# March Mummys!



## KatienSam

March Due Dates

1st
Shel
Shimmyshimmy - Baby Stanley born 20th February - 6lb 13oz

2nd
KatienSam - Baby Ella Star born 26th February - 6lb
CrobsonRobson - baby Eleanor Walker born 9th March - 9lbs 3 oz

3rd 
Blue Tulip - Baby born 24th February - 7lb 6oz
Bearsbaby - Kiran Alexandra born 24th February - 8lbs 10oz
Jus

4th 
Pixiekitty - baby Jack Daniel taylor born 6th March - 7lb 15oz
TBird
icculcaz Baby Scarlett born 11th February - 6lb 4oz
Oblivionbaby

5th
Porshe
LisaM - Baby Ruby born 14th March - 8lb 12oz

6th
Lannyboo - Baby Lewis born 20th February - 6lb 13oz

7th 
Becka
katieandbump - Baby Lily Born
kateqpr - Baby Poppy born 23rd February - just over 6lbs
Mernie - Baby Brianna Jade Ledet born 3rd March - 6lbs 13oz
Pippam16 - Baby Sienna born 11th March - 7lb8oz
Smexi.Mommie - baby Kaidayn born 6th March

8th
Claire-lou - Baby Jack born - 8lb 4oz
Sharne

9th
Passengerrach - Baby Kai Ellis born 3rd March - 6lb 13oz
beancounter - Baby Finn James born 23rd February - 6lb 13oz

10th
abmmcm
Tinax - Baby Noah born 10th February - 5lb 14oz

11th 
lolly101  Baby Rebecca Megan Allison born 1st March - 6lbs 2oz
MrsKeene Baby Shawn Wesley born 12th March - 7lbs 8oz
Beth_18

12th 
Rita Lewis - baby Harrison born 15th March
Shifter
CapitalChick
Pinkmac85 - Baby Leanne born 27th February - 6lb 2oz
Wanababy - Baby Ruby Victoria born 2nd March - 5lb 13oz

13th
Donnad - Baby born 24th February - 6lb 9oz
mummymadness - Baby Oscar born 15th March - 6lb 5oz
Mrs.MC
Rickster - baby Gabriel born 12th February - 5lb

14th
Nic-Flowers - Baby Aedan born 5th March - 10lb
bubs_05
Rame - baby Alexa Ruby born 2 March - 6lb 13oz

15th 
Lillysmum - baby born
Deb_baby
Mammy_pants - baby Charlie born 7th March - 7lb 1oz

16th
Twinkles
Lil_Gem_1989 - Baby Jayden born 12th March

19th
Kirstie.C

20th 
aurora - Baby Ewan Reece Ferguson born 9th March - 7lb 6.5oz
mummycat
Louise-B

21st 
tiggertea - Baby Abbie Black born 10th March - 7lb6oz 
Nataliexx

22nd 
Tash41 - baby born - await details
louiselou
Wobbles & Stircrazy - Megan Rose born 24th March - 7lb 11oz
March mummy Baby Alfie born 17th March - 7lbs 13ozs
Amanda - baby Benjamin Luke born on 16th March - 7lb 7oz
annie1
Dani_B
DonnaBallona - Baby Girl born 30th January - 2lb 4oz
keldac - Mikayla Marie born 1st February - 4lb 1/2oz
embojet - Molly Jane born 5th January - 2lb 4oz
Carlena

23rd 
sue08
SwissMiss

24th 
Happy

25th 
jms895
xxlollixx
Porkpie1981
AM&PM
Loveit

26th 
Logiebear - Baby Hannah born 13th February - 7lb
katycam
Mars Mummy

27th 
Jojo1974
Dahma
Samandbump

28th
trying_4_no.3
Moggie
nainie

30th 
Dee_H
FierceAngel

31st
Kaylynn040485
Katiex
LittleBee
laydee10

I have copied these from the main thread by Wobbles so let meknow if anything needs changing. I will add colours of bumps too so let me know if you 'know' or are team yellow like myself

:baby:

BABY WEIGHT GUESSES

follow the link : https://spreadsheets.google.com/ccc?key=pOvKgzhu5MG0FtyXM8ugdbA


----------



## lauriech

Congrats Hun! I'm due Feb but just wanted to say congrats!!! Welcome to third tri xxx :happydance: xxx


----------



## Dee_H

I'm not in 3rd tri yet..but I'm bue on March 30


----------



## Shifter

Just taking a peek at our thread!

(I'm yellow too hun)


----------



## mummymadness

Just had to be nsoey at our thread lol .

See you here in 2 weeks hun . xxxxx .


----------



## KatienSam

yay, im sure no1 will mind if u pop in before your 'due' in here!!


----------



## PixieKitty

I'm a little early, although I'm only due 2 days after you KatienSam :blush:
Not long now :D


----------



## KatienSam

well your technically into your 27th week tomorrow Pixiekitty so woo hoo another march mummy to join us!! We will all slowly move over from the buddies thread and make a few more hundred pages of chat lol

xxx


----------



## PixieKitty

Hehehe yay!
Any chance you could make my name blue on the thread? Expecting a little boy but forgot to update the March duedates thread :p


----------



## kateqpr

Hello!

I will be leaping in to join you at the weekend....I'm due on 7 March (same as Katie&bump) and have a PINK bump

see you very soon in Big Girl Tri

X


----------



## Smexi.Mommie

Im due march 7th and my OH Birthday is on the 3rd so maybe my baby will be born then:)


----------



## mummyk

Helloooo magic March ladies!!!

il be joining u all in just over 2 weeks! :D just thought ide say im due March 19th with a little Girl :D 

Cant wait to bring the bump over here! lol
x


----------



## MrsKeene

Can you add me? Our little man is due March 11th! Thanks so much!


----------



## tiggertea

just havin a sneaky early (shhhhh!) peek at our 3rd tri thread!
I'm team yellow btw :D


----------



## SwissMiss

I'm also not QUITE there yet, but I'm due March 23rd :D 
See you soon honnies :)
:hug:

Edited to say: Im team YELLOW :D


----------



## mernie

not quite over here yet but I will be SOON :happydance: I'm due March 7th too and its a little girl :cloud9:


----------



## donnad

two weeks for i joined 3rd tri-omg that sounds so strange saying that lol,anyway i'm due 13th march and having a little girl.


----------



## Shifter

It's great seeing the pinks and blues are so even now after the apparent blue trend


----------



## kateqpr

3 little girls due on the 7th March!


----------



## KatienSam

Smexi.Mommie said:


> Im due march 7th and my OH Birthday is on the 3rd so maybe my baby will be born then:)

do you know what team you are on or are you a yellow?

I was born on friday 13th my OH was due on Friday 13th and friday 13th falls in feb next year... who wants a bet i have baby then lol!! i wont be a march mum but they think i will go early anyway :dohh:

xx


----------



## KatienSam

if anyone can think of anything else they want adding to the list i.e. text buddies or change of colours etc let me know!

i thought it was mainly boys in march but obviously we have a nice mix!!!

xxx


----------



## beancounter

I am due march the 9th and we are yellow :D


----------



## Crobsonrobson

I'm on March the 2nd. 

Were on team PINK - Although I've banded pink. Blooming heck- 3rd trimester, time has started to fly.


----------



## Crobsonrobson

I'm on March the 2nd. 

We're on team PINK - Although I've band pink. Blooming heck- 3rd trimester, time has started to fly.


----------



## Crobsonrobson

I'm on March the 2nd. 

We're on team PINK - Although I've band pink. Blooming heck- 3rd trimester, time has started to fly.

Sorry laptop has gone bonkers. I think you got the message first time. -Sorry - Doh


----------



## Bearsbaby

Yay! Thanks for doing this KatienSam! I'm due the day after you - 3rd March - and on team Yellow.


----------



## mummymadness

Sorry to jump in again (I just cannot stay away lol) .

My date is actually 13th not 14th hun lol i know only 1 day lol .

Friday the 13th thank god i allways go 6 days over !! , Finnley was due friday the 13th of July last year but arrived on the 19th .

See u here in 1 week 4 days ish not that iam counting Pmsl .xxxxxx .


----------



## KatienSam

mummymadness said:


> Sorry to jump in again (I just cannot stay away lol) .
> 
> My date is actually 13th not 14th hun lol i know only 1 day lol .
> 
> Friday the 13th thank god i allways go 6 days over !! , Finnley was due friday the 13th of July last year but arrived on the 19th .
> 
> See u here in 1 week 4 days ish not that iam counting Pmsl .xxxxxx .

sorry hun i just copied it over from the main thread :blush::dohh:

friday 13th falls in feb and march!! i didnt even notice march! i was born on friday 13th and my OH was due on Friday 13th (but came on 9th) so im guessing il be a friday 13th baby! thought i would have to be early to be a fri 13th baby but apparently i could be late too... argh!! (being fri 13th is cool there is a club for us!)

not long hun! pop over when u like!

xx


----------



## Shifter

KatienSam said:


> mummymadness said:
> 
> 
> Sorry to jump in again (I just cannot stay away lol) .
> 
> My date is actually 13th not 14th hun lol i know only 1 day lol .
> 
> Friday the 13th thank god i allways go 6 days over !! , Finnley was due friday the 13th of July last year but arrived on the 19th .
> 
> See u here in 1 week 4 days ish not that iam counting Pmsl .xxxxxx .
> 
> sorry hun i just copied it over from the main thread :blush::dohh:
> 
> friday 13th falls in feb and march!! i didnt even notice march! i was born on friday 13th and my OH was due on Friday 13th (but came on 9th) so im guessing il be a friday 13th baby! thought i would have to be early to be a fri 13th baby but apparently i could be late too... argh!! (being fri 13th is cool there is a club for us!)
> 
> not long hun! pop over when u like!
> 
> xxClick to expand...

I've got my eye on Fri 13th March too, being that I'm due on the 12th... I'm not superstitious, so I don't mind, it would just be quite funny to see family reactions!


----------



## mummymadness

wow so theres a few of us who have a chance to have frida the 13th Babies ...

I have never had bad luck on the friday the 13th (Allthow of course baby decided not to come) so iam not superstitious , I just find it sooo strange that finnley was due friday 13th so is this baby .. What are the odds on that lol .

But layla was 6 days late
Finnley was 6 days late .

Iam thinking of going to william hills and betting £50 i will go 6 days late again lol . xxx .


----------



## Shifter

mummymadness said:


> wow so theres a few of us who have a chance to have frida the 13th Babies ...
> 
> I have never had bad luck on the friday the 13th (Allthow of course baby decided not to come) so iam not superstitious , I just find it sooo strange that finnley was due friday 13th so is this baby .. What are the odds on that lol .
> 
> But layla was 6 days late
> Finnley was 6 days late .
> 
> Iam thinking of going to william hills and betting £50 i will go 6 days late again lol . xxx .

LOL! Do it!


----------



## Blue Tulip

Bearsbaby said:


> Yay! Thanks for doing this KatienSam! I'm due the day after you - 3rd March - and on team Yellow.

ur due the same day as me :happydance:


----------



## Shifter

So many new names on this thread now! And I thought there were lots of us March ladies on the Buddies thread!!


----------



## Dee_H

As of right now..I'm on team yellow...will update after Dec.22 after our gender scan.


----------



## KatienSam

ooooo not long Dee_H!! any preference on what u want? xx


----------



## trying_4_no.3

Hey please can you add me for march 28th and also its a pink bump, thank you!


----------



## MummyCat

Hello there!! I think you've pulled me across from Buddies thread, but just to let you know we're due 20th and on team yellow!!

Thanks for starting our thread... can't believe I'll in here in a couple weeks... its madness how fast this pregnancy is flying by!


----------



## beancounter

thanks for adding me katie :D I badly don't want to have baby on the 9th, not sure if I would want the 13th because that means going overdue. My fingers are crossed for feb naughty mexx


----------



## KatienSam

oooo i wonder how many of us will go on 13th march! i bet nobody goes now ha ha!


----------



## CapitalChick

I'm due March 12!!


----------



## DonnaBallona

Got a couple of weeks to go yet but Im due March 22nd with a Yellow Bump.

See you soon! x x


----------



## KatienSam

i hit 27 weeks - wow! im a proper 3rd tri'er now!! and 27 weeks :shock: wow yay! xx


----------



## Shel

Hi Im entering the 3rd trimester today :happydance: due March 1st

I have a lot going on and i dont post nearly as often as i should, sorry:hugs:


----------



## passengerrach

hiya thought id sneak over to say thanks for starting our thread hun cant wait to join u here il be here nxt monday lol im trying to resist the urge to come now but im gna wait lol congrats on becoming a 3rd tri'er katie


----------



## Blue Tulip

KatienSam said:


> i hit 27 weeks - wow! im a proper 3rd tri'er now!! and 27 weeks :shock: wow yay! xx

Not long to go now... :happydance:


----------



## PixieKitty

I'm 27 weeks tomorrow I think :p


----------



## jms895

Am I allowed to play in here before I am 3rd Tri :lol:
Still have 3 weeks to go but am 24 weeks today, what a milestone I am soooooooo pleased :happydance: time to buy the nursery xx
Lots of us due in March :lol:


----------



## jms895

KatienSam said:


> i hit 27 weeks - wow! im a proper 3rd tri'er now!! and 27 weeks :shock: wow yay! xx

Katie are you getting nervous? I am :dohh: but excited too!!


----------



## KatienSam

No im not nervous at all, im really excited!! i believe if you get nervous about it your body will be uptight and that will make the pain worse and progression slow so im excited!!!

My 4D scan on Saturday so i get to see my little cherub in 4d yay!! xx


----------



## Logiebear

Oh wow what a busy thread already!! There is a fair few of us due in March isn't there! Does it count that I am having my section on 9th so although I'm not due til 26th I am gonna be having bubs before most of you anyway! 

13 weeks on Monday til my section!!! OMG!!! lol


----------



## katieandbump

Hey hun well i'm in couldn't wait the full time but ah well congrats to us all for making it to third tri what a journey we've had eh lol. xxx


----------



## TBird

oh can i join? I am due March 4th and I have a yellow bump!


----------



## jms895

KatienSam said:


> No im not nervous at all, im really excited!! i believe if you get nervous about it your body will be uptight and that will make the pain worse and progression slow so im excited!!!
> 
> My 4D scan on Saturday so i get to see my little cherub in 4d yay!! xx


Ahhhh is bump staying yellow? xx


----------



## jms895

Logiebear said:


> Oh wow what a busy thread already!! There is a fair few of us due in March isn't there! Does it count that I am having my section on 9th so although I'm not due til 26th I am gonna be having bubs before most of you anyway!
> 
> 13 weeks on Monday til my section!!! OMG!!! lol

Not be long now!!! :lol:


----------



## KatienSam

Bump is staying yellow but i know we are both so impatient that we will be looking for ANY sign of a willy lol!!! we want a surprise but good old curiosity will get the better of us i think lol xxx


----------



## KatienSam

Logiebear - get you jumping the queue lol!! 

hopefully i will have mine early i feel so sorry for all the ladies going overdue and being so uncomfy! but if i go early il be a feb mum! wowsers, my OH, best friend and mum all have their birthday in feb so will be a busy month!

xxx


----------



## KatienSam

thought i would give this thread a bump as it had got lost on page 4 :shock: hopefully with more mummys joining us we can get some good convo going soon!

xxx


----------



## Shifter

Peek-a-boo


----------



## jms895

I am lurking too but not officially 3rd Tri yet xx


----------



## passengerrach

hi ladies how r u all doing today?


----------



## KatienSam

im gooood today, still floating on :cloud9: after my 4D scan!

baby has been really active these last couple of days, i had a new thing yesterday too, i woke up and my belly was moving up and down really quickly like breathing fast, i wonder if that was baby practising?!

got my anti D injection tomorrow which i am NOT looking forward to! along with blood test and midwife appointment which i can handle!

cannot believe im 28+ weeks! im nearly a mummy! :shock: :happydance:

xx


----------



## passengerrach

did u post the pics? maybe baby had hiccups. yep know how u feel its pin cusion time coming up again for me soon 2 hav got my gtt test which involves 2 blood tests as well as taking more blood for normal bloods then midwife and then 4d scan (yay) december is becoming a very busy month 

its going so quick isnt it still quite quiet for the march mummys in here though


----------



## jms895

Good luck with the injection Katie - I got to have that soon xx

My belly been moving loads today I love it.

Had quite bad BH contractions last night for a while though lasting over an hour and regular, rang MW this morning and need to keep an eye. Was getting scared.....
Probably the many miles I walked all over Lincoln Xmas Market all day yesterday!

Hope you are all well? x


----------



## Shifter

passengerrach said:


> its pin cusion time coming up again for me soon 2 hav got my gtt test which involves 2 blood tests as well as taking more blood for normal bloods

I have the GTT and normal blood tests on the 18th :cry:


----------



## kaylynn040485

Hey can you add me, im due March 31st and having a gorgeous girl! Thanks


----------



## lolly101

Hi girls!!! I found you!!! 

Good luck with your anti d katie, i've got to have that next thurs... I'm hoping they do that before my scan so I get the pain before the pleasure!!! 
Whats gtt?? I've not had that mentioned to me yet...:blush:


----------



## Happy

i'm having a girlie, not long until i'm in the 3rd tri now, I cant believe how quick its going.


----------



## Shifter

lolly101 said:


> Hi girls!!! I found you!!!
> 
> Good luck with your anti d katie, i've got to have that next thurs... I'm hoping they do that before my scan so I get the pain before the pleasure!!!
> Whats gtt?? I've not had that mentioned to me yet...:blush:

Then you don't need it. It's the Glucose Tolerance Test. It's for if you have too much glucose in your urine or in my case as my dad is diabetic and it's normal procedure at my new hospital to do the test if there's an immediate family member with diabetes. They take you in to hospital, draw blood, wait a couple of hours, give you an icky drink and take more blood to measure the difference in insulin levels etc. The hard part is having nil by mouth for nine hours before :-(


----------



## lolly101

Shifter said:


> lolly101 said:
> 
> 
> Hi girls!!! I found you!!!
> 
> Good luck with your anti d katie, i've got to have that next thurs... I'm hoping they do that before my scan so I get the pain before the pleasure!!!
> Whats gtt?? I've not had that mentioned to me yet...:blush:
> 
> Then you don't need it. It's the Glucose Tolerance Test. It's for if you have too much glucose in your urine or in my case as my dad is diabetic and it's normal procedure at my new hospital to do the test if there's an immediate family member with diabetes. They take you in to hospital, draw blood, wait a couple of hours, give you an icky drink and take more blood to measure the difference in insulin levels etc. The hard part is having nil by mouth for nine hours before :-(Click to expand...

thanks hun....good luck for yours:hugs:


----------



## mummymadness

whoooooo Girlies , Iam here :) .
I finally made 3rd trimester , Iam over the moon . Iam shocked , Scared , Nervous , Excited . You name it i feel it lol .

Its scary to think after xmas and new year it will nearly be our time .

Iam convinced for some reason iam having our baby boy in febuary , I am just convinced .
Allthow with my track record i know as allways it will be 6 days overdue lol . xx .


----------



## KatienSam

MM im convinced il have baby in february too!! i think thats because my midwife said she thought i would go early! i dont think my little body could carry a baby to 40+ weeks, i recon between 37-39 max!

christmas always goes quickly and then we are in january... il only have 2 months to get everything else sorted! argh!!

xx


----------



## abmmcm

I will be in 3rd Tri tomorrow! :happydance:

I'm due March 10th and have a blue bump!!


----------



## Shifter

Hubby keeps telling people that after new year it's only ten weeks until our due date. He's right, but it gives me a little shock every time he says it!


----------



## icculcaz

im missed off *sob*


----------



## mummymadness

Iam just the same Katie , Iam utterly convinced its a feb baby :).

It just seems soooo close arghhhhhhh lol . x .


----------



## Mrs.MC

hi!
i will be moving over here on Friday.
Im due march 13 and have a blue bump =)


----------



## Logiebear

I think I'll end up in hosp from about week 34 again so I will sending messages to everyone through Gemma or anyone else :rofl: I hope I make it to my section date this time!!


----------



## Jus

I'm due 3rd March with a blue bump!


----------



## Beth_18

hey! im due 11th march with a yellow bump x x x


----------



## KatienSam

i think i have added everyone now! blimey the march mums club is growing! there are loads of us!! woooo wonder who will go first!

the race is on to the finish line lol

xx


----------



## Shifter

Wow 51 of us! That's crazy.


----------



## KatienSam

*51* :shock: we are taking over the world!!! muahahaha


----------



## lolly101

I'm hoping this is a March baby!! My son was 5 and 1/2 weeks early... in Hubbys family all the boys are Feb and the girls March!!! I hpe I can last til 39 weeks and my section!!!

51 of us!!! WOW!!!!:happydance:


----------



## tasha41

I'll be here soon :) I have a 4D scan Thursday so I'm hoping I'll be able to give you an update as to whether I'm expecting a baby girl or a baby boy realllllly soon!!


----------



## katycam

my due date is 26th march but i think bean is due earlier than that!


----------



## Shifter

katycam said:


> my due date is 26th march but i think bean is due earlier than that!

Did you disagree with the sonographer at your dating scan? I know that feeling!


----------



## KatienSam

well i have been for my appointment and then sat at the hospital for 2 bloody hours!! my belly was measuring small so they asked me to wait for a scan... they did the scan but couldnt see that babys bladder was filling so had to wait for another one (hoping baby would drink some fluid etc) i had my bloods taken, then my Anti-D (not nice) then i had the scan which showed a full bladder so baby is all fine and currently measuring in at an average 2lb 4oz!

my arm hurts :( xx


----------



## mummymadness

Mrs.MC said:


> hi!
> i will be moving over here on Friday.
> Im due march 13 and have a blue bump =)

Im due that date We are offcially in third trimester now hun , So come over and join us .

Logie hun , You feel free yo text away to me if you happen to go in early , I will be soooo big and tired all i will do is sit on the computer lol lol , So i can keep everyone updated :) .

Its crazy how many of us are due in March , Its going to be one busy month lol .

Katie , Sorry you had a stressfull time waiting to see baby is ok , Sooo glad they saw everythingw as fine thow :) , And 2lb allready wow doesnt that make it all sound so real , Its soo strange as layla was 6 days overdue and only 6lb so 2lb makes it all sound soooo close lol . xxxx .


----------



## katycam

Shifter said:


> katycam said:
> 
> 
> my due date is 26th march but i think bean is due earlier than that!
> 
> Did you disagree with the sonographer at your dating scan? I know that feeling!Click to expand...

yeah me and my mum both disagreed but she just said they can only go from the size of the baby. but the due date doesnt make sense to when my fiance was around! he's in the army and we dont see each other all the time, if the due date they told me is right i must have conceived on my own because he was in canada!


----------



## KatienSam

what date do you think it should be? how far out is it?


----------



## claire-lou

can I join you please ladies. 

We are due on 8th March and are team blue. 
Have 4D scan tomorrow so are getting excited now.


----------



## lolly101

claire-lou said:


> can I join you please ladies.
> 
> We are due on 8th March and are team blue.
> Have 4D scan tomorrow so are getting excited now.

good luck tomorrow hun x


----------



## KatienSam

aww 4d scans are fab, i had mine last saturday, amazing pictures!

xx


----------



## pinkmac85

March 12th for me :) :) It's almost here!


----------



## Shifter

katycam said:


> Shifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katycam said:
> 
> 
> my due date is 26th march but i think bean is due earlier than that!
> 
> Did you disagree with the sonographer at your dating scan? I know that feeling!Click to expand...
> 
> yeah me and my mum both disagreed but she just said they can only go from the size of the baby. but the due date doesnt make sense to when my fiance was around! he's in the army and we dont see each other all the time, if the due date they told me is right i must have conceived on my own because he was in canada!Click to expand...

LOL! I have found from many a story like that that sonographers obey the machine at all costs and refuse to listen to anything the woman says about her body or sex life. I have half a dozen friends and acquaintances whose dates were moved at the dating scan and who all gave birth closer to their original dates! 

I got lucky in that I relocated recently and when I booked in to my new hospital they agreed to change my due date to agree with my LMP, seeing as scans at 21 and 26 weeks agreed _to the day_ with my dates.


----------



## passengerrach

lol u all think ur babys r gna come in feb im convinced im going to be overdue and my baby will be born on the 16th which i really dont want as its my 21st birthday!!! hope ur arm is ok katie. good luck to all the girls with 4d scans coming up mine is in 2 weeks and i can barely contain myself


----------



## pinkmac85

passengerrach said:


> lol u all think ur babys r gna come in feb im convinced im going to be overdue and my baby will be born on the 16th which i really dont want as its my 21st birthday!!! hope ur arm is ok katie. good luck to all the girls with 4d scans coming up mine is in 2 weeks and i can barely contain myself

I'm the same way, I'm convinced I will be overdue..and most likely by at least 10 days! Joyous me if that does happen:dohh:


----------



## passengerrach

haha lol from 37 weeks il be using all the tricks of the trade spicy food, sex ect


----------



## mummymadness

Iam convinced , Allthow like i said with my track record i bet £100 i go 6 days overdue exactly ! i allways bloody do lol .

I will try long walks spicy food sex and what ever else i can think of to do safely to encourage baby along from around 38 weeks lol . xx .


----------



## Shifter

LOL! Yeah, with Bradford on my doorstep I have no excuse for going overdue... all those curry houses!!


----------



## katieandbump

Arrghh march seems sooooo far away, its exactly how i felt with the scans the closer it gets the more it drags lol. xxxxxx


----------



## Shifter

katieandbump said:


> Arrghh march seems sooooo far away, its exactly how i felt with the scans the closer it gets the more it drags lol. xxxxxx

No hun, just think that once xmas is out of the way we'll all be almost there!


----------



## PixieKitty

Only 15 more days till xmas, then another 7 til January, then another 30 til my birthday, then another 32 til due date!
Haha my little way of making it feel shorter ^
:p


----------



## KatienSam

ha ha ha we are all getting anxious about time left, i think it will go reallllly quickly up until 35 weeks then it will drag lol xx


----------



## Rame

hallo! I thought I'd take a quick peek at my new home in a few days :) Will be joining the 3rd tri on Sat - can't wait! :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

Katie, could you add me under March 14 pls!! Thanks!!


----------



## Rame

Oh! and I'm on team pink!! :)


----------



## katieandbump

Yeah that sounds about right actually recently time has been flying i still feel around 21 weeks don't know where the times gone. Christmas is 2 weeks today that's mad! February is going to be the longest shortest month ever! lol. xxxx


----------



## Shifter

LOL! yeah, I reckon Feb is going to drag like nobody's business.


----------



## KatienSam

oooo i forgot feb was a 'short' month, i sooo hope it goes quickly! i just think january will drag, feb i have my OH birthday my Best friends birthday and my mums birthday so that will break it up a bit lol

xx


----------



## mummymadness

Its all going real quick for me , I think its mainly as my other 2 make the days whizzzz by lol .

Its xmas soon , My birthday 29th of jan then not long after baby will be here :) . Hoping feb doesnt drag lol .xx .


----------



## porshe

Hi girls can I join you too. I am due 5th March and I am on Team Yellow x


----------



## Shifter

Welcome to the March club porshe!


----------



## LisaM

Hi

Can you add me on? I am also due on the 5th of march and I'm on team YELLOW!

x


----------



## katycam

i reckon its going to drag for me because my fiance will be in afghan.


----------



## passengerrach

i think jan will drag feb will go past in a haze of worry (have i got everything is everything ready ect) how r u all feeling today girls iv been feeling ill for the past 2 days think im coming down with something my throat feels and tastes like iv drunk washing up liquid err


----------



## Twinkles

Hello Katie

Could you change my date from the 20th to the 16th please and im on team yellow! See you all on Monday!!


----------



## KatienSam

iv been feeling ill the last 2 days too!! i cant eat big meals without feeling sick, but im permanently hungry lol!! i thought it might be my anti-d injection!

iv managed a small amount of housework today tho, i did nothing yesterday! hopefully tomorrow il be able to do even more! hate a messy house!

baby was kicking me really high today which was a new one and quite weird, felt like it was kicking my ribs!


----------



## passengerrach

see u on monday twinkles ur due on my b-day lol


----------



## passengerrach

katie strange feeling isnt it makes me jump all the time when baby does it to me sort of takes ur breath away dosnt it sorry to hear ur not feeling too good either


----------



## KatienSam

iv changed it for you twinkles! come over now... ur in your 27th week and you move up a box tomorrow in your ticker so ul be in box 7/9 seven months! wowsers! how exciting!

xxx


----------



## Shifter

I've had that once or twice too Katie, kicks way up high. It's really surprising when it happens!


----------



## pinkmac85

I can't wait to feel the kicks high up! I'm still feeling them wayyyyy low! Feel like baby's foot is going to come out of my crotch LOL


----------



## lolly101

I get low kicks, then all of a sudden a few high ones(punches?) and I jump out of my skin:rofl:. Prefer the high ones, the low ones feel weird!!! This afternoon I was geting kicks/punches all over the place but all high!!!

I reckon Feb will go quick for me.... Jan so busy at work, then Feb not having to go I can't wait!!!!Just cleaning and chilling!! I hope this baby makes it til March...All the boys in hubbys family born Feb and all the girls March.... want her to follow the pattern!!:rofl:


----------



## Deb_baby

I'm due 15th March, Team Yellow just now but sex scan next week.

xx


----------



## passengerrach

i get them up high and at the side all the time i thought every1 did lol im suprised to hear u lot dont get them that often maybe its coz im short lol


----------



## lolly101

I'm short too hun!!! 5 ft 1!!!! My baby is breech thats why they are low down. With my son he was cephalic and I got high up kicks all the time!! In fact I'm sure I still have the bruise 8 years on, I can still tell you where he kicked me and feel it!!!!!!


----------



## passengerrach

yeh im 5ft 2 lol am i odd to think they hurt i think he turns all the time at 24 week scan he was breech but when i went to midwife at 25 weeks he was head down lol maybe he is making the most of the room while hes got it and maybe likes to make me jump lol lil bugger


----------



## tasha41

BTW if you want to update mine.. I just found out we're expecting a baby girl!!


----------



## Shifter

I get kicks all over the place. Remember that our LOs are still twisting around a lot! I only feel them up high when I'm sat down and my uterus is squished up higher in my body. I get kicked in the cervix from time to time - that's fun, not. 

Sometimes when I'm lying on my left side I feel bubs moving around on my left against the bed/sofa. It's the strangest sensation, it feels very... specific. It's the one time I can tell which bit of baby is which, if you know what I mean. I can tell when it's the head and when it's the bum moving against the left side of my uterus. And I can literally feel it do full somersaults!


----------



## KatienSam

im 5ft 1! its when i sit down, last night tho it was kicking sooo hard i couldnt sleep! i grabbed OH's hand and he felt it and said "blimey i thought that was u moving" no that would be our darling baby kicking the crap out of my stomach! anyone had the feeling that baby is trying to DIG their way out of your cervix?! ouch that hurts!

xxx


----------



## Twinkles

passengerrach said:


> see u on monday twinkles ur due on my b-day lol

thanks passenger! I like the idea of my little girl (gut instinct) being a pisces! prob cause mommy's a scorpio! Are you a nice gentle piscean?! knowing my luck i will get a little madam of an Aries!!!I reckon im going to go a little later though, i did opk's and reckon its going to be closer to the 20th, still a pisces but daddy's birthday is on the 21st! Does anyone else think of this rubbish or is it just me!?


----------



## Twinkles

KatienSam said:


> iv changed it for you twinkles! come over now... ur in your 27th week and you move up a box tomorrow in your ticker so ul be in box 7/9 seven months! wowsers! how exciting!
> 
> xxx

Thanks Katie! I didnt realise my ticker would change today, that makes me feel like i belong here now, so im coming over :) youve convinced me! What a weirdly wonderful feeling to be in THIRD TRI!!! :happydance:

Good luck everybody!!


----------



## Shifter

Twinkles said:


> thanks passenger! I like the idea of my little girl (gut instinct) being a pisces! prob cause mommy's a scorpio! Are you a nice gentle piscean?! knowing my luck i will get a little madam of an Aries!!!I reckon im going to go a little later though, i did opk's and reckon its going to be closer to the 20th, still a pisces but daddy's birthday is on the 21st! Does anyone else think of this rubbish or is it just me!?

I have my eye on astrology, though I don't totally buy into it. Hubby and I are both Leos and have a typical relationship for our sign! I really hope bubs isn't late enough to be an Aries, that's way too much fire in one house for my liking! A nice calm, collected Piscean sounds good to me ;-)


----------



## PixieKitty

Haha my little one's due smack bang in the middle of the Pisces sign, 4th March, so even if he comes early he'll most likely still fall into Pisces... unless he's very early, then he'll be a little Aquarius like me and my Mum


----------



## March mummy

Can you add me to please. Bump due 22nd March (Mothers Day) and i team blue.


----------



## March mummy

Also I've read on here a few times that people are going for 4d scans, how do you go about getting one of these, I really want to ahve a 4d scan the photos seem so cool, but I havent heard anything about having one where I am, do I have to specifically ask for one and pay for it?

Any help greatful I would so love another excuse to see my baby before March.

I think I the only person here who doesnt expect my baby to be early or late but to arrive on its due date, only its just my luck that the day of pampering (Mothers day) will be the day I at my most undignified giving birth. especially as my last day of pampering (my birthday) was the day I broke up with the baby's father.

although everyday since then has been much much happier and I been able to make my own decisions on things which is great. Think I might be ranting a little here. so hi to everyone and good luck to all other March mummies out there.


----------



## aurora32

Twinkles said:


> passengerrach said:
> 
> 
> see u on monday twinkles ur due on my b-day lol
> 
> thanks passenger! I like the idea of my little girl (gut instinct) being a pisces! prob cause mommy's a scorpio! Are you a nice gentle piscean?! knowing my luck i will get a little madam of an Aries!!!I reckon im going to go a little later though, i did opk's and reckon its going to be closer to the 20th, still a pisces but daddy's birthday is on the 21st! Does anyone else think of this rubbish or is it just me!?Click to expand...

Well im hoping for a piscean, as ive already got a sagittarian, areis, gemini and cancarian children and im Aquarian and daddy is Scorpio so would like a more calming influence in the house, having said that my aries baby, my son was the quietest and most content of the lot so who knows.


----------



## dippy dee

Thought i'd pop in and say hi as i'm a feb/march mummy, i am due march but an having my section in feb so i'm wierd haha.
Hope you are all well.
March mummy where do you live? If you google 4d scans you will find a list of people who do 4d scans, then it's just finding one near you xx


----------



## porkpie1981

Im the 25th can u add me

When do i move over to 3rd tri?


----------



## Oblivionbaby

Hi, I'm a March Mummy :)) 4th March also, team pink and so so excited!!


----------



## passengerrach

Twinkles said:


> passengerrach said:
> 
> 
> see u on monday twinkles ur due on my b-day lol
> 
> thanks passenger! I like the idea of my little girl (gut instinct) being a pisces! prob cause mommy's a scorpio! Are you a nice gentle piscean?! knowing my luck i will get a little madam of an Aries!!!I reckon im going to go a little later though, i did opk's and reckon its going to be closer to the 20th, still a pisces but daddy's birthday is on the 21st! Does anyone else think of this rubbish or is it just me!?Click to expand...

lol no im not ur typical pisces i do daydream a lot though which is supposed to be typical but im quite hot headed really lol


----------



## mummymadness

im not sure if my baby boy will be a pieces if he comes on date of the 13th ?? .

I have layla who is a fiery stubborn gemini

finnley is a placid cute mummys boy cancer

Iam a coooool aquarius , Birthday in January yayyyy .
Is it just me or does March seem to be comming up round the corner soooo quick . x .


----------



## KatienSam

porkpie - come over when your 26+5 when u move up on your ticker (or a few days before ;) i dont think anyone will moan when u decide to move hun) did u want me to put you as pink as your almost certain you are pink???

MM - march doesnt seem very far away at all does it?! argh! im so excited but im not quite ready, waiting for jan sales to buy the last few bits!

christmas is a week on Thursday :shock:

xxx


----------



## porkpie1981

KatienSam said:


> porkpie - come over when your 26+5 when u move up on your ticker (or a few days before ;) i dont think anyone will moan when u decide to move hun) did u want me to put you as pink as your almost certain you are pink???
> 
> MM - march doesnt seem very far away at all does it?! argh! im so excited but im not quite ready, waiting for jan sales to buy the last few bits!
> 
> christmas is a week on Thursday :shock:
> 
> xxx

Im actually debating wheather to pay £240 for a 4d scan as i really wana know


----------



## March mummy

Thanks dippie dee am going to google 4d scans in my area today, in dorset at moment (bournemouth) but would travel to one as long as not too far away as so want an excuse to see the LO again. it seems ages ago since I last saw him on the screen hiding from the camera. (I apparently have a camera shy baby. Was very cute every time the mw wanted tot ake a photo he moved or covered his face.)


----------



## claire-lou

Im actually debating wheather to pay £240 for a 4d scan as i really wana know[/QUOTE]

This seems like an awful lot. We paid £99 would have been £110 but we went during the week. This including a 30 minute scan, a 15 minute DVD of movements, a CD with 57 images on and 2 printed colour scan pics and they checked the baby's gender for us. I'm sure you will find it cheaper then £240.

https://tickers.baby-gaga.com/p/dev066pbs__.png


----------



## March mummy

The cheapest I found near me is £175 so I think it is an expensive do and if you want the gender to be told that costs even more going up to £200 plus. I really want one as they just seem so adorable my cousin had one and saw her babytell her to go away with a lovely little finger sign which was hilarious and very cute. I would love to watch that.

But I trying to weigh up the pros and cons.

I mean it is alot of money for a DVD with a few pics on I know its the first DVD of my baby but surely there other things I should be spending that money on. I mean babies dont come cheap do they and although been very lucky with what have been given I still have expensive items to buy for babba before he arrives. 

Maybe someone will pay for one for me for a Christmas present. Hmm who do I know with that kinda money...???

Debating.

Pork pie I hope if you really want it you find it cheaper than you have so far (and if you do please let me know where) as would love a scan myself.


----------



## claire-lou

we decided to have it as a joint xmas pressie, couldn't have justified spending the money otherwise have too much else to buy.


----------



## dippy dee

Have any of you ladies asked your local hospital? I know not as luxurious as a private place but some do do them and for cheaper.
We went with baby bond, see if they do any offers as we had a gender scan, 2 piccies and a 10 min cd rom all for £89, be cheeky and ask if you can take options off to make it cheaper
https://www.babybond.com/4dscan.php
A bit cheaper for you all


----------



## dippy dee

https://www.babyview.co.uk/pricelist.asp
Here we go girls £99


----------



## claire-lou

It was babyview we used I'm at work had just rung husband to check. 
He wanted to know why I hadn't just googled it. I'm afraid I'm not very bright at the moment.


----------



## KatienSam

mine was £180 but there was an option to pay £65 for the scan and then everything else added on was additional so u could make a package yourself! just sexing scan was £65 i think!

im laying on the sofa today watching christmas DVDs, was supposed to go to london but i feel awful ill :(

29 weeks for me today! 30 weeks next week, hope it goes quickly for a few weeks after that! getting impatient for this baby now lol

xx


----------



## aurora32

KatienSam said:


> mine was £180 but there was an option to pay £65 for the scan and then everything else added on was additional so u could make a package yourself! just sexing scan was £65 i think!
> 
> im laying on the sofa today watching christmas DVDs, was supposed to go to london but i feel awful ill :(
> 
> 29 weeks for me today! 30 weeks next week, hope it goes quickly for a few weeks after that! getting impatient for this baby now lol
> 
> xx

Sorry ur not feeling too good Katie :hugs:, best place to be is wrapped up in front of tv when you feel like that, im sure once into the new year the last few weeks will fly by and you will wonder where the time has gone, well lets hope it does.......:)


----------



## passengerrach

the one im getting is www.babybond.com £195 and we get foetal wellbeing checklist, sexing of baby, 4d scan dvd, 1 A4 colour photo, 6 A6 colour photos, cd-rom and if u say u got their xmas deal letter which i did u get another A4 framed colour photo a copy of the dvd a keyring and a growth assesment of the baby and i think u get some black and white prints aswell


----------



## dippy dee

passengerrach said:


> the one im getting is www.babybond.com £195 and we get foetal wellbeing checklist, sexing of baby, 4d scan dvd, 1 A4 colour photo, 6 A6 colour photos, cd-rom and if u say u got their xmas deal letter which i did u get another A4 framed colour photo a copy of the dvd a keyring and a growth assesment of the baby and i think u get some black and white prints aswell

Do you have to take the xmas letter with you?
I'd love a 4d done, we had a 3d one done when 19 weeks and she went 4d for a couple of mins. I want one done in jan feb but have been told there is no point at that late stage so i will have to wait until my section at the end of feb to see my little man.


----------



## dippy dee

How special am i???????????/ i get to post on here as my due date is march but i'm also a feb mommy as i'm having my section the end of feb.


----------



## mummymadness

Hi ladies ...

The £200 does seem an awfull lot for a 4D package , The place were i went had different deals ranging from £99 that was in Lincoln .

Hope your feeling a little better Katie hun ?? , Xmas dvds sounds fun thow iam kind of jelous lol ... But i did get to just sit and watch elf sooooo cute .

Im going to play some online Poker tonight , I fancy a little bet and havent played in a few weeks , Its great as Men think iam a defencless young lady whoooo till i whooop there bums lol . xxxx .


----------



## lillysmum

thanks for adding mines, i'm on team blue if you want to add that! So exciting just realised today its pretty much 3 months to go now!!!


----------



## porkpie1981

claire-lou said:


> Im actually debating wheather to pay £240 for a 4d scan as i really wana know

This seems like an awful lot. We paid £99 would have been £110 but we went during the week. This including a 30 minute scan, a 15 minute DVD of movements, a CD with 57 images on and 2 printed colour scan pics and they checked the baby's gender for us. I'm sure you will find it cheaper then £240.

https://tickers.baby-gaga.com/p/dev066pbs__.png[/QUOTE]

no serilusly i had to pay this with my son as theres only 1 place in belfast (in northern ireland infact):hissy:


----------



## pinkmac85

Feel so left out as I posted and wasn't added to the list :hissy: hehe j/k about the feeling left out but my due date is March 12


----------



## tiggertea

I hit third tri sometime this week! wooooo! no more lurking quietly :rofl:


----------



## lolly101

Hey Debz!!! Welcome over!!! Getting closer now!!!:happydance:

March Mummy i am in Corfe Mullen , right near you!!! they told us at Poole hosp the gender and I think my mate had a private scan done there a couple of years ago to check the gender... dunno if it's worth checking out or not????

Katie I hope you feel better now hun :hugs:

We had a busy weekend... we took Dan to a garden centre, they have a little train you go on to see father christmas!! It goes through their version of its a small world!!! Then he got a pressie!! I think the adults were just as excited as the kids!!:rofl: I'm ready now.. got one more pressie to get but everything else is wrapped and ready to give out!!!:happydance::happydance::happydance:

MM how did you get on at Poker??? I love the thought of you catch out all the men!!!:rofl:


----------



## March mummy

lolly101 thanks for that I will defineately go to Poole and see what they can offer me, would love a scan to comfirm that I really am having a boy, I thought I was but everyone else was convinced I was having a girl, so would be nice to see it clearly and know for sure it is a boy and just to see him as it is along wait till March when last scan was back in November.

I am very impatient yes. its just not fair to have to wait this long.:hissy:

Have always been very impatient.


----------



## Katiex

hope you dont mind me sneaking into 3rd tri early? im due 31/3/2009 and i have a yellow bump. 
x


----------



## passengerrach

dippy dee said:


> passengerrach said:
> 
> 
> the one im getting is www.babybond.com £195 and we get foetal wellbeing checklist, sexing of baby, 4d scan dvd, 1 A4 colour photo, 6 A6 colour photos, cd-rom and if u say u got their xmas deal letter which i did u get another A4 framed colour photo a copy of the dvd a keyring and a growth assesment of the baby and i think u get some black and white prints aswell
> 
> Do you have to take the xmas letter with you?
> I'd love a 4d done, we had a 3d one done when 19 weeks and she went 4d for a couple of mins. I want one done in jan feb but have been told there is no point at that late stage so i will have to wait until my section at the end of feb to see my little man.Click to expand...

they didnt tell me to bring it with me


----------



## KatienSam

i think iv added everyone to the list, just have a check and see if your on the right team... soooo many people joining its hard to keep it up lol

we officially have a march army!

MM - my OH is a professional gambler and plays poker all the time - i dont even understand it! he always wins tho so muct be good!

i am feeling a bit better thanks ladies! i slept from midnight last night until 1pm today :shock: maybe its my iron levels?? i have midwife on Wednesday so il ask what my blood results were. iv not felt right since my anti-d jab!

going to go for a walk to the shop in a min and get some stuff for a roast dinner as i couldnt make one last night :D bit of fresh air may wake me up a little bit!

xxx


----------



## mummymadness

Lol Katie , Its a great game .
Not so much the skill , But not been able to be bluffed by some big boy hot shot who thinks they can lol .
If Your Hubby wins he has the right idea lol , Iam around £25 in credit from last night won more than i lost by far :) .

Bad news girls , There is a new bug in town . It hits like a monster and is soooooo contagous .
Its run through my house in a matter of days from one to another . Its sickness and dioreaha .
I have been to the midwifes i was sooo worried this morning i was wrenching and baby didnt like it at all .
Finnley had to sleep in his old cot in my bedroom not his own as he kept choking on his sick :( , My OH managed to heave all over the bathroom walls this morning ! , Do not ask how they did that . 

So watch out for it girls . xxxxxxxxxxxx .


----------



## Twinkles

Shifter said:


> Twinkles said:
> 
> 
> thanks passenger! I like the idea of my little girl (gut instinct) being a pisces! prob cause mommy's a scorpio! Are you a nice gentle piscean?! knowing my luck i will get a little madam of an Aries!!!I reckon im going to go a little later though, i did opk's and reckon its going to be closer to the 20th, still a pisces but daddy's birthday is on the 21st! Does anyone else think of this rubbish or is it just me!?
> 
> I have my eye on astrology, though I don't totally buy into it. Hubby and I are both Leos and have a typical relationship for our sign! I really hope bubs isn't late enough to be an Aries, that's way too much fire in one house for my liking! A nice calm, collected Piscean sounds good to me ;-)Click to expand...

Two Leo's!! oh my word, do you two fight over the mirrors or do you have enough to go round! tee hee im crossing my fingers you get a Piscean!!


----------



## Twinkles

Pixiekitty - i think youre pretty much gauranteed a pisces baby! mind you the alternative is also pretty good, aquarians are also lovely, i would be happy wiht one of those!

Aurora - You have a lovely mixture, already half the zodiac covered! How cool that each of you are a different sign. Is your Aries baby close enough to the 21st march? maybe thats why he is the most content?

Passenger - a hot headed dreamer?? eeek sounds just like my OH!! Great i'll soon have them ganing up against me im sure! (well, they can try!)

Mummymadness - yes the 13th is a Pisces - i believe it runs from Feb 19th to March 20th. March really is coming up hard and fast, im starting to seriously think about the labour process now!


----------



## jojo1974

hi all just avin a peep lol carnt believe i will be ere in a week or so :happydance:


----------



## KatienSam

MM - my OH plays a little online but at the casino he split it with the other finalist and won £400! he didnt get home til gone 2am but i cant moan when he is bringing home loads of wonger! he won at roulette last week and he lent his mate £50 for the buy in at poker on the agreement he would split his winnings... and he won! wooo! so in the last two weeks alone we have an extra grand! :happydance:

i decided to walk to the shop to get some shopping and i am KNACKERED! i think im getting a cold/flu or something! hope im better by christmas!

im a cancerian, and a typical one at that, my OH is a aquarius and baby will be a pisces probably! does that work?! all water signs!?? my mummy is a pisces and we always clash! :S uh oh!

xx


----------



## Rame

KatienSam said:


> im a cancerian, and a typical one at that, my OH is a aquarius and baby will be a pisces probably! does that work?! all water signs!?? my mummy is a pisces and we always clash! :S uh oh!
> 
> xx


Hi katie! Actually, your OH is an air sign so if your LO is pisces, you two waters will gang up on him LOL Cancer and pisces get along well typically - maybe your mum just has other strong planetary influences (maybe an air or fire rising sign) that's why you clash. Geez, I sound like an astrology geek :rofl: Just a lil hobby of mine :)

Can you imagine how it's going to be in our household? Hubby is cancer, I'm scorpio, and LO will be piscean (maybe, unless she comes in late then she'll be an aries! scary combination - only child and an aries LOL) - all water!


----------



## aurora32

Twinkles said:


> Pixiekitty - i think youre pretty much gauranteed a pisces baby! mind you the alternative is also pretty good, aquarians are also lovely, i would be happy wiht one of those!
> 
> Aurora - You have a lovely mixture, already half the zodiac covered! How cool that each of you are a different sign. Is your Aries baby close enough to the 21st march? maybe thats why he is the most content?
> 
> Passenger - a hot headed dreamer?? eeek sounds just like my OH!! Great i'll soon have them ganing up against me im sure! (well, they can try!)
> 
> Mummymadness - yes the 13th is a Pisces - i believe it runs from Feb 19th to March 20th. March really is coming up hard and fast, im starting to seriously think about the labour process now!

Hi Twinkles my Aries little boy is now 6 and born on the 3rd of April he was so easy as a baby fed changed and went straight down after, slept a lot but was so content, unlike my Cancarian Girl she drove me up the wall wouldnt stop crying, wouldnt sleep in her crib or cot no matter what we tried, would only fall asleep in ur arms no matter what i tried and it wasnt cos she was fussed over, each and every one of them has their own personalities and very much run true to their star signs, so im interested to see how this next one is as in all my family this will be the first March child.....:)

:hug:


----------



## KatienSam

oooo i like the sound of ganging up on him! if we have a girl tho i just KNOW she is going to be a daddys girl and they will gang up on me!! lol

if its a boy they tend to be mummys boys, but OH would slightly perfer a boy but only because his family are all boys and hadnt seen a girl baby until he met my god-daughter (he thought she looked adorable too!!) but i think his parents want a girl because they had 2 boys and then a grandson so i think i need to throw a spanner in the works and pop out a girlie to put them all in their place!!!

im feeling bored of being pregnant today too, i want my baby soooo much! my back hurts, my boobs seem to have started their own growth spurt AGAIN, im leaking, i cant walk for long without needing to sit down for ages after!! RANT RANT RANT

ok im done!

ha ha

xx


----------



## mummymadness

Awwww Katie hun , Hope you feel better soon .
This flu bug really is hard wearing mentally , Dash that with been pregnant its horrid .
Hope you have a nice restfull night :) .
Ohhh and an extra Grand sounds super good , I should go playing where he does lol .

I know nothing about Signs iam afraid Girls , But wonder how Geminis and Cancers are suppose to be , This is Layla and Finnley and they are soooooo different and clash at everything lol .
Iam a happy go lucky water aquarius :) OH is on cusp of Leo and virgo but i would say more fiery like a leo lol . xxxxx .


----------



## passengerrach

Twinkles said:


> Pixiekitty - i think youre pretty much gauranteed a pisces baby! mind you the alternative is also pretty good, aquarians are also lovely, i would be happy wiht one of those!
> 
> Aurora - You have a lovely mixture, already half the zodiac covered! How cool that each of you are a different sign. Is your Aries baby close enough to the 21st march? maybe thats why he is the most content?
> 
> Passenger - a hot headed dreamer?? eeek sounds just like my OH!! Great i'll soon have them ganing up against me im sure! (well, they can try!)
> 
> Mummymadness - yes the 13th is a Pisces - i believe it runs from Feb 19th to March 20th. March really is coming up hard and fast, im starting to seriously think about the labour process now!


haha lol what do u think my family will be like dont really know much about star signs oh is a capricorn im pisces and baby will be 2


----------



## Shifter

Twinkles said:


> Two Leo's!! oh my word, do you two fight over the mirrors or do you have enough to go round! tee hee im crossing my fingers you get a Piscean!!

LOL! Luckily when I say we have a typical relationship it's on the good side. Two Leos together can be a total nightmare, or it can be pure gold. We're both very passionate, but almost without exception we match each other. We agree on almost everything important. We get into these weird conversations where we rant like crazy about something for AGES, but in total agreement with one another :rofl: we just both like to complain about OTHER people :rofl:

Also, I'm on the cusp of Virgo and have my moon in Virgo so that cools things off a bit when things do edge towards the scary side.

MM - this is quite a good site for finding out traits etc of various signs: https://www.astrological.co.uk/

As you might expect Gemini's can have somewhat split personalities. Cancereans are kind and loving


----------



## Shifter

In other news, I am now back from my long weekend in Scotland. I'm utterly exhausted. That's absolutely the last long trip I take before bubs arrives!

I'm sorry to hear about your family being ill MM hun :hugs: and _really_ hoping I don't get it... have told hubby to give everyone at work a wide berth in case anyone is carrying it! I'm going to hide indoors until it has gone away :rofl:


----------



## March mummy

I dont know much about star signs either, Im a Scorpio and my ex OH was a Cancerian. When I have baba I'll be living at my mums with my mum and Dad. Dad a Scorpio and Mum an aquarius. I know me and my dad can be very alike and extremely different to both being Scorpios and we both defineately have stings in our tails but thats all I know.

Baba due 22nd March so I think that will make him an Aries. How will that work in the mix, my brother was suppose to be an Aries but was born a Taurus and he very different to the rest of us and defo has best bond with mum. 

What will it be like in my mad household?


----------



## jms895

Hey ladies how are you all today? :lol: Sorry not been on for a while xx


----------



## lolly101

I love all this star sign stuff!! I am a typical Virgo(well I'm on the cusp of Libra too but I soooo much a virgo!!!) and hubby is capricorn...Our son is a pisces and very chilled out and laid back and hopefully our daughter will be pisces too!!! That sounds like a good combo ( I THINK!!!)

MM I hope you feel better soon.... We have got flu going round here. Thankfully I haven't got it YET but I'm sure I will at some point:cry: It sounds really nasty what you have all got....

Have had a bad day today I didn't sleep at all well last night, bump beginning to wake me up every 40 mins due to pains in my hips and I have to turn over...Then at work I didn't see a box and went flying. the girls were all more panicked than me tho bless them. I hit my hands on the wall not bump thank god!!! At least its the end of the day now and I have done all my chores!!! I bet I'm asleep by 9!!!!:sleep:


----------



## katieandbump

I'm a typical aries stubborn lol xx


----------



## mummymadness

Sorry to hear you havent been sleeping Lolly hun .
We are all lots better thank you :) , Real glad its all gone from the kids and me in time for xmas .
Nice to see you around Jade hun . xx .


----------



## KatienSam

Im with you lolly!! baby is waking me up loads at night! i had a 2 hour nap this afternoon and i feel tired again already! baby had a few quiet days and now its back to its party ways in there!

glad your better MM, and kiddies, that wouldnt have been a nice christmas being ill! lets hope it stays away from everyone now!

xx


----------



## passengerrach

glad ur better gemma x

lolly and katie i dont think iv had a decent nights sleep since 1st tri lol and i dont suppose its gna get any better lol.

as for me iv had a hell of a day still got a stupid sore throat and as im fasting from now till after my gtt test so no more soothers for me well nothing except water lol i decided today i was going to try a box colour on my hair i used 1 of those live colour xxls (ice blonde) because i thought once i leave work im not gna be able to keep up the hilights i get free at work so i thought id try it at work where it a bit safer than at home well anyway hair went lightbulb yellowy orange so we tried to put bleach on after but the first colour had burnt my scalp!! so i had to wash the bleach off straight away and now have a few chemical burns on my head so in the end had to put loads of lowlights in my hair so now im a lot darker than im used too but its so much better than it looked before il get used to it. all i can say is thank god i tried it at work where it could be sorted rather than at home although my scalp still is really sore.

i would not reccomend live colour blondes to any one especially after the burns it should be taken of the shelves as far as im concerened


----------



## KatienSam

i didnt think you were supposed to use full head colour bleach in pregnancy? i've been having a full head of highlights every 10 weeks but will go back to root cover after iv had baby and get my extensions back (yay!!!)

im going to have my nails done again for christmas and just need to find somewhere that i trust to do gel and be ventilated!

going to be pampered this weekend! yay!

xx


----------



## mummymadness

Thanks girls , Ohhh iam so happy were all well .
Its finally relaxing here at home phewww , So sorry to hear hair went wrong Rach :( , I tried xxl live once about 2 years ago and i had the same problem it went like a stupid white and orange colour never ever again , I now stay darkest/Black at all times lol .
I had my nails done Katie for My OHs family do thing the other week , Was sooo lovely to have an hour away and they looked lovely .
Allthow the next day when finnleys nappy needed changing i sat there and bit the whole lot off lol (What a waste of £30 lol).
I was just having a nosey in my notes and realised i have my first m/w apppointment since 16 weeks on Thursday ... Measure the bump check iron levels etc .
I know im in for a telling off for not taking my iron tablets too :( :( , But i feel soooo much better off them then on .
Hope every ones had a fab day . xx .


----------



## Kris0309

Hey everyone. Im so happy i can finally join the third trimester. Im due March 16th expecting a boy. It does seem like ages away but I cant wait to meet him but very nervous at the same time. And his crib is already up and waiting for him.


----------



## moshpitmakeou

march 17th :D


----------



## jms895

I am excited only 6 days left and then I am officially 3rd Tri!!! Cant wait
Hope all you girls are well? I am at home today on a study day, but cant concentrate as all I can hear are the builders drilling!!! xx


----------



## mummymadness

whoooooooo welcome Jade . x .


----------



## jms895

This is driving me crackers, BANG BANG BANG upstairs, making dogs bark :hissy:
Roll on weekend when they have gone! 
Hows you MM?


----------



## katieandbump

I can't believe i haven't been hit by the not sleeping stage, i sleep like a log all through rarely wake up and if i do i'm straight back to sleep again. It's weird because i know when i'm asleep she's really active cos OH feels her kicking about and i don't eve realise, also my placenta is at the back so normally i feel every tiny little movement, must be a really heavy sleeper lol. I don't nap or anything in the day though i last through from when i wake up till i got to sleep so maybe that has something to do with it. xx


----------



## Shifter

I'm in a good mood. Ages ago I put in a complaint to my credit card company, they failed to resolve it, so I decided to go after them for all my charges... well today they finally responded and have refunded the charges, _almost_ in full :happydance: not because the charges are unfair, of course, just as a gesture of goodwill! :rofl: The letter had this wonderful tone of "We don't think we've done anything wrong, but please take this money and stop complaining!" :rofl:



> I don't nap or anything in the day though i last through from when i wake up till i got to sleep so maybe that has something to do with it. xx

Neither do I hun, but still only get 4-5 hours sleep a night and have done since about 15 weeks :cry: it's bothering me less now though, I guess I've got used to it, which is probably a good thing - preparation for when bubs arrives!


----------



## PixieKitty

Wow, I definitely don't have a problem sleeping! Only slight problem is space, having to share a single with OH and it's killing my back :(
Switching to the double air mattress on floor tonight, hopefully make things better!


----------



## tiggertea

hellooooooo ladies!
can you believe it's 3rd tri time already?! (I know i know, alot of you have already dealt with that particular shocker!!!)

i have one more day of work (after today of course) til maternity leave starts (ok so 2 weeks of that is the remainder of my annual leave - yay for saving it til now!).... that is what really has me so jumpy! It's like when I go off work the countdown to baby is officially on - and it's gonna go sooooo quickly! Getting quite nervous!

Glad everyone who was ill is feeling alot better - I had a little "turn" last night (all night) but feeling ok again now - hopefully it won't come on full force!!!


edit: wooooooooooooo jus noticed I've gone up a box! :yipee:


----------



## KatienSam

i cant believe PP is in hospital having her little princess, i have been following her for ages and im so pleased she is finally on her way. so happy for her i got a bit tearful lol

xxx


----------



## Shifter

Welcome to 3rd tri Debz! 

What do we have to look forward to besides leaking nipples and back ache?? Ante natal classes, getting nurseries ready, packing our hospital bags and toilet watch! :happydance: The countdown is ON!!


----------



## PixieKitty

tiggertea said:


> edit: wooooooooooooo jus noticed I've gone up a box! :yipee:


Hehe congrats hun :)


----------



## Shifter

Hmm. Is it just me or is the 3rd tri forum a bit "heavy"? Lots of serious threads.


----------



## PixieKitty

Reckon it's cause everyone either knows what their having already (so no fun 'gender guess' with scan pics) and everyone's weighed down with well... babies :p more symptoms, more complaints, more everything!
Anddd to top it all off, Christmas is round the corner, stressful for most over 10 xP


----------



## KatienSam

its exciting i think!! keeps you occupied waiting for peoples babies! not long and it will be us! xx


----------



## PixieKitty

Haha I tried to liven things up with a game but no-one posted :cry:


----------



## Shifter

PixieKitty said:


> Haha I tried to liven things up with a game but no-one posted :cry:

Looks like I got your game kick started hun


----------



## beancounter

ooh wheres the game? I need cheering up! 
I saw you piccy on the bumps thread kitty, you look so cute!
I put my first 3rd tri pic up :D


----------



## mummymadness

Im playing im playing lol .

Its is very different in 3rd tri i aggree ladies , I guess 2nd tri is the fun easy part then it gets all tiring .

I was allso very happy to see PP go today and will be leaving hospital with her mini PP katie hun :) .

Im with you Jade , Today was worde than ever !!!. Iam in a good mood about it thow . The Landlord has come back a totaly different person . All motivated asking me to go pick colours and borders for how my new room will look whooooooo :) , Allso he has pulled out my brick wall sides i hated with a passion he did it off his own back so i was very impressed . So now untill xmas my house looks like a scene out of ww2 and we are back living upstairs :( , But iam 100% promised before xmas .. And i kind of believe him this time he was here from 8am untill 5pm today sorting allsorts out and buying my new guttering yayyyyyy .

Im a little nervous about my m/w appointment tomorrow , iam carrying so low iam sure baby has dropped , It worries me as i think its too early to drop but iam sure i have .
Ohhhh well will know more tommorrow .

Hope every one is well , Even thow sleeping seems an issue for most (Lots of hugs for you all) , And just think 7 more sleeps untill santa visits lol lol . xxx .


----------



## lolly101

Mm I'm glad your landlord is sorting out your house....:happydance:
Good luck tomorrow...
I have a scan, ante natal and anti d tomorrow. I hope they do the pain before pleasure but I bet they don't:cry:
I'm excited for PP too Katie... I keep wondering how she has got on!
PixieKitty I'm gonna look for your game hun. Shifter you are right it is a bit "heavy" on here...guess it's getting more and more real by the day!!!

Debz congrats on your new box...we are all running out of them now!!!:baby:

Beancounter I found your bump...WOW it's really grown!!!

Rach what a shame about your hair...like you said good job you were at work so you could get it sorted...that must have been scary for a while:hugs:

Well I have got the sleep thing sorted I think...its time for an extra pillow or 2 under bump, under legs, round my back!!! Took 2 hours but once I sussed it I slept like a baby!!! It's getting us all prepared!!

Have a good evening girls... Roll on tomorrow at 10.40 when I can see my little girl again!!!I'm gonna get them to check again it's a girl!!!


----------



## keldac

Hello ladies.
I joined 3rd tri a few days ago - its taken me that long to read through this thread!
can you change my due date please - hospital put me back to 20th march ages agp - so I have begrudgingly (sp!) changed my ticker. I am a yellow bump and will be having a c-section about 38 weeks! Yippee!!!!

Feel a bit of a fraud at the minute being on thrid tri - they're all talking about imminent births and mine seems sooooo long away yet!


----------



## MummyCat

Hello again ladies....

I've just moved up a box....so am officially a 3rd Trimester Mum to be!!! Woohoo!!! Have been monitoring this thread while in the 2nd tri so it doesn't take me a week to read it haha... I'm struggling to sleep at night too.... but worst is the lower back pain I'm getting at work :( 

Anyone suffering with lower back pain? 

Anyway.... I'm Catherine by the way... or Cath/Cat/Katy if you prefer!! :happydance:


----------



## lolly101

I got lower back pain a few weeks ago...I was doing too much at work. I have cut down now and I'm ok again1x


----------



## keldac

OMG! I must be in third tri now - its 1am I am awake AGAIn and have terrible heartburn. Oh the joys of the next 3 months!!!!


----------



## KatienSam

welcome all the new march mums!!

i didnt sleep all that well last night because of backache! not happy!

It suddenly seems like an age away that i will have my baby!! i want to do a countdown to being full term i.e. 37 weeks rather than due date i think, at least it will seem less far away lol

from 37 weeks is when i will be preping to get baby out so that is my countdown!

7 weeks 3 days to go! lol

xx


----------



## lillysmum

wow that means its only 10 weeks for me rather than 13 weeks...... hmmm, not long at all


----------



## KatienSam

i think we like the countdown to 37 weeks rather than 40 eh! lol (cheating a bit but hey if it lifts our spirits even a bit who cares lol)

xx


----------



## KatienSam

who still has an inny belly button?! mine is still an inny but baby is now going to put on weight like the world is going into hibernation so i think it will become an outie in a few weeks lol

x


----------



## SwissMiss

I'm neeeeeeeeeearly there! And so is my belly button... i can't reeeeally call it an outie YET but its pretty damn close... P bleurg! 
3rd tri in a couple more days! By the time I get back from holidays (although I am by no means wishing them away!!!) I'll be nearly 29weeks! ack! I'm also counting down to 37 weeks, heh.. 
Hi to those I haven't met yet! :D 
xxx


----------



## KatienSam

good to see you in here wendy! il be 32 weeks after the holidays are done and everyone is back to work! :shock: there is only 3 weeks between us, if i go late and you go early we could have very similar age babies to have our little panics over ha ha!

xx


----------



## katieandbump

I have a half innie mostly outtie belly button its soo funny, she's definitely turned doctor told me today at my appointment she's now head down and that makes your belly button become an outtie. It really isn't long now before we know it they'll be engaging argghh!!! lol Can't wait. Sorry u didn't sleep well katie i was just wondering how many of you have naps in the day? Yes PP great news although very vague, so we know she has definitely had baby then or is the "we're home ow got let out early" text what everyone's going by. I hope i'm lucky too and bubba doesn't go overdue very doubtful tho lol xxx


----------



## lolly101

My belly button is half and half too... I keep waiting for it to pop right out, not happening yet!!!

Great news about mini PP!!! Brooke is a lovely name and can't believe her OH got birthday right too!!!

I had the day of nightmares...Ante natal today was soooo busy... I got my scan:happydance: and she checked and bubba is def a girl!!! That was good, then I had to wait 2 hours for antenatal to be in there 6 mins and feel rushed and not know anything other than "baby is a good size". then I had bloods, don't mind them but she wiggled the needle and it HURT! Then anti d was in my bum!!! good job my Mum bought me up to wear clean knickers!!!:rofl:
Then cos I have walked so far today I got REALLY bad pain in my hip, so much that I was crying out in pain..Now DH is gonna be late home:hissy:

Never mind it's over and this time next week we will all be stuffed from our christmas dinner!!!:pizza:(nearest I could get to food!!!)

So I have 10 weeks 6 days to count to my section date!!!:happydance:


----------



## Shifter

Hello all.

How did everyone get on at their appointments today? Sorry you had a long wait Lolly. Boo hiss.

My GTT was fine, horrible, but wasn't kept waiting or anything. Had to have booking bloods re-done at the same time as new hospital need original documentation and I only got a photocopy of my notes from my old GP surgery. So I had LOADS of blood taken! My arm went all tingly. The drink was really nasty, I sipped all 200ml to stop from gagging and it took 15 minutes to get through it! :rofl: The MW stood watching to make sure I drank it all, she had such good patience and kept telling me how well I was doing but I could tell she'd never seen anyone take so long!

Then me and my mum sat knitting for two hours, which was nice :cloud9: A lady came in part way through our wait who was being monitored for high BP. She had pre-eclampsia with her first baby and a few warning signs this time, now 37 weeks. Was good to chat to someone who had already had a baby at this hospital, she had nothing but praise for the facilities and team :happydance:

Then me and mum went for lunch and to do our xmas food shop :happydance: hubby and I had been saving our Nectar points for AGES so I took the points off the balance of the shop and saved £50 :happydance: no turkey yet though as they only had 2 free ranged ones and both were "serves 8-10" which is waaaaaaaaay too big :dohh:

Got to go now as hubby just got home and not seen him since yesterday morning :-o

ttfn ladies


----------



## beancounter

my belly button is still firmly inny. 
Had a nice day shopping today with my crazy family, and haven't heard anything bad from the hospital. Feeling much happier :D

Glad the glucose test went ok shifter :)


----------



## mummymadness

Wow look at all the other March mummies allso in thrid tri now , I think nearly other than a few have moved up to third tri :) .

Hope every ones well , So glad the test went well Holly hun :) .

I had a shock at my first midwife appointment since 16 weeks today ! , My stubborn baby boy has firmly setlled well down allready but !!! in Breech position Lol Lol Lol .
Belly is measuring right on dates thow , and had my bloods done :( .
The found a slight trace of protien in my water sample , But i had that allot with my other 2 so its no concern to worry about .

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx.


----------



## KatienSam

i know look at us all go! it will be lovely when we are all over here! i can see this thread getting really big!

MM my little treasure was breech at my growth scan and when midwife checked yesterday he/she was laying diagonal across my belly! but at 4d scan was head down! think it still has room to wiggle into many positions at the moment, im hoping it will settle head down soon because its starting its fat depositing stage so wont be moving so much soon!

xxx


----------



## mummymadness

Thats what i keep hoping too lol .
He was head down for so long then all of a sudden has dropped right down But just bum first lol .
Iam not worrying just yet , Ohhh and for record i have an inny normally but right now its a big outy button lol .

Ohhh and allso today i was shocked when Midwife said ohhh we will next see you 5th of feb ! that seems a long long away , Iam sure i had more appointments with my other 2 . xx .


----------



## MummyCat

heya... 

My belly button is still an inny... but I wont be for long...It's slowly being pushed out!! :) Can someone please explain to me about the 37 weeks? I thought full term was 40 weeks? I feel I've missed an important point somewhere!! silly me!

Glad everyone's appt have gone well... I have my 28 week one on the 30th where I get blood taken for iron level check and my anti D... :( not looking forward to that one!!! 

xxx


----------



## beancounter

I was talking to my mum just today, MM, saying how worried I was peanut wasbreech, and she said my sister didn't shift till a couple of hours before birth. She also said it was hellava move and quite shocked her!!

we'll have a race to see who's bellybutton pops out the first mammycat :D 

I measured a bit small at the last appointment, though it was only the trainee midwife that measured and she didn't really seem to know what she was doing. She got my blood pressure wrong too, bless her, it was really high but then it hurt like it never should have and was half on the sleeve of my jumper so they had to take it again and it was very low. Still worried me a bit though, what with everyone going on how small I am.. except the cow at the swimming pool that insinuated I was a heffer. 

lol.


----------



## Lil_Gem_1989

I'm here now too yay :) so glad we've all made it. KatienSam could u pls add me to the list i'm due on 16th march :) xx


----------



## Logiebear

Well I had my diabetic clinic today and the Dr was really pleased with me. I have great control at the min and I haven't gained any weight yet so I am doing realyl and I can see me lasting this pregnancy out until the 37+4 date for my section! Oooh it feels good.

Finally shifting this flu just need to get rid of the cough that is making us gag and we should be fine for Christmas :happydance: Having a party tomorrow night and it should be lovely with friends and our kids getting under everyones feet lol.

It is lovely to see so many March mummies all sticking together through this amazing journey! Can't wait til we all start popping from Feb on I guess and I think MM will be the first to go!


----------



## KatienSam

MM - 5th FEB??? Blimey that is ages away! I thought from 30 weeks it was every 2 weeks? mine is in 3 weeks time (6th Jan).

MummyCat - baby is considered full term at 37 weeks but pregnancy lasts 40 weeks. If you went into labour after 37 weeks it would be of no concern to health care providers. (i think this is right?!)

Beancounter - that must have been one heck of a movement with your sister turning at the last min, it feels weird for me at 29 weeks when baby does a kartwheel!! I was also measuring small at my last appointment but it has caught up now!
and you are certainly not a heffer i have seen your bump!

Lil_Gem - i have added you to the list - welcome to the march mummys club!

and well done logiebear with your clinic today, keeping control of your sugar must be hard, i know i couldnt do it! im a major chocolate monster at the moment, trying to cut it down from now tho to avoid extra weight i dont need. going to replace it with fruit!

Sorry if i have missed anyone, going to need a note pad to keep up with all us march mummys!

im going to have my hair done tomorrow and book an appointment for my nails, jazz myself up for the christmas and new year holidays! feeling a right porker now and its the time baby starts to put on uber amounts of weight so going to try and be good!!

hope your all well xxx :hugs: xxx


----------



## passengerrach

hiya girls well my bellybutton is still sort of an innie but it is huge and has a little bit tht stiks out its weird lol. had midwife today and baby is measuring right on target now and head is down she said he is right by my bladder which explains the waking up at all hours for a wee lol she also told me that in the new year i will be getting a regular midwife which is one iv had before and shes really nice so yay as iv not seen the same one twice so far lol. 
MM tht does seem a long way off mine are all every 3 weeks now.
i cant wait until we are all starting to give birth lol still seems a long way off though.
i have my 4d scan next tues im starting to get really excited i will be able to see his face and everything!!!!


----------



## mummymadness

I thought 5th of feb seemed miles away , Glad iam not the only one who thought that .

She did casually say if i wanted a chat or needed to see her make an appointment .

I have listened in sooo long on the doppler , It was nice today to hear the beat nice and loud :) .

Glad appointment went well Logie hun , Thats great news hope the flu goes soon .

Wlecome accross Gem :) .

Ohhh and my bp today was 110/60 iam guessing that is normal lol . xxx .


----------



## Shifter

My belly button is still an innie too, but has shrunk over the course of the pregnancy. I don't think it'll pop out completely but will go flat towards the end. Could be wrong though! :rofl:

MM - 5th Feb is ages away. I'm not getting the right number of MW appointments either as my new MW only works at my GP surgery every other Tuesday :dohh: I saw her to book in when I was 24 weeks, so she said there was no need to see me at 25, so I would see her at 28, but due to when she works and xmas I'll actually be 30 weeks by then. I can definitely see her saying at that one that there's no need to see me at 31 weeks :dohh: 

I'm seeing a consultant at the hospital at 34 weeks and that's 10th Feb. That's ages away, that's getting awfully close to due date! I'll have had all my antenatal classes by then - how scary is that??


----------



## Logiebear

Seems like there are a lot of people who aren't getting enough care imo! I am lucky/unlucky as I get seen regularly, I have another anc today which makes me fortnightly for anc and then fortnightly for diabetic clinic too. That'll carry on for me for a while and then I'll get weekly towards 30+ weeks. I guess I am lucky but I know I only get that level of care because I am such high risk. 

I have been told by my obgyn that more and more women have high risk pregnancies now and they are taking the resources away from the "normal" pregnancies. Which is only right that the high risk pregnancies get the care they need but it isn't right that other ladies have to miss out. Same old arguament about resources really! I hope you don't need the mw any earlier holly or Gemma xxx

Having a little party tonight so I hope more than 2 people turn up or it will be CRAP lol


----------



## annie1

i am a march mummy 22nd !:happydance:


----------



## Logiebear

Well just had another ante natal and everything was great as usual so I am back there in 2 weeks. on my birthday!!


----------



## KatienSam

that makes 6 people due on 22nd March! that was some party you lot went to ;) lol

well i went to have my hair dyed and cut and threw up in the hairdressers not once or twice but three times!! if i get too hot i come over all weird and start puking! not nice! im fine now though :D typical!

got some last min christmas shopping to do but think i will do that monday!

cant believe its christmas on thursday! wow i cant wait! our last christmas as a couple, we will be a family next year :cloud9:

x


----------



## embojet

I'm due 22nd march, team pink :cloud9:


----------



## mummymadness

Glad you had fun shopping Katie , The throughing up doesnt sound fun thow :( .

So glad appointment went well Logie hun, And that your getting the right amount of care .

The thing is with my lack of appointments is , I know full well with my other 2 i was seend allot more so it confused me . Ohhh well , I will certainly ring if i have any worries at all ! .

I had a nice Mcdonalds today yayyyy My brother treated me , As i went round town with him to pick my Mums presents :) .

Hope every ones well . xx .


----------



## beancounter

i get see regularly too. Cus I am a crazy woman. I had 3 appointments in the last two weeks. Too much of a good thing!


----------



## Shifter

Logiebear said:


> I hope you don't need the mw any earlier holly or Gemma xxx

Ta. She did say that if I needed to see her for any reason just make an appointment. But still, with her only there one day a fortnight it's not terribly useful.



Logiebear said:


> Having a little party tonight so I hope more than 2 people turn up or it will be CRAP lol

Oooh! Hope it's a good night hun!

I'm very happy as we finally got our new sofa today :wohoo: we've had to make do with a futon until now, which is not that comfy as a sofa and now much too low for me! It was a bit of a circus getting up off it recently. Now I am sat up high on a proper sofa with back support. My parents finally gave in and paid for this, I'm sooooo grateful as they've already provided so much for our new house. MIL is yet to offer us a scrap of financial or moral support for our move :dohh:


----------



## lolly101

Glad you got your sofa Holly hun.:happydance: It must have aggravating your back too to sit on a futon.. hope that helps you to sleep better too!!

Logie glad your ante natal and diabetic clinic was good...:hugs:

Katie hope your hair feels lovely now... what a shame you puked...bet it was worth it tho!

MM 5th Feb is a long way off... My next one is 22 Jan at 33 weeks...Mind you if you have a doppler that helps. Your BP sounds about right. Mine was 106/53 yest and they were happy with that so you are not much diff...

Have good weekends everyone.xxx


----------



## DonnaBallona

KatienSam said:


> that makes 6 people due on 22nd March! that was some party you lot went to ;) lol
> 
> x

This really made me PMSL :rofl:

I am one of the March 22nd Mummies-and have decded to sneak over to 3rd trimester a couple of days early. I just CANT WAIT any more!!! :blush:

So, here I am! And on the home stretch already. . . where on earth did the pregnancy go?? Roll on 2009 :baby: 

Hope all you march mummies are feeling well :hugs: x x


----------



## KatienSam

we now have 7 march 22nd mummys! :rofl: seriously wondering what went on that night! saucy ladies!

dont worry for waiting the last few days, you have moved up a box on your ticker so your in the final three months and the third tri! yay!

xx


----------



## icculcaz

eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeevning ladies :) i return... had a few hours off work today. supposed to be relaxing but playing santa took over... so im on strike til tmz....


----------



## Lil_Gem_1989

thanks katie for adding me to list :) theres so many of us due in march! x


----------



## Lil_Gem_1989

mummymadness said:


> Wlecome accross Gem :) .
> 
> xxx .

Thankyouuuu :) seems surreal being in third tri x


----------



## KatienSam

i have been wrapping lots of kiddies toys playing santa too! gets a bit boring after a while, but put me in the christmas mood!

im trying to get OH to watch christmas films because he doesnt seem very festive! lol

no probs lil_gem, there are more march mums to come as well i think! hard to keep up with the updating lol

xx


----------



## jms895

Wow Katie you nearly 30 weeks!

Everyone sorry not been on again bloody broadband is off AGAIN!! So am well pi**ed off!! :cry:

At mums for the weekend as house a tip with the builders! OH wanted me out of the environment 

Everyone ok? xx


----------



## Shifter

Sorry to hear that J, hope you get your internet back soon and can go home :hugs:


----------



## jms895

Hows you Shifter?xx


----------



## Shifter

Not bad thanks hun. Almost ready for xmas. Just a bit frustrated with trying (and failing) to rent out old house in Bristol and annoyed with job agency for dragging their heels on whether they're going to pay me SMP or not. I know they're not, so need my MATB1 form back so I can apply for the allowance. Grr. Every time I try to ring the payroll department I get a recorded message saying the lines are busy, call back later, no option to leave a message or anything :hissy:


----------



## jms895

Oh dear that is POOH!! Hope you get it sorted hun! But dont let them ruin your Xmas :hugs:

I am nearly ready other than the house looking like a building site, but no pain no gain ay? Tree up and presents and cards now done so just my assignment to finish over the weekend then I got 10 days off after Tuesday! But no broadband so upset!

Got my 4D scan tues night I CANNOT WAIT! See my little man again :wohoo: xx


----------



## mummymadness

Arghhh Holly sorry they carnt sort it out for you ,Hope the house rents soon too .
If it was in Grimsby id snap your hand off lol .

Jade we are soooo similar at the moment its unreal , The landlords here with his Builders supposedly to finish the job mainly tommorrow , Iam spending the day at my mums too , Mainly for the kids sake and iam promised Monday will be there last day working here (Heres hoping) .
And i hope you have a fab 4D scan hun :) .

I spent the night wrapping the kids presents , It took 3 hours !! . Now i kind of think i may of gone overboard with the presents lol lol . xx .


----------



## jms895

MM its a nightmare aint it? I too was promised Friday but its still a bomb site, looking like Monday. Also flue for fire being put in and OH forgot to cover all living room furniture before soot fell and covered the bloody lot of it! MEN!! I am so stressed with it so here for a few days....... but more work to do for uni
Cant wait for a break at Xmas and the bloody house to be done.
Are you all sorted and ready for Santa then?
Am excited for strictly final tomorrow!!
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Logiebear

Well we had a successful little party last night and my mates turned up, hoorah! Thought it would just be us lol. 

Was lovely and I now feel a little Christmassy!! Need to finish wrapping everything as it is driving me mad. Keep putting it off but think time may be running out lol. Atleast my dh is finished for christmas and my daughter is done with school so it is all of us now!!


----------



## mummymadness

Glad it went so weel Logie hun , And every one turned up :). 

Yep all ready now Jade hun , All excited and keep watching xmas films with the kids :) .

Hope every one has a good day, Iam just on my way out to my mums . xx .


----------



## jms895

Yes hope you all have a great day too!
I am watching a Xmas film, playing with mums puppy (which was one of mine!) and doing some uni work, wrapped some pressies this morning and getting excited for strictly final
Only 3 more days till I get to se my little mans face :cloud9: xx


----------



## MummyCat

hey lovelies...

Glad you're all doing well... busy with Christmas prep... I have to admit that we'd bought no pressies until last night!! OOps... my excuse is that we went to South Africa for a long weekend a couple weeks ago... and I'm still recovering!! Really the excuse is that I HATE crowds... so I've been putting off the xmas shopping...stupidly... cos the longer i leave it the bigger the crowds! *sigh* 

It's all good now though... I just have to get some books from WH Smith and finish getting stuff for DH's stocking! :) Silly me for leaving it so late.... I feel much better now that we have wrapped pressies under the tree :) 

Hope you all have a fabulous weekend full of christmas cheer!! 

Cath xx


----------



## jms895

you too mummycat xxxx


----------



## March mummy

God you dont come on here for a few days and have to sift through pages and pages of new additions March really will be one hell of a busy month. Although I cant say anything as am one of the 7 due on the 22nd March. :blush: 

Katiensam your post made me crack up, wondering where the party was? I must have had such a good time I forgot about it.

My tummy still an innie and seems to be determined to stay that way, as my mum so elegantly puts it I just look fat not pregnant (thanks mum).

Apparently I look small for how far gone I am everytime someone asks me how far they look at me as if I insane and have another 6 months to go not am 6 months gone. BUt I am measuring just about right for the weeks I am, I demanded that the MW told me exactly how I measured as she wasnt telling me anything. I told her I had to know exactly what I measured so I could tell everyone to SHUT UP when they kept calling my bump small. It is slightly small but only by 1cm so as they give a 2cm either way they not bothered and mark it as average, so see I am normal size.

Shifter I having same problem with my forms to get my allowance, put in my dates ages ago and gave in my MATB1 form so that the boss could send it off to payroll (as it has to be sent by them with the weeks ending pay) And they didnt send it. In fact boss never saw it it just got put straight into folder and forgot about. I had to ask about it. I know that work are not paying me maternity as I havent been here long enough, so have tried to get organised so that can sort out maternity allowance so I paid as soon as go on maternity leave, but as I leave on the 12th January the chances of that happening now when I still havent received the smp1 form to say that they cant pay me is very unlikely. especially as it has to be sent from head office in Luton to me here then I have to send it off somewhere else, all this during a time when the last post before Christmas was today, yeah I can see that happening.

Arghh Im sure work just do it to stress you out. I was taking my leave later than this date but am so fed up of having to sort all these forms out on my days off and having to go back into work on days off to chase them for things like hours for next week etc, i had enough and said that if they need to cut hours cut mineand Ill go asap on mat leave so that others dont ahve to worry about there shifts. I jsut dont seem to care as much anymore, besides I can sort other things out then, like moving house at end of month.

God its times like this where I really wish I had a partner as atleast he could be packing the house up or chasing the Inland Revenue for the tax tehy owe me or something even if it was jsut do the weekly shop. God I cant wait till I off properly when I can finally sit down and sort things out without any hassle, and I cant wait until I move to my mums as atleast she can do the shopping for me and all those silly little bits that driving me mad at teh moment and I can finally enjoy setting up the babys room and enjoying the fact that the baby loves kicking my ribs. LOL

Wow, that came out as a bit of a rant there, oops. Feel so much calmer now that out hte way though.

Hope everyone ok, and I now counting down to 37 weeks to which means 10 weeks and 1 day to go, wohoo that sounds a little better.

And double wohoo I jsut noticed my ticker finally moved to the third from last box, I am now really officially a 3rd tri girl.

Yay. Oh well it'll soon be Christmas. 5 days to go.


----------



## March mummy

Wow have just looked at my last post, that was a lot larger than I intended it to be sorry people. :blush: That really must have been a rant.


----------



## lolly101

Evening all!!!

It seems we are all having money probs at the mo... I did overtime in Sept and still haven't been paid:hissy:If I don't get it in Jan pay packet I'm gonna take the hours off before I start my mat leave and drop them in it..I'm pissed off too....Hope you get yours sorted Shifter and March Mummy. It's the last hting we need right now huh??

JMS enjoy Strictly and your 4d scan!! How exciting they are!!!Wonder if he will be sucking his thumb???!!

Glad your party went well Logie:happydance:


----------



## Shifter

Bah. Money sucks. I had decided that if agency still hadn't found me anything by now I would officially go on mat leave asap, which is first week of Jan! But have to stay available really until the MA is sorted out. Oh well. I'm not really stressed as such, just a bit annoyed.

Strictly very exciting so far, results show now :happydance:


----------



## March mummy

Yeah see I in same boat although I jsut want to say get stuffed to work and go from 4th the day I can go from I need to have the Mat Allowance sorted first its so annoying, and as for having to wait to get paid, i did an extra shift at work, not at my branch but another branch in area on the 31st October and have been chasing pay from it ever since finally got the pay today!!!! Thats ridiculous plus although took days holiday for an antenatal appointment on 19th Nov and should have been paid the days hol the next day have still not received that and it will be two weeks time before I do now. Plus they seem to be incapable of counting hours so keep getting hours wrong. 

I wouldnt mind, but we have to clock in every day which tells them how many hours we have done and we also have a rota with all our hours on as a check so how can they still get it wrong, when all our hours are 8 hours a day, how can you work out that we do an odd amount of hours in a week??? 

IS it just me or does 8 multiplied by any whole number make an even number?

I just cant be bothered with the hassle anymore. 

Lolly 101 I hope they sort your money out soon, and Shifter good luck with geting the MAt allowance and maybe getting a few shifts soon.

I just praying that my very long winded letter to the INland Revenue will atleast move them so I can get my Tax rebate back I oly been waiting since August. They owe me just over £300 from this financial year and some I think it was only £30 but cant remeber for sure from last financial year. Seriously if it was the other way round and I owed them (the tax man) that much money I'd have people knocking on more door daily demanding I pay it.

Money from work, benefits, tax man etc turns me into a nightmare at the moment its so stressful, I feel like having a toddler tantrum at the fact.

ready:

ITS NOT FAIR!! ITS NOT FAIR!!!

Right second rant of the evening over. :ROFL: 
Calm thoughts, calming thoughts.


----------



## Deb_baby

KatienSam said:


> Smexi.Mommie said:
> 
> 
> Im due march 7th and my OH Birthday is on the 3rd so maybe my baby will be born then:)
> 
> do you know what team you are on or are you a yellow?
> 
> I was born on friday 13th my OH was due on Friday 13th and friday 13th falls in feb next year... who wants a bet i have baby then lol!! i wont be a march mum but they think i will go early anyway :dohh:
> 
> xxClick to expand...

you might also go late, march the 13th falls on a friday too.
x


----------



## Shifter

Hope you get it all sorted soon March Mummy :hugs:


----------



## mummymadness

Hi Ladies , Iam happily impressed today :) , Got home Landlord has done tonnes of work , My house looks like a different house whooooo will be done for xmas :).

I really hope for all you Ladies the money gets sorted soon it sounds a horrid nightmare :( , Hope every one has had a great night .. Strictly was great to watch :) .

Talking of March the 13th i am hoping Baby doesnt show his face then it is his due date but very unlikely he will come then . Finnley too in 2007 was due the 13th of July but luckily he arrived on the 19th :) .
xxxxxxxx


----------



## KatienSam

Deb_baby said:


> KatienSam said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Smexi.Mommie said:
> 
> 
> Im due march 7th and my OH Birthday is on the 3rd so maybe my baby will be born then:)
> 
> do you know what team you are on or are you a yellow?
> 
> I was born on friday 13th my OH was due on Friday 13th and friday 13th falls in feb next year... who wants a bet i have baby then lol!! i wont be a march mum but they think i will go early anyway :dohh:
> 
> xxClick to expand...
> 
> you might also go late, march the 13th falls on a friday too.
> xClick to expand...


yeah i realised this later on lol, i hope its feb 13th not march 13th lol

my midwife said that because im so tiny my body probably wouldnt cope with going over (both my friends who are the same size as me went early too!) but my mum was a bit bigger than me and went 2 weeks overdue!! argh! :hissy:

xx


----------



## Shifter

I wonder if there is any proven correlation between physical build and delivery date? I hope not! I don't want to go over as I'm quite broad in the hip and carry extra weight normally. It wouldn't surprise me if there is a link. My best mate is tiny and all the women in her family are the same. Both her and her sister were born premature and her sis had her baby quite a few weeks early too.

Glad your house is getting there MM!


----------



## jms895

Hi everyone! How good was strictly :lol:
Bless Tom so glad he won it!!
I am at mums again so staying up late cant sleep - again
Going to buy tiles in morning and visiting family, card dropping, cemetry etc
You all well? xx


----------



## Deb_baby

hows everyone feeling? i've been in pain most of night had slight cramps like period pains and been feeling very tired last few days been waking at about 10 falling back asleep by 3 getting up just after 10 and back asleep by 1, is that normal?

is everyone ready for xmas?

xx


----------



## jms895

Deb baby my sleep pattern is shot to smithereens too!! I think its normal! If LO not waking me up its going loo or back ache or too hot and restless
Ready ish for santa! apart from house looking like a bomb site - you? :lol:
xxx


----------



## KatienSam

Shifter - i wonder too, my midwife said your body will only make a baby as big as it can cope with so i 'should' have a smallish or average baby, but then if the baby puts on the weight quickly then maybe it would be early?! if that were right though why would people need a c section because baby was too big? got me thinking now... my best friend is the same size as me and had her daughter at 35 weeks weighing 6lb 2oz.

before pregnancy i could fit into age 12 trousers and size 6 tops (top half is surgically enhanced so needed bigger sizing lol) so i have a tiny frame, im into a maternity size 8 now!

i watched a video once that labour starts when receptors in your head are told that the baby can no longer get enough from mother and therefore needs to come out (i can try and find it again if anyone else wants to watch it! does the whole conception to birth journey!)

Deb Baby - how many weeks are you? your tiredness may be your iron levels, you should have another blood test i think about 28 weeks. i would mention it to your midwife and the pains!

hope everyone is good, another day closer to christmas wooooo!!

i should really go to bed now eh!?

xxx


----------



## Deb_baby

KatienSam said:


> Shifter - i wonder too, my midwife said your body will only make a baby as big as it can cope with so i 'should' have a smallish or average baby, but then if the baby puts on the weight quickly then maybe it would be early?! if that were right though why would people need a c section because baby was too big? got me thinking now... my best friend is the same size as me and had her daughter at 35 weeks weighing 6lb 2oz.
> 
> before pregnancy i could fit into age 12 trousers and size 6 tops (top half is surgically enhanced so needed bigger sizing lol) so i have a tiny frame, im into a maternity size 8 now!
> 
> i watched a video once that labour starts when receptors in your head are told that the baby can no longer get enough from mother and therefore needs to come out (i can try and find it again if anyone else wants to watch it! does the whole conception to birth journey!)
> 
> Deb Baby - how many weeks are you? your tiredness may be your iron levels, you should have another blood test i think about 28 weeks. i would mention it to your midwife and the pains!
> 
> hope everyone is good, another day closer to christmas wooooo!!
> 
> i should really go to bed now eh!?
> 
> xxx


i was 28 weeks yesterday and dont have midwife again until middle of jan but have to travel from scotland to see her, but the last 3 times ive been its been someone different as shes always on holiday..yeah i got the waking up in middle of night too and when trying to get to sleep it decides thats the best time to start kicking lol.

yeah all ready for xmas, but am not a xmassy person im like a bah humbug. x

your tiny!!! ive gone to a size 14 maternity from normally being a size 8. x


----------



## tasha41

I'm comingggg over today :) :) 

Took a picture of my belly because in the mirror I can see my stretch marks but not when I look at my belly because they're on the bottom of it? AWFUL :cry:


----------



## pinkmac85

tasha41 said:


> I'm comingggg over today :) :)
> 
> Took a picture of my belly because in the mirror I can see my stretch marks but not when I look at my belly because they're on the bottom of it? AWFUL :cry:

Mine are the same way!! I thought I was doing good so with the stretchmarks until last night I got really itchy under my bump...took a hand held mirror under my bump and to my surprise there were 4 small but really think stretchmarks looking like they are about to rip open!! :hissy: :hissy:


----------



## tasha41

pinkmac85 said:


> tasha41 said:
> 
> 
> I'm comingggg over today :) :)
> 
> Took a picture of my belly because in the mirror I can see my stretch marks but not when I look at my belly because they're on the bottom of it? AWFUL :cry:
> 
> Mine are the same way!! I thought I was doing good so with the stretchmarks until last night I got really itchy under my bump...took a hand held mirror under my bump and to my surprise there were 4 small but really think stretchmarks looking like they are about to rip open!! :hissy: :hissy:Click to expand...

LOL I have been sooo good with using the cocoa butter and ran out of bio oil a couple of weeks ago and never replaced the bottle so just used the cocoa butter.. and they are AWFUL, like.. really bad. :cry: 

My body will never be the same!!


----------



## claire-lou

Morning ladies. God I'm so tired today even more than usual and i didn't think that that was possible. But just realised i start mat leave 5 weeks today so am excited :happydance:. However how i'm gonna drag my sorry arse through the next 5 weeks i'm still not too sure.

I can't seem to feel christmasy at all this year even made DH sit and watch miracle on 34th street much to his disgust yesterday but even that didn't work. Had a bit of a diaster with the xmas tree too. It looked great when I put it up however it has developed a wonky sort of lean over the past week and looks like it's been perched on a hill side. :dohh: This suggests one of 2 things: the dog has run into it again, or the house is subsiding. Am clinging to the hopes that it's just dog. Don't think i could cope with another domestic diaster this year, had burst pipes, exploring boilers, blocked drains etc. 


My bump is also feeling quite uncomfortable Katiensam, I'm normally a size 6/8and my bump is huge can't sit on the sofa and get comfy end up going to bed as laying down is easier. However on the down side my mum had the same build and was 2 weeks late with all 4 of us.


----------



## KatienSam

tasha and pinkmac - dont worry about the stretchmarks, they are just war wounds to becoming a mummy, they will fade sooo much after you have had bubs and they wont notice! :hugs: 

Claire-lou - my mum was late with me too and she was a bit bigger than me, she has much wider hips though (dont know if they were like that before babies though?!) but even being 2 weeks late i was still a 7lb'er and she said she ate EVERYTHING lol. My cat keeps climbing my tree so i also have a bit of a wonky one at the moment, going to prop it up again today if i can! I bought a christmas album to help us get into the mood, which helped a bit!

is anyone bothering cooking a roast today seeing as though we will be having a HUGE dinner on Thursday?! we have decided to pop out somewhere for dinner and I have to choose but i dont know what i fancy! argh!

xxx


----------



## Deb_baby

ooh no i cant eat anything as big as a roast, i can only eat small bits and pieces through the day!

i had same problem last night, went to take a picture of my belly and nearly died when i saw the stretchmarks - they were horrible. so unfair.


----------



## Shifter

I made the mistake yesterday of going shopping with hubby in Leeds city centre. Never doing that the Saturday before xmas while this far pregnant again :dohh: It was exhausting! But I'm kind of glad I went as got to spend time with hubby and would have been home alone otherwise.

Really pleased with the Strictly result :happydance: I was rooting for Lisa, but am happy Tom won, his show dance was brilliant!

I'm not doing a full roast today but am doing a practice run of the yorkshire puds. I am cooking for 5 on Thursday and have only ever made yorkies for two before, so I need to check my recipe to see how far the batter goes!! That's my excuse anyway ;-)


----------



## mummymadness

Good luck with the yorkie making Holly .
I like you Voted for Lisa i loved there show dance even thow they came in 3rd place .
I was happy who ever won really they were all good :) .

Sorry to hear no bodys sleeping well , I slept for hours last night on the sofa OH had to wake me to go to bed lol .

Iam not even looking at my stretch marks lol , Needless to say 3 babies in 4 years has taken its toll and iam allways a nice size 10 usually .
Iam very proud some days when i look thow i call them my badge of honour rofl .

No Sunday roast here today , Im saving all my roast eating for Thursday whooo .
Kids had spaghetti on Toast and i had Mint sauce and boiled potatoes mmmmmm Mint sauce a massive addiction .xxxxx.


----------



## claire-lou

you've all got me desperate for yorkshire puddings and roast beef now but I don't finish work till 8 tonight and the hospital canteen isn't up to much. Yummie roast potatoes as well I'll still be dreaming of it them when I get into bed tonight


----------



## mummymadness

Rofl dreaming of roast Spuds lol . xx .


----------



## Deb_baby

i want yorkie pudding n gravy now but just had some pancakes :D


----------



## KatienSam

hmmmmm yorkshire puddings! i love beef in yorkshire pud with tons of gravy!!!

and roast potatos! hmmmm

xx


----------



## Shifter

Yorkies are in the oven. Got a new tray last week as old one only had 6 cups and want to do at least two each, new tray does 12. But new tray has much more shallow cups so my batter has gone a very long way indeed! Means the puds will be smaller though :-(

We'll see how they turn out. Hubby is very much looking forward to me dishing up shortly and piling half a dozen of the buggers on his plate!

I'm actually sleeping better atm. The last two nights I've had much more sleep. I really think the sofa has made a difference. I'm not building up back ache throughout the day so any discomfort in the night isn't magnified by that :happydance: remains to be seen how long it will last though!

Has been lovely weekend, with hubby and I sleeping until nearly 9am both days then staying in bed cuddling and chatting for AGES :cloud9:


----------



## Amanda

Can I join in? I'm a March mummy and just hopped over from 2nd tri today.:happydance:

I make my yorkshires in a muffin tin - that way, they are MASSIVE!!!!! They're always on the top shelf and sometimes touch the top of the oven!! :rofl:

I'm not doing a roast today either. We're having sausages, onion gravy, horseradish mash and veg. It'll be served in those giant yorkies that fill the plate. Yum yum!


----------



## KatienSam

Welcome Amanda! EDD 22nd March.... :shock: thats 8 of you now! Seriously now, what happened? was there actually a party, im not joking anymore lol!

xx


----------



## Deb_baby

i'm having nice chicken pie when oh finishes work, he makes the best mash tatties tooand got my veg - mmm i'm starting early with the brussel sprouts :D

ooh what horrible weather outside been raining for 3days straight now its quite depressing :(


----------



## Deb_baby

definately must of been a party ;) haha

glad i wasnt at it my oh already questioning me as it is haha..midwife said my dates and it didnt match up cos oh was on holiday so he been thinking i been doing something with the work colleagues haha rolf!!


----------



## katieandbump

I'm scoffing pick'n'mix as it was 20% off in woolies can't wait til next saturday the last day its open to see if they rly bump the pick n mix down wooo hoooo i'll b getting cups and cups lol. I got an adorable little pink polka dot swimming cosie for lilly bub today for £1.20 aged 9-12 months :D so chuffed, i'll be having her splashing about in no time. Can't wait to get her in the heated baby pool they have at one of our pools. Going to start straight away with her when she's a month old fingers crossed. xxx


----------



## claire-lou

Deb_baby said:


> definately must of been a party ;) haha
> 
> glad i wasnt at it my oh already questioning me as it is haha..midwife said my dates and it didnt match up cos oh was on holiday so he been thinking i been doing something with the work colleagues haha rolf!!


I could have killed DH last weekend went to see friends haven't seen for ages and he comes out with 'well he can't be mine. I was on nights' 


My mum makes the best yorkshire puddings and swears by the muffin tin :happydance:


----------



## Deb_baby

my oh brother is a chef dont know what he uses but the yorkie puds come out huge and really thick x


----------



## passengerrach

o no ur all talking about food im soooo hungry lol but have nothing to eat 

i cant believe its nearly xmas its crept up so quick im now officially on maternity leave yay!!! im never ever going back there again so glad to be gone. and i have my 4d scan on tues im so excited about seeing my little man in detail (and checking he is really a little man lol) ooooo i cant wait lol

how r u all doing today?


----------



## Logiebear

I buy Aunt Bessies when Im doing yorkys as I have enough to cope with with 3 kids a big bump and the rest of a sunday lunch!! lol


----------



## Deb_baby

i dont like aunt bessies, they just dont do it for me lol.

x


----------



## mummymadness

Arghhh Food talk still , Iam starvinggggg .
I have had a productive day , Washed and cleaned all of the car for xmas week (No doubt i will be the sober one offering lifts lol) .

Welcome accross to the new Mummies wow sooo many due that date its madness lol .

Make sure you text me Rach hun , And let me know how the scan goes . It really is amazing in 4D hun you will love it :) .

OH juokingly said when i first concieved its not my baby !! , The cheeky sod . Allthow at one point i told the woman scanning me Iam not pregnant you are wrong lol lol lol .
I guess using protection just made us both disbelieve for so long . xx .


----------



## claire-lou

I guess using protection just made us both disbelieve for so long . xx .[/QUOTE]

Know exactly what you mean. I religiously took the pill and could not believe it even when 3 positive tests were lined upon the side of the bath. :rofl: But what a fantastic suprise.

https://tickers.baby-gaga.com/p/dev066pbs__.png


----------



## Shifter

Deb_baby said:


> definately must of been a party ;) haha
> 
> glad i wasnt at it my oh already questioning me as it is haha..midwife said my dates and it didnt match up cos oh was on holiday so he been thinking i been doing something with the work colleagues haha rolf!!

Ooh. How far out from your dates was the MW? How long was your OH away for? You know the little :spermy: can live up to 4 days in there right?! :rofl:

Well, I'm not surprised but still disappointed that Alexandra beat Jeff Buckley to number 1. Every time I hear her version it makes me cringe even more. Interestingly she told Fearne and Reggie that she had heard both the original by Leonard Cohen and the JB cover before, but I wonder if it's that she has never understood the song or that she did understand it but was told how to sing it for X Factor. 

Nothing against her btw, I think she has a great voice, I just can't stand the over-produced, misinterpreted, gospel version of a moving song about loss of faith that Simon Cowell made her do, that is so totally inappropriate for this time of year :hissy:

Ok, sorry, rant over :blush:


----------



## beancounter

i haven't heard it shifter, I'm hiding till they make it go away. Lol. 

no roasts for me, nice veggie curry tho'. I'm always the weirdo :D


----------



## Shifter

beancounter said:


> i haven't heard it shifter, I'm hiding till they make it go away. Lol.

LOL! Smart girl. I wish I'd been able to, but I found I couldn't avoid X Factor this year like I usually do and when I heard what was going to be the single morbid fascination kept me watching :dohh: 

I think it just stings so much because of growing up a huge Leonard Cohen fan and going to see him a few weeks ago, hearing him sing it and it moving me to tears. I'm still raw from that wonderful experience. At least I have the reassurance that he is going to be making lots of money out of the sales of both versions :rofl: plus his own version being in the top 40 now too!


----------



## KatienSam

i just had a big fat chinese takeaway! hmmmmm!!

now its salads until christmas day so i can get really full up!!! woooo! love christmas dinner!

im starting to feel really festive now, after popping to my mums and seeing all the presents under the tree!! there will be lots more next year when baby is here!

xx


----------



## Shifter

KatienSam said:


> i just had a big fat chinese takeaway! hmmmmm!!
> 
> now its salads until christmas day so i can get really full up!!! woooo! love christmas dinner!
> 
> im starting to feel really festive now, after popping to my mums and seeing all the presents under the tree!! there will be lots more next year when baby is here!
> 
> xx

Our tree is starting to look more settled into its surroundings now that it has presents under it. I keep getting flashes of excitement for next year too! A little one to shop for! Of course it'll be a few years before they really enjoy the holiday though. Until then it's more pleasure for us.


----------



## lolly101

katieandbump said:


> I'm scoffing pick'n'mix as it was 20% off in woolies can't wait til next saturday the last day its open to see if they rly bump the pick n mix down wooo hoooo i'll b getting cups and cups lol. I got an adorable little pink polka dot swimming cosie for lilly bub today for £1.20 aged 9-12 months :D so chuffed, i'll be having her splashing about in no time. Can't wait to get her in the heated baby pool they have at one of our pools. Going to start straight away with her when she's a month old fingers crossed. xxx


what a bargain hun, I might have to have a look in our Woolies tomorrow!!! I think we had to wait unitl Dan had had his 1st set of injections before we could take him swimming...I don't know if that has changed now or not...

We have had a roast today...it's not Sunday if we don't have one!!!:rofl: As we are going to MILs for xmas at least I don't have to cook it on Thurs!!! Do you guys have another one on New Years Day too??? We always do, crackers and all!!!!

I have my Mum here for 2 nights now, she is looking after Dan while I am at work tomorrow... Next time she stays it will be when Bubba is here!!:baby:


----------



## KatienSam

I think New Years Day we have takeaway, but me and OH will discuss things this year so we are ready to start tradition for our own little family ready for next year! this is my last year at my mums for dinner and OH at his parents.

I am going to have literally a mouthful of red wine to toast with christmas day then its back to good old soft drinks until baby arrives!

everyone seems to think my pregnancy has gone really quickly and that 10 weeks isnt that long to go, but i feel the total opposite, i know i only have a quarter left to go but it still seems so far away, im so impatient lol i cant wait to be holding baby!

xx


----------



## Amanda

I feel soooo fat after my sausages and yorkies. But they were lovely!:happydance:

I don't feel very festive yet, even with all the Xmas films I've watched today. I think it's because for years now I've had the presents under the tree as soon as it's up, but this year, Santa's bringing them so it looks a bit bare. Only 3 more days till they're there though!:happydance:

Oh, and as for the party and EDD's......... did you know that my OH and Wobbles OH are both called Stu?????? Coincidence??? I'll let you decide!!! :rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## Deb_baby

my oh called stu too haha!

has anyone just watched the sunday night xmas project? x


----------



## mummymadness

Glad every ones roast/takeaway was nice :) .
And nice to see the festive spirit here in the March thread .

Iam sooooooooooo Piss*d tonight , Iam thinking of leaving home to teach OH a bloody lesson .
I spent hours Painting my stupid bloody doors (I got the ouderless stuff) took 2 coats each .
Oh says "Ohhh just nipping out" , Just rang there on the bloody motor way !!! went to see Shayne OH best friend , Bearing in mind Shayne lives over an hour away ! .
I had to bath the kids on my own paint on my own now iam livid ohhhhhhhhhhhhh you wait till he arrives home , The sofa better not be bloody comfy for him .
Arghhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh whyyyy .


----------



## Shifter

Oh no MM! What a silly man. He should know better than to mess with a pregnant woman! :hugs:

Let him stew when he gets home but make sure you talk it over with him tomorrow. Tell him why it upset you and what you would prefer him to do in future. I'm sure he just didn't realise it would upset you and he'll be gutted he upset you so much :hugs:

I can't sleep :cry:


----------



## Logiebear

I hope he found the couch comfy MM. I would have been the same grrrr MEN!!

I am glad everyone is feeling a little Christmassy! I know I am.

going to the Trafford Centre this morning as my oh hasn;t bought my pressie yet lol. Then we are taking the boys to see Santa and get some lunch over in the Barton Square bit where it is quiet! Should be lovely. Then home for just after lunch to put my feet up!

Looking forward to my Turkey and ALL the trimmings on Thursday xxx


----------



## beancounter

men are just plain odd. Just had this conversation:
'can you stick another couple of crumpets in the toaster?'
him: 'yes'
stands there
'well- can you??'
him: 'yes'. Stands there like a lemon.
'look, I don't want to know if it's theoretically possible. I want you to do it. NOW'

so he puts the crumpets in, farts, and runs off calling me a weirdo. 
Lovely.


----------



## katieandbump

beancounter said:


> men are just plain odd. Just had this conversation:
> 'can you stick another couple of crumpets in the toaster?'
> him: 'yes'
> stands there
> 'well- can you??'
> him: 'yes'. Stands there like a lemon.
> 'look, I don't want to know if it's theoretically possible. I want you to do it. NOW'
> 
> so he puts the crumpets in, farts, and runs off calling me a weirdo.
> Lovely.

hahaha :rofl: Random!!!


----------



## KatienSam

:rofl:

my OH has been up early this morning, done the dishwasher, sorted the cat litter out, taken the bins out, cleaned the kitchen floor, made my breakfast and got me a yummy sandwich for lunch - so i cant really moan can i?! he wants something... he has to :rofl:

i think im getting a bloomin cold! my throat hurts! what are we allowed when preggers? throat sweets?

baby is going crazy today sticking its big beyonce bum out and making my bump lop-sided! then it gives me braxton hicks and boy is that getting uncomfy now baby is so big and squashed in there!

30 weeks for me now, jee-wizz - 7 weeks til baby is full term!

is it me or were there lots of babies born last night?!

xxx


----------



## katieandbump

That's crazy it's flying by now, when will you ticker move up another box katie? 
That's so sweet of your OH looking after you well my OH is getting really soppy lately with the time slipping away so quick. I'm still feeling knackered from going swimming yesterday did another hour though so pretty chuffed with that. I really want a huskie dog to take for walks they're so cute but no chance will we be getting a dog so close to lilly coming. lol One big bundle of responsibility is quite enough for me. I can't keep up with the births in here they seem to be popping left right and centre which makes it seem even more closer. dun dun duuurrr! :) xxx


----------



## Shifter

Bean - LOL! Silly man.

Katiensam - you lucky duck. My hubby sometimes surprises me with moments like that, but not quite so productive and certainly not often!

I can't keep up with all the births! It'll be even more crazy in March when we all go one after another :rofl: I'm just imagining the "due June" crowd having this exact conversation in March!


----------



## Deb_baby

beancounter what you wrote made me laugh so much!

my oh has told me to do the housework since i'm off on maternity and he's working - so katieandsam your very lucky!!


----------



## Shifter

Deb_baby said:


> beancounter what you wrote made me laugh so much!
> 
> my oh has told me to do the housework since i'm off on maternity and he's working - so katieandsam your very lucky!!

Scandalous! Doesn't he realise you're doing a very important and tiring job that isn't going to get any easy after pregnancy?!!


----------



## Amanda

beancounter said:


> men are just plain odd. Just had this conversation:
> 'can you stick another couple of crumpets in the toaster?'
> him: 'yes'
> stands there
> 'well- can you??'
> him: 'yes'. Stands there like a lemon.
> 'look, I don't want to know if it's theoretically possible. I want you to do it. NOW'
> 
> so he puts the crumpets in, farts, and runs off calling me a weirdo.
> Lovely.

:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl: That would be just my DH!! :rofl:

We've just braved Tesco's. Horrid, horrid, horrid! It wasn't too bad when we got there, but about halfway round, it started getting really busy, and I was in pain. So we ended up doing the majority, then coming home. They were queueing right out the carpark by the time we left. So pleased we went early.

I can't fit anything else in the fridge!:dohh:

If there's anything missing, tough titty.


----------



## Shifter

Oh Amanda! We hit Sainsbury's last Thursday to try and avoid the worst of it. Couldn't get a turkey though, the fresh ones weren't in store yet and they had run out of frozen free range ones. So my mum braved Morrisons yesterday to pick up a fresh one for us! Trouble is we need bread and few other basic meal things to see us through the xmas period now :dohh: really ought to have thought ahead and stocked up at the same time as getting the xmas day food. Never mind. I'm hoping the little Sainsbury's local or the co-op up the road will be alright!


----------



## Amanda

Shifter said:


> Trouble is we need bread and few other basic meal things to see us through the xmas period now

That was really what we needed as well. Milk, bread, risotto rice, veg, that sort of thing. Staples really to see us through until (and after) the big day. I just got so sore walking round on my crutches that we gave up. £95 and still nothing for dinner tonight!!! :dohh:


----------



## katieandbump

Luckily me and OH are going to my parents tomorrow night so spending christmas there no need to rush out and get food woooo hooo! lol. Not to rub it in, can't wait til xmas next year tho with just me, russ and lilly.


----------



## KatienSam

katieandbump said:


> That's crazy it's flying by now, when will you ticker move up another box katie?
> That's so sweet of your OH looking after you well my OH is getting really soppy lately with the time slipping away so quick. I'm still feeling knackered from going swimming yesterday did another hour though so pretty chuffed with that. I really want a huskie dog to take for walks they're so cute but no chance will we be getting a dog so close to lilly coming. lol One big bundle of responsibility is quite enough for me. I can't keep up with the births in here they seem to be popping left right and centre which makes it seem even more closer. dun dun duuurrr! :) xxx

i think it moved up when i hit 31 weeks and a few days... 8 months :shock:

well done on keeping the swimming up! xx


----------



## claire-lou

Shifter said:


> Bean - LOL! Silly man.
> 
> Katiensam - you lucky duck. My hubby sometimes surprises me with moments like that, but not quite so productive and certainly not often!
> 
> I can't keep up with all the births! It'll be even more crazy in March when we all go one after another :rofl: I'm just imagining the "due June" crowd having this exact conversation in March!

I was just thinking that there is quite an army of us now.

I'm glad that it isn't just my hubby. He was laid on the sofa groaning this morning cos he has 'man flu' while I dragged the hoover round. I ended up coming to work early so I didn't end up on a murder charge.

I'm pleased to hear that people are beginning to get in the festive mood mine still hasn't arrived. But finished work today for 3 days so hoping that I will awake with it in the morning. :happydance:


----------



## sue08

I finally made it over here to 3rd trimester, hows everybody doing today?


----------



## Logiebear

I went to the Trafford Centre this morning and I can tell you that maerialistic side of Christmas has not been squashed by the credit crunch!! The place was heaving and the traffic was terrible at 10am! We did some shopping and then had lunch and came home!

It was very pleasant actually, suprisingly. I am knackered now and waiting for my FIL to come and pick up his pressie then oh and me are having a take away. My daughter has been sent to bed early for being lippy and the boys are in bed soon too! Bring on the relaxation xxx


----------



## Deb_baby

YAY!! finally finished painting baby nursery, just got to put up some wall murals tomorrow and thats it all finished :D

very annoyed too, was OH only day off today( the first time in over a month) and he had to go into work!! he works in a bar/ restaurant and the girl that was on ( who's been working there for 5 months and is fully trained) burst out crying and phoned him because she needed help because it was busy so he went to work only to find it was table for 3 ladies and 2 men at the bar wanting drinks so he went a bit mad because he rushed to get home from us doing shopping only to find that so when he went mad she burst out crying again and quit!!! so he's been on since before 12 now and is still working, and i didnt even manage to get my shopping so stuck with no food now  aargh

think that may be my rant over now...pheuf....


----------



## lolly101

Ooh you guys have got me worried now, I have to go to Tesco tomorrow to get fruit and odd bits... As long as I get a parking space I think I'll be ok..I might go after brekkie on my own then while my Mum is still here!!!

Deb I watched Sunday night xmas project!!! I only have to look at Alan Carr and I start laughing!!!:rofl:

My hubby is pretty good at doing stuff...if i ask him tho!! :dohh:

Sue08 welcome to third tri!!!:hugs:


----------



## Deb_baby

cant wait for alan carrs ding dong just saw an ad of it with him and joe pasquali where he says they shouldnt be standing together and talking for long periods of time x

On other words OH finally got home at quarter to ten and bought me an alcohol free becks which he thought was funny, had i little drink out of it and baby started kicking like crazy dont think he/she likes it haha x


----------



## mummymadness

Hiiiiii Girls .
So glad every one is gettinga ll xmasy and getting there shopping done :) .
And allso glad most Ohs are just liek mine .
The silly sod when he got in he wondered why i was mad !!!! , I just shunned him and went to bed lol .
Needless to say i awoke this morning to be taken out to town , Nice meal :) .
Then he had my Mum babysit and we went to play Big stakes poker in a local pub , Wow it was sooo much fun .
Out of 23 players i came 7th :) .
Winnings were £280 ! i didnt win but was great fun .
Hope every ones well , And i wanted to send a special merry xmas and new year to You lovely March Ladies , As tommorrow i go to mums for xmas and wont be around .

p.s Jade hows the house jobs going , My promise for xmas finish seem to have faded lol . xx .


----------



## jojo1974

hi ladies thought id join you over ere a few days early i know but hey never mind:happydance: so everyone ready for xmas ? im going to brave tescos today for my shopping not really looking forward to it xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## annie1

hey just to let you know i am having a pink bump !


----------



## Logiebear

Welcome to team pink annie xxx

Jojo I just posted on your thread but I sneaked over a week ago and started posting in here. Feel like I have outgrown 2nd tri like the first really!! I didn't bother announcing it though lol. I will 27 weeks on Christmas day!

I have a scan tomorrow morning to check on our little lady and see how she is doing weight wise, hopefully she will be doing well. Sure she will be big but hopefully not too big!

I am doing my santa run and dropping off gifts to friends houses and then putting my feet up until Boxing Day lol


----------



## beancounter

just got my blood results back. I deffo have anti D already present. I have to go back for more testing and have tests and maybe scans every two weeks. Because it's so rare I can't even find anyone to explain what's going on either they are just like 'yeah, I don't know either' and my doctor is away. I'm really pissed off.


----------



## moggy

Hi, can you add me, I'm sneaking in third tri a few days early, will be 27 weeks on Saturday and am due a yellow bump on the 28th march!! Two days after my 34th birthday x


----------



## Logiebear

Hey Beancounter, don't want to worry or panick you but I found this on the NHS website and thought it might be useful to you. I hope it helps and answers some of your questions :hug:

https://cks.library.nhs.uk/patient_information_leaflet/rhesus_disease


----------



## Shifter

beancounter said:


> just got my blood results back. I deffo have anti D already present. I have to go back for more testing and have tests and maybe scans every two weeks. Because it's so rare I can't even find anyone to explain what's going on either they are just like 'yeah, I don't know either' and my doctor is away. I'm really pissed off.

:hug: sorry to hear that hun. Maybe try looking at it as a good thing - no need for the injections?! And hey, if you're a medical mystery you might end up in a journal article :rofl:

:hug::hug::hug:


----------



## aurora32

Welcome over to 3rd tri Jojo, Moggy and Annie, gz on your team pink bump Annie.


:hug:


----------



## Shifter

I just saw a couple of trailers for Harry Potter and the Half Blood Prince!

OMG! I'm well excited now, it looks suitably dark, funny and action packed all at once. I can't wait until July! :wohoo:


----------



## KatienSam

Just a quick post, i will update the dates etc when i can, iv got a bad chest infection and flu so im tucked up on the sofa for a few days! feel awful :(

take care girlies and i will try and pop back on tomorrow!

xxx


----------



## lolly101

just a quick hello tonight. will be back on tomorrow befoe we go to MILS. Hope you feeling better soon Katie...Bean hope you ok too:hugs:

Love to you all!! 

Welcome to team pink annie!!!

:hug::hug::hug::hug:


----------



## Deb_baby

Hope you girls feel better soon x


----------



## tiggertea

get well soon katie :hugs:

haven't had the chance to catch up on all the posts, but WELCOME to all the newbies, and hellooooo to all the oldies! lol

my day has been sooooo hectic - i'm lying in bed with my feet up as I type coz my feet have swollen so much i can hardly put them to the ground :( my own stupid fault though - i hit the shops today to get the christmas shop.... and had to do both asda AND tesco. grrrrrrrr, to top it all off, hubby decided a little walk round town would put us in the festive spirit (we do that every year) and i came home and tidied like a mad woman.... on my feet since 9am til just after 8pm....... so, like i said - my own stupid fault! :rofl:


----------



## mummymadness

Hope every ones well (Hope your feeling better Katie hun) .

Just a quick message as iv nicked my Mums pc lol .

Were all geared up for xmas , Layla is 3 1/2 and actually understands this year she is soooooo excited its lovely to see :) .

Baby boy has given me some cause for concern today , I have been having quiet a few pains :( , I have a feeling they are just BH as they are not regular or in any pattern just every few hours i have a dull horrid pain , Ill keep an eye of it over xmas .
Ohhh and he has had hiccups genrally more than i have ever seen a bump have hiccups lol i have a feeling he is a greedy monster drinking all his fluid lol .

Have a great one girls . xxxxxxxxxx .


----------



## Shifter

Hope you're feeling better Katie :hugs:

MM - I think I've been getting BH too, only at night and only one or two at a time. Hope that's all it is for both of us.


----------



## FierceAngel

we're not quite due over here yet but been hovering lol see you in a couple of days !!!

xx


----------



## lolly101

Welcome over Fierce Angel!!

MM I have been getting BH, I have really felt them the last few days!! I get that dull ache too.....hope you are both ok hun x
Petunia(babies nickname thanks to MIL!!!) gets hiccups a lot too!!! With Dan I could rub his back cos I knew his position when I was pg with him!! Petunia is all over the place so I have to put up with it!!!:rofl:

HAPPY CHRIMBO to you all!!! have a lovely lovely one and I'll be back in a few days!!!!:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: to all my prego buddies!!!


----------



## Shifter

How can you tell if bubs has hiccups? :blush:


----------



## Logiebear

Shifter said:


> How can you tell if bubs has hiccups? :blush:

You get a rhythmic and repetative jump/kick in your bump and it goes for a little while, usually a min or so. My baby hasn't had them yet! My last 2 had them loads though and they were both born with reflux too!!

I had a scan this morning to check on baby growth and have posted in third tri xxx


----------



## KatienSam

Thank you all for your well wishes! :hugs:

Happy Christmas for tomorrow ladies! iv been resting it up in bed, on a regular steam over the sink, paracetamol etc, just doing everything possible to make me feel better for christmas dinner lol

baby has been kicking about a bit too just to let mummy know its ok in there :cloud9:

speak to you in a few days ladies, have a great christmas!

xx


----------



## aurora32

Hope you feel better soon Katie, welcome over fierceangel an hope your swellings go down too debz.

Have a great day tomorrow ladies, best wishes to you and yours.....:)



:hug:


----------



## wanababy

Hi girls - not sure whether to post in here or the original March thread :blush:


Anyhoo, I hope you all had a great Christmas and enjoyed yourselves

:hugs:

Liz
xx


----------



## katycam

hey all havent been around in a while but now im in 3rd trimester :)


----------



## DonnaBallona

welcome to third tri Katycam-great feeling isnt it!!! :happydance:


----------



## KatienSam

welcome over everyone, i think i have updated everyone, just have a check and let me know if i havent!

i realised that march 22nd (the day when we have loads of babies due) is mothers day in the UK! how cute is that!

im feeling a little better, thank you all for your well wishes! my OH has now caught it though so he is not a happy chappie!

we nearly have all the march mummys over here now! its getting closer to our big days! i cant wait to see who has been in my belly kicking me for all this time! :cloud9:

xx


----------



## jms895

Hi everyone and hope you had a great xmas? Broadband on again now!

Was up at 4.30am again !!! Cant sleep :cry:


----------



## jms895

Yeah moved up a box! :dance: and 88 days to go gulp.....

Py scan piccies are here ( https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-third-trimester/84282-my-4d-scan-piccies.html ) if anyone wants a look xx


----------



## CountingDown

:howdy: I am finally in 3rd tri!!!

Hi Ladies hope everyone had a lovely xmas xxx


----------



## leigh4951

hello, im due march 7th!! am new on here so thought i would post something to see if it works :)


----------



## leigh4951

hey, mind if i go on the due in march list? march 7th and its a boy...


----------



## tiggertea

hi all! hope everyone had a great xmas and santa was good to ya!
welcome to the newbies! :hugs:


----------



## LittleBee

Hey! I'm not in 3rd tri yet...I'm due on March 31st!


----------



## tiggertea

you're up to box 7 in the ticker bee - that's good enough for us :D hehe


----------



## KatienSam

ditto! box number 7 = 3rd tri! wooo! xx


----------



## Logiebear

I am happy now I can officially be in 3rd Tri. Turned 27 weeks on Christmas Day lol.

Been so busy with the kids and feeling fed up and ill of this cough! It has been hell for me. Last night I didn't get to sleep until 7.15am!! I coughed until 3.30am when my delightful boys decided to wake each other up shouting and then they tag teamed to stay awake until 7.15am when my hubby got up and took them down stairs and I went back to sleep, as best I could for an hour. Got pissed off of coughing and got up anyway!!! Grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## tasha41

Any one else become a huge klutz? :blush:

I walked into the same living room coffee table 3 times within 20 minutes last night at my boyfriend's uncle's place... arghh so embarrassing haha and it hurt every time!


----------



## KatienSam

i keep forgetting why im walking into a room/ why im going upstairs, by the time im back to where i originally was i remember, its a bit annoying actually lol

xx


----------



## Logiebear

When you start getting things mixed up is annoying. I put my cup in the washing machine and the tea towel in the cupboard!! It only gets worse too ladies :rofl:


----------



## MummyCat

Hiya all... welcome to those recently joined!! I just realised that the Mums due on the 31st should be with us now.... so that's all the March Mummys in the third trimester! Hurrah!!

Hope you all had a great Christmas... I've been suffering with a cold, which has been a bit annoying, but I think the fact that I've been off work all week has made it all much better!! :) 

Has anyone had an Anti D injection yet? Did it hurt?? I'm a big baby when it comes to needles... so not looking forward to my midwife appt next week! 

xxxx


----------



## jojo1974

hi ladies hope you all ad a nice xmas ? i hope time goes quick for us all now :happydance:


----------



## PixieKitty

Not long now girls... Decembers almost over!
Anyone else having nasty achey pains? 
x


----------



## Logiebear

From head to toe every day lol but mine is still flu related. I have been ill with this now for nearly a month and it is just awful!! Can't shake it off or stop bloody coughing!!


----------



## aurora32

Welcome to all you new ladies over to 3rd Tri!!

Hope you all had a nice Christmas and that santa was good to you all. hope all of you that are under th weather feel better soon.


:hug:


----------



## KatienSam

MummyCat said:


> Has anyone had an Anti D injection yet? Did it hurt?? I'm a big baby when it comes to needles... so not looking forward to my midwife appt next week!

I had my anti d jab a couple weeks ago, it wasnt as bad as i was expecting, it did sting but was OK. I had to wait for 20 mins after to make sure i didnt have a bad reaction to it though.


----------



## claire-lou

Morning ladies hope you have all had a fantastic christmas. Can't believe that its all over already but at least we are a couple of days closer to D day.

I think my morning sickness or certainly the nausea has returned. Everybody around me has been over indulging in rich food and too much booze and they all get up in the morning without as much as a hair out of place while I'm laid on the bathroom floor. There's no justice in the world. Sorry I'll stop ranting now I promise.

Went shopping yesterday and ordered my pram then spent 4 hours trailing round after DH looking for a new TV in the sale. We promised ourselves a flatscreen before bump arrives. By the time I got home my legs ached so much you'd have thought that I'd been in the gym all day. 

Enough of my moaning (I'm just that way out cos I had to get up early) how is everyone else feeling?

https://tickers.baby-gaga.com/p/dev066pbs__.png


----------



## kaylynn040485

Hey everyone, cant believe im finally over here!:happydance::happydance:

I know im a couple of days early but couldnt wait any longer so hiiiiii everyone!:hi:

Im sooooo excited to be in the last stretch!:yipee::yipee:

Kx


----------



## katycam

hey everyone, its really cold today, trying to stay snuggled up but i need to go to tesco!
brought our pram yesterday, so we are getting really excited about baby bean arriving. i cant believe how quickly this pregnancy has gone already!
im not sleeping well either so the days seem to be dragging. doesnt help that i have to share a single bed with oh. dont know how we are going to fit in our box room when bean appears too. i wish we had money!


----------



## CapitalChick

I'm finding that the baby seems to be getting bigger every single day. I can't believe how I can feel its head and bum so clearly in my tummy now!
I'm definitely getting more and more uncomfortable with each passing day. Sleeping is not a picnic.
But I'm SO SO excited to hit 30 weeks. Feels like SUCH a milestone. My next major milestone will be 31 weeks, when I can say that the number of weeks until I'm due is SINGLE DIGITS. I think that, for me, I have to have these 'goals' and milestones to look forward to, or else the pregnancy will drag on forever and ever!


----------



## Logiebear

My section date is only 10 weeks tomorrow and I am pooing myself now but can't wait to meet my little girl!


----------



## Shifter

Welcome to B&B Leigh!

Logie :hugs: hope you feel better soon.

I've had a lovely xmas but am feeling run down now. Clare - sounds like my day yesterday too. We went to try get a new TV in the sales but the one we want is sold out everywhere. We ended up ordering it from Comet, so we'll have it in 2 weeks and for the sale price too, so it's not so bad. I was exhausted after trailing around all morning and had to go be sociable with family in the afternoon, which was really hard.

I've been having some strange sensations today and I think I may be leaking a bit :blush: will monitor it and call hospital if it doesn't stop. Probably just thin CM. Baby been kicking plenty so not too worried atm.


----------



## MummyCat

KatienSam said:


> MummyCat said:
> 
> 
> Has anyone had an Anti D injection yet? Did it hurt?? I'm a big baby when it comes to needles... so not looking forward to my midwife appt next week!
> 
> I had my anti d jab a couple weeks ago, it wasnt as bad as i was expecting, it did sting but was OK. I had to wait for 20 mins after to make sure i didnt have a bad reaction to it though.Click to expand...

Thanks hun... My Mum's visiting from South Africa so I'm dragging her with me for moral support!! :blush: I'm such a big baby hahaha!


----------



## claire-lou

.[/QUOTE]

Thanks hun... My Mum's visiting from South Africa so I'm dragging her with me for moral support!! :blush: I'm such a big baby hahaha![/QUOTE]

You do right if the MW as much as suggests taking some blood off me and my hubbie isn't with me I've got to go get my mum


----------



## KatienSam

MummyCat said:


> KatienSam said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MummyCat said:
> 
> 
> Has anyone had an Anti D injection yet? Did it hurt?? I'm a big baby when it comes to needles... so not looking forward to my midwife appt next week!
> 
> I had my anti d jab a couple weeks ago, it wasnt as bad as i was expecting, it did sting but was OK. I had to wait for 20 mins after to make sure i didnt have a bad reaction to it though.Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks hun... My Mum's visiting from South Africa so I'm dragging her with me for moral support!! :blush: I'm such a big baby hahaha!Click to expand...

i had to take my OH :rofl: they took my blood first then jabbed me, i couldnt have gone on my own :blush: lol xx


----------



## MummyCat

hehehe Thanks Claire-Lou and Katie... glad there are a few out there like me! The silly thing is... that I don't like needles and yet I think I'll be okay giving birth? Am I mad???? Have told hubby that should i need an epidural....at least I cant see them puting it in! *sigh*


----------



## claire-lou

MummyCat said:


> hehehe Thanks Claire-Lou and Katie... glad there are a few out there like me! The silly thing is... that I don't like needles and yet I think I'll be okay giving birth? Am I mad???? Have told hubby that should i need an epidural....at least I cant see them puting it in! *sigh*

The awful thing is I'm a nurse and have no problem what so ever sticking them in other people. :dohh:


----------



## Logiebear

claire-lou said:


> The awful thing is I'm a nurse and have no problem what so ever sticking them in other people. :dohh:


That is funny hun :rofl:


----------



## KatienSam

ha ha ha i dont hate needles, i just had injections because you feel it going in, sometimes taking blood hurts but only for a second then its over!

im concerned about getting stretchmarks now, i thought i found some on my hips the other night and i got upset (shallow i know lol) i dont think they are now and are tiny scratches where i was playing strictly come dancing with my dog :rofl: but i am now thinking its the time they will start appearing, and i dont know what i can do to keep the weight to a minimum. i've ordered a cross trainer but i dont want to use that too much whilst pregnant and use it after i have had baby.

argh! im so uncomfy now, the baby can kick my ribs, and although it doesnt seem like i have long to go (9 weeks now wooo) the finish line still seems soooo far away, i want to get my body back into shape and i want to meet my baby!

i cant keep the house in tip top condition how i like it because i struggle to bend over and clean things low down, i cant stretch to get the high bits and im getting seriously frustrated!

they should strap a baby bump onto school children and given them a house to clean for a couple of weeks, best contraceptive ever! lol

sorry for the rant lol

xx


----------



## Logiebear

I don't do housework as a general rule. My daughter and husband do most of it. I am a full time mum not house slave lol. I do what I can and do all the cooking and food prep etc but most other stuff is done my them. I'd rather be with my babies than worrying about how my house looks, I think it's far more important, to them and me! 
I find everything exhausting atm though, even go up stairs to the loo, wish I had a down stairs one now lol. 

It's my birthday on Friday and I think I will feel every bit as old as my 33 yr lol!!


----------



## claire-lou

I also complained about having to bend over to clean up and so HE bought me a feather duster with my christmas pressies. I think it was meant as a joke but he nearly had to have it surgically removed. 

Once a week I usually gut the house from top to bottom but am just so tired, I've started doing a job a day that way it spreads it out as my days off are too precious


----------



## jms895

I am struggling now with bending, shaving legs etc (GRUNTING!) and try to keep tidy but its hard! Still 8 weeks left at work arrggghhh. Just wrote a list of stuff I need for baby and me and its still loads plus nursery to decorate and kit out yet! I am nervous and stressing. Anyone else? Now theres not so long left......
Hope you are ok everyone? xx


----------



## claire-lou

jms895 said:


> I am struggling now with bending, shaving legs etc (GRUNTING!) and try to keep tidy but its hard! Still 8 weeks left at work arrggghhh. Just wrote a list of stuff I need for baby and me and its still loads plus nursery to decorate and kit out yet! I am nervous and stressing. Anyone else? Now theres not so long left......
> Hope you are ok everyone? xx

I've just spent a fortune on mothercare online. Think I'm single handedly attempting to boost the british economy :rofl:


----------



## beancounter

i've got a crib and a baby carrier and a monkey suit. What more could I possibly need?? We got all the bedding in the sales, that raffe one from mothercare and then a bedding bundle from babiesRus that didn't say it was reduced but was when we paid for it. Yay. 

i bought a top from mothercare but the fabric quality and cut is so naff I can't figure out why thier clothes are so expensive compared to H&M mama..

The monkey suit I paid full price for, but it's so worth it...

hope you all had lovely christmassesxx


----------



## lolly101

Phew!!! Now I got this horrid cold. I feel like I am out of breath all the time,...:cry:

My anti d didn't hurt too much. I was on my own as hubby had to go back to work...The blood test was worse...

I have to pace myself with the housework too... I used to do a big blitz one day a week now I do a bit each day, it's much easier that way!!!

We are getting our pram in the next few days... got most things now but still got to decorate the nursery... will start that after christmas decs down!!!

Have good eves everyone...going to bed now to "try" to sleep!

Has anyone got a good remedy for heartburn other than gaviscon? I have had it really bad the last 2 days and the gaviscon not really helped much... After I had Dan I had it real bad and the Dr told me to take a tablespoon of it at a time to help me... Is this ok in pregnancy does anyone know???:hugs:


----------



## beancounter

i personally think the tescos creme brulee in a pot is better n gaviscon, though thatmight be an excuse to eat one after every meal :blush: i don't know how much you can take at a time. It says on my stuff 10ml which is quite a lot. 

Anyone that gets to have the anti d injection is lucky :(


----------



## Logiebear

I have my anti D on 9th Jan!!

I just have a mouthful of Gaviscon at a time but it is the Advance one not the normal one. Have the bottle next to the bed and just grab a mouthful when I need it!


----------



## porkpie1981

I was using gavioson now an again and it helps acid in my stomach but i got that bu just b4 xmas and it made me bring it back up and has really put me of. It was disgusting :cry: it cane out in hard clear lumps like the way it cryslisies around the bottle id! yekkkkkkkkkkkk


----------



## Logiebear

That is lovely and graphic while I'm sitting eating my breakfast PP :rofl:


----------



## porkpie1981

Logiebear said:


> That is lovely and graphic while I'm sitting eating my breakfast PP :rofl:

:rofl: couldnt leave out the details


----------



## FierceAngel

hehe tht made me giggle!

pp why wouldnt sonographer tell u the sex at 25 week scan :(


----------



## tiggertea

:rofl: thanks for that pp! 

i too am struggling to bend and reach (amazing since I'm only 5ft - my entire day usually consists of reaching!!!!) but spent the past two days in bed feeling more than a little ill.... initially thought "too much food over the xmas period" but yesterday i wasn't so sure.... headaches are killer too :cry: i guess i'm just gonna have to live with them though!!!

aside from that? yep Jade - I'm panicking too.... I got the crib from hubby for xmas but still to pick the bedding. in-laws are getting the cot at some stage for the nursery and my parents have the travel system left over in shop. have a few bits and bobs gathered up but think i need to re-do my "still need" list coz I feel like there's still sooooooooooo much to get. Hubby even asked me last night if I had my hospital bag ready yet :rofl: I told him I had a bag and nothing to put in it.... he wasn't impressed! I keep telling myself "everything else is time enough in 2009".... then I realise - 3 days and it's 2009! aaaaaaaarrrrrrrrrrrrrggggggggggggghhhhhhhhhhhhhh so close!


----------



## KatienSam

i am going to update my 'need' list and start the shopping for the final few bits, i just dont have the energy for the january sales as i had planned lol

i have drawn up a schedule of cleaning i have to get done each day to make a full clean once a week but its still not enough i dont think, i have to have my house immaculate and if i get behind im seriously grumpy and feel stressed out 'a tidy home is a tidy mind' lol, i know i will be the same when baby comes (probably worse) i dont like dirt, everything has a place if it doesnt it goes in the bin lol

my aim for today is to get my front windows cleaned, hoover the house and finish the ironing, get a load of washign on, got to go shopping and get something for tea and then im spending the day in my dressing room having a huge clear out and ordering some gym equipment!

best get to it eh?!

hope your all well :hugs:

xx


----------



## jojo1974

LOL pp 2 much info ,i thought id pop in to see how everyones doing , im struggling bending and picking things up as well think i over did the cleaning yesterday as i couldnt settle in bed and was getting like period pains as any of you ad that ? so this week im just having a relaxing week , next week iv got my next scan to see if my cyst as grown or fingers crossed gone get to see bubba again so thats good and then the next day iv got midwife for my anti d which im not looking forward to xxxx


----------



## LittleBee

Hey March moms! Glad to meet all of you here in the 3d trimester!! 
So hungry the past few days..I got so much heartburn I can't sleep well !! My back doesn't ache anymore and did a few baby shopping with mommy. We're getting our pram January and hope to decorate nursery soon. Everything happens sooo fast!!
i wish a happy new year to everyone !!!
Hugs!


----------



## Shifter

Hello all. I don't have a problem with needles but generally prefer to look away for injections or taking blood. I took my mum to my GTT though! Needed the company for the two hour wait! (I haven't heard from the hospital so am happily accepting that as an all clear)

Yep, stretching is problematic for me too now. I just swept all our laminate floors and it really hurt my back, so got hubby to vacuum the carpets and mop the kitchen floor. Bless him.

I like a clean and tidy home but don't have a schedule or anything, I just do things as and when they need it and enlist hubby's help where needed!

We still have lots to get for the baby too. I try not to let it worry me, we've got almost all the big things sorted, so it's just the car seat, moses basket/crib and changing chest on the big things list. Other than that it's various clothes, terry nappies etc to get. SIL has offered us a 10% off at Mothercare voucher, so we'll be going to pick up some things once we get that through.

My worry is that MIL won't help us out. She did start asking what we needed before xmas, but then just sent us a £50 cheque instead of actually getting us xmas presents :dohh: that's gone towards a new TV :rofl: so I don't know if she intends to get us anything for the baby or not. Wouldn't surprise me if not, she's not offered anything for the house so I've learned not to expect anything. She used to be very generous when we lived in Bristol :dohh:

My parents bought us some sleepsuits for the baby for xmas and a stack of books from my Amazon wish list about giving birth! I devoured the HypnoBirthing book in two days, which is very fast reading for me! I'm starting to feel very excited about it now, all nerves and fears are slipping away with every practice session I do :happydance:


----------



## Shifter

Dippy Dee is back in hospital

https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-third-trimester/84714-dippy-dee-donna-hospital.html


----------



## FierceAngel

can we get a march mummies badge? like the feb mummies have? but obv with march? :dohh:


----------



## KatienSam

i dont know how you get them, i think one of the mums made them but she is on the baby and toddler boards now and i cant remember who made them. bummer.


----------



## KatienSam

wowsers look at my ticker! wooo 1 box to go!


----------



## mummymadness

Heyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy Ladies :) .
Goshhh i missed BnB over xmas at my mums lol , Iam all home now .
We had an amazing time allthow iam getting sooo big and sooo tired .
The kids enjoyed xmas and all the parties and prezzies :) .
Hope every one had an amazing time ?? . Jade your 4D piccys were lovely :) .
Nice to see all March Mummies now here in 3rd tri , its going sooo quick now not long at all .
I have everything crossed Donna hangs on for a few more weeks .

SOOOO ladies what have i missed ?? , Did you miss me lol . xx .


----------



## Shifter

'Course we missed you MM!

I missed B&B too. Xmas was v distracting with so many things to do, people to see and books to read! I was right about getting books about the birth :rofl:


----------



## tiggertea

FierceAngel said:


> can we get a march mummies badge? like the feb mummies have? but obv with march? :dohh:

I can make us something if you want? any ideas what you ladies would like the pic to be?


----------



## tiggertea

course we missed you mm :hugs: think everyone had a few days "off" over xmas though so don't worry bout it!

can't believe it's new year in a coupla days...


----------



## porkpie1981

FierceAngel said:


> hehe tht made me giggle!
> 
> pp why wouldnt sonographer tell u the sex at 25 week scan :(

she just said they have been know to be wrong blah blah blah :cry: o well ive booked a 3d scan for monday so hopefully shes still a she:rofl:


----------



## Logiebear

A bunny as March is known for the march hare!! just a suggestion though. Think a badge would be great xxx


----------



## Shifter

Badges! Great idea. And yes, hare image is a good idea Logie :happydance:


----------



## beancounter

ooh I like hares too. or.. a munkie  ha. 
I would have missed you mm but i wasnt really here. Eating christmas cake for brekkers. It has cherries and raisins in it so it counts as healthy, right?


----------



## Shifter

Had my 30 week midwife appointment this morning. All is well. Fundal height is bang on, heartbeat good and strong and still keeping us guessing as it sounds like a blend of horses and train :dohh:

She said we'll talk about my birth plan at 36 weeks, after I've had my antenatal classes. Was eager to start talking it over now, but I'll just have to contain myself!

And I asked about my *whisper* nipple thing :blush: the mole I posted about a few weeks back. She had a look and said it shouldn't cause a problem breast feeding.

She felt around and grabbed bubs' bum, which was up under my ribs and wiggled it! It felt very weird! And bubs gave the doppler a good kick at one point :rofl:

:cloud9:


----------



## Shifter

Bean :rofl: yes, very healthy!


----------



## katieandbump

beancounter said:


> ooh I like hares too. or.. a munkie  ha.
> I would have missed you mm but i wasnt really here. Eating christmas cake for brekkers. It has cherries and raisins in it so it counts as healthy, right?

haha love your thinking, i justify everything i do lately i think its more to myself than anyone else. Does anyone have a badge making machine? that would be so cool. :D xx


----------



## Logiebear

Meant to say that I am having a really crap time of it atm with my diabetes and I have rang my diabetes specialist today and they are going to see what they can do, if anything to help me out now. My readings are getting dangerously high and I just know if my obgyn sees them he will admit me and it will not get any better in the hosp. it never does!!

On the plus side it is my birthday on Fri and we are going out for a meal tonight with our best friends to celebrate so I have to prepare my sugars today and hope they don't go too high tonight.

Hope everyone has a great new year if I miss you lot before then.

Missing you all loads though xxx


----------



## tiggertea

ok a bunny/hare it is (bunnies are cuter!!!) if i haven't gotten back here with one by tonight someone pm me to remind me i'm supposed to be doing it - head like a sieve right now! :rofl:


oh and do we want a plain ordinary one or one that flashes or something (that will take me a while longer but is do-able cos i created that "due 21st march 09" one down there in my siggy)


----------



## katieandbump

Awww glad it went well shifter, i have mine tomorrow fingers crossed they can sort out my iron tablets and give me a smaller dose, been soooo ill today not fun, as if its new year soon 2009 WOWserz i'll probably be spending it confined to the loo at this rate!!!! lol


----------



## tiggertea

hope everything regulates itself for you logie :hugs:


----------



## Logiebear

thanks tiggertea, I think a flashing badge would be great but don't make extra work for yourself hun xxx


----------



## tiggertea

hehehe it's not too bad - it's only something small we are after so should be simple enough - it's just my stupid mushy brain remembering "how to" that could be the prob :blush:


----------



## KatienSam

Glad your appointment went well Shifter, i dont know when my next one is actually, think its 6th Jan... 32 weeks :shock: will i have them every 2 weeks now?!

im thinking about getting a hypnobirthing book now. trip to waterstones me thinks.

im moving my house around at the moment, i dont know if its nesting but im clearing out loads of old clothes and giving up my dressing room for a gym! i want to clean everything once everything has been sorted, so im planning on throwing as much rubbish away over the next few weeks and from 35 weeks im going to clean every room with a toothbrush lol, i cant wait to wash all the baby clothes etc, get them ironed and in the wardrobe away!

think im nesting...

xxx


----------



## rita lewis

Hi katie. van you update me to a blue bump please- due on the 12th of march
x


----------



## KatienSam

blimey while i was preparing that post loads of stuff happened lol!!

Hope you have a nice time logie.

Katieandbump hope you manage to get off the toilet lol

do you think all the march mums will have big babies because of the christmas period?! we all seem to be eating calory rich christmas treats and justifying it to ourselves lol (i think christmas cake for breakfast sounds yuuuuummy!

and yay for the badge! a bunny would be well cute! xx


----------



## katieandbump

Congrats on blue bumpy rita. x


----------



## katieandbump

Thanks katie, just spoke to midwife and she said to just take one a day not 3 so hopefully be feeling better soon. Not fun times. Time is really flying now i can't believe it's nearly january. x


----------



## KatienSam

katieandbump said:


> Thanks katie, just spoke to midwife and she said to just take one a day not 3 so hopefully be feeling better soon. Not fun times. Time is really flying now i can't believe it's nearly january. x

i know i got less than 6 weeks until baby is considered full term now :shock:

i think its all going to happen really quickly after new year! wonder who will pop first! cant wait to see what the march babies look like, we have been in here discussing them for ages, nearly time to see their faces!

:cloud9:

xx


----------



## Logiebear

KatienSam said:


> katieandbump said:
> 
> 
> Thanks katie, just spoke to midwife and she said to just take one a day not 3 so hopefully be feeling better soon. Not fun times. Time is really flying now i can't believe it's nearly january. x
> 
> i know i got less than 6 weeks until baby is considered full term now :shock:
> 
> i think its all going to happen really quickly after new year! wonder who will pop first! cant wait to see what the march babies look like, we have been in here discussing them for ages, nearly time to see their faces!
> 
> :cloud9:
> 
> xxClick to expand...


I know what you mean, I bet they are all bloody gorgeous, as only our babies can be lol. I reckon me or MM will be first to go in Feb too! Maybe even you Katie as you are further on than the rest of us! My section is booked for 10 weeks yesterday so even if I go until then it would make it only 9 more Monday and on the 9th one I'll be having my bubs!! ARGGGHHH

It feels strange to think that I will have 4 kids! Scarey lol


----------



## FierceAngel

thanks tiggertea for offering to do the badge i cant wait hehe

def feels so much closer now with the new year about to pass
atm with my baby being due next yr it sounds ages away!!

im one of the later march mummies but my consultnant does not think i will carry her full term so prob be here early march :happydance:

though knowing my luck i will go overdue and into april!!!!

got my 4d scan today at 6pm im sooooo excited hehe


xxxxx


----------



## Shifter

Logie - I hope your diabetes calms down hun :hugs: you know what to do and if that doesn't do the trick don't be afraid to seek medical help, you know how important it is :hugs:

Tigger - I can't wait to see the badge!

Katiensam - hypnobirthing is great :happydance: (I wonder how many more of you I can convert *mawah-ah-ah*!) And hooray for nesting!

I don't think I'll try to predict who will go first! I always get these things wrong! But I can't wait to see all our babies. We'll have to set up a gallery where we can all post our first photos of us and our OHs holding them :cloud9:


----------



## tiggertea

ok ladies here's attempt no.1

https://i515.photobucket.com/albums/t353/linkables/blinkiemarchclub.gif

just paste:

[IM G]https://i515.photobucket.com/albums/t353/linkables/blinkiemarchclub.gif[/IMG]

(without the space between the first M and G) into your signature box. I can make it smaller too if you want....

oh, and still working out the finer details of linking it to this thread.....


----------



## katieandbump

tiggertea said:


> ok ladies here's attempt no.1
> 
> https://i515.photobucket.com/albums/t353/linkables/blinkiemarchclub.gif
> 
> just paste:
> 
> [IM G]https://i515.photobucket.com/albums/t353/linkables/blinkiemarchclub.gif[/IMG]
> 
> (without the space between the first M and G) into your signature box. I can make it smaller too if you want....
> 
> oh, and still working out the finer details of linking it to this thread.....





Just gona test it out now. 

Has anyone got a feeling they'll be late or early? I've got a feeling i'll be early probably just a hope. lol x


----------



## katieandbump

Yaaay it worked, it looks sooooo cool :D :D :D :D :hug:


----------



## tiggertea

ok worked out the linking to this thread bit....

[u rl=https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-third-trimester/75955-march-mummys.html]https://i515.photobucket.com/albums/t353/linkables/blinkiemarchclub.gif[/IM G][/url]

paste that without the space between the u and r at start and m and g at end:yipee:


----------



## tiggertea

like i said - i can make it smaller if anyone wants it that way! hope you like it :)


----------



## jojo1974

whaaaaay cool badge :happydance: being in the 3rd tri seems more real:happydance: FierceAngel im one of the last march mummys as well i went over due with my last 2 by a week so im expecting a april baby :cry: but tthen again you never no my 20 week scan put me 5 days in front so heres hoping xxx


----------



## katieandbump

jojo1974 said:


> whaaaaay cool badge :happydance: being in the 3rd tri seems more real:happydance: FierceAngel im one of the last march mummys as well i went over due with my last 2 by a week so im expecting a april baby :cry: but tthen again you never no my 20 week scan put me 5 days in front so heres hoping xxx

Hard to tell isn't it, when your right near the start of the month and right near the end it could easily go a week the other way, which would make me a february baby if she comes early and you an april mummy if yours is late lol. Be interesting to see what happens with everyone.


----------



## Twinkles

Thanks for the badge tiggertea, i love it x


----------



## jojo1974

yer it works :happydance: thanx tiggertea xx


----------



## kaylynn040485

Im 31st of March so will be at the tail end of Marchies, but got a feeling im going to go a bit early! Im may be an April baby though! Cant wait!


----------



## KatienSam

Get us with our flashing badges! woooooo!! thanks Tiggertea :hugs:

i have a feeling i will go late now, i did think early but now i think late! i was 2 weeks overdue had had to be induced out! :shock:

i tried to pull on a pair of my old jeans today (not expecting to be able to wear them just to see if i had put weight on legs etc) and i couldnt pull them up past halfway up my thigh! my OH told me not to but i did anyway, i found it funny, but i know i can loose it after, i just hope it doesnt change my body shape for good!

im quite looking forward to having a ticker for loosing weight lol

xxx


----------



## tiggertea

you're welcome! just glad you all liked it :)


----------



## kaylynn040485

Mee too, my OH is a bodybuilder and have got him to write me a plan for losing weight, not gonni worry about it too much but just want to get straight into it! When i look at my dress i work the weekend before i found out i was expecting it makes me cry, it looks tiny!

Kx


----------



## kaylynn040485

Ps thanks for the badge tiggertea, ive swiped it already:rofl:


----------



## katieandbump

That's the frustrating bit at the moment knowing there's nothing you can do about it until baby is born yet its soo close. I'm drying to start loosing the weight after lilly's born gotta be patient. I'm the same as you katie i've put on weight all in my ass and legs they are huge my top half has stayed the same i was just starting to feel positive about going swimming and doing regular exercise and slathering on the bio oil on my legs where the stretchies are and now its all gone out of the window with my leg cast on typical so back to being a fat lump lol. I hope january goes quick. xx


----------



## jojo1974

i actually cried when i was sorting my wardrobe out, i wouldnt dare try and fit in my pr -pregnancy clothes i know i would be devestated:cry::hissy:


----------



## FierceAngel

thanks for the badge tiggertea xxx

glad im not the onloy one looking forward to my weight loss ticker lol

mums is within walking distance so plan to walk wen i go there weather permitting and town is about 20 mins walk so hoping to give tht ago too!!


----------



## kaylynn040485

Im the total opposite from you katieand bump, my legs have stayed pretty much the same maybe a bit at the top but my bust is humungous! Was reading my preg book the other night and it said something like " in 3rd tri your bust may grow anywhere up to 2/3rds as it prepares for bf" WTF I swear, if mines grown another 2/3rds i will defo b bigger than jordan!:rofl::rofl:

OH loves it mind u!


----------



## KatienSam

kaylynn040485 said:


> Im the total opposite from you katieand bump, my legs have stayed pretty much the same maybe a bit at the top but my bust is humungous! Was reading my preg book the other night and it said something like " in 3rd tri your bust may grow anywhere up to 2/3rds as it prepares for bf" WTF I swear, if mines grown another 2/3rds i will defo b bigger than jordan!:rofl::rofl:
> 
> OH loves it mind u!

my boobies have gained their own postcodes too! i had a boob job when i was 19 so my breasts are going to burst if they get any bigger :rofl:

my OH gets freaked out by the dark nipples though :rofl: i keep saying they went away on holiday without us... :dohh:


----------



## tiggertea

Like FierceAngel my mums is within walking distance too - with a HUGE hill leading up to her house, so that should help me with the weightloss goals at the end.... have to remember to be sensible about it though - i have a bit of a history with the old weight obsession :blush:

as for my bbs - o dear i really hope they don't get THAT much bigger..... they were a bit on the large side before the whole pregnancy thing and have been growing pretty constantly throughout :cry: but like kaylynn, hubby's lovin it!

talkin of hubby - any one else have a restless other half still on xmas hols?! i just threw a bit of a wobbler at mine for pacing around complaining of boredom! oooops!


----------



## tiggertea

i just noticed that the first of the feb mums has had their baby early..... scary!


----------



## beancounter

i am being hypnotized by blinking rabbits, lol. 

I have gained weight, but I think I am hiding it in odd places or maybe just an extra half inch of lard over my entire body, because my clothes still fit n stuff. Boobs are a bit bigger. My jeans still fit but I wouldn't try and sit in them due to the bumplet, heh heh. Deffo carrying a little cake babies now though.


----------



## tiggertea

beancounter said:


> i am being hypnotized by blinking rabbits, lol.

hehehehehe we be taking over the world!!!! :rofl:


----------



## kaylynn040485

KatieandSam at least you are almost guaranteed that your boobs will still be as pert as they were before, i really am doubting there will be much hope for theses bad boys once this is over!:rofl::rofl:

And i know what you mean about the nipples, my OH is kinda freaked out by it too! He hadnt noticed until other night i was in the bath and he walked in and seen them! I now have the nickname wagonwheel nipples!!!!! They r so cruel!


----------



## kaylynn040485

tiggertea- me and OH are both at work so cant answer:cry:

Wish i was at home, its so cold outside and cant be bothered going for the bus home!!!!!!


----------



## lousielou

Hello ladies - I'm very, very late joining this thread I'm afraid! Got back from Mexico last week, and have only been able to pop in for a few minutes at a time - hopefully it's all sorted now though :) 

Hope everyone's well - I need a Headline update, there's too much info to catch up on!!

Saw MW today, and settled on a home birth, am very, very excited!! :D


----------



## tiggertea

ok my news: none really! lol 

we have a march mums club badge created today so you haven't missed that for long.

welcome back hun :hugs:
ooooh glad the mw agreed to your homebirth - lots of planning to be done now!!!


----------



## lousielou

I know, it's all happening so fast now!!


----------



## Shifter

I noticed the early Feb birth the other day - scary.

Thanks for the ticker Debz! Bean... I'm telling you, hypnobirthing is the way forward and this badge will seriously do the trick ;-) :rofl: (Just kidding, btw. I'll shut up about it now)

Hooray for the home birth lousielou!


----------



## tiggertea

no probs :)

ok tell me more about hypnobirthing then.... you seem to be all for it and i wanna know more!!! lol


----------



## aurora32

Welcome back Lousielou hope you had a great time in Mexico and gz on the homebirth, Thanks for badge Debz, hope your scan goes well Fierceangel

HypnoBirthing® is a complete birth education programme, that teaches simple but specific self hypnosis, relaxation and breathing techniques for a better birth.

HypnoBirthing® is much more than just self hypnosis or hypnotherapy for childbirth.

With HypnoBirthing®, you'll discover that severe pain does not have to be an accompaniment of labour 
You'll learn how to release the fears and anxieties you may currently have about giving birth, and how to overcome previous traumatic births 
HypnoBirthing® lets you discover and experience the joy and magic of birth - rather than the horrific ordeal everyone else seems hell-bent on telling you about 
Most importantly, you'll learn how to put yourself back in control of your birth - rather than blindly turning your birthing experience over to your doctor or midwife.

HypnoBirthing® doesn't mean you'll be in a trance or a sleep. Rather, you'll be able to chat, and be and in good spirits - totally relaxed, but fully in control. You'll always be aware of what is happening to you, and around you.

HypnoBirthing® doesn't require any particular belief system, or prior experience. Some of our mums (and especially their husbands!) have been very sceptical at first - until they experience it for themselves.

In fact, the more sceptical they are to start with, the more evangelical they are when they discover the power of HypnoBirthing®.

Just imagine welcoming each surge! Feeling peaceful... relaxing... and even smiling as your baby comes closer to you!

In short, HypnoBirthing® allows you to experience birth in an atmosphere of calm relaxation, free of the fear and tension that prevents the birthing muscles of your body from functioning as Nature intended them to.

Think this is just it covering the basics sounds the way to go though.......:)


----------



## Shifter

Aurora - :hug::happydance: you made me chuckle and grin widely with absolute joy seeing someone else into the idea :happydance::cloud9:


----------



## Shifter

I PMed Debz about it, but I'll post the same message here for all to see ;-)



> Hi hun. I won't clog up our thread if no one is really interested, but yeah, I am really into it!
> 
> The basic idea is that labour hurts because the body tenses up in fear and expectation of pain. The way to break the vicious circle is to be totally relaxed. Contractions are simply the muscles of your uterus doing what they do naturally, easing the baby down into the birth canal. No muscle in the human body causes pain when performing its normal function. Pain is always a signal that something is wrong. There is nothing "wrong" in childbirth, it's a natural function of our bodies.
> 
> So the idea is to learn to relax and breathe through each contraction [or surge as they call them], just allow the body to do its thing and your baby will be born in peace and your body will recover more easily as you haven't forced anything.
> 
> I think it sounds great and it just makes total sense to me. But I realise it isn't for everybody.


----------



## aurora32

Shifter said:


> Aurora - :hug::happydance: you made me chuckle and grin widely with absolute joy seeing someone else into the idea :happydance::cloud9:

Definately into the idea, anything for a more relaxed birth, essntial oils will be being dug out too.......:)


:hug::hug:


----------



## lolly101

Hi guys!!! Thanks for the badge Debz. I hope I have done it right:rofl: My preggo brain doesn't do technology!!!

welcome back LouiseLou!! I hope you had an awesome time.....was thinking you might be back soon!!!

I am looking forward to getting back into my exercise routine. Although I do it now its not the high impact stuff I am used to doing... I can't wait to get my jeans back on!! Does anyone else "forget" they are bigger than they used to be and keep bumping into things!!!:dohh: I can't wait to start "counting points" and see the weight drop back off!!! I'm almost getting fed up of eating what I want!!!

I hope I don't go early with this baby...dan was born at 34 +4. I so badly want her to be a March baby...All the men in OHs' family are feb and all the girls are March!!! We ordered her buggy yest from Toys r us..half price:happydance: and we got all her bath bits in the sale too!!!!All I need to get now are nappies(Bambino Mio ones) and WE ARE READY!!! Well aprt fromt he fact we have to change her room from a spare room to a nursery:rofl:

Hypno birthing sounds great...I have to say I have always suffered with my periods as a child and being in labour was not as bad as some of those I used to get so the idea of being worse because of something we we are expecting makes a lot of sense!!! Do you think there is something I could have for after c section pain?????

Anyway I have this horrid cold and I fel like death so hubby has gone to the chippy!!!Not that I'm hungry but I'm sure a few chips should slide down!!! Thank God the Dr signed me off work til sat!!


----------



## aurora32

Aww hunn sorry to hear you are not feeling too well, hope you feel better soon :hugs:, nice to see hubby looking after you


:hug:


----------



## lolly101

Well bugger me my badge worked!! Thank you Debz!!! Its awesome!!!:happydance:


----------



## mernie

haven't really had time to read alot of this thread so i did some major catching up haha hope everybodys doin good! LOVE the badge tigger!


----------



## KatienSam

i first saw about hypnobirthing on the baby channel and it looked good then, but i forgot about it until shifter mentioned it again, im going to order a book from amazon tomorrow. I already have in my mind that its a natural thing and to try my best to be calm and relaxed, i too had very painful periods and ov pain so i think i will feel pain down there more, so i want to be in tune to my body and i think hypnobirthing sounds great for it!

i am doing a few leg lifts and squats every day now to combat a bit of fat but without stressing baby.

im going to start drinking a mug of raspberry leaf tea from 32 weeks and build it up to 4 cups a day to tone my uterus! I think the birth preperations have begun!

keeping myself busy so the time goes quickly but all in positive ways for birth!




kaylynn040485 said:


> And i know what you mean about the nipples, my OH is kinda freaked out by it too! He hadnt noticed until other night i was in the bath and he walked in and seen them! I now have the nickname wagonwheel nipples!!!!! They r so cruel!

wagonwheel nipples is friggin hilarious! :rofl::hugs:


----------



## tiggertea

hope you feel better soon lolly! :hugs:

thanks for the pm shifter - def gonna have to look into this a little bit more i think :)
thanks to aurora too for the info!


----------



## beancounter

i was on retreat with a hypnotherapist. She was going to be a birthing partner for her friend. There was also a massage therapist on retreat so it was pretty much ideal for a pregnant woman, lol. I have installed hypnorabbit v1.0 :D

Just had the mother of all nosebleeds. I am not sure I can give birth because I feel traumatised by what came outta my nose so don't have a nosebleed when you have a cold. I did shout down to the OH that my brain was falling out. gross.


----------



## tiggertea

sorry bean but your post made me giggle....

hypnorabbit v1.0 :rofl:

as for the nosebleed - :hugs: your brain is right where it always was hun, don't worry..... although hope the nosebleed was a one off - sounds horrible!


----------



## jms895

Hey girls!!!

I want a badge, will try and find out how you did it??? Help!! :lol:

I have now gained about 18 pounds since post preg and am a xmas fattie :cry:

Went on a spending spree yesterday got all bits and bobs and stuff for hosp bag feel a bit better now

Still need large stuff but oh well :lol:

Cant believe its new year tomorrow!!!! Catch up next year everyone..... have a banging night with no booze boooohooooo xx


----------



## jms895

Yay I got a March badge thanks Tiggertea!!! :hugs:


----------



## mummymadness

Ohhhh gosh sorry i missed all the action again lol .
I really must keep on here 1 day i miss everything lol , The badge looks fab tiger by the way hun :) .

Glad your M/W appointment went well Holly :) .
Hope your diebeties calms down Logie sweets **Hugs** .

Sorry if i missed any one out , The whole reason i was offline all today and most of yesterday is !!!! ..... AT LAST my house is finally 100% finished whoooooooooo :) . It looks great plasma tv NO damp whooooo .
I really hope you girls are well , Iam getting more and more tired :( and baby boy is laid sooo awkwardly , I still am convinced he will come in Feb . Either way its going soooo quick . xxxxx .


----------



## jms895

I got my Anti-D 8th Jan am dreading it!! :cry: My mate the MW says it really hurts.......

Katie was yours really bad?

You have one box left for bubba in the ticker :dance:


----------



## jms895

Hi MM, know what you mean if you dont log on for one day you miss loads now! :dohh:

Glad you are sorted!!

I am getting there but loads of bits and bobs to do!! xx


----------



## mummymadness

Glad your house is getting there too Jade hun :) .
I know soooo many March mummies you miss so much with just 1 day away lol , And i do love a natter so feel soooo lost when i miss a bit lol .
Hope u enjoyed xmas hun . x .


----------



## jms895

Yes was great but have eaten like a pig!
Not been sleeping great either sleeping in till noon or getting up at 3am with little man partying all hours!! :lol:
He really kicks the hell out of me now!! xx
You??xx


----------



## mummymadness

We had a great one thanks hun . Kids were spoilt rotten lol , And was nice to see all the family for a proper get together .

Iam the same with the kicks , I think are boys are football training i swear lol, He kicks sooo hard sometimes i stop in my tracks .. Luckily he sleeps well at night thow or i just sleep and dont notice him lol . xx .


----------



## jms895

Aaaaahhh i am getting so excited now!!


----------



## Shifter

lolly101 said:


> Hypno birthing sounds great...I have to say I have always suffered with my periods as a child and being in labour was not as bad as some of those I used to get so the idea of being worse because of something we we are expecting makes a lot of sense!!! Do you think there is something I could have for after c section pain?????

Maybe. All the reading I've done so far and the audio CD are specifically about giving birth, but I know that hypnotherapy generally has been used to combat all sorts of things, including post-surgical recovery. It's worth looking into 

Hope you feel better soon :hugs:

Have been listening to hypno CD before sleep every night but am really struggling to sleep much atm. No amount of guided relaxation is helping ease my back ache :cry:

Last night I got to sleep just fine, but woke up around 4. After tossing and turning for 2 hours I got up and was out and about all day. Just now, when I failed to get comfortable after nearly an hour, CD still playing, I abandoned my lumpy bed for the sofa and a movie.

I am so tired :cry:


----------



## jms895

Shifter - please can you pm me some info on the hypno birthing stuff? I am going to get a disc but unsure which to get :hugs: xx


----------



## Shifter

jms895 said:


> Shifter - please can you pm me some info on the hypno birthing stuff? I am going to get a disc but unsure which to get :hugs: xx

Sure...


----------



## jms895

Thanks Shifter your a star xx


----------



## katieandbump

Oh mi GAAWSSH! How cold is it today, apparently up my way its between -1 and -5 yikes i want to be like bubba all snuggled up in the womb, lucky babies. Well it's officialy the last day of 2008, got my 30 week midwife appointment today, can't wait to know more about bubba if she's moved at all, how much she's grown etc. Love it :D Also need to remember to ask when we're going to have our antental class and tour of hospital keep forgetting that and it must be soonish prob around 35 weeks i'd imagine. xxxxx


----------



## claire-lou

Gosh so much to catch up on.

Thank you so much for the fab badge tigger :cloud9:

Glad to hear that your house is nearly near MM.

We had a nasty scare on monday and I ended up in the hospital. They thought I was in early labour, but thankfully all is well and appears to have settled. They think it's a urine infection that is irritating my uterus.:hissy: So started on antibiotics. 

Was told to ring the labour ward this morning for results of my samples which I did and got a dragon of a MW who was quite abrupt and wanted to know why I was ringing labour ward. Anyway after a slight argument she is getting someone to check my results and is meant to ring me back but that was over an hour ago. :dohh: But thankfully all appears to have settled down now anyway.


----------



## Shifter

Good luck Katie! We had to book our own antenatal classes and tour at the hospital, not something the MW does here. Because of moving mid-pregnancy our ideal classes were already booked up, so we're having to do these extra ones they provide, where it's all spread over more sessions. Bit of a pain, but it's sort of good to be visiting the hospital more frequently as we'll get more familiar with it and get the best route there perfected :rofl:

Claire - hope you get your test results sorted, sorry you've had a scare, hope everything goes smoothly from here on :hug:


----------



## beancounter

sounds horrible claire-lou- I have problems like that, they say do one thing and then do another. I'm feeling very depressed about the whole midwife/care situation here, I can't seem to find them. I'm supposed to have bloods taken every two weeks and they aren't even at the surgery till the 22nd- because? pregnancy is suspended at christmas time??? I don't understand. Might go off and live in a cave by myself for the next 3 months :/


----------



## Shifter

Bean, big :hugs: What's been happening over the whole anti-d thing? Any progress or just more frustration? I wish the medical profession would show us more respect. We're carrying frigging babies :hissy:


----------



## beancounter

aw, thanks shifter, I have no idea because the midwife phoned just before Christmas, couldn't answer any of my questions and i had a blood test today with the practice nurse because the midwifes aren't there so she knew nothing :/ so I booked in to see my doctor on friday and if he's no good, I shall go elsewhere.Or explode. And I tried to book the midwife for my next 2 weekly blood test but she's not there till the 22nd. So i am very confused :(


----------



## claire-lou

beancounter said:


> sounds horrible claire-lou- I have problems like that, they say do one thing and then do another. I'm feeling very depressed about the whole midwife/care situation here, I can't seem to find them. I'm supposed to have bloods taken every two weeks and they aren't even at the surgery till the 22nd- because? pregnancy is suspended at christmas time??? I don't understand. Might go off and live in a cave by myself for the next 3 months :/

LOL only problem is I don't think I fancy giving birth on a dirty cave floor all alone.

It is very frustrating thou isn't it. They still haven't rung me back yet. Gona give it another hour then ring back. Hopefully the dragon will have gone home by then.


----------



## KatienSam

jade - no my anti-d wasnt as bad as i was expecting, it just stung for a while after. my MW kept going on about it being the most painful injection and i was surprised. it wasnt nice obviously but not as bad as i thought lol!

Bean - i hope you start to get better care after this christmas period, seems they have left you hanging a bit by telling you about this condition and then doing nothing to reassure you!

doesnt it seem weird that the first april mums are coming over?! its soooo nearly our turn *shock*. As of tomorrow, the ones who think they are going to go early will be having a baby next month! :shock:

My tidy mission seems to have haulted this morning, i just feel hungry today lol, i need to get out and do some things but i cant motivate myself into it today. Oh well!

im sure i will be on again later but everyone have a lovely evening and all the best for 2009!!!! Baby time :happydance:

xxx


----------



## nataliecn

Hey.. Thanks for including me, although, I found out at an ultrasound I'm due April 3rd instead, so I'm not a March Mummy!!!! 


It's getting so close for all you March mum's though!! :happydance:


----------



## mummymadness

Happy New years eve ladies , I hope we all see the 2009 in lovely :) .
Iam snuggling with OH tonight lots of films and watch the fireworks out the window :) .

Hope you get the results soon Claire , And bean they seem to be giving you the run around i hope they sort it soon :) .
Hope you are doing well Holly .

I dont think i will be on much today so Have a great one girls . xxxxxxxxxxxx .


----------



## claire-lou

I rung them back myself got fed up of waiting and spoke to a very pleasent MW who took the time to ask if I was feeling any better. However my results aren't back yet. 

We are off to the in laws tonight for dinner when I eventually finish work. Didn't have the heart to say no when they asked despite the fact that I've already stomached MIL's meals once over the festive period. :cry:

I wish you all a very happy happy new year


----------



## kaylynn040485

Hey everyone, just wondered is anyone else getting terrible backache! I know its normal but i mean awful! Was crying all last night with it took some paracetamol which helped a bit but got up this morning and was the same again! Took paracetamol on an empty stomach this morning for it like a total idiot and ended up vomiting like mad!

Im in total agony and this is literally yesterday and today, no warning, no build up, just sheer pain!

Anything i can do for it?

Kx


----------



## porkpie1981

I would get it checked out to be on the safe side :hugs:


----------



## jms895

Claire lou and Bean counter hope you are both ok? :hugs:

Katie, thanks for info about Anti D, will let you know how it goes!

Everyone have a great night and new year!!! PARTY!!!! Not....

I am shattered and could sleep now, been to Tesco which was heaving and also Wickes for a load of plaster. Gonna have some sticky toffee pudding and custard later mmmmmm xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## lolly101

KayLynn would a hot water bottle help your backpain at all??? I really suffered a few weeks back and that helped a lot.. Also extra cushions everytime I sat down too...


Jade that pudding sounds yummy!!! We got apple strudel later as our freezer in the garage has packed up..lucky we didn't have too much in it!! just a few ice creams and sausage rolls which I have cooked!!!


Anyway!!

HAPPY NEW YEAR everyone!!! Woohoo!!! One step closer to babies..now it's really close!!!!:happydance::happydance::happydance::wacko::headspin::friends::loopy::wave: to babies!!!:yipee:

Can't believe we have all been pregnant for half of this year too!!!


----------



## aurora32

I agree with lolly try a hot water bottle hunn i had really bad backache last night and leg cramps like Af was starting it turned out to be trapped wind :blush: but hot water bottle helped me, hope you feel better soon and if it doesnt settle down id phne Mw and get her advice to be safe.

Have a Lovely evening ladies all the best for 2009 and as Lolly said its a big step nearer to :baby: being here :happydance::happydance: will be able to say due this year after tonight.


:hug:


----------



## lolly101

OMG I have just been on 1st tri..how long ago does that seem??? There are ladies there due in Sept!!! When our babies will be 6 months old!!! How fast has this gone???

Right I'm off here til next year!!! have fun everyone!!:hug:


----------



## Logiebear

Loving the siggy tag it's great, thanks so much for it xxx

Also just wanted to say that it feels so real that it only 8 weeks we will start popping, or sooner lol

Hope everyone has a lovely evening what ever you do, I'm watching a movie and then going to bed! Exciting I know lol

See you all next year ladies xxx


----------



## jojo1974

Just Wishing You All A Happy New Years Eve Xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Beth_18

how do i get one of them march mums club things lol??


----------



## tiggertea

to get the march mums badge.....

[u*rl=https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-third-trimester/75955-march-mummys.html]https://i515.photobucket.com/albums/t353/linkables/blinkiemarchclub.gif[/IM*G][/url]

paste that in your signature bar without the * between the u and r at start and m and g at end :D


claire-lou and bean - hope you are both back on form soon
kay - i'm with the others - try keeping heat at your back's sorest point.... it doesn't cure it but it does help 

if i don't get on again before 12 - HAPPY NEW YEAR EVERYONE!


----------



## icculcaz

grunt. im heeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeere. fed up, worn out and very very stressed but im still about :) what have i missed? :D


----------



## KatienSam

i prob wont be on again until tomorrow now so happy new year all! so excited!

my OH is playing call of duty and swearing like a trooper, going to make me mad in a min! He doesnt like it when im mad lol ;)

xxx


----------



## March mummy

Happy New Year everyone.

To everyone thats not been feeling well. Get well soon. Tomorrow a new year. 

Baby's will all soon be here. God thats so scary, i really must start preparing things more, I feel like Ive left everything till the last minute. Seriously where has all the time gone. Although finish work on 9th so can start organising myself then. (hopefully) Have been using excuse that moving house and area so been busy with that but as family have done most of the hard work there I really have been procrastinating (sp) so I guess now we nearly into 2009 I really should start to get organised, OMG I going to be a mummy soon.

We all are. HOw scary is that it feels like only yesterday I heard the doctors confirm I was actually pregnant. I think its still only just sinking in now. :blush:

Any way Happy new year all, speak to you in 2009.


----------



## porkpie1981

happy new year :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## keldac

Happy New Year to you all!

Well I now feel like I am properley in third tri - not next month but the month after we will have our babies! EEEKKKK!!!! I am excited now! :happydance:

I don't have a text buddy but would like to let somebody know when I have my c-section - any volunteers for apssing on the news???? Thanks!


----------



## Logiebear

Just want to wish everyone a very Happy New Year and look forward to the birth of our little bundles!! 9 weeks on Monday for me and my section!!


----------



## tiggertea

Happy new year! :hugs:


----------



## Amanda

keldac said:


> Happy New Year to you all!
> 
> Well I now feel like I am properley in third tri - not next month but the month after we will have our babies! EEEKKKK!!!! I am excited now! :happydance:
> 
> I don't have a text buddy but would like to let somebody know when I have my c-section - any volunteers for apssing on the news???? Thanks!

I'll do it! I love passing on great news! :happydance: And we're due the same day too!:hugs:

I've pm'd you my mobile number.


----------



## lolly101

Morning girls!!! I made it to midnight!!! Then I kept DH awake cos I was snoring, I am so blocked up its driving me mad!!! I've tried steam,olbas oil, hot water everything!!!!

Is it just me or are our tickers now on the correct days????


----------



## Amanda

Erm, mine's wrong lolly101.:dohh:

I should be 28 weeks 4 days, but it's showing 28+3. I'm off to try it again.


----------



## Amanda

Hey - you're right!!! :happydance:

When I first did my signature I had to cheat and change the EDD so it showed the correct gestational time. But I've just been to babygaga, put in my correct EDD of 22nd March, and it now shows the right week and day!:happydance:

Well spotted!!!


----------



## mummymadness

Yep i noticed my ticker says the right date now , It was allways out by one day .

Hope every one had a fab new years eve , I watched some good films and loads of fireworks and was curled in bed by 1am lol .

I really hope the back gets better for you soon kaylynn .

Iam off for mums traditional new years day roast and card games in a few hours should be fun i allways win lol .

iv been playing with all the kids xmas pressies all morning lol , Me and finnley are obsessed with the spiderman talking toy thing that dances lol . xx .


----------



## claire-lou

Happy new year everyone. Hope you all had a good night. 

I'm refusing to get dressed today still sat in dressing gown, gonna update ipod that has needed doing for ages and gonna atempt to set up wireless again. It normally ends with the wireless router back in the box and me in a bad mood. But the fact that I'm so computer illeterate is really starting to make me mad


----------



## aurora32

Good Afternoon Ladies how are you all feeling today?

:wine: HAPPY NEW YEAR :wine:

Not long now till out little ones will be here can officially say due this year now :happydance:.

Hope you all have a nice day!

:hug:


----------



## Logiebear

Well my beef joint is in the oven and my roasties are waiting to go in when the beef comes out! My kids are playing on the Wii and my dh is playing his guitar. It's bliss here at the moment. It's so cold outside my hand break froze on my car yesterday so I said I am not going out today lol.

IT'S MY BIRTHDAY TOMORROW!!!! 33 years young so that should be boring and quiet, just how I like it. May stay in bed playing on laptop for a while in the morning lol

Hope everyone who has been ill is feeling better and missing our chats ladies. This thread has gone mental!

Any time from now the first babies could start arriving, the Feb babies started in Nov with little Lakai a fighter! So who is gonna be first????


----------



## KatienSam

ooooo wonder if we will have a really early baby to kick start the March babies!

its sooo exciting!

i am refusing to get dressed today also, i got up at 2.30pm only because i was hungry (i had some cereal about 10am then went back to bed lol) now my OH is making a cooked breakfast but all i want is tomatoes and toast maybe a bit of bacon lol... OK give me everything lol

wooooo 2009, the year our babies are born! (maybe even next month)

xx


----------



## KatienSam

ooooo my ticker has corrected itself too! yay! i soooo couldnt be bothered to do it lol

xxx


----------



## Logiebear

I'm thinking I might be Feb if my sugars don't start behaving but we shall see if I can keep the little lady cooking longer! 

A cooked breakfast sounds gorgeous Katie, what's you address lol I would be doing that if I didn't have 3 kids running around causing mayhem lol. I love the fuss really and can't wait for my roast beef but I tell you what I love bacon and egg YUMMY YUMMY


----------



## claire-lou

Oh ladies you are making me feel hungry. Have no idea what we having at this rate hubbie will be cooking so beans on toast.


----------



## KatienSam

hmmm i might make a roast for tea tonight... or i might be lazy and get a takeaway!

i hope your sugars sort themselves out logie. would they induce you if they remain out of control? if so, why? is it because baby can get very big when your diabetic or just because it will be safer out than in for you?

xx


----------



## Logiebear

I love beans on toast too Claire lol yummy yummy!! Chuck a fried egg on top and it's amazing lol


----------



## Shifter

Happy new year everyone. I just barely made it to midnight, dozed most of the way through Jools Holland and just woke up enough to count down and whimper "Hootenanny" before shuffling off to bed and going :sleep:

I have also spent all of toady in pjs and dressing gown :blush:

Had a little excitement yesterday when I noticed I had leaked a tiny bit of colostrum :happydance: will have to go buy breast pads soon!!

Hubby and I are watching Scrooged, which we V+ed a few days ago and I'm angling for a take away! Really can't be bothered to cook. Have been eating rubbish the last few days, I just seem to want crackers, toast, cheese and beans! But right now I really fancy a fat chicken burger bursting with salad and loads of chips :blush:


----------



## mummymadness

just back from Mums ohhhh the big roast dinner was lovely .
Layla tired her self out and fell asleep so is in bed , Finnley going up now .
So me and OH have a whole evening to ourselfs yayyy .

Hope your birthday is lovely tomorrow Logie hun :) , It is true our March babies could start arriving this time next month !!!!! ohh gosh its going quick .

Hope all you lovely ladies enjoyed your relaxed pj days :) . xxxx .


----------



## MummyCat

Happy New Year Everyone!!!

OKay... wowzer... you go away for three days and it goes mental in this thread!! I've missed so much!! Debz... thanks for the badge... it's so very cute and I'm already so proud to wear it!! :happydance: 

To those that haven't been feeling great or haven't been sleeping well... can I join the club? It feels like little one has decided to take up ALL the room in my tum and inflict pain wherever possible! *sigh* 

I went for bloods and Anti D on the 30th... the Anti D wasn't too sore, but I had a swelling on my arm for a few days, the midwife couldn't find a vein to draw bloods...not for want of trying, so i had to go own the hospital... they found blood but have left me very bruised! *sigh* Feel like a pin cushion! Otherwise bubs is good... head down and bump measuring 28cm for 28 + 4 weeks. 

That's all my news for now.... sorry it's such a long post!!!


----------



## Beth_18

happy new year ladies sorry its a bit late just bin so busy today x x


----------



## mummymadness

Sounds like we may have our first March baby arriving from Donna any time soon .
I was hoping it wouldnt be so soon we see our first march baby ladies .
Lets all keep our fingers crossed baby harley stays put for a few more weeks .

Hoep every one is having a relaxing night . xxx .


----------



## Shifter

mummymadness said:


> Sounds like we may have our first March baby arriving from Donna any time soon .
> I was hoping it wouldnt be so soon we see our first march baby ladies .
> Lets all keep our fingers crossed baby harley stays put for a few more weeks .
> 
> Hoep every one is having a relaxing night . xxx .

Certainly sounds that way. I have everything crossed for her - including my legs :rofl:


----------



## beancounter

really? i hope it goes ok and isnt too early .
I love scrooged. Apart from the last 10 minutes.


----------



## KatienSam

i hope he holds on just a little while longer!

i dont know if anyone can get hold of naughty DVDs (aka pirate DVDs not porn lol) but if you can and fancy a good blubber get seven pounds, will smiths new film. we got it and i have just cried like a small child watching it, was very good but very sad lol

xxx


----------



## porkpie1981

:hugs: i hope she is ok


----------



## jms895

Donna? I am thick..... which one of you is Donna? :dohh: Hope all is ok?? xxx

Happy new year everyone and Happy birthday logie

I had a relaxing day walked the dogs, done some work and watched TV

At mums tomorrow for a full 3 course meal again with the family.

I have indegestion today bad! xxx


----------



## claire-lou

Donna is Dippy Dee. Hope the baby holds on a while longer.

Happy birthday Logiebear.


----------



## keldac

oh no its far to early for a March mummy to give birth! Thinking of Dippy dee and hoping lo stays put for a while yet!

I can't believe I;m back to work today :(

Thanks to Amanda who's going to be my text news buddy!


----------



## claire-lou

I'm working as well today. Not sure how I managed to drag myself out of bed half five


----------



## tiggertea

Happy Birthday Logie!
:hugs::cake::juggle::fool::mail:


----------



## KatienSam

Happy birthday logie

:cake: or should it be :pizza: for the sugar levels? :blush::dohh:

xxx


----------



## kaylynn040485

Oh KatieandSam, i seen SevenPounds advertised on tv the other night and really want to see it, love Will Smith. Think i will go on that site Bedroommedia, can sometimes get naughty films on there. Thanks


----------



## Logiebear

Thanks for all the wishes ladies, it's lovely of you. I plan on staying in my pjs all day and doing sod all!! My hubby has bought me a ring for my birthday but I have to wait for my size to come into stock so won't get it yet!

I hope Dippy can hold on, 30 weeks is early for little Harley, thinking of her!



KatienSam said:


> i hope he holds on just a little while longer!
> 
> i dont know if anyone can get hold of naughty DVDs (aka pirate DVDs not porn lol) but if you can and fancy a good blubber get seven pounds, will smiths new film. we got it and i have just cried like a small child watching it, was very good but very sad lol
> 
> xxx

I cried buckets full when I watched it last week! Also watched Eagle Eye and that wasn't so good. It was a great idea but it's kinda been done before!!


----------



## mummymadness

Happy birthday Logie hun .

I saw the trailer for the will smith film it looked good .
OH is taking me to cinema for my birthday (29th of jan) to see the new underworld film and for a nice meal , I cannot wait lol .
I have everything crossed for Donna and Harley .

Iam having a stressy day pulling my hair out , Kids both got this flu bug again !!!! Laylas in bed she wont eat finnley has the bug and a new tooth through today .
Iam a little worried about baby boy today , I looked and my tummy has shrunk a bit and i weighed myself i have barely put any weight on at all .
And i keep getting pins and needles in the bottom of my bump ! , I rang the midwife deparment to be told sorry no appointments untill 15th of January ! , So now just waiting for a call back from the epu .

Hope every ones well . xxx .


----------



## tiggertea

hope layla and finnley get better soon mm. and hope alls well with bump :hugs:


----------



## mummymadness

Thanks hun ...
Layla fast asleep bless her she hasnt winged once , Finnleys still bouncing around as he allways does but he wont eat and i dont blame him with that massive tooth comming through .
Hope your well . xx .


----------



## tiggertea

I'm good thanks - heartburn a-plenty but other than that can't complain! hehehe


----------



## mummymadness

arghhhh good old heartburn allways a killler that one .

Good luck finding a remedy hun , Maybe gaviscon ??? .
xxxxxxxx


----------



## tiggertea

hubby is away to shop right now to buy me some gaviscon :) i've been taking rennie's but feel like i need to be chewing em constantly so don't think they are the answer anymore!
aw well.... one of the many joys of third tri!


----------



## jojo1974

hi all dont come on for a day and loads to catch up on lol ,:hug: to everyone who isnt feeling to good , im havin a lazy day today , HAPPY BIRTHDAY LOGIE :happydance: HOPE YOU HAVE A NICE DAY XX :hug:


----------



## March mummy

Hi all, 

This defineately is one of the busiest forums, you dont read it for a day and have soo much to catch up on.

HAPPY BIRTHDAY - Logie. Hope you have a lovely relaxing day.

I have all my fingers and legs (with great diffculty :blush:) crossed for Donna and baby Harley, hope he can stay in for just a little while longer, sure he'll be a fighter.

Wishing everyone well thats been ill with flu etc or bad backs.

Hope everyone who cant sleep gets a good nights sleep soon and if anyone finds a decent cure to heartburn please let me know as still to find one that lasts very long.

Happy New Year to all.


----------



## March mummy

Wohoo my ticker finally sorted itself out, have two and they always been a day different but they now both say the right date. Yay.


----------



## lolly101

Happy birthday Logie!!!:munch:(grapes see!!!) Hope you enjoying your lazy day!! They are good aren't they!!!God how am I gonna go work tomorrow??? ALL day aswell!!!

MM hope your 2 are on the mend soon. Also baby moves around a lot to tell you he's ok. Do you still use your doppler? Will that help you rest easier at all???

Gaviscon is my best help for heartburn. The only other thing I have found is I exercise most days...over xmas I wasn't and I really suffered..I dunno if it's linked or just in my head but I have had none since i started again??? Also I keep foxes Glacier mints in the cupboard..2 after a meal usually stops it! Grandads remedy...:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## March mummy

Thanks lolly101, I will try that, i think I made my heartburn worse recently by over indulging :blush: and by eating too quickly when been in a rush to get to work and moving house etc arhhh what a nightmare time its been. 

Does seem to be better when I movearoundat work thinking about it will have to try walking more.


----------



## KatienSam

OMG the baby is on a crazy one today, its been sooooo active with huge movements it must be doing something special in there, i thought it was trying to ram its way out my side earlier! then i thought maybe there was a frog in there trying to escape!

im organising my coming week today, want to get loads of things done over the next few weeks because im starting to get big and uncomfy and dont want to leave it too late lol

hope you ladies are all ok, this thread is going to be huge in a few weeks lol

xxx


----------



## Shifter

I think Dippy Dee has been mostly hanging out with the Feb mums as she was scheduled for a c-section towards the end of Feb. Still hoping Harley stays put, though is looking less and less likely.

Hope you and bump are ok MM. 

Happy birthday Logie!

Hubby and I got dressed today for first time in a few days! Saw my mum, she has been knitting like crazy and has just finished an adorable tiny cardigan that matches the little vests I got from M&S :cloud9: Then we went to take my MA application in to the Job Centre. Just got to wait now.


----------



## claire-lou

Know what you mean about movement, loads of people told me it would be like a fluttering feeling abit like a butterfly. A Butterfly, they all lied, I personally think mine would be better described as an albatross trying to escape!


----------



## tiggertea

hehehe butterfly indeed - i refer to bubs as "the kangaroo baby" most of the time.....


----------



## aurora32

Evening girls,

How are you all doing?
Happy Birthday Logie, hope you had a good day, Hope your little ones are better soon MM, Hope the Gaviscon helps the indigestion Debz.
Ive had lazy days last few days didnt get dressed at all today just couldnt be bothered.....lol
Im like you Katie getting my organised head on for this coming week when Holly goes back to School and going to have a major New Year clean before this baby comes and before i get any bigger as i feel knackered easily as it is so will have to push myself to get it all done but once its done i can at least relax till bubs is here.
Baby is very active just now feels like its having a party in there at times.
Hoping baby Harley stays put a while longer for Donna although her consultant/Dr did say he thought it very likely she would have him this weekend, i hope on this occasion he is wrong.
Hope your MA application goes through ok Shifter.....:)


:hug::hug:


----------



## Rame

Happy New year lovely March mummys! I keep forgetting to check out this thread, for some reason :dohh: Happy Bday Logie!

I watched TCCOBB last weekend. It's a well done movie, with a unique story, though it would really test your pregnancy hormones :rofl: Anyone else seen it? I lurrrve Cate B... she is gowgeous!

Was tempted to drink bailey's or a glass of wine last NY, but I was such a wuss and ended up drinking sparking apple cider instead..oh well, it was still good. I kept pretending I was drunk as the night wore on :rofl:


----------



## jms895

Hello girls! Just got back from mums and had a mass dinner and chocolate overload again! Went to sleep at 5am this morning, heartburn was so bad I slept sat up, reflus is so bad I nearly puked in my sleep twice other night its gross! :cry:
Must ask MW next week for something. I not seen her for 8 weeks other than the one at hospital for the BP issues.
Anyway, hope you are all well?? Again its been busy on here sorry if I missed anything! I figured Donna is Dippy Dee but I forget people's real names, terrible baby brain!! :lol:
Jade xx


----------



## beancounter

claire-lou said:


> Know what you mean about movement, loads of people told me it would be like a fluttering feeling abit like a butterfly. A Butterfly, they all lied, I personally think mine would be better described as an albatross trying to escape!

well yes, that's just a lie. I make it a kung fu octopus intent on kicking it's way out of there. 

Happy birthday logie :D

Saw the doctor today who didn't know what was going on either but promised to find out. Listened to the peanuts heartbeat and got a kicking as a result. He said peanut was probably lying transverse. Silly peanut, move around! Apparently the midwife should phone me next week with some answers.

I ordered a gallon of gaviscon while I was at the doctors, lol. Mmmmm mintyx


----------



## mummymadness

Hi Ladies ...

Thank you so much for the kind words , The kids managed to eat today and swapped places , Now finnley is fast asleep in bed , And as layla has slept all day is now wide awake lol i think the calpol is working :) .

the epu rang me back , Everything seems normal .. I have been advised to double my calorie intake daily and see if i raise weight over a period of 2 weeks and if bump is measuring right size by m/w not to worry :) gosh i have eaten non stop today lol .
As for the pins and needles she thinks it was because i was laid funny maybe trapping a nerve and since earlier it hasnt happened again thank god .
I feel lots better now and baby is having a disco in there wich is reassuring :) .


So sorry to hear every one has heartburn it sounds horrid and i hope the gaviscon helps you all :) . 

Claire i love the Albatros mark lol lol lol , Butterfly my bum lol . xxxxxxxx .


----------



## jms895

MM just read about your worries hun, hope all is ok :hugs: and get some pigging out done :lol: xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## mummymadness

Lol thanks hun . This pigging is hard work lol .
My list so far today .

Toast for breakfast 
A microwave sweet and sour chicken meal with rice
Two wholegrain wraps (Nothing in them lol)
a handfull of Quality street chocolates
Two lollys
Picked at some grapes
3 cups of tea
And Home made spag bol for tea ....

I think i have trebled never mind doubled my calories lol . xxxxxxx .


----------



## jms895

Well done, eating like a trouper! One thing I NEVER had a prob with :lol:
I cant stop eating! he he
You will be fine hun and seem to be eating well to me :hugs: xx


----------



## jms895

Ohhh forgot to mention... got my ante natal classes tomorrow and sunday 10-1 how exciting :lol:


----------



## Shifter

I've only ever heard people say that baby's *first* tangible movements as feeling like a butterfly, or bubbles popping, which they did for me. Crikey that was a while ago now! I never assumed they would feel like that all the way through :rofl: I was quite well prepared for the samba going on in my bump every evening. We had some awesome gymnastics last night, all around my navel was undulating and the book I was holding to read in bed kept hitting me in the face when bubs kicked my hand off my belly :rofl:

Aurora - I didn't know you had a little girl called Holly. It's a great name, but then I _am_ biased :winkwink:


----------



## mummymadness

whooo ante natal classes , It all gets real from then on hun means its comming real quick :) .
I did them with Layla but not with finnley or this one . Good luck have fun . xxx .


----------



## jms895

Thanks MM am excited :lol:
Shifter - you are funny! same here with the little man, my arm goes up and down when rested on my belly and he likes it when I am in the bath too :cloud9: cant wait till I see some limbs sticking out! :rofl:


----------



## Shifter

Our antenatal classes start next week too :happydance: first one on 7th, next on 9th! I can't wait to tour the hospital on the 25th, that'll make it all feel even more real.

But I can tell the staff will really _love_ me, I'll be the one with my hand up asking endless questions and challenging all their talk of pain :rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## kaylynn040485

Ooooh lucky u jms895, my classes were supposed to start a couple of weeks ago but missed the first one cause i was sick and now dont want to go to second one as the new person so need to wait until i see midwife to arrange new ones. im sad coz was really looking forward to it!


----------



## jms895

THey offered me end of Feb or this weekend, thought end of Feb was pushing it a bit!!

Shifter I am sure you will sort them all out and have them hypnobirthing in no time :lol:

Anyone heard from Dippy dee? xx


----------



## Shifter

kaylynn040485 said:


> Ooooh lucky u jms895, my classes were supposed to start a couple of weeks ago but missed the first one cause i was sick and now dont want to go to second one as the new person so need to wait until i see midwife to arrange new ones. im sad coz was really looking forward to it!

That's quite early to start classes hun, maybe it's different in Scotland. It's normally after 30-32 weeks they start. Did you book some other than those offered at your hospital?


----------



## PixieKitty

Oooer, I completely forgot to get myself into some antenatal classes! Guess I'll just have to be unprepared :blush:


----------



## Shifter

PixieKitty said:


> Oooer, I completely forgot to get myself into some antenatal classes! Guess I'll just have to be unprepared :blush:

You should still be able to get a tour of your hospital hun and maybe a place on a course if there have been cancellations. Try ringing them. Your MW might also do courses at your GP surgery, so check with her. Good luck :hugs:


----------



## March mummy

I havent booked my ante natal classes yet either as figured if moving awayf rom area mid Jan why start them here then have to start again in new area, but now worried I not going to get any classes and feel totally unprepared to be a Mum. 

I asked a stupid question to my mum about a Pram sheet yesterday and although actaully knew the answer as soon as the question came out of my mouth it has made me feel really unprepared as mum just looked at me and laughed.

She trying to be supportive but I think she thinks I cant do this on my own and I starting to think that she totally right I totally unprepared, it makes it worse cos everyone just says that my mum will end up taking care of the baby and although yes I will need help and want her to help I dont want her taking care of my baby thats my job. I know I messed up and that I have to move home but I'm 25 and I want to be able to do this myself. She was that age when I was born and she coped so why cant I? Just cos she had a supportive husband and I dont doesnt mean I'm incapable I just never done it before so dont know right??? Arghhh I so scared. I feel like I made a mistake by having this baby sometimes and I dont wnat to feel like this.


----------



## jms895

March mummy dont worry hun :hugs: I think panic descends on us all every so often! And people who have been there and done that try ad take over and give you advice on this and that, you will be just great xxxxx


----------



## kaylynn040485

No was given the dates by midwife at 12wk scan i think it was, hadnt even realised it was quite early shifter, maybe she has made a mistake with the dates she gave me and wont be later than everyone else coz really want to go. Thanks


----------



## March mummy

Thanks I just feel so unprepared, I think its also because I havent bought a cot yet and although do have other things like moses basket and pram I havent seen any of it yet and I feel like I havent got anything organised. I need to see the things in place I think. 

Everything in my life seems topsy turvy at the moment and I just want to be organised for once in my life as I going to be a mum, but what with the building work still going on in my house and me try to make it look presentable for someone to rent whilst packing up my items to move this month and work and trying to sort out MA I just cant get anything into any sense of organisation. 

I want an easy life!!!! Arghhhh!!!! :cry::cry:


----------



## aurora32

Shifter said:


> I've only ever heard people say that baby's *first* tangible movements as feeling like a butterfly, or bubbles popping, which they did for me. Crikey that was a while ago now! I never assumed they would feel like that all the way through :rofl: I was quite well prepared for the samba going on in my bump every evening. We had some awesome gymnastics last night, all around my navel was undulating and the book I was holding to read in bed kept hitting me in the face when bubs kicked my hand off my belly :rofl:
> 
> Aurora - I didn't know you had a little girl called Holly. It's a great name, but then I _am_ biased :winkwink:

LOL Yep she is my youngest of 2 daughters was 5 on 21st December, is really excited about her new brother or sister she would prefer a sister but is happy whatever as i got told.


----------



## Shifter

aurora32 said:


> LOL Yep she is my youngest of 2 daughters was 5 on 21st December, is really excited about her new brother or sister she would prefer a sister but is happy whatever as i got told.

Now see, everyone assumes *I* was a December baby because of my name. It's always a bit of an awkward pause after I tell them I was born in August :dohh:


----------



## Deb_baby

OMG..missed out on alot last few days took me like half an hour to catch up on whats happening with everyone.

Happy birthday Logie hope you had a good day!!

My midwife was sorting out my antenatal classes but havent heard from her, still waiting to hear back from the hospital too as had to cancel my scan nexy week as am up in aberdeen and midwife has booked me in for the week after so i dont see the point in making two trips since its like 7/8 hours on the train, so anyway phoned the hospital and the receptionist just basically said they were full for scans the week after and hung up i was quite shocked so my consultant is now sorting it all out.

sorry for the long post - i'm never very good at sortening things up x


----------



## aurora32

Shifter said:


> aurora32 said:
> 
> 
> LOL Yep she is my youngest of 2 daughters was 5 on 21st December, is really excited about her new brother or sister she would prefer a sister but is happy whatever as i got told.
> 
> Now see, everyone assumes *I* was a December baby because of my name. It's always a bit of an awkward pause after I tell them I was born in August :dohh:Click to expand...

Holly was being Holly no matter when she was born i love the name its pretty yet strong, dont think it matters tbh. :hugs:


----------



## MummyCat

Heya,

How's everyone??? Happy Birthday Logie... hope you're having a fabulous day!!! 

Was wondering if anyone else is getting cramps like period pains? I'm not sure if it's braxton hicks, or cramps due to dehydration (don't think I am), or baby in a funny position?? I've had them on and off for two days now!!!

Anyone experienced this? xxx


----------



## mummymadness

I have had a few pains mummycat hun , I think its baby in awkward position or maybe the B/H are starting ohhhh its soo close now can you believe it .

You will do fine March mummy dont let any one make you feel you cannot do it , Iam sure in time you will be super orginised and all prepared :) . xxxx .


----------



## MummyCat

Ta hun... I was discussing this with hubby on the way home from hols today... the first thing he asked me is what do you lovelies say on the forum! Bless him!! He already knows its my source of ALL things baby related! :)

He's asked me to let him know how often I have them so we can keep an eye on it and if it really worries me then I'll call the midwife... but for now.... I'm going to put it down to awkward position! 

You're right...it's starting to get close.... 11 weeks till due day and 8 weeks till full term! That's just crazy!! And you're a week ahead of me.... so even less for you!!! xxx


----------



## nainie

Hi All !!! I didint know how to cut and paste me on to list but I'm just coming over to third tri . Due March 28th .... I cant believe how fast time is flying ...AARRGGHHH !!!!

;)


----------



## Logiebear

Hi Nainie and welcome over. It is getting scary now when you think that the Feb mums have 4 mums already now. All born small and cute but we may have our first one, does any one know how Dippy Dee is doing?

I have 9 weeks from Monday until my section date so OOOOooooooo so close!!


----------



## KatienSam

i have added you to the list nainie. i have put you as a yellow as you havent a pink or blue ticker, but let me know if you know the sex xx

time is flying! On monday I have 5 weeks til baby is term and eviction is served and 8 weeks til due date! :shock: xx


----------



## Amanda

Shocking isn't it? I think with the build-up to Xmas and then all the celebrations, we've just sort of lost a month! Does that make sense?

Conversation with woman at work yesterday:

Her: Aww, look at you, bless ya. (Hobbling on my crutches) How long have you got left?

Me: Well, I'm officially almost 29 weeks pg, so normally I would have a maximum of 13 weeks left. But as it'll be a planned C Section at no later than 39 weeks, that leaves me 10 weeks. Oh, and I had placenta previa at my last scan, so I have to have another scan and if it's still covering the cervix, mw says that they will probably give me the Section that week so there's no chance of pre-term labour.

Her: Oh. So when's your scan?

Me: February 12th.

Her: Wow - that's less than 6 weeks away!!

Me: SHIT!!!!!!! :shock::shock::shock:


----------



## beancounter

may I join you in the shouting of shit whilst running blindly clutching at my head in a desperate way??


----------



## claire-lou

Ladies you are sending me into panic mode here. Can't believe how close we are now. Where have the last few months gone?




March mummy said:


> I havent booked my ante natal classes yet either as figured if moving awayf rom area mid Jan why start them here then have to start again in new area, but now worried I not going to get any classes and feel totally unprepared to be a Mum.
> 
> I asked a stupid question to my mum about a Pram sheet yesterday and although actaully knew the answer as soon as the question came out of my mouth it has made me feel really unprepared as mum just looked at me and laughed.
> 
> She trying to be supportive but I think she thinks I cant do this on my own and I starting to think that she totally right I totally unprepared, it makes it worse cos everyone just says that my mum will end up taking care of the baby and although yes I will need help and want her to help I dont want her taking care of my baby thats my job. I know I messed up and that I have to move home but I'm 25 and I want to be able to do this myself. She was that age when I was born and she coped so why cant I? Just cos she had a supportive husband and I dont doesnt mean I'm incapable I just never done it before so dont know right??? Arghhh I so scared. I feel like I made a mistake by having this baby sometimes and I dont wnat to feel like this.


Try not to worry too much. I think it's a mum thing, mine is exactly the same. Although my circumstances are different to yours in that i don't live with her she seems to think i may have some sort of total breakdown when he's born. She seems to forget that I've done ok for myself so far. I think in her eyes I'm still 15 and she jusat wants to protect me. And don't stress about asking daft questions (I did that before pregnancy). It's often just for reassurance.
:hug:


----------



## Logiebear

It is becoming a worrying sign that we are all so panick stricken lol even those of us with kids already are scared pantless :rofl:

I have another scan on Friday to check on little lady's growth so I shall let you know how she is doing!


----------



## mummymadness

now look what i have started the panick stage .Next Month (Feb) we could start seeing our March babies born it really is soon .
I am in panick mode too and i have donw it twice before not long ago either lol lol .
I keep thinking ohhh got to do this ohhh got to get that sorted .

Hope everyones well , Iam going to see if i can find anything else out about Donna .

Im having a stressy day , Finnley bless him has gotton worse , Luckily Layla is eating again and feeling better , But finnley has a 39 temp and sleeping all day bless him .
I know his ill as he wont stop clinging on to me and cuddling me , And he is not a very cuddly baby usually awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww bless him .

Luckily i feel fine , And still keeping to my extra calorie diet :) . xx .


----------



## katycam

Im getting really down at the moment. I am absolutely petrified, my fiance goes to afghan in a week and isnt back until a month after due date. so im totally alone. we moved back in with my parents last month to save money, so now we are sharing a single bed, there is no room for us there and i hate it. my parents are making things hard for us, we pay for everything, and we have no money left to save to get out of there. i found out this morning that my best mate had a baby girl this morning, but she disowned me the minute i said i was pregnant because apparantly i was copying. i have no on to talk to at all. all i seem to do at the moment is cry. i feel disgusting, everytime i look at the mirror it makes me feel sick.


----------



## Shifter

Bean - what's up? Why you clutching head?

Everyone - DON'T PANIC! We are all going to be fine. We have support all around us from our loved ones and each other. March is not the end for the March Club, we'll all be moving over to other parts of the forum and still be there for each other, through breastfeeding, nappies, tantrums and all of it :hug:

Katycam - :hugs: it sounds really hard, it's a rotten situation that you're in, but you're not alone. You have your parents and US!! Sounds like your "best mate" was never much of a friend if she treated you like that. Have a look at your GP surgery for posters advertising mums groups, maybe going to something like that will help you feel you have supportive people around you. And just think, when your OH gets back how wonderful it will be for him to meet your little one!


----------



## mummymadness

Katycam hun , Were all here anytime .
If you feel down come here for a chat , It sounds a horrid situation ... But just think 4 weeks after your baby comes you will be a compleate family wich will be amazing :) .

I hope you manage to sort your hosuing out soon , Have you tried any housing assosiations ?? . xxxx .


----------



## March mummy

Katycam I totally understand how you feel, I hit the panic mode as soon as I returned to my mums. I been living on my own for ages and it feels so wierd to be living with mum again, it feels like I gone back a stage in my life.

I know its the right thing to do though as I know she wil give me support which I wont get here and as on my own doing this I do need it, but I know what you mean you have no money to get out of situation and you feel swamped with advise of mum knows best.

I keep trying to say to myself yes mum knows best and that means I'll know best when LO arrives as I wil be mum! Hopefully if I say it enough I'll believe it.

I wish she would stop telling me that my ex will turn up once baby born just to interfere as it stresses me out everytime I here his name mentioned. Its really worrying me though as I had got him out of my system and wanted to forget about him then she said that I'd here from him at Christmas as he'd be on his own and missing the fact that he cant have the fun time he had with all my family last year. (they spoilt him rotten) he turnt up for Christmas day a week b4 hand and said he was coming to my family's with me so they rushed out bought him gifts and made him feel totally welcome and he jsut shat on all of us. 

But she was right there I heard from him Christmas and tried to be civil to him although did not invite him despite his guilt trip text about having beans on toast for Christmas day on his own. BUt then when was busy as working over festive period too and stuff didnt reply to his messages and he got al funny with me, I dont want that atmosphere around my LO. god he really riles me and I hate the fact mum probably right he will turn up, as although I cant see him bothering as it would cost him too much money to get to London (where I'll be having baby - which he'll complain about) and he'll struggle to find the place I can see him moaning to his mummy and her giving him the money to get there. I wish I could just magic him away once and for all, not cos I dont want him to be involved in baby's life but he just irritates me so much and makes me feel so low nad I dont want my baby feeling like that. He never wanted the baby so I jsut dont understand why he would want to get involved and as he ept questioning me about it being his and asked me to prove it I just dont want all that, I told him he can be as involved as he likes but I not playing his games and if I feel really depressed everytime he with me because he makes me feel worthless I worry that he'll do the same to my LO and I really dont want that LO is not worthless I may not have planned to have him or even considered being a mum before I found out I was pregnant but since then I have always wanted this baby and I know that he will not be worthless he will be the most precious thing in this world. 

God I wish I dont know, I dont want to be one of those people that prevents the father seeing the child jsut because of bitterness but I just I dont know. I don't want him thinking that he can manipulate the baby like he has me. 

Ahh I've ranted again. God all I seem to be doing at the moment is crying feeling low about myself or ranting about things I cant do very much about and that havent happened yet. Sorry all. :cry:


----------



## March mummy

On a more positive note, Donna (dippy dee) is Ok, Harley has settled down and she is hopeful to be coming home today, she had a very irritable womb but all is well at moment although Harley is engaged but back to back. 

All seems good at the moment for them both.


----------



## katycam

mummymadness said:


> Katycam hun , Were all here anytime .
> If you feel down come here for a chat , It sounds a horrid situation ... But just think 4 weeks after your baby comes you will be a compleate family wich will be amazing :) .
> 
> I hope you manage to sort your hosuing out soon , Have you tried any housing assosiations ?? . xxxx .

i have been told its a 2-4 year wait for a place with council so not counting on getting anywhere soon.
he might not be back in england then though, just back to his camp in germany. i hate not know what is going on.


----------



## PixieKitty

Not if you're pregnant hun, you'll be top priority automatically. Good luck and we're all here if you need a chat! :hugs:


----------



## jms895

Katycam and Marchmummy :hugs: to you both xxx
MM hope kids are ok?
Logie - How was the birthday?
MummyCat - hope the pains have stopped?
I went to Ante natal this morning then Macdonalds after and have spent 3 hours in bed :dohh: still knackered! In a panic again over doing the nursery and packing my bag but I just cant be bothered to do anything today! I am lazy! Dreading work mon :cry: xx


----------



## Shifter

jms895 said:


> I went to Ante natal this morning then Macdonalds after and have spent 3 hours in bed :dohh: still knackered! In a panic again over doing the nursery and packing my bag but I just cant be bothered to do anything today! I am lazy! Dreading work mon :cry: xx

Don't worry hun. It will all fall in to place and work won't be as bad as you think :hugs:

I have flashes of worry about getting ready when I think about how much there is to do - nursery still full of boxes from move, have bought practically nothing for bubs yet etc. - but I reassure myself thinking about all the evenings and weekends that we still have. It's actually lots of time. Let's not freak out yet.


----------



## jms895

Shifter I agree, I just need bubbas stuff, back packed and moses basket the rest can wait!! xx


----------



## KatienSam

im going to have a big splurg of baby buying in a few weeks, get everything sorted. i bought maternity pads today which made it all seem a bit real lol not looking forward to a 'period' type thing again :( (and im sure my OH isnt looking forward to PMT lol)

xxx


----------



## Deb_baby

i know this is going to make me sound soo stupid, but im staying at my mums for 6 weeks while on maternity and when i go bk home at end of Feb will have to pack hospital bag then... Just wandering what i should pack so i can get OH to get the things i dont have while i'm away x


----------



## jms895

Same here, have bought all the horribles pants and pads and towels etc and was thinking uh oh its real now. Plus ante natal this morning also made it more real! Car seat is next on agenda for me, may have a look now
Thinking of the new Maxi cosie one from boots, anyone recommend any?
xx


----------



## KatienSam

there is a thread at the top of the third tri for what to pack in your bag hun.

i got a maxi cosi pram which came with car seat etc and its really nice and easy to use. my antenatal classes start next monday, so that will be fun and scary all at once lol 

Have you all got the new mothercare catalogue? i picked it up today and just having a browse, nothing really new apart from clothes!

xxx


----------



## jms895

No but have looked online. Sometimes I think Mothercare are a rip off, I like Boots dont know why
I am looking at a placenta tomorrow and touring the labour suite! :lol:
Cant wait!
Gonna look at some car seats now....
Do I need one of those bouncer thingys? xx


----------



## jms895

I take that back, just logged on to MotherC and they got a sale on...... will post any deals xx


----------



## jms895

Right found a seat but it says i need an isofix base or 3 point seat belt, is this a normal car belt then? HELP? xx


----------



## Logiebear

There are threads all over of things to pack in your bag if any one needs a help. It is just common sense at first and if you have to stay any longer then your oh can bring more in. I have to pack 2 bags as I am usually in a few days before the baby arrives so no need to pack it all in one!

My birthday was lovely Jade thanks for asking hun xxx

The kind of car seat you get depends on your lifestyle really. If you are going to be getting in and out of the car alot and going shopping but not for longer than 2 hrs then I would go for a travel system so you can use a base with it and just lift the baby in and out and onto a pram chasis. If you go shopping for 2 hrs or more then get any car seat suitable for newborns as you should be lying your baby flat in a pram anyway. Hope that helps Jade xxx


----------



## KatienSam

and yes three point seatbelt is a standard seat belt. I am getting an isofox base because its easy to clip in and out as i use my car lots.

god just having to think about how long your going to be out for is going to be a mission, if im out longer than 2 hours i will have to take my carrycot attachment lol, if its just a nip in and out of tesco il just clip on the car seat! i cant wait to use my pram lol

xx


----------



## jms895

Thanks Logie! Please look at this link for me, Maxi cosi have good reviews, if I get this will i need anything with it or does it just strap into the car? Thanks :hugs: xxxxxxxx


----------



## jms895

KatienSam said:


> and yes three point seatbelt is a standard seat belt. I am getting an isofox base because its easy to clip in and out as i use my car lots.
> 
> god just having to think about how long your going to be out for is going to be a mission, if im out longer than 2 hours i will have to take my carrycot attachment lol, if its just a nip in and out of tesco il just clip on the car seat! i cant wait to use my pram lol
> 
> xx


I still dont understand :dohh:
Does anyone have a link for the base thingy I need?
So I need the seat only for quick journeys, and for long days the base to click in and out? CONFUSED!! xxxxxxxx


----------



## Logiebear

These are the links for car seat bases, they tell you which seats you get for them andhow etc.

https://www.mothercare.com/s?Action=submit&rh=n:42764041&field-keywords=car+seat+base

the bases attach to your car via the car seat belt then all you have to do is clip the car seat in and out of the base instead of having to undo the seat from it every time. Hope that is a little clearer. I have a Graco system and they have a base so it's easier to just pop in and out of the base!


----------



## Shifter

Hi Jade - first and foremost is to find a variety of car seats that will fit your car! You can't buy any seat you fancy as you may only find two or three that will go in your car. Mothercare, Halfords and various other places offer advice and fitting services to find the right seat for your car.

ISOFIX is a "universal" system, only it's not really universal as any car older than about two years won't be compatible :dohh: but basically it's a type of base that fits into a wide range of makes and models that a good variety of car seats also fit into.

Your pram may have a car seat for newborns that is compatible with both your pram and ISOFIX, or their own brand base. If you are going to get a seat you can clip onto your pram chassis then you will need a base too to fit it into your car. This usually means spending about £200 for a car seat and base that lasts 6-9 months.

For better value you can get car seats that are appropriate from day one until the kid is four or so years old. These have to stay fixed in your car full time though, they don't come in and out easily and won't attach to your pram. They cost about £100.

I hope this helps and doesn't confuse you more!


----------



## jms895

Well my car is older than 2 years so have shot that one! I think I best wait and go into the shop to ask he he
Thanks Shifter, Katie and Logie xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## mummymadness

It confuses teh heck out of me lol .
I baught the m&p pramette with the care seat prima viggo i think its called .
I placed it in my car when i was trying it out , And it fits great thats about as much knowledge as i have lol .

p.s mine has a base thingy i think lol , it even has a spirit level part to tell you if its in straight how kool lol .
Ohhh and my car is 7 year old and it fits great in there . x .

Good luck picking hun . x .


----------



## KatienSam

if you go onto the maxi cosi website at the bottom right there is a button to click on that tells you what cars support isofix. Isofix is not the carseat its completely seperate and the car seat clips on to it, you do not have to get one but if you will be using car lots then its easier to clip carseat onto the isofix rather than using the seatbelt around the carseat. isofix is a bit of a "luxury" item i.e. you can live without it and just belt the carseat in!

(basically if there are two metal bars behind your seats in the back of your car the isofix attaches to them so u just click on the car seat)

go to halfords and ask them to check if your car has isofix, you can get easyfix bases as well which are permanently belted into your car so u can clip on car seat if u dont have isofix xxx

xxx


----------



## March mummy

Oh my god I soo didnt realsie how complicated it would be jsut to buy a car seat. I have one which comes with the pram I've got, the whole travel system has never been used but was one my cousin bought. 

I havent even seen it so I havent a clue if I'll need to think about a base thingy, I thought it would jsut be a simple case of taking it out and strapping it in the car securely. :blush: 

Arghh now I feel even less prepared. God this baby hasnt got a chance poor little mite, he going to be sitting there praying he still alive the next morning at this rate. 

I can't do this. ARGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!! :cry:


----------



## March mummy

Katiensam you always sound so chilled out and calm and prepared for everything.

Please tell me you are panicking (sp) inside just keeping a cool head on here. Its impossible to be that calm all the time isnt it. MAybe its just me, what with moving and everything but I cant help but panic, and you probably get support from you OH.

I know I have help at hand when it comes to it but I just feel I cant do any of it by myself I dont know where to start!


----------



## katieandbump

Its all those pregnancy books she reads you are a sponge! Fountain of knowledge lol

Anyone else thinking about hospital bags you must be katie your an early marchy like me..... we're staying at ohs for 2 weeks around end of jan so when i get back i'll be 35 weeks so figured i should start now. Wow it makes you excited :D i can't wait xxxxx


----------



## March mummy

I think I need to start reading a few of these books instead of just relying on what I've read on different web pages and common sense as starting to feel as if I dont actually have much common sense. lol

I have started to think about hospital bags already even though still quite a way to go as only 29 weeks, but I think thats jsut because as I moving house I want to know that all the stuff I need for when I go into labour organised even if nothing else is. As I work for a hotel company I figure if house isnt organised when I have baby my mum will have to sort it whilst I in hospital and when I come out I'll pay to stay in the hotel with the baby until everythign sorted out, atleast the baby will have a cot that way. :blush:


----------



## KatienSam

ha ha ha im not having a panic as such, if i do that i get myself confused and nothing will make sense, im a list gal, i have everything written down in a special notepad and i have diarised things to get done etc, my OH is just a yes man, i make all the decisions etc so he isnt too involved, he keeps telling me things to get that his friends have recommended and he just gets a 'got' back lol

write a list of things, no particular theme or order of things u want (not just material, things u need to sort out in your head as well, things u need to learn for baby) and just refer back to it when u have a mo. when its written down on a list u dont suddenly remember u needed to do that/think about that, because u remind yourself everytime u look at your list!

i have a diary and everyday i try to complete tasks from my list. the list will always get bigger as you think of things to add on everyday but you also cross things off daily! i just find i can organise myself best if it is written down.

i have organised my last few weeks lol, i dont look forward at what needs to be done i just follow my diary otherwise u panic. i have got loads to do before baby is here but i know i have set dates and days when i will do them!!

im a cleaning and organising freak lol

xx


----------



## KatienSam

katieandbump said:


> Its all those pregnancy books she reads you are a sponge! Fountain of knowledge lol
> 
> Anyone else thinking about hospital bags you must be katie your an early marchy like me..... we're staying at ohs for 2 weeks around end of jan so when i get back i'll be 35 weeks so figured i should start now. Wow it makes you excited :D i can't wait xxxxx

yeah i read lots of books lol, i read ahead 10 weeks in pregnancy so now im learning about care of a newborn all the time lol i am a little sponge of information, even if someone has a problem i havent had i need to know about it so out come the bloody midwifery books :rofl::dohh:

i am thinking about hospital bag, i have set aside weeks 33 and 34 for buying the remainder of my baby stuff so i will pack the bag in those two weeks! ha ha, im such a organised freakazoid! :muaha::blush::dohh:

xx


----------



## March mummy

Right I going to start writing a list of things to do right now. Problem is last time I did that I paniced even more thinking god there only so many days left to do all this in, Im worse when Im at work now cos I write all these list of what I need to do and hype myself up to do them but then by the time I get home at 11pm I jsut dont want to do them and then when I start work at 7am the next day i get annoyed with myself for not having done anything and decide that on my day off I going to sort out one topic from my list, but I jsut end up laying in bed half the day cos I just cant be bothered. 

I have changed my leaving date for maternity now as just feel Ill never get everything done otherwise as when do a late shift then a morning shift I just dont want to do anything else.

Right plan list simple right? :roll:


----------



## katieandbump

No that's a good plan that's what i'd do if it wasn't for staying at oh's parents and now i've started too early and gone and got all excited and it seems like its forever away again. doh! lol I love cleaning the products smell so good especially washing up liquid and dove soap mmmmmm


----------



## jms895

Marchmummy thatcomment you made about the baby made me laugh!! :rofl:

I wish i had stayed in bed, just spent 180 quid in mothercare, nursery is going to be Please look after me bear, now am skint.

Ikea is out ofthe nursery stuff, looked at argos they got some good stuff-any advice on furnture anywhere else ladies?

Car seat-phhhhhh I have given up!! :lol:


----------



## jms895

Ihave got everything for the hospital bag down to the sweets and drinks!:lol:
Its just not packed as such.....................


----------



## mummymadness

I live in organised cahos , So its kinda of ok around here lol lol lol . x .


----------



## March mummy

I think I just live in chaos. :rofl:


----------



## March mummy

Completely new question, has anyone had really painful Brackton hicks which seem to accumulate more one side of you than other, as I keep getting this irregular pain on my left side abdomen and back where my body seems to tighten but its always to the left side. Its kind of like what they describe b/h as but only to left side? 

Baby becomes really active when I get these pains though a bit further over to where the pain is.

Is this normal?


----------



## March mummy

I thought at first it was just me being a wimp and not liking pain of any kind and it was just baby moving or jsut wind but its getting more painful and I dont think it is.


----------



## jms895

March mummy not surehun, maybe BH but itshould not be painful! Maybe check with MW?xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## March mummy

Yeah thanks I have an appointment with consultant on Tuesday as have my anti D jab then, so will ask them then. Hopefully its just me being a hypocondriact or something. I prob jsut pulled a muscle when been moving things in house and now it hurts where baby kicking same area and I overreacting. 

Thanks, will defo ask on Tuesday.


----------



## jms895

Hope you are ok? Drink lots of water as BH can sometimes start with dehydration xxx


----------



## Amanda

jms895 said:


> Hope you are ok? Drink lots of water as BH can sometimes start with dehydration xxx

I was going to suggest that as well. When I get them bad, it is always when I've not been drinking much.

I've now decided that I'm doing my list tomorrow. I've got soooo much I need to buy/sort. Who'd have thought I was on number 3!! :dohh::rofl:


----------



## March mummy

That could be what it is then as sat in a really hot room a work at min and keep putting the air con on, maybe I should go over to restarant and get a glass of water. just thought I'd ask if anyone else had anythign similar as its been like this for couple of days now. 

Ill try drinking more and see if that helps then. Thanks jms. X


----------



## lolly101

Wow!! how many posts today!!!It's taken my AGES to read through them!!!

We got our travel system ordered...its a Graco one and my friend has offered me her car seat base!! Phew!!! We were undecided anyway so now I got one! Just hope it fits in my car now!!! If not we will just use the seat belt!!!

I am gonna start my hosp bag soon too I think..As Dan was 6 weeks early I am a bit paranoid this time...My Mil had to pack mine last time when I went into labour...I had just been to an Ann summers party and got a toothbrush shaped like a willy.she packed that one instead of my proper one!!!:rofl: We did laugh when I got to hosp!!!

March Mummy good luck with your anti d...it's not so bad so don't let them make you think it is..they tried to with me and i got all worked up...no need:hugs: Check with the midwife about those pains. It is prob something "normal" but it's nice to hear it!

KatieandSam . I am like you, a list person. I have a list of baby things I have got, things I have to get. Cleaning to do and on what day. I find I can cope this way and I'm not panicking. I'm so glad I'm not the only one!!!


----------



## tiggertea

Aaaargh! I need some lists too I think - been in such a tizzy today about just about everything. :rofl: silly debz!

Next task is: hospital bag..... anyone care to share what they are packing? (Help me with my list!)

Oh thought I'd give you girls a giggle too - I put handsoap on my toothbrush this morning :blush: luckily I caught on before it reached my mouth!


----------



## March mummy

I did the other way round the other day when at my mums insstead of putting soap on my hands to wash them with I put toothpaste on them just as my mum walked in the bathroom to see. She just gave me the wierdest look as if to say "I not really her mother she was swapped at birth but I have tried." 

I really think there is no hope for me. But hey atleast we have an excuse of being pregnant, would love to know what my ex OH's excuse is. 

As last time he took the dog out and went to the shop he walked all the way home then relsied he'd left my poor little pup at the shop, glad he not caring for the child. Id have to have one of those beepers on him at all times, although the way my memory is at the moment maybe I should do that anyway. Find I've put him in the coffe cupboard instead of the coffee the way things are at the moment.

:blush:


----------



## KatienSam

the list thing has really made me giggle now, i just find its the best way to cope with things... i get excited when i get to something and iv already covered it by a unplanned shopping trip / accidently coming across something while browsing the internet lol!!!

i have started my bag and i thought the suitcase style thing was too big but i now think its too small lol!!

so far i have:

maternity towels
breast pads
vasaline (for dry lips while using gas and air and babys first nappy so i dont have to scrub the tar like meconium off)
pack of nappies
1 going home outfit for baby (inc scratch mits and a hat)
3 vests
3 sleep suits
blanket
cotton wool

got loads more to go in there but thats where iv started, iv planned to finish my bag between week 33 and 34.

xx


----------



## jms895

Tiggertea, there is a hospital bag list at the top of the third tri forum posts xx


----------



## KatienSam

march mummy when do u go on maternity leave from work? xx

when does everyone go on maternity leave actually?! 

xx


----------



## kaylynn040485

i stop 19thfeb but my mat leave doesnt start until 29th March coz i have 6wks holiday so it quite good. Counting down the days!!!! When do u stop KatieandSam?

Kx


----------



## jms895

My Mat leave officially starts on 9th March but I am using a weeks leave tagged to that, also have another 4 days to use so may tag that too. I will be finished end Feb so 7 or 8 weeks left - gulp! xx


----------



## KatienSam

im on maternity leave already and have been since i was about 6 weeks pregnant lol!!!

had a previous miscarriage and had a stressful job which we agreed wasnt worth the risk :) i have temp'd though, but there was never much work around!

xxx


----------



## jms895

Dont blame you Katie, wish I could afford to pack up am p****d off with it now :cry:
Gonna go and sort some baby stuff in a mo and pack some of my bag, cheer me up a bit! Have been lazy today :lol:
Night everyone xx


----------



## kaylynn040485

Oh god-sorry didnt realise. Well u must be super organised?

I cant wait to stop, although im only 27 wks im really feeling it the past couple of weeks. Deperate to stop?

Yeah we use temps alot in our work and they have all been saying the same, must be so hard when u rely on it!


----------



## KatienSam

yeah thats prob why im super organised because i try to keep my brain busy in the day. i was a legal PA so im used to having things organised and having to stick to deadlines etc :D

xxx


----------



## kaylynn040485

Yeah i can imagine, at least u havnt run out of things to do. what date r u due again? Im terrible for remembering!


----------



## kaylynn040485

On a completely different subject...

Im hoping to bf but incase it doesnt go to plan know i have to have formula and bottles at the ready but how much?

I dont want to spend a fortune then i dont need it all but know i need to be prepared so any ides?

Kx


----------



## Amanda

My maternity leave starts 27th February. Although I only work 3 days a week, so I've only got 24 working days left! :happydance:

I'm really trying to stay at work as long as I can. It sounds silly, but with Charlie, I had such a bad back as well as my SPD that the gp signed me off sick for the last few weeks. So I sort of fizzled out, and didn't leave properly. No card, goodbyes, nothing.:cry: So this time, I want to be able to enjoy my last week or so.

Tip for anyone planning on staying in hospital more than a day (although I'm sure we all would prefer to be home). When I went in for my C Section with Charlie, I took everything I would need for about 3 days. But I was then told that for cleanliness, we were no longer allowed to keep bags in the ward. So DH had to keep it all in the car boot! :dohh:

kaylynn040485 - I'm bottle feeding from the start (previous problems), so need to get steriliser, 6 bottles, teats, bottle brush, formula, etc. I'm not sure what you'll need if you're just looking for a back-up... Maybe get a box of those disposable ready-sterilised bottles and a couple of cartons of ready-made formula? If needed, I'm sure someone can pop to the shops and get you everything else you need.:hugs:


----------



## laydee10

*Im due 31st of March andi cant wait to meet my baby GIRL 
im pink team!

congratz to Everyone*


----------



## Logiebear

Kaylynn I am going to try and bf from the start too and I have bought a steriliser and bottles also so I can express some times. And occasionally you can top up with a bottle too if you wanted. I have bought the Tommee Tippee closer to nature bottle x 6 and a micro steriliser by Avent. this is my 4th baby but I have never successfully breast fed yet so I am prepared to try again and hoping for the best but prepared to help myself with top ups, expressing and prepared to use formula too if it helps. If you want to buy formula just buy one box for now as you never know if the baby will like it or not and the whole thing is pot luck really! Does your hosp have a breastfeeding co-ordinator, mine does and I have an app with her next week to discuss my options, ask your midwife and see what they say hun xxx


----------



## Logiebear

Welcome to all the newbies since I last posted xxx

I am on permanent leave as I am a full time mum already having 3 kids now and another one on the way, couldn't earm enough to pay childcare for the 3 youngest!! I love being with my kids anyway and wouldn't change it for the world. 

Is anyone planning on staying at home with their babies or all going back to work??


----------



## tiggertea

Thanks for the hospital bag related advice!

Welcome newbies!

As for maternity leave - I officially start mine on Monday (tomorrow!) but have already been off 2 weeks to finish up my annual leave. I would have stayed on a little longer but they had cut my hours so much I wouldn't have gotten the full Mat Pay so decided it would be better in the long run!

I plan to stay at home with bubs Logie - always said I would coz that's what my mum did and it was nice always having her there, but just not entirely sure ends will meet if I do.... have til Sept to work it out though, but if I can I'll be staying at home! :happydance:


----------



## Logiebear

That's great for you if you can stay at home hun xxx

I have just posted new bump pics on page 479 of the bumps thread! I know it is a very ugly bump but I love it lots and lots xxx


----------



## aurora32

Morning Ladies,

How are you all doing?
Welcome to Laydee10 nice to have you here.

I am at home anyway as have 4 children already and have my hands full with them.
I want to try breast feed this time as with 1st had no milk, tried with no joy with 2nd and 3rd and 4th had milk allergy and was on soya based milk, this time i really want to make a good go of it, got a breast feeding workshop starting in a few weeks plus seeing the co ordintor whilst in hosp. Ive got a steriliser and tommee tippee closer to nature bottles for topping up if necessary or if i fail to feed myself.
How long ago was that that they stopped bags on the ward Amanda? cos thats daft, understand they are clamping down on the hygiene but come on so much so that you dont have your things with you and have them in the car so they can get damp or if oh takes them out to save that he forgets to bring them back.

Got my appointment to see the consultant tomorrow to speak about possible induction due to me having Group b strep, so im hoping that he will be as good as in the past and give me a date so i know what im doing and be a bit more prepaired, especially as my nearest family is over an hour away, my main fear is i go in the night and i dont get to hospital in time for antibiotics for strep b due to having to wait for family to come get the kids, or if oh waits and i go in ambulance he wont get there in time as i went through labour on my own last time as he was sent home at 10 as i wasnt in established labour then it all kicked off fast at 3 am they said they phoned him but he didnt get to hospital in time and stood outside labour ward ringing bell for 20 mins before they let him in i was bloody furious. These points i will be putting across tomorrow, that and the fact i havnt seen my midwife since i was 17 weeks will be 30 weeks on wednesday should have had bloods done at 28 weeks and im higher risk due to having pre eclampsia last pg and high bp so am meant to be monitered i have rung her to be simply told she is off sick and they are understaffed not my problem, sorry girls rant over......:)


----------



## Shifter

Hello all.

I'm a list person too, though not of things to do, just things to get etc. I have a spreadsheet for my to-buy list with formulas set to automatically update how many I still need to get each time I add an item! I have also prepared my hospital bag packing list and birth plan.

As for finding stuff out I read a lot and search the internet. I love these forums but I do like to take the initiative for the most part and go find things out elsewhere. That helps me feel in control and avoid panic.

Maternity leave, well, like Katie, I was temping. I was lucky to get a long term assignment that kept me going for four months. They offered me the permanent position I was covering, but due to moving up north I couldn't accept it, which is a shame as I loved it there :cry: they were so sweet when I left, bought me a present and something for the baby too, as if I were going on maternity leave!

I haven't been offered any temp work since we moved and I have given up now. I consider myself on maternity leave already! I would really love to stay home with the baby, in fact I'm pretty determined to find some means of making money from home once LO is a bit older. I've always hated working and the whole rat race, so if I can avoid ever having to go back to it then I will.

Am just a bit annoyed today as have found out from a couple of ladies on here that I may be waiting 2-3 months to find out if my maternity allowance application has gone through, then even longer before the money starts coming in. I am now even more pissed off with my agency as they held on to my MATB1 form for 6 weeks before finally telling me what I knew anyway that they wouldn't be paying me SMP :hissy: I wish I hadn't bothered asking and just put in my MA application right away at 26 weeks.

We don't desperately need the money, but it would have made getting the last bits for baby easier. Now we might have to ask the MIL to help. I do feel she should have bloody well offered to buy us something by now anyway, but we'd decided since she wasn't forthcoming we would do very well without her help anyway thank you very much. Now we have to swallow our pride and ask her to buy the car seat :cry:


----------



## kaylynn040485

Oh thanks Logiebear, got midwife on friday so will ask her then about whats available to help with bf, im really apprehensive about it actually, think its just the worry that you dont manage to do it but im sure having someone to help will make it a whole lot easier!


----------



## KatienSam

omg shifter now im going to make a spreadsheet, love spreadsheets, i do my account balances on them lol so i know exactly how much money i have at all times lol!!!! got to love a formula! i didnt know we would have to wait months for a decision on MA either... i sent mine off yesterday :( i will kick up a fuss if i dont hear by 37 weeks!

i will prob go to work part time from 6/7 months, i want to get baby into nursery at 6 months for 1 day a week and build it up, im very adament about socialising baby from a young age.

xxx


----------



## mummymadness

wow look at all the messages i missed .
Was up all night with layla , Every hour on the hour she woke crying not been able to breath and out of know where had a massive nose bleed !! .
Glad every ones mat leave is comming up , Time for you then to try rest before baby comes :) . Iam at home every day as OH works sooo hard i keep the house nice look after the kids and allways manage to have his tea on the table by 6 lol .


I will be one of the mummies not b/f , I did try with both Kids before and both times failed .. My body does not co operate ! i do not produce Milk i start with colosturum but then it drys within 24 hours to nothing at all .
I tried manual stimulation , Herbs , Pills .. You name it but nope i cannot do it so i have baught the best of the best bottles i could find this time as a good substitute .
Iam allso thinking of using Hipp baby milk as its organic with good reviews .

I hope it doesnt take that long to sort your money out holly hun **Hugs** .
And hope the Docs can put your mind at ease March mummy and its just a pulled muscle . xxxx .


----------



## March mummy

OK I believe the pain is not pregnancy related in the slightest now and is just part of one of those silly bugs that is going around at the moment as both my boss at work complained about the same pain in exactly the same spot as me and my mum, atleast one of them I know is definately not pregnant and the other is not obviously pregnant if is, lol.

As for my maternity leave my last day is Thursday as in between houses at moment and sleeping in friends spare bedroom which isnt fair to them when I work till 11pm at night and they have a little one themselves. Officially its later than that but taking my holiday I have earned so can leave a little early.

I knew there was a little wait for MA but I didnt realise that it would take that long, only just got my blooming SMP1 form back as had to chase it wih head office payroll as despite fact I already knew I wouldnt be entitled to Mat Pay here as started too late as was working temp previously, I had to wait for them to tell me that with the form, plus had to check what had happened with MATB! form as had handed that into my boss here with letter stating intended leave date, but they jsutfiled it away forgetting to actually send it to payroll. 

I cant wait to leave now though as have so much to still do that I jsutdont find the time for working long hours at work. 

Should have done more over Christmas really when all my hours were cut but I just thought Id relax over Christmas instead oh and pack to move house. Never mind.

As for returning I want to return to work, Part time I hoping Ill be able to change shifts wheer I am so I do the Friday, sat, Sun and Mon shifts morning preferably but dont mind if its evenings as mum doesnt work thosedays so have free babysitter, but want to start LO at nursery when he seems old enough so he can socialise with other children.

I really want to try breastfeeding but am scared i wont be able to, mum b/f both myself and my brother, but my cousin found it really hard to breastfeed and only did it for a few weeks before giving up as she said it just felt so uncomfortable (im hoping I can do it though so fingers crossed).

Hope veryone well and gets there MA etc sorted soon.

:hug:


----------



## beancounter

oh, I havent applied for MA either, but that's because I haven't worked out my earnings and there was no point in doing that before christmas because I earn most my month in the 2 months running up to christmas, so there's no way round it for me. Also, I can't get to see my bloody midwife so I can't get the form off her anyway. I think i'm delaying it because I don't really want to stop working at all so I might just skip maternity leave altogether. 

So I work from home and shall remain doing so after peanut arrives. 

Sorry to hear about your last hospital visit aurora :( I'm terrified of hospital, I will freak out if they send my OH away, I'd go with him! :cry: I don't want to go :( I am equally terrified of being left with a baby I have no idea how to look after though. Catch 22. 

I might be foolish, but I live next to the hospital, and so our local tescos stocks everything you could need, so im trying not to buy too many clothes and things. i want some of those special tommee tippee bottles, noone in my family has breastfed very sucessfully, it makes me wonder how the human race survived before formula?


----------



## Logiebear

Bean the human race used wet nurses if they failed to bf themselves or were too busy! Find some one elses boobs to use lol


----------



## beancounter

is there a boobs section in the classified? Or is wet nurse counted as a job so I should look under jobs, or perhaps boobs for hire??


----------



## Logiebear

:rofl::rofl: What you like!! I have a friend who has successfully bf'd all 5 of her kids and has offered herself for hire before now! Only to friends though so I can't help you there hun lol xxx


----------



## March mummy

Lol, I can just imagine the type of people you get apply for the post nowadays if you put an advert out for a wanted boob. 

:rofl:

You'd get allsorts through your door, could you imagine it. :rofl:


----------



## Shifter

A lot of wealthy people used to hire wet nurses without even trying to bf. However, wet nurses have never been common for most people. Before formula people just got on with it and persisted until it clicked. If it didn't click then they used animal milk. 

I'm *very* determined to succeed, that's half the battle I think. I'm also not worried about it, I'm assuming I will crack it, even if it takes a while. I think if you approach it with trepidation you will be more likely to give up.


----------



## March mummy

Thats a really postive way of thinking about it, I was like that for ages, determined no matter what I was going to b/f as my mum could do it then why shouldnt I, its just I heard so many stories since about how it hurts etc and it scares the hell out of me. I think its jus the anticipation of it and once I start trying i'll be Ok. (i hope)


----------



## KatienSam

you will be fine, midwives are always keen to get mums to breastfeed so they will help you out loads before you leave hospital. a positive attitude towards it will always help too. It is supposed to hurt at first you just have to stick at it (i will never forget my friends face when baby finally latched on lol)

i cant breastfeed (well i can but dont want to risk it) because i've had a boob job and the implant is in with my milk ducts and there isnt much research into the possibility of the silicone crossing into the milk, i dont want to give baby my milk etc if its got silicone in it lol! so i am bottle feeding and going to use aptamil milk as its closest to breastmilk apparently.

the thought of someone else breastfeeding my baby really makes me feel ill lol, i dont know why, its all perfectly natural etc but its gross at the same time :rofl:

xxx


----------



## March mummy

i couldnt let someone else breastfeed my baby, it jsut wouldnt feel natural, and as breast feeding is meant to be a great bonding experience if I cant do it I wouldnt want anyone else to and then have the baby bond to them more than me.

Maybe a little selfish of me but it just doesnt seem right, and the whole idea of someone elses breastmilk just isnt nice.


----------



## KatienSam

lol agreed! it freaked me out when they did a programme about it a while back...

xx


----------



## kaylynn040485

Yeah think it would freak me out a bit if someone else were to b/f my baby, of course its great that baby would be getting all the nutrients he/she needs but think personally i would find it a lttle weird!


----------



## MummyCat

hey all...

My maternity leave starts on the 15th March, but I have 6 weeks hols to take before then, so leave work on 28th Jan! I'll be almost 33 weeks pregnant. Sorry to hear about the struggles with maternity pay... I hope they come back to you all soon!!!

You lot have inspired me with your lists!! I've got most of my way through one, although need to add hospital bag stuff to it... I'll get there soon enough! Got tired of list making and went for a nice warm bath! :happydance: 

I'm also confused as to whether to get formula in or not. I plan on b-feeding but obviously will head the formula route if needs be. I might just need to send DH out to get some if needed! Although am really hoping that with persistance.... little one and I will find our rythym!

Does anyone else feel like there is just soooooo much to think about your mind might explode at some point? xx


----------



## Shifter

That's not selfish at all hun, I feel exactly the same, as would most people today. I think as long as you are sort of prepared for it to be tough but prepared to stick it out then you'll be fine. I think my determination comes from the fact that me and my brother weren't breastfed. My mum tried with my bro but found it too hard, then she didn't even try with me. In a funny sort of way that has inspired me to make sure I crack it. Me and my bro both have a stack of allergies and skin conditions that may or may not be related to the way we were fed, but I just want to do my best by my LO. Helps that hubby feels strongly about it too and I have supportive family and in-laws


----------



## kaylynn040485

Just wondering, ive heard a few people say you can do b/f and formula, is it ok to do that? I really have no idea about b/f, think i will need to research once i stop work!


----------



## Shifter

MummyCat said:


> I'm also confused as to whether to get formula in or not. I plan on b-feeding but obviously will head the formula route if needs be. I might just need to send DH out to get some if needed! Although am really hoping that with persistance.... little one and I will find our rythym!

Just remember that babies are born with enough goodness from the placenta to keep them going for a few days. If there are problems with bfing it won't be necessary to use formula until a week has passed. Hard though it may be to not feel that baby is not getting fed.



MummyCat said:


> Does anyone else feel like there is just soooooo much to think about your mind might explode at some point? xx

A little bit, sometimes. We'll be ok though :hugs:


----------



## March mummy

Shifter, I think you'll be fine and be one of those that just suffers through it even when breasts are cracked and bleeding and you need to sooth them with cabbage leaves when not breastfeeding, I would like to think that I would be the same but I just dont know if I could cope with idea of baby suckling on nipples that are really sore and bleeding, I dont like blood so the thought that baby might taste even the smallest amount of mine as my nipples been bleeding from breast feeding freaks me out. I think i just listened to too many horror stories about b/f. 

NO matter what someone else breast feeding my LO totally freaks me out, I was put off dairy products for ages recently when there was suggestions that to protect the cows etc they wanted to use breastmilk to make cheese and ice cream I know it was just an idea but I would never touch dairy products again of I thought I'd be eating something with someone elses breast milk in. 

And getting off the point slightly how would that be more humane anyway, instead of loads of cows being lined up on a machine being milked fry it would be humans. has whoever thought of this idea totally forgot about the fact we have a Human Rights Act in place in this country.


----------



## March mummy

kaylynn040485 said:


> Just wondering, ive heard a few people say you can do b/f and formula, is it ok to do that? I really have no idea about b/f, think i will need to research once i stop work!

You can do both but they say that its best to start by exclusively breast feeding until you and baby are into a complete pattern as although they do teats that are suppose to be similar to the nipple now, the technique a baby has to use is slightly different for breast to bottle. 

If given a bottle before breast feeding established it can make breast feeding harder.


----------



## March mummy

Oh and I have to say a BIG thank you to kaylynn for asking that question as its like the only topic on pregnancy I know anything about and its made me feel knowledgeable and less panicy, lol I know sad but it just means I actaully know something. If only a small thing. 

It helped me realise I dont need to panic as between us all on here we should be an encyclopedia of knowledge. :happydance: lol.

Just excuse me I need these small moments, :blush:


----------



## kaylynn040485

Oh thanks March mummy, there is so much to think about with b/f to ensure you and baby have the best chance at it going smoothly, strssing me out already! Will need to invest in some books me thinks!


----------



## kaylynn040485

March mummy said:


> Oh and I have to say a BIG thank you to kaylynn for asking that question as its like the only topic on pregnancy I know anything about and its made me feel knowledgeable and less panicy, lol I know sad but it just means I actaully know something. If only a small thing.
> 
> It helped me realise I dont need to panic as between us all on here we should be an encyclopedia of knowledge. :happydance: lol.
> 
> Just excuse me I need these small moments, :blush:


Well i know very little so will prob be of little help to anyone:rofl::rofl:

Will be hounding u ladies in the next few months i think:rofl::rofl:


----------



## March mummy

Yeah the books on breastfeeding are great and antenatal classes are meant to be good way to help you understand more about the topic too, I hope I got all the basics covered. I actually cant wait to start trying I will be floating on air if I succeed lol.

NCT do a free booklet about breastfeeding which I have found really helpful it is really detailed on how to get the baby to latch properly and how to make it less painful and ensure best chances of success. Its worth getting a copy even though does take about 3-4 weeks to arrive through post. Just go on the NCT website and do a search. 

Hope this helps. Im sure you'll be great at breast feeding when the time comes.


----------



## March mummy

Im sure you know more than you think kaylynn, I felt exactly the same way jsut he other day. 

Its amazing what we do know when we think about it or write it down. Then the bits we dont know we can find out about easier as we not panicing (Katiensam gave me that advice and it has calmed me down alot as I have less questions on my notepad than I thought I would and have a few topics , well at least one that I know things about.)

Dont panic hun.


----------



## MummyCat

Shifter said:


> Just remember that babies are born with enough goodness from the placenta to keep them going for a few days. If there are problems with bfing it won't be necessary to use formula until a week has passed. Hard though it may be to not feel that baby is not getting fed.

A week?? oh my... I have had nightmares where I wake up in a panic because I've forgotten to change the baby for 3 days... or feed the baby for 3 days! The human boday is quite amazing to think that the baby gets so much from the placenta! Thanks for putting my mind at ease! xx


----------



## March mummy

Im soo strange having seen that a placenta looks like a rawish steak I now have images of this big rump of beef follwing the baby around when it wont take the bottle going its Ok you still have me Ill be here all week.

God I have officially gone mental. :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## kaylynn040485

:rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## aurora32

Thanks Bean, gonna make sure Oh is with me this time not goin through another labour without him, whether they like it or not i will be a stubborn cow if i have too.


:hug:


----------



## March mummy

Good for you aurora, stick to your guns, but please remember if there is a valid reason that he cant gt there in time and you do need to start pushing it is best to push. 

Im sure he'll be there anyway, and if the doctors MW etc dont liek him being there do what my mum did and nearly strangle them with the blood pressure monitor cord. She still swears it was accidental she was justtrying to grab out at something to help with pushing and the cord just got wrapped around them as it started to inflate but somehow knowing my mum if she didnt like what they were telling her she was probably doing it on purpose to shut them up for two mins lol.

I have to say that always makes me laugh though how do you shut your mw up in labour try and strangel them, its a novel idea.


----------



## aurora32

Id never put little one in danger by not pushing hunn and believe me when they decide they are coming they are coming no matter what had that last time Mw tried to tell me there was no way i needed to push and to stop being silly, she soon got shouted at and when she looked she shouts at the student gloves on now doesnt matter which ones this baby is coming, i simply looked at her and through griited teeth said now do you believe me, when i said stubborn i meant in the fact id be insisting he gets to stay with me rather than shoved home.

Lol can see how you thinking of your mum strangling them with bp cord is funny.........:rofl:


----------



## mummymadness

Ohhhhh Aurora i just read back , I really hope they give you a date .
The time your oh missed it sounds Awfull , And they left him 20 mins ringing that sodding bell lol .

Lets hope Docs are good to you tommorrow i will have everything crossed for you .

I must admit i had a little cry today ,I read through teh post all about b/f and i felt a little bit of a failure .
I do know genuinly i did try not once but with 2 babies , The Midwifes every one explained to me its my bodys fault not mine .. But it did upset me a bit today , Is it just me or is any one else more teary than normal ?? , It didnt help i hurt my back .. I have had no pains all pregnancy then today i decied to have a good clean bent down to hoover and now iam having horrid pains in my back :( .

Ohhh and the whole some one else b/f baby is compleatley freeked me out i only watched 10 mins of the programme and it yuucked me out compleatley lol .
Even on birthing programmes i close my eyes at the end lol , I was offered a mirror to look with Finnley i quiet swiftly rejected that offer lol . xxx .


----------



## Carlena

Can i please join this group i am due 22nd March


----------



## PixieKitty

Of course you can hun 
D'you know what your having or are you keeping it a surprise?


----------



## beancounter

mummymadness said:


> Ohhhhh Aurora i just read back , I really hope they give you a date .
> The time your oh missed it sounds Awfull , And they left him 20 mins ringing that sodding bell lol .
> 
> Lets hope Docs are good to you tommorrow i will have everything crossed for you .
> 
> I must admit i had a little cry today ,I read through teh post all about b/f and i felt a little bit of a failure .
> I do know genuinly i did try not once but with 2 babies , The Midwifes every one explained to me its my bodys fault not mine .. But it did upset me a bit today , Is it just me or is any one else more teary than normal ?? , It didnt help i hurt my back .. I have had no pains all pregnancy then today i decied to have a good clean bent down to hoover and now iam having horrid pains in my back :( .
> 
> Ohhh and the whole some one else b/f baby is compleatley freeked me out i only watched 10 mins of the programme and it yuucked me out compleatley lol .
> Even on birthing programmes i close my eyes at the end lol , I was offered a mirror to look with Finnley i quiet swiftly rejected that offer lol . xxx .

Aww mm, don't feel sad :hugs: I've known several people that couldn't BF and it wasn't through lack of trying, I guess they would have had to have found someone to help out before formula was invented. I don't know if I will be able to cus my mum and my sis were not terribly successful but I did great on formula- in fact, of the five kids I was the only one not BF and i am clearly the best :rofl: No allergies or health problems at all. OH was boob fed and had ALL the allergies- hayfever, eczma, asthma. So I won't feel a failure if I can't. And I'm not going to stick at it if my baby gets hungry either. 

I am deffo more tearful, I have this dry skin on my belly that appeared suddenly and it really upset me for some reason?

:hugs:


----------



## beancounter

welcome carlena :D


----------



## aurora32

beancounter said:


> mummymadness said:
> 
> 
> Ohhhhh Aurora i just read back , I really hope they give you a date .
> The time your oh missed it sounds Awfull , And they left him 20 mins ringing that sodding bell lol .
> 
> Lets hope Docs are good to you tommorrow i will have everything crossed for you .
> 
> I must admit i had a little cry today ,I read through teh post all about b/f and i felt a little bit of a failure .
> I do know genuinly i did try not once but with 2 babies , The Midwifes every one explained to me its my bodys fault not mine .. But it did upset me a bit today , Is it just me or is any one else more teary than normal ?? , It didnt help i hurt my back .. I have had no pains all pregnancy then today i decied to have a good clean bent down to hoover and now iam having horrid pains in my back :( .
> 
> Ohhh and the whole some one else b/f baby is compleatley freeked me out i only watched 10 mins of the programme and it yuucked me out compleatley lol .
> Even on birthing programmes i close my eyes at the end lol , I was offered a mirror to look with Finnley i quiet swiftly rejected that offer lol . xxx .
> 
> Aww mm, don't feel sad :hugs: I've known several people that couldn't BF and it wasn't through lack of trying, I guess they would have had to have found someone to help out before formula was invented. I don't know if I will be able to cus my mum and my sis were not terribly successful but I did great on formula- in fact, of the five kids I was the only one not BF and i am clearly the best :rofl: No allergies or health problems at all. OH was boob fed and had ALL the allergies- hayfever, eczma, asthma. So I won't feel a failure if I can't. And I'm not going to stick at it if my baby gets hungry either.
> 
> I am deffo more tearful, I have this dry skin on my belly that appeared suddenly and it really upset me for some reason?
> 
> :hugs:Click to expand...

Thank you so much for that MM, 
dont feel sad bout bf i couldnt feed mine either i get no milk :( im leaking just now so im really hoping this time il manage but if i dont well i tried.


:hug:


----------



## aurora32

Welcome Carlena.......:)


:hug:


----------



## mummymadness

Awww thanks girls , I am just having one of thoose days .
Welcome Carlena hun , Its lovely over here with the March ladies .

I loved the comment bean " Clearly iam the best " Lol . It is something i would say about my brother lol . xx .


----------



## lolly101

Awww MM don't feel bad...there are so many other things you give to your babies bf is not everything. I am gonna bottle feed. My Mum bottle fed me and bf my brother. My brother has hay fever, asthma, eczma(can't spell it!) and probs controlling his weight... I have none of those. As for bonding I am closer to my son than some people are to their children..I am close to My Mum too. when i had Dan they told me the hospitals have targets to meet for Mums to bf thats why they ram it down our throats so much. At the end of the day you do what is best for you and your baby and if bottle feeding suits you then thats the best thing:hugs:
I saw the write up of that prog too...turns my stomach at the thought of someone else feeding my baby, I know it's natural but couldn't do it

I am leaving work on 31st Jan (12 working days to go cos I work 3 days a week!!!:happydance:), I have 18 days leave to use up then officially start mat leave on 19th Feb..Counting counting counting!!!

Welcome Carlena...another 22nd March Mummy...how mnany is that now??? This brain can't rememeber!!! Thats the most popular day of March to be due!!

Claire I hope they give you a date hun...I feel like I can organise things better now I have my date.... Good luck tomorrow x:hug:


----------



## aurora32

lolly101 said:


> Awww MM don't feel bad...there are so many other things you give to your babies bf is not everything. I am gonna bottle feed. My Mum bottle fed me and bf my brother. My brother has hay fever, asthma, eczma(can't spell it!) and probs controlling his weight... I have none of those. As for bonding I am closer to my son than some people are to their children..I am close to My Mum too. when i had Dan they told me the hospitals have targets to meet for Mums to bf thats why they ram it down our throats so much. At the end of the day you do what is best for you and your baby and if bottle feeding suits you then thats the best thing:hugs:
> I saw the write up of that prog too...turns my stomach at the thought of someone else feeding my baby, I know it's natural but couldn't do it
> 
> I am leaving work on 31st Jan (12 working days to go cos I work 3 days a week!!!:happydance:), I have 18 days leave to use up then officially start mat leave on 19th Feb..Counting counting counting!!!
> 
> Welcome Carlena...another 22nd March Mummy...how mnany is that now??? This brain can't rememeber!!! Thats the most popular day of March to be due!!
> 
> Claire I hope they give you a date hun...I feel like I can organise things better now I have my date.... Good luck tomorrow x:hug:


Thanks hunn will let you know how it goes.......:)


:hug:


----------



## MummyCat

lolly101 said:


> Welcome Carlena...another 22nd March Mummy...how mnany is that now??? This brain can't rememeber!!! Thats the most popular day of March to be due!!

That's cos its Mothers Day!! :happydance: xxx


----------



## tiggertea

huge :hugs: Gem! Like lolly said - there's more you can give your child that will count a whole lot more than how he/she was fed for the first while. 

Welcome Carlena! My goodness - the 22nd (Mothers Day in UK) is certainly a VERY popular date..... feel a bit left out being the day before :rofl:


----------



## tiggertea

MummyCat said:


> That's cos its Mothers Day!! :happydance: xxx


just beat me to it there Cath!


----------



## tiggertea

https://campaigns.direct.gov.uk/money4mum2be/

how completely unfair - we just miss out! lol


----------



## MummyCat

tiggertea said:


> MummyCat said:
> 
> 
> That's cos its Mothers Day!! :happydance: xxx
> 
> 
> just beat me to it there Cath!Click to expand...

Sorry hun!! But...you never know... if my bubs is 2 days late and yours just one... we might have a lovely mothers day pressie!! :happydance:

And you're right....it sucks about the grant!! We're out by less than 2 weeks! *sigh* xx


----------



## lolly101

Thats so typical we miss out by a few weeks!! Don't think my LO will be 4 weeks late to get it!!!:rofl:


----------



## beancounter

mummymadness said:


> Awww thanks girls , I am just having one of thoose days .
> Welcome Carlena hun , Its lovely over here with the March ladies .
> 
> I loved the comment bean " Clearly iam the best " Lol . It is something i would say about my brother lol . xx .

my bro made it so when my mum turned her phone on it came up with 'Sam is your best son' and I took it as proof I was the best child overall since he was only the best son :rofl: 

I don't really think that. 
Much
:blush:

Gah. This dry skin on my belly is really itching and I think I am just going to take a tazer to swimming with me and electrocute anyone who says something stupid about my size. I know I am going to get bigger because :dohh: IM PREGNANT. it's what happens. 

Ps, someone fetch me a chocolate medal for going swimming at 7.30 when it was dark and snowing!!


----------



## KatienSam

well done going swimming when it was dark and snowing at 7.30am! blimey, i couldnt do that!

we didnt go to bed until 2am last night because we were watching the darts reply! lol

im 32 weeks today, wow! 5 more til baby is term! :happydance:

xxx


----------



## claire-lou

Gosh don't come on here for 48 hours and you have 7 pages to catch up on. 

Welcome carlena. 

I start mat leave on 1st Feb but have a weeks annual leave first so 25th for me. Thank goodness am really starting to struggle with being on my feet for a 12 hour stift. I'm waddling severly by home time. the plan is to clump so annual leave to the end of mat leave so will be taking 7 months. 

Katiensam I'm also a list person DH laughs at me and calls me Monica from Friends cos I'm quite anal about everything being organinsed and clean. I've wrote the list of what is to go into my hospital bag but just haven't got round to putting it in yet. 

I've just finished taking the xmas tree down. My god what a job I was obviously much smaller when I put it up cos I can no longer fit behind it to take all the trimmings down. In fact I was getting so cross at one point it nearly went in the bin compleate with lights and babbles.

Feel like I need a lay down now but I'm goning to resist, gonna go get my hair done then I have the midwife this afternoon.


----------



## mummymadness

wow i just miss soo much on here with a blink of an eye lol .

I feel much less teary today , And my insurance company phoned and said all my new aggreement is set up wich is one less hassle iam happy about yayyy .

well done Bean super swimming champ hun :) . We still havent seen any of this illosive snow :( .
I was gutted we all just miss out on the grant how unfair bahhhhhhh .
hope your resting after taking all them decorations down Claire . xxxxxx .


----------



## katieandbump

I know that's so typical we miss out on the grant but if not us it would be other people its a shame we're a month early blame the sperm lol. Has anyone got snow its so gorgeous and white outside but now the sun is starting to melt it :(
There were track marks up the drive from cars going to work that had just been covered with a dusting of snow again and then the rubbish men came and ruined it and now with the sun it just looks like slush how rude!!!!!! lol 

How is everyone? Is anyone else feeling really weird lately, not exactly dizzy but not with it, i feel like i need energy at night like i'm a shell got a bad feeling my iron levels have dropped again, oh and getting braxton hicks at night as well that are SO painful i yelp and breathe as if i'm having contractions feels like it god knows what i'll be like in 9 weeks time lol. xx


----------



## kaylynn040485

Hey everone, katieandbump im exactly the same as you. Got up for work this morning, got ready then all of a sudden fely like i was going to faint. After a couple of minutes felt a bit better but on way to work had to buy a nutr grain coz really felt unwell and like i was going to faint again. Dont know wots up with me, really dont feel myself!

Thank go i dont have the bh otherwise would have stayed home today!


----------



## pippam116

hi im new on this site and also due on 7th march with a lil girl.

so thought id say hi :):hug:


----------



## KatienSam

i have spells of feeling spaced out and i get really hot flushes and feel sick like im going to pass out, and i get the shakes if i dont eat something for a while, so i have snacks in my bag most of the time (mainly chocolate lol).

My BH's are getting stronger and more often but they dont hurt me, they feel really uncomfortable though! Going to start raspberry leaf tea today, just 1 cup a day for the next 2 weeks then up it to 2 cups a day etc, get that uterus toned ready for labour!

xx


----------



## KatienSam

pippam116 said:


> hi im new on this site and also due on 7th march with a lil girl.
> 
> so thought id say hi :):hug:

welcome! lots of march ladies here! xxx


----------



## katieandbump

Wow another 7th of march baby welcome hun, there must be about 6/7 of us due that day now. Incredible. Wonder who'll pop first, shotgun lol x


----------



## KatienSam

katieandbump said:


> Wonder who'll pop first, shotgun lol x

:rofl:


----------



## aurora32

Hi girls,

How are you all today?

Just got in after my consultants appointment this morn, have to go back on 2nd Feb to get a scan and discuss induction date due to strep b, my bp was high this morn 130/80 they are thinking pre eclampsia may be a prob again this time, so have to be monitered every week from now on, they wernt happy id not been seen by midwife since 13/10/08, her fault not mine, they did my 28 week bloods too, Had protein++ and ketones+ in my urine so they are sending urine away to be tested for infection, heard bubs hb for the first time this pregnancy which when i told consultant he was shocked very healthy hb though.

So that was my appointment today, just have to wait and see how it goes now.


:hug:


----------



## KatienSam

ooooo katieandbump you have moved up a box :happydance:


----------



## kaylynn040485

Just wondering, what exactly does raspberry leaf tea do, ive heard it mentioned a couple of times and just wondering?

Kx


----------



## KatienSam

its supposed to help tone your uterus to make contractions more effective! xxx


----------



## Shifter

Sorry if I upset anyone about the bf thing :huh: no one is a failure for not managing it, sometimes it just isn't meant to be and if it comes to bleeding nipples then I absolutely cannot criticise anyone for stopping. 

For those of us trying it for the first time: I'm sure we will all try our hardest and get all the help there is to be got, that's all we can do. If it doesn't work out then it doesn't, but most people *do* get the hang of it, so we can too.

Welcome to the new ladies!

Katie - BH shouldn't hurt hun. I would talk to your MW about it, especially if you're feeling faint too. Hope everything is ok :hugs:

I'm feeling a bit glum today. I think it's being on my own at home for the first time since xmas eve, was weird hubby going back to work today. We only had a sprinkling of snow here, but it is really cold. House looks odd with no decorations too.


----------



## kaylynn040485

Oh really, so do you just start drinking it close to your due date or right through? Kx


----------



## beancounter

ooh would i have moved up a box if I had one of those tickers (which I dont, because the early boxes alien babies were scary) 

I feel weird if I dont eat on time, I bought some veggie sushi yesterday and then got distracted buy frankly huge pants (well, the next size up, but they look huge, only I think my regular pants are getting tight, Its all very depressing) and so I was shaking so much by the time we got back to the car i couldnt eat it. I had to steal a bread roll off OH to eat so I could stop shaking and eat my lunch :dohh:

welcome to the newbs :D

I took the decorations down too :( I liked them, No fair!


----------



## KatienSam

you start at the end, im starting now im 32 weeks as its the earliest they would recommend it, il only have 1 cup a day and then build it up to 4 cups by the time im 38 weeks


----------



## KatienSam

beancounter you will move up tomorrow if you had one, i think it goes at 31+1 xx


----------



## Shifter

I'm excited about moving up a box soon :happydance:


----------



## pippam116

KatienSam said:


> its supposed to help tone your uterus to make contractions more effective! xxx

use it! it's fab, possibly by luck but my first was born at 37 weeks, second at 38 weeks,really quick labours, and i drunk as much of it as i could stand too lol!


----------



## mummymadness

Whooo i cannot wait to move up a box too , The one before last arghhh .
I got a great bargain today , Nipped to asdas quickly and they had Nighties a pack of 2 for £2.40 i snapped them up for my maternity bag , As well as some maternity pads and some cotton balls etc .

I would get checked too Katie hun if you are feeling dizzy allot and b/h becomming more painfull , It may be like you said your iron has dropped again hun .

Glad the appointment went well aurora hun :) , And sooo glad you got to hear the babys heartbeat nice and clear . I hope the urine results dont come back to bad for you , Good luck . xxxx .

My experiance of Rasberry leaf tea is as follows .

I didnt drink it with Layla had a 3 day long back to back labour .
I drank it with finnley (P.s the stuff really is horrid tasting) from around 36 weeks a few cups a day , My labour was real real quick i think i was about 8 hours in labour thats it allthow he was very very very bad when he arrived as he had inhaled way to much macconium , There was an awfull lot .
But i have a feeling that was mummys fault for trying castor oil to get him out , I swear on my mums life i will NEVER EVER use castor oil in any pregnancy again , I felt awfull when that happened . xxxxxxxxx .


----------



## katieandbump

Thanks shifter my bump is still sore today feels a bit sharp on the side so left a msg with midwifes to give me a ring back hope LO is ok got consultant appoinment thursday but it seems such a long wait so best to check it out. A friend of mine who's had a baby said it sounds like early contractions and not BH really hoping its not, drank loads of fluids lately so i know its not that. Hmmmm. Will update when i know more. xx


----------



## PixieKitty

Just wondering where people found their raspberry leaf tea? I went to Tesco's yesterday and they only had artificial flavoured ones :(
x


----------



## mummymadness

I got mine from Holland and Baratt with Finnley hun . xx .

I have everythingc rossed for you alls ok Katie hun . x .


----------



## pippam116

in health food stores, supermarkets dont usually stock it, i always buy mine from holland and barretts, couldnt get served it last time without my medical records cos the server swore i couldnt be far along enough to drink it, lol small bump last time, could have bought it weeks ago this time, its not very nice, but not awful to taste


----------



## PixieKitty

Haha how very cheeky! Can't believe they refuse to sell it to people for not being far enough along... surely they should just give their word of warning and let it go? 
Thanks girls, will pop into Holland and Barretts this week :happydance:


----------



## pippam116

think depends on who serves you, i wasnt impressed at the time, got to top up myself cos bro in law pinches mine when he visits but stick 3 heeps of sugar in it lollllll


all the best x


----------



## katieandbump

mummymadness said:


> I got mine from Holland and Baratt with Finnley hun . xx .
> 
> I have everythingc rossed for you alls ok Katie hun . x .

Thankyou still waiting for the phone call back.... distracting myself with a lot of cheese sandwiches :). Shes got really strong hiccups right now popping away pop pop pop :cloud9:

Whats everyone else going to use for perineal massage oil or those of you who are thinking of doing it. I hear there are special perineal oils or you can use substitutes like wheat oil or walnut and avocado oil or something (totally made that up) x


----------



## Shifter

katieandbump said:


> Thankyou still waiting for the phone call back.... distracting myself with a lot of cheese sandwiches :). Shes got really strong hiccups right now popping away pop pop pop :cloud9:
> 
> Whats everyone else going to use for perineal massage oil or those of you who are thinking of doing it. I hear there are special perineal oils or you can use substitutes like wheat oil or walnut and avocado oil or something (totally made that up) x

Hope they call you back soon hun.

I use olive oil for perineal massage. It's not worth forking out extra cash for anything special, as long as it feels nice to use and keeps your skin supple then it's doing the job 

I've started doing it twice a day now! Can't be too prepared with this! :rofl:


----------



## katieandbump

I knoooow i'm so scared of ripping or being cut these are my biggest fears i was having a peruse of postnatal today and apparently it takes a month for tears and stitches and things to feel better so i'm deffo gna start soon on the perineal no harm in trying.

Just had a call back from midwife and she said as the spells of cramping don't last long it's nothing to worry about could be a urine infection or something but as long as baby is moving around then there's nothing wrong because thats a sign she's healthy when there's something wrong they won't move around. She said it's probably just practice contractions. So hopefully when i see consultant on thursday her measurments will be right and might even get to see her on a scan again by the sounds of it. Panic over, these babies like to keep us on our toes already. xx


----------



## katieandbump

Argghhh yes katiensam i've just realised i'm in the second from last baby box yikes!!!! 
Awwwwww :D


----------



## March mummy

Glad everything seems ok with bubs Katieandbump. 

Must get my raspberry leaf tea sorted soon. 

aurora im so glad that you finally got to hear you baby's strong heartbeat. Hope everything works out ok there.

Welcome to all the newbies that have arrived this week, another one for the Mothers Day club (i think that makes 9 now, but my maths is rubbish theses days).

Hope everyone well.
X


----------



## mummymadness

Sooooo glad the Midwife said it was nothing to worry about Katie hun .
Babies are intent here to test our nerves ...

Mothers day would be a lovely day to have a baby awwww . x .


----------



## lolly101

Aurora32 I'm glad your appt went ok....Lets hope you get a date next time!! How lovely you have heard hb. That must put your mind at rest!!

Katieand bump...glad mw got back to you...Can't believe we are starting to move up to the 8th box!!! I reckon I'm going up on Friday!!WOOOOHH!! I keep checking to see!!! Good luck in Thurs hun. hope she measures right this time for you:hugs:

I'd better get to Holland and Barrett too. I know I'm down for a c section but if this little lady comes early I need to be prepared!!!

welcome to more March Mummies!!!


----------



## mummymadness

Just letting every one know , Iam off to hospital .
Its not bump or me , Finnleys nose wont stop bleeding and he started choking on blood when he put his head back .

WIll update later , Sorry spelling im shaking


----------



## katieandbump

Oh no hope he's ok that's not nice at all poor finnley. xx


----------



## kaylynn040485

Oh hope he is alright, let us know how he gets on. Will be thinking of you and Finnley!:hugs:


----------



## jojo1974

hi all thought id catch up with everyone , iv had a great day today been to hospital to check on my cyst and its gone down abit , also got to see baby again :cloud9: and everythings great his head his down already the midwife says with his measure ments hes looking to be a 8 half to 9 pounder :saywhat:, so wot week can you start on the raspberry leaf tea ? 
:hug: to everyone all whos not been feeling to great , mummymadness hope everythings ok :hug:


----------



## Shifter

Oh no! I hope Finnley is ok hun. Text me if you need to :hugs:


----------



## Shifter

jojo1974 said:


> the midwife says with his measure ments hes looking to be a 8 half to 9 pounder :saywhat:,

Eek! They can easily misjudge these things though hun.



jojo1974 said:


> so wot week can you start on the raspberry leaf tea ?

Small doses from 32 weeks, gradually building up.


----------



## jojo1974

thanx shifter iv got a few weeks before i invest in some , when i was pregnant with my son the midwife thought he was goin to be on the small size i even got put under the consultent, when he was born he was just a ounce under 7 pound which i wouldnt call small x


----------



## Shifter

jojo1974 said:


> thanx shifter iv got a few weeks before i invest in some , when i was pregnant with my son the midwife thought he was goin to be on the small size i even got put under the consultent, when he was born he was just a ounce under 7 pound which i wouldnt call small x

Not at all, that's a nice size


----------



## lolly101

MM hope Finnley is ok....:hugs:


----------



## KatienSam

i dont know when to start with this tea stuff now because it can cause early labour... i dont want to cause any stress on baby etc so may leave it a few more weeks.... i have bought a few boxes so im ready to take it but may leave it until at least 34 weeks... confused! read too much lol

MM - hope everything is ok xxx


----------



## katieandbump

I thought it was a couple of weeks before your due around 37 weeks ask PP i know she took it before she was due. xx


----------



## Shifter

It's fine if you build up the quantities. Start at one cup a day for a couple of weeks, then introduce a second cup etc. up to 4-5 cups a day for the last week or two.


----------



## Shifter

https://www.askbaby.com/raspberry-leaf-tea.htm


----------



## KatienSam

i was planning on 1 cup a day 32-34 weeks, then 2 cups for two weeks and then 3 cups for 2 weeks then 4 cups for the final 2 lol

a cup a day cant hurt can it!? i will try a cup and if i get any reactions to it il stop and wait until im 34 weeks.

PP took it from 36 weeks i think, melbo asked in a post and most started it later but had loads of cups!

xx


----------



## pippam116

aslong as your at 7 months its fine, as the packet suggests, my midwife was a different one on each and all have said im fine to have it now, although they were early they were not pre term, all classed as full term babies, if you drink it later on it wont have any effect, you need to add it gradually, over a time, it doesnt always work, but if your going to take it your fine to now maybe just slowly increase intake if it makes u feel better.

:)


----------



## March mummy

MM- hope finnley OK, I', sure he will be. my brother had this after a really bad cold. 

It was started on the flight home from holiday, (very embarressing :blush: as they nearly had to divert the plane becasue of him.) luckily we were stuck midway between home and anywhere else so were allowed to get the flight home. Whne he got off the plane he had to be seen by medical team who stopped the bleeding and said that due to the cold he had iritated the vessels in the nose which had caused a strong bleed and that due to that his colestral (sp) had rose slightly and with a yogurt thingy (i think actival - something like that actimal yoguhrt thingy) that will decrease and he will have no recurrent problems which he hasnt.

Let's hope its something like that for finnley. =D&gt;


----------



## Logiebear

I don't know a single person who has genuinly had success due to Raspberry leaf tea, it is just a waste of money in my opinion as it didn't work for my first baby. Slow labour for 3 days!! I am having a section this time so it doesn't matter to me but just so you know you can buy it in pill form if you don't like the drink, which few people do lol.

I hope Finnley is ok MM and you get him sorted hun :hugs:


----------



## March mummy

p.s thats supposed to be me praying not clapping.


----------



## KatienSam

we will find out soon if the tea helps, its only £1.20 for 20 bags so not exactly a bank buster lol, even if it helps a little bit im happy! :) i had a cup and its quite tasty!

1 cup a day for now! preperations for birth are making things seem so real and im getting really excited.

Any news from MM? When you have a cold the vessels in your nose can become very tender and swollen and so can split easily. fingers crossed they are all ok xx


----------



## aurora32

Sorry for the delayed reply MM, just not felt too good this afternoon, shakes and sickness so went to lay down for a bit and feel worse for it :cry: hope Finnley is ok hunn, not nice when our kids suffer from something we are helpless to stop....:hugs:

A good Leaf tea is meant to be better than the capsule as some of the benefits of the red rasp is stripped in the capsule making process, honey can be used to sweeten as it doesnt affect its uterine toning properties, it is only a uterine toner though, its job is to "focus" your Braxton Hicks contractions. Think of its job as helping your uterus do a more effective job while you are pregnant and in labour. It does not "cause" contractions, It helps to tone the uterus after delivery as well, shrinking it back to size more quickly and reducing bleeding.


I'l be taking rasp leaf tea i use the loose leaf form in a teapot with strainer as you are guaranteed to actually get leaf that way instead of all the rubbish they tend to put in tea bags, i certainly helped with my 2nd baby.

:hug:


----------



## kaylynn040485

quick question ladies, been feeling awful all day, just not myself!

Had a really sore back a couple of weeks back that came on really suddenly but it disappeared so thought no more about it.

But today feeling really sick, dizzy and nauseous and my back is breaking, like ubelievably sore which came on suddenly at lunchtime. Also been getting a pain in the right hand side of my bump since last night, really dont feel right at all.

Is it normal to start feeling this way at this stage?

Thanks ladies

Kx


----------



## mummymadness

Im just going to catch up on posts so sorry if i missed anything important .

Holly hun , Thank you soo much for your text . I left phone at home while at hospital and only saw when i got home .
Gosh it was scary !! , Finnley had burst a blood vessel in his nose , Wich in its self isnt dangerous But ! His blood wasnt clotting well for some reason .
His blood work came back that it should be clotting but it wasnt , He had to sit there good as gold while crying his head off :( they packed his nose untill the bleeding stopped . Gave hime some Kiddy pain medicine and asked us to watch on it overnight , Hopefully it wont bleed again .
Hes asleep on the sofa at the moment i darent put him in his room incase i miss something . Thank you girls for your kind words . xxxxxxxx .


----------



## keldac

Kaylynn I am the same. I have felt very well the past few months and now for the last 2 weeks I feel like a wreck! Always tired, sick and booked in for an osteopath this week as my back is just about to cripple me!

This is my 4th baby and I know this is how it will be until bubs is born - that's hy I am going to try an osteopath and plenty of rest!


----------



## Shifter

Glad he's ok MM. I was starting to worry a bit. :hug::hug:


----------



## KatienSam

glad he is ok MM! :hugs:

kaylynn if it is worrying you get checked out, there is a nasty bug going around at the moment but always good to get checked out. Someone else mentioned about a pain on one side a few days ago

xx


----------



## mummymadness

Thanks girls .

Deffinatley get it checked out hun , Theese bugs going around at the moment are rife and horrid . Hope you feel better soon . xxx .


----------



## March mummy

Glad he Ok MM. Glad he asleep now he obviously feeling better. Take care hun. X

Kaylynn, I had pretty much the same symptons last week felt really rough and had this awful pain around my back and left side which was leaving me in agony at times. I thought it was a pregnancy sympton and asked on here, but then found my mum had the same symptons and its just a nasty bug thats going around that makes you feel that way. 

I got appointment with my consultant tomorrow though and goign to mention it just in case it is anything else but as my mum and boss at work both had it I not so worried now.

If you are worried though get it checked out or call your MW. Im sure its nothing to worry about hun. Take care and rest loads. 

:hug: X


----------



## beancounter

Aw bless him MM, I had a nosebleed today and it was pretty horrible, and I'm not little and it did stop eventually. give him a squeeze from me :hugs:


----------



## Logiebear

Glad Finnley is ok hun and the bleeding has stopped. I always say if in doubt call your midwife ladies xxx


----------



## tiggertea

Glad Finnley's ok now MM. give him extra hugs from me too!

i've just read through all those posts from today and have to admit - I can't remember half the things I wnated to respond to :cry: my memory is completely shot these days - went into tescos for bread and a few other bits today and by time I got there I couldn't remember what I was even there for :( remembered eventually after walking around aimlessly for a while! 

hubby's back to work this week - straight onto nightshift so I'm feeling super-lonely and sorry for myself (sorry ladies!!) but our big softie of a dog seems to know I'm not feeling very happy coz he keeps coming and putting his head on my knee and licking my hand :)

I have a query too - anyone else finding chocolate/biscuits/sweets are making them feel a bit, i dunno.... off? I had one chocolate eclair (the chewy sweet kind) today and I haven't felt very good since.... this has been happening almost every time i eat something sugary the past few days.


----------



## mummymadness

Im not partial to sugary things either in pregnancy hun, Cups of tea tend to make me feel icky !! .
The memory thing is unfortunatley sooo bloody normal lol lol .

Thanks for all the hugs girls , Finnley is now one very hugged baby , OH said about 40 mins ago i had to put him to bed i keep going up thow all seems ok for now . xxx .


----------



## tiggertea

I think i'm just a bit shocked coz, til now sugary sweetness was the only thing i actually wanted lol - maybe bubs made a new years resolution "must want healthy foods".....

glad Finnley's recovering well :)


----------



## kaylynn040485

Aww MM glad Finnley is ok, hope you both got a good nights rest!

Well been sick since i got up this morning, in work just now but feel awful so going to wait and see how i feel this afternoon and if im still the same going to phone midwife! Thanks for all the advice ladies. Kx


----------



## jojo1974

Glad Finnley's ok now MM , hope you feel better soon kaylynn theres lots of nasty bugs going round :hug: well im preparing my self for my anti d jab god i hate needles got midwife at 1.00 clock , hope everyone else is havin a good day xxxx


----------



## katycam

hope everyone is doing ok. i had my first ante natal class last night. was good to understand more about what is going to happen to me!
felt like an idiot though because i was the only one there without my oh. i hate him being away all the time. im going to be a wreck when he is in afghan. im really struggling to come to terms with him being away for the birth. not just away but fighting in a stupid war.
i keep trying to take my mind off it but its hard. i miss him loads.


----------



## beancounter

someone explain to me how a banana can cause heartburn? this is so unfair.

Sorry to hear you are alone katy, I would hate that too. :( I don't know why my antenatal classes start so much later than everyone elses. I seem to be getting a raw deal on everything. My waterbirth one even clashes with another, I didnt get to choose the dates or anything. If the midwife actually bothers to phone me today, I am almost bound to start shrieking hysterically. My voice goes all high pitched when stressed. Im like a disorganised (and lately, fat) Monica from friends :(

On another note, someone remind me not to fart while sitting on this gym ball cos the ball amplifies the sound in a comical way and the workmen fitting the shower will hear :rofl:


----------



## katycam

i didnt get a choice when mine were, think i was lucky. most other people were 35 weeks + so its not an issue, one woman was 38 weeks.

lol @ farting on gym ball, that would be embarrassing, what are you meant to do on those balls? was thinking of getting one but no idea what they do!


----------



## Logiebear

Good luck with your antiD jojo, I have mine on Friday. I have a scan on Friday too and my obgyn app. Gonna be busy, also have my diabetic clinic on Thurs as my sugars are getting really bad now! Just feel like nothing I can do is enough now, I am so hungry but want to eat and daren't. It is not easy to cope with this and I find I am getting really snappy and moody when I see people eating choc and crap as I want to be able to eat what I want. Being diabetic anyway I am used to restricted eating but when I know it is affecting my little princess it is heartbreaking! 

Hope everyone is well or feeling better anyway. Hope the sickness clears up kaylynn and :rofl: @ Bean and farting on your ball lol


----------



## katieandbump

Good to hear finnley's ok mm must have been horrible for you to see him like that poor mite. How's everyone feeling today i haven't heard a peep out of bub since i woke up she's definitely having a lazy morning lol I feel lonely :( Really sunny here, and craving something sweet might attempt to make some shortbread or little fairy cakes with icing or something mmmmm.
Hope your feeling better today kaylynn have you had your 28 weeks midwife appointment yet where they take bloods sounds to me like your iron levels are dropping this happened to me and i was slightly anemic and have to take one tablet a day.Could be that. Otherwise its totally normal. Bubba is growing alot at this stage and sucking everything from us leaving us feeling woozy, how greedy lol. 

2 months exactly tomorrow until due date being the 7th... wowzers!!!!!!! :D xx


----------



## katieandbump

I've decided to spend the day researching into waterbirth as my hospital has a birthing pool really tempted as its better for pain relief, helps with tearing as your moist anyway and moe elastic and also less traumatic for bubba coming into water. I have a feeling i'll relax more if i'm in water and be tense out of water but no nothing about it. Also is anyone using aeromatherapy when they're in labour our hospital has midwifes trained in it, just depends if they're available sounds good though. :) xx


----------



## katycam

katieandbump said:


> Really sunny here, and craving something sweet might attempt to make some shortbread or little fairy cakes with icing or something mmmmm.

oooh good idea!! i might make some too :)


----------



## katieandbump

Yes yes get involved hehe :D :D :D


----------



## pippam116

katieandbump said:


> I've decided to spend the day researching into waterbirth as my hospital has a birthing pool really tempted as its better for pain relief, helps with tearing as your moist anyway and moe elastic and also less traumatic for bubba coming into water. I have a feeling i'll relax more if i'm in water and be tense out of water but no nothing about it. Also is anyone using aeromatherapy when they're in labour our hospital has midwifes trained in it, just depends if they're available sounds good though. :) xx

sounds good, better than the mince pie i ate out of desperation a few minutes ago lol


----------



## beancounter

katycam said:


> i didnt get a choice when mine were, think i was lucky. most other people were 35 weeks + so its not an issue, one woman was 38 weeks.
> 
> lol @ farting on gym ball, that would be embarrassing, what are you meant to do on those balls? was thinking of getting one but no idea what they do!

i just sit on it at the computer, it strengthens the back muscles and I havent had back ache yet. I always had on. I think they are good for birthing, and supposedly for getting baby in the right position, though peanut is still lying transverse, the little bugger.

Oh and amplifying farts, obviously. Having a mental age of about 4 I find that extremely amusing.


----------



## KatienSam

im going to make some chocolate brownies later mmmmmmm

my antenatal classes start next week (when im 33 weeks) my last one is in feb though when im nearly 37 weeks, they said its better to have them later so you dont forget it all by the time baby comes! but they didnt give me a choice of dates except when she tried to book one for the 28th feb (2 days before my DD was cutting it fine i thought lol)

xxx


----------



## KatienSam

my OH would be on the ball if he knew it amplified your farts :rofl:

xx


----------



## tiggertea

Community MW said she's book me into my classes next time I see her (that was start Dec - next time I see her isn't til end Jan) but hospital MW will most likely beat her to it on Friday when we go to see our consultant again. 

Oh I just remembered something I don't think I told you guys last time I saw the community MW.... she gave me back my urine sample so I could "wash it out and reuse the bottle" Aside from the fact the bottle now isnt sterile it was a little icky - handing me back my bottle of pee.... merry xmas to you too love!!
They've been really funny with me since we decided to go for private care - not giving my all my NHS appts etc (even though consultant said I was still to go to all the NHS stuff) and that was just the latest instalment.


----------



## katycam

my midwife gave me my bottle back too but i have lost it! i thought it was a bit gross!


----------



## kaylynn040485

OMG - had anyone seen Closer today? that woman b/f her yorkshire terrier?

Kx


----------



## pippam116

my previous midwives used to do that with same one all the way through, grose! but this time she hands me a stick and says go do it on there, i always wonder if i peed in right place, lol, just makes me hold it against her chart then throw it. much easier


----------



## tiggertea

kaylynn040485 said:


> OMG - had anyone seen Closer today? that woman b/f her yorkshire terrier?
> 
> Kx



That's just sick.....


----------



## pippam116

i actually want to go to the classes this time, but never bothered with other 2, thought id felt stupid, would love the company of other expectant mums i think


----------



## beancounter

mine rinses it out and gives it back. Urine is sterile anyway.


----------



## kaylynn040485

katieandbump said:


> Good to hear finnley's ok mm must have been horrible for you to see him like that poor mite. How's everyone feeling today i haven't heard a peep out of bub since i woke up she's definitely having a lazy morning lol I feel lonely :( Really sunny here, and craving something sweet might attempt to make some shortbread or little fairy cakes with icing or something mmmmm.
> Hope your feeling better today kaylynn have you had your 28 weeks midwife appointment yet where they take bloods sounds to me like your iron levels are dropping this happened to me and i was slightly anemic and have to take one tablet a day.Could be that. Otherwise its totally normal. Bubba is growing alot at this stage and sucking everything from us leaving us feeling woozy, how greedy lol.
> 
> 2 months exactly tomorrow until due date being the 7th... wowzers!!!!!!! :D xx


Thanks katie, got my 28wk app this Friday so if i dont call her before then can mention it to her then. 

How exciting, 2months to go!!!!!


----------



## kaylynn040485

tiggertea said:


> kaylynn040485 said:
> 
> 
> OMG - had anyone seen Closer today? that woman b/f her yorkshire terrier?
> 
> Kx
> 
> 
> 
> That's just sick.....Click to expand...


Trust me, i know! Plus there are pictures, its awful! Cant bring myself to read the article!


----------



## katieandbump

God i can't remeber the last time i read a magazine used to get them all the time, wonder y that's stopped. I like OK its crammed full of pointless stuff you can read and lots of big piccies :) Brownies .....send some my way. Mmmmmmm xxx


----------



## KatienSam

been to the midwife today and have ketones and trace of protein in my urine and im measuring small still... got a scan at 3.40 to check on baby size (they will dip my urine again as well as my appointment was first thing and breakfast had only just been eaten).

i get seen every two weeks now! how scary is that, must be nearing the end now if they want to see me all the time lol

i get to see my baby again :happydance: i just hope its a good size! got to try and hold back on not finding out the sex again though lol thats the hard bit...

xxx


----------



## katycam

tiggertea said:


> kaylynn040485 said:
> 
> 
> OMG - had anyone seen Closer today? that woman b/f her yorkshire terrier?
> 
> Kx
> 
> 
> 
> That's just sick.....Click to expand...

ooh what is it?


----------



## kaylynn040485

katycam said:


> tiggertea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaylynn040485 said:
> 
> 
> OMG - had anyone seen Closer today? that woman b/f her yorkshire terrier?
> 
> Kx
> 
> 
> 
> That's just sick.....Click to expand...
> 
> ooh what is it?Click to expand...

This woman is b/f her puppy yorkshire terrier, think by the looks of it its quite young so was maybe abandoned by its mother and this woman is b/f it! Its reall weird, the pic shows this woman with the dog actually on her bb! Not read the full article yet though!

katie, im same dont think i could ever give up mags although im sure that will change once bubs is here. 

Kx


----------



## katycam

ewww thats a bit weird!i love magazines too, even though most of the stuff in them is a load of rubbish i still love reading it!


----------



## lolly101

MM glad Finn is ok..bless him poor little sausage.....

that mag sounds gross....The girls get that at work I hope they haven't got it it this week:rofl:I do love mags tho...been saving up my Primas for hosp and I love getting pregnancy and birth...I read it all within 2 days!!!! Only 1 more to get after this month tho!!!:baby:

Kaylynn I hope you are on the mend soon. My friend had that bug where she had a pain in her side...I esaped the pain but got the bug...:hugs:

KatieandSam hope your scan was good...still on team yellow??:rofl: Hope baby doing well hun x

I get my urine bottle back too... I rinse and rinse it!!!!:rofl:


----------



## Shifter

Hello all.

I'm lonely now hubby is back at work too.

Debz - I would have had same bottle throughout but when I went into hospital to have GTT they threw it away. I do think the MW could at least rinse it out, I hate having to carry it home with my sample still in it :dohh: first time she handed it back to me with wee in I was a bit confused as to what she wanted me to do! :rofl:

I have finally decided to book my place at my graduation ceremony. As some of you may remember it is just over two weeks after EDD. I spoke to the OU awards and ceremonies service and established that I can actually get a refund if I decide not to go and can also then book onto next year's ceremony. A friend also offered to babysit if needed! (As parents will be coming to ceremony so will not be available to babysit that day!)

It all depends on when LO arrives and how I feel on the day really. If LO is a week or two before EDD then s/he'll already be 3-4 weeks old by then and I will probably be happy to leave the house for a day. If, however LO is on the later side... hmm. Then there's whether I will want to take LO along for the day or not, whether I will be happy to leave her/him with a friend or not, lots of factors to consider.

Our antenatal classes start tomorrow :happydance: I will _try_ not to argue with them if they say things I disagree with... promise :muaha: they probably hate it when people turn up who have already informed themselves about things and formed opinions!

I do know that my hospital are big on active births, so am hoping they also have a positive attitude to hypnobirthing, aromatherapy and don't push pain relief.

I'm being seen by my MW every two weeks too :happydance: the countdown really has begun!

On water births - we're hoping to have one, don't know yet how many pools the hospital has though, so not counting on being able to have one. Would be good though as there are so many benefits and they go really well with hypnobirthing too. I have active birthing on standby in case we can't have a pool on the day.


----------



## katieandbump

woo hoo just had a call from local children's centre and i've signed up for the class bumps to babies they do which is apparently an intimate group where women can get to know each other and ask questions and be supportive, starts 10th february. ALso they do loads of groups for after babies born like mother and baby and baby yoga where you do little yoga routines with bubba lying on your chest how cute!!!!!!! All the classes are rly good value aswell like 50p a week can't wait to get started. :) xx


----------



## beancounter

i'm supposed to be seeing the mw ever 2 weeks but I can't :( the appointments dont exist. And she hasnt phoned me today wither. Im going to cry. Or have a bath. Oh well, at least she rinses my whizzpot out before giving it back.

I'm not lonely now OH is back at work. look at me. Im on the computer. And noone has asked me if I am ok because I breathed a bit to loudly or something.


----------



## Shifter

katieandbump said:


> woo hoo just had a call from local children's centre and i've signed up for the class bumps to babies they do which is apparently an intimate group where women can get to know each other and ask questions and be supportive, starts 10th february. ALso they do loads of groups for after babies born like mother and baby and baby yoga where you do little yoga routines with bubba lying on your chest how cute!!!!!!! All the classes are rly good value aswell like 50p a week can't wait to get started. :) xx

I want to do mum and baby yoga! Doesn't seem to be a group near me though. How did you find out about this group?


----------



## katieandbump

They're really here, my midwife must have passed on my name number and address to local children's centres because we had some letters through and brochures about it and they rang me so didn't even have to look for it myself. Best bet is to ask your midwife whats available to you in your area i bet somewhere will do a bigger selection of groups. xx


----------



## claire-lou

10 pages to catch up on since yesterday lunchtime. I've actually had to go back and read again with a pen and paper cos I can't remeber what is going on. 

MM I'm so glad Finnley is a bit better

Katiensam- hope your scan shows that everything is fine and it hasn't stressed you out too much. Thinking of you. :hugs:

My midwife has always given me the sample back apparently they aren't allowed to pour it down the sink and they have no 'clincal waste' bins in the examination room. She did however say there was nothing to stop me pouring it down the sink myself. I just throw it when I get home. Been a nurse getting my hands on a sample pot isn't a problem. Call it a perk of the job. :blush:

I'm glad you decided to book your graduation ceremony Shifter. I really enjoyed mine and if you have done all the hard work why not get the credit for it for a couple of hours. You deserve it. 

I started to read about birthing balls the other day but can't find where the article was. May sound daft but can you use at any point in pregnancy or do you have to be 'so far gone'? I was reading about it last week but with the irritated uterus didn't want to risk anything. However everything seems to have calmed down now.


----------



## Shifter

claire-lou said:


> I'm glad you decided to book your graduation ceremony Shifter. I really enjoyed mine and if you have done all the hard work why not get the credit for it for a couple of hours. You deserve it.

Thanks  and after six years studying for the damn degree I'd really rather not defer my ceremony until next year!!



claire-lou said:


> I started to read about birthing balls the other day but can't find where the article was. May sound daft but can you use at any point in pregnancy or do you have to be 'so far gone'? I was reading about it last week but with the irritated uterus didn't want to risk anything. However everything seems to have calmed down now.

I'm sure you can use it any time. As long as you take care on it and don't use it if you're feeling dizzy or something, as with any exercise. Afterall, there is nothing special about them, they're just ordinary exercise balls, so will come in nice and handy after the birth too for getting our tummies toned up again!!


----------



## katycam

eeee i get to pick up luke's wedding ring tomorrow, things are getting sorted for the wedding at last, just got to do invites and flowers then nothing left to do :)


----------



## mummymadness

Hi girls .
I seem to have missed loads today lol , Finnleys great no problem at all today yayyy .
Layla went back to school today after xmas break it shattered her bless .
And landlords been here all day , The jobs are 100% finished now yayyy .

Katie i hope you manage to have a great waterbirth hun , Sounds great . i would love one but i use to suffer from fits and they said its too dangerous if they need to get me out quick :( .
I hate having to wash the bottle out too Tiger hun too The dishwasher does a great job lol .
Hope the brownies were nice Katie did you save us any lol ?? .Hope the scan went well hun :) .
Holly i really hoep you have a great ceremony , I wish the M/W was seeing me every 2 weeks apparently as i have allready had kids thsi baby doesnt need as much attention perrrrr what do they know lol .

xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## beancounter

Shifer, i found a yoga class by looking on the internet, the one I go to wasnt listed but I asked the teacher of one that was a bit too far away for a teacher in my area and she gave me a name and that's how I tracked her down, otherwise I wouldnt have seen this class at all, its small and not advertised well. 

Yay glad finnley is ok mm, they get over things quick, the little uns :) and double yay on the landlord being finished :D


----------



## KatienSam

scan went fine, baby is on the lower end of the scale (apart from its long legs!) but still within normal limits, baby is weighing in at about 3lb 14oz which is about right! and it is now head down and she said it can change position but it is unlikely to do so now.

they did my urine again and it was normal, she said it was probably because it was first thing in the morning wee and so food hadnt got into my system yet. I have to go back next week just to make sure though.

i havent had chance to make my brownies yet :( 

and as for the wee pots i get a fresh one everytime i go lol

xx


----------



## claire-lou

So glad that baby is within range and urine is all clear Katiensam. 

As a result of my antibiotics last week I now have thrush. Started using canestan cream but appear to have have an allergic reaction. My bits are now on fire and quite swollen!! Feel like putting fozen peas on them to try and take the burn away. But am well aware that that would not be a pretty sight, :blush: Can you imagine trying to explain that one to 
DH when he comes home from work and I'm sat legs spead on the bathroom floor with the birds eye peas. :rofl:


----------



## mummymadness

Lol sorry i couldnt help but giggle , Iamgine getting stuck to a bag of peas lol . xxx .


----------



## MummyCat

Hello everyone! Okay.... so here goes....... (the problem with us being a social bunch... means you're in for a long post!! :rofl:

*KatienSam* - hope scan goes well!! :happydance: It's hard staying a yellow bump!! I'm not sure how I've managed to not change my mind!

*Shifter* - great news about graduation ceremony! Fingers crossed little one arrives at a suitable time! :happydance: 

*Bean* - you crack me up.... I can just picture you bouncing away.. amusing the workmen!!!! :rofl: I really need to get a ball... and raspberry tea leaves... although I might not be allowed to purchase it yet if the store assistant doesn't believe I'm big enough... might just add it to my to do list! Also.... where abouts are you based that you're having such trouble with your midwife appointments????

*Kaylynn* - I could soooooo not bring myself to read an article like that... in fact it makes me feel ill! *bleah* :sick: Some people are soooo strange!!!
*
Katieandbump* - those classes sound fab! I really need to look into that sort of thing in my area! Can you just picture you and little one at a yoga class together! How cute!!! :awww:

*KatyCam *- When's the wedding hun? Sounds like you are one organised lady... I'm struggling to get organised for the baby... you've got wedding and baby and your other half is not around to help due to his secondment! :hugs:

*Tiggertea* - Hun I hope you get your classes booked soon! Just don't take no for an answer... I can't believe they've not done them for you already! Grrrr! :growlmad:

*MM *- Glad to hear that little Man is on the mend and that all's well at the house! :happydance:
*
Logie* - hope the Anti D stuff goes okay... I had mine the other day, it wasn't too bad... although got a huge bruise from having blood taken! :baby:

*Claire-lou *- hope you feel better soon hun! I'm like you... don't check this forum for a day and 10 pages later!!! :happydance:


I'm back at work now! *sob* I'm on the big count down to maternity leave... I have 21 days to go! Hurrah! They've only just decided to advertise to find my replacement... somehow I doubt I'll be handing over to anyone before I leave.... oh well.... not my problem!!! Otherwise all is okay... NCT classes start tomorrow... am so excited! Although am worried that I might already have too many opinions on things! oops! :dohh:

I'm struggling to sleep at night.... my hips ache if I lie on my side and to lie on my back... well I'm propped up by four pillows.... so really it's like I'm sleeping sitting up! *sigh* I've tried pillows between my legs and under my bump, but nothing seems to help! Anyone with any advice? 

Okay... that's it... post over (must check up on you lot more often to avoid this in future!! :blush: )

x


----------



## katycam

i dont really have much advice for sleeping, im in the same position, struggling to sleep in any position at all.

and i dont feel very organised, we've only done most of wedding plans because i wanted luke to be involved in the wedding before he goes away!


----------



## Shifter

Glad everything is ok Katiensam.

:hugs: Claire, sorry hun. I had a case of thrush a couple of weeks ago, luckily the cream and pessary did the trick. Don't know what to suggest except ring your MW and see if there is anything else she can prescribe.

Have found a baby yoga class sort of nearby, but still just over an hour away :dohh: thanks for the tip Bean, will contact them and see if they know of anyone nearer.


----------



## pippam116

march mummys, how do i get the march mums club icon on my signature i tried copying and pasting dont work???? ta x


----------



## lousielou

Too... much.. to... catch... up.... on - brain... cannot... compute...

Hope you're all well, and apologies for the cop-out of a message :blush:


----------



## Shifter

pippam116 said:


> march mummys, how do i get the march mums club icon on my signature i tried copying and pasting dont work???? ta x

You need to take the * out of the code. I think they are between the u and r at the start and i and m at the end.

HTH.


----------



## pippam116

im going to try lol thanks xx


----------



## katieandbump

Good news katie hope to hear the same on thursday, hopefully they'll scan her and i'll get another sneaky peak at bub. Shame about the brownies but tomorrow is another day :D Just settling in to eat some yummy tomato bacon and cheese pasta and then its tv catch up time gotta love virgin plus. 
I'm so knackered tonight can barely keep my eyes open feel like a right OAP lol. Food will probably wake me up a bit more. yuuummmz.


----------



## KatienSam

ooo katieandbump we can compare baby weight and size as we are so close in dates when uv had your scan! im sure you will be fine :hugs: its not to late to make brownies i may go and do it in a mo while OH plays PS3...

xxx


----------



## Shifter

katieandbump said:


> gotta love virgin plus.

Yup, it was very handy over xmas... too many things to watch!

I just thought I would share this funny story with you all: hubby and I were eating dinner and he was talking to me about work. I nearly couldn't finish my food from laughing so hard at this, but it might be one of those things that loses something in the telling, but here goes...

Hubby sometimes has to communicate with a Korean software company and he recently emailed them saying something like "This isn't quite right, I'm afraid. I need you to do x." The reply he got, bless 'em, was "I don't understand why you are afraid." :rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:

Ahh, language barriers. I'm laughing about it again now :rofl:


----------



## jms895

Shifter :rofl:

Hope you are all well!!

Not been on 2 days, loads of posts missed again!

Went to hospital again last night, extreme constipation and swelling in legs, high blood pressure which came down again and a bit of protein in my wee, waiting results tomorrow. Feel better today been in bed most of day.

Shifter, loving the Hypnobirthing book love it love it.

Spoke to a girl at work who used it and said it was great, no pain only discomfort and a brilliant experience, she was so emotional talking about it and nearly in tears!

Cant wait to give birth, though they checked my cervix at the hospital last night with one of those speculum thingys and god did that hurt!! Baby is about 10 times wider than that :lol: PAIN!!!! xxxx


----------



## tiggertea

KatienSam said:


> and as for the wee pots i get a fresh one everytime i go lol

I had too up til that one.... lol think thats y i was so shocked.... think I'll just ask the consultant for two on friday (so i have a spare for bringing to community MW)

Glad alls well with your bump katie :)

Glad finnley's better MM

MummyCat - I'll prob get my classes booked on Friday - the consultant is pretty good at getting things sorted like that (He'd need to be - we're paying him enough!!! :hissy: ) Just maddens me that the community MW has lost all interest in me and bubs (not that they had much to start with!!!) since we went privately. 

Shifter - LMAO :rofl: at that one.... they really took him literally didn't they!?

jms- sorry to hear bout your hosp visit hun, hope everythings ok now :hugs:

lousielou - hellllllooooooooooo!


----------



## Shifter

jms895 said:


> Shifter, loving the Hypnobirthing book love it love it.
> 
> Spoke to a girl at work who used it and said it was great, no pain only discomfort and a brilliant experience, she was so emotional talking about it and nearly in tears!

It's very inspiring isn't it?!



jms895 said:


> Cant wait to give birth, though they checked my cervix at the hospital last night with one of those speculum thingys and god did that hurt!! Baby is about 10 times wider than that :lol: PAIN!!!! xxxx

Yes but you will be about 10 times wider too hun! No pain, remember, only discomfort :winkwink:


----------



## jms895

When they use a speculum how far do they open you up? TMI sorry. At least my cervix was closed anyway!
Was hooked up to one of them contraction machines cos of all the Braxton hicks I was having, she said I have alot. Oh well its all preparation for the birth.
I sooooo hope I can get the water birth I want x


----------



## katieandbump

OOh what's the book called shifter? Must have missed that one. 
Yes katie, i'm so excited about march so we can all experience this together everyone popping its going to be great comparing everything seeing what happens to who and when. Knowing our luck even though we're the early march mummies prob end up later than the others lol. Right i'm stuffed time for veging lol x


----------



## aurora32

HI girls,

How are you all doing?
hope everyone is feeling well, im not feeling too good today, very sicky and a lot of low down pressure, a few stabby pains down below at tea time top of bump was rock hard and had stitch, hope its that ive just over done it if i dont feel better in the morning think will give the midwife a call see what she says.


:hug:


----------



## tiggertea

hope it's nothing a bit of a rest won't fix aurora :) I had a few pains earlier too but it was just from getting a little over zealous while taking down the xmas decs..... hubby blew a fuse when he saw me climbing to take tinsel off the picture frames :blush:


----------



## Shifter

No idea about the speculum thing Jade, sorry, but it was just a sort of swab you had right? Like for a smear test? That won't stretch you much.

Katie - it's _HypnoBirthing_ by Marie Mongan. You can get it from Amazon :happydance: since reading it I am actually nothing but *excited* about giving birth!


----------



## jms895

Shifter said:


> No idea about the speculum thing Jade, sorry, but it was just a sort of swab you had right? Like for a smear test? That won't stretch you much.
> 
> Katie - it's _HypnoBirthing_ by Marie Mongan. You can get it from Amazon :happydance: since reading it I am actually nothing but *excited* about giving birth!

Me too Shifter! Even after the first few pages you feel a little different about things dont you? Dont get me wrong I am still nervous, but thats different to downright firghtened to death. Time will tell if I can keep this calm when it all starts! It can only help not hinder things though ay? xx


----------



## katieandbump

aurora i had the same discomfort, pain in bump, tightening and stabbing pains up inside midwife said they're practice contractions, braxton hicks, they're such a pain aren't they i only ever get mine at night but i can't move when they start and bump is really sore after. Get some rest or have a nice bath to relax yourself probably over did it. Hope it doesn't come back. xx


----------



## jms895

Aurora, hope you are ok hun, let us know xxx :hugs:


----------



## jms895

Katie and bump, I would say definately get the book its brilliant and has totally changed my thinking. Not tried the CD yet, thought I would ease in with the book first. xx


----------



## tiggertea

So that's two advocates of the hypnobirthing book..... nice one.
I promised myself last night I wasn't gonna read anything more about birth coz I was completely freaking myself out but might consider this if i don't settle myself soon :blush:


----------



## Shifter

I feel liberated by it tbh. This might sound a little crazy, but it is really freeing to not be afraid of what is just a normal, natural bodily function! I have total faith in my body's ability to do this!

If I've become somewhat evangelical about it and it's annoying people I'm really sorry, it's just that I want to share this amazing feeling it has given me about the experience :cloud9:


----------



## jms895

The only concern I have about the birth and its really silly is my fitness, which has gone to pot since being pregnant and starting the degree, I dont hae time to go swimming and really wanted to start Aqua natal but its in the day when I work. I only walk the dogs and have done the odd squat!
Anyway my legs are soooo swollen I cant hardly bring them up and bend them, just dreading being really uncomfortable, fat, bloated and swollen trying to push the baby out :lol: I have put nearly 2 stone on now - yikes!! Anyone else?
What does my baby weigh roughly now then at 29 weeks? I know Katie has had a guestimate at 3 pound 14 and i though that was alot! x


----------



## mummymadness

Hope the results come back ok Jade hun .

Holly i had a little giggle at your Hubbys email lol .

Katie remember to share the Brownies if you make them lol :) .

Hope u feel better soon Aurora . xxx .


----------



## aurora32

Hope so too dont like feeling like this, baby feels like its burrowing down and it was still at 5/5 engaged, so free at yesterdays visit to consultant, will see how i go.......:)




:hug:


----------



## jms895

Hope things go ok Aurora, let us know :hugs: xxx


----------



## tiggertea

Im really annoyed with myself for feeling so scared about the birth tbh coz from day one i was all "oh yeah - i know whats ahead of me but I know I can get through it" but for some reason, the more I've read up and "prepared" the more panicky I've gotten :blush: Kinda like I know what COULD happen and have done all along but the more I've read about how to PREVENT these things happening the more I think "my goodness - i'm not ready for this!?!?" :rofl: knowledge is my enemy right now! (sorry for the long-ish drivel ladies!) Think I'm kinda worried my fitness levels won't help me much either jms... so you aren't alone in that one!! I dunno how much weight I've gained in pregnancy as I have a history of taking all that too seriously (eating disorder in my teenage years) so the record of that is kept at hosp and I don't wanna know about it! lol we don't have scales in the house either for that reason.

Think I need something that puts me in the right _mindset_ for the big event rather than a "do this, do that, jump through flaming hoops and all will be wonderful" solution.... would I be right in thinking this hypnobirthing book might be an option for me?


----------



## lolly101

Claire, hope you feel better soon and baby not burrowing down yet.
KatieandSam so glad your scan went well for you....
JMS I have put on way over 2 stone. I am still exercising but not the extent I used to I think thats my prob!! that and the choc!!:rofl:
Shifter your hubbys e mail did make me laugh!! One of the things about learning all the ins and outs of a language!!:rofl:
I get those tight feelings too.. does anyone get them really low down too?? those of you that have already had childen...doyou remember when bump "dropped". My mate said I have dropped and now I'm worried it's too soon, specially after dan was so early...should I be worried??


----------



## jms895

Yes tigger definately! I am a very anxious person and panix takes over me alot in certain situations, I really have to concentrate on breathing sometimes and the more people tell you how painful and bad labour is the worse it gets. DONT LISTEN TO ANY OF IT ANYMORE!! Thats what I am doing.
I am just imagining holding my little boy in my arms, feeling calm, him calm from no ordeal and I cant wait. As I said earlier time will tell if I can keep calm but it cant hurt this book can it? Even if it helps you relax and breathe ay - and remember women have been doing this for centuries!! WE CAN DO IT! Try not to be scared hun, and believe me IO was from reading all the crap everywhere but just try and concentrate on positive, its all worth it in the end. Our bodies are deisigned for it....
I know I will be nerous and as soon as i get the signs I will panic but in time i hope once I have read more and listened to the DVD I can learn ways to control this xx


----------



## jms895

Sorry about the shocking grammar and mistakes in my postings, my keyboard is knackered and sticking and cant keep up with me typing! :lol:
Sorry


----------



## katycam

jms i wish id only put on 2 stone, ive put on nearly double that :(


----------



## jms895

katycam, were you quite thin before though?

I was a size 14, BMI about 27 and 12 stone, now god knows...... Sod it, hopefully it will come off.

I feel awful though, look in mirror and want to cry :cry:


----------



## jms895

I think alot is prob water by the way as my legs are very swollen, plus my boobies have gone to a FF! Still fit in 14 mat clothes though


----------



## katycam

jms895 said:


> katycam, were you quite thin before though?
> 
> I was a size 14, BMI about 27 and 12 stone, now god knows...... Sod it, hopefully it will come off.
> 
> I feel awful though, look in mirror and want to cry :cry:

i was size 14 about 11 stone and now 14 1/2 stone. i hate looking in the mirror too it makes me sad. ive got 5 months after bean is born to lose the weight before i walk down the aisle.:cry:


----------



## pippam116

lolly101 said:


> Claire, hope you feel better soon and baby not burrowing down yet.
> KatieandSam so glad your scan went well for you....
> JMS I have put on way over 2 stone. I am still exercising but not the extent I used to I think thats my prob!! that and the choc!!:rofl:
> Shifter your hubbys e mail did make me laugh!! One of the things about learning all the ins and outs of a language!!:rofl:
> I get those tight feelings too.. does anyone get them really low down too?? those of you that have already had childen...doyou remember when bump "dropped". My mate said I have dropped and now I'm worried it's too soon, specially after dan was so early...should I be worried??


i dont think mine has visually dropped , but i can feel baby is very low, it panicks me too, cos they told me second time AND especially this time that in most cases baby wont drop till prob week of or start of labour, and sure thing i dropped with leila and had her that week (also early) but not pre-term.. im gonna get my midwife to keep a close eye on it :))


----------



## jms895

katycam said:


> jms895 said:
> 
> 
> katycam, were you quite thin before though?
> 
> I was a size 14, BMI about 27 and 12 stone, now god knows...... Sod it, hopefully it will come off.
> 
> I feel awful though, look in mirror and want to cry :cry:
> 
> i was size 14 about 11 stone and now 14 1/2 stone. i hate looking in the mirror too it makes me sad. ive got 5 months after bean is born to lose the weight before i walk down the aisle.:cry:Click to expand...

Well hun that will give you the incentive to lose it :hugs: and Ibet your man loves you more than ever now xxx
I bet alot of it is water you know. My mum gained 5 stone with me, and it came straight off, it was all bloating.. Mine is fat also as I am a little piggie :blush:


----------



## tiggertea

Thanks for those lovely words of encouragement hun :hugs: sounds like we have very similar outlooks on things!


This the book? 
https://www.amazon.co.uk/Hypnobirth...7711/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1231279386&sr=8-1


----------



## aurora32

As you say Jms women have been doing this for centuries and without any medical help or pain relief in years gone by, as long as we remember what we get from the end of all this and keep that in mind we should be fine, Im like you Tigger going to try the hypnobirthing alongside aromatherapy, with maybe a little gas and air but dont want drugs as they make me violently sick as for the weight it will all come off after baby is born especially when we are running around after baby we have helped each other with all our probs so far i am sure after the birth we can continue to help one another with all things post natal, loosing weight included.........:hugs::hugs:


----------



## jms895

Tiggertea will PM you the link Shifter sent me inc CD xx Yes thats the one...


----------



## jojo1974

hi all wow so many posts lol , well i ad my 28 week check and everything was great i ad my anti d and was very brave i took my mum with me to distract me lol , going to catch up on all these posts now hope everyones ok xxx


----------



## jms895

Aurora yes we should start a March Mummys Weight loss club!

At birth I am gonna try for the water birth with aromatherapy and all that
Gas and air later if things are bad :lol: (prob after 5 mins for me)
And want to give birth in a good old squat if I cant have the water birth (only one at hosp), so have been practicing these a bit as they hurt my legs!


----------



## aurora32

jms895 said:


> Aurora yes we should start a March Mummys Weight loss club!
> 
> At birth I am gonna try for the water birth with aromatherapy and all that
> Gas and air later if things are bad :lol: (prob after 5 mins for me)
> And want to give birth in a good old squat if I cant have the water birth (only one at hosp), so have been practicing these a bit as they hurt my legs!

Lol think im being brave thinking il go the whole way without G+A but im going to try, id like a waterbirth but not sure my hospital will allow due to the antibiotics ive got to have due to Strep b, gonna ask and see cos im sure it will make for a more relaxed stress free birth especially combined with aroma oils and hypobirthing......:hugs:


----------



## jms895

Thats only thing with water birth you have to be very low risk and everything hunky dorey or you are not allowed! Also no candles for me due to H&S - bummer!

Jo jo - I have my anti d Thurs - cant wait NOT!!! xx


----------



## jojo1974

jms the antid did sting for a few mins and i ad a dead arm for half a hour but feel great now , i was feeling sorry for myself though cause she took 3 lots of blood and injected me in the same arm xx


----------



## jms895

Oh dear, nasty evil MW! I have to go back to work after so hope its not too bad, I am just so exicted that I will prob be measured for the first time! :dance:


----------



## KatienSam

jade my baby was 2lb 4oz at 28 weeks i think, now at 32 its 3lb 14oz! i have put on just under 2 stone, my body seems to refuse to go over it because its lingered there for a few weeks lol i have been alot more active and carrying the extra weight i suppose helps you burn un-needed calories!

xxx


----------



## jms895

Katie wow bubba has grown! So I reckon about 2 and a half pound for my little man then if he is on target? I just want a normal 6 or 7 pound baby!
Well done on the weight Katie xx


----------



## KatienSam

Have a look on this site, its the american version but im sure our babies are all the same lol

https://www.babycenter.com/average-fetal-length-weight-chart

xx


----------



## jms895

Anyone else baby still laying stupid?

Mine is still laying across like a hammock really low down.....

When do they get into position?x


----------



## tiggertea

jms895 said:


> Anyone else baby still laying stupid?
> 
> Mine is still laying across like a hammock really low down.....
> 
> When do they get into position?x

No idea really - will answer this one on Friday afternoon after my next scan :) 
I'm still feeling kicks quite low down at times so my thinking is bubs is still floating where he/she fancies.....

I think we are still early for them to be getting into position though (Thats about 34-36weeks aint it? - could be wrong!!)


----------



## KatienSam

mine is now in position head down (was breech at 29 weeks) i asked if baby can turn and she said it can, but it is unlikely to as its in the best position for its own comfort and shape of your womb etc, but u never know with these babies lol!

xx


----------



## jojo1974

mine was head down yesterday but theres time for him to change postion yet lol x


----------



## jms895

They will all come out one way or another :lol:

Night ladies xx


----------



## beancounter

mine is hammocking too JMS! i even JUST said that in a comment on my flickr stream! doctor said in about a month? Or maybe he was trying to cheer me up..?

I have little bath lights, they are an LED in a watertight capusule, and the are BETTER than candles cus you can put them in thebath with you and they float around hiding under the bubbles and glowing. 

JMS & katie Im glad you said you put on weight because everyone else seems to not have and I am hurtling towards 2 stone. I don't feel too much fatter yet but it's starting to get to me. Though my mum thinks its brill cus she put on 5 stone and well, kept it. Though I will point out that she had an awful lot of children which is a factor in the keeping it.

nightnightx 

Sorry everyone else, I can't remember all the posts. I hope all you tests come back ok and I wish i had the anti D :(


Shifter- I worked with a german guy and emailed him saying, 'sorry to be a pain, but can you email me the XXX results' and I got an email back with 'here are the results. Don't worry about the pain' :rofl:


----------



## jojo1974

thats so true jms my daughter was trying to come out face first i ended up with a emergancy c section with her , yet with my son i had the perfect birth , all bubs are different but they got to come out one way or the other xxx


----------



## mummymadness

hi girls , Try not worry about the birth or you will just stress yourself silly .
It hurts like mad , But once baby is in your arms it all melts away well kind of lol .

You all sound Lovely weights , Iam sooo jelous , Iam still eating like mad trying to gain will see results in 10 days :) .
My baby was in breech (So the m/w says) at 28 weeks iam feeling low down pressure and kicks in my ribs so have a feeling he is in a nice position now :) . xxx .


----------



## tiggertea

very true JMS! night hun x


----------



## Shifter

Wow, busy evening in here!

Debz, yep that's the book and I definitely think it will help with your mindset. It is all about changing your ideas about what is involved and learning how the muscles work and that they are just doing their normal job. Then with that knowledge learning to relax and trust your body.

MM - no more pain talk! We are going for serious PMA here, it does not hurt if you relax and let the muscles do what they are meant to do!

Bean - those water lights sound fab. Where did you get them??

'Night all
xx


----------



## mummymadness

Night girls iam going to cuddle in bed and watch family guy in a min lol soo funny .

Ohhhh i posted what was in my maternity bag in the top link on 3rd trim tonight , I think i sound like a crazed lady lol .

p.s Holly i promise no more pain talk lol , It really does go away soooo quickly thow i promise . xx .


----------



## aurora32

Night Girls, goin to bed and hope i feel better in the morning.




:hug:


----------



## tiggertea

night all - i think i'm gonna be awake a while longer though - bubs is having some kind of trampoline party in there tonight!!! 

I'm gonna have a look and see your list MM - that was my "goal for the evening" (to get my hospital bag list compiled) but so far I've been window shopping on babies'r'us for other things :blush:


----------



## jms895

Morning ladies!

I was up at 5am again! Been watching discovery and mums giving birth! :lol:

Bean - thanks for the info on the little floating lights, where can I get some they sound lovely! xx


----------



## katieandbump

jms895 said:


> Anyone else baby still laying stupid?
> 
> Mine is still laying across like a hammock really low down.....
> 
> When do they get into position?x

Mine was head down from 28 weeks turned quite early and the last time i went to midwifes she'd swivelled round still head down but back to back she must have move loads by then though she can't make her mind up where she wants to be. 

Wow she's got such strong hiccups this morning woke up dying of thirst and drank half a pint of milk and now she's pop popetty popping away again rly strong little hiccups. lol :cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:

I've taken to saying "settle petal" to her as she is going to be called lilly oh dear lol.


----------



## Logiebear

Wow ladies can you lot talk or what!! I got to bed really ealry last night as my dh is on lates and I was so shattered after running round after the kids. I went to bed at 8.30pm when my eldest daughter did :rofl:

So everyone seems to be ok at the min then and ticking over quite nicely. I started a thread in the pregnancy club section yesterday asking people if they were a get on with it person or some one who needed to research and study and I see we have a few on here who have researched a lot of stuff and found a load it useful. Some of the replies on there are really interesting and I love reading why ladies need to do this kind of thing. Sorry I can't remember who but some said about PMA and I honestly think that is all that is needed. When I had my daughter I was told by a mw that the best form of "coping" was having a strong mental image of you holding your baby in your arms and being at peace. I tell you what it worked for me and has done each time. Even all the discomfort I had with my sections and the after pains the image of my baby in my arms is a winner every time.

Hope everyone is feeling well today and there are no more hospital visits for the bad reasons. Hope your results are good today Jade xxx


----------



## FierceAngel

morning all!!! any late march mummies out there tht can/would be my text buddy...

likely my lo will be early though everytime i say tht i imagine going overdue! so all offers to my inbox hehe thanks xx


----------



## aurora32

:happydance::happydance::happydance:

Yay!! just noticed im now 30 weeks gone time seems to have flown by, hoping lo will stay put for a few more weeks but after last night im not so sure, only time will tell.
Still feel off today and got random stitch type pains in my side, spoke to mw who is coming to take my bp tomorrow as have to have weekly readings and she said to rest up and see how i go.

Hope all you ladies are well today


:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## beancounter

oh dear aurora, what happened last night? I must have missed it, Im lousy at reading.

My mum got the bath lights from one of those posh little gift shops in dorchester but if you type 'bath light' or 'spa light' into amazon, ebay or google lots of options come up. Obviously I can't comment on how good they are because they are not identical ones but I'm sure they would do for one waterbirth?


----------



## lousielou

Oooh, Bean - they sound cool! Am going to have a butchers now :D

Am trying to sort out the study today, to make it look all lovely and welcoming for Junior's immindent arrival!


----------



## pippam116

everyone's so busy, except me :D just sat back down with a rasberry leaf tea yum yum :O , feleing extra tired today, Leila has decided she doesn't do walking anymore, so wasn't fun trucking Chloe to school and then dragging Leila back up the hill..really hungry last 2 days cant stop eating, put one thing down and on to the next, what a piggy, bump is considerably lower today, cant make head nor tail of her position lol, looking forward to Friday now :D


----------



## Shifter

My little monster has had me in a right panic this morning! I got up, did my yoga, had a shower and while I was getting dressed it occurred to me that I hadn't felt the usual gymnastics when I went to bed last night and in fact nothing definite since about 9pm last night.

I tried to relax and not worry, but I couldn't help it, I got really worried and upset. Rang midwife who said to go into hospital to be monitored. Rang mum to get her to come over to take me to hospital. Told hubby what was happening and sat down to wait for mum to arrive. Now bubs is kicking like Johnny Wilkinson in there! Rolling around, punching, the works!

Argh! Think may still go get checked out, after that worry though. But I reckon all that relaxation sent bubs into a long and deep sleep! :rofl:


----------



## katieandbump

aww must have had a lazy morning, glad everything is ok and bubs woken up now they love worrying us don't they. I really hope they scan me tomorrow at my appointmentdying to see her again otherwise might think about getting a cheapo private scan my last one only cost £40 be nice to have something to look forward to, that's if they can fit her on the screen she's so big now lol. 

It's snowing here, big fat fluffy flakes! Has been for about an hour not settling on the ground though booooo. :D :D :D


----------



## aurora32

beancounter said:


> oh dear aurora, what happened last night? I must have missed it, Im lousy at reading.
> 
> My mum got the bath lights from one of those posh little gift shops in dorchester but if you type 'bath light' or 'spa light' into amazon, ebay or google lots of options come up. Obviously I can't comment on how good they are because they are not identical ones but I'm sure they would do for one waterbirth?


Felt like baby was burrowing down and out, was 5/5 so head was free on monday and i felt loust had cramps over top of bump shooting pains down below and stitch in my side, felt like i did when i went into labour with my 1st, still feel icky today so trying to rest a bit.........:)


----------



## shimmyshimmy

You forgot Shimmy Shimmy.
:cry::cry::cry:

I am due on the 1st of March too.

Lol!

No worries, I havent been around much, hope you are all ok,
xxx


----------



## katieandbump

Shake that shimmy shimmy shake the shimmy shimmy *dances* hehe 
helllllllooooooooooo
xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## tiggertea

jms895 said:


> Morning ladies!
> 
> I was up at 5am again!

That's the last time I looked at the clock before falling asleep! :dohh:


----------



## beancounter

i have posted my very first nekkid bump pic on the bumps thread for your general amusement. 

i was up at 5. Then I decided I didnt even need a pee, so I went back to sleep. They I got up at 8 and realised I didn't have yoga today so I ought to go swimming. 

Shimmy! Forgotten! And you were the queen and overlord of the other thread too!


----------



## KatienSam

sorry shimmyshimmy i just copied the main due date thread and updated as and when people asked :hugs:


----------



## katycam

hey all hope you are all ok today :)


----------



## PixieKitty

Ooooh we're supposed to go swimming tomorrow! 
But the local swimming pool is shut for refurbishments and will only be opening sometime in 2010 :(
I miss going swimming!
God knows if I'm up to getting back into a bikini though :blush:

Anyway, how're you girls today?


----------



## katycam

i want to go swimming but havent got a swimming costume!


----------



## PixieKitty

Haha I doubt mine will even fit anymore...
Reckon I could go in bikini bottoms and an oversized tee?


----------



## Logiebear

I have 4 maternity costumes but can't get swimming as there isn't any where with a creshe for my 2 little ones. Do you ever get the feeling you are invisible?


----------



## mummymadness

Hey ladies .
Alls well over at my house :) .

Hope the Hospital let you know baby was ok Holly hun , Typical they start kicking just as we worry lol .
SHimmy nice to see you again hun :) . 
Have fun swimming ladies .x xx .


----------



## Shifter

Rang hospital and they said that if I was happy with the movements not to come in, but to keep an eye on things. So I sat home with my mum 

We have our first antenatal class tonight, so I figured if I still want some reassurance later we can go in early and see if they can pop me on the monitor first. But tbh bubs is moving so much now I'm no longer worried!

Last night I dreamed we were late for the class and hubby had an urgent call from his mum so I went in without him and he never came in! There were about a dozen of us crammed into this little corner that looked like a staff room or something and were sat round a tiny tv to watch a really awful video of a woman giving birth!

I guess I have some unconscious anxiety about the class :rofl:


----------



## beancounter

awww logie, come to my pool, the littlees have thier lesson and you can have a swim in the big pool (most just wait outside in reception tho) I am a bit scared of the swimming mums but I expect I will take the peanut a lot to mum and baby lessons, nut seems to like being in the water. Mothercare have swimming costumes from £15-18 quid but be warned thier sizes are wonky so you want to try em on first. I have two, I'm on the bigger one now, but the smaller one will do after peanut has arrived too. 

Shifter noooooooooooooo I am scared of antenatal now, lol, I remember watching a video of a woman giving birth at school and deciding that it was all a very bad idea. The nut was also very lazy this morning and I was thinking of ringing the hospital when the flurry of internal pummelling started. I should have enjoyed the peace :dohh:


----------



## Shifter

LOL Bean. Yes, why do they make us worry?! We should be able to just enjoy having a moment of stillness :rofl: I'm sure both our antenatal groups will be fine hun and besides, if they do try to show us a scary video I will raise hell with them about spreading the fear of birth among a vulnerable group of people :rofl: I'm already preparing to heckle them at the pain relief session in two weeks :rofl:


----------



## tiggertea

Shifter said:


> besides, if they do try to show us a scary video I will raise hell with them about spreading the fear of birth among a vulnerable group of people :rofl: I'm already preparing to heckle them at the pain relief session in two weeks :rofl:


:rofl: gooooooo shifter! :bodyb::trouble:


----------



## MummyCat

We have our first antenatal class tonight too.... it's through the NCT as I only got offered 2 classes with the NHS. (Not sure if that is the norm across the country now!) We used to get 6 in our area... but cost cutting they're down to 2!

We got a call from the NCT lady last night to ask us to bring a pillow for comfort and a blanket for some of the relaxation stuff and birthing ball if we're using one and when I relayed some of this to hubby he said.... pillow and blanket? Are they going to help you sleep??? hehehe bless him!! xx


----------



## lousielou

I'm not going to any antenatal classes except the breast feeding one - PMA and all that :)


----------



## tiggertea

I have a question - what do they test blood for around 28weeks? (I have these tests on Friday since 28weeks was Xmas break)
I know that's prob a really obvious thing that I should already know but bear with me! :blush:


----------



## Shifter

tiggertea said:


> I have a question - what do they test blood for around 28weeks? (I have these tests on Friday since 28weeks was Xmas break)
> I know that's prob a really obvious thing that I should already know but bear with me! :blush:

Iron levels I think. I got mine done in a big batch with repeat booking bloods at new hospital so didn't get that specific test pointed out to me :dohh:


----------



## KatienSam

they do all your blood count iron levels etc as they did at the beginning with your 28 week bloods, as we are pumping about 50% more blood and want to make sure the right things we need for birth are not now too diluted!

im a right grumpy tonight, i had really bad indigestion last night when i went to bed so didnt sleep that well, iv felt ok again today but iv just eaten my dinner and now its back :( i have NEVER had indigestion before (that i can remember) especially nothing like this!! i get really hungry and want to eat everything but then i get this so try to eat little and often... is it going ot be like this til the end now or will baby drop soon so i have a bit of room for my stomach to actually have a biscuit in it without getting indigestion?! :dohh:

oh the joys of the third tri! :hissy: :hissy:

think i need to sleep :sleep:

xx


----------



## beancounter

i need to sleep too :( not that I don't sleep well at night, I am very good at sleeping for the first time ever. I've finished off a load of orders and Im knackered.

they test for antibodies too. I don't know if it is just rhesus negative mums or everyone, because there are other rarer things you can form antibodies against so maybe they test everyone.


----------



## jms895

Hello ladies!
Aurora how are you hun?
Shifter glad bubs has started to kick the hell out of you again!!
No results from hopsital so assuming no news is good news for me!
Shimmy and Lucy nice to hear from you!
I just took dog a walk and been in bath, shattered as got up at silly o clock. Gonna have a take away tonight, cant be bothered to cook and OH is stuck on M1 after an accident! xxx


----------



## lannyboo

im going to be a march mummy 2 im new on here so not sure how it works. i also have a 3 year old little angel called leah xxx:happydance:


----------



## jms895

Lannyboo welcome and congrats xx


----------



## lannyboo

im due 6th march with a boy but feel more nervy this time dont no if its coz ive got leah 2 think about aswell but never mind


----------



## aurora32

Hi Jade, still feeling a little off colour, think baby has dropped as getting very low down pressure and backache as well as feeling kicks at belly button level and just above now also funny movements round pubic area, got a bit of a headache too, midwife coming tomorrow to check bo so will get her to check thing over then, thank you for asking how are you?


----------



## aurora32

lannyboo said:


> im going to be a march mummy 2 im new on here so not sure how it works. i also have a 3 year old little angel called leah xxx:happydance:

Hi hun welcome to bnb and also to 3rd tri and to March mummies club


:hug:


----------



## aurora32

tiggertea said:


> I have a question - what do they test blood for around 28weeks? (I have these tests on Friday since 28weeks was Xmas break)
> I know that's prob a really obvious thing that I should already know but bear with me! :blush:



its usually for a second screening for anaemia and atypical red-cell alloantibodies and if applicable investigate a haemoglobin level of less than 10.5 g/dl and consider iron supplementation, if required.


:hugs:


----------



## Logiebear

I will be having my bloods done on Fri as well as a scan. Welcome to the March mummies club lannyboo and congrats on your blue bump!

Think we have agreed on Hannah Laura as a name for our little one but I know how fickle my dh is lol. He will probs change his mind again soon. I hope not as I love the name! 

Got my diabetes clinic tomorrow too so I hope that goes well xxx


----------



## aurora32

Logiebear said:


> I will be having my bloods done on Fri as well as a scan. Welcome to the March mummies club lannyboo and congrats on your blue bump!
> 
> Think we have agreed on Hannah Laura as a name for our little one but I know how fickle my dh is lol. He will probs change his mind again soon. I hope not as I love the name!
> 
> Got my diabetes clinic tomorrow too so I hope that goes well xxx

Hope all goes well at the clinic tomorrow logie and that your bloods are all ok on Friday.
Hannah is a very pretty name it conjurs an image of a petite blonde child dont ask me why just does........:blush:


----------



## Logiebear

Funny you should say that about blond as my kids are all plantinum blonds lol


----------



## tiggertea

Thanks for all the blood test info ladies - felt a bit silly asking to be honest coz i thought it was something i should prob already know! :blush:
I'm scared of needles (anyone else thinking i'm scared of EVERYTHING?!?!) so didn't want to spend too long asking questions when i got in there - looking at the darned thing for too long in expectation would most likely set off a panic attack :( 

Welcome lannyboo! There's hundreds of march mums now! (ok so maybe i'm exaggerating a little teesy bit but it seems that way somehow!) :yipee:


----------



## mummymadness

Hope it goes well tommorrow Logie hun :) .
An i love the name Hannah
Welcome to the site Lannyboo :) us March ladies are allways here to chat .


----------



## aurora32

Logiebear said:


> Funny you should say that about blond as my kids are all plantinum blonds lol

Really!! now that is freaky its just the image that popped into my head when i saw the name


:hug:


----------



## March mummy

Woo too many posts since I last came on here, god two days off and everyone goes mad with chat.

So a random comment to try and cover everything: Welcome to new march mummys (lannyboo etc), hope everyone feeling better that was ill. PMA is best thing for labour I think and Logie the name you've chosen is lovely, so know what you mean about the blonde girl image from the name though it conjures up a very pretty little girl in my thoughts to, just like Jack for a boy I always think of them as blonde children to.) 

Had my Anti D on tuesday and was soo annoyed as when I got there the midwife asked if I had my notes with me gave them to her and she asked where my blood testr esults for 28weeks were as they werent in my notes, had to explain that nobody had taken them yet.

She was really annoyed as they were supposed to be done before I had my Anti D, to check antibodies etc. She said she could do Anti D injection anyway which was good cos I told her that I not impressed I had just drove from London to get to my appointment as in process of moving there at min. So she tried to take my bloods and Im sure they jsut think Im a pin cushion, now I not squimish and I have no problwems with needles but really wish I had taken someone in with me as I just wanted to punch someone by end.

First they make me feel guilty about not having my 28 week bloods (as far as Iwas aware they were always supposed to be doing them at same time as my Anti D injection) then they try taken blood from my right arm stab me twice and wriggle needle around untill eventually deciding they cant find a vein so try the other arm which has jsut as much success, by this time with two bruised arms am not impressed and jsut want to go home. Had already told MW that it is hard to find a vein in my arm and that they usually just send me striaght down to bloods so they can take my blood as they can do it in the hand, but she wouldnt listen. eventually she sent me down there and told them that it was an emergency that I was seen to straight away. This sounds great as didnt have to wiat an hour like last time had bloods taken, but because of what she said the lady that was taking my blood was panicing that something serious was going to happen to me, when all that was really happening was I was having an Anti D. I felt like they thought I was going to die if not tested for my iron levels and antibodies in the next two seconds. 

She looked at my arms and told me I had no veins in them (?) funny I thought everyone had veins in there arms pumping blood (is it just me) so finally took bloods in my hand very bruised hand now. 

Eventually went back upstairs to have my anti D injection at top of arm, I have a very wierd reaction to most injections my bodyrefuses to let them absorb into body and will chuck them straight back out, tried to explain this but she again wouldnt listen, so she gave me injection and surprise surprise it chucked it back out again so had to hold cotton wool over area to try and get the anti d to absorb into body. then because of that she wanted to keep me in for an extra 40 mins just to make sure I wasnt having some servere allergic reaction to the injection. 

Great just what i wanted to be stuck there even longer, if they had just listened to me they would have known that it was just a natural reaction my body has. Anyway was eventually allowed out, but I think after all that when they realised I was moving to a different MW and hospital they started to panic at the fact that they hadnt actaully checked up on me properly so did all teh tests that they could and have booked me in for a growth scan as think baby a little on the small side. Im sure its all jsut because of me moving they want to look like they actaully cared, which is soo not the case.

Anyway it'll be an excuse to see babba again so I dont mind. Fingers crossed they just do what suppose to from now on though.

NExt appointment with MW on Wednesday so hopefully she will have my blood results back and apologise for not having booked me in for them in first place. We can but hope. :rofl:

OK rant over about stupid doctors, relaxed me again lol.

Hope everyone Ok.
X


----------



## March mummy

Sorry for long rant people, feel better now. lol


----------



## LittleBee

Hey March mommies!! I'm back from X-mas vacation..ready to go on! I have my 1st lesson at Mothercare today and I'm so excited!


----------



## beancounter

that sounds crap march mummy. If they did that to me I would have had problems, because they already found antibodies so if I had the anti D injection it would confuse all my future blood tests. I'm sure you don't have any antibodies though because it's really rare and I'm a freak, but I'm still not sure that giving the injection anyway was acting in your best interests. 

The midwife never rang me, so I have spent a long time letting the phone ring to my drs surgery, because they never answer, and left more instructions to get her to phone me. How hard can it be? gggrrrrrrr


----------



## mummymadness

Glad you feel better now March mummy hun **Hugs** a good rant allways helps :) .

Littlebee welcome home hun are you all ok ??. 

Iv had a stressed night and morning , This guy chased me in my car started shouting and going made demanding money saying i had hit his car wing mirror off .
My OH got out and then all hell broke loose , It was soooo scary i have just bin to this guys house as he had a reciept and wanted refunding the £20 , he was allot calmer and nicer this morning .
Its all over now , But the thing is i still am not sure i evenm touched his car , I remember going through a tight space as a big lorry was comming my way but not clipping any car arghhhhh why are men so aggresive , He could see i was heavily pregnant . xxx .


----------



## SwissMiss

:shy: 
Hi ladies! 
Yikes, I dont even know where to start so I'll just say, Howdy! I'm Wendy. Hope you all dont' mind me stickin' my toe in the door! I'm just back from holidays (back home to Montreal) so haven't been posting much in the last two weeks... I'm in 3rd tri now, due March 23rd "officially" (i.e. w/ lmp) but doc's given me two dates - unofficial one March 18th. Hope its that one! :D Lookin' forward to chatting! 

:hugs: to all!


----------



## March mummy

Yeah feel much better now thanks. Im sure the doctors never act in my best interests they seem to push me from pillar to post everytime and forget to do things they supposed to like even stamp the stupid MATB1 form I had to chase at 20 weeks.

I hoping all will be OK with my bloods as have always had a wierd body, so its quite likely I did already have the antibodies in my body, fingers crossed everythign will be OK. Hopefully my body not letting it be injected it into the blood directly is its way of protecting both me and baby from doctor/mw incompetence. 

I have absolutely no faith in the NHS service anymore. I've already been given pencillin despite fact allergic in this pregnancy and been forgotten about so have no trust whatsoever. Have wrote very clearly on my birthing plan 1 thing and 1 thing only. I do not want an epidural as do not trust the doctors to administer it properly. Its so bad to feel that way about the people that are suppose to be caring for you.

MM:- that must ahve been soo scary, I would have refused to pay just for the principle. JUst to show intimidation does not work with me. Although would have been scared out of my mind. (he probably thought it was easy to intimidate you because you were pregnant and that way knew he'd get his money, some people are such jerks.)

It was only the other day I was on the phone to my mum in tears as driving home to mine through the not so nice area, a car was driving without his lights on, knowing there was police down the road, I was trying to warn him to put lightson, by flashing my lights at him so he didnt get pulled, plus was just being nice and he got all funny with me did a u-turn in road and started following me. I was so scared as was on my own. Eventually he pulled up beside me I thought he was going to kill me or something my mind was on overdrive, but I wound down window very slightly for him to ask me what my problem was with him! Err, I was in shock I jsut kind of wimpered I was just trying to tell you to put your lights on. At that he said thanks and drove away but seriously its the last time Im ever going to be nice to someone by telling them they need to put there ligths on. People are mental! :blush:


----------



## KatienSam

welcome wendy!! i missed you over christmas! how strange is it to be in 3rd tri now?! wowsers! xxx


----------



## March mummy

Ban: I hope you get in touch with your midwife soon. That is one good thing about were I live its right next door to the doctors where all the midwifes are, so if they ignore me I can jsut sit there all day demanding to see one of them until they eventually have to speak to me. God no wonder they forget about me so much they probably hate me. :blush:


----------



## March mummy

that was suppose to say bean sorry.


----------



## KatienSam

dont we talk loads! think we are going to overtake everyone else on number of posts in this thread if we carry on like this!

i have a 27 year old baby on the sofa nursing a bad hangover lol, he went out with loads of his mates last night for a late christmas party/couple of birthdays/few wetting of babies head... i think sam wants to make that his early wetting of babies head as he is feeling seriously rough today, i cant stop laughing, i dont miss alcohol seeing him (and smelling him lol) this morning!

xx


----------



## aurora32

Welcome over to 3rd tri girls.
Aww MM that must have been really scary, hope you are ok after incident.
March Mummy hope you get things sorted soon and that incident with the guy must have scared you witless especially when u were on your own, what is wrong woth people theses days.

Well i had the midwife this morning Bp is still up, she will be back next week to minitor it again and she feels im going down the same route as last pg and will no doubt be induced cos of the high Bp.......:cry:, Bump is measuring plus 31 weeks, heartbeat was good and strong and he/she is now partially engaged and not 5/5 free like monday when i saw the consultant so the burrowing down and feeling off colour yesterday and tuesday was caused by baby moving head down and trying to get into place. So looks like all my hopes of a waterbirth are out of the window what with the close monitoring of bp whilst in labour and antibiotics for strep b i think its pretty much a no,no, will still try the hypnobirthing though 

Hope everyone else is feeling well......:)

:hug::hug:


----------



## Deb_baby

quick question as i cant get hold of my midwife-

can a matb1 form be handed out from the doctors surgery? my midwife hasnt given me one and my work needs one by today or i dont get any maternity pay from them and i cant get a hold of my midwife


----------



## March mummy

Yes Deb_baby I got mine from my doctors in the end as midwife was useless, jsut as long as they have some details about you being pregnant so jsut incase tehy dont take your notes with you and tehy should be able to give you form straight away, make sure they stamp it though as my doctor forgot so I had to go back and get it signed which was a pain.


----------



## Deb_baby

thanks, im panicking as im up in scotland just now so OH brother going to pick it up for me as he is manager of place i work and work going down the pan and just got told i had to have it to them by 4pm so just wasnt sure if doctor was allowed to do it


----------



## aurora32

Deb_baby said:


> quick question as i cant get hold of my midwife-
> 
> can a matb1 form be handed out from the doctors surgery? my midwife hasnt given me one and my work needs one by today or i dont get any maternity pay from them and i cant get a hold of my midwife

Not a 100% sure but yes i think you should get from dr mw should have given you it by now, just a reminder to copy it as you get the one and oh may need for paternity leave......:)


:hug:


----------



## March mummy

Yeah you'll be fine doctors can do it easily. They usually ahve loads in the draw that they just fill in quickly and stamp. Everything will be fine, we all had problems with them at some point Im sure, but eventually we receive them only for them to disappear into oblivion again with our employers. lol.

Aurora: I hope your blood pressure goes down and you are able to have your water birth still. try not to worry about it. :hug:

Katiensam: I totally know what you mean about the smell of alcohol, i cant stand it anymore, and so dont miss it at all, but then with my ex being an alcoholic as well I really hated smell from start, but can totally understand where you are coming from. I dont miss my occasionaly glass of wine after work at all and really thought I would as it used to be nice with a bath when had a stressful day at work.


----------



## Shifter

Crikey! March Mummy - sounds like your hospital are totally incompetent. I'm sorry it's causing you so much stress.

MummyMadness - you poor thing, that must have been really scary. I think a lot of people, men in particular, can be somewhat blind to other people. When they are worked up over something they become totally blind to the effect they are having on other people. :hugs:

Aurora - hope the bp sorts itself out. Try not to stress about not getting a water birth hun, you can still put the hypnobirthing techniques to good use and have a wonderful birth experience :hugs:

Deb - hope the MATB1 thing gets sorted out. I wonder why you didn't get one before now. Mad.

Welcome to new peeps and welcome back Swiss Miss!

Well, first antenatal class last night was interesting. It was a really big group - 36 of us - and the MW giving the class was really sweet and funny. Hubby was clutching my hand all the way through desperately hoping I wouldn't make a scene when talk of pain came up :rofl:

I behaved myself... more or less! When the MW asked us what came to mind when we thought of labour the obvious ripple went around the room "pain" people whimpered. After a few negatives had been called out I went for "Relaxation" and got an approving nod from MW and weird looks from everyone else :rofl: especially when the MW said "Yes, relaxing between contractions." and I responded with "And through them!" 

The second half was better, the MW demonstrated positions and massage techniques for coping with contractions at home and she really emphasised relaxation and breathing etc. I approached her afterwards and told her we were having a hypnobirth and she nodded like she had guessed! There is one MW on the team who is a qualified hypnobirth practitioner, so I got her name and am going to attempt to make contact with her :happydance:

Also found out that they only have the one pool, but she said it's not always in use. So am hopeful but not reliant on getting it on the day.

Long post! Sorry :blush:


----------



## March mummy

Sounds like you ahd fun at your antenatal class, I cant wait to start mine,:blush: might help if I could book them though, soon move next week so hope to get them sorted after that. 

I dont think its that my hospital are totally incompetent as such I think its jsut hospitals in general, I have had some very bad experiences with a few hospitals recently. darent Valley hospital in Gravesend Kent has to be my worse although I have to say as yet cannot fault there Maternity Unit, its just every other part of there hospital that is useless. 

YOu may have guesses I am not the NHS's biggest fan, :rofl: if it wasnt for the fact that kinda feel its not normal to have a birth in my house and the fact that with three dogs in teh house idea of finding somewhere quiet to give birth would nearby impossible I would give birth at home so didnt have to rely on hospital staff. Oh well, Im sure they cant really be as bad as I imagine CAN they??? :S

Hope you get your water birth Shifter and enjoy the hypnobirthing, I will ahve to do some reading on this when finish work as it sounds interesting.

I dont want any drugs as it is so think this could be a definate direction for me to go in. My theory is the baby has to come out so why worry about it, people ahve been doing it for years without drugs so why should I need them. Fingers crossed that happens, I'll probably chagne my mind within 2 mins when in labour but heres to PMA!


----------



## Shifter

LOL! PMA is all you really need. I started pregnancy in a handy place, I already knew a fair amount about pain relief options and knew I didn't want to take the medical route. I was also pretty vehement that women do this all the time, all over the world and throughout history without pethidine or epidurals etc.

As the months have progressed that PMA has only served to drive me towards more research and other options. It's not like hypnobirthing is the only school of thought on the matter and I definitely appreciate that different ideas suite different people better. Plenty of people have natural births without water or hypnosis!


----------



## aurora32

Shifter said:


> Crikey! March Mummy - sounds like your hospital are totally incompetent. I'm sorry it's causing you so much stress.
> 
> MummyMadness - you poor thing, that must have been really scary. I think a lot of people, men in particular, can be somewhat blind to other people. When they are worked up over something they become totally blind to the effect they are having on other people. :hugs:
> 
> Aurora - hope the bp sorts itself out. Try not to stress about not getting a water birth hun, you can still put the hypnobirthing techniques to good use and have a wonderful birth experience :hugs:
> 
> Deb - hope the MATB1 thing gets sorted out. I wonder why you didn't get one before now. Mad.
> 
> Welcome to new peeps and welcome back Swiss Miss!
> 
> Well, first antenatal class last night was interesting. It was a really big group - 36 of us - and the MW giving the class was really sweet and funny. Hubby was clutching my hand all the way through desperately hoping I wouldn't make a scene when talk of pain came up :rofl:
> 
> I behaved myself... more or less! When the MW asked us what came to mind when we thought of labour the obvious ripple went around the room "pain" people whimpered. After a few negatives had been called out I went for "Relaxation" and got an approving nod from MW and weird looks from everyone else :rofl: especially when the MW said "Yes, relaxing between contractions." and I responded with "And through them!"
> 
> The second half was better, the MW demonstrated positions and massage techniques for coping with contractions at home and she really emphasised relaxation and breathing etc. I approached her afterwards and told her we were having a hypnobirth and she nodded like she had guessed! There is one MW on the team who is a qualified hypnobirth practitioner, so I got her name and am going to attempt to make contact with her :happydance:
> 
> Also found out that they only have the one pool, but she said it's not always in use. So am hopeful but not reliant on getting it on the day.
> 
> Long post! Sorry :blush:


Sounds like you had a really interesting first Antenatal class Holly, its good that you let them know what you want and that you are no fool it helps to prevent them walking over you when actual labour has started as some of them will especially towards 1st time mums, you speak up and make it known what you want and you get on far better than if you are a mouse and agree with all they say even if you dont agree with it, if you get what i mean.

:hug:


----------



## Logiebear

Just got in from my diabetes check up and although my sugars aren't good lately my long term sugar reading is ok. They are going to researcha nd see if they can find another option for the injections for me but with only 8 weeks left there is no point in switching to an entirely new method like a pump which is permanantly fitted under my skin and I will have to change the canula and everything myself!! YUK!

All depends how my growth scan goes in the morning!


----------



## March mummy

I think its great your going for a hyno birth in water, i am defineately going to look into the hynobirthing as it sounds really interesting. 

I couldnt do a water birth as much as would like to I jsut dont have enough faith in doctors, I know I have read up on it and its only for likea second the b aby under water and first breath doesnt happen till outside of water, but I just have this fear that the doctor would keep LO under water too long faffing about and the b aby would swallow the water and be ill or something. Just my crazy head, it sounds likesuch a lovely idea apart from that.

Hynobirthing defo sounds interesting though, your due before me so if you do have your baby before me you'll have to let me know how it all went. Im sure it will, but it'll give me confidence that it will succeed for me to. I dont even know if my birthing partner will actaully be in the country when I due which worries me slightly. Although do have a back up but its not the same. :s


----------



## Shifter

Logie - BIG :hug: it's good that they are looking at other options for you, even if they are not ideal. 

Aurora - I told her that my one concern is not being taken seriously when I arrive and am "too calm to be in established labour" :rofl: she reassured me that the MW that is assigned to me will work with me and that in these births they pretty much keep out of the way and let the couple get on with it :happydance: she also said that most of the MWs on staff get a lot more exposure to hypnobirths these days so no one will be all in my face about it.

March mummy - MWs are very experienced with water births these days and although some of them don't like to let you actually deliver in the water, those that do know how hands on to be. The baby has been in water the whole time in the womb, so being born into water is much less traumatic. It's actually best to bring them to the surface quite gradually and let them make that transition to breathing air not water a smooth one.


----------



## beancounter

midwife phoned. It's not great news. My levels have risen a bit and I need a scan :( I might cry my eyeballs out. 

you midwife sound great shifter. Specially having a hypnobirthing one around. 
good luck with the growth scan logiex


----------



## Shifter

beancounter said:


> midwife phoned. It's not great news. My levels have risen a bit and I need a scan :( I might cry my eyeballs out.

Oh no :hugs: at least you know now and can hopefully get somewhere with getting it all sorted out.



beancounter said:


> you midwife sound great shifter. Specially having a hypnobirthing one around.

Ta.


----------



## SwissMiss

Logiebear, good luck on your growth scan!!! I have an apmt tomorrow too but just a boring one... My last scan is in a months' time, I SO can't wait! Hope I'm measuring normal... find out tomorrow... 
Shifter you make me look forward to my antenatal classes!! I've only got two long ones, sessions of 3hrs in Feb... Hubby's already thinking of ways to get out of them!! :rolleyes: 
Made me think though: anyone on here NOT afraid of labour!!? I'm really really NOT, honest to God... More curious as to how it'll be for me! The fact that I'm not nervous is making me nervous if you know what I mean! :rofl:


----------



## beancounter

i'm starting to doubt if I will get to labour :( I hope so.


----------



## aurora32

beancounter said:


> midwife phoned. It's not great news. My levels have risen a bit and I need a scan :( I might cry my eyeballs out.
> 
> you midwife sound great shifter. Specially having a hypnobirthing one around.
> good luck with the growth scan logiex

Aww hunn :hugs::hugs:

least you know whats going on and if they scan you they can go from there with a plan of action try not to get too upset......:hugs::hugs:


----------



## KatienSam

im not nervous wendy! im looking forward to it too, i know it will be uncomfortable and painful but i am determined to be relaxed and to just cope with each contraction as it comes, every contraction is a step closer to having my baby in my arms! :cloud9:

xx


----------



## SwissMiss

beancounter said:


> i'm starting to doubt if I will get to labour :( I hope so.

awwww hon... :hugs: :hugs: You WILL! PMA and all that. And you're getting looked after now... 
:hugs: :hugs:


----------



## Shifter

SwissMiss said:


> Shifter you make me look forward to my antenatal classes!! I've only got two long ones, sessions of 3hrs in Feb... Hubby's already thinking of ways to get out of them!! :rolleyes:

:rofl:



SwissMiss said:


> Made me think though: anyone on here NOT afraid of labour!!? I'm really really NOT, honest to God... More curious as to how it'll be for me! The fact that I'm not nervous is making me nervous if you know what I mean! :rofl:

ME!!!!!!!!!!!! I'm really looking forward to it!


----------



## Shifter

beancounter said:


> i'm starting to doubt if I will get to labour :( I hope so.

:hugs::hugs::hugs:

You'll be ok hun, they will figure it out and look after you and your LO. When is the scan?


----------



## KatienSam

beancounter said:


> i'm starting to doubt if I will get to labour :( I hope so.

:hugs: of course you will hun! come on where is that PMA we all keep banging on about to make the march mums labours positive and relaxed xxx


----------



## aurora32

Think if i cant have water birth il be using some of the aroma oils along side the hypnobirthing or rather to aid it


Using Essential Oils in pregnancy and labour:
Massage: Blend 2-3 drops essential oils with 10mls carrier oil
Bath: Use 4-6 drops in 5mls carrier oil or full fat milk or cream 
Inhalation: Place 1 &#8211;2 drops on a tissue or pillow
Vaporisation E.g. Oil burner Place 4-6 drops of essential oils in water so that the vapours are inhaled and enter the bloodstream in this way, but I would recommend you check with the people helping you as it could be awkward for anyone working in the delivery room. 



All the below oils can be used in the above ways

Helpful Essential oils in Pregnancy:

Lavender (lavandula angustifolia)
Main properties: pain relieving, encourages cell renewal, muscle relaxant, tonic, antibacterial, antiseptic, antiviral, relaxing, anti depressant
Use for: backache, headaches and migraines, muscle and joint pain, insomnia, colds and coughs, depression, stretchmarks, infections mild sedative properties and it stimulates uterine contractions. From a study done in the midwifery group at the Ipswich Hospital in 1992, a lavender bath is recommended where 3-5 drops of lavender oil are dropped into a bath of water. The water is agitated to circulate the oil, which will evaporate within 15-20 minutes. The only safety precaution here is that there is potential access to the foetus, but this depends on when during the labour you take the bath. If you anticipate a water birth and want to use oils in the water, neat oils can cause corneal ulceration to the baby. I would advise that you ensure the oil is mixed in with a little carrier oil or milk before dispersing in water. Use up to 7 drops in two teaspoons of oil or milk.


Roman Chamomile (anthemis nobilis)
Main properties: anti-inflammatory, pain reliever, muscle relaxant, antibacterial, calming and soothing to the emotions.
Use for: backache, aches and pains, headaches, wind/colic, constipation, breast pain and swelling, cystitis, nasal congestion, dry skin, to ease worries, irritability and stress.

Frankincense (Boswellia carterii)
Main properties: pain relieving, encourages deep breathing, rejuvenating, antibacterial, comforting.
Use for: aches and pains, stress, panic, anxiety, skin tone and stretch marks, meditation

Bergamot (Citrus bergamia)
Main properties: pain relieving, anti depressant, uplifting, antibacterial
Use for: Sadness and depression, cystitis, aches and pains, colic, indigestion
NOTE: Do not apply to the skin if going out in the sun within 24hrs unless you are using Bergamot FCF (Bergaptene Free-the constituent which causes sun sensitivity)

Geranium Pelargonium graveolens
Main properties: balancing, uplifting, pain relieving, improves circulation, anti inflammatory
Use for: backache, painful swollen breasts, cystitis, swollen ankles (gently massage towards the heart), colds, sore throats, infections

Neroli (citrus aurantium)
Main properties: antidepressant, antiseptic, digestive, sedative 
Use for: digestion, wind/colic, constipation, diarrhoea, stress, depression, fear, anxiety, insomnia, stretchmarks
NOTE: Neroli is an expensive oil but well worth the investment for during pregnancy and when in labour. If there is one time to use neroli, it is in pregnancy!

Clary sage (salvia sclarea), one of the oils you are strongly advised to stay away from during your pregnancy,But can be extremely beneficial to you on the big day. It has a narcotic effect and can be used either blended into a carrier oil which your birth partner massages into your lower back, or in a warm compress pushed onto the lower abdomen or lower back &#8211; basically, where it hurts most. Another way to use it is to dab a couple of drops onto a face pad or tissue to hold to your nose/mouth when you need some relief. A good combination is clary sage with rose oil. This might be a substitute for gas and air. Just before you feel a contraction coming, breathe in deeply from your face pad, then after the contraction has passed, breathe in gently and rhythmically from the face pad.

Jasmine oil ( jasminum officinale) is a heavy, strongly scented oil and, for that reason should be used in small amounts. Another expensive oil (though not as costly as rose otto) it can be useful at the final stage of labour where there is no risk to the baby, and you want the baby to move out. It helps to calm the labour pains, but more than that, it can help with expulsion of the placenta. Not to be used before labour

Other useful essential oils include sandalwood, petitgrain (neroli&#8217;s &#8216;cousin&#8217;), rose, orange, vertivert, rosewood.
Rose otto, like neroli is an expensive oil, however its benefits are numerous and is particularly suited to use in pregnancy and labour. Rather than purchasing undiluted essential oils, you may consider a pre-blended massage oil that includes neroli and/ or rose.


Labour
Essential oils can be used when in labour to help relieve pain and cramps, aid breathing and for their relaxing and calming properties.

A suggested massage oil blend especially for backache in labour:
30mls carrier oil (such as sunflower or sweet almond oil)
4 drops lavender
2 drops roman chamomile
2 drops frankincense

A suggested massage oil blend to ease stress and promote relaxation, as well as relieve pain:
30mls carrier oil
2 drops neroli (or 3 drops petitgrain)
2 drops frankincense
3 drops lavender
1 drop bergamot

Hope this may be off interest to some of you ladies.....:)


:hug:


----------



## beancounter

thanks guys you are awesome. I have had my pity sob and now shall get back to the PMA. with I am sort of associating with PMS.

Scan is at midday on monday.


----------



## Logiebear

Pity sob indeed Bean. I post enough with worries and concerns about my illness so I am always ready to read when some one else needs support and a big boost xxx


----------



## KatienSam

what will they check at your scan bean? im sure it will all be ok, and its good that they are doing something at least now! :hugs:

i just made a new ticker countdown and it says 1 month on it and i nearly crapped myself lol that doesnt sound long at all does it!? argh! xxx


----------



## aurora32

KatienSam said:


> what will they check at your scan bean? im sure it will all be ok, and its good that they are doing something at least now! :hugs:
> 
> i just made a new ticker countdown and it says 1 month on it and i nearly crapped myself lol that doesnt sound long at all does it!? argh! xxx

I just noticed your ticker on another thread and thought to myself omg looking at it like that you havnt got long at all its almost here :happydance:


----------



## KatienSam

aurora32 said:


> KatienSam said:
> 
> 
> what will they check at your scan bean? im sure it will all be ok, and its good that they are doing something at least now! :hugs:
> 
> i just made a new ticker countdown and it says 1 month on it and i nearly crapped myself lol that doesnt sound long at all does it!? argh! xxx
> 
> I just noticed your ticker on another thread and thought to myself omg looking at it like that you havnt got long at all its almost here :happydance:Click to expand...

yours will be going down to a month soon too.... :happydance::baby:


----------



## aurora32

KatienSam said:


> aurora32 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KatienSam said:
> 
> 
> what will they check at your scan bean? im sure it will all be ok, and its good that they are doing something at least now! :hugs:
> 
> i just made a new ticker countdown and it says 1 month on it and i nearly crapped myself lol that doesnt sound long at all does it!? argh! xxx
> 
> I just noticed your ticker on another thread and thought to myself omg looking at it like that you havnt got long at all its almost here :happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> yours will be going down to a month soon too.... :happydance::baby:Click to expand...

Time is just flying by now need to start getting really organised i think. Plus mine may be less than what my ticker says due to decision on Induction :wacko:


----------



## lolly101

Hi ladies and bumps!!!

Wow its taken me 40 mins to catch up on all these posts!!! 1 month something sounds a bit scary!! Our travel system has been delievered over the road, hubby gettin it whne he comes in as lady gone out...so glad it's here...

Bean good luck at your scan..will check out your bump pic soon!!!

MM hope you ok now after that man and his wing mirror.

Shifter glad you enjoyed your ante natal class.....I'm not doing any this time...Would have had a childminding prob.can't take Dan to them really!!!

Aurora hope you feeling ok today and bubs behaving

:hugs: to anyone I may have missed!!!


----------



## aurora32

lolly101 said:


> Hi ladies and bumps!!!
> 
> Wow its taken me 40 mins to catch up on all these posts!!! 1 month something sounds a bit scary!! Our travel system has been delievered over the road, hubby gettin it whne he comes in as lady gone out...so glad it's here...
> 
> Bean good luck at your scan..will check out your bump pic soon!!!
> 
> MM hope you ok now after that man and his wing mirror.
> 
> Shifter glad you enjoyed your ante natal class.....I'm not doing any this time...Would have had a childminding prob.can't take Dan to them really!!!
> 
> Aurora hope you feeling ok today and bubs behaving
> 
> :hugs: to anyone I may have missed!!!

Thanks hunn,
bubs seems more settled bp still up but being monitored so thats not so bad, nice that your buggy arrived net you are excited bout that not quite decided on mine as yet but think i need to get my skates on.


:hug:


----------



## beancounter

I think the scan measure the blood flow through the cord and the brain because anaemic blood would flow faster. I think it should be ok because the nut is soooo wiggly but I am nervous because I will have to go alone. I hope it isn't too frosty or I will slip down the big hill!


----------



## Logiebear

Awww :hug: Bean, when is your scan hun?


----------



## mummymadness

Thanks girls for the kind words , He did scare me to death with his ranting and raving .
I have only been passed just over a year i pooped myself , Allthow iam sure i didnt do it .
Ohhh well hes paid off now .. And i was clever enough to make sure he signed a reciept :).

Lol and your OH katie hun , Hangovers are horrid from what i can remember lol .. Is he feeling better now ?? .

I hope the bp drops down Aurora hun **Hugs** .

Welcome back wendy hun :) , Hope you enjoyed your time away ? ? .

March mummy hun that sounds awfull how incompitent of them tuut .

Glad the class went well Holly hun :) .

I hope the next scan goes real well Bean hun , Babies dont have try to scare us .

Good luck for the scan in the Morning Logie hun thinking of you.

Hope you are all ok Lolly hun :) . xxxxx .


----------



## tiggertea

mummymadness said:


> Lol and your OH katie hun , Hangovers are horrid from what i can remember lol .. Is he feeling better now ?? .
> 
> I hope the bp drops down Aurora hun **Hugs** .
> 
> Welcome back wendy hun :) , Hope you enjoyed your time away ? ? .
> 
> March mummy hun that sounds awfull how incompitent of them tuut .
> 
> Glad the class went well Holly hun :) .
> 
> I hope the next scan goes real well Bean hun , Babies dont have try to scare us .
> 
> Good luck for the scan in the Morning Logie hun thinking of you.
> 
> Hope you are all ok Lolly hun :) . xxxxx .


You covered everything I wanted to say too so lazy me decided to quote you and go "what she said!" :rofl:

Glad all's sorted now with the car mirror man.... grrrrrrrrrrrr horrible sounding he was!


----------



## aurora32

tiggertea said:


> mummymadness said:
> 
> 
> Lol and your OH katie hun , Hangovers are horrid from what i can remember lol .. Is he feeling better now ?? .
> 
> I hope the bp drops down Aurora hun **Hugs** .
> 
> Welcome back wendy hun :) , Hope you enjoyed your time away ? ? .
> 
> March mummy hun that sounds awfull how incompitent of them tuut .
> 
> Glad the class went well Holly hun :) .
> 
> I hope the next scan goes real well Bean hun , Babies dont have try to scare us .
> 
> Good luck for the scan in the Morning Logie hun thinking of you.
> 
> Hope you are all ok Lolly hun :) . xxxxx .
> 
> 
> You covered everything I wanted to say too so lazy me decided to quote you and go "what she said!" :rofl:
> 
> Glad all's sorted now with the car mirror man.... grrrrrrrrrrrr horrible sounding he was!Click to expand...

:rofl::rofl::rofl:
I dont blame you there is so much to keep caught up on.........:)


:hug:


----------



## Shifter

Thanks for the aromatherapy info aurora.

Good luck tomorrow Logie.

Hi Lolly! I can definitely see why second+ time mums wouldn't bother with the classes. tbh, I don't think I'll be getting any new info from them as I've done so much research for myself. I'm really going so that the hospital becomes more familiar, that way it will be less scary on the day. We have our "Relaxation and Breathing" class tomorrow afternoon. Not sure how that's going to go but am looking forward to it.

:hug: to everyone!


----------



## Shifter

Our new TV arrived at the store today and hubby brought it home with him after work :happydance: It's so big (32") and shiny :cloud9: We've been using a tiny portable one since we moved and before that we had an old 21" that took up lots of room and was *not* shiny.


----------



## pippam116

evening ladies, been away from the pc today , busy day ahead tomorrow, glucose tests and growth scan, then my midwife is coming round in arvo, i think baby has engaged, though early days im quite sure of it, soon find out i cant wait. hope everyone ok

:)))


----------



## Shifter

Good luck tomorrow pip! Hold your nose for the nasty GTT drink :rofl:


----------



## mummymadness

Good luck tommorrow pip .
You feel free to copy paste my messages anytime bean lol lol .

Iam all excited tonight , Just got the phone call i was waiting for . My cousin was due on the 2nd of Jan and her contractions started tonight and shes just gone in whooo .
If any one remembers i made that massive basket for her with loads in i cannot wait to give it to her :) .
On a sadder note thow , OH got offered some manual work but its in Boston wich is a little while away and starts at 4am !!! so him and his mates are in a BnB tonight and im home alone arghhhhhh spooky house with quiet kids lol . xxx .


----------



## Logiebear

Sure you'll be ok Gemma, all alone in the house with kids in bed. I hate it when Dave is on lates like this week. I hate going to bed on my own and have to fall asleep with the telly on lol. Hope it's worth it though hun.

Thanks for the good wishes for tomorrow ladies. I have loads to do. Blood tests, anti D and scan tomorrow then discussion with my Obgyn about the results of the scan etc! Should be a very long morning. Will let you know wen I get back. Good night lovely ladies xxx :hug:


----------



## mummymadness

Night hun , Make sure you let us all know your ok tommorrow .
Iam spot on the same as you , When hes away i have to sleep with the TV on in the bedroom .. And i put a big teddy on his side so it feels like some one is in bed with me lol lol lol . xxx .


----------



## pippam116

thankyou guys, much appreciated :D got to rush off, just had wat looked like leaky waters, off to get checked. tc xx


----------



## pippam116

gl tomorrow logie xx


----------



## Deb_baby

Got my MATB1 form in time, so happy.

Just away to go for a check at hospital i think but not sure if its that important to bother them with, haven't felt baby move since last night but when im sitting down i can feel a foot in my ribs and head is really low, its so painful to sit down. also got a bit of clear fluid aswell so not sure if thats my waters leaking?

hmm.


----------



## aurora32

GL for tomorrow Logie hope all goes ok.
Hope the leaky water are nothing for concern Pip and gl for tomorrow.
Im sure you will be fine Gemma in the house on your own just distract yourself so that your mind doesnt run away with you.....:hugs: Hope your cousin has baby soon will be your turn soon too.
Enjoy the new tv Holly.

:hug:


----------



## aurora32

Deb_baby said:


> Got my MATB1 form in time, so happy.
> 
> Just away to go for a check at hospital i think but not sure if its that important to bother them with, haven't felt baby move since last night but when im sitting down i can feel a foot in my ribs and head is really low, its so painful to sit down. also got a bit of clear fluid aswell so not sure if thats my waters leaking?
> 
> hmm.

Glad you got your matb form in time a load off your mind i expect, my lo hasnt been as active either since yest but he/she has moved down so im still getting movements but not a forceful as before, good idea to get checked put your mind at rest, good luck hunn

:hug:


----------



## kaylynn040485

Hey evryone hope you are all well. cant believe how many pages i have missed in the past day lol God we can all talk!

Not been well at all this week, was in bed for bout 8:30 last night but think it has helped. Think i may just have a bug or something like u ladies suggested!

Got my 28 wk midwife app tomorrow, can you tell me what happens at htis app? My work are asking how long i will be gone for tomorrow but dont have a clue as dont know whats going to happen at htis app!

Thanks in advance

Kx


----------



## claire-lou

Good luck tomorrow Logie, I'll be thinking of you. keep us updated :hugs:

Hope all is well pippam116 and that it's nothing to be concerned about. 

MM I hate being in the house alone when DH is on nights, I have to keep the landing light on :blush: I'm like a kid.

Sorry that your levels are all going up bean, hope that the scan shows everything to be fine and I think you well deserve a pity cry.

Welcome everyone new 

Sorry if I've forget anyone but :hugs: to you all. my brain really has shrunk during pregnancy.

I've been trying to set up wireless for weeks since having to turn my study into the nursery and have been failing dreadfully day after day. My brother therefore got a friend to come and sort it out as DH is as computer illiterate as me. He did this for us on tuesday night. Came to use it today and couldn't get the damn internet to work :cry: I eventually bit the bullet and run the guy back to ask for help and was told to try switching the wireless button on on the laptop. WHOOPS :dohh: God do I feel stupid. :hissy:

Picked up our pram today :happydance: My mum is kindly keeping it in her hall for us but I'm very excited now. It all feels more real


----------



## claire-lou

Kaylynn my 28 week appointment took about 20 mins. MW did the usually and took a couple of tubes of blood on top of that.


----------



## Shifter

Hope all is well pip and Deb :hugs:

kaylynn - it's just a regular chat with your MW and she will take a blood sample to get a few tests done. It'll probably only take 20 minutes.

Hope you sleep ok on your own Gemma. My hubby is out for the evening, so new tv has been keeping me company!


----------



## lolly101

Holly I hope you're enjoying your new tv. I remember last year when we got our new 32 inch one..just my luck England were playing football that night:rofl: After a portable one it must be heaven.
Me and DH had a long chat about going to ante natal classes as the thing I missed out on with Dan was friends going thru the same thing as me. I was due to start ante natal on the Monday night but I was ill with my shingles and I had Dan the next day. My main thing this time was to meet people...As we have moved since then I have such a good network of friends here we don't feel the need. Also we kinda remember what we are doing!!! As I am having c section and been thru one labour we thought we don't need that bit either(hopefully!)

Logie good luck tomorrow, hope all your tests are good for you 

Pip good luck too:hugs:

You too Kaylynn. My midwife also did heartbeat again at my 28 week appointment..always good to hear!!!:hugs:

MM hope your evening is going ok...I'm the same I have to keep TV on and usually fall asleep on the sofa as I don't wanna go bed on my own. DH does the same when I go out too!!!

We got our travel system!!! really pleased with it, we have been playing all night!! Dan stayed up late to help put it together!!! We got it from Toys r us in the sale, half price!!! I never get good bargains like this normally!!
Well hopefully DH will be home soon, he's gone to rescue his sister...shes borrowing a friends car whilest he is on hols...he's due back tomorrow and she has put petrol in a diesel car :dohh: I think they are siphoning it!!

Have good eves everyone
:hug: to all my fellow Mummies!!!


----------



## mummymadness

Ohhh iam sooo glad iam not the only one who hates been on my own .
It doesnt happen often so cannot complain , I watched Hustle (Love that its back) and have been catching up on here keeping myself distracted :) .

I am sure i read 2 ladies thinking there waters are leaking , I hope its nothing girls and your all ok . xx .


----------



## lolly101

I've just noticed I moved up a box!!!:happydance::thumbup::laugh2::dance::headspin::headspin::headspin::tease::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:


----------



## PixieKitty

Congrats hun!


----------



## aurora32

Did anyone notice we have reached 1000 psts on this thread, we can certainly chat on here :rofl:



:hug:


----------



## aurora32

lolly101 said:


> I've just noticed I moved up a box!!!:happydance::thumbup::laugh2::dance::headspin::headspin::headspin::tease::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:

:rofl::rofl::rofl:
awww congrats hunn......:happydance::happydance:


----------



## tiggertea

congrats on the box lolly :)

Glad the classes were good Holly - I should get booked onto mine tomorrow (I think!)

Hope the girls going to hospital to get checked are ok :hugs:

There's lots of us with appts tomorrow ain't there? I'm having my 30wk consultant appt, involving scan and 28wk (yep i know - late coz of xmas!) bloods. Looking forward to seeing bubs but not the needle! :cry: good luck to everyone with appts 2moro!

MIL rang hubby today to say the cotbed had arrived safely (in laws were buying us that!) so i was a little excited about it earlier :)
Have been checking off my "needed" list and was sooooo pleased to see it's almost complete.... just a few inexpensive bits and bobs to get now (aside from nursery bedding which hubby's Nana said she would get) so all's good!
Hospital bag list next!

I hate being on my own too Gemma - hubby on nights this week and I've been awake til silly-o-clock every night! He's back on days for another month though from next week so all will be well with the world then!


To everyone I've neglected to mention - sorry!!! I'm thinking of you too but my brain can't remember who said what!!!


----------



## lolly101

Debz...good luck tomorrow, enjoy your scan!!!:hugs:


----------



## jms895

Hello girls! How are you all

Shifter lucky you with the hypnobirthing MW!

Logie and Bean good ;luck for the scans!

:hi: Wendy 

My ante natal was 'parent craft' and they did sod all on positions and breathing, how do I sort that out?

Well went to MW today and guess what! They forgot to order my anti-D after all that psyching myself up! Idiots, got to go back next week.

Have put 12 kg on which is ok she said and I am measuring 2 weeks ahead! (31 weeks) xx


----------



## jms895

By the way you girls talk too much :lol:

Only pokin..... :hugs:


----------



## mummymadness

Lol Jade you know use addicted to chatting away lol .
Silly people forgetting your anti d and after you got all phsyced up 2 .

Bean i use the term Silly o clock lol , I thought i was the only person who said that lol lol . xx .

P.s = STill sitting around hoping to hear news on Hannah (My cousin) And Phoebe hope she arrives soon . xx .


----------



## Shifter

Congrats lolly! I think I join you in half an hour (I'm assuming the tickers move on at midnight!)

I too say silly o'clock!

I just had a slight mishap with some frankincense oil :blush: thanks again for the advice aurora! Am still tingling a bit, but much better. Off to snuggle up in bed now.

'Night all
xxx


----------



## lolly101

Night Holly...I think the tickers change at 0800!!! Must be on a US clock somewhere...

I say silly o clock too!!!

JMS what a bugger they didn't order your anti d silly idiots...

I can't keep my eyes open any longer!!

Night all!!!:hug:


----------



## jms895

I say stupid o clock :lol:

I am wide awake today for some reason!! Had a cry last night was hormonal, tired and aching had had enough - god i got 11 weeks left yet! :lol:

Off tomorrow and having a study day, builders are back in ............... xx


----------



## tiggertea

Jade - I'd have slapped em silly if they'd forgotten that! (Ok so maybe not physical violence, but they'd have had some major earache at the very least!)

hehehe stupid-o-clock..... we aren't as unique as we had originally thought girlies!


----------



## jms895

Tigger, I know its ridiculous! You supposed to have it at 28 weeks, I will be 30 and then another at 34 weeks. Oh well.......
Hows you? x


----------



## tiggertea

that's awful! you'd think they could get it in less than a week for you too since you'll be so far over the 28weeks. Makes ya cross doesn't it?!

I'm good thanks :) 

Aside from the anti-d thing, howz u? :)


----------



## jms895

Fine thanks and glad its the weekend. Shopping for Pram and car seat Sat :dance:

You been up to anything good? xx


----------



## Deb_baby

is everyone meant to get bloods taken at 28weeks? i'm 31 weeks on saturday and my midwife hasnt took anybloods since my 16 week appt with her?


----------



## Deb_baby

and next time i see her isnt for another 2 weeks


----------



## tiggertea

yay! i think when we start getting the "big" things for bubs it all becomes sooooooo real!
You any ideas on what pram etc you might like?

Apparently our cotbed arrived at MILs today so I'll be going to visit to have a looksie at that! (not to see MIL obv - I'm not THAT keen! - oooh i'm terrible, but i just don't get on with the woman!) hehehe

Aside from that, I've no plans really! see what happens! It's my birthday on Tues so think hubby wants to take me shopping, but I have no idea what i want (except the stuff for my hospital bag but I'm forbidden to ask for anything baby related - all i wanted for xmas was the crib and bedding for it!)


----------



## tiggertea

Deb_baby said:


> is everyone meant to get bloods taken at 28weeks? i'm 31 weeks on saturday and my midwife hasnt took anybloods since my 16 week appt with her?

I think so... 
I had my bloods done at 12 weeks, then nothing til this time which is approx 30wks
maybe since you had yours at 16wks they happy enough to do it again at 33wks?


----------



## pippam116

aurora32 said:


> GL for tomorrow Logie hope all goes ok.
> Hope the leaky water are nothing for concern Pip and gl for tomorrow.
> Im sure you will be fine Gemma in the house on your own just distract yourself so that your mind doesnt run away with you.....:hugs: Hope your cousin has baby soon will be your turn soon too.
> Enjoy the new tv Holly.
> 
> :hug:

thankyou, doesnt seem to be prob. was deff waters, was lucky midwife had been on call round the corner so popped in on me :) .. just gotta look out for ne more, pads at the ready, wasnt enough for issue tho, bloody back ache and pains all night, i love to moan :))) hubby wanting ear plugs hehe :))

off in a sec to drink some minging stuff rofl, i had my little glass of water i allowed and now im gasping for a drink... have a good day all will post on my appointment when i get back im assuming with the GTT i find out while im there??? dunno just presuming.

HAGD

xxx:hug:


----------



## jms895

Bean no idea on pram, just gonna try them in Mothercare, one with a travel seat also combined.
My bloods were not taken this week (or last) I go next week so will ask Deb. Not sure??
Its Friday everyone :lol: yippeeeee xx


----------



## Nataliexx

Im due march 21st with a baby boy named zakk! This is our 3rd boy =)


----------



## jms895

:hi: Natalie and congratulations xx


----------



## Shifter

pippam116 said:


> thankyou, doesnt seem to be prob. was deff waters, was lucky midwife had been on call round the corner so popped in on me :) .. just gotta look out for ne more, pads at the ready, wasnt enough for issue tho, bloody back ache and pains all night, i love to moan :))) hubby wanting ear plugs hehe :))

Look after yourself hun.



pippam116 said:


> off in a sec to drink some minging stuff rofl, i had my little glass of water i allowed and now im gasping for a drink... have a good day all will post on my appointment when i get back im assuming with the GTT i find out while im there??? dunno just presuming.
> 
> HAGD
> 
> xxx:hug:

It's probably not the same everywhere, but my GTT results took 24 hours to get and they were done at the same hospital, so no need to send the sample off anywhere. The clinic had a policy of only telling you the result if there was something to worry about. I never heard from them, luckily.


----------



## jms895

Morning Shifter! anything nice planned for today?x


----------



## KatienSam

morning everyone!

i just realised i sent my sure start grant form off without a stamp! it came with a brown envelope so i presumed it was freepost but i now dont think it was lol... will they just send it back to me!?

x


----------



## mummymadness

Wow i missed loads , I was suppose to be the one up till sill o clock lol .
I fell off in bed at around 4am i think lol .
Still no news of my cousins little phoebe been born iam trying to phone my nanna to see .

I hope the waters leaking proves no problem pip **Hugs** .

Good luck with all the big buying of things girls :) , I was kinda very very very organised and have nothing left to get lol . xxxx .


----------



## jms895

Katie, they should do yes, wait a week and ring.... xx

Morning, how are you feeling today?

I cant wait to go shopping tomorrow for the pram, car seat and nursery. Taking my mum as she knows better than me!

The grant - I am not on any benefits or low wage, can I claim it in the 3 months after the brith when I assume I will be entitled to working tax credit? xxx


----------



## mummymadness

Not sure Jade hun , But worth a try :) .

I was just thinking of bags this morning , You Ladies will be ever so impressed when you get your at the hospital after baby is born , Its a bounty one they store under the little baby cot you get as soon as baby is born .
Its got loads in , Creams , Body wash , Wipes , Nappies , Washing powder , Comfort , Toothbrush .
I was very impressed lol . xxxx .


----------



## Deb_baby

morning ladies - hope use are all ok this morning. finally got some movement last night. :D:D

Away to go pick up pram today as its back in stock. x


----------



## jms895

Sounds good is that the overnight bounty pack or newborn? Do we get both?: xx


----------



## SwissMiss

Howdy all!!! 

HOLY MOLY you all chat late! :rofl: I was up 'til dumb oclock too but not on the 'puter... :shy: 
MummyM I'm sooooo happy to hear you say that! Me too! We had nearly everything by about 20wks and now we've just brought back the stroller from home, we're done and dusted! I'm actually bored 'cause I have nothin' left to shop for! I promise you, if we hadn't decided to stay on Team Yellow, I'd be into buying clothes for a 1 year old already!! :blush: 

So, had my boring apmt this morn; nothin' to report - am measuring a bit small (27cm fundal height) but since I'm quote 'built small' myself, he's not at all worried. LO HATES the doppler, I was lmao 'cause s/he was up near my ribs 'hiding' from it!! :rofl: Iron's a bit low, anyone lookin' at me coulda guessed that... I'm as white as a sheet :sick: Get tablets next time if it drops anymore... :( 

Just thought, better go post that in my journal too... back in a mo'! Happy Friday ladies, HI! to Natalie! :D 
xxx


----------



## Shifter

jms895 said:


> Katie, they should do yes, wait a week and ring.... xx
> 
> Morning, how are you feeling today?
> 
> I cant wait to go shopping tomorrow for the pram, car seat and nursery. Taking my mum as she knows better than me!
> 
> The grant - I am not on any benefits or low wage, can I claim it in the 3 months after the brith when I assume I will be entitled to working tax credit? xxx

If your income is above £16,000 you won't get working tax credit hun. But you will get child tax credit and child benefit. No idea about the grant I'm afraid.

Hubby is doing a half day at work today as we have our breathing and relaxation antenatal class this afternoon :happydance: then we're off to M&S to get a few more baby bits - I got these gorgeous fairtrade cotton vests in newborn size and have decided to get another set in 0-3 months as they are so lovely! My mum has been knitting an outfit to go with them too, so it'll be nice to get more use out of the design!

Then we're off to see my parents. So quite a busy afternoon!

I'm hoping we can go get some more baby things next weekend after hubby next gets paid. We still need sooooo much, it's starting to get a bit scary. We need car seat and crib, plus bedding, never mind all the smaller stuff.


----------



## KatienSam

anyone elses boobs now resting happily on their bump!? when will bump drop a bit? someone said about 34 weeks, this heartburn is awful and i cant sleep laying down anymore coz i cant breathe!! :hissy:


----------



## jms895

Oooh I am confused.com! Yes I earn over that and so does OH so are we entitled to a bit of child tax credit then? I am crap with benefits and god knows what to claim. But want to make sure I get what I am entitled to as will struggle on mat pay! xx


----------



## jms895

Katie same here. My indigestion is bad at night, I prop myself up on pillow
I also have really itchy boobs now that I want to scratch off they are driving me potty! Started in ,last few days. Why is this?? xx


----------



## jms895

Katie you not got a March mummys badge?? :cry:


----------



## KatienSam

yeah i have its right at the end of my tickers etc lol x


----------



## mummymadness

Not sure on bump dropping Katie sorry hun , As i have been real real real low since about 20 weeks ..

Glad iam not the only one , who is allready done Swissmiss lol , I feel a little bored too now lol .

Im not surer What the bounty pack is called Jade hun , But you get one as soon as baby is born , Its stored under every baby cot .
It has things in big sizes not sample sizes :) , I was very very Impressed with it . xxx .


----------



## Shifter

jms895 said:


> Oooh I am confused.com! Yes I earn over that and so does OH so are we entitled to a bit of child tax credit then? I am crap with benefits and god knows what to claim. But want to make sure I get what I am entitled to as will struggle on mat pay! xx

Everyone is entitled to child tax credit AND child benefit. You should get an info pack at the hospital when bubs is born. We got one early thanks to MIL being a MW. You can get all the info now here: https://www.direct.gov.uk/en/MoneyT...axCredits/index.htm?cids=Google_PPC&cre=Money

Based on hubby's income we get about £21 a week CTC and £20 a week child benefit. It's not a lot, but every little helps


----------



## MummyCat

Hello lovelies!!!

Glad you're all doing well and that all appointments seem to be going okay... although it sucks that they forgot your Anti D Jade!! grrrr! 

MM and Wendy...you're so on top of things... I still have tons to sort out... but plan on doing a bit of hospital bag shopping this weekend! I kind of have to wait till i leave work before I really start to get all sorted as they want a list of possible things they can buy me as a leaving gift... so will wait and see what's left after that! Bless them!!

We had our first NCT class... it was a hoot! The lady who runs it handed round items that weighed roughly what things do on a fully pregnant woman... ie sack of potatoes for 7-8lb baby etc. She then put it all in a backpack and made the OH's put it on their front!! It was so funny... one of them was complaining cos he couldn't see his feet anymore, they all couldn't believe how heavy it was and another tried to pick something up off the floor... it had us in stitches!!! :rofl: :rofl: Very simple idea but in seconds the men knew how difficult it must be for us!! :) 

Am struggling with sleep at the moment due to heartburn and lower back pain... so am trying very hard not to fall asleep at work!! ZZZzzzzz!! Only 19 days till maternity leave! Woohoo!!!

Shifter... you have inspired me re hypnobirthing... I've not even managed to order the book yet and already I'm so much more relaxed about the idea of labour... .thanks for your constant positive attitude!! 

To all newbs... welcome and to everyone here... have a fab weekend and look after those bumps!!! Huge :hug:

xx


----------



## Shifter

Aw thanks mummycat  happy to help!


----------



## Logiebear

I am gonna post in 3rd Tri about my app today ladies xxx


----------



## jms895

Glad you enjoyed the class Mummy-Cat!!

Not be long for Mat leave then! xx


----------



## pippam116

KatienSam said:


> morning everyone!
> 
> i just realised i sent my sure start grant form off without a stamp! it came with a brown envelope so i presumed it was freepost but i now dont think it was lol... will they just send it back to me!?
> 
> x

just sent mine off its first class freepost!! so no worry! :D


----------



## MummyCat

Shifter said:


> Aw thanks mummycat  happy to help!

:happydance: No worries... I just wanted you to know that you being positive has helped others!! :)

Jade... re Mat leave... I know ... I'm SOOOOOO excited! Can't wait to not have to worry about getting up in the morning and getting ready for work or dealing with stupid people all day! :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## jms895

I still got 6 and a half week to work yet :cry:


----------



## pippam116

I am back, thanks to all for the msgs :)

who blinking said don't forget to hold your nose with the GTT drink? lmfao, i gulped back half and then nose got the better of me and took a big breath in OMG i heaved completly and took me ages to drink the rest hahah! sould have listened to your advise, dragged like mad, my Leila kept the wholeof ante natal ammused singing and swinging her dolly round by its head, followed by "OH MUMMY LOOK THAT BABY IS HUGGING THE BOOBY" poor poor blokes didnt know where to look, was a giant breast feeding pic on wall lmao, i did have a giggle tho and didnt do any reading she was so funny :D
results will be posted to me should have them by Wednesday next week latest. 

Growth scan... im 32 weeks tomorrow and fundal height is a little under 35, midwife insisted to take no notice of weight till shes had results back from tests today. so im not worrying myself..

then midwife at home g whizzzzzz a long day and it's only just one! :O.. everything fine, etc etc, next appointment in 2 weeks, have to wear pads all the time now though, if leak again then straight into assessment.. had leak tested off pad from yesterday and it was me waters, but again told not to worry unless happens again. so a prity good day, and my grant form just gone off wahoo, do excuse me while i go drink 10 litres and stuff m face lmao xxxxx


----------



## jms895

Awww pippam glad to hear you are ok hun :hugs: xx


----------



## jms895

Logie great news on the scan xx


----------



## pippam116

jms895 said:


> I still got 6 and a half week to work yet :cry:

least no sitting about at home alone :), i worked till 36 weeks n 3 days, leaving party on that night woke up next morning in labour, and now i hate sitting around waiting and wondering :))


----------



## jms895

I know what you mean, especially if I go over I will be bored of it. Though I have loads of uni work to do and my end of course assessment to submit a week before due date! I must be mad! Also loads of decorating to do, so plenty I can be doing just whether I will be bothered to do it when I am to fat to move :rofl: x


----------



## pippam116

AWWWWW lol, it will keep you busy, im ho,e with my 2nd all day every day, and love her muchh but she goes on and on and on and on lol, prob why i do the same on here :)) .... she starts nursery on the 4th of April so will have a month of her and baby, then baby on her own mornings, my eldest gonna feel so left out :(( i feel so guilty..


----------



## jms895

Aaah dont feel guilty, they all have to grow up!! :hugs:


----------



## pippam116

true, xx


----------



## pippam116

just read birth stories and had tears rolling down my face wiv joy for all the new mums OMG wat a softy i need to get a grip lol


----------



## MummyCat

jms895 said:


> I still got 6 and a half week to work yet :cry:

awww... poor you hun!!! If I could share some of my annual holiday with ya i would!! :hug:


----------



## beancounter

hello, glad the appts went well. i've forgotten all the things I had to say :( Except I went into boots pharmacy and they were rude to me again! THey always treat me like poop. Except this time I stormed out saying she was rude and there was no way I would spend money in a place I was treated like that. :/


----------



## jms895

Good on ya bean!!

I am upsert - found out why boobs are itching - nice big stretchies appeared on the bottom of a boob overnight :cry:


----------



## tiggertea

Welcome Natalie!

Glad everyone is ok!

Had my consultant appt today. Got bloods taken and I apologised for being so wimp-ish about needles - he said it's ok, he can't say much as his wife faints at the sight of em! Made me feel a bit better for some reason! Saw bubs again :happydance: little monkey is measuring about a week bigger than he/she should but all's good! Got my next appt on 3rd Feb @ 33weeks..... it's getting real now that the appts are getting closer together! hehehe


----------



## Deb_baby

urgh, went to go get my pram today and by time i got there got told they werent back in stock until next week, ive been waiting 3 weeks now, getting very impatient but just found another lovely one from babies r us so might get that one instead x


----------



## tiggertea

that's not good Deb :(
What pram you after? (sorry - nosey me!)


----------



## lolly101

pippam116 said:


> just read birth stories and had tears rolling down my face wiv joy for all the new mums OMG wat a softy i need to get a grip lol

I do the same!!!!

KatieandSam my boobs rest on my bump too!!!:rofl:

Glad everyones appts went well today

Hi Natalie another March Mummy!!!

JMS the tax credit thing is worth chasing...it makes such a difference to us..it may not be too much now but when DH was off work it kept us afloat!!

I got my pram from babies r us!!! half price in the sale...very pleased with it!!! Its a Graco travel system!!!

Anyway must do the dinner Dan is hungry and Hubby home in ten!!:rofl:


----------



## KatienSam

pippam116 said:


> KatienSam said:
> 
> 
> morning everyone!
> 
> i just realised i sent my sure start grant form off without a stamp! it came with a brown envelope so i presumed it was freepost but i now dont think it was lol... will they just send it back to me!?
> 
> x
> 
> just sent mine off its first class freepost!! so no worry! :DClick to expand...

omg thank goodness for that :dohh: thanks hun :hug:

xx


----------



## claire-lou

Evening all, glad everyones appointments went well.

I've been wearing a maternity belly bar ( longer and more flexible) but you could see it through my top this morning so I took it out and left it on the window sill with a view to putting it back in this evening. Just gone for it and it's gone, dissappeared without a trace :hissy: can only presume that its blown onto the floor and the dog has eaten it. (She eats everything including dish washer tablets :dohh:) So have ordered a new one online but have had to put a normal metal one in until it arrives. Daren't let hole seal up cos hate the thought of a scar and would never bring myself to have it re pierce. Do you think the metal one will harm? Any other ideas what I could use if it will?

:hug:


----------



## beancounter

i'd just pop the metal one in for a mo every day then take it out till the new one arrives, so it doesnt close over. I've lost the ball end off mine, I feel too cheap to but another....


----------



## claire-lou

beancounter said:


> I've lost the ball end off mine, I feel too cheap to but another....

I lost the end weeks ago have been using blue tack cos never got round to ordering another. :dohh:


----------



## beancounter

hahah I was gonna make one out of fimo but I guess blu tak could harvest the belly fluff and have the two in one benefit of holding thebelly bar on AND cleaning out any bellybutton fluff :D


----------



## jojo1974

hi all wow so many posts to catch up on , hope everyone whos been feeling ill feels better soon :hug:to you all , iv not been so great all week been constantly tiered and weak the drs rung me yesterday and said my iorn levels are very low so im now on iron tablets im hopin to perk up soon got so many things to do but feel so weak xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Deb_baby

The original pram i was going to get was a Graco Vivo Travel System but went to babies r us and got the Graco Quattro Tour Travel System its so nice. Got loads of stuff with it including a car seat base, changing mat, foot muff, rain cover didnt even get anything like that with the other one was going to get so really pleased, Its a caramel colour and all velvety inside too the woman who served me also gave me a voucher for £10 off so i wasnt complaining.

I'm so happy now :D
Just got to look for a job now as work is definately shutting for good on the 19th :( Sucks so OH looking but is quite down in the dumps so hopefully it'll get better soon.


----------



## Deb_baby

claire-lou said:


> Evening all, glad everyones appointments went well.
> 
> I've been wearing a maternity belly bar ( longer and more flexible) but you could see it through my top this morning so I took it out and left it on the window sill with a view to putting it back in this evening. Just gone for it and it's gone, dissappeared without a trace :hissy: can only presume that its blown onto the floor and the dog has eaten it. (She eats everything including dish washer tablets :dohh:) So have ordered a new one online but have had to put a normal metal one in until it arrives. Daren't let hole seal up cos hate the thought of a scar and would never bring myself to have it re pierce. Do you think the metal one will harm? Any other ideas what I could use if it will?
> 
> :hug:

I had my belly button pierced twice but both times it hurt too much to keep them in, only had little scars but since belly grows so much the scar has stretched and is even bigger, wish i never got it done now


----------



## Shifter

Evening all. 

Pip - it was me that suggested holding your nose! It tastes foul, doesn't it?!! I'm lousy at drinking anything too watery, I have a strong gag reflex and tend to bring things like weak squash straight back up. So I had to sip the GTT drink in tiny sips to make sure it went down. It took me 20 minutes and did gag a couple of times!! The MW was very sympathetic but she must have thought I was a total weirdo :rofl:

It's been a very long day, am shattered. Antenatal class was great, then afterwards went into town and saw an old friend from Bristol!!! She's working as a street fundraiser and is travelling all over the country. How crazy that she just happened to be on that street at that time when I don't normally go into Harrogate town centre??! Tiny world.

Then we went over to my parents' and my dad made us dinner 

Hope everyone else is well.


----------



## wanababy

God I have missed soooo much in a week! 

Sorry if I've missed stuff girls but theres too many pages to go back - I'd be here reading til Feb!! lol!!

Hope all of you are well - not long now - is anyone starting to really panic!?! I'm really terrified of tearing or being cut - oh and the PAIN!!!

:hugs:

Liz
xx


----------



## Logiebear

the prams sound like bargains/ I got a Graco Travel system from Babies R Us 3 yrs ago and got a travel cot, foot muff, raincover, changing bag with it for £159. Thought is was abargain then. It looks a little dated now but I'm not bothered as I'd rather re use then spend money I haven't got on it lol. Got a Morrck wrap for inside the car seat and it is gorgeous.

I'm off to bed after a fairly successful day today so g'night hunnies xxx


----------



## aurora32

wanababy said:


> God I have missed soooo much in a week!
> 
> Sorry if I've missed stuff girls but theres too many pages to go back - I'd be here reading til Feb!! lol!!
> 
> Hope all of you are well - not long now - is anyone starting to really panic!?! I'm really terrified of tearing or being cut - oh and the PAIN!!!
> 
> :hugs:
> 
> Liz
> xx

Hi Liz how are you?

:rofl: If you are away from this thread for a few hours it takes ages to catch up, we like to chat on here........:)

:hug:


----------



## Smexi.Mommie

blue bump yay march 7


----------



## KatienSam

congrats on your blue bump smexi.mommie, you were on the list but i have changed you to blue xx


----------



## tiggertea

Welcome smexi.mommie! :)

My wee bro (17) came round to ours for tea tonight and i (jokingly) suggested we should all head to toys r us for a look around the baby things.... he decided we should and he'd drive (shocker!!) so off we went on the 45min journey and when we got there he said he was gonna buy the baby a bouncy seat, if we wanted one that was! Needless to say we did and ended up picking this one: https://www.toysrus.co.uk/uncategorised/Best-Friends-Rocker(0035044) :happydance: gotta love my softie of a "baby" bro!


----------



## pinkmac85

Hey ladies! Hope you are all feeling good today/tonight!
Question..any of you first time moms feeling really nervous/unprepared/clueless about the whole birthing and being a mom thing..probably sounds soooo stupid :blush: but I just feel so not ready! I don't know anything about babies, I've read a ton of mothering books and parenting books but I just feel like it isn't going to come to me like they say! 
We live in a very small town where they do not offer Antenatal classes or any classes of that nature and the nearest one is 2 hours away so we won't be taking any classes! 
My mom keeps telling me "it will come to you, once the baby is out of you your mothering instinct just takes over!" I'm soooo scared it wont :(


----------



## mummymadness

pip your day sounded full packed lol .

So happy scan went well Logei hun :) .

Glad your scan went well Tigger hun :) .

And good on ya Bean i would of told them to stuff there shop too lol .

I couldnt help but giggle at your dog Claire lol , Eating dishwasher tablets lol.

Glad your dads tea was nice Holly .

welcome aboard the March Train smexi lol , Its great here allthow very quick chatting lol.

Tigger hun the link didnt work so couldnt see your bouncer but iam sure its lovely .

Well i missed tonnes today as you see lol .
But Mum offered to have Layla for the night whooooo , We decided to do the final final finishing touches on the Living room , It looks amazing !!! like a totally diferent house (Wich is a good thing lol) A stunning border on (£8 a go and needed 4 arghhhh) .
And as its a front room needed 2 pairs of new curtains (£65 arghhhh) , So now iam skint but very very happy lol . xxx .


----------



## Logiebear

Pinkmac, I don't think you ever feel ready for a baby until they land on you lol. I have never felt ready and it's my 4th hun so you're so not alone with that and it's perfectly normal.

MM glad you feel better about your house now xxx

Glad to see I didn't miss too much last night for a change. You lot make me worried to go to bed coz I'll have 4 pages to read in the morning, everyone must have been sleepy last night then lol

I had my anti D yesterday and the mw said to me that I may feel strange and a bit flu like for a day or so, well she wasn't wrong! I was so achy and tired last night and feel really rough this morning! Doesn't help with my youngest getting up at 6am AGAIN grrrrr lol


----------



## claire-lou

beancounter said:


> hahah I was gonna make one out of fimo but I guess blu tak could harvest the belly fluff and have the two in one benefit of holding thebelly bar on AND cleaning out any bellybutton fluff :D

:rofl::rofl::rofl: Never thought of it like that.

Debs your travel system sounds like a real bargin. Some companies make it so expensive when you have to buy everything seperate. I'm one of them people that likes everything to match. 

Pinkmac try not to stress too much I felt extremely nervous and am sure that I'll be clueless (I am about most things) but am now starting to get very excited.

Logie I hope that you are feeling better soon :hugs:

MM I get really excited at the prospect of decorating and accessorizing the house. I was on crutches a couple of years ago and was off sick and my DH took all the paint and paint brushes to work with him in the car boot because he daren't think about what he'd come home too. My mum and dad have just ordered a new sofa and have offered us there old one in exchange for ours because ours will fit into their study better. Their's is an old chesterfield that will look just fantastic in our living room. Our living room will be looking very bare soon as we have a huge GLASS coffee table in the middle which is gonna have to go when bump arrives. I'm well excited about this and don't want to have to wait 10 weeks for theirs to arrive.


----------



## claire-lou

Sorry that was a bit long and drawn out.


----------



## pippam116

Shifter said:


> Evening all.
> 
> Pip - it was me that suggested holding your nose! It tastes foul, doesn't it?!! I'm lousy at drinking anything too watery, I have a strong gag reflex and tend to bring things like weak squash straight back up. So I had to sip the GTT drink in tiny sips to make sure it went down. It took me 20 minutes and did gag a couple of times!! The MW was very sympathetic but she must have thought I was a total weirdo :rofl:
> 
> It's been a very long day, am shattered. Antenatal class was great, then afterwards went into town and saw an old friend from Bristol!!! She's working as a street fundraiser and is travelling all over the country. How crazy that she just happened to be on that street at that time when I don't normally go into Harrogate town centre??! Tiny world.
> 
> Then we went over to my parents' and my dad made us dinner
> 
> Hope everyone else is well.

it wasn't great, but u gulped back loads, wasnt till i smelt it that i actually struggled ot go ne where near it :))) as soon as midwife said if you vomit then do tell me cos youll need more, i made damn sure it wasnt coming back up hahah


----------



## pippam116

wanababy said:


> God I have missed soooo much in a week!
> 
> Sorry if I've missed stuff girls but theres too many pages to go back - I'd be here reading til Feb!! lol!!
> 
> Hope all of you are well - not long now - is anyone starting to really panic!?! I'm really terrified of tearing or being cut - oh and the PAIN!!!
> 
> :hugs:
> 
> Liz
> xx

Hopefullyy you wont tear, i did on my first, it actually just stung a little as i did my last push, wasnt aware that i had torn till after, they did loads of stitchers which was uncomfortable, but not really painful and was cuddling baby s million miles away, then first 24 hours it stung when had a wee, so hold a couple of pads or huge wad of tissue against it, while you go, 2-3 days later it would sting if i had not been to loo often cos of the sudden gush, but again you jsut sort of grit your teeth and huge relief when you finished going lol, just stuck a cushion unde rme when sitting down for extra comfort, but its really not as much pain as you would expect, and didnt stop me going on for my third lol :)):happydance: try not to worry yourself or you'll be too scared to push:hug:


----------



## kaylynn040485

Hi everyone, hope u are all well! Honestly cant wait to finish up at work, think its the only way i can keep up with this thread, i miss a few hours and there are pages and pages of missed news!lol

Well i had 28 wk app yesterday with the midwife from hell, u may have seen my thread but not going to let it bother me. 

Anyway just wondering, seen from my notes that i am measuring at 27 wks for the fundal height, which is nearly a couple of weeks out, is this ok?

The midwife didnt say anything so im assuming its ok but just thought i would ask u ladies?

Thanks

Kx


----------



## Logiebear

I tore with my first and I didn't know about it until they told me afterwards. I think a lot of women think they will feel a tear happening but you don't. When the head comes out it feels like a burning/stinging sensation any way so whether you tear or not it feels the same and if theyhave to cut you they give you a little local aneasthetic so you don't feel that either. The only pain you get from a tear is afterwards, like when you go to the loo, as your wee is quite acidic it stings but there are ways of helping that and it's only fior a few days anyway xxx


----------



## pippam116

kaylynn040485 said:


> Hi everyone, hope u are all well! Honestly cant wait to finish up at work, think its the only way i can keep up with this thread, i miss a few hours and there are pages and pages of missed news!lol
> 
> Well i had 28 wk app yesterday with the midwife from hell, u may have seen my thread but not going to let it bother me.
> 
> Anyway just wondering, seen from my notes that i am measuring at 27 wks for the fundal height, which is nearly a couple of weeks out, is this ok?
> 
> The midwife didnt say anything so im assuming its ok but just thought i would ask u ladies?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Kx

yeah its just an estimate, nothing to worry about :)))


----------



## mummymadness

Kaylynn hun to measure a little out is perfectly normal ... Allthow sorry you got the m/w from hell :( .
I hope you have fun making your room nice Claire :) . I am sooo happy now its done i have been waiting since march !! .

I finally got the new addition to the Family at 1.15am this morning , By c section ( n ot sure why yet) My cousin had her little girl Phoebe weighing a very very healthy 7lb 14 oz ! .
Will find out more later yayyy i was very pleased for them even thow i was woke up at 2am to be told lol . xxx .


----------



## kaylynn040485

Thanks MM, and congrats on your niece. You will need to post some pics once you see her. Phoebe is a lovely name too! Kx


----------



## pippam116

i think i assumed everyone had same care as me or do they??? :O here the midwife comes to your home for every visit and the only contact they have with my gp is if i require a perscription etc; i love it cos i always get the same one unless i call for urgent visit when she's not on that shift, it wasnt like this a few years ago but i love the new system, saves sitting arorund at doctors surgery, any of you have the same?


----------



## mummymadness

Nope iam one on the unlucky ones who sits in the surgery waiting room for hours waiting to see m/w who is never the same person lol .
Your way sounds allot better . xx .


----------



## LittleBee

Goodmorning! Just poppin in to say hello! How's everyone? I had my blood-urine tests yesterday, everything is OK and now I'm gonna have 3d level ultrasound at 32w.. and see baby again!!


----------



## pippam116

mummymadness said:


> Nope iam one on the unlucky ones who sits in the surgery waiting room for hours waiting to see m/w who is never the same person lol .
> Your way sounds allot better . xx .

i didnt have it with last two and hated it!, so hopefully i get my midwife coming to deliver my baby but its a group of 4 that live close by and cover my gp surgery, and luckily the are a nice group so quite relaxed. reckon it should be like this everywhere


----------



## pippam116

LittleBee said:


> Goodmorning! Just poppin in to say hello! How's everyone? I had my blood-urine tests yesterday, everything is OK and now I'm gonna have 3d level ultrasound at 32w.. and see baby again!!

glad everything ok, oh bet ur excited to see baby again :)) :hug:


----------



## Shifter

Pinkmac - I'm not at all nervous about the birth itself, I'm just really excited. But yeah, having a baby to care for is a little scary! You should have seen me and hubby trying to put a sleepsuit on his 6 week old nephew a while back! It was hilarious, though not at the time, I felt totally ill-equipped to be a mum :cry: but I am confident that we will all learn very quickly!

pip - I always see the same midwife at my GP surgery. She is the only community MW attached to my surgery, but unlike my MW in Bristol, who was there full time, this one only works at my surgery one day every fortnight!

As for perineal tearing - I've been doing perineal massage every day to help make the skin all stretchy and supple. Plus, if we get the water birth we want the chances of tearing are very small even without preparation as the water keeps the skin soft. Also, it is worth noting that if you relax and only push in small bursts then you shouldn't actually tear. HTH.


----------



## KatienSam

yay u get to see baby again littlebee!

kaylynn - its just an estimate they give u some slack either way by about 2-3cm. I am measuring small as well but i stayed static for two appointments so they scanned me (even though in my notes they wrote that i was bigger the second time so who knows what they were thinking lol) my baby is within normal limits but just on the smaller side!

i can never remember what everyone has written...

MM glad your front room looks lovely, i really want to move before bump gets here but i dont think its going to happen now! damn it!

xxx


----------



## mummymadness

whoooo just noticed im up a box ... Only 1 to go lol . xxx .


----------



## pippam116

yayyy, congrats hun, your only 6 days behind me :D


----------



## mummymadness

Its unbelievable in a few days i will only have 8 weeks left gosh 8 weeks arghhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh Ok im calm now lol , Its not iam scared just super excited lol . xxx .


----------



## claire-lou

I know it's 8 weeks tomorrow for us. It's unbelievable doesn't seem like two mins since i was sat on bathroom floor in shock


----------



## mummymadness

I aggree Claire , Its flown by .
My last 2 pregnancies dragged majorly bad .. 40 weeks seemed like 40 years lol .
This time i feel its come round soooo quick . xx .


----------



## Logiebear

lol to you all xxx


----------



## aurora32

mummymadness said:


> I aggree Claire , Its flown by .
> My last 2 pregnancies dragged majorly bad .. 40 weeks seemed like 40 years lol .
> This time i feel its come round soooo quick . xx .

HI Girls how are you all today?


I feel that this forum has helped my time go quicker as even though im on number 5 buba this is the 1st time ive joined a forum and i have to admit you guys have seriously helped to pass the time and to quash any worries and hang ups ive had.....:hugs::hugs::hugs:

Got some good news today got a letter back from DWP and im getting my £500 sure start maternity grant :happydance: only posted it on Tuesday this week so 4 days to process it :shock: and it will be in my bank 13th which for them is amazing, so i can now go full steam ahead and get all the bits i still require for bubs and not have to worry about if i come early.

:hug::hug:


----------



## Logiebear

We fall short of the Sure Start grant by 50 fookin p can you believe it! I haven't bothered applying due to this! Grr

But that is great news for you Claire xxx


----------



## KatienSam

thats great about your sure start grant hun, i posted mine on tuesday too but havent heard anything yet lol, maybe it wasnt a freepost envelope and its on its way back to me lol - wooops - placenta brain!

i cant believe i have 7 weeks left on Monday. It does seem to have gone fast but at the same time i feel like i have ages to go... the finish line is in sight yet i cant quite touch it if you know what i mean.

Im starting to buy the rest of the baby stuff over the next two weeks, hopefully the grant will come through soon so i have some funds ready for it, or OH is at the casino earning money for cot mattresses etc lol

I have loads to do today but i just cant be bothered, i was awake from about 3.30 until 7.30 and i got all emotional and started crying (probably just because of the tiredness), i went back to bed got up again at 10.30, went back to bed at 11.30 and woke up at 2! wowsers, got a headache from the broken sleep but feel better!


----------



## aurora32

Logiebear said:


> We fall short of the Sure Start grant by 50 fookin p can you believe it! I haven't bothered applying due to this! Grr
> 
> But that is great news for you Claire xxx

Awwww Logie thats crap, will that not change once baby is here will your baby element of tax credit not put you in a different bracket.


:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## aurora32

KatienSam said:


> thats great about your sure start grant hun, i posted mine on tuesday too but havent heard anything yet lol, maybe it wasnt a freepost envelope and its on its way back to me lol - wooops - placenta brain!
> 
> i cant believe i have 7 weeks left on Monday. It does seem to have gone fast but at the same time i feel like i have ages to go... the finish line is in sight yet i cant quite touch it if you know what i mean.
> 
> Im starting to buy the rest of the baby stuff over the next two weeks, hopefully the grant will come through soon so i have some funds ready for it, or OH is at the casino earning money for cot mattresses etc lol
> 
> I have loads to do today but i just cant be bothered, i was awake from about 3.30 until 7.30 and i got all emotional and started crying (probably just because of the tiredness), i went back to bed got up again at 10.30, went back to bed at 11.30 and woke up at 2! wowsers, got a headache from the broken sleep but feel better!

It was a freepost envelope Katie, but mine goes to Inverness so they may not have as many application to process and down where yours goies too, hope you find out soon as it is a big help, £500 can help buy a lot.

:hug:


----------



## aurora32

mummymadness said:


> Kaylynn hun to measure a little out is perfectly normal ... Allthow sorry you got the m/w from hell :( .
> I hope you have fun making your room nice Claire :) . I am sooo happy now its done i have been waiting since march !! .
> 
> I finally got the new addition to the Family at 1.15am this morning , By c section ( n ot sure why yet) My cousin had her little girl Phoebe weighing a very very healthy 7lb 14 oz ! .
> Will find out more later yayyy i was very pleased for them even thow i was woke up at 2am to be told lol . xxx .

Congrats on the new arrival hunn.

Kaylynn measuring a few weeks out either side of your date isnt seen as a problem, im measuring 32 just now and they werent concerned about that, i have to go back at 34 weeks for a scan but i think its to get babies actual size and weight for my possible induction, so dont worry hunn.
glad your results were all ok Little Bee

:hug:


----------



## KatienSam

i sooooo cant wait for the first March Mum to have their baby! i want to see some babies and once the first one goes im sure there will be a steady stream of them following and we will know the end is very close lol!

shall we put on bets as to who we think it will be?!

xx


----------



## claire-lou

KatienSam said:


> i sooooo cant wait for the first March Mum to have their baby! i want to see some babies and once the first one goes im sure there will be a steady stream of them following and we will know the end is very close lol!
> 
> shall we put on bets as to who we think it will be?!
> 
> xx

Was just thinking that but want bump to stay snuggly warm alittle longer yet. But once one goes it seem very close.


----------



## aurora32

I think it will be like the yawning affect once one goes it will set us all off one by one, wonder if any of us will be like the Feb mummies that had at the beginning of January, and come in Feb, i hope not well not as early of some of them have, only time will tell.



:hug:


----------



## KatienSam

i will be 36 weeks at the beginning of feb :shock: so if i went early in feb it shouldnt be a problem, but i dont think im going to be an early baby! xx


----------



## tiggertea

oooooh time will tell! Hope none of us go TOO early tho.....


----------



## aurora32

KatienSam said:


> i will be 36 weeks at the beginning of feb :shock: so if i went early in feb it shouldnt be a problem, but i dont think im going to be an early baby! xx

No if you came then you would be ok, il be 34 weeks on 5th feb so hope i dont come then as its still a bit early.

:hug:


----------



## KatienSam

oooh no defo not before 35/36 weeks... my god daughter was born at 35 weeks and was absolutely fine but i think i would like to hold on to mine until 37/38 weeks just so i know everything will be fine and baby is technically term!

x


----------



## Shifter

I won't place any bets on who goes first! Definitely hope none of us goes too early though. I sort of hope my LO arrives a week or two early so that I stand a better chance of making to my graduation ceremony :blush: but I'm definitely in no hurry to evict her/him before s/he is ready.


----------



## KatienSam

i would like to go a bit late so that it might be a bit warmer lol

xx


----------



## Deb_baby

its roasting in my mums house, far too hot, got a gorgeous honey roast pork chow mein on its way...can't wait.


----------



## mummymadness

I would loveeeee an end of feb baby , But if where placing bets im like the 3 legged horse or the race lol , 2 babies both 6 days overdue lol .

Im going to meet baby Phoebe on Monday i cannot wait , Was going to go today , But heard Hannah is really tired and struggling after her c section , I have just been chatting to my nanna i cannot believe how hard it was for her bless . xxxx .


----------



## wanababy

aurora32 said:


> Hi Liz how are you?
> 
> :rofl: If you are away from this thread for a few hours it takes ages to catch up, we like to chat on here........:)
> 
> :hug:

Hi Claire, I'm fine hun thanks - just bloody tired and suffering backache if I'm standing or walking for longer than about 10 minutes!!

Great news on your Grant - thats a great help....I haven't even filled my form in yet....

Thanks for all your reassurance girls on the 'tearing' subject! My Mam said she had to be stitched and was 'never the same again' down there!! 

MM - Congrats on your new arrival to the family!!x

Shifter - I read about the massage you can do - it said in my magazine to start from 34 weeks so am going to give it a try - nothing to lose eh? My friend has just had her 2nd little girl and did the massage thingy and ended up being cut! So I suppose it just depends on the individual doesn't it?

Hope all of you are well anyway - I feel sick cos I have opened a box of Maltesers and just kept eating and eating 'cos they were there' :hugs: Serves me rights lol!!

Liz
xx


----------



## beancounter

ooh how exciting MM. A friend of ours had her little girl last night/this morning. 2 weeks late !! I don't know how she coped with that. She lost her plug before christmas and was really excited too. I wouldn't like to go any time before 36 weeks though. 

Really frosty all day today! I might have to catch the bus to hospital monday if it's like that, I dont want to slip over...


----------



## Happy

Not long to go now girls and i'm starting to get really nervous. I dont really post on bnb much but thought i'd pop in and say hi!


----------



## icculcaz

if hospital got their way this week it would have been me 1st..... i got as far as having both doses of steroids and admitted to ward... but nope we still here... im hoping to pop mid feb (roundabout 36/37 weeks) as ive had enough and its my birthday then!!! lmao.


----------



## aurora32

icculcaz said:


> if hospital got their way this week it would have been me 1st..... i got as far as having both doses of steroids and admitted to ward... but nope we still here... im hoping to pop mid feb (roundabout 36/37 weeks) as ive had enough and its my birthday then!!! lmao.

Lets hope you hold on a bit longer then, my birthday 13th feb so want to go after that if i can.......:)



:hug:


----------



## beancounter

aw, my OH asked me today if it might be a 'love day peanut'. I pointed out that i'd not even have finished the antenatal classes by valentines day! it would be a nice birthday though. Or maybe not. All your friends would be off getting laid instead of parting...


----------



## lolly101

LOL!!!

i am so hoping this LO will not be early like her brother!! He came at 34+4..He was in hosp for only 10 days cos he was such a good weight....If this one comes then she will be here 3 weeks tomorrow!!!AAAGGGHHH!!! we got all the newborn stuff out of the loft today and its all in the washing machine! I just need to be ready just in case!!Dh has started clearing out stuff in her bedroom now ready to decorate!!

MM congrats on your new niece!!:happydance:


----------



## KatienSam

wow lolly101 u could be the first march mum!!! lets hope she holds on for a little longer and has 0 days in hospital! xx

my OH's birthday and my best friends birthday is 9th Feb (when i will be 37 weeks)
valentines is 14th when i will be nearly 38 weeks
my mums birthday is 23rd Feb (when i will be 39 weeks)

so i could have baby on someones birthday or a love baby wow!

xx


----------



## passengerrach

well i just hope my baby isnt late lol coz hes due 9th march an exactly 1 week later on 16th is my b-day id never be able to go out again so if i go over due i do not want him to come on my b-day lol


----------



## MrsKeene

This little guy is due the 11th, and I am hoping he comes somewhere between the 4th and the 11th. Our wedding anniversy is on the 3rd and his big sister's birthday is on the 20th. Or even the week before our anniversy. Hoping he stays in until he is good and chubby though!


----------



## Nataliexx

Hello all! How is everyone...? Im not too bad been running around like mad making sure everything is packed for zakk. My last 2 boys have come at 36 weeks so we are looking at around 36 weeks for this lil one But also been told i have a short cervix and it will give way around 32 weeks... We are trying our best to stay positive. I hope everyone has a great day :yipee:


----------



## beancounter

morning everyone. I hope everyone hangs on to thier LO's till at least 36 weeks! But someone have to have a love day baby :) I feel happier today, I think peanut has moved around a bit, I'm getting kicks higher up and they feel funny! i thought baby was really quiet yesterday, but I think now it might be that the kicks were in a different place and I didn't notice them. i get to see the peanut again tomorrow :)


----------



## Logiebear

Wow when you miss a few posts on here it ages to read up lol.

I am hoping to hold on for 37 weeks section so that will be 9th March for me. I dunno who will be first but I hope we don't have any too early for their sakes. My last 2 came at 36 weeks by section as I had PE.

Hope everyone has a lovely day, my dh just made me breakfast and I am munching away happily on a bacon butty! Then im going back to bed for a nap since Shaun had me up at 6am again!!


----------



## Shifter

Hello all. Welcome to the March club Natalie! 

We had such a lazy day yesterday, I'm determined to be productive today! Hubby has gone out to get the shopping, I plan to sweep and mop the floors and get hubby to clear the rest of the boxes out of the nursery. Hopefully we will even have time to put the curtain pole up and spruce up the furniture in there. Bubs is having some of our old bedroom furniture, but it's been cat-clawed so needs sanding down. It'll be so nice to be able to put the clothes we already have away rather than having shopping bags full of things in the middle of the nursery floor!

Once the nursery is half way ready I will feel much better about how much there is still to do before we're ready!


----------



## claire-lou

Hope everyone hangs on till at least 36 weekish

Got a sunday off work :happydance: First one in ages or certainly feels like it.

Had a rather productive day so far, cleaned the bathroom, done some washing, changed the bed, bleached the kitchen. Been to mothercare and ordered a cot Just got to Mum's. She's doing a sunday roast :cloud9: Smells fab can't wait.

Then home to dust, hoover and mop :hissy:. Well a women can't have everything can she? 

Just arranged to go shopping in morning with mum so we can finish hospital bag. I appear to be in desperate need of a nightie that actually fits.


----------



## MummyCat

hiya...

Yeah I hope that all our March babies stay put until they're healthy enough to make an appearance!!! 

Shifter and Claire-Lou... you guys sound really productive. I got out yesterday and did some shopping for my hospital bag... so I feel tons better now! Have done very little around the house this weekend though (oops) but I've been trying to catch up on some sleep! I've just posted a thread re PGP (pelvic girdle pain) I think it's what I'm suffering with as I can not sleep for longer than two hours without waking up in AGONY!! My hips and lower back are a nightmare and I'm not sure what to do really! I thought it might get better over the weekend when i've not been at work all day... but no such luck! *sigh* I might have to ring the midwife tomorrow as my next appt with her is only a week on Tues...not sure I can wait that long to speak to her about it!

Hope you all have a great Sunday.... whether that's a productive one or a lazy one (I'm opting for the latter!!! :happydance:)


----------



## mummymadness

Im glad every ones having a productive day :) .
Mines going to be chaos later lol , Me and my brother and OH have to empty my whole room ready for carpet tommorrow :) ... But there going to have to deal with the sofas still in the room lol , As the only way out for them is the window lol .
I allso hope every ones Baby stays put to grow nicely :) , Would be nice to see some of us go early at say 37 weeks :) :) .

Hope every ones well . xx .

P.s after 2 weeks of high calorie Diet , Hoping to put some more weight on i have gained a total of 0 a big fat nothing .
Iam stuck at 9lb 8 :( , Iam demanding a growth scan from the m/w iam eating more but my weight is only 7lbs up from pre pregnancy with no sickness or anything this cannot be right . xx .


----------



## Shifter

mummymadness said:


> P.s after 2 weeks of high calorie Diet , Hoping to put some more weight on i have gained a total of 0 a big fat nothing .
> Iam stuck at 9lb 8 :( , Iam demanding a growth scan from the m/w iam eating more but my weight is only 7lbs up from pre pregnancy with no sickness or anything this cannot be right . xx .

How was bubs measuring at your anatomy scan hun? And do you know what your fundal height is like? If they both looked ok I really would try not to worry and think yourself lucky :hugs:

I weighed myself this morning and have gained 1lb in 2 weeks, for a total net gain of 11lbs since pre-pregnancy. Admittedly I weighed A LOT more than you to begin with and so didn't expect to gain much (lots of reserves for baby to use for growth!)


----------



## katycam

hello everyone. this is the worst day ever. im pretty down today as oh has gone to fly out to germany to then get flight to afghan. feels like my world has collapsed :(


----------



## Shifter

katycam - big :hugs:


----------



## claire-lou

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: Katycam


----------



## aurora32

katycam said:


> hello everyone. this is the worst day ever. im pretty down today as oh has gone to fly out to germany to then get flight to afghan. feels like my world has collapsed :(

Awww Katy......:hugs::hugs::hugs:
I know its not the same but we are all here if you need us


:hug:


----------



## katycam

thank you shifter x


----------



## katycam

aurora32 said:


> katycam said:
> 
> 
> hello everyone. this is the worst day ever. im pretty down today as oh has gone to fly out to germany to then get flight to afghan. feels like my world has collapsed :(
> 
> Awww Katy......:hugs::hugs::hugs:
> I know its not the same but we are all here if you need us
> 
> 
> :hug:Click to expand...

thanks. i just keep crying everytime i think about him. i just hope he can get time off to come home when bean arrives.


----------



## aurora32

katycam said:


> aurora32 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katycam said:
> 
> 
> hello everyone. this is the worst day ever. im pretty down today as oh has gone to fly out to germany to then get flight to afghan. feels like my world has collapsed :(
> 
> Awww Katy......:hugs::hugs::hugs:
> I know its not the same but we are all here if you need us
> 
> 
> :hug:Click to expand...
> 
> thanks. i just keep crying everytime i think about him. i just hope he can get time off to come home when bean arrives.Click to expand...

how long is he posted out there for hunn?



:hug:


----------



## katycam

until april/may we arent too sure at moment, he should find out more tomorrow morning.


----------



## Logiebear

Aaww Katy I can't imagine how you feel hun but we are all here for you and he will be back before you know it xxx




mummymadness said:


> Im glad every ones having a productive day :) .
> P.s after 2 weeks of high calorie Diet , Hoping to put some more weight on i have gained a total of 0 a big fat nothing .
> Iam stuck at 9lb 8 :( , Iam demanding a growth scan from the m/w iam eating more but my weight is only 7lbs up from pre pregnancy with no sickness or anything this cannot be right . xx .


I have lost 4 lb hun and haven't gained any back yet. Even though my baby is nearly 4lb in weight so you aren't alone and it happens hun. Don't stress too much over your weight, it isn't accurate indicator of anything xxx


----------



## tiggertea

:hugs: katycam


----------



## keldac

wow I;ve been away for a few days and you lot have been chatting like mad! I;ve not read all the posts but hope you're all doing OK.

Katycam - sorry your oh has gone to afghan - hopefully he will be back for bubs birth :hugs:

I'v ebeen feeling really rough - tired, back ache heartburn! Feeling a bit sorry for myself today 

I;m having a c-section at 38 weeks so I;m on the final countdown now - 8 weeks to go!!!!!


----------



## Amanda

keldac said:


> wow I;ve been away for a few days and you lot have been chatting like mad! I;ve not read all the posts but hope you're all doing OK.
> 
> Katycam - sorry your oh has gone to afghan - hopefully he will be back for bubs birth :hugs:
> 
> I'v ebeen feeling really rough - tired, back ache heartburn! Feeling a bit sorry for myself today
> 
> I;m having a c-section at 38 weeks so I;m on the final countdown now - 8 weeks to go!!!!!

Keldac - you're living my life at the minute!!!! I've not been on for a while too, and also feel like crap and have been for a few days.

I'm having a section too, but not got the date booked yet. I've got another scan on the 12th Feb and will know more after that.

It's nice to know we won't go over though isn't it?:hugs:


----------



## Deb_baby

why is sunday tele so rubbish? i'm bored out of my head!! dancing on ice is on tonight tho :D

How is everybody feeling today?

hugs to katycam x x


----------



## Logiebear

Well after re organising our bedroom yesterday and getting thedecorations away in the loft my house looks a little tidy again now. Not for long though as my kids will trash it! They seem to break everything. My 11 yr old just broke our washing machine! Can you believe it. There is 5 of us here and a shite load of washing every day and now I can't do any as she has broken the catch on the door so it won't stay shut! Can't find the part online so will probs have to buy a new one.

Any other suggestions are greatly appreciated. An expense we can bloody do without right now with bubs coming soon!


----------



## March mummy

:hugs: katycam.

and to everyone else to :hug: Sorry but totally cant rmember anything Ive jsut read, it took too long to read all the posts Ive missed in the last two days. WE really do talk too much. :rofl:

Hope everyone OK.


----------



## lolly101

:hugs:katycam. I hope you are ok. Like the others said we are not the same as your OH but we are always here for you.:hugs: I am not far from you I live just outside Poole!!

Logie I broke the catch on our washing machine and hubby managed to glue it together long enough for us to get a new door ordered... I dunno if yours is "fixable" I hope you get it sorted hun...Its so essential when you've got kids isnt it :cry:

MM don't worry bout your weight, from your bump pic baby is looking good, you're just lucky you not put weight on... I just had to buy size 18 nighties to go round my bump!!!:blush: God I have so much wieght to lose!! I feel mostly bump so I'm hoping its all baby!!!:rofl:

Sunday tv is crap.We always end up watching SVU law and order!!! Although I think I have to watch Match of the Day later as Man Utd won!!!:hissy:

good luck at your scan Bean, tomorrow, enjoy it!!!


----------



## KatienSam

omg im crap at remembering what everyone has written!

:hugs: katycam

there is naff all on TV!!!

i have been good today and done lots of tidying, washing, organising etc, got loads of things to take to the charity shop tomorrow and a few bits for the dump!

baby is getting noticably stronger as i just got a swift kick to the lung and it actually took my breath away (ha ha top gun...) and my bump seems to be growing lots at the moment... i looked at my reflection earlier and couldnt believe how big it looked :shock:

im 33 weeks tomorrow and so im starting my "buying the rest of baby stuff" mission! going to go crazy and order loads. then im going to pack my bag!! im excited about being ready for baby!

hope your scan is a good one bean!

logie - i have no idea about the washing machine thingy, just phone up their customer services and explain hopefully they will be able to sort something out!

xx


----------



## pippam116

hey girls! trying to catch up, dont know where to start, crappy day yesterday broke down and have totally started to panick about baby coming, scaredof being on my own, and hope this one takes as long as last and not quicker, doesn't help that midwife told me how long it would take whoever was oncall to get here and how long on average the ambulances taking at the mo, all a bit overwhelming and trying to think up master plans with close friends/family in reserve of the home birth, very hard as nobody can get time off, obvioulsy will stay home with me if happens in the night, or morning, but nobody near by to come rushing :((((((

crapping myself lol, trying not to think about it anymore but kept me up all night constantly dreaming up new senarious, not nice! hope everyone's bumps ok, off to try and catch up :)

xx


----------



## Shifter

Logie - try contacting the manufacturer. The handle on our old machine was broken when we got it (2nd hand from MIL), we had to use a pen knife to open and close the door by jamming it into the metal latch :rofl: I put up with it for *five years* before saying enough was enough and getting a new machine!

Katie - sounds like you're almost ready!

We got the nursery almost sorted today. Hubby moved out all the boxes (now our office is the box room!), we even managed to unpack a couple of big boxes! We got the furniture sanded down too and the linen covers for it are now in the machine as they were covered in cat hair, despite having been washed right before we moved and shut in a room that the cats are shut out of since we moved :dohh:

Will put baby's clothes away once covers are back on drawers and shelves. We didn't get the curtain pole up but we did establish once and for all that the cot my friend gave us is useless to us. I'm sure there are parts missing and she gave us the wrong screws as neither of us could work out how on earth it would fit together. Hubby is really good at that stuff and he says it's no good :dohh: so now we need to buy a cot.

Oh well, I didn't really like this one and always wanted a cotbed anyway. As long as we get a crib for the first few months there's no major rush on the cotbed.

Good luck tomorrow Bean, I'll be thinking of you :hug:


----------



## Shifter

pip :hugs:


----------



## pippam116

shifter, i know exactly what im gonna be facing and everyone close advising differently, most say sod waiting for midwife, first pain get in car to doctors and run in say help and thats it, others saying get someone drive u to hospital, dunno they all scary and thinking now i should stay put in the house, no probs with previous 2 so dunno why im so worried about being in my own, be all round easier to search for someone to come live with me for few days /weeks pmsl! i a silly sausage and in a few days ill be saying i wanna have it asap, its the bloody if's and but's hoping i manage to sleep tonight, DH mosning cos i keeping him up all the time lol


----------



## Shifter

pip - I'm slightly confused. Are you planning a home birth or just worried you won't get to hospital on time? 

If you're planning to be at home then you should go over things with your MW to put those fears aside. Put the scary comments from others aside at once, they don't know what they are talking about!

If you're meant to be having a hospital birth then, again, talk to your MW about hospital procedures as far as checking in goes. Some hospitals like you in earlier than others.

Is your OH going to be easy to reach if he's at work once you get into established labour? 

Don't worry hun, you'll be ok. And you'll have us to chat to while you're in early labour if you're on your own at the time :hugs:


----------



## pippam116

Shifter said:


> pip - I'm slightly confused. Are you planning a home birth or just worried you won't get to hospital on time?
> 
> If you're planning to be at home then you should go over things with your MW to put those fears aside. Put the scary comments from others aside at once, they don't know what they are talking about!
> 
> If you're meant to be having a hospital birth then, again, talk to your MW about hospital procedures as far as checking in goes. Some hospitals like you in earlier than others.
> 
> Is your OH going to be easy to reach if he's at work once you get into established labour?
> 
> Don't worry hun, you'll be ok. And you'll have us to chat to while you're in early labour if you're on your own at the time :hugs:

well..it's like this.. My previous labours were both extremely rapid, no early signs of labour, when it came it was fully established and no going back! i lived on doorstep to hospital with first and made it there by ambulance, second was supposed to be home birth but i bricked it last hurdle, and midwifes fone was on divert :O... didnt quite make it to the hospital but had a few seconds of gas and air, and arrived to have the cord cut etc. This time different midwife but she's fully aware of the rapid deliveries says its not worth going to hospital and it would cause more stress going to hosp, ( i get her, but i worry too).. my friend/nabor was my labour partner for last, and was off work so was great, but this time everyone is tide down, hubby wont be home unless im in labour before he leaves for work, cant get time off, unless its on the day of birth. ( shame again i dont get any pre-warning),think others who were here last time, know how quick and intense everything is, i got myself in one position and couldnt move to the floor, had to be forced, and if nobody is here, i plan on ringing midwife, and screaming to hurry, then get on phone to ambulance and talk to the operator while im waiting, if midwife comes first end the call, and if ambulance first then i'll stay put and make use of their gas and air lol, but now i dont know cos its all getting on top of me, if i could pay someone to come and sit with me day in day out from 36 n half weeks i would, :S
both services should take 20-30 mins to get to me, which will be too late.

xx


----------



## aurora32

Good luck for the scan tomorrow bean hope it all goes well for you......:)




:hug:


----------



## Logiebear

Good luck for your scan Bean hun xxx

I dunno what to say Pip, would it not be easier to just plan for a home birth and then you could get gas and air delivered to you before hand so you are prepared. If you have to be alone for a while atleast you'll be prepared for it hun :hugs:

Well I had another sleepless night, so sick of leg cramps and pains in my bump and all sorts keeping me awake. I think this lady is doing aerobics inside here as she has these mad moments and you can clearly see my bump and arms and legs moving etc. Will video it when I get a chance and see if it shows. It's so mad carrying a big baby and losing weight, means I really am ALL baby lol


----------



## KatienSam

they dont give u the mouthpiece for the gas and air with the pack, the midwife keeps that bit someone said the other day... which is a bit pointless i thought lol - suppose it stops your OH having a go on gas and air when he has had 1 too many drinks lol

i had a cramps last night, in my bump and then in my leg :hissy: i wasnt happy! im feeling tired after a busy day yesterday and have even more to get done today after my massive house clearout lol

got parentcraft class tonight so that could be fun :)

xx


----------



## katieandbump

When i went into hospital at start of the year for my leg they gave me gas and air and sure enough OH was there nicking it as he's never tried it before lol honestly. Last time i went in for a dislocated knee cap i'd been out dancing in a club and it dislocated in there and in hospital my friend was stealing the gas and air drunk lol and this time OH, when i go into labour i'm going to be adamant its just me who gets it this time, i'll need everything i can get lol. xx


----------



## Shifter

pippam116 said:
 

> both services should take 20-30 mins to get to me, which will be too late.
> xx

Wow! So, do you not get a first stage at all or is it just really short then right to 2nd stage? I mean, surely you have to dilate first. Crazy.

I would strongly suggest planning for a home birth hun, so that you have the essentials around you just in case - plastic sheets etc. I can understand being afraid of being on your own though, if it's that quick. Don't know what to suggest for that :hugs:


----------



## katycam

how is everyone today?
i dont know how i managed to get to sleep last night. im so worried about oh. he is meant to be waiting for all his kit to arrive but they are trying to send him out to afghan without it. its disgusting. 
i need to stop all this stress because it cant be good for baby bean. i need to try take my mind off worrying him but i dont know how?
im meant to be going to my second antenatal class tonight but no one can come with me and i really dont want to go on my own. 
i need to start getting stuff ready for my hospital bag, i suppose that can keep me occupied.

hope everyone is having a better time than me :)


----------



## Shifter

Katycam - going to your antenatal class might help. There might be someone else there on their own, even if not, meeting other new parents may be just what you need to help feel less alone right now, not to mention feeling empowered with all the helpful info they will give you at the class!

:hugs: to you.


----------



## pippam116

Logiebear said:


> Good luck for your scan Bean hun xxx
> 
> I dunno what to say Pip, would it not be easier to just plan for a home birth and then you could get gas and air delivered to you before hand so you are prepared. If you have to be alone for a while atleast you'll be prepared for it hun :hugs:
> 
> Well I had another sleepless night, so sick of leg cramps and pains in my bump and all sorts keeping me awake. I think this lady is doing aerobics inside here as she has these mad moments and you can clearly see my bump and arms and legs moving etc. Will video it when I get a chance and see if it shows. It's so mad carrying a big baby and losing weight, means I really am ALL baby lol

Having birthing pack out yeah, but midwife has to bring the mouthpiece so i cant get any use of it till she's here :hissy:

lol they riggle and riggle dont they. minute i tell anyone to look it stops :)


----------



## katycam

i went last week and it upset me not having oh with me, it will probably make me worse going on my own.


----------



## Shifter

katycam said:


> i went last week and it upset me not having oh with me, it will probably make me worse going on my own.

Oh dear :-( sorry. Don't know what else to suggest hun :hugs:


----------



## Logiebear

:hug:Katy do you have a friend who could go with you or family member? It's worth going to find out about the hosp if that's where you're having the classes. Hope it goes well hun


----------



## pippam116

Shifter said:


> pippam116 said:
> 
> 
> both services should take 20-30 mins to get to me, which will be too late.
> xx
> 
> Wow! So, do you not get a first stage at all or is it just really short then right to 2nd stage? I mean, surely you have to dilate first. Crazy.
> 
> I would strongly suggest planning for a home birth hun, so that you have the essentials around you just in case - plastic sheets etc. I can understand being afraid of being on your own though, if it's that quick. Don't know what to suggest for that :hugs:Click to expand...

i have twinges but generally know when its the real thing, cos of how intence and straight from one contraction to another, glad its quick but the intensity and panic is overwhelming, and the thought of it being even a few mins quicker than last time is unreal, trying to stay positive, and the girls were healthy etc; just hope the midwife gets her skates on, dont plan on letting her leave on nextg appointment till im sure she has informed all midwives that if i ring they shift it.


----------



## beancounter

hello everyone one, thanks for all the well wishes. The scan went well (apart from me near passing out :blush:) and peanut was 2kg something. 4lb9 she said. And very healthy. And I did it all on my own :) 

Oh and the peanut is HAIRY. lololol we were looking at the head and there was all this fuzz!!! Takes after mum then. 

sorry to hear about your OH katy. I don;t like going to these things on my own either. I hope I have given birth before the NCT class which is women only, hahaha. 

Buy your own mouthpiece on the internet pippam. then we can pop round yours and get high. Seriously though, thats a bit rubbish. Hope this baby takes it's time to wander on outxx


----------



## Shifter

Glad it went well Bean!


----------



## Shifter

OK seriously, I can't stop chewing my lower lip! It's so sore. I've been applying lip balm like crazy but I just keep picking away at the edges of the chewed skin (sorry tmi!). WHYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY?????


----------



## beancounter

Shifter said:


> OK seriously, I can't stop chewing my lower lip! It's so sore. I've been applying lip balm like crazy but I just keep picking away at the edges of the chewed skin (sorry tmi!). WHYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY?????


perhaps you could put something yukky on your lip. like, make some lipbalm out of earwax?


----------



## pippam116

haahahahhaha earwax! grose lol...didn't know i could by my own mouthpeice, and will it fit, dont know if they are all same size, wont midwife go bonkers though, seen as she said she cant possibly leave it with me cos not allowed...good idea tho lol


----------



## lolly101

Shifter said:


> OK seriously, I can't stop chewing my lower lip! It's so sore. I've been applying lip balm like crazy but I just keep picking away at the edges of the chewed skin (sorry tmi!). WHYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY?????

I am chewing on my lip as I read your post!!! I use vaseline on my lips hun... works a treat when they sore:hugs:

glad your scan was good Bean

Katycam :hugs: I hope you are ok...like Logie says have you got a friend who will go with you??x

:hugs: to you Pip hope this LO takes her time. I find if I am constantly worrying about something beyond my control it usually works out better than I could have planned it!


----------



## tiggertea

hope you find someone to go to the classes with katycam :hugs: 

pip - hope bubs takes her time in arriving this time!

glad scan went well bean! :yipee: 

shifter - that's a new craving.... crusty lip-skin :rofl: (sorry couldn't resist!) hope you stop nibbling soon!

sorry to all those i haven't responded to - all those pages and i can't remember who was having what problem etc! I am thinking of you all though :hugs:

in my news? well, back is killing me now and haven't felt too well the past couple of days but struggling on through - only 10 more weeks to put up with it! 
Aside from that.... it's like christmas morning here today! lots of parcels arrived for bubs.... the dresser, baskets, grobag egg and sunshields all came this morning so that was a wee bit exciting! 
Birthday tomorrow and I'm not even overly excited about it - first time ever! lol Usually I'm like a big kid waiting for it to come round! Hubby bought me some books I've been eyeing up coz I was banned from asking for anything baby related!


----------



## pippam116

last week my eldests teacher said whens this baby coming out mum, i looked at her n said who me lol, she said chloe told me today its coming out next monday and that baby has been making mummy sleepy,awww i though and said i hope not its got a few more weeks of cooking yet lol, sent Chloe to school today, had a phone call a little while ago asking me to go and pick Chloe up cos she's not havin a good day and is teary ( not at all like her, she's never cried in school or nursery)...get to the school, Mummy i want to come home the baby wants to come but your cooking it today.... hahahhahaha i almost wet meself, slight miss understanding on chloe's poor part lol, but she still certain its coming today, told her to keep telling bump its not ready yet ;) and she got to coe home wouldnt settle in school she too worried about her unborn sister, put a smile on my face for sure :D

xx


----------



## claire-lou

beancounter said:


> Shifter said:
> 
> 
> OK seriously, I can't stop chewing my lower lip! It's so sore. I've been applying lip balm like crazy but I just keep picking away at the edges of the chewed skin (sorry tmi!). WHYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY?????
> 
> 
> perhaps you could put something yukky on your lip. like, make some lipbalm out of earwax?Click to expand...


:rofl::rofl:Reminds me of being a kid and my gran putting a plaster on my thumb dipped in mustard to stop me sucking it.

:happydance: Good news Bean

:hugs: Katyam I'm really not sure what to suggest but think that shifter may be right you may feel better if you feel empowered about the birth.

Logie must be the day for washing machines to play up mine wont take the fabric conditioner in it's just spitting it down the outside of the machine. So i've had to drawer out and cleaned it all out with a toothbrush (It was tempting to use DH's). Now have my fingers crossed.

I have a 04 plate 3 door VW Polo and you can't manually turn the passenger air bag off so just rung the VW dealer to have it switched off and it's gonna cost 100 pound :hissy:. The women then informed me that it will cost another 100 to have it put back on :cry:. So gonna have it switched off tomorrow but it WILL be staying off no way I'm paying to have it switched back on again.


----------



## pippam116

claire-lou said:


> beancounter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shifter said:
> 
> 
> OK seriously, I can't stop chewing my lower lip! It's so sore. I've been applying lip balm like crazy but I just keep picking away at the edges of the chewed skin (sorry tmi!). WHYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY?????
> 
> 
> perhaps you could put something yukky on your lip. like, make some lipbalm out of earwax?Click to expand...
> 
> 
> :rofl::rofl:Reminds me of being a kid and my gran putting a plaster on my thumb dipped in mustard to stop me sucking it.
> 
> :happydance: Good news Bean
> 
> :hugs: Katyam I'm really not sure what to suggest but think that shifter may be right you may feel better if you feel empowered about the birth.
> 
> Logie must be the day for washing machines to play up mine wont take the fabric conditioner in it's just spitting it down the outside of the machine. So i've had to drawer out and cleaned it all out with a toothbrush (It was tempting to use DH's). Now have my fingers crossed.
> 
> I have a 04 plate 3 door VW Polo and you can't manually turn the passenger air bag off so just rung the VW dealer to have it switched off and it's gonna cost 100 pound :hissy:. The women then informed me that it will cost another 100 to have it put back on :cry:. So gonna have it switched off tomorrow but it WILL be staying off no way I'm paying to have it switched back on again.Click to expand...

I had to get mine done, and i went to a local mechanic, ( its a plug thing in the engine, like a fuse thing, and he did it for 20 quid, ) then took it to dealer and they checked it for me, said was off correctly, saved a packet!


----------



## beancounter

aw pippam, that's so cute. I remember when I was very little and to this day I cant stand it when people say there's a 'baby in my tummy' I seriously though that since dinner when into your tummy and because my mum was being vague about the process of how a baby got in your tummy and how you knew it was going to come out, then basically logic told me that I could poo out a baby and I was really worried I would flush it away. 

I won't tell my niece theres a baby in my tummy. Grown up ladies have a special compartment in case they want to grow a baby :blush:

that air bag is to total rip off!!


----------



## Shifter

Ewww, earwax :sick: we don't have vaseline as it's made by Unilever (we boycott them for their animal testing policy as well as dubious global practices) but I'm sure I can find something unpleasant in the medicine drawer to stop me chewing! 

Has anyone seen the comparethemarket.com adverts on TV with the meercat? If so, have you tried going to comparethemeercat.com? It's so funny :rofl:


----------



## pippam116

heheh i asked her why she thinks its coming today and she said well i dunno what day of the week its coming do i. aww she cracks me up glad i got her to keep my mind from the weeks to come :D
xx
trying to find something yummy to eat, nothing nice here though, pay day tomoz, cant even do online food shop cos no slots for few days and need it tomoz, theres always a chunk of crimbo cake , yuck yuck


----------



## Shifter

LOL Bean! I like that "special compartment" line!


----------



## beancounter

vaseline is just the brand name for petroleum jelly shifter. YOu can get unbranded stuff from the pharmacy*. Personally I find the best cream the blistex relief cream (medicated) in the tube. the one with the red cap. 


*not boots. they are evil. Boycott them too!

( was joking about the earwax. It was the most unpleasant thing i could think of tasting!)


----------



## Shifter

On an entirely unrelated note - Katiensam/pippam/anyone else who has applied for the Sure Start Grant - I think we'll be eligible for this but only once our child tax credit claim goes through. Do you know if we can claim the SSMG earlier than that on the basis that we will be getting CTC once bubs arrives? 

The other thing I'm concerned about is that on the SSMG application form it says that partial tax years payments of benefits of less than the full amount will effect entitlement. Does that mean we won't be able to claim until the new tax year? That will still be ok as you can claim within 3 months of the birth, I'm just trying to get it all clear in my head.


----------



## claire-lou

[/QUOTE]

I had to get mine done, and i went to a local mechanic, ( its a plug thing in the engine, like a fuse thing, and he did it for 20 quid, ) then took it to dealer and they checked it for me, said was off correctly, saved a packet![/QUOTE]

Thanks I'm ringing round now to see what I can find.


----------



## pippam116

it's worth checking out, i didn't go to big dealers, drove into a few close by to me and fluttered my eye lids hehe. well worth it cos i didnt want to pay that price either, either way it will display a light on engine saying its off, i drive with mine like it and will get it put back on if and when i sell the car, :))) good luck let us know if you get a better price.


----------



## pippam116

i really dont know shifter its such a muddle at the mo, i dont know when to do it though ive sent mine :S


----------



## katycam

what are you guys getting your airbag switched off for? im confused!


----------



## pippam116

katycam said:


> what are you guys getting your airbag switched off for? im confused!

cos u cant put a rear facing baby seat in the front of the car if theres a passenger airbag, dangerous and can get done for it! have a 4 seater car (ka)and 2 toddlers in the back!


----------



## katycam

oh right, i was wondering what to do about mine because i have a rear facing baby seat didnt want baby to be in back. i didnt realise you could get it turnt off.


----------



## Deb_baby

i could never put a baby seat in front of car, would never forgive myself if something went wrong.

Oh got an interview for new job looks really good......its in cornwall.


----------



## pippam116

katycam said:


> oh right, i was wondering what to do about mine because i have a rear facing baby seat didnt want baby to be in back. i didnt realise you could get it turnt off.

some cars you can turn it off by a switch near where your cd player is, old cars dont have passengers one, and mine which is basic new one of its model it has to be done manualy, it can be costy but if you get a price from someone at a small car garage could save a packet, but of course youll have the light on saying your air bags off! not a problem though. If you don't get it done then i suggest you dont put baby in the front, unless you want fine's, points or the airbag to suffocate bubs, get it priced up!!

xxxx let us know how u get on :hug:


----------



## Shifter

Deb_baby said:


> i could never put a baby seat in front of car, would never forgive myself if something went wrong.
> 
> Oh got an interview for new job looks really good......its in cornwall.

Crikey! Well, mixed blessing really. I know it's awful to have to move so far (bad enough to move so far from Yorkshire, but it's literally the other end of the country to your family) but it is a job :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: to you. I hope he finds something nearer really soon. What does he do btw?


----------



## Deb_baby

Shifter said:


> Deb_baby said:
> 
> 
> i could never put a baby seat in front of car, would never forgive myself if something went wrong.
> 
> Oh got an interview for new job looks really good......its in cornwall.
> 
> Crikey! Well, mixed blessing really. I know it's awful to have to move so far (bad enough to move so far from Yorkshire, but it's literally the other end of the country to your family) but it is a job :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: to you. I hope he finds something nearer really soon. What does he do btw?Click to expand...

Thanks
he has worked with oil companies before but doesnt enjoy itm but hes done loads of hotel management and bar/restaurant.


----------



## KatienSam

im putting baby in the back i have one of those mirrors to clip on the back window so i can see what baby is doing etc.

now im worried bean's baby is measuring 4lb 9oz at 32 weeks... mine was 3lb 14oz! is that a healthy difference?! or do i need to start eating more lol!

got my first parent craft session tonight so i will let you all know how it goes!

TTFN!

xx


----------



## jms895

Hi ladies, wow loads of threads again!!

Hope all is well with everyone?

I been ill over the weekend with sickness and diarrhoea feel awful only had water and I lost 5 pounds :cry: I feel like crap and have no energy at all.

xxxxxxxx


----------



## beancounter

KatienSam said:


> im putting baby in the back i have one of those mirrors to clip on the back window so i can see what baby is doing etc.
> 
> now im worried bean's baby is measuring 4lb 9oz at 32 weeks... mine was 3lb 14oz! is that a healthy difference?! or do i need to start eating more lol!
> 
> got my first parent craft session tonight so i will let you all know how it goes!
> 
> TTFN!
> 
> xx

I'd think so given that you are about half my size, bless you you teeny thing! I was big, and so was my OH. Plus, it's just a guess, isn't it?


----------



## Shifter

Katie - these measurements are just estimates and we are all different builds. Don't worry.

Jade - :hugs: sorry you've been ill. Hope you feel better soon.


----------



## pippam116

I have posted a thread in the buddies section for text/msn buddy/buddies, incase anyone interested.. just looked at my ticker,OMG can't believe ho quickly the days passing, been having a cleaning spree but my hoover has just blocked and need DH to stick summink long down the pipe lmao :O it's stressing me out so just dumped it in the middle of the room. trying to sort girls sleeping pattern out at the mo cos they wont go off like they used to and i end up in bed before theyve fallen asleep. grrrrr, hope you all had a good day, and that all the bumps are on best behaviour, 


xxxx


----------



## Deb_baby

pippam116 said:


> I have posted a thread in the buddies section for text/msn buddy/buddies, incase anyone interested.. just looked at my ticker,OMG can't believe ho quickly the days passing, been having a cleaning spree but my hoover has just blocked and need DH to stick summink long down the pipe lmao :O it's stressing me out so just dumped it in the middle of the room. trying to sort girls sleeping pattern out at the mo cos they wont go off like they used to and i end up in bed before theyve fallen asleep. grrrrr, hope you all had a good day, and that all the bumps are on best behaviour,
> 
> 
> xxxx


if you want a buddy just pm me x


----------



## tiggertea

:hugs: Jade, hope you feel better soon


----------



## embojet

Well, my due date was 22nd march, baby was born by emergency c section on 5th Jan due to severe preeclampsia. Molly was born weighing 2lb 4oz. I will post the birth story tomorrow!


----------



## pippam116

congrats hope u both doing just fine

x


----------



## KatienSam

our first march mum! wow congratulations!! i hope all is ok hun xxx


----------



## passengerrach

katie on the title of the march mums thread u should put how many mums have had there babys like the feb mums


----------



## sue08

embojet said:


> Well, my due date was 22nd march, baby was born by emergency c section on 5th Jan due to severe preeclampsia. Molly was born weighing 2lb 4oz. I will post the birth story tomorrow!


congrats


----------



## sue08

jms895 said:


> Hi ladies, wow loads of threads again!!
> 
> Hope all is well with everyone?
> 
> I been ill over the weekend with sickness and diarrhoea feel awful only had water and I lost 5 pounds :cry: I feel like crap and have no energy at all.
> 
> xxxxxxxx



aww hope you get well soon


----------



## beancounter

wowsers embojet, she was early! I hope you are both doing well. Will read your story tomorrow :hug:

sorry you are feeling ill jade :(


----------



## Shifter

Wow embojet. Hope you are both doing ok. I look forward to your birth story :hug:


----------



## beancounter

by time march 22 comes round there will be like 2 million mums crushed onto the title of this thread...


----------



## Deb_baby

haha, i still wanna know what party was happening that night for all those march 22nd mummys haha x


----------



## sue08

Deb_baby said:


> haha, i still wanna know what party was happening that night for all those march 22nd mummys haha x

yeah there are alot of March 22 mommy's lol I'm due the 23rd, well at our office there is 5 of us prego, 3 due in march and 2 in beginning of april.


----------



## mummymadness

Ohhh gosh we have our first March Mummy .
I hope you are both doing very well :) .

Sorry girls i havent read through todays posts , Hope i didnt miss anything ?? .

I had my carpet fitted today so was utter choas lol , All looks very posh and smart now thow so very happy .
Had a garlic pizza for tea and now thourully regetting that now with Heart burn and indegestion arghhhhh .
I really hope every ones well , Sorry to hear you are ill Jade hun . xxxx .


----------



## Shifter

Morning all. Have my 32 week MW check up this morning, so hopefully will hear bubs on the doppler :happydance:

Hope everyone is well today.


----------



## Logiebear

wow you lot can post for England lol. Have posted on your thread Embojet, well done and glad Molly is doing so well on her own.

Hope your ap goes well today Shifter xxx

I love my new ticker which is counting down to my section. 1month 3 weeks and 3 days :happydance: Love it!!

I have my youngests 2nd birthday on Fri and still have no idea what to get him so I have to go Toy R Us tonight after I pick my up from work, that should be fun waddling round NOOOOT :rofl:

My bump is so uncomfortable now, feels like I am carrying a basketball between my legs. Is anyone else so uncomfortable already??


----------



## tiggertea

Congrats embojet - hope you are both well. :hugs:

good luck with the mw 2day holly!


HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO ME! (sorry - on my own all day and need a birthday song every now and again! :rofl:)


----------



## LittleBee

Happy b day!!! Wish you the best!
How r u all? I booked my doppler appointment for 16 Feb. but it's so long to see my baby!! I can't wait!! 
The past few weeks I suffer from heartburns and I can't eat anymore..it feels sooo blah!!


----------



## Logiebear

*Happy Birthday to you,
Happy Birthday to you,
Happy Birthday Dear Tiggertea,
Happy Birthday to you!!* :happydance::happydance:


https://dl10.glitter-graphics.net/pub/867/867450smkwcfc87r.gifhttps://dl4.glitter-graphics.net/pub/484/484974xdw0phkrvr.gif


----------



## katycam

Happy Birthday Tiggertea :)


----------



## tiggertea

hehehehehe thanks for all the lovely birthday wishes :D
hope you're all well today!


----------



## KatienSam

Happy Birthday Tiggertea!

I have been getting heartburn too Littlebee! It has eased up a little the last few days but at Parent Craft last night it make a nice return! Bump seems to be growing daily at the moment, its so big now sometimes i shock myself when i bump into things that seem miles away lol

Parent Craft was really good, learnt a couple of new things but mostly we practised a relaxation technique which can be used in labour and it was amazing (OH even really enjoyed it and got a bit emotional when told to imagine your baby in the womb :cloud9:) but it prompted me to come hme and order my hypnobirthing book, which i kept forgetting about... but it is ordered now - yay!

xx


----------



## Shifter

Happy birthday Debz!!!

Appointment was fine. Had student MW too and when she measured my fundal height she thought it measured 35 weeks! But my MW re-did it and said it was 33, so that's fine. BP creeping up a bit, but still within normal range and may have been higher from me having walked up hill to the surgery which seriously knackered me!!! :rofl: She gave me a breastfeeding DVD too, so I'll be having a peek at that today!

She had a quick look over my birth plan and said it looked great, she was also pretty excited about the hypnobirthing :happydance: I love the way MWs react when I tell them!


----------



## Shifter

KatienSam said:


> Bump seems to be growing daily at the moment, its so big now sometimes i shock myself when i bump into things that seem miles away lol

LOL! Me too, opening doors I sometimes have to swing back to get bump out of the way quick before the edge of the door catches it :dohh:



KatienSam said:


> Parent Craft was really good, learnt a couple of new things but mostly we practised a relaxation technique which can be used in labour and it was amazing (OH even really enjoyed it and got a bit emotional when told to imagine your baby in the womb :cloud9:) but it prompted me to come hme and order my hypnobirthing book, which i kept forgetting about... but it is ordered now - yay!
> 
> xx

Sounds great


----------



## Deb_baby

Happy Birthday TiggerTea!! Hope you have a good day.

Phoned up docws surgery to see midwife cos she hasnt seen me since i was 24weeks, and theyre full for the next 3 weeks!! i'll be 34 weeks by time she gets to see me. She's only there on a wednesday too. 

Got a trip to manchester next week, OH and His brother going to football and me n SIL and her son Tyler going shopping in Trafford centre - cant wait. can get everything for hospital bag.


----------



## beancounter

HAPPY BIRTHDAY tigger. Imagine I gave you lots of twinkly things like logie, because I'm not clever enough to do it myself :)

My bump is growing esp since peanut changed positions but isnt uncomfy yet. I do however, feel like someones given me a swift knee in the funzone. Not sure why, or if it's normal :blush:

Went for a swim. and then realised a combination of getting up too early and exercise mean I needed to go back to bed for an hour! 

Debz, when that happened to me I rang the surgery on the day that the midwife was in, and arranged to see her after the other appointments, that's why I am going in at 5pm today. Though I have to go every two weeks so they might be kind in seeing me like that.

Glad the appointment went well shifter. You have to watch out for those trainee midwives. One near enough doubled my blood pressure- it hurt too :O


----------



## Logiebear

Deb_baby said:


> Got a trip to manchester next week, OH and His brother going to football and me n SIL and her son Tyler going shopping in Trafford centre - cant wait. can get everything for hospital bag.


I live 5 mins from the Trafford Centre!! My hubby works there as an electrician. I am just down the road from Old Trafford, next to the motorway :rofl:


----------



## beancounter

can i be boring & show people the new sock munkie I commissioned especially for peanut? I am sooo excited, can't wait to get him in the post. 

https://www.flickr.com/photos/siansburys/3190847933/

(It's not my flickr photostream.)


----------



## Shifter

beancounter said:


> can i be boring & show people the new sock munkie I commissioned especially for peanut? I am sooo excited, can't wait to get him in the post.
> 
> https://www.flickr.com/photos/siansburys/3190847933/
> 
> (It's not my flickr photostream.)

Rahhhhhhhh! Munkie!! Love it!


----------



## lolly101

:hi: holly!!!! glad your appointment went well!!

Happy birthday Debz!!:cake: have a lovely day!!!

Congrats Embojet!!! Wow our 1st March Mummy!!!:cloud9::yipee:

KatieandSam don't worry bout babies size, they all come out different sizes. They could be 4 lbs diff at due date and still be "normal" weight:hugs: Hope you get the hearburn sorted...foxes glaciers work for me!!I haven't had it much this time. I swear it's cos I exercise a lot!! the only time I had it was when I had a week off!!!

Katycam I hope you got on ok last night at your class:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Shifter

lolly101 said:


> :hi: holly!!!! glad your appointment went well!!

:hi: Thanks hun :rofl: feels like I was just chatting to you! :rofl:


----------



## Deb_baby

uurgh im so annoyed, i bought a wii last year got the wii fit for birthday and had 18 actual games with it including family trainer never been used and a few others never been used...sold it on ebay last week cos i wont have time to play it, but it sold with 3 controllers and 3 nunchuks and a massive accessories pack and the woman just emailed me to say she recieved it but a nunchuk is missing OH has just found it in his he emailed he and apologised but she's went straight to ebay saying its unacceptable and is demanding a full refund!! Grrr - first and last time i sell anything on ebay.

sorry girls just needed a little rant x


----------



## lolly101

Deb_Baby - what a cow this woman is...It's not like you were saying you had lost it or anything...shes just gotta wait a few more days for her nunchuck... that is out of order. Have you left her feedback yet?? I would wait a few days then leave her negative feedback too....serve her right...:hug:

Holly I know what you mean!!! :rofl:


----------



## keldac

Yikes! Our first March mummy! Its scary to think we could have our babies now!!!

Congrats to Embojet and baby Molly who is doing great xxx


----------



## March mummy

HOw scary to think that our baby's are alreasy arriving.

Congrats to embjet and little Molly, glad you both OK.

Bean glad your scan went Ok. wow big baby. :rofl:

KAtycam: :hugs: hope you went to class and felt better for going. Hope your OH gets all his equipment before posted out and hope he getsto come home early for you.

KAtiensam: I think your baby's size sound sreally healthy for your size. SO still need to order that hypnobirthing book.

to everyone thats ill, hope you all feel better soon.

Hope you all get your washing machines sorted. 

Sorry if I've forgotten anything mind like a sieve. 

Finally chosen a cotbed which seems great plus the mattress and sheets, :rofl: 

Hopefully I can start to get my butt in gear now. Nearly finished at work so that will help, but baby's room still needs loads of work doing to it, its currently used as a junk room and what with having moved to everythign totally disorganised, plus floor in livng room has colapsed and baby's room needs insulating as its currently baltic in there. 

Thank god that the baby will be in my room at first, god knows where all his items are going to be stored though if I dont get everything sorted soon.

Finally feel like getting somewhere with buying bits though, its kinda all of a sudden feeling real especailly now that one of us has had there baby already and was due on the same due date as myself.

Hope they were more organised than me.

Hugs to all.
XXX


----------



## PixieKitty

Can't believe the March babies are already starting to arrive :happydance:
Congratulations Embojet :hugs:


----------



## KatienSam

i know and embojet was due nearly 3 weeks after me... *gulp*

i have been and bought the fisher-price rainforest swing today, its sooo cool, bit huge for the front room but hey, babys take up a lot of space lol i now have a teddy bear swinging around in the nursery lol

still not heard about sure start grant... got a feeling i wont get it until baby is here...

also purchased a birthing ball today so i have been bouncing around the lounge, much to my dogs amusment!

x


----------



## MummyCat

Congrats Embojet... hope Molly is doing well!!! can't believe we were just chatting about early March babies a couple days ago! 

HAPPY BIRTHDAY DEBZ!!! :drunk: (Don't you just wish it was you on the right??? I've forgotten what alcohol is!!! haha) :cake: :fool: :wohoo: 

Glad everyone seems to be doing well apart from feeling uncomfortable and suffering with heartburn etc. I've had a very uncomfortable week. Am wondering if baby has changed positions (we shall see at next week midwife's appt)

The midwife has booked me into the antenatal clinic at the hospital on Friday so a doctor can check my hip and pelvic pain. I was expecting to have to ask really nicely (or beg :blush:) to be seen to... but she said immediately that it sounds like SPD and is booking me in! Am really happy with the care she's given me so far!

Hope everyone has a good afternoon!! :hugs:


----------



## Shifter

Deb - that really stinks about Ebay. Send her the nunchuck anyway, recorded delivery and hopefully Ebay's complaints team will see it your way. I think the way they work is to allow the seller the chance to settle the situation before they go issuing refunds etc. Hope you get it sorted :hugs:


----------



## tiggertea

ouch - hope all those aches and pains disappear soon girls!

still cant believe we have a march mummy and baby already! It's getting so close now!

Thanks for all the birthday wishes everyone - really made me smile :D

KnS - sounds like that teddy is having a great time :) hehehe

deb - that sucks about ebay woman - some people just make the whole thing unfair!

bean - i luuuuuurve the munkie! i have all the things bought to make my own version but have some etsy sellers on standby just in case i make a complete hash of it! :rofl:




ooooh and i started my pregnancy journal today (hehehehe late i know but i had a little push from a ttc friend!) I compiled loadsa my posts since July and have started with today as my first proper entry. (Link at bottom of my signature) I called it "Baking a Baby" hahaha :rofl:


----------



## mummymadness

Sorry i wish i had a nice excscuse for not been around today girls .
Firstly happy birthday Tiggertea .

I havent read any messages from today on here sorry girls , So dont know if iam missing anything .
Goshhh today was horrific , My mum had a real bad car smah , She was skittled on her roof at a round a bout today a car just slammed her compleatley .
I have been in the hospital around 9 hours today then for a c t scan with her aswell they thought she had a Broken 51 verterbray (Sp) , Luckily its swollen and a very slight hair line fracture so she was allowed hoem with a collar and strict instructions to stay in bed .
Bless her it was the phone call i allways dreaded ! , The one dont panick but theres been an accident .

Im well thow and hope your all well . xx .


----------



## tiggertea

hope you're mum has a quick recovery MM! That sounds like a horrible experience :(


----------



## KatienSam

oh MM :hugs: hope your ok and a massive get better soon to your mum! :hugs:


----------



## Deb_baby

KatienSam said:


> i have been and bought the fisher-price rainforest swing today, its sooo cool, bit huge for the front room but hey, babys take up a lot of space lol i now have a teddy bear swinging around in the nursery lol


I got the rainforest swing too ( had nursery as a whole jungle theme with painted crocs n monkeys all over walls) but with having to move house in 3 weeks i lose my jungle theme :(

Sent her out the nunchuk, so will see what she says. Bloody other person on ebay who won my tele hasnt paid for it yet, nearly two weeks ago he won it aargh....just need to sell another big tele, corner sofa, large fridge, freezer and tons of other stuff. cant be bother taking everything with us when moving especially as it looks like OH will be staying with his folks and ill be staying with mines.
:hissy:


----------



## mummymadness

Thanks girls , They are quiet sure she will be ok now with rest is was just soo shocking you never expect to hear them words .
I went to the hospital hald dressed and hald asleep still panicking .
I just rang her to check in how she feels , She said the stifness and soreness has started kicking in bless , I told her if she needs anything to ring em any time of the day or night . xxx .


----------



## icculcaz

hellooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo. what have i missed? lol


----------



## aurora32

Hi Girls how are you all doing?

Sorry to hear about your mum MM hope she has speedy recovery.
Big Congrats to Embojet.......:)
Really cute Munkie Bean.
Happy Birthday Tigger sorry its a bit late :blush:
Deb i think ebay will see your side of things and see that that woman is being damn unreasonable and even if she opens a dispute as long as you sort things from your side i dont think there is much they will do it was only an oversite afterall.
Sounds like teddy is having fun KnS, hope you hear about your grant soon, start chasing them if not heard by end of the week, tehy can be so slow at times.
If ive missed anything i apologise girls.

Went shopping today and just about fully organised my hospital bag, my mum n dad :hugs:bought me new jammies for Hospital, a new mattress for cot and a changing mat, bought all the essentials for me and bubs, got some newborn baby gros in neutral colours until i know what i have, although i had to sit on my hands at all the gorgeous little boy and girl outfits there were in mothercare. Still have to decide on what pram i want its between the Graco quattro tour deluxe or the hauck ecuador travel system but cannot for the life of me decide which one and i need to get my skates on, i have my cot already, same with baby bouncer, monitor, bath and all the other little bits and bobs. As for clothes i will go on a spree after i know what bubs is.



:hug:


----------



## Deb_baby

aurora32 said:


> Hi Girls how are you all doing?
> 
> Sorry to hear about your mum MM hope she has speedy recovery.
> Big Congrats to Embojet.......:)
> Really cute Munkie Bean.
> Happy Birthday Tigger sorry its a bit late :blush:
> Deb i think ebay will see your side of things and see that that woman is being damn unreasonable and even if she opens a dispute as long as you sort things from your side i dont think there is much they will do it was only an oversite afterall.
> Sounds like teddy is having fun KnS, hope you hear about your grant soon, start chasing them if not heard by end of the week, tehy can be so slow at times.
> If ive missed anything i apologise girls.
> 
> Went shopping today and just about fully organised my hospital bag, my mum n dad :hugs:bought me new jammies for Hospital, a new mattress for cot and a changing mat, bought all the essentials for me and bubs, got some newborn baby gros in neutral colours until i know what i have, although i had to sit on my hands at all the gorgeous little boy and girl outfits there were in mothercare. Still have to decide on what pram i want its between the Graco quattro tour deluxe or the hauck ecuador travel system but cannot for the life of me decide which one and i need to get my skates on, i have my cot already, same with baby bouncer, monitor, bath and all the other little bits and bobs. As for clothes i will go on a spree after i know what bubs is.
> 
> 
> 
> :hug:

I Would definately recommend the Graco quattro tour deluxe, but if you go into toys are us, they have it for £195 and they give you a coupon for a little bit more off, i bought mines last weeks, its really nice and easy to assemble and put the car seat it, also came with a foot muff, car seat base, changing bag, travel change mat and raincover...I love mines :)


----------



## Deb_baby

https://www.toysrus.co.uk/Babies-R-...co-Quattro-Tour-Travel-System-Caramel(0028140)

a link also ..hehe x


----------



## aurora32

Deb_baby said:


> aurora32 said:
> 
> 
> Hi Girls how are you all doing?
> 
> Sorry to hear about your mum MM hope she has speedy recovery.
> Big Congrats to Embojet.......:)
> Really cute Munkie Bean.
> Happy Birthday Tigger sorry its a bit late :blush:
> Deb i think ebay will see your side of things and see that that woman is being damn unreasonable and even if she opens a dispute as long as you sort things from your side i dont think there is much they will do it was only an oversite afterall.
> Sounds like teddy is having fun KnS, hope you hear about your grant soon, start chasing them if not heard by end of the week, tehy can be so slow at times.
> If ive missed anything i apologise girls.
> 
> Went shopping today and just about fully organised my hospital bag, my mum n dad :hugs:bought me new jammies for Hospital, a new mattress for cot and a changing mat, bought all the essentials for me and bubs, got some newborn baby gros in neutral colours until i know what i have, although i had to sit on my hands at all the gorgeous little boy and girl outfits there were in mothercare. Still have to decide on what pram i want its between the Graco quattro tour deluxe or the hauck ecuador travel system but cannot for the life of me decide which one and i need to get my skates on, i have my cot already, same with baby bouncer, monitor, bath and all the other little bits and bobs. As for clothes i will go on a spree after i know what bubs is.
> 
> 
> 
> :hug:
> 
> I Would definately recommend the Graco quattro tour deluxe, but if you go into toys are us, they have it for £195 and they give you a coupon for a little bit more off, i bought mines last weeks, its really nice and easy to assemble and put the car seat it, also came with a foot muff, car seat base, changing bag, travel change mat and raincover...I love mines :)Click to expand...

Thanks for that deb, can i ask how easy is it to put up and down?


:hug:


----------



## Deb_baby

quite easy. just need to push a button along and twist a handle and push the other half of handle and it folds forward the bits for putting it down are on the handle so you dont need to bend down.

my mum thinks am weird was getting so excited describing it all haha x


----------



## aurora32

Deb_baby said:


> quite easy. just need to push a button along and twist a handle and push the other half of handle and it folds forward the bits for putting it down are on the handle so you dont need to bend down.
> 
> my mum thinks am weird was getting so excited describing it all haha x

LOL im getting excited at the idea of choosing one and then it arriving im a big kid i really like the look af it and it looks very sturdy and safe for bubs.


----------



## Deb_baby

it is very sturdy, all comes ready to go just the wheels that need put on but that takes like ten minutes no need for screwdrivers.

i still need to pack a hospital bag! so not organised with having to move and everything!

Bloody ebay woman is doing my head in now, shes saying she still wants a refund on the wii because the family trainer is broken the item has never been used was still packaged up and she got the receipt and she wants us to replace it...wish i could slap her..grrr.


----------



## aurora32

Deb_baby said:


> it is very sturdy, all comes ready to go just the wheels that need put on but that takes like ten minutes no need for screwdrivers.
> 
> i still need to pack a hospital bag! so not organised with having to move and everything!
> 
> Bloody ebay woman is doing my head in now, shes saying she still wants a refund on the wii because the family trainer is broken the item has never been used was still packaged up and she got the receipt and she wants us to replace it...wish i could slap her..grrr.

Thanks for that i think im leaning more towards that pram than the other it certainly looks the part and very sturdy.
She sounds like a bit of a con artist as long as you explain your whole side to ebay i dont think she will have a leg to stand on, she could have damaged it herself since she got it, hope you get it sorted.

:hug:


----------



## beancounter

Really sorry to hear about your mum, mm. Hope she is well soon. 

That suck about ebay. I'd make sure that I'd taken the money out of my paypal, or They can issue a charge back. Some swine did that to me over christmas, but they lost, haha. They shouldn't be entitled to a refund until they have returned the items in the condition they were sold in and then minus the postage. I think they are basically being a nob, though. 

it was siansburys on etsy that made the munkie :) I would recommend her anyday, she's luffly.


----------



## claire-lou

Gosh only just managed to get on here and so much to catch up on. 

Mummy madness - Hope your mum is back on her feet soon :hugs:

Tiggertea - Happy birthday sorry it's bit late. :cake:

Bean - I LOVE the sock munkie it's just adorable

Debs baby- I can't believe how unreasonable the women is being. Some people just go out of there way to upset people and see what they can get for free. 

I can't believe that we have a march mummy already - Congrats to Embojet. Hope both you and Molly are doing well





pippam116 said:


> it's worth checking out, i didn't go to big dealers, drove into a few close by to me and fluttered my eye lids hehe. well worth it cos i didnt want to pay that price either, either way it will display a light on engine saying its off, i drive with mine like it and will get it put back on if and when i sell the car, :))) good luck let us know if you get a better price.

I rung around but because it's VW they had to but a bypass kit on and couldn't just remove the fuse, however managed to get it for 77 which was better than the original quote.

:happydance::happydance:I've packed my hospital bag:happydance::happydance:Just need to put bras in but haven't bought them yet cos rate boobs are expanding they wont fit if I get them now. :happydance: I love my new boobs :cloud9:

Katiensam I'm sure that I've read somewhere on here that you are starting raspberry leaf tea (I'm really sorry if it wasn't you, but I can't find where it was) I've got my supply today but I've googled it when I got home and am getting different advise, some sites are saying you can start on one cup a day from 32 weeks while others are saying not to start until 36 weeks. Did you start it at 32 or are you hanging on? I'm a bit confused. Sorry :dohh:


----------



## Logiebear

Hope your mum is better soon Gemma xxx

Love the monkey Bean xxx

Will be packing my hosp bag over the next couple of weeks too.


----------



## KatienSam

claire-lou said:


> Katiensam I'm sure that I've read somewhere on here that you are starting raspberry leaf tea (I'm really sorry if it wasn't you, but I can't find where it was) I've got my supply today but I've googled it when I got home and am getting different advise, some sites are saying you can start on one cup a day from 32 weeks while others are saying not to start until 36 weeks. Did you start it at 32 or are you hanging on? I'm a bit confused. Sorry :dohh:

i started on 1 cup a day at 32 weeks, it has just made my BH's a bit stronger at the moment, i am increasing to 2 cups a day at 34 weeks.



I am packing my hospital bag on thursday i think... got to go and buy the rest of the goodies tomorrow and thurs morning!

i have been awake since 4.30am so i have no idea how im still awake right now :sleep:

midwife in the morning to check on my ketones and protein from last week but i havent got a pot to widdle in :dohh: have to do it when i get there i suppose!


----------



## Deb_baby

well decided am not going to use ebay cos of that woman, found can sell stuff on babyandbump so am happy, just put a tele unit up cos OH wants to put it in skip on saturday, so come thursday most of my house will be up for sale on this :rofl:


----------



## aurora32

Ive got most of my bits now just need to get a few final pieces then to ack it all up want to be ready n being caught short and relying on oh to get stuff for me.
Good luck for tomorrow Katie with the Mw hope your ketone and protein lvls are ok.
Im goning to start with the leaf tea next week one cup a day till 34 weeks then up it to 2 and see how im doing with that plus il have had my next scan and maybe know when or if they are going to induce.


:hug:


----------



## jms895

MM sorry to hear about your mum hope she is ok? :hugs:
Happy Bday Tiggertea!!
Embojet congrats!
Everyone else, hope you ok? So many threads again!
Cant believe I am 30 weeks tomorrow.
Anti D on Thursday thats if they ordered the damn thing this time! :dohh:
Had lots of food today as was ravenous and still a bit dehydrated but now feel a bit sick again! Still exhausted just been bed for a few hours, bet I will now be up for ages!
Thanks for the text Lolly!Only 24 more working days left for me until mat leave :lol: yeahhhhhhhhxxx


----------



## mummymadness

Good luck at M/w tommorrow Katie .
Hope you feel better soon Jade hun **Hugs** .
Good luck packing the bag Logie hun .

Iv stayed awake late tonight purposly , I rang my mum a few mins ago to check she was still ok , I think she may be tired of me checking now lol .
Shes sore and stiff obviously but mainly tired now and in shock still , I told her to get to bed and ill ring in the morning . xx.


----------



## pippam116

morning ladies, seem to have missed loads, spent the day shopping yesterday, no more baby clothes till she arrives , he made me promise hehe!! then had my hair cut last night, by the time next trim due my bubs should be here wahoooooo :))
hope everyone feeling alright and those with appointments sort everything 

xxx


----------



## claire-lou

Thanks Katiensam and good luck today. 

I got up at 7 to make a cup of tea and ended up baking. Been baking ever since and still have things in the oven. Have enough cakes, buns, pies and flatjack to put a blue peter cake sale to shame. :blush: Think I best stop now. Besides the amount of washing up in the sink is making me feel quite light headed


----------



## beancounter

Good news from me today- went to the MW appt yesterday and my crappy MW has left! Yay! I have two new ones. They seem alright. Everything measuring good with the peanut (which I knew, cos I had a scan the day before!) and got my mat form. THen i went to see a friend who had a little girl over the weekend and held her baby :D She has a theory that holding crying babys brings on labour so I think I will hold her a lot more come 38weeks, though it is hard because my OH is a baby hog and wanted to steal the baby. I don't normally like holding other peoples newborns so I was quite please with myself!


hello. Hope your mum is on the mend, mm. I got one of those texts off my OH a couple of years ago that said 'Don't worry, I am fine, Car's not' and I though.. oh.. good. No! Hang on! Does that mean he crashed the car??' and got really worried because even if he said he was fine he might have a brain haemorrhage or something (i have a very active imagination) Which he didn't. But its still scarey.


----------



## LittleBee

Morning!!!We bought some baby clothes too!! My mum made me baby stuff with bunnies and bears...they're sooo cute. We've washed them and they're ready for the hospital bag!! I didn't buy lots of my things but I sure will. Tomorrow we will go for the pram and room decor..I can't wait!!


----------



## KatienSam

oooo got to love baby shopping pippam!!! im sure he wouldnt notice if a few extra bits caught your eye ;)

claire-lou - i have been into baking recently... made some brownies the other night and im going to make some cookies tonight!

bean - well doen on holding the newborn, it worked for my friend she held a newborn baby, then i made her eat curry and poked baby a bit and he arrived that night! and yay for the nice midwives!

littlebee- sounds like your getting nice and organised, once everything is bought and done i dont know what i will do with myself!

Well midwife went really well, she said baby's head is well down now and unlikely to move from that position now! i also had several braxton hicks while i was there and she said i may go early :shock: but it would be nothing to worry about even if i had it at 33 weeks! she listened to heartbeat and baby kept wiggling away and she was laughing at it! naughty baby! bump was measuring spot on today, and blood pressure and wee was all perfect! so im one proud mummy today of my nicely cooking baby!

i have 2 more appointments left with her until im 40 weeks and if i go over 1 extra so max of 3 more appointments with my lovely midwife! scary!

xx


----------



## Logiebear

I tell you what Bean I'm having a trauma with my car. It fooked up on me yesterday while I was out with my little boys! It wouldn't start and then after 20 mins I got some power but I had to cruise down the main road with my Hazards on til I got to my garage!!! Flaoted into the car park and got out balling my eyes out! They said to leave it with them and they have sorted it this morning but I have advisories for over £700 worth of work!! OH MY FLIPPING WHOPPSICKLES!!!! I have cried. So there goes all my babies new stuff and my youngest day out on Sat for his birthday and everything else!! Thank god for credit cards but we will have to tighten our belts even more to pay it back. I can't see me tightening it more than it already is, it's so tight my circulation has been cut off already :rofl:


----------



## mummymadness

Ohhhhh Gosh Logie so so sorry the car cupputed on you hun .
My theroy is if the car doesnt behave i kick it (Wich often happens pmsl) .

I smell that baking over here Claire , Iam allways happpy to be a taster lol .

Good news from me girls , Weight is finally increasing in the right direction yayyyy , I put on 2lbs this week Making my total pregnancy weight gain now 9 lbs wich i feel a bit better about :) .
So glad the appointment went well Bean and the Crappy one has left lol .

And glad baby is all ok Katie And growing well , It really is all going soooo quick .

I looked at my ticker today , And i see its counting down from 1 month now not 2 arghhhhhhh . xxx .


----------



## beancounter

aw, logie, thats crap, and the exact same thing happened to us last summer. We were on the motorway, I told OH to go to the services because he'd be driving 2 hours, he pulls off and the engine cuts out. We coast to the parking spaces (feeling very lucky not to be on the motorway still) and the sam belt had gone so that was a tow back to southampton from yorkshire (listening to radio two) and 700 quid gone :cry:

And then some bitch cow face parked her car in ours and caused 500 pounds of damage, and didnt own up so we ended up paying another 150 pounds excess, all the while I waved byebye to my honeymoon, and I only wanted a bloody trip to jersey, nothing extravagant, I end up with a rain week in cornewall visiting OH's relatives. 

not that im bitter :p


----------



## pippam116

glad everything ok with mw bean, and sos about your car logie, pain in arse arn't they, mines due for tax and mot same month baby due, and is being serviced today, grrrr.
i fancy going and gate crashing my lil girls dinner time, i fancy choc crunch and pink custard, got to be some left overs hehe, baby hasn't moved alot since yesterday but tummy tightening loads, just no bleeding room for the back flips ne more :))))))))


Pip xx


----------



## aurora32

Morning Girls, 

How is everyone today?
Glad your mw appointments went well KnS and Bean.
Sorry to hear about your car Logie, mine went Kaput before xmas going to cos in the region 0f 1200 to sort, i dont think so, so been having to use buses or walk and being this far pg its a bloody nightmare especially when you can only have one buggy on the bus at once you have to fold it down, not very easy with a bump and a 2 1/2 year old but well,well. 
Claire sounds like you have been very busy, bet your house smells lovely will all those fresh baked smells going about.
Littlebea sounds like you are very organised im almost there one or two bits to still get but il pick them up over the next few days.

Going to order my pram today me thinks, think i have finally decided which to get graco quattro tour deluxe travel system with car seat, not going to do much else today other than maybe get all my stuff into mine and babies bags as i l feel :sick: and my ball and socket joints in my hips are giving me hell feel like im 90 yrs old can hardly walk and i cant take paracetamol as im allergic to it so cant take anything for the pain and a hot water bottle isnt really doing anything :cry:, feel so lazy just sitting here as need to be getting on with things, oh well it will still be here when i feel a bit more like it.


:hug:


----------



## katycam

got midwife today which will be nice. maybe she'll be helpful this time and actually let me know whats going to happen lol! i dont even know where i can have the baby or anything. havent seen her in 2 months.


----------



## Logiebear

Make the most of the app then Katycam and make sure you ask all the questions you need to hun xxx

Well done on your weight gain MM, I finally put on a pound last week, it stayed there all week too!! So now I only weigh 3lb lighter than when I booked in lol

I make the meanest Lemon Drizzle cake EVER, wish you girls could taste it, it's gorgeous https://img3.mysmiley.net/imgs/smile/msn/msn13.gif


----------



## pippam116

Logiebear said:


> Make the most of the app then Katycam and make sure you ask all the questions you need to hun xxx
> 
> Well done on your weight gain MM, I finally put on a pound last week, it stayed there all week too!! So now I only weigh 3lb lighter than when I booked in lol
> 
> I make the meanest Lemon Drizzle cake EVER, wish you girls could taste it, it's gorgeous https://img3.mysmiley.net/imgs/smile/msn/msn13.gif

i dont want to taste i want gobble the whole thing :rofl:


----------



## March mummy

MM: hope your mum gets better soon.
Tiggertea: Happy Belated Birthday.
KnS: Glad MW was OK, mine is getting better real shame I have to find a new one as of today, last appointment with her will be at 2pm today. :cry:
Logie and err whoever else commented on car prices: I totally understand what you mean, my car has been playing up for ages, told my mechanic (family member) who told me not to worry about it, so been continuing to drive it. Had bad day yesterday so when got back home just dump car in middle of road where live (really had had bad day) and unpacked bits from car, then as mechanic was in house gave him key and asked him if he could unpack rest of car (heavy bits) and park it for me cos I didnt care and I would happily leave it blocking half the road (and more).

When he drove it (baring in mind this was for max of 2 mins) he told me that I must not drive my car again until he has fixed it as the car was poisioning me with an exhaust blow, all the carbon monoxide from car was being pumped into car. (felt great hearing that as had just been driving for over 3 hours in it!!!) and baby wasn't very active that day, I thought I had hurt my baby. Could have killed someone, lucky baby been very active since so we OK but still! and car now fixed and runs liek a new one, but I could have done without it.

Finally started buying big bits for baby, have all the clothes I need until after the baby born now defineatly, but now started by looking at cots etc, now have the cot and mattress (from babies r us) total bargin, and some other little items and ahve been looking at bouncers. I totally obsessed with babies r us now, and its even better that there one right near where I moving to, so I keep finding excuses to go in a have a look at items as well as look online.

cant believe its my last appointment with this MW already, must start looking for a new one really soon, :rofl: Atleast everythign seems OK, although must get some iron tablets from them as doctor told me I slightly aneamic (they wouldnt know if I hadnt had my anti D as they forgot to take bloods) but hey, oh and I been given a date already for my next Anti D injection, which makes them seem organised, :rofl: they obvioulsy didnt read my notes which clearly state I will be in a different part of the country come endd of next week, as they booked it for mid Feb but hey ho. Ill keep it as atleast I know I have an appointment this way. !7th feb it is. :rofl:


----------



## March mummy

yum that Lemon Drizzle cake sounds lovely (how can you get heartburn just thinking about eating though :S) 

Good Luck at MW today katycam, write down a list of all the questions you want to ask MW before you go in as I always find that the second I go in and hear the baby's heartbeat etc I totally forget what I wanted to ask them.

I have an A4 list of questions to ask mine today, but only as I will be without one now for atleast a week until I find another one and register at new doctors (which I wasnt allowed to do before I see my MW today) just because that would wipe me off there system, Logical (well maybe but when you inbetween two places and this far pg you should be allowed to have a back up doctor and MW in new area as well as old area, I mean if something happens now I need the one here in Dorset, if it happens tomorrow when moving more bits I'll need one in new town which is over 100 miles away!)


----------



## Shifter

So sorry to hear about your mum Gemma. That's terrible. I would really recommend she think about getting some counselling, even if right now she says she feels ok about it. Accidents like that can have a serious impact on us psychologically. I was hit by a car when I was 14 and didn't get any help getting over it. I still have nightmares sometimes.

I also know how scary that phone call is. Hubby had to make that call to me the day before a wedding a few years ago. I had driven to Devon with some friends the day before him, he was driving down the day before the wedding. I was helping set up the marquee and he rang, saying "Don't worry, I'm fine, but..." It was awful. So big :hugs: to you Gemma.

Sorry about everyone else's car troubles! We've known for well over a year that the fly wheel on our car needs looking at. We've had two quotes for repairs of around £1000 and we just can't afford it so it has been left undone. 

It's always worse in cold weather so has been pretty bad this winter. It doesn't always start first time and sometimes it grinds while driving. It scares the crap out of me and I am pestering hubby to ask his mum for the money to get it fixed. I need the assurance that the car is in good working order for getting to hospital!

Am bit fed up today though as am having to realise that we can't really afford to buy things for the baby. Am having to mentally prepare myself for just buying a few more vests, some cotton wool and nappies. Everything else will have to wait :cry: I really want to go shopping and get things :hissy:

Plus I am still struggling to get the hang of folding and unfolding our pram. Not that I have practised much with it, but every time I do I just get cross that I can't do it :hissy:

Tonight is our "pain relief" antenatal class. Am half prepared to heckle and half prepared to sit at the back and bite my tongue! :muaha:


----------



## beancounter

i'm sure if anything were to happen you could go to the hospital. OR, you can go to your own doctors as a visitor. When I moved away from southampton, I came back to visit and needed to see a doctor urgently and went to my old doctor and that was allowed because he was my friends doctor and I just had to fill out a form saying that. You have your notes, after all 

I neeed some lemon drizzel cake! sainsburies were out, so I bought an apple pie, and I pulled it outta the tin and the bottom was stuck on the tin! I was sooo dissapointed I had to eat the other in the pack, and the same thing happened. They dont taste the same upside down! :hissy:

:hugs: you can do my shopping for me shifter. Im crap at buying things! Appart from munkies. I'm reeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeely good at that. pretty poor also mind. though OH is a teacher which is good in times of recession.


----------



## March mummy

Thanks bean, its such a nuisance having to prepare for any eventuality when moving up and down the motorway every over day, will feel better when left work (tomorrow) and can really focus on just preparing everything for babys arrival.

I feel the same about the shopping Shifter, I know I havent got the moeny but everytime I se something baby orientated I just have to have a look, I am conviencing myself now that window buying is just as good as do have enough clothes for baby now (except for a jacket). ITs really hard though, I need to stop going to the shops really but there are things that whether I can afford or not I do need for baby, like obviouls things like a pram and somewhere to sleep (ok so I have them items but you know what I mean). :blush:

I need to focus now on getting walls insulated to baby's bedroom and make the bedroom into a nursery, plus get a living room again, so that there some room for baby when he gets here and everythign not still in boxes, otherwise I may be asking the hospital if I can extend my stay. :S


----------



## Shifter

It's just upsetting because until we moved I wasn't worried about money at all. I knew that my parents would be generous and help us with anything we needed. I also thought MIL would want to give us a gift for the baby, but she hasn't offered anything. 

But my dad lost his job the week before we moved (didn't mention it here before now for various reasons, though Lolly has been great - thanks hun :hugs: ) and now me and hubby have to support them. Obviously we are happy to do whatever we can, but we can't do much and it just feels like it wasn't meant to be this way :cry:

Grr, have got myself really upset now and it's all just tumbling out now I've started talking about it openly :cry:

Sorry guys, guess I need to get it out


----------



## beancounter

aw shifter :hugs: that sounds like a hard situation. You have had a rough time recently. more :hugs:


----------



## March mummy

Ahh big :hug: to Shifter, let it all out hun. It must be really hard, I dont know where I'd be without my parents so I totally understand as mum has been great with me, which is why i moving back home as couldnt afford it alone, but they struggling and had to give them extra money thins week for there car but I could cope because I know she will help me when i need it. 

I know how hard it must be cos if my mum or dad lost there job they would need that money like yours do and I would totally be struggling more than am. Hope your dad finds a new job soon and your MIL realises you need some help and offers soon. (just gives would be better then you dont feel like you owe her :rofl:)

Hope everything gets sorted for you soon and your luck turns around, let it all out anytime hun and rant away, (i do) :rofl:

Big :hug: again.


----------



## aurora32

Shifter said:


> So sorry to hear about your mum Gemma. That's terrible. I would really recommend she think about getting some counselling, even if right now she says she feels ok about it. Accidents like that can have a serious impact on us psychologically. I was hit by a car when I was 14 and didn't get any help getting over it. I still have nightmares sometimes.
> 
> I also know how scary that phone call is. Hubby had to make that call to me the day before a wedding a few years ago. I had driven to Devon with some friends the day before him, he was driving down the day before the wedding. I was helping set up the marquee and he rang, saying "Don't worry, I'm fine, but..." It was awful. So big :hugs: to you Gemma.
> 
> Sorry about everyone else's car troubles! We've known for well over a year that the fly wheel on our car needs looking at. We've had two quotes for repairs of around £1000 and we just can't afford it so it has been left undone.
> 
> It's always worse in cold weather so has been pretty bad this winter. It doesn't always start first time and sometimes it grinds while driving. It scares the crap out of me and I am pestering hubby to ask his mum for the money to get it fixed. I need the assurance that the car is in good working order for getting to hospital!
> 
> Am bit fed up today though as am having to realise that we can't really afford to buy things for the baby. Am having to mentally prepare myself for just buying a few more vests, some cotton wool and nappies. Everything else will have to wait :cry: I really want to go shopping and get things :hissy:
> 
> Plus I am still struggling to get the hang of folding and unfolding our pram. Not that I have practised much with it, but every time I do I just get cross that I can't do it :hissy:
> 
> Tonight is our "pain relief" antenatal class. Am half prepared to heckle and half prepared to sit at the back and bite my tongue! :muaha:

totally feel for you Holly :hugs::hugs: if id not got my sure maternity grant id never have been able to get anything much for baby, not with Oh loosing his job just before xmas, its a flippin nightmare. I know its no consolation but really baby doesnt need that much i know with it being your first you want all and everything for lo, been there and worn the t shirt but tbh i learnt the hard way, a lot of things i bought i hardly if ever used, clothes with first were all new a lot never used as she grew out of them, rest of them had a lot bought off ebay with just a few new items till the slowed down growing a bit.
you vent off if you need to hunn no good bottling it up only makes it worse.....:hugs: Pm me if you want to chat.......:hugs:


----------



## pippam116

big big :hug: shifter, 


am guilty as can be, i just took a trip to tk max and next clearance, grabbed a bargain mobile for the cot, some cuddle robes half price and a baby bath set, followed by gorgeous next baby grows and vests in bigger sizes cos they were so blinking cheap, pay more for them second hand on ebay than that, think hubby will let me off cos they are bigger sizes, into habbit of buying ahead in next clearance, have a huge cuboard for dribs and drabs of clothes in next sizes for my girls, :happydance:, very happy though :) .. need a few more bottles and a bottle warmer, but not yet as planning on breast feeding for first few months and have some bottles for warter and steriliser, and my cot problem is solved, my friends daughter never really used hers bar 3-4 times, so im buying hers for £50 with 4 sets of full bedding and new mattress, everythings falling into place now, just need March to hurry up, or feb i suppose if this one arrives 36.5 like my angels :)))

did i hear someone say cake????????? anything with custard will do, thats my craving especially banana and custard yum yum i say :rofl:


----------



## Shifter

aurora32 said:


> I know its no consolation but really baby doesnt need that much i know with it being your first you want all and everything for lo,

Yeah, I know and am reminding myself of that lots. My mum is knitting like crazy too, so we don't need to buy many clothes, just the vests and sleepsuits really.

I'm feeling a bit better now. Spoke to letting agent about our house in Bristol and he says the letting market is starting to pick up again after new year now, so is hopeful of getting it let soon. We've agreed to lower our asking rent to attract more viewers. That will seriously help the situation! November/December was NOT a good time to put the house up to let!

Thanks for all the hugs and support everyone 

Bubs is giving me lots of reassuring kicks atm too!


----------



## aurora32

pippam116 said:


> did i hear someone say cake????????? anything with custard will do, thats my craving especially banana and custard yum yum i say :rofl:

All this talk of cake and custard is making me hungry, could just eat a piece of sticky toffee pudding with warm custard, yum yum






:hug:


----------



## katycam

does anyone know if i should be having another scan? my last one was 20 weeks.
saw midwife today, she took my blood. never said anything about another scan.
baby is lying across my middle and has a perfect heartbeat which is good.

ive just eaten a massive load of lemon cheesecake!


----------



## Shifter

Katycam, you usually only get two scans in a pregnancy, one at 12 weeks and another at 20. Glad the appointment went well


----------



## claire-lou

You feel free to rant Shifter. Really hope you feel a little better getting it off your chest. :hugs::hugs: I think babies look adorable in knitted baby clothes, my mother started knitted as soon as i hit 2nd tri. I've had to ask her to start to knit the next size up. I was afraid he wouldn't get to wear half of them and it would be a real shame. 

:hug:

Katycam you only get more than 2 if they think you are meassuring small or that there is something they want to investigate further


----------



## mummymadness

Awwww Logie Lemon drizzle cake , If i pay postage im sure they will hand deliver me some lol lol .

The 2 normal scans are normally all that is offered Katy hun , Glad heartbeat and everything was ok .

Thanks for the earlier message Holly hun , I willd effinatley try suggest some counselling for Mum .She seems shaken and stiff but coping better .


----------



## katycam

ok thanks for your help, ive just seen alot of people on here saying they are having scans at about 34 weeks and thought i was missing out !


----------



## Dee_H

I will be get scans every 2 weeks..to watch for an increase in fluid as well as the size of baby.. It's kind of nice that I get to see her every 2 weeks.


----------



## beancounter

i am getting scans every 10 days cos of the antibodies that might cause anaemia, but it makes me panicky in case something is wrong and lying on my back that long makes me feel ill, plus, baby is so big you can't see much- you are not missing out on too much katy! A morning a week staring at those waiting room posters about how to poo correctly, lol.


----------



## aurora32

Im getting scan at 34 weeks as consultant want to check babies size for induction due to my high bp think they want to know how long they can let me go with my bp being as high as its been, but its normally only the 2 scans you get hunn at 12 and 20 weeks unless they feel the need for another.


:hug:


----------



## icculcaz

i get scanned most weeks....... and the buggers have now made me very bruised and sore#:( 
been to work today, for a c`ange)#belly hurts....#and i swear she#is tryifg to rae my lower ribs up ber bum crack


----------



## KatienSam

i have had extra scans because baby is small (but so am i so im hoping they will just accept that now lol)

Been shopping today with my mum and got a few more bits, im kinda stuck with the money thing too shifter until i get this sure start grant (if i get it!) i will be sending OH to the casino every night to win me some money soon lol

my hypnobirthing book arrived today so i am going to have a little read of that after my tea!

hmmmm lemon drizzle cake sounds AMAZING but like someone else said the heartburn is threatening me just thinking about it lol

i have been raiding my mums loft for pics of me when i was a baby and i had one big head and huge blue eyes, with platenium blonde hair, i seriously look like tweety pie! :rofl: my OH found it hilarious so im going to see his mum on Friday to get some of him... they will go in the baby's album with a pic of baby when its born to compare features!

x

xxx


----------



## icculcaz

hypnobirthing??? am i missing something here?


----------



## Logiebear

Wow shifter I totally understand about hacing nothing. We have £5 spare each month to buy anything extra, that includes all the baby stuff etc. It has been a real struggle and it's not always nice reading about some people splshing out loads, especially when I know it's gonna be unnessary! I hope no one takes offense at this as it's not meant to cause any. I have loads of second hand stuff and I'm not ashamed or bothered by that it's just coz we can't afford anything else and I don't see the need. But that's what happens when you can't afford stuff, you learn to have that kind of attitude. I hope your mum and dad don't struggle for too much longer hun :hugs:

The lemon drizzle cake has been munched by my starving family lol poor thing didn't stand a chance :rofl:

I get scanned every 2 weeks due my diabetes, same as Dee H but 2 is normal round here. Depends where you live though, some NHS trusts only offer 1 and some offer 3 or 4!!


----------



## beancounter

shifter was recommending a book on hypnobirthing icculcaz. I was on retreat with a hypnotherapist and the technique seems really interesting.

I'm hardly buying anything (munkies aside) I'm not sure what the peanut will need and I havent got anything much to waste. Mostly I havemy sisters stuff and I bought a few baby grows but I think I'm a mutant for not being terribly excited by shopping.

I just had a really good yoga class, Did lots of birthing positions on the ball and breathing exercises. A relief because my antenatal classes start so late!


----------



## mummymadness

Sorry every ones feeling a little down and the sore point of money had hit us ladies .
I thourughly reccomend looking in that paper .

Tonight i had the biggest Super bargain of my life this was the ad " Some disney boys clothes 3-6 months £10 " .
This is what i got 
70 yes 70 Items of disney clothing including 3 Snowsuits !!!! sleepsuits tops trousers all immaculate i mean they feel and look unused .
Iam over the moon :) .

Hope the book gives some good reading Tonight Katie :) .
Logie hun , Ill keeep my rumbling belly at bay untill yoru next cooking lol .
Glad yoga went well bean :) . xxxx .


----------



## Deb_baby

i just need to buy hospital bag stuff. i've hardly spent any money, cant afford to now,

getting cot and rainforest swing from OH brother, my mum n dad bought buggy.
My sister, SIL and BIL all have baby clothes to give us, but i still have 2 more sisters and OH folks and rest of family giving us stuff and most clothes we've got is from when i went a bit mad in the 2007 xmas sales when was having flump but m/c and kept all the clothes.

woohoo midwife is going to try fit me in this wednesday instead of waiting 3 weeks :) still waiting for my scan through, been 3 weeks now and consultant keeps phoning to ask when im making an appt.

Oooh...went to try a cup of raspberry leaf tea :sick: it was horrible, anyone who is taking do you just take it with the water or can you put normal milk and sugar in it?


----------



## pippam116

Deb_baby said:


> i just need to buy hospital bag stuff. i've hardly spent any money, cant afford to now,
> 
> getting cot and rainforest swing from OH brother, my mum n dad bought buggy.
> My sister, SIL and BIL all have baby clothes to give us, but i still have 2 more sisters and OH folks and rest of family giving us stuff and most clothes we've got is from when i went a bit mad in the 2007 xmas sales when was having flump but m/c and kept all the clothes.
> 
> woohoo midwife is going to try fit me in this wednesday instead of waiting 3 weeks :) still waiting for my scan through, been 3 weeks now and consultant keeps phoning to ask when im making an appt.
> 
> Oooh...went to try a cup of raspberry leaf tea :sick: it was horrible, anyone who is taking do you just take it with the water or can you put normal milk and sugar in it?


oh oh oh oh dont put milk in it:dohh: wouldnt like you to be sick everywhere,supposidly just honey, i dont mind the taste used to it but i wait for it to go warm and neck it lol, glad u get to hopefully see midwife sooner


:hug:


----------



## pippam116

mummymadness said:


> Sorry every ones feeling a little down and the sore point of money had hit us ladies .
> I thourughly reccomend looking in that paper .
> 
> Tonight i had the biggest Super bargain of my life this was the ad " Some disney boys clothes 3-6 months £10 " .
> This is what i got
> 70 yes 70 Items of disney clothing including 3 Snowsuits !!!! sleepsuits tops trousers all immaculate i mean they feel and look unused .
> Iam over the moon :) .
> 
> Hope the book gives some good reading Tonight Katie :) .
> Logie hun , Ill keeep my rumbling belly at bay untill yoru next cooking lol .
> Glad yoga went well bean :) . xxxx .


what a bargain im off to search adtrader locally as we speak lol


x


----------



## aurora32

Deb_baby said:


> i just need to buy hospital bag stuff. i've hardly spent any money, cant afford to now,
> 
> getting cot and rainforest swing from OH brother, my mum n dad bought buggy.
> My sister, SIL and BIL all have baby clothes to give us, but i still have 2 more sisters and OH folks and rest of family giving us stuff and most clothes we've got is from when i went a bit mad in the 2007 xmas sales when was having flump but m/c and kept all the clothes.
> 
> woohoo midwife is going to try fit me in this wednesday instead of waiting 3 weeks :) still waiting for my scan through, been 3 weeks now and consultant keeps phoning to ask when im making an appt.
> 
> Oooh...went to try a cup of raspberry leaf tea :sick: it was horrible, anyone who is taking do you just take it with the water or can you put normal milk and sugar in it?


Hunn just put honey in it, it take a while to get used to but you do get used to it try it weaker to start with til your palate becomes aquainted with it.





:hug:


----------



## lolly101

Gemma I hope your Mum is doing ok hun. I know that horrible feeling with the phone call. Some ******* wrote my brothers brand new car off with him and DH in it..He rung to say he's ok but car isn't then when I saw the car I realised I was lucky to still have these 2 important Men in my life...Make sure you are ok too hun, Like Shifter said do try and get your mum counselling to help her "move on " in her head.....I still struggle in my car and I only got "nudged" forwards 10 foot.....You got a bargain with your Disney stuff!!!
Holly you know I'm always here for you....thank you tho!!:hugs: Hope you enjuoyed your ante natal class tonight....
I have got all Dans clothes down from the loft and gone thru them all.. all his neutral colour sleepsuits, vests and clothes are washed and are in the linen cupboard ready(wardrobe not even ordered yet!!)...all I have bought this time are a few girlie vests and sleepsuits to mix and match with the white/yellow/green things so it's obvious shes not a boy:rofl: 
I did find a lovely jacket in Tesco today for £8...bargain I thought!!They have a whole new range in now...I got 2 tops and 2 leggings for £4... My Mum has been knitting too and I had some lovely stuff from Dan which is all ready too...
Enjoy your reading Katie....
As for lemon drizzle cake....I'm in my car on my way!!:rofl::munch:


----------



## mummymadness

Thanks Holly hun .
I just spoke to her a moment ago , She said shes soooo sore now all the aches and pains have set in bless her .
Shes got a docs Appointment Tuesday to get some more Pain relief and so they can check her neck again , And She said she mention speaking to some one about not sleeping well and nightmares .
They sent her orginal Car back today (As the one in the crash was a hire car) and she said she was shaking when they came . 
I still keep ringing like every 20 mins to see shes ok lol . xx .


----------



## pippam116

just a quicky to goodnight to all, back in half tonight need to lie down and get my legs up cos they all swollen tonight for some strange reason, hopefully i feel less like a baloon in the morning


xxxx


----------



## jms895

pippam - hope the legs feel better soon, its horrible!
Gemma hope your mum is ok :hugs:
And shifter dont whittle about the money, bubs will have a lovely calm hypnobirthing mum to be proud of and thats all he needs :hugs:
I am in bed, OH on nights and I cant sleep
Ticked off as house a tip and plastering in the hallway yet again leaving dust settling all over place! Had enough of it! Need the house done..... :cry: sick of living in a sh*t hole now.....
How is everyone? xxxxx


----------



## jms895

Oooooh Anti D tomorrow, finally, wish me luck - thats if they order the damn thingy this time!! :lol: xx


----------



## Deb_baby

Good luck for tomorrow hun.

I have a 6 hour train journey back to england the joys, hope my seat is near a loo haha. x


----------



## jms895

Deb sit on a bucket! 6 hours oooooohhhhh :lol: xxxx


----------



## tiggertea

Holly - :hugs: don't worry too much hun (easily said I know) but you'll have your baby in your arms soon enough and all it will really want is to cuddle it's mum.... who said the best things in life weren't free? :)

Jade - Good luck with the anti-d today!

Gemma - Hope your mum starts to feel a little more like herself soon.

Deb - oooooh 6 hrs on a train.... I agree with Jade - bucket may be necessary!! ;)

Logie - that Lemon Drizzle Cake you talked about yesterday sounded yum..... save some for me next time! hehehe

To everyone else that was ill/I haven't mentioned here - sorry.... my brain can't remember who said what anymore but I hope you're feeling better/ getting your dilemmas sorted soon! :hugs:

I've been a wee bit ill the past coupla days.... crampy tummy and sore heads etc. Hubby wanted to ship me off to hospital to get checked out, but I was having none of it.... think it's just one of those bugs. But if I'm no better today I might just call the mw and see.
On another frustrating note.... we had a uy call yesterday demanding a cheque for our oil bill (which we had ordered in Nov).... fair enough considering I have only paid half of it.... but we get the oil off my uncle! So, after a very sarcastic exchange (the guy offered to give me my uncles number when I said I'd call him myself to get it sorted out coz we were related) I went round and spoke to uncle. It all transpired that the collector guy shouldn't have been at our house at all (and was told that!) and def not been so rude - so he's getting a ticking off this morning :happydance: hehe still have to remember to pay the bill at some stage though - what with xmas i had completely forgotten about it!!!!


----------



## Logiebear

Hope the train journey goes ok and there are no buckets needed lol

Good luck with your anti D Jade, you'll be fine.

Hope your mum gets some help for the obvious emotional trauma she is having coz of the accident Gemma. 

My legs have been swollen the last few days too Pip and they have these horrible dents in them off my socks! Need to mention it at my ante natal next Fri. I have my diabetic clinic today so hopefully my HbA1c (long term sugar reading) won't be too high! 

Feeling like an enormous lump at the min though, so achy and tired and HUGE lol Hope fully getting my iron levels sorted can help out a little bit!

Hope everyone has a lovely day xxx


----------



## tiggertea

Hope the swelling goes down soon Logie and that your LT sugars are good :)


----------



## Shifter

Morning all. Thanks for all the hugs and lovely comments 

In a spooky and unfortunate coincidence, my grandad had a bump in his car yesterday. He is absolutely fine but the car is a write off. We are all wondering if he should give up driving now. His memory is seriously deteriorating so I worry about him getting lost etc.

Antenatal was interesting, will post in 3rd tri about it in a mo.

Good luck with your anti-D Jade!


----------



## Logiebear

Hope your gandad is ok hun and he didn't suffer any hidden injuries at all :hug:


----------



## March mummy

Logie: Hope your sugar levels look good today and your legs go down.
Pippam: hope your legs are better today to.
Jade: good luck with the Anti D its not as bad as they make out.
Gemma: Hope your mum doesnt struggle to come to terms with the accident for long. Hope she makes a speedy recovery.
Debs: Good Luck with the 6 hour train journey Bucket at ready, lol (or they sell woman pee pees now - saw them on Top Gear, thought gross at time but could become very handy, :rofl:)
Holly: Money isn't everything (believe me I have none so I know) baby wont need loads, its hard cos your prob like me wanting to buy everything just cos its new and looks pretty but baby not going to care as long as gets love, warmth and somewehre to poo, sleep and puke they'll be happy. I got most of my stuff as hand me downs from cousin (as everything virtually brand new - she bought all the baby shop's up when found was finally pregant so had plenty of stuff she never used. I sure we will all be fine we will always find the money somewhere for our LO's no matter what.

Had MW yesterday, it was really wierd to know I wont be seeing her again as she was actually the best I had had of the 4 so far (although saying that yesterday didnt go without its fair share of disasters :rofl:)
1) arrived at 2pm for appointment as that was time on appointment card, but htey told me when got there that it was actually for 4 (grr I had work at 4 and had only booked off an hour at 2 - work was not happy and nor was I, believe me doctors got an ear full)

2) When I looked at my notes after the appointment I noticed that they had actaully given me someone elses blood test results and stuck them in my notes!!! :O I obviously had to go back and give them the results although it was there mistake I was made to feel guilty, err I dodnt put them in my notes did I. :rofl: yeah I really wanted to be a MR Nashree (or something like that) didnt I? :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:

Anyway, I finshed with them now and have made them send my prescription for iron tablets to my new address, so I can get them checked with new doctor before take them (my faith in them is yet to be decided) :blush:

Anyway hope everyone else is OK, all appointments went/ go OK. and :hug: to all that need them and those that prob do but dont think they do.


----------



## March mummy

Shifter: Hope your grandad is Ok hun. I seriously think its other people you have to watch more than yourselves on the road these days, noone seems to know how to drive, especially not bus drivers. I hope he OK and you can stop worrying about him and start looking after and worrying about yourself.

Big :hugs:


----------



## March mummy

Arhh feel all emotional now, its my last day at work today, and I got gifts from work to say farewell, but two of our regular guests who we know quite well as here every week have just come into the office and given me a gift of a changing mat and a lovely card. How sweet. I really going to miss working here, but I will have my Lo soon I guess to keep me busy. 

Will have to write some thank you cards out tonight me thinks and drop them into work before I move.


----------



## tiggertea

Shifter - hope your grandad is ok. 

Two things already today.... Found out my mum got the car bumped yesterday too! (OMG: soooo many accidents in one day!!!) It was only a bump tho and all the damage there was was a broken numberplate.

Just got a phone call from work (panicked a bit when I saw the number tbh!) and it was one of the girls asking if the rest of em could take me out for something to eat sometime in the next couple of weeks as a "leaving" do! I was like "eh, yep - bring on the yummy food!" hehe


----------



## March mummy

Its great when people do something unexpected isnt it. I hope your mum OK tiggertea and doesnt suffer from whiplash or anything as a delayed reaction. Hope noone else has any car bumps. and noone that has already had them has any severe injuries and for MM as her mum obviously did come out with injuries hope thoses that did get injured heal very very quickly.


----------



## tiggertea

She's fine March Mummy... it was just a bump - someone bumped into the back of her at traffic lights and she bumped into the car in front - breaking her number plate on their towbar! Was a very slow-speed collision! Quite un-dramatic really! (thankfully!)


----------



## Shifter

Gosh. How many car accidents among our families???! :shock:



> Holly: Money isn't everything (believe me I have none so I know) baby wont need loads, its hard cos your prob like me wanting to buy everything just cos its new and looks pretty but baby not going to care as long as gets love, warmth and somewehre to poo, sleep and puke they'll be happy. I got most of my stuff as hand me downs from cousin (as everything virtually brand new - she bought all the baby shop's up when found was finally pregant so had plenty of stuff she never used. I sure we will all be fine we will always find the money somewhere for our LO's no matter what.

Unfortunately we don't even have anywhere for baby to sleep yet. We're hoping that SIL will offer her crib to us... I totally don't mind handmedowns and 2nd hand stuff. Our pram is 2nd hand and we were offered a cot by a friend of mine, unfortunately it doesn't actually fit together so we are back to the drawing board there :dohh: The main problem is that most handmedowns we could expect are from my SIL and well, offers have not exactly been forthcoming...

My mum has been looking in adtrader and found a couple of cotbeds locally, but they are still pretty expensive. Hopefully by the time baby is ready to move out of a crib we will be able to afford a cot or cotbed.


----------



## tiggertea

You'll get there holly hun :hugs: 
Just do as your mum is and keep an eye open in all the local papers/freecycle etc and (probably when you least expect it!) something ideal will pop up. Keep an eye on ebay too (I like to look for listings ending in the wee hours of the morning - they seem to end with less bids!) Good luck hun :hugs:

In-laws can be crap when it comes to offering help.... mine were the same and only offered to buy the cot when they heard my mum and dad were paying for the travel system.


----------



## March mummy

Yeah I've only just bought my cotbed (well my mum did actually) I showed her the one I liked and asked if dad would be able to make it as he quite talented with things like that as it was priced at £400 and something pounds and that is way beyond my means, but she found it on sale for £107 in babies are us and has ordered it so, I dont have to worry about a cot for LO when he ready for it, it may sound daft but I wanted to make sure I had it before baby was born as 1) it would make it seem more real and 2) I can then put the moses basket I have been given for him inside the cot so that he kinda gets use to the surroundings of the cot before he actually has to be placed in it to sleep.

Im sure something will turn up, shame you not closer to me as I just been offered a cot for £50 from my cousin's best friend who had only used the cot for 1 month before she bought another one as when moved house decided that white would look better than wood in the new nursery. Unfortunately mum had already ordered one by then, it was complete with mattress so was very cheap, although (i personally would have washed covers of mattress just in case but still v cheap)

Hope you find a cot soon. as long as you have a crib for at first you'll be fine and there still plenty of time to buy one. You could win the lottery before then, :rofl: Dont worry when I win I'll buy you a cotbed, and was it a new car.


----------



## March mummy

:rofl: I think I got more chance of finding out I'm actually having triplets than winning the lottery but still I can dream. 

Thank god it was only a little bump tiggertea, it can still be scary though. 
MIL's are totally rubbish, when my OH niece moved out and had nothing (I was in better finacial postion then) I offered to buy some normal bits for her like duvet etc so she had some stuff, (baring in mind she couldnt even afford the first months rent at the time - was moving as starting uni) her nan (the MIL) decided that the most helpful thing to get her as a present was:.............................(are you ready for this)


Socks, yes just plain socks, jsut what you want when cant even afford a roof over your head. :rofl: They have to be the most useless people in the world MIL's all I ahve received from mine is a blue photo album (which the dog ate :blush: but it was useless anyway I dont even have a camera.)


----------



## Shifter

LOL March Mummy!


----------



## pippam116

Logiebear said:


> Hope the train journey goes ok and there are no buckets needed lol
> 
> Good luck with your anti D Jade, you'll be fine.
> 
> Hope your mum gets some help for the obvious emotional trauma she is having coz of the accident Gemma.
> 
> My legs have been swollen the last few days too Pip and they have these horrible dents in them off my socks! Need to mention it at my ante natal next Fri. I have my diabetic clinic today so hopefully my HbA1c (long term sugar reading) won't be too high!
> 
> Feeling like an enormous lump at the min though, so achy and tired and HUGE lol Hope fully getting my iron levels sorted can help out a little bit!
> 
> Hope everyone has a lovely day xxx


oh mine are the same, if i take my socks of the marks stay there for hours and seem to be all swollen around my ankles but my feet are fine, actually popped out today and didnt wear socks cos knew they would swell, been told to look out for swelling but feet and face, its just my legs they look massive and its nto weight gain, just watery and minging, not sure wether to call MW or wait till next fri, decissions :S had to sit in doctors with ym eldest today whos off school with eye infection, baby didnt stop kicking which was reassuring as been quiet for a day or so:hug:


----------



## Shifter

pippam116 said:


> oh mine are the same, if i take my socks of the marks stay there for hours and seem to be all swollen around my ankles but my feet are fine, actually popped out today and didnt wear socks cos knew they would swell, been told to look out for swelling but feet and face, its just my legs they look massive and its nto weight gain, just watery and minging, not sure wether to call MW or wait till next fri, decissions :S had to sit in doctors with ym eldest today whos off school with eye infection, baby didnt stop kicking which was reassuring as been quiet for a day or so:hug:

Plus, it's *sudden* swelling of the feet and face to watch for. Water retention tends to build up slowly. Hope your LO feels better soon and gald you've had some reassuring kicks :hug:

I'm being thoroughly beaten up atm. All day the last two days :happydance:


----------



## tiggertea

Shifter - Some links for you (hope you don't mind me looking a little to try and help!)
I searched for a random postcode in Baildon and then within 25 Miles of there....
https://cgi.ebay.co.uk/EAST-COAST-W...286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:2|65:15|39:1|240:1318

https://cgi.ebay.co.uk/BRAND-NEW-CO...3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:2|65:7|39:1|240:1318

https://cgi.ebay.co.uk/BRAND-NEW-BE...3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:2|65:7|39:1|240:1318


----------



## mummymadness

So sorry to hear your Grandad had a bump hun , I know its awfull .
I hope he hasnt any injuries at all and tell him to rest plenty :) .
Logie i really hope the swelling goes down .
Congrats on Last day at work March mummy yayyy :) .
Holly you are one of the most calming sweetest people i know , Your baby will be well looked after and you watch all the baby items will just fall in to place **Hugs** . 
Iam quiet happy with 2nd hand good quality things too :) , Our cot as i said before was given off freecycle and so so so nice , I just spent £30 on a new matress so well worth it over all .
Jade good lucj with the Anti D .

Iam after some Advice today Girls too , If you dont mind (I know im allways asking lol). 
The last few days iam getting sudden Real real bad Splitting headaches , To the point i feel iam going to pass out .
I had suspected Epilepsy a few years ago , But ever since Falling pregnant with Layla i havent suffered Fits , So i dont think this is the problem (Or i hope not) .
Could you tell me if its a sign of Anything i am just hoping me and baby are ok .
I have a docs Apoointment at 4.30 so will find out more than but just wondering what you thought ??? . xx .


----------



## Shifter

Aww bless you Debz :hugs: thanks!


----------



## tiggertea

No idea MM - hope the doc can shed some light on it though.... :hugs:


----------



## Shifter

mummymadness said:


> So sorry to hear your Grandad had a bump hun , I know its awfull .
> I hope he hasnt any injuries at all and tell him to rest plenty :) .
> 
> Holly you are one of the most calming sweetest people i know , Your baby will be well looked after and you watch all the baby items will just fall in to place **Hugs** .

You're making me well up. Thank you hun, that's such a lovely thing to say 

My grandad is fine, doesn't seem phased at all, although he may not quite realise what happened :-/



mummymadness said:


> Iam after some Advice today Girls too , If you dont mind (I know im allways asking lol).
> The last few days iam getting sudden Real real bad Splitting headaches , To the point i feel iam going to pass out .
> I had suspected Epilepsy a few years ago , But ever since Falling pregnant with Layla i havent suffered Fits , So i dont think this is the problem (Or i hope not) .
> Could you tell me if its a sign of Anything i am just hoping me and baby are ok .
> I have a docs Apoointment at 4.30 so will find out more than but just wondering what you thought ??? . xx .

I found this for you hun:
https://www.babyandpregnancy.co.uk/HeadachesInPregnancy.html
They say sudden and severe headaches in 3rd tri should be reported immediately :hugs: hope everything is ok.


----------



## pippam116

Shifter said:


> pippam116 said:
> 
> 
> oh mine are the same, if i take my socks of the marks stay there for hours and seem to be all swollen around my ankles but my feet are fine, actually popped out today and didnt wear socks cos knew they would swell, been told to look out for swelling but feet and face, its just my legs they look massive and its nto weight gain, just watery and minging, not sure wether to call MW or wait till next fri, decissions :S had to sit in doctors with ym eldest today whos off school with eye infection, baby didnt stop kicking which was reassuring as been quiet for a day or so:hug:
> 
> Plus, it's *sudden* swelling of the feet and face to watch for. Water retention tends to build up slowly. Hope your LO feels better soon and gald you've had some reassuring kicks :hug:
> 
> I'm being thoroughly beaten up atm. All day the last two days :happydance:Click to expand...

thanks :hug:

i didnt swell at all on last, but did on first but was boiling hot weather so expected... they jsut seem to have bloated form no where but sort of thighs to ankles, and no where else, had screaming ab dabs trying to get eye drops in just now, now with both home i really cant be bothered to do housework, :sleep: lol mkae the most of all the movement i get really worried when she doesnt poke back :)


----------



## March mummy

:hugs: MM: I dont know of anything that links with your symptons unless you suffering from high blood pressure. I hope you feel better soon and the doctor can find out what causing them later. Maybe its just the stress of everything that has happened over the past few days as you ahve had a lot on your mind with worrying about your mum, kids etc. I hope so anyway, or maybe its sympathy painsfor your mum who suffering from aches and pains at the mo (it could be, it does happen)

Anyway hope you feel better soon hun. :hugs:


----------



## Logiebear

I dunno MM but you should defo get it checked out today when you go Dr's. It could be a normal thing for you but I wouldn't like to say!

Don't forget to register for your local Freecycle either ladies. It is brilliant and you can ask for stuff as well as waiting to see if something useful is listed. Put a WANTED thread on. I do it when it's something I need, just a thought xxx


----------



## KatienSam

have a look on ebay for bargains too, you can get a codbed with mattress for £90 on there (that includes delivery)

i have been lucky with money and being able to buy some luxuries but in laws bought our nursery furniture so we had extra money to spend on other bits that we didnt expect! my mum has also been buying little bits here and there that have helped, and my sister has agreed to buy clothes when baby is first born and we know sex. so i have been very lucky! i have got the minimum of clothes tho as i dont know the weight and sex of baby which worries me a little, but i will just have to do extra loads of washing until we have built up an easier wardrobe!

the hypnobirthing book is really interesting and inspiring, i read loads of it last night, i couldnt put it down (i like a good read!) i havent got to any techniques or anything yet just the history and reasoning behind hypnobirthing, which all makes perfect sense! one point that stays in my mind is that women in africa who go into labour carry on their daily activities until the baby is about to arrive, then they just prop themselves up against a wall and receive the baby themselves without any help etc. now if these women can do it without the hospitals, medical intervention and medication why cant we? our bodies are no different... obviously in certain circumstances you NEED medical intervention but for a normal low risk birth it shouldnt be necessary! amazing stuff!

anyway enough of my babble lol

hope everyone is well and everyone who seems to have had a family member in an accident recently i hope they are all ok and well :hugs: xx


----------



## KatienSam

blimey while i was typing that last post there was another page of posts! blimey!

MM go get yourself checked out hun, hope its all ok :hugs:

xx


----------



## Shifter

I've been watching my local freecycle like a hawk for weeks! Some newborn clothes and a steriliser came up but I wasn't quick enough!

Was really surprised to see someone offer a Britax travel system! I'm always a bit suspicious of people giving away something so valuable though!! (Plus, we have our pram/pushchair already and I would be wary of taking a 2nd hand car seat)


----------



## Shifter

KatienSam said:


> the hypnobirthing book is really interesting and inspiring, i read loads of it last night, i couldnt put it down (i like a good read!) i havent got to any techniques or anything yet just the history and reasoning behind hypnobirthing, which all makes perfect sense! one point that stays in my mind is that women in africa who go into labour carry on their daily activities until the baby is about to arrive, then they just prop themselves up against a wall and receive the baby themselves without any help etc. now if these women can do it without the hospitals, medical intervention and medication why cant we? our bodies are no different... obviously in certain circumstances you NEED medical intervention but for a normal low risk birth it shouldnt be necessary! amazing stuff!

It does just make sense doesn't it?!! I love that quote from Grantly Dick-Read about the woman who changed his life by refusing chloroform saying "But it didn't hurt. It wasn't meant to was it doctor?" 

Just goes to show how much we are influenced by the horror stories. We are taught from such a young age to expect childbirth to be painful. I found all the info about the medicalisation of childbirth in this part of the world over the centuries really interesting too.


----------



## KatienSam

Shifter said:


> KatienSam said:
> 
> 
> the hypnobirthing book is really interesting and inspiring, i read loads of it last night, i couldnt put it down (i like a good read!) i havent got to any techniques or anything yet just the history and reasoning behind hypnobirthing, which all makes perfect sense! one point that stays in my mind is that women in africa who go into labour carry on their daily activities until the baby is about to arrive, then they just prop themselves up against a wall and receive the baby themselves without any help etc. now if these women can do it without the hospitals, medical intervention and medication why cant we? our bodies are no different... obviously in certain circumstances you NEED medical intervention but for a normal low risk birth it shouldnt be necessary! amazing stuff!
> 
> It does just make sense doesn't it?!! I love that quote from Grantly Dick-Read about the woman who changed his life by refusing chloroform saying "But it didn't hurt. It wasn't meant to was it doctor?"
> 
> Just goes to show how much we are influenced by the horror stories. We are taught from such a young age to expect childbirth to be painful. I found all the info about the medicalisation of childbirth in this part of the world over the centuries really interesting too.Click to expand...

it is amazing, our bodies are made for conceiving and making a baby so why on earth would we then have to have such a painful and awful birth, our bodies are made for it! 

I am a great believer in finding out information about a certain situation or topic that you may face and then you are able to deal with it better, so learning how your body works during birth is going to help me loads, how each part of the womb is used to help baby out, so i can imagine what my body is doing throughout the process. it makes me excited about the birth!


----------



## beancounter

hello.
God luck with the Anti D jade, and I hope the headaches arnt serious and are sorted by your Dr MM. 

My mum swears by something call bargin finder on ebay I think, it shows you local stuff and she seems to spend quite a lot of time buying sofas for 99p. Also, I think you can put wanted ads in freecycle, I'm never quick enough to get goodies from there wither. And southampton freecycle is crap.

My sister, bless her, we had to go round and forcibly remove the crib! She said we could have it but felt responsible for cleaning it and fixing a screw.. but never got round to doing those things. So I did feel bad about raiding her garage on christmas day, but she wouldnt have gotten round to it, I know. 

Someone I know off the internet has promised me her bumbo :happydance: I'm soo excited about that :D No one has offered to help, appart from my family. OH's family don't seem to be :( I thought they would but even the christmas money was thin on the ground this year :cries: maybe they are waiting for peanut to arrive, but you need to get things sorted before...

holly, I am perfectly sure if you had to empty a draw out an sleep the baby in there, you would still be in the top % of mums. Babies don't grow up bitter through lack of matching nursery furniture. I ordered my hypobook from bookdepository yesterday :)

good stuff on the pressies and dinners out you guys! I'm self employed so noone loves me. Waah.


----------



## tiggertea

aw bean! we luv ya! :hugs:

my local freecycle is crap too..... northern irish people are so tight! They give nothing away! lol That's prob why I'm broke most of the time.... I would give people anything if I thought they needed it more than me!


----------



## beancounter

i think southerners are stupidly rich and just throw it away! Most my furniture came from the rubbish dump, and it's not MFI stuff either. I have renovated solid oak tables and things- found them in a bad state but not really throwing away material!

I think my OH should have a baby shower from the school! It's not fair he doesn't, he hardly gets any paternity leave and he is way more maternal than me! All the lady teachers get loads of stuff and waaaay to much time off


----------



## mummymadness

Ohhhh Thank you so much for the Info Holly , Iam glad i got an emergency appointment tonight now .
Hoping its nothing serious , And the kids screaming is not helping lol .


----------



## March mummy

Thats my problem tiggertea, I hate seeing people strugglingas know how hard it is and often withoutthinking give somewthing away that I actually needed myself (like my top of the range hairdryer) :blush:

Bean: I may just be really stupid, well I know I am really stupid but what is a bumbo?

Holly: Im totally the same I become very wary at the idea of people being really generous about goods that are expensive, unless its from someone I really know well and I could never buy a car seat 2nd ahnd as you dont know if its been in an accident and damaged at all. I thnk car seats are defo something to buy new, although sayingthat I having my cousins one, but it was never used, so it is virtually new, jsut not in the packaging.


----------



## March mummy

Hey bean I'm a southerner, and although I do admit to being stupid and too generous at times, i am most defineatley not rich, (just wish I was) my ex OH usedto bethe one that was stupid about things like tht when I decorated the house, bought some really nice expensive wood to make some wadrobes with and had too much so stored it in utility room to use on something else and he decided to throw it all away, I was livid it cost me a bloody fortune and was in perfect condition to make a table out of! Only cos he didnt want to look at it I think, probably cos with it out of sight he didnt have to think oh yeah I could be doing something with that or tidying up whilst she at work today, instead it was yeah now I've thrown that away she'll think I've actually done something in the house today. :rofl: I always knew he hadn't apart from smoke in my no smoking house all day! :rofl: 

Anyway point was not all southerners are filthy rich, but I do know what you mean.


----------



## mummymadness

Right im off away to get Layla to school , I shall update when back from Doctors later Girls .
And Holly hun , I gave away my first travel system from Layla it was £200 she used it for about 4 months then she went in a different style buggy not a travel system , I didnt have a car and it was soo big and in my way .
I had had nice things given me off freecycle and wanted to give back to the people who were so nice to me , I gave to a lovely lady whos husband had left her with nothing at 35 weeks pregnant , I felt better giving away then selling .
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## March mummy

Aww MM thats really nice of you, but ther are people that arent like about which is what makes me weary, good luck at your appointment later.


----------



## Shifter

That was a lovely thing to do MM and totally understandable. I can just be a bit cynical at times and I think, "hmm, what's wrong with it?" if they are *giving* it away :rofl: But the lady we bought our pram from had been trying to sell it on ebay for ages and had no luck. She's a B&Ber btw, found a post of mine saying what pram I wanted and she offered hers to me for same as minimum bid on ebay. So I guess most people giving things like that away on freecycle have tried to sell them already and just not found a buyer.

Good luck at the doctor :hug:

Bean - you sweetie, thanks  I wonder if you could suggest the baby shower to one of your OH's colleagues?? :rofl:


----------



## beancounter

I know that marchmummy, I am a Dorset lass meself :) 

bumbo is a babychair thingy.


----------



## March mummy

Lol, I was only joking bean, jsut thought I'd point it out, cos I read this article the other day about someone gettingreally tetchy about a comment like that, and it was like for god sake they didnt literally mean everybody it was just a generalisation.

Oh right to the bumbo, I do love peoples descriptions of things, babychair thingy, its as technical as work were about security door hinges that have been removed described as (metal things holding together not anymore and stopping people getting in) hmm yes I get that technical term :rofl:


----------



## beancounter

Shifter said:


> Bean - you sweetie, thanks  I wonder if you could suggest the baby shower to one of your OH's colleagues?? :rofl:

Yes but talking to my OH colleagues would mean talking to teachers and I had hoped to avoid that for... 5 years or so :rofl: 
Now I am going to be in trouble for being mean about teachers, arnt I? I am married to one though so I do speak to them every day. I'm going to log off now before I get lynched!

Glad you were only joking marchmummy - the south *is* more affluent generally, which is why we can't afford to buy a house.


----------



## March mummy

Bean: I really sorry if I offended you earlier, sorry sorry sorry, I didnt mean anything by it, I live in the roughest part of the South as its the only part I can afford s do know that it is expensive to live down here, hell I moving back to the capital as its cheaper there (that shows how expensive it is down here).

And I think your joke about teachers was great as your married to one. :rofl:

Believe me I didnt mean you to take offence, really sorry. :cry:

Believe me I say the most stupid things at times that can be read in a way that can offend and I dont mean anythign by it, so Im really sorry, if by commenting that I a poor southerner I offended you, I didnt mean anything. PLease forgive me. :blush:


----------



## beancounter

I wasn't offended at all silly :hugs: I am from dorchester. My family are still there. They Dont have 2 pennies to rub together. 
I'm always in trouble for shooting my mouth off. 
ps
I always use the correct descriptions and technical terms being a highly trained academic. A bumbo is a SQUISHY baby chair thingumy. i like em cos they are squishy.


----------



## March mummy

Oh so you are from the richer side of the south so I can see wher you are coming from god I couldnt even afford to walk up the road in half the places in dorchester without looking like a tramp (and that would be in my best pre bump outfits).

I get in trouble for shooting my mouth off all the time, my mum still tells me off for it. And you know what now you've described that bumbo in such a technical way, I totally know what you talking about. :) :hugs: back. Enjoy the rest of your day.


----------



## aurora32

Afternoon girls,

how are you all doing today? hope everyone is well.

Just noticed my ticker has gone up another notch 2nd to last box...:happydance::happydance: time seems to be flying by now. Dont know what baby is doing these last few days but ive had a really sore back and period type pains its a nightmare.



:hug::hug:


----------



## March mummy

I feel so much better when Mums of 2 or 3 or 4 turn round and say things like dont know what baby doing at moment but I feel rotton or sore etc, cos it makes me realise that it doesnt matter how much experience you have in child birth every child different and no one really knows, so I dont need to read more info on what baby is doing, although at the moment I can tell you exactly what he doing the same thing he been doing all morning beating the hell out of his mummy!

why is it before they born, its considered cute and a happy thing for a baby to beat the hell out of you until you feel like you are severly bruised yet the second they born if they grab mummys hair and pull or anything similar they told off, no wonder when they start talking they say we have double standards, or as they put it (ITS NOT FAIR). :rofl:

sorry my mind wonders way to much these days into pointless thoughts like these.


----------



## Logiebear

Well I am 30 weeks, feels like a mile stone for me! Just got back from diabetic clinic and it turns out I may have an under active thyroid!! Can you bloody believe it, not happy with high bp, diabetes bad back, low white cells, neg blood, a section to face, aneamia NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO I now have this too. They have repeated the test today and will find out on Monday if it is something I need MORE meds more. Gonna post in 3rd tri about it too!!


----------



## pippam116

rant time... my bloody GTT results still arn't back, was supposed to be by yesterday, post has been today and nothing except some ebay parcels, phoned ante natal, they are on their way, can't tell me on the phone will have to wait, i hate waiting lol grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## March mummy

Sorry to hear that Logie, hopefully it was just a flse readign and you dont need anymore medicines. Otherwise we'll have to start callingyou the medicine woman. :rofl:


----------



## Logiebear

March mummy said:


> Sorry to hear that Logie, hopefully it was just a flse readign and you dont need anymore medicines. Otherwise we'll have to start callingyou the medicine woman. :rofl:

lol :rofl:


----------



## aurora32

Soory to hear that Logie you have enough on your plate without any more to add to the list
Hope your results come back soon Pip, im like you hate waiting im so impatient at times i have to be in control of whats going on around me or it drives me mad.
Well March mummy this little one is belting seven shades out of me today its awful feel so bruided all over, particularly pelvic and bladder area it feels squashed, not nice at all and even though this is no5 baby this is the first time ive had all these niggly aches and pains feel like a old crumbly just now.



:hug:


----------



## March mummy

LOL aurora: I feel like that completely today, I soo bruised I feel like I jsut been run over by a huge truck. Baby hasfinally decided to move upright which I was thinking was a good thing, but now he moved although I know he needed to before born, I wish he hadnt yet, as he now found that my ribs and lungs are even morefun to kick than my hips and bladder were. Grr, he has kicked me so hard today that I have lost my breath on more than one occasion, including going bright red in front of boss when baby kicked so hard I wanted to cry. :rofl: 

I think she thinks I mad now, Oh right I am. All Ok with the world afterall.


----------



## aurora32

I know how you feel seems to use my rib cage as a spring board to get up good momentum for a real good kicking session then i get my bladder squashed between pelvis and baby head oh and that brings tears to your eyes, im getting more breathless feels like i have a rhino on my chest at times :rofl: hope that isnt an indication of how big he/she is or im in for a painful labour.........


:hug:


----------



## March mummy

:rofl: well according to my mums theory my baby going to be huge as I dont look very big, some people dont even realise Im pregnant until I tell them. SO as long as you look big your safe. :rofl: This is her theory as she looked smaller carrying me than she did my brother and I was heavier. We will see if this theory works soon enough I suppose. 

I hope not I quite like the idea of having a smaller healthy baby.


----------



## katycam

wooo 30 weeks today :) feels like im getting closer now :)


----------



## March mummy

pippam sorry I missed your post you must have posted it as I was posting my one and thenthe page changed, hope you dont have to wait too much longer for your test results, but no news is good news right? Lets hope so.

Good Luck for when you do receive them. :hug:


----------



## aurora32

Gz on the 30 week mark katy......:hugs:


----------



## aurora32

my biggest was bang on 8lb my 2nd a boy, my 1st and 3rd both girls were both 7lb 7 3/4, and my last another boy was 6lb 15 a tiny one in ccomparrison to others, so we will see.......:) got a growtg scan on 2nd feb so that may give some indication

:hug:


----------



## Shifter

Afternoon all.

Hope your results arrive soon pip.

Sorry about the thyroid Logie, I hope it's a false alarm :hugs:

My bessy mate was over for a few hours this afternoon, was luverly to see him :cloud9: he's offered to take me and hubby to see Peter Pan! Am seeing other best mate on Saturday, not seen her in ages either and she's making an alphabet border for the nursery so am looking forward to seeing her designs so far :happydance:


----------



## beancounter

sorry to hear that logie :( what a bugger!
Well done on 30 weeks, 30 weekers!
Arse to your doctors pippam
Dont count on it marchmummy, people said I was small and peanut 4 pound 9 already apparently. The lil porker :cloud9:


----------



## claire-lou

Pip you just reminded me I was meant to ring the doc's between 1 and 2 for the result of a swab sent last week and totally forgot :dohh: Like it didn't even register in my head :hissy: I really hope they sort yours out soon.

I know what everyone means about baby's movement mine seems to stick entire limbs out of the side of my bump. Can anyone tell what the limb that is stuck out is, cos I haven't got a clue and keep thinking oh that might be a bum, then feeling the other side and I'm like oh... no that could be the bum :rofl:

Logie :hugs: you sound like you are having a bit of a rough time at the mo.


----------



## claire-lou

Sorry for repeating but which hyponbirthing book did you all get. I remeber it was on amazon but can't remember which one. Sorry again


----------



## Shifter

claire-lou said:


> Sorry for repeating but which hyponbirthing book did you all get. I remeber it was on amazon but can't remember which one. Sorry again

Hypnobirthing by Marie Mongan


----------



## lolly101

Wow we are such a chatty bunch!!!..It's funny I feel I know you all so well now but I've never even met you!!:rofl:
Bean I am one of the poor southerners too!! We went to Dorchester the other day...Hubby wanted some of the sausages from the posh sausage shop but we didn't have enough money!!!:rofl:

Shifter I know you will manage to find a way to get all your baby stuff. Like Debz said something always turns up..at the right time. Don't worry bout the cot yet...You are gonna be such a fab Mummy you will laugh about it in a few years.....:hugs:

I hope everyone who has had parents and family in accidents is ok. They say things come in 3's don't they....Weird

MM hope you got on ok at Docs. I will check back on here later to see what he says:hugs:It may be a reaction from your Mums' accident..??

With my son I used to get feet sticking out of me all the time. with this one I can't tell its arse from it's elbow!! Is anyone else the same?? I am getting belly shifting and loads movements but no sticking out feet and hands...do you think this is because I have anterior placenta? Has anyone else got any experience on this??I'm not "worried" but I wish I could work out what body parts I can feel when I press on my tummy!!

Katy congrats on 30 weeks. and Logie!!!

well I have to go cook the tea now...At least the nights are getting slightly longer...It will be summer before we know it and we can spend long summer days at the park with our babies!!!:hugs: to you all...


----------



## Shifter

Just had text from Gemma (Mummy Madness). Her doctors closed early so she's been sent to hospital, they suspect pre-eclampsia. She's very worried, of course. I'm sure she'll be fine though.

Big hugs to you hun :hugs:


----------



## icculcaz

omg hope shes ok!!!!!




btw wheres dorchester???????

and im a tight arsed yorkshire bird, who doesnt pay full price 4 owt :)


----------



## beancounter

Hugs and fingers crossed for gemma. I hope its fixable! 

There are two Dorchesters- one outside of oxford, the one we are talking about is the county town of Dorset, so right down south.


----------



## aurora32

Hope everything is ok Gemma, thinking of you, hope they sort it all out for you............:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## pippam116

March mummy said:


> pippam sorry I missed your post you must have posted it as I was posting my one and thenthe page changed, hope you dont have to wait too much longer for your test results, but no news is good news right? Lets hope so.
> 
> Good Luck for when you do receive them. :hug:

Thankyou hun i wish, infact if they only bothered sending results if there was a problem it would be better but they send all results here, my goodness, tmi but feels like in a minute baby is gonna pop out my fanwahhhh to say hi lol, i feel like im going to be sick from all this prodding, high and low all at one star jumps i think :))))

:cloud9::happydance:


----------



## Shifter

My LO loves doing star jumps too pip!


----------



## pippam116

:))) i never felt my other 2 as much as this, luv it :D really fancy cereals tonight, a good old mix up of my favourites, off cake for a change lol


----------



## lolly101

Cereals hmmm.. Just been to cupboard and hubby eaten all the frosties he got last week....Mmmm cornflakes not got same appeal tonight!!Might send him to shop!:rofl:


----------



## jms895

Awww Gemma, :hugs: and hope all is ok! Thanks for update Shifter xx

I been MW today and had the anti D, was ok and not as bad as thought. BP ok but measuring 2 weeks bigger again LOL so they sending me for a scan Monday @ 11.30 to check whats going on! Gulp hope he is not a big un! They said maybe long as OH is a big lad :rofl: Will let you know!
Hope you are all ok?
I getting an early one tonight, was up late doing uni work till 1am last night and been doing training today. Stuffed my face with lasagne and chips so I am knackered :lol:
xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## icculcaz

ahhh my geography is shocking..... ask me one on mobile phones :) (i work for t-mobile. any1 on contract with em and pay more than £30 pm for line rental give me a pm i'll try n get it half price 4 ya cos i got 7 spare half price line rentals goin spare) only 10 shifts between me n mat leave :D woooooohoooooooooooooooo


----------



## KatienSam

Hope everything is ok for MM, has anyone heard anything else yet???

jade - it wasnt as bad as everyone says is it, just a bit cold as it goes in and a sting after! saying that im still scared as i have to have my next one on wednesday :shock:

icculcaz - i wish i was on t mobile now, a line rental discount would be awesome! but im with orange :(

i really hope MM is ok... :hugs:

im feeling icky this evening so just having a quick browse of whats going on then im going to have a relaxing evening on the sofa i think

hope your all well

xxx


----------



## jms895

10 shifts icculcaz, you lucky!! I got 22 working days left and it cannot come sooner!!! I cant wait :rofl: Knackered!! xx


----------



## jms895

:hi: Katie I am fine thanks and hope you have a nice relaxing night.

After here, I will have a nice candle lit soak with the hypno birthing book and practice floating on red mist with my silver glove on :lol: :rofl: I am struggling with the visualisation.........

May take it to bed too and do the breathing again in bed.

Anyone tried the CD yet? I havent...... Also been dead busy so neglecting my squats and pelvic floor exercises for a few days! Need to crack on! xx


----------



## lolly101

I'm gonna say goodnight ladies too!!! I got 8 shifts left... and counting!!!:happydance:


----------



## jms895

Night night lolly xxxx


----------



## Shifter

Just had an update on Gemma, it's not looking great atm. Will put details in main thread on 3rd tri.

'night all
xx


----------



## KatienSam

jms895 said:


> After here, I will have a nice candle lit soak with the hypno birthing book and practice floating on red mist with my silver glove on

that made me laugh soooo much :rofl: people who have not read the book will think we are all crazy!

i havent practised anything yet im just reading through the book and then i will re-read when iv done it all and focus on breathing, relaxation and visulization techniques!

i have found a nursery chair (like a rocking chair with rocking footstall) on kiddicare reduced from £300 to £98 which i want to get and then im going to relax in that and do breathing etc which i can also do when baby is here to help calm him/her if needs be! :cloud9:

going to get my ball out and have a bounce, and have some raspberry leaf tea in a mo! birth preperations are coming on! start 2 cups of tea on Monday! i really enjoy the taste of it, which is weird because i have never liked herbal stuff usually, i cant even walk into a herbal shop without heaving :muaha:

xxx


----------



## jms895

I have a cupbaord full of tea, any type you can imagine! :lol: where do I get rasberry leaf from though? Want to start that about 35 weeks......
Yes I may just read the book and then re read, hard to read and practice at same time if you know what I mean?
May start properley on birthing ball next week!
Re the red mist and glove - yes I sound like the bloody exorcist or something :rofl: x


----------



## lolly101

Night Jade:hugs:

Thanks Holly. will check info then log off:hugs:


----------



## Shifter

I read the hypnobirthing book cover to cover and then re-read the exercises before starting to practice them. I use the CD roughly every other day to help me into deep trance and do the breathing and quick body relaxation before sleep every night. I haven't been doing the visualisations much though :blush:


----------



## jms895

Wow Shifter you sound like a pro..... does anyone struggle finding time to do it? I think when mat leave starts it will be easier for me xxx


----------



## Shifter

I just fit it into my bedtime routine. I usually fall asleep before the end of the cd :rofl:

I've been really crap about doing my pelvic floor exercises though :blush:


----------



## KatienSam

i always forget about my pelvic floor lol, when i remember i just go all out til it hurts lol

xx


----------



## Deb_baby

Hi all, hope everyone is well.

Finall got home at 7, 3 hours extra on train - it hut somebod on way from Newcastle to York and we got told to return to Newcastle and board another train and take a different route...grrr.

Hope Gemma is ok!! xx


----------



## tiggertea

Oh no! hope Gemma is ok :( 

All this talk of red mist and silver gloves..... if a newbie walked in and saw that they'd edge slowly away again! hehehe really must order that book before it's time to give birth and i'm clicking "buy now".... :rofl:

Glad the anti-d went well :hugs: always good when things don't hurt as much as you expect!


ouch - super long journey deb :( at least you got home safely x

well I wasn't on last night (miss me huh? huh? lol) coz early evening i felta bit, i dunno... wooooozy? best wayi can describe it. left hubby to fend for himself in the kitchen and I had a lie down. Got up about an hour later feeling a bit better and got the sewing machine out (mad, i know!) but I would like you all to meet someone....


https://images-1.redbubble.net/img/art/size:ularge/view:main/2408143-2-untitled.jpg

We aren't sure of his name yet - but it's believed he's the last of his kind.... (language barriers and all that!) He arrived at our house in the hope that our own monkey's arrival in March will bring a friend to play with and discuss all the important things in life.... Time will tell!


Ok so I know he's not perfect... but not bad for a first attempt! hehe


----------



## Logiebear

omg hope Gemma is ok, can't believe I didn't check the site last night and look what happens!!

My baby is going for it most of the time, feels like she is swinging off my instestines and punching my stomach then she turns and kicks me right down "there" lol.

Tiggertea that monkey is brilliant! I love monkeys, they are so funny. I love looking at bean's avatar too. I have Munkey, the original On Digital one and he makes me laugh just looking at him!


----------



## tiggertea

Monkeys are cool :) lol There is just something about em that makes you :rofl: isn't there?! glad I'm not the only one! hehe


----------



## Shifter

Morning all.

Cute monkey Debz! Good work 

Glad you got home OK Deb, sorry the journey was so long though. I hope you had a good cuddle with your OH.

No update from Gemma yet this morning. I'm going out with my mum later this morning so won't be at my computer for much of the day. If I hear anything while I'm out is there a volunteer to pass along any urgent messages to the forum? I have numbers for Lolly, Bean, Logie and Deb_baby. Who expects to be around all day?


----------



## tiggertea

I'll be here til after lunchtime at least (most likely all day tho) if you want me to send u my no?


----------



## aurora32

Morning Girls,

Hope you are all ok this morning,
Big hugs and best wishes to Gemma hope you and lo are feeling better today.
Cute monkey Debz.......:)
I can pass on meassages as ive to sit in all day for midwife if that helps Holly.



:hug:


----------



## Shifter

Thanks Debz and aurora. I'll pass any news to aurora as you're here all day.
xx


----------



## aurora32

Yeah il have square eyes by the ends of the day, got to wait in for midwife and she never gives a time just il see you on friday.

:hug:


----------



## tiggertea

hate days like that..... it's the days you sit in to wait for someone that you find you actually need to go somewhere/do something urgently!


----------



## aurora32

tiggertea said:


> hate days like that..... it's the days you sit in to wait for someone that you find you actually need to go somewhere/do something urgently!

Its a waste of a day, but i need these checks for high bp so i shouldnt really complain least they are now bothering to check me and take my previous probs seriously.


:hug:


----------



## Logiebear

I'll be here all day, it's my youngests 2nd Brithday today so I am on toy duty as dh is working and my eldest is at school! I'm on train and car play duty so I'm here. Did you say you had my number hun?


----------



## LittleBee

Hello everyone!! Lots of posts today!! Hope you are all ok!!
Hugs!!


----------



## Shifter

Thanks Logie, I do indeed appear to have your number from the big number swap some months ago!

But no need for a relay ladies, just heard from Gemma and they are both well, just waiting for doctor to discharge her. *big sigh of relief*


----------



## tiggertea

very true aurora - it's better to be peeved off at home and keeping healthy than able to float about as and when desired and the health service not to give a sh1t.... :hugs:



great news about gemma. glad all is well


----------



## aurora32

Shifter said:


> Thanks Logie, I do indeed appear to have your number from the big number swap some months ago!
> 
> But no need for a relay ladies, just heard from Gemma and they are both well, just waiting for doctor to discharge her. *big sigh of relief*

Thats great news so glad they are both ok and getting to come home........:hugs:


----------



## KatienSam

wow glad she is ok, was starting to worry reading back through the threads this morning that we hadnt heard anything. phewwy!

xx


----------



## beancounter

hello. Glad MM is getting better, even if she had to eat hospital food, which is horrible. I checked early this morning, and then I went off swimming. it took ages because its a 20 min walk each way when I can walk like a normal person, and today i feel a bit like (tmi) someone has yanked me pubes. 

LOVE your munkie debz. Don't ask me how many munkies I have. To be honest, I don't know :O I do like them quite a lot. I have threes big ITV digital/pg tip munkies alone. And several billion small ones of varing sizes. Some people think I have a problem, i prefer to think of myself as a sort of rescue home, protecting little munkies found in charity shops and boot sales. Hopefully my latest will be arriving tomorrow.


----------



## tiggertea

hehehe bean's munkie rescue :happydance:


----------



## Logiebear

You should meet my friend Carl Bean. He says he is building the worlds first indistructable army, MUNKIES!!!!!! :rofl:

I buy him monkeys wherever I see them and he loves them. His Facebook profile pic is one of the monkeys I bought him under the eiffel tower when he went to paris over Christmas lol. Personally I have a "thing" for Eeyore and have hundreds, they have invaded my home and my hubby buys them for me for special occasions. He used to buy them all the time but now we have too many and I am running out of space. May have to start kicking the kids teddys out for my Eeyores :rofl:

Glad Gemma is ok and she and bubs are going home still mum and bump xxx


----------



## beancounter

haha logie, I'm glad Im not the only one, even if it does mean you are giving any munkies you find to people who are not me :rofl: If we amassed our forces, we could take over the world!

it's mostly just the Pg tips ones I have, plus a few select sock munkies, someone tried to get me to rescue a toy chimp, but I didn't like that at all. I saw some nice crocheted stripy ones in john lewis, but they were insanely expensive. 

OH threatened to put some of my rescue centre into one of those vacuum compressor bags to save space :(


----------



## tiggertea

beancounter said:


> OH threatened to put some of my rescue centre into one of those vacuum compressor bags to save space :(

:gun: put HIM in a vacuum compressor bag to save space! :rofl:


----------



## Deb_baby

beancounter - love your monkey!

I have an addiction to elliot and button bears, even got 6ft one that stays on m bed and at last count i had just over 60 little ones and got another 6 for xmas...also i have him tattooed on m back, getting babys name underneath it.

Uh got home and half m house is packed away its so plain looking at bare walls, but then skip arrives today (nothing to actually go into it but oh well ill find some of OH clothes and got big car boot sale in York on Sunday need to sell my sofa somehow and lots of units.


----------



## Logiebear

Sorry if I missed something big but how come you're selling everything Deb?


----------



## Deb_baby

Our work has gone bust, and our house came with the job, and when we moved down from Aberdeen it cost us £700 to move everything, so were trying to downsize so we can just get a little van or something and not have to pay £700 to get back up. So selling all the big items..ie. sofa, fridge, tall units..OH wont let me sell his 52 inch tele he says he needs that :rofl:


----------



## katycam

hello everyone :)
just found out my oh is back for the weekend, got to go to dover to pick him up this evening. made me dead happy.
also he told me hes applied for married quarters out in germany near his camp so hopefully our housing situation is going to be solved. Will just have to wait a couple of months after bean is born till the wedding then we can have our own place.never been to germany before so will be weird moving out there not knowing it!


----------



## pippam116

re the headache, i called my midwife and she came out as was close by, bloodpressure slightly raised, but she not too worried at this stage, no other symptoms apart form headache and i dont appear to be dehydrated, so docs first thing in the morning cos they cant get me in today, started :hissy: and she then thought something wrong i was like honestly its just the head, its getting me down cos sick of telling kids to quiten down when theyre like mice anyway lol, had a big :hug: anyway and heard baby who was all ove the place when she was trying to get heart beat, just a quicky, in my notes, on the section before engaged, it says lie, and never in any of my pregnancys has it been filled, and today she put the word "long" in that section, is that long as in across me or either head first or breech? it confused me, 

:hug:


----------



## pippam116

glad things are looking up katy,xx


----------



## Logiebear

Dunno pip, never seen that in my notes so I am clueless, nothing new really :rofl:

Glad it doesn't seem anything serious hun xxx


----------



## tiggertea

glad the mw was happy with you pip - no idea what that means in your notes :( I'm a bit useless at all that stuff!

glad thigs are starting to work out katy.


----------



## aurora32

Thats great news katy.....:)
Glad all was ok with mw Pip found this hope it helps LIE: The position of the baby in the uterus. You may see 'Long Lie' or 'LL' which means longitudinal lie (the baby is straight up and down in the uterus).

:hug:


----------



## mummymadness

Hi girls , Thnak you for the kind messages .
So sorry to hear a few people are suffering with headaches at the moment , It is allways best to get checked girls no matter how small the problem is thow , This is what the m/ws told me Last night .
We are all well , Feel a little like a pin cushion but glad to be home .
Baby is still in Breech position been setttled that way for 6 weeks now arghhhhhh .

I hope your all well today . xxxxxx .


----------



## Logiebear

Glad to have to have you back gemma and everything is ok with you both. Get some rest :hug:


----------



## tiggertea

GLad youre back home and feeling a bit better Gemma - you had us all worried there! :hugs:


----------



## claire-lou

Thanks for the updates shifter, So glad everything is fine MM. You had us worried there for a bit.

Katycam that is brilliant news. Don't worry about not knowing Germany. With the married quaters its like a home for home with an english feel and very close knit.

I've got myself a bit worked up today. Had a couple of days annual leave this week and came back to work today. I'd got it into my head that I was doing a 12 hour shift today and a 7.5 tomorrow however I've got it all muddled up and I'm they are both 12 hour shifts. Which made me cry. How pathetic I know.


----------



## KatienSam

glad your home MM :hugs:

i found this site for maternity note help: 
https://www.gurgle.co.uk/articles/Tests_Checks/22383/Maternity_notes_understood.aspx

i went crazy today and decided to order everything i had left to buy so i should not just have a few little bits to get for hospital bag and i am done!

going to have to stay home all next week though for deliveries! ha ha ha!

now im am officially skint :( but happy that i have my babies stuff ready :)

yay!

xxx


----------



## pippam116

glad your home and ok mm, :hug:

im all shopped out till pay day which feels like ages away, but i have filled my freezers so can get more baby stuff, lol :happydance:

headache still here, but feel millions times better for seeing midwife and having a :hissy:

:hugs:


----------



## mummymadness

Glad you get your OH home for a bit , And your not silly for gettingw eepy at all Tigger hun :) .
Again thank you for the kind messages , Sorry i worried you all . xxxxxxxxx .


----------



## jms895

Mummymadness so glad you are home and ok :hugs:

Katy I love Germany, OH's mum is German and his family are there, lovely country!

Everyone ok?

So glad its Friday!!! xxx


----------



## Deb_baby

woohoo, got a scan date through post today was meant to be last week but its now 30th January - hopefully ill be off team yellow then.

OH got a job interview on Tuesday on The Isle of Arran!? yay.


----------



## jms895

Good luck for your OH Deb! And the Scan xx


----------



## pippam116

Deb_baby said:


> woohoo, got a scan date through post today was meant to be last week but its now 30th January - hopefully ill be off team yellow then.
> 
> OH got a job interview on Tuesday on The Isle of Arran!? yay.

yayy congrats for both :hugs:


----------



## claire-lou

Good luck for OH's interview Deb-baby. Congrats on scan :happydance:


----------



## lolly101

Debz love the munky!!! You are v cleva!!!

Deb_baby gud luck for your scan and DH for his interview!!!:hugs:

MM glad you home ok.... I said to Holly last night I feel like you are all my friends even thought I don't know you all, It would be so lovely if we could all meet up, but I guess meeting up on here will have to do we are all so spread out oeve the country!!! Whose house is in the middle?????:rofl:Get the kettle on!!!:rofl:


Katy I guess as I am typing this you are with your OH:happydance:. am glad you are working out where to live...What a relief. I hope you have a good weekend!!!


Pip hope your headache goes soon:hugs:

Well Dan wants me to watch TV with him now..who am I to refuse???


----------



## aurora32

lolly101 said:


> Debz love the munky!!! You are v cleva!!!
> 
> Deb_baby gud luck for your scan and DH for his interview!!!:hugs:
> 
> MM glad you home ok.... I said to Holly last night I feel like you are all my friends even thought I don't know you all, It would be so lovely if we could all meet up, but I guess meeting up on here will have to do we are all so spread out oeve the country!!! Whose house is in the middle?????:rofl:Get the kettle on!!!:rofl:
> 
> 
> Katy I guess as I am typing this you are with your OH:happydance:. am glad you are working out where to live...What a relief. I hope you have a good weekend!!!
> 
> 
> Pip hope your headache goes soon:hugs:
> 
> Well Dan wants me to watch TV with him now..who am I to refuse???


:rofl::rofl::rofl:

think id have the furthest to come, unless Debs Oh gets job in Arran, good luck for that or Katy gets to Germany.
The idea is very nice as you ladies are all lovely, one in a million wouldnt wish to have a better group of ppl to share my pg with......:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Deb_baby

haha if he doesnt get it, will be moving back to Aberdeen so we can car share Aurora32 :rofl:

just eaten some grapes OH bought me feel so sick now why do they make your tongue feel all weird after?

He's gutted baby hasnt kicked when he's been around he keeps missing it. haha. Finally got him to do the deed last night too :D first time since last June(the night we concieved!) woohoo haha - prob tmi. 

Gutted though he broke my led bath lights when i was away :( now i have no multi colour while having a bath and he used my shampoo/conditioner!! Grrr.

Well, skip arrived and BIL filled it full to top within an hour, i havent got anything in it yet haha. biggest waste of £180 and i aint even used it yet x


----------



## aurora32

Deb_baby said:


> haha if he doesnt get it, will be moving back to Aberdeen so we can car share Aurora32 :rofl:

:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:

Well i hope he get hunn........:hugs:


----------



## lolly101

Deb_baby said:


> He's gutted baby hasnt kicked when he's been around he keeps missing it. haha. Finally got him to do the deed last night too :D first time since last June(the night we concieved!) woohoo haha - prob tmi.
> 
> Gutted though he broke my led bath lights when i was away :( now i have no multi colour while having a bath and he used my shampoo/conditioner!! Grrr.

thats why he did the deed last night then hun!!!:rofl::rofl:


----------



## mummymadness

Yayyy on been able to do the deed , We still havent since well god knows when lol .

I think my house is in the middle , But its not big enough for us all ... So you will all be piled up in the garden lol .

We are all friends , You keep me sane in the stressy days lol . xx .


----------



## Shifter

Evening all.

Sorry about your headache pip, but glad the MW didn't think it was serious.

Katy - moving abroad may be scary, but if it means you and your OH can be together with the baby then it will be totally worth it :hugs:

Deb - wish your OH good luck at the interview! It's good that he's getting interviews now, definitely a good sign. And Isle of Arran is a HUGE improvement on Cornwall! (In terms of location of family etc. Nothing at all wrong with Cornwall itself :blush: )

I had a lovely day shopping with my mum. I was intending just to get some terry nappies and a few hospital bag essentials, but it turned into this huge spree and my mum very generously bought LOTS of baby clothes :cloud9: 

Apart from a dizzy spell while queuing for the loo in M&S (not had one of those in a couple of months) it was a fab day and has cheered me up loads. I actually feel almost ready for bubs now!

I got a great bargain in Mothercare - a starter kit reduced from £20 to £12.50. It's a rather handy bag (perfect for baby's hospital bag), cotton wool, wipes, shampoo, body wash, lotion, oil, muslin squares etc. Very pleased with that :happydance:

And I got a terry nappy kit too: bucket, 12 nappies and pins, 6 waterproof pants, (more) wipes, liners and nappy soak.

I had fun unpacking it all into the nursery with my mum, which now looks increasingly baby-ready! Loved showing hubby everything when he got home from work too, he went all gooey over the little Winnie the Pooh outfits!!

He's gone out for a few drinks with work peeps this evening though, so am watching Star Trek and planning to practice my visualisations soon!

Oooh, long post :blush:


----------



## aurora32

Glad you had a nice day Holly and got things for baby, it makes it more real when you start getting things, i did that woth mmy mum on Tuesday it was really nice, i was sore on wednesday after all the walking but worth it though.


----------



## Deb_baby

does anybody else get Hot flushes? i'm roasting hot..so tempting to go and stand out in the rain to just cool down...its making me feel really sick and dizzy :(


----------



## tiggertea

I'm gonna claim the worst journey to meet in the middle coz I have to cross a sea.... hehehe :rofl:

glad you had a successful shopping trip holly! now relax for the rest of the weekend!

go deb and oh gettin some action.... we haven't since.... i dunno when! Much to hubby's displeasure! :blush:


----------



## pippam116

thanks shifter n lolly, its a lil better, time will tell, went over my nabors for a few cuppas, so kids were busy playing, nice and quiet yeah...glad they gone off to bed easily tonight, TMI WARNING, sneezed lots tonight, so just got ready for bed and got myself a huge moohoosive pad to make sure its the sneezes lmfao.. well with the leak before, just a bit cautious! really fancy a huge crispy warm pitta bread filled with lashes of salad and garlic sauce, but avnt got any so clusters did ! :o hope you all having a good evening, am so bored so may be chatting away, for a wee while longer


PP


----------



## pippam116

Deb_baby said:


> does anybody else get Hot flushes? i'm roasting hot..so tempting to go and stand out in the rain to just cool down...its making me feel really sick and dizzy :(

sometimes, though DH asked me what i been upto today cos have really rosey cheeks lmfao
:rofl:

:hugs:


----------



## aurora32

Deb_baby said:


> does anybody else get Hot flushes? i'm roasting hot..so tempting to go and stand out in the rain to just cool down...its making me feel really sick and dizzy :(

I was like that earlier i opened my back door to cool down much to the disgust of my Oh who thought i was mad......so i just looked at him and said its all your fault anyway :rofl:


----------



## pippam116

lmao


----------



## KatienSam

oooo i get these hot flushes too!! this is what happened to me in the hairdressers, i got really hot and then had to run to the toilet to throw up! not once, or twice but three times!

i have been getting them at home as well but i tend to be able to strip off and open the door (back door or freezer lol) makes me feel awful... 10-15 mins later im fine again!

weird!

xxx


----------



## Deb_baby

Its all calmed down now thank god.

Just put away OH washing and found a bag in his wardrobe...Full of juice, crisps and chocolate bars :rofl: he said its because me and baby get a hospital bag so he thought he could take one too with emergency stuff :rofl: got knows what hes packed counts as emergency but was very cute :D

I think Holly should train to be one of these Hypnobirthing instructors and teach classes hehe i feel awfully thick when i read what she write about it, but also calms me alot..Thanks.


----------



## pippam116

aww how sweet is that deb, bless :))


----------



## mummymadness

Glad the shopping trip was great fun for you and your mum Holly :) .

I have been the opposite Deb hun i cannot get warm lol . Hope you cool down soon thow .
lmao at your Hubby bless him was feeling all left out and needed his own bag lol . x .


----------



## pippam116

off to bed ladies, DH has just put protective covers on the mattress, lmfao.. think he's reading the looks on my face, having one of them nights when downstairs feel strange, and BH ! bless him i know Chloe was early but not this early im done cooking her yet hehe...alomst 33 weeks yayyyyy 
xx


----------



## mummymadness

Awww bless your OH all prepared Pip lol .
Sleep well . x .


----------



## Shifter

Deb_baby said:


> Its all calmed down now thank god.
> 
> Just put away OH washing and found a bag in his wardrobe...Full of juice, crisps and chocolate bars :rofl: he said its because me and baby get a hospital bag so he thought he could take one too with emergency stuff :rofl: got knows what hes packed counts as emergency but was very cute :D

Bless him!



Deb_baby said:


> I think Holly should train to be one of these Hypnobirthing instructors and teach classes hehe i feel awfully thick when i read what she write about it, but also calms me alot..Thanks.

Well... funny you should say that... I have been casting around for a career that will mean I can stay home with baby as much as possible and recently I can't help thinking about this possibility :blush: glad I calm you down, certainly don't mean to make you feel thick though :-o sorry :hug:


----------



## keldac

I hope you ladies are all sleeping well - its 4am and I'm awake again! aaaahhhh!!!!!
If its not backache, its heartburn, if its not that its sleeplessness

Oh the joys!


----------



## claire-lou

I get the hot flushes as well I end up stripped to my pants laid on bathroom floor tiles cos they are nice and cold and I'm close to the loo in case I throw. 

Really glad you had a good shopping trip Shifter, hope you are feeling a little more settled now you have got a few bits. :hugs:

:hissy::hissy:My GHD's spectacularly blew up this morning at half five and are very terminally ill:hissy::hissy::hissy:


----------



## Logiebear

WOW you lot can chat late at night, how come you aren't all knckered like me lol I thought 10.30pm was late for me last night but you lot are always at it lol.

I get hot flushes but only in the night. Most of the time I can't get warm, it's awful.

Glad most of us seem to be starting to get that "i feel a bit ready" feeling for their bubs. I'm terrified of having 3 little ones at home as there will only be 3 1/2 yrs between all 3 of them. I have an 11yr old too but she's at school all day!

Well I spoke to the breast Feeding co ordinator at my ante natal unit yesterday and she is going to do some research into my history and come and speak to me when I am there on Fri. As I desperately want to bf this baby and feel like there are many things in my way but no one to clear them up for me. So hopefully she can help :happydance:

Hope everyone is going to have a lovely weekend. 

I have just added Pippam on MSN and was wondering if anyone else wants to add me, I'm lonely lol No seriously, would be great to chat on there too. Just pm me your msn addy xxx:happydance:


----------



## Shifter

Morning all.

Sorry you're having trouble sleeping Keldac :hugs:

Logie - hooray about the bf consultation! Good for you for really going for this!

My mum just called to talk about something in the Mothercare catalogue she picked up yesterday. She now wants to take me shopping again for more things. I told her off about the money and she insisted that her and dad can manage to buy us the things we need :cry: (happy tears)


----------



## pippam116

morning ladies, sleepless nights are cruel :hissy: i woke up crack of dawn today and full of cold, which is a good thing cos i know where that awful headache came from now :) plenty of hot lemon squash for me mmmm any excuse i love it :rofl:
Thanks for the add log, and the same goes with me if anyone else fancies chatting on msn give me a pm :)xxx

how nice of your mum shifter xxx


----------



## KatienSam

ahhh shifter thats so lovely of your mum! hopefully it will help you relax a bit about being prepared for baby big :hugs: for your mum and dad!!

logie - thats great news about the BF hoping she can find out some info for you so you will have a successful time this time!!

im having a hot flush right now lol im just sitting in my undies on the sofa pphhheeewwwweeee its weird! i want to hoover but im too hot (what an excuse lol)

xx


----------



## beancounter

morning all. thats great about the bf consultant logie. And getting your shoppings done shifter :) i think i might go to town later and look at the baby bouncers and slings. And take my damn swimming costume back to mothercare because the lycra went rotten in 6 seconds flat and i looked after it really well :hissy: i'm on to number 3 now and they arnt cheap. grr


----------



## LittleBee

Morning ladies!! We went crib and stroller searching yesterday!! We decided for the crib and furniture (Pali) but we are between Quinny buzz and Stokke..so confused!!
It's sales period here sooo shop shop shopping!!
Logie I 'm going to bf too..hoping it will be a great xperience!


----------



## beancounter

ps am i the only pregnant woman in the world that falls into a coma each night?? Appart from my 4am pee, of course.


----------



## claire-lou

Bean my coma can start as early as half seven. I'm just keeping everything crossed that it continues.


----------



## Shifter

beancounter said:


> ps am i the only pregnant woman in the world that falls into a coma each night?? Appart from my 4am pee, of course.

LOL! There are others, but you're a rare breed, like orangutangs! I get off to sleep well enough, but then whichever hip I'm laying on starts to ache and rolling over can't be done in my sleep - too much of me and my support pillow to move :rofl: And I have got up to wee at exactly the same time for the last four nights running 2.35am. Weird.


----------



## beancounter

as long as i am a cute little baby orang-utan and not a dominant male with great big headflaps!

my munkie arrived! so excited :blush:


----------



## Shifter

beancounter said:


> as long as i am a cute little baby orang-utan and not a dominant male with great big headflaps!
> 
> my munkie arrived! so excited :blush:

LOL! Yeah, the babies are so cute! Hooray for munkie! I want one now... and a baby orangutang, and a lion cub....


----------



## Deb_baby

beancounter said:


> ps am i the only pregnant woman in the world that falls into a coma each night?? Appart from my 4am pee, of course.

i fall into a coma each night, but im up at 5am to pee haha x


----------



## tiggertea

Morning ladies!
I'm one of the comatose pregnant ladies too.... i have no trouble drifting off (on the nights the backache stays away and bubs doesn't beat me to a pulp!) but as soon as hubby's alarm goes off at 5am that's me.... time to pee, then bubs kicks long enough to keep me wide awake!

Yay for the munkie bean! hope he's settling in well to "Bean's munkie rescue" and making lots of new friends!

Your mum and dad are really pulling out all the stops holly - that's FAB news! hopefully you feel a little better now? :)

Glad the mw is finding you BF info logie - hope it all works out for ya :hugs:

hot-flush ladies.... hope you cool off soon!

anyone feeling sick/yukky - get well soon!


----------



## Logiebear

I have the tremendous boody bach ache today and I have to go out washing machine shopping now! grrrrrrrrrrrr.

Hopefully won't be too long as I will be in tears with the kids in tow too!


----------



## Shifter

Thanks Debz I do feel better but am a bit worried about the financial consequences of spending now further down the line... but once my MA starts it'll help loads. Just hoping that everything is ok with my application now :shock:


----------



## pippam116

just had my letter for maternity grant, gtetitng it tuesday, wahooo only sent it on Monday! :)))


----------



## KatienSam

i havent heard about my maternity allowance or my sure start grant yet :hissy:

i tried to phone them yesterday but they were closed (they closed at 4.30 - part timers lol)

xx


----------



## pippam116

KatienSam said:


> i havent heard about my maternity allowance or my sure start grant yet :hissy:
> 
> i tried to phone them yesterday but they were closed (they closed at 4.30 - part timers lol)
> 
> xx

think you sent yours a few days before mine didn't you..? so hpefully wont be long yet, mine was straight forward claim so may be why i got it so quick, :hugs:


----------



## mummymadness

Logie hun i sent my msn over , I can chat for england lol .Hope the bf consaltant can help :).
Awwww Holly your mum sounds wonderfull , How sweet of them to help and yayyyy for more baby bits .

Hope your feeling better soon Pip .

Pmsl Katie tooo hot to hoover , Sounds like a new slogan for an advert some where lol .

I dont do Comas bean wish i could , I have never been a great sleeper .
Iam allways to engrossed with bnb lol .

Hope every ones well today , Iam going to Mums later . Shes still real sore and stiff so going to take her some of the tea i saved for her last night .

xxxxxx.


----------



## pippam116

thanks MM, hope your mums on the mend, feel free to save me some dinner next time, DH cooks stuff him n kids like so i end up picking :) , can't cope with my man flu, just releaved the headache wasnt something pregnancy related, its slowly easing think i was mega bunged up which didnt help, am on the ebay hunt again today, its addictive, but figured might aswell try n get whats left to get cheaper, hope u all have a luvly day, i've done my house work and chucked kids in the back garden, dont think i can manage the getitng dressed bit yet too comfy :))


----------



## keldac

I'm so jealous reading about all you ladies who fall into a coma each night! LOL Been laughing my head off!

I've had a very stressful trip to B&Q - my kids were little monsters and wouldn't do as they were told at all. I think I will treat myself to an afternoon siesta - although I know thta will make me worse tonight I don't care!!!!!!!!!


----------



## aurora32

Hi Girls,

How is everyone today?

I dont fall into a coma i havnt slept properly now in over 3 weeks just cannot fall asleep even though im knackered i cat nap if im lucky.....:cry:

So lovely of your mum shifter to take you shopping again hope you have another lovely day.

Hope your mums feeling a bit better Gemma.

Good luck with the bf Logie, Im wanting to Bf this baby not had any luck with it so far and with this being last baby so want to make it work going to bf workshop and then when in hospital to see the co ordinator there so i know what im doing etc, if i do all i can and fail at least i tried my best.

Hope you get over the cold soon Pip nothing worse that a flippin cold...:hugs: and gz on getting your sure start grant helps a lot doesnt it?

Hope the flushes settle down for you katie i so know how you feel its horrid and nothing helps just have to wait for it to pass, hope you find out about your mat grant soon too.
Hope you have a nice siesta Keldac i find myself doing that quite a lot but i feel lousy when i wake up all shaky and sick.

:hug::hug::hug:


----------



## tiggertea

Holly - just believe everything will fall into place hun :hugs: try not to worry too much - that's my approach! Your MA will be useful too when it kicks in.


----------



## mummymadness

Becarefull Pip i am just like you and ebay addicted lol , I think we should join a support group for addicts lol .

It was stew i saved her she woffed it down , First thing shes eaten in days so i hope she really did enjoy it and wasnt just been polite pmsl .
Tonight Iam going to attempt home made chicken kievs with jacket potatoes arghhhh i must be crazy .

Hope everyones well . x .


----------



## beancounter

hello.
I don't know how you shopaholics do it. I've been to mothercare, mamas and papas and babies R us- they are all close together in the retail bit of town- and I am knackered (and thats WITH the nightly coma). I took the swimming costumes back (no problems, even without a receipt) and I chose a baby sling, and a little bouncy chair a (reduced) and a little toy horsie that rattles. Plus some eco nappies and pressies for a friends kiddies. Exhausted! 

A bit excited about the new ilea opening in feb. Is 50 quid a good price for a cot? 

Going to check the OH has put the chair up correctly now :D


----------



## claire-lou

mummymadness said:


> chicken kievs with jacket potatoes arghhhh i must be crazy .

If I made DH homemade chicken kiev he'd think the nesting instinct had kicked in. I'm afraid cooking isn't my strong point. Thou I have improved which is saying something. 

DH goes to scotland tomorrow until friday on a course :cry: I've been trying so hard to pretend that the thought of him being so far away isn't stressing me out I keep forgetting to ask where in Scotland :blush: His company are paying for them to travel upon the train which will take over 5 hours, so I've got myself paranoid that I'm gonna go into labour at some point this week and that he's going to miss it. Gonna try and make a special effort tonight tonight when I finish work, getting a takeaway on way home and some non-alcoholic grape juice stuff. I've just got to try not to fall asleep before the end of the film :dohh:. I don't want him to go :hissy::hissy: We haven't spent so long apart since I finished uni in 2005. The most is three nights which was stag/hen weekends.


----------



## KatienSam

i have been in a coma the last 2 nights but usually i cant sleep properly! and i have been having about 9 hours a night and still feel tired in the morning lol

bean - well done with your shopping, when ur a shopaholic the adrenaline keeps you going (and the money burning a hole in your pocket lol)

how do you make homemade chicken kievs?! i LOOOOOVE a kiev but i wouldnt know where to start to make them myself but iv taken to cooking things recently!

i have been a bit weird today think baby is having a growth spurt, i keep getting suddenly very hungry and gettin the shakes! but then at the same time i have a poorly belly?! xx


----------



## tiggertea

bean - yay for shopping!!! and yep - £50 is positively a bargain for a cot!

claire - hopefully those few days will fly by and your OH will be back before you even realise he's gone :hugs:

katie - get you, wanting to cook lots of yummy things.... nesting?? :) I have no idea where to start with kievs from scratch either.... am considering making some chocolate brownies though...... (healthy food?! what's that??)


----------



## KatienSam

im going to make some cookies about 10pm, fresh cookies and walm milk hmmmmm

xx


----------



## tiggertea

stop teasing!!!!  lol - you wanna send me some of those?! the chocolate brownies didn't happen - i hadn't all the ingredients and there are up to 90mph winds here tonight so i'm not goin out to find em!


----------



## KatienSam

lol got to love cake at the mo!!

i forgot to tell you all what my OH said last night...

i told him a while ago that i didnt want to put on too much excess weight etc and that when i am eating my dinner i keep eating until im uncomfy and so want to stop. so he said he would tell me to stop eating when im full.

anyway, we were tucking into fajhitas and we normally have 4 each... i got to number 3 and said 'ahhh im really full up' and then started to prepare number 4. he looked at me really sheepishly and said 'is this where u want me to make a comment about your bum?' i was very confused and then realised what he meant!

ha ha bless him, really made me laugh but now i know where the extra weight is going... my big butt!


----------



## tiggertea

hehehe - your poor OH - he had prob prepared himself for a slap too! (but I guess that extra fajhita off your plate would have been a nice cure for the pain!)

Oh - and my hubby has just informed me that contrary to popular belief men like shapely bums...... :happydance: that's good news then!


----------



## KatienSam

yeah he does like an extra bit of weight to the bum area... when i say i have a fat bum he says fat with a PH meaning Phat (ghetto lingo for awesome!) bless him! i was always such a tiny little thing but i have got more shaply being pregnant and he seems to like it but i dont think he would dare say anything different ha ha!

(the dog got the extra fajhita! ;) )


----------



## icculcaz

beancounter said:


> ps am i the only pregnant woman in the world that falls into a coma each night?? Appart from my 4am pee, of course.

im with ya on that one!!!!! soon as im warm n cumfy im comatore til bdade comes n attackes me#with usually a dightsaber and t`e words#look muemy im ggodie /baddie vader today...


----------



## lolly101

I am also one of those women that goes into a coma. I have a wee then go straight back to sleep til about 5 mins before the alarm goes off!!!

Bean we are also looking forward to the new Ikea opening!! We had a catalogue thru our door yest for it!!! Lots of stuff going on there for its opening!!! I think Hubby has redesigned the whole house with Ikea furniture!!:rofl: £50 for a cot is a bargain!!!

Pip I am glad you know what your headache was...Glad its "just" a cold but at the same time hope you are better v soon cos they are horrible at the best of times:hugs:

Holly soooo glad about your Mum buying you those baby bits!!! I know how much that means..she must be excited to do it too!!:hugs: I'm glad you are feeling a bit more sorted now:hugs:

Katie hope your tummy ok now and settled a bit...Loving cake??? Mmm sweet tooth, could be a girl!!!

Mmm cookies... I'm gonna make oatmeal and raisin cookies with Dan in the morning!! I bet they are gone by lunchtime!!! they must be healthy if the have oats and raisins in!!!:rofl:

As for homemade chicken kiev MM you are brave!!! I wouldn't know how to start..how do you keep the garlic sauce in the middle?? :rofl:I just buy ready made ones!!! I'm glad your Mum ate properly.... I love stew in the winter...with dumplings(I don't even make those myself!!!)

Claire_ Lou don't forget we will be here for you.. I hope DH is home soon for you tho.:hugs:

Well I have got the steriliser out from the loft today and tested it, it still works. I have delimescaled it and cleaned it... It's ready on the side now!!
My hospital bag is down from the loft, a few bits are in it but I know where everything else is just in case!!

My nephew did very well today, he took part in the South of England big athletics meet, he was very excited and met a few atheletes that are part of team GB. He is in the Bournemouth Athletics club... He did very well and got a new personal best in his 100 metres!!! :happydance:


----------



## mummymadness

Claire i compleatley understand and feel awfull when Andy goes away to work .
If you ever want to chat while your home and need a natter where allways online us March girls as you probably know lol .

£50 is a super bargain bean hun deffinatley get that :) .

Katie i can smell cookie smells now mmmmmmmmmmmmmmm plzzzzzz share lol .

Glad steriliser still works for you Lolly hun , Thats when we know its close when were getting things out the loft ready lol .

Im shattered tonight but engrossed watching oceans 12 lol very funny . xx .


----------



## Dawn0315

hey fellow march mommies to be !


----------



## Shifter

Morning all. Welcome to the March club Dawn!

When we were in Bristol we literally lived up the road from Ikea, we avoided it at weekends because the traffic was soooo bad, but it was a mega temptation! I'd go around the market place with a big basket, eyes like a hawk looking for funky bargains! Now our nearest Ikea is a half hour drive away, so the temptation is a bit more removed, but it's still nice and accessible when we need it! It's on a retail park with a HUGE Mamas & Papas and Babies R Us, that's where mum's taking me tomorrow :happydance:

Yesterday afternoon was spent with one of my best friends, she is making the border for the nursery and we talked about ideas for that :happydance:

Then me and hubby went to get some shopping and he surprised me big time. I was bypassing the baby isle but he went back and went down it. I caught up with him, confused and said "There's nothing we need down there, it's all disposable nappies and formula." He said "There are things I need to know about." And went foraging!

I followed him and in no time he had found biodegradable disposable nappies and eco-friendly baby wipes, both of which I had planned to have to buy online! Bless him!

I asked where this sudden interest in these things came from and he said that it's feeling real now! I know what he means, when a big event is too far away he can't get excited about it. It was the same with our wedding, he refused to join in the planning because it was too far away!

He's on a major kick with the baby stuff now, he wants to go to Mothercare this afternoon to try car seats out! :happydance:


----------



## KatienSam

shifter - my Oh has been the same, not very excited all the way through (that i could tell anyway) but now i hear him talkin got his mates about it on the phone, and every night before we go to bed he holds my belly waiting for some wiggles! (he still wont talk to it though, think he feels weird lol) but last night his friend came round and asked if he was out an sam said no he was waiting for a baby now so wouldnt be out! ha ha - he has a long time to wait lol

xx


----------



## Shifter

Katie - LOL! Mine still wants to go out and I'm making sure to not mind when he does because I know he will want to stay home all the time when the baby arrives! He's been super sweet and enthusiastic from the beginning, talking to and stroking bump, but now he's getting into the "stuff"! Plus, just now I was reading Neecee's thread about contractions and hubby was reading too and he suddenly got all emotional and said "it's not fair. All these women are having their babies. I wanna hold our baby." :cloud9:


----------



## KatienSam

awww thats sooo sweet, get him!! :cloud9:

my OH said 'are you ready to be a mummy' last night with a big grin on his face :) i so am!! but im also trying to enjoy my bump because i do love my round baby belly!


----------



## Shifter

KatienSam said:


> awww thats sooo sweet, get him!! :cloud9:
> 
> my OH said 'are you ready to be a mummy' last night with a big grin on his face :) i so am!! but im also trying to enjoy my bump because i do love my round baby belly!

Yeah, same here. Ready but still loving being pregnant! I wonder if we'll both still be saying that come March??!


----------



## beancounter

ooooh lolly, are you going to head up my way when it opens? I don't think I am brave enough to go to the opening, side tables for 3 quid or not. OH is not happy because he thinks that he will be forced into buying things he doesn't need. This is because he thinks that it is ok for bookshelves to be held up with structural copies of raj persaud. He is wrong. It's going to fall down and kill me and then he will be sorry!! (she says dramatically)

Ikea is next to the retail park with the big mothercare, mama and papas and babies R us so it will prolly be worth the trip lolly :D Even though it takes an hour and a half from my sisters. 

My OH is cleaning the curtains today. Definitely nesting. I guess one of us ought to. He is also planning on stealing his friends newborn- impatient, much.


----------



## Shifter

beancounter said:


> My OH is cleaning the curtains today. Definitely nesting. I guess one of us ought to. He is also planning on stealing his friends newborn- impatient, much.

:rofl:

Looks like all our OHs are getting ready now!


----------



## Tinax

hey all :)

i am due the 10th March xx


----------



## mummymadness

Welcome to The March friends Dawn hun :) .

Awwwww Holly and Katie so glad OH seem to be real excited now , I guess Andy gets more excited than me from the moment i pee on a silly test lol .
Lol Lets hope your OH doesnt spend the first few months of your new babys life in prison for steeling his friends Baby bean Pmsl lol lol .

I Keep having a dream iam having a c section , It scares me sensless .
All the way through , I just have this feeling it will be a c section .
And baby is still breech (Comfertably now for 6 weeks arghhhh) , The m/w says not to worry as untill around 35 weeks they believe baby will probably turn (But iam getting close to that soon lol).
I have decided if they offer a ecv if offered , I just dont want to the risk with that procedure . xxxxx .


----------



## Logiebear

Good morning ladies, hope everyone had a great night, cookies and all lol yum yum. My Chicken is in the oven roasting and I am on a kitchen cleaning mission today along with a tip trip later to get rid of all our rubbish.

Got my new washing machine yesterday courtesy of my FIL and he was great about it. It's a 1600rpm and takes a 7kg load. Just what you need when there is 6 of you and one is a little baby!

Also we bought a new microwave and it's fab. Sad but I love new gadgets in the house!

Hope everyone has a much more relaxing day than me :rofl:


----------



## Shifter

Yay Logie! New machines!

I've fallen out with our washer dryer, it can only dry very small loads and I am realising how impractical it will be with a child, especially as we're using real nappies :dohh:

Hi Tinax! More new March ladies. We're turning into an army now!


----------



## tiggertea

Welcome to the new ladies!

Everyone seems to be in good form today - yay! 

yay for over-excited OHs and new machines! hehehe I really want a trip to IKEA too - ours is about an hour away - but need to gather up some pennies again first!


----------



## Logiebear

how rude of me, I forgot to say welcome to the new ladies joining us at the last hurdle!!

I just watch Russell Howards DVD and I have quite literally pissed myself laughing at him! How mental is he! Frankie Boyle tonight, better break out the tenna lady :rofl:


----------



## Deb_baby

Welcome to the new girls.

Shifter - where is Ikea next to you? since our not too far away from me.

Well i went out for dinner to a little pub last night and had chicken kievs but it had like no garlic in it was quite dissapointed but i ordered dessert afterwards got OH a little apple pie and me a big pudding with: fudge brownie, chocolate cake, crunchie nuggets, profiteroles, choc and fudg sauce, choc and vanilla ice cream, whipped cream and flakes.....it was meant to be for 4 people sharing and the man nearly took a heart attack when he found out it was just for me :D i finished it all tho so im very pleased.

Away to make a bacon sandwich i think.

OH has another job interview on tuesday for Ilkley he got put forward for it from the man thats does the wines for the place we work now, so all good.


----------



## Deb_baby

Logiebear said:


> how rude of me, I forgot to say welcome to the new ladies joining us at the last hurdle!!
> 
> I just watch Russell Howards DVD and I have quite literally pissed myself laughing at him! How mental is he! Frankie Boyle tonight, better break out the tenna lady :rofl:

Gottalove Frankie Boyle, im loving Jimm Carr or Dara O'Brian.

Forgot to add when was out for dinner yesterday i went to pay and me and OH walked past this couple and the woman said to her partner she thought there was going to be an earthquake cos of the size of my belly...i nearly started :cry:, OH decided it was the funniest thing he'd heard all week and burst out laughing in the middle of the pub all the way to car

what a bitch


----------



## Shifter

Deb_baby said:


> Welcome to the new girls.
> 
> Shifter - where is Ikea next to you? since our not too far away from me.

Birstall, near Leeds. There's a huge retail park there, complete with cinema and about a dozen restaurants. It's just off the M62 (junction 27 I think).



Deb_baby said:


> Well i went out for dinner to a little pub last night and had chicken kievs but it had like no garlic in it was quite dissapointed but i ordered dessert afterwards got OH a little apple pie and me a big pudding with: fudge brownie, chocolate cake, crunchie nuggets, profiteroles, choc and fudg sauce, choc and vanilla ice cream, whipped cream and flakes.....it was meant to be for 4 people sharing and the man nearly took a heart attack when he found out it was just for me :D i finished it all tho so im very pleased.

:rofl::rofl::rofl:

Which pub?? I must try this epic dessert!

What a horrible woman as you were leaving though. Some people are just mean. But I believe in karma, so she will get what's coming to her.



Deb_baby said:


> OH has another job interview on tuesday for Ilkley he got put forward for it from the man thats does the wines for the place we work now, so all good.

Oooh! That would be handy. Wish him loads of luck from me!


----------



## mummymadness

Welcome Tina :) , This is a great thread pull up a seat with us March girls .

Yayyyyyyyyyyy for washing loads Suzanne hun , You have such a hard time i know your soo chuffed to be able to do your washing now .

I hope your Washer/dryer becomes more friendly Holly hun bahhhhh they never dry well do they :( .

Awww deb sorry that woman made you feel like that , And i would of made OH sleep in the garden lol lol .
I made home made chicken kievs hun , You shoulda said i would of sent some over (Hummm some how lol).


----------



## Shifter

I usually manage ok with the machine, just sometimes I put too much in and it comes out still damp :dohh:


----------



## mummymadness

ahhhhh i see what you mean , Lets hope it runs ok with all thoose real nappies .
I love radiators for drying as i only have one of thoose tiny load dryers so i carnt do allot either hun . xxxxxxxx .


----------



## Deb_baby

https://i368.photobucket.com/albums/oo122/debbaby_2009/015.jpg

im hoping this works x

its the dessert :D

At The Anchor Inn


----------



## mummymadness

Ohhh my gosh im drouling yummmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm .


----------



## Shifter

WOW!

Is that the Anchor Inn at Gargrave? I've never been but heard good things about it.


----------



## Deb_baby

yeah it certainly is the anchor inn at gargrave :D that pudding and their garlic mayo is the best and i hate mayo, but i can live off of it, been sending OH up to buy little tubs off of them.


----------



## Shifter

:rofl:


----------



## KatienSam

oh my that pudding looks amazing, there is a restaurant that does something similar around here but they never have it when we go!! my OH could dimolish one of those easiyl btu i dont think i could! ha ha

i have a 7kg washing machine too, its very handy if you have lots of washing, but i put mine on the radiators because i love the fresh smell around the house and i normally shrink things in the dryer lol

we are off to in-laws tonight for some curry for tea! hmmm yummy!

im off to get some cleaning done!

speak to you all later!

xx


----------



## KatienSam

oh bum, i forgot to welcome the newbies, i have added tina to the list as she had details, let me know due date and sex of baby and i will add the other!

army of march mummies! :happydance:

xx


----------



## aurora32

Afternoon Girls, how are you alp today?

Welcome to the New ladies, hope you have a happy healthy last few weeks......:)

Miserable day here, cloudy wet and cold, just had a good clean round in kids room, and hitting my room tomorrow after Holly at school. Found all my unisex baby stuff out yesterday and washed it all the house smells all lovely with the smell of newly laundered washing, got a thing for that smell just now.

Hope the rest of everyones weekend is a good one.


:hug::hug::hug:


----------



## pippam116

welcome to the march mummies :happydance:

im exhausted, been round the local indoor boot sale with the kids, they have moaned on for weeks, cos wanted some videos for their room, came back with 32 disney videos and various other crap and they only spent 6 quid between them, good thing they have plenty of shelves lol. dvd's banned from their room, they always scratch them and sick of spending a fortune so i looks after them downstairs lol! 
no baby bargains today, :cry: keeping an eye open for a galt playnest/gym as my bro in law jumped on ours thinking the air thingy was open to flatten it and it popped lol, another thing to replace! :dohh:
baby is really content today :baby: , so im poking her determined she will move :rofl:

have bleached every crook and cranny today, shame i cant smell it! :hissy:


----------



## tiggertea

must..... have..... that..... dessert.......

:hissy: but i'm far too far away!!! lol

i'm waiting on my apple crumble to come out of the oven at the mo, so i'll have to make do with that!!


----------



## pippam116

tiggertea said:


> must..... have..... that..... dessert.......
> 
> :hissy: but i'm far too far away!!! lol
> 
> i'm waiting on my apple crumble to come out of the oven at the mo, so i'll have to make do with that!!

i'll share my custard if u share ur crumble :rofl:

:hugs:


----------



## tiggertea

deal! hehehe.... now just to make it across the irish sea without scoffing the lot... :rofl:


----------



## pippam116

lmao!


----------



## mummymadness

I think i must be bad now .
Iam that sad i even went on AA route planner to see how far away that place was for that pudding **Red cheeks** . Its 2 hours 11 mins exactly lol lol . x .


----------



## Shifter

Hmm apple crumble... might have to make one myself now...


----------



## Shifter

Eek, all this talk of cleaning has reminded me that I need to clean the house top to bottom as the health visitor is coming on Tuesday :shock:


----------



## Shifter

mummymadness said:


> I think i must be bad now .
> Iam that sad i even went on AA route planner to see how far away that place was for that pudding **Red cheeks** . Its 2 hours 11 mins exactly lol lol . x .

:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## Deb_baby

woohoo, OH making me a chicken and gravy pie with chips and said we can go out for pudding hmm....i wanna go back for more of my pudding :rofl: dont think he'll let me tho.

i wanna go baby shopping but been banned from it, because of the moving house :hissy: may make a trip to tesco/asda, i havent even started m hospital bag so ill have to go get a few things for that.


----------



## aurora32

Mamas and Papas change station.

:happydance::happydance::happydance:

Very pleased with myself just won this for bubs on ebay for £20 one the same brand new is £80, quite a good saving i think.


:hug:


----------



## tiggertea

2hrs 11mins seems like a fair enough deal for a pud like that MM!!

My apple crumble was quite yummy if i do say so myself! :D hubby announced it was nice enough but he "was always more of a tart man"..... i just replied "well, we won't even go THERE...." lol


well done on your bargain buy aurora hun!

Have to go to shops today and buy some bread - no idea why but we've been eating toast this weekend like it's goin out of fashin! now haven't enough left to make hubby's lunch 4 tomorrow :blush: will have to see if I can sidetrack him somewhere with baby things.....


----------



## Shifter

Lucky you Deb, OH cooking for you 

Well done on your bargain change station aurora!

Well, the car seat we want fits our car :happydance: now we just have to see if MIL will buy it for us! Otherwise I'm not quite sure what we'll do.

No apple crumble for us, failed to get cooking apples while out :dohh: never mind. I'm exhausted now, don't feel like cooking dinner. Might just eat crackers in front of the telly! I have a real thing for crackers atm.


----------



## mummymadness

Lol deb i hope he lets you it looks yummmmmmy .

super great bargain Aurora hun looks fab .

Crackers are yummy holly i love crackers and cheese :) , Hope you manage to get the car seat you really like hun .

I hav enow resisded to the fact i will not get to eat that massive chocolate mountain of a pudding 2 hours 11 mins away pmsl , So iam having steak and onion slice with mash and brussles ohhhhhhhhhhhh im in love with brussels , I hope they stay in season for the rest of this pregnancy i loveeee them mmmmmmmmmm . Ok im on a food day can you tell lol .


----------



## jms895

Welcome to new ladies!!

Not read all posts as you girls sure can talk! :lol:

Well I had a v busy day yesterday, shopping all day, then put pushchair up and sorted car seat, put the bouncer together and highchairs and go knows what! Been washing today and packed bubbas baby bag for the hospital! Not got dressed today, I am bad!! But was shattered!

Hope you are all well?? xxxx

Jade


----------



## jms895

MM hope you are ok hun? I also having an 'eat everything in site' day which is mainly focussed on stodgy potatoes (had a jacket and some mash), bread and cheese, strange...... Now need some chocolate :lol:

Any gossip on here?

Cant read all the pages as there has been about 20 since I last posted Friday.... :rofl:


----------



## Shifter

Hi Jade hun, long time no chat! How's your course going?

Not much gossip to report really. We've just been talking rubbish all weekend really :rofl:


----------



## pippam116

i oficially have square eyes, spent all day practically looking at personalised nursery decorations, and found some gorgeous bunting, canvas's and door plaques, ohhh cooo coooo i want them all lol


----------



## jms895

I am half way through this module! :lol: thank goodness, though ECA is due when bubba is due so need to crack on and get ahead. ANother assignment due in 10 days and its on basic accounting so not looking forward to that boring subject! But as its Business Studies I have to cover it.
How are you shifter?
I am so excited push chair is up and ready and car seat etc.....
Nursery still a bomb site with plastering etc but that will come
OH has had that bug over the weekend that I had earlier in the week bless him. I on other hand cant stop eating today.... he gone to get me Ben and Jerries now....
Scan tomorrow to measure bubba, I am hoping all is ok but excited I get to see him again :dance:
Pippam you sound very creative!!! Wish I was
xxxx


----------



## mummymadness

Hope your scan goes great Jade hun :) .

Im good , Had the scare in hospital but alls great now feeling fine , Just eating like the whole english supply is about to run out lol . 
Hope the rest of the module goes well . xxx .


----------



## Shifter

I'm ok thanks. In 2007 I did 2 60 credit courses and had ECAs for both, both due within a week of each other! That was fun - not! Good luck hun!


----------



## jms895

60 point courses are not fun (Level 2) not done a Level 3 yet, but Level 1s I can cope with. My next Level 1 starts in May. Doing a steady one whilst bubba is a newborn.
You been eating anything nice Gemma? :lol:


----------



## Shifter

jms895 said:


> 60 point courses are not fun (Level 2) not done a Level 3 yet, but Level 1s I can cope with. My next Level 1 starts in May. Doing a steady one whilst bubba is a newborn.

The two I did at once were both level 3 :rofl: I must have been mad, in fact, I have no idea how I survived that year as I was also working full time! But I got grade 2 passes on both of them, so I must have done something right :rofl:


----------



## jms895

Wow Shifter you little teachers pet!! :rofl: you clever girl............. xxxxxxxx


----------



## jms895

My Cookie Dough ben and jerrys is now here mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm along with loads of Mistletoe kisses Galaxy bars that were all reduced to 14p a bar mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm I am a fattie :rofl:


----------



## tiggertea

all this food talk has me peckish again!!!


----------



## jms895

Are you all jealous that I have this ice cream and chocolate and you dont???? :lol: :rofl:


----------



## icculcaz

nope... i have a 10 portion double chocolate gateaux :) mmmmmmmmmmm


well my nesting as kicked in and my hips have given up. not good... feels like i got a herd of elephants dancing in my pelvis and trying to stretch it. :(


----------



## jms895

oh dear icculcaz hope you are Ok :hugs:
Bet the gateuax will cheer you up a bit (or alot)!!
I now feel sick I am greedy!! x


----------



## Logiebear

Well my kitchen is nearly re organised and I am totally knackered!! I am having a cup of tea now the boys are in bed. My tea was fab, roast chicken, yorkshire puds, cabbage, carrot & swede mash and roast potatoes with gravy. All while sorting the kitchen out and looking after the boys :sleep::sleep::sleep:

Hope everyone else has had a fab day! I could do with a slice or 3 of chocolate cake, send me some pllllleeeeeeeeeeeeaaaaaassssssssseeeeeeee!!


----------



## jms895

Logie bear, you are wonder woman! Next time please make me a roast :lol:
Hope you are ok?
I will send you some virtual cake :hugs: :cake:


----------



## aurora32

Making me hungry too, just fancy a big juicy salad and ham sandwich, it will give me murderous heartburn but i dont care got the craving for one so must have.


Good luck with the scan tomorrow Jade, hope all goes well and Lo is good for the scanner.

Enjoy your gateau icculcaz, Oh went and got Mackies ice cream earlier so i may have a bit of that after salad sandwich if i have room, yumyum.

Glad you got your kitchen almost sorted Logie, i know what its like to have that in chaos had mine all re done back in October it was out of service for 6 weeks, a bloody nightmare especially with 2 little kids, but i survived.

Hope everyone has a nice evening.


:hug:


----------



## lolly101

beancounter said:


> ooooh lolly, are you going to head up my way when it opens? I don't think I am brave enough to go to the opening, side tables for 3 quid or not. OH is not happy because he thinks that he will be forced into buying things he doesn't need. This is because he thinks that it is ok for bookshelves to be held up with structural copies of raj persaud. He is wrong. It's going to fall down and kill me and then he will be sorry!! (she says dramatically)
> 
> Ikea is next to the retail park with the big mothercare, mama and papas and babies R us so it will prolly be worth the trip lolly :D Even though it takes an hour and a half from my sisters.
> 
> My OH is cleaning the curtains today. Definitely nesting. I guess one of us ought to. He is also planning on stealing his friends newborn- impatient, much.

How far is it from you hun?? Maybe we could meet up there for a coffee and cake one day in the week when it has been open for a couple of weeks!:rofl: hubby wants to go when it opens but I don't think I could stand it!!!

good luck at your scan tomorrow Jade... I got mine on Thurs 4 sleeps to go!!!

All this talk of puddings makes my fruit yoghurt feel very inadequate!!! Lucky for DH he is in the bat or I would send him out for some apple crumble!!! Mmmm i think tomorrow night I need to have that!!!

MY DH has started getting all his bits and pieces to do before baby here sorted now. I have NEVER known him to be organised before but this time he knows what he has planned each weekend!!!:rofl: AND up til now he's actually doing them!!! He wasn't showing his excitement at first but now he loves putting his hand on my tummy til she moves!!! He talks to my tummy lots now too!!! I guess cos they know the waiting is nearly over and they can start getting involved a bit more they are all getting excited more !!!
!!:cloud9:


----------



## jms895

:hi: aurora, thanks for message xx
Ham salad sandwich sounds very safe and hbealthy! :lol: better than what I have been pigging on today!
Hope I get pics tomorrow to let you all see of the scan!
Anyway, gonna go for a soak and then snuggle up in bed with poorly OH bless him x
Night night all


----------



## jms895

Thanks lolly, catch up tomorrow....

Shame all us Marchmummys cant meet up ay? x


----------



## beancounter

damn those dancing elephants icculcaz!
I can't eat very much sweet things. I had a brownie today, and on thursday after the pub dinner I couldn't even manage half a cheesecake portion. I think there is something wrong with me! though perhaps i am not so hungry atm because the peanut is done having a growth spurt?

I have bought a little bouncy chair type thing, but im not really sure of the correct usage. are they allowed to sleep in them? because i didnt think they were allowed to stsy in the car seat ones too long but im all confused and clueless and generally not mothery material...


----------



## beancounter

I used to be able to walk there before the elephants started thier hip dancing lolly :D


----------



## jms895

Bean they should not sleep in them but it relaxes them and gets them to sleep and you can prop them up in them as babies like to watch you apparantly and see you xx
Wish I didnt crave sweet stuffx


----------



## lolly101

beancounter said:


> I used to be able to walk there before the elephants started thier hip dancing lolly :D


:rofl:oh the joys!!


----------



## Logiebear

Bean - They can sleep in them as long as you don't treat it as a bed and they nap in them. Mine have always slept in their bouncy chairs and every mum I know let's them sleep in them. As long as they recline really far most of them are almost flat anyway. If you are planning on them having a good sleep though use your moses basket xxx

Good night Jade and hope everyone else has a good sleep as I know I won't lol xxx :hug:


----------



## lolly101

I used to let Dan nap in his bouncy chair too...only during the day though


----------



## beancounter

oh good logie, that's what i thought but then i wondered if there was a time limit the were meant to be in there and panicked about not knowing anything.


----------



## aurora32

NN Jade, enjoy your soak, and hope Oh feels better soon.......:)


:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## mummymadness

Iam one of thoose mothers guilty as charged of letting layla sleep in her chair , Gosh thatgirl cried every hour on the hour at night , The only thing that would settle her was her vibrating chair , It laid compleatley flat and i allways just wanted to let her nap in it but it settled her so well i left her asleep in it a few times **Ooooops** .

Gosh we can chat ladies i wonder of to watch dancing on ice come back to 3 new pages arghhh i miss so much lol .

P.s = My baby boy is still nameless :( i just cannot stop changing my mind . xx .


----------



## KatienSam

OMG you ladies can talk!! i had 5 pages since this afternoon to catch up on and you all made me hungry!! chocolate cakes and ben and jerrys ice cream... hmmmm

Do you ladies do the open university courses? i wanted to start one in March (just an introducer type level 1) but i didnt know how much work was involved or what the support was like from the tutors?

im sure a nap in the bouncy chair is fine, i have a brightly coloured swing chair for day time play time and a calm cream coloured bouncy chair for the evenings while i try to teach baby day and night times - we will see how that works out lol!!

you go in with all good intentions and plans for these babies but im sure they will all go out the window and we will just 'cope', im trying to be good and think about it all, but i am also being reasonable with myself that it may not happen how i plan it ha ha :rofl:

have a nice evening you bunch of natter chatter boxes!

xxx


----------



## tiggertea

good luck with the scan 2moro Jade!

I for one AM jealous of the ice cream..... don't think hubby will be too pleased if i kick him out into the wind and rain to get me some though!!! I will have to live without! lol

I haven't planned for routines at all Katie... I'm gonna be a BAD mummy! lol Hopefully have a little more time to think about it when I get the baby's room de-cluttered and decorated! I'm reckoning at spending at least an hour a day in there and it should start coming together nicely! Why is it that moving house always seems to produce more junk than you ever thought was possible to own?! :S


----------



## beancounter

tiggertea said:


> good luck with the scan 2moro Jade!
> 
> Why is it that moving house always seems to produce more junk than you ever thought was possible to own?! :S

i don't know but I think moving to a house with an attic and a garage was a fatal error on our part. We spend two days shoving stuff we didnt want and didnt know we had into the dark recesses of our home and have constantly added to it since then. 

Hope the scan is a good un jade :)
My next one is thursday....


----------



## tiggertea

Us too! we moved in Sept and I'm only getting round to sorting the baby's room now :blush: not even gonna start on the attic.... that's for another decade entirely! :rofl:


----------



## aurora32

mummymadness said:


> P.s = My baby boy is still nameless :( i just cannot stop changing my mind . xx .

My bubs have slept in their bouncy chairs at one time or another and thay are all ok,

Im the same Gemma i still havnt got a name either just cant find anything that seems to sit right, iykwim im on team Yellow, not from choice but will be till baby is here and i cant find a bot and girl name i like at all.
hope i find one soon.


:hug:


----------



## claire-lou

24 hours away from the laptop and theres 9 pages to catch up on. I'm going cross eyed.

Hope you bunch of lovely ladies have all had a good weekend and haven't eaten too many puddings. My mouth has been dribbling just thinking about them.

:happydance::happydance:33 weeks today:happydance::happydance:

Welcome tinax and congrats. I sure hope you like to natter.

Good luck with your scan tomorrow jms895

Pip i hope that the cold is improving :hugs: I got a Galt playnest brand new last week on ebay for 15 pound, don't know if that will be any help.

Hope your tummy is feeling a bit better Katiensam

MM we also have no name yet at this rate he will still be being called baby H at 18 :rofl:




Shifter said:


> jms895 said:
> 
> 
> 60 point courses are not fun (Level 2) not done a Level 3 yet, but Level 1s I can cope with. My next Level 1 starts in May. Doing a steady one whilst bubba is a newborn.
> 
> The two I did at once were both level 3 :rofl: I must have been mad, in fact, I have no idea how I survived that year as I was also working full time! But I got grade 2 passes on both of them, so I must have done something right :rofl:Click to expand...

You'll be amazed what you can achieve when you put your mind to it. Try not to worry. I'm amazed I ever managed to get pregnant as my feet didn't touch the floor for the first 6 months of the year. I started a new job with a new age group, compleated 2 level 3 30 credit modules at uni, undertook my training and exams to become a gymnastics instructor (bit of a waste now considering I'm the size of a house end and can't even bend down) organised planned and got married. All while working full time and even found time for a shag :rofl:

Tiggertea you will not be a bad mother the fact that you are even thinking like this tells us that you wont be. I'm sure that you wil work out a routine that works for you. 

Had a rather productive day, totally gutted the house once I'd dropped DH at station and have only just finished cleaning. Infact didn't realise time I haven't eaten yet :blush:


----------



## mummymadness

Phewwww at least im not the only one who cannot decide .
To some people its an easy choice , But its something i cannot help over thinking about so just cannot decide lol .

I hope you find the perfect name once bubs arrives Aurora hun :) .

Claire get your bum to the kitchen and eat lol , Your house must be sparkling .

im still bloody nervous about this Breech situation im in , I know theres time i just have a niggling feeling he wont budge hes comfy lol . xx .


----------



## Shifter

Anyone still up?

Am really upset about MIL situation. Can't stop crying so sleep is out of the question. What makes it worse is that I left hubby awake in bedroom nearly two hours ago and he never came looking for me to see if I was ok :cry:


----------



## mummymadness

Awwww Holly im still here for a little while .
Please dont cry hun , Go nudge hubby and ask for a cuddle . xxxxxxxx .


----------



## Shifter

I think I pissed him off by getting so upset with his mum...


----------



## mummymadness

Did i miss a post hun ?? . Sorry theres so much .
Did mil say she wont buy the car seat , Hubbys can be so incesitive .
Surely he can see your upset . Bless you . xxxxxx .


----------



## Shifter

mummymadness said:


> Did i miss a post hun ?? . Sorry theres so much .
> Did mil say she wont buy the car seat , Hubbys can be so incesitive .
> Surely he can see your upset . Bless you . xxxxxx .

I posted the full story in Pregnancy Club, but nothing here until just now. She's basically said she isn't going to get us anything for the baby or help pay for our car engine to be fixed. Now I have to ask my mum for the last of her inheritance to pay for it :cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry:

On upside, hubby just came and gave me a hug. He fell asleep. Gonna go back to bed for cuddles now.

Thanks Gemma hun :hugs:


----------



## mummymadness

Anytime sweets .
I have whinged to you umpteen times , So when ever you need a chat im here .
Im so sorry she wont help , But great hubby came for a cuddle .
You two have a nice night . xxx .


----------



## tiggertea

Aw Holly hun :hugs:
Hubby's fall asleep at the most inconvenient times! Sounds like you have a real bat for a MIL.... try not to worry too much (easier said than done, I know), you still have loads of time to get everything sorted - did you apply for the sure-start grant? It could be a little helping hand?


----------



## Logiebear

Good morning ladies, hope you all had better nights sleep than me lol I know a lot of you won't so I feel better knowing it's not just me! I went to bed late, it was after midnight and I had nothing to drink for about 2 hrs before bed but I still woke up at 2am desperate for a wee!!!! How does that work :rofl:

Sorry your MIL is causing you so much sadness at this time of joy Holly, it's not fair of her. I am glad your hubby woke up and gave you the cuddle you needed xxx

Gemma, I know we have a name on my ticker but it isn't definate yet. I just kinda feel like we SHOULD have a name. Everyone looks at you funny when you say you haven't got one yet!! She probs will be Hannah Laura but I have to get my hubby to decide lol

Anyone else have a name yet??


----------



## Logiebear

Forgot to say good luck with your scan too Jade xxx


----------



## jms895

Shifter are you ok hun, wish I could come and give you a cuddle!! :hugs:
MM I not got a name yet either :lol:
Morning all!! Scan in 2 hours, :wohoo: xxx


----------



## KatienSam

i have first names, Ella if its a girl and Louie if its a boy! but i cant decide on middle name for girlie! the boy will have both grandfathers names (Louie Andrew Richard Smithson). i quite like Ella Holly Smithson! I also like Winter/Summer/Brooke for middle names lol have to wait and see when baby arrives!

Shifter - sorry to hear about the MIL! some can be right stingy, especially considering your going to make them a grandmother! at least you know where baby will be visiting most weekends (makes the splitting time between the grandparents a little easier!)

Good luck at your scan Jade!

34 weeks today :happydance:

It is really getting close now!! my other ticker says 1 month 1 week etc, not long until im just into weeks on that one *gulp* ha ha 

xx


----------



## jms895

Katie, for comparison as I know you are predicted to have a nice 7 pound bubba, what was babys weight at 31 weeks at your scan? Thanks.
Is it about 3 pound? x


----------



## jms895

PS Katie, love the boys name and Ella Summer is lovely :lol:

My OH likes Caine and i do but I also like Joel and Jacob x


----------



## KatienSam

at 32 weeks baby was approx 3lb 14oz i believe!! xx


----------



## beancounter

try not to worry about the weight jade, theres a lot of leeway and they will lt you know if there is something wrong. I'm sure it will be fine. 

I need suggestions on good books about babies, The sort of things I am worried about are totally stupid, as I come from a really big family I am sort of phased by what you do if you are alone all day with the baby and things like that. 

33 weeks for me today :D yeah :D 
that means 5 weeks till peanut is here if that consultant person is right. Yikes :O


----------



## jms895

Congrats on 33 weeks bean!!
I have a really old baby calming book and thats good and tells the basics! Also there is loads of syuff online if you google it hun! But dont worry you will be a natural brilliant yummy mummy!! :hugs: xxx


----------



## beancounter

I'm an academic. I just feel happier if I have a book on the subject! I can't help it. 
hypnobirthing book just came :happydance:
Allowed a customer to pay by cheque but they have decided to guess the exchange rate instead of converting it properly and it's short 3 quid :dohh: bummer. I should have invoiced them in pounds I suppose, now I pay the price.


----------



## claire-lou

beancounter said:


> I'm an academic. I just feel happier if I have a book on the subject! I can't help it.
> hypnobirthing book just came :happydance:
> Allowed a customer to pay by cheque but they have decided to guess the exchange rate instead of converting it properly and it's short 3 quid :dohh: bummer. I should have invoiced them in pounds I suppose, now I pay the price.

Some people are so cheeky. 

:hugs: Shifter I'm glad that you got the hug you deserve from OH. Try not to let MIL burst your happy bubble try to think positive thoughts for bump. 

You'll all be very proud of me I've eventually got round to ordering the book. :happydance: 

I've just found a fantasic changing bag on ebay. 39.99 in shop and brand new on ebay 8.95 (buy it now) so 15 with postage and package. :happydance: I'll be in bother for spending but never mind, my excuse will be I had to keep myself occupied some how while he's away :blush:

After 'boasting' about sleeping you'll be pleased to know that last night was horrendous. I feel like he's breaking my ribs they are so tender ended up sleeping sat up and very nearly had to take some paracetamol.


----------



## mummymadness

Awww Katie you have lovely names .
I got quiet weepy about names last night with my OH its all hormones i swear lol but i just felt we should be able to decide .
Iam glad allot of us havent choosen yet means im not alone .
Last night i was taking a liking to Austin and OH agrees but we will see lol .

Good luck today Jade hun , Hope hes lovely and a great weight :) .

Have a nice day girls , Im just getting layla ready for school . xx .


----------



## aurora32

Hi Girls,

sorry your MIL being not so very nice Holly :hugs:, mine is much the same she never has any money but can manage to buy 2 bottles of courvoisier brandy every week and smoke over 200 fags a week, buys shoes like they are going out of fashion, she is a music tutor,and plays as church organist and at funerals wedding etc, she isnt short of money and hasnt seen her grand kids in almost 2 years, and i refuse to go to her after a drunken outburst last time we visted, i refuse to be spoken to like that, she is entitled to do whatever she likes with her money, but occassionally recognising her grandchildren would be nice.

Enjoy your hypnobirthing book Bean and gz on 33 weeks

Nice names Katie, wish i could come to some conclusion woth regards that but no joy as yet......:( Gz on 34 week mark

Hope LO give you some peace for a while Claire, its not nice when they use your ribs as spring boards.



:hug::hug:


----------



## CapitalChick

I'm starting to get SO SO excited (not that I wasn't excited before). But I feel like I can already feel my baby lying in my arms! I can't wait. Hope I don't go majorly overdue!!!!


----------



## claire-lou

Capitalchick I'm getting majorly excited aswell although still feel totally unprepared.


----------



## claire-lou

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:Only 4 more shifts at work:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## KatienSam

wooooo my ISOFIX thingy arrived today and is now installed in my car!! ready for a car seat with a baby in it!! wooooooooo :happydance:

xx


----------



## jms895

Hi girls I am back! Scan was ok and bubba is fine and average! :lol:
He estimates weight at 3pound11 today so he is spot on in the middle of the growth curve! Very average........ Anyone else got weights to compare to???
Ahhh was lovely to see him again but was asleep and still on the scan :lol:
How are you all? xx


----------



## tiggertea

YAY! Glad all's well jade!

My last scan was at 29+6 and bubs weighed approx 3lb which they were happy enough with. :)


----------



## mummymadness

I havent a clue what baby boy weighs yet hun , But 3lbs 11 sounds good :) .
Glad the scan went well :) .

Glad every ones getting excited for babys comming , We will be going in to Feb real real soon then we start to tell people ohhh im due next month !!!!! .

Iv pulled my back a little today washing the kitchen floor seeeeessssh this nesting is horrid for my body lol . xxx .


----------



## beancounter

i'm not telling peanuts weight now. You'll call em fattynut!


----------



## Blue Tulip

Good to hear ur scan went well :)

my last scan was at 32 weeks and she weighed approx 4.4 pounds


----------



## Blue Tulip

beancounter said:


> i'm not telling peanuts weight now. You'll call em fattynut!

cum on ...u know u want to! :winkwink:


----------



## tiggertea

we won't call em fattynut! we promise!


----------



## beancounter

[email protected] weeks
I win.
My baby crushes all of yours :rofl:


----------



## katycam

oooh ive never been told beans weight?
im struggling now! my back is in agony and my legs are killing! havent slept properly in ages and i cant handle it. i cant wait to be not pregnant!


----------



## tiggertea

beancounter said:


> [email protected] weeks
> I win.
> My baby crushes all of yours :rofl:

awwww tis not a fattynut! it just been well looked after! all babies will grow at their own rate anyways :)


----------



## KatienSam

did u all work your weights out with a special online baby weight thingy, only because when i first worked mine out (they give you it in grams on my sheet) i did it with a normal grams to lbs and it came up with 3.* but thats not a true weight, thats a .* of a pound which is different in ounces! does that make sense at all?! lol

in the end i found this one 

https://www.metric-conversions.org/weight/grams-to-pounds.htm

it tells you to half oz's etc!

ARGH now im worried because my baby was on the smaller side of the scale but then jades is lighter?! this makes no sense to me, maybe i shouldnt look into this weight thing so much because it makes me worry lol

xx


----------



## KatienSam

omg panic over jade's scan was a week behind mine - phew! i thought my baby was going to be some weird legged freak for a mo (its legs are the only thing above average size/weight lol)

Have to tell myself to stop worrying about the weight thing i think *bitch slap myself*

ok im good.

parent craft tonight! yay!! i think we meet the health visitor tonight! oooooooo learning new things hopefully!

I phoned about my Sure Start Grant today and they said there was nothing on the system yet and to phone again next week! im going to get a new form signed when i go for my second anti-d on wednesday and send it recorded delivery just so i know they have one if i havent heard by wednesday!

still not heard about my maternity allowance either... how useless are they! like we havent got enough to worry about with impending birth etc to now have to worry about money!

rant over lol xx


----------



## jms895

Bean you are carrying a gorilla!!! :lol: bless.....

K
Katie same here with the weight thing it gets me worried. I am 30+5 so am assuming 3pound11 is ok and its bang in the centre of the weight chart and they said average so I should not worry really :lol:
I dont think I am entitled to a grant :cry: xx


----------



## Logiebear

At 29+1 my bubs was 3lb 110z so I think my baby will defo beat all yours!! It's like top trumps!! I'll let you know her weight on Fri after my scan at 31+1.

I know have my diabetes as a reason but I have been told that I am also prone to big babies so it isn't just my disease!


----------



## KatienSam

i think its natural to worry about it all, natural mother instict trying to protect and keep our babies healthy and after all it has to sqeeze out your mini as well!!

an average baby is 7lb 8oz apparently, i would be happy with that, i just dont want a really weeny one because i'll be scared of braking it lol, at least if they have a bit of weight on them they feel a bit more robust lol

xxx


----------



## jms895

Katie I agree, I would like a nice 7 or 8 pound, or else all his clothes wont fit him!! :lol: not to small and not looking like a toddler!

Shall we have a guess on everyones? Like a sweepstake? :rofl:

Here is mine (sorry if I not included you but you not been discussing the weight thing!) please feel free to add, winner wins a million quid!!

Jade (me): 7 pound 3
KatienSam: 7 pound1
Logie: 9 pound 1
Bean: 14 pound :lol: kidding 9 pound 6
Shifter: 8 pound 2
Katycam: 8 pound 5
Mummymadness: 7 pound 2
Lolly: 7 pound 10
Aurora: 8 pound 6
Tigger: 7 pound 7

Now I am lost am have forgotten who else has been involved? xx


----------



## Blue Tulip

I agree with u katie... just want to have a healthy baby :D


----------



## beancounter

aw a friend of ours have a baby that was 5lb something, they just have small babies in her family. We have big ones :D Probably padding so's to withstand maternal dropping, according to katiensams theory then.


----------



## beancounter

jms you are sooooooooooooooooooo mean :cry: 
Don't forget peanut is supposed to come early.

No hang on. Forget that. I can use the insider info to clean up Mwahahahhaah


----------



## Logiebear

jms895 said:


> Katie I agree, I would like a nice 7 or 8 pound, or else all his clothes wont fit him!! :lol: not to small and not looking like a toddler!
> 
> Shall we have a guess on everyones? Like a sweepstake? :rofl:
> 
> Here is mine (sorry if I not included you but you not been discussing the weight thing!) please feel free to add, winner wins a million quid!!
> 
> Jade (me): 7 pound 3
> KatienSam: 7 pound1
> Logie: 9 pound 1
> Bean: 14 pound :lol: kidding 9 pound 6
> Shifter: 8 pound 2
> Katycam: 8 pound 5
> Mummymadness: 7 pound 2
> Lolly: 7 pound 10
> Aurora: 8 pound 6
> Tigger: 7 pound 7
> 
> Now I am lost am have forgotten who else has been involved? xx

I'll go for:
Logie (me): 10lb 2oz
Jade: 8lb 2oz
KnS: 6lb 10oz
Bean: 8lb 6oz
Shifter: 7lb 5oz
Katycam: 7lb 1oz
MM: 7lb 4oz
Lolly: 6lb 11oz
Aurora: 8lb 9oz
Tigger: 7lb 6oz


----------



## Blue Tulip

I know I havent been very active past few weeks :cry: but can I join the weight list thingy


----------



## jms895

Blue Tulip - course you can!! He he, just something I made up today :rofl: What do you reckon then? :hugs:


----------



## KatienSam

i have another scan at 36 weeks so we will see if baby has started to gain some weight! my belly seems to be growing loads! i will have to get OH to take a pic.

i would be happy with any of the weights you have put for me!

right better get ready for parent craft class, i hope its not as hot in there today, i could have passed out last time lol

xx


----------



## Blue Tulip

awww thanx ... i'm thinking around 7 lb


----------



## jms895

Enjoy your class Katie! xx


----------



## jms895

Bluetulip - 7pound is a nice size dont you think! xx


----------



## tiggertea

KatienSam said:


> did u all work your weights out with a special online baby weight thingy,

nope - consultant gave me that estimate at a scan :)


----------



## Blue Tulip

jms895 said:


> Bluetulip - 7pound is a nice size dont you think! xx

yep..wishful thinking :cloud9:


----------



## Shifter

Evening all. Much much better this evening, thanks for all the hugs 

I'm going to get a bit of this weight guessing action!

Shifter (me): 7lb 3oz - I was small, so I'm hoping my bubs will be a little dinky too! Plus, we now have a fair amount of newborn clothes that I hope to get some use out of :rofl:
Logie: 9lb 12oz
Jade: 7lb 2oz
KnS: 6lb 8oz
Bean: 7lb 1oz
Katycam: 7lb 6oz
MM: 8lb 4oz
Lolly: 6lb 11oz
Aurora: 8lb 2oz
Tigger: 7lb 13oz 
Deb_baby: 7lb 8oz

Logie we have names ready but are trying to keep an open mind in case LO just doesn't suit the first choice! Jack for a boy after my grandad and Eleanor for a girl 

A friend of my mum's became a grandma before xmas, but they haven't got a name yet! So don't worry if you don't have names yet.

Hubby is reading the Hypnobirthing book now so he knows what's going on without me telling him! My mum also wants to read it as she is going to be my 2nd birth partner :happydance:


----------



## jms895

Good guesses Shifter. I am unsure if my bubs will be long and thin like his dad was, he was in 3months clothes at birth as was so long and was 8 pound 2 week early! But I was a dinky 6 pound 1 mmmm I reckon 7 pound ish for mine :lol:
Are you feeling better today Shifter? Silly MIL!! xx


----------



## Shifter

Feeling lots better thanks Jade  more shopping with my mum today, she bought us the car seat we actually want and good news from MIL (I posted update on the rant thread!).

Glad your scan went well hun! I'm a bit jealous of you ladies getting to see your LOs again!


----------



## jms895

Glad to hear it Shifter :hugs:
Bubs was asleep today and kept very still!! I was in and out in a flash :lol:
I just ate Spag Bol it was lush!! Full of energy today for some reason...... xx


----------



## icculcaz

hey ya missed me off!!!!! 


scarlett weighs approx 4lb 8oz @ 33 weeks. willl update on this weeks scan. hopefully tmz. im being induced in about 3 weeks time. woooyayhoopla! any guesses on scarletts weight?


----------



## jms895

Icculcaz: sorry I forgot there is soooo many people!! I reckon 6 pound 2 at 37 weeks, you? xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Shifter

Sorry icculcaz, just tried to think of peeps who post most regularly :hugs:

6lb 3oz?


----------



## jms895

I just ordered some Muslin squares, I cant stop buying, people keep reminding me of stuff I need or forgot!! Other than cot, wardrobe, drawers, carpet, paint and border I am nearly there :rofl: :lol:


----------



## jms895

Ohhh I forgot Mummycat - guess at 7 pound 6 xx


----------



## beancounter

I reckon she'll be 6lb5 icculcaz.
I googled jaundice in babies and it upset me. I hate google.
tesco cookies were 16p though :D


----------



## beancounter

I reckon she'll be 6lb5 icculcaz.
I googled jaundice in babies and it upset me. I hate google.
And the car windscreen got hit by a rock and cracked :hissy:
tesco cookies were 16p though :D


----------



## lolly101

I so love our thread!!!! 

Shifter I am so glad your Mum got you your car seat....Your MIL is not being at all fair..How does your DH feel about her not getting his baby things?? I'll have a read on Preg club in a mo!!! I love the names you have picked..Eleanor is really lovely:hugs:

As for the baby weight thing I would love a 6lb11 baby...Only Dan was 5weeks 3 days early and he was 6lb1!!! They told me he would have been a 10lb baby if I had gone to term!!! I'm only 5foot1!!! I am due a scan on Thursday so I will ask if they can guesstimate an up to date weight!!! I'm intrigued now!!!

as for names we have chosen Rebecca Megan Allison. we have stuck with this for ages now...and she is already being called Becky bean by her big brother!!!


----------



## Shifter

I think I just had my first "weird" craving! I was eating a bowl of yummy Green & Blacks vanilla ice cream and an image flashed into my head of dipping not a wafer into the ice cream... but a salted Ritz cracker :rofl: for a split second I was actually going to dash to the kitchen to get one. But it the moment passed too quickly for me to act on it :rofl:


----------



## jms895

Bean you make me laugh!!! Google is the devil!!!! :rofl:
Lolly whoops make that 10 pound then :lol: xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## lolly101

Shifter said:


> I think I just had my first "weird" craving! I was eating a bowl of yummy Green & Blacks vanilla ice cream and an image flashed into my head of dipping not a wafer into the ice cream... but a salted Ritz cracker :rofl: for a split second I was actually going to dash to the kitchen to get one. But it the moment passed too quickly for me to act on it :rofl:

:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## jms895

Shifter you let down, go get the cheeeeeese cracker... go on go on gon :rofl:


----------



## jms895

Did you buy me some cookies Bean? Swap for some :cake: :lol:


----------



## beancounter

you can have some cookies jade, I dont need cake cus I bought 2 choc muffins too
In case the cookies were no good.
What? they were 16p for 5. They ar slightly crunchy but mint choc mmmmmmmmmm I bet they would be GOOD in green and blacks ice cream :D


----------



## jms895

Aaaah yes, I am now contemplating eating the remainder of the Ben and Jerrys mmmmmmmmmm :cloud9:


----------



## lolly101

beancounter said:


> you can have some cookies jade, I dont need cake cus I bought 2 choc muffins too
> In case the cookies were no good.
> What? they were 16p for 5. They ar slightly crunchy but mint choc mmmmmmmmmm I bet they would be GOOD in green and blacks ice cream :D

Thats it!!! I'm sending DH out to get me some cookies!!!:rofl:


----------



## jms895

lolly101 said:


> beancounter said:
> 
> 
> you can have some cookies jade, I dont need cake cus I bought 2 choc muffins too
> In case the cookies were no good.
> What? they were 16p for 5. They ar slightly crunchy but mint choc mmmmmmmmmm I bet they would be GOOD in green and blacks ice cream :D
> 
> Thats it!!! I'm sending DH out to get me some cookies!!!:rofl:Click to expand...

:rofl::rofl::rofl::happydance::happydance::happydance::rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## mummymadness

Ohhhh i missed every thing again dohhhhh .
I like your guesses girls , I can handle that weight lol .
If its any help Layla was tiny 6lb 6 days over due finnley was 6 days overdue and weighed 8lb lol so compleate opposites lol .

Im sure i have missed loads out , Bean your baby is not chunky or urs suzanne hun lol you have snuggly cute babies :) .

Holly im soooo glad you went shopping you feel a little better and got the care seat :) .
I will go look on your update on yoru thread .

Hope every ones well , Iv just been ebaying im sooooooooooo norty lol . xxx .


----------



## Shifter

Evidently the cookie monster has been here this evening! :rofl: I did have a ritz cracker, but only after I'd finished the ice cream :rofl:

Oooh Bean... if you haven't beaten me to it you should REALLY check out the baby socks in Boots, I got a two-pair-pack today and one pair has.... wait for it... a MONKEY face!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jms895

Hi MM, how are you?? I reckon original weight that I said for your little prince xx


----------



## lolly101

Damn DH got in the bath before I could send him to shops!!! Had to make do with some choc digestives!!!

Jade did you finish your Ben and Jerrys???

Holly read your thread on P club.glad MIL is finally helping out a bit:hugs:


----------



## jms895

Lolly yes thats been polished off :rofl: was not much left, me and OH shared it, am now thinking what else I have got to go at :lol:


----------



## pippam116

evening ladies, i just went back 9 pages and still cant catch up and wont let me thank anyone, so for those of you that i wanted to thank, thanks :hugs: lol. been go go go all day not been home, busy helping a friend with her poorly lil girl, followed by a visit off my mate whos 38 weeks today, shes humungous and petrified, i try not to tell her about my fast labour cos she lives miles away from the hospital :dohh:... cold is slowly going, and i've cleaned my house twice over today, what with the shopping trip planned for tomorrow, even got everything ready for the girls in the morning :happydance: , lost some plug today and BH are breath taking ,making their presence well known, i yelped out a huge scream for a few seconds earlier today and none of my mates battered an eye lid, *******os! lol :rofl: .. off to see if i can google any info on being induced due to rapid labours, as advised i think may be safer bet for me , so see if i can pull anything out to shove under midwifes nose, and say now tell me i cant lol, worth a try atleast!


hope everyone well ! xx


----------



## lolly101

jms895 said:


> Lolly yes thats been polished off :rofl: was not much left, me and OH shared it, am now thinking what else I have got to go at :lol:

I'm like that too hun!!!:rofl:I think I have eaten all the nice things tho!:cry:

Pip hope you are getting some rest now after being busy all day...
:hugs:


----------



## pippam116

oh yes in preperation for tomorrow, i cant wait :))) , had a long soakin the bath and hes given me my fav sofa so i can put my legs up!!


----------



## lolly101

Enjoy the sofa Pip!!!

Gonna say goodnight now, I have a day off work tomorrow and I have CLEANING to do too!!!! Gonna try get some sleep first!!!

Sweet dreams girls!!:hugs:


----------



## pippam116

gdnite hun xxxxxxx


----------



## jms895

Night lolly!
Hope you are relaxing now Pip? :hugs: do you reckon it wont be long now then? :lol: xx


----------



## aurora32

HI Girls

how are you all tonite?

Glad you got your car seat Holly.
Glad scan went well Jade.
Bean you havnt got a big baby just nicely rounded and cuddly......:hugs:

my guesses for weight are

Jade : 7 pound 5
KatienSam: 7 pound 2
Logie: 9 pound 3
Bean: 9 pound 4
Shifter: 8 pound 
Katycam: 7 pound 12
Mummymadness: 7 pound 6
Lolly: 7 pound 14
Aurora: me 7 pound 9
Tigger: 7 pound 4
icculez: 6 pound 13
Blue Tulip: 7 pound 1

My biggest was a straight 8lb so im hoping that that he will remain my biggest



:hug:


----------



## pippam116

ages yet lol, just want to sort out the birth things on my mind, my girls made appearances 36.5 and 37 weeks! so few weeks yet prob go well over. damn pushing for this induction though, unless they want my soon to be 3 year old delivering her! pmsl


----------



## jms895

Sounds good Aurora! xxx


----------



## pippam116

aurora32 said:


> HI Girls
> 
> how are you all tonite?
> 
> Glad you got your car seat Holly.
> Glad scan went well Jade.
> Bean you havnt got a big baby just nicely rounded and cuddly......:hugs:
> 
> my guesses for weight are
> 
> Jade : 7 pound 5
> KatienSam: 7 pound 2
> Logie: 9 pound 3
> Bean: 9 pound 4
> Shifter: 8 pound
> Katycam: 7 pound 12
> Mummymadness: 7 pound 6
> Lolly: 7 pound 14
> Aurora: me 7 pound 9
> Tigger: 7 pound 4
> icculez: 6 pound 13
> Blue Tulip: 7 pound 1
> 
> My biggest was a straight 8lb so im hoping that that he will remain my biggest
> 
> 
> 
> :hug:

what your guess for me? chloe was 8lb 11,( at 36.5 weeks) leila 5lber ( i was v.poorly) and i like beached whale now lol, lo is measuring 2 weeks ahead on top line of graff! :baby:


----------



## aurora32

pippam116 said:


> aurora32 said:
> 
> 
> HI Girls
> 
> how are you all tonite?
> 
> Glad you got your car seat Holly.
> Glad scan went well Jade.
> Bean you havnt got a big baby just nicely rounded and cuddly......:hugs:
> 
> my guesses for weight are
> 
> Jade : 7 pound 5
> KatienSam: 7 pound 2
> Logie: 9 pound 3
> Bean: 9 pound 4
> Shifter: 8 pound
> Katycam: 7 pound 12
> Mummymadness: 7 pound 6
> Lolly: 7 pound 14
> Aurora: me 7 pound 9
> Tigger: 7 pound 4
> icculez: 6 pound 13
> Blue Tulip: 7 pound 1
> 
> My biggest was a straight 8lb so im hoping that that he will remain my biggest
> 
> 
> 
> :hug:
> 
> what your guess for me? chloe was 8lb 11,( at 36.5 weeks) leila 5lber ( i was v.poorly) and i like beached whale now lol, lo is measuring 2 weeks ahead on top line of graff! :baby:Click to expand...

Il say 9lb 2 for this one then........:)



:hug:


----------



## pippam116

ohh better than the last estimate of 10 , 9 i hope ur right lmaox


----------



## jms895

I am logging off now ladies, nightie night xx


----------



## Shifter

Ooh pip - exciting about your plug! Definitely push for that induction, at least that way you can have more confidence going into it.

Why does everyone think I'm having an 8 lber?? :shock:

'Night Lolly!


----------



## aurora32

jms895 said:


> I am logging off now ladies, nightie night xx


Nn jade..........:)


:hug:


----------



## jms895

Shifter - just a guess! :rofl:


----------



## mummymadness

see how much i miss just going of to watch that drama on itv lol.

Im great thanks Jade :) .

Ok i better have some guesses hadnt i lol .

Jade = 7lb exactly
Lolly = 7lb 3
Holly = 6lb 14
Aurora = 7lb 8
Katie = 6lb 13
Bean = 8lb 2
Logie = 8lb
Blue tulip = 7lb 6
pip = 8lb 13
Tiggertea = 7lb 2
Deb-baby = 8lb

Meeeeeee = 6lb 14 i rekon under 7lb for this baby (Ok maybe i hope lol)

If i missed any one soooooooooooorry my minds blank .


----------



## Shifter

Well I'll take what comes, obviously! Just be a shame if the littlest clothes don't fit. 

Those who have had 7lb 5oz+ babies before - did newborn sizes still fit ok? I noticed that some of them specify up to 7lb 5oz rather than 50cm. We've got a few in that size just to be prepared really, got loads in the next size up already.


----------



## beancounter

i haven't bought any newborn clothes :blush: not after seeing my sisters kiddies. My brother was a regular sort of weight, but ridiculously long. Mum mum said she was trying to get the babygrow on, but it wouldn't popper up, so the midwife measured him. A friend has promised to lend us some wee clothes though, just incase :D


----------



## Shifter

Now that's more like it MM! I was 6lb 13oz according to my mum and hubby was fairly small too so I'm hopeful :rofl:


----------



## mummymadness

Holly hun , Finnley was 8lb . But still looked really tiny if you get what i mean lol .

He was in newborn no problem , And no matter what size they still seem to have dangling bits at the end coz the feet wont reach lol . xx .


----------



## Shifter

Going to have to make a mental note what pages these guesses are on so we can pop back and check! Or... someone could make a spreadsheet of everyone's guesses... did I just volunteer? :rofl:


----------



## mummymadness

I think you did lol lol . x .


----------



## pippam116

Shifter said:


> Well I'll take what comes, obviously! Just be a shame if the littlest clothes don't fit.
> 
> Those who have had 7lb 5oz+ babies before - did newborn sizes still fit ok? I noticed that some of them specify up to 7lb 5oz rather than 50cm. We've got a few in that size just to be prepared really, got loads in the next size up already.

had an 8lb 11 er and newborn fit till she was 3 -4 weeks old, 0-3 too big

smaller at 5lb was in tiny baby, for ages,


----------



## Shifter

Cool, I'll stop worrying about clothing sizes now! I've been nesting today, washing and ironing all these lovely little clothes! I totally "get" the ironing thing now having washed them, they just don't look new any more having come out a bit creased. I won't iron them again, it's just that first time you put them on baby you want them to look and feel all shiny and new :cloud9:

And I'll make a start on that spreadsheet tomorrow :rofl:

Logging off now, 'night all
xxx


----------



## pippam116

gdnite xxx


----------



## aurora32

Shifter said:


> Cool, I'll stop worrying about clothing sizes now! I've been nesting today, washing and ironing all these lovely little clothes! I totally "get" the ironing thing now having washed them, they just don't look new any more having come out a bit creased. I won't iron them again, it's just that first time you put them on baby you want them to look and feel all shiny and new :cloud9:
> 
> And I'll make a start on that spreadsheet tomorrow :rofl:
> 
> Logging off now, 'night all
> xxx


NN Holly

xx


----------



## Deb_baby

Hope everybody is doing ok today.

Had lots of packing to do :(


----------



## Dawn0315

Hi Everyone ! 
how is everyones 3rd Trimester going ?
anyone else due march 15th ? !


----------



## pinkmac85

hey dawn! im due anytime between the 12-15. for some reasons the doctors never were able to get a set date as one said the 12th and the other said the 15th :dohh: so basically baby will come whenever it's ready lol


----------



## Logiebear

Shifter said:


> Those who have had 7lb 5oz+ babies before - did newborn sizes still fit ok? I noticed that some of them specify up to 7lb 5oz rather than 50cm. We've got a few in that size just to be prepared really, got loads in the next size up already.

7lb 5oz is not newborn hun that's tiny baby size. Newborn is upto around 9lb or 56cm usually. Obviously that varies slightly but it's pretty much that. 7lb 5oz is a tiny baby or small baby from mothercare that kind of shop. 

0-3 months is usually up to 62cm or around 14lb. So most newborn go into Newborn clothing really easily for a while as they are either long or chubby not both. Mine are both so my last 2 went straight into 0-3 months. Alos my eldest was 8lb 1oz and she was in first size/newborn for about 3 weeks.


----------



## Dawn0315

Hello Pinkmac ! im sorry i dont know your real name !
ahw really ? the doctors were the same with me, i got told the 15th and 20th
so im going by the 15th !


----------



## beancounter

hello. Spent the morning fielding off calls from angry baliffs because the last tenant to live here buggered off to turkey leaving everything unpaid. She seems to have made an effort to run up as many fines as possible and we get to deal with them. grrrrr. 

Got some good news from the gallery that represents me thoguh :happydance: I just hope being pregnant doesn't put them off me. I am turning down quite a bit of work these days which seems silly when we need the money. But I want to be stressfree and relaxed for the peanut too!

Anyone doing anything exciting today?


----------



## tiggertea

Hi all!
I'm happy with all those guesstimates for bubs weight - nothing too big in there!!!

Had MW appt this morning and (for a change) she was really lovely! There was a student in with her too though so I guess she had to be!
Student had a poke around the belly to see what position she thought bubs was in and decided was turned round ready to go....:shock: I was like - it COULDN'T be ready to come just yet..... so MW checked ad said no, it was def round the right way but still has a way to drop yet before it's time.... I guess I shouldn't have panicked so easily but just whatever way the girl said "ready to go" I freaked out! :blush:

Aside from that, no other goss.... lol I'm not even gonna try and guess everyone's baby weight (I'm useless at these things!!!) but will have fun looking and checking off when everyone's lo arrives!


----------



## Deb_baby

I'll take a guess at weights too

Jade = 6lb 13
Lolly = 7lb 3
Holly = 7lb 1
Aurora = 8lb 2
Katie = 7lb 3
Bean = 7lb 9
Logie = 8lb 5
Blue tulip = 7lb 6
pip = 8lb exactly
Tiggertea = 7lb 9
MummyMadness= 8lb 4

Me = probable 9lb 2

haha. my mum said i was 8lb 4 wheni was born, OH mum cant remember.

Holly how is the spreadsheet coming along?

Well i gotta get packing today for Manchester, and i have a horrible cold and feeling constantly sick want to stay in bed all day.


----------



## aurora32

Glad your Mw appointment went well Tigger and that mw was nice for a change, she should be like that all the time not just cos she has a student with her.

Hopefully wont be long now till Our LO start to arrive, not too early though




:hug::hug:


----------



## KatienSam

blimey u lot can talk! but i have now sent OH to get me some cookies!!

my parent craft was good last night, it was with the health visitors and got some good advice about what formula etc they find most effective and about use of dummys so i am happy i have made the right choices :)


my belly is a funny shape today and feels like baby is laying across my belly :shock: i hope it hasnt come out of head down position! going to have a poke around in a little while and if its head down have a bounce on my ball!

got my isofix delivered yesterday and thats now in car! got my nursing chair and baby's mattress being delivered today so im all excited about getting everything in the nursery! got 2 more deliveries this week and then i have everything! wooooo!

im very thirsty today! but im having 2 cups of raspberry tea now so got lots of options for drinks (sent OH out for cookies and ribena!)

hope your all well!!

xx


----------



## mummymadness

Ohhh Deb you was my friend until you said 8lb 4 lol lol lol only kidding hun .

Glad m/w appointment went well tiggertea hun , Its easy to freak out dont worry .My little man is well and truely stuck in Breech im crapping myself at the moment arghhhh .

Glad the class went well Katie :) , The m/w i saw with finnley showed me how to look for the head , It felt nothing like what i imagined its sooo strange how it bobbles about in between your fingers i thought it was a bum untill she told me different lol .

Hope every ones having a good day , I have a check up tommorrow at m/w wasnt suppose to see her untill 5th of feb .But she scheduled me an extra appointment after my hospital visit to check urine and everything .

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## KatienSam

oooooo i forgot 2 weeks 6 days until baby is term! woooo


----------



## aurora32

Hope you are feeling better soon Deb, i guess about 8lb 8 for your LO.




:hug:


----------



## Deb_baby

My OH thinks about 10/11 lb. he really knows how to make a girl feel happy.

He's at his interview just now hoping he'll get it, we've found a house we love, 4 bedrooms,kitchen,dining room, conservatory and 2 bathrooms and rent is on £695 a month..im thinking not too bad but its huge.

Closed up work yesterday for the last time and i think OH and is brother took so much booze, my spare room is full with wine, spirits and bloody crisps and peanuts he did get me some fruit shoots thought :D

Aaah i just found my bed again, oh could so fall asleep x


----------



## Shifter

Bean - I don't blame you for wanting to keep the work load down a bit right now, but it's great that there is lots of interest in your work :happydance:

Deb - hope you feel better soon.

Glad your class went well Katie!

Logie - sizes vary so much from one shop to another. Most of the clothes we have got have been from M&S. They distinguish between newborn and 0-3 months. Newborn is 50cm and up to 7lb 6oz! So I've been going from that really. But yeah, Boots and Mothercare class that as small baby. I wouldn't say that was particularly small, just the small end of normal :rofl:

Just sat waiting for HV now, and doing spreadsheet :winkwink: :rofl:


----------



## mummymadness

lol bless you doing the spread sheet .
Did i hear some where theres a million pound prize fund for the winner HaHaHaHaHa .

Hope appointment goes well with her Holly hun . xxx .


----------



## tiggertea

Still time for your wee man to turn round MM! :) stay positive!

feel better soon Deb! Hopefully your OH gets this job and that's one less thing to worry about!

Glad the classes went well Katie and all those deliveries! woooo! it'll be like christmas! hehe

After all this talk of cookies, I just ate half a medium sized bar of Galaxy chocolate...... :blush: needed a sugar fix, but think i went a little overboard just before lunchtime! oooops! Phoned hubby at work and told him about the MW (just the usual "keeping him posted" call!) and he got all spluttery and panicked even more than me - sounded like he thought baby was on the way right this second! bless him!


----------



## March mummy

OK I tried to read all the psots I missed but have only got half way through, god I dont know you move house and have a weekend off of here and everythign happens. I still got over 10 pages to read, so if I forget anything or dont comment on somethng I should have its jsut becasue I havent read it yet. (but I will, i just have to post know or everything I have read I will ahve forgotton. :blush:

Ok in no particular order :rofl:
Jms and icculcaz: Hope it those last few days before maternity leave dont drag on for too long, its freat when you finally finish and have time to organise everything.

KnS: Good Luck with Anti D again, Im sure you'll be fine you know it not as painful as people make out now. My second on 17th Feb, but I got to still go all the way to dorset to have it despite now having virtually completely moved away from area.

Lolly: (i think it was you) that mentioned couldnt tell what was what whether it was arm leg or bum you could feel of baby, i get that too, even my MW couldnt work out what way baby was lying from feeling him as he such a fidget, she thought she felt his legs in four different places. (seriously hoping she didnt as scans only showed baby ahving two legs) :rofl:

Bean: Your Munkeys are adorable, and wow 4lb 9 already, that sounds like a big baby, they think that i only just over 2lb but really couldnt tell. (they dont know anything at my surgery)

Logie: I hope the thyroid thingy sorts itself out soon and Good Luck with all the tests you having, wow 3 LO with such a small age gap, good job your got your oldest in evenings to help with dinner, you must be one very busy woman. I too have a thing for Eeyore items even my slippers are eeyore, lol. My nan looked at my room in house and saw all the eeyore teddies and said well baby wont be short of a teddy will he, Err they not for him. He has two so far and neither are eeyore ones although did try and buy him one but it jsut looks so nice on my window sill with others I cant bare to part with it. :blush: He can have a monkey, ( i just wont show it to my bro) he collects the munkeys and gollywogs (or whatever you call tehm these days)

Deb: Wow you realy had a long journey, hope your bladder survived the journey, lol.

Tiggertea: that munkey was great, your obviously very talented, I couldnt even imagine trying to make something like that. Wish I could though.

Keldec: I hope you get a good nights sleep soon.

Ok thats all I can remember for now. Dont think I did too bad as this seems to be one very long post, hope everyone with headaches Ok, not sleeping sleeps and hot flushes cools down. (that includes me, I been sitting here with patio doors open and even the dog giving me strange looks as he thinks its cold outside!) 

Big :hug: to all.

Pip: Have you received your results yet, hope you get them really soon and everything fine with them. And as for Starjumps my baby loves them, Im thinking of signing him up for olympic training once his born as he obvioulsy loves athletics etc.

MM: Glad you out of hospital now and everything sounds OK, you gave us all a scare here, stay calm now and try not to worry about everything, just relax (i know easier said than done) :hugs:

Lolly: Lol at us all meeting in the middle, it would be a lovely idea and its totally true feel like I know each of you to some degree, but we'd need a castle to fit us all in.

KAtycam; So glad you got to spend the weekend with your OH, and getting living quarters after baby born, gives you that bit more time together, my niece was the same she had to get married after baby was born to see her Oh as he worked for RAF (i think it was) and she spent first 3 months without him which apart from odd weekends which she really missed until got that accom. he was later made redudant which they were actually releived at as it meant they spent more time together but it must be really hard for you. big :hug:

Shifter: Bet you glad you been shopping arent you, sounds like you had a great time and you KnS, I going in the week, planning on packing hospital bag first, so then ahve an excuse to go out to get bits for that which are missing.


----------



## tiggertea

WOW march mummy! that was quite a post! lol
I hadn't over 10 pages to catch up on and I can't remember half the things I read and want to respond to...... go your super-brain! :)


----------



## Shifter

Gemma - have you been doing lots of leaning forward (no slouching!) and getting on your hands and knees? That'll get bubs to turn. Just remember you still have time and that after the first baby they can wait a lot longer to get into position so you till have loads of time :hugs:

March mummy - we're having a little game: each guessing the birth weights of everyone else's babies! Care to get in on the action? (Sadly no £1mil prize fund). I've finished the spreadsheet of estimates posted so far. I'll wait a little longer to get any more contributions then make it public!

See, people tell me they'd get bored being home all day, but I can ALWAYS find something to occupy myself with :rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## lolly101

Holly I am the same...when I am at home I ALWAYS find things to do!! This morning I have had a very productive day.. Ihave washed the car , done a big hoover upstairs, gone behind all the beds etc... dusted upstairs and cleaned all the tiles in the bathroom!! They look lovely and clean now.prob to tohers no diff but to me I know they are clean!!! I am having a bit of a break now then I am gona do my exercises!!!

Right my weight guesses for you to add to the spreadsheet..Mmmm
(If I forget anyone I apologise now)

March Mummy 7lb4
MM 7lb 2
Aurora 6lb 13
Pip 7lb1
KatieandSam 6lb9
Blue tulip 7lb 10
Katycam 8lb1
Holly 7lb
Tiggertea 7lb12
Logie 9lb3
Bean 8lb8
Jade 7lb5
Me (going by my scan a few weeks ago and my DS) 9lb3

I have also got newborn stuff as one of the other mums on the forum said her LO was in them for about the first 3-4 weeks. I remember with Dan we had bought loads of 0-3 mths and he was early so we had to rush out an buy newborn stuff!!! he was in it for about 6-7 weeks!


----------



## Logiebear

Holly can you pm my list so I can see who I forgot, it's easier than going back page by page. Then I can add to the list so I have included more people. Cheers hun xxx


----------



## tiggertea

all these people getting lots done - I've nothing productive done today at all!!! You're making me look bad!!! I've been faffing about passing the day online so far but gonna go shortly and do a bit more in baby's room..... might do 2 hours in there today too just to make myself feel good! hehe


----------



## lolly101

Debz don't worry if you chillin!!! I am only panicking a bit cos Dan was early, if this LO makes her appearance the same time I have got 2 weeks left!!! Right now I am going to log off here and do something else...I can feel a nap coming otherwise... then I'd worry I would not wake up til after I should have picked Dan up from school!!!:rofl:
enjoy your afternoons people!!!

KatieandSam which formula did the mw recommend to you?? We have SMA but I'm wondering if that is the best one?? It's only cos it's what I know!!! Is there a particular one they say is a bit better???


----------



## mummymadness

Lol March mummy good reading 10 pages wow , We really do get along well and chat lots girls lol .

Relax and enjoy a chilling day Debs hun , We all love one of thoose once in a while :) .

Glad appointment went well Holly hun .

And thanks for the info on baby turning , I know theres some time .
But you know when you have one of thoose gut feelings , I have a gut feeling he is going to stay feet down pmsl ,6 weeks now hes been that way .. I have everything crossed that in the next 2 1/2 weeks he moves around plzzzzzz . x .


----------



## mummymadness

Jade = 7lb exactly
Lolly = 7lb 3
Holly = 6lb 14
Aurora = 7lb 8
Katie = 6lb 13
Bean = 8lb 2
Logie = 8lb
Blue tulip = 7lb 6
pip = 8lb 13
Tiggertea = 7lb 2
Deb-baby = 8lb

edit to add to my list i forgot katycam and march mummy

katycam = 7lb 2
Marchmummy = 7lb 8


----------



## Shifter

Logie - sure, PM on its way!

Lolly - we've all estimated *way* lower for you than you think for yourself!!


----------



## KatienSam

lolly101 said:


> KatieandSam which formula did the mw recommend to you?? We have SMA but I'm wondering if that is the best one?? It's only cos it's what I know!!! Is there a particular one they say is a bit better???

they said they cant recommend any specific brand ;) but Aptamil seems best for more babys... lol and both women said exactly the same from their experience that it went down best for baby's digestion! so i put some aptamil on the shopping list today!! im going to have baby milk how weird is that! milk - for a baby - in my cupboard - ready to put in bottles - for MY baby :shock:

march mummy you did one heck of a post back there lol, i cant remember everything so i just go by the last page lol

my nursing chair arrived and i have put it together and its looooovely and relaxing, im going to spend time in the chair relaxing in the afternoon now as i want the baby to have its afternoon nap in its room so il sit in the chair with it in the first few weeks!

my mattress didnt come though (from same people :dohh:) so i will be waiting for that now, thursday i have my babies r us delivery and anytime between thurs and sat i will have my mothercare delivery! it is like christmas, my cat is having a great time in all the boxes!

xx


----------



## tiggertea

ok - i'm off to work at tidying up a little in bub's room til hubby gets home! PLEASE don't talk too much while i'm gone... it's me afraid of missing something that keeps me here all day (hahahha nothing to do with laziness at all.... nope!)


----------



## PixieKitty

Does anyone else have one of those online guessing game things?
They're so fun :happydance:
How're all you ladies? I've become bedridden, can't walk around much without ending up with painful cramps up my bump, back and pelvis so have piled books, the laptop, and munchies into my bedroom and not coming out unless necessary :rofl:


----------



## tiggertea

goodness ladies - i didn't really mean it!!! One post since I went offline?! Must be some kind of record! :(

hope you start to improve soon pix..... wouldn't be good if this was you on bed-rest til bubs arrived :(


----------



## Shifter

It's been a remarkably quiet afternoon on here!

Hope you feel better soon Pixie :hugs:


----------



## March mummy

Wow whats happened t everyone today, its been scarily quite compared with normal.

Right now to catch up with bits i didnt mention earlier That I can remember nopw having reread posts (hope I remembered everything, apologies if didnt.)

Lolly: Bet your nephew really enjoyed meeting team GB, my dog hates Bournemouth Athletics Club as when they practicing in summer the guns for start of races scares him, I have to make sure I take him to the park early and late on these evenings.
Where is the new Ikea opening as u not far from me?

Bean: that cot was a real bargain, I thought I got a bargain at £130 for cotbed but blimey, you one hell of a bargain hunter. Good for you!

MM: Oceans 12 seemed good, I tried to record it on sky plus as was out for a birthday, but it only recorded up to the news then confused itself so it kinda stopped just as was getting interesting :hissy:

Tinx and DAwn: welcome to our MArch Club, hope you like to talk!

Deb: Wishing Good Luck to your OH. That desert sounded lovely we do that at the pub attached to where I work, its one of the most popular for the kids and men :rofl: I couldnt manage all of that so well done on eating it all.

Aurora: Another bargain finder, that was one hel of a good deal on the changer thingy £20 was it! Result

JAde: well done for putting up all the baby bits already and being so organised. I hoping to get there soon (please)

Pippam: you sound very creative, wish I was it would help me out soo much if I was any good at anything arty/creative.

Kns: my baby has really long legs and a small head according to MW, so I wouldnt worry, my said its normal for baby's in our family to be long when born but we dont look as wierd as expected. (although they all ahd normal sized heads or big heads, so I odd one out there)

MM: I'm sure your LO will move when he ready, (as you go into Labour :rofl:) Noone can tell where my baby lying yet as he doesnt stay still long enough yet.

Pixie Kitty: Hope you feel better soon, rest for few days and relaxing with books and munchies sounds like a plan!

Anyone I forgot Sorry Hope all OK.


----------



## March mummy

Shifter: 

Wager thingy:


MM 7lb 4
Aurora 7lb
Pip 7lb 3
KatieandSam 6lb 5
Blue tulip 7lb 8
Katycam 8lb 5
Holly 7lb
Tiggertea 8lb
Logie 8lb 10
Bean 9lb
Jade 7lb 3
Shifter: £7lb 9
Pixiekitty: 7lb 2
Katieandbump: 6lb 7

Hope I havent missed anyone off, my brain has now officially become mush, :rofl:


----------



## jms895

Hi everyone, hope you are all well? xx


----------



## KatienSam

i had a craving for christmas pudding and cream last night! i just remembered!

im rubbish at all these weight thingys so im not going to do it lol

hope you feel better soon pixiekitty!

i just woke up from a nap on the sofa, my dreams are going nuts again at night, was dreaming about baby bottles last night lol

xx


----------



## Shifter

March mummy said:


> Shifter:
> 
> Wager thingy:
> 
> 
> MM 7lb 4
> Aurora 7lb
> Pip 7lb 3
> KatieandSam 6lb 5
> Blue tulip 7lb 8
> Katycam 8lb 5
> Holly 7lb
> Tiggertea 8lb
> Logie 8lb 10
> Bean 9lb
> Jade 7lb 3
> Shifter: £7lb 9
> Pixiekitty: 7lb 2
> Katieandbump: 6lb 7
> 
> Hope I havent missed anyone off, my brain has now officially become mush, :rofl:

You seem to have me twice! Unless you mean Lolly, not Holly??


----------



## mummymadness

Gosh we have been quiet lol .

Shame you missed the end of the film March hun it was good silly news hey .
Katie xmas pud sounds yummmmmmy ohhhh thats on scrummy pud why only xmas lol .
Hope you feel better soon Pixie .

Just been looking were going to have quiet a few March mummys pop in feb it seems gosh its comming round quick , And bean i saw your post too lol .. I promise you wont be kicked out even if you are a traiter Feb mummy Lol Lol Lol Lol . 

Hope your well Jade :) .

I have horrid acid tooo much spag bol for tea lol . xx .


----------



## KatienSam

we wont kick u out bean lol, i may become a feb mum because everyone seems to think baby is going to be early (except me of course lol)

xx


----------



## Shifter

Aw go on katie, we're all just guessing really!

I had a nap earlier too, hubby woke me when he got home from work. So sleepy today and really hungry! Also realised that it won't be long now until I can no longer reach the kitchen taps :rofl: I'll have to stand sideways so I can get close enough without the bump getting in the way!!


----------



## beancounter

March mummy said:


> Shifter:
> 
> Wager thingy:
> 
> 
> MM 7lb 4
> Aurora 7lb
> Pip 7lb 3
> KatieandSam 6lb 5
> Blue tulip 7lb 8
> Katycam 8lb 5
> Holly 7lb
> Tiggertea 8lb
> Logie 8lb 10
> Bean 9lb
> Jade 7lb 3
> Shifter: £7lb 9
> Pixiekitty: 7lb 2
> Katieandbump: 6lb 7
> 
> Hope I havent missed anyone off, my brain has now officially become mush, :rofl:

i like that shifters baby is in pounds sterling :D
I am not good at guessing either. I think everyones baby is going to be 7 pounds ezacerly. 

thanks for not kicking me out :D


----------



## KatienSam

i was trying to put my make up on in my long mirror and couldnt get close enough to pluck my eyebrows!!! blimey! i have started dusting furniture with my bump as i walk past lol and also droppin food down it!

getting out of the car is a whole new mission too, have to shimmy out sideways from behind the steeringwheel with a lot of moaning lol, my neighbours must have a right giggle!

x


----------



## KatienSam

ha ha ha im going to guess everyones baby weight in £'s when i get a mo :rofl:

xx


----------



## mummymadness

i love that Holly your having one rich baby lol . xx .


----------



## Shifter

beancounter said:


> March mummy said:
> 
> 
> Shifter:
> 
> Wager thingy:
> 
> 
> MM 7lb 4
> Aurora 7lb
> Pip 7lb 3
> KatieandSam 6lb 5
> Blue tulip 7lb 8
> Katycam 8lb 5
> Holly 7lb
> Tiggertea 8lb
> Logie 8lb 10
> Bean 9lb
> Jade 7lb 3
> Shifter: £7lb 9
> Pixiekitty: 7lb 2
> Katieandbump: 6lb 7
> 
> Hope I havent missed anyone off, my brain has now officially become mush, :rofl:
> 
> i like that shifters baby is in pounds sterling :D
> I am not good at guessing either. I think everyones baby is going to be 7 pounds ezacerly.
> 
> thanks for not kicking me out :DClick to expand...

Yeah I noticed that too. My LO's special and is worth its weight in coins :rofl:


----------



## claire-lou

I daren't join in in case I curse myself with a 14lb baby.:rofl::rofl::rofl:

Which may be quite possible considering I've put on 6lb in the last week alone.


----------



## Logiebear

Thanks for the pm Holly. Here is my additions to my list as I missed you lot out first time (sorry)!

Pip - 6lb 2oz
Pixiekitty - 7lb 4oz
katieandbump - 6lb 14oz
Claire-lou - 8lb 6oz
March mummy - 8lb 4oz

That makes 15 in total!! I love the way you have all been really shy about saying my will be a big baby by putting really low weights on. I wish she was going to be around 8lb lol


----------



## icculcaz

well im back from hosp... vampires have taken more bloods to test. swear sheffield blood labs have got more o my stuff than me! anyhoo i got a doppler scan on thursday followed by a ctg... joy.... but im sulking cos they wont give me a date to be induced bar between 10th n 16th feb! grrr


----------



## aurora32

KatienSam said:


> lolly101 said:
> 
> 
> KatieandSam which formula did the mw recommend to you?? We have SMA but I'm wondering if that is the best one?? It's only cos it's what I know!!! Is there a particular one they say is a bit better???
> 
> 
> xxClick to expand...

Sorry for butting in Lolly but ive bottle fed all mine and i would out of all the formulas highly recommend Aptimal, its kind to bubs little tummy and you have the option of normal strength or the one for hungrier bubs like mine lol, it smells nice and it actually tastes similar to milk where some of the others certainly dont. All are good in there own way but ive found this to be by far the best.

HTH

:hug::hug:


----------



## Shifter

Thanks Logie. btw I estimated yours at 9lb 12 :winkwink:


----------



## Logiebear

That's more like it Holly :rofl:

I just wanted to say too that when it comes to formula milk everyone who has kids already will recommend the one they used. I have used cow & gate with all 3 of mine. My sons both had reflux but that is not the milk to blame. I was told then by my Dr and haelth visitor that they are all pretty much the same these days. C&G also offer a variety of milks for hungrier babies etc but like I said everyone will make recomendations. I think you just have to pick which one is good for you and try it out. Just to say I would recommend the square containers, not round ones as they have a leveller in the corner and it helps to make the spoon the right level of powder. You'd have to open it and read the instructions to get what I mean.

I'm snuggled up in bed now with my laptop! It's fab feeling all snuggly xxx


----------



## Shifter

*tumbleweed*

Very quiet in here this evening... where is everyone?

I'm not 100% sure this will work, but I believe this link should take you all to the spreadsheet:

https://spreadsheets.google.com/ccc?key=pOvKgzhu5MG06Q4Y43a5CBw

I'll make any further amendments if anyone else posts further guesses. The names down the left are those who have made guesses, with their guesses for each person named along the top. Does that make sense?? Oh and the highlighted cells are just our own guesses of our own babies.

Katiensam - maybe if this link does work you could post it in the OP so we can all find it easily as and when we start having our babies! But if I have to amend the document we might need to update the link.


----------



## tiggertea

link works :)


----------



## tiggertea

oooooh i just noticed i moved up a box!!!! :happydance: :yipee:


----------



## Shifter




----------



## Shifter

Must sleep now. 'Night all xx


----------



## tiggertea

night night!


----------



## mummymadness

ohhh just realised on sheet i didnt do Bean oooooops .
I say hummmm 7lb 3 for bean . x x.


----------



## Logiebear

Night hun xxx

Congrats in moving up a box Tigger! My turn soon :happydance:

Before you know it now it will all be over and we will be posting birth stories etc:happydance:


----------



## pippam116

hello ladies, just sat down and boy do my legs know it, shopped till i dropped, and got alot for money, didnt even spend half my dosh( not at all like me).

might i add among my bargains, i happened to stumble across a ethel austin shop, and to my suprise, i got 2 amazingly stunning grow bags in diff designs for newborn to 6 months, reduced to 6 quid each, ( i wasnt going to bother, as every cheap one i found was not v good quality and didnt want to spend lots on mamas and papas one which go expensive even on ebay, so im over the moon, they are closing down (apparently) so i urge anyone interested to go grab some, really gorgeous, saw some to same qualtiy elsewhere for almost 20 quid, and £10 ones elsewhere really not up to much..

hope everyone is alright not read back yet, too tired will have a peak shortly, 

xxx


----------



## KatienSam

i have added the spreadsheet to the original post :D thanks shifter i will do my guesses tomorrow when i have a mo!

anti d numero deux tomorrow :shock: i know it doesnt hurt but im still anxious about it :dohh:

Logie - i agree everyone recommends what they have used thats why i got confused and decided to ask the health visitor as they have contact with many babies on a daily basis and they both "recommend" aptamil (they arent actually allowed to do it but used aptamil as the best example in their experience lol) so im going with their advice. it qwas what i had planned to use anyway but wanted reassurance.

baby milks are all very similar i believe but they said something seems to agree with more babies with aptamil, plus you can get extra hungry, easy digest and soya type milks with aptamil too (im sure all milks brands do similar things)

xxx


----------



## pippam116

lolly101 said:


> Holly I am the same...when I am at home I ALWAYS find things to do!! This morning I have had a very productive day.. Ihave washed the car , done a big hoover upstairs, gone behind all the beds etc... dusted upstairs and cleaned all the tiles in the bathroom!! They look lovely and clean now.prob to tohers no diff but to me I know they are clean!!! I am having a bit of a break now then I am gona do my exercises!!!
> 
> Right my weight guesses for you to add to the spreadsheet..Mmmm
> (If I forget anyone I apologise now)
> 
> March Mummy 7lb4
> MM 7lb 2
> Aurora 6lb 13
> Pip 7lb1
> KatieandSam 6lb9
> Blue tulip 7lb 10
> Katycam 8lb1
> Holly 7lb
> Tiggertea 7lb12
> Logie 9lb3
> Bean 8lb8
> Jade 7lb5
> Me (going by my scan a few weeks ago and my DS) 9lb3
> 
> I have also got newborn stuff as one of the other mums on the forum said her LO was in them for about the first 3-4 weeks. I remember with Dan we had bought loads of 0-3 mths and he was early so we had to rush out an buy newborn stuff!!! he was in it for about 6-7 weeks!

oh heck if mine only ways that i do :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance: when i push her out, rofl, think leila was small cos i wasnt well at all, n chloe was 8lb 11er so expecting bigger, thats why they did diabetes test ( WHICH COME BACK CLEAR TODAY WAHOOOOOOOOOOOOO):cloud9:

xx


----------



## KatienSam

yay tiggertea, 1 more box to go!! wonder when we move up to the last box?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?! cant be long now...

xxx


----------



## pippam116

didnt even have aptamil locally when i had my girls, i did look at it other day in boots and couldnt decide, then midwife said they dont do that one at my hospital, so i wont be getting it now just incase my own milk doesnt come in and i end up deliverig in hosp for ne reason, so its back to drawing board either cow n gate or sma used both before no probs, decissions decissions! :))


----------



## mummymadness

I think im going to use Hipp organic milk .
I havent tried it before tehy had farleys (Wich i thourughly reccomend) but Hipp has some great reviews and i like its organic and great price too .
I think you move up a box at week 35 Katie hun :) . Not long wow its gone quick .
Well done on your super bargains Pip . xx .


----------



## pippam116

love farleys mm but hardly find it anywhere here anymore.. how are you feeling now? better i hope, im fit to drop and feel swollen more than enough done for one day, :))


----------



## mummymadness

Bless ya , I rekon you need your bed and a nice cuppa lol :) .

I loveeeed Farleys , But they have changed the name to Heinz Naturals now , And the price has whacked up to £8 !! i was soo shocked .
I did really love it with the kids thow , Its thick creamy and seems to settle them sooo well.
Im lots better thanks hun , No headaches or any problems thank god . xxx .


----------



## passengerrach

oooo do me 2 lol


----------



## passengerrach

heres my guesses
Jade.. 8.1
Logie.. 8.3
blue tulip.. 8.4
shifter.. 7.5
bean.. 7.10
auroura..8.2
mm.. 6.13
deb_baby.. 9.1
lolly..9
march mummy.. 7.4
katieansam.. 6.11
katycam..8.2
tiggertea.. 7.13
icculcaz.. 7.1
pip..8.9
mummycat..7.6
pixie.. 8.1
katienbump.. 6.12
claire_lou..8.3

have i forgotten anyone do i have to guess my own 1 2


----------



## tiggertea

congrats on the bargains pip! Hubby gets paid Thursday (tomorrow - woooo!) so think I might raid our bank account and hit the shops.... but shhhhh don't tell him yet though!

You'll be moving up to the last box really soon I'd imagine Katie.... ooooh - now that one WILL be something to get over-excited about! Meant to say yesterday too - just to make it all even MORE real for you.... my next appt with community MW is 3rd March (when I'm 37weeks) :shock: some of you will be serving eviction notices to your babies by then!!! 

As for the milk debate.... (I know it's not really a debate!!)..... Everyone I've asked has recommended something different! Lol, Logie (I think it was Logie! :blush:) is right - everyone will recommend the one they have used before.... I'm giving cow and gate a go to start with.... that's what the hospital gives in ready-made bottles so i'm thinking it can't be that bad.... if bubs doesn't like it, then I'll try something different. I guess it's like everything else - every baby is different and so just coz "this brand" worked for one, doesn't necessarily mean "that brand" won't be better for another..... (get me - all sensible and wise!) I know my little brother was really badly ill on EVERY powdered milk/food and was on cows milk almost straight away - strong as an ox now! (i know they don't recommend that, but just giving an extreme example of "not everything recommended works!") 

Hmmmmmm I had something else I wanted to say..... oh bum, I don't know what it was! :hissy: I'm sure it will come to me at some stage today!!


----------



## Dawn0315

Hey Everyone !


----------



## Shifter

mummymadness said:


> ohhh just realised on sheet i didnt do Bean oooooops .
> I say hummmm 7lb 3 for bean . x x.

Morning all.

You did hun, you said 8lb 2 for Bean 

For your own estimates look for your name on the left and follow along the row to see what you guessed for each other March Mummy.


----------



## beancounter

lol. I like the second one better!
morning all- Off to my scan now xx


----------



## tiggertea

good luck bean! :)


----------



## Shifter

Have fun at your scan Bean!

Good luck with your anti d Katie!

I'm not at my best today, didn't sleep too well as tummy felt all churny and had nasty diarrhoea first thing :cry: spoke to a community midwife about what I can take and the capsules we have in are definitely a no go. SO I have to see if it clears up and if not go to my GP.

Hubby, bless him, started asking me if I'd felt any surges and reminded me that I had strong BH yesterday - obviously worried about early labour. It's so sweet that he knew what to look for and what words to use (in terms of the hypnobirthing)!


----------



## Shifter

Hi Dawn. How are you today?


----------



## Logiebear

Good luck for your scan Bean hope it goes well xxx

lol at Tigger, you see what I mean about milk. I just found C&G had great packaging and was a right price and yes the hospitals provide it in ready made little bottles for you to feed while you are in there. This is something I bet those who are bottle feeding having thought of lol. And yeah Katie lots of brands offer all the different types but they are so expensive, that's my driving force to breast feed this time!

Well done on your bargains Pip, our Ethel Austin isn't closing yet so they only have a little sale on. I am not going to be using a sleeping bag until around 6 months which is what I normally do. I just like them having blankets until they start to kick them off and wriggle loads. It's another personal choice though.

I'm having a morning of rest today as ordered by my dh as I have been so busy this week. Got my diabetic clinic tomorrow and scan and ante natal on Fri so busy busy busy!


----------



## Logiebear

Hope your tummy settles Holly hun, not nice and hiya Dawn xxx

Also can I have a guess for PassengerRach's baby at 7lb 9oz please xxx


----------



## tiggertea

have to say the better ££££ for C&G milk was one of the plus sides for me too - just didn't want to sound like a tight-arse!! (sorry if that's just local crude slang!!!) :rofl:


----------



## Shifter

Thanks Logie. Added your guess for rach.

I can't really comment fairly on the milk thing so I'll keep my mouth shut! But when me and my mum were in Boots on Monday she nearly had a heart attack at the price of disposable nappies! She doesn't remember them being so much in comparison when I was little, but then she can't remember whether she used disposables or washables with me! She definitely used washables with my big brother though. It put how much we are spending on washables into perspective for her, not that she has ever expressed any disapproval of our decision, but she understands the financial motivation now :rofl:


----------



## jojo1974

hi all havent posted in this section for a while , boy ive got a lot of catching up to do lol , hope you ladies are all ok , carnt believe how the time seems to be flying by now xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Logiebear

I know what you mean about the price of disposable nappies too Holly, They are so expensive when you consider I'll have 2 in them again like when my last was born. But I just can't be bothered with washable ones. I know that is not the "pc" thing to say but I just don't have the time and my washing laods are huge anyway with 5 of us and there will be 6!


----------



## jms895

Morning ladies, where is the full table on birth weight guesses now?

Good luck with Scan bean and anti D Katie

Hope you are ok Holly?

xxxxxx


----------



## jms895

Just had test results for bloods last week, need to go and get some iron tablets, no wonder I felt like death and wanting to sleep! :lol:


----------



## Shifter

Logie - washables aren't right for everyone, I understand that  I don't know if this helps or not, but you can get biodegradable disposables for about the same price as Pampers etc.

Perking up a bit now thanks Jade. My mum is coming over to look after me in a bit. There's a link to the table in the OP. Sorry you're having to go on iron tablets :hugs:


----------



## lolly101

Morning everyone!! This is a quick post as I have to go tescos in a mo!!!

March Mummy the ikea is opeing feb 12th in southampton.!!!

Thanks to you all for the formula advice. I might ask the hosp which ones they keep and go from there...I have been thinking about the Aptamil too....

We are getting our nappies next week Shifter!!! We are geting Bambino Mio, i have disposibles ready for the 1st week and holidays but I'm determined to use real ones. Dan suffered from nappy rash so I'm hoping they will help cut down on that a but too as well as being cheaper in the long run!!! I hope you are feeling better today:hugs:

I'll catch up properly later...Scan tomorrow!!!:happydance:


----------



## jms895

Thanks Shifter thats ace!! How do i edit the sheet or do you have to do it?

Can I guess:

Deb baby: 7 pound 1
Blue Tulip: 7 pound 3
Pip: 8 pound 2
March Mummy: 8 pound 3
Pixie: 7 pound 12
Katienbump: 6 pound 10
Claire Lou: 8 pound
Passenger rach: 7 pound 2


----------



## Shifter

Lolly - we're using a combination. We have some terry squares and are getting a couple each of all the brands we want to try, see what works best for us. I like the look of Bambino Mios, but my favourites are Little Lamb! They are so fluffy! All the ones we're going to try will be bamboo ones, naturally anti-bacterial and anti-fungal - sounds great to me for preventing nappy rash!! We're using biodegradable disposables for the first week and occasional future convenience.

Jade - I'm the only one with editorial powers :muaha: I've added your latest additions.


----------



## LittleBee

Goodmorning ladies! I had some false contractions yesterday and I stayed in hospital for monitoring. The NST didn't record any contraction , only some minor activity..so they gave me magnesium for a week and told me to stop taking calcium and do nothing (no washing, ironing, cleaning..)..
I hate doing nothing!!!


----------



## KatienSam

good luck with your scan bean!

trying to remember other posts...

someone said their next appointment is 3rd march... im due on the 2nd!! holy moly!

shifter - i had a bad belly the other day, made me feel awful and couldnt take anything, just drink lots of water, mine went after a day :)

disposable nappies are expensive, i wait until there is a deal on and then buy loads, i wouldnt know what to do with the non disposable ones lol, it kind of freaks me out putting poo in my washing machine on a regular basis as well (although i get the feeling i will be doing that anyway soon lol)

Anti D is at 2.30pm...

my mothercare delivery arrived today and i dont like the all in one i brought so going to take that back tomorrow, now im waiting on my mattress! bloody deliveries, who's idea was it to order everything all at once lol :dohh:

xxx


----------



## lillysmum

hey everyone, how is everyone doing this morning?? i have major pains in my pelvis but have the midwife today at half 4 - am going to ask her if she knows what might be causing it.


----------



## mummymadness

Now look here ladies lol .
I went off for an early night and arise to 3 pages to catch up on Pmsl , Were do we find the energy lol lol .

By the way Holly hun my Guess for Rach is 7lb 1 . Im probably very wrong on every ones lol .

I was thinking last night if some of us give birth say around the 5th of March will we stay on this thread untill the end of March to see all our friends through to the end :) ?? . I know i will .

I have hectic Morning , And got Midwifes in a couple of hours , So dont chat tooo much girls lol lol . xxx .


----------



## mummymadness

p.s i got confused looking at the chart on who i have guessed at and who i havent lol. I think i guessed for Katie but dont see my guess , Its probably me im having a real dumb day lol .


----------



## KatienSam

yeah once we have had our babies we have to pop back to check on everyone, that should me march mum law (even if u become a feb/april mum)!


----------



## Shifter

Little Bee - sorry about the bed rest hun. My advice is find a few good books to keep you going :hugs:

Katie - lol! You get flushable liners to put in washables, you just dispose of that down the loo before putting the nappies in the washing machine.

MM - estimate noted. And yes, I'll still be here when bubs is born!


----------



## Blue Tulip

Morning ladies... :)

hope all all ur appointments go well today! :)


----------



## mummymadness

Ohhhh iam glad , I was sat thinking about it for ages last night lol lol .
I thought what if i go well over and go mid to late March and every one has gone :( ill be all alone lol lol .

So i like the March mum law lol , We should all keep popping back to see our friends through . xxxxxxxxxxxxxx .


----------



## Shifter

I've made a couple of changes to the original document and re-uploaded to to google docs. So here is the new link: https://spreadsheets.google.com/ccc?key=pOvKgzhu5MG0FtyXM8ugdbA 

Katie, can you update the link in the OP please? Thanks 

MM - for sure, we're all in this together and I'm sure most of us will keep an eye on those who are still waiting after us :hug: and of course we'll still see lots of each other over in post-natal! In fact, I think we should set up another thread like this over there somewhere so we can keep nattering to each other :rofl:


----------



## jojo1974

cool guess each others bubbas weight can i play plzzzzzzzzz, im happy today got my surestart money so can go and get a travel system now , but not sure which one lol theres so many xxx


----------



## KatienSam

Shifter said:


> Katie - lol! You get flushable liners to put in washables, you just dispose of that down the loo before putting the nappies in the washing machine.

hmmmm how much are the liners? i still cant see me running to the loo with a liner full of poo everytime i change a bum, the dog will probably chase me lol

the crazyness of my house isnt prepared for this i dont think... maybe il look into it once baby is here because i see me changing baby loads at first and il forget to put the liner in the toilet and stand in it or something lol :blush:

xx


----------



## mummymadness

Looks good Holly hun :) . Thank yo for doing it for us all .

May i guess 6lb 13 for Katieandsam plz hun .
7lb 3 for Marchmummy
7lb 6 for katycam
6lb 13 for icculcaz
7lb 8 for mummycat
8lb for pixie
8lb 1 for claire-lou

Thank you again for doing this hun its good fun , Iam quiet happy with guesses for me .
Well Holly you was my best friend before your guess (Lol Only kidding sweets) . x .


----------



## Shifter

KatienSam said:


> Shifter said:
> 
> 
> Katie - lol! You get flushable liners to put in washables, you just dispose of that down the loo before putting the nappies in the washing machine.
> 
> hmmmm how much are the liners? i still cant see me running to the loo with a liner full of poo everytime i change a bum, the dog will probably chase me lol
> 
> the crazyness of my house isnt prepared for this i dont think... maybe il look into it once baby is here because i see me changing baby loads at first and il forget to put the liner in the toilet and stand in it or something lol :blush:
> 
> xxClick to expand...

Here's some liners: https://www.spiritofnature.co.uk/acatalog/1092.html £2.79/100. You can also get washable liners, but you have scrape the poo into the loo and I don't fancy doing that lol!



mummymadness said:

> Thank you again for doing this hun its good fun , Iam quiet happy with guesses for me .

No problem, I like making spreadsheets :D [geek]



mummymadness said:

> Well Holly you was my best friend before your guess (Lol Only kidding sweets) . x .

:shock: sorry. Not sure where I plucked 8lb 4 from :rofl:


----------



## Shifter

jojo1974 said:


> cool guess each others bubbas weight can i play plzzzzzzzzz, im happy today got my surestart money so can go and get a travel system now , but not sure which one lol theres so many xxx

Hi jojo! Just post your guesses here and I'll add them to the spreadsheet :happydance:

Enjoy shopping!


----------



## Wobbles

How dd I miss this - March Mummys 180 pages and I've not posted once. Wheres the gossip? :rofl:


----------



## mummymadness

You must of had some preminition lol .

If i struggle pushing an 8lb4 baby now im cursing you Holly lol lol lol .

Just on my way to drop Layla to pre school and To m/w appointment will pop back and see you all when i get home . x .

Lol Wobbles , How did you miss this post lol .
Welcome in hun . x .


----------



## mummymadness

Ohhh gosh i allways miss some one , Can i guess 7lb 5 for Katienbump When you get chance Holly hun . x .


----------



## Shifter

Nooooooooooooooo! I'm sure it means nothing MM! 

Wobbles - lol! don't know how you've missed all the action so far! Glad to see you here now though hun.


----------



## jms895

Hey Bean hope you are ok?
Jojo I got the Mothercare Tranton Deluxe system, BARGAIN!!
Will have another look at the weight guesser
Wobbles you cant play unless you have a wager :rofl:
My bump is very low today (it scares me sometimes) and hurts!
Stretch marks are now making an appearance :cry: xx


----------



## tiggertea

Wobbles has 180 pages to catch up on - now none of the rest of us can complain about 5 pages in a day! hehehe

Yep KnS - that was me - next community mw appt is 3rd March! :shock:

I had been considering reuseable nappies but have some disposables for the first little while at least - I'm a bit like Katie too - scared of getting all confused and or flustered and standing in it or something :blush: plan is to get used to day-to-day life then maybe introduce the re-useables....

oh, and good luck to everyone with appts too!


----------



## jms895

Debz, same here I just cannot imagine having time with all the reusable stuff!?
Hope you are ok hun?x


----------



## aurora32

Afternoon girls,
Hope everyone is well today.

Hope you are feeling better Holly,
Good luck with the scan bean.
Nice to see you in here Wobbles, 180 pages to catch up on thats one mean task to get through :rofl:
Jojo i just bought the Graco Quattro tour deluxe from ebay with all extras for £199 its from the online4baby ebay shop, there site is well worth a look very reasonable.

Sorry for everyone i forgot my mind is like mush just now its getting me all wound up as im normally as sharp as a pin but just now id forget my head if it wernt attached. just going to edit my guesses for bubs weight as ive missed some ppl off, hope that ok Holly could you pm me the full list of ppl on list please.







:hug:


----------



## KatienSam

i have requested a bambino mio brochure so i will look into it once baby is a few weeks old, would like to do my bit for the environment and they look really pretty! lol

we dont really have much gossip wobbles, we are currently making a spreadsheet of guesses of babies weights (the link to spreadsheet is on the first post) - other than that all us first time mums are just pooing our pants about being ready i think! lots of us are reading into hypnobirthing so if u hear random talk about silver gloves and floating on red mist thats that! :rofl:

has anyone ever been on the norfolk broads? we just wanted a programme about it and thought as a little week away in the summer it would be nice! i would probably mess everything up if we came to a loche though ha ha!

is bean back yet? scan go ok?

x


----------



## jms895

When will I go up a box???


----------



## jms895

Yes the broads are lovely Katie!! xx


----------



## tiggertea

Thanks for the journal visit Jade! :)
I'm good - howz u? Oh and you'll go up a box in the next couple of days I reckon... I only noticed mine up yesterday (31+3)


----------



## beancounter

hello!
I am back. The peanut still looks well- blood flow a little higher, but she said that might just be because the nut was awake this time. Nut was very low so scan was quite uncomfortable but I guess the lowness explains my pelvic pain. So I have another scan booked in 10 days. I felt all happy so had to have extensive celebrations involving banana milkshake, then I took a bump photo - i look sooo much bigger :O I think I will have to take them every week. i'll put it on the bumps thread in a tick. 

hope the anti D goes ok katie and the tummy clears up shifter. I have to email the nappy service to get em to come and show me some samples. I bought some eco disposables for the hospital though. 

Booooooooo to stretchies jms


----------



## jms895

Thanks Debz, fine thanks you?


----------



## jms895

Glad bean is ok beancounter!! :hugs: xx


----------



## tiggertea

glad all was well bean :)

just got a letter from the bank saying all is not well with an old account i had before i was married :( there was some fraud on there in Sept (paypal! grrrrr!) and I thought it had been sorted - boy was I wrong - lots of charges now I thought had been sorted that have grown and grown - now over £1000 and they want it all back!! :hissy: phoned the local branch and ended up :cry: down the phone so I've to go in to talk about it all tomorrow..... hopefully get it sorted! (Sorry for the rant!)


----------



## aurora32

jms895 said:


> When will I go up a box???

It moves up at 31 weeks and one day Jade i wondered that last week......:hugs:


Ive just noticed im 32 weeks today too :happydance::happydance:


----------



## aurora32

tiggertea said:


> glad all was well bean :)
> 
> just got a letter from the bank saying all is not well with an old account i had before i was married :( there was some fraud on there in Sept (paypal! grrrrr!) and I thought it had been sorted - boy was I wrong - lots of charges now I thought had been sorted that have grown and grown - now over £1000 and they want it all back!! :hissy: phoned the local branch and ended up :cry: down the phone so I've to go in to talk about it all tomorrow..... hopefully get it sorted! (Sorry for the rant!)


Awww debz :hugs:

Banks are a nightmare they just totally take the piss especially with bank charges and then expect you to pay when it wasnt even your fault, hope you get things sorted.


:hug:


----------



## beancounter

Urgh banks, well, remember that punitive charges are illegal, and you don't have to pay them. So be sure to make then know that :hugs: 

i have to go to the bank now, cos the windscreen broke, and the car got serviced, and we have no money for the rest of the month, but I do cos I earnt some this month so I am going to put it in OHs account so we can pay stuff. Bit worrying if I stop working though and we dont make ends meet? Silly car :(

might buy some wool and knit a cardi for my nut :D


----------



## lolly101

Bean glad your scan went well hun....So nice to know nut is well!!!

Debz I hope you can sort out the bank...girl power,,:hugs: to you babe...don't let them charge you, if you thought acc was closed thats their fault.

For the bambino mio liners in Babies r us its £8.00 for 400 liners...Saying about putting the poo in the toilet...its just as easy to stand on a dirty nappy!!!:rofl:Yuk!!! I did that more than once with Dan!!!Oh the joys the joys!!!

Wobbles Happy reading!!!

I am so gonna stay on here til we have all moved over to post natal. I will miss you all:cry:. anyway it will be nice to know everyone is in the same boat as me....we'll all be typing with babies on our shoulders:cloud9:

I think I have a few moe guesses to add
Icculaz 6lb13
Mummycat 7lb9
MarchMummy 8lb1
Pixie 7lb2
Katienbump 6lb4
Claire_Lou 7lb11
PassengerRach 6lb12

Hope I remembered everone now!!! Thanks for doing the spreadsheet Holly it's great!!:hugs:


----------



## tiggertea

horrible thing was I spent a fortune on the phone to loads of different "departments" at the time, all assuring me I would not have to pay the charges caused by the initial fraud. never heard anything more and coz it was a bank account i no longer used i kinda left it at that and forgot about it (stupid of me i know!) and now they hit me with a huge bill and demand it paid within the next fortnight?! haha they can sing for it - I dont have a thousand pence right now, never mind a thousand quid! :rofl:


Bean - I just said in my journal today I was gonna take up knitting.... thinking of getting some wool when hubby gets paid again - a nice little colourful blanket to get me eased in again i think! - cardis are too adventurous just yet - at least til i remind myself of the process behind the craft! lol Good luck!


oh yes - I meant to say earlier I'll be sticking around in here after bubs arrives til all the march mummies are mummies! :)


----------



## KatienSam

i wish i could knit lol, im sure my nanny showed me once but i couldnt do it now! does wool come with instructions?! :rofl:

lolly im more worried about my dog running off with a dirty nappy i think lol, shite splattered up the walls where he throws things around to 'open' them! when u change a disposable nappy you wrap it up before you continue tho so it wouldne be a shite between the toes job surely?!

im not looking forward to dirty nappies lol, my OH can do all those after all i have carried the baby for ages and its been weeing inside my body for ages, the least he can do it clean up poop!

xx


----------



## tiggertea

KatienSam said:


> *its been weeing inside my body for ages*,


hubby was completely disgusted when i first told him about that :rofl:


----------



## jms895

I can knit yeah!! I could start then when my mat leave commences.....

Debz dont pay the fine!! Its not your fault and paypal should cover???
Aurora congrats on 32 weeks!
Yeah I am excited I may get promoted to the next to last box tomorrow! :dance:


----------



## tiggertea

I think paypal and the bank were supposed to be working it out between them to be honest..... paypal blamed the bank for letting the direct debits through and bank blamed paypal for allowing my account to be hacked :S
I'm not givin' em a penny! It's not my fault some horrible person created an almighty mess on me! lol


----------



## jms895

DOnt blame you hun and dont get stressed about it :hugs: xx


----------



## beancounter

it's been taking little dumps in you too, don't forget, as well as floating around in it's own pee. Gross!

My mum taught me to knit, so when I got a knitting kit for christmas, I though I was good to go. wrong. I had completely forgotten. I retaught myself continental (left handed) from the internet (its faster too). and I got stitch 'n' bitch which is a good book. There are onyl really two stitches, so once you can do that, it's quite easy. The last thing I knitted was a dissected frog...


----------



## jms895

Bean you make me laugh..... I would love to see this 'dissected frog' :rofl: was that intentional :lol:

Anyone else getting lower bump pain and a bit of pressure on bladder and low down when walking? I just took the dog down into town to collect prescription and had 2 bags of shopping, could hardly get up the hill and had to stop, plus was feeling weird down below...... :lol: Maybe cos he is so low do you reckon? xx


----------



## beancounter

witness the glory:
https://www.flickr.com/photos/thedevilswallpaper/2923754031/

it was entierly intentional. I can only follow patterns though, not one of these crazy free form knitters. Dont have much tolerance for lacy knitings either. 

Peanut is low, the sonographer said so, has been renamed 'piledriver' and YES is crushing my pelvis and bladder with a small boney head.


----------



## tiggertea

:rofl: at that frog bean!!!!!

I would imagine all that pressure is coz bubs is lying low jade. wouldn't worry too much (frustrating though that a simple walk can play so much havoc!!!)


----------



## jms895

Oh my god you werent joking!!! What possessed you to do that :rofl:


----------



## jms895

Thanks tigger, I do worry as I am a first timer!! :rofl:
Yes its amazing how shattered you feel walking up a hill with shopping :cry:


----------



## tiggertea

Me too - i'm only so assertive not to worry as the question you asked there was pretty much what i asked consultant the last time i saw him coz i was almost certain it was bubs trying to escape! :blush:


lol at least you can be proud of the fact it was a bloody great hill and some shopping that got the better of you - i break into a sweat even looking at the stairs! :rofl:


----------



## jms895

Well I am glad others feel the same too! :rofl: Or not glad as its not nice, if you know what I mean!! :lol:


----------



## beancounter

I found the pattern on etsy and realised that the thing my life was lacking was a knitted dissected frog. I feel so complete now. I might have to do the dissected rat at some point though......


----------



## tiggertea

bean? you my friend are crazy :D


----------



## jms895

Bean..... maybe knitting a placenta may be fun? :lol:


----------



## tiggertea

JADE! stop putting ideas in her head?! :rofl:

ok, as i stated in my journal - I should currently be cleaning/tidying/faffing about.... I think I'll stop the faffing and go do some work! Talk later ladies!!


----------



## Shifter

eek! I sit knitting with my mum for a couple of hours and come back to 4 pages of chat about knitting!!! :rofl:

Will catch up properly and add new weights to spreadsheet later, about to pop to knitting shop for buttons!

ttfn


----------



## mummymadness

well hello my Ladies .
Firstly yayyy bean glad baby is ok .

Secondly sorry if i missed any thing in the last few pages ....

Thirdly Whooooooooooooooooooooooooooo Im so happy Had my m/w appointment and Baby is no longer at all Breech whoooooooooooooooooooooooo .
My weight is still low at 9 stone 9 , But i have been measure and baby checked and she said baby is about 4lb or a little over :) by her guess and iam measuring 33 weeks so no worries about my weight been low any more .
She allso was mentioning some pains i had , She looked at me felt around for a very very long time then mentioned about me having 3 babies in the last 4 years , And said she doesnt think ill reach 40 weeks she rekons just in her opinion i will go around week 36-37 but god knows if shes right .
Im very happy as i had a throurugh check up and all is great :) . xxxxx .


----------



## jms895

MM glad bubba has shifted around for you and is not longer a** over t**! :rofl:
And also glad he is a good weight xxx


----------



## mummymadness

I was shocked she was ooo nice (Not my normal m.w) , She allso said i should be seen every 2 weeks now im nearly 33 weeks not every 4 liek my other m/w said .
They changed my prescription to Iron syrup as i certainly dont get along with tablets wich iam told is easier to take .
I was very very happy , And she rekons babs is probably over 4lb i smiled when she said that as i was worried about my weight . Thanks . xxxxx .


----------



## jms895

I been given some iron tablets today 'Ferrous Sulphate' as had blood results back..... hope they dont bung me up even more than I already am (if you know what I mean?)

So we expecting mini mummy madness in about 3- 4 weeks then :lol: xx


----------



## PixieKitty

jms895 said:


> Bean..... maybe knitting a placenta may be fun? :lol:

I'm so confused... I really need to start following this thread :rofl:


----------



## PixieKitty

PS JMS you're on the same as me haha, it doesn't bung you up as much as make you poo like a rabbit...


----------



## KatienSam

yay no breech baby anymore thats great news!! and it should move back round now as its in the comfy position and ready for birth!

bean u do make me laugh, whats with the random frog! :rofl:

had my anti d - wasnt as bad as i thought - again... ha ha! but they did put all the paperwork into my notes for anti-d after the birth which screamed - LABOUR - at me!

i spoke to them about hypnobirthing while i was waiting after as well and one said she had seen a woman get into a trance and only came round when she was ready to start pushing, she said it was amazing but not a lot of people realise how pain free a labour can be because they dont look into it enough!

they also said no raspberry leaf until 36 weeks :dohh: 

the mattress arrived for baby cot and i've made the cot up, it looks lovely in there now, once i have finished it i will take some pictures! :cloud9:

xx


----------



## mummymadness

Ohhhh gosh Jade that makes it sound soon lol i guess so lol .

I dont want to dampner hun but ferrous sulphate are the worse for bunging up , So my midwife says , She said no m/w should prescribe them as there horrid , theese are the ones i was on first at 10 weeks gone , Preggaday is suppose to be allot nicer or syrup .
But each persons different hun , Your body may breeze through taking iron and be great :) . xxxxxxx.


----------



## jms895

Oh god I hope not!! Surely then cant prescribe me this and then a load of lactulose and fibregel, they should know..... Oh well will see and if so I will be back to them next week! Thanks xx


----------



## beancounter

Yaaaay :happydance: no more breech baby wooooo
and yaaay for sucessful anti d also katie :D




tiggertea said:


> bean? you my friend are crazy :D

well that would explain why that pshrink comes round to my house then. I did wonder...

you cannot request pictures of knitted frogs and the question why I give you links to pictures of them! that's not fair!

Ps I think a cuddly placenta is a wonderful idea. What can be more reassuring to a newborn than the familiar and comforting placenta to snuggle up to. What did you say it looked like? A big ole lump os steak? I'd just chuck the jingly pony were bought and get myself off down the meat aisle for inspiration...


----------



## tiggertea

Glad bubs has moved for you MM and a healthy little one at 4lb :) YAY! It all seems to be sooooooo soon now there's talk of babies arriving in 4 weeks or so!!!

Glad anti-d was still relatively painless katie!



beancounter said:


> you cannot request pictures of knitted frogs and the question why I give you links to pictures of them! that's not fair!
> 
> Ps I think a cuddly placenta is a wonderful idea. What can be more reassuring to a newborn than the familiar and comforting placenta to snuggle up to. What did you say it looked like? A big ole lump os steak?

:rofl: i love the march mums club - the conversation never gets boring!!!!


----------



## mummymadness

Pmsl cuddly placentas and knitted Frogs , Only you could start talk like that Bean .

And what may i ask was the phsrinks Diagnosation lol ?? .

Its true thow we never get bored or run out of new topics to talk about .


----------



## Shifter

Bah, wool shop was closed, as was most of Shipley - early closing on Wednesdays :dohh:

Glad scan went well Bean.

Sorry about the bank charges Debz, you stand your ground hun!

Glad bubs is no longer breech MM - maybe crap MW you usually get has been wrong about that? 

Katie - it's great getting reactions to hypnobirthing from the professionals isn't it?! I love it. I've had 3 "Oh they are so quick"s and 2 "they are so easy for the couple and wonderful to watch"s :happydance: only my MIL (who is a MW) has put a dampener on it. She was generally enthusiastic but said that I might still want entonox :dohh:

Spreadsheet is all up to date.
https://spreadsheets.google.com/ccc?key=pOvKgzhu5MG0FtyXM8ugdbA

Katie - this link has changed slightly. Could you change it in the OP please? Thanks.

Last antenatal class tonight, thankfully tummy is all better so am back to looking forward to it!


----------



## Shifter

Oh and Bean - doesn't the placenta more closely resemble a slab of liver? You could use a yarn with a shiny thread through it to get the "wet" look :rofl:


----------



## lolly101

LOL!!!

I can knit too but I cannot cast on and off!!! I just can't do it!!! I have tried!! good job the Grandmothers have knitted for England both babies!!:rofl:
I love the frog Bean!!! Is there a gap in the market for knitted placentas do you reckon??? Start and Ebay shop!!!

MM I'm really chuffed your little man has turned!!! I know you were worried:happydance: he's a good weight too!!! You may turn out to be a Feb mommy!!!AAGGGHHH!!

KatieandSam, you do wrap up nappies straight away most of the time...you will have to make sure the dog is shut out of the room!!:rofl: there are moments when you don't have time...like you just take off a dirty nappy and they start pooing again!!! then you just get another there asap!!!:rofl: Or with boys they pee and you try to catch it with your hands!! Why do we do that???? I dunno bout girls, those with girls will know...when they pee on you as you are changing a nappy does it just go underneath them???!!!
glad our anti d was ok..I gotta make my appointment for next week for my 2nd one

holly enjoy your ante natal...Are there any nice girls there you have made friends with??


----------



## lolly101

I forgot to say, all that talk of puddings the other day I have got apple crumble and cream for pudding tonight!!!:thumpup::smug::headspin::winkwink:


----------



## PixieKitty

lolly101 said:


> I forgot to say, all that talk of puddings the other day I have got apple crumble and cream for pudding tonight!!!:thumpup::smug::headspin::winkwink:

Lucky lucky woman!
Mmmmm... apple crumble, one of my many weaknesses :rofl:


----------



## March mummy

beancounter said:


> March mummy said:
> 
> 
> Shifter:
> 
> Wager thingy:
> 
> 
> MM 7lb 4
> Aurora 7lb
> Pip 7lb 3
> KatieandSam 6lb 5
> Blue tulip 7lb 8
> Katycam 8lb 5
> Holly 7lb
> Tiggertea 8lb
> Logie 8lb 10
> Bean 9lb
> Jade 7lb 3
> Shifter: £7lb 9
> Pixiekitty: 7lb 2
> Katieandbump: 6lb 7
> 
> Hope I havent missed anyone off, my brain has now officially become mush, :rofl:
> 
> i like that shifters baby is in pounds sterling :D
> I am not good at guessing either. I think everyones baby is going to be 7 pounds ezacerly.
> 
> thanks for not kicking me out :DClick to expand...

Ooops! :blush: I thnk the first one for Holly was suppose to be my guess for Lolly, did say brain was mush, :rofl:


----------



## March mummy

MAybe being stupid but how do we access the spreadsheet I wanted to check tha I hadnt missed anybody.


----------



## Shifter

Here you go march mummy: https://spreadsheets.google.com/ccc?key=pOvKgzhu5MG0FtyXM8ugdbA

Lolly - erm... I'm not very good at making friends with people in real life. Hubby and I are both very shy with new people :blush: we mostly keep to ourselves among groups like this. But last week we got chatting to the other hypnobirthing couple, which was really lovely


----------



## lolly101

Thats good hun...when I had Dan cos I had missed my ante natal classes(he came too soon!!!) I struggled without any "baby" friends...This time I have all of you and I have some amazing friends where I live now that all have toddlers so I'm not so worried...It's nice to be able to talk to someone who is at the same stage as you in person!!!:hugs:


----------



## mummymadness

Awwwww Holly your not shy your my bestest friend , And thats a start .. Allthow i think some days im clynically mad lol .

Lolly thanks hun :) , I really was starting to worry but feel tonnes better now . Allthow even if i go Feb iam a March proud mummy through and through lol lol .
Can you share your pud hun , My baby boy asked very politley lol . xx .

p.s i have no real life friends , Plenty of family but thats sooo big i havent really socialised outside our family group .


----------



## lolly101

Oh bless him!! Course he can have some!!!Gonna start tea in a mo, do you need my address to pop round!:rofl:


----------



## March mummy

I think we all going clinically mad in here somedays. :rofl:

Bean: Good Luck with next scan 10 days time, glad everythign went well at this one, and cant wait to see your knitted placenta (big rare steak). My nan triedto teach me to knit but I was useless so she gave up, think it was harder as she right handed and I left. :blush: would love to learn though all family used to knit but it seems to have skipped two generations now, we just cant get to grip with it, this is first baby in our family that doesnt have knitted clothes :rofl: The amount of knitted stuff mum said I wore she says its a blessing but it seems a bit sad really, nan keeps saying she wishes she could knit him something but she just not got patience anymore. nevermind maybe I'll learn from that interent site you learnt from. Must look that up.

KnS: Glad the anti D went OK, finally getting my stuff sorted have appointment tomorrow with nurse at new doctors andthey going to organise a MW for me so can have an appointment next week plus antenatal classes, am taking my mum to this appointment so she can ask the questions I always forget and complain for me that I been given wrong persons notes and forgotten about etc etc.

Holly: Hope you feel better soon, enjoy your last antenatal class tonight. I totally agree with you we have to all stay talking once had babies as I think personally I will need you all more then. :blush:

Little Bee: Hope you dont have to stay on bed rest too long but try and relax and enjoy it for a few days.

Wobbles: wow, how could you ahve missed us and our craziness, good luck trying to catch up on everything your baby will be twenty by time you caught up the way this lot talk. :rofl:

Tiggertea: Hope you get the bank account problem sorted soon,dont let them push you around. and your not the only one that gets like that jsut looking at the stairs, I dread going up them.

JAde: I believe you go up a box tomorrow, wohoo that means I gone up mine I just realised :doh: wohoo not long now for any of us. My baby lying low to and pelvis always hurts, its soo painful saometimes.

MM: Glad baby moved upside down now, bet thats a real relief for you. and horray on new MW for today should request her for future appointments now!

:hug: to all.


----------



## March mummy

yum I want some of that apple crumble, made mum make trifle other day as fancied it and mum amkes it best but custard powder was a year out of date, so we had to make it with ready made custard which would not set properly. :( it was still good though!

I forgot some people from the weight thing, could you please add them Holly?

ME: 8lb 4
Lillysmum: 7lb 4
mummycat: 8lb
jojo: 7lb 5
Wobbles: 7lb 2
Littlebee: 7lb 9
passengerach: 7lb 11
icculaz: 7lb 4
Claire_lou: 8lb 2
Pippam: 8lb
Deb_baby: 7lb 2
Dawn: 6lb 9
Keldac: 7lb 9
Fierce Angel: 6lb 7 (as expected early)

I think i have everyone now, and no £ signs today, :rofl:


----------



## beancounter

ok, well, I don't want to admit i searched etsy for knitted placentas, but I found something so horrific that I am going to have to share it just because it wasn't my idea, and so I don't see why I should have to suffer psychological damage on my ownsome.

https://www.etsy.com/view_listing.php?ref=sr_list_2&listing_id=19770239
lovely.


----------



## claire-lou

Bean that is horrendous. I'm in shock.

I'm having a really busy horrid week at work and am desperately trying to keep up with you all. I will post my baby weight guessimates at soon as I get 2 mins. Sorry Shifter I know this means you'll have to update the sheet again. 

Hope all is well with everyone.


----------



## Logiebear

beancounter said:


> ok, well, I don't want to admit i searched etsy for knitted placentas, but I found something so horrific that I am going to have to share it just because it wasn't my idea, and so I don't see why I should have to suffer psychological damage on my ownsome.
> 
> https://www.etsy.com/view_listing.php?ref=sr_list_2&listing_id=19770239
> lovely.

:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl: Is there anything else you can say!! OMG I'm nearly falling off my chair witth laughter.

NOW WILL YOU LOT CALM< DOWN ON THE CHAT!! I hate going to sort tea out etc as you lot never stop lol. I have a tub of Ben & Jerrys Half baked for my super tonight and I am sooooo looking forward to it. ((DROOOOOL))


----------



## KatienSam

i have changed the link on the first post :)

bean - :shock: thats all wrong and made me feel quite sick lol

i have still got to do my guesses, how crap am i :rofl:

why do we always talk about pudding, im sooooo wanting apple crumble now... might make cookies though!! i was craving christmas pudding last night...

oooo i have got a jam roly poly in the freezer... and i believe i have custard...

*off she trots to the freezer to investigate*

xx


----------



## icculcaz

that patterns ace!!!!!!!!!!!! i also neeeeeeed a knitted frog.... ohhh yessssssssss


well after a crap nights sleep i decided enuff is enuff and am now starting mat leave on tuesday night at 5pm. ooohhhhh yeah!!!! cant wait.... as now 3 weeks til being induced....


what happens????


----------



## aurora32

when you are induced do you mean hunn?


----------



## aurora32

Please could you add these for me Holly as i forgot these on my first post.....:blush:


Mummycat 7lb 12
March Mummy 7lb 13
Pixie 7lb 7
Katie n bump 6lb 13
claire-lou 7lb 14
Passengerach 7lb 10

thanks


:hug::hug::hug:


----------



## jms895

Katie - roly poly is my fave!!!!!
Bean - that link was sooo funny I nearly choked on my brocolli :rofl:
I am eating my iron rich tea :lol
Bean my baby says please auntie bean knit me a placenta for when I am born! It can be the good luck charm of the march mummys club!?
Shifter I bet you have loads of mates xx


----------



## icculcaz

yeah... i havent a cloo....


----------



## aurora32

icculcaz said:


> yeah... i havent a cloo....

Basically you will go in and they will have a look and feel down there maybe a sweep depends on the dr/mw, then they will give you a prostaglandin gel pessary and insert it into your cervix to start off contractions the first one may not work so they will give you another in 6 hours time, the contractions can sometimes be more painful in induced labour as its brought on artificially rather than naturally ie faster, they also may give you a hormone drip to speed contractions up too, its nothing to be worried about ive had 2 and having my 3rd this time all being well. 


:hug:


----------



## jms895

Dont they put that tablet that dissolves in your mouth first? Then try the stronger stuff through the drip later? Not sure sorry xx


----------



## icculcaz

ohhh thank you :) this is my 3rd bub n i'll be 37 weeks.... prepared for the long haul. usually my contractions start @ 5 mins apart... do ya think the sweep would work?


----------



## KatienSam

jade - i got apple pie and jam roly poly, may turn into a roly poly myself if i decide to eat them both lol

i havent heard about the dissolvable thingy in your mouth :shock: bet that tastes ranky doodle!

i was told that if induced its more intense as there is no build up, but if your prepared for it im sure it cant be too bad, just happens quicker and that cant be a bad thing lol

xx


----------



## aurora32

This is the professional desription of induction

How is labour induced?
There are really two principal ways of inducing labour. One or both may be used in each case.
Prostaglandins (PGE2) are the chemicals used specifically to prime the cervix for labour. They also have an oxytocic effect in that they stimulate the uterus and may bring about contractions. 

Other related prostaglandins by the name of Misoprostol (PGE1) are increasingly in vogue for labour induction especially because of their higher versatility as they can be administered both vaginally and orally.

The second method of labour induction is that of amniotomy. 
Amniotomy, simply means rupturing the membranes or "breaking the waters". Both methods are, in most cases, used with a supplemented oxytocin drip.

What do the prostaglandins do?
During pregnancy, the cervix or neck of the womb is firm and closed because its main function is to maintain the ever *increasing size and weight of the contents inside the womb cavity. At term, before labour, the cervical function changes to facilitate smooth and safe birth.

To be able to do this, the cervix undergoes profound changes, whereby it becomes softer, thinner, shorter and distensible. These acquired characteristics allow it to open (dilate) when uterine contractions start.
Prostaglandins are used to bring about these changes to the cervix.

How are the prostaglandins administered?
The most popular method of administration is vaginal. It is mostly given in the form of a gel or vaginal pessaries. 

Also available are slow-release devices, which are also inserted vaginally and can be retrieved instantly if the need arises. They are more expensive and less popular with obstetricians.

PGE1 (Misoprostol) oral tablets are also increasingly used especially for women who would prefer to avoid the vaginal route of labour induction. These are not available in every unit.
There is no place for intravenous prostaglandins in induction of labour.


What does induction using vaginal prostaglandin involve?

To begin with, a vaginal examination will be performed. This is to assess the state of the cervix and to determine whether the prostaglandins will be required and at what dosage. This will be followed by administration of the gel or pessary. This is followed by fetal monitoring for anything up to one hour, longer if necessary. 

The monitoring is essential because sometimes the uterus responds abnormally to the stimulus of the prosta*glandins and causes fetal distress. Monitoring is therefore an essential precaution. Fetal distress is, however, a rare complication.


How many times do prostaglandins have to be administered before the cervix is "ready'?

Most women will need one or two administrations, given four to six hours apart. In a few instances, more adminis*trations of the gel or pessary may be required because of poor cervical response to the prostaglandins.


Rarely, no response occurs and the cervix remains obstinately unchanged. This is a failed induction.



What happens after the cervix is ready, following prostaglandin administration?

The next step will be amniotomy or breaking the waters. Once the waters are broken, uterine contractions are expected to follow. Some practitioners will start the oxytocin drip straight away after breaking the waters, while others advocate giving some time (one or two hours) to allow the uterus to start contracting spontaneously before considering the drip.

:hug::hug:


----------



## jms895

Induction sounds scary!! DOes it come on all of a sudden then?

Katie, eat both!! I am contemplating the third bakewell tart of the day..... :lol: but have been good and just eaten my iron rich tea of peas, carrots, brocolli, salmon mmmmm


----------



## aurora32

icculcaz said:


> ohhh thank you :) this is my 3rd bub n i'll be 37 weeks.... prepared for the long haul. usually my contractions start @ 5 mins apart... do ya think the sweep would work?

If your body is ready then the sweep may be enough to set you off, if it doesnt do enough thats when they will insert the gel, and from there on its up to your body hunn, the best advice is to try and relax through it as it can be sore, you will know what i mean when you are in the throws of it, my 2 inductions put together were nothing in comparison to my first labour of 36 hours and it was vvv painful with no pain relief until 4 hours before delivery as they said i couldnt have as wasnt far enough into labour i was non the wiser as it was baby number 1.
Hope it goes well for you hunn.


:hug:


----------



## icculcaz

ta :) knowing my luck id need 3 pessary gel things........... scarletts a stubborn bugger lol.


----------



## icculcaz

im hoping for less faffing with the better. dont like being messed with....


----------



## aurora32

Not really Jade, with my last one i was given my 1st gel at 8.30pm and it didnt do a thing was given another just after 2.30am and by 3am i was having really uncomfortable contractions and i was on my own as they sent my oh at 9pm as i wasnt doing anything, by 3.45 i was in a lot of pain and midwife said dont be daft it doesnt work that quick so i shot her a look and said well i beg to bloody differ you come here and check so she got the student to hook me up to the moniter and sure enough i was contracting she had to eat her words and asked if i could waslk to delivery i said errr no, about 45 mins after that i had bubs all on my own as they didnt get hold of oh in time and left him standing at the door ringing to get in for 20 mins.


:hug::hug:


----------



## aurora32

they will monitor you take bp and check babies heart on and off but they should leave you to get on with it whilst ever you are doing well and happy with how things are progressing yourself hunn


:hug::hug:


----------



## icculcaz

still gotta faff with me...


----------



## lolly101

3 weeks Icculcaz!!! wow thats no time!!! I couldn't read all of Claires post, I am better just having it done to me and not knowing ahead of time!!

Bean!!! I have tears rolling down my face!!! hubby upstairs and I was laughing so hard he thought something was wrong!!!:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:

Apple crumble was lovely!!! We usually only have yoghurts for pud so the boys were well chuffed!!! I told them to thank you guys!!

Me and Dan have just had a good laugh. They bought me Alesha Dixon album for christmas...we just put it on and made up a dance to the boy does nothing.. then Des(hubby) came in with an apron, brush and dishcloth in his hand!!!! i love my boys!!! then I played here come the girls for me and baby!!!


----------



## jms895

Ahh lolly you sound like a happy family thats dead sweet!! xx


----------



## jms895

Thanks for the nice message earlier too lolly xx


----------



## lolly101

jms895 said:


> Thanks for the nice message earlier too lolly xx


you are welcome hun:hugs:

I'll be honest my boys(and my girl too of course) are my world... I count my blessings every day. I am a lucky lady!! :cloud9:


----------



## jms895

Awww you nearly have me in tears :cloud9:


----------



## beancounter

I was talking to a couple of friends who actually said they preferred the induction. Though one had her waters broken, and then started contracting,and they wanted to put her on a drip, and she told them right where to go because they didnt give her a good reason for wanting her on the drip (other than wanting thebed on labour ward, I guess). So you can put your foot down. 

I hope it works out good for you icculcaz- and me :D

Though I know I am sort of optimistic, but if peanut is sooo far down already, then perhaps they might arrive before 38 weeks of thier own accord?? I have already booked a friends baby for 37 weeks, cos newborns crying are meant to induce labour, problem is this baby just falls right asleep on me! I'm the only person she does it for too.


----------



## Loveit

Hi everyone :D
Im new and due 25th March!! Yayyyy! xx


----------



## aurora32

Hi Loveit,

congrats and welcome to a very chatty march mummies club.......:)



:hug:


----------



## lolly101

you found us!!!

to get your ticker all you have to do is click on one of ours...it will take you thru to the website and you can personalise it and then copy it onto your profile!!!:hugs:


----------



## Loveit

Iv made one on lilypie i just dont get how to get it on here :( Just me being stupid prob! Lol xxx


----------



## jms895

Hi Loveit xx


----------



## lolly101

Loveit I have a Lilypie one and I am crap at computers!!! I have no clue...do they give you anything to do with your ticker with a copy and paste thing?? Then you could paste it onto your profile..
I am not the best one with computers, I bet one of the other girls will know!!


----------



## mummymadness

Awwwwwwwww Lolly i missed out on the pud , Was having to much fun in the bath with finnley making bubble patterns lol .
iam so there next time thow :) :) .

OMG Bean ,My eyes are sore from crying with laughter no one could really make that could they !!!!!!!!! ??? .

Congrats on Mat leave Icculcaz and im not sure on Been induced either hun But yayyy i bet you carnt wait to meet scarlett .

welcome to our corner loveit hun , Its quiet crazy but were all friendly i promise lol..

Ohhhhh i had a great suprise tonight , OH informed me For my birthday next week (yes i feel old 25 next week) He is taking me to see that new Underworld film hes allready arranged my friend to sit the kids , Taking me for a romantic meal tooo ohhhhhhhh .
And we are not great on money at the moment , But accidentaly purposely searching his pockets found a reciept for A linked 18ct gold ring Whoooooooooooooooooo . xx .


----------



## lolly101

MM enjoy next week!!!! the ring woo hoo!!! Now you just gotta act surprised!!!

I had saved Finn some pud but cravins got the better of me:blush:oops!


----------



## mummymadness

Lol Awwww its ok , Pregnant woman who cooked it is very much more intitled than my little much monster lol .

Ill pop to your door next time even before serving time lol .

I know how do i act suprised im going to be sooo rubbish at that lol .x .


----------



## passengerrach

hi loveit welcome over.
my god u ladies talk so much i can never keep up in here hehehe.
gemma that sounds lovely for ur b-day.
i helped my mum host my lil sis 5th b-day party 2day god the stress im so knackered lol.
how is every1?
ooooooooo an my pram came today im so excited to play with it where r u all storing ur prams i want to get it out but everyone keeps sayin dont keep it in the house dont get it out its bad luck i dont really believe in all that but what have all of u done with urs?


----------



## mummymadness

peeeeshhhh i dont believe in the bad luck hun , I had finnleys stuff here from day 1 lol .

This time i collected my pram about week 24 i think and its in my bedroom .
As is cot and everything else .

I bet it was fun allthow knackering at the party hun , Just think you have all this to come .
Ohhh the joys of lost shoes in wacky wear house i had last year with Laylas friends lol .


----------



## lolly101

PassengerRach we have our pram in the garage... My MIL told us last time not to keep pram in the house...Or have you got a friend that might keep it for you til you need it? we got ours out to assemble it and check it tho!!


----------



## jms895

WOW MM you are in for a birthday treat then! :hugs:


----------



## mummymadness

I know i feel all special like a princess awwwwwwwwwwwwww .
My OH is lovely but romantic is just not there forte lol .
So this is one rare special occasion .
Now i just need Next Friday to hurry up and get here , Well its actually my birthday next Thursday But the meal and film is next Friday . xx .


----------



## tiggertea

welcome loveit!

sounds like you're in for a fab birthday MM!

bean! that doll is horrific! :rofl: 

caz - i LOVE te name scarlett.... it was one of the ones i had always said "if i have a little girl i'll call her....." til I married a guy with the surname Black..... that put that one clean out the window!! :hissy:

aw crap..... forgot everything else i wanted to say!!! :blush: I swear this baby is eating more and more of my braincells by the minute!!!


----------



## passengerrach

i think im gna put it up in my room i just cant wait i will like seeing it everyday to remind me that it wont be long till i have a baby in it lol. i know im dreading the b-day parties lol my own an my sisters i can deal with other peoples are a different story lol


----------



## aurora32

mummymadness said:


> Awwwwwwwww Lolly i missed out on the pud , Was having to much fun in the bath with finnley making bubble patterns lol .
> iam so there next time thow :) :) .
> 
> OMG Bean ,My eyes are sore from crying with laughter no one could really make that could they !!!!!!!!! ??? .
> 
> Congrats on Mat leave Icculcaz and im not sure on Been induced either hun But yayyy i bet you carnt wait to meet scarlett .
> 
> welcome to our corner loveit hun , Its quiet crazy but were all friendly i promise lol..
> 
> Ohhhhh i had a great suprise tonight , OH informed me For my birthday next week (yes i feel old 25 next week) He is taking me to see that new Underworld film hes allready arranged my friend to sit the kids , Taking me for a romantic meal tooo ohhhhhhhh .
> And we are not great on money at the moment , But accidentaly purposely searching his pockets found a reciept for A linked 18ct gold ring Whoooooooooooooooooo . xx .

Awww thats so sweet gemma, hope you have a lovely evening.


:hug:


----------



## mummymadness

Awwww thank you Aurora hun .
You ladies are sooo lovely .x .


----------



## lolly101

I am so excited..One of the girls at work who was expecting her baby on Feb 3rd has had her baby!!! She had a little girl monday night!!! WOO HOO!! I know she was 5 weeks ahead of me so that means not long for us!!! The thing is now I want LO here even more!!! Even tho she not cooked totally yet!!!! I got another friend due next weds!!! oooohhhhhhh!!!:rofl:

I found birthday parties hard too hun... I used to make sure Des was at home, I'd do the catering he'd do the entertainment!!!

Got my scan tomorrow...:happydance: 1 more sleep!!


----------



## tiggertea

good luck tomorrow lolly hun! :hugs:

well ladies i think i'm gonna get some sleep - need to be well rested to fight with the bank manager tomorrow morning! :rofl: take care!


----------



## lolly101

Night debz.. I am going too.. I have been on here far too much today!!:rofl:
Sweet dreams all xx


----------



## beancounter

but.. MM.. I.. I made you that dol for you birthday. Doesnt that mean you don't want it???

lol. 
Hope you enjoy the film, though hearing the trailers I did think it was underworld- rise of the lichens, and was finding it hard to get worked up over the possible attack of that mossy stuff that grows on trees... 

One of the ladies in our yoga group has popped too. Nearly there :D 
hello loveit :D


----------



## jms895

Anyone give me any advice on a baby mattress? I am confused again! xx


----------



## aurora32

NN debz and good luck for tomorrow lolly hope all goes well.....:hugs:


----------



## pippam116

evening ladies, i've arrived from page 173, and feck i can hardly see lol.

ty tiggertea and logie, - luvin my bargains :)) have been so busy today but spent osme time sorting out the babies room :) very pleased so far!
lolly--- think thats the best option to check what milk your hospital supplies first :)
Littlebee ---try n rest up, 

planning on staying home all day tomorrow in need of some rest, and plenty of cleaning to be getitng on with, also wanna spend some more time looking up what i wanna discuss with midwife friday. 34 weeks sat omg its flying by!!

hope everyone else is ok, sorry if i missed out anyone

katie ( the rasberry leaf tea and 36 weeks) first i heard of it that late, i wouldnt worry and i always been told to take from 32 weeks, seen as we are term at 37 weeks, i doubt much that a weeks worth of using it would make any difference, are you stopping taking it or going to plod on, ?


xx


----------



## Logiebear

I'd always heard that 36 weeks was the time to start rasberry stuff but then I never have so know nothing lol.

I have my diabetes clinic again tomorrow, hope my sugars aren't too high. Good luck to anyone with check ups etc tomorrow and lots of rest for those who haven't.

Just bought one of those i-Teddys from Asda down to £23 from £49. It is fab, the boys will love it as they are obsessed with teddys and it should keep them quiet in the car etc. You can put tv prgrammes, music on it for them to watch or just kisten to!

Right I'm off to bed, try not to post too much ladies xxx


----------



## aurora32

Raspberry leaf tea is safe to drink from 32 weeks at one cup a day.......:)

It is advisable to wait until the 32nd week of pregnancy before trying raspberry leaf tea as there is a concern that consumption before this time in the more fragile, earlier stages of pregnancy could lead to problems. Once you have reached the 32nd week of your pregnancy you could begin with one cup of raspberry leaf tea a day and gradually increase up to 4 cups or tables a day (although this may vary in accordance with the strength of the blend and the manufacturers instructions). 

:hug:


----------



## mummymadness

Ohhh Bean as much as i would very much apreciate that lovely Doll , Iam sure you would get much more pleasure out of owning it :) .

Pmsl i have to stop reading your posts Bean , I just wet myself (Iam not kidding either lol) reading about the film .
Stop making me laugh HaHaHaHa .

Good luck to every one with appointments tommorrow , Iam off to watch Ladies tournment Poker finally now so will be back tommorrow .x .


----------



## aurora32

NN girls......:hug:


----------



## lolly101

Morning Ladies!!!

Good luck at your appointment Logie, hope all your sugars are behaving!:hugs:
Debz, hope you get the right result at the bank today:hugs:

Have a lovely day everyone, catch up later:hugs: to all my March Mummy Mates!!!


----------



## Logiebear

:happydance: I got up and there wasn't 6 pages to read :rofl: you lot must have been really tired or all otherwise engaged last night!!

I had my usualy shite nights sleep. I am so worried that I will be too tired after my section to recover properly as I haven't had a nights sleep in 4 months and I am starting to look so ill because of it! The nights when I could try and sleep and my youngest wakes up and stupid o#clock shouting away to himself! What is that all about?? A 2 yr old who still wakes in the night is not right!!


----------



## jms895

logie :hugs: hope you get some kip and the appointment is ok xxxx


----------



## jms895

Yay I have moved up to the penultimate box! :wohoo: :wohoo: I am so excited!


----------



## Logiebear

I must be missing something as this is the third post ive read about boxes that havent updated yet! Mine has only just ticked over 31 weeks about 20 mins ago but yours is still showing at 31 weeks too Jade so you are still on the same boz as me!!


----------



## jms895

Logie???????? I am looking at my ticker now and I am on the next to the last box....??!! How strange is that... spooky, has your clock set right for laptop etc?


----------



## aurora32

your box will move tomorrow Logie it goes up at 31+1 day......:)

My 2 1/2 year old still wakes at silly times in the night and shouts the place down til he gets heard, ive not slept in months properly either but what do you do.
Hope your diabeted is behaving today......:hugs:

GZ on moving up a box Jade.


:hug:


----------



## LittleBee

OMG so many posts unread!! What r u girls doing!!?? Is 7lb 2 my weight??? I don't get it!!
I'm not updated!!
Hugs!


----------



## KatienSam

blimey ladies loads of new posts!

welcome to loveit!

the tickers are american so they move up about 8am i believe!

2 weeks 3 days until my baby is full term :shock: thats not long at all....

i didnt have any raspberry leaf yesterday but i will prob still have a cup a day just because i like it!

i had bramley apple pie and custard last night, saving the poly for another night lol

hope your all ok!

xx


----------



## DonnaBallona

ooooooooooooh roly poly-yummy!!

We've got rhubarb crumble and custard for our tea later katieandsam, I seriously cant wait. Its been burning a hole in our fridge since I bought it!!

x


----------



## KatienSam

hmmmmmm i love rubarb crumble! my mum grows rubarb in her garden so we have loads in the summer!! and apples and cherrys and damsons and strawberrys lol my mum has a very big garden lol

only 10 days left in january! and feb is a short month - argh!

xxx


----------



## claire-lou

Got 5 mins before I go to work so done guessimates at last, as promised.
Jade 7lb 6
Katiensam 7lb 0
Logie 9lb 2
Bean 8lb 4
Shifter 7lb 9
Katycam 8lb 3
MM 7lb 7 
Lolly 8lb 1
Aurora 8lb 2
Tiggertea 7lb 8
Icculcaz 6lb 9
Deb baby 6lb 10
Blue tulip 7lb 12
Mummycat 7lb 7
Pip 7lb 13
March mummy 7lb 9
Pixie 7lb 10
Katienbump 6lb 5
Me 8lb 10
Passengerrach 8lb 0

Hope your sugars are behaving Logie and that everything is ok with scan Lolly. 

Passengerrach we have put our pram up and my mum has kindly got it stood in her hallway for us at the minute.

Welcome Loveit 

MM that sounds like a great birthday treat you lucky lady.

:happydance: 2 more days at work :happydance: Lets hope they are better than the last 2 cos feel it may be my resignation on friday instead of the start of mat leave otherwise.

Have a good day ladies


----------



## Logiebear

aurora32 said:


> your box will move tomorrow Logie it goes up at 31+1 day......:)
> 
> My 2 1/2 year old still wakes at silly times in the night and shouts the place down til he gets heard, ive not slept in months properly either but what do you do.
> Hope your diabeted is behaving today......:hugs:
> 
> GZ on moving up a box Jade.
> 
> 
> :hug:

Good to know I'm not alone lol. I knew when my box moves but it was showing on my pc that Jades hadn't. It has now! So like KnS said must have been 8am when they move up and my pc was being stupid lol.
I can't wait for mine to move up tomorrow!!! I'm so excited about seeing my little lady again on the big screen lol

Hope everyone has a great day and thanks for the thoughts on my app. Will let you all know it goes later when I get a min xxx


----------



## Deb_baby

morning all!! 

my god, took me ages to read all the posts i missed out on.
Bean, you made my OH choke on his curry with the knitted woman, so funny.

Well, had a good time in manchester just didnt like hotel, :hissy:got charged for 3 bottles of wine which i didnt have and we all woke up itchy and with bite marks all over our bodies.

I got really bad toothache too, so i managed some paracetemol yesterday night and some strong stuff like bonjela had that just after 8pm and fell asleep straight away didnt wake up til 10am, bliss :)

use all have pies to eat and i have 10 krispy kreme donuts and millies cookies hehe x


----------



## aurora32

:happydance::happydance::happydance:

My new travel system has just arrived, so thats oh just been told to check it all so i know its all present and correct and not broken.

when you get things delivered it makes it all so much more real.


:hug::hug:


----------



## mummymadness

Whooo Have fun with your new travel system Aurora hun :) .

All this pudding talk makes me jelous , My kids like jelly and ice cream for pud so thats about as good as it gets at my house lol .

Hope the appointment goes well Suzanne hun :) .

I was awake at silly o clock as Finnley decided it would be fun to be awake lol , Just getting layla ready for pre school , I will be back later to catch up on posts . x .


----------



## jms895

Ooooh stop talking about puddings! :lol:
Hope you are all ok? xx


----------



## MummyCat

Hey all.... sorry I've not been around much! I've been having a bit of a rough time lately. Am currently waiting to hear from the hospital for an appt to see a physio about my hip pain... have also had a problem with my wrist. Doctor said yesterday that it requires an xray as she suspects a fracture... but can't xray until baby is here! So I have 8 weeks (or thereabouts of pain to endure!!) She's told me that she wants me on paracetamol three times a day as that's the only help I can have! :cry: Thankfully it's my left wrist, but I can't move it much or put pressure on it, so holding baby may be a bit difficult!

I hope you're all keeping well... I have tried my best to read all the posts... but I had about 30 pages to catch up on... so glad everyone's appt's have been going well. Bean... you're a nut :rofl: (of which variety I'm not sure... perhaps Walnut!). MM, sorry to hear about your trip to hospital, glad you're feeling better! Holly.. hope things with your MIL are on the mend and thanks for doing the weight spreadsheet... please can you add my guess-timates?

Me - 8lb 1 (I've not been given any indication from midwife... so pure guess!)
Jade - 7lb 4
KatienSam - 6lb 12
Logie - 9lb 7
Bean - 8lb 7
Shifter - 7lb 4
Katycam - 8lb 4
MM - 7lb
Lolly - 8lb 7
Aurora - 7lb 12
Tiggertea - 7lb 5
Icculcaz - 6lb 8
deb_baby - 8lb 7
Blue Tulip - 6lb 12
pip - 7lb 9
March Mummy - 8lb 2
pixie - 7lb 10
Katienbump - 7lb
Claire-Lou - 7lb 11
passengerrach - 7lb 4
lillysmum - 6lb 9
jojo - 7lb 2
wobbles - 7lb 12
littlebee - 7lb 7
dawn - 8lb 2
Keldac - 8lb 4
fierceangel - 7lb 3


Hope you all have a fab day! xxxx


----------



## jms895

Hi Mumycat hope you are ok hun :hugs:


----------



## Shifter

Arghhhhh! 8 pages! I login to 8 pages!!!!!!

OK, spreadsheet updated - but march mummy, you had already made a guess for pip of 7lb 3. Do you want to change that to 8lb?

I was going to make an apple crumble the other night when you were all talking about them but the co-op up the road had no cooking apples. After antenatal last night we were in Sainsbury's for milk and hubby asked if I still wanted to make a crumble and rushed off to get cooking apples for me! :rofl: He loves my crumble, so do I, so I'll be making that later.

Our pram is in the nursery. I need to practice with it more though, so I get the hang of folding and unfolding it before bubs arrives!!

Thanks for the lovely text last night Lolly! Very sweet.

Good luck with scans and appointments today all.

I'm feeling a bit sick, I think MS is reappearing for me now, luckily I only got nausea in 1st tri, so I hope it'll only be that again. Am watching the tennis (go Andy!) but will have to go put some laundry on in a mo. Got a friend visiting this afternoon - so not too much chat without me ladies!!


----------



## MummyCat

jms895 said:


> Hi Mumycat hope you are ok hun :hugs:

Thanks sweetie! I'm okay, just been really feeling low lately... I have 5 days let at work, so all will be better in a few days! :)

DH has been lovely and this morning he woke me up to tell me that we need to get a border for the baby's room to make it look more like baby's room and less like a spare room... he's really getting into this now... which is good! He's also been so worried about me... bless him!!

Hope work and studies are going well!! Don't over do it!!! xxx


----------



## March mummy

MM: sounds like your going to have a lovely birthday.

Shifter: I think I'll keep my first guess at 7lb whatever it was, i just thought I had forgotten them. 

whoever mentioned puddings they all sound delious am going out now to buy some cream so I can make a victoria sponge (trying something sweet but on the healthier side (ish)

Just got back from appointment with nurse to get a midwife, i cant see one until 4th feb, which is a week later than should have one but atleast I get one and now have to try and rebook second anti D jab here. grr. Still cant sort out ANtenatal classes so still dont know if I'll get them until I atleast 34 weeks gone.

Blood Pressure was little erratic, but they werent overly concerned as everything else was fine, but they did say to stop with drinking tea :( as that can cause erratic readings and less chocolate (which I doing anyway, as they weighed me today and I seem to have put on loads of weight I weigh more than my dad and his huge! :cry:)

Although still want cake. Just got to watch and try and keep BP down otherwise I wont get to have any control over my birth they will take control and I dont want that :hissy:

Hope everyone well.

Good Luck Logie at diabetes appointment.

And Bean that doll was hilarious, I just have to have one. :rofl:

HAve a good day all. :hug:


----------



## Deb_baby

Holly, how are you? do you know of any houses that are nice round your area up for rent? OH and BIL looking around there now hehe.

just ate 6 cookies for breakfast and i now feel sick.

OH bought me some new clothes yesterday and they were so comfy when i tried them last night, now they're so uncomfortable and i feel really big today and baby feels really low down it hurts :( OH has decided to be a d**k and doesnt want to know babys sex now and asked our friend who works in the hospital and she said when it comes to scanning if OH doesnt want to know then they wont tell me :hissy: so unfair, may just go myself haha.


----------



## claire-lou

strange post I know but thought i would voice this here with you lovely ladies and see if you had any ideas. 
I've developed a rather strange pain between my legs when I walk, a bit like it's very bruised. It's like I've banged my pubic bone, and it's agony when I try to roll over in bed. Had it since monday but doesn't seem to be getting any better. Anyone any ideas / experience.


----------



## jms895

Mummy Cat - thanks studies ok though I am behind! Assignment due week tomorrow so need to crack on at the weekend.
Just having lunch, went for a sandwich, crisps and go ahead bar..... Loads of water too as I am bunged up again :dohh:
Marchmummy hoep the BP stays ok :hugs:
Deb wish I had some cookies..... :cloud9:
Claire lou - maybe its bubs lying low and your pelvic muscles hun? :hugs:
Shifter hope the sickness goes soon xxx


----------



## March mummy

Claire_lou I had this about a week ago and still feel a little brusied down there now, asked MW about it when had one :rofl: and she said it was probably just baby moving down even lower getting ready for birth he has since moved and pain is better, so I think it is just soemthing we have to get used to until baby born now. :(

Apparently it even worse wehn baby fully engaged.


----------



## March mummy

Thanks jade.

Oh yeah and I forgot to ask Holly how she is feeling today? :dohh:
Hope you feeling better today hun. :hugs:


----------



## jms895

Ohhh March Mummy I am dreading that bit when baby is proper engaged...... its bad enough now feeling like he gonna come out and the pain......


----------



## beancounter

claire-lou said:


> strange post I know but thought i would voice this here with you lovely ladies and see if you had any ideas.
> I've developed a rather strange pain between my legs when I walk, a bit like it's very bruised. It's like I've banged my pubic bone, and it's agony when I try to roll over in bed. Had it since monday but doesn't seem to be getting any better. Anyone any ideas / experience.

i have that too and I believe it is the joint at the front causing the pain, called the sympathis pubis and it occured around the time peanut turned, which made a small bony head into a 5lb piledriver, basically. its been like it for 2 weeks and its not getting worse- but the car seat hurts me for some reason so I need a cushion. If it gets really bad then its SPD but at my sort of level everyone I have talked to says its just normal at this stage :(


----------



## March mummy

I totally know the feeling jade, everytime I move somedays I worry baby just going to fall out he so low, Lo been lying low since about 20 weeks so really know where you coming from, although he does seem to be finally moving around and up and down, I dont think he can decide where he supposedto lie. I have a lopsided bump at the moment with the angle he at, but even MW couldnt tell where he was. Bloody babies, I dont know, atleast when he engaged and we feel it we know it wont be long left so the pain is nearly over!


----------



## jms895

Yes March mummy same here with the lobsided thing sometimes I get a great big ass sticking out (must be ass as MW says he is head down :rofl:) and then my stomach will go rock hard and the ass will move to the other side!! Sometimes I can feel limbs like he is back to back then what do you know, his ass is back again at the front! Bugger :lol:
Also in a morning he is low, through the day he moves up then moves down for bed.
In a morning my stomach is literally killing me needing the loo and bladder so full :rofl:
I am constipated at the moment, not been since Monday so am experiencing some horrid pains shooting down my belly but I know its cos of this...... Move baby and help me go the loo!!!! :rofl:


----------



## March mummy

:rofl: I often get an ass sticking out just below my ribs, usually just after he woke up of a morning, as like you he lower during night then other times of the day. He hids soo low someties people dont even recognise I pregnant other times there no mistaking it. :rofl: 

You need to do the toilet dance, I went to the nurses today and despite having asked reception the other day if would need a urine sample and them saying no when i got there the ywanted one, so I had to do the wee wee dance in the loo to make me go. By time I got baby to move to right place to make me need loo I couldnt stop, lol and I was bright red, people must have wondered what I was doing in the loo.

When nurse looked at me and i asked I jsut said I was doing wee wee dance, I'm sure she now thinking of having me committed.

But it does work. :rofl:


----------



## jms895

So how do I do this dance :rofl:
I will do anything to make me go!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## lolly101

I get those pains too and it's since baby been head down...

Well I just got back from 3 hours at the hosp..most of it waiting to be seen...Was good to see baby again BUT The amniotic fluid level gone down from normal to way below the line:cry: This is making her growth slower too...The sonographer told me not to worry but then when I went to see the Doctor they got me more worried. I have to go to hosp tonight to have steroids to develop babies lungs so if they deliver her early she should be ok...I can't stop crying I know it sounds silly but I don't want her to come early...My poor little boy had needles stuck in him for a week when he was newborn and I so don't want my little girl to have the same.....:cry:They wanted to keep me in but gave me the choice to go tonight so I could come home and go back again rather than stay in... My lovely hubby been home from work to give me a cuddle but I just feel so low at the moment.. Sorry to go on like this but I know you guys will know how I feel.


----------



## jms895

Oh lolly Hun :hugs: thats awful and I bet you are stressed so much. Just remember at least they know and are monitoring you hun and you will be in best of places...... I want to give you a hug :hugs: :hugs: bless you xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
If you need a chat dont hesitate to call.
Will they just give you steroids tonight then and keep you in for monitoring one day? xxxxxxxxx


----------



## aurora32

Awww hunn......:hugs:

Sent you a pm, you know where i am if you need to chat.


:hug::hug::hug:


----------



## beancounter

Aaawwwwww ((((lolly)))))) sorry to hear that, sounds horrible i hate it when they say dontworry. They might as well press a big button marked 'WORRY NOW' mightn they? Like jade said, you are being well monitored. Icculcaz was given the steroids but her bean is still tucked up safe, perhaps its just a precaution and your lil nut will be in there a while yet :hugs:
i know about the crying too, I did that too :hugs:


----------



## lolly101

Thanks guys....am so glad I got you all:hugs: they gonna give me steroids tonight and tomorrow then I got another scan and consultant next Thurs...Hubby said ( and I know he's right) it can't be that bad or they would keep me in, so she must be ok in there or they would get her out of me quick...YOu know how I feel you just want bubs to be happy and safe.x


----------



## March mummy

:hugs: Lolly, I'm sure everything will be fine, bloody doctors tehy jsut know exactly how to make you panic dont they, just with those three little words dont worry but...

Atleast you being well cared for and Poole hospital does have one of the best babycare units around after Southampton so tehy do know what they doing and if they not keeping you in hen they cant be that worried. Sure the steroids are jsut a precaution, they have to be seen to be doing something otherwise we would only complain.

Sounds liek you need a good cry another big hug from your Oh and a huge dose of Cake (comfort cake).

Hope everythign works out and safe hugs to you both. LEt it all out we al here for you hun. XXX


----------



## March mummy

Oh and as for the dance jade, its a bit embarressing but i find its left right left right reach your toes, stop, attempt again, stop. back bend huff huff, side to side sit. Then you pass out from exahustion get a huge kick from babba for being a dinlow and hey presto you need a poo. :rofl:


----------



## March mummy

I forgot to put patentr pending. :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## jms895

March mummy will give it a whirl!!! :rofl:

Lolly eat some cake and get your feet up hun :hugs:


----------



## claire-lou

Lolly :hugs: Try not to worry too much know that that is easier said than done. But I have to agree with your hubby, they wouldn't just be monitoring her if they were really concerned they would be getting her out quick. Keep us updated. Thinking of you hun :hugs:

Thank you all you lovely ladies I knew you would be able to put my mind at ease and give me some idea as to what was causing it. My mum wasn't much help when I told her about it the other day and asked if she'd ever had the pain she said no not that I remember. Just remember the labour pain :rofl::rofl: Thanks Mum.

MM I often get what I think is an arse rubbing up against my ribs (And no I don't mean DH) think bump does his own little toilet dance


----------



## Shifter

Lolly :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: sorry hun, but at least they are looking after you and your little girl. Hopefully everything will be fine. You have my number if you need a chat :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

MM - sounds like you'll be having a lovely birthday  and yous one of my bestest friends too :blush:

Jade - wish I could give you a dose of what I had yesterday to clear your blockage :rofl:

The nausea eased off when I had lunch. Had lovely afternoon with my pal  don't get me wrong about the friends thing, I have some very close friends and several circles of other good mates. I'm just no good at talking to people in large groups of strangers :blush: there were 36 of us in antenatal. If it had been half that I would have got chatting much easier! In fact, at the relaxation class we got split in two groups to talk about our perceptions of the different stages and I was one of the most talkative! Possibly because I had things to say having done so much reading :rofl:


----------



## KatienSam

Lolly :hugs: im sure everything is ok, like your hubby said if it was that bad they wouldnt have let you home etc and would be getting that baby out. at least it is being reviewed again in a week and your getting the steriods to make the baby stronger!

what is this dance for girls?!

i had a lovely nap this afternoon, seems to be getting a more regular thing at the moment, starting to feel the pressure of this baby getting big i suppose! had the last of my deliveries today so i am now pretty set!! got to go into town and finish off the minor bag bits tomorrow and then my buying is DONE! woooo

start my big clean next week (2 week big clean!) which i am soooooo excited about! i will finally finish the baby's room and get this house sparkly clean ready for my little baby! then once that is done i am into the final weeks of rest and preparing all the baby's things to be put into place! i have nearly come to the end of my schedule before baby is born! :shock: :happydance:

xx


----------



## jms895

Katie well done you are so organised! I have toi wait 4 weeks for all that when I start mat leave and plus house still looks a building site. Am painting the nursery tomorrow and then it needs skirting, we need new windows every room too! :cry: I just wish it was all done xx


----------



## mummymadness

Lolly hun **Hugs** .
Iam sooo sorry the fluid has gone down , Iam going to send my number to you now if you need anything at all text me anytime day or night . I have everything crossed sweetheart .


Ohhh Mummycat sorry to hear you have had a ruff ride of it hun 

Holly im at yours for pudding tonight then lol lol i got super bargains in Asdas today they were putting out all the fancy cakes in the freezer section from xmas out at 50p !!!!! i got chocolate ice cream roulette mini cheese cakes poffeti rolls and there all in date till xmas 2009 whoooo whos going to be getting cake face meeeeee , Im the same as you hun i need to get the hang of putting and closing down this silly pramette lol .

Clair i have no advice on help for the pain hun, I know its awfull sometimes baby just lays sooo awkward it gets real painfull .
I hope it eases soon for you ..


----------



## KatienSam

jade im sure it will all come together soon, 4 weeks until maternity leave yay!! that will fly past lol

i wanted to move before baby got here but doesnt look like that is likely now so im going to have to put up with this house until baby is here :( we are actively looking though so you never know i could be moving any time lol xx


----------



## mummymadness

Im sure you will be all prepared soon Jade hun 4 weeks whooo it will fly by .

I have to wait for matress for cot to come and a changing mat i keep meaning to get one lol other than that iam all done , Would you believe me if i said baby has all the clothes he needs untill he is 9 months old (Im really not kidding lol) .

I saw my aunty today who informed me shes 10 weeks pregnant :) . I was sooooo pleased for her and her OH she has such a lovely glow about her , I kindly offered her my doppler too once baby boy is here . x .


----------



## jms895

Moving would be a bit stressful for you Katie right now!! you are brave if you do!
Yes I really cant wait now for the mat leave :dance: :headspin:
MM madness am jealous about the cakes...... I am a greedy pig, though thats prob what has stodged me up!!


----------



## icculcaz

lolly.... bean's right.. i was steroided up a few weeks ago and scarletts in there still. my fluids on the low side. been 4 another scan today n its still low but shes happy in there.. im closely monitored at least 2x a week by a ctg and im scanned most weeks too as shes a lil dainty.. combined with the anti lub... im suprised she's still in there!!!

you and bub will be fine. hugs.x


----------



## lolly101

jade your mat leave will come round very quick and you'll be sick of cleaning in no time!!!I have done half my things on my list already!!! Just the kitchen needs blitzing now!!!

I'll have some cake!!! I had a chelsea bun earlier too!!! Jad maybe you should eat more choc that might unstodge you!!!

thank you for all your messages....Icculcaz can I ask is the steroid an injection in our arms or bums? it's not into your tummy is it...Knowing your little lady is fine helps too....:hugs:


----------



## Shifter

Deb - don't know of any houses to rent, loads for sale that have been for about a year. I'd advise away from Ilkley as it's very expensive. But there are lots of nice places around here that are very reasonable. Hope you find somewhere nice and quick :hugs:


----------



## March mummy

KnS the dance they talkign about is to help you poo, :rofl:
you'd be mad to move now, I jsut done it and its a nightmare, so glad I decided to take mat leave early in end otherwise would not have got anywhere. Have organised kitchen and living/dining room now, but real living room still being finished as floor had collapsed in there, so although flooring now down after having to wait for cat to come out, nearly lost him under floorboards for good. :S Am having to get hte walls relined now and then can start decorating in there, all being ok. Nightmare though as have all these boxes in there that still need sorting.

Still cant get into baby's room as it has the sofa and loads of bits from living room stored in tehre and the cot arrives in two weeks! :O

Going to put it in my room for now if it arrives before I can get the room sorted so that I can check it out, but I have to find somewhere to put everything as at the moment the spare bed in my room and all my boxes of bits are on it.

Really hoping this baby decides to be late.

All baby items I have bought like clothes cahnging mat, nappies, all the little bits are in his wadrobe in his bedroom but I cant get to tehm at moment. Plus that room still needs walls relining and decorating. 56 days doesnt seem long enough to do it all does it.

Really wish I hadnt thought about this now.

How odd jsut looked at the bottom of the page and its advertsing cakes being delivered, i swear someone wants me to eat cake. :rofl:

Hope everyone OK. Lolly hun don't worry everything will work out you'll see. the doctors DO know what they doing! 

Well done to KnS for being so organised. 

Hugs to all.


----------



## KatienSam

i know i would be mad to move right now but this house isnt big enough! i've had a 'hormonal' evening tonight, just feel stressed and i dont know why so i've been and had a bath and OH came and rubbed my back for me bless him!

baby keeps getting into awkward positions tonight, sticking its back out and its sooooo uncomfy! it only seems to ease up if i sit with my legs open lol (soooo lady like!)

god knows whats wrong with me though, i feel like i have something on my mind but i dont know what it is lol - how frustrating!

xxx


----------



## mummymadness

just seen new people on the spread sheet wow theres lots of us lol .

Heres some more guesses then lol .

Lillysmum = 6lb 12
jo jo = 7lb 5
Wobbles = 7lb
Littlebee = 7lb 3
Dawn 7lb 7
Keldac = 7lb 9
Fierce angel = 6lb 14

p.s katie glad OH has given you a nice massage :) .


----------



## Shifter

Katie - I feel like that this evening too :hugs: hope you perk up tomorrow.


----------



## Logiebear

How do I view the spreadsheet please so I can add some guesses too?

Wanted to let you know that my sugars although high on a day to day basis are showing a good level of control still. Thanksfully my thyroid is showing as boarderline so I don't have to worry about it now but it will be monitored closely to see if it dips again. Atleast that's one thing off my mind :happydance:

Have a scan in the morning to see what kind of wait my little lady is now!! Hope she is happy and cooking nicely. I always get nervou when waiting for the scan as I start to worry. Anyone else get that?


----------



## mummymadness

dont be nervous Suzanne hun .
Im sure she will look great tommorrow , Glad blood sugars are under controll . x .


----------



## KatienSam

wooo well done logie on the sugars, at least your thyroid is another thing off your mind. im sure little baby will be fine see how big she is tomorrow before i put in my guestimates for the weights lol!

thanks shifter - trying to control all these hormones can be difficult sometimes! x :hugs: x


----------



## lolly101

Logie glad your sugars under control...good news indeed...Emjoy your scan tomorrow, seeing you little lady. spreadsheet is on page 1 hun:hugs:

Thanks for all your texts and support guys....I had my steroid injection tonight bit of a sore bum now!!! Baby been moving lots for me today tho..it's almost like she knows!:hugs::hugs::hugs:

KatienSam hope you are feeling back on an even keel soon.....have some choc... that shud help. I sit with my legs open too...bump too big to close legs now!!!:rofl:


----------



## Shifter

Logie - there's a link to the spreadsheet in the OP but only I can make edits. So if you want to add some guesses post them here and I will add them  glad your sugars are under control.


----------



## Logiebear

Thanks so much ladies xxx

Hope your bum is better soon Lolly. I know they can hurt to those jabs. I have had them the last 2 babies :hugs:


----------



## beancounter

well done logie on the blood sugars. I always worry at the scans, and also i think a combination of stress and lying on my back makes me feel like Im going to pass out. I have to tell them to stop. 

its nice when the babies move lolly, very reassuring. Though peanut is so hyper I had to explain to the nurse if I only had 10 movements a day, I would be very worried indeed!

Hope you feel better soon katie, I did nothing much today and I feel much better for it. my first day all week without some appointment so I refused to go out and made thaumatropes instead :D


----------



## beancounter

i still havent done my guesses :blush: im rubbish!


----------



## aurora32

Glad sugars behaving themselves Logie, good luck for the scan tomorrow.
Glad Lo making her presence known Lolly puts your mind at ease a bit.
Hope you are feeling better soon KnS think we all have down for no reason days......:hugs:


:hug:


----------



## Shifter

Glad it went ok Lolly.

New Grey's Anatomy now :happydance:


----------



## KatienSam

im equally as rubbish bean i havent done mine either lol!!

i feel HUGE now, this baby is putting on weight like its going out of fashion!

someone said my weight gain will stop about 35 weeks and you can actually start to loose weight for the last few weeks... i dont think thats going to happen for me lol

im going to go have a bounce on my ball and read my book in the babies room and have some relax time for me and pickle while daddy plays his game!

xx big :hugs: to all my cyber buddies :D xx


----------



## aurora32

nite Katie happy reading.....:hugs:


----------



## passengerrach

hi girls how r we all doing today? iv just been catching up on washing so i can get started on babys clothes still waiting for oh to take curtains down so i can wash those though and iv been putting my pram up and down lol.

iv got a few more guesses to go on the spreadsheet
ME.. 7.6
lillysmum.. 7.7
jojo.. 8.2
wobbles.. 8.1
littlebee..7.9
dawn... 8.5
keldac... 6.13
fierceangel... 7.1


----------



## mummymadness

I hope i dont start losing weight at the end arghhh i havent put enough on lol.

Glad it went well Lolly hun :) .

Glad every ones well , I have just watched hustle then Skins .
Now watching catch up tv on demand , Proper girly night tv lol . OH has been busy trying to beat laylas score on her gameboy advance , Shes 3 you would think he would of done it by now been at it about 2 hours lol . x .


----------



## Deb_baby

ooh nearly 200 pages to match our near 2000 posts :0 crazy!! Just had another Chinese for supper had that at ten because I fell asleep just after 4pm and I woke up just after 9. 

Feel so bad been feeling really rubbish today whole body itchy and I've mostly slept the whole day and the chinese was only proper meal I could stomach( didn't even get half way had 4 forkfuls and I was stuffed)just feel really lowsy cos baby hasn't gotten enough food from me today.

Well back to bed for me, whoever invented iPod touch was a genius no need to sit in bed with big laptop x x


----------



## tiggertea

morning ladies!

sorry i wasn't here to join the thrills and spills of yesterday.... such a CRAZY day I had!

First - went to bank - they made calls and faffed about and I'm still no further on :hissy:
Then hit asda for the weekly shop - never much fun! (I actually don't mind the shopping - it's the putting it all away when i get home again I'm not a lover of! :blush:)
Mum phoned then wanting me to go with her to collect some stuff wee bro was needing, so I went for the drive.
Managed to make some dinner between that and hubby deciding we should go for a little look roundone of the local shopping centres - don't get me wrong - i love to shop - but by time I hit bed last night my feet and ankles were twice their original size and back felt like someone had snapped it in two and stuck it back together with sellotape! (i.e. sore and wobbly).

:hugs: to lolly - don't worry hun, bubs will be just fine!
:hugs: to logie - yay for stable sugar count!
:hugs: to everyone else that needs em!


----------



## jms895

Morning ladies!! Yeah its friday. I am off today and my mum and I are painting the nursery and cleaning my house!! Bless her, she is a good help.
I STILL not been the loo (since Monday I may add) I am now in pain, its not nice! I think today may be the day though.....
Am watching portland babies :rofl:


----------



## Logiebear

mummymadness said:


> I hope i dont start losing weight at the end arghhh i havent put enough on lol.
> 
> .


There's no such thing as "enough" hun. I haven't gained ANY yet. I'm still 4lb lighter than when I booked in at 9 weeks! There is no right or wrong so stop panicking about it :hug::hugs:

I'm off for my scan now see you later xxx


----------



## pippam116

morning ladies

lolly hope baby stays put for you for a while. xxx

gotta crack on with the housework this morning, midwife due lunch time ish, and have plenty to say for myself, ohhh poor thing will hate me by the time she leaves, sat down with DH last night and spoke about the birthing plan ( or lack of in our caes) we are really not happy for home birth, due to risk factors etc, and getting myself there has been a no no from day one this time, so im going to ask about induction at 36.6, done plenty of reading up on it, but also been advised our local midwives do everything they can for home births to take place, and i luvs my midwife so dont want to upset her ( especially if i can't have induction, and then we have awkward if she ahs to come and deliver) hmmmm, will see and will post on it when she leaves, baby has gone back to breech, so if it still is when she comes, i'll be having another scan.


----------



## pippam116

good luck with scan logie xxxx


----------



## jms895

Good luck with the scan Logie xx


----------



## KatienSam

good luck with the scan logie!

one of my old best friends was made a daddy again yesterday, his fiancee had a beautiful baby girl weighing in at 7lb 10oz :cloud9: seen a few pics on facebook and she is gorgeous! I WANT MINE lol

hope everyone is ok... im a little worried about wobbles though, hope she is ok and baby is ok, massive :hug: for them xx

xxx


----------



## jms895

What happened with Wobbles?

Katie congrats on your friends bubba xx


----------



## KatienSam

there is a post in third tri saying she has gone to hospital with the blues and twos on! xx


----------



## pictureperfect

Hiya
Can I be added to the March Mummies list on the 1st page, am due 20th March expecting a girl.
Thanks
x


----------



## aurora32

Morning Girls,

Hope you are all well today,

Hope all is ok for Wobbles, doesnt sound very nice whatever it is poor thing....:hugs::hugs:

Good luck with Mw Pip hope she lets you have your induction at 36.6.

Hope you are feeling better today Deb, its awful when you cant eat but know you need too.

Said in post last night but good luck again for scan Logie, hope all goes well

How are you feeling today KatienSam, hope you are feeling a bit better.



:hug::hug::hug:


----------



## tiggertea

hope wobbs is ok :(
good luck with can logie
gl with mw pip - hope you get the induction ur after
hope everyone that wsn't 100% yest. feels better today!


----------



## pippam116

thanks girls, :hugs:

i have a feeling she'll just tyr reassuring me with a load of gobbldy goop!:shrug:

i dont want to have to go to someone above her either, :dohh:

not long till i find out!


:hugs:


----------



## pippam116

ohh do we go to the last box at 35+1?


----------



## Shifter

Morning all.

Good luck at your scan Logie.

Deb - I hope you feel better today. I ate a load of rubbish yesterday and felt awful for not putting the right things in there for bubs.

Also had a bit of a fall out with hubby :cry: MIL and SIL want us all to go to New York in September. Hubby wants to go too but I *really* don't want to. For one thing I have very little interest in going to New York anyway, but also there is no way we can actually afford it and I think it's an awful idea to go to New York of all places with a 6 month old baby!!!

OK, maybe if I was a more seasoned traveller and not a first time mum I might feel differently, but that's not the case. I'm just really upset because I don't feel like hubby is with me on this one.

Every other time there has been a clash between me and his family he has supported me, but this time he thinks I'm making too big a deal out of it and it won't be as bad as I imagine :hissy: I feel like I'm going to be pressured into doing something I really don't want to do just to keep the peace :cry::cry::cry:


----------



## pippam116

Shifter said:


> Morning all.
> 
> Good luck at your scan Logie.
> 
> Deb - I hope you feel better today. I ate a load of rubbish yesterday and felt awful for not putting the right things in there for bubs.
> 
> Also had a bit of a fall out with hubby :cry: MIL and SIL want us all to go to New York in September. Hubby wants to go too but I *really* don't want to. For one thing I have very little interest in going to New York anyway, but also there is no way we can actually afford it and I think it's an awful idea to go to New York of all places with a 6 month old baby!!!
> 
> OK, maybe if I was a more seasoned traveller and not a first time mum I might feel differently, but that's not the case. I'm just really upset because I don't feel like hubby is with me on this one.
> 
> Every other time there has been a clash between me and his family he has supported me, but this time he thinks I'm making too big a deal out of it and it won't be as bad as I imagine :hissy: I feel like I'm going to be pressured into doing something I really don't want to do just to keep the peace :cry::cry::cry:

aww :( , hope u sort something out :hugs:


----------



## beancounter

Aw shifter, you have such a time with your MIL too. Having said that, everyone I know- ever 1st time mums- said that about that age is the best time to go on holiday with a baby. They are not too small, but not to mobile. My sister to my niece off to canada skiing- Well the baby didn't ski, but my sister said it was great, her last good holiday since toddlers are so bolshy travelling. So it might be something to consider, or at least delay judgement on. 

Hope everyone is feeling more optimistic today- I shall make you all muffins with bran nd molasses in. Because it's health food if it has things you have to buy from holland and Barrett in, so it must be good for babies, and that's a fact.


----------



## tiggertea

aw holly :hugs: maybe when he settles himself and actually thinks about it he'll realise it's not going to be the best of ideas.....


----------



## tiggertea

beancounter said:


> Hope everyone is feeling more optimistic today- I shall make you all muffins with bran nd molasses in. Because it's health food if it has things you have to buy from holland and Barrett in, so it must be good for babies, and that's a fact.


hahaha - throw some chocolate chips in mine please! can't be going TOO healthy!


----------



## beancounter

chocolate increases serotonin, and since is january and we are all a little low on that, I will chuck in some big chunks of green and blacks. Holland and barrett sell that too, it must be good for you.


----------



## Shifter

I don't have a problem generally going on holiday with a 6 month old, it's New York that's the problem. I asked hubby last night what he and his family would want to do in New York, what images a holiday to New York conjures up. He said "sight seeing, tourist stuff." - a bit vague and useless but a start. 

I pointed out that his sister would want to shop all day and be dashing from one sight to the next on the underground etc. I said that's my idea of hell anyway, never mind carting an infant around, having to constantly find places to stop and feed/change the baby etc.

If the suggestion was to go somewhere relaxing I'd be all for it. But not New York for goodness sake :hissy:


----------



## tiggertea

beancounter said:


> chocolate increases serotonin, and since is january and we are all a little low on that, I will chuck in some big chunks of green and blacks. Holland and barrett sell that too, it must be good for you.

hail the ever-knowledgable and wise bean! thank you o intellectual one!



holly - hopefully your hubby sees where ur coming from. would he be willing to put off the final decision til after bubs arrives? that way he might see that getting around ur OWN town isnt as easy as it once was - never mind negotiating the new york subways etc with a pram!


----------



## KatienSam

Shifter - can you not say to OH that you want to go but want to see what baby is like, maybe book a last min thing if u can go, it will keep him sweet and maybe once he realises what work is involved with looking after a baby he will change his mind! maybe he is like my OH and thinks having a baby 'wont be too hard' when in fact its going to be life changing! :hugs:

xx


----------



## KatienSam

beancounter said:


> Hope everyone is feeling more optimistic today- I shall make you all muffins with bran nd molasses in. Because it's health food if it has things you have to buy from holland and Barrett in, so it must be good for babies, and that's a fact.

anything from holland and barratts HAS GOT to be healthy! ha ha! :muaha:


----------



## katycam

hello everyone sorry havent been around in a few days. not been feeling to good.
oh is back today then flies to afghan on sunday. the stress has been making me sick :(


----------



## Shifter

Unfortunately his sister is booking it this Saturday :dohh: as far as I know he hasn't even told her that I have reservations, she thinks we all good to go :dohh: :cry: I wouldn't feel half so awful about this if we had chance to wait and see how it was going nearer the time, but that's not the case :cry:

Katy - sorry you're not doing too great hun :hugs: we are all here for you :hugs:


----------



## pippam116

hope u feel better soon katy, enjoy time with oh, xxxxxxx


----------



## pippam116

KatienSam said:


> beancounter said:
> 
> 
> Hope everyone is feeling more optimistic today- I shall make you all muffins with bran nd molasses in. Because it's health food if it has things you have to buy from holland and Barrett in, so it must be good for babies, and that's a fact.
> 
> anything from holland and barratts HAS GOT to be healthy! ha ha! :muaha:Click to expand...

even bakewell tart flavour flapjack? mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm im going now :rofl:


----------



## beancounter

that's a bit much then shifter, it's a bit hurried for you to make a decision, especially if you have reservations. I would probably go because I would like it but if you inlaws and new york generally are going to do your head in, you should at least spend your much needed money on a nice holiday :hugs:
have a muffinx

ps yes, flapjacks are full of oaty goodness. I've heard that's good for milk production.


----------



## KatienSam

Shifter - then tell him it is your push present for the baby and he has FULL responsibility of looking after the baby while your there, then u can relax! ha ha

xx


----------



## Shifter

KatienSam said:


> Shifter - then tell him it is your push present for the baby and he has FULL responsibility of looking after the baby while your there, then u can relax! ha ha
> 
> xx

Well last night I did suggest that he take the baby without me :rofl: he didn't like that idea, but not because of having to look after the baby, he was actually quite sweet and said he wouldn't go without me or the baby. But he wasn't prepared to go to the next step and say "so we won't go" :dohh: I did wonder about leaving the baby with my parents... but how do I know I'll be ready to do that when the time comes?

But there is the other significant factor... the money! We simply don't have £1000 for a holiday like that right now. But he thinks we can pay in stages, but we would still need to buy the flights upfront and we don't have the money available. But I can see his mum paying for them and saying we can pay her back in a month or two.

I'm going to talk to my mum about it and see what she thinks. Thanks for all the support, don't know what I'd do without you guys :hugs:


----------



## Logiebear

Aw Katycam I hope you are ok :hugs:

YUMMMMMMMMYYYYYY Bakewell flapjacks are fab!!!

Just got back from my scan and I am measuring a whopping 36 weeks and my little princess is a whopping 5lb 8oz already!!!! A ound a week she is gaining. She is on the top side of the normal line on the graph so it is ok, she is big but not enormous :rofl:

Everything is going so well at the min that he is happy to leave me another 2 weeks before my next checkup and wait for another scan! So I am still on course for 6 weeks on Monday :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Shifter

Glad it went well Logie!


----------



## Dee_H

Glad your scan went well Logiebear ...your LO sure is growing..glad to know you have a strong healthy LO.


----------



## pippam116

glad all is well logie :))


----------



## mummymadness

I hoep you manage to not hav eto go to a holiday you dont want to Holly hun .

Good luck with scan Suzanne , Im not stressinga bout my weight hun m/w has assured me baby is fine and i take her word on it.
But i still dont wont to loose weight im only a tiny girl i need my weight to keep me and babs warm lol .
I was a little upset today probably totally unrational but im having a bad day and i want to rant please feel free to not read my boring rant arghhh im sooo pisssed .

If youmay remember my gums have serverly reseeded , Ok more than that i have no gums left at the bottom front .
2 of my front teeth just fell out root and all , I went to dentist today after waiting months for an appointment i look stupid i have no friggin teeth .

Firstly i was peed ad the dentist said ohhh Can i ask if you are pregnant , Im probably cheeky as you just look a little cuddly not pregnnat "FFS im 33 weeks gone why can no one tell" .
Then when i told her i was 33 weeks she said Ooooh after 30 weeks we cannot give you anestetic its bad for baby !!!! .
Now of course i would never want to harm my baby and fully understand that , But its there soddin fault i had to wait so long in the first place , I just carnt stop crying fucking stupid silly dentists arghhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh ass holes .

firstly i dont look pregnant
Secondly i look like gappy gum bear 
thirdly i have to stay this way untill late march 

Ok now i feel better a little .


----------



## pippam116

aww mm, hugssss all round, im waiting for 4 wisdom teeth out, mid march, should be fin with a little one a few weeks old, and they blinking hurt, dentists are load of carp lol


----------



## aurora32

Thats good new Logie glad all is ok and still on course for your c section in 6 weeks, 

Hope you feel better soon Katy.

Awww Shifter i sympathise totally with you i certainly wouldnt like to be railroaded into such a huge excursion with a 6 month baby, its quite a long journey too, hope you get something sorted hunn......:hugs::hugs:

Yeah oats are meant to be very good for the production of your milk, can make you produce too much also so you are leaking like a cow that needs milking.....:rofl:

:hug::hug:


----------



## Shifter

:hugs: MM - you poor thing hun! Surely a local anaesthetic is fine?? I wonder if you can get a second opinion? Blinking dentists :hissy:


----------



## Shifter

:dohh: found this article: https://www.babyworld.co.uk/features/by_gum.asp says locals can be harmful later in pregnancy.

Big :hug: MM


----------



## KatienSam

glad everything is on target logie! nice weight for baby too :)

MM - big :hug: hope they sort something out soon for you, seeing as though they have been so shite up to now!


----------



## beancounter

that horrific MM! you need to rant lady. I wish i could share my dentist with you. He's really lovely. It was a rough road finding him though . .. Im never going to tell him i have moved house, even if I move one meeeeeeeeeeelion miles away! lucky I didnt move out of the catchment area. 

And I think you look lovely and pregnant, no one notices me either if I have my coat on :(
:hugs:


----------



## Beth_18

hi ladies just a quick question how do i go about geting a text buddy? sounds a bit dumb i know lol


----------



## Logiebear

MM have you posted any bump pics recently I want to see this "cuddly" bump lol. I reckon you look well up the duff lol


----------



## Deb_baby

MM shame bout your dentist. i had a dentist appointment back in October to have my back tooth pulled out and when i got there the woman said she couldnt do it until she fixed m fillings i got up in scotland first, she also said same thing to BIL and he hasnt been back in 2 years, nut now half my other filling fell out and i now have half a tooth in the back of other side of mouth and its causing almight toothache, i went back and she said she could numb my gums so i dont feel the tooth coming out but when i went too book to get it done she said the same thing again about not doing it bacause she wants to fix the rest of my fillings first. Stupid Dopey Woman!!!!

Got a house viewing at 3pm, so cant be bothered getting dressed, i made my other post and fell back asleep just got back up and feel like m legs are going to buckle under me, but needing a shower. damn OH why does he have to be doing a working interview today :hissy:


----------



## tiggertea

:hugs: MM - dentists are horrible people - (no offece to any dentists out there reading this!!!) - i think it's part of their training to be as dopey and horrid as possible.... 

Deb - my last dentist was like that too - I went to get a filling replaced coz it had fallen out and they drilled holes in perfectly healthy teeth first.... ended up with the original tooth-with-hole breaking so much had to get it pulled out :cry: needless to say I changed my dentist before I eventually got the problem sorted!

Beth - just ask for a text buddy! :) get talking to someone and swap numbers hehe

bean - are my healthy muffins full of chocolatey goodness ready yet?!? Me's hungry......

Holly - hope you get the hol thing sorted hun - it's a whole lot of stress that you don't need thinking about it right now!

logie - congrats on a successful scan and healthy baby weight! woooooo! :happydance:


----------



## pippam116

so midwife has been and was such a lenghty appoitnment, i cannot have the induction, though she has phoned up the maternity wards, the other community midwives etc and gone through my labour with them all, also arranged for a key to be left outside whenever hubby goes out from 36 weeks, birthing pack is coming at 35+2 weeks aswell sen as Chloe arrived at 36.. have been through everything i have to do if alone etc; and if i cant get to the floor/bed as last labour just stand above cushions etc so its a soft drop( i had to laugh at this) though not funny, she really didn't know what else to suggest by end of it and i did have a lil teary momment, and she said she'd come and live in with me if her kids wernt so clingy, i also have a pack bought out to aid with baby if not breathing ( all midwives bring one when home birth but mine will be stored here cos of the higher risk of traumer for baby with the fast arrival) she didnt want to go over it and upset me more but atleast im well prepared, so glad she is understanding, and feeling i bit more hopeful now, baby is engaged, and measuring spot on, though she now says its looking more like going to be a 9lb er if i make it to due date, which is better than 10 summink

xx


----------



## LittleBee

Hey March mommies? How r u all? I'm better...
next scan 11 Feb. the doppler one!!Can't wait!


----------



## Shifter

Pip - glad the MW was supportive and you are getting extra help, shame about the induction but I'm sure you will be ok :hugs:

Deb - you might want to see your MW about your fatigue, your iron levels might be low hun :hugs:

Chatted to my mum about the New York thing, she thinks I should stand my ground but has agreed to my suggestion that hubby and I go without the baby. She'd love to have the baby for a week. It's just a case of whether I will want to be away from baby for that long and if it will halt breast feeding by being apart for that long. Even if I leave her enough expressed milk the baby might get too used to the bottle and refuse breast when I get back.

I now have a clear list of compromises to propose to hubby when he gets home from work. 1. We go without baby and do New York at my pace, not his sister's! 2. Wait until baby is a couple of months old, see how we are doing and make a decision then, booking a last minute deal. Or 3. go somewhere else, somewhere nearer so we don't have to fly and somewhere with a slower pace of life: Paris. That's my preferred option! :happydance: (not that we can afford any of these options anyway!!)

Hope everyone else's day is going ok.


----------



## KatienSam

aww everything seems to be happy on here this afternoon, seems to be good news all round!

im feeling crap again this afternoon with the hormones, i really dont know what is wrong with me, its starting to frustrate me as well and thats making me worse :hissy: i feel like i need to cry but then i dont know why ARGH!

x


----------



## mummymadness

Glad to hear every ones good news :) .

Iam sorry i ranted and swore (Oooooooppps) earlier , I really was in utter sobs . I rearly cry but having no teeth makes me feel unatractive ugly and down right awfull .
Im just having a real bad day , I know i know i shouldnt weigh myself but i think im obsessed , I now weigh today 9 stone 6 i know i shouldnt worry But 3 days ago i weighed 9 stone 9 i have eaten well ! and tried sooooo hard to put weight on , Im only now 4 lbs higher than at my booking in appointment im soooo tiny i worry me and baby will get bloody cold lol .

I cheered myself up a little this afternoon thow , I baught my last item :) a beautifull bunny changing mat from matalan £7 i fell in love with it , I allso went to have a little cry on mums shoulder tonight a good cuppa and good old chat wich cheered me up .
Im sure by my birthday on Thursday ill be super happy .

I do have a pic from last week Suzanne hun of bump will post of bump page later ,Right now i need to go give OH a cuddle i have snapped at him 3 times allready and he only got home at 5 ! . xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx .


----------



## icculcaz

eeeeeeeeeeeeeeevning. fat 1 checking in :)


----------



## pippam116

evening :)


----------



## lolly101

MM:hug: hubby understands what it's like...get him to give you a cuddle, have a cry and that will help...not long to go and you can get your teeth done...

Debz, hope you get your feet up tonight and chill a bit!!:hugs:

Pip glad your mw was understanding. It sounds like she is doing her best to make it as easy as poss for you..:hugs:

KnS hope you feel calmer soon...Sometimes i go for a walk and that helps my brain feel better and it calms me down,:hugs: Or have your cry. it might just be you need to release some of those hormones...

Logie glad your scan was good today!!!

Holly you could book the flights cos if you decide you don't want to be away from bubs you can add an infant onto the booking cos they don't have a seat..But like you said it is all upfront and once you have booked them if they are cheaper seats you can't change them or get any refunds, I would suggest to Andy that you wait til baby is here so you know s/he is gonna be ok to travel... We went to Greece when Dan was 6 months old and because I lived in Greece I wasn't worried about travelling but all the stuff that you have to take with you is horrendous!!! We are going to France this year by ferry so we can have a carload of luggage!!! I would suggest he waits til baby is here. He will have a whole new set of priorities then!!! For the next week I still work for Thomson so if you want me to find out any info let me know!!! don't forget you need passport for baby too and visas for USA now(this is free on the internet tho)...:hugs: hun. You might find when baby is here he will prefer a beach holiday not a city break...hope you get it sorted hun...

My day was better today. I had my second steroid injection this morn and the mw was lovely. I told her I was worried about lack of movement so she put me on the CTG for half an hour...HB good.movements fine when on monitor. She told me to drink a glass of ice cold water , sit down for half an hour then wait and see what bubba does!!! I also checked and the hospital stocks aptamil. She told me aptamil is better(but she didn;t tell me that!!!) so now I know what I'm getting for her!!!:hugs: to you all for all your support yest!! Feel a lot more positive today!!


----------



## pippam116

glad ur day has been better lolly xx


----------



## pippam116

where is everyone tonight :sleep:


----------



## Deb_baby

its been a very quiet day on here today.


----------



## pippam116

think im going to comfort food eat, so bored, so its cookies or trifle mmmmmm lol


----------



## icculcaz

im here :)


----------



## lolly101

lol. Good it's quiet not so many posts to read!!! maybe everyone else knows there is something good on the TV we have missed!!! or maybe everyone is out partying:rofl:.
i'm nearly asleep already so I'll be off to bed v soon!!
I've done my comfort eat!! :rofl:


----------



## icculcaz

im staaaaaaaaaaaarving


----------



## beancounter

im eating cheese cake. It took hours of relentless moaning but he went and got me cheesecake and now I am eating it :D

Glad your day was better lolly.
Hope your appointments went well too icculcaz


----------



## lolly101

Enjoy your cheesecake Bean!!!

night ladies!!! Sleep tight!!!I'm off to bed!! knackered!!!:hug:


----------



## Deb_baby

night night lolly.

my god, cant ever clean out my bunny rabbit again, put the disinfectant spray in and i think i sprayed a bit too much started choking.

God knows how am going to do it when baby comes, hes a cute little netherland dwarf and is a house rabbit so all trained and everything, but my family, OH family and OH all scared of him and hes so good, so he's m little friend.

Ever have trouble getting OH off PS3 put the rabbit nest to him :rofl: its switched off within seconds.


----------



## aurora32

NN Lolly glad your day went better today.....:hugs:
Enjoy your cheesecake bean, im just mucnching into cheese and biscuits, got a savoury craving just now........:)


----------



## KatienSam

lolly - glad things were good for you! and another midwife to confirm aptamil is best (even if its supposed to be off the record! ;) ) i purchased a tub and 6 ready mixed cartons with my shoping this week all ready for baby!! :cloud9:

im feeling a bit better at the moment, i think its because i have been stuck in the house all week waiting for deliveries etc so im a bit grumpy lol, going to get out tomorrow and do some bits and bobs! My OH has been looking after me, keeps giving me cuddles and i had a little cry (even though i dont know what it was about ha ha - mental woman!)

i was watching Big Brother but then when Ulrika won it so i turned it off! i think it was a fix because i cant stand her and she always got boo'd yet she wins, but then she did get paid the most to do the show.. coincidence!? coolio or vern should have won, they were both sooooo funny! their best bits were really funny!

anywho, im going to watch jonathan ross now (lee evans is on it and he is my favourite comedian of all time!) thats if i can get OH off the PS3!! anyone got a crazy rabbit i can borrow lol!?

xx


----------



## mummymadness

Just popping in Ladies .
Me and OH sat and cuddled ate chessecake like Bean lol .
Watched The film Deception (Great film) ... Feeling lots better even thow i still feel stupid with no teeth at the bottom front part of my mouth .
Glad every one is well :) .

Baby has been dancing his way around my tummy tonight im sure he has moved about 3 times lollol . So that was a nice reassurence he is happy :).
night to every one . xxx .


----------



## jms895

Morning ladies, well I been up since 4am with indigestion and needing to pee every 5 mins so though sod it and got up. Finished the Hypnobirthing book though and did firs test of the CD, unfortunately its that good and her voice is so calming I was out for the count half way through the intro :dohh: :rofl: must try it in the day time next time!
Just eating Jam on toast mmm
Going shopping today to get the cot mattress and yesterday was shattered did 7 hours of cleaning and decorating but my back can now feel it! Amazing you think you can do what you did before and cant!!!
Anyway have a good day ladies and glad to hear Wobbles is ok xxx


----------



## Shifter

Morning all. 

:hug: Jade

I was out last night, quite glad it was quiet on here! I only had 2 pages to catch up on :rofl: Up early today to watch the tennis but been awake since 5.30 as hips and back were killing me :hissy: 

Thanks for the advice Lolly. Spoke to hubby yesterday and he does understand my worries and to an extent agrees with me. This holiday means loads to his mum, she wants us all to go away together and has said she doesn't want money to be a reason for any of us not to go (i.e. she will help pay for us all - where was this money when we moved exactly? :grr: ) but I have said I will not take the baby to New York, so if she really wants us to all have a family holiday together we will have to go somewhere closer and more child-friendly. But I still feel wretched about the money thing because of my parents' situation :cry:

Hope everyone has a good weekend - we're v busy today and tomorrow, so I might not be around much.


----------



## Logiebear

Hope everyone is gonna have a lovely weekend. I'm packing my hospital bag for me and bubs :happydance: It's so eciting getting it all done makes it feels real doesn't it lol Feel like a kid packing for a holiday. Then I have to finish organising my kitchen.

Did I mention I was supposed to see the breast feeding coordinator yesterday? Well she never turned up and her office hadn't seen her all morning so I was not impressed at all!

On the plus side my friend brought round a massive bag of her daughters baby stuff, it's 3-6 months and summery so perfect for our little lady!! :happydance: Love freebees!!!


----------



## claire-lou

So much to catch up on again. 

Had last day at work yesterday felt a bit strange I've gone from Sister Claire to so-so's mum. feel like a bit of my idenity has gone and I'll no longer be judged on what I do or have achieved. Sounds daft I know and I'm only having 6 months off DH has told me to stop being stupid and pull myself together. 

MM so sorry to hear about your teeth I know exactly how you feel. A couple of years ago I got myself rather drunk. (My own fault I know but something I will have to live with) I had skin tight jeans and knee high boots on and the jeans were rubbing my legs so bent over at side of road, stuck both hands down both boots to try and make them comfortable and fell over head first. Taking my top two front teeth out with the roadside kurb. But I'd made such a mess of my gums with the swelling and bruising and cut lips, chin etc. that the dentist wouldn't do anything for 3 months until it had all gone down and he could assess what damage I had done to the other teeth stil in there. So I totally understand what this does to your self esteem and confidence. (PM me if you want to rant.) The dentist however did such a good job that you can't tell at all now, so it's not forever.

Good news Logie and glad injections weren't too bad Lolly.

Shifter I really don't know what to sugest about new york, but understand your reservations. Been a first time mum I'm stressing about taking our little man to cornwall in July.

:hugs::hugs:to everyone else


----------



## Shifter

My dad rang earlier and spoke to hubby. Hubby told him that until our house in Bristol is let he won't think about going on holiday. I'm so relieved he said that. Now he just needs to tell his family that!


----------



## claire-lou

that's good news shifter, glad things look like they are sorting themselves out.


----------



## mummymadness

Thats good news Holly .
Thanks for the encouragment Claire hun , I was told as i have no Gum left at all , It will be teeth on a pallett not screw in teeth wich i was hoping for , But as long as i have teeth i will be super happy , Its my speech that is different and everything .
Ohhhh well i keep telling myself Late March is not long at all to manage with no teeth .

Hope every ones well today , Iam shattered . Finnley thought 3am waas a time to get up under no circumstances was he going back to sleep he wanted to play .
I was going to leave him to paddy it out in his bedroom untill he feel asleep , But i was sooo scared he would wake layla up in the end i baught him downstairs .... He is still wide awake now !!!! (God knows where he gets the energy) . xxxx .


----------



## tiggertea

glad all's sorting itself out shifter - men are just a little slower off the starting line than us ladies.... takes am a little while longer to get to the RIGHT way of thinking! :hugs:

good to hear everyone was having a good day yesterday and so far today!

I've nothing overly exciting to report - could have strangled my MIL yesterday. Had to go round and give BIL his b'day pressie so had myself all psyched up ready for the "playing happy families" facade.
MIL mentioned something about cream for stretchmarks that was advertised on TV - I responded that stretchies were genetic anyway (true!) and that i only use cream to keep my skin nice and soft and not itchy. Was only conversation like - not preaching! And she said oh well I suppose you have them then? I said "a few yeah" and to that she responded, "oh i never got ANY with any of my three boys, but I always was very slim anyway not like you" :hissy: now does that sound like an insult or am i just being over sensitive?! I managed to stay calm tho (yay me!) and replied, "well, my mum had loads of em and she started off being so skinny she'd to wear a size bigger in her clothes coz her hip bones stuck out. So I'm reckoning it depends on an individual's skin."


----------



## pippam116

tiggertea said:


> glad all's sorting itself out shifter - men are just a little slower off the starting line than us ladies.... takes am a little while longer to get to the RIGHT way of thinking! :hugs:
> 
> good to hear everyone was having a good day yesterday and so far today!
> 
> I've nothing overly exciting to report - could have strangled my MIL yesterday. Had to go round and give BIL his b'day pressie so had myself all psyched up ready for the "playing happy families" facade.
> MIL mentioned something about cream for stretchmarks that was advertised on TV - I responded that stretchies were genetic anyway (true!) and that i only use cream to keep my skin nice and soft and not itchy. Was only conversation like - not preaching! And she said oh well I suppose you have them then? I said "a few yeah" and to that she responded, "oh i never got ANY with any of my three boys, but I always was very slim anyway not like you" :hissy: now does that sound like an insult or am i just being over sensitive?! I managed to stay calm tho (yay me!) and replied, "well, my mum had loads of em and she started off being so skinny she'd to wear a size bigger in her clothes coz her hip bones stuck out. So I'm reckoning it depends on an individual's skin."

:dohh: wat a cow bag MIL, if it was me i would of prob got really shitty back lol, :blush: .. i know plenty of different sized ladies who got stretch marks, just depends on your luck and skin type. :hugs:


----------



## mummymadness

depending what mood i was in theese would be my responses lol 

Bad mood day = " I have a few stretch marks yes but then genetics are in my favour to not get wrinkles unlike you " .

Good mood = " Its worth having a few marks to have my baby " .

Do i sound like a bitch , No scratch tham iam a bitch today lol . xxx .


----------



## tiggertea

She doesn't like me - I've learnt to live with that! LOL I'll only start to worry when her son starts to feel the same way! :rofl:
Hubby changed the subject coz he knows I can only keep "that smile" plastered on my face so long before I'll snap! hehe

Oh meant to say earlier - I saw an ad on TV last night for Artic Roll (you know the icescream wrapped in sponge?!) and I just HAD to have some! Hubby went into tesco to see if he could get some for me... there was none in freezer so he went and asked em to check in their stores! Apparently he went and explained "My wife is pregnant and this is what she wants so if you could check everywhere for me I'd really be grateful" (my bro was there too and confirmed he said all this!)
There wasn't any available anywhere and the tesco guy was really apologetic! (bet he thought he'd got a right nut-job in though!)

I went all gooey when they told me how hard hubby had tried to make sure i got my artic roll though :cloud9: silly soppy hubby!


----------



## tiggertea

mummymadness said:


> depending what mood i was in theese would be my responses lol
> 
> Bad mood day = " I have a few stretch marks yes but then genetics are in my favour to not get wrinkles unlike you " .
> 
> Good mood = " Its worth having a few marks to have my baby " .
> 
> Do i sound like a bitch , No scratch tham iam a bitch today lol . xxx .


hehe sounds like something i'd say too.... if hubby hadn't changed the subject i'd probably have gone completely mental on her!

I'm proud of my stretchies - to me they're just some of the war-wounds that will remind me later of my lovely baby-baking journey! :)


----------



## aurora32

Afternoon ladies,

Hope you are all well today?

Glad things are looking a bit better on the NY holiday front Holly, you dont really need all this extra stress just now.......:hugs:

Well Mw came today was meant to come yesterday but she never turned up sat in all day like a muppet all for no avail.....grrrrrr! anyway my bp was ok today still got ketones in my urine so have to drink and eat more which is a near impossibility as im drinking 8 to 10 pints a day as it is, as for eating more can only eat little amounts so think i will be spending a lot more time in the kitchen.
Had to have bloods done for glucose lvls as ive developed oral thrush so they think it may be diabetes causing it meant to get results tomorrow to see, and baby is measuring 33 weeks to my 32 but will get a more accurate assesment at my scan on 2nd feb

Other that that all seems to be ok.


:hug::hug::hug:


----------



## aurora32

What a cheeky cow Tigger, id have been hard pushed not to slap her for that i think,but id have definately said at least my stretch marks will fade unlike your crows feet and wrinkles. 


:hug::hug::hug:


----------



## Shifter

Debz - what a horrible thing for your MIL to say!! She sounds like a nasty piece of work. I know that plastered on smile thing very well too hun. Given that we have to visit the MIL in two weeks and I don't doubt that saying no to this holiday will cause a few rows, that weekend won't be fun!

aurora - hope everything is ok hun :hugs:


----------



## tiggertea

Hehe MILs are (for the most part at least) monsters!
Hope she doesn't make life TOO unbearable for you holly :hugs: for what it's worth - I think you're doing the right thing (and i'm NEVER wrong! :rofl:)


----------



## aurora32

tiggertea said:


> Hehe MILs are (for the most part at least - monsters!)
> Hope she doesn't make life TOO unbearable for you holly :hugs: for what it's worth - I think you're doing the right thing (and i'm NEVER wrong! :rofl:)

They should be re named Monsters in law rather than mother.......:)

sorry know its corny just had to be said.


:hug:


----------



## icculcaz

i dont c my mil often.... think last time i was about september....... oh well... lol.

im still hungry but mid cleaning atm... having 5 mins before round 3


----------



## pippam116

on my laptop on front door step having a hot flush after my bath eakkkkkkkkkkkk id take all my clothes off too if nabors wernt so nosey lol


----------



## aurora32

pippam116 said:


> on my laptop on front door step having a hot flush after my bath eakkkkkkkkkkkk id take all my clothes off too if nabors wernt so nosey lol

:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## LittleBee

Afternoon mommies!! How is everyone?
Tiggertea how nice your MIL is..I'm a bitch and I 'd responded in a bad way..hehe


----------



## pippam116

ello littlebee, hows you?

im either gonna tick every one off today or make them laff having one of them really random days, if it aint poop its hot n bothered pmsl


----------



## aurora32

pippam116 said:


> ello littlebee, hows you?
> 
> im either gonna tick every one off today or make them laff having one of them really random days, if it aint poop its hot n bothered pmsl

well thats twice you have had me :rofl::rofl::rofl:
so i think it will be the laffing for me........:hugs:


----------



## aurora32

Afternoon Littlebee, hope all is well with you......:hugs:


----------



## tiggertea

hello aurora, caz and little bee! hope you are all well today :)

pip - you had me :rofl: too so that's a good sign!

i wish i was too hot.... i'm FREEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEZZZZZZZZZIIING here! have heating on too but it's not helping any - think I might run a bath :shower: in a mo and hop in to try and get warmed up..... although that involves stripping off first.... brrrrrrrrrrrrr! :cold:


----------



## pippam116

sending you some :hugs: tiggertea to warm u up, though you will have to dodge my sweat patches, :rofl: :dohh:


:hugs:


----------



## tiggertea

thanks (i think!) :rofl:


----------



## pippam116

tiggertea said:


> thanks (i think!) :rofl:

:rofl: you don't sound too sure about that :awww: can't you try some :sex: , fully clothed and see if that warms you up, can't be as much as a turn off as my patches :rofl:


:hug::hug:


----------



## tiggertea

shhhhhhhh! don't let hubby hear you talking like that.... he'll get ideas!!! :rofl:

i've just spent the past half hour discussing the possibility of using re-useable nappies with hubby and i don't think he's keen on the idea..... i'm not sure if it would work for us or not, but i'd think it would be worth giving it a go.....


----------



## icculcaz

eeeeeeevnin :) im cold too :( fire went out on thursday n only just had chance to relight it this avo.... brrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr. i could do with a hot flush...


----------



## Shifter

Right, that's it I've changed my mind about this baby malarkey. Where did I store the receipt?

(Just spent the most horrific hour at a 2 year old's birthday party!)

Off to theatre this evening though, which ought to be an improvement though it is Peter Pan so audience will be full of kids! :rofl:


----------



## Logiebear

Hi ladies, well I have been out and waddled round the shops for 4 hrs. OUCH!!!!!!!! I am in so much pain in my lower back and my groin so I am spending the evening complaining about being knackered and generally feeling very sleepy. When my boys are in bed I am cooking steak and chips for me and dh and I am gonna enjoy it! 

Also as a treat I bought us 24 Millies Cookies to gorge on after tea :rofl: ymmu yummy and a bucket of insulin for table 2 please lol


----------



## pippam116

oohh did u get ne thing nice logie? tiggertea, wish i had the gutts to but my disposables are nice n easy, it has crossed my mind, if i were to use pampers or huggies id prob switch but i use boots or tesco's own as my girls only got on with them and considerably cheaper. i got them pains again and have them even sat down maybe its you know what time again rofl, urm and dont know if u remember my little leak other week which never came back well i been using pads all day and they dont appear to have any discharge etc on but always full, not sopping but insert is curled up and its clear, no bending, sneezing or coughing today so not cos bladder out of control, going to check this one shortly and if the same call assessment ward, a flippin odd day, today i cant help but laugh.


----------



## tiggertea

don't forget holly - the terrible twos.... 2 years til you own bub is anywhere near as horrendous! ;) enjoy your trip to the theatre!

logie - enjoy the steak dinner - I'm gonna make some nice southern fried chicken i think.... courtesy of iceland :rofl: hope your back feels better soon (ur OH needs to give you a nice back-rub just to be sure!)

pip - my thinking is the same as you "disposables are nice'n'easy" and i know hubby feels the same - I'm kinda worried tho that bubs will inherit my uber-sensitive skin and not be able to wear em at all!! (I was the original nightmare child..... no wipes, no disp. nappies etc etc - my poor mother!) 
hope you get that leak sorted soon :(


ooooh and my bath was lovely! didn't ever wanna get out! bubs enjoyed it too.... i almost drown laughing at the wiggles of the belly! hubby thought i had gone mad :blush:


----------



## pippam116

did u mean me tigger????

what a nawty baby you were ;) ..


----------



## wanababy

Hi girls, hope everyone is well - far too many pages to go back as I've not been online for a while - have only gone back 5 pages so sorry if I've missed anything!!

Have many of you had the 'braxton hicks' yet? I'm not entirely sure what they're supposed to feel like but I've had a couple of episodes where I've felt like a cramping at top of bump, quite uncomfortable - only lasting about a minute - not sure if they are BH - anyone know??

Had a lovely night last night, was my birthday and 9 of us went out for a lovely Italians, I stuffed my face so needless to say, I could hardly move as the room in there is getting a bit tight haha!!!! A cheeky glass of wine to mark my 33rd year - ooooh am getting old!! Well I feel like an old woman anyway.....

:hugs:

Liz
xx


----------



## tiggertea

pippam116 said:


> did u mean me tigger????
> 
> what a nawty baby you were ;) ..

oooops! :blush: it's a bad thing when i can't even get names rite!!!


----------



## tiggertea

happy belated birthday liz! just right stuffing yourself full of scrummy italian food :) we'd all have done the same! Any birthday cake left for us? hehehe

no idea about the BH - I've had crampy style feelings in bump on the rare occasion but wasn't sure what it was all about! Seemed to pass pretty quickly though so thought nothing more about it! :blush:


----------



## icculcaz

im back :)


but frozen still.


----------



## wanababy

tiggertea said:


> happy belated birthday liz! just right stuffing yourself full of scrummy italian food :) we'd all have done the same! Any birthday cake left for us? hehehe
> 
> no idea about the BH - I've had crampy style feelings in bump on the rare occasion but wasn't sure what it was all about! Seemed to pass pretty quickly though so thought nothing more about it! :blush:

Theres a thought!! I didn't even get a birthday cake :( If I had a cake though, I would definately gladly share it out!!!! Had a great birthday though, well, apart from when we got home - me with super sore feet - and OH wouldn't rub my feet so I kicked the laptop and table over and stormed to bed in a mega huff! Ooh these harmones have me like a crazy woman!!!:rofl:

x


----------



## lolly101

Liz, glad I'm not the only one who lets hormones go wild!!!At least we can blae the hormones and it doesn't start a row!!!!ususally I get told off for PMT!!!:rofl: Glad you enjoyed your birthday!!!

Debz I have felt cold today too...I have got my dressing gown on over my clothes!!! i hate baths I prefer showers anyday!!!

Holly I hope you enjoy the theatre...oh yes you will!! Good news about NY....MIL is being a bit unreasonable about it. She has looked after newborns so she knows what it's like. I don't believe you ever get forget that scary feeling when you first get them home. Ok you soon get over it but that overwhelming feeling you never forget!

Pip and Debz we are def doing reusables...Bambino Mio we have decided on..the cost had clinched it for us!!!Dan had v bad nappy rash so I'm hoping these will work better!!

Logie I have packed our hosp bags too!!! Petunias is all ready, mine just needs toothbrush, make up etc etc in now!!

I went to Primark today and got some bargains!!I got a lovely soft fleecy blanket for the pram for £3!! A throw for the sofa £2!!!and soem pjs for the hosp for me for £2.87!! I'm very impressed!!!!I had to control myself buying more clothes for baby tho!!! I did very well and stopped myself buying any!!!:rofl:

Iccuclaz I hope you feel warmer soon!!! did your muscles ache after your steroid injections???

Aurora hope you are ok....good luck at your scan on 2nd Feb xx


----------



## mummymadness

Sorry havent been around Girls , After finnleys awake since 3am farcade i have been shattered all day , Me and the kids just sat in pjs lol .

Im quiet lucky i get on more with my MIL then i do my own lol , But i cannot stand my Grand parents in law (Is that even a word lol) .

Pipam hope you cool down soon and that you can get cool without nosey neighbours pmsl .

Lets not even mention terrible 2s lol , Mines up for sale ill even take a handfull of peanuts for him today pmsl .

Happy belated birthday Liz .

Iam shattered hungry and fed up today but hey ho lol , Im looking forward to my Birthday Thursday and night out Friday it sounds silly to be sooo excited but nights out in my house are so a rear occasion lol .

Ohhh i started my iron Syrup today , Tonnes better than tablets :) . I seem to be coping well and rather happy i have found a good solution . xxx .


----------



## icculcaz

lolly101 said:


> Iccuclaz I hope you feel warmer soon!!! did your muscles ache after your steroid injections???

a lil sore n felt bruised but after the 1st 1 i started having really bad braxton hicks' and couldnt stand but was fine with 2nd one... my leg kept going into spasm on injecting it but when they did it into my bum on the 2nd one i was fine.... but im a weirdo n just plain speshul according to my consultant.:happydance: lol


im off into the bath as im still cold n achy... gonna get OH to bring more coal in as we're low and not enuff in to last the night...... wish me luck


----------



## lolly101

MM glad your syrup an improvement for you hun...Saturdays are for PJs aren't they?? So are Sundays and I'm gonna stay in mine for AGES tomorrow!! Hope Finn sleeps for you tonight hunny xxxxx


----------



## icculcaz

im planning on having a pj day tmz...... woohoooooo


----------



## mummymadness

Thanks Lolly hun :) .
So far so good , Put him up after a very very very grouchy afternoon at 6pm not a peep so far pleaseeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee god let him sleep tonight .

OH doesnt work Sundays so has offered to stay up all night if needs be with him so i can sleep awwwwwwwwwwww .


----------



## lolly101

Oh bless your OH!!!Mine is like that!! 

Heres to a March Mummies Sunday PJ day!!!:happydance:


----------



## icculcaz

wgoohoooogo
i'll drink to that!


----------



## lolly101

Liz I just remembered you asked about BH's
When I get them my bump goes tight for a bout a minute or so..its all over bump, then it relaxes again.x


----------



## beancounter

hullo. Been out all day, friends visited. I had something to say to everyone but now I have forgotten and basically distilled it to
'sorry your mother in law/MW is a turd'
and happy birthday liz.
And claire, I know it was pages back, but I understand how people just seeing you as a mother is weird, because i get this now, people only seem to want to talk to me about babies and pregnancy like I have no other interests and I find it a bit worrying. One day I might scream out 'I have not interest in any baby outside my uterus and I don't even want to talk about that one to naked people' to some poor old biddy who's cornered me in the showers at swimming to tell me about her grandchildren. 

perhaps its just me?

tarte au citron for dessert tonight :D


----------



## tiggertea

lolly - i've been looking at bambino mio too - they seem the most cost effective system really! Hubby is looking at the brochure right now trying to get his head round it all lol.

hope you get some sleep tonigt MM - bless your OH offering to do the "nightshift" bet you're on :cloud9:


----------



## aurora32

pippam116 said:


> tiggertea said:
> 
> 
> thanks (i think!) :rofl:
> 
> :rofl: you don't sound too sure about that :awww: can't you try some :sex: , fully clothed and see if that warms you up, can't be as much as a turn off as my patches :rofl:
> 
> 
> :hug::hug:Click to expand...

:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:

What are you on today you have had me in stitches since you logged on......:hugs: which is a good sign i may add.


----------



## aurora32

lolly101 said:


> Liz, glad I'm not the only one who lets hormones go wild!!!At least we can blae the hormones and it doesn't start a row!!!!ususally I get told off for PMT!!!:rofl: Glad you enjoyed your birthday!!!
> 
> Debz I have felt cold today too...I have got my dressing gown on over my clothes!!! i hate baths I prefer showers anyday!!!
> 
> Holly I hope you enjoy the theatre...oh yes you will!! Good news about NY....MIL is being a bit unreasonable about it. She has looked after newborns so she knows what it's like. I don't believe you ever get forget that scary feeling when you first get them home. Ok you soon get over it but that overwhelming feeling you never forget!
> 
> Pip and Debz we are def doing reusables...Bambino Mio we have decided on..the cost had clinched it for us!!!Dan had v bad nappy rash so I'm hoping these will work better!!
> 
> Logie I have packed our hosp bags too!!! Petunias is all ready, mine just needs toothbrush, make up etc etc in now!!
> 
> I went to Primark today and got some bargains!!I got a lovely soft fleecy blanket for the pram for £3!! A throw for the sofa £2!!!and soem pjs for the hosp for me for £2.87!! I'm very impressed!!!!I had to control myself buying more clothes for baby tho!!! I did very well and stopped myself buying any!!!:rofl:
> 
> Iccuclaz I hope you feel warmer soon!!! did your muscles ache after your steroid injections???
> 
> Aurora hope you are ok....good luck at your scan on 2nd Feb xx

Thanks Lolly, gz on all your bargains, im the same having to sit on my hands to stop baby clothes shopping as i still dont know what im having, packed my hospital bag but feel even though ive double checked it that ive missed something, and bubs is packed too all but my coming home outfit which oh will have to get after birth when we know what lo is, Im like pip and using tesco or asdas disposables as my 2 1/2 year old is in nappies too, so reusable is not practicle for me.

Hope you enjoy the theatre Holly and oh yes terrible 2's is something to look forward too ive just gone through that with my youngest i thought for a while i had damien as my son, he still has his moments.

Iccuclaz hope you get warm soon

Anyone i missed really sorry.......:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Logiebear

I have had loads of BH and they are really quite uncomfortable as my bump is so stretched and awkward shaped it is getting quite painful! The BH in my last pregnancy got really painful so I'm hoping it's not gonna get any worse lol.

Happy belated birthday Liz, it still amazes me how many of us March mummies have Jan birthdays!


----------



## mummymadness

Well my son sleeping is not happening , 15 mins ago wide awake crying .
He is laid on the sofa .
Last night i thought he was just been a git ... But tonight i changed his bum and all of a sudden is real real real sore bless him i have a feeling its down to new teeth maybe comming , Allthow i carnt get him to open up so i can look yet .


----------



## lolly101

Morning girls!!!

Well today it is my turn not to sleep!! I lay in bed for and hour, went to loo 3 times, drunk MORE water and now I have heartburn!! So I got up to have some Gaviscon!!!:rofl::rofl::rofl:

MM I hope Finn went back to sleep for you, well for OH cos he was doing night shift wasn't he??? Poor Finn teething....thats def lack of sleep for Mummytime:cry:

Debz We thought Bambino Mio cost effective too.. We gonna get the starter set and the newborn nappy set I think. That way it's only about £120 and we have everything to keep us going for a few months, bar the liners and cleaning stuff...Then if we like them we gonna get the next size up when needed... I love the little spotty ones too!! How cute will that be in the summer when it's too hot for much else!!!

Do you know we have been so lucky. Dan never got the terrible 2s!!! He used to get his moments when he would stand and go red in the face and shake with rage but he was a little diamond really!! Saying that we are having "Kevin" moments already!! He tried to slam his bedroom door the other day but hurt himself!Bless him he not that grown up yet!!!

Can't believe we are all packing our hosp bags!!!:happydance:


----------



## pippam116

aurora32 said:


> pippam116 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tiggertea said:
> 
> 
> thanks (i think!) :rofl:
> 
> :rofl: you don't sound too sure about that :awww: can't you try some :sex: , fully clothed and see if that warms you up, can't be as much as a turn off as my patches :rofl:
> 
> 
> :hug::hug:Click to expand...
> 
> :rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:
> 
> What are you on today you have had me in stitches since you logged on......:hugs: which is a good sign i may add.Click to expand...

lol feck knows, i ended up crawling to bed leaving hubby to sort the girls and feed them all, :dohh: cant even look at the mess this morning but glad im feeling better. :happydance:


----------



## pippam116

lolly101 said:


> Liz, glad I'm not the only one who lets hormones go wild!!!At least we can blae the hormones and it doesn't start a row!!!!ususally I get told off for PMT!!!:rofl: Glad you enjoyed your birthday!!!
> 
> Debz I have felt cold today too...I have got my dressing gown on over my clothes!!! i hate baths I prefer showers anyday!!!
> 
> Holly I hope you enjoy the theatre...oh yes you will!! Good news about NY....MIL is being a bit unreasonable about it. She has looked after newborns so she knows what it's like. I don't believe you ever get forget that scary feeling when you first get them home. Ok you soon get over it but that overwhelming feeling you never forget!
> 
> Pip and Debz we are def doing reusables...Bambino Mio we have decided on..the cost had clinched it for us!!!Dan had v bad nappy rash so I'm hoping these will work better!!
> 
> Logie I have packed our hosp bags too!!! Petunias is all ready, mine just needs toothbrush, make up etc etc in now!!
> 
> I went to Primark today and got some bargains!!I got a lovely soft fleecy blanket for the pram for £3!! A throw for the sofa £2!!!and soem pjs for the hosp for me for £2.87!! I'm very impressed!!!!I had to control myself buying more clothes for baby tho!!! I did very well and stopped myself buying any!!!:rofl:
> 
> Iccuclaz I hope you feel warmer soon!!! did your muscles ache after your steroid injections???
> 
> Aurora hope you are ok....good luck at your scan on 2nd Feb xx

think im going to have a look at these reusables today, my mum always goes on about how much nicer they are especially in the warmer weather, i have only bought newborn size ones so far anyway and they are only like 1.60 a pack hardly the same as fiva a pack 2nd size etc, my little one whos 3 next week is toilet trained and has been since 2, and doesnt wear any to bed anymore so maybe i could handle and "be bothered" with reusable's...any of you looked on ebay at unused sets a bit cheaper??? ( or am i just being a cheap skate, :rofl:) and how do we know exactly what you need for reusable's i don't know where to start! any info much appreciated 

:hugs:


----------



## Logiebear

Good morning ladies, sorry to hear Fin isn't feeling to great Gemma, I hope he gets some sleep soon.

I woke up at 1.30am and was awake until around 4.30am then kept getting leg cramps last night so I am grumpy this morning. 

Meant to say my fave buy from yesterday was the new baby girls stuff from Asda, it has Eeyore on it. I bought a 6-12 months sleeping bag as I don't use them before 6months. I also got a set of leggins and a top with the same Eeyore pattern and pics. They are just adorable. 

Most of the stuff I bought was boring old sleepsuits and vests. I usually like to have around 15-20 of them so there is no mad rushing around to get washing done for a week after I come home and there will still be everyone elses to do too! So I bought LOADS of them lol.

I will be joining in the national March Mummies Pjyama Day today. Half dead after my walking miles and miles yesterday and then not sleeping last night :sleep:


----------



## pippam116

Logiebear said:


> Good morning ladies, sorry to hear Fin isn't feeling to great Gemma, I hope he gets some sleep soon.
> 
> I woke up at 1.30am and was awake until around 4.30am then kept getting leg cramps last night so I am grumpy this morning.
> 
> Meant to say my fave buy from yesterday was the new baby girls stuff from Asda, it has Eeyore on it. I bought a 6-12 months sleeping bag as I don't use them before 6months. I also got a set of leggins and a top with the same Eeyore pattern and pics. They are just adorable.
> 
> Most of the stuff I bought was boring old sleepsuits and vests. I usually like to have around 15-20 of them so there is no mad rushing around to get washing done for a week after I come home and there will still be everyone elses to do too! So I bought LOADS of them lol.
> 
> I will be joining in the national March Mummies Pjyama Day today. Half dead after my walking miles and miles yesterday and then not sleeping last night :sleep:


morning hun, hope you get plenty of rest today, no more walking mrs! :hugs:

i totally agree with the george stuff, i haVe a gorgeous sleepsuit with matching hat, white with orange and green flowers ( its adorable), so sent DH back to buy it in every size, hehe! i cant stay in my pj's have to go and get supplies to finish our bathroom today, got to make use of the BIL i suppose rofl

x


----------



## tiggertea

morning ladies!
I had a crappy night last night too.... back feels like it's breaking for some reason - kept poor hubby awake with all my moaning and turning too :(

i checked ebay for the reusables too! Couldn't find any much cheaper to be honest (just me or is ebay not as great as it used to be?!) but gonna keep an eye on it.


----------



## icculcaz

morning :) just thought id check in for the day :) blimmin coal fires gone out again overnight... but that could be due to OH being an idle sod and not going out and fetching in more coal b4 bed last night and he didnt get up til 9am.... when my mobile rang... (i didnt hear it btw. i was still asleep) soooo its gonna get cold again... as 4 getting dressed today ... not a hope in hell.. just gonna put a bra on n that'll do. i AM having a pj day!!! (unless my parents turn up).

hope every1 has fun today:)


----------



## tiggertea

yay for pj days! I am officially registering my participation in "National March Mums PJ Day" too and anyone who calls at our house and doesn't like it can go home again! :rofl:


----------



## icculcaz

im like that with every1 else, but it aint worth the hassle listening to mother moan...


----------



## tiggertea

Very true - sometimes it's easier just to keep the peace!


----------



## mummymadness

Sorry your backs was playing up Tiggertea hun **Hugs**
Glad you got some nice baby bits Suzanne hun :) .

Hope every one enjoys there PJ day :) , I gotta nip to mums and clean the house today .
Finnley went to sleep at around 12.15 and stayed asleep till 8.45 this morning .
I got an hour on the sofa at before finnley woke and slept in bed from 12.30 untill he got up so im pleased :) . xxx .

time for bath :) . xxx .


----------



## tiggertea

glad you had a better night last night MM - hope Finnley's feeling better soon too!


----------



## DonnaBallona

i too will be participating in PJ day. . .had braxton hicks yesterday afternoon and then sore tummy and backache all evening so couldnt sleep very well :sleep: i was getting a right egg on with myself at 3am!!!! :dohh:

Hope you're all feeling a bit better this morning. :hugs:


----------



## jms895

Morning ladies!! I feel good, had 13 hours sleep last night!! :wohoo: it was brill and I feel loads better as not been sleeping well. I been up waiting for the plasterer and he not bloody turned up, I need to go B and Q for him to so good job I didnt go and then him bot come. Wish I had had a PJ day! Oh well I wait for him till 12 and then the PJs are coming out after I have walked the dog :dance:
Got the cot mattress yesterday from mothercare and another change bag (that free one from boots) and some more nappies, I have hundreds now :dohh:
Ikea nursery ordered and delivery 5th Feb other than the wardrobe which I got to collect. Need to sort a carpet too for nursery and the skirting. It will be tight but should all come together soon! :lol:
Hope you girls have a nice relaxing day xx


----------



## pippam116

jms895 said:


> Morning ladies!! I feel good, had 13 hours sleep last night!! :wohoo: it was brill and I feel loads better as not been sleeping well. I been up waiting for the plasterer and he not bloody turned up, I need to go B and Q for him to so good job I didnt go and then him bot come. Wish I had had a PJ day! Oh well I wait for him till 12 and then the PJs are coming out after I have walked the dog :dance:
> Got the cot mattress yesterday from mothercare and another change bag (that free one from boots) and some more nappies, I have hundreds now :dohh:
> Ikea nursery ordered and delivery 5th Feb other than the wardrobe which I got to collect. Need to sort a carpet too for nursery and the skirting. It will be tight but should all come together soon! :lol:
> Hope you girls have a nice relaxing day xx

whats the bag like from boots, i've not been to get mine yet :)

glad it is all coming together, i've not finished mine either, put my skirting up just have to varnish it, then for the carpet or laminate, not rushing though, im waiting for my BIL to turn up so we can go get the tiles for bathroom floor, and some paint etc; git taking his time me and girls all wrapped up ready to go and nothing left to do in house, trying to kill some time lol x


----------



## jms895

Bag from boots is good, though would not pay the 30 quid for it, nice for free though!! :lol:
I am in same position with the hours, sh*t all over the place and dust and plaster still. Half of hallway and stairs done, getting a kitch quote in 2 weeks, windows are being quoted, nursery half painted and bathroom three quarters of way there, its a DUMP!! :rofl: sick of it now. I should really be writing my assignment but cant be bothered....
OH in bed he on nights all week and was last night. Bet he is on nights in London when I go into labour, sods law xxx


----------



## icculcaz

the bags ok. has a mat in it, and a compartment for a bottle, lots of stuff space and its black!!!! (bonus) best of all its freeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee :) i love a freebie :) free is gooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooood ;) . babies cost loads and i dont need to be spending an extra £30 or whatever on a bag!! ooh while ur in boots, some stores have got an offer on atm on the huggies newborn starter kits... in it you get either type a= a full pack of 1st size nappies, plastic travely wipey box thing, and some free samples of the next size up n little swimmers.... or type 2= full pack o nappies, full pack o wipes and a pair o pooh bear socks... for a 5er a kit BOGOF!!!!!! boots accepted my £2 off voucher i got inside the 2 free starter kits i picked up in asda courtesy of the pregnancy book thing i got 2 of from my MW so i only paid £3 for 4starter kits!!!!! then i did pay £6 for the 2 packs of nappies in boots to get the changing bag... all in all still a good haul.... :D


----------



## wanababy

Afternoon ladies - Thanks for all the belated birthday wishes :hugs: Its over for another year now.....

A pj day sounds fab but I've had my 12yr old niece overnight and have to drop her back off at my sis's soon - and visit my 10 week old new niece - she's gorgeous!

The changing bag from Boots is quite good, I got mine couple of weeks ago - price tag says £29.99 - which I wouldn't have dreamed of paying - just aswell its free then en? hehe!

Enjoy your lazy days girls - those of you who are lucky enough to be having them.....

3 weeks left at work for me - have many of you started your maternity leave yet?

:hugs:

Liz
xx


----------



## jms895

Wanababy hope you had a lovely bday? I got 4 weeks for mat leave, cant wait now!! Its draggin xxxx


----------



## pippam116

ooh i look forward to getting it then lol, my pram is pink with black trim and have struggled to find matching changing bag in same colours so black will do rofl. apart from bathroom which is half done kitchen tiles, and babies floor thats all im planning on doing before baby arrives, my room and girls room needs painting but floors down and weve got so much done in the time we have lived here :)


----------



## icculcaz

my mat leave starts 5pm tuesday..... i cant wait!


----------



## jms895

Dont blame youPippa, sometimes I wish I had never started with the rest of it, but it really needs doing xx


----------



## jms895

Icculcaz I am sooooo jealous


----------



## pippam116

not long then, then you can be bored like me yayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy rofl no actually its going quite quickly, i thought it would drag last thing i remember i was 31 weeks and now almost approaching last box on ticker wahooooo


----------



## pippam116

the house is just huge and every single thing needing doing from scratch, very happy with what weve done, when u start leave jms?


----------



## jms895

At 36wk Pippa, well 38 but I have 2 weeks leave to use I cant wait!
Same here with the hours, It needed and needs gutting!!!!!! xxx


----------



## pippam116

ooooh about 4 weeks ish, so ill be 38 weeks hopefully lo be here by then, hopefully it will go fast for you, xxx


----------



## icculcaz

im sooooooooo lookin 4ward to startin leave.... my manager is a bitch and got it in 4 me.... and 8hrs a day listening to customers moan at me cost i wont reconnect their mobile phone line without payment gets a lil frustrating at times!


----------



## icculcaz

i did bring it forward a few days now i know scarletts comin in the next 3 weeks!


----------



## jms895

Icculcaz I bet you just want to tell them to foof off :rofl:


----------



## pippam116

:rofl: u mean till ur 37 weeks hun or u getting induced or something?

:hugs:

id say foof off too :happydance:


----------



## tiggertea

last time i was in work was week before xmas :blush: lol

i thought i was doing loads just clearing out junk from bubs room and giving it a lick of paint.... you're really doing a major bit of nesting jade! hehe Gonna have to get stuck in again thi week though coz my "ready for paint" deadline was the end Jan... and right now I can hardly get into the room, never mind paint it and have hubby build all the furniture! In-laws sent the cotbed home with us on Friday when we were down coz they "haven't the room for it cluttering up the place" grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr they have 2 spare rooms since hubby moved out and his bro went to work abroad! :rofl: aw well, i'm glad to get it here anyways - gives me even more incentive to get things done!


----------



## jms895

Yes I think Icculcaz is being induced at 37 weeks?


----------



## jms895

Tigger yes I am mad..... :dohh:
I got stuff everywhere, here, mums, OHs mums, my grandmas...... nightmare!!
I just really cant be arsed to do anything today, should take dog a walk and have run out of milk but I cant be bothered. Put some washin in and I need to write my assignmned, someone do it for me..... PLEASE!!! I give you a tenner..... thzats all I have left from yesetrdays spending spreeeeeeeee :lol:


----------



## pippam116

rofllllll a tena lady oh no your bribbing with dosh haha, hey tigger hun, hows u today?


----------



## tiggertea

pippam116 said:


> rofllllll a tena lady oh no your bribbing with dosh haha, hey tigger hun, hows u today?

:rofl::rofl: you're crazy pip! :)

I'm ok :) not so cold as yest but back gave ma a bit o bother last night - kept hubby awake too which is never good..... a grouchy man is worse than a grouchy baby i think!!! :dohh:

Howz u?


Jade - I won't take your last tenner..... you need it to buy the milk ;)


----------



## icculcaz

aqe donfy royal are gonna use dynamite on me on the 2nd week in feb.... wont get actual date til i c my consultant on 2nd feb.


----------



## pippam116

tiggertea said:


> pippam116 said:
> 
> 
> rofllllll a tena lady oh no your bribbing with dosh haha, hey tigger hun, hows u today?
> 
> :rofl::rofl: you're crazy pip! :)
> 
> I'm ok :) not so cold as yest but back gave ma a bit o bother last night - kept hubby awake too which is never good..... a grouchy man is worse than a grouchy baby i think!!! :dohh:
> 
> Howz u?
> 
> 
> Jade - I won't take your last tenner..... you need it to buy the milk ;)Click to expand...



:dance: happy days! - im not bad ta, kept hubby up to, but he was quite understanding for a change, :saywhat:

glad your not so cold, bad back eh, sounds like you have been at it too much .. :sex: :rofl: only joking :hugs: hope its better for you now.

:finger: to the moody men :)


----------



## pippam116

ooh caz keep us posted on that then :))

xx


----------



## jms895

:finger: 
I just love this icon thingy :lol: its great and makes me laugh everytime I see it


----------



## tiggertea

hehehe think hubby would be super-understanding if it was just a case of too much :sex: :rofl:

can't believe that one of us will def have our bub within the next few weeks! Bet you can't wait caz!


----------



## jms895

Debz will you write the assignment for free then? :lol:


----------



## tiggertea

jms895 said:


> Debz will you write the assignment for free then? :lol:

If you don't mind failing miserably hun :D


----------



## icculcaz

will do :) i got most of the stuff im going thru down in a thread i started weeks ago entitled anti-lub... bean knows just about as much as i do !!! :rofl:


----------



## pippam116

:finger:


jms895 said:


> :finger:
> I just love this icon thingy :lol: its great and makes me laugh everytime I see it

:finger: can i use when i dont like what someone says :rofl: will you still laugh lol

:finger:

:hugs:


----------



## jms895

I am laughing now :rofl:
:finger::finger:
:finger:
:finger:
:finger:
:finger:
:finger: Oooooooooooooh how naughty :rofl:


----------



## pippam116

ohh i'll go take a look when BIL gets here save me using nawty icons :hug:


----------



## mummymadness

Look i go off for a bath and come back to 3 pages !! , Im sure i wasnt that long in the bath lol .
Hope your house is done soon Jade hun :) .
WHoooooo 3 weeks isnt far at all icculcaz it will fly by now :) .

Iv got layla screaming at me to play shrek on ps2 (Arghhhhhhhhhhhh shrek wont work) .
Finnley seems allot better still a little sore but eating wich is nice to see as normally when his teeth show he doesnt eat well .

Hope every ones wel . x .


----------



## jms895

My dog is looking at me laughing as if to say are you rate in the ead woman!!! I gave her the :finger: he he


----------



## pippam116

jms895 said:


> I am laughing now :rofl:
> :finger::finger:
> :finger:
> :finger:
> :finger:
> :finger:
> :finger: Oooooooooooooh how naughty :rofl:

it is odd what amuses us hefelumps :rofl: , apologies to all coming back later having to read through my carp posts :finger:

:happydance:


----------



## jms895

Afternoon Gemma, hope you had a nice relaxing bath!! Excuse my moment of madness with the fingers, I just think the icon is so funny! :lol:


----------



## jms895

Pippam I pissing myself laughing now 

:finger:


----------



## pippam116

aww mm the finger wasn't at you lol, we need some entertainment i think, i read your post wrong jms thought it said your dog was laughing :pmsl:


----------



## jms895

No I was laughing and dog was looking at me gone out as If I was mad!! :rofl:


----------



## jms895

I am now wetting myself laughing incontrollably

Poor old Gemma goes for a bath and comes back to get the finger!

Sorry Gemma I am easily pleased with the icon thingy and it just makes me giggle! ALOT

:rofl:


----------



## icculcaz

ohhhh that thingy is ace.... thats how i feel between the hours of 8:30 am n 5pm monday thru friday... love to tell sum1 to STFU whinging and just pay ur bill ffs and then the line will come back on!!! its a mobile phone not a respirator... you'll not die if you cant make calls from it!


----------



## pippam116

:hi:

:shhh: my fingers getting sore! \\:D/ I have decided im going to tesco's to kindly spend the money for tiles and paint on something edible so when the git BIL decides to arrive, he can have my big PHAT swollen :finger: :rofl: , should be quiet for half hour or so, while i go grab some grub..

laters

:hugs:


----------



## mummymadness

Lol i think the crayness has taken over you girls allready lol and we have a few weeks left yet lol .

Layla is now happy with playing tekken against me , IM BLOODY NOT . She has killed me 4 times in a row , And im not letting her win i wish that was my exscuse lol .


----------



## icculcaz

im used to getting my arse kicked on a tooter game.... my 5YO beats me every time.... and dont go there with my 11 year old.. the madam can walk in heels whereas a cant


----------



## jms895

Awwww TEKKEN i love that game!! :dance:


----------



## icculcaz

and this last 3 weeks will drag.... im contemplating decorating the bathroom on thursday.... the yellowy/off white gloss paintwork/radiator is really annoying me.....


----------



## jms895

I love this one too :smug: it makes me laugh aswell


----------



## jms895

icculcaz come and do mine too pleassseeee :lol:


----------



## icculcaz

what? bathroom???? aye why not??? gimme summat to do.... lol... i got visions of getting the glossing done n sacking off the walls as it means climbing on the sides of the bath... and i'll get dun off DH....


----------



## jms895

Yes I will get done too :lol: he tells me off for stuff I do when he not there...... :dohh:
Anyway, I must make a move and do somat!! Either uni work or go down the shop and walk dog........ cant be bothered.....


----------



## Shifter

Afternoon all. Not read every post properly, but skimmed the 8 or so pages I had to catch up on :rofl:

I can't join you all in a pj day today, had to go out to do food shopping this morning and got our hospital tour this afternoon.

I fainted in the car while hubby was getting fuel :cry: not had a proper faint since 22-23 weeks or so. Wasn't nice. Luckily was sat down anyway and because I knew it was coming hubby was already bringing me a drink back so he fed that to me before setting off.

Pete Pan was great! I clapped and shouted so loud to cure Tink! I think hubby was a bit embarrassed as the two friends we were there with got really into it too and I think we were the only adult voices in the whole audience that joined in :rofl::rofl:

I actually slept well last night too Jade! I was sat up in bed watching a film and felt my back starting to hurt. I knew I was in for another painful night so I took a paracetamol about 10 minutes before putting my head down and slept really really well :happydance:

Well, hubby just told his mum about New York while I was reading this thread and he did a very good job of saying why we don't want to commit to the trip at this point. Unfortunately she didn't take it well, seems to think we need to think about it some more. I hope she can accept our decision soon though.

Right, got to eat and run I'm afraid ladies. See you later
xxx


----------



## jms895

Shifter take it steady if you fainted hun :hugs: hope you are ok??? xxxx glad you slept well


----------



## icculcaz

eek!!! hope ur ok now shifter!!!!





i gotta get dressed in a min n end the pj day.... the parents are coming thru with a pc for DD and possibly the buggy they bought scarlett.... may compromise n just put a tshirt on....:rofl:


----------



## beancounter

sorry you fainted :( it's horrible.

I thought that the free changing bag was only free if you bought pampers? I dont want to buy pampers so I cant have one :(

I got up to go and return the telephone that broke last week but feel abit stomach crampy so have been knitting in my bed and generally sulking because baby 4 ply wool is all so horribly pastel I cant even make my baby some clothes I would like :(

Friends visited yesterday adn said 'oh, wewont be seeing you before the peanut arrives if its only a month then' and that was a bit of a shock! I don't know if the hospital will change thier minds about inducing me at 38 weeks though, so i bet icculcaz will get reach mummydom first :D

laterszxxx


----------



## jms895

Icculcaz, put a dressing gown on :lol:
I am gonna get ready in a mo....seriously.... and go the shop, want to buy some nice food.......
I had cheese on toast this morning, a banana, go ahead blueberry bar and a bag of hoola hoops I am starved again now.... mind you I slept most of yesterday evening and all this morning! xxxx


----------



## jms895

Bean, cant you just buy the pampers and give them someone else? Bag is worth 3 quid for the nappies? Or give them back to Boots?
We should have another sweep stake as well as the weights on who is gonna go when!! xxxxx


----------



## jms895

Anyone heard from Katie over the weekend? Not seen any threads from her? (KatienSam)


----------



## icculcaz

im in a dressing gown, but i have no bra on... and atm the old udders are sagging either side of my bump (im a 38L) soo a bra is kinda advisable when the parents are here as the udders poke out from under the pj top on n i dont like dressing gown open....


----------



## jms895

38L woozers caz! I thought a FF/G for me was bad!!! :wohoo:


----------



## icculcaz

bean pampers are ok.... yeah they smell funny but they are only gonna get poo'd on.... :lol: ok for first few days...


----------



## jms895

I dont care if i chuck em or donate em back I just wanted the bag :lol:


----------



## icculcaz

tell me about it.... when im not pregnant im a 38jj. but my udders dont go down afterwards.. so looks like im stuck wi these


----------



## icculcaz

my theory on nappies is well they not there for show are they????? so long as they keep the sh*t, wee n smell in its all good!!!! tesco ones are really good if you aint bothered on big named poo holders...


can ya tell i already got a couple o kids already? lol


im using antique equipment too............... the steriliser i got was mine when i was a baby!!!! yes it looks crap n its orangy yellow well used milton cold water tank system but it works.... its done me, 8 cousins, my DD and DS.....


----------



## aurora32

Afternoon Ladies, my god can you lot chat......lol

Had a bad night kept gettin cramp in my hips so spent most of the night rolling from side to side as could not get comfy.

Sorry to hear you fainted Holly, try take it easy all this extra stress cant have done you much good......:hugs:

Pip you managed again to have me in stitches :rofl::rofl:

Glad to hear Finn has picked up a bit MM......:)

Hope your back gets better soon tigger, the whole not sleeping thing is a real pain.

Not long now Icculcaz think you will be one of the first to have little bubba.

Im like Bean not keen on pampers nappies at all they go all funny when wet, i prefer huggies as brands go but usually use tescos or asdas own brand as they do the job equally well.

Last post i saw from Katie was her saying she still felt off it witht the hormones not seen anything since although it would be hard to miss things at the rate we chat on here.......:)

Sorry to anyone ive missed and hope everyone is ok today.

:hug::hug::hug:


----------



## tiggertea

after reading about the size of ur "udders" caz i will never again complain about the size of my own! :rofl: they positively tiny in comparison!

sorry to hear about ur fainting episode shifter.... hopefully no more of those anytime soon!

I haven't claimed my free bag in boots either... for two reasons.... 1. I had been buying huggies til now and even then considering re-useables and 2. I'M TOO DARNED LAZY TO GO TO BOOTS! :rofl:


----------



## icculcaz

im looking 4ward to having scarlett here but not being induced..... dont like being faffed with n things shoved in me etc.. oh well this time in 3 weeks it'll all be over


----------



## icculcaz

i got mainly huggies butthats only cos i got loadsa coupons 4 em n the baby boxes are bogof in boots for a 5er lol (see prev post pages back lgl)


----------



## aurora32

It doesnt sound long when you say it like that Caz 3 weeks is not that far away at all.



:hug::hug::hug:


----------



## beancounter

how many pampers do you have to buy? I dont really want disposables, sort of annoyed that boots only reward you if you buy them, to be honest..


----------



## icculcaz

i got far too much to do in those 3 weeks.. im all packed n ready to go , but theres at least 5 more hosp appts inbetween, 2 shifts @ work , DD's 11th bday and a bombsite to clear up!! aaaargh


----------



## beancounter

maybe she'll pop out early of her own accord caz. I am hoping the peanut will (if I ask nice)


----------



## icculcaz

i think its 1 pack .. and they ok to shove in a bag for when ur out n about as you dont have to carry pooey bits about with ya. i bought 2 packs as they were on offer the the time.


----------



## icculcaz

aye day b4 goin in to b induced would b considerate....


----------



## aurora32

Ive not got my coupon thingy yet to get the free bag how long does it take after you join for it to come are they slow at sending.




:hug:


----------



## tiggertea

icculcaz said:


> i got mainly huggies butthats only cos i got loadsa coupons 4 em n the baby boxes are bogof in boots for a 5er lol (see prev post pages back lgl)

yup - the main reason i got huggies too - they seem to give more away than pampers.... money off etc..... i love a freebie!


----------



## beancounter

tiggertea said:


> icculcaz said:
> 
> 
> i got mainly huggies butthats only cos i got loadsa coupons 4 emClick to expand...

what wondering what huggies butt hats were for a mo. 
A bit dissapointed they dont exist..


----------



## tiggertea

beancounter said:


> tiggertea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> icculcaz said:
> 
> 
> i got mainly huggies butthats only cos i got loadsa coupons 4 em
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> what wondering what huggies butt hats were for a mo.
> A bit dissapointed they dont exist..Click to expand...

:rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## icculcaz

lmao... i cant type....

there must be a gap in the market for butt hats... start up making beans butt hats... :D


----------



## tiggertea

def - bet all the march mums would support this new venture too..... so there's what? 100,000,000 sales before you even start?!


----------



## beancounter

lol. I'll open a shop for butt hats and knitted placentas. The style magazines will RAVE about it!


----------



## tiggertea

now that would be something new and innovative bean! You'd win awards for your forward thinking....


----------



## icculcaz

id deffo want a knitted placenta!


----------



## icculcaz

and that frog ya got aswell......... that was just my level...


----------



## tiggertea

woooooo! Just won a bambino mio starter pack on ebay (brand new) for £28 :happydance: they sell em direct from the bambino mio site for £49.95

just have to break it to hubby now that we WILL be trying the system out! :blush:


----------



## icculcaz

wooohooooo nice one!


----------



## Logiebear

WOW you lot can chat shite :rofl:

Well I just wanted to share what a fab mood I am in right now!!

I have been in bed room where the sun is shining and I have been packing our bags for the hosp and listening to Bob Marley REALLY REALLY loud!!! 

LOOOOOOOOVVVVVVEEEEEEEEEEEEE EVERYBODY!!!

Also my hubby as actually agreed on the name Hannah now so my little bubs has a proper name!!! :happydance::happydance: Could today get any better. Glad you lot are all having a lovely day chatting :happydance:


----------



## beancounter

lol you two I think you are on a mission to get me sectioned! 
Good job on the nappies tig. I hope to try out the local nappy service. At least with the peanut is in little nappies, cos they grow out of the smaller size so fast, 28 quid is a bargin.

I can tell you where to buy the pattern fro a dissected frog if you knit caz. I don't think i will be making one again though, I nearly had a nervous breakdown over the legs!


----------



## aurora32

Glad you are feeling better Logie and that Oh has agreed on LO's name, wish my oh would come to some agreement over our names at the rate we are going at still wont have agreed on anything when lo is here.



:hug:


----------



## tiggertea

glad you're havin a good day logie! :) 
and yay for men making decisions! lol say hello to little hannah from me :)


----------



## jms895

Logie yes we do talk shite!! :lol: bit of good music on full whack does cheer you up. Glad you feeling good today.
Please update me, with the Butt hats thing...... :lol:
Are we all getting knitted placentas then Bean?
Well I walked the dog, done some washing and shopping, struggled back up the hill and had a fry up and 2 cakes :dohh: how naughty, now i am back on here and have not touched my uni work, worried now but I am just not in the mood today! xx


----------



## Logiebear

Feels good knowing my little lady has a name. My sons are shouting the name and the oldest one is already talking to my bump and saying Hannah in the cutest voice. Thanks Tigger, Hannah says kick kickety kick :rofl:

I fancy a fry up now Jade, yummy yummy! I love greasy food atm and cakes!!


----------



## Logiebear

What is this Butt hats thing and how do I place an order for my wolly placenta?:rofl:


----------



## jms895

Logie go get yourself a fry up!! I had extra special sausages sooooo nice lincolnshire and shed loads of mushrooms ( i have a bit of a thing for mushrooms :dohh:)
PS Hannah is a lovely name/
:hi: Hannah! From Jade and bump x


----------



## jms895

I am taking a guess that Butt hats was 'but thats' :rofl: ha ha
Bean - 27 nappies to buy for the bag xx


----------



## pippam116

i have returned :happydance:, ok so i didnt give BIL the finger, managed to get some grub and the flooring for babies room, paint for remainder of bathroom and gloss and undercoat, he must hate me :rofl: , oh and who wanted arctic role?????????? i got some in tesco and its lushhhhhhh its on offer!! yum yum :happydance: will eat this then go and inspect state of babies room!


----------



## pippam116

who said butt hats? please say it wasnt me :lol:


----------



## jms895

Pippam, are you decorating today? I cant be bothered with it today.....
I need one chill out day a week now I think.....
Glad you didnt give anyone the :finger: today :rofl:


----------



## mummymadness

Goooosh ladies i nip of to my mums and have 5 pages to read lol .

Icculcaz , I was exactly the same when my room was all re done out the yellow type colour doors drove me mad i whipped out my magic gloss lol .
And gooooosh girl you have some might Bobbies , Put my 34c to shame lol .

Holly you becarefull with them faint spells hun , Glad hubby managed to catch you and make sure you was ok :) .

Bean i had to giggle at "Maybe she will pop out if i ask nicely" lol lol , Why did i never think of that when i went 6 days overdue Twice !!!! I tried pineapple,sex,walks,hot baths... i should of just asked nicely lol lol lol .

Soo glad you had a nice day Suzanne hun :) , Bob marley makes me a bit toooo melow lol but iam very happy hubby aggreed to Hannah its a lovely name :) .

Jade your offically a chatter nutter today lol lol .

Hoep your well today Aurora hun ? . xxx .


----------



## jms895

I think the butt hats thing was Icculcaz Pippam, my we have had a laugh today :lol:


----------



## pippam116

im doing sod all, gonna fill my face, eating pudding first, then wait till ive got room for dinner which is cooking, i say fill my face but i eat a few mouthfuls and cant bare to even look at it lol, no :finger: today, brother in law almost done the flooring, just finishing off the beading, got cherrywood laminate on fab offer, and a stunning large rug which covers most the room, so atleast its warm and comfy, i might gloss the skirting if im up to it and he can start painting the remaining walls of bathroom, it doesnt interest me, :lol:
xx


----------



## icculcaz

nah was me with the butthats cos i cant type.


----------



## jms895

Pudding HAS to come first when you are pregnant!! :lol:
Its not my fault, bubba says so :rofl:


----------



## jms895

icculcaz said:


> nah was me with the butthats cos i cant type.

Funny though :lol:


----------



## pippam116

glad i didnt say the butt hats thing, have you all laughing at my expense :rofl: .. what a day indeed good thing my tenna lady are handy, OH MY GOD WHO HAS L CUP??? i thought the only "L" was L plates, lol, i expect to fit into a E soon, but L cumon u plan on breast feeding my bubs for me on them?:baby: :hugs:


----------



## jms895

I think Icculcaz can all feed all March babies :lol: would never need the milkman again


----------



## tiggertea

i was the one after the artic roll the other evening.... still haven't managed to get any :hissy: did have some rather yummy mini chocolate-eclairs this afternoon tho....


----------



## icculcaz

anybody want my 5yo DS??? he's been winding me up all day... with is kyra coming back today??? whens kyra back? i miss kyra how long now ?? (kyras my DD who's been with my ex since afterschool thursday) and when she arrived @ 3pm he's been attacking her.. then my parents turn up so he goes into showing off overdrive and jealous mode cos theyve given kyra an old pc to replace the one that blew up and brought her bday pressies thru as her birthday is wednesday... (she'll be 11 OMG!!!) they now gone, and blades just being a pain in the a55. so hes confined to his room til he calms down. 



what can i make 4 tea? mayaswell make a cuppa as we on a related subject....


----------



## beancounter

to be fair, anyone else reading 'I get huggies butthats because..' would read it as huggies but thats because, it's just my speshul brain that figured huggies butthats were some special type of nappy.

For lunch today I had cheese straws and chive dip, a slice of cheesecake, and a slice of tarte au citron.mmmmmmmmmmmm oh and an orange cus I felt guilty.


----------



## pippam116

tiggertea said:


> i was the one after the artic roll the other evening.... still haven't managed to get any :hissy: did have some rather yummy mini chocolate-eclairs this afternoon tho....

in tesco in the offers section of freezers, its supposed to be across all the stores, lushhhhhhhhhh its u that made me want it :rofl:


----------



## mummymadness

Ohhhh food talk mmmmmmmmmmmm Thats my subject today .
I had loads more of my 50p bargain extra special mini cheese cakes today yummmmm , And big girl soup (Dont ask me ask layla lol) .

For tea tonight Layla has informed me were having mash and Brussle sprouts (Her fave) .
Sling a pie in with all that i guess thats tea sorted lol .x .


----------



## icculcaz

aye tis me with the L cups.... funnily enuff the udders didnt work when i had ds.... i had absolutely no milk....

but on the other side of it if i can BF scarlett i'll not have to fart about n hide my boobs, just plop one outta bottom o my shirt...... sorted!! 

strange thing is.... i BF DD...... but i was only a g cup then.... and 18years old... i think as i got older n saggier, somethings detached between me nipple n me body.... oh well...


----------



## tiggertea

In had some scrummy chicken casserole today :) only bad thing was i didn't have enough room to eat it all - bubs won't let me these days!!!

just had a bit of a barney with hubby for shouting at the dog :S
he fusses over the dos something shocking then when he gets bored he shouts at the poor thing for wanting fussed over.... so i shouted at him. he's now stormed off to take the dog for a walk - looks like it's gonna rain too - hope it does.... it'd serve him right for bein an arse...


----------



## icculcaz

bean...... come and sit in the speshul corner with me....


----------



## pippam116

aww lets hope it piddles down:rofl:

as for the breastfeeding marlaky, my mother has mahoosive boosums too and she couldnt produce ne milk either :cry: yer right im glad to think i didnt get knocked out by them, she would have surely taken an eye out at some point lmao, im having fresh burger with salad in a home made roll, yum yum pigs bum


----------



## icculcaz

i just put chicken portions in the oven 4 kids (cba with whole sunday dinner. that can wait til wed when im off work....then it will be a wednesday dinner) and chicken chargrills for oh.. chips are waiting to be cooked in half hr and i'll b having chips n cheese... granted the word cheese doesnt have the word cake on the end of it as id like it to but i cant win em all....


----------



## pippam116

lmao!chips drowned in vinegar ohhhhhhh orgasmic! :lol:


----------



## icculcaz

euuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuw!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! cant think of anything more vile!!!!! that brown stuff is barred from this house. (i have weird food phobias and thats one of them!) 


chips are there to be covered in cheeze! ............... melted and a lil black pepper n lots of bread n butter. mmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## aurora32

My stomach is now officially growling with hunger with all this talk of food oh is being kicked to shop to get cheescake as i now have a serious want for some, im not bothering with the whole sunday dinner thing cant manage to eat it so we are having chilli for tea with loads of grated cheese on top...........yummy yummy.


:hug::hug::hug:


----------



## tiggertea

caz!
i've already had my dinner and now i'm wanting chip butties! :cry: will have to hold out though and then maybe it won't be so bad to want em at 7 or 8 2nite :rofl:


----------



## icculcaz

heh heh..... want me to upload a pic of my chips n cheeze sarnie that i'll be eating in half hours time.... it will be niiiiiiiiiiiiice... mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## tiggertea

yup - but i'm not looking til later when i can, without guilt, proceed to make my own! :rofl:


----------



## jms895

Oooooh chips and cheese mmmmmmmm


----------



## icculcaz

ie off now to GO COOK SOME CHIPS!!!!!!!


----------



## Shifter

Hmmmmmmmmm cheesy chips.... wants!

Well, hem, tour of maternity unit at hospital has had rather the opposite effect than I'm sure they intend for most people! I had to stop myself bursting into tears of disappointment when I saw their delivery room and we are now going to push for a home birth!

Let's just say that the positive attitudes of the staff towards natural, active and hypno births is NOT mirrored in their facilities. It would obviously be a real struggle for us to have the birth experience we want there :hissy:

I probably wouldn't be as disappointed if I hadn't seen the delivery suites at our hospital in Bristol. They had two suites for natural deliveries that were painted lovely dark purple, had bean bags and birthing balls, soft lighting etc. and no medical equipment visible. Having seen that I had sort of come to expect that my current hospital, which is so pro-natural birthing would have similar facilities but they don't.

That compounded with recently finding out that I can only have one birth partner (I want my mum there too) and that hubby can't stay with me after the baby is born if it's at night pretty much steers me towards the inevitable home birth. Hubby is totally in agreement and mum has said she will support our decision, she just doesn't want us to rush into it, which is fair enough.

I'm seeing my MW on Tuesday anyway so am going to talk to her about it.

Hope everyone has had a good weekend - thank you for all the well wishes after fainting earlier, I'm taking it easy now don't worry.


----------



## Logiebear

jms895 said:


> I am taking a guess that Butt hats was 'but thats' :rofl: ha ha
> Bean - 27 nappies to buy for the bag xx


OMG I didn't think of that :rofl::rofl: I'm so blond!!!

Chip butties.......drooooooooolllllll!!!

We are having steamed chicken wrapped in cabbage leaves with butter and salt. With Roast potatoes and carrot battons. All hand made! And we are having it so late as we are having a Wii Tournament at the min


----------



## jms895

I am now eating a little pie, eating again!!

Shifter sorry to hear about the crappy hospital, go for the home birth if you are comfortable with it :hugs: xx


----------



## aurora32

Sorry to hear about your crappy hospital visit Holly, hope you get your homebirth, most hospitals now only allow one birth partner and almost all make dads go hoe if baby is born in the middle of the night or even early hours as they feel we need to rest and that they will disturb other mothers on the ward, my last birth they sent my oh home after 9.30 pm after id had my pessary as id be a while before anything happend then he missed the whole bloody thing as they said they had tried to ring him and not got an answer then when they did get him left him standing at delivery ward doors for 20 flaming minutes. this i am not having happen this time im not going through it all on my own again so they can get stuffed with their damn policies.

Enjoy your Chicken Logie


:hug::hug:


----------



## jms895

oooooh my OH would go crazy if that happened! xxx


----------



## jms895

Poor darling has not been well and has had a really scary panic attack. She not had one before in her life and is a bit firghtened I think. She still feels not well. I text back and said to take care and would let you girls know.
Hope you are feeling better soon Katie :hugs: xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Shifter

Hubby was getting geared up to insist on staying. His attitude is "either I stay or we all go home"! Looks like now he won't have to do that :happydance: I've had the idea of a home birth bubbling away in the back of my mind since the beginning. I opted for hospital because it's my first time and I don't know how my body is going to react to the process. But I don't think that crutch is worth it if we don't even get a shot at our chosen birth experience.

I've been very resistant to the idea of spending a whole night on the ward alone. I think it's totally wrong to leave a first time mum without her partner on the first night and utterly despicable that a dad doesn't get to be with his brand new baby that first night too.


----------



## Shifter

jms895 said:


> Poor darling has not been well and has had a really scary panic attack. She not had one before in her life and is a bit firghtened I think. She still feels not well. I text back and said to take care and would let you girls know.
> Hope you are feeling better soon Katie :hugs: xxxxxxxxxxxxxx

Oh no! Poor thing. Big :hugs: Katie xxxxx


----------



## jms895

Shifter my hospital told me if all goes to plan and bubba and I are fine, we can be discharged 2 hours after giving birth! :dance: I am not hanging around in that shit hole to catch MRSA or somert.........


----------



## Shifter

jms895 said:


> Shifter my hospital told me if all goes to plan and bubba and I are fine, we can be discharged 2 hours after giving birth! :dance: I am not hanging around in that shit hole to catch MRSA or somert.........

With ours it's 6 hours, so if you deliver after about 3pm they keep you in over night :dohh:


----------



## DonnaBallona

Hope you feel better soon Katiensam :hugs:

hope the midwife thinks a homebirth is for you Shifter-sounds like you've already made your mind up :happydance:


----------



## tiggertea

hopefully you get the homebirth then shifter

thanks for the update re: katie - hope she feels better soon!!!

my chip butties didn't happen.... hubby wanted salad (SALAD?!) instead and so I went along with that idea.... disappointing though - it tasted like crap all!


----------



## lolly101

OMG you guys!! You are all Mad March Mummies today!!!:rofl:

Holly go for your home birth... :hugs: good luck persuading the mw on Tues...Glad DH has told his mum you not gonna book yet..Hope she thinks about it and understands your decision.. also I hope you feeling back to normal after your faint.x

Arctic Roll mmm I might have to get some Tuesday, I saw them in tesco last week and nearly got some!!! my Mum and Dad coming down this week and Dads making a crumble!!!:happydance:

Debz those Bambino mio nappies are a bargain!!!I might have to have a look on Ebay later....From what i can tell you need a nappy bucket, liners, nappies, covers, soak stuff, a laundry bag... I think!!!the starter set has it all in but we gonna get newborn set too so we got plenty of nappies!!

MM Glad Finn had a better night for you

It seems like a lot of us had bad nights last night!!! well I have been busy today too!! I cleaned half the kitchen cupboards, hoovered, wrote Dans xmas thank you letters!!!( I know its half way to this years xmas already!!!)went to Homebase then decided we prefer B and Q!!!Cooked a roast and now i want chips and cheese!!!! Petunia been moving lots today so I feel heaps better and think I might be in bed very early tonight!!

:hugs:KatieandSam..hope you feeling ok soon, take it easy...


----------



## tiggertea

lolly101 said:


> Debz those Bambino mio nappies are a bargain!!!I might have to have a look on Ebay later....From what i can tell you need a nappy bucket, liners, nappies, covers, soak stuff, a laundry bag... I think!!!the starter set has it all in but we gonna get newborn set too so we got plenty of nappies!!


i hadn't seen that set til about 3 hrs before it ended and actually did a little :happydance: when i won :rofl:

we still need to get everything to go with the nappies and wraps (bucket, liners, laundry bag etc etc) but will keep a wee eye out for them now too... was just so pleased to have started :rofl:


----------



## lolly101

It's quite exciting getting them!! I keep imagining all the nappies on the washing line in the summer in the SUNSHINE!!:rofl:


----------



## aurora32

You stand your ground Holly and i hope you get your homebirth i agree with you totally whether you are a 1st time mum or a 2nd etc its all wrong that your partner should be pushed out and you left alone, i was furious when they sent my oh home and left me to it on my own with labour pains and then would only phne him after a lot of persueding from me that i was in actual labour.
Then they left him at the bloody doors i tell you heads will roll if the same happens this time. Ours is 6 hours after birth here too, more for me due to the strep b......:( so il have to stay in the cattle mart they call a maternity hospital.

Awww Katie....:hugs::hugs::hugs: hope you feel better soon hunn.

Glad bubs has been active today for you Lolly 


:hug::hug::hug:


----------



## icculcaz

donny royal is 2 birth partners... as for dads staying i dunno never happened.... dd i arrived at 5am n with ds we didnt arrive at donny hosp til 11.10 am, had blade @ 1.35pm n was discharged and sat at my sisters house picking up DD at 4:30pm!!! i wasnt staying either.... regretted that as i came home to a disorganised shit hole.... had planned to do the big house scrub on the day i went into labour so the cream carpet was filthy, fire was out, pots everywhere etc..... i was still coming down off the pethidine and having facial tics til late that night... blade hadn't been bathed since being born as wasnt in long enough, hadnt been fed cos i didnt know i wasnt producing milk and nobody in my family knew where i was, i couldnt ring em cos i was still spaced out and just wanting a bath in my own bath (had one in hosp but i didnt feel clean!... wanted to return to normality and establish a routine asap really. BAD IDEA!!!! im thinking of staying an overnight this time just so i can come round to the idea of having a baby to look after,and seeing to her needs, getting to know her etc rather than birth, bath, discharge, pick up kids from wherever they are go home and start cleaning up agan! plus with all this anti lub malarky and scarlett needing to be fully checked over as jaundice as a probablalty also her cord having to be sent away and tested to get her bilirubin and HB levels i dont want to be discharged til shes got the all clear from the hospital etc.


----------



## tiggertea

sunshine.............. lolly? i'm not sure what that is...... :rofl:


----------



## icculcaz

ooh aurora i just noticed ur consultant appt date to discuss induction.... mines same day for the same reason!!!!! im being induced between feb 10th n feb 16th!!!!!


----------



## aurora32

icculcaz said:


> ooh aurora i just noticed ur consultant appt date to discuss induction.... mines same day for the same reason!!!!! im being induced between feb 10th n feb 16th!!!!!

Yep going to pin them down to actually give me a date this time as they were meant to give me on 5th Jan but said they'd have me back for a scan and to discuss it on 2nd feb, im measuring 33+ weeks just now so we will see what the scan says and go from there.

Sunshine Lolly....:rofl::rofl::rofl: im like Tigger i dont know what that is, its more dull, dark and dismall up here all the time more often than not 4 seasons in one day.


----------



## icculcaz

i was told on 13th jan oh we'll induce you @ 37 weeks... see your consultant for a date when u next see her..(was told that by specialist dude @ hallamshire hospital) sooo i asked her on tuesday n she said oh i cant give you a date im transferring your care to mrs sidra @ doncaster shes better at dealing with antibody related stuff than i am and shes the one scanning you etc is that ok ??? i agree to you being [email protected] 37 weeks and im sure she will too..so i goes fairy nuff...(being under both of em was driving me nuts as one would have to ring the other one up if they were planning owt..) sooooo im seeing mrs sidra next on the 2nd feb..... they cant give me a date without me seeing her and i cant get an appt b4 2nd feb... so i'll have 1 weeks notice!!!!


----------



## icculcaz

yeah whats sunshine? we dont get much of that whatever it is..... most of doncasters under a drug induced fog.... blocks out most things....


----------



## beancounter

OmG I am really freaking out about having to have a hospital birth now :cry: 
And I just figured I would have to stay because peanut would need jaundice treatment too, and my OH said I would just have to lump it for a couple of days, though I don't see why he should miss out and I should be soley responsible just because I'm female :(

Go for the home birth holly, unless there is a nice birth centre near you, I was going to go to ashurst.

we have sunshine down here occasionally you know! :D


----------



## pippam116

hope katie is better son, just sat down, finished babies room waheyy, took pics, but not got cable to upload at mo, will do soon though, hope u get ur home birth shifter, its 24 hours here for first time mums minimum, and usually a couple if not ur first, i was home within 2 hours but i was lucky to catch the doc, if i had her a lil later i would of have to wait till night rounds to go home. hopefully i'll have this 1 home as planned, and only have to go in if a problem, but will have to pop in next day for anti d, vitamin k for bubs etc; going to go look on ebay now :)))


----------



## lolly101

:rofl: we get sun here in Dorset lots!!! Even today it peeked out!!!

gonna say goodnight now my lovely ladies...hope you all have a good one. I'll be back tomorrow for my next installment on the March mummies thread!!!:rofl:

Pip I'll see you on Ebay!!!:rofl:


----------



## jms895

Night Lolly, I am on and off girlies, been researching the Enron accounting scandal for uni (how boring) and need to start my assignment...... OH has fell asleep on sofa so thought may as well.....
Are you all enjoying your Sunday night? x x


----------



## mummymadness

I missed loads of Pages again !! .
I dont feel like such an active March mummy now , Must try to keep up lol .

I watched dancing on ice , It was great now gearing for new series lost whoooooooooo .
And again iam eating mini cheesecakes lol .
Finnley fell asleep at 5 and i havent heard a peep yet , I think all this waking at night took its toll today bless him .

Sorry your Hospital visit was crappy Holly hun , And hope you manage to get your vision of your labour in a home birth hun :) .
Im quiet lucky , Allthow my hospital is very clynical , The rooms are fresh clean En suite Massive and your allowed 2 birthing partners with you at all times they never have to leave you thank god .

I hope Katie feels soon bless her , Must of shocked her a little .... Hope shes resting.


I was lookinga round earlier an noticed lots of free Real nappy samples , I knwo allot of you ladies are not using disposables so this may come in handy :) .
https://www.spiritofnature.co.uk/cgi-bin/ss000001.pl?SS=SAMPLE&ACTION=Go!&PR=-1&TB=A&SHOP=
p.s you can order one of each size :) .


----------



## aurora32

NN Lolly happy hunting on ebay to you and pip.


:hug:


----------



## pippam116

i officially am not any longer in the ebay mood, just missed an item i was watching grrrrrrrrrr, and baby is so active it feels like i should be expecting the loudest almightiest pop in a sec wiv waters splurting, omg it is not keeping still, think i gunna pee meself and have feet knees and elbows all over, most active yet. :lol: DH keeps peering over my shoulder to make sure im not looking at baby clothes on ebay and i dindt but so tempted to go back for a peak :rofl:


----------



## icculcaz

nite :)


im fighting with facecrap atm b4 going to bed. trying to upload pics.....


----------



## aurora32

NN Caz






:hug:


----------



## Shifter

There is no reason I shouldn't be able to book a home birth. I am low risk and had no complications so far. I've been reading up on the whole thing and have found that some professionals actually say that the best time to have a home birth is with your first baby, seeing as they usually progress slowly (so there is plenty of time to transfer to hospital should it be necessary). If my MW tries to throw any objections my way I will be prepared with facts and figures to get my own way! Every woman has the right to choose a home birth, the professionals are not actually supposed to be able to "give permission" or "deny" you that choice at any stage in pregnancy.

MM - I love Spirit of Nature, great site! Those free samples you linked to are their biodegradable disposables, not reusables though.

Watching Lost... is shiny.


----------



## Shifter

aurora - :hugs: about your bad experience with the hospital last time. I really hope it goes better for you this time :hugs:


----------



## icculcaz

yup its dark but i need to know if pc finally playing ball with me lol yup its me yesterday morning, just got in from argos looking a lot rough and face looking bovvured!
 



Attached Files:







34+5.jpg
File size: 80.6 KB
Views: 9


----------



## icculcaz

bloody hell ! it worked!!!!!! sorry to scare you all lol.x


----------



## icculcaz

rite lardy here is off to bed. nite all will prolly be here after 7 tmz.. as finish work @ 5 n gotta go for a ctg @ 6..... *wave* :)


----------



## aurora32

nn hun good luck with the ctg



:hug:


----------



## Deb_baby

hello everyone.

:hugs: KatieandSam hope you feel better soon.

Been viewing houses the last few days got 4 tomorrow in Harrogate midwife on wednesday and a scan on friday :yay:

Went out esterday and bought nappies and wipes and dummys and milk i've chosen cow and gate,felt ace to do that.

Holly,:hugs: hope you get your home birth - i'm hoping for a midwife led birth so i just have to go to the midwife centre, easier than dealing with all the doctors and students coming in looking and prodding me, so i just get Stuart and my midwife Deborah with me and i get it all at my own pace with rooma dn they have a pool too so discussing that on wednesday, if anything goes wrong its only 5 mins away from hospital.


----------



## jms895

Hey everyone, anyone know anything about basic accounting? I have a short assignment I am writing for Friday and its creating profit and loss, balance sheets and income statements etc for a stupid made up business of a magician (!) sstruggling with a few queries..... :cry: I am sh*t at accounts xx


----------



## jojo1974

hi ladies not been on a for a few days so just checking in lol , theres to many posts to read wow busy thread , hope everyones doing ok ? :hug: to everyone whos not so good xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## jms895

:hi: jo jo x


----------



## jojo1974

hi jms hows you doin ? wow just noticed ive gone up another box how exciting x


----------



## jms895

Just stressed with this assignment..... :dohh: you ok>?

Know anything about accounting? xx


----------



## aurora32

NN girls thats me for the night, hope you all sleep well, take care



:hug::hug::hug:


----------



## mummymadness

Sorry Jade hun , Iam an english girl rubbish at maths or anything related ! ,Hope it goes well thow .
Hi Jo hope your well :).

Lost was super good allthow i got confused again after 10 mins i allways do with that programme lol , Iam staying up tonight to watch betfair poker tournement.
I should of read the freebies better Holly hun lol lol , I may get some of thoose freebies thow and try them out sound good .

p.s = I started getting my b/h tonight , Not really had any up to now .
And tonight bump been really painfull on and off , Nothing alarming just some b/h kicking in . xxxxx .


----------



## pippam116

:sleep: so theres the indegestion, the heartburn, and i cant sleep lol, dreaming bowt screaming down the phone to midwife while im in labour, and her telling me she wont be long but shes got to put her make-up on. think thats enough to alarm anyone :rofl: so looks like im up for a while. Im frsh out fo gaviscon and rennies :hissy: and though i:hissy: know drinking water will make it worse im parched.
:sleep::dohh:


----------



## tiggertea

:hissy: blinking back had me tossing and turning all night again - hubby in a right pissy mood too coz he's now away to work with very little sleep.... he's not cross with me tho (he knows i can't help it! - just grumpy coz he's tired.... slight bright side then...

also woke up drenched in sweat at 2am (eeeeewwwww) for what seemed like no reason at all coz i didn't feel overly hot. :hissy: :hissy: :hissy: and it's only gonna get worse over the next 8 weeks! 

Sorry for that rant ladies :blush: just needed to get it out and there's no-one home to listen to me :rofl:


----------



## pippam116

aww i felt much the same last night though managed to get some kip after, gotta drag myself upstairs and get the girls ready for school and nursery, yawnnnnnnnnnnnn xx


----------



## icculcaz

im nawty. currently sat at my desk at work using my mobile phone to log in here. im bored. keep havin hot flushes n already wanna go home!


----------



## pippam116

lol not long left in work now, i always pulled sickies towards the end, but then im nawty ;)


----------



## beancounter

norty :D just 2 more days isn't it caz?
Stilll upset and worried about the hospital birth. going to have to talk to my MW about it I think. 
i do my own tax returns but then I dont earn very mcuh so its very easy so I probably wouldnt be much help :D Plus if you do it wrong in real life, they just send you a letter saying they have fixed it for you, occasionally with someone elses tax return inside too, which is why I know RP stilwell is getting a rebate. 
on the upside, only one month left :D


----------



## aurora32

Morning Girls,

How are you all today?

sorry you had a bad night Tigger,

Hows the indigestion this morning Pip hope its settled down.

Im like you MM had really bad Bh most of the night felt like the worst type pf period pains combined with bump going hard ever......:( Hope yours have eased of this morning, still getting the odd ones on and off think need to get a warm bottle.

Just a few more days Caz til u are officially finished.

Hope you sort your worries out about your hospital birth Bean.




:hug::hug:


----------



## katycam

hey all, 
im really worried about stress hurting bean. im not coping well with oh being in afghan, not sleeping at all and just generally stressing out. 
i dont know what i can do to calm down?

i was going to go cot shopping today but i cant bring myself to do it without oh here.
im feeling like there is no point carrying on without him.


----------



## pippam116

katycam said:


> hey all,
> im really worried about stress hurting bean. im not coping well with oh being in afghan, not sleeping at all and just generally stressing out.
> i dont know what i can do to calm down?
> 
> i was going to go cot shopping today but i cant bring myself to do it without oh here.
> im feeling like there is no point carrying on without him.

is there not anybody you can talk too? :hugs:

just think the more you get done while he is away the more time you will get together rather than buying last min things when he is back, it must be very hard, but try and keep your chin up hun, be strong for your lil baby, and if you really cant cope seek some advice form your midwife/doctor.

:hugs:


----------



## pippam116

aurora32 said:


> Morning Girls,
> 
> How are you all today?
> 
> sorry you had a bad night Tigger,
> 
> Hows the indigestion this morning Pip hope its settled down.
> 
> Im like you MM had really bad Bh most of the night felt like the worst type pf period pains combined with bump going hard ever......:( Hope yours have eased of this morning, still getting the odd ones on and off think need to get a warm bottle.
> 
> Just a few more days Caz til u are officially finished.
> 
> Hope you sort your worries out about your hospital birth Bean.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :hug::hug:

it's gone :happydance: i didnt take anything just waited till i fell asleep, i havn:happydance:t had it for ages, 

hows you?

and tigger, hope you sort something out re the hopsital,

:hugs:


----------



## katycam

he's not going to be back til baby is 3 months old. his boss said he cant come home for the birth. i just want to be able to hear his voice and know he is ok. but thats not going to happen. i cant seem to find anything to cheer me up. he is all i want and i cant have him here.


----------



## tiggertea

You maybe need to have a chat with your doctor Katy.... they might be able to suggest better ways of coping with it than we can (don't think we won't try and help too though!!)
:hugs:


----------



## katycam

i didnt really want to have to take that route but im starting to think im going to have to. all i seem to do at the moment is cry :(


----------



## tiggertea

there's nothing wrong in speaking to your doctor - it's true they COULD put you on medication to help (been there!), but if that's not something you want to do at this stage, just make that clear that you'd prefer some advice, and a listening ear :hugs:


----------



## aurora32

pippam116 said:


> aurora32 said:
> 
> 
> Morning Girls,
> 
> How are you all today?
> 
> sorry you had a bad night Tigger,
> 
> Hows the indigestion this morning Pip hope its settled down.
> 
> Im like you MM had really bad Bh most of the night felt like the worst type pf period pains combined with bump going hard ever......:( Hope yours have eased of this morning, still getting the odd ones on and off think need to get a warm bottle.
> 
> Just a few more days Caz til u are officially finished.
> 
> Hope you sort your worries out about your hospital birth Bean.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :hug::hug:
> 
> it's gone :happydance: i didnt take anything just waited till i fell asleep, i havn:happydance:t had it for ages,
> 
> hows you?
> 
> and tigger, hope you sort something out re the hopsital,
> 
> :hugs:Click to expand...


Glad its gone.....:)

still got these damn Bh on and off belly keeps going really hard periodically and period type cramps on and off, other than that im ok, just ran round making final preps for kids going to my brothers in case i for some reason come early, early.

Sorry you are feeling down Katycam must be hard with Oh away, try be strong for little one keeps yourself busy and your mind occupied hunn and if you are still not coping like Pip says talk to your Mw or Dr...........:hugs::hugs:


----------



## pippam116

katycam i dont know much what to say, as i dont think id cope well if DH was away for that long, not that mine does much :D but what i don know is all us girlies are here if you need someone to talk to, im not going far from pc apart from school runs, and food shops incase baby shoots out un expected, can understand you not wanting to go down the doctor root, but believe me its better than leaving it in your own hands, you need to try and deal with it openly, bottling it up will only upset you more and put stress on bubs!

xx


----------



## pippam116

thanks aurora, ive just stuck a nighty back on cos trousers fall down, rofl, and sat on towels for home delivery ( not a good idea cos will have none clean if anything happens, but sofa is suedette and brand new not risking it lol), i've ruined a mattress once already :), i don't often get sleepless nights, last time was with my second daughter was pacing not knowing why, so kinda makes me get phone close by incase,) im sooo cursing myself to go overdue, but think id prefer that atleast i know that form due date till 7 days over ill def have it cos they wont let me go over more than that :) hmmmplan of action i think rofl


----------



## mummymadness

Morning ladies .
Sorry to hear every one slept bad :( . Hope its better tonight .

Aurora hope the b/h eased off , Mine have stepped up a gear the last 2 days .
There so irregular and not painfull enough for labour but uncomfertable all the same , I have a feeling baby engaged a little last night too .

Hope every one has a great day . xx .


----------



## pippam116

:hi:

MM

:hugs:


----------



## mummymadness

Morning pip hun you ok ??. xxx .


----------



## pippam116

im good thanks mm, MUNCHING on half a cookie and a pack of quavers ;)

hows u today??
xx


----------



## tiggertea

mmmmmm cookies! :rofl: i'm at home, without car today so i have to munch on whatever is available after the weekend..... usually not alot exciting! hehe


----------



## mummymadness

ohhhhhhhhhhh Cookie i want cookies lol lol .
Im good ta , Think baby is engaging a little but im good . Just munching on crumpets dripping in butter yummmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## pippam116

tiggertea said:


> mmmmmm cookies! :rofl: i'm at home, without car today so i have to munch on whatever is available after the weekend..... usually not alot exciting! hehe

:rofl: thats long gone, i have arctic role, fruit lattice minis quavers , but to be honest im thinking chips and chease thanks to u lot yesterday only mine has to b drenched on vinegarrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr muhahahahha oh the ovens going on as we speak!:rofl:


----------



## pippam116

sounds nice MM, midwife said mine was engaged, on last appointment but didnt bother how much and wouldnt tell cos said shes not interested till its 36 weeks, doesn't want me thinking its heads hanging out lollll 


has anyone had any news on katie? is she feleing any better?

xx


----------



## mummymadness

chips ohhhh gosh i dont think i could stomach chips yet lol .
iam off on a hunt today for arctic roll , The birds eye ones are down to a quid whooo .

My tummy pains are getting a little worse right now i may take a paracetomal in a mo .


----------



## aurora32

Morning Gemma,

No BH are still giving me trouble, got flippin back ache now too......:( sitting with a hot water bottle trying to get some relief from it, mine have been getting steadily worse over the past few days dont get them that often but they kick hard when they do go.

All this food talk is making me hungry now think will have to go get something to eat.


:hug::hug:


----------



## Logiebear

Hey ladies, sorry I haven't been around much and I haven't got time to read all your posts since page 225 but I just wanna say I have been up all night throwing up and on the loo so I am exhausted. Still have to look after my little boys too so trying desperately to keep a brave face on it but my sugars are awful too now!!

Will be back on later maybe, hope you all have a lovely day and are feeling a dam site better than me lol


----------



## Gwizz

Hiya March Mummy's sorry I havent been on to say hello in your new thread but your on p232 already!!!!!

Hope all you aches and pains and troubles arent getting you down too much. Logie you take care of yourself and u Aurora. 

Im getting worried now as all the feb mummies seem to be labour today!! But ive made it quite clear to my little one he's already gone from March to Feb , hes not going from Feb to Jan!!

Take care of yourselves
Big Hugs
:hug:


----------



## pippam116

hope u feel better aurora, and logie hun take it easy, and hope u feel better later,

the chips r cooking, why do they give u the calorie value of frozen or cooked, i mean i know im preggers but frozen mcains dont do it for me rofl
xxxx


----------



## tiggertea

aw logie! hope you feel better soon!!

pip - chasing hubby to tescos again tonight when he gets home to get me some arctic roll..... under instruction not to return til he has one! :rofl:
I didn't get my chips last night... hubby wanted salad instead (SALAD!?!?) so I'm making some at lunchtime I think (all for me!! :muaha:) drenched in vinegar and a little bit of sweet chilli sauce.... all between two buttery bits of bread..... mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm is it nearly lunchtime yet?! :rofl:

those crumpets sound yum too MM! (hmmmmm i'd have mine dripping with butter with a great wedge of cheddar on top!) but i'm thinking chips are the way to go today hehe


----------



## pippam116

tiggertea said:


> aw logie! hope you feel better soon!!
> 
> pip - chasing hubby to tescos again tonight when he gets home to get me some arctic roll..... under instruction not to return til he has one! :rofl:
> I didn't get my chips last night... hubby wanted salad instead (SALAD!?!?) so I'm making some at lunchtime I think (all for me!! :muaha:) drenched in vinegar and a little bit of sweet chilli sauce.... all between two buttery bits of bread..... mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm is it nearly lunchtime yet?! :rofl:
> 
> those crumpets sound yum too MM! (hmmmmm i'd have mine dripping with butter with a great wedge of cheddar on top!) but i'm thinking chips are the way to go today hehe

when i saw the arctic role, i :rofl: and did a little :happydance: and was thinking hahahha :finger: to whoever wanted it cos i got it nuh nuh nuh nuh, the girls were looking at me and walked off cos i must have embarassed them, :rofl:

cheese on crumpets nooooo, it was muffins with sausage and egg and lashes of ketchup or chips, and we dont have chips often so think im gunna enjoy them mmmmmmmm


----------



## Shifter

Deb_baby said:


> Holly,:hugs: hope you get your home birth - i'm hoping for a midwife led birth so i just have to go to the *midwife centre*, easier than dealing with all the doctors and students coming in looking and prodding me, so i just get Stuart and my midwife Deborah with me and i get it all at my own pace with rooma dn they have a pool too so discussing that on wednesday, if anything goes wrong its only 5 mins away from hospital.

Where is that? Harrogate hospital is a MW led unit, but the rooms still look all medicalised.

You'll have to tell me all about the houses you view in H'Gate - I grew up there so can tell you anything you want to know about an area etc :happydance:


----------



## pippam116

hey shifter, how are you today? :hug:


----------



## tiggertea

i am now ignoring you and your arctic roll pip!  :rofl:

hey holly! how are you today hun?


----------



## aurora32

Hi Holly how are you today?



:hug:


----------



## Shifter

Hi peeps. Sorry so many of you are feeling run down/ill/weepy :hugs: for all.

Katy - your MW will be able to refer you to a counsellor, it will prob do you good to get some support right now :hugs:

Bean - sorry if I've worried you about the hospital! I didn't mean to. What is it that is worrying you about it? Have you been for a tour of your unit yet? That might help (it might not! But at least it wouldn't be a scary unknown thing)

Hi pip and Debz, I'm good thanks. Feeling positive about things today. Am not going to do anything rash about changing where to give birth. It's too late in the day and I am too tired to fight the system, so if my MW isn't immediately supportive of a home birth I will stick to the hospital plan and try to make the best of it.


----------



## tiggertea

sounds like a plan Holly! you'll make the best of whatever situation you're in i'm sure, but really hope the MW is supportive of your decision :hugs:


----------



## pippam116

they usually are in favour of home births, here atleast never hear the end of it,my second was supposed to be and i didnt want to do it at home but chickend out last hurdle, hahaha arctic rolllllllllllllllllllllllll yum yum


----------



## tiggertea

lalalalalalalaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa *sticks fingers in ears*


----------



## Shifter

pippam116 said:


> they usually are in favour of home births, here atleast never hear the end of it,my second was supposed to be and i didnt want to do it at home but chickend out last hurdle, hahaha arctic rolllllllllllllllllllllllll yum yum

:rofl: hun, in your situation I think they are probably right to insist you plan for a home birth :hug::hug::hug::hug::hug:


----------



## pippam116

shifter how about u have my home birth, id much rather go and hang around outside the labour ward for 3 weeks, and im not joking lol,


----------



## pippam116

:rofl:


tiggertea said:


> lalalalalalalaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa *sticks fingers in ears*

:muaha:leila says whats tigger got to do with tea :rofl:

cheese n chips r yummy too:witch:


----------



## beancounter

Shifter said:


> Katy - your MW will be able to refer you to a counsellor, it will prob do you good to get some support right now :hugs:
> 
> Bean - sorry if I've worried you about the hospital! I didn't mean to. What is it that is worrying you about it? Have you been for a tour of your unit yet? That might help (it might not! But at least it wouldn't be a scary unknown thing)


they dont do a hospital tour here, I think that is a part of the problem. Also i am a bit scared of hospitals, I havent had very good experiences in that area. I am worried about getting stuck on a ward and not getting enough sleep and not getting any food i can eat (that happened last time) and basically having an episode. Especially if the peanut is poorly and taken away from me. 

But I think I am gonig to talk to the MW, and if she is a cow (which she often is) I will talk to my consultant midwife and if I dont have any joy there (shes very nice so I think i will) and if I still cant get any joy I shall phone up the psychiatrist fella and maybe I can get a private room and a tour or something. I've also go to make sure there are NO student drs/MWs in with me cus nervous people make me nervous. 

OH will have to cook me dinner and bring it in. I've seen the dinners there and they are not passing my lips. Seriously!

Glad you are happier today.

Katy, sorry to here you are so down, I would really recomend talking to your MW too, it's best to get in the loop because you dont have to do/take/listen to anything they say, but if you do have problems (and want to beg for a private room, lol) then at least you have a number to ring and thats quite reassuring. 

sorry noone got any sleep!

am eating cheese and coleslaw sarnie mmmmmmmmm its not even lunch.


----------



## aurora32

I Know your worries on eating Bean im Coeliac so cant eat anything wheat or gluten and tbh they couldnt give a shit in my hospital, how can you bloody survive on a piece of fruit for breccy and salad for lunch and tea which is what they offer especially if you are trying to breast feed its a bloody joke.

Hope you get something sorted hunn.......:hugs:


----------



## tiggertea

pippam116 said:


> :muaha:leila says whats tigger got to do with tea :rofl:

tiggers like tea?! :rofl: 

i dunno - the username all came about coz hubby asked me if i wanted some "tiggertea" (i.e. tea in my fave mug which just happens to have tigger on) when i found and was registering for the site...... but that's not gonna make much sense to a 3 yr old kiddie now is it?!

Oooh and chip pan is going on as we speak... chip butties! mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm



bean - hope you have your worries all cleared up soon :( it's a worrying enough time without all the added stress! 
I'm trying not to think about it all too much - simple fact is I go to the hospital to have bubs.... no other options available here. I guess that's the only reason I'm not worrying too much about it coz it HAS to be done, whether i like it or not! :(


----------



## Shifter

pip - lol! Bless you hun. I wish you didn't have to go through this :hugs:

Bean - you can state in your birth plan that you don't want any unnecessary staff present, including students. You have a lot of rights, make sure they know that you know what they are! It's pretty bad that they don't offer a tour, I mean, everyone needs to see where they will be giving birth!

You will have a private room to actually deliver in and go to a ward afterwards. I'm sure that's standard these days. I totally understand your worries though, I feel exactly the same about being on a ward and about food etc. I really don't want to end up staying in overnight on my own with the baby while hubby is sent home. Definitely talk to your MW about these concerns :hugs:


----------



## pippam116

tiggertea said:


> pippam116 said:
> 
> 
> :muaha:leila says whats tigger got to do with tea :rofl:
> 
> tiggers like tea?! :rofl:
> 
> i dunno - the username all came about coz hubby asked me if i wanted some "tiggertea" (i.e. tea in my fave mug which just happens to have tigger on) when i found and was registering for the site...... but that's not gonna make much sense to a 3 yr old kiddie now is it?!Click to expand...

:rofl: i'll try explaining on wed this week when she is 3! :D almost 3 years to the day since i launched her head first onto a stretcher :rofl:

stuffed now wish i had pud first, u can have mine now! :lol:

got food shop to look forward to tomorrow, im considering ordering it online instead, but got to go out and get cake and los prezzie ne way, what do i dooooooooo


----------



## aurora32

Shifter said:


> pip - lol! Bless you hun. I wish you didn't have to go through this :hugs:
> 
> Bean - you can state in your birth plan that you don't want any unnecessary staff present, including students. You have a lot of rights, make sure they know that you know what they are! It's pretty bad that they don't offer a tour, I mean, everyone needs to see where they will be giving birth!
> 
> You will have a private room to actually deliver in and go to a ward afterwards. I'm sure that's standard these days. I totally understand your worries though, I feel exactly the same about being on a ward and about food etc. I really don't want to end up staying in overnight on my own with the baby while hubby is sent home. Definitely talk to your MW about these concerns :hugs:


In most hospitals you will have a private room for labour and delivery as Holly says you dont get a private room after delivery unless you have had a section and even then its not guaranteed, you will get put to a ward normally 6 - 8 bedded and if in the middle of the night oh will have to go home, baby should not be taken away from you unless there were probs during birth they go everywhere with you and have a little cot right next to your bed for easy access of feeding etc.


:hug::hug:


----------



## pippam116

thanks shifter, its up's n down's for all of us from now on, one minute extatic next crapping it, not literally of course :lol: , i never got tour with my first, if you dont do ante natal u dont get offered, and i was on a ward for all of 3 minutes, then rushed to dleivery room which was tiny, kept telling me to get up instead of lying but i dindt want to lol, gas and air was empty, so took them forever to understand wat i was saying between screaming for more, she arrived, 20 mins ish later, had loads of stitches n stuff, a shower which i needed but didnt feel up to, as i had barely got dressed shipped downt he corridor to ward, had 4 mums in my room including me, one was hooked up and 2 weeks overdue, poor thing size of a whale and in agony, one quiet lady who was so drugged up she could hardly even stand to get to her baby, and another who was sat with her bf , all voer each other, and it was like get a room or put ur curtain round, lmao, didnt get brecky and lunch was when i showered, so dinner was han and pot salad which was nice, but not enough of it and feeding a hungry baby, over night was difficult. didnt sleep at all even though chloe slept almost all night, then they show you how to bath the bay first thing in the morning, but in the middle of the shared room, with all the others present watching you, i didnt like it lol, and she had soo much hair that it took ages to wash all the white waxy stuff. then i went home thankfully, with liel awas in and out, hubby came with me, but i delivered before getting on the ward, so he just stayed while delivered after birth etc,held her while i attempted to clean myself mup,then got home to my other lo i stayed in a room with a 2nd time mum, for about an hour waiting for results to see if i needed anti d then home i went. disliked it, but i did feel safer hence why i ended up in hosp second time, they tried to make me stay at home but i was having none of it


----------



## Logiebear

I'm glad I went on the tour with my second one as we got to have a look in the theatre and that's where I ended up so I was happy about that. You get a prviate room for delivery but not afterwards. I wouldn't want one afterwards. You get to make friends and maybe help each other out if you have to stay in at all. A lot of mums, if there are no complications, if you delivery in the night you could go howm the following morning! 6-8 hrs is the standard stay here for non complicated deliveries here.


----------



## beancounter

i will demand a tour then :) And ee what they suggest. Peanut is likely to be a bit poorly, they said, to expect at least jaundice, so I don't think I can go straight home, I think thats why I am panicing. I don't want the nut to be poorly :(


----------



## tiggertea

Aw bean!
peanut will be just fine hun - jaundice is perfectly normal... something they see every day. Try not to worry too much :hugs:

Private rooms are available in most hospitals at a cost (and assuming they aren't already taken!) @ ours it's £35/night (bloody hotel would be cheaper! :rofl:) but i'm going to enquire as to the possibility that a private room is included in the cost of the private care i've been paying for all along.... well, if you don't ask you don't get - that's my motto!!!

there was a great website i had found a while abo that let you compare all the hospital's facilities etc.... must try and find it again for you all.




*note to self* chips will cook better if you turn the flippin chip pan on! :dohh:


----------



## Shifter

Aw Bean, I'm sure peanut will be fine :hugs:

Debz - £35?! Luxury! At my hospital the private rooms are £80 a night :rofl:


----------



## tiggertea

Shifter said:


> Aw Bean, I'm sure peanut will be fine :hugs:
> 
> Debz - £35?! Luxury! At my hospital the private rooms are £80 a night :rofl:

holy cow! :rofl: there i was thinking £35 was a rip-off!!!! :blush:


----------



## tiggertea

sorry for changing the subject but mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm....... chip buttie! bet ya don't get those in hosp.... even for £35/80 per night :rofl:


----------



## pippam116

lmaoooooooooooooooo


----------



## aurora32

Think i should have stayed in bed today was just making lunch and slipped on something in the kitchen and did the front splits almost whole way down thankfully kitchen door stopped me hitting the floor, twisted the bump and gave myself a real flippin fright :cry::cry:, blooming backache is worse than before now and bump all hard again grrrrrr.


:hug::hug:


----------



## pippam116

awww go have a rest and take care of u and bump!


xxxx

:hug:


----------



## tiggertea

oh aurora! hope you're ok?!


----------



## aurora32

tiggertea said:


> oh aurora! hope you're ok?!

Thanks Tigger, just gave myself a fright and twisted bump a bit your not quite as elastic with a bump than you are without.


:hug:


----------



## Shifter

Yikes aurora! I hope you and bump are ok :hugs:


----------



## tiggertea

take it easy hun - rest yourself and bump to get over the shock!



here's a different website to the one i had been thinking of but it's not bad either... https://www.drfosterhealth.co.uk/birth-guide/


----------



## passengerrach

hi guys how r u all? hope ur ok aurora after ur fall. iv been feeling very lonely past week or so my oh has started working again which i am very thankfull for and i feel so on my own hes doing 12 hour shifts but has to leave the house at 5.30 am an dont get back till gone 7pm and then hes knackered so wants to go to bed not long after i feel so bored hopefully u can all keep me a bit of company but i feel like my LO wont recognise my voice because iv no 1 to talk to most of the day!! sorry for the rant girls hope ur all doin well


----------



## Shifter

:hugs: rach. I'm sure your LO will know and love your voice. If you're worried try chatting to your bump a few times a day


----------



## passengerrach

thanks i will try but i find myslef not knowing what to talk about lol


----------



## KatienSam

Seriously ladies 30 odd pages after 1 weekend of not being here! i gave up after 15 pages so sorry if i have missed anything important! :hugs: to you all!

Had a very scary experience, never had it before, couldnt sit down or stand up, just ran around the house saying 'something isnt right, i dont feel right' only standing in the garden half naked in the rain seemed to stop me - strange! OH said i looked out of control and not with it, think i scared him. we think it was an anxiety attack but why i dont know! I seriously thought i was going crazy, didnt feel right (and not feeling 100% all here still)

Im feeling a bit iffy, been in hospital today to have baby monitored and movements etc was ok, heartrate jumped about a bit but only when baby was moving which is normal. Baby has started to engage :happydance: :shock: They dont think i will make it to 40 weeks, i think i will go over still though! being checked again tuesday and another scan - yay!

My BP is raised slightly and she said i looked a little flushed and to take it easy!

sooo much has happened while i have been away lol going to have to go catch up with some posts i think!

Thank you Jade for passing on my text and your well wishes!

xxx


----------



## passengerrach

aww hope ur ok katie sounds very scary. hopefully that means ul be a few weeks early (not 2 early though lol) make sure u take it easy hun


----------



## pippam116

glad baby seems to be ok katie, and that your a bit better take it easy though, exciting baby is engaging,
x


----------



## tiggertea

:hugs: rach - we are here lots of the day so you can chat online with us... if you don't know what to talk to bubs about you could always read our posts out loud (censored at times of course!!)

kaite - glad your back hun - you had us all worried!!! Glad all is well with bump - must be very exciting for you now! Bubs will come when good and ready - hopefully not too early tho!


----------



## beancounter

hope you are OK aurora! I used to do the splits, wouldnt like to try preggers tho :O

Just give the bump a running commentary on what you are doing rach, what's for lunch, i'm sure peanut will respond positively to 'lets have a nice cuppa tea' when they are on the outside :rofl: 

:hugs: katie, sounds horrible, does sound like anxiety which is sort of dizzy and going insane, whereas interestingly enough, actually going insane feels nothing like that..


----------



## katycam

thank you for all your comments everyone.
im feeling a bit better this afternoon, Luke sent me an email to say he's ok out there so its made me feel happier.


----------



## pippam116

glad your feeling a bit bitter, make sure he knows how your feeling, every bit of support u get will pull you through, im sure he misses u and bump loads too, be strong hun x


----------



## Shifter

Rach - I find that asking bubs what "we" should do/eat/drink etc helps pass the time and when bubs is having a good old wriggle I ask it what it's doing and tell it it can't get out that way - i.e. through the front of my belly! :rofl: plus I have two cats to chat to. I often have to tell them "it's not dinner time, you just had breakfast" etc! 

Katie - glad your LO is ok. Definitely sounds like an anxiety attack. I get them sometimes, usually prompted by having to do something for the first time. You might find a bit of counselling helpful, or otherwise practice your hypnotherapy and relax hun :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## tiggertea

glad you're happier katycam. just keep that positivity now :) we're always here for a chat if you need it :hugs:


----------



## mummymadness

Ohhh i missed tonnes again arghhhhhh .
I feel so una ctive on March thread now .

Suzanne hun hope you feel better real soon
Aurora hun i do hope the b/h have calmed down (Iv had a mad day with them too) .
Hope you are on the mend Katie **Hugs** .
Rach hun , I know what you mean hun its awfull when OH is out at work :( .
Glad your OH emailed Katy hun im sure that cheered you up lots :) .

Im fed up today , Kids driving me nuts . Got stuck at my Nannas for 2 hours (Gosh that woman can talk) ... And b/h a little uncomfertable . Just jumping in the bath be back soon ... Dont chat too much lol lol


----------



## passengerrach

lol thanks everyone have started the runing commentry now lol


----------



## pippam116

:hi: mm, ive been lazy today, house work done but had so much more to do and cant be bothered, gotta find a prezzie for my lil girl tomorrow, shes having mostly clothes and books but promised to go out and get summink ,cant be bothered tho, and then theres food shopping which if i had my way it would be month supply of polony, chips, and arctic role for me and tigger, hehe, wishful thinking, my back hurts thinking of pushing as trolley load tomoz lol whats for dinner girls?


----------



## Logiebear

So many of us are having a rough time at the min. It's comforting in some ways to know that we are not alone in our tough times and when we feel like snapping there is support, even if it is only each other. Big :hugs: to everyone. 

6 weeks today for me and it will all be over! :happydance: Will be nursing my wound and lying in a bed with Hannah in my arms and hopefully succesfully breastfeeding. I have that vision in my mind and I am finding it very reassuring right now. 

Honestly I just want to say that I really appreciate that you lot have been here and are still there for support xxx


----------



## pippam116

are you feeling better loggie, i hope so, 6 weeks will fly by im sure, 37 week son 14th feb and chloe was here by then and leila a few days later, so im hopefull this one will be baked by then, or ill have to enjoy a few more weeks :lol: just bit dh head off for spilling coffee on my rug, typical kids manage to miss it with everything they spill and he busy checking what im doing and splat, lobbed bleachy rag at him so makes up for it :finger: :rofl: .. done his grub and kids dunno what i fancy thou i need some ideas!!


----------



## Shifter

:hugs: Logie. Hold on to that wonderful image of breastfeeding little Hannah! Positive thinking is so powerful. I know what you mean about the support we give each other, it's so valuable :hugs:


----------



## Logiebear

I am feeling a bit better thanks. Just exhausted after losing a full nights sleep and being sick so much. I managed to go out to pick Dave form work at 3pm so I mustn't be too bad. Think we are gonna have a KFC for tea. The boys have eaten as they are in bed for 7pm :happydance:

Just need to pop out for my chicken. got a sudden urge for it before lol. Doing a pork stew tomorrow night as I love big one pot cookery! Yummy.

the more I say Hannah the more I love it. Think it has really helped with the bonding process and hearing and reading others say it is great too!


----------



## pippam116

aww it is a luvly name, we chose our lo's name early so my girls speak to her all the time, i get all excited


----------



## aurora32

Hi Girls,

Katiensam hope you feel better soon glad lo is ok.

Glad you heard from Oh Katy, must out your mind at ease a bit.

Logie hope the next few weeks go by quickly for you and that you manage to Bf Hannah, i want to hopefully Bf this time, only time will tell. Enjoy your kfc

Rach we are all here for you to yapp away to can be lonely when oh is at work.

Hope Bh are behaving for you Gemma mine haves eased off a little but im sore now after that flippin slip earlier my back and bump are all sore must have twisted and pulled muscles.

Sorry to anyone ive missed, big :hugs: to you all.


:hug:


----------



## mummymadness

Thanks for asking Aurora hun , Yeo the bath helped there easing up , More uncomfertable than painfull .. They are just stopping me doing what i need to get done lol .

Im looking forwrad to my Birthday Thursday and Night out Friday , But OH told me tonight my lovely suprise ring (Sorry sweety i spoilt the suprise) has had to be sent off to be re sized and hes worrying it wont be back in time , I said it doesnt matter its such a nice gift and a nice thought i dont care when i get it lol .

I aggree with all you other ladies the support on here means allot , I think it helps us get through .
Im starting to get the ruff days now and wishing the next few weeks will whizz by not drag lol .xxxx.


----------



## pippam116

i'll second them whizzing by, i recall things going fast the last few weeks, let's hope it stays that way :)


----------



## icculcaz

one more shift @ work to do dooo daaah dooooo daaaahhhhh!!!! :dance:

hope everyones ok :) i just got back on from having another ctg... next ones thurday morning....


----------



## pippam116

wahoo then u join us boring lot rofl


----------



## lolly101

Woooosh!!! Im all google eyed!!!!

Its strange how we are all entering the "rough"bit within days of each other!!! i have been really waddling today and my back is killing, so much so I'm gonna have a bath aleter and I HATE baths.i'm a shower person!

Logie i know what you mean about naming baby. We are 100% sure she is going to be called Rebecca Megan(only you guys know this tho, well and our family!!) I keep talking to her, although MIL has nicknamed her Petunia and I have to stop calling her that or she will be so confused!!!) I tell her about her clothes. I got a funny look in sainsburys today cos I was telling her how nice the clothes were and I musn't buy anymore or no-one else will have anything to buy for her!!!!I keep picturing my mothers day card written by dan and saying love Dan and Becky!!!:cry:(in the nicest way!!!)Also enjoy your chicken!!!

Bean when Dan was born he was in SCBU and they were fantastic with me, they let me go and sit with him as long as I wanted and when I wanted..I know what you mean about Nut being taken away from you...I'm sure if you are ok they will let you go with them as much as poss if it happens. I hope it doesn't happen that way for you tho, just don't worry if it does, you get thru it i promise...My bond with Dan is stronger than a lot of mums I see:hugs:

MM hope your BH are eased now...Thank you too for that Sainsburys link that got the free Mum and baby pack. I got it today!!!:happydance:

Aurora hope you are ok after your gymnastics... Your heart must have been in your mouth:hugs:

Caz I got scan on Thursday mornin I will think of you when I'm having my scan.this time tomorrow you be on mat leave!!:happydance:

Rach i tell baby everything I am doing!! what the weather is like in the morning, to lets go and get your brother from school!! I ask her what to have for lunch??? I tell her shes a lump and getting very heavy!!!. She keeps me company when theres no-one at home!!! I tell her what we have to do before shes allowed to come out and play!!!!

Katie I hope you are totally on the mend soon hun.. You can always pm me if you need a chat or you want my mob number. I am on mat leave next week so I will have loads of time(in between cleaning!!) If you are starting your cleaning soon please take it easy...don't try and do it all at once :hugs:

I agree with you all tho, I soooo appreciate having found you guys...you have kept me from worry on more than one occasion:hug:


----------



## pippam116

my turn for the bh, but they not really bothering me, i have had niggly teeth all day, looks like my hurrendous toothache is back, paracetamol not working, due to have all 4 wisdom teeth out a few weeks after lol arrives, and it couldnt come any sooner, dentist wont give me antibiotics anymore says ive had too many courses so have to sit the pain out boo hoooooooooooo


----------



## icculcaz

i know ohhh yeah !!!!! not that i'll get any peace til at least next tuesday..... wed its DD's 11th bday n my mates lil lads bday so im goin round there to drop of/swap kids bday pressies....
thur i got ctg @ donny royal
friday is shopping 
saturday/ sunday kids are off school
and monday i see my consultant n hopefully get a date!!!

i had my 4 wisdom teeth out when i was 17 weeks preg with DS.... i felt ruff!

bean you'll b fine :)


----------



## lolly101

:hugs:Pip...hope your toothache goes soon. Have you got any clove oil in the house or cloves of any sort? I had that when I had probs with my wisdom teeth and it helped!:hugs: Try rubbing it on tooth


----------



## pippam116

i havnt no :( ive had probs since just before i was preg but put it off, then got a dentist and found out i was pregnant, mine are that crowded and embeded under other teeth they cant od anything yet, my family all the same but i already have hurrendous overcrowding round the fornt bottom so just making all my teeth worse, i had it over crimbo lasted 12 days then settled down so lets hope it settles atleast a few days before baby term so i can get some kip!


----------



## lolly101

:hugs:hun. I had a crowded mouth prob when I was younger. It must be driving you mad right now...

My little boy in stitches.has anyone else seen that new Dairy Milk ad with the kids and their eyebrows???:rofl:


----------



## mummymadness

Dentists are my sore subject since my last visit arghhhh .
Hope you feel better soon hun :) .

Did you like the free pack thingy Lolly hun ?? , Its the only one i have relly been impressed with . xx .



Ohhh the advert i pee myself every time lol.


----------



## pippam116

got to see this advert, and can i have the link to this fab pack???


x

my dentist is nice AND i get super scared but hes really great,shame he cant get these big fat buggers out so my other teeth can do their job, its annoying cos it comes and goes, must push through a bit then leave me in aggony for a week or so, i go through tubes of bonjela and doesnt do anything till i put 3- servings on rofl


----------



## lolly101

mummymadness said:


> Dentists are my sore subject since my last visit arghhhh .
> Hope you feel better soon hun :) .
> 
> Did you like the free pack thingy Lolly hun ?? , Its the only one i have relly been impressed with . xx .
> 
> 
> 
> Ohhh the advert i pee myself every time lol.

I'm loving the box!!!!I even like the change mat thingy!!LOL!!!
Pip I'm crap at links but the website you need is 
www.goodluckmum.co.uk

download the coupon, go buy a pack of huggies and voila!!!:hugs:


----------



## pippam116

fanksssssssssssss


----------



## lolly101

:happydance:Glad i could help!!! I'm so bad with computers, I'm glad it did it itself!!!:rofl:


----------



## mummymadness

lol at lolly lol.

Glad you liked it hun :) , I was super impressed with change mat and all the stuff was right size for Labour bag lol.
Allthow now thinking about maybe the changing mat was more girly lol .


----------



## pippam116

:rofl: its magic


----------



## lolly101

i thought the change mat was girly too.. maybe thats why I like it ;)
I have put the shower gel in my hosp bag too... I love the foamburst stuff, I will have to hide it from hubby or he will nick it!:rofl: and the handstuff is always handy for a change bag!

Hows Finns' new tooth doing?


----------



## pippam116

im gonna browse ebay for a wee while if can stay awake then dig out bonjela suck on the tube n try n knock myself out,


----------



## icculcaz

ohhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## lolly101

Good luck on Ebay Pip...hope the Bonjela works for you:hugs:

Do you realise we have done more posts on here than Feb mums!!:rofl: god we are a chatty bunch!!


----------



## pippam116

ta not found much yet, just browsing, and it best work ill be posting on here like no tomorrow all night lol


----------



## mummymadness

lol as if we allready beat Feb mums lol we just love to talk (God i sound like one of thoose phone sales people lol) .

Finnleys tooth seems to have settled its cut through now :) . xx .


----------



## lolly101

Oh bless him..I'm glad its cut thru...he might sleep for you now...

Well talking of sleep I'm cream crackered!!! Gonna say g'night to you all, yesterdays early start caught up on me!!:hug:


----------



## pippam116

NN all im off ot land of nod too

xx


----------



## aurora32

NN Pip and lolly hope you ahve a good nite.



:hug::hug:


----------



## icculcaz

Ah im currently havin a bath. its so warm n cumfy. do i have to get out?


----------



## beancounter

caz, not even I compute from the BATH! lol. 
I just been to tescos cus we ran outta food-sooooo tired now. The checkout lady was trying to engage me in conversation. Due? I dont care when I am due. I just want to go to sleep. 

which i will do nowish. Nightnight allxxx


----------



## mummymadness

lol bean ... nn .

Hope every ones well , Iam shattered but just watching some tv before i go up .Luckily finnleys quiet as a mouse .


----------



## Shifter

Morning all. Can you believe that we stopped talking long enough for our thread to drop to half way down page 2?!! :rofl:

MW this morning, going to ask about home birth. Been looking at birth pools to buy and hire... soooo much choice! My mum is taking me to my appointment, I think I'll let her come in with me so she can ask any questions she has about it (she's a bit worried, bless her) and so she can hear the heart beat :happydance: hubby got suddenly jealous when I said that this morning! He only last heard it a month ago, bless him! My mum never has.

Hope everyone is feeling a bit better today :hug:


----------



## aurora32

Morning Girls,

Hope you are all well rested today.

Good luck at the mw Holly, hope you get the answers you want hunn.

Finally got my blood results back today and all was ok thankfully, still sore from yesterdays skating anticts but other than being tired im not too bad today.

Hope everyone else is feeling better today



:hug::hug:


----------



## Shifter

Glad your bloods are ok aurora. Take it easy today hun :hugs:


----------



## tiggertea

good luck with the appt holly :hugs: hope you get all the answers ur after.

good news about those bloods aurora :)

can't remember what was even on the previous pages now :blush: but :hugs: to all!

I got a semi-decent night's sleep last night :happydance: - only woke 3 times for half an hour each time - til 5 am that is, then it was a 2 hr stint, but thats coz hubby had to go to work and couldn't rub my back! Was a little worried when i first went to bed though.... took some really quite sore pains in lower bump and started to feel really sick..... even hubby was a little panicked bless him - wanted to phone people to ask what was wrong! assumed just the start of BH?


----------



## Shifter

tiggertea said:


> Was a little worried when i first went to bed though.... took some really quite sore pains in lower bump and started to feel really sick..... even hubby was a little panicked bless him - wanted to phone people to ask what was wrong! assumed just the start of BH?

It could have been stretching pains, maybe your bump is entering a growth spurt? BH don't usually hurt.


----------



## aurora32

BH can hurt i had all of yesterday my bump was rock solid and had period type cramps not nice at all and i have a high pain threshold but these were really nippy, hope you feel a bit better today Tigger, i used a warm hot water bottle on mine yesterday that often helps.

:hug:


----------



## tiggertea

They felt different to the usual stretching pains, but you're probably right! hehe i'm just pleased i didn't panic :rofl: all passed after an hour or so and haven't returned :)


----------



## KatienSam

tiggertea - was it like pressure and shooting pains really low down? if so that could be baby starting to engage, this is what i keep getting and midwife said it was because baby is on way down! she described it to me as low down pain, possibly into your lower back and thighs. your pelvis has to open up a little as baby engages so it can be painful.

hope all are well, im going to get some jobs done (OH is doing everything with me at the moment because i think he is still paniced by it all lol) then going to take my woofty for a lovely walk, its been really refreshing going for a long walk with the dog and OH every day. didnt even need a coat yesterday it was warm! :D

have a lovely day you bunch of chatterboxes!

xxx

1 week 6 days til baby is term! :shock: :happydance:

xxx


----------



## tiggertea

KatienSam said:


> tiggertea - was it like pressure and shooting pains really low down? if so that could be baby starting to engage, this is what i keep getting and midwife said it was because baby is on way down! she described it to me as low down pain, possibly into your lower back and thighs. your pelvis has to open up a little as baby engages so it can be painful.

That's exactly what it was like Katie.... (unfortunately my description of pain never gets past "sore" lmao)

:shock: baby engaging eh?! that makes it all seem a little more real than expected!!!! I guess I'll find out next Tues for sure (consultant appt)..... oooooooohhhhhhhhhh scary biscuits!!!!


hope you enjoy your walk hun.
less than 2 weeks til ur bubs is full term?! WOW!


----------



## Logiebear

Wow I see you lot are at it again lol. Well I went to bed early last night and snuggled up under the duvet watching a movie with hubby. I feel so much better today and I don't feel sick at all, funny how it only lasted 12 hrs!! 

I wanted to ask if anyone knows how early you can express to make sure you have milk there when baby arrives. Seems like I'm not gonna be able to get hold of this silly bfing woman at my hosp and I'm getting a little peeved. Apparently she is not in on days til the weekend!! I'm running out of time here!


----------



## lousielou

I CAN'T KEEP UP WITH THIS THREAD!!

Sorry girls, I do try, but you're all so chatty - every time I log on there are about twenty pages to sift through and I'm too lazy :( 

anyway, hope you're all well - I will try to check in here more often!! :D


----------



## beancounter

i get BH and they dont hurt, but Im also having period type cramps. I didnt think they were related. I've had more weird painsdown there since the peanut turned. I blame it on peanuts above average sized bony noggin. 

Finished my girly birth announcement cards yesterday- todays job is to do the boy ones :)
They are not very girly mind. I don't do girly. They are subtle.


----------



## katycam

Morning all :)
I heard from my oh again this morning so its making me feel better. I also went to tesco this morning and got everything i need for my hospital bag, i cant think of anything else!!

Does anyone else find they seem to waddle everywhere! Its annoying me!
I think im going to do some shopping on ebay too :) Has anyone been to the asda babyweek thing yet? Dunno if its worth going?


----------



## Logiebear

My asda arent having a baby week!


----------



## katycam

ooh i dont even know if mine is i better check it out, i just read that they were doing it and assumed it was everywhere!


----------



## beancounter

Don't have an asda. I have started walking like john wayne though. After he's been kicked in the groin :dohh:


----------



## tiggertea

hey logie - glad you're feeling better.... no idea about the expressing milk thing - sorry!

hello lucy! hope you're well!

can we have a sneaky peek at those cards bean? ;)

glad you're feeling happier katy! and well done you, getting the hospital bag sorted..... that reminds me i'd need to get cracking on that one myself! ooooops!!!!


our asda doesn't have te "bigger" baby stuff, but they did have baby week last time on the things they DO stock.... bargains aplenty so i should get a run over on thursday hopefully!


----------



## katycam

i think im going to go have a look anyway and see :)

i also need to see if i can get a tour of the hospital as i have no idea whats in there!


----------



## tiggertea

i enquired about our hospital tour and it's once a month (1st tues night of each month) and can't be taken before the due month (unless due date falls before/on first tues).... i thought that was kinda crap. I'm not so bad coz i'm due 21 days into the month, but imagine Feb for example.... tues is 3rd.... anyone due 4th Feb would be having their tour 1 day before due date?! WOW talk about cutting it fine!


----------



## katycam

tiggertea said:


> i enquired about our hospital tour and it's once a month (1st tues night of each month) and can't be taken before the due month (unless due date falls before/on first tues).... i thought that was kinda crap. I'm not so bad coz i'm due 21 days into the month, but imagine Feb for example.... tues is 3rd.... anyone due 4th Feb would be having their tour 1 day before due date?! WOW talk about cutting it fine!

thats a bit pants isnt it! im due 26th march so its not too bad for me either if thats the case at my hospital.


----------



## beancounter

tiggertea said:


> can we have a sneaky peek at those cards bean? ;)

ok, but only if you don't tell ;)
https://www.flickr.com/photos/thedevilswallpaper/3229233806/

that sucks about the hospital tour. But at least they bother. Which is more than southampton does :hissy:


----------



## tiggertea

beancounter said:


> tiggertea said:
> 
> 
> can we have a sneaky peek at those cards bean? ;)
> 
> ok, but only if you don't tell ;)
> https://www.flickr.com/photos/thedevilswallpaper/3229233806/
> 
> that sucks about the hospital tour. But at least they bother. Which is more than southampton does :hissy:Click to expand...

Those r pretty! :) I like alot! 
My announcement cards are on my Feb "to do" list lol.... prob end up buying some the way these lists are going though - still a significant portion of the Jan one to get through yet and only 4 1/2 days of it left!

And yes, the hosp tour is def better than not having one at all.... which is amazing coz normally Craigavon don't bother with very much!


----------



## katycam

beancounter said:


> tiggertea said:
> 
> 
> can we have a sneaky peek at those cards bean? ;)
> 
> ok, but only if you don't tell ;)
> https://www.flickr.com/photos/thedevilswallpaper/3229233806/
> 
> that sucks about the hospital tour. But at least they bother. Which is more than southampton does :hissy:Click to expand...

do southampton not do one then? bummer.


----------



## beancounter

tiggertea said:


> beancounter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tiggertea said:
> 
> 
> can we have a sneaky peek at those cards bean? ;)
> 
> ok, but only if you don't tell ;)
> https://www.flickr.com/photos/thedevilswallpaper/3229233806/
> 
> that sucks about the hospital tour. But at least they bother. Which is more than southampton does :hissy:Click to expand...
> 
> Those r pretty! :) I like alot!
> My announcement cards are on my Feb "to do" list lol.... prob end up buying some the way these lists are going though - still a significant portion of the Jan one to get through yet and only 4 1/2 days of it left!
> 
> And yes, the hosp tour is def better than not having one at all.... which is amazing coz normally Craigavon don't bother with very much!Click to expand...

thankyou
lol well let me know if you need to buy some- especially if you have a baby the opposite gender to mine :rofl:

Nope-no tours katie. Unless you cry. Im hoping they will show me around if I cry at them.


----------



## katycam

beancounter said:


> tiggertea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beancounter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tiggertea said:
> 
> 
> can we have a sneaky peek at those cards bean? ;)
> 
> ok, but only if you don't tell ;)
> https://www.flickr.com/photos/thedevilswallpaper/3229233806/
> 
> that sucks about the hospital tour. But at least they bother. Which is more than southampton does :hissy:Click to expand...
> 
> Those r pretty! :) I like alot!
> My announcement cards are on my Feb "to do" list lol.... prob end up buying some the way these lists are going though - still a significant portion of the Jan one to get through yet and only 4 1/2 days of it left!
> 
> And yes, the hosp tour is def better than not having one at all.... which is amazing coz normally Craigavon don't bother with very much!Click to expand...
> 
> thankyou
> lol well let me know if you need to buy some- especially if you have a baby the opposite gender to mine :rofl:
> 
> Nope-no tours katie. Unless you cry. Im hoping they will show me around if I cry at them.Click to expand...


thats rubbish. im gunna stamp my feet at them until they let me. or i'll just go wandering, got to go there tomorrow eve for relaxation & breathing class!


----------



## lolly101

Katy i am glad you are feeling a bit more upbeat today. I've been to Tesco and got a stock of aptamil today...so Petunia is def having that now!!!

In Poole hosp i can tell the mw I would like to look around and she has said I can arrange a time she will take me...With Dan I was due the tour on 27th Feb..he was born on 20th!!! So i knew my way around!!

Don' think our Asda is going the baby week, my mate works in the big Poole one and I'm sure she would have let me know!!

Bean you are organised with announcement cards.. I hadn;t even thought about that yet!!!:rofl:

Also a message for any Mums with babies born btween 1986 and 2003...If you go onto the hmrc website and search for form 11ctc you have until sat 31st jan to get the form into them and see if you are owed £529!!!! I have got Des to download it, gonna fill it in tonight and post it tomorrow!!! Worth a try!!!

KatieandSam glad you feeling better!!!the walk well clear the cobwebs too!!! Less than 2 weeks til term??? Wow we are getting close!!! You will be in the last box in the next few days!!

:hugs: to everyone else too!!!


----------



## beancounter

technically I am only organised if I have a girl lolly :)
katie- are you going to the princess anne? I don't think you can wander on the wards, the broadlands ward is deffo locked. Freaky.


----------



## katycam

beancounter said:


> technically I am only organised if I have a girl lolly :)
> katie- are you going to the princess anne? I don't think you can wander on the wards, the broadlands ward is deffo locked. Freaky.

yeah i am, ooh locked in thats creepy!!
i'll just have to hope i can persuade them for a tour then.
what a rubbish place!


----------



## beancounter

there's a buzzer thing you have to ask to be let in. My OH assures me that it's to keep baby stealers out but of course it does freak me out a little! i am sure someone will show us around if we request it, I think someone in my yoga class has been shown aroundx


----------



## tiggertea

hope you both get tours.... without the need for tears! hehe
isn't the sudden ability to cry over nothing fantastic..... i turned the waterworks on last night coz hubby stole my back support cusion thingy and kept throwing it to hit the ceiling (admittedly it wasn't voluntary - i just started crying when he wouldn't give it back! :rofl: :blush:)

Just back from visiting my aunt there - she makes the loveliest coffee lol had a nice little chat about lots of non-baby-related things, was strange but really nice to be focusing on something that wasn't "becoming a mum" (that prob sounds quite awful but sometimes I feel that's all people see me as these days.... a baby baking machine only interested in that one thing! :blush:)

Also had a bit of a :hissy: when I got home - just missed postie by 15mins and now have to go into town (again!!!) to collect a parcel..... probably the lovely wool I ordered the other day for my knitting project :happydance: (what did i just say about everything being baby-related these days?!) aw well..... might run to tesco and pick up a few bits while i'm there..... arctic roll :rofl:


oh and bean - i think you can open those kind of doors once you're inside but need to be let in if you're on the outside.... keep baby-stealers out but let genuine mums etc out if needed. :D


----------



## Shifter

Afternoon all. Bean - those doors are only locked from the outside, they don't lock you in :winkwink: Sorry to those not getting hospital tours or only one tour available to them. My hospital have two tours a week and you can go to whichever date, whenever in your pregnancy you like... wait a minute... it's not my hospital any more! :wohoo:

I'm having a homebirth :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:

I feel a bit bad for the hospital though, they were great really, the care was great, the antenatal classes were great. It was just the facilities on the delivery ward that let them down for me personally. I'm going to write a very nice, polite letter explaining why I have transferred my care.

My MW was great, she sort of squealed with excitement as soon as I mentioned it! She asked if there was anything I wanted to ask then stood up to get a dip stick for my sample and while she had her back turned I said "Well yes, actually, hubby and I have been thinking we might maybe want, if possible, to have a homebirth now." :rofl:

She was really enthusiastic and actually said that she thought it was definitely the best option for me, I have a sneaky feeling she sensed it coming before now! My mum came to the appointment, I wanted her to be able to ask any questions. She found it really reassuring and is now really excited too :happydance:


----------



## PixieKitty

Shifter that's awesome! I'd love to have a homebirth, but 'cause of my age and it being my first they advised me it's best to be in the hospital... which isn't too bad really, the house I'd have to give birth in doesn't hold any special memories or anything, maybe on my next baby in years to come when I have my own place? Hmmm... 

And Debz yes it is fantastic :rofl: no-one wants a weeping pregnant woman on their hands... I was late for ante natal the other week because the bus was 20 minutes late, and the receptionist was all 'well you've missed it now, you'll have to wait til next time' so I started bawling my eyes out, never seen an elderly woman move so quick, she had me in with the doctor in about 10 seconds flat :rofl:


----------



## beancounter

oh thats great news shifter. I thought theywould be supportive, they are really supportive here well they asked if I wanted one (before I developed killer blood).

I figured the doors would let you out. Still freaky though. 

I hate missing the postie tig, and I always have to go and get it because I cant wait for redelivery because i am so impatient, AND they make you wait 24 hours before they will give you your packet now, it used to be four hours but over the last couple of years they have gotten 20 hours lazier. 

The other week I reordered all my stock and it just felt like I was living around the whims of couriers. Though one monday I wentout, then got a royal mail packet delieverer, went for a scan, and a courier arrived... very odd that I was out most the day and they came while I was in, you know they wait around the corner for you to leave the house normally. 

I totally get how its nice to talk about non-baby related things. Even strangers want to come and talk to you about babies and sometimes I want say random things like 'I have a degree in astrophysics!' I thought it was just me being weird ;)


----------



## Shifter

Pixie - how old are you? If you don't mind me asking. I've read that a lot of MWs etc actually think that your first baby is the best one to have at home because they are usually pretty slow so there is plenty of time to transfer if necessary. Also, I think why treat the first one as some sort of trial run for the next? Every birth is special and in some ways the first is the most special :hugs:

Bean - lol @ the degree comment! I know what you mean! I like to remind people that I have other wonderful accomplishments completely unconnected to my being pregnant :rofl:


----------



## pippam116

:hi: ladies, had a brief look through the last pages, glasd your getitng your home birth shifter :happydance:, glad u got some rest logie :happydance: and for anyone i've missed :happydance: lol.

well.. i've been busy today but hopefully done my last bit of rushing round before bubs comes, no money for 2 weeks now and then i'll be term docs orders to stay close to home n all that :rofl: 

so... i got my lil girls prezzies done for tomorrow, we went and she picked her cake, then the dreaded food shop.. bought a load of rubish stupid me, i joined tesco baby club and used my vouchers today, pampers for £1, wahoo, huggies for just under 2 quid for a large size 2 pack, and a fab 1.25 voucher for pampers sensitive wipes, which were on offer 2 pack for 1.85 so had 2 packs for 60p bargain :happydance: oh and huggies wipes a huge pack for a little over a quid, good i thought, i am well and truly nappied out and havnt even used my boots baby club vouchers yet and got loads of them, will get more size 2 when baby is here. so made it to lidl on the way home and got one of those body cushions :happydance::happydance: , 

had awful bh today, and i can oficially confirm they are worse with each pregnancy FECK i was doubled over trying to breath through them, for a second we thought i was in early stages of labour which i didnt get with the girls, passed now, though 2 n half hours of them has shattered me, good thing the teeth only play up at night :dohh:

so were off to pizza hut tomorrow, leila's choice and taking 2 close friends and theyre lo's while my eldest is in school, cant be doing with party at home at mo too hectic lol.

hope you have all day good days, i've prepd spag bol just gotta cook the pasta later, and done a few batches of soup and stew for DH and Lo's for the freezer.

:hugs:


----------



## mummymadness

Im only on quickly , I missed tonnes again aint i lol .

OH had a small accident this morning meaning he had to have a small operation on his face , Nothing serious but he is in agony bless him , So im running round hectic making sure hes ok and the kids .
Bless his face looks like he has done ten rounds with tyson . Ill try read some posts quickly and will be back tommorrow . x .


----------



## pippam116

arctic role tigger, nooooooooooo dont do it lol, our hospital locks like that, and the babies have 2 id tags plus yes plus an alarm fitted on its ankle, just to make sure u dont wander off the ward rofl, it doesnt weight much and is tiny but u get a shock if the midwife has forgotten to remove it as ur leaving to go home.


----------



## pippam116

hope hubby feeling better soon mm,

dont rush round too much thou xxx


----------



## Beth_18

hope your other half is ok hun MM

thats great news on your home birth shifter!!

march will soon be here ladies anyone geting fed up and unconftable yet??
x x


----------



## KatienSam

yay for a home birth shifter!!!

Am i the only person who doesnt want a tour of the maternity unit?!!! if i heard some woman screaming like a nutcase it would scare the death out of me lol - i have been to the hospital many many times anyway so i know my way around buti certainly dont want to go there until its time!! ha ha!

im going to start cleaning the baby's clothes i think, i hadnt planned to do it yet but i want my bag done and baby clothes cleaned and ironed etc, i really want to finish the babys room so i am prepared i just cant bring myself to do it though, getting frustrated with my mind now grrrr!

have a nice evening ladies!

xx


----------



## Shifter

MM - hope your OH feels better soon :hugs:

Katie - when we looked around we didn't hear a peep out of anyone. I think the rooms are pretty well insulated. And if you do hear something just remember your hypnobirthing techniques!


----------



## pippam116

im doing mine too katie went from thinking wait there's time to i want it all done and now :lol: , i didnt have a tour of mine, didn't want one either, and was kindly told off for screaming, at our hospital, they always say we don't do screaming unless theres pushing, and as it happens i was screaming cos she was on her way out with out me pushing lmfao, so no more screams there for me! i will scream at home though i bet, poor poor nabors lmao


----------



## katycam

well i went to asda and there wasnt much there on sale tbh. i brought a nappy wrapper for £10 which i thought was ok though.

I would love to have a home birth but im too much of a wimp!

Hope your oh is ok MM :) xx


----------



## pippam116

katycam said:


> well i went to asda and there wasnt much there on sale tbh. i brought a nappy wrapper for £10 which i thought was ok though.
> 
> I would love to have a home birth but im too much of a wimp!
> 
> Hope your oh is ok MM :) xx

thats a good price, i wanted the play arch mat, but wasnt any when i went was piddled off as its out the way :dohh:

im a wimp and im avin one supposidly lolllllll


----------



## katycam

i dont think my parents would let me have a home birth even if i had the guts to do it as we are living with them at the moment!


----------



## Shifter

katycam said:


> I would love to have a home birth but im too much of a wimp!

Turns out I'm too much of a wimp for hospital! I'd much rather be at home where I will be comfortable, relaxed, and stand a much better chance of having a relatively quick and intervention-free birth!!

Being surrounded by all those machines was really scary and I was only on a tour! Not in the throws of delivery! :rofl:


----------



## PixieKitty

I'm 16, 17 this saturday :happydance: and you're right, it shouldn't be a trial run! Still, I wouldn't really want to give birth in this house, I'm not very happy here if I'm honest =/ if me and OH had our own place already I'd have defo gone down the 'homebirth' route :) 
Hehe we're making homemade vegetable soup atm, well I've done most the veg already, Dan's doing the carrots now (I hate cutting them, they fly off EVERYWHERE!)
Hmmm... found myself a new favourite tea :D Twinings Chai tea, tastes like cinnamon... any of you ladies tried it?
x


----------



## beancounter

Oh noes MM! not you OH's face too :( you guys sure are in the wars :hugs:


----------



## katycam

PixieKitty said:


> I'm 16, 17 this saturday :happydance: and you're right, it shouldn't be a trial run! Still, I wouldn't really want to give birth in this house, I'm not very happy here if I'm honest =/ if me and OH had our own place already I'd have defo gone down the 'homebirth' route :)
> Hehe we're making homemade vegetable soup atm, well I've done most the veg already, Dan's doing the carrots now (I hate cutting them, they fly off EVERYWHERE!)
> Hmmm... found myself a new favourite tea :D Twinings Chai tea, tastes like cinnamon... any of you ladies tried it?
> x

i get really annoyed when im chopping carrots because they ping everywhere lol glad its not just me!


----------



## pippam116

lol katy my mum doesnt wanna be here, said she'd get to the kids if she could, but to be honest she wont as the dirve here i could of had twins/triplets, expectto be showered and having a cuppa with the nabors before she arrives, and even then she wont take them out for a few hours cos her mazda mx5 only seats one of my lo's ur hummmmmm mummy can borrow my car, but wont leave hers parked up here even if im in enough said :lol: anmd i thought my inlaws were bad :lol:, starting to wish id had my previous at home shifter, id be more prepared now :O ur brave not a wimp!


----------



## Shifter

Fair enough Pixie. The whole point is to be comfy, if you wouldn't be comfy then it's a no goer :hugs:

Thanks pip  You'll be fine too hun :hugs:


----------



## pippam116

has anyone else got one of those body pillows?? sooooo glad i saw the post about the cheap one at lidl im looking forward to bedtime tonight!


----------



## katycam

i havent got one yet, let me know if its any good, i'll go get one tomorrow if its good :)


----------



## Shifter

I've got a v-pillow. It'll be handy as a feeding pillow after the birth too


----------



## pippam116

i have had one before, but it got left in loft at old house lol, they are good, just hadnt wanted to pay out 30 odd quid, so under a tenna suited me fine, its nicely filled out and has removable wahsable covers, i know mine will be well used as im breastfeeding and they are great support, my kids will pinch it when ive finished with it to i think lol


----------



## DonnaBallona

evening ladies, hope you're all feeling well today :hugs:

i lost some of my plug whilst i was at work today-a bit about the size of my fingernail. . . i called the midwives for reassurance and they said that labour could be as little as 3 or 4 weeks away. . . but i thought plugs could fall out for weeks and weeks before birth?? the baby is soooooooooo low it hurts when i walk too. . . the pressure on my madge and my backside is unbelievable!! sorry if TMI. . . lol :blush:

anyone else lost some of their plug yet? x x


----------



## tiggertea

YAY! glad your MW agreed to the homebirth holly :hugs: bet that's a weight off your mind now!

Happy birthday for Saturday Pix! (You know I'll forget between now and then!)

Ouch MM - hope your OH is ok? Don't rush about too much hun x

Pip - enjoy your body pillow! Wonder if I could convince hubby it's a necessity...... oh and flippin Tesco STILL had no Arctic Roll! :hissy:


----------



## Shifter

Hi Donna - little bits of plug like that can regrow :hugs:

I was just unloading the dishwasher and was going to start a nice dinner to celebrate the homebirth but I had to stop as I got this awful pain in my bump, kind of from the middle down. It wasn't BH or a contraction, it was really prolonged (several minutes). When I stood up straight and leaned back it made the pain worse. Now I'm sat down again and keep getting little twinges. Baby engaging do you reckon?

MW said bubs was head down and pretty low but still free when I saw her earlier.


----------



## pippam116

aww poor tigger, we have plenty i passed them today when doing my shopping :finger: :rofl: i would get you some and send it, but it might melt by then muhahahahahhahaha. :lol:

i will deff enjoy it, it's a must have save me moaning in the night as much or rolling into dh, hehe


----------



## pippam116

i lost some at 32 weeks donna, and nothing since was about 10p size, lol dont worry yourself :)

shifter hope that pain eases, sounds like baby engaging, i think thats what mine was earlier, and if it was i reckon it went fomr free to fully ouch :rofl: i thought it would hurt this time with it not being a new entrace lol have a rest hun


----------



## DonnaBallona

oh good, im glad i needent worry yet then. id like to make it to term at least,really!!! :dohh: thanks ladies :hugs:


----------



## pippam116

your at the exact same stage i was when things started to get niggly and would have myself worried it was lo about to arrive, but she's still in there cooking away for now, just hold tight it wont be long :))


----------



## tiggertea

that's kinda what i had last night shifter! 

pip - yet again.... I'M NOT LISTENING :finger::trouble: hehehe at this stage a melty one would be preferable to none at all :rofl:


----------



## mummymadness

Thanks for the kind words Girls , Andy says thank you too well actually he mumbled that rather than spoke it .

Im ok now Finnleys in bed and laylas sprawled out watching TV , It happened sooo quick .
He Tripped over my Kitchen step (Its kind of a high one so theres a drop) , When he tripped he smashed up teh front of his face and His tooth sort of popped through his cheek .
They rushed him straight through to oral surgery department and i think he was in shock .
We got home this aternoon and iv left him in bed since other than to take some lucazade up and pull the blanket over him ! , bless he never has accidents either .
At first he cried and said whta about your birthday ! Bless him i said thats the last thing that matters .

im glad every ones well , Nice to hear were having engaging and soon to be babies , Just think from Sunday we will be saying our babies are due Next month :) . xx .


----------



## aurora32

Glad you got your Homebirth Holly, hope the pain eases soon.....:hugs:

Hope you have a comfy nights sleep with your new body pillow Pip, and enjoy your arctic roll.

Sorry to hear about hubbies accident Gemma hope he is ok.

Poor Tigger have you still not managed to get some artic roll yet?

I have days when baby is really low Donna feels like baby is going to fall out, or ive got a bowling ball rattling around down there.

Happy birthday for the weekend Pixie.

If i have missed anyones thread im really sorry and :hugs: to them.


:hug:


----------



## mummymadness

That you Aurora hun , Im sure after much rest and recouperation he will be good as new if not a little bruised and scarred .
In teh family we seem to be full of accidents and problems lately , But im taking it in my stride i see it as the craps all getting out the way so we can have a nice problem free labour and baby comming home :) .
Hope your well hun ? . xxx .


----------



## tiggertea

I'm going to asda on thursday so hopefully get some then! haha who wants to bet i'll be off the notion by then?! typical me! 

On a brighter note.... i made some yummy chicken curry for tea tonight.... mmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## pippam116

off to bath the girls a mo, and get them off to bed, will do a lil ironing if i feel up to it and then have prezzies to finish wrapping, so may be back shortly. xx


----------



## pippam116

tiggertea said:


> I'm going to asda on thursday so hopefully get some then! haha who wants to bet i'll be off the notion by then?! typical me!
> 
> On a brighter note.... i made some yummy chicken curry for tea tonight.... mmmmmmmmmmm

sounds yummy, would go a treat with my arctic role! :rofl:


----------



## tiggertea

hope ur arctic roll chokes ya!  lol

i'm off to the bath now. didn't get it this afternoon coz had to go and collect that parcel..... which by the way wasn't my wool, but was some stupid junkmail catalogues all in one batch redirected from my old address :grr:


----------



## Shifter

Well, it has passed and was either baby engaging or stretching of EPIC proportions! I lifted top up to rub where it had been hurting and saw a whole load of brand new shiny purple stretch marks that weren't there before!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## icculcaz

woooooooohooooooooooooooooooooooo im now on leave til after i pop !!!!! oh yeah :dance: 


:hug: to all that need em :) hope ur all ok!


----------



## tiggertea

war wounds shifter! :)

not on leave or now on leave caz? assumin you're off now or you wouldn't be so happy lol


took a dizzy turn in the bath.... luckily i had just picked up the shampoo and dropped it onto the edge of the bath so hubby rushed in to "rescue" me.... wasn't fainting or anything so was a bit unnecessary but nice to know i wouldn't have been left to drown....


----------



## katycam

what does braxton hicks feel like? ive been getting period type pains really low down for the last 2/3 hours on and off.

do you reckon its anything to be worried about?


----------



## tiggertea

apparently BH don't hurt... but some of us have been having crampy pains low down this past couple of days and we reckon it may be baby engaging..... if you get really worried though call your MW hun.


----------



## katycam

tiggertea said:


> apparently BH don't hurt... but some of us have been having crampy pains low down this past couple of days and we reckon it may be baby engaging..... if you get really worried though call your MW hun.

i dont have my midwifes number. she has never given me contact details.
its making me feel a bit sick. my mum is panicking me because she reckons its labour pains, she always said there was no way im due in march.
aaaaaah i dont know what to do!


----------



## icculcaz

aye im off. finally. woohoo


----------



## pippam116

awww tigger must have been so flippin annoying going to get them junk mail things grrrr but did laff at ur expense must stop piking on ur arctic roles :rofl:

katy they are completely normal, but you do need to get some contact details for your midwife sorted, she should have left them for you,

i didnt have painful bh on my first and on second a few but mostly confusing wind etc and pressure engagement with them, they can be slightly painful, and my midwife has always said to expect them to be more on the painful side with this one, baffles me why, i thought would hurt more on the first when uve not done it before.

icculcaz wahoooooooo u can come play everyday now. kinda hoping to keep myself busy on here now im nesting in for the long hall of not going far from home,


----------



## tiggertea

katycam said:


> i dont have my midwifes number. she has never given me contact details.
> its making me feel a bit sick. my mum is panicking me because she reckons its labour pains, she always said there was no way im due in march.
> aaaaaah i dont know what to do!

:shock: she should have given you a way of contacting her!! 
your hospital's number will be in the phonebook (or www.bt.com) - if you are really worried, give them a call and ask to be put through to a midwife. :hugs:


----------



## katycam

tiggertea said:


> katycam said:
> 
> 
> i dont have my midwifes number. she has never given me contact details.
> its making me feel a bit sick. my mum is panicking me because she reckons its labour pains, she always said there was no way im due in march.
> aaaaaah i dont know what to do!
> 
> :shock: she should have given you a way of contacting her!!
> your hospital's number will be in the phonebook (or www.bt.com) - if you are really worried, give them a call and ask to be put through to a midwife. :hugs:Click to expand...

my doctors surgery/midwives are rubbish!
im gunna have a bath and see how i feel after.


----------



## tiggertea

pip - did you enjoy your icecream? lol it's all in fun! flipping catalogues for foreign holidays and other nonsense i don't have the money for... i'd love to know where these people get my name from!! :rofl: aw well - serves me right for ordering stuff off ebay in the first place.... if i wasn't expecting a parcel or two i'd just have got it redelivered and saved the diesel....

ya Caz! lady of leisure at last! you can join our mid-afternoon debates on exhilerating topics such as knitted placentas, dissected frogs and of course the infamous disappearing arctic roll............


----------



## Deb_baby

:happydance: i got some artic role :happydance: i was quite intriged into what it was so OH went and bought me some, its very nice,

:happydance: on the home birth Holly, i wanted one of those when i first found out but Stuart says no - prick he is! haha.

Been so uncomfortable again, mega toothache again and back to feeling sleepy again, glad got midwife tomo find out whats happening.

away to find something to eat now x x


----------



## pippam116

tiggertea said:


> pip - did you enjoy your icecream? lol it's all in fun! flipping catalogues for foreign holidays and other nonsense i don't have the money for... i'd love to know where these people get my name from!! :rofl: aw well - serves me right for ordering stuff off ebay in the first place.... if i wasn't expecting a parcel or two i'd just have got it redelivered and saved the diesel....
> 
> ya Caz! lady of leisure at last! you can join our mid-afternoon debates on exhilerating topics such as knitted placentas, dissected frogs and of course the infamous disappearing arctic roll............

:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:

u crack me up!


----------



## tiggertea

Deb_baby said:


> :happydance: i got some artic role :happydance: i was quite intriged into what it was so OH went and bought me some, its very nice,

:cry: artic roll :cry:

lmao


----------



## tiggertea

pippam116 said:


> :rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:
> 
> u crack me up!

i do try :smug:


----------



## pippam116

Deb_baby said:


> :yay: i got some artic role :yay: i was quite intriged into what it was so OH went and bought me some, its very nice,
> 
> :yay: on the home birth Holly, i wanted one of those when i first found out but Stuart says no - prick he is! haha.
> 
> Been so uncomfortable again, mega toothache again and back to feeling sleepy again, glad got midwife tomo find out whats happening.
> 
> away to find something to eat now x x

glad u have midwife appointment to see whats up, ohhhh the roel returns :happydance: poor poor tigger, :rofl:


----------



## pippam116

i have the sneakiest feeling my lil girl has been listening to my midwife appointments, i jsut squeeled oh the baby as i got a mexican wave type movement, and she came running with her hands out lmfaoooooooo


----------



## tiggertea

pippam116 said:


> i have the sneakiest feeling my lil girl has been listening to my midwife appointments, i jsut squeeled oh the baby as i got a mexican wave type movement, and she came running with her hands out lmfaoooooooo

awwwww! how cute! lol



Bean - I just been looking at your etsy shop - STOP making so many things I like please!!!! :D


----------



## beancounter

katy- the numbers for the princess anne should be at the very front of your notes. Here you contact you midwife by phoning the hospital, not your particular midwife. 

aw pippa, bless her!

LOL tigger Nooooooo ;) (I hope I have not been sleep pimping my shop have I?)


----------



## tiggertea

hahaha bean - did i mention that in real life i am in fact sherlock holmes and it was easy really! :smug: *looks all mysterious at the same time as being smug* lol

wish i could be a creative little thing all day every day and make some ££££ from it.


----------



## beancounter

I don't think I am a little thing no more :) I got it figured I linked direct to my flickr instead of doing the photoy thingummy (complex scientific term) sos now you can all e stalk me :rofl: knowing that I am not really a bean, I am a mushroom :rolf:

PS. Someone look at my profile- can you see a pic? I found place for a picture and it says it didnt upload but I can see it?? 

PPS the picture is a little bit wrong.


----------



## Shifter

Sounds like lots of us are getting engaging pains! :hugs: Katy, I'm sure that's all it is.

Pip - love the mexican wave description! And how cute of your DD!!!


----------



## Shifter

beancounter said:


> I don't think I am a little thing no more :) I got it figured I linked direct to my flickr instead of doing the photoy thingummy (complex scientific term) sos now you can all e stalk me :rofl: knowing that I am not really a bean, I am a mushroom :rolf:
> 
> PS. Someone look at my profile- can you see a pic? I found place for a picture and it says it didnt upload but I can see it??
> 
> PPS the picture is a little bit wrong.

I see your munkieeeeeeeeeeeeeee!


----------



## pippam116

beancounter said:


> I don't think I am a little thing no more :) I got it figured I linked direct to my flickr instead of doing the photoy thingummy (complex scientific term) sos now you can all e stalk me :rofl: knowing that I am not really a bean, I am a mushroom :rolf:
> 
> PS. Someone look at my profile- can you see a pic? I found place for a picture and it says it didnt upload but I can see it??
> 
> PPS the picture is a little bit wrong.

the pic is there


----------



## beancounter

wooohooo

Breast is best munkie :D :D

I'll away and leave you sensible types in peace then xx


----------



## Shifter

Hope you get those tracks ok Bean. I'm off now. See you all tomorrow xx


----------



## pippam116

nn shifter, ive just done a thread wiht my lo's bets on to see who my next addition looks like hehehe im all excited tonite xx


----------



## tiggertea

darn-it - my cleverness has been uncovered! :rofl: 

mushrooms and beans..... hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## pippam116

:rofl:


----------



## mummymadness

Im happy OH and both kids fast asleep im just resting on my own now phewwwwwwwwww.

Hope your feeling better Katy 
pip both your little girls are beautys i couldnt decide wich one your next lo will look like lol.
Night holly hun hope you sleep well :) .
Bean your shop is super cute :) .

Now I am going to make more effort to be active in this thread , I seem to miss loads and feel all out of sorts lol , My own fault really but dont wanna miss and goss lol .


----------



## katycam

Just had a bath and still hurting :(

What shop does bean have?


----------



## lolly101

Bean i can see your pic!!! If I can see it everyone must be able too!:rofl:

Tiggertea would you like me to post you some arctic roll?? Our Tesco had some today again!!!

Katy hope hose pains have gone now hun. I have been getting same pains last week:hugs:

I have eaten so much today does everyone else get days like that when they just can't stop eating!!!

MM hope your OH is ok hun:hugs: to him...Bless him for worrying about your birthday!


----------



## pippam116

mummymadness said:


> Im happy OH and both kids fast asleep im just resting on my own now phewwwwwwwwww.
> 
> Hope your feeling better Katy
> pip both your little girls are beautys i couldnt decide wich one your next lo will look like lol.
> Night holly hun hope you sleep well :) .
> Bean your shop is super cute :) .
> 
> Now I am going to make more effort to be active in this thread , I seem to miss loads and feel all out of sorts lol , My own fault really but dont wanna miss and goss lol .

wish mine were asleep, they being naughty and im trying to wrap her prezzies for tomoz, hubby gone to rescue his cousin whos broken down in the middle of no where and that was hours ago, 

we wont let you miss any goss! its usually me posting load of carp!

i'd love to have another like me, but then chloe and her hair, an equal mix would be great too, im getting really excited now as are the girls, 19 days till term :happydance: sad cow aint i


----------



## mummymadness

hi Lolly hun hows you ??? .
I know how sweet was that , Im just concerned about him not my birthday bless him .

Iam sooo happy today thow sounds silly but i now feel 100% onwards and upwards our family luck is changing to good luck all bad things out the way . xxxxxxxxx .


pip your not sad at all hun , Iv even counted the hours down thats sad pmsl . Hope your girls manage to sleep soon bless her all excited . x .


----------



## pippam116

i get days like that too lolly, especially when i stuff arctic role and think of tigger :rofl:

xxx


----------



## tiggertea

katy - bean has an etsy shop, which i uncovered just moments ago lol
if you are really worried about those paind hun give the hospital a call.... at least if they say it's normal you won't worry so much anymore!

lolly - melty arctic rolly goodness! :rofl:

mm - you've had loads on today, don't worry about catching up - I'm sure you haven't missed that much excitement! lol glad you're getting a little rest now :hugs:

pip - :grr:


----------



## lolly101

Hi hun!!! I am fine thx... Petunia moving about loads now Im drinking more... My Mum and Dad at theatre having thier xmas pres from us.- Anton and Erin from Strictly. They were very excited earlier too!!! Des just left to pick them up!!!

Will you be able to go out for a meal on a diff day hun when Andy better??
Lets hope it a good time for you now..the next time you go hosp is to have bubby!!!!:happydance:


----------



## lolly101

Pip I'm glad I'm not the only one who pigs out!!!:rofl:I'll leave the arctic roll tonight my mum has made bread pudding!!!! YUM YUM!!!


----------



## pippam116

oh yuck i had mini eggs, and they wernt all that, i think my teeth would agree too, why does it get worse at night, i stuff all day and nothing then as soon as my head hits the pillow the pain kicks in, grrrrrrr


----------



## lolly101

:hugs:Pip....hope its ok tonight for you..It's commonly known as Sods law tho x


----------



## pippam116

lolly101 said:


> :hugs:Pip....hope its ok tonight for you..It's commonly known as Sods law tho x

:hugs:

aww thats what its called :happydance:

atleast im getting to the bottom of it, i should be fine im all happy for my lil leila cant believe my current baby is 3 :O aslong as i dont wake up at 5.50 as i did back then in labour :rofl::rofl:


----------



## mummymadness

I was the same with finnley started at stupid o clock lol .

Yep were thinking of Going next week Lolly hun , Allthow Andy keeps saying he is going to get better for Friday , I think he is a little over in thustiastic lol .
Hope your mum and dad really enjoy there night hun what a great prezzie :) . x .


----------



## tiggertea

well ladies :hugs: to all - i'm off to bed! 
talk to you all in the morning! :D


----------



## mummymadness

Night Tigger hun iam only here for about 30 mins then gonna try pick a good book up and manage to read more than 3 pages lol .


----------



## lolly101

nn Tigger...I got 10 mins til M and D home, then I'm on tea duty!!!

I went into labour about 4am with Dan too....Typical.. 

3 pages MM you better than me..I manage half if I'm lucky!!!:rofl:


----------



## katycam

im off to bed too, hopefully pains will be gone by the time i wake up xx


----------



## lolly101

Right I'm on tea duty now so I'll say goodnight and catch up you all tomorrow:hug:


----------



## pippam116

nn girls, got everything done, working myself up cos dh not home yet and his phones off, gives me heart failure wen that happens grrrrrrrr


----------



## mummymadness

Lol pip dont go having a heart attack lol.
I was suppose to be having an early night , But Andy is sprawled out on the bed and i dont wanna wake him bless after his ruff day :( , So i got watching poker instead they allways put poker on soo bloody late lol . xx .


----------



## tiggertea

mornin all!
kept hubby awake tossing and turning again :( just had a cry (damned hormones!) coz i thought he was cross with me.... turns out he's not - just very tired! lol
anyways - he's off to work about 25mins ago and i'm wide awake again.... joy of joys!


----------



## Logiebear

Morning ladies. I actually only got up 4 times last night :rofl: Feels like I have had loads of kip, I mean I've had about 5 hrs! Must be a record for the last 10 weeks atleast :rofl:

Curled up in bed last night and watched How to Lose Friends and Alienate People. The Simon Pegg film with Kirsten Dunst. It was really good and funny. Gonna have a nice early night tonight.

Have mum and toddler group with the boys this morning so should be fun, I'll be knackered by lunch :sleep:

Hope you all have lovely days xxx


----------



## katycam

Morning All :)

I had a really rubbish sleep last night. Still getting cramps but they dont seem to be as bad this morning.

Hope everyone is ok x


----------



## aurora32

Morning Girls,

How are you all today?

My new washing machine getting delivered today :happydance: as my old one packed up beginning of last week, so il be able to catch up on my washing now thank goodness i had visions of going into hospital to have bubs and a mountain of washing waiting for me when i got home.

Hope your cramps settle down soon katy.

Hope you have a relaxing day Tigger seen as you didnt get much sleep.

Have fun at mum and todds Logie.


:hug::hug::hug:


----------



## katycam

Woo new washing machine, my mums one is dying and she has finally realised she needs it to be repaired! If not im going to have to get mine out of storage and let her use mine!


----------



## aurora32

Im the worlds worst i seem to break washing machines so much, most ppl have a washing machine for ages me im lucky if i get it past the 3 year mark before is done, but simple fact with 4 kids you kinda need a working washing machine.

Yikes.....Just noticed 33 weeks today :happydance::happydance: not long to go now.



:hug::hug:


----------



## tiggertea

hellooooooo! i'm not alone on the boards anymore :happydance:

yay for new washing machines! lol (who'd have thought an appliance like that would be cause for celebration!?)

glad cramps are easing off katy

enjoy mum and toddler logie!

i've had quite a productive morning so far.... swept and hoovered the entire downstairs, set up a new email address for hubby and got it all working on his laptop, checked ebay for early-morning bargains (none you'll be glad to hear!) and had a browse on etsy for some ideas for a new "project".....

not bad before 9am!!!


----------



## pippam116

morning girlies, well apart from fighting over my body pillow with dh all night ( everytime i went for a pee i would come back and hed have his legs wrapped round it giggling in his sleep) had a few nasty smacks for that :rofl: 
put birthday banners up this morning, and tripped into some stingys boohoooooooo, my ankles are all lumpy and saw, so i had another rant at him for that cos they shouldn't even be there and that makes it his fault, he got rid of them instantly and scurried off into the dark hahahaha. and now lo's are playing with leila's bday prezzies, whi did i get her a hoover that sounds real, ffs my head!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

have a nice day ladies im around this morning, then trogging off with loads of toddlers to pizzahut buffet


----------



## pippam116

morning tigger, wow u have been busy, done my downstairs, but dont think i can stretch to upstairs too, not dressing kids till 5 mins before i go out, can't be doing with mucky party frocks lmao, must have some brecky pronto im starvinnnnn


----------



## tiggertea

hehehe noisy toys pip..... never a good idea!
enjoy your pizza buffet...... mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm pizza!:pizza:


----------



## beancounter

OMG what is it with boys and the pillow theft??? Mine will literally steal mine out from between my legs... he sort of snuggles up behind me then makes a knee grab for it. then there is no pillow keeping my legs separated and comfy. 

Been listenin to the hypno CD on my pod. Thanks shifter you are the bestest :D


----------



## katycam

oooh pizza hut :)


----------



## pippam116

lol i actually never fancy pizza, but like buffet cos i love the salad and them bacon bits, and plenty of choice with the toppings of pizza mmmmmm, really looking forward to it now, 

when i said to dh look what i bought he wasnt bothered, but he seems to think its fab now, by 6ish i lobbed it at him n said here have it i want some sleep without your legs wrapped round me, :rofl: kids calling it a sausage this morning and sat on it, think i'll buy everyone one jsut for some peace :)


----------



## pippam116

omg 38 days to go, feck, wheres the last few weeks gone, omg term in 17 days :O 

crap crap crap


----------



## tiggertea

i'm not doing upstairs today either (except maybe get stuck into "the clearout" again..... end of jan approaches and i've still stuff o my to-do list for the month!!! not good!

men = pillow stealers!!!! :grr:


----------



## beancounter

he steals my munkie sometimes too!


----------



## pippam116

:toothpick: friggin teeth


----------



## tiggertea

edit: men = pillow and munkie stealers :gun:


----------



## katycam

i wish my man was here, id let him steal my pillow!


----------



## pippam116

katycam said:


> i wish my man was here, id let him steal my pillow!

:hugs:


----------



## lillysmum

morning ladies!! my OH is actually buying me one of those body pillows from lidls :) getting it at the weekend, am hoping it will help my pelvis and hips feel more comfy at night :) seeing as my pelvis feels like its splitting apart to varying degrees of pain throughout the day :(


----------



## lillysmum

katycam said:


> i wish my man was here, id let him steal my pillow!

:hugs:


----------



## tiggertea

aw katy hun :hugs:


----------



## KatienSam

i had two of those body pillows and they didnt help me sleep at all just took up loads of room in the bed lol the dog now uses them!

hope you have a lovely day ladies!

the April mums have overtaken us on posts now, so we wont get a reputation for being the chatterboxes!

xxx


----------



## beancounter

aw katy/I'm glad to hear you wouldnt let him steal your munkie though. It's possible to go too far ;)


----------



## katycam

lol im a loser! i miss him loads!


----------



## tiggertea

don't be silly katy hun - it's gotta be hard for you esp with all those pregnancy hormones messing with your head too!


----------



## tiggertea

who wants to see a joke that had me in stitches just now (i warn you - it's a longish read but well worth it IMO!)


----------



## tiggertea

The Smiths were unable to conceive children and decided to Use a surrogate father to start their family. On the day the proxy Father was to arrive, Mr. Smith kissed his wife goodbye and said, 'Well, I'm off now. The man should be here soon.' 

Half an hour later, just by chance, a door-to-door baby Photographer happened to ring the doorbell, hoping to make a sale. 'Good morning, Ma'am', he said, 'I've come to...' 

'Oh, no need to explain,' Mrs. Smith cut in, embarrassed, 'I've Been expecting you.' 

'Have you really?' said the photographer. 'Well, that's good. Did you know babies are my specialty?' 

'Well that's what my husband and I had hoped. Please come in And have a seat !.

After a moment she asked, blushing, 'Well, where do we start?' 

'Leave everything to me. I usually try two in the bathtub, one On the couch, and perhaps a couple on the bed. And sometimes the Living room floor is fun. You can really spread out there.' 

'Bathtub, living room floor? No wonder it didn't work out for Harry and me!' 

'Well, Ma'am, none of us can guarantee a good one every time. But if we try several different positions and I shoot from six or Seven angles, I'm sure you'll be pleased with the results.' 

'My, that's a lot!', gasped Mrs. Smith. 

'Ma'am, in my line of work a man has to take his time. I'd love To be In and out in five minutes, but I'm sure you'd be Disappointed with that.' 

'Don't I know it,' said Mrs. Smith quietly. 

The photographer opened his Briefcase and pulled out a portfolio of his baby pictures. 'This Was done on the top of a bus,' he said. 

'Oh, my God!' Mrs. Smith exclaimed, grasping at her Throat. 

'And these twins turned out exceptionally well - when You consider their mother was so difficult to work with.' 

'She was difficult?' asked Mrs. Smith. 

'Yes, I'm afraid so. I finally had to take Her to the park to get the job done right. People were crowding Around four and five deep to get a good look' 

'Four and five deep?' said Mrs. Smith, her eyes wide With amazement. 

'Yes', the photographer replied. 'And for more than Three hours, too. The mother was constantly squealing and yelling - I could hardly concentrate, and when darkness approached I had to Rush my shots. Finally, when the squirrels began nibbling on my
Equipment, I just had to pack it all in.' 

Mrs. Smith leaned forward. 'Do you mean they actually Chewed on your, uh...equipment?' 

'It's true, Ma'am, yes.. Well, if you're ready, I'll Set-up my tripod and we can get to work right away.' 

'Tripod?' 

'Oh yes, Ma'am. I need to use a tripod to Rest my Canon on. It's much too big to be held in the hand very Long.' 

Mrs. Smith fainted!

:rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## aurora32

My mum loaned me her big body pillow as she never uses it and at about 3am this morning it got lobbed out of bed i was more uncomfortable with it than without, fed up of not getting comfy in bed and seeing just about every hour of the night,

Awww Katy oh will be back before you know it......:hugs:

Teeth still bothering you pip?......:hugs:

Morning Katiensam, ow are you feeling today hunn?

:hug::hug:


----------



## aurora32

tiggertea said:


> The Smiths were unable to conceive children and decided to Use a surrogate father to start their family. On the day the proxy Father was to arrive, Mr. Smith kissed his wife goodbye and said, 'Well, I'm off now. The man should be here soon.'
> 
> Half an hour later, just by chance, a door-to-door baby Photographer happened to ring the doorbell, hoping to make a sale. 'Good morning, Ma'am', he said, 'I've come to...'
> 
> 'Oh, no need to explain,' Mrs. Smith cut in, embarrassed, 'I've Been expecting you.'
> 
> 'Have you really?' said the photographer. 'Well, that's good. Did you know babies are my specialty?'
> 
> 'Well that's what my husband and I had hoped. Please come in And have a seat !.
> 
> After a moment she asked, blushing, 'Well, where do we start?'
> 
> 'Leave everything to me. I usually try two in the bathtub, one On the couch, and perhaps a couple on the bed. And sometimes the Living room floor is fun. You can really spread out there.'
> 
> 'Bathtub, living room floor? No wonder it didn't work out for Harry and me!'
> 
> 'Well, Ma'am, none of us can guarantee a good one every time. But if we try several different positions and I shoot from six or Seven angles, I'm sure you'll be pleased with the results.'
> 
> 'My, that's a lot!', gasped Mrs. Smith.
> 
> 'Ma'am, in my line of work a man has to take his time. I'd love To be In and out in five minutes, but I'm sure you'd be Disappointed with that.'
> 
> 'Don't I know it,' said Mrs. Smith quietly.
> 
> The photographer opened his Briefcase and pulled out a portfolio of his baby pictures. 'This Was done on the top of a bus,' he said.
> 
> 'Oh, my God!' Mrs. Smith exclaimed, grasping at her Throat.
> 
> 'And these twins turned out exceptionally well - when You consider their mother was so difficult to work with.'
> 
> 'She was difficult?' asked Mrs. Smith.
> 
> 'Yes, I'm afraid so. I finally had to take Her to the park to get the job done right. People were crowding Around four and five deep to get a good look'
> 
> 'Four and five deep?' said Mrs. Smith, her eyes wide With amazement.
> 
> 'Yes', the photographer replied. 'And for more than Three hours, too. The mother was constantly squealing and yelling - I could hardly concentrate, and when darkness approached I had to Rush my shots. Finally, when the squirrels began nibbling on my
> Equipment, I just had to pack it all in.'
> 
> Mrs. Smith leaned forward. 'Do you mean they actually Chewed on your, uh...equipment?'
> 
> 'It's true, Ma'am, yes.. Well, if you're ready, I'll Set-up my tripod and we can get to work right away.'
> 
> 'Tripod?'
> 
> 'Oh yes, Ma'am. I need to use a tripod to Rest my Canon on. It's much too big to be held in the hand very Long.'
> 
> Mrs. Smith fainted!
> 
> :rofl::rofl::rofl:

:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## katycam

hahaha :)


----------



## Shifter

Bean - no probs hun, happy to share :D

Katy - :hugs: it must be very hard for you hun.

Debz - :rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:

SIL called last night, she was fine about NY, she understands more than MIL about us not wanting to go with baby. Hubby told her about the home birth and she seemed pretty positive about that too. 

But here's the scary bit... MIL wants to be here for the birth :shock: and that's before she knows we're having it at home! I made faces and said "That's not something my MIL needs to see!" Hubby passed this on :rofl: He doesn't want any more people here either. It will be quite crowded enough with us, 2 MWs and my mum. He's going to suggest they come up only after I'm in established labour, so it might all be over before they get here (4-5 hour drive) and he wants them to stay in a hotel, not with us. Phew, I didn't need to suggest any of that, he came up with it himself!

Bean - I feel left out, how do I find your etsy shop? :blush:


----------



## KatienSam

aurora32 said:


> Morning Katiensam, ow are you feeling today hunn?
> 
> :hug::hug:


im still feeling weird, really worried about it to be honest, i hope it goes away soon. i cant even think properly anymore, just feel lost in myself!! :cry:

I have tried to google things but i cant seem to find any sort of explanation to what it could be.

I cant even think about the baby without loosing concentration which is sooooo not me.

do you think it will go once i have had the baby? could it just be new hormones making me feel a bit weird?

xx


----------



## tiggertea

at least hubby backed you up without having to be told to holly! :yipee: OMG I can just imagine how much extra stress having the MIL @ birth would mean.... NIGHTMARE!!!!

katie - hopefully this new feeling is just crazy pregnant hormones sending you a little bit funny.... it will pass i'm sure! :hugs:


----------



## aurora32

An influx or drop in hormone levels which happens during pg can cause a chemical imbalance which in turn can cause panic/anxiety type attacks and feelings, once baby is here and everything has settled down im sure you will feel better hunn, have you talked to your mw? what does she say about it? Are you worrying about the birth of baby or how you will cope etc either consciously or not as all those factors can lead to how you are feeling hunn......:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## aurora32

Shifter said:


> But here's the scary bit... MIL wants to be here for the birth :shock: and that's before she knows we're having it at home! I made faces and said "That's not something my MIL needs to see!" Hubby passed this on :rofl: He doesn't want any more people here either. It will be quite crowded enough with us, 2 MWs and my mum. He's going to suggest they come up only after I'm in established labour, so it might all be over before they get here (4-5 hour drive) and he wants them to stay in a hotel, not with us. Phew, I didn't need to suggest any of that, he came up with it himself!
> 
> :

OMG i couldnt cope with that id be making damn sure my MIL wasnt there, just some things you dont share with the inlaws and thats one of them, my sentiment is i didnt need her there when bubs was concieved certainly dont need her there for the birth, she'd be trying to tell me what to do id end up lamping her knowing me.

Hope you have had LO before they arrive Holly.


:hug:


----------



## Shifter

Thanks guys, the in laws won't be permitted into our house until after bubs is with us and things (i.e. me!) have been tidied up a bit.

Katie - BIG :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: if you haven't already you should really talk to your MW about how you're feeling. It's probably hormones, but that doesn't mean you should just put up with it. :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## March mummy

aurora32 said:


> Ive not got my coupon thingy yet to get the free bag how long does it take after you join for it to come are they slow at sending.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :hug:

up to four weeks hun, I still havent received my voucher and it feels like ages ago now I applied, its bloody annoying as it means I keep having to go back to old house to check if its there as its the only thing that they wouldnt change the address for, stupid bloody boots. I glad its only one pack of nappies I have to buy and not hundreds as only want to use disposables for when in hospital where you obviously cant chuck them straight into the washing machine and when I out and about.


----------



## Logiebear

Back from mum and baby group and if one person says "you must be due soon" I'll SCREEEEEEAAAAAAAAMMMMMM! :hissy::hissy::hissy:

Sounds like you have all had productive mornings ((cough cough)) when you have pulled yourselves away from here lol

Don't blame you for not wanting you MIL there that's a bit creepy Holly lol


----------



## tiggertea

I was in boots yesterday and can't decide if i'm gonna bother using the voucher or not... i get a matching change-bag with my travel system package so don't know if there's any point (I know that makes me sound soooooooo tight but I've been buying huggies all along too.... not sure I want to buy any pampers! :rofl:) 
and like march mummy - i'm half planning on reusables so don't want to end up with a cupboard full of disposables either....

oh and i'd like to see te bag out of the box so i can assess it's usefulness but the horrid boots woman wouldn't allow it! :grr: :rofl: bet she thought i was a right twat wanting to "assess the usefulness" of a freebie!


----------



## icculcaz

ive been productive 4 a change....... 2 loads of washing dun n drying atm, pots washed, sides wiped, ironing done, loo bleached, spent time with sister.... in a bit im going round to my friends' as its her little boys birthday aswell as my dd's today :)


----------



## Logiebear

tiggertea said:


> I was in boots yesterday and can't decide if i'm gonna bother using the voucher or not... i get a matching change-bag with my travel system package so don't know if there's any point (I know that makes me sound soooooooo tight but I've been buying huggies all along too.... not sure I want to buy any pampers! :rofl:) and like march mummy - i'm planning on reusables so don't want to end up with a cupboard full of disposables either....

Don't use it then hun. The bag is ok but in my mind it isn't big enough if you are going out for any real length of time as you can't fit that much in it. You'll need space for food and milk and nappies too when they get a little older so I wouldn't bother.

I love Huggies Newborn and much prefer them anyway.


----------



## Logiebear

Meant to say that Asda do have the mum and baby week on now and they have a great Tommee Tippee micro steriliser for only £10 and the breast pump too for only £10. Not to mention the nappy wrapper and it's cartridges for £10 each! Fab prices. I'm going for the nappy bin after Costco tonight!


----------



## mummymadness

Glad you feel better Katy and your no looser hun , You just miss your loved one *Hugs*.
Yayyyyy for wahing machine Aurora .
Happy birthday to your little girl Pip .
Hope you feel better soon Katie hu .
Holly Glad you dont have to have MIL gawping at your lady bits lol lol .
Tiggertea i had to giggle at that Joke .

I had an ok Night finnley woke up for an hour ! , I went in to move him at 1am as he was hanging of his toddler bed and when i went to move him he instantly woke up lol typical , He was fast off after an hour thow .
Poor OH woke up looking like elephant man , I really really feel for him . The surgeon did mention the next day swelling but i never realised how much ! , He can barely talk he said the pain isnt whats the problem its the tightness of the stitches and swelling ... I took a picture to show him in the future how bad the swelling looked .

Off to take layla to pre school back later . xxxx .


----------



## March mummy

My boots do have them out on display to look at but as Logie says if you plan to be out for hours then it probably not big enough, I figure that it'll be fine for me as one my handbag the size of most peoples overnight bags, so can always out extra clothes and jackets of baby's in there and well A free changing bag is better than no changing bag, but as you said you get one with your travel system so its probably not worth it. When I first planned, I planned ot have two bags so that one was ready and waiting at all times, so if needed to pop to shops wouldnt have to sort out bag first as tehre would be one by the door and one that I use, but that now sounds like too much work to keep on top of organising two bags instead of just one and well that means I have to actaully buy two (or one if get free one to) and me be very poor. lol

Sorry I havent replied to many posts I cant keep up with whats being said at moment as still trying ot sort out new place and when i get back on there more than a page to read so my mind goes blank on whats been said.

Kns: Hope you fell more like your old self soon hun, have you spoke to your MW about it yet, what did they suggest? And bg cheers at fact you reach final box in 2 days time. Wohoo. Not long left now at all. (scary must work on babys room instead of procrastinating on here. :rofl: procrastination is fun!


----------



## March mummy

God holly i ant imagine how you must have felt when your MIL said she wanted to be there I would rather kill someone than have my MIL there. In fact I think it'd be her I killed, she'd probably tell me that she would give birth like that and that i was making way too much mess or something adn totally look down at me. (yeah cos she did such a great job at bringing up her kids, err one ran away and they dont even know if still alive, one moved to virtaully the other side of the world and dont talk to her just to get away, one stole a car a messed himself up big time by doing so, so cant actaully do much for himself and other well thats ex so we will say no more on subject, but please she would so pick up on every little thing)

When she came round to my old house (univited I'd like to add) which was only a small place I had bought for myself whilst studying at uni and as an individual person not a couple, she commented on how she wouldnt have bought the house and that it was too small for her and a waste of money, err thanks for that don't remember asking for your opinion, the hilarious thing is she said its OK for one person or someone like Sasha (her granddaughter) err I was a Sasha when I bought this place. Stupid cow, and as it happens I wouldnt have bought her place three floors and 4 bedrooms for one person is a bit extreme if you ask me. Way too much housework.

Ok jsut reaslsied I ranting about MIL, going to stop now as Im sure she not really that bad. (hmm). Lets jsut see what happens havent heard from her since I sent her pics from 20 week scan so she a very caring woman as you can tell. I mean she helped buy for this baby soo much, (i think she bought a toy duck and a blue photo album for me) only one of those items I have actually been given, and they very useful items when I cant even afford a cot/moses basket/bed for the baby. 

Grr if it wasnt for my mum helping out like she has I would have absolutely nothing. :cry: MIL's are such pains. How come mums are soo much better than MIL's especially when they also mums? I swear I will not be one of those awful MILs when my LO grows up.


----------



## Shifter

To be fair, when MIL mentioned this to SIL she had no idea we were going for a home birth, I think she probably just wanted to be in the waiting room at hospital. SIL said MIL is good at just being a supportive background person (SIL has done this twice, once at home - unplanned). But MIL *is* a MW, so I just have this nightmare image of her jumping in and trying to deliver the baby :rofl: but I wouldn't even want her in another room in the house for this. Even if I never saw her, it's just a private thing between me and hubby you know? We want a nice quiet environment for this, not the TV buzzing and in-laws chatting in the next room.

I'm very pleased that she is so keen to be here though, seeing as she has been so funny about us moving etc. I'm glad that the imminent arrival of her third grandchild is overriding that and that she wants to come visit us 

I have a confession though ladies... it wasn't my fault... the hormones made me.... I just had pancakes for lunch :rofl:


----------



## Shifter

march mummy - :hugs:

Oh, and my Spirit of Nature order just arrived :happydance: have my biodegradable disposable nappies stacked up in the nursery now! (I'm also only planning to use them for first few days then only now and then when out and about)


----------



## icculcaz

now, id like to do the reusable ones BUT..... i wouldnt know where to start with em......


----------



## March mummy

Lol, your MIL doesnt sound too bad then atleast she respects your wishes for her not to be there, I suppose it must be ahrd for her seeing as she does have the experience, but I definately would want just a quiet room for me and OH if was having at home as it is I having mine at hospital (as long as he waits long enough) :rofl: and it will be with my Mum or Aunt and obvioulsy MW staff etc but thats it, In ot a side show after all.

Hmm pancakes, do I have any eggs left, I so want something sweet like that now, I as jsut thinking about cake but havent got any. :cry: I need something really sweet for a change, i usually crave savoury but have eaten most of those bits now anyway but dont have any cake as wasnt craving it, have loads of chocolate but dont really fancy that. :( will have to have a raid of cupboards me thinks.


----------



## icculcaz

mmmm pancakes......... oh made me hot dogs.... not quite as nice


----------



## beancounter

I don't think I would allow my MIL past devon. Not that she seems to be that interested anyway. Obviously saving up a big cash present for after the arrival, hahahah NOT. 
I have forgotten everything I was going to say. I ought to leave the house I think, because I didnt yesterday- but it looks horrible out..

How's life as a free woman icculcaz?


----------



## Shifter

icculcaz said:


> now, id like to do the reusable ones BUT..... i wouldnt know where to start with em......

Check out the eco-friendly product forum for threads about washable nappies hun. 

https://www.babyandbump.com/eco-friendly-products-services/

There is a lot of choice out there and it's easy to get lost in it all. Your best bet is to get hold of a few samples and see what works for you and your lifestyle.

HTH xx


----------



## beancounter

oh yeah- screw boots. I found a nice bag I think I will buy. Its big, and I wont have to wait for vouchers/sell my soul/deal with the shrivelled old hag who seems to think I am about 12. 

I should go in and find out her name so I can report her though. Perhaps I will ask to see the bag so I can see her name tag and then report her for general evilness.


----------



## March mummy

I soo need to get my arse in gear and start ordering things properly, I just dont ahve anywhere to put them at the min, totally organised my room now so that atleast if nthing else egets done before baby is born he'll have an organised room to be in and roll around on etc. Although he really does need a bed. Should be getting cousins Moses basket soon, but its all stored in my auntys loft and we not allowed round there to get it at moment as I cant go into loft nor can aunt and everyone else is banished as have recently had colds or have LO's that are Contaminated with Chicken Pox which they dont want Uncle to catch as still going through Chimo and may be too much for him. 

:cry: I need to get sorted. I really wish hadnt have tried moving so late on, and I confused now as to what ot do about my old house as was putting it up for rent but rent prices have really fallen and I would haveto put it down to such a level to compete that it wouldnt even cover the mortgage payments :hissy: but all houses in area up for sale around mne (so same type of place) are up for really reasonable rates and I kinda would happily take an offer of a little less than they have there places advertised so mght have to put it on the market, but then I haveto go back down there to show estate agent in and trust them to look after the palce. grr I dont know what to do.


Oh and the council are stupid and trying to take all my money. :cry: :cry: :cry:


----------



## March mummy

Bean: Lol your posts do make me laugh, i can see the film now Beans revenge at boots.


----------



## Shifter

We're still trying to rent our old house out. Our agent says the price we are asking is perfectly competitive for the size and area etc. It's just a matter of time to find the right tenant. Luckily for us, the recent interest rate reductions have dramatically lowered our mortgage payments, so we could afford to drop our rent a little with the market. 

I'm glad we put it in motion before we moved, it would be difficult to arrange things now as we live so far away. So big :hugs: hun, there is no easy solution for you I know. Do you have a friend or neighbour that you left a spare key with who might be able to help out with lining up an agent?


----------



## March mummy

Shifter said:


> We're still trying to rent our old house out. Our agent says the price we are asking is perfectly competitive for the size and area etc. It's just a matter of time to find the right tenant. Luckily for us, the recent interest rate reductions have dramatically lowered our mortgage payments, so we could afford to drop our rent a little with the market.
> 
> I'm glad we put it in motion before we moved, it would be difficult to arrange things now as we live so far away. So big :hugs: hun, there is no easy solution for you I know. Do you have a friend or neighbour that you left a spare key with who might be able to help out with lining up an agent?

Not really the problem with where I used to live is that most of the people around me where polish so it was really hard to ask them to do anything likethat for me, they really nice people and i get along with them really well, they even bought me babygrows when found out I was having a baby, but its jsut soo hard to ask them to do anything as they dont understand you well enough and everyoen else I know in the area lives miles away from where I live and doesnt have a car (i was taxi). 

Its not too bad I suppose as I need to go back to check on post but its just a nuisance as its atleast 2and half hours away from where I now am. 

Maybe I should send a key to lolly and get to her to help. :rofl:

Its not jsut the mortgage payments that are the problem with aving the house empty as I also benefited from the interest drop but the extra was going towards buying babys cot and bouncer. 

I think i need to either rob a bank or win the lottery. (I think I have more luck with the robbing a bank)

Sure it'll all work out in end its jsut soo fustrating, but its nice to know I not the only one waiting on everything to sort itself out.

:hug:


----------



## Shifter

I'll help you rob a bank hun! 

Maybe line up a few estate agents in one day and take a trip down to show them around. Then pick the one you like best to handle the rental/sale. You can hand over keys the same day once you've decided and then it's over to them to find you a tenant or buyer. You can put your house on both sale and rental markets at once and see what comes along first.

Although there are other houses in your old neighbourhood up for sale, try to find out from local estate agents how long they've been on the market. We have houses all around us that are up for sale and have been for almost a year. Even at a competitive price you could have trouble selling because there are so few buyers out there right now.

:hugs:


----------



## March mummy

Yeah i know that its the wrong time to have to house up really. I got the number of a few agents, I just need to find a day that I free to go down there and sort it all out. I know a few of the houses havent been on the market long as they just been converted to houses from the big building that used to be there but I sodnt know how long hte others have been, will have to look into that. Luckily because its near the town centre but n a quiet part and near the beach, it does have potential and houses there are still selling, just not ure how much people are dropping the prices to sell them. I need to keep mine at a certain price to make anything on it as have put in a lot of building work on the place since I moved in so kinda need to get that money back. 

MAybe they'll be some more polish move to area soon as they still seem to have money to buy. :rofl:


----------



## March mummy

Oh and as for robbing a bank , itr may jsut come to that. have you got your balaclava.


----------



## March mummy

Sorry but just found this website when joking about and I have to say you really can be told anything on the internet. :rofl:

www.ubersite.com/m/20025

its how to rob a bank and 10 tips to actually get away with it. :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: 
By the way I not actaully going to do it (just incase people were startign to think that I actaully have become clinically mad) it would be nice idea but would not actaully do it ever! :rofl:


----------



## Shifter

:rofl:


----------



## passengerrach

o my god theres actually a website on how to rob a bank lmao!!


----------



## beancounter

i think we may have a problem making a getaway. I can see it on crimestoppers now. Size of a house, walks like john wayne, spends 15 minutes arranging pillows in the car before spending another 15 clambering slowly in and arranging the seat belt...


----------



## Shifter

beancounter said:


> i think we may have a problem making a getaway. I can see it on crimestoppers now. Size of a house, walks like john wayne, spends 15 minutes arranging pillows in the car before spending another 15 clambering slowly in and arranging the seat belt...

pmsl - no really, Bean you meanie :cry: tena lady moment :cry:


----------



## beancounter

lol i was describing me. Plus, to implement the foolproof internet plan, we would need to rob a bank in order to afford all the explosives etc....


----------



## aurora32

beancounter said:


> i think we may have a problem making a getaway. I can see it on crimestoppers now. Size of a house, walks like john wayne, spends 15 minutes arranging pillows in the car before spending another 15 clambering slowly in and arranging the seat belt...


:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## March mummy

bean you do crack me up. :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:

Could you imagine if anyone startedto read this thread from this point, with the topic being How to rob a bank, they would wonder what March Mummys was really code for. 

:rofl:


----------



## March mummy

The code words Cheesecake. :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## aurora32

March mummy said:


> The code words Cheesecake. :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## pippam116

Logiebear said:


> tiggertea said:
> 
> 
> I was in boots yesterday and can't decide if i'm gonna bother using the voucher or not... i get a matching change-bag with my travel system package so don't know if there's any point (I know that makes me sound soooooooo tight but I've been buying huggies all along too.... not sure I want to buy any pampers! :rofl:) and like march mummy - i'm planning on reusables so don't want to end up with a cupboard full of disposables either....
> 
> Don't use it then hun. The bag is ok but in my mind it isn't big enough if you are going out for any real length of time as you can't fit that much in it. You'll need space for food and milk and nappies too when they get a little older so I wouldn't bother.
> 
> I love Huggies Newborn and much prefer them anyway.Click to expand...

if you have a home bargains, the breast pump and steriliser is cheaper than that there ( the tommee tippee one's ) save a few more quid if u can. xx


----------



## KatienSam

pmsl - you lot are all crazy!! i thought my mind was a bit messy, i come online and loads of heavily pregnant women are planning a bank robbery! :rofl:
makes me feel normal!

thank you for your well wishes ladies, i have spoken to midwife but all she could say was go to day care and have baby checked! and baby was fine, so she isnt bothered, i have another appointment about size of baby with consultant on tuesday so i will mention it to him too.

just got back from the shops, got the final bits for my bag (except lip balm - always forget something lol) and so im going to start washing some baby bits so i can finalise my bag tomorrow! wooooo!

i bought myself a big handbag too :D i cant wait to go shopping again when baby is here! yay!

xx


----------



## tiggertea

pip's back from :pizza: was it tasty?! hehe

this robbing a bank thing.... i'm imagining an army of pregnant :ninja::ninja::ninja: waddling in :gun: blazing and then "the getaway" in a people carrier exactly as bean described.... :laugh2: :lol: :rofl:


----------



## tiggertea

https://www.etsy.com/storque/events/baby-surprise-3176/

baby shower day on etsy :)


----------



## Shifter

Katie - your MW has a duty of care to you as well as your baby. If you are having anxiety due to subconscious worries about being a first time mum (totally understandable) then you need looking after. I'd book an appointment with your GP as they will be able to refer you on if necessary :hugs:

Bean & Debz - :rofl: pregnant ninja bank robbers! Maybe we should hire a non-pregnant driver for the getaway, then we just have to waddle to the vehicle and carefully arrange ourselves without having to worry about the actual driving bit :rofl:


----------



## Shifter

Munkieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeees!


----------



## tiggertea

holly - nah.... we'd only have to split the loot an extra way then.... i reckon we could manage it ok :rofl:
actually - reading your last post - yup! munkie sounds perfect! :rofl:


----------



## mummymadness

Lol at you girls , I wanna be in teh bank robbing group lol ... Ill waddle away with the cash up my jumper no one will suspect i promise lol .

Sorry to hear m/w wasnt very bothered about you hun , I really do hope you feel more your self real soon **Hugs** .

I feel a proper meany today , I sat and eat a massive plate of sausages and chips while poor andy is on Cold soup :( , I must admit thow the sausages where yummy bless his cotton socks . xxx .


----------



## icculcaz

im bored already bean!!!!!! OH winding me up, kids annoying..... aaargh!!!!

can i rob a bank? nah i cant even walk....


----------



## beancounter

i think march is too late for this baby shower, I'll have to wait till the next one to score a freemunkie ;) 

oh sod it. I signed up anyway. 

i know that most of the time I am not really working I am plotting bank robberies and eating cheesecake, but I really can't see me stopping work properly caz. Things are slow atm (hence my eternal presence) but I really have to go and sort out my gallery order... ho hum. Boy birth announcement cards are all done now, so I can have a child of either gender :D


----------



## tiggertea

and what do these boy cards look like bean/mushroom lady? ;)


----------



## beancounter

much like the girl ones with an extra magpie :D

i have to do the washing up now. I knew the day would come when I ran out of plates :hissy:


----------



## Shifter

Bean - love the addition to your avatar :rofl:


----------



## icculcaz

Shifter said:


> Bean - love the addition to your avatar :rofl:

i was just thinking that....... :rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:

whats ur official politically correct job title bean?


----------



## LittleBee

Hi there!! :) Still in bed..taking a break after my false contraction episode..
I hate doing nothing!!
The only thing that makes me happy is the Stokke stroller we're taking as a present from my BIL...can't wait to use it!!
11 February I have my doppler appointment and I hope to get a 3d foto of baby that hasn't shown face till now (he's back to back)..


----------



## icculcaz

11th feb? good luck.x im hoping its all over for me by then...... me walking to school n back todays done something...... im not in any pain, just uncumfy n cant close my legs...... (waits for the comments) and me bits feel odd... didnt think she could drop any more than what she already was......


----------



## aurora32

KatienSam said:


> pmsl - you lot are all crazy!! i thought my mind was a bit messy, i come online and loads of heavily pregnant women are planning a bank robbery! :rofl:
> makes me feel normal!
> 
> thank you for your well wishes ladies, i have spoken to midwife but all she could say was go to day care and have baby checked! and baby was fine, so she isnt bothered, i have another appointment about size of baby with consultant on tuesday so i will mention it to him too.
> 
> just got back from the shops, got the final bits for my bag (except lip balm - always forget something lol) and so im going to start washing some baby bits so i can finalise my bag tomorrow! wooooo!
> 
> i bought myself a big handbag too :D i cant wait to go shopping again when baby is here! yay!
> 
> xx

Hunn your midwife has a obligation to look after you and baby, dont let her fob you off, id go see your Dr and explain things to him/her see what is suggested you shouldnt have to be going through this alone, i dont mean that literally i mean as in professional help. Hope you get something sorted soon.

:hug:


----------



## icculcaz

aye get the old bag telled! my mw dont wanna c me either says its not down to her, but my consultant to see me.... cum n sit in my corner......


----------



## pippam116

tigger it was good thanks, had a house full, and im now starving again lol kids were well behaved and enjoying fone mins now my mums come to see the birthday girl, bh doing my sweedeeeeeee


----------



## mummymadness

Just had stew it was lovely .
Had a few aches and pains today probably too much running round while OH has been crook .
Hope every ones well . xxx .


----------



## icculcaz

kyra's just been given her makka pakka 4 her birthday and is completely over the moon with it.... should i worry???? she's 11... lol


----------



## tiggertea

beancounter said:


> much like the girl ones with an extra magpie :D

:rofl: i guess i could probably have worked that one out if i'd put my brain into gear before asking :blush:
i too am a fan of the addition to your avatar bean..... although i would have liked it to say "mmmmm.... arctic roll" :lol:
which reminds me - thats going on the sopping list for tomorrow!! 


aw crap - can't remember what else it was i wanted to say :cry: anyone noticing a pattern of me saying that?! :hissy:

I've the tea over (bangers and mash with beans... mmmmmmmmm) and Mathew's lunch made for tomorrow - go me! all before half 6!!! so that leaves me free to do a little more doodling tonight (worked like a mad woman at bubs room this afternoon and def had some BH and those crampy kinda pains after so taking it easy this evening!)


----------



## icculcaz

mmmmmmmmmmm bangers n mash....


----------



## tiggertea

mmmmmmmmmmmmmmm indeed..... it's hubby's fave dinner (overgrown child! lol) but i'm not complaining - cheap, quick AND tasty!


----------



## icculcaz

my fave too


----------



## Shifter

Hubby is out for a work dinner. I hate doing dinner just for me, I get lazy! Tonight I had bacon, chips and beans. It was ok, but I wasn't terribly enthusiastic as I dished it up.


----------



## KatienSam

oooo i love bangers and mash too! we had KFC for dinner though - naughty!!

just had a lovely slice of CHEESECAKE lol

xxx


----------



## mummymadness

Mmmmmmm cheesecake , I baught a dark chocolate one from Asdas think its called GU or something like that , And ice cream to accompany Ohhhhh carnt wait till later lol . x.


----------



## Shifter

*shakes fist*

Damn you all and your pudding talk! I'm going to have to go and make another apple crumble now!


----------



## DonnaBallona

we had bangers and mash too-how odd!! :happydance:

actually, I dunno why im doing this :happydance: coz ours was blimmin' horrible.well, I thought so anyways so I didnt eat it. felt a bit sick actually-I always do that. I cook dinner when Im hungry and think "COR I really REALLY fancy that. . ." and then when its cooked im like this :sick: Wierd and very frustrating!! x


----------



## icculcaz

i want cheezcake!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! had to settle 4 chocolate gooey fudge birthday cake mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## KatienSam

got to love a bit of pudding lol

i just had an odd thing sticking out of me, im sure it must have been an elbow it was all bony and weird and i had to push it back in :rofl: i now have a lump sticking out of my left side, sometimes i really wish i could work body parts out better lol

OH was in bed the other night with his hand on my belly and baby pushed its foot out onto daddys hand... soooo cute, sam was giggling to himself about it (he thought i was asleep) he doesnt get much chance to experience it like i do everyday so it must be lovely to have that connection! :cloud9:

xx


----------



## Shifter

Aww Katie  I love how excited hubby gets when he feels movement, it's still so special to him because he feels things so much less than me. It's lovely to see that bond forming :cloud9:


----------



## pippam116

all this talk of food lol, midwife has just popped in with some info and a video on bf, which i was reluctant on but she insisted i have a look cos things have changed even from a few years ago ( apparently, the point when we used to stop feeding when baby messes about is the point when they get the most calories and goodness, thats the point when midwife used to say change boob, so im actually glad i looked at the video and read up a bit, feeling more confident and maybe i can pass over more than 3 months this time, she kindly checked baby too cos she though bump looked low and i offered her some yummy choc bday cake and a cuppa. :lol: :happydance: baby is deffo fully engaged, and though can move not much chance now so low, this explains (TMI) my grapes :blush: returning today, the pressure obviously, so not too impressed bowt that, but had them with previous lo's and they popped day before labour and was fine so not worrying myself. :happydance: im sooooo happy :)) mum has also just said if i get to due date and no appearance she will book ten days off and come stay with us, im thrilled cos will only let me go 7 days over, so atleast if i go that long i know i wont b alone :)) sorry ramble over, just in good mood, and everyone has left, and dh gone to play footy,


----------



## Shifter

Good news about your mum pip!


----------



## pippam116

shifter, jsut saw ur having waterbirth, are u renting? is it alot? i would love that but worried kids might try n jump in rofl


----------



## tiggertea

mmmmm all these puds - have to admit we didn't have any today! will be picking something up in asda tomorrow though.... hehe it's on the list in cap letters.... PUDDING (that's just below Arctic Roll which is in supersize caps and lots of !!!!! after) :rofl: my shopping list is a good read at times!

Aw bless your OH Katie :cloud9: he's bonding with bubs!

Yay for your mum pip - gonna be there when you need her!


----------



## KatienSam

i forgot to tell you guys earlier that Jade text me, she will be back online soon but had been to hospital because she was getting pains/tightenings, she is ok though!

xxx

i do wonder how it will feel when baby is fully engaged, im only 1/5 at the moment and i have started to get the shooting pains down there, i feel more comfy with my legs open (how lady-like lol)

i am trying to make a concious effort to sit in an upright position on my sitting bones in my bum rather than slumped back on my coxics (sp?!) whatsit, as it helps the baby to turn so its back is out and not back to back. so im sitting in a yoga like position on the sofa these days trying to keep the pelvis open and my back straight!

i do feel uncomfy tonight though, this bump is getting quite big now lol i love it though, i will miss the bump :cloud9:

xxx


----------



## lolly101

March mummy said:


> Maybe I should send a key to lolly and get to her to help. :rofl:


sure hun no probs!!!:rofl: my sil lives near ASDA and the train station is that closer for you????

all this talk of bagers and mash mmmmmI did canneloni tonight, now I'm wishing I did bangers, mash and beans!!!My mum has made a bread pudding.! We have eaten half of it already!!! It is sooooooooo delicious!! She has had instructions to bring me soem in hospital too!!:rofl:

KnS I agree with the others, you need to talk to your Dr if your mw not helping..its prob hormones but you need to feel happy in yourself too...:hugs:I had PND really bad with Dan and you want to avoid that if you can at all... My hubby loves to feel baby move too!!! She sticks her bum out!!! We get the odd kick but mostly bum!! i have to sit with my legs open too,,,then when I get up its painful!!!!! I'm already thinking how much I'm gonna miss my bump, it's worse cos I know this is my last one too


----------



## KatienSam

lolly101 said:


> KnS I agree with the others, you need to talk to your Dr if your mw not helping..its prob hormones but you need to feel happy in yourself too...:hugs:I had PND really bad with Dan and you want to avoid that if you can at all... My hubby loves to feel baby move too!!! She sticks her bum out!!! We get the odd kick but mostly bum!!

PND is the only thing i can think of that is worrying me about the pregnancy etc, im worried i will get it and wont bond with baby etc, I will speak to them about it. I have great support from my OH and family though, my OH is my rock he has been soooo supportive through my period of madness. 

I feel a little better today, I dont think i have had a 'moment' today when i suddenly felt panic (they just come over me suddenly when i enter a part of my brain lol) i have been out with OH, im trying to not let it defeat me and getting out of the house despite being worried i will get an attack when im out! i think im making it worse myself - the mind is a very powerful thing!


----------



## KatienSam

pippam116 said:


> shifter, jsut saw ur having waterbirth, are u renting? is it alot? i would love that but worried kids might try n jump in rofl


i would worry about my dog and OH if we had a pool at home too. OH has already stolen my birthing/exercise ball to sit on when he is playing his PS3 :dohh::rofl:


----------



## lolly101

Hun don't worry PND is gonna stop you bonding. I had it for 4 years and I bonded with Dan instantly. My main prob was how I felt about myself and it took me breaking down in the Docs for them to insist I need help... I knew I'd got it I just had no strength to get it sorted... Des was great with me too, very patient...Just make sure you speak to someone...when I had my counselling we went right back to my childhood and got lots of things sorted....I'm not gonna get it this time cos if I feel the same I'm going to the Docs to get it sorted straight away... Being on here will help too cos we've all got each other to talk too about how we are feeling :hugs:


----------



## Shifter

pippam116 said:


> shifter, jsut saw ur having waterbirth, are u renting? is it alot? i would love that but worried kids might try n jump in rofl

I've bought one :rofl: Someone on the homebirth uk yahoo group was offering it for £75 inc postage so I jumped at it! :happydance:

https://madeinwater.co.uk/pool.html

Am off for a nice relaxing bath now, going to put my hypno cd on and practice in water :rofl:

Glad you're feeling a bit better Katie, hope it continues for you :hug:

NN all, see you tomorrow
xx


----------



## KatienSam

Ahhh shifter you seem soooo excited about your homebirth, thats great!! Hypnowaterhomebirth - thats pretty cool!

xx


----------



## lolly101

:hugs:Nn Shifter, enjoy your bath!!! Glad you got your bargain!!


----------



## tiggertea

nn shifter!


----------



## pippam116

hahahahah what are men like katie, :lol: im kinda hoping lo stays in till 40 weeks, though hey think its slim with previous earlyness, :rofl: my mum lets say is always v busy, and she seen how worried i was a week or so ago, so obviously thought she'd offer, no point her taking time off before cos only get a week to ten days, and if she had time off and lo hadnt arrived it would be kinda waisted, so we figured if i get to 40 weeks its likely it will come some time soon. so very happy, and she never made it on time for birth of the girls :lol:


----------



## mummymadness

Hi Girls , Glad the hypno cd is going well Holly hun :) .
Glad you have had a good day today Katie and no moments .
Lolly hope your well .
And good news about your mum Pip :) .

Im alone again as OH is fast asleep swelling still bad , Had soem water and a sit down and no aches any more wich is better . xxxx .


----------



## pippam116

nn shifter, ty mm, glad no aches ne more x


----------



## KatienSam

lolly101 said:


> Hun don't worry PND is gonna stop you bonding. I had it for 4 years and I bonded with Dan instantly. My main prob was how I felt about myself and it took me breaking down in the Docs for them to insist I need help... I knew I'd got it I just had no strength to get it sorted... Des was great with me too, very patient...Just make sure you speak to someone...when I had my counselling we went right back to my childhood and got lots of things sorted....I'm not gonna get it this time cos if I feel the same I'm going to the Docs to get it sorted straight away... Being on here will help too cos we've all got each other to talk too about how we are feeling :hugs:

I am very open with Sam and will tell him if i think there is a problem, he is worried about it as well, because after i had a miscarriage in 2007 i had a really hard time coping with my emotions etc, i wouldnt go out of the house without sam and i worried if he went anywhere because i was scared of loosing him as well! I saw a counsellor about it and then i fell pregnant again (so i felt happier again). So Sam and I have both looked into it and he knows what to look out for and i will just tell him if i feel anything is not right.

i am convinced its just a surge of hormones though, now baby has started to engage and body is preparing for the big finale, im feeling better by the day so something is leveling out :happydance:


----------



## lolly101

Evening MM!!!!

i'm good thanx...had a lovely day with my Mum and Dad!!! for once me and Dad did't argue!!! i must be mellowing in my old age!!! got scan 2moro and anti d....

Hope hubby is on the mend soon hun Happy Birthday for 2moro(it is 2moro isn't it??? me and my preg brain!!!) Hows u anyway??? (and you not alone when you on here..we all there with you!!! LoL!!!)


----------



## tiggertea

:rofl: we talk so much about pudding in here that one of the ads at the top is:
"Rice Pudding
Find Great Pudding Recipes! 
1000s of Free Recipes with Recipe Toolbar
Recipes.alottoolbars.com/Pudding"


----------



## mummymadness

Ohh yes hun its Thursday tommorrow isnt it dohhh my memory is like a sieve lol .

I will be thinking of you tommorrow hun , Please feel free to text and let me know how you are , Lets hope theres lots of fluid around baby girl :) . xxx .


----------



## KatienSam

your never alone when your on here MM, i hope your OH is on the mend! x


----------



## pippam116

katie, just seen uve gone 35 weeks, when do we go to last ticker for some reason i thought it was at 35 +1


----------



## mummymadness

Do you know i thought that too Pip hun , Complain at your ticker Katie hun lol it aint shifting over lol .
Thank you for that katie hun , He seems ok trying to do what men do best brave face on it all , I know deep down it worries him .
He keeps saying his stitches feel tight but i guess theres nowt that can be done about that .
I was thinking today about how close you are now hun wow soon you will be full term !!!!!.



EDIT = just checked the ticker site looks like it changes at 35+4 . xx .


----------



## KatienSam

im not sure hun i think its 35+4 - not long now....

xx


----------



## pippam116

aww well every bit closer u get we follow behind you, i cant wait till march mummies start debumping, its soooo exciting, :happydance:


----------



## KatienSam

mummymadness said:


> Do you know i thought that too Pip hun , Complain at your ticker Katie hun lol it aint shifting over lol .
> Thank you for that katie hun , He seems ok trying to do what men do best brave face on it all , I know deep down it worries him .
> He keeps saying his stitches feel tight but i guess theres nowt that can be done about that .
> 
> 
> Has he got something for the swelling? the stitches will be tight until the swelling etc goes down, must be uncomfy for him, hopefully with a little rest and TLC it will start to get more comfy as the days go by
> 
> xxClick to expand...


----------



## lolly101

Thanks MM I will text you as soon as I know:hugs:


Pip I always look at Katies ticker cos I know soon after we all copy her!!!WOW!!! not long!! it doesnt' seem like long ago we were all new on here and the 3rd tri seemed like a long way in the future!!!. Nowthere are babies due in SEPT!!!!


----------



## pippam116

i was thinking thaT lolly, 5 ish weeks still seems forever but reminding myself its only 2 ish till term starts then its only round the corner, yipeeeee


----------



## mummymadness

Yep got some tablets for pain wich have something in to help take swelling down apparently hun , I think hes trying toa ct brave but uncomfertable .

I allways follow Katies ticker too lol , I know if Katies getting close then we all follow lol .

Ill be sure to look for text tommorrow hun . xxxxx .


----------



## KatienSam

ha ha i always look at everyones tickers and there are starting to get less and less that are in front of me which is quite scary, once we start popping we wont stop though, like the feb mums, they have been going crazy recently!!

im nearly into the days left with a '2' at the beginning! 12 days until baby is full term!! so many little things coming up that make it seem soooo much closer, i cant wait until i have my baby!!

it only seems like a few weeks ago that i was taking pictures of my BFP :rofl:

xxx


----------



## tiggertea

KatienSam said:


> it only seems like a few weeks ago that i was taking pictures of my BFP :rofl:

I was thinking along those lines today too! Thought 9 months was WAY longer than it has been :lol:


----------



## beancounter

KatienSam said:


> once we start popping we wont stop though, like the feb mums, they have been going crazy recently!!
> 
> 
> xxx

Mmmm pringles.


----------



## lolly101

I know what you mean Katie!! i still got my preg test in the drawer!! I can't throw it out til shes here safely!! I'm paranoid if I throw it away my pregnancy will end!!! Daft cow I am!!!:rofl:


----------



## Deb_baby

Hi all.

Had my midwife appt this afternoon. Baby is only measuring for 31 weeks but shes not worried, took my bloods ( only 5 weeks late) turns out the midwife led centre has closed so now i nolonger like my midwife haha nearest one is Kendal, but we discussed it and if i only want midwifes then i can have it :happydance:

omg KnS your so close and bein 1/5 engaged, im only 4/5.

Finally got my dentist appt...for next wednesday at 12, so will be counting that down. hopefully she gets rid of my toothache x


----------



## icculcaz

eek!!! im a day behind ya k&s. im 35+1 today due march 4th..... im not gonna get that far tho.... 

hopin for a date 4 induction on monday for the week after. woohooooo 2 weeks to go!!!!! gonna refuse to move til i get a date.....


----------



## pippam116

it seemed to drag early on, but going by and since i joined here it flies, i checked my emails today and had 32 33 and 34 week newsletters unread from bounty, and usualy id be opening them each saturday :) ive got deb as a text buddy but nearer the time can i get some numbers for few others of u, incase she happens to be in labour herself, id come straight on and let u know but feleing midwife hangs about for hours at homebirth lol


----------



## beancounter

lordy I couldn't be arsed to TAKE my pregnancy test, let alone photo it or keep it. How bad am I?


----------



## KatienSam

Deb_baby said:


> omg KnS your so close and bein 1/5 engaged, im only 4/5.

thats the same engagement. the baby is 1/5 engaged meaning 4/5's are free (they write it as how much they can feel out of the pelvis so i am 4/5's as well) i just find it easier on the brain to think 1/5th of babys head is in, rather than 4/5th of baby's head is out lol

xx


----------



## icculcaz

they wont tell me if im engaged...... not expectin em to tbh.... wi it bein me 3rd bub.... but i feel left out now...


----------



## pippam116

they told me wouldnt engage till last few hours or infact labour itself on my third and my second but was engaged for 3 weeks on last, feck knows this time rofl


----------



## icculcaz

KatienSam said:


> Deb_baby said:
> 
> 
> omg KnS your so close and bein 1/5 engaged, im only 4/5.
> 
> thats the same engagement. the baby is 1/5 engaged meaning 4/5's are free (they write it as how much they can feel out of the pelvis so i am 4/5's as well) i just find it easier on the brain to think 1/5th of babys head is in, rather than 4/5th of baby's head is out lol
> 
> xxClick to expand...

then they do the hokey cokey.......


----------



## lolly101

When did they tell you if you are engaged??? they didnt say anything to me last week...Is is because I had a scan and they didnt measure me etc do you think??


----------



## KatienSam

bean what did u do to confirm your pregnancy!? did u just ponder for a few weeks and presume you were pregnant?! ha ha 

i was peeing on a stick on a daily basis waiting for mine lol

x


----------



## icculcaz

dunno m8.... they keep measuring me.... and poking me, and faffing with her head... good job i do me bikini lines the nite b4 eh?


----------



## pippam116

mate my midwife will be scarred for life, think i need to get my bushwacker sorted rofl, cant see it and all my mirrors r high up, not using one on stairs, its in view of front door, and could be hoovering stairs for some days after :rofl: ,


----------



## KatienSam

they told me when i went to have baby checked out at the day centre thing, she did an examination and wrote it in my notes! i lay there for half an hour with the straps on me thinking next time i have this i will prob be in labour!!! watching the little lights and the graph print out, i had no idea what it all meant though!

icculcaz - you cant have your baby before me, thats jumping the queue! lol!! i wouldnt leave until they give you a date either hun, you need to prepare childcare arrangements etc so hopefully they will tell you!

xx


----------



## tiggertea

now there's a point.... how untidy is unacceptable?! :rofl:


----------



## pippam116

im hoping lo comes when my lil girls on half term at end of feb, so i have someone tall enough to open the front door, 3 year cant reach and she do a runner if chloe wasnt home lol


----------



## beancounter

KatienSam said:


> bean what did u do to confirm your pregnancy!? did u just ponder for a few weeks and presume you were pregnant?! ha ha
> 
> i was peeing on a stick on a daily basis waiting for mine lol
> 
> x

oh, I left a little pot of pee on the bathroom window ledge and went back to bed. The OH was too excited to sleep so he did it (it was a wilko brand 99p dunkie one). He did wake me up to show me the result. I probably said something very inspiring like 'jolly good'


----------



## lolly101

pippam116 said:


> mate my midwife will be scarred for life, think i need to get my bushwacker sorted rofl, cant see it and all my mirrors r high up, not using one on stairs, its in view of front door, and could be hoovering stairs for some days after :rofl: ,


:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:you could just give it the:finger::rofl:


----------



## icculcaz

im impatient knS!!! im far too used to the graphs n lights... im next on that horrid machine tmz morning at 10am...


----------



## KatienSam

i dread to think what my bush even looks like, when im in the bath and OH walks in his face says it all (even a little comment occasionally like 'thats something special' and im sure he doesnt mean it in a loving way :rofl:), i just darent look! will have to get the mirror out and give it some work i think!!


----------



## beancounter

*ponders*
If I plait it, does thatcount as 'tidy'? corn rows, perhaps..


----------



## lolly101

beancounter said:


> KatienSam said:
> 
> 
> bean what did u do to confirm your pregnancy!? did u just ponder for a few weeks and presume you were pregnant?! ha ha
> 
> i was peeing on a stick on a daily basis waiting for mine lol
> 
> x
> 
> oh, I left a little pot of pee on the bathroom window ledge and went back to bed. The OH was too excited to sleep so he did it (it was a wilko brand 99p dunkie one). He did wake me up to show me the result. I probably said something very inspiring like 'jolly good'Click to expand...


Bean:rofl:If that was me someone would have prob knocked the pot over!!


----------



## icculcaz

n [email protected] bushwacker!!!


----------



## pippam116

i never bothered on my other 2, so dh doesnt know why i would now especially with bump being double the size of when i had number 2 lmfao, however, when midwife measures bump she gets me to hold it on pubic bone, maybe when i lower the trousers the birds nest looks frightfully tangled lmfaoooooooo mind you she did have a good feel when she told me i was engaged, poor cow!


----------



## icculcaz

beancounter said:


> *ponders*
> If I plait it, does thatcount as 'tidy'? corn rows, perhaps..


im more angled towards a grade 2....


----------



## KatienSam

icculcaz said:


> im impatient knS!!! im far too used to the graphs n lights... im next on that horrid machine tmz morning at 10am...

i feel for you, i was sooo bored and bloody hot in there, felt like a science experiment (lm starting to look like one i know lol)

babys heartrate jumped around loads, is that normal? sometimes it was flashing green, then it would go orange and if i took my finger off the probe thingy it occasionally went red lol!

i hadnt felt baby move all day before i got there but it did some sort of irish jig as soon as those things were tied over my belly!


----------



## beancounter

bugger it. I'm gonna let it roam freely. 

nighters allx


----------



## icculcaz

my mw just rags me skirt down a bit n kinda thumb n finger poke/squeezes/jabs/fiddles millimeteres above the old lady garden area n says hmm...... wassall that about...


----------



## pippam116

:rofl:


----------



## icculcaz

aye sounds ok to me kns.... donny's ctg machine dosnt have lights just a heart rate and toca readings... scarletts baseline readings are between 140 and 150 bpm and graph's all over the place. they like a lot of accelerations in the heart rate then dropping down to baseline and a few movements in a 12 min run usually. then machine says criteria met n i go home...


----------



## tiggertea

:rofl: they'll just have to take the gardens as they find em then ladies - what *we* can't see isn't really there....


----------



## icculcaz

nite bean. ya nutter..... just think more left theres more to wash afterwards..... dont 4get ur pube shampoo.


----------



## tiggertea

https://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=120367189231

bambino mio nappy set - size small brand new only a few mins to go - sitting at £18

our heating just broke so i'm officially penniless coz it needs fixed pronto :cry: otherwise i'd be keeping this particular little bargain to myself :finger: :rofl:


----------



## KatienSam

short back and sides ha ha (well baybe not back, front?) bit of a trim up.

god knowing my luck i will drop the mirror guesstimate and end up having to do some kind of comb-over look - that will keep the midwife entertained (and any others than she meets to discuss it with lol)


----------



## tiggertea

KatienSam said:


> god knowing my luck i will drop the mirror guesstimate and end up having to do some kind of comb-over look - that will keep the midwife entertained (and any others than she meets to discuss it with lol)

:rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## icculcaz

tiggertea said:


> :rofl: they'll just have to take the gardens as they find em then ladies - what *we* can't see isn't really there....

im quite lucky... i got the bikini line areas n thats about it.... bar about 5 pubes..... in the leftover bits..... :rofl:


----------



## KatienSam

icculcaz said:


> nite bean. ya nutter..... just think more left theres more to wash afterwards..... dont 4get ur pube shampoo.

pube shampoo :rofl: they dont tell you to put that in your hospital bag do they


----------



## icculcaz

tiggertea said:


> https://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=120367189231
> 
> bambino mio nappy set - size small brand new only a few mins to go - sitting at £18
> 
> our heating just broke so i'm officially penniless coz it needs fixed pronto :cry: otherwise i'd be keeping this particular little bargain to myself :finger: :rofl:

eek!!!!!


----------



## icculcaz

nope.... but i hear vosenes the best 4 after-birth pube washes....


----------



## tiggertea

i know i'm so mad - had planned on bidding but darned oil heating just completely packed up and it's prob gonna cost a fortune to rectify.... these things usually do don't they?! so can't really be buying nappies when i'm gonna be hit with a bill at the weekend! :cry::cry:


----------



## pippam116

rofl, i had to show my nabor the lady garden last time, who am i kidding, she was sat with chin on sofa arm almost up my doo dar day, and she says shes forgotten even how bad it was, she says prob trying to get over the nightmares she has lmfao


----------



## icculcaz

hmmmm well bub doesnt need to poo in em right now so i c ur logic


----------



## tiggertea

icculcaz said:


> nope.... but i hear vosenes the best 4 after-birth pube washes....

o dear.... imagine if anyone started reading our thread at this point..... :blush: and then they go back a few pages and read all about our bank robbery plan..... they'll be sending the men in white coats for the lot of us!!!!


----------



## lolly101

KatienSam said:


> icculcaz said:
> 
> 
> im impatient knS!!! im far too used to the graphs n lights... im next on that horrid machine tmz morning at 10am...
> 
> i feel for you, i was sooo bored and bloody hot in there, felt like a science experiment (lm starting to look like one i know lol)
> 
> babys heartrate jumped around loads, is that normal? sometimes it was flashing green, then it would go orange and if i took my finger off the probe thingy it occasionally went red lol!
> 
> i hadnt felt baby move all day before i got there but it did some sort of irish jig as soon as those things were tied over my belly!Click to expand...


Mine did that last week!! Petunias hb was from 125-160bpm and when thye put that thing on my tummy I swear she was trying to kick it of!!:rofl:

Mary Mary quite contrary how does your garden grow:rofl:

I'm gonna get DH to help me before I go in to hosp..I can imagine us all in labour trying to neaten oursleves up!!! With bleeding as we get a pain!!!


----------



## pippam116

:lol: arctic roll :finger:


----------



## icculcaz

pippam116 said:


> rofl, i had to show my nabor the lady garden last time, who am i kidding, she was sat with chin on sofa arm almost up my doo dar day, and she says shes forgotten even how bad it was, she says prob trying to get over the nightmares she has lmfao


id refuse to get that close to my neighbour.... *shudders (shes vile)* nice to see sum pl are erm close to theirs tho....... :rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## tiggertea

icculcaz said:


> hmmmm well bub doesnt need to poo in em right now so i c ur logic

exactly - sensible hat firmly on unfortunately..... hate missing a bargain! :grr:


----------



## icculcaz

bleeding?????? circumcision more like!!!!


----------



## icculcaz

tiggertea said:


> icculcaz said:
> 
> 
> hmmmm well bub doesnt need to poo in em right now so i c ur logic
> 
> exactly - sensible hat firmly on unfortunately..... hate missing a bargain! :grr:Click to expand...

there may be a cheaper set with your name on em next week :)


----------



## pippam116

icculcaz said:


> pippam116 said:
> 
> 
> rofl, i had to show my nabor the lady garden last time, who am i kidding, she was sat with chin on sofa arm almost up my doo dar day, and she says shes forgotten even how bad it was, she says prob trying to get over the nightmares she has lmfao
> 
> 
> id refuse to get that close to my neighbour.... *shudders (shes vile)* nice to see sum pl are erm close to theirs tho....... :rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:Click to expand...

she was my birthing partner and new wat she was on about more than the 2 paramedics that got me to hospital it was that or 2 bil's :rofl: she had no underwear on dh had to run round and bang the door, and when she said 2 secs i need to get dressed he dragged her round as i had already pulled sink of wall


----------



## tiggertea

pippam116 said:


> :lol: arctic roll :finger:

:ignore: :ban:


----------



## lolly101

icculcaz said:


> bleeding?????? circumcision more like!!!!

:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:

My neighbour works in SCBU!! So i hope she doesnt get to see my lady garden,,she might get to see Petunias tho!!


----------



## tiggertea

icculcaz said:


> there may be a cheaper set with your name on em next week :)

:hugs:


OMG they went for £18 plus £8.50 p&p..... £26.50... half bloomin price! lol. gutted.


----------



## pippam116

brb himself moaning to go on adtrader


----------



## lolly101

I had a look too hun...there will be more....:cry:


----------



## icculcaz

i wouldnt let my vile neighbour near me if i was in labour or not...... she'd nick me pain relief drugs 4 a start...... she makes me feel nauseous thinking about her.... *shudder*


----------



## icculcaz

anyhoo me being here aint getting me in the bath, makin kid's dinners 4 school tmz or washing the pots.... suppose id better drag mesen off n make sure me pubes are presentable 4 the morning.


----------



## tiggertea

yep lolly - thinking the set i won on sunday might be enough to use as a "trial" anyway just incae i take the notion i don't wanna use em after all..... but if some more were to appear at a particularly bargainous price i would be tempted! lol

well ladies - now i am off to bed! hubby in a foul mood so hope he's sleeping already :lol:

talk tomorrow! :hugs:


----------



## icculcaz

it must be blokes in a barstool mood day today . hug tigs, n nite rest of ya.x


----------



## lolly101

NN Debz!!!


I'm off too, I have started looking at Ebay and I have to stop now!!! My eyes are dropping!!! My hubby is in a funny mood too..maybe it's their TOTM!!!:rofl:


Hope you all have sweet dreams!!!!:hug:


----------



## icculcaz

aye lob em all a fkn tampon n tell em to go fk themselves.... muhahahahahahahhahahahahaha OH annoyed me today. does it show? day 1 of mat leave n im heading to murder him alreadY?



anyhoo.... byeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## mummymadness

well the hell did i miss , Were on subjects of lady gardens pmsl .

I was participating , Untill i was rudely interupted by a paddying 19 month old baby ! lol .


----------



## pippam116

nn all who are drifting off to bed, im having some horrible pains in legs back n abdomen at the mo, holding out a bit to see if they eeze, otherwise may ring assessment ward, dh looking rather worried bless him


----------



## aurora32

pippam116 said:


> nn all who are drifting off to bed, im having some horrible pains in legs back n abdomen at the mo, holding out a bit to see if they eeze, otherwise may ring assessment ward, dh looking rather worried bless him

Hope it eases of Pip........:hugs:


----------



## aurora32

NN to all of you that are logging for the night, hope you all sleep well and oh's are in a btter mood tomorrow.



:hug::hug::hug:


----------



## mummymadness

OooOoOoOOOOOOOoooo Its passed 12 am , Its my birthday , Happy brithday to meeeeeeeeeeeeeeee lol ...

Hope every ones well ,As usual iam up watching poker lol , Hope you feel better pip . x .


----------



## tiggertea

HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!!! :cake: :cake:


----------



## kateqpr

pippam116 said:


> nn all who are drifting off to bed, im having some horrible pains in legs back n abdomen at the mo, holding out a bit to see if they eeze, otherwise may ring assessment ward, dh looking rather worried bless him

Hope you're ok, and not had a long night i triage!

Oh, and happy birthday mummymadness!!


----------



## lolly101

Happy Birfday MM!!! Hope you have a lovely day!!!:happydance::happydance::happydance::hugs:

Pip, hope your pains are ok now:hug:

Good luck to all who have scans and Drs today......

I gtot up early today so I got ten mins before madness hits!!! mind you getting Dan outta bed takes a while these days!!(unless its the weekend, then he's up early!!!)

LOVE TO YOU ALL HAVE FANTASTIC DAYS!!!


----------



## Logiebear

https://dl3.glitter-graphics.net/pub/305/305303qsa3y8gie2.gifhttps://dl4.glitter-graphics.net/pub/1455/1455124tww83ijt6x.gif


----------



## Logiebear

I have my weekly diabetes clinic again today and I am sure I'm doing ok so I don't mind. Feeling ok at the min. Although I have become like a woman obsessed over food and drink and the time etc, it's ok because it seems t be working ok.

I rolled over this morning to wake dh up and he told how proud he was of me and happy that I was doing so well with everything this time. I cried! Does anyone else get those moments in your life when you realise just how lucky you are and it feels a little overwhelming?? Or is it just me?


----------



## LittleBee

Happy bDay MM!! Wishing u the best!!


----------



## mummymadness

Awwwwwwwwwwwwwwww thanks girls , That blinky was lovely Suzanne , And thank you for the lovely text Lolly :) .
Hope your pains have stopped pip **Hugs** .

Andy got up with the kids even in pain bless him , I got up about 9.30 whooo nice lie in :) .
Had some nice cards to open and some flowers delivered from the kids awwwww .
Ring isnt back in time as Andy suspected , He keeps apologising i told him im happy i have all my family on my special day :) . xxxxx .


----------



## katycam

Morning All :) Hope you are doing ok.
My OH called me last night which has put a massive smile on my face. Since he called Bean has been jumping around like anything in my tummy!!
Im off to tesco's now to get some bits so i'll speak later xx


----------



## tiggertea

logie puts us all to shame with fancy sparkly cards to gemma..... if they were the type you open i'd sneak my signature on there too! lol

Aw logie when men are so nice it can get v. overwhelming.... think it's coz alot of the time they just ASSUME we know the nice things they're thinking! Good luck with the clinic.

Katy - bubs is prob picking up on you being happier again and doing a little :happydance: in there to remind you that if you're happy he's happy :) :hugs:

well, i'm off to asda for some groceries and a look round "baby week"....... wish me luck!!!


----------



## KatienSam

Happy Birthday MM!!!

Logie i get days when i just feel totally blessed with what i have, i dont even have to have a trigger, i just look at my OH and feel totally and utterly in love and overwhelmed with the love i have in my life and the baby in my belly is going to have a great life too! its magical eh!

xxx


----------



## Logiebear

I got a ring for my birthday too Gem only we ordered it a month a go and still fookin waiting!! So angry with them. I'm gonna ring them tomorrow and complain and if they aren't gonna have it back soon they I will demand my money back and go else where! The buggers!!


----------



## beancounter

wooo my free aptimil polar bear arrived. And a cheque from the gallery. 

Happy birthday MM!
Glad to see you sounding hapier katy :D
Hope you are all wellxx


----------



## Logiebear

I got that when I had my last baby. Did anyone get the Cow & Gate cow. It's brilliant lol


----------



## tiggertea

love how the free polar bear was top priority over the cheque bean :rofl: YAY for both!

I'm waiting on mine still, and yep logie, i got the cow and gate cow :)


----------



## KatienSam

i havent got the cow and gate cow :( i have got the bear though, he is in the nursery!

xx


----------



## Logiebear

I can't remember the code for it but have a look on their webby and see if it is on when you register with them. That's how I got it xxx


----------



## beancounter

How do I get the cow? I want a cow!! Link me link me!!

It is odd it took priority over the cheque. I guess cos hes cuter. And also I had no recollection of asking for the bear soi he was a surprise, whereas the cheque should have come last week..


----------



## beancounter

woohoo found it. Are there any milk companies with a monkey as a logo?


----------



## Logiebear

Just had a look on their site and the code isn't there. I got a free mailing from them with it on but I got it when I was pregnant back in April with my last bubs :o(

Maybe they don't do it anymore!


----------



## Logiebear

beancounter said:


> woohoo found it. Are there any milk companies with a monkey as a logo?

Glad you find it hun, post it for others :happydance:

Monkeys as logos :rofl:


----------



## mummymadness

I have asked for the cow twice and never recieved it :( .
Got the aptamil bear for finnley and this baby thow :) . xxx .


----------



## Logiebear

Do you need a code for the polar bear??


----------



## beancounter

I just registered, there wasn't anything about codes. There was a picture of a cow though. And I set my user name as 'wannacow' and my friends setting and 'I don;t want friends I want cows'. I hope they send me one.

https://www.cowandgate.co.uk/

I'd prefer a free munkie though. I wish there was a PG tips baby club... any more free things I should be claiming, hmmmm??


----------



## Logiebear

I'm assuming everyone has claimed their free bounty packs! I have had 5 of them from Asda and every time I get one I get £5 off when I spend £15 :rofl: So I have done well from Asda lol


----------



## beancounter

i don't like my bountypack :( essentials for mums to be was a block of fairy and 8 panty liners. I don't call that essential. I want good stuff.


----------



## KatienSam

i havent had ANY bounty packs :( i didnt get the first voucher so didnt get any follow on vouchers! damn it!

xx


----------



## Logiebear

Just re-register on the Bounty site Katie. I have had something different in each one I have had Bean lol. Had some ok stuff but nothing brill except the Asda vouchers!


----------



## Shifter

Arghhhhhhhhhh! I have 12 PAGES to catch up on! How did that happen? I have to get ready to go out, so I'll have to catch up later... how many more pages can you guys add to that while I'm out this afternoon I wonder??!


----------



## mummymadness

I dont think much of Bounty packs either :( , Allthow the one you get when you have baby in hospital is fab :) .
Allso the Sainsburys pack is quiet nice . xxx .


----------



## beancounter

oooh sainsburys pack.. how do I get that?


----------



## mummymadness

https://www.goodluckmum.com/sainssample.htm

You do have to buy some Huggies Nappies but well worth it the packs lovely . x .


----------



## pippam116

morning ladies, ended up ringing the assessment ward last night who said if it came back to go in, it did come back and dh was out for the count, couldn't drive myself and didn't want to disturb kids, so gritt my teeth threw it, and chewed on a pillow so i didnt wake ne one, cleared by 4 ish this morning, so ive only just got up yikes!

midwife has been and said if baby is coming it will come, hard to stop it cos it will be so quick, she seemed quite happy that its a good size and chloe made an appearance at 36 weeks and was a big healthy lump. i hope she stays put for atleast 2 more weeks, not going anywhere now so plenty of rest, and god forbid lots of posting on the march thread, sos shifter :rofl: happy birthday mm, thanks all for comments, and hope someone is about to keep me company :lol:
xxx

think i will search for freebies online today, too skint for ebay lol


----------



## mummymadness

Posted my bump shots today **Blush** i look tiny compared to most ladies :( .

Hope baby girl stays put a few weeks longer for you Pip hun . xxxx .


----------



## pippam116

forgot to mention i have 2 bundles of baby clothes free to good home, only asking p&p be paid by postal order. 

first lot is some girls bits mostly newborn if i remember right, a little next skirt outfit, some trousers, debenhams fleece jacket and some other bits.

second lot is unisex few newborn bits and 3-6 months stuff creams and whites, jackets from m&s, next a snowsuit, few pairs of lil trousers, dungaries (velour ones with bodysuit)and a few small tiger, pooh bear sleepsuits.

i really have no use as i have so much stuff, these are bits we had at mum's house, that i kept incase it was a boy, and the girls stuff was spaires, if i dont hear anything i will make a thread for other mums, will take pics and send if your interested. cannot be bothered with selling on ebay till after baby has arrived, and im out of space!


----------



## pippam116

thanks mm im off to look at ur pics, i wanna do another today its growing


----------



## katycam

oooh i want freebies!


----------



## pippam116

lol, if i find ne good one's i shall let u know :hug:

ive copied u mm, put some new pics up

xx


----------



## mummymadness

whooo will go look Pip :). xx .


----------



## katycam

i might be brave and do bump pics later!

does anyone want to be my text buddy too? i dont have one!


----------



## pippam116

katycam said:


> i might be brave and do bump pics later!
> 
> does anyone want to be my text buddy too? i dont have one!

i'd love to katy, i have one, but id luv to be urs aswell, if u want? :happydance: let me know and ill pm if u like


----------



## mummymadness

Deff post a piccy for us to neb at Katy :) .

Talking of Buddies , Just thought i would check if every one has one or some ones number as the time is nearing closer girls :) .

I Have and text probably tooo frequantly lol .
Lolly
Holly (Shifter)
Suzanne (Logie)
Rach .


----------



## pippam116

i have added debs number to my fone but not text n cant remember if she has my number hmmmm, i dont mind having ne one elses details, or if ne one wants my number etc; i will be home everyday all day from now, though ud prob have msg form me saying just had baby lmfao


----------



## mummymadness

Lol ...
I can just talk way tooo much Im oranges favourite top up customer i swear lol .


----------



## pippam116

lmao, just had toast n a yog n it didnt touch the sides, n was so boringgggg


----------



## mummymadness

Lol eat more lol lol .
Im gonna stuff like a pig today , Its my birthday and im alowed lol , Going to have a nosey around Asdas baby week stuff soon and nip and see Mum and Nanna to pick prezzies up :) some reason i feel extremley old 2 people have managed to remind me this allready this morning Pmsl .

Just had a text off Lolly girls , She went for scan Fluids still a little low but baby moving well . She will no doubt be back soon to update herself . Thinking of you Lolly hun . x .


----------



## DonnaBallona

katycam said:


> i might be brave and do bump pics later!
> 
> does anyone want to be my text buddy too? i dont have one!

I dont have a text buddy either. . .dunno how I managed that!! :dohh:

Hint hint. . . :blush: wanna share??X


----------



## rickster

Ooops I seem to have joined this thread too late. I am due on March the 13th.


----------



## katycam

DonnaBallona said:


> katycam said:
> 
> 
> i might be brave and do bump pics later!
> 
> does anyone want to be my text buddy too? i dont have one!
> 
> I dont have a text buddy either. . .dunno how I managed that!! :dohh:
> 
> Hint hint. . . :blush: wanna share??XClick to expand...


Ive pm'd you :)


----------



## pippam116

welcome rickster :)) 

glad lolly is alright, mm, i have 3/4's of a huge choc bday cake of my lil girls here, nobody wants it wanna share i've got spoons :rofl:


----------



## pippam116

just read some birth stories, and cried my poor lil heart out arghhhhhhhhhhhhh thats us soon lol


----------



## DonnaBallona

pippam116 said:


> just read some birth stories, and cried my poor lil heart out arghhhhhhhhhhhhh thats us soon lol


PMSL I usd to read them until I started getting all emotional too . . .now I try to avoid them until my time comes!! :rofl: xx

PS. . .Happy, Happy Birthday MummyMadness!! Hope you're getting spoiled!!


----------



## katycam

I havent read any birth stories yet, might go have a nose :)

Oh yeah forgot to say Happy Birthday MM :):):)

Whats everyone up to, im watching loose women, that show makes me giggle!


----------



## March mummy

Happy Birthday MM.

I want some cake.

I want some freebies, cowand gate??? I think I missed something.

I think I need a text buddy, have both keldac and fierce angels numbers but they never seem to be online anymore and they never text anyway, i texted keldac other day as she was having probs with baby maybe coming early but she never responds then puts a quick note on here, so I feel a little redundant.

:cry: Feeling a little left out.

:cry: everyone talking about how lovely there OH's are and how lovely it is to have them bond with the baby already. I feel so alone, I know I better without my Oh but its a very lonely time without him, even if I am at mums now. :cry: :cry: 

Welcome rickster. I cant remember what i wanted to say. :cry:

Oh yeah thanks for offer Lolly the house is right near asda and train station. I've sent my brother to sort the place out now :rofl: he wants his money back anyway so if he wants it I told him he can sort house. mwahahaha.

Just this place to get sorted now. Still need that bank robbery to come through though. :rofl: 

Oh yeah and as for pruning the gardens, I finally decided mine was in a little need the other day, so just decided that I would shave it all off as I couldnt see it and then atleast baby wouldnt get stuck in the hedge and be traumatised when born from being stuck in my hedge, but its driving me mental now. :rofl:

We do have some interesting conversations on here. 

:hugs: to all. Oh yeah and hope LO Ok lolly, glad that LO moving loads for you and although fluid a little low, are they still concerned?


----------



## rickster

:rofl::rofl::rofl:


pippam116 said:


> welcome rickster :))
> 
> glad lolly is alright, mm, i have 3/4's of a huge choc bday cake of my lil girls here, nobody wants it wanna share i've got spoons :rofl:

thank you. I got homemade muffins. I might share them but will have to be fought for them. :rofl:


----------



## katycam

March mummy said:


> Happy Birthday MM.
> 
> I want some cake.
> 
> I want some freebies, cowand gate??? I think I missed something.
> 
> I think I need a text buddy, have both keldac and fierce angels numbers but they never seem to be online anymore and they never text anyway, i texted keldac other day as she was having probs with baby maybe coming early but she never responds then puts a quick note on here, so I feel a little redundant.
> 
> :cry: Feeling a little left out.
> 
> :cry: everyone talking about how lovely there OH's are and how lovely it is to have them bond with the baby already. I feel so alone, I know I better without my Oh but its a very lonely time without him, even if I am at mums now. :cry: :cry:
> 
> Welcome rickster. I cant remember what i wanted to say. :cry:
> 
> Oh yeah thanks for offer Lolly the house is right near asda and train station. I've sent my brother to sort the place out now :rofl: he wants his money back anyway so if he wants it I told him he can sort house. mwahahaha.
> 
> Just this place to get sorted now. Still need that bank robbery to come through though. :rofl:
> 
> Oh yeah and as for pruning the gardens, I finally decided mine was in a little need the other day, so just decided that I would shave it all off as I couldnt see it and then atleast baby wouldnt get stuck in the hedge and be traumatised when born from being stuck in my hedge, but its driving me mental now. :rofl:
> 
> We do have some interesting conversations on here.
> 
> :hugs: to all. Oh yeah and hope LO Ok lolly, glad that LO moving loads for you and although fluid a little low, are they still concerned?

Dont feel left out hunny, im lonely cos my oh hasnt been around for nearly the whole pregnancy so i've had to rely on my mum for all the support.

PM if you want my number, i'll be your text buddy if you like?

:rofl: haha about baby being stuck in hedge! thats been worrying me a bit too, im trying to pluck up the courage and get waxed but dont think i can go through with it!!

grrr that dairy milk advert keeps coming on, it really disturbs me!:hissy:


----------



## Logiebear

Hey Rickster, it's always great to have another March Mummy, especially a local one for me! Where abouts in Manchester are you hun??

Hope everyone else is having a great day. My app went quite crap so I'm feeling a little low right now and need a hug. Gonna post it in 3rd tri and then go get hugs from my boys!


----------



## March mummy

Sorry your appointment went badly Logie hun, you were soo looking forward to it too. Not many of them left for you now though, just look on the bright side and think you'll e holding your little girl in your arms really soon and it'll all seem worth it. :hug:


----------



## rickster

Logiebear said:


> Hey Rickster, it's always great to have another March Mummy, especially a local one for me! Where abouts in Manchester are you hun??
> 
> Hope everyone else is having a great day. My app went quite crap so I'm feeling a little low right now and need a hug. Gonna post it in 3rd tri and then go get hugs from my boys!

I am in Denton not far from Ashton under lyne.:happydance:


----------



## lolly101

Hi girls...

Sorry your appointment didnt go well Logie:hug:...You were poorly in the week tho so has that affected it at all?? I have confidence you will be ok next week.....

I have just made some chips...covered in salt and vinegar and tommy ketchup!!! Hubby just popped home bit only for a sec or I might have had to share them!!!Ate my sandwich at the hosp but hey ho!! thank you to everyone for their lovely messagesa and texts today. MM, Pip, Shifter Jade. March Mummy. And thank you to MM for updating everyone. 
Well my fluids have dropped again slightly but the sonographer said it might be a "normal" fluctuation as baby may have just had a drink, they are still being very cautious but bladder, kidneys and stomach all looked exactly right and my placenta is doing its job properly so I feel much better this week:baby:
I have to monitor movements but I can go in for a CTG anywtime I want to if she has not moved for a while.

I am a text Queen!!! I have had to change my package with Orange to one with unlimited texts!!! I used to go way over my 500 texts a month!!!:blush: So I love texting!!!!/hubby talks for England and I text!
:rofl:

As for these freebies I didn't get my cow and gate cow either:cry: I got hte diary and bits but no cow:cry:. I just registered with Aptamil so i will see.. the Tesco baby club is ggod too I got a lovely little basket with bits in, huggies, wipes, muslin(size of a hanky tho!!:rofl:) socks and a cuddly!!!


----------



## katycam

Do you need to put in a promo code on aptamil? Its asking for one for a free gift?


----------



## Logiebear

katycam said:


> Do you need to put in a promo code on aptamil? Its asking for one for a free gift?

That's what I asked hours ago and no one replied to me :cry:

Thanks to everyone for your kind words and glad everything looks ok for now Lolly xxx


----------



## katycam

Logiebear said:


> katycam said:
> 
> 
> Do you need to put in a promo code on aptamil? Its asking for one for a free gift?
> 
> That's what I asked hours ago and no one replied to me :cry:
> 
> Thanks to everyone for your kind words and glad everything looks ok for now Lolly xxxClick to expand...


i'll just leave it blank and hope i get the polar bear!!


----------



## lolly101

Damn I didn't have a promo code either...Hang on I'll check my pregnancy and bump mags!!! be back in a mo!!!


----------



## lolly101

you have to join by 31 jan and the code is mapb1208..try that!!! I didn't remember my own code:cry:

Catch up with you later ladies...must do some housework!! hubby out tonight so I'll be on later!!


----------



## Logiebear

lolly101 said:


> you have to join by 31 jan and the code is mapb1208..try that!!! I didn't remember my own code:cry:
> 
> Catch up with you later ladies...must do some housework!! hubby out tonight so I'll be on later!!

Thanks for that hun, had to register with a false email addy as I am already a member oops lol


----------



## katycam

lolly101 said:


> you have to join by 31 jan and the code is mapb1208..try that!!! I didn't remember my own code:cry:
> 
> Catch up with you later ladies...must do some housework!! hubby out tonight so I'll be on later!!

Thank you :)


----------



## March mummy

Ok I confused, what are the advantages of signing up with aptiaml and cowand gate. And I didnt get any discounts or anything from tesco. Sainsbury's dont have a baby club do they? 

I want freebies, but I dont seem to get any.


----------



## claire-lou

Hi all, Well I finished work on friday and my feet have not touched the floor

77 pages to catch upon I read the first 40 and the last 4 but brain has frazzled out somewhere in the middle. Hope all is well with everyone.

Happy birthday MM :cake:

I've decided I must be in nesting mode. I'm painted walls, dug the garden moved all the kitchen cupboards round and even been wined and dined by DH. 

Refusing to do sod all tomorrow. 

Oh gosh how close I'm really getting excited now and head is starting to engage. :happydance:

Somebody mentioned text buddies (Sorry can't remember who) I haven't got one. How do I go about getting one. Sorry I've obviously missed this. 

:hug: to everyone and I promise I'll be on more often now.


----------



## katycam

Im just signing up with them all to see if i get anything!!


----------



## beancounter

i didn't put a code in and I got a bear :D Really quickly too! It is made my russ berries in southampton where I worked for a summer which was awful really it's the first russ toy since I owned since that summer and that was 10 years ago.

Logie, sorry your appointment didnt go well :hugs:
lolly, glad yours did :hugs:

How do I get tescos free stuff???
And they better send me a cow, or there will be trouble!! 

Gotta go to the madwife in a mo....
Only 3 pages since I have been at the pub?clearly all the talking is me :blush:

oh and I am text buddies with shifter because I am crap at texting an dI know she has other peoples numbers and those people are more reliable, sometimes I don't check my phone much, this is why I am not volunteering but I wil if anyone wants to desperately. Though i cant imagine way. Dont do it, im rubbash.


----------



## aurora32

My god you lot can yap!!! just had7 pages to read.......lol

Happy Birthday Gemma hope you have a lovely day.....:hugs

Sorry your appointment didnt go well Logie.......:hugs:

Glad all was all ok at yours Lolly.

Welcome Rickster.........:hugs:

Glad you feeling a bit better Pip.

Howd you get the freebie pack from tesco as i joined months ago and still havnt recieved anything.

Hope everyone else is well and to anyone i forgot im very sorry and big :hugs::hugs: to.


:hug::hug:


----------



## March mummy

Fair enough I'll start signing up with stuff too then.

Bean I dont think all the talking you, i think its been quite a quiet day so far, although ahve noticed most of the chat seems to be at night now, had to catch loads on her this morning and I was on it until jsut before 5. 

Good luck at MW's Bean. X


----------



## katycam

Hope the midwife goes ok Bean :)

I havent got midwife until 11th, seems like ages away!

I need to have some food, i havent eaten yet today oops!


----------



## rickster

I never put a code in I only signed up and got a cute polar bear. yay


----------



## katycam

Right im off for a while, meeting up with my old best mate from senior school who i havent seen since we left :) and getting some bits for wedding invitations which i stupidly decided i would try and make myself! :dohh:

speak later xx


----------



## aurora32

Good luck at mw Bean.

Got my Aptimal bear today he is a little cute......:), got cow n gate cow too, signed up for Tesco baby club again to see where that gets me and will print out the sainsburys voucher and go get the nappies to get the pack from them, and am waitting still for my boots stuff.

Im Happy to be anyones txt buddy i do txt a lot normally just havnt txt you ladies whose numbers ive got overly much as i dont want to intrude in any way, hope you understand what i mean, but if anyone want my number pm me and il gladly be a txt buddy.


:hug::hug::hug:


----------



## March mummy

Have fun seeing your mate from school Katy, and good luck with making the weeding invitations.

Right going now to do some work as been on hee all day now. Oops.


----------



## lolly101

Maybe I'll get my bear yet then:happydance:

good luck with the mw Bean:hugs: To get the Tesco free stuff I signed up to Tesco baby club on the www and they sent me booklets and coupons and bits..Hubby went on that Martin Lewis website last night and there is LOADs of stuff to do on there to get freebies...I think he mentione Hipp too, they do baby food I think!

Clare you always welcome to text me...as of sat I will be a free lady and I get unlimited texts so text away as much as you like:hugs:I love a good text natter!!!!


----------



## aurora32

lolly101 said:


> Maybe I'll get my bear yet then:happydance:
> 
> good luck with the mw Bean:hugs: To get the Tesco free stuff I signed up to Tesco baby club on the www and they sent me booklets and coupons and bits..Hubby went on that Martin Lewis website last night and there is LOADs of stuff to do on there to get freebies...I think he mentione Hipp too, they do baby food I think!
> 
> Clare you always welcome to text me...as of sat I will be a free lady and I get unlimited texts so text away as much as you like:hugs:I love a good text natter!!!!

LOL ok be warned i can be a txt natterbox too so as long as oyu dont mind thats fine by me.......:hugs::hugs:


----------



## icculcaz

i want a text buddy!!!!!!! :cry::cry::cry::cry::hissy::hissy::hissy::hissy: not got one :( 

well today im feeling pretty crud, and want to sleeeeeeeep. nearly nodded off whilst having the ctg this morning, then again on the bus home and again in the bath....... early night 4 me i think.

happy birfumday MM :) 

hope things ok bean. :)

i got 2 polar bears..... and the cow got stolen by DS....... send off 4 many its 1 per email address...... :D if you need a new email addy i got unlimited emails with my websitedomain that get routed into a dummy email box :) 


ctg went ok. same as always.. gotta go back monday to see consultant for blood flow scan and hopefully get a date for lump to come out. they measured my belly today n they say im measuring 39 weeks today....... think im just fat. :blush:


----------



## Shifter

*Arrives panting for breath at end of thread after having to run to catch up on a million pages*

Hi all!

Logie - sorry your appointment didn't go too well, I agree that you being ill probably had something to do with it.

Lolly - glad your appointment was ok, thanks for the text! Sorry couldn't text back, was at cinema with mum. Went to see Australia - wept like a baby, it was sooooo good.

Happy Birthday Gemma :cake:

Yuck, advert for Fashion World catalogue on TV - why do they think size 12 should be included in those "plus size" ranges?!!!! :hissy:

Hubby got in from his work dinner last night having had a hot curry and one too many beers, but bless him, he whittered at me slightly drunkenly about how far through the Hypnobirth book he is and said "I can't go near your nipples now. I don't want you making oxytocin and having bubs too soon" :rofl: and why does the curry + beer combo result in such an awful smell???! The bedroom stank this morning, even though he brushed his teeth before bed :dohh:

He should be home from work soon, having picked up car from garage - no more scary grinding noise and trouble starting :happydance:


----------



## icculcaz

lmao... men eh???? im hoping oh goes near mine... im fed up... want her out now!!!!!!!!!


----------



## pippam116

just registered on emma's diary, pampers, huggies aptamil, sma, cow n gate and a few other websites, had loads of stuff already but cant think what sites at the mo x


----------



## icculcaz

have ya noticed that pampers are tight to send freebies/ coupons out to ya?


----------



## beancounter

PM me if you want me to be your text buddy Icculcaz. 

Crappy MW appointment,antibodies risen again, Have resumed self pity and sniffles for time being.


Ps good. I dont want no free pampers. they are crap


----------



## icculcaz

pm'd ya :) 

pampers are crap n smell funny but if theyre free its a whole new ballgame :) 
hug bout the antibodies... tried to get my results today from bloods that were taken last tuesday but they not tested em yet..... marvellous eh? hopefully have em back when i c dr sidra on monday...


----------



## icculcaz

*Amenity Beds*

Both maternity units are able to offer subject to availability, single rooms (amenity beds) for a small charge for clients who would prefer more privacy. This offer is open to all NHS users and the funds raised are used to develop services within the Trust. However at all times, priority to use a single room is given to women with medical or special needs (there is no charge under these circumstances).

Cost per night of an amenity bed

£36.50 with washing facilities

£45.50 with washing and toilet facilities




how bloody much????????????? im just noseying on doncaster hospitals website.... i aint paying that!!!! think i'll get one cos my consultant says im speshul???? lol


----------



## March mummy

Woo thats expensive.

Bean: :hug: at the fact antibodies have risen again. I have Anti E in my system now after being given Anti D jab, only thing is I dont know what it is and MW didnt tell me, (mum had it when she was given Anti D jab with me and they didnt know what it was then either, but it disappeared when she had me). 

I wanna know what it is and how it got there. :hissy: :hissy:

anyone know anything about it. Maybe thats why I mental cos I was infected by this ANti E. :rofl: 

I really want to know more about it but cant find any info anywhere. :cry: :hissy:


----------



## icculcaz

https://www.mumsnet.com/Talk/1366/174030


----------



## March mummy

Ok now I worried as they say there is a risk but not a high one and some check bloods regularly because of Anti E whilst others dont. Why cant htey all do the bloody same, I would rather be checked even if it does mean being a pin cushion as I want to know baby going to be healthy. I probably just worrying about nothing but why did my old MW tell me now when I dont get to see or even know name of new Midwife until Wednesday.

I wanna know what they going to do about it and if they think its cause for concern. I know that page kinda said that there isnt but they did say small chance. (I was told there was only a small chance of getting any Antibodies in my system and have them, so now worried).

OK got to go now as have to let my stupid dog in who barking at patio doors to come in despite the fact that I havethe other door (that he went out of) wide open because I got the tumble dryer on. Just because his blind is no excuse.


----------



## icculcaz

cum n join the antibody gang with bean n me :) :hug: u in same boat as us.x


----------



## KatienSam

blimey i have no idea what to say, you lot can talk!! :rofl:

all the freebies you have been talking about i dont know where to start applying for things lol

i have had a busy day and feel sooo much better today, every day seems to be getting easier! Went out for a lovely lunch with OH, then we went to walk to dog on the beach as it was sunny (but wind was freezing!) decided to climb up a mountain of sand onto the cliff top (i do not recommend this being 9 months pregnant lol) so had a lovely walk then came home and felt refreshed and decided to put up the baby's curtains and sort out washing the babys stuff (its harder than sorting out your own washing :dohh:) so i will make a start with that tomorrow!

just glad i feel better today :happydance: im still very forgetful and it tires me to think but at least the weird panic in my head seems to have eased up!

I only have Jade as a Text Buddy, do you think i need more just in case she cant get on?! 

x
xx
xxx


----------



## icculcaz

feel free to pm me katie :) glad u had a more productive day than me... i feel poo.x


----------



## March mummy

icculcaz said:


> cum n join the antibody gang with bean n me :) :hug: u in same boat as us.x

Thanks I think it should be an army even if it only three of us. Fighting for justice at being different. :rofl:


----------



## icculcaz

yeah :D we just speshul :D we demand to know wtf is going on...


----------



## mummymadness

Ok Ok Ok ... I went out and missed about 5 pages again !!!! lol .. Gosh you girls chat lol .

sorry if i miss any one out i went back as far as i could read lol .

Suzanne hun Iam so sorry appointment didnt go well .
Welcome to all new ladies joining our March corner its never to late :) .
I hope every one manages to get a text Buddy before the end , I am happy to offer my texting credit away lol but be warned i talk wayyy to much pmsl .
Lolly thanks for the text hun i laughed at the joke .
Holly thank you for the birthday text hun **Hugs** .
And thank you for all the birthday messages girls .

I went a bit norty today lol , Allready packed Labour bag but in Asdas today found the cutest disney Tigger set trousers and top and baught it for first outfit (Even thow about 10 weeks ago i baught that lol) .
Whoooo was sooo excited baught my first box of baby milk today too :) felt ever so strange havent baught formula in a longggg time I decided on Cow and gate Omnio comfort layla loved this milk and it use to be very exspensive but all Milks are the same sort of price now .
Got some extra nappies and some bits and bobs too .
Birthday Meal is obviously cancelled for tommorrow as Andy is still on Soup type diet but bless him hes still saying hes taking me to the cinemas to see Underworld . xxx .


----------



## icculcaz

awww enjoy underworld :) let me know if its anygood :)

know what u mean bout the coming home outfit... scarletts got about 4... oops.... lol


----------



## beancounter

I've heard that the princess anne gives you a private room if you are depressed. So I might have to play the mad card. And I am spesshul too... 

Awww MM it's really hard to get any info from the MW as basically its quite rare and they don't know themselves. It made me mad too, it wasnt till my antibodies got so high that I was referred to fetal medicine that I got answers, but I was being such a pest she was going to refer me to them anyway to shut me up. 

glad you are feeling better katie. I have two text buddies now, should I investigate how to write thier names colourfully in my sig??


----------



## beancounter

if we have an official mad march anti-antibody posse can we have a special signature badge? Perhaps an antibody with a line through it??

Have fun at the cimima mm. Watch out for lichen. Dare you to stand up and shout 'ARRRGH KILLER MOSSSSSSS' halfway though. 

And I wouldnt buy cow and gate if they didn't send you a cow :hissy:


----------



## KatienSam

beancounter said:


> Dare you to stand up and shout 'ARRRGH KILLER MOSSSSSSS' halfway though.

i double dare you! ha ha


----------



## icculcaz

treble dare ya!!!!!!!!!


no idea what its from but hey ho i like to get ppl into trouble teehee.x


----------



## beancounter

it's because I thought in the advert for underworld:rise of the lycans they were saying underworld:rise of the LICHENS which is that green mossy stuff that hangs on trees. It just don't scare me..


----------



## jms895

God I have missed loads - again. Not caught up on all pages and just cant :lol:!!

Well hope you are all well??

Sorry not been on was in hosp Mon and Tues, but all is now fine. Having lots of tightenings but think baby's excessive movements are irritating me! :lol: Bless him

Been MW today and am still measuring 2 weeks ahead, she reckons he may be long even though scan said smaller, but they do only measure the abdomen and head circ....

Not gained any weight in last 3 weeks which is good but had that bug so maybe why.

I am getting so excited but so shattered with work, cant wait to finish now.

Someone update me on the gossip/arisings in a posting please :rofl: I cant cope back tracking 4 days and that many pages :lol:

Hugs to all Jade xxx


----------



## Shifter

Sorry about the antibodies Bean and march mummy.

:hugs: Jade.

icculcaz - my former hospital charge £80 a night for private rooms :rofl:

Katie, glad you're feeling better again today.


----------



## KatienSam

welcome back jade, i did update the other day and said you would be back shortly!

glad your all ok :hugs:

think we are all getting to the stage of problems and irritations now as we are close to popping!


----------



## icculcaz

£80????!!!!!! sod that!!!!


----------



## icculcaz

i want scar out now!!!!!! gonna have lots of sex........



ok i lied .. i can only hope...


----------



## mummymadness

omg A triple dare shall i sharnt i lol .
I rekon Andy would hang his head in shame and pretend he dont know me lol . x .


----------



## icculcaz

ya cant back down on it now!!!!


----------



## icculcaz

https://www.closeparent.com/promotions/1000-nappy-giveaway.dot#yourDetails 
free reusable nappy anyone????


----------



## icculcaz

Free MAM Bite and Brush
Please note that this offer is for one Bite & Brush per household and only open to residents of the UK.

https://www.mambaby.co.uk/mandb1.asp


----------



## katycam

Princess Anne gives you a free room if you are depressed?
Maybe i'll be able to get one cos OH isnt there? Id rather have a private room.

I had a roast dinner carvery for dinner, yum yum, then chocolate fudge cake and ice cream for pudding. Fat Pig lol.

Wonder if we are in hospital at same time bean? We might see each other!


----------



## mummymadness

whwoooooo love a freebie ordered one , But not a clue what a bite brush is lol . xxx .


----------



## icculcaz

mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm fooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooood.x


----------



## icculcaz

me either....... but hey ho its free :)


----------



## jms895

You lot talking about food again! Buggers I am starved now and nothing nice in !! :cry: xx


----------



## mummymadness

0800 100 100 Found this freebie to add on lol .
Its a free number directory inqury , I spend loads on 118 this is compleatley free ... You just have to listen to a short advert first when you ring :) . xxx .


----------



## icculcaz

oooooh ta....


----------



## lolly101

Ooohhh I'm gonna fill out those freebie things in a mo!! Thanks hun

well I have just read Dan some of the Enchanted Wood!!! He has just discovered Enid Blyton!!:happydance: I love reading about Moonface and Saucepan man!!!:rofl:

Katy your dinner sounds yummy!!! we had homemade tuna balti and naan bread!!! Thing is I eat dinner then I get to now and i still want to eat!!!:rofl:

MM I quadruple dare you!!! What cinema you going to?? we gonna sneak up on you to check you do it!!:rofl:


----------



## katycam

Im the same, i feel like i want to eat again now!


----------



## icculcaz

oooh REMEMBER PPLS!!!!!! if u ring an 0800 number from a mobile it aint free... the alternative number for that 0800100100 to ring from a mobile and it will come out of your allowance .... 01635774800


----------



## mummymadness

Wow allot of dares lol .

Im going to Parkway cinema Cleethorpes , I can just imagine you all huddled in the back watching me lol. xxx .


----------



## aurora32

Welcome back Jade glad you are better......:hugs:

Glad you are feeling more like yourself Katie.

Had home made pork casserole for tea, yum,yum but could only eat a tiny portion bubs wont let me eat that much these days and now im hungry again, not sure what for though.

Hope oh is feeling better soon Gemma, and in case i forget which i will hope you have a nice night out tomorrow.


:hug:


----------



## icculcaz

oooh cleethorpes... only an hour away from me/..... i could do with sum grimsby fish with sum chips.... hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm:rofl:

anyhooo girleeeez. nite *wave*


----------



## mummymadness

Awwwww thanks Aurora hun :) .

Icculcaz im in Grimsby , I often go shopping in doncastor lol Like the market :) .
Grimsby fish and chips nothing beats it Mmmmmmmm now im starving lol . Food glorious food Us march mummies love our food Lalalalalaalaaaaa .


----------



## Deb_baby

hello all.

Happy Birthday MummyMadness! :hugs:

Just had a curry for supper, feeling a bit full now. 
Got a scan and consultant appt tomorrow at 10am! :happydance:

Pip - i have got your number, just havent text yet - sorry - been a bit crazy up here with looking for new house and all.

well on the house front, found a 3 bedroomed house, on the riverside, 2 bathrooms, garage and utility room only thing is the woman who is renting it just now wont budge til the first week in March :hissy: really want it too.


----------



## lolly101

Caz you are on MM watch to check she does her dare!!:rofl:

Deb_Baby I hope you get the house you want:hug:

Caz nite nite...sweet dreams x


----------



## aurora32

Good luck for your scan tomorrow deb and hope you get the house you are after....:hugs:

NN Caz.......:hugs:


----------



## jms895

Thanks Lolly (for some reason I cant thank you at the mo>??!!)

Whats all these freebies you ladies are on about?

What can I eat :cry: xxxxx


----------



## jms895

Deb good luck for tomorrow

Mummymadness - HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :cake: xxxxxxxxxx :dance:


----------



## katycam

Night girlies, im shattered.
Speak to you in the morning :)
Hopefully i get some sleep, Bean is pretty lively today!


----------



## aurora32

NN Katy


:hug:


----------



## lolly101

NN Katycam

jade if you go backa coupla pages Icculcaz has put a couple of links on for freebies. We were talking bout tesco baby club,Boots, aptamil, cow and gate, emmas diary, the sainsburys coupon for free goody pack, all give out goodies when you register with them...:hug:


----------



## lolly101

Jade me again...what about cheese and crackers to eat???


----------



## icculcaz

ere next time ur comin to donny giz a shout... :)


rite im really off to bed.. had me youtube / tuomas holopainen fix... he gets me all excited phwoar!!!!! suit me sir oh oh oh oh now im getting johnny depp dressed as jack sparrow thoughts.... mmmmmmm ok ok im off ....before me waters go..


hell sod that.... ding ding round 2.... 
https://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=YxY-W6f0cKI&feature=related

laterzzzzzzzzzz *wave*


----------



## jms895

I am going to turn into a babybel!!! :lol: I have had loads today :rofl:
Boring, I have had a salad, jacket, cheese, a cake, toast, banana, about a litre of Tropicana, chicken and mushroom pasta (not all at once - all day) and I am starved now. Last night at midnight I ate 3 bowls of cereal I was ravenous :lol: anyone else eating for England now bubs is on a growth spurt? Still not gaining weight though for the last month, maybe I have slowed down now?xx


----------



## lolly101

Jade I am eating for England too...and I haven't gained any weight this week!:happydance:


----------



## jms895

I just read back all your posts, talking about 'bushes' :blush: I went to town on mine last night..... ooooh what a job :dance: Its so bad when you cant see your own wotsit!!! :lol:

By the way I cant get this link to work
Please help
https://www.goodluckmum.com/couponrequest.asp

Also I am registered on bounty, boots, emmas diary and pampers I think, also just done cow and gate. Will try huggies. Cant find the thread about other freebies, what else was there? xx


----------



## lolly101

I think you got all the ones I can remember hun

www.goodluckmum.co.uk

I tried that and you can find the page you need.


----------



## jms895

Thanks Lolly :hugs: xxxxxxx


----------



## lolly101

You are welcome hun...hope it works for you!!! Its a lovely pack you get!!!

well I'm off to bed now..hubby out tonight so I'm gonna watch TV in bed while I can watch what I want!!


----------



## jms895

Thanks, night night!!

I wont be long I am shattered and sooooo glad its Friday tomorrow xxx


----------



## beancounter

aptapil JMS! the polar bear :D
nighters allxx


----------



## tiggertea

dear oh dear just spent an eternity reading all those posts!!!!

i will write more tomorrow when i'm not so sleepy, but thought you would all be glad to hear that ASDA didn't let me down like tesco did....... I got my arctic roll!!!! (2 of em, just to be sure! :rofl:)

anyways - :hugs: to all for all the reasons you need a hug! nitey nite! x


oh and i could do with another txt buddy or two.... :) can never have too many friends!


----------



## tiggertea

oh and this is a "bite and brush": https://www.mamonlineshop.com/cgi-b...hop.com/&WD=brush bite&PN=oral.html#a112#a112


----------



## aurora32

NN girls im off to bed cant get comfy sat on the sofa officially feel like a beached whale tonite, hope you all sleep well. 

take care and will catch up tomorrow.



:hug::hug:


----------



## tiggertea

Morning all!
And isn't it a lovely one?! (ok enough of the cheeriness... it's to early for it! :lol:)
The guy is coming to look at our heating this morning - before 8am - I was like "oh, ok, early as that eh" and then managed to mess up the directions to my own house - everytime i THOUGHT right, I SAID left :blush: had to call him back and rectify the mistake - bet he thinks i'm a right pratt! :rofl: on a brighter note, anything we pay out for the fixing of it is going to be paid back when our letting agent gets home from holidays! It suddenly hit me yesterday "hold on a minute here, this isn't our responsibility to fix things like that" so gave her a call and she said she'd repay anything we paid out as soon as she got home :happydance: - lets just hope she's not on a 6 month round the world cruise!!! :rofl:
So should be all toasty and warm again in no time at all! woooohoooooo!


----------



## Logiebear

Hope you are toastie and warm soon hun xxx

I'm off to my hosp app soon, I hope they don't ask to come in. I have been told they may consider giving me the section earlier if I'm not well due to my diabetes. I am just exhausted and although I have lost weight I don't feel any different to how I did 2 weeks ago. Other than the incredibly awkward and uncomfortable bump lol.

Just hope I can convince them I'll be fine. It's too early for my little girl, I want her to have more cooking time!!:cry:

Hope you all have a lovely day and I will update you all later xx


----------



## tiggertea

good luck at the hospital hun - will be thinking of you! Fingers crossed for more cooking time for little hannah :hugs:


----------



## katycam

good luck at the hospital logie :) will be thinking of you.

im off out to sort out bridesmaid dresses this morning! hopefully we find a nice one this time. 

i should be back on here by about lunch time, going to get a subway to have for lunch i think :) yummy!

hope everyone is doing ok this morning xxx


----------



## tiggertea

well heating guy has been.... think it's fixed! Sooooo embarassing coz the prob was the circulation pump was airlocked :blush: was a quick fix (but then he DOES know about boilers and the like so it would be easy 4 him! My hubby can fix an airplaine but don't ask him about household heating appliances!) and only cost a tenner! :yipee: 

waiting for hubby to come home and bleed the radiators now coz they've all gotten airlocked too lol. will be toasty by lunchtime!

mmmmmmmmmmmmm subway.... i would LOVE a subway melt right this minute! (no debz - RESIST! RESIST!)


----------



## pippam116

omg how much did i miss, lol.. icked chloe up from school and the teacher pulled me aside and tried telling me i have never checked my daughters hair for lice, and that i could buy a nit comb from the school rahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh i almost launched her, chloe has never had nits, has her head checked nightly, i bleeding french plat it nightly and sit there like a baboon inspecting cheeky cow and all the parents heard what she was saying im sooooo glad we live in a shite hole and they r all tramps lol , still embarassing, then told me chloe falling over all the time and that her shoes flapping about too big, omg i was like excuse me, look at her shoes they are fitted , and she has been falling over for a while cos of her eye condition, then the nursery nurse came running over saying no sorry its not chloe with the big shoes it was someone else, so the teacher was lucky cos i so wanted to do her osme damage, grrrrrrrrrrr. hence why i wasnt online last night, i prob would of freaked lmao, :lol: 

debs, it's my fault i should of text u by now, i'll send you one later to start the ball, but know your busy hun, i've added katy too, as it may be a quick process with me, :)) :lol: , and same goes if anyone else wants to text or msn, i get so bored and i figure if we keep busy the time will fly more so! 

tigger yayyyyyyy artic roll :finger: :rofl: 

logie hope your hugs made u feel better.

i didn't eat last night just felt poop on that front popped to tesco this morning and got some munchies but still not got anythign past my lips except apple juice. hopefully ill be stuffing ym face by later today.

housework done except washingup, and will chuck summink on the slow cooker later, so im officially bored n have sod all to do.


----------



## tiggertea

Hey pip!
Blinkin teacher - no wonder you were mad!!! should have give her a bit of :grr: :finger: and run off :rofl:

yay! arctic roll hahahaha - still haven't eaten any though :blush: what was it i said about going off the notion when it was readily available?! no - i'm having some later after tea coz was away last night and wouldn't have enjoyed it as much if i'd had to stuff it in quickly!

I'm a bit bored right now too, although still have LOADS I could be getting on with in baby's room etc, but just can't get motivated this morning!


----------



## pippam116

snap! ive washed the baby clothes, but feels like ages ago, and ive got so many colours etc that i cant be bothered, :rofl: leila keeping busy with her new wooden farmyard, and bike, so nice n peaceful for a few days :) told chloe if the teacher asks her to say go wash ur own hair, :rofl: but knowing my luck chloe will think that when i put loads of conditioner on her to comb it that it was nit treatment, i have one of them combs from tesco thats not long come out for a tenna it supposidly takes everything out, but im like look at all the kids with their hair down chloes is always put up and clipped out the way, its obvious i spend time round that arrear, stupid cow. sorry rant over, hubby just laffed and i wanted to smash his face in too. 

my dh's best mates mrs, is 40 weeks today on her first, and shes ever so lonely and desperate for bubs out but i dont wanna turn up cos i know leila will be all over her, and if i ring she will feel bad to say no, so told dh to ask her dh if she wants me up there im there just say the word, i wanna buy prezzies too and shes not sure what she's having so im holding out to get summink gorgeous as soon as its born. yayyyyyyyy


----------



## Shifter

I missed something... what are people daring Gemma to do??

Deb - hope you get a nice house really soon :hugs:

Hmmmm tasty Tuomas..... thanks for that vid caz, must have taken the creator ages finding all those photos! Seems bubs enjoyed the Nightwish dose too - good! If this kid doesn't like goth/metal/industrial/EBM I'm putting it up for adoption :rofl: I think we'll be fine, it always responds well to Within Temptation and VNV Nation and it enjoyed the Leonard Cohen gig we went to in November, so that's a very good sign too :rofl:

Had a really weird dream that I was looking after a tiny baby that we were going to adopt, don't know what had happened to ours but it wasn't a sad dream at all. But this tiny infant was already talking a bit and had picked up loads of slogans from TV adverts :rofl:

Have a good day all!


----------



## Shifter

Oh and I filled out that form to claim the free reusable nappy, but they want the baby's birthday and "gender" *cough...splutter*... anyway... filled it in with guesses on both counts, hope I get one!


----------



## pippam116

morning shifter, i missed the dare thing too , what an odd dream lol


----------



## KatienSam

good morning all!!

good luck with your appointment logie!

have i moved up on my ticker?! i havent posted anywhere yet so i dont know until this is posted!

hmmm just had shopping delivered so im going to feast out, but now i want a subway thanks katycam lol!!

xxx


----------



## aurora32

Yay :happydance::happydance: Congratz Katie you are now officially on the last box, not long to go now....:hugs:


----------



## KatienSam

woooooooooooooooooooo :happydance:!!!

my other ticker will be down to just weeks tomorrow too!! blimey! no more full months, just weeks left!

31 days to go thats amazing isnt it! yay! xxx


----------



## Logiebear

Well I have posted in thrid tri about my app today:cry::cry:

I'm so disappointed in myself as I thought I was doing really well and now I'm gutted!!


----------



## Shifter

Yay Katie! :wohoo:


----------



## claire-lou

:hugs: Logie

I've had the most horrendous night, didn't feel right about 8, don't know what it was stomach felt like it was gonna be upset but wasn't, I felt dizzy and just strange. Well more strange than normal anyway. So went to bed at 8. Woke at 12 with pain in my hands went to loo and the pain was where my rings were digging in. Took 15 mins to get off 2 rings and there was no way my wedding ring would budge. (It's still covered in liquid soap I can't get that of either now). Feet were also a bit swollen, just couldn't make out any bones but still had ankles. Then was awake on and off all night got up this morning and nothing feel right as rain, fingers still slightly porkie but not like they were and feet fine. And bump is doing plenty of bum wriggles into my rib cage so everyone seems fine. Strange.

Think DH thinks Ive just had some sort of breakdown I didn't want the cereal we had in the cupboard so got showered and went to shop came back put cereal in bowl, opened fridge and yes you've guessed no bloody milk :hissy::hissy::hissy:

So had toast and now to take the dog out for a walk


----------



## aurora32

Logiebear said:


> Well I have posted in thrid tri about my app today:cry::cry:
> 
> I'm so disappointed in myself as I thought I was doing really well and now I'm gutted!!

So sorry to hear this Suzanne, hope the few day in hospital get you stabilsed a bit and that Hannah stay put for a few more weeks at least.



:hug::hug::hug::hug:


----------



## aurora32

Glad you feeling better claire, hope it doesnt come back things likie that in the middle of the night especially are a little scary, although swelling in hands and feet is a sign of pre eclampsia, maybe mention it to your mw.



:hug::hug:


----------



## pippam116

yayyyyyyyyyyy katie :happydance: :hugs: congratsss5 more days till i join you wahooooooooo :happydance:

logie posted on your thread, hope things get sorted hun :hugs: we all be thinking about you and Hannah xxxxx

shifter glad you better today, and hope that swelling goes down, u having a day like most of mine by what uve said :hugs:

aurora, if i boring u to death i do apologise in advance, :rofl:


----------



## aurora32

pippam116 said:


> yayyyyyyyyyyy katie :happydance: :hugs: congratsss5 more days till i join you wahooooooooo :happydance:
> 
> logie posted on your thread, hope things get sorted hun :hugs: we all be thinking about you and Hannah xxxxx
> 
> shifter glad you better today, and hope that swelling goes down, u having a day like most of mine by what uve said :hugs:
> 
> aurora, if i boring u to death i do apologise in advance, :rofl:

No you are not boring me to death at all hunn, hope im not doing the same......:)


----------



## pippam116

aurora32 said:


> pippam116 said:
> 
> 
> yayyyyyyyyyyy katie :happydance: :hugs: congratsss5 more days till i join you wahooooooooo :happydance:
> 
> logie posted on your thread, hope things get sorted hun :hugs: we all be thinking about you and Hannah xxxxx
> 
> shifter glad you better today, and hope that swelling goes down, u having a day like most of mine by what uve said :hugs:
> 
> aurora, if i boring u to death i do apologise in advance, :rofl:
> 
> No you are not boring me to death at all hunn, hope im not doing the same......:)Click to expand...


course ur not :rofl:


----------



## Shifter

pippam116 said:


> shifter glad you better today, and hope that swelling goes down, u having a day like most of mine by what uve said :hugs:

Confused. Case of mistaken identity I think... 

Claire-lou - you might want to call your MW about that swelling and dizziness, even if you feel better today... can't be too careful with signs of pre-eclampsia hun :hugs:


----------



## pippam116

Shifter said:


> pippam116 said:
> 
> 
> shifter glad you better today, and hope that swelling goes down, u having a day like most of mine by what uve said :hugs:
> 
> Confused. Case of mistaken identity I think...
> 
> Claire-lou - you might want to call your MW about that swelling and dizziness, even if you feel better today... can't be too careful with signs of pre-eclampsia hun :hugs:Click to expand...

:rofl::rofl:

so sorry shifter :hugs: that was for claire lou, i dont know why i even wrote ur name :dohh:


----------



## KatienSam

we all have placenta brains now, babys zapping our minds!! :hugs:


----------



## sharne

*Im due 8th march  cant wait to see my little girl!

Sharne & 35week pink bump  *


----------



## aurora32

Welcome to the Mad March Mummies thread Sharne, gz on pink bump



:hug:


----------



## sharne

Im Due 8th March, Cant wait to see my little girl :D

Sharne & 35week pink bump xxx[/COLOR]


----------



## pippam116

congrats and welcome sharne


----------



## Deb_baby

Just got back from scan, all is good.

Baby is now breach, little gymnast with one foot in groin for a short period and had one up beside the head too.

Was a low on iron so got some tablets for that too from the doctor..this is his real name...dr sugarman! i couldnt stop laughing. Woman who scanned me says i'm measuring up for someone who is 38 weeks pregnant, does it mean ill go early? But been told to book another scan for 7 weeks time just incase.

and i'm on a ........

............

.........

PINK BUMP!!! :happydance:

hope everybody is well, :hugs: logie x x


----------



## aurora32

Thats great news Deb gz on the pink bump...:hugs: you are measuring big, but it doesnt mean baby will come early, are they not going to scan you again before the 7 weeks, did they give you a weight for bubs?



:hug::hug:


----------



## Shifter

Hi Deb, your measurement doesn't mean you'll go early, or even that bubs is big, you may have a lot of amniotic fluid. Did they estimate the weight from the scan?


----------



## icculcaz

woooooooooo another pink bump :)

:hug: logie

n yup shifter same goes here...scarlett likes metallica and nightwish n cradle of filth so i think we good.... :)


----------



## Deb_baby

no they're said they'lln just wait for around my original due date to scan again. she marked the weight down on my chart between 3000 - 3500g i dont know how to convert that?! x


----------



## icculcaz

oh n i 4got to mention that i been shopping today....been into rotherham and round tescos.... im now in pain and i have seriously swelled 'baby escape hole'area. is that normal? examined cervix n its still high but the whole area is pretty tight......


----------



## aurora32

Debs 6.6lb to 7.7lb approx according to my converter


----------



## pippam116

wahoo another pink bump, doesnt nec mean going early debs, caz that sounds like my cheeseburger crotch sypmtoms a few weeks ago lol, not nice but went, keep an eye on it!or give midwife a ring.


----------



## pippam116

aurora32 said:


> Debs 6.6lb to 7.7lb approx according to my converter

what would 2750g convert to?


----------



## pippam116

i made 2750 6lbs?? maybe im wrong


----------



## aurora32

pippam116 said:


> aurora32 said:
> 
> 
> Debs 6.6lb to 7.7lb approx according to my converter
> 
> what would 2750g convert to?Click to expand...

approx 6lb.......:hugs:


----------



## aurora32

Lol im dreading my scan on monday now in case i have a monster in there, my biggest has only ever been 8lb.


:hug::hug:


----------



## pippam116

lol thanks hun, that was their estimate at 32 weeks, so now im trying to work out judging on what it should go up by weekly


----------



## katycam

hey im back :happydance:
had roasted chicken breast subway yumyum :)

managed to get oh's sister a bridesmaids dress as well so pretty productive day.

i want another scan :hissy::hissy::hissy:


----------



## pippam116

bmt is better yum yum! but i ate too much chocc so dont think i could eat anything else i got rasberry leaf tea instead :lol:


----------



## icculcaz

lmao @ cheeseburger.... me normally... 

its not my flaps that are swelled... its the actual inny bit......


----------



## pippam116

thats what swelled on me, just my insides, it has same sensation tha bubbas head is there, i actually had to check mid flow sos tmi lol


----------



## Shifter

Hooray for common music tastes caz! 

As for the swollen "bits", mine has been getting more and more puffy over the last few weeks. I do perineal massage so have really noticed it and kept track. It seems to be normal, from a few threads I've read on the topic. I reckon we grow extra folds of skin ready for the big day when the whole passage needs to stretch out, so it feels all full in there right now :rofl:


----------



## aurora32

Think it tends to be worse too Caz if you have been on your feet for a while whole downward pressure thing, causes swelling i get that a lot and on the occasions ive had trouble going to the loo and ive had to sit for a while (sorry TMI) my bits seem to get swollen from all the pressure of baby etc.

I love being pregnant and i dont want bubs earlier than would be safe for he/she to be out but im so looking forward to the end right now so can get my body back to some normality.


:hug::hug::hug:


----------



## icculcaz

aaaaaargh!!! i dont need any extra bits o skin down there!!! the bits i got can already keep me knees warm! do ya think having a bath would help?


----------



## icculcaz

i forgot how crappy the last few weeks of pregnancy are..... :(


----------



## pippam116

awwwwwwwwwwwww hun yeah try it mine went down over a few days and now the grapes have returned form last pregnancy yipeeeeeeeeee its a sign that we are almost there lol


----------



## icculcaz

never had bum grapes


----------



## aurora32

I had them last pg and omg they were so bloody painful nothing helped they ached all the time, *touches wood* havnt had so far this time hope it remains that way, warm bath should help the swollen bit Caz.


:hug::hug::hug:


----------



## pippam116

lol i havnt had them again till day before yest, too scared to push , last pg, they popped in my mates ka on the way back from a kfc going over a speedbump TMI WARNING blood everywhere they thought id gone into labour, lol, was a right state, had her 2 days later glad they didnt interfere as thought they would, now i HAVE A KA omg i shit myself on speedbumps lmfaoooooooooooooo going to get chloe form school back shortly ladies xx


----------



## beancounter

hello my puffy muffed and be-graped friends. 
I have spent the day relaxing and moping. I dont really know where it has gone to be honest... perhaps I ought to try and redeem myself by packing my hospital bag or something. ..


----------



## icculcaz

could be a good idea that bean m8.....

id love a settee day but our kyras dragging me out tmz round donny centre to spend her birthday money..... im gonna need a wheelchair....


----------



## katycam

i feel lucky to have not experienced these dreaded grapes yet :) (touch wood)
im so bored. no one wants to go out and do anything!


----------



## claire-lou

Thanks for concern ladies. Before I left work I 'borrowed' some urine dip sticks :rofl: so I could keep an eye on things myself and it's all fine, no protein or ketones (my other worry was dehydration) and I've done my BP which is fine for me, have spoke to midwife and she said that's all she would have done and to ring her back if it happens again. 

The only bits swollen now are also my lady bits but been like that a while now. In fact DH has even noticed and asked if they had always been like that. :rofl: Told him he should know my body inside and out and if he wasn't so concerned about 'poking' the little man in the head, he might actually remember. Does pregnancy make everyone a bitch or just me ? :muaha:

Congrats on the :pink: bump Debs babe

Hope you enjoy your film MM

Took the dog for a really long walk in the wood and she is black now and covered in s*!t so just made myself another job. :dohh:

She'll have to wait thou I need hot chocolate and smartie cookies first.


----------



## icculcaz

mmmmmmmmmmmm smartie cookies...


----------



## claire-lou

Homemade as well but they were much nicer warm yesterday, not that I'm complaining they are still tasty


----------



## katycam

i just had toasted hot cross buns :) i cant stop eating!


----------



## icculcaz

oooh recipe plz :)


----------



## katycam

no one is very talkative today!
does anyone know any good online baby clothes shops? im in the mood to spend :)


----------



## icculcaz

www.vertbaudet.co.uk go onto myvouchercodes.co.uk theres money off codes on there......


----------



## Shifter

Glad everything seems to be ok now claire!

Katy - I love this site: https://www.spiritofnature.co.uk/acatalog/babyclothes.html


----------



## icculcaz

omg @ their prices!!!!!!


----------



## mummymadness

I have missed loads again aint i Arghhhhh i allways miss the good bits lol .

Looking forward to piccies tonight and no girls iam not doing my dare im a chicken pmsl .

Puffy lady bits i caught something along them line in the last 6 pages !!! lol , Mines puffy and swollen too , I kind of remembered that from the other 2 thow so wasnt too shocked lol .
So so so sorry appointment didnt go well Suzanne hun **Hugs* , You are no failure at all .

Whooo Katie on last box wow only weeks left for you how excitingit whizzzing by :) .

Super congrats on Pink baby bump debs hun :) .

Very happy your all well now Claire hun :) .

Ohhhh i hope i havent missed any one out arghhhh Baby brain lol.

Had a nice day , My cousins hubby went back to work this week and i sensed with new baby she needed some adult company so popped round for a wee while , Had a hold of baby phoebe gosh she is loverly awwww . And we had a good old mummys whinge lol .

Have a great Night every one , No doubt after im back from pictures there will be about 10 pages for me to read lol . xxxxxxxxxxx .



P.S = I have a code for 25% off first item and 20% off second item baught from vertbaudet i got it with my catalougue allso a free giraffee staker toy with the order , Your welcome to the code . x .


----------



## Shifter

Have a great night out MM!


----------



## claire-lou

icculcaz said:


> oooh recipe plz :)

4oz margarine- I used olive spread cos it's all I had
3oz sugar
6oz self raising flour
130mls golden syrup
30mls milk
1 1/2 tube smarties

cream marg and sugar together then add everything else.

Cook on gas mark 4 for 8-10 mins
Mine took a little longer thou. 

Oh and it makes 18


----------



## icculcaz

mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm fankoo :) they WILL be made this wkend :)


----------



## KatienSam

sorry to ruin the food posts lol but i have been getting shooting pains in the lady garden area today, just been to the toilet (nice vision you all have now) and i think im starting to loose my plug (not 3 pin, the baby one lol) had a couple of lumps of stringy stuff - do you think thats plug? they are only small at the moment and i understand it can grow back etc but got a feeling baby is engaging more (as the shooting pains are as midwife said) and it may be irritating the plug! i dont know whether im :shock: or :happydance: lol

been to spasda today and they have loads of baby stuff on discount, got myself some books and nearly bought a massive box of nappies and wipes but my friend couldnt fit them in the car so will go back tomorrow and get them. Box of 100 size 2 huggies for £12 (i think) - is that good?! box of johnsons pink baby wipes (6 packs of wipes) for £5??

xx


----------



## icculcaz

bargainiferous!!!!!!!


n yup sounds like ur plug wooohoooooo!!!!


----------



## Shifter

Definitely sounds like your plug hun! Exciting!


----------



## KatienSam

:baby::yipee::telephone::wohoo::loopy: and for good measure :finger: :rofl:

:muaha::cloud9::happydance:

:blush:


----------



## icculcaz

wish mine would go......


----------



## KatienSam

ur only 2 days behind me lol go for a walk around asda!! i thought there was something going on down there last night, i was dreaming about labour and woke up feeling wet. didnt really think much of it until i did a knicker check when i got in this afternoon. kinda gross tho eh, looks like my mini-moo has a cold (TMI) lol

xx


----------



## beancounter

oooh katie :D Mind you a mate of mine lost her plug before christmas and didnt have the baby till jan10th. Still exciting though :D


----------



## KatienSam

yeah i dont think it means anything, it can just grow back (miracle grow lol) and its only little bits at the mo. but hey i know i have a plug now at least lol

xx


----------



## beancounter

you mean at least you know you *had* a plug...


----------



## KatienSam

:shock:

im sure there is more in there.

getting BH's now too :shock: just told my OH - he looked like he was guna puke :rofl:


----------



## icculcaz

i done a walk round parkgate retail park, wynsors and tescos today and nothing but ligament pain... gonna be shopping in donny tmz with DD..... im so gonna be crippled......


----------



## KatienSam

these hicks are coming every 5/7 mins... when do i start to worry!? lol they dont hurt at all, just like a regular braxton hicks, the last one was a bit stronger than usual but i think baby was wiggling through it which makes it sem more uncomfy!


----------



## aurora32

Sounds Like plug coming away Katie,accompanied with the bh you never know this may be the real deal or a practice run.....:hugs:

Enjoy the pictures MM, hope you have a lovely evening.

Smartie cookies sound lovely Claire


:hug::hug::hug:


----------



## Shifter

Katie, don't worry, the more practice your body gets the easier the real thing will be!

BHs are meant to stop if you change position, have a drink etc.


----------



## mummymadness

Hope bh clear off soon for you Katie hun , Sounds like the plug to me .
Best way i can describe a plug , Is snotty bloody sreaked mucas lol.

Just got out the bath Finnley in bed , My OH says i look like a princess awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww First time i been dressed up in a very long time .

Have a good night girls , Will update on my great night when im home about 12 :) . xx .


----------



## lolly101

:hugs:Katie...I lost some of my plug with Dan a couple of weeks before I had him, then a load of it the night before... I felt very sick once I had it, and then went into labour...It feels like BH but with period pain added on.....My DH doesn't like TMI either!! He'd have a fit if he read on here!!:rofl: I'm glad you guys are feeling swollen in the lady gardens...I had thought the same with me!!!

Well I couldn't be bothered to cook tonight so we went to the chippy!!! God normally I can not finish mine,...tonight I had mine, finished off Dans chips and then had some choc!!!:blush:

Sorry if I havent mentioned everybody..

I would like to give Logie a :hugs: tho and hope the hosp stay does her good....


----------



## lolly101

Gemma have a FAB evening :hugs:


----------



## icculcaz

MM have fun n watch urself on that backseat ;)

logie better be behaving in that hosp!!!!!!!!! ;) :hug:

katie get sum rest. x


----------



## KatienSam

MM have a lovely evening! 

I feel all shaky and weird again so i think it must be something to do with the hormones releasing when baby engages / irritation of cervix etc.

been and had a bath and still getting BH's, going to cook some dinner and see how i feel, but i have just put on the first load of baby washing just in case :rofl:

xxx


----------



## lolly101

:hugs:Katie, hope your dinner helps stop the shakes for you... Try and take it easy this evening if you can....I know you will try to!I find sitting down tends to help stop BH if they are getting uncomfortable....


----------



## jms895

OOoohhh Katie you lost your plug!!! :dance: are you excited??!! I wonder if it wont be long now then, couple of weeks you think? :lol:
Get some more rest and drink loads water, that may help stop the BH!
MM have a bril,l night tonight xxxx

Everyone ok?? :hugs:


----------



## jms895

Katie do you have any Lavendar? Burn/sniff that, its relaxing xx


----------



## aurora32

KatienSam said:


> MM have a lovely evening!
> 
> I feel all shaky and weird again so i think it must be something to do with the hormones releasing when baby engages / irritation of cervix etc.
> 
> been and had a bath and still getting BH's, going to cook some dinner and see how i feel, but i have just put on the first load of baby washing just in case :rofl:
> 
> xxx

Thats how i started with my first one Katie, have something to eat and try take it easy, this could be it for you not wanting to scare you, how long have bh been going now on and off?


:hug::hug:


----------



## lolly101

Dan has just asked me how did I know I was pregnant??? Ithink I explained it to him without frightening him!!! At least he hasnt asked how the baby got there...sure it won't be long tho!!:rofl:


----------



## jms895

Aaaah bless so you didnt say a stork bought the baby then??!! :lol:


----------



## lolly101

no...he asked me a few months ago but I had to take him to school so I got out of it nicely!!!!:rofl: He understands about periods now cos he worried about me if i hurt..aslo he saw my mat pads in my hosp bag so I explained it doesnt hurt just a bit messy!!!:rofl:


----------



## jms895

Awww lolly bless him!! My OH says never trust anything that bleeds for 7 days and doesnt die :rofl:


----------



## jms895

Pippam are you there???? :finger: :rofl:


----------



## pippam116

jms895 said:


> Pippam are you there???? :finger: :rofl:

yes pip has arrived :finger:

hey girls register www.tinytums.co.uk, supposed ot be good offers and stuff! i've not caught up on threads yet, but gonna after i done some more freebies rofl


----------



## jms895

Thanks Pip will have a look hun xx

Hows you??x


----------



## KatienSam

aurora32 said:


> KatienSam said:
> 
> 
> MM have a lovely evening!
> 
> I feel all shaky and weird again so i think it must be something to do with the hormones releasing when baby engages / irritation of cervix etc.
> 
> been and had a bath and still getting BH's, going to cook some dinner and see how i feel, but i have just put on the first load of baby washing just in case :rofl:
> 
> xxx
> 
> Thats how i started with my first one Katie, have something to eat and try take it easy, this could be it for you not wanting to scare you, how long have bh been going now on and off?
> 
> 
> :hug::hug:Click to expand...

been getting BH's since the simpsons started?! lol dont know what time it was maybe 6 o'clock?? anyone know what time the simpsons were on ch4? (how crap am i lol)

they arent hurting or anything, little bit uncomfortable just because its tight lol i can feel baby down low though, not pressure but like twitches.

no more plug though, its oh so confusing, i think its just maybe things softening up down there.

just had some fish and chips (lovely and healthy :dohh:)


----------



## jms895

I think you will be ok Katie maybe just getting prepared, but make sure you call MW if they start to hurt :hugs: xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## lolly101

I would say so too hun...We had fish and chips!!! Its traditional on a "Fryday!!"

Pip gonna try that link now!! thanx


----------



## KatienSam

yeah im convinced its nothing because they would get worse, its probably my body having a practise run (which is kind of it!), but i havent had a lot to drink today so iv just downed a bottle of water lol

x


----------



## aurora32

pippam116 said:


> jms895 said:
> 
> 
> Pippam are you there???? :finger: :rofl:
> 
> yes pip has arrived :finger:
> 
> hey girls register www.tinytums.co.uk, supposed ot be good offers and stuff! i've not caught up on threads yet, but gonna after i done some more freebies roflClick to expand...

HeHe you got hubby of laptop then??? :rofl::rofl:

:hug:


----------



## Mammy_pants

hey all 

im also a march mummy!! im due my first baby on march 15th!! im counting down the days. not long now :)

x


----------



## pippam116

jms895 said:


> Thanks Pip will have a look hun xx
> 
> Hows you??x

not bad not bad, a lo down mum decided she would finally take my eldest for the night, first time in around a year, lets see if she keeps her till the morning or turns up early hours with her, she good as gold just mum not cut out to be a nanny lol. bh again tonight, luvly jubly, lol, 

wow katie :happydance: take it easy, i lost a teeny bit the other week, didnt loose ne on my girls till labour started though :blush:

:hugs:


----------



## pippam116

aurora32 said:


> pippam116 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jms895 said:
> 
> 
> Pippam are you there???? :finger: :rofl:
> 
> yes pip has arrived :finger:
> 
> hey girls register www.tinytums.co.uk, supposed ot be good offers and stuff! i've not caught up on threads yet, but gonna after i done some more freebies roflClick to expand...
> 
> HeHe you got hubby of laptop then??? :rofl::rofl:
> 
> :hug:Click to expand...

i certainly did yayyyy :happydance: katie hun they will get worse, and you'll be more than uncomfortable just kepe close eye on it


----------



## pippam116

Mammy_pants said:


> hey all
> 
> im also a march mummy!! im due my first baby on march 15th!! im counting down the days. not long now :)
> 
> x

welcome and congrats x


----------



## jms895

:hi: Mammy pants!! Welcome to the thread xx

Pip you lost some of yours too?? xx


----------



## pippam116

jms895 said:


> :hi: Mammy pants!! Welcome to the thread xx
> 
> Pip you lost some of yours too?? xx

couple of weeks ago, but nothing of it as i expected, my lady hole been there done that its prob all a bit loose, lol, though im week away tomorrow since my first lo came :happydance:


----------



## icculcaz

Eeevnin. ive had a bath n still in pain. got full belly tightenings that hurt but arent contractionny. scars goin mad in there, gonna get on me ball in a min n c if that helps. how u doin now katie?


----------



## aurora32

Welcome Mammy pants :wave:

It must be a night for BH had them on and off now for the last 2 hours very uncomfortable, signs of things to come........:)



:hug::hug:


----------



## pippam116

think i need to go and sit on loo, sorry tmi, does me head in since the grapes made a re appearance, its like im a bloke on his thorne i have to be in there so long boooooo hoooooooooo


----------



## aurora32

Think we are keeping up the pattern, its almost Feb so like the feb mums who started in the beginning of Jan i suppose someone has to keep the pattern going question is who.......:shrug:


:hug::hug:


----------



## Mammy_pants

Thanks ladies for the welcome :) Hows everyone been? is anyone else finding it hard to get comfy!!!! 

x


----------



## pippam116

id put bets on me being a feb mum not march but im skint n knowing my luck haha


----------



## KatienSam

im ok :) still every few mins but not getting any worse so nothing exciting is happening. i keep farting but im sure thats not a sign :rofl:

the plug loss was minimal, just enough to notice it was stringy etc so i dont think 'this is it' but it is enough to make me start washing, maybe its just baby telling me to pull my socks up and get its stuff ready and washed lol

i wish it was labour though coz it doesnt hurt!


----------



## lolly101

:hi:Mammy pants welcome to the mad march mummies!! hope you like to chat!!

Katie hope they calm down for you:hug::hug: strange how we are all getting them tonight. must be cos its the end of the week!!

Well hubby is knackered and I have 1 day left at work YES 1 DAY!!!:thumbup::dance::yipee::headspin::wohoo: tomorrow night I am having my leaving do. we are all meeting up to have a meal in chiquitos!!! Yum yum!!

Pip I hope your grapes aren't too bad hun... y do we always talk about food or personal bits on here???:rofl: Have you gto anything to ease them at all??


----------



## pippam116

lolly101 said:


> :hi:Mammy pants welcome to the mad march mummies!! hope you like to chat!!
> 
> Katie hope they calm down for you:hug::hug: strange how we are all getting them tonight. must be cos its the end of the week!!
> 
> Well hubby is knackered and I have 1 day left at work YES 1 DAY!!!:thumbup::dance::yipee::headspin::wohoo: tomorrow night I am having my leaving do. we are all meeting up to have a meal in chiquitos!!! Yum yum!!
> 
> Pip I hope your grapes aren't too bad hun... y do we always talk about food or personal bits on here???:rofl: Have you gto anything to ease them at all??


yes i have anusol, aka grape food, lmfao, they casnt poss be worst than last pregnancy cos they burst n was billions and could go loo, im managing in that dept hahaha, sos im , going too far :dohh:


----------



## KatienSam

oooooooo chiquitos is my favourite! i cant go at the moment coz i like the sizzling fajhitas and i couldnt possibly eat them all without over filling myself and having a sleepless night of heartburn lol

xx


----------



## pippam116

1 day wahooo the groups getting bigger, none of us be bored soon we be posting 24-7


----------



## aurora32

Mammy_pants said:


> Thanks ladies for the welcome :) Hows everyone been? is anyone else finding it hard to get comfy!!!!
> 
> x

I cant get comfy so you are not the only one hunn, i feel like a battleship in full sail just now and bump hurts.


:hug::hug:


----------



## lolly101

i'll prob get heartburn too but I'm gonna have the fajitas anyway!!! I'll just put the gaviscon in my bag!!:rofl:

I am having trouble getting comfy.hubby laughs cos when I move or change positions I grunt now!!:rofl:


----------



## pippam116

lmfao


----------



## KatienSam

blimey what is this "comfortable"??! lol once the bump is a rest for your boobs you know there is no way back until baby is out lol


----------



## lolly101

Gonna say goodnight now girls....I need my beauty sleep for my big day tomorrow..If I don't go sleep early I'll be asleep tomorrow before my dinner!!.Hubby wants the computer and NCIS is on tv..prob seen this episode before but I still like it!!

:hug: to you all...have a good night xxx


----------



## lolly101

KatienSam said:


> blimey what is this "comfortable"??! lol once the bump is a rest for your boobs you know there is no way back until baby is out lol


gotta add I don't think I'll ever let myself get fat I hate my heavy boobs now!! I keep getting a rash!!! Is is just me???:blush: I can't wait til they are small again!! DH doesn't agree tho!!


----------



## KatienSam

i have a rash/red marks down my cleavage and under both my boobs, i have been putting baby talc on it which smells nice and seems to help it a little bit!


----------



## Mammy_pants

lolly101 said:


> i'll prob get heartburn too but I'm gonna have the fajitas anyway!!! I'll just put the gaviscon in my bag!!:rofl:
> 
> I am having trouble getting comfy.hubby laughs cos when I move or change positions I grunt now!!:rofl:

LMAO im in the grunting stage too ha ha its soooo attractive isnt it. 

xx


----------



## lolly101

Phew I'm glad it's not just me...I put talc on too but I don't like the smell!!!

Anyway now I am going to go!!! Catch up tomorrow!!


----------



## Mammy_pants

lolly101 said:


> Gonna say goodnight now girls....I need my beauty sleep for my big day tomorrow..If I don't go sleep early I'll be asleep tomorrow before my dinner!!.Hubby wants the computer and NCIS is on tv..prob seen this episode before but I still like it!!
> 
> :hug: to you all...have a good night xxx

night night x


----------



## pippam116

nn lolly hun, another site...for money off vouchers for mum/baby products, https://www.mumplusone.com/register.aspx


----------



## KatienSam

im a grunter too, putting my socks on is probably the best lol, or picking things up off the floor lol, makes me laugh sometimes though

xx


----------



## jms895

Lolly cant beleive its your last day :dance: congrats!! Have a great one tomorrow.

I got itchy red boobs too ladies, its orrible! xx


----------



## Mammy_pants

KatienSam said:


> im a grunter too, putting my socks on is probably the best lol, or picking things up off the floor lol, makes me laugh sometimes though
> 
> xx

picking stuff off the floor is the worst its like an operational task to pick them up hehe. the joys of pregnancy ! they should warn you about this stuff in the books. 

x


----------



## jms895

No the worst has got to be trying to do your lady bits and shave your legs :rofl: I give up in the end!!!


----------



## aurora32

lolly101 said:


> KatienSam said:
> 
> 
> blimey what is this "comfortable"??! lol once the bump is a rest for your boobs you know there is no way back until baby is out lol
> 
> 
> gotta add I don't think I'll ever let myself get fat I hate my heavy boobs now!! I keep getting a rash!!! Is is just me???:blush: I can't wait til they are small again!! DH doesn't agree tho!!Click to expand...

I have a constant nasty rash under my boobs and skin red raw, thought it was just me that was suffering in that dept.


:hug:


----------



## KatienSam

i havent shaved my lady bits for ages, i cant see it and its hard not to drown and hold a mirror to shave etc lol


----------



## Mammy_pants

KatienSam said:


> i havent shaved my lady bits for ages, i cant see it and its hard not to drown and hold a mirror to shave etc lol

i think i have just about given up on shaving my legs or lady garden ha ha, i attempted to use the mirror last time, my partner was laughing at me because i missed quite a bit, i almost bit his head off bless him.


----------



## jms895

I went mad with some removal cream the other night and I have nothing left :lol:


----------



## Mammy_pants

im off to watch a film now ladies, it was lovely to chat with you all, thanks for making me feel welcome, no doubt ill be addicted before long. 

night night 

xx


----------



## jms895

Night night, I may do the same :hugs:


----------



## tiggertea

my goodness ladies - a slow start this morning then boom we chat up hundreds of posts!!!

I can't remember anything i wanted to say though!

Welcome to newbies! :hugs: def have a small army of us now!

I been sick today :cry: and not been about so often. Feeling sore, uncomfy, headache and just plain sick. But hey, I guess I can't really complain too much at this stage!
Just dropped in to say "hello" and "night night" again! Will hopefully be in better form tomorrow.

:hugs: to you all for all the reasons they're needed - good or bad! x


----------



## aurora32

NN to all you ladies going off, hope you have a good night......:hugs::hugs:


----------



## aurora32

tiggertea said:


> my goodness ladies - a slow start this morning then boom we chat up hundreds of posts!!!
> 
> I can't remember anything i wanted to say though!
> 
> Welcome to newbies! :hugs: def have a small army of us now!
> 
> I been sick today :cry: and not been about so often. Feeling sore, uncomfy, headache and just plain sick. But hey, I guess I can't really complain too much at this stage!
> Just dropped in to say "hello" and "night night" again! Will hopefully be in better form tomorrow.
> 
> :hugs: to you all for all the reasons they're needed - good or bad! x


Hope you feel soon better debz.......:hugs::hugs:


----------



## jms895

Debz I hope you feel better soon :hugs:


----------



## pippam116

for samples: 
https://secure-eadv.be.jnj.com/ccp/crsforms/html/babycentre/requestasample.jsp

https://www.hippbabyclub.co.uk/index.php

https://www.calpol.co.uk/en/display.asp?page=mini_guides_landing

loads more but wont bore you, ive a friend who has been emailing companies asking for samples and my word shes done well so im gonna pass some time over the next few dyas and ill let you know if i get ne thing worth having lol :happydance:


----------



## pippam116

nn all going to bed etc, tigger , is it cos u had too much arctic roll? :finger: :rofl: :hug: oj hun x


----------



## jms895

thanks Pip xxxxxxxx


----------



## jms895

Pippa :finger: night night xx


----------



## pippam116

u fooking off aswell? great :finger: lol, im feeling ok now and shrivvled grapes sat on my big pillow works a treat, be replacing with a rubber ring soon no doubt lol x


----------



## aurora32

Going too girls, nn all take care hope you all have a good night and those not feeling too good fell better tomorrow,

Sorry Gemma couldnt stay awake, so hope you had a lovely evening will hear about it tomorrow hunn.



:hug::hug::hug::hug::hug:


----------



## pippam116

nn hun x


----------



## mummymadness

Awwwwwwwwww fanks Aurora hun for trying to stay awake how nice :) .
Welcome Mumypants :) .
Katie hope your well hun i spent half the night wondering if anything had happened with you **Hugs** .
Just read back a few pages seems it was a bh night around here lol , I miss all the excitment lol .

Well well Ladies my Night was fun and amuzing lol .
The film was fab and had a cheeky school type like fondle in the back seats HeHeHe i felt sooo silly .
Allso may i reccomend Underworld it was a fab film , Had some loverrrrrly nachos with salsa and Jalapenos HOT HOT HOT lol . 
Then to top the night of and was soooo funny went to Mcds as its next door and sat eating my burger Laughing at the Boy racers trying to show off lol , then my car wouldnt start PMSL it was sooooooooooo funny , After 10 mins trying got it going its fine now so not a clue what was up lol .
Just dropped Mum off the kids were good for her thank god .

Big hugs girls . xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx .


----------



## icculcaz

grunt. in pain. gotta take dd shopping. im gonna b in a wheelchair by tmz. cant walk now letalone after! hope u all slept well. catch ya later.x


----------



## katycam

Morning MM, Glad to hear you had a nice night, my oh wanted to see that underworld, im a wimp though and dont like anything other than chick flicks!!

Ive got a lot of bedroom sorting out today so i doubt i'll be around much.

Hope you are all good and bubs are behaving :)


----------



## lolly101

KatienSam said:


> im a grunter too, putting my socks on is probably the best lol, or picking things up off the floor lol, makes me laugh sometimes though
> 
> xx

pmsl:rofl::rofl:yes!!! i have to sit on the edge of the bed and rock!!!I'm lucky, picking stuff off teh floor I get Dan to do!!!

MM so glad you had a good eve...
as hoping you having a good time!!

Pip thanks for all those freebie sites...gonna try and register one quick before work!!!

Love to you all ladies, have fab saturdays:hug:


----------



## jms895

MM glad you had a fab night and thanks for the Underworld tip, I love thos films!!

Lolly hope you have a great night tonight too

Morning everyone else, anyone have an eventful evening? I fell asleep at half ten on the sofa!! OH bought me a MacD breakfast in bed this morning bless him, love those Hash Browns!! xx


----------



## Mammy_pants

Morning ladies, 

how are we all this morning, i woke up feeling like id been ran over, my head, ears and throat is so sore, ive managed to avoid this cold bug for ages but i think its tracked me down. 

just thought id say good morning to you all 

claire

x


----------



## wanababy

Morning ladies!! I have (yet again) missed LOADS :blush: Sorry! If I don't log in everyday/other day theres far too much to catch up on - I only go back 5 pages - so apologies if I've missed anything!

Welcome to the newbies....:wave:

I see the BH's are starting with some of you...oooh we're gettting close girls - I'm getting nervous now as I've been having the BH's too. And glad I'm not the only one who sounds like a PIG! I'm finding myself keep saying 'oops' after I grunt :rofl: And I wake myself up SNORING!! Good job OH doesn''t snore - we'd bring the house down with the vibrations!!!! 

Got a bag ful of clothes from my sis whose dd is 11 weeks now so am going to spend some time this weekend doing some ironing!

Got my first class tomoz at hosp - 'labour & pain relief' - that should be interesting...GIVE ME THE LOT!!! lol

Hope everyone is well and have a great day peeps :hugs:

Liz
xx


----------



## Mammy_pants

wanababy said:


> Morning ladies!! I have (yet again) missed LOADS :blush: Sorry! If I don't log in everyday/other day theres far too much to catch up on - I only go back 5 pages - so apologies if I've missed anything!
> 
> Welcome to the newbies....:wave:
> 
> I see the BH's are starting with some of you...oooh we're gettting close girls - I'm getting nervous now as I've been having the BH's too. And glad I'm not the only one who sounds like a PIG! I'm finding myself keep saying 'oops' after I grunt :rofl: And I wake myself up SNORING!! Good job OH doesn''t snore - we'd bring the house down with the vibrations!!!!
> 
> Got a bag ful of clothes from my sis whose dd is 11 weeks now so am going to spend some time this weekend doing some ironing!
> 
> Got my first class tomoz at hosp - 'labour & pain relief' - that should be interesting...GIVE ME THE LOT!!! lol
> 
> Hope everyone is well and have a great day peeps :hugs:
> 
> Liz
> xx

i have my first class on wed i cant wait im sooooo excited, i just hope other half can make it. Do we need to take anything with us?? i know its a silly question but i was going to call the MW of monday to ask her. 

have a lovely weekend x


----------



## tiggertea

morning girlies!

glad yo had a nice bday night out MM!

wonder how Katie's pains are now... hopefully all cleared up?

have "fun" shopping caz.... hopefully your DD will know what she wants and head straight there.....

mmmmmm hash browns........ spoilt you are Jade!



I had a dream last night that we had all started popping out babies..... hopefully it doesn't come true for another few weeks at least!

I'm feeling kind of better today - still a little dodgy, but managed to eat some toast so thats good! Hubby woke me up this morning talking to bump..... telling it a story! I pretended I was still asleep til I had to burst out laughing.... did you know goldilocks chose baby bear's tiny car as well as his porridge and bed?! :rofl: poor hubby couldn't remember half of the real story so he was making it up! Had a little :cry: earlier too.... got a little overwhelmed by it all.... i think it's amazing how much you can love a little person that isn't even here yet! :blush:

Def getting stuck into the nursery again today... last day of the deadline and all that! :rofl: I work better under pressure! Hubby's flying club aint on today - too windy, so he'll be here to help lift things off floor for me to sort out... I'm at that grunty stage too.... even had to get hubby to zip my shoe-boot things the other day coz putting on tights had taken all the effort I had in me :lol:


----------



## claire-lou

Glad you are feeling a little better Tiggertea.

Hope everyones BH aren't causing too much disruption.

:happydance::happydance:Katie lost some plug:happydance::happydance:Katie lost some plug:happydance::happydance: How exciting. Hope all is well

That just made me think I have no pics of my bump, or me pregnant. I'm gonna go do some in a minute cos it might be the only chance I ever get. 




jms895 said:


> No the worst has got to be trying to do your lady bits and shave your legs :rofl: I give up in the end!!!

I lost my temper and swung blindly with the razor. Lets just say I hope I don't go into labour soon, and give it chance to grow back it's a bit of a mess :rofl:

Just adding finishing touches to nursery then I'll post some pics of it finished at last. Has only taken us 3 months. I'm usually so motivated.


----------



## pippam116

lmfao at dh tigger, how cute, i would have not been able ot stop myself laughing, my internet has been down this morning, so plenty of grunting yanking at cables, got hoovering and quick mop left to do, everything is gleaming polished and bleached, apart from me n lo, lol. im not sure which part of my body it is smelling offensive, :rofl: oj. had a bit of a lie in today, was fab, feel rough though, why why why wehn i slep plenty hmmm. 35 weeks wahooooooooooooooooooooo, last box in 4 days, sorry bit excited,

i've still not done my bathroom painting, hehe but nursery is done bah the cot being put up im not rushing that as have single bed in there that BIL uses when he comes to decorate n stuff. 

hope u all have a luvly day, lolly last day at work wahooooooo jms im sure ur about :finger:


----------



## claire-lou

oh forget to say welcome mummy pants


----------



## Shifter

Morning all!

Welcome to mummypants!

Glad you had a good night Gemma. Hubby and I have decided to have a nice couply night out tonight, got to do so while it's still just the two of us, so we'll be seeing Underworld too!

Debz - I know exactly what you mean about the love for LO even before they're here! Every day that passes I feel more overwhelmed by how much love I already have for this tiny baby :cloud9: and your OH is so sweet! Mine has started reading The Hobbit to bump!

Last night we had fish n chips too and I got really uncomfortable. It wasn't BH, just this constant hardness across the whole bump, it felt like it was going to pop! Lolly and I decided via text that the fish n chips were to blame :rofl:

Hope the BH wore off enough for you to sleep ok Katie :hugs:

Caz - don't push yourself too hard hun. Make sure you stay hydrated and sit down whenever you need to :hugs:


----------



## tiggertea

Enjoy your couply nite out hun (I'll forget to say it later!)


----------



## KatienSam

good morning all!!! my ticker no longer has any months on :shock: 4 weeks 2 days til baby's due date!!

i had my BH's 5 mins apart from 6pm until about midnight (the got to 3mins apart but no longer or painful), then i fell asleep and was woken up with a few at 5am (only 15mins apart though but little bit more painful, felt like it was pulling in my back) and then i had a major urge to get up and clean!! i didnt, dont worry lol!! i fell asleep again about 8am and now i have woken up the BH's have stopped! yay! I have shooting pains in the creases where your thighs meet your body. few more tiny bits of my 3 pin this morning but nothing to write home about.

but i think my bump has dropped loads, it feels heavy down below too so maybe baby is engaged a little more :happydance:

i best start getting all the babys things sorted, just in case that was a warning :rofl:

xxx


----------



## pippam116

glad they have eased for you for the time being, maybe next time it will be the real deal, someone has to go first after all! :lol: take it easy though, we don't want you to go and over do it just incase.!
xx


----------



## KatienSam

i want to make it to 37 weeks before i do anything lol, im still convinced i will go over, although my OH keeps saying no chance after last night, he was watching my belly go hard and kept poking it when he thought i was having a hick lol!

i dont want to go first :rofl: i want someone else to go first so i can ask them things about the pain etc lol

i have taken it as a hint from baby that it wont wait for me to be ready for him/her, i have to be waiting for him/her. think its a girl if thats the case, pushy little madam!

xx


----------



## Shifter

:hugs: Katie. It could still be a few weeks hun, some people get lots of practice first. Just remember that the more your body gets ready now the easier the real thing will be :hugs:


----------



## pippam116

they usually say u go over with first, not that its nice going passed that date youve waited for , for what feels like forever :D , just try n rest as much as u can inbetween getting things ready :) , both of mine came when i was most relaxed and least expected them too. girls seem to like to keep you guessing,


----------



## aurora32

Afternoon girls, hope you are all well,

Glad you are both feeling better Katie and Debz.....:hugs:

Glad you had a good night Gemma, sorry for not managing to stay awake...:blush:

Have a lovely evening out tonite Holly with Hubby.

Just thought you'd all like to know I Txted Suzanne(Logie) this morning hope she wont mind me posting took them till late last night to get her a drip in as she has bad veins, she didnt get much sleep as they were checking her sugar lvls every hour all night and she says she has the grumpiest midwife out, who is treating her like she is in the way, she hopes to be out by sunday as she is missing kids but no one has told her anything and as she put it " i know more about obstetrics than they do" 
So hope you are feeling better soon Hunn.......:hugs::hugs::hugs:


:hug::hug::hug:


----------



## Shifter

Aww poor Logie :hugs:


----------



## KatienSam

aww bless logie, i really feel for her, must be awful, especially when you have an crap midwife making you feel uneasy!

i know i could have weeks left, i need weeks lol i need to get things ready for the baby, im still convinced i will go over lol i have been having BHs today too which seem to be getting tighter and walking seems to be a whole new task, feels heavy in my mini-moo area! is that baby engaging more?

just had the best double cheese burger from burger king lol, really yummy i could have eaten at least 4! hmmmm

xxx


----------



## wanababy

[/QUOTE]

i have my first class on wed i cant wait im sooooo excited, i just hope other half can make it. Do we need to take anything with us?? i know its a silly question but i was going to call the MW of monday to ask her. 

have a lovely weekend x[/QUOTE]

Not sure hun, I'll be taking my maternity notes but other than that you could probably take a pad/pen incase you want to make some notes??

x


----------



## wanababy

Mammy_pants said:


> i have my first class on wed i cant wait im sooooo excited, i just hope other half can make it. Do we need to take anything with us?? i know its a silly question but i was going to call the MW of monday to ask her.
> 
> have a lovely weekend x

Not sure hun, I'll be taking my maternity notes but other than that you could probably take a pad/pen incase you want to make some notes??

x


----------



## aurora32

KatienSam said:


> aww bless logie, i really feel for her, must be awful, especially when you have an crap midwife making you feel uneasy!
> 
> i know i could have weeks left, i need weeks lol i need to get things ready for the baby, im still convinced i will go over lol i have been having BHs today too which seem to be getting tighter and walking seems to be a whole new task, feels heavy in my mini-moo area! is that baby engaging more?
> 
> just had the best double cheese burger from burger king lol, really yummy i could have eaten at least 4! hmmmm
> 
> xxx

Sounds like baby has wiggled well down now Katie hence your downward pressure, and the walking sounds about right, i feel like Lo is going to drop out some days......lol, seems like everything is moving in the right direction

Cheeseburger sounds really yummy, just wish i could eat it have no appetite at all just now i drink a small glass of juice and im full.

:hug::hug:


:hug::hug:


----------



## wanababy

Ah, hope Logie is feeling better soon :hugs:

Glad you're feeling better girls....

As for the shaving malarky - I managed to do my legs today - best way is to put legs on side of the bath - its impossible to do in the bath....I've been putting it off for ages so needless to say the hairs off my legs were about 1/2 inch :blush: Bet I've lost a couple of lb just by shaving me legs :rofl:

Think my lo is doing acrobatics today - feels like she's lying across and doing star jumps every few seconds, by the feelings I'm getting! Wierd!

:hugs:

Liz
xx


----------



## wanababy

aurora32 said:


> KatienSam said:
> 
> 
> aww bless logie, i really feel for her, must be awful, especially when you have an crap midwife making you feel uneasy!
> 
> i know i could have weeks left, i need weeks lol i need to get things ready for the baby, im still convinced i will go over lol i have been having BHs today too which seem to be getting tighter and walking seems to be a whole new task, feels heavy in my mini-moo area! is that baby engaging more?
> 
> just had the best double cheese burger from burger king lol, really yummy i could have eaten at least 4! hmmmm
> 
> xxx
> 
> Sounds like baby has wiggled well down now Katie hence your downward pressure, and the walking sounds about right, i feel like Lo is going to drop out some days......lol, seems like everything is moving in the right direction
> 
> Cheeseburger sounds really yummy, just wish i could eat it have no appetite at all just now i drink a small glass of juice and im full.
> 
> :hug::hug:
> 
> 
> :hug::hug:Click to expand...

I agree, I could just eat a cheeseburger, I'm starving..mmmmmm....Think I'll have some toast - ugh how exciting!

Oooh Katie sounds like LO is getting ready, but he/she could stay in that position until the end now cos they engage anytime from now don't they? Take it easy x


----------



## beancounter

Helllo :D Just been to the worlds biggest asda and got some goodies. Also went to the big sainsburys because I like their baby grows better... decided I might have peanut earlier enough that they would need newborn clothes since me antibodies are rising and got paniced but now I have it all under control again :D 

Plus some bottles and toiletries and antiseptic wipes to wipe the toilet seats in hospital and a cool bath thermometer which is a duck that changes colour :D

Some one send my love to logie :hugs:
Glad things have settled down katie.


----------



## pippam116

poor logie, hope shes home tomorrow still,


----------



## wanababy

aurora32 said:


> KatienSam said:
> 
> 
> aww bless logie, i really feel for her, must be awful, especially when you have an crap midwife making you feel uneasy!
> 
> i know i could have weeks left, i need weeks lol i need to get things ready for the baby, im still convinced i will go over lol i have been having BHs today too which seem to be getting tighter and walking seems to be a whole new task, feels heavy in my mini-moo area! is that baby engaging more?
> 
> just had the best double cheese burger from burger king lol, really yummy i could have eaten at least 4! hmmmm
> 
> xxx
> 
> Sounds like baby has wiggled well down now Katie hence your downward pressure, and the walking sounds about right, i feel like Lo is going to drop out some days......lol, seems like everything is moving in the right direction
> 
> Cheeseburger sounds really yummy, just wish i could eat it have no appetite at all just now i drink a small glass of juice and im full.
> 
> :hug::hug:
> 
> 
> :hug::hug:Click to expand...

I agree, I could just eat a cheeseburger, I'm starving..mmmmmm....Think I'll have some toast - ugh how exciting!

Oooh Katie sounds like LO is getting ready, but he/she could stay in that position until the end now cos they engage anytime from now don't they? 
Take it easy x

Hope you're doing OK Claire and your BH's have eased off! x


----------



## mummymadness

Lolly thanks for the message last night hun :) .
It was sooo funny when the car broke down i just burst out laughing , Honestly the film was much better than i expected allthow it should of been 1st in the 3 part of the films lol .
Hope you enjoy the film too Holly :) , You can sit canoodling on back seats liek we did lol .

Tigger i just giggled sooo much at the Golidlocks story telling how cute Goldilocks nicked a bmw too lol .

Katie glad the bh stopped for you so you got some sleep *Hugs* , Some one has to be first i vote you too Katie lol .

I really feel for suzanne bless her , I know its hard for her at the moment . Think ill send her a cheery text in a moment :) .

Im proper pissed off today anyway lol , N power i pay £10 a week off on a card for my gas so i dont get a big bill every quarter ! , Well a nice £144 bill popped through the post this morning , Cheeky sods , Where am i suppose to find that kid of money !! .
I told them ill carry on paying my £10 a week on my card and £1 a week debt and they can whistle if they think there getting any more Pmsl .
Gotta go shopping at some point i just cannot be bothered today lol .xxx .


----------



## pippam116

mm is that a tenna on a card, that u stick in with tokens or direct to them, if its direct to them then youll be getting in more n more debt, and eventually they'll put it onto a token metre which will be set with debt so ud end up paying like a min of 3-5 quid back a week without a choice, i've had that problem before. gitts they r but gas n elec will rarely accept that lil ammount only just cleared mine and it was pain in ass


----------



## pippam116

right so my mum just bought lo home, and my nan was with her, she didnt get out the car as has difficulty getitng up etc; she said u dont look v big ur mum sed it was huge, so i laughed and said it may be that the nighty im wearing is 3 sizes too big lol, so my mum grabs nighty up in the street, and lo and behold just flashed my boobs to a gang of teenage boys my nan and my freaky nabor, i had just aken my tent off to get in the bath, im so embarassed by then my nan was oh god it is huge lollllll. think she meant the bump, though not so sure :rofl:


----------



## aurora32

pippam116 said:


> right so my mum just bought lo home, and my nan was with her, she didnt get out the car as has difficulty getitng up etc; she said u dont look v big ur mum sed it was huge, so i laughed and said it may be that the nighty im wearing is 3 sizes too big lol, so my mum grabs nighty up in the street, and lo and behold just flashed my boobs to a gang of teenage boys my nan and my freaky nabor, i had just aken my tent off to get in the bath, im so embarassed by then my nan was oh god it is huge lollllll. think she meant the bump, though not so sure :rofl:

:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:

Sorry pip didnt mean to but just wet myself when read this oh thinks ive gone mad........:)


:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## pippam116

:rofl: i just stood there, if it wasnt for large dark nipples i could of pretended it was my bump but that wasnt the case the boys r still stood in view of my house prob hoping for another flash, feck no needs in worrying about conseeling my nips when bf lmfao


----------



## aurora32

pippam116 said:


> :rofl: i just stood there, if it wasnt for large dark nipples i could of pretended it was my bump but that wasnt the case the boys r still stood in view of my house prob hoping for another flash, feck no needs in worrying about conseeling my nips when bf lmfao

:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:

When you have had a baby and had all and everybody poking about down there there is no space for modesty and agreed if bf got to get used to letting boobs hang out and being stared at.



:hug:


----------



## pippam116

rofl i think im getting addicted to that word game and being a bit naughty lol :rofl:


----------



## pippam116

why do i feel upset that i could only manage 2 mouthfuls of my fav chicken n mushroom slice, arghhhhhhhhh boo hoo im starving but i got no where for it to go lol


----------



## aurora32

pippam116 said:


> rofl i think im getting addicted to that word game and being a bit naughty lol :rofl:

:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:

I noticed think il wait to see of any one else answers that one first.......lol


:hug:


----------



## pippam116

:rofl: arghhhhh chicken :lol: bh alert ;)


----------



## aurora32

pippam116 said:


> why do i feel upset that i could only manage 2 mouthfuls of my fav chicken n mushroom slice, arghhhhhhhhh boo hoo im starving but i got no where for it to go lol

Im like that just now, im hungry but cant for the life of me manage more than a few mouthfuls and then im full feel like ive eated a 3 course meal.......:cry:
then a few hours later im starving again.
I love my bubs to bits but so want to feel normal again.



:hug::hug::hug:


----------



## beancounter

GAaaaaaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhhh stu[id jojomamanbebe website :hissy: 
I *think* I have ordered my chosen changing bag though :happydance: only its pissed me off so much i think I am having a back spasm.

lol pippam put yr nips away.


----------



## pippam116

aslong as i dont eat like a horse afterwards to make up ill be fine, dishing up the girls food, and its making me feel ill urghhhh


----------



## pippam116

lol bean, there put away


----------



## lolly101

pippam116 said:


> rofl i think im getting addicted to that word game and being a bit naughty lol :rofl:

I noticed too!!:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:

Pip I pmsfl too when you said what your Mum did!!! i would have been mortified!!!

Katie get yourself organised hun...I wasn't ready for dan and he came at 34+4!!!(tomorrow!AAAGGGHHH!!) I am ready for this little lady this time!!

At least I made it to my mat leave this time too!!! I feel like I have reached a milestone!!:cloud9::happydance: I feel a bit sad tho too, as I do love my job most of the time.(travel agent!!) but the thought of no saturdays :dance::dance::headspin::headspin::headspin::headspin::headspin::headspin::smug:

Holly enjoy your night out...:hugs:

cheeseburger sounds lush and I'm veggie!!!!:rofl:

MM I did larf too when you said about your car..that sort of thing happen to me!!

Hugs too to Logie,bless her...the last thing she needs is a rotton mw...She needs us in there with her to cheer her up


----------



## pippam116

TMI WARNING
ok so i had a bath, attempted the garden :cry: i didnt know what was cheeseburger, foof or inside of my legs, mirror kept steaming up didnt help it was by attempt of brail cos cant see that far without my glasses which were steaming up too. :rofl: im hungry, need a poo and afraid i cant not constipated jsut graped up, so admitedly dont know where pressure is now but its damn painful, :dohh: 

sorry if tmi but i had to tell someone and my girls dont quite understand the grapes thing :rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## aurora32

lolly101 said:


> pippam116 said:
> 
> 
> rofl i think im getting addicted to that word game and being a bit naughty lol :rofl:
> 
> I noticed too!!:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:
> 
> Pip I pmsfl too when you said what your Mum did!!! i would have been mortified!!!
> 
> Katie get yourself organised hun...I wasn't ready for dan and he came at 34+4!!!(tomorrow!AAAGGGHHH!!) I am ready for this little lady this time!!
> 
> At least I made it to my mat leave this time too!!! I feel like I have reached a milestone!!:cloud9::happydance: I feel a bit sad tho too, as I do love my job most of the time.(travel agent!!) but the thought of no saturdays :dance::dance::headspin::headspin::headspin::headspin::headspin::headspin::smug:
> 
> Holly enjoy your night out...:hugs:
> 
> cheeseburger sounds lush and I'm veggie!!!!:rofl:
> 
> MM I did larf too when you said about your car..that sort of thing happen to me!!
> 
> Hugs too to Logie,bless her...the last thing she needs is a rotton mw...She needs us in there with her to cheer her upClick to expand...


Think she is really fed up as the drip isnt doing anything and the only course of action thats really gonna help is for her to deliver Hannah , Diabetic dr not keen to do that and Ob dr she said was about 20yr old and didnt have a clue, so unless something changes she is going to basically have to put up with it until its safe for Hannah to arrive.
Gz on reaching your matty leave Lolly must feel good to have some time to yourself for a bit til bubs gets here.

:hug::hug:


----------



## lolly101

Pip I don't know what to say to help....:hugs: tho.sounds like you having a bad day...


----------



## pippam116

aww warm wishes for hannah and mummy, we were having a long convo about it on msn yesterday, and she was so hoping things would go smoothly, im thinking of her and hope they come to an arrangement for her sake xx


----------



## Shifter

aurora - thanks for keeping us updated on Logie.

So much for going out... car won't start :hissy:


----------



## pippam116

thanks lolly i can live with the nipple n bushwacker but i need the toilet lol, dont fancy anything bursting as been there with leila and had to have a doctor come out n get down to the nitty gritty, nooooooooooooooo lol


----------



## lolly101

Shifter said:


> aurora - thanks for keeping us updated on Logie.
> 
> So much for going out... car won't start :hissy:

hun you want a lift???

thanx for keeping us updated Aurora...
I hope shes ok..at least she has got to 30 something weeks


----------



## aurora32

sounds like you are having a bit of a hard time Pip, not much i could suggest im having same difficulties with regards tidying up down below and gonna have to trust oh to do it as i refuse to go into hospital likean overgrown bush, not nice afterwards either.




:hug::hug::hug:


----------



## aurora32

Shifter said:


> aurora - thanks for keeping us updated on Logie.
> 
> So much for going out... car won't start :hissy:

Awww Holly hope its nothing major, maybe just damp......:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## pippam116

i'll live, its such a relief it doesnt interfere with the birth, just the pressure and so n so, grr cnat believe how quick it came on i had it for months with leila.


----------



## pippam116

and the bush can stay as it is, thats it now, ill just hack at it afterwards, that was hard work and it looks awful :rofl:


----------



## Shifter

Thanks for the offer Lolly. How long do you reckon it would take you to get here? :rofl:

Sorry you're having a hard time pip :hugs:

I normally keep my "garden" neatly trimmed, I don't shave or wax it - ouch. I gave it a good thorough go at about 20 weeks, knowing that I would soon have to abandon it when I could no longer see it! I had to have another go at it a few weeks ago though as it was getting out of control. It was insanely difficult and I ended up with patches that were longer than others :rofl: I'll probably have another go in a couple of weeks if I can muster the strength! Might try veet though...


----------



## jms895

Helllllo ladies!

Katie I reckon you will go at 39 weeks!!

Wanababy nice to hear from you!

Lolly bet you are excited for tonight

:hugs: to Logie, bless her.

I am starved, ate a bowl of mushy peas and mint sauce for lunch ( a little craving of mine) as saving myself for tonight.

Me and OH are having nice night together as he been on nights all week and I hardly seen him, plus he not slept 24 hours he done some overtime today too bless him.

I been to Wickes and ordered the new doors and more paint! Could not be bothered to actaully paint though, may do tomorrow!

But have nearly finished my assignment, one more questiopn to go and then I will submit it tonight and tomorrow. :dance: only 2 more due now until bubba comes

3 more weeks at work!!!!!!!!!!! COME ONE :wohoo:

I reckon I will go on March 7th for some reason and if not that, April 2nd xx


----------



## jms895

Shifter said:


> Thanks for the offer Lolly. How long do you reckon it would take you to get here? :rofl:
> 
> Sorry you're having a hard time pip :hugs:
> 
> I normally keep my "garden" neatly trimmed, I don't shave or wax it - ouch. I gave it a good thorough go at about 20 weeks, knowing that I would soon have to abandon it when I could no longer see it! I had to have another go at it a few weeks ago though as it was getting out of control. It was insanely difficult and I ended up with patches that were longer than others :rofl: I'll probably have another go in a couple of weeks if I can muster the strength! Might try veet though...

I used Nair Aloe sensitive (spelling??) the other night and I have nothing left in the 'garden' so neat and tidy now! Bet it wont stay that way for long....... :lol:


----------



## jms895

Forgot to mention...., am having a big fat hot curry tonight.......... mmmmmmmmm and a glass of beer to treat myself :lol:


----------



## Shifter

What's annoying about the car is that it's been struggling to start for well over a year. We got it checked, found out it was the fly wheel and was going to cost £1000 to fix, so we left it. This week we finally got it done. But the garage said it needed new starter motor and glow plugs too, another £200+. So we left it, thinking the main thing was sorted so it would do for now. But nooooooooooooooooooo. *Now* it conks out. Andy even tried boiling kettle and pouring it over bonnet as it's the cold that triggers the problem, but no joy :hissy:


----------



## pippam116

jms895 said:


> Helllllo ladies!
> 
> Katie I reckon you will go at 39 weeks!!
> 
> Wanababy nice to hear from you!
> 
> Lolly bet you are excited for tonight
> 
> :hugs: to Logie, bless her.
> 
> I am starved, ate a bowl of mushy peas and mint sauce for lunch ( a little craving of mine) as saving myself for tonight.
> 
> Me and OH are having nice night together as he been on nights all week and I hardly seen him, plus he not slept 24 hours he done some overtime today too bless him.
> 
> I been to Wickes and ordered the new doors and more paint! Could not be bothered to actaully paint though, may do tomorrow!
> 
> But have nearly finished my assignment, one more questiopn to go and then I will submit it tonight and tomorrow. :dance: only 2 more due now until bubba comes
> 
> 3 more weeks at work!!!!!!!!!!! COME ONE :wohoo:
> 
> I reckon I will go on March 7th for some reason and if not that, April 2nd xx

:happydance: have my slot on the 7th then, :rofl: i dont fancy being preggers 40 weeks ta, paint on a sunday oh god i have to aswell lol


----------



## aurora32

Mushy peas Jade, yum,yum i love them with fish n chips doused with vinegar,yummy,yummy,yummy.



:hug::hug::hug:


----------



## lolly101

Shifter said:


> Thanks for the offer Lolly. How long do you reckon it would take you to get here? :rofl:
> .

erm I reckon I could be to you by..erm ten???i would be quicker but it's not so easy with bump brushing the steering wheel!! could you do a takeaway and a film tonight hun? not he same i know...

Enjoy your evening Jade...

I am excited...a girlie night..then I got all the time in the world with my boys...until Petunia here!! Then we evened out!:rofl:

i guess on my "garden" too.... I hope its neat but I'm not sure cos I can't see it!!!I stand in the bath and hope for the best!!:rofl:At least we know we are all in the same boat!!


----------



## pippam116

aww shifter, they never ending at eating money, flippin nightmare,


----------



## jms895

Yes Aurora the peas were lush!!!

I dont want your March 7th Lolly I not ready not yet! :lol:

Shifter hope the car is ok soon! Cant you put a much to it or somert :rofl: xxx


----------



## Shifter

Thanks Lolly. I think I'll suggest that in a bit. But we had fish and chips last night :blush:


----------



## lolly101

I know I get like that, one is a treat 2 feels like I need to eat better!

mmm mushy peas!! had them last night..refried beans today!!


----------



## jms895

Shifter :lol: my last comment was meant to say 'match' not 'much' :dohh: Sorry

Lolly i lurrrrrrrrrrvvvee Refried beans and fajitas yum yum!!


----------



## lolly101

Girls I'm gonna say goodnight now..I gotta do boys tea(pizza don't I spoil 'em!!!)

Love you all:hug:


----------



## pippam116

nn lolly


----------



## jms895

Night lolly, catch up soon hun xx


----------



## pippam116

jms it was me who offered the slot :finger: :rofl:


----------



## katycam

evening all :) how are you all? x


----------



## beancounter

I hate cars. They are a never ending pit of despair. Just got ours serviced and the windscreen got cracked but a pebble :hissy: 

its especially horrid when you are desperate to get out and cant :( :hugs: for holly. 

I've bought something for my busyness and I know it will earn its keep but I feel terribly norty for not giving all my money to the peanut, only I really thought I could do with a distraction to cheer me up... stil feel bad though :blush:

much love to logie and hannah xxxxxxxx this last stretch seems to be very difficult for many of us :(


----------



## mummymadness

evening ladies .
I managed to go shopping at 4pm and ermmm only just got home , Blame finnley he was nickinge very ones shopping out there Trolley rofl .
Holly sorry to hear about the car , It must just be the week for cars to not wanna start . I just kept going for about 20 mins last night then we had lift off lol .

Hope every ones well :) .

On teh subject of lady gardens **Blush** OH has kept mine compleatley minimal hes getting a pro at it lol . xx .


----------



## pippam116

evening katy, have u had a good day hun? id sooner leave mine wonkey then let my other half loose on it, he already has them craig david lines on his face, i dont fancy a ganja leaf on my garden lol


----------



## mummymadness

I can rent my OH out for tidy dos lol lol .
Noooooo dont let him see that he will kill me lol .


----------



## pippam116

:rofl:


----------



## aurora32

mummymadness said:


> I can rent my OH out for tidy dos lol lol .
> Noooooo dont let him see that he will kill me lol .

:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## katycam

lol ive given up with mine!


----------



## jms895

pippam116 said:


> jms it was me who offered the slot :finger: :rofl:

Whoops sorry am losing it with this assignment (bloody accruing, cash accounts and balance sheets) :dohh::hissy:

Sorry hun 

:finger: for good luck xxx :rofl:


----------



## jms895

MM mine keeps offering to do mine, then doesnt bother, he would not do it well anyway! Bear in mind he uses a chain saw for a living :rofl: think one of my chat up lines was asking him to trim me bush :dohh:

How are you Katycam and Bean? xx

Just submitted my assignment :wohoo: now gonna order tea and get PJs on :cloud9: xx


----------



## jms895

ARe you jealous.....??? I just ordered a bloody banquet from the curry house!! Bombay Special and rice (my fave hot potatoes, chicken and veg mmm) garlic naan, chips, salad poppadoms and all the dips..... yum yum

Oh have a glass of lager in hand and PJs on, watching Dog Whisperer teaching people bringing baby home how to train the dog! I love him he is great, anyone watch it? xx


----------



## jms895

Where you all gone??? ANyone there? Normally theres tonnes of people posting :lol:


----------



## tiggertea

I'm here (briefly!)

that was alot of catching up to do wasnt it?! :dohh:

Hubby has gone to rent a DVD (where was my head letting him loose on the picking of it?!) and get some nibbley bits, and should be home soon! yay!

I got stuck into the clear-up of bubs room and got all done :yipee: ready for painting now! hehe. completely knackered tho..... think i'll be lucky to see the opening credits of whatever hubby has decided was a "good watch"!

Packed some of my hospital bag today too while i was at it! :shock: 
Nesting much?! lol

:hugs: to all


----------



## jms895

Not much nesting today, painting tomorrow

Just want my curry to come!! STARVING!!

Have a nice night Debz :hugs:


----------



## tiggertea

mmmmmm i'd love a good curry..... i just made pizza tho.... don't think hubby would be amused if i told him to bring me back a curry too! :blush: :rofl:

well done on getting yor assignment done!


----------



## aurora32

I do, got his book put aside to take into hospital as im likely to be in for a few days cos of this step b so want something to read, he is very good.


:hug::hug:


----------



## icculcaz

eeeeeeeeeeevning... i managed to survive doncaster.... just. went funny whilst in the cadbury shop..... think it was all the excitement of all the chocolate :lol: well we left the house @ just after 9am n got back at 5.30... hmmmmmmmmmmmm. but she had fun and is well spent up. i showed my age today.... kyra was tear-arsing around shoe zone n theres me sat on a stool eying up the flat shoes n slippers.... sheesh i feel old! saying that its my birthday in just over 2 weeks.... my pension application went in a few weeks ago.....


----------



## aurora32

What date is your birthday Caz?


:hug:


----------



## icculcaz

17th feb and i will be reaching a rather sensitive age........... hopefully scarlett will be out b4 then n im home as i want a birfumday drinkie.x


----------



## aurora32

Mines the 13th and a bloody Friday this year think il stay in bed all day....lol il be 34 feel ancient.



:hug:


----------



## icculcaz

ok u beat me!!!!!!!!! ur old lmao!!!!! im hoping scarlett will be born on the 12th.....


----------



## icculcaz

anyhoo this old bid's off to bed. got lots to do tmz and madam has worn me out.xx


niiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiite all.x


----------



## aurora32

icculcaz said:


> ok u beat me!!!!!!!!! ur old lmao!!!!! im hoping scarlett will be born on the 12th.....

:rofl::rofl:

thats made me feel so much better........:)


:hug:


----------



## aurora32

nn Caz......:)


:hug::hug:


----------



## tiggertea

I'm gonna be REALLY nice and remind you all I turned 24 a couple of weeks back :rofl: :finger: (soz.... was only messin!)

well, hubby is home and waiting for me to go watch Zohan with him..... not a bad choice really.... I dn't give him enough credit! hehehe

Back later probs x


----------



## aurora32

You are just a baby by comparison Debz, enjoy your nice evening with hubby, enjoy your film.


:hug:


----------



## pippam116

:hi: ladies im back after a funny five mins, hope u all alrite this eve and for good measures jms :finger: caz that was a long day i couldnt have lasted that long lol, dh got his grub aurora so i pinched my chair back wiv plastic cover on and the laptop


----------



## jms895

OH my gosh I am soooo full does any one have a crane for hire to take me to bed :rofl:
I have stuffed myself that much I feel sick. Bubs enjoyed it as he is sticking his bum out to tell me :lol:

:finger: Pip x


----------



## beancounter

tiggertea said:


> I'm gonna be REALLY nice and remind you all I turned 24 a couple of weeks back :rofl: :finger: (soz.... was only messin!)
> 
> well, hubby is home and waiting for me to go watch Zohan with him..... not a bad choice really.... I dn't give him enough credit! hehehe
> 
> Back later probs x

Pah. 24 was a crap year for me anyway :rofl:


----------



## aurora32

jms895 said:


> OH my gosh I am soooo full does any one have a crane for hire to take me to bed :rofl:
> I have stuffed myself that much I feel sick. Bubs enjoyed it as he is sticking his bum out to tell me :lol:
> 
> :finger: Pip x

lol glad you enjoyed Jade......:)


:hug:


----------



## aurora32

pippam116 said:


> :hi: ladies im back after a funny five mins, hope u all alrite this eve and for good measures jms :finger: caz that was a long day i couldnt have lasted that long lol, dh got his grub aurora so i pinched my chair back wiv plastic cover on and the laptop

Lol just seen this, so forget that last txt i sent......:)



:hug::hug::hug:


----------



## jms895

Night night all I am logging off in a mo, gonna trawl my fat as* up to bed :lol: and cuddle up to OH as he been on nights all week xx Have a fab night


----------



## mummymadness

HaHaHa Jade i wouldnt Let OH if he used a chainsaw for a living either pmsl .

What dvd you watching Tigger hun ?? . I fancy babylon AD (I loveee vin diesel lol) .

Night Caz .

I feel old and i was only 25 on Thursday lol .

Talking of food , I forgot to eat Oooooops .. I had a sandwich at 11 and some cereal this morning just been soooo busy . x .


----------



## jms895

MM get an indian ordered!! :lol:


----------



## mummymadness

I would if my penny jar was more than 50p lol lol lol .


----------



## aurora32

NN Jade have a nice eveining......:)


:hug:


----------



## mummymadness

Ohhhh sod it im ordering an indian .
Shushhhhh dont tell the gas company i have money spare they will rob it .


----------



## aurora32

mummymadness said:


> HaHaHa Jade i wouldnt Let OH if he used a chainsaw for a living either pmsl .
> 
> What dvd you watching Tigger hun ?? . I fancy babylon AD (I loveee vin diesel lol) .
> 
> Night Caz .
> 
> I feel old and i was only 25 on Thursday lol .
> 
> Talking of food , I forgot to eat Oooooops .. I had a sandwich at 11 and some cereal this morning just been soooo busy . x .

He is very Hot Gemma quite fancy Vin myself, but we wont tell oh that lol


----------



## pippam116

jms895 said:


> Night night all I am logging off in a mo, gonna trawl my fat as* up to bed :lol: and cuddle up to OH as he been on nights all week xx Have a fab night

nn :finger: :rofl:


----------



## mummymadness

Lol .
I told my OH i would swap him for Vin diesel or robbie williams any day lol . xxx .


----------



## pippam116

lol, 

was thinking of crawling to bed, but following a funny turn earlier and hot flushes now, i feel unable to move so gonna sit it out for a while, see how i feel in a bit


----------



## aurora32

mummymadness said:


> Lol .
> I told my OH i would swap him for Vin diesel or robbie williams any day lol . xxx .

:rofl::rofl::rofl:

Vin any day

Hope you enjoy your indian all this food talk making me hungry but its a waste for me as i get a few mouthfuls and im stuffed i feel like im a helium baloon that needs bursting if that makes sense.


:hug::hug:


----------



## pippam116

lol and me i have tikka sauce and a bit of dh rce these days and dont manage it lol


----------



## aurora32

I eat less than my 5 year old at the moment and she hasnt a big appetite.

then the mw tells me i need to eat and drink more, pfft chance would be a fine thing.



:hug::hug::hug:


----------



## mummymadness

going to pick up in 30 mins , Delivery was over an hour . Nooooo thank you lol .


----------



## pippam116

im wondering how cold it is outside tonight im almost hung out the window stripped off dh shivvering behind me :rofl:


----------



## Shifter

Well done on the assignment Jade.

Well we had a take away, I ate lots and am still hungry :blush: I went to bed just before 8 as felt utterly exhausted, but after laying there for 25 minutes and not a sign of sleep I got back up and ate some more :rofl:

Hope you're all having a nice evening.

See you tomorrow
xx


----------



## pippam116

lol shifter, u all having takeaway tonight, i had a few moutfuls of peas n chips lol


----------



## aurora32

mummymadness said:


> going to pick up in 30 mins , Delivery was over an hour . Nooooo thank you lol .

Enjoy Gemma 



:hug::hug:


----------



## aurora32

NN Holly have a nice rest of the evening.



:hug::hug:


----------



## KatienSam

how is everyone feeling tonight? i am feeling fine and dandy :)

i put up the border in the babys room (with a little help from my lovely sister!) and it totally makes the room, made me a little emotional seeing it all done and lovely! Got a couple more loads of baby washing to do still but things are alot more organised now!

im not around for long today im cream crackered after this evenings events putting the border up (its hard work lol)

now i want an indian, thanks ladies lol! OH made Kelly and I a lasagne for doing such a good job in the babys room, it was lovely!

Only a few BH's today and no more plug!

xxx


----------



## pippam116

ohh have you pics to show off? i wanna see lol! glad your plug staying put for now xx


----------



## tiggertea

Pics Katie pics! hehehe

We watched "Dont mess with the Zohan"..... it was funny! :lol:

Been having little niggly pains all the way through though, but thats prob coz i over-exerted myself all day!

oh, and itchy nipples! :grr: :rofl: tmi maybe?!


----------



## aurora32

Why do we suffer from such weird and irritating symptoms when pregnant,
glad you enjoyed the film Debz


:hug:


----------



## aurora32

Think im calling it a night girls, enjoy whats left of the evening, hope you all have a good night, take care all.



:hug::hug:


----------



## wanababy

Bloody hell - you girls can chat!!!!! I've only been off my comp a few hours and its just took me a good half an hour to catch up!! 

I've just come back from my sisters (my Mam's babysitting for my new -ish niece-11 wks), I tried feeding her with her bottle but couldn't get her comfy on my bump so had to hand her back! Seeing her makes me sooooo excited for my little bundle of joy!!:cloud9: Even though there was a bit of projectile vomit all over my Mam & my other 12 year old niece! Aww bless, what we have to look forward to eh!??:rofl:

NiteNite everyone, will try and keep up tomoz - got my class in afternoon so I'll be reporting back then....:hugs:

Liz
xx

By the way, you have all made me want an indians now but am gonna resist hahaha!!


----------



## tiggertea

nite nite ladies.... think i'm gonna head to bed very shortly too!


----------



## pippam116

nn to all going to bed.x


----------



## mummymadness

Night every one .
My indian was rubbish and cold lol serves me right for ordering on a busy Saturday lol .
The B/H were in full swing for me tonight .
Just before Dinner i had a good 20 mins of full Painfull pains , Soon calmed down when i had a drink and something to eat :) .

Layla decided today shes moving in the back bedroom when baby comes !, Shes in the biggest middle bedroom and refused to move , So i was going to have to put her and Finnley together , When i wanted the baby and finnley together in the bigger room .
Well now i promised her a pink carpet and a princess TV (Gosh shes not cheap to bribe lol) she has decided she will take the back bedroom .
Now heres the problem how the hell am i gonna afford that arghhhhhhh , She will need a mid sleeper typoe bed as we will need the storage the rooms tiny!! , So gotta find a cheap Mid sleeper bed hope i have room for some of her toys , A pink carpet , A princess or bratz tv .
The massive half wall Princess border (£16 a roll) and a small cupboard , Since when did my 3 year old start making her own mind up about what she wants pmsl , I have untill september to afford all this . If you know of any bargains girls let me know pleaseeeeeeeeeeeeee .


----------



## mummymadness

Ok since i cannot sleep lol .
Our babies are due Next month !!!!!! WHOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO ..


----------



## Shifter

Glad you had a good evening Katie and Debz.

MM - :hugs: ah the joys of toddlers! Especially demanding girls and their pinkish ways! And gosh - when you say about us all being due next month it sounds awfully close!

I have been awake since 4.30. After trying to get back to sleep for 2.5 hours with no success I decided to get up. Am so sleepy :sleep: 

About a week ago we decided it was time to get the cats used to being shut out of our room at night. They were taking it just fine but last night my little Misty (complete mummy's boy) decided enough was enough and clawed at the door every half hour :cry: hence me not being able to sleep properly.

I gave up at about 5.30 and left the door open for him. He's now fast asleep in my spot on the bed :dohh: but by then I was too awake to get back to sleep. Plus, my tummy is churning like crazy, much like it did when I had the runs a couple of weeks ago! Hope I'm not in for another dose of that again!

I dare say I will be here as and when you all get up and pop online!


----------



## katycam

Morning Shifter! Thought id be the only one up!
I had an awful nightmare at half 2 and havent been able to sleep since.
Need my oh to get in touch soon otherwise im going to worry myself to death :(
I was meant to be having indian last night but we are having it tonight instead yummy.
Ooooh its a month til march :) wooooohooooo :):)


----------



## Shifter

Morning Katy, :hugs: did he say when he'd next be able to call?


----------



## katycam

He was meant to be calling two nights ago :( Had no emails either.
I dreamt he was on the phone to me screaming for my help and telling me he loved me, it was awful and so real. I was sat in bed crying my eyes out.


----------



## lolly101

Morning Holly hun.. I hope you manage to snooze today..when I was born my Mum and Dad had to formally introduce me to their cat...not once did he touch me, he used to sleep at the foot of my pram!!!App if you introduce them they don't see baby as a threat or something!

I had a lovely time last night...and the grils gave me one of those mats with bits over teh top with dangling bits for baby to play with!! One of them gave me the cutest little outfit for Petunia!!! Oooh now I'm excited!!! Next month wooo hooo!!! I wonder how many of us wll have our babies THIS MONTH!!!

Katy just seen you post too...When is DH gonna call hun..I can only send you:hugs:...
Can you get messages to him?


----------



## Shifter

Aww Katy, I'm sure he will call soon :hugs:

Lolly - glad you had a good night! We're planning to introduce the cats to bubs properly, but I do worry about them trying to sleep in the crib, with or without baby being in there! I suspect they will find the smell and noise of bubs enough to keep them at a safe distance, but I don't want to have to worry about it in the night. If they get into a habit of sleeping in there when it's empty they might still want to get in when baby is in there too! We're bringing the crib back from SIL's next weekend so will get it set up to give them time to get used to it so they aren't curious about it when bubs arrives.


----------



## lolly101

Good idea hun... You will have to get them used to you saying "NO" when they go near the crib!!! I remember Mum and Dads' cat was taught not to go near the fire(they had a real one!!)..They are clever animals and understand!!! I think my Mum used to keep a fly curtain over the pram so he couldn't actually touch me!


----------



## Shifter

My parents had several cats when I was little. One of them, Biggles, was a grumpy old sod, not a people cat at all, a real tough guy. He used to guard my cot and stop people getting close to me!! 

Ours are already used to "NO!" and "Stop it!" whenever they claw furniture or jump up on top of the wardrobes :rofl: Poor Misty has also now been banished from my lap as there is a distinct lack of room now, plus he kneads my boobs (like bread dough!) and I'm very wary of him bringing on some leakage :rofl:


----------



## lolly101

Shifter said:


> My parents had several cats when I was little. One of them, Biggles, was a grumpy old sod, not a people cat at all, a real tough guy. He used to guard my cot and stop people getting close to me!!
> 
> Ours are already used to "NO!" and "Stop it!" whenever they claw furniture or jump up on top of the wardrobes :rofl: Poor Misty has also now been banished from my lap as there is a distinct lack of room now, plus he kneads my boobs (like bread dough!) and I'm very wary of him bringing on some leakage :rofl:

Oh bless you!!

They will be fine!!I bet they will be protective of LO too I think!!!

Gotta get off here and cook brekkie!!We have hash browns and eggs on a sunday!!! yum yum!!!


----------



## katycam

mmm hash browns :)


----------



## beancounter

morning. slept like a log last night me :D 
We never had any problems with any of our cats and the babies.

OH's mum had her cat put down before he (the baby) arrived :/ she's had cats since then but they have all been problem cats. I think its karma ...


----------



## pippam116

morning gals, a month wahoo, just think 1-2 weeks and some of us will be starting to de-bump and think there is a faire few of us due in the first week of march. gulllpp its scary stuff :lol: , didn't sleep that well last night, and my breakfast has come straight back up, as did dinner last night, hope your not tooooo sleepy shifter, we had a mossy net for cats but never used it cos they stayed away from bubs


----------



## Shifter

Sorry you're not well pip :hugs:

I scared myself a bit earlier reading some of the recent birth stories on here, packed full of intervention :shock: have made myself feel better by reading the wonderful birth stories on https://www.homebirth.org.uk/ :happydance: PMA is back!


----------



## pippam116

i try to stear away from emergency c section stories,etc! imagion if it was all rapid midwife wasnt here but i couldnt deliver or something, then the waiting for an ambulace yikes,lol no more thoughts like that though.


----------



## Shifter

pippam116 said:


> i try to stear away from emergency c section stories,etc! imagion if it was all rapid midwife wasnt here but i couldnt deliver or something, then the waiting for an ambulace yikes,lol no more thoughts like that though.

I have this unfortunate fascination with finding out why births went that way. I always hope for some reassurance that it was a fluke or because of a cascade of interventions etc. But they still freak me out. The homebirth stories are so much more reassuring, even the ones that don't go according to "plan" (I know you can never really plan them) sound so positive and not scary.


----------



## pippam116

i went on one homebirths website and someone had put a huge link up about them going wrong and how awful they can be etc; put me right off reading ne more stories lol, i was trying to find stories from others who have really rapid ones wiht only last stages like me but not found any as of yet.


----------



## wanababy

Morning ladies - just checking I've not missed LOADS lol!! I've been dreaming all night that I was baking a cake for OH AT WORK!! Its his birthday tomorrow and I am making him a cake tonight while he's at work, but that dream was wierd - not like theres an oven or anything at work....??

Hope everyones well. Gonna sign off now cos I've got to make dinner - OH has been on N/Shift and is still in bed - he only got in at 7.30am, so I said I'd make mince & dumplings for dinner before I have to drag him out of bed to go to our first class at 2pm!!

Have a good Sunday girls....:hugs:

Liz
xx


----------



## Shifter

pippam116 said:


> i went on one homebirths website and *someone had put a huge link up about them going wrong and how awful they can be* etc; put me right off reading ne more stories lol, i was trying to find stories from others who have really rapid ones wiht only last stages like me but not found any as of yet.

Really? I've not seen anything like that. It's always been very encouraging whenever I've looked.

But I've not seen any stories of rapid labours either hun. It is pretty rare. You'll be fine though hun, don't worry yourself :hugs:


----------



## pippam116

lol prob only a sentence long with the rapid one's :rofl: was on my babyclub site that sends me weekly updates on babys growth etc; not bothered going on it since, i got the hump lol! but yes most peeps have really positive one's even if they do get transfered etc; i willlllll sticl to it this time im determined lol x


----------



## claire-lou

Morning ladies, gosh it's cold. Been awake ages but refused to get up until DH had put the fire on. 

Hope you feel better soon pip

Is there anymore news on Logie and Hannah ?

Going out for sunday lunch today I can't be bothered to cook. Not that I'll be able to eat much just had weetabix and even they have caused the dreaded heartburn. 

The nursery is finished at last I'm so pleased with it. 

For those of you who are trusting your OH's to trim your lady bits good luck. Wont let mine anywhere near (he has offered) cos he did my toe nails for me a couple of days ago and you have never seen anything like it. They still hurt now.


----------



## Shifter

Aww claire! :hugs:


----------



## pippam116

thanks claire, but omg, ur poor toe nails :rofl:, ive had a run in at the shop this morn just did a thread on it to calm down lol, enjoy your lunch xx


----------



## KatienSam

good morning ladies! i had such a good sleep i feel energised today so going to get started on some cleaning and ironing i think (ironing is out of control so maybe i should focus on that :rofl: its sooooo boring though)

babys things are nearly all washed :happydance:

started reading a book about routines and things for babys (the contended little baby book) and its quite good, only just started it but the theorys etc all make sense so its encouraged me to read on!

having a little bounce on my ball whilst watching the dog whisperer then im going to start cleaning and ironing!

Hope you all have a lovely relaxing sunday ladies!

xx


----------



## KatienSam

OMG my ticker has gone back to months :hissy: :rofl: ah well, not for long lol

36 weeks tomorrow, 1 week til baby is term! :hapydance:

xx


----------



## tiggertea

morning ladies! :D

I had quite a good sleep last night for a little change! Only 2 toilet breaks (and if i'm honest i didn't completely wake up for those! :blush: :rofl:)

I stop reading the birth stories if they start getting too scary :rofl: and go off in search of nice "everything was delightful" versions instead..... way i see it is, if somethings gonna go horribly wrong, it will, but i don't need to convince myself it's going to before it actually happens! Make any sort of sense?!

As for the cat issues.... I don't have cats - just a woofer and i think he's gonna be fine.... he loves putting his head on the bump already and is majorly protective of me these days so hoping he already knows that him being that gentle needs to extend to baby too.....


----------



## Shifter

Glad you slept well Katie and Debz 

Sounds like you'll be productive today Katie, I doubt I will... think I will stay in pjs and eat all day! Soooooooo hungry.

Debz - I know what you mean, complications are rare, no use convincing ourselves that they're inevitable. Staying calm and positive is the best way to get a positive experience, even if things don't go totally smoothly.


----------



## aurora32

claire-lou said:


> Morning ladies, gosh it's cold. Been awake ages but refused to get up until DH had put the fire on.
> 
> Hope you feel better soon pip
> 
> Is there anymore news on Logie and Hannah ?
> 
> Going out for sunday lunch today I can't be bothered to cook. Not that I'll be able to eat much just had weetabix and even they have caused the dreaded heartburn.
> 
> The nursery is finished at last I'm so pleased with it.
> 
> For those of you who are trusting your OH's to trim your lady bits good luck. Wont let mine anywhere near (he has offered) cos he did my toe nails for me a couple of days ago and you have never seen anything like it. They still hurt now.

Got a txt from Suzanne(logie) this morning saying she was given steroids last night for Hannah and she hopes to be let out in yhe morning as she is fed up and cant stand much more, big hugs hunn.....:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## claire-lou

I'm with you on the dog front Tiggertea. Thankfully she's only a minature jack russell and is only 40cm high cos she has taken to lying across my bump so she can feel him wriggling. 
We just expect couple of days of her sulking but am pretty sure she wil be fine. She sulks now if you tell her off she sits in the corner with her back to you and her nose up the wall and refuses to look at you. It just makes me laugh


----------



## claire-lou

Thanks for update aurora (it wont let me thank you)

Big :hugs::hugs: to Logie


----------



## tiggertea

Aw how cute claire-lou! Ours is a huge monster dog - lab crossed with either rottwieler or doberman by his markings! :rofl: (not at all cross dog though thankfully! - he thinks he's a mini yorkie i reckon!) e.g. his fave sweets are jelly babies and he actually chews them..... :rofl:


----------



## pippam116

hahahha tigger, sounds like a right softy, thanks for the update on logie, atleast baby has had steroids, incase of neading to come out sooner.


----------



## pippam116

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

13 days till term :happydance::happydance:

:cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:

:hugs:


----------



## aurora32

pippam116 said:


> :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
> 
> 13 days till term :happydance::happydance:
> 
> :cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:
> 
> :hugs:

:happydance::happydance::happydance:

Yay not long to go now.........:)


:hug:


----------



## pippam116

its going so fast!


----------



## tiggertea

The finishing line is most def in sight now ladies!!!! aaaarrrrggggghhhhhh!


----------



## pippam116

tiggertea said:


> The finishing line is most def in sight now ladies!!!! aaaarrrrggggghhhhhh!

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Shifter

We're all getting so close!

Hubby has just seen my bump undulating for the first time! I've been seeing it for weeks but it always stops as soon as he looks or the light is on it at the wrong angle to see. 

My tum is so turbulent today! Rumbling with hunger, bubs moving loads and I have really bad wind :blush:


----------



## pippam116

hahahah


----------



## KatienSam

its snowing here and my dog is running around the garden trying to catch it in his mouth :dohh:

xx


----------



## mummymadness

Morning Ladies , I have been nesting all Morning ! , My house is bleached swept and shiny from top to bottom been going since 7am lol .

Holly im having the same trouble hun , When we had Finnley she allways slept in Laylas room so no problem .
Now the kids are old enough she goes in any room with no worries , But since we moved in this house (March) she sleeps mainly in our room , Im petrefied i might have to get rid of her **Sobs** because when i try lock her out our room or keep her downstairs she claws the doors and claws the carpet .
Shes left a big bobble patch from clawing the carpet outside out bedroom , If it happens again the landlord wont be best impressed , I know she wont bother with the baby , She hates ! screaming snuffling babies lol , But i wouldnt take the risk to allow her in my room when im asleep and cannot keep an eye on her .

I hope Your OH calls soon Katy hun to let you know hes ok **Hugs** .

Sorry your not well Pip hun .

Good luck with your baking Wannababy hun , Have fun getting messy lol .

Awwww hope Suzanne gets out tommorrow , I imagine n there is driving her nuts bless .

Katie can you believe 8 days untill your term , Gosh that has gone super duper quick woooow .


----------



## pippam116

awwwwwwwwww i want snow lol


----------



## pippam116

thanks mm, im off to do some ironing and think whats for dinner, back shortly probs cos i cnat stick standing for long lol xxx


----------



## tiggertea

hmmmmmmmmmm whats for dinner today - i'm too lazy to make a proper roast today.... saving that for during the week sometime :blush: on a real go-slow today.... think it's coz i actually worked yesterday! :rofl:

maybe some spag bol..... mmmmmmmmmm (hehe my MIL would NOT be impressed at that one for sunday lunch!!!)


----------



## Shifter

Aww Gemma, I'm sure it won't come to that. Can you try putting a scratch post by the door? I think we'll try that tonight if he's the same. There is the option of a cat net, but that won't actually stop the cat jumping up onto the crib and potentially tipping it over :dohh:


----------



## Shifter

I want roast lunch but not sure I can be bothered to cook. Last time I did one I found it really hard to multi task at the end and burned the yorkshire puddings :cry: I said that would be the last one I did until after baby arrives as it was too much work now!

But roasties...... *drool*


----------



## mummymadness

Im having chicken stew tonight i think , Got some frozen left from last week lol i cant be bothered to cook lol .


----------



## claire-lou

Went for a shower and came back to 3 pages. Wow you ladies can natter

We had that problem MM with Narla scratching the door when we put her in the kitchen on a night. I gave her my old dirty dressing gown and put in her her box under the table and she's been fine ever since actually goes get in her box now when we start to turn the lights off. Almost like cos she can smell you she feels closer to you. Might be worth a try. 



tiggertea said:


> Aw how cute claire-lou! Ours is a huge monster dog - lab crossed with either rottwieler or doberman by his markings! :rofl: (not at all cross dog though thankfully! - he thinks he's a mini yorkie i reckon!) e.g. his fave sweets are jelly babies and he actually chews them..... :rofl:


:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl: She eats them so fast she doesn't have time to chew them. I'm not even convinced she can taste them.


----------



## KatienSam

MM put a doormat at your bedroom door so she cant get your carpet, my cat howled when we locked her out at night but we just carried on and she is fine now, she meows outside when she hears us awake in the morning but then we get up she just wants a cuddle and food! She is moving in with my sister though because i dont think i will have enough time with a dog and a cat and a baby, if the cat doesnt settle though she will be coming back or if i cant settle without her lol

my doggie has successfully trained to stay out of the bedroom too, he has his own little area with lots of pillows etc outside our bedroom door now so he is all cosy and near us but cant run around the house barking at everything lol

house is nearly ready for a baby now!

8 DAYS til full term :shock: DAYS?! Days?! days!!! shit lol

xx

xxx


----------



## pippam116

didnt even make it to the ironing yet, jsut had a muffin with butter yummy, might venture to the ironing bord shortly. lol


----------



## aurora32

Well ive just pegged some washing out and omg!!! my fingers are now blue its so cold out there, feels definately cold enough for snow :cold:.
Need to warm up again now



:hug:


----------



## mummymadness

I just typed in the snow thread no snow here , Typical i turn around and guess what Snow is falling lol lol , Just to call me a liar lol .

Is that a shaky nervousness i hear in your 8 Day post Katie lol , I really cannot believe its 8 days for you hun ...
Now it really will fly by , And soon you will know sex of baby and be holding them in your arms .
Iam dead excited to find out what you and Holly are having , Wow great will power to not find out lol . xxx .


----------



## Shifter

Wow Katie! 8 days?! Crazy talk!

We are having roast veggies for lunch, couldn't resist!

When we started shutting the cats out of our room we put an old duvet and the throw that normally lives on our bed up on the landing (live in converted bungalow, our bedroom is downstairs) and our other cat, Jemima is perfectly happy on that all night. It's soft and familiar with the throw and she liked to sit up there before anyway. I hope with a little persistence Misty will get over this difficult stage. Doormat in bedroom doorway to protect the carpet is an excellent idea.


----------



## beancounter

it's sort of trying tosnow out there, but its more like dandruff really. Freezing dandruff. My OH is cooking shepreds pie but I dont know were its got to.. I need to eat it quite badly. I made him drive me to swimming because im at the hospital tomorrow and then I have to wait for the car windscreen fixer on tuesday so cant go until thursday... I swam a long way cus I didnt have to walk :D

Ps waaaah MM donest care what I am having :cry:


----------



## tiggertea

beancounter said:


> Ps waaaah MM donest care what I am having :cry:

Me neither :cry: :hissy:



lol no snow here either! Just made spag bol for lunch - hubby was happy enough with that! Said he'd look forward to a nice roast chicken later in the week!

8 days katie?! WOW! it'll fly by for you now!!!

Gonna go to bath now though an think we might be going to have a look for the rest of my hospital bag stuff..... he's getting panicky coz he's just realised my braxton hicks are happening and thinks labour is about to happen any minute now :lol:


----------



## aurora32

** Hey Girls**

Just got a txt from Suzanne(logie), she will be home tomorrow, but they are saying they are going to try get her to 34 weeks which is just a week and a bit away then presumably she will get her section, fingers crossed her sugars and hannah stay stable and she gets to 34 weeks and a bit longer if possible.

Not that she will want to be and not under these circumstances but looks like Logie may be our 1st March mummy.

Big :hugs::hugs: Hunn


----------



## katycam

Everyone talking about food has made me way hungry!!
I went out earlier and brought lots of sweeties and chocolate to send to OH in afghan, and going to write him a massive letter.
Brought too much though and the box ways 4kg not 2kg so gunna have to send 2 parcels lol!


----------



## Lil_Gem_1989

its snowing here in west midlands, yay  x


----------



## icculcaz

afternoon :) thought id say hi as i was cleaning my pc keyboard..... (heh heh excuses). cant wait til tmz as i get my date to be induced the week after!!! this time in 2 weeks it'll all be over for me. OMG!!!!! im nesting something bad.. dug out the steriliser and breast pump and washed them all.... moses basket covers are in the dryer.... EEK!!!!! im planning on glossing the bathroom tonight (bump permitting) sooo i think its safe to assume its nesting! OH has locked himself in the bedroom out of my way as whatever stays still gets washed... 

hope ur all having fun and not doing anything i wouldnt!!! will catch up later on :)


----------



## icculcaz

oh feck im on the last box!!!!!!!!!!!!! woooooooooooohoooooooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## aurora32

icculcaz said:


> oh feck im on the last box!!!!!!!!!!!!! woooooooooooohoooooooooooooooooooooooooo

LOL not long to go now Caz, good luck for tomorrow im the same got scan and consultant appointment for induction date......:happydance:


----------



## tiggertea

congrats on the last box caz :)

hope logie gets past just the 34week mark :hugs: to her


----------



## Shifter

Thanks for keeping us updated aurora. 

Aw Katy, that's sweet, I'm sure your OH will love the choccies and sweets and your letter of course 

Hi caz - look at you go with the nesting!


----------



## pippam116

thanks for the update with logie aurora, ive ironed the newborn baby clothes, n took pics :rofl: putting them on my nursery thread, seen as theyre part of it, can look at them there instead of emtying her draws every blinking day, i aint ironing them again :lol:


----------



## mummymadness

Ohhh no i do care i promise , Lol all guilty now lol .
I could only remember off hand Holly and Katie not finding out , I didnt realise we had soo many Yellow bumps , Sorry girls **Hands over choccies as apology** lol .

Hoping Suzanne gets to 34 weeks , Iam sure once at 34 weeks hannah will be a little strong baba :) , I know its been soooo ruff for Suzanne i really do feel for her .

Just had a cheese sandwich mmmmmmmmmmmm .

Ohh and the mats a good idea will try that , I would hate to re home her shes sooo old and placid my likkle baby . xx .


----------



## aurora32

mummymadness said:


> Ohhh no i do care i promise , Lol all guilty now lol .
> I could only remember off hand Holly and Katie not finding out , I didnt realise we had soo many Yellow bumps , Sorry girls **Hands over choccies as apology** lol .
> 
> Hoping Suzanne gets to 34 weeks , Iam sure once at 34 weeks hannah will be a little strong baba :) , I know its been soooo ruff for Suzanne i really do feel for her .
> 
> Just had a cheese sandwich mmmmmmmmmmmm .
> 
> Ohh and the mats a good idea will try that , I would hate to re home her shes sooo old and placid my likkle baby . xx .


I dont know either Gemma still a yellow bump as Aberdeen dont tell you......:hissy:


:hug::hug::hug::hug:


----------



## icculcaz

omg just read bout logie. hope everythin turns out ok :) :hug: to her

nesting sucks. DS has just cracked the screen on my DS so i aint happy, hes now in bed for a loooooooooooooooong time for that one hes bored as DD is out playing in the freezing dandruff with her mates and OH is now having a bath..... (he forgot to have 1 on his birthday :lol: ) and im busy tidying/cooking. yopu would think a 5 year old would be able to amuse himself for half hour.. but not a hope... OH had to fix ds's bed today as DS had been swinging off it and he's taken a chunk out of the safety rail. while i was in there this morning sorting out his wardrobes etc as his school is collecting old clothes to send away for recycling ( school fundraiser) so thought today was a good a day as any to do it... DS was above me ( hes got a cabin bed) slamming my head in the wardrobe door. grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr. then my sister turns up and he decides to empty the last annoying bits of popcorn over his head/the floor to show off....... just after id hoovered up. then he decides its a good idea to sit and poke/prod/rub his eyes (hes got conjunctivitis atm) and make them worse.... so he's back in his room til further notice (guaranteed he'll have trashed it by tea time). and the baking i promised id do with him if he behaved while i tidied up has now gone out of the window. i'll do it tuesday. grrrr.


----------



## icculcaz

ooooh aurora wonder what dates we get tmz ????


----------



## pippam116

awww poor u caz, i had stop myself laughing tho my lil monsters have days like that, it's only funny if someone else though naturally. you really have been busy nesting havn't you, i have a huge mountain of clothes to iron and put away and got upstairs but only faffed about with the babies clothes :rofl:


----------



## mummymadness

I just noticed yoru going to chat about sections toomorrow .
Good luck girls :) .

My house smells of bleach and every surface is literally scrubbed clean lol , OH just came in and said erghhhh smells like a swimming baths in here grumbling under his breath , Moaning sod . He reminds me of Victor meldrew HaHaHa and hes only 26 lol .


----------



## aurora32

icculcaz said:


> ooooh aurora wonder what dates we get tmz ????

Im guessing they will give me the nearest to my due date of 20th March they can possibly get away with, unless ,y bp go bananas again.


:hug::hug:


----------



## pippam116

:rofl: mm


----------



## tiggertea

aw caz sounds like you been having a nightmare day!

remember how i said we were gonna go and get the rest of the things for my hospital bag? Scratch that..... hubby has suddenly developed man-flu and "isn't well enough".... :grr: :gun:


----------



## icculcaz

i aint having a section!!! no blimmin way!!! lol

im gonna try n negotiate with my consultant tmz... see if i can get 12th feb to be induced..... nobodys birthday in my family that day !!! lol


----------



## aurora32

tiggertea said:


> aw caz sounds like you been having a nightmare day!
> 
> remember how i said we were gonna go and get the rest of the things for my hospital bag? Scratch that..... hubby has suddenly developed man-flu and "isn't well enough".... :grr: :gun:

awww debz.......:hugs::hugs: why do men think they are dieing when they get a cold, i mean seriously if they suffered some of the symptoms we go through during pregnancy then maybe then theyd get some sympathy.


:hug::hug:


----------



## icculcaz

grr @ tig's OH... drag him out anyhoo. lol. what u still needing? im needing a pink knitted cardi... left it to mother to knit..... and she hasnt started on it yet.... cant find a pattern apparently...


----------



## icculcaz

yeah id love to see a man give birth.....


----------



## mummymadness

Awwwwwwwwwwwwww snows settling it looks all pretty .
Im strange i prefer snow to bloomin summer sun , Maybe carrying twice over hot heat has put me off the summer .
Ohhh Caz i was laughing at your little boy , Sounds sooo Much like Finnley finnleys 2 this year and boy ohhh boy is he doing his horrid 2s , I keep thinking he will grow out of it .. I have to have some hope lol .
He keeps screaming sooo loud cause he gets bored after about 5 mins with 1 toy .


----------



## tiggertea

I still need pretty much everything for me :rofl: think that's why he's gotten sick all of a sudden - the thought of the dent in his wallet at the end of the day.... tight ass! :grr:

I asked him waht was wrong... the answer i got was "I feel like sh1te".... to that i replied "i've felt like sh1te for the last 33 weeks and I've still had to pick up after you!" slammed the door and haven't spoken to him since :rofl: dramatic?! moi?! :blush:


----------



## pippam116

wahooo tigger go for it! lol


----------



## mummymadness

HaHaHa , You tell him hun ....
He should know after 33weks not to annoy a hormonal pregnant woman lol .

XXXXXXXXXX.


----------



## aurora32

I dont want no bloomin section either, induction i can cope with, thats whats been my nightmare recently having to have a section dont want that if can help it will see how big this baby looks tomorrow at scan.


Omg could you imagine it if they actually had to give birth thay'd be laid up after for weeks and weeks.

:hug::hug:


----------



## tiggertea

Men would never survive pregnancy never mind the birthing process! 
Imagine the 12 weeks of morning sickness..... :rofl:


----------



## pippam116

:rofl:


----------



## aurora32

tiggertea said:


> Men would never survive pregnancy never mind the birthing process!
> Imagine the 12 weeks of morning sickness..... :rofl:

:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:

my oh get wind in his belly and he is dieing, i said to him now you know how i feel i just got grunted at.

just no consideration


----------



## icculcaz

well my roast dinners cookin n i just pured the batter in the fat for the yorkie puds. mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm


men always go funny at the thought of wallet surgery dont they?


----------



## pippam116

:rofl: i lost my phone for ten minutes, and shouted at everyone in the house for it, it was under my foot all along :rofl: then ate a bowl of boiled baby pots wiht mayo, dont ask!! :doh: and now 3 oranges, top it off we have lift off the bh, and leg cramps are back, wahoooo im not lifting my arse now, good excuse not to iron hahah


----------



## icculcaz

n tbh. im kinda iffy about bein induced.... dont wanna be faffed with anymore! and i have no idea what exactly it involves... yeah i read up on it but not spoken to any1 whos had one to get a real insight. i dont want one of these oh yeah its really good blah blah i wat to know the ins and outs and all the crappy stuff! normal labour i can do... induced. hmmmmmmmm new territory 4 me that one


----------



## pippam116

demand to know all u want! i would


----------



## aurora32

Blame it on the ironing Pip all that standing has done it you will just have to get Oh to do the rest for you.........:D


----------



## beancounter

I'm pretty sure they wouldnt survive. Not without 6 months on intensive careor something. Though mine is being quite nice cos he was so late getting lunch I felt really ill for ages. Does thathappen to anyone else? If you dont eat when you are hungry you just feel like death for a couple of hours?

Anyway, he made me some restorative scones.

Think I have most my hospital bag all bar the actual bag. Might end up going in with a couple of carriers like some itinerant tramp. 

I would offer to knit you a pink cardi caz but I am only halfway through the the peanuts, and knitting takes ages. I'll be taking it up to the hospital tomorrow. Besides, there is an unwritten rule you must pretend that every aspect of parenthood is wonderful so I can dwell in bliss for a while. Though i lived with my brothers for a long time and that was NOT bliss so I should know better- imagine your DS and then times it by 3. Then add a little more because the sum is greater than the parts when small boys involved.

Thanks for the logie updates, thinking of her & hannahxx


----------



## beancounter

aurora32 said:


> tiggertea said:
> 
> 
> Men would never survive pregnancy never mind the birthing process!
> Imagine the 12 weeks of morning sickness..... :rofl:
> 
> :rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:
> 
> my oh get wind in his belly and he is dieing, i said to him now you know how i feel i just got grunted at.
> 
> just no considerationClick to expand...

Hahah mine had some near death experiences due to needing to fart- and also felt the need to tell me he was wearing so many jumpers he couldnt bend over. Diddums.


----------



## icculcaz

all they tell me @ hosp is i ring up 1st thing on the morning and of theres room im to come in, if not ring @ dinner and all they wanna do is break my waters..... hmmmm havent they gotta open the old cervix up 1st??? is that what the gel's for???? and i hear horror stories bout the drip n em turning it up to force u into having more powerful contractions..... eevil bitches!!! thats not friendly is it? why cant they just gimme gel open me up n i'll do the rest??? i dont do drips.... hospital have to find a vein to begin with and if that drip makes me bedbound im walking out.... if i want to have a wander whilst im stringing along wonderful sentences of swear words i blimmin well will do!


----------



## pippam116

aurora32 said:


> Blame it on the ironing Pip all that standing has done it you will just have to get Oh to do the rest for you.........:D

ill be in for a long wait :rofl:


----------



## mummymadness

Lol you girls lol .

Not a clue on Induction sorry Caz hun , But Debbie my friend said hers happened realy quickly and only needed 1 gel whooo so could be quiet easy hopefully for you . x .


P.s = I had the drip with Layla as i was stuck at 3cm for hours upon hours and my contractions wre not getting any better in strength .
In all honesty (Im allways honest to you girls) , It was horrid ... But i must admit with gas and air was bareable . xx .


----------



## tiggertea

all this food talk has me hungry again! :rofl: and i'm just after some banana chips too! 

hmmmmmmmm the ironing will be there for another day pip! (glad it's not just me hates that particular chore!!!)


----------



## aurora32

icculcaz said:


> n tbh. im kinda iffy about bein induced.... dont wanna be faffed with anymore! and i have no idea what exactly it involves... yeah i read up on it but not spoken to any1 whos had one to get a real insight. i dont want one of these oh yeah its really good blah blah i wat to know the ins and outs and all the crappy stuff! normal labour i can do... induced. hmmmmmmmm new territory 4 me that one

Nothing too it Caz this will be my 3rd induction, they maybe will give you a sweep leave you for a few hours then give you a gel pessary which should start to set off your contractions, if nothing happens have to wait 6 hours before they give you again, usually takes me 2 lots, if 3 lots fail its classed as a failed induction and then things have to be rethought, pains are usually more intense as its artificially setting you off rather than natural managed both of mine with gas and air though, if you are in labour and its slow to progress they may give you hormone drip to speed things up or if they can break your waters or both, thats about it really,


:hug::hug:


----------



## icculcaz

ohhh blade is enough on his own thanks!!!! thats him with kyrajade in my avatar.... (makka is kyras.... dont ask...) im glad im having a girl... cant cope with another boy. theyre eeevil. but saying that kyra was a lil cow @ times..... nope girls are easier... (kyra just grunts around, eats and moans. and causes a lot of washing)


----------



## tiggertea

beancounter said:


> Hahah mine had some near death experiences due to needing to fart- and also felt the need to tell me he was wearing so many jumpers he couldnt bend over. Diddums.

:rofl::rofl::rofl: :gun:


----------



## icculcaz

hmmmmmmmmmm gas and air... is that the pipe thing that gets confiscated cos im happier chewing the pipe that inhaling the contents???? :lol: i never had it with blade cos they couldnt find a mask, just the pipe n i told em to jog on....


----------



## pippam116

i agree tigger, two attempts recently have ended with a big fat nil, bum squat cos its triggered my bh's, i might bring the ironing board down later with the basket full and sit at my comfy chair and do some slowly, or better still find chloes uniform and just iron that lmfao. i have however made a pile of 3x bed sheets, 3 x towels, 2 baby blanket at the top of my stairs for the home birth, so its either pull them into my room or push them down the stairs dependant on where i am when labour starts. told the girls if mummy starts screaming that baby is coming can they get the sheets for me, and both have said yeah rather enthusiastically. we will see! :lol:


----------



## beancounter

I've been asking everyone I know about induction and surprisingly they said they preferred it. One said she had the gel then had contractions and they broke her waters and they wanted to put her on the drip but she told them where to go and it all progressed like normal; the other said she had the drip but still preferred the induction to her other normal labour.


----------



## aurora32

beancounter said:


> I'm pretty sure they wouldnt survive. Not without 6 months on intensive careor something. Though mine is being quite nice cos he was so late getting lunch I felt really ill for ages. Does thathappen to anyone else? If you dont eat when you are hungry you just feel like death for a couple of hours?
> 
> Anyway, he made me some restorative scones.
> 
> Think I have most my hospital bag all bar the actual bag. Might end up going in with a couple of carriers like some itinerant tramp.
> 
> I would offer to knit you a pink cardi caz but I am only halfway through the the peanuts, and knitting takes ages. I'll be taking it up to the hospital tomorrow. Besides, there is an unwritten rule you must pretend that every aspect of parenthood is wonderful so I can dwell in bliss for a while. Though i lived with my brothers for a long time and that was NOT bliss so I should know better- imagine your DS and then times it by 3. Then add a little more because the sum is greater than the parts when small boys involved.
> 
> Thanks for the logie updates, thinking of her & hannahxx

I get like that bean if i dont eat at regular times and when im hungry i feel like crap then cant eat as i feel so rotten.


:hug:


----------



## icculcaz

kyras just appeared from grunting around with her friends.... now running about in the non existant snow moaning that its messed her newly tong-ed hair up....


----------



## icculcaz

i hear inductions nicer... but its just that faffing about that gets me. i like to be left alone..... at least the mw's know me and have been warned to ask me 1st.... or they get a new bumhole. simple really.... havent i been thru enough faffings already???? cant they just give me a majic injection or something???? that would be preferrable....


----------



## pippam116

:rofl: i want one of them too


----------



## beancounter

I'm gonna ask for an instant teleportation from my uterus to a near by cot. I know the technology is there.


----------



## mummymadness

Just got all my steriliser down and bottles , In preparation .
And noticed The tomme tippe closer to nature microwave sterliser only does 4 bottles at once arghhhhhh , Thats going to take forever lol .
I thought for some reason when i baught it it was 6 lol , Oh wellll .


----------



## pippam116

i had one of them with the girls, but chucked it out, this time i got an avent electric one , still boxed and unused off ebay locally for £1.24 :rofl: so thought id be generous and gave the woman £2 when i picked it up, my bargain of the year, test runned it the other day, and happy its so much quicker than my micro one was :happydance:


----------



## aurora32

my 2 normal births were far longer and drawn out by comparison to my induced ones, preferrd the induced ones apart from the fact oh wasnt there at last one thanks to a snotty mw saying i wasnt in labour as gel couldnt have worked yet and then them not letting him in for 20 mins after he did get to hospital.


:hug:


----------



## pippam116

arghhhhhhhh right so if they faster im sure to refuse one lmfao, if i go past due date and all that, how quick could mine flipping be :rofl:


----------



## aurora32

pippam116 said:


> arghhhhhhhh right so if they faster im sure to refuse one lmfao, if i go past due date and all that, how quick could mine flipping be :rofl:

you are speedy enough by all accounts........:rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## beancounter

I'm imagining your baby flying out at the speed of light pippa. Bit like a cork from a champagne bottle...


----------



## pippam116

can i have a special one that just starts it instead lol


----------



## pippam116

thats how i recall leila being, :rofl: all ive got in my mind is that this one will come as soon as chloe n leila, which would be either in 9 days time from today or 13 days time, and im pooping lol, not really thought of if i do go over, but midwife said in unlickly hood, theyd only let me go 7 days tops.


----------



## mummymadness

Pip can see you pushing baby out in the car lol .

Good job your prepared :) . x .


----------



## pippam116

OH HECK :rofl: been told not to attempt leaving house, home delivery and if nec blues n twos, too dangerous in the car (ka) rofl, was blued n 2d last time


----------



## claire-lou

tiggertea said:


> I asked him waht was wrong... the answer i got was "I feel like sh1te".... to that i replied "i've felt like sh1te for the last 33 weeks and I've still had to pick up after you!" slammed the door and haven't spoken to him since :rofl: dramatic?! moi?! :blush:

:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl: that would have been my reply aswell


The snow here is starting to settle


----------



## aurora32

i was blued n 2'd for baby no2 40 mile trip then about 15 mins from hospital ran out of gas and air in the ambulance had to just breath through the contractions that was bloody painful, needed to push in ambulance but told not too, they just had time to get my trousers off in delivery and he shot out.


:hug::hug:


----------



## icculcaz

i dug out old faithful today... wouldnt have any other.... yeah its sideways but i cba to rotate it :)
 



Attached Files:







SP_A0024.jpg
File size: 86.9 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Shifter

From the accounts of inductions that I've heard it sounds like it is more painful and really scary as it happens so quickly and the MWs never believe you're really as far on as you are :shock: sorry, not to scare you guys, just putting the other side of the coin out there for consideration.


----------



## KatienSam

i think with inductions its just standard of care you could receive in your hospital, my friends have all said they are ok, no different to natural birth as they steadily increase the drip, but some hospitals just wack it up and leave you on a monitor on the bed!

i dont mind if im induced, they only do it if it needs to be done so i know its in my babys best interests even if it means me being more uncomfy!!

i have been reading all day today - so much for feeling motivated!! i was reading about helping baby to get into a routine from day 1 and also about sleeping! going to write it up into a schedule that i would like to keep to once baby is here in a few weeks. i know it doesnt always work but its worth a try!

just read about logie, i hope hannah will be ok if they deliver her that early, im sure its just weight gain in the final weeks and if she has had steriods for her lungs im sure she will be ok. massive :hug: for logie and family, she has had a hard time of it lately :( :hugs:

We already have our first march mum - embojet - had baby in january i think! so we are waiting for the second march mum now lol!

xxx


----------



## icculcaz

exactly i like those kinda stories... theyre more real!!!!!!!
but if its over quicker im up 4 it... labour with DD was 10 hours ish.... labour with DS (who was back to back with me) was 9.5 hours long and i managed em both ok..... cant remember much of parting with dd.... was 11 years ago!!! but with DS i know it hurt and my contractions were coming in my back and it hurt more!!! so do you think that being induced pain is kinda in relation to baby being born back to back? if so if its same kinda pain, but gonna be over with in less time BRING IT ON!!!! one half dose of pethadine, a birthing ball and oh massaging my back during contractions, hell yeah id do it again!


----------



## icculcaz

oh and OH just tried turning car's engine over for 10mins and the sodding thing wont start!!! purred this morning when he did it!!!! you watch my waters go at about 2am......


----------



## jms895

Evening ladies have you all had a nice Sunday!? I had a steady one, not done any painting again! :lol: been to my mum and dads, Andys dads and food shopping. Snow is getting bad here, hope we get snowed in!
Had lots of BHs today! xx


----------



## icculcaz

doncasters tight on snow....... we only got a dusting


----------



## pippam116

aurora32 said:


> i was blued n 2'd for baby no2 40 mile trip then about 15 mins from hospital ran out of gas and air in the ambulance had to just breath through the contractions that was bloody painful, needed to push in ambulance but told not too, they just had time to get my trousers off in delivery and he shot out.
> 
> 
> :hug::hug:

i had gas and air for the placenta :rofl: was breathing before that :rofl:


----------



## pippam116

we still not had any tonight/tomorrow for us supposidly grrrrr, done some ironing, bil painting my bathroom , i did the undercoat earlier so will be leaving me the glossing to do some time this week, its only a lil bit, cos mostly tiles which were done a few weeks ago, its coming along nicely, and hopefuly the floor will be tiled before baby arrives too. i got me fingers crossed anyhoo


----------



## jms895

Well done Pip you done alot more than me :finger: xxxxxxx


----------



## jms895

Anyone got any news on Logie???


----------



## icculcaz

im too stiff to decorate!!!! may sit on toilet, try n have a poo and gloss the radiator at the same time when kyra gets out of the bath.... but thats my best offer.....


not heard any updates on logie. sowy. :(


----------



## jms895

Icculcaz you make me laugh :rofl: xx


----------



## icculcaz

whaaaaaaaaaaat? its multitasking @ its best! id go up there now but kyra would get arse on that im mixing the smell of her chocolate scented bubble junk with poo n gloss aromas..... 

now she knows how i feel when i wake up to the smell of kylie, coleen and that aguilera bints perfumy aromas mixed in with nail varnish and varnish remover ... and the air freshner i got outside her room to stop aforementioned stenches from getting past the door.... ohhhh living with a pre teen is great.... and she wonders why ive removed plugs off the hair straightners and tongs..... knowing her she'd plug em in, get a txt from her lil mates about is she coming to *insert place here* and she'd go out n leave the feckers plugged in and on.... and fry the carpet/ bed/ cat thats asleep on her bed...... that reminds me to see how much face mask she's left me to use later on.... stock take my cotton wool, and to remind her not to touch the johnson's baby lotion under pain of death.... why did i learn her to cleanse/tone/moisturise at an 'early' age???? oh well.....


----------



## jms895

Aaah Icculcaz bless her....!! Little madam!

I may have a bath getting loads of BHs again! Doing me head in! xx


----------



## aurora32

Shifter said:


> From the accounts of inductions that I've heard it sounds like it is more painful and really scary as it happens so quickly and the MWs never believe you're really as far on as you are :shock: sorry, not to scare you guys, just putting the other side of the coin out there for consideration.

Doesnt scare me ive been there twice so know what to expect, im nore worried about this flippin section i keep dreaming of having, definately dont want that.


:hug::hug::hug:


----------



## Shifter

LOL Caz! I'm sure it'll get much worse once she enters the teens :rofl:

We only got a little hint of snow at lunch time today.

It is really rare that I am brought to tears of laughter, really rare.... but this did it:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=muLIPWjks_M


----------



## jms895

:hi: Shifter hows you? x


----------



## aurora32

jms895 said:


> Anyone got any news on Logie???

** Hey Girls**

Just got a txt from Suzanne(logie), she will be home tomorrow, but they are saying they are going to try get her to 34 weeks which is just a week and a bit away then presumably she will get her section, fingers crossed her sugars and hannah stay stable and she gets to 34 weeks and a bit longer if possible.

Not that she will want to be and not under these circumstances but looks like Logie may be our 1st March mummy.

Big :hugs: Hunn

there you go Jade from earlier


----------



## jms895

Thanks hun for the catch up on Logie. Lets hope she can hang in there to 34 weeks ay, every day makes a difference :hugs: to Logie xxxxxxx


----------



## pippam116

jms895 said:


> Well done Pip you done alot more than me :finger: xxxxxxx

:finger: :muaha:


----------



## jms895

So girls its now February which means we are all gonna be mums next month :cloud9:

Its gone so fast xx


----------



## wanababy

:rofl: Haha wot a mad little pussy cat!!!!!

Hi girls, its just took me ages to catch up again!!! I had my first antenatal class today, was quite interesting - glad we went, even though I had to drag poor OH out of bed from n/shift after 4 hours sleep - didn't have to take anything other than ourselves - to answer someones question earlier (sorry pg brain can't remember who it was!:blush:)

Have just made 2 chocolate cakes for OH birthday and am DYING to eat them as they lie cooling on the rack before I ice & decorate!!! Its the smell of warm cake thats doing it, I could quite easily demolish them both. I'm going to ice it 'happy birthday daddy, love flump xxx' and leave it in fridge (cos I'm putting fresh cream in middle) - its a surprise for him as he's away back out on n/shift - bless him. His bday tomoz....

Big :hugs: to Logie - hope her & Hannah are OK....xx

Had few scatterings of snow up here in Newcastle, not much to write home about, it didn't settle - its just turned really cold now...brrrrr....

:hug:

Liz
xx


----------



## pippam116

Shifter said:


> LOL Caz! I'm sure it'll get much worse once she enters the teens :rofl:
> 
> We only got a little hint of snow at lunch time today.
> 
> It is really rare that I am brought to tears of laughter, really rare.... but this did it:
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=muLIPWjks_M

hahahahha :rofl:


----------



## icculcaz

[email protected] ninja cat with the big eyes!!!!
snowballs far too vocal to do that... especially about 4am and wanting to come in. FOOK THAT!!! you have a coat on stay there...... if i let her in granted by 4:10am shes wanting out.... so she can stay out....stoopid mousecatcher.... the fookin spanimal would follow suit if i got my way.... walking pile of germs she is.... and its in season atm... all i need. ya think rspca would moan if i shoved a mop up dog's ar*e so it can clean up its own blood patches after it spots on me kitchen floor? does it show im not big on animals? 

kyra is now out of the bathroom but OH has just gone in..... do i REALLY wanna go in there straight afterwards???? hmmmmm jurys out on that one...


----------



## Shifter

jms895 said:


> :hi: Shifter hows you? x

:hi: I'm good ta. You?


----------



## jms895

Fine thanks! I want the snow to come thick and fast and snow me and OH in so he dont have to work in it tomorrow bless himxx


----------



## Shifter

Liz - your OH is very lucky :cake:

Jade - LOL! What does he do?


----------



## pippam116

:rofl: caz


----------



## icculcaz

you can keep the snow in notts woman!!!! south yorkshire doesnt want it!!!! fatso here falls over in cold stuff.....


----------



## katycam

yummy just had indian for dinner :)
just to let you know oh called earlier too so feeling alot better again!

x


----------



## icculcaz

woo finally katy. :)


----------



## pippam116

:rofl: caz, glad u heard from him katy, im starving but sod all food in and feeling sicky dont fancy much, maybe bit of tinned heinz big soup! oh i dunnoo everything making me wanna heave


----------



## jms895

Katy glad to hear it Katy :hugs:

Shifter he is a Tree Surgeon and clears the lines on railways for Network Rail! Freezing cold for him !

Caz send the snow to me :rofl:


----------



## icculcaz

ooooh jms any jobs goin wi ur bloke? my OH is a landscaper n in need of a job or i'll kill him b4 i go back to work..... :D


----------



## jms895

He is working for Martin, and has just started as was Self employed

Does he habve a CHain saw licence, they are always taking staff on there?


----------



## icculcaz

yup he has, and his own husquevarna (sp) and majority of safety equipment needed... whos martin?


----------



## jms895

Its the company, they do all the work for Network Rail. I can try and get the number for you if you want?x


----------



## PixieKitty

It's bloody impossible to get a job with Network Rail, Dan was working with Acetech for 2 years and always wanted to switch. Had to quit the railway cause of lack of shifts, pretty gutting cause when he did get work it pays bloody well. £12.50 an hour I think he was on


----------



## jms895

Pixie my OH works for a co who sub contract for Network Rail....

They sort all the vegetation on the lines and make sure no accidents with the twigs, leaves, trees etc xx


----------



## icculcaz

worth a go! thanks jms!


----------



## jms895

As long as he has his Chain saw licence etc he may be ok, worth a try here is the link

https://www.hwmartin.com/ xx


----------



## katycam

anyone else watching dancing on ice? Todd Carty lol!! Bless him x


----------



## Amanda

I case you miss is, Keldac (EDD 22nd March) has had her little girl today!!:happydance:

https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnan...ital-update-page-1-baby-here.html#post1482496

Almost a January baby! Scary!!!


----------



## icculcaz

fankoo you're a star. he did his chainsaw licnce training at askham bryan college nr york a few years ago. he needed it when he was working for groundwork as only 1 bloke had it so they sent pete to be trained up.


----------



## jms895

Caz ask for Brian Harrison, he is the De-veg manager xx good luck xx


----------



## jms895

Thanks Amanda, wow Keldac hope all is ok :hugs: will check the thread now xx


----------



## icculcaz

will do. OH is driving me mad just being here 24/7


----------



## Shifter

Well, having said that we hardly saw any snow my mum popped in for half an hour. No snow when she arrived... just showed her out the door and there's a two inch coat over everything and it's still falling thick and fast!!!


----------



## jms895

Its getting really thick snow here, soooo exciting! x


----------



## mummymadness

congrats to keldac on her little girl ...

I have a feeling we will see quiet a few Babies showing in Feb , Bless Suzanne (Logie) she text me too , There hoping 34 weeks she seems sooo fed up bless .

I have missed tonnes of pages so dont know what you girls are chatting about again lol , Could be anything from Lady gardens to cookies Pmsl .

I watched ice skating thingy , Kids fast asleep and Yes finnley si now sleeping all the way through again briliantly whooooooooooo .
Had a warm bath and a sudden panick attack tonight , I just have this over whelming feeling im going to have baby in the next few weeks , God knows why just a gut instinct.

Hows every one ??? .

If theres any lost addicts out there like me its on in 15 mins whoooo .


----------



## icculcaz

id c what its like over this end but it does mean moving


----------



## tiggertea

So Embojet was a march mum who went in Jan and Keldac is now a Feb mum?! WOW we're on our way girlies!

Why is it, everytime I log off and come back to catch up we've had ANOTHER conversation about food?! obsessive much?! :rofl: we will all have super-huge weightloss tickers at the end of this journey! :lol:

Well, update on the man-flu..... i got him doped up enough on paracetamol to brave the cold and return that dvd we had out last night...... that's bout it! Called at my mum and dad's on the way home and even mum commented on the seriousness of the man-flu in hubby :rofl:


no snow here.... just bloody freezing!!!:cold:


----------



## icculcaz

must b bad


----------



## jms895

Hi Debz and Gemma!

Freezing here too but got the log burner on full whack so am sweating :lol:

Keep saying gonna go and have a bath but this forum is addictive!
Re food talk I aint stopped eating today, choc, crisps. cake, sandwiches, risotto, toast and eggs :dohh:


----------



## mummymadness

Hiii Jade :) .

You enjoy all the munching hun , Its Sunday a day made for munching lol . xx .


----------



## icculcaz

mmmmmmm foooooooooooooooooooooooooood.


----------



## jms895

I just cannot stop last few weeks I am always starvin MW says prob a growth spurt and alot of time am craving carbs and wholewheat or cereal stuff! 

Gemma is it bad snow there?


----------



## tiggertea

jms895 said:


> Hi Debz and Gemma!
> 
> Freezing here too but got the log burner on full whack so am sweating :lol:
> 
> Keep saying gonna go and have a bath but this forum is addictive!
> Re food talk I aint stopped eating today, choc, crisps. cake, sandwiches, risotto, toast and eggs :dohh:

Hey jade! :)

I haven't quit eating either.... but i blame all this food talk :finger: :rofl:

Had spag bol @ lunch, then an orange, some banana chips, chocolate, crisps had pizza at mums (she made us our tea while we were there! lol) and a red-berry muffin...... what i really want though is chocolate fudge brownies..... lmao o dear!!!!


----------



## jms895

Debz I had loads of chocolate :finger: :rofl:

Ohh and a massive slab of Asda extra special Carrot cake yum yum my fave

Garlic mushroom risotto also my fave he he I am a piggy

I must stop eating like this, though little one seems to enjoy it :lol:


----------



## mummymadness

nope we had some icing cugar sprinklings earlier then all stopped , Ice cold thow and i dare not put the heating on its costs too bloody much lol .


----------



## jms895

Gemma its getting really bad here, not joking either, so maybe its on its way! xx


----------



## mummymadness

Oooooooo yayyyy send it this way lol .x xx .


----------



## jms895

Snow dust on its way to you


----------



## icculcaz

doncaster snow.....
 



Attached Files:







SP_A0025.jpg
File size: 84.7 KB
Views: 4


----------



## jms895

:wohoo: :wohoo: keep coming snow!! :dance:


----------



## tiggertea

mmmmmmmmmmmmm carrot cake...... now i want some of that and all?! :dohh:


----------



## jms895

Debz I have loads here if you can get through the snow and all :finger:


----------



## mummymadness

Can you believe im an hour away from Doncastor and have none :( .


----------



## icculcaz

noooooooo it can feck off!!!! cars having a moment and wont kick up as its cold.. and ive started to bleed!!!! my blimmin luck... hopefully its a few spots and will feck off and stop but anyhoo im off for a bath and to strim the ladygarden ready 4 tmz'z scan.... if sidra thinks im a contortionist she has another thing coming!!!!


----------



## icculcaz

*blows the snow over to MM* you can have it 
all of it
take it
taaake iiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiit


----------



## jms895

MM you wait it will come hun! :hugs:

Caz bleeding? Are you ok? x


----------



## icculcaz

aye should be. i bleed all the way thru my pregnancies... scarlett's booting me at the top o my belly atm and i can feel her really low down and moving her head above my cervix..... so im thinking shes getting cumfy 4 the nite....

but my luck to need going to hosp when the cars fooked! lmao!


----------



## mummymadness

Ohhh Caz i hope your ok , Is it maybe the start of your plug ? .

I hoep the car decides to start working soon , **Sits patiently waiting for snow**.


----------



## jms895

Noyou will be fine tonight, unless we all start in the snow and cant get to the bloody hospital! :lol:


----------



## tiggertea

thanks jade but i just ate some more chocolate to tide me over :lol:

hope the bleeding stops caz.

*snow to all* (except me - hubby would be off work tomorrow if we got snowed in and i don't think i can handle another man-flu day!)


----------



## jms895

Night night all I am off to bed! xxxxxxxxxx

Snow dust to everyone


----------



## mummymadness

Night Jade .

Whooooooooooooooooooooooo , Our baby may have a name . Me and OH have just aggreed on 1 we like whooooooooo .


----------



## Shifter

Last few days have been hungry days for me too, keep eating. Just had slice of bread with chocolate spread on :D

Oooh Gemma... you going to share this name with us?


----------



## icculcaz

Im back. Flaked in a warm bath.lvly! bleedin looks to have stopped at a dribble. and madams doin a dance in my belly.


----------



## mummymadness

Ok its not set in stone by any means lol .
But we both really like and Agree on Oscar :) :) .


----------



## Shifter

Love it! Oscar :happydance:

I'm off now ladies. Been awake 17.5 hours... must sleep... :sleep:

Good luck tomorrow Caz, hope the bleeding stops too :hugs:

NN all
xxx


----------



## tiggertea

hopefully Oscar sticks Gemma and your LO has his name!! :)

nite Holly!

Nite nite all.... i'm off to try and get some sleep too.... eyes have gone so googly the past few mins i've had to find my glasses and put em on!


----------



## beancounter

no snow settling down here. There are snows on the weather forcast, and I like snow, but I have to walk up the hill to the h ospital tomorrow so I sort of hope its not too slippery. 

Hope you feel better soon caz
Night allzxxx


----------



## aurora32

CONGRATS Keldac hope you and LO are doing well,

Think she may have set something off!!!

i notice Pip not been back on so i hope she wont mind me passing on :hugs::hugs::hugs:

she went to bed feeling violently sick and had the shivers, she was sick loads around 8.30ish and had to change her underwear 3 times, she has put a pad on in case a hind water leak and is monitoring it before she acts on it as she has had this before, she thinks it may be from straining.

Hope you feeling better soon

:hug::hug:


----------



## aurora32

Hope the bleeding stops Caz Good luck tomorrow what time is your appointment?

My scan is at 10.15 consultant after, hope you get the outcome you want.


:hug::hug:


----------



## mummymadness

Gosh lots going on , hope every one who is not great at the moment gets better soon .
Glad you all like the name :) . Night Bean Tigger and Holly hun . xxx .


----------



## lolly101

I'm late this evening!!!

:hugs: to Logie, I hope she makes it to 34+ weeks..and feels ok soon...being home will help

Caz hope you are ok hun. good luck tomorrow

Pip too:hugs:

Katy glad OH called... you must feel much better now..no nasty dreams tonight hun...

I had a relatively busy day...got some more kitchen cupboards clean:happydance:had arguement with DH, he says I did too much..yeah cleaned 3 cupboards..loads!!!!Ill do more when he's at work and can't see me doing them!!!:rofl:

Good luck tomorrw Aurora too...hope you get your date:hugs:

gonna read Keldacs thread now...another March Mummy already!!


----------



## lolly101

:hissy: no snow here yet!!! Might wait up for it!!:rofl: Last year dans' snowman was 2 inches tall!!! Want a proper one this year!!


----------



## aurora32

thanks Lolly, hope you are well tonite? We have no snow here either, its really cold though.



:hug::hug:


----------



## lolly101

Thanks hun...am good thanks...today was a milestone cos Dan was born at 34+4 so we are really chuffed Petunia is still in there!!! shes been moving loads tonight too!!:happydance:

hows you??? Looking forward to tomorrow??


----------



## aurora32

thats great news hunn......:hugs:
Yeah looking forward to seeing bubs again and seeing how he/she is growing and hopefully getting a date so i know what im doing and can make arrangements for the kids to go to my brothers etc. Plus i know il get my anti bio's for the strep b in time.


:hug:


----------



## lolly101

Sure that will help settle your mind too hun...getting things sorted..makes it easier...:hugs: TO have a def date to aim for is fab in getting babysitters sorted isn't it!!!
Hope you get your antibiotics for your strep b hun....My Step SIL had strep B and they didn't know til after...


----------



## aurora32

i had that with my 2nd baby didnt know i had and he was very sick afterwards so ive basically insisted that im given an induction date so i know when im going into labour and can be given the anti bio's in time dont want to go through all that again.


:hug:


----------



## lolly101

I can well imagine..my nephew wasn't too good afterwards either..

At least this time you know and you can get those antis into you to help....Gonna say gnight now hun.my eyes are dropping...Take care and catch up soon.xxxx


----------



## aurora32

Im going too, nn take care, speak tomorrow




:hug::hug:


----------



## mummymadness

Night girls . xx .


----------



## icculcaz

grunt. i been awake since 4am. combo of heartburn, hunger n things on my mind. appt n scan with consultant is at 1.30 n anau afterwards. hopefully sheffield will have tested my blood frm 2wks ago and i can talk consultant into havin scar out this wk as ive had enuff! hugs to all.x


----------



## jms895

Caz hope all goes ok today!

I too have been up since 4.30am! Nightmare

Been eating cheese on toast and watching all the snowy pics on TV!

Morning everyone else! xx


----------



## icculcaz

morning jade :) 4:30 was a sucky time to be awake!!! atm OH is dusting the car off from the snow... not tried kicking it up yet but we arent hopeful. luckily theres a free shuttlebus from the hospital @ top o my road to doncaster royal. gonna ring up later n c if my consultant has made it in.

whats ur plan 4 the day?


----------



## katycam

Morning all, I posted a thread on DonnaBallona, she's had her baby.

Hope you are all ok x


----------



## jms895

Hi Katy, wow another mummy! Will check out the thread hows you?

Kaz, I am at work at 8.30 :cry: only 3 weeks left I really cannot wait now!!!!!! You? Other than appointment? xx


----------



## katycam

Im ok thanks, woke up to find lots of snow outside!
Need to go to post office to send oh his parcel but i might wait until later this afternoon, see if snow disappears! dont wanna crash my car really!


----------



## icculcaz

absolutely nothing bar the hospital :) thats enough for me! may gloss that bathroom....


----------



## icculcaz

snows set to get worse this avo katy hun :(


----------



## jms895

Snow is bad here but not too bad, i got to drive to work though ! NOOOOO

Cant believe all March mums are popping now, I am scared! 

Have a good day girlies xx


----------



## icculcaz

im hoping to have popped in the next week or so!


----------



## jms895

Caz what before or after 37 weeks?

I reckon I am gonna go either early on 7th March or late on 2nd April! xx


----------



## icculcaz

consultant just said delivery to be @ around 37 weeks. which means to me that its open 4 negotiation.... :lol: well i am 36 weeks tmz..... 37 if you add back the week they put me back by @ my first scan...... muhahahahahahaha sooo if consultant cant monitor the blood flow across scarlett's brain again today im gonna go for the ' im not going to sheffield in this weather on me own again, i cant walk up that stupidly steep hill to get to the jessop's wing due to my round ligaments giving up on me and the car wont start..... so look luv, how about we chalk fook on that idea and you just induce me this week? no point me coming back in tmz just 4 another failed scan attempt and you to put me thru a lot of pain trying to get her scanned? im fully steroided up and prepared for what could happen, and my antibody levels aint helping matters so lets just get her out asap? '

think she'd go 4 that? :lol:


----------



## jms895

I think babies are fine after 37 weeks arnt they? They will do whats best I am sure hun :hugs: I bet you will have bubs in no time then! Wow 36 weeks tomorrow


Oh happy 36 weeks today KatienSam!


----------



## icculcaz

yeah soooo if we goin by LMP im 37 weeks tmz.. lmao


happy 36 weeks katiensam!


----------



## jms895

Welll I had better go and get my ass into gear and get ready for work!

Speak later Katy and Caz x


----------



## beancounter

SNOW DAY!!!
I'm soo excited. The last time I saw snow settling I lived in birmingham. And its still snowing out there. But MOST importantly, my OH will be able to go to the scan with me. :happydance:


----------



## icculcaz

woohoooo bean!!! my OH cant come with me today cos he wont be back in time to pick blade up from school, so i is off on me tod again.


----------



## katycam

wooo Bean bet your happy :)
I dont think ive ever seen snow this amazing since i was about 5 years old!!

https://i40.tinypic.com/30c8xad.jpg


----------



## beancounter

aw icculcaz, maybe blade will have a snow day too?? Though i suppose OH will have to stay n look after him then too. Bum

katy- I know, it always misses southampton doesnt it?


----------



## icculcaz

not snowing again here yet.... ive got the local radio web site up and keep refreshing the school closure page and not 1 school in doncasters closed yet. kyra's got dentists this morn but ex MIL is taking her as im not allowed in the room cos im pregnant and shes having gas n air... suits me... took a year so far to get her to have 1 filling dun...


----------



## katycam

i want to make a snowman but will look a bit silly doing it on my own lol!
my dog has never seen snow and is running around in it looking confused!!


----------



## icculcaz

stupid spanimal tried snorting it.... amused me something rotten at 5.30am this morning.


----------



## katycam

yeah busta has been trying to eat it and pulling funny faces!


----------



## icculcaz

its just the look of absolute horror aint it on their faces.....



now ive seen everything... scruffy druggie prozzie who lives next door to me has let her kids out to play in the snow this morning..... fair enough i hear u say......but the kids are still in their pj's... she'll be measuring out quantities for todays narcotic sales, and too off her non existant tits to care.


----------



## katycam

icculcaz said:


> its just the look of absolute horror aint it on their faces.....
> 
> 
> 
> now ive seen everything... scruffy druggie prozzie who lives next door to me has let her kids out to play in the snow this morning..... fair enough i hear u say......but the kids are still in their pj's... she'll be measuring out quantities for todays narcotic sales, and too off her non existant tits to care.

how awful, people like that dont deserve to be parents.


----------



## icculcaz

she should be put down.... shes just vile. but it does make a change that the younger kids have clothes on... usually theyre roaming the street barely clothed or infact naked at 11pm when im in bed trying to go to sleep.... she'll be out at 'work'(either prozzying or i think she has a side job in a pub) and have left the kids with her eldest DD (14ish)and/or some random drugged up bloke shes nailing this week......in 6 years ive put in over 200 complaints about her and the council have 'lost them'... convenient eh?


----------



## claire-lou

Got up to lots of snow, meant to be going to the coast today but I'm refusing to go anyehere in the car. I'l walk to shop later for some bread and milk and maybe a DVD. 

Another march mum. Means its getting close. 

I'm also 37 week if we go on LMP but I was on mini pill and they were VERY irregualar (3-6 months) 

Good luck Aurora and :hugs: to Logie

Off for my raspberry leaf tea now and maybe a biscuit.


----------



## katycam

icculcaz said:


> she should be put down.... shes just vile. but it does make a change that the younger kids have clothes on... usually theyre roaming the street barely clothed or infact naked at 11pm when im in bed trying to go to sleep.... she'll be out at 'work'(either prozzying or i think she has a side job in a pub) and have left the kids with her eldest DD (14ish)and/or some random drugged up bloke shes nailing this week......in 6 years ive put in over 200 complaints about her and the council have 'lost them'... convenient eh?

the council need to pay attention really, they should have learnt their lesson ignoring things after all the baby p stuff.
i'd end up hitting her if i saw her!!


----------



## icculcaz

if i give u her addy katy wanna come n destress on her face??? shes got no teeth left for ya to punch out but mind ur hand on the cig thats permanently hanging out of her mouth....

and ya wonder why doncaster is apparently the child abuse capital of the uk? the midwives are crap, HV's lose ur details and have baby clinics at completely inappropriate times... ya cant ring one up ya have to leave a message n they rarely get back to ya... complainings pointless as their superiors are just as uninterested..... and the mayor's a waste of space....


----------



## icculcaz

mornin claire-lou :)


----------



## linzi74

Hi
Just wanted to say hello as I guess I am just about a March mummy....my baby is due on 31st March so it could go either way....to be honest I wish it would all hurry up just so I can hold him and know he's safe, these last couple of months are dragging and I am starting to get anxiety over every little twinge, ache, and approaching birth.....my head is telling me to stay calm though!!


----------



## icculcaz

hellooooooooooo linzi :) welcome to the madhouse :) where nothing is TMI... and completely off topic is normality!!!! :)


----------



## katycam

icculcaz said:


> hellooooooooooo linzi :) welcome to the madhouse :) where nothing is TMI... and completely off topic is normality!!!! :)

haha i second that!

welcome :)


----------



## icculcaz

its blimmin snowing again.... guaranteed OH will shove his freezing hands on me when he returns fron doing the school run......


----------



## katycam

its stopped snowing here, might mean i can venture out later :)


----------



## icculcaz

woo ! im only goin out cos i have to....


the cars still dead. :(


----------



## katycam

oh no! my car is piled up with snow will get dressed soon and go clear it :)


----------



## icculcaz

im glad i dont drive.... im a menace on 2 legs :)


----------



## beancounter

I dont drive either.. I need a toboggan so OH can pull me up the hill to the hospital :D
He kept interrupting me to tell me it was snowing and such, packing orders today took twice as long as usual :rofl:


----------



## pippam116

aurora32 said:


> CONGRATS Keldac hope you and LO are doing well,
> 
> Think she may have set something off!!!
> 
> i notice Pip not been back on so i hope she wont mind me passing on :hugs::hugs::hugs:
> 
> she went to bed feeling violently sick and had the shivers, she was sick loads around 8.30ish and had to change her underwear 3 times, she has put a pad on in case a hind water leak and is monitoring it before she acts on it as she has had this before, she thinks it may be from straining.
> 
> Hope you feeling better soon
> 
> :hug::hug:

thanks hun :hugs:

sort of got knocked out after all the comotion, was awful and was not well in the night but manage to sleep between . have just attempted to eat a piece of dry bread and plenty of water, ive not had sickness since 14 weeks so was not expecting this at all, :cry: no more leaks since last night, so jsut kepeing an eye on it, may call midwife to come out and see me a wee bit later on, resting up on the sofa today, 

good luck at ur appointments today aurora n caz!! :hugs:


----------



## icculcaz

bet hes like a kid @ santa day aint he? go throw him some gloves anda carrot and tell him to entertain himself.... :lol: im thinking about tying the dog up to a sleigh to get to the hospital later on... OH is insisting on walking me up there..... should be fun...


----------



## icculcaz

aye get ur feet up pip!

i just rang up hospital.... my consultant has made it in... just rang up other hospital to see if the free bus is running and they're playing it by ear...


----------



## beancounter

Sorry to hear you have been so ill pip :( Hope you feel better soon! :hugs:




icculcaz said:


> bet hes like a kid @ santa day aint he? go throw him some gloves anda carrot and tell him to entertain himself.... :lol: im thinking about tying the dog up to a sleigh to get to the hospital later on... OH is insisting on walking me up there..... should be fun...

Haha he is, its like preparation for having a toddler! I'm gonna accidentally say something like 'alright dear but i don't have a snow day and have to work so run along and play' by accident, lol.


----------



## katycam

hope the midwife goes ok pip :)
ive starting getting cramps again. grrrr its annoying!


----------



## icculcaz

get in the bath katy......

gowaaan bean dare ya.....

pete has just got the car running again... he realised that the battery thats in it is about 10years old... time for a new battery me thinks....


----------



## pippam116

i already do, they are firmly up, strained so much last night my face is bright red n purple, n looks bruised, :lol:


----------



## LittleBee

Hey ladies goodmorning! How r u all? I'm getting really lazy!!!! I want this baby out!!
Pippam get well soon!


----------



## icculcaz

niiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiice........ i had that when i was giving birth to kyra....


----------



## icculcaz

mornin littlebee. *waves*


----------



## katycam

im going to go walk the dogs in the snow i think, i will come back bearing piccies :)


----------



## Shifter

:hugs: pip, hope your MW can come see you and that everything is ok :hugs:

We got about 4 inches of snow here. Never had snow like this in Brizzle, last time I saw this much snow was before leaving home :happydance: down side is it means my parents will be well n truly snowed in so won't see them for a few days I shouldn't think! They live roughly here:
 



Attached Files:







washburn05.jpg
File size: 20.4 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Shifter

Congratulations Lolly for getting to your milestone :happydance:


----------



## icculcaz

thats a nice place to live.....


----------



## Mammy_pants

morning ladies how is everyone today! 

i think im snowed in :( oh well pj day for me then i guess. 

xx


----------



## pippam116

ty shifter, off to the assessment ward, as midwife has told me to go in, i will text anyone if theres any news, though spect they will monitor baby for a bit and then ill be home, xx


----------



## icculcaz

:hug: hope all goes well pip.x


----------



## Shifter

Good luck pip :hugs:


----------



## mummymadness

Wooow look at all this chat this morning lol pages to get thrugh .

Welcome abord the March corner Linzi hun :) .
Good luck to all with appointments today :) .
Thanks for the post on Donna Katy , Sounds like a scary experiance .And 2lb is sooo small for 33 weeks , I hope they both recover well .
Awww Pip sorry to hear your not well hun **Hugs**

Im sooo chuffed with the snow yayyyyyyy , Allthow theres no chance im going to play in it im snuggled in the warm lol .
Taking layla to school soon *Pleaseeeeeeeeeeeee car start* , Will be back later . x .


----------



## KatienSam

blimey i think i had about 25 pages to catch up on!!!

2 more march mums had their babies!! yay!!! :shock:

1 new mum to add on, i need a note pad to write all these down i think lol

36 weeks for me today!!!

we have had a sprinkling of snow today but apparently its going to get bad about 2/3pm! got to keep an eye on it for my mum as she travels quite a way to work and saw a few cars in ditches this morning :shock:

28 days until due date, got scan tomorrow and will tell midwife about my BH's which seem to have eased off :happydance:

i had a first attempt at the lady garden last night, i messd up the trimming so had to take the lot off, will go for round two for any strays tonight lol, thinking they may want to do an internal tomorrow to see if my episode did anything down there!??

xxx


----------



## katycam

ive just heard from pip and she said they are monitoring her as her bp is raised.

i was just about to go out with the dogs when my dad came home and screamed at me and said stay indoors :( booooo!


----------



## Dee_H

Hi..I have a pink bump


----------



## Shifter

Just had another heavy flurry of snow for about half an hour, that's another couple of inches! We live up a steep hill and right now I wish I was 7 years old again and had a sledge to go for a wild ride down the hill!

Thanks for the update on pip Katy.


----------



## katieandbump

Chatterbox's i can't keep up so drift in and out lol can't believe we have 3 march babies already congratulations to new mummys can't wait to join you in the chaos.

xxxx :dust: :dust: xxxx


----------



## claire-lou

Congrats on your pink bump Dee H

Welcome Linzi

I ventured out and walked to the shops but think LO may be booting me in kidney got really sharp pain twice which is now just a dull ache. Thank god.

:hugs: to Pip hope all is ok.


----------



## katieandbump

Ouchies, i woke up to babies foot flicking my ribs this morning kept getting her foot stuck and then lifting rib up was so painful. 

Good luck pip. xx


----------



## katycam

oooh its snowing again now :) not that i know why im getting excited. i wanna play!!
might make some cakes or something to keep me occupied!


----------



## beancounter

i think you sould go an play katy. Mind you, its slippery out there. they gritted the pavements immediatly around the hospital, but not the giant slippery hill of doom you haveto go up to get there :dohh:...

Good new is my little nut is showing no signs of anaemia and sure aint stunts.. 6lb :happydance: 

OH still reminding me every 5 mins its snowing. Occasionally he says he's NOT reminding me it's snowing because it annoys me, but it still features the words 'its snowing'

Super big :hug: to pip and logie and anyone else that needs em :D


----------



## Shifter

beancounter said:


> Good new is my little nut is showing no signs of anaemia and sure aint stunts.. 6lb :happydance:

Yay! :happydance:


----------



## katycam

glad everything is ok bean :)
my dad is working from home now and watching me to check i dont go outside!


----------



## Shifter

Snowing heavily again here. My two cats are sat on the window sill watching the huge flakes with dangerous glints in their eyes. I can see them launching themselves at the glass to pounce on a large flake any moment now.... :rofl:


----------



## mummymadness

congrats Bean hun , 6lb a lovely weight Layla was that 6 days overdue lol . xxxxxxxxx .


----------



## katycam

Shifter said:


> Snowing heavily again here. My two cats are sat on the window sill watching the huge flakes with dangerous glints in their eyes. I can see them launching themselves at the glass to pounce on a large flake any moment now.... :rofl:

my cat is doing exactly the same!! shes been sat nose pressed up against the window ready to pounce!! :rofl:


----------



## Shifter

Aww bless 'em Katy! What would do without our fur babies?! :rofl:


----------



## pippam116

update, what a muddle. I'm home, thank goodness to quiet roads and only living a few mins from the hospital.

got to the hospital, and they checked my bp, which was midly raised as she put it, ( cant read her writting at all on notes-may photo it and copy see if ne one can read it lol), so they monitored it afte ri tried to sit comfortably for a while. then had a scan, baby is not as big as they thought, though still healthy size, looks like they were wrong with the 10 lb odd, few, heartbeat was fine, but no movement on the scan for ages till she started practise breathing, yay, midwife said shes very strong on all accounts so online for everything being fine should she come soon. im releaved, though kinda thought she would be ok cos chloe was 8lb 11 and 4 weeks early yikes hehe.

so i get put on the machine that monitors heartbeat and tightenings or contractions. was on it the full time and no movement, so she went off to get my notes ready to send to the ward, and left it on, then i had like billions in a few minutes flat, so i didnt have to get admitted, in the middle of it tho i had a funny momment again could barely breath and had to get leila to go out the room to find the midwife, luckily she did and i had to get heaved up fan on me etc; was like what i ahd last night after id been ill. 

so i was aloud to come home after that settled, but my midwife has been alerted, and if i get funny turn again they want to admit me, hind waters have leaked several times, and fluids r not at max but a level enough to manage so fine alsong as no more leak. also gave scouts honour to go and get bp done every 2 days at the chemist and text them to midwife, so she can keep close on it, but am home and just have to rest, my face has come up even more bruised, i look like a beetroot im telling u girls lol.


----------



## mummymadness

Awwwwwwwww Pip sorry you had another Turn while you was there , But glad your baby girl is in good sted :) .
Good luck hun . xx .


----------



## claire-lou

Glad everythings fine Bean

You gave us a bit of a fright there Pip but glad you are home and baby looks fine. Now go and get some rest girl :hugs:.

Been laid on living room floor cos it's comfier than sitting and must have dozed off been asleep an hour but woke up totally refreashed.

I want to go sledging :hissy::hissy: but guess I'm too fat. Did ask DH to pull me round the street on the sledge, I wont type his exact reply but he didn't seem to think that it was a very good idea or that it was going to happen :cry:. 

Thought that your loving partner was meant to do exactly as the pregnant lady asked. :rofl::rofl:


----------



## mummymadness

LOL Claire , Tell him to get pulling lol .


----------



## pippam116

i got another pic aswell of her face, v,cute will try take pic of it but my camera is crap and its pritty dark. I feel guilty cos ive done nothing round the house today its a tip, but its gonna have to stay like that im lying on the sofa as we speak, and only intend on going to get chloe at 3 and then back to the sofa, hoping dh will offer to go do food shopping as crap all in and i aint trogging round a supermarket, that funny turn really panicks me, im sat on my phone and its fully charged lol


----------



## Shifter

:hugs: pip. It's good you're being looked after and glad your LO is doing well.

Claire - I know exactly what you mean about sledging... :hissy: good job we don't have one or I might have taken it out there on my own already!

I feel sick and have itchy eyes :cry: been getting this nausea most afternoons lately, just like I had in 1st tri. Bubs is moving lots, letting me know not to worry, but it makes me feel more :sick: :dohh:


----------



## katycam

glad everything went ok pip :)

hope you feel better shifter. i havent been to bad today apart from a bit of cramping this morning.

just watched ross kemp in afghanistan and i dunno whether i should have or not!


----------



## icculcaz

well im on the bus home and quite sleepy tbh. scan was fine, she weighs at least 3kg and doc said im to meet her in clinic bout an actual date to be induced next wk but roundabout 9days time labour ward permitting. yay!


----------



## tiggertea

hi ladies!

sooooo much to catch up on again!

congrats to the march mums who already had their babies!

welcome newbies! i warn you- we talk ALOT so be prepared for this particular thread to be a major part of your day for the coming weeks!

hugs to those with appointments today - hope they went well.... glad peanut is healthy bean, and happy to hear you're home and resting pip!

get well soon everyone who's under the weather!

any more news on logie?

i have been up nursing y man-flu bed-ridden hubby since 3am (YEP 3AM!) after falling asleep at 12.30am..... so the mood is less than brilliant :lol: fel a wee bit bad really though coz i thought it was a big bluff yesterday, but turns out he is actually quite sick :blush:

We have no snow yet! :hissy: bet it comes tomorrow when I have to go to see consultant :grr: 
Taxed my car today - thats always depressing :rofl:


----------



## Shifter

:hugs: Katy, prob best to steer clear of that programme hun.


----------



## passengerrach

hi girls i so cant believe 3 march babys have already been born i wonder how many of us will be left when march actually comes around (which now u think about it isnt all that far off!!!)
im feeling very hormoanal atm i was up since 5.30 crying my eyes out after hearing my oh moaning about me under his breath as he was getting ready for work iv felt recently that he hates me and the way he looks at me as though im something on the bottom of his shoe so i sent him this text this morning at 6 lol ' i really dont know what i could have done to make u so obviously hate me do i really deserve the way u look at me now. i do love u even if u dont love me much any more be carefull in the snow' he then tried to ring me over and over again but i ignored it because i didnt want to speak to him while i was crying bt he left me a message appologising for how hes been and that its just hes new job stressing him out making him tired.
i understand all that but i feel so hurt maybe its just my hormoanes i dont know lol
sorry for that rant anyway girls just needed to get it off my chest im feeling very down lately.

how are u all i hope your all very well and be carefull in the snow all of u who live where its snowing


----------



## Shifter

Aww Rach :hugs: these pesky hormones are no good for us! I'm sure he is just under a lot of stress and still loves you ever so much :hugs:


----------



## tiggertea

aw rach :hugs: shifter is right - he's prob just super-stressed and doesn't mean to take it out on you.


----------



## passengerrach

thanks girls i know u r right i just cant keep these bloody hormoanes under controll lol


----------



## pippam116

just posted this in other thread in error :dohh: wat a donut.:dohh:

dunno if you can work it out on the pic my camera is crap!
 



Attached Files:







scanbnb1.jpg
File size: 92.2 KB
Views: 8


----------



## lolly101

:hugs:WOW!!! we got snow in Dorset too!!! 1st proper snowfall in 26 years apparently!!

Well Dan was ready for school and one of my mates rung to say school shut due to one of the teachers having a crash on the way in, one teacher caouldn't get to school from her house and there was a lorry stuck down the road for school and they were worried about the kids!! So me and Dan have had a snow day too!!! We built a snowman( about 6 inches tall this year!!!) he made a snow angel and we had a snowball fight!!!
Then we came in and made cakes, cleaned up in all the bedrooms, hoovered and I finished my kitchen cupboards!!!:happydance:
Now I'm knackered. My friend invited me round hers but I don't wanna risk driving in this... it snowing now and I gotta do the guinea pigs in a mo...

Can't believe we got 3 march Mums already... thanks for the info Katy will check about Donnaballona in a mo... I saw teh advert for that Ross Kemp prog and didn't mention it to you..wasn't sure how upsetting it might be for you :hugs:

Pip hope you are ok and still resting....:hugs:
You too Caz:hugs:
Passengerrach:hugs: I had a big row with hubby yest...I think they are probably just all getting worried bout us and these babies and they take it out on us too....sure he will give you a big hug when he gets in...(my hubs stressed from work too and he does that)
Bean glad your scan went well too....6lb is a good weight to hun:hugs:

Debz who needs arctic roll today??? Dan did that in the garden earlier!!:rofl: Mind you we have eaten loads today!!!:rofl:


----------



## lolly101

Pip I can see Sienna!!! shes a cutie!!


----------



## Shifter

pip - I can make out the eyes and nose hun!

Lolly - glad you had a fun day! 

It's still snowing here, must have 6 inches by now! Thankfully the roads had been gritted so the snow hasn't really settled on them. Where my parents live their road is too low a priority for gritting, so they never get it done. The council leaves them a pile of grit in November, for them to do it themselves! But it's always all gone by mid-December as they have to use it on ice too or it's just not safe to get out. Ahh, the joys of living in the countryside :dohh:


----------



## claire-lou

What a lovely scan pic pip

I flicked over and saw it last night Katy, Hoped you hadn't seen it if I'm honest. :hug:

Rach I'm sure that it's just a combination of him been stressed about his job and not been able to go through what you are at the minute. I think to some extent they feel like they miss out but at the same time don't like to think of us being uncomfortable. Try not to worry too much 

Our dog is sat on the chair arm mesmorised by the snow flakes. She's never been so quiet.


----------



## Deb_baby

hi all.

hope everyone is ok, :hugs: pip. very cute picture aswell.

Lots of snow beside me, had to dig my front door this morning and i found my "santa please stop here sign" and stuck it in the garden for a giggle.

just watching the football transfers and just had cod fishcakes and beans for lunch :)lovely.

:hugs: katy i watched that programme yesterday night, the guys who fight in the war deserve so much more praise x


----------



## tiggertea

pip - what a cutie! :)

lolly - :rofl: @ the thought of arctic roll...... think my head must be away if i still want it this weather!?


----------



## mummymadness

Awwwwww pip She adorable :) .

Logie text me earlier , Shes waiting for Drs rounds so they can discharge her , She said no one has really told her much so waiting for what the Dr says **Hugs** .

Rach hun , So sorry your feeling low .. Dont cry hun **Hugs** . I promise we all have emotional days like theese and i have in previous pregnancy even thrown a hoover at my OH I thought many a times he hates me , He says im the worst pregnant woman in the world for my mood swing seeeeessssh what does he know lol .

Glad you had a nice snow day with Dan lolly hun :) , I smiled when i read your text i was sooo happy to see the snow , Now we mainly have rain and slush and its freezing brrrrrrrr .

Hope every ones well .


----------



## tiggertea

thanks for the update on logie! :)

i just threw a bit of a hissy coz the tumble drier wasn't drying things as well as it should (had a load of towels in for almost 2 hours and they still came out semi-damp)..... hubby braved the cold and got out of bed to discover i had it on "low heat" :blush: oooooops! no wonedr it was taking twice as long! :rofl:


----------



## katycam

pip your bubs is cute. i have a video of bean looking like that, munching away...

View My Video


----------



## jms895

Evening chatterboxes!!

Loads of snow here and still coming :wohoo: I worked from home today as did not want to drive in it!

Glad all you with appointments had good ones and all is well!

Welcome to linzi!
Bean you have a healthy sized baby!! :lol:
Mammy pants did you have a PJ day?

Katie :dance: you are 36 weeks, good luck for tomorrow hun!

Caz induction soon :happydance: yippe!

I had some pains down in my lady bits today, do you think its to early to be engaging? Its weird down in pelvis but not period pain type if you know what I mean! :lol: 

Hugs everyone xx


----------



## Shifter

Hi Jade - could be baby engaging it can happen any time really!

Cute video Katy!


----------



## icculcaz

is it bed time yet?


----------



## lolly101

Jade cud be baby engaging....I started those pains a couple of weeks ago too...

Hope Logie home soon:hugs: to her and Hannah

Bedtime Caz sounds like a plan!!!


----------



## passengerrach

thanks girls haha mm how did u manage to throw a hoover?
i get those pains too jms i keep thinking its baby engaging i hope so i want him to be raring to go when the time comes lol


----------



## jms895

Ooooh how exciting it might be that then, its very weird pain! shooting pains very low down.... I am sooo excited now every twinge I think is great.... but still a bit early I know.... once I pass 34 weeks though I will be like COME ON BABY!!!!!


----------



## icculcaz

im so tired its unbelievable.... plus my back hurts and so do my ligaments from walking.... and my legs are itchy. grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## tiggertea

cue the BH starting again :S if that's what it is at all :rofl: will have to ask mr consultant man tomorrow (he'll prob think i'm a right braindead twat!)

'ello jade!

bedtime..... hmmmmmmmmmmmm yup! looking good to me!


----------



## beancounter

im itch too. I think that ultrasound jelly makes me itch. How'd it go at the hospital caz?


----------



## lolly101

Right I'm off to do dinner-pasta bake..mmmm!!
Food again!!!

At least Dan doesn't have cubs tonight so I don't have to venture out...Des on way home, he was gonna work late but he decided he wants to come home:happydance: He got new car today(well new to him but an 04 reg...the boss got it on the cheap...)he said it was minging, 2 of the blokes have cleaned it for him cos they said it was too dirty for Dan and they are dads too, how lovely is that...Des said there was wet patches where they had spilit coffee under the dashboard and left it- some people are soooo minging...and us lot have our nesting heads on....

I'm getting ratty cos I haven't had any exercise today, when dan is in the bath I'm gonna do my preg dvd...its only 24 mins long but I NEED to do it!!! he's had instructions he has to stay in for a soak cos I want to do them!!:rofl:

Catch ya all later!!


----------



## jms895

I am going bed early, gonna have me lasagne and chips first though :lol: got the OH cooking bless him!

These pains have GOT TO be something happening and stretching down there!


----------



## jms895

Lolly wish I could be arsed to do any exercise, I have all on staying awake through the relaxation CD for Tranceforming childbirth, I still not managed more than half hour yet, her voice just sends me off :rofl:
Maybe when I finish work I will get my ass into gear :lol:


----------



## PixieKitty

5th January - embojet
30th January - DonnaBallona
1st February - keldac

Just wondering, when were these due origionally? They're not on the due dates list anymore :dohh:


----------



## jms895

tiggertea said:


> cue the BH starting again :S if that's what it is at all :rofl: will have to ask mr consultant man tomorrow (he'll prob think i'm a right braindead twat!)
> 
> 'ello jade!
> 
> bedtime..... hmmmmmmmmmmmm yup! looking good to me!

ELLLOOO DEBZ!

BH been bad today for you hun? x


----------



## icculcaz

i gotta go back on wed @ 2pm to finalise my induction.... mrs sidra just said bout 9 days time (labour ward permitting).
couldnt get an update on my antibodies cos they didnt have a big enough sample of blood to go on........ WTF???? they had 2 full bottles of the stuff to do 1 test on! i bet they lost 1 n spilled a bit out o the remainder......


how did it go ur end?


----------



## jms895

PixieKitty said:


> 5th January - embojet
> 30th January - DonnaBallona
> 1st February - keldac
> 
> Just wondering, when were these due origionally? They're not on the due dates list anymore :dohh:

I am sure Embjoet was 22nd and Keldac was 33 weeks, so about 22nd too?


----------



## icculcaz

ahhh the good old 22nd lol


----------



## jms895

Yes we had some busy ladies on the same night making babies for the 22nd!! :rofl:


----------



## pippam116

im all cooched up on the sofa and have watched loads of home birth videos and cried my eyes out, :rofl:.. kids doing my head right in, and hubyb not so sure if he gonan go food shopping pasta bake, and lasagne sounds lush booo hooo, i've not managed to keep anythign down for almost 3 days, and nuffink here except a palony, a loaf of bread or cereals and im right off milk at mo. foodddddddddddddddd


----------



## PixieKitty

Hehe thanks hun :) am hoping bubs shows up soon as full term hits, only another... 9 days to go til then! Although saying that, I bet you're all hoping to go soon as they're fully cooked :rofl: here's hoping for a miricle eh? 
Can't believe it's next month... I love how Feb's the shortest month 'n' all :D
x


----------



## jms895

Awww pip :hugs: xxxxxxxxx


----------



## jms895

Night all am gonna eat tea then go bed 

:Hugs: and love xx


----------



## pippam116

i quite enjoy a good old hormonal cry, i did laugh too and kids were asking why i was upset, so tried telling them they were tears of joy, and got a wassssssaaaaaat back at me lol. now they play fighting and look like scruff bags, so if dh does go shopping theres no hope of him taking either of them and i too tired to argue lol. we have a small layer of snow, but its snowed all day lightly, due heavy tonight and tomorrow, so i doubt chloes school will be open, least i wont have to go out anywhere then wahoo. i fancy sausage and mash, loads of home made onion gravy,


----------



## tiggertea

jms895 said:


> ELLLOOO DEBZ!
> 
> BH been bad today for you hun? x

yeah some of em been quite painful really :grr: think it's just my body saying i'm a pratt for doing too much cleaning and tidying in one go! 

hope ur pains subside soon hun :hugs:


----------



## PixieKitty

Debz! My phone's currently dead in my bag, sorry I haven't text back :dohh: I'm bloody hopeless at maintaining contact... will put it on charge now :blush:


----------



## tiggertea

PixieKitty said:


> Debz! My phone's currently dead in my bag, sorry I haven't text back :dohh: I'm bloody hopeless at maintaining contact... will put it on charge now :blush:

:rofl: no worries! I usually remember to text people in the wee hours of the morning and other completely inappropriate times! Glad the crazy bus-man delivered you home safely!


----------



## mummymadness

It wasnt har dthrowing a Hoover at OH Rach hun lol .
It was one of thoose small cylinder type ones lol , Luckily im a really bad throw lol .

Gosh can you belive some March Mummies are full term in 9 days God 9 days is nothing , I had a nice chicken stew for tea again (Im addicted to stew) , But i ran out of dumplings and had Yorkie puds as a substitute LOL . xx .


----------



## pippam116

wellllllll i have a chinese , dh not braving the roads to supermarket, so gone by foot, picking me up a chinese, bringing it back then going to his mates ten mins up the road, my mouth is watering, and astonished he offered, ( we never have take away, thats something i do when hes gone away for a few days or while hes out lol) aso to offer, walk to get it and pay omfg, hehehe yum yum yummyyyyyyy


----------



## PixieKitty

tiggertea said:


> PixieKitty said:
> 
> 
> Debz! My phone's currently dead in my bag, sorry I haven't text back :dohh: I'm bloody hopeless at maintaining contact... will put it on charge now :blush:
> 
> :rofl: no worries! I usually remember to text people in the wee hours of the morning and other completely inappropriate times! Glad the crazy bus-man delivered you home safely!Click to expand...

:rofl:
I do that all the time, then in the morning forget completely :dohh:

I just killed Dan's computer, used Blubster to download music and it went all spazzy and deleted everything :dohh: I kill technology :blush:


----------



## beancounter

icculcaz said:


> i gotta go back on wed @ 2pm to finalise my induction.... mrs sidra just said bout 9 days time (labour ward permitting).
> couldnt get an update on my antibodies cos they didnt have a big enough sample of blood to go on........ WTF???? they had 2 full bottles of the stuff to do 1 test on! i bet they lost 1 n spilled a bit out o the remainder......
> 
> 
> how did it go ur end?

oooh 9 days :D how exciting.
They are drinking your blood. It gives them eternal youth. 
Scan was good, baby growing nicely and no signs of anaemia, they didnt mention anything about induction so maybe I will pop naturally. Peanut has turned breech thoguh :( norty norty!


----------



## katycam

i just had pasta for dinner. really exciting stuff!
im absolutely boiling hot, dripping with sweat :( mum reckons i need to get my bp checked. my fingers are really fat too, had to take my engagement ring off because it was cutting in :cry: i dont want to not wear it.


----------



## tiggertea

:rofl: @ thought of a flying hoover MM... sounds like something i'd be at!

mmmmmmmmm chinese pip - enjoy!

pix - between losing your fone behind the couch, letting it's battery die in your bag and now killing Dan's computer.... I def think we should make the effort not to let you near anything electrical....... :lol:

glad scan went well bean!

i cant wear my engagement or wedding ring either katy - it feels weird 4 a while but you'll get used 2 it!


----------



## mummymadness

Lol it literally did fly through the air Tigger lol, Like i said its a great job im a crap throw lol .

Iv got kids asleep and my Typical Victor meldrew asleep snoring on the sofa after eating his Stew , Nothing new in this house hold lol . x .


----------



## beancounter

hows his poor face MM? hope the swelling has gone down


----------



## tiggertea

lol - sounds like you're in for a quiet evening hun! My man-flu sufferer is in bed feeling sorry for himself watching top gun. so just me and the dog downstairs tonight!


----------



## lolly101

MM I have the same...Although hubs not asleep yet he's on the phone, when he comes off he will fall asleep in the bath!:rofl:

Katy have you had any caffeine?? My hands swelled up last week when I had a caffeinated cofee(usually drink decaf)


debz i love the film Top Gun!! Hope his "man flu" goes quickly for you!


----------



## mummymadness

Pehhhhhh Men hey lol no stamina .
Hes getting alot better thank you Bean hun , Stitches comming out next Monday still bruised but swelling a hell of alot more reduced :) .

What we gonna do with out quiet nights ladies ? .


----------



## pippam116

thankyou shifter, it was luvllyy, only managed a side plate full but think i will be ready for another soon, :happydance: it has stayed down so far!!! :)bean hope baby turns back round they are awkward arnt they lol, my hands the opposite my rings fall off lol.xx


----------



## tiggertea

I'd normally be up there watching it too lolly, but all that huffing and puffing he's been doing.... I need a break :rofl: 
he'll have to be semi-recovered tomorrow anyways to take me to see the consultant in the evening.... have to go up to belfast for this appt and i wouldn't drive in the city traffic for all the tea in china (and i like my tea!)

Glad your OH beginning to feel more like himself now Gem! 

Dunno what i'm gonna do with this quiet time.... would really love to just fal asleep if i'm honest! :rofl: such a waste!!!!

oh, i got a parcel from ebay today and it was severely short-packed i.e. i only got half the things i ordered and paid for.... now the seller won't contact me at all! :gun:


----------



## beancounter

I have skeleton hands so my rings are always loose (cos the knuckles are fatter than the finger bits) but I hardly ever wear my rings anyway. But sometimes my hands get puffier. Can you wear your ring on a chain? Or 2 chains. Dont want it to get lost :D

I hope the little munch turns around too! the pest. I thought they had (the day where I got a movement so bigmy belly ring fell out!) but then I am not very good at telling so I might have to wait another 10 days to see if they have shifted...


----------



## lolly101

Glad to hear your man is on the mend MM...My hubby winced when I told him what had happened..do you think you will get out for your meal this week(weather permitting)

Pip glad you kept some food down.:hugs:


----------



## KatienSam

blimey you lot have been busy again today!

glad everyones appointments seem to have gone to plan!!

i have been deleting people as they pop and putting them on a new list at the bottom so we can see who is actually still due and not two huge lists of people lol (anyone have a better idea let me know and i will change it!)

i have been a busy bunny today my best friend and i wrote a list of tasks we had to get done today and said we would meet on MSN again tonight to see if we had done it all :rofl: sad i know but it worked i have done all of my list except putting the last load of washing on and a little bit of ironing left!! :happydance:

but now im getting my BHs again :dohh: so im having a sit down and bath before i finish the ironing!

Got scan tomorrow and they will let me know if baby is ok to stay in there til i go naturally or if it is my placenta being... well,... SHIT really lol!! im hoping i can go naturally (which i think i will do, got a feeling baby has caught up by my belly growth rate these last few weeks lol)

has anyone heard anything else of logie? is she home now? did she get any answers from the doctors?

:hugs:

xx


----------



## beancounter

tiggertea said:


> I'd normally be up there watching it too lolly, but all that huffing and puffing he's been doing.... I need a break :rofl:
> he'll have to be semi-recovered tomorrow anyways to take me to see the consultant in the evening.... have to go up to belfast for this appt and i wouldn't drive in the city traffic for all the tea in china (and i like my tea!)
> 
> Glad your OH beginning to feel more like himself now Gem!
> 
> Dunno what i'm gonna do with this quiet time.... would really love to just fal asleep if i'm honest! :rofl: such a waste!!!!
> 
> oh, i got a parcel from ebay today and it was severely short-packed i.e. i only got half the things i ordered and paid for.... now the seller won't contact me at all! :gun:

start a dispute tig. Nothing gets sellers talking to you nicely like paypal putting a hold on their funds! 

hope your scan goes well katie. 
I have eaten cheesecake. I might go do the hypnocd now...


----------



## tiggertea

Katie - how about putting the actual birth-date in black beside the name on the original list (I think it's the feb mums who did it like that?) that way we can see when they were due AND when they popped! :lol:

bean - gonna give em til 2moro morning to respond (24hours is plenty of time me thinks!) and if no luck then 'll start a dispute.... blinkin con-artists! Thought that i wouldn't notice coz it was fabric... but little old me measures every inch that comes through the door..... :grr: :lol:


----------



## lolly101

Debz. like Bean said can you hold your payment... I would be going mad by now... I know what you mean when a man is ill...say no more:rofl:

katie take it easy if you getting BH's again... I had to sit down earlier as I was getting them... our bodies tell us when we have done enough, theres always tomorrow:hugs:


----------



## pippam116

snow glorious snow, we have lift off just opened the door and its been piling up since i last looked.


----------



## lolly101

pippam116 said:


> snow glorious snow, we have lift off just opened the door and its been piling up since i last looked.

we got 3 inches!!!:rofl:heaviest its been in years!!


----------



## KatienSam

lolly101 said:


> katie take it easy if you getting BH's again... I had to sit down earlier as I was getting them... our bodies tell us when we have done enough, theres always tomorrow:hugs:

yeah im going to go have a bath and then see if they stop, only got a couple of bits of ironing to do and i can do it sitting in my lounge on my birthing ball (back is hurting) :muaha:

i feel the need for cleaning now :dohh: 1 room at a time i have told myself though so i dont over do things




so shall i change the original thread to show in black when people have had their baby next to their name??? instead of 2 lists? :blush:


----------



## tiggertea

up to you hun - but it seemed to work in feb mums (i'm a nosey cow)


----------



## pippam116

change all their details to black with babies DOB added, they stick out a bit then, :))


----------



## Logiebear

hi ladies.

I haven't got time right now to read through stuff but I just wanted to let you all know that I am home for now. I have had to agree to go back for monitoring daily and keep in touch with my diabetes daily team now too! I have been warned to get prepared now as they don't see me being able to go for another 2 weeks! I can't believe that I could have my baby that soon. 

I have had the steroids for her lungs and hopefully she will be fine! Thanks so much to Gemma and Claire for chatting to me and keeping me sane. I promise I will let you all know when anything happens!

Catch you all tomorrow xxx


----------



## lolly101

Katie I have my lists!!! I work out how long things will take me and I do about an hour and a half each day...If I feel ok I might add something on!! that way. I am needing to finish my spring cleaning too...I have taken 3 days to do the kitchen!!! a bit each day!!!

I think one of the other threads had the due date list, then when they had given birth they put the birthday and babies name next to them..was it Feb mums list???? that way they keep track of who is early etc... I don't know what other people think???


----------



## lolly101

Logie!! glad you home!! I had steroids too...thats all good for Hannah to be early...take it easy...:hugs:


----------



## pippam116

Logiebear said:


> hi ladies.
> 
> I haven't got time right now to read through stuff but I just wanted to let you all know that I am home for now. I have had to agree to go back for monitoring daily and keep in touch with my diabetes daily team now too! I have been warned to get prepared now as they don't see me being able to go for another 2 weeks! I can't believe that I could have my baby that soon.
> 
> I have had the steroids for her lungs and hopefully she will be fine! Thanks so much to Gemma and Claire for chatting to me and keeping me sane. I promise I will let you all know when anything happens!
> 
> Catch you all tomorrow xxx

glad your home :hugs: atleast you have had the steroids for hannah, everyday you go on is a bonus, and im sure you will both be fine, just glad your home to spend some time with the family, and take it easy :hugs: hannah needs mummy to be strong, all the best hun xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## tiggertea

:hugs: logie!


----------



## tiggertea

added a current bump pic in the bumps thread (pg 517) ladies..... not sure if i'm wise or not!

pix - i want your pjs :lol: lovin the stars!


----------



## pippam116

ohhhhh im going to look


----------



## lolly101

Tiggs what a lovely bump...

Dan got some joke cards..one of them just made me laugh


What do you call a spider with no legs??


A raisin!!:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:

Stupid I know but it just made me really laugh!!


----------



## pippam116

lolly that didnt make me laff lol sos must be on a dont find jokes funny day :rofl: 

i have wind now damn curry sauce, and it feels like i blowing daggers, sorry :rofl: tmi 
feeling tired tonight, but wanna wait for dh to come in to make sure he not stuck in snow somewhere lol, and i havnt lifted my bottom from the sofa so been a good girl.
x


----------



## lolly101

Pip glad you been behaving yourself!!

Gonna say g'night now...have a good one all:hug:


----------



## tiggertea

nite lolly


----------



## pippam116

nn lolly


----------



## Shifter

I agree with Debz about how to update the OP with who has popped, put their pop day in black next to their due day along with the baby's name. 

Glad you're out Logie, hope you go as long as you can for Hannah :hugs:

Off to bed too, so NN all xx


----------



## beancounter

logie!! :hugs:


----------



## pippam116

nn shifter :hug:


----------



## mummymadness

Wow i missed tonnes again , I kind of dozed on the floor with a big pillow lol (OH still snoring on the sofa lol) .
Were hoping next Saturday we may get out for a meal got some spare money then Lolly hun , Ohhhh i forgot to mention My ring arrived today whoooooooo its loverly a star and a heart entwined very pretty , OH even got a cheeky kiss for his efforts lol .

Tigger get your bum on Paypal to complain shoddy sellers ehhhhh .

Katie glad you got your lists done hun , Sounds very productive :) .

Hope baby turns round Bean , They do have a nack of twisting round the right way luckily .

Lol im silly too Lolly that joke made me laugh (I swear i need to spend more time in the adult world lol i know every tune to every cbeebies programme , and i aint joking lol) .

Suzanne sooo glad to see you home hun ,Was just about to text to see if Docs had let you go , I hope your sugars behave hun and the steriods help Hannah :) .


----------



## lolly101

Well I'm back on here!!! addicted moi???

MM I know all teh cbeebies tunes too!!!We went to our nephews party and they had one of those games where you had to name the programme when they played a snippet of music...Guess which parents won!!!:blush:

glad your ring is lovely...sounds really pretty!!!

See you in the morning :hug:


----------



## mummymadness

See u in the morning hun .

Lol i would of sooooo won if i was there too , Do you think we sound like we need an Adult night out lol ? . xx .


----------



## MummyCat

Hey all...

It's been a bit difficult to get on the net since starting maternity leave as hubby works from home so has control of pc all day and works on his own business at night... so I struggle to get the pc at night too.... (hence I'm on here now!!!) 

Congrats to DonnaBallonna and Keldac... I hope the little one's are ok and that both Mum's are fit and healthy too! I hope that everyone else here is okay, I've been trying to catch up on the 100+ (!!!!) pages and have seen that some of you have beens struggling! :hug:

I thought I'd share how pleased I am with Mamas and Papas... we bought our travel system there and had it planned for delivery on Thursday last week. They delivered all but two items so I called their hotline just to let them know we hadn't received 2 items (I wasn't at all upset as I knew that they'd get them to us, I just didn't know if they were scheduled for a different delivery day and didn't want them to think we'd received them) Anyway, the delivery company stuffed M&P around and after we were told we'd receive the items on the Monday (and sorry for the inconvenience.. still not upset as I planned on being home yesterday anyway) they called us on Friday morning to say we'd receive them that day... eventually we ended up with the two items delivered on Friday, except in seperate deliveries. I didn't mind as I was at home all day, but I did call M&P to keep them updated as they were using DHL for delivery so it was harder for them to track what what going on. 

So anyway.... yesterday morning we get a call from M&P to find out if we received everything and the lady was so apologetic, I told her not to worry as we were very pleased with how they'd kept us informed the customer service was great! She then asked if we knew if we were having a boy/girl... told her it's unknown at present so she said she'd send us a unisex gift in the post!! HOW LOVELY??? :happydance: (Hubby said I should have asked if it was going to arrive in one or two deliveries... hahaha... I told him to shut up as we were getting free gifts from them!! :) )

Anyway.... Just wanted you all to know that their service is fab and I didn't even have to complain or even sound angry for them to send us a gift! 

Sorry...this post is long enough now... just wanted to add that I have a physio appt tomorrow for my hips (3 weeks after the midwife called the hospital for me to be seen to!) and it's my b-day tomorrow!! lets hope it's still all snowy outside! (I don't mind winter when it's white and pretty!!!)

Love and hugs to you all!!!

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## tiggertea

oooooh good stuff Cath - gotta love a freebie!
Happy birthday for tomorrow too in case i forget!

Gemma glad your ring was fab :cloud9: ur OH obv has great taste!

Lolly - your joke made me giggle too :blush:


----------



## katycam

Glad to hear you are home logie :hugs: hope everything goes well with the monitoring.

Its snowing even heavier here now massive flakes! :( i really need to go to post office because i want to send luke his parcel but im not allowed out until the snow is gone :cry::hissy:

Think im gunna have a clearout of all my clothes today to keep me sane!


----------



## tiggertea

we had a wee bit of snow last night, but it's all turned to melty slush now - yuk!

don't worry katy, you'll get to post office soon i'm sure! looking at all my "normal" clothes depresses me so i'm not planning on going near em til well after bubs arrives! hehe good luck with your clear-out though!


----------



## Logiebear

Wow ladies I have to say I have missed you all!! Glad to see everyone is ok and thanks for all the hugs and wishes etc.

They are still thinking that I won't make it very much further which is scaring the pants off me. I just want the best start for Hannah but now it seems like the best start for her is to be delivered! I have been so ill and struggled with my diabetes etc that it appears my body has decided that it can't take much more so we are playing it day by day right now!!

I am happy to see everyone else is doing grand and congrats to the early mums, Keldac and Donna.

Anyone got anything good planned for the day?


----------



## lolly101

Morning!!

I have been looking at my normal jeans too...can't believe I was ever small enough to get in them!!:rofl:

Dan off school today again.glad really cos the lane at the back of our house looking very dangerous....Might go to my mates house later for a snowball fight!!!! I can't believe it is as deep as it is!!! We never get snow here!!!:happydance:Mind you I haven't gotta go work so that makes it easier!!!

Have good days ladies and I'll catch up with you all later!


----------



## katycam

Have fun lolly :) I am trying to persuade my dad to let me go out with the dogs so i can play!!


----------



## beancounter

i can get into my normal jeans, but not button up. but i have lost my chin to lard and i am not happy about it. i feel fat today. and its bump photo day! lots of snow!!! i went to the post office yesterday katy. there are delays anywayx


----------



## claire-lou

I put my normal clothes into the back of the wardrobe where I can't see them cos it was depressing me. 

Glad you are home Logie.

Our snow is starting to melt. My mum has just rung thou and told me not to go out cos it's just like packed ice. 

How do I add a photo. Think it might just be me being thick but I can't get my bump pic up now I plucked up enough courage to do it.


----------



## claire-lou

Ignore that it was me being thick. Computer had pop-ups blocked. sorted now.


----------



## icculcaz

moooooooooooooorning!!!!!!! come on bean hang upside down and confuse the lil bugger!!!!!!

good to see u back with us logie.x

today im doing a lot of nothing....... back hurts like hell... maybe just a lil potter around with a cloth and a gloss brush.... (how long have i been saying that im gonna do that bathroom????)


:hugs: to all that need em.x


----------



## beancounter

icculcaz said:


> moooooooooooooorning!!!!!!! come on bean hang upside down and confuse the lil bugger!!!!!!
> 
> good to see u back with us logie.x
> 
> today im doing a lot of nothing....... back hurts like hell... maybe just a lil potter around with a cloth and a gloss brush.... (how long have i been saying that im gonna do that bathroom????)
> 
> 
> :hugs: to all that need em.x

I'm not hanging up side down lest more fat dribbles underneath my chin :hissy: I don't know which direction the nut is in, they are spinning round and round. 

hey logie, nice to see you on the boards again :hugs: They seem to prepare more people for an early arrival than the actually induce :hugs: try not to get too scared :hugs:


----------



## katycam

ive decided im gunna make a break out soon and go out. i feel like a prisoner!! need to go to staples to get some packing paper stuff then post lukes stuff so im going to break out the house. dad will have to take dogs out soon muahahahahaha :coolio:

i ordered one of the grobag egg thermometer things the other day and its just been delivered :)

Got a really nice changing bag which should be arriving today or tomorrow too, i been naughty and keep buying things online oops!!


----------



## pippam116

morning ladies, we have lots of snow, and live up up and beyond so kinda snowed in and school is canceled, took the kids out for 20 mins this morn before the older kids started lobbing ice packs :rofl:, eldest decided was too cold after ten mins, but think that might of been cos she was sulking after she lobbed a huge packed snowball at bump, told her anyone but me, and i didnt do ne snowballing, boo hoo, were due really heavy snow fall today here, so dh has toddled off to the shop and will taxi back as far as he can.im all wrapped up warm and think im gonna havea teeny tidy up before putting my feet up.


----------



## pippam116

i want a nice changing bag, not found any that go witht he pink of my pram though, and its doing my head in, i got a winnie pooh one of the girls but its navy and i want one for with the pram lol.

hope aurora32 wont mind, but she's having a rest today as bubs making its presence well known, so she's hoping to go back to bed, didn't get the news she wanted for the induction, and is hoping to sort something out. :hugs: from me xxx


----------



## jms895

Cath nice to hear from you! Happy Bday for tomorrow

Good luck with scan Katie :hugs:

Logie so glad you are back and ok hun we missd you :hugs:

Normaly clothese - girls leave it out its depressing :cry: :rofl:

Morning to all!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Loads snow here still :dance:


----------



## beancounter

I'm just grateful that you don't wear normal clothes on your chin- or nothing would fit me. And also weather dictates it's OK to hide it with a scarf. 
And when I say it, I mean THEM.

I also think its unfair katy got post when my post man patently can't bebothered..


----------



## icculcaz

since being pregnant ive lost a chin.......or 3.... i weigh less @ 36 weeks pregnant that did before i got pregnant!!! 

bean, you been chin stealing off me? lmao


----------



## beancounter

I've got everyone's chins, dammit :hissy:


----------



## icculcaz

lmao...... awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww. i HAD everyones chins...... now i got everyones share of boobs, thighs and arse..... :D


----------



## Shifter

Morning all.

Nice to have you back Logie :hugs:

Happy birthday for tomorrow Cath!

pip - thanks for letting us know what's up with aurora, poor lamb :hugs:

I'm having a fat day today. Couldn't get comfy in bed last night as hips felt stiff, so I got up to do some squats to stretch them out. Was doing this at end of bed, in front of mirror and nearly cried when I saw my big fat arse and thighs :cry: 

I haven't minded at all about weight gain so far, even when I finally started gaining some a few weeks ago I was quite happy to be putting a few pounds on as I knew it was inevitable.... but now I feel horrible for having been eating so much rubbish the last couple of weeks. I was big pre-pregnancy so knew I needed to just watch out a little to avoid any weight-related complications at the end, but I've been stuffing my face not caring and now feel very silly for doing so :cry:


----------



## icculcaz

ohhhhh im so past my huge thighs and arse. ..... i resemble bubbles devere from little britain when i aint pregnant.... i was born with thunder thighs and mega huge bum..... im soooooooooooo past that. lol
its how i can spot a liar.... i ask em does my bum look big in this? and if they say no THEY LIE!!!!! my bum looks big in everything dahling!!!! lol


----------



## pippam116

:rofl: caz,

well we were sot of snowed in and since we have had loads more snow, nobody has been able to drive within almost 2 miles of where i live, theres no shop close by and my car is on the main stretch parked up, full of food shopping booo hoooo we are starving and hubby gone to find bil to help cart it home lol. i hope and pray nothing happens today as have little hope of getting anywhere in an emergency. so for today only ladies my legs are firmly shut.! lol


----------



## KatienSam

good morning ladies!

3 weeks 6 days til baby is due! 6 days til term!

I have my scan this afternoon at 3.20 to see what they want to do about my little baby, i have just been out for breakfast so hopefully baby is turning it all into growing food for the scan lol

i get my sure start grant tomorrow and they are looking at my maternity allowance today because i phoned them and had a pregnant lady rant lol

no more snow here its lovely and sunny, blue skys, but freezing!

i had a fat day yesterday i just felt awful big and this morning putting my socks on and moaning like a dying wilderbeast my OH was laughing at me so im feeling the weight now of my nearly full term bump!

my OH said i was talking in my sleep last night about someones dinner smelling nice at 3am?!?! apparently it smelt like freshly cooked mince?! strange woman dreaming about food now!

got my little list of things to do today so im going to get on with that until my appointment and then i will pop back on and update you all!!

xxx


----------



## icculcaz

we not snowed in. yay!


----------



## Logiebear

All our snow is melted now!!:cry:

My monitoring went well this morning, they have booked me in for a scan on Fri morn to check on her growth!

Hope your scan goes well Katie xxx

Think we have a board of Mr Blobbies by the sounds of it lol. I am a Weeble apparently. If you cut off my legs I would be a real life Weeble (they wobble but don't fall down) pmsl :rofl:

Can't believe how far along everyone is now! Since like only last week we were in 1st Tri xxx


----------



## pippam116

glad monitoring went well logie, gl with scan katie,


----------



## KatienSam

Thanks people.

Good to have you back logie :hugs:

I have changed the original thread at the moment to just show that baby was born and what date. I will have a look at the old threads for their individual births and add any further info i can get on each but mainly the date baby was born will be added as and when we all pop. Is that ok by everyone, i know i have the original post but its all of our thread really so i would like you all to have what you want on the original post!

bigs hugs to my cyber friends and their big bellys! :hugs:

xxx


----------



## katieandbump

Good luck at your appointment katie hope it goes well! xxx


----------



## KatienSam

Thanks Katieandbump :hugs:

i have now added names and weight (we dont have a name for DonnaBallona yet nudge me if we get one and i will add it!!)

woo so hopefully we have a nice bit of info in the OT to have a nosey at now!

xxx


----------



## jms895

Good luck Katie, update us asap!

I had a moaning day yesterday with aches and pains and feeling fat! Also the stretchies are getting worse :cry:

Everyone ok? xx


----------



## pippam116

jms895 said:


> Good luck Katie, update us asap!
> 
> I had a moaning day yesterday with aches and pains and feeling fat! Also the stretchies are getting worse :cry:
> 
> Everyone ok? xx

awww hun :hugs:

you need to have a good day to day then, think positive, im stuck at home and the house is so bloody warm its luvly, waiting for the next bit of snow so i can chuck kids out in it :rofl:

xxxx


----------



## jms895

Thanks Pip, I am ok just still feeling like crap, feel like baby has grown overnight as well as bump, is this possible? He is now right up under ribs and I feel full!
Though have just eaten a fry up and a galaxy ripple :blush:
I want to play in the snow!, Do we have more coming? x


----------



## icculcaz

im starving. mouth says no belly says yes... if mouth forced to eat, stomach empties... been like this since i was a few weeks preg..... not good. and im tired.


----------



## jms895

Aww icculcaz, go get some rest :hugs:


----------



## icculcaz

thinking bout it. just attempted to sort out DD's pc and sacked it off half way thru due to becoming out of breath........ roll on next week.


----------



## pippam116

we due more here, not sure about anywhere else, maybe bump has had growth spurt or turned, ull get days like that.


----------



## icculcaz

dunno bout snow... ours is still thick here.....


----------



## Logiebear

Yeah Jade my bump seems to have grown in spurts this time. Feel like a house atm and like my skin couldn't stretch any more if I tried!! 

Just had some snuggly Heinz Tomato soup and I have to go to Asda now :o(


----------



## icculcaz

mmmmmmmmmmmmmm tomato soup....


----------



## pippam116

mmm sounds nice, logie have fun at asda


----------



## jms895

Thanks girls, I am sure he has bloody grown either that or his ass has! Bless him :lol:
I feel massive right now and cant believe I have a potential 8 weeks left if I go over, I just cannot strecth any more and these stretchies will take over! yuck
P**sed off today and need some sleep :rofl:
Sorry I am a moaning minnie


----------



## KatienSam

hmmmm tomato soup lol

im back to cleaning, it feels good when you finally finish a room and it sparkles at you... then your OH goes in and wrecks it (im sure it will be the baby in a few months time lol)

OH is asleep on the sofa at the moment.. he may get cleaned with my dettol wipes if he stays there too long :rofl:

xx


----------



## icculcaz

im mentally cleaning up..... i think im dying... too out of breath.


----------



## pippam116

i often get that caz, try on all fours if it gets too much, will help get some oxy circulated


----------



## March mummy

Ok having not been on here for 4ish days as comp died on me, bloody stupid thing, (serves me right for saying to an annoying computer salesman I had no computer or any need for one I suppose.) I cant keep up with all the posts, tried to skim through them but cant remember a bloody thing I have juat read.

So I jsut going to say hi to all, and hope all well.

Bean and icculcaz: Thanks for the info on antibodies, am going to harass my MW tomorrow for more information on what htey going to do. they'll prob do nothing as they didnt with mum, tehy just left it and then dealt with the fact I was jaundice once I arrived. :hissy:

Logie: Hope you OK now and that sugar levels are behaving again. :hugs:

Sharne and Mammypants: Welcome.

Debz: Congrats on finding out you having a pink bump, wohoo how exciting.

KnS: How exciting that you losing your plug, Could you be the next March mumm to go making it #No 4?

Lolly: Thanks for updating last night about Fierce angel: Have put a message on post now about her, she was waiting for consultant this morning and worrying about baby, but hadnt heard anythign and had second jab. Fingers crossed everything OK for her. Maybe she'll be No4 actually.

Keldec and Donnaballona: Congratulations on your new pink bundles. Wohoo not long now. 

Thanks to snow yesterday, I didnt go out so sorted out rooms instead, have decided that as babies room is not actually going to have baby in until 6 monts old, I dont need to panic about getting it ready, so have remade it a guests bedroom, jsut with all the babys bits in his wadrobe and cupboards and made my room a nursery as well as my bedroom, kinda makes me feel better as I was in painc mode that nothing would be ready for him. Still waiting for Cot to arrive as its arriving at new house next week, delayed due to snow and if weather permits I getting my other bits in like pram etc. wohoo getting organised at last. 

Still annoyed at abk though as couldnt change address of account the other day without having to book an appointment with a personal banker (to change address???) and then they called today and asked me to rebook next week as they cant get in to meeting because of the snow, its not that bad. :rofl: says me who couldnt even get her car to move out of her drive. Nevermind. Dog enjoying the snow, it was his birthday yesterday so I let him out in snow and threw snowballs at him, he loved it and was catching all the snowballs in his mouth and bouncing around with them like he was playing fetch, (only without actaully returning the snowballs.) Cat hates the snow so is still sulking, especially as he not keen on going out anymore anyway as he doesnt feel confident with the new outsides. Which is annoying cos it means I got to have al itter tray in the house again (for now). Have mums dogs here too and her blind dog who usually loves being outside wouldnt not go out at all, he really not keen on snow. I like it as I dont have to keep clenaing the floors when I let the dogs out, snow much cleaner than muddy footprints. 

Anyway have strayed from saying anything really so will shut up now. :hug: to all.


----------



## KatienSam

i love lying on my belly in the bath so bump just touches the bottom, and rest head on hands, get some good deep breathing doing that! or leaning over my birthing ball! i hate being out of breath, i was only saying last night i cant wait to have my energy back, normally i can clean this house top to bottom in about 3/4 hours but i have to do one room a DAY now lol

xxx


----------



## katycam

Woooo i got out of the house and back without anyone noticing! Well dad has disappeared so i didnt have to try that hard!
Got stuff to do a lasagne with for dinner tonight yummy :)
Got boxes to pack up lukes stuff in and got him a little valentines cake to send to him and lots of sweeties/pringles/twiglets/chocolates etc!

Ive also posted a bump pic on the bump thread :blush:

This is the changing bag i ordered : https://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Easy-Change-Changing-Bag-end-of-line-special-offer_W0QQitemZ250365081086QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUK_Baby_Baby_Changing_Nappy_Changing_Bags?hash=item250365081086&_trksid=p3911.c0.m14&_trkparms=72%3A1683%7C66%3A2%7C65%3A12%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318


----------



## KatienSam

welcome back march mummy, i dont think i will be number 4, i think it will be logie next!

i dont want to be next anyway :hissy:, i want someone to have baby before me so i can ask loads of questions lol

xxx


----------



## KatienSam

katycam i just seen your pic in bumps, your not huge at all, you have a beautiful bump!!! :cloud9:

xx


----------



## katycam

KatienSam said:


> katycam i just seen your pic in bumps, your not huge at all, you have a beautiful bump!!! :cloud9:
> 
> xx

thanks :blush: i feel like a whale!!


----------



## icculcaz

pippam116 said:


> i often get that caz, try on all fours if it gets too much, will help get some oxy circulated

OH would prolly get ideas.... or blade would dive on n say giddy up :rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:

could be worse tho.... at least the dogs female.... lmao

think i may go n hide upstairs n have an old woman nap.... u watch the fed ex delivery turn up....


----------



## pippam116

logie next then caz, then prob one or two others before katie i reckon,unless u have any other news at ur scan later katie, make sure u update when ur back lol. lost my plug weeks ago, dont mean jack unfortunatly, humfffff ..


----------



## pippam116

:rofl: second thoughts then caz dont! lol


----------



## icculcaz

id go with that order :) i dunno bout my plug.. cant remember losing it with DS, i lost mine while in the bath with DD....


----------



## pippam116

came out with chloe when waters went, leila it went 2 n bit weeks before n this time it went at 32 weeks,


----------



## March mummy

Yeah that order does kinda make sense now having read back that Logie got C-section and icculcaz is booked for induction enxt week. :dohh: maybe I should read these things before I make guesses. :rofl: It could still be fierceangel though as she still in hospital after having had her steroids, and is predicted to be early.

We will soon find out.


----------



## katycam

i would like to be early please :) bet im last out of march mummies!!


----------



## KatienSam

yeah a lot of people will be going before me i think lol

i want the weather to warm up a bit too before i have bubs lol

xxx


----------



## pippam116

yes could well be, who knows i think ill go at 37 weeks but thats from past experience ill rpob be last one to have mine though lmfao, only time will tell and not much of that left!


----------



## March mummy

I love the changing bag. I still waiting for the free one from boots, when I buy some nappies. I might jsut go out to smyths and buy one as I do Love the stuff in there. Was going to buy loads from babies r us as liked the look of the things I had seen online but when I went in the store, the prices where more expensive and the woman who I asked about a cot was really rude. :cry: They had the cot I wanted up for sale for nearly £400 and it was advertised online as £137, so I asked if this was before sale price and she was like what does it say on the sign doe sit say itrs on sale (which it didnt) I said no then she said well its not then, is it. Then I said that the price was alot cheaper online and she told me I was wrong or that that must have been a few weeks ago, It was jsut before I went to the store. SO I left shop and went home and checkedto find it was still at the low price of £137 but I was soo annoyed with the woman I refusedto buy anything from there then and have now bought a lovely one from Smyths for £199 including a free mattress, which I may upgrade but hey.

Serve them right.


----------



## pippam116

katycam u need to try keep bubs in there for atleast 30 days, make sure they all baked up. :)


----------



## pippam116

aww mm, they can be so rude cant they, know what u mean about putting u off, i like the changing bag too, im looking for one as we speak, so many to chose from


----------



## icculcaz

well im now tucked up in bed...and my heartburn comes alive. shoot me.


----------



## katycam

pippam116 said:


> katycam u need to try keep bubs in there for atleast 30 days, make sure they all baked up. :)

30 days is ages!! Me and mum reckon he'll be here in a couple weeks because the dates dont add up! If my due date is right then bean was concieved when luke wasnt even here! he was in canada!


----------



## KatienSam

March Mummy you should have had a go at the bitch in the shop, and said they were false advertising then as it was cheaper online, and it was in the sale online, i cant stand people who talk to me like that, i ask to speak to the manager or at least someone who can answer my question without being an arse!

xx


----------



## pippam116

bang bang :hugs: not long now caz


----------



## tiggertea

sooooooo much to catch up on since i was a lazy cow and went back to bed at 8am :blush: hehehe

hubby's man-flu is still here but not quite so bad (think he's scared of me saying I'l drive to belfast tonight.... he knows i'm not cut out for that kind of stress! :rofl:) but what he doesn't know is that when we come out of our appt with consultant (scheduled for 6.30pm) i'm going to have the "sudden idea" come to me that we could hit the shops on the way home to try and finish my hospital bag :muaha:

glad you escaped for a while katy.

lovely bumps those who posted in bump thread

great seeing you back logie and glad appt went well today - take care of yourself hun

jade - i've been moaning all weekend.... we are here to listen hun! :)

everyone else - :hugs:


----------



## pippam116

its not v likely that the dates are more than 3 weeks out, are you thinking by more than that?


----------



## tiggertea

dont forget katy hun that your due date goes from about 2 weeks before conception..... hopefully that's just where you're missing the couple of weeks?

e.g. my due date is calculated from 14th june (date of LMP) where conception would have been around 28th june


----------



## katycam

he was away in canada for 5 weeks so from what we worked out bean should be due more like mid-end feb. but who knows!


----------



## pippam116

i thought they were wrong with one of mine, but she came within those dates and they were positive they cant be more than a few days out, just dont take any drastic action to get bubs out b4 ur classed term n if he arrives b4 get to hosp :rofl:


----------



## tiggertea

ooooh..... i'd just be ready anytime then just in case :D lol but usually the scans are pretty accurate so don't get your hopes too high 

hope you didnt take me saying that about the dates badly..... but sometimes it's easy to forget these things what with babies eating at our brains for the last 30 odd weeks :)


----------



## katycam

im alll ready to go now if i have to! and dont worry im not gunna force him out, just let nature takes its course!
the dates still dont work out even with the lmp and stuff. the more i think about it the more it confuses me so i'll just wait n see what happens!!
ive just been looking on the bfpo website and it says its free to send my stuff to luke :) think he might end up getting bombarded with lots of parcels from me now!!


----------



## pippam116

i really want actic roll and nowwwwwww kids polished mine off lol


----------



## Shifter

Katy - did you discuss these dates with the sonographer and/or your MW? How many weeks difference is there between your LMP date and the scan date? 

Remember that actual gestation is about 38 weeks, then "they" add on 2 weeks to the start due to how difficult it is to pin point actual conception. The scans aren't that accurate in terms of days, but they can usually narrow it down to the week.

:hugs:


----------



## March mummy

Ooh that means there still hope for meto go early, as I think my dates are wrong as the dates they gave me are when me and Oh were on holiday which sounds nice, but we didnt really talk to each other at that time let alone do anything else (especially as was at his sisters house), so maybe they dates are wrong and baby will be early. Although actaully think I will be better prepared if baby late. :rofl: I'm still sure that baby will be the last to arrive, Probably around 1st April. It would make sense. :rofl: (although hope not as both my birthing partners mum and my aunt as back up are occupied that day :S at moment anyway.)


----------



## pippam116

hahaha, yeah think it is free hun my mate sends stuff all the time, i bet he'll love that!! :)

just sit tight and enjoy the ride, its not long for anyone now, and we got each other to talk to and what not :)

xx


----------



## March mummy

Ohh thats good that all your parcels to Luke are free, at least that means you can send him loads of pics of baby etc when he born too. How cool.


----------



## tiggertea

heehe pip - i have one and a half arctic rolls in my freezer :finger:- as suspected, the notion went off me as soon as i managed to get my hands on em! :blush:


----------



## pippam116

:lol: tigger


----------



## March mummy

HAs anyone else noticed that all the people for MArch that have had there babies already were due on the same day. All on the 22nd MArch. (how scary is this...) Hope I not next as another on that day (quite happy for LO to stay put a little longer).

ANd they all had girls. Thank goodness I expecting a boy. :rofl:


----------



## pippam116

:rofl:


----------



## aurora32

Afternoon Ladies,

How are you all doing?

Glad to see you all missed me in the last few days, had my scan yesterday bubs is fine and doing well, not getting my induction. Consultant was a real pratt yesterday and doesnt seem to be at all worried about baby getting the Strep b and if he/she does they will just treat it, dont really want that as nearly lost number 2 cos of strep b, plus will have to stay in for days after til baby is well if strep b gets passed on, not even going to be able to organise care for my other 2 kids in advance now either and my child care is over an hour away, so all in all not very happy just now.

Glad you finally got home Logie and hope Hannah stays put for a bit longer...:hugs:


Good news on the possible induction in over a week Caz Gz.

Cant remember anything else that was said way too much to catch up on,

so :hugs: to everyone else

:hug::hug:


----------



## tiggertea

aw hun :hugs: sorry the consultant was a bit of a prat and not very helpful! you think another chat on another day will do any good?



right.... plan of action for this afternoon.....

1. bath 
2. tidy/clean bathroom and our bedroom
3. dinner (early coz of appt.)
4. appt @ 6.30pm - leave house at 5.15 in case of traffic


----------



## aurora32

tiggertea said:


> aw hun :hugs: sorry the consultant was a bit of a prat and not very helpful! you think another chat on another day will do any good?
> 
> 
> 
> right.... plan of action for this afternoon.....
> 
> 1. bath
> 2. tidy/clean bathroom and our bedroom
> 3. dinner (early coz of appt.)
> 4. appt @ 6.30pm - leave house at 5.15 in case of traffic


Going to try as there are too many cons than pros for me to just go naturally, do not want this baby to get strep b and and need some kind of plan so i know my kids are at my brothers and safe before i go to the hospital, have to go back and see him on the 2nd March so will see if i can get a better result then.

:hug:


----------



## pippam116

i missed you :hugs::hugs:


----------



## tiggertea

good luck hun :hugs: hope you get it all sorted


----------



## beancounter

hi aurora, i missed you :) but your buddies kept us informed :hugs: Sorry your consultant is a nincompoop. I hope oyu get to speak to someone better soon.

My special treat arrived today despite the snow :happydance: thank goodness they used DHL not the royal mail.. but I am too knackeed to play with it :cry: I am in bed but I ought to get up and pack my gallery order. And I really need a wee. But my bed is WARM so i am in denial.


----------



## pippam116

get to the loo bean no good to hold it in lol


----------



## Shifter

beancounter said:


> My special treat arrived today despite the snow :happydance: thank goodness they used DHL not the royal mail.. but I am too knackeed to play with it :cry: I am in bed but I ought to get up and pack my gallery order. And I really need a wee. But my bed is WARM so i am in denial.

What did you get yourself hun?


----------



## aurora32

beancounter said:


> hi aurora, i missed you :) but your buddies kept us informed :hugs: Sorry your consultant is a nincompoop. I hope oyu get to speak to someone better soon.
> 
> My special treat arrived today despite the snow :happydance: thank goodness they used DHL not the royal mail.. but I am too knackeed to play with it :cry: I am in bed but I ought to get up and pack my gallery order. And I really need a wee. But my bed is WARM so i am in denial.

Thats a sooo polite way of putting it Bean that is not what i was calling him when i came out from seeing him yesterday, stupid man, he was rude arrogant and you could see he was in a rush to be elsewhere.

:hug::hug:


----------



## beancounter

Consultants often are. Next time, ask him to perform a rectal inversion before you talk-to help him get his head outta his own arse :hissy:
I hate it when store assistants talk down to me too! Thats why I hate boots near me. I shall seek her out and lose her her job on of these days. 



Shifter said:


> beancounter said:
> 
> 
> My special treat arrived today despite the snow :happydance: thank goodness they used DHL not the royal mail.. but I am too knackeed to play with it :cry: I am in bed but I ought to get up and pack my gallery order. And I really need a wee. But my bed is WARM so i am in denial.
> 
> What did you get yourself hun?Click to expand...

I got an amazing squishing machine. It's ok, I don't expect anyone else to get excite about it :D But it has a variety of exciting squishing applications: die cutting, embossing, printing- I shall be cramming all manner of stuff through it :D and generally distracting myself from late pregnancy :D


----------



## Shifter

beancounter said:


> Consultants often are. Next time, ask him to perform a rectal inversion before you talk-to help him get his head outta his own arse :hissy:
> I hate it when store assistants talk down to me too! Thats why I hate boots near me. I shall seek her out and lose her her job on of these days.

:rofl:



beancounter said:


> I got an amazing squishing machine. It's ok, I don't expect anyone else to get excite about it :D But it has a variety of exciting squishing applications: die cutting, embossing, printing- I shall be cramming all manner of stuff through it :D and generally distracting myself from late pregnancy :D

LOL! I can see why you'd be excited about it! It takes me back to when I used to paint. My technique that I developed was to take photos and jerk them through the photocopier so the copies came out all wibbly, I would then use that as my template for a portrait!


----------



## March mummy

Glad you back aurora, what an idiot your consultant sounds like. Hopefully you'll be able to convince them that it is in your best interests to be induced.

Tell them you know your body better than them.

I was going to have my baby at my mums as then I know she'll be there when I go into labour, but I scared now as her closest hosptial is nicknamed "death valley" and I not sure I want to go there with a nickname likethat. Got to persuade my new midwife tomorrow that the other hospital is closer to mums house than that one. Fingers crossed.

Good Luck aurora.

Bean: the squishing machine sounds very you, bet you'll have great fun with it.


----------



## tiggertea

ooooh a squishing machine.... i'd get excited about one of those too bean! :)

update on the ebay seller from yesterday: the response i got was "we don't normally make those kind of mistakes. i'll look into it"
:grr: call me a liar will he?! 

so far i can tick off 1 & 2 from my "plan of action" list :happydance: and dinner is in the preparation stages... just coated a few chicken fillets in southern fried crumb stuff and just making chips and sweetcorn.... mmmmmmmmmmmmm

oh and checked the opening hours for the shops i wanted to hit on the way home from our appt. and coz it's only tuesday (dopey me thinking it had to be wed already!!!) they close at 6 :cry: hubby WILL be pleased :rofl: think i'll try and get mum to come with me on thursday wn she's off work. 2 women hitting the shops is more fun anyways!


----------



## icculcaz

i love a good squish!!!!!!


well dhl man turned up on q just as i was dropping off..... pointless delivery kinda... 40 copies of you & your family magazine.... not even worth reading and 40 copies of mum+one mag... wasnt bad each copy had a free colour catcher sample with MOC for it non store specific... and each mag had a 20p off coupon for heinz mums own recipes jars woohoo, 20p off baco foil products and 150 extra nectar points when you buy little ones nappies....... ok so i dont shop @ sainsburys, but im sure i could leave em strategically placed in a sainsburys store when im next passing one....


----------



## tiggertea

40 copies?! how and why?! :rofl:

omg seeing that induction date on ur ticker has just made me realise how close you are to having scarlett!


----------



## beancounter

stupid complicator duplicating posts :/


----------



## icculcaz

well i signed up to be a mag distributor last year 4 em ( they sent me lots of free toys :) ) and i emailed em to cancel my agreement, but they still send em.... sooo they get thrown in recycle box... minus samples and coupons... :lol:

n yup im set 4 next week.... but im in denial atm *fingers in ears lalalalalalalalalalallaalala*


----------



## tiggertea

nice one! :)

denial is a good place to be sometimes :ignore: :ignore:


----------



## March mummy

Internet playing up big time on her today to confuse I think. :rofl: as if we need much more confusion.

Right Im off to make doughnuts now as really fancy them, (thats if have the ingredients though as cba to go out in the cold to get any, but do fancy them so may do).

Anyway see you all later. As long as havent died of food poisoning as this is a first attempt. :rofl:


----------



## mummymadness

Wow 1 day off and i miss 10 pages !!! .

I didnt manage to get through them all so sorry if i missed anything important ladies .

How did the scan go katie ?? .
Hope your feeling ok Logie **Hugs**.
Glad your parcel arrived Bean :) .

Iv had an awfull day , More bills from N power saying i owe them money i bloody dont .
Weighed myself (Yes i know i shouldnt) , I weigh now 9 stone 7 !!! I weighed 9 stone pre pregnancy , And every one tells me not to worry but i was 9 stone 8 2 weeks ago and iv allready had a very tiny baby of 6lb and she was overdue .
Im going to have a word with m/w at my appointment on Thursday ask for a growth scan even if she thinks its ok it will put my mind at rest and will make me worry allot less .

Anyways hope every ones ok ? . xxxxx .


----------



## icculcaz

i wouldnt worry MM... i weigh less now than i did b4 getting preg n scarlettts fine ( shes roughly 6lb 6/ 6lb10 according to my consultant yesterday....). but hell if you can get a last peek thru your belly b4 u pop id bring it up with MW.x


----------



## katycam

im way chuffed, sent my first parcel off to luke :) was going to be sending 2 but one of them was over weight by 2g so i have to open it and take something out grrrr.
going to make lasagne in a bit but no idea what i need to do! never made it before help!!


----------



## icculcaz

​ 
*Lasagna Recipe*

Posted: October 1st, 2007 
by admin in Beef Recipes
https://www.utterlyrecipes.com/wp-content/plugins/wp-email/images/email_famfamfam.gif Email this Recipe to a Friend! * https://www.utterlyrecipes.com/images/lasagne.jpg​ *

Here is a great recipe for a simple lasagne. Try and follow the instructions as closely as you can and you shouldn&#8217;t go too wrong. Once you have mastered this you will probably find you can start to add your own personalised touch to your next lasagne efforts. Good luck!
*Ingredients*

Minced Beef 450g
Tin of Tomatoes 400g
Mushrooms 100g
Chopped onion 1
Garlic 1 clove
Beef Stock 1/2 pint (300ml)
Butter 25g
Lasagne Verdi 1 Packet
* The White Sauce*

Milk 300ml
Butter 25g
Plain Flour 25g
Grated Cheddar 50g
*Making Method*

1. To prepare the Meat Sauce, fry the Mince Beef and Onion until brown.
2. Stir in the Stock, Garlic, Tomatoes and Mushrooms (sliced).
3. Cook for about an hour until thick and rich.
4. If necessary add 2 tablespoons of Cornflour dissolved in a small amount of cold water to thicken.
5. Grease an oven proof dish.
6. To make the Bechamel sauce, melt the Butter, stir the Flour in and add the Milk,
stirring until thickened.
7. Grate the Cheese and add. Add seasoning to taste.
8. Layer the ingredients repeatedly, starting with the Meat Sauce, then the Lasagne, ending with the Bechamel Sauce.
9. Sprinkle some Parmesan Cheese on top and bake in the oven at 400F / 200C / Mark 6 for about 45 minutes.
10. Serve with Parmesan Cheese.




*shrug*


----------



## Shifter

MM - :hugs: if a growth scan will put your mind at rest then go for it, but I'm sure everything is fine. 

N Power are useless. They supplied the energy here when it was my grandad's house and we switched supplier when we moved in. But it took 6 weeks to change over so we needed a final bill from N Power for the gas used in that 6 weeks up to 5th January... well it finally arrived and they have estimated that we owe them almost £300 for that 6 week period :shock: Andy took a meter reading yesterday and it is 60 units less now than they reckon it was on 5th January :dohh:

Thankfully he sorted it out with one phone call. He gave them the current reading and they're going to review the final bill and send out a new one. 

Hope you get it straightened out quickly hun :hugs:


----------



## tiggertea

aw Gemma - try not to worry hun :hugs: def speak to your mw about a scan though just to put your mind at rest!

well, dinner is about 20mins away from finishing cooking.... smells yummy even if i do say so myself :rofl: 
don't know why, but just in the last half hour or so i've gotten a bit nervous about this appt tonight :S sooooo not like me - normally i'm excited about seeing consultant coz it means one step closer to having monkey in my arms... but for some reason i'm worried today he's gonna tell me something i don't wanna hear :S weird i know! :lol:

katy - you making it from scratch or a bit like i usually do - with dolmio/ragu jars? :) if jars - just brown the mince and onion (i usually stick a red pepper in there too for added flavour) while you cook the pasta sheets. when thats all ready stir in the red sauce jar to the mince and heat for a min or two. spoon a layer of mince into an oven dish, add layer of pasta sheets, layer of white sauce. repeat til you're done and top with some grated cheese. oven it for about 40mins.


----------



## mummymadness

Thank you Caz hun , I have just booked a private scan at where i went before its a great place and i just feel better seeing 14th of feb i got one :) ... OH just wants me to stop worrying . xx .


----------



## mummymadness

Awww thanks girls :) .

P.S im cooking lasagne tonight lol .

N power really are bad Holly hun , You did the right thing leaving them .
They are charging me for a period waiting for a meter to be fitted wich is 3 weeks .£300 thats gas and electric theres no way i used that but there saying i have :( . xx .


----------



## katycam

when im layering the lasagne do i put white sauce on each layer too? im so thick!!

southern electric are also pants, they sent me my final bill which was apparantly £2,862, i phoned up and complained, the meter reading was out by over 20,000 units!! turns out they actually owed me £33 so just waiting for a cheque from them now!!


----------



## March mummy

N power are totally incompetent, when I moved into my first flst about 3/4 years ago (i wasnt in it long) but it had a key meter. I called them to connect the electric to my address b4 I moved in then 2 weeks later when they said it was sorted moved in only for my electric to go 5 mins after going in there despite having put £10 on the meter. After 10 hours trying to get through to them they finally told me that the meter was in debt by £60 from before I moved in and that until I paid that i wouldnt get any electric. It was middle of winter and freexing so I had to pay it as was otherwise tuck in middle of a place where i didnt know anyone with no electric till they sorted it out. They said that if it wasnt my debt it would be sorted but I never got that money back. I then changed to southeren electric and have never looked back. I would never ever use N power again in ym life.


----------



## March mummy

Lol atleast they sort it out with southern electric, N power dont bother to sort anything out at all, none are worse than British Gas though they sent me a bill for over £300 saying I used that amount of electric in just under 3 weeks (err how???) and that they had actually read the meter on that day so the figures were accurate, but I know they didnt read meter as my meter under my wall bed and tehy would need to have entered the house to read it (as I was visiting my mum at the time (it was dads birthday) I know that it is impossible that they read the meter, but it ouldnt be changed easily as it was registered they had read it.

Funnily they changed it when I threatened legal action on them and told them that I had CCTV on my house that provedthey did not enter my property on that day. I did have CCTV but it wasnt actually working on that day but they dont need to know that). :rofl: I eventually got the bill sorted and a cheque for £60 for the hassle that it had caused me. Result but you have to argue so much with them to get anywhere.


----------



## March mummy

oh and yes katycam when doing lasagne you havethe mince with res sauce then layer of pasta then white sauce then the red sauce with mince, pasta and white sauce again and then topp with grated cheese. 

I so glad I not the only one that has ever asked that question as when I asked my mum that question she laughed at me.


----------



## katycam

thanks :) im such a donut! im trying to learn to cook so when i move to germany with luke i can actually be a housewife and do things!!


----------



## March mummy

Lol I kind of trying to learn to cook myself as I keep thinking that as I going to be a mum I really should know how to make things from scratch. :rofl:

I can cook some things but I not very adventurous when I hear Logies dinners I feel as if I should know how to cook more. 

Hoping to learn to make cakes now though so that when LO old enough to want to I can bake cakes with him, like mum did with us.


----------



## pippam116

all this talk of lasagne mmmmmmm make me some katy, i dont mind taste testing your first attempt :rofl: that bill was way out too, not on really is it! they get what theyre given from me :)


----------



## katycam

i always make cakes but they dont always turn out nice lol!
i seem to have a habbit of burning things!!


----------



## Shifter

Katy - :rofl: 20,000 units is quite a margin of error!! :rofl:


----------



## icculcaz

dont go with e-on either.... or scottish power.... yup npower r a bag of useless [email protected], and dont get me started on british gas! atm im switching to edf....


----------



## March mummy

:rofl: I have that habit too or otherwise my cakes dont rise. My last attempt at a cake was jsut a sponge and it looked really good when I took it out of oven, but when I tipped it out of the casing it looked like a giant yorkshire pudding upside down. :rofl: 

I still dont know what i did wrong. 

Was going to make a cheesecakeas can make tehm but dont have the ingredients :( then I thought about lemon meringue but I only ever made that one and it never got eaten as I dropped it on the floor wehn taking it out of the fridge (i think it was an omen) 

I have to start really following receipes and trying. I seem to be (apart from my dad) the only person that can set off a fire alarm from boiling an egg. :S


----------



## March mummy

I think its just all electric and gas companies. :rofl:


----------



## katycam

we should be cooking buddies and set ourselves a challenge to see who can succeed in making different things lol!

i fancy making cheesecake, i love cheesecake, i cheated and brought a lemon swirl one just now :)

shifter - yeah its not even a little error, when i first phoned up they were insisting it was correct and that i had used that much in 3 months! i said even tescos dont use that much lol! idiots!

pippam - you are brave wanting a bit of my attempt at cooking! lol!


----------



## Shifter

We were with E-On in Brizzle and never had any trouble. When we shopped around for who to supply us up here we nearly went with E-On again, but EDF offered a slightly cheaper tariff, so we went with them. I think all the energy companies can be pants tbh. But yeah, British Gas are absolutely the worst! Although they have been the first to announce price cuts, but the others will have to follow. Shame they couldn't go all the way down to where prices were before the silly oil prices of last year, given that oil is now cheaper than it was before the 30% increases BG introduced then :dohh:


----------



## katycam

ps i accidentily burnt fried eggs once! they set on fire! god knows how!


----------



## pippam116

katy my food shopping is still in my car a few miles away, except the meat ( some minging livers of dh) yuck yuck yuck, chicken marinated in garlic butter and some other combination form butchers, and they really make my stomach churn lol, i want pasta bake, but the stuffs in the car :( so ur lasagne will do, and if it goes straight thru happy days cos im a bit bunged up :rofl: tmi hahahaha


----------



## pippam116

oh cancel the order.... u burnt fried eggs????????? :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## icculcaz

e-on put my prices up from 28 a month to 45 to 73!!!!!!! and cancelled my discount... and thats just for elec! theres no gas supply on this street its all coal fires n thats £90 a month for coal! wish i could chop up druggy dirty dealing prozzie next door n burn her... she hasnt got any teeth to leave behind to be traced 4 dna..... but then again shes a size 6 and vile.... not get much heat.. :cry: id be happy to burn her stash instead... muhahahahahaha 

she hasnt even bothered to take her youngest 2 kids to school for the past 2 days... theyve been playing out on street with all the other kids that should b @ school in the area but the parents are too hungover/pissed/drugged up to take em as usual soooooo they been emptying everyones green recycling boxes onto the streets n pushing each other in em like a sledge. recycling lorry not been round today.


----------



## Shifter

LOL @ cooking disasters!

I have a terrible tendency to burn baked beans to the pan :dohh: I always underestimate how quickly the ring will heat up and leave them unattended too long. Other than that I'm pretty proficient in the kitchen... usually! It depends how lazy I'm being, I can go weeks without preparing anything from scratch then have a cooking/baking flurry and make loads of lovely things!

Hmm... think I will go make apple crumble, still got cooking apples left over from last time I made one... I'm in the mood to bake now!


----------



## katycam

pippam116 said:


> oh cancel the order.... u burnt fried eggs????????? :rofl: :rofl:

lmao yes i did :rofl::rofl:
im the worlds worst cook!!


----------



## Shifter

icculcaz said:


> e-on put my prices up from 28 a month to 45 to 73!!!!!!! and cancelled my discount...

I think all the energy companies did that last year. It was outrageous. We stuck with E-On anyway as they were still cheaper than any other supplier for us and we never had a problem with their service.


----------



## pippam116

:rofl: i either serve baked beans too hot and they voer cook or cold lmfao, dont eat them my self, so tuff titty for himself n the kids lol


----------



## katycam

i do my beans in the microwave cos im lazy!


----------



## icculcaz

the smell of beans make me vomit.

im sat here eatin cheezcake.


----------



## pippam116

im sat here realising my fingers r swollen and they never have before my too big for me wedding ring is wedged on n my face looks like i got hamster pouches, gr8 all in a days work n i eaten crap all really lol


----------



## KatienSam

Hi ladies! WARNING TOTALLY PISSED OFF RANT BELOW lol

Well i got there and my BP was 147/92 so they did it again and it was 130/80 then they checked me and baby is engaged (from what i can see in my notes anyway), not to worry about the BH's just my body preparing for the birth. The consultant kept saying my bump is very compact.

Well i went for my scan and now apparently baby is off the scale big, she fucked it up basically. Its head has apparently grown by about 4cm in 4 weeks, its legs have SHRUNK and its AC is off the chart! She said i have lots of water yet a huge baby and a tiny bump?! Stupid tart.

then i had to book in to go back in 2 weeks to see my consultant and i cant even see the bloke who has been looking after me!! i see a whole new consultant who knows nothing about my case!! bunch of knobs.

im phoning them tomorrow and insisting i see my consultant because it will be the most important appointment and scan and i want it done properly with someone i know i can trust and get my scan done properly!

i did get a picture of baby though :) it was sucking its little finger lol

well apparently my baby now weighs over 6lb (its put on nearly 1lb a week according to bitch face and doubled in size in 4 weeks)

I think i have finished my rant :rofl: god help whoever answers the phone tomorrow when i ring them up ha ha

xx


----------



## pippam116

sorry it didn't go to plan katie, hope you manage to get it sorted tho

:hug:


----------



## jms895

Aaaah Katie glad baby is a little porker! :rofl: bet thats put your mind at ease a bit ay? He he you gonna have a gorilla :lol: joking sorry, you tiny so I reckon 7 pounder....

You lot all talking about food again :lol:


----------



## Logiebear

:hugs: Katie but on the positive side 6lb is not big fpr 36 weeks hun. On average babies do gain about 3/4 pound a week from 34 weeks as they are laying down fatty tissues! I wouldn't want to be the person on the other end of the phone tomorrow hun. Hope they can get your cons to see you xxx


----------



## jms895

:hi: logie, is 6 pound not big then for 36 weeks? I thought it was if she has another 4 left, baby could be about 8 pound? xx


----------



## Logiebear

No 6lb is not even the 50 centile line on the national average growth charts.

I think you're in for an 8lber there Katie xxx


----------



## jms895

:wohoo: 8 pound Katie, must be all those dreams of mince........ :lol:


----------



## pippam116

my first was 8lb 11 and i was a little doot then, and she didnt even seem big, was in teeny clohtes for ages and my bump was so petite. :))


----------



## jms895

I put loads of weight on, bump is big and bet baby will be dinky! :lol:


----------



## mummymadness

wow nice weight Katie hun , Shame about the crappy hospital workers thow :( .

Im having a disaster , The lasgne has tipped over the dish a bit and burnt the bottom of the oven , I now have a living room full of smoke my eyes are watering Pmsl i never prossesed to be a good cook i promise Andy knew before we married lol .

Im paying N power £250 next week as by there record i have no choice ! , But i am 100% leaving them , I will not go with British gas i pure refuse to they are wankers lol . Any good suggestions on who to go with ?? . Ebico seem cheap ? .


----------



## katycam

uh oh possible lasagne disaster - is red sauce the same as bolognaise sauce?

i have bolognaise sauce as i thought it was the same!? help!


----------



## KatienSam

They just messed it up, just watching her do the scan i noticed she was going way out of the line of the belly and head etc, she even said 'i may have over estimated its Abdo circ' because it was off the scale! Its only annoyed me because i was having the scan because baby was measuring so small and so surely it needed to be more accurate! she told me she had over estimated it but the consultant didnt know that looking at the result!


----------



## pippam116

that must have been annoying katie, deff get on the phone first thing

and yes katy its the same :rofl:


----------



## katycam

:rofl: thankyou! im a dinlo!! who'd have thought im meant to be a mummy next month and i cant even manage lasagne!! :rofl:


----------



## March mummy

+
Cooking is a very complex business. :rofl: We should so hav ebaking cmp to see who can make the biggest disaster. I think i would win hands down.

I making Enchiliandas tonight as its not very complex, especially as bought the Old El Paso Kit so I just have to cook the chicken and basically add water and grated chhese plus chuck it in oven for 30 mins, I think i can manage that (watch I'll burn it now I've said that.

hmm to lemon drizzle cheesecake I want., I have given up with idea of making a desert today as IU have no cake ingredients in my cupboard at all and there still too much snow for me to go out. :rofl: (any excuse hey).


----------



## beancounter

i think i make nice lasagne, all from scratch. Though you probably wouldnt agree, because I use quorn mince. Or soya. But quorn is nicer. But it did take me a while to learn to cook- do keep perserveing!

Katie! Kick her arse!! KIck it till her head comes out of it!


----------



## katycam

bean i like quorn mince, me and my mum would prefer it but dad and bro say its manky!!

well lasagne is in oven now so fingers crossed! smells nice but that doesnt mean anything!


----------



## pippam116

lol, quorn in lasagne is nice, just add plenty of herbs n stuff dh never knows its quorn hehe


----------



## jms895

I am really pissed of ladies, Thomson advertising have charged OH £1600 for advertisign for this year that he cancelled on phone and did not want as no longer self employed. They say we got to pay it :cry: as passed the cancellation date I am upset and angry its money worries all the time


----------



## aurora32

jms895 said:


> I am really pissed of ladies, Thomson advertising have charged OH £1600 for advertisign for this year that he cancelled on phone and did not want as no longer self employed. They say we got to pay it :cry: as passed the cancellation date I am upset and angry its money worries all the time


Awww Jade, :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

Why are all these companies such a bunch of arseholes, any way you can fight it, id tell them to go stuff that up their backside.


:hug::hug::hug:


----------



## pippam116

tell them where they can shove it


----------



## katycam

everyone is out to take as much money as they can off you at the moment :(


----------



## jms895

He been on phone all afternoon and no luck, we wrote a letter and I am at end of tether as he owes lots of money from his business n ot doing well to loads of advertising like Thomson and BT and I cant afford it :cry: I am so stressed out I feel like I am gonna have a heart attack. I try and save money so well and cut back and then this just accumulates and he sticks his head in the sand and matters get worse.


----------



## pippam116

:hugs:


----------



## aurora32

Hunn dont stress it doesnt get you any where, just simply write and tell them the situation, offer token payments and say thats all you can afford, once you have done that not much they can do as you are not refusing to pay as you have offered all you can afford at this time.

Hope you get something sorted hunn


:hug::hug::hug:


----------



## icculcaz

hugs jade. id fight em.


----------



## jms895

Thanks girls I am just so stressed out sorry for moaning..... I just want to go and cry, in fact I am gonna go in bath and cry as its making me and OH argue and I am so upset. I am so good with finances and he is shocking, I have to sort it out all the time,xx


----------



## katycam

i seem to be fighting loads of companies who are demanding money! luke gets embarrased because i always argue over the price of things when we are out too!


----------



## icculcaz

https://forums.moneysavingexpert.com/forumdisplay.html?f=31 


jade... put a post here see if any1 could suggest owt. :hug: x


----------



## March mummy

Serioualy fight them all the way. Did you write to them when you cancelled at time or have any proof of call. Have you got any copy of the contract you had with Thomson which states the cancellation policy? Get everything out you have as it will help you claim anything you can back. Is that for a month or yearly? 

There always a way around these contracts if you look at the clauses close enough. Find what you have a read that contract with fine tooth comb. 

Katie, wow sounds lik you got a very healthy sized baby arriving. Good Luck on the phone tomorrow, I glad I not the other end of the call. 

I fed up as just got a letter from baliffs saying I owe £4,200 for a widescreentv, that requires payment! the tv wouldnt even fit in my house! Other half bought one on credit when we were yogether for his and I didnt even realise he paid for it on credit, but they got my name down! So now I have to sort it out and find out how they got a CONTRACT OUT UNDER MY NAME WHEN i HAVENT SIGNED ANYTHING, as thats illegal! Hoping can find the clause to get out of it as not paying for ex OH's tv!


----------



## aurora32

if you need to go cry hunn you go do so it may make you feel a bit better, just try not to stress, thats what these bloody companies do they use bully boy tactics dnt fall for it and fight and argue all the way if they have had a cancalation in writing then that should be enough even if it was late you should only have a minimal charge not the whole flaming amount and as for BT dont get me started there, they are just con merchants.





:hug::hug::hug:


----------



## jms895

No letter of cancellation he spoke to the rep on the phone thats the thing, we have no proof, yet they sent us no copy to approve or anything and they are saying they did!
Oh I dont know 1600 is a lot of money, i could scream, its that on top of loads of other stuff. I am ready to pack up and go to my mums I tell ya.


----------



## icculcaz

look on call records....... then supply time and date of the phone call to thomson


----------



## aurora32

Awww Jade :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## March mummy

Do you still hav ethe hone bill from when you called, it still proof of a call most calls recorded nowadays so they will have to listen to recordings. As long as you can prove you called with a phone bill then they will have some record and thats all the proof you need, and if you have no information from them about a cancellation policy then they don't have a leg to stand on anyway hun. If they say they sent you a copy then request a duplicate (they have to have one in a file for you) as you both get a copy of any contracts set up, check the date it says how you agreed it and then you can argue the toss. Don't let them get to you demand the contract they "apparently" already sent and just tell them that you will pay them the money owed if you find in the contract that you did agree that at the time of agreeing terms of contract.

They try these things out because they think people don't know anything about contract law and that they will jsut give in and pay them the money and unfortunately loads of people do. My advice would be dont not until you ahve the documents with terms of contract. Any invoices they have given you may also have terms on so read them as well. If you need any more advice on this PM me and Ill see if I can help you, I been studying contract law for 4 1/2 years so know a few points that you could argue.

Good Luck nad try not to worry, I love fighting other peoples corners, its when I haveto fight my own I get annoyed like with this bloody TV. :rofl:

If you need anymore help let me know I ready for a fight! 8 months pregnant really does make you more aggressive. :rofl: Noone get in my way and I dont think I the only one, any of my march buddies need help fighting I right on hand. :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## March mummy

RIght I off for a bit to make my dinner be bakc o later (probably) :hugs: to all. and try not to worry about hte money JAde dont pay it just relax (weasier said than done I know) and wiat for them to prove you owe them that money with contract, but everytime you contact them write down times of calls and length plus date and try to also put a copy in writing and keep a file of all this for yourself so you got back up of trying to sort it out. 

It'll all be fine, Im sure of it.


----------



## icculcaz

oooh while i remember....


get a free card..... (theyre nice too ) think of valentine's day ;)
https://www.greetz.co.uk/

Register and get your first card free. With valentines day comming up, I thought it may be usefull.

Remember to use the promotion code they give you when you register to put in at the end. Theres no credit card details needed.

When selecting a card you can use the pull down menu at the top for more cards so you don't just have to stick to the 3 rows.

You can select you dispatch date at the end. Remember its the standard size thats free only.

it works too :) 

just change the email addy (poss make up a pretend name) u put in and register with each time. if ur short on emails.. i own a domain with unlimited free emails... pm me if u need 1 or 10..... :)


----------



## icculcaz

why not upload a photo and turn it into a free calendar???? ;)

Upload your photo to create a year calendar that you can print or email to friends. You can also write a caption under the photo and make it funny or make a great reminder of fantastic holidays. You can make as many as you want it's easy to create and free for all.


https://www.bagsoflove.co.uk/calendar...hoto-calendar/


----------



## icculcaz

ooh and while im on mse....

https://forums.moneysavingexpert.com/forumdisplay.html?f=33

great site for recipe's etc.......


----------



## jms895

March mummy I have the doc OH signed in front of me they faxed it so he agreed to it, just forgot to cancel in writing before the cancellation deadline. Also it was them who rang us I think and OH said no I wish to cancel it and etc etc then the was last we heard for months, now this bloody bill!! We are still paying last years....
I just dont think we can not pay it, they got us! xxxx


----------



## mummymadness

I got the free card too lol .
I uploaded the 4D scan on the inside and sent to OH a very loverly Valentines one .
Hope he dont realise i got it free lol .

Sorry to hear Whats happening Jade hun , Every company is out to screw lately and every ones struggling ... 
There proper tossers , Hope you manage to get round them hun . xxxx .


----------



## icculcaz

*resists from swearing goes onto her own site to do it 4 jade* 
:hugs:


----------



## jms895

Thanks ladies

I took a bump pic to cheer myself up, 33 weeks have I grown? xx
 



Attached Files:







33 wk.jpg
File size: 39.5 KB
Views: 3


----------



## icculcaz

blimey!!! ur bumps bigger than mine!


----------



## jms895

Is it Caz? I thought mine was small :blush:


----------



## icculcaz

yeah! i'll get DH to take a pic o mine...


----------



## Shifter

Big :hug: to Jade and March Mummy! I was about to suggest a course of action for you March Mummy about the bailiffs... way too much experience handling them and DCAs (currently fending off Robbers Way for third time in a year!) but it seems you know what you're doing!

Katie - sounds like the sonographer was really irresponsible there, give 'em hell and get a more accurate scan done hun.

NN all


----------



## jms895

OK post a pic Caz

Night night Shifter :hugs:


----------



## jojo1974

Oh my.... there's no point me even trying to catch up lol , so I'll just say hi everyone , not posted ere for a while wow you ladies can chat , i hope everyones doing good ? time seems to be going fast at the mo carnt believe 3 march babys av been born :cloud9: seems so close now , :hug: to everyone who needs em xxxxxxxx


----------



## pippam116

u feeling better jade?
xx


----------



## jms895

Just had a bath Pip and feel ok, just really got a lot on my mind and can do without it what with the house a bomb site etc! You ok?
A :finger: from you may make me smile a bit :lol:
Hi Jojo hows you? xx


----------



## jojo1974

im doing good ta apart from bh , :hug: to you chick sounds like you got a lot of stress :hugs:


----------



## pippam116

jms895 said:


> Just had a bath Pip and feel ok, just really got a lot on my mind and can do without it what with the house a bomb site etc! You ok?
> A :finger: from you may make me smile a bit :lol:
> Hi Jojo hows you? xx

thanks so here goes just for you...

:finger: :finger: :finger: 

:happydance: hope that got a bit of a grin off you.

dh just told me my bump is completely droopy, and just full on hit the bottom, really great :blush: it dropped a week or so ago, but now its just down there n no missing it :rofl: 

:hugs:


----------



## jms895

Jojo hope the hicks stop soon for you :hugs:

Pip how exciting so she is now engaged? xx

finger made me smile :hugs:


----------



## pippam116

jms895 said:


> Jojo hope the hicks stop soon for you :hugs:
> 
> Pip how exciting so she is now engaged? xx
> 
> finger made me smile :hugs:

she has been for well over 2 weeks, :happydance: they say 2nd thirds dont but my second did too well before she came out lol, glad i got a smile, bh night tonight is it ladies mine r just on the up :dohh: each one a step closer wahoooooooo


----------



## mummymadness

Night Holly , Jade your bump is fab hun :) .
shame were all having trouble with companies the idiots lol . x .


----------



## jms895

Woo loads of BHs then for you lot, mine was other night not had any today...

Pip do you reckon you will go into labour soon now hun ? x


----------



## pippam116

prob not :rofl: trying to not think about it till im term, not long now,im sort of ready anyway hun, as have track record of them being baked nice and early , but whoo knows, :), xxx


----------



## jms895

Ooooh wont be long now! :finger: yours will come first. I am now officially sick of being a fat waddling whale! xx


----------



## Mammy_pants

Good evening ladies how is everyone??

i got my pram delivered today, im not getting really excited:prams here, nursery is done, hospital bag is packed i now just need my baby hehe :)

xx


----------



## mummymadness

Awww glad you got your pram mummypants :) .


----------



## jms895

mummymadness said:


> Night Holly , Jade your bump is fab hun :) .
> shame were all having trouble with companies the idiots lol . x .

Thanks MM, hope you are ok hun? :hugs:


----------



## jms895

Mammy pants you are soooo organised! Bless you, how are you? xx


----------



## pippam116

wahooo mammy, its all good, i got everything ready, infact i fancy taking the pram for a walk lol,

jms :finger: think ill last till 37-38 weeks, would be nice to be the longest one yet,but im happy with that instead of 40 weeks, and overdue would be torture :rofl: 

i can do the whaddle too, and sick of needing help with the shoes, :lol:


----------



## jms895

Pip :finger: I guessing 37 weeks for you! :lol:

And 37 weeks for me, or induction at 42....


----------



## mummymadness

Im well thanks Jade hun , sick of the bills but im good lol.
Got everything ready just waitng for his arrival now :) . x .


----------



## Mammy_pants

jms895 said:


> Mammy pants you are soooo organised! Bless you, how are you? xx

im ok thanks, alot better from last night after thinking i was going into labour :dohh: i hope not i still want to be a march mummy !

i will have to put some pictures on here but i dont know how to get them on- can anyone point me in the right direction??

ive got my first antinatal class tomorrow im so excited but abit worried because i have to go on my own :( 

how are u xx


----------



## jms895

Awww mm, wont be long now. I still dont have a nusery though and my bathroom still not complete and hall way a plastered mess :rofl: I am passed caring....
Bills are f***ing shit and they ruin your life.... :lol:


----------



## jms895

Fine thanks Mammy pants apart from the debt collectors!! Assholes

Go to post reply at bottom of thread and not quick reply. Then type your message and scroll down and you will see a manage attachments button, press that and browse to find on pc then upload, hope you manage it, want to see your bump! :hugs:


----------



## pippam116

my house like that jms, lets both be 37 weeks then lol i dont fancy 42, g whizz lol dont u just love the waiting game mm


----------



## jms895

I know a nd I worry I wont know when labour starts.... I sup;pose I will :lol:


----------



## pippam116

u most prob will hun lol


----------



## Mammy_pants

jms895 said:


> Awww mm, wont be long now. I still dont have a nusery though and my bathroom still not complete and hall way a plastered mess :rofl: I am passed caring....
> Bills are f***ing shit and they ruin your life.... :lol:

i agree bills are the worst letters to come thro the letterbox!! esp in Jan they always seem to be a little higher.


----------



## lolly101

Phew my eyes hurt!! the faster I read the faster you all posted!!!

Jade big :hugs: I hope you manage to sort your bill out.. my Hubby is bad with the bills, I have to balance the books every month too!! He only has to pay his mobile bill and i have to remind him about 10 times before it gets done...god knows how he would remember all the others!:hugs::hugs:

Katie what shame bout your scan:hugs: good luck in the morning, hope you get your consult appt sorted...

Well I went round my mates for a snowball fight and it started raining, then sleet, then hail, thunder and lightening!! we have had all weather today except wind...We had baked beans for tea so I'm sure Dh will supply that later!!:rofl: I still didn't get my fight:cry:

We got lasagne for tea on Thurs!!!I use real mince for teh boys and quorn for me!!! I just add extra sauce for me to flavour it!!
Debz I thought of you today, there was an advert on a bus stop for arctic roll:rofl:


----------



## pippam116

:rofl: wind, bit made me laugh! :) aww im so getitng stuff for lasagne tomorrow, going to sneak off to bed nn xxx


----------



## aurora32

NN Pip have a good night.


:hug::hug:


----------



## lolly101

nn Pip...

Aurora hows you hun???


----------



## jms895

Night pip :finger:

Lolly sounds like a fun day with the snowballing :rofl:


----------



## lolly101

:finger:stop laughing!!!:rofl:

Did your bath help?


----------



## jms895

Oh yes feel a bit more relaxed now, gonna go bed soon and listen to relaxation CD :hugs:


----------



## aurora32

lolly101 said:


> nn Pip...
> 
> Aurora hows you hun???


Not bad thanks hunn, still fed up about yesterdays appointment and the arrogant pig of a consultant who didnt seem to give a flying fig whether i get my anti bios for strep b and if i dont they will just treat baby.......errr not an option in my eyes i do not want a sick baby and i havnt gone through 9 months being careful etc and keeping baby safe for he/she to get sick at the final hurdle
been there before not something i wish to experience again.
Anyway......rant over 
How are you tonite?

:hug::hug:


----------



## mummymadness

Night girls im shattered ...
Will catch up better tommorrow . xx .


----------



## lolly101

Rant away hun... I would be the same totally. dickhead....I can't believe they are being so lighthearted about this... It is a serious thing and they need to sort it out...It would be easy for them to give you and induction date and solve all the probs that go with not having one for you...I so hope you can get it sorted out:hugs:
I am good thanks hun...Had 2 snow days...so glad I'm on mat leave or I would have had to ask a friend to have Dan!! He's hoping he will be off tomorrow but I'm not sure he will be!!! I've loved having him to myself for 2 days!!!he!he!!


----------



## aurora32

NN Gemma,

Im going too i think, NN girls hope everyone has a good night.


:hug::hug:


----------



## lolly101

NN MM:hugs:

You too Jade, enjoy your CD x:hugs:


----------



## aurora32

More heavy snow forcast for tonite and tomorrow so you never know.


:hug::hug:


----------



## lolly101

NN Aurora...we just had more snow!!:hugs:


----------



## Mammy_pants

my bump i need to take a decent picture. 

let me know what u all think 

xx

https://i706.photobucket.com/albums/ww70/mammy_pants/100_0898-1.jpg


----------



## lolly101

Looking good Mammypants!!!

gonna say NN now too!!! See you in the morning!


----------



## Mammy_pants

night night lolly 

x


----------



## KatienSam

nice bump Mammy pants, i have just posted mine in the bumps thread but i will post it here too as its on copy and paste lol

36+1

https://i12.photobucket.com/albums/a231/xxxxKittenxxxx/36plus1.jpg

excuse the PJs lol

xx


----------



## tiggertea

morning ladies!

went to appt last night.... all was well! :happydance: 
monkey kept covering it's little face every time we tried to get a pic :rofl: was funny!
was practicing it's breathing while we watched too....amazing! Oh, and little monster is around 5lb 6oz @ 33+3......... any guesses on final weight?!

Consultant also talked us trough what to do when i go into abour :shock: kinda brought it all home that this is just around the corner..... see him again on 20th [email protected] 36 weeks.


Will get to be a pretty long post if i reply to everything i missed last night but seems jade needed a huge :hugs:

and others might need some too so here you go: :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## katycam

Glad it went ok Tigger :) Bean hides whenever i try get pictures!!

Nice bumps girls.

Sorry i disappeared last night, after eating my lasagne, which i must add was yummy, i wiped out and fell asleep!!


----------



## pippam116

they always hide tigger :), glad you seen bubs practice breathing its great to see how strong they are getting, ready for the final hurdle :), katy, wheres my lasagne?? luvin the bumps girls. no snow here today yet yippe so taking the girls to school. have a good morning girls, back after got some bits from tesco


----------



## katycam

its the the fridge pip! think i'll eat some for lunch :)

I was feeling really positive yesterday, but this morning ive woken up in a really miserable mood. Its because i havent heard from luke in 3 days and my mind starts wandering :(


----------



## pippam116

chin up chuck im sure you'll here from him soon, and just think in a few days he will be opening up that parcel off you :)) try keep yourself busy in the meantime, xx


----------



## pippam116

congrats to me and all the other 7th march mums, final box today :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

:cloud9::cloud9:


----------



## katieandbump

can't believe we're in the final box congrats wooo hooooooooo xx


----------



## pippam116

u 2 xx 10 days till term :happydance:


----------



## jms895

Lovely bumps Katie and Mammy pants

Thanks for the hug Debz, I reckon bubz will be 8 pound 13! :lol: :baby:

Congrats on the last box for some of you lucky ladies today xx


----------



## katycam

Congrats on last box girlies :)


----------



## claire-lou

Taken me an hour to catch up and I can't remeber half of what I read. 

So :hug: to everyone that needs them.

I've woken up with 1 swollen finger. Yes 1 swollen finger. WTF. My hands had gone down so I'd put my rings back on but no way on this earth is it coming off this morning. By the time I've worked it up as far as just under my knuckle the end of my finger is throbbing and blue. Will ust have to hope it goes down and I can get it off later. IT ISN'T GOING BACK ON.



katycam said:


> thanks :) im such a donut! im trying to learn to cook so when i move to germany with luke i can actually be a housewife and do things!!


I've been trying since I went to uni at 18. and most of the things I do are disaters. Think that's how I normally mangage to stay slim. :rofl::rofl:


----------



## icculcaz

mooooooooooooooooooooornin laydeez :)

im doin well so far today...... breads mixin, buns are cookin... (1st lots out already n are mmmmmm) thats prolly my lot. lol

got hosp this avo to see consultant bout next weeks pending induction. just think, this time next week i could be in a lot of pain.... lol


----------



## claire-lou

Good luck at appointment today Caz. Hope you get the answers you want.

Know what I did forget to say. Katy I got the easy change changing bag and I love it. It's such a clever idea.


----------



## icculcaz

whats an easy change change bag??? does it do it 4 u? if so put me down for 1!!!!! :)


----------



## beancounter

oh I'm imagine a sort of baby car wash now... 

morning all :D
Have you soaped your ring claire? Hope it comes off soon. 

Off to play with my new toy now :D


----------



## pippam116

:rofl:


----------



## icculcaz

ur squisher???? have a good squish 4 me bean! ;)


----------



## LisaM

morning all

i have just handed in my notice for maternity leave to start on the 14th feb!! woo hoo it feels soooo good :happydance: :loopy: :wohoo:


----------



## Deb_baby

morning all.

I'm in a bit of a rubbish mood today, when my work closed on the 19th last month, our boss said me and stuart could keep our spare television in the office all locked up n all. BIL went into work yesterday and had to go through to the office to get certificates of his that hes got through his chefing and my tele had gone!!!! :hissy: the only people who have the keys are the people that run the park and the leisure centre next door, so i went and saw the people that run the park last night and they said i was just being hormonal and to calm down....WTF?? my tele isnt even a year old, and it was sitting in an office where you need keys and codes to get in and theres no windows so it hasnt been broken into, and i get told to calm down. So after that they got told they had til this morning to get my television back to me with an apology from whoever took it. Then my boss walked in, he's situtated down in london and i told him what had happened and he said he gave permission for me to keep my tele there and that it was unacceptable that someone has taken it without asking, so he then said to the ppl that run the park i either get my tele back, they pay me for my tele or he's getting the police involved in theft....i stood there quite shocked but left feeling quite triumphant. :D

was i being a bit too hormonal though for kicking off? got to be down there for 11am to find out whats happening.

anyway my little rant is over with now....I've got the dentist at 12 for my toothache hopefully she can sort it.


----------



## pippam116

fab news lisa, bet that feels good.

Arghhh Deb not at all, your well within your rights, they have no right to take your tv. glad its hopefully going to be sorted, you don't need to be dealing with stuff like that :hugs:


x


----------



## icculcaz

yay lisa!! thats the date i officially start mine!!!!


n fingers xd 4 u deb :)


----------



## katycam

im happy, luke is on msn at moment so getting to talk to him :):)


----------



## pippam116

glad u get to talk to him hun xxxx :hugs:


----------



## icculcaz

woohoo katy :)


----------



## katycam

hes gone now :( but i got to speak to him for a bit which is nice. he said he's been busy and been out a few times, which i didnt want to know!!
and we have decided on a name for bean too :)
He also told me he's not back for 11 weeks :cry::hissy:


----------



## icculcaz

:hugs: katy it'll go soon :)


----------



## LisaM

thanx! cant wait now. good luck at appointment caz


----------



## Shifter

Morning.

Deb - sounds like your boss was a bit of a star there, you were totally right to kick off as basically someone has stolen your TV!

Bean - have fun squishing things!

:hugs: to Katy and anyone else who needs one.

Lovely bumps ladies!


----------



## claire-lou

icculcaz said:


> whats an easy change change bag??? does it do it 4 u? if so put me down for 1!!!!! :)

I can't find the link to the whole new world website but they had one on ebay. 
https://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Easy-Change-...m14&_trkparms=72:1683|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:131
Hope it works. 

I've tried to soap it and have even tried my hand in the snow and olive oil. I've just made my finger sore. Gonna leave it for a couple of hours then try again. It's my mum's original engagment ring it was my gift for my 18th. (Dad bought her a new one after 25 years). So don't really want to have it cut off if I can help it


----------



## KatienSam

aww katy :hugs: it will go really quickly and you have a little baby to grow to keep you busy, just think of the amazing gift you will have for him when he gets home!

Hope everyone is well today im going for a big walk today with my doggy, going to do a bit more cleaning (and ironing if i can be bothered.... maybe no ironing lol) and i want to go shopping and get some things, going to go to asda again and see if i can get some more BH's (i have been having quite painful ones in the night been awake from 4am)

congrats to all you ladies in your last box! 9 months pregnant now! the final countdown!

5 days til term :happydance:

xxx


----------



## katycam

ive got one of those easy change bags, it was delivered yesterday :)
really good and nice size, just go onto ebay and search easy change bag and it will come up.


----------



## icculcaz

that bags pointless and how blimmin much????? nothing what a lil bit of organiation and practice couldnt do cheaper!!! :lmao: sheesh ya can tell im old and ive got kids teehee. i can honestly say ive never owned a changing mat either... i dont use baby baths..... think these 3 wheeled buggies are unsafe.... and my kids dont have dummies either.....and these steam / micro sterilisers are npowers dream.....
send me back to the 1900's please!!!!! hehehehe.


----------



## KatienSam

:rofl: :rofl:

i have all of that stuff hun (apart from the 3 wheeled buggy, they always look like they are going to fall over to me so got the 4 wheeled version) and i dont want to use a dummy either but have got a couple just in case i get a sucky baby

xx


----------



## katycam

lol i have all of it apart from the buggy too!


----------



## claire-lou

Icculcaz you'd hate looking after my baby then cos have it all except the dummy. :rofl::rofl::rofl:


Thats cheap on the company website it was 34.99 including p+p


----------



## icculcaz

its a bag!..... im sticking with the free bag from boots and a towel n me knee!!! pmsl. i dont see the point in dummies..... whats wrong with finding out why the bub is crying in the first place? theyre just a germ factory.... . as 4 baby baths they double as great washing baskets and sand pits/paddling pools in summer.... :D


----------



## aurora32

I have all apart from the 3 wheeler and dummies as mine are thumb suckers.

Morning Girls.

Gz on the last box ladies not long to go now.

Id have done exactly the same debs, in fact i wouldnt have been as calm.

Hope you get the ring off soon Claire and without having to cut it off...:hugs:

Glad you got to speak to Oh briefly Katy and 11 weeks will fly by hunn especially as you will have baby in between times.....:hugs:

Not long till the 14th now Lisa then you are all free for a while.......:hugs:


:hugs::hugs: to anyone ive missed.

:hug::hug:


----------



## March mummy

:rofl: I dont have the changing bag, but I think i have most of the other stuff, I do have a three wheeled buggie, but I dont actually like it vvery much, so got a travel system as well, I only have the three wheeled buggy as it seems to be one of the only prams that fits in my car! The trael system doesnt and its absolutely huge, its perfect for long walks etc but very big and heavy. Wih I could have afforded to be fussy as this is one that my cousin gave me that she never used, so I ant really refuse it. 

I actually have two changing mats. :rofl:

but I dont have the dummies, i dont think they necessary (think its cos I didnt have one) and the steamer I have is a steamer that I use to cok veg not to clean the bottles. Ohh thats good point, i left the breast pump and steriliser in basingstoke, damn thats another trip Im going to have to make now. grr.

Right I have MW appointment today, at 2 I think ,I cant find what i did with the piece of paper that says the time on it so will ahe to phone doctors and find out as would not be good to misss first appointment with new MW.

Really dreading it though as feel really ill and drained today, my face seems slightly swollen, but I think its jsut my glands as I have a sore throat. (think I caught it off my brother he has had a terrible cough for weeks now) I hope thats all it is am soo scared that something going to be wrong its totally irrational I know but the closer I get the more I seem to be panicing, I think its also cos I so not ready for baby yet, the house is a totally tip, still half finished, pipe in the bathroom ahs frozen so cant drain any water away. :hissy: and everything just going wrong, plus I terrified of slipping over. ( i am very clumsy at the best of times)

Thanks shifter for offering advice on baliffs hopefully that will sort its self out soon.

JMS: If you can remember the day (I know that this is probably harder) that they called you and you cancelled then you should still be able to fight this payment and either way a cancallation policy does not usually haold that much price, what exactly does the contract say?

What are the terms of cancallation and contract?


----------



## March mummy

aurora32 said:



> I have all apart from the 3 wheeler and dummies as mine are thumb suckers.
> 
> Morning Girls.
> 
> Gz on the last box ladies not long to go now.
> 
> Id have done exactly the same debs, in fact i wouldnt have been as calm.
> 
> Hope you get the ring off soon Claire and without having to cut it off...:hugs:
> 
> Glad you got to speak to Oh briefly Katy and 11 weeks will fly by hunn especially as you will have baby in between times.....:hugs:
> 
> Not long till the 14th now Lisa then you are all free for a while.......:hugs:
> 
> 
> :hugs::hugs: to anyone ive missed.
> 
> :hug::hug:


This is what I wantedto say but my brain couldnt remember it so I going to cheat and copy it. 

Right I going for a snooze now for hour as feel rough then call doctors to find out what time MW appointment is. :hug: to all


----------



## Shifter

icculcaz said:


> i dont see the point in dummies..... whats wrong with finding out why the bub is crying in the first place?

:rofl: Agreed!


----------



## claire-lou

i'm sat on the sofa and DH is trying to get the dog to take a worming tablet. I've never seen anything like it. God knows how he thinks he's gonna manage a baby. I feel sorry for the dog


----------



## Shifter

OK, what the hell is going on with my skin? I have broken out in a big way :hissy:

In other news the guys from the garage down the road came to pick up the car just now and they remembered my grandad, whose car they used to look after years ago! That was nice, nice bit of community continuity that is so rare these days.


----------



## icculcaz

i REALLY detest dummies!!!!! nothing worse than seeing a toddler with 1 just shoved in its mouth. *shudders* rather see a smiling face...


----------



## aurora32

Why do men always make things a lot harder than they need to be.


:hug::hug:


----------



## March mummy

:rofl: my borther like that with giving oneo f his cats his tablet and dad the same, its really not that difficult. 

With dogs its even easier as ifthey stubborn and dont want to take the tablet you jsut cut up two bits of cheese for them and push the tablet in between as they that daft they think they gettign a treat and jsut eat it. If you always do it they do eventually learn but if you differ the food everytime it usually works, although cheese works best to start with.

Thankfully I lucky my dog so stupid as soon as he hears the wrapper of the tablet being opened he wants it and when I put my hand out with the tablet in it he just takes it and crunches it up before he realsies what he has done. (bless _ i have a dumb dog) that said my cat the same he jsut eats it from my hand. No food phobias for my animals they'll eat anythign I given them if they think its a treat even there own shite. :rofl:


----------



## claire-lou

aurora32 said:


> Why do men always make things a lot harder than they need to be.
> 
> 
> :hug::hug:

Don't know but he's gone to clean out the rabbit now which will prob be another trauma, and it will be his if he doesn't close the back door soon.

I hate to see dummies on toddlers and I hate it when they are sat in the pushchair with a bottle of cold tea hanging out of their mouth. Makes me gip.


----------



## March mummy

aurora32 said:


> Why do men always make things a lot harder than they need to be.
> 
> 
> :hug::hug:

:rofl: I was thinking the same thing!

P.s I also hate dummies especially when a child is able to speak etc as they talk with it in there mouth and then the parents wonder why the kid has funny speech. Err how can you understand someone with something in there mouth when they talk we dont let them talk with there mouth full of food!

what really riles me is when the baby drops it on the floor though and hte mother picks it up puts it in her mouth for a second then gives it back to the baby yeah thats vcery hygienic. :rofl:


----------



## katycam

i dont want to use dummies but ive got a couple just in case!


----------



## aurora32

Its the kids that have dummies and snotty noses too that just makes me feel ill, and like you March mummy i think its awful when they try to speak with a dummy in, sure fine way to help develop a lisp.


:hug::hug:


----------



## March mummy

I guess its a totally personal preference. I dont want ot have them in my house as then I may be tempted to put one in baby's mouth when they teething or something, and its not recommended tht they get used at beginnig anyway especially if trying to breastfeed as it can confuse, so Id rather not have them then I wont be temptedto use them when really desperate to have a moments peace. :rofl: In this house thats alreasy impossible.


----------



## aurora32

Moments peace...:rofl::rofl::rofl: whats that?

My 2 1/2 makes the above impossible, even in his sleep he is noisy as he:rofl: loudly sucks his thumb, wouldnt change him though.


:hug::hug:


----------



## icculcaz

im back and now finally dressed. as promised....... me just now...... looking lumpy!!!
 



Attached Files:







SP_A0026.jpg
File size: 90.7 KB
Views: 2


----------



## March mummy

:rofl: i have three dogs and a cat in my house so no such thing as quiet either and thats b4 a baby. Worst is the blind dog cos every new noise including the TV makes him bark as he doesnt know what it is. Constant barking. Its going to be fun havign a baby here to. :rofl:

I must be mad.


----------



## beancounter

urgh, I poppe dround the corner to the range to get some things to squish, and had a horrible funny turn :( Im all hot and wibbly now. 

Deb, they were wrong to nick your telly, and anyone (particularly if they dont know you) who tells a pregnant woman they are 'just being hormonal' PARTICULARLY when they have a perfectly justified reason for being angry, deserves a poke in the eye. OR worse. 

Ah, I forget the rest of the important responses I had planned. But I'm sure it mostly involves POKING PEOPLE IN THE EYE because I'm annoyed at people at the moment. 

Oh, I have none of those things except a 3 wheeler push chair, but thats because its my sisters, and it is free. And yes, she said it can be a bit unstable. BUt ITS FREE. And it's a rough terrain one so wilbe good for walks in the forest.


----------



## March mummy

:rofl: as i typed that something spooked the dog and i now have 3 dogs barkingf at nothing and a cat up the chimney. :rofl:

Nice bump icculcaz. mine finally making me look pregnant, which I suppose should be a good thing but it just makes me feel fat. :( 

Ok and now next doors dog barking too which is making mine rebark. Bloody animals. Wouldnt change it for the world.


----------



## aurora32

Hope you feel better soon Bean......:hugs:

:hug:


----------



## icculcaz

i like free.... it can be a good swayer.... just dont use it 4 shopping... they topple going up kerbs..... and carry a spare wheel... get ur feet up bean..... and plan world squishing domination...



im cooking bread atm. mmmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## aurora32

Nothing nicer than the smell of freshly baked bread, always makes you hungry.



:hug:


----------



## March mummy

exactly bean and we cant refuse freebies which is why i have one too.

lol I sure there something in the range that makes pregnant womenhave funny turns as I had a funny turn in there myself the other week. I think its because its soo very hot in there and quite a large store. Although I had also jsut been in Dunlem Mill next door so was probably already hot and exhausted by time got to the range.

Hope your feeling better now though. They got some great bargins for bits for nursery in there at mo, I bought the baby a sleeping abg from there as it was soo cheap (wasnt going to get one jsut use sheets but it was soo cheap i couldnt refuse, plus i bought some cot sheets and blankets (despite the fact the cot hasnt arrived yet and at time I bought hte sheets I hadnt actaully chose a cot. I did things wrong way round, chose cot to fit sheets not sheets to fit cot. I got some great bargins. and Dunlemn next door ahd a few cheap bits too. I bought my canvas' from tehre and drew some pictures for my old house to decorate teh place as had taken down all my photos and walls looked bare. 

:) :hug:


----------



## icculcaz

aye i got up this monring fancying a bowl of hot soup n a freshly baked bread roll


----------



## March mummy

i Love freshly baked bread, tastesoo much better. I eating cornflakes at mo for early lunch as just fancied them. Its not good thoug has going through milk like its out of fashion at mo. Bought a 6 pinter yesterday and a 4 pinter and i only have about 2 pints left. Ooops (I wouldnt mind but as only had parents visit for about 3 hours I dontthink htey used that much milk! ALthoug hwe did all have an Ovaltine.


----------



## March mummy

P.s sorry for bad typing cat sitting on the keyboard whilst I typing as he trying to steal my cornflakes.


----------



## Shifter

:hugs: Bean, sounds like what I get from time to time. Make sure you keep hydrated hun. Hope you feel better soon.


----------



## katycam

March mummy said:


> P.s sorry for bad typing cat sitting on the keyboard whilst I typing as he trying to steal my cornflakes.

my cat does that too! she tries putting her head in my bowl when im not looking! :rofl:


----------



## icculcaz

lmao @ cat


----------



## pippam116

hope your feeling better bean have plenty of rest, i've been cooking the curry for tonight, and cant but help myself dipping a big fresh chunk of bread in it opps looks like im having my helping now :)


----------



## katycam

what shall i cook tonight? im feeling adventurous (not too adventurous though!)
any ideas of something a beginner can cook!?


----------



## icculcaz

errrm..... pie?


----------



## icculcaz

stew!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! ya cant go wrong with a stew


----------



## jms895

Afternoon ladies!

March Mummy not sure on the T&Cs I need to find them, and cancellation fee is 10% so hopefully we can pay that and not all of it!

Bean hope you feel better soon :hugs:

I not bought dummies either! Hate them, my bloody sister had one till she was 7 :rofl:
Can you believe it!

More snow on the way apparantly

Gonna bear it in a mo for a walk and take dog out, post letters and go bank

xxx


----------



## jms895

Oh yeah a stew mmmmmm


----------



## March mummy

I'm cooking pie tonight (home made mince and onion with home made chips and 
vegetables. mmm

my cat terrible for doing htat with the bowl, he even managed to steal my mums peppered steak off her plate the other day, she turnt to say something to me (We were eating on laps as table still not been reput up) and whilst she was talking the cat just hooked the steak up on his paw and ran off with it, the thing is he had already eaten about half of it before we noticed and it was only a quick conversation like a whats on the steak? :rofl: 

For a little cat with a tiny head he can really eat The steak was bigger than him!

He a strange cat he eats more than any cat I ever met but is soo small and never puts on weight. He eats 8 pouches of meat aday (recommended amount is 4) plus he has dry and anything else he can get his paws on. If i didnt know he was totally helathy I would swear he was bulemic or something. :rofl:


----------



## March mummy

Stew takes too long if you still learning and you can go wrong with it cos you can make the dumplings too soft and go soggy or get htem stuck to the bottom of pan and then they burn the pan. (my first experience of steew went like this) I think pie a little easier myself.

Hmm I want stew and fresh bread now. I could make the bread but pie already been started. :(

You should only haveto pay the 10% or at most 20% for late cancellation there no way you should have to pay the whole amount if you informed tehm, but jsut check those terms and conditions asap, so you can fight them.

Good Luck. X


----------



## mummymadness

8 pages i missed !!!! .
Where do you ladies get the energy in the morning , I just slump in dresing gown for a good hour or so contemplating getting energy lol .

Lovely Bump Katie and Mummy pants :) .
Deb weel done on the TV i sooo would of gone mad too , Glad your boss agreed with you too :) .

Caz would love to pop over to try your fresh bread Yummmmmmm .

I wont get in the Dummy debate today lol , Layla cried every hour on the hour ! , No reason other than she wanted picking up and something to sooth her so yep i plugged the Dummy in to shut her up lol (Dont all jump on me) , I do see all the pros and cons on dummys so i guess its a personal thing .

I vote stew Katy nice easy and very tasty ..


Have a nice day ladies , Im on my way to take layla to pre school will be back later . x .


----------



## katycam

my cat eats about 8 pouches a day too! she was stealing my mums quavers last night!
her and the dogs form a tag team as well, cat gets up on work top and knocks food onto floor for dogs to catch!! she thinks she is a dog herself i reckon!

forgot to say as well i was texting donna last night and her and bubs are doing good :)


----------



## pippam116

mouth on fire, ill be miserable later when i have to watch them eat, rofl, oh well filled me nicely.. steak pie mmmmm second thoughts im too full to suggest anything katy,


----------



## jms895

Thanks hun, I dont mind paying cancellation as he did sign up, but then cancel which is fair enough its the stupid rep who has fleeced him! I will fight em dont worry even if they take me to court and make me pay a pound a week :rofl:
F**** assholes - excuse my french! :blush:

Your cat sounds a little porkie like my dog!!


----------



## icculcaz

i have a scrawny pussy too..... it just sleeps, eats n miaows all day.... cum t think of it.. not seen her today...




i made half doz large bread buns.... left em to rise n get huge infront o the coal fire... cooked em..... took em outta oven @ 12..... now they all gone........


----------



## jms895

I may find a take it back about the dummies if bubs wont stop crying though! :blush:

Though I hear breast fed babies tend to want boob like a dummy effect....


----------



## pippam116

rofl caz


----------



## pippam116

breast fed both of mine and both had dummies for a few months but after breast feeding established, pro's and cons, i dont want to use them with this one and havnt got any in, i dislike toddlers with dummies, and when they drop them and mum gives a quick lick and hands it back is disgusting, makes me want to say something, mine were sterilised and only used when needed , they were chucked out around weening time. thank gawd, the hospital here gives u a list of things they expect u to have, and guess what comes tops!! a dummy!! glad it wasnt like that when i went in cos i would of not had one.


----------



## icculcaz

rite im off to get ready to catch that free bus to hospital........ laterzzzzzzzz. *waves* hope none of u do anything i cant/wont.x


----------



## pippam116

gl caz :hug:


----------



## katycam

good luck x


----------



## pippam116

wat u cooking for us then katy


----------



## beancounter

I have had a snack and a rest and squished a variety of things so I feel better now. 

Are we showing bump pics? Can I show mine? I look so fat now :blush:
https://farm4.static.flickr.com/3512/3253232378_5a3c9e0651.jpg

Witness the avocado glory of my bathrom :/


----------



## KatienSam

katy - has donna got a name for her little bubs??? she is baby girl on the thread lol

hope your feeling better bean - that hot and dizzy spell is what triggered my anxiety attack thingy i think so take it easy!!

and im in a better mood today because i phoned my antenatal clinic and spoke to my consultant and he said to come to his clinic and cancel the other appointment, and he said the measurment for AC was not right but that he can see from the others (and from feeling my belly yesterday with his magic hands lol) that baby is still on the small side. going to discuss it in 2 weeks!

my dog just brought the post to me 1 letter at a time :cloud9: clever boy mummy didnt have to get off her bum lol


----------



## pippam116

love the bathroom, and the hair :) and bump is looking luvly, xx


----------



## KatienSam

bean i love your long hair! u dont look fat at all, bump is growing a treat!

xxx


----------



## beancounter

I think they can tell katie, peanut has a big nut (wah) but also big legs so its not bad, just a big ole baby. My little bro had a whopping noggin too. Stupid that they did the AC wrong though :hugs:

I hate my bathroom! And I could have brushed my hair. I am awful and lazy..


----------



## Deb_baby

well i went down at 11 to find out about my tele to get told they have never seen a tele that looks like mine in the office at work....grrr, so i phoned my boss and he told them they have til end of the week to get me my tele, so hopefully ill get it back.

I've been to dentist and never want to go back again...dentist gave me a local anaesthetic and a filling but half way through she had to stop because i started sliding down the chair and i passed out for a few minutes, the assistant had to give me lucozade glucose tablets and i got an oxygen mask for ten minutes to help me out a bit then they phoned BIL to come and get me so now i have to rest all afternoon and she said if i havent felt baby move by tomorrow then to give hospital a call.

Good luck Caz.

Hope everyone else is doing well today x x :hugs:


----------



## pippam116

aww deb, hope u feel bubs move soon, take it easy, i hate dentists! xxxx


----------



## KatienSam

i want my long hair back!! i cut it all off and have never had the patience to grow it all back lol, i keep getting hair extensions! I will have mine put back in once im settled with baby, i love my long blonde bimbo hair lol it just wouldnt look right with a big bump though ha ha!!

xxx


----------



## claire-lou

Debs I hope you are feeling better, but I wouldn't wait until tomorrow if you are at all concerned just ring the midwife. It's what she's paid for.

Bean you have a lovely bump. We had the same coloured bathroom until may this year. Now it's white and every stain shows. I'd stick with what you have. 

I'd do stew Katy, but my dumplings are always a disaster try yorkshire puddings they tend to come out slightly better.


----------



## katycam

ive had a look in my jamie oliver recipe book and im going to do pasta with smoked bacon and pea sauce :)
just off to registry office to get the form luke needs to sign in order for him to be on birth certificate.
i shall speak to you all later.

and i hate the dentist too, had really bad toothache before but i would not go to dentist! im a wimp.


----------



## pippam116

arghhhhh, just had my referal letter through from dentist, for my oral surgery, i have to go in 25th feb in the evening, i'll be about 39 weeks preg then :( tried ringing to change it and they said ring ur midwife to call us .. so i ring and she says to be practical cos im not likely to still be preggers then :rofl: well theres one up side i spose, but it means i either go and have the work done with a bubs possibly 1 or 2 weeks old if not days, orrrr i go still preggers n get it posponed for another 2 weeks, which is better but if i dont go its another 12 weeks wait, and seen as all 4 need taking out that would be a long wait, they knew i was preggers, and when i was due dunno why they didnt push a few infront of me so i was seen mid march in the first place. i now hate all dentists 100%. grrrrrr


----------



## lolly101

Katie I'm so glad your consultant said you could see him bout your scan measurements...Silly woman..

Katycam:hugs:Glad you heard from Luke..not long and the 3 of you be together as a family....those 1st few weeks give you time to get to know baby and maybe get a little routine going so it be easier when he gets back.
another dinner I find easy is pasta bake!!! I just put a few mushies and onions in to add some veg!!! Or toad in the hole!!!I love cooking, Des and Dan love a stodgy dinner cos they don't get them very often!!! Chinese is easy too...i use the ready made sauces most of the time and again add extra veg!! then I do my own egg fried rice...with a stock cube in to add flavour to it!!!I have got some weight watchers recipe books and I do loads from there...

Bean love your long hisr, hope you feel better soon, take it easier today, maybe it's the excitement of squishing!!!:hugs:

I have got a couple of dummies..With Dan my rule was he had them in his cot only...My MIL used to babysit when I went to work, I used to find Dan with one in his mouth in the main room. I used to go mad...Then one day I met her down town and he had it in!:hissy:I ripped it out of his mouth, she asked me why he was crying and I told her it's cos I took his dummy out....Grrrr. this time she doesn't live near us anymore so Petunia can have one in her cot and in the car so she associates it with sleep (app they help reduce cot death too) and NOT anywhere else... I don't like it when kids have them in the street either...
I have to be stricter with her than I was with Dan too, he used to wake up and want to play in the night...Mmmm I might have to try that contented little baby book....

Deb_Baby I would have thrown a mental too...I'm glad for you that your boss had the reaction he did..sounds like a decent man:hugs:

Tescos today was so full of old people. Don't get me wrong I know they have to go shopping too and they prob waited for the weather to improve but:hissy: they all just stand in the middle of the aisle ...Grrrr!!!
but I managed to get dan his sugababes cd he wants for his birthday and I alsoe ordered a MASSIVE box of lego for him from Amazon too!!!:happydance: He's gonna have to fight me and Des tho for it!!:rofl:


----------



## lolly101

:hissy: I just did a really long post and it just disappeared!!!:hissy:

:hugs: to everyone...I'm pissed off now...I spent AGES typing it all!!!


I got all my bambino Mio nappies today....they'd better be good!!! It cost me £175!!! but that should see me thu to potty training!!


----------



## lolly101

:hugs: to Katycam, glad you managed a chat with Luke this morning hun...
I love cooking. have you tried pasta bake?? I usually add some mushies and onions to add some vegs...chinese is usually easy too...I get the ready made sauces and add veggies and chicken...cottage pie easy too...fry up some mince with mushies and onions, add chopped toms, tommie ketchup and worcester sauce, bit of garlic puree( I like a spoonful of baked beans too for extra taste!!) whack it in a casserole, add mash on top and stick it in the oven til brown and crispy)

:hugs: to you Deb_baby I'm glad your boss saw things the way he did...he sounds like a decent man...

Bean hope you feel better soon...love your pic and your hair is gorgeous...:hugs:
Went to tesco earlier and it was full of old people!!! Don't get me wrong but they are so slow!!! It took me AGES to do my shop this morning!!!

As for dummies, we had one with Dan, but my rule was he was allowed it in his cot only... My Mil used to babysit and the amount of times I came home and she had it in the lounge, I used to go go mad!!!Once she had it in the town...I took it out of his mouth and Dan stared to cry, when she asked me why he was crying I told her it's cos I took his dummy out of his mouth. This time Petunia will be too far away from her on a daily basis so I WILL get my own way!!! I don't mind it in the cot(it's supposed to help reduce cot death too)or the car seat but I HATE dummies in the street too.


----------



## Logiebear

Hope everyone is doing well today! I am feeling rough as a badgers arse after a crap night sleep and the garage are screwing around with my car! grrrrrrrr.

Think dummies are a personal choice and it's very controversial. I've had one who was addicted, one who didn't want one and one who only has it to sleep lol a real mixed bag!


----------



## pippam116

logie hun hope you feel better soon :hugs: whens your next appointment hun? xx


----------



## KatienSam

hope you feel better soon logie! u do have a mixed bag of dummy users!! I think it just depends on the baby, some you can get away with not using one and others need something as they can be 'sucky' (this is the term they used at my parent ed class) and if they are 'sucky' it can lead to over feeding and cause bad eating habits etc

im going to see how i go but i would prefer not to use one!

xx


----------



## Deb_baby

urgh just had dentist on the phone i have to go back in 2 weeks time for another filling :hissy: i dont want one...been trying to drink some juice and it keeps spilling out, OH thinks its hilarious so now ive decided to have some milkybar ice cream :)


----------



## mummymadness

Lovely bumps girls , And What a clever dog Katie i would be soo impressed with that lol.

Hope you feel beter soon Suzanne hun , And gl to all with appointments .

Im super super happy :) . Got a letter through the post for LA REDOUTE its the other version of Vertbaudet ... I got £15 off when i spent £20 so got a great order for £6 whooooo and a free swing style jacket worth £35 with the order , Very happy :) .


----------



## Shifter

Sorry about the bad experience at the dentist Deb. It might be worth you challenging their use of local anaesthetic as it isn't advisable in late pregnancy, some dentists refuse to administer it... as Gemma can tell you :hugs:


----------



## KatienSam

he is a clever boy, if you say 'find it' he rushes around like a madman trying to figure out what u want and he found the letters and brought them in to me! bless him. we have just taken him for a big walk so he has crashed out now lol

walking around though i kept feeling really wet "down there" think more of the plug is on its way out :happydance: either that or i pee'd myself :rofl:

Good ordering MM we love it when we bag a bargain!

i want to eat malt loaf today, i dont know why but i had a bit and now its calling me back to the fridge... im holding out though as i have just had soup!

xx


----------



## mummymadness

Ohhh yes i would challenge it hun , I was told in no uncertain terms over 31 weeks (Some refuse after 28 weeks) That A local is not advised as it cann affect baby etc .
Im not sure of the ins and outs , But needless to say that iam not aloud any work done untill my next appointment 29th of Macrh i think :( .

Holly hun , Where i just had that money off coupen they did Reusable great nappies , I thought it might be worth a mention with this £15 off . xxx .


----------



## beancounter

can you not have a temporary filling or something till the baby is out??

Great bargins MM :D

I have a nice recipe for dumplings. It uses veggie suet though. Actually you *have* to use atora vegetarian suet, it makes the best dumplings. Unless I'm deluded. Which is very possible..


----------



## passengerrach

what are u all up to girls?
well my scare with the washing is over lol its still white lol not blue thank god!!
can u believe i just realised that it is 24 days till march!!!
iv been busy being a washer woman today only one more load of baby clothes to do then i can finish up my hospital bag pretty much then on to me and ohs clothes it never ends does it lol.
hope ur all well


----------



## tiggertea

Hi ladies....

just letting you all know, had a text from PixieKitty 
"hey hun am on my way to the hospital, have been told to come in by my midwife cause of pain behind my eyes, will let you know how it went."

Will post in 3rd tri too


----------



## Shifter

mummymadness said:


> Holly hun , Where i just had that money off coupen they did Reusable great nappies , I thought it might be worth a mention with this £15 off . xxx .

:saywhat:

Where can I get this discount? I have a £30 off reusable nappies voucher from Bristol City Council, am just a bit nervous of using it and having things shipped to new address and getting in trouble, as no longer live in Bristol :blush:


----------



## Shifter

tiggertea said:


> Hi ladies....
> 
> just letting you all know, had a text from PixieKitty
> "hey hun am on my way to the hospital, have been told to come in by my midwife cause of pain behind my eyes, will let you know how it went."
> 
> Will post in 3rd tri too

Eek, hope she's ok.


----------



## pippam116

all the best to pixie and thanks for the update tigger xx


----------



## katycam

im back :) just posted off another 2 massive parcels to Luke, lots of sugary sweets! probably see on the news something about hyper soldiers lol!

Bean has all of a sudden started booting my insides, wonder whats up with him?!


----------



## pippam116

prob wants some of that sugar too :rofl:


----------



## jms895

Pixie Kitty :hugs:

Katy come and cook for me :lol:

Katie you have a clever doggie! Though mine can do the hile hitler thing (a pi** take as Andy (my OH) mum is German :rofl:)

Dentists - hate them! But at least its free at the mo!

Well I been for trek down into town and was skidding all over, dog kept me up though. Had a hot flush in the bank and had to strip off coat and scarf etc as was getting irate! I am such a madam! :rofl:

Took me an hour to do a normal 30 min walk/trip, so knackered and breathless now its just not good!

Hope all is well, glad you sorted your consultant out Katie

Bean and Logie :hugs: and hope you fell better soon x

Katy glad you managed to speak to Luke x


----------



## aurora32

Update On Logie girls, 

Back to hospital for more assesment hopefully out tonite and they may have to deliver hannah before the weekend........:(

Big hugs hunn hope all goes ok.


:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## pippam116

thanks for letting us know Claire, was that after her feeling poorly earlier??
xx


----------



## March mummy

Hope pixie and LO ok. Wow Katie you have a clever dog, when it comes to the post all my dogs do is rip it up although my collie is very fussy, he only ever rips up the bills and junk mail. (i now have a letterbox on the wall outside my huse for safety.)

Bless my dog has just walked straight into the living room wall head first at full speed. He usually really good at finding his way around even when you move things, but I think I confused him by putting a book near the door so he thought he was further down room than he actually was. Poor little sod. Its such a shame he blind as he is the most clever dog out of the three (even if i do call him stupid) and get annoyed at him when he dont respond to his name (he thinks he in trouble and is much more used to being called s**thead a thats what everyone must have called him b4 we got him, but obviously trying not to use that name as baby#s first words will end up being shi*head otherwise and that would be bad.


----------



## aurora32

pippam116 said:


> thanks for letting us know Claire, was that after her feeling poorly earlier??
> xx

She never said hunn, just got a txt dsaying she has to go back in for more assesment and depending on what dr says on the rounds tonite she will know if Hannah will be delivered before the weekend.


:hug::hug:


----------



## mummymadness

Just had a text of Logie , Shes on her wya back in for assesement but worried she wont make it passed the weekend , I have her and baby hannah in my thoughts **Hugs** .

Theres lots of codes to try girls .

5183
5003
5030
5022 

All them codes are £15 off a £20 spend and includes the free coat whooooo .

Heres the link .
https://www.laredoute.co.uk/

Heres the reusabel nappies link Holly hun 
https://www.laredoute.co.uk/style/S...08&CompanyId=R&Path=17512742/17513664&source=


----------



## jms895

:hugs: Logie and I am thinking of you hun and Hannah.... I cant imagine how hard this is for you xxxxx

Thanks for the updates Aurora and MM xx


----------



## aurora32

I txted her back saying whilst i hope Hannah doesnt come yet if Dr says they feel her coming now will be ok then it may be for the best especially if it puts a stop to Suzanne feeling so ill or getting worse.

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: to her whatever they decide as it cant be easy just now.



:hug:


----------



## tiggertea

tanks for the update on logie girls 
thinking of her and little hannah.


----------



## KatienSam

aww big :hugs: to logie and pixiekitty

xx


----------



## March mummy

Woo hope Logie and Hannah Ok, 

how are you feeling now Bean?

Glad you got hte consultant thing sorted katie.

Katy glad you got to speak to Luke and send him loads of sweets, think baby hoping he can have some too.

Feeling a bit better now have been to my MW appointment, although ahd a funny turn jsut outside which was quite scary, but blood pressure and everything normal. They have decide now that I not going ot be given my second dose of ANti D as my system already has wierd antibodies in it. Err it didnt until they gave me the first dose anyway! 

Stupid people.

It really annoyed me as where I jsut been transfered to this mw as new area was supposed to be booked in for an 1hur appointment so she could go through everything and find out what has and hasnt been done but the receptionist fucked up and only booked me in for 15 mins so was told that I would have to reschedule for another day, had to complain as I was suppose to have the appointment last week but they were full so am already a week late, kicked up a fuss so they actually saw me this time for about 25 mins but made everyone elses appointmenets run over. 

Baby now in right position which is good although he not engaged, he was when she first felt him slightly but whilst was in there he popped back out so they think I defo not going to be early.

But it was the wierdest thing, before I even became pregnant I had this dream about having a baby and this big Black MW delivering hte baby (dont know why) anf everythign about hte birth went wrong and I nearly ended up killing the MW delivering the baby, so the whole way through this pregnancy I said to mum that I glad my MW is not a big black woman (its not that I have anythign against a big black woman delivering my child just because of this dream) but the MW I saw today that one of the MW that may be delivering my baby was the exact woman I saw in my dream (and I had never met her before) So I really scared now that I going to try and kill her and my baby not going to be well when born. Im sure its totally irrational but I terrified about it. 

Still feel really light headed today but think thats from my glands being up must have caught my brothers cold and sore throat but just got the throat bit. (my glands go up as soon as get any kind of problem with throat as have irrated tonsils from having tonsilitis a few years ago, although they refuse to take my tonsils out because I refused antibiotics when had tonsilitus. Grrr.

(ok i think my wierd rant and craziness over) going to re head out and collect my iron tablet prescription thats been sitting on side since beginning of January to be taken in, and probably go and get a cheesecake for dinner or maybe for pips sake an artic roll (maybe both) :rofl:

Catch you all later.

:hug:


----------



## pippam116

lol march mummy i gone off it now, im onto crumble n custard, yummy, :rofl: glad u managed to get a bit longer with midwife, and hope that your neg thoughts pass, take it easy if your getting funny turns.!! :hugs:


----------



## mummymadness

Sods law my tooth is killing , I swear its talk of dentists that set it off lol .
I just took some pain killers , I know im not suppose to take anything while pregnant but its really tender .
i hope March gets here quick . x .


----------



## pippam116

aww hope the pain dies down mm, i'll second march coming quickly so i can have mine out soon. :hugs:


----------



## jms895

I am sure these bloody Iron tablets have constipated me, though I am currently on 2 x 20ml of lactulose a day and 2 x fibrefgel sachets and not been for 4 days I cannot bloody believe it now. Gonna have to have a pan full of mushy peas for tea! I am not taking these tablets anymore.....

Marchmummy hope you are ok after your funny turn?

MM dont rush March to come I aint ready :dohh:


----------



## KatienSam

March isnt far off MM!! Wonder how many March babys will be born in Feb???


----------



## pippam116

haha mushypeas :finger: rather u than me :hugs:


----------



## aurora32

Toothache is the worst kind of pain out no matter what you do, unless its horse traquilizers, you never seem to be able to alleviate the pain and it has to be a visit to a dentist.


----------



## jms895

Pip :finger: I love peas so ha!! :rofl:
Maybe with some chips from the chippie too :rofl:
Yes girls I agree tooth ache is god awful! Hope it eases for you xx but then again isnt childbirth worse? :lol:


----------



## Shifter

:hugs: to Logie.

Gemma - paracetamol is safe to take hun, hope the toothache passes soon :hugs:


----------



## jms895

KatienSam said:


> March isnt far off MM!! Wonder how many March babys will be born in Feb???

Inlcuding the 3 we already have, I will take a flying guess at 15! As a few of the mums due early march will go at 37-39 weeks xx
Thats a scary thought...... :headspin:


----------



## aurora32

jms895 said:


> I am sure these bloody Iron tablets have constipated me, though I am currently on 2 x 20ml of lactulose a day and 2 x fibrefgel sachets and not been for 4 days I cannot bloody believe it now. Gonna have to have a pan full of mushy peas for tea! I am not taking these tablets anymore.....
> 
> Marchmummy hope you are ok after your funny turn?
> 
> MM dont rush March to come I aint ready :dohh:

Dried apricots or prune juice Jade will help with both Iron intake and constipation, hate when you cant go to the loo makes you feel awful, all slow and sluggish.


:hug:


----------



## KatienSam

im going for 9! x


----------



## pippam116

horse traquilizers...can i get some pls? :rofl: i dont do mushy peas jade :finger: enjoy them though :lol:


----------



## aurora32

jms895 said:


> Pip :finger: I love peas so ha!! :rofl:
> Maybe with some chips from the chippie too :rofl:
> Yes girls I agree tooth ache is god awful! Hope it eases for you xx but then again isnt childbirth worse? :lol:

Its a different kind of pain but yeah it is meant to be......:)


----------



## jms895

Thanks Aurora hun, i must be bad as not even the lactulose and fibregel shifting it :rofl: I feel very heavy and getting pains now. I will try some califig later if no luck xx


----------



## pippam116

11 for me! oh why not its only a guess lol! :)


----------



## jms895

Katie how many March mums do we have altogether now?
Any more hicks today?
xx


----------



## jms895

pippam116 said:


> 11 for me! oh why not its only a guess lol! :)

Yes and I think you and Katie will be 2 of them! :cloud9:


----------



## March mummy

including the 3 we already have I will go for 10. As a few already seemed to want to be feb babys such as Fierce ANgel and Logie, plus possibly Pixies. Afterall that makes 6 already and then ther isth einevitable early by a week one that are due begininng of MArch like yourself Katie.


----------



## pippam116

and theres caz who's being induced, its totting up, :)


----------



## jms895

March mummy great minds think alike :rofl:


----------



## jms895

Oh yeah Pip, thats about 8 already then! So I reckon my figure of 15 may still stand.... maybe even more! Depends how many pineapples you lot can eat and if Katy can think of some recipes to cook with them :rofl:


----------



## aurora32

I say 12 including the 3 we have, and think that Logie, Pip, Caz, Katie and possibly Fierce Angel will be among those early impatient bubs.



:hug::hug::hug:


----------



## jms895

Snap Claire! :hugs:


----------



## katycam

i reckon 15 is about right!


----------



## jms895

Katy me and you are very close, who do you reckon will go first? I reckon me.....


----------



## March mummy

15 seems like a lot :rofl:but I kinda swaying that way too. Hmm I have a cookbook all on things to make with pineapple maybe I should start making some of them as this baby estimated to be late. :rofl:


----------



## tiggertea

update on pix:

she may have a uti but it's nothing more serious thankfully :)


----------



## pippam116

rofl jade, i dont do eating pineaple in huge ammounts n giving myself the shits :finger:, though i have had curry today, what a coincidence, i would have said more cos theres loads due same day as me, and 2 weeks of term fall in feb, just watch me go all the way and beyond... :lol:


----------



## pippam116

glad pixie is ok! xx


----------



## jms895

Pip you reckon more then?

Pineapple is orrible I think, I like the juice just not the texture of the fruit

March mummy you will have to make us all a pineapple pie or stew :rofl:


----------



## katycam

jms i reckon it should be me lol :)


----------



## jms895

Pixiekitty :hugs: glad to hear all is well xx


----------



## jms895

katycam said:


> jms i reckon it should be me lol :)

Bet we both have to be induced :rofl:


----------



## Shifter

Hmm, not really up for putting a guess on how many of us will pop early. But I'd not go rushing any first timers as it's pretty unlikely they'll go early naturally. I've just been reading up on gestation length and induction rates etc. I didn't know that the system we use in the UK for calculating EDD is over 200 years old and not based on any empirical evidence :dohh: 

According to more recent research gestation for first timers is an average of 288 days, not 280 and is best calculated this way:

LMP - 3 months +15 days making my EDD 20th March, not the 12th.

So I'll be waiting patiently until then! At least I hope I'll stay patient!


----------



## pippam116

id piss if you both had yours b4 me :rofl:


----------



## jms895

Shifter interesting, before I work it out, when you say 3 months, how do you mean? 30 days or 28 or back calendar exact date ie 24th Aug, 24th June etc thanks :hugs:


----------



## jms895

pippam116 said:


> id piss if you both had yours b4 me :rofl:

I wouldnt :finger: I am not ready :lol:


----------



## Shifter

jms895 said:


> Shifter interesting, before I work it out, when you say 3 months, how do you mean? 30 days or 28 or back calendar exact date ie 24th Aug, 24th June etc thanks :hugs:

The article doesn't say, but I just counted back 3 calendar months from 5th June to 5th March, added the 15 and it came out 8 days from my original LMP date.


----------



## tiggertea

i dont think i'll ever be ready for baby at this rate :cry:

having a st1tty day with money hassles etc and hubby's making me feel like it's my fault (know he doesn't mean to but that's how i feel) that's y i'm a bit on the quiet side today - trying to work it all out. need a get rich quick scheme

:hugs: to all


----------



## aurora32

Well according to the medium my mum went to see in January im meant to go 2/3 weeks early as this baby is impatient to get out :rolleyes::rolleyes::rolleyes: and with 2 of my pg's went 1 day over due to long labour and 1 day early, other 2 were 1 week 2 weeks early as was induced so i have not a clue when il go, anyones guess 


:hug::hug::hug:


----------



## jms895

288 days would make me due April 9th! Would have been induced way before then........

Its so difficult to work out.
Will try the other way now thanks Shifter


----------



## Shifter

:hugs: Debz. I hate money. I hope you guys work it out soon :hugs:


----------



## jms895

My original due date was 2nd April due to LMP and they moved it at the scan, so I reckon I will be a April mummy x


----------



## jms895

Debz :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## pippam116

claire, i would guess between 28- 3rd march for you. debz men and money dont go together well :O hope you sort things out.


----------



## KatienSam

i still think i will go late!! No more hicks since i sat down, going to clean my bathroom in a mo though, now im rested after the long walk lol

i found sitting on my birthing ball whilst doing my ironing quite enjoyable earlier, it really relieved my back.. maybe it will encourage me to do a bit more later!!!

im going to buy a steam generator iron hopefully next week after iv tested my sisters, it may make ironing exciting and i will then finish it all ha ha!!

x


----------



## tiggertea

katie - those steam generator irons are fab.... sainsbury's had good ones at £45 yesterday too.... saving of £85


----------



## KatienSam

oooo thanks tiggertea i dont know if i can make it to next week without buying one lol, i wana wizz through my ironing lol

xx


----------



## aurora32

:hugs::hugs::hugs: Debz hope things sort themselves out soon, nothing worse than worrying about money


:hug:


----------



## beancounter

i got a new steamy iron for 25 quid from sainsburys in the sale, v. good for creasing OHs trews. And I always sit on my ball at the complicator. To justify the huge amount of tim I spend here :blush:

Money causes so many problems, I was talking bout it with a pal because I could have gone into the oil industry and earnt stupid money pretending BP refineries pump of flowers instead of a thick black goo that kills everything, yet instead I chose not to. And as a result I am treated badly because I am self employed and thus scum. Banks are horrid to me, and I have never run up debt or done anything to deserve it, and even 'regular' people I meet start asking me if I'm going to become a teacher or telling me they are going to find me a job, as if having a salary is the be all and end all :/ sucky.

Anyhoo, I have taken a pic where i manage to look less like a hideous troll so I will post it on the bumps thread xx


----------



## pippam116

oh bean you looked fine on the pic you posted earlier, but am still off to have a nose at your other one ! :hugs:


----------



## Shifter

beancounter said:


> Money causes so many problems, I was talking bout it with a pal because I could have gone into the oil industry and earnt stupid money pretending BP refineries pump of flowers instead of a thick black goo that kills everything, yet instead I chose not to. And as a result I am treated badly because I am self employed and thus scum. Banks are horrid to me, and I have never run up debt or done anything to deserve it, and even 'regular' people I meet start asking me if I'm going to become a teacher or telling me they are going to find me a job, as if having a salary is the be all and end all :/ sucky.

Yeah, what's so great about the rat race anyway? Who wants that? I would far rather have time to do what I want and be happy, hopefully make a bit of money from it, than spend 10 hours a day away from my home. The work-life balance in this country is totally screwed. People should be encouraged to have a healthier balance. But they aren't :hissy:


----------



## mummymadness

Hi ladies , Pain killers just kicked in ahhhhh Bliss lol .
Im not eating my tea till a little later thow so i dont flare it up , sooo happy that parecetomal is safe in pregnancy phewwwww i needed that .

I guess at 8 mummies will go in Feb :) , I really cannot believe its just around the corner , I know lots of us are dying to meet baby and allot are feeling not ready at all lol.But i guarentee you will all fall in love instantly **Hugs** . xxxxxx .


----------



## katycam

i hate how everything revolves around money. Im not going to be working for a few years now because im lucky Luke is on a good wage, but i suppose its danger money.

JMS i will cry if i go overdue. I am ready now!!


----------



## tiggertea

i agree - the rat race sucks!

we got ourselves into a little bit too much debt too early (i had credit cards and hubby had loans, even before we met) and now every penny seems to be going on paying it all back. What with the current financial crisis round the world - all those companies seem to be wanting full payment here and now.... can't work out how to get round it all! (sorry - ranting again!) thinking i might have to sell my car at the mo but that won't get me much (it's an almost 9 yr old corsa)


----------



## mummymadness

p.s = I just know im going to go on the 20th of March .
Other 2 were 6 daysover exactly so in my head i have mentally told myself this one will be too .
Please little my little boy be differenta nd not come late lol . xx .


----------



## pippam116

mm hope your lil blue bump donest come late :hugs:


----------



## pippam116

doesn't :doh:


----------



## mummymadness

lol thanks hun so do i , The pregnancy is soo soooo different to the other 2 thats my hope lol .


----------



## pippam116

lol i know what you mean, all of mine have been so different, the only similarity with any was when the first 2 decided to arrive. :lol:


----------



## Shifter

tiggertea said:


> i agree - the rat race sucks!
> 
> we got ourselves into a little bit too much debt too early (i had credit cards and hubby had loans, even before we met) and now every penny seems to be going on paying it all back. What with the current financial crisis round the world - all those companies seem to be wanting full payment here and now.... can't work out how to get round it all! (sorry - ranting again!) thinking i might have to sell my car at the mo but that won't get me much (it's an almost 9 yr old corsa)

I can totally relate to the whole debt thing, credit cards, loans, student loans etc. But hun, I'm almost 100% sure that creditors cannot change the repayment terms of the original agreement. So if they are now demanding higher repayments you can probably fight them on it. You might want to check out this forum for advice: https://www.consumeractiongroup.co.uk/forum/general-debt-issues/

HTH xxx


----------



## March mummy

They not allowed to change the payment type unless you have been late with payments and they have informed you that theat is there intention atleast a month in advance.

Glad Pixie OK after all.

Money sucks I say we would be better off without it but as I have none and am not as have people chasing me for it (maybe tht not right). :rofl:

I just went to sainsburys and now feel really fat, first I got told off by a stranger for walking around in the icy conditions and if iwas going to that I should be careful and walk in the road. (err thanks for that advice, I was being careful believe it or not.) Then Sainsburys are having two for one on all Cheesecake 2 for £1 so I had to buy some and then they had doughnut rings for 20p in the reduced aisle as they had to be eaten today. blush: they were eaten before I left the car park) Oops. And they had crisps on sale too. My favourite kind Quavers and French Fries. yummy.

I cant believe how much I've just eaten. :rofl: 

Hmm cant remember who mentioned the dumplings made from vegetable suet (atora vegetable) I always use this as its my favourite and they do make the best dumplings most defineatly. yummy (i want stew now but got a pie cooking nicely in the oven for tea. Hmm not sure I actually could eat it now but still. I sure by time its cooked I will be able to manage it.

P.s I think my cat wants to say hi as keeps typing hi on the computer as he climbing. I have a genius cat that thinks he a dog and is greedy, hmm.


----------



## rickster

I saw my midwife again today and all is well with the little bunny. It's growing just fine and still head down which is great.I saw different midwifes before and everytime I asked about the birthingpool I kept getting told things like well I can not say if it is possible and the doctor has to decide or it can only be decided on the date of the birth. The midwife today though was brilliant I told her about my SPD and my arthritis and she was very supportive. I told her about my intentions in using the birthing pool and and she was all for it, she even wrote it on my notes saying I'd like to use if it's free. I am dead happy with that. All the other people I saw before all like oh well yes you have pain well it's pregnancy isn't it. None of the midwifes have kids though and really no clue what the pain is like.So basicially I am very bouncy today.


----------



## pippam116

glad you had an understanding midwife , it does help :) and better still when they have done it all before themselves! :happydance:


----------



## Deb_baby

Shifter said:


> Hmm, not really up for putting a guess on how many of us will pop early. But I'd not go rushing any first timers as it's pretty unlikely they'll go early naturally. I've just been reading up on gestation length and induction rates etc. I didn't know that the system we use in the UK for calculating EDD is over 200 years old and not based on any empirical evidence :dohh:
> 
> According to more recent research gestation for first timers is an average of 288 days, not 280 and is best calculated this way:
> 
> LMP - 3 months +15 days making my EDD 20th March, not the 12th.

im confused by all of this, my books says that you add on 10 days from last LMP but im confused by it all anyway, my LMP was 30th may but only bled for 2 days but when first went to midwife she said it was an implantation bleeding and put my due date to 22nd Feb then i saw a new midwife and she put me to march 15th but she said i would of concieved in middle of June and OH went on holiday on the 4th of June so god knows,

babys been big last few scans and when she said i measured 38 weeks on friday midwife said that put me closer to original date....so confusing.

Been feeling bleurgh since got home this afternoon, went for a sleep but still dont feel too right, and baby hasnt moved since before i got into dentist. but the numbness has gone and i can drink juice again just need to decide what to eat x x


----------



## jms895

Hope you all get your babies when you want them!! :hugs:


----------



## claire-lou

:happydance::happydance:I got the ring off:happydance::happydance:

Now have 1 rather sore finger but don't have to pay for ring repairing.

Hope Logie and Pixie are both ok


----------



## pippam116

yayyyy :happydance: keep it off now lol


----------



## lolly101

Claire Lou glad you got your ring off, I had a scary moment with my engagement ring earlier...

:hug: to Pixie, glad shes ok

:hug::hugs::hug: to Logie...good luck at the weekend hun...you nearly there for a cuddle

i reckon 12 of us will go in Feb..Bean are you being induced at 38 weeks?? That would make you a feb Mum too....


Rickster glad your mw app was good...


----------



## icculcaz

well im booked in at the hospital for next wednesday...... but gotta have a scan with top dude @ sheff hosp on friday as theres something shadowy on scarletts brain area what needs to be checked out first. joy.


----------



## lolly101

icculcaz said:


> well im booked in at the hospital for next wednesday...... but gotta have a scan with top dude @ sheff hosp on friday as theres something shadowy on scarletts brain area what needs to be checked out first. joy.

good luck hun.:hugs: hope they put your mind at rest


----------



## pippam116

icculcaz said:


> well im booked in at the hospital for next wednesday...... but gotta have a scan with top dude @ sheff hosp on friday as theres something shadowy on scarletts brain area what needs to be checked out first. joy.

hope everything does ok :hugs:


----------



## icculcaz

well on the bright side least they found a brain......... :lol:


----------



## pippam116

:lol: did they seem overly concerned? wed omg are you excited about that?? x


----------



## icculcaz

sidra just wants to make sure and be cautious. n yup i cant wait to get it over with....


----------



## katycam

so much for me cooking dinner again, i just ate a massive chinese. ooops!!


----------



## pippam116

so soon, keep busy then n make the most of the last few days, :) x


----------



## pippam116

:rofl: katy there's always tomorrow which reminds me we will be having lasagne, but you wont want any of mine cos u had it yesterday :lol:


----------



## lolly101

pippam116 said:


> :rofl: katy there's always tomorrow which reminds me we will be having lasagne, but you wont want any of mine cos u had it yesterday :lol:


we got lasagne tomorrow too...chinese on sat!!!:rofl:

Katy be good tomorrow!!:rofl:It's good you giving LO lots of diff things to try...


----------



## pippam116

my freezer rammed for the first few weeks after bubs here and i sick of buying crap so only got enough for few meals and will go again in a few days, curry today that lasagne tomoz, sausage mash n veg fri, gammon baby pots n salad sat yum yum cant i eat it all today lol


----------



## mummymadness

Evening ladies , Im just gonne text Logie in a moment to see how she has got on , I just need to find where i put that damn phone down lol .
I had left over lasagne from yesterday for tea lol , I couldnt be bothered to start from scratch with a new meal lol .

I have decided iam skint and dont want baby early now lol , He can stay put untill about the 10th of March lol .

Hows every one this evening ? .

Im looking forward to M/W again tommorrow , Andys at work tonight so im off to play poker online some where win some pennies lol . x .


----------



## lolly101

Evening MM..give Logie my love...

Enjoy mw tomorrow hun..hope she can let you have that growth scan you want..

I got another growth scan tomorrow.. x fingers its ok. We are going to sort out the nappies tonight, I hope they are ok they are a lot of money!:blush:

good luck with the Poker!!


----------



## pippam116

lol mm win big! then share :rofl:i've got mw fri and quite excited as im meeting the 5 community mw's that do homebirths just incase mins off when my lo arrives, so sort of a meeting so they know what to expect and the plan of action, was chuffed when mw said we were doing that, puts my mind at rest, let us know how logie is hun,when you find your fone :)

x


----------



## pippam116

lolly i wouldnt know where to start with the nappies, i looked at them and got lost in it all,


----------



## mummymadness

Thanks hun , I love poker will never make my millions (Im too stubborn to back down lol) But i do love it .
As soon as i find that sodding phone ill let Logie know were all thinking of her :) .

Ill text you tommorrow hun , Will be thinking of you hope it all goes well .

Iam going to try my hardest to ask M/W for the scan , I know iam probably very irrational but if it puts my mind at rest its got to be worth it .

Hope u have a fab evening . xxxx .


----------



## lolly101

pippam116 said:


> lolly i wouldnt know where to start with the nappies, i looked at them and got lost in it all,

LOL I have had to do a lot of working out, I hope I worked it out right or I've just spent loads of money for no reason:blush:...

Good luck with your mw's too hun..good you getting a plan of action:hugs:


----------



## aurora32

Logie Just got a bed at about 8pm so thinks she will be in over nite, doesnt think she will find out much tonite crossed she will find out tomorrow what they are going to do with regards baby.

Big hugs hunn hope you have a good nite we are all thinking of you.


:hug::hug:


----------



## tiggertea

completely off-topic i know but how many paracetamol are we allowed to take in one go? :rofl: i know it will be a max of 2, but are we better just to take 1?
i've been super-good and took none my whole pregnancy but can't stick this headache anymore tonight and am giving in.....


----------



## tiggertea

thanks for update on logie :hugs:


----------



## pippam116

thanks lolly, its really settled me over the last 2 weeks knowing i get to see them fri, and glad i made it to now without another speedy arrival, pass fri ill be more than ready for any hurdles, claire thanks for the update i hope logie gets plenty of rest and gets somewhere tomorrow,xx


----------



## mummymadness

I took 2 earlier hun for toothache hun so think 2 is ok. xxx .


----------



## pippam116

:hugs:


tiggertea said:


> thanks for update on logie :hugs:

you can take 2 i think , lol, but i usually take one and it usually works as ive not used them for 90% of the pregnancy, 1 knocks me out these days lol hope the headache shifts for u.:hugs:


----------



## lolly101

Thanks for the update in Logie Aurora

Debz I think we are ok to take 2 hun...Have you had enough to drink? I get headaches if I haven't, sometimes I can get rid of one by drinking some water:hugs: hope it goes soon for you


----------



## tiggertea

thanks ladies! :) off to pop some magic pills now then :lol: drinking plenty hasnt worked this time - think i'm doing too much thinking and worrying tonight is my biggest problem! :blush: maybe run a nice warm bath and try to relax 4 a while.

mm - good luck with the poker!


omg caz - this time next week you will have your baby!!! :happydance:


----------



## icculcaz

i got bg plans for the inbetweent days!


----------



## lolly101

Pip another 10 posts and you'll be chat happy like us!!!:rofl:


----------



## pippam116

good! full schedule i say aslong as not too much


----------



## pippam116

oohh you saying i can post another ten in 1 go :rofl:


----------



## tiggertea

it took me half a year to get "chat happy" status - takes pip a month.... :rofl:


----------



## lolly101

pippam116 said:


> oohh you saying i can post another ten in 1 go :rofl:

Theres only one answer to that :finger:

Debz prob all that money hassle isn't helping at all:hugs:


----------



## rickster

pippam116 said:


> glad you had an understanding midwife , it does help :) and better still when they have done it all before themselves! :happydance:

it does. the otehr one's are all young and don't seem to really care which makes me think why you wanna do that job?


----------



## mummymadness

I didnt even realise i was a happy chatter i thought i was a miserable one lol lol lol .



EDIT = OMG iam an offical bnb addict arghhhh lol .


----------



## tiggertea

yup - hubby just came downstairs and took all the letters off me - banned me from reading em/ thinking about it for at least the rest of the night (he's going back to work tomorrow and knows i'll hunt them out again and worry some more :blush:) Hear the bath running too so think he's in "make her feel better" mode lol bless him - after me giving him a hard time over his man-flu! :)


----------



## pippam116

:rofl:


tiggertea said:


> it took me half a year to get "chat happy" status - takes pip a month.... :rofl:

:happydance: i talk shite far too much, get carried away then dont shut up.. :rofl: couldnt have described myself better i reckon, though i dont usually mean anything by it, :hugs: 

as my fellow neighbours might say "chatting gas"----> can i have that status? 

:rofl:


----------



## lolly101

Mm you not miserable at all!

In fact none of us are!!!

Debz it took me 6 months too!:rofl:


----------



## aurora32

tiggertea said:


> it took me half a year to get "chat happy" status - takes pip a month.... :rofl:

:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:

if a month, only joking!!!




:hug::hug::hug::hug:


----------



## lolly101

tiggertea said:


> yup - hubby just came downstairs and took all the letters off me - banned me from reading em/ thinking about it for at least the rest of the night (he's going back to work tomorrow and knows i'll hunt them out again and worry some more :blush:) Hear the bath running too so think he's in "make her feel better" mode lol bless him - after me giving him a hard time over his man-flu! :)

Ahh bless him...:hugs:


----------



## pippam116

thanks lolly :finger: :rofl: rickster, i know the feeling luckily this time my midwife is really nice, and has 3 kids of her own, and means well. i feel blessed compared to some i have met.

:rofl: mm


----------



## pippam116

alright alright rub it in girls :rofl: 

:finger:


----------



## mummymadness

Awwwww Tigger take the suck up hun lol .
Allways nice when they have one of thoose moments , Lap it up hun . And i know its sooo much easier said then done but try not worry **Hugs**.

p.s my new philisophy , to all debt companies "You can have what i have and that is sod all lol".


----------



## tiggertea

it's pick on pip day! :finger: 
thats what you get for teasing me about my arctic roll!!!

hehehehe


----------



## pippam116

here here!! ( the debt thing)

arctic roll sucks boooooooooo :rofl:


----------



## aurora32

pippam116 said:


> alright alright rub it in girls :rofl:
> 
> :finger:

:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


Proof is there.......:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## lolly101

Pip I think it makes all the diff when they have been thru childbrith themselves...how can they know when they havn't done it???


----------



## mummymadness

shooooot got called with 2 6 off suit and they bloody won .... Ametures peeehhhhh .


----------



## aurora32

mummymadness said:


> Awwwww Tigger take the suck up hun lol .
> Allways nice when they have one of thoose moments , Lap it up hun . And i know its sooo much easier said then done but try not worry **Hugs**.
> 
> p.s my new philisophy , to all debt companies "You can have what i have and that is sod all lol".

thats a very good philosophy to adopt Gemma, cant get blood from a stone now can they.



:hug::hug:


----------



## tiggertea

mummymadness said:


> Awwwww Tigger take the suck up hun lol .
> Allways nice when they have one of thoose moments , Lap it up hun . And i know its sooo much easier said then done but try not worry **Hugs**.
> 
> p.s my new philisophy , to all debt companies "You can have what i have and that is sod all lol".

my philosophy is normally that one too mm! think it's my hormones getting the better of me today! glad i'm not the only one that just wants to go :finger: to the lot of em tho! :lol:


----------



## pippam116

lolly101 said:


> Pip I think it makes all the diff when they have been thru childbrith themselves...how can they know when they havn't done it???

exactly my theory, you wouldnt believe some of the things i've seen said to my friend whos overdue now on her first, they so thinkkkk they can get away with it :dohh:


----------



## pippam116

jade will have to change her knick knick's by the time she's looked at all these :finger: 


:lol:


----------



## tiggertea

ok pip - what you gonna say in ur last 2 posts as a mere "active" member?

something wise to remember the moment.....

EDIT: SEE BELOW!


----------



## tiggertea

just so we all remember forever the moment pip became "chat happy" ......



pippam116 said:


> jade will have to change her knick knick's by the time she's looked at all these :finger:
> 
> 
> :lol:

:rofl:


----------



## aurora32

lolly101 said:


> Pip I think it makes all the diff when they have been thru childbrith themselves...how can they know when they havn't done it???

But have any of you found that the majority of midwives have no kids of their own so no first hand experience.

:hug::hug:


----------



## pippam116

i made it im not a chat happy virgin :happydance::happydance::happydance:

let's have some of tigger's arctic roll to celebrate :rofl:


----------



## pippam116

aurora32 said:


> lolly101 said:
> 
> 
> Pip I think it makes all the diff when they have been thru childbrith themselves...how can they know when they havn't done it???
> 
> But have any of you found that the majority of midwives have no kids of their own so no first hand experience.
> 
> :hug::hug:Click to expand...

yes! i wont go there or you'll get a further 200 posts, and im a chat happy texter too arnt i claire :rofl:


----------



## tiggertea

pippam116 said:


> i made it im not a chat happy virgin :happydance::happydance::happydance:
> 
> let's have some of tigger's arctic roll to celebrate :rofl:

you're welcome to it...... i went off the notion as soon as i had it in the blinkin freezer! :gun:

well, i was right ladies - the bath was for me.... lots of bubbles and even a few candles (shocker - i don't normally get candles except for birthday or something!?) 
should be back later but if not - enjoy the rest of your evening and sorry for my ranting :blush:

:hugs: to all my lovely march mum buddies - you're stars the lot of ya! :cry:


----------



## pippam116

enjoy the bath, and watever else u may get up to ;) .. speak later or if not NN :hugs:


----------



## lolly101

:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl: Pips 1000th post!!! classic hun!!!:finger:

Yes arctic roll!!! dan made jelly too we could share that!!

My midwife with Dan had no experience...it was a "he"!!!:rofl::haha::winkwink: Actually I ask myself why did he want to be a mw???


----------



## pippam116

:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:

fook sorry im not sexist but i would have died, i share my every hair, body part and so forth with my midwife, consultant nurse etc doctor male no probs but oh golly gosh id be horified with a male midwife :rofl:


----------



## icculcaz

haha check out my join date n status.... i feel left out lol


----------



## lolly101

As Dan was my first I was so frightened I don't think I would have cared if he had 2 heads(actually he would have if he was a man!!:blush:)...I had a c section so it wasn't so bad!!!

Enjoy your bath Debz :hugs:


----------



## lolly101

icculcaz said:


> haha check out my join date n status.... i feel left out lol

Caz you only have a few posts left to make, you have found us so you'll be there v soon!!
:hugs:


----------



## icculcaz

male midwife??? one look @ my fanny n he'd run a mile


----------



## icculcaz

aye i;ll make it to 1k b4 bed


----------



## pippam116

:rofl: 2 heads hahahhahahahah sorry ive got the giggles... 

caz i got too much time on my hands what can i say :)

i've just turned around a bit too quickly and thought dh was stood starkers, fortunatly not :rofl:


----------



## aurora32

pippam116 said:


> aurora32 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lolly101 said:
> 
> 
> Pip I think it makes all the diff when they have been thru childbrith themselves...how can they know when they havn't done it???
> 
> But have any of you found that the majority of midwives have no kids of their own so no first hand experience.
> 
> :hug::hug:Click to expand...
> 
> yes! i wont go there or you'll get a further 200 posts, and im a chat happy texter too arnt i claire :rofl:Click to expand...

:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## icculcaz

im usually top spammer on websites......


----------



## pippam116

aurora32 said:


> pippam116 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aurora32 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lolly101 said:
> 
> 
> Pip I think it makes all the diff when they have been thru childbrith themselves...how can they know when they havn't done it???
> 
> But have any of you found that the majority of midwives have no kids of their own so no first hand experience.
> 
> :hug::hug:Click to expand...
> 
> yes! i wont go there or you'll get a further 200 posts, and im a chat happy texter too arnt i claire :rofl:Click to expand...
> 
> :rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:Click to expand...

:blush::blush::blush:


----------



## icculcaz

13 posts to go doooodoooodoooooo


----------



## pippam116

icculcaz said:


> male midwife??? one look @ my fanny n he'd run a mile

i've suddenly gone off my chops :rofl::rofl:


----------



## lolly101

pippam116 said:


> :rofl: 2 heads hahahhahahahah sorry ive got the giggles...
> 
> caz i got too much time on my hands what can i say :)
> 
> i've just turned around a bit too quickly and thought dh was stood starkers, fortunatly not :rofl:


:rofl::rofl::rofl: bit scary if they do that now aint it!!:rofl:


----------



## lolly101

pippam116 said:


> icculcaz said:
> 
> 
> male midwife??? one look @ my fanny n he'd run a mile
> 
> i've suddenly gone off my chops :rofl::rofl:Click to expand...


Pip I think I'm gonna give birth now!!! I'm glad I do my pelvic floors!!!:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:I have tears rolling down my face!!!


----------



## mummymadness

Iam a big hormonal silly woman .
Just sobbed my heart out , Seen the news that Jade goody wont live now . How horrid is that for a young mum .
Ohhh my gosh my heart pours for the woman . xxxxxxxxxx .


----------



## Mammy_pants

Evening girlies 

hows all the lovely march mummies doing :) 

x


----------



## pippam116

:rofl: , what on earth for, please please protect your chair and use tenna lady, i cant do my pelvic floor exercises the old hamburger often gets in the way of the squeezing bit :rofl:


----------



## pippam116

mummy m i saw it has spread but not in detail, its terrible news :hugs:


----------



## pippam116

Mammy_pants said:


> Evening girlies
> 
> hows all the lovely march mummies doing :)
> 
> x

evening mammy im a lil wild tonight, you ok? :hugs:


----------



## beancounter

hullo!
Hullo caz, hope scarlett is ok :hugs:

bin to yoga, OH went shopping and bought me cheesecake without being asked. Thats love, that is!


----------



## mummymadness

I know how awfull .
Its unimaginable . x .


----------



## lolly101

MM I agree, I feel so sad for her. All she is worried about is her 2 boys, bless her. I hope she has a miracle and is ok...

Mammy Pants I am good tonight too although Pip is trying to make all the March Mummies Feb Mummies tonight by makin us laugh them out!!! Do you feel calmer now about your Sister???x


----------



## icculcaz

i can honestly say my minge bears no resemblance to chops


----------



## pippam116

evening bean, how was yoga, and cheesecake without being ordered sounds perfecto. liked ur post on the bump thread just now :rofl:

mm- shes been so brave through it, xx


----------



## lolly101

icculcaz said:


> i can honestly say my minge bears no resemblance to chops


:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## Mammy_pants

icculcaz said:


> i can honestly say my minge bears no resemblance to chops

:rofl: :rofl: :rofl:

i just nearly chocked on my drink ha ha ha ha ha ha ha


----------



## icculcaz

eevnin bean:) i'll find out the full beef friday.... havnet told OH all the details he'll go apesh1t n i can do without it tbh. i just told him the annotated version


----------



## aurora32

pippam116 said:


> icculcaz said:
> 
> 
> male midwife??? one look @ my fanny n he'd run a mile
> 
> i've suddenly gone off my chops :rofl::rofl:Click to expand...

:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## icculcaz

i want cheezcake....
wil it help me heartburn?


n ftr im more a doner kebab or a cornish 'fanny' pasty lookin than chops


----------



## pippam116

icculcaz said:


> i can honestly say my minge bears no resemblance to chops

i can whole heartidly add i wasn't referring to your minge nor your fanny :rofl::rofl: i just happened to scroll across that comment when my chops were between me lips, i completely :rofl::rofl::rofl: and dropped one dh not looking impressed cos i wouldnt eat it after it dropped so he can have it :rofl: i would be slightly worried if any of us resembled chops :rofl:


----------



## Mammy_pants

pippam116 said:


> Mammy_pants said:
> 
> 
> Evening girlies
> 
> hows all the lovely march mummies doing :)
> 
> x
> 
> evening mammy im a lil wild tonight, you ok? :hugs:Click to expand...

ha ha we all have to go abit wild at time, it keeps us sane ha ha ha

yeah im ok now ive calmed down hehe :happydance:


----------



## pippam116

icculcaz said:


> i want cheezcake....
> wil it help me heartburn?
> 
> 
> n ftr im more a doner kebab or a cornish 'fanny' pasty lookin than chops

caz im pissing myself here tears are free flow and ive produced a puddle on my waterproof sofa cover, cheers mate, what a hoot :rofl:


----------



## icculcaz

aye.... my flaps may be big but they aint as meaty as chops... lmao


----------



## aurora32

pippam116 said:


> :rofl: , what on earth for, please please protect your chair and use tenna lady, i cant do my pelvic floor exercises the old hamburger often gets in the way of the squeezing bit :rofl:

:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:

OMG Pip i have tears rolling down my face and OH informed me if i wet the couch il be cleaning it.



:hug::hug:


----------



## Mammy_pants

ive just read about jade i hope she is going to be ok, she has been so strong so far! xx


----------



## lolly101

i'm so glad I'm vegetarian!! I don't think DH will ever be getting another chop in his life!!:rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## icculcaz

psst pip.......




:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:




waters gone yet????
 



Attached Files:







pasty.jpeg
File size: 2.3 KB
Views: 23


----------



## pippam116

aurora32 said:


> pippam116 said:
> 
> 
> :rofl: , what on earth for, please please protect your chair and use tenna lady, i cant do my pelvic floor exercises the old hamburger often gets in the way of the squeezing bit :rofl:
> 
> :rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:
> 
> OMG Pip i have tears rolling down my face and OH informed me if i wet the couch il be cleaning it.
> 
> 
> 
> :hug::hug:Click to expand...

i cant breath i cant see my specs are steamed up my head hurts, as does my chest from bouncing about with all the laughter, i seriously cant stop laughing , :rofl::rofl:


----------



## Mammy_pants

icculcaz said:


> aye.... my flaps may be big but they aint as meaty as chops... lmao


ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha i am really wetting my pants


----------



## lolly101

Why is it that body parts are all likened to meat?? hot dogs, hamburgers chops?


----------



## icculcaz

dunno but im hoping to sample OH's *Bierschinken later....
*


----------



## pippam116

icculcaz said:


> psst pip.......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> waters gone yet????

:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:

hey i got stitched up first time not second time im afraid i resemble the tin thing :rofl::rofl:
 



Attached Files:







bucket.jpg
File size: 2 KB
Views: 22









chops.jpg
File size: 3.7 KB
Views: 22


----------



## beancounter

beef curtains!! hahah
OMG

Cheezecake is the cure for all ills. I know what you mean about OH's, when mine gets worried he picks little stupidfights with me, and then I feel punished for not carrying his child good enough, and I get upset.. best not to telll em sometimeszx


----------



## pippam116

icculcaz said:


> dunno but im hoping to sample OH's *Bierschinken later....
> *

:rofl:


----------



## aurora32

pippam116 said:


> icculcaz said:
> 
> 
> psst pip.......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> waters gone yet????
> 
> :rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:
> 
> hey i got stitched up first time not second time im afraid i resemble the tin thing :rofl::rofl:Click to expand...

:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## lolly101

Oh dear!!! all this laughter!!!

I have to go and sort out these nappies now!!! Thank you guys you have made my night!!! Have good eves all of you and someone text me if anyone gives birth in the night!!:hug::hug::hug::hug::hug:


----------



## pippam116

lolly101 said:


> Oh dear!!! all this laughter!!!
> 
> I have to go and sort out these nappies now!!! Thank you guys you have made my night!!! Have good eves all of you and someone text me if anyone gives birth in the night!!:hug::hug::hug::hug::hug:

nn lolly, im not to blame if anyone does, :rofl::rofl:


----------



## icculcaz

nor am i....




OH says i got a fanny like a wizards sleeve not a bucket.....


----------



## aurora32

NN Lolly have a good evening and hope all goes well tomorrow with the scan


:hug::hug::hug::hug:


----------



## pippam116

caz theres a post for u on the lil game thread


----------



## icculcaz

theres a game thread????


----------



## pippam116

go back to third tri and its a couple fo lines down, i posted on it last :rofl: a word game but the last one is open for u :rofl:


----------



## icculcaz

i spied it..... lmao


----------



## pippam116

lol


----------



## icculcaz

we get worse,.....


----------



## icculcaz

oooh im now chat happy!!!!!!!!!!!!!! and off to get me sum *Bierschinken.....laterzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz wave

*


----------



## pippam116

:rofl: have fun nn x


----------



## Deb_baby

i just posted my bump pics on bump thread.

just took rubbish outside to bin but didnt even manage to get to the bin went flying down 3 steps and straight onto the snow took me ages to get back up now my bum hurts and im getting weird cramping pains in right side of belly - could i have done something harmful to baby? x


----------



## aurora32

Awww Deb, take a seat and rest for 1/2 an hour have a drink see how movement is if still in pain after that phne mw and see what she suggests hunn just to be safe


:hug::hug:


----------



## pippam116

deb as aurora sez hun if things dont settle or movements dont continue then call midwife or maternity... xx


----------



## KatienSam

OMG ladies i have just laughed my way through 10 pages about bloody beef curtains/burgers/chops/buckets/wizards sleeves/pasties :rofl: im getting BH's now and im sure a bit of wee dribbled out at one point!

you lot are crazy, but very very funny!

congrats to all those who became chat happy members, we should get a badge or something really lol - it took me quite a while to get that status and you lot made it in weeks/month ha ha

anyway hope your all ok, even if your stomach muscles are aching from the laughing

massive :hugs: to you all

xx


----------



## mummymadness

Wow ladies i popped off to play poker and missed tonnes lol .

I won by the way a lot yayyyyy :) .

You lot really do talk about the craziest subjects , I still cannot believe im a confirmed BnB addict OoOOOOOooooo .

Going to watch som Family guy see you all tommorrow . xx .


----------



## KatienSam

how many posts do you need for addict status?!


----------



## mummymadness

Lotttttttsssss , Too many lol .

I guess i got bored allot in first trimester lol , Keep typing Katie hun you must be nearly close . x .


----------



## KatienSam

hopefully its 2000 posts lol i want to be an addict before i have baby (never thought i'd say that lol)


----------



## jms895

pippam116 said:


> jade will have to change her knick knick's by the time she's looked at all these :finger:
> 
> 
> :lol:

Damn right pip, you lot make me piss!

You talk shite, women of my hear :hugs:

Caz hope scan goes ok and how exciting about having bubs next week!! xx


----------



## jms895

Katie I think you need 2000

I nearly have 3000 :wohoo: 

I TALK SHITE!!!! FACT


----------



## tiggertea

o dear o dear ladies! I don't actually think we deserve that "ladies" title after the turn the convo took last night!!! :rofl: if it were men talking like that we'd slap em silly :grr: :rofl:

gotta love the march mums!


----------



## lolly101

Morning girls!!!

Well I am still laughing!! I have clean knicks on now too!!!

I wanna be an addict!!! I might start my own thread and just keep typing rubbish!!! I can have a convo with myself!!!:rofl:

Got my scan today so I'll post later..



Love you guys xxxx


----------



## tiggertea

u talk to yourself anyway lolly - we don't listen :finger: :rofl: 

in fine sarcastic form today.... sorry :blush:


----------



## tiggertea

aw lolly - me was only jokin! :hugs:


----------



## mars Mummy

Hi i am due in March the 26th, Will be a surprise what it is.


----------



## tiggertea

welcome to the madhouse mars....
hope you like to chat! :)


----------



## katycam

my god! what did i miss last night! you lot are mental!!

hope everyone is ok today :)


----------



## pippam116

moaning fellow ship mates :lol: , my gutts ache, and i'm still laughing :rofl:
wat a hoot, though we did lower the tone a little :blush: :finger:

Welcome new march mum, :hugs:

lolly let us know how scan goes gl hun :hugs:

:hugs: for any one who needs them 

we are snowed in again :cry: and its falling thick and fast.


----------



## icculcaz

mooooooooooooooooooorning! had a crap nights sleep. got trapped wind/poo and when i lay down scarlett lies on my intestines...... nice of her eh?
gonna start on the housework today............. theoretically..


----------



## pippam116

icculcaz said:


> mooooooooooooooooooorning! had a crap nights sleep. got trapped wind/poo and when i lay down scarlett lies on my intestines...... nice of her eh?
> gonna start on the housework today............. theoretically..

morning caz, :hugs: for the shite night of sleep, don't talk to me about wind, dh kindly errupted and i spent 20 mins being sick this monring. :hissy:

hope you get thta housework done :rofl: mine might get done in lil dribs n drabs if i get bored. :rofl:


----------



## icculcaz

well i wiped a side down and filled the mop bucket up with water n dettol.... the intentions there.....


so its not just me who spends a good time on a morning bonding with ralf n huey..... :hugs:


----------



## beancounter

I hate to lower the tone right back down, but I have been wondering how much mozart i need to play peanut to compensate for 9 months of near continual parping. I was particularly tuneful last night, luckily that didnt stop me falling into a coma. 

good luck with your scan lolly!


----------



## Deb_baby

got some movement from baby this morning finally, thinking the anaesthetic made it sleepy..i do still have a sore butt though from falling :( hope everyone is good this morning x x


----------



## icculcaz

deb get resting missus!!!!!


n bean ur too far gone for mozart to even get near compensating for your windy bum.... hahahahahaha



ok the floor in here is now clean and the dogs blanket has just finished in the washer...


----------



## beancounter

ah dammit the little buggers head is too big anyway, don't want any more brains forming anyhoo. It will have to make do with thechemical brothers or led zepplin or whatever random tune im listening to. 

Pyjama day for you debs I think. I declare an international pyjama day for pregnant debs today, it will explain why I am not at the swimming pool going up and down. 

Someone check that I am packing my hospital bags today cos I still havent started...


----------



## pippam116

hope u feeling better debs n glad bubs moving, bean hahahhaha, please please stop the snow im not joking its ridiculous here!


----------



## icculcaz

i'll remind ya bean..... i got mine to resort out today as i been informed im in 4 a few days after birth


----------



## Deb_baby

we got our house :) :happydance: move in on the 21st..had to push the tennant out because they said they wernt leaving til end of march, so quite lucky as me and stuarts last day in our house is the 20th but the boss said we can stay til were ready.

going to be really gutted though as i had already did babys nursery in this house and dont think i can manage anymore decorating.

I havent packed my hospital bag either, I bought most of stuff but OH has packed it away in one of the many boxes hes packed up.

Going up to Aberdeen this weekend :D need to pick up my buggy :happydance: just hope this snow clears up a bit.

I think pip will be a bnb addict by end of month haha x x


----------



## pippam116

hahahha probs debs, im either here or ebay :)


----------



## icculcaz

woooohooooo deb :) great news 4 ya!!!!!! hopefully the snow will let up :)


----------



## Deb_baby

im addicted to either this or bebo x


----------



## KatienSam

morning ladies!! caz u seem to have started the cleaning... well done, do a little bit at a time. im hoping i have a more productive day today but im going to go shopping in canterbury in a bit because its OH's birthday on Monday. But this afternoon i plan a cleaning spree!

good luck with your scan lolly.

Welcome new march mum i have added you to the list!

Bean pack your bag!! Are you still being induced in 3 weeks???

right while im out today no having fun on here because i miss out ha ha!

only joking ladies have fun! i will update you all on what i have purchased when i get back, i may buy something for myself to wear once i have lost the baby weight. a 'i must fit back into this' pair of trousers or something!

cant wait to be normal weight again lol - we will have to have a march mums weight loss thread after we have had the babys! What does everyone expect to weigh straight after birth and what will your target weight be to get back to 'normal'

I currently weight 10.5 stone (put on 2.5 stone)
Straight after Birth I expect to be about 9.5 (maybe a bit more)
and my target weight is to get to 7.5 / 8 stone

woooo

xxx

xxx


----------



## Deb_baby

KatienSam said:


> cant wait to be normal weight again lol - we will have to have a march mums weight loss thread after we have had the babys! What does everyone expect to weigh straight after birth and what will your target weight be to get back to 'normal'
> 
> I currently weight 10.5 stone (put on 2.5 stone)
> Straight after Birth I expect to be about 9.5 (maybe a bit more)
> and my target weight is to get to 7.5 / 8 stone
> 
> xxx

hmmm :( wish could be that thin :hissy:

i put on loads of weight last year after miscarriage and didnt get chance to shift it before got pregnant again, hmm just extra work for me.

i want to know what i weigh but dont own any scales.


----------



## icculcaz

well im fat. was fat before i got pregnant.... soooooo atm im about 111kg, scarlett weighs about 3kg.. then theres associated bits weight unknown.... soooo if i say after the birth im hoping to be.... errr,bout 6kg less..... so 105/106 kg then i wanna get down to something a bit less wobbly afterwards. lol. sod it im fat.


----------



## icculcaz

i dont do bebo........ im usually lurking on here... or facebook (carrieparkinson) or a site im admin on.... (i have boss buttons there) cheap plug time..... www.thefriendlyfreebieforum.co.uk lol...


----------



## katycam

congrats on gettong your house deb :)
i just went to the disney store and brought bean a really cute mickey mouse teddy, i cant stop buying him things oops!
and im not even thinking about weight! i have to lose it all by august for my wedding :cry: its crap because ive put on about 4 stone :cry::cry:


----------



## icculcaz

i havent put any on... i lost weight this pregnancy...lmao



housework update....
no closer... to finishing anything... im now ripping cds to pc so i can put onto my mp3 player/phone ready 4 next week..... does that count as constructive:????


----------



## katycam

i think that can be counted as constructive!!
there is a woman on this morning that is scared of toilets!:rofl:


----------



## icculcaz

im scared of public toilets....... i often have nightmares about them.... :S i cant watch train spotting or candyman films cos of it.........


----------



## pippam116

and glad u sorted the house out deb wahooooo :happydance:


----------



## katycam

i dont particulary like public loos but this lady was taking it to the extreme!

anybody got msn or facebook and wants to add me?


----------



## pippam116

that sounds constructive enough to me caz, ive made the lasagne its on as we speak, looks and smells super yummy too, done the kitchen and all my polishing, hoovering downstairs, bleeched bogs etc etc just the mop to do, and cant be bothered yet need to spend some dosh on ebay first, then ironing later if im up to it. i shifted a bit of weight pre pregnancy then lost just under 3 stone by the time i reached 25 weeks of pregnancy, long story a short holiday away with the inlaws landed me in a maternity hospital in albania for a month or more dependant on a drip. and unable to fly, boo hoo, i've only gained very slightly over the last few weeks, and its looking like i would have kept off what i lost by time bubs arrives, then get fat within a year of having her :rofl: been there done it


----------



## pippam116

katy i sent you a pm with my msn on! xx


----------



## Deb_baby

i hate public toilets when the lights flicker and i ahte public ones after films that have something to do with them.

the joys, OH just asked me to unpack stuff and look out what i dont need and can sell on ebay try to downsize, wish he would of said it before i packed everything up other day..grrr...


----------



## pippam116

thats men for you!


----------



## Shifter

Congrats on the house Deb. Roughly where is it?

Am annoyed. Was rudely awoken by knock at door this morning and leapt out of bed thinking it would be my birthing pool. Well it was a courier with two big boxes so I got all excited, signed for it and dragged it up the hall. Looked at the label... it's for my brother :dohh: I want my pool :hissy:


----------



## pippam116

awww bet that was well annoying, :hugs: , when do you get your labour pack from midwife? mine is due this weekend, though bet there will be a delay with the delivery cos of the weather


----------



## katycam

Whats the labour pack? My midwives are pants and dont do anything right! They havent even told me choices of where i can have baby yet! Idiots!!
Im going to make a crumble today :) yumyum


----------



## Deb_baby

labour pack? whats that?

Holly its in skipton, it over looks the canalside or wharfe as it said in the add, but its down union wharfe and they only got finished being built 6 months ago, but its in the centre and next to a little hospital place so easy place to go and theres a balcony onto the river so can feed the ducks. 

so glad we got it cos would of went mad other wise its 3 bedrooms but were having baby in with us and we living with BIL and his wife and baby so we can all save up money a bit better, there having there little boy in with them and they guys have decided the 3rd bedroom is a games room/bar, but for the agent to get our references it was £70 each and we had to pay £250 non refundable to take the house off the market while they did the reference checks. and with stuart getting his job even happier.


----------



## Shifter

The labour pack is something homebirthers get. Not sure what's in it yet... plastic sheeting?! :rofl: I think I'm getting mine when I see MW next Tuesday, she said she'd bring one to the appointment for me.

Deb - that sounds great! You will have a full household won't you?! I hope you get along well with your BIL!


----------



## Shifter

Katy - you should already be booked in to where you are having your baby (although you can change your mind at any time!). It'll probably be wherever you've had your scans and any other appointments apart from your GP surgery.


----------



## icculcaz

add me on fb katy if ya want.... carrieparkinson (under sheffield network) mind the scary pic o me as profile! lol


----------



## pippam116

mines being delivered , dunno whats in it and the gas and air comes seperatly, and of course without the mouthpiece, grrrrrrr, only got 2 teeny ones cos prob wont use them till push or for examination after etc, dont why i bothered having ne lol


----------



## Deb_baby

yeah we get on well, used to be really narky at each other earl last year but once he knew he was going to be an uncle again hes been really nice so all good.

i wanted a homebirth from the start but this house has underfloored heating and stuart said he wasnt chancing the pool bursting.

but this new house the 3rd room is just off the garage and isnt underfloored heating so hoping i can change his mind, but means if he's working and i go into labour his bro and his wife will be there, hmmm, i know i can buy/rent one and take it into hospital and they can fill it up for me but dont know if they do private rooms or not. x


----------



## Deb_baby

would your facebook pic be of ou sticking your tongue out? lol x


----------



## katycam

ok i'll add you in a sec :)

i imagine its at the princess ann but i'll ask when i see midwife next week, ive just assumed ill be at hospital


----------



## icculcaz

Deb_baby said:


> would your facebook pic be of ou sticking your tongue out? lol x

errrmmmm maybe... lmao
:blush:


----------



## Shifter

Deb_baby said:


> yeah we get on well, used to be really narky at each other earl last year but once he knew he was going to be an uncle again hes been really nice so all good.
> 
> i wanted a homebirth from the start but this house has underfloored heating and stuart said he wasnt chancing the pool bursting.
> 
> but this new house the 3rd room is just off the garage and isnt underfloored heating so hoping i can change his mind, but means if he's working and i go into labour his bro and his wife will be there, hmmm, i know i can buy/rent one and take it into hospital and they can fill it up for me but dont know if they do private rooms or not. x

Probably best checking all your options with your MW. I know that at Harrogate Hospital there was no option to bring in our own pool, the rooms were just so small and packed full of big scary machines :dohh:

As for going into labour while your OH is at work, isn't it a good thing to have people with you until he gets home?! I'm hoping my mum will be able to come and spend all day with me as often as possible once I'm full term and Andy will start driving to work (currently gets train) so he can get home in 20 mins if he gets a call!!


----------



## mummymadness

Missed loads again lol .

Lolly Text Baby is great shes growing well and her fluid levels ok :) .Very pleased for you hun .

Welcome to a new March Mummy :) .

Congrats on New house Debs .

And glad you got your dog bedding Cleaned Caz .

Hope your lasagne is nice Pip :) .

Hope your Pool arrives soon Holly hun .

I text Suzanne (Logie) This morning to see how she is no reply yet , Will let you all know when she does .

Iam just getting ready to take Layla to pre school and then straight on to my m/w Appointment , I have every thing crossed she agrees to a Growth scan .
Loving the snow allthow now its slightly just turning to sleet :( .


----------



## Shifter

katycam said:


> ok i'll add you in a sec :)
> 
> i imagine its at the princess ann but i'll ask when i see midwife next week, ive just assumed ill be at hospital

Sadly that is the default these days, but you can choose a birth centre if there is one near you, or home. Some MWs will go over all the options with you, others wait for you to ask :dohh: My MW in Bristol went over all the options when I booked in, the one here followed my initiative.


----------



## icculcaz

i have no choice in where i deliver........ gotta be doncaster .


----------



## katycam

god i hate my midwife!


----------



## icculcaz

at least you have one!!! mine doesnt wanna c me til after ive popped n home as my cares with the consultant not her..... hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## beancounter

I'm with you on the packet thing shifter, my new bag and my new stock still havent arrived :( :hissy: wondering is I even HAVE a post man anymore. Its not even snowing, its all rainy and crap. 

Hope logie is ok

Katy, you can go to the princess anne, or the broadlands ward in the princess anne which is the midwife led unit, or out into the forest to ashurst, which is the nice midwife led unit. There are some other places too but those were the only ones that interested me. I think it's possible to give birth in the PA and then request to be transferred to ashurst where they have luxuries like edible food. Your MW prolly wont talk to you about it till 38 weeks or something daft, thatswhat they told me :dohh: nothing like being prepared...


and NO i havent packed it yet!!


----------



## katycam

beancounter said:


> I'm with you on the packet thing shifter, my new bag and my new stock still havent arrived :( :hissy: wondering is I even HAVE a post man anymore. Its not even snowing, its all rainy and crap.
> 
> Hope logie is ok
> 
> Katy, you can go to the princess anne, or the broadlands ward in the princess anne which is the midwife led unit, or out into the forest to ashurst, which is the nice midwife led unit. There are some other places too but those were the only ones that interested me. I think it's possible to give birth in the PA and then request to be transferred to ashurst where they have luxuries like edible food. Your MW prolly wont talk to you about it till 38 weeks or something daft, thatswhat they told me :dohh: nothing like being prepared...
> 
> 
> and NO i havent packed it yet!!

ive heard ashurst is nice? but im scared if anything goes wrong?


----------



## icculcaz

neither have i........ hahaha
what we like eh bean?


----------



## beancounter

katycam said:


> ive heard ashurst is nice? but im scared if anything goes wrong?

 I am going to give birth at the PA (because I have to) and If peanut is well enough, transfer to Ashurst...best o' both worlds. I had a friend stay there for 5 days :rofl: she didn't want to leave. She left straight away with her second baby though, knew what she was doing.


icculcaz said:


> neither have i........ hahaha
> what we like eh bean?

badass? or lazy, in my case!


----------



## icculcaz

im more cumfy....


----------



## katycam

i might ask to get transferred after too :) that would be cool.

i need to start sorting out my bedroom but im being lazy and fantasizing about pizza hut mmmm :pizza:


----------



## icculcaz

ohhh mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmpizza hut. i do hope if you do go you use the 50% discount voucher thats available to print off via the net.....


----------



## Deb_baby

mm pizza... i have no idea what to have for lunch.

for those that have facebook there is a babyandbump page on facebook too, its in my groups x


----------



## icculcaz

yeah i think i joined it ages ago.....


----------



## katycam

i always forget about that voucher!! ive got no one to go with anyway so doubt i;ll be going!
deb i'll have a look on your page :)


----------



## icculcaz

https://www.burgerking.co.uk/files/documents/Evoucher1.pdf burger king vouchers if anybodys interested


i dont need accompanying for pizza hut.....


----------



## Deb_baby

im sure if we were all a bit closer to you katy we'd join you for pizza x


----------



## katycam

i feel like a piggy on my own! ooh burger king, the last burger king i had was at fleet service station and it made me sick, been a bit put off since, but im so hungry right now i could probably give in!


----------



## Deb_baby

town centre is 10 miles away from me, i may have 8 mini hotdogs and some sweetcorn...had it yesterday too.

has anybody tried the new walkers crisps? onion bhanji, cajun squirrel, builders breakfast, duck and hoisin sauce and fish and chips. OH bought them other day they look eugh x


----------



## icculcaz

mmmmmmmmmmmmmm burgersss. bacon double cheez burger.... *homer type drool* im making pizza 4 tea. sod it....


----------



## icculcaz

i cant c me eating any of those new crisps, they sound vile....


----------



## beancounter

cajun squirrel?? WTF?

I don't like fast food places. Soos you can count me out. sorry..


----------



## katycam

ewww those crisps sound minging!!

look what ive found for bean to wear at the wedding :)
they do baby size!
 



Attached Files:







pink_device.jpg
File size: 18.4 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Deb_baby

aww that is sooo cute x


----------



## icculcaz

mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm faaaaaaaaast fooooooooooooooooooood


----------



## icculcaz

awwww sweet!


----------



## Shifter

Hmmmmm Burger King..... thanks for the voucher caz! It'll come in handy at the services on the way to Essex tomorrow :rofl: was feeling really phneh about going until the prospect of a Chicken Royale en route just cropped up :rofl:

It _is_ MIL's 60th birthday... but the weather... and being away from home for a whole weekend when I feel so achey and tired now... :cry: ... but Burger King.........


----------



## Deb_baby

eeeeeeew just found another flavour in my cupboard.

chilli and chocolate x x


----------



## katycam

Deb_baby said:


> eeeeeeew just found another flavour in my cupboard.
> 
> chilli and chocolate x x

:rofl: who comes up with these flavours! :sick:


----------



## icculcaz

burger king is a goooooood persuader aint it????? 


Oh has just made the kids a makeshift sledge...... theyre now quiet... woooooo bonus.......
 



Attached Files:







SP_A0031.jpg
File size: 94.3 KB
Views: 7


----------



## beancounter

w00t! My bag came!!!
I am going to go shopping now, to avoid packing it. lalalalala.


----------



## icculcaz

bean, you are so going into labour tonight!!!! lmao


----------



## pippam116

lol, im having a few pains here, had 2 fairly spaced out to be precise so keeping a wee eye on it, xxx


----------



## icculcaz

ooooh :)


----------



## Deb_baby

ooh could there be babies tonight?

I just emailed the relationship director of my work, Theres a guy who works on the park and he's really good friend with us and BIL and he's just told them that everyone got asked at work if they had seen my tele and a girl came forward and said they got told they could take whatever they wanted and she took it and has now.......


sold it on EBAY!!! my bloody tele on ebay. sold. im gutted, so im away to demand the moneyback that i had paid for it, so angry!!!


----------



## icculcaz

OMG! involve police... do a search on ebay for recently sold items, find it n report to ebay as a stolen item etc... that is so not on! *hug*


----------



## pippam116

omg that is so not onnnnnnnnnnnnn, how rudeeeeeeeeee deb get police involved if you have to, well as for baby front, i dunno.i had chloe 36 weeks n leila 37 wks, but skipped 1st n 2nd stages so dont have a comparison though, its not bh, no wind and ive had clear out earlier, only had 2 pains and gaos between, im just waiting to see, atleast if it is anything it wont be as fast, and if its not well im a bit closer lol


----------



## Shifter

Deb - you should definitely involve police. It's not necessarily the girl's fault, but whoever it was who told her she could take it is definitely deserving of a slap! Definitely report the item as stolen to ebay.

pip - take care hun, not sure whether to say "hope this is it" or not :blush: :hugs: either way!


----------



## katycam

how rude stealing your telly. make sure you get the money for it :)

im eating jam sandwiches :)


----------



## Deb_baby

waiting until this relationship director gets back to me before i involve police.

cos my boss has been so nice when he found out about what had happened, he might do something aswell.

very annoyed by it, so now i have atleast 20 chocolate biscuits to make me feel a bit better x


----------



## icculcaz

i wnt scarlett out now!


----------



## icculcaz

i neeeeeeeeeeed biscuits too....


----------



## Deb_baby

i got blue ribands, foxs classics, foxs cookie bars and just found some mini chocolate log rolls x


----------



## katycam

you should see the stash i brough this morning, i got chewits, choc eclairs, pomme bears crisps, choc covered raisins, jammy dodgers, smarties yummy :)


----------



## claire-lou

Looks like I missed a good night. 

Just been to parentcraft had a very enthusiastic mw and feel much better now.

It's been snowing since 8.00 this morning and it's now covered again. I haven't had my car out since sunday and just left the snow on the windscreen and thought nothing off it. Then tried to defrost car this morning. Ended up scraping the windscreen with the fish fryer spatular thingy :rofl::rofl: Think neighbours think I'm mad anyway

Any news on Logie


----------



## icculcaz

a fish slice is as good as owt else i guess!!!! lol


----------



## claire-lou

Know that we had the dummy debate yesterday but just found this when flicking for something else.

https://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/health/4509240.stm

Had anybody else heard this?


----------



## claire-lou

icculcaz said:


> a fish slice is as good as owt else i guess!!!! lol

Knew that it had a proper name just couldn't remember it. Must be pregnancy brain


----------



## icculcaz

claire-lou said:


> Know that we had the dummy debate yesterday but just found this when flicking for something else.
> 
> https://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/health/4509240.stm
> 
> Had anybody else heard this?

its a load of tosh..... i lost a nephew @ 18 days old to cot death.... he had a dummy in..... :hissy:


----------



## katycam

claire-lou said:


> Know that we had the dummy debate yesterday but just found this when flicking for something else.
> 
> https://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/health/4509240.stm
> 
> Had anybody else heard this?


yeah i had heard of that before, i will only use a dummy when bubs is in bed, if at all.


----------



## claire-lou

Sorry to hear that Icculcaz


----------



## icculcaz

he would have been 18 on sunday :(


----------



## katycam

icculcaz said:


> he would have been 18 on sunday :(

how awful :cry:


----------



## icculcaz

aye. it sux.


----------



## katycam

you never know what to belive when people say things about preventing cot death. i keep getting told all this different advice and my head ends up spinning!


----------



## icculcaz

i think if you use ur common sense you'll be fine... in some cases ya cant prevent it i guess. i also lost a friend to cot death... she was 12 years old when it happened.. asthma attack in her sleep :(


----------



## Shifter

That news is old. Plus, they haven't been able to offer an explanation as to why a dummy might help prevent SIDS. One theory is that it keeps babies from going into a deep sleep, as when the dummy falls out they wake up and cry for it. This means that neither baby or parents sleep well :dohh: Another theory is that it keeps the tongue pressed down, stopping it slipping back and blocking the airway, but it is not proven.

Sorry about your nephew caz :hugs:


----------



## icculcaz

bah nearly ripped cd's... means sum real houseworks gonna have to be done...... like cleaning the the bathroom n ironing. waaaaaaaaaaaah


----------



## KatienSam

i've got to clean my bathroom and do my ironing, i was supposed to do it yesterday but i was busy... doing nothing lol!

i want to go to tesco and asda too... but before i go to tesco i need to see what sort of lightbulb i need for my outside light and i cant be arsed to go look so i probably wont go to tesco ha ha!

xx


----------



## jms895

Afternoon ladies. You all snowed in?! Nice to see you have all been talking about food again!

Lovely outfit for bean Katy!
Caz sorry to hear about your nephew :hugs: that awful hun
Deb, Katy and Caz I accepted you on facebook
Pip any more pains? :hugs:
I off today and there is loads of snow, ikea have cancelled so cant deliver the bloody nuresery, now coming tomorrow. OH is off so we having a nice relxing day together. Had a nive fresh baked crusty cob with ham and salad, yoghurts. pork pie and flap jacks mmmmmm

Any news on Logie?

Katie re the weight loss thing..... I had crept up to 12 and a hlf before I got pregnant :blush: and am normally about 11 stone. I now weigh 14 and a half! I put on 2 stone...... I want to get back to 11 though so thats my normal healthy BMI as I am 5 ft 7 big built and big boobies :lol: I suspect when bubs comes out I will lose a stone and keep a bit on as my bust has gone to a G now..... :rofl:

Anyway, all you lot, post a pic of your face as I dont know what half of you look like!


----------



## icculcaz

ya seen my mug on facebook profile!

n i wish i was a g cup again.... im an L atm....was a g cup @ 18 years old.... ohhh the days.. lol


----------



## Deb_baby

my pic is on my avatar even tho its from aug 2007 haha


----------



## jms895

Nice pics for both of you

You will see on my profile I am out on the piss being stupid on mose of my pics :lol:

Those were the days......long gone but i actually dont miss it!


----------



## KatienSam

i was just about to say jade a G is nothing on Caz :rofl: my boobies are enhanced anyway but in pregnancy have probably got to a good DD/E, i have just worn sports bras all the way so far, trying to keep them pert, i didnt pay £4k for tits for them to be by my ankles lol

yeah im on facebook too, got loads of dodgy photos on there ha ha! im friends with caz and katy so far (plus Danni who is a feb mum)

xx


----------



## katycam

does anyone else have milky smelling boobies? or is it just me?
I keep sniffing down my top as it reminds me of what babies smell like!! 
Im such a weirdo!!

Attached a piccie of me from tuesday!
 



Attached Files:







me.jpg
File size: 23 KB
Views: 2


----------



## KatienSam

obviously my pic is me ha ha that was when i had my long hair though, and its not normally curley. my hair is now shoulder length and straight

xx


----------



## KatienSam

katycam said:


> does anyone else have milky smelling boobies? or is it just me?
> I keep sniffing down my top as it reminds me of what babies smell like!!
> Im such a weirdo!!
> 
> 
> OMG i have this too, i thought it was just me, my OH thinks im mad, but it smells lovely between my boobies, like a baby!Click to expand...


----------



## icculcaz

*goes and smells her boobs*


nope cant say mine do


----------



## jms895

I can smell something different on boobies too!

Katie - find me on facebook and ignore the drunken pics :rofl:

Will get a photo of me so you can see my face!


----------



## katycam

KatienSam said:


> katycam said:
> 
> 
> does anyone else have milky smelling boobies? or is it just me?
> I keep sniffing down my top as it reminds me of what babies smell like!!
> Im such a weirdo!!
> 
> 
> OMG i have this too, i thought it was just me, my OH thinks im mad, but it smells lovely between my boobies, like a baby!
> 
> phew! glad you know what im on about! :rofl:Click to expand...Click to expand...


----------



## lolly101

Hi all!!!

I am on Facebook too!!! I am under Lorraine Allison, Bristol network and my pic is a fairy!! Caz I found you!!!

Katy was the pizza nice?? I had just eaten or I would be zipping up the m3 to join you:rofl: or did you just have your jam sandwich???

Katie I have just been weighed and I'm 70kg!!!:blush: I think thats about 11 stone is it??? Baby weighs 6lb:happydance: When she is born I am going on weightwatchers to get back to my normal 7 1/2 to 8 stone...So I am def up for losing weight as a March mummy collective!!!

Pip hope you ok and those pains go soon, I bet it was last night!

Deb_Baby that girl can't have had your TV long..has it gone already or is she blagging it cos she's done a sale??Am I making sense??? Get Ebay involved and the Police. I can't believe she would think it's ok to just take the tv....Thats so out of order. I think The March Mummies need to sort her out....:hugs: I'm mad for you hun...

Well I had a dream appointment..Fluid hasn't dropped anymore and is now just reduced not ogliohydramnios(!). Baby has got back on track with her growth and is 6lb...Saw the consultant who said she is a "chubby" baby and I had to have Glucose tested!!!(I had only just eaten a banana too!!!:rofl::blush:). He told me off fro eating too much choc!!! He has also discharged me from the hosp and I have a routine mw app in 2 weeks...I have also got my c section booked for 4th March!!!:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
thank you to MM for updating everyone and thank you for Aurora and Shifter who text too:hugs:(Aurora my 2 hour wait went quick today thanks!!!)
I am really excited now cos unless I go into early labour i'm def gonna be a Mrach Mummy!!!:cloud9:


----------



## lolly101

I agree bout the smell!!! I am the same!!! DH asked me what I was doing the other day..he agreed, and got all excited too!!!:rofl:


----------



## icculcaz

woooo hooooo thats great lolly!!!! i got ur req... i can c yooouuuuuuuuuuuu!!!! lol


----------



## March mummy

Yeah I get this, but I thought I was jsut going mad, rofl.

Im on facebook all my photos are on there as have none on this computer so there just ones that I managed to et on fbook when i was using my mums computer. 

I added caz as she put her name up here so I knew who to look for :rofl:

Welcome to the new MArch mummy, congratulations on new house deb, err cant remember anything else that was said as you lot talk way too much was on here till 7 last night and come back today (granted late cos went back to bed as still feel rough) and had over 20 pages to catch up on again. :Rofl:

This thread should be renamed chat happy march.


----------



## icculcaz

im a freak!!!!!! i havent got milky smelling boobies.,,,,,


----------



## icculcaz

or renamed... ok we due march, snowed in and like to talk crap?????????


----------



## KatienSam

i cant add you jade coz i dont know your surname, or email address! i dont think :S

i now have lolly too, ooo making lots of facebook chums lol

my name is katie noble... and im an alcoholic, no wrong group, i dont think i have a network but my pic is the same as it is on here!

xx


----------



## jms895

Pic of me before Xmas

Pic of me @ 12 weeks preg when I was not a whale......
 



Attached Files:







Photo605.jpg
File size: 20.1 KB
Views: 1









12wk4 days..jpg
File size: 35.3 KB
Views: 1


----------



## March mummy

Wohoo glad your appointment went well Lolly, everyone havign there babies early, cant believe caz will have hers next week. I finally got a cot sorted out nad babys bedroom is now designed although not actually decorated at all yetr, but hey its a start, just need to get my arse in gear and start doing things now. :rofl:

Cant believe I got told off last night by a total stranger for going to the supermarket. I got told I shouldnt be out in weather like this and to be careful then she touch much bump and said tell mummy off for going out in this. Err what would she rather I stayed at home and starved as was doing a shop (ok it was jsut for cheesecake but she doesnt know that) and what right does she have to 1) touch me 2) talk to my uterus and 3) have any say in what I do anyway SHE DOESNT KNOW ME!!! GRRRR 

OK rant over. :rofl:


----------



## jms895

Whats lollys name?

I am vvvvvv, easier to find me as not many vvvvvvvn's ha ha only 1 or 2 i think Katie :rofl:


----------



## jms895

Cant believe it when I look at pics of my belly before, and now its massive!


----------



## March mummy

wohoo I know have people from here on facebook. I knw feel lie I know you all better. :rofl: I know that doesnt make sense. :rofl:


----------



## icculcaz

my bellys been massive 4 years......


----------



## lolly101

Jade hun I found you on Facebook!!!

I have to go my mate has just got out her car..I don't think she'd like it if I stayed on here and ignored her!!!:rofl:

Talk later!!! I will have to upload a photo of me so you all know what I look like!!:rofl: My facebook pic is a lot like me....an angel!!!xxxx mwwwaa!


----------



## KatienSam

i've added you jade!!

how about this for growth

me at 7 weeks

https://i12.photobucket.com/albums/a231/xxxxKittenxxxx/7weeks2.jpg

me at 36

https://i12.photobucket.com/albums/a231/xxxxKittenxxxx/36plus1.jpg

:shock:


----------



## March mummy

Mine too. In fact I dont think there really that much differnece now than before its just firm now. :rofl:


----------



## KatienSam

im going ot go to tesco and asda shortly... going to wait til the school traffic calms down i think lol, maybe i should go and clean my bathroom while im waiting though! cant get off here sometimes!


----------



## March mummy

Thats a healthy growing bump there Katie


----------



## katycam

lolly i cant find you? im probably being blonde! add me - katy camfield :)

wow katie thats alot of growth! i had a belly before i was preg though so now im even bigger than ever!


----------



## March mummy

Woo jsut looked at the time said to myself Id only be on her an hour max, I have soo much to do today.

Ps anyone know anything about cooking gammon joints I was told to boil it on slow, but I dont know anythign about it and I dont know what to have with it. :rofl: I really good cook honest. :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## jms895

Wow Katie that is some major growth :lol:


----------



## katycam

lmao lolly just realised you've already added me!! :doh:


----------



## KatienSam

omg i hope i get that skinny belly back :rofl:, i will starve myself if i have to! I will be skinny, i will be skinny! ha ha

god looking at that pic is quite depressing ha ha! i know its all for good reason and its my baby in there but bloody nora i had a lovely belly :( will i see it again?!


----------



## jms895

Lolly will; check FB later :hugs:
March mummy - boil the gammon for a bout half hour to hour depending on size, then I put in the oven for an hour and smother with honey yum yum, I use for sandwiches :lol:


----------



## icculcaz

id just bang it in the oven in a bit o foil round it... 

im making pizza for blades n my tea... dough's sorting itself out in the breadmaker atm.... bit o passata, bit o cheese, whatever else blade finds and wants throwing on it too..... sorted :)

pete can have egg n chips n like it....


----------



## jms895

Think is before i moaned about being fat constantly even at a perfect size 12 and now I am a 14.... 18 for my bloody tits!
I now wish I was that thin again but at the time was not happy!
I am joining WW when bubs has come and am gonna breastfeed my heart out!! :rofl:


----------



## jms895

Ooooh what can I have for tea, Steak and Mushroom pie or Home made chicken curry?

I had a chippie last night... :blush: again with a shed load of mushy peas :lol:


----------



## icculcaz

list of what carrie has accomplished today.....


big list of cd's ripped to pc 
3 loads of washing includin dogs bed n kyras sheets
front room floor mopped
pizza dough in bread maker
dry clothers sorted onto piles...
dinner made n eaten
sweeties eaten
raspberry leaf tea drunk
tormented OH.....


things left to do...

clean bathroom
put clothes away 
cook tea
wash pots
ironong??? or gloss bathroom.. (how long have i been saying that?)


----------



## March mummy

cool thanks people right better take the gammon out of water now then as its been in about 2 and half hours. (oops) :rofl:

I soo not one for cooking things like this, I bought it for my borther to cook at weekend when he was down and forgot about it. Found it in back of fridge yesterday so cooking it today before turns bad.


----------



## katycam

i was size 12/14 before and now im 16/18 :(
i cant wait to be able to start dieting and excercising, i wanna end up at less than i started :)


----------



## KatienSam

we are going to have a march mums weight loss club i think so we can all get rid of the weight together :) not too quickly mind coz then u get stretchies from weight loss!

xx


----------



## icculcaz

i dont think theres room left on me for more stretchies...... im covered in tattoos n stretchies...


----------



## March mummy

My list at start of day:

load dishwasher,
Cook Gammon
Remove dry clotehs from clothes horse and put away.
Washing
Tidy Living room
Clean bathroom
say hi on here
change dog baskets
Sort Office bureau
Start sorting dining room of boxes

List of things still to do today: :blush:

load dishwasher,
Remove dry clothes from clothes horse and put away.
Washing
Tidy Living room
Clean bathroom
Sort Office bureau
Start sorting dining room of boxes

Me thinks I should start doing something, not been too productive (have added to my lsit though eat loads of crap. :rofl: :blush:


----------



## KatienSam

icculcaz said:


> list of what carrie has accomplished today.....
> 
> 
> big list of cd's ripped to pc
> 3 loads of washing includin dogs bed n kyras sheets
> front room floor mopped
> pizza dough in bread maker
> dry clothers sorted onto piles...
> dinner made n eaten
> sweeties eaten
> raspberry leaf tea drunk
> tormented OH.....
> 
> 
> things left to do...
> 
> clean bathroom
> put clothes away
> cook tea
> wash pots
> ironong??? or gloss bathroom.. (how long have i been saying that?)

well done you!

i still have to:

go to tesco
go to asda
clean the bathroom
drink raspberry leaf (thanks for reminding me caz lol)
do ironing (maybe i will set a minimum of 10 items :rofl:)
put on a load of washing
plan my day tomorrow!
bounce on ball


----------



## pippam116

i can live with stretchies form weight loss! theyd have to go on top of the old ones anyway :rofl:

pains have held up though did have 1 more rather suss one, dontthink shes comng quite yet though had dh on edge of seat, he even moved the living room round n put the moses basket up bless :lol: looks nice though and i got my comfy chair in the best spot, :happydance: opnly got ironing to do but not bothering today, midwife tomorrow :happydance:


----------



## jms895

Pip so we are safe at the moment then and no bubs yet :rofl:

List of things I have acheived today:

Zilch :rofl:

No I been shopping, done 2 loads of washing, been on here, made lunch, put clothes away (washed) and there was loads, gonna clean living room later and do my uni work cant be arsed with much else

Ooooh and I have eaten loads :lol:


----------



## March mummy

I was size 12/14 before now I seem to be growing daily, I actually have one pair of trousers in size 20! :cry: 

i want ot get down to less than i was before and have decided I going to join weight watchers when baby born and hopefully breastfeeding loads will help too. Mum said she'll diet with me so atleast I have some motivation as she seems to have been growing with me of late. :rofl: she couldnt get into her jeans the other day which always fit big, and her stomach bloated for the day (she said it was sympathy blaoting as I had been moaning all day that I didnt fit in anything. :rofl: I think it had moreto do with the fact she ate the other half of the cheesecake with me so I didnt scoff the lot. :rofl: :rofl:

Right I am defo going this time to start my list of things to do today.


----------



## icculcaz

i 4got what my mw looks like........


ahh my 3rd cup of rasp lea tea today..... SHE WILL APPEAR!!!


----------



## jms895

Right lets all forget about the weight now and just be happy and feed bubbas lots of nice cakes, squirrel flabour crisps, gammon, jam sandwiches, mince, arctic roll, beef curtains etc...... We will start a March Mummy Fatties thread when they are all here :rofl:


----------



## icculcaz

WW? pah.... means starvation...


im gona bond wi my paul mckenna cd.....


----------



## jms895

Right am on FB

Katie got you

Pip are you Phillipa Matmuja?

Who is Joanne Berry?

Lolly are you Lorraine? The fairy? xx


----------



## katycam

ive done sod all pretty much today!
i am going to go to tesco in a sec, keep saying im going but dont move!!
im making a plum crumble (which i saw on this morning this morning!!) and not sure what for main course, maybe just have plum crumble for dinner!


----------



## icculcaz

id worry if scarlett came out wanting to eat beef curtains....


----------



## jms895

Caz does that Paul McKenna stuff work? x


----------



## pippam116

yeah im philippa matmuja, though dunno if u can all find me its set to private cos the bil's do me head in lol


----------



## icculcaz

aye ..... will send ya it once ive dug it out. worth a go for free!


----------



## icculcaz

brb goin 4 a wee n gonna start on that bathroom.


----------



## katycam

Paul Mckenna is good, i used that before and lost quite a bit of weight, although no idea where the disks went!? oops! might have to buy it again, its normally on qvc :)


----------



## jms895

See ya later Caz

I am contemplating going bed for an hour x


----------



## Shifter

Pool arrived :happydance:

I have an hourglass figure, with broad hips, big boobs and fairly narrow waist. I was a size 18 hip and 14 top pre-pregnancy (try buying a dress for that figure!! Would go for size 16 top because of the boobs, but they just hang off my waist making me look lumpy!), am now size 14-16 maternity trousers and long size 16 tops stretch over bump reasonably well!

I don't do facebook but here's a pic so you know what I look like! Except I wear glasses, but for some reason can never get a good picture of me wearing them :dohh:
 



Attached Files:







me 003.jpg
File size: 54.2 KB
Views: 2


----------



## lolly101

Jade hun yes I'm Lorraine Allison.

Enjoy your kip....

Caz good luck with the glossing!!! ;)


----------



## lolly101

Holly hun glad your pool arrived!!!:happydance:


----------



## Shifter

Actually this isn't a bad picture of me with glasses - was taken after getting hair done last year, but have grown it out again and let natural colour come through due to lack of funds!!
 



Attached Files:







Holly hair1.jpg
File size: 97.5 KB
Views: 3


----------



## katycam

whenever i think of a birthing pool it reminds me of when i went to the comedy club for my birthday and the comedian was saying about how his wife went into labour and they found the dog paddling around the birthing pool! lmao


----------



## KatienSam

i wear glasses most of the time too and i cant get a good pic with them lol, i wear contacts when i go out anywhere special tho :)

nice to see pics of everyone so we know who we are talking too :) although il forget what we all look like in an hour lol

xx


----------



## KatienSam

anyone heard from logie?! i hope she is ok!

xx


----------



## pippam116

pale and minging went dark lst yr tho i got mousy blonde hair really, not the best pic but oh well.:blush:

glasses on top of my head cos they looked like goggles in the pic lol
 



Attached Files:







Picture 35.jpg
File size: 27.3 KB
Views: 2


----------



## beancounter

I was a size 14 arse and a size 8-10 (depending on how tight i wanted it) prepreggo.Basically, an hour glass missing the top bit. Now I am 14 (or 16 if I want it over the bump) bums and 12 tops. So I have evened out a bit. 

I have just had a shit phone call saying my antibodies at stupid and my scans been moved forward :hissy:

I am on facebook I barely use it but those that know my name can add me, I have no idea which email I used. I think I am waring a stripey hat...

Today I have:
Got dressed (major achievement)
Received my bag
Toddled to the shops and bought a baking tray before a full bladder and low quality public toilets forced me home
Trimmed and editioned all my magpie prints
Recieved shit phone call.
Wailed semi hysterically I wanted my baby now.
Got told to wait a couple of weeks
made some milkshake. And raspberry leaf tea. Because I couldnt decide. 


Glad your appt went well lolly.


----------



## KatienSam

awww bean hope everything is ok!!

getting dressed is a major achievement in my day too, if i dont get dressed before 11/12 i wont do anything all day!

I have just had my raspberry leaf tea, i will have another with my dinner and another before i go to bed!!

xxx


----------



## katycam

is that raspberry tea stuff nice? i dont like tea normally!


----------



## icculcaz

katycam said:


> Paul Mckenna is good, i used that before and lost quite a bit of weight, although no idea where the disks went!? oops! might have to buy it again, its normally on qvc :)

dont buy it!!!!!!!!!!!! i'll send it ya!


----------



## icculcaz

n no its vile... but works...

:hugs: bean ya me be joining me next week!!!!


----------



## Shifter

Sorry to hear that Bean :hugs:


----------



## March mummy

Bean: hope it all works out for you. I just got to wait and see with my antibodies and hope everythign OK they decided not to give me second jab of anti D now as it provided wierd antibodies in my blood first time round, but going to see what I can do with that as still have an appointment booked for it at old hospital. New place dont seem to want to know about antibodies said they wouldnt check them until after baby born now, so if baby born ill they will treat him then :hissy: I* dont like that, am looking at options at moment.

Hope everythign works out for you.

Jade Im Jo. I finally kinda started on my list I have now put away the clothes and sorted out the bureau plus Ive started to tidy the living room but I needed to sit down as cat kept getting under my feet wanting to play, dog wanted to tease cat and baby decided he wanted to kick for bells out of me so I just hurt and ended up back on here. Funny they all gone quiet again now. I sure they just doing it to annoy me. :rofl:


----------



## March mummy

I also need to go to Shops as just realised I forgot potatoes yesterday and was going to do roast pots with the gammon, I have boiled it now and it looks cooked but not crispy, so am going to roast it now with the potatoes (once I've got them). Might get some carrots or something to. oh and maybe another cheesecake for dessert.


----------



## Shifter

:hugs: march mummy. I hope you get somewhere over the antibody thing.


----------



## icculcaz

mm sounds nice


ive made a pizza from scratch. its now cookin in me pizza oven.


----------



## March mummy

Thanks shifter, if worse comes to worse will just go back to old hospital for appointment despite it being 2 and half hour drive and see what they suggest as they still want to give me second dose of anti D. (even if they did forget to do tests b4 giving me first dose thats why they now found the anti bodies) but atleast hey want to do something about it. 

I know I shouldnt be too worried as mum had the same antibodies in her body when she had me and they didnt do anything with her just checked her bloods regularly and it disappeared on its own, I was jsut a little jaundice when born but nothing to worry about, so I could just have the same as mum did with me but I'd ratehr know and they dont even want to keep check on my bloods (probably cos they cant be trusted to send tehm back to you - already had someone elses blood results in my notes) but thats not my fault. :hissy:


----------



## icculcaz

complain :)


----------



## mummymadness

Im fucking sodding pissed off (And thats swearing).

sorry i missed sooo much again , Went to m/w told her my worries about my weight .
She then said not to worry unless my measurments were off .
When i went 2 weeks ago i measured 32cm today i measure suprise suprise 32cm !!!!!! .

She said it was ok to be a few cm out but that i should grow some in 2 weeks its called static growth .
What has she done about this FUCK all !!!!! , Told me in 2 weeks they will measure again then see what to do .
I dont want to be sat here worrying for 2 weeks !I explained i had previously has a underweight baby with layla 6lb overdue and i had growth scans allot .
She wsnt my normal m/w and has pissed me off no end .

She allso thinks baby weighs at a guess about 4lb that seems bloody awfully low to me .

Im furious and worried sick , Just had enough .


----------



## icculcaz

4lb @ 34 weeks.. seems a lil weeny.... :hugs:


----------



## mummymadness

My thoughts exactly heres the fact si have so far .

Baby weighs at her guess only about 4lb
I am only 7lb up pre pregnancy and i was only a tiny 9 stone anyway 
My bump looks small 
And its measuring 3 weeks behind after growing fine all teh way through .

And then people wonder why im worrying , She was tooo bloody busy overbooked and couldnt give two tosses about me and my baby .


P.S = Sorry for moaning im worried sick to the point its give me a headache .


----------



## March mummy

God what is it with the care system in this country, none of the people that are supposed to have any actually have any.

Sorry your appointment went badly MM. 

caz: your pizza sounds lovely, I wish I was havign that I know I cant make a mess of that :rofl: Im sure this gammon going to turn out ot be a disaster. 

AM so sick of hospitals and doctors etc all I seem to do is complain aboutthem and its not just me. Arghh not getting into it here but hospitals are crap.


----------



## icculcaz

have u an assessment unit near you?? ring em n say movements are low (lil fiberoo) and you tried the usual.. see if they will have u in for monitoring, and casually ask they what they think... ?


----------



## icculcaz

i wud swap 4 gammon but i dont like it. sowwy... lmao


----------



## mummymadness

Last tiem i was in , When i had them blinding headaches she said as long as iam getting movements not to worry .

The m/w even said today Static growth isnt a good thing , Apparently (Allthow i havent a clue what this means) Iam below 50% centile ? .
I am demanding to see my own m/w at my next appointment in 2 weeks , I just cannot help but worry by then its leaving it a little too late to try help if anythings wrong ,

I dunno im going off to have a cry im fed up .


----------



## Shifter

Sorry about that Gemma. Did you book a private scan to check growth or am I remembering wrong? I can understand you being pissed off and worried. Can you contact your SOM and express your concerns that you are not receiving the level of care you expect?


----------



## Shifter

mummymadness said:


> Apparently (Allthow i havent a clue what this means) Iam below 50% centile ? .

They use a chart to gage a baby's weight in comparison to others of the same gestation. Being below the 50th centile means that your LO is smaller than more then 50% of other babies the same gestation. But they don't tend to worry unless bubs is below about the 10th or above the 90th. Everything in between is considered healthy and normal, it just varies between mums and babies.

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## March mummy

Is there not a day assesment unit near you that you can call, just say you worried about the growth of your buimp and you not seeing a mw for 2 weeks and now you dont think your feeling the baby move alot in the day (just lie and cry) If they have a heart they'll check you over.

Hope you get something sorted hun. X


----------



## mummymadness

I did have a private scan booked for 14th , But i had to phone and cancel this morning due to sodding N power , I wanted to get that debt out the way and paid them today £193 :( so thats out the window i had all hopes in the m/w putting me in for a growth scan .

Im going to have a cuppa , Andy isnt in till 6 then im going to have a chat with him .
Iam either going to phone epu i think or Phone and demand i see my own m/w next week not in 2 weeks .

Thanks girls ill be back later when i feel a bit better . x .


----------



## Deb_baby

:hugs: sorry to hear about your mw appt MM.

Well OH just came home from work for 40 minutes to make me some spag bol and make sure i was ok after my fall yesterday.

I got an email back from the relationship director, i have to wait until MONDAY to find out whats going to happen as they have many important meetings tomorrow and there shut over the weekend. what a knob.


----------



## claire-lou

:hugs: MM 

Sorry to hear that they are still messing you about Debs

Gammon yummy. Just been in cupboards and have sod all in, so having pasta. Gonna go to asda tomorrow and do a big shop. DH is on nights so I can do it myself, it always costs a fortune when he comes.

Got a dentist check up tomorrow and need to build myself up to it after everyones experiences lately.


----------



## Shifter

:hugs: all round


----------



## jms895

MM hope you are ok hun :hugs: get onto those *******s (sorry) and tell them you need reassurance, I honestly think here its a bloody post code lottery and depends where you live and what MW you get re scans etc.....

Caz yeah send me McKenna!! :hugs:

Jo (marh mummy) will add ya :lol:

I am eating weetabix, boring tea, just woke up and eyes are like piss holes in snow cant be arsed to do sod all now!

Bean you make me smile hun, sorry about your shit day, baby will come in a few weeks :hugs: xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## jms895

Claire Lou hope dentist goes ok :hugs:


----------



## Shifter

Off now folks, bro over for visit. Don't chat too much without me :winkwink:


----------



## pippam116

enjoy shifter, oh you know us bound to produce a few pages before your return :hugs:


----------



## icculcaz

shifter... would we??????


well ironing done...... tea cooked n eaten, im bathed n blades sorted n in bed...OH playing darts. ahhhh peace.


----------



## claire-lou

peace maybe but nothing to watch on TV.


----------



## pippam116

fooking heck, sod ironing mine can wait till tomorrow after midwife.


----------



## claire-lou

I hid my ironing in the cupboard at beginning of week but these is so much now that the door wont close :rofl:

Might bribe dh into doing some tomorrow. Not quite so sure what I can use as a bribe anymore, don't really think body is classed as sexy now


----------



## claire-lou

Oh I'm on my last box. When did that happen, only just realised. :happydance:


----------



## KatienSam

MM sorry your not getting the care you want, go and see your normal midwife next week and express your concerns! sounds like what happened to me, my baby is small but within normal limits, at 32 weeks i think it was 3lb 12oz so 4lb at 34 weeks is a little bit small but should still be within limits. :hugs: i would call your midwife if you can and just say u are now quite anxious about the babys weight etc and can you have a growth scan for reassurance. The weight thing (for you) wont bother a midwife, but if you have had static growth then you should be scanned! hope you get a result!

you lot are putting me to shame completing all your tasks!!

i still need to:

go to tesco
go to asda
do my ironing
clean my bathroom
and bounce

but i have completed a few tasks that were for tomorrow so does that mean i have completed my tasks for today?!

im going to have to at least go to tesco i think lol damn it

xxx


----------



## AM&PM

I'm due March 25th and we are expecting a girl.


----------



## claire-lou

Welcome AM&PM I sure hope you like to chat.


----------



## lolly101

Welcome AM&PM!!!

Mm sending big:hugs: like Katie said I would ring your own mw and I'm sure she will do something sooner for you to put your mind at rest...If Layla was 6lb when she was born is sounds like *Oscar* might be the same but I think they should put your mind at rest even so cos of the Static growth...

Well I had my lasagne and one or twoblush:plus a few!!!) choc bics!!!!yumyum!!! now I gotta try stop eating!!!

DH is in the bath singing..not sure what it is tho and Dan watching Crystal Maze!!!


----------



## icculcaz

helloooooooooooooooooooooo am&pm :)


i bbl gonna put clothes away n resort out hosp bag. *wave*


----------



## mummymadness

Thanks girls for all the messages , And thank you soo much for the text Lolly hun .

Had a good cry and a cuppa with Andy ,He said my m/w allways seem frosty and i have never noticed lol .
So im trying through the NHS direct route, I was going to tell a fib and say iv had reduced movement .. But i know they will just monitor heart rate and send me home .
Thank god i have a doppler at home it keeps me sane .

The NHS direct at the moment when you phone say they are very busy and only to hold the line if its an emergency so i will phone again tommorrow .

I just want a massive bump and to feel less adjetated , I agree it is a post code lottery in what care you recieve .

Most people who have a small bump or static growth get a growth scan straight away i am having to feel like im pestering people .

Ohh well at least baby Oscar is still kicking away , Iam sure he loves me doing all this worrying lol .

I hope every ones well . xx .


----------



## lolly101

:hugs: to you all. Dan has just got my pjs down for me..gonna hve a night watching tv...I'll be back tomorrow..(I say that but I bet I'm back later!!!)
:hug:

Good news Logies home!!!:hugs:


----------



## claire-lou

Glad Logie's home. Gonna have an early night got a banging head. NN ladies


----------



## tiggertea

bean - i had a pyjama SHOPPING day.... can i be counted?! lol i didn't spend my day in my pjs but it was still completely pyjama focussed.....
sorry to hear you had a crappy fone call :hugs: hopefully it'll all be over for you soon

katie - i've not got any scales to know how much i've gained - don't wanna know til after the birth (i have a history of bulimia as a teen so they don't want me doing anything silly :blush: not that i have in quite a number of years but they reckon sudden gain like that in pregnancy can trigger all sorts of silly thoughts....) but the plan is to get back to what I weighed for my wedding in Oct 07 which was 8st9. Think I'll have a HUGE way to go though, coz i know i'd put some on even pre-pregnancy!! :rofl:

deb - omg! thats awful about yuour tele.... i agree u should try and find on ebay recently sold and report as stolen etc etc

jade - this is me!
https://images-3.redbubble.net/img/art/size:small/view:main/1036593-2-and-then-there-was-me.jpg
(ooooh an artsy-ish self portrait!) :rofl:

katy - i'm all bunged up with the cold at the mo so will have to postpone smelling my boobies 4 now.... and def not asking hubby - he'd get a little too over excited if i made a request like that :rofl:

lolly - glad your appt went well! :hugs: yay for getting booked in to be a def march mum unless you go by yourself early :happydance:

gemma - sorry you had a sh1tty mw appt :hugs: i'd kick up a stink for em.... try with the hospital - refuse to move til someone at least hears you out xx

AM&PM - welcome :hugs:



halleluja - finally got caught up! :rofl:
well, today i got my mum to come shopping with me for the rest of my hospital bag stuff :happydance: so just to pack it all tomorrow (oh, and buy some underwear to put in there.... couldn't find anything very suitable today!) and I'll have tha done and dusted! 
Also did the grocery shop - so completely exhausted after a day running around!

woke up with a horrid cold today - made sure hubby knew i didn't have man-flu - merely the "common cold" and that i would continue my daily routine unlike some (he went back to work today tho!) then proceeded to fall asleep as soon as i got in from my shopping trip and he had to make his own dinner!!! :rofl::rofl:


----------



## wanababy

Hi ladies, just popping in to say :wave:
I'm so bloody useless at keeping up on here.:blush:

Its just took me over an hour to catch up on this thread and I'm soooo tired I'm gonna have to sign off now...:(

Big :hugs: to those of you who need em....

Will be back on track tomoz and then after next week, I prob won't be off here cos I'm officially starting my maternity leave whooooohooooo!!!

NN girls...

:hugs:

Liz
xx


----------



## Shifter

Evening all. Was nice to see bro, last time I saw him he was having a really rough time of it but seems better now.

Am exhausted. Going to call it a night and try do some breathing and relaxation before sleep (oh - I managed to do some yoga this morning for first time in WEEKS!!!)

NN all
xx


----------



## jms895

:hi: Am&PM you got same due date as me :hugs:

Hi everyone else, not been very chatty tonight then compared to normal?!

I just ordered my border for the nursery, bidded on a chair on ebay and bought dog a heat pad :lol: spending again. x


----------



## jms895

Ladies thanks all for posting your faces, what a bunch of yummy mummies we have.....! :cloud9:

Missed update on Logie, she home now? xx


----------



## aurora32

OMG just had 22 pages to catch up on wow you lot can chat.

Cant remember half of what ive read so apologies, hope you are all ok and had a none too bad day.

Welcome am&pm

:hug::hug:


----------



## icculcaz

its quiet cos i been busy..... lmao. sorted all scarletts clothes out..... rejigged hospital bag.. still in denial... :)


----------



## jms895

Not be long now Caz xx


----------



## KatienSam

well my quick trip to tesco and asda turned into a marathon spend and i just got home! ha ha... OH was phoning me to make sure i hadnt gone into labour somewhere obscure!!

got 200 size 2 huggies nappies from Asda for £18 though so shopping trip was successful!! feel sooo much for getting out though. although my ironing and cleaning of bathroom will have to be suspended until tomorrow! never mind eh :rofl:

xxx


----------



## icculcaz

6 sleeps.......

not countin.


----------



## icculcaz

woo katie!!!! i dun both my ironing n bathroom...... do i get brownie points? lol


----------



## Deb_baby

my OH is being stupid and said i cant buy the nappies from asda was going to get same amount as ou Katie for same price but he said no, so with me going up to Aberdeen this weekend i told my mum to go bu me them and she has...hmm wonder what he'll say when he finds out.

went over to BIL earlier and Stuarts been buying little girl clothes and sending it to there house so came home and unpacked it all, so very cute :D

Away to go for a bath now.

on a different note, in Eastenders that girl Danielle( ronnies daughter) is she out of something else? looks so familiar.


----------



## KatienSam

shhhh :hissy: you have been super good today you get a gold star lol *


----------



## KatienSam

why cant you buy nappies from Asda?!


----------



## icculcaz

woooo yay!


im off for the night.... got hospital tmz. wish us luck.x


----------



## beancounter

Good luck caz. 
NN everyone
My mum always buys me things that the OH forbids :D It's what they are there for :D My mum is ace. I hope peanut like me when theys all growed up.


----------



## aurora32

NN Caz good luck for tomorrow.



:hug::hug:


----------



## Deb_baby

he says i dont need them just yet!

i'd rather be prepared as only bought a pack with 27 in so far but nooo he wants to take the baby out and show her off.

but i'd rather have it all ready to go as with his new job he wont be getting any paternity leave and only gets sunday/monday off and works 10am til 11pm each day.


----------



## aurora32

Good luck at your mw appointment tomorrow Pip.

NN girls hope you all have a good night.

Take care



:hug::hug:


----------



## mummymadness

Night girls .

A big thank you to you all , I have just spoken to a health advisor on NHS direct .
Firstly he has given me a number to complain about my health care .
Secondly i have been advised to Phone the Main suite of the Maternity hospital tommorrow Morning and request a self referal Scan and see if some one will help me .

I feel allot calmer now , And hoep some one will help me tommorrow .

Good luck to all with appointments tommorrow , And Hope the 5 days whizzes past for you caz . xxx .


----------



## keldac

hi ladies
im using rubish patientline so just a quick thank you for all your well wishes. im still shocked that Mikayla has arrived but thankfully she is off ventilator and doing well.
i will post full scary details of her dramatic entrance when imhome

dont you think its strange that the 1st 3 march babies were all due the same dday!

kelly x


----------



## AM&PM

Thanks for the warm welcome all!


----------



## katycam

Morning All :)
Sorry i wasnt around last night, mum stole my laptop to play bingo and i couldnt get back online!
Hope you are all doing good.
Ive got a nosebleed :(


----------



## pippam116

thanks claire, im just waiting to call her now to see if its still on as, its really snowing bad, and weve had snow all night, dh cant see them going to the drop in,so just waiting to find out.


xx

:hugs: to all who need them


----------



## Shifter

Hi Kelly! Glad you and Mikayla are doing well, I hope you get to take her home soon.


----------



## pippam116

midwife coming to me today, so dont get to meet the rest of the team that might deliver me, but having delivery pack n gas and air bought today cos of being 36 weeks tomoz and chloes arrival :), it all seems so real now, will update when she has been.
xx


----------



## aurora32

Morning all,

Hope you are all well today?

At least if you have all the stuff to hand Pip and you do need it it wont be so bad, especially with your past history and if weather remains bad and it takes them a bit longer to get to you if it does happen fast you can self administer the G&A if you need it for the pain.

Glad you have got some positive information to work with Gemma, hope you get your scan to put your mind at ease further and to get a better idea how big baby is for sure.

Kelly glad lo of the ventilator thanks for the update not easy on those silly hospital patientline things, hope you and Mikayla get home soon.


:hug::hug::hug:


----------



## beancounter

hullo
just been swimming but now i am having another of those hot wibbly spells. I think I need foods. Snow all gone its horrible sleet now :(

But WOO HOO just got my free cow and gate cow

Glad MW is coming out pip
Nice to see keldac, hope Mikayla is doing great and home soon
and I hope mm gets ascan and everyone else is well :D

PS. MOO


----------



## katycam

Hope midwife goes ok pip :)
My nan is not very well today so i went out and got her some pepto bizmol.
She looks really ill, i hope she gets better.
IM going to make some fairy cakes a bit later, i'll take a picture later :)


----------



## Deb_baby

morning all.

i had a rubbish night, had pains from about midnight until just after 4, going from bottom of my back going round to bottom of bump, felt like was just cramping up. finally got to sleep and got woken up at 8 from OH wanting me to iron his work clothes, now ive got these pains again.

hoping they dont get any worse im going out shopping in Harrogate today :D

Hope midwife goes ok today Pip x


----------



## KatienSam

good morning all!!!

hope everyone's appointments go well today, i do plan on being good and getting lots of jobs done today as caz put me to shame yesterday lol


kaldac - glad your doing well, it is a little weird all babies born were due on 22nd March!!
MM - go pregant woman crazy on the phone and get yourself a scan :D
Deb - you will go through one pack of nappies very quickly lol, and it will be very hard work to take a newborn baby out so try and sneak in a few emergency packs of nappies lol

xxx


speak to you all later!


----------



## mummymadness

Morning ladies .

Glad to hear Mikayla is doing well Keldac hun thats great news , Good luck with midwife Pip hun .

Hope your nan feels better soon Katy **Hugs** .

Make sure you Eat Bean hun dont want no passing out happening for you sweets .

Good luck with Shopping Deb hope the pains ease .

Well for me i feel a lot more informed and breezy this morning .
I have spoken to the ante natal Care team at the hospital , They said the midwife should of taken time to speak to me about sizes etc and not just rush me out the door .
Allthow she said they do not like to see static growth , But would need 2 measurments to compare before scans etc .
I explained i was worried , And she said baby could of been laid in a different position or could of dropped a little .
She said if i was 3cm out or thi swas my 2nd week out in measurments they would have me in for a scan asap straight away and if baby wasnt growing decide on action straight away .
She was a lovely midwife i spoke to , And i feel a lot more positive , I allso phoned the docs and requested on my next appointment i do not under any circumstances wish to see that same midwife .
So all good for me .

Hope evry ones well . xxx .


----------



## lolly101

Morning all!!!

just got on here, my mate rung the school is closing..gotta go get Dan!!! quite glad really cos its getting bad again...Catch you al later!!!:hug:


----------



## Shifter

Hope you feel better Deb :hugs: have fun in Harrogate! But don't push yourself too hard hun. When I went shopping there with my mum the other week I had a funny turn from dashing around and had to queue for ages for the loo in M&S! Bit jealous, love my home town, only been over there a couple of times (apart from hospital visits) since moving back to Yorkshire.

Glad you got some reassurance MM :hugs:

Lolly - can't believe how mad it is in the south west! Our estate agent in Bristol had to abandon his car on his way to work this morning and is working from home today! And they closed both Severn Bridges because of falling sheets of ice :shock:

I'm trying to get out of going to Essex tonight, really don't want to travel. It's really fine here, blue sky, melting snow, but looks really bad further south. Is weird that Yorkshire isn't the worst affected for once!


----------



## beancounter

that's good new MM. Glad you got a nice MW.
I have stuffed me face and returned to normal. Shall remeber to carry a muesli bar with me where ever I go!

Hope caz' scan is going well.

Why does no one care about my free cow? It's because you are all jealous of her, arnt you??? I'm going to pit cow and gate cow against aptamil polo bear in a free milk stuffie death match now. My moneys on the bear.....


----------



## Shifter

LOL Bean! I'm sure your cow is wonderfully exciting. My money's on the bear too though :rofl:


----------



## jms895

Afternoon ladies!

Kelly glad you and bubs are ok!

MummyCat, got ya on facebook!

MM glad you had a bit of reassurance and put a complaint in about the awful MW!

Well I had an eventful night!.... I was BH again till early hours 5 mins apart and period pains, woke me up a few times in the night and carried on till this morning, then after a few 'food poisoning' feelings of stomach ache was getting nervous but now have horrendous diarrhoea! :dohh: well that explains that then! Feel a bit better now though

Hope you are all ok?

Ikea should be delivering my nursery furniture today now as tghey cancelled due to snow yesterday

I am so glad its friday :headspin: need some sleep after last nights antics! Oh and maybe some chocolate :rofl:


----------



## pippam116

thanks for all the luck :) she not here yet though, should be soon as its getting on a bit. wont be able to use the gas and air Claire, they bring the mouthpeice with them, not allowed ot give to me before hand, damn it! :lol: just finishing off the sausages that have been simmering away in in loads of thick home made onion gravy yum yum, mash n veg to acompany later, hurry up mw if starving lol


----------



## pippam116

get some shut eye jade, woooo on the nursery furniture, i love getitng deliveries! u feeling better now? x


----------



## jms895

Pip how exciting it really wont be long now!! With the gas and air can you have a play? :rofl:

Ohhh and for good luck :finger:


----------



## jojo1974

hi ladies carnt believe i dont come on for a few days and theres so many posts lol hope you all doin ok ? iv not been so good i got very swollen ankles and a bad headache any of you been like this ?


----------



## jms895

Pip I am working so no chance of some sleep! I really cant wait for mat leave to start now I am well pissed off and knackered, just tossing and turning in bed at night and everything is getting more hard work now :lol: I am a moaner!

Yes fine now just weird tummy aches is all, really thought something was happening last night though but I am NOT going hospital again until I know little prince is defo on his way! I get so confuesed all these twinges and pains, you think is it/isnt it and with it being first time for me I just dont bloody know. I am sure I will when the time comes though :blush:

Hugs pip :hugs:


----------



## jms895

Jo jo, have you had your BP checked out hun? Hope you are ok :hugs:


----------



## MummyCat

hellooooo everyone! 

Have tried to catch up on everything... notice we've had some mad moments in the last few days...tons of chat about food.... not helping me here as I need to get my lunch soon :) Welcome to all the new March Mums... can't believe how close Logie and Caz are to having LO's! (Keeping fingers crossed all goes okay!!!)

As for weight issues... I've put on 2 stone! *urgh* Must find motivation to lose it after baby... will def be up for a March Mums weight loss club! 

I'm on facebook too.... please feel free to add me! Name is Catherine Pound (not many of us!) Profile pic is one below! Clearly taken at our wedding :happydance: in SA just over a year ago! 

Right, off to have some soup for lunch, cup of raspberry leaf tea and maybe a bit of housework... if I can be bothered hahaha! xxx
 



Attached Files:







Wedding Pics 050.JPG
File size: 92.2 KB
Views: 4


----------



## jojo1974

thanx jade got my self in the drs fingers are feeling swollen now :( feel like im falling to bits, so hows everyone else ?


----------



## pippam116

jojo get ur bp checked just incase, as those are symptoms of PE, prob just the end of pregnancy but you really should be checked to make sure.. Jade i bloody wish they wont give the mouthpiece thing till they come on the day. arghhhhh lol, i only got a few puffs last time so may not even get to use it. when mat leave start?? it drags dont it :(..

i dunno though i had so many false alarms and twinges i dunno if im coming or going, if i skip stage 1 n 2 then i know i will know if im in 3rd stage theres no missing it, but first stages are and can be random n all over the place so if your ever thinking it may be it be on standby! :lol:


----------



## jms895

Mummy Cat, lovely wedding pic hun 

Where can I buy raspberry leaf tea from, a good source though?? I like my teas and have acupboard full of all types so am willing to pay good price! I sound like a bloody trader.......

I am going to start that at 34/35 weeks I think xx


----------



## pippam116

love the pic mummy cat, v nice :) there have been a few mad momments, :rofl:


----------



## jms895

Thanks Pip, oooh gas and air would love to have a try just to see......

Mat leave starts 2 weeks on Monday :wohoo:

Jo jo, we all fine and have 3 march babies now, hope your check up goes ok, let us know hun :hugs:


----------



## jojo1974

thanx pipam got to wait till 5.00 to see dr they fully booked :( just been silly and googled PE and now im getting worried


----------



## pippam116

jade at holland and barrets, its all the same though u can buy in diff forms i use the bags. and they all same sort of price, not expensive. needs to be rasberry leaf on its own or not have same effect :))


----------



## jms895

Thanks hun, is it just to tone the uterus then?

I will order some later

Jo jo keep off google its the devil and dont worry yourself, these symptoms are pretty common :hugs:


----------



## pippam116

aww jojo dont worry im not trying to worry you but just get it checked, 5 isnt too far away, and prob nothing im all swollen and had headaches other week but got the all clear, try not to worry and rest up until then xxx


----------



## pippam116

it supposed to make the last stages of labour more effective ( the contractions) , i always take it and have since 32 weeks on all 3! :) its not great but i actually dont heave when i drink it this time. lol


----------



## MummyCat

jms895 said:


> Afternoon ladies!
> 
> MummyCat, got ya on facebook!
> 
> Well I had an eventful night!.... I was BH again till early hours 5 mins apart and period pains, woke me up a few times in the night and carried on till this morning, then after a few 'food poisoning' feelings of stomach ache was getting nervous but now have horrendous diarrhoea! :dohh: well that explains that then! Feel a bit better now though

:happydance: fabulous!!!! :)

Ah, sorry to hear about your bad night hun... I'm wondering if i've been having BH lately. I'm just not sure what they feel like! Sometimes I think it could be baby moving, but come to think of it, it's starting at the top of my tum and it does feel like it tightens... hmmm... could explain why I've been uncomfortable for the last three days! 

Also... I've had a series of trips to the loo yesterday and today too!! TMI... but you know those days when you can't believe there is that much that can come out???? (When you're forced to think...where have I been storing that?????) :blush:


----------



## jojo1974

ahhhhhhh thanx you wouldnt think its my 3rd pregnacy would you lol , talking of face book if any one wants to add me just pm me spend most of my time on there and ere when i can xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## jms895

Pip am looking to get some now online xx


----------



## jojo1974

hate to be a pain but could do with a text buddy if any ones intrested:blush:


----------



## MummyCat

Okay wow... you ladies type fast!

Jo Jo hope all is okay!

Pip...I may have missed something (very likely as I'm trying to catch up), but have you started having contractions? Are you expecting LO soon?

Jade.. .I also got my RL Tea at Holland and Barratt, I like it actually! Just not sure how soon I should move from one cup a day to two... anyone with any advice?

Thanks for the comments re wedding pic... we had a wacky photographer who got REALLY creative (I've posted a number of them on facebook) he had us climb into a small quarry for that one! (he just really liked the colours in the quarry wall!)

xx


----------



## jms895

Mummy Cat, yes I know what you mean :lol: but mostly I am opposite and where can i possibly be storing it all as I aint been for a week! :rofl:


----------



## jms895

Jo jo I be your text bud if you wish? xx PM me.


----------



## MummyCat

jojo1974 said:


> hate to be a pain but could do with a text buddy if any ones intrested:blush:

Ignore my insanity in the PM hun... have just seen your signature so can see it's team blue and your due date! :dohh: I think I need more sleep!! :rofl:


----------



## MummyCat

jms895 said:


> Mummy Cat, yes I know what you mean :lol: but mostly I am opposite and where can i possibly be storing it all as I aint been for a week! :rofl:


:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:

The female body never ceases to amaze me.... just when you think your tum can't stretch anymore... it does! and goodness only knows how my digestive system has been altered thanks to bubs taking all the goodness!! I'm just so pleased I've been on Mat leave the last week.... having these troubles at work would have been a bit embarrassing! :blush:


----------



## jms895

Is there anyone on this thread still working and not on mat leave apart from me?


----------



## jms895

Mummy Cat yes It is weird the way our systems work and I tell you what they couldnt pay me a million pound to take those bloody iron tablets again, my god!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## tiggertea

morning ladies!

good luck to all with appointments today :hugs:

gem - glad you ot speaking to a nice mw

kelly - glad u and lo are doing well

bean - i care about your cow :) lol i got my polar bear this morning and they battled immediately....... i was surprised to find the cow won, it was all in the udders apparently....

everyone else - :hugs: i can't remember what else i wanted to say!!

sorry to hear others had eventful nights too... i posted about mine in third tri - basically couldnt breathe or swallow :shock: got a bit worried. Then bubs was super quiet too which didnt help the worrying!

spoke with doc this morning and they said if it happens again tonight go to out of hours doc and get checked out.

bubs gave me a few wiggles and a couple of kicks in the meantime so not as worried about that part anymore....


----------



## jms895

Hope you are ok Debz :hugs:


----------



## Deb_baby

:happydance: i lost some plug :happydance:

i've given myself a very sore belly fom eating too much chocolate too :(


----------



## MummyCat

jms895 said:


> Mummy Cat yes It is weird the way our systems work and I tell you what they couldnt pay me a million pound to take those bloody iron tablets again, my god!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


hahaha... I completely understand mate! My doctor said I could have paracetemol or co codemol for my wrist pain and advised that co codemol may cause constipation....

I told her I'd rather suffer in pain than add to my digestive troubles!! hahaha
:rofl:


----------



## jms895

Wow Deb thats exciting!

The chocoloate is worth it though aint it? :rofl:

I just had some galaxy, know i shouldnt but ITS FRIDAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :headspin:


----------



## MummyCat

Deb_baby said:


> :happydance: i lost some plug :happydance:
> 
> i've given myself a very sore belly fom eating too much chocolate too :(

Eeek... how exciting!!! ahh....chocolate induced pain... that pain I can deal with! :rofl:


----------



## tiggertea

jade - that friday feeling means you should have had a crunchie bar! 
mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm...... crunchie..... right, where's hubby so he can go get me peppermint tea and a crunchie or 6?!


----------



## jms895

He he, galaxy is the best chocolate in the world! Oh or Lindt!!

This sounds stupid but I cant wait to go into labour/lose some plug/get a contraction etc...... :rofl:


----------



## MummyCat

tiggertea said:


> morning ladies!
> 
> bean - i care about your cow :) lol i got my polar bear this morning and they battled immediately....... i was surprised to find the cow won, it was all in the udders apparently....
> 
> sorry to hear others had eventful nights too... i posted about mine in third tri - basically couldnt breathe or swallow :shock: got a bit worried. Then bubs was super quiet too which didnt help the worrying!
> 
> spoke with doc this morning and they said if it happens again tonight go to out of hours doc and get checked out.
> 
> bubs gave me a few wiggles and a couple of kicks in the meantime so not as worried about that part anymore....


Firstly.. :rofl: re cow and bear fight! 

Secondly... hope you're okay hun... I would have been stressing big time! Just make sure you have it checked out if you're at all worried. It'll at least give you peace of mind! xxx


----------



## tiggertea

lindt.... mmmmmmmm the red lindor sweets ooooohhhhhhhhhh stop with the chocolate references.... i want it all!!! :rofl:

we'll remind you of your wishing for contractions when you're wishing they would stop jade


----------



## jms895

Yes I know I will want them to stop when they start :rofl:

Ooooh ALL GOLD choc also one of my faves....

Anyway, no more choc talk, must crack on ladies, will chat later after work xx


----------



## katycam

god you lot talk lots :)
im going to holland n barrett today to get that raspberry tea later.
ive had a quite productive morning (compared to every other day this week!)
i have:
visited nan
gone to tesco
took nan medicine
finished washing/ironing
cleaned kitchen and conservatory floor
walked and fed dogs


woooo :)


----------



## MummyCat

okay.... am now craving CRUNCHIE!!! hmmm... DH is in Brussels (hence i have control of PC) so not likely to get any crunchie out of him.... *hmmmm...begin to plot out safest route in snow to local crunchie supply store*

I know Jade... every time I wee I wipe and look disappointed to see no plug.... LOONY!!


----------



## pippam116

MummyCat said:


> Okay wow... you ladies type fast!
> 
> Jo Jo hope all is okay!
> 
> Pip...I may have missed something (very likely as I'm trying to catch up), but have you started having contractions? Are you expecting LO soon?
> 
> Jade.. .I also got my RL Tea at Holland and Barratt, I like it actually! Just not sure how soon I should move from one cup a day to two... anyone with any advice?
> 
> Thanks for the comments re wedding pic... we had a wacky photographer who got REALLY creative (I've posted a number of them on facebook) he had us climb into a small quarry for that one! (he just really liked the colours in the quarry wall!)
> 
> xx


not term till next sat, :happydance: just have previous early precipitate labours so getting well prepared x


----------



## MummyCat

katy: ta for facebook babe... also... you make me feel really bad... you've done tons today... I've been sitting at PC trying desperately to catch up on this thread! haha


----------



## pippam116

midwife has been and gone, :happydance:

estimated weight at 35+6 = 3500g

1/5 engaged / deeply engaged hardly still palpable from above. ( for those who get confused like me) its there its ready :happydance:

and i decided against an internal cos as i would like to know if anythings gone on i dont want her to clear anything out and encourage it to procede till next week. got my birthing pack so gonna have a rumage and see what i have :)

:cloud9:

xxxx


----------



## katycam

yay glad everything is good pip :)


----------



## MummyCat

Pip: Eeeek.... looks like it will be soon then! Bubs seems a healthy size too.. 7lbs 7 oz right? (My conversions could be quite wrong! was brought up on metric!!)

Ah... how exciting... enjoy your rumage... I really need to eat now so will catch up a bit later! :hugs:


----------



## katycam

and mummycat, i have done sod all this week so i thought id better get my bum into gear today!!


----------



## Shifter

Hope it doesn't happen again Debz :hugs:

Congrats on the plug loss Deb!

Glad your MW visit went well pip!

I want chocolate now :hissy:


----------



## pippam116

TY :) I dunno and could stay there for ages, i make it that too, could be out as they usually get it wrong but its nice to think that :) :happydance: :hugs:


----------



## Logiebear

Just to let you all know I'm sorry I'm haven't been around but I've been in and out of hosp all week and my Dr has now finally given me a light at the end of the tunnel. I've posted in 3rd tri so don't wanna bore you by repeating it all. 

Hope you are all doing great and I will have a read through what you have all been up to when I get a couple of hours lol you chatter boxes xxx


----------



## pippam116

hey logie will go look for it now, hope you are feeling ok, xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## beancounter

I'v ewritten my things to do list. It covers over an A4side.. and thats not even babyTTD, just work stuff. Crazy. I'm coming to terms with the fact that I might not get it all done today. On the plus side, I get to go past all the chocolates on the way to the post office. I might make cookies, because when I buy them from sainsburys they seem to be all hard and crunchy and Im not sure I could take that dissapointment again.. 

WhOa pip, I wish peanut would get in gear like that! I have no idea what they are doing in there, I imagine them to be spinning in a circle running thier feet all around the uterus. the sod.


----------



## beancounter

logie! :hugs:


----------



## pippam116

lolllllll bean, cookies mmm make me sum they r nice all soft yum yum gonna eat some sausage n mash in a mo


----------



## pippam116

i just cried looked in homebirth pack, and its so final, :rofl: gloves sheets, tray for placenta stuff for babies injections, pipes gas and air minus mouthpiece, stery pads gels omg its like half the hospital made me cry with excitement lol xx


----------



## aurora32

Logiebear said:


> Just to let you all know I'm sorry I'm haven't been around but I've been in and out of hosp all week and my Dr has now finally given me a light at the end of the tunnel. I've posted in 3rd tri so don't wanna bore you by repeating it all.
> 
> Hope you are all doing great and I will have a read through what you have all been up to when I get a couple of hours lol you chatter boxes xxx

Just posted on your 3rd tri post hunn, least you have something to work towards now.......:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Shifter

Oooh pip - exciting and real!!

More :hug: Logie


----------



## aurora32

pippam116 said:


> i just cried looked in homebirth pack, and its so final, :rofl: gloves sheets, tray for placenta stuff for babies injections, pipes gas and air minus mouthpiece, stery pads gels omg its like half the hospital made me cry with excitement lol xx

So what did she say about all these niggles and unexplained swollen hands???
Does she think you have long to go?


:hug::hug::hug::hug::hug:


----------



## beancounter

pippam116 said:


> i just cried looked in homebirth pack, and its so final, :rofl: gloves sheets, tray for placenta stuff for babies injections, pipes gas and air minus mouthpiece, stery pads gels omg its like half the hospital made me cry with excitement lol xx

i bet I could suck the gas and air out without the mouthpiece....


----------



## pippam116

aurora32 said:


> pippam116 said:
> 
> 
> i just cried looked in homebirth pack, and its so final, :rofl: gloves sheets, tray for placenta stuff for babies injections, pipes gas and air minus mouthpiece, stery pads gels omg its like half the hospital made me cry with excitement lol xx
> 
> So what did she say about all these niggles and unexplained swollen hands???
> Does she think you have long to go?
> 
> 
> :hug::hug::hug::hug::hug:Click to expand...

:rofl: bean.

said niggles prob cos shes now fully engaged, and perhaps early labour has been imminant but backed down, jsut case of waiting it out, as hands not swollen now, and bp ok just keep an eye on them like always :rofl:

xx

she bought the birthing pack early cos she wants to have all bases covered, but as always hun who knows she could stay like that for weeks, if i make it to next sat ill be happy wiv that and any further ill just take it in my stride :hugs:


----------



## KatienSam

there was sooo much i wanted to say but i have forgotten it all!

whoever was really engaged that could mean we will have another march baby in the next couple of weeks!!! wooo

caz has text me and said baby to deeply engaged to scan properly but nothing abnormal seen today but little bub will have to have a head scan once she is born to be sure. She is just about to try and tackle a big tesco so will prob be on a bit later lol

I have been having random hicks which are more painful down below so been for a walk with OH and doggy and they seem to have eased a bit, going to have a tea and then go start on some jobs around the house!

i started to bring down the babys things to go in the kitchen today too, OH wants a trial run at making bottles next week bless him!

Bean - i am jealous of your cow, i didnt get one :(

xxx


----------



## pippam116

KatienSam said:


> there was sooo much i wanted to say but i have forgotten it all!
> 
> whoever was really engaged that could mean we will have another march baby in the next couple of weeks!!! wooo
> 
> caz has text me and said baby to deeply engaged to scan properly but nothing abnormal seen today but little bub will have to have a head scan once she is born to be sure. She is just about to try and tackle a big tesco so will prob be on a bit later lol
> 
> I have been having random hicks which are more painful down below so been for a walk with OH and doggy and they seem to have eased a bit, going to have a tea and then go start on some jobs around the house!
> 
> i started to bring down the babys things to go in the kitchen today too, OH wants a trial run at making bottles next week bless him!
> 
> Bean - i am jealous of your cow, i didnt get one :(
> 
> xxx

it's me who's deeply engaged, it is poss for her to stay like that for ages though :dohh: 

thanks for update on caz, 

sounds like your oh really getting excited for bubs!

:hugs:


----------



## tiggertea

ooooh pip - how exciting!!!!

:hugs: logie - off to see your post in a sec.

katie - hope the hicks ease off. bless your OH - he's getting all excited!


----------



## KatienSam

i know bless him, he is a little bit worried about the birth but excited to be a daddy! we have an active birth class tomorrow which hopefully will give him a better idea of what to expect!

but if i do anything to better prepare us for babys arrival in the nursery or putting babys things into place he is straight in the room looking about and pretending to do things with it etc. god love him. :cloud9:


----------



## katycam

I just brought some raspberry leaf tea. Bet it makes me heave!!
Bean is being lively again today :)
Had a lovely email from Luke just now as well which made me smile. Sods law, the minute i go out he goes online and i miss him!!


----------



## pippam116

aww katy, thats typical hun it used to make me heave :rofl: :hugs:


----------



## katycam

yup i just tasted it ewwwwwwww
but im gunna force it down!
how often am i meant to drink it?


----------



## MummyCat

Ah... sorry you missed Luke, Katy!! 

Pip - that must be quite weird having all that stuff around you now! 
It seems so strange that we're a few weeks away now and before we know it we'll be waiting for our last March Mummy's to have their little ones! 

KatienSam, glad you're feeling better and that OH is getting geared up for LO! So sweet!

:hugs: to Logie!! xxxx


----------



## aurora32

katycam said:


> yup i just tasted it ewwwwwwww
> but im gunna force it down!
> how often am i meant to drink it?

couple of cups a day just now and gradually build it up, put sugar or honey in to taste hunn takes away the icky taste of the tea.


----------



## katycam

ive just finished a cup wooo!


----------



## jms895

I am going to sort some out over weekend (tea!)

Logie I will check out your thread...

Pip I am excited for you hun :dance: it really wont be long now, shall we take some guesses

Caz :hugs: catch up later

Hi everyone else


----------



## beancounter

Just ate too many cookies.
Feel sllllllllllllightly sick now...


----------



## katycam

i brought some chocolate arctic roll from tescos this morning, going to munch on that later! ooh and apple crumble and custard :)
piggy day again me thinks.


----------



## pippam116

im just waiting patiently, if i guess ill be dissapointed if its not here by then lol :)


----------



## pippam116

noooooooooo katy i want some! :)) x


----------



## lousielou

Gosh, been away for a week and three of us have popped?? Who?! Can't find the details!!!


----------



## tiggertea

:rofl: we're still on the arctic roll hehehe

i just had a work-from-home job offer.... selling childrens books - sound like something i should get myself into to you lot or not? (still waiting on all the info to be honest)
I was kinda keen at the initial idea, but hubby has put a real dampner on it all for me :grr: bloody men!

still aint got any chocolate :cry: gonna have a handful of banana chips and see if that takes the edge off.... if not - i'm baking brownies coz the only choc i have in ouse is cooking choc and it tastes rubbish if eaten like a normal bar :lol:


hey lucy! :wave: howz u? see the first post in the thread for the updates :) (march mums gone early are embojet, keldac and donnaballonna)


----------



## jms895

:hi: lucy? Nice to hear from you! Check out first page of this thread for updates!

Ohh you lot stop talking about food!! :lol:

What should I have for tea? :blush:


----------



## jms895

beancounter said:


> Just ate too many cookies.
> Feel sllllllllllllightly sick now...

Serves you right for not saving me any! :rofl:


----------



## tiggertea

ok in the last three mins it has been decided i am def off to bake some brownies.... :rofl:


----------



## tiggertea

jms895 said:


> What should I have for tea? :blush:

chocolate brownies :lol:


----------



## jms895

Aaaah I love Brownies!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Make us some Debz

I want :cake:


----------



## tiggertea

i will try and save you some - i'll prob burn em tho - i usually do! :rofl: i'm good at choc fudge cake tho....


----------



## pippam116

aww u making me hungry, grrrrrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## jms895

Aaah fudge cake.....


----------



## tiggertea

mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm
mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm :cake: of any kind :cloud9:

pip - :finger: :rofl:


----------



## jms895

:munch: I fancy :pizza: tonight with a shed load of cheese and garlic on it :blush:


----------



## jms895

Tigger :finger: :finger: :finger: :smug:


----------



## mummymadness

Wow i go shopping and come back to 9 pages , Where do you girls get the energy lol.

Congrats on loosing some plug Deb :) .

Hope evry one with BH is feeling a bit better , I know there a pain in the bum lol .

Glad mw appointment went well Pip wow 7lb odd allready lovely weight :) .

Glad the scan went well for caz great news :) .

Will find your post in a moment logie hun hope your well . xx .

Sorry if i missed any one out i usually do some how lol .

I decided today even thow been told not to worry (Wich iam trying very hard not to do) to be prepared , I wasnt with layla soo tiny and nothing fitted her lol.
So today i when shopping in asdas i baught 2 tiny baby outfits for weight up to 6lb awwwwww there adorable just sooo tiny , My OH said the sweetest thing when i was thinkinga bout baby Oscar he said , The best things come in tiny packages :) . xxx .


----------



## tiggertea

do u think sunflower oil will work the same as veg oil? :S i'm hoping so!


----------



## KatienSam

katy - my midwife and consultant said no to raspberry leaf before 36 weeks, so try limit your cup intake until your a few weeks on.

i just cleaned my bathroom and hallways (did all the walls and everything) think my dettol wipes have killed 99.9% of harmful bacteria in my house these last few days lol

i have had to stop as my feet have swollen up and i no longer have any ankles lol much to OH's amusement - he shouted 'cankles' at me :rofl:

still have 10 things on my 'to do' list for today so just having a cuppa with my feet up, waiting for the water tp drain back into my legs then il do a few more bits and bobs!

cleaning felt gooooooood

xxx


----------



## jms895

Awww MM bet the clothes are so cute!! :cloud9:

Tigger, I would not have a clue hun :dohh:


----------



## icculcaz

MOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!
cheers 4 the updating :)

well i is here finally. got sore hips and general pelvic area from tackling tescos n sheffield... but sat here eating galaxy to take my mind off it. muhahahahahaha......

:hugs: logie :)

bean giz a cookie........


tigs ... should b same....


----------



## jms895

Katie you are so good with the cleaning!

Well today I have been working, in lunch went out and order carpet for nuresery, went to shop, received parcel for our bed covers, received nursery items, bought rug for living room and rug for nursery, been on here and am cleaning living room up and hallway later. Plaster all over again!! Tonight no doubt I will do some more uni reading, am studying the marketing mix which is boring me.....


----------



## jms895

Aww everyone Jojo is really worried I just text her and she going doc in ten mins, she is all swollen and has a headache etc... :hugs: JoJo. xxxxxxxx


----------



## jojo1974

wow so many posts lol , im getting hungry just reading , well im going drs soon fingers crossed it isnt PC , ive also posted my first bump pic :blush: will catch you all soon happy eating :hug: xxxxxxx


----------



## KatienSam

:hugs: jojo


----------



## tiggertea

:hugs: to jojo - will be thinking of her @ 5!

sunflower oil will have to do - it's all i have right now :rofl: looks ok pre-oven anyways....


----------



## tiggertea

found some mini-rolos in the baking cupboard too.... now i need to take a vote.... eat em all now while the brownies cook or stick em in the brownies when they come out the oven for some caramelly goodness.....


oh and i resisted the urge to lick the bowl :rofl:


----------



## KatienSam

im looking forward to a steak for my dinner tonight, OH is cooking so i can sit on my butt and do some ironing or something (the ironing pile is growing!!! I went to tesco last night and bought a new ironing basket, its bigger so the ironing looks less... good plan huh!) i purposely put on a wash of towels today so the ironing doesnt get bigger but the wash basket looks empty ;) im full of bright ideas at the moment just to make the ironing shrink!

my cat is officially moving in with my sister tonight so i have to pack her things up in a bit :( at least i can visit her any time i want and she lived with my sister and I for her first 2 years so she knows kels well!

xx


----------



## KatienSam

there is a mini battenburg cake in the cupboard calling me... im trying to ignore it... but i went in there for a kitkat and now it knows im peckish so its shouting my name...

hmmmmm


----------



## jms895

Aahhh by bye Katie's cat :hugs:

I like your thoughts on washing and ironing Katie!

I have 2 more loads to do over weekend and I am officially up to date and in the clear, including towels and bedding....

I just had a funny pain again and had to run to the loo :cry: I really am having a clear out - sorry TMI xxx


----------



## jms895

Oh the decisions I love Kit Kats and Battenburgs...... mm go for the cake! :hugs:


----------



## kateqpr

sorry to pop in but...

I have an iced madeira cake and jumbo galaxy bar looking me....


----------



## jms895

Aaaah Kate, galaxy is the :devil: I love it, my fave choc....

I have already had a bar today though :lol:


----------



## tiggertea

ick - i don't like battenberg (marzipan- :sick:) i say kitkats! 

decided to stick the rolos into the brownies after all.... mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm starting to smell goood!


----------



## beancounter

cake never looks at me long.
Caz, I composed a lengthy text about cookies in sainsburies and my funking phone ate it. I nearly wept. I cant type it out again. 

Have a cookie. there are 2 left. they are not that great but I bought choc noggis so I could make some if they wernt.


----------



## jms895

I can smell it from ere Debz..........mmm


----------



## tiggertea

*taps fingers impatiently on top of the cooker* wish it was 5 mins time........ :rofl:


think i might try and convince hubby we can stretch to a chinese tonight.... REALLY want some chicken curry!!!!!

hope those pains etc disappear soon Jade.... not to panic you but you reckon it could be the start of THE clearout....?


----------



## jms895

Tigger, I dont know but I have been constipate a bit with thos god awful iron tablets, so maybe its just that clearing away. But i had pains all last night and the hicks.... I kind of get excited and thats wrong because I am too early yet.... thats bad isnt it?

I think its just cos I had a back log :lol:

Sorry if that runied your cookies :finger: :rofl:


----------



## jms895

Ladies, I am off for a bit to clean up my kitchen which is a tip, do the pots and put the Steak and Mushroom pie in, decided we having that with mash peas and turnip ( i love mashed turnip) yum yum xxx catch up later ladies


----------



## KatienSam

the cake is still in the cupboard....

i could eat a victoria sponge with evap milk right now. does anyone else love evap milk?!

x


----------



## tiggertea

smells better than looks.... can't wait for it to cool enough to cut!!!
 



Attached Files:







DSC00923.jpg
File size: 89.6 KB
Views: 2


----------



## tiggertea

its only natural to be excited jade hun..... altho yep, it is a little early yet - hopefully keep cookin for a coupla weeks yet!

and no, NOTHING is putting me off these brownies.... so :finger: :rofl:


----------



## icculcaz

hmpf i want cookies. waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaah. 
my phone always eat texts.. prolly cos i havent got used to it yet ( thats my excuse anyhoo) 

what can i have for me tea???? pancakes or bacon sarnie?? hmmm


----------



## tiggertea

bacon sarnie with lashings of ketchup.... mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## beancounter

Ok, the answer is IN:
https://www.flickr.com/photos/thedevilswallpaper/3257747681/

im sure your dying to know 
My phone eats stuff because its so old it's only real use is as a brick for clubbing would be attackers.. Also the m key doesnt work which makes predictive text a whole fun new game :/


----------



## KatienSam

the cake has been eaten...

hmmmmm xx


----------



## Deb_baby

i just went to get milkybar ice cream from m freezer and found a chocolate artic roll...do you eat it straight from freezer or leave it a little bit?

going out food shopping with BIL and his wife tonight get myself some donuts :D feeling hungry even tho just had chicken drummers, potatoe smilies an beans.

Gotta love battenburg cake i might buy some tonight, or maybe ill just buy marzipan.

My mum bought me my nappies so all happy now, although she could only get size 2, it will come in handy in few months time and when i told OH she got 200 he did say " how much does she thinks a baby poops?" :rofl: hes a bit thick x


----------



## icculcaz

lmao @ pics.. looks like a whole new breed could come of them.......

my polar bears getting its bum sniffed by zippy... he kinda likes it... and dont go there about the moomoo... it got bladed..... not to be seen again... waaaaaaaaaaaah!

what phone ya got bean?


----------



## Deb_baby

:rofl: bean. looks like fun x


----------



## beancounter

some nokia from last century I got given for free...


----------



## tiggertea

:rofl: bean - poor moo!

i can confirm the brownies taste somewhat like heaven..... :cloud9: admittedly don't look like much but all is forgiven when they tickle the tastebuds!!!!


----------



## icculcaz

good old nokia bricks eh? is it blue with orangy clear sides??? i had 1 o them n the number 7 key buggered up..... i put it down to overuse....oops.

i broke the phone i got with my contract.... had to replace it a few weeks ago with a samsung... cant complain bout it.... it fits between me boobs where my phones usually are...


----------



## tiggertea

:rofl: no offence caz but dont MOST things fit between ur ginormous boobs?! :rofl: (soz cudnt resist!)


----------



## icculcaz

yeah they do... gotta fill that gap between wires n me skin between the boobies...


----------



## Shifter

Debz - go for it with the book selling hun! My mum used to do that with Usborne books and I used to be a Virgin Vie consultant. It's very hard to make money at these things, but if you put in the effort you can get great returns!

Bean - your battle photos are great!

Andy and I are staying home this weekend *phew*

I still want chocolate!


----------



## tiggertea

I'm not expecting to make my millions with it - just a few extra squids is all lol sometimes think hubby wants me to find something that would mean we could both retire at the ripe old age of 25.... 
his theory is "people don't want books anymore when they can have computers" :grr:

glad you getting to stay home this weekend hun x

:rofl: caz :hugs:


----------



## icculcaz

be an ann summers rep.... its good fun lmao


----------



## Shifter

tiggertea said:


> I'm not expecting to make my millions with it - just a few extra squids is all lol sometimes think hubby wants me to find something that would mean we could both retire at the ripe old age of 25....
> his theory is "people don't want books anymore when they can have computers" :grr:
> 
> glad you getting to stay home this weekend hun x
> 
> :rofl: caz :hugs:

Rubbish, parents still want to buy books for their kids! And kids still love books, especially if parents are responsible and don't plonk their kids down in front of a computer too young :rofl:


----------



## icculcaz

selling vibrators is a lot more fun......


----------



## jms895

Bean the cow and bear thing is ace, I am upset now as I want some!! Not come yet!

Steak pie is in and cooking mmmmm as is the mass portion of turnip for me :lol:

Shifter glad you are staying at home!

Tigger the cake looks lovely mmmm


----------



## icculcaz

euuuuuuuuuuuuuuw turnip


----------



## tiggertea

my thoughts exactly holly!

yep caz.... i'd bet it is ;)


----------



## jms895

Turnip / Swede is lovely mashed up with butter, oh and I love it raw too :rofl:


----------



## icculcaz

i dont do grown things..... caterpillars n worms could have crapped on em....


----------



## Shifter

jms895 said:


> Turnip / Swede is lovely mashed up with butter, oh and I love it raw too :rofl:

*drool*


----------



## icculcaz

ick


it aint chocolate.


----------



## jms895

Is that sarcasm Holly? Or do you like it :lol:


----------



## jms895

Caz, you can have chocolate tooooo! I had that earlier...


----------



## aurora32

Swede n carrot mashed with a drop of marg, milk and pepper, yummy,yummy!!

:hug:


----------



## icculcaz

i had choc today tooooo 


im now eating kop kopps.mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## jms895

Awww yes Aurora, lush !! xx


----------



## mummymadness

I come back and what do i find loads of food talk , Nothing unusual for us March mums lol .

Love the cake piccy by the way :) .

I baught from asdas today birds eye triple chocolate Arctic roll £1 whoooo a quid , It sooo going to get eaten in one sitting lol .

Bye Bye to your cat Katie , Did you decide that she wont be friendly towards Baby ... Im still having thought on Sweetpea time will tell i guess .

P.s = Just packed my disney Pooh dungerees in tiny baby size in my Labour bag its sooooo adorably cute and tiny :) (Watch me have an 8lb baby lol) . xx .


----------



## icculcaz

i packed tiny baby babygrows... ya never know...


----------



## aurora32

Anyone seen or even tried the new walkers crisps flavours that are being advertised just now 

Chilli and choc
Onion bhaji
Kajun Squirrel??
roast duck n hoisin sauce
builder breakfast 
fish and chips

all sound pretty gross to me.


----------



## pippam116

evening ladies hope jojo is getting on ok, i cant bare to read back anymore all this talk of chocolate


----------



## icculcaz

im not that brave....
i mean cajun squirrel... WTF?


----------



## icculcaz

who'd know what cajun squirrel tastes of?


----------



## MummyCat

:rofl: @ Bean and the nanimals! hahaha

Okay you lot... I go away to eat and keep myself busy, come back to read posts about food and find myself needing to go eat! hmmmm.... think I need to blame weight gain on you lot and not on baby :rofl:

Am also one that LOVES vegies.... swede and carrot and butternut and turnip... any of it squashed up...Yummmmmmmmmm *sigh*


----------



## pippam116

KatienSam said:


> katy - my midwife and consultant said no to raspberry leaf before 36 weeks, so try limit your cup intake until your a few weeks on.
> 
> i just cleaned my bathroom and hallways (did all the walls and everything) think my dettol wipes have killed 99.9% of harmful bacteria in my house these last few days lol
> 
> i have had to stop as my feet have swollen up and i no longer have any ankles lol much to OH's amusement - he shouted 'cankles' at me :rofl:
> 
> still have 10 things on my 'to do' list for today so just having a cuppa with my feet up, waiting for the water tp drain back into my legs then il do a few more bits and bobs!
> 
> cleaning felt gooooooood
> 
> xxx

Yesterday i advised katycam, that from 32 weeks is acceptable, some believe 36 weeks, but i have for 3 pregnancies now taken from 32 weeks, and been advised by several midwives, and a consultant that this is fine, its importnat not to drink lots at 32 weeks and by the time your 36 weeks build it up, 

found this on UK midwives info site, and the packet also says from 32 weeks ( shop should ask you if your further along than 7 months also), for those of you that may be panicking :) some may suggest later, but its not a huge issue.

"Its commonly believed that drinking raspberry leaf tea or tablets will help to induce labour and this supplement is taken by many a pregnant woman keen to speed up their baby's arrival into the world. Unfortunately this is a misconception; raspberry leaf tea doesn't actually help to bring on labour at all. 

In a study carried out in Sydney, Australia (1), 192 first-time mums were given either a 1.2g raspberry leaf tablet or a placebo twice a day from 32 weeks of pregnancy. The herb had no harmful effects on mother or baby, and those women who had taken raspberry leaf tablets were found to have a shorter second stage of labour and a lower rate of forceps delivery (19.3% versus 30.4%). However, far more research is needed to confirm these results. 

Raspberry leaf tea contains the alkaloid 'fragine' which is said to strengthen and tone the muscles of the uterus, helping them to contract more efficiently during labour. 

It is very important not to use raspberry leaves until the last two months of pregnancy because of their stimulating effect on the uterus. Once you have reached the 32nd week of your pregnancy you could begin with one cup of raspberry leaf tea a day and gradually increase up to 4 cups or tables a day (although this may vary in accordance with the strength of the blend and the manufacturers instructions). The tea can be sipped freely during labour, too. 

You can buy raspberry leaf tablets from health food stores. However many women prefer to make a tea from the dried herb, which is available from some health shops". 

:hugs: :hugs:


----------



## pippam116

those crisps look grose claire :rofl:


----------



## mummymadness

*Hangs head in shame* , I have tried Chillie chocolate ones , Not too bad . x .


----------



## pippam116

lol ooohh u made me want these foreign ones i buy that are chilli and lime flavour curl things omg they are lush ****must buy more tomorrow*** nobody else likes them so good for when i feel greedy, pizza on the way :rofl: yummmmmyyyyyyy


----------



## aurora32

Chilli and chocolate, Ok gemma What do they exactly taste like, sweet or hot or what?


:hug:


----------



## pippam116

prob like pasty n chops :rofl:


----------



## jojo1974

hi all back from the drs then ended up at kfc lol , well got to the drs and seen a dr who is new he took my bp which he said was great and healthy he asked a few questions and that was it , he never checked my wee sample or felt bubs i came out a thinking omg , with my bp being ok im going to leave it a few days and see how i feel told oh if i carry on feeling like i do i will just ring up the hospital , the kfc was lovely i need something sweet now lol so will catch you all later xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## icculcaz

fanny pasty?


----------



## pippam116

glad ur bp is ok jojo, xxx


----------



## pippam116

is this a round 2 :rofl: how are you caz?


----------



## icculcaz

im okies fankoo.... on fb chat atm... supposed to be moppin floor in here... lol


hows u?


----------



## pippam116

lol im scoffing pizza n its tasty,got few funny feelings in me lady bits this evening, but nuffink to report home about, these lot of chatter boxes v quiet tonight :))))


----------



## jms895

Hey ladies, I am still getting the hicks and period pains, its more or less most of time now, must be stretching 

Those walkers crisps sounf gross!!

I am stuffed full of mash, pie and swede mmmmm


----------



## pippam116

mmmmmmmm but chicken supreme pizza is best! lol maybe not so good for me but oh feck it, keep an eye on the hicks, jade,


----------



## jms895

I hate chicken on pizza yuck!


----------



## pippam116

:finger: :rofl:


----------



## jms895

:finger: :finger: :smug:


----------



## pippam116

i was kinda hoping on a few laughs tonight, but it think few to many of us with bh or low bubs that it might be a silly suggestion :O


----------



## jms895

Always got time for giggle me :lol:


----------



## icculcaz

i have now mopped me floor... gonna do kitchen floor in a min...


----------



## pippam116

did u use the pasty? rofl


----------



## jms895

Use a chicken pizza, yuck!!

Good on ya Caz, I am pooped for the day now, just got to match a shed load of OH's black socks up, I hate that job....


----------



## beancounter

pippam116 said:


> did u use the pasty? rofl

golly. I hope your pasty isnt hanging that low caz....


----------



## jms895

:rofl:


----------



## pippam116

arghhhhhh i hate that job too, oh shush lol, its only dinky pieces wiv peppers mushrooms n onions, :finger: sure ud eat it if i picked the chicken off lol, or kids have got ham n pineaple, yuck! thankuuu for pizzahut voucher, only had 2 slices im stuffed


----------



## jms895

Anyway ladies I am gonna log off and say thats it for tonight..... gonna match the socks and then take a bath try and ease these hicks and cramps

Laters!!!!!!!!!!! Love ya all crazy ladies


----------



## jms895

Garlic Mushroom my fave pizza yum xx


----------



## pippam116

:rofl:


beancounter said:


> pippam116 said:
> 
> 
> did u use the pasty? rofl
> 
> golly. I hope your pasty isnt hanging that low caz....Click to expand...

:rofl: :rofl: maybe just the upper crust bit!:rofl:


----------



## jms895

:rofl: :rofl:


----------



## pippam116

jms895 said:


> Garlic Mushroom my fave pizza yum xx

yum that sounds nice im coming to u for tea, have fun with ur socks! :happydance:


xxxxx


----------



## jms895

Stuffed crust! :lol:


----------



## pippam116

nah i havnt had a stuffing for some time, :rofl:


----------



## icculcaz

ok i cut out the middle man n rammed the mop up the dogs arse......


----------



## icculcaz

jms895 said:


> Stuffed crust! :lol:


not right now.... the neighbours will see...

maybe later when i go bed ;)


----------



## pippam116

:rofl: is that how we check our cervix too? :lol:


----------



## mummymadness

Food talk still lol lol .

I just had Minestrone Soup and croutons mmmmmmmmmmmmm .

Them chillie chocolate crisps were a really strange taste but not Yuk , The chilli kind of gave a small kick after the choclaty taste :).

Give me self a blister in my mouth with my soup Oooooooucchhhh .

Hope every ones B/H have calmed down . xxx .


----------



## pippam116

mm i still not convinced to try them :lol:


----------



## icculcaz

nor me


----------



## pippam116

me n caz want swing a chop in my bucket flavour :lol:


----------



## icculcaz

what about fanny pasty flavour?


----------



## pippam116

icculcaz said:


> what about fanny pasty flavour?

didnt think trout topped with meat and 2 veg was very appealing? :rofl::rofl:


----------



## icculcaz

cud b a lil on the salty side tho....


----------



## Deb_baby

:rofl: you girls make me laugh.

my OH has bought those walkers crisps in ever flavour they look horrible.

well i went shopping and bought tonnes of muffins/brownie pieces/ chocolate. :D

anybody else watching this thing on the titanic? x


----------



## mummymadness

Ok theres no sense in this insane asylum lol lol lol .

Just put some bonjela on my blister its that ice cold one feel loads better now , Stupid soup lol . x.


----------



## icculcaz

awwwww


well im gonna turn off this beast and go for a nice hot bath with my lil friend mr ducky... https://www.find-me-a-gift.co.uk/duck-with-a-dick.html :D 

gotta repack hosp bag now OH has dug out kyras suitcase from the attic as its got wheels on it :)


----------



## mummymadness

HaHaHa ....

Id love to have one of thoose floating in me bath lol . x .


----------



## pippam116

:rofl: have fun :lol: xx


----------



## pippam116

Deb_baby said:


> :rofl: you girls make me laugh.
> 
> my OH has bought those walkers crisps in ever flavour they look horrible.
> 
> well i went shopping and bought tonnes of muffins/brownie pieces/ chocolate. :D
> 
> anybody else watching this thing on the titanic? x

:rofl::rofl: i couldnt being myself to eat them, what is it with u lot n chocolate, im not shopping till tuesday, feels like forever away.


----------



## pippam116

icculcaz said:


> awwwww
> 
> 
> well im gonna turn off this beast and go for a nice hot bath with my lil friend mr ducky... https://www.find-me-a-gift.co.uk/duck-with-a-dick.html :D
> 
> gotta repack hosp bag now OH has dug out kyras suitcase from the attic as its got wheels on it :)

i gotta say it wasnt v big, lol, i like summink a bit bigger with a lot of kick in it but i wont post ne pics :rofl:


----------



## aurora32

pippam116 said:


> icculcaz said:
> 
> 
> awwwww
> 
> 
> well im gonna turn off this beast and go for a nice hot bath with my lil friend mr ducky... https://www.find-me-a-gift.co.uk/duck-with-a-dick.html :D
> 
> gotta repack hosp bag now OH has dug out kyras suitcase from the attic as its got wheels on it :)
> 
> i gotta say it wasnt v big, lol, i like summink a bit bigger with a lot of kick in it but i wont post ne pics :rofl:Click to expand...

:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## icculcaz

ok i am now flaked in the bath. lovely.


----------



## Deb_baby

:rofl::rofl::rofl:

that has got to be the funniest thing ive seen.

i have to admit all round my bath tub is rubber ducks and other animals but nothing with a dick :rofl:

just emailed it to my mum ill wait to see how long it is before i get a phone call x


----------



## pippam116

:rofl::rofl::rofl: she's in the bath, mr ducky in one hand, on bnb :dohh:

you really do amaze me, when she's in labour we will get messages saying im chewing my gas n air pipe, and the midwife has her headtorch on checking how dialated i am :rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## icculcaz

ahhhhh. im now in the bath. heaven. do u think that packin a suitcase 4 hosp is a lil ott?


----------



## pippam116

Deb_baby said:


> :rofl::rofl::rofl:
> 
> that has got to be the funniest thing ive seen.
> 
> i have to admit all round my bath tub is rubber ducks and other animals but nothing with a dick :rofl:
> 
> just emailed it to my mum ill wait to see how long it is before i get a phone call x

if shes anything like my mum she'll be ordering one:rofl:


----------



## lolly101

:hugs::rofl:Caz, love the dick! I mean duck!!!:rofl::rofl:hope you enjoying your bath!! ;)

MM hope your blister goes soon, they blo**y hurt don't they.:hugs: Glad you spoke to your mw...Is she letting you have a scan??

Well while I have read this thread I have HAD to eat 2 kit kats!!!:blush:

The snow is going at last...I can't believe how bad it was!!! I got most of my jobs done today tho!!!

Washed window and door frames
cleaned oven(hubby even undid the doors for me 1st time I cleaned them!!!:rofl:)
hoovered
washed and ironed babies nappies
2 loads of washing aswell
Had friend round for tea - toad in the hole mmmm

Phew!!!

Jade hope your Bh stop soon hun..and your tummy better soon...

Pip glad you gto your home pack:hugs:


----------



## lolly101

icculcaz said:


> ahhhhh. im now in the bath. heaven. do u think that packin a suitcase 4 hosp is a lil ott?


I got a suitcase just for me!! plus a bag for Petunia and a dressing gown cos I can't get it in the case!!


----------



## icculcaz

Hey if i cud id have a live thread goin! i get more mobile internet download limit than most ppl on a pc, gotta abuse it! im laid here thinkin can i sit here AND gloss that radiator?


----------



## pippam116

lol u still not done it caz? tut tut xxx


----------



## Deb_baby

you still havent glossed it yet? lol.

i feel likei want chocolate but i also feel like im going to explode.

OOOOh baths, i had on yesterday and the water kept going cold too quick so just kept the tap running may try again tonight tho i did buy some new bubbles.


----------



## icculcaz

yay so im not gonna get stared at then 4 lookin like im stayin a wk not just a few days. i got everythin in a holdall atm but it weighs a tonne n lacks wheels n im lazy!


----------



## Deb_baby

oh forgot to say i got a letter through from the hospital this morning.

They have booked me in for a growth scan for the......

.......

....... 

20th MARCH at 11am!!!!

wtf? i'm due the 15th!!! Stupid Hospitals/ NHS


----------



## icculcaz

no i put the gloss in a safe place n 4got where it was.. found it now... its behind the bog.


----------



## pippam116

awwwwww deb whats bloody wrong with them


----------



## pippam116

rofl


----------



## icculcaz

omg 5 days b4 ur due? pointless aint it?


----------



## lolly101

Deb_baby said:


> oh forgot to say i got a letter through from the hospital this morning.
> 
> They have booked me in for a growth scan for the......
> 
> .......
> 
> .......
> 
> 20th MARCH at 11am!!!!
> 
> wtf? i'm due the 15th!!! Stupid Hospitals/ NHS


FFS!!!:rofl:


----------



## Deb_baby

Lolly is your little ones confirmed name Petunia? or is it a nick name?

Sounds sooo cute, i cant think of any i like :(


----------



## lolly101

Petunia is her nickname!! when we told MIL we were preg, she said its time she had a Petunia!!(shes only got grandsons so far!!!) and its kinda stuck!! We usually shorten it to Tunia!! her real name is gonna be Rebecca Megan, but I bet we always use her nickname!!! My mates little girl is called Francesca but everyone calls her Dot!!!(I have no idea where this came from!!!)


----------



## KatienSam

OMG i never thought i would see a duck with a dick!! did anyone else read on? bit of trivia for you...

Interesting fact about duck's dangly bits: The longest duck dick on record is a whopping 42.5 cm! The Argentine Lake Duck was found by the University of Alaska in 2001. The average length was thought to be around 20 cm, which is still pretty gutting to the average human male.

and also:

"For those who are afraid that their little kiddies may go blind at the site of the yellow 'pony baloney,' you can simply pop it off and use it as a handy little accessory for when it's your turn in the tub."

so when your preparing for your bath doing your mental list of things required:

razor
shampoo
conditioner
duck dick
soap
bubbles
towel

:rofl: :rofl:

well my little cat has gone to my sisters, i cried like a small child for quite a while but once she got there and saw her running around all settled and the smile on my sisters face it was all worth it. its not that i didnt trust her with baby but i just wouldnt have time to give her the love she needs, she is a very affectionate cat and my sister is on her own now and wanted some company so best all round i think!

Caz i got a suitcase for hospital! once i got my dressing gown in there it was nearly full so sod em, i am moving in, i want my own room lol

xx


----------



## Deb_baby

mmm * scratches head*

blueberry muffin or milkybar yoghurts? hmmm.

might just have both :munch:

just saw this when trying to pick a smilie and burst out laughing :flasher:


----------



## lolly101

Mmm blueberry muffins!!!yummy:tease:


----------



## katycam

evening all :)
hahaha at duck with a dick, thats awesome lol!
hope bubs are behaving this evening. bean is jumping around on my bladder at the moment!


----------



## icculcaz

dont know what ya mean, i always have a dux dick just incase!now the mini bottle o red winei have been tryin to sneak into my case is another matter. i dont c a prob with me bringin in a small bottle o wine in with me... tastes better than stout... i thought it was a good compromise tbh. i wanted the big box o merlot to make up 4 lost drinkin time.... my oh can be so mean at times!


----------



## icculcaz

dont know what ya mean, i always have a dux dick just incase!now the mini bottle o red winei have been tryin to sneak into my case is another matter. i dont c a prob with me bringin in a small bottle o wine in with me... tastes better than stout... i thought it was a good compromise tbh. i wanted the big box o merlot to make up 4 lost drinkin time.... my oh can be so mean at times!


----------



## lolly101

Caz!!:rofl:when I had Dan I had a bottle of vodka in my bag... the only thing was I felt so ill with the shingles I didn't want it!!! that and dry roasted peanuts!!!


----------



## icculcaz

mmm peanuts


----------



## lolly101

We back on the subject of food again!!! 

right i'm off of here...I'll see you all in the morning...:hug:


----------



## beancounter

I intend to have the red wine on an IV drip. to leave my mouth free for eating all sorts of illegal cheeses.........
Guess what I havent packed?
I think its cos I dont have a rubber dickie duckie to pack. 
I guess if you wait until the baby is out it makes scanning it a lot easier. I mean, why go to the hospital, you just take it to the local supermarket and scan it there. :dohh:


----------



## pippam116

lmao


----------



## jms895

Ladies I could not resist popping back on as been on ebay!

DUCKS WITH DICKS - WTF!!????? :rofl:

Madeads!!

Anyway, Deb what a bunch of Tw*ts at the hospital with your scan!

Caz you make me laugh :rofl:
Katie hope you are not to upset about your Cat :hugs:


----------



## wanababy

Evening ladies, honestly - I cannot catch up on this thread without reaching for FOOD!!!

Has anyone had the 'smart price' milk chocolate - 27p for a 100g bar? I got it today for baking but started reading this thread (all the choc talk etc) and opened a bar 'to have a little taste'! I'm now looking at the empty wrapper!! Ooops, didn't mean to, never mind, it was quite nice, I'm surprised!

Hope all is well with everyone and those of you who had app's - hope they went well....

OH is at the bar, I left him there after my 3 glasses of d.coke, I'm just waiting for the drunken, slurred phone call shortly - 'can you come and get me'??? Ooooh my time will come when I can slurr and stagger again haha!

:hugs:

Liz
xx

:rofl: DUCK WITH A DICK???!!!! WTF? YOU ARE ALL MAD!!!!:happydance:
(IN THE NICEST POSSIBLE WAY HEHE!!!)


----------



## Deb_baby

well its my sisters birthday on the 22nd shell be 25 and she had a baby in august and always moans that she doesnt have a sex life so i am thinking about ordering her a duck with a dick ....hmm hope i dont get a slap!!

should i do it?


----------



## pippam116

:rofl: lol yes do it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! double dare u! lol


----------



## mummymadness

still talking or rubber duck willy i see lol ...

I carnt believe they sent you a scan letter for 5 days after Deb lol silly hospital .

Hope every ones well , Miss Mummy here just won £250 on Poker whoooooooo only started with £15 :) .

They havent said im having the scan yet Lolly but said 100% in 11 days at my next appointment if measurements still off , They will send me for the growth scan immediatley that day , And if anything wrong it will get sorted there and then , Wich is kind of a relife , Just gotta wait them days out now . xxxx .


----------



## beancounter

thats good news MM. I want to spend time doing bugger all today but i have an antenatal class all day and then OH is making me go to bournemouth is the evening. I dont see why his friends cant come here but ho hum :/


----------



## pippam116

morning ladies hope we all slept well :hugs: got lots of stuff to do this morning so should it go to plan i wont be about much till this arvo xxxxx


----------



## tiggertea

MORNING GIRLIES! 
can't believe where our convos go of an evening....
daytime - chocolate and other edible delights
evening - fanny pasties and ducks with dicks...... hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm :dohh: :rofl:

well, i went to mums last night for tea and we ordered a luverly bbq chicken pizza :pizza: mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm i ate too much! :blush: 
she also informed me she could see bump dropping lately :shock: scary biscuits!!!


----------



## Logiebear

Morning ladies. Well I tried to catch up on everything and gave up :rofl:

Glad I read the last few pages though. FFS you lot make me laugh, duck with a dick has to be the funniest thing I've heard of in ages. I gave up on my sex life about 4 months ago. My hubby says his balls are like space hoppers :rofl: How funny? lol conjures up a brilliant image doesn't it :rofl:

Hope everyone is doing something nice this weekend. I am checking and double checking I have everything ready for Fri now!

Also I need to get some bloody Newborn clothes lol. got a few on eBay and bought some sleepsuits from Next (love them as they have the scratch mitts attached lol)


----------



## beancounter

Logie! i did that with buying wee newborn clothes toox
Have made cookies! Cookies for all
*throws cookies about*

Added extra choc chunks, so the actually just taste like sainsburys belgian white choc.x


----------



## pippam116

ohhhhhhh yum yum


----------



## pippam116

tigger u like chicken on pizza too, double :finger: jade :rofl: , logie, how you feeling in yourself hun? bean u really are naughty dh got the car and i now must have chocolate of any form, arghhhhhhhhhhhh :lol:

done more today than the last 3 days :rofl: 
washing up, sides, downstairs loo, windows polishing, hoovering and mopped, that leaves bathroom upstairs, kids room :doh: and 3 huge baskets of ironing, not forgeting my bath which is needed im oficially a stinker :)


----------



## kaylynn040485

KatienSam said:


> OMG i never thought i would see a duck with a dick!! did anyone else read on? bit of trivia for you...
> 
> Interesting fact about duck's dangly bits: The longest duck dick on record is a whopping 42.5 cm! The Argentine Lake Duck was found by the University of Alaska in 2001. The average length was thought to be around 20 cm, which is still pretty gutting to the average human male.
> 
> and also:
> 
> "For those who are afraid that their little kiddies may go blind at the site of the yellow 'pony baloney,' you can simply pop it off and use it as a handy little accessory for when it's your turn in the tub."
> 
> so when your preparing for your bath doing your mental list of things required:
> 
> razor
> shampoo
> conditioner
> duck dick
> soap
> bubbles
> towel
> 
> :rofl: :rofl:
> 
> well my little cat has gone to my sisters, i cried like a small child for quite a while but once she got there and saw her running around all settled and the smile on my sisters face it was all worth it. its not that i didnt trust her with baby but i just wouldnt have time to give her the love she needs, she is a very affectionate cat and my sister is on her own now and wanted some company so best all round i think!
> 
> Caz i got a suitcase for hospital! once i got my dressing gown in there it was nearly full so sod em, i am moving in, i want my own room lol
> 
> xx

Aww Katie hope your ok with your cat going, im scared i may have to do the same with my doggie as im worried i wount have the time he deserves but itts heartbreaking! At least you know he has gone to someone you know and trust and he will be loved very much. Kx


----------



## Logiebear

Speaking of razors I am gonna have to shave my lady garden before I go in. They will offer to do it for me but they use an old fashioned dry razor and it fookin pinches. 

Any advice on the best way to do it please ladies??


----------



## tiggertea

logie - veet/nair or whatever? or let your OH loose on the area?

I'm gonna give veet a go coz thinking a razor requires too much "seeing" power which bump obv just doesn't allow these days and i wouldn't trust my hubby with a razor down there so far as i could throw him... and lets face it - that aint gonna b far!



bean - mmmmmmm chocolate chunk cookie! me thinks it will be delightful! thanks a billion!

EDIT: mmmmm tasty! i want more!!!! :hissy:


----------



## icculcaz

moooooooooooooornin :) anybody want a 5 year old?????? hes been awake since 6.30am n running loose ever since... his teacher calls him tigger... and he's doing my head in already. OH gone out to tesco's, then to the dump then onto his parents to dicuss whats happening on wednesday with the aforementioned tiggerbeast.... i havent seen his parents since about september... oh well. :lmao: 

well im having a lazyish day as i really cant be arsed. 1st load of washings in, and im dressed.. what more do ppl want? :lol: this is my last saturday ever of being up the duff so im gonna abuse it........



bean: mmmmmmm cooooooooooooookieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeez fankoo :)


----------



## tiggertea

enjoy your saturday caz - can't believe this time next week you'll def have bubs! and you too logie! 
it's crazy - getting so real now! :blush: do i sound a bit like a cracked record saying that all the time?!

well, today i plan to: 
do the baby washing :happtydance: as well as the rest of the household washing of course *booooooooo!* which in turn will lead to the ironing :grr: but that is on tomorrows to do list.

clean the house from top to bottom... have started on that one already (go me!!!) 

get my dad to come round in the van to collect the bed out of the spare room so it is 100% ready to paint for bubs

oh, think about buying paint :blush: that would be good - go to paint and not actually have bought it yet!!!



think i'm prob being a little optimistic about all the things i'll get done - who wants to bet i'll still be here at 5pm saying "aw crap - i've nothing done today!" :rofl: oooopsie!


----------



## icculcaz

ooh and i just been 4 a wee n wiped and something greeny yellow n the consistancy of snot when u got a cold away..... euuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuw!


----------



## icculcaz

i'll be here cum 5pm with nothing dun. cba to do owt.


----------



## tiggertea

delightful caz.... just as i sat down with a cuppa tea and some toast..... :rofl:


----------



## tiggertea

icculcaz said:


> i'll be here cum 5pm with nothing dun. cba to do owt.

ah, but that is ok.... you are having a relaxing day today.... so nothingness is all part of the deal :)


----------



## icculcaz

i WILL gloss that bathroom tonight tho!!!!!! kyra is due back from my ex's tmz night and with blade being an absolute pain in the arse 24/7 glossing b4 his bedtime is a deffo nono.... and kyra would 4get its wet n get gloss in her hair n whinge when we have to cut it out. sooooooo tonight is G-night!!!!!


----------



## tiggertea

wooooooo! go u! bet you dont do it tho


----------



## icculcaz

nah prolly not lol been trying to do the kitchen for past 2 n half years...... fkn dog gets in the way.


----------



## mummymadness

Logie hun Maybe OH can help with the lady garden , Mine has been trained well to do it lol .

Hope every one is having a lazy morning its what The weekend is for :) .

I wonder what food delights will be the topic of conversation today lol ? .

I ate all my arctic roll last night yummm it was sooo good , Why is it were never happy with just one small piece lol .

Finnley woke up at 7 wich is early for him and since then every item out of every one of my cupboards is out Any one want him lol ? .

Got to take my mum to asdas at 3 , She still cannot drive since her accident so me mum and both kids round asdas whooo the joys lol . x .


----------



## icculcaz

id love to decorate in here but dint see point as council need to replaster a wall due to immense amount of damp in here,.... only been waiting 6 years.


----------



## icculcaz

ive given blade a load o crayons and a box..... why wont he entertain himself grrrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## tiggertea

good things come to those who wait caz...... :rofl:

lol you both giving away your sons today..... not a good advertisement for boys is it?! hmmmmmmmmm 

"enjoy" asda gemma.... easier said than done i know!

hubby is still not up :grr: think i'm gonna go throw some cold water oer him and get his arse out of bed so i can get the hoover out..... :devil:


----------



## mummymadness

Lol when you figure the answer to that one hun can you let me know lol lol lol . x .



Lol you sooo should do the water trick Tigger lol . x .


----------



## icculcaz

just get the hoover out...... its after 11am....


----------



## tiggertea

awwwww - there goes my fun for the day.... heard movement upstairs just as i ran the tap to fill a glass of icy cold..... :gun: spoiling my fun! :rofl:

well, now that lazy arse is up i'm away to get something done!

talk soon ladies! enjoy your saturdays! :hugs:


----------



## pippam116

ohhh caz it sounds like you have pasty flu :rofl: i've done all on my to do list except my bath and one basket of ironing but i think 2 baskets down was impressive :lol:


----------



## icculcaz

pasty flu???? rite thats my excuse for not doing anything today!!!!!!


----------



## pippam116

:rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## mummymadness

aarghhhhhhh Kids getting worse , Decided to bleach the sides down wash the sofa covers and Hoover through out ..
Layla came shouting Finnleys getting out , I went rushing through the clever little git has learnt how to get out of his highchair , Hes little escapist like one of thoose people who can contourte there body and get out of a straight jacket i swear lol . xxx .


----------



## icculcaz

sounds like a blade..... good luck, you'll need it! x


----------



## lolly101

Morning girls!!! 

just made cakes with Dan...gonna ice them in a mo..wonder if Dh will get any this week?? He home in 40 mins!!:rofl:We ate them all last week!!:rofl:

MM glad you got another appointment and they letting you have a scan if measurements not better...too right too...:hug: I had forgotten the fun of a toddler, I think I may have changed my mind about having a 2nd baby!!!:rofl:

Logie Sainsburys do lovely stuff...I keep dropping hints to Mum and MIL!!! I got some real cute outfits from there and not exp either!!! Your comment bout Sapce Hoppers!!:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:pmsl!!!!Love it!!!

Deb_Baby get your sis a duck with a dick!!! I know what I'm getting my mate for her birthday now!!!

catch you all later!!!:hugs:


----------



## icculcaz

mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm cake...... i have bacon butty


----------



## jms895

Lolly glad you got your Sun holiday hun

Pip :finger: re the chicken pizza!

Caz you lost your plug!! :wohoo:

Logie use Nair Aloe sensitive, I now have no hair :lol:

I just had jacket potato salad and cheese, yum yum, gonna do some uni work and when OH has finished sanding we gonna paint.

Had a nice lay in

Pressed down on my bump and I can feel the pressure in my bum, I am sure he has dropped as I am sure I can feel a bit of pressure in my pelvis when walking now its well weird!

Hope you girls have a lovely day

:finger: for good luck

PS I am soooo excited my Cow and Gate Cow arrived this morning, my dog has been whining and wants it, but I told her no as we are waiting for the bear so we can play wars like aunti Bean taught us :rofl:

Now all I need is a duck with a dick!


----------



## icculcaz

my duck rules.....


aye and i been investimigating and my cervix is reachable... nearly..... theres the start of something lumpy beginning to emerge from the depths of me wizards sleeve...


----------



## jms895

Caz :rofl:

I darnt have a feel, but I used to when I was TTC, I just dont like feeling around though I would give myself a good rustle up there to get stuff moving if needed!!


----------



## icculcaz

thats me later...... ;) before making use of OH's meat n 2 veg


----------



## jms895

Ladies who aint posted a bump pic of late?

Want to see em!


----------



## pippam116

:rofl: caz u have me every time, :rofl:

n ta jade :finger: hope u get covered in paint :rofl:


xx


----------



## mummymadness

uttdhjfbjnkjljkljiy7ivx56rrggbgj.,;'bgvfgghhhhhhhhhhhhhbnmij,jkuhtrbesCDXD V 


dont ask me what that means but Finnley wouldnt let me online unless he could come have a type too lol .


----------



## Logiebear

Right so I need to lie back on the bed and get him to hold a mirror over my bits and give em the Nair treatment lol Lovely.

I don't have a Sainsburys near me either, shame!

Oh a bump pic too, must make the most of this last week of my bump! Will do one later xxx


----------



## pippam116

:rofl: mm mine used to be like that, rasb leaf tea number 2 me thinks


----------



## KatienSam

i wouldnt know what to feel for up my vagine to see if things were doing things lol!!

just been to active birth class which was quite funny! My midwife did the class so we had a right laugh, everytime i see her she says i wont go to term but she never says why not! going to see her wednesday so i will ask her!

nothing else to report except 37 weeks on monday!! today and tomorrow left and then im full term! :happydance:

xx


----------



## jms895

I am gonna have a 'feel' when I get to 37 week, I used to check it before but have been scared to do since pregnant in case i feel something weird :rofl:

MM say :hi: to Finnley and thanks for the message :lol:


----------



## jms895

pippam116 said:


> :rofl: caz u have me every time, :rofl:
> 
> n ta jade :finger: hope u get covered in paint :rofl:
> 
> 
> 
> xx


Not painting yet, OH is sanding so there is shit everywhere, he wants me out of way so have locked myself in living room and am supposed to be doing uni work, yet again I am on here :blush: xx


----------



## icculcaz

im on doublebagged rasp leaf tea now!!!! she will arrive before wednesday!!!!!


----------



## jms895

Caz! Get the pasty out and do some prodding....! :rofl:

Order a madras tonight and tweak those nipples


----------



## pippam116

feck, be an awful lot of tweaking :rofl:


----------



## icculcaz

the local curry place is mingin... the curried cat gives me the runs...... if i had any cash on me bar the car parking @ hosp money id order one from a nicer place! id walk to cash point but its at the bottom of the big hill n i live @ the top of it and its icy out.....


----------



## pippam116

curried pasty it is then rofl


----------



## Logiebear

:rofl:@ curried cat!


----------



## icculcaz

that could burn mah fanny!!!!!
but i already come with pre made naans down there so hmmmmmmmmmmmmmm :rofl:

i neeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeed a korma now... with a keema naan


----------



## pippam116

jalfrezi wiv half n half yes sirrrrrrrrrrr im drueling yum yum


----------



## pippam116

i introduce you all to caz AKA - the homemade stuffed keema naan ...... ( looks like some form of a STD :rofl::rofl::rofl:
 



Attached Files:







KeemaSamosa1.jpg
File size: 24.2 KB
Views: 2


----------



## aurora32

Afternoon ladies,

How are you all today, apart from mad that is.........:rofl:

i have had 2 small loses of my plug this morning and one late last night, plus keep getting creeping sensation like more on its way down, feel funny today too cant explain but just odd, and have period type cramps on and off.
Have said all along they were 2 weeks out with dates but they wernt having any of it, keep telling me i had LMP on my youngests birthday last year and i know i didnt it was at the end of May beginning of June, so making me 2 weeks ahead plus bubs measured 35+4 on Moday at scan and Dr did proper fundal height measurement and it measured 35+ too. So suppose now will just have to wait and see when this little one decides he/she is ready for out.

:hug::hug:


----------



## pippam116

ohhhhhhhhh :happydance: xxxxxx :hugs:


----------



## icculcaz

that naan does look a bit thrushy......
woo aurora sounds fun!!!!


ooh and 
https://www.mamasandpapas.co.uk/

Go to Offers, not a huge selection left, but 75% off very pretty baby clothes eg snowsuit reduced from £28 to £7, dungarees from £10 to £2.50 (choice of sizes) cotton jacket to match £12 to £3.

but £5er delivery...


----------



## icculcaz

Free hydro gel

https://www.athenafem.co.uk

Go on to Take the quiz (its quick & simple) then you get to fill in a form to get your gel.


----------



## icculcaz

free hydro gel (pelvic floor gel)
https://www.athenafem.eu/html/getfree.php


----------



## icculcaz

https://www.alandart.co.uk/products/product/38

free chick knitting pattern


----------



## icculcaz

free dummies *shudder**free baby soothers 0+ months* New offer! https://www.mambaby.co.uk/freesootheraug08.asp


----------



## pippam116

found a few items in stock but wont frigging load, site must b rammed, ta caz


----------



## Rame

My goodness, I didn't realize all 3 births were due March 22! All others due on that same date who haven't given birth.. erm.. you may want to pack your bags, just to be sure! ;)


----------



## icculcaz

worth a go pip... im too tight to pay 4 delivery......


n yup rame its an omen!


----------



## pippam116

doesnt go ne where, piffle, i havnt got mamas and papas ne where near so dont mind but not loading, grr i heard advert the other day about which online shop had taken on ladybird clothing, but fook i cant remember for the life of me and unsucessfully googled it. i had a few ladybird bundles from tj hughes that were nice and dead cheap but its another shop thats bought all the current season stock tuff titty i guess my own fault for not remembering lol


----------



## icculcaz

adams are sellin all stock buy one got one half price......


----------



## tiggertea

caz likes to keep us in freebies :) yay!!!!


----------



## icculcaz

i have uses debz! is that u thats regd on friendly freebie?


----------



## Shifter

Had to scan through almost 20 pages to catch up on here!

Well I've had an interesting day so far. Went out this morning, was queueing in post office for AGES and had major hot flush for first time. Now I understand you lot who were opening back doors in freezing weather to cool back down! The went to co-op for cat food and was just picking out some chocolate (so it's all your fault!) when I fainted in the isle! Luckily hubby was with me and he sort of held me and guided me to the floor. Not one person in busy shop seemed to notice or register any concern for the heavily pregnant woman on the floor!

Am fine now, bubs is moving lots, had OJ and lunch when got home.

Then hubby inflated the birth pool so we could check it for punctures etc and I decided to get in and see what it felt like! Made things feel very tangible all of a sudden, we're having a baby, very likely in that very pool in just a few weeks! Decided to clean the whole inside (even though previous owner had already done so, it was for my own peace of mind) so sat in it with the Ecover spray and went through loads of kitchen roll wiping it all down :rofl:

Hope everyone is well!


----------



## pippam116

aww hot flushes and fainting not nice :hugs: 

how did u read my mind caz i was already on adams lol :rofl:


----------



## icculcaz

shifter, id faint @ the prices in co-op too! glad ur ok :)


----------



## tiggertea

icculcaz said:


> i have uses debz! is that u thats regd on friendly freebie?


yup! lol and who be's u on there? :)


----------



## icculcaz

im devilswhore


----------



## tiggertea

hope u feel better now holly :hugs:


----------



## tiggertea

:rofl: y didnt i guess that?!


----------



## icculcaz

i fit in well there...... they as bad as me :)


----------



## tiggertea

im eatin a big greasy fry-up (lunch/tea)
mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm

soz went a bit off topic there :rofl:


----------



## icculcaz

i did bacon sarnies 4 dinner.... wish i hadnt as heartburns off


----------



## pippam116

supernoodles covered in grated cheese, n i feel sick now lol


----------



## Shifter

caz - you get what you pay for. We don't do our major shopping there, but it's just up the road so is handy when out of milk or cat food! I don't believe in a bargain if it comes at the expense of the producers of the product and the staff of the supermarket. I know most people are ultimately selfish enough to turn a blind eye, but I can't in good conscience do that.


----------



## icculcaz

i still dont like co-op prices!!!! they just opened one nearish to me..... not been in it yet... my local shops a spar n thats like quick remortgage to get a loaf .... £1.35 for normal kingsmill they sell for £1 in tescos! robbing sods!!!! im usually the 'walk a mile to save a penny kinda gal......'

a typical tightarsed yorkshire bird! :lmao:


----------



## Logiebear

Glad you feeling better Shifter, must have been a bit unerving for your hubby :hugs:

Yummy for a big greasy fry up! May have to have some for my tea!!


----------



## Logiebear

icculcaz said:


> i still dont like co-op prices!!!! they just opened one nearish to me..... not been in it yet... my local shops a spar n thats like quick remortgage to get a loaf .... £1.35 for normal kingsmill they sell for £1 in tescos! robbing sods!!!! im usually the 'walk a mile to save a penny kinda gal......'
> 
> a typical tightarsed yorkshire bird! :lmao:

I don't have any local shops like that, mine is a Tesco. But I am the same as you. Think it might be a northern thing lol


----------



## icculcaz

fry up..... nah.. i want pie.


----------



## icculcaz

i can do tesco's they take coupons...... :D


----------



## tiggertea

followed the fry-up with an aero choc mousse mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm.... feel a bit too full now :blush: hehehe worth every second though!

I had forgotten that I'll be a rugby widow of the weekends from here on in..... 6 nations started this afternoon..... hmmm wonder if that means i'll get lots done with hubby out of the way watching all those matches..... :lol:


----------



## icculcaz

oooh i have aero choc mousses..... 4 for 55p in tescos this week.. they jumped into my trolley.... norty mousses.....


----------



## tiggertea

mine too! :rofl: me thinks the bad tesco peoples trained em to do that to unsuspecting pregnant ladies....


----------



## icculcaz

between that n the £1 arctic roll and the cheezcake on offer... tescos are bad ppl....


----------



## tiggertea

:grr: tescos! :rofl:

ooooh meant to say earlier.... paint has gotten more expensive than i remember!!! 

Went in to pick up some colur cards this afternoon and even hubby was like :saywhat: when he saw the prices :rofl: yep - tight arses!

know of any "get free paint" websites caz? :winkwink:


----------



## beancounter

hullooo! NCT antenatal class was ok! there was someone there i knew from yoga and I was really glad to see her :D Now I just have to go to Bournemouth... Can't be reading the 6 million pages of duck dick related chatter so I hope you are all having good saturdays. 

ps my cookies deffo better n sainsburys.

food is bad when if attacks. Like, you know, accidentally falls in you mouth as you walk past the fridge.


----------



## icculcaz

crown pulled the plug on the small pots free errrm
email a company and ask em for a voucher.... can only say no.... :)


----------



## icculcaz

food always falls into my mouth... prolly why in a size 18...... mmmmmm chocolate cake...


----------



## tiggertea

i'm gonna make a cuppa and have some more choc brownies about 6, then go for a nice long soak in the bath me thinks..... BH just kicked in for the evening so gonna take it easy from here on in.... (excuses?!)


----------



## beancounter

i wish I could go forra bath. Going to stick some slap on so i look less dead. Maybe swap the pits out and spray something smelly on them.


----------



## icculcaz

valid excuses


----------



## icculcaz

i look dead even with make up on so i sacked it off. have fun out tonite bean :)


----------



## tiggertea

have a good one bean! I have almost forgotten what makeup is! :lol:


----------



## icculcaz

i have... dont even wear it 4 work..... customers dont know how ugly i look @ 8:30am im @ other end of a phone...


----------



## katycam

hope everyone has had a good day, i couldnt be bothered to read through all the posts ive missed lol!
im going to eat some of the chocolate artic roll i brought in a sec :)
then im off to chippy !! such a pig!


----------



## icculcaz

mmmmmmmm chippy...


----------



## mummymadness

Iv missed everything again Lol .
Only just got online its been playing up for about an hour (Any one elses virgin media playing up ?) ..

Took Mum to asdas and then her and layla got comfy watching a DVD at her house so she offered to have her overnight (I tell ya she didnt need to twist my arm lol), So now i have only 1 monkey for the night and in exactly 10 mins yayyyyyy ..

hows every one else . xxx .


----------



## icculcaz

wooooooooooooooooooooooooohoooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## icculcaz

nearly time 4 me to bugger off n sit on OH's love truncheon b4 glossing that bathroom n returning 4 seconds on that truncheon..... scarlett will come early!!


----------



## tiggertea

:rofl: caz..... it's all in the glossing between! 

i went to the bath early then got cross coz it was cold-ish.... think i'd only had the water heating a few mins but thought it had been on longer :blush: my own stupid fault!

aw well.... will either get another one later or tomorrow.


----------



## icculcaz

perks of havin a coal fire........ 24hour heat n waters always on n hot. ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## tiggertea

our coal fire aint hooked up to the water :hissy: flipped out when i found that particular snippet out :grr: so it's oil or electric for us..... stupid me can't keep track of time these days tho! :rofl: aww well!

I'm gonna go off in a sec and do something productive...... i'm getting too good at being on the laptop all the time lol


----------



## pippam116

have you managed to do anything productive tigger?Caz hold the thought of that truncheon.. you've officially just managed to make my stomach churn, and i wonder if u did any glossing....? :rofl:


----------



## lolly101

Well I am sitting here drinking a cuppa tea made by my son!!! And its bl**dy nice too!!!(taught him to make them strong!!!mmm)

Well I was excited earlier cos we saved the coupons for the hols that "The Sun" do for £9.50.. Sent them off and x'ed fingers. well we got confirmation today we got the park we wanted at the beginning of July:happydance:. It is about £90 all in all for the 4 of us for 3 nights but it will be our first holiday with the 4 of us!!:happydance:In Woolacombe!!! all we gotta pray for it decent weather!!!But the park has everything in it anyway, kids clubs, entertainment, indoor pools, flumes,play parks!!!:happydance:

the cakes we made were scrummy and we have just had chinese...yummy!!!

Aurora I hope LO doesn't make an appearance just yet for you....:hugs:

Caz I can't believe you losing your plug!! So close now..you gonna be able to sleep??:rofl:

DH is in Petunias room banging a lot!! Dunno what he's doing up there!!! We got paint cards too today!!I think he said he's sorting out the electrics. We gonna have pink downlighters and then a big white downlighter in the middle which he gonna put on a dimmer switch for me!!


----------



## tiggertea

:rofl: was full of good intentions!

got another load of washing in and cleaned the bathroom..... that's all before i got bored.

currently looking on ravelry for nice free, relatively easy patterns for some knitting! the hicks ad heartburn are pretty bad tonight so trying to ease that all by having a relaxing night :S hmmmmmmmmmm is it working? nope!

what you up to tonight pip?

wonder if caz took a break to gloss...... :winkwink:

lolly - did u find paint more expensive than usual? I still can't believe hw much it's gone up since i last bought some :blush: enjoy your tea!


----------



## pippam116

aww bet ur very pleased with that lolly, and best staying out there ways when they are banging about. :) bored this evening and dont fancy any of the food we got in, so just found some crimbo cake id stashed in the quality street tin, no wonder theres so much left one mouthful and it gets sickly lol


----------



## lolly101

Debz, I haven't got as far as looking at the prices yet:rofl: I think Des made a comment on the cost of it last week when he looked....I just choose the colour I like then hope I haven't picked the most expensive one!!

Pip I am well chuffed!!! Hope you enjoy your chrimbo cake!!


----------



## pippam116

:hugs:


tiggertea said:


> :rofl: was full of good intentions!
> 
> got another load of washing in and cleaned the bathroom..... that's all before i got bored.
> 
> currently looking on ravelry for nice free, relatively easy patterns for some knitting! the hicks ad heartburn are pretty bad tonight so trying to ease that all by having a relaxing night :S hmmmmmmmmmm is it working? nope!
> 
> what you up to tonight pip?
> 
> wonder if caz took a break to gloss...... :winkwink:
> 
> lolly - did u find paint more expensive than usual? I still can't believe hw much it's gone up since i last bought some :blush: enjoy your tea!

im sat on my fat butt, dont intend on doing much really... i did loads today, and its a tip again, BIL got right on my tits tonight,:dohh: one basket of ironing to tackle tomorrow, i did the kids stuff and dh's left mine got bored and tired.

looking on ebay but just browsing cos dunno wat i want.

:hugs:


----------



## pippam116

its sat next to me, and ive lost all interest in it lolly grrrr.. think she is on a mission tigger, not much chance on the glossing being done :rofl:


----------



## tiggertea

I'm a cheap ass and usually buy b&q's own "colours" collection paint - last time i got some (about a yr ago i suppose), it was something like £7.49 for 2.5l.... looked today and it was £10.98! (I know it's not THAT bad really, but just a bit of a shock :rofl:

enjoy your cake pip..... if you see any super-bargains on ebay let us know (like paint for a fiver :rofl:)


----------



## KatienSam

evening ladies!

how you all doing? I fell asleep this afternoon after my active birth class, im knackered at the moment!

Has anyone else had a feel around in their golden pot either TTC or during pregnancy to see if they can feel anything happening? (either this preg or previous) i decided to have a little feel so i can see any differences over the next few weeks but i have no idea what im looking for! I know Caz will know but she has gone bonking/glossing (maybe i will text her and interupt lol)

xx


----------



## lolly101

It's very quiet, i agree I'm sure its not the paintbrush going up and down!:rofl:


----------



## lolly101

Katie I've not dared gon near there during pregnancy I'll leave well alone!!:rofl:When I was TTC I used to check to see if I was gonna come on or not....

Hope you catch up on your sleep hun...It's these lumps we are carrying about making us so tired!!! I feel like I could sleep for a week!


----------



## tiggertea

i can't help i'm afraid katie - sorry!


----------



## pippam116

lol tigger ill keep my eyes open.


----------



## tiggertea

u like 2 knit pip? found a pattern you might appreciate......

https://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/knit-penis-chapstick-holder


----------



## pippam116

tiggertea said:


> u like 2 knit pip? found a pattern you might appreciate......
> 
> https://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/knit-penis-chapstick-holder

wont let me view the link lol what is it:rofl:


----------



## tiggertea

aw poo - i'll get a pic for you now :)


----------



## tiggertea

https://farm4.static.flickr.com/3151/2406828763_11ef0af6bb.jpg

"Penis Chapstick Holder"

Sizes available: to fit standard chapstick


----------



## tiggertea

think caz needs one too.....


----------



## pippam116

:rofl: that is shocking! hang ur head in shame :finger:, im afraid the chapstick i co own is larger than standard :rofl:


----------



## tiggertea

:rofl: i nearly pee'd myself when i came across that pattern lol!
there were some knitted pasties too..... of all descriptions....... (i was looking in the "naughty" section) :blush:

anyways - i'm off again for another while.... might make hubby get off his bum and make me a cuppa :)


----------



## pippam116

:rofl:no caz needs one of these...its just what the wizards sleeve orders, and might double up to break her waters too :rofl::rofl:
 



Attached Files:







caz.jpg
File size: 82.2 KB
Views: 5


----------



## pippam116

lol tigger, getitng his best glossing brush out r you ;) ;)


----------



## tiggertea

:rofl: ouch!




pippam116 said:


> lol tigger, getitng his best glossing brush out r you ;) ;)


he should be so lucky!!


----------



## KatienSam

holy crap what is that!?


----------



## pippam116

KatienSam said:


> holy crap what is that!?

:rofl::rofl:


----------



## jms895

Oh Pip SUpernoodles covered in cheese mmmm

Holly hope you are ok now hun :hugs:

Aurora how exciting about the plug! :headspin: xx

I been painting all day since I came off here, back is now killing and I am knackered :cry:

Indian is on its way :dance:


----------



## jms895

tiggertea said:


> https://farm4.static.flickr.com/3151/2406828763_11ef0af6bb.jpg
> 
> "Penis Chapstick Holder"
> 
> Sizes available: to fit standard chapstick

Oh my god.... :rofl:


----------



## jms895

I have got indigestion and the bloody Bombay special is not even here yet :lol:


----------



## pippam116

no dont talk about food, im starvinggggggggggggggggggggggg, cnat find anything i want and no cash, no where takes card payment except pizza places n dont want pizza, too cold to go to cash machine lol.

they were nice but all gone now jade, had to fight kids for them.

not another bloody painter, thats everyones excuse...:rofl:


----------



## KatienSam

i just text caz and she said what i felt up in the golden pot sounds promising! lost some more plug before my bath too, going to get OH to have a poke with his love stick later lol

going to have a bounce on my ball while my tea brews!

xxx


----------



## jms895

Good luck Katie, what did you find in the golden pot?

I am really knackered and have overdone it today serisouly, back is killing me. Nearly passed out earlier not sure if was tired or paint fumes or cos I had half a bud while i was painting :lol:

I am starving now, where is my curry?? :hissy:


----------



## katycam

god im bloated after my chips! really nice though :)
i wish i could knit, that chapstick holder rocks!!

woolacombe is awesome, i go camping there alot! i wanna go!


----------



## pippam116

Katie, wernt you concerned about the size of bubs just a few days ago, i wouldnt suggest a diy to anyone let alone if theres a concern for baby being on the small side, i know your almost term, but feeeling around might cause a potential sweap, and not really good when your not term or sure if baby is the best size as yet. be careful hun, i had chloe early in my 36th week, but naturally without me having to persuade her out lol, but id hate to see you go into labour if bubs wernt ready. gl xx


----------



## aurora32

Thanks Jade and lolly, i hope LO behaves and stays put for a little longer, but definately lost some of plug a and had period cramps on and off most of the day, had symptoms i had prior to labour with number 1 and 2 babies so not sure what to think really, it will happen when it happens, very swollen down below and just up inside, but have no intention of rooting around up there and setting things off, if i go it will be because baby wants too.

:hug::hug:


----------



## tiggertea

mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm curry!
i still want one from the chinese :hissy: but still full after my fry-up earlier so no point... it would only be wasted!

katy - never to late to learn to knit.... i'm knitting bubs a blanket right now.... it's coming along slowly coz i'd completely forgotten how to get into a rhythm with it! :lol:

katie -good luck with the "encouragement" hun.... OH will be pleased he can get the love-stick out again! :winkwink:

aurora - hopefully bub stays put a little while longer..... hope the pains subside :hugs:


----------



## pippam116

tigger, i cant knit so will u make me a chapstick holder, possibly 3 x bigger, valentines present haha


----------



## jms895

Aurora my period pains stopped today but bubs is very low now

I think you will be another week or so yet hun :hugs:

xx


----------



## katycam

how can i learn to knit, any good sites or anything?


----------



## KatienSam

i wasnt expecting to feel anything just yet, but as i could i will leave it now, i was just having a root around so i knew when something was different but i felt a soft mini-donut type thingy quite low so i will leave it now. but baby would be ok to come out anytime now im 37 weeks monday :) yay!

xxx


----------



## aurora32

jms895 said:


> Aurora my period pains stopped today but bubs is very low now
> 
> I think you will be another week or so yet hun :hugs:
> 
> xx

Lets hope so, although lmp dates are out by 2 weeks and bubs measuring 2 weeks bigger so its anyones guess, just have to wait and see.


:hug::hug:


----------



## jms895

Katie can you feel if you are a bit dilated?


----------



## KatienSam

im not poking it again lol, il wait til wednesday when i see my midwife, i was just having a gentle feel about to make me aware of what was up there :blush:

xx


----------



## jms895

ahhh right just wondered what you had found :lol:

:hugs: XX


----------



## jojo1974

hi ladies how you all doing ? iv had a really lazy day today done nothing lol xxxxx


----------



## pippam116

lol katie sounds promising, just wanted u to be careful, 2 days big difference would still be pre-term and youd have longer hospital stay. if u arnt ready prod away it wont do ne thing, but if its lower and soft, then bobs ur uncle, hopefully you wont have to wait till wed with midwife cos bubs will be here. :)


----------



## jms895

how exciting how far along everyone is now i cant believe it xx


----------



## KatienSam

hmmm im not sure it just felt like a wobbly roundish bit of flesh, caz said it may feel velvety but it was just slimey lol, i havent had any other symptoms though just occasional hicks and a bit more discharge so im not expecting anything.

im not convinced it was my cervix i kind of freaked out when i did it so didnt want to root around too much lol

xx


----------



## icculcaz

im back! no glossing dun. got told not to touch the radiator so sacked the lot off. managed a shag tho. now in bed watchin red dwarf. waitin 4 round 2.


----------



## pippam116

:rofl:


----------



## pippam116

evening jojo, hows the headaches etc?:hugs: 

jade its flying by isnt it :)


----------



## KatienSam

pippam116 said:


> lol katie sounds promising, just wanted u to be careful, 2 days big difference would still be pre-term and youd have longer hospital stay. if u arnt ready prod away it wont do ne thing, but if its lower and soft, then bobs ur uncle, hopefully you wont have to wait till wed with midwife cos bubs will be here. :)

my best friend had her baby at 35 + 1 and didnt stay even 24 hours in hospital lol she was 6lb 2oz at birth to so imagine how big she would have been at term! :shock:

i just thought if baby wasnt ready a little feel about wouldnt do any harm, but i scared myself :dohh:. i will hold on now until the midwife does something up there i think lol :muaha:

thank you for looking out for me :D :hugs:


----------



## KatienSam

why werent u allowed to touch the radiator?!


----------



## jojo1974

i feel fine today pip been lying on sofa all day thanx for asking:happydance: , my neighbour had her baby at 35 weeks he only weighed 4lb he ad to stay in a week to regulate his temp


----------



## Logiebear

I'll be having mine at 34 weeks and she will probs weigh about 6-7lb!! It's not the weight that matters it's the maturity of the lungs etc that is important xxx


----------



## pippam116

KatienSam said:


> pippam116 said:
> 
> 
> lol katie sounds promising, just wanted u to be careful, 2 days big difference would still be pre-term and youd have longer hospital stay. if u arnt ready prod away it wont do ne thing, but if its lower and soft, then bobs ur uncle, hopefully you wont have to wait till wed with midwife cos bubs will be here. :)
> 
> my best friend had her baby at 35 + 1 and didnt stay even 24 hours in hospital lol she was 6lb 2oz at birth to so imagine how big she would have been at term! :shock:
> 
> i just thought if baby wasnt ready a little feel about wouldnt do any harm, but i scared myself :dohh:. i will hold on now until the midwife does something up there i think lol :muaha:
> 
> thank you for looking out for me :D :hugs:Click to expand...

wasnt trying to frighten you or what not , caution was more the idea :hugs:

chloe came at 36 weeks and was 8lb 11 beat that lol, and was ok but look at the size, she was, it just struck me your lil bundle had been measuring a lil small and i worried a bit. when i had chloe i wasnt aware they came b4 due date, had done nothing to bring early labour on so i couldnt have stopped it.
:blush:

now ive had 2 by 37 weeks id happily do a diy, but i wouldnt have a clue and even after looking i still none the wiser lol, my midwife can do it. ur brave i wouldnt be able to do it on my first :rofl:


----------



## pippam116

where did u pop up from logie? :D u ok hun? xx


----------



## jms895

Pip and Logie you sure cook up babies well :rofl:

Katie that was defo your cervix!! Its normally hard like end of nose when not on period/pregnant, but being pregnant it softens I think to stretch..... And the slime is prb the plug! :rofl:

Wait till you have a feel and feel babies head up there or water sack :lol:


----------



## pippam116

jojo1974 said:


> i feel fine today pip been lying on sofa all day thanx for asking:happydance: , my neighbour had her baby at 35 weeks he only weighed 4lb he ad to stay in a week to regulate his temp

glad to hear it jojo, :happydance: :hug:


----------



## jms895

Jo jo glad you are feeling better :hugs:


----------



## KatienSam

i think some people are just made for having their babies early, my best friend was 4 weeks early (her brothers were all 4-6 weeks early too) and her daughter was 5 weeks early and she had no problems etc, the pediatrician was surprised as well at how well developed the baby was, no problems with lungs and she held her head like a term baby, because he asked her if she was sure of her dates (which she was).

logie have they said what they will do for baby when she is born? are they anticipating needing extra care for lung development? have you had the steriods to aid their maturity?

xx


----------



## jms895

I cant believe Hannah is already about 6 pound bless her xx


----------



## pippam116

jms895 said:


> Pip and Logie you sure cook up babies well :rofl:
> 
> Katie that was defo your cervix!! Its normally hard like end of nose when not on period/pregnant, but being pregnant it softens I think to stretch..... And the slime is prb the plug! :rofl:
> 
> Wait till you have a feel and feel babies head up there or water sack :lol:

logies is for a reason :hugs:

my first was jsut a porker :rofl:, lil skinny olive skinned daddys girl now:rofl:

plug or excess discharge, we all wet this trimester :rofl:


----------



## jms895

I have checked at loo many times today as felt like pissed myself and its all that white lotion as usual!


----------



## jms895

You normally find big babies are skinny adults!


----------



## pippam116

yummy lol


----------



## KatienSam

jms895 said:


> Wait till you have a feel and feel babies head up there or water sack :lol:

trust me, im not going back in there :rofl: it freaked me out a little bit when i started to talk to caz and realised it could have been my cervix :dohh:

i didnt expect to find anything, imagine what i would have done if i felt a baby head :ignore::argh:


----------



## aurora32

NN girls,

going to bed as got a lot of low down pain and cramps so going to bed with a warm bottle and hope it goes off. 

Hope you have a good night


:hug:


----------



## pippam116

jms895 said:


> You normally find big babies are skinny adults!

i must have been a tiny baby then :rofl::rofl:


----------



## jms895

me too :lol:


----------



## pippam116

aurora32 said:


> NN girls,
> 
> going to bed as got a lot of low down pain and cramps so going to bed with a warm bottle and hope it goes off.
> 
> Hope you have a good night
> 
> 
> :hug:

night night :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## jms895

KatienSam said:


> jms895 said:
> 
> 
> Wait till you have a feel and feel babies head up there or water sack :lol:
> 
> trust me, im not going back in there :rofl: it freaked me out a little bit when i started to talk to caz and realised it could have been my cervix :dohh:
> 
> i didnt expect to find anything, imagine what i would have done if i felt a baby head :ignore::argh:Click to expand...

:rofl: i would have shit myself


----------



## jms895

Night aurora hun hope you are ok xx


----------



## KatienSam

NN aurora hope you feel better tomorrow xx


----------



## jms895

Katie you got to clock up 30 odd posts tonight then you will turn Addict status :rofl:


----------



## pippam116

its really odd, half of me wants this one as early as the girls, actually more like 85% and then theres that feeling there of however much it drags, or wanting it over, as this my last i would quite like to last it out a bit and make the most of it, dont hold your breath though ill be moaning if she not here soon :rofl:


----------



## jms895

Awww pip I bet it wont be long :cloud9: next week or ten days me think s


----------



## KatienSam

i was 7lb 10oz i think when i was born and im tiny! my OH was 6lb 7oz and he is a big bloke. when the midwife first met us she said i was tiny so i would prob have a little baby then she met OH and said well maybe not he is quite big to which my OH said he was a small baby and he was big through nurture not nature ha ha!

has anyone with babies already found that their boys are bigger than girls? i read somewhere that boys tend to be slightly bigger than boys but wondered if anyone had found that to be true?

x


----------



## KatienSam

pip when did u have the others? was it 36 weeks?
xx


----------



## pippam116

jms895 said:


> Awww pip I bet it wont be long :cloud9: next week or ten days me think s

i think fri 13th or 39 weeks, got this feeling, hubby wont go out , realises i had chloe by now think he crapping himself :rofl::rofl:


----------



## jms895

I read boys are bigger on average??


----------



## KatienSam

jms895 said:


> Katie you got to clock up 30 odd posts tonight then you will turn Addict status :rofl:

does it change at 2000 posts?!

cripes batman better get posting lol :muaha:


----------



## jms895

Oooioh yes or Valentines day pip? That would ruin your romantic night....

Premature babies who are girls are statistically more likely to survive though than boys Katie I read, how strange?


----------



## jojo1974

katie my boy was smaller than my girl she was 7lb 15 he was 6 lb 14


----------



## jms895

Katie get spamming :rofl:


----------



## pippam116

yes katie, chloe at 36.. leila at 37, but when had leila her skin peeling which is like a sign of being overcooked, and cord was tightly wrapped which they think had stopped her arriving as early as chloe, in those cases the medical team that delivered though my body jsut says its cooked lets dio this shit, :rofl: both so different tho i dunno what to expect at all, and feeling bh this time i dindt with the girls.


----------



## pippam116

hehe, i dunno about boys, hubby crap at making them clearly :lol: , leila was only 5lb spot on so much for thme getting bigger


----------



## jms895

Sienna is a gorgeous name by the way pip :cloud9:


----------



## pippam116

aww ty jade appreciate that :) had that name for a girl since first found out i was expecting.

:hugs: katie, jade u got names inline?


----------



## pippam116

was alfie for a boy :lol:


----------



## KatienSam

ooo so pip could go anytime now! how exciting! so you could be one of the people who just make their babies quickly and have early babies like my friend!

isnt that weird jade, us girls have natural girl power

jojo so its not always true!!


----------



## jms895

I had loads of girls names picked for me as was sure it would be a girl as family is full of em but OH family is all boys, I am so happy I am having a little prince :baby: love him so mych already.....

I am gutted we have no chocolate in the house (I :munch: it yesterday) and now the curry has gone I NEED sweet stuff. All I have is Activia yoghurts and that is way to healthy as I have been good all day :rofl:


----------



## jms895

My mate has a baby Alfie, bless him.....

I am calling my baby Caine, OH and I have finally agreed on it.

Caine Walter Wilson or Caine Andrew Wilson not sure yet, one is after OH one after both grandads (Walter)..... what do you think? Wilson is OH surname but we aint married.... I am the devils concubine :devil: :rofl:


----------



## KatienSam

im having:

Ella Star Smithson for a girl (Star because each letter represents the name of grandparent Susan, Teresa, Andrew, Richard)

and 

Louie Andrew Richard Smithson for a boy (not 100% on middle names OH thinks we have too many but if his dad is in there my dad is too lol)

i really want my dad to have his name in babys name because he isnt my real dad but brought me up since i was 3 and he always felt left out and not quite part of the family so i really want him to be aware he is my baby's grandfather and not the arsehole who helped my mother make me lol


----------



## pippam116

possibly, we will have to wait and see.. if this one follows the pattern, some peeps had more symptoms than me of labour being on its way, but im not used to 1st or 2nd stages so my guess is i wont get them this time either, mw doesnt think i will, and is prob cacking as much as me, she knows she needs her skates on when she gets the call, if it happens this week i have to go to hosp, if its from 13th onwards, home, but i got home pack, cos ambulance would prob have to deliver home then get me to hosp. depends if its speedier than leila and how long they take to get here. TMI im sick of that leaky feeling like u need to go loo n check if something leaked and nothing there. they keep us guessing girls :lol:
anyone of you could have the same as me, its just not as likely, but someone else in march bound to have fairly rapid birth surely.???!!!

xx


----------



## jms895

Aww Katie thats so sweet for your dad!

Both are lovely names hun xx


----------



## jojo1974

thats a lovely name jade , i wanted to call mine charlie but oh not let me , his surnames brown lol so he would be charlie brown :rofl:


----------



## jms895

Yes Pip surely someone will squirt one out whilst doing the pots :rofl: wish it was that easy

Bet mine will be bloody horrid


----------



## jojo1974

lovely names katie :)


----------



## pippam116

love the names girls, prefer the andrew one jade, :) but all nice, the star bit really sweet too

aww cant we jsut have them now ready or not lol :hugs:

xx


----------



## jms895

Jo Jo Charlie Brown!! :rofl:

My mate wanted Vinnie but her surname is Jones so that was not allowed :lol:


----------



## jojo1974

wow pip id be scared to leave the house


----------



## pippam116

3-1 hour active labour spot on and id wish it on anyone, but when u go under the 30 min mark, id not its shocking to say the least :lol: ( do not let me start shitting myself again lol)


----------



## jms895

I am considering 2 middle names..... the Walter (for both my and OH grandads and both my great grandads) and also Andrew which is my OH, plus he is having Wilson which is his name so want my family in there also.

My dad is Paul may slip that in tehre too :rofl:


----------



## pippam116

jojo1974 said:


> wow pip id be scared to leave the house

i dont really one food shop in a week, and take my lil girl to school n back in the car, then straight home, key under door mat, :rofl: cant open door if i cant move or if my toddler about.:rofl:


----------



## jojo1974

pippam116 said:


> 3-1 hour active labour spot on and id wish it on anyone, but when u go under the 30 min mark, id not its shocking to say the least :lol: ( do not let me start shitting myself again lol)

i hope my labours quick i was 6 hrs with my lad


----------



## jms895

Aww Pip bet its not nice and it can be worse than going for hours I heard as it takes toll on your body and baby xx


----------



## jms895

Pip have you got scatter pillows on the stairs in case it happens on there? :lol:


----------



## pippam116

our surname is matmuja and hardly anyone says it proply so we ditched middle names :)


----------



## mummymadness

Hello girls , Been struggling all night with PC on go slow .
God knows whats up grrrrr , Missed the fun again lol .

Felt for babys head tonight and couldnt get my hands around it so iam guessing its starting to engage whoooo :) .

Great names Katie hun :) .

As for weights , Both mine were 6 days overdue Layla was a tiny 6lb and Finnley 8lb , But in my thinking i had allot of m/s with Layla and non with Finnley .

Hope every ones well minus the b/h wich seem to be making lots uncomfertable , Im off to snuggle in bed in a min .. Sleep well . xx .


----------



## jms895

Mine is Sisson and I hate it, i get alsorts Scissors, Sissions, Syson it really f***s me off. Wilson is simple and I will be a Wilson soon anyway....when I can save the cash to get married :rofl:


----------



## KatienSam

so really we are hoping you make it to the 13th pip? keep those legs closed and do handstands or something lol
i hate the feeling now of discharge etc too pip, it reminds me of what it will feel like to have a period again :( im not looking forward to bleeding after the baby, why havent they invented something to stop it lol all you need after giving birth and caring for a newborn is a super heavy period to make u grumpy lol

im confident about my birth but i keep thinking in the back of my mind that it will be just my luck to have the worst labour ever! but i suppose once your in labour even if its the worst ever you cant go back and it wont be too long til its over with!!


----------



## pippam116

funny u should say that jade, midwife was here and said if i cant move get leila to chuck cushions on sofa under me, my back froze last time and was bent over pulling either the door frame or the sink off the wall (yes i did lol) i couldnt get to floor till nabor and dh put me to the floor and i screamed for a minor so after where my back had to alter. so my fav cushions may catch bubs :rofl:

jojo possibly jsut less thna half of that hun. fingers crossed eh xx


----------



## jms895

MM how can you feel babies head, I can never feel it :dohh: I know MW gets it straight away but I cant.... I am sure mine is engaging I know its early but I had those pains and that xx maybe I am just being thick and its wishful thinking


----------



## jms895

Katie if that raspberry tea works you should pop bubs out within 12 hours you reckon?

xx


----------



## jojo1974

aw raspberry tea was meaning to get some of that


----------



## pippam116

KatienSam said:


> so really we are hoping you make it to the 13th pip? keep those legs closed and do handstands or something lol
> i hate the feeling now of discharge etc too pip, it reminds me of what it will feel like to have a period again :( im not looking forward to bleeding after the baby, why havent they invented something to stop it lol all you need after giving birth and caring for a newborn is a super heavy period to make u grumpy lol
> 
> im confident about my birth but i keep thinking in the back of my mind that it will be just my luck to have the worst labour ever! but i suppose once your in labour even if its the worst ever you cant go back and it wont be too long til its over with!!

i hope so that would be my plan of action, and i spose everyday there after is a bonus, if i go to term umms taking time off to be with me, but cant before :hissy:.. i wont say too much on the bleeding cos i had shed loads for ages, but then rapid births are prone to heavier bleeding, so leila at 20 mins was free flow, couldnt even get cleaned up for hours.
im sure you will be fine katie, you seem to be very knowlegable which helps and being confident makes the world of difference. trust me the second its over its gone! :cloud9: its worth every second :hugs:

nn mm, :hugs:


----------



## mummymadness

M/W showed me how hun :) .
If you ask they will quiet hapilly show you how to cup your hands around babies head , Or not all the way in my case tonight .
I had some real heavyness down there in asdas today so i think hes only just gone there :) . xx .


----------



## pippam116

i think it works, i used it, :))))


----------



## pippam116

mine had a nice dig about fri n was like sorry sorry, i just looked at her cos she thought she was hurting me thats when she told me had to push down lots cos she was fully engaged. :rofl:
they will show you how to do it, like mm said


----------



## jms895

I cant wait to give birth! I just hope it all goes ok.......


----------



## jms895

Pip you must have been intravenously strapped to the rsppberry leaf tree with Leila :rofl:

I will have afeel to see if I can find babies head :lol:


----------



## pippam116

actually had alot more with chloe lol , was a bit slow on it with leila, usual to go half as quick each labour, but im pretending it cant go faster than leila so i can least have the same again dont want ten minuter, or ill be sat on here, giving birth lmfao


----------



## jms895

Oh god thats a scary thought!! You need one of those chapstick holders up there to keep her in till you can lay down!


----------



## jojo1974

night all going to av a nice cup of hot choc then bed xxxxxx


----------



## jms895

Pip I reckon you will go Sat 14th

Katie I reckon you will go Feb 28th

Jojo me and you will have to wait till March :rofl:


----------



## jms895

Night Jo jo wish I had some hot choc :cry: xx


----------



## pippam116

nn jojo xxx

hahaha jade, i need stitching up, chapstick wont touch the sides :rofl:


----------



## jms895

:rofl: use the cow and gate cow then :lol:


----------



## pippam116

ooohh jade, i hold u to that and if u wrong u get the :finger: :rofl:

i didnt get a cow :(((


----------



## jms895

Aaaahhhh I got my cow this morning :finger: sorry...... he he

Borrow a pasty off Caz


----------



## KatienSam

i dont know about my raspberry leaf, it gives me hicks so it must be doing something surely?! how effective it will be in labour is another matter lol

NN jojo!!

I still think im going to go overdue, i dont know why, i think because my mum did with both my sister and myself i have it in my head i will go over! But then my mum never had any sort of braxton hicks etc with us that she remembers and im having loads these last few weeks! Midwife seems to think i will go early because 'there is nothing of me' and my body wont cope til term to give the baby what it needs. But i dont think that is right i know people as small as me who have gone overdue!

xx


----------



## jms895

Wooooo the suspense of it........

I think you will go early Katie.......

Go see a fortune teller :lol:


----------



## pippam116

i know someone with a lil girl who carried like u did in ur pic katie n she had her lol 7-10 days before due date, u r only baby up front, but i dont know many petite ladies with petite bumps, and i spose it varies, i didnt have bh with my 2, so i wouldnt want to guess.hopefully seeing ur midwife will give u more idea. i only know of me n one other mum out of my friends to go early, others all induced or naturally 10 days late ish, arghhh i hope thats not me this time :rofl:


----------



## jms895

All my mates went over.....

Iwas 1 week early for my mum and my sister was 3 weeks early. OH was 2 weeks early @ nearly 8 pound and he was delivered naturally breech Gulp!!


----------



## pippam116

oohh so jades going over with a 11lber breech :rofl: jokes xxxx


----------



## jms895

Scared!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## KatienSam

i dont mind when i have baby, sod going to a fortune teller though, what if she said something awful would happen!

is it just me and OH that lays in bed at night discussing what birthdays have a nice ring to them for the LO?! sam doesnt like the 25th Feb for some reason lol (this is when baby will arrive you wait lol) his birthday is monday 9th Feb my mums is 23rd Feb...


----------



## jms895

No I am not big enough for a big un plus I had growth scan and he is average but I reckon he will be long and skinny when born like OH and I was.

I am 5 7 and OH is 6 4


----------



## pippam116

sure you will be fine!! :hugs: are all the mums in march active still, ne chance of some had lo's already that arnt on often? few names ive never seen on here???


----------



## KatienSam

jade you will go a 7-10 days early i recon


----------



## jms895

No we not discussed that I only guessed on April fools day or 2nd for me..... my original due date according to my LMP. I make myself only about 32 weeks :dohh:

I think Feb 28th xx


----------



## pippam116

i put my bets on being long too, me n dh are both 5'10


----------



## jms895

KatienSam said:


> jade you will go a 7-10 days early i recon

My friend thinks I will go early and she is delivering me (MW) and she is best friend. SHe just laughs and says you wont last that long :muaha:


----------



## KatienSam

yeah there are a few i havet heard of and a few that dont come into this thread (because your always talking about fanny pastys and things before the watershed lol)

xx


----------



## pippam116

my mum desperatly doesnt want me to go on the 28th of feb, dads and her x's bday lol


----------



## KatienSam

ooo so could your friend give u sweeps early (37+ weeks) if you begged?


----------



## pippam116

i say foof not fanny,, u can blame caz for that :rofl:


----------



## jms895

KatienSam said:


> yeah there are a few i havet heard of and a few that dont come into this thread (because your always talking about fanny pastys and things before the watershed lol)
> 
> xx

It must scare the shit out of the newbies when they read these posts, plus we clock up about 100 pages a week I bet...... people cant keep up plus they must think we are freaks with our talking shite :happydance:


----------



## pippam116

shit happens :finger: arghhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh i think bubs got hickups by my doo dar feels like its trying to break out like i got huge pulse in my dooh dar lol


----------



## jms895

By the way pip that Keema naan or whatever it was earlier looked gross!!

Anyway ladies I ought to think of bed soon I am pooped!! OH is fast on snoring on the sofa bless him


----------



## KatienSam

we do enjoy talking shite but i think its a great thing to have the support on this site, i dont know how i would have survived without u lot! although my ass may have been a bit smaller as i would have gone out more often and my house may have been organised a bit sooner!

xx


----------



## jms895

pippam116 said:


> shit happens :finger: arghhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh i think bubs got hickups by my doo dar feels like its trying to break out like i got huge pulse in my dooh dar lol

I feel that like when bubs hiccups is that cos he is low then?


----------



## jms895

Katie same here, I would have got other stuff done rather than become addicted to this but I love it on here, I can chat about any shite I want all day everyday and everyone does the same :dance:


----------



## KatienSam

yeah im going to head off to bed in a mo too, im a tired bunny today and i want to crack on with some cleaning tomorrow so need my energy!

NN ladies, its been a pleasure as always :finger:

xxx


----------



## pippam116

think so jade, hahahaha, keema naan, well caz wanted one :rofl: so she got one hahahaha :rofl:


----------



## pippam116

nn ladies im off to bed


:hugs:


----------



## jms895

NN ladies sweet dreams and :finger: for good luck xx


----------



## Logiebear

It's 3.20am and I am up and about ffs!! Hope you lot are sleeping well coz I'm fookin knackered! Heartburn got me up and down stairs. Gonna try going back to bed again in a min but it's sooooooooooooo painful!!!


----------



## pippam116

hope u feeling better logie :hugs:


----------



## katycam

i was up all night weeing! every two secs i needed to go!
Hope you got back to sleep ok logie :)
x


----------



## pippam116

lol katy plenty more where that came from! :lol:


----------



## KatienSam

i have been up since 5am with OH throwing up quite violently every hour :hissy: last thing we need is for him to get sick! i really dont want to get it so i left him in bed with his mobile to ring me if he needs anything! He must have eaten something bad. he is never sick, he has been sick once since we have been together and that was because he had a bad reaction to some medication so its quite scary for me.

god when men are sick they are REALLY sick :shock:

xx


----------



## pippam116

hope OH gets better soon katie, try keep your distance like you said! :hug:


----------



## beancounter

sorry your OH is poorly katie. I hope its just one of those tummy bugs that passes quickly. And to all those not getting enough sleep- I think I have yours, sorry. though OH tends to wake me early to go for a pee, reinforcing my believe he has the pregnancy symptoms I don't. 

I had a nice time out last night. I ate sooooooo much cakey stuff yesterday.. eating redeeming porridge for breckers..


----------



## KatienSam

oooo i may have some porridge for breakfast too, hmmmmm :D a nice change from my jam on toast!

xx


----------



## beancounter

i like porridge, and it makes me feel virtuous. It's all the NCT's fault, giving us all those cakes, and then I had to eat them cos the classes cost so bloody much can im not even sure i will make the last two cos they are so late...


----------



## KatienSam

make the money back in cake, i like your style bean lol xx


----------



## katycam

i didnt bother with my antenatal classes :blush: i didnt want to go on my own, and i took my best mate to the first one, but i was really upset because everyone else had their oh with them, it made me cry because i know luke isnt going to be here for the birth.
I have already eaten a chocolate chip cookie this morning oops.
Im in a sulky mood though. really missing luke and it hit me that he wont be here and i cant get to grips with it. :cry:


----------



## KatienSam

Massive :hugs: katy. you will have the best present ever when he does get home again though!

xx


----------



## pippam116

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## KatienSam

well i got to 2000 posts and im still chat happy! so maybe its 2,500!

so glad i didnt stay up posting last night to get it to 2000 or i would have been right cheesed off lol

xx


----------



## Logiebear

It must be hard for you Katy hun :hugs:

I am currently tucking into a big plate of egg and bacon while the kids play on the Wii Mario Kart! Done my chicken for todays tea and have my pork casserole ready and the mince to do too!!


----------



## tiggertea

morning ladies!!!

cant remember all the things i wanted to comment on from the catch up but mostly it was ":rofl:" as usual!

loved your chosen names girls


----------



## katycam

Mario Cart is awesome :) im rubbish at it though!!
God your organised logie! We are having roast beef today, although i dont really like beef so will just have the rest! i did get the beef out to defrost last night, but im crap at roast dinners i will probably get away without doing anything else!


----------



## pippam116

:lol: tigger, glad your managing to get everything sorted logie, katie id be peed off too, lol, u'll just have to keep chatting a bit more, 


:hugs: to all


----------



## pippam116

we are having steak pie i have made today with baby pots, veg n lashes of gravy mmmmmmmmmm


----------



## tiggertea

we having homemade steak pie too :)
mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## jms895

:hugs: Katy

Katie hope OH feels better soon and sorry I got confused with the addict posts, thought was 2000!

Logie :hugs: hope you are ok?

Bean mmmmm porridge, I may have that now for breakfast I get sick of toast and cereal...

Pip how exciting on the birth pack ! :lol:


----------



## lolly101

Ooh food again!!! We just had our Sunday morning fry up!!! Well it's a grill up really cos we healthy:rofl::rofl::rofl:..
Got chicken roast for dinner!!!

Well I am still in my pj's and the boys are busy scraping wallpaper off the landing!!! I had to come on here asap cos I am in my last box and I wanted to see it!!(sad eh??!!!):happydance::cloud9:I'm so chuffed to have made it this far!!!:happydance:

As for weight Dan was born at 34+4 and was 6lb1 and Petunia was 6lb at 35+1. dan is now the smallest in his class...I was 6lb tho and born on my due date and usually just under 8stone..I have to work bl**dy hard at that tho!!!If my body had it's way I'd be twice that size!!!

:hugs:Katy...Luke will be home before you know it and you can be a family...I know what you mean about him not being there(well a bit). Wehn Dan was born Des was working nights...He used to sleep all day and then was not there in the night when Dan was awake.I felt very lonely..Don't forget we are all here and no doubt will all be texting each other at 3am when we feeding baby!

Mario cart is fab!!! Dan loves it!!


----------



## katycam

im miles behind on the posts, i think i only joined your guys in 3rd trimester though so i havent been around as long!
excuses excuses!


----------



## jms895

Lolly!! You cook up babies well too! :rofl:

I still in my pjs too contemplting what to eat for breakfast.

OH is watching a programme on black bears, and they are eating deers - nice...


Back is still killing but need to crack on later with the painting again

We booked in to chinese for next Sat valentines, all you can eat :rofl: cant wait for me aromatic duck, garlic scallops and sizzling beef mmmmmm


----------



## jms895

Woooo Lolly forgot to say:


CONGRATS ON THE LAST BOX!!

And no you not sad I would be up early to see it too :lol:


----------



## lolly101

Pip I meant to say I know what you mean about being 85% excited having LO but being sad about having your last LO...I am the same!! I so want Petunia here but then part of me is thinking this time in 4 weeks I will never be pg again and it's back to periods every month:cry:


----------



## mummymadness

Morning ladies :) .

Sorry your OH is sick Katie hope he gets better soon .

Sorry to every one who hasnt slept well **Hugs** .

Cooking Sunday roasts sounds nice , But i got bacon and sausages out the freezer for some reason lol , So were having a fry up for tea :).

Whooo on last box Lolly .

Jade yoru BnB addict like me , It means we talk loadsssssss hun lol ...

Well i better go get Layla , Shes still at mums lol i had such a lazy morning OH took Finnley to weelsby woods iv done nothing at all ahhhhh Bliss lol . xxxx .


----------



## jms895

MM glad you had a relaxing morning hun :hugs:

I cant be arsed to shift at the moment, hungry though and nothing nice to eat.....


----------



## pippam116

awww lolly congrats n yeah, id happily have her now but will so regret it after, so think ill sit back open me legs n let her be the judge of the right momment lol, rasberry leaf tea will be my only push alonger. :) 

:lol: jade u been looking at my facebook???? had that fri :)

tigger great minds think alike,

i smell miging at mo, cleaning fish tank n had to empty it right down with a bowl cos i cant lift it, my large fish is freaking me ut n sucking up the small ones in its mouth leaving them there for 5 then spitting back out, i think i need to seperate them though all been together since i had them 12 months ago hmmmm still got to fill it again but fish r in the spare tank so no rush lol. and my mate is labour at long last, 11 days over due, but its still slow stages and has been sent home. had her dh on the phone panicking but i cant go stay with her, cos she wont cope with the kids flaping about and dh not home, grrrrrr

xxx

:hugs: for anyone who needs them


----------



## jms895

I am still in PJs contemplating the painting :dohh: really cant be bothered with it.....

Just had philadelphia on toast yum yum


----------



## pippam116

yuk lol, i cant be bothered to get up n do ne thing else now
grr


----------



## jms895

me neither........ I must get up soon though and paint boring :cry:


----------



## pippam116

hehe look at this
 Is it safe to use a vibrator during pregnancy? 
Expert Answers 
Gina Brown, medical director of Cicatelli Associates, New York, NY 
It's generally safe, except that you want to be extra careful not to penetrate too forcefully since plastic is more rigid than flesh. If you have placenta previa, using a sex toy (or, for that matter, having intercourse) could traumatize the placenta and cause heavy bleeding that could jeopardize your pregnancy. If you're at risk for premature labor, having an orgasm could cause contractions. And if your water has broken, there's a risk of infection to the baby. In any case, make sure the vibrator is clean, and don't share it without cleaning it.


so looks like me and caz cant share 

:rofl:


----------



## jms895

:rofl: use the chapstick holder pip


----------



## jms895

I cant get any at the moment, OH has done his back in and dont want to squash bubs sp positions are difficult, he didnt want it in first tri hardly in case he 'dislodged' him as he said :lol: bless him....


----------



## pippam116

awww lol


----------



## jms895

Anyway I am going to get dressed move my fat ass and get into gear with the paint brush! :rofl:

Gonna put some music on full whack that should get me in the mood 

Laterzzzzzz :finger:


----------



## jojo1974

mornin ladies pmsl the things you tallk about lol , hows everyone doin this mornin ? i woke up refreshed ad my readybrek and feel ready to concur the cleanin lol , had a weird dream last night that my waters broke seemed so real i ad to get up and check lol xx


----------



## jms895

Awww Jo jo morning :hugs:

I am off be back in a bit xxxx


----------



## pippam116

jms895 said:


> Anyway I am going to get dressed move my fat ass and get into gear with the paint brush! :rofl:
> 
> Gonna put some music on full whack that should get me in the mood
> 
> Laterzzzzzz :finger:

:finger: laterrrrrrrr


----------



## jojo1974

catch you later jade x


----------



## pippam116

lol jo jo, :rofl: i cant get motivated today, gonna try shift my ass inbetween posts, :) u ok hun?
xx


----------



## jojo1974

i feel great the best i felt in a few days lol hows you feeling ? x


----------



## pippam116

not too bad, dealing with a possible clearout TMI sos, apart from that i fine n dandy lol


----------



## jojo1974

awwwwwwww any time soon then how exciting


----------



## Shifter

I haven't caught up on all 20 pages, so I hope everyone is well.

One thing I did glimpse though that thoroughly confused me... 

pip - how on earth can you not have had a 2nd stage with either or your labours?!!! Even though they were very quick you must have had them as you have two children!!! The second stage is bringing the baby down the birth canal and out into the world. Without that your LOs would still be inside you :rofl::rofl::rofl: And I would hasten to add that you have had a 1st stage on both occasions too, you just didn't feel them. Your cervix had to have dilated in order to get the little buggers out. That too may have been quick and unnoticable to you but it had to happen!!


----------



## jms895

Wooo Shifter you get last box tomorrow :headspin:


----------



## jojo1974

right im going to shoot off now my mum just rang and invited me for dinner yum so best go and get dressed lol xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx av a good afternoon all


----------



## Shifter

That's right Jade... *gulp*! :happydance:


----------



## KatienSam

blimey OH now has bum gravy! sorry for those having a roast today ha ha! it could be gastro so trying to stay well clear of him, going to run upstairs with the dettol wipes and throw them at him in a bit ha ha!

xx


----------



## katycam

Ive just had a text from Pip saying she is off to hospital because she is bleeding. Fingers crossed everything is ok xx


----------



## mummymadness

Just got home from picking layla up , She cried her eyes out all the way home and has only just stopped sobbing she sooooooo tired and says she has ear ache :( .

So iv gave her some calpol wrapped her in her quilt on the sofa and shes watching george and the jungle lol .

Hope every ones having a great productive day :) . xx .




Hope every things ok Pip . x .


----------



## KatienSam

oh no we have lots of poorly households! hope pip is ok xx


----------



## Shifter

Hope pip is ok


----------



## Deb_baby

hello everyone *waves*

i got into Aberdeen last night, OH went for a night out with the lads which ended up with me having to go out at 4am trying to find him as he got lost but i do feel sorry for him, he slipped on ice and dislocated his shoulder :(

Hope pip is ok :hugs:

Am away to go brave Aberdeen town for shopping :) dying for food too, just had a blueberry muffin, mmmm.


----------



## icculcaz

jms895 said:


> I am the devils concubine :devil: :rofl:

nooooo i am... even got a tattoo stating it :) muhahahahaha


----------



## aurora32

Afternoon all,

how is everyone?

Sounds like it may be it for Pip, if it is there will be 2 more, also always happens in three's, hope she is ok, she has been had niggley cramps for a few days now and had a clear out earlier so fingers x this may well be it.

:hug::hug:


----------



## icculcaz

oh no! hope pips ok..... :hugs: to her.


im here finally.....been 4 a wander round rotherham, hoping the walk will do something constructive.. vut alas . scarlett is far too cumfy. went into new look 4 a nosey @ the hideous clothes that are now in fashion.... (ick) and bought scarlett a pair of jeans and a hoodie for a 5er.cant complain. braved argos and bought a new kettle ready incase my boobs dont work n i have to use bottles (old kettles limescaly n lids iffy didnt wanna chance owt dropping into a bottle). bout it really.... thinking what to do today.... gotta start tea @ 3....cba to cook i just made bacon sarnies....


----------



## katycam

Pip has just text again saying she is being kept in overnight for monitoring.

im having a really poo day today :( its funny i can be fine and cope well some days then others it all goes to pot and i get really depressed. its because its been a few days since i last heard from luke, i always start to worry and miss him loads.
been crying nearly all day :( i just want us to have a normal life, i hate not knowing when im going to see him next. its making me ill because i worry so much.
to top it all off my dad just shouted at me for no reason and has made me feel crap.
its times like this i wish i had some mates to visit. all mine have disowned me.
sorry for the moaning i just need to get it off my chest.


----------



## Shifter

:hugs: Katy.


----------



## aurora32

Just got a txt from Pip She is being kept in overnight as a lot of frank fresh blood coming away, going to monitor her, doing internal swabs to see whats going on, bless her she is scared, understandably so, will let you know if i hear anything else.


Hope you and Sienna are ok hunn

:hug::hug::hug:


----------



## icculcaz

:hugs: katy

more :hugs: to pip


----------



## mummymadness

Awwww hope Pip is ok...
Understandbly she is scared , Please let her know were all thinking of her . xx .


----------



## tiggertea

hope pip's ok. will be thinking of her :hugs:


----------



## KatienSam

ahh poor pip, hope she is ok :hug:

:hugs: katy

xxx


----------



## mummymadness

OMG you are term tommorrow Katie , Wow didnt that come round quick .

Congrats on tommorrow hun . xx .


----------



## KatienSam

Thanks hun!! im sooo hoping OH gets better soon coz iv been getting niggles all day today (unless im getting the dreaded bug too!) i havent said anything to him yet because i dont want to worry him but i popped to tesco to get him lots of things to help with his D&V and he seems to have perked up a little bit so fingers crossed he will be better soon and i will escape getting it! he has a whole pack of dettol wipes up there and im putting the sheets on a hot wash before i go anywhere near that bed again ha ha!

xxx


----------



## mummymadness

Whoooo Good luck ...

Hoep OH gets better soon ,I think theres a few bugs going around the block yet again . x .


----------



## KatienSam

yeah i think its a stomach flu type thing, so im walking around with dettol spray and OH has wipes to clean bathroom (luckily we have an ensuite so i dont have to go in the same toilet as him)

fingers crossed dettol has won against the germs lol

xx


----------



## icculcaz

mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmdettol.

well ive sacked off the idea of doing a sunday dinner..... im cookin pancakes. sod it i feel shitey. 


hope ur blokes lurgy clears up katie :)


----------



## KatienSam

god knows what im going to make for tea tonight, OH will prob just want something plain. i may go nuts and get a kebab or sneak to my mums... hmmmm

xx


----------



## KatienSam

caz after your induction on wednesday please tell me its all going to be ok for my birth and that it didnt hurt! look at your ticker... 2 days 7 hours :shock:


----------



## jms895

Wow Caz not be long now :lol:

I hope Pip is ok :hugs:

Finished painting a bit, nursery now done and loads of sanding etc...... crap everywhere again... just cleaned kitchen but I am covered in Satin wood :rofl:

WHat to have for tea....... mmmmmm


----------



## icculcaz

katie u n bean are gonna get the full unedited versions of the birth sent via mms with a photo!!!! i aint gonna lie!!!! it will hurt a rather sensitive part of ur anatomy is going from closed to 10cm in hopefully a short space of time... then a large melon sized object is gonna slide thru it possibly making u feel uncumfy down there 4 a few days.... the 1st thought you'll have isnt omg!im a mum!!! is baby ok? its more like thank fcuk thats over with is baby ok? followed a few minutes later by uuurrrrrrghhhhhh what the hell is that ugly thing, no i dont want to take it home to eat it!!!!! (afterbirth) 


but you'll be fine katie :) if it was so bad ppl wouldnt have lots.... :)



and im not looking @ the hours.. more 3 sleeps atm....... :lol:


----------



## jms895

Caz :rofl:


----------



## tiggertea

:rofl: no point trying to delude ourselves with caz around! 

well done on getting the painting finished jade!

I've been a busy bee today..... mostly been cleaning and tidying (why does it feel like that particular job never ends?!) and got some more loads of washing done.
Had a lovely hot bath too in between times (much more successful than yesterdays! :lol:)

Now have decided i REALLY want a curry from the chinese.... i've been putting it off and putting it off but can't get rid of the "I NEED IT" idea..... gonna hold out til 7 or 8 tho - and REALLY appreciate it if I can persuade hubby he needs one too.....

any more word on pip?


----------



## jms895

Debz get yourself that curry you deserve it hun! xx

I really dont know what to have to eat I only had 3 slices toast today but not really hungry which is strange..... mmm


----------



## Logiebear

icculcaz said:


> katie u n bean are gonna get the full unedited versions of the birth sent via mms with a photo!!!! i aint gonna lie!!!! it will hurt a rather sensitive part of ur anatomy is going from closed to 10cm in hopefully a short space of time... then a large melon sized object is gonna slide thru it possibly making u feel uncumfy down there 4 a few days.... the 1st thought you'll have isnt omg!im a mum!!! is baby ok? its more like thank fcuk thats over with is baby ok? followed a few minutes later by uuurrrrrrghhhhhh what the hell is that ugly thing, no i dont want to take it home to eat it!!!!! (afterbirth)
> 
> 
> but you'll be fine katie :) if it was so bad ppl wouldnt have lots.... :)
> 
> 
> 
> and im not looking @ the hours.. more 3 sleeps atm....... :lol:

I love this discription, couldn't have put it better myself :rofl:


----------



## jms895

Hows the cooking and freezing going Logie?


----------



## tiggertea

odd that u not hungry after all that hard work..... hmmmmmmm maybe some cheesecake or chocolate of some sort would change your mind?

I think our bubs are all gonna hav a serious case of sweet tooth.... all the junk we've been feeding em lately - FEEL THE GUILT!


hey logie - u bored cooking yummy meals yet?


----------



## KatienSam

oooo thats what happens!! i thought i just had to meet mr stalk at the hospital, he would pinch me and then baby would appear!

the thought of a head coming out of my vagina is quite disturbing, we had an active birth class yesterday and OH is blaming their model of the placenta on why he is ill today lol

i am really kind of excited about it all but at the same time i have a niggle in my head saying it will hurt no matter how relaxed and how well you are breathing etc i just cant wait to hold my baby!

then im worried about bleeding after, they said at our classes that you will prob need 2 of those maternity pads for the first few hours :shock: they are like surfboards with just one! jeeez


----------



## jms895

Mmmm cheesecake sounds appealing though I have none and cant be arsed to fetch any! :lol: Sweet stuff is not junk its salad in disguise :rofl:


----------



## jms895

KatienSam said:


> the thought of a head coming out of my vagina is quite disturbing,

Your telling me!! :dohh::rofl:


----------



## jms895

God I really wish I was not at work next week, I just want to finish now its really pissing me off :cry:


----------



## tiggertea

jms895 said:


> Sweet stuff is not junk its salad in disguise :rofl:


I like your thinking......


----------



## KatienSam

jms895 said:


> KatienSam said:
> 
> 
> the thought of a head coming out of my vagina is quite disturbing,
> 
> Your telling me!! :dohh::rofl:Click to expand...

i keep getting my scan notes out and making it up on a tape measure, they said it was a small head but it really doesnt look small when you think of where it comes out!

you kind of look at the little head shape and go awww its sooo small, little baby head! then reality hits you and its like holy shit bags HOW?! :rofl::cry::muaha::baby::blush::hissy:


----------



## jojo1974

hi ladies just got back from dinner it was yum im suffering now with heart burn though ,:hug:to pip bless her it must be scary :hugs: you ladies will be fine with the birth when you meet your baby at the end of it its well worth all the pain:cloud9:(so i say lol i will prob av the worst birth ever )


----------



## jms895

KatienSam said:


> jms895 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KatienSam said:
> 
> 
> the thought of a head coming out of my vagina is quite disturbing,
> 
> Your telling me!! :dohh::rofl:Click to expand...
> 
> i keep getting my scan notes out and making it up on a tape measure, they said it was a small head but it really doesnt look small when you think of where it comes out!
> 
> you kind of look at the little head shape and go awww its sooo small, little baby head! then reality hits you and its like holy shit bags HOW?! :rofl::cry::muaha::baby::blush::hissy:Click to expand...

I know I mean ffs I cry when I am constipated. Also TMI i am quite concerned as I am and have always been very tight down below, OH has commented on this he loves it of course but I think I am gonna rip in half with this baby :cry:


----------



## tiggertea

hehehe katie - glad i'm not the only one gets like that sometimes! :lol: but like someone said before - if it was truly THAT bad noone would ever have more than one bub.....

jade hun - don't worry your body can stretch to amazing - never known before proportions - you will still be complete at the end of all this :hugs:


----------



## jms895

When my dog pushed out 9 puppies bless her she didnt even grunt :rofl:


----------



## aurora32

tiggertea said:


> :rofl: no point trying to delude ourselves with caz around!
> 
> well done on getting the painting finished jade!
> 
> I've been a busy bee today..... mostly been cleaning and tidying (why does it feel like that particular job never ends?!) and got some more loads of washing done.
> Had a lovely hot bath too in between times (much more successful than yesterdays! :lol:)
> 
> Now have decided i REALLY want a curry from the chinese.... i've been putting it off and putting it off but can't get rid of the "I NEED IT" idea..... gonna hold out til 7 or 8 tho - and REALLY appreciate it if I can persuade hubby he needs one too.....
> 
> any more word on pip?


she has to stay in, is waiting for test to come back for doses of anti d and has had a cannula put in in case of an emergency section if things dont settle down and thats all she know just now, basically a waiting game at the moment.


----------



## jms895

What I also find amazing is we dilate to 10 cms and babies head still fits through :dohh:

I would imagine it feels like you need a massive shit and just cant go.......


----------



## jms895

Awww pip i hope her and Sienna are ok xxxxxxxxx


----------



## KatienSam

my OH just says its going to be like throwing a sausage down a drainpipe after and im going to whistle in the wind! gives it the ol' hand action of flaps and everything! I just tell him he is stuck with it for life so he can laugh all he likes, it doesnt bother me in any way :rofl:

bless him he has just text me from upstairs saying he loves me, so i text him back and said i love him too, more than ever, even with bum gravy and he replied 'even with bum gravy? wow, now we know we have something special x' how romantic and gross at the same time!

xx


----------



## jms895

How lovely Katie :lol:

OH says he is gonna ask hospital to put in a stitch when I am not looking :rofl:


----------



## jms895

Oh and rather than massage me perinium he says he is gonna use the jack out the car,,,,, more effective :lol:


----------



## KatienSam

i feel like i have a pulse up my arse tonight, baby had hiccups i think lol

tiggertea - they say you forget the pain and thats why women go back for more :dohh:

jade - at active birth she said thats what it feels like, you havent had a poopie for about 2 weeks and you just have no choice but to go and your body just tells you to push down!

hope pip is ok xx


----------



## aurora32

its not that bad honestly ive had 4 and on number 5, you dont totally forget what you go through in labour but its a distant memory. you do get the urge to push and there is no stopping it feels like going to the toilet and at full dilation when babies head crowns it does sting but thats it once head is out rest follows. You do bleed a lot after Katie and person dependant you can need more than one pad on at a time but it slows down after 12 hours or so, just change regularly so you dont go through your clothes as that happens too no matter how careful you are.


:hug::hug::hug::hug:


----------



## tiggertea

aw katie - how romantic! :)

jade - we shall aim to be as grunt-less as your dog as she had pups! :lol:

aurora - thanks for update on pip! poor pip! hope she'll get thru ok


----------



## Logiebear

:hug: for Pip, hope everything is ok and thanks for the update. 

My cooking has gone great, got loads done. Will posta menu later, going to eat roast chicken now with sprouts, broccolli and carrots and roasties YUMMY!!!


----------



## beancounter

i'm imagining me perched on a big pile of pads, sorta like a bloody princess-and-pea (nut) scenario. 

Hope pip is OK :(

Feeling really craptastic today :(

caz- oh how glad am I my phone has the capacity to receive pictures!!


----------



## tiggertea

:hugs: bean - hope you feel better soon!

mmmmm roast chicken.... can i have some logie?1 lol - looking forward to seeing the menu later too ;)


----------



## KatienSam

im wearing black everything in hospital so if it does leak i dont see it lol

aww bean :hugs:

hmmmm roast chicken :D

xx


----------



## aurora32

KatienSam said:


> im wearing black everything in hospital so if it does leak i dont see it lol
> 
> aww bean :hugs:
> 
> hmmmm roast chicken :D
> 
> xx

same here all my jammies are all blk bottoms.

:hug:


----------



## tiggertea

'm with ya on the black theme! hehehe


----------



## icculcaz

same ere but when it seeps thru onto the white crisp hospital sheets ya been rumbled....

oh and has anybody shared the bathroom /pelvic floor issues a few days after birth with the 1st time mumies? i can only speak from experience and never had stitches but its the oh i need a wee feeling..... ya toddle off 4 a wee... get into the toilet... get within 1 foot of the loo and your brain starts the wee process...and cos u just given birth, your pelvic floor muscles cant stop it and it goes down ur legs just short of the loo......ohhh joy.


----------



## icculcaz

cant remember how bad the bleedin situ is , just the manky clots that come out just after givin birth, when ur sat in the bath cooling ur fanny down....and cut short your well earned bath time down.... can just remember theres lots of it... i bought a mountain of the cheapo 16p for 10 matress sized ones for the 1st few days... apparently theyre the best ones as the new thinner ones absorb everything n if ur losing anything manky (and not blood) it soaks it up making it hard to 'examine' (or so donny hospital say)


----------



## aurora32

icculcaz said:


> cant remember how bad the bleedin situ is , just the manky clots that come out just after givin birth, when ur sat in the bath cooling ur fanny down....and cut short your well earned bath time down.... can just remember theres lots of it... i bought a mountain of the cheapo 16p for 10 matress sized ones for the 1st few days... apparently theyre the best ones as the new thinner ones absorb everything n if ur losing anything manky (and not blood) it soaks it up making it hard to 'examine' (or so donny hospital say)

Yeah the clots are pretty gross, and i hate it when you leak onto the sheets on the bed especially when they dont provide enough of those flat pads to sleep on top of and its directly onto the bed sheets themselves.

:hug::hug:


----------



## icculcaz

flat pads to sleep on????? we just get sheets... and plastic covers...


----------



## jms895

Shit I got nice new white nightie and drassing gown for hosp :dohh:

May pack my black too......

Just had a relaxing soak in bath and had jacket pot cheese n beans mmmm need choc but dont have any!

Gonna watch Baftas tonight with me feet up xx


----------



## aurora32

icculcaz said:


> flat pads to sleep on????? we just get sheets... and plastic covers...

Yeah like the pampers trainer sheets you get for kids, bloody grippy with them though, was even thinking of taking my own ones for the first 24 hours any way.



:hug::hug:


----------



## tiggertea

oooh i'm not looking forward to this at all! :dohh: :rofl:

baby being here - yes, but all the manky things surrounding the glorious event - no. lol


----------



## icculcaz

we dont get them in donny..... i aint buying any... have u seen the price of em?????? 

but then again doncasters sheets can be mingin and a bit holey @ times.....


----------



## jms895

Me neither Debz


----------



## icculcaz

do ya bleed more or less after a csection i wonder????


----------



## tiggertea

i think we should start with the :ignore: on all these horrid people that have been there before...... :winkwink:


----------



## icculcaz

whaaaaaaaaaaaat we are merely preparing you for whats ahead......we dont want you thinking oh why didnt they tell us that?


----------



## tiggertea

:rofl: i know i know..... 
:hugs: we still luv u really.... but: :ignore::ignore: :rofl:


----------



## jms895

:rofl:


----------



## icculcaz

yeah i know but in a few weeks you'll thank us...... haha


----------



## tiggertea

haha.... we'll see! 

on that note i'm off to chuck hubby out in the snow 2 get me some curry..... i started to hint earlier and he said "is there the stuff in the cupboard to make it".....

eh yeah, but i want it from the chinese u dingbat!


----------



## icculcaz

snowing again here....


id kill 4 a curry...


----------



## tiggertea

bloody chinese has fone off the hook :hissy:


----------



## aurora32

tiggertea said:


> :rofl: i know i know.....
> :hugs: we still luv u really.... but: :ignore::ignore: :rofl:

:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## icculcaz

nawty chinese place!!!!!!


----------



## icculcaz

demand money off when ya get thru


----------



## tiggertea

:lol: i would but hubby woud b mortified and not go collect it....

he's just gone to stand in queue and wait like a normal person.... :grr: hate that- it takes longer that way :rofl:


----------



## icculcaz

pete is slowly coming round to my tight arsed ways n leaves me to it..... he knows i will argue over a penny and put in a complaint @ anything less than 99% total satisfaction.... and see it thru to the end til i get what i want... hehehehe. asda hate me atm their home del service sucks balls and local store home del manager nick refuses to return my calls anymore... i told his colleagues that i think hes a coward..... and to expect to see me in store after i have given birth....


----------



## icculcaz

ooh ive now resorted to watching nightwish vids to try n get baby out....


----------



## tiggertea

icculcaz said:


> pete is slowly coming round to my tight arsed ways n leaves me to it..... he knows i will argue over a penny and put in a complaint @ anything less than 99% total satisfaction.... and see it thru to the end til i get what i want... hehehehe. asda hate me atm their home del service sucks balls and local store home del manager nick refuses to return my calls anymore... i told his colleagues that i think hes a coward..... and to expect to see me in store after i have given birth....


:rofl:
you're worse than me!


----------



## tiggertea

curry is here :) mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## aurora32

tiggertea said:


> curry is here :) mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm

Enjoy your curry Debz


:hug::hug:


----------



## Mammy_pants

tiggertea said:


> curry is here :) mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm

enjoy ur curry :) im glad im not the only one getting a takeaway tonight :) im thinking pizza yum yum

hows everyone today?????? ive got no bloomin heating, other half has gone to the faulklands so im at a lose end, 

x


----------



## icculcaz

omg mammy thats not friendly.. you'll freeze ur bump off! flutter eyelashes at sum engineer... :) 

n whaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaat? im usually polite with em when i complain and usually stop when they start crying and give me what i want :)


----------



## KatienSam

im jealous you lot got lovely currys! im going to have a jacket potato with cheese and beans, OH is having toast and a banana!

i shouldnt have read back about all the blood stuff its really made my stomach turn ha ha, i usually have very heavy periods so im hoping i will cope with the blood loss, it just feels horrid coming out TMI!

just woken up from a little sleep on the sofa with my woofie, and i felt really wet down in lady town but nothing i can work out was plug, just very damp :(

hope OH is better tomorrow its his birthday and i want to start the evacuation programme and dont really want baby to come with OH not at 100% and ready to jump as high as i request him too through birth lol

x


----------



## Mammy_pants

ha ha ha ive been on the phone to my land lord as the house is rented we dont move into our home untill june when its finished being built. he asked if i could wait untill 2moro as the boiler is still under gaurantee!!! cheeky sod, i told him its -2 outside and its freezing in the house. 

hes promised to get it fixed first thing in the morning, think its a watch this space moment hehe. 

if he hasnt called anyone out my lunch time im gonna get someone out and bill him i think. 


hows ur weekend been xx


----------



## lolly101

icculcaz said:


> do ya bleed more or less after a csection i wonder????

i had loads of clots when I had a c section, I remember one plopping down the toilet!!!:rofl::rofl:I also had 2 pads on for the first 12 hours or so.....oh joys oh joys!!!


:hug: to Pip am thinking of her and hoping her and Sienna ok

Enjoy your curry Debz..

We had a roast and i had to make peach crumble with custard for pudding cos it was mentioned on here the other night!!:rofl:

we have had a good day we have stripped all the wallpaper on the landing upstairs and I had a ruck with hubby cos he was sanding without shutting the door and Dan has asthma so I didn't want the dust in his room!!!all sorted now tho!! He did all the hoovering for me!!:rofl:

Katie hope you OH is ok hun and doesn't give you anything nasty:hugs:


----------



## icculcaz

lunchtime? id remind landlord every hour from 6am then every half hour from 10am if not arrived... hehe cant fault ya on billin him by dinnertime hehe. im lucky in that sense as we havent got a boiler as such to break down.... good old coal fires... can only run out of coal. ive prepaid n preordered this weeks coal as i wont be here at 7am thursday to order it... is it a bad thing that i can ring em up and just say the word grunt then the woman knows who i am n what i want? seee sorted.... :)


katie ive found that the promise of oral sex when petes ill for when hes better makes him feel better the very next day.... infact in sum cases its almost instant!


----------



## KatienSam

thanks lolly, he seems a lot better and i have no signs of catching anything so far, so fingers crossed!! Im going to sleep on the sofa tonight anyway (i love sleeping on the sofa) so he gets a good sleep in the bed etc and then tomorrow i can go crazy and de-bug the bedroom if he is better!

OMG now i want crumble and custard.. i have jam roly poly still so maybe i will cook up a bit of that later after my jacket potato!

I have heartburn at the moment from nowhere :hissy:

xx


----------



## KatienSam

icculcaz said:


> katie ive found that the promise of oral sex when petes ill for when hes better makes him feel better the very next day.... infact in sum cases its almost instant!

i may try this... it is his birthday tomorrow after all :rofl: :muaha:


----------



## Mammy_pants

icculcaz said:


> lunchtime? id remind landlord every hour from 6am then every half hour from 10am if not arrived... hehe cant fault ya on billin him by dinnertime hehe. im lucky in that sense as we havent got a boiler as such to break down.... good old coal fires... can only run out of coal. ive prepaid n preordered this weeks coal as i wont be here at 7am thursday to order it... is it a bad thing that i can ring em up and just say the word grunt then the woman knows who i am n what i want? seee sorted.... :)
> 
> 
> katie ive found that the promise of oral sex when petes ill for when hes better makes him feel better the very next day.... infact in sum cases its almost instant!

ha ha ha the oral sex bribe always seems to work, its a pitty i cant bribe my land lord ha ha ha ha ha im sure the boiler would be fixed in no time. 

im so jealous of your coal fire!!!! my nana has one and they are so cosy. 

xx


----------



## Logiebear

Well I am about to go and make a Lemon Drizzle cake now, yummy yummy! The boys are in bed and I want some cake! lol. 

Sounds like you are all having a lovely day! 

After my sections I have bled less then when I had a natural birth. Only natural really as they suck out a lot of the blood etc when they perform the op. Will let you know how bad it is though xxx


----------



## lolly101

Katie I would be same as you debugging the bedroom tomorrow:rofl:
i would let you have some of our crumble but we ate the lot:blush:
You got any gaviscon??? or foxes glacier mints work for me

Caz its so true...promise of any nookie and they are instantly better or not tired!!:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## icculcaz

i find i get heartburn more when im hungry...


ta 4 clearing that up 4 me lolly.. so its no better...... i didnt know if they give u a courtesy suck out while theyre in there....


----------



## icculcaz

ahh so its a surgeon choice... .. still crap tho....

and remember laydeez... its rude to spit.... 






but to gargle is a talent.....


----------



## KatienSam

ooooooow logie i want lemon drizzle cake as well now. i think i should just go and eat something so i dont want EVERYTHING you ladoes start suggesting

xx


----------



## Mammy_pants

my pizza is here now girlies im off eat it watching the devil wears prada. 

night night xx


----------



## lolly101

I don't remember getting anything sucked out last time!:rofl:If it means I will bleed less I'm gonna ask for it this time!!:rofl:


----------



## icculcaz

mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm pizza


----------



## icculcaz

any1 remember this? https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HoT3qDSvOG0


----------



## lolly101

Holly has just text me. She hasn't felt any strong movements in 12 hours, she has rung the mw who has told her to go in for a CTG...I will let you know when she texts me back

:hug:Shifter...hope all is well...


----------



## aurora32

Hope all goes well, whats up with these babies, giving us all frights, suppose it could be the full moon.


:hug::hug:


----------



## mummymadness

Right iv missed everything , Im sorry i cannot mention every one . Hope everyones well .

Im typing quick as the sodding PC is broken :( , The router will not work so untill tommorrow iam barley managing to get on the net at all :( .

Tried my Tens machine on my leg tonight , OMG i forgot how the pulses are was hilarious lol .

Hope Pips tests come back ok , And Holly big hugs .

Having horrid b/h that are lasting quiet regular .. I dont think there strong enough to be labour pains but got my eyes peeled .

Will see u all tommorrow with new fresh working Internet :) . xxx .


----------



## icculcaz

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oGyBdBWmbeA&feature=related euuuuuuuuuuuuuuuw she coulda dun a courtesy shave!!!!


----------



## KatienSam

blimey these babies are starting to really play us march mums up!! hope everyone is back to normal tomorrow! :hugs:

xx


----------



## lolly101

Caz maybe she didn't trust her OH!!!!


----------



## icculcaz

haha there is that!!!!!! sheesh that'll be me (but i aint that hairy...) in less that 72 hours...... eeek!!!





hope hollys ok :hugs: to her


----------



## KatienSam

icculcaz said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oGyBdBWmbeA&feature=related euuuuuuuuuuuuuuuw she coulda dun a courtesy shave!!!!

 why caz?! WHY?! has anyone seen my receipt for this baby i think i need to take it back to the shop! :hissy:

lol


----------



## KatienSam

she had one heck of a beaver she had keeping her mini warm!


----------



## lolly101

KatienSam said:


> she had one heck of a beaver she had keeping her mini warm!



:rofl::rofl::rofl:Maybe it was filmed in the 1970's!!!


----------



## icculcaz

mines more a maxi than a mini........




anyhoo im off to bed. nite all catch ya's tmz.
:hugs:


----------



## KatienSam

NN im off to sleep too, hoping no bugs get me in the night lol

xx


----------



## lolly101

nn Katie nn Caz xxx


----------



## tiggertea

night night girlies!

hope all's ok with Holly! naughty march babies keeping the mums on eggshells :dohh:

well i had my curry..... and had really strong BH & cramps straight after :blush: hubby has now banned me from eating curry til closer to "eviction hour" - think i had him quite worried - he went to double check he knew where the hospital bags were :lol:

anyways, i been knitting for the last little while, while watching the baftas - sucha pile of tripe that was :rofl: aw well - on the bright side, bubs now has about half a lilac blanket.....

hope you're all enjoying your evenings.... i'll say nite now in case i don't get back on..... 

:hugs: to all!


----------



## mummymadness

Nite girls , Managed to get pc connected Via cable .

See u tommorrow . x .


----------



## lolly101

Holly just text, all is well!!!:happydance:

NN all see you tomorrow xxx


----------



## aurora32

Glad to hear all is ok with Holly.

No more news on Pip still waiting for Dr to give her anti d last time she txt me will let you know if i hear any more.

NN all hope you all have a good night.



:hug::hug:


----------



## mummymadness

Whoooooooooooooooo we got tonnes of snow whoooooooooooooooo .


----------



## tasha41

How is everyone tonight!! :) Not sure how many of us are still up!


----------



## jms895

Morning, any news on Pip?

Glad all is ok with Holly :hugs:

Well I am up and the dog has shit on my new rug :hissy:

Snow all over and OH is working in London told him he will get stuck!

I have been having BH again all night and this morning, pisses me off now!

Jadexx


----------



## Logiebear

I know what you mean about the BH Jade, mine get so uncomfortable. 

We had hardly any snow as usual for Manchester! Damp and bloody cold but hardly any snow! Typical :cry:

I have a really busy week but I will be popping on to TRY and catch up with all your chat lol.


----------



## jms895

I bet you will be busy!! Not be long now hun :hugs:

Take it steady Logie xxx


----------



## Logiebear

I'm so scared Jade I can't even describe how worried I am about my bubs being so early. I know I have had the steroids and she will be a healthy weight but it doesn't change the fact that as a baby of a diabetic mother and being so early she could face so many complications. It's just such a worry :cry:


----------



## katycam

Im sure everything will be ok Logie, we will all keep our fingers crossed for you :)

What is everyone up to today? Anything exciting?


----------



## icculcaz

mornin laydeez. glad hollys ok. just need pip to return to us now. logie you n bub will b fine im sure :) katie hope sams feelin better today n wish him happy bday n dont suck too hard  . Mammypants hope heatin engineer has arrived already. dunno what scarletts up to today but im losin weeny specs of blood in with me discharge hmmm.


----------



## jojo1974

mornin ladies hows everyone today ? i ad a shit nite got bad belly ache :( , iv just text pip to see how things are no reply at the mo xxxx


----------



## katycam

im in a really bad mood now, luke's sister being a lil brat. grrrrr


----------



## jojo1974

katy :hug::hugs:


----------



## katycam

she has been totally out of order, because i said im missing luke, she moaned saying they never hear from him, but if anything happened to him they would be first to know because they are his next of kin blah blah blah.
god im so angry.


----------



## jojo1974

just ad a text of pip shes got a low line placenta checks not be allowed home today will update everyone later the bleeding as eased though not stopped


----------



## jojo1974

:hug: to you pip :hugs:


----------



## jojo1974

katy thats so out of order :hug:


----------



## katycam

i had that message from pip too, hope she is ok.

i really need to calm down. im so angry im shaking. :(


----------



## KatienSam

katy tell her where to go bloody idiot why did she even bring that up!

What happened with Holly i keep seeing glad she is ok but not seen anything else!

Hope pip is ok :hugs:

Caz u got 2 more sleeps!

I am officially full term! ahhh little cooked baby, just a little bit of browning off to do in there and then its time for me to stretch lol :hissy:

OH is up and about today playing his game already, i slept on the sofa so i didnt catch it and i slept like a bloody log, wooo! :happydance:

xx


----------



## katycam

Congrats on being full term katie :)


----------



## lolly101

:hug: to Pip...hope shes ok

Katy :hug: too..I would think if Luke has put you down as next of kin then you would know before them...but you won't hear anything cos he'll be coming home soon to see his little boy.:hugs:She's well out of order hun...

Holly said when the CTG was put on her baby was moving lots so s/he must have been having a lazy day...how they like to worry us hey...

congrats on being term Katie:happydance:bettter begin warming up for those stretches!!!! glad OH ok..did you say its his birthday today?? have a good day together:hugs:

I'm cleaning today, there is dust everywhere and dan has asthma so I gotta clean his room, I can't have him sleeping in it:hissy:

I'm hungry already!!It's hours til lunch!!:rofl:


----------



## aurora32

Pip been put on Monitor to check for Contractions and to see Sienna ok, they still cant decide what the hell they are going to do for her Dr's saying one thing mw something else so she is playing a waiting game just now she had to sleep next to a 32 week mum that came in totally pissed last night, had to have the window open so Pip was bloody frozen and now this morning silly cow is severly hung over, id have asked for her or me to be moved.

Hope they sort things out soon hunn.


:hug::hug::hug:


----------



## lolly101

Oh bless her..please give her my love. How can that woman get pissed?? what is she doing to her baby? Selfish cow...People like that make me so ANGRY:hissy: Hope Pip gets warm soon ...how awful for her:hugs:


----------



## KatienSam

grrrr :hissy: some women should not be blessed with a baby, how can someone get that drunk whilst carrying their baby?! 

Hope Pip is ok though xxx

Yes it is OH's birthday today, ripe old age of 28 bless him!!

xx


----------



## Logiebear

Congrats on being full term Katie :happydance:

:hug: fior you Katy and you should SIL to stfu!!

Glad Holly is ok and bubs is moving around for her again

Can somebody pass on my love to Pip too. Can't believe how some people treat their bodies when pregnant and don't give 2 shits about their unborn baby! Some don't deserve babies :hissy:xxx


----------



## tiggertea

congrats on term status Katy

hugs katy - don't listen to luke's stupid sis

glad all well with holly

someone send my :hugs: to pip

logie - i'm sure u and little hannah will be just fine - try not to stress hun :hugs:


----------



## claire-lou

jms895 said:


> KatienSam said:
> 
> 
> yeah there are a few i havet heard of and a few that dont come into this thread (because your always talking about fanny pastys and things before the watershed lol)
> 
> xx
> 
> It must scare the shit out of the newbies when they read these posts, plus we clock up about 100 pages a week I bet...... people cant keep up plus they must think we are freaks with our talking shite :happydance:Click to expand...

:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl: you'll be lucky I'm had 70 pages to catch upon from friday. It's taken 2 hours. 

:hug::hug:To Pip that must be very scary 

Logie they will only take Hannah out early if it's safer than keeping her in. I'm sure she will be fine

Can't believe how close it is now Caz.

Not been on all weekend cos not been well had really bad headaches and nausea spent most of time sleeping. Got up this morning to swollen hands AGAIN and a strange feeling in face that I can only describe as a pulsating sort of feeling like I've been running and I'm really out of breath with a beetroot head. (What a crap description) Got midwife this afternoon at 3.15 so hoping she can shead some light. 

Hope everyone else is well.


----------



## mummymadness

Morning Ladies , Im back with full working internet today :) ..
Virgin media had a problem Again ! , Im gonna switch companies i rekon .

WHoooooo on full term Katie thats it now plenty of walks and curries lol , Logie hun i knwo your sooo worried and understandably But i bet little Hannaha is going to do just great ,Text me any time hun **Hugs** .

Hope Pips placenta starts behaving itself .

Got busy busy day today glad snow has melted actually , Got to take Layla to a 3.5 year health check , They just sit her in a room ask her to count etc she whizzed teh last one then said can i go now HaHaHa .
Ohhhh just noticed im on last box tommorrow arghhhh getting close , We are sure getting close girls . xxxxxxxx .


----------



## aurora32

Pip thanks you all for the well wishes, she is going to be in til at least tomorrow, monitoring bubs still just now, and she is still bleeding, not having contractions as yet but they are thinking it may be iminent so going to keep her in for that especially due to her rapid labours in the past

:hug::hug::hug:


----------



## March mummy

Oh my god you people talk a lot, not been on for a few days as been at mums for her birthday big 50 was Friday and I have 80 pages to catch up on please forgive me for not reading them all now I will slowly catch up over the course of the nexct few days lol.

Super hyped today just had to go to the doctors for a referral letter where I have been transfered (which I thought would be totally pointless and to some extent was)and I found out they do an extra scan here as they dont do the early scan I had so I get to see my LO again after all and check everything Ok with him plus they goign to keep an eye on the antibodies thing now. wohoo. 

I cant wait they siad they did the scan at 34 weks but I already there so jsut waiting for a date for it now. Yay.

How is everyone, I notice Logie is out of hospital now, how is she and little Hannah, still safely snuggled up inside?

:hugs: to all, time to read some posts.


----------



## katycam

Wooo for extra scan MM bet you are chuffed :) I would love to get another scan!

Ive just put everything in the slow cooker for chicken casserole tonight, yummy.

Making cakes soon too, got some funky food colouring for colourful icing :) I got a blue colouring too, e numbers me thinks!!

Its peeing down here, just got soaked going to tesco! I look like a drowned rat!


----------



## LittleBee

Hi everyone!! My internet connection was off! Now it's slow :( Who's the third March mommy??!! Is everything ok?


----------



## katycam

if you go on the first page its at the bottom i think :)


----------



## Shifter

Hi all, thanks for keeping peeps updated Lolly. Thanks for all the well wishes and texts. Bubs is fine, but is a mean little tease, getting us all worried like that!

:hugs: to Logie - I hope everything is fine with Hannah, you will be well looked after I'm sure.

:hugs: to pip, glad she is in hospital getting looked after.

:hugs: to Claire - hope the MW appointment goes well.

:hugs: to everyone else!

Congrats to Katie on being full term!


----------



## KatienSam

glad baby is ok holly. these babies are really starting to play up now, but i suppose it is to be expected now we have but a few weeks left!

im supping my raspberry leaf tea again today, had a day off yesterday as OH was ill and didnt want to start anything lol, he is back on form today and requesting bacon sarni's so all is ok on the illness side. i have the bed covers on a 60 wash and once that is done all the cutlery etc he used is going in the dishwasher and im going to use the entire dettol can in the bedroom :rofl: i will not get no bug before i have baby!

going to have to bleach the bathroom again too :hissy: bathroom washing is a household chore i cant stand, and ironing! i still havent done any of that :blush:

xx

xx


----------



## katycam

glad your oh is feeling better today :) you love cleaning dont you!!
i need to go do the kitchen but cant be bothered. this weather is so depressing, raining loads at the moment.
i really fancy going swimming but i dont have a costume, and i dont know if i can face getting half naked in front of the sexy lifeguards lol!


----------



## KatienSam

i do love a bit of cleaning! sad isnt it lol

xx


----------



## lolly101

Katy I'd love to go swimming too but my tankini would leave WAY too much flesh on show!!! 

Well I've been to my "blood dr" today.. I have a prob with a gene that means I'm high risk for blood clots...I gotta give myself an injection every day for 6 weeks after Petunia is born:cry:...She said if I am active soon after I won't need to do them for so long...Right I'm on my exercise bike the day after I get home!!:rofl::rofl::rofl: no way am I having injections for that long!!:rofl:

Logie, I'm sure Hannah will be fine. She has had her steroids for her lungs and that means she will be ok there. dan was born at 34+4 and he was in SCBU for 10 days before he came home. I think he had to be fed by nose tube for about a week after he was born then once he had had 2 days on bottles he was allowed home. I'm sure you will still worry tho...:hugs::hugs:

Katie glad OH better..

Right I am off to bleach the kitchen and do my dusting...and it's STILL raining!!:hissy:yuk..bring back the snow I say!!


----------



## katycam

I could never give myself injections! Im scared of needles lol!


----------



## lolly101

I'm not good with them either!!!I might have to get Des to give them to me!!


----------



## katycam

I suppose if i had no choice id have to get someone to do it for me.
Bean is playing trampoline on my bladder today grrrrrr!


----------



## icculcaz

afternoooooooooooooooooooon :) ibeen 4 another walkabout. treated mesen to a pizza from the hut..... and sent my m8 who's sat at work a photo of me eating the pizza. hehehehehehehehe nice aint i? :)


----------



## tiggertea

If i was ur mate i'd be a bit like :grr::gun: at ya! hehehehe

decided today to get all the baby's bedding washed and nice and fresh..... hubby says i'm def nesting more than i should at this stage :blush: can't help it - just want to have all ready so that in the VERY late stages when i don't much feel like moving AT ALL I won't have to! :lol:


----------



## katycam

Oooh i have wanted pizza hut since last week. jealous :)!
im so bored now. dont know what to do with myself!


----------



## icculcaz

hehe my m8s used to me now..... guaranteed she'll ring me later whilst drinkin red wine..... grrrr


----------



## katycam

ooh cruel. i do that to luke when hes out on a course somewhere in the cold and wet, send pictures of the fire, or what im eating for dinner!


----------



## lolly101

Caz pizza!!!! mmmmm...can you cyber send me some pls??? 2 more days and you can have a vodka or two for me!!:rofl:

Debz, you are not nesting early!! I have done all my "extra jobs" now I'm finding more to do!!! I keep thinking why do we want to nest when we can hardly sit down then stand up again!!! I keep wanting to clean stuff thats already clean!!! I have just bleached the kitchen, now I'm gonna do the dusting upstairs!!


----------



## kaylynn040485

Hey ladies, not been in here for a little while so thought i would pop in and say:hi:

Hope everyone is well and big congrats on your 37wks katie!

Kx


----------



## Shifter

:hugs: about the injections Lolly


----------



## icculcaz

elloooooooooooo kaylyn :)


yeah katy im all 4 that too! :D

i got 2 slices left lolly......


----------



## tiggertea

hehe that's what i keep telling him lolly! :)
agree though about the cleaning things that are already clean thing..... :hissy: silly pregnant hormones making us do it!

wish i could get him off his bum to do some painting though..... that way we could get the furniture all built in the nursery..... he's on nights from now til 9th March tho so i'm guessing it will be the weekend before i can persuade him to do it! hmmmmmmmm

Caz - you can have a few drinks for me too in a coupla days.... i'll leave the choice to you ;)


----------



## katycam

aaaarrrrgh stop talking about drink!! im gagging for a nice drink!


----------



## icculcaz

im saving mesen for my impending birthday.... then gonna get dwunk. :)


----------



## katycam

eww i just went over all funny. ive had a really strong headace since lunchtime and i keep going dizzy and blacky. hope its nothing bad.


----------



## kaylynn040485

u ok katycam?


----------



## Shifter

Katy - maybe give your MW a call. Hope everything is ok :hugs:


----------



## katycam

i feel all funny, im gunna call the hospital people and speak to them i think.


----------



## kaylynn040485

Better safe than sorry hun. Let us know how u get on! Kx


----------



## beancounter

hullo
just back from my scan. Baby seems to bedoing ok but is still breech and they have scared the lliving poop outta me talking about c sections. Have become really quite depressed.

hugs to logie and pip. And anyone else that needs itx


----------



## MummyCat

hey....

Hope all are doing okay, Katy I agree...call doctor/mw/hospital rather be safe than sorry? (I've just seen keldac's thread in 3rd tri!! Scary!!!)

Can't believe Caz is two sleeps away now! Wow (fingers crossed all goes well hun!) Logie, I bet you're extremely worried... what Mummy wouldn't be! I hope everything goes alright... I bet Hannah can't wait till she can eat those Sunday lunches of yours!!! 
KatienSam... congrats hun on making term! Pip...hope all is going okay hun! :hugs:

To everyone else, I hope you're all okay and that the BH are easing (or at least more bearable) and that the decorating and cleaning is going well!

We spent the weekend indoors ..So I got tons of housework done! Woke up to worst period pains EVER on Sat night.... I really scared Mike bless him! Eventually when I felt I could move I went to the loo (as I had the urge to go) but nothing! So walked around for a bit until it became just uncomfortable and went back to bed. Had nothing since so wonder if it's baby making it's way down? Will see tomorrow at midwife appt! 

Better get some food in me now.... catch up a bit later!

:hug:


----------



## icculcaz

:hugs: bean.... you'll b fine!!! did they give u exercisey positionny things in which to try n encourage bub to do a u turn?

hope ur ok katy


----------



## tiggertea

let us know how u get on katy!

:hugs: bean - hopefully bubs is just making you wait it out and will turn soon.... we have a mischevious crew on our hands with these march babies i think!!!! hopefully they gave you some advice on trying to get baby turned as well as c-sections?


----------



## beancounter

no, they were a bit shit and just said they would discuss options if baby hadn't turned by next week and went on about ECV c sections alot :( I kept saying peanut was a wriggler, they are all over the place but noone listens to me. Im just a dumb incubator.
And i made her show me the labour ward too, she told me to go on line and use the virtual tour, which doesnt work on my computer and FFS i was practically on the labour ward so why can't I just see what its like?? 

Gits

Hope you are OK katy :hugs:


----------



## icculcaz

is it normal for the smell of dettol to get you aroused????


----------



## tiggertea

aw hun! sorry they were shitty with you! 
maybe look up some exercises and stuff to try and help bub on the way round? it can't do any harm and i think they usually give you them anyway :grr: horrible hosp people!


----------



## beancounter

no, caz. Or the bottle would be wang shaped.


----------



## tiggertea

icculcaz said:


> is it normal for the smell of dettol to get you aroused????

no


----------



## beancounter

I got some execises to do off the NCT lady on saturday. Though inverting myself caused me to have a nosebleed all over my cream rug. And then when I was dramatically weeping over the general shitness of my life, I looked into the mirror and discovered a trail of blood from my nose across to my forehead making my look like a demeted hysterical tribal warrior of some sort..


----------



## tiggertea

aw bean :hugs: no other advice.... just lots of :hugs:


----------



## icculcaz

okaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaay im more abnormal than i thought...... BONUS :)



bean just go with a bum 1st baby n sod the lot of em.... :)


----------



## katycam

I spoke to doctors surgery and i have got to go in to see health care advisor at half 5 to check my bp. god knows how im going to drive there!


----------



## KatienSam

katy get a cab!

Caz i feel your love for dettol, i dettol'd the dettol can and wipes earlier :dohh:

bean :hugs: spend lots of time on hands and knees apparently, gives baby space to move around!

what awful weather we have today its bloomin miserable!

I have zero energy today, need to get some bits done but have to keep sitting down again to get a more more umph. OH just made me a lovely grilled chicken sandwich though :D xx


----------



## icculcaz

go on a magic carpet katy... :) good luck. :) :hugs:


----------



## icculcaz

lmao @ katie im now outta dettol :( im kinda goin thru a phase of, if i can see it or touch it, it gets dettol'd...........


----------



## lolly101

Bless your OH Katie...glad he's better now!!!


Bean :hugs: to you hun..I was gonna say try exercises to get nut to move round...My Mum had ECV with my brother to get him to turn...hope nut moves soon for you hun...

Caz I am outta dettol too....I been using kitchen spary with bleach!!! Gotta clean gotta clean!!!


----------



## KatienSam

what dettol is everyone addicted to?! i have standard wipes and apple sprays of various kinds, the apple sprays are my best friend. so fresh!

OH been playing his game all day today so far, he is going to get the dettol treatment soon lol

xx


----------



## icculcaz

gotta be original


----------



## lolly101

I like the bog standard dettol. I think its cos ait reminds me of my childhood..when life was all easy and safe!!


----------



## KatienSam

i have grapefruit wipes too. have u seen the advert with the woman with the ball, spraying it?? thats what got me started lol

its all about the apple dettol for me! i get excited at the thought of killing 99.9% of bacteria and viruses! thats pretty cool huh

xx


----------



## lolly101

LOL Katie!! yes i want the house to be germ free for when we bring Petunia home!! I feel like I want to clean ALL the time so house it sparkling!!!
I'm gonna look out for that ad now..I don't htink I've seen it!!!

Hubs just rang hes on his way home!!:happydance:An hour early!! Mmm Lolly thinks maybe he can clean out the guinea pigs as its raining!!!
then I'm gonna start dinner!!!! Savoury bread and butter pudding!!! New recipe..hope its nice!!!


----------



## icculcaz

that 0.1 % that dettol doesnt kill is boy lurg...... boys smell. :D


im cooking the roast chicken we didnt have yesterday. 
kyra bounded in from school and wanted to stay over @ her best friends house tonight. i now wont see her til im bumpless as shes going to school straight from there in the morning and then my ex hubby is pickin her up from school to take her to her MMA lesson then she's staying there til pete gets her from school thursday to cum visit us. oh well... :(


----------



## lolly101

icculcaz said:


> that 0.1 % that dettol doesnt kill is boy lurg...... boys smell. :D


:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## icculcaz

they do smell!


----------



## KatienSam

i WANT to clean but cant find the energy! i have spent today cleaning up after OH from yesterday and boiling up the sheets lol

got dinner at OHs parents tonight so kitchen is clean and wont get dirty (need to mop the floor and put the recycling in the bin outside though)

im going to do a bit of cleaning in the front room now i think... while OH is in the bath!

xxx


----------



## icculcaz

roll on my bath..... eau de dettol doesnt do it 4 pete


----------



## KatienSam

i agree boys stink!

i dont understand how they make so much mess in a bathroom sink and its beyond their capability to just give it a wipe around with water once they have finished! or how putting a dish in the dishwasher is any different to plonking it on the side?! or if they leave a skid in the toilet bowl why its so hard to either put bleach in there or use the toilet brush?! or even just spray an air freshner after using the bathroom!

god i can moan :rofl:

xx


----------



## tiggertea

KatienSam said:


> i agree boys stink!
> 
> i dont understand how they make so much mess in a bathroom sink and its beyond their capability to just give it a wipe around with water once they have finished! or how putting a dish in the dishwasher is any different to plonking it on the side?! or if they leave a skid in the toilet bowl why its so hard to either put bleach in there or use the toilet brush?! or even just spray an air freshner after using the bathroom!
> 
> god i can moan :rofl:
> 
> xx

:rofl: all things i've had a go at hubby about over the past few days! all men have the same "common sense" gene missing.....


----------



## lolly101

:hugs: Caz Well DH jumped in bath so I'd better go do guinea pigs!!:hissy:

Katie enjoy your dinner "out"
I totally agree with you bout boys and making mess...The times I have to ask DH to wipe the bath round cos if the scummy ring:hissy:

women are from Venus and Men are from Mars.....so true so true...i tell ya Venus must be a far cleaner planet to live on!:rofl:


----------



## tiggertea

now i'm faced with the dilemma of what to make for tea....... hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm, hubby just said "whatever you decide will be fine" but that doesn't help! lol

i think i've done as much scrubbing and washing as i can handle for one day! so prob get stuck into the ironing tonight.... been putting it off something shocking and now i have all the baby things in there too it DEF needs done......


----------



## mummymadness

Hi ladies i know i missed loads again lol .

Hope pips ok ? .

Layla had her Health check , She got weighed height etc ... Then sang her abcs all the way through :) , Played with soem toys and shwoed her abilities etc .
The health visitor turns around and says you have a very very bright forward 3 year old :) :) .... I knew this allready but felt very proud when i was told :) .
She got free toothbrush set and tonnes of books and crayons etc for been a good girl , She is now one very happy child lol .


xxxxxxxxxx .


----------



## tiggertea

awwwww glad layla had a good appt and loads of treats! :)


----------



## icculcaz

woo go layla :)



i cant moan @ pete 4 most on that list as we not got a dishwasher to load up and its rare he gets a bath as his shoulders are too wide n bath too narrow 4 him to get cumfy, so shower it is :) but the rest im with ya. lmao


----------



## beancounter

KatienSam said:


> i agree boys stink!
> 
> i dont understand how they make so much mess in a bathroom sink and its beyond their capability to just give it a wipe around with water once they have finished! or how putting a dish in the dishwasher is any different to plonking it on the side?! or if they leave a skid in the toilet bowl why its so hard to either put bleach in there or use the toilet brush?! or even just spray an air freshner after using the bathroom!
> 
> god i can moan :rofl:
> 
> xx

oh no. I'm a boy! I knew it.


----------



## icculcaz

im just butch lol...... 


ere bean ya know with ur dodgy antibodies, has your local blood service sent you a card to carry with ya... just incase of emergencies?? e.g has ur name, DOB , nbs number on it blood type n the antibody type... on the back it says your blood contains red cell antibodies which may be of clinical importance, if you are admitted to hospital you should show this card to your doctor....


----------



## beancounter

icculcaz said:


> im just butch lol......
> 
> 
> ere bean ya know with ur dodgy antibodies, has your local blood service sent you a card to carry with ya... just incase of emergencies?? e.g has ur name, DOB , nbs number on it blood type n the antibody type... on the back it says your blood contains red cell antibodies which may be of clinical importance, if you are admitted to hospital you should show this card to your doctor....

No :O
they obviously want me to die :hissy: after they are done cutting me up willy-nilly


----------



## Logiebear

Well I have just been for monitoring again and the breast feeding coordinator was there today! Wow she knows how to make boobies squirt :rofl:

I hope everyone else has had a great day, well done Layla.

Just wanna say my thoughts are with Donna (dippy dee) she is very upset and stressed :hug::hugs:


----------



## icculcaz

come on logie, do share.... my boobs are milk less. 

again. :( 

nobody hospital wise cares or is interested... dont even think we have a BFC at doncaster tbh...... 


awww bean :hugs: mine only arrived this morning... i rang em up n said oi once ive popped my a/b's will go away. he laughed and said no they wont you'll have them forever now.... which is nice... 
look on the bright side of a planned csec bean m8..... least you wont have a sore fanny...


----------



## tiggertea

Just got a text from PixieKitty:

"Hey hun, have been admitted to hospital, am having regular contractions and back pain, dr had a mosey and thinks i'm in early labour. Am being kept in overnight, she said she can get a few fingers in already but isn't gonna bother with steroid injections cause am only 2 days off full term"


I've wished her luck and told her to let me know if there's any more news no matter what time of day/night.


(posted this in 3rd tri too)


----------



## icculcaz

woo


----------



## mummymadness

Glad the Breast feeding woman Helped Logie hun :) , Please send my love to Donna **Hugs** .

Whoooooooo Pixy , Look this is the fast approaching now were going to pick off teh list oen by one lol lol . xxx .


----------



## tiggertea

who was it said these things happen in 3's.... caz will have scarlett by Wed, Logie will hav Hannah by Fri and the third in this group? Pixie or even Pip maybe? Any more word on pip by the way?


----------



## mummymadness

I got all excited and giggly today lol liek a big kid ...
Juts beacuse were like Pringles once you pop you carnt stop HeHeHe were all gonna go soooo soon . xxx .


----------



## icculcaz

dont remind me...... im so not mentally ready 4 this birth thing....


----------



## tiggertea

Another text:
Update 1 - 7.10pm

Gone from every 12 minutes to every 6, back is bloody killing me :( strangely hungry though... Might see if they'll let me send Dan out for a chippy tea  bugger scratch that, 4 minutes between the last two "


----------



## tiggertea

ul be fine caz - you been there before remember! :)


----------



## KatienSam

:shock: all these march babies are coming now and its hitting home! i have been having hicks while at in laws (dinner was amazing yummy :D) they thought i was going into labour before i said i have been having them this regular for weeks lol

xx


----------



## MummyCat

eeek.... tons of March Mummy's going early! xx


----------



## KatienSam

caz going in blind and unprepared is probably the best way forward, once your in and in pain the only way is forward and once baby is here its over!!

OH just said he is going to buy me a new laptop, now i got to find one i want :D i know nothing about what to look for so any tips would be great

xx


----------



## icculcaz

what kinda use are ya lookin at?


----------



## KatienSam

mainly internet but i will want to start a college course in a few months but only from home really.

is this one good:

https://direct.tesco.com/q/R.205-2678.aspx


----------



## icculcaz

does it have to b pink?


looks ok to me bar the price of it!!!!


----------



## KatienSam

i dont know about the pink yet.

i want to store pics on it too!

xx


----------



## mummymadness

Love it Love its Pink would be something i would soo buy lol .

Hows every one this evening , Im just ordering Indian delivery Mmmmmm i cheated and couldnt be bothered to cook Been busy sorting Kids out lol . x .


----------



## icculcaz

go for one with lots of memory and a good few usb ports and a cd rom drive :) ya dont need owt fancy


----------



## KatienSam

Think my cat is coming home :happydance: my sister obviously expected bliss to be settled after her first day on her own and she isnt so now i have my bloody mother texting me telling me to go get my cat! Bit annoyed but we will have to work something out with her here i think!

will go looking at laptops tomorrow i think!

xx


----------



## icculcaz

yay bout ur cat :) ya can have mine if u want..... doesnt have a litter tray n hates every1 unless shes bein fed.... lol


----------



## KatienSam

its just with bliss (the cat) she needs lots of attention and she is an indoor cat so i dont know where to keep her litter trays etc and we cant open doors etc and she is very much a mummys girl and will be jealous of baby i think, plus i dont want her laying in the babys swing/pram/car seat/bouncer etc so it was perfect her staying with my sister but now its gone tits up!

have to try and figure something out!

xx


----------



## KatienSam

this is my meow meow :cloud9:

https://i12.photobucket.com/albums/a231/xxxxKittenxxxx/Blissvarious.jpg


----------



## icculcaz

hmmmmmm. snowball is a very outdoor cat. i like it that way... just wish spanner would bog off outside more.... shes still in season and i can do without it right now..... when blade was born i had my own cat (snowy is kyras) and he was very overprotective of me, didnt let pete near me to begin with (james came 1st). he was fine with blade.... but then again, he was brought up with EL kyra.....
you'll figure it m8. xx


----------



## icculcaz

awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww.


anyhoo im off to bed. full moon n all that crud ;) laterzzz. xx


----------



## KatienSam

night night xx


----------



## tiggertea

aw u'll work something out with the cat hun :)

i've just done all my ironing :happydance: 
finished putting baby's things in the hospital bag too - so i'm ready for the off when the time comes! 
Think hubby is convinced i'm gonna go anytime.... he left for work tonight with instructions that i fone him if "anything happens" and that i should let the dog break the rules and sleep in our room "coz he'll know somethings wrong with u"..... my response to that was to :rofl: and ask if the dog could make fonecalls these days?! 

just got a text from pixiekitty too..... 
"heya hun, contractions still strong and regular but slowed down to every 10 mins, dan's just left and have been dosed up with pain killers. Surrounded by uncomfortable pregnant women atm, we've all got our waddle on and the toilets constantly occupied lol"


----------



## lolly101

thanks for the updates on Pixie Debz... Well done on doing all your ironing!!!

Katie I hope you work something out for your cat, shes a cutie tho!!!


We ordered the carpet for Petunias room tonight:happydance:£280!!!!!:cry: DH and me shared a "f**k that much!!!" look in the shop, shes only got a tiny box room!!!...
The shower has broken too....AAAGGGHHH!!! I gotta wash my hair with a jug!!! I love my shower oh well baths til the weekend..our rainy day money being spent too quickly at the mo...


----------



## tiggertea

ouch - £280 for carpet?! makes me soooooooo glad the carpets were good when we moved here in Sept..... all very much beige, but i can live with that!
hope the shower doesn't cost a bomb to fix too lolly :( know what you mean about rainy day money..... but u know what they say - it never rains but it pours! :hugs:


----------



## lolly101

tiggertea said:


> ouch - £280 for carpet?! makes me soooooooo glad the carpets were good when we moved here in Sept..... all very much beige, but i can live with that!
> hope the shower doesn't cost a bomb to fix too lolly :( know what you mean about rainy day money..... but u know what they say - it never rains but it pours! :hugs:


well its been bl**dy pouring here all day!!!:rofl:


----------



## tiggertea

:rofl: aw lolly!


think i might head to bed soon..... the hicks are kinda getting me a little and feel i need to stretch out a little better! (Am i the only one that gets that feeling - like i'm permanently "scrunched" up?!)


----------



## lolly101

I feel like it too Debz.....

i'm off to bed too so nn!!! :hugs:


----------



## tiggertea

nite nite :hugs:


----------



## Logiebear

Right ladies, as usual you have talked the arse end of a donkey :rofl:

I just popped in to see how you all are. My monitoring went well today and I am in for my pre-op tomorrow and a tour of the scbu. Speak to you all tomorrow xxx


----------



## tiggertea

hey logie.
glad all went well today. hope tomorrow is reassuring for you too..... must be getting so real for you now :hugs:


----------



## mummymadness

Good luck tommorrow Logie hun **Hugs** .

Lolly thats bloody dear hun , We paid £165 for a through room its massive and £65 fitting top quality carpet .

Hope every ones well , Sleep well . xxx .


----------



## Logiebear

It certainly is getting real tigger, real and scary. I am just fixated on the "what ifs" at the min and need to think more positive. Have avoided Google and searching so I am doing well for this. Not checked out any more than I already know as I will only be terrified even more!!

Made a lemon drizzle cake again last night and it was gone before we went to bed. My friend came round who is looking after the boys on Fri and we all muched yummy yummy.

Anyone doing anything nice today?


----------



## claire-lou

Morning all.

Is there any news on Pip and Pixie?

Hows Katy?

Good luck with pre-op today Logie. 

Getting close now Caz. Good luck this evening and I hope Pete has pampered you on your last night with bump. I'm so excited for you.

Bean I think bump needs a stern talking too and possibly some cartwheeling. :hugs:

Lolly it never rains it always pours and if your house is like ours it tends to be because everything was bought at the same time when we moved in. 

:hugs: To everyone that needs them I'm sorry if I missed anyone

Midwife appointment went fine yesterday, BP and everything fine and she thinks the headaches are down to hormones :hissy: so nothing we can do. Head is 4/5th engaged. Just gonna google that in a min cos I'm a bit confused I think I've got it all backwards in my head.

DH has a day off today so I've been promised pampering but the git wouldn't even get out of bed at 7 and make me a cup of tea :cry: He said that wasn't exactly what he had in mind :rofl:


----------



## Logiebear

Have we any updates on Pip and Pixie? Hope they are both ok and things are going ok for them xxx


----------



## katycam

Morning all :)
Im feeling a little better today, stil not right. 
Doc checked my blood pressure and said its fine. Just need alot of rest, apparantly im stressed!

I text pip this morning but havent heard anything yet.


----------



## KatienSam

Hope pip and pixie are ok!

Im up and have a plan in my head to do things today.. we will see how that spans out :rofl:

going to buy a new laptop today :happydance:

2 weeks 6 days until babys due date *gulp* lol

i really need to get this house prepared for baby so if you see me loitering on here tell me to :finger: and do some housework lol

xxx


----------



## claire-lou

yes but katie buying a laptop s much more fun than doing the house. Besides you can't possibly have any dettol left.


----------



## icculcaz

im out of dettol :(

today im doing absolutely nothing.... had a bath, and im gonna sit here all day and do absolutely nothing :)


----------



## tiggertea

update on pixie at 8am:

"contractions have eased off now uch to my annoyance. damn baby's tryna mess with my head! But least it can't be too long now if i'm dilating, even if it's only a little (they never told me how much, but had to be less than 3cm or i'd hav stated on delivery) No idea what they're gonna do with me now, but they've killed my internet :)"


logie - well done staying away from google - it isn't a helpful tool - it's there to scare the crap out of us! :hugs:


----------



## Deb_baby

morning all.

took me ages to catch up on all of the posts.
:hugs: to everyone though.

i've been up in aberdeen this weekend and had no internet and i lost my charger :hissy: so had nothing to keep me sane. Got my buggy in my house though. :happydance: and we got the town house we applied for so move in on the 21st.

oh, My boss bought me a new television a 42 inch new lg ones woohoo, mines was only a 32 inch but i not going to complain.

Been getting strong pains in lower part of belly and feels like i have something stuck between my legs so uncomfortable. i lost some more plug too :D

anyways away to have a chicken and bacon sandwich mmmm


----------



## tiggertea

another one from pix - she says they haven't been round yet, she's still having an occasional contraction but nothing like last night but she want's dan to bring her rasberry tea to see if that can get things going again!

I've told her we all send hugs.


----------



## claire-lou

Thanks for updates Tiggertea. Big :hugs: to Pix

Caz you are allowed to be out of dettol you are meant to rest today.

Good news on the TV Debs I wouldn't complain either but to be fair it was the least that could be done. Call the extra 10in compensation.

Is it wrong to eat Jelly at 10.30am. I need jelly


----------



## icculcaz

i was eying up jelly @ 5.09 am, so i guess not..


sooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo what can i not be doing today?


----------



## katieandbump

Hey girls any news on pip whats the latest? xxx


----------



## Logiebear

Hope she is ok :hug:


----------



## Shifter

Not had time to catch up properly, I hope Katy is ok.

Bean - there is still time for bubs to turn and you can encourage a good position with various exercises. Are they still talking about induction for you because of the whole antibody thing?

I just read through the notes they made at hospital on Sunday and bubs is 4/5 engaged! I'm about to go to MW for 36 week appointment, we're going over homebirth plans and hopefully getting my birth pack :happydance:

See you all later
xx


----------



## Deb_baby

i've given pip a text this morning, just waiting for reply!

bin men are *******s!!!! heard them coming down my road so i ran outside and put bin out and they went by like 5 mins later and didnt even empty it....grrrr. so now i have a full bin and like 2 more bin bags full of crap aswell.

got a ulcer in top of my mouth too:cry: and the filling the dentist put it on wednesday has now come out.


----------



## Dani_b

hey my little girl is sue 22 march


----------



## Deb_baby

i apologise for my use of language it got *starred out* ooops


----------



## icculcaz

welcome dani :)


deb.... dont worry bout it, i keep all swear filters busy :)


----------



## icculcaz

just got off phone to my midwife..... she was wondering why i hadnt been to anau this week and to see if i was ok. turned out she knows nothing about me going in tmz..... hmmmmmmm


----------



## mummymadness

Hope something stirs up For pixie again real soon :) .

Whooo on the TV Deb :) .

Hope you feel better soon Katy hun and more yourself .

Welcome Dani .

Will be thinking of you Tommorrow Caz .

Im happy last box whoooooooooooooooooooooooo , Cannot believe theres no more boxes im on the last final one arghhhhh .
I am bringing down from my bedroom Bouncer chair etc today , Getting last final bits sorted .
Mummy is officially all prpeared for Oscar :) . x .


----------



## icculcaz

i need to get things sorted....


----------



## claire-lou

icculcaz said:


> just got off phone to my midwife..... she was wondering why i hadnt been to anau this week and to see if i was ok. turned out she knows nothing about me going in tmz..... hmmmmmmm

That's just what you need. At least she rung I suppose.

Holly how exciting it will all seem more real when you get the pack.

Welcome Danni another march 22nd mummy. That really was some night. 

Well I'm ready for him now
 



Attached Files:







Picture 001.jpg
File size: 89.2 KB
Views: 5









Picture 002.jpg
File size: 84.6 KB
Views: 5


----------



## claire-lou

well almost he still hasn't got a name. That's todays job


----------



## mummymadness

Hope you find a name Claire :) .
That nursery is lovely , Wish my baby boy had one :( , Theres just no room so hes on our room untill we can figure more out lol . xxxxxx .


----------



## icculcaz

claire-lou said:


> well almost he still hasn't got a name. That's todays job


if scarlett comes out a boy tmz we're screwed! :rofl:


----------



## Deb_baby

ooh caz you get a baby soon :0


----------



## mummymadness

lol lol .... scarlett make sure u stay a girl for mummy lol lol .


----------



## icculcaz

yeah i wish scarlett had a nursery too but theres bedroom lodgers taking up nursery space...... dont think kyra wud appreciate sleeping in a nursery.... its not high school musical....


----------



## icculcaz

she better be a girl! i got vacuum packed bags full of dresses.... (ok so i kept tags on em....... just incase) i dont think 4 different sonographers on different days can get it wrong tho...

deb this time tmz im gonna b in pain....... shit.x


----------



## mummymadness

Ooooooo you must be sooooo excited today Caz ...
Only till tommorrow to go wow . xx .


----------



## beancounter

hullo all. In slightly better mood today (despite canadian customer wanting a packet by friday :/ who am I? superman?) I know there is time for peanut to rotate and I am doing exercises (and having many resplendent nosebleeds) but I think i got upset mostly because they were a bit negative, which made me negative. Anyway, I spoke to my mum who said she would come down an help after OH has to go back to work and then it will be easter hols and he'll have more time off so I can do a c section if needs be. 

And yes, I will have peanut here by 38 weeks come hell or high water. I think i'll prolly get a date next week. :D if I make it to 38 weeks +1 ill even finish my antenatal course. Im soo pissed off they left it so late. 

Caz- you getting excited??

big ol hugs to *logie n pip n pixie* :hug:


----------



## claire-lou

We were set on Evie for a girl but struggling to find a boys name.

It's DH's familys fault it's tradition for the 1st male to be Joseph but I've stamped my feet on this. Not that I don't like Joseph I just don't want 2 Joe's. So I said I'd have it as a middle name but now can't find anything to go with it. 

_Noah Joseph _- Too biblical
_Jack Joseph_- Will get called JJ which I hate. MIL has already said oh that's lovely our own little JJ. I don't think so!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
_Benjamin Joseph_- initals are BJ.

AAAAARRRRGGGGGGHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## icculcaz

bean im brickin mesen...... not about pain, not about needles like most ppl... no muggins here isnt liking the thought of being hooked up to a drip n bein treated like a remote controlled toy.
what do ya do on ante natal courses? never been on em .....


----------



## icculcaz

[email protected] bj....... different....


where in yorkshire are ya claire?


----------



## mummymadness

theres some good name sites out there Claire hun .

what about 

Oliver Joseph
Zack Joseph
Liam Joseph
Connor Joseph

Or what ever you like lol . xxxx .


----------



## claire-lou

icculcaz said:


> [email protected] bj....... different....
> 
> 
> where in yorkshire are ya claire?

About 10 mile outside York. Little place called Sherburn in Elmet


----------



## icculcaz

oliver joseph???? that'd be oj as in orange juice....



how about derek? or frank? fred? percy? or good old seymour??? those names could do with a revive..... :lol:


----------



## beancounter

names are so tricky. I found the surname champion tricky, though awesome, I don't want my baby sounding like they just won something. When ppl ask about names i say we like the name ACE :rofl:

yeah, I am not lookin forward to that either caz. Tell the midwives to eff off for me :D Yesterday she was telling me about a room the partners go to wait while they put in epis? I told her that it's all his fault and there no way he's gonna get to sit in a nice lil room if I have to have some damn great needle shuved in me spine. Endof.


----------



## icculcaz

good old north yorks then :) im in no mans land between doncaster, rotherham n barnsley in s yorks. a hole called dearne valley.


----------



## icculcaz

partners get evicted for epi's???? im with ya there bean.... but i never had 1. no buggers shoving anything in my back..... (unless its a needle during my next tattoo....)


----------



## claire-lou

Sherburn is a bit of a no mans land, don't really belong to anyone, healthcare, schools and rates all come under different councils.



beancounter said:


> names are so tricky. I found the surname champion tricky, though awesome, I don't want my baby sounding like they just won something. When ppl ask about names i say we like the name ACE :rofl:.

:rofl::rofl:
I could be really cruel and call the little man Harrison Joseph Harrison. :rofl::rofl:


----------



## beancounter

ah, well, this was related to the c section comments, so you can see why I was a bit upset yesterday about it, basicaly I think the midwife (who is not my usual consultant nurse who is very reassuring and nice) was a bit of an insensitive cow bag :/

I go to yorkshire fairly often, butI dont get on with it. I think its because we go to middlesboro which gives me a nasty impression. and yorkshire cathedral fleeced us. I didnt even want to go there :hissy:

Harry harrison :D


----------



## icculcaz

shall i come down n sort her out 4 ya bean?????


----------



## beancounter

someone needs to give her a slapping ;)


----------



## icculcaz

if ya can wait til monday, im there :) lol


----------



## mummymadness

Names are difficult , Try living with the surname Waterfall lol .

I wanted to call Baby Daily Waterfall , Untill my cousin told me it sounds like a Newspaper Cheeky cow lol .


----------



## beancounter

lol MM. daly champion wouldn't be any better :rofl:
righters. Really off to do some work now. Toodle pipx


----------



## icculcaz

lol. im glad i got a boring bog standard surname of parkinson!

have fun bean!


----------



## Deb_baby

my surname is conway and OH is Ingham, baby is having his last name.

grrr, trying to find a new car got the one i have back in july was only 4 months old and we were first owners, but when we were getting buggy into car on sunday it just fits but leaves us no room in boot and the seats dont go forward enough to get the car seat in without tipping it.


----------



## icculcaz

astra... big boot. nice n roomy.


----------



## mummymadness

I love my Rover :) .

Massive Boot , Reliable and does as shes told lol yep she is a she much to OH annoyance lol .


----------



## tiggertea

:rofl: at the names dilemma.....
i don't think we're ever happy! I thought "Black" now that's a nice sensible - no nonsense name i can work with, til we started to think about baby names....

We both liked Skye or Scarlett for a girlie bump, but put Scarlett Black (colour freak!) or when in school the surname, forname layout: Black, Skye - bit on the gloomy side! :rofl:


----------



## icculcaz

lmao @ black skye...... c ur point


----------



## tiggertea

yup! *sighs* life is never simple!


----------



## icculcaz

nope.
so glad scarlett was the 1st nime i chose n he agreed on!
no boys name picked tho...... just as well!


----------



## tiggertea

i picked Noah and he didn't like it much. I told him to live with it (basically). he now loves it. 

I let him pick Abbie coz i was gonna get my way with the boy name. :lol:


----------



## mummymadness

You know we couldnt decide on a boys name , And had in certinty it was scarlett if baby was a girl , Didnt swing that way thow lol .

Why carnt we all have last names like Smith or jones lol .xxx .


----------



## icculcaz

pete picked blades name.... he suggested hunter or merryk for a boys name 4 this lump b4 i wet mesen laffin @ him n tellin him t jog on...


----------



## MummyCat

Debz, thanks for the updates on Pixie! I just hope we hear something from Pip soon! Hope all is okay!

Caz, enjoy your day of doing nothing! Hope all goes well tomorrow! Logie hun.. not long till you meet your princess! 

Our lastname is Pound... so we've had to veto William (Bill) and Penelope (Penny). Not too bad I suppose! So far we really like Charlotte and Christopher... but we need a few more back up names just in case baby is born and looks nothing like a Charlotte/Christopher. 

Off to midwife in a bit.... I'm getting my last Anti D injection! Urgh!! I hate needles! Have been feeling VERY light headed since about 11am... not sure what's wrong.... I've had an apple and some sweet tea and still not much better... hopefully my blood pressure will be okay at the mw!

Have a good day ladies.... chat to you again later! xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## icculcaz

go munch a mars bar :) or a banana :)

yeah i c where ya comin from with the veto'd names... lol


----------



## tiggertea

OMG I have officially lost control of my bladder :blush: took a coughing fit and leaked a little :cry: how embarassing! def have to get some tena lady now :hissy:

hopefully everyone decides on their names soon..... smith or jones or bloggs.... we could all be joe/jo then.... ah, the simple life of being a joe/jo bloggs......


----------



## icculcaz

id rather b a jane doe.....

n cum n join the tena club deb.... i been a member for past 11 years...


----------



## tiggertea

:cry: :rofl:


----------



## icculcaz

it doesnt get better........


----------



## tiggertea

the bearer of good news as usual


----------



## MummyCat

hahahah.... Debz.... we're going to have to find a way to get Caz to tell us all the good things soon! (perhaps after tomorrow!) before we all run away wondering why we got ourselves into this! :rofl:

Ta for the advice Caz....am off to eat some chocolate! (any excuse really!) :happydance:


----------



## icculcaz

whaaaaaaat i dont want ya thinking that its all rosy.... when infact ur fighting with the biddy buggy warriors 4 that last pack o tena in tescos....


----------



## tiggertea

she'll be worse after tomorrow! :rofl:


----------



## icculcaz

yeah i'll be grumpy cos my fanny will be too sore to have sex on valentines day and my birthday.... and i'll be sulking. cant get pissed to blot out the misery of turning 30 next week either.... aaarrrgh!!!!


----------



## tiggertea

:rofl: it was the :sex: that put u in the "fanny too sore" situation in the first place..... best off not being ale to do any more of that for a while


----------



## icculcaz

troo.... but cant help it... i like it too much....


----------



## tiggertea

awwwwwww - ur bday aint over til u've had the obligatory :sex: then.....


----------



## tiggertea

ok now on to the usual topics.... what am i gonna make for lunch?! :)

i'm thinking scrambled eggs on toast......


----------



## icculcaz

in 4 a long wait then....


----------



## icculcaz

i had a greggs chicken bake



(resisted using the word pasty)


----------



## tiggertea

nice :)
i'm having those scramble eggs on toast...... i don't even like eggs much :confused:


----------



## mummymadness

Back from taking Layla to pre school , Why do they put a chippy right on the corner .. I couldnt help myself lol .

Got a stew on slow cooker for tea thow :) . x .


----------



## tiggertea

mmmmmmmmmmm stew..... i'd love irish stew rite now.... but still tasting my yukky eggs from earlier - why oh why did i think THAT was a good idea?! :sick:


----------



## mummymadness

Awwwww bless yukky eggs dont sound good :( .

I got plenty of Chicken stew a full slow cooker worth with soft dumplings , I can share lol ? . xx .


----------



## tiggertea

mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm chicken stew (drools homer style) :rofl:

i'd love some - thanks!



it wasn't really the eggs that were off or anything, just the fact i tend to not eat eggs coz i don't actually like em..... stupid pregnant brain told me i did today tho.... :grr:


----------



## mummymadness

Lol Lol Lol .

Sorry hun i tried not to giggle , Theese hormones ehh they will tell you anything lol .

Ill get some stew in the post asap . x .


----------



## tiggertea

:rofl: even the dog was laughing at me so don't worry - giggle away! :)

will be waiting by the letter box for the stew :D




no more word from pixie..... text her about 1 and haven't heard anything... hopefully no news is good news?!

anyone heard from pip?


----------



## March mummy

Posted on New thread about Fierce Angel she back in hospital again with pains hoping everythign OK for her, baby seems fine at the moment and she doesnt seem dilated but she in and out like a yoyo at the moment fingers crossed for her everything OK.


----------



## Deb_baby

i dont know what to have for lunch, been snacking on biscuits and rolo cookies this morning and chicken sandwiches for brekkie :)

totally addicted to neighbours just now, just tuned into home and away......why do they always have funerals/memorials on the cliff??

still cant find a good car, kinda want an astra ( got a fiat grande punto just now) got a letter through the post this mornign for OH on way up to aberdeen a police car saw him doing 74mph in a 70 zone so they sent him a letter to inform him of it, he can either go to court or pay a £60 fine and get 3 points on his license..its ridiculous 4 extra bloody mph grrrr....


----------



## icculcaz

they must have been bored that day :hugs:


----------



## mummymadness

Thats crap 4mph , I have seen people racing down the motorway at stupid speeds im sure all them aint got no tickets pehhhhhhh .

P.S theres a loop hole with speeding they hav eto get that letter to you with in 14 days of the offence , Is it with in 14 days hun ?.

Hope fierce angel is ok and pip and pixie gosh thats alot of mummys lol .

p.s Tigger Mental reminder you do not like EGGS !!!!!!!!!!!!!!! ROFL . x .


----------



## Deb_baby

yeah it only happened on saturday. but if it was that bad why didnt they just stop us, cos it says for 5 miles after we hut 74mph we were below the 70 mark. so OH says they must of been following us for that 5 miles. but for 4 mph is stupid, OH is laughing cos at one point we did hit 100 and he didnt get caught for that stupid police.


----------



## Shifter

Hello all.

Didn't get my birth pack, it'll be delivered early next week. Had blood taken to check iron levels, but MW pretty sure that'll be fine, just got to be above 10 for homebirth to go ahead. All is well but bubs has disengaged again now :grr: little tease! Hose and thermometer for birth pool arrived today too, the thermometer is sooooo cute, it's a plastic duck with digital temp display in the back! :rofl:

Hope everyone is well :hug:


----------



## Logiebear

That's just ridiculous Deb. I would be tempted to go to court if it says that you were doing under 70 for 5 miles after it and it was only 4 mph. A bloody joke. Round here you can either pay £50 and have 3 points or pay £80 and go to "classes" where everyone stand round and says what their offence was and how they never plan on doing it again!

I went to my pre-op and signed my consent form and had all the tests and everything done so I am ready to go in Thurs night now!

Only tomorrow left before I go in now!! OMG!!!:cry:


----------



## lolly101

:hugs:Logie...you'll both be fine. I know that doesn't stop you worrying tho...big big :hug: for you and your little lady.xxxx

Deb that is SO out of order 4mph...DH went to "learn to drive "classes!!! He got caught by a fatso gatso:cry: good job they missed the real speeding one:happydance:

Katy:hugs: Pip:hugs: Pixie:hugs: hope you are all ok

As for names I liked the boys named Alfie...Our surname is Allison...Des laughed and says we can't call him that both his Dad, Unlce and Grandad are alcoholics!!.oops!!! good job Petunia is a girl...(well she'd better be now or our little boy will have to wear pink for the 1st few months!!:rofl:)

Caz good luck for tomorrow..better get your birthday:sex: in quick tonight then!!!


----------



## lolly101

Bean!! I meant to say I had DH with me for my epidural and there is no way I am having it without him there this time either, they can go and jump if they think I am... I need him there with me.....I'm gonna INSIST on it......

holly x fingers for your iron levels too!:hugs:


----------



## Shifter

Deb - I'm not exactly sure on this one, but I thought there was a 10% discretionary buffer for speeding. i.e. on a motorway you would usually only be "done" if you exceed 77mph.

:hugs: Logie


----------



## icculcaz

:hugs: logie.... get ur feet up tmz. i have done today and if any 1 asks im 'conserving energy ready 4 tmz'


----------



## mummymadness

Logie hun , Try stay calm in time for Thursday .... I knwo your sooo worried hun.
If you ever need a chat or need a text because of boredom or anything im at the other end .
Whoooooo Holly for you Pool Things getting here :) .
I never realised about Iron levels and home birth , Good job i never opted for Home birth mines Never risen above 9 With medication ..

Any updates on Mummys in Hospital ? . xxxx .


----------



## icculcaz

well i just waved off blade as he's staying wil MIL & FIL til tmz night / thursday. its sinking in now........... oh fook.


----------



## mummymadness

Ooooo0OOOOOoooo Caz how exciting its all go now .

You will do great as will Scarlett hun . xxxxxx .


----------



## icculcaz

fook..... inner panic rising


----------



## mummymadness

No No No No ....
Dont let the Panic take over , Nice and calm ... No scratch that just sleep loads untill Thursday then its time . xxxxxxxx .


----------



## Shifter

mummymadness said:


> Whoooooo Holly for you Pool Things getting here :) .
> I never realised about Iron levels and home birth , Good job i never opted for Home birth mines Never risen above 9 With medication ..

Ooh. Does that mean you're classed as high risk and under a consultant? If so you would have to put up one hell of a fight to book a homebirth! Maybe 9 is just normal for you?

They cannot actually deny anyone a homebirth, even if there are high risk factors you can stand your ground and make them send someone :rofl: I'm sure my iron levels will be fine, but if they aren't I will make a fuss! They were 14.4 at the last set of blood tests and they don't tend to vary much unless there really is a big problem.


----------



## icculcaz

thursday it will be all over. woohoooooo


----------



## mummymadness

Sounds a good level for you Holly so no problems .

Consaltant ehhhh No lol lol , Should i have one . Am i high risk ?? . Lol thats as much as they tell me .

With layla they were 8.5 at booking in and got to a rise after Much telling off about Iron tablets to 9.2

Finnley it was only at the end it Played up and dropped a little .

This pregnancy it Started at 10 wich wasnt too bad , Dropped to 8.6 when i went to hospital that time , Got many phone calls from the Doctors sergery complaining about my levels even thow i couldnt take the Tablets they made me feel worse .
Iam now on Iron syrup , And will have bloods taken next appoitment so she said at my last one. xxxxx .


----------



## claire-lou

Holly glad you got the bits for your pool. Just hope your duck thermometer is more tastefull than Caz's rubber duck. I'm sure your iron levels will be fine if they have stayed that high upto now. 


:hugs: Logie.



icculcaz said:


> whaaaaaaat i dont want ya thinking that its all rosy.... when infact ur fighting with the biddy buggy warriors 4 that last pack o tena in tescos....

Caz I wish I'd met you before you'd have been the best form of contraception going!! Perhaps the goverment could hire you out and send you round the first year of secondary schools. 

Can anyone tell me why everytime I take the dog for a walk she manages to roll in horse shit!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! She's been bathed but now has the front to be sulking with me. :hissy::hissy: It's just not right it should be me sulking I'm supost to be the hormonal one. :hissy::hissy:


----------



## Shifter

Gemma - do you know what your iron levels are like when you're not pregnant? My SIL is permanently anaemic and on supplements. I think she's had shared care in both pregnancies because of this. As long as the MW is keeping an eye on you it's fine :hugs:


----------



## icculcaz

claire. im gonna film the birth and show it to my 11 year old daughter several times over... hopefully it will put her off having babies b4 im 40!


----------



## claire-lou

icculcaz said:


> claire. im gonna film the birth and show it to my 11 year old daughter several times over... hopefully it will put her off having babies b4 im 40!

:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:
My mum had my youngest sister when I was 15. That put me off kids for a good 10 years. She says she didn't do a good enough job thou cos I've made her a grannie before 50. Not that she is really concerned about the age she is more concerned about having to go to bed with a grandad!!!!


----------



## tiggertea

update on pixiekitty:

she's been discharged from hosp @ 2cm dilated. hopes to go goon but rather be at home playing the waiting game at this stage.


----------



## icculcaz

my OH has all the usual complaints of a grandad...


----------



## KatienSam

wooo i got my new laptop!!

Caz you have 0 days and only hours left!! what time do you go in tomorrow? I want regular text updates (preferably without pictures lol)

xxx


----------



## icculcaz

i have to ring up between 6:30 n 7am for further instructions....

what lappy did ya get?


----------



## KatienSam

what if they say they cant do it!?


----------



## mummymadness

lol good idea on the video caz hun , no clue what my levels are not pregnant hun , allthow im allways pastie coloured .
They certainly keep an eye on my levels and telling me off thow so thats good . xxxx .


----------



## icculcaz

if they cant do it om gonna do a diy job with a quick unpick.


----------



## tiggertea

question: yellowish gloop = plug?


----------



## icculcaz

id go with that debs yeah :)


----------



## tiggertea

in that case - i'm minus some of mine :shock: hehe


----------



## icculcaz

woooooooooohoooooooooooooooooo


----------



## icculcaz

ere any o u lot got same probs as me... im goin 4 a wee loads toda n its a trickle but mid wee i get this thud feeling down there which causes my pelvic floor muscles to contract in shock and relax really slowly to finish off the wee?


----------



## Shifter

Could be! Depends how thick it was. I've been very goopy today, but it's not clumps so I'm pretty sure it's just heavy discharge! TMI!


----------



## tiggertea

it was kinda clumpy and looked a bit..... stringy? like it would stretch if pulled? rofl: tmi @ teatime! sorry!!!) 
if it was discharge then i never had it like that before so still :shock: :lol:


----------



## icculcaz

thats ur plug.....


----------



## tiggertea

ooooohhhhh 
i prob have one that re-grows anyways so won't get in a tiz just yet :lol:


----------



## icculcaz

then again....


----------



## jojo1974

hi all just got a text from pip sorry if message as already been posted , shes ad a awful day and was up all nite worried the drs keep changing theree mind midwife discharged hercos she werent getting any were shes at home now and the internet is fuckd and she dont no how long for she resting now and feels a bit better ,sounds like she int havin a nice time bless her :hug::hugs:


----------



## jojo1974

ive sent her all our love and hope she feels better soon ,she says goodluck to caz for tomorrow and to logie on fri xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx and :hug: to everyone else and she misses everyone xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## icculcaz

can ya tell pip fankoo. n im glad she n bump are ok :) 

im off 4 the night as i been here since 9am.......


----------



## mummymadness

Caz super good luck for tommorrow , Sleep well hun .

Glad Pip is home hope shes feeling better soon .

My stew was a treat Mmmmmmmm , The dumplings where extra yummy ...

I was going to post Tigger hun , But i have a feeling wont go in a envelope lol . xx .


----------



## MummyCat

Ahh..... :hugs: Pip - Pixie - Caz and Logie!!! 

Debz... how exciting!!! Keep an eye out for any other signs! (eeek!!) 
Holly... fab news re the birthing pool... must be getting quite real now for you! 
Jade... thanks for the fb comment...all went okay, fingers crossed for yours on Thurs!
Sorry if I've forgotten anyone... hope you're all okay!!

Had my midwife appointment this afternoon, she's put me on iron tablets as iron levels have dropped and I was feeling light headed for about 4 hours today (and chocolate didn't even fix it!! WTF??) - although bought a bag of mini crunchies just in case it happens again! :rofl: Also had my Anti D (bleah) and baby is now head down but not engaged... at least it's heading in the right direction as was breach at last appt. 

She's asked to see me again in 3 weeks... (I'll be 37 + 4) is that about right? It just seems a long time between appts now I'm getting close to the end?? - I guess I'm just paranoid about high blood pressure etc! 

Anyhoo... Hope you're all having a relaxing evening.... specially you Caz!!


----------



## KatienSam

NN Caz, Good luck tomorrow! bet you dont sleep too great tonight lol

MummyCat sounds about right for a low risk pregnancy for them not to see you too often as they used to, they always say any problems at all to call them anyway.

Glad Pip is feeling a little better, hopefully she will feel even better after a little rest.

ooo got plugs and things going on all over the shop now!! so close to the end arent we!

Hopefully we will have another baby tomorrow and then another on Friday! Maybe Pixiekitty will give us another quite soon!! :happydance:

xx


----------



## mummymadness

It really is close , Have we all noticed allso ... That the thread has quietened down allot , It it sooo obvious now we are all very very very close , And were all tired and big .

Im feeling very overwhelmed today , I stopped and my heart raced i turned to Andy and said "Shit were having a baby with 2 toddlers in the house shitttttttt" , His response was "And what you have only just realised lol".
I think i have over prepared with Material things 100% ready to go , But compleatley forgot about the mental preparation ... Is any one else feeling very over whelmed ? .


----------



## beancounter

i'm still in denial MM
good luck tomorrow caz :D
:hugs: for pip


----------



## MummyCat

Thanks Katie... just needed reassurance! :) She was very lovely though and told me if my braxton hicks start feeling more than just uncomfortable (which they were the other night) to get in touch with the hospital as it'll be mild contractions... it's werid... but when she says it's okay to call I feel a lot more relaxed about making that call when the time comes! Like they're expecting calls from us even if we're not in labour and just need reassurance! 

MM... I know exactly what you mean! I'm seeing friends that we wont see again until our 2 (me and DH) become 3 and it hits you hard that it's just around the corner and what have we got ourselves into??? :rofl:


----------



## MummyCat

mummymadness said:


> It really is close , Have we all noticed allso ... That the thread has quietened down allot , It it sooo obvious now we are all very very very close , And were all tired and big .
> 
> .

That..... or there's something really good on TV that I don't know about! :rofl:


----------



## mummymadness

Lol ...
I think its great the thread has Quietened down , In a good way lol .It means the run of Labours approaching .
Glad im not the only one , Feeling a little overwhelmed , I think i liked it better when i was in Beans mind Compleate denial , Baby what Baby lol lol lol .


----------



## KatienSam

I feel a little shocked sometimes that in a few weeks my house will become a home for a real family with a baby and everything! I love it, but it does shock me! 

I am excited about being able to bend again! Small things eh!

xx


----------



## lolly101

Katie did you get your housework done???

I am getting to the stage where the more I clean the more I need to clean...My friend who has 5 children said she was the same..Is everyone else like this too?? I clean but it still feels dirty....:hissy: I can't imagine having this baby....Seems weird I have got everything ready for her but I think I'm in denial too!!

I am also feeling like I am gonna come on.does this sound crazy??? I keep checking but nothing more than normal.Is it normal??? Is it because I am always on the loo...???


Mm your stew sounds lovely!! We got it Sunday!!! mmmm. holby good tonight...love the way Michael surprised his Missus!!! I want Rik to keep his job too..Connie being a b-tch!!!:rofl:


----------



## tiggertea

I had just been thinking about how quiet the thread had gotten today! 

And yep Gemma - I'm a little overwhelmed by the whole thing too..... beginning to panic a little at times and all! :shock: babies?!?!?! Think it may be coz hubby is on nights til 9th March I don't feel as "secure" if someting were to happen in the middle of the nite (altho mum is about half a mile away but that's not the same as "right here" :blush:
The postman would prob only steal the stew if he smelt it anyways hun - best you scoff the lot and tell me how yummy it was! hehe

Anyone heard from Jade lately - she's been quiet these days.....

Good luck and :hugs: to pip - hope she feels better soon!

Good luck to caz for the big event tomorrow!

i've been having semi-painful hicks tonight.... nothing mind nubingly sore - but quite "ouch"-worthy! not worrying tho.... doesn't feel like labour (she says confidently as a first timer!!! :rofl:)


----------



## jms895

Yo yo yo ladies! :hugs:

Mummy Cat glad anti D was ok!

Debz you losing plug how bloody exciting!! :wohoo: :hugs:

Katie you are fully cooked :dance:

Caz good luck for tomorrow hun, keep us updated, you want my mob no?

I had a chippy earlier and a nap have been so knackered, could not come on last night ghot in from work and was so bloody swollen and felt like crap I went to bed, am sick of work now and cant wait to fecking finish!!

Logie, wont be long now till Hannah is here :happydance: try and keep calm!!

Pixie, Fierceangel and Pip :hugs:

Pip :finger: if you log on to make you smile hun xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

Claire lou :hi:

Love to all

PS: Katy we all want wedding invites!! Us and the beans :lol: :rofl:


----------



## jms895

I am here Debz thanks for thinking of me hun! :hugs:

I was on yesterday morning at ridiculous o clock as could not sleep but last night after work I went straight to bed. If you see me on face book thats on me phone and I in bed as cant be arsed to get laptop out!

I am so excited to meet my 'plug' soon :lol: how sad is that?

I start mat leave soon ladies, then I can chat all day :lol: yippeeeeee :smug:


----------



## beancounter

lolly101 said:


> Katie did you get your housework done???
> 
> I am getting to the stage where the more I clean the more I need to clean...My friend who has 5 children said she was the same..Is everyone else like this too?? I clean but it still feels dirty....:hissy:

No. I can categorically say that this has not happened to me, and I cannot remember the last time I cleaned anything!

Even though i still feel that I am at best carring a piebaby (or cheesecakebaby, maybe) I am jealous of all you engaged/mucousy types :hissy: I never thought I would be jelous of mucus :hissy:


----------



## tiggertea

didnt tell hubby about the plug - he gets wound up enough about the 'pickles' without sending him into blind panic over some snot-like stuff too!!! :rofl:

sorry to hear you're sufferin jade hun :hugs: you'll be off soon and the only swelling you'll be doing is from over-indulging in sweets/cheesecake/scrambled eggs....


bean - best not to find mucus too early - it will only grow back...... then you have to lose it all over again! twice as much work! :lol:


----------



## jms895

Debz my OH works nights sometimes too and he is in London so also worried I will be on my jack jones will little one decides to make an appearance, which I am thinking more and more will be early!

Bean I am same, wishing for mucous ffs :lol:


----------



## jms895

I am off tomorrow so having a good old lie in, though OH gets up at 4.30am and sometimes I cant help myself getting up..... should have a rest but no doubt will be painting again and cleaning as OH been sanding tonight again and it keeps settling, I cant keep on top of it xx


----------



## lolly101

I'm not wishing for mucous yet!!! I wanna hang on to this lil girl for a while:rofl:


----------



## beancounter

I got to get this baby rotated and out b4 they induce me! I have no time to regrow plugs :hissy:


----------



## jms895

Aaah lolly, how are you hun :hugs: xxxxx


----------



## jms895

Bean when they gonna induce you if not? xx


----------



## tiggertea

what makes u think u'll go early jade?
(I'm the same, but can't put my finger on WHY i feel like that!)
the men-folk working nights sucks. :grr: stooooopid work!
as for your cleaning.... LEAVE IT! (she says in stern tones while wagging a finger) let him finish it all, then you get to work cleaning up after him :)


----------



## jms895

Will try Debz its just hard not too!!!

I just think I will with all the hicks and god knows what else :lol:

When you all get BH do you just get the tightenings or sometimes cramps too or both all time? And some days do you get tonnes and others hardly any? xx


----------



## tiggertea

lolly - :wave: hello!

bean - eggzacerly! you only wanna lose it the once then - hopefully bub will spin round soon and push the plug out him/herself and away you go! :hugs:


----------



## jms895

i cant believe how far along we all are now GULP!! I get a bit scared sometimes xx


----------



## tiggertea

with my hicks i usually get both, but have been known just to be tightenings too.
at the start it was one or two at random spaced out times, but now it's safe to say i have em every day, numerous times in the day.

you aren't alone in feeling a bit scared hun - i have moments of "yay - this is exciting!" quickly followed by "i can't do this - not now not ever!"


----------



## jms895

I get em every day, some more than others. Mostly just tightenings though and only sometimes the cramps with it, they are hicks arnt they? Also bubs moves alot after em..... i get them alot when walking and getting up


----------



## jms895

Anyway ladies, I am off to bed to snuggle up with OH as he is up at silly o clock, will be on in the morning

Night all :finger: he he :lol:

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## beancounter

inducing at 38 weeks still. 
*thinks spinning thoughts*
*makes a popping sound*

nighters all luffly ladies :D


----------



## tiggertea

nighty night ladies!

talk to ya tomorrow! :hugs:


----------



## lolly101

Night all!!! Hope you all sleep well:hugs:catch ya tomorrow......Don't dream of plugs too much!!:rofl:


----------



## MummyCat

Just checking in before bed time (to tuck you all in nicely! haha) 

Jade and Debz... I get the same, some days more hicks than others and often it's more than just uncomfortable (cramps etc)! I'm hoping that it wont carry on for 5 potentially 7 more weeks... but then who am I kidding... I knew this wasn't going to be easy!

Lolly and Bean.... sleep tight sweet dreams! 

:hugs: to all those who need them!! xx


----------



## mummymadness

Night ladies ...

Jade nice to see you online :) .

Yep i have been having the famous b/h Allot too , All in preparation :) . xxx .


----------



## beancounter

morning mummies. Caz says the hospital has a bed for her and she's going in :happydance: so good luck :hugs: to her :D


----------



## Logiebear

Good luck Caz, I'm so excited for her. Hope everything goes well xxx


----------



## jms895

Hoe exciting for Caz!! :wohoo:

How are all you blooming wonderful ladies this morning?

I am going to paint later and do a bit of cleaning.

Also gonna start the Raspberry leaf tea today, one cup and then up to 2 in a few weeks, hope it works :rofl:

I think baby is giving me the finger or scratching me from inside its well weird :lol: xxx


----------



## jms895

Got text off Caz, her waters have gone :dance: I am so flipping excited!!!!

Has someone put a thread in third tri for Caz updates or shall i do it? xx


----------



## KatienSam

do it jade! yay she text me too! i just got up.

she was favourable so skipped the gel phase :shock:

xxx


----------



## jms895

I put a thread on!!

Cant believe another march baby on her way!! :wohoo:


----------



## KatienSam

I got midwife in a bit, so going to see if this baby is any further engaged! I think i had one of my funny turns last night, i remember waking up and having to control myself, I think if i am any further engaged it is probably a release of hormones!

Caz said they could get two fingers in soft cervix so they hooked her waters and gave her a sweep. No pain/contractions yet though. Cervix feels a bit odd!

I will be back later ladies, hopefully with news of progression for my own baby lol

xxx


----------



## jms895

Katie good luck at the midwife! I gt mine tomorrow and the last Anti D :dance:

Catch up later x


----------



## beancounter

sooooo excited for caz. She said she feels iffy, bless. 

Hiccups happening down low is a good thing right? I wish i could tell how peanut is lying :hissy: I think maybe transverse now but Ireally can tell. Cant wait till MW tomoz. 

Good luck at yr appts girlies.

I am going to pack my bags now really. Make sure i have done it!


----------



## jms895

Bean hope bubs has done a 3 point turn tomorrow hun :hugs:

Good luck at MW too, and get your bags packed wont be long now :rofl:


----------



## Shifter

Bean - don't worry, I got no BH, no plug and bubs bobbing up and down without committing to engagement! So you're not the only one, I'd love to have a solid sign that things are getting ready.

All I have is pain in the bottom of my bump at night, where it is so heavy that when I roll over to change sides or heave myself up to go to the loo it really aches from the effects of gravity!

Had a lovely but also slightly sad dream last night... dreamed baby was born (not the actual birth bit, just had this feeling that the birth had been quick and quiet), Andy and I were so happy, cuddling and cooing over it, playing with the tiny fingers and kissing its cheeks. Then we realised we'd been so infatuated with this tiny little person we'd forgotten to look at the sex. We peeked and it was a boy and we were both a bit sad and disappointed. I went to show him to my dad and introduced him as Jack, which is our planned boy's name in real life. My dad sort of laughed and said it was a bit creepy, like my grandad had come back. (Jack being my late grandad's name and us living in his old house). Woke up a bit upset about the dream :cry:

:hugs: to all who need them, especially pip.


----------



## pippam116

morning ladies, i returned , wanted to say a big thanks,to all, especially, my text buddies who kept me going. im going to have a scroll through what i have missed, may take a while, hope all well and :hugs: to all who need them. xxx


----------



## jms895

Ahhh Holly :hugs: dreams like that can be upsetting hope you are ok hun xxx


----------



## jms895

Pip you are back!! So glad you are ok hun :hugs:


----------



## Logiebear

Lovely to have you back pip :hug::hugs:

Bean if your baby is transvers at my hosp at your 36 week app they admit you!! I think it is practice in a lot of hosps now. Incase you go into early labour your cord could come out or anything. So hope they either don'#t do that or bubs is not transverse!!


----------



## katycam

Hey all, just to let you know i had midwife this morning and apparantly i have low iron, protein in my wee and traces of about 3 other things in my wee :(
They have sent it off for tests but ive been told if i get any more headaches to go to hospital. Hope its ok.

Glad you are back pip :) xx


----------



## Logiebear

That doesn't sound like you had much positive news Katy!! Hope all is ok for you xxx


----------



## jms895

Katy :hugs: hope you are ok - RELAX and REST!! xx


----------



## pippam116

thanks ladies :hugs: managed to get 8 pages back, gonna leave it at that for now, supposed to be in bed n i am rather knackered, lack of sleep last few nights so well glad to be home, had some drunk 31 weeker in bed next to me, who has drunk all the way through hence causing her to go into prem labour, gave her steroids n tablets to try stop it but silly cow kept spitting them up, and asking for pain relief etc n not taking them either, then making us all inhale her smoke when she kept going for a fag in the loo's so i told on her everytime, stupid girl doesnt deserve the privelages of pregnancy, that poor baby. made me so cross, had lots of ups and downs with doctors/consultants, advising all sorts of things re birth and etc etc, my midwife came in and had a head fit with the care i was given, im kinda drained emootionally at the mo and floods of tears all i can manage in a few min convo, arghhhh not long, eviction notice issued as Sienna is still fully engaged, and cervix soft, no sex or internals for me now since the last one so not to interupt anything, still none the wiser of the large bleed, bollox, she scared me lil maddam, i went into state of panick, so getting my hosp bag contents re-washed and then feet up.
hope caz is doing well, not long now logie, :hugs: to both, hope all goes well todaY, katie. sorry if i have missed anything, aurora where are you??? 


xxxxx


----------



## jms895

Aaah Pip bet you are so glad to be back hun :hugs: xx


----------



## jojo1974

nice to see you back pip :hugs:


----------



## jojo1974

katy get your feet up and rest :hugs:


----------



## Shifter

Glad to have you back pip, sorry your hospital stay was so bad :hugs:

Katy :hugs: hope you pick up and nothing serious comes out in the tests.


----------



## pippam116

yer i am jade :hugs: xxx


----------



## lolly101

Welcome back Pip..That drunk lady is so out of order. I can't bleieve people like her have babies..I get cross when I think we tried for over 5 years for this little lady and I bet she didn't even try:cry: I feel so sorry for that little person she has had...

Bean hiccups down low might be a good sign. Petunia has hiccups all the time and they are always real low, she's head down!!!

Oooh Caz!!! Hope shes doing ok!:hugs:

Katy hope you are managing to rest....when do you get your results back??

Holly:hugs: I hate having dreams like that....I am having dreams all linked into what I have been doing that day at the moment...some dreams I have had are me posting on here!:rofl:..Then I have dreams of cleaning and I can't get things clean...they are weird at the mo!!!

I am gonna try my hardest not to do too much today...I have cleaned my car inside so it looks lovely at the mo and being good not doing the outside..I can't lift the bucket!!! well thats my excuse anyway!!:rofl:

I'm sure there will be something I find to do v soon...


----------



## jms895

Oh Lolly my car is a tip and really needs doing you just reminded me :lol:


----------



## beancounter

This hospital is clearly unreasonable! It has a list of things to bring_ in a small bag_ it says, and continues to list a PILLOW. and dressing gown, slippers, towel, tiger skin rug....

there is clearly no way you can fit it all in a SMALL bag. 

:hugs: glad to see you back pip! hope you settle down in all katy :hugs:


----------



## pippam116

talking about hiccups, u lot ever heard bubs hiccup on monitor, lmfao, i was on the ctg montior for half hour and bubs hiccuped for a solid 15 mins, i had the heartbeat turned right down and the hiccups were echoning in our ward, woman were getting up n looking at me saying is ur bubs ok, cos they thought it was the heartbeat real slow, lol, one thing that made me giggle. i have left hand thats size of a pasty. from the stupid canular. :lol:


----------



## jms895

Yes Pip when I was in bubs had hiccups solid for the whole time I was on CTG it was so funny bless him....


----------



## lolly101

Now I wanna hear Petunia have hiccups on the CTG!!!

Bean our hosp gives a list of things like that...I have a suitcase!!! They gonna think I'm in for a long time!!!:rofl:

Has anyone else had loads of diff electric companies trying to get them to change supplier?? We had N Power last week and Scottish Power today...God they don't give up, I had to say no to N Power for ten mins the other day..she wouldn't accept my answer!!! The guy today said that they ahd to sort out our electric bills cos of a prob with our supplier!!:hissy::hissy::hissy::hissy:


----------



## Shifter

Bean & pip - lol!


----------



## lolly101

Postie just been, I got my aptamil bear!!:happydance:


----------



## jms895

:wohoo: Lolly

I want my bear :cry:


----------



## mummymadness

Awwwww Holly hun , Sorry you had crap dreams **Hugs** ...

Whooooooo Go caz shes well and truley setting the trend , Its all go .

katy hope all the tests come back ok .

Nice to see you online Pip hun , Sounds awfull with that woman , I hope baby stops scaring you thow .

Ohhhhhh Lolly you did well stupid N power ripped me off nearly 300 quid and im stuck with them ass holes :( .

Had toothache last night , I dont want to be pregnant any more , Dont get me wrong i love it , But i just want me teeth sorting and there nothing i can do untill im not pregnant **Sob** .

Got to run to asdas for my mum And take layla to pre school be back later girls , Will keep an eye out for updates on Caz . xxxx .


----------



## lolly101

:hugs:MM..not long to go now and you can get your teeth sorted...wanna cuppa??? I'll put the kettle on, it will make you feel better:hugs:


----------



## Logiebear

I want my bear too lol I love my C&G cow though, it's in Hannah's car seat where my 3yr old put it for her for when she comes home (heart melting moment)

We always get loads of utility companies calling! Drives me mad lol

I love the hiccups too sounds so cute xxx


----------



## mummymadness

Would love one Lolly hun , But front tooth tooo sensitive .
I carnt have anything hot or too cold .. 
I look stupid i need my new front false teeth fitted , I feel like Gummy gum bear :( .
I have everything crossed baby decides to come at 37 weeks , As dentist said i can go in asap as soon as baby is born .
I was even thinking of asking m/w about induction allthow i have a feeling il get a flat NO lol .xxx.


----------



## lolly101

Logiebear said:


> I want my bear too lol I love my C&G cow though, it's in Hannah's car seat where my 3yr old put it for her for when she comes home (heart melting moment)

ahhh Logie that is so cute!!!

:hugs:MM....Lets hope bubba comes sooner rather tan later for you


----------



## beancounter

lolly101 said:


> Bean our hosp gives a list of things like that...I have a suitcase!!! They gonna think I'm in for a long time!!!:rofl:

this is no lauighing matter!! I mean, who do they think i am? mary bloody poppins???

yay for freebie toys :D


----------



## lolly101

I'm not laughing hun...I'm having a nightmare trying to fit the kitchen sink in too!!! I could hardly lift my bag last time I tried!!


----------



## beancounter

:rofl:
:dohh:


----------



## Logiebear

My hosp doesn't ask you to bring anything with you other than your own personal toiletries. Personally I take everything I think I'll need but they don't ask you to do it! Isn't it weird the difference between areas xxx


----------



## Shifter

Aww Logie!

:hugs: Gemma, it won't be long now :hugs:


----------



## tiggertea

don't forget the freebie huggies bear in the "new beginnings" basket from tesco..... i have one of those too :)

morning/afternoon ladies!

our hospital is another of the "bring the kitchen sink" variety.... all in a "small bag" of course due to "limited locker space".......... so far i have a HUGE holdall with my stuff in and a smaller one with bub's things.... and i don't hae my outfit packed for coming home - hubby's gonna bring that in whenever they decide to release me.


----------



## lolly101

:wave:Hi Debz!!!
I got one of those bears too!!!


----------



## aurora32

Hi Girls,

Hope all are ok,

Just a quick post to say having to go into hospital as my Bp is up to 150/100 so having to go in as protein in uriine, got a splitting headache and seeing floaties, period type paind plus bubs has reduced movements, going into be monitored and if things dont settle they may well induce me as i just dont feel well at all.

Will let my txt buddies know whats going on.

Good Luck to Caz and if i end up staying in good luck Logie for Friday.



:hug::hug::hug::hug:


----------



## lolly101

:hugs: Aurora...don't forget my mobile is ALWAYS on..If I don't answer I'm asleep!!! hope all is well.xxxx


----------



## tiggertea

o no! good luck hun! let us know how you get on. huge :hugs:


----------



## KatienSam

Caz text me at 12.30 and said contractions every few mins but nothing too painful. Cannula in but not hooked up to drip yet.

My midwife appointment went well, she isnt going to be around next week for an appointment so she said next time i see her she has a feeling it will be with a baby :shock: babys head is right down now, she said as far as it would go with a first baby before i go into labour.

She said now is the time to be totally aware of babys movements, ice cold drink or hot bath (change of temperature) will get baby to move, if nothing within 30 mins then go to day care to get checked out.

all seems so real now she said she wouldnt be surprised if i went into labour anyday, despite most first timers to go overdue!

:happydance: cant wait to have my baby now!

xxx


----------



## Shifter

Big :hugs: aurora. I hope everything's ok.


----------



## tiggertea

oooh katie - how exciting! :happydance:


----------



## Shifter

Katie - It's all so real now isn't it?! I saw my MW yesterday and she's going to be on holiday for two weeks. Next time I see her I'll be almost 38 weeks and she said I might not need to see her then as baby might already be here! :shock: that shook me up as I was leaving the surgery!


----------



## beancounter

hope you are OK aurora. Is it just me or does it seem to be ALL GO today. Better hurry and pack my toiletry bag :D

Caz sez they contractions are getting stronger, without a drip. SO that's good :D Might haveta eat a mini tiramasu to celebrate.......


----------



## KatienSam

:hugs: aurora hope everything is ok!

Shifter - I KNOW, she gave me and OH a huge hug and we got a bit emotional and said the next time she expect me to have a baby (she put in her bet of a baby girl and about 7lb lol)

Amazing! Im going to be a mummy soon :cloud9: :cry:

xxx


----------



## KatienSam

ooo that is good, she didnt want to be on a drip! Lets hope just minor intervention is required to get bubs out!

:shock: *gone to finish off hospital bag* :rofl:

xx


----------



## Shifter

Katie - LOL! Has she ever said why she thinks you'll go soon?


----------



## pippam116

aww good news then katie. :happydance:

aurora hun, gl hope all goes well.

xxx


----------



## jms895

:hugs: Aurora hope you are ok.

Katie glad all went well at MW

Re Caz shall I update the thread? xx


----------



## beancounter

if you want to update in the first post of that thread, text reads 

yeah (regular contractions) Getting stronger, bloods in transit so being left to my own devices atm so no drip yet

So lets hope they continue to get stronger and no drip in necessary. 

I'm going to pop into shirley to get some last bits and bobs for me toiletries. Back in a bitxx


----------



## KatienSam

yeah update the thread, its all exciting!

Shifter - she always says 'because there is nothing of me' i.e. im skinny and tiny and my little body may not hold baby to term, i dont really know. Apparently though once a mum's fat and body is too tired to provide baby with its increasing requirements to survive thats when it produces a hormone that starts off labour (i saw this on a video once) so maybe its because im so dinky, or it may be that everytime i see her im telling her im getting lots of hicks lol, i should have asked really shouldnt i!

xx


----------



## Shifter

KatienSam said:


> yeah update the thread, its all exciting!
> 
> Shifter - she always says 'because there is nothing of me' i.e. im skinny and tiny and my little body may not hold baby to term, i dont really know. Apparently though once a mum's fat and body is too tired to provide baby with its increasing requirements to survive thats when it produces a hormone that starts off labour (i saw this on a video once) so maybe its because im so dinky, or it may be that everytime i see her im telling her im getting lots of hicks lol, i should have asked really shouldnt i!
> 
> xx

Ah, well there may be something to that. My best mate is dinky, so are her sister and mum. Both her and her sister were several weeks early and her sister's little girl was early too.

On an entirely unrelated note, going back to our grumbles about energy suppliers, I thought peeps find this news item of interest:

Sue Them!


----------



## pippam116

just incase i go quiet, for a change :) having a few, cramps just now and legs overwhelmingly achy, so sat by phone just incase. aurora hun hope you ok, i have text her but shes obviously, being seen in hosp, so iwill update if i hear anything, other than that i shall be on in a bit if these clear...xxxx cmon katies bubs, eviction!


----------



## beancounter

aw crap. That's it, I'm shutting up my shops and taking a break. Just got 4 really stroppy emails off someone because thier stuff didn't arrive. Its not like I stole it on purpose, one polite email would suffice :hissy:

I need a break. 
:cry:


----------



## pippam116

:hugs:


beancounter said:


> aw crap. That's it, I'm shutting up my shops and taking a break. Just got 4 really stroppy emails off someone because thier stuff didn't arrive. Its not like I stole it on purpose, one polite email would suffice :hissy:
> 
> I need a break.
> :cry:

:hugs:


----------



## LittleBee

Hello!! just got back from scan!! 4.45 lbs..We saw his face too!! I'm soo happy..


----------



## Shifter

Bean :hugs:


----------



## KatienSam

Bean :hugs:

Lulubee - yay! :happydance:

xx


----------



## jms895

Congrats Lulubee, Bean :hugs:

Pip hope you ok?

xx


----------



## katycam

eeeee im getting another bad headache :( i dont want to worry anyone though so im keeping schtum to mum! i dont want to go to hospital


----------



## jms895

I had a break from painting I am really shattered now, sick of it :cry:

Eating a king pot noodle :lol: and some wholemeal toast am ravenous

Had a raspberry tea earlier, it was yum I really like it! xx


----------



## Shifter

Careful Katy. I hope it is just a headache, but it is well worth getting checked out if you get dizzy or blurred vision as well :hugs:


----------



## KatienSam

We have been to view a house today... thinking about moving again... am i mad??!

We are going to view another one at the end of the week!

Moving house with a newborn baby... hmmmm
xxx


----------



## KatienSam

Has anyone heard anything from Caz? Shall i text her?

xx


----------



## lolly101

:hugs:Bean...sod the lot of 'em and let yourself have time off...

Pip hope you are ok....


Katie I can't believe you might move house!!! good luck hun!!!you braver than me!!! My little boy thinks you are having a girl too!!! Don't know why he just decided you are!!! He guessed he was having a sister!!!

LittleBee gald your scan was good!:baby:

Jade hope your pot noodle was good, sounds yummy!!!

guess Caz might be busy Katie...:happydance:


----------



## KatienSam

I text her to see how she is going but i dont expect a reply...

i just noticed im now down to days left with a 1 at the beginning! holy moly!

x


----------



## lolly101

Ooh!!! Katie getting so close!!! I will be there in 2 days time too...due to section being on 4th March!!! We went to the library today and the books are due on 4th March!!!Guess we might have to take them back early!!!

Katy be careful with your headache hun, best to be safe...:hug:


----------



## Logiebear

Moving house with a newborn! You must be mental lol.

Well I am spending my last night of freedon getting a takeaway and watching 24 with my hubby after I have packed the hosp bags foir me and Hannah!!

I am glad Caz is moving now with her contractions, hope it won't be long for her. I can't stop thinking about going in tomorrow night. Will pop on and say bye when I am going xxx


----------



## mummymadness

Whoooo all go when im not here lol .

Auora Hunny , I really hope your ok , Please who ever her text buddy is keep us updated **Hugs** .

Pip sounds like its all go .

Good luck Caz you can do it :) .

Glad scan went well Littlebee hun :) .

Sorry shop didnt go well Bean some aragont tossers out there lol .

Glad m/w went well Holly and Katie Whooooo hopefully non of us will need our 38 week appointment whoooooooooooo .

Take care with them headaches Katy hun **Hugs**.

Suzanne i will be thinking of you tommorrow hun , And im allways at the end of the phone any time . xxxxxx .

I havent done anything exciting today , Still got a little toothache , Booked car in for MOT it isnt due untill 10 of March but think they may be a little too close lol lol , So getting it done next week , And Daddy is a mechanic with his own garage so should hopefully be cheap :) . Baught some part worn tyres today tooo .. Mine i didnt realise were nearly bald Ooooooppps .


----------



## claire-lou

Good luck Caz

Welcome back Pip hope all is ok

:hug: Aurora Hope all is ok.

Logie Getting excited yet? I'm getting excited for you. Hope all goes well

Katy keep an eye on that headache any problems with your vision or dizzyiness ring MW

Hope everyone else is ok I've forgot what I wanted to write.


----------



## pippam116

Aurora is at hospital as we speak, and is sat having the trace done on baby, they are still deciding what they are going to do, i will update you when i get any news.


:hugs: were thinkin of you Claire xxxx


----------



## jms895

I had no news from Caz or Auorora recently hope they are both ok?

I got ear ache today, have only ever had about 3 times in my life and I dont like, think it might be an infection? xx


----------



## Shifter

:hugs: all round; from toothache, to earache, to monitoring, to induction, to c-section! We're a busy bunch right now!

:hug::hug:

I'm a little sad today (worried about my dad & money), hubby has popped out to pick up fish and chips to cheer me up!


----------



## jms895

Caz just text baby is here!! :dance:


----------



## tiggertea

:hugs: to everyone who needs em

don't worry holly - everything will work out! extra :hug:

yay for another march bub! congrats to caz


----------



## jms895

Holly :hugs: try and cheer up hun bubs will be here soon and you will be on :cloud9:


----------



## mummymadness

whooooo congrats Caz . xx .


----------



## lolly101

:hugs:Way to go Caz!!:happydance:Congrats hun!!!


:hugs:Holly....

MM my car MOT due on 10th March!!! I've got them to come do it on 9th March!! I figured I won't need the car for a while after!!! Hope you feeling better too today!!!

Aurora32 just text..she being kept in overnight for obs..they dunno what it is causing her to feel so bad :(


----------



## pippam116

was just about to post on aurora, have recieved same as lolly, hope she feeling better soon and things get sorted. xx wahoo to caz


----------



## tiggertea

:hugs: to claire


----------



## pippam116

just updated claire ( aurora) on caz and she said congrats and wishes best of luck on the placenta being removed. x


----------



## tiggertea

ok need some advice girlies....

bubs has been v. quiet all day. wasn't overly worried earlier tbh but now i'm on my own and hubby has gone to work i'm kinda thinking too much about it.
Should i call someone now or wait it out a little while longer - take a bath and see what happens (bub usually responds to that!)


----------



## lolly101

Debz I was told to try drinking ice cold water then sit down for half an hour..got baby moving. Try that or have your bath but I would say if you are at all worried give them a ring....Holly will agree with me...if you go down there they put the CTG machine on and Bubs will kick like crazy but it puts your mind at rest...Petunia has quiet days and I worry like mad..then today she has been on the move all day....If you have had a busy day you prob will feel less too hun....


----------



## jms895

Have a bath Debz and see if that does trick, how long you not felt anything for? xx


----------



## tiggertea

C this is where i'm a useless mummy - i don't really know..... :blush: i've gotten so used to little movements here and there I don't really register when the last one was..... (make sense?!)

Think I'm gonna drink some icy water and have a sit down like you said lolly, while i wait for the water to heat again for a bath - then try the other extreme with a warm bath.... if neither help, i'll give hosp a call (really don't wanna have to do that coz hubby will insist on coming out of work etc - prob for no reason in the end!)


----------



## jms895

Let us know how you get on xx


----------



## lolly101

Hun if going to the hosp puts your mind at rest then hubby won't mind at all...your bubba is WAY more important than a couple of hours at work and hubby will feel happier if you happy too.:hugs: Don't say it's for no reason..it's to put your mind at rest...I think we all v cautious anyway after Keldacs post yest....go with what feels right for you


----------



## mummymadness

Hope baby moves soon Debz hun , Try your bath and drinks if not just give m/w a quick call for advice **Hugs** .

I hope Auora is feeling well soon , And its nothing serious .

Im Ok now thanks Lolly , I was relieved to go out this morning and get some Paracetamol i only had Ibuperfen in ... And read its really really dangerous i was in agony and gosh it took all my strength not to just take one .
I have everything crossed Car doesnt fail , i told my Dad i have £100 if any repairs come over that its getting bloody scrapped lol lol .

Having some wicked b/h tonight even ones you would write home about lol , But very irregular so all practice run me thinks :) .

Hope every ones well ? . xxxx .


----------



## tiggertea

will do.

i'm prob just being a silly old worrier coz i'm on my own :blush:

i know hubby would be home in a heartbeat if i called him, i'd b more annoyed with myself for worrying him over nothing lol


----------



## lolly101

glad you feeling a bit better MM...When I had my wisdom teeth out I had wicked toothache...the only thing that took away the pain was nurofen extra...When I went to the dentist he put a clove in my hole(!!!where the tooth was taken out!!!:rofl:) it was like a magic wand!


----------



## jms895

Fine thanks Gemma and you? xx


----------



## lolly101

tiggertea said:


> will do.
> 
> i'm prob just being a silly old worrier coz i'm on my own :blush:

I'd be the same hun:hugs:


----------



## mummymadness

lol ... I went to chemists today .. Ahe offered me some potent stuff for numbing i quietly declined lol .

I baught Ora gel , Its sooooo exspensive but numbs brilliantly .
It doesnt state not to take while pregnant and only like Bonjella just stronger :) . So with some of that this morning and paracetomal this afternoon i feel good as new .
I keep telling myself not long not long lol . xxx .


----------



## mummymadness

Glad your well Jade great to see you online hun :) . x .

p.s = Weighed myself today , I know Naughty Naughty . Iam now up to 9 stone 10 ... Wich is 2 pound heavier than 10 days ago .
It feels great in a weird way like baby is getting fatter now lol . xx .


----------



## tiggertea

lolly101 said:


> When I went to the dentist he put a clove in my hole....................................
> it was like a magic wand!

think i nearly wet myself then! :rofl:


----------



## tiggertea

glad the gel stuff and paracetamol helped Gem - you'll be able to get all fixed up in no time!


----------



## lolly101

:rofl:Debz...did it get bubba moving tho????


----------



## tiggertea

it's has just started hiccuping after i had my iced water.....
think i'll stop my worrying now! if it can hiccup it's still uber-greedy so should be well....


----------



## pippam116

debs hope bubs starts moving, not nice when u have quiet days,

im sposed to be trying to sleep but after 3 hours now of diarrhoea, constant back ache and irregular pains i cant get comfy, just the back doing my head in at mo, doesnt help when the bed sounds like a crisp packet every time i move, :hugs:


----------



## lolly101

:happydance::happydance:Much as I hate hiccups it's good to feel them sometimes!!!!!

I'm off here for the night, I'm really tired today..prob cos I didn't do much!!

Love to you all my pregnant friends.xxxxxxx


----------



## lolly101

:hugs:Pip...hope you manage to sleep and feel better soon.xx


----------



## pippam116

nn lolly,


glad u feeling them tigger xxxx


----------



## tiggertea

nn lolly. 

hope u feel better soon pip - must be awful not being able to settle down for a snooze at least!


hiccups are a good start! still wish bub would get his/her wriggle on again tho...... (never happy am i?!) not like the monkey to stay so still lol gonna have that bath in a mo to see if that gets some sort of reaction!


----------



## pippam116

im very uncomfortable for some odd reason, have alerted midwife incase its the start of something so she said she have everything ready incase i call in the night lol xx


----------



## tiggertea

ooooh - dunno weather to say :happydance: or :shock:.......


----------



## pippam116

:rofl:

well seen as they all signs, she wanted me to keep her updated what with the bleed, and i dont think ill be in position to wait till contractions on top of each other hahahaha, im trying to get some sleep and see what comes of it hopefully will ease and get some kip, could do with a few days sleep to prepare, as not got much in hosp xx


----------



## HannahGraceee

Hiya March Mummies!
How are you all??


----------



## pippam116

ellllooo we all a suffering :lol: hows u hun?x


----------



## tiggertea

pip - i will say "i hope you at least get tonight to rest up" then :lol:

hi HannahGraceee - we all have our niggles at the mo lol - getting close to "our turn" and it's starting to show on our nerves :)


----------



## tiggertea

well loverly ladies - i'm off for my bath in the hope bub will get all hyper when he/she hears it running (as usual!)

will prob be back later anyways, but night night to those who drift to the land of nod while i'm gone!!!! :hugs:


----------



## HannahGraceee

Im fine thanks Girlies! 
Cant wait till all you lovely ladies have your bubs, cos i know its aprils time :blush: lol


----------



## Deb_baby

Hey all.

I had midwife today and i'm measuring bang on, she got a scan booked for baby too for the 27th as baby is still breech but if baby is still breech in 2 weeks she's also asked my consultant to help turn the baby. I'm still so uncomfortable, and she wants me to ask dentist on Monday if there is something else she could use instead of the anaesthetic but doesnt really matter as my filling i got done last week has fallen out already :hissy:

congrats to Caz :happydance:
:hugs: to Aurora & pip & tiggertea
:hugs: to everyone else who needs them

Katycam did you go to the hospital and get your headache checked out?

My baby now has a name too...Megan! hehe.


----------



## pippam116

aww Megan is luvly, thanks for the :hugs: right back at ya, ;)

glad bubs is bang on, and tell her shift round lol

xxxx


----------



## Deb_baby

has anybody heard anything on pixiekitty? x


----------



## beancounter

Awwwwwwwwwwww yay to caz scarlett looks so weeny n cute :D
hallo debs, poo to breechness, join me in the arse in the air club :/


----------



## Logiebear

Well done to Caz, can't wait to see Scarlett!

Megan is a lovely name Deb, good choice xxx

I have just finished packing my bag and Hannahs bag for the hosp so I can relax tomorrow! After I have taken the car in to be fixed and then ran aroubnd after hubby and dd picking them up. Mums taxi is never relaxed really lol

:hugs: to you pip xxx


----------



## mummymadness

Awww Bean you saw a piccy , Im jelous now . Wanna see our March little bubu .
How much did she weigh bean ? .

Ohhh and Megan is a loverly name Deb :) . Hope every ones well , As usual iam up waiting for Poker to start lol .

Thank you for popping by Hannah were all Bug shattered and ready to give up the will lol But apart from that still here .

April will soon be fast approaching . xx .


----------



## KatienSam

I got a piccie earlier of mummy and little baby, so cute and tiny! Caz did so well, another March Mum! I was going to try and upload it but i cant find the wire for my phone :hissy:

xx


----------



## tiggertea

Megan is a lovely name Deb - good choice! :)

Well, I went and had my bath..... none of the usual excitement in there while the bath was running, but about 5 mins after i hopped in bubs was wriggling around like there was no tomorrow! So, we had a nice long soak and a chat about how important it was for lazy bum to give mummy and daddy a wriggle every now and then coz it was the only way we knew everything was ok in there...... if anyone had heard me they'd have been locking me up!!!


----------



## KatienSam

tiggertea - i do EXACTLY the same, i always wonder if OH sits outside the bathroom listening to me talk to baby! I was telling it that when it first met me properly i would probably be a bit tired looking but its ok im not normally a troll :dohh:

xxx


----------



## tiggertea

:rofl: katie, glad i'm not alone in the crazy talk to bump!!


----------



## jms895

My phone playing up so unsure if I have a pic or not! Someone send pic over and I can upload it to thread please?

Mmmm I am troffing stir fry now :lol:

Deb lovely name and hope baby turns!!

Logie I hope you are taking it easy!!!

NN Lolly xx


----------



## tiggertea

mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm stir fry........ it's WAY to late for me to be considering cooking some now - shame on you jade for putting the thought in my head!!!!


----------



## KatienSam

I have tried to send you the pic Jade

xx


----------



## jms895

thanks katie xx If phone dont get it will keep trying etc....

Debz get yourself some stir fry ;o)

Its healthy xx


----------



## KatienSam

i went to my sisters tonight to see the cat and she wanted to go to her friends for dinner so decided i would cat sit and use her steam generator iron to kill my ironing, and Oh my my giddy aunt the thing was awesome! i did a massive basket of ironing in 50 mins (normally would have taken me about 2 hours)

i actually laughed when i took the basket in at how much i had and wish i had taken more!

*reserving new iron and board at argos*

xx


----------



## tiggertea

:rofl: it is.... but i don't need any more "dinner" today hehehe.... maybe make it tomorrow now that i'm in the notion for it.... will be worth the wait!


dunno y i panicked about bub not moving - he/she is certainly making up for lost time now!!! :blush: 


can't wait to see a pic of scarlett! 
not that the other march mums weren't "official" but this is the first one who really took an active part on this particular thread.... you get what i mean?


----------



## jms895

Aaah getting proper mummy like now enjoying the ironing! :rofl:

Can you post pic on forum and I poaste it to front of thread? x


----------



## jms895

Debz yeah I know what you mean, 'one of us' :lol:

More exciting i think..... you ladies all mean alot to me even though I never met you! :rofl: xx


----------



## tiggertea

katie - if u want to send it to me (i'll give u my number) then i'll bluetooth it to my laptop and post it here for jade to post on her thread?

round about way i know, but best i can come up with at the mo!


----------



## tiggertea

jms895 said:


> Debz yeah I know what you mean, 'one of us' :lol:
> 
> More exciting i think..... you ladies all mean alot to me even though I never met you! :rofl: xx

eggzackerly! :lol:

awwww u too hun :hugs:


----------



## jms895

my phone normally ok but i have figured out its battery probs, will sort other one out in morning, so thats why its turning itself off xx


----------



## mummymadness

Arghhh wanna see this squishy cute baby awwwwwww .

I think its exciting the first active member of the thread to be born is little scarlett :) .

Glad baby is moving about ok now Debz hun :) . xxx .


----------



## beancounter

i can put the pic up. I didnt know if I was supposed to. Didnt want to steal anyones thunder...how do i put a pic up without hosting it somewhere? its on my pooter anyhoox


----------



## jms895

When you lot get Braxton Hicks do they feel sometimes like really bad shooting pains like a gaz cramp when you stand? I been getting these today and am sure they are Hicks!! Bump goes solid for a min and then pain goes off xx


----------



## beancounter

hum
 



Attached Files:







scarlett.jpg
File size: 26.2 KB
Views: 14


----------



## jms895

Bean, go to Post reply at bottom add to thread and then manage attachments, browse and add in there xx


----------



## mummymadness

Go to post reply Bean hun , Then press manage attachments .
Then upload it here :) . Yayyyyy .



Mmmmm typed to slow , yer like that lol .

Shes soooooooooooooooo sweet .


----------



## jms895

Awww you did it, sooooo cute!!

Shall I post it? Will Caz mind?


----------



## beancounter

i did it. I hope she doesnt mind. Looks like a weeeeeeeeeeeeeee nut :D


----------



## mummymadness

Do you know what she weighed Bean hun , She looks small but like a nice healthy weight .
She sooo squishy i want one (Well ok maybe i dont but bit late for that lol) . xx .


----------



## tiggertea

aw look! how sweet! she's a cutie (no -not you caz! coz i know you'll get all big headed when u get back!!!)

i'm scared of having one of those now :shock: :argh: :rofl:


----------



## jms895

Pic added to thread xx
Ta Bean x


----------



## beancounter

naw, I dont know the weight. hope everything is going smoothly,dont want to bother em too much :)


----------



## KatienSam

sooo cute! you can tell she is early because she still got that white cheese stuff around her eyes :cloud9:

she is dinky tho eh!

:happydance:

xxx

p.s. i now know how to add pics as an attachment lol, i always uploaded onto photobucket and then posted the image link :dohh:


----------



## jms895

Anyway ladies, I am off to bed, am pooped, night night and catch up tomorrow xxx


----------



## mummymadness

All my text Buddies are welcome to text away at me when im in , Keep me in some adult conversation lol .
OH usually just curls up and goes to sleep , Trying to talk to a 0 day old baby and get a reply is real difficult Pmsl .

Night Jade . xx .


----------



## tiggertea

i'm sure we'll get all the details soon. thanks for the updates so far ladies!!!

someone asked earlier about pixiekitty.... meant to say - i text her this afternoon but didnt get a reply. noticed a thread in 3rd tri that she posted @ lunchtime tho saying she felt pressured by people thinking little jack should be here by now and felt a bit down coz her body was letting baby down etc.... :hugs: to pix


----------



## jms895

Same here MM, feel free

Night xx


----------



## tiggertea

nn jade


----------



## tiggertea

morning ladies!

won't say "good" coz i don't feel it lol.
fell asleep after 1, woke up about 3.05am and haven't slept since coz i feel really sick. :cry: why oh why?!

won't go on about it don't worry.... will sit here quietly feeling sorry for myself til hubby gets home at 8 - then bend his ear for a while.


oh and to top things off i'm having to take the woofer to the vet in the morning coz he's got a sore eye :hissy: poor woof!


----------



## lolly101

Morning girls!!!

thanks for the piccy Bean, Scarlett looks sooo cute!!! Well done Caz!! 
I agree with you guys the first "one of us" has had her baby:cloud9:

Debz soo glad bubs started moving fro you and I talk to Petunia ALL the time...I was in the bath this mornin!!! AND as I read your post I was saying "see how you all worry us Mummies!!!" Hope you feel better soon hun, when DH is home that will help.:hugs:

Deb we love the name Megan too!! thats gonna be Rebeccas middle name!!!:happydance:

Good luck tonight Logie!!!! Thinking of you hun:hugs:

Pip hope you slept ok hun:hugs:

:hugs: to everyone else too!!!


----------



## tiggertea

half an hour til hubby gets here! yay!!!! lol
sent him a text at half 4 sayin "i feel sick" he rang in a tizzy thinking there was something really major wrong. bless him - he's gonna be a bag of nerves when i eventually go into labour! 

howz u so far 2day lolly?


----------



## Logiebear

morning all. Well my last night of freedom was a crap nights sleep as I had leg cramps and every time I woke up I kept thinking, this time tomorrow night I'll be on my sliding scale drip lol Which means having my sugars done hourly all through the night again so no sleep for me tonight! And then tomorrow I'm having my section!!

I have another busy day today but atleast my bags are packed so I will put the boys to bed tonight then go!

I'm gonna go look at this of Scarlet now, love baby pics xxx


----------



## tiggertea

good luck logie - you know we'll all be thinking of u :hugs:


----------



## LisaM

morning everyone! 

i dont come on this thread a lot to chat, cant keep up with you all!! just wanted to say well done caz, and good luck to everyone elso who needs it! also im 37 weeks today so technically full term! woo hoo :wohoo:


----------



## Shifter

Debz - glad LO got wriggling for you in the bath! They do like to worry us, don't they?! I talk to bump ALL the time and boy did it get a telling off on Sunday night while I was hooked up to the CTG and getting kicked every 5 bloody seconds!!!!

Congratulations to Caz!

Good luck Logie! Try not to overdo it today :hugs:

Congratulations on being full term Lisa!

And yes, you're not imagining it, I am up and online before 10.30am today :rofl:


----------



## jms895

Lisa congrats!

Logie please try and take it easy today!!

Anyone heard from Caz? Dont want to bother her with texts. Also Aurora?

Morning Shifter!

:hugs: Pip xx


----------



## katycam

Morning All, Im still not feeling too great but just taking it easy and putting my feet up.
Hope you are all doing ok today :)


----------



## Shifter

:hi: Jade


----------



## pippam116

Morning ladies, 

congrats lisa on being term, 
caz- awww i want one now , congrats! x

aurora- last night she was still awaiting further news, n bit peed off cos they wernt doing much and she wanted some pain relief. I have text this morning, and im sure she will text me or lolly at some point wiht an update, i wont pester her anymore until i have heard something back.

slept like a log, no loo runs nothing but guess had nothing left to to come out lol TMI, feeling crap today but can live with that now ive had a good sleep, Chloe in school and back in bed with leila, ironing board on my right, laptop on my left, gunna attempt doing some ironing i need to catch up with it.

:hugs: to all who need them.


xxxxxx


----------



## KatienSam

Congrats Lisa on full term!! woooo!!

Have a lovely relaxing day logie and let us know when you go in tonight!

Shifter well done for being up and on here before 10.30am, and congrats on 36 weeks, 1 more until baby is full term :shock:

I slept well, think its because i managed to get a good pile or ironing done, sounds mad but i kept dreaming about it lol - going to buy a steam generator today so i can have an ironing contest with my sister on saturday ha ha - how funny is that! great way to get it all done and it be fun! (im going to give my sister some baby gros to iron though because they are alot more difficult than you would think :hissy:)

xxx


----------



## pippam116

hahahaha katie, baby grows r a bitch to iron, i keep looking at mine and getitng on with something else! :) :hugs:


----------



## beancounter

i don't want to soundn stupid, but why, why would you WANT to iron a baby gro?


----------



## pippam116

cos when they are washed they get creased? :rofl: mine do anyhow! :)


----------



## katycam

if they get creased i'll iron them, otherwise baby will look trampy!


----------



## beancounter

mine arn't creased, I fold them after they have been tumbled. Or off the line. I'm not big on ironing. My MIL irons pants. I consider my lack of ironing clothes that will never be seen my contribution to stopping global warming..


----------



## pippam116

beancounter said:


> mine arn't creased, I fold them after they have been tumbled. Or off the line. I'm not big on ironing. My MIL irons pants. I consider my lack of ironing clothes that will never be seen my contribution to stopping global warming..

i dont tumble ne more, :dohh: got so much space to dry stuff in this new house i making the most instead of waisting electric :happydance:

mine always crease, :cry: i dont iron underwear towels or bedding . and when i used ot tumble my babyt stuff didnt need ironing so thats the bonus i guess lol:rofl:


----------



## Deb_baby

iron baby clothes? ill be doing the same as bean and just folding them up after. i'll iron all the other clothes just not them lol im too lazy.

:hugs: to everyone again who needs them.
Away to get nails done soon :) my bit of pampering haha but kind of not as gotta look after SIL baby as she gets hers done and he just cries when he's not being held by her and only way he stops is if you stand with him by the window so he can see the river and it kills your arms and im not really that able to do it, did it 2 weeks ago and his dad came in and ive never given a child back so quickly and sat down with the big noise of " aaaah" x


----------



## jms895

I dont do ironing only the odd shirt or jeans, most are folded after tumbled or off clothes horse. My baby grows are nice and straight and not creased, prob depends on material and softener used?

I HATE IRONING!!

Glad you had a good night Pip and Katie

Katy hope you ok hun

Hi Shifter to you too!

Debz hope you arnt too tired hun xx


----------



## Shifter

Glad you got some sleep pip :hugs:

I'm with Bean and Jade on the ironing. I did iron the baby clothes after I washed them the other week, just so they still looked all new for the first time they are used, but never again! The only things I iron are the occasional shirt (all Andy's work shirts are anti-crease anyway), Andy's work trousers (I like keeping the crease in them!!) and weirdly... handkerchiefs! I hate the way they curl up around the edges if they aren't ironed :rofl:

We lived without a tumble drier for about two years and it was horrible! I hate crunchy towels and socks and having laundry on all the radiators all over the house. Now we have a washer-drier combi so it all gets done in one go without having to switch between machines and is still a category B machine for energy efficiency, so not too bad environmentally.


----------



## pippam116

i want one of them holly, you think its a bit much to ask for as a valentine's day prezzie? :rofl: i cheat half the time, one side will do, :)


----------



## pippam116

update RE Aurora ( Claire), hse is being kept in as she feels really poorly and they don't know whats up at the momment, they are also arguing over her due dates etc, so sending lots of :hugs: your way hun xxxxxx


----------



## katycam

i had a washer/dryer when i was in the flat but it was rubbish! I used to hate hanging washing all over the flat though because it was so small and it seemed like washing was everywhere!!
oh yeah i forgot its almost valentines day :(:( dinner for one :cry:


----------



## mummymadness

Morning Ladies :) .

Congrats Lisa on Full term :) .

Glad your resting katy 

Hope Auora and Caz are ok .

Thinking of you today and tommorrow Suzanne hun **Hugs** .

Im with Bean Holly and Debs , Iron whats an iron lol .I did first lot after washing to keep them looking new .. But now its just tumble dry lol .
The only clothes i iron are laylas school clothes lol .

I slept well allthow was late as Poker was on , I was re homing my Cat to my Landlady she loves it soooo Much , But at the last min today i changed my mind i just cannot do it .
Shes going to have to learn to sleep downstairs thow cheeky minx keeps going in laylas room and waking her up .

Still havent budged out me dressing gown today lol , Iam having a i feel fat and carnt be bothered day lol . xxxxxxx .


----------



## Phoenix

:hi:

Not a mummy, but a daddy. Due to arrive in March though. Most likely to arrive in the latter half.


----------



## mummymadness

Ooooooo Phoenix , How nice to see a Daddy on our March spot :) .
Welcome along , And feel free to join in .

By the way i loveeeeee the name Phoenix :) . After river Phoenix .


----------



## Shifter

Gemma :hugs: hooray for pj days, but don't go feeling fat hun :hugs:

:hi: Phoenix! Not had any testosterone around here before!! Unless you count the blue bumps :rofl:


----------



## pippam116

welcome phoenix !! :hi:


----------



## mummymadness

Iam sooooo Happy to feel fat lol lol , If that makes any sense .
I feel so fat like when you eat to much and carnt get off the sofa .. But gosh it feels great Ill take every pound and more bring on the fat lol . xxxx .

Hope your well Holly hun ?. x .


----------



## pippam116

lol MM, im not even waddling now its more of a drag my legs across the playground, each step is an effort, and sick of everyone saying feck thought u would have dropped by now lol. :rofl:


----------



## Shifter

LOL Gemma! Good for you :D

I'm ok ta, waiting around for parents to come visit. Spoke to dad at 10.20 and he said they were going to be over this morning... hmm.


----------



## Shifter

Ooh, there they are :dohh:

ttfn


----------



## KatienSam

Oh :blush: I iron and hang everything up, even babygros, they are on hangers. vests live in the draw though. I havent got a washer dryer so i do a load (last thing at night when its cheap electric) and put it on the clothes horse/radiators over night and then iron it the next day (in theory lol or as it actually works it goes into a basket until its too big to pile up anymore and then it gets ironed) I dont like creased up clothes, i even do the babys sheets, it makes them lovely soft if its ironed and they fold up lovely :rofl:

i can say that i dont iron pants though :happydance:

xx


----------



## beancounter

this weeks bump piccy is in the bumps thread, witness my amazing growth. This baby can't have any room to turn :(

As long as you dont iron pants, katie, I can cope (i found out because I was laughing about the ironing instructions in jims pants says 'who would iron pants' and his mum said 'I do' ooooops). We have no wardrobe space, so all must go in drawers. 
hello phoenix :)


----------



## KatienSam

my sister probably irons underwear, she irons her bedsheets and covers etc...

hello phoenix!

(no more talk of pastys ladies!)

Anyone heard from Caz today? did they sort her placenta out? I dont want to bother her but wanted to check she is ok? You think she is home today?

xx


----------



## beancounter

i got sent the piccy after jade said there was a placenta problem, so I guess she was OK, but there wernt any words with it. I hope she is doing good. I would expect they kept herin a bit longer if there were problems? I didnt want to pester her.

i apologise to all the pant ironers I may have offended :O


----------



## Logiebear

After years of experience with small children I have learnt that ironing baby clothes is futile. In most cases it takes longer to iron then than they wear them for before sick, poo or some other fluid is all over them :rofl:

I actually don't iron ANYTHING, not a thing. My daughter irons her uniform on a Sunday night (I did offer to do it but she is Miss Independant) and that's all my iron has been for since 2004 lol

Welcome to our little chatterbox Phoenix

Hope Claire and Caz are ok xxx :hugs:


----------



## pippam116

lol logie,id join all u non ironers if i could get away with it, 0n the subject of baby sick, i wonder if i get a sicky baby this time,, neither mine ever were sick as babies, not even milky dribbles when winded etc


----------



## Logiebear

You lucky buuger Pip, my last 2 both had quite bad reflux problems! It was a nightmare :cry:


----------



## pippam116

aww :hugs: my mum always held them at arms length id be like what are you doing hold them close to you, and she always said no cos theyll be sick like i was, never ever happened though, i was apparently awful on baby milk and wouldnt breast feed, once on cows milk could only tolerate skimmed, which is still the same now.


----------



## pippam116

done all my ironing, had a gorgeous chicken stir fry, im stuffed and Leila has hopped in my bed and fast asleep so im going to join her for an hour before its time to get Chloe from school. speak in a bit ladies. xxxx


----------



## Logiebear

Enjoy your kip Pip lol


----------



## pippam116

it's not gone to plan lol. just got comfy, n had to run to loo wiv pressure, and had a large glob of plug, again thats the 2nd lot so far :happydance:


----------



## Logiebear

Sounds promising Pip. I'm keeping things crossed for you that it goes well. Will you pm me your mobile number abd then when I'm in hosp you can let me know if anything happens for you. I wish I had your number the other day when you weren't here.

Don't wanna miss your news but I'll be in until probs Mon. Let me know hun xxx


----------



## Shifter

:hissy: I'm being heckled on my own sodding journal! That's meant to be my own safe to rant space!


----------



## tiggertea

hello all :wave: sleepy head is ere!!!

after my "tired and sick" rant this morning i still eel very sick and headachey, but not so tired. After taking doggie to vet (£54 later) i went to bed with hubby (ok, ok cool down ladies - to SLEEP!) and only got up at 2 :blush:

hi to our first March DAD in the club! Welcome Phoenix - hope you like to chat!

:hugs: to those who need em (and to those who don't? :finger: :rofl: only joking!)


----------



## lillysmum

congratulations to all our march mummies so far!!!


----------



## Shifter

:shock:

OMG! Bubs is going mental in there! I think I'd better cut back on the Pepsi :blush: :rofl:


----------



## pippam116

logie i will pm you, sorry didnt earlier i fell asleep again, lol tigger. you make me laugh xx


----------



## beancounter

ooh how RUDE shifter. 
54 quid aint too bad tig, my sister had to shell out over 700 after her kitten decided that the nice warm landrover engine was a good place to sleep.  

I have the madwife now :( pooop
Still... might be the second to last one :D :D


----------



## tiggertea

bean - i know, but the treatment he got today cost £14 of it - that's my big prob :grr: lol see journal for details! ;)
gl with MW hope bubs has done a somersault!

holly - if what i said in your journal doesn't make sense i'll update it lol - was cross at that person and the words were spilling out a little quick for me to register if it actually made sense! :rofl:


----------



## beancounter

well, just don't drive to town with your cat on your engine. It'll be much worse. Im offski nowxxx


----------



## tiggertea

beancounter said:


> well, just don't drive to town with your cat on your engine. It'll be much worse. Im offski nowxxx

:rofl: it's not funny i know - it's just how you put it! The poor kitty!


----------



## Phoenix

Thanks for the welcome ladies.

I'm certainly going to miss some of what gets said, because unlike those of you already on mat leave, I'm still stuck at work during the day, with a project deadline looming around the same time that the baby is expected to arrive, which also keeps my posting levels down.


----------



## katycam

any more news on aurora?

ive got a banging headache again because of lukes sister, she is a little bitch and i cannot stand her. she speaks to me like im something she trod on.


----------



## tiggertea

Phoenix said:


> Thanks for the welcome ladies.
> 
> I'm certainly going to miss some of what gets said, because unlike those of you already on mat leave, I'm still stuck at work during the day, with a project deadline looming around the same time that the baby is expected to arrive, which also keeps my posting levels down.

and are you trying to say we aren't busy people, that we have nothing to do with our time?!  :rofl: 
only messing - it's great having all this time on our hands to talk nonsense, food and ahem, lady bits (don't worry it's not THAT often!)....


----------



## Phoenix

tiggertea said:


> and are you trying to say we aren't busy people, that we have nothing to do with our time?!  :rofl:
> only messing - it's great having all this time on our hands to talk nonsense, food and ahem, lady bits (don't worry it's not THAT often!)....

Hah!


----------



## Shifter

Phoenix said:


> tiggertea said:
> 
> 
> and are you trying to say we aren't busy people, that we have nothing to do with our time?!  :rofl:
> only messing - it's great having all this time on our hands to talk nonsense, food and ahem, lady bits (don't worry it's not THAT often!)....
> 
> Hah!Click to expand...

:rofl:

Bean - :rofl: about the cat in the engine! I know it isn't funny, but ahh dear you crease me up. Good luck at the MW.

Debz - thanks for what you said on my journal hun, it was great :D You too Bean and Phoenix :D

:friends:


----------



## katycam

yum yum just had a chicken sandwich meal from mcdonalds :)


----------



## tiggertea

you're welcome holly hun - hate people who can't just let you discuss your views (and in your own journal too!) 

why can't they just see you're excited by an idea and let you get on with it!? (Wouldn't even care if they went away thinking "crazy deluded cow!" lol)


----------



## KatienSam

I had a text from Caz earlier, she said that she had forgotten how bad nights were lol

she said scarlett was awake all night being nosey. she was 6lb 4oz! and she said she is tiny!!! :cloud9:

I have done lots of jobs today, going to get even more done in a while hopefully but i came online to sort out my food shopping so thought i would update re Caz!

I got my iron so i have a date tonight with a steam generator and an extra large.... ironing board! woooo! Think OH is going out for a few hours to play poker (win me loads of money!)

so my list for the rest of the day consists of:

Shopping online - doing in a mo!
finish touching up the paintwork in the hall
Cleaning the backdoor
Clean the hallway walls
Finish the kitchen
Finish the dining room
Ironing!

so i may be around late on tonight or i may be trying to get all this crap done lol

xx


----------



## tiggertea

busy busy Katie! :)


----------



## lolly101

Welcome Phoenix!!!

Katy:hugs: try not to let Lukes sister get to you...she sounds like she's jealous cos you closer to him than she is at the mo....esp if she hasn't heard from him.....

Tigs hope you enjoyed your"sleep"...maybe you sleep better tonight...

hope you got on ok with the madwife Bean...x

Katie thanx for the updates on Caz!!! Good luck with all your jobs!!!

I only had to wash the floor today!!! Oh and clean the Isofix base my friend lent me, oh and bleach the bottom of the kitchen cupboards and clean all my hairbrushes, oh and ring the catalogiue AGAIN about my wardrobe not being delivered!!! got it all done AND I went to Dans school as they have been doing an Egyptian project and they had a dispaly today!!! It was lovely!! they all worked sooo hard!!!

Holly I'll go on your journal now and stick up for you hun:hugs:


----------



## jms895

Hello ladies I am so excited...!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Just got back from midwife and I told her about the really bad gas like pains and cramps when I walk and move and baby is engaged!! F*** me I shit myself!! :rofl:

She has written 3/5 in notes and I am still measuring 36 weeks!!

I got to keep an eye on the pains and if they come regular again...

I just ate 2 massive cobs, 4 profiteroles and a blueberry muffine and a banana what a fatty! I have gained 1 measley pound in 6 weeks after all this scoffing!!

Salmon brocolli and carrots with jacket for tea

Had last anti D, yippee!!

Everyone ok? :hugs:


----------



## jms895

Is Aurora ok?

Caz :cloud9:

Phoenix :hi:


----------



## mummymadness

Sorry i missed everything today Gosh its been one of thoose days .

Holly sorry some one heckled you in your Journal i havent taken a look but its your space so people should respect that .

Glad Caz is ok with her tiny cute Scarlett .

I got stuck in the snow :( , Its kinda funny but wasnt at the time .
Went to get new tyres .. The guy kept telling me to come forward with his hands i thought i was getting close and bumped over (Not hard) ,so his wife comes out swearing shouting and going mental , Even thow i apologised and She could see i was massivley pregnant .
So off i stormed and told them to shove there tyres , Then the snow hits hard and i get stuck in loads of it as i was just sliding all over in the car .

Luckily in the end i got new tyres and cars handling the snow ok now .

Arghhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh the stress lol .


----------



## beancounter

i feel like poop :(


----------



## pippam116

bean hope u feel better :hugs:,

re Aurora not had reply on last txt i had this morning will try her again shortly, i didnt want to pester too much, anyone else heard anything?

oh jade, yippee bet ur all excited.

having a bath in a mo and i got a date with a jalfrezi tonight yum yum

xx


----------



## jms895

Yes I am v exctied now!!

Its snowing here again!! :dance:

I love how we all jumped to Holly's defence in her journal :lol:

Nope not heard from Aurora :hugs:

You ok Bean?


----------



## lolly101

Good news for your mw appt Jade...36 weeks!! you may have baby same time as me!! you said you might go early..was it 7th March hun?? Glad you had your last anti-d its a good feeling ain't it!!!

Bean :hugs: have you got time to lie down and have a rest, hope you feel better soon

MMI'm glad your tyres sorted now...that lady lucky we weren't all with you she wouldn't have stood a chance!!

Not heard from Aurora today..I text her earlier to give her all our love..I'm sure she will text me or Pip if anything new happens....I'll let you know if she texts...

Right I am off to do tea..Dan has a friend round for dinner...I love it they are playing on their DS's and they want chicken nuggets and chips!!!:rofl:easy!!! 

I'll be on later!!


----------



## mummymadness

Hope you dont mind me posting in your journal Holly . x .


----------



## jms895

Yes Lolly I said 7th March :lol: will see!!! You bet I will have to be induced at 42 weeks now :rofl:

Enjoy your night hun

MM, I am sure Holly appreciates it, I put my two pence in too!!


----------



## mummymadness

Lol Lolly , Honestly i was soooo Mad , Andy was out so i had to go Finnley fast asleep in the car .
Her Hubby was the one waving his hands telling me to park closer to him in his garage (For shelter from the snow) .
Then he literally kinda bumped and fell on his bum nothing bad at all , And regardless been his fault i still jumped out to check he was ok :) .

He stupid Wife has a mouth like Dishawater swearing like crazy while im stood in the snow big bump and baby asleep in the car :( .
She commented on my Driving to wich i replied "When you have a car and not a rust bucket to drive around you may comment untill then shut up" , She had an old J reg Ford ohhhhh stupid woman lol .
It didnt bother me untill a few mins later i got trapped in the snow lol I can laugh about it now thow lol . xxx .


----------



## Shifter

Thanks to everyone who posted on my journal :D

:hugs: Bean and anyone else who needs one.


----------



## beancounter

sounds like a knobber MM.

Doctors receptionist didnt check me in. I mean, it took too of them to check my details and tell me to take a seat, but they didnt bother to tell the midwife. They were runningon time fo once and I sat there for forty five minuites till the whole surgery was empty and i knew it MUST be my turn BUT NOONE CALLED ME. 

then the midwife went through whatwould happen if my baby was jaundiced to varying degrees, and that upset me, and the peanut IS transverse, though she thinks they might be rotating, so I will keep crawling around. Though I would like to have my baby now. Because i have had enough. 

Sorry bout the rant:(


----------



## Shifter

Bean - why you feel poo? What happened at MW?


----------



## tiggertea

jade - YAY! bet it's soooooo exciting!

holly - :hugs: we really are a tight knit lot when someone starts picking on one of us aren't we?!

MM - :hug: coz of the crazy tyre lady

bean - hope you feel better soon.... bub will hopefully turn soon.


----------



## beancounter

just nothing goes right for me anymore :( 
I'm going to wallow in my pity for 10 mins the go and watch scrubs.


----------



## Logiebear

Have posted in 3rd Tri but wanted to personally, see you next week and I'll keep my text buddies up to date with any news. Hope you are all still here when I get back. Miss you xxx


----------



## mummymadness

**Hugs hugs Suzanne**


Hope you cheer up Bean hun . x .


----------



## jojo1974

:hug: logie xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## pippam116

hey ladies, no news from aurora, im hoping no news is good news at the mo, unless no battery etc, the momment i get ne news ill update.


just had a giggle, got heartburn real bad n just moaned to my mate that it must be hairy bugger like chloe, and she replies nah its heads almost hanging out must have a hairy arse. really made me laugh. :rofl: git my 2 bil staying tonight, and dh has just said now dont go doing what u did last time, ( went into labour on a night they stayed over and woke them up screaming for dh to get ambulance lol).. you all ok tonight?


----------



## jojo1974

hi ladies thought id drop in to see how everyone is ? 2 many posts to read lol :hug: to logie all the best for tomorrow and :hug: to any one whos feeling s**t , xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## tiggertea

HUUUUUUUUUUUGE :hug: logie! good luck hun! we'll all be waiting on news (and pics!!) tomorrow!


----------



## pippam116

hi jojo hows u...gl luck logie
xxxxxxxxx


----------



## tiggertea

i just had a real :cry: moment - no idea why!!! :blush:

gonna go visit my aunt 2night i think - mums going so i said i'd prob go for a while to pass the evening!

:hugs: to all!


----------



## pippam116

have a luvly evening hn xxxxxx


----------



## Shifter

Good luck Logie, I hope everything goes smoothly and you and Hannah are home quickly :hugs::hugs::hugs:

Debz - gotta love those hormones! I had a moment earlier this evening too! :hugs:


----------



## jms895

Logie :hugs: cant wait to see piccies hun!!

Jojo I am excited baby has engaged :dance: 

Hows you?

Bean :hugs: xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## jojo1974

awwww tiggertea i get like that sometimes :hug: bloody hormones , great news jade on bubs being engaged :cloud9: 
pip hope you feeling better :hugs:
iv ad a great day today i met up with a old friend and went for tea was nice to catch up , im getting sick of people sayin ant you ad baby yet im like does it look like it lol :rofl: some people say silly things , so how you ladies doin tonite ? xx


----------



## lolly101

Evening all!!

Bean you are soooooo nearly there now....keep your chin up hun...:hugs:

Jojo how kewl you are engaged!!! Getting close too...

Well Debz, guess what we had for pudding tonight!!:finger:yummyyummy!!! I can't stop eating at the mo...I wish I could stop eating!!!:blush::shhh:

Jade di you enjoy your salmon??


----------



## jms895

Aaah Jojo but you have one hell of a tremendous bump hun!! :lol:

I am fine getting a load of pains and hicks but I try not to get excited as they always amound to nothing!! Maybe all the cake I ate earlier

Stopped snowing here so gutted

I had a two hour kip earlier and feel great now.

Debz cry those hormones out hun xx


----------



## jms895

Lolly!! :hi: I had some profiteroles and a muffin and have yet to be arsed to cook the salmon, not really hungry now had a big lunch!!

How was your tea?

Anyone heard from Katie today?

I text Aurora and no reply

Caz is ok and hopefully coming home tomorrow but she is tired


----------



## jojo1974

stopped snowing ere as well , im kinda glad really cause im always the one who falls lol , iv been avin loads of period type pains tonight they feel really uncomfy x


----------



## Shifter

I've not heard from Aurora since this morning either. I hope she's ok.

Shattered, off to bed now.

NN


----------



## pippam116

aww jojo :hugs: jade, i have all day and nothing since this morning, im kinda worried but trying not to be, :hugs: for aurora .

i had stir fry at lunch time and some fruit since with loads of water n 2-3 hob nobs, im not hungry and not bothered by food at mo.


----------



## pippam116

nn holly xx


----------



## jms895

NN Holly

Pip wonder if your hicks will amount to anything?

Jo jo dont you just hate those cramps!!

Mind you with these not being your first bubs I bet you two get them worse than me :shock:


----------



## pippam116

i never had any on first jade, not one, and would see my tummy tightening but not ever an ounce of pain, so when she was coming i had no false alarms, lol second had pains but not tightenings and turned out i needed a poo lol, this time fooook me, sorry but oh god totally different ball game, :rofl: xxx


----------



## jms895

:rofl: the suspense is killing me but I am sure I will know when time comes :lol:


----------



## jojo1974

i carnt remember avin cramps or anything in my last pregnancy i sailed through it , this one ive ad the sickness the cramps the swollen ankles god the list goes on lol it as been nearly 12 years though


----------



## pippam116

lol


----------



## jojo1974

think this will be my last one :blush: even though oh mentioned trying for a girl next :0


----------



## jms895

I love being pregnant, but then its like you feel it will never end!

N ow its so uncomfy in bed etc and I cant sleep for long periods and I know over next few weeks it will just get worse.


----------



## jojo1974

im the same if its not get comfy its going to the toilet lol oh the joys


----------



## pippam116

it does jade lol,and i cant breath any easier even though bubs low, cant get comfy, and tired all the time, this my last for sure.! xx


----------



## jms895

God I have been bone idol today :smug:


----------



## lolly101

Hi Jade!! dinner was yummy!!! We had lamb minted casserole with mash and peas..was yummy yummy!!!

I haven't had painful BHs this time either...feel the tightenings but no pain...
this is def my last baby...I wanna stay preg for ever to "hold onto it!" but I'm also ready to have my little girl too..does that sound weird!!

I had a :cry:moment too Debz today..I can't believe how much I love this little person I haven't even met yet!!!I am sooooooooo excited to meet her, you guys know what I mean!!!

NN Holly x


----------



## pippam116

aww lolly, i know wat u mean, but at same time want it to come to an end now, feel like i cant do enough for my girls and that im making them suffer and they so want their lil sister now, xx

UPDATE FROM AURORA.

NOT BEEN WELL, SOS FOR NO REPLYS.

HAD TO ECG'S AS HAD PALPATATIONS, BP OK BUT OTHER SYMPTOMS CAUSING PROBLEMS, HEADACHES N SICKNESS. GOT TO HAVE LUNG SCAN TOMORROW AS PULSE BEEN RACING AND DONT KNOW WHY,

ASKED ME TO THANK YOU ALL AND TO APOLOGISE COS SHE HAS NO CREDIT TILL TOMORROW.

i am going to send her lots of hugs from us all :hugs: 
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## jms895

Awww Lolly yes i do :hugs:

Your dinner sounds yummy xx


----------



## jms895

Thanks Pip please send our love to her xx


----------



## pippam116

i have hun, xxx


----------



## lolly101

Aww Pip you will have your little girl soon hun, the longer she can cook for the better:hugs: thanks for the updates on Aurora xxx

Jade dinner was so nice and very very easy!!
If you want the recipe let me know...it takes 5 mins to make and an hour 15 to cook....


----------



## pippam116

it sounded lush lolly, id like the recipe lol :hugs:

yes just a bit on edge after the bleed, and will be my longest pregnancy after valentines day :) 

xx


----------



## jms895

Lolly yes please send me the recipe!! :hugs:

As soon as I go on mat leave I am gonna start wiht the cooking and freezing

May have my salmon later, always get hungry about 10/11 ish :lol:


----------



## lolly101

i'll post it here!!

serves 4

400g diced lamb
4 carrots diced or sliced
1 leek sliced
500 ml(18fl oz) veg or lamb stock
20 g gravy granules
1 tablepoon mint sauce

preheat oven gas mark 3/170c/325f
put lamb and veg in a casserole dish
using stock and gravy make a gravy, add mint sauce. put in cass
cover and cook for 1 1/2 hrs

ta da!!!easy!!! Its weight watchers too so low on points!!!(that means you can have mash with it too and not feel bad!!:rofl:)


----------



## pippam116

im gonna shimmy off to bed haha im already in it and my youngest refusing to go to hers so she can turn the light off for me, and then he can put her in her own bed when he comes up. 

nn all xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## lolly101

NN Pip, hope you sleep hun and feel more comfy:hugs:

Jade you are better than me cooking for the freezer...We're gonna have takeouts!!!:rofl:


----------



## jms895

Lolly thanks for the recipe

Pip Night night

I have just pup a jacket potato in cant be bothered with the whole salmon dinner, will have it tomorrow. :lol:


----------



## pippam116

lol well have a mix of both, thanks lolly i wanna cook it like now :0 lol


speak tomorrow xxxx


----------



## jms895

:finger: pip xx :lol:


----------



## lolly101

I'm outta here too!!! I been on here on and off all day!!:rofl:

got another lazy day tomorrow hopefully so see you all tomorrow...Hannahs birthday!!!:baby::baby::baby: 5th March Mummy!!!!:happydance:Sending good thoughts to Logie.xxxx

Nite nite :hugs:


----------



## KatienSam

Sorry not been about, been nesting lol!!!

I have done all my jobs except mopping the kitchen floor, but i will do that tomorrow, just add it onto tomorrows list! I have nearly done the minimum i wanted to get done so everything from now on is a bonus!

I have been getting period like pains today, only mild but not had them before, other than that nothing! ha ha! the usual braxton hicks obviously but no new signs anything is happening! OH is currently winning me money at the casino so i dont want anything to happen tonight!

I missed logie :cry: good luck hun hope everything goes well and look forward to hearing updates tomorrow!

Another March mum tomorrow! woweee

xxx


----------



## tiggertea

lolly - :finger: bout the dessert :rofl: if it was the elusive arctic roll - i have a full one in the freezer now and don't even want it :grr: lol
that minted lamb casserole sounds lush - if i ate lamb :confused:

thanks everyone for your lovely hugs and words today when i was feeling crappy - i know i can be a bit of a moan at times and you're all angels for putting up with it!

night night to all those i missed, luck to logie, thanks for update on claire - hope she's ok :(


----------



## jms895

:hi: Katie, oh wonder if its the start!!

NN Lolly

I wont be long.....

Debz glad you feeling a bit better

I am now feeling very agitated and strange...... starting to sink in now and these pains have been bad all day x


----------



## tiggertea

aw jade :hug: getting impatient for bubs now?


----------



## jms895

Yes very and have been feeling lots of hicks today and pains, it is literally hurting to walk now, feel like I need to strap up bump!!

How you Tigger?


----------



## tiggertea

ouch! well, i hope you last another 3 weeks anyway - get to term, then u have my permission to do all in your power to encourage ur LO to make an appearance! hehe hope the pains ease up though :hugs:

I'm not bad now thanks.can't wait til all these hormones leave me alone to be "normal" again!! lol
my little cousin (who's 3) cried when i went to come home tonight - til her mum said "next time maybe Debbie will bring a new baby to see you - won't that be good?" and the little one started getting all excited - "will she bring me the baby tomorrow?!" :cloud9: kinda hit home then that it's all sooooo soon!


----------



## mummymadness

Lolly your dinner sounded great hun :) .

Thank you for update Pip , I really hope they get t o the bottom of whats wrong with Auora bless her **Hugs**

Hope your OH wins big Katie :) .

Hope your jacket Spud wa nice Jade?.

And hope your hormones settle down Debz ..

I have been watching all my fav TV programmes tonight , And won some Pennies on online Bingo :) .
Just dropped some Paracetomal sodding Teeth , Had enough .
Baby Oscars having a disco but promptly forgot to Inform mummy untill he started lol lol lol . xx .


----------



## tiggertea

hope the tooth pain settles for you soon MM! Yay for winning pennies! lol


----------



## mummymadness

Yayyyy i was dead chuffed , Im a poker girl through and through . But thought i would give poker a whizz . Wasnt a big win but yayyy anyway lol .

Just took some paracetomal and rubbed some of that numbing stuff on , So give me 30 mins ill be right as rain lol . Tooth pain allways makes me narky :( .


----------



## tiggertea

i never win any of those games at all.... lol so i don't bother trying :lol:


----------



## mummymadness

lol Poker is all about knowing when to keep holding or when to Fold .
Whos bluffing and whos not .
Its more about knowing some ones personality rather than skill , And im a nosey so and so , So i do well at it lol .
xxxx.


----------



## tiggertea

lol i'd b too stubborn to ever fold :rofl: i'd get my ass kicked every time!


----------



## mummymadness

HaHaHaHa ...

Note to Debz , You do not like Eggs lol ,And you cannot play poker lol .


----------



## tiggertea

thanks - i need reminding of that every now and then.... about the eggs tho - i went to make something for tea and all i wanted was a fried egg with mash :S 

resisted the temptation coz hubby reminded me i'd only regret that choice! lol dunno what it is but baby must think it's funny to make me want all these things :grr:

you win any more pennies yet? :D


----------



## mummymadness

Nope Took my winnings and ran off bingo , Back on Poker thow lol . x .


----------



## tiggertea

u'll be raking in the ££££ shortly then ;)


----------



## tiggertea

what site do ya play on? (nosey me!!)


----------



## tiggertea

well i'm off - sleep beckons! :yipee:

hope you win big Gem! nitey nite :hugs:


----------



## mummymadness

Nite debz hun . xxx .

I play on Gala for bingo and Poker stars or VC poker for poker .

Im off to hit the hay too . xx .


----------



## MummyCat

Morning... I can't sleep...am too uncomfortable! *sigh*

Have had tons of catching up to do as not been on for two days (Hubby got back from Brussels and has taken control of the office/study again! *sob* I must convince him I need a laptop!! :blush:)

:hugs: to all that need them... Bean you seem so down lately! Hope you're okay hun! I hope baby turns and that all is okay in the end! Can't believe how diddy Scarlett is and good luck to Aurora, Logie and Pixie (she's had more bleeding in early hours I've just seen on 3rd Tri).

Pheonix... Welcome! :wave: Lovely to have a Dad in our midst..hope that project goes okay... my Hubby is busy on a big one too and is preparing himself to have to leave his colleagues too it when bubs comes along! (it's quite stressful for Dad's!)

Holly sweetie... am so angry on your behalf :devil:...i couldn't keep shtum and had to write in your journal! Hope that's okay!! 

Otherwise all is good... going to see a private orthopedic consultant on Sat morning (as would have had to wait 35 days for NHS one .... baby would be here by then!!) to try and find out what's wrong with my wrist... I just hope they find the problem so they can fix it before bubs arrives... would be great to be able to hold my baby!!! :)

Have a wonderful day ladies... I might be on later but will probably be sleeping as I've been up since 3am and thought it better to leave DH to sleep (poor thing doesn't complain that I wake him... but he has to work a full day!)

xxx


----------



## pinkmac85

Well ladies..looks like I wont be a march mummy as I have been schedualed to be induced next friday! Guess I'll be a february mummy! Scared shitless as I will only be JUST 37 weeks...eek!!


----------



## pippam116

aww pinkmac and good luck, bubs will be fine 37 weeks is fine both mine born by then :) xxxxx 

have been up since 2.10 am and dont i know it, after finally feeling able to move from the sofa at 6.00 walked into the kitchen hubby had left some smelly goats cheese out and omfg i feel like ive pulled all the muscles in my stomach :( need to go get some fluids down me now as i've eaten or drunk anything since yesterday afternoon.


xxx


----------



## Phoenix

MummyCat said:


> Pheonix... Welcome! :wave: Lovely to have a Dad in our midst..hope that project goes okay... my Hubby is busy on a big one too and is preparing himself to have to leave his colleagues too it when bubs comes along! (it's quite stressful for Dad's!)

Oh, it'll be fine. I just have to keep reminding that why I'm indispenible (3 months into the new job) ;-)

We should be ready on time, but if bubs comes early I might only have 3 more weeks to get it working in time...


----------



## KatienSam

Pip get yourself eating, something light for now.

hope everyone is ok!

Jade - hope baby stays in there for at least a few more weeks, dont want your baby is special care!!

I was texting caz last night, she is still in hospital as they need to do scarletts head scan but they couldnt get on the system to see when it was booked for. She said she is tired and scarlett is grouchy so she cant wait to get home and get a bit of proper rest.

my little period pains obviously meant nothing lol going to have a raspberry leaf in a mo, have a little bounce on my ball before i get dressed and start on today's list of jobs to get done!

My house is nearly 'baby ready' and once it is i start the tactical approach to get baby out and start trying things, didnt want to start too early as it would be pointless, but once i hit 38 weeks these things are more likely to have some effect!! How exciting!

xxx


----------



## jms895

Morning ladies/gent!!

Pincmac congrats on the c section date, it will be fine and you will have baby in no time :hugs:

Mummy cat hope you got some more kip?

MM did you win a million? 

Phoenix good morning!!


----------



## jms895

Oooh Katie I cant believe you 38 weeks in 3 days!! FFS time is flying!

I know I want bubs to stay put for another 2 week 5 days and then he can come bless him!! :lol:

I bounced on ball alot last night, helps with the pains xx


----------



## KatienSam

i know, its sooo close to due date now.. sooo close to march!! wowsers!

xx


----------



## mummymadness

Hummm nope didnt really win my Millions lol . About £30 give or take lol keep going im sure it will be Millions in no time lol .

Woke up early Layla has the runs bless her , Its her last day at school before Half term too but cannot send her with them bless her .

Awwww Hope caz gets home sound bless her she sounds Knackered .

Baby will be just great Pincmac Hun , Its great news you get to meet them soon :) .

Hope you feel better soon Pip **Hugs**

Got to do some shopping later , Im hoping Layla Perks up or ill do it online . xxxx .

Hope every ones ok ? . xx .


----------



## KatienSam

does anyone know what time logie's section is?

x


----------



## mummymadness

Not sure hun , I text her this morning to wish her luck .

She said yesterday she will text me when she comes round and feels a bit better . xx .


----------



## mummymadness

Just recieved Text shes up First so over by Lunch time , Said shes really scared


----------



## KatienSam

oh bless her i hope hannah is ok coming this early, im sure they wouldnt have her out so early if she wasnt going to be ok though xx


----------



## mummymadness

I have everything crossed that Hannah is a little fighter like her mummy .
I think they assesed It was less dangerous to have Hannah out than In at the moment .
And i think they put it off as long as they could , She had the steriod injections too .
So lets hope . xxxxxxxxx .


----------



## KatienSam

yeah they are the professionals and the steriods make lung development 2 weeks ahead so she should be fine, and with a good birth weight hopefully she will have lots of nutrients in her body to support her.

Everything is crossed for logie and hannah today, im sure they will be fine though :D

xxx


----------



## beancounter

Good luck logie!

Caz n scarlett just got the all clear to go home this avo :D yay.


----------



## mummymadness

Whoooo Great news for Scarlette and Caz :) . x .


----------



## lolly101

Hi Bean!! are you feeling better today???
good news bout Caz and Scarlett:happydance:

Pinkmac!! My little boys birthday is next Friday!!! What a good day to have a baby!!! ;)

Mm well done on your win!!! I'm like Tiggertea I am crap at stuff like that!!!

Tiggertea I don't eat lamb either!! I'm veggie!!! I use quorn chunks- beef style!!! Tastes lovely still!!!

I keep thinking of Logie today...Hannah will be fine if shes had her steroids... at least she hasn't got to wait all day...

Jade I got 2 weeks 5 days to go!!! EXCITED!!!!!!!!!!!!!19 days!!!Woohoo!!!:happydance:
I was chuffed today, theres a Mum at school due March 19th..well we were chatting today and she lives 2 mins round the corner from me!!! Shes having a little boy!!!
got MIL coming tonight for 5 nts. She's gonna help decorate Petunias room and the landing!! (My FIL- her ex is a decorator and a bl**dy good one, but his new wife won't let him help us..-only HER daughter is allowed help but thats another story!!!luckily he taught my MIL all his decorating tricks when they were together) She's lovely so I'm looking foward to that!!! She wanted our nephew to come and stay tho too - we said no we have the upstairs of the house all over the place at the mo. She said she'd take responsibility for him???? How exactly?? Who will end up washing and cleaning after him????mmm not her..Luckily Des said no before me!!!save an arguement!)


----------



## lolly101

MM hope Layla is on the mend soon...bless her...:hugs:


----------



## tiggertea

hellloooooo ladies (and gent!)

seems we are all go again today! 
glad caz and scarlett got the all clear to get home - able to get some proper rest now!
hugs and luck to logie and little hannah.
great news on bubs in a week pinkmac!
lolly - might try substituting the lamb with steak pieces - hubby loves mint sauce with everything so i'm sure he would like that.... 
mm - hope layla feels better soon - i always hated getting sick over a school holiday!

can't remember anything else :( :hugs: to those that need em!


----------



## Shifter

Afternoon all.

Well done on the win MM. I enjoy poker but wouldn't play for money, I'm not that confident! 

Hope your OH won big for you Katie!

Thinking of Logie, hopefully it's all over already and they are both healthy.

I hope Aurora and Pixie are ok. Good news about Caz and Scarlett.

I didn't sleep right, woke up at about 2, got up to watch tv for an hour, went back to bed but still just tossed and turned until gone 5.30. Then I did get back to sleep and woke up about 9.30. Been busy this morning, did my yoga, some knitting, a bit of cleaning, and started packing mine and Andy's bags for the weekend - Essex is on this time!!

My mum's cousin just popped round with a basket full of bits and bobs for the baby! Including some nappy snaps, so we don't have to use pins for the terry nappies :happydance: and a nice box for bath things etc!


----------



## mummymadness

Can we add 5 babies now born :) .

Little Hannah is a nice weight and logie is doing great :) .

Have started a thread .

Got to nip to asdas , Have a great afternoon Ladies . xxxxxxx .


----------



## Shifter

Saw your thread already Gemma, but thought I'd say :happydance: here too!


----------



## beancounter

ooh 5 babies! Yay logie :happydance:

I want mine :hissy:

Felling a bit better thanks lolly, had a good session on breastfeeding with the NCT last night, and spent some money. Hearing about jaundice and what they do to cure it at the MW did upset me, though I am very heartened the scarlett doesnt have any, so maybe my lil nut will be ok. 

Still transverse though :dohh:

i couldnt sleep either shifter.


----------



## Shifter

:hugs: Bean, I hope your LO will be absolutely fine.

Forgot to say before that I had a couple of BH last night! First ones I've had in weeks :happydance: they were unmistakable, unlike others where I've thought they could just have been bubs sticking their bum out at me! Whole top half of bump went nice and tight for about 40 seconds in a nice distinctive "wave" :happydance: 

And today I have sooooooo much discharge! Definitely not plug, so not too excited, but it's definitely an increase so am taking it as a sign!

Also finally got some raspberry leaf capsules but they're pretty big so I'm a bit scared to take them :blush:

Oh and I posted a bump pic in the bumps thread!


----------



## tiggertea

update on pixiekitty:
the blood last night turned out to be her plug. still having a few contractions but noting more to report as yet. she's not in hosp or anything- just playing the waiting game!


----------



## tiggertea

:yipee: another march bub! congrats to logie!


----------



## Shifter

What did Scarlett weigh again? I want to see if anyone won in the weight-guessing game!! Nobody got close for Hannah as we all guessed full term weights for her.


----------



## MummyCat

Phoenix said:


> Oh, it'll be fine. I just have to keep reminding that why I'm indispenible (3 months into the new job) ;-)
> 
> We should be ready on time, but if bubs comes early I might only have 3 more weeks to get it working in time...

:) They'll certainly miss you then!! I hope everything balances out okay and that little one doesn't come too early!!


----------



## Phoenix

MummyCat said:


> Phoenix said:
> 
> 
> Oh, it'll be fine. I just have to keep reminding that why I'm indispenible (3 months into the new job) ;-)
> 
> We should be ready on time, but if bubs comes early I might only have 3 more weeks to get it working in time...
> 
> :) They'll certainly miss you then!! I hope everything balances out okay and that little one doesn't come too early!!Click to expand...

Well, if it does, then my minions will simply have to cope without me.


----------



## MummyCat

Hey all! 

Fab news about little Hannah.... hope that she gets the all clear soon, but what a good weight she is! 

Great news that Caz and bubs will soon be home too! Hopefully Pixie's plug might be what she needs to get going again! It's all happening on this thread at the moment!

At this rate we'll run out of ladies to go overdue! 

Hope everyone has a fab Friday.... I better get some ironing done...so catch up later!

Edit: Pheonix: :rofl:

:hugs:

xx


----------



## Shifter

Phoenix said:


> MummyCat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenix said:
> 
> 
> Oh, it'll be fine. I just have to keep reminding that why I'm indispenible (3 months into the new job) ;-)
> 
> We should be ready on time, but if bubs comes early I might only have 3 more weeks to get it working in time...
> 
> :) They'll certainly miss you then!! I hope everything balances out okay and that little one doesn't come too early!!Click to expand...
> 
> Well, if it does, then my minions will simply have to cope without me.Click to expand...

psml!

Well if bubs does come around 37 weeks then you'll be back at work from paternity leave before the deadline IIRC :rofl:


----------



## Shifter

Goodness me we're quiet today!

Am happy - ordered waterproof mattress cover and it just arrived :happydance: is safe for waters to go in bed now!!


----------



## lillysmum

i have started sorting out where the bubs is going in my bedroom, getting sick of crap that we have my oh seems to enjoy hoarding other peoples crap or his own!!!


----------



## Shifter

lillysmum said:


> i have started sorting out where the bubs is going in my bedroom, getting sick of crap that we have my oh seems to enjoy hoarding other peoples crap or his own!!!

LOL!

We should be bringing a crib back from Essex this weekend, so we can get that all set up in our room ready for baby on Sunday :cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:


----------



## mummymadness

Hi ladies , Glad Pixie seems to be on her way :) .

Had a text from Logie shes tired but glad to be back on the ward .

I did my Shopping in Asdas , £50 and i only had a few bits !!! Dont know how i managed that lol.
I baught Layla the film The Reef to cheer her up , She has some tummy cramps with her runs bless her .

All theese plugs and b/h were gonna all pop soon you watch :) .
Im getting extra discharge (Not sure if that means anything at all never had it with the other 2) And a few b/h here and there . I think im only maybe 2 weeks or so off as my body is getting well prepeared :) .

Il be soooooo sad in a way after as this March thread will be non exsistent :( .

Hope every ones well . xxx .

Ohhhhh and its Friday the 13th , Exactly 1 month untill my Due date . xxx .


----------



## Shifter

Hope Layla perks up soon hun.

Don't worry hun, we'll still be able to chat over in baby & toddler. I wonder if Wobbles would let us have a sticky thread over there so we can carry on all this inane chatter?!

I get the feeling there will be a continuous flow of March mums popping from here on through to April! My body doesn't really feel like it's getting ready yet, I reckon I'll go to at least 40 weeks, no matter how relaxed and ready I am :rofl: 

Congratulations on the 1 month mark. I had that yesterday :happydance:


----------



## mummymadness

Thanks hun , Shes quiet hapilly enjoying her film and munching on crisps right now lol .

And now your down to weeks Holly hun not Months how great :) .
Im sure you wont go too far over , Your to prepeared and ready :) . xxx .


----------



## Phoenix

Shifter said:


> Phoenix said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MummyCat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenix said:
> 
> 
> Oh, it'll be fine. I just have to keep reminding that why I'm indispenible (3 months into the new job) ;-)
> 
> We should be ready on time, but if bubs comes early I might only have 3 more weeks to get it working in time...
> 
> :) They'll certainly miss you then!! I hope everything balances out okay and that little one doesn't come too early!!Click to expand...
> 
> Well, if it does, then my minions will simply have to cope without me. Click to expand...
> 
> Well if bubs does come around 37 weeks then you'll be back at work from paternity leave before the deadline IIRC :rofl:Click to expand...

Actually, looking at the dates, I have 4 weeks from today to get it all working, so bubs would need to arrive in the next week or so for me to be back before the deadline.

:rofl:


----------



## beancounter

4 weeks is ages :D I never start anything before 4 weeks - might be why I am self employed though. Haha. 

I used the phrase 'vagina hatch' on my blog. I'm so gonna get a nasty comment, tee hee hee. I have now revealed my pregnancy to the world. Wooo.


----------



## Deb_baby

hey all. :hi: phoenix welcome to this crazy thread!

i'm on my last box :happydance::happydance: 

Congrats to Logie :baby:

x


----------



## Shifter

Ooh Bean... where do you blog?

:hi: Deb!

I'm away all weekend so won't be able to chat with you lovlies. Can someone keep me posted via text on Pixie please? Ta.

Have a good weekend everybody!

ttfn
xxx


----------



## tiggertea

have a gd weekend hun :hugs:


----------



## beancounter

blogger. i like it there.
Have a nice weekend :)


----------



## beancounter

I just twigged my OH is so tired and stressed and working so hard because he doesn't anticipate going back to school after half term! panic! Poor bugger has been going into overdrive to get his lessons all sorted. Golly is SO CLOSE.

wordpress is alright too. but blogger lets me have my own URL for free, so I chose that one.


----------



## claire-lou

Afternoon ladies

Had no internet since wed :hissy: Infact broke most things since wednesday. Car, dishwasher, and I think dinner is currently burning.

Welcome phoenix nice to have some male input.

Congrats to Caz and Logie haven't looked at other thread yet.

:hugs: To aurora, pixie and pip

Hope everyone else is ok.

Think we may have a name Jack Edward Joseph Harrison, This way he has all of his great grandads names and my dad wont feel left out. However this may change yet cos one minute I feel ok about 2 middle names then the next I don't. So watch this space!!

Off to rescue dinner 
:hug:


----------



## tiggertea

fish fingers, potatoes and parsley sauce.... mmmmmmmmmmmmm
that's the dish of the day today :rofl: how exciting/adventurous! aka all there is left in the cupboards/freezer!!!

just had to put my entire mat pay into the bank to cover bills, so cant really stretch to the chippy tonight (yup - i'm THAT broke! :blush:) and made a shopping list of he "bare essentials" so i don't go over my budget.... hate weeks like this!!!!


----------



## Shifter

claire-lou said:


> Think we may have a name Jack Edward Joseph Harrison, This way he has all of his great grandads names and my dad wont feel left out. However this may change yet cos one minute I feel ok about 2 middle names then the next I don't. So watch this space!!

That all sounds very familiar! With you and Pixie both definitely having boys and us on team yellow with Jack lined up for a boy, we could end up with 3 "March" Jacks!!! Because me and hubby are double barrelling our surnames for bubs we'd end up with an epic long name if we went for hubby's grandad's name as a middle name as well as the other middle name we have in mind! So hubby agreed to save his grandad's for if this one is a boy and we have another boy later, bless him.


----------



## KatienSam

hello ladies and gent!

How are you all?

I will update thread to show Hannah's arrival in a sec! yay!! glad all is well with logie and hannah! (was she bang on 7lb?)

Glad caz is on her way home too, must be a nightmare waiting around in hospital when all you want is a good rest in ur jimjams at home! scarlett was 6lb 4oz (i think someone asked earlier)

Bean - glad your feeling more positive, im sure baby will be fine!

I have nothing else to report back... got lots of jobs done again today, feeling energetic for once so im taking advantage of it :rofl: house is lovely and tidy and baby ready i think!

xxx


----------



## jms895

Hi ladies

Need to go read the thread on Logie

Everyone ok?

I had a pants day and been in bed most of it :cry: had tonnes of painful hicks and really thought at one point I was going into labour! :shock:

Feeling a bit better now, still having cramps but need food! I will have my salmon dinner tonight!!

Valentines tomorrow what you ladies got planned? xx


----------



## mummymadness

Ill text if any updates on Pixie Holly hun :) .

Just going to cook my Cauliflower and cheese bake mmmmmmm . xx .


----------



## pippam116

hey ladies, 

UPDATE RE AURORA - still in hosp, still no idea whats wrong, sickness headache and seeing floaties, want her to stay in and meant to be discussing plan of action tomorrow re induction at 36 weeks ( shes 35 weeks now ) :0

she also passed out in toilet today n hurt herself n twisted bump :hugs: 

didnt get this update till half hour or so ago, and i thought it was her bday today, i was right, didnt say anything sooner, as wasnt sure.


so wishing her the speediest recovery, and Hugs to her n bubs, in the best place, just a shame ot spend her bday there 


xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


I have had a non stop day, midwife turned up with gas and air, then been on phone this afternoon as no local midwife on call over this weekend, so have a text saved to drafts, to send direct to labour who will send a midwife out. grrrrr confused and now hoping she stays in over the weekend lol


----------



## jms895

Thanks Pip!!
Happy birthday Aurora and hope you are ok hun :hugs:


----------



## pippam116

u feleing better jade? :hugs:


----------



## jms895

I am ok thanks, will be alot better when got some food in me I think

How are you today Pip?


----------



## pippam116

after an awful nights sleep, i got up at 2 :( i have been real busy with midwife today, i havnt managed to rest much and really tired, starting to get pressure and back hurts, but probs cos been on the go all day, nothing a lil sleep wont solve, im so not getting up tomoz hun hahaha, managed to munch on a subway through the day which ive finally finished, so got some grub in me now, get something down u, ull soon feel a bit better. 

xxx


----------



## KatienSam

Hmmmmm subway.... steak and cheese with extra cheese toasted with tomotoes...
hmmmmmmmmmmm yummy! Im hungry!

spag bol for dinner i think... best hurry up and make it or i will be making a trip to subway lol

xxx


----------



## KatienSam

wow pip you have made it to term as of tomorrow! :happydance: xx


----------



## mummymadness

Happy birthday Auora hun , So sorry your spending it in Hospital .
I do hope you feel better soon , And they figure whats up . xxxxxx .


----------



## mummymadness

Update = Hannah is not doing very well , shes very poorly .
been transfered to Main hospital . And poor logie is stuck where she is .
Hannah now on a ventilator .

Lets all pray Hannah keep fighting . xxxxxx .


----------



## pippam116

nah katie, italian bmt,all salad witha lil mayo yumyum. 

Yes term tomorrow, AND Sunday will be my longest pregnancy :D

Poor logie, praying for little Hannah, my thoughts with logie and her family xxxxxx


----------



## tiggertea

hope little hannah keeps fighting. thinking of logie :hug:


----------



## KatienSam

oh no! i hope she is ok, will be praying for her tonight. :cry: poor logie stuck in hospital too! Will be thinking of them, hope to get some good news soon! xx


----------



## jms895

Oh no Poor Hannah and Logie :shock: what happened?

Pip I still reckon tomorrow for you :lol:

Just had my mega iron rich tea, Salmon, Brussels, Brocolli, carrots and Jacket potato.

Got profiteroles for after and am craving a can of lilt too!!

Still getting cramps though i may just go bed early and have a nice soak xx


----------



## tiggertea

i'd have a nice soak THEN go to bed Jade  :lol:
hope te pains ease up soon :hugs:


----------



## jms895

Thanks Debz

The pains are like gas pains if you know what I mean, but no gas, along with the hicks


----------



## Dani_b

evening all....
nothing much to report here.
went for a walk into town today with DS and DD. hips were not to sore today so will hopefully get a nice sleep tonight.
baby been wriggling lots today too and been getting some BH's


----------



## tiggertea

jms895 said:


> Thanks Debz
> 
> The pains are like gas pains if you know what I mean, but no gas, along with the hicks

ouch :(


----------



## pippam116

aww jade, hope the ease, get in the tub, u bugger aint ya :finger: its not coming on the 14th, mum just phoned me and said its coming on the 17th lol, my dad's my step bro's, my mums current bf's and my sisters bday, arghhhhhhhhhhhhhh lol, ill go park up outside hosp that day lol. off to watch eastenders in a mo, then i be back, dh gone out for a bit, just told bump that if its gunna come while hes out must break waters first so he got a few mins before the pains start, awwwww luv him, :hugs: to anyone who needs them, thinking about logie and hannah, :hug:


----------



## katycam

hey everyone posted a new pic in bumps :) 
hope you are ok, im feeling alot better now, luke was in touch this morning :)
xx


----------



## KatienSam

Dani B - Everything seems to start off about 34 weeks so enjoy the no signs while you can lol

Katy - glad you heard from your OH, you must be very proud of him, he does an amazing job (i watched the ross kemp thingy the other day and i was amazed! Really hit home about what they do for our country!)

Pip i recon sunday for you lol!

I have just had a pleasent experience (i hope everyone has finished their tea :rofl:) had a nice bit of my plug sharing my bath with me (how much plug do people have, does it vary or is it just loads?!) so i had to have a shower after :dohh: got a few period pains again but they have stopped again :hissy:

I came downstairs to tell OH but he just :ignore: he doesnt like the details ha ha!

xx


----------



## Dani_b

i think i will go over like i did with the other 2. 9 days with DS and 10 days with DD


----------



## pippam116

aww katie, nice of u to share ur bath lol, not had my curry yet, having an extra spicy jalfrezi on a jacket spud mmmmmmmmmm i fancied it for ages. 
lol for sunday. from previous experience it happens when i least expect it and relaxed, so im staying in bed all the time n keep pretending ive just woken up lol.
feel like im struggling now, its all such an effort, still nesting but its so hard to get it done without pain :(

come on Sienna, Chloe on half term now and, she asked me if we could have the baby here before she goes back to school on the 24th of Feb, im hoping the same cos dentist on 25th for prep for opp.


----------



## KatienSam

ha ha i know how much us ladies like to share our experiences so thought you would all LOVE to hear about my bath floaters! ha ha xx


----------



## pippam116

lol, yum yum thanks, i might not thank u later when im eating my food n suddenly think about it lol ! x


----------



## KatienSam

as long as you havent got any undercooked egg you should be ok, it didnt look like jalfrezi so you should be ok! ha ha


----------



## pippam116

:rofl: , i think a whole lot of march girlies will start going next week. :)


----------



## mummymadness

Lol Katie , Do you knwo what that is sooo simililar to Laylas birth.
I started with Pains , Jumped in the bath at hospital plug decided to come along too . Then the pains cranked up worse and i was 3cm gone :) .

I rekon Early hours Sunday Morning pip hun :) .

Glad OH called Katy hun , That must of made you smile .

I had one gorgous Cauliflower cheese for tea mmmmmm , With some Spuds and Carrotts.
Layla and Finnley quiet , OH said tonight Wouldnt a valentines baby be nice my response "Errrrr No im bloody knackered and not intending on doing any bloody pushing in the next few days" Lol Lol . xxx .


----------



## pippam116

lol mm, no no no , i getting scared now its all going to fast, though i want to hold her i cant not yet lol. if another person says it has to be called valentine if comes tomoz i scream, she has a name arghhhhhhhhhhhhhhh lol now i want my dinner all this talk of food n plugs lol but waiting for dh, cmonnnnnnnnn im starving here :)

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## jms895

Aaaah Pip I still reckon tomorrow!!

Katie congrats on the floater!!

I still getting pains not sure if its gas or what, but its hicks too. Nothing like I ever had before though. I not even got dressed today or done sod all :cry: I want to cry as I am in pain.


----------



## mummymadness

you watch i told you all , Were like pringles once one pops thats it lol .


----------



## tiggertea

mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm pringles...... lol

was just at mums and she reckons bump has dropped a bit :shock: i was like :saywhat: but she said not to panic - by her estimation it had a way to go yet.... but still!!!!

any more news on logie and hannah?


----------



## jms895

I have posted a pic of my dropped bump in 3rd Tri, massive difference in 3 days. Maybe thats whats causing these pains?

I reckon everyone will start popping now!!

Pip next
Then Katie
Then Bean
Then Mammy pants
Shifter

Then everyone else....


----------



## pippam116

aww jade hope they go away for you, not long tigger! im going bed got pains myself n feel like my back is gonna split in two, nn xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## tiggertea

off to look at bump pic jade :)

nn pip- take care!


----------



## pippam116

not first pls i dont wanna im chickening out lol


----------



## mummymadness

Can i go high on the list to go soon lol ... Oscar may be able to read and shift his butt in to Labour Mode next week lol . xx .


----------



## jms895

Mummymadness you can be next on the list :cloud9: xxx

Pip sorry :finger: you got to go first hun :rofl:


----------



## pippam116

ty tigger im hanging about for a lil bit but will no doubt dissapear shortly, jade thats droped, my back :((((((((((((((((( whaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa lower back killing my dh sent me to bed cos i couldnt sit at all comfy


----------



## tiggertea

that's a dropped bump jade! :)

must take a pic of mine later/ in morning to see if there's any difference from last one....


----------



## pippam116

dont think that fair :finger: someone who aint done it before can go first lol, awww im gunna go sit on loo see if eases a bit sniff sniff


----------



## jms895

If I was 37 week I would GLADLY go first I am suffering!!

Pip hope bubba does not come out when you on loo!! After midnight then my predictions would be right!! :devil:


----------



## tiggertea

well ladies - i'm off.... had a cuppa tea and it's made me feel crappy. tink i need to get some sleep - all will be well in morning! lol

take care everyone - i'll give you til sunday pip - then you can be the next to pop.... 

nitey nite!


----------



## pippam116

i dont mind the suffering if she comes soon but not if i go anohter few weeks, no bubs down loo, but had a nice clear out, pains not gone, bumps rock solid had back probs for few weeks but higher up low at mo, im so gonna laugh when tomorrow passes n im still up the duff jade :finger: LOL


----------



## mummymadness

Yayyy i get to go on the list , Only fair as im 1 day after Shifter lol .

Im just talking to oscar asking him to read the list and understand , Some how i dont think hes taking a blind bit of notice lol .

Hope your pains ease off Pip , Allthow its very true you will go next lol just remember Breath you will be fine or scream and hoep for the best lol .

Your 37 week mark will rush round you watch Jade hun the weeks are going soooo quick :). And your bump has dropped lovely :). xxxxx .


----------



## pippam116

nn tigger xxx


----------



## jms895

NN Debz :hugs:


----------



## jms895

MM and Pip do you think my bump looks small? I do :cry:


----------



## pippam116

lmao mm, i will scream, my sink firmly fitted to wall in this house so no pulling it off like last time, scream i will sod the nabors, :lol: my dinner was nice katie didnt remind me of ur floaters 1 bit :)


----------



## mummymadness

Nooo hun you look fine , I keep saying im tiny well i feel it .
But today the lady at the asda check out said "How long you look like your ready to burst" , Now was that a compliment or an insult i dont know lol lol lol .

Honestly Jade you look great hun . xxx .


----------



## pippam116

it didnt but does now its dropped, not teeny just less pokey outy lol, mine did that when it first dropped now im like beached whale :D dont worry :finger:


----------



## jms895

MM you are teeny tiny lady and your bump is lovely in proportion to you ! :cloud9:


----------



## jms895

Pip thanks, it does look a lot smaller now since its moved down :rofl:

God I want to make it to 37 weeks, do you reckon I will?


----------



## mummymadness

I rekon dead on 37 weeks hun you will drop baby soo low hes gonna fight his way out lol .

It just feels strange me been small , I am quiet petite pre pregnancy but with Finnley i was hugeeeeee , i mean huge like a house had settled in me lol . x .


----------



## pippam116

i hope so, but u never know if u get alot of pain ring someone n get checked, safe not sorry ;) nn going bed xxx see u tomoz with bump intact ;)


----------



## jms895

NN pip :finger:


----------



## Dani_b

night all those who are going to bed.
hope those who want their babies have them soon.
i know mine is staying put for now


----------



## lolly101

morning!!!happy valentines everyone!!!

Well MIL has just made me a cup of tea!!!Lovely!!!DH still asleep!!!

:hugs: to everyone

Jade if you go at 37 weeks you be 4th March!!!
I'll have a look at bump pics in a mo!!!

Katie your plug floater made me laugh. When Des was little he had a bath with his sister..she did a poo in the bath!!! Now thats the sort of floater you don't want!!!:rofl::rofl::rofl:

Pip hope you slept better last night...We got curry tomorrow yumyum!!!Korma for me I ain't setting anything off yet, we decorating madly this weekend...just wanna get that done first!!!

Katy glad Luke rang


----------



## pippam116

morning ladies n gents, happy valentines day :hugs: had a sorta ok sleep in the end, been up hours, and now staying put in bed cos done all the house. i just slipped on a wrapper that kids dropped and went flying landed on myback after n wacked it on the worktop :( scared myself sat on the floor for about ten mins before moving :lol:


----------



## pippam116

:happydance: 37 weeks :happydance:


----------



## Dani_b

dont be falling down to try get baby out


----------



## KatienSam

Happy Valentines Day ladies - will we have any cupid babies born today (or as a result of tonight, tomorrow! lol)

congrats on making 37 weeks Pip!!!
Any news on Logie and Hannah yet?
xx


----------



## pippam116

Dani was that a joke or u suggesting i would do such a thing?? 

thankyou Katie. 

I was wondering the same thing, its quiet this morning, hmmm, i hopethey are doing ok. will text aurora shortly too see if theres any news.

anything nice planned today katie?


----------



## KatienSam

Not really Pip, going to view a house, maybe do a bit of shopping with my sister and tonight OH is cooking a romantic meal!

Going to have a raspberry leaf in a mo and have a bounce on the ol' birthing ball see if i can get something going, dont really want a valentines day baby though, thats romance out the window for the rest of your life lol

xx


----------



## pippam116

:lol: romance whats romance, by the time my 3rd arrives it will have already been out the window for 5 yrs :rofl: my eldest made a valentines card for me n dh in school, awww bless . Im doing sod all today, thats it now feet up except for a bacon sarni later. i got my rasberry leaf tea, :)


----------



## katycam

Morning all, hope you all have lovely days with your oh's. Im just going to make myself breakfast in bed lol.


----------



## pippam116

lol happy v day katy, :hugs: dh not home today so i on me tod too :hugs: make me sum ;)


----------



## katycam

going to make pancakes with raisins and lemon yummy


----------



## tiggertea

happy valentines day girlies!


----------



## Dani_b

sounds yummy katy


----------



## pippam116

u 2 debs :hugs:


----------



## KatienSam

I wanted breakfast in bed but OH was asleep and i was starving so i had to get up, should have kicked him really eh!


xxx


----------



## pippam116

:rofl:


----------



## tiggertea

ooooh i just got breakfast in bed :shock:

heart shaped toast and tea. hehehe


----------



## pippam116

awwwwwwwwwwwwwwww


----------



## pippam116

just heard from Aurora, still in hosp and still has to stay in incase of pe seizure, and still talk of induction at 36 weeks, feeling rotten :hugs: xxx


----------



## lolly101

Awww Debz thats lovely...

Pip you be careful hun...:hugs:

Katy I want pancakes!!! I could be at yours in 40 mins!!!:rofl:

Poor Aurora....I've txt her too and she says shes slept a bit but feels rotten...

right I'm off the the shops to buy baguettes for lunch!!Food food!!!!


----------



## lolly101

meant to say MM was the closest to Hannahs weight as far as I can see!!! she guessed 8lb!!! We were all thinking term weight....:hugs:


----------



## mummymadness

Happy Valentines Day ladies .

I got a home made card from Andy and the Kids awwwwwwwwwwww , I told him not to bother spenidng tonnes of money as i had a birthday only the other week and pennies are tight , I was very much more happier to recieve my home made card and have my morning lie in :) .

So sorry to hear Auora still isnt well bless her .

Hope every ones well ? . Im still in my dressing gown lol . xxx .


Whoooo i was closest lol .Yayyyy whats my prize lol lol .


----------



## pippam116

lol mm, nowt wrong with hand made card, ive had a date with a tube of anusol this morning, i know grapes are given to the poorly, but i always get a hefty bunch just before its pushing time :lol:


----------



## jms895

Morning ladies!!

Pip see you and bubs are still intact!!?? For now :lol: you be careful though

Congrats on 37 weeks!

Happy V day everyone

Well I had a shit morning up to yet, not sure if you seen news on BBC 4 local people died in a car crash last night, 1 of them i know, 2 others not been identified yet. Then my best mate rang and her BIL got killed last night too, he is a farmer and got sucked into the tractor machine :shock: her poor sister is in bits and they have a little baby boy :cry:

So I got up and had a soak in bath, cant be bothered to do shit all now.

Hugs to Aurora and Logie xx


----------



## mummymadness

Awwww Jade sorry to hear all the bad news in yoru area , Not a nice way to celebrate Valentines day .

I baught the Cinemagic Channel for £5 a month extra today for layla .
We have sat and watched Mr magoo , Wonder emporium , Brother bear . And loads more to come lol , Still in dressing gown . House looks like ww3 has hit and i just dont care lol.

Had omlette and toast for Dinner ,And i didnt cook whooooo gotta love Weekends and Valentines . xxx .


----------



## Deb_baby

:hugs: jade, that awful news to hear!


----------



## Deb_baby

i had a big surprise this morning.

Stuart dissappeared for ages out of the house this morning so i thought he was going to get stuff for breakfast. i was wrong no breakfast.

but he came into bedroom with a new Dumbo bear for me from the baby and he gave me 24 red roses and a bottle of pink champagne! and he went out and bought stuff for dinner tonight too.

i feel really bad though cos i just got him a card and we decided money was tight this month so wed just get each other a card...so me being stupid only bought him the card and one from baby too ( feel so bad now) although he has said the best present would be the baby to arrive but i dont think thats going to happen :rofl:


----------



## jms895

Deb and MM glad you are having nice days :hugs:


----------



## pippam116

sorry to hear of all ur bad news jade :hugs: 

is there any news on logie?

yes bubs still in contact, i give u till midnight to pick the next date :lol: , just had a friend over for coffee, and im exhausted now.


----------



## KatienSam

oh jade :hugs:

Glad everyone elses days seem to be good! I have just been to view a house which we love.. crazy woman thinking of moving when baby could be here anytime! Going to put in an application first thing monday morning and hope we get it (lots of interested parties and me being out of emplyment prob not going to help) but the person who owns the house was an x-factor finalist a couple of years ago... wow, he had a big piano in his dining room and all his xfactor badges etc around the house with a gold disk for his album!

i was a little star struck even though we didnt meet him lol

nothing on the baby side though, but im kinda hoping it will either arrive very soon or wait til im overdue now as i want to move into this new house in 2 weeks time ha ha!

xx


----------



## jms895

I am drinking raspberry leaf tea contemplating cleaning the bathroom I really cant be bothered but house is a tip!

Hoping the chinese will cheer me up later xx


----------



## jms895

Katie hope you get the house hun :hugs:


----------



## KatienSam

Thanks hun, me to! its amazing! and a beautiful location right near the beach so i can take baby for walk along the cliff tops with the dog or go onto the beach. Plus its a bungalow type chalet so cleaning it will be easy with just two bedrooms on the top floor (both with en-suite, not that the baby needs its own bathroom lol) but cleaning downstairs will be awesome. nice sized garden with jacuzzi for the summer!

needs a bit of decoration but other than that its just perfect!

fingers crossed eh!

xx


----------



## jms895

Sounds like a dream :cloud9: when do i move in? :lol:


----------



## mummymadness

Got a Message from Logie just now .

Baby hannah is off ventilator doing well :) , She staying at a different hospital to Logie still thwo untill Tomorrow maybe Monday .

I sent our well wishes girls . xx .


----------



## KatienSam

aww glad hannah has picked up, maybe it was the initial shock of being whipped from her lovely warm home into the bloomin cold! Hope Logie gets to be with her very soon!

xx


----------



## Deb_baby

ooh Katie which x factor finalist was it?( i like to be nosey!:laughing:)


----------



## mummymadness

I was just wondering that too Deb lol .


----------



## jms895

Thats great news Gemma thanks

Hannah and Logie :hugs: to you both xx


----------



## jms895

Bin man Andy for a guess :lol:


----------



## Deb_baby

i think probably that steve brookstein.....oooh shayne ward *drools*


----------



## jms895

Oooh Shayne Ward!!!!! drool


----------



## mummymadness

Lol Look at you drooolong ladies lol .

My Guess is hummmmmm ... Andy Bin man too .


----------



## Deb_baby

i cant think of anyone else :doh:

If Katie gets this house who's all going to hers for the summer? :rofl:

anybody else notice the forum got really quiet without Caz haha. x


----------



## jms895

Yes it is quiet!! he he

Katie yes we all want an invite for the jacuzzi party!! We can all bring Bubbas :rofl:

Well I have done f*** all today OH told me to put my feet up bless him, says he will clean the bathroom (!) after he has painted the hall ceiling bless him. 

Well in about an hour am gonna get me glad rags on and make meself half decent for the meal! Not worn make up in months I dont think :D


----------



## katycam

oooh jacuzzi :) jealous x


----------



## jms895

Hi Katy did you enjoy your pancakes?


----------



## katycam

yes thanks they were yummy :)
got some pasta to have my romantic meal for one! luke was going to call today but hasnt :( its 4 1/2 hours ahead over there so doubt ill get one now.

you ok?


----------



## jms895

I am fine thanks, just a bit shocked about all the shitty news from last night!

Will feel a bit better when I get some slap on my face and get the cement mixer turned on :rofl:

Hope Luke rings tomorrow hun xx :hugs:


----------



## katycam

:hug: thats awful :( 

cement mixer :rofl:


----------



## mummymadness

Hope he rings tommorrow to cheer you up Katy . x .


----------



## katycam

hes probably been sent out again somewhere, i got to speak to him yesterday so i shouldnt sulk! just miss him, especially on valentines day


----------



## jms895

He will be back in no time hun :hugs:


----------



## Deb_baby

do use know something i dont that use are saying andy the bin man? * scratches head...hmmm*

just away to have our homecooked meal.

why is there nothing on the television :hissy: i'm bored of watching football or tennis today...


----------



## jms895

I just cleaned the kitchen :D

Fed the doggies a treat Mince beef and onions :D

Gonna get ready soonnnnnnnnn when I can be bothered :lol:


----------



## tiggertea

hi ladies!!!!

omg i've been busy 2day! lol - wrecked now!

i went grocery shoppin first (oh joy!)
then came home and scrubbed the house literally from top to bottom!!!! (again!!) only finished now :) hubby reckons i'm nesting again lol

speaking of hubby.... he painted the bub's room 2day :happydance: and made me a luvly stir fry for tea :) 



did anyone text holly the updates on aurora and logie? if not i'll do it now.....


----------



## jms895

Debz no I didnt please text her.

Well done you on the spring clean!!

I need to do some more tomorrow but its hard as there is paint, plaster and crap all over and you do it then next day you think what was the point!!

Put your feet up :hugs:


----------



## tiggertea

i'll be sleeping by 8pm at this rate :rofl: happy v'tines hubby - snore snore lol

i'll txt holly then. :)
what time u off out at jade?


----------



## jms895

About half 8, we are booked in for 9.30 as struggled to get a table

Starving now, could eat a bloody table :rofl:

Still need to get ready.......What to wear.......

Big floaty top covering bump or sexy top showing my FF whoppers and baby bump off? :D


----------



## KatienSam

sorry ladies i went out to try and stop my pains! got period pains earlier and decided a walk around asda might help which it seems to have!

It wasnt andy the bin man (i dont even know who he is!) it was ben mills? He came third after leona lewis and ray quinn i think! Had long hair and played the piano?! he was from medway but apparently he lives round the corner from me now and i want his house ha ha!

xx


----------



## KatienSam

sorry to be so unlady like Jade but "get ya tits out"! show the bad boys off!

xx


----------



## jms895

Yes I remember him, long hair and sang like Rod Stweart????


So advice on the top ladieS?


----------



## tiggertea

ul def b ready for it then jade!
hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm show off those giant bbs me thinks -v'tines is one of those days ul actually get away with it without ppl tlking bout ya! :rofl:

ooooh katie, i remember him. i'd want his house too if i were that close - it sounds lush!!!


----------



## jms895

Thanks Katie, sorry posted that at the same time!!

If I am pleased with the result of me make over I will post a pic :D

But I really am starved now.... cant wait for my mussels in garlic and ginger and aromatic duck :munch:


----------



## jms895

oh by the way can baby 'unengage'? He seems to have come up high again :lol:


----------



## KatienSam

My OH is cooking a romantic meal for us, we have a pork loin with apples and onions and pots etc (and crackling hmmm), he has even got me one of those tiny bottles of wine to have with my dinner, i may have a mouthful tonight and a mouthful tomorrow night or something (of the wine ;) )lol

lots of valentines bonking going on tonight i guess, maybe we will have some babys tomorrow or at least some signs of some babies appearing lol

xxx


----------



## KatienSam

babys can pop in and out of ur pelvis but i doubt he will come all the way out and do the okey cokey or anything lol xx (i dont think its that common for them to come out either)


----------



## jms895

maybe he just changed position ??

I gonna have one of those teeny bottles of red tonight!! Treat myself....

Dinner sounds lush Katie

:sulk: still need an invite for the jacuzzi beach party.mmffffff


----------



## KatienSam

where does everyone live?! we need a map and to put a dot of all our locations to see where we could all meet up, if possible! I very much doubt you lot would come all the way down here for a day in the garden bath lol you are all welcome if we get the house lol


----------



## tiggertea

lol enjoy being wined and dined girlies!
i'm a rugby widow again at the mo lol - blinkin six nations!!!!

jade - who waits for an invite - we all just show up!!!


----------



## tiggertea

hehehe i'm across the irish sea so don't think many of ya would wanna journey THAT far..... and it always rains.... :rofl: (good job i don't work for Northern Ireland Tourism!)


----------



## jms895

A meet up would be brill but we are so spread out!! Midlands would be best as in the middle but I am biased as I live in midlands :lol:
Also depends on who drives....
Think Debz is in N Ireland....
MM close to me, as is Jo jo and Caz


----------



## KatienSam

i live in kent so thats at the very south-east you can get in the UK lol god knows how long it would take me to drive to the midlands lol!

i would have to get several trains lol

xx


----------



## pippam116

evening ladies, those going out for dinner enjoy! 

Jade :finger: get ur baps out n stop cursing me i got pains :lol:

no bonking in my ouse tonight katie :lol: strictly a no no :rofl: but enjoy ur mouthful :rofl:

had some flowers and this sounds paethetic, but a new kettle cos mine broke yesterday and was having perfume but begged for the kettle this morn which cost more than the perfume :rofl:, propped up in bed for the evening i think, so whos entertaining me tonight?

:hugs:


----------



## tiggertea

we could hire a helicopter and have it zoom us all in.... :rofl:


----------



## jms895

Forget the meet then until one of us wins the lottery or marries Brad Pitt who will pay for the chaffeurs to pick us up

Pip :finger: still 5 hours left of today, still time for a fast labour!! oooohhhhhh


----------



## jms895

I really should get ready soon, need to straighten my hair........ turn on the cement mixer...... find a top to wear that covers my bump.....


----------



## mummymadness

Thanks for offering to text Holly Debz hun , I was going to but ran out of credit texting Suzanne lol .

I just went to order chinese take away for tea 2 bloody hours delivery time !!!!!!! I mean i know there popular but thats stupid .
I am now contemplating Cheese on Toast or Bean on toast :( .

Going to have to stop Finnley screaming the house down first , I dont think nothings happening in this house tonight just screaming babys and beans on Toast lol lol Ohhh the joys . xxxxx .


----------



## pippam116

lol jade, 5 hours i could have 10 in that! :rofl: but think i just in desperate need of a number 2 :( cream not working and i couldnt possible eat drink ne thing else till its sorted. hahah :finger: tmi warning too late lol


----------



## KatienSam

do u recon you could do it in 5 hours pip lol?

what was your quickest labour?

xx


----------



## tiggertea

lol - pip i still give you til 2moro :)

and yep - marrying brad pitt sounds like a plan jade.... shall we all fight for him? :)


----------



## jms895

Pip bless ya hun hope you feel better soon and manage to 'go'

Hope i dont miss Siennas birth whilst I am troffing duck.....

That reminds me.... duck with a dick :rofl:


----------



## pippam116

mm mine are playing up,cheese on toast mmm i have cajun chicken butterflied fillets, homemade ones, and jackets and salad but no rooom :(((((((((((((((((((


----------



## jms895

Debz I would win.... I would even sacrifice an arctic roll for some loving off mr pitt


----------



## tiggertea

no probs Gemma - I text holly all the latest news so she's up 2 date!


----------



## KatienSam

im getting lots of pains that feel like im going to have the runs (TMI). and i have a back ache but its up the top. plus BH's every now and again, im really falling apart :rofl:

dont know what to do with myself while i wait for my dinner, have a bounce, drink some tea or just sit on my fat ass and chat on here lol

xx


----------



## tiggertea

jms895 said:


> Debz I would win.... I would even sacrifice an arctic roll for some loving off mr pitt

:rofl: hmmmmmm fair enough trade maybe.... :lol:


----------



## pippam116

lmfao r u joking katie? my first was 50 mins from momment waters went, was at hosp ten mins after they went and 40 mins later had her, pains started after id been there 10 mins or so.

second was summink daft like 19 mins, from first pain n waters went about 2 mins before she flew out. 

i've prepared for same again but consultant thinks its gonna be quicker even if only by 2-10 mins quicker.

so yes 5 hours is plenty, i was home after hour odd on second lol


----------



## jms895

Katie you can balance on the ball with the laptop on yout knee and the tea in the other hand................ surely!!


----------



## KatienSam

Jade - you will be thinking of that duck with a dick now while your eating your chinese! i bet it makes you giggle and you have to explain it to OH! he will ban you from coming on here


----------



## tiggertea

katie - have a bounce while drinking tea and chatting on here.... multitasking at it's finest!!!

EDIT: great minds jade!


----------



## jms895

pippam116 said:


> lmfao r u joking katie? my first was 50 mins from momment waters went, was at hosp ten mins after they went and 40 mins later had her, pains started after id been there 10 mins or so.
> 
> second was summink daft like 19 mins, from first pain n waters went about 2 mins before she flew out.
> 
> i've prepared for same again but consultant thinks its gonna be quicker even if only by 2-10 mins quicker.
> 
> so yes 5 hours is plenty, i was home after hour odd on second lol

Give me strength.......... I have visions of Sienna shooting across the room in one push with everyone holding a sheet out to catch her :rofl:


----------



## mummymadness

Phewwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww Dilemma over , Now were having Kebab mmmm Its a proper resturant that delivers so not liek your local take away sooo yummy there delivery is 45 mins , A bit better than 2 bloody hours lol .

Glad Holly knows all now Debz thanks you hunny . xx .

Ohhhh Girls lets get some Babies comming tonight , We all need some new baby piccys to cooo over lol . xxx .


----------



## KatienSam

excuse my french but f**king hell pip thats like super speed delivery! can you do mine for me!? lol

xx


----------



## jms895

I will check the duck has no dick before I eat it!! :D

By the way got me polar bear this morning :dance:


----------



## pippam116

i hate them high up back pains katie, i get them on and off, its when there low that its worse im glad not had low ones yet, id sit n chat with some rl tea :) x


----------



## tiggertea

jms895 said:


> Give me strength.......... I have visions of Sienna shooting across the room in one push with everyone holding a sheet out to catch her :rofl:

:rofl::rofl::rofl:

almost wet myself then!!!


----------



## jms895

KatienSam said:


> excuse my french but f**king hell pip thats like super speed delivery! can you do mine for me!? lol
> 
> xx

And mine!!!! F*** me Pip must have ate the raspberry tea plantation.......


MM enjoy the kebab hun


----------



## KatienSam

u could have a poo and not realise you have had the baby down the toilet!

i dont think i can balance everything to multitask, plus i get seasick if im moving (bouncing) and trying to read, and if i got raspberry leaf on my new laptop OH would be in a right mood and i wouldnt get any :sex: tonight! havent bonked in a very long time so im holding out hope for a bit of loving tonight :rofl:

xx


----------



## tiggertea

well ladies i'm gonna go for a little walk around my sparkly house.... having a few BH and think i need to change position!

If i'm not back on before you all eat (ducks with or without dicks, or kebabs etc) ENJOY ladies!

oh, and remember - only get frisky tonight if you are ready for "the arrival" :rofl:


----------



## jms895

Shame you havnt got a duck with a dick strap on Katie...... :rofl:


----------



## pippam116

lol jade, leila did come out in one push, the whole of her not just her head lol, they didnt get chance to unwrap cord before shoulders out, :lol: but she was only 5lb ( thats my excuse) :rofl: 

no ta katie im already bricking it, no matter how much i want her here, i cant prepare cos once she decides to come out theres no stopping her, wont be a txt im in labour will be a text saying had her lol. i do get worried cos baby gets stressed cos its such a shock entering so quick.

xx


----------



## jms895

Yes I am off to get ready now...... MUST GET ASS INTO GEAR!!!!

Catch up soon ladies :finger:


----------



## KatienSam

i know i did say to OH if he doesnt get over the "poking baby in the head" thing i may have to buy a duck with a dick...


----------



## KatienSam

Jade :finger: - pee off and get ready lol


----------



## pippam116

enjoy ur waddle i mean walk debs, :lol: 1 a day rl tea on chloe 32 weeks till 35 weeks then 2 a day till 36 weeks when she came, leila same till 37 weeks n this time i barely remember 1 a day :rofl:


----------



## mummymadness

Right Kids finally quiet phewww, Going to snuggle night ladies . Enjoy :) .


----------



## pippam116

:rofl: katie, be careful with duck with a dick, plastic do more damage than flesh :lol: ( midwife makes a point of telling me) do i look like i use one? :lol:


----------



## pippam116

night mm and u enjoy! :hugs:


----------



## mummymadness

Thanks Pip hun , And dont go flying baby out in 2 seconds flat when non of us are here lol . xxxx .


----------



## KatienSam

yeah i best go watch ant n dec's sat night takeaway while dinner is being dished up!

had a text from caz - she is doing good, even tackled tesco!

i will prob be back on later to check pip isnt firing her bub out lol

xx


----------



## pippam116

its alrite bubs cant fall far i have one of them really low leather beds, :rofl:


----------



## pippam116

lol katie, thanks i think :lol: i'll be back on shortly too off to watch some tv with dh and my kettle :rofl:

xx


----------



## tiggertea

i'm back! lol - will continue my short wanders periodically tho!

what you lot think of this:
https://www.next.co.uk/shopping/homeware/nurseryandbaby/4/6

it's one of the very-likely options for the nursery right now....


----------



## pippam116

v.nice deb :) 

i been sent back to bed, am feeling bit funny downstairs


----------



## pippam116

where is everyone, i feeling like waters n bubs head is bulging out, if i could reach id have a feel.:rofl: think im gunna walk up n down the stairs for ten mins, if theres summink going on atleast it will get on with it lol.


----------



## mummymadness

Im back ... OH scoffed Kebab , Gave me a quick kiss then slumped on the sofa to watch bloody Torchwood , I been bombed out on V day for Torchwood :( .

Ohhhhhh Pip feeling Funny do i detect Baby showing up real soon :) .

I love the nursery picking Debz :) . x .


----------



## mummymadness

Im here Pip im Here ...


----------



## tiggertea

hmmm i'm still deciding! lol 
very hard to find something bright and unisex...... we have the walls in cream and i'm putting multi-colour and silver stars on too. silver curtains.

ooooh pip :shock: how "funny" is funny?!
EDIT: oooooh pip! reckon bubs is about to shoot into the world?!


----------



## mummymadness

Oooooo Stars sound good , Good thinking batman :) .

I did laylas room Unisex , Even thow i knew she was a girl lol It was in my old house tiny room , I did Yellow and Mint green each wall one of the colours , Then a nice thick soft padded ABC border up ... Added some of thoose glow in the dark stars to the ceiling :) .
It will look great hun .

PIP were are u ?????????????????????

Ooooo i managed to get a grunt from OH as break is on torchwood now lol .


----------



## pippam116

dh dished up grub, and sat on sfa as if couldnt move, just loooking into space gripping arms of chair, felt awful odd, upstaurs now n feels like next time it moves theyll go, i remember on leila telling the paramedic my waters were gunna go and he looked at me like i was stupid and then they gushed about 2 seconds later, i just feel weird,


----------



## pippam116

am here with me legs wrapped round my body pillow from lidl, lol


----------



## tiggertea

do u think pip's about to go?! :shock:
Shouts: PIP - ARE U OK?!

i love stars lol and i thought at least with stars, all needs changed for a significant time will be bedding.... :blush: i know, i know - cheapskate! lol

laylas first room sounds lovely too. :cloud9:

my hubby recorded the first 6 nations match today and is currently watching that.... oh the romance! :rofl: we got a right pair didn't we!?!?!


----------



## mummymadness

Oooooo see every ones busy and me and debz will be here yayyyy .

Ill see if i can hear your waters ill keep a listen out lol .

Ohhh and Debz Mental reminder for today , You dont like eggs PMSL .


----------



## tiggertea

ooooh pip :hugs:


----------



## pippam116

i crapping myself now lol, least if nothing comes i kept u on ur toes lol. rooms sound luvly and i loved the design, :hugs:


----------



## tiggertea

oooh good luck hun


----------



## mummymadness

Good luck , Im still listening at the window to hear your waters go , Get running up the stairs lollollol .


----------



## pippam116

:rofl:


----------



## tiggertea

ooooh i dunno what to do with myself now... all jumpy for you pip!!!


----------



## pippam116

creaky floor boards spoiling my pacing for me :lol:


----------



## mummymadness

Ooooo me and Debz are on Tender hooks here lol . xx .


----------



## pippam116

lol Deb, i just been loo and im all sorta swollen down there but not sore like it has bene in past, talk about pressure. my inny just become an outty apologies for TMI lol


----------



## mummymadness

HaHaHaHaHa ...

Is there any contractions yet hun ? ... Lets get the pain cranked up for you (I mean that in the nicest possible way honest lol) .


----------



## pippam116

not at mo, if i get even one ill be gone cos they come fast n furious, wach now it will jsut bloody stop grrr cant i coax her out,


----------



## mummymadness

She will come you watch , Them waters will go within 30 mins you watch i was phsycic in a previous life (Well i think lol) .


----------



## pippam116

:rofl: i dunno wat to do wiv meself


----------



## MummyCat

heya... hope you're all well and having a lovely Valentines day!!!

Pip... best of luck hun, keeping all things crossed that you have a trouble free delivery (that looks likely to happen soon!!)
Glad Logie and Hannah and Aurora are okay!

Jade hun.... awful news chicken! Hope you're okay! I've had a rough day so off to bed now! nn!! xx


----------



## tiggertea

oooooh i dunno - pineapple? rl tea? :sex:?
:rofl: y is it at times like these the "sure fire starters" all go out of my head?! :rofl:


----------



## pippam116

ty mummycat, either that or she just testing the waters. nn hun xx

rl tea i think i go get one, sod pineaple, but im hungry n i still need number 2 so may go stuff my face with huge ammounts of other fruit to try shift my back log :lol:


----------



## katycam

oooh pip i reckon you are gunna pop on valentines day :)
i felt funny earlier when i was out shopping, had really strong bh and almost fell over because it hurt! just laying down now chilling.
hope everyones evenings are going ok x


----------



## pippam116

sex off limits, deb, not allowed since bleed lol


----------



## pippam116

ta katy who knows, aww keep resting then, best thing for u, brb getting my rlt


----------



## tiggertea

oooops forgot bout that pip :blush: sorry....


Still haven't managed to get RL tea :blush: never remember when i'm out and about!

I just finished my baby announcement cards, well the final design at least! :lol:


----------



## mummymadness

Ooooo good luck .... You got a good plan of action .

Katy hope your resting is going well .x .


----------



## tiggertea

i don't wanna go to bed now in case pip pops and i don't know bout it! lol

keep resting katy :)


----------



## katycam

i hate not being able to do anything its pants. keep getting headaches though when i am busy! one day ill listen to midwife and actually do as im told!

im getting used to the rlt now, quite liking the taste. just had a massive bowl of ice cream for dinner lol!

oh yeah that reminds me, i got told off at the midwife because there was glucose in my wee, she asked if id had breakfast and i had to admit i had cheesecake! lmao!!


----------



## tiggertea

:rofl: only a march mum could justify cheesecake for brekkie!


----------



## pippam116

:rofl: re the cheesecake, got my rlt too hot to drink yet, but tastes much better double strength, had 2 bh's quite painful just now, maybe the running upstairs did it, when i say running i mean snails pace as apposed to waddle lol


----------



## katycam

lol ive forgotton what it feels like to walk normally let alone run!!

anyways im off to sleep im shattered. pip try and text me if anything happens!!

speak in morning girlies, hope you enjoy the rest of valentines day :)


----------



## pippam116

if anything happens hun i txt all my buddies, will draft one now saying its on way lol, but im getting doubtful now grrr sleep tight xxxxxx


----------



## KatienSam

Pip what are you trying to do to us! keeping everyone on their toes lol!! how you feeling?

I am having hicks but nothing special, wait til i get OH to bed :sex: that may shake things up a bit lol

had half of one of those tiny bottles of red wine and it gave me the giggles so i had to stop! ha ha! My dinner was amazing, felt all lovely and loved up which is what it is all about. Im so lucky to have an amazing husband to be, couldnt ask for more :cloud9:

xx


----------



## Deb_baby

oooooh!!! i think you'll have her in the wee hours of the morning :)

i'm just watching that film knocked up just now, so funny.

How you feeling now Pip? xx


----------



## tiggertea

glad you had a fab nite katie - good luck with the "eviction" attempt :winkwink:

me and gem were tv widows :lol:


----------



## pippam116

aww glad u had a luvly evening katie, i have no idea what bubs is up to but summink going on, im finishing off my rlt then may consider trying to get some kip, though i slept most of the day, dont mean to panick any of you, if she doesnt arrive by the morn ill keep shtum when i get feelings lol, u be on egg shells all the time :rofl: need to stick some more anusol on but kinda trying not to, dont want waters going n ending up with grapes cream on me other bits, poor baby have local anasthtc in her eyes, lol


----------



## KatienSam

lol im now a call of duty widow, OH is obsessed with that bloomin game!

Baby has hiccups which feel like they are in my bumhole which is a great feeling... not!

think its the wine given baby drunk hiccups!?

the dog got the pork bones after we had our dinner and OH gave him his favourite teddybear which he proceeded to hump for about an hour, we had to take it back off him and now the dog is laying on the floor shagged out with his paws in the air looking knackered, its quite amusing really!

xx


----------



## tiggertea

:rofl: no pip we WANT to know.... we excited for you hun :hugs:

enjoy your rest x


i think i'm gonna head off now too - can hardly keep my eyes open :rofl:


----------



## pippam116

few tightenings but still damn sure they bh, just the old fanwah that feels like its taking a good seeing to :lol:

xx


----------



## KatienSam

pip do you not stick anusol up your bum? surely your bumhole doesnt turn inside out when you have baby?! (please dont tell me if it actually does :rofl:)


----------



## pippam116

lol tigger, :hugs: and nn

:rofl: katie, that made me laugh :D and i know bout the hickups in ur bum hole feeling get it often hahahah, i always check i havnt sat on dh phone :rofl:


----------



## Deb_baby

i'm getting a bath run for me from OH will be taking phone with me just incase hehe.

Just saw pictures of Scarlett on Caz's facebook, she's sooo cute.

I've hardly felt anything today baby had hiccups at about 9am then just before 5pm but nothing else except hiccups. got pains at bottom of bump and in lady bits belly keeps tightening up too. it hurts sometimes too :(


----------



## pippam116

hahahahah :rofl: katie, i was always advised with last dd, near end to be careful with ammount you use especially if your unfortunate to have just used some and your lying down n you rwaters go it sort of gets all mixed up, also when you wipe if any has traveld in the wrong direction ur spreading the local anasthtc to other regions :rofl: so im laying off on it for a while see if things settle!


----------



## KatienSam

its a really weird feeling isnt it?! sometimes i can cope with it but other times it seriously disturbs me!

I have another person in my body that has the hiccups!? i havent even met this person yet and it lives inside me. its like a horror film or something, like alien!


----------



## pippam116

aww deb try a nice warm bath, keep an eye on it :hugs:

ohh i wanna see caz's pic now im off for a nose! :)

xx


----------



## pippam116

it is an odd feeling i can completely see where ur coming from,


----------



## lolly101

Pip hope you are ok hun...I'm gonna have to stay on here all night now to see if anything happens!!!

Katie I get hiccups that feel like they are coming out of my bumhole!!!:rofl:not nice!!

I am a "the next karate kid" widow!!! These men get us then change totally!!!


----------



## pippam116

yes i fine not in any pain :hugs: just getting over excited about jack shite ;) . if anything happens u'll know within the hour off me, or if not i text buddies as soon as. but i got feeling it may just be cervix getting ready so still all gd. xxx


----------



## mummymadness

I went off to have an argument expecting Pip to be screaming the house down pushing lol lol .

Im no offically Pis*ed off , Andy can kiss my As* Literally . When it comes to oooo i promise you a massage and you know a bit of the other .
Then suddenly He causes a row , Bit convinient ... Silly little stupid row , He can Fu** right off i tell ya .
I went and sulked upstairs , Untill i couldnt resist checking on here any more sooo stomped down and told him in no uncertain terms to not say a bloody word to me or i will get a divorce .
Arghhhhh stupid Valentines day :( .


----------



## pippam116

that reminds me have u heard ne thing more off aurora lolly? i been a bit slack on the texts today, either been eating or sleeping and can see phone from here but its charging n cant reach nor can i be arsed to go get it.


----------



## icculcaz

pippam116 said:


> :rofl: katie, be careful with duck with a dick, plastic do more damage than flesh :lol: ( midwife makes a point of telling me) do i look like i use one? :lol:

wonder why my mw has neglected to tell me that???? :rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## pippam116

:hugs: mm, :finger: to men !


----------



## pippam116

oh the caz pasty returns :hugs: congrats hun! thats cos she prob scared u will use her duck wiv a dick on her :rofl: hows bubs and mummy doing???
xx


----------



## mummymadness

Big style Pip lol ...

Caz nice to see you online . x .


----------



## icculcaz

tiggertea said:


> :rofl: only a march mum could justify cheesecake for brekkie!

it was cheesecake heaven in hosp this week laydeeez. :)



hope ur all having fun n getting those babies out tonight ;)

have posted all scaletts pics on FB if any1 wants to see em. :) will catch up here later.


----------



## mummymadness

Ooooo i aint got FB :( .
I bet shes a beauty :) . Did get a sneak peek at one little photo allready :) .


----------



## pippam116

luvin the pics caz,


----------



## lolly101

Pip not heard from Aurora since about lunchtime...she said she felt rotten..bless her

MM hope DH makes it up to you hun...men!:hugs:

Caz!! Welcome back!! will go and look on FB in a mo!!!Hope you are doing ok...we missed you!


----------



## icculcaz

yeah that pics weeny n scarletts about 1 minute old!!!! heres a clearer 1 that was taken the day after... when mummy had finished being faffed with and recovered from theatre and could finally walk again.... grrrrrrr.... :rofl: trust me, do all ya can to get that placenta out on ur own cos being epiduralled up , taken to theatre and sum shovel handed doctor ramming a hand up your minge and scraping out ur insides with his hand removing placenta bit by bit aint fun!
 



Attached Files:







SP_A0043.jpg
File size: 84.2 KB
Views: 9


----------



## pippam116

yeah thats the last i heard, will text plenty tomorrow bet shes really bored, and fed up.


----------



## mummymadness

oohhhhhh my shes soooooooooooooo lovely i wanna take her home , Awwwwww sooo cute.

Thanks for the detail on the docs and your placenta hun HaHaHa , I have a feeling every march mummy will push like a trooper now to get that placenta out . x .


----------



## pippam116

icculcaz said:


> yeah that pics weeny n scarletts about 1 minute old!!!! heres a clearer 1 that was taken the day after... when mummy had finished being faffed with and recovered from theatre and could finally walk again.... grrrrrrr.... :rofl: trust me, do all ya can to get that placenta out on ur own cos being epiduralled up , taken to theatre and sum shovel handed doctor ramming a hand up your minge and scraping out ur insides with his hand removing placenta bit by bit aint fun!

gorgeous n ouch!:cloud9:

mine always flies out , did it just not wanna come out?:hugs:


----------



## icculcaz

mine refused to detach itself from my uterus walls....... which was nice..... but can i just say, 3 kids, 3 normal births and NO STITCHES OR TEARS ........ OH YEAH I GOT IT IM GOOD!!!!! lmao

trust what ur body says and dont panic when the head comes, take it steady and your fanny wont get sore. ;)


----------



## icculcaz

mine usually come out, but this time i think my body just said oi its not time yet, you have the baby, im keepin this.. k thx bai... lol


----------



## KatienSam

oh bloomin hell caz dont say that :rofl: 

she is a beaut tho eh :cloud9:

so im in two minds about having this baby now...

gorgeous baby v's man with spade hands up my mini (or maxi?! :shock:)

argh its a toughie!

xx


----------



## lolly101

Caz just been on FB..Scarlett is so ickle!! shes gorge!!!


----------



## pippam116

:rofl: good advice, but my fanny is already sore? lol and thats just thinking about it :lol:


----------



## KatienSam

:ignore:


----------



## icculcaz

hehehehehe

anyhoo im off to bed now laydeez. will catch up tmz. byeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## mummymadness

Lol ... Katie i guess its tooo late to change your mind now ehhh lol ?.
You rekon we can all go to the pet shop and ask for swopsies on a puppy lol .


----------



## pippam116

nn caz. xx


hahahahah mm


----------



## KatienSam

where is that god damn receipt.... :rofl:

im going to bed on that note i think... no bonking for OH now, jeeeeez what have i let myself in for?!

im getting braxton hicks that are making my eyes water now, i wasnt sure if it was caz's description or the hick at first but just had another one and its defo the hick lol

xx


----------



## mummymadness

Im gonna swap Bump for a Puppy and stupid Hubby for a kitten ....

Then my life will be normal and peacefull once again lol .

The stupid Man has the ordeasity , To go sulk upstairs ... Im the one in the mood , Since when does he have the right to do teh sulking , I feel like dragging him downstairs and telling him to get the hell off my sulking place bed ... Cheeky sod.


----------



## KatienSam

:rofl: MM

how dare he sulk when you were sulking first! and get out of your sulking place! maybe he is laying up there naked with some hoops for you to throw at him ;) woo wooooo go play bedtime hoopla

NN ladies!

xx


----------



## pippam116

:rofl: mm, nn katie hope they ease or are the real deal, either way rest hun, im gonna try sleep i got some painful ones too and think best get some shut eye, nn girls xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## mummymadness

Night girls , LOL i soooo laughed and nearly wet myself at Night time Hula lol .

Some how this row has gone upside bloody down , OH comes and says im tired , So i replied make sure you throw the quilt down for me !!!!! . Ehhhh how come i ended up on the sofa ... Arghhhhhhhhhhh Men .

Sleep well girls , Bet theres some babies tommorrow . xxx .


----------



## lolly101

NN everyone:hugs:

MM I can't believe you are the one that has ended up on the sofa! At least you will have the TV to put on!:hugs:

Reading Caz's posts makes me glad I'm having a section!!:rofl:


----------



## mummymadness

I have plans now to sneak his card and deposit some money on Poker and play really really bad HaHaHa , Gosh im caniving lol .

I have my quilt my TV and my tinternet what more could i need lol .


----------



## lolly101

LOL!!! MM go girl!!!:rofl:


----------



## mummymadness

Lol you gotta love revenge lol . 
Never piss a hormonal lady who has only 4 weeks left off lol . x .


----------



## lolly101

I love revenge too especially when its gonna cost them money!!!:rofl:


----------



## lolly101

I'm off to the land of nod!!!

See you all tomorrow!!! 

MM hope you are spending too much on DH's card!!:rofl::hugs:


----------



## Deb_baby

Just had some really bad pains :(

went to go into the bath and i crippled over the top of bath, happened again another 4 times while in the bath, so i got out and ive had it another 3 times, pains are in lady bit, bottom of belly and tighten for about a minute then go away and its happening as OH counted every 7 minutes. its so sore, is it braxton hicks do ya think? x


----------



## mummymadness

Sounds like it could be Debs hun , But deffinatley keep an eye on if they get stronger or more frequant then get m/w number ready . Good luck hun . xx .


----------



## pippam116

Just a quicky, off to maternity unit to have a suppositry deposited. Midwife been out and thinks that the fact i so bunged up not helping things along, pains stopped still got pressure so going to get this bum of mine sorted so there no need for ne more straining lol. back in half hour i should imagion, hope all are ok :hugs: spend much mm? deb u feeling better?


xx


----------



## KatienSam

enjoy your bum fun pip! hope it clears you out good lol

nothing for me today except a night of no sleep (and not for good reasons :hissy:) woke up at 4.15am and couldnt get back to sleep until 9ish, then i had to get up at 10am so i wouldnt sleep all day and OH had football!!

going to sit on my butt for a while and then do some housework i think! Got some ironing to do :happydance: lol, wonder how long the excitement about ironing will last?

xx


----------



## jms895

morning ladies!!

God you lot make me laugh, I would have peed myself with the excitement last night with Pip!! Afre you ok Pip?

Caz!!!!!!!!!!!! Congrats

Katie, still no baby?? :rofl:

Deb hope you are ok now hun?

MM revenge is sweet, clocking up money for your oh is priceless!! :devil:


----------



## jms895

Oh forgot to meantion I had a wonderful night, had lovely food, a glass of rose and then some chocolate for dessert. Thought the sizzling chilli steak would send me into labour though :shock: talk about dynamite hot FFS!!


----------



## KatienSam

still no baby!! I forgot OH had football this morning or i would have woke him early for another round. damn it!

I did weigh myself this morning and im starting to loose weight?! I have consultant on Tuesday so will mention it to him or the midwives.

xx


----------



## jms895

Katie I think losing weight is normal, you prob not been eating as much now?

Also every little thing is now more of an effort!!

Wont be long now till you have your little *girl* :D


----------



## KatienSam

ha ha ha my midwife thinks girl, all my family think girl, best friend thinks girl but i got a feeling its going to be a boy... weird huh!

i dont mind either way lol as long as its a baby and its good lol

I hope we get this house tomorrow, i know im crazy trying to move while also waiting for baby but if we find out tomorrow hopefully i will have time to sort everything out and moving will be over the course of two weeks and my sister said she will help.

xx


----------



## jms895

How quick can you move hun?

I think a girl but then they say mummy instinct is best, I knew I was having a boy :cloud9:


----------



## jms895

Oh I think I get my last box in a week :rofl:


----------



## jojo1974

hi ladies wow took me a while to get through al these posts , hope you all ok ? , katie i lost wait towards the end , i also think girl


----------



## jms895

Morning Jojo, how are you :hugs:


----------



## jojo1974

im ok thanx jade i ad the best night sleep ever last nite , hows you doin ? x


----------



## mummymadness

My m/w Pre warned me on Last visit Katie about loosing the odd few pounds (Think she knows im obsessed lol). 

Sooo glad your night was lovely jade hun :) .

And Pip i was thinking all night you must be in labour by now , Hope the sepositrys help .

Well i stayed my stubborn self ,And spent all night on the sofa .
Put £25 on Poker , But some how managed to win £30 back .... I put back on his card as i felt a weee bit guilty by then lol .
OH comes down this morning sucking up like no buisness , Iv had Crumpets and toast made for me .
Kisses cuddles and many of Im sorry Im sorry ..... Good on him so he bloody should but should of been last night sillly man lol . xxxx .


----------



## KatienSam

We can move whenever, but we thought in 2 weeks (my due date :shock:) would be enough time for him to move his stuff out and us to let our landlord know and prepare to move bills etc, then we would have just over 2 weeks to move in before we hand the keys back on this place!

I like to be organised so if we get the yes on monday i will start organising everything straight away, start boxing everything up. at least it will keep me busy while waiting for this baby!


----------



## jms895

Great thanks Jojo!!

MM make Andy beg!!

My Andy is still in bed, gonna give him a poke in a mo and say OI WHERES MY BACON AND EGG SANDWICH YOU PROMISED ME?? 

:lol:


----------



## jms895

Just take it easy Katie, you sound like you never stop!!!

Although when I finish work in a week., I am gonna blitz this place and sort the nursery out :dance: cant wait!! xx


----------



## KatienSam

morning jo jo!
 
MM your too soft, i would go out and spend all his money today, no amount of crumpets would make up for stealing my sulk!

xx


----------



## mummymadness

lol Katie you have more will power than me , I saw them buttery crumpets and i caved in lol lol .
Allthow i keep telling him i still aint sleeping in bed with him again ! lol .

You tell him Jade you want your sarnie hun lol . xxx .


----------



## jojo1974

yum could just eat a bacon and egg sarnie you go move him and tell him we all want one lol


----------



## jms895

I would tell him, a few more crumpets and he is forgiven :lol:


----------



## jms895

Jo jo he just got up I will tell him!

Got mushrooms tooo mmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## jms895

By the way my sister added a load of pics to face book and she was sat get pissed in the pub last night with Peter Barlow off Corrie :lol: he lives a few miles from us.


----------



## jojo1974

mmmmmmmm mushrooms yum i will be round in 5 lol


----------



## mummymadness

how lucky Jade , The full works for you .

I now have another cup of tea , And told to catch up with Friends online , Hes getting the kids all sorted out , Proper suck up lol . xxx .


----------



## jojo1974

i love it wen they creep , make the most of it mm xx


----------



## jms895

MM you full term in 5 days!! :happydance:


----------



## KatienSam

hmmmmm cooked breakfast... im hungry, may have to go make myself something lol

well OH should be back in half an hour or so.. maybe i will wait for him to make me something lol... can i wait.. hmm


----------



## mummymadness

Ehhhh What 5 days has it really gone that quick , Bloody hell lol .

I tell ya when next Friday hits , Iam getting my walking boots on ,Jigging like a rabbit , And getting local Indian on speed dial lol . xx .


----------



## jms895

Anyone heard from Pip or Logie?


----------



## KatienSam

im going to start trying to get baby out as of tomorrow! im 38 weeks tomorrow! :shock:

Im going to ask the consultant to check my cervix on tuesday to see if all these little niggles are actually doing something!! I dont know if he will but its worth asking, im trying to figure out if its better to have the baby before we move or after lol dont think il have much choice in the matter though, baby will prob come on moving day lol

xx


----------



## jms895

Good luck Katie

Well ladies I am gonna doss on sofa with bacon and watch a film, then clean up then nip and see my friend who lost her bro in law later

Catch up in a bit xx


----------



## jojo1974

wow 38 weeks tomorrow :cloud9:


----------



## jojo1974

happy dossing jade lol enjoy the bacon xxxx


----------



## Deb_baby

hey all.

I'm feeling better this morning, had a few more of the pains this morning but thats it. got caught having a 4am feast by OH in kitchen...mmm pringles..haha.

hope everyone else is feeling ok today x


----------



## KatienSam

im going to have a bath and relax for a bit before i start my clear up for the day!

have a lovely day ladies xxx


----------



## jojo1974

and :hug: for later x


----------



## pippam116

am back with thing in me bum :lol: does my head in when they say dont push, cos it will feel like you need to go but the longer u leave it the better. id sooner sit on 3 ducks wiv dicks, its so uncomfortable :rofl: ah well hopefully get this crap shifted and she have plenty of room to escape :D


----------



## mummymadness

Whoooo hope it works Pip :) . xx .


----------



## pippam116

me too im too full of crap to eat ne thing :rofl: n im starving

EDIT:my longest pregnancy yet today woooh :)


----------



## wanababy

Morning girls! Hope everyone is well....

Talking of bacon sarnies AND barnies - I flung my bacon & sausage baguette at OH yesterday and we've not spoken since - needless to say I had a wonderful valentines day (NOT) - spent most of day in tears - he was supposed to be taking me out but that didn't happen as we had a daft argument during breakfast - about the channel on TV!! Arrrgghhh!! Gutted I wasted my sandwich lol!!


Have a great day girls...

:hugs:

Liz
xx



JUST NOTICED I'M ON MY LAST BOX WHOHOOO!!!!
:happydance:


----------



## pippam116

ss Liz, u deffo shouldnt have wasted the sarni tho :lol: , :hugs:


----------



## lolly101

Morning!!! well afternoon!!!

well we have had a nightmare today...DH and MIL have got everything ready to wallpaper the nursery and..half of the kitchen ceiling collapsed....we have crap everywhere and poor Des is trying to put the pipes all back together...There has been a leak for ages we didn't know about and it stinks..My lovely clean kitchen...I have to start all over again now:hissy: My MI has been great...shes been helping clean up and giving me cuddles...I'm glad it happened now and not in a fortnight...The mould that was under the floorboards was gross...I'm glad its not gonna be there when Petunia is new...We just have a great big hole in the ceiling now:cry:

Deb hope your pains have stopped

Jade glad you enjoyed your chinese and your chill!!

Liz...hope your Hubby does some making up to you soon

MM glad DH creeping..too right..crumpets sounds lovely!!

Katie take it a bit easy hun.....

Pip hope you manage to lose the crap soon hun:hugs:well done on your longest pregnancy

:hugs::hugs: to everyone else


----------



## pippam116

awww lolly poor you!! :hugs:


----------



## mummymadness

Awwwwww Lolly sounds awfull , Glad its all getting sorted before bubs comes thow hun **Hugs** .

Liz so sorry your V day was crap hun , We should join a society club ... Didnt get a Valentines day .

Andy keeps saying today , Oooooo ill give you a massage tonight , Eeeerrrrr so you should you cheeky devil.

Pip i have high hopes today is the day chick :) .

Just had some Rennies , Got a little indegestion from all that butter on my Crumpets lol , And finnleys paddying in his room right now .. Hes up there for been a little sod and screaming at me for hours .
The only way he learns is in his room no other punishment works ,You watch he will be asleep in 10 mins non the wiser of what hes done lol .
kids ehhh ? lol . xxx .


----------



## beancounter

holy hell lolly. that doesnt sound good!
I had a crappo day yesterday, also argued with my OH, but mostly because that's what he does when he is worried so I had to sit him down and talk about his concerns about me and the possibly poorly peanut because he wouldn't leave the house. He seems better today and took me to get the baby monitor and enuff snacks to allow me to survive a while on hospital food. 

He made me crumpets today but then he does that every morning. Even though I don't feel sick when I'm hungry any more, its a custom i have come to enjoy :D


----------



## lolly101

aww Bean...hope today is better for you...so much for romance yest...how life changes when you married!!!:rofl:gotta laugh or we'd all cry


----------



## tiggertea

:hugs: to those who had crappy v'tines! it's only a money spinner anyways lol :lol:

ooooh lolly - that leak business sounds awful, but as you said, better now than when LO has just arrived!

pip - i predict you lose the crap first and very soon after, get to meet sienna.....


i've been informed te rugby is on today and it's the ireland match, so nothing is to be planned in our house from 3pm.... grrrrrrr aw well - i'll maybe go see my mum.


----------



## beancounter

he's busy playing with thebaby monitor now so seems very happy lol. We never celerated valentines. He bought me some choc when we got the monitor though. 

Are you telling pip 'poo baby then real baby'? I hope you get the right one down the loo.


----------



## tiggertea

yup - me too bean, me too..... pip - be careful which you pop out first! :shock:

does ur "better" half see the baby monitor as a nifty walkie-talkie too bean? I had to ban any further "testing" of ours for fear it would burn out before baby was even here! :rofl:


----------



## LisaM

:hi: everyone, hope you're all ok!

just wanted to share some news with you all (and this is not intended to scare you lol) my friend just had her baby boy this morning and he weighed ........ 11lbs 3oz! 

havent had a pic yet but cant wait to see him!


----------



## pippam116

hhahhahahahahahah re the poo, it's nice n mild today so chucked kids in back garden and stuck some washing out, left the door wide open cos im rather hot n bothered, n cooking soup n sick of steamy windows lol, depressing though weve not started on the backgarden, and the windows at back the house r bogging, so he can climb the ladders soon n scrub them, and i may get myself some of the spray on fence paint n get spraying, 5 diff coloured fences dont do it for me! :(


----------



## beancounter

haha he's moved onto the breast pump we were given now. We have 2 - i manual one electric. The manual look like a claxon and the electric sounds like rolf harris, apparently. 

Busy ordering books to read in hospital now....


----------



## pippam116

fook Lisa, congrats to her but wow, normal delivery? term?? :O


----------



## LisaM

she was 10 days overdue and was taken in to be induced this morning, not sure how it all went yet though, still waiting on the details!


----------



## pippam116

lol gotta hurt :O lol, my friend had a 10lb 9 bubs waters went first and 6 hours later nothing had started, they did emergency c section cos was no way one that big getitng out when dry, she was size of my lil girl at 3 months old lmfao!


----------



## lolly101

Ouch...now I'm glad the consultant okayed my c section!!!it hurts just thinking bout it.....

You good doing garden Pip..I'm not even looking at it!!! The house is enough at the moment!!! The garden can wait til spring!!!(or longer!!!)


Hope you DH is enjoying the breast pumps Bean!!!:rofl:

We don't celebrate valentines much either..we concentrate on our wedding anniversary cos it's our special day and not everyones!!!


----------



## pippam116

thats the way i like it too lolly, we got married abroad, and were gunna come back and renew out vows, but decided to wait till the girls old enough to enjoy it aswell, so maybe in 4 yrs, when weve been married 10! cant wait. its quite open and the front looks luvly and im ashamed of the back, it was like this when we moved in, so a clean up will do i wont be called a minger by nabors lol. i tore on my 8lb 11er n had tones of internal and external stitches os i couldnt bare that big lolx


----------



## mummymadness

Ohhh gosh 11lb is eye watering , well done to your friend Lisa :) .

I wish i got to celebrate my Wedding anneversery mroe than V day , But had a non exsistint V day and Allways chaos on wedding anneversery my fault decided it would be fun to get Married on Laylas Birthday Oooooppppps never really thought that one through very well lol .

Just had some loverrrrly soup mmmmmm , And kids cuddled watching Jungle book :) . xx .


----------



## pippam116

were watching walle, bil n dh wanted soup, but me n girls have pie with veg mash n gravy yum im bored rigid, and bottom is sore lol im sat on about 3 cushions :rofl:


----------



## mummymadness

Bless ya hun , Not long now ... Once you clear the bottom stuff out lol baby will whizz out you watch :) .

I just couldnt be bothered with the whole Sunday dinner , Minestrone soup for dinner (Or big girl soup as layla calls it lol) .

Then got my friend round later , So thought id do us Pizza.
Trying to cheer her up , She due in Early April and her Fella just left her ... Shes only 19 bless her . xxxx .


----------



## pippam116

aww MM :( poor her, men can be so insensitive :finger: , cant stop drinking coffee today, been off it for most my pregnancy so odd, enjoying it though. 

maybe if i dance around i might be able to go :happydance: :happydance: ne one got any miracle cures on hurrendous grapes and being bunged up? will try almost ne thing lol


----------



## tiggertea

i had home made steak pie, mash, veg and gravy today too.... had planned on making a roast chicken but in the end couldn't be bothered with the extra clearing up that comes with it :blush: some day during the week.....

hmmmm pip, no miracle cures i'm afraid but did u hear about the constipated mathematician? apparently HE worked it out with a pencil.... :rofl: soz couldn't resist!!!

11lb something?! well done your friend Lisa - I tink i'd die on the spot if my bub was that big and had to come out naturally..... :shock:


----------



## icculcaz

any baby over 8lb gets my legs crossed... fook that! scarletts gone down to 5lb 12 :( oh well.... get more use out of the smaller clothes i guess!!! so come on you lot... pop.


----------



## LisaM

i know. i imagine she would have probably needed a section but still dont know yet. they told her the baby was about 8/9lbs last week so just shows how wrong they can be!


----------



## LisaM

i am so ready to pop! went out for a curry lastnight, even tried :sex: as well but still nothing . . 

congrats caz, will need to put some pics on here, i dont have facebook either x


----------



## beancounter

my niece was a whopper, I can't remember the weight but I remember holding her and thinking it wasn't like she was a new born at all. My poor sis, it was a quick labour, she didnt have time for any pain relief or anything, her OH was almost as shocked. MAkes me glad that im to be induced early after all.... perhaps a c section isnt such a bad idea :blush:


----------



## katycam

afternoon all :)
i just went out and brough bean loads of clothes from pumpkin patch! i couldnt resist, massive sale, and my nan brought him loads too. spoilt baby already.
had a call from luke at quarter to 6 this morning, wishing me happy v day and telling me he misses me and loves me. made me cry, i desperately want a hug and kiss and i cant have it. im sad and spray his aftershave on my wrist every morning so i can smell him!


----------



## pippam116

:rofl: pencil joke! aww glad u heard from him katy, i pinch dh smellys to lol, not long hun, and how lucky is bubs getting spoilt. i've stopped myself buying ne more till she is here, and i have more than enough but will rpobs go out and buy some bits when she is here. :))


----------



## pippam116

really quiet today..im gunna go n run a nice warmth bath

xx


----------



## Deb_baby

i'm still getting these pains :( there every 8 minutes, i phoned midwife and she said its probably just braxton hicks but if they get closer together then give her another call and she'll come out and see me....

been finding out stuff to sell so put my baby's nursery room stickers up for sale in BNB buy, swap sell and wanted bit. but gutted as had nursery all ready in this house for them but new house baby in same room as me and OH instead of own room so dont want to enclose it too much. All Jungle animals and that its really cute. 

Got tonnes on ebay too which finishes soon, fridges, televisions, units and lots of games to go up tonight,, the joys.

I think Pip will have the baby by tuesday :laughing:

i'm going away to BIL next door for some homemade cottage pie and cheesecake :D cant wait, but i can see in there windows and they've been putting towels down around the table i text SIL and she said they're not chancing me ruining there carpets...how charming.


----------



## mummymadness

Glad every ones ok , Hope the pains ease Deb hun .

Pip that bath may help the moving along prossess lol , You see im determind that baby girl is comming in the next 2 days lol .

Glad your OH called Katy im sure there cheered you up lots , With the baby shopping too :).

My recently dumped Friend due in April is comming at 6 so im sticking the pizza in the oven and have plenty of choccys :) well prepeared lol .

Finnleys in bed he was sooooo tired i knew he was ready :) .

Chat later girls . xxxx .


----------



## pippam116

hahahha to the towels :rofl: had my bath was gorgeous, only i've now noticed ive got that hubba huge, i cant get out if ive already unplugged . had to get my dd to put plug back in n taps on to wait for it to fill a bit till i could get myself up, now thats paethetic :lol: i may stick to shower from now on, but im having 2 a day at the mo,cos so hot n bothered. had my pie, yum, saved some for later.no room for all. watching walle again (3 time today) waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa give me strength, keep an eye on them debs,xx


----------



## pippam116

have a luvly time mm, i love spending time with my preggers mate, EDIT: she is no longer preggers bubs is almost a week old :( ah well not long we will be the new mums chums soon n in town for coffee with our tits out :rofl: watever, i stick a blanket of me no one seeing my mommas, :lol: well gurls, it cant come 17th, no way too many birthdays then n my dads who, is a knob end i i not seen since 11 so she either gotta get out before or stay in till after. as long as i can have poo poo i'm happy.

xxx


----------



## KatienSam

pip i think i said tomorrow for you to pop didnt i? i cant remember... congrats on yoru longest pregnancy though!! U have a poo cork keeping her in!

I came on because i woke up from my sleep with a really bad pain low down that lasted about a min, i stood up and felt really weird and uncomfortable so went to the toilet and had to push?! Only a poo baby came out (TMI lol) and the pain eased up followed by a hick. I felt like something was IN my mini though?! so weird. But since i have come on here its all stopped (only got the hicks which have been coming all day and getting more painful at the bottom of my bump rather than all over!) :hissy: damn it i thought something was going to start...

OH is taking me out for a curry tonight :D

Caz aww little scarlett is tiny! They say they loose 10% of their body weight in the first few weeks then they pile it back on, so wont be long til she is in big clothes so enjoy using the teeny things!

x


----------



## pippam116

:lol: katie, i reckon ur next, my babys poos gonna hold me back :rofl: enjoy ur curry.
xx


----------



## icculcaz

yeah shes within the 10%. im feelin a lil down atm as scarlett wont take milk from me. she just screams instead.


----------



## pippam116

:hugs: caz


----------



## icculcaz

ta pip. i just feel so shit right now cos of it. having to use formula til i can actually get something pumped off to give to her.


----------



## pippam116

i didn't get on with pumps at all hated them, made me sore and the more i tried the less came out, did u breast feed the others too hun? xx


----------



## icculcaz

no i failed there too


----------



## pippam116

:hugs: :hugs: no you didn't fail! don't say that :( the way i see it is some of us are cut out for it some of us arn't, i managed a week or so wiv 1st and 3 months wiv 2nd, but u musnt beat urself up about it, if you manage to persue it then its a bonus, aslong as Scarlett is feeding bottle or breast thats what matters hun, if u really want to keep trying then keep at it or ask health visitor to come see you, dont you punish urself, Scarlett needs Mummy to be strong! My mum had the most mahoosive boobs and couldnt get a single drop out for any of us! it happens. xx


----------



## pippam116

where the heck r u all? recovering from sessions last night? :lol: don't know if anyone remembers me saying i fell and hurt myself yest morning, omg you should see the brooze up my left arm, my hand is black and arm green all the way up to elbow all over, i never bruise either.


----------



## tiggertea

ouch pip that's gotta hurt!!!

deb - hopefully the pains are just hicks yet, but keep an eye on it just in case!

i think there's a comp on between pip and katie as to who'll be next! hehehe think pip is still slightly in the lead though ;)

Gemma - ur gonna laugh soooooo much at this.....
I just had omlette for tea :sick: 
Mathew was having one and it looked and smelt sooooooooooo good - the baby told me "I want what daddy's having" and so i agreed..... what is it with this baby making me eat eggs lately!?!


----------



## pippam116

:rofl: i dunno weather i got babies head bobbing about or my dinner queing in the mile long backlog :((((((((((((((((( katie can go fast, i dont fancy pooping in labour :lol:


----------



## pippam116

:rofl: i dunno weather i got babies head bobbing about or my dinner queing in the mile long backlog :((((((((((((((((( katie can go first, i dont fancy pooping in labour :lol:


----------



## tiggertea

:rofl: and you meant that sooooooo much you posted it twice hehehehe


----------



## tiggertea

Tinax was due 10th MArch and had her bub already - just noticed on third tri....


----------



## icculcaz

oooooh we shellin like good uns now!


----------



## beancounter

Cazzzzz :hugs:
I'm not even gonna make the top 10 am I? :rofl:
There is an alarm going off. I suspect it is because we have no babyto go in the crib to move constantly to stop the alarm going off. Ah well. At least the OH is happy.


----------



## icculcaz

sounds like a posh monitor ya have there bean m8!!!!

i posted my birth story earlier......... worth a laff i guess... tried not no makeo it too caz languagey....


----------



## KatienSam

OOOO i will have to look for tinax's details to add to the list lol

Caz :hugs: your not failing because of it, you were induced before baby was ready so give it a bit of time to get the right hormones pumping and it will work. At least your trying, im not breast feeding at all because im worried about the silicone seeping through into the milk, didnt think that through when i opted for a boob job did i!

im guna go read the birth story!!

I think you should go next pip, i dont want to... katie is a scaredy cat lol

didnt go for a curry in the end coz i werent feeling great and neither was OH so got a kebab instead lol

xxx


----------



## beancounter

yeah, we havent had to buy much so its the shiz. 

Don't be sad caz, you are my hero, plus, the NCT lady said in the first few days you feed about1 and a half teaspoons of colostrum, so even a teeny bit is doing great. Their breastfeeding advice was pretty good, and they do drop in sessions and stuff, don't know if there is anything nearyou?


----------



## icculcaz

dunno..... the local surestart centres not worth attending, not even for info... gonna google. ta 4 that. :) 

justmade up 4x 2oz bottles..... for over night. too tired tofight today. got mw coming tmz. gonna get her to explain whats going wrong.

Doncaster Local NCT group for Doncaster. Welcome Run by local parents, we offer support, information and friendship to new parents and parents-to-be. Vice Chair:- Nikki [email protected] Postnatal Queries :- Marina on [email protected] Course Queries - Catherine on [email protected] / 0844 243 6852 
Distance : 21.02Km (13.06 miles)
NCT breastfeeding counsellors are there to listen, to make suggestions and to help you overcome any concerns around breastfeeding. As well as one to one support and the breastfeeding telephone line 0300 330 0771

puttin that there so i dont 4get to call tmz. ty bean ur a star


----------



## KatienSam

yes ask your midwife, logie would be good to ask too as she went to see a specialist i dont know when she is due back home and available on here again though.

aww scarlett is 4 days old! i want a baby age ticker :hissy: lol

xxx


----------



## icculcaz

not b long til ya get one now katie m8. :D


im off to bath n bed as 3 or 4 hr sleep a nights killin me. 
night all.x


----------



## KatienSam

nn hun, hope you get some good sleep! :hugs: xxx


----------



## pippam116

nn caz :hugs: 

had a few bh's tonight followed by one that made me squeel lol, dh looked at me like i was bonkers, trousers off n sat on old duvet, phone clutched at the ready that squeel made me remember theres worse to come n if this is it im not gunna wanna move :rofl: kebab sounds yummy, hope u had chilli sauce to make up for no curry? :lol: i've been on the throne most the evening :)


----------



## KatienSam

now the poo baby is out pip maybe the actual baby will be able to come down! :rofl:

i just had my raspberry leaf, didnt put as much water in it so it tasted stronger and it tasted sooo much better!

yummy!

xx


----------



## pippam116

poo baby isnt out, hence why i sat there so long :rofl: i put 2 in at once, and only have a cup a day at mo it is better stronger.


----------



## KatienSam

oh dear, if baby baby arrives tonight your OH is going to have A LOT to clean up - gross!

xx


----------



## pippam116

correction! midwife does she has to do it and take all evidence with her, shit or not shit lol :rofl:


----------



## KatienSam

:rofl: poor midwife will need to bring a skip


----------



## jms895

Evening ladies, just had some crumpets!! MM

Been out all day, OH been clearing rooms as we having all new windows and doors as frok Tues!!

Pip did the blockage clear?

11 pound baby Lisa, :shock: was she big when pregnant? WOW

Deb hope pains have stopped

Others :hugs:

I have one more week at work :dance:


----------



## KatienSam

blimey one more week at work then you will be on here all day moaning because you cant get off here to do all the things you had planned for the day lol

xxx


----------



## KatienSam

464 posts in thsi thread were me! wonder who has the most! i recon pip ha ha


----------



## pippam116

nah jade still chocker, :( thats 4 days now boooooooo
crumpets mmmmmm
hahha skip sounds about right.


----------



## pippam116

how do i find out katie? lol


----------



## mummymadness

Wooooo i come on saw 6 babies in March i was sure Pip had gone lol .

Well done to Tina .

I had a good night with my friend tonight cheered her up .

Logie text too :) . Hannah is in the same hospital as her tommorrow shes soooo excited :).

Debz why did you have Omlette , Do you not read my mental notes for you lol lol lol .

Glad every ones well , And looks like all theese b/h are going to be helping you ladies along asap you watch :) .

I rekon im about 2 weeks off but we will see . xxx .


----------



## KatienSam

go to third tri and before you click on the link to this thread on the left hand side is a red envelope hover over it with your mouse and it will tell you how many posts and when the last one was xx


----------



## jms895

How do we find out?

Pip I am same if it makes you feel better? Have had 3 enemas in last 4 weeks off hosp and even the lactulose and fibregel dont shift it, it gives me mega pains :cry:

Its awful.


----------



## mummymadness

im on 418 !!


----------



## jms895

651 posts :blush:

:smug:


----------



## KatienSam

whey hey go MM!

Pip is going to be at least 800 i recon!

xx


----------



## KatienSam

i cant believe we have over 600 pages on here! we talk far too much lol


----------



## jms895

reckon caz will have alot


----------



## KatienSam

yeah caz should have a fair few too after all the duck with a dick stuff ha ha


----------



## mummymadness

Lol we all can talk the hind legs off a donkey HaHaHaHa


----------



## jms895

Yes we sure can and I aint started mat leave yet :rofl: I will be glued here all day/......


----------



## pippam116

748 :rofl: 

jade i had it last time with leila. n was horrified when they said id then probs suffer wiht piles forever but they not returned till this week.


----------



## jms895

Pip i struggle when not pregnant, have had colonics and allsorts but cant have them when pregnant, no matter what I do I just have a lazy bowel..... its awful

Does it give you pain really low down in bump? Mine hurts to walk sometimes...Cant beleive Sienna not here yet!!


----------



## KatienSam

ooo i wasnt far off with my 800! ha ha

jade you will be glued on here, you have such good plans for your days and as soon as the PC/laptop is turned on your on here and by the time people start dying off its lunch time and then by the time you get ready to do things its school time so you avoid going out! its a vicious cycle lol

my advice would be not to turn on the laptop until you have nearly finished your jobs for the day lol

xxx


----------



## pippam116

ill sit here n go arghhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh then try n go loo bt nothing, even if a bit of wind releases its some relief lol, i got IBS after having Leila n had nightmares after i had her .grrrrrr but be reasured mine always pop b4 labour n thats when they hurt more but dont feel a thing in labour so least not got that to worry about, i was petrified last time. sick of being told about my diet, i eat exactly what i should, n makes no sodding difference. atleast i only had it this week, poor u suffering all the time :hugs:


----------



## jms895

Good idea Katie!! I will try and be strict with myself :rofl:


----------



## pippam116

on a school day i get up do everything then come on or id dop
jack shit! lol


----------



## jms895

Same here with diet, water, fiber and all that crap, they dont listen!!!!

Ahhh hope you go soon xx


----------



## pippam116

going bed soon my midwife not on call tonight its one from hosp so hope nothing happens before 8am tomoz, otherwise gotta text this stupid hosp number for diff midwife to come, cant b doing wiv that.


----------



## jms895

OK Pip night night!! I going soon too work tomorrow and a shit load to do being my last week, have got all the girls coming in to work as I am handing over all my stuff to them :dance:


----------



## pippam116

nn hun have fun nn to all xxx :hugs:


----------



## jms895

Night everyone :hugs:


----------



## KatienSam

nn :hugs:

xx


----------



## Mammy_pants

night night everyone xx


----------



## lolly101

I dunno I come on here just as everyone has gone to bed!!! Typical!!!I wanna know hoe many posts I have done now...gonna check in a mo!!!

WEll we been round my SILS house for pizza!! then me and Des had arguement...we were going round for an hour...mmm we ended up stying 5 hours...now I gotta stay up later to get washing dun:hissy: I need it dry by the morning so its not in the way of the decorating!


Pip - we got married abroad too.In Rhodes!!! Where did you get wed??? Aint it easy doing it abroad?? and its cheaper!!:rofl: Hope you manage to clear your blockage

I text Aurora earlier, her BP low for her but they think she must have PE..They waiting for her BP to go back up but shes got all the signs... :(

:hugs: to everyone else!!!

MM when I read 6 March Mummies I thought Pip too!!!


----------



## lolly101

I only done 295 posts!!!! Im not very chatty!!!


----------



## mummymadness

Im off to bed now too ...

I think Lolly needs some more chatting , Type the alphabet one letter at a time in each post hun lol lol lol , By morning you will be in the 400s lol . x .


----------



## beancounter

katie, thats rubbash advice, I don't own a laptop.
You all think rotaty baby thoguhts for me cos I have my scan tomorrow.
I will think pooey thoughts for yoos. Thats one area I haveno problem with :rofl:

I have less than 300 posts. Im such a failure...


----------



## Deb_baby

I've only got 170 odd, hmm its quite low :(

haha when i saw 6 march babies i thought pixiekitty had it, but mostly cos i'd texted pip before i came on lol. x


----------



## lolly101

:headspin:Bean good luck..hope nut has turned for you..We can be failures together..or I might take MMs advice and type a letter for each post to get my numbers up!!!

I'll say nn now too...my washing done!!:hangwashing:


----------



## lolly101

a:rofl:


----------



## lolly101

b:muaha:


----------



## jms895

Lolly you spammer!! :rofl:

Bean it is simply not good enough, you dont talk enough!! Good luck with the scan today hun and three point turn dust on its way over to you :hugs: Oh my god you are 37 weeks too!!

Well I am gutted thought i would come on and Sienna would be here this morning! :hissy:

I am getting withdrawls now someone needs to have a baby!! Prefereably not me until the carpet is down later this week and the baby has a window to look out of :lol:

Well ladies I have been up for a pee 4 times in last 4 hours so am officially up and pissed off. Only 5 more days at work though :dance: !!

Have a lovely day


----------



## jms895

Oh and Lolly sorry to hear about the ceiling hun!! Hope it all gets sorted xx


----------



## beancounter

woooooooooooooo full term!!!!


up early with the munchies. And the Oh'S laptop. HAd a milky disaster in the night :dohh:


----------



## katycam

wooo well done on full term bean :)
it feels like ive been 34 weeks forever! stuck :(
whats everyone up to today?


----------



## katycam

oh i just checked, ive only done 231 posts :( lame!


----------



## pippam116

morning ladies, :lol: lolly n mm, re thinking id popped. ss :D

ok so i've still not been :( honestly 5 days, i know i chat shit religiously but to be literally full of it :(

lolly,get doing ur alphabet, i heard from Aururo earlier yest and she had said same except the bp being so low, and she was told deffo plan of action today, so i'll update as soon as i hear anything, everything a struggle now so feel a lil guilty for not making more of an effort to text her, im just soooo shattered. :hugs: to her, lets hope she sorts something today. 

Jade not long in work now. :happydance: 

imnot doing anything today beds made, bogs clean, washing up done, load of washing and putting it out to do and grub in a bit, part form that sweat fa!
:)


----------



## katycam

im bored already!!


----------



## pippam116

lol katy u must have read my mind,


----------



## KatienSam

i have got PLANS to do stuff today but whether or not i will get it done is another matter lol

going to have my raspberry leaf tea in a momento!

Pip i dont know what u must want more at the moment, the baby or just a poop! I dont have any problems in that area so must be awful!

xx


----------



## KatienSam

38 weeks :shock:

xx


----------



## pippam116

wahoo congrats on 38 weeks katie, 

the poo most deffo, though id love my lil bundle ne time too :)

gonna go drink like 5 pints of water in one go see if i can flush system, cos all the stuff ive been given/shoved up me done jack shite, and if it continues ill be re-visiting asking them to dig it out.


----------



## KatienSam

Thanks hun!

i think one will follow the other anyway pip, either the baby will decide now is the time and push the poop out or you will poop and baby will be 'oh theres the exit' and out she comes lol


----------



## pippam116

lol thanks i think, i gunna join u on that rlT, skipping brecky n gonna make do with fluids lol


----------



## pippam116

looked at leila a bit ago n she had 2 lil pink spot things on her face, looked again now and theres more, arghhhhhhhhhhhhhh what lurgy has she got


----------



## KatienSam

uh oh, she had the pox? xx


----------



## pippam116

nope but i wouldnt say was them am googling see if i see ne similarity


----------



## katycam

yay luke is online :)


----------



## KatienSam

both of my godsons have just had the pox, thats why i asked. She did have her measles jab didnt she? there is a outbreak of measles at the moment because a couple of years ago there was the scare about the MMR jab and didnt get their children to have it and now lots of kiddies are getting measles!


----------



## pippam116

:happydance: katy :hugs:


----------



## KatienSam

how long until he is back katy?

does he just get a date he returns to the UK or can it change?


----------



## pippam116

im sure she has, everything they offered she had, they feel like little bump, teeny bit bigger than pin prick and pink, but v noticeable. hmmm


----------



## katycam

its around 10 weeks til he is home. but they are useless and havent told him much.
we are changing all our wedding plans at moment!


----------



## katycam

lmao i just told him to hurry up and come home because i need a shag, and apparantly everyone around him saw i wrote it!! :rofl:


----------



## pippam116

:rofl:


----------



## KatienSam

:rofl:


----------



## pippam116

nothing looks like it and shes fine in herself, gunna wait n see if she gets ne more or if they develope into anything, surely if they contagious would of been before they came out ne way, so not alot i can do


----------



## KatienSam

yeah but with newborn baby coming its quite dangerous for them to have the pox so if it develops into anything else i would get it checked out ASAP!


----------



## pippam116

o yeah def, though i know with pox its contagious 2-3 days b4 any spots, so damage done, if is, chloe had them when i early pregnancy wiv leila, and got nobody to have kids anyhow so cant send them off ne where lol


----------



## katycam

just keep an eye on her pip, its probably nothing bad.

eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeek! Luke just said he's taking me to Maldives for honeymoon. Oh my god!!


----------



## pippam116

awwwwwwww


----------



## katycam

im well hungry this morning! no food in house either :(


----------



## KatienSam

yeah my OH had shingles when i was about 21 weeks pregnant and she said it was fine while i was pregnant it would only be a problem if baby was about to arrive or just arrived.

Katy I wanted to get married in the maldives but they only have muslim weddings so it wouldnt be valid here :( its gorgeous there!! You have to go on a sea plane though, scary lol

xx


----------



## pippam116

LOLLY, i got married in Southest Albania, in Saranda, beautiful n cheap too lol, its opposite greek coast.. xx


----------



## Dani_b

morning all. still no baby here yet.. hoe it stays that way a bit longer


----------



## KatienSam

morning dani, im hoping mine comes soon! Im bored waiting now lol

x


----------



## katycam

We were meant to be having a big fancy wedding but decided this morning we will just have registry office and then a big party, then we can have an amazing honeymoon instead. I dont wanna waste money on a big wedding when our families dont get on!


----------



## Dani_b

i will let you go before me then lol.
i want to spend a little time with DD and DS before this one comes to rule the place lol


----------



## pippam116

lol dani have u had pre-term labour scare then?


----------



## pippam116

sounds nice katy,


----------



## Dani_b

just bad aches and pains. was getting BH's last night that were quite painful coming every 7 mins. they dissapeared when i went to bed and my hips decided to play up instead.
if its not one thing its the other lol


----------



## pippam116

lol its that time again, 35 weeks eh the start of all the niggles.


----------



## Dani_b

yea getting all the little niggles now. doesnt help that i have had SPD since the begining. probs doesnt help that i found out i was expecting this one when DS was 4 months old


----------



## Shifter

Happy Monday. There have been 44 pages since I signed off on Friday, so I haven't even tried to catch up! :rofl: Thanks to Lolly and Debz for keeping me updated over the weekend. I hope everyone I didn't hear about is well and had a good weekend.

Hubby surprised me on Valentines with tickets to see Evita at our local theatre next Saturday :D

Now then... assuming Scarlett was indeed 6lbs 4oz then first prize in the sweepstake goes to ME!!!!!!! :rofl::rofl:

https://spreadsheets.google.com/pub?key=pOvKgzhu5MG0FtyXM8ugdbA


----------



## pippam116

happy return holly, hope u had a luvly weekend, bet ur looking forward to seeing that!

:hugs:


----------



## Deb_baby

just realised i hadnt finished my guesses of weights haha so heres the finished product lol. missing out icculcaz and keldac cos they've both had.

katycam - 7lb 2

mummy cat - 8lb 1

march mummy - 7lb 7

pixie - 6lb 9

katieandbump - 7lb 4

claire-lou - 7lb 11

passengerrach - 7lb 1

lillysmum - 8lb 1

jojo - 7lb 11

wobbles - 8lb 6

littlebee - 8lb 2

dawn - 7lb 9

fierceangel - 6lb 10

(with the help of OH too)

x


----------



## KatienSam

ooo nice surprise shifter! pat on the back for your OH!

Dani i got the BHs about 35/36 weeks and started at 7mins apart then went to 5mins... then 3mins... then stopped :dohh: :hissy: have had lots of them since but nothing regular i dont think!

just been out to walk the doggie and was getting low pains, seem to be getting more and more of them so hopefully is means something is happening down there! Find out tomorrow when i see the consultant about my last scan :happydance: should be the last time i have to see him if he agrees baby is now caught up on growth etc, yay!

xxx


----------



## katycam

i want another scan :(


----------



## Dani_b

hope it goes well for you tmorrow


----------



## tiggertea

helllooooooo ladies..... 24hrs and all this catching up to do?!?!?

can't remember a thing i was gonna say (as usual!!) lol

we had a relatively small wedding and splashed out big time on the honeymoon with a month in australia. wouldn't have done it differently at all :)
the original plan was to wed on the beach in oz but i wanted my parents there and dad won't even take a short flight never mind 24hrs to get to australia!!! lol so compromised..... prob better that way anyways since we then didn't have to spend our honeymoon entertaining relatives! lol


----------



## tiggertea

bean - good luck with the appt - thinking 3 point turn thoughts for ya!

katie - hopefully bub will have caught up on all that growing!


----------



## tiggertea

oh, and this is post number 527 in this thread for me! :D


----------



## mummymadness

sorry i missed loads girls .
Hope every ones well .

Its great Luke was online Katy hun , That must of cheered you up .

Well Ladies i have a feeling my baby is on his way soon .
I could be wrong but i just think he is .

I woke up having a good clear out if you get what i mean .
Got massive pressure down there really bad .
And i just feel a little off , Not poorly just off .

So im sat seeing whats going to happen over the next 48 hours . xx .


----------



## katycam

my mum wont fly which is why we cant get married abroad. just booked registry office for 15th August :) wooo, just need to sort out a banging party now!!


----------



## lolly101

MM I have been the same today... I was on the toilet in the night, got real real uncomfy pressure today and I feel quite sick and just not right somehow....OMG I so don't want Petunia to come this week the house is a sh*t tip!!!:cry:

Katy glad Luke was online for you hunny..Maldives is gorgeous!!!

Katie good luck tomorrow..lets hope Bubs caught up on growing for you 

Pip have you tried chocoate?? thats meant to be good as a laxative....


----------



## mummymadness

Oooooo could be our turn Lolly .

I had this feeling with Finnley the night before and i woke at 6am in absaloute agony .
It could be nothing , But i certainly have my feeling and keeping my eyes peeled :) .


----------



## tiggertea

ooooh so we have another couple of march mums in the running to be next...... 

who shall it be?! who shall it be?! :lol:


----------



## lolly101

OMG!! now I'm shitting myself!!! make sure you text me I don't care what time it is!!! I felt rubbish just before I had my show with Dan too...


----------



## lolly101

Katy 15th August is fab!!!!Now you got a date it must be even more exciting!!:happydance:


----------



## mummymadness

Ooooo Ok i promise if anything happens to text , You make sure you text me .

Im shattered as for some reason i kept waking alot , I rekon it could be middle of the night tonight for me .
I havent lost any plug yet i keep checking .
No contractions .

But you know what that feelings like lol , And i had a HUGE clear out lol , This pressure is very painfull too .
I feel like the heads poking out i swear lol .

Im trying to keep busy untill something happens lol . xxx .


----------



## tiggertea

ooooooooh.... i'm all excited for you now!


----------



## mummymadness

Can I tell if labour is about to happen soon?


Maybe. Signs of the approach of labour include:

&#8226; lightening (when the baby's head begins to drop into position in your pelvis); you may notice that you can breathe more deeply and eat more, but you'll also need to urinate more frequently

&#8226; vaginal discharge becomes heavier and more mucous

&#8226; loose bowels (McCormick 2003: 435-6; 446) 


This is what i been looking at , I just wanted to see if theese were signs i was having .
Ooooo i hoep my feelings not wrong ill feel a plonker lol .


----------



## lolly101

mummymadness said:


> Ooooo Ok i promise if anything happens to text , You make sure you text me .
> 
> Im shattered as for some reason i kept waking alot , I rekon it could be middle of the night tonight for me .
> I havent lost any plug yet i keep checking .
> No contractions .
> 
> But you know what that feelings like lol , And i had a HUGE clear out lol , This pressure is very painfull too .
> I feel like the heads poking out i swear lol .
> 
> Im trying to keep busy untill something happens lol . xxx .

I will text too!!!
I feel like her head is gonna pop out too....it feels really really low....I can hardly keep my eyes open either!!I so don't want her this week...

God I'm gonna change the subject!!!
Erm... sun is shining today!!!:rofl:


----------



## mummymadness

HaHaHaHa ...

Im the same as you , Allthow im very ready .. I just feel i could be very wrong lol .

The suns not out here it bloody freezing brrrrrr :( .


----------



## lolly101

MM we'll feel plonkers together then!!:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:pmfsl


----------



## LisaM

:wave: everyone

well now that im officially on maternity leave im going to try and keep up with you lot in this tread a bit more!! 

how is everyone? im feeling a bit sicky today (although its not stopped me eating much!)


----------



## tiggertea

yay for maternity leave lisa! lol - i been a lady of leisure since xmas :blush: this flippin thread keeps me well occupied though!!!


----------



## mummymadness

Yep pair of plonkers together lol lol .

Now i have OH bugging me lol , He keeps saying you got no pains what do you mean a feeling ehhh what all confused lol . Bless him .

If im wrong im wrong and my bodys doing well at deciving , I rekon ill go within the next 2-3 days . xxx .


----------



## LisaM

i know, i have a look at it all the time but theres always loads of pages to read back on!

i will definately be on here more, im already bored with this waiting and ive only been off work for 3 days!


----------



## LisaM

mummymadness ive been feeling a bit weird today as well but this is my first so dont know if its the start of anything, hope it is and for you too!


----------



## lolly101

MM My hubby getting worried too!!!...I'm not ready yet....

Lisa Hi!!! Welcome to the Mad march thread!!! This will keep you going thru your mat leave..you not got long left til bubs here either!!!

Has anyone heard from Logie??? How r her and Hannnah doing??


----------



## LisaM

thanks lolly, im so ready for this baby to come now!


----------



## lolly101

I bet we all get excited and it ends up being a bug we,ve all got!!


----------



## jojo1974

hi ladies hows everyone today ? xx


----------



## mummymadness

I got a text yesterday Lolly hun .
She said Hannah is with her in her hospital and shes loving having lots of cuddles :) . x .


----------



## pippam116

aww ladies whos gunna go next its so exciting, i had that alst wk n nuffink happened, still no number 2s for me, i think im gunna be here for the long run now lol xxx


----------



## lolly101

mummymadness said:


> I got a text yesterday Lolly hun .
> She said Hannah is with her in her hospital and shes loving having lots of cuddles :) . x .

Ahhhh! that is good news!!!:happydance:

Pip do you mean the long runs????(sorry couldn't resist it!!!)

Hi Jo!!! hope you are ok!!! we all feeling bit sick today:cry:


----------



## LisaM

hi jojo

i think i should be allowed to go next pip please!! unfortunately i have the opposite of your problem right now .... :blush:


----------



## beancounter

Back from scan. Been booked in for c section on monday. :shock:


----------



## tiggertea

:hugs: bean - how you feeling about that? coz i know you weren't too keen on the whole c-section idea.....


----------



## katycam

i reckon we will all beat you now pip!!


----------



## jojo1974

im ok ta , awww bean :hug:


----------



## katycam

wow monday :) are you excited bean?
how come you have to have a c section? have i missed something?


----------



## pippam116

dont think u will beat me katy, but dont give up hope! lol lisa u can go before me, i never imagioned going longer than dd's and my cervix have been favourable for so long, ffs, i dunt care now just want a poo n lolly long runs sound nice right now! :rofl:


----------



## mummymadness

Wow bean ...
Are you ok , Shocked ? . Monday is sooo close , Congrats hun .

Lol at Lolly , Watch it be a bug lol .
No pains still for me , Feel compleatley cleared out now thow and the pressure is sooo bad i feel hes popping out , I never had this with the other 2 so a compleate novice with this pressure .
I think were on countdown whos going next lol . xx .


----------



## jojo1974

i ad a c section with my first bean its not all that bad :hug:


----------



## MummyCat

hi all! 

Congrats to Tinax and her little bundle!! xxx
Eeeeeek Bean! I take it little one still breach then? :hugs:
Katy, fab news on date for wedding and honeymoon plans! We went to Mauritius for our honeymoon and had the most amazing time! 
Pip... hope things start moving for ya!
Lolly and MM... can't believe you may both start soon! fingers crossed! 
Holly, well done you on Scarlett's weight! I was 4oz off!! :) 
Lisa, fab news on mat leave and Jade... not long now hun!!!! this week will fly by I'm sure! To everyone else... hope all is okay and that the b/h's cramps and niggles are not bothering you too much!

I'm off to finish packing hospital bag and sort out the remainder of baby's clothes! Catch up in a bit!

xx


----------



## beancounter

I cried in front of everyone :( But trying to turn the peanut would cause my antibodies to go higher still and they are really high... and then he didn't rate my chances of getting the baby to turn and then I would have to be induced straight away and they didnt rate the chances of that working for a first time mum so they reckoned it would be best for peanut n me to get cut up.


----------



## LisaM

i feel like my baby is trying to dig its way out! lotsa pressure and movements right down there. 

congrats bean, you'll have your baby so soon x


----------



## pippam116

RE AURORA= unless condition worsens not inducing till atleast 38 weeks,but not letting home either, dont think they know what they doing with her really, poor thing stuck in hosp :hugs:


----------



## pippam116

aww bean, not long n ull have bubs :hugs

xx


----------



## jojo1974

:hug: bean


----------



## katycam

pippam116 said:


> RE AURORA= unless condition worsens not inducing till atleast 38 weeks,but not letting home either, dont think they know what they doing with her really, poor thing stuck in hosp :hugs:

i reckon most hospitals dont know what they are doing. How rubbish for her. Send her my love :) x


----------



## beancounter

but they are gonnatake em to neonatal and I cant go with them so it sucks. :(


----------



## pippam116

:hugs: bean, ill pass that on katy im sure she'll appreciate it xx


----------



## lolly101

:hugs:Bean...Dan was in neonatal for first 10 days..they will get you up to be with nut as soon as is poss...once you in a wheelchair after c section your OH can take you hun.... I sat up with Dan for ages each day...I got told off for waking him up for a cuddle!!!I told them its my baby and I'll cuddle him if I want!!
C sec not so bad..at least you got a date now and can get sorted out..Next Monday so close!!!:hugs:

Thanks for the update on Aurora Pip...bless her...she be another March Mummy with not long to go then...


----------



## MummyCat

Ah Bean! Poor you.... hopefully by the end of the week you'll feel a bit better about the situation. It's not nice... but at least you know they're not putting peanut or you at risk of anything.

Did they say why peanut would need neonatal? Is it just to make sure all is okay? Cos if that's the case, then peanut may not be there for very long! 

Pip... thanks for the update on Aurora... that really sucks! I hope she has some good news soon (that or her little one!!!)

x


----------



## mummymadness

awww Bean i hope you feel better about teh situation soon .
I know its not what you wanted , Any reason they want to take baby to neo natal ? .

Big hugs to Auora too **Hugs** .

Im still feeling offish watching out for anymore signs . x.


----------



## katycam

what is neonatal?


----------



## pippam116

aww hopefully will get something going or clear for u mm, :hugs:


----------



## MummyCat

I think it's like NICU (some places call it different things). Basically intensive care specialised for preterm babies or babies with problems.

Scary stuff I think, but they'll have the best treatment available to them at the NICU.


----------



## lolly101

katycam said:


> what is neonatal?

The hosp Dan was born in it was called SCBU -special care baby unit


----------



## katycam

oh right i see. im being blonde today!
Bean has hiccups in my tummy! its funny. he gets ratty when he has them and fidgets loads!


----------



## pippam116

:rofl:


----------



## lolly101

Oh bless Katy:rofl: I hate it when Petunia gets the hiccups...At least I know shes ok when she does get them!!


----------



## beancounter

they think that the nut will be jaundiced and need light therapy, and maybe thier blood cleaning. It all sounds a bit scary to me. Luckily it was the half term so my OH was with me (and will be all week) he's taking me to the garden centre now anyway because he asked if the lavender wanted the dead flowers removing yesterday and I stupidly said yes and then when I came back down I had a flower bed with a couple sticks in because his Idea of dead heading appears to be the decimation of all plant life. I was a bit upset.


----------



## LisaM

ok im feeling really uncomfortable down below just now, sitting bouncing on my ball is helping though. silly question maybe but is it possible for labour to start when you havent lost your plug? i dont think i have lost any at all


----------



## mummymadness

Awwwwwwwww bean lots of hugs hun . 
If you ever need cheering up im allways around :) .

Lisa i didnt loose my plug untill 4cm and screaming in agony hun lol .So very possible.

As well as my feeling and clearing out , I noticed extra discahrge yesterday and today (Not sure if thats a sign or not lol) .
Getting some pains but nothing to write home about yet . xxx .


----------



## MummyCat

Lolly... that was the other one I was thinking of... couldn't remember what it was called! :)

Katy... :rofl: that's so cute! My bubs has had hiccups twice I think... or twice that I've noticed! I was starting to get worried at one point! 

Bean... ah honey :hugs: Jaundice is something that can be easily sorted with UV light (i think) DH's cousin had it when she was a bubs and she's perfectly healthy woman now! Sorry to hear about the garden... I hope your OH can cheer you up a bit this week! - we need to tell him that he should always walk into the room with a plate of cheesecake and your favourite beverage! :happydance:


----------



## MummyCat

oooh Lisa, sounds promising! I have no clue about the plug thing, i suppose each woman is different, some plugs might be tougher to lose than others :) 

Eeek MM... I would say it's all moving in the right direction... keep us informed!! xx


----------



## LisaM

mummymadness said:


> Lisa i didnt loose my plug untill 4cm and screaming in agony hun lol .So very possible.
> 
> .


thanks, i keep seeing that people are loosing their plug all over the place but i havent had this (that ive noticed) just a bit of clear discharge. why does it have to be so complicated??? i wish we just knew when it was happening and that was that instead of all these feelings!! :dohh:


----------



## LisaM

hope your pains get worse MM - in a good way of course!


----------



## KatienSam

right thats it. no more babies until i have had mine! your all trying to jump the queue and thats bad manners! :cry:

I will let bean and pip off but the rest of ya have to wait your turn!

lol

xx


----------



## tiggertea

aw bean hun :hugs: all will work out for the best - you'll see! good that ur OH is around all week too to keep you occupied.


----------



## katycam

bless you katie, everyone is quejumping! im sure yours will be here soon :)
pip has a blockage so i reckon you can beat her!!


----------



## mummymadness

lol Katie bless ya , If you go tonight then you might beat us all lol .

I still feel it but only slight pains nothing serious yet still trying to keep busy lol . x .


----------



## KatienSam

just had a big frustration cry :cry: didnt make me feel better though!

think its because the texts and messages have started 'have you had the baby yet?' F*** OFF!

xx


----------



## katycam

i keep thinking i feel like somethings going to happen but im more wishful thinking!!


----------



## mummymadness

awwww Katie , Bless ya hun .
I bet it happens real soon for you . xx .


----------



## KatienSam

i bet im waiting at least 3 more weeks :hissy:

bless OH he didnt know what to do when i just randomly started crying lol my best friend just popped round with my god daughter to pick up some boxes, she is so god damn cute!


----------



## mummymadness

Hope you feel better soon Katie , Were all allowed a good cry every now and again . xx .


----------



## katycam

crying makes you feel better, i always cry lol :)


----------



## mummymadness

well im not so sure now , I was quiet sure but then i just threw up :( .. So wonder if im getting ill :( , Id rather it be baby comming then getting ill yukkkkkk .

Lolly no news how are u hun ? . xxxx .


----------



## Shifter

Big :hugs: Bean, sorry you have to get cut hun. I'm sure they will take good care of you and peanut and that your LO won't be in the SCBU for long if at all :hugs:

Lolly and Gemma - how exciting that things feel promising! You both have to text me any time day or night if anything happens!

I've got such bad discomfort in my pelvis today and in the tops of my thighs, but I'm sure it's just from overdoing it... busy weekend and shopping with mum today... so tired :sleep: could be bubs finally getting engaged properly, but it was still free when MIL felt me up yesterday :rofl: (she IS a MW folks, don't worry, still, bit weird to have MIL palpating my bump!)

Am now sat with feet up on gym ball, which is much better but am dreading having to stand up again!

Katy - fab about the wedding hun! We had a smallish wedding in a lovely hotel, just 50 odd guests for ceremony and reception and we had our honeymoon in the Maldives :cloud9:

Katie - rude queue jumpers! Don't worry though hun, we'll all get our turn in the next few weeks and you did say you wanted someone to go before you to tell you what it was like!


----------



## mummymadness

Hope your discomfert passes Holly hun ,i Promise to text if anything happens . xxx .


----------



## MummyCat

KatienSam said:


> think its because the texts and messages have started 'have you had the baby yet?' F*** OFF!
> 
> xx

Already????...you're still 2 weeks away from official due date... they're not allowed to mither you till after then!!! It's the rules!! 

My friend said that the worst part of going 6 days overdue was the constant barrage of texts and calls asking if she's had the baby....Her mum was even guilty of it until she yelled at her and told her to stop being stupid and that she's first on the list to know! Her recommendation.... turn your phone off after due date, or forward all calls to OH so he can screen them for you! Saves you being reminded of how much you want that baby out! hahaha


----------



## icculcaz

KatienSam said:


> yeah caz should have a fair few too after all the duck with a dick stuff ha ha

531 inc this post :p


----------



## MummyCat

ah... that makes Pip the worst offender :rofl: bless her! Hope she's feeling better! xx


----------



## icculcaz

Shifter said:


> Happy Monday. There have been 44 pages since I signed off on Friday, so I haven't even tried to catch up! :rofl: Thanks to Lolly and Debz for keeping me updated over the weekend. I hope everyone I didn't hear about is well and had a good weekend.
> 
> Hubby surprised me on Valentines with tickets to see Evita at our local theatre next Saturday :D
> 
> Now then... assuming Scarlett was indeed 6lbs 4oz then first prize in the sweepstake goes to ME!!!!!!! :rofl::rofl:
> 
> https://spreadsheets.google.com/pub?key=pOvKgzhu5MG0FtyXM8ugdbA

bloody hell you were bang on!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## icculcaz

BEAN!!!!! :hug: thats the suckiest thing i heard all day!!!!it even beats the news that my vile next door neighbours got a porn vid on youtube... *hugs again*


----------



## Deb_baby

hope everyone is feeling ok today.

away to start and make my way up to hospital in a minute, baby still hasn't moved since saturday afternoon and they checking me cos these pains are still down at every few minutes.

OH is all ready just incase, he panicking a bit, so cute when he worries x

Bean :hugs:


----------



## icculcaz

*hugs* deb


----------



## tiggertea

:hugs: deb - hope all's well with bub! x


----------



## tiggertea

fierceange (due 30th march)l is being admitted to hosp after suspected fluid loss last week and baby not growing any in last 2 wks.....
she's had it confirmed delivery will b by c-section.
thread in 3rd tri.....


----------



## mummymadness

My pains are going on now , I had a feeling .
There very eratic at the moment .. Not regular but bloody painfull enough not to be b/h .
Im still keeping my eye out .

Hope you and bubs are ok debs , Good luck hun .

Big hugs to every one , Seems no one is going to make March at this rate lol . xxxx .


----------



## Phoenix

Deb_baby said:


> hope everyone is feeling ok today.
> 
> away to start and make my way up to hospital in a minute, baby still hasn't moved since saturday afternoon and they checking me cos these pains are still down at every few minutes.
> 
> OH is all ready just incase, he panicking a bit, so cute when he worries

Eek. I have an idea of how he must be feels.

Hope everything's ok. :hug:


----------



## tiggertea

oooooh gemma! good luck hun x


----------



## KatienSam

i think we need a major group hug in here at the moment lol, i just wana hug everyone :hugs:

xx


----------



## mummymadness

**Hugs to every one** .

Iam not holding hope out yet debz hun lol my body is sooo irrational it could be doing anything .
Im having strong pains , But i had them at like every 1 hour then some every 40 mins not regular at all .
I have a feeling i could do slow labour for a good week yet lol lol just to be soo bloody awkward lol . xxx .


----------



## tiggertea

KatienSam said:


> i think we need a major group hug in here at the moment lol, i just wana hug everyone :hugs:
> 
> xx

:friends:


----------



## pippam116

evening ladies, gents :D, toddled off earlier blockage still here and my back hurts, midwife not leaving me alone its sort of freaking me a bit, id phone her if baby was crowning lol. mum is the same reminding me its the 17th tomoz, grrrrrrrr ... not in best mood, just want my loo to be my best friend :rofl: bean, aurora says all the best hun, n said thanks for all the support to everyone, x


----------



## tiggertea

mummymadness said:


> **Hugs to every one** .
> 
> Iam not holding hope out yet debz hun lol my body is sooo irrational it could be doing anything .
> Im having strong pains , But i had them at like every 1 hour then some every 40 mins not regular at all .
> I have a feeling i could do slow labour for a good week yet lol lol just to be soo bloody awkward lol . xxx .

:hugs: good luck anyways - however long it's gonna take :lol:


----------



## icculcaz

yeah come on! can someone, any of ya please pop tmz? its my bday tmz.....


----------



## pippam116

you feeling better Caz?? i so dont wanna pop tomorrow, 17th not a good day for me, happy bday for tomoz tho hun xxxxx


----------



## tiggertea

happy b'day 4 2moro then caz! :lol:


----------



## KatienSam

oooo happy birthday for tomorrow caz! xxx


----------



## beancounter

thanks for all the hugs everyone, i think I am through the major weepy stage now. IF anyone wants to tell me any positive accounts of c sections thats ok but not negative ones lol.

hugs to aurora and fierceangelxx


----------



## mummymadness

Happy birthday for tommorrow Caz :) .

One of us is bound to pop by tommorrow God knows who but some one will .

My cousin has just had a c section Bean hun, And she said it was suprising she healed allot quicker than expected and the hospital care she recieved was great .

And her and little phoebe seem sooo close . Good luck . xxxx .


----------



## Shifter

I was trying to avoid the "p" word... but damn it.... this hurts :hissy:

:friends: to everyone


----------



## pippam116

:hugs: holly, whats wrong hun?


----------



## mummymadness

what P word Holly hun , You ok ?. xx .


----------



## tiggertea

i think she means p-a-i-n......

:hugs: holly!


----------



## tiggertea

quick question....

what in under heavens is bubs doing if it feels like he/she is knocking on a door (quick succession of what feels like thumps - def not hiccups)..... :lol: i been getting this after my hicks and pains all day - right down low too.


----------



## Shifter

Debz is right :cry: p-a-i-n in pelvis, it's so bad :cry:

And Debz - I get those little bursts of kicks/thumps too. Not so many these days, but they usually come in 3s, it's like bubs is stomping her/his feet or thumping fists on the side of my uterus to get out :rofl:


----------



## pippam116

prob trying to head butt way out rofl, i get it and it feels like bubs gonna cum out lol


----------



## Shifter

pippam116 said:


> prob trying to head butt way out rofl, i get it and it feels like bubs gonna cum out lol

:shock:

I described it as "discomfort" earlier (p.617 somewhere) but I was trying to be brave!


----------



## tiggertea

that's exactly what it feels like - both of you!
I described it as headbutting it's way out to hubby and he almost wouldn't go to work he was so sure bubs was about to arrive :rofl: that'll teach me for trying to keep him in the loop regarding new sensations!!!

aw holly hun :hugs: hope the p-a-i-n-s disappear soon..... tried any of your relaxation techniques yet?


----------



## mummymadness

Awww Holly sorry i didnt realise its my pregnancy brain hun .

Sorry your in Pain too , I swear if i stand up this baby is bloody low hes gonna fall out lol .


xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Shifter

No worries Gemma. Not done any relaxation yet this evening, will get on that now and let hubby have laptop back! I think it's so bad from being so active the last couple of days. I'm having a quiet one tomorrow so hopefully it'll improve. I do hope it is bubs engaging, I so want a sign that things are getting ready. I feel a bit left behind by some of you lot!


----------



## mummymadness

Ooooo just measured my tummy 36cm whoooooo baby is growing .
Sooooooooooo pleased :) .

Anyway ladies , Im off to eat grapes and feel sorry for myself as i feel heavey and offish still lol .
Ill pop back later **Bug group hugs** . xxxx .


----------



## Shifter

:hugs: Gemma, hope you feel better soon :hugs:


----------



## pippam116

speak later MM, :hugs: shifter it will do you the world of good to have a quiet day. everyone seems to have taken a giant leap forward and ive leapt right back :rofl:


----------



## KatienSam

im still static lol i havent jumped forward or back im just... stuck here! :hissy:

just had an indian, nothing too hot but it gave me a bit of a bellyache and now im getting BHs, nothing unusual for this time of night though lol

little does OH know that i plan to shag this baby out tonight lol


----------



## pippam116

:rofl:


----------



## katycam

have fun katie! :)
i was looking forward to being able to shag the baby out but im on me own so wont be able to when the time comes :(


----------



## pippam116

katy i cant either, doctors orders, but did nothing on last 2 for me, i have baby that shifts for no one till she ready lol

ohhhhh and i had a poo, lots of, and then aload more and some more, bh's at mo but nothing else to report on 

i love my looo!


----------



## Dani_b

hope the :sex: helps bring baby out


----------



## KatienSam

yay pip!! congratulations on the poo! how do you know the bonking did nothing? you had them both early so may have done something!

Midwife said to bonk lots, get those hormones up on your cervix to soften it, have to do it alot to make it work though i think!!


----------



## icculcaz

:) im ok bar tiredness and one hell of an aching womb. now loaned an elec pump from surestart. i now come with mooing noises


----------



## pippam116

lol sos i worded it wrong, i meant as in i did nothing on my last 2 to set things off, if u get what i mean, wanted with girls but soon as baby low down dh was put off, i spose theres no huge loss this time either my cervix are already soft had that comfirmed last tues when i left hosp. i feeell so free, bubs moving about ltos must be all the space i freed up, do lots of it hun, for that and cos be weeks till u can again after :))
xx


----------



## lolly101

Hi all!!!

Well I come back to find Pip has had a poo and everyone else is shagging!!! Caz happy birthday for tomorrow too!!!
MM I feel a lot better than I did earlier, I did my aerobics and the pain in my pelvis had eased a lot. I was trying to describe it to Des and the only way I can say is it is like being kicked hard between the legs...and I'm bruised badly...
We went out to Chiquitos tonight and I feel more relaxed now!!! The house is still a tip but daddy has talked to Petunia to tell her she is not allowed out until at least Feb 28th!!! We will have her room ready by then!!
Holly I hope you p-a-i-n has gone too :hugs:


----------



## pippam116

how u getting on wiv it caz? if you can master that then u got it, mine used to get launched across the room lol xx


----------



## pippam116

:rofl: lolly bet that really made ur evenin didnt it! :D


----------



## pippam116

im sos but i can just imagion u sitting down to laptop or pcn cathcing up n saying aloud ewww pip had her poo, oh/dh's must think we all fucking nuts. :rofl:


----------



## lolly101

:rofl:then they'd know us so so well!!! We are Mad march mummies after all!!!


----------



## beancounter

lol. Congrats on the poo-baby pip.
I am skiving antenatal cus I can't see the point. And i miss the one where they tell me how to look after the baby cus I will have had the baby :dohh: my life is so crummy.


----------



## pippam116

:rofl: i cant shuttup now, bowels and gob back to normal.xx


----------



## pippam116

well bean, wont be long, just you wait till the excitement kicks in, and you got us lot if you need us, though u'd have to be desperate to need me for anything, bu hey my kids r ok lol... you will be fine, and so will baby. xxx


----------



## icculcaz

ere bean, you watch you;ll go natural on sunday


----------



## lolly101

:hugs:Bean...this time next week your LO will be here in your arms...I didn't go to any ante natal with Dan( I should have had one on the monday was in too much pain and I had him on the tues!!!) and I haven't been to any this time either...You will be a fab Mummy and as Pip says you have us lot here to ask questions too....


----------



## pippam116

had a text from deb-baby to say shes just come out of hosp had ultra sound and baby is back head donw so will be that causing the pain, babys heart beat dropped then dipped fairly high, so she has to go in and get checked every few days now :hugs: to deb, xxx


----------



## lolly101

Thanks for update Pip...glad she is ok and they keeping an eye on her...

God they using emulsion up in Petunias room..it stinks!!


----------



## beancounter

I dont want to go naturally cus having apoorly breech baby is too risky and we decided a c section was but I keep crying and I think my OH thinks I am a turd for being scared cus it means I am more concerned about me than the baby. But I can't help it :hissy: :( 

:hugs: for deb.x

I quite like the smell of emulsion. It smells like lime pickle tastes :D


----------



## pippam116

ohh it does wiff, i prefer undercoat smells mmmmmm lol


----------



## pippam116

bean when i was in hosp last week, some woman was about to go in for c section and i cried like a baby, they all laughed at me but it petrifies me and all i could think was please dont make me have one, i had a canular thingy in my hand ready for emergency c section if bleed continued and was frightend, so i know how it feels to be scared, the woman wass back a bit later and joyful with her bubs, just a bit sore, atleast u dont have to worry of delivering a breech baby xxxxx


----------



## lolly101

:hugs:Aww Bean I had a c section with Dan and its really not as bad as you think...I found my pain from my shingles was worse than the c section pain...I was up and about in a couple of days I just had to take it easy...I am a bit nervous about having another one but think of the reward you will have from it...my memories are of Dan not of the c section itself hun....the worst part is if someone makes you laugh or you need to cough...just hold your scar and it will be ok...:hugs:


----------



## pippam116

r u down for trial of labour then lolly?


----------



## lolly101

pippam116 said:


> r u down for trial of labour then lolly?

not yet thanks hun..Des had spoken to Petunia and shes not allowed out just yet...no practices yet!!


----------



## pippam116

lol i meant, have they ok'd you to have natural labour? or section?


----------



## lolly101

:blush:oh!!!

Well if I went into labour early they would have to assess how big she is....if shes too big I would still need a c section cos she won't get thru my pelvis!!!


----------



## pippam116

arghh ok, im guessing they word it different in different areas, i know aswell here if u have had one c section and it looks like bubs is going to take a while to be born they consider it cos of the scar.

id poop myself lol


----------



## lolly101

I guess cos with Dan i had an emergency one and shingles at the same time im not so worried this time...they not so bad honestly!!!At the end of the day I should have my daughter in my arms... you just get to the stage where you dont care you just want baby safe don't you!!! All dignity goes!!:rofl:


----------



## pippam116

lol dont get me wrong theres times when i wish i could just go get her out now, i just know theyd have ot pin me down to knock me out rofl


----------



## Deb_baby

hi girls, thats me back now...feeling alot better.

Thanks for updating everyone Pip and thanks to Pip and Holly for your texts :hugs:

Got into the hospital at 6.15pm, first midwife was pressing around for 5 minutes trying to decide which way the baby was but she couldnt tell but she had a lady who came in in the middle of labour so he hooked me up to the monitor and put two different things on my belly one for heartbeat and movements and the other for contractions, took a while to get the heartbeat to record onto the machine you could hear it it just wasnt picking up how many beats it was doing after that she left me to see the other lady and heart beat was between 130 - 170 bpm then the machine couldnt pick it up again and when it did the heartbeat was in the 50's another midwife came in and after 5 mins of her checking me the heartbeat went up to 220 :0 she pressed down hard on baby and after that for the next 40 minutes the heartbeat stayed between 124 - 137 bpm, my BP was normal and so was temperature but because they still couldnt decide which way baby was lying the did an ultrasound, and baby is back head down ( wish she would make up her mind) the woman doctor thinks my pains is just babys head engaging but im a bit confused as the monitor i was wearing for contractions was picking up contractions??? so now being monitored every few days for babys heartbeat so im quite happ now and feel very reassured, got given a glass of cold water with ice before i left and babys had hiccups since but now need a bath so much the gel dried onto my belly while on the machine :(


midwife told me not to move when i was being monitored on the machine and got given into trouble because i started laughing and so did OH cos you could hear the doctor asking a woman next door how her pee felt and she said like its on fire and after that she started askingfor laxatives and i was just sitting thinking maybe i should ask for some and send them to pip :rofl:

got a nice big chocolate roulade to eat now too :D


----------



## lolly101

I'm the same!! I want her here sooooo badly but then I don't want my pregnancy to end either!! Or us lot on here to not be in the 3rd tri chatting to each other all day!!!

I'm logging off now. Medium is on the TV.....and the MiL has worked so hard today i'd better keep her company.xxx

NN everyone...Pip hope you sleep well now you are half you weight!!:hugs:


----------



## lolly101

Glad you ok Deb...enjoy your choc roulade!!

i had white choc cheesecake tonight!!


----------



## pippam116

ur welcome deb, lol re pinching me sum lol! :hugs: its movements or tightenings ( bh) they would have said done something if was real thing!

lolly nn hun, yes id be star looser at weightwatchers n get a basket of fruit hashahha xxxx


----------



## mummymadness

Glad your ok Deb , And every ones pains have settled for the night .

Bean big hugs hun xxxxxxxx 

Me well my body is a flippin lying little so and so lol , No pains , Baby still firmly in belly lol .
I still feel like he is going to fall out any moment lol , But dont think its tonight . xx .


----------



## Deb_baby

the midwife when i first went in looked at my notes and saw it said the provisional EDD was 4th feb and my midwife hadnt changed it to the one i have now but the midwife saw tonight said she think ill have the baby by end of month.

OH just said i cant have the roulade til i pack myself a hospital bag :hissy:


----------



## pippam116

get on wiv it deb, quick quick!!

MM they fibbers! lol


----------



## mummymadness

Yep big style Pip , Stupid bodies who needs them pmsl .

Awww deb by the end of this month , Well remember feb only has 28 days get packing lady lol . x .


----------



## tiggertea

ooooh i half expected to log in to another couple of march bubs here :lol:

maybe katie will succeed in shagging her bub out overnight..... :winkwink:


----------



## pippam116

:rofl: gl all shagging tnite, feeling tired off to bed,back wiv bump in morning ;) xxx nn ladies


----------



## tiggertea

nn pip

am i here on my ownio?


----------



## icculcaz

im here...


----------



## Deb_baby

my sil in law has a few more things up for sale on ebay if anone interested. ive posted the links in the buy,swap sell or wanted bitty x


----------



## tiggertea

ellooooo!
howz life treating you now that scarlett's a whole 5 days old?


----------



## icculcaz

i iz tired :( bar that its peachy! :)
im now off t bed. nite all. tc :)


----------



## mummymadness

Im here , Still sulking my body tells lies lol . xx .


----------



## wanababy

Anyone still up?!! I keep catching up on this post then being too tired to post...:blush:

6 bubs so far, I can't believe it!! 

Hope everyone is well anyway and I've started my Mat leave so will be popping in a lot more now! I left work on Friday and got £150 mothercare vouchers & £44 in a collection off everyone, i was cryin in front of soooo many ppl - I'm blaming the harmones lol!! I was so touched...

Time to chill and put my feet up...thought the time would never come!

:hugs:

Liz
xx


----------



## tiggertea

nn caz

gemma - u never know maybe ur body aint telling lies - just delaying action for a little bit..... keeping u in suspense?

hey liz! that was lovely of the people in ur work! don't blame u for having a blub.... i would have too - i was lucky to get my mat. pay when going off never mind gifts too! :rofl:


----------



## wanababy

I know, I'm so lucky!! A couple of girls at work gave me a card & a present but I never expected to be dragged up (literally - by the hand!) in front of the whole factory floor at home time by my manager to 'see how much I'm thought of'!! Aww no wonder I was a blubbing wreck lol!! I must get a thank you card to send in - preg brain - I keep forgetting!

NN, b back 2moz to try to keep up lol x


----------



## mummymadness

lol im hoping so debz hun :) .

Awwww Liz how sweet of them at your work place , makes me wish i was still working and not full time mummy for the last 3 years .

All sooo close now :) , I think every one has finished work .. Think Jade is the last to finish this week too . xxx .


----------



## tiggertea

it makes it all soooooo real (cracked record me!) now everyone's getting off work (kudos to all those who stuck it out this long!) it's kinda like "well girls what do we do now besides wait?!"


----------



## mummymadness

lol , Its like pulling teeth . The suspense is killing me , I just want to meet him now .
I think iv done well thow as i only just today started getting impatient i made it all the way to 36 weeks with out that erghhh its dragging time feeling lol .

P.s = Debz remember you dont like eggs lol .


----------



## tiggertea

:rofl: i know Gem - i know.... have hubby well warned that no matter how much i insist i NEED an eggy dish not to let me do it...... 

36 1/2 weeks.... don't forget the all important 1/2!!!! well done you! lol somehow i really want bubs here, but at the same time i'd like another couple of months just to be sure i'm "ready".... hmmmmmmm


----------



## mummymadness

Ooooo yes how could i forget my half a week lol ... With layla been my First at around 32 weeks i remember saying erghhh times dragging lol so im doing quiet well lol .

Glad Hubby remembers , No matter how Much Baby tellys you "Mummy you want eggs" you really dont lol lol lol , You see baby is just practising manipulation for future years lol lol . x .


----------



## tiggertea

mummymadness said:


> You see baby is just practising manipulation for future years lol lol . x .

i agree - and it's already scarily good at it..... :grr: :gun: :rofl:

well hun, i think i'm gonna head to bed now! need to get my head down before the notion of sleep passes! lol
take care xx


----------



## mummymadness

Night Debz .

Im off to watch gavin and stacey then to land of nod , Before kids decide again for the 3rd time tonight that its fun to wake up and play lol . xxx .


----------



## jms895

Trying to slowly but surely catch up!! Since yeseterday morning there are nearly 30 pages!! :lol: you spammers!!

MM :dance: hoew exciting hun!

Pip any action on the bowels front?

Katie good luck with the scan!

Aurora and Logie :hugs:

Shifter congrats on being a smart ass with the first guess :rofl:

Bean - C section on Monday! Are you excited hun? Try not to worry :hugs: bubs will be hear in less than a week and you can prepare!!

Katy glad you heard from your soldier!! :cloud9:

Other ladies :hugs: and :hi:

Thought I was having some action yesterday, bit of a clear out, went three times bear in mind thats more than I go in 2 weeks normally :lol: and all the hicks last night and back ache, then this morning NADA!!!!! FFS the suspense is killing me!!


----------



## jms895

Oooh by the way yesterday I had a visit from some snot like substance down below, no blood just like egg white ovulation stuff, is this things getting moving?

I think this baby is coming at 37 weeks!! :shock:


----------



## jms895

icculcaz said:


> BEAN!!!!! :hug: thats the suckiest thing i heard all day!!!!it even beats the news that my vile next door neighbours got a porn vid on youtube... *hugs again*

??? WTF :rofl: you been watching then you dirty b*tch :lol:


----------



## jms895

_*HAPPY BIRTHDAY CAZ!!!!!!!!!!*_

Deb :hugs: hope you are ok!!

Debz last box for you in a day!!

Liz how nice of everyone at work!! :cloud9:

I have new windows and doors today :wohoo:


----------



## lolly101

Morning!!

Jade it does sound like your plug!! WOO HOO!!!

Pip has pooed!!!

Deb_Baby I hope you got your choc roulade and you packed your bag!!!:rofl:

Liz - how lovely from everyone at your works!!! Enjoy your spending!!!!


----------



## lolly101

I forgot!!! I feel "back to normal" today so Petunia can't go to the ball just yet!!!:happydance:


----------



## jms895

I am glad Pip has pooed!! :dance:

Hows you lolly? Ceiling ok and kitchen?


----------



## jms895

Awww hun so no baby action yet for you either?

:hissy: we need some baby action!!


----------



## pippam116

i pooodd yeah jade, lots :) lol, wahoooo, u lost ur plug, hahahha it will prob re grow by time u pop if bubs hangs on in, i lost mine at 32 weeks, well some ne hoooww, oh golly gosh i was hoping to see some bubs this morning, katie ne luck? lol i had some niggles in the night but gone again grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr 
xx


----------



## jms895

Come on babies!!!!

Morning Pip!!


----------



## pippam116

i forgot to do lottery on the weekend, and dh just checked his tickets online, and announces if id bothered to do my usuals instead of saying fook it i never win i had 5 numbers :( say whatttttttttttttttt, how much is 5 numbers?


----------



## pippam116

morning jade, where u been sciving?
:finger:


----------



## jms895

Pip 5 numbers prob a couple of grand :shock: shit


----------



## pippam116

ffs :lol: ohwell, im hormonal today just got me hair off on that thread for car seats, i mean 20 bleeding quid, if u cant afford that why you having a baby grrrrrrrrrrrrr, really titted me off that has lol :hugs:


----------



## LisaM

:hi: everyone

congratulations pip, you must feel so much better!!

happy birthday Caz!

how is everyone else? no baby action for me either, still had a few pains lastnight but nothing through the night and feel ok this morning :hissy:

x


----------



## pippam116

morning Lisa, thanks :hugs: i feel like i lost a stone :), nice hot curry today in celebration, totally addicted to jalfrezi this pregnancy. mmmmmmmm

ne plans for today girls, im waiting for a delivery and need a bath cos i got all hot last night n feel sticky, housework done i got up early today :)

xx


----------



## jms895

Morning Lisa!! Bubs still in tact then :lol:

Pip which thread is that?? Need to have a look :lol:


----------



## pippam116

baby carriers worn in car or something its near the top im last to comment, just ticks me right off,


----------



## jms895

I cleaned kitchen this morning and have provided access in all rooms for the window people.


Ohhhh 13 new windows and 2 new doors this week!! Theyw ere here at bloody 8!!

I had a total of 5 hours sleep last night and was up at 5am again, working at home today to keep an eye on builders...... will start at 9am.

4 more shifts to go :wohoo: then I am done for 9 months at least :lol:


----------



## pippam116

wahooo not long hun! bet u cant wait! :hugs:


----------



## LisaM

i have my aquanatal class at 10 this morning then nothing really planned after that. 

i seen that thread too pip, replied to it that i didnt think you could leave the hosp without one!

bet you cant wait to finish now jade. although i have to say i am slightly bored being off work already but id rather be bored than back there just now i think!! x


----------



## jms895

Thanks both. I cant wait, next week want to go aqua natal for first time or catch up on some swimming as not been for months been up to neck in uni work and decorating. Also have an assignment due week friday and one more before bubs here, so plenty to do

Plus nursery furniture needs putting together and all bubs clothes washing, house spring cleaning, that will keep me busy 2 weeks!!

£20 for a car seat..... tut tut..... Just cut the bloody broadband off for a month


----------



## LisaM

jms895 said:


> £20 for a car seat..... tut tut..... Just cut the bloody broadband off for a month

good point!!

I love my aquanatal, think im the next one due in the class now, hope no one else manages to go before me!! :happydance:


----------



## pippam116

not even that, if ur not working u get £500 for bubs n if u r less than a quid a week in a pot, got me, ( wish hospitals tell u there policies earlier bit) what so they wouldnt have got preggers if they knew it was gonna cost them £20 to get baby home SAFELY :rofl: watever lol


----------



## pippam116

i didnt go and wish i had im gunna go aqua thingy after i had bubs.


----------



## jms895

It pisses me right off when people get these grants and stuff and dont buy the safety necessitites....... I know many people who have spent it on crap.
I dont get one as I classed as earn to much (!) :dohh: (I dont earn alot! BTW) but my OH dont earn much and he has just done his back in so he will prob be off for a bit, so we will get no help whatsoever. I have saved for this baby and it has cost me a bomb but am so proud of myself :cloud9:


----------



## jms895

Pip cant you go aqua natal this week?


----------



## LisaM

i know. i dont get any of these grants either as we both work full time. i dont get a lot but my husband is a plumber so his wage is not too bad although we do have to pay a mortgage, car and everything else with that!

my mum and family and his family have helped us out a lot with buying things for the baby. feel kinda guilty sometimes when i look at how much they've spent but we really couldn't have done it all by ourselves.


----------



## pippam116

lol, well done jade :hugs: we had all sorts of probs and hubby got made redundant, stupid credit crunch we planned so well for our last lil bubs too, but thankfully after almost 4 months of no work he started back up a week or so ago, :happydance: all good but he wont get time off for bubs except day i have her plus one extra, but hed get on my nerves ne way lol.

i wouldnt wanna go on my own, and not got a maternity costume, dont see point buying one now, and my boobs too msall to go in my pre pregnancy ones due to a big weight loss lol


----------



## jms895

Awww Lisa, well you providing a beautiful baby so am sure they wont mind. We had lots of help too

Its costing us a bomb doing house up now and savings are now gone!! Having the baby has kicked our asses into gear..... But now nothing left, I will be going on mat pay and OH god knows he must be able to claim sick if he done his back in. He at work now but he has been in tears with the pain bless him, he feels like a failure.


----------



## pippam116

thats great Lisa, xx


----------



## jms895

Pip just thought......... I dont have a costume either :dohh: :rofl: what a prat I am ...... he he


----------



## pippam116

aww jade :hugs: he should get sick dont let him push himself, or he be outta work forever!


----------



## pippam116

:lol: :finger: i have a bikini that would fit but fook that id look like that one on little britain


----------



## LisaM

pip i just bought a bigger size bathing costume from tesco! i really need a new one but only got 2 more weeks hopefully so no point in spending more money.

i know what you mean about not getting paid when off sick, my hubby is the same and only gets SSP if he is off which is not a lot :hugs:


----------



## LisaM

people actually do wear bikinis in my class! god knows how they can do it!


----------



## pippam116

good idea lisa im a bit of a mix n match size right now, n would need supported boob bit, but if i got bigger size id not fill it :rofl:


----------



## jms895

:rofl: me too Pip, I would send them all into labour with the shock!!

I told him to go on sick and jack it in but he is proud. He will be in a wheel chair when hes 40 I told him. Plus the job no good as its all physical and in the back. We have to pay for him to see a chiropracter every week as doctor will do f*** all it pisses me off and we are both paying out NI tax etc yet and he wants to work but is gonna have to end up having a few month off on sick to rest i think. Your back is too important. We never been on the sick, neither of us so no idea. I only claimed job seekers once for 4 week when I was 19 :lol: never claimed anything else would not have a clue.


----------



## pippam116

i couldnt id be the next vicky polard rofl:


----------



## jms895

How much is SSP?

I bet its f*** all.

He texting me now bless him telling me he cant carry on, i told him to pack in and come home and go on sick to rest it for a month or so.....


----------



## katycam

wooooo congrats on pooing pip :rofl:

Happy Birthday Caz :happydance:

I had a really rubbish night sleep, bean wouldnt stop fidgeting in my tummy so i couldnt get comfy.

I want to go to aquanatal but i dont want to go on my own, and i dont have a cozzie either. Going to start swimming after bubs arrives though.

That car seat thing is pathetic, some people dont have a clue!!


----------



## pippam116

i don't know alot, we went on to jobseekers (income base) when he lost his job, and could have switched 4 weeks back to income support cos of end of pregnancy till bubs 6 weeks old, but he told them straight, he wants work not to be home with an excuse not to, sod all work going for him anyway so sitting around letting others snap them up hardly what we had in mind, they thought we mad cos could of had a few extra quid a week. stupid gits, supporting ourselves more important in our eyes, they just ashume thats the jobcentres trouble.


----------



## pippam116

morning katy, naughty bean eh! :hugs: i think my trouble sleeping last night was being determined she wouldnt come on the 17th rather than the pains i had for a bit which were actually manageable.

im not sure how much it is jade, last time i had it was when off on sick with dd number 2, prior to maternity leave. check

www.jobcentreplus.gov.uk


----------



## LisaM

i think its about £70 a week so not much if you're used to a full wage!


----------



## jms895

Thanks Pip I will have a look to see how much SSP is

I need to work now ladies, so will catch up t lunch hopefully, happy chatting xx


----------



## katycam

I got £75 a week sick pay just before christmas. its pants!


----------



## pippam116

have fun jade :finger: laterzzz xx

crap innit katy.


----------



## LisaM

morning katy 

im off now as well, need to get ready. see you all later :wave:


----------



## pippam116

bye lisa xx


----------



## katycam

i think im going to have a choc spread sandwich for brekkie :) im such a fat pig!!


----------



## pippam116

urghhhhhh yuck :lol: dont fancy that, i soo need my bath but watch ill get in n delivery man will come, could crack on with the curry i suppose no point hoovering till chloe had her toast cos shell make a right mess, lazy moo just got up but her sister had me up at 6.50


----------



## katycam

its sods law you will get in bath and the doorbell will go!!
ive been told i have to go food shopping today because i havent paid rent since i moved home lol! oops!


----------



## pippam116

:rofl:


----------



## katycam

im gunna get off her for a bit because its giving me a massive headache.
speak later xx


----------



## pippam116

aww speak later hun, delivery been, there was a cock up wiv my gas and air so the others been taken away and i got 4 mahoooooosive things of it, :rofl: i was only having 2, all the more to share then i guess :lol:


----------



## Shifter

Morning all.

Sorry about your OH's back Jade. To be fair to your dr though there is very little they can do for back problems. I've suffered with back problems on and off for about 12 years (was hit by a car when I was 14) and seen so many drs and consultants, but there is bugger all they can do. I always get told to see a chiropractor! It's just the nature of the human back. You would think that by now, given that we know that "alternative" therapies are the only thing for a bad back that the NHS would put something into these treatments so people don't have to fork out £40+ a session. But that's hardly the GP's fault.

I actually had a good night's sleep last night :happydance: it wasn't very deep sleep and I did still wake up a few times, but I wasn't in pain! I fell asleep during my hypno CD, which I listen to propped up in bed and I just stayed propped up all night. It gave my hips a break!


----------



## KatienSam

morning!! still no baby :hissy: didnt even get to :sex: which i am NOT happy about. It freaks OH out about poking baby in the head :dohh:

got consultant today (i havent got scan, its to discuss the last scan because they messed my appointment up i had scan after seeing consultant and then messed the scan up!) its not til 4pm though so got ages to wait... im going to ask him to have a feel around and see if anything is happening :rofl: i dont think he will but its worth asking, maybe i will cry a bit and see if that helps.

still not heard about the house, the man is in france doing a gig so the agency cant get in touch with him :hissy: they have put pics up of it online but it doesnt do it justice which we thought was in our favour ;) wooo

have a good day ladies! i wana see some more march babies soon!!

when is logie due home?


----------



## pippam116

morning Holly, glad you managed to give your hips a break and get some decent kip! im toddling off for a bath, got a few pains at the bottom of my bump, so really looking forward to a soak while kids are pre-occupied :D


----------



## katycam

im back again lol! i just cant keep away!

morning shifter :) i reckon i should try sleeping propped up.


----------



## pippam116

hey katie, my hubby the same, he can't see any good points of it, men! oooh let us know what happens at your appointment, they wont usually poke about till your about 39+ 3/4 days, but all depends on how nice the person you see is etc; they checked me cos had infections constantly, etc, worth a try though! :D


----------



## KatienSam

he is really nice, he did say last time he might check my cervix (because i had been having lots of hicks at regular times etc and started loosing my plug) he prob just said it though to shut me up lol


----------



## katycam

Luke found it funny he might poke babies head! bloody weirdo!
i cant wait for him to get home. im gunna jump on him lol!


----------



## jms895

Holly thanks for comments on hubbies bad back. You stuck really as he works (low wage byt the way) and has to fork out masses in petrol and chiropracter each week or he tries to go on sick (he never has and is proud) for 75 quid a week and we will be up shit creek, I really dont know what to do ladies :cry:


----------



## katycam

things will sort themselves out :) :hug:
just keep positive x


----------



## Shifter

Hubby's quite up for :sex: it's me that doesn't fancy it! 

Jade - :hugs: hun, I hope you can figure something out.


----------



## pippam116

I've only started fancying it now i have been strongly advised not too. grrr been off it since day one other than that, hes learnt to live with it. 
had my bath them pains cleared up so going to potter about on and off and curry is done, just got me rice to do later.

im enjoying the fresh air havfing back door wide open just to be able to let the house breath from cooking smells.


----------



## jms895

oooh I may do a curry tonight too Pip!! mmmmm
Might cheer OH up bless him


----------



## pippam116

yayy, :happydance: hubby not a lover of many curries except rogan josh but ive managed to get him on the jalfrezi, mmmmm mouth watering thinking about it, could eat it on jacket, chips dunk bread in it or with rice, loves it. :lol:


----------



## jms895

My hubby likes them mild and creamy, I like hot and tomato based!

Gotta have the naan, rice and chips :lol:


----------



## pippam116

yummmy


----------



## KatienSam

i had curry last night, i normally go for tomato based curry, but last night i had a biriani with veg curry.

Im just addicted to poppadoms and mint sauce :shock: i went through a phase of having it as a snack at 5pm when the indian opened up the road, just wandered in and got poppadoms and mint sauce, they thought i was mad for a few weeks until the belly started getting big lol

hmmm curry


----------



## katycam

god you are making me hungry now!!


----------



## Shifter

I lurrrve poppadoms and nan bread but not a curry fan. I like tandoori chicken though, yum :D

I made the mistake of buying biscuits yesterday and I can't stop eating them!!


----------



## jms895

I am mad for bombay potatoes and saag allooo
Also absolutely anything with mushrooms in it from the indian
Love the lentil curries mmm Dansak
And love mushroom roghan josh
NOW SALIVATING!!!!


----------



## pippam116

:rofl: what are we like eh, garlic naan mmmmmmmmmmmm oh flippin heck, we all be in labour all this spicy stuff :lol: i keep going and looking at my gas n air and thinking ooooh not long and ill be having a good old puff.


----------



## katycam

mmm bombay potatoes and saag aloo is my fave :)
need to have something to eat but going to have to go food shopping first. meh how annoying.


----------



## Shifter

Hmmm yeah, bombay aloo... yum. After several meals out where I ordered my chicken tikka, nan AND bombay aloo I realised it was way too much food!


----------



## jms895

I have just eaten the biggest bowl of cereal you have ever seen :rofl:


----------



## pippam116

maybe i have not lived, but wat is bombay aloo, do tell!!??


----------



## mummymadness

You can tell every one had there ready breck this morning , Chatter boxes lol lol .

Sorry your OH has a bad back Jade hun .
Good luck at todays appointment and scan Katie :) .
Glad you had a semi ok sleep Holly .

Hope every one is enjoying eating there curries on a night :) :) .

I had a crap nights sleep , Peed about 20 times i swear lol .
Then spent the day cuddling Finnley today as he fell and whacked his head on my dining room table , I have told him a million times not to try climb on it Arghhhh kids they just dont listen lol .

I feel normal today except tired , So no chance of baby coming to me yet .
But i would hate to have him this week anyway Laylas off school lol .

Have a good day girls . xx .


----------



## jms895

Pip Saag alloo: Spicy spinach and potatoes!!!!!!!! mmmm
Bombay alloo: Spicy potatoes


----------



## Shifter

pippam116 said:


> maybe i have not lived, but wat is bombay aloo, do tell!!??

Spicy potato dish you get at Indian restaurants and take aways :cloud9:


----------



## pippam116

hey MM aww hope his lil heads ok mine are killing each other in the garden. and ive still got walle on on grrrrr turn it down and one sneaks in and turns it up. i dont pee as much now i was doing, just awake for the sake of it i think lol x


----------



## Shifter

Here's a recipe: https://www.curryfrenzy.com/curry/recipes/Bombay-Aloo.html

Never used it so can't vouch for it, but it gives you an idea :rofl:


----------



## pippam116

ok so same as bombay potatos? thats what we have from our local, off to rummage through another menu lol


----------



## Shifter

pippam116 said:


> ok so same as bombay potatos? thats what we have from our local, off to rummage through another menu lol

Yeah. Aloo = potato in Hindi :D


----------



## jms895

Yes pip same as that, just the indian name for it

I may cook that tonight now :D


----------



## jms895

Hope Finnley is ok MM?


----------



## Shifter

Aww Gemma, I hope Finnley's ok. Kids will be kids I guess :hugs:


----------



## mummymadness

Thanks girls , Hes ok just a bit sore and now sporting a big red graze on his head .

I have told him a million times , Turned my back for two seconds getting layla a drinka nd crash wallop he had fell and hit his head on it .
It must be a boy thing as layla never use to investigate everything like he does lol . I swear he is going to be inspector clueso when he grows up lol . x .


----------



## pippam116

ok i must practice my indian :rofl:


----------



## pippam116

anyone seen the thread about another march mummy!! :happydance:


----------



## beancounter

my brother was like that MM. you could turn and then look at him a second late and he'd be sitting on the floor in the same spot covered in blood. Put all the chairs on the table to sweep under it and he ran through and pulled the lot on his head, always gonig to hospital.Not crying though, I dont think he feels pain properly- he's a boxer now, go figure. 

MY OH makes lovely currys, nicer than the restaurant. He makes a lovely mushroom n chick pea one if i'm good :D he made chilli last night, so he's doing burritos for lunch with the leftovers. God bless half term, eh?


----------



## rickster

You can make that 7 babies. Mine was delivered by emergency c-section on the 12th Of February after I developed severe pre-eclampsia and it was becoming too dangerous to wait.


----------



## beancounter

aw congrats rickster :)
how are you & bubs doing? Must have given you quite a fright :hugs:
I'm sooo not gonna make the top ten :rofl:


----------



## jms895

COngrats Rickster!! bless you hun :hugs:

Chick pea dahl is on the menue here tonight too!

Curry is cooking, no idea what it is :dohh: but its got in it yoghurt, oil, chicken, passata, guru masala, coriander, cumin, tumeric, mushrooms and some tandoori powder....wonder what it will be like!! It tastes hot so other half prob wont like it :D more for me.

it looks very red :rofl:


----------



## jms895

Bean you will be number 9 or 10 I think. I think Pip will go before you on Monday xx


----------



## wanababy

Hi girls!! :wave:

Congrats Rickster :cloud9:

MM - Hope finnley is OK!

God, you lot are making me soooo hungry - I want an Indians lol!

As for the :sex: - my OH has got me celibate, think we've only done it about 3 times since LO was conceived! He's scared it will hurt bubs. I've told him the reason I'm so bad tempered is cos I'm actually sexually frustrated cos he won't come near me :rofl: I told him I still have needs!!!!!

:hugs:

x


----------



## mummymadness

Bean hunny you will be in the top ten :) . And we will all be here for you for support sweets :) .

As i said on the other thread big congrats Rickster hun , Hes sooooo adorable .

Maybe babies dont like 13th of March hey lol , So i have to go early too lol .
I imagine the pre eclampsia was very scary thow hun , Glad your ok now .

As for the pain thing Bean that is strange lol and he choose a boxing career .

I was just saying to Andy if social services walked in they would think Finnleys a battered child , Hes got two massive bruises on his legs from whacking his legs on his wooden bed , And a big graze on his for head and yesterday he caught his nose with his finger nail .
Hes a proper boy through and through that one lol . xxx .


----------



## rickster

beancounter said:


> aw congrats rickster :)
> how are you & bubs doing? Must have given you quite a fright :hugs:
> I'm sooo not gonna make the top ten :rofl:

aww thanks.We are doing fine. I am at home since yesterday. Gabriel still needs to stay for a bit as he was not drinking with the bottle but had to be fed with the tube. But yesterday he took 3 bottles and is putting on weight.:happydance:


----------



## pippam116

congrats rickster, glad hes feeding now, wont be long till you home together. bean you'll make top ten. 

Jade, my god you dont give up woman lol, i think im gunna stay like this forever :rofl: and i will settle with 11 or 12th ;) 

curry sounds interesting, im wearing a mouthful of mine on my clean nighty :(((((((


----------



## rickster

mummymadness said:


> Bean hunny you will be in the top ten :) . And we will all be here for you for support sweets :) .
> 
> As i said on the other thread big congrats Rickster hun , Hes sooooo adorable .
> 
> Maybe babies dont like 13th of March hey lol , So i have to go early too lol .
> I imagine the pre eclampsia was very scary thow hun , Glad your ok now .
> 
> As for the pain thing Bean that is strange lol and he choose a boxing career .
> 
> I was just saying to Andy if social services walked in they would think Finnleys a battered child , Hes got two massive bruises on his legs from whacking his legs on his wooden bed , And a big graze on his for head and yesterday he caught his nose with his finger nail .
> Hes a proper boy through and through that one lol . xxx .


He is so cute. i just want to eat him. All nurses at the hospital are in love with him.


----------



## mummymadness

Awwww bless , And what a lovely name too :) .

Hopefully in a few days he will be home iwth you for long cuddles and lots of cheekyness lol .

Big congrats again hun .

p.s = Friday the 13th is unlucky anyway . xx .


----------



## jms895

Pip I cant believe Sienna is still cooking!!


----------



## pippam116

dont remind me! :rofl:


----------



## katycam

Congrats Rickster :)


----------



## jms895

Liz hope you fulfill your needs soon hun :lol:


----------



## katycam

Ive got to wait until end of april til i can fufil my needs :hissy:


----------



## pippam116

so have i, katy and i got to lie next to it, without getting tempted!


----------



## katycam

haha at least i have no choice i suppose, i cant be in the same room alone with luke for more than 5 minutes without trying to seduce him!! he gets annoyed, he reckons i only like him for sex!!


----------



## tiggertea

hellloooooooo lovely ladies!!!

was tinax ever marked off the first list and added into the count.... must check coz if not that could bring us up 2 8 march mums now rickster has had her bub!

oooooohhh the pringle effect in action! lol

katy - don't worry about having to wait til april for some :sex: - alot of us prob will be the same anyways - what with the bleeding and uncomfort after giving birth.

i've no real goss today lol - all's quiet here!


----------



## Shifter

Congrats Rickster 

Just spent lovely afternoon with my dad, don't see anywhere near as much of him as I do my mum, so it was nice to have him all to myself for a couple of hours :cloud9: he said in a way it was good that he lost his job as it'll mean he can be around when the baby comes :cloud9:


----------



## LisaM

afternoon everyone :hi:

congratulations Rickster! x

well had a good day at my aquanatal, the physio that comes said she wouldn't be here next week and would see me the week after - if i was still there! made me realise how close i am to my due date now! x


----------



## MummyCat

Hello lovelies... 

I've missed so much since yest morning! Congrats to Rickster! Can't believe how many Mad March Mum's are starting to pop! Wait till we have a couple a day! Poor Katie wont be able to keep up! :happydance:

Jade.. hun I hope your OH's back feels better soon! He really should take time to rest as he'll want to be helpful and supportive when your little man comes along! It must be very frustrating for him! 
Pip... gratz on the movement!! Hope that helps with the labour... otherwise maybe the curry will do the trick :)
Bean... hope you're okay hun! My DH's cousin had to have a c-section due to hear heart condition and she's slim and fit and healthy and baby boy is such a clever little man and very close to both parents! 
Katie, hope your appt is going well
Caz... Happy b-day honey!! 
MM... hope that your body has done it's practising and next time it's for real! Hope Finnley's okay!
Deb.. sorry to hear about your trip to hospital, hope they keep a good eye on things! 
Holly.. hope you're not suffering as much today!! 
Debz... bet your OH was chuffed to bits with the Irish result on the weekend! Having grown up in SA... I'm a Rugby widow whenever it's on... doesn't have to be South Africa playing... so with six nations and super 14 (southern hemisphere tourniment) now on... it's Rugby mad at home - in fact... my Mother has already bought baby it's first rugby jersey (well... babygrow).

Anyway... that's all from me... just checking in on everyone! all's good with us apart from a scare on Sat but I'm sure it was the hicks combined with baby engaging! At least we're moving in the right direction!

Sorry if I've missed anyone.... Hugs to all!!! xxx


----------



## jms895

Ooooh Lisa now be long now!!

Shifter glad you had a nice day with your dad!

Katy/Debz I am sure we will all be deprived for weeks/months after bubs is here :lol:

Well I got lovely new upstairs windows now 7 down 6 to go, and 2 doors tomorrow and Thurs :dance: they look lovely and I dont even have to clean em for bubs coming as they are new :rofl:

Sure I am having a clear out..... been on loo more often than usual today again! :blush: I been more in the last 2 days than normally go in 2 or 3 weeks - seriously!!

Well I hope there will be some curry left for OH as I been eating some everytime I walk past the pot..... :lol:

He text earlier, he gone to the hospital with his back..... in Bedford...... god knows what time he will be back bless him :(


----------



## MummyCat

hmmmm..... okay a couple more things....

Anyone heard from Logie and Aurora lately? Also... Lolly... hows things going? you were having lots of niggles lately if memory serves me correctly!

Lastly... just realised I'm on my LAST box! Woohoooo.... cant believe it! (small things... small mind! I know... but it means I'm almost there!)


----------



## jms895

Thanks MummyCat hope you are ok hun? :hugs:

No signs, niggles, aches your end yet? :lol:


----------



## MummyCat

jms895 said:


> He text earlier, he gone to the hospital with his back..... in Bedford...... god knows what time he will be back bless him :(

Ah hun.... I'm in Luton (about 20-30 min south of Bedford) and it takes us about 1 hour 15 min to get to Nottingham up the M1... so if he has good traffic... it shouldn't take him much longer than an hour in travel time? 

Hope he gets some good help from them!! xx


----------



## jms895

Thats good news then hopefully with it being half term traffic wont be to bad either!! Thanks hun :D at least he will have a curry ready for him and some new windows. I will tell him he is having some time off sick now that is it!!!! F*** the money, we can manage and cut back.....


----------



## jms895

Congrats on the last box MummyCat!! :wohoo: :wohoo: baby is now a big baby!!


----------



## LisaM

:dance: for last box mummycat!

hope your OH is ok jade. im sure you'll be fine if he takes some time off x


----------



## pippam116

i havn't heard from Aurora today will text again in a mo see if she is ok... x
I have had visitors, so sos for being all quiet for a change lol,


----------



## mummymadness

Congrats on last box Mummycat .

I havent heard any more from Logie , I shall text her later .. To see how she is enjoying her cuddles with Hannah :) .

Glad you had a nice day withyour Dad Holly :) .
And glad every ones lovely Baby seems to be heading in the right way moving downwards and out :) .

Iv finished with practising now , Next time has to be real one :) . xx .


----------



## jms895

MM hope you get an update off Logie, do we have a pic yet or have I missed that one?

Pip thought it was a bit quiet on here you spammer :lol: :finger:


----------



## Shifter

Congrats on getting to the last box Cath! Last I heard from Aurora was that they wanted to keep her in and if things don't deteriorate they'll induce at 38 weeks now.


----------



## jms895

When is Aurora 38 week? I am sure she is same gest as me more or less, so another 3 weeks? :shock:


----------



## jms895

Oh god I think I hit the last box on Sunday :wohoo:


----------



## Shifter

jms895 said:


> When is Aurora 38 week? I am sure she is same gest as me more or less, so another 3 weeks? :shock:

According to the first page she's due on the 20th. So will be 38 weeks in 2 and a half weeks.


----------



## pippam116

shes 36 weeks some time next week i think, thats what i heard from her about induction at 38 weeks, but im not sure if thats a deffo at 38 weeks cos at her appointment before they said no, surely they will go ahead with it now after being so poorly though.


----------



## mummymadness

Can you believe the 1st of March is next week !!!!!!! .
It will be our Month next week girls Oooooooooo .


----------



## jms895

Shit MM 1st March next week you are joking? :sick:

Poor aurora if she got to stay in there 3 weeks!


----------



## jms895

Just to let you all know............ I am very simple and easily pleased................ and this symbol I just used :sick: is making me laugh as much as the :finger:
I am creased up here......
:rofl:
God I am sad and need to get a life....... :lol:


----------



## pippam116

:finger: if i hadnt seen ur pic, i would have thought you were a blonde, us blondes easily pleased :rofl: ( not blonde ne more :D)


----------



## jms895

Ha ha I died my hair blonde once!! It did get me more attention from blokes too! :D

Well lots of blonde highlights


----------



## mummymadness

Lol Jade .

Yep 1st of March is next Sunday :) . xxx .


----------



## pippam116

:rofl:


----------



## jms895

Dear me, March is next week so babies are gonna be coming thick and fast now ladies!!


----------



## pippam116

omg next sunday i have 6 days till due date, doesnt seem such a need to rush her out when you think of how close it is like that :O


----------



## pippam116

i wonder if indian ladies all have their babies early? :rofl:


----------



## lousielou

Hello ladies! Sorri I don't post in here much; can't really keep up! Hope you're all well - I have a snotty nose today :(


----------



## MummyCat

Hey... thanks for the updates Holly, Pip and MM! And thanks all for the happy last box wishes!! 

Aurora is due same date (20th) as me... which will mean she's 36 weeks on Friday! So... it's a long hospital wait for her! Which sucks! :(

Jade... Hubby works in Northampton and has said that M1 traffic has been great this week... so fingers crossed hun! (Just don't eat all the curry before he gets home!) :)


----------



## shimmyshimmy

1st March.

Gulp.........

:baby::baby::baby:
:blue::blue::blue:

Mixed emotions here.

Good luck one and all, and congratulations to all that have already had there march babies.

xxx


----------



## pippam116

happy last box mummy, sos i forgot to say it earlier lol xx


----------



## MummyCat

:rofl: at Pip and Indian ladies! I'm sure they don't... as far as I was told... the curry helps things along because it helps with the clearout! but other than that it has no effect. Apparently Pineapple is good as it has an enzyme that reacts in a similar way to oxytocin which is the hormone that helps you dilate Same as sperm... something in there helps soften the cervix too! I could be VERY wrong here... but that's what I've heard! 

So sex and pineapple it is for me... in a couple weeks anyway!! :rofl:


----------



## March mummy

Sorry I missed way to much to even try and catch up, its been a really hectic few weeks, finally got my house on marke t properly although lost keys :(. 

The cot I ordered missing somewhere between Dundee and Bournemouth hopefully will find out exactly where by end of week.

Credit card company saying I owe them money for transactions in November (i cut card up in August) and thought they had cancelled account, god everythign going wrong.

On plus side I finally getting antenatal classes now have one tonight, it was such a laugh last week kept talking about benefits of pain releif and I kept poo pooing the midwifes benefits for each one, she was way way way too keen about people having Pethidine and epidurals. Convinced many that they bad.

Hope everyone OK. What up with aurora?

Congratulations to Logie on the birth of Hannah, Iccucaz on the birth of Scarlett and err sorry name disappeared on me on the birth of there little One. Hope everyone well.

Get well soon to any that arent. Not long now people. 

Good Luck to Fierce ANgel, know she really worried about her Litlle one.


----------



## jms895

Shimmy you are nearly due!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :wohoo:
March mummy and lousie lou :hi:
Pip dont get any ideas about inserting pineapples and curry up any orifices other than ya gob!! :rofl:


----------



## March mummy

Right i need pineapple then as starting to feel rough now from being pregnant am allergic to the iron tablets that they give me so have to accept that I low on iron. :( and I now have a cold too.

I wanna start gettign in a routine now so want my baby, but not at last box yet so will wait a little longer. 2 weeks atleast.


----------



## March mummy

COngratulations to rickster too on the birth of her little boy. GLad he Ok.


----------



## pippam116

MummyCat said:


> :rofl: at Pip and Indian ladies! I'm sure they don't... as far as I was told... the curry helps things along because it helps with the clearout! but other than that it has no effect. Apparently Pineapple is good as it has an enzyme that reacts in a similar way to oxytocin which is the hormone that helps you dilate Same as sperm... something in there helps soften the cervix too! I could be VERY wrong here... but that's what I've heard!
> 
> So sex and pineapple it is for me... in a couple weeks anyway!! :rofl:

:rofl:

with regards to the pineaple thats right, but, :lol: you would have to eat 7 in a day for the ammount of enzyme's to do anything, and i dunno if you tried, but i ate one and was soooo sick after lol, not trying again. no sex either, for me lol so its more curry and no i aint shoving it up jade :rofl: :finger: xxx


----------



## pippam116

theres lots of things that can incourage a clear out, if i eat a punnet of grapes ( damn easy) i go like the clappers. :rofl: xx


----------



## katycam

:cry: i give up with everything. i hate my life at the moment :cry:


----------



## pippam116

:hugs: whats wrong hun


----------



## jms895

Whats up Katy :hugs:


----------



## mummymadness

whats up katy hun ? .

And may i allso state (not at any one in this thread i promise) , Some people on this site are sooo bloody bitchy it drives me nuts . xx .


----------



## jms895

MM think you are reading the same thread as me with regards to slings, dressing baby and car seats :lol:


----------



## March mummy

Whats wrong katy hun? and may I also ask whats wrong MM?


----------



## mummymadness

Arghhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh its just sometimes , It seems if you have an opinion thats a little different to every one elses thinking your Mawled like been thrown to live tigers lol lol .

It pisses me off greatly , I have never been nor never will be the type or person who just goes along with what every one else thinks to keep a quiet atmosphere .

I dont aggree with every ones opinions on this site , But i would never speak how some people do on here . x .


----------



## pippam116

im so very guilty of not always keeping my mouth shut :lol:, and half the time my opinion a load of bollox, :rofl: and i got soo peed off earlier, hence why i came on here n moaned about it as to not upset the thread, then it happens anyway, grr so many threads end in tears huh


----------



## Shifter

March mummy - sorry things are pants for you. I hope it all works out :hugs:

Katy - :hugs: to you too.

Gemma - I try to avoid arguments and have repeatedly held my tongue on topics on this forum so as not to upset anyone. But sometimes I do just have to say what I think and it drives me bonkers when my opinions are taken in such offensive ways! It's like I'm not entitled to question hospital policies, when in fact everyone should question things all the time! That's how stupid things change to more sensible ones! :rofl:


----------



## pippam116

katy, whats up hun, ??????????????

we here for you:hugs:

katie, cmon i wanna know if you got your dick with a duck out, i mean consultant to feel you?
:rofl:

xx


----------



## katycam

Everything i touch turns to shit.
I miss luke like crazy and i dont wanna do this anymore. 
I cant do it withouth him.
My family are shit and i dont want anything to do with them.
Im screwed.


----------



## mummymadness

Lol Pip i often speak Bollox too hun, But its my bollox and i believe in it lol .

We allways tend to aggree hun lol , We can be nutters together lol .

I just hate that if yoru opinion is different to every one elses , Then your the outcast strange one lol . x .

p.s = I do allready know im quiet strange lol , But i blame that on the kiddies . x .

p.p.s = Holly i find people allways bloody judge what you say , It gets me mad and i often sly of the handle at people who criticise you Ooooopppps lol .

Katy hun big hugs , You can do this , You are doing this , And your doing bloody good to my sweets ... Keep remembering that . x .


----------



## Shifter

Katy - I know it's really hard for you hun. You can do this though, you really can. What's up with your family though? I thought they were being very supportive hun :hugs:

Gemma - :hug: :friends:


----------



## jms895

Someone having a dig at my comment now, I was just saying its a matter of opinion!!

Some people just love a row i think :lol:


----------



## katycam

My mum has just decided to tell me how she really feels and has really upset me. 
I actually have nobody other than luke, and he's in a war zone so i cant even speak to him.


----------



## jms895

I am same and find alot of people have a go at Shifter xx


----------



## pippam116

katy,:hugs:

youve got a little Luke in there, just waiting to be with you, it's now weeks not months, :cloud9: 
:cry::cry: all you want, you said the other day it makes you feel better

we all here for you:hugs:

and if your mum is that insensitive :dohh: maybe the sooner baby is here the better.

you really will be fine

stay strong xx


----------



## Shifter

jms895 said:


> I am same and find alot of people have a go at Shifter xx

I rub people up the wrong way because I have my own opinion :rofl: It's ok, I'm used to it!

Katy hun, what did your mum say? Oh big big :hugs: to you babe :hugs::hugs:


----------



## jms895

Katy :hugs:


----------



## mummymadness

But what gets me mad Holly hun , Is we are allowed our Opinion .
Why shouldnt we , You allways seem to get the bruntend of it when you dont aggree and it pisses me off lol .

Ohhhh on another note my ears burning Lol , Im laughing because it sounds so ridickulous , But it feels like its on fire and its only my left one .
Im sat with a bag of peas on my ear PMSL .


----------



## pippam116

ooohhhhh i remembered if the day i give birth at home there isnt a consultant at hand i have to toddle off to hops next day for vitamin k and my anti d etc, but my baby will born an outpatient so am gonna luv showing off my new pram, and not exiting wiv carseat, they cant say a sausage, thought i shouldnt say it on other thread :rofl:


----------



## pippam116

how odd MM, someone talking about you? :rofl:

i got twinges again they got stronger all day but not awful and still not completely regular, u watch now i said something they will stop or ill stop pooping again :rofl:


----------



## Shifter

mummymadness said:


> But what gets me mad Holly hun , Is we are allowed our Opinion .
> Why shouldnt we , You allways seem to get the bruntend of it when you dont aggree and it pisses me off lol .

Aww bless you hun, thanks :friends: (loving that icon atm!) Yes, this is a forum - a place to voice opinions! I think some people don't understand simple word meanings!

I think what actually bothered me was being accused of being argumentative about car safety, when what I was actually questioning was the lack of common sense in such a blanket policy. I totally agree that in a car a car seat is the only safe way to travel, but like the example of your friend, it doesn't always apply! Why shouldn't women be allowed to walk home if they feel up to it?!!


----------



## Shifter

pip :rofl:


----------



## LittleBee

Hey girls!! How are u all?


----------



## katycam

apparantly she doesnt think we should get married or have a baby or anything at all, that we are rushing into things. blah blah blah. she was fine earlier now she decides to tell me her true feelings. they brought me my wedding dress ffs. if they didnt want me to get married why the fuck buy that? although saying that i was only allowed a reduced one, not the one i wanted. ive just had to buy all the food for the house because they dont want to, so now im skint too.
ive got no where to go though so im stuck in a house where im not wanted. with not friends. and another 10 weeks til luke is home to rescue me :(


----------



## jms895

Aaah Katy she will come round and be ok im sure :hugs:


----------



## pippam116

holly its true, the minute i say summink going on she stops, must be shy :rofl:

katy, im sure she doesn't mean it she prob just worried for you, and getitng herself ina tizzy.


----------



## MummyCat

Oh my goodness... what have I missed???????

Firstly... Pip... am certainly not going to try to eat 7 pineapples however much I like the stuff! :rofl: I had no idea you needed that much of it! Cripes!... Don't even think I can stomach 7 chocolate bars... (too much of a good thing?)

Ah Katy hun :hugs: I'm not sure if this is over wedding stuff (as I've just seen your status on facebook) but if it is.... just know that you can never please everyone all the time and your Mum should really be supportive of you, especially as you're pregnant and especially because Luke is so far away (not only far away, but in war conditions) she must realise that added stress on you is not a good thing! Just remember honey that what matters is you Luke and Bean... :hugs:

Okay....now I think I better go read this thread that's causing so much trouble... I can tell you all one thing before I've even read it.... is that many people on this site are EXTREMELY close minded. They can not handle other people having a different view on things and if I might just add... are very immature! Goodness knows what their kids are going to learn from them! I'm sorry.... but it's true!

I was raised in a country that went through political turmoil... I had to go to school with kids who's parents were for apartheid and kids who's parents were anti apartheid..so you can only imagine the distorted views the kids had... and the first thing you learnt was that however wrong you thought someone's opinion was... they were entitled to it. You could tell them your view and you could try reason with them... but you had to accept that they were going to believe what they wanted to and only they could change their minds... when they finally opened them! 

I'm very proud to be a March Mummy... cos I think we have a lot of people in here who have open minds... who appreciate that others may have different opinions and yet... don't judge them because of it! I'm sure you'll all make fantastic parents... however you decide to give birth...whatever painkillers you choose to use... if your child has a dummy or not.. however you decide to transport it! Ultimately... it's your decision... and you'll have your own reasons for your own choices..... and you're the only one that has to be happy with them!

Okay...i'm done!! hahaha :)


----------



## pippam116

lol lots of people dont realise that, ive jsut checked back on it and trying not to reply, so hard though lol it was me who picked on £20 quid is neither here nor there for safety and its been bought up again, im just better off saying nothing it goes round i circles.


----------



## KatienSam

aww katy :hugs: my mum has moments like that too, but i dont live with her so i can ignore her lol

wow that topic got a bit heated didnt it, when i said about women walking home i just think its a bad idea because of a friends experience, she felt fine and as soon as she got outside she started to heomorrage (sp?) and collapsed. if she had been carrying baby it could have been awful! so i guess that just stuck in my mind :blush:

anywho... my appointment was a bit mixed, we discussed scan he said not to worry too much about it, he expects a 7lb and a bit baby. But now they are worried about my BP... it had gone from bottom number of 70 last week to 85 today, so on their borderline. He felt baby and listened to heartbeat and he said baby and body is preparing (because when he poked baby it reacted and gave me hick). He wouldnt do an internal today but made an appointment for me next week, he said he doesnt know if i will make it to next week :shock: baby has moved right down (he said for first baby and my frame they didnt expect baby to go much further than 3/5 and i was 2/5, my midwife had said this last week too), but if BP hasnt sorted itself out by next tuesday they may admit me and induce me :shock:

so i feel much better knowing baby is behaving, he is sooo nice he made me feel much better, he said i had done really well and although bump is 'compact' baby is a nice size now. He went over the frustrations of being full term and waiting etc and said every woman out there at my stage is frustrated and worried, and said if i am worried about anything and my mummy dial is just feeling something isnt right to go straight up and they will pop me on the monitor for a bit.

so i am happy :D been bouncing on my ball and getting regular hicks again, me and OH are going to practise making bottles later lol, make sure everything is working!

:happydance:


----------



## Mammy_pants

Evening ladies (and bubs) 

hows everyone today???

still no sign of baby evan though im still getting really bad braxton hicks 

xx


----------



## pippam116

glad it went well katy, mammy evening hun, think its gunna be a bh night tonite, mine r here too


----------



## mummymadness

Ooooooo Pip you keep them pains going lady lol .

Katie make sure you get plenty of rest hun to keep that BP down , Wow can you imagine every one is thinking they will go next week .I mean 1 week thats nothing lol .

My ears stopped burning now phewww it was like a red hot poker stuck on it , Some one must of been having a good gossip about me lol , Mmmmmm i can smell my Stew cooking , I have an obsession with stew i swear .

Katy im sure your mum will change her thoughts hun , I think sometimes they just say the wrong thing at the wrong time . xxxxxxx .


----------



## KatienSam

its a hicky night! 

OH is going to be sexually assualted tonight if he even thinks about not :sex: he is a right grump today because we havent heard about this house. but i am happy after consultant and want to proceed with the get baby out plan :rofl:

xx


----------



## pippam116

lol mm, im keeping my eye on them.


----------



## KatienSam

i have been asleep all day today so god knows how i got a high BP lol, i think the most active i have been is hoovering the front room, OH has tidied up for me today :happydance:

xxx


----------



## Deb_baby

hi all. How is everyone today?

i saw that thread earlier but didnt want to say what i thought but just went back and read it and OMG couldnt believe half of the stuff people were saying, i now said a bit but havent said what i really thought incase it gets made into something bigger like what everyone else has done with hollys, gemmas or pips opinion. so i send :hugs: to you all!!

i've been getting lots of movements today :happydance: feels alot better to have them.

has anybody else's midwife not gone over anything with them? she hasnt done my birthplan with me and the discussion points i have in my notes are all empty, i want to try breatfeeding but she hasnt went through that or pain relief or anything else thats meant to be discussed so not sure what to do and she said she didnt need to see me again as she thought i would have the baby by end of month so she didnt make me another appointment.


----------



## Mammy_pants

im glad im not the only one with BH :) every little pain makes me abit more excited to see my baby :baby:

Katie are you in the process of buying a house too??

OH is back from the faulklands tomorrow and im gonna start to concentrate on getting baby out :) im going to eat pineapple, bounch on my ball and try and convince him that :sex: will not harm the baby :rofl:

x


----------



## mummymadness

Awww deb sorry m/w didnt do anything informative with you hun .
I remember with Layla , I didnt have a clue about a birth plan .. Luckily it just flowed . But if i had of needed my choices aired etc i wouldnt of known how .

Hopefully before baby comes you get to have a good chat with her . xxxxxxx .


----------



## jojo1974

hi ladies thought id drop in to see how everyone is ? wow wot av i missed , im shocked 7 march babys wonder who will be next , xx


----------



## mummymadness

Right off tooo Munch my stewww mmmmmm .
Be back later ladies , Eat well . xxx .


----------



## Mammy_pants

Hi Deb

can u not give her a call and book an appointment??

id write a list of things that i want to discuss with her and not let her out the door untill ur happy and have ur birthplan :)

have u started antenatal classes yet? in my class last week it was practically a full hour discussion on breast feeding 

glad baby is moving loads :happydance:

x


----------



## pippam116

mm enjoy stew, deb goodness that's not good, she should give you an appointment regardless of when she thinks you will pop, you should see her no more than 2 weeks from last appointment at the mo, if they knew when we were going to go we wouldnt have peeps wondering when when when, theres no way at 36 weeks she should not bother making a next appointment, i find that really unprofessional, id be on the phone asking to book one, what if you last till then and she says she hasnt time to see you?
glad you had plenty of movements, its reassuring :)

hey jojo how r u.

xx


----------



## jojo1974

id give em a ring deb she should be seeing you either everyweek or every 2 weeks i wouldnt be impressed , hey pip im great ta been full of energy today normally im like the walking dead lol , hows you any pains ? xx


----------



## Dani_b

hey all. i know its someones birthday today but cant remember who :rofl: so happy birthday.
DD and DS are in bed :sleep: so got some time to myself. will have to have a clean up later as the place is a complete mess.

:hugs::hugs: to all that need some


----------



## katycam

my head is banging now because ive gotten myself stressed.
im fed up of being walked all over by my family and i think its been brewing for a while.
im scared for when dad gets home. ive locked myself upstairs. i know he'll shout at me because of my mum. i just wish i could be with luke now and not stuck here.


----------



## jms895

Katie glad scan was ok, keep eye on BP though :hugs: x


----------



## jojo1974

awwwwwwww :hug: katy xxx


----------



## tiggertea

MummyCat said:


> Debz... bet your OH was chuffed to bits with the Irish result on the weekend! Having grown up in SA... I'm a Rugby widow whenever it's on... doesn't have to be South Africa playing... so with six nations and super 14 (southern hemisphere tourniment) now on... it's Rugby mad at home - in fact... my Mother has already bought baby it's first rugby jersey (well... babygrow).

shhhhhh -don't let my mathew hear ya talkin bout rugby babygros! hehehe he hasn't thought about things like that yet :lol:


----------



## pippam116

glad ur ok jojo, a few but nothing worth timing or panicking about, just a bit uncomfy.
time will tell.

katy :hugs:


----------



## jojo1974

awwwwwww dont think it will be long now pip xxxx


----------



## pippam116

i hope not :rofl: xxx


----------



## Shifter

Glad the appointment went well Katie. Keep yourself chilled to get that BP down though hun, try and lay off the cleaning a bit!

Katy - :hugs: mums sometimes say terrible things because what they think is best for us sometimes flies in the face of what we want.

Deb - definitely book yourself an appointment. You MW has a duty of care and NICE guidelines state that you should be seen every 2 weeks up to 40 and then again at 41 if need be. It doesn't matter when she thinks you'll pop, like pip said, they can't really predict that at all. It's not just about making sure you're informed, it's about monitoring you and the baby's health. Def take a list of questions though, I know I always think of things I want to ask but forget while I'm in there! :rofl:


----------



## Shifter

MummyCat said:


> Okay....now I think I better go read this thread that's causing so much trouble... I can tell you all one thing before I've even read it.... is that many people on this site are EXTREMELY close minded. They can not handle other people having a different view on things and if I might just add... are very immature! Goodness knows what their kids are going to learn from them! I'm sorry.... but it's true!
> 
> I was raised in a country that went through political turmoil... I had to go to school with kids who's parents were for apartheid and kids who's parents were anti apartheid..so you can only imagine the distorted views the kids had... and the first thing you learnt was that however wrong you thought someone's opinion was... they were entitled to it. You could tell them your view and you could try reason with them... but you had to accept that they were going to believe what they wanted to and only they could change their minds... when they finally opened them!
> 
> I'm very proud to be a March Mummy... cos I think we have a lot of people in here who have open minds... who appreciate that others may have different opinions and yet... don't judge them because of it! I'm sure you'll all make fantastic parents... however you decide to give birth...whatever painkillers you choose to use... if your child has a dummy or not.. however you decide to transport it! Ultimately... it's your decision... and you'll have your own reasons for your own choices..... and you're the only one that has to be happy with them!
> 
> Okay...i'm done!! hahaha :)

Agreed hun, I'm so proud to be a March Mummy too, we have a great vibe here, certainly among the frequent posters :friends:


----------



## pippam116

and i made a fuss cos my next appointment was 2 weeks n 2 days away lol, she said well those xtra 2 days there really is less chance of u making it till then, the woman has set me up watch ill go as overdue as i poss can now,back hurts now aswell, here comes the moans lol


----------



## icculcaz

jms895 said:


> icculcaz said:
> 
> 
> BEAN!!!!! :hug: thats the suckiest thing i heard all day!!!!it even beats the news that my vile next door neighbours got a porn vid on youtube... *hugs again*
> 
> ??? WTF :rofl: you been watching then you dirty b*tch :lol:Click to expand...



euuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuw i really dont wanna see that vid... shes vile with clothes on....


----------



## Shifter

pip - lol! :hugs:


----------



## pippam116

caz

happy birthday to you
happy birthday to you
happy birthhhhhdayyyyyy dear caz
happy birthday to you


xxxxxx


----------



## icculcaz

pippam116 said:


> :lol: :finger: i have a bikini that would fit but fook that id look like that one on little britain

pete calls me bubbles devere.....


----------



## tiggertea

that other thread made me soooo cross - i agree that some people on here (again, no-one in the "official" march mums thread!) are sooooooooo touchy and can't handle people having an opinion.... unless of course it agrees with their own. we as individuals have every right to question ideas and policies we see as unnecessary or stupid, so they should just live with it!!! 

deb- def book another appt with the mw - mine is similar to yours in the attitude that she doesn't commit to seeing me at regular intervals.... i don't say/do much coz we went privately with consultant (for that very reason might i add! lol) and that more than makes up for it in the end. but def, these final appts are necessary coz it's now that they should be keeping a closer eye on bubs for movement/activity and you, for signs of p.e. etc etc

katy - your mums emotions are prob just running high at the mo - she's prob just worried about becoming a granny, and the fact you're so upset all the time about not being with luke. it's a built in "mummy-gene" that she'll hate to see her daughter so annoyed/upset and she's helpless to do anything about it!
i really think you should consider talking to someone about your anxieties about being without luke tho (don't want to offend you by suggesting this tho! :hugs:) coz you're so up and down all the time - it can't be good for u hun!

katie - glad appt went ok. 

gemma - hope finnley's bump on the head is a distant memory by now! and eh - 1st march NEXT WEEK?! :argh: :shock:

everyone else - :hugs: coz my brain's a bit mushy and i can't remember who had what to say :blush:


----------



## tiggertea

o yes - and happy birthday caz :cake:


----------



## pippam116

:rofl: caz


----------



## katycam

tigger - i know i should talk to someone but i feel embarrased and stupid :(
i dont even know where to go? i dont wanna speak to my doctor because he knows my family.


----------



## KatienSam

happy birthday caz!!! :cake:

i think they are planning on digging up the road outside my house tonight, they did up the road last night and this morning there are cones near our cars, although they havent said anything or posted anything to us! going to be a noisy night then!!

xxx


----------



## Mammy_pants

back from dinner, did i miss anything????

Happy birthday caz :cake:

im so full of spring rolls and pasta yum yum yum 

x


----------



## Shifter

Katy - could you ask your MW to refer you to a counsellor? Antenatal depression is hardly talked about, like postnatal depression used to be, but it is very common and can be very serious hun. You don't have to wait for a routine appointment, I think sometimes we all forget that, we can see our MWs any time we have a problem. 

There are also usually local advice services provided by the NHS, there might be a poster in the waiting room at your GP surgery that you could discretely note down the details of next time you're there.


----------



## Shifter

Katy - Ooh, and I did just think that there might be a group for military spouses/partners that you could join. That might be the perfect place for you to get some support as others will know exactly what you're going through. I have a very good friend who is involved with a group like that, but her husband is American and she lives over there, so it might be more common there than here.


----------



## Shifter

Katy - I found this site for you hun: https://www.aff.org.uk/index.htm they have a facebook group, there's a link on the right hand side of the page if you scroll down a bit. They might also be able to point you in the direction of help :hugs:


----------



## MummyCat

Good advice Holly... Katy you shouldn't feel stupid honey... you have soooooo much on your plate and you're dealing with it very well, but stress can be something that hits you from out of nowhere and sometimes its better to be safe than sorry. If you can discuss some of your anxieties and fears (goodness knows you must have tons with Luke so far away) then it'll hopefully help you when little Bean comes along! Don't feel like you're in counselling and you're a failure... look at it as discussing your feelings with someone that's not part of your immediate family (who may be too close to the situation to be helpful).

Debz.... your Matthew wont hear a peep out of me re rugby related baby attire! :rofl:


----------



## katycam

Thank you for being so kind everyone, its nice to know someone cares xx


----------



## pippam116

just sent dh off for a natter with the bil's and a half, he put hiskey under the doormat, incase i need to call someone to come quick etc, as i had planned with my midwife, heard the car pull off and ive just had 2 hurrendous pains.:(((((( i dont wanna call him back but i got that what if in my head, cos theres no way hed get back in time lol


----------



## tiggertea

katycam said:


> tigger - i know i should talk to someone but i feel embarrased and stupid :(
> i dont even know where to go? i dont wanna speak to my doctor because he knows my family.

katy hun, your own doc can't say anything to your family without your permission, but if you're really worried he will, make an appt with a different doctor in your health centre. or speak to your doc first and ask for a referral to speak to someone else (you don't have to mention the family troubles - just say you're having a hard time coping with the fact your OH is away and feel you need to talk to someone specialised in councelling who can help you through it) 

NEVER feel embarrassed or stupid about it hun..... that will only make things worse. if not now, then further down the line. I bet when you actually get talking to the right people you'll find you aren't the first one to have these exact problems and they'll know what to say/do to make you feel better :hugs:

The advice given by holly and cath was spot on too.... three of us can't be wrong ;) :hugs:


----------



## tamuk

Tamuk due 3rd or 4th March.


----------



## Shifter

pip - :hugs: maybe leave it 5 minutes and if you get any more pain call him back?


----------



## pippam116

Shifter said:


> pip - :hugs: maybe leave it 5 minutes and if you get any more pain call him back?

:hissy::hissy:

ouch

sat with my knickers off :rofl:


----------



## jojo1974

awww pip :hug:


----------



## Shifter

pip call him home! Even if it's a false alarm I am sure he won't mind hun. Maybe call MW too, just in case. Again, if it's not happening now no harm is done! If it IS happening now remember to breathe and relax as best you can, I know it's hard babe! Good luck :hug::hug::hug::hug:


----------



## pippam116

:hugs: i spose he would be useless if he was here. nothings happening anyway, just cowering over a few flippin pains lol


----------



## KatienSam

Pip :shock: call him back if your getting pains, im sure he would rather you be cautious and call him than wait and he miss it, you know how super speedy you are at this lol

xx


----------



## pippam116

nothing hapening for now, i panicked to call mw cos then if summink does happen again im afraid she wont come quickly, or take me seriously, theres only been 2 so far, so if i get another one that bad ill maybe pre warn her to be on where abouts,


----------



## KatienSam

yeah just drop her a text or something to say you have had a few pains but will ring if you get more. At least then she will be half prepared if it does happen without rushing to you for no reason if it doesnt!

wow could have another baby tonight if pip goes! wooooo!!

xxx


----------



## pippam116

thanks girls..xx


----------



## jms895

Shit are you in labour Pip?

Just got back from the MILs

Curry was fab and better than the takeaway :lol:

I had some nice chocolate too!

Mmmmmmmmmm

Everyone ok? xx


----------



## KatienSam

yeah all good from this end of the cyber network... just :shock: at pip lol...

isnt it exciting... come on i think we are due another march baby very soon!

xx


----------



## pippam116

not at mo jade, few pains that got me, keeping an eye on them .

dont think bubs knows what shes doing lol


----------



## jms895

Ahhh bless you sure its not another pooh :lol:

Awww hun, are you ok?


----------



## pippam116

im ok :hugs: not a poo lol


----------



## jms895

Is OH on his way back? x


----------



## jms895

I am loggin off ladies, going to go and have a nice soak in the bath.

Pip text me if any updates of you need a chat hun xx


----------



## pippam116

just phoned my friend across the road, shes about to pop over n make me a cuppa jsut stay till dh gets back unless anything progresses, a bit of discmfort at the mo but no more biggies


----------



## pippam116

thanks jade xx


----------



## tiggertea

ooooh i go for a bath and pip nearly pops...... shall i go again and see if it happens this time?! :lol:

hubby just told me off on the fone :cry: he called when i was in bath and nearly flipped when he heard i was in there and no-one here to help me out should i need help...... now, i know i huff and puff and prob sound stupid when i clamber out, but i've never needed help out of the bath yet!!!!


----------



## Dani_b

oh pip do keep us updated on things :hugs:


----------



## pippam116

ty ladies, not moving forward at the mo, tigger dont go lol, i got stuck in the bath the other day :lol: men worry too much xx


----------



## Deb_baby

Mammy_pants said:


> Hi Deb
> 
> can u not give her a call and book an appointment??
> 
> id write a list of things that i want to discuss with her and not let her out the door untill ur happy and have ur birthplan :)
> 
> have u started antenatal classes yet? in my class last week it was practically a full hour discussion on breast feeding
> 
> glad baby is moving loads :happydance:
> 
> x

i didnt get any antenatal classes as they were all booked up when she told me about them atmy appt end of January.

:hugs: Katy it will get better soon


----------



## Deb_baby

:cake: :drunk: Happy Birthday Caz!!

:hugs: Pip hope the pains aren't too bad.

I think OH is quite annoyed with me, sent him out to get me some Haribo and when he got to the shop 10 mins away it was closed :hissy: so he came back with nothing.

Might have that chocolate roulade tonight didnt get it last night as didnt pack a hospital bag cos OH has packed everything away and just left us with bare minimum until Fri/Sat, so will just have to wait lol.


----------



## Dani_b

baby has decided to wake up now.. think she trying to wriggle out.. well it feels that way lol. my hips havent been too bad today but knowing my luck i will probs be in really bad pain when i go to bed


----------



## pippam116

dani hope u manage to get some well earned kip xxx

deb that sucks, i want crumble n custard like u wouldnt believe.


----------



## lolly101

Evening ladies...I have to have curry tomorrow now...my mouth is watering at the thought...

Pip are you ok hun?? You have to last another 2.5 hours til 18th Feb....:hugs:

I'm gonna go on that thread to see what they have been saying...I'm so glad I'm a Mrach Mummy and not another month...they can't handle anything like another opinion than their own...

Katy big:hugs: i hope you are ok too..When I told my Mum I was pg with Dan she flipped. she told me she hoped I was joking...:cry:.I was shi**ing myself when i told her, once he was here tho both Mum and Dad changed beyond all recognition...This time my Mum was as excited as we are!!! I'm sure your Mum is just realising her little girl is growing up hun....

Katie good news at consultant:happydance:Can't believe you might go next week!!!

Bean hope you are ok today too:hugs:

Rickster congrats!!!:happydance:

Well I am really pissed off with my "friend". I text her to say about our ceiling..she text back to say well I don't wanna say I told you so but I would have got it fixed ages ago...
I wouldn't mind but we did have a leak in our shower which was totally separate..we didn't know about this one...also when she had a leak in her kitchen, it was running down the walls into the plug. Des and I stayed for 4 hours at her house while he found the leak, sorted it out for her and we drained all the radiators to make it easier for the plumber and save her a bundle of money! I am so pissed off with her...She didnt want her 2nd sink in her kitchen so she spent £2000 on getting all her worktops replaced just because she fancied a change then she moans she is skint!!!! Does she think we would leave the kitchen ceiling with a great big whole in it if we had money sitting about.....:hissy::hissy::hissy::hissy:

Sorry for the rant girls.....I know you don't mind...:hugs:


----------



## wanababy

Evening ladies...

Happy Birthday Caz!!

:hugs: katy, it must be so hard with OH being away.....

Haven't had a chance to check that other thread - I've not got time by the time I've caught up on this - you lot chat tooooo much lol!!

I've just had half an arctic roll....tempted to finish it off :rofl: decisions, decisions...

My cousins fiancee is due the same time as me and had her little girl on Saturday....Its not fair, I want my baba!!!:hissy::hissy:

My Mam's been over today and we've sorted through all LO's clothes etc, what I need to wash and stuff, I'm getting all excited now!

:hugs:

Liz
x


----------



## Shifter

Aww Lolly :hugs: how insensitive. Who needs "friends" like that?! :hugs:

I'm in a grumpy mood now, feel like I won't be able to sleep tonight for worrying about things. Will rant on my journal rather than here. It's money stuff, quite complicated and very dull to most peeps, so I won't inflict the whole story on you all!


----------



## lolly101

Liz!! your little lady will be here before you know it!!Not long to go now!!:hugs:


----------



## pippam116

lolly hun not good, she should have been way more supportive than that after what youve done. :hugs:

still feeling discomfort and my back is really hurting, gonna go climb in bed in a mo dh on way home, so will see what happens over night, prob bloody nothing but this really quite painful.



nn all xxx


----------



## pippam116

:hugs: shifter, let it all out hun u had a long day! x


----------



## lolly101

Holly you know where I am if you need to PM me hun:hugs:

Pip I hope you sleep hun...

I'm so glad I've got you guys here:hug:


----------



## tiggertea

holly :hugs:!!! rant away hun - we're here to listen!

lolly - who needs enemies with friends like that?! :hugs:

pip - good luck!!!

liz - eat the arctic roll - it's calling your name!


----------



## Shifter

nn pip, hope the pain eases off for you hun.

Thanks all. Rant complete on journal :cry:


----------



## wanababy

lolly101 said:


> Liz!! your little lady will be here before you know it!!Not long to go now!!:hugs:

I certainly hope so!!

Don't know why but I've always had a feeling I'll go the whole 2 weeks over....x

As for your 'friend' - aren't some people strange!!?? :hugs:

Tiggertea - I HAVE ATE THE WHOLE ARCTIC ROLL (RASPBERRY) AND AM PONDERING ON WHETHER TO START ON OH'S CHOC ONE....LOL!!


----------



## lolly101

Oh bless you hun....lets hope not eh?


----------



## tiggertea

is it shouting your name liz? doing a provocative dance everytime you look towards the freezer? if the answer to either of these questions is "yes" you must proceed to eat the cheeky (but o so tasty!) dessert immediately!


----------



## wanababy

:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:

I feel bit sick now so its stopped dancing (for now) lol!!!


----------



## tiggertea

i really want a huge slice of pavlova..... piled high with fresh cream, strawberries and kiwi..... mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm

i don't even like pavlova much :confused:

think "pavlova" may be the new "eggs"........


----------



## Shifter

LOL Debz!


----------



## wanababy

lol! Is it you who don't like eggs Tigger?? (But have been eating them) I get all mixed up on this thread but it 'rings a bell'!!

A craving then do you reckon, this pavlova????? All I've craved is food and LOTS OF IT - IN HUGE QUANTITIES! (I demolished a whole packet of jammie dodgers - the jam&custard ones - with a cup of tea today!)

:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:

Well I'm off to bed, now thats calling me! Plus, I'd best get to bed before I eat the entire contents of the freezer hehe!!

NN girls...:hugs:

Liz
xx


----------



## lolly101

Liz!! Just tell OH that baby wants the choc one!!!

Debz. Pavlova has eggs in it too!!! don't do it!!:rofl:


----------



## Shifter

nn liz


----------



## lolly101

I forgot to let you guys know:dohh:
Aurora is being sent home...they don't know what is wrong with her, she has all the signs for PE except her BP is low...(for her anyway)..they are saying they are going to let her go to 40 weeks and not induce her..shes not at all happy as she still doesn't feel well at all 

:hugs: to you hun....


----------



## Shifter

Thanks for the update Lolly. Big :hugs: to Aurora.


----------



## tiggertea

i know! lol it's not the eggs that put me off the pavlova - it's the gooey bit in the middle of the meringue :sick: :rofl:

and yep liz - that's me always eating eggs even tho i'm no fan!
know where you coming from with the cravings too - i spent weeks (literally!) wanting arctic roll (which i do like!!) but nowhere i went had it in stock.... then as soon as i managed to get my hands on it the notion was off me again! :rofl:

baby's messing with my head! :grr:


----------



## tiggertea

thanks for the update on aurora lolly!
wish they could have found out what the prob was for her tho! :hugs: to her!


----------



## lolly101

:hugs: girls..i'm off to the land of nod! Mil and DH have just finished putting the coving up on the landing blees them..won't let me do anything....Just the paper to go up now..doing that at the weekend!!

NN all!!


----------



## tiggertea

nn lolly!
think i'm gonna head that way myself..... see if a lie down eases these niggly pains and hicks i've been having since my bath.
nighty night girlies!


----------



## mummymadness

well well , I head off for stew and put kids to bed . Come back Pip is trying to pop baby out ... Debz trying to eat foods she hates again , And some stressed mummies .

Nothing new to The March thread then ehhh lol lol lol lol .

I hope every one is calm and relaxed tonight , My tooths killing stupid dumplings lol .. Just popped some paracetamal thwo so should be as good as new soon :) .

Arghhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh the times dragging it theese last few weeks that are going to dive me nuts i tell you .
We need another March baby to be born to lift March spirits , Any one want to offer to go next ? . xx .


----------



## tiggertea

i'm up again - couldn't sleep! lol

nothing changes in here Gemma! lol except the number of march bubs arriving of course!

i'm not gonna volunteer to be the next mach mum - i'm happy to be somewhere in the first 50 of us..... top 10 is a job i'm not worthy of.... howz about you go next? :lol:


----------



## mummymadness

Hummmm i would happily offer , But i rekon Oscar has other ideas lol .

Track record .

Layla = 6 days over due
Finnley = 6 Days over due 

when will Oscar come , You bloody watch 6 days overdue lol lol lol .

And dont go eating no eggs !!!!!! or Miranges lady lol. You keep giving more things to remind you soon we will have a full menu PMSL heheheeeee .


----------



## tiggertea

so some egg mayo to start, followed by spanish omlette main, topped off with some summer fruit pavlova would be a BAD idea then?! :rofl: 

oscar could break the mould and be 6 days early? (I know that still won't leave you the next march mum though!)


----------



## MummyCat

Hey... little one wont let me sleep either! It just had the hiccups for about 10 minutes! Is that normal? Weird child of mine!

I was looking at my mat notes as I need to write up my birth plan and we noticed that my estimated due date for last menstrual period is 12 March and Estimated due date for scans are 20/3. Now.... which do you think will be more accurate? The body? Or science? hmmm.... it'll be interesting to see!


----------



## mummymadness

OOooooo that could be a theroy he could arrive 6 days early , Im so sick of 6 days over ill take 6 days early and be greatfull lol .

Yep id say that menu is pretty much a no no , No matter what baby trys to persuade you debz .
I think your baby is cunningly clever allready :) . x .


----------



## mummymadness

My estimated date by lmp is 9th of March , Now id be happy with that lol .


----------



## MummyCat

Yeah Debz... you're strange... although saying that! I like all food.....so can't really say I've craved stuff I normally don't eat :rofl: 

MM... you never know... this little man of yours may have a mind of his own and show up early or on time! :)


----------



## MummyCat

lmp for you is 9th and scan for you is 13th? Have I got that right?

That would be 4 days early then?? :)


----------



## tiggertea

oooooh i say pick somewhere in the middle of the two dates.... 
my consultant keeps my notes so i have no idea what they say :rofl: i do know though that bub measured 3 days out on the 22wk scan and at 30wks he/she measured a week bigger.... hmmmmmmmmmmm interesting!

and yup - i'm strange! and my bub is making me even more so! :blush:


----------



## mummymadness

Ooooo so you could go a week early Debz :) .

Ill take any date thats not over the 13th lol lol .

Right ladies must go sleep beds shouting me , Sleep well girls . xxxxxx .


----------



## tiggertea

nn gemma!

lol - we shall see! going again on friday so gonna try and find out an updated estimate....
there are times i think "yup i'll go early" and other times i reckon i'll be sitting at 42wks thinking "dear o dear is this monster ever gonna appear?!" :lol:


----------



## MummyCat

Yeah... I figure somewhere in between! I'm the same as you Debz... part of me thinks that I'm getting sure signs that bubs will go early (tons of hicks, crmaping, increased discharge) etc etc and another part of me thinks... knowing my luck... I'll need to be induced at 14 days over :) 

Hmmm.... fingers crossed they both arrive before the 22nd anyway... it'll be a fab Mothers Day for us then! ;) 

Have just posted on the baby carrier topic. I've been hesitant to write anything as I was worried that some people would take a word used out of place and fling it back at me.. but I figured that if I thought I have a valid point... I should feel free to voice it :) So I did! haha


----------



## MummyCat

I think i'm going to try take this baby back to bed now... 

Hopefully it behaves and has had it's little aerobics session for the night! 

nn hun... sleep tight! xx


----------



## tiggertea

nn cath :hugs:


----------



## pippam116

what a night :cry:

i managed to sleep till about 2, with the odd moan groan and dh panicking,:dohh:

my back was hurting and couldnt get comfy so decided to walk up and down the stairs, :rofl:

then spent 2 hours in a boiling bath and fell asleep :rofl:

been sat here for the past hour and ahalf trying to get the internet to work :dohh:

bh still quite painful if they are bh, but irregular so she's just faffing about :blush:

hope you all slept well

:hugs:


----------



## pippam116

thanks for the update on aurora lolly, :( i'm gonna text her a bit later, she feel really rotten n cheated with all the messing about :hugs: :hugs:

xxx


----------



## katycam

morning


----------



## pippam116

morning katy how u feeling hun ? xxx


----------



## katycam

not feeling great tbh. my head is spinning. but i'll just have to deal with it.
parents didnt even bother to say anything else to me last night, and they have gone to work now.

fed up with it all.
im going to go shopping later to cheer me up.


----------



## pippam116

nothing better than retail therapy :hugs: just dont over do it! it wont be like this forever! xxx


----------



## katycam

how are you feeling?
i hope luke gets in touch today, i really need to speak to him.


----------



## pippam116

lets hope he does :hugs: im alrite, just got period type pains at the mo so sat on my arse drifting off every 5 minutes lol xx


----------



## katycam

hopefully that means she is on her way :) i will keep my fingers crossed she makes an appearance for you today x


----------



## lolly101

pippam116 said:


> thanks for the update on aurora lolly, :( i'm gonna text her a bit later, she feel really rotten n cheated with all the messing about :hugs: :hugs:
> 
> xxx

Yes she totally does..

Morning Katy, hope Luke calls...try sending him vibes....:hugs:

Pip you managed not to have Sienna on the :happydance:17th!!

We are getting Dans hair cut today and then MIl is treating us to fish and chips!!!!:tease:
I have done the:laundry:
I have done the:dishes:
and I have:hangwashing:

AND I AM TERM!!!:wohoo::bodyb::thumbup::dance::serenade::headspin:
I can't believe I made it!!!! Got no signs of her coming at the mo so I am happy!!!!

Hope you ladies that couldnt sleep managef to sleep...I even managed not to have a wee in the night!!:rofl:


----------



## katycam

congrats on term lolly :wohoo:


----------



## lolly101

Thanks hun....you chilling today a bit?? hope you not got anymore headaches:hugs:


----------



## katycam

My head is really banging this morning :( its stress i expect.


----------



## LisaM

morning everyone. 

so much goes on in here in one day!!

congrats on term lolly x
hope you are feeling ok katy x
and hope you have your baby today pip! x

x


----------



## pippam116

congrats on term, lolly :happydance: and my you have got alot done, im not doing anything for a while my legs are really crampy at the top and bottom of bump too. though i may take a waddle to the chippy later if i feel up to it with my mate n the kids, xx


----------



## wanababy

Morning girlies :wave:

:hugs: katy(hope luke gets in touch) & Claire - I've just sent her a text, bless her, I bet she is soooo fed up :(

Well I think I slept OK, had to get up out of bed though - backache and hipache arrrgghh!! I nearly got back up last night and came online as the stupid birds were tweet, tweet, tweeting - at midnight? It was doing my bloody head in - Whats all that about?!

Me & bubs just had our Shreddies - she loves them - always has a squiggle when I'm eating them lol!

Just realised I'M TERM TOO tomorrow lolly - congrats to you today though!:happydance:

Debz - you having egg on toast for brekkie??? :rofl: And if I fancy the choc one today - I certainly will be blaming bubs hehe! Don't know what I'm gonna use as a feasible excuse when she's here!!!

:hugs: to everyone, have a great day....

Liz
xx


Edit: Oooooh Pip - I hope you pop today....!!!!

Claire (Aurora) isn't well at all - splitting headaches :hugs: feels crap....:( Hope you feel better soon hun....xx) - Not much more to update as above by....lolly!


----------



## lolly101

I think you're right hun....hope the shopping later will help you...have you had a lazy bath?? that might help?


----------



## pippam116

morning lisa and thanks, xx


----------



## katycam

right im off out for a bit, speak later xx


----------



## lolly101

Mornig Lisa and Liz!!

Liz are you bf??? if so you can say LO wants the choc one and the only way she can get it now is if you eat it for her first!!!


Right I'm off out now...catch up later...Pip take care you...hope you get to the chippy!!!


----------



## pippam116

ty lolly u 2 have fun xxx


----------



## wanababy

:rofl: lolly!

Right I'm also off out, when I get my lazy arse ready - going to Asda - how exciting!!!

Catch you all later...

Liz
xx


----------



## KatienSam

happy term lolly!

Well i had an interesting night... I was talking to caz and my sister on MSN and i started getting really strong hicks every 7 mins, they started to get so strong that i couldnt type or talk (i think my sister got a message that just said f**k lol) I have never had anything that strong before it was right around my bump and could feel it in my back, on a scale of 1-10 on scary i was at 7, decided to go have a bath and it eased up a bit but i have woken up this morning with loads of discharge and period pains and bum pains... Even OH thought it was time... he now knows this baby will be here soon, and i now have a feeling it wont be waiting around much longer... :happydance: :shock:

still getting little niggles, just like normal hicks so going to get this house tidy today and stay active, get bouncing and sip on some tea...

will update people if anything happens but doubt i will be around much today!!

xxx


----------



## pippam116

have a nice day Liz look out for arctic roll :rofl:


xx


----------



## pippam116

aww katie not long, sounds like u have had a night like me, all the best hun and hope this it for you xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx:hugs:


----------



## LisaM

good luck Katie, hope you go soon then I can go too! xx


----------



## Dani_b

morning all
got lots of laundry: and :dishes: to do today

baby was wrigglng lots last night so took me a while to get too sleep at least the kids let me have a lay in this morning
:hugs: too all


----------



## Shifter

Congrats on term Lolly! That'll be me tomorrow too :happydance:

Katie - ooooh! How exciting! Bubs could be here very soon :happydance:

I didn't sleep quite so well last night, did yoga this morning and that seems to have helped ease some aches.


----------



## pippam116

morning holly, hope you get a better nights sleep tonight, Term tomorrow :happydance: its flying by now!! :D

Incase any one is interested, its the boots baby event 18th Feb - 10th March ( how many march bubs will be here by then ) :rofl:

lots of offers and triple points on spends over £20 on baby stuff
xxx


----------



## Shifter

Ooh... thanks for letting us know about the Boots offer!


----------



## pippam116

v. welcome :D some offers not as good as asda ones were but you get points too i suppose, depends on what brands you like :))


----------



## tiggertea

hello ladies!

hope you are all well today!

lolly - congrats on term!

pip - you STILL not popped?! Sienna's goin for some kind of record me thinks!! 

liz - go eat some chocolate arctic roll for lunch.... it will make u feel sooooooooooo good! lol

katie - :shock: :happydance: you'll beat pip to the finish line yet! hehehe exciting stuff!!

woooooohoooooo! i hit my last box on ticker today!!! :happydance: :yipee: not long now!!


has anyone heard from bean? she's been v. quiet since her appt the other day :(


----------



## pippam116

congrats on last box :D tigger

I don't know what she is flipping doing, still have pains and suprised im still awake :rofl:

Think katie is gunna go ne time, its so exciting. :D

i thought the same , whod be nice to know she's alright

xx


----------



## Shifter

I was wondering about Bean too. I just text her to see if she's ok, waiting for reply.


----------



## tiggertea

thanks Holly. 
hope she's ok


----------



## Shifter

No reply yet, but she did post on my journal this morning.


----------



## tiggertea

maybe she's just taking it easy this week getting her head around the c-section on monday. :hugs: to bean!


----------



## beancounter

hello.
I am here! Thanks for thinking of me. Its half term and harder to get on as OH is making me do stuff (he's gone off to donate blood), I am ok though, getting my head round the C section business and eating a lot of remedial cake. 

I have traumatised myself by taking all the stuffing outta biggo munkie and washing him. He's all flat and empty and wet! The horror. Drying out on a radiator.

hope you are all wellxx


----------



## tiggertea

hey bean! :hugs:

cake is good. it's sent from heaven to make us feel better.

pooor munkie! :shock: what on earth did he do to deserve that?! lol


----------



## mummymadness

Whooo congrats on Term Lolly hun :) 
And liz tommorrow :) 

I think its holly term after Liz then me Friday whooooooooooooo .

Hope the retail therapy helped Katy

Hugs Bean , Iam glad yoru getting your head around it all now **Hugs** were all here for hugs and chats hun .

Whoooooooooooo Katie sounds like your going to have baby hun , Sooooo pleased for you .

Wow so many of us full term this week its crazy lol.

Car going for MOT tommorrow , My dad better not fail it is wear ill scrap the thing if its tooo exspensive , Iv never had to do an MOT before sounds silly but i have allways baught a new car when MOT due Pmsl , My way of dodging them lol . So this year i have to bite the bullet .

Keep waking at night , And i remember with both Finnley and Layla that about a week before i started not sleeping well . I might not go but still am holding hope its soon :).

Ooooo and dead chuffed , Baught a little bib that has the name Oscar on , So it means we deffinatley have aggreed 100% thats his name now woooo . x .


----------



## beancounter

i think it's my version of nesting. 
I unstuff things, and wash them. 
I unstuffed the bean bag, turned the lounge into a winter wonderland, cleaned the bean bag, re-beaned it, turned the lounge into a winter wonderland AGAIN after OH vacuumed it and little staticcy polystrene balls are hiding all over my house now. 

I promise not to unstuff anything else if you promise not to eat any more eggs :rofl:


----------



## katycam

retail therapy helped :) brought some baby monitors, booties and a cute top for bean. nothing for myself lol
well i brought a mcdonalds oops.
got back and luke was online so i got to chat to him on msn for 10mins. he is fuming about my parents. he said he will try and ring me later on too which is awesome.

tesco have a baby fair at the moment, cheap travel cots and nappies etc :)


----------



## pippam116

:rofl: glad ur ok bean, tigger lay off them eggs, MM cmoon we nead amarch threader baby to set us in out strides! :rofl:


----------



## mummymadness

Awww glad you got to speak to him Katy hun ,And glad the reatail therapy helped too :) .


----------



## tiggertea

:rofl: bean! *adopts a serious note* i shall certainly TRY......


----------



## pippam116

ohhh why u tell me that now i have to visit tesco and boots :rofl: glad it helped a bit and that u managed to get a quick ten mins with Luke, xxx


----------



## PixieKitty

2 weeks now til due date!
7 March mummies... bloody hell :rofl: only 10 more days til our month girls :D


----------



## LisaM

hey everybody. 

glad everyone seems to be feeling a bit better this afternoon! i bought a little snowsuit from tesco today, 2 actually, 1 pink 1 blue! will take one back when the baby is born but didnt want to risk not getting it when he/she arrives! too cute.

x


----------



## pippam116

:cloud9:


PixieKitty said:


> 2 weeks now til due date!
> 7 March mummies... bloody hell :rofl: only 10 more days til our month girls :D

happy 38 weeks :happydance: :happydance::happydance:

n yayyyyyyyyy :hugs::cloud9:


----------



## pippam116

good thinking Lisa :D


----------



## katycam

you dont have to go out pip...

https://direct.tesco.com/content/specials/babyFair.aspx


----------



## katycam

ps its not that great, some ok stuff but not as good as asdas sale


----------



## pippam116

im liking the boots one, especially nappy offers n stuff, bedidng is 3 for 2 plus the points, i want to get the white broderie anglaise cot bedding mmmmmm


----------



## katycam

can you buy it online from boots?


----------



## katycam

ok just looked and you can! ignore me.


----------



## tiggertea

sure can katy.

www.boots.com and there will be links from there to offers :)


----------



## lolly101

Katy glad you spoke to Luke!!:happydance:

I got a thing thu the post today about Boots too!!!Got some vouchers in the pack too - so maybe those of you that have joined the Boots baby club will get theirs too!!! The only thing is it says now you have your newborn!!:rofl: Errmmm not that I'd noticed yet!!!

Pixie I got 2 weeks to go too!!:happydance:(c sec booked for 4th mar

Bean you get nesting girl!!!(you would have been proud of me monday night, the cheesecake was lush!!)

MM good luck with the MOT. my car has her first one on 9th March!!!


----------



## katycam

grrr i need to stop spending money on bean!! he's getting spoilt!


----------



## lolly101

LOL Katy.... you never stop doing it trust me!!!


----------



## katycam

ive always been a shopaholic but for myself, now i dont bother with me and buy him lots!!
although when i can fit in normal clothes again i'll probs buy me lots too!


----------



## katycam

where is everyone today? its quiet, yesterday it was manic!!

im bored :(


----------



## wanababy

Afternoon ladies!! 

Sounds like everyone seems a little happier this aft :)

I've just had my Boots parenting club vouchers - gonna go stock up on nappies tomoz...3 for 2 - can't go wrong...Asda have the Pampers sensitive wipes for £1 at the mo - I get 2 packs everytime they're on offer!

Went to Asda, was walking around for about 5 minutes then the backache started :hissy: Spent most of the time leaning over the trolley lol!

Didn't get any Arctic Roll - me & mam were having something in the cafe so didn't wanna risk it melting all over the place.....mmmmm...theres always OH's choc one in the freezer :devil: hehe!!

No more new babas then??? Oooh the suspense is killing me as to who's gonna go next.....

:hugs:

Liz
xx


----------



## Shifter

:hi: Bean, glad you're ok and busy unstuffing things!

Katy - glad you got to chat to Luke.

One of my neighbours popped over this afternoon, she was a good friend of my grandad's and has known me since I was a baby! This is the first time since we moved in that she's been over though. She's a dear, very chatty though! She said about 20 times "If you need anything just pop over." :rofl: 

That's the odd thing about living here, all the neighbours knew my grandad and are very friendly, it's just that they are all pretty old themselves! In six years at the house in Bristol I don't think we learned a single neighbour's name or had a friendly conversation :dohh:


----------



## Shifter

Oh and when did I become a "BnB Addict"? I only just noticed that! :rofl:


----------



## pippam116

i been having a lie down, so tired.

what can i eat hmmmmmmmm


----------



## March mummy

Lol MM: some people are more outspoken than they should be on here sometimes, (but I nust admit I think I could probably be a culprit of this - I have foot in mouth syndrome sometimes).

Shifter: thanks, am hoping everything calming down now. Bloody MW changed mind on me again and decided that I need another dose of Anti D after all. but hey I also get another scan as my doctor filled in paperwork wrong so they though I was measuring wrong. :rofl: 

KAty: :hug: hun, I sure things not as bad as they seem, it'll all seem worth it soon when you have your little one in your arms and have your routine in place when luke comes back and you become the family you always imagined. you'll be on :cloud9:



:hugs: to all i just cantr keep up with this sight at the mo. :rofl: Had one question I really needed to ask midwife today about the tablets I own (Which I allergic to) and I forgot to ask it :dohh: but asked plenty of others instead and confused her to pieces. Oh well its not my fault my old MW was useless so I know neeed all these questions asked now as they pop into my head.

Have opted out of having Vitamin K despite MW sayign its essential. bollock is it I didnt have it when I was little and I ok. Thought about it but as my body has this wierd thing about injections and medication in general I thought baby might be same and it may upset him more so unless he has a compliated birth then I not going to have the iunjection. Fterall they say all the nutrients a baby needs are in breast milk but Vitamin K isn't although is in bottle milk??? How does this work then if we provide everything that baby needs then why does breast milk not contain vitamin K if it suppose to be so important. 

Ok just mu opinion. Hope everyone OK. I will make more of an effort to keep up to date on here now. Off to make dinner now something with Prok chops and potatoes any suggestions welcome. :rofl:


----------



## MummyCat

Howdy all....

Hope I remember all of this.....

MM - good luck for your car's MOT and fab news on 100% certain of Oscar's name!
Bean - Glad to hear that you're sounding a little better... even if you are slowly filling your house with polystyrene balls!
Debz - congratz on last box hun
Pip and Katie - sorry to hear you had bad nights... hope this is good sign that baby is coming soon!
Lolly - congrats on making term! woohoo!!
Katy - Fab news about shopping trip and that Luke is being supportive hun!
Liz - happy term tomorrow and thanks for the update on Aurora! please send her our love!
Holly - Happy term tomorrow and it's so lovely to have nice neighbours! We've been really blessed in this house and our last with nice neighbours!
Lisa M - do you have any gut feelings as to which snowsuit you'll be keeping??? :)

Other than that... has anyone heard from Logie? Has she been let out of hospital yet? (Perhaps she didn't take her car seat??) oops... I should know better! 

Hope you all have a fab day... I'm off to have a cup of tea and some cheesecake! Yum!

xx


----------



## jojo1974

hi all hows everyone feeling today ? im so tired i hardly slept last night i thought my waters were leaking i kept getting awfull pushing down pains down below and everytime i ad a pain i leaked it was most prob wee (sorry tmi ) but im going to drs to get checked out ,:hugs: to any one in pain or down xxxx


----------



## MummyCat

jojo1974 said:


> hi all hows everyone feeling today ? im so tired i hardly slept last night i thought my waters were leaking i kept getting awfull pushing down pains down below and everytime i ad a pain i leaked it was most prob wee (sorry tmi ) but im going to drs to get checked out ,:hugs: to any one in pain or down xxxx

Ah hun... hope you feel better soon. Let us know how it goes at the doctors! Text if you need to!! xxx


----------



## pippam116

aww jojo let us know how u get on |:hugs:

ty mummycat :hugs:

ps:this should be the cheesecake club, only me that doesnt seem to eat it :rofl:


----------



## March mummy

gl jojo. hope all ok, let us know what they say. X


----------



## jojo1974

ahhhh thanx ladies will let you all know :hugs: , pip i dont eat cheese cake either lol right best get going appointments in 10 mins xxxx


----------



## pippam116

all the best xx


----------



## MummyCat

March mummy said:


> Have opted out of having Vitamin K despite MW sayign its essential. bollock is it I didnt have it when I was little and I ok. Thought about it but as my body has this wierd thing about injections and medication in general I thought baby might be same and it may upset him more so unless he has a compliated birth then I not going to have the iunjection. Fterall they say all the nutrients a baby needs are in breast milk but Vitamin K isn't although is in bottle milk??? How does this work then if we provide everything that baby needs then why does breast milk not contain vitamin K if it suppose to be so important.

Hey hun... what I don't understand.... is that if the vitamin K is as your midwife says... ESSENTIAL... then why do they give us all the option to opt out of it?? Surely they'd make it the hospital policy (as is with car seats) that all babies receive it if it really was essential.

Hmmm.... I don't know about some of these hospital policies! You make the decision on what you think is best for your baby hun! Whatever that happens to be! :hugs:


----------



## Shifter

March Mummy - I agree with you on the vitamin K. Andy agrees too, but in the end, after talking to his mum about it he decided better safe than sorry. I don't feel mega-strongly about it and don't want another argument with MIL so I'm just going to go with the flow.


----------



## Shifter

Cath - Administration of vitamin K is the default at all hospitals, I think a lot of hospitals keep the fact that it is optional quiet. I had to dig around to find out that it was possible to opt out and both at our previous hospital and with the home birth we would have to make it very clear in advance that we wished to opt out.


----------



## mummymadness

Hope every ones well , My kids are trying to kill each other over there tea at the moment lol .

Just picked my Monitors up from my mums too , So everything is finally in place :) .

Glad every one seems ok . xxx .


----------



## pippam116

oooooohhhhhhhh MM is ready lol 

i didnt know vitamin k was optional, was jsut told this time around that if i have baby at home will either have it done same day if the lady who has to do it on duty, or will have to have it next day when i go in for my anti d. so why they never tell me its optional, they did certainly keep that quiet. Bubs will have it cos other had, but they really dont inform us correctly :!!


----------



## mummymadness

Yep allready just need a baby now lol lol .

I never knew vit K was optional either , They just shoved it in my thigh at the end if i remember rightly .
I was that obsessed with my shiny new baby i didnt even realise lol . x .


----------



## beancounter

Vitamin K can be administered orally, doesn't have to be an injection. Basically we were told that there is a fairly rare blood disorder that causes terrible internal bleeding that the vitamin stops. There are no proven risks admistering the vit and it basically works out cheaper to give it routinely then test each baby and find out which one needs it. But you are perfectly intitled to opt out if you want and you will probably be ok as the disorder is fairly rare. My baby might be ill though so I am going to have it done. 

I learnt thaton my one antenatal class i got to go to :/

Wondering if I should tumble dry munkie so I can restuff him and stop being traumatised by his flaccid empty munkieskin...


----------



## mummymadness

OOoooooo just a thought , Has any one heard from Katie . I remember her saying she was having pains ? . x .


----------



## LisaM

MummyCat said:


> Lisa M - do you have any gut feelings as to which snowsuit you'll be keeping??? :)
> 
> 
> xx


I have a feeling it will be the blue one, nothing to base this on though but its a feeling ive had for a while now (probably be completely wrong!) i dont mind either way though! xx


----------



## Shifter

beancounter said:


> Vitamin K can be administered orally, doesn't have to be an injection. Basically we were told that there is a fairly rare blood disorder that causes terrible internal bleeding that the vitamin stops. There are no proven risks admistering the vit and it basically works out cheaper to give it routinely then test each baby and find out which one needs it. But you are perfectly intitled to opt out if you want and you will probably be ok as the disorder is fairly rare. My baby might be ill though so I am going to have it done.

Yep. The hospital I was registered at do the injection only and the trust I'm in for the home birth do oral only! Vitamin K helps blood to clot, thus making internal bleeding less likely. But it can't guarantee prevention and yeah, the condition is very rare.



beancounter said:


> I learnt thaton my one antenatal class i got to go to :/

:hugs:



beancounter said:


> Wondering if I should tumble dry munkie so I can restuff him and stop being traumatised by his flaccid empty munkieskin...

LOL! Sounds risky though, he's wool isn't he?


----------



## Shifter

mummymadness said:


> OOoooooo just a thought , Has any one heard from Katie . I remember her saying she was having pains ? . x .

She said she might be quiet today though didn't she?


----------



## beancounter

he's cotton yarn but I got to scared so I moved him to a radiator I can't easily see :rofl: I know I am mental but I don't want a flayed munkie overnight :dohh:


----------



## Shifter

Aww Bean :hug:


----------



## pippam116

she did say she would update if any news but didnt think she would be around much, hope shes ok and progressing.

while theres a few 2nd/3rd n consecutive mums about, do any of you remember getting really odd like period pain cramps in top of legs lower bump, but really bad ones...??? sos cos im used to going straight to the full wack i dont have experience of that bit and im really uncomfy, 

on other note, my midwife gave me numbers to text last week on 2 days had anything started cos there was no local midwife on call, and friday told me ill call you wednesday cos nobody is on, i called at ten to 5 and they already finished up early, it diverted and had to speak to someone on a random ward to find out she cant do anything they all off and that to ring her in plenty of warning and they get someone form another area, im like WHATTT explained im not likely to give much warning but id try, she was really helpful and my midwife may have forgotten, but uts a team of 5 midwives, and im the only term opting for homebirths, under there care at the mo so you would think a call she promised would have been top of the list. rant over :lol:


----------



## beancounter

that sounds crap pip. Uber crap. I'm hoping the bestest for you and katiex


----------



## pippam116

thankyou bean, :hugs: and the same for you come Monday, i'll prob still be here moaning on, though i think katie is almost there, wish i could get my head round these pains, and my midwife wouldnt make me feel neglected after saying im gonna drop v soon grrrrr she is usually so well organised too

x


----------



## Shifter

pip - that is rather pants :hugs:

I found this info on vitamin k if anyone is interested: https://www.aims.org.uk/Journal/Vol13No2/vitk.htm


----------



## pippam116

i fibbed i was offered vitamin k orally or injection but still wasnt a do you want it yes or no, just which one u want and we suggest injection lol


----------



## beancounter

https://www.flickr.com/photos/thedevilswallpaper/3290975264/

poor thing.

Going to do sum knittin now... only got a few days to finish me peanut jacket :shock:


----------



## pippam116

speak later bean xxx


----------



## jojo1974

hi all im back from drs she seems to think it could be my waters but not to worry ??? she gave me a good check over while i was there and im measuring 40 cm , she thinks baby wil make a apperance very soon all she kept saying was you will never get to 40 weeks xx


----------



## Shifter

Aww Bean!

Jojo - glad your appointment went well.


----------



## pippam116

they should have checked, to see if it was indeed waters or not, was it just reg gp u went to? i would go to maternity ward or ring own midwife. they did test on me, and they should tell u that if it shows as waters ne more n straight in, oooooo u could be having bubs v soon, :))x

DH just walked in and said he been thinking about baby all day.... not v like him!!!
then says when leila was born he rememberd them saying she was over cooked, (37 weeks) but skin all peeling off n dry, ever so sore.. he looked all flushed and said he hoped this bubs not same, awww :lol: it cleared after like 2 days so i was like im sure she'll be fine. :rofl: he not a worrier or a thinker so stunned me!


----------



## jojo1974

i was abit omg when she dint say owt like get to hospital ,
she was a gp i dont see much she babbled about hind waters (i think thats wot she said ) , its happened twice now over the last 2 nights so if it happens tonight i will give labour ward a ring


----------



## pippam116

yeah keep an eye on it, if it was hind waters then its not such a prob, i had hind water leak but they still did a dipstick test thing and checked on a scan, but that was at hosp my gp prob would have done the same, just watch them!! x


----------



## jojo1974

thanx pip should of come to you instead of gp lol


----------



## jms895

Hey ladies, you all ok?

Jojo, so maybe may be here soon!

Katie and Pip ohhhh who will be first!

I am shattered today had a long day at work but my windows are all in now, just one more door to fit!! Am starving......! xx


----------



## pippam116

:rofl: only cos ive had loads of things happen between my 3 pregnancies none have been the same, and i have even had to ask earlier on about period type pains cos i dunno what they r :lol: hopefully one of the mummies who knows will be on shortly :)

glad to be of help! ;)

apart form that u ok hun? x


----------



## jms895

What is update on Logie and Aurora? x


----------



## pippam116

elllo Jade :finger: im starving too, what to have what to have, dont fancy anything, I'm not guessing anymore just taking each pain as it comes :)


----------



## jojo1974

well you wouldnt think this is my 3rd pregnancy , the other 2 was kinda straight forward this one well wot can i say , the dr asked if it was a contraction i was getting i was like ooooh dont no lol i had contractions in my back with my last one , im ok now just starving and carnt decide wot to do to eat x


----------



## pippam116

there was an update from lolly, on aurora, but i text earlier and she is home and fed up etc; got to re do my add ons for texts so i havnt text for the best part of the day, i think she'll prob come on if she feels better, but she is down hun xx


----------



## jojo1974

hi jade im starving 2 thought everyone on would be talking of food lol need some inspiration lol


----------



## jms895

Aaah cant believe Sienna is not here yet!! :hissy:

I cant be arsed to cook or do anything..... house a tip and I am tired but next week I am done and can spring clean!! He he x


----------



## jms895

I really fancy ordering pizza...............................:pizza: mmmm


----------



## pippam116

lol jo, i never had anything till they were real bad and i knew what they were, was only seconds between and was like being paralised on the spot, not quite as tense on the first but not far off, and this time pains aches everywhere, these period type pains down low n legs really confusing me, specially when ive got no more engaging to do. i dont fooking know lol

i want chow mein oh yum yum


----------



## jms895

Ooooh I been to the loo again!! Never been so much!!

We are gonna have pizza in a bit x


----------



## pippam116

pizzaa mm but no chinese i wants
but no cash only card so its pizza n pay by card or go out get dressed drive n all that shite lol


----------



## jojo1974

these bloody babys like confusing us lol iv been getting period pains and all sorts of aches


----------



## jojo1974

yum i could eat both ,trying to talk oh in going out for dinner but hes not havin none of it :(


----------



## pippam116

aww save his back hun then shag him rotten later :rofl: :finger: 


dh treating us to pizza, nice 1 jade u have fab ideas lol!


----------



## pippam116

ooopss thought jade sed she wanted to go out lol ooppppppss


----------



## pippam116

off to order pizza and the internet is slow so may be a teeny wee while dont miss me ;) lol x


----------



## jojo1974

:rofl: pip my oh wouldnt refuse it hes like a dog on heat at the mo :rofl:


----------



## MummyCat

Thanks for the info on Vit K Holly! I was told by bth my midwife and our NCT lady that it's optional and completely our decision. We were planning on having it... but still, at least we've been told we don't HAVE to if we don't want to. 

Jojo - glad all seems okay hun... def keep an eye on it and go to delivery suite if you're concerned! :hugs: 

Bean - poor poor Munkeh!! :/

Right all... DH and I are off to our hospital for THE GRAND TOUR! just wait till I get at them with policies and procedures... *evil grin* followed by our breastfeeding NCT class... so wont be back on here till tomorrow I think! Have a lovely evening and good luck to those on the brink!! :happydance:


----------



## jojo1974

thanx mummycat , you have a nice night xxxx


----------



## pippam116

have a nice time mummycat :hugs: 

:rofl: jojo

pizza all ordered, feck knows how long will be but im awaiting cos im starving and kids runnign round with excitment, poor old me has to pick pineaple off chloe's pieces and the ham off leilas peices. lol

veggie supreme for me with extra mushrooms, and stuffed cheese n garlic crust yehaaaaayyyyyyyy


----------



## mummymadness

Just back from a nice bath ahhhh was relaxing :).

Mummycat have fun at your tour hun .

Pip sorry your having aches and pains hun ,This is my 3rd and im having things i never had with other 2 soo things are very much new terotory for me ! its ever so confusing at times lol .

Jade have a yummy pizza hun , Iv been debating what to have for tea all afternoon and still havent made a descision lol .

Going to watch soem soaps :) . Be on later girls . xxx .


----------



## wanababy

I'm starving too, been shopping and as usual - don't fancy anything I bought!!!!!!:hissy:

I WANT PIZZA!

Bean - munkee looks happy having his swim...I should take a leaf out of his book and get my lazy fat ass down to the pool!!!

X


----------



## pippam116

thanks MM, isnt it crap how you cant even compare to previous one's lol hopefully someone had similar,i may ask aurora as he had the 3rd :)

my girls spent all day watching dick and dom, and omg, i have never laughed so much at boggies, i often have a giggle but must be my hormones as was full on pissing myself, and now my kids know i think its funny they keep screaming it out loud down the street noooooooooo lol


----------



## mummymadness

Today iv had tinkerbell movie , Tigger movie , Pooh movie , Mr Maker and allsorts of other Mind boggling programmes lol .

I know every song to every cbeebies programme lol . x .


----------



## pippam116

lol thats what i usually have but cos chloes home she needs big girls beebies hmmmm so i then have a 5 yr old and a 3 yr old watching tracey beaker! if i put cbeebies on they fight over the shape song on mr maker n push each other out the way, :rofl: , do you find urself signing to mr tumble?


----------



## mummymadness

Layla is obsessed with Tracy beaker lol , And Trapped .. Mummy must admit she loves trapped too lol .


----------



## KatienSam

good evening ladies!

How are you all? I tried to read through today's posts but there were loads lol

I have been feeling a little 'odd' today, i had a nap and felt a little better but something feels weird. But I have been good and done my ironing and washing/tidying etc!

As for the pains i keep getting bursts of them and then nothing for a while, but defo stronger than anything i have had before. I can bring them on by bouncing or squatting. I called the labour ward earlier and just asked their advice and they said to keep mobile, bounce etc and if they get regular to call again, but they said some women are like this for days/weeks! :hissy: early/slow labour! Great! lol


----------



## mummymadness

oooooooo Katie i was wondering about you hun .
You keep that sqauting/Bouncing going chick . x .


----------



## Deb_baby

hi all.

hope use are all well.

dying for a chinese tonight but OH got a really stinky butt and i cant put up with that and whatever else happens if i get chinese for him too..its horrible :puke:

bean, munkey looks so cute on the radiator x


----------



## mummymadness

Just ordered Donner pizza platter , I blame jade lol .

You lot are a bad influence , So far i have had chinese/Indian/Pizza all through people saying there having them lol . x .

p.s ordered some chillie sauce with it (Obviously with no intentions to start labor HeHeHeHe)


----------



## pippam116

hehehehhe i got my pizza yum yum v nice


----------



## wanababy

I'm soooo jealous - I want!!!

Just had 2 bags of 'builders breakfast' crisps - hardly the same as PIZZA!!!
LOL!

x


----------



## pippam116

:rofl: and what does that taste like, hubby a builder n his brecky consists of fag coffee more fag, coffee fag lol yuck! hope they dont taste like that lol :rofl:


----------



## Shifter

pip - I know I'm a first timer, but based on what I have experienced so far, read elsewhere and all the discussions on here that I've read, your pains could be one of three things:

1) stretching pains. I get these across either the top or bottom of bump every so often and the next day am visibly bigger! They are constant for long periods, i.e. hours at a time, then wear off gradually. I'm having them tonight in fact, and I'm due to do a "full term" bump pic tomorrow anyway, so let's see if I expand again...

2) engagement pains. That was the resounding conclusion on here to my aching pelvis the other night. It was a bit like period pains but a little lower, more around the joints of my legs. Fairly constant but eased when I sat in certain positions.

3) contractions! Contractions in the first stage are often in the lower bump as the muscles are focussed on getting the cervix dilated. They generally come in waves with a distinctive peak and can be very spaced out or quite close together but irregular.

HTH
xx


----------



## pippam116

thankyou Holly, much appreciated, any help is great, i spoke to a midwife earlier (not mine) who seems to think as im fully engaged its not likelly to be that, growing pains i spose could be so fair point, and my cervix are really low and soft, and im not doing furhter inspection to see if dialating :rofl: was at hosp examination i was told soft low and favourable, so im kinda swaying one way then towards another, piza was luvly, but now its wanting to come back im fighting it dont want to put dh out after he treated me :lol:

xx


----------



## Shifter

No probs pip hun. Maybe you're in early labour? Could still be a couple of days but you never know... :hug:


----------



## pippam116

there's that at back of my mind, but im not doing happydance yet, lol, 38 weeks sat anyhow so 3 weeks max from then if they stick to not letitng me go over more than 7 days, i can wait that long, jsut a bit of moaning along the way :rofl: just looking up on when tummy tightens but stays like it for agessss, like when you have bh but for more like 20 mins solid.


----------



## Shifter

pippam116 said:


> there's that at back of my mind, but im not doing happydance yet, lol, 38 weeks sat anyhow so 3 weeks max from then if they stick to not letitng me go over more than 7 days, i can wait that long, jsut a bit of moaning along the way :rofl: just looking up on *when tummy tightens but stays like it for agessss, like when you have bh but for more like 20 mins solid.*

I get that all the time, only in the evenings after a big meal! It can be really uncomfortable.


----------



## pippam116

makes me want to violently shake bubs, especially if shes lying at an angle giving me a cone shaped solid belly :rofl:


----------



## beancounter

my tummeh is tight. that's bcos i need a big fart. 
I broke down and restuffed a slightly soggy munkie. He's sitting in front of the fire warming up :) 
My reading material i ordered for lying in hospital arrived today- yay.
And I have knitting blindness. I need a peanut shell though. SO must continue. or go to tescos and buy one...


----------



## KatienSam

all these pains to distinguish between! I keep getting a mix of BHs and the low down pains that pull so hard they hurt your back and your bum! Sometimes if i am on my ball when i get one if i sit in a certain position i can feel a weird pressure in my mini. its all lovely at the moment!

After a hick i ache for ages too.

I feel restless tonight, i feel a bit sicky and tired but if i get something in my head i need to go and do it :dohh:


----------



## pippam116

so u all off eating chilli, im gonna wobble off to bed shortly, see if these aches go ne where.doing nothing tomorrow except a nice bath in the morning and an old friend coming over :)) katie lets have a baby overnight! get bonking :lol:


----------



## pippam116

al sounds positive katie, rooting for you!! xx

bean i dont have blocked wind lol mine flows free :D


----------



## KatienSam

OH wont bonk because he thinks he will poke baby in the head! especially now the consultant told him it was right down into position now (i knew i shouldnt have explained all that to him lol)


----------



## Phoenix

mummymadness said:


> Just ordered Donner pizza platter , I blame jade lol .
> 
> You lot are a bad influence , So far i have had chinese/Indian/Pizza all through people saying there having them lol . x .
> 
> p.s ordered some chillie sauce with it (Obviously with no intentions to start labor HeHeHeHe)

Sounds like you've been enjoying most of my favourite foods.

Unfortunately my OH objects when I have an Indian (I tend towards hot curry), so I've been forbidden until after the baby arrives. Of course, once the baby arrives I won't be having hot curries either, as I don't think it'd react very well to me holding it afterwards, so in reality I don't think I'll be getting a really good hot curry for quite some months.

Real shame, considering I live in Bradford... :hissy:


----------



## KatienSam

what reading material have you got bean? 

I think my OH is quite excited about the baby coming out so i no longer have an excuse to just openly fart in front of him. i always blame the baby at the moment! ha ha


----------



## beancounter

i havent had gas in ages. It's alright tho I have my ball of amplification to bounce upon.
I dont think anything would stop my OH bonking. Perhaps thats why the baby turned breech. out of disgust. Poor lil fing.


----------



## pippam116

:rofl: , katie n bean, i try to get to the loo before dh ehars it he hates lady farters so feck knows why he married one :rofl: but to be honest the ammount of effort it takes ot get of the corner suite i slumber upon i usually let rip after trying to get up for ten mins, :rofl:


----------



## beancounter

KatienSam said:


> what reading material have you got bean?
> 
> I think my OH is quite excited about the baby coming out so i no longer have an excuse to just openly fart in front of him. i always blame the baby at the moment! ha ha

I got:
A winter book by tove jansson
Things the grandchildren should know by mark oliver everett
and the pillow book of sei shonagon. 

And a friend popped by and said she would bring me some moomin books (just in case I was getting a bit too high brow :D)

My OHfarts under the covers and it stays there till he moves and then smells like death so I will fart as loud as I please which is VERY loud using the power of the amplifing gym ball. 

Next door prolly fink its thundering...


----------



## pippam116

ok nn ladies, im gunna go get comfy in bed if i can, xx


----------



## KatienSam

ha ha no bean your baby is just very good with balance and doesnt like hanging around upside down for weeks on end!! sensible baby!!


----------



## KatienSam

im going to have a lay on the sofa for a bit and watch some nature programme with OH about samon! :shock:

nn ladies xxx


----------



## wanababy

pippam116 said:


> :rofl: and what does that taste like, hubby a builder n his brecky consists of fag coffee more fag, coffee fag lol yuck! hope they dont taste like that lol :rofl:

:rofl: can you imagine??!! Urggghhhh!

They're them new ones from Walkers - where they had that comp 'do me a flavour' - Not too bad actually!

Ended up having toast with lurpak and blackcurrant jam - was lush! Still would have preferred pizza but couldn't be arsed to order one!

Hope you get comfy hun and get a good nights kip....:hugs:
x


----------



## Deb_baby

MM where did you get your doner pizza from? OH is dying to know.

Well am away for my bath now, chow ding luvlies xx


----------



## mummymadness

Lol phoenix , The joys of parenthood .
Lets hope you can sneak a good curry in after Baby is born :) , I would love to try a bradford curry :) .

Bean hope your reading material is good :) .

Good luck with the pains Pip and Katie :) .

I got Donner pizza from a place called , Caspers in Grimsby town Ooooooo there soooo yummy , Its a resturant that delivers so not like normal slop proper food Yummmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm :) .

Oohhhh and i braved a bump pic tonight put in bump section , This mummy is not tiny any more lol xxx .


----------



## MummyCat

hello all...hope you've had a nice evening! 

Tour of hospital went well, although someone was in the birthing pool so couldn't see that room! We covered tons of stuff... but got told that they have 2 private rooms and charge £140 per night for these! Also... re the car seat thing. It is my hospital's policy to ensure that if you're travelling by car (including taxi) that you have a car seat and that baby is fitted securely before leaving.

I asked about those who live near by and might walk, she said in that case, so long as the baby left in a pram it was okay, although they don't get that often as Mum's often aren't feeling up to walking too much after birth (fair point... but they seemed to at least be reasonable about this).

NCT breastfeeding was great... the men (who were all very concerned at how they were going to stretch out the subject of breastfeeding to 2 hours) asked soooooo many questions we ran over our time! It was really quite interesting... I'm certainly going to give it my best attempt!! 

Anyway... hope you all have restful and peaceful night's sleeps! nn xx


----------



## mummymadness

Sounds like it was a great evening mummycat :) .

Nice to hear that the hospital , would give you a choice if you lived say across the road :).

£140 sound soooo exspensive for a private room :( , Im quiet lucky all the rooms where iam are private en suits they dont have wards any more .
Wanna come live here hun lol lol lol . xx .


----------



## tiggertea

and i thought £35 was a rip off for some privacy :rofl:

well ladies, i've been a bit ill today - hence my absence (did ya miss me? huh? huh?! :lol:)
feel really "off" - no other way to describe it. headachey, tired, think my glands are up a bit in my throat and i haven't been able to stop getting all teary all day. had hoped a day of rest and relaxation would help but don't think it has so may try something else tomorrow.

hopefully i haven't missed any breaking news in the last few pages!


----------



## MummyCat

mummymadness said:


> Sounds like it was a great evening mummycat :) .
> 
> Nice to hear that the hospital , would give you a choice if you lived say across the road :).
> 
> £140 sound soooo exspensive for a private room :( , Im quiet lucky all the rooms where iam are private en suits they dont have wards any more .
> Wanna come live here hun lol lol lol . xx .

Yeah...I thought about your friend when I was asking that question... thinking that it would have been nice if her hospital were a little more sensitive towards her and a bit more understanding of her situation. Never mind!

I know... but depending on what time we go in and what type of labour we have, DH has said he'd be happy to pay to ensure that I will have my privacy! Bless him! Obviously there may be a chance that we don't have to stay overnight... in which case, it might not be worth handing over £140...so we'll play it by beer (as he says!) Your hospital sounds nice! Lucky fish! xx


----------



## MummyCat

Debz... def missed ya babe! 

It's all the eating stuff you don't like! It's getting to ya! :) haha... no really.. I hope you feel better soon! Sorry to hear you're all emotional too... that never helps matters! Maybe some extra sleep... or perhaps a nice warm bath... or some chocolate? hmmmm.... if I think of anything else I'll let ya know!

xx


----------



## tiggertea

thanks hun. glad ur class and tour were a success! :)

just spoke to hubby on the fone and he said "ice-cream cures u every time - go eat some" :lol: bless him! 
think you're right about getting a good night's sleep tho. think i'll try that one first hehe.


----------



## MummyCat

Ta, yeah it's all becoming very real that bubs will be here soon!

hahaha...ice cream... :) your hubby is awesome! 

Mine would come up with non food related ideas to cure me! hahaha

Hey I was wondering if you or anyone else on the thread (when they're up tomorrow) has been getting additional discharge.?Over the last few days I've had a lot of white cervical mucous...much like what you get when you're ovulating. I've read in one of my pregnancy books that it's a sign that the cervix is softening.... has anyone else had this recently? ta xx


----------



## tiggertea

if hubby wasn't on nightshift he'd prob have suggested :sex: - typical male really - that fixes everything! lol

i've been getting some extra discharge lately too - mostly the past week or so.... hadn't really thought about what it might be though so i'll take your pregnancy book's word for it hehehe :shock:


----------



## MummyCat

hahaha... mine wouldn't dare suggest it... I'd just say NO! ;)

Well i guess it kind of makes sense, as your cervix softens around ovulation to allow the spermies through... and if our cervix's have to soften before dilation, then it's natural to get similar discharge. I think anyway! well I'm hoping it's a positive sign we're heading in the right direction! :)

Hope you feel better hun! I'm off to try get some sleep now! (think my sleeping patterns are a bit out of whack at the mo!) 

nn xxxxxx


----------



## tiggertea

yup, def heading in the right direction.... babies aplenty in the next few weeks! hehehehe

nn hun. take care xx


----------



## pippam116

if anyone up im here, cant sleep through tightenings anymore was making too much noise n feel guilty on dh so up on sofa with my plastic sheet and mobile at the ready,


----------



## tiggertea

oooooh pip! i'm here if u still are!


----------



## pippam116

yes i'm still here :D what you doing up at this hour? :O

x


----------



## tiggertea

u tell me! :lol: feeling completely rotten like earlier and can't get settled to sleep :grr: need someone to knock me over the head with something and make me sleep!!

howz ur pains?


----------



## pippam116

just uncomfortable at the mo, cant sleep, everytime i close my eyes they feel stronger,so propped up with my maternity notes and midwifes details, ridiuculous that i gotta sit clutching them but i neva know whats bloody hapenin.
aye i will send you into a trance wiv some arctic roll .... :finger:


----------



## tiggertea

:finger: seriously considering a bowl of icecream actually..... at least if it made me sick it would be an improvement ion just feeling crap.... i'd hav somethin 2 moan about then!!! :rofl:

hope you go soon hun - at least that way you wouldn't have the whole tense atmosphere of "is it happening, isn't it happening?" like you have had for te past few days :hugs:


----------



## pippam116

oh feck debs now i want ice cream and havnt any! :finger:

im putting it down to either slow early labour or/ (more likely) similar but its known as the build up and supposidly common in 3rd babies, to take forever to get there but ltos of niggles etc leading up ( i dont fooking know can only comment on consultant and midwifes say so) lol

you can moan anyway ! :D i doooooo, :rofl:

EDIT: ticker ur such a liar i have 16 days to go so nurrrrrrrrr lol


----------



## tiggertea

lol.... i guess u'll know what's what soon enough! unless of course sienna likes to torture her mummy already.... which is quite the possibility - these march babies seem to have proper little attitudes!!!

i moan too - constantly :rofl:


----------



## pippam116

march babies certainly do :rofl: i need something sweet, theres a teeny bit of arctic roll but it was rock solid last time i attempted it and i cant be waiting round lol, ive demolished all the biscuits and salt n vinegar mcoys with kickin chilli kick dont do it for me, and dh would go mand if ate them lol


----------



## pippam116

ohhhhhh have a tray of 24 strawberry yogurts, may have 1 or 2


----------



## tiggertea

strawberry yoghurt sounds gd....
alternatively stick the arctic roll in microwave for a coupla secs to soften it a little :)

think i'm gonna go again and see if i can get any sleep at all..... i guess even resting up is better than nothing. 

good luck hun!! x


----------



## pippam116

ty hun u have a good sleep xxxx


----------



## tiggertea

pip - ur 4 posts behind me and ur only here a month!!!! :rofl:


----------



## lolly101

Morning everyone...Pip and Debz I hope you slept better:hugs:
your pains ok now Pip hun???(Pip your ticket changes at 0800am!!!)

Katie you are def getting closer...Woohoo!! I reckon Monday like Bean!!!


All that talk of takeaways!!! We had fish and chips!!! Tonight I am cooking healthy now we have taken MIL home!! Shes back on sat tho to help do the landing decorating!!! I can't wait til monday when I can start doing my "final spring clean"!!!! :happydance: Carpet due to go down in Petunias room on Monday...then cleaning demon Lolly is on the case!!!!!!

Glad everyone else is ok...sorry I haven't said hello to everyone.you guys know what it's like!!!:hugs:


----------



## icculcaz

grunt
im officially dying thru sleep deprivation... havin to pump off milk thru nite too and my supplys drying up 3 pump sessions = 2oz. up til yest mornin i was gettin 3oz per time..... aaargh
hows every1 doin?


----------



## LisaM

morning everyone! 

pip and tigger hope you got some sleep, how are you feeling now?

I am 38 weeks today! :wohoo:


----------



## lolly101

:hugs:Congrats on your 38 weeks Lisa!!:happydance:

Caz:hugs: I don't know what to suggest to help you hun....I didn't bf Dan so I have no handy tips....Hope you manage to get some sleep soon hun... I canr remember how BAAADDD it feels:hugs:


----------



## LisaM

morning lolly & caz :hugs:

hope it gets easier caz, i've still not decided about BF yet so its great that you are doing it!


----------



## wanababy

Morning girlies!

:hugs: caz

Congrats on your 38 weeks LisaM! :wohoo:

:wave: Debz (missed ya!! Hope ya feeling better today) & Pip - hope you got back to sleep OK (Night owls! lol)

OH has just got IN to bed from N/Shift - we exchanged a few words about the dreaded situation ('money') and I got OUT in tears! I'm shattered! Got to go see midwife today about my birthplan and am gonna def request the birthing pool for my labour....

Hope everyones OK today :hugs:

Liz
xx

Oooh just realised (make that 'remembered' cos I mentioned it yesterday lol! Memory is shot) - I'm TERM today!!!
:happydance: :wohoo: :happydance:


----------



## lolly101

:hugs:Liz...guess DH must be tired and he taken it out on you..... Happy Term by the way!!:baby:

Holly!!! Happy term!!!:cloud9:nearly there!!!

Right Dan is awake...I will catch you all later!!:hugs:


----------



## lolly101

OMG hes woken up in a right grump..gonna be one of those days!!:rofl:


----------



## LisaM

Happy term Liz! x :happydance: x


----------



## wanababy

lolly101 said:


> OMG hes woken up in a right grump..gonna be one of those days!!:rofl:

Good luck hun.....hope he settles down!! :hugs:

Happy term to Holly aswell!!! :wohoo:


----------



## icculcaz

congrats on becoming term!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

scarlett woke me just after 7am n i thought if i go back to sleep then the eldest 2 wont be up n outta bed til late morning again... and i have MW coming today... so just got up n left grumpy in bed. bearing in mind he has slept thru all the night feeds.. (he did one just after midnight feed few days back) but all the others, ive sorted scarlett out at the 'squeaking' stage... 
got scarletts head scan today @ 4.30 then to see sum1 about the results, then onto mcd's n do the 'rounds' with the family and show her off and give my dad the bumps as its his birthday. so busy day....


----------



## wanababy

icculcaz said:


> congrats on becoming term!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> scarlett woke me just after 7am n i thought if i go back to sleep then the eldest 2 wont be up n outta bed til late morning again... and i have MW coming today... so just got up n left grumpy in bed. bearing in mind he has slept thru all the night feeds.. (he did one just after midnight feed few days back) but all the others, ive sorted scarlett out at the 'squeaking' stage...
> got scarletts head scan today @ 4.30 then to see sum1 about the results, then onto mcd's n do the 'rounds' with the family and show her off and give my dad the bumps as its his birthday. so busy day....

Hope all goes well with scan :hugs:

Enjoy your v. busy day - you're gonna be SHATTERED later pet....Take it easy!!!x


----------



## pippam116

congrats on everyone reaching term, and 38 weeks :happydance:

i got an hour in then end, pains not partic eased up, and got awful at one stage had to phone dh to come downstairs cos i couldnt manage to call loud enough, dont know if ill be around much today need to try get some sleep , dh only working this morning then home to have girls for me,i really am like the living dead.

tigger hope u got some rest, i never bothered with the yogs, had some water instead :lol:

caz, the milk machine, hope you get some rest, and a decent flow of milk, :hugs:

Katie have you had bubs yet? :lol:

and for anyone who needs them :hugs:


----------



## icculcaz

lol @ milk machine..... well scarlett has finally got a bottle filled of BM for next feed.... only taken me 14hours to fill it....... (shes on 3oz atm)


----------



## pippam116

its maddness i really hate machines lol, i couldnt get that off ever. had all sorts of gadgets etc; but no didnt happen lol. if mine doesnt take to boobies ill be giving in, sounds like you got a real busy day ahead of you, hope its all fine and have you tried a nice warm bath then expressing just after, thats the only time i could get any xx


----------



## jms895

Morning ladies, sorry I ate my pizza last night (loads of it) then could not be bothered to shift!! Text Katie a few times but no such luck for her, text this morning and no reply yet. Finger crosses bubs has gone into action!

I am in bed with the laptop today :lol:

Congrats to all ladies who are term/38 weeks etc....

I got a bit to go yet, but I do get the last box on Sunday!! :D

Lastg door being fitted as we speak :dance:

Then some cleaning to do!!

Debz and Pip and Caz hope you manage to get some sleep? I slept ok last night for a change xx


----------



## pippam116

thanks jade but no such luck :finger:

feeling a bit more alive at the mo maybe my coffee mmm much needed, kids being good so far, its like ive got some huge hangover lol, and just thought oyu might like to know ive just visited loo about 4 times, free flow, and now bogs blocked :rofl: fookkkkkkk sake another job to do lol, bet ur windows n doors look nice Jade, had mine cleaned yesterday n look all nice n clean, they are only a few month old :)

xx


----------



## jms895

Thanks yes windows look lovely and clean and new!! :D

Here is my 35 week bump, do you reckon he has had a growth spurt :rofl:

I feel massive now
 



Attached Files:







35week.jpg
File size: 33.1 KB
Views: 6


----------



## jms895

I love it when you block the loo I always get OH to do it!! :rofl:

I wont be able to go for a week now I had the pizza I just now it will clog me up but I cant resist it...............


----------



## pippam116

just a bit :rofl: xxx


----------



## icculcaz

sleep?? hahahahahahaha. went to bed @ 11pm after settling madam. scarlett woke @ 1.45 settled her again n went downstairs to express... got sod all off.... got in bed for 2.45am ... woke again at just after5am settled scarlett and expressed a dribble of milk. got back in bed for half 5... woke at just after 7 n thought fk it...


----------



## icculcaz

holy moly jade thats one big bump!


----------



## pippam116

i'd take a pic but i cant be bothered to call kids down to push button on webcam, rofl


----------



## pippam116

theres a whole pizza in there caz! :rofl:


----------



## jms895

:rofl: yes half a pound of garlic and mushroom in there!! and cheese

I cant stop farting this morning :blush:


----------



## jms895

Aaaa Caz I am dreading all the sleepless nights its getting to me now being uncomfy never mind when bubs is screaming the house down! :D


----------



## icculcaz

mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm pizzaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## icculcaz

scarlett has stopped screaming the house down now.... since going from boob to bottle her winds got better and shes a lot more settled :)


----------



## pippam116

:rofl: well i thought id be blocked but cant control the old bowels this morning, bh are back again, as soon as i forget about it or try keep meself busy they back with a bite.


----------



## jms895

:rofl: I think I got just about everyone to order pizza last night


----------



## pippam116

aww bless her Caz, stop stop your making me want mine lol xx


----------



## jms895

icculcaz said:


> scarlett has stopped screaming the house down now.... since going from boob to bottle her winds got better and shes a lot more settled :)

Glad to hear it!!


And glad to here there is no back log now Pip!! xx


----------



## icculcaz

i adore pizza....


----------



## jms895

Mee toooo but it plays havoc with my bowels!! All the cheese........

:lol: :lol: :lol: OH is the one that suffers


----------



## pippam116

:rofl: do i go for a bath or stay where i am? decissions decissions


----------



## jms895

Are you in pain again hun? :hugs:

For god sake dont take the lap top in the bath!! :rofl:


----------



## pippam116

i have been more or less constant since about 2 in the morn :( fuck that, my laptop means too much to me lol


----------



## jms895

Awww hun I feel for you!!! COME ON BABY TIME TO COME OUT!!!!!!!! :baby:

Up to you hun, you tired? Hope things start soon xx


----------



## icculcaz

go 4 a bath... can smell u from here teehee.x


----------



## katycam

morning everyone :)
hope you are ok, ive been to tesco shopping already!
got 108 newborn nappies from tescos, they were reduced to £4 something a pack. just hope he's not a big bugga and they fit him lol!
got alot of bath and talc etc too and baby wipes. feel more sorted now!!
anyone up to much today? i see your a busy bee today caz!
im 2 weeks away from term....going to drag i expect!


----------



## jms895

Katy is that Tesco baby event still on?

I may have a trip later...


----------



## katycam

yeah seems to be :) there were things on sale down the baby aisle.
there is more stuff at the big tesco home we have, but the supermarket has bits too.


----------



## jojo1974

morning ladies hows everyone going ? well iv hardly slept im really worried and upset and dont no wot to do :cry: as you no i went drs yesterday and i was measuring 40 weeks well i looked at my pregnancy notes last night and she had wrote a long name and a question mark next to it , so i googled it and it means to much water round baby it says its commen with birthdefects and all sorts im so worried and dont no wot to do i just want to go hospital and get a scan and check baby out , she never mentioned anything like this to me :hissy:


----------



## icculcaz

hug jojo. id ring doc up 1st n c what they say.


----------



## jms895

Jojo :hugs: ring them up hun and ask them to explain!! xxxxx

Hope you are ok xx


----------



## jojo1974

thanx think i will give midwife a ring , i just feel so shit and tiered i made oh stay of work cause i dont want to be on my own :(


----------



## jms895

They should not do things like that to worry you, i always read what they have written! Maybe because you are measuring big hun she thinks there may be alot of water surrounding baby or just a big baby? Any chance you could be further along? xxx


----------



## jojo1974

carnt get hold of midwife it goes straight to recorded message , jade as for dates i always thiught i was a week in front of wot they gave me , iv had 3 scans and the last 2 scans have said hes going to be a biggish one around 8 and a half and 9 lb


----------



## katycam

why do midwives do things like that, they must know we will worry!


----------



## jojo1974

hi katy how are you ? , it was the dr not the midwife xxx


----------



## jms895

I am sure it will be fine hun, just keep ringing until they give you an explanation and tell them you would appreciate things to be disucssed with you and not just put on your notes, tell them you have been worried sick hun :hugs: hope you get hold of them soon xx


----------



## katycam

hey jo, lol im an idiot! drs are just as pants!!

im ok thanks, just munching on a sandwich, got a packet of jammie dodgers with jam n custard to eat too :)


----------



## mummymadness

JoJo hope all is ok hun .

Pip Hope them pains crank up a gear .

Jade deffinate big bump :) , Im growing huge out of no where too , I put pic in bump section ! i couldnt believe how i looked lol .

Hope every ones well , I know theres a few pains happening for every one **Hugs** .

Just getting ready to take car for Dreaded MOT arghhhhh , And stupid chillie on my pizza last night if running to the the toilet was an Olympic sport id have godl i tell ya lol my tummys flippin in there Ooooopppps lol . xxx .

Oooo nearly forgot got M/W appointment at 2 36 weeks one , Shes only 6 days out lol .
Will let you know how i get on , Iam 100% sure ill measure fine this week im hugeeeee .


----------



## MummyCat

morning...

Pip.. hope things start to happen soon chick! :hugs: Caz... hope little lady lets you sleep a little more tonight!
Jade... what a lovely bump you have!! Jojo hun... I'd call the on call midwife or someone who can put your mind at ease! That sort of thing would seriously stress me out too!! :(
Katy... glad your shopping went well... I'm off to sort out nursing bra's this afternoon.. as that's about all i have left to get ready for my hospital bag! hurrah!!
Lolly... glad your house is coming along nicely hun! It'll be such a relief once it's done I'm sure!

Hope Katie is alright.... I asked yesterday about Logie... and hope I didn't miss a response, anyone heard anything?? Last I heard was that her and Hannah would be at same hospital from Monday, but I've not heard anything after that! Fingers crossed all is tickety boo!

xx


----------



## Shifter

Congrats on being term Liz! :happydance:

Gemma - Bradford has about a million Indian restaurants. Maybe one day you and the family can come visit and we'll take you out for a real Bradford Indian?! Be great to try and time it with Eid or Diwali and see all the pretty lights!

pip - I hope either the pain eases up or baby arrives for you soon :hugs:

jojo - def keep trying to get hold of your MW for an explanation. It's weird that the Dr would write that in your notes but not discuss it with you and book you for a scan to check things over :hugs:

I hardly slept last night, should obviously have come online as peeps were up chatting at 4am when I was sat staring at the TV! Never mind.


----------



## pippam116

lol, had my bath, still the same but was so soothing lying there, and caz ur right hun i stunk lol. 

just phoned dh and asked to bring some bleach and airfreshner, and he said no cos u aint doing ne thing, so phoned him back up but my arse smells and so does the loo :rofl: so im aloud some now :) i've gone through sooooo much bleach this week.


----------



## jojo1974

aw katy im starved but just carnt eat nowt at the min xxx mm thanx i hope i feel better wen i finally get hold of the midwife xxxxx


----------



## MummyCat

hey MM...

Good luck for MOT and hope all goes well at midwife! I'm not seeing mine till I'm 37 +4 bit pants if you ask me! x


----------



## mummymadness

awwww thanks Hollu hun , Would love to go for a good indian there :) .


----------



## pippam116

hope u sort something jojo, xx


----------



## Shifter

I reckon I was right about the stretching yesterday. Have taken 37 week bump pic and am putting it up in bumps thread in a mo... we can be huge together Gemma! Good luck with the MOT and MW!


----------



## jojo1974

shifter i was shocked just left another message :( all dr said i was measuring big ie 40 weeks she never said why or anything i felt rushed in there x


----------



## pippam116

im gonna go have a peak holly, i wanna do mine maybe ill wait til 38 weeks now :)


----------



## icculcaz

still no sign of mw...


----------



## katycam

do one now pip :)
i might do one tomorrow.

hope your car passes mot mm :)

they just showed a yummy recipe for treacle tart on this morning, wanna make it now!


----------



## icculcaz

ohhhh i saw that n drooled at it too.....


----------



## pippam116

shurupppppppppppppppppppppppp i got sweet f all food in this house till tuesday except a freezer of meat and im starvinggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggg my toilets blocked from all the poop im doing and i want
bakewell tarts
scotch egg
crisp sandwich
mini eggs
and anythinggggggggg omg im so hungry lol but dont want ne thing we got


----------



## icculcaz

mmmmmmmmmmmm bakewell tart.....


----------



## icculcaz

https://www.itv.com/Lifestyle/Food/ThisMorning/Recipes/Treacletart/default.html


oooh i got all of the ingredients in....


----------



## katycam

im still hungry, dont know what to eat now, ive made a shepards pie for dinner tonight but im not allowed to eat it now :( its torture!!

might do pasta....hmmmm


----------



## katycam

icculcaz said:


> https://www.itv.com/Lifestyle/Food/ThisMorning/Recipes/Treacletart/default.html
> 
> 
> oooh i got all of the ingredients in....


omgosh its making me dribble! haha! i want to make it soooo bad. think im going to have to go get ingredients!!


----------



## Shifter

pip - :hugs:


----------



## mummymadness

Carnt believe it , It passed :) .

Advisory note , To get some new brake pads (Wich dad said he will do next week) .
Tiny leak from oil , Wich apparently is no problem .

Sooo happy :) . x .


----------



## Shifter

Glad to hear it Gem 

I just found out I'm getting my home birth pack delivered next Wednesday. Better keep my legs crossed for the next week!


----------



## katycam

wahey bet you are chuffed mm :)

im going to go to the new ikea in southampton in a bit, if i can get in, its been heaving all week!


----------



## Phoenix

tiggertea said:


> if hubby wasn't on nightshift he'd prob have suggested :sex: - typical male really - that fixes everything! lol

Well it does, doesn't it?


----------



## KatienSam

Still no baby, in fact, nothing again now apart from a really bad headache and swollen fingers and my engagement ring is stuck. There have been tears again today, i would rather have no signs then baby keep teasing me! Im just sick of it now i am the new Gordon Ramsey i have said the F word so much today. OH doesnt know what to do because he gets an angry :finger: coz he wont do bonking. Bloody pussy.

So i am not happy but thought i would quickly log on to let you all know... still nothing. :devil: :gun:

xx


----------



## lolly101

:hugs: Katie hun. I have had to take off my engagement ring too..I can't get my wedding ring off anymore so that has to stay on!!!. Hoep you headache goes soon..

MM glad your car passed its MOT!!!:happydance:What a relief!! good luck at the MW

katy good luck at Ikea!!!

Jojo hope you have managed to get hold off your mw..I have the opp prob to you lack of fluid...when it happens in the 3rd tri it is usually something they keep and eye on....the birth defects tend to happen if it is in the first tri....I know how you feel hun cos when I was diagnosed with ogliohydramnios I read up on it and read about the defects....She should have explained herself to you tho hun so as to not worry you so much...I felt better once I ad asked the consultant hundreds of questions


I have got mw too today at 4pm....before that tho I HAVE to hoover and dan and I are gonna make his birthday cake!!! well its a swiss roll that we transform into a chocolate train!!!


----------



## jojo1974

hi all i got hold of midwife got to go to labour assesment ward to have a check over i feel really scared :cry: i will let my text buddys know how i get on , the midwife wasnt impressed with the dr , hope to be on here later :hug: to everyone xxxxx


----------



## jojo1974

thanx lolly feel a bit more better now xxxxx


----------



## KatienSam

hope everything goes ok jojo xx


----------



## jojo1974

thanx katie xx


----------



## beancounter

hullo
I'd stay away from google jojo, you always get some horrenous tale and it doesnt usually realate to your case, and my experience of Drs is they seem to make things out to be worse than it is so I reckon your are prolly ok (though understandably scared)

OH has decided today that he needs to practice putting the car seat in, but he can't do this empty, so has the newly stuffed munkie sitting in there. Because, presumably, the neighbours dont find us odd enough already.

He's keeping me busy driving me to nice places to shop and to visit a friend who had a c section last year and can say reassuring things to me. 

hope everyones doing okx


----------



## katycam

hope everything goes ok jo :hug:

been to ikea and was very disappointed. what a load of pants in there.
ive no idea what everyone has been getting all excited about!!
everything is cheap but its crap quality! it was soo busy as well, people kept bashing my bump and it made me angry!
it was too hot in there too.
i sound like an old lady lmao!! :rofl:

anyone around this afternoon?


----------



## jms895

Hi girls, just got back been shopping.
Now stuffing my face, had a bag of crisps a apple and toffee danish, massive jug orange juice and now mushroom risotto! Then am going back to bed for an hour as I am tired. Off today but work tomorrow and Monday then done!
Pip and Katie hope you ok?
Jojo hope all is ok at the hosp?
MM glad car passsed hun!
Katy Ikea annoys me too but some stuff is good there so I put up with it! :D


----------



## katycam

i will probably go back again when its not so busy, just to see if i can actually find something worth buying, i saw some cute quilt covers but i couldnt get near them!

im so hungry but nothing to eat. fancy something naughty. might raid the freezer and have some icecream with chocolate sauce :)


----------



## beancounter

I like ikea picture frames. I can't go into a shop without the oH finding me a possible substitute frame, because I think he thinks he can avert me ever going there if he does so. Wrong. But nothing could induce me to go there at the moment, its only just opened and full of trolls. But I need new bookshelves and a cot and we WILL go before pnut hits 6mos OH YES.


----------



## jms895

Bean are you getting excited now hun!!?? :D


----------



## Shifter

:blush: I love Ikea, we have loads of their furniture and it's all very good quality.


----------



## jms895

Our nursery is Ikea


----------



## KatienSam

Not long til you meet your little one bean you must be getting excited!? xx


----------



## katycam

maybe its just the stuff i managed to get a glimpse at was rubbish? I will give it another time when im not pregnant and grumpy lol!

Oh my god im in tears! Downloaded a song to try as the song i walk down the aisle to, and im in pieces!


----------



## mummymadness

Lol bean at your OH , Bless him and the munkie lol .

Good luck JoJo hope all is ok .

Have fun cake making Lolly :) .

Hope the week goes quick untill your Mat leave jade hun :) .


MW went well , Well good news but she was a proper Bitch lol ... Tried to force a home birth on me stupid woman .
Said they dont wanna see me at hospital untill im 8cm and ready to push , They said i was too early with Finnley even though i was havingc ontractions every 2 mins and i was 5cm dialated !! . They just want there job easier she criticised everything i had to say today (Luckily i have never met her before and hope i never do again lol) .
OH said if shes on the ward when you give birth ill slog her one lol , She was on about Visiting hours and would be best if The kids dont come to the room after , My bloody kids my private room there , They will come visit my baby when he comes Fuck them !!! I could understand if it was a ward and they could distrupt other people but its one room of my own arghhhh stupid silly woman lol .

Anyway after that ramble great news ,Baby is engaging 2/5 ths :) , Allso i measure 37 weeks ! woooooo what a jump up , She told me to make sure i have travel and money sorted for taxis as she expects me to wake up one morning soon and be like 8 cm gone allready (Me thinks she is talking rubbish lol) .
But hes growing mighty and im all well, I allso was told not to book my next appointment yet ! wich confused me , The she said she doesnt think i will need it , So to wait and if i get close to 4th of March ringa nd make appointment for the 5th .

So good news crap midwife pmsl . xxx .


----------



## Shifter

Aw Gemma, glad it was god news, just such a shame that the MW was so pants. On the yahoo homebirth group someone is writing an article on the language used by MWs and Drs with pregnant women and wants examples of both positive and negative things. Do you mind if I pass some of this on to her? It's totally anonymous.


----------



## beancounter

i would be excited katie but i just got a ring from fetal medicine and myblood levels are astronomical and im having an emergency scan tomrro and I am bricking meself. Ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh

MM: a lot of MW's talknonsense and seem to be knobs. Telling them to eff off is an important life skill for a pregnant woman, methinks.


----------



## mummymadness

I dont mind at all hun ...

She was a compleate silly woman i tell ya lol , She wants me to basically start pushing the head out at home and the rest at hospital the way she went on lol .

I was just soooo happy at the good news i blotted out what she said lol , Iam all for people on home births , But she bascially said iv doen it sooo often before i could do it all at home , And made me feel a nuisance for using a hospital .

Never mind babys enagaged yayyyy and measuring a head 1 day now whoooooo .


----------



## Shifter

:hugs: Bean, I hope everything is ok.


----------



## tiggertea

elllo girlies! (and our march dad!)

feeling crappy again today so been resting up. got a few hours sleep (about 3 i think) and been doing very little since. my feet and hands are swollen now and headachey but bubs is thrashing about like a proper little breakdancer so all's good. have the consultant again tomorrow so will mention it all to him then.

can't remember all the people whith what probs, but know just about everyone needed :hugs: for both good and bad reasons.... so here you all go :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## beancounter

they said they might bring my section forward :shock: I think im reaching the end of my coping rope or tether or whatever its called. Good job I got munkie cleaned and stuffed yesterday :rofl: gonna have a bath now. Or a panic attack.


----------



## tiggertea

aw bean hun :hugs: whatever happens just remember it'll be in peanut's best interest.....


----------



## LisaM

hi everyone

bean - when are they thinking of doing the section now? hope you are ok.

well i think i just lost a bit of my plug! (tmi, sorry, but i felt like i should share my news!) so hopefully this and the pains/pressure ive been having will mean the baby is engaging, i shall find out tomorrow!

hope everyone else is well x


----------



## beancounter

prolly still monday but depends what the scan shows I guess :(

PS holly I composed a lenghty text message to you in M&S today and then accidentally (or, as I would have it, my phone purposefully to upset me) deleted it. But it basically said I switched my phone to silent, lost my phone,and had no way to find it. But thanks for texting me.


----------



## KatienSam

:hugs: bean, im sure everything will be ok. No panic attacks, it will be fine. :hug:


----------



## tiggertea

meant to say.... Jade? we are having pizza tonight thanks to you getting everyone in the notion for it yesterday! :finger: :lol:


----------



## Shifter

No probs Bean. I'll have my phone on me all day tomorrow if you need to text at any point hun :hugs:


----------



## jms895

Debz no pizza today :finger: we have to be good one day of the week :D

Bean bless you i hope they hold off till Mon like they said, if thats what you want of course, and hope scan you and bean all ok tomorrow :hugs:

Katie still no baby then! :rofl: 
Same to Pip!! Ubbelievable!!
I am getting serious baby withdrawls now, someone needs to have one!!

Lisa so exciting on the plug hun!

MM congrats on measuring bigger and the engagement!! Not be long now :D

I just woke up from a nap and still tired, done sod all today and cant be arsed to move either, house will have to stay a tip till the weekend.......

At least I have nice clean and new windows and doors! xx


----------



## jojo1974

hi all im back everything ok at the mo , got to go for growth scan and water volume scan tomorrow so its a wait and see thing , the nurses at the hospital were great i feel loads better thanx everything everyone :hug:


----------



## tiggertea

glad u feeling better jojo - ur doc is an ass :grr: glad the hospital were much better!


----------



## jms895

Glad you feeling better Jojo, sure all will be fine and that doc is an arse!! :devil:


----------



## jojo1974

thanx tigger your right not going to drs again xxxx


----------



## jojo1974

thanx jade xxxxxxx so wot have i missed ?


----------



## jms895

Bugger all really, these babies are not popping yet!! :lol:


----------



## mummymadness

Awww Bean hun , I can just imagine how stressed you are .
As allways if you need a chat im around **Hugs** .

Gonna text Logie in a minuite havent heard from her in a few days .

Cannot decide for the life of me what to have for tea , Since my MOT passed i have spare money i had put away for repairs whoooooo extra money .
Since i have no transport and i have been in Harsh terms told no driving myself to Labour PMSL i have to pay taxis etc so will put away some for that .
And if i have to stay in 1 night liek last time , Iam paying to have one of thoose fab Tvs lol .

Lots of pressure today , Iam not suprised hes engaged , I swear hes gonna fall out lol .

Hope every ones ok ? . xxx .


----------



## Dani_b

my baby not popping yet either.

i feel like i have done sodd all today appart from eat a load of rubbish. there is just no filling me up today.


----------



## mummymadness

News from Logie = She has Hannah with her full time on her ward , She did have bad infection in her c section wound .. But all seems to be getting better .
If Hannahs Jaundice is still under controll Tommorrow they should both be home together :).

What great news . xxx .


----------



## jojo1974

thats great news on logie xxxx i thought there be at least 2 babys today , iv got bloody period pains now must be from all that proding and poking from the nurses


----------



## jms895

Good news on Logie! :dance:

Well I am officially a fattie and me and OH arnt talking as I am a hormonal bitch!

Just ate a magnum and 2 pieces of cheese cake, now I feel sick! Serves me right......

I not spoken to OH all day house is a tip and he has done fuck all, but neither have I. Am sat in bed on laptop as cant bear to be in the room with him


----------



## tiggertea

good news on logie and hannah :) 

aw jade - men can be asses sometimes - it's not coz ur a hormonal bitch :muaha: (sorry phoenix!)


----------



## jojo1974

jade im always hormonal accourding to oh , we was like that at the weekend its always my fault not his lol he blames everything on hormones MEN !!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jms895

Well I have sat and cried cos the house a tip bit I cant be arsed to do it,
Cried cos he off sick and we skint but I told him to be off
Been shouting at the poor doggies
I am a f***ing bitch today seriously
I feel like I need to hit someone or something
I just better keep out everyones way now and go bed early


----------



## jms895

I just want to cry :cry:

Sick of being a lazy fattie hormonal witch now


----------



## jojo1974

awwwwwwwww :hug:


----------



## KatienSam

jms895 said:


> Katie still no baby then! :rofl:

there is no need for the smilie :gun:

i'll remember that when your in my position :rofl:


I have just come back from tesco buying pineapples lol :muaha:


----------



## jms895

Pineapples...... how many you bought?? :lol:


----------



## tiggertea

aw jade! :hugs:

how many pineapples you plan to consume tonight then katie?! :lol:


----------



## jms895

Bet they give you the shits :rofl:


----------



## lolly101

Bean:hugs: hope it goes ok tomorrow...Bless your OH for doing the car seat with Monkey in!!!:rofl: 
MM glad your app went well apart from the stupid comments the mw said...glad you measuring fine!! :)
Jojo your Dr sounds like an arse....good luck tomorrow too
Jade at least your OH can't blame PMT!!! We all get days when we hell to live with. God knows i do!!!It's always worse when we tired!
We ate healthy tonight..Des had gammon and I had salmon with mash, spinach, peas and sweetcorn!!! Yummy!!! Mil coming back tomorrow to help with the decorating again..Dan doesn't know, so when she knocks on the door he will be so excited!!!
My Mw app was good(ish) everything ok but measuring 36 weeks... I'm not sure if this is because of the low fluid....I know its not meant to be a worry if you are 1cm out...we are all short in our family tho...would that make a difference do you think???BP good and no more apps til after Petunia is here!!!

:hugs: for Logie too,, so glad she coming home with Hannah!!!


----------



## lolly101

Katie app you have to eat about 7 pineapples or something for it to work...is it 7 or 3?? I can't remember!!


----------



## jms895

Hi lolly hun, bet your measurements will be fine babe, dont worry xx

Your tea sounds lush could just eat that!! :blush: am on a pig mission to make me feel better xx


----------



## jms895

I was told 9 pineapple :lol:I would puke after 1


----------



## tiggertea

lolly101 said:


> Katie app you have to eat about 7 pineapples or something for it to work...is it 7 or 3?? I can't remember!!

:rofl: a bit of a difference in 7 and 3.....


ur measurements are good hun, don't worry bein out by a cm :)


----------



## KatienSam

lolly101 said:


> Katie app you have to eat about 7 pineapples or something for it to work...is it 7 or 3?? I can't remember!!

i dont really know, a friend put it on my facebook that it worked for her (she just had her baby) so i decided to buy some to see how it goes, its very good for you anyway so thought i would give it a bash!

When your this uncomfortable and tired you try anything. With all the niggles waking me up and then the disappointment im just really ready for this baby, plus a wicked headache lurking all day :cry:

Going to day care tomorrow if my headache is still about to get my BP checked.

xx


----------



## lolly101

9 pineapple jeeez!!!! I guess the nipple option is easier!!:rofl:

I know what you mean about food....I'm gonna have some grapes in a mo... I have eaten SO badly the last few days with MiL here I have cravings for fruit again today!!! back to normal...God how am I gonna diet I don't know!! I have more for lunch than i do in a normal day at the mo!:rofl:


----------



## jms895

Well I said sorry to OH and told him I am hormonal etc.... we friends now and he has gone to get me chips and cheese from chippie to cheer me up bless him :dance:


----------



## jms895

I just need to remember that when bubs Is out I CANNOT carry on eating like this! :rofl:

Good luck with the Pineapples Katie hun :hugs:


----------



## lolly101

KatienSam said:


> lolly101 said:
> 
> 
> Katie app you have to eat about 7 pineapples or something for it to work...is it 7 or 3?? I can't remember!!
> 
> i dont really know, a friend put it on my facebook that it worked for her (she just had her baby) so i decided to buy some to see how it goes, its very good for you anyway so thought i would give it a bash!
> 
> When your this uncomfortable and tired you try anything. With all the niggles waking me up and then the disappointment im just really ready for this baby, plus a wicked headache lurking all day :cry:
> 
> Going to day care tomorrow if my headache is still about to get my BP checked.
> 
> xxClick to expand...

Aww Katie, hope your headache goes soon..I get one sometimes if i haven't had much to drink. I'm sure it isn't this....:hugs:


----------



## jms895

Anyone else have really bone idol days where they do sod all? I am having one today and feel guilty for it, but the more I look around the more I cant be arsed to do it and the more I get upset that I cant be arsed to do it ........ :(


----------



## wanababy

jms895 said:


> Good news on Logie! :dance:
> 
> Well I am officially a fattie and me and OH arnt talking as I am a hormonal bitch!
> 
> I not spoken to OH all day house is a tip and he has done fuck all, but neither have I. Am sat in bed on laptop as cant bear to be in the room with him

Awww hun :hugs: your situation sounds like mine - most of the time at the mo!!!

Great news on Logie n Hannah :happydance:

:hugs: for everyone who needs 'em

Good luck for tomoz Bean....

MM - Glad your MOT went OK - My car needs its first MOT in March (fingers crossed!)

Good luck with the pineapple Katie!!

Sorry if I've missed anyone :blush:

Liz
xx


----------



## lolly101

jms895 said:


> Anyone else have really bone idol days where they do sod all? I am having one today and feel guilty for it, but the more I look around the more I cant be arsed to do it and the more I get upset that I cant be arsed to do it ........ :(

Yes, I did it yesterday and felt really pissed off with myself...once I get on here nothing gets done:rofl:
Today I was on a mission...I had to get certain things done....
Next week I have certain things to do on certain days so I get all my bits done....I have to make myself do things BEFORE I come on here
count today as a write off and start again tomorrow hun..count today as a growing baby day!
:hugs:


----------



## KatienSam

i thought i hadnt drunk enough earlier so downed a couple glasses of water and it hasnt eased up, i always forget to drink :dohh:

jade - i have had about a month of those days lol, i got a burst of energy one day did loads and then back to nothing for a bit longer lol


----------



## jms895

Thanks girls :hugs:

xxx


----------



## lolly101

Jade:hugs: its hard at the mo for you cos you know you are so nearly finished work...hang in there not long now....It will feel easier then


----------



## jms895

Thanks Lolly hun. :hugs: TBH I think finishing work is also upsetting me, handing everything over is getting to me as I am a bit of a control freak at times..... but yes I hope from next week it will be easier for me to relax and do bits and bobs etc.... xx

Eating chips and cheese now :lol: stuffed again!!

Poor bubs is prob thinking not again mummy, no room in here. He has got hiccups bless himxx


----------



## mummymadness

Awwww so sorry you feel ruff jade hun , Hormones ehhh there a bugger :( .

Katie hun , I dont blame you in the slightest to try everything safely possible to get baby out lol ... Desperate women go to many measures i can testfiy to that with both my others, I really really hope the pineapple works for you hun .
And next week im trying everything i can , Because im Tired but Mainly i still am dying to see the dentist lol (Sounds silly in writing) .
Ims tarting walking Layla to school next week when she goes back instead of driving to see if that helps , Plenty of sex for me , And fresh pineapple galore :) . xx .


----------



## KatienSam

will be better when your not working :)

Im going to do lots of cleaning tomorrow i think, just to take my mind off the waiting game.

My doggie knows im unhappy because he keeps sitting on my lap and giving me doggy cuddles and rubbing his ears on me :cloud9: (even if he has just farted and made me heave... :dohh: )


----------



## lolly101

Glad you got your chips hun:hugs: Don't worry bout work...next week you can let someone else worry bout it all....I am a bit of a control freak too but workwise just let it go.....


----------



## KatienSam

MM - OH has promised me sex tonight after me crying again earlier lol :happydance:

Jade I know how you feel about work and someone else taking over but once your out of there you may have a couple of days when you feel a bit ergh about it but it will soon pass and you will feel better, more time to rest and think about :baby:

xx


----------



## jms895

Awww dogs are great and I been horrible to mine today, just being ignorant etc and not loving, I will give them love in a bit :(
Katie you will have bubs before Monday now surely xx


----------



## lolly101

KatienSam said:


> will be better when your not working :)
> 
> Im going to do lots of cleaning tomorrow i think, just to take my mind off the waiting game.
> 
> My doggie knows im unhappy because he keeps sitting on my lap and giving me doggy cuddles and rubbing his ears on me :cloud9: (even if he has just farted and made me heave... :dohh: )



Aww followed by:rofl: for your doggie hun


----------



## jms895

Thanks ladies you are all such lovely chums :hugs: to you all xxx


----------



## KatienSam

I dont know, im trying not to think about it to be honest, im getting myself worked up about it because these signs keep coming and i can feel in my body something is happeneing and you get all excited and then nothing... zip.. zilch..nada!

I know we all want to meet our babies but im so close now its frustrating... every day feels like another week!!

xx


----------



## KatienSam

dogs farts are awful arent they?! he is the cutest thing in the world but when he farts.... its out of this world!


----------



## jms895

Yes my dog smells like a man who has been on the piss and had a kebab!! TOXIC


----------



## mummymadness

Errrrrr Dog farts lol lol lol . Cute things but boy they smell lol . xx .


----------



## lolly101

:sick::yellowcard:


----------



## KatienSam

it makes me laugh when he farts and then looks at his arse then stares at me like im the dirty one! :rofl:


----------



## lolly101

I notice your dog is a "he"....typical man!!:rofl:


----------



## KatienSam

yeah he is, my OH calls the dog over to him before he farts himself because the dog tilts his head and sniffs his bum :dohh: this baby needs to be a girl to keep me sane i think... lol

this pineapple was lovely to start with but im startin to feel a wee bit sick now lol


----------



## jms895

:rofl: by dog farts and sniffs her arse and then looks at me as if to say whhaaaaaa?

And she farts with a noise like a human :lol:

:sick: I love this smilie!! :rofl:


----------



## jms895

Katie make a pineapple smoothie, easier to stomach xx


----------



## jms895

Anyone heard from Pip?


----------



## Dani_b

dont make yourself sick with the pineapple hun.

im really uncomfortable baby keeps wriggling round and feels like she is sticking a finger or something on my cervix as if to saythis is the way out. feels really uncomfortable when i move. also when baby is wriggling i sometimes hear a little 'pop' like sound near the top of bump... could she be trying to escape the wrong way by trying to break waters lol


----------



## jms895

Dani I have heard the pop sound too a few times, no idea what it is though????

xx


----------



## pippam116

im here, not feeling too great, pains here some regular some not, had to have midwife out earlier and looks like im in slow labour, trying to keep active, though im tired so in two minds of weather to sleep or pace, if i dont stay active it could stall say whattttt.

:hugs: top anyone who needs one.

katie you have to eat 7 whole ones in a short period of time, anything less and theres no chance of it setting you off, those who said it worked for them and had less it would have been a coincidence, :lol: dont make yourself sick hun, you could eat any amount of fruit that would give you runs and it could start anything. depends if you wanna put yourself through that. :lol:


----------



## jms895

Ladies I am logging off now, early start tomorrow and want a fresh head at work.

Gonna go bed and listen to me relaxation CD try and calm these hormones :D

Nightie night xxxx :hugs:

Steady on with the pineapple Katie


----------



## pippam116

nn jade xx


----------



## jms895

Pip :hugs: am loggin off and going bed hun, text if any updates xx

Yeah maybe try grapes Katie?x


----------



## pippam116

grapes all good n less chance of being sick lol i could eat 9 packs of grapes easy if kids would share, will do jade, tc hun nn xxx


----------



## KatienSam

im not going crazy with it, i was enjoying it then when i started to feel sick i stopped.

i already had the runs this morning lol


----------



## pippam116

:rofl:


----------



## pippam116

nn ladies, hope something starts overnight for you katie, xx


----------



## lolly101

I'm gonna say nn too girls....I just been on the loo for twenty mins(TMI I know I'm sorry)
its Dans birthday tomorrow too so I'm sure I am gonna be up early!!!:rofl:
Also Bones is on the TV...Booth.mmmmm now with hiim I def would!!!:blush:

Hope you all manage to sleep....


----------



## KatienSam

me too, nn ladies! 

same to you pip - fingers crossed xx


----------



## Dani_b

:cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry:
knew i should of watched the programme on channel 4 about the joined twins
:cry::cry::cry::cry:


----------



## tiggertea

hi ladies! (even tho ur all faders in bed already! tut tut!!!

just thought i'd share my aunt's tip on getting baby out...... drink a (small) bottle of milk of magnesia

apparently her mw told her to do that 3 yrs ago with her little girl and after a stint on the loo with the runs after drinking it, the LO arrived the following day......




everyone's worrying me a little now! they keep saying things that basically mean they think bub will arrive anytime..... even my mum dropped me home again just now and said "what time's mathew home from work? call me if you need me before then" i was kinda :saywhat:


----------



## Dani_b

im not in bed yet.. waiting for OH to come home


----------



## tiggertea

hey dani!
you're the exception to the "fader" rule then :lol:

what time does ur OH get in at tonight? mine's working a "half night" and should be back at 3.30am. yay! lol mon-wed it's 8am so i love thursday nights.


----------



## Dani_b

dont know what time he will be home. he just text to say he on way back but didnt say where from. it depends on the traffic as he a waggon driver.

your baby i due the day before mine lol


----------



## tiggertea

hopefully traffic's clear for him then and you'll be all snuggled up before you know it! :D

you another of the 22nd march ladies? (There must have been a nationwide powercut THAT weekend, think there's more of us due 20th - 23rd march than any other dates lol)


----------



## Dani_b

lol
must of been. knowing my luck i will end up going over like i did with the other two. was 9 days with DD and 10 days with DS


----------



## wanababy

:wave: girls!!

I'm still up! My OH is on nights, he won't get in until 7.30am....I've just made a sausage casserole - well bunged everythin in slow cooker - at least OH will have somethin decent to eat for his 'supper' (Brekkie to us!) when he gets in!!
x


----------



## tiggertea

oooooh, bet that got uncomfortable! :( hopefully this little one won't make you wait TOO long extra!


----------



## tiggertea

hey liz!
night shift sucks. :( 
my OH eats his dinner with me before he goes to work, his "lunch" (sandwiches etc) at 3am then has toast or ceral or something when he gets in at 8am :s my system would get too confused - having a full blown dinner for breakfast :sick: he's better than me!!


----------



## wanababy

It would prob do me in too - I'd be too tired!! 

But then again, if you've been working nights all week, your body could think it was teatime after work?

Anyway, he's a man anythin goes - lol!!

It smells nice though - shame its still raw (except the sausages!!).....x


----------



## wanababy

It would prob do me in too - I'd be too tired!! 

But then again, if you've been working nights all week, your body could think it was teatime after work?

Anyway, he's a man - anythin goes - lol!!

It smells nice though - shame its still raw (except the sausages!!).....x


----------



## wanababy

Have I developed a stutter?????

Or is my laptop just sh*t??!!!!!


----------



## Dani_b

lol
im hoping this baby doesnt come too late if she decided to come late lol


----------



## tiggertea

i agree it would prob make sense 2 ur body if ud been awake all night..... grrrrrrrrrr 
you'll be up in mornin joining him anyway if it smells that good already!!


----------



## Dani_b

sausage casserole sounds good. think thats tea sorted for us tomorrow. will chuck it in slow cooker in the morning... hope ive got sausages in freezer lol.... erm... what else do i need lol getting tired now


----------



## wanababy

Think I'll be sticking to my shreddies lol!!!

We're just like passing ships in the night these days :( Bet its the same for you girls too...I


----------



## wanababy

Think I'll be sticking to my shreddies lol!!!

We're just like passing ships in the night these days :( Bet its the same for you girls too...It'd certainly be panic stations if bubs decided to arrive eh?!

I'VE DECIDED - MY LAPTOP NEEDS PUTTING IN THE FKN BIN - everyone logging in 2moz will think I've gone a bit mental lol!


----------



## Dani_b

lol.
hopefully when this baby decides to arrive my OH will actually be there for the birth. he missed DS birth as he was on an early shift at work. took an early so he would be back to take me in for induction in afternoon. DS decided he was coming just in time for breakfast


----------



## tiggertea

yep - he goes to bed just as i get up - then 3 hrs or so awake and he's away again.... aw well, it's only 4 wks at a time - better than permanent i guess! lol

he's convinced bub will arrive in the middle of the night (I'll crap myself if i go into labour and there's noone here!! lol) but it's not so bad coz mum and dad live about half a mile away so i'd not be alone for long! lol

i'm putting a positive spin on everything tonight..... strange!!!!!

i'm thinking sausage casserole for tea on saturday now.... fancy a curry tomorrow! lol


dani - did ur ds come naturally on the day u were due to be induced then? - typical man before e'd even got here then..... do as he pleases, and screw anyone elses plans!!! hehehe


----------



## wanababy

I just threw in a leek, an onion, couple of pots, carrots, parsnip & bit swede, tin of beans, tin of toms, a saus casserole packet mix, couple of stock cubes, bit gravy and loads of black pepper mmmmmmm 

Love my slow cooker - thats the great thing - you can chuck anythin in!


----------



## Dani_b

im off to bed now. cant stay up waiting for OH any longer as im sure i will be up soon with DS as he will want some milk. at least he will just lay back down with he bottle and go back to sleep until morning then he wil shout until DD wakes up and goes to play in his room for a bit. was gone 10.30 before she came into me this morning asking for breakfast


----------



## tiggertea

i love my slow cooker too - you can throw all in and forget about it - plus less dishes to wash afterwards!!!! (up me's a lazy b1tch at times! :blush:)


nn dani


----------



## wanababy

nn dani

Just realised I listed a 'sausageLESS' casserole there :rofl: I didn't forget to put them in...honest hehe!! 

Then again, I wouldn't be surprised - I'm forgetting everything at the mo and its not even funny, also sick of dropping everything then it takes me bloody ages to pick the bloody thing up again amidst grunting, groaning and owwwing...lol!


----------



## tiggertea

ooooh glad i'm not the only one dropping things.... i even managed to fire my fork under the freezer at dinner tonight complete with chip attached!! :confused: 
was talking animatedly to hubby and te blinkin thing just went for a fly.... i was kinda "how did THAT happen?!" :rofl: even the dog looked at me funny....


----------



## wanababy

:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:

Flying chips lol - on their metal mean machine...!!!!!


----------



## wanababy

nn girls......sleep well

:hugs:

Liz
x


----------



## tiggertea

lol yup..... was quite funny really! :blush:

nn liz.


----------



## mummymadness

Hello ladies :) .

Im having a fun night , My neighbours trying to kill each other (Tis ok its a regular occarence) There arguments are sooo silly its funny .

Im bopping away to music on you tube :) , Soem of my favourite 90s happy hardcore , Allso did i mention im cleaning at the same time Oooooo yes it is Gone midnight im wide awake an you tell , Im running on some super energy tonight i swear lol .

Hope every ones ok , Pip you get them pains going hun wanna see this sweet baby :) . xxxxxxxx .


----------



## tiggertea

nesting at half 12 at night gemma - i'd say thats a sign time as a pregnant lady is running out :winkwink:


----------



## mummymadness

Oooooo you think i do hope so , Its sooo strange im cleaning around drinking tea and bopping to music (not too loud obviously kids in bed lol) , OH thinks im mad and just sat on the sofa laughing at me , Good news neighbours stopped trying to kill each other now lol .

Yayyyyyyyyyyy its passed Midnight my baby is ofically Full term whoooooooooo .


----------



## tiggertea

wooo congrats on term! :happydance: 

he can come anytime now then - you've been nesting AND he's fully cooked :)


----------



## mummymadness

Whooooooooooooooooo it feels weird Full term lol .

Well what ever crazy sugar rush i had has just plumted big style lol , Im now fighting to keep eyelids open lol .
Andy thinks Mums been lacing my drink with Loony dust lol .

NN Debz hun sleep well . xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx .


----------



## tiggertea

:rofl: nn hun :hugs:


----------



## MummyCat

morning ladies!

I don't seem to be getting the hang of this sleeping lark! *sigh* My belly keeps aching (at the bottom... by the pelvis) do you think this might be stretching pains or baby engaging?

Congrats on term MM!! :hugs:

Here's hoping we have some *loving and giving* babies born today! It feel like a good day right??? A lot of you probably know this verse already... but thought I'd add it for those who might not! it's old.. so gay means happy :rofl: 

ps... I was born on a wed and and don't have a negative bone in my body... so it's not always true :)

Mondays child is fair of face,
Tuesdays child is full of grace,
Wednesdays child is full of woe,
Thursdays child has far to go,
Fridays child is loving and giving,
Saturdays child works hard for his living,
And the child that is born on the Sabbath day
Is bonny and blithe, and good and gay.


----------



## LisaM

I always forget some of that verse mummycat, thanks for posting! x

Congratulations on term MM! x

I hope someone has their baby today, only 9 days till March!!

Got my 38 week appointment at 12 today, hopefully get some good news x


----------



## wanababy

Morning girls! :wave:

Congrats on Term Gemma :wohoo:

Good luck with appointment LisaM :hugs:

What does 'blithe' actually mean??

Hope everyone else is OK and slept well?

I woke up to the very strong smell of sausage casserole :rofl: Not really a nice smell to be invading your nostrils at 8am lol! I've just had me shreddies...

Liz
xx


----------



## LisaM

wanababy said:


> Good luck with appointment LisaM :hugs:
> 
> What does 'blithe' actually mean??
> 
> Liz
> xx

Thanks Liz x

well im sad and just looked it up there as i wasn't sure! it means merry, cheerfull etc!


----------



## beancounter

blithe means happy and old style gay (lol) like in noel cowards 'blithe spirit' i think. 
Waiting round for hosp appts :/


----------



## pippam116

morning ladies, happy term MM.slept quite well last night, and my pains have sort of stalled, new i should have stayed active but lack of sleep wasnt helping so gunna keep motivated today, DH woke me up as he left for work and told me to look at the body pillow, unwrapped my legs from it and it was wearing a huge glob of plug :rofl: yum yum not!
xx


----------



## jojo1974

morning ladies hows everyone doing today ??


----------



## pippam116

morning jojo how r u?

heard from aurora yesterday she wont be able to get back online till next week sometime, and is still feeling crap :hugs:


----------



## wanababy

mmmm pip - glad I've ad me shreddies already lol:rofl:


----------



## jojo1974

im ok ta pip got my scan at 12 just hoping its good news , yuk about the plug lol x


----------



## pippam116

:rofl: i really hungry n not fancied anything, no wonder y lol


----------



## pippam116

hope it goes well jojo, let us know :hugs:


----------



## katycam

morning ladies :)

happy term mm, and ewwwww plug! pip thats lovely!!!

x


----------



## jojo1974

lol i could eat sommat think i will leave it a bit now :rofl: yer will let you know how it goes god im really dreading it :cry: got to go back to the maternity ass unit after


----------



## wanababy

:wave: katy

Good luck with scan jojo..

Pip - thanks for update on Claire, bless her, bet she is sick as a chip :hugs:


----------



## jojo1974

mornin katy hows you today ? x


----------



## jojo1974

thanx wanababy xxxx


----------



## MummyCat

Hey...

Good luck for your appts today Lisa, Bean and Jo! 
Liz I think blithe means happy or lighthearted or something like that! (it's a good thing anyway!)

Pip... your poor pillow... never mind, that's what washing machines are for! At least you're losing more plug which is a fabulous sign! (hope things move on a bit more today!) Also thanks for update on Aurora! She's not having a great time is she... please tell her we're thinking of her! Ta xx

Jobs for today: clean bathrooms, wash kitchen floor, iron, sort out additional prints required of wedding photos so I can finally get my wedding album finished and try find travel size toiletries in town! hmmmm... do you think my list is too long? :)


----------



## pippam116

hey katy, hows you.. im sure it will be ok jojo :hugs:

ta Mummycat, ill let her know :hug:

gl today bean aswell 

xx


----------



## Phoenix

Morning girls. Blimey you girls can talk. I go away for the evening and there's 12 pages. By the time I caught up, there was another one! :rofl:

Back to the Ikea discussion, we've got plenty of it at home, and it *is* good quality ... for what it is. Ultimately, it's still flat-pack furniture. If you treat it like flat-pack, it's brilliant. Most of it can even take a little man-handling - our Billy bookcases withstood being carried down the stairs intact when we moved.

The thing to remember about flatpack, is that the joins aren't as sturdy as more expensive furniture, and so you have to be careful when moving it. Take care of it though, and it'll last for years.

:hug: to all who need them, congrats on reaching term to those who've done so in the last few days.

To whoever was having MW issues, I'd say this: A lot MWs (in my very limited experience) seem to know their job well, but are somewhat lacking in interpersonal skills (naturally my mum, who's been working on a maternity unit for nearly 20 years, 5 years as a MW, doesn't come under that umbrella  )


----------



## Phoenix

Gah! Another page in the time it took to write that post! :dohh:


----------



## katycam

im tired :( no idea why, i think i slept ok.
sat in mums office bored, wathcing my emails, waiting (wishing) for one from loverboy.
think hes out somewhere though.


----------



## MummyCat

:rofl: Phoenix... you should know better... women love to natter! :rofl: I'm just really impressed that you read it all! hahaha

When we first arrived in the UK we decided to get a few items of furniture (of the flat pack variety) as it was cheap and designed to do the job required with the view to replacing them in a couple years when we moved to a bigger house! 5 years on and we've still got most of it cos it hasn't died... and I can't replace anything that still has life in it :rofl:

Hope your OH is doing well and that baby is growing nicely. Forgot to ask, do you know if it's a boy or girl? Or you expecting a surprise? :)


----------



## jojo1974

thanx ladies , hi phoenix hows you ?


----------



## beancounter

Eeeeeeeeeewwwwww plug lol. 
I think ikea is goodfor what it is. I mean, if you get a coffee table for £3.50, you should be happy it has 4 legs really. 
I have set up the crib look
https://www.flickr.com/photos/thedevilswallpaper/3294949528/

awwwww raffes :D


----------



## MummyCat

Aaahh Bean, sooooo cute! And Munkie back and looking happy! :)


----------



## Phoenix

MummyCat said:


> :rofl: Phoenix... you should know better... women love to natter! :rofl: I'm just really impressed that you read it all! hahaha

To be honest I don't read it all, but I do skim read. When my OH was at uni, she'd often get me to skim-read her course materials to find the references she wanted to include.



> When we first arrived in the UK we decided to get a few items of furniture (of the flat pack variety) as it was cheap and designed to do the job required with the view to replacing them in a couple years when we moved to a bigger house! 5 years on and we've still got most of it cos it hasn't died... and I can't replace anything that still has life in it :rofl:

Well we've got a flatpack bookcase in the bedroom that I bought in early 2001, the first piece of furniture I bought after graduating uni. Moved house 4 times since then, and it's still doing well. :rofl:



> Hope your OH is doing well and that baby is growing nicely. Forgot to ask, do you know if it's a boy or girl? Or you expecting a surprise? :)

She's doing ok thanks. The (apparently) usual discomforts, but generally ok. Baby seems to be growing well, based on feedback from the midwife. Full-term (according to MW) next week. It'll be a surprise what we're getting. Neither of us felt the need to find out before now, especially as they get it wrong more often than you'd think, and it makes for a nice surprise on the day. :happydance:


----------



## wanababy

Aw looks lovely!!! Gets proper exciting when things are 'ready' doesn't it!!!:hugs:

Good luck for today Bean....x

My Mam came over yesterday and swept & mopped all through downstairs (lam floor) - bless her - and I've just mopped the kitchen & bathroom - Felt like I'd run a marathon by the time I was done...lol! I'm knackered!!! My back is burning!


----------



## beancounter

aye thx the munkie is restuffed and gone up a clothes size in fatness :rofl: I havent unstuffed anything else yet :D debz better have not eaten any eggs!!!


----------



## wanababy

beancounter said:


> aye thx the munkie is restuffed and gone up a clothes size in fatness :rofl: I havent unstuffed anything else yet :D debz better have not eaten any eggs!!!

Think I'll use munkies excuse when I try to get back into my pre-preg clothes 'I've been restuffed' somehow??? :rofl:


----------



## pippam116

:rofl:


----------



## beancounter

:rofl: I bin restuffed wiv cheezcake! Mmmnnnnmm


----------



## MummyCat

:rofl: Phoenix...

Your OH is lucky... unless it's a Rugby/Golf/Cricket or business related book... I wouldn't get hubby to read anything! 

Glad that all's going well... great news on term next week! :wohoo: We're term next Friday too!! (eeek!!) I agree with you re the surprise! Mike had said for years... before we even got engaged that when we have a baby he'd want it to be a surprise on the day! 

Hope you both have a good weekend... I'm off to do some housework (have to justify all this time at home! haha)


----------



## MummyCat

:rofl: regards restuffing!!! hahahaha

Somehow methinks that DH wont take that as a valid excuse! :rofl: 
Liz hun... you sound like you've got too much energy to begin with! I'm struggling to get the energy to get out this chair and start! *sigh*


----------



## mummymadness

Morning Ladies and Daddy to be :) .

Bless Finnley hes doing the rounds lately , Firstly teething , Then cold , Then banging his head .
Today he wont stop crying for some reason , And his eyes are sooo gunky :( .
Giving him plenty of fluids some calpol and Hes resting now .

Gosh knows what was wrong with me last night , I had some funny kind of energy boost lol .
I had a great nights sleep thow :) .

Got to gos hopping at some point today . Have a great day every one . xx .


----------



## wanababy

lol! I don't think its 'energy' as such! Reckon its this 'nesting instinct' thing....I know one thing, it bloody wears ya out. Not doing anything else today, thats me done..haha!

Think I might go back to bed for a bit....OH didn't get in til 8am this morning so is keeping the bed warm!..x

Hi MM...Awww :hugs: for poor lil finnley - hope he's better soon...x


----------



## pippam116

aww MM hope he is better soon. 

xx


----------



## mummymadness

lol , Well its was a bloody odd time for it to kick in , I swear my body is back to front lol .

Go get snuggly Liz hun :) have some lovely cuddles . xxxxxx .

Ooooo and i weighed myself today , Im very happy i have gone to 9 stone 11 , Thats good as i was stuck at 9 stone 8 for agessssssss . Bring on the fat lol :) .


Thanks Pip hun , I just wish i knew what it was . Hopefully the rest hes having will help . x .


----------



## pippam116

:hugs:


----------



## Shifter

Morning all! :hi: phoenix

:hug: to all who need them and loads of luck to those with appointments today!

Good news about Logie and Hannah.

Congrats on the plug pip!

Bean - your crib looks gorgeous! What a cheeky munkey!!

I had a better night's sleep last night :sleep: after another evening of engagement pains. I swear, if my MW doesn't tell me bubs is at least 3/5 engaged next Tuesday I'm going to be having serious words with this cheeky baby!!!

Right... I'm off to find out if the hypnobirthing lady near us can squeeze us in for an emergency session in the next week! I need someone to make sure I'm on track here, my confidence has been shaken somewhat by not being able to overcome my aching legs :hissy:


----------



## katycam

grrrrr ive got ages to go still. i want this baby out. cant do it anymore im knackered.


----------



## Shifter

You can do it Katy!

Have you tried a bit of yoga or swimming? Might help with the tiredness? I always feel better when I do my yoga DVD, even when I just do the 15 minute warm up!


----------



## Shifter

Left message with the hypnobirthing lady. Waiting for her to call me back. Feel all charged up and excited!

Am sat on birthing ball, ironing crib sheets and watching Babylon 5! :rofl:


----------



## tiggertea

that's multitasking holly! :) hehe

pip - eeeewwwww - lovely convo about the plug just at breakfast time :rofl: :finger:

hope finnley's better soon Gemma - poor wee man's been thru the wars lately!!

bean! I haven't eaten any eggs :yipee: so our no de-stuffing/eating eggs pact is in tact so far!!!

phoenix - on behalf of ALL the march ladies, i would like to offer this official apology....
"we apologise in advance for any offence caused when we blame men for everything. we also call them all sorts of horrid names and use these as blanket terms for all members of the opposite sex. we realise that there may be a few exceptions to the rule, but we are yet to encounter them!" :rofl: (not a perfect draft but it's getting there!!)


:hugs: to all that need them.
good luck with all appts today.
I have consultant at 1.15pm so better go get sorted for that *must remember to pee in a bottle!!!*


----------



## pippam116

lol shifter, hope you manage to get a session in ( hyponbirthing of course-i havnt always got a dirty mind) im sure bubs will hopefully be that far engaged :))

Katy it will fly by, getting to where u r now, it starts to fly, doesnt seem like yesterday i was excited to be term n tomorrow 38 weeks :O

ok so i really am far too tired to cook, and the fridge has nothing nice, so waiting for my mate to pop over and were gunna go and get a jacket spud ( they r huge) with tonnes of filling and i cant wait, cheese n coleslaw maybe. wahoooo
bean wouldnt let me use your link my internet provider think im under 18 rofllllllllll just sorting it cos i wanna have a nose. xx


----------



## pippam116

gl at appointment tigger, oh yeah i give u ewwwwwwwwwww, do you want a full on description?? :finger:

browsing for a dress, got a wedding to go to in august, a big mahoosive one and i spose its a good goal to aim for weight loss wise, so having a good old look for summink that takes my fancy.


----------



## Shifter

"Just my luck, I get stuck with a race that only speaks in macros." :rofl::rofl: I wonder if any B5 fans can identify the episode? (Yes, that is a challenge and no cheating!)

Debz - :rofl: poor Phoenix! 

Jacket potato sounds like a good plan pip, got me thinking about lunch now... better wait for my mum though, she's meant to be popping in, but her sense of time is different from most people's. She told me yesterday that she would be over mid morning today :/


----------



## pippam116

:rofl: my mum does that and comes like 7 hours late, and if she has had one of the girls and says she will bring them home mid afternoon they are always here by 9.30am sharp! :)


----------



## Shifter

LOL! Well she just rang and said she'll be here mid-afternoon! So am having jacket potato for lunch. Only problem is something smells dodgy in the fridge :(


----------



## Shifter

Oh yeah, also established that the fitted "crib" sheets MIL bought us don't fit. It is a rather long crib, as cribs go and given that the sheets were labelled "Pram/Moses Basket" I was a little concerned. Now confirmed they are no good. The non-fitted sheets are also too short to use on the mattress, but fine for over baby. Luckily the bale my mum got us has a fitted sheet that fits, but we'll need to get more :dohh:


----------



## Shifter

Text from Bean - bubs is fine, she's waiting to get booked in for section on Monday as planned.


----------



## pippam116

thanks Holly, glad things all lined up for her, :hugs:

what smelt in your fridge, mine was same yesterday had dh sniffing everything lol


----------



## Shifter

I have a nasty feeling the smell is coming from the chicken thighs sat in there. I don't want to sniff too closely :/


----------



## claire-lou

Hi ladies been having internet problems and now can't catch up 138 pages. Would need to spend a day doing nothing but BnB. So just a quick note to say I hope everyone is well and congrats to those who have had there babies in the last week.

:hug:


----------



## pippam116

arghhh ours was chicken drumsticks, they stink too, and wernt out fo date but longggg gone, some nabors cat stole them form the bin too :rofl:


----------



## pippam116

lol claire, i wouldnt wanna read that many pages either, :rofl:, hope your ok, :hugs:


----------



## Shifter

pippam116 said:


> arghhh ours was chicken drumsticks, they stink too, and wernt out fo date but longggg gone, some nabors cat stole them form the bin too :rofl:

The date on these is the 23rd, but the packet has been open since Monday evening so I think the rest of the pieces have now expired :-(

Hi Claire. Hope you're ok.


----------



## claire-lou

I'm fine thanks ladies, having lots of crampy BH's since sunday but not amounting to anything. Just baby teasing I think.


----------



## pippam116

join the club :)


----------



## KatienSam

Good afternoon ladies, hope your all ok!

Im going up to the hospital day care in a momento to have my BP checked, fingers crossed it will have gone down! And hopefully they can give me some advice about my pains. My hips are starting to really ache now and i feel like i have permanently pulled every muscle in my belly which isnt nice either lol i had been worried about babys movements but its just decided to have a little wiggle so im happy now :happydance:

Speak to you all later on, i want to clean today so im going to get busy with it lol

xx


----------



## pippam116

gl katie, hope everything is fine, xxx


----------



## Shifter

Good luck Katie


----------



## Phoenix

tiggertea said:


> phoenix - on behalf of ALL the march ladies, i would like to offer this official apology....
> "we apologise in advance for any offence caused when we blame men for everything. we also call them all sorts of horrid names and use these as blanket terms for all members of the opposite sex. we realise that there may be a few exceptions to the rule, but we are yet to encounter them!" :rofl: (not a perfect draft but it's getting there!!)

I've been married for nearly 5 years, I know *exactly* how women feel about their menfolk.

Of course, I also know just what we say about you lot when we're in the pub... :muaha:


----------



## Phoenix

Shifter said:


> "Just my luck, I get stuck with a race that only speaks in macros." :rofl::rofl: I wonder if any B5 fans can identify the episode? (Yes, that is a challenge and no cheating!)

Green!
(he says, wearing a purple shirt to work today...)


----------



## Phoenix

Shifter said:


> I have a nasty feeling the smell is coming from the chicken thighs sat in there. I don't want to sniff too closely :/

Get DH to have a look when he gets home.


----------



## PixieKitty

Good luck Katie :) hope BP has dropped and they can help with the hip pains.

So, what're you ladies up to today? OH is working tonight then staying at his Mum's, have been left with all the food and the PS3 :cloud9: might try and get some meals cooked for freezing.


----------



## katycam

Yummy just been for lunch :) Had a cheese and coleslaw sandwich. Still hungry though!!
Got nothing planned for this afternoon!

Hope everything goes ok Katie x


----------



## wanababy

Good luck Katie....

Well I didn't even get back to bed earlier :(

Once I got started, I couldn't stop! Think the mopping started me off to begin with then I made big pan of mashed potato to go with the sausage casserole (then had some with peas!), did 2 loads of washing & hanging out then made an apple cake and did all the dishes. Then sat with phone for half hour ringing different ppl, sorting stuff out which urgently needed to be done!

Then I had some warm apple cake with Cadburys Caramel Icecream...mmmmmmm Took OH up some with a cup of tea (for his b/fast!) - tastes soooo much better when its just come out of oven....

Flump is doing her aerobics atm and has been for the last hour - bless her! Does anyone know, does LO quieten down when engaged?? My Mam said they do and I've forgotten to ask MW....

:hugs:

Liz
xx


----------



## PixieKitty

I'm gonna go with no hehe, this little one's been engaged for a while now and he's wiggley as ever :D 
Mmmmmm you've made me hungry now :hissy: went down to make up something freezable before and ended up scrubbing the floor instead :dohh:


----------



## wanababy

:rofl: What we like?? Way too easily side tracked atm!! Like me earlier, I logged off with the intention of going back to bed then did all that hehe!!! Never mind....


----------



## mummymadness

Hi ladies , Glad every ones enjoying there dinner :) .

Glad beans scan went ok :) .

Good luck at your appointment Katie hope bp is all ok .

Just managed to get around Asdas with some difficulty , Sooooooo busy .
And had a sudden urge to buy 4 packets of Yum Yums mmmmmmmmmmmm .

Have a fab afternoon ladies , Im going to unpack my millions of bags worth of shopping lol . x .


----------



## Shifter

Well done Phoenix, have a cookie! So many wonderful lines in that episode but I don't think I ever noticed the macro one before! And yes, hubby will be sniffing the fridge when he gets home.... mum had a sniff but couldn't decide what it was. She just left after a nice long chat about the family tree! She's finished the blanket she was knitting for baby, it's huge and absolutely gorgeous! She's taken it away again to press and show to my Auntie Connie, then we can have it :D


----------



## jojo1974

hi ladies back from scan and its great news :happydance: the water levels are fine hes just a big baby , his estimated weight today was 6lb 11 :saywhat: with 5 weeks togo there saying he could be any thing between 8 and half lb to 9 and half wow lol, hope everyone else is ok xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## LisaM

afternoon all, hope everyone is ok and all appointments were good.

well i had an eventful day after my MW appointment! 

so all good to begin with, measuring 40cm and baby is engaged (bp up a little but otherwise ok) then she said my heart-rate was a bit fast so she sent me up to day care. went up there and spent ages waiting on the consultant. then had to get an ECG done and then wait for the results to be read by a cardiologist as MW dont know how to read them!!

said that my HR was speeding up and slowing down so i have to go back up on monday to be fitted with a 24 hr trace thingy? i dont have to stay in, they will fit it then i just take myself back up there on Tues to get the readings. MW doesnt seem worried though, and said if you dont show up on monday because you have delivered by then, its ok we will find out!! oh i hope she is right and i do go this weekend!! x


----------



## Phoenix

Shifter said:


> Well done Phoenix, have a cookie! So many wonderful lines in that episode but I don't think I ever noticed the macro one before!

Can has cookie? :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance:


----------



## Shifter

Yep, special cookie for you Phoenix!

Mixed appointments for you Lisa and jojo! Glad your LOs are ok, I'm sure your heart rate will be fine Lisa :hug:


----------



## Shifter

Can't believe we've passed 7000 posts!!


----------



## MummyCat

glad appt's are going okay! Lisa, how exciting that MW thinks you can go so soon!

Liz... I left with intention of cleaning and ended up sleeping for 3 hours.. oops! It's okay, I've completed the ironing now, so at least got something done! :) So long at I clean the bathrooms today I will feel I've accomplished enough :) 

Hope you all have a fabulous weekend! 

Message for Jade... when she gets online..... 1 DAY AT WORK TO GO! :wohoo:


----------



## mummymadness

Glad every ones appointment went well .
Laylas just gone off with my mum to sleep there "I want to sleep at your house nanny its better than home" Yep thanks layla lol lol .

Finnleys cheered up a bit since a dose of mediced :) . Shopping all away and read all my soaps magazine , Its a fortnight one . And was on about steve and beckys wedding airing the 13th i thought god i could have baby by then lol . xxxx .


----------



## pippam116

glad appointments went reasonably well, jojo, my first was 8lb11, :D

passed the jacket spud didnt look too nice today so settled for minted lamb baguette with laods fo salad mmmmm was lush :)


----------



## katycam

sounds yummy pip :)
glad it went well jo, bet you feel better now x
chinese takeaway tonight yum yum


----------



## MummyCat

hmmm...food... DH just arrived home to advise me we're having Pizza for dinner... followed by cheesecake! *swoon* I love this man! 

xx


----------



## pippam116

sweet n sour chicken n rice tonight, mmmmm


----------



## katycam

Luke phoned earlier :headspin::wohoo:

He is going to wear his uniform to the wedding :cloud9:
I reckon we'll end up having to sneak off for a crafty shag :) hes gunna look sexy as hell!


----------



## Dani_b

good to hear that luke has phoned you katy


----------



## icculcaz

woohoo he phoned :D


i want a cookie and a pizza and sum cheezcake. waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh. *stamps foot*


got silly amount to catch up on...... any1 care to update me? :) been n regd scarlett today. shes all legal and cute lookin. got plans to stay in me pj's all weekend woohoooo. pj weekend! any1 care to join me?


----------



## pippam116

ill join u ive had a pj week, only got dressed for half hour today and that was the first time all week and dont intend to get dressed till tues when chloe back in school and app at hosp for my wisdon teeth tues. eaaakkkkkkk.. lots of hot baths and clean nighties. sounds good to me x


----------



## icculcaz

i have to get dressed monday as promised kids id take scarlett to school so they can show her off. should be fun, 2 kids, 2 different schools same day..,... niiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiice.


----------



## pippam116

Friday already :thumbup:

38 weeks tomorrow :yipee:

and sure the weekend will fly by, Midwife Monday, which im really looking forward too :tease:

think Jade has gone off for some more :pizza::sex:


:rofl:

aww Caz im not looking forward to Tuesday, Chloe's back in then and i know the teachers will all be going on cos i've not had her yet. plus all the fowel mouthed mothers, grrrrrrrr if i go overdue, ill stop taking her for a few days just for the peace :lol:


----------



## wanababy

I've just ordered my pizza..mmmmmmmmm At last!!n (and OH is on nights - LOADS of lovely pizza til I burst - No shareys :rofl: oh and some chicken dippers+dips...drool)

I've been wanting it for about 3 days..lol!!

Hope everyones OK

:hugs:

Liz
xx


----------



## icculcaz

ohhhhh i know all about foul mouthed mothers... im not averse to using a bit of colourful language every so often, but i live on an extremely rough council estate where 98% of its population are off their faces on drink n drugs.... kids included... my eldest is a rarity on the estate as shes 11 n doiesnt smoke, or swear, is in at a decent hour, not swilling vodka or white lightenin on the local park... and actually has some colour to her cheeks! whereas my next door neighbours kids are out til whenever roaming the streets barely clothed, come home from school to a tea of supernoodles or micro chips or random tinned crap from netto. she usef her milk tokens when she got them to buy cigarettes or muncheez 4 herself in the local shop, btw this is the same person who got filmed getting laid n is on youtube... luckily my kids dont share the schools with the kids on the estate, but the estates full of ppl like her. and ya wonder why i wanna move?

just tell teachers bubbas cumfy or shes at home, ur wearing a pregnancy suit 4 a laff....


----------



## pippam116

:rofl: pregnancy suit :lol: yeah i live somewhere similar, though we get the worst of it and live behnd the council estate not on it, once you lived here a few years the shit hits the fan. god they ruff.


----------



## pippam116

have faMILy size bag of minstrels mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm not sharing


----------



## icculcaz

makes ya wonder why they live like that eh?


----------



## pippam116

yup! the mind bogles


----------



## icculcaz

i have a box of lindor... and a glass of wine. yummy.


----------



## Dani_b

ive had my curry for tea. forgot about doing the sausage casserole.
baby been wriggling lots today which is a good thing. think she sleeping at the moment but im sure she will wake when i go to bed lol


----------



## beancounter

hulloooo
scan showed that baby is happy- a little TOO happy they reckoned, dont wanna come out :rofl: 
I have some pills to take and another injection to have and I had a steroid in the butt which was a bit owwy cos they hadn't told me that was gonna happen and I had to walk home :dohh: and a nice anaesthetist came round to scare the crap out of me and told me I looked petrified which isn't surprising because the risk of paralysis might be stupidly low but then again so is the chances of developing rhesus disease in a first pregnancy and i still managed it :hissy:

Then my fam came over (well, they were waiting for me because I didn't realise the hospital would keep me waiting SO DAMN LONG!!) and brought some toys and a pushchair.


----------



## pippam116

they always do, while there in there and when their out, :lol:..


----------



## pippam116

glad bubs happy, and that ur family were with you afterwards bean :))


----------



## icculcaz

bean m8!!! :hug: epidural aint that bad.... i was brickin mesen when i had to have one last week, it feels quite funky tbh cos ya can feel tugs etc and general movement but theres no pain whatsoever. there was a woman in opposite bed to me in hosp last week who had a c sec on wed dinnertime, and she was up and about and in the shower the next morning hospital had sorted out a bedside cot (one thats only got 3 sides to it and the open side screws onto the side of the hospital bed how cool?) i wasnt offered one of them!!!... had to buzz the nusre to come and pass me scarlett til epi wore off .... i wasnt goin to sleep with numb legs! was laid there determined to get the feelin back into my legs and belly asap... wore off fully by about 4 hours after.




ooh and katie just txt me saying shes in hosp atm waiting blood results if everythings ok she'll be home soon.


----------



## pippam116

ta for update on katie :hugs:


----------



## Shifter

:hugs: Bean


----------



## jojo1974

hi ladies hows everyone doing 2 nite ? xxxx


----------



## pippam116

headache and gordan ramsey on tv zzzzzzzzzzzz lol


----------



## jojo1974

bloody x box on ere soooo boring xx


----------



## Shifter

Had tasty take away and watched lots of tv. Had more engagement pain too, it was pretty bad. Was kneeling on floor over birthing ball and hubby massaged my back and where the pain was, which really helped. But it started again after he stopped :cry: is not too bad now though.

Hope your headache clears up pip :hugs:


----------



## lolly101

Hi all!!!

Jojo glad your bubba ok..was thinking bout you today!

Gemma congrats on term!:happydance: Hope Finn better soon and he sleeps tonight for you!

Katie hope you are ok and bp lower for you

Pip...thanks for all the updates....good luck Tues...and well done for tomorrow for 38 weeks!

Caz - enjoy your pj weekend..I'm having mine in a fortnight!!

:hugs: Bean...c section is honestly not that bad....

My ickle boy is 8 today!!! OMG where have the years gone??? We took a friend to Monkey Business today(its a great big indoor play thing..they have balls and climibing things you get the gist!!! they had lunch and played lasers) then he got his new ds he wanted(now I read the DSi is out in 6 weeks :hissy:damn!!!) and then he came home to find nanny waiting for him!!! She is back down to help finish off the decorating...he has just fallen asleep on the sofa...we had a chinese bag from Tesco for tea- his choice!!!(good boy!!!)


----------



## lolly101

Holly hun hope your back feels better soon - you got a hot water bottle??


----------



## Shifter

Ooh yes, where is Gemma today? Happy full term hun!!!


----------



## jojo1974

sounds like you had a fun day lolly , time really does fly my daughter will be 18 in may :saywhat: gosh i feel old , :hug: to everyone


----------



## pippam116

aww lolly sounds like he had a luvly time, happy birthday to him! time does fly, 

thanks ladies, its the whole of my head and trying to shake it off.

may go bed in a mo see if a paracetamol and plenty of water, will help.

holly hope them engagement pains ease for you, :hugs:


----------



## Shifter

Thanks Lolly hun, the pain is round front, bit difficult to get a hot water bottle to! But hubby gives good back rubs and it helped generally relax me and ease the pain :happydance:

He gets another cookie :winkwink:


----------



## lolly101

Your DH sounds like a sweetie Holly hun!!! bless him!!! hope the pain eases soon

Pip hope your headache goes too.....I find a drink makes a whole heap of difference sometimes!

My mate put on her Facebook status" I have just done a jigsaw in 7 days. am proud of myself it says 3-5 years on the box!!" :rofl:Heard it before but pmsl!!!

Thanks too we had a fun day today!!! I can't believe I am half way btween that cute newborn to a 16 year old!!!


----------



## Shifter

My mum and a friend borrowed her friend's nephews and took them to a big activity centre type place just so they could get a free lunch (there was a buffet I think). The boys were 11 and lied to say they were 10 so they could all get in! My mum was surprised that two 11 year olds would want to play in ball pools etc. but I'm not, I'd love the chance to go mess about in those places again! It won't be the same with a LO, for starters I don't think they like the parents to get in the ball pools! :rofl:


----------



## jojo1974

kids are amazing now days they seem to grow up so quick , my son is 11 and thinks hes to old for toys and things , i bet them boys loved every minute in that ball pool as for parents going in and playing i say go for it xxxx


----------



## lolly101

When the kids are younger you HAVE to go in to help them down the big slides!!!:rofl:This one today there were Dads in with them!! its always the Dads!!! hubby had to go and design an alarm system for one( it had been set on fire and had to be partly rebuilt so the alarm was redesigned) he said he had a go on the slides!!!:rofl:
Dan is tiny for his age...we got him into the Tower of London for free. He said he was 4 when he was 5!!! these things gotta be done!!:rofl:

Oh bless they talking bout Jade on the tv. i feel so sad for her....


----------



## Shifter

jojo - I swear there is a market for "grown up" play barns! :rofl: All the same stuff the kids get to play with but big enough for adults!


----------



## Shifter

Lolly - lucky DH!! Did he have the place to himself at the time?! That would just be heaven to me!


----------



## jojo1974

shifter thats a great idea lol there would be more adults that went than kids lol


----------



## Shifter

I'm calling it a night now folks! Bit busy tomorrow, going out for our belated valentines theatre trip in the afternoon. Have good weekends everyone!


----------



## lolly101

There was a laser game today. You know where you have a plastic vest thingy on and a gun....you have teams then you run about in the dark aiming at the other teams' vests to get points...You should have seen the adults...!!:rofl: the kids were just aiming anywhere, the Dads were really trying hard and came out cheering when they won!!PMSL!!!:rofl:


----------



## lolly101

Shifter said:


> Lolly - lucky DH!! Did he have the place to himself at the time?! That would just be heaven to me!


Yes he did!!!

Nn shifter hun, hope those pains ease and you sleep!


----------



## jojo1974

nn shifter hope you av a fab day tomorrow xx


----------



## jojo1974

thats sounds fun lolly , you find the men are more competitive than the kids lol and normally the kids win xx


----------



## lolly101

LOL!!!!! so so true!!!!Dan usually beats me at whatever we play now...that is after he has explained to me how to play it first!!:rofl:


----------



## mummymadness

Awww happy bithday to Dan Lolly hun , Hope he had a fab day :) .

Hope Back gets better soon Holly hun , At least baby is heading downwards in the right direction :) .


Sorry havent been online tonight Girls , Finnley fast off snoring like a trooper (Mediced is a god send).
And Layla bombed me out to sleep at my mums , So me and OH had some quality time whoooo lots of huggles and biscuits mmmmmmm .
Had an omlette for tea and relaxed watching tv , Was real nice .
The circus is in town wanted to take layla tomorrow but just cannot afford it :( , So im going to get all the games out tommorrow and have a fun play day :) , Shes looking forward to back to school Monday so is Mummy lol lol . x .


----------



## jojo1974

lol lolly :rofl:


----------



## icculcaz

im staaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaarvin


----------



## jojo1974

hi mm congrats on the 37 weeks xxx


----------



## tiggertea

nn holly!

hi ladies! :)
before i forget - there is (well,used to be at least!) an adult version of the kids play gym places over here..... complete with ball pools, freefall slides, etc etc etc!


well, had my appt today at 1.15. bubs is measuring a week big and approx 6lb5. Consultant went over the procedure of "what to do when you go into labour" again, even though i see him next friday again..... i'm now convinced he thinks baby will make an early appearance! not even just or that reason, it's just the way he was talking. have an internal next week too to check "what's happening in there".... not looking forward to that one to be honest.... sounds really silly but can't stand the thought of him having a poke about me bits (yup i'm due to have loadsa people poking me bits in a few weeks but had hoped to put it off til the time when i'll not be quite so aware/caring who's looking..... :blush:)


----------



## lolly101

I'm just thinking that too Caz!!! Mmm what can we have??


----------



## mummymadness

Thanks jojo hun , It feels great . Allthow im all ready now and Oscar well to say the least he isnt lol lol .


----------



## lolly101

:hugs:Hi Debz!!!

Wow not long to go and you will be term too!!! Lets hope bubs stays in til then!! Good luck next week for your examination...I had to have one a few weeks ago and it not too bad


----------



## tiggertea

something hit me today and i've been a nervous wreck about baby arriving lol can't believe it's so nearly "my turn" :rofl: i'm like a cracked record!!!

bless DH - when we came out from appt, he said "so does he get the rubber gloves on and get a feel next week?" I was like "uh-huh, but please don't remind me!!". his reply to that? "I'll knock him out if he looks like he's enjoyin it too much" :rofl:

hope you're all well

glad Dan had a great birthday lolly!


----------



## jojo1974

aww i know how you feel i got poked and prodded yesterday it wasnt to bad really but :hugs:


----------



## icculcaz

i have chocoholics pudding....... very nice :)


----------



## jojo1974

:rofl: my oh yeaterday was like i hope the dr we going to see his a women i dont like the thought of another man messing down there :rofl:


----------



## jojo1974

ermmmmmmm yum i could just eat that


----------



## tiggertea

That's exactly how my hubby thinks too jojo lol 
it sounds sooooooo silly but i hate the thought of droppin me knickers to let em have a feel myself :blush: know it's what he does everyday, and there's no room for modesty when the birth time comes, but think that's what i'm dreading most..... :rofl: not the pains or the length of labour etc, more the fact that i'll feel like i'm on display!!!


----------



## lolly101

Mmm that pud sounds nice Caz!!!

Debz in a few weeks time you won' t care who is looking where!!!:rofl: I had a male mw when i had Dan and I didn't even care!!! I just said as long as you get this baby out of me safely do what you need to do!!:rofl:


----------



## jojo1974

same ere lol i struggle going for my smear test x


----------



## tiggertea

well anyways - i guess i better go pay some attention to hubby since i been on here catching up for quite a while!

hehehe i know lolly - that's y i know i'm bein daft lol - i'll just want bub out and not care who's at that end helping things along...... except the guy i was at school with.... now if HE walks in the room, he'll be getting his marching orders!!!!

will talk to you all at some stage tomorrow!

take care :hugs:


----------



## mummymadness

I had a male mw with layla too , Im sure he was gay (not because he was a mw by the way lol) But he kept making me giggle and we was gossiping was rather fun untill acontraction hit lol .
But i found him allot more relaxing than the old battle axe who was trying to sort me out yankng me all over lol . x .


----------



## jojo1974

i agree lolly you dont worry whos messing around with your bits , when i ad my daughter i ad students in with me , its just the thought of it lol


----------



## icculcaz

OIIIIII DEBZ CLICK THIS LINKY>>>>>
https://www.bigintobaby.co.uk/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=58&Itemid=211


----------



## jojo1974

nn tigger dont worry to much xx :hugs:


----------



## tiggertea

ooooooooooooooohhhhhhhhhhhhhh caz! thankin you muchly!!!! not often we get freebies exclusive to over here! :hugs:
think i'll go the 4 miles to Moy tomorrow and collect it (if the voucher comes thru of course! hehehe!) :)


----------



## icculcaz

anyhoo. im off to bed... been up since 5am n im a lil tired.... *wave*

i saw that link on mse website. good old martin lewis eh?


----------



## lolly101

Jojo I struggle for a smear too...thats a different ball game!!:rofl:

Nn Debz...n Caz

In fact NN everyone I think I'm gonna watch the Cure on Jonathon Woss!! Sleep tight girls and see you in the morning!:hugs:


----------



## lolly101

Caz I love Martin Lewis too!!:happydance:


----------



## Shifter

Can't sleep :hissy:

Debz - right, that's it, I'm coming to visit this adult ball pool place! And hun, you don't have to consent to any procedure you don't want hun. If the internal is worrying you you can say no. Personally I'd be asking why he wants to do one. Even during labour you can say that you want internals limited :hugs:

Gemma - sounds like you had a nice evening 

Lolly - :hissy: I missed The Cure??! :hissy: that's not fair.... right, off to see if Jonathan Woss on catch up...


----------



## Shifter

Busy night... sparks and kateqpr got things going on :happydance:


----------



## lousielou

Morning ladies! Hope you all have lovey prodictive weekends planned...! Slept very badly, but don't feel too tired which is wierd; OH was snoring and hogging the bed, Bambino was doing rolypoly's in my tummy, and I was starting at the ceiling from 3am thinking about all the lovely cleaning jobs I could have been doing- yes, I am having nesting fantasies!! Very odd...


----------



## Shifter

LOL! Sounds just like my night lousielou!


----------



## tiggertea

morning girlies!


----------



## mummymadness

Morning Ladies , Youwas up bright and early Holly hun :) .

I carnt stay long , Going to pick layla up .. But sneaking for a MC d Breakfast first heheee i havent had one in soooooo long :) .

Be back later ladies have a fun morning . xx .


----------



## tiggertea

going grocery shopping in a few mins, joy of joys!!! enjoy your mcd's gem!


----------



## lolly101

I fell asleep and missed the Cure:hissy:

I got my pay slip this morning and only got basic pay and SMP..I should have had all my holiday pay for the first 3 weeks in feb:hissy::hissy:I'm so pissed off I'm about £250 short now:hissy:That means if I don't get it sorted i lose my holiday pay:hissy:Our new manager is so incompetent...

anyway rant over!!! 

Have lovely days everyone!! Mm Macs brekkie!! Scrummy!!! We have our home cooked version on a sunday. hashbrowns, egg and sausage!!! then I had mushies and toms!!! Mmmmmmmmm


----------



## jms895

Morning ladies, sorry was not on last night, was out and about after work then went to bed. Loads of posts I not read so any gossip? No babies yet?

Jade xx


----------



## lolly101

morning Jade!!

Kateqr waters have broken!!!


----------



## jms895

lolly hop you get it sorted hun :hugs:

mm and debz enjoy your day xx


----------



## jms895

lolly101 said:


> morning Jade!!
> 
> Kateqr waters have broken!!!

:wohoo: how exciting, thought she would not be long after the stitch was removed bless her, will catch up on 3rd Tri now xx


----------



## wanababy

Ooooh so we could be '8 march babies' soon eh? 

Well saying that, depends if bubs is ready to make an appearance.....

lolly :hugs: hope you get you dosh sorted - as if we've not got enough to worry about!

Hope everyones OK!!

Have a great day everyone...:hugs:

Liz
xx


----------



## jms895

You too Wanababy!!

Has anyone heard from Pip is she ok?

I will be clocking off soon, need to walk the dog and clean this hell hole today....... will pop back on in a bit, seems to be a bit quet on here at the mo anyway xx


----------



## pippam116

im here jade :) been a busy bee this morning, not a thing in the house that can be cleaned done everything, Sienna feels like she is on a tredmill in there, great news anoher march baby on the way a March 7th one too wahoooooo :)

hope you all have luvly days, shifter enjoy ur afternoon. xx


----------



## pippam116

ooooh forgot Aurora wishes bean all the best for Monday, she wont be back online before then , and asked me to wish you all the best hun xx


----------



## mummymadness

Maccys was scrummmmy , But then i got stuck behind a driver doing 20mph all the way too my Mums , I kind of lost my temper lol Oooops.

Glad every ones ok , Allthow every one seems to be missing sleep lately , I think its at this point where our body gets prepared for the sleepness nights lol .
Good news on another March Mummy , Its all go for us now Girls .
I have been having a good conversation with Oscar this morning , Asking his to come out as Mummy Daddy and his brother and Sisster are all ready to meet him :) , And mummy is in bloody pain this horrid low pressure like it feels he is comming out my minky when i walk .

I never felt pressure this low with any of my other 2 so im clueless lol . xx .


----------



## pippam116

ello mm, i never felt anything with other two till i wa slamost at pushing stage, it does feel like she is falling out lol


----------



## pippam116

im just tucking ino some tuna pasta i made and a huge pile cucumber pcikled beetroot and cabbage lol, yummmmmmm :rofl:


----------



## mummymadness

Mmmmm Tuna pasta , Love it with mayo and black cracked pepper :) .

Its strange how the 3rd feels like there falling out , The other 2 felt very nice and snug lol .

Im having soup and warm crusty rolls for tea :) , Asdas fresh one not tinned so will see how that goes .
Just bleached my Kitchen from top to bottom , My Tin cupboard had a layer of dust at the bottom lol . xxx .


----------



## Logiebear

Hey there fellow March mummies. I know I jumped ship for Feb but I still missed you all!!

I just wanted to post a pic of my little fighter and tell you how amazing it feels being a mum to such a little trooper. I will post our story in 3rd tri when I get a sec. 

Who else has had their babies??? How is everyone else doing??


----------



## icculcaz

ello logie :) good t c u back with us :)


just popped on to say katie's been kept in for now. will update when i know more. :)


----------



## pippam116

welcome home logie and congrats, we want pics :))) hope ur both doing well???!!

caz for the bp? wish her well for me, and ta for the update xx


----------



## icculcaz

yeah then she was waitin on blood results.will txt her in a bit as shes hopin to get sum sleep this avo...


----------



## icculcaz

hows u today pip?


----------



## pippam116

ok ta, had mad cleaning spree, and everythings quiet part from my, periody pains. lil Sienna really playing mind games now lol, hows u, scarlett and them boobs of urs? lol x


----------



## mummymadness

Oooooo Suzanne welcome home hunny . Carnt wait to see piccy of Hannah :) .

I hope Katies ok ? , Why they keeping her in Caz hun ? .

Just been on the street with Layla , She had her Dora skates on skating around , Was sooo cute and funny :) . x .


----------



## pippam116

aww MM, mine been in the garden most of half term, dont like alot of the kids who live near by, so kept them in back, every nabors kid trying to come in and got sick of saying no, feel horrid but if i suddenly go into labour will struggle with my 2 let alone having to see someone elses get home safely, role on tuesday n back to school for chloe, i really wish i could get out the house, but im too frightend to go anywhere incase anything suddenly happens, mw and dh bith sed stay put, grrr feel like nothing will ever get moving if im sat here all the time.


----------



## mummymadness

Awww blesss you hun , When you think its deffinatley not happening you watch your waters go lol .

We live on a dead end little street with 8 houses thats it , But i still dont let her out on her own , Lots of other mums let there 4 year olds out but i got out with her when we get the weather that is .
She looked like bambi at first lol , But soon was a skating pro :) .
Now shes asking to go out on her scooter phewwww Mummys nackered , Whoooooo glad shes back on Monday :) , Im walking her to school instead of car for now to see if i can get Oscar out !!!!!!!!!!! come on little man lol . x


----------



## pippam116

thats what i wanted to do, and would mean dh could take the car too so if i need him he back pronto, but nobody thinks i should, its about ten min walk there, but back all up hill n wiv leila that means about 25 mins, and not many people about so its really a no-no. not that i did anything to get other 2 started, lol


----------



## mummymadness

Lol .

Laylas school is Across the road , 2 min walk then passed the shop .
So really close , And OH has only got weekend work next week , So luckily if owt happens he will be with me , Other wise i wouldnt dare.
Andy said yesterday im not alowed to drive any where on my own now just incase lol . x .


----------



## pippam116

im not allowed to eather lol, but i will to take chloe to school cos then its only 2 mins, and i got supermarket run to do tuesday will have to get one of my mates to come with me and if a prob they can drive me lol


----------



## mummymadness

God knows why Andy doesnt think i can go alone , I mean i know something Might Happen but he carnt ever bloody drive Pmsl . x .


----------



## icculcaz

im glad i dont drive!!!!! im ok ty pip, just tired n fed up with cleaning up. scarletts doin well, back up to her birth weight now (woo!) she went down to 5lb 12 on sat, then 5lb 14 on saturday, then she was weighed on thursday whilst we were at the hospital for her brain scan (which was normal yay) and she was back up to 6lbs 4oz :) as 4 my boobs, theyre still protesting. can get out 10z every 3hrz between the old boobies. kind of a joke really but im persevering.....


----------



## MummyCat

heya...

Welcome back Logie hun! Fab news on little Hannah and you being home at last! Caz, thanks for the update on Katie.. I hope all is okay!

Hey to Pip and MM... as this is my first, I've not got the joys of half term yet! It sounds like a lot of hard work :)

Pip... tell that little madam of yours to stop teasing ya and come out already! :)


----------



## icculcaz

gonna txt katie now.... will update when got a reply...


----------



## beancounter

ooh hope katie is ok. 
Went to antenatal class and learnt about c sections
then went and got steroided up
now my arse hurts :hissy:
hope yooos all okx


----------



## katycam

helloooo :)


----------



## icculcaz

ohhh that roid injec is a stinger aint it? u had both of em now? whats to learn bout c secs? u lay there, get sliced open, bub pops out, they sew ya up... you go back to ward doped up.... 
i so wish i was offered antenatal classes.... waterbirth class was a waste of time. are a/n classes better? i was made to go into labour aged 18 n clueless bout the joys of labour and what to do!

katies replied and shes in til at least tmz as they wanna redo the blood tests before she can go home. :(


----------



## beancounter

Lol caz, yr an expert. 
this was my NCT class my OH paid for. its quite small and friendly, I gave up with the hospital classes, they were shit. And there are things that you can have that the hospital dont seem to tell you because they don't what the hassle if you ask for it. Like skin to skin contact, or the fact you can still transfer to ashurst with a c section, or as them to play your favourite music in the theatre instead of bloody radio 1 or some shit, and that OH has to be more bolshy with them cos its his job so I get what I want. Basically the consultant nurse was scarey but this class was quite reassuring. 

I have indeed had two butt shots. We drove this time so I didnt have to walk home at least! It didnt take very long either. 

poor katie. Hospital sucks :(


----------



## icculcaz

im kinda lucky then, as doncaster encourage after a birth providing everythings ok that mum has skin to skin contact for at least 1 hour with baby and is encouraged to breast feed in this time... also theres a stereo in every birthing room for you to play your cd;s during birth... ( cant see the midwife liking me shelling to nightwish.... so i refrained from bringing in a cd.... also the cd would make me think of tuomas holopainen and those thoughts are what get me into the bun in oven club!!! lmao) all those are in the leaflet ya get when booking in with midwife :) 


bean make sure ur oh knows about how sore ur arse is and he should spoil ya rotten til monday morning, then you need to be spoiled more after the big day ;)


----------



## icculcaz

ello katy. hows u doin


----------



## Shifter

Evening all. Back from lovely theatre trip. Evita was great. I declined dinner out as am so tired and aching - after ~2 hours sat in the theatre it feels like bubs' head is gonna put in an appearance any minute :rofl:

On Monday I did a load of shopping and bought all this lovely healthy food, then complained all week that I had no appetite and felt uninspired by the contents of the fridge. So Andy did some shopping this morning while I caught up on some sleep and he came home with bags full of biscuits, cakes, fresh white bread and fizzy drinks :rofl:

He is currently inflating and filling the birth pool for a trial run! :happydance:

Lolly - hope you get your money sorted hun.

:hi: logie, good to "see" you out and about, can't wait for pics of Hannah!


----------



## jojo1974

hi ladies hows everyone doing today ? xxx


----------



## icculcaz

cold :( fires out, and im snuggled up to scarlett under a blanket... wouldnt b bad but the driers on and so the window has to be open :(


----------



## Shifter

Bah, trial run with pool halted due to problem with hose and water pressure blah blah. Hubby reckons he can fix it with a trip to Focus in the morning though.


----------



## icculcaz

water pressure??? thought its a hose pipe jobby?


----------



## mummymadness

Holly glad Theater was nice :) .
And hope Trial run Tommorrow goes well :) .

Bean Glad your classes are informative hun , Have they said why you need steriods hun ? as baby will be full term when you have your c section ? .

Hope Katie is ok , And she doesnt have to stay in any longer than the morning **Hugs**.

Finnleys fast asleep yayyyyyyy , Layla quietly drawing on my Dining room table (Yep i mean the table not paper on the table pmsl) Luckily its them waxy ones that just wash off .
Had a lovely bath was really relaxing allthow started some nasty B/H off for some reason lol .
Hopefully rest on the sofa and cuppa will calm them down :) . xxxx .


----------



## jms895

Evening ladies, I am knackered been cleaning and only done 2 rooms and some washing, back is killling me!! Still got to walk the dog, will do in a bit :lol:
Starving too and need a long soak!l
Bean are you nervous hun?
Hope Katie is ok?
Logie, glad you are ok!! :hugs:
Shifter, MM, Katy, MummyCat :hi: everyone else!
Everyone had a good day?


----------



## beancounter

i am nervous but very excited and I want my peanut so bad. I just wanna know they are safe and ok. 
They give steroids because the baby is not squeezed through the birth canal and the amniotic fluids are not squeezed out of the lungs so they are more likely to have a few probs. They said the steroids would not cause any harm if they were not needed. And I guess my baby might be a little poorlier than most?


Poopty to your birth pool not working correctly holly. Hope you get it sorted tomoz!


----------



## mummymadness

Awww sorry i was been nosey hun .
I hope the steriods help , And the c section goes lovely and you get skin to skin with your lovely rosey baby on Monday hun . xxxxxxxxx .


----------



## lolly101

Evening all!!!

Bean big hugs...Good luck on Monday will you be able to get DH to text somehow so we know if you have a henut or a shenut???:hugs:

MM hope the hicks calm down soon for you hun....We have a table like that too..many a time it has saved it!!:rofl: Always when you are tired aint it!!

Jade well done on your cleaning...makes you feel better don't it!!!

Holly glad you enjoyed Evita....good luck with the pool tomorrow...sure Andy will get it fixed for you:hugs:

Ouch getting real bad hicks tonight...:cry:

Katy hows you??

Caz hope you are warmer now...glad Scarlett is up to her birth weight....10oz is a good amount hun..I think you are good to keep trying...:hugs:

Ant and Dec on in a mo.... the decorators are still hard at it!!:rofl:

Logie!!!!! so good to see you home with Hannah!!! will look for your pics in a mo!!!!big :hug: so so pleased hun!!!


----------



## jms895

Yes Lolly I feel better 2 rooms top to bottom, gonna do a bit each day as it gets much!!

Ahhh bean wont be long now and am sure bean will be fine hun :hugs: xx


----------



## icculcaz

grunt. still here and always hungry..... aaargh!


----------



## jms895

:hi: Caz how are you? xx


----------



## lolly101

Jade I do a bit at a time too!!! So much easier!!! Gets to painful if you do too much..and thats what I'm sticking to!:rofl:


----------



## jms895

Yep my back is killin me and I only did a quarter of what i would normally do on a good 8 hour saturday stint! it takes me ages!! :lol:
Oh well at least some is done now.
What happened with Katie? xx


----------



## icculcaz

not heard anything since i posted last... 
im okies now... will be better once i had a bath n finally filled me belly.


----------



## jms895

I just text her and she said she ok and hopefully out tomorrow.

You got any more pics of scarlett for us Caz? x


----------



## lolly101

Jade I do that!!! Things that normally take half an hour take an hour!!:rofl:

god these hicks are really bad tonight...I am gonna say NN girls and and lie with Dan on the sofa!!! Maybe I did too much..Dan and i built a village with his Lego this afternoon!!!


----------



## mummymadness

Hope they ease off Lolly hun .

Im going for cuddles with Andy and too watch Casulty . Be back later no doubt lol . x .


----------



## icculcaz

always happy to share :) last night after bath n all snuggly with daddy.
 



Attached Files:







SP_A0055.jpg
File size: 66.7 KB
Views: 14


----------



## icculcaz

suppose id better go in the bath... i smell.


----------



## icculcaz

free sample anybody???? herbal essences shampoo n conditioner


Unfortunately not the full size ones again but 10mls 
Quote:
FREE SAMPLE REQUESTS  1. This offer is open to all residents in the UK over 18 years of age. Offer closes 31/03/2009 or whilst stocks last. 
2. Only two 10ml samples (one shampoo, one conditioner) per household. Please allow 28 days for delivery. 
3. Offer available to the first 100,000 applicants. PROMOTER: Procter & Gamble UK, Weybridge, Surrey, KT13 OXP 
​  
https://new.herbalessences.co.uk/


----------



## icculcaz

skinny cow choc drink samples
You have to say why you like Skinny Cow, but it is not a comp you will get your free sample whatever you put.


Simply tell us about yourself using the form below and we&#8217;ll send you 2 free sample sachets of SKINNY COW® Hot Chocolate &#8211; one delicious chocolate and one yummy mint. There&#8217;s only one set of free samples per person

https://www.nescafe.co.uk/skinnycow/Default.aspx


----------



## jms895

Aaaah Scarlett is beautiful!!

Katies says they may induce her tomorrow if BP not go down :shock:

I just walked to shop with dog and was getting pains every few mins, major BHs had to stop a few times. Now I am back its gone again! Felt like someone was stabbing me in the left side :(


----------



## icculcaz

free hair cutty jobby
https://www.cosmopolitan.co.uk/beauty/Free-hair-cut-offer/v1


----------



## jms895

Do you know what these stabbing pains are? Just one side, its orrible.


----------



## icculcaz

get ur feet up jade lass!!!!!!

free/discounted days out.....

Just register with their site and select the £14.99 top package after logging in which is the unlimited vouchers over 12 months option, use the code *superbreak* to get the free 12 months membership.


www.daysoutuk.com


go to the join ou club page here https://www.daysoutuk.com/join_our_club.htm


----------



## icculcaz

Free Samples of Huggies Newborn Nappies

https://www.easyanswer.net/Bounty/Hug...=&btySessionID


mine still not arrived from a bit back but hey ho worth a go


----------



## icculcaz

https://images.moneysavingexpert.com/images/forum_images/icons/icon1.gif *Free Kids Goodies Including A Free Kids Card Game* 
Quote:
*What's this all about?*

9 out of 10 of our kids risk growing up with dangerous levels of fat in their bodies. This can cause life-threatening diseases like cancer, type 2 diabetes and heart disease. Change4Life is a nationwide movement that&#8217;s there to help you and your family eat better, move more and live longer. 

*Why should I take part?*

Before you start making changes, it helps to know what you're doing right and what you need to fix. That's what this questionnaire is for. When you submit your answers, you'll soon receive an Action Plan specially prepared for your family. You'll need your kids for some of the answers, so grab them now!


How would you like your FREE Action Plan to be sent? * 

If you select 'Post' we'll also be able to send you some other fun goodies like a game of cards for the kids - it can be used for snap and is crammed with ideas on how to get them eating better and moving more in no time at all. 
https://www.howarethekids.com/


----------



## icculcaz

ok im goin...... i'll not spam anymore..... :D


----------



## jms895

Not spam its goooood, we like free :D xx


----------



## icculcaz

free's ace....


----------



## jms895

Anyway going for an hour as having my kiddies style lasagne and curly fries :D and then a hot soak, be back later ldies xxxxxxx


----------



## Dani_b

free is good.
have signed up fr the nappy sample lol


----------



## icculcaz

Free Bumps and Babies Magazine
Order your free copy now and you'll also receive 'Mums' the Word', the NCT DVD that helps new mums to cope with life as a parent.

https://www.nct.org.uk/info-centre/publications/view/4


----------



## icculcaz

https://www.closeparent.com/promotions/1000-nappy-giveaway.dot#yourDetails


----------



## jms895

Had me feed am back a bit..... will have a soak when I can be bothered to move :D

Its quiet on here tonight!


----------



## katycam

hello :) i am around but im so tired!!
been out for two long walks with dogs today so ready for bed now!!
ive been sorting out baby stuff too, think i am 100% prepared now.
i will be back online tomorrow morning, feel like ive neglected this place a bit!
hope everyone is ok xxxx


----------



## jms895

Hi Katy, hope your ok?
I feel lost when I miss a day on here :lol:
Well I should think about going in bath soon to ease me back.........


----------



## pippam116

ello ladies, well i just had my date with mates 10 day old baby , she is so gorgeous n tiny, :D , we just come home and my bh started up, ordered me chinese n dh indian, cant be doing spicy tonight too much heartburn.


----------



## jms895

Enjoy your tea Pip!! xx


----------



## pippam116

its here mmmmmmmm mines always usually last think babies hanging out either that or waters bulging lmao


----------



## icculcaz

nite ladies :) bed calls :) catch yas all tmz .


----------



## jms895

NN Caz, enjoy food Pip

I am clocking off now, got indegestion and need bed!!

Byeeeeeeeeeeee x


----------



## mummymadness

Thanks for the freeby stuff caz hun :) .

Had a fab night with Andy tonight cuddling awwww .

Who ever speaks to Katie next can you tell her im so so sorry , My phone ran out of batttery just switched on and seen a message from her , Carnt get credit till teh morning and i feel awfull now .. I dont want her to think im ignorant **Bad text buddy lol** .

Hope every ones well . x .


----------



## tiggertea

lolly - hope u get ur holiday money sorted!

Logie!!! :hugs: great to have you back hun! and don't worry - we still see ya as a march mum thru and thru!!! :D

bean - you seem more reassured now you've had your class.... good stuff! 2 days and u'll have your little peanut! :yipee:

caz - thanks for updates on katie - hope she's ok :( 
aw look at lickle Scarlett! she's a cutie!!!

holly - glad you enjoyed ur theatre trip. sounds fab!
hope you get the birth pool working properly 2moro - good thing you did a trial run!!

jade - hope the pains eased hun!

nn all you tired ladies! :hugs:



well, i had an eventful day today!
went grocery shopping first of all.... hate that particular task but it has to be done!! lol, then came home and had a bit of a :hissy: :cry: coz yet another bill arrived AND hubby realised we need 2 new tyres for his car.
thought i'd get all cheerified again by: first of all scrubbing the kitchen like it hasn't been scrubbed in months (ooopsie! :blush:) THEN I decided it was time bubs room was completed.... so i took into making it all starry! even decided the beige carpet was looking a bit grubby and steamed it all so it's lovely again!- just the curtains to finish making tomorrow/monday and it'll all be done! (well, we'll still be waiting on the bedding to arrive but everything's built and in place at least!) :yipee: :happydance:

think bub knows we're getting ready for him/her though, coz been having the weirdest niggles since i sat down again (or it may just be the fact i haven't slowed all day!)

wooooooooooooooooooooooooooo lol feeling quite buzzed and upbeat after my day's work! lol


----------



## mummymadness

Wow Debz busy day then eh lol .

Its allways me and you as the night owls , Do you think we have a sleep problem lol . x .


----------



## tiggertea

we must have! lol
aw well - at least there's 2 of us and we not sittin here talkin 2 ourselves!!!


----------



## mummymadness

Now that would be funny lol .

Glad your cleaning routine went well , I did the same today bleached my kitchen yet again lol im obsessed with Bleach lol .x .


----------



## tiggertea

i think we pregnant nesting ladies keep the bleach making companies in business!!! hehehe


i'm gonna be a real fader and go shortly too - feel like i've hit a brick wall now i've sat down lol


----------



## mummymadness

Lol Bless ya Debz its all that cleaning .
Im off to crash soon , Finnleys slept all night since 6pm so got a feeling hes going to be running round crazy at silly am lol .

Oooo and today he decided to pull his nappy off lol , I guess its potty time . Out comes the potty :) what does finnley do , Put it on his head and run around naked then go pee in the corner of the room Lol Lol Lol only he could do that lol .


----------



## tiggertea

:rofl: bless him! think he's go the wrong idea! :lol:
hopefully silly am isn't TOO silly....
:hugs: nite nite hun.


----------



## wanababy

Hi girls (well those of you who're still up!)

I've just come on for a moan...:(

I am engaged to a complete wanker!!!!

Been to local for a wine&soda & 2 cokes - OH had 6 pints and when he gets to that stage gets all shouty and orrible, anyway - managed to get home (in between argument n him riving keys out of car(whilst squashing flump)and slamming the bloody doors then threw our shopping across the road (tatties all over) and shouting and bawling....God I fkn hate him with a drink in him...he's quiet now - thank god so i'm gonna sly off to bed in a bit...

Rant over, sorry just had to tell someone and don't want to ring my mam/sis and worry them...
:hugs:

Liz
xx


----------



## mummymadness

Awwww Liz sorry your OH was a silly drunk man today :( .

Make him suck up big style tommorrow hun .

Lol Debz he certainly got wrong idea , Potty on the head lol . Was very cute thow .
After a while of on the head and throwing his ball in the potty and peeing in the corner i gave up lol .
Will percivere and try again tommorrow lol .

Night girlies . xxxx .


----------



## kellysays2u

Hey all you march mummies. I just wanted to let you all know that there was another march mummy who now has an angel baby. Jaydensmommy gave birth to a little boy who they named Jayden on December 8th. He then passed away december 9th. I didn't know if any of you knew her but I thought incase you did that something should be said as she has not been on for a very long time and I dont think she ever told anyone. I know I get very worried when I dont hear from someone on here in awhile. I dont think she really wants to be on here right now but if anyone has any messages to give her I will relay them to her.


----------



## wanababy

:cry:

I don't know what to say, except that I'm so, so sorry. That is terrible news and I cannot beging to imagine what they are going through, please pass on my sincerest condolences and am thinking of all of them at this sad, sad time....:hugs:

Liz
xxx


----------



## Shifter

I hope Katie is ok.

Gemma - LOL @ Finnley!

kellysays2u - I didn't know Jaydensmommy but I am so, so sorry for her loss :cry:

Re the hose: Andy reckons that because the hose attachment isn't a sealed unit the water pressure isn't strong enough to force the water down the hose. When he attached it some water did make it along the hose to the pool, but twice as much just gushed out over the connector. So he's off out this morning to get a little rubber ring to fit inside the connector to seal it. I really hope it works.

:hug: to all.


----------



## jms895

kelly2says to you - that is terrible news :hugs: hope she is ok and coping? x

Gemma have texted Katie for you hun!

Morning others you all ok? xx


----------



## jms895

Update on Katie she should be coming home today with the BP machine then Tues she will probably be induced!! :D I bet she is excited and glad she should be coming home xx


----------



## Shifter

Thanks for the update on Katie Jade. Glad she's coming home and hope she doesn't need to be induced :hugs:


----------



## pippam116

Morning ladies,

oh bean tomorrow is so close, and katie will have her lo soon too, shame she'll have to be induced, but great news! :hugs:

MM hahah re the potty

Kellysays2u - very sorry for her loss :hugs:

wahoooo Jade last box, :)

im about today almost done everything i needed to do, snuck off last night had a mouthful of my food and felt really tired, niggles again today so think ill get kids sorted and then relax


----------



## jms895

:wohoo: last box :D

I just had me sunday bacon egg and mushroom sandwich breakfast, baby loves it

Ohhhhh Bean tomorrow..... so exiciting!!

What you girls got planned today?


----------



## pippam116

im gunna walk up and down the stairs cos not allowed to go out alone, :rofl: i woke up this morning dreaming my waters were dripping down my leg, took about ten mins to come round and check if they had gone :rofl:

wat u got planned jade?x


----------



## jms895

My bro in law is here at mo and slept last night (he lives in leeds) I just done brekkie and cleaned the kitchen. I got my mum coming at 12 to see me windows and I am gonna clean 2 rooms upstairs later. Ooooh my assignment is due in next Friday so need to fit that in this week, last day at work tomorrow, funeral friday and carpet fitters in then so may need to do some later.

Pip I cant believe Sienna is still in tact! :D


----------



## Shifter

Andy back with rubber ring to put in tap connector, it seems to maybe have more or less done the trick... just re-inflating pool to give it another go. I'll keep you posted!


----------



## jms895

Shifter, hope it gets sorted :D


----------



## Shifter

Is looking distinctly like the birth will have to be on dry land. Never mind, we will cope. Just a shame we spent all that money on a pool!


----------



## mummymadness

Kellysays2u = Iam so very very sorry For Jaydens mummy's loss , I cannot even imagine how she must be feeling .. But i send all my thoughts and prayers to her and her family at this awfull time .

Jade = Great news about Katie thanks for her letting her know about my phone i felt so awfull .
Just got credit now Oooooppps .Super congrats on last box hunny .

Whooo trial run then Holly :) glad its worked .

Pip i have dead vivid dreams too hun , Allthow when i wake up nothing happened :( lol .

Ooooo bean you get to meet your little Munkie tommorrow , i bet your excited hun wonder if its a boy munkie or girl munkie any inclines ?.

Im a little Miffed this morning , My baby boy in now not engaged !!!!!!! .. How the hell does that happen .
5 steps forward 10 steps back :( its got me down a little . I deffinatley know hes not now as i can jiggle his head around freely .
Ooohhhh well gonna take kids to the park shortly and cheer myself up :) hoep it doesnt rain . xxxxx .


----------



## pippam116

arghhhh they any other solutions for it holly? shame to not get to use it? 

jade dont go there, i think shes coming end of March this rate :rofl:


----------



## jms895

MM i been told 2nd and 3rd babies pop in and out :D and some dont engage till labour.

Holly have the baby in the bath :D


----------



## pippam116

aww mm, not to worry hun, they do say its as likely not to engage on 2nd 3rd n so on's till in labour and i have friends who were not engaged n hours later in full blown labour :)) think im just diff grrr


----------



## mummymadness

Oooooo still a chance then :).

I was soooo Miffed this morning cheeky little boy popping out lol .
I really dont think i can handle going 6 days over again , I start with all intentions that if i go over i go over .
But i get sooo tired the buzz starts to fade and then i just long to have baby out .

Im still ok for now , But ask me liek the 10th of March it might be a different story lol .


----------



## jms895

Aaaah MM I a have had enough now so am sure you ladies further on have even more!

Not be long though x


----------



## KatienSam

IM HOME - YAY!!!! :happydance:

I've just had a bath :cloud9: now im going to snuggle on the sofa and try and catch up on some sleep! (may have to read through my notes first though, which seem to have doubled in size :shock: lol)

BP is high but stable so they let me out to get rest as i had my show in my urine sample this morning and then had more regular contractions on the CTG machine this morning which the consultant and midwife seem to think means labour is imminent. (i have had them every time i have been monitored and they said this every time but still nothing lol) if i havent gone naturally by tuesday i should be 'helped along' or induced.

now... sleep :D

xxx


----------



## mummymadness

Awwww Katie nice to see you Home hun . Wooooowwww Tuesday is sooo close .Bet your super excited :) . xxxxx .


----------



## Shifter

Don't worry Gemma, like the others have said, 2nd onwards they can do that :hugs:

Thanks all, it does seem to be working now. Seems we need a very specific setting on the hot tap, it can only be so far on in order to get optimum flow down the hose! Turn the flow up too high and it all just sprays all over the sink! :rofl: Looks like it'll take a few hours to fill though, so Andy will have to put it on as soon as it looks like labour is established, maybe even before :rofl: (and as a side note, "they" don't let you give birth in the bath as it's not deep enough and doesn't allow the MWs very good access. I asked about this before buying the pool!)


----------



## jms895

Glad your back and ok Katie, hope you get well rested in case bubs is here in next 2 days :D xx


----------



## jms895

Shifter cant you get round it any other way :hugs: ??


----------



## Shifter

:hi: Katie! Glad you're home. I really hope it happens naturally for you :hug:


----------



## jojo1974

morning ladies xxxxxxxx


----------



## pippam116

Katie, get some kip and lets hope bubs get a move on :) :hugs:

hey jojo hows u?


----------



## Logiebear

Caz Scarlett is gorgeous hun. She is just so cute!

Hope you are all taking it easy and putting your feet up lots. Make the most of your last few weeks ladies.

I am not doing anything today, just waiting for the special care midwife to come round and see Hannah and me. 

Hugs to you all xxx


----------



## pippam116

hey logie hun, i dont want anymore last few weeks, can i just have a few days? :rofl:

xxx


----------



## KatienSam

omg im so pleased to be home, listening to women screaming is not good for the BP lol!! It was funny for a while listening to women screaming really odd things but then you realise that will be you soon :shock: the most common one i heard was 'just get it out of me now AAAAAAAAAAARRRRRRRRRRRRRGGGGGGGGGGHHHHHHHHHH' - when we heard this i then heard Sam gulp quite loudly and he went white :rofl:

im sure someone got a broken baby too coz it just screamed all night :rofl:

midwife is coming out to me tomorrow to check BP


----------



## jojo1974

i feel like you pip i ad enough , woke up this morning with tooth ache :cry: feel like im dropping to bits xx


----------



## jojo1974

awww katie :hug:


----------



## pippam116

arghhhhhhhhhhh dotn remind me of toothache, prayed mine wouldnt come back before sienna arrives, and had it on and off 2 days now, got appointment with surgeon wednesday, and he was whimming on doing my x-ray but doesnt look like she'll be here before then so he not gonna be so happy lol, i want my opp asap, had probs since june 2008.


----------



## pippam116

lol re the broken baby my friend yesterday i went to see has a 10 day old and omg, she looks so tired bubs not sleeping at all for her, my hosp has sound proof rooms, when i went in with chloe i screamed once on trolley on way to where i had to deliver and midwife shouted at me that i cant scream till time to push, so she and whole ward got i am fucking pushing screamed back at her :rofl:


----------



## jojo1974

arghhhhhh no thats shit pip i rather give birth than tooth ache :hug:


----------



## jojo1974

i got told of by midwife when i was i havin my son , yet the women in next room screamed hospital down xxx


----------



## Logiebear

I had a screamer next to me when I had my eldest daughter, she is a midwife now lol

I hate toothache too ((hugs))!!

Glad you are home Katie, hosp really sucks!!


----------



## pippam116

i heard plenty of people scream,think the midwife that brought me in assumed i was early stages, had she had a peep she would of seen she needed her gloves on lmao,

i have spent so much money on bonjela, and it only works for seconds, havnt been allowed anti biotics for some time, and i desperatly need my 4 wisdom teeth out, they have done so much damage,


----------



## Shifter

:hugs: Katie, I know what you mean, it was like that when I went in for monitoring. Not good.

Ooh, news from Bean, will start new thread but she's going in to hospital!


----------



## pippam116

thanks holly will go look x


----------



## jms895

Oooh will have a look now , thought it was tomorrow? x


----------



## jojo1974

ohhhhhhhh hope shes ok , going to take a peak now xxx


----------



## lousielou

Morning ladies - glad you're home katie :)

Crappy nights sleep again last night - woke at midnight and lay there for three hours thinking 'Should i get up? Ok, if I'm still awake in ten minutes I'll go and do the ironing...' then, 'Hmm, maybe another ten minutes....' Not too tired this morning though. Feeling very nesty; cleaned between all the kitchen tiles with a bleach and a toothbrush (an old one - ha ha) - very theraputic!!

Hope you're having good weekends ladies! :)


----------



## pippam116

lol do you want to come and do mine now, u can use dh's toothbrush hed never know :rofl:


----------



## jms895

Morning Lucy :D


----------



## lousielou

Do you reckon this is the longest thread on B&B...?


----------



## Shifter

lousielou said:


> Do you reckon this is the longest thread on B&B...?

Yes! :rofl:


----------



## jojo1974

:rofl: pip


----------



## pippam116

Shifter said:


> lousielou said:
> 
> 
> Do you reckon this is the longest thread on B&B...?
> 
> Yes! :rofl:Click to expand...

!
yes


----------



## jms895

Yes must be longest x


----------



## tiggertea

the longest and most food orientated........ (and yep, i am including the entire recipies forum in that statement!!!!!)

morning ladies! glad katie's home! :hugs:

off to read about bean now!


----------



## pippam116

ok...so i just munched several packs of mini cheddars :tease:

and a big bag of minstrels :wohoo:

and im now eyeing up the next victim :rofl:

think i should sit meself down with some rasberry leaf tea and behave :dohh:

i never eat like that :rofl:


----------



## lolly101

Katie, glad you are home.... can't believe you are gonna have your baby in 2 days or less!!!!:happydance:

Good luck Bean...lots and lots of love :hugs:


Mm like the others said 2nd and 3rd babies don't always engage til you ready to have them...Petunia not engaged yet...I was disappointed but then I came home and read my book and it said it doesn't happen far in advance of labour:hugs:

Pip I reckon you will have Sienna this time next week

Jade congrats on your last box!!:happydance:

Holly hope you manage to get your pool sorted properly hun, I'm sure Andy will find a way for you..:hugs:

Caz Scarlett is soooo cute!!! thanks for all the links!!! We like freebies!!!

Well I am still in my pjs...MIL and Des still decorating, it nearly done now. Dan is back at school tomorrow and we having the carpet laid in Petunias room...I am on a cleaning mission tomorrow....I am gonna have everything ready by Tues evening I have decided, I have lived in a shambles long enough:rofl:

this is def the longest thread!!!


----------



## Dani_b

afternoon all.
not much planned here today. got MIL round to make roast dinner so i can relax lol.
only 4 weeks left now woohoo


----------



## Logiebear

Just so you all know breast feeding is amazing and very thirsty work.

Just thought I'd mention it xxx


----------



## pippam116

i hope so lolly, would be nice :) sounds like your going to be busy tomorrow, my chloes not back in school till Tuesday and midwife coming tomorrow wahoo..im so bored, got a book out and dumped it in the kitchen cos jsut dont feel like it lol, just logged on facebook, and 3 close friends who were due same time as me now had their babys lol

so glad your enjoying it logie.. my friend has given up ten days in and came home last ight determined id try my best this time again. 

dani happy 4 weeks left


----------



## tiggertea

i'm still in my pjs too lolly!
cooking a sunday roast too lol. my MIL would be disgusted - cooking in my pjs! :rofl:

hubby is putting up some picture frames that i've been nagging him to do since we moved in in September...... is it possible for MEN to get the nesting urge?!


----------



## lolly101

:rofl:Debz..I made a casserole about an hour ago too!!! MIL didn't see!!!
DH just running me a bath, he's fed up of me in pjs!!
I think Men do get a bit of nesting but I don't think they have our urgency!!!


Dani well done on 36 weeks!!!:happydance:

Pip I am like that with books. I have a Jodi Piccoult one I got from the library and I love her books. I haven't even opened it yet:blush:


----------



## tiggertea

hubby now has the hoover out doing the stairs...... :shock: :confused: 

mmmmm my chicken smells goooooooooooooooooodin the oven! wish it was ready now!


enjoy ur bath lolly! the menfolk are really being good to us today!


----------



## lolly101

My bath is ready and I'm being summoned!!!

Catch you all later..enjoy your sunday lunches whatever they may be!!!:hugs:


----------



## Shifter

I'm still in my PJs too!

Glad the breastfeeding is going well Logie :happydance:

Have a nice bath Lolly!

New hitch on the birth pool... water gone cold. We have a combi boiler, it's meant to heat as it goes but I think this long job is a bit much for it :dohh: giving it a rest and will try get the hot water going again soon.


----------



## pippam116

aww holly gl for next attempt, lolly enjoy dinner, cheese n pickle wiv french stick for me, didnt fancy anything much after all my munching lol


----------



## lolly101

:hissy:Des put bubbles in the bath...I was gonna wash my hair and I HATE bubbles- they give me thrush!:blush: So now he's soaking in the bath and I am laying the table for lunch!!!

Holly hope you manage to get your pool sorted out

French stick sounds nice Pip!! We got part bakes for later!!


----------



## tiggertea

this is what trial runs are for holly - working out all the kinks! :) you'll sort it out i'm sure! :hugs:

aw lolly :( maybe he'll run another bath for you after lunch?


----------



## lolly101

I'll run my own after lunch I think!!! That way I can make sure all his bubbles are rinsed out properly!!!:rofl:


----------



## pippam116

lolly, that sounds like something my dh would do :lol:

im going for a sleep, feeling bit grotty xxx


----------



## lolly101

Enjoy your kip Pip..

I'm gonna have lunch adn get DH outta the bath!!!


----------



## jms895

Shifter bless you prob after prob :hugs:

Dani happy 36 weeks!

Logie I cant wait to breastfeed!

Debz I cook in PJs too, come and cook for me :D

Lolly when is your section booked hun?

Speak later Pip!


----------



## icculcaz

go on logie rub it in!lmao :) my tits are on strike. it takes me 9hour to pump a feed off.... but im persevering. i just come here to say beans in labour but was beaten to it. gonna go n sulk now. pmsl. im mid bake atm. promised oh a lemon sponge.


----------



## tiggertea

mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm my roast chicken was very tasty, even if i say so myself! lol only thing was i forget to put the roasties in so we had to do without those today :dohh:

jade - there's some left if you want it?! lol

ooooh caz, lemon sponge sounds goooooood! i was looking at the cookery books earlier thinking "hmmmm should i bake something nice this afternoon?" but need to check stocks in cupboard coz i don't wanna use up all my pancake ingredients before tuesday :rofl:


----------



## katycam

hey all, thought id come say hello as ive not been around much!
Just chilling watching the lion man, i love that programme. makes me want a pet lion.
ive just had a cheese and coleslaw sandwich, not having dinner til tonight, going out to pub for dinner and to do quiz :) altho the quiz is always super hard and im rubbish at it!!


----------



## shimmyshimmy

Just wanted to let you know that I had my March 1st baby on February 20th. Very unexpected as my last two were bang on the due dates.

He is a very healthy 6lbs and 13oz, and we have called him Stanley.

Good luck girls not long for you all now.

:hug:

Shimmy.
xxx


----------



## jms895

Yes please Debz! x


----------



## jms895

Aaaah congrats Shimmy! :D


----------



## KatienSam

ahhh congrats shimmy!! :D


----------



## katycam

oooh congratulations shimmy :) xxxx


----------



## Shifter

Congrats Shimmy!

Lolly - we got a big fat birth pool full of nothing but pure HOT water! Wanna come over here for a soak?!! :rofl: Andy made it go :happydance:

Jealous of roast dinners... don't think I'm feeling like cooking, too lazy today. Might get it together to do a few roast veggies and some gravy later though.


----------



## KatienSam

i just seen pics posted of scarlett and hannah, both are GORGEOUS :cloud9:

Isnt it exciting! I had a couple hours kip, feel bit better but woken up to more pains, so want to go back to sleep yet need to re-pack my hospital bag :muaha::sleep::dohh:

sleep me thinks is more important...

ooo going to read about bean!

xx


----------



## Shifter

Katy - I love the Lion Man too! Loving the lions and tigers! But I'm a bit sad because Andy did a bit of research last night and found out about all this controversy surrounding Craig and the park :cry: (he assaulted Karen and the park got in trouble for all sorts of neglect issues!)


----------



## icculcaz

congrats shimmy :)


i not doin a roast today. cba. got pork chops instead, mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## tiggertea

congrats shimmy! :hugs:

yay for andy getting the birth pool working holly! :happydance:

jade - i'll pop it in the postbox now.... :rofl:


katie - i'm sure you have everything in your bag hun, get some sleep! hehe


----------



## katycam

Shifter said:


> Katy - I love the Lion Man too! Loving the lions and tigers! But I'm a bit sad because Andy did a bit of research last night and found out about all this controversy surrounding Craig and the park :cry: (he assaulted Karen and the park got in trouble for all sorts of neglect issues!)

Oh wow i didnt know that, thats horrible :(


----------



## pippam116

congrats shimmy :hugs:


----------



## katycam

im starting to worry about becoming a mum now. im petrified im going to fail.
i have no experience with kids at all let alone a newborn baby.
does anyone else feel this way?


----------



## icculcaz

dont worry bout it katy. i felt like that 11 years ago... babies are pretty tough buggers that wont explode at the first sign of trouble.... if they did our kyra would have gone bang half hr after leavin hospital... ya just gotta remember, if they smell, change em..... if theyre munching anything that passes near their mouths, feed em, if theyre whinging n puling their legs up to their stomach, its belly ache, wind em... if they feel cold, they probs are, cover em up... bar that for the early days... that about covers it... lol,


----------



## tiggertea

we all get our "what am i gonna do with a baby?!?!?" moments katy - don't worry about it. we'll all find our way when there's no other option but to get on with it!


----------



## mummymadness

Ohhh my 8 pages to catch up on and i was only on this morning lol .

Katie glad your home ok hun .

Bean big hugs woooowww tomorrow she will have baby awwww .

Awwww congrats Shimmy .. So glad hes a little lovely :) (Im a little jelous still waiting thow lol) .

Glad every ones having fun cooking .

You wouldnt believe my afternoon honestly , Planned to take Kids to the park on there bikes and trikes :) , Andy decided finnley needed his hair trimming (It grows lik einstines honestly its hay wire lol) so he tried to trim it and finnley moved LOL PMSL , you wouldnt believe what it looked like .. Big chop in the bottom :( .I had to an emergency dash to find a hairdressers/Barbers before the park .. Have you ever tried to find one on a Sunday hahahahaaaa Luckily we found a little barber shop back of town open , Thank god they sorted it out he looks soooo cute and adorable now :) , It was his first visit to a proper place and sat so well bless him .
Was a very funny afternoon , Well the park then nackered them out and there both in bed having a kip lol. 

Busy day allready lol . xxx .


----------



## tiggertea

ooooh glad you got finnley's hair fixed gemma! hehehe

5 mins til my summer fruit sponge cake comes out the oven.... smells lush! Hope it tastes ok coz i kinda made it up as i went along! :blush: mmmmmmmmmmmm :lol:
dunno why just took a real notion to bake after caz talked about her lemon sponge earlier.... so prob need to hit the shops again before pancake tuesday but hey, i'll have a lovely cake tonight!


----------



## jms895

Katy I get the same feelings sometimes hun, prob only normal as first time mummies :(

Well I had shit loads of visitors so managed to not get alot done other than washing and loads of chatting! Why does everyone turn up Sun afternoons here? Anyone else get that?

You all ok? xx


----------



## mummymadness

lol it was funny in hin sight Debz , But at the time i didnt know weather to laugh or cry lol .

I was adament i was taking him looking like that to the park untill we found a place open lol lol .
He looks soooo grown up now with his hair all cut awwwwwww .

Mmmmmm i bet your pudding is yum, Kids only just woke up not a clue what to do for tea yet lol . xxx .


----------



## tiggertea

yep jade - there are sundays here that u'd think we were running some kind of social club!

awwww he's all set to look the proper grown-up big bro when oscar makes an appearance then gemma ;) hehe

my cake still ain't cooked :S :rofl: didn't have the oven up as high as i thought i did :blush:


----------



## jms895

Ooooh I think the Oscars are on tonight :D my fave and I watch them every year stay up till silly o clock. I will be like a zombie tomorrow at work xx


----------



## mummymadness

Oooooo Oscars on tonight could be a sign baby is comming (Ok im clasping at straws here lol).

Just played a quick game of hide and seek hid behind the dryer coz they allways find me dead quick .
You should of seen laylas face she jumped out of her skin when she found me and i screamed lol ... Was very funny . Kids sunday dinner is chicken nuggets lol thats what they asked for . xxxx .


----------



## icculcaz

im so tired i could cry..... if 1 more person says you should sleep when scarlett sleeps is gonna get a slap... ITS FECKING HALF TERM!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! HELLOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO GOT 2 OLDER KIDS HERE CONSTANTLY WANTING THINGS BETWEEN 6.30 AN AND 9PM.... 



rant over.....


----------



## jms895

Aaaah Caz bet your knackered :(


----------



## Shifter

Gemma - sounds like a very fun and eventful day!

Katy - yes I get that too. It's only natural.

Think will sort food out then get in birth pool! Have had to let it sit for a while (3 hours!) to cool, in the end it was way too hot :rofl: plus, I wasn't in the mood to get in earlier. But food then chill out and practice with my CD... it'll be a real taste of the real thing!


----------



## icculcaz

jade, im fooked!!!!!!! im so tired the mere sound of kyra n blade breathing in n outs winding me up..... im doin the mornin school run as promised blade we'd show his teacher scarlett... then tues morn its school photo day @ kyras school so muggins heres gotta take kids to school again... i hate the school run, the walk homes a killer as its up a big hill... rather b in bed.....


----------



## jms895

Ahhh hun, cant you get a few hours somewhere?? Cant someone help?


----------



## icculcaz

petes here to watch em but itd still mean theyre in the house.... breathing.... making a noise... aaargh! roll on tmz.....


----------



## jms895

Yeah for school :D

I am fuming, OH sat on his arse doing fuck all whilst I am trying to do housework, yeah I know he got a bad back but fuck me I aint feeling great either! :hissy:


----------



## icculcaz

jms895 said:


> Yeah for school :D
> 
> I am fuming, OH sat on his arse doing fuck all whilst I am trying to do housework, yeah I know he got a bad back but fuck me I aint feeling great either! :hissy:

ohhhhhhhhhh im with ya there... my OH has been sat on his arse since i went on mat leave...... today hes made blades bed, been to the shop to get bread n milk..... and straightened the throws on settee n picked up the big bits o crud off the floor.... 

yesterday it was putting the sheets that id washed n dried back onto the beds ..... and he has no bad back........


----------



## MummyCat

Heya..

Kellysays2u...so sorry to hear about your friend and her little boy Jayden! That's awful news and I hope they're doing okay! :hugs:

Shimmyshimmy congrats on the birth of your little man! Looking forward to reading your birth story!!

Katie and Bean, hope you're both okay! Pip... what is that little madam up to? Holly, glad the pool got sorted! Jade.. gratz on the last box hun and enjoy your last day at work tomorrow! Caz... I hope you get some more sleep soon hun! I have no idea how you're coping.. I certainly wouldn't!

To everyone else :hugs: hope all is going okay! Sorry if I've missed anything important! Just had so many pages to catch up on!

We're doing well, apart from some cramps earlier all is good! Baby's room is almost done now, just a couple shelves left to put up and that's it! Hurrah! 

Anyway.... you all have a fab evening! Will catch up a bit later! xxx


----------



## jms895

icculcaz said:


> jms895 said:
> 
> 
> Yeah for school :D
> 
> I am fuming, OH sat on his arse doing fuck all whilst I am trying to do housework, yeah I know he got a bad back but fuck me I aint feeling great either! :hissy:
> 
> ohhhhhhhhhh im with ya there... my OH has been sat on his arse since i went on mat leave...... today hes made blades bed, been to the shop to get bread n milk..... and straightened the throws on settee n picked up the big bits o crud off the floor....
> 
> yesterday it was putting the sheets that id washed n dried back onto the beds ..... and he has no bad back........Click to expand...

They all the bloody same.....


----------



## jms895

Thanks Mummycat hope your ok hun? :D


----------



## icculcaz

aye i got a sink full of pots n hes flaked out on the bed.


----------



## jms895

I still got to put all the clean bed covers on (I struggle with the king size quilt) and feed and walk dogs, make tea, sort my stuff for work tomorrow, dry washing, put another load in. He done sod all, not a thing.... not even cooked dinner..
Well fuck him I am going to leave it, go bed soon and wake up early hours to watch oscars :D


----------



## mummymadness

Ahh jade give him a kick up the butt lol .

Hope you get some rest soon Caz . x .

Just watching dancing on ice :) .


----------



## icculcaz

i gotta put drier on.... do pots, do bottles, pump off, clean out the fire, vac in here, put missy in her pj's etc ....


----------



## jms895

Its making me tired thinking about it x


----------



## icculcaz

i dont wanna think about it
gonna attempt to do the pots...


----------



## Dani_b

had my sunday roat. and ive scrubbed the kitchen work tops and had the dishwasher on lots today.
think ive found my nesting lol


----------



## jms895

Come and finish mine Dani :D

Caz I voted you funniest member on the General chatter thread, BnB Questions :D you are a bugger.... :rofl:


----------



## Dani_b

got the rest of the kitchen to clean lol. the oven needs doing now it has cooled down but if i get on the floor to reach i will get stuck.... think nottingham a bit too far to walk :lol:


----------



## jms895

:rofl: yeah tis a bit far ne'er mind


----------



## icculcaz

woooohooooooooo yay!!! fankooooooo :) nice to see my isms raise a giggle..... and heres me behaving..... :)


pota are now washed, sides wiped, driers on, bottles done..... table cloth changed and table washed.... just about to get milked.... moooooooooooooooooooooooooo!


----------



## jms895

Ha ha habve fun

I need to go and put these bed covers on they wont do themselves and this lazy guts wont do it :lol:


----------



## pippam116

evening ladies, mummycat i have no idea, tis beyond me

have been tired today and done sod all

had some pains so my bath is running, try make me bump behave, or do something lol

mooooooooo to you too caz


----------



## Shifter

Anyone heard from Claire (Aurora) lately? I sent her a text this morning but didn't get a reply *worried*

Caz and Jade - :hugs:

Despite one of our little cats being horribly sick on the duvet I feel lovely :cloud9:


----------



## pippam116

spoke to her yesterday and updated everytime theres been any news, i think shes out of credit at mo holly, if i hear anything i will let you know, she just a bit down and wanting bubs to come soon, and changed internet provider so cant get online till later in the week. x


----------



## icculcaz

udders say jog on....... not even an oz


----------



## pippam116

:hugs:


----------



## Shifter

Thanks pip. Poor lamb.


----------



## icculcaz

tryin manual pump an=d udders are saying look youve not jogged n..... do one.... leave me alone


----------



## pippam116

i know the feeling mine dont co-operate with pumps, grrrrrrrrr


----------



## Shifter

caz - have you seen your MW/HV about it yet? Or thought about seeing a lactation consultant?


----------



## pippam116

any news on bean?


----------



## icculcaz

im seein laCTAtion bint hopefully this week, shes ringin me tmz. hv comin tmz pm, mw comin or ringin most days. they say try n latch her on..... they try n scarlett says jog on dont like it. :(


----------



## icculcaz

not heard owt frm bean in past hr... shes bein fed egg mayo sarnies n contractions are a bit irregular n shitty.


----------



## Dani_b

hope she is ok and the contractons settle enough for her to get a bit of sleep


----------



## jms895

Hugs for Bean bless her

Same to Aurora I bet she is pissed off

Done me covers etc and sorted plastic towels etc in case me waters go and blood and guts ruin my nice mattress!! :lol:

My back is officially killing now and am aching, god these later stages are hard work!

xxx


----------



## Shifter

Just heard from Bean, she says MW is confused because she isn't feeling pain :rofl: she also thinks they might want to have a poke about to see what's going on.


----------



## Dani_b

poor bean


----------



## jms895

Bean is a brave one bless her

So she is defo in labour?


----------



## icculcaz

yup :)


----------



## mummymadness

awwww Bean hope the contraction stay at bay for tomorrows c section hun .
Hope Auora is ok **Hugs** .

And hope you flow with golden Milk soon caz lol.

Im just watching Lost and it genuinly gets me bloody lost , It makes no sense and yet i still watch it lol .
Tooths playing up tonight but just popped some parecetamol so hopefully they will kick in soon .
I want baby out and a dentist to make me all better **Feel sorry for myself moment lol** .

Hope every ones having a good night ? . x .


----------



## jms895

:hugs: MM still need the dentist?

I 'lost' the plot with lost after Series one and then thought sod it :rofl:


----------



## mummymadness

Its got no better Jade hun lol still confuses the heck out of me lol .

Yep still ind esperate need of a dentist :( , Thats the main reason i want baby out .. Of course i yearn to hold him but my main aim is to see a dentist its really bad :( .

Hows u hun ? .


----------



## jms895

I am fine thanks. Last day tomorrow so a bit upset but also excited :D
Will be ready for the rest.
Back killing now and had enough, also loads stuff to do here in prep for bubs coming 

You had a nice day?


----------



## mummymadness

Yep had fun getting finnleys hair cut and the park on laylas dora skates lol .

You will love mat leave i bet ya , Lots of BnB time lol . xxx .


----------



## jms895

I am gonna log off now, gonna do my relaxation CD and then see if I can stop up for the oscars, though doubt it! :lol:

Night night ladies xx


----------



## MummyCat

Evening all.... just popping in to catch up....

Sorry to hear you're struggling Caz! I know this might sound ridiculous coming from someone who's expecting her first child and never breast fed before in her life... but we had an NCT class on breastfeeding last week and they said that to express successfully you need your body to release the oxytocin hormone, otherwise you can pump all night with little success... so is there anything that you know will help release oxytocin? I'd suggest breastfeeding Scarlett a little as it releases the hormone (that's what they suggested to us... but clearly that's already an avenue you've tried!) Hope you don't think I'm a pain trying to suggest things, I just feel bad for you sitting there and nothing working! :hugs:

Jade hun, I'm doing okay thanks, think little one is trying to dig it's way out, have felt tons of pressure low down today! Hope you get a good night sleep... and enjoy your last day! 

Thanks for the updates on Bean and Aurora, Holly and Pip! 

Right.... I'm off now... hubby's already in bed so I better not wake him! *sigh* Can't wait till I can blame the baby for waking him! haha


----------



## MummyCat

oh MM... I just watched Lost too... and bugger me if I know how they managed to land back on the bleeding island!

Hubby thinks that they have been caught in the 'bright light - time travel' thing as they flew over the island... as that would explain why there was no plane crash (he seems the think the plane carried on moving... just without them on it!) I don't know what to think anymore.... soooo confused! :)


----------



## lolly101

:hugs: to you all that need it..

Caz hang in there, my sil used to say daisy the cow when our milk came in!!

Jade in answer to your ? about 10 pages ago my section is booked for 4th March!! Hope you enjoy the Oscars....Enjoy your last day at work and remember if you cry we are all here for you...Also when I had Dan and we got him home I looked at him and all I wanted to do was go home and give him to my Mum...I was so worried I couldn't look after him!!! But you do, you just know!!!

Keep thinking bout Bean, she should be the 9th Mummy maybe???

Congrats Shimmy on you your little man!!:happydance:

JaydensMommy my heart goes out to her, I didn't know her but I don't hink I could come back on here either...

Lost has me lost too.We watched the first few episodes then got fed up!! Des has Top Gun on!!! I just know the music!!

MM glad you got Finns hair sorted!! We were a bit skint a coupla years back and I used to do the boys hair with clippers..Dan used to run round the garden screaming!! one time I had done half of his head!! We had to hold him down to do the other half!!! He looked so funny for about 20 mins!!!:rofl:


----------



## mummymadness

Lol Mummycat , I swear thats why its called Lost cause im totally lost lol .

I wanna know where the babies have been left while they all swan off back to the island ? , I wanna know why they decided to all go back ? ... Loads of un answered questions lol .

Lol Lolly kids really dont care about there hair do they lol , I was adement he wasnt going to the park looking like that lol , Had to be a Sunday lol £4 was very much worth getting that mop sorted thow bless him .

4th of March is gonna come soooo quick Lolly you watch :) , Im petrefied im going to go loadsssss overdue and be the only one left in the March thread on my tod lol . 

Toothache killing and i carnt shift it , Goona try hot water bottle on side of my face in a min see if it helps oooooooouchhhhhhhh .

NN girls . xxxxxxx .


----------



## CapitalChick

It's so exciting to see all the March mummies getting ready...and those that have already unexpectedly given birth!!


----------



## MummyCat

mummymadness said:


> Lol Mummycat , I swear thats why its called Lost cause im totally lost lol .
> 
> I wanna know where the babies have been left while they all swan off back to the island ? , I wanna know why they decided to all go back ? ... Loads of un answered questions lol .

Exactly!! I said that to DH....what's happened to Aaron and Sun's gorgeous little girl?? I'm sure we'll find out eventually... but we'll be kept in the dark for a while! 

Hubby dreamt we had the baby last night. He dreamt that I slept through labour and woke up with an hour to go (bless him!) and that we had a little girl and he said he's realised from his dream that he'll need to make sure he packs a shirt he doesn't mind getting dirty! hahaha 

I've been up since 5am as I woke up starving, have just settled my tummy (been rather nauseous) so am going back to bed for a bit! Just wanted to pop on here and send my best wishes to Bean and OH for the c-section this morning! 

I know she's been rather anxious about the whole c-section and rather disappointed about how things have gone for her during pregnancy, so I'm hoping that everything goes better than expected today and that peanut is a happy and healthy little nut! :hugs: and best wishes! 

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## pippam116

yayyyy for beans big day :hugs: in advance :lol:

shite nights sleep again, midwife today wahoooooooooooooooo, wonder if i'll make it to a 40+2 weeks appointment, gosh that would be 9th March :( :rofl:


----------



## katycam

Hey all just to let you know im off to docs this morning because my headaches have gotten alot worse and my ankles, hands and face are all swollen :(


----------



## jojo1974

:hug: to you katy hope you get on ok xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## pippam116

:hugs: katy hope all ok xxx


----------



## icculcaz

mornin :)

hugs katy hope docs do somethin 4 ya.x

any1 heard owt frm bean? i txt her earlier n no reply as yet....


----------



## jojo1974

very quiet in ere to day


----------



## icculcaz

echo cho cho ho ho ho o o o 


lmao. aye every buggers in hosp or docs......
hows u jojo


----------



## jojo1974

im good ta , hows you and little one doing ?


----------



## KatienSam

morning!

good to get it checked out katy!!

another march baby from bean today!! or maybe baby came last night?!

i have to wait in for the midwife today, no idea what time she is going to be here, may have to call liason to check. I have been getting painful tightenings randomly then a few mild ones so will speak to midwife, lots of watery discharge too.

oooo midwife is here i think

xx


----------



## jojo1974

hope you get good news katie not be long now xxxx


----------



## icculcaz

ooh hope mw goes well katie

aye bar being still shattered, im good ty jojo. :D


----------



## Gwizz

Congrats on March mummies so far :) Sending big hugs to you all, hope your all coping with pregnancy/babies :)

:hug:


----------



## LisaM

:hi: everybody!

havent been on this thread for a few days, missed so much but seen that bean was in hospital, has she had her baby yet? anything else been happening?

i have the hosp at 2.30pm to get the heart monitor fitted for 24 hrs, should be great fun!!

:hugs: for everyone


----------



## Phoenix

Morning ladies.

Over 20 pages for me to catch up on, so I hope you'll excuse me if I don't read them all.


----------



## Shifter

We have number 9! Bean had a baby boy be emergency c-section at 4 am!

Cath - I think your OH is exactly right about how they got back to the island in Lost!

Won't be around today folks, had false alarm this morning so am having quiet day with mum! Don't worry, am fine :)


----------



## LisaM

thanks shifter, just seen the thread updated on the boards!

hope you are ok xx


----------



## KatienSam

thanks Gwizz :)

well blood pressure is settled but still high, have a trace of protein but i said it was probably from discharge as it comes and goes rather than always being there, which she agreed was probably the case.

going to see consultant tomorrow at 3pm to check my BP again and do an internal, they will probably induce me :shock: not sure if im happy about being induced or not...


----------



## icculcaz

wooohoooooo bout bean!!! hope alls well!


----------



## KatienSam

yay Bean!!


----------



## pippam116

ooohh congrats to bean, :)

shifter hope your ok.

how come theyre inducing you then katie? they shouldnt even be doing a sweep till 40+7, wish these bloody hospital did things the same lol. im hoping bubs comes before i need inducing that would be the homebirth out the window.

welll,, midwife been, baby has turned back to back, but is there cant go anyfurther down, so got to try get her shifted round and then it should be all units go, midwife reckons that as soon as she turns i should go into labour and its prob that stopping it progressing. so im off to get things moving any tips mch appreciated lol


xxxx


----------



## lolly101

congrats to Bean!!!:happydance:

Hope the mw was good Katie hun, can't believe you are gonna have your LO tomorrow!!!

Pip if you make your 9th March appt I will go before you!!

MM I think we should ALL stay on this thread until the last one of us had had our baby...Do you reckon????I don't wanna leave you all here anyway!!!

Well now MIL has gone home and I have the house to myself I can do something at last!!! She wouldn't let me do anything bless her!!! I have done the bathroom and kitchen so far...I want to wash the floor in our main room and hoover but I am waiting for the men to come and fit the carpet for Petunias room beforeI do that...I know as soon as I put the hoover on they will come and I won't hear them!!! I have got a list of things to do this week...I am now in single figures!!!9 days to go!!:happydance:


----------



## Dani_b

congratulations bean


----------



## icculcaz

crawl around pip hun. i had a back to back birth with blade... didnt know til he was out


----------



## lolly101

:dohh:Katie just read your post bout your mw appt....glad bp not gone up again hun.x


----------



## mummymadness

Katie glad BP isnt up any more hun , Will they still induce you if its down ? .
Im sure you will be over the moon to meet baby tommorrow thow hun **Hugs** .

WHooooooooooooooooo Bean , How exciting i bet shes cuddling munkie lots :) , Does any one know a name or weight ? .I hope shes recovering ok :) .

Lost confuses every one im glad its not just me .

I had a dream last night i was chased by Vampires lol lol god knows where that one 
came from .

Hope your quiet day goes well Holly .

Im glad you will stay on the thread till the end Lolly , If i go early il still be here to seee last March baby born :) .
My little man is sooo comfy i dont rekon he will come anytime soon lol .

Laylas back at school whoooooooooo taking her in 30 mins :) , Will be back on later girls.


----------



## jojo1974

awwwwwww log of for half a hour and its all go lol , congrats bean :cloud9: its come on now for pip and katie yay :happydance:


----------



## Shifter

Katie hun, why would they give you a sweep or induce you if there is not an obvious medical reason? If your BP is high but stable and the protein is from discharge then possibility of PE is out the window. And even if PE was a possibility they would surely keep monitoring you and leave things unless your symptoms worsened. :hug: to you hun, I hope everything is ok.


----------



## mummymadness

Ooooo just seen first page , Bean called her little man Finn , Well aint that the most stunning name (Not that iam Bias with a little Finnley at home lol).

Hope he was a nice weight . x .


----------



## Dani_b

im really tired. didnt get much sleep last night. wonder if its a sign of things to come? hope so as starting to get fed up of waiting now

anyone want to be my text buddy so i can keep everyone updated if things do start to happen?


----------



## Shifter

Gemma - lol! I don't know the weight yet. Have passed on all the well wishes, but had no reply, I expect she's busy cuddling him :cloud9:

Am off now folks, mum is doing some serious nesting and needs to be stopped!


----------



## KatienSam

yeah they will induce me still as although its settled its still high for me (my booking in was 110/60 it went up to 144/94 when they admitted me and its now 130/85) they dont like it if the bottom number goes up by 20 from your booking in number apparently, im still high but not as high as when i was in hospital!

awww another march baby, so glad beans baby is here, hopefully now she will be able to relax as she was sooo worried about c section. :D

xxx


----------



## pippam116

lol MM re Finn, thanks for that caz im off to crawl lmfao, im not worried about it hurting more, infact it will take longer to get out so making labour a bit longer, but in my case, she seems to think, a good turn will be enough to get her out, so im all up for crawling lol, lolly 6th march my appointment, but i still think ud beat that ur section is 4th am i right? pregnancy brain. :) i cant believe sienna is that clsoe but could still be there in weeks, cmooon turn!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! lol


----------



## lolly101

Pip I have been on a few sites to have a look for you. they say same as Caz..Get on all fours and stick your bum in the air.also try sitting on dining chair backwards(??) and go on an exercise ball.....hope this helps hun:hug:

Carpet fitters in!!:happydance:


----------



## pippam116

aww ty lolly, i saw the chair thing n didnt get it!!?????? hubby got to pick up birthing ball kids broke mine , so hes getting one on lunch break, and im gunna crawl tho my knees wont take much lol xxxxxxxxx ur a star xx


----------



## lolly101

:hugs:Aurora sends love to Bean too.....She should be back online weds.stil very fed up bless her, doesn't feel any better and hosp not helping her


----------



## mummymadness

That is a little high Katie hun , Im sure once you have baby tommorrow bp will drop and you will be happy with them tonnes of cuddles .

Im guessing baby is a girl by the way lol , And i have credit this time whooooo lol . Good luck hun . xxx .


----------



## lolly101

Pip 6th March next Friday!!!woo hoo!!! I reckon the ball should do the trick hun..


----------



## pippam116

thanks for the update on claire, lolly, ive not had a reply, gonna try her again in a bit,just crawled round downstairs laughing hysterically, had the pace of a cow about to give birth and looked like one at that, :rofl:


----------



## lolly101

MM I reckon Katie is having a girl too!!!! You watch it will have that extra bit of putty now!!:rofl:

Hope Layla enjoys her day at school...I'm sure you will:rofl:


----------



## pippam116

lolly101 said:


> Pip 6th March next Friday!!!woo hoo!!! I reckon the ball should do the trick hun..

i hope soo,:happydance:


----------



## mummymadness

Lol Lol i sooo will lol .

Shes having her dinner now and then off we go woooooooo im even walking her to get this baby comming .
I iwll get him out some way lol . x .


----------



## pippam116

right so im guessing

thats kateqpr will be 10th

katie 11th

whos next, i said last week id be happy with 12th but im not so suree, is anyone due to be induced c section in next few days??


x


----------



## KatienSam

shall i continue with the numbering of how many march babies after 10? i wasnt sure whether too or not, do u all want your number? obviously il do whatever you guys want!

i didnt really want to be induced but i will discuss the pros and cons tomorrow, my body is obviously trying to do something but needs a nudge so maybe with a bit of gel or something it may kick off on its own. I just dont feel right because of my high BP, i get heachaches on and off and my eyes feel strained and get worms in front of them.

i prob wont have baby tomorrow as they take you in late at night to have some gel and to then sleep for a few hours and if it doesnt work they gel you up again so will probably be 25th. who knows, they may not even do anything and monitor me closely for a few days and hope my body does it itself!

xx


----------



## lolly101

I reckon you are right Pip hun about the order...I don't want to be the 13th march mummy tho! there are a few of us going early tho aren't there!!!

MM you will have to try pineapple curry!!!:rofl:


----------



## KatienSam

its march on sunday so im sure they will start coming thick and fast then!! it will be our month :D

xx


----------



## lolly101

Not long...can't believe our turn has come round this quickly!

Well the carpet fitters have laid the carpet in Petunias room!!!:happydance:

am gonna hoover it properly in a mo....

Watching this morning and all the lovely dresses worn at the Oscars!!! So glad Kate Winslett won!!


----------



## pippam116

lol katie cant you get them to see if your favourable, if you are they can stretch and sweep, if your not then a gel might not work anyway the same as kateqpr she had to go on drip now and it will be more painful, im just thinking of you hun, i get momments when i would try anything lol but im hoping to avoid being induced at all costs, do what you thinks best. xx


----------



## lolly101

I just noticed, this thread has nearly 57,000 views!!!


----------



## icculcaz

eek!


----------



## MummyCat

heya all...

Fab news re Bean... :wohoo: well done honey, hope that everything went okay... not great to hear it was emergency c-section, but better that they got baby boy out! Gorgeous name too!! 

Katy... hope those aren't signs of PE... good job you've gone off to hospital, hope all is okay :hugs:

Pip... poor you hun... I heard that being on all fours helps, or leaning forward when you're sitting down so that your knees are back and bump is forward! Hope that Sienna turns hun!! :hugs:

Katie... eeek! Crazy how close things are for you! Hope you're feeling okay and that your blood pressure sorts itself out! At least they're keeping an eye on you! :hugs:

Holly: Ta for the update on Bean and hope you're okay!!! 

Lisa: Good luck with appointment today

Dani: Am happy to be a text buddy if you still need one! Just send me a PM hun! :)

Jojo, MM, Lolly, Caz and Phoenix hope you're all well today! :) Sorry if I've missed anyone!


----------



## Mammy_pants

helllloooo everyone 

eeeek i cant believe how many march babies have already been born, its almost our time, im so excited -20days to go untill due date. 

hope everything goes ok for u katie. 

x


----------



## Shifter

Katie - I'm sure they will check that you're favourable before doing anything. Hope it goes ok for you babe :hug: and I reckon you're having a girl too! Still no idea about mine!


----------



## icculcaz

LisaM said:


> :hi: everybody!
> 
> havent been on this thread for a few days, missed so much but seen that bean was in hospital, has she had her baby yet? anything else been happening?
> 
> i have the hosp at 2.30pm to get the heart monitor fitted for 24 hrs, should be great fun!!
> 
> :hugs: for everyone


good luck lisa :)


----------



## icculcaz

well i just been told that i have lovely breastfeeding boobs by my 
hv...... then i shot her in the face with milk..... oh well....


----------



## Dani_b

:rofl:


----------



## MummyCat

:rofl: Caz! Was that them protesting? :)


----------



## lolly101

:rofl:Caz!!!!

Holly I can't decide what you are having either!!! One day I think you are having a boy, then I change my mind again!!!! I am steering towards a boy.....no I'm not sure!!!:blush:


----------



## lolly101

Lisa good luck with your heart monitor too!:hugs:


----------



## icculcaz

she was saying to me cant i express into a bowl..... i said no it shoots in all directions... she said bet it doesnt... so i squeezed.... ...


----------



## pippam116

:rofl: caz


----------



## Dani_b

:rofl:


----------



## MummyCat

:rofl: ...well you sure showed her! Did she come up with any useful suggestions? :)


----------



## lolly101

Oh Caz...at least you got some out hun:hugs:

Right I am off here to do my hoovering!!! its not doing itself!!!:ignore:


----------



## KatienSam

caz i would have loved to have seen that, i laughed so much when i read that i nearly wet myself *pelvic floor exercises required*

i have no idea about the sex, the midwife that came earlier asked if it was a boy and we said we didnt know, she said its heartrate is slower so thought it might be a boy! but everyone else seems to think girl! my usual midwife said girl.

i did think bean was going to have a boy and i dont know why!

xx


----------



## icculcaz

nope apparently i need more skin t skin contact with her. can c me doin the school run minus me top.....


----------



## pippam116

:rofl: oh cazzz u crack me up


----------



## Dani_b

:rofl: 
think you should keep top on just for school run. dont think teachers will be impressed.
try stripping baby off to just nappy when you feed


----------



## beancounter

Finn James Champion born today (23 Feb) at 4.09am, weighs 6lb 13oz.

https://farm4.static.flickr.com/3523/3302943171_dc7e4f0490.jpg

Jim (Deb's husband, posting on her behalf)


----------



## icculcaz

awwwwwwwwwwww

congrats to deb and jim :) ty for photo :) hes so cute!


----------



## KatienSam

OMG he is gorgeous, well done bean :cloud9: :cry:

xx


----------



## LisaM

oh hes beautiful! so cute n tiny x


----------



## pippam116

congrats :)))))))))))) xx


----------



## tiggertea

awwww! congrats to you both! Finn is gorgeous! :hugs:


----------



## MummyCat

Ahhh....thanks for the picture Jim! Hope all three of you are well! Huge congrats to you both.... he looks like such a cutie! :)


----------



## Phoenix

Congrats!


----------



## MummyCat

I've just taken a look at the weight chart estimates... and baby Finn was under everyone's guestimates... closest was...... you guessed it... Holly (with 7lb 1oz)! hmmmm.... something tells me she may know something we don't! :rofl:


----------



## lousielou

He's so lovely!! Congratulations :D


----------



## KatienSam

yeah bean said he was big!! he didnt have a big head look at him, he is tiny! makes me all excited about having mine :D

xx


----------



## KatienSam

oooo pinkmac is being induced on thursday so another march baby in feb!

xx


----------



## LittleBee

Awww bean...well done!! Congrats...he's so cute!!!


----------



## jojo1974

awwwwwww congrats bean he looks lovely :cloud9::hug:


----------



## wanababy

God I've missed soooo much!!

Congrats Shimmy :happydance:

Congrats Deb & Jim - He is Gorgeous!!! :happydance::cloud9:

Babies coming thick & fast now....Ooooh its so exciting!! Who's next???

Hope everyone is OK...

:hugs:

Liz
xx


----------



## Dani_b

hope mine stays where she is for a bit longer as going out for a late birthday meal with friends tomorrow evening and off to a chinnese all you can eat thing on saturday evening.

have got a text buddy now so you will all be kept upto date on anything


----------



## mummymadness

Ooooo had a busy day .

Took mum to Asdas and gosh she shops at like - 10 mph lol took forever .

Awwwwwww bean and jim Finn is a beauty :) , A true sweety i want him :) .

Katie hun i will be thinking of you tommorrow , I hope the gel works super quick .

I had a paddy today lol , Mums ays Ooohhhh i rekon you will have baby MOthers day 22nd of March , I think bloody not lol .

ROFL at caz would love to have seen you squirting and hv lol .

p.s = Home made lasagne in the oven , The rooms full of smoke me thinks something aint right lol .


----------



## icculcaz

anybody want 2 children???? kyra nad blade are fighting over whos sitting where in here....... shoot me.


----------



## Logiebear

What a bloody day, the boys have driven me mad fighting over who sits next to me when I feed Hannah and they have been sulking lots!!

Hope everyone is doing ok and congrats to Shimmy and Bean!!


----------



## MrsKeene

I don't usually write in here, but I thought I would join in the fun and share how things are going! I didn't think I would be so pushy and anxious to meet this little guy but I want him to come out now! It's something about being full term and knowing it, as I was relaxed and patient before 37 weeks, now all I do is stare at my belly begging him to come out to his mummy. I've been feeling "is this a contraction" pains over the weekend, and getting more today. Hopefully he decides to come out soon! I also lost the rest of my mucous plug this morning so at least something happened! 

Anyways how is everyone else doing, anyone feeling anything?


----------



## Shifter

Lovely pic of Bean and little Finn! I can't believe I was closest on the weight! I'm on a roll!


----------



## Logiebear

Finn is gorgeous!!


----------



## KatienSam

Mrskeene I know how you feel once you get to term and just stare at your belly lol, i was getting very frustrated, its even worse when you have signs and then nothing lol


Holly you are on a roll with the weight thing, i will go investigate what you put for me in a mo lol

isnt Finn stunning, we are all going to have a little baby like that soon! :cloud9:

x


----------



## lousielou

When I saw the photo of Finn, I thought, 'oh my god, he was in Beancounter's tummy a few hours ago... _and I've got one of them in mine too_...!' - a moment of realisation!! Saw Mw earlier, Bubs is 2/5 engaged which surprised me - I thought I'd be able to tell somehow!!


----------



## mummymadness

Your well on a roll Holly lol , I think i was close on Hannah ? .

Im no good at guesses . But would still bet my weeks money that Katie has a little pink bundle tommorrow :) .

Lasagne was soooooo yummy , Had with buttered boiled potatoes and crunchy lettuce and peppers :) .

Finnley is not liking his bed tonight and thinks hes comming downstairs , He can think again the cheeky monkey .

Hope every ones night is going well . xx .


----------



## Shifter

Congrats on being engaged lousielou, be glad you don't feel like you're carrying a bowling ball in your pelvis :rofl: I'm seeing my MW tomorrow and I swear, if she tells me bubs is free I'll throw something at her!!


----------



## Shifter

Gemma - yes you got closest for Logie, but I assume we all guessed full term weights, so even you were a whole pound out!


----------



## KatienSam

its weird isnt it seeing a little baby and thinking there is one in your belly! i saw lots of little ones in hospital and i just dont know how i have one in my belly, its amazing, a miracle. just from a bit of bonking (ahh those were the days lol) we have made these little people.

im going to meet this little person soon and its half me and half the man i love, what is more perfect than that?!

xx


----------



## Shifter

Aww Katie, I know what you mean! It's so strange and wonderful isn't it?!


----------



## MummyCat

ah.... so sweet Katie!! :)

:hi: MrsKeene... hope you're keeping well! I've started having pains and pressure and you do stop and think... hang on... what's that? :) 

MM... your lasagne sounds yummy... we're having a pork loin chop with salad for dinner! Hubby does a really yummy marinade for the pork chop...mmmm.... 

I went shopping a bit earlier and was so impressed with all the miniture toiletries I picked up from superdrug for my hospital bag... am such a ****** getting so excited about mini toiletries! *sigh* (think i need a life... or a baby to keep me occupied!)

Ooh oooh... my neighbour stopped by on her way home from a walk with her twins... they're sooo cute! about a month old now and such sweet little girls! xx


----------



## MummyCat

wow... that's the first time I've had my language barred! I called myself a r*tard (add an e) :rofl: Sorry!!


----------



## pippam116

good evening all, 

i guess pink bundle for katie too, :)

i have sore knees, infact very very sore, my bump is hummengous. but maybe cos ive got feet n arms stuck out at the front? but its solid, forgot to say earlier, id dropped down on growth chart only a teeny smidge above top line for last time, and this week im way above it, say whatt, lol, i will get a pic done tomorrow when i actually get dressed to go shopping.

xxxxxx


----------



## Dani_b

evening. ive also got a mw appointment tomorrow. im hoping she is going to she baby is engaged but not keeping any hopes up as DS wasnt until pushing time


----------



## pippam116

hope it goes well dani, less likely to be engaged this time too, but shouldnt matter its all normal,especially for ur third hun xx


----------



## Dani_b

well she wriggling round like mad at the moment lol


----------



## tiggertea

another day of tidying/cleaning/sewing curtains/general organisation?!?! what is WRONG with me?! lol

Monkey has a bedroom :happydance: it's all done now except for the bedding - still to get that ordered up! Will put some pics up later when I get the chance!


----------



## Logiebear

Shifter said:


> Gemma - yes you got closest for Logie, but I assume we all guessed full term weights, so even you were a whole pound out!

:rofl: It was a good guess though lol


----------



## mummymadness

lol i tried lol ...
Im useless at guesses . xx .


----------



## pippam116

im done in, i give up, just been textin jade :finger: finished my tom soup and feckssssssss the word.:((((((( popping paracetamol a mo,


----------



## icculcaz

im back.... been flashing my boobs @ the small one... she's had a bit of moo juice which is a bonus....now sat here pumpin whats left off while watchin corrie. 

welcome to the mad house mrs keane :) i popped few days ago but refuse to leave without the rest of the ladies :)


----------



## pippam116

yay dont leave us behind caz, u have to keep us sane before we all turn into mooooooo mooooooooo's lol !!


----------



## jms895

beancounter said:


> Finn James Champion born today (23 Feb) at 4.09am, weighs 6lb 13oz.
> 
> https://farm4.static.flickr.com/3523/3302943171_dc7e4f0490.jpg
> 
> Jim (Deb's husband, posting on her behalf)

COngrats Deb and Jim :D Baby bean is so cute!!! Bless him you must be very proud awwwwwwww x


----------



## jms895

MummyCat said:


> I've just taken a look at the weight chart estimates... and baby Finn was under everyone's guestimates... closest was...... you guessed it... Holly (with 7lb 1oz)! hmmmm.... something tells me she may know something we don't! :rofl:

Shifter you smart ass :rofl: good job no money involved or you not playing no more :lol: he he


----------



## jms895

Hello ladies well I have finished work :cry: :wohoo: mixed emotions here!!

Hows you lot.

My alot happened took me ages to catch up on this thread (as usual) so now need to catch up on 3rd Tri posts, only been off since last night its crazy :lol:

Congrats to Bean

Good luck to Katie :hugs:

Others hi and hugs xxxxx

Pop back in a bit when caught up

Oooh texted aurora and poor thing sounds really upset with the prats at the hospital :hugs:


----------



## MummyCat

glad Scarlett is taking the moo juice Caz! Happy pumping and thanks for not leaving us yet! We need someone to brighten our days :) 

Pip... you alright hun? Is it pain from baby being back to back or possible contractions? 

Jade... I know... Holly's perhaps got a bit of a sixth sense! :) Enjoy your catch up... welcome to the world of Mat leave! :happydance:

xx


----------



## icculcaz

wooohooooo jade is now stuck with me alllll day.... no escape now woman!!! muhahahahahaha.


is it bed time yet????

if i wasnt so tired and fed up id demand some loving off oh..... that should kill 5 mins....


----------



## pippam116

mummycat, i think from trying to move bubs, it hurt, so dunno if moved back though i think thats wishful thinking fecking hurt though lol had paracetamol now and its eased


----------



## icculcaz

hopefully siennas shifted round a bit 4 ya... least ya had warning!


----------



## jms895

Awww Pip bet you are so pissed off and ready now :hugs:

Cant you do the twist or somert and talk to her nicely to shift her ass around? :lol:

Bless her, she is gonna be a stubborn baby :rofl:

Caz you brighten my day everyday hun!! MOOOOOOOOOO

Mummycat, thanks hun I have mixed emotions here and feel agitated, think its sinking in now I am gonna have a baby :cry: very emotional xx


----------



## pippam116

think id rather have not been told, :lol:


----------



## icculcaz

squeakys woken up and is farting on kyra. hehehehe sisterly love...


----------



## jms895

Ahhh bless Caz :rofl:


----------



## icculcaz

kyra did insist on holding her b4 she goes bed.....


----------



## pippam116

lol jade, we all keep you busy.. im feeling quite content with her at the mo, dont know why, but just rather happy , odd considering was raring to go :), maybe thats a good thing will be nice and relaxed going to bed and more likely to wake up to a suprise haha, going bed shortly, have to be up early to take chloe in first day back and all that, taking me handbag cos expecting omg where this baby atleast dozen times grrr, lol ...then off shopping about tennish,


----------



## icculcaz

oh feck its school photo day tmz....


----------



## lolly101

congrats to Bean and Jim!!! Finn is a little cutie!!!

I'm gonna have a look in a mo what you put for me Holly....

Pip I hope Sienna has moved for you hun...Petunia has moved in the last 24 hours, I think she has switched sides. I am getting kicks on my right now by my ribs instead of left at the bottom!!!

Jade you'll be fine on mat leave, after a few days its like you never worked!!

Half watching Law and Order with Bradley Walsh....saw him in panto at xmas hes' hilarious!!

Caz just make sure you brush their hair in the morning!:rofl:


----------



## jms895

I feel sick.... ate too much chocolate again.... :blush: :rofl:


----------



## lolly101

jms895 said:


> I feel sick.... ate too much chocolate again.... :blush: :rofl:


Lol Jade, I do that all the time!!


----------



## jms895

:rofl: I am a fattie

I am eating cakes and choc every day its getting ridiculous now................


----------



## lolly101

i am the same hun...The amount I am eating I should be 20 stone by now!!!:rofl:


----------



## wanababy

lolly101 said:


> jms895 said:
> 
> 
> I feel sick.... ate too much chocolate again.... :blush: :rofl:
> 
> 
> Lol Jade, I do that all the time!!Click to expand...

Me too, Me too!!!:rofl::rofl::rofl:

I saw them tossing pancakes on Paul O'Grady so went to shop for one of those little jig lemon thingys....anyway, my first attempt at tossing the damn thing and it landed on kitchen floor in a soggy heap, then the other 3 were too thick! I ate them anyway (cos I'm a pig), I just couldn't wait for tomorrow - bubs wanted pancakes TODAY!! lol!!!

:hugs:

Liz
xx


----------



## wanababy

Feel sick now....:sick:

Prob to do with all them pancakes, plus the half a pack of cookies with 2 bakewell slices (can't just have 1 these days!) and the apple pie I shoved down my fat neck earlier with a cuppa!! (Just for a little snack lol!)

:rofl:


----------



## jms895

Aaah Liz I am exactly same I make myself feel sick every day..... :blush:
Oh well it must stop when bubs is here :lol:


----------



## lolly101

I am soooooooooooooo glad you guys are doing the same as me!!! I have to buy up the whole of tesco choc supply every week:rofl:

Mmmm apple slice..pancakes....might have to make double mixture tomorrow!!:rofl:


----------



## jms895

I am a bugger for galaxy, danish slices, ben and jerries, cheese cake, cornflake tart, muffins ohhh the list is endless .... oh and cheese still :D

I am surprised I have not gained more than 2 stone.....


----------



## wanababy

Definately, gonna have to get stuck into some salads lol!!!! I got weighed today - I have officially put on 3 stone and 5lb!! Arrrrgggghhhh!!!


----------



## jms895

I had stayed the same until last week from 29 weeks! I had gained a pound, now I reckon I gained 4 pounds last week! WTF :shrug: strange!! he he
I gained about 30 pounds now I reckon x


----------



## wanababy

Thats not too bad pet, its only 2 stone, it'll all mostly prob be water/bubs anyway plus are you BF?


----------



## lolly101

I have put on 3 stone...well i have got 9 days left to make the most of it...the diet starts next Thursday!! well may be Friday we are having Macdonalds in the hosp on thurs!!!:rofl:

Well ladies I'm gonna say goodnight now, i am DETERMINED to start my book before i fall asleep, it has to go back to the library saturday!!!:rofl:


----------



## wanababy

NN Lolly :wave:

:hugs:


----------



## jms895

NN Lolly hun :hugs: Yes make the most of it now :lol:

Liz yes I want to BF, have also gone up to a FF b(o)(o)bies :rofl: I seem to have swelled on my legs but other than that, all bump! 

You? xx


----------



## jms895

Ooooh Holly can you put me down for a guess, JoJo baby 8pound 7 :D


----------



## wanababy

bloody hell...big mammas lol:rofl::rofl::rofl:

Yeah I'm hoping to BF, my sis did (she only put on about 2stone like you) and within a week or 2 was only 3lb heavier than her pre-preg weight...x

I'm now tackling a tuna baguette...LOL!!!

Eeeeeh its ridiculous! Greedy pig is what i am!


----------



## jms895

Aaaahhh baguette sounds lush :cloud9: enjoy!! :D

I am sipping raspberry leaf tea now xx


----------



## jojo1974

hi ladies hows everyone going ?? xxx


----------



## jms895

Fine thanks Jojo you?

Just made a guess on your bubs weight on last page :D

I finished work today! xx


----------



## wanababy

whats that stuff like? I know theres quite a few ppl on it - is it too late in the day for me to invest in some dya think?? Is it bags or loose tea? Whats it do again? Does it get your uterus into gear or prepped for labour? Sorry if I'm wrong....:blush:

Baguette was nice, but just feel fat and bloated now...lol

Ah, congrats on the mat leave starting btw!!! :happydance:

Hi jojo :wave:


----------



## jms895

Liz its supposed to tone the uterus and get it into shape for labour :D I been having one or 2 cups a day and not to late to start. it gives me BH more when I have it that day so i reckon it working! Get from Holland and Barratt tea bags xx


----------



## jojo1974

awwww how you feeling jade :hug: ? time to put your feet up and chill , hi wanababy how you feeling ? im pissed off at the mo me and oh and a bit of a row he blames everything on hormones i tryed telling him you carnt blame everything on em MEN !!!!!!!


----------



## jojo1974

8 POUND 7 sounds good to me jade xx


----------



## wanababy

Fine thanks jojo, bloody men!!! - my OH was fit to be strung up on Saturday after his 6 pints! Gets a personality transplant or leaves himself IN the bar and an aggressive maniac COMES OUT the bar..Its just not fair - especially me being pg.

But I have told him - the drink goes or he does...SIMPLES!!


----------



## tiggertea

elllooooo ladies :wave:


----------



## jojo1974

oooooooooh you could just swing for em men , hi tigger


----------



## tiggertea

men are arses sometimes! :grr:


----------



## jms895

I am gonna chill now Jojo ;D

Hi Debz xx


----------



## wanababy

Hi Debz!! :wave:

Just been on the 'compare the meerkat.com' how funny!!!:rofl:


----------



## jms895

Liz what that about? Like confused.com?


----------



## tiggertea

Monkey's humble abode!
 



Attached Files:







DSC00958.jpg
File size: 85.6 KB
Views: 11









DSC00959.jpg
File size: 85.4 KB
Views: 11


----------



## tiggertea

ooooh i went to comparethemeerkat.com one day too - was great fun! :rofl:


----------



## jojo1974

awwww the room looks lovely tigger xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## wanababy

jms895 said:


> Liz what that about? Like confused.com?

Its just a p*ss take sort of thing - like on the advert! But you can actually compare meerkats - it is mad!

Aww Debz, it looks gorgeous - bet ya dead excited now!!x


----------



## wanababy

Back in a bit :wave:

Going for a lie on settee!....x


----------



## jms895

Debz that is bootiful hun, well done

I am all jealous now.....xx


----------



## tiggertea

excited and more than a little nervous! 

Mathew put the curtain up for me when i had it finished and i sat on the floor in the middle of the room and cried :cry: :rofl: it was like something just hit me (yet again!!!) that this was where OUR baby would grow up.... a little bit of the two of us. Felt a right prat! lol


----------



## jms895

Aaaah thats so sweeet :hugs: I will be same once (if ever) mine is done xx


----------



## tiggertea

you'll get there.... now you're off work it'll be easier to get everything done! Mind you I did nothing to the room for ages, then between saturday and today just flew into action! :rofl:


----------



## mummymadness

Iv missed Tonnes of pages again lol .

Had such a busy day its unbelievable ,Im not complaining thow as it makes the days count down ticker go super quick :) .

Debz that nursery is super stunning loveeee the stars .

Katie your in my thoughts tommorrow Hun :) .

And i hope every ones ok , Im not even going to talk about my weight gain it a meesley 10lbs all pregnancy ... Im sure baby will be about 6lb odd any way .

Sooo tired got a feeling baby will come as i aint got the energy lol . x .


----------



## jms895

Awww Mm, baby will be a few weeks yet I reckon :hugs:


----------



## tiggertea

hopefully Oscar will let you get a good rest before putting in an appearance hun! :hugs:


----------



## jms895

I cant believe how cute baby bean is :D


----------



## tiggertea

hehehe, i can't believe we got to see a pic of bean without her face covered :lol: 

and yep - little Finn is a cutie!


----------



## jms895

Do you think Bean gave permission for her face to be used :D bless her..... dont know why she hides it anyway.


----------



## jojo1974

seeing all the baby pics wants me to have mine now lol


----------



## katieandbump

Kateqpr has had her baby. Woo Hoo!!


----------



## jms895

:wohoo: congrats to Kate :wohoo:

Cant wait to see a piccie of poppy!


----------



## jojo1974

whooooooo anoter march mum xx


----------



## mummymadness

congrats Kateqpr hope all went well hun .

Jade dont tell me a few weeks ill cry i swear lol :( , I just turned to OH and said would you be ok if i had the baby at like 4am this morning i didnt think before i said it and his response was "What you mean would i be ok , Didnt realise i had a choice when baby arrives is it like booking an appointment" Dooohhhhhh the cheeky sod lol . xx .


----------



## jojo1974

just ad a text of my neighbour whos due around march the 17th as just gone into labour :happydance:


----------



## tiggertea

:rofl: at ur OH's response Gemma! 

katie - send Kate our congrats! another march mum! WOW! 

jade - hmmmmm i'm not sure about that one - perhaps bean will sue her DH! :shock:

jojo - ooooh! exciting stuff!!


----------



## jms895

:wohoo: Jojo! I am getting nervous now these babies are coming thick and fast! :sick:


----------



## tiggertea

:hugs: jade! me too! :argh: but :yipee:


----------



## jojo1974

jade i know how you feel its kinda scary and exciting at the same time :happydance:


----------



## jojo1974

im just waiting on a text from sil shes due the day b4 me lol


----------



## jms895

:argh: I love that icon nearly as much as :finger: and :sick:

:rofl:


----------



## jms895

jojo1974 said:


> im just waiting on a text from sil shes due the day b4 me lol

Oh shit there must be something in the air!

Officially 'shitting it' now :dohh:


----------



## tiggertea

jms895 said:


> :argh: I love that icon nearly as much as :finger: and :sick:
> 
> :rofl:

hehehe me too - i thought i was the only emoticon freak about here! :lol:


----------



## tiggertea

we'll prob all be sittin til 42 weeks girls - lets not panic! (do i sound calm?!)


----------



## jms895

Calm.....WTF is calm...... :lol:

I have gone into panic since finishing today :D


----------



## mummymadness

lol nope not a shread of calmness in your voice Debz lol .

I could be here mid april me , Just to be the only woman in the world to go that far over pmsl .
But every day i have some hope today might be the day :) .


----------



## jms895

Anyway ladies I think I am gonna call it a night, i really do talk to much tripe and I need to go and listen to my relaxation CD to calm down a bit :D
Catch up tomorrow night night xxxxx
Keep your legs closed :rofl:


----------



## jojo1974

:hug: to everyone im off to bed now nn all :sleep:


----------



## mummymadness

Night jojo and jade :) .


----------



## tiggertea

night ladies - think i'll head that way myself shortly!
altho still feel like there's too much to do before i can let myself sleep :confused: so unlike me!! lol


----------



## mummymadness

lol debz im sure theres nowt to do , Just have a relaxing night hun . xx .


----------



## tiggertea

there really isn't and i know that, but feel all buzzed like i should be keeping busy - just crazy at almost midnight :lol:

hubby just been on the fone to check i'm not having the baby yet :rofl: he cracks me up sometimes!!!


----------



## mummymadness

Lol i had the other night too hun lol , Crazy pregnant thing i think lol .. Bleach out and everything at midnight me lol .

I just had my first bowt of "Have you had him yet" , It gets some people angry but it made me smile . 2 people on msn popped up is he not here yet .

Well if i had my way he would be lol lol . x .


----------



## tiggertea

lol - i think i'd only get annoyed by that question if i was overdue and feeling sorry for myself

so far people are shocked i've just over 3 weeks til due date - everyone seems to think it should be further away :rofl:


----------



## mummymadness

lol lol .

Nope make that 3 people now lol , It just reminds me how close iam wich cheers me up , Allthow like you if i was overdue id be saying piss off lol .

Right gonne hit the hay im shattered and you never know Oscar may decide to come lol .

Night Debz . xxx .


----------



## MummyCat

Ah Pip... hope the pain eases hun! 

Kateqpr... congrats hun! She's made our top 10! - 10 March babies before March! hmmm... I wonder how many we'll end up with before March does come round... ooh... and how many will end up in April? hmmmm....

Liz... I love Alexandr the Meerkat! Simples! It's one of the best marketing campaigns ever... and I bet someone just said at their work one day... wouldn't it be funny if we did a compare the meerkat thing! haha... Alexandr even has as group on facebook! They've made posts by him and put up picture of his family and everything! sooooo funny! 

MM.. I'm sure you wont be waiting for too much longer! Debz :hi: hows it going? Am loving the room! I need to get some pics up of ours soon! We keep walking into it.. staring at the walls... and then walk out again! (we're mad!)

I can't sleep... too much on my mind so I think a piece of cake and a cup of tea are in order!


----------



## tiggertea

nite nite gemma!!

if ur mad for doing that cat, then i must be a little on the crazy side too. lol :winkwink: 
mmmmmmmmm cake! can i have some?


----------



## MummyCat

:blush: maybe we're all a little loony in here :) 

If you don't mind picking it up... you can have half the cake :) A friend of ours came to visit and made me this HUGE cake... belated birthday cake... anyway... Hubby doesn't really like it! I do... it's a vanilla sponge with jam and buttercream middle! 

Hopefully it'll hit the emotional hole i need filling. Hubby and I tried to have :sex: at his request... and I couldn't do it, TMI but it started to hurt, and I tried to keep going, but ended up crying (hormones and pain) so he was devestated that he'd hurt me and I felt like a bad wife! urghh.... a situation only alcohol or cake can fix... so cake it is!


----------



## wanababy

Isn't he soooo cute aswell!!? Alexandr!! hehe!

Congrats katieqpr :wohoo:

10 babbas eh? Awwww!!!

:hugs:

Liz
xx


----------



## tiggertea

aw hun :hugs: know it won't make you feel any better but i'm the same when it comes to :sex: haven't been able to enjoy that particular hobby since was about 12 weeks, maybe earlier.....
I'm sure your hubby understands though!


that cake sounds yum! scoff the lot hun - baby wants it! (we have to make the most of that excuse now!!)


----------



## MummyCat

Yeah... I love his smoking jacket :) or dressing gown... whatever you'd like to call it! :)

It's strange to think we're 5 days away from March! Eeek!

xx


----------



## wanababy

Aww never mind hun, I'd love to get a bit of action - been on his case AGES!! (well maybe not now as I can't even move without getting out of breath!)

My OH won't even come near me - hasn't since I've been few months pg! Just keeps on saying 'noooo, you're pregnant!'

:hugs:


----------



## tiggertea

5 days til march then we can't be :shock: when the bubs arrive! lol


----------



## MummyCat

Ta Debz.... that makes me feel better! He's been really good about it to be honest... he doesn't moan and complain and we did go through a stage at the back end of 2nd Trimester when nausea had finally stopped that we managed a little more often! But it's just not working for us at the moment. The poor thing felt bad for suggesting it as he felt he put me in a position he shouldn't have! (pardon the pun!) 

I wanted to say.... it'll get better once baby comes along, but I don't want to say that just in case it takes a while to get back into it after birth! It's weird... normally I would just lie awake and it really mess with my head... I feel liberated being able to say something on here... even if no one responds... I've got it off my chest! ;)

Okay.... cake awaits! I better get some before I fall asleep at the pc!

Nite Debz and Liz! xx


----------



## MummyCat

ah Liz :hugs: it's bound to be one of you that has an issue... with us... it's me! :(

Debz... I'm not so stressed about the labour... my concern is what do I do when I leave the hospital... then what???????? :)


----------



## wanababy

Things can only get better eh!? Things will settle down for everyone eventually after bubs is settled in and we're all back to 'normal' lol!!

NN Debz & Cat - am gonna hit the sack now....

'See' ya tomoz...Sleep well girls..:hugs:

Liz
xx


----------



## tiggertea

hehehe when we get home from hosp - then the fun REALLY begins Cath :argh:

I agree about getting things off your chest here.... none of my friends hav babies and so just wouldn't understand how :sex: can be anything but fun and exciting so no point talking to them about it :lol: usually stuff i can't take to my best mates i take to my mum.... and yep, i'm close with my mum but i just don't think she needs to hear about the trials and tribulations of her daughters sex life :rofl:
there's always understanding with the bnb ladies, and for that? :hugs:


----------



## tiggertea

ok so you're all off to bed..... i was heading that way an hour ago..... might just go now or i'll end up sitting here all night talking to myself.... could end up being a bit of a :muaha: moment! 

nitey nite ladies!


----------



## tiggertea

OMG I'm still awake :confused:

TMI alert by the way so if you're about to have your brekkie - skip on past this post! :rofl:

Had some horrible pains in the guts there for an hour or so, and just been and had a right good "clear-out" of the bowels :shock: hoping it's just "A" clear-out as opposed to "THE" clear-out. had some BH since but nothing too painful/regular! Not overly worried to be honest (surprising since i've been a bag of nerves lately!!) but just thought I'd post anyways since I'm obv not going to be sleeping anytime soon :grr:


----------



## LisaM

morning all! :hi:

Well i am now in single digits!! only 9 days to go, i cannot believe it! :happydance: :happydance: :happydance:

Tigger, hope your late night clear out made you feel better!
Good luck at appointment today Katie x
Good luck anyone else for whatever they have going on today (i miss so much of whats going on in this thread!)
Has anyone heard from Katy since she went to the doctor for her headaches? or did i miss that bit too??!!

xx


----------



## katycam

Morning Everyone :)

Lisa im here! Doctor said im ok, just need bed rest. That sucks. Going to go out in a sec to get a puzzle so i have something to do.

Beans baby is cute, congrats to her and kate for having their babies.

I want mine now!!

Got woken up at half 5, my phone was ringing and it was luke, he said he misses me lots and wants to come home. I wish he could. He's made a bet that Bean will be here by sunday eeek.


----------



## rita lewis

So I had my first lo 8 years ago via a c-section... they did a membrane sweep at 37 weeks. 2 days later, my waters broke, they put me on the drip and even though contractions came thick and fast i didnt dilate at all... ended up being a c-section...
Well, I saw my consultant at 35 weeks and she explained if I go overdue iIcannot be on the drip or gel, because of previous c-section, so the only way is:
membrane sweep
breaking my waters (if by then I am 3 or 4 cm dilated)...

I really want to try to have this bubba naturally, but feel like things just arent happening (no BH or other signs)... she already booked an appointment for the 17th of march ( i will be 41+5) to discuss things if bubba is not out...

what would you do in my position? i though i might ask midwife next week to check me and if favourable to do a membrane sweep at 40 weeks... 

what does eveyone think?
xx


----------



## katycam

WOOOOOO LAST BOX :)
didnt even notice!!!


----------



## Phoenix

wanababy said:


> Fine thanks jojo, bloody men!!! - my OH was fit to be strung up on Saturday after his 6 pints! Gets a personality transplant or leaves himself IN the bar and an aggressive maniac COMES OUT the bar..Its just not fair - especially me being pg.
> 
> But I have told him - the drink goes or he does...SIMPLES!!

You'd think at this stage he'd be voluntarily giving up, or at least cutting down. The last time I went out for a drink was at the end of January, when work had a supplier over from Korea and went out for a meal, the last purely social visit to the pub was mid-january. There's not even any beer in the house.

Plus, if he knows he gets aggressive when he's had a few, he *really* should be laying off, especially at this stage.

:hug:


----------



## Phoenix

MummyCat said:


> Yeah... I love his smoking jacket :) or dressing gown... whatever you'd like to call it! :)

Definitely a smoking jacket.

Can well imagine him sat in his massive armchair in front of a roaring fire, cigar in one hand, glass of brandy in the other, reading. :rofl:


----------



## jms895

Morning ladies and gent!

Rita, I know it sounds silly but try and give yourself a bit of a sweep in a few weeks?
I hope you go naturally hun! :hugs:

Katy get your feet up if you should be resting!

Katie went hosp last night I text her this morning, BP high again she going back later and will update us all in a bit but bubs should be induced in next couple of days ! :D


----------



## KatienSam

sorry to read and run on a few of you i will try and go back over later on.

I had a hospital trip at 1.30am as i woke up feeling very strange, heart pulpatations (sp?) pains sweating etc, they said go straight in so we did, BP was 122/96 :shock: i threw up and had a bit of a 'loose stool' put on the ECG baby was ok, my BP started to settle, doc came to check on me, reflexes were brisk, took blood and told i was staying in for induction first thing, which i said no i wanted some sleep and had appointment with consultant tomorrow about induction so they did BP again and it had gone down a bit to about 89 i think so they let me go home (by 4am!)

came home went to sleep, got hospital at 10.30 to check BP again and then consultant at 3pm.

while i was there (on labour ward this time :shock: we heard a baby being born (at 3.20am lol) the mum did so well sam and i was really impressed with the no screaming just a couple of moans and then heard him start crying - amazing :cloud9:

anyway better dash to hospital again :dohh: xx


----------



## katieandbump

Hey girls how is everyone? Has anyone else got bad sickness and indegestion it seems to be never ending wake up - feel sick - eat something to stave off sickness - then i get the indegestion and have to take calcium carbonate tablets to make it go but then they make me sick so i'm then feeling rly sick, have a horrible taste in my mouth and have the burning feeling arggggghhhhhhh!!!!! stop squashing me baby lol. xx


----------



## katycam

I dont want to put my feet up though, its sooo boring!! Im only going to pop out quickly then stay in for the rest of day.

Good Luck Katie :) xx


----------



## katieandbump

Good luck katie hope it goes well. Might have been nerves or something that made BP accelerate, glad it settled more. x


----------



## jms895

Katienbump - yes indigestion kept me up all last night, gaviscon next to the bed and felt like I was gonna choke in my sleep not nice :hugs: Its only just started up again though...

KatienSam good luck hun xxxx


----------



## Dani_b

morning all. got mw this afternoon so will see if baby is stil head down or if she has gone back to breech. 

had a bit of a better sleep last night but still not as good as usual.

congrats on the new march babies that have arrived


----------



## jms895

Morning Dani x


----------



## wanababy

Phoenix said:


> wanababy said:
> 
> 
> Fine thanks jojo, bloody men!!! - my OH was fit to be strung up on Saturday after his 6 pints! Gets a personality transplant or leaves himself IN the bar and an aggressive maniac COMES OUT the bar..Its just not fair - especially me being pg.
> 
> But I have told him - the drink goes or he does...SIMPLES!!
> 
> You'd think at this stage he'd be voluntarily giving up, or at least cutting down. The last time I went out for a drink was at the end of January, when work had a supplier over from Korea and went out for a meal, the last purely social visit to the pub was mid-january. There's not even any beer in the house.
> 
> Plus, if he knows he gets aggressive when he's had a few, he *really* should be laying off, especially at this stage.
> 
> :hug:Click to expand...

Awww thanks Phoenix :hugs:

Nice to have a mans opinion!! You're right though and I've told him all this, but its because he doesn't drink much, he can't handle it when he does have a 'few'!! And then the nastiness comes out...I've told him its bad enough at the minute (me being pg) and I WILL NOT put up with it - especially when bubs is here....Time will tell.....

:hug:

Liz
xx


----------



## wanababy

Good luck katie and Dani with your apps today :hugs:

Hi everyone else :wave:

Have a good day peeps....I've got my breastfeeding workshop to go to this aft - should be interesting!

Liz
xx


----------



## katycam

Luke does that alot, he doesnt drink often but when he does he goes mental and we end up rowing, on our birthday in november he ended up spending the night in a police cell. I have asked him to give up drinking but he wont.
I suppose now he is in afghan he cant drink anyway so im hopefull he will come back and decide not to bother anymore!


----------



## mummymadness

Morning ladies :).

can you believe its March on Sunday whoooo we have done sooo well ladies .

Katie good luck with your appointment , It sounds like you may be leaving hospital with baby :).

Debz hope you managed to get some sleep in the end .

Mmmmmm i like the conversation of cake sounds very yummy .

I got to get layla ready for school but for the life of me cannot find her book bag lol .
im hoping all this walking is helping baby along . xxxxxxxxxxxx .


----------



## KatienSam

just had BP done again and its 144/96 :( time to get this baby out. the doc said its because im so small my body cant cope with carrying the baby much longer so consultant may do it today as its not safe to keep baby in there or he may do it tomorrow or wednesday morning, depends on my BP when i get to the clinic to see him :(

going to have a sleep now and see what happens later, i know i should be excited but this is all very scary for me now. i dont feel right and i want to feel ok for the birth so it doesnt get complicated!

xx


----------



## mummymadness

Katie hun try stay calm , I know its easier said than done ... But if you try stay calm and not panick you will have not the birth you planned but a very lovely calm one .

Im here anytime if you need a chat hun , And super good luck today . xxxx .


----------



## KatienSam

im trying to stay calm, i have the quilt on the sofa for a few hours kip then im going to get my stuff together just in case he says im staying in. 

:hugs:

we have another march baby :D kateqpr had her little bundle - how cool!

xx


----------



## tiggertea

good luck katie hun - we'll all be thinking of you this afternoon :hugs:


----------



## lolly101

Katie good luck hun..you so nearly at 40 weeks anyway hope all goes how you want it to hun....:hugs:

Well done to Kate and baby Poppy!!:happydance:

MM hope you find Laylas book bag!!! I hate that feeling, its prob under a seat in the car or something!!!

Liz enjoy your workshop...

Dani good luck at your appointment.

Jade are you taking it easy today now or frantically nesting???

I have washed the landing/stairs carpet, been to Tesco and done a bit of hoovering..just gotta dust upstairs now and thats todays list done!!:rofl:
Want so much to put the stuff in Petunias room but Des got some bits to do first....

Has anyone heard from Pip today???oooh next March Mummy maybe???

Debz, hope you slept ok in the end hun..you taking it easy today???


----------



## lolly101

Katie, Holly sends her love too!:hugs:


----------



## tiggertea

Yep taking it easy today. :D being the perfect angel (for now!!!) don't think my house can take anymore cleaning - it may start to dissolve if i use any more products on it! :lol:

sounds like you've been having the same kind of day as i did yesterday though - well done you!


----------



## lolly101

:rofl: Debz I am doing a bit each day so the house feels spotless by the weekend!!! I am finding it hard just to sit down, if I do I get up again cos I think of something else to do!!!:rofl:


----------



## tiggertea

That's exactly how I was yesterday. Even when I went to bed I was thinking "ooooh i should really be doing blah blah blah" :grr: 

You'll get there - a little bit each day is the best way to do it.... if it's all done at once you only have to start again then :rofl:


----------



## lolly101

Exactly!!!!!! :rofl:


Best excuse for extra pudding today - PANCAKES!!!!:rofl:


----------



## tiggertea

woooooo! love pancake day...... although i ALWAYS eat too many :blush: :rofl:

must double check i still have enough ingredients to make em though after my cake baking notion on sunday!! if not i may need to make an emergency trip to the shops!


----------



## icculcaz

mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm pancakes.
my guts hate me today... think ive anally given birth to 15lb twins........ not nice... i now have a craving for cake. mmmmmmmmmmmmm caaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaake... may go make one......

woo on kateqpr on the birth of poppy. :)

latest on finn n bean is that hes had to have a transfusion to help with the jaundice. :s


----------



## tiggertea

aw poor Finn. hope he's ok and bean too - i know she'll be worrying!


----------



## tiggertea

ooooooh i meant to say too. i had a strange dream when i did eventually drift off last night..... wonder if it means anything!

I was in with consultant and signing lots of forms etc to say things had been explained to me (what was explained i don't know!) when the 20wk scan lady appeared at the door saying i hadn't signed off on my scan (this was a dream remember - i didn't actually have to sign all tis stuff in real life!!!) so she handed me 3 pages to "read thru and sign if i agreed".... in my dream i read thru all the technical mumbo jumbo that i didn't understand and on the last page i got to a section where it said "Sex: male"
Now, we stayed firmly on team yellow all along but I've had an inkling bubs is a boy all along - was just weird that in my dream it was there in black and white. :rofl:


----------



## HannahGraceee

:shock:
10 march mummies! 
Im getting scared now..


----------



## mummymadness

Ooooo you girls make me tired just reading about the cleaning lol .
Im soooo tired for some reason cannot be bothered and i know the house needs doing lol .

Walked layla to school MInus book bag Ooooppps , I found it when i got home under the sofa lol .

Im hoping that the thread is quiet as every one is getting ready to have theese babies :) .

I forgot Pancake day , So were having jelly and ice cream for pud late instead lol . xxxx .


----------



## katycam

Back from shopping now im knackered! Went over all funny in sainsburys so had to go have a sit down :( one day i'll listen to the doctor and actually do what she says.

Also noticed just now, i was reading my notes and from my last appt 2 weeks ago it says 4/5 engaged, what does that mean?

And also TMI is it anything to worry about getting loads of creamy white discharge?

Everything is happening at moment!!


----------



## jms895

Ooooh I forgot it was pancake day :dohh:

Just had lunch, been shopping and done some washing lolly, may have a kip and then crack on with the assignment :cry: I cant be arsed with it.

Will do some cleaning tomorrow :D

Katie i will be thinking of you hun, carry on being brave hun :hugs:


----------



## jms895

Katy baby is 1/5 engaged prob and 4/5 palpable, ie 4/5 still able to feel head. I was 2/5 engaged at 34 weeks so maybe now even more :D can you fell him low down?

I have creamy discharge too, its healthy and your bodies way of keeping you clean :D


----------



## katycam

it feels like he is trying to dig his way out!
ive got midwife tomorrow so i'll ask her!


----------



## icculcaz

i so dont miss that!


----------



## mummymadness

kids arghhh Finnley , Not only do i have c beebies on tv he has found the cbeebies website lol lol .

Going for bacon sarnies :) . Be back later hun . xxxx .


----------



## jms895

Enjoy your sarnies Gemma x


----------



## katycam

c beebies website is awesome, i used to get into trouble at school for being on that instead of doing work!


----------



## jms895

Yum Yum I am eating Battenburg cake mmmm :D


----------



## icculcaz

hmpf..... im bein pinned to the settee by small n squeaky.... just rang tax creds up to inform them bout her bein born and im sure alan (tax cred advisor)thought i was heavy breathin


----------



## jms895

Ha ha I hate the tax credit people and the fact they f**** meens test me on last year and not when I am mat leave pay on OH is SSP. Yeah 750 a month to live on...... tossers


----------



## LisaM

afternoon everyone

so has anyone heard from pip? i see shes not been on today ... x

how is katie, is she being induced today?


----------



## jms895

Not heard from Pip, I will text her.

Hows you Lisa?

I am gonna go for a kip now for an hour am shatterd x


----------



## katycam

im going for a kip too, my head is hurting again :(


----------



## LisaM

im not bad jade, went to aquanatal this morning then been out walking around all day so my back is killing me now!

how are you, are you enjoying mat leave yet? x


----------



## Dani_b

hi all.
mw appointment went well. wee was clear and babys head is still down and starting to engage. was told that the head might free up again though with this being number 3


----------



## KatienSam

:happydance: im home!

consultant doesnt want to induce me today, he gave me a sweep. im about 3cm dilated and effaced, babys head is fully engaged so he is hoping i will go into labour on my own :happydance: if i dont then i have to go in thursday at 8am for my induction.

He told me to try and relax and that my BP is high but i am fit and healthy so he would prefer me to go on my own, i may have just needed the helping hand (so to speak lol), but he doesnt want to leave me too long with the blood pressure creeping up hence the induction day :D

so now we are waiting :)

i feel sooo much better, knowing all the tightenings and signs were actually doing something and not in my head!

i will have my baby by the weekend! :happydance:


----------



## icculcaz

i am now officially podged....4 pancakes... mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## tiggertea

katie - glad all went well with consultant! :hugs: fab news! hope you go all on your own soon x

jade - any news on pip?


i just had my friend round there for a few hours. was great catching up lol. she's usually a bit of a wild child - thought she'd never settle down, but she was all full of talk about her and her OH talking about getting a house and settling down :happydance: seems silly for me to be getting excited about that but honestly, i'm just soooo glad she's found a lovely guy who treats her well.... her ex's are all complete wasters!


----------



## Shifter

:hi: guys.

Jade - I put your guess for jojo on the spreadsheet.

Katie - I am so glad you have a sensible consultant!

My mw appointment went well this morning. She gave me my homebirth kit to take home, bubs is 4/5 engaged. She reckons events of yesterday morning were a warm up and when I told her about my mega relaxation Sunday night she agreed that body thought it was time! She expects me to go by end of the week and as her student is really wanting to see my birth could I please go into labour in the next two days as they're not on duty Fri-Sun :rofl::rofl:

Mum been here all day again, keeping me company and we went shopping in Leeds this afternoon. Got my nursing bras from Bravissimo and new towels from Next! Got lots of niggles now after walking around town for a couple of hours!

Rita - I would talk to your mw and/or consultant about your options. I think it's great that you want a natural birth and you should definitely have that option open to you. You might want to check out the VBAC website: https://www.vbac.co.uk/

Got to take cat to vet in morning as he keeps bringing up his food :cry:

Right off again now to pop to Waterstones to buy parenting books! And then make pancakes!!!!!!!! :wohoo:

ttfn


----------



## tiggertea

ooooh Holly! your MW obv feels things are about to happen soon for you! could it be we'll have you and Katie both with bubs by the end of the week?! :yipee: lol i'm getting all excited for everyone now!!!


----------



## KatienSam

yay for lots of babies coming!!! isnt it exciting! i have decided to turn off my mobile so i can really relax and keep my BP low.

so text buddies i wont reply for next few days until baby is here! but i will be online daily :)

just been for a walk around the park with OH and woofter :D

xx


----------



## icculcaz

oki doki missus :)


----------



## tiggertea

enjoy your erst and relaxation katie - in just 2 days time it will all be a distant memory! :yipee: bubs will be here to keep you more than busy!!!


i just popped back on to share the fact i've just lost quite a large amount of plug.... well, it was alot compared to anything previous anyways!!! :shock: and the BH are really strong at the mo!


----------



## icculcaz

ooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooh


----------



## KatienSam

its all go in here now eh!! xx


----------



## icculcaz

aye... oooohhhhhhh


----------



## mummymadness

Oooooo its all go go go here .

Debz good luck hun get bouncing and walking whoooo :) .

Katie 3cm is great news, You know 3cm is considered Active labour :) .. You will have bubs by tommorrow me thinks the sweep will help too i imagine .

Glad every one is soooo close , Im going backwards today . Gone from feeling tired and ready to quiet chirpy and even forgetting i was pregnant (An episode trying to fix my car dont ask lol) .
Oscar is not budging , Iam 1 million % sure he will be overdue .. But thats ok i have come to quietly except that all my babies come 6 days overdue lol .

As long as you ladies stick around ill stay sane , Finnleys in bed and laylas quiet on the sofa whoooooooooooooo peace at last . xxx .


----------



## Logiebear

Everything is getting so exciting now. Can't wait to see all your babies. It is amazing that we have spent so much time talking about these little bumps and now they are finally coming!!:happydance:


----------



## icculcaz

aye... who do we guess at being the most overdue then?


----------



## jojo1974

whooooooooo dont come on for a bit and its all go how exciting , well im not sure im aving bh or the real thing lol xxx


----------



## jms895

Katie I am so pleased for youy hun that things are started to move on!! Wohoo 3cm how exciting and your baby 'girl' will be here for Friday! :dance:

Shifter thanks for adding my guess

Lisa I am loving it thanks just woke up from a nap!

Just got a text back from pip she is ok and asked for news on everyone.

I have got mega indigestion again! I am getting it alot now :(
I want me baby!

Debz how exciting do you think owt is happening? xx


----------



## jms895

icculcaz said:


> aye... who do we guess at being the most overdue then?

Out of 'us lot' or the whole March lot?

Me prob :lol:


----------



## jms895

Pip going Pizzahut tonight and making pancakes but is bouncing away and has lost a load of plug! fingers crossed Pip, surely Sienna is on her way soon now :D


----------



## icculcaz

us lot :)


----------



## icculcaz

i want pizza hut!!!!!!!!


----------



## jms895

me too Caz xx


----------



## wanababy

Hi girls!!

Ooh it is getting sooo close now, I've not even had any niggles :( but listening to everyone elses is making it seem so real & scary now :shock:

Glad I went to the b/feeding workshop - it was really interesting - I suppose we can't get enough info at the moment eh? We had to demonstrate with dolls lol!!

I reckon I'll go over - have always had that feeling - don't know why??

Got some raspberry leaf tea today in the hope of starting something? I got the teabags - how many cups a day is recommended, is it 3? Its not too bad actually, tastes better than I expected!!

Good luck Katie - take things easy and I hope 'this is it' and the bp stays down!!!!

Then maybe pip next??

:hugs:

Liz
xx


----------



## jms895

Liz seeing as you are past term I wouldnt have thought alot of the tea would hurt you, its before 32 weeks they say not to use. I have 2 a day but when I reach term It will be more :D


----------



## MummyCat

Hello everyone!

Thanks Liz and Debz for chatting last night, I ended up going to get my tea and cake and then watched some tv until about 2am! Finally did get some rest but had a busy day today. Car passed it's MOT hurrah (and only cost me £60 in total! yey!) Attended a leaving lunch for a colleague who's been made redundant, did some extra training for my replacement at work... and visited my neighbour and her 5 week old twins! (Am knackered now!)

I can't believe that it's all go on here.... best wishes to Pip, Katie, Holly, Lisa and Debz who all look likely to have little one's soon! 

Hope Finn is better soon and that Deb and Jim can take him home! 

Phoenix.... I agree... def smoking jacket and could so see him in front of fire with cigar and brandy! :rofl: I really hope they find their marketing campaign successful so they come up with more ideas for Alexandr! Small things - small minds... I know! :)

xxx


----------



## jojo1974

hi ladies can you help me plz been getting tightnings for the last hour every 10 mins is the normal ? there not really painfull just pressure like feelings


----------



## MummyCat

Hey Jojo - I'd keep an eye on the timings... if they start becoming more regular and stronger... then call the hospital! Also keep an eye on fetal movements and a look out for any show/plug/waters 

That's the advice I was given by the hospital when we called up a week ago with tightenings and cramps every 5 min apart!


----------



## jojo1974

thanx mummy cat iv had pains on and off all day xxxxxx


----------



## tiggertea

ah i dunno - been having some crampy BH, but nothing that i wouldn't class as "normal"....

just packed hubby off to work with the promise i'll call if there's anything even remotely suspicious to report... but honestly? I don't think there will be! I think I'll be the last one standing in March Mums at this rate.... :rofl: i think bub will be a real tease and keep me guessing!


----------



## Shifter

Good plan Katie, I might do that if nothing has happened by the end of the week! Should help get into that relaxed place.

Congrats on the plug Debz.

jojo - keep an eye on it, it may be warm ups.

I'm a big fan of comparethemeerkat too! I went on there as soon as I saw the ad, couldn't help myself! What a genius ad campaign.


----------



## lolly101

Jojo I had tightenings like that on saturday, I was timing them at every 7 mins and it lasted for over 3 hours....keep an eye on them hun...mine eased when I relaxed a bit, I think I had got a bit stressed out cos MIL wouldn't let me do anything!!:rofl:

Debz congrats on plug Woo hoo!!!

Holly, I can't believe you might have your LO by the weekend!! Good job Andy got your pool sorted!!

Katie..good luck hun, hope you go naturally now!

:hugs: to Pip, Caz. Jade, Mummy Cat and everyone else!!

Hubby in bath cos Man U are on TV tonight....he's gonna have them on and I will watch Holby on thurs!!!

I'm gonna look on comparethemeerkat.com now!!:rofl:


----------



## tiggertea

it's all so exciting now. easy seen we're super-close to "our" month! :happydance:

gonna heat the water and have a nice warm bath in a bit. see if that helps the hicks any. have been "doing a pip" and walking up and down the stairs for 10 mins or so, but completely out of puff now so taking a rest :rofl:

that reminds me - i guess i should put all this in my journal too.... hmmmmm i never remember about that thing!!!


----------



## lolly101

Enjoy your bath Debz....
I know what you mean about it being "our" month!! We are top of the tree!!!:muaha:


----------



## jojo1974

well the tightness as stopped but got really bad period pains even top of my legs hurt and my back:cry: , thanx ladies for the advice


----------



## tiggertea

aw jojo :( you getting checked out or just gonna suffer on another while? :hugs:


----------



## jojo1974

just going to suffer for a bit longer lol hows you anyway tigger x


----------



## tiggertea

Hope it all clears up for you soon!


I'm ok thanks :) just had a lovely bath (soaked a bit long - i resemble a prune! :blush:)


----------



## jojo1974

lol i was like that earlier worried oh he thought id got lost :rofl: think men worry more than us


----------



## tiggertea

yep - i agree. it would be worse if they didn't care tough! :)


----------



## pippam116

evening ladies how are we all?


----------



## jojo1974

thats so true tigger


----------



## jojo1974

hi pip not been so good today but hows you ? xxx


----------



## Dani_b

im back from my meal out with the girls. i am full to bursting now..


----------



## tiggertea

hi pip! where you been all day - it's been too quiet without you!!!!

hi dani - did you enjoy ur meal?


----------



## Dani_b

yea it was yummy. scampi and chips followed by sticky toffee pudding with ice cream....


----------



## tiggertea

mmmmmmmmm sounds good!

i'd be happy with a cadbury's crunchie right now tho :rofl: y is it that baby only makes you want something that 1. isn't in the house, and 2. after you get into your pjs and can't be arsed going out again! lol


----------



## pippam116

aww jojo, just caught up, sos to hear that hope it eases for you.

congrats to kate

katie wahoooo congrats hun cant wait for news and pics :hugs:

tigger woooooooooo plug :) and luvin the doin a pip comment :rofl:

hope not missed anyone out ill post again if i have, jade ta for letting girlies know where i was :)

i went on my shoping day every fortnight ona tuesday, killed me, but all done and i cant poss have ne more plug left now im sure. backs in 2, bounced and crawled for hours but dont think she has turned. feeling drained and hoping to get some decent kip. heard form deb_baby earlier, shes not on the net at mo and wanted updating so told her what i remembered. xxx


----------



## tiggertea

lok on the bright side pip - next "shopping day" you'll DEF have sienna in tow! (she couldn't possibly hang on another 2 weeks could she?!?! lol

oh yes - "doing a pip", quite the inspiration you are! :lol:


----------



## jojo1974

right ladies im off to bed feeling shattered and still got a few aches , nn all xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## wanababy

Evening ladies!

I'm jealous - I'm not even getting any hicks! Hoping the tea will help a little?

I bent down to pick something up before and felt a bit damp, it did pop into my head 'waters?' (silly me!) but then realised my pelvic floor is just shot...lol! :rofl:

jojo - hope you feeling bit better soon :hugs:

Dani - glad you enjoyed you meal - sounds lush!!

Just been watching 'mistresses' - I love that programme! Gonna have another cup of 'tea' in a bit before bed...

How many cups a day are you having, if any of you are drinking it?

:hugs:

Liz
xx


----------



## wanababy

nn jojo..x


----------



## tiggertea

nite jojo!

hey liz! i never got round to getting the raspberry leaf tea :blush: ooops!


----------



## mummymadness

I missed loads again lol .
Not been active on the thread this week at all , Dont know whats wrong with me :( .

As for the question qho will go most overdue MeMeMe i bet you lol .

I love comparethemeerkat too , I looked as soon as i saw the advert just had too lol .
I compared Poker Kats lol .

Had another spicy meal for tea tonight lol , And plenty of walking.
Going to buy a Pineapple tommorrow :) . And maybe try the good old sex way :).

Watching some poker no pains today so think i can have a good nights sleep without worry Oscar is comming just yet .

Hope every ones well ? .


----------



## wanababy

tiggertea said:


> nite jojo!
> 
> hey liz! i never got round to getting the raspberry leaf tea :blush: ooops!

By the sounds of it Debz, you won't be needing it!!!x


----------



## tiggertea

i still reckon i'll go a while longer :lol: if i'm honest i don't wanna pop just yet! too scary! :rofl:


----------



## beancounter

Hello again this is Jim on behalf of Deb. Here is a picture from today, his transfusion did what it was supposed to do so and he was more alert today. Hopefully he will continue to improve, and the sooner we can take him home the better...

https://farm4.static.flickr.com/3461/3307759358_7c3c1f18ce.jpg


----------



## mummymadness

Awwwwwwwwww Look at baby finn , Hes sooo adorable .
Glad hes doing well .
And hope you and bean get to take him home real soon Jim . xxx .


----------



## tiggertea

Hey Jim! thanks for the update. Glad Finn is doing well! Hope you and Deb are well too.


----------



## wanababy

Aww thats great news jim....

He is soooo gorgeous, bet you are both so proud :cloud9:

:hugs: x


----------



## MummyCat

jojo hun... hope you're feeling a bit better! :hugs:

Evening Pip, Lolly, Holly, MM, Debz, Liz and Jim ;) Have I missed anyone that's about tonight? Hope not! Such a lovely pic of Finn... glad to hear that things are on the up and hope you get to take bubs home soon! (fingers crossed!!)

Just thought I'd pop on and say hi and goodnight... had such a busy day and I'm trying to get an early night! Fingers crossed I'm shattered enough to sleep through the party baby has at midnight (that will stop!!) 

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## mummymadness

Night Night Mummycat hun hope you sleep well . x .


----------



## tiggertea

hi and bye cath! :hugs: hope you get to sleep quickly!


----------



## wanababy

NN Mummycat - sleep well....:hugs:

liz
xx


----------



## tiggertea

right - think it's almost bedtime..... getting a bit tired and the BH have eased off a little so now seems as good a time as any to give sleep a chance! :lol:

nite nite all! :hugs:


----------



## mummymadness

Night debz . x .


----------



## wanababy

NN Debz...x


----------



## wanababy

nite nite if any1's still up!!!!

Liz
xx


----------



## jms895

Anyone still up?

I am on here wide awake and taking a much needed break from my assignment, I am three quarters of way through and am really proud of the progress I have made this everning. Seeing as its such a boring one on unethical marketing activities. I am writing about binge drinking and all you can drink campaigns etc.....

I have mega indigestion still. Had a few chips at lunch with a cob, sandwich for tea and a slice of cake, thats not alot for me, just not hungry and have drank bloody tea all day will be buzzing and writing this assignment till all hours. At least it will be done though!! :wohoo:

ANyways, hope your tightenings have stopped Debz and Jojo? :hugs: Holly, Liz, Lisa, Lolly, Cat, Dani, MM and KAty sorry if I missed anyone

Pip you are back its so quiet with out you..... I just have Caz mooing at me :rofl:

Jim and Deb baby bean is so cute, I want one!!!!! :cloud9:

Hope Katie is ok and not too stressed and hope bubs comes naturally tomorrow :D
Anyway off to catch up on 3rd Tri for a bit then back to studying, au revoir xx


----------



## mummymadness

hope studying is going well Jade .

Im here still , Finnleys playing up :( .He thinks this is a perfectly normal hour to get up ! .
Iv left him paddying at his stair gate for now... So im sat here listening to what his doin lol.


----------



## tiggertea

i'm up again :hissy: 

hope finnley settles for you soon gemma - maybe he's in cahoots with his little brother to get you into practise for the midnight wakenings!?

go you jade! all that work you got done today! well done! it would send me scatty i think :tease:


----------



## jms895

Thanks ladies, I am proud of myself tonight! Still wide awake too. Just finalising the last question, then it can go I am passed caring now! :lol:

Debz hope the hicks ease up! I get them in bed when I lay on my back expecially, do you?

MM bless you so finnley is being a little monster? Oh the joys and I have all this to look forward to! :D


----------



## tiggertea

mine are usually worst when i lie on my right side.... and that's my best "sleep position" too :rofl: think bub just likes to wind mummy up to be honest!


----------



## jms895

I get palpitations with them sometimes too, even laid on left side. I have to sit up and calm down! I not had many hicks today just a few period type pains when shopping and a bit of back ache....

Ooooh I am gonna love tomorrow waking up knowing my assignment is done and I can crack on with all the other stuff to do in this shit hole :rofl:
Whats your plans tomorrow hun? x


----------



## tiggertea

:rofl: you need a rest day too don't forget! 
ouch - glad i don't get the palpitations..... that would be rather scary!

i have no plans for tomorrow as yet lol. might give the floors another clean, but aside from that... no idea!!!


----------



## jms895

I have posted a bump pic do you think I am small for 36 weeks, i do?

:wohoo: 36 weeks today! one week to term :shock:

Come and clean my house :flower:


----------



## mummymadness

Im pulling my hair out .
I had to bring him down as he got soo loud he was gonna wake layla up , But after about 30 mins took him settled for 10 mins then back screaming again .

Hes not poorly changed his nappy gave him milk put his video on for him even bloody sang to him , the cheeky little sod just doesnt wanna sleep im nackered arghhhhhhhhh .


----------



## tiggertea

off to look at ur bump pic now :) i took one earlier but bluetooth wudnt work on laptop so not got it up yet lol

wooooo! it's gonna fly in! hehehe

i'm keen but i'm not THAT keen that i'm willing to clean other people's houses


----------



## jms895

Thanks Debz

Ahh MM you having a nightmare, bet your knackered hun :hugs: and you got another on the way :) you super mum!


----------



## mummymadness

Hes now screaming his head off in his playpen in the room .
Proper paddy nothing else than a paddy :( . If i didnt have layla i would leave him screaming upstairs all night his driving me to the point of insanity really he is .....


----------



## tiggertea

ur bump is lovely jade - just perfect! and not a stretchie in sight :gun:


aw gemma :( i dunno how i'll cope with situations like that :s


----------



## jms895

Oh dear I dont know what to say hun :( I suppose if you give in he will keep on doing it and its hard as you got Layla too to wake up if he carries on! xxx
:hugs:


----------



## jms895

Debz I got loads of stretchies believe me i just hide them in the photo :lol:


----------



## tiggertea

hmmmmmm only way i can hide mine is under a tshirt :rofl:


----------



## jms895

Debz and MM i not seen your bumps for a while! :D

Hope you ok Gemma?

I gonna make a move soon I got headache as I am tired x


----------



## tiggertea

i took one earlier but havent got it on the computer yet. will prob post in the morning tho!
think i'm gonna make a move too..... go for a little walk round the house, see if i can't get these hicks to settle long enough to sleep :)

hope the headache disappears for ya jade

and gemma, i hope finnley starts behaving soon!

nn girlies!!!


----------



## jms895

Look forward to seeing your bump tomorrow Debz

Night night ladies :hugs: am pooped! x


----------



## lousielou

Morning ladies! Hope you all slept well... I can't believe some of you are stilll up past 9pm- I struggle to make it that far! :) Hope you all have fab Wednesdays, will try to pop back on later xx


----------



## katycam

Morning All :) Hope you all slept better than me! I was weeing all night grrrr.
Got midwife today so will be back on later. 
Made yummy fajitas last night for dinner, couldnt be bothered with pancakes so going to have them today instead! I have pancakes alot anyways!


----------



## KatienSam

Morning all!!!

Hope everyone is ok, seems to be lots going on at the moment for people!

Jojo - i think it was you that had regular tightenings and then period pains? If so, i had them for weeks and got frustrated and it turns out im effaced and 3cm dilated so i wouldnt worry if they ease off, they will have done something :hugs:

+3cm is active labour, but i think only when my tightenings are regular??? i dont really know, my body is trying its best to do something but not enough to make things regular! Bless it, it will remember next time lol

Little Finn is gorgeous isnt he!?!!! They must be so happy!

I have been getting more pains more often but nothing regular yet, they are more intense tightenings with some nice juicy period pains - its great fun lol

im going to keep as active as i can today but with rests so my BP stays stable, so bit of cleaning 1 room at a time then rest (OH is going to help me and make sure i rest), then maybe a little walk later on the clifftop with the woof. I think he knows something is going on because he is a cuddle monster at the moment :cloud9:

what has everyone else got planned for the day?

I will have to go take a pic of my bump because by the end of play tomorrow it prob wont be here! :cry: i will miss it, its weird to think my bump will turn into a baby... Sam and I were discussing it and both agreed you dont think of the bump as the baby, we keep saying 'when baby is here' but it has been here all the time just behind a bit of skin.. it already experiences the dog, the hoover, our routine, our laughing and voices... yet we seem to think it will all be new to baby!

anywho... enough of my chatting lol


----------



## Shifter

I just realised that I haven't been doing my pelvic floor exercises, but every time I read the words "pelvic floor" on here I reflexively start doing them :rofl:

Isn't Finn just the cutest little thing! Check him out making eye contact with the camera!

Andy was cute this morning, he snuggled down and spoke to the bump, he said "Hi baby. It's safe to come out now. We want to meet you and mummy is very tired from carrying you now." :cloud9:

I'm taking cat to the vet now as he's been very :sick: the last few days :cry:

Hope everyone else is well. Katie - good luck getting things going today hun! Try getting your OH to talk to your thighs, babies are thought to move towards a familiar voice... :rofl:


----------



## KatienSam

ha ha ha i just read the first line of that and started doing pelvic floor :rofl:

my OH wont go near that area at the moment, especially as he knows its 'opening' :dohh:

xx


----------



## pippam116

morning ladies, doing lots of cooking this morning, hope everyone ok :hugs:

single digits tomoz :happydance:


----------



## KatienSam

wow pip you may get to single digits! Sienna is really comfy in there :)

cant believe im on 5 days to go, remember when it was 100's!!

x


----------



## pippam116

heheh, not so comfy for me, my back really hurts and all this bouncing crawling isnt turning her, its alright my midwife saying one good turn and she'll be out, just makes me think how close i am, but no matter how much i do she dont budge, so looks like waiting till sweep time and she might turn then, her position is just so awkward that she aint budging, even sat on ball on laptop, dont sit on sofa ne more as i get too comfy and back all relaxed. 

just put sausage caserole in the slow cooker, and jacket spuds in the oven for lunch time, cheese and salad i think or maybe chicken supreme mmmmmmmmmm, lol.. have appointment with oral surgeon this evening , have a sitter in so dh can take me, i hate going so maybe will send me into labour lmfao.

Katie it wont be long now hun xxxxxxx


----------



## jojo1974

hi all my pains have stopped now they went on for over 4 hrs last night , still dont feel my self iv well and truley ad enough now , dont think i could last another 4 weeks :cry: hope you all ok , katie try not to do to much :hug: pip you making me hungry lol xxxxxxxx


----------



## MummyCat

morning all! 

I had a better night sleep thanks, although think I did too much yesterday as trying to get up in the night for the loo was agony... my entire body aches! :cry:

Jade.. congrats on getting your assignment finished, Debz, sorry to hear you're having trouble sleeping! Hope those hicks eased off! MM... your poor little man, hope he let you get some sleep in the end!

Katie I can't believe you're so close, it must be such a crazy feeling! I keep thinking I'll be seeing baby news for you when I next log on! Pip hun I hope Sienna makes a turn soon! Holly, Andy seems so sweet! At least you both made it to Wednesday, so now home birth is on!! Hurrah!!!

I'm off to visit a friend this morning and then plan on cleaning this afternoon (albeit slowly! :rofl: ) So catch you all later! Have a fabulous afternoon... tons of baby :dust: to you all! (Haven't used that since wishing for BFP's in TTC forum!)


----------



## pippam116

awww jojo it will fly by., :hugs: im hungry too


----------



## Dani_b

morning all.
its nice and sunny here at the moment but bet its freezing out.
not much planned for today appart from taking DD to nursery this afternoon. at least daddy is off work so i dont have to waddle up there


----------



## wanababy

Morning girls!

Well I have backache from hell! Feels like the bottom half of my body is trying to detach itself from me...ow! Have just put new mattress on bed so maybe its that???

For all you 'cleaners' out there, just thought I'd mention, Tesco's have the flash wipes and Dettol spray half price (i got some yesterday!) and a box of 6 packs of Johnsons baby wipes (63 pack) for £4.50-which I got aswell...2 carry packs of pampers for £13.50 also, for those of you 'stocking up' - like me! I do love a bargain! Boots have the 3 for 2 on carry packs aswell - but those of you in parenting club will already know.

Got to get a move on, I have docs app (not pg related) so will be back on later..

jojo hope you're feeling better soon :hugs:

Aww shifter (your OH) bless him!

Jade - well done on your assignment :happydance:

Pip - hope your back eases - its awful isn't it?:hugs: Enjoy your casserole..mmmmmm

Katie - good luck with progress!!

Sorry if I've missed any1:blush:

Have a great day everyone whatever you do...

Liz
xx


----------



## lolly101

Morning!!!

I have just started doing pelvic floors too!!!:rofl: 

Katie good luck today, hope you get moving hun, can't wait to see those pics of your little "girl". I now what you mean about baby being a bump! I read about all the others having babies and I still can't imagine this time next week we are gonna meet her!!! Sometimes I can imagine it and others I can't!!! I am hungry too!!! I can't believe it ...I can't start eating yet!!:rofl:

Holly that is so sweet of Andy, Des was doing that last night, he was telling her how much we all love her and we want to meet her now!! 

Thank you Jim for the photo of Finn, he is sooo cute. I hope him and Bean are home with you soon.

Jojo hope you feel better soon hun..:hugs:

MummyCat enjoy visiting your friend!

Pip I reckon you will have Sienna soon hun....she does sound snug in you tho!! I bet she'll be here Saturday!! that sausage casserole sounds scrummy!!!

Well today I have done the washing, cleaned the windows, the paintwork in Petunias room, and I just have the dusting left to do down here... so not too bad today!!!

MM I hope you managed to get Finnley back to sleep..God I remember those nights with Dan!! We used to cheat and just put him in bed with us!!!

Jade glad you got your assignment done:happydance:

Debz, hope you slept too hun...:hugs:

I really miss Dan at the mo when he is at school, I wanna keep him here with me...He is very cuddly at the moment..We have got him some lego from Petunia to give him next week...he loves lego...


----------



## Shifter

Jade - that assignment doesn't sound boring to me! :rofl: Well done on getting through it, not long to go now! I'm hoping bubs does arrive soon so I can go to my graduation!


----------



## lolly101

When is your graduation Holly??


----------



## lillysmum

morning march mummies!!!

Hope you are all well, btw that casserole sounds truely scrumptious! Got me thinking about what i can have for lunch but unfortunately the only thing i seem to want these days is bloody curry!

Sorry to hear some of you girls arent getting a good nights sleep, I can certainly empathise with you as my nights sleep are roughly 4/5hours tops evern though i get to my bed at 10pm........ i'm currently 3/5ths engaged and hoping that i'll be told at my midwife app today i'm a bit further on than that - my pelvis hurts so much with my SPD and my ankles, feet and legs are all swollen and sore :(


----------



## pippam116

liz it flippin hurts lol, :hugs: so know how ya feel chick 

sausage caserole smells divine, i could easily lift lid off nick some juices and mushrooms off the top and dunk a chunk of granery bread in it, but dh said he will be checking :rofl: cos hes making mash with loads of cracked black pepper later, omggggggggg i want it now lol. done my cleanin deads for the day, just got a few pile sof ironing to put away in girls room, that can flipin wait


----------



## mummymadness

Morning ladies ..

Hope every ones well , I hope you graduation goes well holly when is it hun ? .

Good luck to every one in single digits .

Pip i hope sienna isnt too comfy hun lol .

Finnley finally got to sleep at 3am !!!!! , Bloody 3am .
He is doing teribble 2s with a vengance i tell you lol , Its ever so hard, As i believe if i go show him attention every time he screams then he will keep screaming but on the other hand i cannot leave him screaming too long as poor layla is right next door to him and she has school in the morning .
Allso i wish i could just put him in our bed but he just plays when we do that .
we just baught him down after an hour of screaming! , And put him in his playpen down here untill he cried himself to sleep .. Then carried him to bed .

Hes normally such a great sleeper really good , Hes not poorly .Mum thinks its because he knows baby is comming soon he is scared of change so is playing up , My theroy is "Hes just been a little sod and doing horrid 2s lol" .

Anyway hope every ones well . xx .


----------



## pippam116

aww MM, we had that with Leila, lil buggers eh, 

try get some kip. if thats at all possible lol :hugs:

and lalalal lalalalal lalalalla she's comfy lol, :(


----------



## katycam

Hello everyone,
Been to midwife, she says ive got symptoms of pre eclampsia, sent off my blood so i have to phone hospital in morning and see what they say :(
x


----------



## lillysmum

booo to pre-eclampsia, i had that last time katy...


----------



## mummymadness

I hope its not PE Katy hun , Hope results are good tommorrow . xx .

Pip , Dont you think its hard with the 2nd , I find i cannot parent the way i want to the way i did with layla as i have to think about her too ... This parent malarky is sooo confusing .
layla never really did horrid 2s so its all new teritory to me lol .
Hes happilly tucking in to some chicken nuggets right now non the wiser he had me up all night little devil lol .

When iv taken layla to school gonna get an hour in bed :) . xxxx .


----------



## pippam116

dont blame you hun, well leila is 3 now, and much better than was, but still doing it, she has these tantrums but she holds her breath then screams like she is being murdered, and then cos she has got her self so wound up starts screaming i need a wee and unless ur on top of a loo u got a pissed thorugh leila HMMMM, not as much now, but oh god, if i see a tantrum coming at home i just grab her and run to the loo and she sits on it till shes finished lmao.

nothing works like it did with Chloe, though i put leila on the front door step 2 days ago and closed the fornt door, she stopped crying in 3 seconds flat came in said sorry and tidied up the mess she was forcing on her sister to tidy up so may have a new stratergy with her. grrrrrr

and im having another girl :rofl:

know what they like hun, :hugs:

hope you get some shut eye!


----------



## icculcaz

mooooo! im narked off as stayed in this mornin as mw was comin n she still not here. i got to walk into mexbro to get a few bits for tea n now looks like the stew im wanting for tea will have t get postponed til tmz. not happy, gonna ring her up in a bit n kick off. latest on bean is that finns down to 2 lamps but still in neonatal unit


----------



## pippam116

aww caz stupid mw eahh think we not go nuffin to do :lol: thanks for update on bean,

katy hope ur results are clear :hugs:


----------



## katycam

i hope so too, my bp is high now apparantly.
just have to see what happens i guess....


----------



## tiggertea

katy hope the bloods come back with better news tomorrow!

morning ladies!

can't remember everything that was said, but do know alot of you are feeling rather uncomfy so :hugs:

gemma - finnley sounds like he's being a proper little rascal. hopefully he'll sleep better for ya tonight.


Eventually got to sleep last night after 3, then woke up withe the most horrendous heartburn at 4, 5.30, 7.30, then 9.45. at that point i gave up and got up again. Having a few niggley pains this morning again, so gonna take myself for a sit down and watch last Saturday's Home and Away omnibus in a mo! :lol: lazy debz!


----------



## Phoenix

Afternoon ladies.

Looks like I may well be wrong about the baby arriving today. :cry: I've been predicting that it would (about 2 weeks before EDD) for quite a while now.

Probably just wishful thinking though. I've got my work to a stage where I could happily leave it for someone else to finish, and really just want to have 2 weeks at home with wife & baby. My mum & sis are due to be driving up from Essex when the baby arrives too, which is something else to look forward to.

Oh well, can't have everything. :hissy:


----------



## tiggertea

It's only lunchtime yet - there's still time for your prediction to come into play! :winkwink:


----------



## Phoenix

tiggertea said:


> It's only lunchtime yet - there's still time for your prediction to come into play! :winkwink:

This is true. There's talk of getting the birth pool set up tonight and seeing if that helps get things going.

I know it's daft to be this impatient, baby will come when it's ready, but I can't help myself.


----------



## tiggertea

have a "practice run" with the filling it and getting in etc, might let your OH's body know everything is "ready" for her to go now!


----------



## KatienSam

hope your results are clear katy, i had all the signs of PE but i havent got it so dont worry yourself until you get the results. Spend some time chilling in bed watching films to try and bring BP down.

My OH has just come home with a big Ernest Jones bag with a present from baby for me... he is going to have it engraved 'To Mummy love Louie/Ella' once we know who its from :cloud9: its a very expensive hand made watch :shock: - its beautiful :cry: (can time all the babys feeds now lol)

He has given me some money to get him something, i think i will get him a watch too!

how sweet!

still no more signs really, just needing to poo and wee lots :dohh: occasional pains and tightenings. looks like i will be going in at 8am for a bit of extra help :hissy:

xx


----------



## LisaM

afternoon, how is everyone today?

hope there is some baby news before the day is out!! 

i swear if i didnt know any better i would say that i am about to get my period! just feels that way, i am not looking forward to those days again :rofl: :rofl:

x


----------



## KatienSam

Phoenix it is not daft to be impatient! Blimey i have been in tears and all sorts, its a very frustrating and emotional time lol

xx


----------



## tiggertea

Katie :hugs: there's still time yet to go all on your own hun! :D the constant trips to the loo can only be a good sign right?
your new watch sounds lovely! :cloud9: for ya!


----------



## Shifter

Phoenix said:


> My mum & sis are sue to be driving up from Essex when the baby arrives too, which is something else to look forward to.

pmsl... can't... stop....

Ah dear *wipes tears from eyes*.... sorry :hug:

Lolly & Gemma - my graduation is 28th March. Ever since I found that out I have been hopeful of bubs arriving a week or two early to give us a bit more time to recover and get breast feeding established so I can leave bubs with Andy to feed if necessary while I go parade on the platform and have photos taken!! But at the same time I am so expecting to go all the way to 42+ weeks and have to miss graduation while I'm in labour or sat in bed recovering! :rofl:

Katy - hope it's not PE hun :hugs:

Katie - your OH sounds like such a sweetheart! 

My mum has left me alone this afternoon and much as I love having her around I am really glad to have a little bit of time and space to myself


----------



## Phoenix

tiggertea said:


> have a "practice run" with the filling it and getting in etc, might let your OH's body know everything is "ready" for her to go now!

Yeah, did that at the weekend, and promptly had a false alarm the next morning.

Wonder if it'll work a second time... :blush:


----------



## lillysmum

back from midwife baby is still at 3/5th, had hoped he'd moved down by now but she said she could barely feel any of the head so i think that a good thing.

am currently sitting on my birthing ball bouncing around and sipping rasp leaf tea


----------



## Shifter

lillysmum said:


> back from midwife baby is still at 3/5th, had hoped he'd moved down by now but she said she could barely feel any of the head so i think that a good thing.
> 
> am currently sitting on my birthing ball bouncing around and sipping rasp leaf tea

Heh. Keep at it. But if you want to get contractions going pineapple is a better bet (raspberry leaf doesn't do anything to kick start things, it just helps make things work more efficiently when they do start).


----------



## mummymadness

Oooohhh Lillysmum sounding good hun .

Phoenix your not silly were all at the impatient stage now we want our babies lol .

Holly hope you go before graduation and get to enjoy it hun .

Katy just think by tommorrow evening probably you will be holding your little baby how do you feel ? . The watch sounds lovely .

Still havent had any sleep but Finnley is been quiet good well as good as he knows how to be any way lol .
Pip you and your kids sounds sooooo much like my 2 allthow finnley still so young and hard to disciplin , Once he gets to the age where he wont wonder off pmsl ill try the doorstep trick :) .
I allways knew 3 kids would be hard work , But since hes started playing up its hard reality just how hard it will be arghhhhh .
Im kind of jelous of all the ladies having there first babies , I miss that feeling i had with layla .

Why could he just do horrid 2s when he was 2 not bloody 19 months lol .

Anyway rant over hope every ones well . xxxx .


----------



## Shifter

:hugs: Gemma, I hope Finnley gets over this difficult stage quickly for you hun.


----------



## katycam

yummy just had pizza express with mum for lunch :)
wasnt allowed a pudding though boooo!


----------



## KatienSam

MM - :shock: 

I wonder what time i will have little one... If im already 3cm dilated and effaced then surely it should happen quickly (im assuming the gel will kick start it and not need the drip), i have been googling :blush: and it says the latent phase (1-4cm) is the slowest and longest bit...

If i have to have the drip will it be even quicker than a normal labour as its supposed to be more intense?

OH thinks 7pm but that seems like ages away (denial lol)

I'm scared excited now, been getting more pains more often but still not regular (having a good one right now!) i think its doing something though because i get period pain with it, and its right round into my back! Also had some loose stools which seem to make things kick off for a while!

COME ON BODY YOU HAVE UNTIL 8AM BEFORE THE SAUSAGE FINGER MAN STARTS INTRUDING :hissy:

xx


----------



## Shifter

LOL Katie! It does look good for getting going naturally and yes, the latent phase can be very drawn out. The drip can make things very quick and painful hun, so I hope you don't need that. They will do your bishop's score in the morning (if things aren't happening) and start with the gel. I don't know what effect that has on the intensity of things though. If your BP wasn't an issue there would be no rush to interfere as things are obviously happening on their own :hugs:

Come on baby! 

Have you tried practising your breathing etc to relax? That might help let your body know that it's safe to get going...


----------



## KatienSam

yes i have been practising my breathing etc as I am trying so hard to keep relaxed and keep my BP down! Anxiety can make it sky high so i try to do my relaxation methods quite often when i start to feel odd/dizzy.

Also when i had my internal yesterday i started off very tense and worried and then mentally told myself to relax and i could feel the difference so i am totally confident in my relaxing and breathing techniques making things easier for me :happydance:

my last bump pics:

https://i12.photobucket.com/albums/a231/xxxxKittenxxxx/001.jpg
https://i12.photobucket.com/albums/a231/xxxxKittenxxxx/003.jpg

aww :cloud9: im a right fatty!


----------



## MummyCat

hello everyone....

Hope you're all okay, Katie it sounds really promising and I don't think you'll need gel in the morning... I think you might have had baby already or be far enough along you don't need assistance! 

Phoenix, I'm sure another trial run wont hurt :) or maybe run your OH a nice warm bath and that might do the trick :) 

Caz, thanks for the update on Bean! Katy, hope your results come back okay! 

:hugs: to all xx


----------



## Shifter

Lovely bump Katie, not a fatty at all! I spy your laptop in the background... am I right in thinking it's an Acer? I got one of those :D Glad to hear the relaxation is working too!


----------



## Shifter

:hissy: my mum just rang to ask if anything was happening. I said no, of course, and at the end of the call she says "See you in the morning... if not before." With a chuckle!

Why does everyone think I'm having this baby today?! :hissy:


----------



## KatienSam

Shifter said:


> Lovely bump Katie, not a fatty at all! I spy your laptop in the background... am I right in thinking it's an Acer? I got one of those :D Glad to hear the relaxation is working too!

yes it is an Acer! My OH brought it for me as my push present :rofl:

And those phonecalls will get worse and worse from now on hun, my phone is on silent and we have caller ID on our home phone now so i dont have to answer it if i know they are phoning to ask about baby!!

xx


----------



## Shifter

Bit difficult to ignore my mum as she's my 2nd birth partner :rofl:


----------



## Dani_b

evening you chatty lot.

nothing much to report today appart from i think baby is lower down now as i am waddling lots now


----------



## KatienSam

i couldnt have my mum as my 2nd birth partner, she is too much of a drama queen and if she saw me in pain she would be in bits and go crazy and i dont think that would bode well with the hypnobirthing and relaxation i have planned :rofl:

dani - get that baby down!! My OH doesnt stop laughing at me when i walk, i feel really funny too shifting my weight from one foot to the other waddling down the road.

I have just lost some blood stained plug (old blood) and getting more pains :happydance: come on body you can do it!

xx


----------



## Shifter

Fortunately my mum has got really into the hypnobirthing. She's read the book and keeps checking that I'm practising!

Hooray for your bloody plug and pains! :happydance:

(That has to sound weird to an outsider!)


----------



## KatienSam

aaargh things are happening me thinks! just had 3 strong pains about 6 mins apart, im trying to squat through them to bring babys head further into cervix to help it dilate!

wowsers they are getting tighter and tighter - could this be it?! i will let you know in an hour lol

xxx


----------



## jms895

Evening ladies, sorry I not been on yet today.

Finally got to sleep at 3.30am and woke at 7, then could not sleep again till 12 then was woke with a horrific pain at 3.30om and I thought oh shit this is it. It was awful like I had food poisoning and bad period pains mixed together :argh:
Then it went and I have been having steady BH since. Belly is killing me and he feels like he is gonna come out :cry:
Have ai really got this for 4 weeks? F*** me.
Gonna shift my ass in a mo and have a raspberry tea and make some stew. Also loads of forms and letters to fill in and post and some furniture to put togther,

I just cant sleep and its really getting to me now.

:hugs: to everyone.

Katie good luck for tomorrow and hope things start tonight hun xx


----------



## jms895

Wow Katie good luck hun get bouncing on that ball :D xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
Loads a hugs and love, be brave xx


----------



## Shifter

:hugs: Jade.

Katie - wow this really could be IT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :wohoo:


----------



## MrsKeene

Jms hope you get to feeling better, night is worse then the day it seems!

Katie I am crossing my fingers for you that this is it! 

Today I go for my 38week prenatal, hoping she tells me I am progressing as I've been having false labor contractions all weekend! Hoping all you lovely ladies are doing well!


----------



## LisaM

ooh will need to check up on this later, hope you go tonight by yourself katie! x


----------



## Shifter

Good luck MrsKeene!


----------



## jms895

good luck mrs keene xx


----------



## icculcaz

good luck katie! x


mw finally turned up @1.15pm. weighed scarlett and shes now 6lb13oz :) lil chunkers put 9oz on since thursday...

will bbl..... off to bath the squeaky one.


----------



## mummymadness

Glad scarlett is putting on Weight for you caz :) .

Whoooooo go Katie . This is it hun you ready ??, Ok thats a silly question i know from experiance your never ready lol .

Holly maybe your mum has a sixth sense and knows its tonight lol .. (My mums a phsycic her new BF is on the oil riggs and there spending the night together when hes home Thursday , Mum is convinced it will happen for me then lol) .

Iv just had some nasty B/H i swear my neighbour is to blame , The idiot .. I was going out to get layla from school Andy was in the room getting Finnley ready .
Next door neighbour comes storming up shouting and waving his finger in my face because i had parked half over my front and half over his !!!!!! Shouting ranting and raving over my bloody car i have never heard anything so ridickulous in my life !! .
Its a public street with 6 houses down here parking everywhere and because id gone too far forward from my front he went crazy .
Allthow im worried about my Landlord now because Andy heard him shouting at me , Ran out and threatened to show him in to next week with a swift smack if he ever as the ordasity to shout at his wife and non the less his wife who is due to give birth in 2 weeks ! .
Then he called Andy pathetic to wich i knew would boil .. Andy shoutred a bit more then the neighbour toddled off back in to house huffing and mumbling under his breath .
I rang my mum who said if she was here she would of done the same , So i dont blame Andy i just dont want the landlord moaning arghhhhh Neighbours lol .
On a good note Finnleys been good :) . x .


----------



## Shifter

Gemma - well me and my mum do have an uncanny connection. Yesterday I asked her how she was getting on with the big stack of books my dad got her for xmas and she said she was just thinking about that. So she gave me a challenge and said she was picturing the cover of the one she is currently reading and asked if any colour sprang to mind. Without even thinking about it I said pink. Her jaw dropped... it has pinky red poppies on!

Sounds like you have a rotten bunch of neighbours, what with the one who made you pay for repairs when you supposedly bumped his car and this one! I don't know how anyone can have the audacity to yell at a heavily pregnant woman or insult her husband :grr:


----------



## mummymadness

Wow so maybe shes right then Holly hun and today is the day :) .

Hope the pains are comming on well now Katie hun . xx .

Andy had to calm down bless him , I just cannot believe the way he spoke to me over a car , I would of understood if hed of knocked on the door last night with finnleys screaming ... But a car !!!!.
Some people are sooo childish , Never mind . Andy did say if my bp went up and i had any problems from that Git as he calls him lol then he would of made sure he did something .
Is nice hes sooo protective really . Im less worried about the argument now thow sod him the strange man lol . xxx .


----------



## Dani_b

hope the pains are gettin worse ( in a good way) katie


----------



## icculcaz

id happily swap neighbours MM.... urs is nicer than mine..... :D im the pitbull in this house.... my neighbour knows not to mess with me... few months ago i was in the kitchen cookin tea n had back door open... the local psychopath was next door (theyre friends) hiding out... someone ran up street into julies(next door) yellin butler (psycho) cops know ur here.. next thing i hear my fence rattle (6 foot high mesh) and then dog shoots out i look up n local psycho was standing in my kitchen! i bounced him straight back out into the garden... apparently he wanted my son... cos he owes him money 4 drugs.... thats where i lost it.. dont think he was used to being stood up to by a 5foot4 angry woman.. most ppl round here run. hes well known for causing ppl damage to bodily parts and has got a list of charges as long as me leg... i got him backed into the garden beggin me to open my gate to let him out... pete runs out n tells him to climb back over the fence or he's gettin thrown over it.... or fed to the spannerdog. take his pick..... 10 mins later he was in the back of a police car. julies screamin at me do you know who he his you dont wanna mess with him etc.... caz replies i dont give a fcuk who he is, hes gettin his ar5e over that fence back onto yourside with the rest of the scum... that went down well... i also ring council up complaining about her garden, while she's in it and im in mine lookin thru the fence describin how it looks... she doesnt like that... or when shes gettin raided shes claimin t b victimised by some one on the next street,theyre lying about her dealing from the house etc i reply with stfu julie i been ringin police and supplied em with incident sheets about ur activities, who with, car reg plates, times dates descriptions etc.... i see all from where im sat now... and she winds me up....hehehehehehehehehehe.
im also on the parents not to upset list at kyras school too... kyra was gettin picked on by a teacher and he was refusin to let her go to the toilet so ended up with a wee infec... so i came into school just as he was comin in from playground duty so kids were with him and i said to him either he lets kyra go to the toilet as and when or i will come back down and ram the med bottle up his ar5e,... sideways... (was gav bottle sized). hehehehehehehe. kids thought it was ace. he bricked himself.



sooooooooo whats the plans 4 the evening?


----------



## lousielou

Hey ladies :)

Katie, am very excited for you! 

I was just wondering about something... earlier today, OH and I were :sex: when he said 'oh my god, is that your cervix??' He said he could feel 'something' quite low down... any ideas????


----------



## KatienSam

my pains seem to have eased off to 10 mins apart, but if i sit upright they seem to come more intense... do you think thats because im pushing babys head against cervix and its helping the hormones release or just coz im squiging my belly up more?!

Caz you crack me up, your neighbours sound awful though! As do yours MM!! i would have gone nuts if someone started shouting at me, god only knows what sam would have done... ur OH was well in his rights to bloody shout at him and im sure your landlord would see that too!

xx


----------



## mummymadness

Lol Caz , That made me giggle .

You sound like my Andy hes just soooo protective of me and the kids , Some bloke could walk passed and call him a wanker and he wouldnt bat an eye lid , If some one walked passed and caled me a bitch or the kids little shits he would have them by the throat .

Im just hoping Neighbour doesnt call the landlord , Not that where in the wrong i just carnt be arsed with 2 weeks bloody left just dont need it .

Anyways whats every one up too this evening ? , Im still debating on me tea lol .


----------



## Dani_b

hope the pains come back more regular katie. try walking round for a bit too see if gravity helps


----------



## KatienSam

if your neighbour calls the landlord and he doesnt see what a tit that man was for shouting at a woman who is 9 months pregnant about a bloody parked car then your landlord is a twot as well. and then i think u should poke them in the face with a stick, or keep your placenta and post it through his door.

xxx


----------



## mummymadness

HaHaHaHa now thats an idea , Personally delivered placenta pmsl . xx .


----------



## jms895

oooh Katie, so no more progress!??

Lucy, yes I think that will be your cervix, or the babies head :lol: xx

I am having tea then going bed, sick of the hicks and pains. xx


----------



## jms895

MM and Caz sorry about the crappy neighbours and glad scarlett is getting a little porker! xx


----------



## KatienSam

Im still getting pains but i think my body is being blonde :rofl: im getting one at the moment and it doesnt go away, it tightens then it will peak... loosen up a tiny bit tighten more (until it takes your breath away a bit)... peak and then loosen again... but its all round my bump and with period pains!!

who knows...

hope you feel better jade, just remember all the aches and pains will be doing something, even if its frustrating and annoying they all help with the birthing process :hugs:

MM - just a token of your affection to your neighbour, fresh placenta, maybe with a cherry on top or some plug/meconium/first pooey nappy?! xx


----------



## icculcaz

KatienSam said:


> if your neighbour calls the landlord and he doesnt see what a tit that man was for shouting at a woman who is 9 months pregnant about a bloody parked car then your landlord is a twot as well. and then i think u should poke them in the face with a stick, or keep your placenta and post it through his door.
> 
> xxx

hehehehehehehehehehehehe likey....... :rofl::rofl::rofl:

yup katie sounding good ;)


----------



## KatienSam

if they come regular i think i would say im in labour but they dont know what they are doing, i have just had another 2 and feels like i have a pain/pressure in my bumhole/bottom of back... sooo lovely!!


----------



## jms895

Katie yeah I spoke to my friend who is the MW and she says i am making progress, might not be long :D hope it keeps up but I want a week relaxing first I only just done bloody work :dohh: he can come at 38 weeks ish! xx

I bet you have baby naturally Katie and no drip needed, maybe gel but I suppose thats not as bad is it? :hugs:


----------



## mummymadness

Lol hes now sat blasting out Another one bites the dust .

Im laughing my ass off at how childish he is , Hes trying to bother me and the kids .. What he doesnt realise is if my kids and compleatley shattered they can sleep through ww3 lol .

I just said to a fuming Andy , The only person hes bothering is his self when he has a headache later tonight lol . xxx .


----------



## lolly101

hi all!!!


MM your neighbour sounds like a tw*t...Des would have done the same as your Andy, he very protective of his Family too:hugs:

Katie I so hope you get going before the morning...very big:hug: adn good luck for tomorrow if it doesn't happen..if it does good luck for tomorrow when you will have your LO anyway!!

Caz your neighbours sound like a mare.....

Jade, hope you feel better soon!!!

dan is in the bath while his Dad is on his new Ds games!!! I can hear the sounds from here..one of the blokes did 15 new games..incl Professor Layton..he he that one is for me!!!:rofl:


----------



## jms895

I somtimes get hicks where I can feel the pressure on my cervix.... its got to be doing something for you Katie, maybe you just coping well and its happening but you dont know? You never know, in morning you get there and they be OOOHHH you 9cms dilated you ready to push? :argh: :sick:


----------



## mummymadness

Hiiiii Lolly :) you been up to much today hun ? .

Katie im sat on here most of the night watching your progress lol , Does that mean i dont have a life of my own lol lol .

Hope your ok jade hun ? . xxx .


----------



## lolly101

MM could you play soemthing back to him?? Like Tweenies!! That would drive him insane!


----------



## mummymadness

:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## Dani_b

katie.. the pressure could just be babys head coming down further ready for the big arrival


----------



## lolly101

Hi MM!!!

i have done a bit of cleaning and sat on here, and I started my book!!!! I read a whole 2 chapters!!! Dan had a mate round for tea so that was good...also I ate too much again!!

I am watching Katies progress too!!! I so want you to do it naturally hun:hugs:


----------



## jms895

The tweenies, oh god I have all that to look forward to :lol:

I am fine thanks MM, prob f*** all as usual just feel mega agitated and tired and can feel pressure and period pain, my mate says I could be thinning out a bit?


----------



## lolly101

MM I just thought one of the Tweenies songs is "i love bananas" have you got it!!! its hilarious!!! Dan used to love it, that should get you neighbour out!!:rofl:


----------



## jms895

Katie cant you give yourself another sweep? :lol:


----------



## lolly101

jms895 said:


> The tweenies, oh god I have all that to look forward to :lol:
> 
> I am fine thanks MM, prob f*** all as usual just feel mega agitated and tired and can feel pressure and period pain, my mate says I could be thinning out a bit?


:hug:hun....have you taken an paracetamol?


----------



## mummymadness

Lol nope not heard the Bannanas one .

Gonna build a house by tweenies may be fun though got that one lol .


----------



## jms895

No going to in a mo and go bed I think..... i hope to god I aint got this for 4 weeks! :(

:hugs:


----------



## KatienSam

jms895 said:


> I somtimes get hicks where I can feel the pressure on my cervix.... its got to be doing something for you Katie, maybe you just coping well and its happening but you dont know? You never know, in morning you get there and they be OOOHHH you 9cms dilated you ready to push? :argh: :sick:

:shock: if they said i was 4cm i would be happy, thats half way nearly lol

i keep thinking i will get there tomorrow and they will say nooo baby has moved away and your cervix has closed and stitched itself up :dohh:

it says in his notes 'station -2'? what is this?! do i need to catch a train or summit!?

MM - get daphne and celest - UGLY out and play it loud, or go and moon through his lounge window periodically through the night :rofl:


----------



## icculcaz

MM i can send you thru sum timmy mallett to play at him.... 


jade.... get a move on.... bubba out asap... im bored...

katie same goes to you...


and pip too.... (wherever she may be) come on stop being tight and show us the babies!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jms895

Anyway, who and when are we starting the official...........


GOOD LUCK KATIENSAM THREAD??!! :wohoo:


----------



## icculcaz

nooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo not daphne and celeste..... anything but them... theyre up there with kenny rogers, status quo, cliff richards,neil diamond...


----------



## jms895

Katie, station 2??!! WTF :rofl: maybe baby is further down? :shrug:

Caz I would rather him till 37 weeks but I dont care either way now as I am uncomfortable!


----------



## KatienSam

jms895 said:


> No going to in a mo and go bed I think..... i hope to god I aint got this for 4 weeks! :(
> 
> :hugs:

no maybe 1 or 2 weeks hun, i think you will pop early, you have dropped and getting pains etc early so baby knows where the exit is. and unlike my body seems to know what it needs to do to get baby out!

xx


----------



## mummymadness

Lol you girls make me laugh , Now silent next door .. I knew he would get fed up before i did lol .
He managed a whole 15 mins of music , Now if i was going to sulk like that it would be 3 hours of the same song repeating light weight pmsl .

Whooooooooooooooo katie go go go , Its gotta happen . I rekon with in the next 4 hours or so :) .

Caz you did make me giggle "Dont be tight show us your babies" Pmsl . xx .


----------



## lolly101

MM what about Queen(seeing as he likes it so much!!) We will rock you or We are the champions!!!:rofl: I would play Depeche Mode really loud, I would love it he would hate it!!:rofl:
Is Daphne and Celeste that one that ooh stick you ya mumma too and ya daddy???:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


Is station 2 the same as 2/5ths engaged??? I don't know, I have heard it but can't remember..I feel a google coming on!!


----------



## jms895

Katie I reckon 38 weeks for me.


You will go without induction I think :D do some cartwheels or somert!

MM i love it can I come round? :rofl:


----------



## lolly101

Jad you did say you would go 7th March..maybe you're physcic!!!( how do you spell that it doesn't look right!!


----------



## jms895

Katie https://www.drspock.com/article/0,1510,6234,00.html

Station refers to how high the baby's head, or other presenting part, is in the pelvis. This information is important because practitioners need to get a sense of how far the baby has descended into the birth canal. Station is determined by feeling where the baby rests in relation to the ischial spines, the parts of the pelvic girdle that protrude slightly in toward the birth canal and can be felt inside the vagina by an experienced examiner.

Station is measured from minus 5 to plus 5. Minus 5 station means the baby is floating above the pelvis. Zero station means the baby has dropped or engaged well into the pelvis and that his head rests right at the level of the ischial spines. And plus 5 means the baby's head not only has come down past the ischial spines, but also is visible at the opening of the vagina (also known as crowning). While the principle is still the same, some practitioners use a scale of minus 3 to plus 3 instead of 5.


----------



## jms895

Pip yes I reckon around then my sister reckons Tues and has been guessing that date for months :sick: shit either way I just want to know!!

At least my assignment is done and submitted, even if nursery aint! lol


----------



## Dani_b

yes lolly they did sing that song too lol


----------



## lolly101

Oooh that means Katie is nearly there!!!:happydance:


----------



## jms895

jms895 said:


> Katie https://www.drspock.com/article/0,1510,6234,00.html
> 
> Station refers to how high the baby's head, or other presenting part, is in the pelvis. This information is important because practitioners need to get a sense of how far the baby has descended into the birth canal. Station is determined by feeling where the baby rests in relation to the ischial spines, the parts of the pelvic girdle that protrude slightly in toward the birth canal and can be felt inside the vagina by an experienced examiner.
> 
> Station is measured from minus 5 to plus 5. Minus 5 station means the baby is floating above the pelvis. Zero station means the baby has dropped or engaged well into the pelvis and that his head rests right at the level of the ischial spines. And plus 5 means the baby's head not only has come down past the ischial spines, but also is visible at the opening of the vagina (also known as crowning). While the principle is still the same, some practitioners use a scale of minus 3 to plus 3 instead of 5.

Shit Katie if 5 is crowning you cant be far off :shock:


----------



## KatienSam

hmmm maybe he has put 2/5th in the relation to brim bit... 

im logging off now i will update text buddies tomorrow as and when i can. If i just text a number its how many CMs im dilated lol

Night night \\:D/

xxx


----------



## Dani_b

just for lolly

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vgGLSJrj7AM


----------



## jms895

Katie have you got a swollen 'muff' :lol:


----------



## lolly101

Good luck hun......sending lots of love :hugs:


----------



## jms895

NN Katie, text me tomorrow and I will start the thread for best wishes and updates 
:wohoo:
bloody hell baby will be here tomorrow :D


----------



## Dani_b

night katie good luck


----------



## KatienSam

jms895 said:


> jms895 said:
> 
> 
> Katie https://www.drspock.com/article/0,1510,6234,00.html
> 
> Station refers to how high the baby's head, or other presenting part, is in the pelvis. This information is important because practitioners need to get a sense of how far the baby has descended into the birth canal. Station is determined by feeling where the baby rests in relation to the ischial spines, the parts of the pelvic girdle that protrude slightly in toward the birth canal and can be felt inside the vagina by an experienced examiner.
> 
> Station is measured from minus 5 to plus 5. Minus 5 station means the baby is floating above the pelvis. Zero station means the baby has dropped or engaged well into the pelvis and that his head rests right at the level of the ischial spines. And plus 5 means the baby's head not only has come down past the ischial spines, but also is visible at the opening of the vagina (also known as crowning). While the principle is still the same, some practitioners use a scale of minus 3 to plus 3 instead of 5.
> 
> Shit Katie if 5 is crowning you cant be far off :shock:Click to expand...

the word f*ck comes to mind... :rofl:

it starts at -5 tho and goes to +5 so -2 must be a way to go yet.. got another 7 stations before i get off ha ha


----------



## lolly101

:rofl:Dani thanks for that!!!:rofl: Now Dan is singing it!:rofl::rofl:


----------



## jms895

Oh I thought you said 2 not -2?


----------



## Dani_b

sorry lolly :rofl:


----------



## icculcaz

woo go katie and i am so not clickin that you tube link..... 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S033WpnvFzI

rather do that one..... (and i have no speakers....)


----------



## lolly101

Caz:rofl: All we need now is David Van day and Gemmas neighbour will move!!!:happydance::happydance:

I though Katie meant 2 station too!!! still any station is on the baby train!!


----------



## jms895

Katie what time you at hosp tomorrow, is it 8am? x


----------



## Dani_b

i dont remember wacaday


----------



## jms895

Lolly are you getting excited too now you know Petunia will be here next week? :D


----------



## lolly101

Dani - timmy Mallet used to whack kids over the head with his toy hammer...didn't they have to say words that linked with each other, if they paused or couldn't think of one he hit them over the head!!:rofl:


----------



## Dani_b

its all starting now... i want my baby im fed up of waddling and clicking when i roll over lol


----------



## Dani_b

must of been on when i was only young then


----------



## lolly101

jms895 said:


> Lolly are you getting excited too now you know Petunia will be here next week? :D

Yes very very!!!Can't believe I have only 7 sleeps(well try to) left!!!


----------



## jms895

I loved wackaday but timmy mallett was a prick!! :D


----------



## icculcaz

Dani_b said:


> i dont remember wacaday




:shock:


----------



## jms895

7 sleeps lolly wow!! :dance:
and 7 more days of stuffing your face with cakes :rofl: got to make the most of it he he :D


----------



## icculcaz

jms895 said:


> I loved wackaday but timmy mallett was a prick!! :D

mallett is god!!!!:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance: so is chesney hawkes!!!! wooohoooooo


----------



## jms895

Mallett is a prat! :dohh:

Chesney is coooooollllllll!!! I AMMMMMMMM THE ONE AND ONLY......... :D


----------



## Dani_b

im off for a bit. should be back later.. hope there isnt loads of pages to read lol


----------



## Dani_b

just need to make it too 200 posts lol


----------



## jms895

Do you think we can make 1000 pages ladies before we all pop? :lol:


----------



## lolly101

Chesney Yeah!!!
I can't stand Mallett, mind you he annoyed me less than DVD did in the jungle:rofl:

I have got loads of chocolate for this week and some for my hosp bag too!!!!I will be good from 1st april when we will all be on diets together!!!


----------



## icculcaz

spammer !!!! :D 


mallet rules!!!!!! hes such an annoying prick he is worthy of god status!


----------



## lolly101

jms895 said:


> Do you think we can make 1000 pages ladies before we all pop? :lol:

Yeah easy!!!!:happydance:


----------



## jms895

icculcaz said:


> spammer !!!! :D
> 
> 
> mallet rules!!!!!! hes such an annoying prick he is worthy of god status!

Agreed yes a prick!!

I can spam lots :D


----------



## lolly101

I remember Gemma making a suggestion to help me build up my posts in this thread..ok everyone work thru the alphabet

a....:rofl:


----------



## jms895

B :D


----------



## mummymadness

Gosh you girls natter lol , I went off to order indian (WHooooo no cooking for me tea) ..

And theres pages full lol , Next door stumpht quiet still lol .. And i still aint moved my car lol .

Spam aint that tinned meaty stuff lol ? .


----------



## pippam116

evening ladies

ive been to see my oral surgeon, :(
24th april im having my 4 wisdom teeth out and need some bone removed from bottom too wahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh im bricking it, lol

anyhow i have just bounced my way through 11 odd pages, and still bouncing dh thinks im bonkers keeps smurking when i bouce higher than laptop lol. few pains but nothing major, and if speed bumps set things off its gotta be within 24 hours my mate drove over billions today at speed and it got to the point where i begged her to stop beofre peeing myself laughing, Aurora has seen midwife and bp is more normal for her, so :hugs: thats something, and hoping to be online soon.

whooooooooo katie not long, gl


----------



## jms895

:rofl:
 



Attached Files:







spam.jpg
File size: 2.9 KB
Views: 24


----------



## jms895

Aaah Pip, that sounds painful! :(


----------



## mummymadness

:rofl::rofl::rofl: ...

Yep thats the one pmsl , Im sure we could 500 posts in one night i tell ya .

Hows the pains going katie ? . x .


----------



## jms895

Katie has gone to bed MM she will text in morning

I love spamming (and spam) x


----------



## mummymadness

Oooooo Pip sounds painfull , Im with you on the oral crap ...
I want baby out whaaaaaaa just so my dentist will sort me out


----------



## pippam116

yay but will have a baby by then who may also be making sleepness nites and bf painful :), i just did my first ever fart on a birthing ball, had to lift meself off it got stuck between ball and me :rofl:


----------



## mummymadness

Pmsl , Pip i can just imagine you blowing yourself off the ball lol .

I keep laughing and Andy looks over at me like im crazy lol , Indian is 1 bloody hour delivery time tonight :( , Ohhhh welll ill be super hungry when i eat it at least lol . x .


----------



## jms895

Pip :rofl:

Fart arse!! he he

:finger: to dodgy wisdom teeth


----------



## jms895

Oooh curry yum yum

I had carbonara and chips :D was very nice and very cheesy OH made it so kitchen now looks like a bomb has hit it


----------



## icculcaz

boiiiiiiiing.

ello pip *waves*


----------



## pippam116

i have itchy hands and ankles feet, and a rash on my hands may ring mw tomorrow if not gone, had tests for that liver condition before but may need it re-doing, looks like me hands r gonna bleed if i keep scratching came up in last hour or so


----------



## icculcaz

i had grillsteak n chips followed by caramel ice cream bar. mmmmmmmmmmmmmm

im being fidgetted on.... think chunkys waking up...


----------



## mummymadness

Oooo keep an eye on it Pip hun . x .


----------



## jms895

Pip if right palm is itching may mean money is coming your way!! :D

I cant believe Sienna not here yet!


----------



## pippam116

iyaa caz :finger:

i had sausage caserole with mash and it was flipping amazing dh already taxed the left overs for work tomoz :( oh well looks like ill be having another jacket spud with different filling tomoz, bounce bounce i havnt sat ona sofa in 3 days, bed with left leg straight n right leg bent up and crawl to kitchen and loo, this lazy thing WILL move soon LOL


----------



## lolly101

c :rofl:

MM curry sounds lovely!!! Yummy, I had jacket and coleslaw tonight!!
Pip hope the itching stops soon for you hun.....could you get into a bath to try ease it?? these babies cause us so much grief!

god I need a wee and I can't be bothered, can anyone go for me pls?


----------



## mummymadness

Im the only naughty one with Take away then *Blush* lol .


----------



## jms895

Caz I want caramel!

I will have to make do with rich tea biscuits not fair...... plus I will go bed soon and get bloody indigestion again


----------



## icculcaz

i had itchys on my legs towards end o my preg. was that bad couldnt wear trousers.. i found excema stuff helped :)


----------



## jms895

Does it hurt anyone else if they need a wee and dont go like straight away?


----------



## lolly101

jms895 said:


> Does it hurt anyone else if they need a wee and dont go like straight away?


yup...it almost feels like cramps


----------



## pippam116

not my palms, i was thinking more along the lines of obstetric cholestasis :rofl:

just got off ball and felt like something falling out, maybe my lady bits brb going to inspect.


----------



## icculcaz

id kill 4 a curry. doin a big stew tmz. mmmmmmmmmmmmmm cant wait its gonna b yummy. if not im gonna complain as bought 2lb of stew steak from butchers n it cost me a 4tune....


----------



## jms895

Yes cramps if i hold it in or first thing in morning ouch!


----------



## pippam116

caramel shortcake, the thorntons ones hahahahhahaha :finger:


----------



## lolly101

mummymadness said:


> Im the only naughty one with Take away then *Blush* lol .

we would have takeaway but when Mil came last week we had 4 in 6 nights!!!:sick:


----------



## jms895

Caz I got 2 pans on slow cook now of stew for tomorro w :munch: mm


----------



## icculcaz

pip if ur gone more than 5 mins we know u got the rabbit out...... 


:finger: hehehehe


----------



## mummymadness

I just sat on the phone to my brother every answer i said was "Why" ...
Just felt like bugging him pmsl . xx .


----------



## jms895

pippam116 said:


> caramel shortcake, the thorntons ones hahahahhahaha :finger:

mmmmmmmm


----------



## Shifter

I'm hungry, had dinner already but want another meal, not just snacks :cry:

And I have finally cracked this evening. After being nagged all day to have the baby today it all stopped. Andy chilled out totally but now I'm the impatient one. I've been reading about all you lovely ladies and your symptoms and I actually started crying and saying "I want signs... I want baby now." :cry: :hissy: I guess I'm tired.

Ok, Andy just offered me sex!


----------



## icculcaz

mummymadness said:


> I just sat on the phone to my brother every answer i said was "Why" ...
> Just felt like bugging him pmsl . xx .


i do that wi kyra... but say bovvured.....


----------



## pippam116

im back with home made humpy lumpy, ( secret recipe but like crispy cake) yum, had orders this time and saved a tray for us, :)


----------



## lolly101

Shifter said:


> I'm hungry, had dinner already but want another meal, not just snacks :cry:
> 
> And I have finally cracked this evening. After being nagged all day to have the baby today it all stopped. Andy chilled out totally but now I'm the impatient one. I've been reading about all you lovely ladies and your symptoms and I actually started crying and saying "I want signs... I want baby now." :cry: :hissy: I guess I'm tired.
> 
> Ok, Andy just offered me sex!


:hugs: Holly hun...could you get your birthing pool out again???


----------



## jms895

Shifter said:


> I'm hungry, had dinner already but want another meal, not just snacks :cry:
> 
> And I have finally cracked this evening. After being nagged all day to have the baby today it all stopped. Andy chilled out totally but now I'm the impatient one. I've been reading about all you lovely ladies and your symptoms and I actually started crying and saying "I want signs... I want baby now." :cry: :hissy: I guess I'm tired.
> 
> Ok, Andy just offered me sex!

Wont be long hun, just because you have no signs now doesnt mean it wont be long or any slower to come hun :hugs: you wait, itr will fly by now xx


----------



## pippam116

azww shifter, :hugs: i had no signs on Chloe and very little on Leila and they just turned up out the blue, wont be long hun, xxx


----------



## icculcaz

Shifter said:


> I'm hungry, had dinner already but want another meal, not just snacks :cry:
> 
> And I have finally cracked this evening. After being nagged all day to have the baby today it all stopped. Andy chilled out totally but now I'm the impatient one. I've been reading about all you lovely ladies and your symptoms and I actually started crying and saying "I want signs... I want baby now." :cry: :hissy: I guess I'm tired.
> 
> Ok, Andy just offered me sex!


you lucky mare!


----------



## pippam116

the rabbbiitt is now manual mode only went to change batterys other month uhhh hummmm and when i changed the first 4 batteries fine, 5th and as i removed old one the spring thing rusted over fell off with battery nooooooooooooooooooooo , actually it works better manual :rofl: wish u hadnt sed that now dont u caz :)


----------



## Shifter

Thanks girlies. Am still crying! I'm being all hormonal... is that a sign? *hopeful eyes*

Gonna try a bath, already been bouncing and am hyper-aware of every little twinge!

Keep telling myself that signs mean nothing and I bet there are loads of B&Bers who just go quietly into labour without a million posts about their plugs/BHs etc.


----------



## icculcaz

id die of frustration without those sacred bunny ears..... the rest of it doesnt fit in the old baby escape route.. broke mine trying to use it... oops. theres a thing wonder if my batts are charged in the old bunny? hmmmmmm


----------



## pippam116

:hugs:holly


----------



## Shifter

Oh Caz and pip, you made me laugh! Pip, I know you didn't get signs... but I don't wanna have precipitate labour hun!! :hug::hug:


----------



## pippam116

:rofl: caz


----------



## icculcaz

aw shifter m8... if its any consolation i went silently into labour with ds... woke up 3cm dilated... and contractions 5min apart


----------



## jms895

Awww Holly, wont be long :hugs:
Have a good cry, itll help a bit! Get it all out, its an emotional time for you hun xx


----------



## lolly101

Holly I have been very weepy today too hun:hugs: I was sobbing my heart out when I heard David Camerons son had died and they showed a pic of them together....
When I had Dan I had no signs at all...I had a bit of a show at 10pm ish and I went into labour at 4am ish,...... all our bodies are different, don't forget you are prob a lot more relaxed than most of us so your body will prob do it more gently for you!:hugs:


----------



## icculcaz

on a related subject.... orgasms can set ya off.....


----------



## Shifter

Oooh caz... that's really good to hear, thank you :D


----------



## pippam116

i wasnt wishing it on you hun :hugs: i wouldn't wish it on any even though people always say they want one. :lol: , i just hope you dont get false alarms , and hopefully things progress slowly but regularly, :hug:


----------



## lolly101

Caz thats so true!! don't they bring on hicks bad too!:rofl:


----------



## jms895

I did not know David camerons son had died :( thats awful :shock:


----------



## pippam116

well least i know bubs is head first got hiccups bouncing off birthing ball feel almost as irotic as my fart earlier :rofl:


----------



## icculcaz

i didnt suffer with hicks afterwards.... endorphin rush ;) or was usually asleep 2mins later............


----------



## jms895

Pip you sexy beast..... almost as sexy as me :smug: not!! I finally shaved me legs earlier cant be arsed to do me muff

Anyone heard from tigger?


----------



## Shifter

I know pip. Thank you hun :hug:


----------



## lolly101

jms895 said:


> I did not know David camerons son had died :( thats awful :shock:

Jade it was his eldest one, he had cereble palsy and something else wrong with him.....he was 6 years old :(


----------



## jms895

Ladies I am gonna log off soon and try and get some kip!

Catch up in the morning xx


----------



## jms895

lolly101 said:


> jms895 said:
> 
> 
> I did not know David camerons son had died :( thats awful :shock:
> 
> Jade it was his eldest one, he had cereble palsy and something else wrong with him.....he was 6 years old :(Click to expand...

Oh how terrible, bless them thats sad news.......... :cry:


----------



## Shifter

Lol Jade!

Hmm, where is Debz tonight?

I'm going to go now folks, need to either do something to forget all about baby or get in bath. NN all.


----------



## pippam116

nn jade xxx nn holly take it easy ladies :hugs: xx


----------



## jms895

PS on third tri looks like Lilysmum may be having some action....


----------



## lolly101

jms895 said:


> Pip you sexy beast..... almost as sexy as me :smug: not!! I finally shaved me legs earlier cant be arsed to do me muff
> 
> Anyone heard from tigger?

:rofl: jade I guess where mine is!!:rofl:

I think Debz was on here earlier, she didn't have a good night last night, was awake with you then again later I think....maybe she be on later


----------



## icculcaz

i got loads to do but cba to do any of it.. oh well. lol


----------



## jms895

NN Holly x


----------



## jms895

icculcaz said:


> i got loads to do but cba to do any of it.. oh well. lol

Me neither.................


----------



## lolly101

NN Holly...you know my number!!

NN Jade, hope you feel better soon...

I'm gonna head off soon too.....DH asleep in the bath, means I can get the tv remote b4 him!!!


----------



## pippam116

lolly n caz u not off yet r u? im not done bouncing yet, lol


----------



## jms895

Right I am going, laterss........

Cant wait to hear news from Katie, I reckon it will be a little girl :D


----------



## pippam116

wiggle ur hips on ball jade works wonders for constipation, :D i'll never strain for a number 2 again LOL


----------



## lolly101

Pip I am off hun......enjoy your ball.....my eyes are dropping as usual!!!

"see" you tomorrow.:hugs:


----------



## Phoenix

Gah.

After being impatient all day for the baby to arrive, Oh has gone all hormonal (her word, not mine) and impatient, wanting the baby to arrive.

It's the worst time for me, because there's nothing I can do to help. :cry:


----------



## pippam116

nn lolly

aww Phoenix, all you can do is be there for her, gl to you both


----------



## katycam

hey how is everyone?
just popped on to say hello before i went to sleep.
scared about phoning hospital for bloods results in morning :(


----------



## Dani_b

im back. you lot can talk :rofl:

tried to pump up wheels on the pram but couldnt do it. managed to get the dust cap thingy og end but couldnt get the pump on. will have too see if OH can manage it


----------



## Dani_b

hope your results are fine tomorrow katy


----------



## katycam

me too but ive got a really bad feeling. ive been getting bad headaches for a few weeks now so its not a great sign :( midwife scared me :(
hospital bag is all ready just in case.


----------



## wanababy

Good luck for results tomoz katy....

Well, its just took me ages to catch up - 20 or so pages! You lot can certainly chat lol! 

Still no signs for me either so I know how you feel Holly :hugs: 

Going to wait until next week and go get a pineapple (a friend of mine suggested a lb of peaches - so will get them too!) and then at the night time am gonna have a madras - don't even like hot curries! But hey, I suppose its worth a try!.....

Liz
xx


----------



## Dani_b

:hugs:


----------



## Dani_b

you will need about 7 pineapples for anything to happen. probs just need to stay on the toilet lol


----------



## Dani_b

i come back and you have all gone to bed lol


----------



## icculcaz

nite all 

hugs katy..... hope alls ok tmz.x



byeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## Dani_b

hey caz how come im not lised in your text buddies yet lol


----------



## tiggertea

holey moley ladies! you lot sure know how to talk!!!! 

:hugs: to all - thanks for missing me! hehehe

had a kinda crappy afternoon (more bloody unforseen bills :grr:) and been really uncomfy since teatime. lots of tightenings and period type pains, but noting that i can set down into a rhythm just yet! 

really annoyed that i didn't get to say good luck to katie before she went off! :( can one of her text buddies send her my love and hugs when they talkin to her??

all the tea-time food talk had me drooling. i had spag bol. was quite tasty but not what i wanted.... (don't ask what i wanted, coz i have no idea! :rofl:)

hope all those feeling crap feel better soon, and those feeling well continue to! hehe


----------



## Dani_b

i think everyone has gone to bed


----------



## tiggertea

faders! :rofl:


----------



## aurora32

Hiya girls,


Did you miss me????

Finally back!!!!

Hope all are ok not even going to try catch up on threads,
still feeling like crap, bp up and down like a yoyo and got constant low down pain, wanting it all to end now , thanks to Pip and Lolly for keeping me sane and keeping you all informed.

Gz to Logie, Caz, Bean and Kate on the arrival or their little bundles, if missed anyone out or missed anything apologies.


:hug::hug::hug:


----------



## tiggertea

hey hun! :hugs:

course we missed you! x


----------



## Dani_b

hi there :hugs:


----------



## MummyCat

Hey... just got in from NCT... so much to catch up on!

Welcome back Aurora hun! Hope you're doing better! We def missed ya!

Hi to everyone, sorry to hear about the pains (Jade and Debz!) :hugs: Holly... I'm wishing you a sign right now! Let me know if you get it :) 
MM and Caz... poor you with the awful neighbours! 
Phoenix hope little one arrives soon and I'm sure you're doing tons for your OH so don't worry! :) 

I'm off to bed now.... have had annoying pains all day and have a physio appt in the morning so will try get a bit of sleep! 

Good luck to Katie and Pip! xxxx


----------



## Dani_b

nn cath


----------



## tiggertea

nn Cath
:hugs: back - hope the pains ease!!!


----------



## mummymadness

Wow i went of to have a curry and missed tonnes of pages lol .

Holly hun , With finnley i woke at silly o clock in the morning contractions 5 mins apart allready to pop to hospital no massive build up really , I had take castor oil (Big mistake) But no twinges or anything .

Aurora hunny its great to see you online , So sorry you have had such a ruff time .

Phoenix , I know its hard .. Andy says im all over th place and soooooo impatient i guess were all just ready pmsl .

Hope every ones well . xxxxx .


----------



## Dani_b

im going to try get some sleep too before DS wakes for his bottle of milk.
might get a quick snack first as OH is sat eating spagghetti on toast now


----------



## tiggertea

nn dani!

gemma, sorry to hear bout ur crappy neighbour. i had a good laugh at all the suggestions for beating him at his own game tho.... i have another..... joe pasquale (sp?) singing "i know a song that'll get on your nerves"......


----------



## Dani_b

catch you all in the morning. hope yo dont chat too much while im gone


----------



## mummymadness

Lol Debz , Hes a sod Hes sat with his TV on really loud all night .
The thing is it aint bothering me , But it must be giving him a headache the silly fool pmsl . xxx .


----------



## tiggertea

i'm considering bed myself shortly - can't hack this sitting up thing much longer, too uncomfy!

:rofl: gemma! he sounds like a right arse! hope he's fresh out of paracetamol too.... :change:


----------



## beancounter

Deb and Finn this morning...

https://farm4.static.flickr.com/3569/3309478537_f0068dd758.jpg

He is still having phototherapy, when he isn't being cuddled.


----------



## mummymadness

Lol me too .

Hope you sleep well Debz hun .

Do you know what i just looked at tonight , Mummies due on 1st of June will be joining 3rd tri any day , How weird is that lol .
It has goen quick , I remember Katie starting this post and us all creeping in , Now its June Mums time to creep in so surreal . x .



Awwwww Jim hes soooo adorable :) .


----------



## tiggertea

Aw Jim, glad all's going well! send em both our love! :hugs:

omg gemma you're right! how scary is that?! lol as if we need any more reminding that "our time has come" :rofl:


----------



## mummymadness

lol only till Sunday and its offically our Month ladies , Well thats if any one is left by then lol lol .


----------



## tiggertea

:rofl: at this rate no-one WILL be left to pop in march! hehehehe

every time i say "pop" i think of pringles.... and want some! :lol:


----------



## wanababy

Anyone still up??

I went to bed but all I could think of was ham & pease pudding in a french stick! I haven't any pease pudd in house and was seriously considering going out to Tescos!!!!

Have had to get up and have 4 slices of toast with lurpak and blackcurrant jam...not what I wanted but never mind - ridiculous thought, getting ready and driving to Tesco's at this time of night lol!!

:hugs: to Bean & Finn and ta for the pic Jim, your son's a beaut!! 

I'm turning into a right night owl..! Bloody food - its taken over my life! x


----------



## mummymadness

Im still here Liz hun , Even after crap nights sleep last night (Cheeky finnley is now snorning fast off lol) Im still wide awake .

Awwwwwwwwwwwwwww pease puddin , OMG i havent had a ham and pease puddin bun in sooo long , Mmmmmmmmmmmm i literally have dribble down the side of my mouth pmsl .


----------



## tiggertea

i'm still here too - just ate a cadburys crunchie mmmmmmmmmm but wanting cheese on toast - have decided i'm waiting til at least 2am before considering making it though.... coz i just don't NEED it. :lol:

just posted a bump pic!


----------



## mummymadness

whoooo cute bump hun :) .

I carnt belive your rationing your food to 2am lol lol , I had to giggle .. I think you need it lol .
On a good note it aint eggs pmsl . xx .


----------



## wanababy

:rofl::rofl::rofl:

Honestly, I could actually smell it when I was in bed - think I'm losing the plot!

Aw glad little finnley got settled eventually! Apart from bein knackered - how ya feeling hun?? Anything moving?x


----------



## mummymadness

Nope nothing happening at this party lol lol .

Oscar has heard Finnleys paddying i think , And decided hell no i aint comming out to that lol .
Ooooo im so gonna have to get some pease pudding tommorrow now lol .

Hows you hun ? .. x .


----------



## tiggertea

:rofl: no it's not eggs, but my money's on there being no cheese if i go to make cheese on toast! that's the latest thing..... taking notions i want food that's not in the cupboard. :grr:


----------



## mummymadness

:rofl::rofl: ..

Well ladies my eyes are finally giving up on me , Im giving up the fight and heading to bed .

Hope you sleep well Liz and Debz :) . xxxxx .


----------



## wanababy

Thats the thing though Debz, bubs always want something thats not in the house! Awkward little buggers and they're not even here yet :rofl:

I'm fine MM, ta, nothing happening with me either :( I'm getting soooo impatient now - especially with everyone elses signs & symptoms...x


----------



## tiggertea

nn Gem! sleep well :hugs:

yup liz - i've wanted a crunchie for 2 nites running now. got one today in preparation for tonight's "must have" and didn't even want it. greedy me ate the thing anyway just for the sake of eating it! :blush:


----------



## tiggertea

think i'm gonna go now too..... need to try and get some rest early-ish tonight. too much to do tomorrow to spend it sleeping! :lol:

nitey nite ladies! :hugs:


----------



## wanababy

Nite Nite girls!! Sleep well...x


----------



## tiggertea

https://www.bornrecycling.co.uk/index.php

bit like freecycle but with baby things :)


----------



## wanababy

Morning everyone! :wave:

Just popped into say hi - am going back to bed in a mo, had to get my niece up for school as she stayed with me last night.....am shattered since I was up til 2am wanting a bloody ham & pease pudding sandwich lol!...:sleep:

Hope everyone is well and we see some more march babies today!!

:hug:

Liz
xx


----------



## lousielou

Morning ladies... am I the only one not getting *any* pre-labour niggles?? I'm sure my Bambino is going to hang on in there until at least another three and a half weeks!!


----------



## katycam

morning all, i slept rubbish because im so nervous about my blood results :(
dont know what time im meant to phone up, all midwife said was phone this morning?


----------



## MummyCat

morning all...

I'm finally starting to sleep better (still up three/four times a night) but when I get back into bed at least I'm not lying there awake for an hour before drifting off to sleep!

Lousielou... a friend of mine had no niggles until she went into labour... labour started at 5 am with the need for the loo followed by period pains that got worse and ended up with baby born at 12ish (so about 6 or 7 hours in total) for a first baby! Baby arrived 2 days after due date (so not that late either and was only 7lb 2oz)! I'll keep my fingers crossed that you have something similar!! :hugs:

Katy, good luck for results hun! 

Hope all is well with Katie... will check back later for news! 

Thanks for another photo of Deb and Finn, Jim! She looks so happy it's lovely!! :)


----------



## rita lewis

Morning everyone!

I had reallt back pain and whar i think it baby engaging or BH- from 2 pm until 9 pm... my mum says it was the change of the moon... aparently more babies are born on the chages and yesterday was a change for a new moon... got a midwife appointment at 10.45, but really though it was the start of something yesterday... but no pain this morning:shrug:
x


----------



## icculcaz

Dani_b said:


> hey caz how come im not lised in your text buddies yet lol

cos im slack :) :rofl::rofl: jade's names not on there either and my avvy only shows 2 kids not 3...... :rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl: i will get updated...


----------



## tiggertea

morning ladies!
i just had a small mountain of cheddar on toast! mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm :happydance: managed to be "good" til now instead of making it in the wee hours of the morning! :rofl:

Katie should be in hosp by now, bless her! sending you lots of good vibes hun :hugs:


----------



## katycam

bloody hospital dont want to answer the phone!


----------



## lousielou

Katy, I'd call now hun xx


----------



## tiggertea

aw katy! keep tryin hun :hugs:


----------



## lousielou

Oops, you typed that same time as I did mine! :)


----------



## katycam

just keeps ringing and ringing then cutting out, great hospital!!


----------



## tiggertea

hehehe great minds lucy! :winkwink:


----------



## LisaM

morning everyone! :hi:

katy - hope they pick up soon (if you haven't got them already)
katie - hope all is going well, no updates on her so far??
:hugs: to everyone else!
i have woken up with a pounding headache today! :cry: x


----------



## pippam116

:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:

welcome back Claire :hugs:

Jim how gorgeous is that pic, all my love to bean and bubs :cloud9:

katy hope you get the news we are all hoping for when they get back to you, :hugs:

awaiting news on katie :happydance: how exciting, 

tiger you :happydance:didnt want spag bol cos u was thinking about eggs :rofl:

singal digits whoooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## katycam

Got through at last and have been told they need to call me back but they have no idea when it will be. I told them its urgent, she was a bitch on the phone.
I hate waiting :(


----------



## LisaM

:wohoo: :wohoo: i just seen my ticker there and i only have 7 days left! ahhh!


----------



## katycam

wooo pip 9 days :)


----------



## tiggertea

:rofl: probably pip!!!!
can't believe u managed to hit single digits :shock: at this rate YOU'LL be the last March Mum standing! :rofl:

Aw katy - try and keep busy and the time will go quicker....

wooo for 7 days lisa - not long now!


----------



## LisaM

congrats on single digits Pip!

hope they will get back to you soon katy x


----------



## icculcaz

katies at hosp but theyre busy so she's waiting around til they decide what theyre doin..


----------



## katycam

why are hospitals so rubbish! hope katie gets seen soon :)


----------



## tiggertea

ooooh must be so frustrating for her! hopefully they see to her soon. thanks for the update caz


----------



## icculcaz

oooooooooooh katy ring up in half hour.... hopefully you'll get thru to a different pitbull :)


----------



## katycam

Bean is still in hospital isnt she, i could send her to got tell them off!!


----------



## pippam116

:cry::cry:
thanks for reminding me deb :rofl: :finger:

caz ta for update :lol:, hope they sort something soon for katie


----------



## aurora32

Morning girls,

Ive come to the conclusion all maternity hospitals need a rocket shooving up their backsides to get them motivated as thay are all slack happy and no sense of any bloody urgency.

Wish Bubs would appear now im so sore its unreal im walking about like a 90 year old its that bad, sick of constant Bh and not being able to breath properly due to bubs taking up so much room.


:hug::hug:


----------



## pippam116

they useless, so glad im homebirth and my mw will come in if i need to or decide to go in, so will only have someone else if she hasnt got there straight away, make you wait 4 hours for poxy paracetamol in our place, :hugs:


----------



## Phoenix

lousielou said:


> Morning ladies... am I the only one not getting *any* pre-labour niggles?? I'm sure my Bambino is going to hang on in there until at least another three and a half weeks!!

Nope. Definitely not the only one. Aside from some tightening after some stimulation last night, my OH has had nada. :hissy:


----------



## pippam116

here here!


----------



## pippam116

Phoenix said:


> lousielou said:
> 
> 
> Morning ladies... am I the only one not getting *any* pre-labour niggles?? I'm sure my Bambino is going to hang on in there until at least another three and a half weeks!!
> 
> Nope. Definitely not the only one. Aside from some tightening after some stimulation last night, my OH has had nada. :hissy:Click to expand...

thats a good thing, believe you me, its more than normal not to in first or second pregnancies, and i would give to have had a pregnancy like my first this time. the minute you both relax and try and not worry about when bubs comes it will happen :hugs: not long left now :happydance:

though im sick fo waiting too :cry::rofl:


----------



## aurora32

pippam116 said:


> they useless, so glad im homebirth and my mw will come in if i need to or decide to go in, so will only have someone else if she hasnt got there straight away, make you wait 4 hours for poxy paracetamol in our place, :hugs:

Make you bloody wait till 11.30pm at night for dr to come check your eyes to see why you have a headache, then moan when you have fallen asleep, at that time of night is there any wonder especially when he was meant to have been coming at 9.00am that day, plus give you paracetamol as pain relief when it clearly states on your notes you have an allergic reaction to it then wonder why you are violently sick for hours after, idiots dont even come close.


:hug::hug::hug:


----------



## pippam116

:hugs: xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## icculcaz

smuggle ur own paras in.... :lol:


----------



## icculcaz

aurora32 said:


> pippam116 said:
> 
> 
> they useless, so glad im homebirth and my mw will come in if i need to or decide to go in, so will only have someone else if she hasnt got there straight away, make you wait 4 hours for poxy paracetamol in our place, :hugs:
> 
> Make you bloody wait till 11.30pm at night for dr to come check your eyes to see why you have a headache, then moan when you have fallen asleep, at that time of night is there any wonder especially when he was meant to have been coming at 9.00am that day, plus give you paracetamol as pain relief when it clearly states on your notes you have an allergic reaction to it then wonder why you are violently sick for hours after, idiots dont even come close.
> 
> 
> :hug::hug::hug:Click to expand...


tosser.


----------



## katycam

Theyve just called me back, bloods are fine apart from low on iron so need to get iron tablets.
I wish i knew why i keep feeling crappy all the time if they say nothing is wrong.


----------



## LisaM

glad its not PE katy :hugs: hope you start to feel better x


----------



## pippam116

its that stage katy, glad not pe, :hugs:


----------



## icculcaz

yaaay


----------



## tiggertea

glad all's ok katy.
being low on iron can make you feel crappy, tired and irritable so getting some tablets will help a little!


----------



## mummymadness

Glad its not PE Katy ...

any one heard from Katie , I havent ahd a text yet ? ..

Iv got really really bad wind from take away last night *Blush* But i promised my best mate id go to this free bingo at gala this afternoon PMSL , Im proper nervous now lol .
Finnley slept all night whoooo .

Hope every ones ok . xxxx .


----------



## icculcaz

hehe interesting bingo call ya got there MM


----------



## tiggertea

:rofl: at thought of Gem tooting away in the bingo!


----------



## pippam116

:rofl: aww im going to castle bingo when bubs here, getting a luvly curry and a few pints of cider oooooohhhhhh them r the days lol gone are the clubbing days, so i intitled to get excited over bingo


----------



## mummymadness

Its not funny lol , They will be stopping every few mins , Thinking theres a call when its my loud farts instead lol .

I dont wanna back out of it , As shes the friend whos recently single and due to have a baby in March ... Arghhhhh gonna to have to just stink Gala out pmsl .

You never know if i get a win i might get some contractions going lol . xx .


----------



## pippam116

lmao


----------



## tiggertea

we all think it's funny Gemma......


----------



## lolly101

Morning!!

Gemma if you keeping farting you will make everyone else leave so you are gonna win!!:rofl::rofl::rofl:YEAH!!! don't start anything off in there tho hun!! I love bingo!!! We used to go when I worked in Malta, we sat in amongst the old biddies!!!:rofl:

Aurora good to have you back hun:hug:

Keep thinking bout Katie today!! I hope they manage to find her a bed so she can have her LO... Caz tell her to say that the March Mummies say they have to look after her!

Katycam - I had anemia a few years ago and trust me it can make you feel shite....the iron tablets will make a big diff hun....:hugs:

Jim thanks for the pics, sending love to all 3 of you...Bean looks so happy :hugs:


----------



## pippam116

bounce bounce bounce, ffssssssssssssss


----------



## tiggertea

aaaaaaarrrrrgggggghhhhhh - babies! :rofl:
i want us all to have our babies! (just wait - in a few ours i'll be saying i'm happy enough waiting another few weeks!!)


----------



## mummymadness

:rofl: it is a little bit untill it happens lol .


----------



## pippam116

gone r them words from my mouth, im not bouncing for my good health lol everything hurts, my back especially, my bum hole feels like its gonna split open with pressure and the ammount of juices i got youd think i was an olympic porn star, :rofl: get a move in sienna,


----------



## lolly101

Caz thanks for the update on Katie...

OMG theres an advert for oven chips with the tune food glorious food!! Now I'm hungry again!!!I had a banana to try to be healthy...but I want more and its not lunchtime yet!!!:hissy:


----------



## icculcaz

hmmmmmm im still here in my pj's..... oops


----------



## lolly101

Pip I am getting BAAAAAAAAAAAAADDDDDDDDDD back ache too hun. Des was laughing at me yest cos I couldn't get up, I get really painful twinges and can't move!! Its a nightmare aint it!:hugs:


----------



## MummyCat

Glad it's just low iron Katy.... just don't get a fright if your bowel movements change a little when taking extra iron! Mine did and I went into panic mode until I remembered it's a side effect of extra iron! 

Hope Katie gets seen to soon! 

MM.. you're funny! Hope you have a good time... windy or not! :) 

How's everyone else this morning? I'm back from Physio... she warned me that because I have hypermobility in my joints, I could have a speedy labour (her sister did) she's talking of only a few hours! (I should be so lucky!) :)


----------



## pippam116

me n leila dressed, and shes sulking cos she wants to bonce too n she can sod off lol


----------



## mummymadness

:hissy::hissy: I stink !!!!!! :rofl: .
I knew that take away would haunt me lol .

Good news the pains are starting for you girls . xx .


----------



## lolly101

icculcaz said:


> hmmmmmm im still here in my pj's..... oops

Caz thats me next week!!! Des gonna take Dan to school for me, I got no reason to get up and dressed!!!:happydance:


----------



## pippam116

mummycat, my family all c sections and long labours mine r speedy u never know :))

lolly i can feel her in my back and then legs stretched out at the front and see her feet when she pushes against my tummy flippin uncomfortatble, im bent over, waddling at snails pace and its getting worse daily lol


----------



## icculcaz

im supposed to be goin into work with squeaky for half 12...


----------



## Shifter

Morning all, just popping in quickly before my mum arrives.

Claire hun, so sorry you are having a hard time. Crappy hospital, bad :hugs:

Lousielou - I got nada either.

Although.... after a nice relaxing bath last night, I did get some attention from Andy and immediately had a flurry of BH and sooo much pressure down against my cervix! But it stopped again very quickly. But it did prove to me that the nipple thing is no myth!! :rofl: so go get tweaking everyone!

Best wishes to Katie!


----------



## pippam116

:rofl: holly, have a nice time with your Mum,


----------



## tiggertea

:rofl: tweaking aplenty for the march mums!


anyways - i'm off to town to pay some of those damned bills that had me all annoyed yesterday! Have to get 2 new tyres on the car too - hate being female and going into places like that.... they always seem to add an extra tenner onto the fee :grr: but still, hubby needs to sleep after nightshift so best let him get on with it (especially if i'm going to be demanding nipple tweaking aplenty very shortly! :lol:)


----------



## lolly101

:hugs: Pip....I so hope she moves for you hun.....she being a very naughty Sienna now!

Holly have a nice day with your Mum...:hugs:

Caz I love you call Scarlet Squeaky!!!:rofl:I keep imagining her crying in that tiny baby squeaky cry!


----------



## pippam116

no ta i had leaky nips and worn breastpads for the past 12 weeks, i dont want ne more leakage lol


----------



## pippam116

thnks lolly, doesn't that clicking noise ur tummy makes go through you, gawddddddd she needs to stop growing now lol


----------



## lolly101

I don't get a clicking noise hun...I do get the feeling if she grows much more I'm not gonna be able to stand up!!:rofl:


----------



## aurora32

Still im my pj's really cant be arsed today, so flippin sore from baby pressing down on cervix and from the lack of space think im carrying a bbaby hippo.



:hug::hug::hug:


----------



## jms895

Hi ladies

So poor Katie still waiting? I not text her yet, didnt know if she had phone on

Hada good nights sleep but getting pains again now and tightenings.....

COngrats on single digits Pip and Lisa xx

Hugs to everyone else

Welcome back Aurora x


----------



## lolly101

Morning Jade!!! I was just thinking I hadn't seen you on here today!!


----------



## katycam

grrr my doctor just phoned and wasnt particulary happy to let me have iron tablets. why does everything have to be so difficult?!
just had lunch already, chicken pie, chips n peas :) yum yum. i feel like a pig now!

hey jade :)


----------



## Phoenix

tiggertea said:


> aaaaaaarrrrrgggggghhhhhh - babies! :rofl:
> i want us all to have our babies! (just wait - in a few ours i'll be saying i'm happy enough waiting another few weeks!!)

Yeah, my missus is taking a day off from here to get away from all you ladies with your signs of things happening, and just chill out with her mum while I'm at work.


----------



## pippam116

arghh its weird i didnt have it on other 2, click click click


----------



## lousielou

woohoo! Just picked up homebirth box! :)


----------



## icculcaz

katie update


shes gelled up n raring to go! cannulas bein inserted just incase :)


good luck missus!


----------



## katycam

good luck katie :)

im jealous, i want bean here soon!


----------



## lousielou

Yay for katie! :)


----------



## katycam

whats a cannula?


----------



## pippam116

a thing they put in back of ur hand incase u need to have drip, emergency section, i had one when i was in hosp


----------



## aurora32

katycam said:


> whats a cannula?[/QUOTE
> 
> 
> Its a tube with a needle that gets put into the back of you hand so they can easily administer drugs fluids etc, or if she needs to have asection so they can put her to sleep quickly.
> 
> :hug::hug:


----------



## pippam116

and some doctors fook them up and hurt lol, as i found out and had to have a kids one :rofl:


----------



## katycam

ooh i always wondered what it was!
im hungry again now. must stop eating.


----------



## pippam116

:rofl:


----------



## Phoenix

pippam116 said:


> and some doctors fook them up and hurt lol, as i found out and had to have a kids one :rofl:

Or when you visit A&E, the doc doesn't notice the needle's blunt until after the 3rd attempt...


----------



## pippam116

arghhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh, she told me i had awful veins, and i could see 4 easy ones on my right hand, so she dug into my left hand with none, went one one whole and made a second and exited :( bed was covered in blood and i almost passed out lol even when i got the lil needle kids one she still put it back in my left hand whaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## katycam

i hate needles :(


----------



## pippam116

me too :(


----------



## katycam

im such a wimp with most things. dreading labour day!! :nope:


----------



## MummyCat

Ta Pip... I've warned hubby it may be a quick one! We're going to visit family in Guilford on the weekend and I'm having to pack my hospital bag just in case! I feel silly doing it, but rather be safe than sorry considering I've been having cramps etc!

Lolly I agree... everytime I see Caz type squeaky it brings a smile to my face :)
Caz, ta for the update on Katie... hope all goes well! Def another March baby on the way then! (hurrah!)

Phoenix, yeah not all docs know what they're doing sadly :( Hope your OH has a nice day away from this mad place! It must be frustrating watching others have babies early and start getting 'signs' (if we run late I'm not sure if I'll manage to hang about here!)

My job for the next 30 min is to write my birth plan and print it off! I know what I want....so it's just putting it together now! ;)

:hugs: to those who need them! xx


----------



## pippam116

katie im a wimp by all means but im excited for labour youll be fine :hugs:

Mummycat u be careful traveling away from home and cover all bases :hugs:


----------



## aurora32

you should try having arterial blood taken, i had it done as they thought had lump in lungs as pulse wudnt stop racing when was in hospital, bloody dr did it times 4 in one hand 2 in the other before he got it it was so painful as arteries are quite deep to get too. by the time i cam from hospital i looked like i was a junkie with the amount of bruises i had up n down my arm, you would think these dr's were better trained in taking blood some are bloody useless.

:hug::hug:


----------



## pippam116

:rofl: i dont like getting my bum out for anti -d especially when my leg jitters n im chewing a grotty hospital pillow lol


----------



## katycam

ooooh i dont want an injection in my bum :(


----------



## MummyCat

Ta Pip... we will do! Thankfully it's only just over an hours drive... so not the end of the world if labour starts while I'm there... but obviously not ideal! 

Would you guys mind having a look at my birth plan and see what you think? Have I missed anything critical? 

*Labour Companions*
My birth partner will be my husband, Michael Pound. I dont mind students being present during my babys birth depending on the quantity of them and circumstances during labour.
*Monitoring of baby*
Ideally Id prefer for the monitoring of the babys heartbeat to be done as and when required by use of a Doppler, however should the need arise to have constant monitoring we will be happy to act in the best interests of the baby.
*Ways of coping with pain*
I would like to try use relaxation and breathing techniques as well as different positions to get myself comfortable (including the use of a birthing ball). I will be using a TENS machine during early labour and would like to make use of Entonox in the delivery suite. I would prefer to avoid using pethidine and/or epidural however I would like to be guided by the midwives with regards to my options should I feel I need further pain medication.
*Options for labour and delivery*
I would like to have the option of being in the most comfortable position for me to give birth, I may try kneeling, standing, squatting or lying on the bed. I would like my baby to be delivered onto my stomach (where possible). I am happy for the midwives to announce the sex of the baby. I would like my partner to cut the babys cord only once the cord has stopped pulsating. 
*After birth*
Provided all is well Id like the baby to be handed to me straightaway (no need to wrap in blanket first). I would like to have skin to skin contact with my baby as soon as possible and have the opportunity to breast feed soon after birth. I would like my partner and I to spend some time alone with the baby in the delivery room before were moved to the ward. I would like my baby to have the vitamin K injection.
*Slow progress in labour*
I would like to be informed of my options and be guided by the midwives should the labour be progressing slowly.
*Induction*
I would prefer to avoid if possible, but happy to be guided by the midwives with regards to the options available to me.
*Assisted delivery*
I would prefer not to have an episiotomy and would like the midwives to assist me during the birth in allowing the perineum the chance to stretch as much as possible (advising when NOT to push). However if an episiotomy, forceps or ventouse are required I would like to be advised and guided by the midwives.
*Caesarean Section*
I would prefer to avoid having a caesarean section if possible, however if one should be required I would prefer to be awake during the procedure and have my partner with me where possible.


----------



## jojo1974

hi all hows everyone going ? gosh you ladies natter i just burnt my toast going through posts lol , whhhooooooo for katie , glad its just your iorn levels katy, :hug: to everyone else xx


----------



## icculcaz

looks good to me cath. :)
i didnt bother with a birthplan with last pg. the prev 2 labours i had the birth plans were ignored so i just thought feck it. :) hopefully ur hosp will go with yours :)


----------



## MummyCat

Hey jojo... good thanks babes... how's you?

Ta Caz... yeah my physio was on at me about getting it sorted (she wants me to be as mobile as possible - due to hypermobility etc) so wants it in my plan - she's from the same hospital as I'm having the baby... so fingers crossed they work to it! We'll inform them that it's attached to my notes anyway! 

We're trying to be as flexible as possible while still hoping for as little intervention as possible. (one can dream right?)


----------



## icculcaz

aye... i just went in with the theory of look just get her out with minimal fuss and damage will ya?


----------



## pippam116

seems good to me cath :hugs:

Mine was, on last two, prefer only gas and air but will take anything as and when needed if all gets too much, that was it lol. bit longer this time as got all details as im home delivering,


----------



## katycam

looking good cath, i should really do mine at some point, seeing as i do sod all everyday!


----------



## MummyCat

hahaha..... and they certainly managed that for you Caz... no tearing! :)

Thanks Pip hun! I bet it's a bit more complicated now with homebirth... on that note... your little lady is obviously far too comfy in there! :)

Right...now birth plan is done, I'm off to bounce on ball and do some ironing! Will catch up a bit later... hopefully we have some more news from Katie! (Hope that her body helps her induction along... otherwise it'll be a very long few days for her!)


----------



## MummyCat

Ta Katy...

It's not so hard once you know what you want! :) it only took me 10 minutes to type up! ;)

xx


----------



## katycam

Yeah i know what i want, pretty much what caz said! 
Quick as possible with no damage! I dont want epidural though, unless i really have to, and i dont want bean passed to me until he is clean, i will puke everywhere!!


----------



## lolly101

Well I have just done a humungous Tesco online shop to be delevered Tuesday!!! I have enough to alst a whole month I think!!! Damn I didn't do toilet rolls....I'll have to go back on:hissy:

Mummycat My DH is from Farnham!!! Right near Guildford...If you go into labour go to Royal Surrey not Frimley!!! Much better!!:hugs:not that you will go ninto early labour I'm sure!!!

Oooh Katie so hope shes progressing now!!

I am dreading the needles next weds..I am having an epidural too..when I had Dan I just held Des' hand.... he said I squeezed it so hard it hurt...gonna do the same next week!:rofl: oh the drip too:hissy: oh god now I'm getting worried, all these things you forget!! I was like you tho Caz, they asked me "can we..." I said do what you like just get him outta me safely!!:rofl:

Katy they wrapped Dan in a blanket before they handed him to me cos he was blue with cold bless him...all I saw was his little face!!


----------



## icculcaz

they only look a bit icky.... and that white stuff is just an expensive glorified moisturiser....
 



Attached Files:







SP_A0035.jpg
File size: 84.2 KB
Views: 7


----------



## lolly101

v true Caz....

I think I was so excited to meet Dan at last I wasn't bothered what he had on him


----------



## tiggertea

Phoenix said:


> tiggertea said:
> 
> 
> aaaaaaarrrrrgggggghhhhhh - babies! :rofl:
> i want us all to have our babies! (just wait - in a few ours i'll be saying i'm happy enough waiting another few weeks!!)
> 
> Yeah, my missus is taking a day off from here to get away from all you ladies with your signs of things happening, and just chill out with her mum while I'm at work.Click to expand...

i'm sure she'll have a fab day - mums are great for helping take our minds off things. Bet you're in work thinking of more ways to help get things going..... as per our uber ladylike discussion in here earlier, nipple tweaking seems to work for some...... :winkwink:


----------



## icculcaz

i just aint bothered..... and 1st cuddles mine :)


----------



## Phoenix

tiggertea said:


> i'm sure she'll have a fab day - mums are great for helping take our minds off things. Bet you're in work thinking of more ways to help get things going..... as per our uber ladylike discussion in here earlier, nipple tweaking seems to work for some...... :winkwink:

What? :blush:

In all seriousness, I'm just trying to focus on work right now. Not easy. Glad I've got most of my high priority work done for the immediate future.


----------



## tiggertea

It's good to know the daddies get as distracted as us! If all the high priority work is done hand the less important stuff to your minions and concentrate on the benefits of such pasttimes as nipple tweaking, pineapples, curry and, the trusty male response of good old-fashioned :sex:.........


----------



## Phoenix

tiggertea said:


> It's good to know the daddies get as distracted as us! If all the high priority work is done hand the less important stuff to your minions and concentrate on the benefits of such pasttimes as nipple tweaking, pineapples, curry and, the trusty male response of good old-fashioned :sex:.........

Heh. Well my minions already have taken on some of my work. Unfortunately I'm left with one tricky, but dull thing to do. Getting it done not easy with such mental distractions as you mention though.


----------



## tiggertea

pah, the minions can cope! :rofl:


----------



## icculcaz

heheehehehe
just rang up nhs direct for sum contraceptive advice as i been told i can start taking my pill from 3 weeks after birth... sooo thought id check it up 1st... had a lovely convo on my bits with a lad called scott... hes gettin a female to call me back aftre shes researched into it 4 me as he couldnt answer me... i was more upset as to why they needed to know if i am white british or not... does it matter? is it so i can get put to bottom of the pile for call backs? i should have answered no im a succubus on a day off....


----------



## pippam116

:rofl:


----------



## pippam116

so i just did the nawty deed and after bouncing all day, left the car home and walked to get chloe an long old treck up hill on way home but god hed kill me if knew i did lol, speed walked it too hahahahaha


----------



## tiggertea

just so long as chloe knows it's ur little secret pip! hehe


----------



## wanababy

hi girls!
I've just been to dentist for filling - I am soooo brave - I hate needles too but didin't even panic when she gave me 3!!! Must be getting ready for being a pin cushion in labour!!:rofl:

Hope everyones OK - going out now but will pop back later ('pop'-i wish lol!)
:hugs:

Liz.xx


----------



## Shifter

Afternoon ladies, and Phoenix.

No more news on Katie yet?

Lolly :hugs: don't worry babe. It'll be different from with Dan, because it is a planned section, you know it's coming and you know you will both be fine. It might be time to stop calling her petunia now she's so nearly here though, or it might stick and I don't think she'd thank you for it :rofl:

My mum just left. We went for a walk earlier, but it didn't seem to do anything. Had egg sarnies for lunch (no getting ideas Debz, you don't like eggs remember!) and thought something felt odd after. But I reckon it was just baby shifting away from the increasing build up of gas in there :rofl: it hasn't made its way out yet, so must be a bit of a tight squeeze in there atm!

Hmm... more nipple tweaking might be on the agenda tonight... just to add to your distraction level Phoenix :winkwink:


----------



## pippam116

lol, re pop i wish :), ull have debs wanting pringles again, chloe likes walking leila is bound to moan later ill jsut say shes making stories up again, well wihtout being too hopefull ive just had to sit back baby felt like did a turn and was rather uncomfortable so im kinda of hoping its moved round pleaseeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee lol


----------



## Shifter

Oh and I don't mind getting first cuddles complete with vernix etc! Can't wait for hubby and I to receive our own baby in the water and get that all important immediate skin-to-skin :cloud9:


----------



## pippam116

:rofl: holly, poor Phoenix :lol:


----------



## Shifter

Ooh, fingers crossed for you pip!


----------



## katycam

im all happy now because luke called :) i love hearing his voice after going without hearing from him for days.
he's out on patrol somewhere but cant tell me anything.
he's just annoyed me though because he said when he gets back we can spend a night in a hotel wink wink. why tease me grrrrrrr!


----------



## tiggertea

oooooh pip! hope sienna did a little somersault and decided enough is enough!! woooo that would be another one here! And yep - I agree poor Phoenix..... all this talk of lady bits has gotta have him cringing.... imagine how his OH must feel him listening to us all day :shock: ;)

no more news on Katie anyone?

Holly - I'm def not gonna be wanting egg sarnies (thanks to you girls reminding me that eggs and i don't agree!).... bacon though, THAT could tempt me! lol


----------



## MummyCat

Thanks for the advice Lolly! :hugs: 

Hope you're all having a nice comfortable afternoon. Little one has had it's foot/bum/something stuck up under my ribs for the last two days and it's getting really annoying! 

Yeah Debz... poor Phoenix... not sure how he copes, my DH just keeps asking me... how many more March Mummy's have had their babies?? He doesn't come anywhere near the thread for fear of what he'd find :)


----------



## Shifter

I think Phoenix is a bit of a hero to brave us lot! I'm 100% certain his OH doesn't mind! In fact, I'm sure she likes his enthusiasm :rofl:


----------



## MummyCat

Very likely Holly hun! :) 

Right.... I'm off to hoover the house now! (Am being sooooooooo good today as already tidied, put washing on, ironed, cleaned kitchen, wrote birth plan and attended physio!) Have ants in my pants I think.... OR... it's me subconsciously trying to work up an appetite for a chinese that I'm having with my mates tonight! yum!!!


----------



## pippam116

thanks deb, though knowing my luck shes back where she was prob just did a full circuit
im not holding my breath


----------



## Dani_b

hey you chatty lot... too many pages to catch up on... hows katie?


----------



## mummymadness

just nipping on quickly , Bin to bingo nooo wind lol .

Missed loads i bet , Hows Katie any news at all since this morning ? . xx .


----------



## icculcaz

katie just txt me....


she says owchie.x


----------



## mummymadness

Lol ill take it Owchie is a good sign lol . xx .


----------



## Shifter

Sounds like the gel did the trick then!


----------



## tiggertea

lol - i was just gonna say that gemma!

:happydance: that things are progressing for her!


----------



## pippam116

aww bless

dunno if im bouncing wind out or bubs at mo lol

few twinges so seeing where they go


----------



## katycam

i hope bubs arrives soon for katie, and you pip :) x


----------



## pippam116

:happydance: cant wait for katie to have hers, :hugs:


----------



## Dani_b

good luck too you katie


----------



## icculcaz

katies havin pains every 3min.. gonna b examined soon. :) so far no drip. go on lass!


----------



## icculcaz

pips bein tight... :finger: :lol:


----------



## mummymadness

so pleased for her :) .

did i win bingo did i hellers lol .

Nackered now and still aint put tea on lol , Any one having a good afternoon ? . xx .


----------



## Dani_b

every 3 cm??? yu mean 3 mins lol


----------



## icculcaz

blonde moment :D


----------



## Dani_b

lol caz


----------



## icculcaz

i have earned my dark haired blonde title ya know. :D 


aww mm wud have been funny listening to ur fart call.


----------



## jms895

I text Katie and no reply maybe she is busy

Sorry ladies been working in nursery today, still a bombsite

Has anyone set up a thread for Katie?

Everyone ok? xx


----------



## pippam116

lmao caz, thanks for reminding me :rofl: :finger: wahooooooo go on katie


----------



## jms895

Go Katie :happydance:


----------



## pippam116

jade, what we having for dinner tonight curry or pizza? :finger:


----------



## jms895

Pip Stew :finger: had 2 bowls today, made a shed load yesterday! :dance:

Bloody nursery pissing me off, just dont seem to be getting anywhere!


----------



## jms895

Anyway, ladies I need to crack on, I will be on later. Does someone want to create a thread in 3rd Tri for Katie as I know others want updates etc....? Or I can do later tonight, but may be late.

Laters xx


----------



## pippam116

im sure there is one on her.... i think? have fun and go shit some stew :rofl: :finger:

xxxx


----------



## danapeter36

Sorry for gatecrashing March Mummies, but I wanted to pass my best wishes onto Katie she's always been so sweet to me, and I wanted to say I am wishing her an easy labour - as easy as it can be, and I am so excited and jealous that she will meet her little person soon!
Dana xxx


----------



## Shifter

I would set up a thread for Katie but one of her text buddies should set up a thread so the OP can be easily updated.


----------



## pippam116

yep holly is right, ive just looked but think the thread i saw earlier was someone asking about her, pointless me doing it not a text buddy, xx


----------



## icculcaz

i'll do it :)


----------



## danapeter36

:) Yay!!! Katies very own thread :)
xxx


----------



## MummyCat

Lo.................. there....................... :hugs:

Am slightly buzzing from the cleaning products! Am in love with my jojoba fabric softner and lemon scented flash spray stuff! Needless to say, house is spotless! (Apart from the study (where I'm currently sitting)... which is a tip as it's DH's domain!)

Hope you've all been having a smashing day....great news re Katie! Thanks Caz! I agree..think a thread should go up in 3rd tri! (ditto what Holly says!) :)

Oooh Pip... you keep bouncing babe! Hope that was a turn and those twinges are the start of something!

Mmmm...stew sounds nice Jade... but I'm off for chinese tonight - mmmm.... duck! yum!


----------



## tiggertea

o dear o dear - should have known better than to take a bath! :rofl: that sounds a bit ominous doesn't it?! it's set the hicks off something shocking and keep getting little popping sensations low down in bump..... that's new! 

off to finish topping my homemade pizza and stick it in the oven! mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## pippam116

has it got egg on it? :rofl:


----------



## Deb_baby

Hi ladies & Phoenix!!

Finally got online :happydance: hope everyone is doing well.

Been back up to hospital this morning, got really bad Braxston Hicks and baby has turned back to back, doesnt help with my back killing me also.

Finally all moved into new house except got into house this afternoon to find the pipe had blocked for the toilet and its burst and the roof has cracked right aswell so cant use it until plumber comes tommorrow.

:hugs: to everyone, i did try and catch up but 50+ pages i cant remember anything.
:hugs: Good Luck Katie.

xx


----------



## tiggertea

:rofl: no pip! it's half ham, tomato and pineapple, half barbeque sauce with chicken. all over onions and peppers.... we couldn't agree on which to have so decided half n half was a good option! :lol:


----------



## pippam116

aww glad u back on deb :hugs: ha join the bk to bk club :)

sounds nice tigger save me some


----------



## tiggertea

i'll try...... altho you'd best make a backup plan just in case! :finger:

good to have you back deb :hugs:


----------



## pippam116

:finger: egg sarnis? :rofl:

arctic roll? lol


----------



## tiggertea

still have an arctic roll in the freezer :finger: - went off the notion of it as soon as i managed to get my hands on some! :rofl:


----------



## pippam116

lol ive polished off 2, since then but not bothered now, have hell heartburn last few days and hoping this time next week i wont be pregnant in which case ill be cutting down lol


----------



## Shifter

Hi Deb, hope the teething problems with house get sorted quick for you and that the BH aren't too bad :hugs:


----------



## Shifter

https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-journals/98366-shifters-final-countdown-9.html#post1627605

What do you reckon?


----------



## tiggertea

sounds quite promising hun! :hugs: glad something's starting to happen for you coz i know you were very disheartened with your lack of "symptoms"


----------



## mummymadness

Just got text from Holly , Shes quiet sure this is it whoooooooo .
She carnt update anyone as she carnt get to laptop is on her ball in pain .

Lets hope hunny . xxxxx .


----------



## icculcaz

whos holly? i 4got...

is it shifter?


----------



## mummymadness

lol sorry yes shifter . xx .


----------



## lousielou

Bloody hell, that was quick!! Best wishes Holly! :)


----------



## mummymadness

whoooo Katie and Holly all go , Its the pringle affect again lol .

All exciting . xx .


----------



## Shifter

Lies! All lies! Thanks Gemma :hug:

Not in pain, is strange and very intense. Has just eased off a bit now and am waiting for food to appear! The position I'm in seems to make all the difference! I'm pretty sure it's just a warm up atm.


----------



## tiggertea

oooooohhhh! is Andy all set with the hosepipe for the birthing pool just in case?! you never know hun - it could be the start of something! :shock: :yipee: You did tell baby it had to stay put til Wednesday..... it's now Thursday so maybe it's decided a day extra is good enough!


----------



## Shifter

We're just going to wait and see what happens in the next hour or so! Am off to eat now folks

ttfn


----------



## mummymadness

Sorry i typed it wrong hunny lol Oooopppps .

So excited for you chick , Enjoy your food . xxx .


ps = Added bump pic in bumps section hoping last ever pic :) .


----------



## lolly101

hi all!!!

well I reckon we are all coming out with Katie I have had bad hicks tonight, eased off now!!! no they haven't oooohh...

My head is swelling at the mo cos we just had Dans parent consultation( it should be next weds or thurs but told teacher we were a bit busy so she rearranged it for us!!!) she said he is doing really well and as of tomorrow the year 4 teacher is starting a special lesson for a few of the "more able students" in numeracy and Dan is one of the three out of year 3 she wants to do this as it will give him more of a challenge!!!!!

Pip hope Sienna is turning hun:hugs:

Deb welcome back!!!

Debz your pizza sounds scrummy!!! We had home made lamb kebabs and my special rice!!!(well the boys had kebabs, I had quorn!!)

Gemma will have a look at your bump pic in a mo!!! glad you held in your wind at bingo!!:rofl:


----------



## mummymadness

:rofl::rofl: was very hard to keep it in i tell you lol .

Glad Dan is a little bright star bless him :) . Clever cutie . x .


----------



## lolly101

MM your bump is biiiiggg now!!! It's getting to the really uncomfy bit now aint it....


----------



## Shifter

All seems to have stopped now. Thanks for all the encouragement guys :D Lolly - thanks for keeping me company by text! Kept me sane in some of the weirder moments there! Glad to hear Dan is doing so well at school! 

Not quite sure what Andy made of all that though! He was great but trying not to get hopes up I think!

Think am gonna go for a bath and early night folks.


----------



## jms895

My I go off for a bit and everything happens!!

You ok Holly?

I will catch up on the Katie thread xx


----------



## lolly101

Holly glad all is well..in a nice kinda way....Our poor hubbys, Des says he hates being so helpless when these things happen...you know I'm always there hun:hugs: enjoy your bath and try and sleep...text me if things change tho!!!


----------



## Shifter

I'm fine thanks Jade.

Thanks Lolly, you're a complete star :D


----------



## icculcaz

jade any major news on katie i'll txt ya :)


----------



## lolly101

Well I'm off now...Bones is on at 9pm and these BH's are hurting!!gonna get my feet up and drink loads of water!!:rofl:

NN all.... hope you all have good eves...If anything happens with Katie later today could one of you text me to let me know!!! thanks:hugs:


2 days and 3 hours and 45 mins til March!!!!!:help::ignore::wohoo:

Hey i have an icon named after me!!!!:lolly:


----------



## lolly101

Not sure what "my" icon is doing tho!!!:lolly:


----------



## Shifter

Naughty Lolly! (Though can't honestly say that hasn't occurred to me when I've seen that icon before :blush: )

NN hun, hope the BHs ease off :hugs:


----------



## icculcaz

katie has sent me a photo of a newborn baby..... no details tho... :)


----------



## mummymadness

Hey hope every ones ok , Glad every one thinks bumps growing :) .

WHOOOOOOOOOOOOOO Katie well done hun .

wonder if its girl or boy baba :) .

I just had some Creamy soup was yummmmmmmmy , Going for some rumpy pumpy with Andy in about 5 mins using hime to get baba out lol . xxx .


----------



## pippam116

lol wat have i missed, holly hope u ok, lolly and mm nn girlies, caz that went real quick last hurdle congrats to her, is it pink or blue bundle???? wahoooooooooooooooooo xx


----------



## icculcaz

lil 6lb girlie :)


----------



## pippam116

whooooooo congrats to katie :)))))) thought it was a girl, :happydance:


----------



## icculcaz

summat t scare the burglars...
 



Attached Files:







ky n blade n scar school.JPG
File size: 32.4 KB
Views: 4


----------



## pippam116

aww gorgeous pic, :hugs: can see a family nose there :)

chloe has to dress up in welsh traditional costume tomorrow, its their photos in the local papers, for st davids day sunday, got her stuff all out she always looks a treat :rofl:


----------



## icculcaz

lets hope it isnt the family mouth,........ :D


----------



## pippam116

:rofl: atleast they'll be able to take care of themselves :))

bouncing a few pains out, flip all else to do.


----------



## wanababy

:wohoo: well done katie!

Evening ladies!

Holly, have just read your 'countdown' extraction! I've was like that tonight - very damp - through to trousers - and (TMI...sorry!), very slightly pinkish/beige tinge on liner - I don't feel like I'm weeing though! Could this poss be waters leaking???

Got slight cramps this evening also but not sure if is off the HUGE fish (whale lol) and chips & mushy pea's i had earlier!!
Knowing my luck though, it won't be out happening..:(

:hugs:

Liz
xx


----------



## pippam116

Liz hope something is happening for u...x


----------



## jojo1974

omg i dont log on for a while and a bubbas been born whooooo well done katie :cloud9: :hug: , hows everyone doing tonight ? x


----------



## jms895

:wohoo: I wanna see the pic of Katies baby!!! 

Lovely pic Caz of the family! xx

:dance:


----------



## jojo1974

ohhhh wanababy sounds like waters to me


----------



## jojo1974

can you put pic up caz x


----------



## pippam116

evening jojo n jade :happydance: another bubs whooooooo

i keep getting wet knickers too not soaking but a nice lil patch every time i change


----------



## jms895

Oh my god its all happening here!

So excited!!! xx


----------



## jojo1974

whoo all go tonight its your turn now pip , you got any pains ? xx


----------



## pippam116

the odd one but nothing new i be only one left ebd of march i reckon lmfao x


----------



## jms895

Ahhh Pip I am sure it wont be long now hun :hugs:

Wanababy and SHifter with the cramps too

I cant cope with all the excitement!

Caz, put Update on the thread baby is here and then everyone will know! :D

I cant believe Katie has her bubba


----------



## jojo1974

no pip it will be me i went over with the other 2 so this one wont be no different :(


----------



## jojo1974

iv started early eviction already then wen due date comes he should be ready:rofl:


----------



## jms895

Caz thanks for the pic, baby is so bloody cute :D


----------



## jms895

My eviction starts at 38 weeks, I aint ready yet! :lol:


----------



## jojo1974

hopefully jade all this excitement will kick start us all off :)


----------



## pippam116

aww jojo, we will see, i had mine 2 and weeks before now :rofl: 
would be luvly to wake up 1 morning soon and she be on her way :) wishful thinking lol


----------



## jojo1974

weres the pic jade ?


----------



## jojo1974

it not be long now pip got a feeling it will be at the weekend :)


----------



## pippam116

i cross everything but my legs lol


----------



## jojo1974

:rofl: pip


----------



## jms895

Wow did Katie go from 4 to 10cm in 2 hours then :D


----------



## pippam116

:lol: got lower back pains and a bottle of gaviscon for company :) the joys

she was 3cm last i heard then all of sudden bubs was here lol


----------



## jms895

Pip I am sick of guessing with you :finger: I cant believe she is still in there :lol:


----------



## pippam116

im not bothering either :finger: just wait for the text saying shes here is best i think, cos shes ignorant lil bugger :rofl:


----------



## jms895

Aaah bless her has she turned yet Pip?


----------



## pippam116

i had feeling she did earlier, but shes sleeping and im useless at telling , all i can say is she did something earlier and it was a big move, so fingers crossed, wont know for sure till week fri if im still waiting about lol


----------



## jojo1974

ahh pip i hope she as xx


----------



## icculcaz

jms895 said:


> Ahhh Pip I am sure it wont be long now hun :hugs:
> 
> Wanababy and SHifter with the cramps too
> 
> I cant cope with all the excitement!
> 
> Caz, put Update on the thread baby is here and then everyone will know! :D
> 
> I cant believe Katie has her bubba

i cant figure out how to


----------



## jms895

I hope so too hun :hugs:

I think all the action has started now and March is here at the weekend so we should have lots of bubs soon :D

Anyway I am gonna have a bath will be back on in a bit


----------



## pippam116

kk hun, edit it caz and update the title.

jade speak in a it if im still here :) x


----------



## jms895

icculcaz said:


> jms895 said:
> 
> 
> Ahhh Pip I am sure it wont be long now hun :hugs:
> 
> Wanababy and SHifter with the cramps too
> 
> I cant cope with all the excitement!
> 
> Caz, put Update on the thread baby is here and then everyone will know! :D
> 
> I cant believe Katie has her bubba
> 
> i cant figure out how toClick to expand...

Caz go to the thread, click on it then click on edit at the bottom right little blue button. then click on go advanced, then change the title :D


----------



## pippam116

i give up im going bed, everything hurting and dh hogging sofa so bed it is, speak tomoz, xxxxxxxx


----------



## jms895

NN Pip xx


----------



## jojo1974

night pip xx


----------



## icculcaz

done :)


----------



## jms895

Thanks! :D people were still putting good luck at bottom of thread :lol:


----------



## tiggertea

oooooh congrats to katie and her little girl! :cloud9:

who shall be the next pringle then?! :lol:


----------



## jms895

Pip has got to be the next one surely!

I dont want to be! Nightmare in the nursery, furniture bits missing, carpet gonna be late to I aint ready :argh:

Or you tigs!

Anyway bath and raspberry tea, wont be long x


----------



## tiggertea

I dunno - i think Sienna's a stubborn little thing already and will keep pip guessing!

I reckon it'll be someone we don't really expect. Holly maybe? or Gemma....
hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm we'll see! 

Sorry to hear your nursery aint going to plan so far - don't worry though - i'm sure you'll get it sorted in time! IT's just coz ur so keen to get it all done that anything that can go wrong, will for a day or two, just to try your patience! :hugs: and remember - baby won't need it all perfect straight away anyways - all it wants is lots of cuddles from mummy and daddy! :cloud9:



i'm getting a little nervous about my appt tomorrow..... when the consultant said last week he would probably check what's happening "in there".... what will that entail?! i'm really not looking forward to having to "drop em" and let him have a poke, and even more worried that he'll start something happening that wasn't s'posed to happen just yet! :shock: lol i'm thinking too much again aren't i?!


----------



## wanababy

NN Pip...

Still got crampy feelings but no more damp (lol) or BH! Have just had half (more than)a tub of green&blacks white choc & raspberry icecream though so not sure if its indigestion - especially after my fish & chips earlier! 

OH is going out on Saturday night and it will be a late one (inconsiderate sod) so I'm hoping I can either 'go' before (wishful thinkin)of after!!

Aww dying to see Katies lil girl! So thats 11 now eh?! Does anyone know what her labour was like? By the sounds of things it was quite quick?
:hugs:


----------



## tiggertea

i'm dyin to see a pic too.... caz? CAZ?! get yourself in here and post that pic you were sent earlier!!! selfish moo! :finger: :rofl:


----------



## jms895

I will upoad the pic if Caz says ok?

Yes nursery can sod it tomorrow, got a funeral so wont be on here in afternoon, maybe first thing.

Need to change some stuff at Ikea sunday and sat do the painting on skirting, monday carpet xx

Debz apptmt they may use the speculum thingy and open you up and see if you are dilating?? I had it twice, bit uncomfy but not bad, like a smear x


----------



## tiggertea

yeah if u get the go ahead to show us a pic please do! lol 

thanks for the info re: appt.... it's silly to be apprehensive considering the poking and prodding i'll be getting from dear knows how many people in the next few weeks but i'm just dreading it! :rofl: dopey debz!!!! :blush:

see the nursery will be done before you know it.... take your time hun :hugs:


----------



## jms895

I just text Katie and asked if I can post the pic


----------



## jms895

Pic attached

Katie said it wasnt nice lol went from 4cm to 10 cm dilated in 2 hours :shock:

Here is bubba she is sooooo pretty :cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







resize_image_591226238.jpg
File size: 87.5 KB
Views: 17


----------



## amara-arena

aww what a cute photo.. Im new here but due next wk march 4th


----------



## jms895

hi amara arena! x


----------



## tiggertea

awwwww! look- a mini katie! :cloud9: beautiful bub!!!!!


welcome amara! You prob won't be added to the list for a few days (katie just had her baby today and so we can't update the first post til she gets home!) but welcome!


----------



## polo_princess

Awwww how adorable!! Well done Katie my sweets :)


----------



## wanababy

Debz - in a couple of weeks we will have lost ALL our dignity - don't worry hun lol!!!

Hi amara arena :wave:

Awwwwwww katies bubs is sooooo cute! Bless her :cloud9: Do we know weight/name yet??x


----------



## tiggertea

hehehe thats y i know i'm bein a real dope now liz! :blush: mum keeps tellin me "when you go in to have the baby, leave ur dignity at the door and collect it on the way out again" :rofl: so true!


----------



## amara-arena

thanks for the welcomes, and Im sorry its taken me so long to register to the forum lol


----------



## wanababy

tiggertea said:


> hehehe thats y i know i'm bein a real dope now liz! :blush: mum keeps tellin me "when you go in to have the baby, leave ur dignity at the door and collect it on the way out again" :rofl: so true!

Too true!!....:rofl: At least we all know we're in the same boat lol!


----------



## wanababy

amara-arena said:


> thanks for the welcomes, and Im sorry its taken me so long to register to the forum lol

Yr welcome hun and I hope you like reading lol!! It takes me all my time to catch up on the chat on ere and I'm on at least 3 times a day....:rofl::rofl:


----------



## tiggertea

yup -we like to talk!!!! but it's all good.... hmmmmmm kinda lol

oh, and food..... we talk about food ALOT......


----------



## amara-arena

haha yeah Im reading loads at the mo, my hubby says he's going to chuck the laptop out of the window if I dont stop neglecting him hahaha


----------



## pinky1

Hi everyone, i've been following you guys for a few weeks now as i am also due in march, 17th. just didnt have the bottle to chat, but there we go i've done it:happydance: you lot have made this very long last few weeks a little easy to cope with when everyone is saying just what i've been feeling!:rofl: glad everything went well with katie been up all hours on this just waiting for news on ppl. I talk to hubby about you all like i've know you for years:rofl: he's like who are these ppl lol. im Cath by the way, 29 have 2 boys and expecting a girl:happydance:


----------



## tiggertea

tell him u'll chuck him out the window to retrieve it :lol:


----------



## tiggertea

hi pinky! welcome to you too! u lurker! :rofl: :hugs:

2 new march mums in one night! WOW!!!


----------



## Dani_b

hello you chatty lol

well done katie


----------



## kez

Hi just wanted to update jnr was due on 16th march, but he decided to arrive on Tues 24th feb at 2.00pm 3 weeks early.
He is soooooooooooooooo gorgeous weighed 7lb 9oz labour was finexx


----------



## pinky1

lol i know, thought i'd better join in as i felt like i was listening in on someones conversation! lol


----------



## wanababy

Welcome pinky1 :wave:

Congrats Kez :cloud9:

Hi Dani!!

This only means 1 thing though - with 2 more bods......more bloody posts to catch up on and read lol!! I sometimes sit for a full hour (or more til my backs broken!) before I'm up to speed on things - terrified incase I miss anything haha!!!

Anyway, am off to bed - have had my rasp tea and am knackered....

Nite all...:hugs:

Liz
xx


----------



## Dani_b

have been waddling quite a bit today so think baby has been moving down a bit more. had some BH that have been a bit breath taking but noting worth shouting home about lol


----------



## tiggertea

Congrats Kez! we'll have to try and remember where all these updates are for when katie's back to update the OP!


----------



## jms895

COngrats Kez!!

Welcome pinky!!

Liz, Katie baby was 6 pound 1 I think, her names are in her journal, I know it was Milo or Louie for a boy, cant remember girls name :dohh:


----------



## tiggertea

Think it was Ella for a girl wasn't it?


----------



## jms895

Yeah I think thats it Debz!

Wow do we have 12 or 13 March babies now?

Remember my guess of 15 before the 1st of March :smug: Pinkmac should have hers too tomorrow i bet, and maybe another one? :D


----------



## jms895

I reckon holly and Mammy pants wont be long too


----------



## tiggertea

think that's 12 now.... pinkmac will be 13.....

you're a wee bit psychic jade!!! so.... when do you think we will pop? (remember you said we'd both go at the same time?!)


I agree - holly will be pretty soon i think. (sorry to worry you when you read this in the morning holly!!!)


----------



## jms895

I reckon March 7th or 8th ish :D


----------



## jms895

Get Holly to guess she is best at guesses?

What do you think Debz?


----------



## tiggertea

honestly? there are moments when i think "very early march" and others i'm convinced i'll still be sitting waiting at the start of april :confused: wish i had a reliable "radar" for these things!!!

there's a bet on in mums house :rofl: bro reckons 1-8th march, mum and dad both reckon 14/15th and hubby just says (in a mysterious voice) "it will happen on a monday night".... i'm the only one with no clue! :rofl:

Hopefully this appt tomorrow might shed a bit of light on what the Dr thinks at least!


----------



## tiggertea

Holly? HOLLLLLLLLLYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY!!!!!! 
We need some of your mystic meg-ness please! when will we pop?


----------



## jms895

Yes good luck tomorrow hun :hugs:

I next see the midwife at 37 weeks as she is on holiday, next Thursday. I may ask her to have a peep :lol:

My family think early for me too! Though my original due date was 2nd April, and thats according to my LMP too x


----------



## tiggertea

only a week to go then til you get a medical opinion too! lol :yipee: 

it's all so close now. getting excited more than scared i think. (temporarily at least! :rofl:)

hmmmm they brought u back a week or so then? interesting......... *looks contemplative*............. i reckon u'll go earlier than that tho (don't ask y, coz i don't know!!!)


----------



## jms895

Wohoo yes I am excited but I really just want the bathroom, halllway and nursery done first I been sobbing today because of it :cry: very hormonal


----------



## jms895

My EED from LMP was 2nd April.

1st scan, 2nd APril (which they say take note of)

2nd scan 28 or 29th March

Next scan 25th March x


----------



## mummymadness

well well ladies off i pop for some rumpy pumpy (May i mention hasnt done a thing but was fun trying lol) .
And come back to allsorts and not the liqurice type lol , WHoooooo to Katie what a lovely pretty little girl :) .
Welcome Pinky , Glad your active and not lurking now hun .

I told you the pringle affect is catching look at every one go lol , I gotta come some where on this list i rekon ill be 20th or something maybe lol ... Im not going on signs thow as both mine just started full blown no warning lol .

Hope every ones ok , And having a great night ... Pip sienna must be on her way soon ?? any news ? . xxxxxxxxxxxxx .


----------



## tiggertea

hmmmmm interesting Jade! Still don't think you'll get to 2nd april tho ;)

helllooooooo Gemma - i was saying earlier i think you or holly could go next - pip's gonna outlast the lot of us at this rate!


----------



## jms895

Debz
Big 8 stone doggies
My 2 woofers :D b
 



Attached Files:







Harley2.jpg
File size: 92.3 KB
Views: 3









doggies.jpg
File size: 40.3 KB
Views: 3


----------



## jms895

Hi MM, you been having some fun then? :D


----------



## mummymadness

Lol pooor Pip , Sienna must be close ...

I rekon ill wake up one morning and thats it all go lol , im looking for signs but i didnt get any before so doubt i will with this one .So ill be the one that suprises every one and just goes .
Allthow i could be wayyyy overdue lol .

Hows u tonite debz ? .

Hi jade :) . xx .


----------



## jms895

I reckon Pip gotta drop surely xx


----------



## tiggertea

awwww jade! the woofers are luvly! hehehe i love doggies!

I'm quite good thanks Gem, very few pains etc rigt now, just the usual niggles! howz about you?


----------



## tiggertea

yeah, i guess so - she's been ready to go for sooooooo long! (pip i mean!) it wouldn't be fair on her to keep stringing it out til 42 weeks!


----------



## mummymadness

i Agree pip has to go soon ...
Ill be happy with 20th or something :).

Im good ta Debz , Finnley just fell out of bed so just been to put him back in hes allways in the wars that boy i swear hes gonna be a stunt man or something when hes older lol .

Hope the niggles actually mite get something going for u hun . xx .


----------



## jms895

Ahh bless Finnley he is a bugger!! :lol:


----------



## mummymadness

he certainly is lol , He was sooo tired he was still rubbing his eyes bless him . I dont even think he realised he had fallen out of bed ...
He sound off again now , Im sooo glad hes back to sleeping :) . xx .

Ohhhh on a better note , Spoke to landlord about Neighbour who said the neighbour is a twat and hes gonna have a word .. He wants to buy his house off him lol . xxx .


----------



## tiggertea

aw poor finnley! he does always seem to be bumping himself doesn't he?! bless him! my mathew would be saying "he'll make a good rugby player if he can cope with all those bumps already!" lol

glad all's well with you Gem! :rofl: at the landlord agreeing neighbour is a twat! at least you don't have to worry about any silly complaints he makes about you being listened to :D

think all these niggles are just the "usual" last few weeks' uncomforts.... trying not to get too excited/nervous when i feel something, coz i know it could be anything up to 5 weeks to go! lol


----------



## jms895

:wohoo: so he is in trouble Gemma? :smug: he he :devil: the neighbour that is - he deserves it the stupid prick!

You gonna have your hands full when Oscar is here!


----------



## jms895

Ladies I am gonna head off now! Indigestion is getting to me now 

Night night xx


----------



## tiggertea

nn jade - take care :hugs:


----------



## mummymadness

im off up too Andy is complaining at me for been awake late yet again lol lol .

My little rugby player is fast asleep and my little princess hasnt made a murmor all nite whooo .

See u tommorrow girls . xxx .


----------



## tiggertea

awwww bless the pair of em!!!! nite nite hun - sleep well! :hugs:


----------



## wanababy

I know no ones up but am gonna post anyway, soooo bored....still leaking (I think!) wet knick-knacks.....:rofl: Feel like I should put a nappy on lol!

Still feeling crampy and pressure, like I'm about to get period - wonder if its the r/l tea getting to work on the old ute!!??

Can't bloody sleep so have been sorting thru flumps clothes for hosp and sorting out different sizes of nursing bra's for hosp bag - I must get it all in order soon - have just been doing bits and bobs! I've just had my notes out scribbling bits in my birthplan - birthing partner/pool for labour/skin to skin/bf as soon as etc...Wish my bloody brain would switch off....:hissy::hissy:

Anyway, catch up tomoz girls...gonna have another try at sleeeeeeep...x


----------



## MummyCat

Morning all... I go out for a chinese with the girlies.... and come back to 2 babies and 2 new March Mums! How fab!

Huge congrats to Katie and Kez :hugs: (Ta to Caz and Jade for updates!)
:hi: to amara and Pinky (another Cath :) ) Hope you enjoy your stay!! 

Well I'm up early as I've been having more cramps and just can't settle! On the plus side... I'm now completely ready for bubs as I finally packed my hospital bag last night and my birth plan is printed off and attached to my notes! (Nothing like a trip to Guildford for the weekend to get your but into gear!)

Hope all are feeling well... :hugs: to Holly, Liz and Pip! Get those little munkies out!


----------



## MummyCat

oooh.... one other thing..... 

I have a TERM baby! :wohoo: 

xxx


----------



## lousielou

Woohoo Mummycat :) and a huge congratulations to Katie and her liccle babba - she's so sweet! I'm very jealous!

I'm very proud of myself - only one middle-of-the-night trip to the loo last night - that's unheard of!! Woke up full of beans :) 

Oh, I mentioned the other day that OH told me he could 'feel something funny' when we were :sex:... I assumed it was my cervix, but yesterday he said 'ooh, I can feel your cervix again honey... Oh Christ, it just MOVED!' so I think it was Bubba's *head*!!! Eeek!


----------



## jms895

:shock: Lucy!! gulp bet that was a shock for him!!

Congrats on term Mammy pants!

You ladies ok? I got a funeral today so got to find something that bloody fits me :(


----------



## lousielou

Shock is putting it mildly - he went a bit pale and made a hasty retreat!!

Hope the funeral goes well today hun :hugs: xx


----------



## jms895

Liz are you ok this morning? xx


----------



## pippam116

morning, my god ive paced all night :(((((((((((((((((((((( back in a bit taking chloe to school


:hi: to all the new ladies


----------



## pinky1

morning all, thanks for all the welcomes. hope everyone is feeling good today!:hugs:


what do i do to get babies due date time line thingy on here?:dohh:


----------



## Shifter

Morning all!

Wow, big congrats to Katie! Wow, so looks like we were all quite far out on her LO's weight, closest was March Mummy with 6lb 5, but we were all right about it being a girl :happydance:

I will *not* predict when people are gonna pop! Blimey! I get a couple of weights right and now I'm Mystic Meg :rofl::rofl::rofl:

I don't think I'll be next though, I think my little monkey is just teasing. But am thinking tonight is a good one to have another practice run with the birth pool! Had no more twinges or anything since last night, but didn't sleep too well. We put a waterproof sheet on the bed about a week ago (just in case!) and the problem with it is it lets the cotton sheet over it retain sweat so the sheet gets quite damp over night!!! Has me wondering every time I wake up to go to the loo :rofl:

Liz - sounds like you might have a slow leak there, I think my wet pants are still just discharge!

Welcome to the new ladies. Pinky - if you go to baby-gaga.com you can create a ticker there and use the code it gives you in your signature on here :D


----------



## MummyCat

:rofl: Holly.... you get any more weight guesses right and you may have found a new line of work :) hahahaha

Have fun with the trial run on birth pool tonight... this time I hope it does kick off labour!

I feel a little bad... on facebook I changed my status to say that Mike and I now have a full term baby and about 6 people responded saying congrats... unfortuantely more than three of them thought we'd actually had the baby! So had to explain that baby's not here... it's just fully developed and we're really excited! Kind of makes me feel silly for celebrating full term! :/

Hope you all have a fab friday :hugs:


----------



## mummymadness

Im hoping hollys guesses are not allways right ROFL .... (You seen the guess for my baby boy lol) .

Liz hope its the real thing hun whoooo .

Well done on term Mummycat hun ..

Im happy today , Im 38 weeks . I allways knew 2 weeks before or 2 weeks after in normal so im more than ready now lol .Come on baby.

I got busy busy day with shopping and taking layla for a hair cut . xxxx .


----------



## Shifter

Cath - congrats on being full term hun! I've found myself having to explain that term to people a lot lately! Seems people who haven't done this for a while, or ever, have no idea that babies can arrive healthy any time after 37 weeks! :rofl:

Gemma - have a good day hun!


----------



## lolly101

Morning all!!!:yipee::crib::juggle::wohoo::pink:Katie well done!!! shes beautiful!!!

MummyCat don't feel bad about being excited about being term...it is very exciting...it's what we all want to get to soooo badly:hugs::hugs:

Pinky and AmaraArena welcome:thumbup::friends:

Kez congrats on your little one!!:cloud9::baby:

MM glad Finn is sleeping again now...What a relief!!!

Well I had a scare last night, my BH's got worse not better and were labour type pains....(not had them this bad yet!), ALL night!!! Liz I could have got up to chat to youif I had known!! I was timing them at every 3 mins and although Des asked me if they were contractions I didn't feel like they were, not had the other signs phew!!! anyway after a bath this morning and a few tears:cry:they have eased but not gone....not so painful and only once every half hour or so....


----------



## lolly101

Just seen Timmy Mallett is gonna be on This Morning at 11.05am!!! for thoses of us who were talking about him the other day!!!:rofl:


----------



## MummyCat

Thanks Holly! I've just had to send off an email to my folks and Mike's.... as they all live in South Africa, there's a chance someone this morning might have got in touch with them saying congrats on the grandchild!

Our plan is to text the granparents (and bnb buddys) when things start to happen and we plan on calling them when we have the baby.... everyone else will get text messages (only after we've spoken to our parents). They're so far away and feel so detached from the whole thing we really want them to know before anyone else does!
*sigh* I need tea!


----------



## MummyCat

Ah Lolly... ta hun! 

Sorry to hear about you being in pain.... I'm sorry for being a bit foggy brained... but are you planning on having a natural birth or have you got a c-section planned? It's only I can remember you talking about having the baby at a certain date and can't remember if it was because a c-section was booked!


----------



## lolly101

Thats ok hun, theres so much going on with all of us!!! I have a c section booked for next Weds so I would prefer not to go into labour because then I might need an emergency c sec instead....


----------



## MummyCat

Ah... that's what I thought... cos I started writing... eeek cool hope BH are a sign of things to come... then thought...hang on... I thought you were having a C-section! :) 

In that case! Those BH better stay away and fingers crossed you get to Wed as planned! :hugs:


----------



## lolly101

Thanks hun...so do I!!! As long as she can wait til Sunday cos we want to finish her room tomorrow!!! AND I want to be in March!!:rofl:


----------



## pippam116

congrats on term mummy!

morning lolly


----------



## HannahGraceee

2 days till Marchhh :) x :happydance:


----------



## lolly101

:rofl:HannahGracee!!! actually 1 day and 13 hours!!:rofl:

Morning Pip, I am knackered today been up all night with painful BH's...a friend just knocked on the door for a cuppa- she due 19th March.... hope you are ok hun, any signs????Are you fed up of us asking you that hun???
If I don't answer you soon I'll be back on when shes gone!!


----------



## pippam116

:happydance:


----------



## MummyCat

Ah...I'm sure she will! She's not got long to wait now... perhaps she's just excited to meet her big brother :) 

Ta Pip... hope you're feeling okay hun! 

HannahGracee... that means in 2 days time... you baby will be due next month :) I remember when we all thought that going into Feb! Now look.... it's almost our month!


----------



## Logiebear

I didn't have time to let any one know but Hannah and I have been back into hosp over night. Wed the midwife did her billarubin levels and they were dangerously high. I am having probs with my milk supply so she hasn't been getting enough fluids and they had to put her on a drip and the UV lights again. We got home late last night and hopefully we have been given the prompts we need to work together and get my milk going properly. 

I haven't been able to catch up with you all so I hope you are all doing well and are fit and healthy.

Give all the March babies a big cuddle from me. Katie she is gorgeous xxx


----------



## MummyCat

right off to eat some breaky! (am starved!)xx


----------



## pippam116

:lol: lolly, i was up all night too,hope you feel better :hugs: , no not fed up with that, i keep having this vision of bubs arriving morning of due date, so we will see. popped out to matalan today and had to stop twice cos of pains but then nothing since.

she come when she comes, lol

xxx


----------



## pippam116

logie hun hope things settle for you, :hugs: to both of you xxx


----------



## Logiebear

Thanks Pip, it has been so hard the past 2 weeks! Can't believe 2 weeks ago now I was being stitched up!


----------



## pippam116

:hugs: xxx


----------



## mummymadness

awwww hope you and hannah are well now Suzanne hun ? .

i keep meaning to get motivated but aint happening lol , finnleys just picked all my fridge magnets off and thrown them at me the cheeky monkey lol . x .


----------



## Shifter

:hugs: lolly and Logie, sorry to hear about Hannah hun. I hope your milk gets going again soon.

Text from Bean - "Finn is feeding well and there is talk of him coming up with me soon. We are very happy. He is 19 inches tall." They're hoping to be allowed home on Monday as she is all recovered and only there to give him boob :rofl:


----------



## aurora32

Morning Girls,

hope you are all well,

Hope Hannah better soon Suzanne....:hugs::hugs:

welcome to the new ladies.....:hugs:

Gz katie on your gorgeous little girl.

I think Pip will be next with Lolly,Liz n Holly close behind!! Wish my little bundle would arrive soon so fed up of being in constant pain now no let up in over 2 weeks and keep getting told wont get better till bubs arrives, well do something a about it plz im now term for gods sake!!!

I was with you jade said 15 bubs by 1st March at this rate we will be almost right.

Big :hugs::hugs: to those that need or any one or news i missed.



:hug:


----------



## pippam116

Morning Claire, :hugs:


----------



## Shifter

:hugs: Claire. I wish they would do something for you hun.


----------



## aurora32

Shifter said:


> :hugs: Claire. I wish they would do something for you hun.

Thanks hunn, im at the point of blowing my top i cant do anything the pain is that bad, got consultants appointment on Monday so going to basically beg him to do something as i can not or rather my body cannot take any more.

:hug::hug:


----------



## katycam

Morning :)

Congrats to Katie! 
Hope things are ok Logie :hug:

Been to the post office this morning to send luke 3 more parcels! They lady in there knows me now lol! Im off for lunch with my mums office lot now so be back in a few hours :)

xxxxxx


----------



## aurora32

pippam116 said:


> Morning Claire, :hugs:

Morning hunn, how r u doing today?


:hug:


----------



## LittleBee

Congrats for the new babies!!!


----------



## HannahGraceee

lolly101 said:


> :rofl:*HannahGracee!!! actually 1 day and 13 hours*!!:rofl:
> 
> Morning Pip, I am knackered today been up all night with painful BH's...a friend just knocked on the door for a cuppa- she due 19th March.... hope you are ok hun, any signs????Are you fed up of us asking you that hun???
> If I don't answer you soon I'll be back on when shes gone!!

Every min counts ;)

Ill be routing all of you on.. you guys need to have your babys so i can have mine!!! :rofl:


----------



## pippam116

dont rush us! mines stubborn and i may still be here in a few weeks time! lol


----------



## HannahGraceee

:rofl:


----------



## aurora32

Im serving mine an eviction notice ive officially had enough now.



:hug::hug::hug:


----------



## wanababy

jms895 said:


> Liz are you ok this morning? xx

Hey hun :wave: Fine thanks but still crampy - but not feeling 'leaky' this morning!! :hugs:....x


----------



## tiggertea

morning girlies (and man-friend if you're lurking behind the curtains!)

well i had a FAB sleep when i eventually drifted off! :happydance. only 2 toilet breaks, during which i don't think i fully woke up so all was great! :lol:
got this appt at 2.15pm and just gonna go with the flow - -if he needs to have a poke about, fair enough! No point putting off the inevitable! lol

:hugs: to all those that need em esp claire and logie!


----------



## aurora32

tiggertea said:


> morning girlies (and man-friend if you're lurking behind the curtains!)
> 
> well i had a FAB sleep when i eventually drifted off! :happydance. only 2 toilet breaks, during which i don't think i fully woke up so all was great! :lol:
> got this appt at 2.15pm and just gonna go with the flow - -if he needs to have a poke about, fair enough! No point putting off the inevitable! lol
> 
> :hugs: to all those that need em esp claire and logie!

Good luck for your appointment hunn, hope all goes well.


:hug::hug:


----------



## wanababy

:wave: Debz, pip, hannahgracee, pinky, littlebee, katy

:hugs: to bean....

:hugs: Claire - I hope something happens for you soon hun...

Congrats on term mummy cat :wohoo:

MM - congrats on 38 weeks!

Louiselou - that would have freaked us out, not that OH will come anywhere near me lol!!

Lolly :hugs: hope the pains ease up for you...

Logie :hugs: hope your milk sorts itself out...

Sorry if I've missed anyone...

:hugs:

Liz
xx


----------



## LisaM

:hi: everyone and new march mums! 

Congratulations to Katie and Kez. Katie - she is beautiful!

Good luck with all who have appointments and things going on today. 

:happydance: With march so close i wonder who will be the first march mummy to actually have their baby in march??? :rofl: :happydance:


----------



## aurora32

LisaM said:


> :hi: everyone and new march mums!
> 
> Congratulations to Katie and Kez. Katie - she is beautiful!
> 
> Good luck with all who have appointments and things going on today.
> 
> :happydance: With march so close i wonder who will be the first march mummy to actually have their baby in march??? :rofl: :happydance:

I guess, Pip, Liz and then Lolly on Wed

:hug:


----------



## wanababy

:hi: lisa - Oooh just noticed - not long for you!!!!


----------



## mummymadness

Hope every ones ok , Big Hugs to all that need them **Hugs** .

Just had some more creamy soup for dinner mmmmmm .. Now off to take layla to school in 20 mins better get ready really lol .

Hope you have a great day . xx .


----------



## LisaM

I know only 6 days! I want a March baby though so keeping my fingers and legs crossed!!

everyone is really close now, february has gone in so quickly x :hugs:


----------



## pippam116

i dont think sienna will be out before lolly has hers, :rofl:


----------



## MummyCat

:hugs: to Logie... sorry to hear about your trip to the hospital, hope all is one the mend and that your milk fills up a bit. 

:hugs: to Claire... hun I hope you feel better soon!

Holly... ta for update on Bean! Fab news that they can be home soon!

Liz... feel better soon hun (or have the baby... either one!)

Debz... great news re better sleep! 

Katy.. you have a lucky man to get all those parcels from you! 

Sorry if I've missed anyone, but sending you all my love! xx


----------



## wanababy

Good luck with your appointment this aft Debz...:hugs:


----------



## tiggertea

thanks for the luck girls!
will no doubt fill you al in on the events (or lack of!) when i get home. but for now? I'm off to have some lunch!


----------



## lolly101

Good luck at your appt Debz

Logie hope you get your milk flowing soon.:hugs:

Well I am still getting these pains, about 20 mins apart. I am keeping an eye on them and if they get any closer Des is gonna take me into hosp to see what they say....My Mum is on standby to come down too...


----------



## Shifter

Ooh Lolly! Keep me posted hun, you got my number :hugs:


----------



## Shifter

That's the end of my peace and quiet, mum's just arrived.


----------



## lolly101

Will do Holly hun...have a nice afternoon!!:hugs:


----------



## pippam116

lolly any news? u ok hun? x took leila out for lunch, read her a story and fell asleep, just got up in time to get chloe from school, :)


----------



## katycam

Anyone around?


----------



## pippam116

meeeeeeeeeee for about 4 mins then gotta get chloe lol


----------



## katycam

how was your mcdonalds?! i had a cheese and coleslaw sandwich at the pub but hungry again now!!


----------



## pippam116

i had few mouthfuls n stuffed made me feel sick :( so not as nice as i was hoping lmao


----------



## MummyCat

Heya... Just popped in to see how you all are! 

I am halfway through sorting out our wedding photos but got very uncomfortable so went for a bath - and fell asleep!! ?? Not sure if that's a good thing, at least I was relaxed! Gonna go get some food and drink and continue with the piccy's!

Katy... I'm going to have to try a cheese and coleslaw sandwich... sounds interesting! :)

Debz any news from your appt? xx


----------



## katycam

Cheese and coleslaw sandwiches are yummy :) you'll be addicted.


----------



## mummymadness

Heyyyy ladies :).

Had fun in Asdas , Ran in to a tonne of people i know saying the same "Isnt he out yet lol" .

Baught 3 fresh pineapples £1 in asdas whooo , Tried sex tried walking now its down to pineapple lol .

Im leaking some water wich im keeping an eye out on , Its not alot but enough to make me real wet down there and its just clear !! . So iv put a pad on to see if anything happens :) ..

Hope every one is super good today :) ? . xxxx .


----------



## LisaM

:hi: MM and Katy (and anyone else who is here!)

sounds like you might be going soon MM!

x


----------



## PixieKitty

Hiya girls :) just got back from a pub lunch, Hunters Steak, yummmmm <3
Other than some arsehole s**tting me up on the way back home, it's been a really lovely day. 

Oooh mummymadness, hoping this is the start of something for you :D


----------



## mummymadness

glad ur lunch was nice pixie :).

im keeping an eye on the water could be nothing but we shall see :). xxx .


----------



## pippam116

ooohh mm keep us updated.


----------



## PixieKitty

Get munching on that pineapple! Might pop along to ASDA tomorrow and grab a few myself, make some pineapple smoothies :happydance:

Arghhhhh, need to pee REALLY badly but OH's brother's in the toilet. Doesn't help Jack's suddenly decided to kick up a fuss in there :|


----------



## Blue Tulip

hi ladies....

just wanted to let you know that I was due on 3rd march but lil one decided to make an early appearance so I had her on the 24th feb... 

she weighed 7 lb 6 oz.... had to be taken into NICU for observation becuase of the neonatal death of my first daughter but thank God everything is fine and we were discharged yesterday... feels great being home...:cloud9:


----------



## tiggertea

helllooooooo all!!!

ooooohhhhh! Gemma! fingers crossed for ya!

well, i had my appt at 2.15. baby is "very well engaged", my BP is a little high for the first time :(, baby was practising breathing which he was v. happy to see, placenta is a little "more mature than should be but nothing to worry about just yet", oh, and *"if"* i make it to my next appt (10th March), they will do the internal examination then and see how/when we will proceed....

i was like "if?!?!" rofl: we went over the admissions proceedure etc again and that was that. all in all, it was an ok appt. nothing too worrying but not just as "everything perfect" as it has been in the past!


----------



## wanababy

Awww congrats blue tulip :cloud9:

Hi everyone else :hi:

Glad everyone enjoyed their munch!! I had a tuna mayo baguette, icecream and am finishing off my choc orange I opened in the early hours of this morning!

Oooh MM, could this be 'IT'!! Lets hope so....

:hugs:

Liz
xx

Glad your app went well debz...x


----------



## tiggertea

Congrats on birth of ur little girl Blue Tulip! :hugs:


----------



## PixieKitty

Congrats Blue Tulip! :)

Ooooh Debz! Sounds like you'll be going before me :D best be texting me when you go woman :D

Can't believe how close March is now... weeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee :D:D:D


----------



## tiggertea

hehehe nah u'll go first pix - i'm hoping to not skip the queue THAT much! hehehe


----------



## PixieKitty

Hahaha nawh, this little fatty's quite happily sitting around my womb and putting on more weight to make this delivery as painful as possible for his mum :rofl: according to midwife he's only 2/5ths engaged 'cause his heads at such an odd angle. Also why the back pain's so bloody awful :dohh: bad baby!


----------



## Shifter

Gemma - that water sound promissing!

Congratulations Blue Tulip!

Glad everything went ok Debz. Out of interest, did you get your dates changed at your dating scan in any way that could account for a mature placenta?

Pixie - 2/5 engaged is almost there! At least, the way around they usually measure it is, as it's how much of the head they can still feel, the rest is deep in the pelvis.


----------



## LisaM

tiggertea said:


> baby was practising breathing which he was v. happy to see!

:hi: tigger - hope you dont mind me asking what this means? just that i noticed some odd belly movements myself lastnight that looked like baby breathin (obv i know its not!) xx

congrats blue tulip! x


----------



## Shifter

Lisa - babies in utero practice breathing by gulping the amniotic fluid, that's how they get hiccups and what their first stools consist of.


----------



## icculcaz

elloooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo



eeeeeeeeeeevnin :)


----------



## Shifter

Ooh btw we have joint first place in the sweepstake for Blue Tulip's birth weight: Gemma and Deb_baby both spot on :happydance:


----------



## jms895

Congrats Blue Tulip!!

Others :hugs:

Just got back I been out since 9.30am this morning, down to leicester then back and to funeral was very sad :(

Anything happened?

Is that now 13 or 14 march babies we have?

Debz congrts on the 'engagement'! x


----------



## jojo1974

hi all hows everyone today ? xxxxxxxx


----------



## jms895

Not bad and you Jojo?


----------



## jojo1974

im ok ta jade lost alot of clear jelly stuff today though (sorry tmi) went in panic mode lol but im ok now :rofl: hows you ? xxxxx


----------



## jms895

Not bad shattered ready for bed been out all day at a funeral.

Gonna head off to bed for bit.... chat later x


----------



## jojo1974

awww :hug: you go and rest xxx


----------



## Shifter

:hugs: Jade


----------



## lolly101

evening all!!!

MM sounds promising!!! You eaten your pineapple yet????

Holly are you ok??? Your thingy says you are stressed....

Debz your appointment sounded ok hun....I was worried bout you this afternoon...it's funny I have never met any of you but I still worry if I know anyone is having anything done!!

Jojo sounds like your plug on the move!:happydance:

Hope you manage to sleep a bit Jade:hugs:

I still got these pains. they eased off this afternoon but now coming back again...Not regular yet Phew!!but writing down when I get them in case they get closer:shock:


----------



## mummymadness

Hi ladies , No more wetness for me lol .. God knows what it was .

Just eaten 1 whole pineapple thow lol, Might help .. Very acidy on your toungue thow .

Any gossip on here today ? . xx .


----------



## jojo1974

awwwwww lolly :hug: iv ad pains on and off all day


----------



## jojo1974

:hi: mm


----------



## mummymadness

:hi::hi:


----------



## Shifter

lolly101 said:


> Holly are you ok??? Your thingy says you are stressed....

Yeah, blah. Whatever. Got it out in my texts to you hun and ranted in my journal. Still upset but we're filling the birth pool atm and am going to go have a nice long soak and stay away from this place for as long as I can!!

:hug: to all my lovely friends. I'll be back.


----------



## lolly101

:hugs:hun..just chill in your pool and that should relax you.....then I'll race you to be in labour 1st!!!!:rofl:


----------



## mummymadness

I feel a bit lost in this thread lately ...
Does that sound stupid ??? , I feel sort of not part of the crowd .
I feel rather shitty tonight actually very hormonal , Iv had enough of pregnancy and much more :( .

Holly hope your ok dont get your self stressed over no one . x.


----------



## lolly101

:hugs:MM i had times like that too but earlier on in the pregnancy..you are def one of "the gang" and we miss you when you are gone...these bl**dy hormones have a lot to answer for..I have had enough of being pg now, i just want it to be March so much.....and I WANT MY LITTLE GIRL!!! Big hugs to you hun:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## mummymadness

Thanks hun , Its not any one personally i promise .
Its just i seem to have tapered off in to my own world lol , Hormones are a bit ripe tonight for some reason .
Just told Andy to get away from me because i was too clostraphobic .
Need the sodding dentist , And i know some people feel perfectly fine going to 42 weeks but i have 2 small children at home im tired and iv had enough .
And this sound utterly stupid but im jelous of seeing people get there babies and been able to have there body back and not to shift this bump around any more .

Arghh i dunno im talking nonsense i think , I allways had a petrfied feeling today that 3 children is going to be harder than i imagined ! And please no one say you did this yourself as i honestly never planned another child , I love my baby boy to bits already but i dont know how the hell my house hold is going to work its going to be mad chaos .

Ill be back later girls .


----------



## PixieKitty

Shifter said:


> Pixie - 2/5 engaged is almost there! At least, the way around they usually measure it is, as it's how much of the head they can still feel, the rest is deep in the pelvis.

Ooooh! All this 2/5s 3/5s stuff confuses the hell outta me :rofl: good to know it can't be far off though :D

Blahhhh, have had back ache all night, painkillers just aren't helping tonight. Been the same the past few nights, have had to sleep with my bum in the air, waking up around 6am in agony, and full of energy atm, so using my early starts to get the house ready :D got moses baskets set up in my room and in OH's room at his house, so sweet, can't wait til they're all full of baby :D

Is anyone else having baby in their room for the first 3 months? At the moment I'm living with mum, so me, OH and bubs are all sharing my room. His basket's on my chest of drawers, and there's just enough space for him to lol about on his mat next to our bed. Feel so awful not having a proper little nursery, although I suppose he wont be all that active til he's a bit older... bweh.


----------



## lolly101

:hugs:Gemma, hope you feel better about everything soon...you are entitled to feel this way, I feel like this and I'm only having a 2nd one!!! One that we had planned for a long long time....I keep thinking we were fine the 3 of us have we done he right thing...Once you get your baby boy in your arms you will feel like you have always known him and things will find a way of working out...... all this on top of your teeth ain't gonna make it easier for you either....:hug:

Pixie Baby is her own room but she is sleeping in with us until September(well thats the plan at the mo!)


----------



## PixieKitty

mummymadness said:


> Thanks hun , Its not any one personally i promise .
> Its just i seem to have tapered off in to my own world lol , Hormones are a bit ripe tonight for some reason .
> Just told Andy to get away from me because i was too clostraphobic .
> Need the sodding dentist , And i know some people feel perfectly fine going to 42 weeks but i have 2 small children at home im tired and iv had enough .
> And this sound utterly stupid but im jelous of seeing people get there babies and been able to have there body back and not to shift this bump around any more .
> 
> Arghh i dunno im talking nonsense i think , I allways had a petrfied feeling today that 3 children is going to be harder than i imagined ! And please no one say you did this yourself as i honestly never planned another child , I love my baby boy to bits already but i dont know how the hell my house hold is going to work its going to be mad chaos .
> 
> Ill be back later girls .

Awwww hun! I know where you're coming from about the seeing other people with their babies, it's been such a long wait and now everything's so heavy, aching, all I want is to have my little boy and get on with things :hissy: but it can't be long, less than a month at least, a few hours at most. The not knowing when is killing me now though! 

And I've been like that with OH, normally I love his cuddles but atm I'm like 'get out of my face will you?!' poor man doesn't know what to do :rofl:ac


----------



## MummyCat

Evening lovelies!

Huge congrats to Blue Tulip... glad little one is ok :hugs:
Debz, glad your appt went well! 
:hugs: to Jade, MM, Lolly, Holly, Jojo, Pixie and Pip... cos ya seem to need them :)

Have a nice relaxing evening all... I'm off to spend some time with hubby.. am also getting mixed signals from my child... not sure if it's trying to come out with all these cramps and twinges (a little mucous plug wouldn't go a miss! haha)


----------



## lolly101

Evening mummyCat, have a nice eve with your hubby....

Thanks for the hug!!!

I forgot to say Congrats to Blue Tulip!!!:blush:

I'm gonna say goodnight now.xxxx


----------



## MummyCat

Anytime sweetie!

Have a lovely evening...hope those pains disappear!! ;)


----------



## KatienSam

evening ladies, Ella and I have just got home. Im knackered and very sore!

Labour was nothing like i thought lol, but i did have a very special one going from 80% effaced and about 3cm dilated to delivery in just under 2 and half hours!

I screamed for an epidural thinking i had hours left to go but managed on a shot of pethadine and gas and air when we realised how quickly i had dilated!

baby is gorgeous and very quiet at the moment... we will see how that goes... :rofl:

Will have to keep an eye on her as she had meconium in the waters and swollowed some so she been a bit sicky but seems to be settling with it now :D

will do a birth announcement etc when i have a moment! cracking open the wine now i think ha ha

I will get some pics up soon too! she is sooo weeny! bang on 6lb!

xx


----------



## wanababy

:hi: katie - well done hun - and crack open the wine - you deserve it!!:cloud9:
Hope lil Ella is feeling better soon with her poorly tummy :(...:hugs:

:hugs: MM - You will cope pet, I'm sure, look at the ppl who do it with 8/9/10 kids! (Like prob a lot of our grandparents!) You sound like you're a fantastic mum anyway, plus its natural to be goin through the 'worrying' stage....On another note, I've had no more leakage either..:hissy: still getting cramps though...My sis had about 5 pineapples a week before her LO arrived and her lips were chapped to bits so make sure you have your lipsalve/vaseline handy!!

Hi everyone else :wave: who are still up!! 

:hugs: to all who need em and hope you feel better those of you with aches and pains....

:hug:

Liz
xx


----------



## mummymadness

Thanks girlies :) .

I feel allot better after a sob with Andy with all my worries , I think its the last 2 week stage thats got me , And my teeth are soo bad wich depresses me a little .
Munched a tonne of Pineapple did nothing for labour but blisteres on my toungue now lol did make me giggle .
Im sure we will be just fine, Its just that Arghhhh worry bit thats getting me tonight.

Katie Ella is gorge she sound like a good baby girl sleeping :) .Glad it was quick for you hun.
Look forward to reading the birth story . xxx .


----------



## jms895

Katie welcome back and congrats!! Well done, she is beautiful! :D

MM I being hormonal too and crying for f*** all like the nursery and not getting what I want etc, feeling wierd and agitated, am proper pissed off and had enough now.

:hugs: hope your ok?

Everyone else ok?

Lolly how are the pains? x


----------



## mummymadness

:hugs: Jade , Glad im not the only one .

I was never this bad before , I think been tired with the oither 2 running round school run etc doesnt help .
I am even giving up my car tommorrow Andy refuses to let me Drive any where wich upset me stupidily lol . xx .


----------



## wanababy

Right, bed is calling me!!

MM I hope you're feeling better and happier tomorrow! Glad you got it all off your chest with Andy...:hugs:


NN girls...x


----------



## jms895

Night Liz x


----------



## MummyCat

Just checking in to see how everyone is... am on my way to bed now! Have been having cramps and pains (in my lady bits) all evening... haven't had a show or lost any plug yet, so not sure what it means.... but will probably all go by morning and will probably carry on for another 3 weeks! 

Welcome back Katie, Sam and Ella! Hurrah! Hope she's doing okay, sounds like a little angel! Congrats on getting through your labour and enjoy that glass or two or three of wine! (lucky fish!)

Liz I hope those pains either die down or turn into something! Jade, have good night sleep and a good weekend hun! :hugs: 

Night all!

xx


----------



## wanababy

:hissy::hissy::hissy::hissy:

Well I'm back out of bed, not sure if they're BH or cramps - are they the same?:blush: Had a really intense pain/cramp but went to the loo and they have been regular and manageable since, but uncomfortable - I certainly couldn't sleep through them! Had no more leakage though....

My body is playin tricks on me, me thinks!...x


----------



## mummymadness

I hope this is it for you Liz hun .
Fingers crossed hun , Im online anyway so your not alone :) . x .


----------



## wanababy

Aww thanks hun...

Still getting the pains regular but they're not getting any stronger and bubs is still wriggling about at the top of bump! The cramps are really low - could it be bubs engaging dya think? Do you get regular pains when this happens? Eeeh I've just realised - I don't have a clue lol!!! 

:hugs:....x


----------



## PixieKitty

Welcome back Katie, and congrats :D she sounds lovely!


----------



## mummymadness

With both my others hun , They didnt wriggle stayed still mostly through all the labour .. But im an odd bod so dont take anything that happend to me lol lol .

If there regular and still comming hun this could easily be it , Fell you tummy when you have one hun .. Is it tight ?? .
MY bh never normally last over about 20 mins .

Im still here hun :) . xxxx .


----------



## mummymadness

Im such a bad mummy , I just had 3 puffs on a ciggy .
I knwo how bad iam .. I havent craved one since i gave up . But it was stearing at me i swear an old one in my drawer ....
I just had to taste a little arghhhh .

Well at least i put it out after 3 puffs , Sorry Oscar . xxxx .


----------



## wanababy

Yeah my tummy feels like its tightening and hard in places - but I've been on the r/l tea for 3 days, and have had cramps/bh's for 2 days....could it possibly be the TEA???LOL!X

I'm sure 3 puffs won't do any damage hun....


----------



## mummymadness

Could be but sounds like this is the real thing hun, Is hubby awake ? .

try this site to time hun .. https://www.contractionmaster.com/ it will help know how regular they are .If they are getting more painfull and still regular sounds very much liek its your turn hun . xx .


----------



## wanababy

:sleep: thats how I feel so am gonna go back to bed, see if I can get a few zzzzzzzzzz's....fingers crossed these pains will either ease off or get stronger!! :shock:

NN and thanks for being there hun...:hugs:

Liz
xx

oooh I'll have a quick look at that before I go up!! Thanks Gemma! OH is on nightshift but only working about 10 mins away..x


----------



## wanababy

Have had 7 since timing on that link, I'm getting them every 5 mins and they're lasting for round about 2 minutes....they're uncomfortable but not making me panic!

Is this a good sign or what?? lol!! I'm having a cup of tea and jammie dodgers:rofl:....

Could it be a practise do you think?x


----------



## MummyCat

Liz hun.... you still up?

I've been trying to sleep through what I can only say is what you described earlier.... cramps low down with tightenings! 

Since midnight I've been to the loo 5 times, with the urge to poo almost as many as five and successfully managed it once (tmi I know). Just got out of bed because I had a couple more pains that felt more like contractions than cramps! PS... my baby is wriggling a bit too! 

Going to look at that site Gemma told you about!

How's it going for you? Still every 7 min? xx


----------



## wanababy

Hey hun! Yeah, they're still coming but are now irregular...:hissy: last ones were 8 then 13 then 4 mins apart and not getting any stronger. Still lasting about 2 mins. I just feel like I have constant bad cramp and it intensifies now and again - thats what I've been timing...

Thanks for that site Gemma!!! Its good to see some sort of pattern forming (or not, now as is the case!)

I managed the loo once earlier but (tmi sorry) it wasn't loose and I had bit wind earlier, thats what I thought pains were - trapped wind lol!

Bubs is still wriggling also so I don't know what the hell to make of it..

Hows your pains? I've just got one, feels like i've been kicked in the mini (little bit stronger!) Oww...x


----------



## MummyCat

Ah hun! Sounds frustrating! A regular pattern would be much better :hugs:

The site is fab she's a star! So far mine are lasting about 45-50 seconds and they're every 5 or so minutes.... i think! I'm still trying to work out if they're proper contractions!

I feel like a surge of period pain (but a bit worse) and it's all concentrated at the bottom of my bump/lady bits... I'm wondering or not whether to try go back to sleep!

I've not lost any plug yet, or had any show etc... so am doubtful whether this is actual labour! *sigh* pity it's not an exact science huh? :)


----------



## wanababy

Frustrating it is defo!!! yeah I know what you mean - I've been doubting myself aswell - thinking 'is it a contraction/isn't it'?? My tightenings are round the top of bump and the cramps are very low & deep but whole bump feels uncomfortable!

I had leakage yesterday but none today - No plug either though, I'm thinking of going back to bed too..am shattered:sleep: 

:hugs:

Liz
x


----------



## MummyCat

That's exactly the same as me.... I have actually been wondering if my entire bump can actually tighten as I have an anterior placenta and not sure the effect that would have on the bump! hmmmm

Well sleep tight hun! Catch up with ya later! (keeping my fingers crossed for you!)


----------



## wanababy

Thanks...NN - good luck hun...:hugs:

liz
xx


----------



## MummyCat

Went back to bed but they just kept coming so DH got up and we watched an episode of prison break to keep us occupied :) bless him!

They seem to have died down now, well I'm still cramping, but it's not got any more severe. Am going to try get a couple hours sleep as we're supposed to be going to Guildford today! 

If I don't catch up with you later Liz... hope you managed to get some sleep! 

Ta for keeping me company earlier! you're a star!! :hugs:


----------



## wanababy

I've had no sleep.....:hissy:
Just been timing them, they seem to be getting little bit stronger, lasting a minute and have gone from between 5 mins apart to 2-3 mins apart...I'm not sure what to do!! Getting bit of backache too :(.... :hugs:...x


----------



## wanababy

Well I'm still 'timing away' lol!!! I'm absolutely shatttered!!!...

They've not stopped and are gradually getting more intense, darling OH is in bed snoring while I'm on here timing my pains - bless him...

If they get really really strong (i've been reading that you should be unable to talk!)am going to ring assessment unit - they have been regular (between 2 and 7 mins apart) nearly all night - roughly lasting a minute or so.

Will keep you informed girls...:hugs:


----------



## lousielou

woohoo Liz - hope this is it!! :)


----------



## tiggertea

ooooh sorry for taking so long to reply!!!!

holly - no, i hadn't my dates changed at all, I had a few queries over my LMP at the very start, but that would have left me a full 6 weeks further on, and don't think that's possible or i'd have popped by now! hehe

Lisa - what holly said! :D babies "practise" breathing in the fluid - it strengthens their lungs etc ready for those first gulps of air - and the cryin..... can't forget that! lol

Lolly - thanks for worrying hun :hugs: I'm the same - worry about u lot all the time! And if someone hasn't been on in a while i get all "oooooh so-and-so hasn't been around today, what do u think's happening?" to hubby.... he just gets all confused! :lol:

Gemma - i def see you as "one of us" so don't let those hormones get you down! Same as lolly - i felt like that at the start, kinda like i knew nothing compared to all of you so i "shouldn't be here" decided to stick around anyways and soooooo glad i did! luv my march girlies! :friends: so sorry you're feeling so down, wish there was something i could say or do to make it seem better for you! all we can do is send :hugs: :( 
Glad a good :cry: with Andy helped hun! men DO have their uses sometimes! hehe

Pixie - yip, bubs is in our room til he/she grows out of the crib. then it's into the nursery to the cot they'll go! don't feel bad about the lack of space you have in the room with the moses basket etc - little Jack won't care if it was hanging from the ceiling, so long as he gets some cuddles from mummy and daddy on demand! :D


Katie! :wave: congrats hun! Ella is gorgeous!

ooooh such an eventful nite for Liz ans Cath!

Liz - do you have a text buddy to let us all know as and when something happens?! Sounds very like this could be it hun? ooooooh!



in my news - nothing to report! lol, had the BEST nights sleep i've had in a looooooong time - slept right through from just after 10 til about 7! :blush: had a VERY uncomfortable, borderline painful bladder when i did get up and relieve myself though! :(


----------



## x-dannielle

hiya ladies 

i was due yesterday but still no signs of baby arriving, so i think i may be joining you all! x


----------



## katycam

Morning all :)

Lolly just text me saying shes in hospital, contractions 3 mins apart, having a c section today, ill make a thread :)

xx


----------



## tiggertea

omg! :hugs: to lolly! thanks for the update katy!


----------



## katycam

Baby didnt want to stay put until march!


----------



## tiggertea

oooooh! it's exciting. but i bet lolly still wishes LO would have held out til her actual section date - it was only a few days away!!!!


----------



## MummyCat

morning! 

Hi Dannielle... welcome to the thread! Hope you don't have to wait too long for little one!

Wow Debz... great night sleep for you! (am soooo jealous!) :hugs:

Liz honey, sounds like your night got more interesting! Hope you're doing okay! Mine weren't getting much worse so I took paracetemol and went to bed for a few hours hoping to get some sleep! 

I got woken up by my Dad calling from business trip in Australia, saying that my Nan (who lives close to Banbury) has gone into hospital with possible blood clot on her lung, Not great news.... but now I'm acting as a conduit as I've arranged for my Aunt to update me and then I need to call my Mum in South Africa and Dad in Australia with any news!

I told my Dad that today we could be one of three places... Guildford (original plans for weekend), hospital for my Nan or hospital for me.... unlikely that we'll be home!

Hope you all have a great weekend.... if I'm not about much and things start to happen I'll be sending my lovely text buddies the news! (if they're not all sleeping :) haha Am off to eat eggs for breaky.... no getting any funny ideas Debz!)


----------



## jms895

Yeah lolly in labour see she text Katy thanks for sorting thread :D

Everyone ok? xx


----------



## jms895

She said Petunia too big to deliver naturally for her pelvis bless her, 

I am so excited!! x


----------



## MummyCat

Ahh...just seen Lolly's news! Those pains of hers just didn't go away! :(

Hope she's okay, I know she didn't really want an emercengy C-section! At least she gets to meet the little lady soon!

Ta for the update Katy! :hugs:


----------



## jms895

Liz and MummyCat - are you ok? xxxx


----------



## tiggertea

Cath - Think i'm gonna have chocolate spread on toast for brekkie.... i'd really love a bacon sarnie thogh, but still need to go get the shopping in (oooooh hate the thought of it on a saturday!) so i doubt we have any bacon in at this stage! :lol:

sorry to hear about your Gran. Hope the hosp get to the bottom of the problem :hugs:




hope you are all well, wonder if anyone else's bub decided it doesn't wanna be a march baby?!

i agree Jade - it's all so exciting now!


----------



## MummyCat

Thanks Jade hun.... I'm okay.... just now very torn about where to go and what to do today! (plus I haven't actually stood up for more than 10 seconds this morning due to tons of calls re my Nan!) I hope you're feeling better after your day yesterday!

Mmm...sounds yummy Debz! Right I better go.... hubby's made breaky now!! xxx


----------



## jms895

Thank Mummycat, am ok and need to crack on get something done today. I will start about 10 or half past :lol:

Hows you Debz? xx


----------



## jms895

Right so with Lolly today and Pinkmac having hers (march mummy?) last night I think we have 15 or 16 babies now?? :D


----------



## jojo1974

morning all , wow all go last night how many march babys is that now ,


----------



## jms895

Morning Jojo!

I keep getting back ache now :( every little twinge is doing my head in now. I am on twinge watch!! :D


----------



## wanababy

Morning girls :hi:

Well have managed about an hours sleep - in between pains!! Have had to get up as hairdresser is comin @ 10am...

Sorry to hear about your gran mummy cat and thank you for your company last night..and MM....:hugs:

Hope lolly's ok...

I hope I'm not like this for another 2/3 weeks...:hissy:

Liz
xx

re text bud....I have claires (aurora) number if these pain decide to get so strong that I cannot move/talk etc! Still pretty painful and regular atm...x


----------



## jojo1974

lol jade i was like that yesterday theses babys like to keep us on our toes hey , i ad the best sleep ever last night x


----------



## jojo1974

hi wanababy :hug: av you been checked out ? x


----------



## PixieKitty

Haha bloody hell, everyone's been contracting away ain't they?! See if we can all have one big group contraction :p it'd be like a rather painful mexican wave... sorry, in a right weird mood atm :rofl:
Hmmm... most people need about 10 cups of coffee to reach this state :shock:


----------



## jms895

Ha ha Pixie, chance would be a fine thing! :D Hows you? Any more leaking?

Do you reckon this is it Liz?

Jojo we still be waiting in APril :rofl:


----------



## tiggertea

i'm good thanks Jade! hope those twinges either feck off or turn into something for ya hun! :lol:

right - ASDA beckons :cry:


----------



## jms895

Have a great time spending Debz!

I am stuffing my face with crumpets :D

I think this is foof all again, just back ache period pain as no beginning and end, just there!

Mummy cat hope your ok hun?


----------



## jms895

Oh my god, Debz Congrats on term baby :wohoo:


----------



## jojo1974

your right jade bet there will be only us 2 left :(


----------



## jojo1974

my neighbour ad her little girl on tue she was 4 week early weighing 4lb 8 bless


----------



## jms895

Aaah Jojo bless, she tiny! Compared to your whopper :rofl:

I cant stop eating :munch: am in pig mode again :lol:


----------



## jojo1974

lol jade think yours goin to be a good 8lb :rofl: im into chessy wotsits at the mo on my 2nd bag already :blush:


----------



## jms895

Ooooh wotsits I not had them for years!! :D

I dont feel and look that big I dont reckon, 7 pound for me me thinks!

Yours will be 9 pound :rofl: keep eating them wotsits!

We should meet up one day, and Caz we all live so near! ?


----------



## pippam116

morning ladies, wow what a night, congrats to tulip, whooooooooooo on lolly, cant wait for updates, :D .. mm hope u ok hun, i feel the same! and all the ladies been up in pain :hugs: me too but couldnt sit down to get to laptop, my back felt like was gonna snap so walked around, lack of sleep catching up, 39 weeks and im done i want out, i had enoughhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh! 

katie glad u back home and hope bubs tummy settles soon, :D

hope not missed any one xxxxx


----------



## Samandbump

I'm Due March 27th =]


----------



## jms895

Morning Pip :finger:

Cant believe you not had her yet!!! Have you got a bloody plug in or somert woman!! :rofl:


----------



## jms895

Hi Sam and Bump, you due similar time to me! So exciting people are starting to pop now! :D :hugs:


----------



## jojo1974

hi pip :hug: to you hun , im getting down now so god knows how you feel :hugs: , hi sam and bump im due on the 27 th as well xxxxxxxx


----------



## pippam116

Hi Sam welcome to the mad house.Jade :finger: it hurtssssssssssssssssssss :(


----------



## jojo1974

jade we will av to sort sommat out once these babys av come xxx


----------



## jms895

I am shitting it, started a thread cos of readin that stuff on cold sores and the baby that died. I always get them and got one now! In panic mode :(


----------



## jms895

Jojo yes defo! Get us out and about xx I can drive so am happy to travel etc


----------



## pippam116

jojo, i felt like this since then lol have the odd good day,but not many of them now. ive not seen ill go look at the thread jade.x


----------



## jojo1974

youve got a deal then jade :happydance:


----------



## PixieKitty

jms895 said:


> Ha ha Pixie, chance would be a fine thing! :D Hows you? Any more leaking?
> 
> Do you reckon this is it Liz?
> 
> Jojo we still be waiting in APril :rofl:

Ayeee, not much though so not letting it bother me, just means I'll have to pick up some panty liners today :blush: 

Wow, y'know before this pregnancy thing, talking about anything body related was hard, now I can sit and have a conversation about piles and it doesn't bother me in the slightest :rofl: seems to bothers some of the people I'm talking to though :p oops... ah well, there's nothing dignified about pregnancy and I sure ain't gonna pretend there is :rofl:

My mother filmed me waddling the other day!!! Damn that beast of a woman, I nearly threw my urine sample at her (was when we were walking into the doctors, I don't just carry the stuff around with me these days :rofl:)


----------



## pippam116

:rofl:


----------



## pippam116

anybody heard from holly?? is she ok? :hugs:

I'd not heard of that b4 jade, can understand u beeing concerned but try not to worry so much :hugs:


----------



## jms895

I text Lolly a few times and she text back she is back.

Thanks Pip

Pixie :rofl: I know what you mean, about leaking, pissing yourself and snot plugs and piles :rofl:


----------



## KatienSam

just a quick post to wish lolly well, hope everything goes well!

I have had about 2 hours sleep, bubba is a night owl lol

nothing can quite prepare you for the mahem that takes over your house when baby comes home. no matter how organised you are its kaos! cleaning schedule got thrown out the window :rofl:

its hard work ladies, but worth every second when you look at your little bubbas face. will try and post more pics later when i find the camera :dohh:

xxx


----------



## jms895

Awww thanks Katie and bet you are loving it :hugs:

We now have 15 or 16 March babies :D


----------



## pippam116

:lol: not long katie and you'll have your own lil routine :)


xx


----------



## icculcaz

Just popped on to say that dani is havin pc problems and wont b about for a bit. Any news i'll update u all. I'll a back on in a bit.


----------



## pippam116

mooooooooooooooooooooo :finger: :rofl:


----------



## mummymadness

Morning ladies , Thanks for al the support yesterday ... I feel all refreshed and less hormonal today , Still got blisters from the pineapple ROFL , It seemed a good idea at the time.
Good news is only 13 days untill my babys due date :) .

I woke up to a text from Lolly saying she going to have baby today and she started with pains whooooooooo go go go hunny .

Liz i thought about you all night hun are you ok ? .

Jade iam sure i read some where cold sores are very common at the end stages of pregnancy as you are worn down and physically worn out (Dont worry hunny) .

Hope every one has a good day , Im thinking of cleaning my car out .. I think its tooo much like a swamp ground at the minute for any baby to go in lol . The kids have mess all in the back lol .
xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## MummyCat

hey... I'm doing okay thanks Jade! Just got more period cramping thats coming and going! (more coming than going!) :)

Dani_B has just asked me to let you know that she's having computer difficulties at the moment so can't get online and wouldn't want you to start worrying! 

We've decided to make our way down to guildford (will turn around and come back if needs be!) but I'll not have access to the pc... so if I get any updates from Dani while away I'll pass them on to Jade and Debz! Also... if I have any news on me :) I'll pass them on to them too! :)


----------



## MummyCat

Ah thanks Caz... you're quicker off the mark than me! :) (We're packing to get to Guildford :) )


----------



## mummymadness

Ooooo just seen Donnad had her baby , She was due same day as me .
Wowwwwwww that many we carnt keep up its great March is now getting smaller and smaller by list . xxxx .


----------



## pippam116

mine gets lack that, but luckily get it done for free in and out, just not so often cos i feel cheeky lmao glad ur feeling bit better mm,

ive tried pineaple before and know i cant top more than 1, so no intention again of eating a further 6 in such a short space of time yuck lol

maybe blend 6 of them and drink :rofl:

just lost the plot with my eldest, beeing a lkittle beast not listenijng and knocked laptop over and fooking about on sofa which they know not too, shouted a bit n sent her to her room, im wound up now no wonder baby not arrived yet :lol:


----------



## jms895

I am going to get ready and walk the dog! :D long one I think

Update from lolly, they to busy to give her a section its not progressing so she is there for another 4 hours and if nothing happens she is going home :(

Bless her

Katy can you update title thread? I will post on forum.


----------



## jms895

Congrats to Donna D

Speak soon Dani

Pip Mummycat and MM catch up later, going to walk doggies x


----------



## mummymadness

Have a nice walk Jade hun , I just had same message of Lolly bless her . xxx .


----------



## KatienSam

i need to go through the last few pages and write down babies when i have a mo! blimey, il get my notepad out!

here is another pic of Ella for you, your all going to have a weeny like this soon... :cloud9:

https://i12.photobucket.com/albums/a231/xxxxKittenxxxx/n680314135_2226613_51237861.jpg


----------



## lousielou

Oh Katie, she is an absolute little stunner! And she was in your tummy just a few days ago - WOW!! :)


----------



## pippam116

awwwwwwwwwww gorgeous


----------



## katycam

just updated it :)

how is everyone?


----------



## tiggertea

katie she's beautiful! :hugs: 



i'm not gonna stick around this afternoon - will be back later tonight though i'm sure. feeling a bit crappy (even after my fab sleep last night) just don't wanna be pregnant anymore! :hissy: i know thats soooooo silly but just feeling a bit weepy and stuff. will get my head sorted again and talk to ya all later! :) luv n hugz xx


----------



## pippam116

speak later tigger xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Shifter

Hi guys, just popping in to say hi and I'm ok, just trying to stay chilled atm. Thanks Claire for texts 

:hugs: to Gemma, glad you're feeling better today. Those hormones are a pain, I was like that last night too.

Anyone heard from Liz in last few hours? She gone to hospital now?

Well done Katie, Ella is beautiful!

Update on Lolly - contractions eased off to every ten minutes and she's looking at hanging on until March!


----------



## pippam116

thanks for update shifter, asked after you earlier, wondered if you were ok.. hope your feeling a bit better...!?

not heard anything on the liz front.

xx


----------



## Shifter

Yeah I saw that you asked after me, thank you mate :D


----------



## wanababy

:hi: ladies!!

Aww thanks for asking after me you lot :hugs:, I'm still havin the pains but don't seem to be as regular - I reckon its gonna be a long slow one for me....:hissy:

Gonna go to bed in a min, just thought I'd post an update...the hairdresser came at 10am and by the time I'd had my hair done (no roots for hosp!! :happydance: lol - shaved legs yesterday and did bikini line few days ago!! Good to go!), OH was up and he's just took me to Mcdonalds so I've been fed and watered and am gonna try to get some shut eye as I only managed about an hour last nite...:sleep: OH is off out tonight so am feeling bit vulnerable :( so I will prob be back on in a bit..

Congrats on term debz...:wohoo:

Hope lollly ok...

Katie, she is lush...:cloud9:

mummycat - hows your pains now?

Sorry if I've missed any1...

:hug:

Liz
xx


----------



## pippam116

enjoy ur kip Liz

im bouncing, got a tone of pressure and bubs hasnt stopped wriggling today :D


----------



## icculcaz

MummyCat said:


> Ah thanks Caz... you're quicker off the mark than me! :) (We're packing to get to Guildford :) )

joys of having full internet access on my mobile phone ;)


----------



## pippam116

yo caz. or anyone if there about, trying to google something and fooking tmobile ;) generously wont let me look at many results incase its over 18 content /even tho its registered to me grrrrrr. 

so sienna has wriggled so much today its a joke and got pressure /twinges but by god this kid can move, is that ever a sign that labour is almost here?? cos i hardly get much apart from rolls n ripples lately, n fook, its like she having fits lol


----------



## Shifter

sienna might be getting restless in there now pip hun!


----------



## icculcaz

pip you need content lock removing... its free... go to www.t-mobile.co.uk/myt-mobile log in/ register there then remove it yourself or failin that ring customer services up. u contract or payg?


----------



## pippam116

icculcaz said:


> pip you need content lock removing... its free... go to www.t-mobile.co.uk/myt-mobile log in/ register there then remove it yourself or failin that ring customer services up. u contract or payg?

i did click on the link and register and still says locked, i pay as you go phone and this dongle aswell pay as you go, when i ring it says sorry were havin probs getitng u through grrrrrrrr


----------



## pippam116

i think she is holly, just did bump pic :) hope its the last.


----------



## icculcaz

bah payg is harder.... if u got a credit card, you ring 1818 and they run a check with that or ya have to go to a tmob store with photo id.


----------



## pippam116

i thought it might be, not get credit card dont use them, :lol: , dunno where nearest t-mobile is, how i find out? i had my pay as u go sim fooking ages and spend fortune wanted the contract dongle, n carphone warehouse were like computer says no. :rofl:


----------



## pippam116

just incase u come back on katie, there's 2 more bubs on the list that have been born, plus a few newbies, i'll have a look back and try n get details for u save u looking and stuff,


----------



## icculcaz

if you get the contract one without the laptop and direct from a tmob store/tmob website (£15 a month one https://www.t-mobile.co.uk/shop/mob...d-plus/t-mobile/mbb-usb-stick-530/allowances/) theres a strong poss that i can bang one of my staff discounts on it.

https://www.t-mobile.co.uk/store-finder/ click that to find nearest store. failing that use that link or ring em direct and ask the muppet is that tarriff ok on a friends and relations discount... NEVER go to cpw.... cos they are useless and mess things up. (trust me im a tmobile collections advisor...) lol


----------



## pippam116

lol ta caz i will have a look :) :hugs: 

for Katie - 

donnad pink bundle 24th feb 6lb 9oz

blue tulip pink bundle 24th feb 7lb 6oz

samandbump due 27th march blue bump i think????


----------



## icculcaz

no prob pip m8. its easier to ask me that traipse into a town.... or spend ages on the website. :D remember to avoid cpw at all costs!!!! those 2 words send us advisors into a groan as we know cpw dont tell you what you need to know.....


----------



## pippam116

yer well after they said computer said no he tried to get me on 3, so went over road to pc world where my mate works, had it tenna cheaper, plus discount off her card, and they told you that there was the 20 quid for 30 days option but cpw sed only have 2 a day so rip off, will not be going back. on website now its taking while to load

actully v happy wiv my pay as u go sim, wat wiv tena free at weekend, just top up tenna put 5 on unlimited 5 day txt, 5 call time always lasts, so laffin, not as bad as everyone suggests


----------



## icculcaz

thats not bad really! but bad when i can get the whole month on contract for £7.50... :D but the 3g speeds in my area are crap, and i can put my work sim into my old shitty erikson phone and go on internet at no extra cost if i dont mind waitin 10 mins for a page to load :lol:


----------



## pippam116

lmao, well yeah that is much cheaper lmfao,


----------



## tiggertea

pippam116 said:


> actully v happy wiv my pay as u go sim, wat wiv tena free at weekend, just top up tenna put 5 on  unlimited 5 day txt, 5 call time always lasts, so laffin, not as bad as everyone suggests


had a right giggle at this..... i know it aint ACTUALLY funny, but if u do a bit of selective reading it sounds like t-mob is a pregnant womans dream (free tena [lady] anyone?!) pmsl :tease:


----------



## tiggertea

ok so i guess i should apologise for earlier.....
my little outburst! dunno what came over me, must have been the "full-term blues" or something :blush: still feeling a bit weepy and emotional, but i really shouldn't complain at u guys about it. SORRY :hugs:


----------



## pippam116

i must have missed it debs, im sure nobody will mind hun we all in the same boat, and its bloody stressful, you ever wanna chat olld chatterbox spammer always here :)

:hugs:


----------



## pippam116

tiggertea said:


> pippam116 said:
> 
> 
> actully v happy wiv my pay as u go sim, wat wiv tena free at weekend, just top up tenna put 5 on  unlimited 5 day txt, 5 call time always lasts, so laffin, not as bad as everyone suggests
> 
> 
> had a right giggle at this..... i know it aint ACTUALLY funny, but if u do a bit of selective reading it sounds like t-mob is a pregnant womans dream (free tena [lady] anyone?!) pmsl :tease:Click to expand...

:rofl:

i spelt it tenna but everytime i did it, the frigging laptop kept typing it elsewhere so gave up

:rofl:


----------



## tiggertea

aw thanks hun. think part of my prob was i was talking to noone properly (even poor hubby) i just had a bit of a :hissy: :cry: instead :blush:


----------



## tiggertea

pippam116 said:


> tiggertea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pippam116 said:
> 
> 
> actully v happy wiv my pay as u go sim, wat wiv tena free at weekend, just top up tenna put 5 on  unlimited 5 day txt, 5 call time always lasts, so laffin, not as bad as everyone suggests
> 
> 
> had a right giggle at this..... i know it aint ACTUALLY funny, but if u do a bit of selective reading it sounds like t-mob is a pregnant womans dream (free tena [lady] anyone?!) pmsl :tease:Click to expand...
> 
> :rofl:
> 
> i spelt it tenna but everytime i did it, the frigging laptop kept typing it elsewhere so gave up
> 
> :rofl:Click to expand...

:rofl: i knew what ya meant, but just made me giggle anyways!


----------



## Shifter

No worries Debz, we all have our moments :blush:


----------



## pippam116

glad to be of giggle service :rofl:

my kids had my mean streak today :dohh:

well deserved of course, but they so blooody stuupid :rofl:


----------



## mummymadness

Hi ladies , I missed tonnes of pages Took layla to mums shes sleeping there and im painting the bedroom lol .

Hows everybody ?.

Holly glad yoru well , Debz hun you are more than entitled to have one of thoose days we all have **hugs* .

Pip hope sienna shows real soon , Like your bump pic :) .

And i hope the pains get regular Liz .

xxxxxxxx


----------



## pippam116

:hi: mm, ta hun, does me head in cos its high and lo now all at the same time, :rofl:

my mum not turned up to get chloe after promising cos she let her down last week, ffs, im hopeful things r moving had loads go on today only time will tell. not making big deal of anything at mo cos will be dissapointed, x


----------



## Shifter

Lolly's back at home, contractions mild and irregular.

Hi Gemma :hi:


----------



## mummymadness

:thumpup: holly :) .

:hug: Lolly . xxx .


----------



## tiggertea

Hey Gemma!

Bloody BIL just arrived (the more annoying of the two and all!) so i guess i better go be sociable! :rofl:


poor lolly, hope she's ok :hugs:


----------



## pippam116

:hugs: lolly xx


----------



## Shifter

OK, so bubs has decided to stop wagging its toosh in my face and has started really wriggling and pounding fists way down low! This has been going on since yesterday. Is it the shoulders trying to push down into the pelvis?!! Does this mean I should see my bump drop soon?


----------



## pippam116

could be that hun, :happydance: i didnt drop on Chloe or Leila for that matter. so not sure :)


----------



## pippam116

i just sat down n missed the ball :rofl:


----------



## aurora32

Hey girls,

How are you all today?

:hugs::hugs::hugs: to all that need.

Hugs to Lolly hope things sort themselves out one way or another soon and lo is in your arms.

Gz to Blue tulip, Donnad on arrival of babies.

Katie, Ella is gorgeous, well done.

Glad you feelin bit better Holly...:hugs:

Hope pains keep going for you liz, Phone at ready if required for you...:hugs:

Think you need to serve an eviction notice on Sienna Pip.

Glad appointment went ok Debz, Lo may be here sooner than you thought :hugs:

hope this is the start of something for you Gemma....:hugs:

welcome the new ladies

and apologies to all i forgot to mention.


:hug::hug::hug:


----------



## icculcaz

mmmmmmmmmmm sausage


----------



## pippam116

SIENNA DEAR BUBS pleaseee can you get a move on, i sick of the sweaty arse crack getting stuck to birthing ball :rofl: and sitting down and missing it, :dohh:

Mummy , Daddy, Chloe and Leila are waiting :cloud9:

and Mummy would love to say :finger: to Jade :rofl:

come onnnnnnnnn stop keeping us guessing :rofl:


xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## aurora32

pippam116 said:


> SIENNA DEAR BUBS pleaseee can you get a move on, i sick of the sweaty arse crack getting stuck to birthing ball :rofl: and sitting down and missing it, :dohh:
> 
> Mummy , Daddy, Chloe and Leila are waiting :cloud9:
> 
> and Mummy would love to say :finger: to Jade :rofl:
> 
> come onnnnnnnnn stop keeping us guessing :rofl:
> 
> 
> xxxxxxxxxx


:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


Eviction has officially been served.




:hug:


----------



## icculcaz

get her telled!


----------



## tiggertea

ohhhhh pip - she's gotta come out now! :rofl:


BIL gone again. thank goodness! (I know - class A bitch alert!!) really fancy a curry tonight and haven't anything in to start it from scratch........ wonder if hubby could be persuaded to pop out for takeaway.....hmmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## pippam116

im gonna give her one daily, :rofl: whats sausages got to do wiv it caz? or is it in replacement for duck wiv dick :)


----------



## aurora32

Fancy a curry too usually have a lamb rogan but my idigestion is that bad just now dont think i could cope, feels like all my wind pipe bruised cos of it....grrrrrr!! but really want a nice curry dont like mild, mild ones.


:hug::hug::hug:


----------



## aurora32

pippam116 said:


> im gonna give her one daily, :rofl: whats sausages got to do wiv it caz? or is it in replacement for duck wiv dick :)

:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## jms895

pippam116 said:


> lol ta caz i will have a look :) :hugs:
> 
> for Katie -
> 
> donnad pink bundle 24th feb 6lb 9oz
> 
> blue tulip pink bundle 24th feb 7lb 6oz
> 
> samandbump due 27th march blue bump i think????

Pinkmac too!! x


----------



## pippam116

aww id love curry, claire u like same as dh he wont have anything else, lol, i like jalfrezi mmmmmmmm got stuff in but chicken needs defrosting, maybe dh fancy ordering in, doubt it he just phoned and has got me a new car :rofl: not taxing yet and its just been scrubbed in and out, im gonna miss my ka, make the most of it the next few weeks now :)


----------



## pippam116

oohh yeah jade,i seen katie changed it too 12 march mums i assumed one of them was pinkmac,


----------



## tiggertea

i like a "mid" curry - nothing too bland but nothing that completely kills my tastebuds! mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm right, that's decided - i'm off to persuade hubby we need to have a takeaway today!


----------



## jms895

pippam116 said:


> SIENNA DEAR BUBS pleaseee can you get a move on, i sick of the sweaty arse crack getting stuck to birthing ball :rofl: and sitting down and missing it, :dohh:
> 
> Mummy , Daddy, Chloe and Leila are waiting :cloud9:
> 
> and Mummy would love to say :finger: to Jade :rofl:
> 
> come onnnnnnnnn stop keeping us guessing :rofl:
> 
> 
> xxxxxxxxxx

:rofl: Sienna stay put and piss mummy off he he :finger:

Only joking hun :hugs:


----------



## jms895

Oooooh curry I may have one tonight! Though I am skint so will see! Need to get some painting done.

:hugs: to everyone

Katie Ella is a beauty xx


----------



## icculcaz

i had sausage n bacon butty 4 my tea. was very nice.... i like a good sausage.


any1 in aberdeen, york,leeds, gtr manc, or southampton?

free 1 week bus ticket on 1st busses 

https://freebusticket.co.uk/Default.aspx


----------



## jms895

Hi Caz mooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## icculcaz

moooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## jms895

So whats everyone up to?

I really cant be arsed toclean!


----------



## pippam116

if she stays put i will personally see you get my placenta hand delivered :D :finger:


:rofl:

cmonnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn she must be as pissed off as me, my nabor just knocked and poked bump, dont think she expected it to be as solid so it hurt when she did it silly mooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## jms895

Ahhh bless Pip, have you tried having sex?


----------



## jms895

MW said you need to come before OH does and then your cervix sucks in all the prostoglandin from the sperm and helps labour. Also get your nips twiddled


----------



## icculcaz

scarlett smells like malibu....


----------



## pippam116

hahahha just bribed my mum into coming to get chloe so off to get her changed and fed before she goes, and leila fell asleep after a tantrum back shortly xx


----------



## pippam116

arghhhhhhhhhhhhhhh dont say sex, ive been told not to, cos of the bleed, and :lol: hun its been that long i think id cum at the sight of it :rofl:


----------



## jms895

Caz..... why??? :lol:


----------



## jms895

Ahhh Pip I dont know what to say hun bet you are so pissed off........

Go for a jog :D


----------



## icculcaz

jms895 said:


> MW said you need to come before OH does and then your cervix sucks in all the prostoglandin from the sperm and helps labour. Also get your nips twiddled

haha id b screwed!..


----------



## aurora32

i had a mad cleaning session earlier today, now got really bad pains and backache.......:( maybe bubs going to give me a break and come early, but i doubt it wishfull thinking i think.



:hug::hug::hug::hug:


----------



## jms895

:rofl: Caz


----------



## icculcaz

dunno why....


and i bled all the time wi blade n scarlett and i was at it like a rabbit


----------



## jms895

:hugs: Aurora hun xx

I am off for a bit ladies, got to get somert done! Need to earn me curry

Catch up later ladies, keep them legs shut till I am back! Everytime I go for a few hours and come back its all go :D


----------



## katycam

evening all :) x


----------



## icculcaz

jade does that include me?


----------



## icculcaz

ello katy u k?


----------



## katycam

im ok ta you?
going out for dinner in a bit with parents!


----------



## icculcaz

oooh ya lucky moo. id love a break from cookin. 
im okies ta. squeaky kept us up all night squeakin away with bellyache :( so tiiiiiiired.


----------



## LisaM

evenin all! :hi:

how's everyone tonight?

Katie, Ella is gorgeous x


----------



## icculcaz

ellooooooooooooo lisa :)


----------



## aurora32

enjoy your meal Katy, :wave: Lisa


----------



## tiggertea

helloooooo again ladies!

well i didn't get my curry. :grr: i was famished and hubby told me he'd "go after the rugby" so i had a bit of a :hissy: and cooked myself some rice and mixed in tuna and sweetcorn instead. (was quite yummy actually but i'm not gonna tell HIM that. Also refused to cook anything for him so he can starve. :rofl: :finger:


----------



## Logiebear

:rofl::rofl:

I have just looked at the weights of everyones babies so far and Hannah is the biggest, even though she was only 34 weeks she was the biggest!!

So much for all the big babies in March! They have all come early so far lol


----------



## jms895

Ha ha Logie with the bounciest baby :cloud9:

Caz do with your legs what you want, Squeeky is out

Enjoy meal Katy

Lisa and Aurora you ok?

Debz :hugs:


----------



## KatienSam

evening everyone! thanks for givin me a hand with the updates, i will do them in a bit.

so who is next??? come on babies the exit is downward!

xx


----------



## pippam116

:rofl: caz how could u poss keep them shut, i got pains in my foofy :rofl: u all still here? im on for a bit, kids fed bathed and pjs on, waiting for chloe to be picked up. had some super noodles kids left lol but still wanting curry.


----------



## pippam116

ur welcome katie, didnt think ud want to or particularly have time to go through all the pages weve managed to produce :)


----------



## KatienSam

yeah you lot can talk lol thanks again :hugs: all updated!

xxx


----------



## jms895

Welcome back Katie!! You knackered?


----------



## icculcaz

im here still. trying to work out how to get the videos from my cam corder to my pc...


----------



## pippam116

ive been trying to do that since our hols caz :rofl:


----------



## KatienSam

knackered?! blimey i dont know how to talk occasionally ha ha! its so worth it though, i just feel amazing when i sit and look at her. She isnt feeding too well so keeping an eye on it. She swollowed meconium so they said it can take a day or so to clear that out (either end lol) had an awful green poo last night which actually had me in fits of laughter (weirdo) she looked so pleased with herself!

my back is killing me though! i thought i would loose a stone straight after having baby and i've only lost 6kg, i wont weigh myself again until she is a week old. Belly has gone down loads but i have a jelly rubber-ring around it :rofl:

just did the weight convertor thingy and ella was 5lb 15.59oz so bang on 6lb! :cloud9:


----------



## icculcaz

mines a new camera ... got it just b4 having scarlett..... ive taken the photos off...... just want the photos


----------



## Shifter

I don't think there's any doubt now that this LO has figured out that the exit is downward! 

I think I've got a slow leak as I have had a lot of very watery discharge today.

I've got sooooo much pressure down there, on my urethra and back passage and a right little wriggler down there. It feels like I have a big lump about two inches up inside my vagina too! Have had a poke around but it doesn't feel different, it just made me need to wee suddenly!

Come on baby, if you're coming down please get a move on :rofl:

I don't know if this is wishful thinking but I have had this hunch all evening that the baby is going to arrive in the next 24 hours...


----------



## icculcaz

ohhh the post birth belly is amazing!!!! dunno what ive lost weight wiose tbh. i dont do scales..


----------



## mummymadness

Evening ladies ...

I missed a few pages so sorry if i missed any important updates , Been painting ohhh it was fun lol .
Got blue all up my arms , Finnelys asleep in laylas room and now his room hasntgot any hand prints or drink marks on the wall (I dont even know how he got things in soem of the places he did lol).
Going to order take away im nackered , Mum phoned me and said she let layla have a bath with no help !! Ohhhh that must of been fun . I bet i have to spend an hour tommorrow washing shampoo out of her hair .
Dont think ill be around for a few hours gonna eat the take away watch some tv.

Hope theres plenty of baby arivals tonight and tommorrow . xxxxxx .


----------



## Shifter

KatienSam said:


> i thought i would loose a stone straight after having baby and i've only lost 6kg,

Hunny 6kg is 13lbs 4ozs! That's very nearly a stone (14lbs) :rofl:


----------



## KatienSam

oh maybe its 5kg then, it didnt look anywhere near a stone though :dohh:

xxx


----------



## wanababy

Evening ladies...:)

Ooh shifter, I hope its your 'time'!! 

I'm still getting pains but they're just not gettin 'unbearable' just really horrible :( On and off but am not getting much of a break! Have sent mam & niece home - it was irritating me them being here - just wanna be on me own...gonna try get somemore sleep in a bit..here's hoping..

Katie - Ella Star is a beautiful name by the way...

Wow - 14 babbas!! Congrats to all the new arrivals :cloud9:


:hug:

Liz
xx


----------



## pippam116

Liz hope you feel better after your sleep, if indeed you get any.

:hugs:


----------



## aurora32

i feel like ive got a bowling ball stuck up there, or ive been horse riding on a fat horse for days, walking like john bloody wayne, and im used to horse riding never felt anything like this, the downward pressure is immense, bubs squashing my bladder and pressing on back passage too amount of times ive felt ive needed to go to the loo today is unreal.


:hug::hug::hug:


----------



## wanababy

Aww claire :hugs:

Hope things start moving for you soon hun...and thanks for being there for me when you're just as bloody fed up as I am!! 

:hug:

x


----------



## pippam116

:hugs: but :rofl: claire i know the feeling, xx


----------



## aurora32

wanababy said:


> Aww claire :hugs:
> 
> Hope things start moving for you soon hun...and thanks for being there for me when you're just as bloody fed up as I am!!
> 
> :hug:
> 
> x

No Probs hunn just glad can be of help, know how it feels.....:hugs::hugs:


----------



## pippam116

not getting a curry he just cooked for himself :(


----------



## PixieKitty

Anyone else feel like their baby's about to explode out of them like some sort of Alien v Predator kind of thing?! This crazy child's got hiccups and is also tapdancing around my womb... hoping all this movement will break my waters. :p

How're you girls this evening?


----------



## icculcaz

bah he could order u 1


----------



## aurora32

pippam116 said:


> :hugs: but :rofl: claire i know the feeling, xx

it feels like ive been kicked down there never felt nothing like it, well no thats a lie felt like this after i had first baby like my insides were falling out, dont know what bubs is doing but wish it would get a wriggle on and come out.


:hug::hug:


----------



## pippam116

pixie, snap! my bubs been extra actve today, like big time! still is and i feel like i need to prepare for waters breaking lol


----------



## pippam116

what u bahhhhhhhhhhhhh'ing at caz thought u were a moooooooooooooooo'er lol


----------



## amara-arena

> i feel like ive got a bowling ball stuck up there, or ive been horse riding on a fat horse for days, walking like john bloody wayne, and im used to horse riding never felt anything like this, the downward pressure is immense, bubs squashing my bladder and pressing on back passage too amount of times ive felt ive needed to go to the loo today is unreal.

dito hun, this is my first pg and Im 37wks.. he is sending shooting pain down his exit way and it wont stop... grr :hissy:

and last night I had cramp in my right leg so bad I thought it was going to snap off, its still hurting now from it. My hubby had to kneel and rub my calf as I screemed untill it calmed down. bless him :hugs:


----------



## aurora32

the things we put ourselves through for the sake of our little ones, and men think they have it bad if they get a cold.....grrrrr!

:hug::hug::hug:


----------



## pippam116

:hugs: cramp hurts, 

caz- he in a grump lol


----------



## amara-arena

pippam116 your not kidding still feeling it now as if its going to start up again grrr

aurora32 you are so right men have it so easy, Id love to see one of them go through all of this... even just the simplisity of a period would send them to suicide Im sure lol


----------



## pippam116

:rofl: i had cramp with my others real bad, this pregnancy not had ( she says - 2 days ago i commented on how glad i hadnt had it) and would you believe everytime i get in bed the dreaded thing hits like lightening, half scared to put my leg straight.


----------



## amara-arena

bless ya... Ive always suffered with it as have blood probs. Iam on blood thinning injections so thought in my wisdom that this would help provent cramp hmmm not so much. Guess thats why Im not a doctor lol


----------



## pippam116

:hugs:


----------



## pippam116

im not really very tired, but feel sick, and just restless, so gonna go lie down n pester claire with a few texts till i fall asleep.
nn all hope u all have some decent rest, wonder if there will be any new babies in the morning

xxxxx


----------



## aurora32

pippam116 said:


> im not really very tired, but feel sick, and just restless, so gonna go lie down n pester claire with a few texts till i fall asleep.
> nn all hope u all have some decent rest, wonder if there will be any new babies in the morning
> 
> xxxxx

NN hunn will wait for the txts........:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## amara-arena

night night


----------



## icculcaz

im baaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaack........


----------



## amara-arena

hya hun how are ya feeling


----------



## icculcaz

im gearin myself up 4 another bad evening with scarlett. shes colicky and i need sleep :(


----------



## amara-arena

aww bless ya. we have two foster boys one 3yrs and one 20months and they are just not in the mood to settle tonight :lol:

Hope you manage to get some rest hun..


----------



## icculcaz

swap? i can do that age ........ scarletts quiet n asleep atm but u watch soon as i go to bed... the screams will surface


----------



## amara-arena

bless ya hunny, I think I'll pass. The boys are alright and I can tell them to get back to bed haha


----------



## jms895

Ello girls. Just popped back for a quick un.

Had my curry and now munching on Ben and Jerries cookie dough. Had to get out house went to asda, me and OH had a blazing row again :(

Mega pissed off going bed soon

You all ok?


----------



## beancounter

Deb and Finn still in hospital, waiting to be cleared to go home. It seems to be taking its time. He is a good boy, and looking a bit more lively today...

https://farm4.static.flickr.com/3654/3316759557_218c50ee3e.jpg

More photos if you want to look at them.


----------



## KatienSam

ooooowww look at him! he is gorgeous :cloud9: xx


----------



## mummymadness

hi ladies :) .

Sorry to hear every ones in pain and achey down there :( .

Finn is sooo cute them pics are lovely .

Katie Ella is a beautifull baby girl name :) .

I had my yummy take away mmmmm , Chicken burger and chips :) .
All painted and finnley fast off , Quiet night tonight its heaven lol . 

Hope every one sleeps well .xx .


----------



## KatienSam

I have just done my birth announcement and story... blimey it was shocking going back over it... sam got back from having a nice dinner at his parents (having left me with mild pains on the gas and air) thinking it was going to be another 7 or 8 hours.............. 57 mins later she was here :shock:


----------



## LittleBee

I'm so glad most of you had their babies!! I wanna cry..I want my baby too!!! Congratulations!!


----------



## Shifter

Morning all.

Liz - it might not get "unbearable"! I hope this is really it.

Claire - I have exactly the same, all that pressure down low.

Seems my mystic megness was aimed the wrong way last night.... Lolly had her little girl! I've started a thread. Congratulations Lolly!


----------



## Shifter

Katie - will go read your story now.

Jim - those photos of Finn are sooooooooooo sweet! Hope Deb and Finn come home tomorrow xxx


----------



## pippam116

congrats to lolly, finn is gorg! :D

jade hope your ok?? xx

i was really poorly last night and not feleing great today may get straight back to bed in a bit, not well at all.

:hugs: all


----------



## Shifter

:hugs: pip, hope you feel better soon.


----------



## pippam116

thanks holly :hugs:


----------



## katycam

im so pleased for lolly :)
i had a pretty crappy evening, went out for a meal with parents which ended with my dad screaming at me now i hate him and dont want to be near him.
got home and my head felt like it was going to explode, had really bad cramps as well so no sleep.
and i missed luke being online just now cos i was in the shower. grrrrr.
i hate sundays.


----------



## pippam116

sorry to hear that katy :(

:hugs:

im back off to bed for a while, cant stop being sick and have really bad headache and cramps. 

may pop back on later.

xx


----------



## leak n strech

Due march 12th with my first :D having a boy and can't wait to meet him :crib:


----------



## pippam116

:hi: leak


----------



## Shifter

:hugs: Katy. Hope you clear things up with your dad soon.

:hi: leak!


----------



## jms895

:hi: leak

Pip hope your ok?

I am in pain in me groin like I am stiff and pulled muscles from the long walk.

Eyes hurting from crying last night feels like a hangover :( so hormonal and had enough now

Congrats to Lolly!!!

Ella and Finn are sooooo gorgeous! xx


----------



## pippam116

:hugs: Jade, I'm in bed with a billion cushions propping me up. Mum just came over with Chloe and, took her off with her again said she can't stop but not leaving the two kids with me when i poorly. feel awful she is swapping from insuline, to some other drug today so is cold turkey at mo, and likely to be a bit poorly with the swap over. so im feleing guilty, then again she wouldnt have taken her if i looked half alive lol.
DH in work and can't get the day off but is popping back when he can.i had day or so like this before i had Leila, so dh reminds me i dont remember to be honest just remember waking up to labour. not doing anything now today, struggling to keep fluids down, food stays just not any liquid. :( and im soooooo thirsty.

Hope you and dh talking now, hormones r horrid things!! xx


----------



## jms895

Ahhh Pip hun thats awful and all you bloody need.

Drink some flat coke watered down, always works for me, and keeps your energy levels up.

Maybe Sienna is on the way then? :hugs: sounds like you need it matey xxxx


----------



## Shifter

Oh dear, we're all in a state atm it seems. :hugs: Jade.

None of us predicted Lolly's LO would be quite so dinky, me and Logie were joint closest with 6lbs 11ozs! :rofl:


----------



## Logiebear

Shifter said:


> Oh dear, we're all in a state atm it seems. :hugs: Jade.
> 
> None of us predicted Lolly's LO would be quite so dinky, me and Logie were joint closest with 6lbs 11ozs! :rofl:

Yay I got some thing close :happydance:

Well done Lolly xxx


----------



## jojo1974

awwwwww congrats to lolly :happydance: wow march crept up quick , hows everyone feeling today ? xxxxx


----------



## Logiebear

Just seen the pics of Finn, he is gorgeous, well done Bean xxx


----------



## jms895

Well done Logie and Holly (again!) for the guesess!

Holly please please please tell me when my little boy is coming? :lol:


----------



## pippam116

i'll send im to the shops in a bit to get some, i dairnt put anything near my mouth fed up of straining,


----------



## jms895

Worth a try Pip :hugs:

Shake it up and get all the fizz out and then half and half with water xx


----------



## jms895

Have any of the March babies been over 7 pound yet?


----------



## aurora32

Morning girls,

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: to all think we are all in need of them today, feel like crap :hugs:he low down pain is so unbearable i can hardly move feel like a 90 yr old.....:cry: This consultant so better play ball tomorrow or he may well see my wrath as im in no mood for any more shite.

Lolly Gz hunn on the arrival of Rebecca she is sooo cute!!!.....:hugs:

Hope you feeling better soon Jade...:hugs:

Pip hope Sienna decides to leave the comfort of (excuse the phrase but i am joking) big mommas house very soon and give you a break.

Bean Finn is gorgeous......:)

Welcome Leak.....:)

And if i forgot anyone sorry.......:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

:hug::hug:


----------



## jms895

Morning Claire hope you are ok hun? xxxx


----------



## Logiebear

jms895 said:


> Have any of the March babies been over 7 pound yet?

I said that earlier in the thread some where. Hannah was one of the earlies but heaviest :rofl: Blue Tulips Baby was over 7lb according to the initial post updates!


----------



## jms895

:rofl: Logie they all dinkies!


----------



## pippam116

foooooooooooookkkkkkkkkkkkingggggggggggg mw's


----------



## katycam

whats up pip?


----------



## pippam116

phoned mw as not well and cant kepe anything down, mine off today so got the 1 on call who is incompitant, and said get myself to doc tomorrow if still poorly, and that it may be a process of labour, so to wait n see, ( fairenough) tho advised against going to out fo hours doc today and not to go to assessment as they wont do ne thing. she know aswell as me if i go out of hours they send me to assessment and if i go there they'll prob start things off, though im happy waiting, and really looking forward to having bubs at home, the one thing i get real cheased off at is that they do anything to stop u going in the assessment but dont get off their arses n come n see you my mw would have come, ive strained beyong belief, all fluids come up instantly cant even make it to bowl or loo and when i say im thirsty, i could drink half a dozen pregnant women under the table. so if my bubs is not doing well in there ill fooking kick right off. had enough now, sorry to rant. i just want my mw to deal with me and my bubs here safely.


----------



## katycam

:hugs: if you dont feel well i reckon you should sod what she says and go to assesment.
best to be checked out surely?
i hate midwives!!


----------



## mummymadness

I missed tonnes of pages sorry Girls ...

Whooooo Lolly , Was so happy to see her text this morning she is over the moon .

Im very happy it ofically our Month now girls :) .

Had a bit of a hectic morning and Finnley been awake since 5.30 lol , I feel asleep with him on the sofa about 10 only just woke up lol .

How is every one , I missed pages full today . xxxxxxxxxxxx .


----------



## tiggertea

heellllllooooooo ladies! :wave:

isn't Finn a a little cutie?! awwwwwwwwwwwww! I want mine!

congrats to lolly!!!! off to look for the post in third tri for details!

katie - will have a read of your birth story soon too!

welcome leak!

pip- sorry to hear ur getting nowhere with the mws :hugs: so unfair!

:hugs: to everyone else that needs em!



had a bit of an "omg could this be it?!" moment last night :blush: it wasn't to! had been watching a movie with hubby and from about 10pm i was getting waves of BHs, with some very uncomfortable cramps. they came regularly at about 7mins apart and lasted about 50secs each. thought "i'll wait and see if they came to 5 mins apart and then call hosp to see what i should do".... well, they decided to come closer and closer and hit the 5 mins marker, stayed like that for half an hour. then just when i decided "yup, next one that comes, i'm gonna have to make a fone call" went to half an hour til the next one, then 20mins, then 45, then nothing! :rofl: talk about an anti-climax!!!


----------



## pippam116

took meself off laptop for a wee while tryig to chill out, tho hasnt done much and still feeling ubber ill. tigger, these bubs sure do know how to keep us in suspense, :hi: mm, if it gets much worse i will be katy. :hugs:


----------



## mummymadness

:wave: hi pip .Hows you hun ? .

Just had some soup and keep thinking i need to clean the car blah blah carnt be bothered but must be done lol . xx .


----------



## pippam116

lol mm, im not all that good today, hoping its more build up than a bug.

ive done nothing and doubt i will. :)

u ok hun?x


----------



## mummymadness

Im great hun , Iv resided to the fact i have one stubborn little boy lol and hes too comfy in there.
So trying to make the days go quicker :) .

I hope Sienna is getting ready to meet the world hun , She must be :). 
xxxxxxxxx


----------



## pippam116

if i stop being poorly she can stay put , i was plodding along, quite content but now im praying she falls out lol i havnt moved from bed


----------



## tiggertea

hope you feel better soon pip, its amazing how they won't check you out considering keeping fluid down is more important than keeping food down :grr: to stupid people!


----------



## mummymadness

**Hugs** pip , I hope sienna gets bored of just seeing amniotic fluid (Its been 9 months must be like watching paint dry lol) and decides to come :) .

Im quiet happy now iv stopped symptom spotting and sitting on tender hooks waiting, Iv just decided it will be the end of March and if he comes earlier it will be a nice suprise . x .


----------



## passengerrach

happy 1st march everyone im so glad its finally here any signs any1


----------



## pippam116

thanks tigger, n mm, luv the paint drying thing :rofl:

happy 1st of March to you too, possibly bug or labour type symptoms here, but read into it what you like cos they been coming thick n fast and bubs seems to be stuck, or the plug i lost re-grown no nails strength :rofl:

wonder if they'll be any more march bubs by tomorrow morning, :D


----------



## tiggertea

hehehe i think there'll be at least one a day from here on in.... there HAS to be! :rofl: don't ask me who's gonna go next coz i'm no good at all that guessing but it's march now so *them be the rules*! :lol:


----------



## aurora32

Got txt from Liz girls, she was at hospital at 7am with unbearable pains, every 4 mins, they checked her out and she was only 1 cm dilated, so gave her codeine and sent her home to wait it out, had a sweep and she has lost 2 bits of plug since, pains very strong but all over the place, she is fed up poor thing, havnt heard any more from her but if and when i do will let you know.


Lost more plug myself x2 today and got a lot of very low down pressure and backache, very swollen and fed up, sitting on a hot water bottle now to try get relief.



:hug::hug::hug:


----------



## pippam116

thanks for update on Liz, whoo maybe not long :) how exciting, and hope this be it for you soon too. cmoon babies, group birth! lol xx

them rules sound good tigger!


----------



## mummymadness

How strange is that we say a baby must be in the mist of things today and Liz is on here way ...
Good luck hun , I was at 1cm and next day was 3cm where they started to help with pictocin .

I hope things happen real soon for you to Aurora hun , Plug sounds good comming away again . xxxxxx .


----------



## aurora32

think she is niggling away slowly, think they might end up helping her on her way. Hope lo starts to play ball soon for her as she sounds as if in a lot of pain.


:hug::hug::hug:


----------



## tiggertea

oooooh! good luck liz :hugs:


----------



## passengerrach

hopefully its labour symptoms not bug pip labour dust to u

hopefully there will be one a day will make it seem like things are moving for us march mummys!

hopefully liz is ok and it goes quick
and hopefully that means ur bubs is on the move aurora

as for me nothing :cry: no symptoms and im so ready lol as we all are i suppose but i can so see myself going overdue lol i went to visit labour ward yesterday for the tour and i was thinking i so want to be here bring on the pain i couldnt care less any more i want my baby lol


----------



## pippam116

lol, i hope so to, but plenty of bubs arriving will keep me all excited! so bring them on! hope liz ok all my luv to her! x

i didnt have signs really wiv my others, except a bit of sickness and really tired before my last, sometimes things feel like they move quicker if you havnt been panicking at every niggle so hope u have ur lo soon too xx


----------



## aurora32

ive had that many niggles and symptoms in the past few weeks im now at the point i dont pay attention to it, will have to be in total agony or waters leaking down my legs before i believe its it.



:hug::hug:


----------



## tiggertea

:hugs: to pip and claire :( hopefully not long now for either of you!

if liz and lolly share today..... we have openings for the 2nd and 3rd of march.... how would that suit u? :lol:


----------



## mummymadness

Il take it Il take it MeMeMe lol lol . x .


----------



## aurora32

as long as it stops the feeling of carrying a bowling ball between my legs then im happy to take either of those dates.



:hug::hug::hug:


----------



## tiggertea

oooh ok - 
gemma - 2nd
claire - 3rd

pip you were too late.... next available date is 4th march..... 



:rofl: 


if only it were this easy!!!!


----------



## passengerrach

yep if we could just assign ourselves a day and say thats the day lol


----------



## jms895

Hello ladies!

Good luck Liz

Hope your ok Pip? :hugs:

Just painted all skirting and door frame nursery done now! Phew

OH just giv ing one more coat to the duck egg in a bit after tea, border up, light in and then ready for the carpet tomorrow. More nursery furniture to put toegther thought tomorrow too. Then can start washing and putting stuff away :D Bit happier now will be even more happy Tues when its on its way

Put some sausages in for dinner with peas mash, brocolli and gravy mmmm

Everyone ok?


----------



## tiggertea

glad the nursery is coming together for ya Jade - told ya it wouldn't take long in the end! :winkwink: u'll have to post some pics when it's all done (just coz i'm a nosey b1tch and wanna have a peep! :lol:)


----------



## tiggertea

Mummycat (Cath) has gone to hospital due to swelling. they want to check her and bub out. will update as and when i know more. x


----------



## jms895

I will post some pics if it ever gets finished :lol:

Just had dinner think I need a kip now! xx


----------



## jms895

Thanks Debz for the update on Cath

:hugs: Cath hope all is ok xx


----------



## aurora32

tiggertea said:


> Mummycat (Cath) has gone to hospital due to swelling. they want to check her and bub out. will update as and when i know more. x

hope she n bubs are ok,


:hug::hug::hug:


----------



## tiggertea

gonna have a bath in a little while and then repack my hospital bags :blush: feeling kinda nesty again!

will make the complete list and post it here after too and you can all let me know if you think i've forgotten anything/packed too much!


----------



## jms895

I am gonna do mine again next week Debz.

Gonna get nursing bras Tues and measured again :D

I am going for a kip

Catch up later ladies x


----------



## aurora32

just had a txt from Lolly, she sends you all her love, says her scars a bit sore but she has been up and about, hopes to catch up soon.


:hug::hug::hug:


----------



## Shifter

Best of luck to Liz, hope things move along quickly now.

:hugs: to Cath, Jade, Pip, Aurora and anyone else who needs them!

This morning I added the actual birth weights to the bottom row of the guess spreadsheet, I'd already started highlighting the closest guesses in green but now we can see how close each "winner" is too :D

https://spreadsheets.google.com/ccc?key=pOvKgzhu5MG0FtyXM8ugdbA

Had nice lunch out with Andy and my parents, might be the last time we get to go out together for a little while! Still having lots of pressure low down, but nothing else. I don't think this LO is coming any time soon, I'm back to thinking I'll be here waiting until 42 weeks :rofl:


----------



## jms895

Thanks Holly glad you had a nice lunch! xx


----------



## aurora32

awww Holly :hugs::hugs::hugs:

know exactly how you feel.


:hug:


----------



## jms895

Thanks for the update on Lolly Claire :hugs:


----------



## LisaM

hey everybody :hi:

:hugs: to pip, aurora, mummycat and wanababy (hope you are all feeling) and anyone else that ive missed! 

congrats to lolly! 

i have my 40 week appointment tomorrow afternoon (a few days early i know), last week they said they may give me a sweep so hope they keep to that!


----------



## tiggertea

update on mummycat:

she's on her way home. :)

was initially admitted with bp of 154/99 but they kept a close eye over the next hour and it came down to 138/88. she needs to keep an eye on things (further P.E. symptoms/swelling getting worse etc) and go back in 2 days for checks.. She says bubs is good and currently 3/5ths engaged.





she says thanks for all the well wishes.

I also asked about her Nan (who was in hospital a couple of days ago), she's being let out again tomorrow so hopefully that will be one less thing for poor Cath to worry about!


----------



## LisaM

thats good her BP has come down, glas everything is ok with her and bubs xx


----------



## tiggertea

i sent her all our hugs and well wishes.


----------



## aurora32

Glad she is ok, the whole bp sky rocketing at this stage is a royal pain in the bum, i know how she feels.....:hugs::hugs:


----------



## aurora32

Not heard anything form Liz since 13.40 this afternoon despite txting her, so im hoping the whole no news is good news and she is busy having her baby just now, will let you know as soon as i hear anything, hope she is ok.


:hug::hug:


----------



## HannahGraceee

Is there a 1/03/2009 baby yet then Girls?? :hugs:


----------



## katycam

HannahGraceee said:


> Is there a 1/03/2009 baby yet then Girls?? :hugs:

Yup Lolly had hers at 00.49 :)


----------



## tiggertea

AND we're hopeful wanababy (liz) is well on her way to bringing that up to 2! :)


----------



## aurora32

tiggertea said:


> AND we're hopeful wanababy (liz) is well on her way to bringing that up to 2! :)

Just waiting on some news from her nothing as yet so im hopeful, have txt her a few times but dont want to be a pest as she was in some pain earlier on when i spoke to her.


:hug::hug::hug:


----------



## tiggertea

hopefully no news is good news. thinking of her anyways :hugs:


----------



## jms895

Hope Liz is ok :hugs: Come on we wanna baby wanababy! :lol:

Glad to hear Cath is a bit better xx

I woke up and gonna get some washing done now and pots from dinner

Be back in a bit just wanted to see if any more babies :rofl:


----------



## pippam116

evening girls, tried to have a sleep and not happened, dh just fed me curry almost choked and he laffed said hed put extra chilli powder in mine im not impressed, specialy if it comes back up, lets hope not :rofl:


----------



## aurora32

pippam116 said:


> evening girls, tried to have a sleep and not happened, dh just fed me curry almost choked and he laffed said hed put extra chilli powder in mine im not impressed, specialy if it comes back up, lets hope not :rofl:

What a shit!!! :rofl: make he clean it up if it does, just txt you as not heard from u in a bit.


:hug:


----------



## jms895

Aaah Pip hope your ok :hugs: go back to bed and sleep it off! xx


----------



## pippam116

havnt left bed all day and no sign of sleep coming my way, can see me sat on loo for a few hours now after that lol


----------



## tiggertea

aw pip - sorry ur having a sh1t of a day - and ur OH putting extra chilli in your curry! :grr: i guess tho u could look at it 2 ways.....
1. he was being horrible - wanting to see you suffer
2. (more likely) he hear curry helps bring on labour and he thought he was doing u a favour..... only prob is he forgot to WARN you first :lol:


----------



## aurora32

that could set you off you know the whole peristalsis of upset tummy can set off labour, so you may be thanking him yet........:rofl:

:hug::hug:


----------



## amara-arena

aww pip hun Im sorry for ya, he could have warned ya first. I had a hot indian last night to see if it did anything but no just gave me worse cramp lol


----------



## aurora32

ARRGGGGHHHHH!!!!

Im in so much pain just now, got low down pains not very regular but pains all the same, got low back ache and the backs of my thighs are in spasm.
Plus i now have very sore tender boobs, they only ever get like this before my period is due but this is a lot more tender than ive ever had before, i really hope this is lo starting to come as all this niggles and pain is driving me mad.

Sorry for ranting on.


:hug::hug::hug:


----------



## PixieKitty

Awww pip, least there's a chance it could help bring on the labour eh? :)
I was eating chillies the other night, swigging ice water after every one :blush:


----------



## tiggertea

aw claire hun :hugs: hope all these horrid niggly things either p*ss off or turn into the real thing soon - you've had enough suffering!


----------



## amara-arena

> Im in so much pain just now, got low down pains not very regular but pains all the same, got low back ache and the backs of my thighs are in spasm.
> Plus i now have very sore tender boobs, they only ever get like this before my period is due but this is a lot more tender than ive ever had before, i really hope this is lo starting to come as all this niggles and pain is driving me mad.

fingers crossed its starting for ya hun.. :hug::hug:

Im 37wks and 4days and am sick of low pain and cramp grrrr


----------



## PixieKitty

Ooooh Aurora, sounds promising!!
Have had pure sore boobies lately too, only time they were this bad was when I was in't third trimester and camped out, nipples nearly fell off with the cold :rofl:


----------



## aurora32

Thanks guys :hugs:, just hope if it doesnt that the consultant tomorrow does something for me cos i cant take any more its getting beyond a joke....:cry:


----------



## Shifter

:hugs: pip - he should have warned you, but I'm sure he was trying to help.

Claire - I hope this is the start of things.

Question... how many, if any, of you have actually *spoken* to the bump buddies you have phone numbers for? I occasionally wonder about actually ringing someone's number, but haven't done yet :blush:


----------



## tiggertea

holly - nope, just text - even then i'm not v good at it..... :rofl: usually when there are trips to hosp involved :blush: i'm crap.


----------



## PixieKitty

Haha I haven't, but I'm phone-phobic :p plus my mobile's dodgy and I can't hear anyone unless I put it on loudspeaker, very very embarrassing when talking to OH and brainless as he is, he mentions something private when the whole world can hear too :rofl:


----------



## pippam116

sos took so long to reply, what did i say about the loo just been straining for 16 mins :S , been and now feel like i given anal birth lol. i hate piles. :( yeah he was trying to help, just not impressed when ive had bad tummy n sickness, just noticed the whole pot of chilli powder empty i didnt open it 2 weeks ago, i hope he spilt it and didnt put it all in, but hes not talking now lol


----------



## tiggertea

aw pip :hugs:


----------



## pippam116

gone are the days of dreading waking up in labour, and knowing second pain will be on top of first, bring it on! i'll do it on my own if mw cant make it in time, lets just get it done :rofl:


----------



## Shifter

Aww pip :hugs:

I'm totally reliant on text messaging! I hardly ever speak to friends on the phone. It's terrible, but I suppose if it weren't for texting technology I wouldn't keep in touch with them at all :rofl: 

I think there is something a bit scary about ringing someone you've never spoken to before, even if you have spent almost 9 months chatting to them online and by text daily :rofl:


----------



## pippam116

i dont ring ne one less i can help it, i yack too much! :rofl: text deffo easier


----------



## tiggertea

omg - soooo cross/embarassed!

next door's kid just saw me in all my pregnant semi-naked glory!

our back garden is kinda private so me, being lazy, decided it would be ok to change quickly into my pjs in the kitchen (coz they just out the drier!) and throw my dirty clothes into the washer instead of trekking up and downstairs!

something moving in the garden caught my eye and i looked out to see next door's kid (about 8 or 9 year old i guess) CLIMBING OUR FENCE to get his football back! :grr: 

am i being old fashioned or are the days where you knock on the neighbour's door and ask to enter their property to get your football/frisbee back long gone?!
Don't get me wrong, normally i wouldn't mind, but our neighbours have never even spoken to us since we moved in in Sept, so i would have thought it would be mannerly to ask on the first occasion at least (i'm not one of these scrooge people that won't give a child back their toy!!!) :rofl:


----------



## pippam116

:rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## amara-arena

tiggertea aww hunny Im sorry but that made me laugh so hard, I have had a simlar experiance not long since. I didnt check the front door was locked and was getting changed in sittingroom and my father-in-law walked straight in..... oops


----------



## Shifter

Oh Debz! I'd be mad too. I think manners are all but gone these days but I will make damn sure this LO has them! In Bristol our next door neighbours' teenage daughter had a party last summer that got very loud. There was no courtesy visit beforehand to tell us about the party and the next morning we looked out the back window to find that a chunk of the wall between our gardens had been knocked down! Later we spied the girl and her friend coming into our garden to retrieve the bricks to rebuild it. Fine, but they should have asked before entering our garden!


----------



## tiggertea

Shifter said:


> Aww pip :hugs:
> 
> I'm totally reliant on text messaging! I hardly ever speak to friends on the phone. It's terrible, but I suppose if it weren't for texting technology I wouldn't keep in touch with them at all :rofl:
> 
> I think there is something a bit scary about ringing someone you've never spoken to before, even if you have spent almost 9 months chatting to them online and by text daily :rofl:

agree wholeheartedly with it all hun!
I'd be completely useless at keeping in touch with ANYONE if it weren't for text and email. 

And i know what u mean about the march mums - i feel i know alot of YOU better than i know some of my "real world" friends - bum grapes, itchy nipples and the benefits of a nipple tweak or two are kinda off-limits with them! :rofl: but the thought of lifting the fone and saying "hey, it's debz off bnb...." would be quite nerve wrecking! :blush: plus the fact i doubt you lot would understand a word i say with my northern irish accent! :lol:


----------



## pippam116

have carpet runner hidden along top of my fence, cos kids dont ask and give u abbuse if u catch them :rofl: plus my garden is very nice in comparison to others round here so dont want my garden wrecked,


----------



## amara-arena

pip thats a fab idea, might have to do that myself


----------



## pippam116

nabors r aware of it ( we only have nabors one side) so their kids know not to climb it, my girls not allowed to as i think its dangerous anyway, and its quite open at the back so if they want to try get in good luck, at back of fence had a few random nails through outwards so they'll sgag their clothes, all bushes there so tends to be pissed older lads at back, so if they climbing my fence its to steel something. let them carry on, the joys!


----------



## tiggertea

hehehe pip - the blinkin arses in n.ireland would have the police out to ya for something like that. :grr: they'd make it political or "coz they have ginger hair" or something :rofl: :gun: 

holly - that's terrible - at least my fence is still in tact!!!


i threw a :hissy: and ranted at hubby about how OUR child would have manners *and * not get to see any semi-naked women by mistake or otherwise til it was at least 18! :rofl: think i went a bit OTT to be honest...... :blush:


----------



## pippam116

lol tigger, i live in one of them areas where they suggest you diy, cos they never catch criminals. my car got done over a few months ago, stereo, car seats and not only did they smash one window they carefully removed back one, and took it, funn how next street over is roughest lads with a ka also and theres was magically fixed, u think police could prove it, even though they knocked my door and even without witnesses new they did it, they also did over our other car then cos we told them we knew it them, that was a thanku present, so they do wat they like lol, there is foot paths all round, only people who would use back is the gitts who did our cars over. luvly isnt it :D


----------



## Shifter

:rofl: pip 

Debz - it's not so bad, they did repair it. Andy went around and let them know we had seen what happened and asked them to make sure it was repaired properly with the bricks (well, breeze blocks really!) properly cemented together. But we moved about a month later so don't know whether they did or not! I guess we'll find out if not and get a call from the tenant saying the wall has fallen down :rofl:


----------



## pippam116

:rofl:


----------



## pippam116

was just thinking about all team yellow ladies, it was special with leila not knowing what i was having, not by choice innitially but as soon as she shot out i was trying to get up to see what i had, the suprise was fab, ohhhhhhhhhhhh babies i want one lol


----------



## tiggertea

lol - hopefully they fixed it holly! :)

pip - hate situations like that, where they COULD prove it but WON'T :(
i'm team yellow! can't wait to find out what monkey is too, soooo glad we didn't find out after all!


on the bright side, hubby wanted to cheer me up so is off to buy me a can of coke and some chocolate :rofl: if he comes back with a bottle tho i'll likely freak out..... it tastes better in a can :blush: :rofl:


----------



## pippam116

:rofl: better in a glass bottle. yum


----------



## pippam116

where r u caz


----------



## Shifter

We are both really looking forward to finding out the sex of our LO! I'm so glad we stayed yellow :happydance: It's part of my "dream birth" scenario - we receive the baby ourselves in the water and hubby gets to announce the sex :cloud9:


----------



## PixieKitty

tiggertea said:


> omg - soooo cross/embarassed!
> 
> next door's kid just saw me in all my pregnant semi-naked glory!
> 
> our back garden is kinda private so me, being lazy, decided it would be ok to change quickly into my pjs in the kitchen (coz they just out the drier!) and throw my dirty clothes into the washer instead of trekking up and downstairs!
> 
> something moving in the garden caught my eye and i looked out to see next door's kid (about 8 or 9 year old i guess) CLIMBING OUR FENCE to get his football back! :grr:
> 
> am i being old fashioned or are the days where you knock on the neighbour's door and ask to enter their property to get your football/frisbee back long gone?!
> Don't get me wrong, normally i wouldn't mind, but our neighbours have never even spoken to us since we moved in in Sept, so i would have thought it would be mannerly to ask on the first occasion at least (i'm not one of these scrooge people that won't give a child back their toy!!!) :rofl:

:rofl::rofl:
Cheeky little begger!
Kids these days eh? 

I remember my old neighbours killed my poor Degu, we kept them in a big cage in the back yard and next doors kids jumped the fence and released them all :( the cats got the ones that didn't freeze/starve to death, we were finding little corpses for weeks :( little t**ts, never spoke to them again after that.


----------



## pippam116

that sounds like a dream come true holly.. i found out this time, and did first time, oh god, i beat myself up with leila, didnt know what we were having cos they couldnt tell and when she was born, i asked if boy or girl and dh sat there n said a girl u must have known but didnt tell me, cheeky gitt, so made him come with me to app this time lol and leila is the most spoilt i cant see her ever not being daddys girl.


----------



## PixieKitty

tiggertea said:


> plus the fact i doubt you lot would understand a word i say with my northern irish accent! :lol:

:rofl: my ex was from Newry remember? :D His accent was still strong, even after years over here. Mind you, when his mum rang up I couldn't understand a word she said :dohh: although... that may have been 'cause she was screaming blue murder (she'd just found out about the pregnancy :blush:). Doubt you'd be able to understand my nasty scouse accent :rofl: even Dan struggles :D


----------



## icculcaz

pippam116 said:


> where r u caz

*moons*


----------



## PixieKitty

Ooooh I so wish I'd gone team yellow! 
Definitely not finding out next time, this time it was more a matter of 'need to gets all the stuff ready' and worried in case it'd be too much work after he was born to go get stuff :p


----------



## icculcaz

and ftr no bugger would understand me if i rang em. i have a speech prob and that combined with a yorkshire accent its fun... yes t-mobile are desperate enuff to employ me.... muhahahaha.


----------



## pippam116

:rofl: caz


----------



## icculcaz

its troo. even my posh work phone voice is dodgy. i sound like a dingle.


----------



## pippam116

i can live with that, i cant stand, orange, cos i cant understand indian or pakistani accents. :)

now im gunna prank call u some time to check ur voice out :) lol


----------



## mummymadness

Sorry i havent been on will explain a bit more in a moment .

Firstly Whoooo hope Liz is progressing nicely :) .

Holly i have never spoke to my buddies either, But your allways welcome to phone me anytime hun .

Aurora hun i hope this is the start for you.

Debz i had to laugh at your neighbours Kid, I can imagine your face at the time.

Glad Lolly is well even if a bit sore **Hugs**.

Iv had a shit afternoon , Cleaned the car wanted to treat layla for helping me :) .. Took her to Mcdonalds ... And i see my friends (The one whos due in april split with her fella then back together friend) Fella in Macdonalds with a young blonde all over her :( .
I had to tell sarah but i was in such a dilemma i felt awfull and didnt know what to do .
Andy said to me if it was you would you want to know ? , To wich i replied yes and then that was that i phoned to tell her .
Shes heartbroken pregnant hormonal and i feel just awfull... Hes such a prick !!!! . xxxx .


----------



## pippam116

awww ur poor friend mm, and poor u for having to break it to her :( :hugs:


----------



## icculcaz

pip wanna laff @ my voice.. this is kyrajade n me last year..... no laffin @ me dodgy voice!

go here https://www.itvlocal.com/yorkshire/ then next t player click the search tab n search for kyrajade it'll putt us up from laST year.


----------



## mummymadness

Thanks pip hun , It was a horrid dilemma .
I didnt want to be the one who broke the awfull news even thow hes a prick and im glad she knows . xxxxxxxxxxxx .


----------



## pippam116

cant tmobile disputing my age :rofl:


----------



## pippam116

i can imagion gemma :hugs: 

cant wait to fall asleep, if it happens, grrrrrrrr sienna would you like to make an appearance before 6 am, would be nice lol


----------



## icculcaz

still? tmob r shite... lol


----------



## icculcaz

rite now i need a thongectomy...... its makin me bum crack bigger. waaaaaaah


----------



## pippam116

yer caz not got ne where yet to go in and show my shexy photo, and i ordered and had first email saying they would let me know and fuck alllllllllll


----------



## pippam116

u stopped bleeding?? or do i wish i didnt just ask that


----------



## Shifter

Sorry about your friend Gemma, not a nice position for you to be in either :hugs:

Pixie - being team yellow didn't stop us getting anything we need for bubs, we have so much stuff and I know we won't need half of it :rofl: and I didn't get sick of getting neutral stuff either! There's actually loads out there.


----------



## Dani_b

hey you chatty lot.. im back..
not going to bother trying to catch up on the stuff ive missed lol


im now 'term' yay


----------



## Shifter

Hmm... had two big poos tonight (TMI!) and been having lots of niggles, including loads of pressure on back passage. Am so tired, off to bed to put hypno CD on and see if relaxing brings anything on...

Hopefully I'll be back in a couple of hours saying I'm having nice regular contractions and MW on her way over!

But probably back in the morning with nothing to report!

ttfn.


----------



## pippam116

nn holly, looking forward to baby news cmoon lets have another arrival by tomorrow, if ur not up for it i am :) :hugs: wb dani


----------



## mummymadness

NN Holly hope all goes smoothly and pains progress . x .


----------



## Dani_b

thanks pip


----------



## icculcaz

yup i stopped bleeding a few days ago. just a few dribbles every now n again.


----------



## icculcaz

good t c u bk dani... router now workin?


----------



## pippam116

caz lucky cow lol


----------



## Dani_b

yea seems to be working now.
hope it stays working lol


----------



## jms895

MM poor you for having to tell your mate what a prick her fella is :hugs: not nice but you did the right thing in the long run hun!

Pip you a bit better?

Any news on Liz?

Congrats on term Dani 

Shifter hope pressure eases off or progresses :D

Others :hi:

Well I have been what I think maybe nesting today. My back is now fucking killing. Been cleaning nursery, kitchen and our bedroom couldnt help it even at this time. May start with the border in a mo and some more washing :D Having some more raspberry tea. Carpet coming tomorrow so excited!!

I got my nursing chair today and wardrobe and cot teething rail :lol:

No more babies yet then?

Caz one word for you.... moooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## icculcaz

moooooooo! im now in the bath. nice hot bath with loadsa bubbles. aaah lovely! so whos next t pop ya reckon?


----------



## jms895

Maybe Wobbles or Pip?

Or Cath or Lisa, so exciting!

Enjoy your bath, I gonna have one in a bit when I am done on here and nesting (ish)

Who do you reckon?

I have now changed my mind and reckon I will go around 39 weeks :D


----------



## pippam116

jade bum chum nice to see you online :lol: , im so-so was feleing a bit perkier, but feel sick again now.time to go to sleep soon, hopefully wake up wiv a baby, i will say it everynight, so do get bored of it! :lol:

xx


----------



## jms895

Ahhh pip its got to be in the next few days now hun! :hugs:

Did you manage to eat anything?

I am knackered today!


----------



## icculcaz

I reckon it will be someone who hasn't had so much as a twinge or any plug lost i want to See pics of the finished nursery! I've never done 1 n get so jealous when i C every one else's.


----------



## pippam116

curry but dont go there! :rofl: dont need the loo ne more either, got him to thank for that lol


----------



## pippam116

its the drink that wont stay down jade, one sip or swig and everything up


----------



## KatienSam

evening! any news? xx


----------



## pippam116

no more babies though few got signs and twinges :)


----------



## KatienSam

come on babies, its officially March now so your all due this month!

xx


----------



## pippam116

:happydance: atleast i can tell meself she will deff be here in March lol


----------



## pippam116

nn ladies, im gunna try sleep now, :hugs: to anyone that needs them, hope u all get some rest, and progress :)))



xxxx


----------



## jms895

Yep she will defo be here this month pip!

Hows you Katie?


----------



## jms895

NN Pip! x


----------



## KatienSam

i cant believe your still here Pip, i really thought you would have gone a while ago! Im sure she will appear when you least expect it!

I think the midwife has done some damage to a nerve in my hand when taking blood, i keep having spasms in it and my thumb is really weird and shaky!

Ella is starting to feed loads better so mummy is happy :happydance: i treated myself to a glass of red wine tonight...


----------



## jms895

Aaah you deserve the wine hun!

How do you like being a mummy then? :D


----------



## jojo1974

hi ladies hope everyones ok ? to many pages to catch up on so any more babys ? , katie ella is a lovely name congrats xxxx plz av a drink for me


----------



## tiggertea

pixie - that's true.... i had forgotten about your experience with the accent - my sousin is engaged to a scouser so i'm getting better at the understanding! hehe

gemma - sorry you had such a dilemma with ur friend hun, she'll be thankful in the longrun tho.... better off without a prick like that!!!

holly - i'll join you in your TMI.... i've had 3 today (i'm usually lucky to achieve that many per week! :rofl: hubby getting excited at the prospect of me clearing out....

dani - congrats on reaching term! :yipee:

katie - glad little ella is feeding better :cloud9: bet it feels amazing having your little angel to cuddle!



just had mum and dad call round :) i made em some sarnies and tea. :rofl: exciting i know! 
mum has decided she should stay with me this week since Mathew is on nightshift for the next 4 days..... It's lovely of her, but I dunno it's necessary? That sounds ungrateful I know... just she lives half a mile up the road (if she ran across the field, it would be more like a quarter mile! :rofl:) so it's not like it's gonna take an age to get here if I were to call in the middle of the night..... i'm a horrible person aren't I?!

oh yes, and hubby remembered to buy coke in a can! :happydance: so all was well in the Black household this evening! :rofl:


----------



## jms895

And me!

Hi Jojo

Right am off to put this border on then have a bath!

Catch up in a bit


----------



## KatienSam

im good thanks jade, took Ella out today to see both sets of grandparents briefly!

its hard work looking after a baby but im very lucky she doesnt really cry as such she makes whale noises when she is hungry and sucks her bottom lip so i get the bottle on before she winges!

we seem to have a system though where i get a block of sleep while OH is caring for Ella and then when i wake OH goes to sleep for a block while i care for her. It worked last night but im sure its going to take its toll soon lol

xxx


----------



## jms895

Debz It s nice I suppose if you get on with your mum?

Sometimes though when OH on nights, I liked being alone :D


----------



## jms895

Ahh well routine is best I am told she sounds like a lovely baby so hope it carries on :cloud9:


----------



## tiggertea

i do get on really well with my mum, but like u said - the alone time is good..... like when i couldnt sleep those nights last week, it was ok coz i came on here/ faffed about the house and entertained myself.... i just know mum would be fussing round trying to think of ways to aid sleep - hot milk etc and if tat didn't work she'd insist on staying up with me.... and she still has to go to work in morning so that wouldn't be fair!


----------



## mummymadness

Im off to bed girls , Got a bit of a headache .

Sarah rang me and told me not to feel so bad , Shes soo glad i told her and appreciates it.

Allthow i can tell by her voice shes soo heartbroken... Twat of a man .

Katie you seem to have a great routine , Glad ella is a good baby bless her . xxxxxx .


----------



## tiggertea

hope you get a good sleep and rid of that headache gemma. :hugs:

i'm off to repack my hosp bag as i said i'd do earlier... might be back on later tho.

:hugs: to all! :D


----------



## tiggertea

ok here's my hospital bag lists....

have i forgotten anything?!

*Baby's Bag*
1pack nappies (27)
6 vests
6 sleepsuits
6 bibs
2 pr scratch mitts
1 "coming home" outfit (babygro, cardi and hat)
cotton wool
sample pack wipes
baby wash (hosp requires to bring own)
cuddle-dry towel



*My Bag*
Dressing Gown
Slippers
2 Towels
2 pr Dark coloured pjs
1 nightdress (for birth)
5 x dark undies
2 x warm socks
20 maternity pads (more @ home if required)
30 breast pads (more @ home if required)
Tissues
Hairbrush and bobbles
Deodorant
Showergel
Shampoo
Toothbrush and paste
Flannel
Lipbalm
Antibacterial Hand Gel
Plastic Bags for dirty laundry

Pens, notebook with tel numbers, book, camera


----------



## jms895

Very organised Debz!!

I am like you and get on with mum very well, tell her everything! :D you will have a nice time together xx

Done the border :wohoo: yippee!

Gonna have a soak in a mo after I ate this toffee cheese cake! :blush: I am bad


----------



## tiggertea

i feel like i had less with me for over a month in Oz... :blush:

mmmmmmmm toffee cheesecake! *drool* enjoy ur soak hun!


----------



## jms895

Thanks I have deserved it today :D

I really got my ass into gear maybe nesting started.......

Cant believe the time! Where has it gone today?

I am term in 2 days :wohoo:


----------



## tiggertea

wooooo! bet your excited! i got my nesting instinct just before term too! :lol:

you'll def need a bit of a rest tomorrow - u aint quit workin all day!


hubby just been in saying he wants a cuddle (awwwwwwwwwwwww :cloud9:) so i guess i better head off and pay him some attention for a change!


----------



## jms895

Aww bless him go give him a big hug!

Yes I wil take it steadier tomorrow but have the cot to put toegther and the wardrobe! Plus bubs clothes and bits to start washing etc.

I am gonna pop off now for a soak and see if you on when I am back. Am wide awake still for some reason x


----------



## tiggertea

hopefully ur soak will help you settle a bit! :hugs:


----------



## jms895

I am back anyone up?

God my legs are soooo swollen, not my ankles...... my legs they are so uncomfortable and tight and I cant bend em :(

xx


----------



## jojo1974

is any body ere !


----------



## Bearsbaby

Hi ladies, hope you're all having a good weekend...

:happydance: Congrats to all the March mommies who've delivered so far :cloud9: - wow so many babies already! :baby: I need to add myself to the list (not sure if I'm supposed to post the info here) Our baby girl, Kiran Alexandra,:baby: came a week early on Tuesday 24th February at 1.16pm. :cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:

Good luck to everyone still waiting for their babies, x


----------



## MummyCat

Good morning ladies and Phoenix!

Thanks so much for the well wishes this weekend (Ta to Debz and Jade for the support! :hugs:) I'm feeling a lot better now, still a little swollen, but I've managed to sleep from 11pm to 5am without waking - a small miracle I think! :) 

Congrats BearsBaby... Hope your little girl is doing well! That makes Jade spot on, as there were 15 March babies born before March!! 

Katie.. your tiny little Ella is so adorable! Hope Bean and Finn make it home soon, he's looking so alert in his pics it's so cute!
Lolly... huge congrats on birth of baby girl! :hugs:

Pip... how has that baby not come yet? You have the patience on a saint hun! Best of luck to Liz and Holly who seem close! 

xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## lousielou

Good morning ladies - and another beautiful day it is too! I love it when it's all sunny, makes me feel very positive and energised :D Hope you all had nice weekends... 

Jade, reading your post I automatically typed 'toffee cheesecake recipe' into Google...!! Am contemplating making a banoffee pie instead now though. Mmmm... My tastes have completely changed since being pregnant; I used to be uber healthy but I'm craving oodles of potatoes and icecream and cake... even at 7.30am! 

Had a shed load of BH yesterday - I mean, LOADS. They'd get going into a nice little rhythmn and then space themselves out again, but honestly, I had 'em all day. 

Katie, so pleased Ella is such a little star!


----------



## aurora32

Morning girls,

Hope you all are well,

Got my consultants appointment today, so hope i get something positive from that as cannot go on as i am, fingers crossed.

Glad to see you back Mummy Cat, hope you are feeling better.

I was with Jade and guesed 15 too before beginning of March...:happydance: Hope the rest follow and get going soon too.

Still no news from Liz, hope she is ok, a little worried now as not heard from her since lunchtime yesterday, hope its that she is just busy having baby.

Pip i didnt hear from you in the night so im presuming Sienna still firmly planted inside!!! Hope she comes soon hunn and gives you some peace.

congrats Bearsbaby.

and :hugs::hugs::hugs: to everyone else that may need.

See you all later, hope you all have a good day.


:hug::hug::hug::hug:


----------



## katycam

Morning Everyone :)

I want toffee cheesecake now! haha!
Good luck at consultan aurora, hope they sort something out for you :)

My friend was talking to luke when he was on facebook yesterday and apparantly he said to her he didnt want to get my hopes up about coming home when baby is born because he doesnt want to stress me out, maybe that means there is a chance and he just told me he cant so i dont get disappointed??
Fingers crossed.


----------



## LisaM

:hi: morning everyone

good luck at consultant appointment Aurora, i have one this afternoon too so hope it goes well. hope Liz is ok too, was going to ask about her this morning x 

congrats to BearsBaby!

hope Luke gets home for you Katy, that would be good x


----------



## aurora32

Good luck for this afternoon Lisa hope all goes well.

:hug::hug:


----------



## katycam

What a lush day :) I might start washing bubs clothes while i can hang them on the line to dry.
Anyone doing anything exciting today?


----------



## aurora32

Just to let you all know just had a txt from Liz, she had her little girl this morning at 5.08am Ruby Victoria Holdworth, weighing 5lb 13oz, both doing well.
Congrats to her and Oh.



:hug::hug::hug::hug:


----------



## LisaM

I posted in the thread but congrats to Liz xxx :hugs:


----------



## tiggertea

congrats liz! :hugs:


----------



## pippam116

claire and lisa gl for today hope u both get some positive news.
katy that would be great, fingers crossed!
congrats to liz yayyyy,

wonder if holly has progressed?

i actually had a better night tonight, apart from discomfort slept fairly well. 

me? patients of a saint? :rofl: i can manage till friday, i see mw then and due date sat. come sunday if still no appearance, you'll know about it! :lol:


----------



## jms895

Wow Bears baby and Liz, congrats!!! :wohoo: 17 march babies now :D

Morning fellow fatties :rofl: I am contemplating the left over cheese cake in the fridge from last night :blush: got my mate coming over in 15 mins to see her bubs, she is 3 months now and grown so fast :(

How is everyone?

Good luck Aurora and Lisa on apptmnt!

Katy hope Luke comes back then!

Lucy hope baking goes well and BH stop or progress!

Pip, :hugs:


----------



## katycam

Everyone is having little babies, bet mines a porker when he comes out, the amount of crap ive been eating i wouldnt be suprised if hes a fatty! oops!
Glad you had a better sleep pip :hugs:
Im gunna make scrambled egg on toast i think.


----------



## jms895

Katy, same here I have managed to gain about 5 pound in a week??!! Must be bubs and the cake.....

Katienbump was in labour last night I think xx


----------



## LisaM

just seen that another march mum (Rame) is on her way to hospital! Good luck but, oh why cant it be me! (hope that doesnt sound too selfish! lol) xx


----------



## pippam116

just saw her thread who knows fingers crossed, and eakkk she will be the 2nd 7th march mum, i want mine :rofl:

well ive got my appetite back today, ashamed to say the least i just ate, a chicken wrap, 1.5 cookies, pack of mini cheddars, pack of french fries, and im eyeing up a muffin now, i dont usually eat that much crap in a fortnight eaaaakkkkkk come on sienna, 

babies grow so quick :( we wait all this time, then before you know it they sat up crawling and into everything :)

Lisa i know what you mean and im the same!

x


----------



## LisaM

glad its not just me pip! 

just read katieandbumps thread, looks like it might be it for her as well.


----------



## jms895

Pip get the food down ya woman you need to catch up with this little piggie :D

Oh will check out Rames thread too! 

How exciting


----------



## pippam116

i prob go last but have tubbiest bubs lol :)

i just on my ball, think i should keep up with this eviction no point moaning if not helping her along :)


----------



## Logiebear

I'm eating loads too but for different reasons, breast feeding makes me really hungry. Keep popping in here to see how you all are! Can't believe so many of us have had babes already!

Seems like only yesterday we were all getting to know each other a little bit!!


----------



## jms895

:hi: Logie, hows you and Hannah? x


----------



## pippam116

i always felt hungry too with bf leila logie, then when i stopped i carried on eating like that :rofl: wont be doing that again, took till i got pregnant this time to loose it all :) i got into nawty habbits. Is she feeding better for you now??

xxx


----------



## LisaM

i think i will be having a porker! i seem to have gotten much bigger over the last 2 weeks, my skin cant stretch much more! 

i know some of you have got names sorted out for your babes but do any of you have no idea? i have 1 name that i like for a boy (hubby isnt that keen but i will convince him!) but i have nothing for a little girl at all! i think its cos im convinced baby is a boy x


----------



## jms895

Aaah Lisa what name do you like? xx


----------



## pippam116

i always wanted a lil boy, and dh same, but we can only ever come up with girls names :rofl: we had 4 lined up for this one, but Sienna stuck :) x


----------



## katycam

Mmmm im having a sandwich instead, we have hardly any food in as usual.

Me and luke could sort out girls names straight away but took ages to choose a boys one :) Happy with the one we got now.


----------



## Logiebear

pippam116 said:


> i always felt hungry too with bf leila logie, then when i stopped i carried on eating like that :rofl: wont be doing that again, took till i got pregnant this time to loose it all :) i got into nawty habbits. Is she feeding better for you now??
> 
> xxx

Well I am now 1 and half stone lighter than when I got pregnant with hannah lol So it won't hurt to eat a bit more :rofl:

Yeah she is getting there hun, thanks for asking. It's so time consuming having to feed 20 mins each side and then express 10 mins each side and then top up with syringe feeding too! Takes about 1hr 20 mins and then I have to start again after another 1hr 40mins. She has to be fed every 3 hrs to get her weight back up! It's so hard, and Dave is back at work today! We have only been out of hosp for 4 days properly!


----------



## pippam116

my eldest asked today if sienna is really ever coming out, looked really lost bless her, feel like i owe it to her to get this bubs out :lol: she never really was interested in the bump but since it got really solid she always hugs and kisses her says gdnite etc, says she's her lil sister n part of the family , :cloud9: cant wait to see her face when she is born :)


----------



## pippam116

aww Logie, sounds like your being pushed to your limits, good on you for keeping going though. :hugs: hard when they go back to work. :(

i'm 2 stone lighter, was more but gained in the last few weeks :) 

i get into bad habbits when bubs about 2-3 months and determined cos my last im not gonna fall into that trap again


----------



## LisaM

jms895 said:


> Aaah Lisa what name do you like? xx


I like the name Ryan for a boy - havent told any of my friends or family though cos i dont want them to put me off but i know you lot wont say anything! x just cant seem to find any girls names i really like, i'm hoping thats a sign! 

do you have a name for your baby boy Jade? (dont feel like you have to share it!) x


----------



## pippam116

i like ryan lisa


----------



## LisaM

pippam116 said:


> my eldest asked today if sienna is really ever coming out, looked really lost bless her :)

aww so cute! theres not too long to wait now x


----------



## katycam

I like the name Ryan too :)
We chose Heidi for a girl but we cant use it this time!


----------



## Phoenix

Gah. I go relax for the weekend, and you guys post 50 pages of stuff!

Still no sign of bubs here, although OH has been experiencing niggles all weekend that seem like they might have been something.

Even :sex: (at her insistence) doesn't seem to have helped.

I might cook her a spicy bolognaise tonight and see if that gets things moving. :blush:


----------



## Shifter

Morning all. Thanks for thinking of me... but nothing to report :cry: am really tired today and really hungry, just keep thinking about food.... but I gained 7lbs last week alone, so I'm trying really hard not to give in to every little twinge of hunger now!

Big congratulations to Liz (what a dinky baby!) and everyone else who has had their LOs!

Sounds like the BFing is tough but worth it Logie hun :hugs:

Katie - glad Ella is doing well.

My poor little cat who has been poorly is moping around the house looking at me with sad eyes... we're feeding him chicken atm to keep his tummy settled, but he is always hungry (like me!).

Good luck today Claire!


----------



## LisaM

:hi: phoenix

thanks katy, maybe you can use it next time!?! :rofl:


----------



## LisaM

:hi: shifter

well im off to get ready for my appointment. hope there are more babies when i return! x


----------



## pippam116

:hi: phoenix :hi: shifter, sorry that nothing progressed for you, i cant stop eating think catching up cos i wasnt all that hungry for a few weeks, maybe Sienna's last growth spurt :)

sat on my birthing ball, looking at my corner suite, reminising over the bit i like to sit in, i can't wait to be sat back there all relaxed and floppy lol, but for now more v=ball sitting upright, :( havn't sat on the sofa since last Monday when mw said its prob all the slouching thats not helping, grrrrrrrrr

I really thought we would use Louisa this time cos we wanted that for Leila too, My mum doesnt like Sienna, and has pushed for sophia all the way and nobody takes any notice of her :rofl:


----------



## MummyCat

hello everyone! Ta for the update on Liz, Claire! So pleased little one has arrived! 

Katy it would be so awesome if Luke did make it back, and I'm sure he'll do everything possible to make it... :) 

Good luck to all those with appointments today! To those with niggles and pains... here's hoping they start to progress!! :hugs: to everyone!

I think I need to feed this baby now! not had anything to eat today... been sleeping toooooo much (makes a change :))


----------



## pippam116

:hi: Cath go get some food down you :)


----------



## katycam

Bean has hiccups now! 
I got told of for slouching on the sofa but i cant sit on my ball for too long im scared it will pop!

Hey Phoenix, Hey Shifter :)

I cant believe i have to say baby is due this month! Its scary and exciting at the same time eeeeeek! I just want a baby cuddle now. My mum said she wants to bit beans bum! What a weirdo!!! :rofl:


----------



## Shifter

:hi: Lisa, Katy, Cath and pip!

Pip hun, you keep bouncing, Sienna will be here soon enough and your mum will have to get used to the name!!!

On the bright side, looks like I'm getting home made bolognaise tonight!


----------



## katycam

OOOH Bolognaise, i want some!!


----------



## pippam116

ta holly

gone off spag bol , its usually a fav! :)


----------



## Shifter

I've never had it! We have some quorn mince in the freezer as I don't eat red meat, hubby has been wanting to get me to eat bolognaise for a while. If he's gonna make it spicy then I'll give it a go! :rofl:


----------



## katycam

I may have to do a spag bol for dinner now, and lush garlic bread :)

Making me hungry now again!!


----------



## pippam116

lmao us lot and food,


----------



## katycam

what are we like lol! im munching jaffa cakes now ! oops


----------



## pippam116

hahahhaaha i want that muffin but think ill settle n wait for my fruit salad ina bit


----------



## katycam

ive got pineapple to eat in a sec!


----------



## pippam116

lmao


----------



## mummymadness

:hi::hi: ladies and phoenix :) .

Wow one night of BnB and all theese babies start popping lol .
Liz a massive congrats hunny , Carnt wait to see piccys :happydance: .

I bet theres a Marcch mummy go every day of march now (I missed my alloted slot of 2nd lol).

Im great headache well and truley gone , Suns shinning im happy.
No sign of bubs and doubt there will be ohhh well its ok .

Im offically due next week , Do you know how crazy it sounds to say Next week :rofl: .

Just on way to take layla to school , Hope you have a great day ladies . xx .


----------



## Shifter

Hi Gemma, glad you're feeling better :D

Right, I have resisted the kitchen since about 10.30 but now it is officially lunch time so I'm having a cheese and bean toasted sarnie for lunch... om-nom-nom.


----------



## jojo1974

hi ladies hope all is well , im not to good been up all nite with bh really thought that it was time :( , got hospital appointment this afternoon to see wot they doing with me , :hug: to everyone xx


----------



## icculcaz

nom nom nom. chicken pasty. congrats to those that have popped, and gl to those that have appts today. hugs t rest of ya


----------



## katycam

hows you today caz? i feel like i need to eat again now... everyone will come home from work tonight and all the cupboards will be empty!
heffer!


----------



## jojo1974

wow everyones popping :)


----------



## tiggertea

i'm mid pot noodle.... it ain't doing it for me! :rofl: in the shop, thats all i wanted but now it's ready it just isnt what i want! 

good luck to all with appts/pains etc :hugs:


----------



## katycam

ooh just had a really hot flush, couldnt breath!
anyone know where you can get rugby babygros??


----------



## Shifter

Bean and Finn just being discharged now and Lolly reckons her and Rebecca will be home on Wednesday :happydance: Lolly misses us and sends her best to Liz.


----------



## Shifter

You ok now Katy? :hugs:


----------



## katycam

Shifter said:


> You ok now Katy? :hugs:

Yeah seem to be ok now. weird!


----------



## MummyCat

Hope you're ok Katy hun! 

Ta for the updates Holly! :) 

Katie.... we've had another March Mum pop... Lannyboo due on 6th had little boy Lewis on 20th Feb... 6lb 13oz! (you're going to struggle to keep up soon!) 

I'm off out now for an NCT group catch up! See ya later lovelies! xxx


----------



## claire-lou

:happydance::happydance::happydance:Laptop is back:happydance::happydance::happydance: Hope it stays mended or I may find myself upon a murder charge. 

So many babies congrats to everyone. 

I've only gone back 5 pages cos bump would be 16 by the time I'd caught up with you lot. Nice to see somethings don't change and that you can all still natter for great britain.

I've had lots of low down pressure , backache and BH's over last week but still nothing. 

Tried the :sex: it hasn't worked. Ate the entire pineapple, it gave me wind and a sore mouth. Painted the side gates yesterday (lots of squatting and bending). Walked 6 miles on saturday. ZILCH :hissy::hissy: He seems to be quite comfy where he is.


----------



## claire-lou

Just seen my ticker for first time in weeks and I'm down to single figures.


----------



## katycam

Hi Claire, congrats on single figures :) Hope something happens for you soon!


----------



## jms895

COngrats Claire Lou on single figures and to Lannyboo!!

My mate gone now so need to crack on with some furniture again, bloody ikea and fitting stuff together nightmare!

Also need to go and post a shed load of letters

Everyone ok? x


----------



## katycam

Im so bored......................daytime tv isnt what its cracked up to be!!


----------



## mummymadness

Glad bean and lolly are comming home real soon :).

Its all good news on theese babies , Told you all its the pringle affect.

Laylas at school house tidied top to bottom and had sandwiches for dinner yummy cheese ones :) .
Im soooo relaxed and not stressed about baby its strange lol, I went from all stressed and wanting him out to quiet calm and happy waiting for now.

Holly were officaly due Next week hun ??? , Doesnt that sound strange lol . xxx .


----------



## Shifter

katycam said:


> Im so bored......................daytime tv isnt what its cracked up to be!!

Thank goodness for Virgin Catchup and our extensive DVD collection :rofl:


----------



## Phoenix

katycam said:


> Im so bored......................daytime tv isnt what its cracked up to be!!

That's what overseas cricket is for.


----------



## jms895

Glad you are relaxed MM and got stuff in order. Come and do mine!!

I dont really watch TV anymore, it does not appeal to me anymore which is strange!

Nursery is coming together I am so excited ! xx


----------



## mummymadness

Lol ok Jade will pop down in the car and sort ya stuff out lol .
You sound like your getting there with nursery finished off etc hun :) .

Its really strange i feel a lot less anxious not stress or worry just chilling till its time lol . xx .


----------



## Shifter

Phoenix said:


> katycam said:
> 
> 
> Im so bored......................daytime tv isnt what its cracked up to be!!
> 
> That's what overseas cricket is for.Click to expand...

Oops... forgot. Turned over now though. Thanks for the reminder Phoenix! Hang on... why on earth are they showing us footage of cane sugar production???? There we go, cricket, that's what I tuned in for. 62-0.


----------



## katycam

Im not a big fan of cricket tbh. Watching alan titchmarsh show at moment lol yawn.


----------



## Shifter

I love it :happydance:

Phoenix - what do you reckon Strauss's game plan is today? Given that a result is unlikely. I think he's probably told the team to just not get out and do their best. 

Ooh, my mum's here.

ttfn peeps.


----------



## pippam116

hello

popped out and and only just got back - side tracked :lol:

update re claire ( Aurora) i dont see one anywhere so thought i would

found out this morning bubs is breech, she was going back at 2 to try and turn baby. if it worked would be induced next week, if not section on 13th. she was going to ask about the what if i go before then at same time too.

I have text in the last 20 mins and not heard, so im asusming either still there or just busy. as soon as i here anything i will update.


thinking of you Claire :hugs:


----------



## LisaM

:hi: everyone

well my appointment was ok, didnt get a sweep, they will do that next monday :hissy: but on a good note i have been booked in for induction on saturday 14th march if i dont go before then! :happydance: also they have put me on iron tablets, anyone had any experiences with them?? 

hope aurora's appointment is going ok and :hugs: to everyone else


----------



## tiggertea

oh poor Claire :(

Lisa - iron tabs will generally make ur poo darker and a little "harder" shall we say... maybe TMI but u did ask :lol:


----------



## LisaM

ooh cant wait for that! :dohh:


----------



## pippam116

LisaM said:


> :hi: everyone
> 
> well my appointment was ok, didnt get a sweep, they will do that next monday :hissy: but on a good note i have been booked in for induction on saturday 14th march if i dont go before then! :happydance: also they have put me on iron tablets, anyone had any experiences with them??
> 
> hope aurora's appointment is going ok and :hugs: to everyone else

oooh go you, wish theyd only let me go a week n few days over, im not sure if i get sweep fri or not, will be day off due date depends on bubs position. they do things doff cos homebirth mw like to hang on as long as poss. :dohh:

glad it went ok though.


----------



## tiggertea

:rofl: thought that would brighten your day!
on the plus side you'll prob feel like u have more energy!


----------



## katycam

thanks for update pip. hope things get sorted out for claire, shes been having a crappy time hasnt she :hugs:


----------



## pippam116

oh just reminded me tigger, im gunna go take some fibo gel, not risking any more hard stuff lol


----------



## pippam116

i hope they sort it for her, got everything crossed well almost everything ;)


----------



## LisaM

thanks pip. im glad they are not leaving me 12 days over but still hoping baby comes on their own earlier than the 14th!


----------



## mummymadness

Hope they manage to turn baby for Aurora bless her .

hope every ones well ? , Andy gone to pick layla up for me so im relaxin :) . x .


----------



## tiggertea

pip - i reckon Sienna will be here by the weekend :)


----------



## pippam116

hahahahahhahahahahhahahahahahahhahahahahahahahahahhahahahahahahahahhahaha - i fooking wish :rofl:


----------



## pippam116

right as rain today ty mm, odd for me LOL, hope u ok hun,


----------



## Phoenix

Shifter said:


> Phoenix - what do you reckon Strauss's game plan is today? Given that a result is unlikely. I think he's probably told the team to just not get out and do their best.

Pretty much. Don't get out, score some runs if you can.

Shame he's got himself out though. :dohh:


----------



## tiggertea

cricket - eugh..... u boring bunch! :rofl: :winkwink:

i feel like i've hit a brick wall today, completely exhausted and i haven't done anyhting to tire me out! :confused: aw well, i guess i'm allowed days like that at this stage!


----------



## pippam116

quite pleased dh doesn't watch cricket, footy, rugby, enough for me :)))


----------



## katycam

we watch the rugby thats it, i love watching the rugby. i like their bums and muscley legs :)


----------



## pippam116

ooh i got distracted by some muscly legs running along side me earlier, phwoooarr, couldnt keep my eyes on the road, then he caught me looking, got a smile tho hahahahhaha


----------



## katycam

haha isnt it funny when you get caught perving at people!
i do it all the time!


----------



## pippam116

hell yeah, mind u think ive come across a few men that like preggers women and they make it so obvious :rofl:


----------



## katycam

haha yeah i know what yo mean!


----------



## tiggertea

:rofl: pervs the lot of ya!
my Mathew's a rugby nut - played for the Ireland youth teams and all... so i have no choice but to ACT interested...


----------



## tiggertea

i just realised i have the MW again tomorrow - joy of joys - wonder what the witch will say this time..... if she knew i'd seen consultant on friday she'd prob be cancelling the appt altogether!


----------



## pippam116

:rofl: give her a slap deb ;)


----------



## tiggertea

u reckon i could blame it on the hormones pip?!


----------



## pippam116

ok se we are having jackets which ive scooped out and filled with bacon cheese and button mushrooms, theyre crisping up, topped wiv beans more cheese n dh wants mattersons sausage aswell we weird family i swear :rofl:


----------



## claire-lou

DH watches every sport imaginable and even claims darts are a sport, wouldn't mind if he moved off the sofa and played any of the said sports. 

Know what you mean about some men liking preg women but it works both ways and disgusts some. I don't look pregnant from the back and the other day there was this guy walking behind me on his mobile scoring me from behind to his mate on the phone, His eyes nearly popped out of his head when I turned round. He must have felt like a right prick.


----------



## pippam116

u could but it would be more fun just to biatch slap her surely, :D


x


----------



## tiggertea

mmmmmmmmm sounds yum pip - i have no idea what we having yet.... need to go decide me thinks! :lol:

as for the mw she's about twice my height and 3 times my width..... i reckon she could take me, so i need a good excuse for a slappin! :rofl:


----------



## katycam

haha try it and see what happens?


----------



## claire-lou

Pip can I come for tea. I've got a chicken in the oven but don't fancy roast now


----------



## pippam116

awww claire-lou, :rofl: serves him right


----------



## katycam

pip your dinner sounds lush!


----------



## pippam116

claire-lou said:


> Pip can I come for tea. I've got a chicken in the oven but don't fancy roast now

yer sure, i really fancied fillet steak strips well cooked and drizzled with worcester sauce, and a huge bowl of mushrooms in garlic and white wine sauceeeeee omgggggggggggggggggg i so know what im having tomorrow now LOL 

i all of a sudden got low back and tops of legs pains :dohh:

foooooooood:happydance:


----------



## pippam116

update re aurora. she's in agony feels like been kicked in tum by ten tone horse :(, though did manage to turn bubs ( if he/she ) stays that way ... :hugs: induction booked for 13th unless she goes before, sending you loads of :hugs: Claire. xxxx


----------



## March mummy

Trying to type on the wii with remote so please forgive any mistakes tried to catch up but missed way too much, so will judt congratulate everyone on there new arrivals and hope i can now keep up to date on thread through this. CONGRATULATIONS everyone. this is our month!


----------



## March mummy

good luck aurora 4 13th hope bubs stays in place 4 you. :hugs:


----------



## katycam

fingers crossed for you claire :) :hugs:


----------



## tiggertea

hopefully bub stays turned and all goes well. :hugs: to claire!


mmmmm i'd love a roast! will swap u - i have fish pie in the oven :sick: hubby's choice.... i usually like it ok but not really what i'm after today! :lol: think i might make my rice with tuna and sweetcorn again.... i'm in a rice phase these days!


----------



## katycam

im having pasta for dinner with garlic bread yummy


----------



## tiggertea

i was gonna make something with pasta and chicken in tomorrow, but now i think i fancy some irish stew.... mmmmmmmmmm haven't had that in ages and just wish i'd come up with the idea in time for today :lol:


----------



## claire-lou

:hugs: to claire lets hope that bump stays that way in order to make mummy's job slightly easier.

We'll be having left over chicken and something tomorrow. I always end up sick of it by the time it's all gone. The dog loves it when I cook one cos it usually means she'll be getting some of it some when we are bored


----------



## tiggertea

claire-lou said:


> The dog loves it when I cook one cos it usually means she'll be getting some of it some when we are bored

glad to hear i'm not the only one with a doggie that knows when he's on to a good thing! :rofl:


----------



## katycam

we are officially obsessed with food!!


----------



## claire-lou

katycam said:


> we are officially obsessed with food!!

Only cos we are trting to take our minds off symptom spotting :rofl::rofl:


----------



## tiggertea

but food makes us so happy...... :lol:


----------



## pippam116

food, is the be all and end all.


----------



## tiggertea

*sings* food glorious foooooooood!


----------



## katycam

i love food :)


----------



## pippam116

i could sit and write a list of favs but fook id be dribbling lol


----------



## katycam

im already dribbling lol!


----------



## pippam116

stop looking at lukes pic then :rofl: or is cos of my dinner?


----------



## claire-lou

you obviously haven't been for dinner at my house. I'd put you all off food for life, and that will be when I try really hard to get it right!!!


----------



## pippam116

lmao, takeaway it is then :)


----------



## katycam

mmm luke and ice cream and choc sauce drool :rofl:


----------



## pippam116

all together actually dont answer that or we may have visions of bean being conceaved :rofl:


----------



## katycam

all together hehe!


----------



## MummyCat

ya know... I think we'd have a 200 page thread if we deleted all the posts about food! hahaha :rofl: I've had a bad day with food... I got home at 6ish from our NCT thing and I'd only had two slices of toast and a little bakewell tart all day! DH went potty at me! I blamed him for making me phone his mother so I had to rush out the house without eating before NCT group!

Mmmm.... cricket! It's been on our TV all day... of course watching SA vs Aus is a must for us! Unfortunately the Aussies beat us this time... but we'll bounce back! Now we have the Eng vs WI game on... pity it's only likely to draw, but what a crazy batting pitch, haven't seen scores like that in ages!

Pip thanks for the update on Claire, glad they could turn bubs! (pity it was so painful!)! Hope everyone else is okay!! We just watched last night's episode of Lost.... DH and I just looked at each other blankly when Ben convinced John to get off the table, only to do what he did in the end anyway (don't want to give anything away if some people still plan on watching it!)... what a twisted program! 

Hope you all have a lovely evening! I'm gonna go relax in the bath I think! :) xx


----------



## mummymadness

Hi Ladies , Wheres all the chatting comming from pmsl...
Goes quiet then i go offline theres pages full lol.

Soooo please they managed to turn bubs for Claire , Lets hope they stay that way :).

Hope every ones ok ???? , Any news any where ???? .

Had a lovely home made shepards pie for tea with veggies was yummy :) , Finnleys fast asleep layla going up now.
Got Friends round for tea Tommorrow going to cook Chillie , Mum thinks im crazy entertaining the week before baby is due but hey ho i love a challenge lol.

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## icculcaz

eeeeeeeeeeevnin :)


----------



## MummyCat

lo Gemma and Caz! No news that I know of.... how's squeaky? ;)


----------



## Shifter

Cath :hug: yay, I'm not a freak for liking cricket (*singing* I don't like cricket... oh no... I love it) shame about the result in your match, a good match by the sounds of it though, unlike Eng v WI :grr: 

You know, I used to think cricket was boring too Debz, but then I watched a few matches and once I'd started picking up the rules it just grew and grew on me! 20/20 had a lot to do with it tbh, it's a much shorter, faster-paced version of the game so it sets you up to enjoy longer forms too. But this test was incredibly dull, even Andy says so and he is a HUGE cricket fan!

I didn't get bolognaise tonight after all... we gave in and got a take away. Had a couple of BH in the supermarket and some funny sensations since my spicy chicken... we'll see.


----------



## beancounter

Helllooooooooooo
quick note to say I am HOME HOME HOME and so is my lil Finn :D he's GoRgous and also weenie so my consultant obviously can't measure for crap. Hope everyone is well and holy crap 15 babies? Where did I come in the number rankings lol. 

I'll be back later to catch up and regale you with interesting details of his birth and such.


----------



## MummyCat

Yay Holly! More girlies that like cricket the better!! We had season tickets at the Wanderers (ground in JHB) when we were in SA so got to watch tons of it! I enjoy all versions of the game... we grew up playing and watching it! In fact when SA were playing the Aussies over the festive season, we stayed up ALL night watching the games!

PS.. I read you post to Mike and now he can't get *I don't like cricket* out of his head :rofl:

Hope the sensations lead somewhere!


----------



## mummymadness

Bean !!!!!!!! Heyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy ...

Glad you and finn are home on , I think you was number 10/11 hun but im not 100% sure memory is rubbish lol.

He is adorable by the way :) .x.


----------



## MummyCat

Eeek welcome back Bean!!! :hug:

Your little man is so gorgeous, please thank your DH for keeping us updated with pics! I think you came in 9? Hope you're all well and I bet really pleased to be home at last! xx


----------



## icculcaz

squeaky's fine fankoo :) shes got a full belly and is fast asleep for now. she drank a 6oz bottle (lil fatty) at 5pm..... then at half 6 she was rooting again so i shoved her on the old spaniels ear for a bit... then she drank a further 2oz at 7:15pm.... id say shes been a bit hungry....

gona take her to be weighed tmz see how big she will be... im guessing at 7lb8oz.... (she was 6lb13oz last wed and 6lb 4oz the thursday b4) what ya reckon???? also gonna put her onto cow n gate plus milk once this box is finished... hopefully slow her down a bit as shes feeding between 2nhalf to 3n half hours anything between 2oz and 6oz.... kyra n blade were never on c&g premium for long.

hows every1 doin?


----------



## icculcaz

elloooooooooooo bean :) survived the MIL???


----------



## Shifter

:hi: Bean - good to have you back :hug:

Cath - LOL @ your OH! Once I hear that jingle it sticks in my head for HOURS!!!! Just thought I'd share the love. Andy wants to get season tickets for Headingley this summer, not sure how often we'd want to take LO though... Might only be worth him getting one for himself and me getting the occasional ticket for me and LO to come along to the odd match. Think I'd like to go to a day or two of the Ashes match at Headingley at the very least!


----------



## jms895

LisaM said:


> :hi: everyone
> 
> well my appointment was ok, didnt get a sweep, they will do that next monday :hissy: but on a good note i have been booked in for induction on saturday 14th march if i dont go before then! :happydance: also they have put me on iron tablets, anyone had any experiences with them??
> 
> hope aurora's appointment is going ok and :hugs: to everyone else

Iron tablets, errrgggh I stopped taking them. Think 'manual evacuation' and those are the problems I had with me bowels sorry TMI :blush: awful! xx


----------



## jms895

Welcome back Bean!!!! :hugs:

:hugs: to Aurora bless her

Everyone ok?

I am shattered been doing the nursery and we are getting there!

Phew am pooped!


----------



## pippam116

evening im on for 5 if i last, got hot flush and feel sick, cramps too, so early night for me.


xx wb bean


----------



## jms895

Pip do you think this is it? :D


----------



## pippam116

im saying nuffink, :lol: u'll have to wait n see :rofl: though not myself and if dh tries to put heating once more i'll be giving him one swift back hander im roasting


----------



## jojo1974

hey ladies hows you all doin ?


----------



## pippam116

hey jo :hugs:


----------



## jojo1974

hi pip , you not feeling to great then :hug:


----------



## pippam116

could say that, u alrite hun? :hugs:


----------



## beancounter

I know I am biased but he _IS_ adorable! Mil is a useful baby support while I sustain my internet addiction. Though she is due to be replaced by a moses basket shortly, lol.

ps I hear jim has been putting pictures of my unmasked mug on BnB lol.


----------



## icculcaz

yup he has..... aint as scary as mine so dont worry bout it.... anyhoo im off to bed... gonna go test me pelvic floor exercises... see if their workin ;) niiiite


----------



## pippam116

yip your unmasked mug is boohotiful, he is a smashing looking lil chap,so alert! now can i have my baby? :rofl: :hugs:


----------



## jojo1974

im ok pip just these bh been avin em since 2 this morning , hi bean welcome home lol finn his lovely :cloud9:


----------



## pippam116

have fun caz, nn hun ill be following u shortly :hugs:


----------



## pippam116

:hugs: jo, wants they start they dont fooking stop.


----------



## jojo1974

yer your right there pip ad enough they can either stop or go the whole way :(


----------



## pippam116

ok im off to bed sorry i wasnt much company, nn ladies xx


----------



## Shifter

nn pip, hope something happens for you tonight hun!

I've been feeling a bit odd today, just not quite like myself. It's the same as I felt Saturday night when I told Andy I felt like something was going to happen... then Lolly had her little girl!

I've been having some strange sensations. Wave-like pressures low in the bump, roughly ten minutes between peaks for about 45-50 minutes but it seems to have tailed off again now. Bump still feels all tight down there though. Will keep you guys posted if anything else happens. Don't want to get mine or anyone else's hopes up :rofl:


----------



## mummymadness

NN ladies , Sorry aint been online tonight been on phone to friend sarah cheerin her up.

Hows every one any news ?? .


----------



## tiggertea

fingers crossed for you pip! 

holly - i know cricket is prob a great sport wen you get into it.... i'm just not a fan of ANY sports lol.... 

howz ur friend now gemma? 





i've been offline tonigt coz i've been trying to get comfy - talk about mission impossible?! been having some odd uncomfort in my back and down into my bum-cheeks :rofl: sorry, no other way to describe it! along with the usual BHs. 

not helped at all by the fact i have the most horrid cough that has me quite literally "leaking" at regular intervals, and unable to breathe properly - sore chest /throat now too! (feeling sorry for myself much?!) 

have given up on lying down coz i only cough too much, sitting up don't work coz of bum uncomfort.... :rofl:

is there anything pregnant peoples can take for coughs?


----------



## jms895

Holly your feelings may mean someone else is gonna pop! :shock:

Sorry girls I got side tracked then writing a report Boring!!!

I really am knackered now..... going to get curtain poles and blinds tomorrow for nursery and get some nursing bras :D also some more work in the nursery.

Any gossip? xx


----------



## tiggertea

thougt u were gonna start taking it easy today jade?! *wags finger at you like a naughty child* :lol:


----------



## jms895

I cant help it Debz have been on a mission since noon doing stuff again :D

Hws you? x


----------



## MummyCat

Heya... just popping on before bed... I got booted off earlier by DH (while he hummed the cricket song! Pah!)
Holly I think going to watch some of the Ashes would be a fab idea! Make sure Andy gets your tickets sorted :) I'm hoping that England do well this year! Will keep fingers crossed that you get to use your pool soon chick! :)

Caz... squeaky sounds like a healthy little baby... she may be having a growth spurt... we were told that at roughly two or three weeks they need extra food all of a sudden.. so maybe that's why she's so hungry.... or she's feeling the food vibes from this thread! :)
Pip, Debz and Jojo... hope you feel better hunnies!!! :hugs: 
Bean... we got to see pics of baby Finn... your very happy smiley face as well as munkie!!! (We're very priviledged!) ;)

Right.... DH has just asked me politely to come to bed (he just wants to talk to the baby... and unfortunately... it's STILL in me... so that means I have to go too!) 

Night lovelies.... sweet dreams! xx


----------



## MummyCat

Jade.... Don't do too much sweets... you may end up with high BP! Also... I'll set the strange Northern Irish lady on you if you're not careful! :rofl: hahaha She's mean with that club she keeps waving about! :)


----------



## Shifter

Jade - I think that's exactly what my intuition is telling me! What with Rach and pip being all symptomy...

Cath - Andy has just told me Ashes tickets have nearly all sold out already :-(


----------



## tiggertea

:grr:


----------



## MummyCat

hmmm.... grrrr... Well you gotta at least get some cricket in... even if it's not Ashes! At least he's looking into it! Good man! 

Right you lot.... I better run before I'm in trouble! :blush:


----------



## MummyCat

tiggertea said:


> :grr:

That's exactly the one I mean :rofl: 

hahaha Night chick!


----------



## tiggertea

:rofl: scared yet?!

i'm ok - just want rid of this darned cough.... gonna see what MW recommends i take for it tomorrow.... i had asthma in previous years and it kinda feels like that coming back on me (wheezy etc) aw well!!

u take it easy - like cath said, we dont want u endin up with high bp!!


----------



## tiggertea

nn cath! x


----------



## jms895

Thanks Debz and Cath I am fine! :D just swelly legs lol

I have eaten crap all day, need to be good tomorrow. Getting so fat now :(

Full term on Wed wohoo


----------



## mummymadness

Could be that Holly , Allthow i hope this is the start for you hun :).

Friends ok thanks Debz i spent hours on the phone ... Shes heartbroken but glad she knows before baby arrives in april and gets dragged allong with her heartbrake too :(.

I cheered up talking about how we can go to baby swimming classes together and mummy coffee trips , Iv never really had a mummy friend .. Well 1 in debbie but shes 43 and my bestest friend but we dont go out alot as we dont do the same things lol.

Hope every ones well ? .xxxx.


----------



## jms895

Fine thanks Gemma! You?

I am tired though today, will get the relaxation CD on when I hit the pillow soon! Want to be up early


----------



## jms895

Shifter said:


> Jade - I think that's exactly what my intuition is telling me! What with Rach and pip being all symptomy...
> 
> Cath - Andy has just told me Ashes tickets have nearly all sold out already :-(

Yep maybe Pip, Katienbump or Rach will go tonight you have some kind of sixth sense!


----------



## mummymadness

Hope the relaxation cd helps relieve some stress Jade ..
Sounds like you have been busy with essays and reports ? , Im super great in a very very surreal way (Does that even make sense) .. It feels a bit like the calm before the storm lol.

I have no aches no pains no stress Nothing nada zilch .. Im all calm relaxed and not even stressed about him comming any day soon , Very strange lol lol . xx .


----------



## tiggertea

glad she can see the light at the end of the tunnel gemma - a situation like that is never easy :hugs: to her!


----------



## tiggertea

well ladies - i'm gonna head to bed! mw in morning so can't have a lie in even if i wanted to! lol 
nitey nite!


----------



## mummymadness

NN debz hun sleep well . x .


----------



## jms895

NN Debz

Gemma yes uni work still got stuff to do, had a mad 'i need to do everything today' must get round to cleaning the car out its a dump!!

I am glad you are nice and relaxed hun :hugs:


----------



## mummymadness

:) .

Going to watch some TV jade hun , NN see ya tomorrow . xx .


----------



## jms895

NN Gemma

I am off now as no mates online :(

Gonna put the CD one

:hugs: to all x


----------



## pippam116

moaning, still here wiv bump been up since 3.37 whaaaaaaaaaaaaa though it sit down with a coffee cant do anymore cleaning till i can put the hoover on, why am i so damn hot foook, so who had the overnight baby it wasnt me :D


xx

EDIT: OUCHH bump pains alert


----------



## tiggertea

ooooh pip - those bump pains come to anything?!

i been coughing so much i'm making myself sick :cry:


----------



## pippam116

awww deb :hugs:

after a lil bounce and some very dodgy lower tum pains, i just had a humungoussssssssssssss clearout :rofl: feel 100% better, and still getting niggles, will see where they go, prob take a 3 point turn n dissapear back where they came from.


----------



## tiggertea

fingers crossed they dont ;) that sounds bad but u know where i'm coming from!


----------



## lousielou

Morning ladies :)

Debz, there was an article in the papers a little while ago that claimed honey was just as good, if not better, as standard cough medicine... Have a couple of spoonfuls, either on it's own or in a cup of boiling water with lemon. Hope you feel better soon :hugs:


----------



## pippam116

sipping hot lemon squash works for me, and its yummy :)


----------



## pippam116

morning lousielou


----------



## lousielou

Morning :) How was your night?

I went from 30+ BH's on Sunday to a grand total of three ALL DAY yesterday...!


----------



## tiggertea

thanks for the tips ladies!

will maybe just pick up some honey when i'm out and about today then! :)

aw lucy! may be the calm before the storm? :lol:


----------



## pippam116

i was up hours ago, was ok while i managed to sleep, aww hope thats a positive sign fingers crossed.


----------



## lousielou

Hmmm... maybe! I don't honestly think he'll be putting in an appearance any time soon and I am trying deperately not to jump at every little 'symptom'! God, this is worse than the TWW!!


----------



## pippam116

i had no real symptoms with dd's except a lil sickness b4 with 2nd, and now trying not to jump at every little thing, but hard not too :lol:


----------



## LisaM

:hi: everyone

well i am so dissapointed! after getting irregular pains pretty much all day yesterday i was convinced it was going to happen last night - but nothing!! :cry:

anywhoo.. how is everyone today? x


----------



## Shifter

Jade - hope you got some good relaxation and sleep last night hun.

Debz - hope the honey does the trick for your cough :hugs:

Gemma - glad you're feeling good :happydance:

Pip & Lisa - won't be long now!

Well I had a few more tightenings when I put my hypno CD on in bed last night, but I fell asleep and it's all been pretty quiet. Tried a couple of "tricks" with Andy first thing this morning and had one brief tightening but nothing else :dohh: Ahh well.

Cath - can't believe news this morning after our cricket chat last night :shock: (Sri Lankan cricket team targeted by terrorists in Pakistan on their way to the ground this morning)

Have a good day everyone
xx


----------



## katycam

Morning everyone, hope some of you pop today :)
I had pains yesterday evening but they never came to anything!
Spoke to luke again this morning which cheered me up :)
Im so proud of him out there, watched the final Ross Kemp return to afghan and it really made me think how much the guys have to go through out there. I love him loads cant wait to spoil him when he gets home.
Im going to pumpkin patch today as they have 30% off the new spring range of bubby clothes!


----------



## tiggertea

lousielou said:


> I am trying deperately not to jump at every little 'symptom'! God, this is worse than the TWW!!

:rofl: i had just had that thought last night..... really - we all have two weeks or just a little more left, and i was explaining to hubby how, while that seemed such a short period of time, the "symptom watch" would send you scatty :tease: and it's sooooooo much worse now we actually WANT the pains, bloody show etc etc :rofl: we women are never happy!:dohh:


----------



## icculcaz

mooooooooooooooooooornin :) 

hugs to all :)


----------



## katycam

yum yum scrambled eggs :)


----------



## icculcaz

ick chickens periods....


----------



## tiggertea

lol - i just had toast. don't put me in the notion of scrambled eggs :rofl: i won't be able to resist! 
MW in 40 mins so gotta leave in about 20. hmmmmmm wonder if i'll get a park anywhere remotely near the health centre today.....


----------



## tiggertea

icculcaz said:


> ick chickens periods....

thanks caz - def off the notion of those eggs now :yipee:


----------



## icculcaz

tiggertea said:


> icculcaz said:
> 
> 
> ick chickens periods....
> 
> thanks caz - def off the notion of those eggs now :yipee:Click to expand...

yw :)


----------



## katycam

thanks for that caz!!


----------



## icculcaz

i think theres a gap in the market 4 rude and dirty greetings cards. can find funny, can find cute but theres deffo a hole in filthy cards....... (trying to find pete a suitable anniversary card 4 next week...)


----------



## tiggertea

make ur own - that way you can be as explicit as you like! :rofl:


----------



## katycam

icculcaz said:


> i think theres a gap in the market 4 rude and dirty greetings cards. can find funny, can find cute but theres deffo a hole in filthy cards....... (trying to find pete a suitable anniversary card 4 next week...)

maybe thats your calling caz...get designing! could be a good money maker :)


----------



## icculcaz

i have the artistic ability of a foetus :(


----------



## katycam

You'll have to buy a normal card and add your own filth to it then!


----------



## tiggertea

u could be a foetus with talent......

anyways.... i'm of to see the midwife..... (she sings a la wizard of oz stylee!)

back later with an update im sure!


----------



## jms895

Morning ladies!!

My we all having pains and cramping now!! Its gotta be time for someone to pop soon!
I woke up at 3.30am to a hurrendous pain but then it went :hissy: this morning I needed loo and maybe starting some kind of clear out? :shrug: or maybe just knackered from yesterday!

Caz, start up with the cards, filth=smear dog poo on the cards :rofl:
Katy have the head aches stopped for you now?
Debz :hugs: bless you bet you feel like poo
Lucy :hi: glad the BHs have stopped annoying you hun
Lisa, it wont be long and you will go before the induction I bet!
Pip, hopefully today is the day! I cant beleive Sienna is clinging on still bless her :D


----------



## katycam

Hope all goes well at midwife debz :hugs:

Jade - headaches are still here on and off. Just trying to sleep and rest as much as possible. But im going to pop out to town today otherwise i'll die of boredom!


----------



## jms895

I got MW Thurs not seen her for 3 weeks am so excited to find out if bubs has gone further down. Will she do anything else as it will be 37 week appointment? Term tomorrow :wohoo:x


----------



## icculcaz

bit ick that jade m8... not the kinda filth i was envisioning...

im kinda lookin 4 a card that says it all... something along the lines of... look pete just cos we been married 6 years now, doesnt mean you can shove it up my @r5e...... that kinda card would save me repeating myself all day.... moonpig/greetz/remind4u just dont have that kinda category.... (you think after 6 years of trying n bein told get it away from my bumole, stop bein grim.... he'd give up but no... he still tries. weirdo.)


----------



## jms895

Caz :rofl: buy one that says Happy Anniversary and be created with a permanent marker caz! :D


----------



## aurora32

Morning Girls,

What a day i had yesterday, thanks to pip for updating......:hugs:

Still very sore this morning and cramping away so hope that this is a sign that bubs will come of its own accord.Phned mw this morning bout pain but she said unless baby is suffering, or other symptoms present themselves or i go myself they aint likely to do anything now as induction/ section dependant on bubs position is booked for 13th.
Tummy still feels like ive been trampolled by a herd of horse omg did it hurt when she turned bubs, but i put up with it, had to get her to stop 3 times to have a breather though.
 
Pip, how you feeling today hunn, time tha baby was here she needs another eviction notice serving.

Good look for today Debz.

:happydance: Lisa for your induction date but hope you go before then....:hugs:

Welcome back Claire......:hugs:

:hugs::hugs::hugs: to everyone else and i hope we all start popping soon.

:hug::hug::hug:


----------



## icculcaz

hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm or i cud get a glow in the dark tattoo that says dont even think about it.... across my bum?


----------



## icculcaz

mornin aurora :)


----------



## katycam

let him do it caz its great :rofl:


----------



## jms895

Yes Caz sounds good to me!

Aurora hun bless you hope your ok? :hugs:


----------



## katycam

:hugs: aurora hope you are ok xxxxx


----------



## Phoenix

Morning ladies.

9 Days to EDD... Nothing yet, aside from a few "niggles" :dohh:

International cricket seems to be in a troubled period these days.
Zimbabwe (say no more)
Sri Lankans getting shot at in Pakistan
Groundsmen unable to prepare anything other than a batsman's wet dream.

Twenty20 cricket is fab. I was at finals day at Edgbaston in 2007. 3 matches in 1 day, atmosphere was incredible. The beer was pretty good too. :blush:

Hmm, Day 5 tickets for Headingly, £20 each... :happydance:


----------



## katycam

Hey Phoenix :)


----------



## jms895

Morning Phoenix, hows you?

My dad is a cricket fanatic, he is off to Antigua soon he says he will clear up the horrible mess :rofl:


----------



## icculcaz

like fook is he shoving anything up my bum! its degrading!


----------



## katycam

icculcaz said:


> like fook is he shoving anything up my bum! its degrading!

i used to think that! dont knock it till you try it!! :rofl:


----------



## icculcaz

id rather not...... ick


----------



## katycam

hahaha :)

anyone been watching jeremy kyle lol!


----------



## icculcaz

i got it on but not watchin...


----------



## katycam

the first lot on there were screaming at each other haha makes me chuckle!


----------



## Shifter

:hi: Phoenix... hmm £20, sounds good. Full refund if the match finishes on day 4?!

Jade - promise your dad can fix the Antigua wicket?!! :rofl:

Still having a few niggles here and there, had 4th poo in 24 hours earlier and have now had to put wedding and engagement rings onto a necklace :cry:


----------



## mummymadness

Morning ladies and Phoenix hope every ones ok .

We can now add Rach as the next March mummy , Hes sooooooooooo cute :) . xx .


----------



## katycam

Shifter youve done well to last until now without putting rings on necklace! I have had to wear my engagement ring around my neck for about a month :(


----------



## beancounter

morning all. is it just me or have you all chatted 20 thousand pages while i was sleeping? Finn is as good as gold. did his first yellow poo too, lets do the poo dance lol. jim and nana have to go to sainsburys now and get some weenut clothes because everything he has is too big cept sainsburys size one


----------



## katycam

wooohooo yellow poo :)
finn is gorgous bean, bet you are so happy x


----------



## Shifter

mummymadness said:


> Morning ladies and Phoenix hope every ones ok .
> 
> We can now add Rach as the next March mummy , Hes sooooooooooo cute :) . xx .

:dohh: I did it again... predicted action! Congratulations Rach!

Jade - did you post somewhere asking about your 37 week MW appointment? Just wanted to say you might have blood taken to check your iron levels, it's routine in some areas. Other than that it will be a routine appointment. You might be asked about your birth plan too.


----------



## Phoenix

jms895 said:


> Morning Phoenix, hows you?

Well, I'm at work, so...



> My dad is a cricket fanatic, he is off to Antigua soon he says he will clear up the horrible mess :rofl:

Good man. Someone needs to.


----------



## Shifter

:hi: Bean! Shame you need to buy a few bits. We got some tiny baby clothes, just in case and my mum knitted a cardigan that now looks sooooo small compared to the newborn stuff and other cardies she's done, so we're well prepared if we get a dinky baby!


----------



## Phoenix

Shifter said:


> :hi: Phoenix... hmm £20, sounds good. Full refund if the match finishes on day 4?!

Nah, non refundable unfortunately.


----------



## Shifter

Phoenix said:


> Shifter said:
> 
> 
> :hi: Phoenix... hmm £20, sounds good. Full refund if the match finishes on day 4?!
> 
> Nah, non refundable unfortunately.Click to expand...

:grr:


----------



## beancounter

well they kept telling us he was huge, didnt they??? I am v happy thanks.
Missed the new on rach, gimme details :D :D 
look what jim bought us:
https://www.amazon.co.uk/Peanut-Dav...=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1236077908&sr=8-1

it came with a small munkie that is not suitable for babies, so i will have to keep that for myself...


----------



## beancounter

PS finns nappy is another good reason no to eat scamble egg lol lol. = baby poop


----------



## Shifter

beancounter said:


> well they kept telling us he was huge, didnt they??? I am v happy thanks.
> Missed the new on rach, gimme details :D :D
> look what jim bought us:
> https://www.amazon.co.uk/Peanut-Dav...=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1236077908&sr=8-1
> 
> it came with a small munkie that is not suitable for babies, so i will have to keep that for myself...

Aww shame that... not :p


----------



## aurora32

Seems we are averaging a baby a day at the moment, so not doing too bad, 

hope the twinges speed up to something more for you Holly...:hugs:

I still feel like crap but think bubs turned back breech and then back again, so fingers crossed that still head down thurs next week and it will be induction Friday, failing that it will be section friday instead, unless he/she seems fit to grace us with their presence before then, which is what im hoping.

WB Bean glad you and Fin home he is sooo cute.

Great news on Rach.....:hugs:

:hug::hug:


----------



## icculcaz

thats cool :)


suppose id better get dressed......


ooh n i know what ya mean about the teeny baby clothes.... scarletts just growing into newborn size..... the prem Baby clothes are getting short on the sleeves...

thought id post a pic o missy today wearing her new teeny weeny cardi that was knitted 4 her :)
 



Attached Files:







SP_A0080.jpg
File size: 21 KB
Views: 6


----------



## katycam

awww caz how cute is that :)


----------



## icculcaz

very :)


----------



## katycam

im getting so impatient now...i want my little man here :)


----------



## claire-lou

Morning all.

Got excited again last night the Bh's were quite uncomfortable and getting very regular 9 mins apart for 3 hours, (Even managed to shave my legs just in case) Then NOTHING.

And nothing this morning. But full of energy had a massive clean. Hoovered entire house, mopped kitchen, dusted, bleahed, hoover car, attempted to make tea, mended drawer under bed which has been broken at least 6 months, updated ipod and now I'm very bored

Fingers crossed for you Holly and Pip.

Hope bubs stays the way he's ment to claire and the pain either amounts to something or settles down for you. 

Think I might go see my mum for a bite of lunch, Been sat waiting for the gas man to service the boiler but he's been now.


----------



## Shifter

Hope bubs stays right way round now Claire :hugs:


----------



## MummyCat

Morning all...

Had bad night sleep... was awake with bad cramps all night long (grrrr) so slept until 11am! oops! Went downstairs as was ravenous and as I walked past the TV (on SKY news) I almost fell over!!

WTF is happening to this world when poor cricketers have to be airlifted off the pitch???????? Grrrrr.... am not a happy bunny! It's going to be a bit of an issue for the IPL and 2011 world cup that's supposed to happen in the sub continent. Pakistan didn't even escape controversy in the last world cup with the death of our beloved Bob Woolmer! (SA fans devestated!)

anyway...huge congrats to Rach on little man and hope all the res of you are well! 

DH is working from home today to take me to MW so i wont be on here much today!

Chat later!

xx


----------



## Shifter

Cath - it's going to cause all sort of problems for Pakistani cricket :-(

BTW all, Lolly got closest on Rach's LO's weight, 1lb out. I didn't make a prediction for her :blush:


----------



## Phoenix

MummyCat said:


> WTF is happening to this world when poor cricketers have to be airlifted off the pitch???????? Grrrrr.... am not a happy bunny! It's going to be a bit of an issue for the IPL and 2011 world cup that's supposed to happen in the sub continent. Pakistan didn't even escape controversy in the last world cup with the death of our beloved Bob Woolmer! (SA fans devestated!)

Don't forget that the 2008 Champions Trophy was supposed to have been in Pakistan, and they've since rescheduled it for later this year, possibly in Sri Lanka, although that's looking doubtful now too.

The Pakistani cricketers aren't allowed to play in the IPL this year anyway, but the issues in the area may well cause further problems.

I'd been hopeful that the elections in Pakistan might have helped settle things down there, but clearly not.:dohh:


----------



## katycam

aaaah cricket is taking over the thread!!


----------



## pippam116

hi all, dont know who text me this mornng, im on birhting bll, wiv shaky hands and dont quite know what my body is doing, got pains right now im sure they are contractions and are sort of getitng more regular, but not really strong like on girls, wasnt gonna say anything for now, but getting a bit nervous and dont want to ring mw just now so u girls best next thing.

yikes, if they go im so gonna cry lol,


----------



## icculcaz

lets change the subject katy...


its dinnertime.. what ya havin? lol


----------



## icculcaz

eyup pip :) hopefully its ur turn today :)


----------



## katycam

ooooh good luck pip :hugs: come on sienna :)
hope this is finally something for you hunny.

Caz im gunna have tuna sandwich i think, cant be bothered to go out to shop to get anything else. What you having?


----------



## pippam116

:hi: caz, if it aint i kick the bucket, whats theat website for contractions i think i need to keep an eye on these.


----------



## claire-lou

Keep bouncing Pip Fingers crossed this is it.


----------



## icculcaz

errrm
https://www.contractionmaster.com/

i had paste sarnies, bbq beef discos and a choccie biscuit :) (gonna walk it off in a min anyhoo... its baby clinic day )


----------



## claire-lou

Beef discos haven't seen them for years. I want some of them now, thanks Caz


----------



## tiggertea

well, i'm home! :)

mw was useless as usual! 
told her bout my cough - didn't wanna know as it wasn't "baby related" advised me to make appt with doc to get that sorted.... all i wanted to know was if it was safe to take something for it!!!!
nothing written in my notes about how far baby is engaged/ bp/ anything of interest - just that i've had slight swelling of ankles and fingers - i bloody knew that already!!!!.
AND to top it all off the next time she wants to see me is 24th March - 3 days after due date! :grr: :gun: now, i know the consultant sees me every week between now and then, but the community mw was s'posed to continue with the "regular NHS care" alongside that... makes me wonder why i pay national insurance if that's the best they can do.... (little cross - does it show?! :rofl:)


----------



## Phoenix

katycam said:


> aaaah cricket is taking over the thread!!

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## tiggertea

pip - hope this is it for you, and youget to experience a labour that's less panicked than your last two! :hugs:


----------



## katycam

mmmm i want beef discos now :( think im going to have to go shopping!
are we allowed paste while pregnant? i love paste sandwiches!

bouncy bouncy pip :)


----------



## icculcaz

pastes ok:) its pate ya cant have. 
i got my discos in tescos t'other week :)


----------



## tiggertea

i'm just munchin a pack of cheesy wotsits. havent had em since i was a kid!!


----------



## icculcaz

mmmm wotsits


----------



## tiggertea

ooooh meant 2 say..... tesco have a 3pk tommee tippee ctn bottles for £4.89 for those that are interested


----------



## beancounter

i am eating tiramisu. Tiramisu is vitally important for successful breastfeeding.


----------



## MummyCat

Hahaha.... Phoenix has succeeded... the only male on the thread and he gets to chat about cricket!! :rofl: 

DH has finally decided that we can look at replacing second car... a little run around car...with a more reliable couple of year old baby friendly car! :wohoo: I think what clinched it was that when the baby seat is in our Renault Megane (trialed it this weekend), the person in the front seat is squashed! Now I'm no shorty... at 5' 8" I need some leg room! :)

For food related topic you have going on.... I just had 2 hot cross buns for breaky! Or lunch! ;)


----------



## beancounter

tell me about it mummycat. We have a renault clio and it only has 3 doors and its very difficult but we cant really afford a new car quite yet...


----------



## icculcaz

beancounter said:


> i am eating tiramisu. Tiramisu is vitally important for successful breastfeeding.

balls!!! thats why my udders dont work!!! i havent been eating tiramisu.... :rofl:


----------



## LisaM

hey everybody! 

pip - hope this is it!
claire - hope baby stays the right way round from now on x
:hugs: to everyone else and on the subject of wotsits they have been my 'thing' for about 3 weeks, cant stop eating them mmmmm!

really sore today after my aquanatal - hopefully its shimmied baby down a bit further! x


----------



## katycam

i'll have to make do with quavers for now, until i get to tesco!
im trying to start weaning myself off bad food ready for when baby arrives because i want to do a liquid diet for the first few weeks, need to cut down on eating now otherwise i will never do it!


----------



## icculcaz

my idea of a liquid diet usually involves merlot.....


----------



## LisaM

good luck with that katy - i cant stop eating! these last few weeks i have been sooo hungry!

just read rach's thread about having a feeling yesterday and now she has her baby! thats brill and so quick, well done x


----------



## LisaM

icculcaz said:


> my idea of a liquid diet usually involves merlot.....

mmmn is that red wine? i love rose, cant wait for a bottle or 2!


----------



## katycam

Mine will probably include malibu! haha!

Its wicked isnt it lisa, i want to have a feeling then it happen quickly just like that!


----------



## Shifter

Pip - I would give the MW a call hun. This may or may not be it, but your MW will not mind you calling :hugs:

Debz - sorry about your crappy appointment. Did you write a letter of complaint to the NHS trust you're in and state why you were seeking private care? Not likely to do you any good at this point, but may have a positive ripple effect for others :hug:


----------



## icculcaz

yeah i love all wine...


----------



## jojo1974

hi ladies :hi:


----------



## LisaM

:hi: jojo

nah just rose for me caz, white gives me a really sore head the next day!


----------



## icculcaz

i love blossom hill white zinfandel....


----------



## Shifter

katycam said:


> i'll have to make do with quavers for now, until i get to tesco!
> im trying to start weaning myself off bad food ready for when baby arrives because i want to do a liquid diet for the first few weeks, need to cut down on eating now otherwise i will never do it!

What liquid diet you talking about hun? You need to make sure you eat right after the birth as you'll need lots of strength and energy :hugs:


----------



## katycam

I was going to do smoothies for breakfast and soup for lunch and dinner. Plus fruit and veg.
I know its probably bad for me but im determined to lose the weight asap before luke sees me!!


----------



## claire-lou

Katy just be careful if you are planning on breast feeding you need more calories anyway. It's believed that you need an extra 500 calories a day in order to produce quality milk and keep mum healthy, :hugs:


----------



## tiggertea

holly - yep i sent a letter right at the beginning, but never got a response. typical really! lol

katy - careful with crash diets like liquids only etc. they don't really work in the long run and like others said - you'll need lots of energy when LO gets here! Luke loves u, even with a little extra weight!

i just had a good :cry: coz seems i need to take out company shares in tena..... this cough has alot to answer for!


----------



## katycam

Im not going to breast feed anyways, i cant get my head around it, it doesnt seem like a natural thing to do to me so im going to bottle feed.
I used to go through fazes of not eating at all so at least if i do a liquid diet i will be having some nutrients :)


----------



## icculcaz

abuse the free sample links on the tena and envive websites... :)


----------



## tiggertea

just remember weight comes back when you start eating properly again hun (won't get all preachy though) :hugs:


----------



## katycam

mmm i really fancy a glass (bottle) of rose now!


----------



## icculcaz

me too.... may call at the coop en route to clinic and the chemist.... well ive never been into that shop b4 as its only opened b4 xmas...


----------



## LisaM

katycam said:


> mmm i really fancy a glass (bottle) of rose now!

me too! i love the one they sell in weatherspoons pubs (dont know if you have them down there) but you cant seem to buy this wine anywhere - believe me i have looked!! :rofl: :dohh:


----------



## Shifter

Please be careful Katy, you need to look after your body. Luke loves you and won't care if you still have a little extra weight on you, but he really won't be happy if he comes home and you're really poorly. BFing helps most women lose baby weight btw! (Not sure what you think your boobs are for if not feeding your baby! Sorry!) :hug:


----------



## katycam

have some for me too :) my mum keeps making me get her wine when i go to shop, its torture!


----------



## aurora32

Just got a txt from Pip asking if i could pass on to all and to those who have txtd her, that she is ok, she's sorry for not replying to txts, she is with her mum waiting to see if anything comes from the pains she is having, think she is washed out and tired poor thing, not to be surprised really, will let you know if i hear any more.


:hug::hug::hug:


----------



## icculcaz

mine are for resting things on and for persuasion :):D well they dont work for feeding with....


----------



## tiggertea

:hugs: to pip! hope something happens soon - she's had a tough time lately!


----------



## icculcaz

ohhh i will :) any particular one????


----------



## Shifter

Thanks Claire, hope pip is ok :hugs:


----------



## aurora32

Im going to BF or im gonna damn well try, they flippin big enough but going by past history il have no flippin milk even after the first 5 days and il end up bottle feeding which i dont want to do especially as this is my last one.


:hug::hug::hug:


----------



## katycam

Its just my personal opinion about breastfeeding, it creeps me out, i dont have a problem with anyone else doing it, i just see my boobs as a more sexual thing so the thought of breastfeeding creeps me out!


----------



## Shifter

Caz I thought you were squirting breast milk all over the living room for your HV a few days ago? :rofl:

Claire - I really hope it works out for you hun. Logie was doing ok last I heard and she'd never been able to before :hugs:

For me failure just ain't an option :rofl: (not that it's something I feel incredibly strongly about or anything!)


----------



## Shifter

katycam said:


> Its just my personal opinion about breastfeeding, it creeps me out, i dont have a problem with anyone else doing it, i just see my boobs as a more sexual thing so the thought of breastfeeding creeps me out!

Can't get my head around that view personally, but it's your choice hun and nothing I say is going to make a bit of difference :hug:


----------



## LisaM

im going to try the breastfeeding but im not going to get too upset if it doesnt happen for me! i will be happy with bottles if needed, as long a baby gets what it needs x


----------



## icculcaz

aurora32 said:


> Im going to BF or im gonna damn well try, they flippin big enough but going by past history il have no flippin milk even after the first 5 days and il end up bottle feeding which i dont want to do especially as this is my last one.
> 
> 
> :hug::hug::hug:

u n me both :hug: mine wont even work when attatched to a pump on high or anyother setting... or a manual pump.... scarlett can get a bit when latched on but shes more interested on playing with it. well my boob are half the size of her... can c her reluctance!


----------



## icculcaz

i can short term squirt... but only for a few seconds :( i get less than an oz out when expressing.


----------



## Phoenix

icculcaz said:


> yeah i love all wine...

I'm a red myself.

Not that I've had any lately. OH doesn't drink, and I'm abstaining from the booze for a while due to the impending arrival.


----------



## katycam

Phoenix said:


> icculcaz said:
> 
> 
> yeah i love all wine...
> 
> I'm a red myself.
> 
> Not that I've had any lately. OH doesn't drink, and I'm abstaining from the booze for a while due to the impending arrival.Click to expand...

How nice is that, when i asked my oh to give up booze he laughed and said no way!


----------



## Phoenix

katycam said:


> Phoenix said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> icculcaz said:
> 
> 
> yeah i love all wine...
> 
> I'm a red myself.
> 
> Not that I've had any lately. OH doesn't drink, and I'm abstaining from the booze for a while due to the impending arrival.Click to expand...
> 
> How nice is that, when i asked my oh to give up booze he laughed and said no way!Click to expand...

I'm sure he's not the only expectant father to have that reaction. I've had a few evenings on the beer over the last few months, but I don't tend to drink much at home anyway, what with OH not drinking, so giving up wasn't that hard for me.

I can understand how other people who drink more regularly might find it more of an inconvenience, but it's just beer, and it's not as if it's forever anyway.


----------



## katycam

Phoenix said:


> katycam said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenix said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> icculcaz said:
> 
> 
> yeah i love all wine...
> 
> I'm a red myself.
> 
> Not that I've had any lately. OH doesn't drink, and I'm abstaining from the booze for a while due to the impending arrival.Click to expand...
> 
> How nice is that, when i asked my oh to give up booze he laughed and said no way!Click to expand...
> 
> I'm sure he's not the only expectant father to have that reaction. I've had a few evenings on the beer over the last few months, but I don't tend to drink much at home anyway, what with OH not drinking, so giving up wasn't that hard for me.
> 
> I can understand how other people who drink more regularly might find it more of an inconvenience, but it's just beer, and it's not as if it's forever anyway.Click to expand...


I suppose its cos he is a squaddie, and squaddies love their beer! But then again he cant drink at all at the moment so its kinda worked! Maybe he will come home and decide he doesnt need beer, haha!:rofl:


----------



## beancounter

i have enuff milko for everyone. The milky boobs are on me!!! woooooo seriously if they are still like this at 8 weeks i will donate to the milk bank. my way of saying thanks to the neonatal unit for looking after finn. its quite funny because he was on a glucose drip they kept saying i would need to top up with formula as i would not be able to satisfy him but they were wrong wrong wrong. ha.


----------



## Phoenix

beancounter said:


> i have enuff milko for everyone. The milky boobs are on me!!! woooooo seriously if they are still like this at 8 weeks i will donate to the milk bank. my way of saying thanks to the neonatal unit for looking after finn.

Good for you!

On that note, I'm off to give blood. Back later girlies.


----------



## katycam

Thats great Bean :)

Bye Phoenix x


----------



## Shifter

beancounter said:


> i have enuff milko for everyone. The milky boobs are on me!!!

:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:



beancounter said:


> woooooo seriously if they are still like this at 8 weeks i will donate to the milk bank. my way of saying thanks to the neonatal unit for looking after finn.

Aww, that's a great idea hun :D

Was just prompted into wondering what if it doesn't work out for me? How will I take it? Hmm, could be soul destroying. Right now I just think well sometimes it just doesn't work out, no matter how hard you try or how much you want to succeed. Who knows why, but that's the way it is from time to time. But if it happens to me I don't know if I will take it so calmly... all I know is that I will exhaust *every* avenue of advice and assistance if I have to, before giving up.


----------



## aurora32

I so wanted to with my first but just had no milk at all, and she was becoming ill with getting no food from me and the mw keeping me trying to get her to drink, even tried the electric breast pump on numerous occasions with no luck at all, so ended up with her going onto the bottle, much to my huge disappointment, then after just 4 weeks after an allergy to cows milk showed up she was put onto solids as she wouldnt take the special milk either, projectile vomited it all over the place so she was on solids and sterile water from 4 weeks, and didnt have milk with any of the others either, so why im hoping that this time will be any different i have no idea, wishful thinking mostly me thinks, one can hope i suppose.


:hug::hug::hug::hug:


----------



## katycam

Some people just cant get on with it at all can they?
Why would you find it soul destroying?


----------



## Shifter

:hugs: Claire.

It's pretty rare that it totally fails like that. A lot of women give up under pressure from pushy HVs and "low weight gain" (according to charts designed around FF babies :dohh: ) without trying everything. Some women can't get past the initial difficulties (the first 2 weeks are the hardest) etc.

Katy - I might find it soul destroying because it is something I feel very passionately about, not just for me, but for all women and babies. If, after years and years of being a strong advocate for BF I can't do it... well... I think that could be crushing for me personally. Am actually tearing up now at the prospect! Ahh dear. *shakes it off*


----------



## katycam

Fingers crossed everything goes ok for you then Shifter :)


----------



## aurora32

Shifter said:


> :hugs: Claire.
> 
> It's pretty rare that it totally fails like that. A lot of women give up under pressure from pushy HVs and "low weight gain" (according to charts designed around FF babies :dohh: ) without trying everything. Some women can't get past the initial difficulties (the first 2 weeks are the hardest) etc.
> 
> Katy - I might find it soul destroying because it is something I feel very passionately about, not just for me, but for all women and babies. If, after years and years of being a strong advocate for BF I can't do it... well... I think that could be crushing for me personally. Am actually tearing up now at the prospect! Ahh dear. *shakes it off*

Awww:hugs:,

Positive thinking Holly, you will be fine, im just a freak of nature with regards my non lactating boobs....lol am leaking at moment so hoping it will al go well for this last time.

:hug::hug:


----------



## LisaM

:hugs: im sure you will suceed if you want it that much holly. i am going to give it a try but like i said if it doesnt work i will use bottles. im not getting my heart set on it just incase it doesnt happen for me. 

no one in my family has ever breastfed so they have no advice for me and my MIL screws her face up when i say i am going to try, like she finds it disgusting! :grr:


----------



## mummymadness

:hi: all :). 


I havent read the pages from today as theres about 10 i missed lol.

I did see Pip is having contraction thow ?? , Lets hope this is it any more news?.

Iv had a great day been shopping with my mum and shes spent the afternoon here playing with finnley.
Even walked layla to school :).

Hope every ones ok and having a good day ? . x .


----------



## LisaM

:hi: MM! 

i think pip was having pains, not too sure but im sure someone here will know how she is x


----------



## Shifter

I hope the leaking is a good sign for you Claire!

Lisa - there is so much support out there now. My mum didn't BF me or my brother, she says her boobs didn't produce enough, but I think she probably gave up a little early as she didn't get good advice at the time. When my brother was born bottle feeding was totally the norm and the big Breast is Best thing hadn't started yet. Then when it came to me she didn't even try because she'd had a hard time first time. So I can't really count on her expert guidance on this one :rofl:

Most MWs and HVs are great, then there are lactation consultants if it comes to it, as well alternative therapists and charitable advice trusts like La Leche League etc.

:hi: Gemma.


----------



## mummymadness

Im sure you will do great Holly hun :) , Iam inded bottle feeding coz this cupboard is bare so to speak lol .
But i did give it my best go with mine , Wich i think is important just to try and give it a go.

Youll be a pro before you know it hun . xxxxx .


----------



## aurora32

Pip is still contracting away nothing too bad just now has her mum with her but think she is a bit fed up and cant be bothered with things as this has been going on for weeks now on and off, she said she would let me know if anything progresses, so if she does will let you know.



:hug::hug:


----------



## March mummy

anyone had any news on pip recently, hope this is it for her now fingers crossed.
just got back from hospital for Anti-d jab that they now decided i needed afterall. Appointment was for 11.40 this morning so put an hour on meter thinking that would be long enough but got mum to sit in car in end as wasnt paying again took 1hr30 b4 they even saw me i was soon fed up.com then because old doctors lost my last lot of blood results had to have them taken again, 3 attempts it took i now officially a big bruised pin cushion once again! finally got jab though and have a scan to check on baby on Monday :happydance: looking forward to having baby now so i make the mistakes with baby and not the nhs! holly sure you'll be able to bfeed if determination has any part to play you'll get it straight away.com I have every confidence you'll suceed. :hug: to all. Welcome to leaky and hope your tummy not as sore today aurora.


----------



## March mummy

Thanks for update on pip aurora. fingers crossed 4 her hope this is finally it for her.com


----------



## aurora32

Posted above about Pip Hunn, im not too bad tummy sore where they turned baby and very crampy like period pains on and off but ok other than that at the moment thanks.


:hug::hug:


----------



## aurora32

March mummy said:


> Thanks for update on pip aurora. fingers crossed 4 her hope this is finally it for her.com

Hope so too, think she is at the end of her tether just now and rightly so, know how she feels all these damn pains and probs on and off and still here waiting.
The joys!!!


:hug::hug:


----------



## Phoenix

Well I'm back!

As for BF support, we'll definitely be getting support from my family.

My mum's a MW, and very pro-BF, despite not having been able to BF herself, and my sister has now had 2 LOs, both of whom were BFd.

:hug: to all


----------



## March mummy

yeah it must be so frustrating having all these niggles. I get annoyed at fact that care not given to mums to be but it must be worse when you getting signs and nothing happening.


----------



## Shifter

Thanks for all the encouragement guys 

Poor pip. Can't be easy for her, because of her precipitate labours in the past, this must have come as a bit of a shock in comparison?! (Odd thing to say, I know, but seems appropriate!) I hope things progress for her soon and she gets to have a normal labour.


----------



## March mummy

hi phoenix


----------



## Shifter

I'm sure all the aches and pains are doing something productive, just slowly - which is actually what is best for both mum and baby. It's just very frustrating!!


----------



## Shifter

Phoenix said:


> Well I'm back!
> 
> As for BF support, we'll definitely be getting support from my family.
> 
> My mum's a MW, and very pro-BF, despite not having been able to BF herself, and my sister has now had 2 LOs, both of whom were BFd.
> 
> :hug: to all

*Advice* greatly appreciated, but I don't think I want my MIL giving any *"hands on"* guidance :rofl:

How did the blood donation go? Did they give you a biscuit afterwards?!


----------



## aurora32

March mummy said:


> yeah it must be so frustrating having all these niggles. I get annoyed at fact that care not given to mums to be but it must be worse when you getting signs and nothing happening.

Im officially bloody sick of it and im paying these ones no attention unless they get to the point im climbing the wall sick off all the false alarms, this has been worst pregnancy of all 5, most certainly will be last.


:hug::hug::hug:


----------



## Phoenix

Shifter said:


> Phoenix said:
> 
> 
> Well I'm back!
> 
> As for BF support, we'll definitely be getting support from my family.
> 
> My mum's a MW, and very pro-BF, despite not having been able to BF herself, and my sister has now had 2 LOs, both of whom were BFd.
> 
> :hug: to all
> 
> *Advice* greatly appreciated, but I don't think I want my MIL giving any *"hands on"* guidance :rofl:Click to expand...

That's fairy understandable. :rofl:


> How did the blood donation go? Did they give you a biscuit afterwards?!

All fine. Yeah, had choccy biccys afterwards, and the chance to just sit for 10 mins before going back to work. :happydance:


----------



## tiggertea

:rofl: 


hopefully you'll be fine on your own holly. :hugs: if there's anyone who wont give up without a fight it's u!

phoenix - you bluffer! using the old "giving blood" excuse to gert outta work for half an hour!


----------



## March mummy

aurora32 said:


> March mummy said:
> 
> 
> yeah it must be so frustrating having all these niggles. I get annoyed at fact that care not given to mums to be but it must be worse when you getting signs and nothing happening.
> 
> Im officially bloody sick of it and im paying these ones no attention unless they get to the point im climbing the wall sick off all the false alarms, this has been worst pregnancy of all 5, most certainly will be last.
> 
> 
> :hug::hug::hug:Click to expand...

im sure this has been said before. You'll forget about all fhe niggles pains and problems you had when u holding lo for the 1st time. szying yhat i think 1 will be enough for me, 5 wow busy busy. :rofl:


----------



## tiggertea

my aunt just called round with a HUGE chicken and broccoli pasta bake (homemade and she's the best cook about!) coz she thought I'd be getting to the point where i couldn't be bothered cookin! :cloud9: i love my family sometimes!


----------



## Phoenix

tiggertea said:


> phoenix - you bluffer! using the old "giving blood" excuse to gert outta work for half an hour!

Oi! I'll have you know they took plenty of my blood. It was more an opportunity to stop worrying about work-related issues, and just think about OH, rather than trying to do both at once.


----------



## tiggertea

awwwww coz that was such a well thought through retort i'm sure we can forgive you then! ;)


----------



## aurora32

March mummy said:


> aurora32 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> March mummy said:
> 
> 
> yeah it must be so frustrating having all these niggles. I get annoyed at fact that care not given to mums to be but it must be worse when you getting signs and nothing happening.
> 
> Im officially bloody sick of it and im paying these ones no attention unless they get to the point im climbing the wall sick off all the false alarms, this has been worst pregnancy of all 5, most certainly will be last.
> 
> 
> :hug::hug::hug:Click to expand...
> 
> im sure this has been said before. You'll forget about all fhe niggles pains and problems you had when u holding lo for the 1st time. szying yhat i think 1 will be enough for me, 5 wow busy busy. :rofl:Click to expand...

Certainly keep you on your toes thats for sure.



:hug::hug:


----------



## KatienSam

Good afternoon all, what have i missed?! its hard to get on here now with little bubba craving my attention (which i am obviously happy to give her :cloud9:)

still totally in love, dont think this feeling is going to end, every day she looks different and does something that melts my heart!

The pink washing has begun lol!!

I didnt think my boobies would work properly after having a boob job a few years ago so decided not to breastfeed (and it freaked me out as i see breasts as a sexual thing) but i am officially a cow (mooooo) and i really wish i had breastfed! Its weird how the mothering instinct kicks in - you want to nurse your baby, despite not sleeping much you dont feel really tired, you turn into a machine for caring for baby, you KNOW what is wrong from a cry etc its really amazing!

Next time i will breastfeed... shock: 5 days post birth and im thinking of the next one... crazy woman!)

We have started asking godparents if they would do the honour etc and it really makes me cry (and them :rofl:)! We are having a champagne and buffet celebration (with fireworks!) in a couple of weeks for grandparents, godparents etc!

Hope your all well :hugs:

xxx


----------



## katycam

Katie im jealous!! I want my baby here!
Im glad everything is going well for you :hugs:

Bubs has hiccups for the 3rd time today!! 
Just been to co-op and i got id'd for lottery! What is the world coming to? Im sure i dont look 15!


----------



## Phoenix

KatienSam said:


> I didnt think my boobies would work properly after having a boob job a few years ago so decided not to breastfeed (and it freaked me out as i see breasts as a sexual thing) but i am officially a cow (mooooo) and i really wish i had breastfed! Its weird how the mothering instinct kicks in - you want to nurse your baby, despite not sleeping much you dont feel really tired, you turn into a machine for caring for baby, you KNOW what is wrong from a cry etc its really amazing!
> 
> Next time i will breastfeed... shock: 5 days post birth and im thinking of the next one... crazy woman!)

Glad you're well.

If you're serious about wishing you were BF, and seem to be producing, it's not too late to give it a try.

Bear in mind that they recommend up to 2 weeks exclusive BF before introducing bottles of any kind to avoid nipple confusion, it stands to reason that if you switched to BF now, there's a decent chance that she'll latch on (perhaps with a little/lots of encouragement), and you can BF your LO without regrets.

Can't hurt to try, even if it doesn't work. Maybe talk to your MW/HV about it.


----------



## pippam116

Shifter said:


> Thanks for all the encouragement guys
> 
> Poor pip. Can't be easy for her, because of her precipitate labours in the past, this must have come as a bit of a shock in comparison?! (Odd thing to say, I know, but seems appropriate!) I hope things progress for her soon and she gets to have a normal labour.

Im not in active labour yet Holly. :) precipitate labours are far more intense and harder to cope with , though tired this is much more natural feeling, hence why i've said from day one, i wouldnt wish them on anyone, and still seems likely mine will be. :cry: :rofl: 

i have expected this for weeks as third times are well known to be drawn out and niggly in the run up. :hissy: im actually more shaky and the adrenaline is mad, mw will be popping out just before shift finishes to check baby for me, as she is not on call tonight.

gonna catch up then be off shortly, gl all and hope theres some more babies by the time om next on :)

:hug: all


----------



## KatienSam

He wont be long hun!!!

I got ID'd for lottery once too and they said its the under 21 rule now, which is a bit pointless for lottery surely?! errr im 24... ok i look young but not 15... i even asked them hold old i looked and they said 19... so thats older than 15 no?! what a noob!

right i better go... pickle is waking up for some food!

she got her 5 day check today and weighs 5lb 12oz now which is good as she didnt loose the full 10% they expect, which i thought she would as feeding was a little slow for a few days. :happydance:

xxx


----------



## aurora32

March mummy said:


> aurora32 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> March mummy said:
> 
> 
> yeah it must be so frustrating having all these niggles. I get annoyed at fact that care not given to mums to be but it must be worse when you getting signs and nothing happening.
> 
> Im officially bloody sick of it and im paying these ones no attention unless they get to the point im climbing the wall sick off all the false alarms, this has been worst pregnancy of all 5, most certainly will be last.
> 
> 
> :hug::hug::hug:Click to expand...
> 
> im sure this has been said before. You'll forget about all fhe niggles pains and problems you had when u holding lo for the 1st time. szying yhat i think 1 will be enough for me, 5 wow busy busy. :rofl:Click to expand...

Certainly keep you on your toes thats for sure.



:hug::hug:


----------



## katycam

I really hope Sienna gets a move on for you soon Pip, im keeping everything crossed for you :) (apart from my legs! i dont want to trap bean in!)


----------



## Shifter

Debz - how sweet of your aunt.

Phoenix - you sweetiepie!

Katie - you could certainly give breast feeding a go now hun, can't hurt to try.

pip - hold on in there. You'll be ok :hugs:

I'm now really upset having been on the phone to estate agent and workmen for last 45 minutes. The work we thought we were paying for at the house in Bristol hasn't been done and turns out the quote we had was not for what we thought. Am hopping mad, very upset and stressed now and just want to wash my hands of it all :hissy: :cry:


----------



## pippam116

thanks all for support and texts, msgs on here etc; it means alot, im not expecting this to go anywhere fast, but quite content, soon as i hit active labour it should go as quick as the girls, in a way im glad this is happening im on my mark now and know that things are moving forward. :hugs: to anyone who needs them xx


----------



## pippam116

Shifter said:


> Debz - how sweet of your aunt.
> 
> Phoenix - you sweetiepie!
> 
> Katie - you could certainly give breast feeding a go now hun, can't hurt to try.
> !
> pip - hold on in there. You'll be ok :hugs:
> 
> I'm now really upset having been on the phone to estate agent and workmen for last 45 minutes. The work we thought we were paying for at the house in Bristol hasn't been done and turns out the quote we had was not for what we thought. Am hopping mad, very upset and stressed now and just want to wash my hands of it all :hissy: :cry:

thanks Holly , that sounds like a nightmare, not what you need right now, try not to let it get to you! though prob hard i bet :hugs:


----------



## mummymadness

Glad all is happening now Pip hun (Even if slowly).

Ella sounds lovely Katie the celebration with fireworks sounds splender :) .

Babys quietened down today , Just gonna get doppler and check him .. Hes moved but a bit tooo quiet for my liking.

Hope every ones well ? . xx .


----------



## PixieKitty

Hiya girls :) 
Due date tomorrow and no signs of him arriving on time... lazy boyyy!
How's everyone today? :hugs:


----------



## mummymadness

Hope he comes real soon pixie hun **Hugs**.

If i see that woman post on hot water and bottles out in public again ill bloody scream lol . xx .


----------



## pippam116

what post u on about gemma? :rofl: not long now pixie xx


----------



## LisaM

mummymadness said:


> If i see that woman post on hot water and bottles out in public again ill bloody scream lol . xx .


haha! :rofl:

good luck for due date pixie, im the day after you! x


----------



## Shifter

Thanks pip. have decided i'm going into hiding now. Turning off phone, locking front door. I'm not doing it. I will not do any of this b0ll0cks now. Baby time. I do.not.need.this.stress.

may or may not be online much. just want to shut world out now :cry:

:hugs: to everyone


----------



## LisaM

:hugs: holly x


----------



## lousielou

Oh Shifter, hugs to you too sweetie :hugs: xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## pippam116

:hugs:


----------



## katycam

i want luke here :( :( :(


----------



## beancounter

KatienSam said:


> Its weird how the mothering instinct kicks in - you want to nurse your baby, despite not sleeping much you dont feel really tired, you turn into a machine for caring for baby, you KNOW what is wrong from a cry etc its really amazing!
> 
> 
> xxx

it's funny isn't it? And I was so worried I wouldnt know what to do! And it wall just seems to happen automatically. I hope you got my message about ella, lovely name and congratulations. Give her a kiss for me x

Lots of love to everyone gettinghorrible niggles, i am sure they are doing something and mean bubs are thinking of popping. I didn't get any niggles, i went in to hospital cos I started bleeding, i didn't know I was having contractions till I got hooked up to a machine. And the midwife was 'ooooooooh pretty, you're not going home'. poo. I am such a weirdo. I did have gas and air when I was in established labour (not that they thoguht I was in established labour) it was very more ish and I heartily recommend it :)


----------



## mummymadness

Why you going for a while Holly...

We all get stressed at the end , I guess thats why were all here to support each other through the bad and whingy times hun.


----------



## PixieKitty

Thanks girls :) and :hugs: to you Holly, hope you feel better and stay on with us girls, we're here to support and send cyberhugs :)


----------



## pippam116

just waiting for midwife to pop in, :happydance: 

btw tesco have huggies wipes £1 pack, and lots of offers on nappies just now.


----------



## icculcaz

im baack :) and got soaked.... scarlett now weighs 7lb 11oz :) shes put on just under 1lb in 6 days :)

4got the wine tho :(


----------



## pippam116

congrats to Scarlett, aww bum on the wine!


----------



## mummymadness

Awww shes putting on weight like a trooper good on her :) .

Bummer on the wine , Maybe tommorrow instead ? . x .


----------



## icculcaz

theres always the spar @ end of road :)


----------



## mummymadness

:rofl::rofl:


----------



## pippam116

:rofl:


----------



## pippam116

mw trailing up drive way, back when she checked bubs in 5 or so i guess xx dont miss me too much moooooooooo x


----------



## mummymadness

Oooo will look forward to hear what she says Pip hun . x .


----------



## lousielou

Boo - miserable bloody day huh? where's the sunshine gone??


----------



## icculcaz

the sun shines out my bum but atm im sat on it. sorry :(


good luck pip :)


----------



## lousielou

Have been bouncing on my ball all afternoon, and now my back hurts. Grrr. 

Can you get off your bum so it's sunny tomorrow then please?! :)


----------



## pippam116

:rofl: caz the sun always shines out ur butty :D , babys heart beat fine position at mo : is spot on, lets hope she doesnt turn back to back again :happydance:

till pains get closer together just waiting game, and could be some time, and she not saying much cos doesnt wanna get my hopes up but told me to stay hopeful, have a diff mw number for tonight if anything happens, and she is supposed to be nice so something i guess.


----------



## icculcaz

yay pippa :)

n cant promise owt bout tmz as i got hv comin t moan at me bout my failing spaniels ears.:(


----------



## pippam116

it be pip to you, and if u posh it b philippa :rofl: xx


----------



## icculcaz

ooh i aint posh, i live in doncaster!!!!! :rofl:


----------



## pippam116

either am i my luvly LOL


----------



## icculcaz

ooh any news on that dongly stick thingy?


----------



## tiggertea

icculcaz said:


> ooh any news on that dongly stick thingy?

only i witnessed the initial convo bout this i'd swear we were getting in2 duck with a dick territory..... :lol:


----------



## pippam116

tried to ring me and i missed call, after she called me mr philipp matjumamoojhmahooja lmfao (matmuja) and then rambled a few selective words asking me to call back i havnt cos i need my creidt for caling midwife so i hoping they try again, :)


----------



## pippam116

tiggertea said:


> icculcaz said:
> 
> 
> ooh any news on that dongly stick thingy?
> 
> only i witnessed the initial convo bout this i'd swear we were getting in2 duck with a dick territory..... :lol:Click to expand...

no its the tena lady thing again :rofl: cmoon debs get it right :)


----------



## tiggertea

yup - every pregnant lady's fave phone/internet company....

my goodness, if i thought ud get all those tenas you were talkin bout the other day i'd sign the dotted line myself! :rofl:


----------



## pippam116

i could do with tena now never mind the weekend :rofl:


----------



## MummyCat

lo all.... hope eveyone's doing okay! Thinking of you Pip!!! :hugs:

Update from MW appt. Bubs is now 2/5th's engaged (so most of the way there) and mw said that it may not get any lower than that before labour starts (so it could start any time now) She doesn't think I'll make my due date! 

Got home after doing some shopping and looking at cars to only have a bit of a clearout... of the really really runny variety (sorry tmi!) followed by the beginning of more pains and tightenings! We're going to keep an eye on this as it may be nothing.... but the signs are starting to show!

Hope you all have a nice evening.... I'm off to take bubs for a bubble bath! ;)


----------



## pippam116

ty mummycat, hope this is it for you! xxx


----------



## lousielou

Enjoy your bath (sounds like a plan...!)


----------



## mummymadness

Glad all is ok for sienna pip , And hope its the start soon Mummycat.

Iam of to do my entertaining with my blow your socks of chillie lol, Be back later for gossip :) . xx .


----------



## MummyCat

Ah thanks Pip hun! To be honest.... I really want you to have Sienna before I have my little one! Shall we make that a deal???? ;) You've just been struggling for so long now... it's about time she made an appearance!

Thanks MM... I hope it just means that we don't have long to wait.... cos I can't handle these cramps and pains for many more weeks (I hardly got any sleep last night!) Enjoy your chilli!! :)


----------



## icculcaz

well my fire is lit :)

ooh pip did ya get an alt number for tmob u gotta ring or is it cmr services???


----------



## pippam116

mummycat im not one to hold a grudge u can go first if u want, but ne time soon would b nice if ur listening sienna :hugs: 

caz- it said can i give tmobile a call back, lol that good or wa?


----------



## jms895

icculcaz said:


> thats cool :)
> 
> 
> suppose id better get dressed......
> 
> 
> ooh n i know what ya mean about the teeny baby clothes.... scarletts just growing into newborn size..... the prem Baby clothes are getting short on the sleeves...
> 
> thought id post a pic o missy today wearing her new teeny weeny cardi that was knitted 4 her :)

So cute!!


----------



## amara-arena

evening girlies.. how are we all tonight??


----------



## icculcaz

cust services..... 
 08009565000 free from a landline Press option 2 in the first menu, then option 1 again and then enter the mobile number your enquiring about. or u tried putting ur bb sim into phone n dial using that? or is the mob sim and bb sim same1?


----------



## Dani_b

good evening all


----------



## lousielou

Evening :)


----------



## pippam116

mobile sim and dongle diff sims


----------



## jojo1974

hey ladies av i missed owt good , (to many pages to catch up on lol)


----------



## icculcaz

use ur dongle. if you got no credit u can still contact cust services... dunno prompts tho :( just stay quiet... at a guess


----------



## jms895

Evening ladies, gosh 20 pages since this morning when i went out!!
Pip :hugs:
Rach - congrats need to find the thread!
Mummy cat hope its not long for you now!
Cricket - I need to watch the news and catch up on what the hell has happened!
You lot talking about food again!
Will post some nursery pics soon only carpet to hoover as bits all over as new and curtains to put up
Been shopping and I am now officially a GG cup :shock: f*** me!!!
Sorry If I have missed anyone I had a lot to catch up on! xxxxxx
:hugs: to all


----------



## icculcaz

gg cup..... woohoo!!! i wanna get measured up properly but m&s cry when i ask em to.as they dont have anything over a g. bah


----------



## pippam116

get them done in evans,


----------



## Dani_b

i need to get measured up too but cant get any from M&S as like caz need bigger than G and seeing as i cant drive as not insured to drive OH car i cant get to anywhere. have tried the guide in simply yours but its wrong lol


----------



## icculcaz

pippam116 said:


> get them done in evans,

evans' back sizes are too big 4 me :( im now a 36 back. and they only went up to a g last time i went in. waaaaaaaaaaah.


----------



## icculcaz

that guides crap. i use simply yours n naturally close.co.uk for my bras. not bad prices 4 a couple o tents.


----------



## jms895

Nursery pics https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-third-trimester/105972-nursery-almost-done.html#post1655649 I am so proud of my little project :D


----------



## jms895

How are you now Pip? xx


----------



## pippam116

im not too bad jade, propped up with really messed up tightenings, they dunno what theyre doing lol u ok? cant see ur pics cant view links im not 18 lmfao


----------



## icculcaz

aww thats lovely jade :) im sulkin now as not got a nursery :( have t make do when we swap rooms with kyra in summer as we puttin both girls in the big bedroom when scarletts bigger.


----------



## icculcaz

b lucky pip. wish i could pass 4 under 18 lol


----------



## pippam116

lmfao, i dont look it :rofl: more wishful thinking :)


----------



## icculcaz

know that feeling... im now 30+ and could cry :( 


gonna abuse my olay when i go in the bath in a bit once kyra has decided to get out of it....


----------



## jms895

I am a pig and just posted a thread on my eating habits I am a greedy fat whale and cant stop it :blush: LMAO
Kebab and chips next, note also had a flapjack and a big mac meal earlier :blush:
Who is gonna pop next then? :D


----------



## aurora32

Grrrrr!!

Got tightenings and pains, been on and off since this yesterday but more intense since this afternoon, so not sure if this is the start of things or just another set of niggles sent to test me, although if i sneeze or move it sets of another pain so im hopeful.

Hope everyone else is ok, hope your niggles are a sign of things to come too Mummy cat.

:hug::hug::hug:


----------



## jms895

Good luck Claire that this is it hun :hugs: xxx


----------



## icculcaz

oh kebab mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## icculcaz

wouldnt it b fnny if about 5 of u went into labour @ same time?


----------



## aurora32

Thanks Jade and your Nursey Pics are lovely its really nice.


:hug::hug::hug:


----------



## jms895

Thanks Claire

Caz, I will be happy if he waits till 38 weeks. But my original EDD and LMP date was 2nd April so really I am 35 weeks 5 days according to my calculations, you never know though :shrug:
Term tomorrow according to MW! :wohoo:


----------



## pippam116

come on claire, we need another bubs, im silently but loudly hoping its gunna b it soon, my tummy doesnt feel like my own lol, xxxxx


----------



## jms895

Oh its got to be Pip or Claire next!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## lousielou

I think I'm going to hang on a while yet...

Anyway, am off to watch a DVD in bed I think. My back is killing me from the sodding birthing ball of torture, and Bubs is really rooting his little head down deep. I keep thinking I'm going to wet my pants!! Am going to brave the horrors of Ikea tomorrow - Eeeeek!

Night ladies :)


----------



## aurora32

every time i move it sets off a period type cramp this surely cant be bh gone on too long now, its making me feel like i need to go to the loo, bowels wise sorry tmi everytime it happens.

:hug::hug:


----------



## pippam116

same time claire shall we go for it :rofl: im having constant light cramping it picks ups gets worse have a fart dies down then im keeled over with another, doing me bleeding head in :lol:


----------



## aurora32

pippam116 said:


> same time claire shall we go for it :rofl: im having constant light cramping it picks ups gets worse have a fart dies down then im keeled over with another, doing me bleeding head in :lol:

:rofl: i know exactly what you mean, its flippin ridiculous, :rofl:wish it would decide one way or another.



:hug::hug:


----------



## jms895

Come on Pip and Claire lets see some action

I cant move I am so full after another pig out :blush:


----------



## jojo1974

hi all again i nip on ere go for a wee and oh jumps on and takes over lol , hows everyone carnt keep up ?


----------



## jms895

Not bad thanks you Jojo? x


----------



## jojo1974

love your nursery jade wish i ad one :)


----------



## pippam116

u making me hungry jade i burnt my dinner was fafifng about and forgot what time it was, not bothered cos sick of shitting lol


----------



## jojo1974

lol pip


----------



## jms895

Lol wish I could keep going loo

Jojo thanks, you got other kids though havnt you? They sharing?


----------



## jojo1974

at the min my daughters at the boyfriends (long story ) so only got my lad ere but darent do owt incase she comes back home , im going to av bubs with us for a bit and see how it goes ,


----------



## jms895

Bubs will be in my room for at least 3 month anyway in moses 

I need to go in bath cant be bothered to move! :lol:


----------



## jojo1974

as any of you got one of them video monitors intercom things ? , iv just ad a lovely soak in bath could of dropped to sleep lol


----------



## jms895

No just a normal monitor

I need a nice soak, will move in a mo! :lol:


----------



## jojo1974

i cba to do owt at min x


----------



## pippam116

im waiting for dh to come home, then im gonna try n get some sleep i may be back by mid morning lol


----------



## jojo1974

hope it all happens really soon pip x


----------



## pippam116

likewise hun xxx


----------



## pippam116

everything has stepped up a notch, though not any more regular, oh feck i wish i could see the light at the end of the tunnel, im stomping round groaning, not in agony but feck brings back memories, i hope this is over by the morning :rofl: ( gotta laugh or i go loop the fooking loop dh trying to get back asap but minutes feel like hours right now)


xx

everything is crossed except my legs


----------



## aurora32

aww pip, what a stubborn little madam she is but if she is still back to back that could be whats slowing things down for you as my first was a bloody slow one cos of that



:hug::hug::hug:


----------



## mummymadness

Jade your nusery is fab hun :) , Wish i got to do one again there the fun part :).

Glad every ones getting pains and tightenings we need another baby tommorrow lol :).

My entertaining went well, They only just left ... CHilli was super duper spicy and went nice with jackets :).

Im still calm no pains at all, Very strange but i aint complaining lol . xxxx .


----------



## pippam116

ta mm, actually when everyone has said hope they get worse its been incouraging now its like nooooooooo arghhhhhhhhhhhhh , i want dh here now just been on phone crying for him to get back, try telling him it aint worse just constant and he wont listen lol just says ok i be there in a mo. sofa all sheeted up and covered and midwife on speed dial.


----------



## jms895

Ahhh pip just got out bath, hope your ok hun!? xx

Logging off soon so text me if I you need someone to chat to until DH gets back :hugs:


----------



## mummymadness

Im online for a bit longer hun , I will try keep you from thinking about it (Allthow i warn you im slightly phsycotic at times lol) . xxx .


----------



## pippam116

:lol: i find it easier to stay on here than pace round cos i just end up flapping, i swear to god if this goes no where im so not gonna cope :rofl: its got to be it, i keep thinking what if then tell meself to shurrup cos its gotta be, just said to aurora if its same tomorrow im going in to get checked proply, ill be fooked by then if been like it all night :D


----------



## mummymadness

Positive vibes, You aint gonna be like this tommorrow because you will be holding sienna :) :) . xx .


----------



## aurora32

pippam116 said:


> :lol: i find it easier to stay on here than pace round cos i just end up flapping, i swear to god if this goes no where im so not gonna cope :rofl: its got to be it, i keep thinking what if then tell meself to shurrup cos its gotta be, just said to aurora if its same tomorrow im going in to get checked proply, ill be fooked by then if been like it all night :D

If you are still going in the morning u better go get checked madam, thats an order :rofl::rofl: just in case the bk to bk thing holding things up, i know im sounding bossy :blush:, just concerned is all.....:hugs:

:hug:


----------



## pippam116

:cry:
:cry::cry:

ok , i do as im told, dont think i can sit here much more :hissy:


----------



## aurora32

pippam116 said:


> :cry:
> :cry::cry:
> 
> ok , i do as im told, dont think i can sit here much more :hissy:

awww :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:
wasnt meaning to be bossy :blush: just concerned and worried that you are in so much pain.


----------



## MummyCat

heya....

Fab nursery Jade!! Worth all the hard work!

Pip hun I agree wih Claire... get yourself seen to if Sienna hasn't arrived tomorrow. Claire hun i hope those cramps and BH turn into the real deal! Mine have eased a little since my bath (DH is so disappointed... he's ready to meet his little baby now!)

xx


----------



## pippam116

claire u never bossy ;) ur opinion v appropriate, im gunna log off need to walk cant sit ne more, cant see much slepe happening so i may be back later if i can .. will txt u hun xx :hugs: all


----------



## aurora32

pippam116 said:


> claire u never bossy ;) ur opinion v appropriate, im gunna log off need to walk cant sit ne more, cant see much slepe happening so i may be back later if i can .. will txt u hun xx :hugs: all

Im here or at the end of my phne if you need me hunn, hope it all steps up a gear for you but if it hasnt by morning you get to hospital or get mw out if nothing else to be on the safe side.

:hug::hug:


----------



## Dani_b

pip hope baby arrives soon for you


----------



## aurora32

nn Girls, see you all in the morning, and hope there will be a little Pip by then.


:hug::hug:


----------



## mummymadness

NN ladies , Sorry i dissapered pip .... Computer froze arghhhh .

Hope sienna is here by morning , Hope every one sleeps well. xxx .


----------



## jms895

Morning ladies!!

Well I have been up since 4.30am :hissy: shattered but could not sleep had a few hicks and been the loo again, thats 4 times in 2 days! Good for me.....

Was thinking and could not sleep..... mum had bought baby some hats and a some little boots a while ago and I had put them somewehre and could not find the buggers and needed to find the NOW to put in the nursery you know how it is when you start nesting and get a bit OCDish, well I have now found em :lol: thank god. feel better now

Out for lunch with some friends at noon so may walk dog before that, go see my grandma and wash and dry last lot of baby clothes :D I have had a very productive few days and am pleased. But I have ALOT of cleaning to do now...... :blush: not enough hours in the day when your chatting on BnB

Pip I hope you are ok and please please go to the hospital if Sienna is not here this morning, you need to get checked over hun :hugs: xxxxxxxxxxxxx thinking of you


----------



## jms895

Oh by the way.................... full term today!! :D
:wohoo: :wohoo:


----------



## lousielou

Yay Jade - congratulations!

How are you feeling this morning Pip...? xx


----------



## jms895

Morning Lucy! Hows you?


----------



## jms895

Lucy seeing as its March..... do yo have a text buddy?


----------



## lousielou

I'm good thank you- slept very well, apart from OH humming in his sleep (very odd!!) No, I don't have a text buddy.... Loner :(


----------



## jms895

Good good!

Well if you want me to take your number if you go into labour I can update the others? Up to you hun, personal message me if you want :hugs:

Just text Pip it eased off around 3am so she managed to get a bit of sleep, she said she will get checked out later, she better or there will be trouble Pip I am sure you will feel the wrath from all of us!! :grr: we are worried so make sure you get seen!! :hugs:


----------



## lousielou

Yes Pip, do make sure you get check out. sending lots of love xx


----------



## jms895

Just look at the state of my woofer!! Life of bloody riley! :rofl:

She is so big (about 8 stone) she takes up the whole sofa nearly!
 



Attached Files:







Photo082.jpg
File size: 14.6 KB
Views: 7


----------



## beancounter

hahaha look at your dog!!
Hope pip gets sorted out :hugs:
and everyone else is well. Finn is feeding every two and a half hours now, woohoo :D thats an extra half hour of sleep for meeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## LisaM

morning everyone! :hi:

jade, nursery looks lovely, really like the changing station you have! (and the dog is cute too!)
pip, hope you are ok. catching up on lastnights pages i really thought you would have sienna by this morning! good luck x
:hugs: for everyone else.

i cannot believe it snowed here last night! pretty heavy but its all going away now. 

1 day left till due date :wohoo: - have a feeling i will go overdue though :cry:


----------



## jms895

Lisa wow one day to due date!!!! 

Bean how are you hun! :hugs:


----------



## katycam

Morning Morning Morning :)

Hope you are all doing ok? Bean has hiccups again!! He always seems to have them!

Happy Term Jade :) Im term tomorrow woooo!!


----------



## jms895

Morning Katy, oooh term tomorrow its so exciting!

How you today?


----------



## MummyCat

Morning!

Congrats on Term Jade.... awesome puppy dawg! :)
Hope that Pip is okay! :hugs:
Morning Lousielou, Katy, Bean and Lisa! Hope you're all well!!

Well I had no sleep thanks to awful cramps/irregular contractions! Fell asleep at 6ish eventually and got up now at 9am! Just going to go have a bath! I really hope this is not what I have to look forward to for weeks to come! *sigh*

Anyone seen Debz around lately? Hope all is okay chick!


----------



## katycam

Im ok thanks Jade how about you?


----------



## tiggertea

morning ladies!

jade - congrats on term! :hugs: and that woofer really knows a good thing when she's on to it - don't think i look that comfy lying in bed!!!!

anyone heard from pip? poor thing seems to have been really suffering! :( hope she's ok!



well, i spent a large portion of last night in hospital..... not baby related though (thankfully!) remember i was moaning (constantly) bout my cough and cold etc the past few days? Well it got to the point last night where I couldn't breathe - well i was going through the motions but didn't feel like i was getting the air that was entering my lungs (if that makes any sense!) and the pains in my tummy muscles were horrible from the coughing and being sick. So I was packed off to hosp by mum and hubby :blush:

They reckon it's a "relapse" of the asthma (didn't know that was possible!) i had as a child and possibly the beginning of a chest infection :hissy: all i need a coupla weeks before bub is due to arrive hehehe, so they packed me off home with antibiotics, paracetamol and an inhaler - so if there's a rattle around the thread every now and then it's just me and my mountain of pills! hehe

didn't text my buddies as it was middle of the night and didn't want to wake anyone on the off chance they were actually having a GOOD nights sleep for a change! hehehe

hope everyone else is well :hugs:


----------



## MummyCat

As if my magic.... she appears! :happydance:

Ah hun...hope you're okay! Sorry to hear about your chest infection and onset of asthma! But great that you got seen to and sorted! :hugs:


----------



## jojo1974

hi ladies iv just watched a women giving birth on tele and cried my eyes out lol , hows everyone today


----------



## katycam

:hugs: debz


----------



## tiggertea

I'm not so bad now.... just kinda wheezy, but feel alot better just knowing what's wrong - think i was kinda scared to get it seen to to be honest - just in case it was more serious/ baby related :blush:


----------



## katycam

jojo1974 said:


> hi ladies iv just watched a women giving birth on tele and cried my eyes out lol , hows everyone today

lol i watched that sex education programme a while back and was sick when they showed the birth!!


----------



## jojo1974

awww hope you feel better soon debz :hugs: , yay for term jade :happydance:


----------



## MummyCat

Morning Jojo... I've done that too recently :)

Debz... I bet you were hun! That's always been my issue! I hate not knowing what's wrong! Hope all goes well now until little one decides to make an appearance! ;)


----------



## jojo1974

it was a home birth and went really well just carnt believe how emotional i got


----------



## Shifter

Congrats on term Jade.

:hugs: Debz. I had asthma as a kid too and hubby has always had it. I was concerned about it coming back in pregnancy, it's quite common because of diminished lung capacity near the end. Not nice, but at least you know what's what now :hugs:

I'm a bit chirpier this morning, exhausted from the stress yesterday though, I cried so much :cry: I was worried about what effect the stress might have on bubs and woke up at about 3.30am feeling really weird, bump felt different and I was worried I'd got bubs riled up enough to turn breech or something! But all feels normal again now. Getting niggles and I have my "funny feeling" again this morning... it probably means pip, Claire and/or Cath are having their LOs though :rofl:

Andy went off to work reluctantly, he thinks it'll start today and doesn't want to miss anything! Said he wants to be with me right from the start :cloud9: bless him. I sent him off though and told him nothing's going to happen today.


----------



## tiggertea

thanks ladies! :hugs:


----------



## katycam

Glad you are feeling better today Shifter. I worry about how stress affects the baby too, im always getting stressed out about luke.


----------



## tiggertea

aw holly - why do all the stressful things happen right when it's most inconvenient?! like when it's just about time for you to have baby!? :grr: glad you're a bit happier today though! Bless Andy for being a worrier! It's great when the menfolk want to be so involved. I'm sure if he could read all these posts tho, he'd know you're not gonna wait too long after things start before you call him home :winkwink:


----------



## jojo1974

awwww :hug: to you all this pregnancy business is hard work :cry:


----------



## jms895

Fine thanks Katy!

Mummy cat :hugs: hun sorry to hear you are cramping alot, but its all progress xx

Debz bless you take it easy and have a rest xx :hugs:


----------



## katycam

No one told me how hard pregnancy was going to be!!
Im definately not going to do it again, i always said i wanted at least 2 kids but im going to settle with the one!


----------



## jojo1974

i always wanted just the one , whoops on my 3rd now lol


----------



## jms895

:rofl: Katy bet you change your mind and forget all this stuff when bubs is here :hugs:


----------



## jms895

jojo1974 said:


> i always wanted just the one , whoops on my 3rd now lol

:rofl: seeee Katy!

Jo jo had 3 so cant be that bad! :D


----------



## jojo1974

got to say this as been my worst pregnancy or that theres to much of a gap and i blocked the other 2 out :rofl: but each pregnancy is different so you might go on to av another and get no probs at all xxxx


----------



## katycam

Hahaha i'll probably end up with a whole football team!! :rofl:
I wanted to start on beans nursery today but suprise suprise im sat watching jeremy kyle with my laptop on my lap!!


----------



## jojo1974

lol katy i watch the repeat of jeremy at dinner time x


----------



## jms895

I am watching Jeremy K too, not watched it for ages!! :lol:


----------



## katycam

cousins eewwwwww!!


----------



## jms895

:rofl: they make me piss on this programme!


----------



## jojo1974

right going now xxxxx will catch you all later xxx


----------



## katycam

bye jo xxx

I cant believe people would want to go on that show! Make me laugh my head off!


----------



## tiggertea

any word on lolly and rebecca? they doing ok?


----------



## Shifter

Debz - hmm... *ponders idea of Andy reading this thread*... wonder if I'll need to call him home today? Very niggly.

Well I'm currently listening to my birthing playlist, lots of lovely relaxing music. Mum has taken cat to vet for his post-sickness check up for me as am way too tired and niggly. The music is helping. Might have a lie down though.


----------



## Shifter

tiggertea said:


> any word on lolly and rebecca? they doing ok?

They were just waiting to be discharged first thing this morning :D


----------



## tiggertea

oooooh holly! more niggles! hopefully they progress for you! :hugs: (I think this is the only time EVER you can actually WISH people uncomfort and be thanked for it! :rofl:) and you never know, Andy might just be a bit of a mystic meg (can't think of a male version!) himself and arrive home without you calling him after you saying that! :lol:

Thanks for the update on lolly!


----------



## beancounter

I feel great jade, thanks for asking, itsreally sunny and we are waiting for the MW and hoping she comes early so we can take a walk to the common and look at the ducks. 

Debz, i hope you tell your MW she's a horrendous bellend for not taking your cough seriously yesterday! 

Hoep you are popping one out this evening holly :D

and YAY for lolly getting home. 
I have to go stick some munkie stickers on me wall now :D :D


----------



## Shifter

You never know Debz, you never know. But I think a phone call would go down well anyway!

Cat back from vet, he's fine, very alert and healthy looking. Was free too, always nice :D mum now hoovering around my lazy arse! Will go and be as sociable as I can.

ttfn ladies
xxx


----------



## tiggertea

oh i will bean, i will! (If I see her again - my next appt isn't til after my due date, which i don't think consultant thinks I'll get to!)
had been considering another strongly worded letter too! We shall see! lol

glad you're feeling bright and breezy hun - Finn will like a trip to see the ducks i'm sure! :D


----------



## katycam

I havent been to the common in ages Bean, i think the last time was two years ago when the fair was there, just after id met luke :)
Have fun x


----------



## jms895

Ohhh Holly wonder if things are starting? :D


----------



## jms895

Glad you are ok Bean :hugs:
Holly thanks for the update on Lolly x


----------



## Phoenix

tiggertea said:


> oooooh holly! more niggles! hopefully they progress for you! :hugs: (I think this is the only time EVER you can actually WISH people uncomfort and be thanked for it! :rofl:) and you never know, Andy might just be a bit of a mystic meg (can't think of a male version!)

Russel Grant? Large chap who used to read the horoscopes in the papers on GMTV (before it was called GMTV) and interpret them for the unwashed masses.


----------



## katycam

Hey Phoenix :) How are you today?


----------



## LisaM

afternoon everyone! :hi: 

well i was going to go out and get some clary sage oil but the snow has just come on really heavy and i have been told not to go out by OH! so instead i took some pics of the baby's room and was going to try and post them on here, hope no one minds? i will try it now x


----------



## jms895

Snow??!! Ehhh. Its sunny like June here :D

Hi Lisa, hope you get your clary sage sorted.

Morning Phoenix

Right am off to straighten my hair, catch up later after I have been to lunch! byeeeee


----------



## katycam

Hope you have a nice lunch Jade :)

Oooh Lisa post the pictures!


----------



## LisaM

went with the whole i love my bear theme as we dont know if its a boy or girl. here they are - 











x


----------



## Phoenix

katycam said:


> Hey Phoenix :) How are you today?

Not bad thanks.

Usual problem though of having to be at work, when I'd much rather be at home so that I'm there right from the beginning if anything happens. :hissy:

I know that OH will call me as soon as she's sure that it's the real thing, and I'm only about 20 mins from home anyway, but that doesn't stop me wishing I could be right there.

Of course, if things happen overnight, or over the weekend, I'll be there anyway, but there's that part of me that feels it'll start while I'm at work (wishful thinking perhaps?), and that I won't be there for her right at the beginning.


----------



## katycam

Lisa that is gorgeous :) I bet you cant wait for baby to complete the room now!


----------



## mummymadness

Morning ladies ...

Hope all the aches and pains for you all means we will see some of theese babies appear :).

Jade congrats on term :).

Lisa nursery is very lovely hun looks cosy and snug :) .

Had hectic morning and now rushing around lol, Got to get laylas dinner then off to school for her.
Finnleys fell asleep in his ball pit lol lol . x .


----------



## katycam

Phoenix said:


> katycam said:
> 
> 
> Hey Phoenix :) How are you today?
> 
> Not bad thanks.
> 
> Usual problem though of having to be at work, when I'd much rather be at home so that I'm there right from the beginning if anything happens. :hissy:
> 
> I know that OH will call me as soon as she's sure that it's the real thing, and I'm only about 20 mins from home anyway, but that doesn't stop me wishing I could be right there.
> 
> Of course, if things happen overnight, or over the weekend, I'll be there anyway, but there's that part of me that feels it'll start while I'm at work (wishful thinking perhaps?), and that I won't be there for her right at the beginning.Click to expand...

:hug: As long as she doesnt have a super quick labour im sure you will be able to get back there asap. 

My OH is beside himself because he cant be here until baby is over a month old. I cant even begin to imagine how hard it is for him, im finding it hard enough to get used to but at least i have my family around me to help. He has noone.


----------



## mummymadness

Ooooooo single digits for me now ..... Yayyyyy .......


----------



## katycam

mummymadness said:


> Ooooooo single digits for me now ..... Yayyyyy .......

:happydance: yay congrats :)


----------



## LisaM

thanks Katy, yeah just waiting for the baby now!! 

congrats MM! 

im sure you will be home in plenty of time when it happens phoenix


----------



## beancounter

katycam said:


> I havent been to the common in ages Bean, i think the last time was two years ago when the fair was there, just after id met luke :)
> Have fun x

i live near the common- we moved deliberately, as I don't drive and I wanted to be able to take my peanut somewhere nice and green.. so I have been waiting 9 months for this walk, and the midwife hasn't been :hissy:. I'm sure she said she was coming. I hope i haven't imagined it. It's very possible, I have a sodden sponge for a brain and I have tired myself out sticking up munkies anyway. I don't like the arrangement either, so I am going to have to re do them. Should have done it weeks ago!


----------



## katycam

beancounter said:


> katycam said:
> 
> 
> I havent been to the common in ages Bean, i think the last time was two years ago when the fair was there, just after id met luke :)
> Have fun x
> 
> i live near the common- we moved deliberately, as I don't drive and I wanted to be able to take my peanut somewhere nice and green.. so I have been waiting 9 months for this walk, and the midwife hasn't been :hissy:. I'm sure she said she was coming. I hope i haven't imagined it. It's very possible, I have a sodden sponge for a brain and I have tired myself out sticking up munkies anyway. I don't like the arrangement either, so I am going to have to re do them. Should have done it weeks ago!Click to expand...

I hope she comes soon for you so you can get out :)
Where abouts do you live? Lukes parents live in Bassett and its not a massive walk to the common from there, whereas im in woolston right by the shore which is nice to be able to go for walks with the dogs, and bean when he arrives :)


----------



## Shifter

:hugs: Phoenix. Nothing much to report.

:hi: Gemma. Congrats on single digits!


----------



## Logiebear

I love walks with bubs, not able to go far right now as still recovering from the section and infection but it's lovely to go for a stroll with a pram! Hope you get out soon hun xxx


----------



## claire-lou

Hoping this is the real thing Holly

Love the nursery Lisa

Congrats MM

Hope you are feeling better soon Tiggertea

Any news on Pip?

Been shopping this morning and mum has treated me to a new top for after babies born so I'm feeling quite happy, Just wish he would get a move on now.

I am however a little cross at british Gymnastics. I'm an assistant coach at a club and have still been attending although have been doing most of the coaching from side lines for past few weeks. But British Gymnastics have now decided that I need a first aid course under my belt along with the 3 courses I've already been on so far this year (child protection etc.) Bear in mind I'm a nurse but they aren't happy with this and I need to do the first aid course. Which I'm now doing tonight. 39 WEEKS PREGNANT I CAN'T EVEN SEE MY FEET!!! So I'm trying to look on the positive side so not to stress bubs out hopefully all that bending over and chest compressions will set something off. 

Soz ladies Rant over. xx


----------



## Phoenix

claire-lou said:


> Bear in mind I'm a nurse but they aren't happy with this and I need to do the first aid course.

:saywhat: :dohh:

In entirely unrelated news, I've just had a 24" widescreen monitor placed on my desk. :happydance:


----------



## katycam

Nice one phoenix! What do you do for work?


----------



## Phoenix

katycam said:


> Nice one phoenix! What do you do for work?

I'm a computer programmer.

I've decided I want one of these at home...


----------



## HannahGraceee

Hiya March Mummies? 
How are you all feeling today? :hugs:


----------



## katycam

No one has popped yet today, so much for our one a day theory... i suppose we are only half way through the day though so still time....


----------



## LisaM

:hi: everyone im back :yipee:

snow stopped so i went out and got my clary sage oil. had read how people said it stinks and it does but i think i quite like the smell!! so going to run a bath in a bit and put some in and see how it goes! x


----------



## icculcaz

happy due date to me :rofl: hows it goin ladies? im mid clean atm.... not making a dent. waaaaaaaaaaah. got hv comin t moan @ me later bout my lack of milkiness as i missed her yesterday.


----------



## LisaM

:hi: caz. i know, cant believe its your due date today and Scarlett is already 21 days old!


----------



## katycam

Hey caz, happy due date :rofl: i dont mind taking your due date and popping today instead!!


----------



## icculcaz

ok katy u can have it, as i dont need it :)


----------



## katycam

Lol ta :)
Hows scarlett doing today?
Hmmm im hungry....dunno what to have for lunch??


----------



## icculcaz

atm scarletts laid on her back, with a bottle in her mouth...... (my fave position :) ) 
hmmm lunch.... i had a paste sarnie again.... excitin huh? hows u


----------



## tiggertea

Phoenix said:


> tiggertea said:
> 
> 
> oooooh holly! more niggles! hopefully they progress for you! :hugs: (I think this is the only time EVER you can actually WISH people uncomfort and be thanked for it! :rofl:) and you never know, Andy might just be a bit of a mystic meg (can't think of a male version!)
> 
> Russel Grant? Large chap who used to read the horoscopes in the papers on GMTV (before it was called GMTV) and interpret them for the unwashed masses.Click to expand...

I'm too young to remember life pre-GMTV :rofl:

nah, only messin - I remember him.... and it was TVAM or something wasn't it?!
I still prefer to think of a masculine mystic meg tho..... :rofl: :lol:


----------



## beancounter

mwah. no MW and its started to rain. apparently the health visitor is coming today too. not even sure if they are separate people or not. barely sure which day it is, to be honest. Shall get back to resticking my munkies.


----------



## Phoenix

tiggertea said:


> Phoenix said:
> 
> 
> Russel Grant? Large chap who used to read the horoscopes in the papers on GMTV (before it was called GMTV) and interpret them for the unwashed masses.
> 
> I'm too young to remember life pre-GMTV :rofl:
> 
> nah, only messin - I remember him.... and it was TVAM or something wasn't it?!Click to expand...

Yep, TV-AM.


> I still prefer to think of a masculine mystic meg tho..... :rofl: :lol:

Yeah, that's a much better mental image than Russell Grant. :rofl:


----------



## mummymadness

:hi: Holly .. Hoep your feeling better .

Happy dute date Caz soo surreal Scarlett is 21 days allready .

So jelous of all them allready able to take prams for walks , I wanna go for a walk with the pram :) .


xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## PixieKitty

Hiyaa girls :) hope you're all well!
Am being very lazy and am using Dan's ps3 to come online and chat :blush: 
Making up for it later by waddling off to band practice, and then to my dads, in the hope a gentle waddle will kick start something :lol:


----------



## LisaM

good luck pixie! hope it works

MM i just setup my pram today and i so want to use it as well!! cant wait x

:hugs: bean i hope MW/HV shows up soon x


----------



## tiggertea

lovely nursery lisa!

phoenix :hugs: i'm sure ur lovely OH appreciates how desperate u r to be there ;)
and 24" monitor - VERY nice.... chain it to your desk so the minions don't nab it while you're off!

congrats on single digits gemma! put a doll of layla's in the pram all wrapped up..... take that for a "practice" walk! :lol:
mines still in the shop til bub either arrives or is almost here.... 


bean - munkie wall stickers?! i wanna see!!!!

pixie - if the gentle waddle doesn't work the music might!!!


----------



## icculcaz

i wanna c munkies too!


----------



## mummymadness

Lol good thinking debz ...

Gonna put batterys in the rocker/vibrating chair tonight :) . Iv got this far im sure the rest of the days can go quick . xxxx .


----------



## PixieKitty

:rofl: 
He loves practice, especially the drums, can tell he's gonna be just as looney as me and mine already :D
When they play well he bops up and down, left and right, when they mess up he digs me in the ribs and pushes his arms forward. A little critic :D


----------



## Shifter

24" monitor eh Phoenix? Lucky you. I agree with Debz, chain it down so it doesn't go for a walk while you're on paternity! I wouldn't object to having one of those at home, but perhaps there are more pressing financial concerns atm? :rofl:


----------



## tiggertea

this is getting ridiculous! :rofl:

hmmmmmmm i think i'm gonna go make some cake/buns/something super-tasty.......
hope i have the ingredients in!!


pixie - a little drummer on your hands in a few years then?! :)


----------



## Phoenix

tiggertea said:


> phoenix :hugs: i'm sure ur lovely OH appreciates how desperate u r to be there ;)

Yeah, I know. 



> and 24" monitor - VERY nice.... chain it to your desk so the minions don't nab it while you're off!

It's ok, the only minion likely to steal it has one of his own now anyway :rofl:


----------



## katycam

im going to make some more fairy cakes this afternoon i think, to keep me entertained for a while!


----------



## Phoenix

Shifter said:


> 24" monitor eh Phoenix? Lucky you. I agree with Debz, chain it down so it doesn't go for a walk while you're on paternity! I wouldn't object to having one of those at home, but perhaps there are more pressing financial concerns atm? :rofl:

Yeah. Besides, if I'm getting a desktop-replacement laptop, it seems daft to get a shiny great monitor for my pc in the office, don't you think?

Especilly when it's 1/3 the cost of the 17" laptop I've got my eye on...:blush:

Maybe a birthday present to myself.:rofl:


----------



## icculcaz

aaargh im still heeeeeeeeeere.


----------



## katycam

Just to let you all know Pip is ok, baby is back to back again, said she is hoping baby turns once in active labour. She is seeing midwife again tomorrow so fingers crossed :)
She said to say :hugs: to anyone that need them and gl to anyone in labour!!


----------



## LisaM

well i just had a soak in my bath with the clary sage and rubbed some on my bump when i got out. i reallly like the smell of it *weird* :shrug:

if anything starts to happen i will let you all know (although i am not convinced it will!) x


----------



## LisaM

katycam said:


> Just to let you all know Pip is ok, baby is back to back again, said she is hoping baby turns once in active labour. She is seeing midwife again tomorrow so fingers crossed :)
> She said to say :hugs: to anyone that need them and gl to anyone in labour!!

glad she is feeling ok xx


----------



## katycam

LisaM said:


> well i just had a soak in my bath with the clary sage and rubbed some on my bump when i got out. i reallly like the smell of it *weird* :shrug:
> 
> if anything starts to happen i will let you all know (although i am not convinced it will!) x

Good luck :) What is clary sage? Ive heard a few people mention it but i have no idea what it is or what its meant to do!?


----------



## LisaM

its an oil you can use for massage or put it in the bath. people say it brings on labour but really its just another one of those old wives tales i think like sex and eating pineapple!

im willing to give anything a try so fingers crossed!


----------



## Shifter

You all right Debz?!

Lisa - I like the smell of clary sage too. Had some in my stash of oils for ages, now I have a good excuse to use it. It's not such an old wives tale, it really does cause muscles to contract and carries warnings on most bottles not to use in pregnancy because of this (it' safe at the end though, obviously!). And sex, well semen really does contain prostaglandin, which softens the cervix. But I think with all of these things they will only help if your body is already about ready. And I've never come across any scientific basis for the pineapple or spicy food ones.

Well folks, I have been feeling funny all day. Had a few tightenings this afternoon, but not regular yet. Will keep you posted.


----------



## LisaM

well i hope it does work fo me holly! i have had a few _slight_ pains/tightenings since then but its only been an hour since i used it so not sure if i am just imagining it - only time will tell i guess!

hope your tightenings keep going for you x


----------



## tiggertea

thanks for the update on pip!

hmmmmm, i dunno holly - i've turned into a regular little cliched homemaker lately - all i wanna seem to do is bake yummy (but bad for me!) cakes! :rofl: made some buns and waiting n em to cool so i can put chocolate icing on :blush:
sounds like your niggles are staying put holly - maybe andy will get a few days off work sooner than he thinks?


gd luck with the clary sage lisa! :)


----------



## katycam

Where can you get it from?


----------



## LisaM

i got mine in holland and barrett today. got clary sage oil and lavender oil for £12.28 which i thought was alright!


----------



## katycam

oooh i shall have a look :)


----------



## aurora32

Afternoon Girls,

Just got back from a morning in hospital after a night of horrendous pain and then a headache with violent sickness this morning, baby is ok and they think still head down and my bp was ok so again have been sent home with pain killers, say im in early labour but just to wait it out and have got my induction brought forward to this friday, didnt do today as too busy 6 ppl in ahead of me.
Still getting pains and tightenings but not regular at all at the moment so just a waiting game to see which comes first, natural or induced.

Hope everyone else is ok :hugs::hugs: to those that need


:hug::hug::hug:


----------



## katycam

:hugs: thats good news about induction being brought forward, hopefully that scares bubs into making an appearance before friday!! :)


----------



## tiggertea

2 days til baby's here (if you don't go sooner!) - that's some good news Claire! :hugs: you've really been suffering this past little while :(


----------



## LisaM

:hugs: wow friday thats so soon! hope it happens before then for you x


----------



## Shifter

:hugs: Claire, I hope you go naturally before Friday.


----------



## aurora32

Since the 11th feb when i first went into hosp with hi bp its been one thing after another, so glad there is finally light at the end of the tunnel


:hug:


----------



## LisaM

holly, mind if i ask you a quick question about the clary sage?

how often can I or should I use it as a massage oil on my bump?

thanks, you seem to know about this kinda stuff! xx


----------



## Shifter

Lisa - you can use it as often as you like, as long as it is suitably diluted. Did you buy it already in a base oil or is it an essential oil? If it's not diluted already you need to mix a few drops per 100ml of base oil - which can be almond oil, olive oil, anything like that.

I think Claire (Aurora) actually knows more about aromatherapy than me. It was something I was very into when I was younger, but not so much recently.


----------



## Shifter

Had a little run of surges every five minutes earlier, but they stopped when I got up and walked about :grr: still feel odd though, feel different within myself. Does that make sense to anyone?


----------



## aurora32

Using Essential Oils in pregnancy and labour:
Massage: Blend 2-3 drops essential oils with 10mls carrier oil
Bath: Use 4-6 drops in 5mls carrier oil or full fat milk or cream
Inhalation: Place 1 2 drops on a tissue or pillow
Vaporisation E.g. Oil burner Place 4-6 drops of essential oils in water so that the vapours are inhaled and enter the bloodstream in this way, but I would recommend you check with the people helping you as it could be awkward for anyone working in the delivery room.



All the below oils can be used in the above ways

Helpful Essential oils in Pregnancy:

Clary sage (salvia sclarea), one of the oils you are strongly advised to stay away from during your pregnancy, Due to its labour inducing properites But can be extremely beneficial to you on the big day. It has a narcotic effect and can be used either blended into a carrier oil which your birth partner massages into your lower back, or in a warm compress pushed onto the lower abdomen or lower back  basically, where it hurts most. Another way to use it is to dab a couple of drops onto a face pad or tissue to hold to your nose/mouth when you need some relief. A good combination is clary sage with rose oil. This might be a substitute for gas and air. Just before you feel a contraction coming, breathe in deeply from your face pad, then after the contraction has passed, breathe in gently and rhythmically from the face pad.



Lavender (lavandula angustifolia)
Main properties: pain relieving, encourages cell renewal, muscle relaxant, tonic, antibacterial, antiseptic, antiviral, relaxing, anti depressant
Use for: backache, headaches and migraines, muscle and joint pain, insomnia, colds and coughs, depression, stretchmarks, infections mild sedative properties and it stimulates uterine contractions. From a study done in the midwifery group at the Ipswich Hospital in 1992, a lavender bath is recommended where 3-5 drops of lavender oil are dropped into a bath of water. The water is agitated to circulate the oil, which will evaporate within 15-20 minutes. The only safety precaution here is that there is potential access to the foetus, but this depends on when during the labour you take the bath. If you anticipate a water birth and want to use oils in the water, neat oils can cause corneal ulceration to the baby. I would advise that you ensure the oil is mixed in with a little carrier oil or milk before dispersing in water. Use up to 7 drops in two teaspoons of oil or milk.


Roman Chamomile (anthemis nobilis)
Main properties: anti-inflammatory, pain reliever, muscle relaxant, antibacterial, calming and soothing to the emotions.
Use for: backache, aches and pains, headaches, wind/colic, constipation, breast pain and swelling, cystitis, nasal congestion, dry skin, to ease worries, irritability and stress.

Frankincense (Boswellia carterii)
Main properties: pain relieving, encourages deep breathing, rejuvenating, antibacterial, comforting.
Use for: aches and pains, stress, panic, anxiety, skin tone and stretch marks, meditation

Bergamot (Citrus bergamia)
Main properties: pain relieving, anti depressant, uplifting, antibacterial
Use for: Sadness and depression, cystitis, aches and pains, colic, indigestion
NOTE: Do not apply to the skin if going out in the sun within 24hrs unless you are using Bergamot FCF (Bergaptene Free-the constituent which causes sun sensitivity)

Geranium Pelargonium graveolens
Main properties: balancing, uplifting, pain relieving, improves circulation, anti inflammatory
Use for: backache, painful swollen breasts, cystitis, swollen ankles (gently massage towards the heart), colds, sore throats, infections

Neroli (citrus aurantium)
Main properties: antidepressant, antiseptic, digestive, sedative
Use for: digestion, wind/colic, constipation, diarrhoea, stress, depression, fear, anxiety, insomnia, stretchmarks
NOTE: Neroli is an expensive oil but well worth the investment for during pregnancy and when in labour. If there is one time to use neroli, it is in pregnancy!

Jasmine oil ( jasminum officinale) is a heavy, strongly scented oil and, for that reason should be used in small amounts. Another expensive oil (though not as costly as rose otto) it can be useful at the final stage of labour where there is no risk to the baby, and you want the baby to move out. It helps to calm the labour pains, but more than that, it can help with expulsion of the placenta. Not to be used before labour

Other useful essential oils include sandalwood, petitgrain (nerolis cousin), rose, orange, vertivert, rosewood.
Rose otto, like neroli is an expensive oil, however its benefits are numerous and is particularly suited to use in pregnancy and labour. Rather than purchasing undiluted essential oils, you may consider a pre-blended massage oil that includes neroli and/ or rose.


Labour
Essential oils can be used when in labour to help relieve pain and cramps, aid breathing and for their relaxing and calming properties.

A suggested massage oil blend especially for backache in labour:
30mls carrier oil (such as sunflower or sweet almond oil)
4 drops lavender
2 drops roman chamomile
2 drops frankincense

A suggested massage oil blend to ease stress and promote relaxation, as well as relieve pain:
30mls carrier oil
2 drops neroli (or 3 drops petitgrain)
2 drops frankincense
3 drops lavender
1 drop bergamot

Hope this helps Lisa


:hug:


----------



## Shifter

OMFG! It is seriously snowing here! My mum is dashing off to get her horses in and is then coming back because if it settles she won't be able to get back off the hill and over here if I go into labour tonight!

So, now I need to sort out making up a bed for her...

Quick! Get the adrenaline pumping to put off potential labour, I changed my mind baby, don't come tonight, not while it's like this, in case the MWs suddenly decide the roads are impassible :rofl:


----------



## tiggertea

awww holly! I'm sure the mws will get to you somehow if need be.... put it to them this way.... THEY are as capable of getting to YOU as YOU are of getting to the hospital.... :winkwink:


----------



## KatienSam

Good afternoon, any gossip?! any more babys?!

been for a lovely walk with Ella to where we take max for a walk, was weird to walk around there with pram now rather then bump!!

Im into my size 10 jeans :shock: i have got a little muffin top with them :rofl: but 6 days after birth i thought was good!! i did a little :happydance: and Sam laughed at me!

xxx


----------



## tiggertea

no-ones had a baby today.... what's going on here?! we can't be giving up on the "one a day" rule 4 days in!!!! :rofl: 
(I know, I know, there's still 7 hrs 15mins left of today, but that's not THAT long really!)


----------



## tiggertea

congrats on getting into the size 10s again katie! 

hehe feel like the only time i'll see "10" again is on someone's front door..... :lol:


----------



## KatienSam

tiggertea said:


> congrats on getting into the size 10s again katie!
> 
> hehe feel like the only time i'll see "10" again is on someone's front door..... :lol:

:rofl: i thought that too but im in!!! i have to unbutton when i sit down but only so my flabby bit doesnt bulge over :rofl:

I was using my belly as a bouncy chair for ella earlier, its pretty wobbly!

I would like to get back to size 6/8 but size 10 i would be happy with anyway!!

its amazing how the small things entertain you about baby... she had her first bogie yesterday and i cried with pride :dohh: sam wouldnt let me take a photo though :blush:

today i was changing her bum and while doing it she did a Mr Whippy (nice and yellow... been through the rainbow now i think!) and i felt a bit emotional (i think i cried and laughed at the same time - hormones!)


----------



## LisaM

thanks claire, x


----------



## tiggertea

:rofl: katie! don't think i'll ever eat a mr whippy again now......
oh, and my BONES wouldn't let me get to a 6/8 never mind the flabby bits - u skinny minnie! hehehe :hugs: plenty of time to achieve your goal though. just be sensible and eat well etc (listen to wise old owl here!) :lol:


----------



## Shifter

Snow stopped without settling and we have blue skies again now :dohh: still suspect mum will be back later to stay over though, just in case there is more snow later! It's fine, I'm very happy to have her here.

Just got to get relaxed again now so baby has the best chance of making an appearance.

Good to hear you're shrinking so fast Katie! Just stay healthy hun, there's no rush :hug:


----------



## mummymadness

evening ladies , Sorry i havent been around today .

I had some dizzyness earlier running around and forgot to eat Ooooppps ... Im now full of food and feeling fine :) .

Glad to hear that every ones well , All theese pains will bring a baby along today iam sure for some one :) .

Claire wow 2 days away thats quick :) .

Katie congrats on size 10 jeans and the walk , Bet it was lovely.

Just cooked kids tea now andys taking over while i relax a little . xxx .


----------



## tiggertea

take it easy gemma hun - no more rushing about (wags finger!) 

glad the snow stopped holly :) my mum's staying here at the mo too since mathew's on nights and she doesn't want me to be alone after last night's episode!


----------



## aurora32

Thanks Gemma glad the wait is almost over, sick of feeling so ill, cant wait to feel kinda human again and have lo in my arms.
You sit n relax for a bit n hope you feel better after eating.

Glad snow eased Holly.


:hug:


----------



## beancounter

goodluck aurora

I can vouch for sex bringing on labour :blush: ooops it wasnt my intention lol
I cant show you the munkies till i have satisfactorily arranged them.... they are shaping up nicely though. 

put new finn pics on my flickr :D

https://www.flickr.com/photos/thedevilswallpaper

enuff one handed typing from me.....


----------



## amara-arena

oo girls I am in at 9.30pm tonight for induction..... will have my little man by the end of tomorrow :O)


----------



## tiggertea

good luck amara!


----------



## amara-arena

thanks hunny


----------



## tiggertea

love the new Finn fotos bean!!!


----------



## Dani_b

good luck


----------



## icculcaz

lovin munkie in the bath.....:D

hv moaned at me. i ignored her and consoling mesen with red wine n pizza.


----------



## icculcaz

good luck tonight amara-arena :)


----------



## aurora32

Good luck Amara



:hug::hug:


----------



## LisaM

Good luck amara xx


----------



## beancounter

don't forget the bath-munkie was the cause of quite some trauma to me caz
Good luck amara!!!! you going to provide us with todays baby fix???

Did I say the HV came? She thought his name was findlay. And I was a single mother :( stupid incorrect notes.


----------



## jms895

LisaM said:


> went with the whole i love my bear theme as we dont know if its a boy or girl. here they are -
> 
> View attachment 14300
> 
> 
> View attachment 14301
> 
> 
> View attachment 14302
> 
> 
> View attachment 14303
> 
> 
> View attachment 14304
> 
> 
> x

This is beautiful Lisa you must be so proud hun :hugs:


----------



## jms895

Lovely avatar pic Caz!

Happy single digits MM not be long now

Hope cakes were nice Katy?

Just catching up on threads x


----------



## jms895

aurora32 said:


> Afternoon Girls,
> 
> Just got back from a morning in hospital after a night of horrendous pain and then a headache with violent sickness this morning, baby is ok and they think still head down and my bp was ok so again have been sent home with pain killers, say im in early labour but just to wait it out and have got my induction brought forward to this friday, didnt do today as too busy 6 ppl in ahead of me.
> Still getting pains and tightenings but not regular at all at the moment so just a waiting game to see which comes first, natural or induced.
> 
> Hope everyone else is ok :hugs::hugs: to those that need
> 
> 
> :hug::hug::hug:

Good luck hun, thinking of you Claire :hugs:

And you Pip xx

Hope the oils work Lisa x


----------



## jms895

KatienSam said:


> Good afternoon, any gossip?! any more babys?!
> 
> been for a lovely walk with Ella to where we take max for a walk, was weird to walk around there with pram now rather then bump!!
> 
> Im into my size 10 jeans :shock: i have got a little muffin top with them :rofl: but 6 days after birth i thought was good!! i did a little :happydance: and Sam laughed at me!
> 
> xxx


Well done you skinny minnie !


----------



## aurora32

Just an quick update on Pip, she still getting pains nothing regular so to speak but very painful at times, she just had a clear out sorry tmi and bubs seemed to drop further down after, she still bouncing away but getting fed up i think dont blame her. 

If anything else progrsses will let you know

:hug::hug::hug:


----------



## jms895

Good luck Amara arena hun :hugs:

Well ladies update on today - went for lunch and throighout I was getting period pains and tightenings every 4 mins, then they went off. Drove to my mates and they started again irregular. Came home went to bed and horrendous cramps woke me up I thought uh oh here we go and then they stopped. Whilst I am sat its ok and get the odd thing, but when I stand I get really bad tightenings and the odd period and back pains.

What do you reckon?

I cant be doing with this for weeks!!!!! I am so excited I want something to start!!!


----------



## jms895

Oh shit I am having a clear out tooo, went 4 times yesterday and 3 today :shock:

I think something may be happening? But dont want to get my hopes up......


----------



## Dani_b

im like that too. sitting down like now there no pain just the slight tightening every now and then but as soon as i stand up and start walking everthing hurts


----------



## jms895

This is sooooo annoying!! I want something to start or it all to stop teasing me!!!!


----------



## lolly101

evening all!!! i have missed you all so much!!!

Im not going to read 1000 posts!!!

I am back home now with my beautiful baby girl and can't believe she is here!!! I have changed my avatar for now but Des is gonna help me upload new photos tomorrow!!! 
Rebecca Megan Allison was 6lb 2 oz ...what a shock...my fluid really did slow down growth!!! She is healthy and perfect and I was just at the start of the 3rd stage of labour as I had my c section!!! I had been in slow labour for 2 days ( I thought it was very bad BH's!!!) and saturday night it all happened..so she was born 00.49am on 1st March!!! I was DETERMINED to make it to March!!!!
congrats to Liz and Rach for theit babies!!!:happydance:

How are you all getting on??

Pip I hear you are still hanging on too!!! 

Thank you to all my text buddies for keeping me company in hosp!!! no-one wanted to talk in there!!!:hugs:


----------



## aurora32

welcome back hunn, glad to have you back, Congrats to you and Des on the arrival of Rebecca you must be on :cloud9:.

What a cute piccie of Dan and Becky.


:hug::hug::hug:


----------



## lolly101

Thanks hun...

I was quite proud of myself cos I had no pain relief until I went into theatre!!!I did it thru breathing... we are on :cloud9:

Am so chuffed you got your date too hun..hang on til Friday!!!:hugs:


----------



## aurora32

lolly101 said:


> Thanks hun...
> 
> I was quite proud of myself cos I had no pain relief until I went into theatre!!!I did it thru breathing... we are on :cloud9:
> 
> Am so chuffed you got your date too hun..hang on til Friday!!!:hugs:

I hope i do too, pains there but not any worse just now so hopeful.

:hug::hug::hug:


----------



## Dani_b

congratulations on your daughter


----------



## lolly101

Thanks Dani.:hugs:

Aurora think friday think friday! glad they no worse


----------



## jms895

Congrats and welcome back Lolly :hugs:

I just been a walk and cramps and tightenings now regular again, pressure was bad and I am sure he has moved down. Gonna run and bath now and see what happens!! x


----------



## Logiebear

Hey lolly and massive congrats hun. Your kids are gorgeous hun. 

So many March mummies still hodling on! 4 days in already xxx


----------



## lolly101

thanks Logie!!!

Have I missed any births for today???


----------



## Dani_b

dont think you have


----------



## Wobbles

:wohoo: new bundles

Congratulations girls x x x

I have so much to catch up on!!!!

ME NEXT - MOVE OVER :rofl:


----------



## Dani_b

wobbles you can wait in line just like the rest of us lol


----------



## Wobbles

No way :hissy: lol

I really thought things were happening other night I was well pissed off to wake up with nothing :rofl:


----------



## mummymadness

Good luck amera .

Hi Jade hun hope your body stops teasing .

Lolly shess sooooooooooo cute well done hun .

finn is a beauty bean hun i love all the photos :).

Hope baby moo comes soon wobs .

Im great now the dizyness has stopped, I ate a massive pizza a felt much better.
I never forget to eat but was sooo busy.
Still no pains for me but hes snug and im happy so im sure he wont be long (I hope) .

Good news on more pains pip , I really hope sienna decides tonight is the night for you hun . xxxxx .


----------



## lolly101

Hi MM!!! I have just been over to post natal but I missed it on here!!! So here I am again....I miss my bump already, I know I still have a fat gut thats what it is now!!:rofl:) but I miss the moves, I miss you guys, I am so staying on here until we all go somewhere else together!! I have that coming back from holiday feeling, it's so weird!!
Wobbles hope your baby comes soon hun....

Jade I just realised you are term today!!:happydance::happydance:


----------



## jms895

Just had a bath and things dying down a bit, still having cramps but not bad. Going bed soon am pissed of with it :(

Hope everyone is ok? xx


----------



## jms895

NN ladies catch up in the morning :hugs: xx


----------



## mummymadness

NN Jade ..

Awww Lolly , I bet you miss your bump .. But at least you have her to giev big snuggles and cuddles too :) .

Stay here with us hunny untill we all go together , I will wait till end of March even if i go anytime soon (Wich i doubt i will lol) . xxxxx .


----------



## MummyCat

Hi ladies and Dad to be!

Hope you're all okay! To all those with niggles and pains... hope they turn into something soon! Lolly... congrats on little one and welcome back!

I've spent the whole day dealing with cramps and hicks and getting slightly fed up! It would be really really weird if the baby arrived tomorrow. Tomorrow is 4 years to the day that my Mum's mum passed away! We decided years ago that our first daughter would have Gran's name as a second name as I was very close to her. How bizarre if baby arrives tomorrow (it would be fate i suppose!) Unfortunately.... I'm not holding out for it as I've had these cramps for almost 3 weeks now! 

Anyway...I'm off to try get some sleep as I had none last night! Will catch up soon! Hope to hear of some births soon! :)


----------



## lousielou

Morning ladies. Lolly - congratulations again! And to you too Bean; those photos are lovely! Lisa, the nursery looks fab! 

We did Ikea yesterday - bloody ridiculous!! Got there at 10 when it opened and already it was like a circus in there; full of people, old people, walking r-e-a--l-l-y s-l-o-w-l-y and staring at my bump. I had one small child poke my bump with his finger which freakin' hurt... was going to poke him back but OH led me away... anyway, got some stuff sorted which is good though. Nothing to report in the way of BH's again though...

xx


----------



## claire-lou

:wave: Morning all

What on earth is she doing up at this time I hear you all cry. I know and before you ask I haven't wet the bed!! Got to take the dog to the vet 

Congrats on induction date Claire thats fantastic news. 

Lolly she is totally gorgeous

Caz love the new pic.

I have nothing at all to report on today, no BH's last night or yet this morning. So the chest compressions obviously didn't work. 

Wonder if anyone went over night.

How are you feeling this morning Holly and Pip? Any good news?

Just gonna have a smartie bun and a cup of tea then I'm off for a shower


----------



## beancounter

hallllo gotta hospital appt and its snowing. We're never gonna see those ducks! 

Any babies???
I'm not leaving either lolly. Just going to bore people with my millions of Finn pics. He's so photogenic.

Come on now, some one squeeze a baby out for my amusement....


----------



## claire-lou

beancounter said:


> Come on now, some one squeeze a baby out for my amusement....

I would gladly oblidge!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## LisaM

:hi: morning

well its my due date today and I really dont think anything is going to happen :cry: the clary sage hasn't done anything so far (i do like it though!)

hope everyone is ok today and someone has their baby - even if its not going to be me!! :rofl:

xx


----------



## Phoenix

Morning.

Despite what I was being told yesterday, nothing happened, so I'm back at work for another day. :hissy:


----------



## LisaM

morning phoenix

did you think it was happening yesterday? guess we are all still waiting!


----------



## katycam

Morning All :)
Getting horrible pains this morning...fingers crossed.

IM TERM TODAY WOOOHOOOOO :yipee::headspin::wohoo::loopy:


----------



## tiggertea

morning everyone!

gosh it was quiet in here last night - only had about 5 pages to catch up on since teatime!
I was MIA last night again coz mum came round early and I crashed out around 9 - had a fab night's sleep too. :D

Happy due date Lisa!

Congrats on term Katy

:hugs: to those of u with pains and things, hopefully they progress to something more! (still cracks me up that we are happy to wish pain on each other! :lol:)

any news on pip?


----------



## icculcaz

mooooooooooooooooooorning :) 


im in the land of grunt. meh. tired. 

and no i aint movin over either......


----------



## LisaM

congrats katy. ive got period type pains too so hope they go somewhere!

thanks for the good wishes of pain debz, im happy to take them! :rofl:


----------



## Phoenix

LisaM said:


> morning phoenix
> 
> did you think it was happening yesterday? guess we are all still waiting!

Yeah, things were loking hopeful mid-afternoon, but by the time I got home from work around 5, it'd all stopped. :cry:

Fingers crossed for today.


----------



## icculcaz

wooo fingers n toes crossed 4 u 2 :)


----------



## icculcaz

oooh fingerd n toes xd 4 u n ur missus 2 phoenix


----------



## katycam

Quiet on here this morning!


----------



## MummyCat

Morning....

Happy due date Lisa... hope those cramps turn into more! Congrats on full term Katy!
Hope all is well with everyone! (so many that are likely to pop any time now!! How exciting!)

I had a better night sleep...which is good! I'm planning on keeping myself as busy as possible today to try and keep my mind away from 'wonder if the baby's coming'... cos this is worse than waiting for Christmas! At least you KNOW when Christmas is! :)


----------



## tiggertea

MummyCat said:


> this is worse than waiting for Christmas! At least you KNOW when Christmas is! :)

:rofl: soooooooooooooo true!


----------



## claire-lou

I totally agree mummycat I wouldn't mind if I just knew when to ignore the niggles and what day it was gonna happen. Then I could prepare. 

Congrats on your D-day Lisa and on being term Katy


----------



## Shifter

Morning all. Still not in labour :grr:

Bean - your Finn photos are gorgeous and I love the comment about your noses and breeding physicists :rofl:

Anyone heard from Jade yet this morning? I got a really strong funny feeling last night that for about five minutes I was sure was about me... but no... but Jade seems to have been getting some action last night!


----------



## Phoenix

Shifter said:


> breeding physicists

You called? :rofl:


----------



## beancounter

i have never met so many people happy to be in pain before!


----------



## tiggertea

i'd like to give BT some pain.... they just emailled me my phone/broadband bill. :rofl:


----------



## Shifter

Bean - glad your HV turned up, shame she was so misinformed though. How can they not even have got Finn's name right on your records?!

Welcome back Lolly! :hug:

Had text from Jade, it all stopped last night! Another teasing March bump!


----------



## beancounter

Lol a friend of mine thought he would have to come out doing advance calculus on account of his parentage. I don't mind if he's bad at maths though!! im beginning to wonder if the notes are mine holly, i like to be called deb, mind, and people cant seem to help but stick bits on the end of short names, grrrrrr

debz, BT deserve sooooo much pain dont get me started!!!

i have to wait for the midwife today, we'll see what she thinks he's called. Then a friend is bring round a moses basket for us to borrow, then I might be able to do something like go to mothercare, or more likely it will be bed time...xx


----------



## LisaM

aw poor jade. 

baby is so active this morning, he/she has been quiet the last 2 days so i thought it was maybe settling down for labour but i guess not! hopefully all this jumping about will break my waters or something! :happydance:


----------



## katycam

arrrrghh i dont like this hurting when its not going to come to anything :(


----------



## beancounter

aw katy, it is doing something, the first bit takes ages and it feels like nothing happens but i'm sure it all helps!


----------



## katycam

why cant it just be simple lol!


----------



## tiggertea

katycam said:


> why cant it just be simple lol!

coz if it was, men could do it :rofl:
we women are better at these things!


----------



## katycam

:rofl: true!! im so tired today too! sat in mums office so im not on my own!


----------



## jms895

LisaM said:


> :hi: morning
> 
> well its my due date today and I really dont think anything is going to happen :cry: the clary sage hasn't done anything so far (i do like it though!)
> 
> hope everyone is ok today and someone has their baby - even if its not going to be me!! :rofl:
> 
> xx

Happy due date hun!! Try the clary sage as massage oil mixed with a carrier oil hun, xx


----------



## Shifter

Bean - :rofl: People do like to make assumptions about names. Like how they assume that just because I am married I must have given up my own name (first and last!) :dohh:

I linked up with you on Flickr btw, but realised I was logged in as my secret other self, instead of mine and Andy's family account :blush: can't actually remember the other login... :dohh:


----------



## jms895

Morning ladies

:hugs: to everyone with niggles, cramps, contractions and the likes. How f***ing annoying is this? I just want baby now and gutted he was teasing me again!

Got MW today so hope she will tell me it wont be long!!

COngrats on term Katy

Claire Lou and Mummy cat, hope things start soon and Shifter :hugs:

Phoenix labour dust to you too!!! xx


----------



## Shifter

Phoenix said:


> Shifter said:
> 
> 
> breeding physicists
> 
> You called? :rofl:Click to expand...

I wonder what happens when physicists and philosophers breed?.... guess we'll find out soon....


----------



## katycam

Good luck at midwife Jade :)


----------



## jms895

Thanks Katy I not seen her for 3 weeks and baby was 2/5 last time so hopefully he will have a shuffled down a bit, though yesterday and this morning he feels higher and I am sure i felt him turn :shrug:

Oh well will keep you informed!!

Someone needs to have a baby!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Any news on pip?


----------



## LisaM

jms895 said:


> Morning ladies
> 
> :hugs: to everyone with niggles, cramps, contractions and the likes. How f***ing annoying is this? I just want baby now and gutted he was teasing me again!
> 
> Got MW today so hope she will tell me it wont be long!!
> 
> xx

i think everyone is starting to feel like this now! good luck at midwife too x


----------



## jms895

Lisa you or Pip have to be next surely!!?? Or Katienbump! xx


----------



## beancounter

i will add you on flickr shifter. I remembered my facebook too if any one wants to add me. what info is necessary for people to know to add me?

goodluck at the mw jadex


----------



## jms895

Whats full name Bean and the pic on facebook? I will try find you if not find me - Jade Sisson, there is only a few of us :D

How is your little darling bean? :cloud9:


----------



## Shifter

Good luck at MW Jade.


----------



## LisaM

speak to you all later today. getting ready to go out for a walk now x


----------



## MummyCat

Yeah I agree with you all... these niggles and cramps and hicks are so very frustrating when you've had them for weeks and they amount to nothing more than niggles and cramps and hicks!

My problem is that I start getting a batch of REALLY bad cramping and think... eeek.. .this could be it and then wait (in hope) that it gets more painful, only it doesn't! It stays the same and then dies away! So the way i figure it.... is this stubborn child is going to wait until I least expect it... until I've completely convinced myself that it aint happening.... and will then say.... SURPRISE... I'm coming ready or not!!! 

(Then I know it's def it's father's child!!! The man changes his mind about things more often than I post on this thread!)


----------



## mummymadness

Morning ladies :) ...

iam glad every one is ok , Sorry to hear every ones having painfull b/h lately .

I had the worst nights sleep in history me and Andy got 4 hours each !! layla was coughing and then puked on our pillow :( , She seems fine this morning thow wich is very strange nothing wrong at all ! confused .

I dont want to jinx myself , But for the last hour iv been having bad pains ... Not regular but very painfull and in the right position.. Im not holding any hope but we will see.
Got my m/w appointment today at 2 will see what she says .

Hope every one has a good day . xxx .


----------



## jms895

Good luck at MW MM and hope its the start !! :D

Here are my term bump pics, he cant get any lower :lol: dont feel that big though!!
Excuse the horrid stretchies :(
 



Attached Files:







37WK.jpg
File size: 31.1 KB
Views: 1









37.jpg
File size: 29.1 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Shifter

I know what you mean Cath! You get so excited and then crash back down to earth when it stops.

Good luck at MW Gemma!


----------



## Phoenix

Shifter said:


> Phoenix said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shifter said:
> 
> 
> breeding physicists
> 
> You called? :rofl:Click to expand...
> 
> I wonder what happens when physicists and philosophers breed?.... guess we'll find out soon....Click to expand...

You get the greatest physicists. :rofl:


----------



## Dani_b

hello all


----------



## jms895

Phoenix said:


> Shifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenix said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shifter said:
> 
> 
> breeding physicists
> 
> You called? :rofl:Click to expand...
> 
> I wonder what happens when physicists and philosophers breed?.... guess we'll find out soon....Click to expand...
> 
> You get the greatest physicists. :rofl:Click to expand...

You get a pyshicosipher :lol:


----------



## beancounter

deb champion, no network or location, wearing a stripy hat and a parka hood :D

incidentally i realised today i could wear any coat not just the parka because I have no bump.

Finn-nut is lying on my knees singing me little songs and huffling :)


----------



## jms895

Aaaah bless bean xx


----------



## jms895

Found ya on facebook Deb!! x


----------



## Shifter

Aww Bean :D

I can't wait to be a mummy!


----------



## jms895

Shifter said:


> Aww Bean :D
> 
> I can't wait to be a mummy!

Wont be long Holly!! Happy 39 weeks matey! :D

I am gonna treat myself to a chippie lunch today :blush: mmmmm chips and fish or chips and spring roll??


----------



## Dani_b

im on facebook too if anyone wants to add me. ive joined the group on there


----------



## beancounter

spring roll!


----------



## jms895

Dani B whats your full name?


----------



## MummyCat

Jade honey, lovely pics! Little one is very low! 

Dani I'll try find ya! I'm on facebook too... Catherine Pound (the only one with a pic when you search!)


----------



## Dani_b

think ive found you cath

danielle bamford


----------



## MummyCat

You got me Dani! :)


----------



## jms895

Dani I am on caths profile, Jade Sisson


----------



## Dani_b

think ive got you now jade


----------



## jms895

Thanks will have a peek :D


----------



## Dani_b

im off now ned to take DD to nursery
catch you all later


----------



## lolly101

morning girlies!!!

Well we woke up to snow this morning!!! The MW due round but I'm sure she will forget!!! Had an ok nights sleep, she went down at 11.30pm and woke at 5am!!:happydance::happydance::happydance:result!!!

Holly 1 week til due date!!!:happydance:

MM how are you?? those pains getting worse yet??? x fingers for you!!

Dani I will look for you on Facebook a bit later!!!I'm "friends"!!! with Jade, Katie and a few others....

Bean, those pics of Finn are fab!!! He looks a lot like you doesn't he??? I know what you mean about bump not being there....Mine is slowly going today, and I have an innie today for the first time in weeks!!

Jade enjoy your lunch!!!


----------



## jms895

Thanks Lollie! Glad Rebecca is letting you sleep hun and your avatar is sooooo cute!! xx


----------



## Shifter

So glad Rebecca had a good night's sleep! May it be the first of many :happydance:


----------



## mummymadness

Hi lolly :) .

Nope pains no worse , And in no pattern as such but deffinatley keep comming.

It could be the early start, But ill hang on judgment untill later lol .

Hopefully m/w can tell me more at 2.

Got layla off school as she was sick when she was coughing i know shes fine today , But last time that happened she went and told school she was sick the night before and i got a bollocking for letting her go in "She has to have 24 hours off after vomiting" , Even thow it was only a cough that caused it.
So im off to go play pop up pirate lol , Be back later . xx .


----------



## jms895

Awww MM hope it is the start for you hun :hugs: keep us informed :D


----------



## jojo1974

hi all hows everyone ? x


----------



## Shifter

Gemma - that's quite a different attitude than the one I remember from my primary school... I don't think being sick was accepted as a good reason to keep a child off at all! :rofl:

Have a good afternoon everyone. I'm chilling out this aft, so won't be around much.

ttfn


----------



## jms895

Pip just text she is seeing a different MW later so hope she gets some advice/answers xx


----------



## MummyCat

Hey Lolly...

I've just found you on facebook! :) Ah MM... hope things progress hun! Have lovely afternoon Holly!

Ta Jade for the update on Pip! Glad she might have some answers soon!

I found a perfect car for us on the Autotrader! Was so thrilled with my detective work, I called hubby up and he was really excited (Yey!!) But when I called the guy his phone went straight to voicemail.... *sigh* so I can't even find out yet if the car is still available!!!???!!! (Showing my impatience here! The guy's allowed to be busy on another call or have no signal etc... but it still bugs me that I couldn't get through!!)

I'll try again a bit later! (At least it's distracting me from the fact that I'm cramping and not in labour! hahaha)


----------



## jms895

Hi Jojo and Cath!

Hows you?

Waiting for my chippie lu nch then MW

Need to clean up cant be bothered today!


----------



## jojo1974

no bubbas yet then ? hope pip gets some goodnews xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## jojo1974

could just eat chips yum


----------



## jms895

We need some babies, not had one for a bit have we?

Anyway logging off now ladies, gonna eat my much then see the MW

Be back on to update you after :hugs:

Keep those legs shut till I return :rofl:


----------



## jojo1974

hope you go well at midwifes catch you later xx


----------



## katycam

god im so pissed off. i sit on the laptop all day waiting incase luke comes online, then the one minute i sign off to come home from mums office he comes online and i miss him. now im sat here crying my eyes out stressing :(


----------



## aurora32

HI Girls,

Pip been to Mw and basically she has to rest ride it out and take paracetamol for the pain or she going to be too tired for the actual birth, think she is totally fed up and knackered poor thing......:hugs::hugs: Said to her Sienna part way round but obviously her still being in a funny postion is goint to cause discomfort and pain and make it long and drawn out, dont know if she will be on as says going to rest as much as she can and bounce in between.

Im still niggling away been bouncing this morning too which made pains worse so may go before my induction tomorrow morning as lost more plug, but was pink jelly today.

Gz on being term Katy.

Happy due date lisa.

Gd luck at mw jade and gemma.

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: to all that need.


:hug::hug:


----------



## beancounter

lolly101 said:


> Bean, those pics of Finn are fab!!! He looks a lot like you doesn't he??? I know what you mean about bump not being there....Mine is slowly going today, and I have an innie today for the first time in weeks!!
> 
> Jade enjoy your lunch!!!

hooooray for belly buttons! mine never outted fully but i forgot how deep it was
Do MWs forget you? I thought someone was coming today, perhaps they came when i was at the hospital. golly im starving. Need to forage for cakey substances...

poor pip :(


----------



## MummyCat

Ah Katy.... sorry you missed him honey! It must be really frustrating! Hope you speak to him soon! 

Ta for the update Claire! Poor Pip! I really hope that Sienna finishes her turn and ends up right way so things can progress! Please let her know that we're thinking of her!

I just found a chocolate orange in our food cupboard... how has that managed to stay there since Christmas?????? Poor Orange has now been WHACKED! muhahahahah (evil laugh) 

Right I have done some ironing and think it's time I take this baby and I for a warm soak in the bath with my book to do some relaxing!


----------



## mummymadness

im back ....

Baby still measuring behind , But she said at this stage they can for lots of different reasons and thats why they stop measuring so she isnt worried at all i measured 35cms.

Baby is now not engaged , Going back to back and stubborn little man lol .

Pains eased off , Well its not my turn and i rekon i will be here till well overdue :( . Im a little delflated if im honest .

Good news is bp is still good nad in urine , Baby heartbeat loud and clear ..
And no more m/w appointments now ... Next time im going to see her is when im overdue and to discuss next options on th 19th of March .. Im quiet hopefull i wont make that appointment :) .

Hope every one is ok ?? .

Hope the pains ease or sienna decides to show for pip bless her. xxxxxxx .


----------



## jms895

Poor Pip! :hugs: to her xx

MM hope you dont have to wait much longer hun xx

I been to see MW, baby is now 1/5 so well engaged and nearly fully engaged she said no wonder I had the pains and pressure! Ketones In urine though I told her I ate chips, fish peas and half a big bar choc so she not bothered. BP ok and measuring 39 weeks :shock: she reckons bubs is about 7 pound now and may be over 8 pound and long when born! :sick: god I hope he aint big!

She said not sure when he is coming could be anyones guess. Next appointment in 2 weeks!

Claire are you exicted?x


----------



## lousielou

Aw, poor Pip - lots of love xx

Love and hugs to you too Katy :hugs:


----------



## katycam

Im probably not going to be around much more today, ive stressed myself out and have the worst headache in the world and have made myself dizzy again.
Speak tomorrow ladies maybe xx


----------



## jms895

Hi Lucy!

Catch up tomorrow Katy x


----------



## jms895

Bean your avatar is beautiful hun! xx


----------



## LisaM

glad your appointments went well MM and Jade! :yipee:

hope you feel better Katy, im sure you will get to speak to him soon :hugs:

well my back was killing me and i had a really heavy feeling when i was out walking but seems to be ok now that i am back in. going to sit on my ball for the rest of the night now! x


----------



## jms895

Hope ball does the trick Lisa!!

I am going to go bed for an hour as I feel lazy today and did not get much sleep over last few nights, catch up later ladies xx


----------



## aurora32

jms895 said:


> Poor Pip! :hugs: to her xx
> 
> MM hope you dont have to wait much longer hun xx
> 
> I been to see MW, baby is now 1/5 so well engaged and nearly fully engaged she said no wonder I had the pains and pressure! Ketones In urine though I told her I ate chips, fish peas and half a big bar choc so she not bothered. BP ok and measuring 39 weeks :shock: she reckons bubs is about 7 pound now and may be over 8 pound and long when born! :sick: god I hope he aint big!
> 
> She said not sure when he is coming could be anyones guess. Next appointment in 2 weeks!
> 
> Claire are you exicted?x

Excited and nervous all rolled up together, dont know why nervous as done the birth thing 4 times before and the induction twice before, just a bit nervous though......:dohh:


----------



## claire-lou

:hugs: Katy

:hugs: Pip

Getting excited for you now Claire. This time tomorrow!!!!!!!!!! :happydance:

Sorry everything has stopped MM

I'm logging off to take dog on a long walk and try to encourage bubs that its his turn to come. 
Speak soon.


----------



## tiggertea

:hugs: everyone!


----------



## lousielou

I am really sleepy today - don't want to do anything at all except sleep.... *yawn*


----------



## LisaM

cant believe you will have your little baby tomorrow claire! :hugs:


----------



## lousielou

Yay Claire!! :)


----------



## aurora32

LisaM said:


> cant believe you will have your little baby tomorrow claire! :hugs:

Fingers x i will unless they fob me off which wouldnt be an impossibility with my hospital.



:hug::hug:


----------



## jms895

right see you laters ladies xx


----------



## LisaM

see you later jade.

claire im sure it will be fine. what time have you to go in at?


----------



## lousielou

bye jade!


----------



## PixieKitty

Spent last night in agony, been having contractions, back pain and period pains, finally got some sleep at 4am but was still getting woken up by some bad ones. Just got back from antenatal and they said if I haven't had him by Monday to ring them and they'll make an app. for hospital. 

My Uncle Peter over in Aus is close to passing, he's had cancer twice now and this time he just can't fight it. Apparently he's off his head on morphine, can think of worse ways to go. Don't think that's sick btw, just our families sense of humour. All the family reckon Jack's gonna come as he goes, which is a nice thought :)


----------



## aurora32

LisaM said:


> see you later jade.
> 
> claire im sure it will be fine. what time have you to go in at?

To be in for 10am tomorrow have to have a scan first to see bubs is head down.


:hug::hug:


----------



## tiggertea

Claire - if i miss the chance to say it later "GOOD LUCK HUN!" huge :hugs:


righteo, i'm off to have a soak. talk later ladies :)


----------



## Shifter

:hugs: Katy, don't stress yourself out hun. Take care.

Gemma - sorry you got all deflated. Bubs will be here soon now though, whatever happens, just a few weeks at the absolute most. I know right now that feels like forever! But we've come this far babe, we can get through the rest :hugs:

Claire - I hope labour starts naturally for you hun, it's totally understandable to be nervous though, even when you've done it before, it's still not like it's something you do every day! Try to relax and focus on receiving your beautiful baby soon 

:hugs: to anyone else who needs them, including poor pip!


----------



## aurora32

Thanks Debz appreciate that......:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## beancounter

wheres debz?
Completed the munkiestickering:
https://farm4.static.flickr.com/3412/3331222852_da94049bdf.jpg


----------



## PixieKitty

Good luck for tomorrow Claire :D 
Bloody hell, how much have I missed? 
Mostly going online on Dan's ps3, which takes the piss reading through, so tend to just read back a few pages :blush: could someone fill me in on the latest?


----------



## aurora32

Thanks Holly.....:)

:hug:


----------



## PixieKitty

beancounter said:


> wheres debz?
> Completed the munkiestickering:
> https://farm4.static.flickr.com/3412/3331222852_da94049bdf.jpg

That
looks
AWESOME :D
I want them on my wall :blush:


----------



## aurora32

beancounter said:


> wheres debz?
> Completed the munkiestickering:
> https://farm4.static.flickr.com/3412/3331222852_da94049bdf.jpg

thats so cute Bean


:hug::hug:


----------



## Shifter

Love the stickers Bean! Boo-iful :D


----------



## lousielou

wow, they're fab!! :D


----------



## lousielou

Just wonderin'... (warning, maybe TMI)...

Can your 'plug' (God, i hate that word!) look like a clear bogie?!


----------



## beancounter

:D

i recko so louiselou... not that i lost mine....


----------



## Dani_b

im sure it could


----------



## tiggertea

beancounter said:


> wheres debz?
> Completed the munkiestickering:
> https://farm4.static.flickr.com/3412/3331222852_da94049bdf.jpg

ooooooohhhhh i luvs it! :D


----------



## Dani_b

love the nursery bean


----------



## MummyCat

Very nice munkies Bean!!

Hope everyone else is having a good afternoon! Did ya see that Rame had her little girl Alexa? That's another March Mum! Hurrah! We'll pick up slowly! What's the bet a bunch of us all pop on the same day! :)


----------



## tiggertea

i think it be funny if the rest of the "active" march mums (i.e. the ones that manage to rack up dozens of pages in this thread every day) all went at the same time - wud leave the "already-march-mums" wondering :lol:


----------



## Dani_b

seeing as there are lots of us due round mothers day. i think it will be that weekend that we all go pop


----------



## MummyCat

hahaha.... like a cult labour thing :rofl: All plan to pop at a certain time on a certain day.... if only!! Text buddies would be useless as they'd all be having their babies too... in fact it.... you be be able to see tumbleweed roll through the thread..... :rofl:

hmmm... think I need some help! :)


----------



## mummymadness

Lovely room bean hun , Very sweet :) .

Thanks Holly im feeling allot better , Just feels taken a few steps backwards lol .

Claire good luck tommorrow hunny, Will be thinking of you . Carnt wait to see piccys :) .

Hope your feeling a little better Katy , And a little less stressed .

*Hugs* to all that need them .

Im addicted to an online Tycoon game , Been buying cheap houses and selling them on super milioner me :) . xxxxx .


----------



## claire-lou

Love the nursery Bean 

Good luck tomorrow Claire just incase I don't get back on. I'll be thinking of you :hugs:

I don't know what is wrong with me but I feel really strange can't quite describe it almost as if I'm really anxious and ate up. My face is really flushed and it feels like it's on fire but I don't feel hot anywhere else. (Feels like alcohol flush if you know what I mean). Gonna go for a bubbly bath and try to relax. No BH's or anything thou


----------



## aurora32

claire-lou said:


> Love the nursery Bean
> 
> Good luck tomorrow Claire just incase I don't get back on. I'll be thinking of you :hugs:
> 
> I don't know what is wrong with me but I feel really strange can't quite describe it almost as if I'm really anxious and ate up. My face is really flushed and it feels like it's on fire but I don't feel hot anywhere else. (Feels like alcohol flush if you know what I mean). Gonna go for a bubbly bath and try to relax. No BH's or anything thou

Thanks hunn, hope you feel better soon, those unexplained feelings of just not being right are horrible.

:hug::hug:


----------



## MummyCat

Ah Jade hun.... feel better soon! :hugs:

x


----------



## KatienSam

good evening! How are we all?

Lots of people reaching term now, i think we will have a huge flurry of babies soon!!

Bean - your avatar pic is gorgeous :cloud9: how are you finding being a mum? its amazing huh?! feels so natural and lovely.

Ella's umbilical stump fell off today, its quite gross lol! HV coming tomorrow so hopefully she will have put on the weight she lost over first few days! She was registered today so she is an official person :happydance:

xx


----------



## Dani_b

im all achey too


----------



## icculcaz

grunt. :)


----------



## tiggertea

lannyboo (due 6th) and passengerrach (due 9th) have had their bubs too if i remember rightly katie :) if you wanna add them to your "had babies" count i'll try and find the rest of the info for you later....


----------



## jms895

Evening ladies!!

Pixie :hugs:
Bean stickers are lovely :D
Claire and Claire lou :hugs:
Others hope your all ok?

I had a 3 hour kip! :blush: still tired though.... he he lazy day!


----------



## jms895

Rame too Debz, maybe best to personal message Katie with the info so it dont get lost I have lost track now! So many!!

Congrats to Rame!! xx


----------



## icculcaz

i want a kip!!!!!!!!!!!!!



and beans shaun the sheeps.....:D scarletts got a sts coat n dungaree set.. in wow orange! they used to be kyras but rarely got worn.


----------



## tiggertea

ok i'll pm katie lol


----------



## jms895

Caz bless that is so cute!

Debz do you want a hand back tracking hun with the mummies?


----------



## Dani_b

im all achey this evening...
hope its the start of something


----------



## jms895

Good luck dani


----------



## icculcaz

ooooh good luck dani :)


----------



## lolly101

Evening ladies!!!


Bean I love your nursery!!!We haven't quite finished ours yet!!! Typical us!!! the mw didn't forget me..she is coming back tomorrow to weigh Becky and check my scar cos it a bit weepy(like me:rofl:)

MM hope those pains pick up (in the nicest way of course!!)

Jade your mw app sounds promising!!!Hope bubs is not too big for you

Claire good luck tomorrow...will be sending baby vibes all day for you..better get doing as the mw says!!:rofl:

Katie we are registering Rebecca tomorrow, can't wait to see her name on the birth cert...seems "real" then!!I'm glad you sadi about her cord, Dan keeps asking when will it drop off... How you getting on with the bottles?? Do you do them all in one go or one by one???

Caz, how is the bf going???

Katycam hope you are ok and your headache gone....

:hugs: to everyone else.if I have forgotten you


----------



## lolly101

Good luck Dani xxx:hugs:


----------



## aurora32

Ok Girls think im going to call it a night, am all achey gonna go for a bath then bounce for bit, then an early night before my big day tomorrow, and hopefully by the time im on here again il have my :baby:


Good luck to all of you and hope there are a few more births while im away..:hugs::hugs::hugs:

Wish me luck!! 

Speak to you all soon.


Will keep my txt buddies updated.



:hug::hug::hug::hug:


----------



## jms895

Hi Lolly hope your ok hun?


----------



## Dani_b

bet im still here tomorrow lol
if the other 2 are anything to go by then i will be late.
dd was 9 days and ds was 10 days


----------



## jms895

NN Claire hun and catch up soon, good luck for tomorrow hun xx text if you need to xx


----------



## icculcaz

bf is a no go...... im as dry as a nuns crotch. bf support worker was supposed to be coming out today but was a no show. so sod em bonding with cow n gate :lol:


----------



## jms895

Caz I cant believe Scarlett is nearly a month old already!!


----------



## icculcaz

gl claire *hug*


----------



## icculcaz

i know its goin soooo quick!


----------



## Gemma Lou

Congratulations to all mummys!


----------



## beancounter

i bet nuns have well soggy crotches.
Has anyone else noticed the canesten duo adverts clain to cure thrush so you can 'feel yourself'?! too much fiddling prolly cause the problem in the first place lol.


----------



## jms895

:rofl: bean he he

My its not very busy on here tonight!

Is everyone giving birth :D


----------



## babymama

So this is where all the march mommies hang out! Thought I'd join the club :)


----------



## jms895

Hi baby mama!!


----------



## jojo1974

hi everyone


----------



## jojo1974

weres everyone tonite ?????????? :(


----------



## mummymadness

Hi babymama :) .

Hope pains increase Dani.

Congrats on registering Ella Katie :) ... And have fun getting the cert tommorrow Lolly hun :).

Hope every ones well ?? , Iv had no more pains or anything .. Hes very quiet in there thow.
Checked heartbeat all is good hes just sooo quiet.

Iv just won some pennies on Poker to cheer me up, And eaten some more pineapple ..
But i have a feeling this mummy is going the whole 9 Yards Rofl . xxx .


----------



## jojo1974

hi mm you ok ?


----------



## jms895

Hi Jojo and MM

It has been mega quiet on here today and getting quieter as March goes on :(

I have been on the ball a bit and had some more rasp tea. Having a hot curry tomorrow night and starting clary sage next week!

Sorry to hear things have stopped mm, you never know though, might not be long :D

I am going to bed soon, want to be up early in the morning :hugs:


----------



## jojo1974

gosh im bored oh on call of duty my son is in bed and im not sure wot to do lol


----------



## jojo1974

hey jade any pains ?


----------



## babymama

ooohh I love Poker! 

As for the LO, mine's been active aaalllll day. He has not had a wink of rest since this morning... I love it, but sometimes I just want some rest... hahahaha


----------



## mummymadness

I hate nights like that Jo hun , I get my 2 in bed and Andy gets watching some crap on TV then i get lost what to do... I usually find something online to do :) .

Have a good nights rest Jade , I agree its getting very quiet i guess its as we keep popping off to hospital to have theese babies lol .xxxxxx .


ps = Very impressed babymama not many female players around ,I love to beat the men at poker as they think a woman they can walk over.. Ooo how wrong they are lol.


----------



## jojo1974

lol mm wonder who will be next ?? think i will be one of the last :(


----------



## jms895

Congrats on being term tomorrow Jojo! xx

RELAX while you have the chance!!


----------



## jojo1974

hi babymama


----------



## jojo1974

whoooooooo term , iv got be honest iv ad enough :(


----------



## jms895

Thanks MM not be long going up to bed now

Jojo no more pains today just the normal sh*t! You?


----------



## mummymadness

Sooo many of us could go next .. Well i know claire will as its her induction tommorrow (Good luck babes) .
But after that i havent the foggiest , I hope its Pip as i know shes sooo low right now.

Im ready actually im more than ready but rekon ill do the whole 9 yards and more lol, By my previous babies i rekon ill go 6 days over and thats only 2 weeks away at most so im holding hope not long :) . x .


----------



## babymama

mummymadness said:


> ps = Very impressed babymama not many female players around ,I love to beat the men at poker as they think a woman they can walk over.. Ooo how wrong they are lol.

THANKS!!! I love to play although I'm still learning. It'll take practice but one day I will collect! MUAHAHAHA!!!! :rofl:


----------



## jms895

I am bored, totally lost it with the TV not watched it in ages it just does not interest me anymore!!


----------



## jojo1974

iv ad bh on and off since sunday they get to a peak then just die off


----------



## jojo1974

i hardly watch it now days its either son or oh on the bloody x box im a call of duty widow lol


----------



## mummymadness

**Blushes watching american idol** , Carnt live without mine . x .


----------



## jms895

mummymadness said:


> Sooo many of us could go next .. Well i know claire will as its her induction tommorrow (Good luck babes) .
> But after that i havent the foggiest , I hope its Pip as i know shes sooo low right now.
> 
> Im ready actually im more than ready but rekon ill do the whole 9 yards and more lol, By my previous babies i rekon ill go 6 days over and thats only 2 weeks away at most so im holding hope not long :) . x .

MM even if you go over a bit hun, it wont be long hun, I can tell in your typing its getting you down now but really it wont be long now :hugs: xxx

I hope Pip is next bless her. I want to go but Lisa is also due now so I have to wait my turn though as he is 1/5 engaged may not be long xx


----------



## jms895

Jojo do you reckon you will be waiting another 3 week then?


----------



## jojo1974

any news on pip ? iv got her num but dont like to bother her


----------



## jms895

My phone is dead and needs chargin, i will text her when I go to bed and get it on charge xx


----------



## jojo1974

im not sure jade hes not engaged or nothing but the dr i seen on mon did say cause its my 3rd it might not happen till birth , all through this preg i thought i would go early but hes proving me wrong lol


----------



## jojo1974

i went over by a week with the other 2 :(


----------



## mummymadness

Iam constantly thinking of Pip and wonder how shes doing , She was seeing another m/w tonight wasnt she??? .

Awwww thanks Jade hun, I keep telling myself 2 weeks tops and thats nothing :).
Im trying my hardest but i think the days are going quick wich is a massive positive :) . x .


----------



## jms895

I hate not knowing when he is coming! I just want a date now :D


----------



## jms895

I know I keep thinking of Pip too dont like keep texting her in case she is pissed off with it as I bet she has had enough waiting now bless her :hugs:

Jojo as its your third you may not have to wait so long?


----------



## jojo1974

same ere jade everyone who sees me says you not be long , even hospital on mon say i may not make to next appointment


----------



## jojo1974

think starting 2 morrow its curry and :sex:


----------



## jms895

Here here Jojo! Curry for me tomorrow night :D


----------



## mummymadness

NN ladies im soo tired going to watch 20 mins of TV then bed . Sleep well . xxx .


----------



## jojo1974

these babys will be born lol


----------



## jojo1974

nn mm hope you have a good sleep xxx


----------



## jms895

NN MM

Jojo NN I am gonna go too! x


----------



## jojo1974

nn jade sleep well xxx going to kick oh of xbox now xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## babymama

Have a good sleep. It's only 5.30 in the evening here, I got many hours before bedtime.:cry:


----------



## MummyCat

hi honies.... 

Hope you're all feeling okay! I hope these babies start behaving themselves!!! I'm off to bed soon! DH is working from home tomorrow which is a relief for me... as I hate him being over an hour away when I feel like labour is imminent! 

nn all xxx


----------



## MummyCat

hi babymama...welcome to the thread... not long till your little man is due!!! Is this your first? x


----------



## babymama

Yes it's my first and I'm very excited :) I just hope he comes soon!


----------



## tiggertea

jade - thanks for the offer of help backtracking! I had friends call round hence my disappearing act so suddenly :dohh: i've sent katie the info for passengerrach and lannyboo, she had already seen the posts about rame..... have i forgotten anyone else?

welcome babymama!


----------



## tiggertea

Updates:

8.22pm
Hey hun looks like i'm in labour, on way to hospital now

10.36pm
Been examined, am only 2cm still but they're keeping me in til he's here. Given me diamorphine for the pain, am in happy land doing sudoku eating lolly pops :)


----------



## MummyCat

babymama... that's lovely... it's our first too! (We're on team yellow... so have a little longer to wait till we know!)

Debz sweetie... thanks for the updates! I'm really pleased for her! The more of these Mums who start labouring after getting cramps and niggles the better (it'll be a good sign for us!)

Now I really hope that Pip, Holly and Lisa make a move! Poor things! xx


----------



## tiggertea

I agree! lol
the more ladies that go, the closer we are to getting our turn! hehehe

anyone seen/heard from holly tonight? she's been very quiet....


----------



## MummyCat

nope... not seen her! Been thinking of her all day actually (maybe it's my mystic meg coming through!!!)

I really hope that things happen soon for her... and that she gets the birth she's been hoping for! At home with Andy in her heated pool with breathing and relaxation and a gorgeous little one! ;)


----------



## MummyCat

Right.... I'm off to bed now!! Night night lovelies!! xxxx

Sleep tight sweet dreams and a bit of labour dust to any of you who need it!! :hugs:


----------



## tiggertea

nn Cath!
:dust: to you too!


----------



## babymama

good night, sleep tight :)


----------



## mummymadness

Couldnt sleep so im back lol .

Good luck pixie :) . x .


----------



## tiggertea

is it normal to have cramp down legs when going to the loo?! (and i don't mean to piddle! :lol:) soz prob tmi....


----------



## MummyCat

Hmmm... I would say not that's not a normal occurance for me! Is it just an ache in the legs? or like propper cramping up (when your muscles in calves feel like they contract into a ball?)

Hope you're ok sweets!

I'm struggling to sleep (clearly... it's 4:30am... I should not be up!) I'm having more cramping and getting a little tired of it now!

Hope to be back on here later to hear that Pixie, Pip and potentially Holly have had their babies!!! Oooh... did ya see... another March Baby born (Mernie due on 7th).

*yawn*


----------



## LisaM

:hi: morning

oh good luck pixie! hope she is doing well, cant wait for an update from debz x 

i just had 2 wheatabix and a cookie for my breakfast! is that bad? the cookie wasn't necessary but it was there! x


----------



## aurora32

Morning Girls,

Flying visit before i leave to hopefully have bubs......:happydance::happydance:



Good luck Pixie hope lo arrives soon for you......:hugs:

Labour dust and vibes to Pip, think ita bout time you had Sienna now, youve been through enough......:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

Welcome Babymama.

:hugs::hugs: to all that nee and good luck to all and anyone who go into labour while im away.

Anyway wish me luck and hope to be back soon plus LO.


:hug::hug::hug:


----------



## lousielou

Good luck and lots of love Claire!! :hug: xxx


----------



## lousielou

Lisa, I don't think your cookie was bad - what flavour was it? Chocolate has calcium in it y'see.. :D


----------



## LisaM

good luck claire, hope you have bubs very very soon! i will be looking out for updates xx

:rofl: thanks lou, it was a milk choc one so thats ok then! x


----------



## jojo1974

whoooo good luck pixie and aurora xxxxxxxx


----------



## Shifter

Morning all. Thanks for thinking of me guys, there were some lovely comments to see this morning :cloud9:

Not much going on here, I just needed an evening of pure relaxation, which I had and I feel soooooo much better now. After I got into bed to read I had what was absolutely and unmistakably a contraction, it wasn't BH or engagement, it was totally different from anything I've felt before.... but it was literally just the one!!! :rofl:

I don't know if I can describe it... the whole lower half of my bump started to tighten up gradually, it didn't hurt at all, it was just this wave of pressure that took over and I had to stop reading, close my eyes and breathe through it. It lasted about 20 seconds and then was gone. Andy and I got a bit excited but I kept sniffing my flannel with lavender oil on and made sure I didn't tense up. An hour and half later with no sign of another one we had to shrug it off. Weird to just have the one though!

Andy had a dream about the birth last night and woke up saying "Today's the day." I got up to find he's moved the bottle of champagne from the wine rack to the fridge so he really is hopeful!! :rofl:

Good luck today Claire!

I really hope pip has little Sienna soon, poor lamb has been so miserable. I don't mind waiting another day if it means pip can go first :hugs:


----------



## Phoenix

morning all.

Massive day of stresses for me today, trying to solve problems that my minions aren't up, and ended up with me getting very angry before I left work yesterday. Luckily I managed to calm down before I got home. Good practice that so I don't end up taking out my work stresses on my family.

Still no sign of the baby arriving, although I did have my first baby dream last night. Nice, peaceful, quick birth. 

I just wish that'd happen soon.

May have to work tomorrow as well. :hissy:


----------



## Shifter

:hug: Phoenix. Work must never make you angry, frustration is one thing but anger is quite another. You will make it work. Is there anyone else you can get on board trying to fix it? An extra pair of eyes/hands and all that...


----------



## jms895

Thanks for the update on Pixie Debz, any more news?

Pip text and she is on pain killers waiting for bubs to move so got to wait it out bless her x she has turned again little madam!

How is everyone?


----------



## jms895

Morning Phoenix! How you?

Holly how exciting for you hun! Relax more thats all you need xx


----------



## icculcaz

mooooooooooooooooooooooooooornin. had a crapola nights sleep as madam was on a 2 hourly schedule.. so im a liiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiil cranky today. sat here waiting on asda delivering my shoppin between 10 n 12... if they balls up again theyre for it....


----------



## Shifter

Thanks Jade. Am listening to my birthing playlist instead of watching TV and will be logging off soon to go knit or read. Just need to stay nice and mellow.


----------



## jms895

Debz Mernie has had her baby and x-danielle too! Do you want to PM Katie or shall i?

xx


----------



## icculcaz

mornin shifter n jade... :)

mooooooooooo


----------



## jms895

Good luck today Aurora!! xxx


----------



## jms895

Mooooooooooooooooooooooooooooorning Caz!!! Has BF lady been yet?


----------



## icculcaz

nope not even a phone call. fook her. tits proper dried up now. pump boxed up as it doesnt work and i'll ram it up her backside... sideways.


----------



## jojo1974

hi ladies:wave:


----------



## jms895

Hi Jojo

:grr: Caz get em sorted out!!


----------



## Phoenix

aaaand, relax.

Problem solved. Hardware's fault.:dohh:


----------



## jojo1974

awwwwww caz :hug:
hi jade love the name you got for bubba :cloud9:
hi phoenix 
so hows everyone doing ?
whooo fully cooked today :happydance:


----------



## jms895

Thanks Jojo I am glad someone does!

I am ok need to clean today though house a tip!

COngrats on term x


----------



## icculcaz

mornin jojo


----------



## CountingDown

Morning everyone!! Hope everyone is ok.

Is anyone else starving all the time? I have just eaten a hugh dish of wheetos but now fancy a pizza! Would pizza be a good second course for breakfast :blush:


----------



## jojo1974

mornin caz and countingdown , yum talk of food not sure about pizza at this time though lol


----------



## icculcaz

UPDATE ON AURORA

scan done.. babs head down. woo


----------



## icculcaz

CountingDown said:


> Morning everyone!! Hope everyone is ok.
> 
> Is anyone else starving all the time? I have just eaten a hugh dish of wheetos but now fancy a pizza! Would pizza be a good second course for breakfast :blush:

its an even better 1st course


----------



## jms895

:wohoo: Aurora!! 
 
Counting down - pizza is good any time of day! :D


----------



## CountingDown

Well the pizza won and is cooking in the oven! Just hope I can manage to wait 20 mins :blush:


----------



## Shifter

Congrats on term jojo!

Thanks for update on Claire, Caz. Fingers crossed for her.

Phoenix - glad you got work stress sorted!

I've been really hungry lately too. Last night I couldn't stop eating and so far this morning it's the same. Trying not to gorge myself though, if I do go into labour and am too full I may :sick: !!


----------



## jms895

He he I think same Holly, dont want to puke in labour as I am a greedy pig and gorge out, must not fill myself to much!! :blush:


----------



## jojo1974

i need food now :blush:


----------



## icculcaz

im hungry.....


squeakys woke up with hiccups.. there goes my breakfast opportunity


----------



## tiggertea

morning ladies!

Updates on pixie - jack's not here yet tho! https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-third-trimester/106870-pixiekitty-labour-update-4-8-31am.html



Cath, the cramping was proper full-on "can't move" type cramps (ouchie!) running from my lower back right down through my legs.... was VERY weird! :rofl: 

Had quite an uncomfy night again last night, but nothing exciting to report!

:hugs: to Claire - glad bub stayed turned!

hope sienna starts to cooperate for pip soon, she must be soooo exhausted!

glad you had a good night Holly - maybe a super-relaxing evening is just what you needed to get things started!

Phoenix - hopefully your mystic meg-ness is right! :lol:

Jade - do u mind pm-ing katie with the details of those other two march bubs? I've gotta get ready to go for some groceries!! hehehe

everyone else :hugs:


----------



## jms895

Debz will do enjoy your shopping :D


----------



## tiggertea

you should have been a comedian Jade :lol: i don't mind the shopping part - it's the putting it away i despise coz you feel like it's all done when you hit the checkout, then you get home and have to start it all again :blush: LAZY ME!!!!!

Thanks for pm-ing katie :hugs:


----------



## jojo1974

right ladies the sun is out i feel good for a change so going for a nice walk (well waddle ) up town xxxxxx


----------



## CountingDown

The sun is out were I am too, suppose I should get dressed and make the most of it too.

Pizza was amazing by the way :-=


----------



## icculcaz

aurora's bein faffed with atm... seeing if they can break waters if not the gels goin in.


----------



## icculcaz

oh pippa's updating me on aurora. atm shes out with her mum.


----------



## claire-lou

Thanks for updates Caz

Good luck to claire and pixie.

Been awake with backache since 4 thought that this could be the start but have no other signs and back seems to be easing now. Even tried to clean the kitchen floor on hands and knees just in case. :rofl: Wont be doing that again!

I'm going for a bit of pampering this lunchtime, having my eye lashes tinted. Then off to mum's. DH starts nights tonight for 5 days. So I'm off to stay with mum and dad as little nervous about something happening during night and me being alone. Daft I know.


----------



## Dani_b

morning all.
im still here and no baby. actually had a good sleep last night for a change


----------



## jms895

Claire Lou morning!

Caz thanks for updates!

Enjoy your walk Jojo


----------



## icculcaz

auroras had pessary in :)


----------



## mummymadness

Congrats on Full term Jo :) .

Caz them soddin bf helpers much help they were ! , Hope she likes the bottles :) .

Glad you relaxed and slept well Holly, 

Whoooo go Aurora sounding good.

Good luck pixie, sounds like your well on your way hun.

Im well had layla in my bed last night again.. Little madam was wide awake at 3am and she snores :( lol.
Just taking her to schoool then shopping and il be on later .
Hope everyones well ??? . x .


----------



## jms895

Fine thanks MM and you?

I have burnt me tongue on some mushroom risotto! Could not wait for it to cool down :blush: serves me right!

Thanks for update on Claire Caz. Go Aurora!!!!


----------



## lousielou

Mmm, risotto.... Am having bagels for lunch I think... Yummy :)


----------



## beancounter

one handed typing to say my lengthy boring birth story is in the announcements section :D

GL aurora!


----------



## tiggertea

less than a page in the (almost) 5 hrs i've been gone?! OMG watcht the tumbleweed drifting by.....

no more news on pixie but will update as soon as i hear anything.


----------



## Dani_b

think my little one has got hickups lol


----------



## icculcaz

i thought it was quet too debz.... but we here now :)


aint hiccups fun dani? used t make me laff. scarletts always got em now cum t think of it...

i been tackling kyras bedroom... 1.5 binliners of rubbish removed...... still not done completely, but she can do the rest....


----------



## icculcaz

im now sat feedin madam playing free bingo :)


----------



## Dani_b

free bingo hehe. im always playing that on facebook. bingo island


----------



## tiggertea

i dunno whats up with me today.... i can hardly be bothered to move :confused:


----------



## Dani_b

ive been to costco this afternoon and got lots of milk for the kids to drink lol. 1 litre lasts us a day and OH has brought 4 packets of 6 1 litre bottles so should have enough until after baby is here as still had some in the kitchen


----------



## icculcaz

this is on 1 o those bingo sites... bingomania.co.uk free £15 on sign up, no deposit..


----------



## Dani_b

think i will end up addicted lol. i did sign up to a 'free' bingo site but it was just a site that gave you links to other paying sites.... looked that way to me anyway


----------



## MummyCat

Afternoon all...

Jojo congrats on full term hun! 

:hugs: to Pixie and Claire and of course to Pip... she must wonder what she did to upset someone?
Debz...that sounds like crazy cramps you had!
Holly glad all is okay and that you're taking it easy! 

DH is working from home on his HUGE project... he's a CRM consultant (if that means anything to any of you) and they're just trying to go live with the system... except the customer is based in France and Belgium... so not as simple as most of them! This all means he's stressed and hogging the study.... so I've been bored out my mind with no access to the net! *humpf* I had a two hour long bath - came out looking like a prune and finished a James Patterson book I was less than half way through last night!

Am soooo bored and would really like labour to kick off... just to give me something to do! haha

I better go... he'll need the study soon! Take care and hope to catch up again this evening! :hugs:


----------



## icculcaz

scarletts on her mat shouting at me.......,


----------



## tiggertea

Just had a txt from pix:

Going in for an emergency c-section. Absolutely gutted.


----------



## jms895

CRM - customer relationshop management?

Debz, I am same been having a go at OH and I been bone idol today he has fell out with me and says I am a mini hitler and a bitch!

I have been in bed 3 hours and cant be arsed to do anything today :(


----------



## LisaM

:hi: afternoon!

its been quiet on here today, still no more updates on claire/pip/pixie? hope one of them has their babies soon!

well i am officially overdue and depressed! :cry:


----------



## jms895

tiggertea said:


> Just had a txt from pix:
> 
> Going in for an emergency c-section. Absolutely gutted.

Oh dear what happened? :( :hugs:

Any more news on Aurora? x


----------



## jms895

Lisa :hugs: just a waiting game now for you hun isnt it xx


----------



## tiggertea

Dunno anything more than that Jade - I'm assuming maybe things weren't progressing quickly enough.... she first went to hosp. last night just after 8pm, so i guess she's prob exhausted by now :(


----------



## LisaM

aww thats a shame for pixie, at least she will have her baby soon, hope everything is ok.

thanks jade. david thinks i am a crazed woman as i keep crying for nothing! at least i know he/she will def be here by next saturday at the latest! x


----------



## beancounter

awww pix :hug: send her my love. it's not that bad pix :( :hugs:


----------



## jms895

Bean - fantastic birth story hun :D

Hope I am as brave as you...


----------



## jms895

Anyway seeing as I have done sod all, all day I may as well top it off and go and have a long soak in the bath for an hour before I go my cousins 18th party tonight. Its at her house and we having drinks and hot curry :lol: so am hoping it may start me off he he......

Did my relaxation CD earlier and was so relaxed it was lovely :D

Catch up later lovely ladies :hugs:


----------



## LisaM

sounds good jade. see you later x


----------



## tiggertea

have a good night jade!


----------



## Shifter

Poor Pixie. Thanks for the updates Debz.

Lisa - remember that you're not actually overdue until after 42 weeks hun, anything between 37 and 42 is perfectly normal :hugs:

Jade - glad you had a good session with your CD :D


----------



## lousielou

Sending Pixie lots of love :hugs:


----------



## icculcaz

i have just had a mega cheezy jacket spud.... mmmmmmmm


----------



## mummymadness

Afternoon ladies :) .

Glad pixie got to meet baby , Sorry it was by section for her thow.

Any news on Aurora ?? .

Im now on Bingomania thanks you Caz :).

Kids driving me nuts lol , Finnley has decided he likes to scream liek a high pitched girl lol.
Got a letter home today about Nits going around Laylas school ewwwwwwww i had a word with her about keeping her bobble in and im spraying loads of hairspray on it when she goes to school , Keep the little blighters out ! .

Hows every ones day ?? . x .


----------



## lousielou

MM - There's this spray-in stuff you can get from Boots which is meant to deter headlice. My stepkids get them _all the frickin' time_... well, they did until we started blasting them with this stuff. It's £11 or £12 a bottle and you just have to spray once or twice a week. 

I'm hungry and tired. grrrr.


----------



## tiggertea

Mum just called to see if we wanted to go to her's for tea tonight :D i jumped at the chance lol - too lazy to cook today! will update later when pixie lets me know anything more. 

Hopefully everyone's feeling a bit better later - everyone left to have their bub seems to be having a rough time right now :(


----------



## icculcaz

https://www.birdsgame.com/


okaAAAAAAAAAAAy


----------



## mummymadness

Thanks louise will try that , I know it happens .. But laylas never had nits and id like to keep it that way lol.

Caz HaHaHaHa allthow very strange very addictive lol . x .


----------



## Dani_b

think i will be on bingomania too lol


----------



## icculcaz

dreambingo 
cheekybingo
winkbingo 
are are no deposit n money 4 free too


----------



## icculcaz

im uploading pics of the kids onto a new photobucket account i just created, so i can give my parents / sister / friends the link n they can get photos of my kids onto their pc.. sum reason email hates attachments soo figured this is next best thing...


----------



## Dani_b

caz you going to have us all addicted to bingo lol


----------



## icculcaz

its no cash involved bingo......... :)


----------



## mummymadness

Wink bingo is really good :) .

Im a member on them all lol, Foxy bingo is good pay outs :) . x .


----------



## Dani_b

would be good if there was a free one that yo could actually et your winings on though.. does that make sence


----------



## claire-lou

Poor Pixie

Any news on Claire?

Pip has been quiet aswell today hope she is ok.

:hugs::hugs: to everyone that needs them

As I mentioned earlier I've had niggling backache since 4 this morning, the BH's started around 2 and are now every 5 mins and have been for the past hour and half so I'm currently ball bouncing.

:hissy::hissy::hissy:They don't hurt thou, GO AWAY if you aren't doing anything :hissy::hissy:

Right off to read beans birth story. I'll be back


----------



## icculcaz

Dani_b said:


> would be good if there was a free one that yo could actually et your winings on though.. does that make sence

cheeky bingo claims to be that but i not been there yet


----------



## Dani_b

hat your next port of cal caz lol


----------



## icculcaz

oooh hope so claire :)


----------



## Dani_b

am trying cheeky bingo will let you now how it goes


----------



## icculcaz

okies. im feedin madam.,... again.


----------



## Dani_b

it automatically dabs your numbers lol


----------



## icculcaz

i think it'll b a while b4 i get to bingo .. uploading 112 pics o kids..... cud b here a while


----------



## Dani_b

lol


----------



## icculcaz

i love auto daub n auto call


----------



## Dani_b

this one is calling numbers out and auto dabbing. dont know if it automatically calls bingo though


----------



## Dani_b

where is everyone?

cheekybingo..... you can use winings from free games to play pay for games but you cant take the winnings unless you diposit... does that make sence?


----------



## icculcaz

yeah tight gets.....advert says play for free win for real


----------



## Dani_b

thats what i thought too.


----------



## icculcaz

always a catch eh?


----------



## Dani_b

yea there always something.


----------



## Logiebear

I have just put a thread on about Aurora, Claire and Pip for you if you don't already know ladies xxx


----------



## wanababy




----------



## Dani_b

such a cutie there


----------



## icculcaz

oooooooooh :) i know bout pip... been chattin to her most o day but fankoo logie :) *gone 4 a nosey*


----------



## icculcaz

awwwwwwwwww cutie pink one


----------



## icculcaz

im hungry.... what can i have to eat???
im thinking toast n butter...


----------



## Dani_b

i want my pink bundle


----------



## Dani_b

dont know.. im thinking about food too


----------



## icculcaz

ur pink bundles gonna b here soon...

my pink bundles bein a pest and squeaking as soon as i start doing something... henseforth i been here most o the day...


----------



## Dani_b

yea if on time only 16 more to wait lol

i fancy pizza but havent got any in the freezer


----------



## icculcaz

make ur own....... or settle for cheese on toast...


----------



## Dani_b

had lots of cheese on toast and toasties lately.. think i might turn into one lol


----------



## lousielou

Gorgeous pics Liz!! :D


----------



## mummymadness

Awwwww Liz shes sooo cute :) , Well done hun .. Congrats .

Going to take a nosey on the thread thanks Suzanne , Thanks for the text too hun ran out of credit Oooopppps.
Gotta top up Tuesday in preparation to text every one when he comes :) , Thats sounds sooo strange out loud Next week !!!!!!! arghhhhhhh .

Hope every ones well . xxxxxx .


----------



## icculcaz

mmmmmmmmmmm cheez toasties.... are a food fit for a god!


----------



## Dani_b

sometimes had cheese and onion too lol

we always end up on the subject of food in here lol


----------



## icculcaz

food rules! im already buyin food in 4 scarlett!


----------



## mummymadness

I had home made Lasagne for tea :) .

And home made salsa , Ooooooo ima ddicted to chillies fresh chillies mmmmmmmmmmmm.


----------



## Dani_b

going to let OH use the comp before he goes out so catch you all later


----------



## icculcaz

laters dani :)


OMG... dont ask... but
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cMO8Pyi3UpY


im easily amused,....


----------



## pippam116

hello ladies, at the mo not attempting to read back and catch up. thought id pop in while i not sleepy xxx :hugs: and thanks to all


----------



## icculcaz

hellooooooooooo pip :)


----------



## wanababy

Sorry I just posted pics and ran - my laptops playin up and was typing backwards!! lol!

Hope everyones OK anyway and congrats to all those who've had their LO's 
:hugs:

Liz
xx

Cheers to Claire for updating you all and thanks for all the congrats girls :hugs:

Good luck to Claire atm, she's sooo fed up now bless her, things are going really slow for her....

Forgot to say aswell, my labour was awful :( 27 hours and 2 failed epidurals - gas and air only and a shot of diamorphine rite near end...!!


----------



## pippam116

congrats liz, sos was such a lenghty painful process, well worth it tho eh, xx


caz get a moooooooooooooooo-vin wiv ur plunger, 

omg dd tomoz, tired n in need of kip.


----------



## babymama

20 babies already??? wow! didn't we just have like 15?? congratulations to all :)


----------



## pippam116

off to bed now girlies, nn xxx


----------



## HannahGraceee

20 MARCH MUMS! :shock:
:wohoo:


----------



## icculcaz

nite pip. xx


----------



## mummymadness

NN pip hun , Hope sienna shows . I know its hard for you right now **Hugs**. xxxx .


----------



## tiggertea

thanks for the updates!

havent heard from pixie since she went for her section @4.... kinda worried coz i thought id have heard SOMETHING by now.....

nn pip - hopefully sienna makes an appearance sometime VERY soon

we're gonna be "the bingo mums" soon if caz gets us all hooked! :lol:


omg those cramps i talked about running from lower back thruogh my bum and down my legs when i go to toilet are back again tonight - OUCH!

have felt really uncomfy all day and starting to hit a phase where i'm thinking "ENOUGH ALREADY!?!" lol


----------



## mummymadness

Hope then pain eases Debz **Hugs**.

So quiet in here , You can tell its our Month by how quiet it has gotten.
I rekon were all going to go soon wont be long.

I think ill go next wekk sometime (Heres hoping) .I hope Pixie is ok ?? . And Aurora ??.

Hope everyones well ?? . x .


----------



## MummyCat

evening... should I say...Morning!!

Jade... you're exactly right CRM = customer relationship management!

Debz hope those pains ease chicky... that or increase into labour! Liz hun your little one is so adorable... huge congrats! Sorry to hear about a long and bad labour! 

Hope everyone else is okay, I've spent the rest of the day working on our wedding album. I'd already sorted the pics and blue tacked them roughly where I wanted them, but this afternoon I had to put them in properly with double sided sticky tape! It's taking forever... but we do have near on 500 photos! *sigh* More than half way through now.... so a couple more hours and I'll be done! Hurrah!

I'm being summoned to bed! Grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr.... don't even get me started on how annoyed I've been with him today! So night night you lots! Sweet dreams!

x


----------



## pippam116

morning, have updated on aurora on the thread logie started though no progress yet and shes getting checked at 10. x

cant actually believe ive got to due date what an achievement :lol:

bit of cleaning up to do then back to bed, to coax my back.

xx


----------



## Dani_b

morning all


----------



## pippam116

morning Dani


----------



## Dani_b

hey pip. its very quiet in here.
still no baby then? congrats on due date
15 days till mine


----------



## pippam116

not long for you ,

she isn't playing ball, pretending to be stuck me thinks, things start then they stop again, just cant shift these back pains,


----------



## Dani_b

they know where they are safest and comfy lol

if my other 2 are anythingto go by i will ba late by about 9-10 days


----------



## pippam116

i think im heading that way, id had my others long b4 now, im beginning to think if sienna doesnt shift round soon then she'll stay there till forced out. but quietly hoping thats not the case.


----------



## Dani_b

hopefully she will come by herself so you dont have to get induced


----------



## pippam116

ta! have everything crossed except the obvious, :)

gunna go have a bth and try get some sleep.


xx


----------



## Dani_b

okies catch you later


----------



## LisaM

just on here on my phone so cant really read back the pages. hope pixie and baby are ok? will be back on later xx


----------



## MummyCat

Morning...

Pip sweetie...HAPPY DUE DATE!!! Hope Sienna does turn round soon for you, so that you can have a nice home birth!
Hey Dani hun... happy 15 days to go! ooohh... you're 38 weeks tmz!

Lisa and news on your little bundle? niggles/pains/anything?
I hope Pixie and Claire are both okay! :hugs:


----------



## Dani_b

yea 38 weeks tomorrow. im another due on mothers day


----------



## MummyCat

:) Popular date that one!!! :hugs:


----------



## Dani_b

yea. must of been nothing on the tv 9 months ago lol


----------



## tiggertea

morning ladies!

i slept like a log last night after hubby gave me a lovely relaxing massage :D think he's lookin something tho as i just had brekkie in bed too.... hmmmmmmmm lol

still haven't heard from pixie. wondering if her fone might be outta credit or somethin.


----------



## pippam116

dont you just get sick of trying to sleep. my bags under my eyes r sore :lol:


----------



## tiggertea

aw pip! :hugs:
happy due date by the way!! :)


----------



## pippam116

thanks deb,happy 38 weeks :), just gotta say bean your aviatar pic is gorgeous! :)


----------



## mummymadness

Happy due date Pip hun.

Hope every ones well , im going to take the kids out for the day. Im trying my hardest to make theese 6 days go quick :) . xxxx .


----------



## jojo1974

hi ladies xx


----------



## jojo1974

whoooooooooo very quiet hope you all ok xxx


----------



## pippam116

have just updated on aurora on logies thread :)


----------



## beancounter

finally got to go see the ducks! woooo. Any babies yet???
Heard about pixie, wanna give her a hug blessx


----------



## jms895

Afternoon ladies!

Had my curry last night and nothing :(

Baby now fully engaged, mu auntie examined me last night and said he is so low (she is a senior MW) and said should not be long and she reckons about 8 pound!

I been up and scrubbing since 7.30am and I am fooking knackered, back is killing and still no niggles other than back ache!!

Bugger!!

Liz bootiful baby hun!!

Pip happy due date!

Will catch up now on Aurora and Claire

Congrats Pixie! :D


----------



## lousielou

I can't be bovvered doing anything today..... feeling really blah *sigh*


----------



## jms895

I was like that yesterday Lucy :( :hugs:

Today is opposite and I am knackerd with the scrubbing not done yet x


----------



## LisaM

:hi: everyone.

nothing happening for me yet Cath (thanks for asking!) x

happy due date Pip
good news about being fully engaged Jade!

hope pixie is doing ok now and feeling better x


----------



## jms895

Lisa are you ok or getting p***ed off now?

Wont be long either way now hun :hugs:


----------



## LisaM

yep its the latter one jade! i know im only 2 days over but i was convinced i would have had my baby by now, since my original due date was 28th feb. ah well at least i can say it will definately only be 1 more week (if not sooner). had a few pains in bed this morning but when i decided to start timing them they stopped! wtf? xx


----------



## lousielou

Urgh, how frustrating Lisa!

Jade, I have been a busy bee all week - house is spotless so there's nothing to do even if I had the motivation. It's odd how it's such a complete turnaround though huh?? Birthing pool gets delivered in a bit.... very excited! :)


----------



## jms895

Ooooh how exciting Lucy! You gonna get in it :D

Lisa wont be long now :hugs:


----------



## LisaM

i would be right in there Lucy! sounds good x


----------



## lousielou

well, I was thinking about it... :) OH is out at work but I think I should figure out how to put it up myself, just in case he's not here when I go into labour - what do you reckon??


----------



## lousielou

It's here and I'm going to put it up now - heh heh heh!!! :D


----------



## CountingDown

Afternoon ladies! Hope everyone is feeling ok and :hug: for anyone who needs one.

Lost some of my plug yesterday and since this morning I have had lower back pain and lots of yacky discharge and some cramping!! Hope this is a sign that something may be happening but not getting my hopes up just yet.

My raspberry tea arrived this morning and I quite enjoyed my first cup! Been quite busy today as I have started washing bubs clothes and went a walk into town/tesco to get a few last baby bits so me and o/h have got a quiet evening planned of takeaway and rubbish tv!

Whats everyone else got planned for this evening??


----------



## jms895

Counting Down, good luck hun hope this is the start! :D

Just had my best friend over she bought me gorgeous moses basket, loads toilettries, nappies, clothes etc about £150 worth of stuff! Ahh with blue balloons on, bless her :D
Oh and some rose wine for me when bubs gets here!!......

I am shattered now, gonna have a bath later with clary sage, frankincense and lavendar essential oils.... mmm :)

Lucy did you put the bath up?

Everyone ok? xxx


----------



## mummymadness

How nice of your friend Jade sounds great :) .

Hope its the start Lucy.

And Hope baby shows soon Lisa **Hugs** .

I had to divert plans of the park today, As layla still has this cough . So i took them to Mcdonalds then to play in my mums garden for 30 mins , They loved it :).

Still debating what to have for tea ! and im nackered.
Nowt good on TV tonight so might buy a film. Hope every ones well ?? .


----------



## jms895

Great thanks MM!!

Have a curry, a realllllllly hot one! :D :hugs:

Glad you had a nice day but hope Layla is better soon! xx


----------



## Dani_b

ive just had spag bol for my tea


----------



## lousielou

Not. Impressed. 

Apparently you need a frickin' degree in physics to be able to inflate and fill the sodding pool. I've been faffing with the b*stard thing for an hour and a half now and I still can't make head nor tail of it. Why can't it just have a simple pump and an off/on switch?! It's got about five different inflation holes, seven settings, a complex temerature control system and I don't understand any of it!! Got so frustrated I cried hormonal tears. OH came home to find me sat in the middle of it, still deflated, tubes everywhere, sobbing. He's going to help me do it in the morning. Feel a bit silly now for overreacting though... :blush:


----------



## jms895

:hugs: Lucy, I am sure OH will help you figure it out, just take it slowly and you will get there

Mmm Dani sounds nice Spag bol

I had inidan last night but feel naughty again and am to knackered to cook so am having pizza! :D


----------



## pippam116

lousielou said:


> Not. Impressed.
> 
> Apparently you need a frickin' degree in physics to be able to inflate and fill the sodding pool. I've been faffing with the b*stard thing for an hour and a half now and I still can't make head nor tail of it. Why can't it just have a simple pump and an off/on switch?! It's got about five different inflation holes, seven settings, a complex temerature control system and I don't understand any of it!! Got so frustrated I cried hormonal tears. OH came home to find me sat in the middle of it, still deflated, tubes everywhere, sobbing. He's going to help me do it in the morning. Feel a bit silly now for overreacting though... :blush:

:hug: i'd be the same!


gunna go look for something to eat its odd ends till shopping day tuesday :dohh:


----------



## icculcaz

bah!!!!!!!!!! fancy paddlin pools.... grrrrrrr.


anythin to report?


----------



## Dani_b

it was really yummy


----------



## mummymadness

decided having a chinese :) gonna order now .

Hope your OH manages to get the pool up Lucy **Hugs** .

Im fed up tonight, Baby is not engaed and higher than ever so no where bloody near for me :( . xx .


----------



## pippam116

evening caz, :hi:

:hugs: mm dont think like that, it could all happen very quickly, i know peeps who wernt engaged n had their bubs 2 weeks ago, i have been for weeks and still here, least u know bubs knows where the exit is n ur body done it b4, positive thoughts!


----------



## jms895

:hugs: mm but enjoy the chinese

I being naughty and ordering a pizza though I just feel like bed to be honest!

Hi Pip!!


----------



## jms895

Caz!!


----------



## icculcaz

helloooooooooooooooooooooooooo

i been naughty and been out with my bezza to pizza hut n to the pub :D


----------



## Dani_b

everyone seems to be having pizza lol


----------



## pippam116

:happydance: so does we have a drunken caz for entertainment? :rofl:


----------



## icculcaz

i hardly had anything to drink as took missy with me :)

but i now have wine :)


----------



## icculcaz

pizza is gooooooooood


----------



## mummymadness

well that was a load of good !! Chinese 1 hr 30 mins for delivery !!! er think not lol.

So now racking my brains for tea mmmmmmmmm ???? .

Thanks girls im trying to be positive its just one of thoose days, And to top it all Fooking asdas pissed me off ..
New laws state "Not to sell cough and cold medicines for under 6s" , Im furious i have one coughing poorly 4 year old in bed with no cough medicine !, And i bet if i go to Doctors they will prescribe cough medicine its bloody stupid bless her.
I checked online and its true this is the new guidlines arghhhhhhhhh .


----------



## MummyCat

hello all...

Hope you're all doing fine! We have just had friends round for lunch! They brought home made cheesecake! Yum!! :) I'd share... but the post man might eat it!

So I've been getting REALLY bad niggles and twinges and pains and am trying my very best not to get excited!! I just feel like every time they start - they never end up progressing! so I'm expecting this to go the same way.... but in the back of my head secretly hoping it's more!! xxx


----------



## tiggertea

helloooooo ladies!

well i've hardly been home all day. went to visit my mum, then mathew's too and not long in.
Very uncomfy with some more of those crampy pains i've been talking about the past few days, but nothing regular yet....
a huge storm has just kicked off here (rain so heavy it keeps setting Mathew's car alarm off! :grr:), so i reckon it'd be just my luck to go into labour in the middle of it :rofl:

have had a pic of little Jack off pixie, but don't wanna post it without permission..... he's a cutie tho!!!!

:hugs: to everyone in pain, and uncomfy.... hugs to little layla too gemma - stupid new guidelines are a pain in the arse....


----------



## icculcaz

https://www.televisiontunes.co.uk/themes/Wacaday.wav woohoo


----------



## tiggertea

anyone heard from holly? she's been v quiet lately :(


----------



## pippam116

ello, share the wine caz, ive got a pint of lemonade a dash wont harm lol :rofl:

so dh just made me curry, and i added plenty of chilli's fresh and powder, lets just say........ my mouth is burning, my lips r on fire nose running n got sweaty forehead :lol: if that don't do something i vow to do nothing else. Sienna get ur arse out, like tonight/tomorrow or there will be trouble, my piles r hanging low, my whoo whoo is all swollen, and its no good kicking shit out of me cos im eating hot curry, out out out. 

mm what stupid guidelines, ive got cupboard full, shame ur not near by. 

got lots of j20s here, mum asked me what munchies i wanted n i asked for summink nice to drink, so got a nice combination :)

keep getting pain down by bubs head, like a stitich only im sat still and not moved, if i move just feels worse, grr

ne body round to chat?

xx


----------



## icculcaz

im ere :)
n this merlots just lush :)


----------



## pippam116

lol :)

just updated on aurora, poor lamb still waiting for the gel they said she would have at 1!


----------



## icculcaz

aye just saw. what arseolez!


----------



## pippam116

not on is it, i tell u if i getto satge of needing starting off they bloody get move on or i do a diy lol


----------



## icculcaz

byo crochet hook?


----------



## pippam116

:lol: id be too scared incase took Sienna's eye out :lol:


----------



## pippam116

zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz cant keep my eyes open, going bed while she not rooting about, hope eviction notice takes effect soooooooonn.

nn ladies xxxxxxxx


----------



## icculcaz

:lol:


----------



## icculcaz

nite pip :) theres hope :)


----------



## Logiebear

Hope Claire gets some where soon, they are not being fair to her at all!!

Keeping everything crossed for those overdue and just due hey Pip lol

Come on babies! Keep seeing the header change to how many babies but not the list so don't know who is having and what's going on. 

I haven't got much time at the min as Hannah is a bit sick and there is a tummy bug going round the family, bloody typical. So I am feeding loads and cleaning up sick and poo too!!

COME ON MARCH BABIES!!


----------



## MummyCat

Heya

Caz...you're evil hun.... am dying for a HUGE glass of Merlot :rofl: You make sure you have a few extra sips for me! :)

Logie I hope that things get better at home and the bug leaves soon!

Pip dear.... GET THAT BABY OUT!!! (Do you think your little Sienna heard me shouting all angry like? I'm trying scare tactics!! :grr: )

Debz hun... I know Holly's been trying to relax lately and being away from here probably helps a bit (ie.. not having to always see other people having babies and experiencing signs of labour etc!) Although secretly I have my fingers crossed that she's too busy in labour to be on here! ;)
How are you cramps doing? Still getting them?

I'll be off to bed soon... had a rough night last night so hoping I get some sleep tonight! xx


----------



## MummyCat

Oooh another March Baby popped.... Nic-Flowers (Due 14th) has had her baby boy. Polo Princess has posted a thread in 3rd trimester! ;) 

We're getting there slowly! xx


----------



## mummymadness

awww bless Nic .

Hope every ones well , I rented a film and im pissed off its dutch lol lol lol .... Ben x it was called .
Stupid me .

Hope some one is getting close cause i aint lol . x .


----------



## jms895

Congrats to Nic flowers!

I am unsure is Katie updating the numbers, though I guess its getting a bit much now!

Anyone up? :lol:

I have terrible indigestion reckon its from the pizza..... nice though!

I am now wide awake..... selfish other half woke me up for a BJ and now wont have sex with me cos he says baby might come out and he aint ready!!! WTF :grr: I am ready!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Asshole

I had a clary sage bath and more raspberry tea, still no signs.....

May have a bounce on the ball......


----------



## lousielou

Morning! Feeling normal again today - am going to tackle to pool with OH in a bit. He has backed me up and said it does look complcated, so I don't feel as bad now! Had a yummy chinese last night - and would like some more again this morning but I already eated it all.... :blush:


----------



## pippam116

hahah i like chinese leftovers in the morning, yum! no baby here, and im officially overdue :(

just updated on claire again, waiting for last lot and if no go will be failed induction, poor thing, not getting ne where fast! :hugs: x


----------



## lousielou

Aw, lots of labour dust to you and Claire hun :hugs: xx


----------



## pippam116

just had the most amazing coffee ever, bet i could never make one like it again if i tried :rofl: and marmite on chunky granery toast, yum. got bloody numb hands all the time though go all tingly and drop things, dont know what all thats about, going to rock on the ball for half hour then sit upright wrong way on chair while i do a bit of ironing, its got out of control :lol:


----------



## lousielou

Pool is up and running. It took OH all of five minutes...


----------



## DonnaBallona

Hope all you ladies are feeling ok and not too uncomfortable whilst you wait for your babies to make an appearence!

Apologies all march mummies for not being on here so much lately-my LO caught me a bit by suprise! Hope to be able to hang around a bit more when I get a few seconds.

Have a good day ladies! Sending you all labour dust!! :hugs: xx


----------



## pippam116

lousielou said:


> Pool is up and running. It took OH all of five minutes...

glad its up :happydance:

as for him doing it so quick, men arnt good at much so they have to be useful with some things :))

x


----------



## Phoenix

tiggertea said:


> anyone heard from holly? she's been v quiet lately :(

She's fine, just trying to relax all weekend.

Plus OH is hogging her laptop. :blush:


----------



## Phoenix

pippam116 said:


> lousielou said:
> 
> 
> Pool is up and running. It took OH all of five minutes...
> 
> glad its up :happydance:
> 
> as for him doing it so quick, men arnt good at much so they have to be useful with some things :))
> 
> xClick to expand...

Yeah, we have our uses. :rofl:


----------



## pippam116

:lol: Phoenix, ooops i should have thought before i wrote that :rofl: ur an exception ;)

OH ok??


----------



## tiggertea

Cath - have had more of those cramps, but they don't seem to be doing anything :hissy: just making me uncomfy! lol

:hugs: to Claire - she's really not having mush luck :(

congrats to nic-flowers too! another march bub!

glad ur hubby got they pool going Lucy - time fr a practice run! :happydance:

everyone else :hugs:


----------



## pippam116

hmm so yet again just had a call to say the mw on call is sick, so if ne thing happens today to ring hospital and they will see hwo quick can get someone out, but realisticly as she put it i should get in the car n dh floor it as ambulance will take ages, but its pissing down and blowing a gail lmfao, not that im going ne where today as bubs seems happy you never know and i get this vision of screaming and looking like im in a wet tshirt competition aproaching hospital lmfao


----------



## tiggertea

oooh pip :( the mws in your area always seem to be sick :(


----------



## MummyCat

morning...thanks for the updates on Claire and Holly :hugs:

Pip hun... fingers crossed that you have some help when this alll everntually kicks off! Poor you! :hugs:

Lucy... great news re the pool... well done to your OH... I agree...they have to be around to do something useful! :) 

Debz... ah hun... i know that pain!! Last night i developed a new pain/twinge! This one was less like a cramp and more sharp... it was on the front of my bump under belly button and would come and go for a period of 3 hours or so.... so no sleep for me :(

On a frustrating note... we're having a shocker with the cricket. The Aussies killed us yesterday (quite literally knocking two of our top order batsmen out! :grr:) One can only hope that we can try make a draw out of it..but that's unlikely! *sob*

Have a great day everyone.... will catch up a bit later! :hug:


----------



## tiggertea

ouch! but new might be good? :D (here we go getting excited about pains again!!! hehe)


----------



## Shifter

Morning all. Andy hogging laptop and me wanting to just chill. Spot on Cath - it's easier to not look in here too often and see all the stress going around my pals :hugs:

Lucy - have fun in your pool hun! I've been in mine three times now! :blush: at least all this practice has enabled Andy to get inflation and filling down to a fine art!

Gemma - weird new policy re the cough medicine thing. So can you not even get things like Calpol over the counter now? Hope Layla feels better soon.

:hugs: to Claire, she might end up having to have a c-section at this rate. But in her case that might be for the best. I wonder what her Bishops score was? 50% of all inductions do fail, usually because they proceed despite a low BS. But she's been so poorly for weeks now, I know she just wants it to be over :hugs:

Was watching the cricket, but does seem Aus v SA match is now forgone conclusion, so Andy is playing on the 360 and I got my laptop back! Hopefully the Eng v WI match will actually look like it's heading towards a result this afternoon.

Have decided that all the little niggles I was having are in my head, I had started sign-spotting and wanted so desperately to see some that there they were... Until about 2 weeks ago I was sure this baby would stay put until at least 41 weeks - as that is the actual average gestation for first timers. So am fixing my sights firmly on the 20th and not expecting anything until then :rofl: still important to not stress out though.

Pip - I am utterly appalled at what you were told about your MW today hun. Are they SERIOUSLY suggesting that it would be safer for your DH to drive dangerously to hospital through a rain storm with you in labour than for them to send a MW to you?! :grr:

They have a duty of care and have to send a MW to a home birth, never mind what they say. I understand it's difficult for you with your precipitate labours, but how is it better for you to have the baby in the car on route than safe at home but unattended?! They can blummin well send someone as quickly as possible for you hun, they know they have to, they are just trying to fob you off. Despicable.


----------



## pippam116

my mw who i had all the way through, till the last 2 weeks grrrrrrrrr thats whats so annoying cos ive managed to see her all the way through. 
im doing everything i can to turn bubs today im on one! lol 

xxx


----------



## pippam116

holly hun, im faffed off too, the mw on call lives 40 mins away, which is no good to me, and from my previous address ambulance took 30 mins to get here plus the time to get me loaded up with cord bubs out and freezing outside, was a joke, i live slightly further away from there now too, if dh drives me from first pain its under ten mins, and more chance of having medical assistance as bubs arrives. if one of my nabors r in,both have several kids and one of them happens to be a close friend who assisted with last then ill stay put with out a doubt, and if last anything to go by i couldnt sit or lie down when asked/told too was like being paralised to the spot so getting in the car might not be an option anyway, its gunna be a case of see what happens and when, mon to fri 9-5 theres an on call mw within 10-15 mins, just put the dampers on with everything else, now not only frustrated and having pains but anxious of what where n when with who. having them go on and on for the homebirth i now want so much they just fook about at the end and really unprofessional about it


----------



## Shifter

:hugs: pip, it is really unprofessional of them. I hope Sienna waits until office hours for you! That would be the simplest thing! :hugs:


----------



## lousielou

I agree Pip - the whole thing sucks! 

I think we're going to have to keep the pool inflated, filled with water and warm - it's taking ages and ages to fill and heat... suppose that means I can take advantage of it for relaxation purposes though!!


----------



## Shifter

lousielou said:


> I agree Pip - the whole thing sucks!
> 
> I think we're going to have to keep the pool inflated, filled with water and warm - it's taking ages and ages to fill and heat... suppose that means I can take advantage of it for relaxation purposes though!!

Which pool have you gone for? Is it a rented one with a heat cover?

Ours took ages to fill first time, but after some experimentation with getting the tap at just the right flow it can now be done in just over an hour. And when you consider that the average first labour, even with hypnobirths, is over 6 hours and the MWs don't like you to get in too soon... well that leaves plenty of time!


----------



## Shifter

(None hypnobirths are more like 9 hours!)


----------



## lousielou

Yep, it's a big inflatable one with a lid - it is huuuuuuuuuge, I am so pleased with it! The water pressure in our house is pretty low though to be honest; I reckon we're looking at an hour and a half - two hours to get it filled, and then more time for it all to heat up, so I think we're better off leaving it when it's done. Am very excited now though :happydance:


----------



## pippam116

Shifter said:


> (None hypnobirths are more like 9 hours!)

i wont even go there :rofl:


----------



## jms895

Afternoon ladies! I went back to bed and up again now :D

Was binging on Pizza at 4am :blush:

Everyone ok? :hugs:

:hugs to Claire bless her xx


----------



## pippam116

did notice the pizza thread jade :finger: 

been on all fours with ass stuck in air , had enough of that one, onto next suggestion on homebirth website shortly me thinks.being good though currently sat wrong way on chair lol,


----------



## jms895

:hugs: pip, I really dont know what to say hun :(

Cant even offer you pizza as i munched it :D :munch:


----------



## Shifter

Lucy - why can't you just pump hot water directly into it? We just run hot water down the hose (and we have bad water pressure too!). We run some cold toward the end too otherwise our thermometer tells us it's 50 degrees C in there :shock:


----------



## jms895

Anyone had a clary sage, lavendar and frankincense bath? Soooooo relaxing with the pure essential oils mmmmmm may have another one tonight. And maybe some reflexology. Can you try that pip? x


----------



## pippam116

that sounds rather cosy and hot holly can i jump in it :rofl: jade im good ta gonna have some more hot curry and sit wiv a dribbly nose, :rofl:

i havnt tried it jade no, its getting somewhere to buy it, and i dont do town at the mo dh useless aswell as in work 7 days at mo. spose mother could go lol


----------



## lousielou

Our hot water tank is apparently the size of a thimble.....


----------



## jms895

Lucy / Holly wish I had a big tub :(

I love just lying in the bath xx


----------



## Shifter

I can't even dip my hand in water that hot :rofl: Where it was most toastie and relaxing was at about 40 degrees and it cools really slowly, about 1 degree per hour. Best temp for the second stage is about 38 degrees, which is body temperature and best for baby to be born into. It's easy to top up with more hot if in there for more than two hours though.

Good luck Lucy, working out what works best for you guys!


----------



## Shifter

lousielou said:


> Our hot water tank is apparently the size of a thimble.....

Ah, we have a combi boiler, so it heats the water as it goes. Hope you work it all out though, good to have the cover, that'll help keep the water clean for however long you're waiting to use it for real!


----------



## pippam116

gonna go have a hot bath and stand ordering kids round to pick stuff off their bedroom floor, messy buggers! will be back shortly.

xx


----------



## lousielou

I'm desperate to get in it!! 

Jade, I love my baths at the moment. Bambino goes nutso when I pour water over my tummy, it's so cute....


----------



## jms895

Lucy me too! I actually went in other night, emptied it and went in again :rofl:

Bubbas love the water dont they :D


----------



## Shifter

I had the loveliest bath last night! Nice and hot, Dead Can Dance playing, candles, the works. It was soooooooooooo relaxing :cloud9:

I want another one now!

Off to get lunch, then possibly a bath! :rofl:

ttfn
xx


----------



## jms895

Catch up soon Holly!

Pip have posted some links on your thread on reflexology points. Try the wrists! :D


----------



## jms895

Congratulations to Mammy Pants who had her baby!!!!!!!!!!! :wohoo:


----------



## icculcaz

woohoo!


----------



## tiggertea

congrats to mammy pants! woohooo! it's gotta be geting near our turn girlies!


----------



## mummymadness

Another March mummy down with Mummypants :) .

Have i missed anything ?? .

Layla is allot better today, Still coughing but a million times better than she was so iam happy :) .
Feeling heavy and fed up now, Iv been telling Oscar hes proven a point of that he is in charge but enoughs enough and its time for him to evacuate lol.

Pip i have everything crossed Sienna shows soon hun, I think its 3rd baby curse lol i have it too .

Good luck with pools and relaxation girls.

Nice to see you online Holly . xxxxxxxxxxxx .

Going for dinner be back soon .


----------



## jms895

:hi: MM no not missed anything else!

It is raining here and wanted to go for a long doggie walk :(


----------



## mummymadness

Hi jade :) .

I just had Minestrone soup Mmmmm with crusty bread and proper butter Mmmmmm .

You wouldnt believe the sun was out full force this morning now rain :( , Weve all had a dressing gown day lol, Managed to hoover and clean all the kicthen thats about it .

Ooooo and guess what i had a scary experiance with the hamster again !! , it looked dead and cold .
Luckily i remembered its hibanation when it does it so wrapped it up in front of the fire untill it got back to its usual scatty self lol . xxxx .


----------



## jms895

:lol: poor hamster nearly went in the bin then ! :shock:
I have this to look forward to I gather he he
Lunch sounds nice, I waiting for OH to fetch eggs as I fancy late egg on toast for breakfast :D
I am gonna clean my bedroom later or the living room, one room at a time as I am struggling! xxx


----------



## mummymadness

best way hun , I go OTT sometimes with my cleaning then end in a stitch :( .
Today is well rested day :).

Yep poor hamster has nearly died several times untill some one actually told me its fine just needs more food and warming up lol lol.
Layla thinks im god who does miricales when i make it better lol , I love how nieve she is lol sun shines out of mummys back side hahahaaa.

Egg on toast sounds yummy, Im allready planning tea and only just had dinner, Gonna have a home made pasta carbonara i think :). xxxx .


----------



## jms895

Ooooh I love carbonara!

Had my 3 eggs and 3 toast :blush: now on a wispa bar

Got period like pains again


----------



## Dani_b

afternoon all. had a bad night lastnight as hips were really sore so everytime i moved they clicked and hurt more. was getting period type pains too. hope they turn to something stronger soon


----------



## Shifter

Aww poor hamster! Sweet of Layla though.

Hmmm, want crusty bread and real butter now... *drool*

Dani - fingers crossed for you! My hips are awful in bed now too, have to roll over about once an hour, seriously interrupts sleep :cry: I've had some period-like cramping today.... but I am not sign-spotting! It's just a normal niggle, I don't expect any action any time soon.


----------



## tiggertea

I've given up on my "symptoms" too.... seems like just when things start to "get going" it all stops again.

HAd a bit of a panic earlier as hadn't felt bub move since last night, after me poking it and talking for ages I got Mathew to have a go.... little monkey wriggled for daddy almost right away.... think it's gonna ignore everything mummy says! :rofl:


----------



## Shifter

Aww Debz! Naughty monkey!


----------



## lolly101

Hi all!!! 

Hope I haven't missed too much!! We have had a house full of visitors and I am knackered!!! My Mum went home Friday but shes coming back tomorrow!!:happydance: I can't believe how much I miss her!!! Is anyone on here medical minded?? I have 3 gaping holes in my c section wound and I'm a bit freaked by them.......

Congrats to Mammypants on her little boy!! 

Pip I can't believe you are still here hun..bless you:hugs:

:hugs: to you all I miss you so much..Des back to work this week so between me and Mum we will be more organised for me to get on here again!!!


----------



## tiggertea

yup. aw well.... :lol:

hope you're feeling super-relaxed and Andy's pampering you something rotten Holly :)

:wave: lolly


----------



## Dani_b

cheeky bingo here i come


----------



## lolly101

:finger::wave:Hi Debz!!! Hope you ok....

Dani good luck on the Bingo!!!

:lolly:


----------



## Dani_b

got bored with the bingo already lol


----------



## lousielou

Oooooooooooooh dear. 

Something has gone horribly wrong with the pool. The water's still f-f-f-f-frezzing cold (16 degrees) - hasn't warmed up at all in three hours - and when I unplugged the heating/power unit water started pissing out all over the place........ am steering well clear and hoping OH can fix it!!


----------



## lolly101

Ooh hun...hope he can fix it for you!!!


----------



## lousielou

Me too - it gave me the fright of my life when the water went everywhere, couldnt get it to stop!!!


----------



## Dani_b

hope you manage to get it sorted


----------



## lolly101

wot a nightmare for you hun:hugs: I'd have been going mad! hope the water didn't go over everything too much for you


----------



## tiggertea

oh dear lucy! hope your hubby gets it all fixed!


----------



## lousielou

Thanks girls - there are a few bits and pieces that are now a bit soggy., but nothing too major! I was really looking forward to a splash about this evening though...


----------



## Shifter

:hi: Lolly!

Lucy - eek! I hope it gets sorted out for you soon. How is it meant to heat up?

Debz - I'm not getting pampered I'm afraid, we're watching the cricket and I've been playing on my laptop (I'm a MMORPG geek :blush: )


----------



## pippam116

:hi: lolly, :hugs: give bubs a kiss n cuddle for me, seen as mine wont come out for one :lol: congrats mammy pants, i updated on claire on the thread, text a few mos ago to ask if we have lift off yet and no reply so hoping they have built up for her now, :)

got a stitch, and still not eaten lunch oopps, going to grab something 
xxx


----------



## Shifter

Just posted latest bump pic... cannot believe how big I am now :shock: also, bump seems to have dropped after all. It doesn't look like it has at the bottom, but the top slopes down quite steeply now, rather than jutting straight out!


----------



## lousielou

It's got this pump/heater unit that the water is meant to run through. As it goes through, it's _meant_ to get heated up. It's going through alright, but no heat. OH can't figure it out, so we're calling the company tomorrow. Am going to have to stick with a bath again tonight!!


----------



## Shifter

Ooh yes Lucy, sounds like you need to complain :grr:


----------



## pippam116

ok so its rice pudding topped with curry :( mushy mess lol


----------



## Shifter

pip - that sounds...erm... interesting :rofl:


----------



## pippam116

its not too bad, cos i got that much spices going on its more like soup and the mushy mess fills it out lmfao, disaster strikes! lol glad only me having to eat it


----------



## icculcaz

rah


----------



## pippam116

mooooooooooooooooooooooooo

holly, thats the 8lb 11er a few days old who did me some damage :rofl:


----------



## Nic-Flowers

.


----------



## katycam

hey all :)


----------



## pippam116

:happydance:


Nic-Flowers said:


> Aedan Luther was born on March 5
> 10 pounds even and 22 inches long
> (can you believe I was not supposed to be due until March 14?):baby:

congrats:happydance:


----------



## pippam116

katy :hugs: was just gonna post to see where u were, where u been maddam?


xxx


----------



## jojo1974

hi all xxx


----------



## pippam116

:hi: jojo


----------



## katycam

Ive been feeling crappy the last few days so was just resting.
Feeling a bit better today although just starting getting pains in my tummy again.
Did beans nursery today its well pretty :)
What is Sienna playing at? Naughty girl not coming out to play yet x


----------



## icculcaz

congrats nic :) thats one big bubba ya got there :) bet hes a cutie :)


ello katy n jojo :)


----------



## pippam116

glad ur back katy, i couldnt stay away any longer, though not on all day, and not on msn or facebook, done in with the questions. lol she is naughty,


----------



## katycam

i couldnt stay away any longer either!! im on facebook and msn but i dont have too many people pestering me yet!

claire - mammy pants's little boy is a cutie, she sent me a piccie earlier, hes gorgeous!


----------



## jojo1974

hi katy ,caz and pip hows your day been ?


----------



## icculcaz

i been baking :)


----------



## jojo1974

wot you been baking caz ? im starved lol


----------



## pippam116

not too bad jo, felt ill for a while had to drag myself out the bath, and have a lie down, seems to have gone now, bored now and tired also, early night sounds good if kids let me. hows your day been?


----------



## tiggertea

tell that OH of urs I said u need some pampering Holly! :grr: :winkwink: 

congrats Nic!

pip - i thought for a sec there that sienna had made an appearance in the time it took me to call up at my mums! :rofl:


----------



## pippam116

hahhah whats Chloe's pic? :rofl: that me hairy bugger who looks like her dad :rofl:


----------



## jms895

Hi everyone!! I want to see Nic flowers and Mammy pants baby pics!! Congrats!

I took dogs a 3 mile walk and was lucky enough to be caught in the hail storm so was fooking drenched and so were doggies!

Been back and cleaned bedroom, bathroom upstairs and some of living room :D

Knackered now, need food and a soak. I dont think this baby is ready to come out yet!

Everyone ok? xxxx


----------



## jms895

Come and cook for me Caz!! xx


----------



## icculcaz

30 lemon buns, a chocolate cake, jelly, fruit n jelly pots 4 eldest kids 4 school tmz in pack up,and sum flapjacks :) not bad 4 an hours work :)


----------



## tiggertea

omg Jade! I'd die if I had to walk 3 miles at the mo! :lol: well done you!

I REALLLLLY want something tasty to eat too.... just not sure what! So, CAZ - WHEN UR DONE AT JADE'S YOU CAN COME COOK FO ME TOO! :D


----------



## Shifter

pip - that is quite a head of hair on Chloe!

:hi: Katy and jojo.

Congrats Nic!

Debz... I'm pretty sure I don't need to tell him :rofl:

We had Sunday roast for dinner tonight and when I stood up after eating I got this massive wave of pressure around bottom of bump, it was so intense I had to get down on all fours and breathe through it! I guess I ate way too much!


----------



## icculcaz

what ya wantin cookin? i was ponderin whether to either do ironing or make bread... iron won as got bread in and uniforms needed doin. :( fresh bread n butter will have t wait til another night.


----------



## icculcaz

oooh and stained glass window biscuits will have t wait til anotherday too :(


----------



## tiggertea

hmmmmm wonder what i could persuade hubby to make.... i can't be arsed cookin :lol:
We had irish stew in the middle of the day so don't really NEED anything....


----------



## icculcaz

ya doooooooo really :)


----------



## Shifter

Must be bored... just posted a bump photo story on my journal!


----------



## KatienSam

any baby updates?! sorry im not around too much so have to pop on when i get a moment... not sure how long this 'moment' is going to be because pickle has been asleep for a while!

xxx


----------



## jms895

Aaaaah Sunday roast and cakes........ I am starving only had egg on toast this morning but I have indigestion!

Debz I struggle walking and have hicks the whole time but I take it steady and just try to be active otherwise I swell up, feel a fattie and rotten.... I feel better when I have been out and about :D Dogs loved it too!


----------



## jms895

Katie Nic flowers and mammy pants gave birth!

Caz I want cake!


----------



## icculcaz

scarletts finally asleep but wont last :(


what shall we do shifter?: i spy? lol :D


----------



## tiggertea

katie - pixiekitty had baby jack on friday, no idea of weight though! :blush:

jade - glad you enjoy your walking :) i know what you mean about the feeling like a fattie thing.... i just can't wait til bub is here and i can get "fit" again (well, as fit as i ever was! :lol:)


----------



## Dani_b

evening all


----------



## icculcaz

eevnin dani


----------



## jojo1974

hi all again lol ,must get a lap top or sommat cause everytime i go and do sommat my son or oh jumps on it :(


----------



## jms895

Hi Dani!

Having some pasta I reckon, pasta n sauce quick and easy

Doing some washing then I am done am pooped!

Whats everyone up to?


----------



## icculcaz

sods law


----------



## icculcaz

im trying to find a reasonably priced regulation floor length black skirt , pref goth lookin, on ebay in a size 18.... floggin a dead horse.... bah


----------



## tiggertea

i'm gonna make a ham sala sandwich i think.... or make hubby do it for me :rofl:


i've one more load of washing to get in the tumble drier and theat's me done (I think!) til there's another load of towels to do in morning after we have our showers etc etc. never ending it is!!!!

my bro is super-disappointed in his little neice or nephew..... he reckoned it would arrive sometime between the 1st-8th..... not looking likely in the next 4 hrs! :lol:


----------



## jms895

Update from Pip for Aurora just now: 8pm

Text: No progress, al stopped, bp up on a drip as been badly sick, gonna review tomorrow with a view to it all over again in 48 hours, not keen on section as had normal births before, feel like shit still contracting but slow and fed up x


Pip is resting and taking it easy :hugs:


----------



## jojo1974

ohhhhhh food again you lot make me starving :)


----------



## jojo1974

ahhhhhhhh poor Aurora shes not avin a good time of it :hug:
poor pip :hugs:


----------



## Dani_b

im playing scrabble on facebook lol


----------



## jms895

:hugs: Aurora bless her


----------



## tiggertea

poor aurora :cry: :hugs: wish there was something more they could do to help her along....


----------



## jms895

I know it must be awful :(

I am dreading it to be told I will need a section or induction


----------



## tiggertea

yup :( 
altho think the consultant is planning an induction for me if i don't go myself very soon..... prefer that to the section tho.


----------



## jms895

:hugs: Debz, are you there tomorrow again for a scan? Do they reckon bubs is big then?


----------



## Dani_b

think i would rather have induction too instead of section


----------



## jms895

Me too, section scares the hell out of me :(


----------



## jojo1974

i had a emergancy section with my girl wasnt very nice


----------



## jms895

Ahh Jojo, I would be so scared, they would not need to do anything I would have a panic attack and pass out


----------



## tiggertea

Tuesday night at 7.30pm for another scan.
They reckon bub is "normal" but placenta was a little more mature than should expected at last appointment. So think that's the worry more so than a super-size me bub! hehe

Kinda scares me a little tho coz when hubby was born, the placenta came out first as it had effectively died and hubby was VERY poorly coz of it (thought he might die in the early stages) :shock: so i reckon i'll settle for induction if necessary.


----------



## jms895

:hugs: Debz, well if its better for bubs to be out at least its term and you will have him/her in your arms.... :D I reckon a he by the way xxx
Hope it goes ok and try not to worry


----------



## jojo1974

:hug: debz


----------



## jojo1974

my daughter was coming out face first if i would of pushed i would of broke her neck and killed my self it was scary , id hate to av another section but if its the right thing at the right time theres no choice


----------



## jojo1974

got to say though i was only just 16 at the time and wasnt sure wot was going on :(


----------



## jms895

:shock: Jojo thats scary!! :sick: my god bet you was scared.... hope it all goes well with little prince this time :hugs:


----------



## icculcaz

induction feckin hurts!


----------



## jojo1974

im hoping it will be ok i had my last one normal so fingers crossed


----------



## jms895

Trust Caz to sugar coat it :rofl:
I can imagine.... well I cant actually.... but I can try to imagine it fooking hurts as it comes quick


----------



## tiggertea

thanks girlies!
i'm not worrying *too* much - i trust the consultant to make decisions based on what's best.... :D it's more the horror story that was hubby's birth that gets me thinking too much :blush:

jade - i reckon boy too.... dunno y tho!

jojo that sounds like a scary experience, but at least you didn't let it put u off! :)

caz - thanks!!! :finger:

only way to look at it is this..... coz this is bub #1, i dunno what to expect pain-wise.... so if i end up being induced and it's super-painful for that reason, any subsequent babies that come along naturally won't seem quite so horrific! ha - beat that for PMA :finger:


----------



## jms895

Gonna bounce on me ball ten mins, be back soon 
x


----------



## icculcaz

well.... i can hardly remember kyrajades birth, was fairly normal, she just wouldny come out but i managed to without gettin cut/ or sucked out yay me! blade was back to back... now thats supposed to hurt loads, but he came out with no help or stitches.... yay me... but if i had the choice between back t back or induction.... gimme back ro back!


----------



## wanababy

:hi: girls!

Just popping in to say hi and bye....Ruby calls lol!! Aww I think I'm obsessed with my daughter - I can't stop looking at her....!

Hope everyone OK...

:hugs:

Liz
xx


----------



## jms895

:hi: Liz how are you?


----------



## wanababy

Hey hun......Really tired!! To be expected though eh? Loving being a mummy - she's absolutely gorgeous!

Hows you? x


----------



## jms895

Not bad!! Want my little man to come out soon but he seems content :D

Ready for bed!

You got any pics of bubs Liz?


----------



## jms895

Ladies I am logging off now and gonna go bed, catch up in the morning :hugs:


----------



## mummymadness

Hi every one , Sorry i havent been here today .. Had hectic day .. Decided to clean everywhere as my mum will be staying here to look after the kids when we go in, Spring cleaned my bedroom and washed sheets etc ready for her stay :) .

Laylas sooo much better its great :) , Only coughing now and again now phewww.

Glad you get to meet bubs soon Debz sorry its a scary situation thow .

Hope the pool finally got sorted out lucy ??.

Poor Aurora i really feel for her now its must be soo tirying having it all happen but so slow .

And i hope norty Sienna decides to say hi soon Pip hun **Hugs** .

Holly bump pic looks great nice size and right position :) .

Glad ella is sleeping to give you two mins Katie .

And heyyyyy Lolly nice to see you online hun . xxxx .


----------



## wanababy

jms895 said:


> Not bad!! Want my little man to come out soon but he seems content :D
> 
> Ready for bed!
> 
> You got any pics of bubs Liz?

NN hun! Yeah I posted some couple days ago but its so busy on here I'm not sure what page they're on!...xx


----------



## Smexi.Mommie

i had my march baby:) kaidayn march 6th


----------



## MummyCat

Hey all.... hope everyone's well... :hugs:

Oooh... Congrats Smexi.Mommie.... another March baby! :wohoo:

I'm feeling like crap! Had a couple bad days now and just generally fed up, although trying to be all happy and cheerful as for some reason everyone expects me to be! :grr:

Some good news...we went to see a car this afternoon and are likely to buy it! Hurrah! Just getting the AA to do a check on it for us and then we'll go ahead and purchase it! Logistics could get tricky if baby arrives... but at this rate... it's unlikely!! :/

I'm off to try get some sleep now.... just though I'd catch up and send my regards and best wishes! 

Sleep tight... :hugs:


----------



## mummymadness

NN every one who is off to bed , Congrats smexie :) .

Double checked bag tonight as iv forgot the camera twice allready now so this time must remember :) .
Allso changed my mind on 2 of the sleepsuits Rofl, Hope every ones well ?? . xx .


----------



## jms895

Morning ladies!! Congrats to Smexi Mommie! :D

I been pissing around trying to light this log burner and think I have managed it but it looks like it wants to go out! :(

Gonna go Tesco at 8am, I really cant seem to sleep past 5am anymore, maybe baby is getting me warmed up for the fun!!

Anyone up yet? xx


----------



## tiggertea

morning all!

well hubby went to work a little miffed this morning - baby didn't give him the day off :rofl:
been having a few pains since i woke up at 4.45 but nothing major!

congrats to smexi.mommi - another march bub! YAY!

glad layla's much better now gemma! :)

yay for new cars cath!

yep jade - i'm here! :finger:


----------



## jms895

Morning Debz

I had some pains this morning too but think it was full bladder pains! :lol:

What you up to today?

I am gonna go shopping maybe at 7.45, come back do some washing. My mum is coming at 11.30 so then will prob have her help me clean L room or kitchen. Then really need to do some uni work and may have a nap....


----------



## tiggertea

today i am...... doing as little as possible :rofl: 

no, i'm gonna mop the floors downstairs, finish the washing, ten do the ironing while watching last week's home and away. will prob have to go somewhere and get more bread and milk but apart from that, i'm relaxing..... hopefully!!
Dunno which was worse - hubby on nights or days (i know, i know, never happy!!!) coz i realised that now he's on days, if i go into labour during the day, he's at work about an hour away, AND mum's at work so i'm on my ownio for a while, whereas when he was on nights, i had him here during the day and mum here at night. lol

Ur def keen hitting the shops before 8am! having your mum there will be a help in getting thins done too - mums are great!


----------



## jms895

Yes mums are great! My MIL been a star too bless her she scrubbed my new bathroom floor last night x

Yes I am bored and OH in bed so cant get hoover or anything out yet :rofl:

Been writing a shopping list and prefer Asda when no one is in there as it pisses me off!!

Sounds like you have a busy day too, wont be long for babies now !! :D


----------



## jms895

This is my 5000th post :shock:

I officially talk shite! :finger: :lol:

He he 

:wohoo:


----------



## tiggertea

get the hoover out anyway! it's half his fault you can't sleep past 5 so he should suffer too :muaha:

congrats on the 5000th post :yipee:


----------



## jms895

Woooo also March mummies need 50 more posts and we got 10,000

Lets start spamming :rofl:


----------



## tiggertea

a......


----------



## tiggertea

b.....


----------



## tiggertea

c...... :rofl:


----------



## jms895

:rofl:
 



Attached Files:







spam.jpg
File size: 2.9 KB
Views: 19


----------



## jms895

d :lol:


----------



## lousielou

Morning girls :) Up bright and early again I see...!


----------



## tiggertea

:rofl:

u think period type pains right down low without tightening of the bump could be anything to get excited about? thats how i'm feeling at the mo....


----------



## jms895

Morning Lucy!! We are talking shite again, we nearly on 10,000 posts here :shock:


----------



## tiggertea

:wave: hey lucy!


----------



## jms895

Maybe Debz, but could be hicks?? :shrug: you just never know with these things....... good luck anyway xx


----------



## tiggertea

i'm not getting too worried/excited lol - it's more annoying than anything! :blush:


----------



## jms895

Yes I know every pain and niggle now you think oooooh is this it :rofl:

Talk nicely to baby Debz!

What you up to today Lucy?


----------



## tiggertea

hehe, i will..... i been telling it all weekend it's time to come out now - i don't think it takes much heed of it's mummy tho!


----------



## jms895

I am in a right stoooopid mood today, feel like dancing or doing cartwheels or something I am full of life!! Could be a sign......???!!!! :rofl:


----------



## tiggertea

cartwheels?! now THAT i'd like to see.... an (almost) 38wk pregnant lady do cartwheels...... youtube moment or what?!

could be a sign indeed - a burst of energy before the big event?:shrug:


----------



## jms895

Could be...... dont think I could do a cartwheel if I tried :rofl:

I would seriously damage my head!!

Wind is picking up here, its really whistling!


----------



## tiggertea

and ur still hitting the shops?! that'd be enough to put me off :blush:


----------



## jms895

I got to go I have nothing here to :munch: on :rofl:


----------



## lousielou

Midwife in a bit, then going shopping for sexy waterproof sheets - the joy!! :) How about you two...?


----------



## tiggertea

jade's doing cartwheels and i'm making do with some mopping and ironing..... :lol:

waterproof sheets..... kinky! :winkwink: :rofl:


----------



## jms895

Lucy I have my plastic sheeting on how lovely :rofl:

Shopping and cleaning as usual! Have fun!

Did you sort the pool out?


----------



## katycam

God you lot were up early! I managed to sleep until 6.30 today woo!
Im just going to have some rice krispies then im off to office sit for my mum, so i shall be on here all day!
If anyone wants to chat on msn to keep me company that would be cool too! Pm me your address...:)


----------



## jms895

Morning Katy!! I am going shopping at half past but will be back soon :hugs:


----------



## katycam

okey dokey speak soon x


----------



## jms895

Right ladies am off to get ready and food shop!

Be back soon have fun spamming xx


----------



## katycam

yes lets get to 10,000 :)


----------



## tiggertea

have "fun" jade!

ok tmi @brekkie time i know, but need to know if this sounds promising.....

had a tena pad on due to the recent lack of bladder control and just went to change it - it's a little pink tinged..... no pink when i wipe but lots of discharge.... AAARRRRGGGHHHH - so frustrating knowing nothing! (Just asked my mum and she can't remember what happens and when :rofl: - helpful mum! :rolleyes:


----------



## LisaM

:hi: morning

lots of chatting going on early today! 

:hugs: to claire, hope things are better today

Debz - i have no idea about the discharge, i am now 40 + 4 and so far have had nothing so im no help :shrug: :hissy: !


----------



## katieandbump

LisaM when's your next midwife appointment hun? Mine's on wednesday and she said we'd talk about what we're going to do, just wondered whats your situation are u waiting to see what midwife says too or do u want to hold out as long as possible, little scared of being induced as it all sounds so painful :S xxx


----------



## tiggertea

still having these "pains" 8-9 mins apart, lasting about 45-55secs, more pink-tinged dampness on another pad, a small clearout of bowels and still none the wiser if it's anything to jump up and down about :confused:

scared of jumping to conclusions and making a complete pratt of myself, but also worried i'll leave everything too long and hubby will miss out on some of the "fun". will take him at least an hour to get home from work...... 


aaaargh! why can't the rules just be set in stone - it be soooooo much easier to judge things then!!!


----------



## LisaM

hi katie. 

i have a consultant appointment today to discuss my induction plan, i have already been booked in for saturday morning but they will do a sweep today to see if i need to go in the night before. i would really like to go myself before then but i have had absolutely no signs! how have you been? x


----------



## LisaM

hope this is it debz! how long have you been having the pains for? i know you dont want to get your hopes up but maybe phone and speak to the midwife just for advice?



tiggertea said:


> aaaargh! why can't the rules just be set in stone - it be soooooo much easier to judge things then!!!

i know what you mean, i wish just one thing would happen in labour and we would 'know' that was it! xx


----------



## katieandbump

Exactly the same had false labour in the nights on the weekend which were definitely BH cos even tho they were fairly uncomfortable they were so irregular and then would always ease off in the morning hard not to read into it but very much the same have had no signs she's coming at all, do you find it impossible to believe it could just start up randomely, espcially with no build up or signs, feels like it's never going to come at the moment. Hopefully they'll speed things up if she isn't here by wednesday, got a good feeling about tuesday tho just cos it's the tenth rly nice even number lol. :hugs: xx


----------



## tiggertea

had some small twinges from about 5am, but got stronger and started timing em at about 6.30am....
my MW is a real troll and prob won't wanna hear from me. lol, will hold out another while i think and see what happens - if i still getting em at 9.30 i'll call lol

hopefully you ladies get to meet your bubs soon - i dread to think of going overdue - i'd be going completely insane! :lol:


----------



## LisaM

i havent had any real pains to speak of at all. a few that i might have got a little excited about but now that i think on it im sure the real deal will be much worse! 

my mum said it will be today as its the 9th and that means she wont have to change her lottery numbers as my dads birthday is the 9th as well!! theres logic for ya, if only it came true!


----------



## tiggertea

u never know lisa - it's still early in the day..... ur mum could be spot on! ;)


----------



## LisaM

i wish!

hope the pains keep up for you and dont ease off (in a good way :) ) i wouldnt want anyone to go overdue, even though its only been a couple of days i am so ready for this to be over! x


----------



## katycam

hey all im at mums office now so will be on here for rest of day!
i really hope i dont go overdue, im getting impatient already!!


----------



## tiggertea

since friday i've been feeling very " i REFUSE to do this for another 4 weeks", never mind if i actually got there.... :rolleyes: 

thanks for the pain wishes lisa.... it cracks me up something terrible that we are all so happy to have pain wished on us :rofl:


----------



## LisaM

i have been refusing to do this anymore for weeks now but this baby has no regard for how i feel! :rofl: 

im sure you two ladies will be fine and have your babies in the next few weeks, possibly before if the pains keep up debz!

im off to tidy up then get ready to go for food shopping and my appointment. whish me luck and hope they will be giving me good news! will be back later at some point x


----------



## tiggertea

good luck with the appt hun! :hugs:


----------



## Lil_Gem_1989

u have 21 march babies lol mammy_pants has had hers xx


----------



## katycam

hope the appointment goes well hunny, i havent got to see the midwife until 20th it seems like ages away!


----------



## lillysmum

hey march mummies - how is every1 today?? i'm feeling groggy and awful and have mega heartburn


----------



## katycam

Hey Hun,

Hope the heartburn goes soon, that sucks. Im tired as usual, got a lively baby jumping on my bladder at the moment which is annoying!


----------



## tiggertea

mornin debbie!

there's more too lil_gem.... katie'sbeen busy with ella tho so hasnt been updated.


----------



## tiggertea

stay near the bathroom katy! ;)


----------



## Lil_Gem_1989

hellooo, i too have heartburn :( its horrible! aww its bad when they jump on your bladder isnt it, toilet every 5 mins lol. got community midwife coming over in a bit to check my bp (i'm really hoping its lowered and that the tablets r working) x


----------



## Lil_Gem_1989

tiggertea said:


> mornin debbie!
> 
> there's more too lil_gem.... katie'sbeen busy with ella tho so hasnt been updated.

ahh i see lol sowwie, was just informing lol


----------



## tiggertea

good luck with mw :)
dont be sorry! lol i'm soz if that reply came across as snappy! lol



:happydance:
ooooh this is post 10,000! go us!


----------



## katycam

tiggertea said:


> stay near the bathroom katy! ;)

Its a pain because the toilet at mums office is upstairs, and im meant to be waiting for the photocopier repair man to arrive, sods law i'll go up to loo and he'll get here! :rofl:


----------



## katycam

WOOOOOO Weve hit 10,000 posts! God us march mums are the chattiest bunch!
We should get an award!!


----------



## katycam

Oooh and ive just hit 1000 posts :) :happydance:


----------



## tiggertea

congrats on your personal milestone 2 katy! hehe you've gone from "active" to "chat happy"
i just checked and of the 10,000 posts in here, i'm responsible for 908 of em :blush:


----------



## lillysmum

gl with the bp, i was on tablets near the end in my first pregnancy...

my mum has just been on the phone - any baby yet etc etc etc - like i wouldn't tell you mum!!!


----------



## tiggertea

i wanted to hit "addict" status before bub arrives :lol: wonder if it'll happen.........


----------



## tiggertea

my mums like that every mornin too deb..... "anything to report?!" my reply is always like urs..... "eh yeah mum - ur a granny, i just couldnt be arsed lettin u no....." 
:rolleyes:


----------



## Lil_Gem_1989

lillysmum said:


> gl with the bp, i was on tablets near the end in my first pregnancy...

oo, did they lower ur bp at all? x


----------



## katycam

ive done 464 posts in this thread...not very impressive :(

How many posts is addict?


----------



## lillysmum

Lil_Gem_1989 said:


> lillysmum said:
> 
> 
> gl with the bp, i was on tablets near the end in my first pregnancy...
> 
> oo, did they lower ur bp at all? xClick to expand...

no they didn't but they kept it stable enough to give me a few days extra


----------



## Lil_Gem_1989

tiggertea said:



> good luck with mw :)
> dont be sorry! lol i'm soz if that reply came across as snappy! lol
> 
> 
> !

thanks, ive got a consultant app on thurs too about my bp (i'm presuming), hmmm wonder what they wil say lol x


----------



## tiggertea

right, bathtime..... water should be sufficiently toasty!

gd luck with the bp hun.... hopefully they get it sorted 4 ya! :hugs:

katy - think addict is somewhere around 2,500 or 3000 :rofl: if these pains mean anything i dont think i'll get there!!! unless i atart reciting the alphabet one letter at a time, over and over.....


----------



## Dani_b

morning all


----------



## Lil_Gem_1989

lillysmum said:


> Lil_Gem_1989 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lillysmum said:
> 
> 
> gl with the bp, i was on tablets near the end in my first pregnancy...
> 
> oo, did they lower ur bp at all? xClick to expand...
> 
> no they didn't but they kept it stable enough to give me a few days extraClick to expand...

o rite, what happened in the end then, did they induce u or did baby come on her own?


----------



## tiggertea

a............


----------



## Lil_Gem_1989

hope so, morning dani_b :)


----------



## tiggertea

b............


----------



## tiggertea

c............. :rofl: :muaha:


----------



## Lil_Gem_1989

tiggertea said:


> a............

?? lol


----------



## tiggertea

morning dani! howz u?


----------



## katycam

Morning danni :) How are you?

Tigger do it....you have to get there before bubba arrives!!


----------



## Lil_Gem_1989

haha


----------



## tiggertea

lil_gem.... 




tiggertea said:


> think addict is somewhere around 2,500 or 3000 :rofl: if these pains mean anything i dont think i'll get there!!! *unless i start reciting the alphabet one letter at a time, over and over.....*


:rofl:


----------



## jms895

tiggertea said:


> still having these "pains" 8-9 mins apart, lasting about 45-55secs, more pink-tinged dampness on another pad, a small clearout of bowels and still none the wiser if it's anything to jump up and down about :confused:
> 
> scared of jumping to conclusions and making a complete pratt of myself, but also worried i'll leave everything too long and hubby will miss out on some of the "fun". will take him at least an hour to get home from work......
> 
> 
> aaaargh! why can't the rules just be set in stone - it be soooooo much easier to judge things then!!!

Debz have a bath and relax if they carry on and are getting regular etc then call hubby! xxxx


----------



## Lil_Gem_1989

ahhh lol ur all typing so fast i miss out parts! haha


----------



## tiggertea

would it be bad to bring the laptop 2 the bath so i can keep using contractionmaster.com ?! :rofl:


----------



## Dani_b

im good thanks. managed to get a fairly decent sleep last night as DS slept through


----------



## Lil_Gem_1989

contractionmaster.com lmao


----------



## jms895

Katienbump hope things start soon hun!

Lisa good luck with sweep today :hugs:


----------



## tiggertea

thanks jade....

thats the plan! hehe who wants to bet they'll stop when i take a bath?!


----------



## jms895

Hi Lillysmum and Lilgem!!


----------



## tiggertea

good stuff dani! :hugs:

lil_gem - go there..... seriously, it's actually pretty useful for keeping track :blush:


----------



## lillysmum

Lil_Gem_1989 said:


> lillysmum said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lil_Gem_1989 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lillysmum said:
> 
> 
> gl with the bp, i was on tablets near the end in my first pregnancy...
> 
> oo, did they lower ur bp at all? xClick to expand...
> 
> no they didn't but they kept it stable enough to give me a few days extraClick to expand...
> 
> o rite, what happened in the end then, did they induce u or did baby come on her own?Click to expand...

i think it was around 38 weeks i was put on them and then 39+5 i got induced, but fingers crossed for you you dont have to be induced and they work for you :)


----------



## lillysmum

jms895 said:


> Hi Lillysmum and Lilgem!!

hey jms, hows you this morn??


----------



## icculcaz

hopefully not...


mooooooooooooooooooooooornin :)


----------



## lillysmum

tiggertea said:


> would it be bad to bring the laptop 2 the bath so i can keep using contractionmaster.com ?! :rofl:

ooo you getting contractions debs?? whenever i try using that my pains stop!!! its not fair!!


----------



## jms895

Hope they carry on Debz!! Its all go and I only been asda!! :D

COngrats ladies on 10000 posts you chatterboxes!!
I have 1192 threads in this post :blush:

Hi Dani!!


----------



## jms895

Fine thanks Lillysmum! Been up since 5 and been to asda etc :lol:

Pelvis was killing and I was proper waddling, thought bubs was gonna drop out all over the bread aisle!!


----------



## Shifter

Morning all. Just popping in to say hi quickly.

Going into Harrogate with mum today, off to see my great aunt, which will be depressing as she's declining quite quickly now and apparently conversations are somewhat circular with her now. She's so looking forward to this baby and has joined me and mum in the knit-athon but I worry about having to tell her every day that the baby has arrived (when it has) :cry:

Debz - sounds promising. Try walking about, have something to eat or a shower. If it keeps going it's the real thing :D Good luck.


----------



## Lil_Gem_1989

hi jms :) u ok?
lillysmum: thanks, no idea what time these bloody midwives are coming lol whenever they feel like it probably.
tiggertea: ooo i've have a look :)


----------



## jms895

By the way Lucas Alexander is a lovely name! I was gonna have Lucas but my mate called her baby Lucas :D


----------



## Dani_b

wriggle wriggle. i think katie is trying to wriggle out.. feels like it anyway. everytime i stand up feels like she will fall out along with everything else...


----------



## lillysmum

jms-my pelvis is killing too with my SPD, theres 3 things that make SPD a lot worse; being pregnant, needing to pee, and baby being engaged

shifter- good luck with going to see your great aunt, must be really difficult.

lil_gem-they work their own timetables, i remember waiting around for them!!!


----------



## lillysmum

thanks JMS, took us long enough to decide!!! We fought like mad over the boys names, agreed instantly on the girls names we liked!! Bloody typical eh??


----------



## katycam

has anyone else ever dropped their phone down the loo? im an idiot!


----------



## jms895

Hi Lilgem!! I am pooped already today! Fancy a kip now been up and at it since 5am


----------



## lillysmum

katy i havent but i know a few friends who have (and trust me my phone is so crap at the moment that i wish i could just drop it down the toilet!!)


----------



## Phoenix

tiggertea said:


> well hubby went to work a little miffed this morning - baby didn't give him the day off :rofl:

I know just how he feels...


----------



## jms895

Katy, yes when I have been pissed! :D

Lillysmum, yeah he is fully engaged now so it fooking kills to walk, plus walked 3 miles yesetrday so that not helped the situation :rofl: trying to keep active though xx


----------



## katycam

lillysmum said:


> katy i havent but i know a few friends who have (and trust me my phone is so crap at the moment that i wish i could just drop it down the toilet!!)

its because i always keep it on me incase luke phones, but it slipped out my hand! only a few weeks old and i dont have insurance on it :( its in the airing cupboard at moment!


----------



## jms895

Hi Holly and Phoenix :hi:


----------



## jms895

Katy you might be covered on home and contents insurance? Check policy for personal belongings :hugs:


----------



## Dani_b

oh dear katy


----------



## tiggertea

lillysmum said:


> tiggertea said:
> 
> 
> would it be bad to bring the laptop 2 the bath so i can keep using contractionmaster.com ?! :rofl:
> 
> ooo you getting contractions debs?? whenever i try using that my pains stop!!! its not fair!!Click to expand...

been having regular pains and tightenings since early morning.... started timing em from 6.45..... sounds dozy but i've no clue what a proper contraction feels like so i'm only guessing! :rofl: all i know is this is different from any hicks i've had before.... :blush:


----------



## lillysmum

do you have any insurance with your bank or that as sometimes that covers your mobile phone?? just incase you need to get it replaced


----------



## icculcaz

droppin it down the bog aint healthy 4 it lass.... get it in a warm place 4 a bit then if it starts to play up, put it in a bowl/bag of bog standard dry white rice overnight. the rice draws out the last bit of moisture.


----------



## katycam

icculcaz said:


> droppin it down the bog aint healthy 4 it lass.... get it in a warm place 4 a bit then if it starts to play up, put it in a bowl/bag of bog standard dry white rice overnight. the rice draws out the last bit of moisture.

oooh i shall try that :) thanks :hugs:


----------



## mummymadness

Morning ladies , Wow you chatted well today lol .

I hope its the real deal for you Debz , Im like the others if i start timing they pitter off and havent really had many false starts this time .. Had loads with the other 2.
Hope every ones well today ?? , Hope shopping went wel Jade ? .

I give up my baby is not comming out, I swear he will manually have to be pulled out hes soo comfy .
Im oficially due This week !!! , But i feel compleatley normal no signs no hicks nothing!.
On the up side House is sparkling clean and iv never had soo much energy lol :) .

Go to go pick some clothes up today take layla to school, Then going to take Finnley for a walk (We live directly across from a big park) . xxxxx .


----------



## Dani_b

not impressed OH went out at 9.30 andhe has left hs phone behind. dont even know where he has gone


----------



## icculcaz

rite im off to get dressed n go tesco. laterz.xx


----------



## jms895

MM me too am full of beans today but baby feels like he is gonna come out and the tops of my thighs are killing for some reason??!! WTF

Shopping was ok and hardly no one there, I was waiting for them to unlock the door at Asda was so early :rofl:

Oscar wont be long now MM, focus on the 6 day overdue mark and its still so quick and wont be long! xx


----------



## Dani_b

catch you later caz


----------



## jms895

See ya later Caz!!
Typical male Dani, I would thrash him! :grr:


----------



## Dani_b

good job baby isnt coming yet


----------



## Lil_Gem_1989

jms895 said:


> Hi Lilgem!! I am pooped already today! Fancy a kip now been up and at it since 5am

aww i know how u feel, everything is such an effort now, even driving! you've been at it since 5am eh?! ;) haha x


----------



## lillysmum

see you later caz, MM know what you mean dont think my little man is going anywhere soon, much to everyones dissappointment - not even overdue yet and i reckon i'm gonna go overdue


----------



## jms895

Yes I cant seem to sleep past 5am now, but I go bed alot earlier! Not at it, I f***ing wish OH is selfish and wont give it me in case he pokes baby in the head he is so low! :rofl:


----------



## LisaM

hey all im back on already! good news you're still having pains debz!

:hi: to everyone else who is on

so after my moaning this morning about having absolutely no signs of baby coming, (TMI to follow :rofl:) i have just been to the loo and lost a bit of plug i think! its the first time its really happened, just quite a bit of mucus/discharge but it was clear though not pink or anything. does this sound right?? i am so sad for being excited over this! x


----------



## jms895

:wohoo: Lisa sounds like your plug!! :hugs:
Is it like Jelly hun?


----------



## jms895

You will be on knicker watch all day now :rofl:


----------



## LisaM

yeah, well it was kinda stringy! :blush:

i know, i want to go to the loo again even though ive just been! haha!


----------



## tiggertea

ooooh lisa - if it's jelly its plug - if its watery, i've had lots of that the past coupla days too! hopefully either wud b a gd sign!! :hugs:


----------



## Lil_Gem_1989

jms895 said:


> Yes I cant seem to sleep past 5am now, but I go bed alot earlier! Not at it, I f***ing wish OH is selfish and wont give it me in case he pokes baby in the head he is so low! :rofl:

lmao! my oh is the opposite, i'm feelin fed up of waitin for baby n he keeps askin me if i wanna do it, his excuse is to 'encourage baby out' haha! aww my baby is really low too, not sure if hes fully engaged, hes 2/5 x


----------



## LisaM

definitely wasn't watery! ooh i hope so!


----------



## jms895

2/5 is nearly, I am 1/5 so he ready to fire :D

Not be long for us all now :D

Debz any more cramps etc?


----------



## lillysmum

Lisa - i have been loosing what i reckon is my mucous plug as its like snot but more jellyish no red or anything to it, sounds positive anyways...


----------



## jms895

Hope its your plus Lisa!


----------



## LisaM

me too jade :happydance:

just read the update on Claire about her waters going. hope its all going well now!


----------



## lillysmum

need to go and make my little girls dinner - speak to you all laters x


----------



## jms895

See ya later Debbie!

Well tonight I am having madras, a clary sage bath and OH is gonna shag me whether he likes it or not!!!! Am sick of waiting for it, I will give him no choice! :D


----------



## tiggertea

jms895 said:


> Debz any more cramps etc?

yup :) still regular at 9 mins-ish



and :rofl: @ ur oh is gonna shag u whether he wants 2 or not....


----------



## Lil_Gem_1989

good luck tiggertea, hope ur lo arrives soon! sounds promising


----------



## jms895

:rofl: yes he will, I have ways and means.... :D

Aaaah Debz, do you think this is it?


----------



## pippam116

morning ladies whats occuring, net keeps crashing everytime i try n catch up, debs is something happenin?? :happydance: sod all here except im having curly fries topped with chicken noodles n cheese lmfao weirdoooooooo taken me ages to do anything so far today,


----------



## jms895

Ladies I am gonna lie down for half hour before my mum gets here, catch up at lunch

Good luck Debz


----------



## jms895

Pip that dinner sounds fooking lovely!

I have a toffeee cheesecake for lunch :finger:


----------



## Shifter

Good luck tonight Jade! I don't have the mobility or muscle strength to :sex: any more :cry:


----------



## pippam116

lol jade i dont like cheesecake, or eggs :D hahaha


----------



## Lil_Gem_1989

any ideas how i can get my lo out lol feel so fed up, ive tried sex, pineapple, one cup of raspberry leaf tea which was absolutely vile! and a few hot currys, and nothin seems to work! he must b comfy in there lol. 
then again, after the sex the other night i had lower back pain and tummy aches that went on and off all night, hes tryna trick me i tell ya! x


----------



## pippam116

im not bothering though have rasberry leaf tead for weeks, and now run out, dont do pineaple as waste of time, sex a no no curry doesnt do ne thing to me lol.bouncing and possibly some reflexology for me, and chill chill chill,then might stand a chnace of coming i hope


----------



## Lil_Gem_1989

guess ill just bounce on my ball for hours then haha x


----------



## katycam

jade i want cheesecake :( im going to have to pop into tesco on my way home and get one now!!


----------



## amara-arena

Im home with my little man.... everyone meet Cedric Spencer :happydance:

https://i50.photobucket.com/albums/f337/wisechin/SP_A0170.jpg


----------



## LisaM

aww amara, he is so cute! well done x


----------



## tiggertea

congrats amara! :D he's boooootifuuuuul!

i'm hoping this could be it.... pains still regular since early morning (even during and after a relaxing bath!) and def some pinky stains in me knickers..... (tmi soz!)

now, the hundred dollar question..... should i fone hubby and get him home?!

AND should i fone the mw @ hosp even tho pains are only every 10 mins.....?


----------



## katycam

He's way cute, congrats :hugs:


----------



## Lil_Gem_1989

hes gorgeous! congrats :) x


----------



## Lil_Gem_1989

yeh i think u should ring your oh and get him home. how far apart should your contractions be to ring the hosp? they seem regular enough to me x


----------



## tiggertea

ok.... think i'll tell hubby to leave at lunchtime..... that's about 12-ish anyways for him... (will feel a complete plonker if it all stops tho!)

pains def regular enough but i don't think the hosp. would want to know just yet - 8-9mins still seems awfully far apart.....


----------



## tiggertea

i had some curry frozen for hubby for when i was in hosp - i have it out cooking again for me now.... can't hurt to give things a helping hand - can it?!


----------



## beancounter

phone the hospital. you can phone then whenever and as often as you want. And get you oh home.


the psychiatrist they sent round has the most insane facial hair ever. I think they want me to reveal my looniness by tempting me to shout 'My God! you are professor winston on facial hair steroids aaaaaaaaaaaaaaggggggggghh'

currectly eating green aand blacks and trying to trace my MW and Finns paed. appt


----------



## geogem

Sorry for intruding on here!! Just wanted to sauy good luck tigertea!!


----------



## Lil_Gem_1989

you're best to have him with you anyway to be safe. if the pain is not unbearable try and hold out with ringing the hosp then.


----------



## LisaM

debz if the pains are still going from early this morning i would think this is it! i would call the midwife just to let her know what is happening and even if she tells you to stay at home until they are closer together then at least you have told them something is going on! good luck x


----------



## katycam

eeee tigger fingers crossed for you :)
i would definately ring your midwife, thats what they are there for :) :hugs:


----------



## tiggertea

a very excitable hubby now on his way....

holding out til he gets here before foning hospital tho 

OMG. still don't wanna let myself believe this could very well be it!!!



bean - you made me giggle bout the facial hair thing! :rofl:


----------



## amara-arena

everything crossed for ya hun


----------



## mummymadness

Amera what a cutie little boy well done ..

Debz good luck hun if it happens im taking layla to school in a min and will prob miss it all lol.

Lilly where in the same boat hun, Iam not over due yet .. But i know its going to happen.
Im 1 million % sure i will go over.

Other 2 were 6 days over exactly, So i keep trying to focus on 10 days at the most ! makes it a little more bareable , Its soo hard thow seeing every one not overdue yet pop babies and im still sat here massive and no signs no plug no hicks nothing at all.

I want some excitment lol, Even with finnley in the final week i had a few nights of Ooooo this is it couple of false starts .

I dont know im just been a moaning Minnie today, Can you tell im full term and had enough lol . xxx .


----------



## katycam

Debz i really hope this is it for you :)


----------



## tiggertea

me too to be honest.... if for no other reason than i'd feel a right prick if it were all to stop now!!! :blush: not looking like it will tho!


----------



## katycam

im jealous, please let it be my turn soon :)
and dont think you will look like a prik if it all stops! everyone gets things and then it stops its all part of being pregnant lol!


----------



## tiggertea

it'll be ur turn before ya know it hun! :hugs:


----------



## tiggertea

right, gonna go and put my feet up in front of the telly til hubby gets here..... then we shall see about calling the MW if things are still progressing....


----------



## katycam

good luck hunny, keep us updated :) x


----------



## tiggertea

will do!


----------



## LisaM

good luck. im going out now so hope things have progressed when i get back! 

whatever you done to get it started please send some my way! x :hugs:


----------



## tiggertea

hehehe lisa - i gave up hope of having this baby any time soon! :confused:


----------



## katycam

ok right lets give up then we will all have our babies by tomorrow :rofl:
if only that worked! fingers crossed


----------



## lillysmum

debz - fingers crossed this is it for you, better to be safe and call MW rather than be worrying

amara - cedric is gorgeous!!! well done you.


----------



## icculcaz

awwwwww cedrics a cutie :)

mornin bean :)

gl debz :)


----------



## icculcaz

okkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk scarletts havin a 4oz bottle of plus milk every 2 hours.....greedy lil piggy


----------



## beancounter

Finn seems to eat well enuff but I get conflicting advice from every different person about how to feed him. The paedatrician just told me 30-40 mins of boob every 2 and a half hours. The health visitor told me what ever he want when he wants it. It's doing me head in. I hope he has put on weight, so I can tell them to naff off :(

Who's your text buddy Debz?

I dedicate today to eating mouldy cheese and runny eggs. Mmmmmmmmmm sorry you preggo types. Forbidden foods are deeeelicious.


----------



## lousielou

I can't read everything typed this morning... too lazy. Can anyone update me quick??


----------



## lousielou

Oooh yeah, midwife appointment; not so good. Not sure now if Bubs is breech!!!!


----------



## KatienSam

afternoon, im trying to update the list, you lot talk far too much to read through it all so im going to try do it by posts in the third tri! :rofl:

bean - im sure he is gaining weight and thats all that matters, he will let you know if he is hungry lol! Ella seems to eat loads.. she put on 6oz in 3 days between 5 days and 8! :shock: she going to be a chunk soon!!

right going to try and update the list! xx


----------



## Phoenix

Blimey girls! I go away for a couple of hours to get some work done, and come back to pages and pages of natter.

Good luck Debz!


----------



## icculcaz

bean tell em all to go screw anyway.... whats point o feedin finn for a set amount o time if he wants more? id leave him til he comes off himself :) 

eek lousielou breech aint fun :(


----------



## lousielou

Yeah, I am far from impressed! Off for a scan in a bit :(


----------



## icculcaz

scans are good tho... :) fingers x'd bub aint breech :)


----------



## mernie

We have another march mommy! Brianna Jade Ledet was born March 3rd at 12:14 pm and weighed 6lbs 13 oz :cloud9::happydance:


----------



## Lil_Gem_1989

lousielou said:


> Yeah, I am far from impressed! Off for a scan in a bit :(

aww good luck with your scan. x


----------



## katycam

yum yum bacon n egg sandwich :)


----------



## beancounter

I thought I was doing good it just seems no matter what i do there is someone there to tell me I am doing it wrong :( If the paediatrician wants to spend a couple of hours with a screaming starving baby because she beleived his feeds should be 'stretched out' she can implement that schedule herself, Im not because he doesnt like it. Silly cow :( *thinks chubby baby thoughts*

sympathise on the breech lou, hope they are not and the scan proves it. Finn wanted out feet first, the little sod.

Nice weight mernie :D


----------



## katycam

Just do it your way Bean, everyone has different views on what is the right/wrong way. You know how he feeds best :) x


----------



## katycam

ps i dont think i said before but i love your avatar piccie <3


----------



## beancounter

my avvie? Thanks, it is an arms length self portrait, lol.


----------



## KatienSam

bean just ignore them telling you what to do, he knows and you know what is best, he comes out knowing where to go for your nipples im sure he knows how much and how often and long he wants to feed! its nature! do what feels right!

I think i have updated the list :shock:

good luck to all those having niggles! wont be long now!

xxx


----------



## lillysmum

bean - everything i was always told was feed every 2hours or when baby is hungry and so long as baby produces 3-5 dirty nappies a day he's getting enough, breast fed babies do drop weight for a bit before it picks back up, lilly dropped then started putting it back on its because the first little bit of milk they get is colostrum rather than the fatty hind milk.

i also got told conflicting advice : feed from both breasts for 10 mins then my MW came in and said no feed from only 1 breast per feed that way baby gets to the hind milk, once i started doing it that way she put on weight - wish they would all tell you the same thing tho eh??


----------



## lillysmum

hmmmm, as you girls know my mucous plug has been coming away but havent had any cramps for days, well cramps have just started so i am drinking raspberry leaf tea and bouncing on my birthing ball, if OH was here he'd be getting very lucky right now


----------



## katycam

ooh hope its something :)

my oh would be getting lucky if he was around too! im well up for it! :rofl:


----------



## lillysmum

hehehe

is he away at the minute doing soldiery things??


----------



## icculcaz

oooh lillysmum hope so :)


----------



## katycam

lillysmum said:


> hehehe
> 
> is he away at the minute doing soldiery things??

yup he's in afghan grrrr. i want him here so i can use him for naughties!!


----------



## lillysmum

aww hugs katy


----------



## katycam

i just send him naughty letters and emails instead to let him know what hes missing!


----------



## tiggertea

lucy - good luck at the scan - hope they find bub right way up!

well girlies i have little doubt now that this is it for me! pains every 5 mins now, lasting about a min each time, so foned the hospital - u know what they told me?! "take 2 paracetamol and wait an hour. that should have them easing off, if you still feeling em in the hour, come in *if you want*"
i threw a right :hissy: when i came off the fone! paracetamol wouldnt kill a headache never mind labour pains!!!!

think i'll fone consultant directly very soon and see what he says. knew the bloody mw would be useless. :grr:


----------



## lillysmum

aww debz thats brilliant - am slightly jealous lol. hosps are always like that the line we get is take two paracetamols and have a bath lol

good luck hope you dont have to wait too much longer for bubs


----------



## lillysmum

aww debz thats brilliant - am slightly jealous lol. hosps are always like that the line we get is take two paracetamols and have a bath lol

good luck hope you dont have to wait too much longer for bubs


----------



## icculcaz

i was told to take 2 paras n get in the bath when i was in labour with blade. know what u mean bout para bein crap!


----------



## tiggertea

i got the bath line too - til i informed her i'd already tried that one!


----------



## lillysmum

my cramps have all gone......i give up, someone please show this baby the way out! :ban:


----------



## icculcaz

id go in... if pains are 5 min apart


----------



## mummymadness

The same old line they spill...
With finnley they were every 3 mins , I was screaming my garden down (Strange been in the garden i know but didnt want to wake layla up at 6am lol) and they said Oooo take a trip up in an hour, Like i was leasurily going to take a stroll up there Pmsl.

Hope they get stronger and its the real deal Debz .

Bean hun, Your baby you know him better than any of them, Do what feels right for you hun... Most of them no naff all lol.

Good luck with scan Lucy.

Hope every one else is ok ?? .

Took layla to school had cheeky burger from Maccys, And stopping driving Tommorrow :( Andy has stomped his foot down with no more driving from me.

Got a constant tissue under finnleys nose lol, He seems to have caught the cold layla has just shifted typical lol. xxxxxxxx .


----------



## Phoenix

Good luck Debz. :hugs:

V jealous though :cry:


----------



## katycam

ooh ive just started getting crampy pains.... and it feels like bean is trying to dig his way out


----------



## lillysmum

hmmm maybe cramps are going round the march mums, get drinking the tea and bouncing on the ball etc - hope u have better luck than i did


----------



## mummymadness

Nooo pains for me lol ..

Il still be here in June me HaHaHaHa , good luck to all thoose with niggles . x .


----------



## katycam

ive had 2 cups already i will have another one later :) and gunna bounce when i get home to my ball :)


----------



## lillysmum

think i will be too MM - this little guy is going nowhere!!


----------



## katycam

im probably wishful thinking!!


----------



## LisaM

:hi: hey everyone

well im back from my appointment, it was ok but not great! had an internal check and consultant said that cervix is soft and about 1cm in length but not dilated at all so couldn't do a sweep! sooo i am going in on friday at 1pm to start the induction with gel :yipee:

how are you now debz? 5 mins apart is all good! x


----------



## katycam

yay Friday :) Bet you are excited!!


----------



## lousielou

Woohoo Debz - am very chuffed for you!! :happydance:

Hospital can't fit me in for a scan today, so went back to see MW about Bambino maybe being breech. Had another couple of MW's poke about, and they're all pretty sure he *is* head down and fullly engaged, but that he simply has a curiously bony bum poking out of my tummy, which feels head-shaped!! I'm reassured... to a certain extent!


----------



## lillysmum

thats reassuring news louise.

lisa - not so good that you couldnt get the sweep - i think that will be the story with me on wednesday but guess we'll just have to wait and see. great news though that you'll get started soon enough...


----------



## tiggertea

right - i foned consultant directly and he said come in.... so, i'm off!
have a coupla numbers so will try and keep you informed!
:sick::argh: :shock::yipee: :rofl: 

thanks for all the luck girls! :hugs:


----------



## katycam

tiggertea said:


> right - i foned consultant directly and he said come in.... so, i'm off!
> have a coupla numbers so will try and keep you informed!
> :sick::argh: :shock::yipee: :rofl:
> 
> thanks for all the luck girls! :hugs:

Good luck :) :happydance:


----------



## lousielou

Bye Debz - good luck and see you soon!!! :D


----------



## jms895

amara-arena said:


> Im home with my little man.... everyone meet Cedric Spencer :happydance:
> 
> https://i50.photobucket.com/albums/f337/wisechin/SP_A0170.jpg

Wow congrats hun he is booooootiful :cloud9:


----------



## katycam

Hey Jade :)


----------



## LisaM

good luck debz! hope all goes well xx :happydance: :wohoo:


----------



## lillysmum

good luck debz - cant wait for news!!


----------



## jms895

Lil_Gem_1989 said:


> lousielou said:
> 
> 
> Yeah, I am far from impressed! Off for a scan in a bit :(
> 
> aww good luck with your scan. xClick to expand...

Good luck with the scan hun! Has he just turned then?? x


----------



## LisaM

katycam said:


> yay Friday :) Bet you are excited!!

yep but getting scared now too! consultant said to me - 'oh its big enough and got big shoulders!'
just what every woman wants to hear :rofl:


----------



## LisaM

debbie, where abouts in scotland are you from?


----------



## katycam

can your waters just leak rather than gush??
i keep gettin wet knickers lol!


----------



## LisaM

yep think they can katy i thought i had this a few weeks ago but turned out it was discharge apparently? :blush:


----------



## jms895

Lisa bet you are so excited for Friday!!!!

Katy have your pains stopped?

Debbie yours?

Debz I am so freaking excited for you and cant believe i just missed you hun :cry: anyway best of luck mate and hope this is the real deal, it must be! :hugs: I cant wait to hear the news! :D

Well I have been scrubbing again, hallway and stairs done, skirting, dining room, living room, kitchen all floors hooever and mopped etc..... Went shopping been up since 5am still no bloody baby. Just had what appears to be a mass clear out though - sorry TMI??!! :shrug: had a few hicks but nothing interesting to report like you lot

As soon as I log off for an hour or two its all go aint it!!
Everyone ok? xx

Congrats Mernie xxx


----------



## jms895

Katy my mates waters were leaking for a few days and she didnt know till contractions started and she mentioned wet knickers to the hospital :D


----------



## jms895

Has someone set up a thread for Tigger on 3rd Tri? I would but I aint her text buddy :(

Wish I had her number I love her to bits


----------



## katycam

Pains havent gone completely but they arent particularly strong either. 
Just uncomfortable.
I dont think its discharge, it doesnt seem dischargey! more like water.


----------



## mummymadness

I aint got Debz number either hun.

Good luck to her thow, Hope its real deal . xx .


----------



## lousielou

No, he was always like that, he's not shifted... That's why I'm not more worried than I am to be honest! MW was concerned because his bum feels hard, like a head, but she says she's 'quite happy' now that he's the right way up....


----------



## jms895

My god loads of posts clocked up on ere today!

I cant believe its all happening now, 25 babies, Debz on her way, we aint got long now MM xxx


----------



## jms895

Lucy - he just has a nice pert bum ! :D


----------



## lousielou

Katie, I get the watery stuff too - at night mainly... makes me think a) I've peed myself, or b) my waters have gone....


----------



## lousielou

jms895 said:


> Lucy - he just has a nice pert bum ! :D

Ha! Must take after his daddy then! :rofl:


----------



## mummymadness

Told ya Jade im waiting till June , Will be nice weather then and he might want to show PMSL .
I have to laugh or il cry.
I thought 3rd baby might stop the trend of 6 days over lol not much chance now lol .

Im quiet chirpy considering, Mum made me giggle today wich was funny untill i found a wet patch on my trousers HaHaHaHa . 

So glad every one else is progressing thow . xxx .


----------



## lillysmum

lisa - i'm from dundee :)

hope it wont be long for all us march mummies - its mad to think we're nearly half way through the month!!


----------



## katycam

do you reckon its worth asking midwife about? or shall i just see what happens?
dont like wet knickers :rofl:


----------



## jms895

Katy put a pad on and check in a hour to see if its wet xx
Smell it (sounds awful I know) to check its not wee etc and then call if still leaking x


----------



## katycam

oooh i dont have pads, i'll do it when i get home in a bit.
What does your waters smell like? It does seem to have a smell to it but not wee like lmao!!


----------



## lillysmum

mummymadness said:


> Mum made me giggle today wich was funny untill i found a wet patch on my trousers HaHaHaHa .

wish my mum would make me giggle, she just drives me bonkers!!
"any signs yet" "anything" "oh i thought you'd have had the baby by now" grrrrr
:grr::ignore::nope:


----------



## mummymadness

if your wet constantly in new knickers or trousers hun , Then i would get it checked if not id try not worry just yet . xxxx .


----------



## jms895

I think it supposed to smell sweet or smell of nothing?! :shrug:

Who is Debz text buddy? Is caz?


----------



## katycam

I dont know who her text buddy is. She said she had a few numbers? Didnt say who..?


----------



## jms895

Think Shifter may have it?


----------



## lousielou

I thought they were meant to smell either sweet, or 'like semen'!!

You know (not sure if this is simply urban legend or not btw!) if you're in M&S and your waters go, you get all the stuff in your trolly for free?? Am temped to go and camp out in my local store with a cartload of champagne and chocolates, willing my waters to break! :)


----------



## lillysmum

lol louise that'd be fab!!


----------



## jms895

Lucy I heard that about Mothercare too and getting a voucher?


----------



## katycam

lousielou said:


> I thought they were meant to smell either sweet, or 'like semen'!!
> 
> You know (not sure if this is simply urban legend or not btw!) if you're in M&S and your waters go, you get all the stuff in your trolly for free?? Am temped to go and camp out in my local store with a cartload of champagne and chocolates, willing my waters to break! :)

I did think this morning it smelt a bit ' spunky' when i went to loo but thought i must be imagining things. hmmmm.

And i heard that about M&S, and also B&Q apparantly give you £250 voucher if your waters break there, you just have to tell a member of staff then go back with a birth certificate!


----------



## jms895

Wow I would be so embarassed if you waters broke in a shop! :blush:


----------



## lousielou

:rofl: I can just hear the conversation now...
Katy: I think my waters have gone but I'm not sure
MW: Ok... do they smell a bit spunky??

Am going to investigate all the shops policies regarding waters breaking on their premises. Will repost back, and then decide on the best course of action....!


----------



## lousielou

jms895 said:


> Wow I would be so embarassed if you waters broke in a shop! :blush:

Yeah, you'd kinda have to make out you were getting really bad contractions, so everyone knows you've not just done a giant wee in the middle of the supermarket aisle!!

My mate's went in the changing rooms at Dorothy Perkins. They called an ambulance, checked her over... and politely informed her she'd just weed all over their floor!!!!! she was mortified!


----------



## jms895

Lucy you are joking?


----------



## lousielou

Nope, genuine...


----------



## lillysmum

omg i would be mortified!!


----------



## LisaM

has anyone had an update on claire?


----------



## lillysmum

where in scotland are u from lisa??

not heard anything from claire


----------



## beancounter

:O wee! Noooooooooo

just found out jim has met Dr silly moustache at parents evening, he said 'ohhhhh whats his name one of the kids I teach has a pshrink with a stupid moustache' and sure enough, thats the fella. Small world eh pmsl. 

fingers crossed for debz :D


----------



## KatienSam

oooo so we could have another march baby if this is it for debz :happydance:

trying to learn to type with one hand so please excuse any dodgy typing lol

xx


----------



## lousielou

Ok, thought this was amusing...! https://business.scotsman.com/harveynichols/Brought-down-to-earth-with.2613268.jp

The B&Q thing is true - £250 gift card if your waters break in store :)


----------



## icculcaz

bah why do i miss out on fun stuffs


----------



## Dani_b

hello all


----------



## lousielou

Hey dani, good day?


----------



## Dani_b

was an ok day. not done much


----------



## icculcaz

ooooh free personalised mothers day card, just pay 50p p+p 

https://www.bonusprint.co.uk/pages/sundaymirror.htm?level=3 Use the promotion code SMMDAY9 for one free Greetings standard size A5 card (148mm x 210mm).P&P rate of 50p applies.


----------



## katycam

back home now :) i read the b&q one in a magazine! id rather has m&S vouchers though!


----------



## icculcaz

b&q = 1 happy hubby.....


----------



## katycam

icculcaz said:


> b&q = 1 happy hubby.....

true!!:rofl:


----------



## lousielou

Dog has rolled in fox shit, absolutely stinks. Gross gross gross.


----------



## katycam

ewwwwww that stinks doesnt it!


----------



## Dani_b

eewww glad im not with you lol


----------



## KatienSam

ewww gross! my dog rolled on a dead rat the other day and i made OH take him to the doggie salon before he could come back in the house because of baby ha ha

xxx


----------



## Dani_b

im so glad i dont have a dog


----------



## lousielou

I thought the smell was my stepson....


----------



## aurora32

Hey folks,

Claire's OH here, sorry for the delay in posting but have been asleep since 9:00 AM this morning.

Claire is now the proud mother of Ewan Reece Ferguson, born 09/03/2009 @ 0410 weighing 7lbs 6.5 ounces.

She apologises for not texting as her phone battery died, she will be able to reply to texts etc this evening as i have charged it for her.

She'll be back on as soon as she comes home.

Claire's OH (Robert)

Ewan Reece Ferguson


----------



## lousielou

Oh wow, a huge congratulations to you both Robert!! Yay! :happydance:


----------



## KatienSam

congratulations to you both!! xxx


----------



## lillysmum

big congratulations to you both!!!


----------



## Dani_b

congrats love the pic


----------



## lillysmum

lousielou said:


> Ok, thought this was amusing...! https://business.scotsman.com/harveynichols/Brought-down-to-earth-with.2613268.jp
> 
> The B&Q thing is true - £250 gift card if your waters break in store :)

just told the OH about this and he says "we're going there when you're in labour!!" ahahahahaha - think it would make his day to have £250 to spend on DIY stuff


----------



## icculcaz

think it would most men...........



big congrats to aurora n her OH :)


----------



## LisaM

congratulations to you and claire! xx


----------



## amara-arena

wow congrats to Claire what an adorable piccie


----------



## icculcaz

well kyras in the bath, blades in bed n im sat here tryin to get madam to sleep, so i can clean up etc... house is a tip atm n i dont like it.


----------



## Dani_b

just found out im going to be an aunte in october.. my sis is pregnant


----------



## KatienSam

October :shock: jee wizz xx


----------



## jms895

Congrats on being an aunti Dani!

Claire congrats hun what a bootifl baby :D

Lucy fox pooh is awful!!

Hubby now wants us to go to B and Q with a bottle of water and chuck it on the floor to pretend waters have broke :rofl:

Been and had a couple of hours, any news on Debz?


----------



## icculcaz

not that ive heard...


----------



## jms895

Awww I am desperate to know about Tigger


----------



## jms895

Mmmm curry is on :D yum yum


----------



## icculcaz

no news is good news i guess.....


----------



## jms895

I guess it is, if she was back home she would have posted!

Mmmm scoffing on poppadoms and mango chutney!! We have Chicken Madras and Chicken Roghan Josh, rice, chips, naan and duck spring rolls from asda :D

Catch up soon just let me feed me face xx


----------



## icculcaz

okies. im on ebay atm... bein nosey


----------



## beancounter

Congratulations aurora, he's lovely. Well done :D

i tried to feed Finn like the stupid paediatrician said. Milk came out his nose :( stupid. I think he just sucks harder than other babies. I think he just eats more efficiently. I feel quite bad now. Poor baby.


----------



## beancounter

Ps today is my due date, lol.


----------



## pippam116

congrats to claire, :)) xx

irregular contractions at the mo had them on and off this eve, cross things ladies lol 
xx


----------



## jms895

Fingers crossed Pip hun!

Bean happy due date :lol: hope Finn is ok?

Bloody hell that Madras was hot hot hot!! :D


----------



## jms895

I text Holly and she has tiggers number so she will text and let us know xx


----------



## pippam116

lol jade ty, refusing to go to bed, my mw has come back today aswel, and theres a sweep booked in for me fri, i got a feeling shes thinking of coming sooner, but dont say it jade cos it always gets cut short lmfao


----------



## icculcaz

can i cross everything bar me legs plz?


----------



## jms895

Good luck Pip! xx
Wonder if the wrist twiddling helped? :lol:


----------



## jms895

I feel sick I have ate so much and drank that much water :sick:

Best mate is on her way over, her and hubbie had a row and split up looks like she is stopping here tonight. Bonus is she is my MW! :D


----------



## pippam116

awww lucky cow lol, caz no u have to cross legs its compulsary, seen as its not emergency exit ne more!:lol: im sure its it which prob means im wrong lmfao


----------



## icculcaz

but i have cobwebs!!!!!!!!!!!!!


oooh bonus 4 ya jade!


----------



## jms895

Do you think this may be it Pip?


----------



## pippam116

its bearable but breath taking and not regular but at times 8-10 mins apart, im considering going in to just check if its it, as im used to them more intense, but would be bonus if i am having warnings just trying to decide what to do right now x


----------



## jms895

Yep it has certainly been different for you this time so could be. And Debz started this morning with 8-9 mins apart and no tightening just cramps.

:wohoo: how freaking exciting its all go on ere today


----------



## icculcaz

woo hopefully pip :)


----------



## pippam116

lol did they say she was deffo in labour too? this is low down in bump and if i try to move excruitiating so just sort of freeze whereever or howvere i may be


----------



## pippam116

im not gonna get to excited but :happydance: :happydance: summink feels promising, if this is false alarm bubs u betta watch out lol


----------



## jms895

:hugs: Pip


----------



## pippam116

gunna go lie down n see where they go for a bit, got my phone with me and may be back later, will see x


----------



## jms895

oooh has anyone heard from Deb baby? She not been on for a bit?


----------



## MummyCat

hi all..

Been away all day due to sleeping till midday and at a 1st b-day party all afternoon... I've missed soooo much! 
congrats to Mernie and Amara and Claire! Wow...tons of babies!

Pip... fingers crossed for you hun!

Eeek... so excited for Debz.. I'm one of her text buddies but haven't had any messages today. Jade have you heard back from Holly? I don't mind texting Debz if you like... but don't want to bombard her if Holly's already on the case! let me know! xx


----------



## MummyCat

Would you like me to start a thread in 3rd Tri for Debz?? xx


----------



## jms895

Yes please Cath and can you text her I am dying to know how she is, I love her to bits and dont have her number :hugs: thanks xx

Hope your ok hun xx


----------



## jojo1974

wow iv missed so much , congrats to all and hugs to all theres 2 many to mention lol , this thread getting exciting :)


----------



## jms895

:hi: jojo xx


----------



## jojo1974

hi jade how you feeling ?


----------



## MummyCat

Right... thread's up and text has gone! Hope we hear from her soon! Will let you know as soon as I get anything!!!! 

xx


----------



## mummymadness

Hope Debz is getting some where :) .

Hope this is it Pip sounds very promising hun yayyy .

Aurora and OH what a beauty , Congrats on your lovely baby.

I hope every ones well, Just checked Oscar is still fully back to back even thow iv done all my bloody rocking and sitiing up right :( .

Im sooo down i have been for the last 2 days, Andy has said maybe i should take a break from the internet and let the days whizz by. Ooooo i dont know .


----------



## MummyCat

ah hun.... poor you!!! I hope Oscar moves back round for you!! I know what you mean about feeling down and must say that seeing all these ladies having babies is starting to get me down.... don't get me wrong.... I'm really pleased for everyone, I just wish my symptoms would turn into labour too!!

:hugs:


----------



## mummymadness

Thanks hun , Thats how i feel.
Iam very very very pleased for everyone else , But when i see some one who is due after me go before i get a pang of sadness Oscar isnt budging.
I know i shouldnt moan as hes still 4 days away from due date, But its like history repeating itself.
And unless any one has gone overdue , Its hard to explain how hard it is.

Maybe im just been over emotinal and should shut up lol .x .


----------



## MummyCat

no no no...don't shut up.... you need to get this stuff off your chest... where better than in a forum about pregnancy! ;)

I've never been overdue.. (as this is my first) but have seen lots of friends go a little mental dealing with it! I'm frustrated now... can only imagine what I'd be like if baby's late! (bear with angry head comes to mind!)

Take time for you if you need it chick....we'll all be here for you! :hugs:


----------



## mummymadness

Awwww thanks hun ..

Over due is a strange thing some people say "You have done 9 months whats 14 more days" .. Them 14 days may aswell be a life time lol.

You just get so prepeared and happy and then nothing zilch more waiting lol .

Im just trying to whizz the days by to help, Im sure once i actually get Friday out the way i will feel a little better as i know its a daily countdown and its going to happen.

Im just sooooo ready are you listening Oscar lol . xxx .


----------



## MummyCat

:) yeah... hubby keeps telling me it could be another 4 weeks :saywhat: I'll be going in to get it out myself by then I'm sure!!

You keep strong hun... Friday will be here before you know it! Like you said... just try keep your days busy! (And ope that little man moves round to make things work a little quicker!)

I'm off to try get some sleep now.... if my phone beeps (with message from Debz - I hope) then I'll be back on to post.... 

Have a good evening and chat tomorrow! xx


----------



## mummymadness

Thanks for listening hun, Sleep well . Lets hope more news of debz comes along . x .


----------



## Dani_b

evening all. i cant sleep so though i would pop on here for a bit


----------



## MummyCat

We have another March Mum ladies... and gent!

Debz's yellow bump is PINK! I've mentioned in 3rd tri... but here's the update for you too...

UPDATE:
Text received 6:54 10/03 - Didn't wanna txt in the wee hours of the mornin and hope i dont wake u now! Abbie Black arrived at 01:01am 10th March weighing 7lb6 :)

ps... I've sent her our love and congrats! xx


----------



## MummyCat

on our weight guestimate for Debz...

Logie was bang on the button with Jade and I guessing a pound either side of 7lb 6! :)


----------



## Shifter

Sorry Cath, didn't know you were on the ball, have started new thread announcing Debz's news! :blush:

Gemma hun :hugs: I know what you mean, part of why I'm keeping away a bit atm is because it is hard seeing everyone else having signs and then having their babies. I've not had anything resembling a sign in about a week now and have resigned myself to being here until 42 weeks :cry:

Just remember hun that you aren't overdue yet and won't be until you pass 42 weeks, which is highly unlikely. The WHO defines term as 37-42 weeks, going up to and over 41 weeks is perfectly normal and to be expected about 50% of the time :hugs: I hate the pressure put on us women to hurry up and get these babies out asap. It's not fair on us. All we can do is try to be patient and wait until our LOs are ready :hugs:


----------



## katycam

Congrats Debz :)

Morning all, i feel rubbish today :(


----------



## MummyCat

no worries honey... ;) 

Hope you're doing okay!! Can't believe you've got 2 days till due date! eeek! xx


----------



## MummyCat

Ah Katy.... what's up? Still bad headaches? x


----------



## icculcaz

moooooooooooooorning :) madam woke up just b4 7am so i thought id get up :( dont wanna but was 7.30 b4 she was dun n my alarm goes off at 8.45 so no point goin bk t sleep with kyra n blade stompin round. so here i am. washers on, kids are ready 4 school, gonna finish me cuppa then change water in sterilizer n wash bottles etc... not in the mood 4 miracles today... gonna chill


----------



## Shifter

Morning Caz.

This was posted to the homebirth yahoo group and I thought it was lovely:

"Attending births is like growing roses. You have to marvel at the ones that just open up and bloom at the first kiss of the sun, but you wouldn't dream of pulling open the petals of the tightly closed buds, and forcing them to blossom to your time line. " -Gloria Lemay

I couldn't sleep in the wee hours this morning and had a little moment of feeling very fed up and weepy (read "little moment" as pacing the bedroom sobbing openly!) from being so tired. This wonderful piece of prose has really cheered me up this morning. I hope it might help others too.


----------



## icculcaz

thats a crackin bit o writin :) i was awake @ 1 am n 4 am we should have had a party :)


----------



## Shifter

LOL! Yeah, I should have come online, never mind. I'm sure there are many more sleepless nights to come, before and after the birth :rofl:


----------



## icculcaz

yup :( they suck... especially when ur so tired the bottle drops out your hand n wakes u up.........


----------



## Shifter

Even though I plan to BF hubby knows he needs to have his share of things so he will be in charge of putting the baby down again after a feed. That's generally best for getting babies back to sleep anyway as mummies smell of food :D That way I can doze off happily as soon as bubs is carried off the boob and back to the crib!

Anyhoo, am off to see MW this morning. She didn't think she'd need to see me for this appointment last time, she's the one who put the silly idea in my head that bubs might show up early. So I'll be giving her what for today :grr:


----------



## lillysmum

morning girls, i plan on going into town today but am not feeling very up to it....

heard about debz - can't believe it - it's fantastic news


----------



## icculcaz

good plan shifter :) my bloke mainly sleeps thru night feeds... grrrrrrrrrrrrrr. if i wake him, hes like a bear with a sore head...


----------



## icculcaz

mornin lillysmum :)


----------



## katycam

posted my nursery piccies :)


----------



## pippam116

morning, wiv out the good lol it all be easing off again, not gone but not full throttle im tellin ya this one gunna be a maddam! :rofl: :hugs: to all, great idea shifter, dh takes charge when im trying to sort the girls or clean cook etc so i havnt got to run back n forth to bubs, night time a diff matter it's a dont do do or i get a grumpy gitt all day :lol:


----------



## beancounter

Shifter said:


> Even though I plan to BF hubby knows he needs to have his share of things so he will be in charge of putting the baby down again after a feed. That's generally best for getting babies back to sleep anyway as mummies smell of food :D That way I can doze off happily as soon as bubs is carried off the boob and back to the crib!
> 
> Anyhoo, am off to see MW this morning. She didn't think she'd need to see me for this appointment last time, she's the one who put the silly idea in my head that bubs might show up early. So I'll be giving her what for today :grr:

Thats what we are doing. Only I did it all last night because jim looked so tired today. He's back at work and they are sparing him no mercy, he had tonnes of stuff to catch up on, poor thing. He would have done it all last night but Finnwasnt being fussy so I sent him back to bed. 

morning all.
I am fat on pancakes this morn. I don't think a midwife is going to come and visit me ever, still it took most of yesterday but I got Finnsfollowup appointments sorted (got to wonder if hospital departments talk to each other at all??) so at least he will be ok.


----------



## pippam116

morning bean, :hi:

my very not so luvly daughters have locked me in the kitchen, yes silly me forgot to take the deadlock key out from overnight, and im locked in, backdoor is locked aswell and keys r in my bag in the fooking living room, ill kill them :lol: 

least i got the laptop in here, n i spose theyll open it when they want feeding grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## beancounter

Uh-oh pip! 
lol. 
I hope they are old enough to work the locks. I had a friend who thoguht it was funny to lock his mother in the airing cupboard but was too small to let her out again. Opps.


----------



## pippam116

:rofl: yes they know how to open it and its usually removed ,only there at night as back of house quite open, so dead lock it and if ne one gets in theres sod all in the kitchen valuable, but im having a dippy day n forgot about it, did shout n ball to open it but made them laugh n run off even more so rustling food wrappers hoping to tempt the monkies.


----------



## jms895

Morning ladies!!

Wow congrats to Debz, bless her and I really thought bump was blue! I was nearly right with the weight then but pipped to the post by Logie!

Thought Sienna would be here too!!

Well I didnt get much sleep my mate was round and we were up late talking, he and fella split up. Went to MacDonalds this morning, may go back to bed soon I am really tired today and dont feel like cleaning or doing anything :(

Everyone ok?


----------



## Dani_b

morning all.
didnt sleep well last night hips hept hurting and waking me up when i tried to roll over.
got midwife this afternoon then will have one in 2 weeks 40+2 for a sweep (unless this baby decides to come on time... i doubt it lol)


----------



## pippam116

n me jade, really thought it was it. oh well till next time :rofl: try get some sleep, n try get a sneaky sweep :lol: we dont get them till 41 weeks wiv homebirth,wish mine was 40+2 rofl


----------



## Dani_b

where i am they do a sweep at 40+ and book you in for fetal assessment at 40+10 where they do another sweep and book induction


----------



## pippam116

talking of food, i so want garlic pitta breads, crispy n piping hot with button mushrooms in garlic n white wine,and loads of salad, mmmmmmmmmmmmm but if the cars not back by then it will be more toast,my mate been called out to work so cant take me shopping n dh taking his time theres nuffink here but few slices n marmite lol


----------



## pippam116

same here dani but not if homebirth, as obviously they leave it as long as poss so not need to induce unless really nec.

i think ill get another at 41+ 2 then theyll leave me as close to 42 weeks until sending in for induction but at 41+2 i may moan n say i want in sooner even if just to break waters,im lead to believe that at that stage i have right to ask for one.will see


----------



## mummymadness

Ohhh wow congrats Debz, SOoo pleased for her .

Thank you for the lovely text this morning Holly hun, I havent put my credit on i wanted to send a nice text back untill i realised balance was 0000 lol .

Im feeling more productive today, Plenty of rocking i willy cry if i have another back to back labour they are real hard.
And im walking layla to school and taking finnley for a walk later too, Gravity will pull my little boy out.

I had a freaky experiance today, I got excited thought id lost my plug, Untill i realised it was from the other hole and straining for a poooo :( .

Just trying to keep the days busy .

Hows every one ??? . xxx .


----------



## March mummy

Congratulations to all that have now had there babies I cant believe its 26 now last time I was on here it was 15 I really need to make more of an effort to catch up.

HAd my extra scan yesterday at 38+1 and they have now decided that he is officially going to be a very big baby he already 8lb so chances are he could be born around the 10lb marker (scary) none of his clothes will fit him. HAve to call Mw today as my next apointment not until the 18th (4 days before I due) and the consultant said that I should see her before that to let her know the size of baby as tehy may take other steps. Kinda scary as I wanted such a natural birth but he going to be so huge. 

On plus side though I finally got a nice photo of him as it was pretty impossible for him to hide from the camara this time and the sonographer seemed more experienced here than where I was before so now I can put his picture in his baby book. Wohoo.

All together for those of us left with bumps now. "Its the Final Countdown" dowoo woo dowo dowo wo etc etc.


----------



## pippam116

a nice big bub then u could still deliver naturally, i know lots of ladies who have had bigger, and they can be very wrong at scans!

glad u got a nice pic,


----------



## icculcaz

i would so not like to push out a 10lber!!!!!!!!!!!! that is scary!


----------



## March mummy

I know terrifying thought but a few of the boys in family have been big babies and although everyone laughs when they here his predicted size they have all said that they apparently come out easier as they just literally run out of room so the only natural place for them to go is out. (fingers crossed this is right).

Might start bouncing around constantly now as he obviously big enough to be born already so get him out quick before he grows to extra ordinary sizes. LOL.

Picture is lovely though so not completely scared he has the cutest little face but unfortuantely he does seem to have my piggie nose (poor thing) and I know its definately a boy now! Wohoo


----------



## icculcaz

my biggest was 7lb 2... he came out himself... eldest DD was 6lb 8 n teeny n got stuck... so i can vouch for the bigger babies are easier theory!


----------



## icculcaz

free mothers day gift

Put your mum on front page of Daily Mail for FREE at www.makingthenews.co.uk Great Mother's Day gift. 

Code is SCOOPMAIL select scottish news paper


----------



## jms895

March mummy he may not be that big, but if he is you should be ok dont worry hun :hugs:

Morning Caz and MM and Dani xx

I am off to bed for an hour not had much sleep. catch up later :D xx


----------



## icculcaz

mornin jade


----------



## Shifter

March mummy - the scans are really unreliable hun. But even if you are having a big baby there is no reason why you can't have a natural birth (and I do actually mean natural, i.e. not just any old vaginal birth!) You should check out the big baby org website :hugs:

Had good MW appointment, gonna sing her praises in my journal in a mo for anyone who is interested in details. But she did say that same as you pip, they won't offer a stretch and sweep until 41 weeks for homebirths and when I told her I'd be declining it (if I'm still preggers) she was really supportive :happydance:

Glad you're feeling more positive today Gemma :D

:hugs: Jade, you are one of the most active full termers I have encountered, you deserve a lazy day!


----------



## pippam116

glad to hear its the same holly, i will accept stretch and sweep, as she seems to need a lil helping hand, and after that waters breaking nearer the 42 weeks if needed, but i dont want to have a full on induction if possible.


----------



## jojo1974

hi ladies :)


----------



## Shifter

Good for you pip hun, I hope Sienna gets her toosh in gear soon for you!


----------



## LisaM

:hi: all

congratulations to Debz, well done! x

hope everyone else is well. ive just been to my final aquanatal class this morning and everyone was wishing me luck for friday! eeek i hope the rest of the week goes in fast, i cant wait! x :wohoo:


----------



## wanababy

:hi: girls!

Just popped on while Ruby is asleep - its took me ages to catch up but didn't go all the way back so apologies if I've missed anythin major!

Huge congrats to Claire & Debz :cloud9:

Hope everyone is OK and LO's get a move on for those of you who are soooo fed up of waiting!!

:hugs:

Liz
xx


----------



## icculcaz

well im off to take madam to clinic. oh the joys..... the HV's treat me like im 10years old with my 1st baby... not 30 with 3 kids.... just been talking to one and she's full of sh*t. apparently stage 2 milk makes babies constipated, so only way to resolve this is to put babies back onto stage 1 milk til they can go onto cows milk at 1 year old.... i smell something that smells like cow poo.... i only go to get scarlett weighed not for the 3rd degree..... if a baby is constipated ya usually give em boiled cooled water to soften their poo a bit not lower their stage of milk..... sheesh. i think im in the wrong job.....useless cow.


----------



## katycam

have fun caz!!

no one popping today??


----------



## Shifter

I trust you set her straight Caz, and didn't swallow her BS?!


----------



## Shifter

Gemma's winning the weight guesses with 4 closest guesses to date :happydance:


----------



## katycam

grrr i hadnt felt bean move all day so i gave him a prod, took ages to get a reaction, now he wont keep still lol!


----------



## KatienSam

Congrats to Tiggertea, another baby to the pot!

HV's can be right moody bumholes Caz, you know what is right for your baby so just smile and nod at them!

Ella is looking a bit pale today so keeping an eye on her, she keeps eating loads and then throwing up what she doesnt need :dohh: but midwife has been today and says they do that sometimes, she may need a dummy as she might be a sucky baby... going to hold out and see how it goes though. she now weighs... wait for it... 6lb 11oz so she has put on in 9oz in 4 days :shock: little chubby :cloud9:

xxx


----------



## Shifter

KatienSam said:


> Ella is looking a bit pale today so keeping an eye on her, she keeps eating loads and then throwing up what she doesnt need :dohh: but midwife has been today and says they do that sometimes, she may need a dummy as she might be a sucky baby... going to hold out and see how it goes though. she now weighs... wait for it... 6lb 11oz so she has put on in 9oz in 4 days :shock: little chubby :cloud9:
> 
> xxx

I'm sure she's fine. Why would her being "sucky" mean that she *needs* a dummy hun?


----------



## Phoenix

:grr::grr::grr::grr::grr::grr::grr::grr::grr::grr::grr::grr::grr::grr::grr::grr::grr::grr::grr::grr::grr::grr::grr::grr::grr::grr::grr::grr::grr::grr::grr::grr::grr::grr::grr::grr::grr::grr::grr::grr::grr::grr::grr::grr::grr::grr::grr::grr::grr::grr::grr::grr::grr::grr::grr::grr::grr::grr::grr::grr::grr::grr::grr::grr::grr::grr:



:argh:


----------



## katycam

whats up phoenix?


----------



## lillysmum

hey folks am back from town, aching all over.... Lilly decided not to have anything for dinner except her banana


----------



## Phoenix

katycam said:


> whats up phoenix?

Oh, nothing much, except the world falling down around me at work. :cry:


----------



## KatienSam

Shifter said:


> KatienSam said:
> 
> 
> Ella is looking a bit pale today so keeping an eye on her, she keeps eating loads and then throwing up what she doesnt need :dohh: but midwife has been today and says they do that sometimes, she may need a dummy as she might be a sucky baby... going to hold out and see how it goes though. she now weighs... wait for it... 6lb 11oz so she has put on in 9oz in 4 days :shock: little chubby :cloud9:
> 
> xxx
> 
> I'm sure she's fine. Why would her being "sucky" mean that she *needs* a dummy hun?Click to expand...

because she overfeds to the point she vomits everywhere lol, she crys for more food despite me knowing its coming straight back up in a moment! we will see how it goes, i dont want her to have a dummy so im avoiding it! some babies suck for comfort and ella may be feeding to suck for comfort and then chucking up, making her hungry again and so on... only been last 2 nights so going to try not to feed her when i know she is full and try to just let her settle herself in her moses basket...


----------



## mummymadness

Silly HV caz, Keep doing whats right for you hun.

I hope ella stops the sickness Katie hun **Hugs** .

Ooooo am i winning the weight guesses yayyy :) .

Hope every ones well ??? . x .


----------



## lousielou

Hello ladies! :)

congrats to Debz again - I was convinced she'd have a little blue bump!

I have a snotty cold - bleurgh, slept badly 'cause I can't breathe through my nose! :(


----------



## lillysmum

seems to be a lot of pink bumps this year.... the blue bumps are there but pink is def the majority i reckon.


----------



## katycam

here come the cramps again .....


----------



## jms895

Hello ladies, just woke up I been asleep 3 hours :blush: mind you I needed it!!

No more babies yet then that I missed?

Katie nice to see you on here!

Katy any action?

Pip?

Hi MM, Liz, Debbie, Holly, and Caz!!

Lucy its awful when you have a blocked nose :(


----------



## katycam

No action, just little crampy feelings that arent gunna turn into anything :(

Just put some fairycakes in oven yum yum


----------



## lillysmum

omg i have a constant blocked nose - it's awful!!! one of the many joys of this magical time though.


----------



## jms895

I am worried about having a blocked nose in labour :(

Ooooh fairy cakes.... I am starving think I may have a jacket potato today :D

We had an influx of births and now nothing??? COME ONE B ABIES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :baby:


----------



## mummymadness

Hope every ones ok , Would be nice for another March baby tonight/Tommorrow ? ?.

My days gone quick thank god, Just cooking a pie with creamy mash veg and yorkies Mmmmmmmmm :) .

Every one ok ??? . xxx .


----------



## lillysmum

i know i really wanna meet my baby, got 5 days to go til due date :) got the MW tomorrow for a sweep (if my cervix is favourable)


----------



## jms895

Oooh good luck for sweep tomorrow Debbie

Gemma your dinner sounds lovely can I have some? :munch:
Wow your both due this week! :shock:


----------



## mummymadness

I wish i got sweep :( . 3 days to go .
m/w next Thursday but she said they are real busy so my sweep isnt untill the day after Mothers day :( wich is well over.
Then induction i think Thursday 26th :( im ready nowwwwwwwwwww .


----------



## Shifter

lillysmum said:


> i know i really wanna meet my baby, got 5 days to go til due date :) got the MW tomorrow for a sweep (if my cervix is favourable)

Why would you be offered a sweep before your due date hun?

Hmmm fairy cakes.... I might have to make some now. I'm starving. Andy working a little late tonight so might have to have a snack before he gets home to see me through until dinner...


----------



## jms895

Wow MM so you got to wait a bit then? Can you give yourself a DIY sweep? xx


----------



## Shifter

Gemma, I don't think you'll need that sweep. I reckon bubs will come naturally before then, given your previous pregnancies :hugs: just remember that a sweep only works if the cervix is already favourable and if that's the case then spontaneous labour can't be far off anyway :hugs:


----------



## LisaM

mummymadness said:


> Hope every ones ok , Would be nice for another March baby tonight/Tommorrow ? ?.
> .

i will take that opening please MM! :rofl: hoping i go into labour myself before friday


----------



## jms895

Wont be long now Lisa :hugs:


----------



## lillysmum

Shifter said:


> lillysmum said:
> 
> 
> i know i really wanna meet my baby, got 5 days to go til due date :) got the MW tomorrow for a sweep (if my cervix is favourable)
> 
> Why would you be offered a sweep before your due date hun?Click to expand...

I did wonder this myself but am certainly not gonna turn it down if its offered, she also said they'd discuss when to book in the induction etc.... again stuff you'd expect to be discussed once baby is actually late!!


----------



## mummymadness

Thanks girls ..
Yep because its all around Mother day i am in for a wait this time.
Iam hoping same as previous pregnancies il go 6 days over exactly wich isnt too bad and noo need for intervention ..
Ill just hang on now else i can really do lol , Gotta be some one to pop tommorrow i say Lisa or Pip :) .

Going for my pie now be back later . xx .


----------



## Shifter

lillysmum said:


> Shifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lillysmum said:
> 
> 
> i know i really wanna meet my baby, got 5 days to go til due date :) got the MW tomorrow for a sweep (if my cervix is favourable)
> 
> Why would you be offered a sweep before your due date hun?Click to expand...
> 
> I did wonder this myself but am certainly not gonna turn it down if its offered, she also said they'd discuss when to book in the induction etc.... again stuff you'd expect to be discussed once baby is actually late!!Click to expand...

Well, at my appointment today we went over the "what ifs" like this, I was told that if I go over 41 weeks I would be booked in for induction at 42 and I said thanks but no thanks (only in much stronger terms! MW was 100% supportive of my wishes too, which was nice, one less person to have to fight with!). So just talking about it hypothetically before due date is understandable.

Good luck tomorrow!


----------



## jms895

I reckon Katienbump or Pip will be next
Lisa with the induction in 3 days
Holly or MM then xx


----------



## icculcaz

well i is back from clinic.... scarlett fattypants is now 8lb9oz... shes put on 14oz this week :) got sum cream from nursery nurses for scarletts 4head its a bit flaky. so hopefully it'll work :) 
i want fairy buns! makin bread atm n gonna find a choc chip cookie recipe for later :) mmmmm

good on ya 4 holdin out on the dummy front katie :) 

hopefully you'll go b4 then shifter :)

:hug: katy

ello every1 else :)


----------



## jms895

Wow caz Scarlett is a little porkie now :baby: bless her awwwwww


----------



## Dani_b

saw midwife today. she finally acknowlaged my bad hips but there no point in refering to physio now with days left.
head is down but not engaged. next appointment is 41+1 for a sweep


----------



## icculcaz

she likes her grub :)


----------



## icculcaz

i thought u c mw's every week from 36 weeks til you pop?????

i just found a recipe that will fill the void in my belly from lack of millies style choc cookies :) waiting til blade goes to bed :)


----------



## katycam

mmmm my fairy cakes are yummy. just going to do icing :)
not long now lisa, i hope you go before friday xx
awww scarletts a lil porker :)


----------



## Dani_b

it depends on where you are and how you are in the pregnancy oo


----------



## jms895

Dani wont be long now then hun :hugs:

I want cookies or cakes now and dont have any :(


----------



## jms895

Caz I saw MW at 34 weeks, 37 and will see her again at 39?


----------



## Dani_b

hope its before 41+1 as dont really want a sweep. had to have one with DD and DS


----------



## icculcaz

*hands out the sink plungers* :D

i only saw a mw 4 times throughout my preg so i cant remember....


----------



## Dani_b

oooo a plunger lol thatmight work :lol:


----------



## pippam116

back back back feeling all achy and blurgh, had a text off aurora to ask if we knew that claire-lou, had baby?? do we know if not ive got the text she had! let me know xx


----------



## jms895

No didnt know! COngrats to Claire Lou xx


----------



## jms895

How are you Pip? xx


----------



## pippam116

posted on third tri!

im so so, niggle here niggle there, gave siennas bum a good smacking earlier, and then scoffed a chicken legend which she kicked crap out of me for. u ok hun?


----------



## icculcaz

pip get industrial grade sink plunger


----------



## lillysmum

wow caz thats great weight gain

shifter - thanks, am convinced my MW is a bit dippy anyways - shes crap at taking bloods but we'll just have to see what happens tomorrow, she especially pee'd me off at my last app (37weeks) by starting the app with "nothing yet?" seemed like a bit of a stupid question if you ask me!!

yummy katy - they fairy cakes sound scrumptious!!

I reckon Katieand bump will have her little one soon!


----------



## jms895

Not bad, am starving!! Ready for me jacket with beans and then gonna have a clary sage bath and bed. Done fook all today but not stopped for the last three, though am a bit OCDish and when I do nowt I feel guilty if you know what I mean?
No signs here of bubs coming soon!
:hugs:


----------



## jms895

I have now changed my mind that bubs will be early and think he will be late now!


----------



## icculcaz

dynamite it is :)


----------



## LisaM

congrats claire lou

caz, my hubby is a plumber, might borrow the plunger!


----------



## jms895

Caz :rofl:


----------



## jms895

LisaM said:


> congrats claire lou
> 
> caz, my hubby is a plumber, might borrow the plunger!

My fella is a gardener , may borrow the hedge trimmers for me lady garden :rofl:


----------



## LisaM

:rofl: i got those out lastnight jade!


----------



## icculcaz

temptin aint it lisa? :)


----------



## LisaM

if i thought anythin would work i'd try it!


----------



## icculcaz

i need more than a trim..


----------



## jms895

I think the plunger is a great idea :D


----------



## jms895

Anyone heard from Deb_baby?


----------



## icculcaz

well what worked 4 me to get blade out 11 days early was a combo of rasp leaf tea .. and i had sex at exactly the same time of day 3 days running....


----------



## jms895

Caz you are saying the plunger worked??!! WTF :rofl:


----------



## jojo1974

hi all


----------



## LisaM

:shrug: no jade, havent seen her on

have given up on the sex thing, told him there will be no more for a few weeks at least!


----------



## jms895

Hi Jojo hows you?


----------



## LisaM

:hi: jojo


----------



## jms895

Its getting quieter on here now all bubs are popping out!


----------



## jojo1974

everyone ok ?


----------



## MrsKeene

I am up to using a plunger at this point! Tomorrow is my due date and I am really bummed that I will probably have to be induced. I am at a 3cm and have been having contractions on and off but nothing steady and strong yet. March seems to have quite a few stubborn babies!


----------



## icculcaz

ok another plunger candidate


----------



## LisaM

MrsKeene said:


> I am up to using a plunger at this point! Tomorrow is my due date and I am really bummed that I will probably have to be induced. I am at a 3cm and have been having contractions on and off but nothing steady and strong yet. March seems to have quite a few stubborn babies!

they sure are stubborn! think a few of us are over our due dates now. :hugs:


----------



## icculcaz

bubs r cumfy


----------



## Dani_b

is raspberry leaf tea nice? dont want to drink it if it is horrible


----------



## icculcaz

just had a phonecall from ex hubby to say that kyras upset as him n his wife number 3 have just split up n hes just told her...... dunno y kyra wud b upset, she hates his wife...


----------



## LisaM

never tried it dani, dont think i would like it though!


----------



## icculcaz

Dani_b said:


> is raspberry leaf tea nice? dont want to drink it if it is horrible

its an acquired taste


----------



## pippam116

i dont like it and im strong candidate of the overdueness club it sucks ! :(

just knocked back paracetamol bloody legs feel like gonna explode at the tops like when on an awful period, only hours n hours now n not fooking easing.


----------



## icculcaz

ere lisa, have tmob changed the al text on staff plan? just had a look @ mine n apparently i got 5mb web, £39.04 allowance, 446 texts, 1000 minutes..... my tmob says same....


----------



## icculcaz

hug pip


----------



## LisaM

i dont even know what i get on it caz, never use it all! all the people in telesales in greenock got their 90 days notice last week! its fallin apart


----------



## LisaM

goin to check my tmobile online now ...


----------



## pippam116

thanks, im ready for bed, its getting earlier n i thought the last few nights were early heck,, ive only done a lil bit of shopping today and didnt lift a finger just pointed n got things put in trolley n packed for me :rofl:

this niggle malarky getting stronger by the night, i'll be in asking for pain relief soon :lol:

might stick some chops in n veg for dh, easier than waking up to loads of wahsing up n grease up the walls.


----------



## pippam116

i find it quite scary, that Sienna could well be the weight of scarlett, 27 days old :( i hope they got it completely wrong and she's not lol i wanted a newborn baby the size of a newborn :rofl:


----------



## Dani_b

going to have pizza for tea. bought from the deli in asda followed by jam roly poly with evaporated milk yummy..... im just waiting for the little people to go to bed otherwise vthey will want to share


----------



## icculcaz

i thought holt court was getting binned? i heard jobs were going up in scotland back in january when our centre manager and majority of services delivery dept got their 90 days ... but we were told its tsc holt court...
they can have my job if they want.... i'll take redundo pay :) you know how shitty my job is! and we less paid than you and get less perks and less breaks with bein tsc contract not tmob!


----------



## icculcaz

never thought of that pip!!!!! scarletts huge now compared to what she was!


----------



## LisaM

pippam116 said:


> i find it quite scary, that Sienna could well be the weight of scarlett, 27 days old :( i hope they got it completely wrong and she's not lol i wanted a newborn baby the size of a newborn :rofl:

i think mine will be to! consultant said yesterday, 'oh its big n got big shoulders!'


----------



## LisaM

i know. i used to work in tsc before i got into the t-mobile centre. think i would take my redundancy if they offered it, want to look for somethin else when i go back from maternity leave anyway. i dunno whats happenin with holt court. telesales got offered a job in L&R or reduncancy i think but theres only 40 jobs in L&R and theres 60 telesales ppl


----------



## lousielou

Urgh, _really_ not feeling well now... :(


----------



## icculcaz

i could never do l&r.... i dont care enough..... and im too blunt. :D


----------



## icculcaz

scarlett says nom nom nom and has got a handfull of my hair..


----------



## LisaM

neither do i caz, and i always get low scores on my calls, thats why i havent made any commission for months!

hope your ok lucy, whats up? :hugs:


----------



## Shifter

MrsKeene - if you are 3cm and having some irregular contractions then established labour can't be far away. I don't think you'll be booked for induction unless there is another factor I have missed like waters going a couple of days ago etc.

Lucy :hugs: is it just cold making you feel blugh or something else hun?

I've sent Deb_Baby a text as not heard from her in ages, but no response yet. Hope she's ok.


----------



## icculcaz

i get my bonuses everymonth... just.. mere scraping in after bribery with a few wispas to overlook defaults... lol


:hugs: lucy


----------



## lousielou

No, it's just a cold but to be honest it's really knocked me for six! I honestly can't remember the lest time I felt so bleurgh - I've been as fit as a fiddle my whole pregnancy, and I just feel absolutely rotton at the moment. Very sorry for myself!!


----------



## jms895

Hope your ok Lucy!

Mrs Keene :hugs:

Caz is the ex's misses not a nice lady then :D

Hi Holly

Well I ate dinner and am now getting some more cramps, not holding out for it being anything again!! I am really tired though and may go to bed again and listen to my CD first

Pip Sienna 8 pound ish then you think?


----------



## jms895

:hugs: Lucy what a shit time to be feeling shitty hun!

I want chocolate :(


----------



## lousielou

I sniffed so much Olbas oil it gave me a head rush and my eyes went all watery....


----------



## jms895

eat some choc hun xx


----------



## jms895

I am now eating an aero yoghurt and had a quarter of a toffee cheesecake :blush:


----------



## lousielou

Mmm chocolate shold perk me up. Bambino doesn't seem affected at all; he's bouncing around in there like a loony!!


----------



## jms895

Aww bless him, he will be ok even if you feel like shit! :hugs:

Ladies I am gonna log off now and listen to my CD and try more sleep. Got some cramps again but probably nothing as usual/. Catch up later tonight or in the morning.

Text me if any babies / gossip xx


----------



## Shifter

:hugs: Lucy, rotten timing.

:hi: Jade

Deb_Baby is fine, no internet access at new house yet, will be connected Thursday :D


----------



## lousielou

Night Jade :)

I'm sure I'll have perked up again by the morning. I just slept so badly last night that I feel really pants and achey today...


----------



## jms895

Thanks Holly for the update on Deb!

Hows you?


----------



## icculcaz

i have a screamin baby


----------



## Dani_b

ive had my pizza and jam roly poly.
didnt eat all the pizza though as DS woke up crying as he needed his stinky nappy changing. migt go back to it later


----------



## mummymadness

Evening Ladies ...

How are we all, I see tonnes of us are due this week and fed up , Hugs to us all **Hugs**.

im still baby less lol, And no sign or twinges.. But on the upside i had a relaxing hot bath with bubbles and just ate a massive whol Fudge cake from asdas to myself!!! lol.

So hows every one this evening ?? . x .


----------



## Dani_b

think everyone has gone to bed or to have babies lol


----------



## mummymadness

OooOOOooooo lol ...

well lets hope theres plenty of update babies tommorrow.

Ill still be here in April me lol chatting to myself lol . x .


----------



## Dani_b

lol
think i might end up an april mummy too


----------



## mummymadness

I hope im not it would be really strange been like 17 days over to hit April lol .
But the way i feel today i wouldnt be bloody suprised to not be normal and go over 2 weeks overdue lol .

I tried looking for my feet today, Well that was a funny mission lol . x .


----------



## Dani_b

lol.
if i got over 10 days over i think i will hit april

feet.... what are those lol


----------



## MummyCat

Evening...

Had a text from Debz a little earlier asking after all the March Mums... she's wondering if any of you have popped yet! :) I told her the good news about Claire-Lou, so she sends her best wishes...

Also she hopes that Pip's little Sienna arrives soon! She seems really happy and mentioned in her text that she already can't imagine what life was like before their magic little bundle arrived!

Hope you all have a nice evening!

Night xxx


----------



## pippam116

morning, akkk feeling sorry for myself today as usual then :rofl: 4 days over :(

jade i think about 8lb yeah tho judging by fattys rear end maybe nearer 9 and if nearer 7 im all the happier, any babies overnight?

i text deb yesterday too and updated her, as hadnt heard in a while.

plan on being on for a while but ouch ouch depends on how long can sit here, im not even going into it cos always ends in fooking nothing :lol:

EDIT: ickky tummy, posted on 3rd tri , going now, having a lie down again n see how we go.

xx


----------



## lousielou

Hope you're feeling better Pip - any more night time news?


----------



## katycam

Morning all. Im fuming today because of those idiot protestors yesterday. Makes you sick.
Hope you feel better pip, or sienna makes an appearance :)


----------



## pippam116

am back, timing contractions of 4 mins apart, though have had shits early hours as above so may be stomach bug or that the shits (sos tmi) has aggrevated my womb, not too sure at mo though i've been timing them since just past 7, not got worse really but not died down, midwife been called and shes 5 mins away, so got to ring her in 5 mins, and shes coming out if they havnt gone, or if they get worse be straight here. so off to time watch and pace, dont hold ur breath thou i aint !!!!! xxxxxxxx


----------



## LisaM

good luck pip hope this is it! :hugs:


----------



## pippam116

got midwife coming in 20 mins as not eased off, least in a while i will know if its summink to get my knickers ina twist over. laters,xx


----------



## HannahGraceee

* Happy Due date MrsKeene + Beth_18 *


----------



## jms895

Pip good luck hun :hugs: text if you need me xxxxxxx I really hope this is it!

Katy I not watched TV/news for days whats gone off?

Full moon tonight ladies !!!! :wohoo: bring on the births

MM you ok, you sound down hun!

Debz bless her bet she is on cloud9!

Caz has scarlett stopped screaming!?

Hows you hannah gracee, not be long for you lot now! :D

Well i slept 9 hours last night, but was awoken a few times with the cramps, really hurt and of course have lead to sod all this morning. Feels really low down, cant be engagement pains as he is already as low as he can bloody get, wonder if I am thinning out a bit or somert!!

Everyone ok?


----------



## jms895

Happy 38 weeks to me :smug:

Lucy hope you are feeling a bit better hun!

Mrs Keene hope you have gone into labour now xx


----------



## lillysmum

hey all, have my MW appointment today......

full moon sounds interesting - maybe we'll get a few births today :) come on pip and katieandbump!!


----------



## jms895

Hi Debbie, good luck with the MW hun!! xx


----------



## LisaM

:wohoo: hope there's a few babies today for the full moon! x


----------



## jms895

Lisa I have a feeling 2 or 3 will go tonight, so many due now so its gotta happen

Hope its you hun :hugs:


----------



## icculcaz

morning :)


yeah she did eventually... joys of being tight with her wind tinged with a bit of bellyache... she did 3 massive poops at 4am (last one soaked thru the towel and onto my white bedding).. and shes a happy sleeping bunny now... :)

good luck pip :)
come on jade part with him! 

mornin lisa n katy :) u 2 ok?

mornin hannah :)

ello every1 else


----------



## Phoenix

LisaM said:


> :wohoo: hope there's a few babies today for the full moon! x

Yeah, including mine.

If nothing else, it might give the hardware guys time to sort themselves out so I've got something to work with. :dohh:


----------



## jms895

Caz do you believe in this full moon stuff? :lol:

Give scarlett a cuddle from me :cloud9:


----------



## jms895

Good morning Phoenix!! Is your OH due tomorrow? :lol:


----------



## LisaM

mornin caz, jade, katy, hannah and anyone else!

im fine, was really sore lastnight and getting real pressure low down so hopefully baby has engaged fully now! 

:hugs: thanks jade


----------



## icculcaz

i have heard of the urban myth... never worked 4 me tho..... aint knockin it tho. :)

im currently sat holding squeaky as she squeaked. :)

shes 1 month old today... hasnt time flown ?


----------



## jms895

I known its flown by, bet she is loads bigger now!

Just thought this fri is the 13th :shock: thats gotta evict some babies too!


----------



## LisaM

cant believe she is a month already. 

ahh i dont want a friday the 13th baby!


----------



## jms895

Lisa I wouldnt either!! I bet 3 come out :lol: :rofl:
That would be a shocker he he
Mind you induction is sat isnt it? Or will they start it Friday? :hugs:


----------



## jms895

Have text Pip she is with the MW now and they unsure if bad tummy or contractions xx


----------



## katycam

I want Friday 13th Baby :)
Thats the date Luke predicted so fingers crossed x


----------



## LisaM

its friday at 1pm i go in. they will check me again and give me gel or break my waters if things have changed :blush:

just hope baby hangs on till after midnight!


----------



## LisaM

hope its contractions for pip!

katy that would be good if luke was right! x


----------



## jms895

Wooo good luck for Friday then Katy!

Hope bubba holds out for midnight Lisa if you are a bit superstitious.

I reckon next week for me or induction :lol:


----------



## jms895

Lisa have you got text Buddy to keep us all updated when your in hospital?


----------



## icculcaz

its my wedding anniversary on friday! but we married on a thurs 13th march..


----------



## LisaM

yeah i think you will go soon since you are fully engaged now! fingers crossed!

im going to scrub the house today and make sure i have everthing i need packed in my bags then take it easy on thursday. i have a bag of toiletries for me and my case (just a little pull along one) and a bag of things for the baby. thats not too much stuff to take in is it?


----------



## lillysmum

aww caz it really has went by so fast - 1 whole month!!

can't wait til i get to meet my baby :) i don't mind having a friday the 13th baby Lisa, just want to feel comfortable again - this baby is playing havoc with my pelvis


----------



## LisaM

congrats for friday then caz, doing anything nice? 

no dont have a text buddy :-( but will try to keep in touch, got internet on my phone x


----------



## katycam

LisaM said:


> congrats for friday then caz, doing anything nice?
> 
> no dont have a text buddy :-( but will try to keep in touch, got internet on my phone x

if you want a text buddy im more than happy to help :) xxx


----------



## LisaM

that would be nice katy thanks. will i send you my num as a private message or something? i am crap at these things, have never sent a PM!


----------



## icculcaz

ive pm'd ya too lisa :)


----------



## HannahGraceee

jms895 said:


> Pip good luck hun :hugs: text if you need me xxxxxxx I really hope this is it!
> 
> Katy I not watched TV/news for days whats gone off?
> 
> Full moon tonight ladies !!!! :wohoo: bring on the births
> 
> MM you ok, you sound down hun!
> 
> Debz bless her bet she is on cloud9!
> 
> Caz has scarlett stopped screaming!?
> 
> *Hows you hannah gracee, not be long for you lot now! *
> 
> Well i slept 9 hours last night, but was awoken a few times with the cramps, really hurt and of course have lead to sod all this morning. Feels really low down, cant be engagement pains as he is already as low as he can bloody get, wonder if I am thinning out a bit or somert!!
> 
> Everyone ok?

Hiya hun!!!
Im fine thanks you?? :hugs:

Not long for me? NOT LONG OF YOU! :happydance::happydance::hugs:


----------



## pippam116

im here, midwife goned, and made me a luvly cuppa to sip on :rofl: ok they are contractions, 5 mins apart, but bearable can talk through them, just a bit of a oooooohhhh then get on with whatever im doing, she was really nice, just come back off maternity leave herself with 3rd, so was really supportive about me niggles etc; baby is NOT i repeat NOT back to back anymore i did it! lol. still unsure if the runs has caused things to set off, i declined an internal ( Holly ud be so proud of me) :rofl: i am! asked her opinion and it was a, if you are gonna keep contracting then its likely to go on its own and if your not then waiting till Friday a better bet. So i am waiting, and seeing where these pains go, wouldnt like full blown labour if the runs isnt pregnancy related, dont think the 2 would be nice. so giving it a chance to clear, shes within 5 mins all day and my own mw will be the 2nd midwife if it happens today so im feeling really positive, taken me forever to write this to stop n deal wiv each one.

gunna chill on here n do some cooking today i think keep busy and see where it goes.

xxxxxxx


----------



## katycam

Lisa i pm'd you my number hun xx

Hey Hannah :hugs: How you doing?


----------



## icculcaz

nah no plans 4 friday.... may evict the cobwebs if madam stays asleep... bar that not a lot.


----------



## katycam

Pip im so excited for you :) Fingers crossed this is actually it :hug:


----------



## lillysmum

ooo sounds good pip, gl


----------



## icculcaz

woo go pip! interesting combo, labour n diarrhoea....


----------



## jms895

Happy anniv for Fri Caz!!


----------



## jms895

Ooooh Pip hope it carries on and Sienna comes today :hugs:

Great thanks Hannah and you?


----------



## LisaM

hope they keep comin pip! 

thanks caz n katy x :happydance:


----------



## icculcaz

ta jade :)
if id have killed him on weddin night id probs b out by now.... :)


----------



## jms895

:rofl: Caz bless him......


----------



## LisaM

:rofl: i know, you'd get less time for murder! how many years is that?


----------



## jms895

I am starved this morning, prob cause I spent most of yesterday sleeping!

Had 2 slices toast and a bowl of suga puffs!


----------



## icculcaz

it'll b 6 years on friday......


----------



## jms895

Awww 6 years.....

I been with OH 7 years but not married yet, cant be arsed and too much money.....


----------



## icculcaz

ud deffo be out by now lol


----------



## LisaM

my next anniv will be 3 years. feels like ages ago. 

im starving as well. goin to go make somethin now!


----------



## jms895

It would have been easier locked up :rofl:


----------



## icculcaz

troo jade :)


what ya havin lisa


----------



## pippam116

aww scarlett a month old, flippin heck caz, wheres the time gone, they still coming at mo :) but me mum n sibbling caught wind of it and had to answer the phone n say hang on a min need to breath a sec :rofl:


----------



## pippam116

i got crusty rolls with ham, its so lean, so may have one a lil later plain, hope tummy dont start again just cuppa n water at mo .


----------



## Dani_b

right you chatty lot can you stop so i can catch up :rofl: everythime i think i have caught up a new page appears.

nothing to report here today. feeling a bit rough but not got any pains or anything worth souting home about

pip hope the pains continue and baby arrives for you

:hug: to everyone that needs one

had a decent :sleep: lastnight even though i woke a few times due to hips hurting


----------



## Dani_b

food. thats what i need. ive made the kids toast but forgot about myself. maybe that will make me feel a bit better


----------



## icculcaz

i got home made bread in kitchen... means movin tho#


----------



## pippam116

yeah caz like i had too to get me phone, just stuck it on charge n bleep bleep, wonder who tha was, lmfao, while ur talking about food no urges for bathroom here n still getting at 4-5 min intervals


----------



## Dani_b

glad you dont need the toilet pip


----------



## mummymadness

Morning ladies.

Glad to hear your on your way Pip :) its great news.

Glad you have a text buddy now Lisa ..

Happy 38 weeks Jade .

And happy anniversery for Friday Caz.

Theres no way my Baby boy is comming Friday, Im superstitious and even thow its my due date it aint happening lol.

I doubt it anyway no signs again today, If anything i feel as thow im about 5 months pregnant again no niggles no nothing.
Baby still back to back, I guess it will be well over due for me :( .

Anyway im keeping really busy :) yayyy lots to make the days go quicker.
Going to take spare clothes for the kids to mums today as the last lot i gave her are now wayyy to small for them lol.
Oooo and my yummy pie i had yesterday came straight back out again today in a very non nice way runs not nice lol. 

Hope every ones well ??? . xxxxx .


----------



## pippam116

thanks , indeed if i am on my way, least they staying at the mo, so may have my runs to thank :rofl: groseeeee

know how the keeping busy bit feels, im trying and trying hard not to get my hopes up, have a good day hun xx


----------



## jms895

Oooooh fresh home made bread, could just eat some of that!!

I am contemplating my uni work and the end of course assessment is due in 4 weeks but I really cant be bothered with it.


----------



## katycam

Ive been with Luke 2 years in may. Gone way quickly. We lived together after 2months!
Cant wait to marry him but im petrified!


----------



## mummymadness

Awwww thanks Pip hun .

Im soo pleased Sienna is getting to speed with the plan of get out of here lol lol .

I remember theese last days sooo well, Keeping busy doing everything you can find to do cooking cleaning just acting liek a raving lunatic really lol .

Good luck with uni work Jade hun . x .


Oooooo its my 3rd wedding anniversery this year we got married on laylas birthday so he couldnt forget the day lol .


----------



## Dani_b

feeling better now i have had some toast


----------



## pippam116

hahahahahha gemma, luv that! i got married 6 yrs ago in september, and have been together 8 dunno where the time goes! and he's still as ugly :rofl:


----------



## jms895

Monring MM hope you are ok?


----------



## mummymadness

lol lol lol ....

Mines still as stubborn and still is moody , Its liek living with another woman i tell you lol .

But the birthday trick worked hes never forgot yet lol, I should set a new trend lol . x .


Im good Jade thanks hun, Feeling ok as long as baby doesnt come Friday im happy :)


----------



## katycam

I shouldve picked a better date for the wedding so luke can remember, he gets the date wrong everytime someone asks him!
At least he cant forget my birthday because its the same day as his :rofl:


----------



## Dani_b

lol

my OH had got the kids birthdays tattooed on his arm so he can remember them.


----------



## mummymadness

lol dani got way of remembering..
maybe i should get his address tattooed in his head next time he forgets to come home lol .


----------



## pippam116

:rofl: katy, least he cant ever forget ,

gemma , dani u crack me up!

xx


----------



## jms895

I have told OH I want a mothers day card if bubs is here, bet I dont and I will be gutted

My mum and dad go on holiday Sat and will be gutted if bubs comes whilst they gone, mum will cry and its first grand child! :( Plus its dads 50th and mothers day while they gone. Told them off for booking it but its Antigua, not exactly easy to cancel when it was £2000


----------



## icculcaz

oi get dancin you...


----------



## katycam

how long they away for jade?
id love to go to antiga :)


----------



## mummymadness

Lol i wish i was joking thow lol .

He goes to watch football and doesnt come home untill about 6am , This is how the conversation usually goes ...

me = "Ooo you think this is a decent time to come home".
Him = "Not really love".
me = "So whats your exscuse then".
him = "I forgot to come home" .....


Flamin forgot to home, How the hell do you forget to come home HaHaHa ... Its ok revenge comes sweet when it happened last time layla was young and playing up and i let him deal with her all day, Needless to say that has happened again HaHaHa .

Men ehhhh totally useless and forgetfull sometimes . x .


----------



## icculcaz

good point there jade


----------



## Dani_b

lol.
forgot to come home...

men who needs them


----------



## Shifter

Morning all.

Pip - sounds like you might be having a "normal" labour hun! A clear out and contractions every 5 minutes? Sounds good. :happydance:

Had some intense engagement pains last night and bump visibly dropped another notch! :rofl: 

As for anniversaries... it's a big year for me and Andy, our 5th wedding anniversary in May and 10 years together in August :cloud9: I don't know where the time has gone though, crazy.

:hugs: to everyone who needs one.


----------



## jms895

MM - forgot to come home :dohh: .... men..... who needs em!!

Katy only a week

Dad says he is gonna sort the cricket pitch out :rofl:

He went to cheltenham cup yesterday and won £400 quid bless him


----------



## jms895

Holly congrats on the milestones this year hun, and the engagement pains!!


----------



## Shifter

Ooh Jade, I wish I was off to Antigua, bit late to see any cricket, not that there was much worth watching :grr: It's a shame about the timing though, I hope they don't miss the birth hun :hug:


----------



## jms895

Thanks Holly.

Happy due date for tomorrow!


----------



## katycam

You'll have to keep your legs crossed for a week jade :)


----------



## jms895

I know Katy!! I am sure bubs will come whilst they are gone though :(

Oh well......

OH is pissing me off, he left kitchen a right tip last night and I am not f***ing cleaning it again, he can do it. It is staying as is. May do the car today but its a mass job..... also need to figure out how to put a car seat in :dohh:


----------



## Dani_b

feels like im dribbling (sorry TMI) am sat watching lazytown with DD and DS


----------



## Phoenix

jms895 said:


> Good morning Phoenix!! Is your OH due tomorrow? :lol:

Yep :happydance:

Also, my mum's a MW, and she's been saying for years how she's always busier when it's a full moon, so I guess there's something to it.

Fingers crossed...


----------



## LisaM

I go for cereal and toast and miss 5 pages!


----------



## jms895

I am off for a lie down a min then get ready, catch up soon ladies xx


----------



## Phoenix

LisaM said:


> cant believe she is a month already.
> 
> ahh i dont want a friday the 13th baby!

Ah, but I heard it was lucky for the baby to be born on friday the 13th...


----------



## Dani_b

we very chatty today lol


----------



## jms895

Phoenix said:


> jms895 said:
> 
> 
> Good morning Phoenix!! Is your OH due tomorrow? :lol:
> 
> Yep :happydance:
> 
> Also, my mum's a MW, and she's been saying for years how she's always busier when it's a full moon, so I guess there's something to it.
> 
> Fingers crossed...Click to expand...

Oooooooh your OH due the same day as Holly..... what a coincidence! :rofl:

Hope the full moon has your other half on all fours howling later he he :D


----------



## jms895

Phoenix said:


> LisaM said:
> 
> 
> cant believe she is a month already.
> 
> ahh i dont want a friday the 13th baby!
> 
> Ah, but I heard it was lucky for the baby to be born on friday the 13th...Click to expand...

Ooooh there you go then Lisa, dont hold off till midnight to push baby out! he he


----------



## LisaM

ooh no thanks phoenix! plus i kinda have a thing about even numbers. dont like odds! :rofl: the volume on everything (tv/cd) has to be at an even number for me *strange*


----------



## jms895

Dani yes I noticed its a busy thread today!!


----------



## jms895

LisaM said:


> ooh no thanks phoenix! plus i kinda have a thing about even numbers. dont like odds! :rofl: the volume on everything (tv/cd) has to be at an even number for me *strange*

OCD alert.... :rofl:

Baby only has one nose though and one weenie if a little boy!!! :rofl:


----------



## Dani_b

can you all stop chatting so i can go and get dressed lol

will try to cat ch up later need to get ready to take DD to nursery


----------



## mummymadness

Ok am i been compleatley Blonde is Phoenix Hollys OH.

Omg how do i miss theese things , I blame pregnancy brain its my exscuse and im sticking to it lol .

Holly happy due date Tommorrow hun (And phoenix) .

I was worried about friday 13th at first, But finnley was due friday 13th and he came 19th so not that worried now.

Hope you have a nice lie down Jade . x .


----------



## LisaM

yeah jade but they have 2 nostrels and 2 testicles so thats ok! :rofl:


----------



## jms895

Lisa :rofl: I suppose so that should calm you down with enough even numbers!!

MM so Finnley was due Friday 13th too? How weird!!


----------



## icculcaz

lmao!

well madam n me are finally dressd...suppose id better get stuff dun..


----------



## Shifter

:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:

Looks like the cat is *finally* out of the bag!!! Don't worry Gemma, I don't think many people worked it out :winkwink:


----------



## LisaM

mummymadness said:


> Ok am i been compleatley Blonde is Phoenix Hollys OH.
> 
> Omg how do i miss theese things , I blame pregnancy brain its my exscuse and im sticking to it lol .
> 
> .

i was just thinking that MM hmmmm??


----------



## mummymadness

Ooooo glad im not the only one who didnt know , I felt like a right Numpty HaHaHaHa..

Yes Jade finnley was due Friday 13th of July 2007 :) , 6 days over 19th :) .


----------



## jms895

:rofl: Holly told me I had a little clue but missed most of the clues :dohh:

Baby brain he he

Party is over now you two, get a room!!!! :lol:


----------



## katycam

oooh i did wonder before but thought nahh they arent!


----------



## Shifter

jms895 said:


> Hope the full moon has your other half on all fours howling later he he :D

pmsl!

Given the birth we're hoping for I disagree though :rofl: Reclining in the pool humming maybe....


----------



## LisaM

yeah i kinda thought they had a lot in common but it never clicked! :dohh:


----------



## jms895

Shifter said:


> jms895 said:
> 
> 
> Hope the full moon has your other half on all fours howling later he he :D
> 
> pmsl!
> 
> Given the birth we're hoping for I disagree though :rofl: Reclining in the pool humming maybe....Click to expand...

Well the hypnobrithing should have us skulking off like animals and nesting.......... you can still howl in a pool :lol: apparantly noises and humming can help you cope with the labour :lol:


----------



## katycam

im hungry :(


----------



## jms895

Katy go eat then!! :D

I am always hungry :blush:


----------



## LisaM

im still shocked over the revelation! looking back on previous posts i cannot believe i never noticed this before! haha


----------



## katycam

i would go eat but mums office has no food in it, not gunna be home til 1ish grrr.


----------



## Shifter

Lisa - don't worry, hardly anyone really figured it out just from our posts. Just Debz I think... :rofl: she PMed me a while back to ask if she was imagining things! I had to nudge Jade in the right direction.

I am really hungry too, keep eating....


----------



## LisaM

hmmm i will have to start paying more attention on here! :hugs:


----------



## mummymadness

Ooo noises in Labour , I make plenty of noises in Labour allthow i can not profess to them been gentle humming noises more like Arghhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh shittttttttttttttt it hurts or something along the lines of that lol ..

I think your pool relaxing birth will go lovely Holly.
Im like one of you bestest buds how the heck did i not notice Phoenix lol dumb brain lol .

Im straving but my cupboards are looking a little sparse today, I can allways tell when its the day before Shopping day lol.
Freezers full just the fridge and cupboards little bare, I been eating wayyy to much lol.

Right off to cook Kids fish fingers and smiley faces :) .. Then taking layla to school and on to Mums.
Back later girls be good . xxxxxx .


----------



## Phoenix

:rofl:

:hug: everyone.


----------



## Shifter

Gemma hun :hugs: don't feel bad sweetie, you are one of my bestest buds and I luff you like crazy, it wasn't that obvious at all :hugs:


----------



## LisaM

gemma - those are the noises i imagine making, maybe worse!

im off to clean every little bit of the house now so i can relax tomorrow and know that it's all done before friday.

speak later everyone :hugs:


----------



## icculcaz

lisa cum do mine... its a mess.


----------



## LisaM

no chance! i hate cleaning, only doing it cos i know when im in hospital david wont do it right and i dont want to come home to a mess! have told him that once its done, dont touch anythin and sit on one chair and one chair only! (and make sure you fix the cushion when you get up!) :rofl:


----------



## Shifter

Right, off to potter a bit before mum gets here.

ttfn
xx


----------



## Dani_b

lisa you can come do mine too lol


----------



## lousielou

Still ill - woke up with a mouth full of blood 'cause I can't breathe through my nose - gross huh? Have been sorting Bambino's room today, just needs a quick vacuum and we're all sorted - it's very exciting!! 

Have been too lazy to read through all this morning's posts; can I be really cheeky and ask for a quick catch up?? :D


----------



## pippam116

back had visitors , still at 5 mins, and thanks Holly :), tis looking promising, if they continue and it is indeed gonna keep going, just lost a giant sized blob of plug, so thanks for the shove to have a lil dance caz it did summink lol, gonna potter round kitchen then bounce a lil see if we can up the tempo, not had anymore loo trips for now so hoping it was the start not bad tum. xxx


----------



## lousielou

Oooh wow pip - good luck!

By the way, got an email from M&S confirming that they don't offer anything if your waters go while you're shopping there - boooooo! So far, it looks like only B&Q give you any freebies! :rofl:


----------



## pippam116

i hang round tesco n boots ;)


----------



## icculcaz

sod that hang round harrods!


----------



## pippam116

didnt know harrods give u shit :rofl: was happy to settle for nappies, as b&q a bit out the way lol


----------



## icculcaz

they protty dont tbh. tight gits.

just uploaded a few more pics of madam to fb. owt t get outta tidyin up


----------



## pippam116

i will av a look, but not till sienna here im not doing fb, my mates doing me head in lol, promised myself id stay clear till bubs here. :)
x


----------



## Phoenix

pippam116 said:


> i will av a look, but not till sienna here im not doing fb, my mates doing me head in lol, promised myself id stay clear till bubs here. :)
> x

Sounds like a good idea. Every time my status changes on there I get bombarded by messages from well-meaning friends.

Good luck.


----------



## pippam116

haha i know what u mean, or their status gets changed to someone give Pip a kick :rofl:


----------



## jms895

Right just woke up from half hour kip, cramping again, they always start in bed its really pissing me off now!!

I also think baby has turned??!! Can now feel limbs and god knows what at the front rather than a bum and back!? WTF I hope not

I am in a foul mad becuase of these cramps doing feck all!!

Pip hope this is it for you hun xx


----------



## pippam116

whooo i lost the plot


----------



## pippam116

it could have turned, mine did at 37ish weeks if u remember, make sure ur not sat back slouching, sit on chair wrong way straddle it, on all fours n stick ass in air, crawl round if u want but with crawling u gotta keep doing it till bubs turns thats about halfnhour solid n i give up long b4, try not to worry, but if u dont slouch and flump urself on sofa he should turn.


----------



## jms895

Thanks Pip. Still cramping on and off and tightening.

Been for the 5th pooh today sorry TMI and can feel pressure but yet again I think he is just teasing me! I want him to come out!!!!!!!

Pip yours still regular?


----------



## pippam116

still every 5 mins, yep not getting ne worse tho, but the fact they continuing and not needing poop again is a good sign right? :lol: i didnt have clear out on the girls, mw sed today if u get one its usually runs runs, but dont hold me to that, as i never did on girls, and today was full on agony then walllah fill a pan 5 times.


----------



## jms895

No not runs just need to go feeling and now!!!

I am also starving and cant stop eating so its not labour, just teasing.

I dont know what to do with myself today, cant be arsed to do sod all and thats not like me and just want to sleep but the cramps wake me up!!

Pip the full moon will bring Sienna out later :D


----------



## MummyCat

Pip good luck hun! 

Hope everyone else is okay! 

Re Holly and Andy... I should have guessed... the CRICKET should have made me see the light! (That and the fact that Holly's MIL is a MW!) - Seems like we both have had a disappointing series! (At least your game yesterday was exciting!!!) Good luck to both of you for tomorrow! Here's hoping the full moon does it's trick!

:hugs: to all! xx


----------



## CapitalChick

I can't wait for my turn!!!!


----------



## icculcaz

come on jade u start doin the contraction dance! workin 4 pip! lol


----------



## jms895

Capital chick hope its not long for you hun!!

Hi Cath xx


----------



## jms895

icculcaz said:


> come on jade u start doin the contraction dance! workin 4 pip! lol

What do I do what do I do?


----------



## MummyCat

Hope baby comes soon Capital Chick..

Hi Jade hun! :wave: this full moon better work for you tonight! :) I'm quietly hopeful as my EDD by my last period is 12th March. So it would be lovely if it worked out that my body knows best... but it's so unlikely that babies arrive on due dates, whether estimated by LMP or Scan. :/


----------



## MummyCat

Yeah Caz hun... how does this dance work exactly? :happydance:


----------



## icculcaz

just start dancin around like a looney :) was told when i was bein induced to start dancin round when things start movin on and contractions should get better..... worked 4 me... pips doin it n lost her plug.... you have nowt to lose bar your sanity :)


----------



## MummyCat

hahahaha....okie dokie! Will put on my favourite music when contractions start (so don't seem like too much of a loony) and will dance around as instructed :rofl:


----------



## jms895

I will have a go after I have drank me raspberry tea! :D

Thanks Cath xx you too xx


----------



## icculcaz

its all fun!!!!! :D


i suppose id better go n boot the dog (out) and wash the kitchen floor n get my daily dettol fix.


----------



## jms895

See ya later Caz xx


----------



## icculcaz

back
smells all dettolly here now tinged with fabric softner


----------



## Shifter

Pip you still contracting hun?

:hi: Cath! Yeah, last night's cricket was much more exciting than I thought it was going to be on day 3, but really disappointing. I just wished the experts after the match would stop saying that the Windies deserved to win the series :saywhat: They may have deserved to win the one match that had a result but when the other 4 matches were a complete waste of everyone's time I don't think that counts! :grr:

And my due date of tomorrow is based on LMP hun :D Plus bubs was conceived around the summer solstice. Would be pretty special if it arrived on a full moon too, given my spiritual inclination!


----------



## jms895

Nice smell then :D


----------



## icculcaz

yup


----------



## pippam116

yes still contracting 5 mins and same strength, got yet another visitor.


----------



## icculcaz

busy @ urs then... 

u been checked yet t c if ur dilatin?


----------



## jms895

Visitors!!!! Put a sign on the door......

My bum is hurting!


----------



## pippam116

lmfao, whats it got to do wiv me bum! :rofl: caz declined it, as advised cos it seems ti be going that way without interfeering, if it doesnt go ne where have friday, had just had the runs when mw came too n dont think either of us were kean to check :rofl:


----------



## MummyCat

Shifter said:


> Pip you still contracting hun?
> 
> :hi: Cath! Yeah, last night's cricket was much more exciting than I thought it was going to be on day 3, but really disappointing. I just wished the experts after the match would stop saying that the Windies deserved to win the series :saywhat: They may have deserved to win the one match that had a result but when the other 4 matches were a complete waste of everyone's time I don't think that counts! :grr:
> 
> And my due date of tomorrow is based on LMP hun :D Plus bubs was conceived around the summer solstice. Would be pretty special if it arrived on a full moon too, given my spiritual inclination!


Experts... they very rarely get things right in my opinion.... they just say what seems PC at the time! 

Ah hun well I hope your body knows best then! (in that case... according to our LMP's we're both due tomorrow! :) ) It would be pretty special if your little one arrived on a full moon.... in your lovely birthing pool with no/little pain relief! (that would be fab!!!) Keeping fingers crossed for ya! :hugs: xx


----------



## MummyCat

Update from Debz.... just hanging around waiting to be released now! Also sends her love to Pip and wishes you a good labour hun!


----------



## lillysmum

aww thats great to hear another update on Debz, 

I have just finished a marathon of cleaning - thought i would take the opportunity to get it done whilst my mum has Lilly for the afternoon.
It smells of dettol in here too now Caz!

Hey everyone else, just getting ready for my MW appointment - hows everyone else doing?


----------



## MummyCat

Hey Debbie! 

GL for your appt... hope you have good news! doing good thanks.... slept for near on 12 hours last night (lovely after only sleeping 2 hours the night before!) just off to get some food and raspberry leaf tea down me! :)

Have a good afternoon! xx


----------



## katycam

Im back again, went for lunch with mum then popped to tesco to get bits for dinner.
Im knackered now! People look at my tummy funny when im out and i feel like hitting them lol! Idiots!
Really hope this is it for you pip :hugs:


----------



## jms895

Sorry had visitors x 3 :grr: again so am now pissed off. Eating somert then going bed am knackered and sick of people ringing and knocking.

Pip good luck hun text if updates as taking phone with me to bed xx


----------



## Shifter

Sounds like it's going well pip. You calling your OH home or is he already there? Sending you waves of love and luck :hug:

Thanks Cath, but I think that would be just too perfect to be true!


----------



## mummymadness

Afternoon ladies , Just on my way to pick layla up thought id pop in :) .

Glad its still progressing Pip hun, Looks Sienna will be here on the full moon :).

Hope the rest helps the mood Jade hun **Hugs** .

I just looked at what my due date would be by LMP and it was 9th of March due date by scan 13th soooo this awkward stubborn baby can get his bum out of there lol.

Been rocking,Crawling,Sitting up right and still hes back to back arghhhhhh .

On the good side thow today has gone sooooooo quick so thats another one down :) .

Hope everything progresses for every one :) . Be back later . x .


----------



## katycam

My due date by lmp would have been last weekend. Hmmm......


----------



## Shifter

Whether by LMP or scan, babies still arrive whenever they are ready guys, due dates are meaningless :hugs:


----------



## pippam116

hey, dh in work is only 5 mins away as is mw, she phoned to say shes on break between now and 8 but if anything progresses i can txt and shell come as hubby is home to have her kids, then shes on call tonight anyways so im ok till this time tomorrow lol, feel so relaxed knowing how close she is, wish she was around all the time, aske dif i had progressed n told ehr they r still 5 mins apart n no more painful n about plug, n she says the fact that they ahvnt eased off or stopped is progress in its self, so we will see, not sure about the full moon thing though, as ive been at this stage since 7ish, not having any internals until they progress, but fingers crossed no more poops like early hours.

hope everyone ok, im bouncing /pacing trying to get things a bit further along we shall see. 

i will keep u update if ne dramatic change if u hear nothing then its all the same lol

xxxx
!
:hugs: to all who need them


----------



## pippam116

Shifter said:


> Whether by LMP or scan, babies still arrive whenever they are ready guys, due dates are meaningless :hugs:

:rofl: i will second that, stupid bloody due date they give me anyway :rofl:


:hugs:


----------



## icculcaz

boo!


----------



## lousielou

Have just spent a glorious hour in the pool - bliss! Fells relaxed and chilled... but still can't breahte right. Have sent OH out for Vicks vapour rub - bleurgh! 

How's everyone doing? x


----------



## icculcaz

mm vapour rub :)


----------



## icculcaz

luuurve vapo rub


----------



## lousielou

am hoping it'll give me a bit of a lift :D


----------



## icculcaz

dettol does it 4 me


----------



## pippam116

evening ladies, more visitors, :rofl: whats wrong with them, why today i havnt told ne one bar mum n sister, who are no where near and dont even know the people that turned up, fookers :rofl: u all ok?
xx


----------



## lousielou

Dettol??


----------



## aurora32

evening girls, how is everyone doing?

Thats me just got home about an hour ago, phne died again so sorry pip couldnt keep up updated or see how you were today, feel so bad hunn, hows itr going. What hav i missed.:hug::hug::hug:


----------



## pippam116

welcome home! :hugs: :hugs: missed you :)

im getting contractions 5 mins apart and have been since 7ish this morning not getting ne worse tho n think runs started it theres a thread on it called TMI , with updates, how u feeling now home how is the lil man?
xxxxxxx


----------



## lillysmum

hey girls back from midwifes, had to pick up some shopping too after the appointment - 

am 2 cms dialated but app thats normal for 2nd, 3rd pregnancies so it could be a while yet before anything happens but i had a sweep, going back next wed for another and if that doesnt start anything then will booked in for induction anywhere between 12-14 days after my EDD


----------



## Dani_b

where is everyone?
has the full moon made you all go into labour and left me on my own


----------



## jms895

ooooh exciting good luck Debbie!!

Welcome back Claire

Hi everyone else!!

Pip any updates?

I am getting some pains still but irregular and still keep going the loo, slept another 2 hours, still tired :blush: have been idol today


----------



## Dani_b

yay im not the only one here lol


----------



## icculcaz

ur stuck wi me n hiccupy madam


----------



## jms895

I am sat dropping off again, feel odd, wonder if tonights the night?


----------



## Dani_b

think my little one has go hickups too lol

got a spare plunger?


----------



## Dani_b

fingers crossed for you


----------



## jojo1974

hi ladies :)


----------



## lolly101

WOW!!! 2 days off here and I miss soooo much!!!

Congrats to Debz, Mammy Pants Aurora Pixie Kitty and everyone else who has had babies in the last few days!!!:happydance::happydance::happydance:

Well I logged on my computer at 9am and have only just got round to actually getting on here!!! Rebecca has a cold and is feeding every hour and a half as she can't keep much down:cry: she also has the hiccups as I type!!!
I have got an infection in my c sec wound....strep b!!! thank God I had a c section now, Becky could have been poorly...:cry:Anyway shes ok so I must not think that...

Jade not long..hope your twinges mean something will happen soon:hugs:


----------



## icculcaz

here theres plenty :)
 



Attached Files:







plunger.jpeg
File size: 1.9 KB
Views: 24


----------



## jojo1974

lol i could do with that


----------



## icculcaz

:hugs: lolly hopethings pick up soon 4 ya. :)


----------



## icculcaz

ATTENTION!!!!

just got a message from katycam, shes on her way into hospital to get checked over as her legs have swelled up quite bad. theyve told her to bring her bag with her.... will update when i hear anymore.


----------



## lillysmum

fingers crossed for us all.


----------



## lillysmum

icculcaz said:


> ATTENTION!!!!
> 
> just got a message from katycam, shes on her way into hospital to get checked over as her legs have swelled up quite bad. theyve told her to bring her bag with her.... will update when i hear anymore.

ooooo exciting stuff, good luck katy, send her our love Caz!!


----------



## lolly101

thanks Caz...hope Katy is ok..I text her good luck too:hugs:


----------



## icculcaz

hopefully its nothing eh?


----------



## lillysmum

icculcaz said:


> hopefully its nothing eh?

i do hope everything works out ok for her :)


----------



## lolly101

yup, hope shes ok 

Caz hows your feeding going???


----------



## icculcaz

wanna laff? look @ my thread entitled idiots guide...


----------



## icculcaz

bf? non existant... body rebelled...


----------



## icculcaz

anyhoo im turnin pc off as scarletts beatin me up . will update on katy via my mobile :) have fuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuun :)


----------



## aurora32

Just got a txt from Pip Girls she is 6 cm dilated Sienna FINALLY on her way :happydance::happydance: will update when know more.


:hug::hug::hug::hug:


----------



## lillysmum

great news on pip!! come on baby sienna!!!


----------



## lolly101

:happydance:YAY PIP!!! At last!!! thanks for the news Aurora!!!Fantastic!!

Caz, you gave it a go!!! more than me!:blush: I'm off to read your thread now!!!:rofl:


----------



## lillysmum

heading off now girls - may be on in the wee small hours if these pains amount to anything....


----------



## lolly101

Good luck Debbie:hugs:

I'm off too now cos Rebecca is asleep and I'm gonna sit with my DH( I don't see him much these days!!!!:rofl:)


----------



## aurora32

Congrats to all the March Mummies that have had their babies whilst i was away having Reece, i know of Claire-Lou and Debz and Amara, but unsure of the others.

Hope everyone is fine and if ive missed anything important like scans etc i apologise and hope things went well.
will post my birth story with more piccies when i get caught up on some sleep as havnt slept properly since the 5th.


:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: to those that need and hope that the rest of you March MUmmies dont have much longer to go.


:hug::hug::hug:


----------



## mummymadness

Oooohhhh wow you go Pip, Todays the day well done hun yayy sienna is comming :) .

Hope Katy is ok too **Hugs** .

I had a text off Holly earlier she wont be comming online for a while, I couldnt grasp the whole reason but im sure in a few days she will be back.

The full moons doing jack for me lol, So im enjoying some tv instead :) .

I spend the whole afternoon trying to convince Finnley he isnt a cat, He was trying to eat cat food out the cat bowl !!! , And he keeps putting his hands down his nappy to play with his winky ! ..... I let Andy sort that one Pmsl . 

Hows every one ??? . x .


----------



## MummyCat

hey... hope katy is okay! Thanks for letting us know Caz...

Awesome news re Pip... ta Aurora! xx

MM... :rofl: Finnley sounds like a handful today! ;) Hope you're doing ok!


----------



## Dani_b

thanks for the plunger caz lol

good luck pip

hope everything is ok katy

im drugged up with co codamol now do will be going to bed. had to phone labour ward as my midwife said i couldnt take them but one of my friends had been given some for her hips. midwife on phone was very helpful and checked if i was getting any other pains or tightness or loss and advised i got a bath to help.
not getting in the bath as i cant lift my legs that much to climb in lol


----------



## aurora32

Pip had Sienna hour an hour ago 7lb 8oz, will leave the rest of the details for her to fill you in on. Big congrats hunn you must be so relieved its all by.



:hug::hug::hug::hug:


----------



## Dani_b

congratulations pip


----------



## MummyCat

Awesome news.... ta Aurora! xx

Hugs to Pip and Sienna!! xx


----------



## mummymadness

Congrats Pip super duper happy for you :) .

Thanks Mummycat hun, He can be a handfull the best of times today he just made me giggle soooo much lol.

Bless him hes in bed and caught laylas cough so keeps waking himself up coughing, Luckily it passed for layla in a few days so hopefully he wil be better soon :) . x .


----------



## MummyCat

Sounds like a very sweet little boy! Hope he feels better soon! Before the baby arrives anyway! 

I better head off to bed! :( Another day done! One more closer to meeting our little bundle! xx


----------



## jms895

CONGRATS TO PIP :wohoo: finally the little madam is here!! Just text her, I am so pleased!!

Hope Katy is ok

Hi lolly!!

Thanks for updates to Claire

Well I am having some sort of clear out, had the runs all day sorry TMI and irregular pains which are leading to feck all so am pissed off!!!!

How is everyone?


----------



## jms895

Good luck Debbie for tonight!!

Full moon seems to be working!! Amanda also in labour i think!>?

Text Holly and I think she a bit down in the dumps and is ready for baby now. Understandable I think we are all ready now :(

Come on full moon!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## pippam116

hiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii


----------



## pippam116

she actually tiny but pics r poo
 



Attached Files:







sienna 004.jpg
File size: 88.5 KB
Views: 8


----------



## lousielou

WOOHOO!! Well done missus :D xx


----------



## jojo1974

:happydance: wow congrats pip shes a cutie xxxxxxxxxxxxx :cloud9: :hugs:


----------



## katycam

Pip she's lovely :) Im so pleased for you x

Luckily the hospital didnt admit me last night, my midwife blagged it so i could come home. They took my blood and wee, just gotta wait to hear from the today now.
My ankles are even bigger this morning, cant even walk on them grrrr.
Bean is also tying to turn back to back little bugga. So plenty of all fours for me now!


----------



## jojo1974

awwwwwwwww katy hope you feel better soon :hugs:


----------



## katycam

Thanks hunni xx

Just fed up of feeling like poo and nothing being wrong.


----------



## jojo1974

these bubs will be worth it when there ere xxxxxxx


----------



## LisaM

hey pip congratulations! shes lovely xx :hugs:

deffo my turn now! hope things are ok today katy, when will they let you know? 

:hi: everyone x


----------



## pippam116

i really hope all u lot have urs now, ger on wiv it :lol: even though i hoped something was happening i kinda thought it wasnt gonna go ne where cos wasnt really painful till last bit, cant believe how wrong i was and just proves them niggles r something sumtimes, gl gl gl to all im not going ne where till taken every march bubs over! :hugs:


----------



## katycam

Thanks Lisa, not sure when but midwife said she is going to phone me when she gets results, she is in the ward today anyway so hopefully not too long.

Hope everyone else is ok :) xx


----------



## pippam116

hope u get some good results katy.xx

am waiting for mw, want to wash siennas mop of wavy dark hair, didnt manage to top chloes wig at birth :rofl:would have left it longer but she pood before exiting so gonna do a quicky job n get her all cleaned up, if mw gets on wiv it, think she got off lightly was only here 2 hours yesterday :lol:


----------



## jms895

Pip she is gorgeous hun well done!!

Lisa good luck for tomorrow

Katy hope you are ok :hugs:

Morning Lucy

Everyone ok?

No bubs for me yet!!

Friday the 13th tomorrow :D


----------



## LisaM

cant wait till you get more pics on of her pip. i think babies with loads of hair are sooo cute! 

thanks jade, im going to be running around mad today to make sure ive got everything! hope theres another baby today (maybe you!) x


----------



## jms895

I hope I wont be long too but you deserve to go first hun along with Holly and MM!

xx


----------



## LisaM

im quite happy to know he or she will be here by the weekend so i dont mind if anyone jumps the queue now as i dont think this baby will be making an appearance until it's forced to! :rofl:


----------



## jms895

Awww Lisa, but as you say you will have bubs in your arms THIS WEEK!! :hugs:

So exciting, do you reckon a boy or girl?


----------



## LisaM

i think its a boy and at least 8lbs 8oz! i'm probably very wrong but ive thought it was a boy for ages and now that im over my date i think it will be a big un!


----------



## pippam116

she soo content cant get her up, and leila holding her lil hand wont leave her side :cloud9:


----------



## jms895

I think boy too hun!! Though I have not seen your bump!

So do you have a big bump then or just think big as overdue? Were you and OH big babies?


----------



## jms895

Awwww Pip that is so cute!!! I want one :D


----------



## LisaM

my bump was always small-ish and everyone commented on how neat i was but i think thats cos i lost a lot of weight during the pregnancy. in the last 2 weeks though it has got quite big! cant bend down anymore, if i drop it, i leave it! :rofl:


----------



## lillysmum

morning girls, i see the full moon worked for pip, shame it didn't give my little man a budge....

how you feeling lisa, you excited about tomorrow?


----------



## LisaM

:hi: debbie

yep i cannot wait, just hope it works and doesnt take too long! (wishful thinking)

im sure you will have little lucas before his due date x


----------



## jms895

Morning Debbie!! Baby was teasing again last night then?? They are little buggers.....


----------



## lillysmum

yup girls, sticking true to his gender he is being a pain in the bum!

am using this time to spend with my daughter on her own before new baby comes along but it'd be good to have the OH at home to help out


----------



## tiggertea

what did i miss? :D


----------



## lillysmum

hey debz :hi: cngratulations, little Abbie is soo cute


----------



## tiggertea

ellloooooo!!!!
thank you hun, she's a little imp! - your turn soon :D


----------



## jms895

Hey Debz welcome back :friends: I missed ya soooo much and was gutted I logged on literally 20 seconds after you left for the hospital :dohh: so could not wish you luck!

Abbie is boootiful!!! Bet you cant stop looking at her :D

Was it a good birth hun!? You seemed to be coping well all day when you was in labour on here all day :lol:


----------



## jms895

Oh Debz, Claire Lou and Pip had their babies :D
Lisa being induced tomorrow :D


----------



## lousielou

Yay, congrats again - I thought she was a he though!! :D


----------



## lillysmum

thanks debz, i'm not so convinced though.....


----------



## jms895

Debz I thought you were having a boy too :rofl:


----------



## katycam

yum yum galaxy chocolate :)

hey debz, told you it was the real thing! bet you are so happy :)

please be my turn soon im getting jealous!!


----------



## jms895

I am jealous toooooo :cry:

Want my baby now...... :(


----------



## tiggertea

woooo! pip finally evicted Sienna! good girl! lol half expected to get back and her still be hangin on! :lol: was it as quick for her as the other two in the end?

Congratulations to claire-lou too! woooooooooo! babies! lol

feel bad now that u missed me before i left jade :lol: i had stuck it out sooooooooo long already! :rofl: 

lucy - when they said "you have a beautiful baby girl" i was like - "seriously?! - everyone thought it was gonna be a boy" :blush: guess "everyone" can be wrong (including my mummy instincts!) :rofl:


will write my birth story soon (waiting on mw to come now and hubby fussing around me - hard to concentrate! :lol:) but here's a taster to start you off rofl:) "i was 5cm by time i went into hosp. Kept getting compliments by how well i was coping etc! :cloud9:"


----------



## jojo1974

hi ladies , congrats debz , i want my little one as well :(


----------



## jms895

Debz you did so well then hun !! :hugs: how brave!! Bloody brilliant!

Pip has her birth story up already she is a trooper and did it just after Sienna was born :rofl: It was quick I think but painful at the end for her....


----------



## tiggertea

my advice to get things goin?

give up hope of it happening EVER - convince urself you'll still be pregnant when you're 99 and the little brat will decide to prove you wrong..... :rofl:


----------



## jms895

Morning Jojo, still no bubs for you either then? :(


----------



## jms895

Thanks for the advice Debz, will try and think that :D


----------



## tiggertea

:lol: you'll all have your bubs before you know it :hugs: we almost half way thru march already!!


----------



## jms895

I know I know wont be long now :D


----------



## tiggertea

holy crap - over 50 pages to catch up on... but i WILL do it..... :rofl: eventually......

you'll find me somewhere after page 1017 for a while here....


----------



## jms895

We do like to talk shite dont we :D


----------



## LisaM

:hi: debz, welcome back!

cant believe you sat here all day with pains and you were 5cm dilated by the time you went to hosp!! well done xx


----------



## lillysmum

jms895 said:


> Debz you did so well then hun !! :hugs: how brave!! Bloody brilliant!
> 
> Pip has her birth story up already she is a trooper and did it just after Sienna was born :rofl: It was quick I think but painful at the end for her....

my word she is a trooper!


----------



## KatienSam

2 more babies :happydance:

i will update in a mo... trying to do everything one handed lol

xx


----------



## katycam

debz i wouldnt bother trying to catch up, most of it is a load of crap we been talking!! :rofl:


----------



## lillysmum

KatienSam said:


> 2 more babies :happydance:
> 
> i will update in a mo... trying to do everything one handed lol
> 
> xx

you'll get there katie - there is a nack to it :)


----------



## lillysmum

how are you katy, i read you were at hosp last night??


----------



## lolly101

Morning everyone!!


Well done Pip!!!:cloud9:(Rebecca has that sleepsuit, it's sooo cute ain't it!!!) So glad Sienna here for you at last!!! You better than me I haven't even done my birth story yet!!!

Debz well done with your labour!!! 5cm before you went in!!!WOW!!!

Katie you get used to the one handed thing!!!!!:rofl:


----------



## lolly101

:hugs:Katy was thinking bout you this morning..shame your ankles so swollen..get your feet up, I had to do that the last week or so....


----------



## katycam

lillysmum said:


> how are you katy, i read you were at hosp last night??

Im ok just extremely swollen and hot!
They took my blood and wee last night so just gotta wait to hear from them about results and how to proceed :)

How are you?
x


----------



## KatienSam

i cant find claire lou's details?? anyone know date name and weight?!

xx


----------



## LisaM

is it possible for pains to start 30 mins apart or is that too far? ive just had 3 small pains and wasnt really timing them but i know the first was 9.45 then 10.15 and ive just had another??


----------



## beancounter

conga rats to pip and debz!
love seeing the babas :D :D 

Hello everyone else x


----------



## KatienSam

they have to start somewhere lisa hun!!! a pain is a pain which is a good sign!!!

just found pips piccie - she is gorgeous :cloud9:

xx


----------



## katycam

hey bean hows things going??


----------



## LisaM

thanks katie, will see if there's anymore but probably not now! x


----------



## Dani_b

morning all

pip she is a cutie


----------



## lillysmum

katycam said:


> lillysmum said:
> 
> 
> how are you katy, i read you were at hosp last night??
> 
> Im ok just extremely swollen and hot!
> They took my blood and wee last night so just gotta wait to hear from them about results and how to proceed :)
> 
> How are you?
> xClick to expand...

yeah i'm fine...still uncomfy, still being driven barmy by my mother who phones or texts about 3 times a day to see if theres any change.

lisa - pains are a good sign and they have to start somewhere, hope they get closer together for you!!


----------



## KatienSam

hopefully it continues for you lisa! baby coming out the day before your induction would be a bonus!

ella is 2 weeks old now! they grow up very quickly! we have sussed out the overfeeding and throwing up thing now i think... no dummy required :happydance: will see how it goes today!

xx


----------



## lolly101

Glad you worked out Ella doesn't need a dummy hun!!! Go by your feelings and you'll be fine!!!:hugs:


----------



## lillysmum

yup, you know your baby better than anyone else.

am getting pains again girls but nothing really regular some are 20mins apart some only 4 :(


----------



## lolly101

Mine were like that hun...then suddenly they went all reg and every 2 mins!!!! good luk:hug:


----------



## lillysmum

am trying not to get too excited cause i have done previously then its all turned into nothing, will keep u all posted though no matter what :)


----------



## katycam

its hard not to get excited though!!
fingers crossed :)


----------



## jms895

Lisa and Debbie any more pains?

Just had a clary sage bath again, need to crack on with some cleaning or uni work but I cant be bothered :( Am bone idol

Hi Katie, Lolly and bean :D


----------



## KatienSam

the pains can quickly change from 20mins to 2 mins so watch out! any pain is a good sign though :happydance:


----------



## katieandbump

Booo i want pain! Never thought i'd be saying that lol I feel waaay too good. xx


----------



## katieandbump

Oooh lolly and pip where did u get those sleepsuits from the one Sienna's wearing in the pic its soooooo cuaaawt!


----------



## KatienSam

wont be long katie! have they any plans for induction or anything for you yet or you just waiting it out?

xx


----------



## LisaM

had another 2 but not regular, think it might just be a dodgy tum! im trying debz' denial thing to see if it works! :rofl:


----------



## katieandbump

Funny enough i've just updated my ticker now Katie so got all the details on there, jut lwking for an overdue ticker, bordome! Hoping she comes tonight or tomorrow though before first sweep, otherwise she's got until wednesday before she's induced little monkey. xxx


----------



## katycam

the denial thing isnt working for me :( boooooo!!


----------



## LisaM

just noticed only 14 days left Katy! wont be long x


----------



## lillysmum

am trying the denial thing too, getting pains still about every half hour apart now - my body does not know what its doing!!!!!


----------



## mummymadness

Morning ladies ...

Im only on quick such a busy day .

Congrats and welcome back Debz sooo chuffed for you hun :) .

Pip Sienna is soooo pretty well done hun :) .

I havent read back have i missed anything ??? .

Hope every one is well ?? .

Iv had enough, Tommorrow is due date and im well and truely fed up .
Had some pains today but i have a feeling its baby turning from back to back to right position not labour so thats good news hes turning.
Taking layla to school then my last shopping at asda before baby comes :) . Going to stock up the walking around might help too .

Il be back later . x .


----------



## lillysmum

hey MM, we've just been chatting, me and Lisa are also getting pains but we're trying Debz denial technique.....


----------



## katycam

its alot quieter on here now. everyone has had their babies and too busy to chat lol!
my legs are hurting loads :( dont know what to do.


----------



## lillysmum

katycam said:


> its alot quieter on here now. everyone has had their babies and too busy to chat lol!
> my legs are hurting loads :( dont know what to do.

give your MW a call hun, are you still swollen.


----------



## wanababy

:hi: girls - just popping in while Ruby's asleep!

Bet I've missed LOADS lol!

Hope everyone is OK....:hugs:

Liz
xx


----------



## katycam

lillysmum said:


> katycam said:
> 
> 
> its alot quieter on here now. everyone has had their babies and too busy to chat lol!
> my legs are hurting loads :( dont know what to do.
> 
> give your MW a call hun, are you still swollen.Click to expand...

ive text her because i know shes up hospital today.
yep way swollen :(


----------



## lillysmum

hey liz, am good thanks, having period type pains every 30mins or so, this is the most regular i have ever had them but am refusing to get my hopes up!!

Katy - good plan, hope you feel better soon, elevate your legs :)


----------



## tiggertea

Jade - pg 1018 
"Wish I had her number I love her to bits" :friends::flower: luv u 2 hun :hugs: :D

I feel bad for not being better at updating people..... i was trying to do without any pain relief at that stage (how things eventually changed! :rofl:) so texting was increasingly difficult :hugs: for worrying tho! And eh, extremely jealous of your spicy feast that night.... our hosp don't allow you to eat so i was ravenous at that stage! :)

You said on page 1035 about worrying about having a blocked nose during labour.... i had before i went in but it magically disappeared just in time :happydance:

Lucy - pg 1020
camping out with a trolly full of fizzy pop and chocs @ M&S.... if u'd told me that a coupla hours sooner i'd have been the MArch Mum's test pilot for the theory!!! :rofl: mind you, had to have my waters popped in the end so unless they took pity on me, i'd prob have got diddly squat!

Claire & Robert - congrats on arrival of baby Ewan (at last!!)! :hugs: hun!

Gemma - I can't imagine what it must feel like going overdue - i reckon i'd have been miserable going to the full 40weeks, never mind if someone told me the extra 14days is nothing to bring it up to 42 :hugs: Oscar will be here soon!

Looks like logie is my new mystic-meg-ified psychic consultant type person! wooooo! well done on your guess! jade and cath - close, but not close enough :finger::rofl:

i am soooooooooooooooo glad you eventually worked out the shifter/phoenix connection - it had been driving me mad :rofl: :smug: happy due date you two! :hugs:

pip - sienna's a cutie! :cloud9: congrats!!!


----------



## tiggertea

jms895 said:


> Debz you did so well then hun !! :hugs: how brave!! Bloody brilliant!
> 
> Pip has her birth story up already she is a trooper and did it just after Sienna was born :rofl: It was quick I think but painful at the end for her....

:rofl: i old you te "proud moments" part..... i didn't stay au naturale in the end....

pip's a mad woman :rofl: :hugs: pip, only jokin!!


----------



## tiggertea

katycam said:


> debz i wouldnt bother trying to catch up, most of it is a load of crap we been talking!! :rofl:

:rofl: only saw THAT when i'd finished hehehee - aw well, at least i'm still in the sh1t talking "loop".....


----------



## tiggertea

LisaM said:


> had another 2 but not regular, think it might just be a dodgy tum! im trying debz' denial thing to see if it works! :rofl:

repeat after me..... baby has no intention of coming.... i WILL be here til my 99th birthday.....


----------



## tiggertea

that took AGES! missy required attention in between times too - can't deny her that lol!!!

now, on my "still to do" list 
- update the siggy!
- write birth story
- SLEEP! :rofl:


----------



## lillysmum

well done debz on getting caught up

girls i have now had 3hours of consistant pains every 30mins lasting around 30secs, am trying my hardest not to get all excited but i cant help it!!!!


----------



## mummymadness

Hi ladies just back from asdas .
Hope the pains are progressinga nd every one is doing well ? .

I had contractions in Asdas , Deffinate contraction after 2 babies im 1 million % sure thats what they were .. But for some reason they just stopped !!! was walking to pay for and every thing stopped .
I have now a constant pressure pain achey but no contractions :( , God knows whats going on lol .

Glad all you mummys are back online too :) . xxx .


----------



## jms895

Mummymadness do the contraction dance!!

Lisa any more pains?

Debbie this may be it??!!

I have been nesting again :blush: cleaned the bedroom, living room, downstairs bathroom and am half way throuigh emptying kitchen cupboards and scrub bing!! Once I start I cant freaking stop and my backs killing!! Oh and I am also very wet below am either leaking wee or water.....mmmm :shrug: its something anyway!! Prob wee knowing my luck!!

COME ON BABIES TIME FOR SOME ACTION :dance:


----------



## jms895

Oooh and just to make you all jealous, am eating bacon egg and mushroom sarnies :smug: only for ten though, need to crack on!!!!


----------



## mummymadness

lol Jade , I find im in more pain stodd up so im doing every thing stood on my feet lol .

Im not sure why the contractions have gone but they better get back here now lol .

Iv informed my mum just incase , Allthow nothing strong to go by yet . xxx .


----------



## LisaM

nope no more pains for me!! just been and bought myself a mcdonalds, not had one for ages! 

debz, i cant believe you read back all those pages! have you posted a pic of Abbie yet? x


----------



## lillysmum

yup still every 30mins lasting around 20-30secs, i dunno after all my false starts i'm not convinced this is it - they arent really sore but i am aware they are there when they happen and so far BH have not been this regular before,


----------



## icculcaz

dont 4get to do the contraction dance ladies :lol: !!!! afternoooooooooooooooooooooooooooon :) :finger:


----------



## lillysmum

hey caz, am gonna try that contraction dance!!


----------



## beancounter

wooooooooooo Finn gained lotsa weight yey that paedatrician *was* a knobber I must be feeding him just fine.
*Does contraction dance for the others*


----------



## lousielou

Yay, pleased for you Bean!

What have I missed?? Katy - what has your MW said hun?

Have been lounging in the tub most of the afternoon. Still feeling all snotty, but not as bad as yesterday...


----------



## KatienSam

yay well done bean, good booby juice!!!

hope everyone is doing well, keep those pains coming babies, these march mums want to be in pain!!! xxx


----------



## lillysmum

KatienSam said:


> yay well done bean, good booby juice!!!
> 
> hope everyone is doing well, keep those pains coming babies, these march mums want to be in pain!!! xxx

like you wouldn't believe, am sick of everything tailing off into nothingness


----------



## mummymadness

Can i be added to the list of starts today :) :) :) .

Every 15 mins on the dot .
Started in asdas stopped now back again very regular , Not unbearable pain yet but deffinate tightenings and regular, I think ill be having baby tonight .... 
I could be wrong but a strong feeling this is it :) .

I might go quiet on you ladies thow as Mum has no car but she lives across from the Hospital so if they carry on im going there with the kids.
Will hang on a few hours and see what happens . xxxxxx .


----------



## aurora32

Afternoon Girls,

Welcome back Debz, and Gz on your little bundle hunn.

Gratz Pip on the arrival of Sienna she is gorgeous...:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

Hope this is signs of something going to happen for you Jade fingers and toes crossed hunn.......:hugs::hugs:

Labour dust to all you other March Mummies that need......:hugs:

Im with Pip will still be here until all the rest of you March Mums pop, been here for each other so far will continue to do so till the end........:hugs::hugs::hugs:

OHHHHH good Luck Gmma labour dust in abundance being sent to you hunn.


----------



## LisaM

hope this is it Gemma, good luck xx :happydance:


----------



## lousielou

Yay, go Gemma!!


----------



## icculcaz

go on MM do that dance!


----------



## KatienSam

wooooo good luck :happydance:

xx


----------



## mummymadness

Im slightly shaking with excitment ...

Still every 15 mins, They havent gone wich is great news :) .

Got kids bags ready for my Mums , Sterlilised bottles and well and truely ready.
Still no more painfull thow , Bareable but deffinate noticeable tightenings .

OMG my baby is going to come on his due date the one day i was dreading lol . x .


----------



## KatienSam

oh no!!! maybe it will be a super-de-duper quick labour and you will squeeze him out tonight instead!! xx


----------



## mummymadness

Lol i have a feeling its going to be a slow one hun lol .

it worried me there not getting any more intense . x .


----------



## lousielou

Aw, I'm jealous though! Will you keep us posted...? sending you lots of love and speedy labour vibes!! xxx


----------



## tiggertea

oooooh! gemma! I'm doing a bit of a restricted version of the labour dance for you.... i'm wiggling my toes! :rofl: will however throw lots of :dust: your way! wooooooooo!


----------



## tiggertea

was it Lisa earlier who asked for a pic of Abbie?
Any I have on comp so far are off my fone - so not fab, but i'm still thinkin she's gorgeous! :cloud9: (biased mum alert! :lol:)
 



Attached Files:







DSC00989.jpg
File size: 89.3 KB
Views: 4


----------



## icculcaz

wooohooooo


----------



## jms895

Woooo its all go!! I been cleaning, come back and everyones at it!!

MM good luck hun!!!! Hope this is it now, it must be!!??

Lisa and Debbie things stopped?

Well most of my kitchen is done, been emptying every cupbaord and drawer and cleaning the lot, about a third left to do tomorrow! Oh and the car then I can chill! :D

Come on lets see some babies!


----------



## jojo1974

hi ladies , whoo mm hope this is it xx


----------



## lousielou

Hmm, Bambino is due in 10 days - just noticed!! I was sure he was going to be early, but not I think he's going to hang on a while... I think I'm the only one with no practice runs so far!! :)


----------



## tiggertea

Notin wrong with bein born on 13th - never did me any harm ;) hehe
sure, it's a friday, but just overlook that part.... how can it be unlucky if you finish up with your bub in arms?! :cloud9: (I've gone into a huge mush-ball the past few days! :rofl:)


----------



## mummymadness

awwwww shes adorable Debz :) .

Still here still every 15 mins spot on not going wich is good still no stronger .

I rekon 3am baby here lol . x . 

Thanks for the wishes ladies . xxx .


----------



## babymama

lousielou said:


> Hmm, Bambino is due in 10 days - just noticed!! I was sure he was going to be early, but not I think he's going to hang on a while... I think I'm the only one with no practice runs so far!! :)

You're not alone! I'm due in 11 days and have not had a single sign that it's coming anytime soon :(


----------



## aurora32

I was born of feb 13th and a friday to boot and caused me no probs....:)



good luck Gemma hope this is it for you hunn.


:hug::hug:


----------



## tiggertea

Ah yes, i see Euan's name now Claire.... I had read somewhere earlier "Reece" and panicked coz i thought i'd been calling the poor little guy the wrong name! :lol: hence my texts! :hugs:

ooooh Gemma - really hope you're right and Oscar's here by morning! :yipee:
hope the others with pains earlier progress too! :D hehe so exciting!

lucy - don't despair - you're LO could just be saving the excitement for the big event - not as sadistic as the bubs that put their mums thru torture, sign-spotting for weeks before actually giving in and coming!! :hugs:


----------



## mummymadness

ok next update :) .

Gone from a scale of a 3 pain to a 4 :) , And the last one came 2 mins before the 15 mins .

Hollys off the board at the moment, Lolly is looking after new born baby and rachis too arghhhh dont want to bother my text buddies if its real late . x .


----------



## lillysmum

hey girls quick update from me: well you know how i thought i might be loosing bits of plug but was unsure as i have had a lot of discharge this pregnancy - well i reckon i have just lost the rest of it i one big lump - it was hideous!

Still getting pains every 30mins apart.............. I am in denial but getting more and more excited as this happens


----------



## mummymadness

Whooooo good luck hun sounding promising ..

Mine are now every 10 mins notched up a bit on the pain scale, Im starting to believe this is it .
Andy just asked me "Why dont you look excited baby is comming" my response "Derrrr it means the pains comming would you look forward to an upcomming dentist appoitment lol lol" . xx .


----------



## March mummy

lol, men they're so dopey sometimes. I'll be around all night if you need me told update for you. I don't think this one coming anytime soon despite his size. had no signs and i still only 3/5ths engaged think if he had his way i'd still be here gone easter. congratulations pip and others.com hugs to all new bubs and all mums and mums to be. hope this is real thing for you mm and lilysmum. fingers crossed.


----------



## icculcaz

come on ladies pop those babies!


----------



## Deb_baby

Just wanted to say congrats to Pip on Sienna! Hopefully my turn soon :) back is killing me.

Hope everyone is well xx


----------



## lillysmum

hoping this is it, but at the same time trying not to get too into incase its not.

mm sounds like you could be having bubs soon!


----------



## jms895

Awww MM I cant wait to see if this is it.

Do you want my number so you dont need to bother the others?

Debz thanks for the number, text you mine in a bit its upstairs.

Cleaned some more drawers! Knackered. Legs are soooo swollen now and I cant be arsed to cook anything to eat now :( But am hungry and tired

More to do tomorrow!!

Cant beleive bubs not here yet!!

Debbie sounds promising with the plug, hope the pains step up for you!! :hugs:

How exciting!!


----------



## jms895

Hi Deb baby not heard from you for a bit! :D


----------



## March mummy

woo everyone going today. im going to accept defeat now and say this lo going to be late. nearly in single figures.


----------



## jms895

Looks like Tasha is in early labour!! :wohoo:

Still not sure if I am leaking wee or water :dohh:


----------



## mummymadness

Im still here girls :) .

Still every 10 mins deffinatley more painfull than earlier but still bareable , Got debs number she kindly offered i just didnt want to bother Lolly with new baby or Rach or Logie ....

This is what i get for been last in my buddies lol .

Im still going to stick around here untill un bearable, Mums bf has got a new car and he will drive her here instead of us going there... So while i can still type pmsl will keep you updated ladies ,I have a sneeky feeling this isnt going to stop . xxxxx .


----------



## March mummy

glad you got someone to txt. did offer but think it must haverhill gone unnoticed at bottom of page. Good luck.


----------



## mummymadness

awww sorry i missed it march mummy hun ...

I read your post about baby going over due i had no signs at all nothing untill today hun i was sooo sure baby was going overdue so theres hope :) .

Iam starting to get a little excited now allthow still a little bit worried it will all stop . x .


----------



## March mummy

im sure this is it for you. little is on way. fingers crossed for you. cant wait to meet my little one now especially as my mw so usless. have an estimated 8lbsr already so supposed to be monitored weekly as risks of high blood pressure etc so they book me in next 4 3 weeks time. i due in 10. lol


----------



## icculcaz

anyone?
 



Attached Files:







plunger.jpeg
File size: 1.9 KB
Views: 22


----------



## jms895

March mummy 8pound already!! :D hope it happens soon!

Caz - yes send the plunger

Just made me spag bol am eating it whilst typing as so excited for Gemma

Gemma, have you been in bath etc or been up and about? How long has it been going now? This has GOT TO BE IT!!!!!


----------



## mummymadness

Ok so mines stopped compleatley pissed off :( good luck to the other girls . x .

was constant for 3 hours then was due a pain at 19.11 wich didnt come .

Im utterly pissed of and compleatley sulking like a big baby now lol . Not happy .


----------



## jms895

Your joking!!! SHit MM, it may just be late? :(


----------



## March mummy

im sure they'll be back with avengance mm just remember lollys stopped and started again same day. 

caz i think i need a bigger plunger.

jade thanks i hope it happens soon to or i looking at a 10lber. nice thought. :rofl:


----------



## jms895

Hope baby is not to big march mummy!!

God I am so pissed off and want my baby now, I am in pain :( though i have done too much today I just cant help myself once I get going......

Gemma :hugs: sorry to sound awful but I hope you are in pain again soon, in the labour kind of way :D


----------



## mummymadness

Thanks girls , I could kick myself right now i was conivinced that was it...
It wasnt bh was deffinatley contractions ! , They didnt even start getting further apart or pittering off just compleatley stopped arghhhhhhhhhhhhh sooooo angry at my body . x .


----------



## jms895

There is time yet MM, do a dance or jump about, go for a walk, bounce whatever :hugs:


----------



## LisaM

aww MM i thought this was going to be it! theres still time for bubs to come on its due date though :hugs:

good luck debbie, still going?

debz, that pic of abbie is so cute!


----------



## jms895

Ladies, going to have a quick lie down as legs are swollen also need to charge me phone upstairs, be back in a bit. Good luck Gemma xx


----------



## KatienSam

they will come back when u least expect it MM lol do some squats and roll those hips while ur down there!!! that made my contractions come really quick (and then the baby flew out lol)

xxx


----------



## mummymadness

lol thanks Katie will try anything to get it all up and started again ... Hows frustrating . x .


----------



## icculcaz

KatienSam said:


> they will come back when u least expect it MM lol do some squats and roll those hips while ur down there!!! that made my contractions come really quick (and then the baby flew out lol)
> 
> xxx

contraction daaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaance!!!!!!!!!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## March mummy

sure they'll be back soon mm. good luck.

how are you all doing so much still, i swept hallway and now ankles have become unrecognisable and really sore. I have soo much i want to do but body saying no. grr


----------



## pippam116

ne more babies???? or signs of any??, had to go into hospital for few check ups n got a incompitant consultant, stupid twit, all sorted now though n home, had visitors all day and nearing neading a sleep .

hope u all ok ladies, 




:hugs:


----------



## lousielou

I need to sleep ladies - a big good luck for everyone tonight! Gemma, hope it picks up again for you hun :) 

see youall in the morning xx


----------



## icculcaz

nite all. im off to bed and to remember who that bloke who shares me bed is..... everytime i try n find out, someone squeaks.......


----------



## LisaM

:hi: everyone.

just on for a min to say i probably wont have time to come on in the morning so thanks for all your help so far and i will keep you updated through Caz or Katy (i promise no middle of the night txts!)

:yipee: so excited :yipee:


----------



## pippam116

:cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







siennabnb.jpg
File size: 90.7 KB
Views: 6









siennabnb2.jpg
File size: 89.8 KB
Views: 4


----------



## jojo1974

whooooooooo good luck lisa xxxxxx


----------



## katycam

Good luck lisa :) you can txt in middle of night if you want its fine :) xxxx


----------



## jojo1974

awwwwwwwww pip shes lovely wow look at all her hair :cloud9:, all my babys av been boldies lol xxx


----------



## jojo1974

hi katy how are you ? x


----------



## jms895

Pip pics are gorgeous hun!!

Lisa good luck for tomorrow - have put you a good luck thread on!

Hi Katie and Katy

Marchmummy I am swollen too :( back is killing so much I can hardly move!!

Gemma any more updates?

NN Caz x


----------



## jojo1974

:wave: jade


----------



## jms895

Awww I am watching Jade goody's wedding, first bit of TV i watched in ages :cry: bless her and those lovely little boys


----------



## jms895

Hi Jojo hows you?


----------



## pippam116

ty, gl for tomorrow lisa, sending speedy labour dust ur way :hugs: .. she is being so quiet, thinking its too good to be true, :rofl: thats half as much as chloe had and leila had none :lol: xx


----------



## jojo1974

im ok jade just normal niggles think im getting use to them now sigh


----------



## jms895

Same here had some more hicks and pains, back is fooking killing am used to all this shit now though

As you can tell I am pissed off


----------



## jojo1974

ive decided to use reverse physcology with bubs i keep telling him he can stay put till wenever , then fingers crossed he will come , tryed :sex: and curry and walking all yesterday with the moon and still no show :cry:


----------



## jms895

I done everything but had a shag and OH wont do it!!!!!

I have done everything, been active every day overdone it, curry, walking, clary sage, raspberry tea, bouncing

OH not done the pineapple yet though!


----------



## pippam116

dont give up girls, :hugs:


----------



## jojo1974

ive been avin pinapple juice dont think it as the same affect, i asked midwife on tue she said loads of shagging lol


----------



## jms895

Dont want a shag as OH been pissing me off all day! :grr:

I gonna be a Pip2 and waiting for weeks in this agony :(


----------



## pippam116

gunna sneak off n leave u luvly ladies to it, hope theres some more bubs by morning, cant keep my eyes pen so gunna get an hour before she wakes for a feed, if at all, not feeding to good at mo hmm

gl gl gl gl :hugs:


----------



## jojo1974

nn pip xxxxx


----------



## pippam116

i hope not for you jade , :( cmoon bubs mummy wants u here, i not gunna predict dates for u cos it seemed to make me go longer, n i wish all u had them arriving like now pronto! xx

nn jojo nn jade. xxxxx


----------



## jojo1974

ive got a feeling i will be the same , there will be just me and you left :cry:


----------



## jms895

Thanks Pip, NN, give Sienna a cuddle from me x


----------



## jms895

jojo1974 said:


> ive got a feeling i will be the same , there will be just me and you left :cry:

I think your prob right Jojo :(

Hubby reckons I am in slow labour though


----------



## jojo1974

well fingers crossed for you xxxxxx


----------



## LisaM

thanks ladies. will try and get on for 5 mins in the morning. night x


----------



## jms895

He dont know shit bless him!

God I am in an evil mood now.... :devil:

I thought i was leaking fluid earlier, still am a bit unsure if water or wee? :blush:

I feel like someone has kicked me in the bum hole baby is that low and pressure is that bad - sorry tmi


----------



## lolly101

NN Pip, enjoy your kip, what you get of it!!

Jade hang in there it sounds a bit like slow labour if the pains are strong...:hugs:

Good luck in the morning Lisa:hugs:

Jojo hope your shagging works too hun:rofl:


----------



## jojo1974

jms895 said:


> He dont know shit bless him!
> 
> God I am in an evil mood now.... :devil:
> 
> I thought i was leaking fluid earlier, still am a bit unsure if water or wee? :blush:
> 
> I feel like someone has kicked me in the bum hole baby is that low and pressure is that bad - sorry tmi

all my fella says is it wont be long i swear if he says it again i will swing for him lol , iv been very wet as well the midwife says it just all the cervix softening and getting ready i keep losing jelly like stuff as well sorry tmi as for the bum thing i ad that wen i was in labour with my son xxx


----------



## jms895

Hi Lolly, hows you?

This may sound stupid but can you have labour pains in your bum? Like a dull throbbing all over the bum like someone has kicked the hell out of you throbbing? And back ache?

Got tightenings and massive pressure but no period type pain :shrug:


----------



## jojo1974

with my son i ad pains in my bum and back


----------



## jms895

Jojo did you not get bad period type pains or just mega back pains?


----------



## jms895

Wow another March baby, just read the thread on Lilgem, she had her baby

:dance: :dance:


----------



## jojo1974

wow they all coming now carnt keep up x


----------



## lolly101

Hi Jade hun!!! I'm good thanks. Got an infection in my c sec wound- strep b!! Am on antibiotics but doing good apart from that!! I forgot how long it takes to do anything with a newborn in the house!!! Washing!!! God my poor machine:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:

I had pains in my bum too....yes it felt like someone had kicked me up the ar*e. I think its where baby is so low...:hugs: I had really bad period type pains and bad back pains too..some of my pains were in my back and some in the front.


----------



## jms895

Thanks Lolly, sorry to hear about the infection, hope its better soon :hugs:

Not getting exciting, definately hurting but not hurting enough for me to think its labour if you know what I mean? Yes back is killing but constant and bum pressure and pains are on and off but no front pains?!! Am so pissed off with this!

Jojo bet you are sick of me moaning tonight, I am sorry :hugs:


----------



## jojo1974

jade moan away makes me forget my niggles lol :hugs: , lolly hope you feel better soon :hugs: , ive just come to think now im goin to go over so making the best of it if that makes sense xx


----------



## jms895

Best way to think prob Jojo and then its more likely to happen :hugs:

Anyway, what you been up to today?

I fancy some chocoloate to cheer me up and I dont have any!


----------



## lolly101

I started the niggles about a week before Rebecca made her entrance...Jade we are here for you so "moan" away:hugs:


----------



## jojo1974

ermmmmm i could eat some 2 but got none in , shopping day tomorrow all i seem to buy at the min is junk lol , oh just made me some melted cheese on toast bless him x


----------



## jms895

Sounds nice cant beat cheese on toast :cloud9:

I had spag bol earlier.

Only got ginger biscuits and they are boring. Wish I had some Cookie Dough Ben and Jerries!! x


----------



## jojo1974

my thing at the mo is cheesy wotsits and smarties yum (not together lol )


----------



## MummyCat

:hi: Jade, JoJo and Lolly!

Pip fab photos of Sienna!

Jade hun... sorry to hear you're struggling! I really hope it's the beginning of things for you! :hugs:


----------



## jojo1974

gosh its so queit on ere


----------



## jojo1974

hi mummycat , how you feeling ? x


----------



## MummyCat

I'm thankfully not craving anything.... had such an off day today! DH has been really worried about me... he says I look so sad and not myself! I told him i don't want to talk about it, because as soon as I mention that I'm feb up of being uncomfortable I get the... it's not long now babe! (Like that helps me at the moment!) - sorry.... had to rant!


----------



## jms895

Hi Cath hun hows you?


----------



## MummyCat

I've been having irregular pains too... some feel like contractions, some don't.... but I'm convinced it's not the time... as I've given up hoping this baby is coming! :(


----------



## MummyCat

How are you both? 

Apart from ready for baby's to arrive! (we must all sound like we're singing from the same song book!)


----------



## jojo1974

my oh says the same , think i will swing for him if he says it again , im ok ta just the normal niggles getting use to them now lol xxx


----------



## jms895

Same hun, ready for baby now :(


----------



## babymama

I've been following the posts all day and it seems everyone is having babies or at least signs - except me!! 

can I join the no-baby club?


----------



## jms895

Babymama :hi: hun, this is rant threat tonight :rofl:


----------



## MummyCat

:) Men... I was trying to explain it to him last night... this was the best analogy I found!

Waiting for labour is like my DH knowing that sometime in the next 3 weeks will walk up to him and smack him over the head with a baseball bat! Knowing that the pain and surprise is coming will make him anxious and CONSTANTLY on the look out for it... in fact... it'll be the only thing he thinks about! He thought I was a little mad, but kinda got it!


----------



## jojo1974

hey babymama :wave:


----------



## jms895

:rofl: Cath great one xx


----------



## MummyCat

Ah babymama... part of me wishes I didn't have signs.... cos when you get them you keep thinking... is that it? no....it's not....wait is this it??? no.... it's not! So very frustrating!!! 

Not everyone gets signs... a mate of mine woke up at 5am on morning needing the loo and immediately the contractions started.... 6 hours later, baby was born! She had NO signs leading up to it! xx


----------



## babymama

hey girls, I feel like there's so few of us left ....

and I'm all about the venting today. I've been going crazy and seeing as everyone else is having their babies is making me wanna scream!!!!!


----------



## jojo1974

MummyCat said:


> :) Men... I was trying to explain it to him last night... this was the best analogy I found!
> 
> Waiting for labour is like my DH knowing that sometime in the next 3 weeks will walk up to him and smack him over the head with a baseball bat! Knowing that the pain and surprise is coming will make him anxious and CONSTANTLY on the look out for it... in fact... it'll be the only thing he thinks about! He thought I was a little mad, but kinda got it!

that was well said xxxx just red that out to my oh


----------



## jms895

Babymama, rant and vent on hun, join the club :lol:


----------



## jojo1974

i wish i ad no pains then wake up and labour starts , got to say when i was preg with my son i ad no bh or anything i lost my mucas plug and then with in a few hours the contractions started


----------



## babymama

jojo1974 said:


> i wish i ad no pains then wake up and labour starts , got to say when i was preg with my son i ad no bh or anything i lost my mucas plug and then with in a few hours the contractions started

I'm thinking that'll happen to me cause at this point I don't even have any BH. I hope I wake up and boom! it starts (even though LO is not engaged yet)


----------



## MummyCat

:) It's something that can happen! Every woman is different and their bodies will handle it all in their individual way....

be that no signs.... or signs from their bums ;)


----------



## katieandbump

babymama ur not on ur own there i'm not getting any signs and i'm 41 weeks in 2 days lol. ah well xx


----------



## jms895

I think i would rather have the lead up pains, kind of gets me prepared for whats coming (ish) I am not sure I would like to wake up one morning and BAM!!?? I dont know..... either way, they gotta come out sooner or later :hugs:


----------



## jojo1974

babymama said:


> jojo1974 said:
> 
> 
> i wish i ad no pains then wake up and labour starts , got to say when i was preg with my son i ad no bh or anything i lost my mucas plug and then with in a few hours the contractions started
> 
> I'm thinking that'll happen to me cause at this point I don't even have any BH. I hope I wake up and boom! it starts (even though LO is not engaged yet)Click to expand...

some babys dont engage fully till labour so fingers crossed for you xx


----------



## lolly101

With Dan I had no signs. Lost my plug then 6 hours later BAM!!!

anyway guys my eyes are dropping...Jade you got my number if anything happens TEXT ME!!!!:hugs:

NN all hope I wake up to lots more March babies coming out to play!!!


----------



## babymama

at this point I'm so anxious I just want it to start regardless how :rofl:
bring it on.... lead in, no lead it.... just come on already!


----------



## jms895

Thanks Lolly will do, though I am not holding up hope!! NN xx


----------



## jojo1974

nn lolly x


----------



## jms895

Ladies I am gonna go and try get some sleep. I will text people if anything happens, but I doubt it !!

Have sweet dreams and hope we have some babies tomorrow :baby:

Night night xx


----------



## MummyCat

nn Lolly... 

Katie hun... it's time your little one made an appearance! You've already waited long enough! 

Jade hun... same here... if you need to text pls do! 

We're going to go for a walk in a bit... i'm really feeling very uncomfortable and think that some fresh air will do me good! (plus the walk should help!!)


----------



## jms895

Have a lovely walk Cath and NN, will text if any action :hugs:


----------



## jojo1974

well ladies im off to bed now my self going to see if oh fancys a bit of :sex: no harm in trying to get things moving lol , sending you all some labour :dust: and i wish you all LABOUR pains in a nice way xxxxx


----------



## babymama

NN! Hope something happens for you tonight!


----------



## MummyCat

NN hunies!

Jade sweetie.... I'll be keeping you in my thoughts tonight! Sending you tons of labour wishes! 

Jojo... hope that :sex: helps things along!

Katie and babymama.... fingers crossed you get some signs!!! xxx


----------



## katieandbump

I know i feel like a veteran of pregnancy now definitely feel like i'll be pregnant until i'm an oap yet weird to think this time next week it will probably all be over if the induction doesn't take a long time. Would sooooooo love to go before my sweeps and deffo before the induction got fingers and toes crossed always thought she's going to be a picses but she could just about be an aries like her mummy at the very latest as i'd be 42 weeks then :) xxx


----------



## babymama

good luck tonight Katie! hope something starts for you :)


----------



## Dani_b

evening all. 
im not going to bothertrying to catch up from lunch time lol


----------



## Dani_b

aarrgghh my knickers are wet (TMI) i know i havent wet myself (well dont think so)
baby has been wriggling lots and iveh eard a few popping sounds. think i might have to go and get checked out


----------



## babymama

oh my you too? saw you didn't want to catch up since lunch, let me tell you, everyone has had some signs today and wet undies... guess you're one of them too! hope this is it!


----------



## jms895

Morning, well night time ladies!!

I am up cant sleep again, eating toast and drinking tea. No more pains! :(

Still feel pressure but thats it. Pissed off

Dani hope something is happening for you?! xx


----------



## MummyCat

Morning....

Been up to the loo EVERY hour since going to bed! Have now got fed up of trying to sleep through an uncomfortable bump! Think I've been having some irregular contractions so going to start timing them and we'll see how we do.

It would be very weird if baby did come today.... here's why! 

At our wedding we had 13 tables, at the hen do we had 13 ladies, at the stag do we had 13 guys, the night after our wedding we were staying at a hotel with casino before flying to mauritius and won money on Roulette after placing our bet on 13... there were more of these occurances... but it started getting a bit weird! - all of this happened unnoticed by us... one of our guests picked up on it and commented!

Today of course is the 13th.... it also happens to be exactly a week before I'm due (my Mum had me a week before I was due) and my Dad arrives back in SA from Australia today... my Mum's been so worried she'll be on her own when she gets the news, she's been hoping baby waits for my Dad to get home!

So if this baby does come today (HUGE if) then it's a little bit weird me thinks!!

Okay.... essay over! :)


----------



## lousielou

Hey Mummycat - you never know! How are you feeling this morning?

Anything else happen overnight? Any news? How's Gemma...? xx


----------



## katycam

Morning Cath, How cool would it be if it happened today!? spooky.
Im keeping my fingers crossed bean arrives today because luke really thought it would be today :)
I have to go back to hospital tomorrow for more tests booooo.
Hope everyone is ok xx


----------



## LisaM

:hi: ok so no one is on at the moment but just wanted to say bye bye for now. cant wait to show you all a pic of my little baby soon xx


----------



## HannahGraceee

Good Luck Lisa! :happydance: x


----------



## lillysmum

good luck lisa!!

mummycat that would be strange coincedence!

My pains have all gone so i dont think baby will arrive today, reckon he'll be starting college before he's even born!! Can you tell i have completely given up?


----------



## pippam116

all the best to lisa :happydance:, mummy you never know :) , jade and all others with symptoms last night, any progress? u all ok??? xxxxxxxxx :hugs:to all

just waiting on mw to come as not got anything on supply for sienna, and shes bringing up what very little i can get her to take bottle wise,


----------



## Dani_b

morning all. still here just bad SPD pain


----------



## jms895

Lisa good luck :hugs:

Cath could be on to something, good luck!!

Debbie sorry it all stopped, mine too :grr:

Pip and dani and Lucy and Katy - morning!!

Anyone heard from Gemma?


----------



## jojo1974

morning all , nothing to report ere lol , just a quick look to see if everyones ok xx cath hope this is it for you hun will keep my fingers crossed xxx jade wen you come on hope you feeling better xxx hope lisa gets on ok and everyone one else iv missed :hug::hugs: xxx im going shopping now and out for brekkie xxx


----------



## Dani_b

i feel yucky this morning


----------



## jms895

:hugs: Dani

I am tired, not slept well at all :(

May go back to bed


----------



## KatienSam

morning!! 

thank you jade for updating me on babys being born!! i have updated thread as much as i can, will keep eye out for further details on babys without details lol (i need a notepad i think lol)

anymore signs for MM? or anyone else!? we have lisa's induction today so maybe baby today or tomorrow :happydance:

xx


----------



## jms895

Morning Katie!! Hows you?

I will try and update you each time as I know things get lost in this thread! :D


----------



## mummymadness

Morning ladies ..

Sorry i dissapeared last night, I felt a little down so went for a cuddle and whinge to Andy he was great :) .

It never came back, All them pains just stopped :( .

Spoke to a mw this morning who seems to think it may be stalled labour wich cantake a few hours or days to come back !!.

Allso woke with a little bit of a sore throat today.

I hope every ones well ??? , Nice to see lots of babies arriving good luck to every one whos close.

Its offically my due date today :) . x .


----------



## Dani_b

happy due date


----------



## KatienSam

im good ta jade, tired as usual but good :) hairdressers tomorrow... got to be apart from ella for a few hours :shock:

happy due date MM hope things kick off again soon :hugs: xx


----------



## katieandbump

Wow these march babies are not hanging around, craaaaaazy! Nothin from me just waking up and feeling very nauseas in the morning then it eases a bit when i've eaten typical thought i'd left it behind in first trithe sickness but noooo 41 weeks tomorrow wooo happy birthday to lilly u stubborn silly billy! hehe xxxx


----------



## katycam

i was really hoping today would be the day i would pop! no signs yet booo :(
happy due date mm :) xx


----------



## lillysmum

happy due date mm

lilly will come soon katie - i have faith she will before mines does!

my pains are back again not really intense but every half hour .....


----------



## MummyCat

Ello....

Thanks for the messages of encouragement! The contractions became regular about 7-8 min apart for a couple hours and then I went to sleep...as was knackered from being up every hour of the night.... only to wake up and contractions stopped! Great!! (These babies are good at this start stop business!!) 

I went for a walk to the shops...OMG was it sooooooo uncomfortable (which I'm taking to be a good sign!) We shall see how things go... I highly doubt that it'll arrive today, but at least Dad will be home with Mum so that's good news!

Gemma hun... happy due date! Hope Oscar makes an appearance soon. Debbie, fingers crossed those pains get closer together!

Hope things are going well for Lisa and to everyone else... huge hugs!!! :hugs:

PS... Jade - I know Holly's been away for a bit, but have you heard from her? Is she doing okay? xx


----------



## lillysmum

aww i hope bubs is coming soon.

i'm trying to take my mind off timing anything - it gets my hopes up too much


----------



## Dani_b

ouch.. these co-codamol are not working am still in agony. cant even sit or stand without it hurting. and walking or going up stairs is a complete no no lol


----------



## lillysmum

awww :hugs: dani hope you feel better soon,


----------



## Dani_b

the only way im going to feel better is if baby arrives.
only way to get stronger pain killers would be if i got addmitted to the ward and i dont want that if i can help it


----------



## lillysmum

are you having contractions??


----------



## Dani_b

lillysmum said:


> are you having contractions??

me? 
no, baby been fairly quiet today actually


----------



## lillysmum

awww got all excited there thinking you might be about to pop,


----------



## Dani_b

i wish i was


----------



## lillysmum

me too, but there is a positive i suppose, at least this way i won't miss corrie :rofl:


----------



## Dani_b

lol i dont watch corrie so baby can come if she ready


----------



## lousielou

Gosh, it's been quiet on here today! How is everyone? Any progress...? I'm taking the lack of chat as a sign that people are busy, off having babies - am I right?? :) 

I am still here; no niggles, no indication that he's going to be arriving in the near future...


----------



## icculcaz

afternoooooooooooooooon :) just thought id pop on and say hi :)


----------



## tiggertea

good luck to Lisa :hugs: didn't get on again to say it yesterday :(

Pip - Sienna is gorgeous!

happy due date Gemma - hopefully Oscar will take the hint now! hehe

Jade and Jojo- you have me wanting cookie dough ice cream and smarties! :grr: i have no excuse other than i am now a non-pregnant pig.... :rofl: i decided that what with all the sleepless nights etc, i'm still in "energy booster" mode and can eat what i please for another few weeks.... til all march mums can join me on my post-baby weight loss quest..... good enough excuses?! hehehe

sorry to hear you were all feeling so crappy last night :hugs: to you all. wish there was something i could say to make it seem better, but i know people's sympathy doesn't help!!!




Well, I woke up today with a serous case of the baby blues.... :cry: they had told me at hospital to expect day 3 to be the toughest and boy were they right!!!! i luv my little baby and all that, but just he hormones hit and i started doubting i could "do this" etc etc. sat waiting on the midwife balling my eyes out like a complete loon. hubby let her in and her first words were "welcome to day 3".... :rofl: feel better now... we took Abbie out for a little walk to explore the countryside and the fresh air did me good. (Kinda gave my insides more credit than they deserved though - feeling quite tender now :blush: oopsie!)

Birth story etc still to follow.... hopefully get to it tomorrow! :confused: where does time go?!

well, better fly, keep me up to date on popping babies my loverly textie buddies.... mum asked us round tonight for a bit of a "welcome to the world" celebratory tea for Abbie... although poor Abs has to adhere to the BYOM (Bring Your Own Milk) policy... i told her i'd only come if there was cake.... :rofl:


----------



## mummymadness

Afternoon ladies , Tonnes of pages so i havent read back ..

Have i missed anything since this morning ??? .

Im still pregnant and Oscar is the most stubborn baby i know , Plenty of chillie for tea .
Tommorrow i will ofically be overdue :( .

I hope every ones had a fab day :) ? . xxxxx .


----------



## icculcaz

mmmmmmmm caake


----------



## lousielou

aw debs, sorry you felt pants today :hugs: 

Gemma - can't believe the little rascal is staying put!!


----------



## tiggertea

icculcaz said:


> mmmmmmmm caake

precisely :rofl: i'll doubt if there is one though!


----------



## tiggertea

:dust: to you all girlies....

extra :dust: for at least some small signs for you lucy!


----------



## Dani_b

ooo i want cake


----------



## lousielou

The thing is, I'm honestly not expecting him to come any time soon, which is fine as I'm feeling fantastic (am over my stinky rotton cold now!) ... but when I read everyone else's posts about signs and pre-labour, I feel jealous!!


----------



## Dani_b

i keep feeling preasure down stairs hope its baby trying to come out


----------



## icculcaz

escape route on standby?


----------



## Dani_b

think i will go and get a plunger lol


----------



## icculcaz

woohoo! i saw an industrial strength plunger whilst out shopping today... thought o you lot...


----------



## Dani_b

think i need one of them lol

the way baby is wriggling it feels like she is trying to pop waters. dont want to stand up too fast incase there a flood lol


----------



## icculcaz

urh i hated it when scarlett did that. it used t freak me out.


----------



## jms895

Hi ladies

Sorry been on and off on here today, had lots of visitors!! Off to asda soon may get some pineapple and defo another curry, we gonna go get some nice goodies.

Have I missed anything?

Debz sorry you feeling a bit shit hun :hugs:

Holly is ok as far as I know. I will text her again tomorrow.

Happy due date MM

Cath hope you are in labour :D

Debbie?


----------



## icculcaz

sink plunger jade?


----------



## mummymadness

Good luck with the pineapple Jade :) .

Glad holly is well .

Iv just eaten a super spicy home made salsa, Was full of chillies :) ... If it doesnthelp Oscar along at least it was yummmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmy lol .

Any one got any plans tonight ? . x .


----------



## Dani_b

ooo curry. think i migt waddle to asda when OH gets back and get some curry and rice, and pineapple for pudding


----------



## MummyCat

Ello.....

Am unfortunately... NOT in labour! :rofl: (I love how we wish this pain upon ourselves!)
I've had more irregular contracctions this afternoon and I've slept some more and now just getting my head round the fact that it's not coming for ages! 

What I would give for a mucus plug or water breakage! Perhaps a years supply of cheesecake? ;)

Nevermind hey? It'll come eventually! - I'm just not very patient! Specially when it's teasing me! :)

Glad Holly is okay, I don't want you to mither her on my account, just if you do hear from her, let her know that we're thinking of her! Sending our :hugs: etc! 

Is anyone at the point where you don't really know what to do with yourself anymore?


----------



## icculcaz

any1 wanna cum paint my kitchen/bathroom/stairs/front room for me? may bring on labour??????????


----------



## Dani_b

mybe if you was a bit closer lol


----------



## mummymadness

Would take me a week to waddle there caz pmsl . x .


----------



## babymama

MummyCat said:


> Is anyone at the point where you don't really know what to do with yourself anymore?

ME!!! I've done absolutely everything to get ready for the baby...there's nothing left! I just want him now!!!!


----------



## icculcaz

bah! the walk may set u off....


----------



## MummyCat

hahaha... yeah caz.. thanks for the offer... but if I was desperate ...i could paint our lounge, stairs, landing etc! ours needs doing too! hahaha

Babymama...i know the feeling... I'm ready and waiting... and bored of the waiting!


----------



## icculcaz

bah! im lookin at skirts online atm. didnt find one on ebay t'otherday.... found this which is gonna be mine tmz :) https://www.dorothyperkins.com/weba...category_rn=88651&productId=1117334&langId=-1


----------



## MummyCat

off to get some food... catch up with you lovelies later! :hugs:


----------



## mummymadness

Arghhhh shit i cut the chillies up forgot to wash my hands then iched my nose fuckkkkk my nose is burning .......


----------



## icculcaz

*chortle*


----------



## icculcaz

https://www.peacocks.co.uk/Womenswe...T_EMBROIDERED_LINEN_MAXI_SKIRT_-34917097.html do u think thats more 'mature' womanny?


----------



## lillysmum

hey girls, 

how are you all tonight?


----------



## beancounter

i have mastitus :( i feel unbeliveably ill. who's popped while i tryed to get a doctor out to visit me??


----------



## lousielou

Feeling much better - was really grossly ill earlier in the week but have recovered! How are you? x


----------



## lousielou

Ouch Bean! You poor thing :hugs:


----------



## icculcaz

otch bean :( :hugs: evenin primrose oils good 4 mastitis....


----------



## lillysmum

ouch bean, thats not nice....

hope it gets better soon, can't think who's had bubbas, lil_gem had hers i think.

Hey louise, i'm ok still getting these pains but nothing much else - hope you're feeling better


----------



## beancounter

by the time the got here- took all day- I was that ill i required heavy duty antibiotics :( took the receptionist 3 hours to deign to answer the phone, and the another 2 to ge a dr here, because they dont do home visits..............grrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## icculcaz

hmmmmmmmm do i eat the milkybar dessert now or cover pete in it later then eat it???


----------



## icculcaz

omg bean thats disgusting...... u gonna complain?


----------



## lillysmum

thats awful bean, :hugs:


----------



## lillysmum

caz i say eat it now but then i'm hungry


----------



## icculcaz

it is only a small pot.... and im on a promise...


----------



## beancounter

if i survive the night those receptionists will feel my wrath...not that it will do any good..nincompoops!


----------



## lousielou

Medical receptionists - why are they all such meanies?? Terrible generalisation I know, but almost ever single one I've ever encountered has had a superiority complex and a major attitude problem. Sorry you had such a shiteous day Bean :hugs: xx


----------



## icculcaz

ohhhhhhhh don get me started on the desk gremlins...


----------



## lousielou

Right ladies, I am off to have some dinner. Hope everyone has a fab night, and we get some more babies!! Night xx :)


----------



## Dani_b

they are a pain.
DS had appointment last week for his 12 and 13 month injections but because he was 2 days under 13 months they could only do the 1 injection for 12 months. was told to go to reception to make appointment for approx 4 weeks for him to get his 13 month injections MMR and somethin else. guess what they cant as their computers dont go that far farwards. hopefully i will be able to make it when i go to see the mw at 41+1 for sweep (thats if the little monkey is still cooking lol


----------



## Deb_baby

Hi everyone, hope everyone is well today! I've got constant pain down below but oh promised me a chi
nese so holding out a bi.

Tt


----------



## Deb_baby

To my text buddies I got a new mobile number will text it out tonight x


----------



## jms895

Bean hope you are ok :hugs:

Hi everyone else!

Just been asda with OH we got loads curry and goodies to eat tonight :)

Been texting Holly, she been on the curry and spending time with OH, had a few niggles but will keep us updated. Her aunt is ill in hospital too bless her :hugs:

Anyone heard from Lisa?

Any updates?

Sorry I been quiet today, visitors and sleep :D


----------



## jms895

Ooooh by the way Holly sends her love to everyone x


----------



## jms895

Didnt bother with the pineapple, opted for caramel shortcake minis instead xx he he


----------



## Dani_b

i walked to asda to get my curry. kept getting an electric shock type pain down below while walking. a few of them made me stop in my tracks


----------



## jms895

Good luck Dani xx


----------



## Dani_b

thank you..... but imgoing to guess that i will stll be here tomorow


----------



## lillysmum

jms895 said:


> Didnt bother with the pineapple, opted for caramel shortcake minis instead xx he he

mmmmmmmmmmm you've put me right in the mood for that now Jade


----------



## jms895

Same here :(

Mum and dad go away tomorrow too so will be gutted if bubs comes while they away...


----------



## jms895

Debbie, here you go, virtual cake to cheer you up hun :cake: :hugs: :D


----------



## Dani_b

wow page 1100 lol we are a chaty bunch lol


----------



## Dani_b

im getting lots of tightenings now and a bit of pain on the left side of bump just under the boob


----------



## icculcaz

i txt lisa earlier but no reply as yet........ no news is good news eh? anyhoo im off to bed now... hope tonight goes as well as every1 wants ;) byyyyyyyyeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## Dani_b

night night caz


----------



## jms895

NN Caz

Hopefully Lisa is giving birth!!

Well I had rhogan josh, naan, rice, chips and hot hot saag alloo

Now on the mini shortcakes :D am stuffed!!

Dani do you think this is it?

Curry has given bubs hiccups!!


----------



## Dani_b

i would like t thik so but since i mentioned pain and tightenings there has been nothing.. typical


----------



## jms895

Ooooh hun, its so frustrating isnt it? :hugs:

Try a walk?


----------



## Dani_b

might just go to bed as im feeling quite tired


----------



## lillysmum

hey everyone was having painful pains every 10mins but they seem to be going....

thanks for the virtual cake jade :)


----------



## jms895

Debbie Lucas is a little tease!! Bugger!! :D


----------



## Dani_b

think most of us are getting pains that keep dissapearing


----------



## lillysmum

yup damn these tease babies!!!


----------



## jms895

Yes I think its the last few weeks they are horrible when you know its coming!!


----------



## jojo1974

hi all


----------



## jms895

:hi: Jojo xx


----------



## jojo1974

you feeling better to nite jade ? i feel shattered done nothing but eat all day lol


----------



## jojo1974

any news on lisa ???


----------



## jms895

No news on Lisa, Caz text but no reply so hope thats good news

I had a resting day and done sod all but eat, had some visitors and back is alot better tonight so a bit more cheery

Had a curry, some choc and a little bottle of lager, hope I can get oh to show me some loving later :lol: though he is scared he will poke baby in head he is so low :rofl:


----------



## jojo1974

glad you feeling better :hugs: i could eat a curry lol


----------



## Dani_b

think most of us had cury for tea tonight lol


----------



## MummyCat

:hi: all..

Caz... am loving that skirt hun!!! 

Jade, ta for the update on Holly, sorry to hear that her Aunt is ill!
Bean... :grr: just let me at those stoopid people!!! What is it with idiots in positions like that... couldnt they put them in jobs where they don't have to upset ill people?

Hope everyone else is okay... I'm giving up hope for tonight... I do wonder what will make the baby decide it's ready... what on earth goes on in my body that determines... when the time is right??? (and why couldn't I be informed of the date and time so I don't have this aggrevating contraction/mucus/show/water watch!!) 

Do you think I'm asking too much? :rofl:


----------



## jms895

Nope I dont think you asking to much hun!! :hugs: xxxx


----------



## Dani_b

thnk we would like to know when baby is ready to pop so we dont have to keep an eye out lol


----------



## jms895

Yes I want a date!!! So I can shave me legs, get some sleep, clean up etc :rofl:


----------



## MummyCat

DH keeps telling me that he's ready for cuddles, can I not just ask it nicely to come out and play? :) I've tried that... asking nicely doesn't work! 

I can't believe how emotional I feel about it all though. There are people who have struggled for years to fall pregnant and here I am getting miserable and depressed and i've still got a week till due date! (what's wrong with me??????)


----------



## jms895

I know its bad but these last few weeks they are hard arnt they? Physically, emotionally and mentally xx


----------



## MummyCat

Yeah... you're not wrong about that! It's amazing the physical and emotional change that we go through! 

Note to self... must not get so anxious... baby will come soon! 

On that note... I'm going to go get me a cup of tea and sit with hubby ;)


----------



## lillysmum

these pains are really starting to hurt - :dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


everythings crossed that this is it


----------



## jms895

Catch up later Cath, we are off to bed soon, very tired and early start tomorrow xx


----------



## jms895

Fingers crossed for you Debbie hun, this has got to be it!!!! xx


----------



## lillysmum

Dani_b said:


> think most of us had cury for tea tonight lol

i had chips n curry sauce mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## jms895

MMMMMM love chippies chips and curry


----------



## lillysmum

am heading to bed, maybe see yu girls tomorrow - maybe not *fingers and toes crossed*


----------



## mummymadness

Night to all girls going off ..

Sorry been quiet, Layla came home from school today been sick :( , So im running upstairs changing buckets every 5 mins bless her .. Shes soooo tired too .
In a way im glad Oscar didnt arrive last night would hate for him to get sick so small .

Hows every one ??? .

I hope lisa is holding baby right now awwwwwwwwwww .

Good luck for pains Debbie . xxxxx .


----------



## Dani_b

hello all. 
have got contraction master running in the background incase i get any more pains. i doubt i will but alteast i can time any that come along

NN all that are going now


----------



## jms895

Good luck Dani and Debbie!!

Hi Gemma, hope Layla is better soon xx


----------



## mummymadness

Thanks Jade hun , Its school all the kids at her pre school have been coughing and spluttering and saying there sick.
I told layla to try not talk to some one if there coughing on here but shes 3 bless her and didnt understand .
Im sure in a couple of days it will pass , Then Oscar has no exscuse to stay in there lol .x .


----------



## jms895

Oh dear, the joys of poorly kids :(

No more niggles for you today?


----------



## mummymadness

Nope nada zilch zero lol ...

m/w says she thinks its stalled labour, With stalled labour it can return in a few hours or anything up to days away .. So its a waiting game really .
Apparently it can happen if baby gets tired out mum gets tired out or your body just doesnt do enough lol .

Im glad it wasnt last night thow now looking at layla .

Hows u today hun ???? . x x .


----------



## jms895

Loads better, very relaxing day and curry, choc and nice time with OH. Had a bottle of lager and am chilled :D
Just a bit upset mum and dad go away tomorrow on holiday and may miss birth of first grandchild now :(


----------



## mummymadness

Awwwww jade lets hope there back in time just the day you give birth that would be lovely .
Glad you had a nice day hun :) .

Suprisingly mine are going quick and i have plenty of "Has he come yet" phone calls and messages to make me giggle lol . x.


----------



## jms895

That means I have to wait another 10 days :(

Gutted I reckon he will come when they are away


----------



## mummymadness

My mum starts work again Monday (Shes been off since that crash she had)...
And shes having the kids when we go in , She guarentees it happens Monday when she carnt dash off from work lol .
Luckily friend has stepped in saying she will sit here till Mum finishes work phewwww .

I hope they get to see lots of photos hun (I know not the same bless you) . xxxxxxx .


----------



## jms895

I reckon the 19th for you Gemma for your 6 day record, you?


----------



## mummymadness

well iv had 3 different dates from the Hospital and m/w ranging from 13th of March to the 16th lol lol .
So not a clue when the 6 days will be up , But i rekon the 19th as its my appointment with m/w then and i have a feeling i wont make it :) . x .


----------



## Dani_b

right ladies im of to bed now as OH wats to use the comp before he goes bed as he in work in the morn. catch you tomorrow. will txt buddies if anything happens


----------



## jms895

NN Dani xx


----------



## jms895

Ladies I am logging off, tired and am stuffed full!!

Labour dust to everyone!!

Catch up tomorrow xx


----------



## mummymadness

NN ladies ...
Im still on sick duty bless her shes hurt her throat sooo bad .

Will be back tommorrow . x .


----------



## lousielou

Morning Ladies :)

Nothing to report from my house I'm afriad...!


----------



## katycam

Morning :)
Nothing to report here either! :(


----------



## icculcaz

lisam's in labour. waters went at 6am n shes havin contractions. gel didnt work yest. woohoo!


----------



## jms895

Woohoo good luck Lisa!! I will update her thread. :hugs:

Morning ladie,s nothing to report here

Sore knees maybe all extra weight I am carrying? 

Everyone ok?


----------



## Deb_baby

Morning ladies, hope everyone is well today! I had a vindaloo for supper last night and that is the last time I'm ever having one I couldn't breath, but been getting dull pains and OH just gave a good wake up call and that seems to have notched up the pain a bit so hopefully something will come of it. Got OH to do the deed last monday and ended up awake all night with really strong pains every 8 minutes then they just stopped was very annoying x


----------



## jms895

Morning Deb!

Congrats to Tasha41 who had her baby yesterday!!


----------



## lillysmum

congrats to tasha!! great news about lisa

i'm still here, pains amounted to nothing but have them again today so hoping they pick up in intensity :(


----------



## jms895

Morning Debbie!

I just had bacon egg and mushroom cobs for brekkie mmmmmm

Now catching up on Hollyoaks omnibus :D


----------



## Logiebear

I just had a BIG breakfast and thought I'd come on here to see who is still waiting out of the more common users of this thread. Not many of you left now!! Come on you lot!!!!:happydance::happydance:


----------



## mummymadness

Nothing to to report from me , Welll im offcially overdue today ..

But laylas still poorly so im glad hes tucked up in there :) .

Big congrats to tasha and Lisa im sure she will be getting lots of cuddles by the end of the day :) .

Hows every one else ?? , Any one got any plans for there saturday night ? .

Theres lots of baby programmes on home and health i may watch today . x .


----------



## Dani_b

morning nothing to report from here either.

think ive seen all the baby and birth type programes on home and health lol

DD and DS going out with MIL this afternoon for a few hours so i might actually get a little start on sorting out this place.

8 days to go until due date


----------



## beancounter

hello... well done to tasha :D and good luck lisa, hope you are havin some cuddles already...

feeling almost human today, arnt antibiotics great. they are making finn a bit warbley though.


----------



## Dani_b

yawn... i want my bed back


----------



## KatienSam

morning, how is everyone?!

i see tasha had her baby but no details yet so will update when i know more!

xx


----------



## beancounter

just had a call from the midwife asking if I needed any help. Noooo jim is home today, I needed help yesterday when I was dying and no one would visit me. Damn them!!


----------



## tiggertea

mornin ladies (and gent if ur lurking!)

thanks for the update on holly jade!

gz to tasha and her bub. bet she's on :cloud9:

hope all you ladies with the niggles get something more soon. :hugs:

bean - sorry to hear you're not well. :hugs:

jade - hope bub hangs on til ur mum and dad get home. i know that leaves you hanging on another weeks or so but cross those legs!!!

good luck lisa - hopefully not be a long drawn out affair now!!!

everyone who needs em: huge :hugs:



me? 
abbie slept a full 4 hours each time last night - halelujah! :rofl: first night i actually got a decent sleep! woooo! 
sore boobies today hehe ouchie! 
waiting on mw to come - she's late :grr: 
in-laws coming round later too but didn't give an approx time to expect em. normally wouldn't really mind but since we got home i've been really stickly about knowing when to expect things and planning my day :blush:


----------



## beancounter

4 hours! Woooooo!!
I have to feed Finn every 3 hours cos of the jaundice. But normally he only makes it 2. Last night he did 4 and a half hours, cos I forgot to set the alarm. It was great though, that sleep thing :D Probably cos daddy let him sleep in our bed, if the health visitor found out she would tell us off, not feeding him right and allowing co sleeping, we must be the evillist parents ever. So she aint gonna find out. Ha.


----------



## MummyCat

Afternoon!! 

Hi to everyone, hope you're all feeling okay!!! :hugs:
Congrats to Tasha and best wishes to Lisa!

Am feeling really crap so going to have a soak in the bath! Just thought I'd check in and see what you were all up to! ;)


----------



## tiggertea

Aw cath :hugs: enjoy your dip hun. hope it helps make u feel better!

bean - ooooh EEEEEEEEEVVVVVVVIIIILLLLL parents u r! :winkwink: what the HV don't know won't hurt her! :grr: to them - thinking they know best all the time!


----------



## lillysmum

aww i know what you mean, its one of those things people tend to forget - people who have small babies need to know whats happening in order to plan ahead.


----------



## tiggertea

In-laws are on their way (at least they won't be arriving at tea-time or something.) 
MW still not here! :gun: foned mum to give off (poor mum, i vent to her quite often these days!) and she said to be prepared for the MW to "forget" what with it being a Saturday and all..... they better bloody come tomorrow tho, Abs is due a weigh-in and her heel-prick test etc :(
I managed to update my signature, get caught up on emails AND do some laundry today so far - go me! :rofl: 
Birth story still on the to-do list but hopefully get to that either tonight after the in-laws feck off blush: i'm a bitch i know!) or tomorrow.

Very quiet in here today, hopefully that means all the curry-chomping that took place last night has had some sort of effect!


----------



## lillysmum

i wish debz, am currently sipping some rasp leaf tea to see if that does anything, have completely given up even timing contractions/pains cause they just arent strong enough......
:(

everyone hear about my bump buddie Katieandbump - she's due to be induced today!!! have text her to let her know she can contact me whenever to update :) am so excited for her!


----------



## mummymadness

awww Lillys mum hun, I hope you dont get to join my overdueness thread .. And baby boy decides to show real soon for you hun :) .

Any news on Lisa ladies ??? .

sooooo excited for Katie :).

Abbie sounds like shes sleeping like a trooper Debz hun great news , And bean we did the same with layla the odd night she slept next to us we just didnt tell anyone, So were all evil sometimes in the eyes of the dreaded HV lol lol .

Laylas still coughing but thank god the sickness has stopped so thats good ..
Im all ready to go all thow Oscar hasnt got the hint lol . xxx .


----------



## Dani_b

the curry didnt work for me either


----------



## mummymadness

Hope next one does Dani hun . xxx .


----------



## Dani_b

hope so... wont be tonight then as we having spag bol at MIL
if OH is hungry when he gets home he can have a curry and i will robb from him lol


----------



## pippam116

afternoon ladies, hope everyone ok xxx


----------



## Dani_b

hello pip.
there not many of us here today


----------



## aurora32

Afternoon girlies,

How are you all doing, any signs of any more March babies putting in an appearance today?



:hug::hug::hug:


----------



## lillysmum

hey pip, no more signs really from me, still getting show - and pains but nothings getting stronger :cry:

hey aurora!!


----------



## aurora32

Awww Debbie really hope things start to kick up a notch for you soon hunn.

Lots of labour dust heading your way....:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## lillysmum

thanks aurora - you know you're getting desperate when you're wishing pain on yourself!!! lol

hows your little one coming on??


----------



## HannahGraceee

:dust:
:dust:
:dust: 
:hugs: x


----------



## aurora32

He is doing well thanks, feeding like a star still all over the place with the sleeping at the moment but thats to be expected. Had his heel prick test done today and didnt ecen notice it had been done.


:hug::hug::hug:


----------



## lolly101

Hello all!!!

Congrats to Tasha!!!

Lisa looking forward to hearing when your LO is here!!!

Bean we have had Rebecca in bed with us on my tummy for a bit too!!! There are times when you HAVE to sleep!!!

Well I am on strong antibiotics now cos the others didn't work:cry:My infection getting worse...hope they work cos they making me feel sick:hissy:

MM hope Oscar makes and appearance soon:hugs:and LillysMum:hugs:

Good luck to Katieand bump too:hugs:

Debz hope your mw came in the end:hugs:

:hugs::hugs::hugs:to everyone else too!!!


----------



## lolly101

aurora32 said:


> He is doing well thanks, feeding like a star still all over the place with the sleeping at the moment but thats to be expected. Had his heel prick test done today and didnt ecen notice it had been done.
> 
> 
> :hug::hug::hug:


Rebecca didn't notice hers either!!! I think I was more worried about it than she was!!


----------



## aurora32

lolly101 said:


> aurora32 said:
> 
> 
> He is doing well thanks, feeding like a star still all over the place with the sleeping at the moment but thats to be expected. Had his heel prick test done today and didnt ecen notice it had been done.
> 
> 
> :hug::hug::hug:
> 
> 
> Rebecca didn't notice hers either!!! I think I was more worried about it than she was!!Click to expand...

LOL that was me too, but not him just laid there enough to say what was that, oh ok is it done?


:hug::hug:


----------



## Logiebear

At the last count Hannah had 43 of those heel pricks and her heels are still covered in little scaba. It was awful and she screamed every time as they squeeze and squeeze until they have loads in a little vile for the jaundice as well as the SVRIVERS tests! The poor little thing is still black and blue.

Hope things get moving for those of you left soon. It is a bummer going over due. Looking forward to having you all in the other baords with me lol


----------



## lolly101

Yes!!! Becky was looking at me and I kept asking the mw is is it done yet is it done??

Hope you are ok now hun, bet you glad to have Euan home, do you feel better now???


----------



## lolly101

Logie :hug: to Hannah bless her...what boards are you on hun?? Been over there and can't see much going on!!!


----------



## aurora32

lolly101 said:


> Yes!!! Becky was looking at me and I kept asking the mw is is it done yet is it done??
> 
> Hope you are ok now hun, bet you glad to have Euan home, do you feel better now???

Feel better knowing he is safe and sound but the flippin spd has come back with a vengence and my ankles are the size of melons, glad to be home though....:)


:hug::hug:


----------



## aurora32

same here been having a nosey at some of the other boards but fairly quiet, maybe its cos we are used to a very chatty March mummies thread.


:hug::hug::hug:


----------



## lolly101

I didn't know you could get SPD when you had baby...you going to go to physio for that to help you hun??? I know this a silly question but are you managing to get you feet up to help your ankles??:hugs:


----------



## lolly101

duty calls!!! Catch ya later!!!:hugs:


----------



## CountingDown

Evening ladies, hope everyone is ok xxx

Not been up to much today, ironed all little ones washed clothes out at last and have just generally been busy around the house. Not felt any signs other than feeling abit off it today so think I may be coming down with something.

I think little one may have turned back to back as I am sure I can feel like hand movements in my pelvic area, just hope she doesnt stay there!!

Not got any plans for tonight other than rubbish tv with o/h.. may see if I can convince him to attempt 'the deed' but I wont be getting my hopes up :rofl:


----------



## aurora32

lolly101 said:


> I didn't know you could get SPD when you had baby...you going to go to physio for that to help you hun??? I know this a silly question but are you managing to get you feet up to help your ankles??:hugs:

Neither did i but apparently its very common :cry: thought i was past all this but oh well, well i have to hold my hands up to not sitting down very much been running about like a headless chicken doing up all the washing etc.

:hug::hug::hug:


----------



## icculcaz

eyuuuuuuuuuuuuuup :) im here 4 a bit. no news on lisa since early this morn.. will text her when i locate my phone...i c nowt t declare on the baby front anywhere else.... ur all tight :lol: i been in doncaster with motherbeast...shes spent a small 4tune on me today buyin me clothes woohoo :) ive had my hair cut today .. im now minus 4 inches.. i needed it as its not been cut since xmas. bought a non permanent black dye to cover my roots sooo with new wig do, new clothes im gonna look half passable for human :) oh and btw i am wearing make up!!!! been that long since i last wore it i confused my tinted pressed powder with blusher.... oh well eh? im not vain so meh. lol (currently sat here in OH's smelly tshirt as i didnt wanna slap red wine down my white top.. :D goin in bath in a min so i dont care :D


good t hear ur a bit more human tday bean :D


----------



## Dani_b

hello all again.
DD and DS are in bed so i have got a bit of time to myself until OH gets home


----------



## icculcaz

woo bonus :) im feedin madam atm... shes covered in that johnsons sleep jobby lotion... can hope eh?


----------



## Dani_b

hope it helps her to sleep


----------



## icculcaz

so do i.... *yawn*


----------



## Dani_b

im hoping i will have my buba in my arms by end of next week. keeping everythin crossed appart from the exit lol


----------



## icculcaz

good luck with that or shall i send ya plunger n crochet hook?


----------



## Dani_b

think i might need the plunger lol


----------



## Dani_b

dont want to jinx myself but just had the most ouchy pain under my bump but above my hips so wasnt the SPD


----------



## jojo1974

hi all just a quick nip on ere to see how everyone is ? hope you all ok , got family comin round soon not that i feel like it lol , carnt believe 31 babys already , wish mine would hurry up and come :( xxxxxx


----------



## icculcaz

[lungers all roung n i hope that that's start o summat dani :)



im off 4 the night as got the cupboard of doom to sort out n a bath to wallow in... night all *waves*


----------



## Dani_b

nn caz will txt you if its anything


----------



## lillysmum

hey girls,

am still here - been bouncing on my birthing ball, walking around loads, drinking my raspberry leaf tea etc etc but still getting nothing but these silly pains that are regular but not getting any more intense

hows everyone elses evening?


----------



## jms895

Hi ladies, no more babies yet?

I been out all day been to see mum and dad they off to Antigua in an hour :(
Been to see my granparents and my best mate, they all have puppies so its been a mad one! lol
I am shattered just had some crumpets may go in bath and get an early night

No news on lisa then?

Anyone else having signs? I got bugger all today other than the usual hicks! xx


----------



## lousielou

Nope, nothing from me! Just saw I've got 8 days until EDD though - eeek!!


----------



## pippam116

come on babies, whats going on in here, had a busy day today, went visiting cos couldnt bare a house full of 3 other kids on top of mine. had a nice walk there and back. i have had to wake sienna 3 times for feeds today, and she has now finally decided to lie awake quietly so role on next feed and bed time, wakes up once around 4 usually then have to wake her when we all up dressed n fed for next, lil sweety cant be bothered with all this milk malarky :)

sos not text claire, im all over the place with my phone since using loads of credit with the bubs here n midwife calls, will be back to norm by monday!


am here if ne one wants to chat, waiting for grub to come, as dh gone out with his mates xxx


----------



## jms895

:wohoo: wont be long now Lucy!! xx

I got 11 nearly in single figures now too! I reckon bubs will be bloody late now


----------



## jms895

Hi Pip :D


----------



## Dani_b

ive got 8 days till EDD too


----------



## pippam116

evenin jade n dani, stoopid q but how u feelin?


----------



## jms895

Congrats to you too Dani!!

Not to bad today Pip, same old, sick of waiting, niggles and hicks but just tired really.

Have decided bubs is gonna be late

Hows you?


----------



## Dani_b

fed up...
had a few pains before but all gone again now. need to get the plunger from caz i think lol


----------



## lousielou

I was so, so sure he was going to be really early... Mind you, I was also convinced he was a little girl too, so what do I know?? Mother's intuition? Pah! 

I have started googling every little symptom I get, just to check it's not the onset of labour; Twitchy eye? Err, no. Achey knee? Umm, no. Broken toenail? Again, that'd be a no. So, nada - no labour-type stuff for me at the moment!! :)


----------



## lousielou

Sheesh, you all type too quick...!!


----------



## jms895

I got achey knees today too :lol:

I am trying to steer clear of google Lucy :hugs: he he


----------



## jms895

I think we all need to borrow the plunger off Caz so who gets it first? :rofl:


----------



## lousielou

jms895 said:


> I think we all need to borrow the plunger off Caz so who gets it first? :rofl:

well, to be honest I'm ok hanging on for a bit!! Can whoever uses it before me give it a rinse off first though please?


----------



## Dani_b

lol was going to say the same.. hope its cleaned before it gets passed to me


----------



## pippam116

awww ladies not long, hope they all start coming thick n fast, though im with u with fed up 4 days over killed lol..im good ta jade swollen from doing alot but as i expected afterpains still not eased. xx


----------



## lillysmum

hey pip, louise, jade!!! am on here too watching meet the parents waiting for something to happen.........


----------



## pippam116

hi deb, bounce bounce bounce,! meet the fockers on n its obring me stiff wish food woul hurry,


----------



## Dani_b

im watching torchwood lol


----------



## jms895

I love meet the parents and fockers :rofl:

Just had a quick bounce I dont like it though....... boring

Watching Piers morgan interview Katie Price

Gonna have a camomile and lavendar bath soon to help me with the insomnia!! Its a killer and getting me down now

:hugs: ladies


----------



## Dani_b

buba is wriggling again and feels like she is trying to push her fingers out lol


----------



## lillysmum

ooo bath sounds like a great idea!!


----------



## Dani_b

wish i could climb into the bath


----------



## jms895

Awww Dani bless her....

I need to go in bath and cant be bothered to move :(


----------



## jms895

Saturday nights are pooh when you are pregnant!!


----------



## jms895

Ladies am gonna go and run my bath, pop back on in a bit :hugs:


----------



## lousielou

Is anyone else really, really hot? I'm bloody sweltering...


----------



## lillysmum

yup, especially when you're playing the waiting game


----------



## Dani_b

nope im cold


----------



## lousielou

I think I'm close to passing out - am off for a cold shower! Night ladies - hope we get some babies soon! :)


----------



## lillysmum

night louise!


----------



## Dani_b

nn


----------



## mummymadness

Evening ladies ...
Sorry i havent been on much today , Its hard been online and seeing lovely babies born and be overdue myself :( .

I hope every one is ok , Any more news on Lisa ??? .

I hope all the rest of us go soon , Can i go first plzzzzzz lol (Looks for caz's plunger lol).

Laylas not great but much better than yesterday, And for the life of me i cannot pooo Pmsl sounds silly but i just carnt go its blocked some where HaHaHa .

Any one done anything good or got any pains ?. xxxxxxx .


----------



## porkpie1981

I havent wrote much in this post but supose i should now as i only have a few days left 

ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh im so excited thio scared :hissy::happydance:


----------



## jms895

I am back, bath was lovely and relaxing with candles and essential oils,, really need to try and sleep proper tonight

Everyone ok? xx


----------



## jms895

Hi PP!!

You got your posts done then?? Lol


----------



## mummymadness

Glad bath was nice Jade :) .

Hiiiii PP . xxx .


----------



## jms895

Hi Gemma, hows you?

No more pains than the usual for me today :D

Think bubs will be late :lol:

xxxx


----------



## MummyCat

Ello...

hows everyone??? We're on 6 days to go! Can't believe it... as was having bad pains in FEB!!! :grr: Little one has been messing with my mind for far tooooooo long now! 

Glad you had a nice bath Jade hun! (I love the status on FB :) )

Hubby distracted me today... we did filing! - We haven't done it for about a year... oops... so we reorganised all our files and updated it with the new stuff... at least it's done before bubs arrives!


----------



## jms895

Thought I would rant on facebook and not here today Cath! :lol: but you have to read it on both, sorry!! :rofl:

Hows you? xx


----------



## jms895

Oh my Cath - baby due in less than a week for you :shock:


----------



## MummyCat

hahaha.... I don't mind hun.... I feel the same as you... except my MIL is a friend of mine on FB and I don't want her commenting on me getting frustrated with the pregnancy! :)

Yeah... less than a week! I sooooooooo thought baby would have been here by now! Even midwife thought as much! Think I need to get my head round the idea of being late!! :(


----------



## jms895

Ladies I am off to bed, feel a bit tired and whilst that is happening I have to try and sleep!

Have visitors tomorrow morning so will try and get on as soon as I can!

Labour and pain and contraction dust to you all!! :D

:hugs: Jade xx


----------



## mummymadness

Im great thanks Jade hun :) ..
Tired and ready for my body back lol but im ok , Iam going to speak to m/w on Thursday about early induction im absaloutly petrified of Maconnium as both mine had it and finnley needed resuscitating so it scares the hell out of me .

Not long untill due date cath :) .

Jade im sure you wont go far over hun . xxxxxxxxxxxx .


----------



## MummyCat

NN Jade hun! Sleep tight!

Ah Gemma... I'm sure if you explain your concerns they'll help where they can!!! 
You're right... I don't have long... but then neither should you! in fact Oscar should be here now... but if runs to schedule (6 days over) then you only have 5 days left? 9do I have that right??)


----------



## mummymadness

Yayyyy if my usual run goes right then 5 days in the limit , When put like that it sounds allot better :) ...

Hope you go real soon too Cath hun :) . xxxx .


----------



## MummyCat

;) 5 days does sound really good hun!! 

I'm hoping so too... but this little monkeh of mine will start giving me pains and then I get excited and then nothing, then I get miserable... then I get over the misery and then the cycle starts again! 

I'm dying to start using my tens... as then I know I'm in labour!!! :)


----------



## MummyCat

I'm off to bed now hun... take care of you and hope Oscar comes tonight! :hugs:


----------



## mummymadness

NN hun sleep well ...
Im going up in a mo too :) , Im rocking like mad but i have a feeling the back to back position isnt helping .

Hope you get to use the tens soon :) i loved mine with my labours . xxxx .


----------



## lillysmum

hey girls, just thought i'd nip on here quickly and give you an update....

i currently have my tens unit strapped to my back as i am having pains -really sore ones- every 6/7 mins going to give it an hour or so and phone triage :) this could be it for me, how fab would that be after all my moaning about being late!!!!!


----------



## porkpie1981

lillysmum said:


> hey girls, just thought i'd nip on here quickly and give you an update....
> 
> i currently have my tens unit strapped to my back as i am having pains -really sore ones- every 6/7 mins going to give it an hour or so and phone triage :) this could be it for me, how fab would that be after all my moaning about being late!!!!!

come on lo :happydance:


----------



## katycam

Morning all :) I had a text from March Mummy at 4.33am saying her waters had just broken! No pains yet but seeing how it goes :) Good luck hun xx


----------



## lousielou

Oooh wow MM - Good luck chick! :) xx


----------



## katycam

Ive gotta phone up day unit at 11 for my blood test results :( 
Midwife thinks they will want me back in again. Boooooo.


----------



## lousielou

Why are they taking so bloody long with them Katy? Have they got any ideas about what it is yet...? xx


----------



## katycam

I had to go back in yesterday for more blood tests. My first ones said i have abnormal white blood cells so they wanted me back into hospital.
These ones were sent as urgent so i can find out today and see if they want me in.
She said possibly a UTI but she is waiting to see what these results are.
My blood pressure is getting higher and higher too.
Grrrrrrr this sucks!!


----------



## lousielou

Aw, poor you - sending you big hugs and hope it gets sorted soon hun :hug: xx


----------



## jojo1974

morning ladies , gosh it looks like it was a busy nite lol , as any one seen the thread rita lewis ad her baby ,


----------



## jms895

Ahhh Katy what a bummer, what you got to do?

Lucy - waters :wohoo: how exciting!!

Mummy madness and march mummy too!

And Lilysmum

Bloody hell its all go

Natalie CN having pains too

We will be waiting forever Katy!! xx


----------



## jojo1974

awwwww katy hope they sort you out hun :hugs:


----------



## katycam

Why does everyone else get to have their babies :( boooooooo!!
Definately a busy night last night!!
How are you Jo?


----------



## jojo1974

im good ta katy , wish it was me though , i tell you i will be the last march mummy lol


----------



## jms895

Yes thats 4 or 5 people in labour now!

Morning Jojo! :hugs:

Lucy do you think they are defo waters hun?


----------



## jms895

Jojo I will be the last one standing you watch :rofl:

I am shitting it to have to be induced :(


----------



## jojo1974

morning jade how you feeling today ? x


----------



## jms895

Not bad thanks!! Fresh as a daisy best nights sleep I had in ages!!

So updates for anyone who logs on and KatienSam:

Rita Lewis had baby
Mummymadness in labour
March mummy in labour
Lilysmum hopefully in labour
Katienbump being induced today
Porkpie C section in 4 days
Lousielou possible waters gone
Amanda and NatalieCN possible start of something

Its all go!!!

I want my baby :(


----------



## jojo1974

wow carnt believe it so many at once :happydance: i want mine 2 jade :cry:


----------



## jms895

We will be here in April Katy and Jojo you wait :rofl:


----------



## jms895

Any updates on Mrs Keene and LisaM?


----------



## katycam

I hope im not here til april!! :(
Im going to ask about induction if i have to go back into hopsital again.
Beg n beg for them to let me have baby now.
Im so uncomfortable.


----------



## HannahGraceee

Hi girls! :) x 

How are you? x


----------



## jms895

Katy me too but induction scares the hell out of me :(

I will ask for a sweep at 40 odd weeks first xx


----------



## jms895

Morning Hannah!! Its all go today with March mummies in labour!!

Hows you? xx


----------



## katycam

HannahGraceee said:


> Hi girls! :) x
> 
> How are you? x

Hey, most of us are getting fed up now :rofl: I know i am, 3 blood tests in a week, look like a pin cushion!!
How are you? 

xx


----------



## jojo1974

i dont no if they will give me a induction cause iv ad a c section , i dont see midwife again cause iv a appointment at hospital on the 23rd


----------



## HannahGraceee

jms895 said:


> Morning Hannah!! Its all go today with March mummies in labour!!
> 
> Hows you? xx

Hiya hun!! :)
Ohh Wow lots of labour in here 
You need to go now lol :)

Im good thanks you? x


----------



## jojo1974

im defo fed up :(


----------



## Logiebear

I just posted about Gemma, hope its not a duplicate xxx


----------



## HannahGraceee

katycam said:


> HannahGraceee said:
> 
> 
> Hi girls! :) x
> 
> How are you? x
> 
> Hey, most of us are getting fed up now :rofl: I know i am, 3 blood tests in a week, look like a pin cushion!!
> How are you?
> 
> xxClick to expand...

Blood tests are horrible! :| 

Im good thanks you???


:rofl: Found out the other day, im due the same day as marcs fav football team is on! :rofl: :muaha::muaha:


----------



## lousielou

What's happening with Gemma. What have i bloody missed now?? :) Going to check.......


----------



## jms895

Logie I posted a thread, Lolly text me sorry hun :dohh: I duplicated it

Hows you? xx


----------



## jojo1974

im going to log off now ladies need something to eat but not sure wot lol , will catch up later xxxxxx


----------



## jms895

Catch up later hun

I just put me toast in, starving!


----------



## lillysmum

hey girls,

have rung the labour ward, they reckon this is it :) pains are now around every 5-7mins apart and getting very painful but i'm still managing with my tens unit :)

cant believe this might finally be it, OH is all setthat it is but i'm trying to just focus on getting through these pains and lets face it have had a lot of false starts i'm never gonna be convinced.

congrats to MM on baby Oscar!!


----------



## jms895

Awww Debbie this has got to be it for you hun!!!

And is today your due date?

Good luck hun and hope you are home with Lucas in no time!! xxx


----------



## lillysmum

just wanted to say good luck to my bump buddy katie, dunno if i'll be around but i wish you all the best hun!!


----------



## lousielou

Go Debbie!! :happydance: xx


----------



## lillysmum

thanks girls!


----------



## Dani_b

morning all on this lovely sunny day.

7 days to go woohoo

been getting a few pains but nothing worth timing yet as they are very mild. knowing my luck they will kick in when its time for roast lol


----------



## jms895

Morning Dani!!

What a lovely day! I been up and potttering about since 7.30am feel really good today :D

Hope baby is on its way soon! xx


----------



## Dani_b

ive been awake since about 7 listening to the kids playing in DS room


----------



## katycam

Congrats Gemma :)
Debbie good luck, i will keep my fingers crossed for you that this is it :hugs:

I phoned up day unit and they said my iron is low and everything else is fine. I have a feeling they just looked at my bloods from weds and not the new results, as midwife said they will want to put me on antibiotics.
Might try phoning again this afternoon to double check they gave me the most recent results!


----------



## LisaM

Hi! Just on for a min to tell you baby ruby is here! X


----------



## katycam

Yay :) xxxxx


----------



## MummyCat

Hiya....

Wow... FAB news for Gemma - her wait is over at last! Hurrah! 
Congrats to Lisa on your little bundle too!
Debbie hun.... everything crossed for you!!! 

It's madness in the March thread today!! :) - Just the way we like it huh?

Katy hope you feel better soon and that they get you sorted! 

I'm feeling very crampy... have blitzed the kitchen this morning at 6am (crazy I know) and been helping DH shred a mountain of old statements and invoices etc. Going to soak in the bath for a bit to try ease my discomfort!

Have a fabulous afternoon ladies! ;) xxx


----------



## beancounter

OMG is oscar here??
*runs to find out*

I had the worst night ever last night, the antibiotics I am on have really upset finn. And my OH chose a find night to transform from wonder dad into super git man. So i've had a bit of a relapse and feel ill again :cry:


----------



## jms895

Congrats to Lisa on the birth of Ruby!!

Hi Bean!!


----------



## aurora32

Afternoon, god i got a shock when i came on congrats Gemma on the arrival of Oscar, well done hunn you,you did good! Well done and Gz Lisa too on the arrival of Ruby.


How are the rest of you lovely ladies doing today? any news on debbie?

:hug::hug::hug:


----------



## MummyCat

Hey Bean... sorry you had a bad night chick! Hope you feel better soon! 
Not seen any updates for Debbie either... sorry Claire hun! 

Just had my bath (fell asleep... oops) Mum called from SA and is sure this baby will arrive before Friday... I told her not to hold her breath! :rofl: Mum arrives on the 25th and Dad on the 27th... so I'm really hoping baby is here by then, if only to give Mike and I a few days to get to know little one before we have people staying with us!

Off to sit outside in the sun and eat some lunch! yum!


----------



## aurora32

Enjoy your lunch cath......:)

Hope you feeling better soon Bean.....:hugs:

And you too Katy.....:hugs:

Congrats to Rita lewis on the arrival of Harrison, well done hunn

Lots of labour dust to the rest of you pending mummies hope babies arrive soon for you.



:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


:hug::hug::hug:


----------



## jms895

Hi Claire and Cath!!

No news on Debbie yet!

Cant believe how quick MM was bless her

Everyone ok?

I had visitors, been scrubbing kitchen walls and skirting, cooked pancakes and maple syrup, put washing in, cooking honey glazed gammon joint for tea with jacket pots! :D Have been a busy bee xx


----------



## aurora32

jms895 said:


> Hi Claire and Cath!!
> 
> No news on Debbie yet!
> 
> Cant believe how quick MM was bless her
> 
> Everyone ok?
> 
> I had visitors, been scrubbing kitchen walls and skirting, cooked pancakes and maple syrup, put washing in, cooking honey glazed gammon joint for tea with jacket pots! :D Have been a busy bee xx

That nesting instinct is fairly kicking in Jade, hopefully a good sign that baby is on its way, lets hope so.

:hug::hug::hug:


----------



## jms895

Thanks Claire, though I been like this for a week, its just not making baby budge!!

He will be late :lol:

Hows you today? xx


----------



## KatienSam

hi ladies, im here with notepad lol

MM, Lisa M and March Mummy - Rita Lewis?? had babies, any more??

xx


----------



## jojo1974

hi katie i know mm , rita lewis , lisa m av defo had theres not sure about march mummy xx


----------



## KatienSam

is rita lewis and marchmummy the same person? im confused?! they have different due dates but the post has both names on it?!


----------



## KatienSam

hang on i get it now :dohh: march mummy as in this group of people ha ha (baby brain)

xx


----------



## jojo1974

no there different people , sorry i put the thread up for rita lewis


----------



## jojo1974

we carnt win lol pregnancy brains and baby brains :rofl:


----------



## KatienSam

its ok its me lol, being a dosey mare as usual! placenta brain turns into baby brain after birth lol

i went to the hairdressers yesterday at the wrong time and they had to sqeeze me in between loads of people because i was half hour late! baby brain moment!
:hugs:


----------



## jms895

March mummy is in labour (joanne)

Rita had her baby

Katienbump being induced today (i think)

MM had Oscar

Lisa had Ruby

Cant think of any more at the moment!!

Hows you Katie?


----------



## aurora32

jms895 said:


> Thanks Claire, though I been like this for a week, its just not making baby budge!!
> 
> He will be late :lol:
> 
> Hows you today? xx

Im good thanks hunn, Euan had a good night, bless him and i got caught up on a few hours sleep.

How are you doing hunn?

:hug::hug:


----------



## lousielou

Hmm, this leaking waters thing has me baffled. I soaked a pad earlier (mmm, nice) but since then, nothing. Definately not wee though and ziltch in the way of any other signs. Think I'm gonna be one of these girls who leak like a drippy tap for a whole week before the birth!!


----------



## Beth_18

i cant beleive how many march mummys have had their babies and im still hear lol :hissy:


----------



## MummyCat

Yeah, I want my baby toooooo :cry: 

It keeps teasing me... we just get to the point where we think we need to time these cramps/contractions and then NOTHING! Arghhhhhhhhhhhh!

I really need to find something to keep me occupied! With my mind firmly OFF possible labour pains!


----------



## MummyCat

Beth hun, I hope it's your turn soon! 

I said to Gemma last night, hope Oscar comes tonight... 3 hours later... he was here! I was shocked... didn't think she'd take me so literally! :rofl:


----------



## KatienSam

jms895 said:


> March mummy is in labour (joanne)
> 
> Rita had her baby
> 
> Katienbump being induced today (i think)
> 
> MM had Oscar
> 
> Lisa had Ruby
> 
> Cant think of any more at the moment!!
> 
> Hows you Katie?

im good thanks hun! had a glass of champagne and a glass of red wine last night and feel like shite today lol :muaha:

still under pressure to do something about my cat, apparently two grown women cant look after a cat and its apparently harder than a baby (neither of them have children), so im having to face giving her up and i wont forgive myself for it if i do and its making me feel really down in the dumps! i was fine until i was told this morning i have to give them a date by tomorrow! someone is going to get a bottle shuved up their arse... sideways! :cry:


----------



## tiggertea

jms895 said:


> Not bad thanks!! Fresh as a daisy best nights sleep I had in ages!!
> 
> So updates for anyone who logs on and KatienSam:
> 
> Rita Lewis had baby
> Mummymadness in labour
> March mummy in labour
> Lilysmum hopefully in labour
> Katienbump being induced today
> Porkpie C section in 4 days
> Lousielou possible waters gone
> Amanda and NatalieCN possible start of something
> 
> Its all go!!!
> 
> I want my baby :(

holy crap! busy weekend! :yipee:


----------



## tiggertea

beancounter said:


> I had the worst night ever last night, the antibiotics I am on have really upset finn. And my OH chose a find night to transform from wonder dad into super git man. So i've had a bit of a relapse and feel ill again :cry:

:hugs: bean! 
:grr: at horrible super-git-man for making life more difficult for you!


----------



## tiggertea

Abbie was really unsettled for a good while last night.... fecking in-laws had upset her routine something shocking, lifting her out of sleeps, breaking up feeds for "cuddles" etc etc and didn't leave til really late :grr: :gun: needless to say I was the one left to deal with the consequences as hubby has already developed a certain deafness to her cyies in the night-time.... don't get me wrong, he's great during the day but at night he's just shocking!

Can't believe gemma went THAT quickly! :shock: 
:yipee: tho!!

congrats to all the others that have popped in the last 24hrs! woooooooooooooooo!

chin up girlies that are still here - your turn is fast approaching! :D


----------



## Crobsonrobson

Ladies - just a quick note - 

Eleanor Walker was born on Monday at 10:47 on evening - weighing in at 9lbs 3 oz. We spent one night in hospital and came home on Tuesday. 

Hope you're all doing well. 

Good luck to those still to drop !!


----------



## Beth_18

MummyCat said:


> Beth hun, I hope it's your turn soon!
> 
> I said to Gemma last night, hope Oscar comes tonight... 3 hours later... he was here! I was shocked... didn't think she'd take me so literally! :rofl:

ooo i hope that happens to me im 4days over due now and am climbing the walls lol


----------



## lolly101

Congrats CrobsonRobson!!!:hugs:

Congrats too to LisaM, Gemma, :happydance::cloud9:


Well what a busy weekend!!!! 

I'm sorry I don't read many posts these days :hugs: to you all

Bean I hope you feel better today:hugs:

Debs, Des is the same at night!!!! Its a "mum" thing to hear them at ANY time of the day or night!!

I have to say Des was fab last night tho, my new antibiotics made me really sick all night. have been to hospital again for new antibiotics...I know I said I need to lose weight but I was thinking more of a diet than this!!! I actually stayed in bed until 1.30pm...unheard of for me!!!


----------



## aurora32

Crobsonrobson said:


> Ladies - just a quick note -
> 
> Eleanor Walker was born on Monday at 10:47 on evening - weighing in at 9lbs 3 oz. We spent one night in hospital and came home on Tuesday.
> 
> Hope you're all doing well.
> 
> Good luck to those still to drop !!

congrats hunn......:hugs::hugs:


----------



## pippam116

congrats all that have had their lo's :happydance:

busy taking pics :cloud9:

:hugs: to all that need them xx


----------



## lolly101

:hugs:Pip!!! Love your avatar hun!!!

Hi Aurora!! hope you are ok:hugs:


----------



## icculcaz

awww cool avvy pip! so what have i missed? tidied out the cupboard of doom today... im back in my clothes i wore b4 i had madam.... woohoo! found out all my mat clothes and gonna ebay em....


----------



## tiggertea

wooooo! the pringles are coming thick and fast now..... :rofl:
exciting stuff!


----------



## icculcaz

mmmmmmmmmm pringles... dont get me started on fooooooood.....


----------



## lolly101

food:sick: I can't wait til I'm in my normal clothes...got a stone and a half to lose yet tho!!


----------



## jms895

Hi Beth, Cath and Tigger!!!

Congrats Crobson Robson!! :hugs:


----------



## jms895

Caz well done on the slimming down!!!

Lolly hope you are feeling a bit better

Debz!! Hows you?
Pip gorgeous avatar hun xx


----------



## lousielou

Yay CrobsonRobson :) 

Good day ladies? :)


----------



## jms895

Yes thanks you Lucy?

Any more leaking or signs? :hugs:


----------



## tiggertea

eloooooo! hehe
i'm good thanks!
howz u hun?

as for slimming down - i don't think my food-related brain has caught on yet that baby is here, so "normal" eating habits should resume..... i've decided to give myself a couple of weeks to recuperate before shouting "let the slim-down begin!" PLUS I reckon ALL the March Mums canbe in it together that way too.....


----------



## lousielou

Nope - not a sausage (or leek - ha ha!)


----------



## tiggertea

lousielou said:


> Nope - not a sausage (or leek - ha ha!)

:rofl:


----------



## jms895

Ahhh Lucy, may be soon though hun fingers crossed!!

Debz hows the little princess, other than disturbed sleep?

Yes wait for me I need to lose a tonne after bubs is here!!

My body is ruined with stretch marks too :(


----------



## icculcaz

i weighed less @ 36weeks pregnant than at bookin in at 13 weeks! easy 4 me, but i could do with losing 5 stones so i'll join in a slim down if one gets goin :)


----------



## icculcaz

im just a walking stretch mark so meh. bovvured :lol:


----------



## jms895

Caz me, too, even after baby comes, assume I will lose about a stone straight off, I still need to get another 3 off as was a bit over weight before I got pregnant! :hugs:

LET THE SLIM OFF BEGIN SOOOOOONNNN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## beancounter

im on the antibiotic diet tooooo lolly. 
though I am counterbalancing it with the liberal application of thorntons chocs, which I can always eat. A friend bough them for me yesterday. I was beginning to think i was the only person that bought presents for mama AND baba cos Finn was the only one who got pressies. Though I got a lot of grapes in hospital I suppose.


----------



## jms895

Am hoping BF may help me shift a bit too!


----------



## jms895

Bean!!!! How are you hun and the infection? :( :hugs:

Ooooh thorntons..... :munch:


----------



## lousielou

I know it sounds pants, but I'm really looking forward to shifting the excess weight you know! By 30 weeks, I'd put on 20lbs and I havent dared weigh myself since...! Think I may have to lose 2 1/2 stone or so in all....


----------



## lousielou

Mmm chocolate :)


----------



## katycam

hellooo :)
still not popped :(
I have to go into the day unit tomorrow afternoon, midwife wants me to go in and get monitored more.
I will be around on here before then though :)
hope everyone is doing ok?
i went out and had a lush roast dinner with my mum earlier. went for a walk with the dogs too and had some really painful cramps which then stopped. boooo.


----------



## jms895

Lucy I have gained 2 and a half stone too, but was a stone and a half over weight before so I have about 4 to lose lol

:grr: :grr: :munch: :cake: :pizza: :munch: :grr:


----------



## jms895

Katy good luck for tomorrow hun xx


----------



## icculcaz

plunger any1???? well im off to gloss the bathroom... (how long have i been saying that????? errrrrrrm.... oh well. :D my mobiles on if anyones bored or randomly pops :)



eevnin bean m8... :D giz a choccie plz :D


----------



## tiggertea

Abbie is good - she was weighed today, and has gone down to 6lb13 but that's still ok apparently... had her heel-prick test today too and she slept on the mw's knee as she squeezed the blood out :shock: :rofl: 
I know it's prob been said before, but i just can't imagine not knowing her wee face.... like 6 days ago, i'd never met her before.... now it's like i've known her forever.... dunno if that makes sense! :blush: :cloud9:

and eh bean? you can't discuss thorntons if you aren't willing to share hehehe

i'm planning on losing the bub-flub and about a stone extra maybe... that would bring me down to what i was when we got married (roughly!)


----------



## icculcaz

ftr im still about 17 stone and a size 18.... :( 



*sulking*


----------



## jms895

Plunger yes please!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Have fun glossing Caz!


----------



## tiggertea

look on the bright side ladies - there's LOADS of that weight gets shed immediately at the birth anyways so it's not really as bad as it seems. :D

Having said that - I still don't know the numbers behind what i'm aiming to lose.... not stepped on the scale yet, and only have my weights at: wedding in oct 07, april 08 (ttc-time) and 12 weeks preg to go by.


----------



## katycam

i want the plunger please :)


----------



## jms895

Awww Debz I cant wait for my bubs now you are saying that :( so sweet!!

I am still a size 14 caz vergin on a 16 but am now about 15 stone I reckon WTF :shock:

I was 12 and a half before baby and 11 stone I feel nice so want to be that again.


----------



## jms895

I have retained loads of water on my legs and gone to a G cup boobies too!!!!Hoping the water will make me lost a stone straight away at birth (with bubs coming out too of course)


----------



## beancounter

oh, i feel a bit better and Finn too I hope, the MW seemed to think i might be in for another rough night but he's feeding every 2 hours again and him poops are normal not too runny so I hope he's gotten used to the antibiotics otherwise I will be back at the doctors tomorrow. thanks for asking.

my mum emailed me to ell me not to use plastic bottles, have any of you heard about this? mind you she wants me to use formula too, I think her love of formula top ups is the reason she never managed to breastfeed to be honest. I checked my medela breast pump and it is BPA free anyway. ho hum.

will anyone kill me if I do the happy dance for not getting any ner stretch marks? it was about the only thing thats gone right for me after all... have to change Finn.Hes gotta stinky arse..


----------



## lousielou

I'm sure we'll all be looking all slim and lovely in no time :)


----------



## beancounter

*passes round choccies*


----------



## katycam

jms895 said:


> Awww Debz I cant wait for my bubs now you are saying that :( so sweet!!
> 
> I am still a size 14 caz vergin on a 16 but am now about 15 stone I reckon WTF :shock:
> 
> I was 12 and a half before baby and 11 stone I feel nice so want to be that again.

im about the same hun. :(


----------



## jms895

Bean course you can do the happy dance well done!!

Debbie (lilysmum) has had the baby, someone put a thread on :dance:

ANOTHER MARCH MUMMY THATS 36 NOW AND I AM STILL FECKING WAITING!!!!!!!! :grr:


----------



## icculcaz

fook that wa quick!


----------



## lousielou

Gosh, that was quick! Woohoo! :)


----------



## jms895

Yes another quick one!!! I hope I am

I dont want to be in labour about 6 month, which is what its gonna prob be :rofl:


----------



## Dani_b

evening all
ive got contraction master running in the back ground at the moment. was getting pains every 10-15 mins while at MIL so i hope its the start of something


----------



## lousielou

Oooh here's hoping Dani :)


----------



## jms895

Ooooh good luck Dani!! Today seems to be sprinkled in labour dust for everyone :hugs:


----------



## Dani_b

im hoping it is the start of something as i dont want to go over like i did with the other 2


----------



## tiggertea

well done u bean with the lack of stretchies! I got em in the insides of my legs and of course on the bump, they not too bad tho. i'm not everly worried bout em to be honest - they just another little part of me now :)

aw jade hun :hugs: didn't mean to make you even more impatient for bubs arrival :(


----------



## jms895

Debz, dont worry I been ranting all week :rofl:

Am getting impatient now but know when the time comes I will shit it!! :sick:

Need to go walk the dog to the shops cant be arsed


----------



## tiggertea

ul be fine - if i can get thru it anyone can! :lol:


----------



## jms895

Thanks Debz, I was ok but getting rather anxious and panicky about it now :(


----------



## tiggertea

I had that phase too just before the big event.... it's strange but as soon as it all starts you find yourself more excited than worried and ready to take whatever that few hours throws at you, coz you know at the end you'll have your little bub to make it all seem ok :hugs:


----------



## Lil_Gem_1989

hiya just to let u know, jayden was born on 11th march lol xx


----------



## jms895

Hi Lilgem congrats hun, hope your ok?

Thanks Debz.

Just walked dog to shops, was shut :dohh: so had to cart my fat ass off to other side of town for milk at other shop! Bloody hicks do my head in!! Was eating rolos and a freddo bar on way back though :blush:


----------



## aurora32

i see a congratz is due to lillysmum (debbie) little lucas was born earlier this evening post on main 3rd tri thread.

:hug::hug::hug:


----------



## mummymadness

well hello ladies have you missed me :) ?? .

Iam sat here grin on face over the moon , I havent long before iam off to bed im shattered but wanted to introduce Oscar https://i186.photobucket.com/albums/x260/kissmytouch/DSCF3333.jpg

He sleeps well and a joyas little man , The birth story was amazing sooo unreal and out of this world if i blinked i would of missed it myself .

Im sore now as after pains are getting me but bareing up .

I hear more babies are born who have i missed ??? . Congrats to you ladies who laboured same time as me . xxxxxxx .

p.s = Thank you to my text buddies and the lovely texts you sent , Allso sorry for the timing was a little over excited lol . x .


----------



## aurora32

Aww Jade, you will be fine hunn, just relax and keep in mind that at the end of what lays ahead you will have your little bundle, you will do great....:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## aurora32

Aww Gemma he is gorgeous, congrats hunn.


:hug::hug::hug:


----------



## jms895

Thanks Claire!! :hugs: I will try

Gemma awwwww your little man is soooo handsome and sweet! And well done you trooper with the quick birth, could not believe it when I woke up this morning did not expect that one :lol:

Well done you xxxx


----------



## mummymadness

Thanks hun , Im hoping to post birth story in the next couple of days it was a whirl wind but the most enjoyable labour iv had and sooo stress free , No macconium he wasnt back to back Cord no where near the neck .. I did 1 hour at Home and 1 hour at hospital then he was here still feels unreal lol .

NN ladies again a massive massive thanks to , Logie , Lolly , Rach , holly for the lovely messages :) . xxx .


----------



## jms895

Awww hun sounds great for you, so glad it was a good labour for you, and he didnt keep you waiting for long, see it was all worth it :D

:hugs: xx

Catch up soon xx


----------



## Lil_Gem_1989

jms895 said:


> Hi Lilgem congrats hun, hope your ok?

hi jms :D yeh im ok, rly sore tho. jayden was worth every minute of pain and i had quite a quick labour :) any signs that your lil one will be here soon? xx


----------



## aurora32

congrats hunn, on the arrival of your little man.


:hug::hug:


----------



## jms895

Lilgem, I hope he comes soon have had enough! Was really convinced he would be early, now I think late1 :hugs: thanks


----------



## Dani_b

evening all im back again 
pains gone


----------



## jms895

Bummer Dani, aint it so annoying!!??

I had no signs at all today other than hicks whilst walking the dog

Just been sat proper sobbing uncontrollably, :( feel fucking shit now, fat, swollen, ugly and achy, pissed off and sick of being a minger never gonna look nice again :(

Want baby to come


----------



## Dani_b

think i will walk DD to nursery tomorrow too see if that helps


----------



## aurora32

jms895 said:


> Bummer Dani, aint it so annoying!!??
> 
> I had no signs at all today other than hicks whilst walking the dog
> 
> Just been sat proper sobbing uncontrollably, :( feel fucking shit now, fat, swollen, ugly and achy, pissed off and sick of being a minger never gonna look nice again :(
> 
> Want baby to come

Awwww Jade :hugs::hugs::hugs: you dont look like a minger, its hormones and baby will be here soon and all of how you are feeling just now will all be forgotten hunn, but if it makes you feel better, rant away.


:hug::hug::hug::hug::hug::hug:


----------



## jms895

Thanks Claire, I just started sobbing and could not stop :( I feel pants and am a waddling fattie just feel awful now...

May go to bed and sleep it off....

Sorry I am a ranting warbler :hugs:

Was ok earlier, must be the hormones :dohh:

I really dont want to go overdue, know I have a week left yet but was sure bubs would be early! And I am massive already xx


----------



## Dani_b

NN all im going to try get some sleep


----------



## jms895

NN Dani xx


----------



## MummyCat

Hello lovelies!

Congrats to CrobsonRobson, LilGem, Debbie and Gemma (gorgeous pic btw!)!!! :wohoo:
Jade hun... :hugs: I know exactly how you feel.... the amount of cramps and pains etc I was having around 36/37 weeks I was certain this baby would have been here by 38 weeks latest... here I am with four days to go! *sigh*

I've come to the conclusion that as Mike and I are both EXTREMELY stubborn... this little monkey probably is too.... so we (baby and I ) had a nice chat this evening... and I've decided, that I do actually enjoy being pregnant (even with the cramps and niggles) and that should the baby decide it would like to stay put... well, that's fine by me! Baby was listening... as it was moving about at the time, so it certainly got the message... here's hoping a little reverse psychology will work on my unborn child! 

Sorry I can't hang about to chat, our pc is making a very funny noise and Mike wants me to shut it down... so I'll catch up in the morning! Fingers crossed a few more of you go! (Like Beth and Holly and Jade!!)

NN lovelies!

xx


----------



## jms895

Thanks Cath :hugs: hope your little bubba makes an appearance soon hun!

I am off to bed

Hugs to everyone xxxxx


----------



## lousielou

Morning :D Another beautiful day - is this going to be out last Monday before we irreversably become mummies...? Let's hope so eh? 

Big hugs to everyone who needs them :hug: :hugs: :hug: hugs: xx


----------



## katycam

Morning, its nice and foggy here at moment! 
Was going to have a nice lie in if i could but ive been told i have to give my brother a lift to work. Not happy.


----------



## lousielou

Huh, charming! Why can't he get a bus??


----------



## katycam

Cos hes lazy and a nob.
Ive just been told i have to take the dogs out too as my dad cant be bothered.
Ive been told to bedrest as much as possible and they still expect me to be their slave.
grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## Deb_baby

I thought pregnant persons weren't allowed to drive past a certain stage in pregnancy?! I'm annoyed from just after 7 last night I was getting strong pains every 10 minutes and the pains continued with it getting down to every 6-8 minutes and then they stopped just after 3!! Grr x


----------



## aurora32

Morning Girls,

How are you all doing this morning?

Any signs of any babies arriving today?


:hug::hug::hug:


----------



## katycam

Ive never been told im not allowed to drive but i try not to now. 

Just had a nice phone call from luke :) Hes been trying to get them to get him home as ive been ill and have to go back into hospital but apparantly because we arent married he isnt allowed. Load of pants.

Doesnt look like anyone is having there baby at the moment.

March Mummy was sent home last night, they have given her 48 hours to go on her own if not they will induce her.


----------



## KatienSam

morning!

hope everyone is bearing up ok... lots of pains and signs still for many of you i see, wont be long :D

going to be the warmest day of the year so far down here in the south today :happydance: cant wait for the summer, going for walks with baby!

xx


----------



## KatienSam

katy thats crap, shouldnt matter if your married, your having his baby surely thats enough of a commitment and reason for him to get home and look after you! fingers crossed they let him home soon :hugs:


----------



## katycam

KatienSam said:


> katy thats crap, shouldnt matter if your married, your having his baby surely thats enough of a commitment and reason for him to get home and look after you! fingers crossed they let him home soon :hugs:

thats what he said to them. the army dont do anything for the guys unless they are married. i think its awful they way they treat unmarried couples :(
he keeps saying not long to go now though, which makes me think he is home sooner than he told me. wishful thinking i expect.

the sun is out here at the moment. hope it stays warm all day:)
although ive got hospital at 3 so i'll be stuck inside.


----------



## KatienSam

ooo hopefully he will be home soon, when is he due back? its a few weeks after your due date isnt it?

xx


----------



## katycam

He told me 6th May :( but im praying its alot sooner.


----------



## lousielou

Aw, hope it's sooner too Katy :hugs:


----------



## Phoenix

Morning ladies.

70 pages since I last checked in...

Not sure if the message has gotten back here, but Holly's taking an enforced break, to try to focus on relaxing and waiting for the baby to arrive when it's ready.

It's enforced because I've blocked the site (at her request) in the router at home.:rofl:

Still no baby though.:hissy::hissy::hissy::hissy::hissy::hissy:


----------



## katycam

Hi Phoenix,

I was just thinking about Holly wondering if she if ok.
Send my love to her :)
Im sure baby will appear soon xxxx


----------



## beancounter

Can't you just get a marriage certificate over the internet? you can get doctorates over the internet, i get the emails all the time.. makes me wonder why I spent 4 years at clown university... I have a doctors appointment because I said the antibiotics made Finn unwell, So Finn has gone to bed for the first time in an effort to prove mama is nuts. Cheerrrsss Baba. 

Might go in the garden now.


----------



## lousielou

Aw Phoenix, send her our love...

Bean - that is typical! Yes, I think you can get marriage certificates online... I was looking a little while back because you can get special priviliges at certain hotels if you're honeymooners... Hee hee...


----------



## beancounter

ohh katy, I was told I would be able to drive a few weeks after my section, I told them that would be brill, because it would save thousands in driving lessons, but why would a baby removal give me the ability to drive??

Love to hollyx

Finn woken up now.

lol lou, thats like me having too many birthdays at a restaurant in oxford. They cottoned on eventually :blush:


----------



## Dani_b

morning all. om still here lol

no signs of baby yet but hoping the walk to nursery later with DD will do something (appart from making me waddle lol)


----------



## KatienSam

ooo i didnt realise phoenix was hollys OH ha ha (i saw something a while ago but didnt think about it until now! :dohh:)

katy i hope he is home alot sooner :D

bean - has Finn started his 3 week growth spurt? Ella seems to have decided to eat like a mad one and midwife said they have a growth spurt around 3 weeks so expect an unpredictable few days of eating and sleeping! Ella just seems to grow really quickly anyway lol she has had a 3 week long growth spurt lol

xx


----------



## jms895

I am still driving :) not stopping either....

Katy get your feet up if you been told!!

Morning Pip and Lucy!

Deb bummer about the pains, hope things start up soon!!


----------



## jms895

Hi Bean and Phoenix!!

Tell holly I am here on text if she wants me :)

Katy that marriage term is pants!!!!!!!!! :hissy:


----------



## jms895

Katie :hi: and Dani


----------



## katycam

aaah my headache is back!! im giong to cry at hospital today and refuse to leave until they make my baby come out!


----------



## jms895

:rofl: Katy, wont be long

F**k me i am in single digits now :shock:

Due next week!! :sick:


----------



## katycam

how likely is it that they will induce me if i ask?


----------



## jms895

Unlikely unless there is any medical reason to hun I am afraid :hugs: xx


----------



## jojo1974

hi all , hows everyone today ? i feel crap been up most of the night feling sick and bad heart burn :(


----------



## katycam

Well my blood pressure is high and they keep calling me back to hopsital as im ill so maybe there is a little hope. im going to see what they say.


----------



## KatienSam

if your bp is up and may need to induce you they would admit you first to see if its stress at home or medical, i was in for a couple of days and it didnt go down so they knew it was medical not stress, they wouldnt induce at my hospital unless your 39 weeks either!

xxx


----------



## katycam

Hopefully they admit me today, there is no harm in asking i guess? Im 39 weeks on Thurs anyway.


----------



## jms895

They may do then Katy depending on your BP etc?! xx


----------



## katycam

I can only hope, im just so fed up of feeling like crap and getting hot and dizzy all the time.
I think im going to munch on hot cross bun now :) having a craving for them!


----------



## tiggertea

hellloooooo ladies! :D

Gem - Oscar is SUCH a cutie! Can't wait to read you're super-quick-birth story! Honestly, I log off for 24hrs and come back to about a hundred new babies (ok, slight exaggeration! :rofl:)

Phoenix - I hope Holly didn't mind me texting last night blush: - just wanted to let her know I was thinkin of her :hugs:

:hug: to Jade, Katy Beth, jojo, dani and everyone else who's feeling like crap. Easy for me to say, i know, but try and stay positive girlies.... no matter how you go baby will be here soon - the finish line is in sight!


----------



## Phoenix

tiggertea said:


> Phoenix - I hope Holly didn't mind me texting last night blush: - just wanted to let her know I was thinkin of her :hugs:

That's quite alright.  She appreciates the well-wishing texts. It's the people asking "Any news?" or "The baby arrived yet?" that irritate her.

Neither of us slept very well last night, for various reasons. I don't think she managed to get comfortable for long, and I just had a restless night, probably in part because she was restless too. Back at work after being off thursday & friday last week though.

She had to go to the local drop-in clinic for her "39 week" appointment this morning, as her MW only goes to the surgery 1 day every fortnight. MW there was apparently not so nice, and didn't seem to care (or make a note) that she'd been feeling sick and that her BP was low. :dohh:


----------



## tiggertea

aw that won't have done her any good - having a bad appointment can be sooo disheartening. And after all the support she's had from her regular mw. 

Must be frustrating for *you *too.... I'm beginning to see how hard it actually does hit the men folk when we are upset/stressed/in pain etc.... if you're anything like my hubby that most definately IS the reason you couldn't settle last night - coz Holly wasn't having the best of nights.

I hope you both get some rest tonight and the appt doesn't bring you both down too much - just take comfort in the fact that you've everything thought through and planned, and when baby does decide to make an appearance, you're ready!

huge :hugs: to you both!


----------



## Phoenix

tiggertea said:


> aw that won't have done her any good - having a bad appointment can be sooo disheartening. And after all the support she's had from her regular mw.
> 
> Must be frustrating for *you *too.... I'm beginning to see how hard it actually does hit the men folk when we are upset/stressed/in pain etc.... if you're anything like my hubby that most definately IS the reason you couldn't settle last night - coz Holly wasn't having the best of nights.
> 
> I hope you both get some rest tonight and the appt doesn't bring you both down too much - just take comfort in the fact that you've everything thought through and planned, and when baby does decide to make an appearance, you're ready!
> 
> huge :hugs: to you both!

Yeah, we're trying to stay positive about it. The other upside is that her regular MW was unavailable to attend the birth from thursday through the whole weekend. By making it to today, we've significantly increased the chances of her being one of the ones who attend.

What also didn't help me with my tiredness was that I was up until 3.30 sunday morning reading Twilight (the book on which the film that came out around christmas was based). I couldn't put it down, and then ended up with only about 5 hours sleep. Right now, I think being woken up by a screaming baby every couple of hours would be bliss compared to how we're sleeping at the moment. :dohh:


----------



## tiggertea

hehehe 
gotta love a book that's hard to put down....

everything crossed (yup i'm tying myself in knots here!) that the regular mw gets to be there for the big event!

Baby screaming is actually easier to cope with than i ever imagined (and i LOVE my sleep!) :lol:


----------



## mummymadness

Hi ladies thought it pop in quickly while little man is asleep :) ...

First day he slept like a trooper then last night bad bad colic :( , Bless him he had his knees up to his chest crying.
I think i got him off about 2am and he went through till 6 this morning , He loves his food so doubt he will stay soo small very long , None of his clothes fit him at the moment lol.

Allso layla has come down with ear aches so been a bit hectic here , But every ones sleeping now :) .

m/w came today shes pleased all looks good :) ..

Any more babies ladies ???, A lot must be getting close now ? . Big hugs to you all . xxx .


----------



## lillysmum

hey everyone, hows you all doing this afternoon??


----------



## MummyCat

Hey everyone...

Congrats to all the new Mums... it's almost getting hard ot keep up!!
Phoenix, please send Holly our love and hope that she's doing okay, despite the lack of sleep and frustrating midwives! :( 

:hugs: to all who need them! My little monster is still hanging around... I'm off to the shops in a bit to get a few groceries in! Will chat again later!

xx


----------



## icculcaz

afternoooooooooooooooooon all :) congrats on the new arrivals :D hopefully rest of you will pop asap :)

:hugs: katy hope hosp goes ok :) (will txt ya in a bit once madams dun feedin as me mobiles in me pocket)

ello katie :) hows it goin?


----------



## lolly101

Hello everyone on this lovely sunny day!!! Me and mum have caught up on all the washing...3 loads!!!:rofl:

the Hv came this morning and my little lady is now 7lb!!! Go Becky!! She was most disgruntled having to be woken up to be stripped naked and weighed, so she had another bottle and went back to sleep!!!:rofl:

:hugs: to you all with those last few week niggles...so nearly there... I guess thats what makes it so hard...

MM I hope Oscar gets over his colic soon hun..its sooooo hard seeing them like that:hugs:


March Mummy is having contractions x fingers hun:hugs:

Katy you take it easy girl.....you are so close now you don't want your BP any higher:hugs:


----------



## jms895

:hugs: to March mummy!!

Hi Gemma, hope your ok and getting a bit of rest with the madness!

Lolly hope you are feeling better too!!

Debbie congrats hun

Debz, missed you again!! :dohh: I been to bed for an hour

Pnoenix please send hugs to Holly

I am eating another Curry as we speak :rofl:


----------



## jms895

Wooo another March baby, Amanda has had her little boy :dance: congrats!!


----------



## lolly101

I am better today thanks jade hun...my new antibiotics not making me feel sick:happydance: hope they work now!!!

Are you feeling better about yourself today??? You are not a minger you will be back to yourself soon hun...we will all be dieting together soon...I still have 2 stone to lose:cry:


----------



## jms895

Thanks Lolly :hugs: feel a bit better today thanks yes. Was a little hormonal I think! :dohh: Cant wait to get this weight off now :(
MW on Thurs for 39+1 week appointment, will it just be a normal one do you think?
I am gonna ask for a sweep if I get booked for a 40+1 appointment as my knees are now hurting and my back with the weight :(
Glad you changed your tablets hun :hugs: hope they kick in quick and clear it all up
Give rebecca a cuddle from me :D


----------



## lolly101

Glad you feeling better today hun..these last few weeks are soooooo hard...:hugs:

I would think it will just be measure bubs, your urine check, bp the usual...I have never made it to 39 weeks hun tho!!!:rofl: I would accentuate how much your knees are hurting too to make her more likely to induce you!!!

I will give Becky an extra cuddle from you!!!

not long now and you will be a knackered new Mum:hugs:


----------



## jms895

Thanks hun, I will mention the bad knees!!

Just posted a bump pic, do you reckon I am small? Took it in case its last one!!

God I am bored today but am refraining from any type of cleaning! :ignore:


----------



## icculcaz

wanna come n do the 2nd coat o gloss in my bathroom?


----------



## icculcaz

i think ya look a decent size!!!!! bump really low too :)


----------



## jms895

Do I eck!! :rofl:

Sick of painting mate.....

Got a period type cramp but its constant now, am sick of waiting want my little man, am so impatient!!

Hows you Caz? My turn for that plunger yet? Has it been rinsed?


----------



## jms895

Thanks Caz I cant believe the little bugger been fully engaged for 3 weeks and still not here!!


----------



## lolly101

Jade your bump lovely hun...oops Becky waking up..... so I can't help you with your glossing Caz hun!:rofl:


----------



## KatienSam

aww jade your bump isnt small at all its a lovely size, very low! thanks for the updates again, im just adding baby born and updating the number if i cant find the details lol, i will get details from birth story as and when they get chance to do them lol

wonder who will be the last march mum now!? loads of babies here, still quite a few to go!

ella had a nice sleep today, she didnt sleep too well last night because she had a blocked nose, she sneezed this morning and shot a HUGE boogy across the room so is making up for sleep today :rofl: she didnt cry all night though, she just kept waking up and talking to herself/her bunny, mummy and daddy didnt sleep though one of us had our head in her moses basket at all times last night lol

xxx


----------



## icculcaz

bah! i'll have t do it mesen tmz as i gotta take the kids to a party in an hour... shoot me.... its in a pub so i'll b haPPY enuff but madams bein a pain n avoiding this sleep thing as i gotta get her, blade n me ready plus make bottles etc.... aaargh!


jade plungers overused this weekend... its in t' sterilizer ... ready in half hour :) i'll fit u in after 9pm? lol (gotta call @ chippy after party)


----------



## jms895

Enjoy your party Caz :rofl:

Thanks Katie :D I reckon I will be the last march mummy!! :rofl: pissed off now!!

Nice story about the bogie! :lol: I got this to look forward to :lol:


----------



## babymama

jms895 said:


> I reckon I will be the last march mummy!! :rofl: pissed off now!!
> 
> 
> I'm still here too! 1 week till due date and no signs, cramps, nudges... nothing :cry:Click to expand...


----------



## tiggertea

birth story:

https://www.babyandbump.com/birth-a...-black-arrived-10-march-09-a.html#post1733392

:rofl: took me all day but i got there! 
WARNING: only read if you have a spare couple of hours (it's LOOOOOOONNNNNNNNNNGGGGGG!) and don't mind detail.... it's prob very boring but i put everything i could remember in there!


----------



## CountingDown

jms895 said:


> Thanks Caz I cant believe the little bugger been fully engaged for 3 weeks and still not here!!

Same for my little one, m/w said today that her head cannot get any lower except when I am in labour so why isnt she shifting!!! :hissy: (stubborn madam like her mum me thinks)


----------



## lousielou

I'm contemplating introducing myself to the April Mummies thread as I'm not convinced he's going to be here in March....


----------



## CountingDown

lousielou said:


> I'm contemplating introducing myself to the April Mummies thread as I'm not convinced he's going to be here in March....

Ha ha, think I might join you on that one, my next m/w appointment is booked for the 31st March and as I left m/w said ' see you in 2 weeks!!!'


----------



## KatienSam

there are still 2 full weeks in March, so fingers crossed you will all pop before April. come on babies!!!!

xxx


----------



## lousielou

Nah, he's too cosy in there!!


----------



## tiggertea

March :dust:!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Gemma Lou

I'm not due until May, but I find it interesting to see how everyone is doing....I am amazed that out of 37 babies there were only 7 which were late with the latest being 7 days! Considering they say you can expect to go up to 2 weeks late I think thats amazing. Hope all you new mums are enjoying your little bundles! x x x


----------



## lousielou

Haven't really got much to report, but this thread hasn't been updated in 2 hours and was almost on page 2!!!! Are we all off giving birth ladies??


----------



## jms895

Hi Gem Lou!
Counting down and Lucy- yes lets bugger off and join the Aprils thread!!

Nothing to report here other than i feel odd :shrug: weird if you know what I mean?

Lucy any news on your waters?


----------



## lousielou

Nope - nothing more! MW was completely unconcerned, said not to worry and not to think it was imminent... grrr.... How's your day been? :)


----------



## jojo1974

hi ladies , im happy and a little sad, im happy cause my sil ad her baby girl today and sad cause i want my BABY :(


----------



## Dani_b

evening all


----------



## lillysmum

hey girls, am trying to catch up with posts etc and searching for news on katieandbump, anyone heard anything from her??


----------



## lousielou

Nope, I've been keeping an eye out too....


----------



## Deb_baby

Hey everyone! I'm cacking it now OH is on his way up to aberdeen as his dentist is fitting in crowns and he's not back til wednesday night! I would love to have baby now but really want him there although if anything does happen with stayin in a house with his bro and sil least I have his sil to help me through. Wish baby would just come out now!!!!!!


----------



## jms895

Hello Dani Deb and Deb!

Lucy I am fine thanks, had a relaxing day, done my whole relaxation CD, had a kip, done some uni work, ate loads :D

Debbie no news on Katie, have you text her? How is Lucas? :D

Deb baby are you overdue now or due today?


----------



## jms895

Jojo congrats on becoming an auntie hun!!! You fancy joining April mums club with me and Lucy as we reckon we will still be here then!! :rofl:


----------



## Dani_b

well the walk to nursery didnt help budge this baby lol


----------



## jms895

I am getting some pains :D

And I feel weird

Shooting pains in my woohaa too!

Wish me luck Bet its bugger all again though.............


----------



## jojo1974

thanx jade carnt wait to go and see them :cloud9: i will join the april mummys lol i just no i will go over :(


----------



## jojo1974

iv been crampy and ad bad backache all afternoon bet it amounts to nowt :(


----------



## jms895

Did you go over with others Jojo, sorry you prob told me but baby brain has killed the information! :lol:

Ooohhh I want my baby!


----------



## jms895

Awww Jojo its so annoying isnt it!!?? I am same, every niggle and i think this is it now


----------



## Dani_b

wish my niggles would turn into something aswell


----------



## jms895

:lol: we are all so impatient arnt we!!


----------



## Dani_b

we sure are lol

ive ran out of liquid ofr the washing machine so i cant do any more :laundry: tonight. guess i should put my feet up then lol


----------



## jojo1974

yer went over by a week with both of them , this pregnancy though ive got 2 dates the 27th by the first scan and mothers day by the second , and everybody kept sayin your goin to go early even the bloody dr at hospital they dint even make me a follow up appointment lol so im gutted


----------



## jojo1974

were all frustrated lol my sil dint have a easy time of it baby was comin out with hands on head ouch , we must be mad wanting the pain lol


----------



## Dani_b

yea but we all know that the pain is a good thing


----------



## jojo1974

yer once you got baby in arms :cloud9:


----------



## jms895

Bring on the pain :lol:

Shit I dont know whats coming :rofl:


----------



## jojo1974

just seen on katycam profile on face book she got to spend the night in hospital , hope she ok :hugs:


----------



## jojo1974

well iv ad 2 jade so it carnt be that bad :rofl:


----------



## jms895

Yeah I saw that earlier, who is her text buddy? xx


----------



## jojo1974

iv got her num do you think she will av her phone switched on ?


----------



## MummyCat

Hello there....

How you all holding up? How are those pains Jade???

My Mum called again today (currently it's been everyday for the last 4 weeks!) She's calling from South Africa so have NO clue what their phone bill will look like! Probably cost more than they forked out for our wedding! hahaha! :rofl:

She said that if we have the baby tomorrow we'll have to call it Patrick or Patricia! haha... wonder if the luck of the Irish will be shining down on any of us tomorrow!! :)


----------



## MummyCat

oooh... hope Katy is okay! x


----------



## jojo1974

just ad a text back of her , there keeping her in for monitoring , ah bless her she says she hates it :hugs: xxxxxxx


----------



## jms895

Oooh its Saint patricks day tomorrow!!

Jojo you could text her and send love. When I was in hosp i had phone on all time.

Hi Cath, pains are dull period type and hicks, nothing regular though :( bow bloody boring!!

You ok?


----------



## jms895

Tell her we thinking of her and hope she is out soon, is it her BP?


----------



## jojo1974

its her haead aches there bothered about her bp is ok , just texted her back and gave her love from everyone xx


----------



## MummyCat

Ah, poor Katy... at least they're looking at her and she's not at home being made to drive people around! Thanks for the update Jojo! Please let her know we're thinking of her!

Ah Jade mate... I hope they develop into something more soon for ya! I can't believe your little man has been engaged for so long without things progressing! You still have 9 days till due date... so you have a good chance of being early and a March Mum!!!!

I'm okay thanks, in denial that labour will ever arrive so quite content with watching tv with hubby :) (I go through these phases...tomorrow I'll be the hell in as it's not arrived yet! hahaha) We're going for a walk in a bit to the post box to post his expenses.... hopefully it'll all help in the long run!!


----------



## jms895

Thanks Cath, enjoy your walk, or waddle if your like me.

I have got tightenings not so much pain, but weird crampy pains and shooting pains in my cervix area??!!

I am going for lunch tomorrow with my sister so he can wait!! :rofl:


----------



## jojo1974

ahhhhhh cath labour normally happens wen you least expect it to ,:hug: katy says thanxs she says its horrible on her own :hugs:


----------



## jojo1974

jade it would be typical for him to come tomorrow :rofl: , iv ad tightnings on and off all day , got back ache now , the joys


----------



## MummyCat

hahaha... yeah, tell baby you don't want him to come along until after your yummy lunch! Maybe that'll convince him to arrive early! :rofl:

Yeah those pains are frustrating especially when they just lead to nothing! (However I've been told by my MW that all those pains are working towards labour... so maybe it's your cervix prepping... hope so for you hun!) xxx


----------



## jms895

I know i want him to come but not whilst mum and dad are on holidays as my mum would be gutted, but I want him to come :rofl:

Thanks, poor Katy Its awful in hosp when everyone got their babies and you aint!


----------



## jms895

MummyCat said:


> hahaha... yeah, tell baby you don't want him to come along until after your yummy lunch! Maybe that'll convince him to arrive early! :rofl:
> 
> Yeah those pains are frustrating especially when they just lead to nothing! (However I've been told by my MW that all those pains are working towards labour... so maybe it's your cervix prepping... hope so for you hun!) xxx

Thanks, yes bring on the pain!!!!!!!

I better not have curry again, I had 5 in the last 8 days and baby will come out looking like Rhogan Josh and stinking of chicken bhuna!! :rofl:


----------



## MummyCat

Thanks Jojo... i told hubby that baby will decide to arrive when I'm not expecting it! I've been feeling really good today... so said to him... it aint happening soon... I feel too good! :) He's desperate for it to arrive now bless him! He's possibly more excited about it than me! hahaha


----------



## jojo1974

my sil started getting pains on friday nite she went labour ward and they sent her home saying she was in early labour and her cervix was only 1cm and look today she ad her little girl its all getting ready every little pain you get xx


----------



## jms895

Awww Cath bless him, my OH is absolutely shitting it :lol:


----------



## jms895

Jojo thats good to know :D


----------



## MummyCat

Of course... they're in sunny Antiga right now? Ah, hope that he waits till at least half their holday is through before arriving... that way it wont seem so long for them to be away from you!

:rofl: your poor baby... at least he'll be used to them if you eat them while you're breastfeeding! ;) - that's if you're planning on breastfeeding of course! (Don't just want to assume!)


----------



## jojo1974

my oh is driving me mad lol every little ache i get hes really excited lol and now his sis as ad baby hes like come on time for ours now lol wish it was that easy


----------



## jms895

Ahhhh Jojo, hope he dont have to wait long

Yes Cath I am going to BF, so better go steady on the garlic, poor baby :baby: :rofl: I love it though!! :rofl:


----------



## jojo1974

jade i know wen it comes to the real thing he will be omg lol iv asked my mum to come with us just incase he passes out :rofl:


----------



## HannahGraceee

look at all them march mummies and only 1 april mummy :rofl:


GOOD LUCK GIRLS :dust:


----------



## MummyCat

hahahaha...sorry, just can't get over the idea of baby with garlic breath thanks to breastmilk!! :rofl: 

Ah Jade... your OH may come into his own when little one arrives and Jojo I'm sure your OH will be perfectly fine! :) 

Right I'm going off for my walk now.... I'll check in before bed!! xx


----------



## jojo1974

hi hannah thanx for all the labour dust we all need it lol


----------



## jojo1974

you av a nice walk cath hope it gets things started , im goin to jump in the bath now will log on later to see how everyone is xxxx


----------



## MummyCat

Hi Hannah...

I actaully mentioned to hubby how bizarre it was that on the 15th Feb, we already had 7 March babies born.... but by the 15th March, you've only had 1 April baby! Ours seem to have in a bit of a hurry! No doubt you'll get a mad rush soon!

Labour dust to all of you too.... not long now till April!! xx


----------



## jms895

Catch up later Cath and Jojo x


----------



## jms895

Holly just text she is ok and still waiting like us :hugs:

She is having one of her feelings again so wonder if one of us is gonna go tonight/tomorrow??!!

:dust:


----------



## HannahGraceee

MummyCat said:


> Hi Hannah...
> 
> I actaully mentioned to hubby how bizarre it was that on the 15th Feb, we already had 7 March babies born.... but by the 15th March, you've only had 1 April baby! Ours seem to have in a bit of a hurry! No doubt you'll get a mad rush soon!
> 
> Labour dust to all of you too.... not long now till April!! xx

i know! 

We must have comfy wombs :) 

we think half the april mummies will go on the same day, and leave the april mummies thread completey empty :rofl: 

:dust: more dust


----------



## jms895

Thanks Hannah, I will pinch most of that dust whilst no one else is on here :D


----------



## jojo1974

hi all im back again ad a lovely soak in the bath , still got bad backache though :(


----------



## jojo1974

lol jade remember your out for dinner tomorow


----------



## jms895

Glad you had a nice soak Jojo hun :D

I am logging off now and gonna go bed.

Just stuffed myself with 2 bowls of sugar puffs!, watching rogue traders its piss funny!

NN x


----------



## jojo1974

nn jade hope you get a good nites kip xxxx


----------



## MummyCat

Hahaha...Get Jade stealing all the labour dust! :rofl: Hannah hun... we had the same feeling, about all the ladies going at once!... I think our rush was on Sat night we had about 4 ladies all going into or coming out of labour! 

Jade thanks for the update from Holly... I'm hoping for her sake that her funny feeling is about her this time! 

We've just been for our walk and I think this baby is just too happy where it is at the moment! So will see ya all tomorrow ;)


----------



## mummymadness

Evening ladies , Hope every ones well and getting close :) .

Sounds like Holly might go if her feeling holds up :) .

I hope you go real real soon Jade hun .

Oscar had me in stitches today, I was top and tailing him ready for his pjs :) , And he peed all over me ... And it all went up on my top on my hands lol lol Andy didnt even help just sat there and wet himself laughing cheeky so and so lol .

Andy took layla to Doctors this evening as she kept crying about her ears , That horrid could/cough she has had has given her an ear infection :( , So shes now got that bannana medicine , Can you remember that as a child ??? i loved it .

I hope every ones having a good night ? . xx .


----------



## MummyCat

Hello you....

Last time I chatted to you - I went to bed, and you had a baby :rofl: hahaha Hope little man is doing well... how funny about the top and tail situation! It's bound to happen to Andy too... so you'll get to laugh at him soon I'm sure! :rofl:

Yeah I really hope that Holly goes soon! Bless her! 

Poor Layla... hope she feels better soon! :hugs:


----------



## MummyCat

I'm signing off now... see you all in the morning! Sleep tight... sweet dreams! :hugs:


----------



## mummymadness

Lol Mummycat wasnt dead strange i remember talking to you feeling nothing un ordinary i was just generally whinging , Then bam all at once lol .
Maybe you was my good luck charm hun :) .

Sleep well hun . x .


----------



## LisaM

:hi: everyone. Well we are still in hospital at the moment, were about to be discharged yesterday but then found out I had group b strep at the time of delivery so now ruby has to be on antibiotics for the next 48 hours. She is absolutely fine and gorgeous, the antibiotics are just a precaution so hopefully we will be home by thursday. Haven't been able to read back on everything as I'm using my phone for this so just a big congratulations to everyone who have had their babies and lots of luck to those who are still waiting, it is sooooo worth it! XxxX


----------



## katycam

Morning everyone. I'm sat in bed in hospital bored.
Hope you are doing better than me!


----------



## Deb_baby

Morning everyone! I'm shattered :( been getting pains since just after 12 then at about 2 they got worse with some lovely sharpe pains shooting down my back and legs finally got to sleep just after 3 but now awake with these pains again its so sore to turn when in bed so I've had to get up hopefully it may be the start of something x


----------



## lousielou

Morning ladies - Katy, everything ok hun?

Deb - sounds promising...! :)


----------



## Deb_baby

Its just annoying I've been trying to time the pains but as soon as one finishes it starts off again so given up now! X


----------



## lousielou

Oooh, so they're really close...?


----------



## Deb_baby

Yeah my SIL just gave midwife at labour ward a call to see what to do and she said to take a paracetemol go for a bath and to go in when my waters break x


----------



## lousielou

Coooooool - yay!!! Am very excited for you :D xx


----------



## lousielou

well, it's a beautiful morning, so am off to try to make the most of it. Not sure what our plans are for the day, but am going to see if I can incorporate some walking into it somewhere! 

Lots of luck and labour dust ladies! :D xx


----------



## jms895

De hope this is it for you hun!!

Mummymadness - ahh bless Oscar weeing on you :rofl:

Katy bet you are bored, hope your ok?

Lisa nice to hear from you!!

Lucy enjoy your day!

I am going out for lunch today with my sister, and a bit of shopping


----------



## jms895

Congratulations to another March mummy - Mrs Keene who had her baby boy, thread in 3rd TRI XX


----------



## Phoenix

Gemma Lou said:


> I'm not due until May, but I find it interesting to see how everyone is doing....I am amazed that out of 37 babies there were only 7 which were late with the latest being 7 days! Considering they say you can expect to go up to 2 weeks late I think thats amazing. Hope all you new mums are enjoying your little bundles! x x x

Hmm. Interesting figures. Gives me a little hope that things might happen soon, considering we're 5 days past due already...


----------



## jms895

You never know Phoenix, today may be the day!! Just text Holly, her 'feeling' last night may have been right again, looks like Deb baby is in labour :)


----------



## LisaM

Phoenix said:


> Gemma Lou said:
> 
> 
> I'm not due until May, but I find it interesting to see how everyone is doing....I am amazed that out of 37 babies there were only 7 which were late with the latest being 7 days! Considering they say you can expect to go up to 2 weeks late I think thats amazing. Hope all you new mums are enjoying your little bundles! x x x
> 
> Hmm. Interesting figures. Gives me a little hope that things might happen soon, considering we're 5 days past due already...Click to expand...

 ii was 10 days over, does that make me the most overdue so far then? How is holly doing? I'm sure it will be soon x


----------



## jms895

:hi: Lisa!! xxx


----------



## Phoenix

LisaM said:


> How is holly doing? I'm sure it will be soon x

She's ok, just very ready for the baby to come now. :-/


----------



## LisaM

:hi: jade! Wish I could post a pic of Ruby from my phone to show everyone! How are you? Phoenix, I'm sure it will be anyday now.


----------



## Dani_b

morning all any news? im not catching up on all the missed pages from last night lol


----------



## tiggertea

soooooooo quiet in here!

good luck deb_baby! if the pains remain but waters don't go call the hosp again hun - not everyone's waters go on their own :hugs:

:hugs: and :dust: to everyone still waiting!

hopefully holly's feeling last night is for more than just deb_baby too! lets to the contraction dance and see if that helps (I'm feeling a little more bendy today so i can join in a little better! hehe) :happydance::yipee::dance::headspin::wohoo::loopy:=D&gt;\\:D/


----------



## mummymadness

Morning ladies :) .

Oscar slept lovely whoooooooooo , Bottle at 11 then we went up .. Woke at 3 for a bottle straight back off to sleep then he didnt wake up till 6am :) .

Deb baby good luck hun, Hope it happened for you over night .

I hope Holly goes soon, But i think her dates are different from scan dates based on LMP so maybe baby will come closer to due date by her scan wich is comming up :) .

Hows every one else ??? , Jade and mummycat i think you 2 are next lots of labour dust sprinklings :) . xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx .


----------



## Phoenix

mummymadness said:


> I hope Holly goes soon, But i think her dates are different from scan dates based on LMP so maybe baby will come closer to due date by her scan wich is comming up :)

Tomorrow, in fact.


----------



## mummymadness

ooooooo wow so tommorrow could be the day then , Good luck . xxxxx .


----------



## Phoenix

Or perhaps today...

Just got word from her that she's getting regular feelings for the last hour or so, like a tightening across the middle of the bump, and then slacken off again.

They're not going away when she moves, so definitely not BH, and given the hypnobirth stuff, where a lot of women don't realise they're in labour because the contractions are so mild, we're both thinking this could be something.

Please don't go texting her just yet though. I'm still at work, but we're going to see how things go in terms of whether I should be going home early.

:happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## aurora32

Afternoon Girlies and Phoenix,

How are we all doing today?

Hope this is it for Holly, labour vibes being sent in her direction...:hugs::hugs:

Good luck to Deb baby too....:hugs:

Oscar seems to have settled into a routine very well gemma wish Euan would do the same still a bit all over the place at the mo.

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: to all that need.


----------



## Deb_baby

Just back from hosp! Babys head is as low as it can get until it comes out and my cervix is at front of head instead of back so midwife said I'm ready to go but cervix is still a bit thick so she gave me a sweep. She also said the pains could just be my cervix stretching but she said that by her reckoning I should have the baby by friday at least, been told to take paracetemol, have a bath and lots of rest which I feel I need sooo tired x x


----------



## lousielou

Afternoon all :) I still have a snotty nose, but nothing much else is happening!! Am going to go for a nice splash about in my pool in a bit - how's everyone doing? :)


----------



## lousielou

Are you going to go to bed Deb? How are you feeling ? :hugs:


----------



## mummymadness

Ooooo i hope the sweep helps Deb hun :) .

Hope the pains progress to something for you and holly Phoenix , Best wishes for babys arrival :) .

Thanks Aurora hun , He seems in a good pattern of 3-4 hours feeding at the moment .. Hes only on a diddy amount of 40 mls thow bless him .
My nanna came today and said there no way hes 6lb 5 and i tend to aggree layla was 6lb and he looks smaller than her !! , Hes in tiny baby clothes up to 6lb and there still massive on him lol .
Hows lovely Euan today hun ?? .


----------



## Phoenix

Bah.

All seems to have stopped. :cry:

:hissy::hissy::hissy:


----------



## Deb_baby

I've had more paracetemol and was going to make lunch but only managed to make a cup a soup instead so now lying in bed going to watch a bit of my x files boxset then sleep for a bit but its so sunny house is roasting hot x


----------



## lousielou

I've been getting really hot flushes too Deb...

Sorry it's all eased off Phoenix - I was reading an article the other day though that suggested women who have a few practice runs often have smoother labours, as their body is more prepped...? Send our love to Shifter x


----------



## aurora32

mummymadness said:


> Ooooo i hope the sweep helps Deb hun :) .
> 
> Hope the pains progress to something for you and holly Phoenix , Best wishes for babys arrival :) .
> 
> Thanks Aurora hun , He seems in a good pattern of 3-4 hours feeding at the moment .. Hes only on a diddy amount of 40 mls thow bless him .
> My nanna came today and said there no way hes 6lb 5 and i tend to aggree layla was 6lb and he looks smaller than her !! , Hes in tiny baby clothes up to 6lb and there still massive on him lol .
> Hows lovely Euan today hun ?? .

He is doing not to bad thanks hunn, he will only take 60mls in one feeding mw thinks he should be on 90ml but his tummy just wont take it and i tend to agree with him as he is tiny too if he has any more than that he is sick not long after, nb clothes drown him.


:hug::hug::hug:


----------



## MummyCat

Hiya... 

Oooh Deb hun, hope that it kicks off again for you soon! Same goes for Holly and Andy, hope little one arrives soon! 

Gemma hun, thanks for the labour dust! I certainly need it! :)

Had a midwife appointment today, baby is fully engaged (she can only feel the nape of it's neck) and baby is in a good position! So looks promising! She's booked me in to the hospital on the 26th for a discussion about induction, but she hopes I wont need the appt (I hope so too!)

Hope the rest of you are ok! :hugs:

Going to bounce on my ball watching Tavistock cup (awesome golf tournament if any of you are interested in golf!)


----------



## KatienSam

MM - Ella is still in tiny baby clothes and they drown her she is now 7lb 2oz! she has to wear newborn sleepsuits tho as she has long legs lol. she is now 1ft 8in lol going to be taller than me in no time lol

phoenix - hopefully holly will get some more pains soon!! positive pains!!

all your babies take little milk, my little monster will take 4oz some feedings lol she looooves dinner


----------



## katycam

Im home :)


----------



## MummyCat

Welcome home Katy.... hope you're feeling okay!!!! xx


----------



## Dani_b

glad they have let you home katy


----------



## FierceAngel

just to let you know we have another march mummy in MarchMummy!

baby alfie is here!!1:happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Dani_b

congratulations


----------



## icculcaz

wooohooo!


heres somethin t make u giggle

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4FRMhHSKw3U


----------



## icculcaz

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dBkgCATMvRE&feature=related


----------



## Dani_b

are you bored caz


----------



## icculcaz

what gives ya that idea? :D


----------



## icculcaz

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6huFioObe6U&feature=related phwoar russell brand :p *drool*


----------



## Dani_b

something to do with the youtube links?


----------



## MummyCat

Congrats to March Mummy!!!

Okay, so I've been cramping badly with contractions since about 3:30pm. Didn't want to say anything cos they so often stop.... but they're still going and getting a bit stronger and closer together! I've still not officially started timing them because everytime i start timing contractions they stop.... however i'm going to have to start soon (they're roughly betwenn 5 and 7 min apart)... I am struggling to convince myself that this could be it! Think I'll be in denial for a bit longer!

To any of my facebook friends, please don't mention anything on my profile, we're already being bombarded with calls from friends and family so we're avoiding writing anything that will get people excited until baby actually arrives!

xxx


----------



## icculcaz

welll...... blAde started it.. he wanted to see the noses.. kinda spiralled :)


----------



## Dani_b

hope this is the real thing. my phone is switched on so feel free to text with updates if you want


----------



## jms895

Mummy cat me too! I have been leaking what appears to be fluid and after lunch went to asda and the pains were coming, constant back ache and tightenings. I think something is happening!! I was struggling in asda and tesco then on way back felt need to poo really bad and my god a clear out big time.

Constant back pain and tightenings are like 10 to 12 mins apart.

Good luck Deb baby and Cat!

Labour dust to us all!!! I have had enough now....

Hi to everyone else xx


----------



## MummyCat

bless him Caz!! :)

Ta Dani... thanks I hope I get to bother you later.... but chances are slim! ;)


----------



## MummyCat

Ah Jade... hope it's time for you hun!!! :hugs: xxx


----------



## icculcaz

oooh quick
https://www.askamum.co.uk/Shop/Search-Results/Mother--Baby-Awards/Search-Results/MB-Awards-2009/ sign up!


----------



## icculcaz

ooooh fingers xd 4 u2 :)


----------



## jms895

I really dont want to get my hopes up this time but I really hope this is it!!

Cath are yours still coming?

Congrats to March mummy Jo and good luck to Holly too xx


----------



## jms895

I am unsure if its real though as its not hurting that much :shrug:


----------



## jojo1974

whoooooooooooo wot av i missed lol , hope this is it for you cath and jade :happydance: not been feeling to great my self lol xxxx


----------



## MummyCat

Ta Caz and Jojo...

Yeah Jade hun, they're still coming... i know how you feel... don't want to believe it, but I've changed positions a number of times, and they've not stopped! So who knows!!

I'll probably be back on tomorrow cursing this child that cries wolf! :rofl:


----------



## jms895

Hi Jojo, any signs for you?

Right the last pains were 18 mins apart so waiting to see if I get another or if it tails off. Can contractions start irregular? Its the back ache thats convincing me and the leaking.....


----------



## icculcaz

*labour dust *


come on babies!


----------



## jms895

Awww Cath really hope this is it for you hun 

Is it painful for you or just crampy?


----------



## icculcaz

yup irregulars normal :) 

do do do the contraction daaaaaaaaaaaance!


----------



## tiggertea

ooooooh ladies! fingers crossed the pains keep comin! :happydance:

jade - remember what i was like just over a week ago? pains didnt seem that bad at all in the beginning - woooo! :dust: :friends:

cath - good luck hun! :dust:


----------



## jojo1974

iv ad loads of clear jelly stuff (sorry tmi ) and constant back ache with period pains , yes they can start of irregular whooooo so excited for you both


----------



## Dani_b

okies look forward to a text ot 2 lol


----------



## jms895

Yes Debz I remember, cant convince myself yet though wont believe it till I get a big sign!! :rofl:


----------



## jms895

Ooooh Jojo :dust: you too hun xx


----------



## jojo1974

sending loads of labour :dust::happydance:


----------



## jms895

icculcaz said:


> yup irregulars normal :)
> 
> do do do the contraction daaaaaaaaaaaance!

Cant be arsed!! Been walking (waddling and dripping) round asda and tesco for 2 hours! :rofl:

Surely its not wee i am leaking its clear and mixed with white stuff....


----------



## jojo1974

i was like this yesterday so im not conviced its anything :(


----------



## jms895

Just ate 2 cream cakes to calm the excitement that 3 of us may be in early labour :rofl:


----------



## tiggertea

ooooh sounds promising hun - everything crossed your wee man's on his way! xx

contraction dance::happydance::shrug::dance::wacko::yipee::headspin::tease::wohoo::loopy:=D&gt;\\:D/


----------



## Dani_b

ive just been told to try castor oil.... i though that just gave you a bad belly?... am not goingt to try iy would rather baby was late


----------



## jms895

OH is nervous :rofl:

I am not as I reckon baby is teasin me again


----------



## jms895

Dani castor oil will just give you a big bout of the shits which in turn can sometimes cause labour and contractions xx


----------



## icculcaz

dont do caster oil..... its vile n doesnt work


----------



## tiggertea

Dani_b said:


> ive just been told to try castor oil.... i though that just gave you a bad belly?... am not goingt to try iy would rather baby was late

apparently the castor oil encourages bowels to move (very quickly) which in turn can set off contractions....


----------



## tiggertea

lol, what jade said!


----------



## Dani_b

dont thinki fancy spending all night on the loo. think i will stick too my curry later and depending on how my hips are might let OH ge some :sex: if it will help baby out


----------



## jms895

Great minds think alike :D

:rofl:


----------



## jojo1974

erghhhhhh it castor oil sounds disgusting :sick:


----------



## lousielou

Don't do castor oil! You can get chronically dehydrated because it clears everything out, and it can make you really poorly - MummyMadness did it with her last labour, and she really regretted it!

Woohoo ladies - it's all go again tonight! Jade, how long has it been now hun? :)


----------



## jms895

Dani that sounds like a better idea :lol:

I should bounce on ball or walk but I am shattered and really cant be arsed..... may go to sleep a bit....


----------



## jms895

Leaking since last night/this morning Lucy and pains and cramps/tightenings since about 3 ish xx


----------



## Dani_b

ok plan of action.....curry, waddle and depending on hips :sex: lol


----------



## jms895

Sounds good Dani!! Good luck xx


----------



## jms895

Any news on Katienbump?


----------



## jojo1974

good luck girls im off to see sil and there little baby :cloud9: i no im going to be jelouse :( i want mine :cry:, will log on later to see how you all are xxxxx:hugs:


----------



## jms895

Catch up later Jojo, enjoy your cuddles with bubba xx


----------



## lousielou

Night Jo x


----------



## lousielou

I'm really frickin' hot again... have all the wondows open and am sitting here in my underwear!!


----------



## Dani_b

im cold


----------



## jms895

I had a good sweat on this morning whilst hoovering, it was awful, am ok now though..

Anyway, gonna log off, try to sleep and catch up with you all later

Labour :dust: to everyone xx


----------



## tiggertea

nn jojo! 

well ladies i'm off again v. soon - visitors coming tonight again and i'd need to do some entertaining..... i'll try and pop back to check on all you niggly ladies!

jade and cath: text if there's any news with you! hehehe :dust:


----------



## icculcaz

lou swap? im frozen...


----------



## lousielou

Nah, ta but it's an excuse to eat icecream!! :rofl:


----------



## tiggertea

mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm ice cream!

right - i'm off. good luck ladies! :hugs:


----------



## lousielou

Me too, will try to pop back later :) xx


----------



## MummyCat

Sorry for delay...

:hi: Debz!!

Jade, yeah they're painful and still 7 minutes apart for between 50sec - 70 sec. They kinda take my breath away but still able to talk through them. I'd say more painful that period pains, but I don't feel they've increased enough for me to put on my tens machine yet! 

Oh and the constant feeling like I need the loo! 

Will keep you updated xxx


----------



## icculcaz

nite missuz :)


----------



## tiggertea

oooooh cath! :hugs: so excited for you!!!

right - DEFINATELY away this time - missy has her daddy wrapped round her wee finger already and he won't put her down to sleep coz she whines when he does... eeeeevil mummy must go intervene before the visitors arrive! :rofl:


----------



## aurora32

Ohhh Cath, Hope that this is it for you hunn, everything crossed for you hunn and lots of labour dust heading your way.


:hug::hug::hug::hug:


----------



## lousielou

Yay Cath- good luck! :)


----------



## MummyCat

Thanks guys!

Update for you.... no real news, contractions have still been 6-7 min apart and roughly the same degree of pain! We've just gone for a walk to try and help stuff along and I'm now going to soak in the bath for a bit as I'm a little tired!

I'd love for this to kick off into the real thing.... just need those pains to escalate! ;) Sadist... I know :)

Hope things are progressing for Jade, Holly and Jojo too! And anyone else that's got signs! :hugs:


----------



## Deb_baby

Hmm , I did everything midwife told me too woke up with a really big pain and now I can still feel tightening but not bad pain as was with the rest this morning x


----------



## jojo1974

nothing happening ere :( still got period like cramps backache eased off a bit now iv just ad a long soak in bath and feel shattered now xxx


----------



## jojo1974

deb you could be in slow labour x


----------



## MummyCat

Heya... yeah Deb, it could pick up soon! Will keep fingers crossed for you!

Hope you're okay Jojo... I'm off to bed now! Bath was great and still contracting, but it's not getting worse at the moment! Think my body must need more time or the loss of a plug perhaps :) We'll see... everytime I go to sleep the pains go away... I'm expecting the same to happen tonight!

See ya in the morning! :hugs:


----------



## Wobbles

38 babiessssssssss 

:shock:

Im well pissed :rofl:


----------



## jms895

Just woke up been in bed since 8, pains have stopped as usual :(

Am pissed off!!

Cath how you getting on?


----------



## Wobbles

Lets me pissed off together

I went to bed last night in a major HUMP! lol I almost felt depressed!


----------



## jms895

I thought it was it earlier, contracting in fooking asda so came home needing a 'poo' feeling, had a clear out, they were coming 10-15 mins and had a leaking of water, now fook all am pissed off!!!!

How you Wobbles, any progress?

Katie - update for thread - Katienbump,Marchmummy and Katiebeth had babies xx


----------



## Wobbles

Same as you - had loads of signs then a big fat nout!

Today I've felt *funny* and most of the day pains shooting through my ass cheeks/back lol Ive got pains under bump now and back but Im ignoring it whist I can tolerate the pain. Fedup of the hopes.

And my washing machine broke so Im double pissed off :dohh:


----------



## porkpie1981

Well girls that me up and waiting on the water heating. I cat believe that that my lo will be here today. Im so nervous about the c section and hoping that all goes ok

God i can wait to get rid of these cankles and numbness in my hands:happydance:


----------



## lousielou

Good luck today porkpie! :) xx


----------



## MummyCat

Good Luck PorkPie! 

Hey Lucy, Jade and Wobbles! Hope you're all okay! I went to bed with pains and woke up with very few! They're picking up again now... so we'll see where it goes! 

Labour dust to all those who need it!!! xx


----------



## Logiebear

Labour dust to all who still need it! Come on those March babies! Wonder who will an April baby lol


----------



## tiggertea

good luck today pp! :hugs:

howz everyone else this morning? :dust::dust::dust:


----------



## aurora32

Morning Girls,

How are you all doing today, any signs of any babies arriving today?


Good Luck PP, made a GL thread on third tri for her too.

:hugs::hugs::hugs: :hugs:to all that need

and labour dust to all you mummies still waiting 

:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


:hug::hug::hug:


----------



## katycam

Good luck porkpie :)

I think i will end up an april mummy :(


----------



## jojo1974

hi all , think i will be a april mum 2 :(


----------



## katycam

i was so convinced this baby was going to be here by now, but im starting to think he wont ever arrive! :(


----------



## jojo1974

thats how iv been katy even the drs at the hospital said i wouldnt go full term :( how wrong are they lol i keep getting all the signs hes comin then nothing happens :(


----------



## tiggertea

hopefully something will happen for you ladies soon :hugs:


----------



## katycam

im feeling like crap today too :( at least im at home rather than hospital though.
midwife said he is 2/5 engaged now which is good but i reckon hes stuck!


----------



## jojo1974

ahhhhhhhhh :hugs: at least your home


----------



## jojo1974

i keep thinkin mines stuck lol


----------



## tiggertea

where's caz with that plunger?! :winkwink:


----------



## jms895

Morning ladies!!

Up today with no pains - ZILCH!!! Fooking pissed right off now

I am gonna have a relaxing steady day today see if that helps

Good luck Mummycat hope they start up again

Good luck PP on the section xx

Others - how you doing?


----------



## aurora32

Morning Debz, hows Abbie doing?

:hugs::hugs::hugs: Katy and Jojo hope your little ones out in an appearance soon, and hope you feel better soon Katy.


:hug::hug:


----------



## tiggertea

:hugs: jade, relaxing day sounds like a plan!

:wave: claire, Abbie's good - getting restless in time for her next feed right now, but overall, doing well! Howz little Euan?


----------



## jms895

Hope your little bundles are ok Claire and Debz? :cloud9:


----------



## aurora32

tiggertea said:


> :hugs: jade, relaxing day sounds like a plan!
> 
> :wave: claire, Abbie's good - getting restless in time for her next feed right now, but overall, doing well! Howz little Euan?

He was up 3 times in the night last feed was 6.30 and at moment he is still in the land of slumber wish he'd do that overnight, but on the whole he is very good, guarantee if i make a cuppa he will wake up though can smell the tea that one, lol.

Hope your lo puts in an appearance soon jade.....:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Dani_b

morning all

good luck for c section pp

cath hpe the pain pick up again


----------



## jms895

Morning Dani :hi:


----------



## Wobbles

jms895 said:


> Morning ladies!!
> 
> Up today with no pains - ZILCH!!! Fooking pissed right off now
> 
> I am gonna have a relaxing steady day today see if that helps
> 
> Good luck Mummycat hope they start up again
> 
> Good luck PP on the section xx
> 
> Others - how you doing?

Reverse yet same outcome so Im really fooked off

Pains got so bad I got up out of bed at 4am and lay on couch thought I'd wake OH if things got worse - I dozed on and off up a couple of times with pains ...they woke me ffs

10.30am and f all apart from eyes rolling in head because of being so uncomfy all damn night.

Lets get a swearing thread :rofl:


----------



## jms895

Wobbles I feel your pain!! I have been on the loo again having bigger shits in my life than ever - sorry TMI!! Surely he is on his bloody way!??? He has been fully engaged 3 freaking weeks and I am walking like I have been shagged all night...... fat chance of that!!! :lol:

COME ON BABIES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


I reckon you will have yours before 40 weeks!! :hugs:


----------



## Dani_b

can i have mine before 40 weeks too please.. only 4 days to go


----------



## jms895

Oh yeah you two due same day arnt ya! :lol: and me 3 days after, lets get all threee of the buggers out today!!

Caz where is that plunger!!!!!!!!!!!!??????????


----------



## Wobbles

I didn't think the amount I've shit out was possible last couple of days :shock: :lol:

I meant I still have all the pains I feel like CRAP but nothing is coming of it I'd be 'ok' if it wasn't for the fact pains were so bad they woke me up.

Shagged snail is how I describe my walking right now :rofl:

I hope you don't get through the day ...in the nicest way that is!! Lets get your baby evicted first :hugs:


----------



## Phoenix

jms895 said:


> Morning ladies!!
> 
> Up today with no pains - ZILCH!!! Fooking pissed right off now
> 
> I am gonna have a relaxing steady day today see if that helps
> 
> Good luck Mummycat hope they start up again
> 
> Good luck PP on the section xx
> 
> Others - how you doing?

Holly's exactly the same. Signs that things might have been happening pretty much all day yesterday, but then nothing overnight, and nothing so far this morning.

We were both in a right grump this morning as I had to drag my arse off to work. :hissy:


----------



## Dani_b

yea im a mothers day mummy too if she decides to come out on time.

im off now need to get DD sorted as OH has already taken DS out as he needed to use the walk in showe at MIL. really be nappy explosion so got lots of :laundry: to do


----------



## jms895

Thanks :hugs: but I will wait my turn for you and Dani to go first :flower:
I have the car to clean out it looks like a bomb has hit it :rofl:
I dont mind the pains as long as its doing something too but i bet they aint!
MW tomorrow but I bet she wont take a look!
Labour :dust: to everyone today x


----------



## jms895

Phoenix :hugs: its so frustrating when you are so excited and ready for it. I wasnt even nervous yesterday when I thought it was starting, I was so ready and now - nothing!!

Bless her, give her a hug later after work

xx


----------



## jms895

Catch up late Dani xx


----------



## Phoenix

Holly was suggesting this morning that we could well be in for the long haul.

On the upside, that's no more than a month away. On the down side, that's a whole frigging month! :cry::cry:


----------



## jms895

Phoenix, she wont have to wait that long, a week max I think which in the grand scheme of it, aint that long!! Enjoy your time together while you can :hugs:
Get her some more curry :rofl:


----------



## tiggertea

hehe, i know where you're coming from claire..... smells the kettle boiling! :lol:
Abbie's mostly managing 4 hrs between feeds day and night so i can't really complain. Has a little unsettled time around midnight but aside from that she's pretty good with her timing! :cloud9:

Phoenix - send holly some hugs from us! hopefully not long now!

wish there was something i could say to help you all along, but i know words won't make you feel better about still waiting :( 
:hugs: tho


----------



## katycam

ive just brought a jar of super hot jalepenos to munch on :) wonder if they will help!?
im up for trying anything right now to get him moving!


----------



## mummymadness

Morning ladies and Phoenix :) ...

Sorry i have been quiet , Oscar has one good nights kip then one night up all night lol cheeky monkey he is just wakes up ims till shattered then gives me his little i carnt do anything wrong angel face lol .

He had his first bath at home last night , I expected tears and upset but he loved it :) he seemed soooo happy with water around him .
As its warm and i need some air (Startng to feel a little clostrophobic) , I am going to take layla back to school today (She hasnt been this week lol) and take Oscar in his Pram whooooo get to use the pram.

How is every one today ??? . Wobbs Holly and Jade i really hope something starts real soon i know that 39 week stage is awfulll :( i think 39 weeks is the worse week out of the whole 40 ... So plenty of lucky labour dust to you all .

Cath i see isnt online any news ??? , Really hope your in now giving birth hun . xxxxx .


----------



## tiggertea

haven't heard from Cath, assuming she's still hanging on since there's been no word....

MW just been and Abbie has put on weight again! :happydance: back up to 7lb2 
doesn't surprise me - she has quite the appetite!!! 
oh, and she piddled all over the scales.... again! :rofl: that's her party trick me thinks!


----------



## lolly101

Hello!!!

Well I manage to get on here every other day now!!:rofl:

MM I know what you mean about being claustrophobic...Des took me to school with Dan this morning to get me out...Was so nice to be in the real world!!! Am so getting in the car next Monday to take Dan myself!!! We are going to the Beetle Drive at school Friday night too, Dan sooo wanted to go bless him!!! I have had strict instructions to make sure I take Becky with me next time!!!(She stayed at home with Grandma today!!!)
How is Oscars colic??? Had it settled down now???

:hugs: to you and Holly Phoenix.... we all understand how frustrated she is...not long now, at least the practise contractions have started, the real ones be very soon I'm sure.

Katycam hope the jalpenos work hun....:hugs:


----------



## icculcaz

im ere :) sorry had t replace it as it had worn out...... :rofl:

what i miss? madams a permanent arm feature so cant get much dun as soon as she goes down she wakes. grr... she spent most of the night squeaking as needed a poo and finally exploded at 5am...which was nice.. so mummys a lil tired. the 2 hour apart feeds are a pain in the arse.. wouldnt mind but she's on plus milk and it makes no difference! atm shes taking between 3 n 4oz every 2 hours n is currently 9lbs3oz :) just wish she'd go at least 3h between feeds!
 



Attached Files:







plunger.jpeg
File size: 1.9 KB
Views: 18


----------



## aurora32

icculcaz said:


> im ere :) sorry had t replace it as it had worn out...... :rofl:
> 
> what i miss? madams a permanent arm feature so cant get much dun as soon as she goes down she wakes. grr... she spent most of the night squeaking as needed a poo and finally exploded at 5am...which was nice.. so mummys a lil tired. the 2 hour apart feeds are a pain in the arse.. wouldnt mind but she's on plus milk and it makes no difference! atm shes taking between 3 n 4oz every 2 hours n is currently 9lbs3oz :) just wish she'd go at least 3h between feeds!

Know that feeling Caz Euan on CnG stage2 as a hungry horris but can only manage 2 to 2 oz and at night is up every 2 hours and yet during the day he hours can go 4 hours between, little monkey. So i need match sticks just now


----------



## icculcaz

scars on cng st2 aswell... but is slightly better on a night... feeds are usually 10:30 / 11pm ish, 1.30am, 4:30am n next ones when disturbed as daddy / blade are usually in n outta bedroom after 6am. only time madam goes 4hr between feeds is when we out n about in the car....


----------



## aurora32

Think Euan's body clock wrong way round up more through the night and sleeps most of the day.


----------



## MummyCat

Ello's...

:hugs: to Wobbles, Jade, Dani and of course Holly!! Hope they little monkies arrive soon!

I'm still hanging in there... still getting contractions, but nothing to jump up and down about! Been busying myself cleaning and bouncing on ball :) Going to have a bit of food and then a walk probably! Hopefully that will help!

If anything major happens (or even something slightly exciting!!) will pop online or text in to let you know... so if you hear nothing.... you can just assume that I'm still waiting for this stubborn child of mine ;)

Have a lovely afternoon everyone! xxx


----------



## aurora32

MummyCat said:


> Ello's...
> 
> :hugs: to Wobbles, Jade, Dani and of course Holly!! Hope they little monkies arrive soon!
> 
> I'm still hanging in there... still getting contractions, but nothing to jump up and down about! Been busying myself cleaning and bouncing on ball :) Going to have a bit of food and then a walk probably! Hopefully that will help!
> 
> If anything major happens (or even something slightly exciting!!) will pop online or text in to let you know... so if you hear nothing.... you can just assume that I'm still waiting for this stubborn child of mine ;)
> 
> Have a lovely afternoon everyone! xxx

Not wanting to wish pain on you Cath, but i hope those contractions intensify and speed up shortly for you hunn.

Labour dust and vibes being sent in your direction.

:hug::hug::hug::hug:


----------



## lousielou

Lots of labour dust ladies! How's everyone doing...?


----------



## shimmyshimmy

Mummy madness, congratulations to you.
xxx


----------



## Beth_18

good luck ladies x x x


----------



## jms895

Hi Lolly, Caz, Claire, Gemma and Debz

My there are more mummies than preggers people now :(

Awww glad all babies are doing well and Abbie piddled on the scales and scarlet had her pooh! :rofl:

I am eating garlic chicken and rice it must have 10 cloves in it. God I will have gut rot tomorrow

Hope Cath is contracting nicely!!

Hope the peppers work Katy :)


----------



## jms895

Hi Shimmy beth and Lousielou :hi:


----------



## tiggertea

the pringle effect (pop!) will hit you soon Jade :hugs:


----------



## jms895

Thanks.

Just cleaned the bathroom, bedroom and dusted hall way and done 2 loads washing

Was supposed to be taking it steady but cant help it :D

Dog puked up on my sofa and nice clean throws!! They now need washing....again!!


----------



## aurora32

Awww Jade you will be a mummy very soon, all this waiting must be driving you mad, i know how i felt and i wasnt due til this friday coming, just wanted it over cos of all the pains etc.

it will happen when you least expect it too.

Labour Dust in large amounts coming your way hun......:)


:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## jms895

Thanks Claire hun your an angel :hugs:

I may go out in the sun and walk the dog cheer me up and see if bubs will come out to play :lol:


----------



## aurora32

jms895 said:


> Thanks Claire hun your an angel :hugs:
> 
> I may go out in the sun and walk the dog cheer me up and see if bubs will come out to play :lol:

Sounds like a plan, sun not out here its cloudy and cold, hope the sun maybe sets something off for you hunn.


:hug::hug::hug:


----------



## katycam

yummy yummy just had pizza hut buffet :) feel huuuuge now!
got alot of pressure down low, like hes gunna fall out, but no pains or anything.
i bet im the last one to go.... :(


----------



## tiggertea

so much for a nice relaxing day jade! :winkwink:
take the afternoon to relax (or walk the doggies!)

it's a beautiful day here too so considering a little walk myself - gotta start somewhere... feeling a little more like myself the past couple of days so reckon i could manage a dander with the pram! :yipee:

ooooooh - i was sooooo pleased today - i tried on one of my fave pre-preg skirts and it *almost* zipped right up! :happydance: considering i haven't done anything to lose any extra flub yet, i'm pretty pleased!


----------



## lousielou

Was having a lovely afternoon nap when some annoying little man woke me up trying to sell me pegs and ironing board covers. "Is your mummy home...?" He asked - err... WTF??


----------



## mummymadness

Yayyy the pringle affect will hit soon again ladies you watch you will all go at once :) .

Oscar loved the fresh air today :) , All the teachers and mummys were having a nosey .

Had tonnes of visitors, Oscar allready has 8 new tiny baby outfits 2 teddys and 2 sets of booties lol .. Spoilt little man .

Lashings of sprinkles of labour dust for you girlies :) .

Colic seems to be ok today thanks Lolly hun , He had his knees up allot last night with high pitched screaming but allot better today.
Carnt wait for his weigh in Friday .
Hows little rebecca today hun ? .

glad the weigh in went great Debz hun :) .

Euan sounds like hes loving his food Auora hun :) . xxxx .


----------



## tiggertea

lousielou said:


> Was having a lovely afternoon nap when some annoying little man woke me up trying to sell me pegs and ironing board covers. "Is your mummy home...?" He asked - err... WTF??

:rofl: sorry hun, not laughing at the fact you were wakened, but @ the "is your mummy home?" thing - thought i was the only one got questions like that, then disapproving looks when i say I'm the "lady of the house" :rofl:


----------



## lousielou

I know - I dont think I look my age, but FFS I'm 9 months pregnant which you'd think wold be a bit of a clue!!


----------



## tiggertea

lol you'd have thought so.... perhaps he was a severely near-sighted peg and ironing board cover salesman and didn't notice? :lol:


right, i REALLY need to get the announcement with foto bits of my cards done.... have soooo many pressies to say thank you for already :shock:


----------



## icculcaz

i still havent done mine yet... oops. lol


----------



## katycam

i wasnt ever going to do any!


----------



## beancounter

lousielou said:


> Was having a lovely afternoon nap when some annoying little man woke me up trying to sell me pegs and ironing board covers. "Is your mummy home...?" He asked - err... WTF??

LOL! I was at the paediatric clinic yesterday and OH went off with Finn while I was at reception and this guy started talking to me like I was a little kiddie! Good grief man, I'm 31. one wonders if they can see.


just popped on to congra-rat-ulate those that have dropped their sprogs....


----------



## jojo1974

hi all hows everyone doing ? i feel really strange today hope its a sign :)


----------



## icculcaz

hellooooooooo bean :D my hv team talk to me like that.... i think theyre used tothe 14year olds...


----------



## tiggertea

think thats them ready for print.... if i've gotten the dimensions rite.... :blush:

miss abbie demanding cuddles has held me back a little!! :cloud9:

howz everyone?


----------



## icculcaz

im eating cake :D


----------



## Dani_b

evening all
ooo cake yummy. i have fed the kids and done lots of washing today but have ran out of drying space now.
once kids arein bed think i will have to do some more cleaning up as the place is a complete mess.

nothing to report on the baby side of things


----------



## jms895

lousielou said:


> I know - I dont think I look my age, but FFS I'm 9 months pregnant which you'd think wold be a bit of a clue!!

:rofl: what a twat! :rofl:

Sorry that made me laugh, stoopid man


----------



## icculcaz

means nowt round ere.......


----------



## jms895

Debz congrats on the skirt fitting!

Caz, hellooooooooo I want cake

Dani and Jojo :dust:

Katy I want pizza now!!

Been busy busy all day, sat and twiddled my nipples earlier for half hour and tried the pressure points for acu pressure, which are the web bits in between finger and thumbs, 4 points up from ankle and roof of mouth!! Had some more rasp tea and clary sage bath coming up. Persudaded other half to maybe have some fun tonight..... bear in mind we not had sex in about 5 weeks!! He thinks it will hurt the baby :dohh: told him I am fooking desperate and its not fair as he had blow jobs selfish git
Will ask my friend for some reflexology at the weekend as she is the MW who is qualified and if the community MW dont give me a sweep at 40+1 my best mate (the MW) will do it for me!

Well thats my plan :rofl:

Come on baby!!!!!


----------



## jms895

Cant possible eat anymore garlic or curry as I will puke!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Do you think its worth me fetching some pineapples :rofl: and has it got to be the actual fruit (which I hate!!) or the juice?


----------



## icculcaz

fruit i guess.......

i think caine's well cumfy there m8y.... you will need dynamite...


----------



## jms895

:rofl: I got dynamite chilli :D


----------



## icculcaz

worth a go :)


----------



## Deb_baby

All of my pains have stopped now!! Absolutely gutted even went for a long walk today and went to focus and morrisons still zilch!! Hmm any ideas ladies? X


----------



## icculcaz

sum o jades chilli??????????????????


im pondering a bath atm.... so tired n achey atm, it may wake me up


----------



## jms895

Enjoy your bath Caz! Get that plunger rinsed for Deb whilst ya there!

Deb :hugs: walk, sex, curry, pineapple, acupressure on your hands, ankles, twiddle your nipples


----------



## jojo1974

hi all :hi:


----------



## Dani_b

iveh ad my tea had a big plate of chips with curry ketchup lol.
got donuts defrosting for later


----------



## jojo1974

im being lazy its chippy tonight ere lol


----------



## Dani_b

lol. i would of gone chippy but kids are in bed and OH is out


----------



## jojo1974

very quiet on ere


----------



## Dani_b

maybe everyone is busy bouncing on thier birthing balls?


----------



## jojo1974

yer lol thats one thing i havent got :(


----------



## jms895

Hi ladies, just walked up to post box and round block with the dog, OMG these hicks are bad!! it was constant the whole way round. Bad period cramps. Bring on the pain!! Then you sit down and it bloody stops :(

Hows you two? You making me want chips!


----------



## Dani_b

i havent got a ball either.

go get come chips you know you want too lol

im good. get tightenings when i stand up and walk but they go when i sit down. im not spending the whole evening walking round though lol


----------



## jms895

Same here I will be knackered been up and about all day! want a nice hot bath now :D


----------



## icculcaz

do do do the contraction dance


----------



## jojo1974

i feel strange av done all day , been leaking i dont no wot as well for the last 2 days not sure wot to do :(


----------



## lousielou

Still I sit here symptomless.... and craving chips...


----------



## jms895

Ohhh Jojo have you put a pad on and checked to see?

Good luck xx


----------



## jojo1974

theres not a lot just wen i stand up i can feel it not sure wether its just extra discharge , i want my chips lol oh a sleep on sofa :(


----------



## lousielou

Give him a prod and tell him to go fetch 'em!


----------



## icculcaz

i just want a sleep.


----------



## Dani_b

think we all want sleep. i kept waking last night due to the pain in my hips


----------



## tiggertea

mmmmmmmmm chips! i made a roast tonight. and abbie promptly screamed the house down and i had to eat it cold :hissy:


----------



## jojo1974

a slap would be better lol , i give him 5 more mins then hes going chippy , need curry sauce and chips yum


----------



## Logiebear

Sleep Caz?? What's that then :rofl: Hannah has been feeding constantly for the last 4 hrs and I am knackered!! I hope she sleeps tonight for me lol


----------



## lousielou

will try to get back on again later, but am off for a splash about in my pool. Lots of labour dust to eveyone! :D x


----------



## Dani_b

:shock: ive just had a strange pain.... felt like it was in my bum (tmi) :shock:


----------



## jojo1974

catch you later lousie xx


----------



## jojo1974

iv ad that a few times


----------



## jms895

OH's bro is coming down to stay with us tonight from leeds, told him to call at chippy on way :rofl:

Just mixed my frankincense clary sage and lavendar concoction for the bath, will have that later after me chips :D


----------



## jms895

Happy splashing Lucy!!

Jojo you got your chips yet?

Caz get some shut eye, drink some wine or somert :D

Dani, any more pains?


----------



## Dani_b

nope not a sausage


----------



## jojo1974

no waiting for oh grrrrr hes awake but not moving MEN


----------



## Dani_b

brb need the loo now...
if im not back soon send out a search party lol


----------



## jms895

Chuck some water on him!!

Hi Logie hows you?


----------



## aurora32

tiggertea said:


> mmmmmmmmm chips! i made a roast tonight. and abbie promptly screamed the house down and i had to eat it cold :hissy:

:rofl::rofl:

You get that too Debz, Euan did that to me tonight, Oh made caserole bless him, so served it all up got my bum sat down to eat it and his nibs promptly decided to scream the house down, the smell of our food must have made his tummy rumble and he has done this now on a few occasions little monkey.



:hug::hug::hug::hug:


----------



## Dani_b

im back so no search party needed lol


----------



## icculcaz

hellooooooooo dani :)


i 4got what sleep is too.... madam wanted to party @ 1.30am, 2.30am and 5am.... then once settled at just after 5 she started to shout n grunt and try n poo....


----------



## jojo1974

wow hes moved lol going chippy now will catch you all later xxxxx


----------



## Dani_b

enjoy your chips


----------



## icculcaz

we had fish n chips 4 tea but i cooked em :(


----------



## Dani_b

getting a few braxton hicks again now... hope they turn into the real thing some time soon


----------



## icculcaz

get dancin


----------



## Dani_b

lets all do the contraction dance together lol


----------



## icculcaz

even i'll join in :)


----------



## Dani_b

lol


----------



## mummymadness

Im with Caz and Logie , Whats sleep ??? lol .

Oscar hates been but down, And only on small amount of milk but blody often hes now decided every hour and im shattered .
I know hes going to play up tonight the monkey lol , Im allready getting the dreaded black saggy eyes new mummy look again lol .

Lots of labour dust girlies , When my labour started about 20 mins before i was on all 4s rocking side to side as i thought Oscar was back to back (He wasnt by the way lol) .
I had done that for about 20 mins then 20 mins later full blown labour started , It may be a coinsidence but that could of set mine of ... Sooo get rocking ladies .

P.s = Got appointment at 2.30 tommorrow at registrars to register Oscar whoooo . x .


----------



## MummyCat

Hiya...

Hope you're all keeping well... am getting so jealous of these Mum's with babies screaming the house down :winkwink:

Sounds like a fab idea Gemma...may try that in a bit! Hope you're all well enjoying your dinners!! 

We've just got back in from a walk...hoping it might help! It's weird... I've been wishing this baby to come along soooo many days and yet today I've been ok with it not coming! Sounds silly.

Right so (TMI WARNING....) I had other half take a look at me - down there... to check out the foliage situation etc... IYKWIM ;) anyhoo... he took a look and said that what he can only imagine is my cervix was RIGHT at the opening of my lady bits! It was as if I had two openings as he said the thing he thought was the cervix was open about the width of a finger - just to confirm....he did not have to do any prodding to notice this.... do you think that this means I really could be in early labour and possibly 1cm dilated?? This was about lunch today... we've not looked again! I don't want to get paranoid about it!

Any thoughts on this would be greatly appreciated! ;)


----------



## mummymadness

Not a clue Cath hun never really lookex around that area lol , Sounds good thow :) .

deffinatley give the on all 4s hip rocking a try you never know , Super good luck hun . x .


----------



## MummyCat

:) I don't normally look down there either!! But I've not had any checks by midwife... so i suppose just a little curious! I do have an appt booked with hospital next Thurs to discuss induction if I get that far! (Am sooooooooooooooooooooooo hoping i don't)!!

I've just done the dishes and hung up washing....so will try the all four rocking in a bit! I hope it works for me hun!! :)


----------



## mummymadness

Good luck hun ...

Im here knackered as Mr Oscar keeps screaming his lungs out , Cheeky monkey hates to sleep or be put down constantly nuzzling for something to suck but hates dummies lol awkward boy .
Iam leaking a tiny tiny tiny bit of milk so started giving him the breast only along side bottles to see if that helps ... Anythinng for some sleep zzzzzzzzzzzzz .


----------



## jms895

Cath sounds like you have progressed to me :D Good luck

Had my chips and then visitors, not had me bath yet!!

Cant be bothered now to run it and get in it - tired

Anyone in labour :D


----------



## jms895

Hi Gemma, hope your ok? Are you knackered?


----------



## MummyCat

Ah Gemma... poor little man... I'm sure he'll get himself sorted soon! Good luck with the BF!

Thanks Jade... It's all a good sign I guess! you'd probably fall asleep in the bath at this point!! :)

I'm off to bed now... see ya in the morning... here's hoping we have some more babies soon! :hugs:


----------



## jojo1974

hi all again lol ad my chips and curry sauce was so yum :) getting pains every10 to 12 mins at the min but there more uncomfatable than painfull they will prob lead to nowt :(


----------



## jms895

NN Cath, good luck and hope baby comes on your due date, sounds promising :D


----------



## jms895

:dust: good luck Jojo! Get rocking, bouncing, dancing :D


----------



## jojo1974

lol jade got the biggest headache as well feel drained , i no the little bugger is teasing


----------



## jms895

Hope he is not teasing............


Good luck


----------



## mummymadness

Awww thanks girls im well just shattered, He hates the moses basket and sleep in genral would much rather sit in my arms looking around Cheeky monkey he is lol .

Im realy quiet proud and feel very satisfying trying the BF thing, I never produced any at all with my other 2 but this time i have some slight progress and he seems to love it :) and we lernt the latch on and off thingy all on our own with no help :) .

Lots of labour dust Ladies no March Mummy today so one of you has to go . xxxxx .


----------



## jms895

Well done MM thats great hun :hugs: hope I can do it too xx


----------



## mummymadness

If i can Jade im sure you can hun :) .

I was sooo sceptical and never done it before, I really had no intentions of even trying but hes soooo chuffed and content on the booby :) ...

I wanted to yesterday but couldnt as i had some cough medicine for a bit of a sniffle i had , But today i was well away.
Im trying bf and supplementing with Bottles when hes more hungry or if im really busy with the kids etc ...

Any closer for you this evening hun ??? . xxx .


----------



## jms895

Nope, had some major hicks whilst walking but you know the drill as soon as you sit down it stops, same when I am cleaning etc, sit down and stops again! xx


----------



## mummymadness

Its all in good preparation hun he must be close now , Its a boy thing i swear .

I was texting Holly earlier , And she was saying how close she felt but nothing happened etc i swore to her her baby is a boy too lol ... Stubborn little Monkeys lol.

Oscars finaly quiet hun so going to pop off to bed while i can :) . Hope theres some progression for you real soon like tonight lol . xx .


----------



## jms895

Thanks Gemma, night night hope you can get some decent sleep :hugs:


----------



## katycam

morning :)

right today is the day yeah??? lets get popping!


----------



## jms895

Morning Katy!

Hope today is the day for everyone

Midwife for me today, will see what she says xx


----------



## katycam

Good luck at midwife, im seeing mine tomorrow :)
Ive got a good feeling about today, think it might be wishful thinking as usual though!!


----------



## jojo1974

hi all , nothing 2 report ere :( was up till 3 with strong pains then nothing :( , i dont see my midwife again i got to go hospital on mon im going to lay it on with them carnt take no more :(


----------



## jojo1974

good luck jade xx and you katy for tomorrow xxx


----------



## jms895

Thanks both

They wont do an internal will they?


----------



## jojo1974

dont think they do one till next week not sure though i never ad one


----------



## jojo1974

hope fully you not be ere next week :)


----------



## katycam

lol no idea jade, i keep worrying about that!

and jo i was laying it on at hospital saying i cant take anymore and they didnt seem bothered :(


----------



## jms895

Hope today is the day Katy!

Right logging off, going to walk the dogs for a long long walk!! Will pop back on before MW later xx

:dust:


----------



## katycam

See you later Jade :) x


----------



## jojo1974

see you later jade xx


----------



## jojo1974

you feeling better today katy ?


----------



## katycam

still not feeling great but just chilling out.
just getting fed up of waiting now!!
how are you?


----------



## tiggertea

good luck @ mw jade :hugs:


----------



## jojo1974

im fed up 2 :( had a banging headache for 2 days now x


----------



## tiggertea

hope you all :pop: soon! :hugs:


----------



## HannahGraceee

Whos gonna be the 40th march mummy then? ;)?


----------



## jojo1974

HannahGraceee said:


> Whos gonna be the 40th march mummy then? ;)?

i wish :)


----------



## tiggertea

ok i have a question for those of you who are already mums.....

it's gonna sound soooooo stupid anyway!

how do you decide if baby needs "hungry baby" food as opposed to regular stuff?


----------



## jojo1974

tigger im not sure its been nearly 12 years sorry xxx


----------



## katycam

grrrr i need the plunger i think :(

come on Bean im getting annoyed now!!

Spoke to luke on msn earlier, he is going mad. His boss is being an absolute tosser and saying i mean nothing to them as we arent married. Its so shite, even though im having his bloody child, he isnt even allowed extra phone cards or anything to get in touch and find out whats happened. I hate the army.


----------



## Dani_b

morning all.

re the hungry baby milk. i put DS on it when he was taking 6oz of the first milk and still looking for more at about 3 months of age. put him on the hungry food and he managed to go 3 hours between feeds and sleep longer during the night...

im tired today even though i had a good-ish sleep as DS slept through last night woooo


----------



## lousielou

Morning! I only had five 'is there any news on the baby yet' texts last night...!! 

Katy, the army's stance on partners is shocking. I married my ex when I was 20 because he was posted to Afghanistan and we knew I'd get no support or anything if I was 'just' his fiance - it totally sucks for you, and you'd think they would give him some leyway because you're having his baby!! We did have friends who faked a marriage licence though; got quarters and all the privilages of a married couple.... :hugs:


----------



## katycam

We so nearly brought the wedding forward to before he went away but Luke wanted me to have my big white wedding! 
I hate the thought of him being out there not even knowing when his son is going to be born. At least i have people around me to help me, no matter how down i get sometimes i know its a million times harder for him.


----------



## lolly101

tiggertea said:


> ok i have a question for those of you who are already mums.....
> 
> it's gonna sound soooooo stupid anyway!
> 
> how do you decide if baby needs "hungry baby" food as opposed to regular stuff?

Debz we did it when Dan was getting closer and closer with his feeds, he started off evey 4 hours, then went to 3, then when it went closer than that we bought the hungry baby food...he couldnt take it at first, it made him sick, check with your mw or hv and see what they suggest hun:hugs: Is Abbie wanting food very often then?? x


----------



## lolly101

:hug: Katy they sound like they have no compassion in them. poor Luke its a really big part of his life over here what b******s

Debz me again...have you upped how much milk you give her???Becky on 40z now every 3-4 hours.x


----------



## katycam

it sucks doesnt it :(

hows you?


----------



## tiggertea

Thanks lolly,
she started off taking about 2 1/2 - 3 oz every 4 hrs, but the past couple of days she's been taking the same, but wanting fed every 2 -3hrs. 
tried upping the amount i gave her but she won't take it - *she's* happy enough waking every couple of hours :lol:

I know that's maybe not anything that seems super-hungry, but just thought i'd ask anyway :blush:


----------



## tiggertea

woooooo! I got my wedding and engagement rings back on! :happydance: :yipee: they've been hidden away since Mid-October :D

ooooh, and here's my little poser!
 



Attached Files:







abs1.jpg
File size: 79 KB
Views: 1


----------



## katycam

Yay i cant wait to be able to wear my ring again :)
She is a cutie congrats again hunny xx


----------



## icculcaz

afternooooooon :) *hands out plungers*

hows you all doin?


----------



## katycam

Caz :) hows you?
Im so fed up of waiting. Ive been so bored ive set up my own forum.


----------



## tiggertea

not long now katy :hugs:

helllooooo caz!


----------



## lousielou

katycam said:


> Caz :) hows you?
> Im so fed up of waiting. Ive been so bored ive set up my own forum.

Really?!


----------



## icculcaz

yeah i saw on fb :) i been busy doing the ironing this avo and putting the fire back in as its freeeezing!..now feeding madam whos been a pest all avo...


----------



## katycam

im hungry now and dont know what to eat!!


----------



## MummyCat

hiya...

been offline all of today. hope you're all okay?? I'm still the same... still contracting irregularly and not too painful, I think it's all just a long early labour and will eventually kick off as I get futher dilated or something! 

That's what I'm telling myself anyway! ;) It's keeping me going and not getting me too stressed! ;) 

Went for a walk with hubby at lunch time to the shops... bought an over ripe pineapple... came home and ate it all!! It was soooo ripe that I think in normal circumstances I might have tossed it! hahaha! Anyway...just thought I'd send my best wishes to those still waiting!

Jade hun... hope MW appt is going well! xx


----------



## icculcaz

oooooh gl cath!


----------



## katycam

anyone feeling any niggles yet??


----------



## lousielou

Not me.... anyone else...?


----------



## katycam

im jealous that other people had their babies already :(


----------



## lousielou

Aw Katy :hugs: xx


----------



## katycam

lol its just dragging lots isnt it! im impatient!


----------



## Dani_b

evening all.
just had a massive pain.. im hoping its the start of something (might of been due too needing the loo for a bit of a 'clear out')


----------



## katycam

oooh good luck dani :)


----------



## lousielou

You're due same day as me aren't you dani? Sunday?


----------



## Dani_b

thanks katy. will keep you all updated as well as i can


----------



## Dani_b

yea im a mothers day mummy if she arrives on time


----------



## katycam

dani do you have a text buddy?


----------



## Dani_b

yea i got caz (need the plunger plz) and cath


----------



## lousielou

Oooh this is exciting!! :D


----------



## Dani_b

lets see who pops first lol


----------



## katycam

ive got a funny pain in my hip, i know i said i want the pains, but only pregnancy pains!


----------



## icculcaz

i'll swap ya a plunger for a gag and tie wraps.... blade keeps waking scarlett up. shes been awake all afternoon and can do without this


----------



## katycam

naughty blade! 
i could swap if you like but the ties i have arent meant for kids lol!


----------



## tiggertea

katycam said:


> naughty blade!
> i could swap if you like but the ties i have arent meant for kids lol!

TMI! :rofl:


----------



## Dani_b

dont want to know what they are meant for lol


----------



## katycam

hahaha sorry :rofl:
how do you think i ended up pregnant :)


----------



## Dani_b

the same way the virgin mary did lol


----------



## katycam

reckon thats why my parents think! :rofl:


----------



## Dani_b

lol


----------



## KatienSam

good afternoon ladies, how are we all? any new babies?! some people getting niggles so goodluck to them!!

12 days left in march... come on babies!!

Ella is 3 weeks old today :shock: its gone so quickly! she has started to lift her head when on her belly and started to gurgle and coo which is adorable! she is turning into a real person and its only going to develop quickly from here! :cloud9:

what are we all going to do once we have all popped?! we wont have a thread to natter in?!

xx


----------



## Dani_b

we will have to make one to chatter in the postnatal section


----------



## tiggertea

we will have to start a new one somewhere else..... perhaps a collective march mums parenting journal or something?!

happy 3 weeks to Ella :hugs:


----------



## katycam

start one on my new forum, thats half why i made it..... :)
mummyhood dot com :)


----------



## Dani_b

have already joined


----------



## icculcaz

ooooooh katy nice one :) the old style phpbb style forum... i know it well.... :) freebie forums on the latest board layout... can do more with it like add extras :) but old version is easier to play with.... b&b is on a vbulletein forum and theyre a fecker to update..... and cost a fortune to run. (lookin at £70 for the licence etc before domain name registrations etc but they are generally more secure). 

signed up :)


----------



## katycam

i wanted one like this but not up for paying that much!! i couldnt find anything similar that was free lol!


----------



## icculcaz

theres not much free like this :( but you can reskin your forum to look like whatever you want its a case of finding it.


----------



## lousielou

Ella is 3 weeks already?? Blinkin' heck!!


----------



## katycam

3 weeks has gone quickly!


----------



## Dani_b

it sure has...


----------



## MummyCat

heya...

Dani hope your pains pick up chick!! I'm really ready for this labour to start properly now! The pressue low down is crazy!!! I'm not asking for too much am I?? ;)

off to go make some dinner and do a little contraction dance ;)

xx


----------



## lousielou

I had a pre-labour wax today and now I'm more than a little bit tender... hope Bubs doesn't want to come out and play tonight now.......


----------



## Dani_b

think the pain was just because i needed the loo as had nothing since


----------



## lousielou

Oh bugger... well, fingers crossed anyway dani


----------



## Dani_b

thanks


----------



## Dani_b

at least going the toilet mad the way clear for baby to come out with out any extra mess


----------



## jms895

Evening ladies!!

Wow Ella is 3 weeks old! Bless her

Abbie is so cute on that pic Debz!

Yes lets start a post natal forum when they are all here, dont want to lose touch with you lot :hugs:

I been MW, nothing to report, BP ok, she reckons he is a good size, urine ok and she can offer me a sweep next week at 40+1 which to be honest I may take as I am in pain and no signs of bubs shiftin!! I DO NOT WANT TO BE induced I would shit it!!

Took dogs long long walk, just cut a load of veg up and dinner is on. Also had a 2 hour kip, been a nice day :)

Just need to get OH to give me one tonight to try and shift this baby, he still wont you know!! :(


----------



## icculcaz

refuse to cook his food til he gives ya 1....


----------



## jms895

Katienbump had her Lilly Katie so she is 40th mum xx


----------



## icculcaz

wooohooooo


whos next?


----------



## katycam

meeee please :) just had curried chips, almost blew my head off!!


----------



## icculcaz

mmmmmmmm curry


----------



## jms895

I just had steak and mushroom pie, mash, peas, carrots, onion gravy and new york vanilla cheese cake! :)

I am in a predicament girls....

OH is willing to give me one :rofl: but mum and dad are still away and get back Monday. So if he gives me one tonight, bubs may come as MW says that may be all I need as not had for weeks......

Or do I wait till Sat / Sun? My dad is 50 on sat so would be a nice bday present but he is at other side of the world,,,

I want bubs to come as I have had enough, what would you do? :hugs:


----------



## katycam

get him to give you one :)


----------



## jms895

So you wouldnt wait? :lol:

I am scared as I think when he does, baby will come!! He is so low


----------



## katycam

im a bit biased because im gagging for it :rofl: , maybe it would be best in your situation to hold off a little bit :)


----------



## jms895

I know but I really want it!! I am gagging :)


----------



## icculcaz

id go 4 it! their loss that they wanna jet off knowing ur ready 4 dropping! im fed up atm... madams not sleeping much today. longest shes had since noon in one go is 20mins... she'll wake up for no reason,lie/sit there til shes bored, then starts shouting or moaning.. then if ignored she'll start to cry... i need a fecking break!!!!!!!! longest ive had her out of my sight since she was born was 1 hour!!! and that was when i was in surgery... OH made it clear when i took her up to get her changed earlier that he doesnt want her with him. (hes laid on the bed watching tv...) soo down here with me she is... yet again.... good job i can do practically everything one handed with her in the other arm as she wont go down either. grrrrr.


----------



## katycam

theres your answer then :)


----------



## jms895

Ahh Caz why wont your OH have her?

Bet your knackered and pissed off. I hate being tired :hugs: xxx


----------



## icculcaz

fuck knows... im back at work in may doing 40+ hours a week... he has to fecking learn as hes got her all day monday - friday... anyhoo im now in a mood n goin to bed . nite ladies! hope something happens 4 u all :)


----------



## katycam

night caz, hope you have a better night xxxxx


----------



## jms895

NN Caz, :hugs: get some rest and surely someone can have her for you hun :(

Take care xx


----------



## Dani_b

evening all


----------



## Dani_b

how come my ticker isnt working?


----------



## jms895

Hi Dani, just added a thread, am getting pains and timing them :rofl:

Hope this is it!! Not sure though :shrug:

Hows you?


----------



## katycam

Jaaaade are you there?

Im getting pains too, and just had mahooooosive clearout!
Im scared! lol


----------



## lousielou

ARGH!!! The suspense - what's going on girls?? Are you both in labour?? :happydance:


----------



## jojo1974

whoooooooo i av a early nite and it all happens lol good luck girls xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## katycam

Im still here :( it stopped at about half 1. Booooo!
But still getting the odd pain at the moment so fingers crossed for today it kicks off again :)


----------



## jms895

I am here, pains stopped last night at 3am, well not sure if they did but I fell asleep was so knackered.

Had a couple this morning.

SO PISSED off now I want my baby!

Hows you Katy?


----------



## mummymadness

Hi Ladies ..
Sorry i havent been around , Sooo busy with Oscar not sleeping well and i caught a bit of a cold .
But all is ok were muddling on , Last m/w appointment today shes comming before 1 then discharged to hv care.
Ooooooo and i registered Oscar yesterday he is his own little person now :) .

Hows every one ?? .

Iv missed so much any babies here ? , Lots and lots and lots of labour dust to Katy,Holly,Jade ... And any one else still waiting . xxxxxxx .


----------



## jms895

Hi Gemma

I am pissed off, still getting regular pains, god knows what it is!!

xxx


----------



## Phoenix

Hi girls.

We're still waiting.

Holly even had spicy food for lunch *and* dinner last night. Nothing. :hissy:

2 days late by scan now, 8 days by LMP. :cry:


----------



## jms895

Good luck and labour :dust: to Phoenix and Holly xx


----------



## mummymadness

You have my full sympathy Jade and holly hun ..
Jade 39 weeks is the worse week going , I really hope you go soon hun or if not in the next few days Monday just when your mum and dad are back that would be lovely :) .

Heres some piccies of Oscar yesterday .

https://i186.photobucket.com/albums/x260/kissmytouch/DSCF3354.jpg

https://i186.photobucket.com/albums/x260/kissmytouch/DSCF3350.jpg


----------



## MummyCat

Morning...

Sorry to hear that your pains stopped...I'm STILL getting irregular ones (am getting used to it now!) but not sure it'll amount to anything soon!

It's my due date today (which means it's more probable that baby DOESN'T arrive) :rofl:

DH is making me tea and then I'm going to start walking around my block... I'll keep on going until this baby decides it's had enough! hahahahahahaha

Have a super Friday everyone!

xx


----------



## Beth_18

hes soo sweet!!!

happy due date mummycat x x x:happydance:


----------



## lousielou

Aw, he's so cute Gemma!

Sorry things eased off Katy and Jade... I'm due Sunday with absolutely no signs of his departure whatsoever!


----------



## mummymadness

awww thanks hun , Hes adorable when he sleeps lol ...
He is getting the hang of this sleeping malarkey slowly thow lol . x .


----------



## Beth_18

can i borrow him for a few days untill my lil one arrives :rofl:


----------



## mummymadness

for one night l hapily lend him lol . xxxx .


----------



## Beth_18

lol thats sorted then lol x


----------



## Dani_b

morning all im still here too no signs of a baby coming yet


----------



## jms895

Happy due date Cath!! :wohoo: come on baby!!!

MM oscar is so gorgeous, he really is!! :D


----------



## jms895

Hi Beth and Lucy!! Any signs for you? xx
I just had a clary sage, frankincense and lavendar bath mmmm ooh and sorted my lady bits out again just in case :lol:


----------



## Beth_18

hiii:wave: nope all signs have stop:hissy: 

i had a lovely hot bath earlyer but has done a thing lol 

and as for lady bits i have been doin mine every otherday as not want to go in with stubble :rofl:


----------



## jms895

:rofl: Beth!! Me too now

Hi Dani xx


----------



## Beth_18

is there one think that is really worryin you about labour???


----------



## lolly101

Morning ladies!!!

MM Oscar is adorable!!! Hope your cold goes quickly for you!!!:hugs:

:hug: to Jade, Cath, Holly,Katy Dani LousieLou and everyone else waiting for babies...

I had a dream night with Becky. she fed 5 oz at 11.30pm, then woke at 3am, didn't want bottle so put her next to me where we had another hours kip. Then she fed at 4.15am and was back in her cot at 4.45am!!! WOO HOOO!!! I feel like a new woman today!!:rofl:
We are going to a Beetle Drive at Dans' school tonight...we are taking Becky with us, I think its gonna be like a film start visiting, everyone keeps asking me when is she coming in....:rofl::rofl:

I'm sorry I have missed so much on here, :hugs: to everyone


----------



## jms895

:wohoo: well done Lolly :hugs: xx


----------



## jms895

Beth - yes that its never gonna come!! :rofl:


----------



## jms895

Ladies I am logging off for a bit, gonna make some lunch and see if I can get this baby out :lol:

Good luck and catch up later xx


----------



## lousielou

See you later Jade :)


----------



## Beth_18

good luck jade x x x


----------



## Deb_baby

Woohoo was out seeing consultant this morning at 11 and started getting contractions from about half 7 so when I got there I was 2cm dilated hehe so happy so been told to go in later tonight x x


----------



## mummymadness

Yayyyyy deb super great news , Lets hope your having cuddles with baby tonight :) .

Thats a great night Lolly hun, I had a dream night too must be something in the water lol.
He had a feed at 10 we all went to bed he woke at 2 for a feed straight back down gave wind loverly :) and then 5.30 for a feed straight down untill 8am :) .
And layla and finnley wasnt up till 8 either :) i feel loads better.

Oscars cord fell off today ... I carnt remember it been this early with either of the other 2 ! confused me lol.
Im sat in waiting for for m/w for heel prick test, Need to go to asdas but they couldnt give me a time so im just sat waiting .

Sprinkles and sprinkles of labour dust girlies . xxxxxxxxxxxxx .


----------



## icculcaz

i just got a txt from katycam.. hosp thinks bub is breech so is waiting for a scan atm.. will update when i get more news.


----------



## mummymadness

Good luck Katy . x .


----------



## CountingDown

Good luck Katy x


----------



## icculcaz

babys head down :) woohoo


----------



## jojo1974

aww good luck katy , wot will they do if bubs is breech ?


----------



## jojo1974

ooops ta caz


----------



## jojo1974

were is everyone :(


----------



## icculcaz

i eated em


----------



## lousielou

LOL, I'm here :D


----------



## aurora32

Afternoon girls, how are you all doing?

Oscar is gorgeous Gemma.

Glad bubs right way round Katy....:hugs:

Good luck Deb hope this is it for you.

Happy due date Cath, was officially my due date today too.....:)

Labour:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust: and vibes to Jade, cath, Jojo, Katy, Holly, Deb and lousie and any one else ive missed out.

Glad you had a good night with Becky Lolly, wish Euan would sleep through hungry horris that he is.


:hugs::hugs::hugs: to everyone else


----------



## lousielou

Good news about Katy - phew!


----------



## jojo1974

can you get contraction pains in the top of your legs ?


----------



## lousielou

Ummm, not sure - I wouldn't have thought so to be honest... is it bad?


----------



## jms895

I think so Jojo yes :dust:

Katy good news on bubs

Hi everyone else!!

Well I had bacon egg sandwichese and have been in bed having some passion for the last 2 hours, nipple stimulation etcetc so hope that will shift him!! :lol:

How is everyone?

Still getting pains, not so bad when I lie down its when I sit and stand


----------



## jojo1974

im a bit the same jade everytime im standing or walking i get pains and my legs hurt with it lol


----------



## jojo1974

its my oh lucky nite to nite lol


----------



## icculcaz

tmi jade lol


----------



## lousielou

I. Still. Have. Nothing.


----------



## jms895

:hugs: Lucy and Jojo, plunger off Caz?

Hi Caz


----------



## jojo1974

awwwwwww i rather av nothing then it all starts for real , it gets you down all these false hopes


----------



## icculcaz

ellooooooooooooooo


----------



## jms895

You managed to get some rest and me time caz?


----------



## lousielou

jojo1974 said:


> awwwwwww i rather av nothing then it all starts for real , it gets you down all these false hopes

Yeah, I guess... The thing is, I'm still quite happy to wait to be honest. I'm not uncomfortable at all (and I really feel for you ladies who are getting horrible niggles and stuff which end up tapering off) but at the same time I do wish he was here!


----------



## jms895

Lucy you not got bachache or anything?


----------



## lousielou

Nope. I get BH's a lot, but they are completely painless and with absolutely no pattern or rhythm to them. I often only notice they're there if I'm leaning against something, or am sitting down leaning forward. Apart from the leaking fluid (which I had for about 2 days earlier in the week) I have had no hint whatsoever that I'm near the end!!


----------



## icculcaz

nope jade.....


----------



## jms895

Well done you! It will all come though very soon for you, maybe even your due date? :D
Would you like him to come then?


----------



## jms895

Caz tell him to stop being an arse and pull his finger out!! Put your foot down woman!!! :hugs: :grr: :gun:


----------



## lousielou

I'd love him to come on Mothers day, but I think he's going to go at least a week overdue to be honest! He's going to show me up; a few weeks ago I was telling everyone he was definately going to be early!!


----------



## Dani_b

hello all. sorry i vanished earlier on the kids wanted feeding.

still no sign of baby arriving any time soon

found out what school DD will be going to in september had to phone them up as had not got a letter through..

DS not too well he quite warm and off his food. has spent most of the day cuddling up and falling asleep. he awake at the moment. sat in his buggy watching dora


----------



## icculcaz

ohhh it gets better pip... found a job for him, was all in the bag, all he had to do was ring this bloke up... he woudnt. bloke rang up here, he pretended to be asleep.. then stormed off out the house after pretending to wake up. hes just come back after 2 hours and locked himself in the bedroom. leaving me with scarlett and a poorly blade...


----------



## MummyCat

heya...

Hope you're all okay! Things here are still the same (Am getting bored of no change!) ;)
Still getting pains a bit more regularly at the moment... still not bad enough to warrant using my tens machine! So we wait! ;)

Hope everyone has a good weekend and fab mothers day! Good luck for tonight deb_baby! :hugs:


----------



## Dani_b

hope you baby comes soon cath


----------



## icculcaz

plunger!


----------



## MummyCat

Ta chicky.... I hope so too... but trying not to get annoyed with the wait! :)


----------



## MummyCat

icculcaz said:


> plunger!

:rofl: I may take you up on that Caz hun! x


----------



## Dani_b

once you have finished with it can you clean it and pass it this way lol


----------



## MummyCat

hehehehe... sure thing hun! arghhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh...my tummy just tightened so much it's like it's squeezing all life out of me and baby... gonna log off now and spend some time with hubby... trying to not think about these pains! xx


----------



## Dani_b

bye for now cath.have got my phone on lol


----------



## katycam

helloooo :)
bloody midwife is a nightmare, told me she thinks he is head down, went for a scan and he is quite blatently not! fully engaged!! idiots!


----------



## Dani_b

:hug:katy


----------



## katycam

hope everyone is doing good today. we need another baby to arrive :)
im having curry chips again tonight, they seemed to work last night so maybe they will work better tonight!


----------



## icculcaz

mmm foooooooooood


----------



## Dani_b

hope they work for you katy.
think i might have chips with curry ketchup


----------



## Dani_b

my little madam has hickups lol


----------



## mummymadness

evening every one , Still no signs of theese babies i see...
Ones stubborn one has got to give in soon lol .

My bloody m/w didnt turn up to do Oscars weight and Heel prick :( , Just rang and said she got stuck at clinic so now gotta stay in all day tommorrow too arghhhh .

Just washed Oscars Cord clip to put in his keep sake box :) .

Hope every one is ok ? . xxx .


----------



## icculcaz

om cooking cheezy garlic bread :)


----------



## Soph.baby

hope everyone is doing well


----------



## Dani_b

dont you think they would of phoned yu or asked another mw to come and do it instead of wasting your day


----------



## lousielou

Oh God, just had major birthing pool flood - carpets are frickin' soaking, OH isn't home from work, bloody nightmare!!


----------



## Dani_b

sounds yummy caz


----------



## Dani_b

oh dear louise hope you get somethin sorted


----------



## lousielou

Thanks, I've managed to stop the leak by turning the pump off, but urgh, the mess! And my pool is getting cold 'cause the thermostat is off - grrr...


----------



## Dani_b

hope yo manage to get it warmed up before it is needed


----------



## lousielou

Me too!! I'm thinking sod's law though, the little bugger will want to come tonight now...


----------



## Dani_b

yea that will be sods law


----------



## Dani_b

is there only you and me here tonight


----------



## lousielou

Yeah, it's very quiet... Wonder how Jade's doing? who else was getting signs earlier?


----------



## Dani_b

dont know... think katy might of had some but not to sure.
im trying to decide what to have for my tea still lol


----------



## icculcaz

hiya soph :)

eek on the pool front!


----------



## lousielou

Yeah, eek indeed!! OH home in an hour or so though. hope it'll all be sorted. I haven;t eaten yet either but can't be bothered to cook anything!


----------



## Dani_b

ive just had a plate of chips


----------



## lousielou

Looks like things are happening for Deb then...


----------



## Dani_b

oo hope so we need another march baby


----------



## jms895

Hey ladies its all go on here today what with the flooding :D

Where are the bloody babies!?

I am still getting pains when I stand and also every time I stand I need the loo as in a no 2! Spent most of the day on my arse watching TV which is unusual for me. Was gonna do a spag bol but cant be bothered so we may have pizza :)

Wonder if bubs will come tomorrow for my dads 50th birthday? Though he is not here he will be happy :D

Everyone ok? xxx


----------



## Dani_b

hey there hope baby comes for your dads birthday


----------



## jms895

Thanks Dani!!

Enjoy your chips?


----------



## Dani_b

yea i did even if the curry ketchup looked like the contence of a babies nappy


----------



## lousielou

Beurgh!! That's gross!


----------



## jms895

Yuck :sick:


----------



## lousielou

Urgh, too tired to read! Need to sleep! Hope things get going for you tonight girls, see you in the morning! :)


----------



## Dani_b

tasted good though


----------



## Dani_b

NN see you tomorrow


----------



## jms895

NN!!


----------



## jojo1974

hi ladies just a quick one to see how you all doin , ive just ad chips rice and curry sauce yum , informed oh hes giving me a massage and :sex: tonight lol


----------



## jojo1974

that would be a nice pressie for your dad jade xxxx


----------



## jms895

Jojo good luck with the plan tonight :lol:


----------



## jms895

Dani I see you sorted the ticker out, what happened?


----------



## jojo1974

anything worth a try im sick of feeling like i do :(


----------



## jms895

Me too hun

Literally every time I stand I need to run to the loo for a no 2 sorry TMI

Still getting pains when I stand or sit upright I think I must be in early labour which I am told can last a week!!! :shock:

:dust:


----------



## jojo1974

fingers crossed its only a day , its no fun any more is it :cry:


----------



## jojo1974

well im goin to shoot off going to av a nice soak in the bath , will log on later to see how everyone is xxxxx :hugs:


----------



## jms895

Nope no fun :(

Have a nice soak Jojo xx


----------



## mummymadness

evening ladies :) .
Just nipping on while pudding is asleep, His nick name is now Yorkie pudding lol ... His belly button looks like a yorkie pudding since his stump fell off sooooo cute :) .

I hope the quietness on the thread means all theese babies are close :) .

Sprinkles of labour dust to all that need it, Every one ok ? . xx .


----------



## jms895

THanks MM

Hows you? xx


----------



## mummymadness

Im great hun.
Picked up this silly cold but feel better than i did yesterday.
Was peed off the mw didnt show , But il see what Pudding weighs tommorrow he eats soooo well theres no way he is still a tiny 6lb 5 lol .

How are you hun apart from tired and fed up of been pregnant ? . xxxxx .


----------



## jms895

Been having pains since last night on and off, big clear out etc must be early labour

Hope you feel better soon xx


----------



## aurora32

jms895 said:


> Been having pains since last night on and off, big clear out etc must be early labour
> 
> Hope you feel better soon xx

Evening Girls, Hope this is it for you Jade would be nice if Lo put in an appearance on Mothers day for you, hope he comes soon hunn.

Hope all you other girlies that are patiently waiting go soon too, lots of labour dust being sent to you.

:hug::hug::hug:


----------



## jms895

Thanks CLaire hope your ok?

I am waiting for OH to go and fetch me my garlic mushroom pizza! :munch:


----------



## icculcaz

deb baby went to hosp as planned this evenin n was send home unchecked. shes not impressed! will update if i hear owt else.


----------



## jms895

Thanks Caz hope your ok?


----------



## aurora32

icculcaz said:


> deb baby went to hosp as planned this evenin n was send home unchecked. shes not impressed! will update if i hear owt else.

awww what a shame, what is wrong with the bloody nhs they do nothing but piss ppl about, hope she gets sorted soon.


:hug::hug::hug::hug:


----------



## aurora32

jms895 said:


> Thanks CLaire hope your ok?
> 
> I am waiting for OH to go and fetch me my garlic mushroom pizza! :munch:

Im good thanks hunn, tired but good, enjoy your pizza sounds yummy!!


:hug::hug::hug:


----------



## jms895

Hope your lovely little man is ok? x


----------



## aurora32

jms895 said:


> Hope your lovely little man is ok? x

He is doing well thanks hunn feeding like a little horse, and growing, still not got the hang of sleeping well overnight yet still up every few hours but im sure we will get there eventually, lol at least i hope so.

:hug::hug::hug:


----------



## sue08

Had my little girl March 18!! I posted a thread in 3rd trimester, birth story to come.


----------



## lousielou

Congratulations sue, and to deb as well! 

How many of us are left then...?


----------



## beancounter

morning. Inlaws today. Anyone new had a baby yet? 
Congrats sue :D x


----------



## LisaM

:hi: morning!

how is everyone? any more babies? 

Jade, Holly and Katy - anything yet? 

I will try to read back through the pages although not sure how long it will take me!! :rofl: x


----------



## icculcaz

mornin :)
still not talking to twatface he says im controlling his life.... i got him a job ffs... hes been out of work a year now and the deal was he started lookin 4 a job in october of last year... and he hasntnot even applied for a job. he said to me he'd consider bein a courier, a place came up with ups so i got him a number n a good chance o gettin it... so whats his problem? i personally think hes to lazy to get a job n is far too content sitting on his arse all day doin sweet fa while i do everything. and ive justabout snapped.


----------



## icculcaz

anyhoo... hows everyone else?


----------



## LisaM

.......... and breathe caz! hope everything is alright x


----------



## icculcaz

well we not talking, he spent night on settee which is good as id stoked the fire up really high and it was like a sauna in here and the bedroom was nice n cool as windows had been open all day... and i didnt want him in bed with me anyhoo. i dont even wanna look at him atm. why cant he just get a fookin job ffs? he knows id rather top mesen than go back to tsc... but hed rather sit here n yell at the kids all day?


----------



## MummyCat

Morning...

Congrats to Sue and Deb_Baby! :wohoo:

Caz hunny.... I wouldn't have been as calm about it as you have been... I think my OH would have had a very hormonal woman to deal with months ago! IN fact.... you've been even better than that... you've done the hard work for him... so he should be grateful!! :grr:

I've changed my mind.... I've decided I'm not ready for baby! Hubby and I think that we're going to try forget that we're pregnant and focus our excitement on the fact that my Mum arrives on Wed and Dad on Fri and haven't seen them since Christmas! The baby has not played ball so far... so we're going to focus on something else! :rofl: Do you think this is remotely possible??? 

Hope the rest of you are okay! xx


----------



## MummyCat

hahahahahahaha.... have you seen what my stooopid ticker has done???? Apparently 1 day overdue is also.... 11 months, 3 weeks and 6 days from 20th March next year! hahahaha :rofl:


----------



## lousielou

Not a good start today - pool still wonky, and had fraudulent transactions on my bank account - grrr.....

Caz - :hugs: x

Mummycat - it's certainly worth a try!! :D


----------



## jms895

Mummy cat love the ticker :rofl:

Caz and Sue congrats!!

Hi Lisa!! Howe is Ruby?

Lousielou - how is the pool?

Caz, kick his arse!!!! :grr:

I am eating cold garlic mushroom pizza from last night :lol:

My mate is coming over at 11am may go for a walk with the dogs

Still no baby and no pains this morning for the first time in 2 days!! :(


----------



## jms895

Think we have 42 or 43 babies now??

Not many left!


----------



## icculcaz

im back. hes packed his bags after a row he accused me of sleeping with my ex n that i still want him blah blah n gone told blade its my fault hes leaving etc.... came back 10mins later to take blade with him. had a blazing row, he threatened me, i told him to jog on and what i thought of him... he stormed off upstairs to get blade dressed... all went quiet. i went up to get dressed, he came in cryin his eyes out n apologised says he'd never lay a finger on me etc. told him what i thought on the job front etc... hes now upstairs still upset watchin telly. im down here tryin t get squeaky t sleep. cant really talk to him atm as blades about.. rather do it without small ears about incase it gets messy. if i dont try n talk to him he'll think i dont care blah blah... so rock n hard place eh?

u watch jade, you'll go into labour later on :)

wheres katy today? think i'll txt her n c if shes ok.

cath, u'll go into labour tues nite...... hehe


----------



## katycam

Im here :)


----------



## lousielou

Sorry you're having such a shit time with your fella Caz

Hey Katy, how are you doing?


----------



## katycam

Im feeling pants today :(
Missing luke loads and sulking because he told me hed be allowed home if i had to have c section, but im not allowed one. My midwife said i cant choose :(
And i feel uncomfy and yukky.


----------



## katycam

ps Caz :hugs: x 1million. I hope things sort out :) xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## lousielou

...How would they know whether or not you have a C-Section hun? Can't you just say you're booked in for one? It's not like they can check your medical records or anything is it?


----------



## icculcaz

hes still upstairs. had to ring my sister up to get scarletts milk as nowhere in mexborough sells it and he was supposed to go to wath tescos to pick sum up... doesnt look likely.


----------



## jms895

icculcaz said:


> im back. hes packed his bags after a row he accused me of sleeping with my ex n that i still want him blah blah n gone told blade its my fault hes leaving etc.... came back 10mins later to take blade with him. had a blazing row, he threatened me, i told him to jog on and what i thought of him... he stormed off upstairs to get blade dressed... all went quiet. i went up to get dressed, he came in cryin his eyes out n apologised says he'd never lay a finger on me etc. told him what i thought on the job front etc... hes now upstairs still upset watchin telly. im down here tryin t get squeaky t sleep. cant really talk to him atm as blades about.. rather do it without small ears about incase it gets messy. if i dont try n talk to him he'll think i dont care blah blah... so rock n hard place eh?
> 
> u watch jade, you'll go into labour later on :)
> 
> wheres katy today? think i'll txt her n c if shes ok.
> 
> cath, u'll go into labour tues nite...... hehe

:hugs: this is all you need hun :(


----------



## jojo1974

hi all , im bored its lovely out and im bored with nowt to do , :hugs: to katy and caz :hugs:


----------



## jms895

Hi Katy, sorry you feel pants hun xx :(


----------



## lolly101

:hugs:to Caz and Katy 

Caz men can be tossers sometimes, hope he grovels to you...xx

Katy could you not make up a reason you need a c section so Luke can come home??

Jade I got cleaning for you to do if you're bored hun!!:rofl: Or dans homework!!!:rofl:


----------



## jms895

Hi Jojo and Lolly xx


----------



## jojo1974

hi jade and lolly hows you 2 2 day ?


----------



## mummymadness

Good afternoon ladies :) .

So sorry your OH is been a sod Caz men ehhh carnt live with them carnt live without them (Well maybe we could lol) .

Super congrats to Deb she must be over the moon.. Congrats Sue too .

Lots of labour dust girlies, I hope you go real soon .

m/w showed up today and tonnes of visitors so been super busy, The m/w was a super snooty so and so and i took a dislike straight away (Its ok Oscar did his famous pee party trick at her when she weighed him HaHaHa).

He cried real tears when she did the Guthre Test on his heel bless him .. He needed a little plaster bless him.
But my little corker is not soo little any more 6 days ago on birthday he was 6lb5 he is now 6lb8 whoooo i knew he liked his food lol Hes feeding every 90 mins at the minuite trying to pile the pounds on .
His stump looks nice and healthy and iv kept his cord clip :) .

Anyway hope every ones ok ?? . xxxxxx .


----------



## jojo1974

new moon again on the 26th wonder if that will help us all :)


----------



## lolly101

:happydance:Hi Jojo!!! I'm good thanks, never get time to come on here anymore, can't think why!!! Might get some more time this week as we are taking Mum home today and we can't sit and chat!!!!!:rofl:

MM bless little Oscar!!! I cried when Dan had his heel prick test...Becky was fine tho bless her...

We went to the Beetle drive last night and Dan won an Easter egg in the raffle!! Yummy!!!(he doesn't like choc!! the diet will have to wait again!!!) Rebecca was awake for 5 hours....She slept really well last night!!

Congrats to Sue too!!:happydance:

well I can't believe it is the end of "our" month next week....we'll soon ALL be harassing Post natal!!!:rofl:


----------



## mummymadness

I seem to get one great night then one wide awake crying night ...
So still waiting for him to find his pattern bless him, He started coughing last nite too so i think hes getting the cold i was really trying to keep away from him.
Spoke to m/w today who says not alot we can do really (She looked at me like i had given him it on purpose) .

Promised kids would take them to the park but Oscar us fast off ahhhhhh .

I find i carnt get online much either , So sorry to girls still waiting i wish i could give more encouragment and be around more but my house is utter chaos most days lol .

nearly all done for us all now girls the end is in sight :) . xxxxxxxxx .


----------



## lolly101

Ahh Gem I was hoping he wouldn't get your cold hun...The Dr told me the nose drops are not very nice for babies, hope he carries on feeding ok hun...:hugs:


----------



## FierceAngel

hi all fellow march mummies hope you are all well xx

im going in to be induced on friday but both my text buddies have now had there lil ones and im sure they are busy enough now..

would anyone else be mine so i cud keep you all updated? pretty pls!

pm if you could

xx


----------



## jms895

Feirce angel PM if you want hun?

MM and Lolly, glad little ones are ok!

New moon oooooo wonder if that will work! :D
Sorry had visitors on and off all morning


----------



## icculcaz

rah :) scarletts bein a chicken n peckin my shoulder... lil madam wont stay asleep. grrrr


still reckon you'll drop this evenin lol


----------



## Dani_b

jms895 said:


> Dani I see you sorted the ticker out, what happened?

dont know.. i made a new one lol


----------



## Dani_b

no sign of baby here yet. got a feeling she wont come tomorrow either
:hugs: to all that ned them


----------



## aurora32

Hi All,

Gz to Deb and sue....:hugs::hugs:

Sorry your OH being a tosser just now Caz men are so unthoughtful at times, you could do without this just now hun.....:hugs::hugs::hugs:

Hope you feel better soon Katy and hope Luke can get home earlier than May hunn....:hugs::hugs

Glad Oscar doing well Gemma he is like Euan he is feeding every Hour n a half just now and scoffing between 2 n 3oz little piggy.

Fierceangel of you havnt got a txt buddy i can still pass messages on for you hunn, not a problem there at all still have your number etc....:hugs::hugs:

Labour :dust::dust::dust::dust: to all you ladies that still are waiting for your little bundles of joy, Jade, Cath, Dani, Fierceangel, Jojo, Lousie and Katy hope it happens soon.

Afternoon Lolly how is becky today hun?



:hug::hug::hug:


----------



## lousielou

dani, I don't think my little fella is going to be here any time soon, I'd put money on it not being tomorrow!!


----------



## Dani_b

tink i will still be here at 41+ 1 and end up having a sweep.. (did with the other 2)


----------



## tiggertea

ellooooo!

congrats to those who had their bubs!

:dust: to those who haven't! :hugs:

caz - hope u got things sorted with the OH

soooooo hectic the past coupla days.... missy had her kidney scan yest mornin and waiting now for the consultant paediatrician to look the pics over and contact us. hopefully it's all ok - she piddlin like a tap so think all should be well! :lol:
went into town for a little walk round and had a lovely lunch while there. only thing that spoiled our "relaxing family day" was the inlaws appearing at the door at teatime :hissy: but we dealt with it lol.

hit asda this morning - that was an adventure! :rofl: abbie doesn't like the checkouts.....

aside from that. nothing to report here!


----------



## jms895

Caz I hope you are right about tonight!! Been keeping busy, cleaned the kitchen cupboards again, swept and hoovered everywhere, 2 loads washing, bed covers done and changed, about an hour of uni study done, vistors been, cleaned patio windows :dohh: I am full of energy. Gonna walk the dog later and finish another hour of study which is then the course done apart from the end of course assessment due in 4 weeks :D

Caz have you kicked his arse yet?


----------



## mummymadness

Glad you got out today with Abbie Deb :) .

Aurora hun does Euan feed every 90 mins at night too ?? , I seem to get one good night one not so good.
Hes slept loads today so i know im in for a night of no sleep tonight lol .

Hope Rebecca is ok Loll hun ? , Oscar seems to have not coughed any more since last night and m/w said he will still be carrying my immune system for now so that should help (Fingers crossed) .

Iv had an amazing afternoon, We went to the park fed the ducks kids played football and we had a 2 hour walk (I know they will sleep well now lol) .
I was hoping Oscar would wake but he slept threw it all lol . Finnley looks like hes been dragged threw a bush backwards but he had great fun esp in the bird sanctuary lol . xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx .

As allways tonnes of sprinklings of labour dust . xx .


----------



## tiggertea

ur wearing me out just thinkin bout all that work jade! :shock:


----------



## jms895

Hi Debz, good luck with the results hun :hugs:

Claire :hugs: thanks for the dust!

Lousielou, still no signs then of bubs coming tomorrow? :)

Dani cant you get a sweep before or dont you want to?

I am getting a sweep, and 2 more at the earliest possible opportunity as I DO NOT want chemical induction :(


----------



## jms895

tiggertea said:


> ur wearing me out just thinkin bout all that work jade! :shock:

To be honest I have had no pains or cramps today.... had the odd back ache but whats new, and I just feel great :D

Hows you?

MM glad you had a nice day hun, sounds lovely with the ducks!

Its been a lovely day here :)


----------



## tiggertea

jms895 said:


> tiggertea said:
> 
> 
> ur wearing me out just thinkin bout all that work jade! :shock:
> 
> To be honest I have had no pains or cramps today.... had the odd back ache but whats new, and I just feel great :D
> 
> Hows you?Click to expand...

hopefully not be long now hun :hugs: 

best getting all the work done now coz u wn't feel like it after the wee man arrives! :winkwink:

I'm good thanks. kinda getting used to things! everything needs planned with military precision, but getting the hang of life again! :rofl:


----------



## jms895

Glad you are getting used to it now :D

Wondering what to make for tea: time for a vote, I have some mince out sooooo

Chilli con carne and rice with refried beans
Spag bol
Mince, mash and veg
Curry?

What you reckon? I am thinking Chilli?? :rofl:


----------



## icculcaz

cock?:rofl:


----------



## jms895

:rofl: didnt do much good the last time!! Bugger, I can at least try again

Anyone got a duck with a dick? :lol:


----------



## jms895

Or Plunger Chow Mein?? :D


----------



## tiggertea

chilli it is then jade..... mmmmmmmmmm chilli
i'm not making that tho - hubby will be tooting all nite if i do :grr: may consider corking him :lol:
think i'm gonna make pizza.....


----------



## tiggertea

:rofl: at all those other suggestions....


----------



## jms895

tiggertea said:


> chilli it is then jade..... mmmmmmmmmm chilli
> i'm not making that tho - hubby will be tooting all nite if i do :grr: may consider corking him :lol:
> think i'm gonna make pizza.....

Mmmm yeah and I will make it foooking hot :smug: come on baby!!

Baby will stink of garlic and chilli when he comes out bless him :(

I had pizza last night, and for breakfast (from last night) :rofl: from the takeaway of course :blush: I had the runs all day every time I stood I needed loo but now of course cant go...... chilli may help bubs along....


----------



## tiggertea

as hot as you can handle..... come on baby - time to come out! :bunny:
hopefully the loo thing yest was a good sign.....


----------



## icculcaz

i have a duck with a dick... but sadly no plunger chow mein.. only plunger jalfrezi..


----------



## jms895

Caz that'll do

Pissed of now, the period pains have started again! And I know it will be fook all......again!!!!! :grr: :grr: :grr:


----------



## jms895

Is it evil if I cook the actamil bear and cow and gate cow :devil: :rofl:


----------



## tiggertea

no.... altho i'm not sure they'd be very filling...... :change:


----------



## jms895

He he 

Need to start dinner, cant be bothered now......

Wondering whether I can now be arsed to walk the dog, energy boost seems to have left the building :(


----------



## tiggertea

i've just turned the oven on - pizza and chips it is :D

you should prob rest a while, walk doggies tomorrow (if ur not in the baby popping way!) - i'm sure they won't mind :)


----------



## jojo1974

hi all hows everyone ? , im shatted beeen for a long walk round duck pond , god i feel so un fit lol


----------



## tiggertea

hey jojo :wave:


----------



## jojo1974

hi debz hows you and little one ? xx


----------



## jms895

Hi Jojo, no more signs?? :dust:


----------



## jojo1974

no jade just normal niggles kinda of getting use to them now , you got any signs ?


----------



## jms895

Nope Jojo!! Chilli for tea tonight though :rofl: xx


----------



## jojo1974

lol thats one thing i dont like , will keep my fingers croseed for you , its a full moon again on the 26th day after your due date and a day b4 mine its GOTTA work this time lol :)


----------



## tiggertea

we both good thanks! she's being spoilt at the mo..... sitting on daddy's knee to "watch the big rugby match".... poor child!

:dust: to you!


----------



## jms895

Yes COME ON MOON, please work for us!!!! xx


----------



## jojo1974

awwwwwwww how sweet carnt wait till my babys ere :cloud9: she going to be daddys little girl :cloud9: 

jade im praying the moon works everything else dont work :hissy:


----------



## jms895

Me too Jojo :hugs:


----------



## tiggertea

yup - always was a daddy's girl tho - even before she arrived! :confused: grrrrr lol should have worked out she was a girl long before the birth really!!!!


----------



## tiggertea

mystical moon labour - sounds good!
would your parents be home by then jade?


----------



## jms895

Debz I was convinced you were having a wee man! :rofl:


----------



## jms895

Debz yes they are back Monday!

But dad is 50 today so wanted to give him a grandson present :(


----------



## tiggertea

jms895 said:


> Debz I was convinced you were having a wee man! :rofl:

There were only 2 people ANYWHERE that guessed girl :lol:

even i was convinced "boy" and said as much in delivery room :blush:


----------



## jms895

Right off to make some chilli, ILL BE BACK :rofl:


----------



## jojo1974

everyone said girl to me i even thought girl till we went for scan i wanted to be on team yellow but just couldnt resist it lol


----------



## jojo1974

happy cooking jade , think were avin pizza and wedges yum


----------



## icculcaz

i had sausage...

ooh err missus


----------



## tiggertea

:rofl: great minds jojo - we havin pizza and chips

enjoy the super-hot chilli jade!


----------



## aurora32

Enjoy your Chilli Jade.....:hugs:

Gemma he feeds every 90 mins basically round the clock just now, unless im lucky and he will go a 3 hours, dont get me wrong he is a good baby dont know i have him otherwise just hungry all the time beginning to wonder if different milk may be the answer, he on CnG blue one just now, thinking of maybe Aptimel.

:hug::hug::hug:


----------



## tiggertea

icculcaz said:


> i had sausage...
> 
> ooh err missus

the traditional kind i hope - on a plate with mash.... at this time of evening at least! :rofl:


----------



## jojo1974

awwwwwwwww hes so cute aurora :)


----------



## tiggertea

claire.... is that the hungry baby stuff you have euan on?
how did you decide it was time for him to go on it? :blush:


----------



## jojo1974

im going for a bit now will catch up with you all later xxxx


----------



## tiggertea

cu jo!


----------



## Dani_b

right you chatty bunch i dissapear for a bit and there are 6 pages to catch up ..

they dont offer sweeps here any earlier than 41 weeks.


----------



## jms895

Hi Dani!


----------



## jms895

Hi Caz and Claire!


----------



## Dani_b

we ended up going weatherspoons for our tea


----------



## tiggertea

oooooh nice! :)


----------



## Dani_b

had bbq chicken melt with chips was yummy


----------



## icculcaz

mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm pub.


----------



## Dani_b

couldnt be bothered to cook lol


----------



## tiggertea

sounds tasty dani :)

and u know caz, i thought i'd be gagging for a trip to the pub again when i popped the baby out, but i haven't even really thought bout it :lol: aw well!


----------



## tiggertea

is me giving my mum and mathew's mum a framed pic of Abs and a box o choccies a cheap-assed excuse for a pressie on mother's day?! :rofl:
probably, but i'm skint.....


----------



## tiggertea

oooooh we have passed 12000 posts :shock:


----------



## Dani_b

shows just how chatty we are lol


----------



## icculcaz

i can never b bothered t cook.


----------



## lousielou

Debs, the pressie for your mum sounds well cute :)

This thread does my head in girls; it's either all go and takes me ages to catch up, or is completely dead and I get convinced you're all off giving birth!! 

still nothing for me I'm afradi. Have been for a walk with the mutt, cleaned a bit, bounced a bit - definately not going to be here tomorrow!!


----------



## aurora32

tiggertea said:


> is me giving my mum and mathew's mum a framed pic of Abs and a box o choccies a cheap-assed excuse for a pressie on mother's day?! :rofl:
> probably, but i'm skint.....



No think its sweet idea, and its the thought that counts not the actual present or its value.


:hug::hug::hug:


----------



## lousielou

Oh yeah, pool is all sorted and fixed now - thank f*ck!!! study smells a bit damp though (great - grrr) so have lit a load of smelly candles and stuck some oil in a burner. Don't want to be birthing in a stinky room!


----------



## Dani_b

glad you have got the pool sorted again


----------



## jms895

Mmm pub, I wish!

Lousie glad pool is ok but stinky :D

Debz present sounds nice

I have had an arguement with OH he said chilli was fucking disgusting and too hot, told him to fuck off and cook his own dinner :rofl: Mardy git!! :grr: He never cooks..... only fry up and get grease everywhere and uses every pot in the bloody house!!!

I really fancy a glass of wine tonight..... think I will do.....

The chilli was hot, but not hot hot hot, he is a pussy! :rofl:


----------



## lousielou

Cheeky bugger!! I'd have clouted him and blamed my hormones!!


----------



## aurora32

lousielou said:


> Debs, the pressie for your mum sounds well cute :)
> 
> This thread does my head in girls; it's either all go and takes me ages to catch up, or is completely dead and I get convinced you're all off giving birth!!
> 
> still nothing for me I'm afradi. Have been for a walk with the mutt, cleaned a bit, bounced a bit - definately not going to be here tomorrow!!


Can all change very quickly hunn, dont be deceived by no symptoms, i was told at 7pm on the 8th after being examined and after 3 prostin pessaries that there was no change just soft maybe 1cm dilated but no way they could break my waters and that there was no way id be having baby that night so would have to wait 48 hours for the whole process to be repeated and oh should go home. this he did i settled down for the night to watch tv, had a few niggles but nothing more then at 9.25 pm that same night my waters broke and id got to3/4 cm dilated, oh had to be called back, he'd just got home bless him and i had Euan at 4.10am on the 9th.

Keep positve you never know........ :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## lousielou

Coooooooooool, I live in hope!! :D


----------



## MummyCat

hey...

How you all doing?

I've been having contractions since 4!!! They started off 6min apart and are now roughly 4ish! 

Problem is that they're not getting HUGELY painful, so I'll be waiting a bit longer before I contact the hospital. I called my Mum and she said that with my brother the pains didn't get too bad until her waters broke (when thye did he was here in an hour) so said that it's probably best that I call the hospital when they're about 3 min apart for a good half hour!

What are your thoughts?????? As some of you have had very recent experience :)


----------



## jms895

Not sure Cath, maybe you just have a high pain threshold, really dont know hun. How long have they been coming at 4 mins?

Good luck Hun :dust: text if you need anything xxx


----------



## jms895

lousielou said:


> Cheeky bugger!! I'd have clouted him and blamed my hormones!!

He always moans about food but never seems to be arsed to cook himself.......

Ooh I really fancy a pear cider now me mouth is on fire!! Lol


----------



## MummyCat

Just caught up on the thread... 

Debz... I thnk it's a fab pressie idea! 
Caz, hope things are looking okay at home with OH
Jade... tell your OH to cook his own food in furture if he complains... :grr:
Lucy.. glad the pool is sorted hun!
Claire... how's your hungry mokey? every 90 min? bless him!
Dani... I'd love a pub dinner... don't think the pub would like me there contracting haha... DH is going to pick up some lasange for me from the italian around the corner! :)
Jojo... hope you're doing okay chick!! 
xx


----------



## jms895

Really hope this is it for you Cath!!! :D

I would ring the hospital if the pain steps up, has it gotten more uncomfortable or stayed the same?


----------



## MummyCat

jms895 said:


> Not sure Cath, maybe you just have a high pain threshold, really dont know hun. How long have they been coming at 4 mins?
> 
> Good luck Hun :dust: text if you need anything xxx

For over an hour.... some have reached 3 min and then back to 4 min! 

I'm really trying to not get my hopes up because I've been through this before (although they've not been at 4 min) - but I'm overdue now and DH is sure that I'm at least 2cm dilated...if not more


----------



## MummyCat

The last time I called the hosp (on Tues) they said that they're looking for a plug or waters... or really close contractions... so don't really want to call until I can convince them to at least have me in to be checked! I don't mind coming home again if they think I'm okay!

We'll see how I feel after some lasagne :)


----------



## jms895

Ohh come on baby Cath, come on come on come on come I am routing for ya :dust:


----------



## jms895

Worst thing they can do is send you home if you go to the hospital hun, unless its really far of course xx


----------



## MummyCat

Message for Debz and Mathew..... CONGRATS ON RUGBY RESULT!!! Must have been Mathew's good luck charm on his lap that did it! ;) DH was shouting at the TV in the last minutes hoping that they got the grand slam! xx


----------



## jms895

Cath baby cant come, you still have over 11 months to wait :rofl:


----------



## aurora32

MummyCat said:


> hey...
> 
> How you all doing?
> 
> I've been having contractions since 4!!! They started off 6min apart and are now roughly 4ish!
> 
> Problem is that they're not getting HUGELY painful, so I'll be waiting a bit longer before I contact the hospital. I called my Mum and she said that with my brother the pains didn't get too bad until her waters broke (when thye did he was here in an hour) so said that it's probably best that I call the hospital when they're about 3 min apart for a good half hour!
> 
> What are your thoughts?????? As some of you have had very recent experience :)


Ohhh Cath that sounds promising

like Jade says you may have a high pain threshold, mine were bloody sore right up until early afternoon on the 8th then that evening all stopped, had a niggle every so often but nothing to write home about but it got me to 3/4 cm dilated then at 9.25 my waters went pains started to intensify a bit then but contractions were not regular so i got bunged on a drip of syntocin to speed em up then i knew about it, thought they'd turned the G+A off at one point it was doing so little to help. 

Hope this is it for you hunn, will keep my fingers x for you .....:hugs::hugs:

And the hungry monkey just polished off a 3oz bottle about 30 mins ago and now he has smelt my food and is grumbling again, does this at most meal times and when the kettle gets put on he has a radar i think.


:hug::hug::hug:


----------



## aurora32

jms895 said:


> Cath baby cant come, you still have over 11 months to wait :rofl:

:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## MummyCat

Thanks Jade hun!! I really hope it will be within the next 24 hours! It's got to be right??? I just hate that disappointed feeling when it all stops! :( 

We're only 15 min from hospital so not worried about the drive or being sent home if they think I can labour for longer at home... I think I might just feel more comfortable once they've had a look at me to let me know where we are!


----------



## jms895

Cath yes its got to be soon hun now :hugs:

Best to be at home long as poss, you dont want the contractions to stop if you go in!! :dust:


----------



## MummyCat

hahahahahahah....Jade you're funny!!

I must say though.... seeing my ticker say 11 months to go, has made me feel like an 11 day wait is not so bad if push comes to shove! :)

Thanks Claire hun... I know every woman is different, so I just hope that they don't MAKE me wait till waters break or something!


----------



## jms895

Your waters might not go until near the end, and your plug! some peoples just dont!! xx


----------



## MummyCat

Yeah... I know!! Have been hoping for it to come along...but the plug may have been lost gradually and the waters as you said are likely to be broken for me! 

Anyhoo... DH has just brought me dinner... so I'll check in with you a bit later and let you kow how it's going.... please keep your fingers crossed! :hugs:


----------



## jms895

Fingers and toes crossed.

Legs not crossed in case bubs wants to make an entrance! :lol:

Enjoy your tea and :dust: to you

Let us know xx


----------



## icculcaz

hell i dont cross me legs 4 anything......


got everythin else crossed 4 ya tho :)


----------



## pinky1

Hello ladies, although i havent contributed much chat on this thread i have enjoyed coming on and reading what you have all been up to and how your feeling on a daily basis. Just wanted to let you know i had my baby, on my due date 17th march and it was quite a story. i put it on the announcment thread if you fancy a nose! good luck to you all that are still to give birth, and thanks for making these last few weeks a little easier to cope with. xx cath


----------



## jms895

icculcaz said:


> hell i dont cross me legs 4 anything......
> 
> 
> :rofl:


----------



## jms895

COngrats Pinky! What a story xx


----------



## aurora32

My waters didnt go at all with my first, well not when in labour was a dry birth, they tried to break them with that crochet hook and had no waters to break, if you are in labour hunn and dilated by 3cm or more they shouldnt be sending you home or making you wait for waters to go they may not go til the very end.

:hug::hug::hug::hug:


----------



## aurora32

Awww congratz Pinky will go have a nosey in a minute at your birth storey gonna go feed greedy guts he is awake and squeking for food again, where he puts it i have no idea he is only tiny.

:hug::hug::hug:


----------



## jojo1974

hi everyone again lol got pizza cooking so only on for 5 , cath wooooooo hope this is it for you sending you loads of labour :dust: 
congrats pinky :happydance:


----------



## mummymadness

Evening ladies , Thought id pop on before Pudding has his bath :) .
He is whinging a bit tonight think some wind is deffinatley not comming up .

Cath that sounds great hun, I think you could well be a Mummys day Birther :) , As for plug hun Mine didnt exsist ... 2 babies and both times lost plug this time just my waters no plug in sight mw said Ooooo you must of lost it ages ago and not realised derrrr id realise a big lump of flesh floatinga round my bog lol .

And to thoose thinking no Signs means no Baby, I was convinced i was going well overdue. At Midnight Andy says do you think tonight could be baby night i said not a chance 1 hour later contractions started lol.

Sprinkles of labour dust ladies . xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx .


----------



## MummyCat

Thanks ladies...

You've been making me feel a lot better!! :) 

Contractions are now about 3:30 - 4:30 min apart. Just been for a walk and it's not stopped them! Going to have a bath and soak for a bit and see if there's much of a change... after that if they're still about the same time apart I will call the hospital!

I'll keep you updated! xx


----------



## aurora32

Good luck hun, really hope this is it for you, finger, legs, toes and everything else crossed for you.


:hug::hug::hug::hug::hug::hug:

:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## mummymadness

whooo good luck Cath sounding good hun . xxx .


----------



## Dani_b

hope this is it fr you cath


----------



## katycam

Hey all, im just off to bed cos im shattered but wanted to say good luck cath :) hope this is your turn xx
Ive had a nice indian for dinner to help give bean a push!! Not that it will.
Speak to you all in moring, hope everyone gets a decent nights sleep!! :rofl:

xxxx


----------



## Dani_b

nn katy


----------



## jms895

Hi everyone!!

Cath any progress?


----------



## aurora32

Going to bed Girls,

Hope Cath you are on your way to having bubs......good luck if you are hun, thinking of you.....:hugs:

Hope the rest of you ladies start to have your little bundles soon too.

Take care and :hugs::hugs: to you all



:hug::hug::hug:


----------



## jms895

NN Claire xx


----------



## Dani_b

NN


----------



## jms895

Happy due date to Dani, Lousielou, Wobbles xx


----------



## Dani_b

thank you.
i hope there is at least 1 baby today
thnk i might go bed soon. just seeing if DS settles down again as he not very well. he got a temp as well as a slight ear infection. gave him paracetamol at about 10.00 when he woke so cant give him any more till about 2.00


----------



## jms895

Hope he feels better soon Dani and that little one makes an appearance very soon!

We surely have GOT to have a mothers day baby, someone!!!??? :baby:

NN xx


----------



## Dani_b

im hoping he better soon too.
took him the walk in centre this morning and they gave him ibrprofen (sp)
i want to go to bed but he crying again. dont know what to try now as he has got his milk and dummy. tried him with toast but he didnt want it


----------



## Dani_b

:grr: im not even an hour into my due date and yet people are asking me if i have had baby yet... :grr: 
would i be online now if i had just given birth seeing as i am having a hospital birh? i dont think so :grr:

rant over lol

off to try get some :sleep: while DS is quiet


----------



## MummyCat

Hi ladies...

Sorry for delay, I ended up with contractions every 3 minutes for about 45 minutes so called the hospital (some time round 11:30pm) they were not keen on seeing me unless I couldn't cope with pain or waters break/mucous plug. So.... I thanked them for their time, put the phone down and then sobbed for a good hour!

I just really felt like I needed someone to take a look at me and reassure me that baby is okay, that I am okay and that this baby will eventually arrive! Anyway.... at that point I told DH that I've had it with timing these blasted contractions as I had been for 7 hours! With what use... nothing... so we just snuggled on the couch till now and thought it best we do actually get some sleep.

The contractions have been getting a bit stronger, so I was holding out going to bed (for fear that I'd wake up with everything stopped) but I HAVE to sleep... so I better just get on with it!

Anyway... that's the info... I could only wish that I go to bed and wake up in 2 hours with my waters gone and in COMPLETE agony.... so that the hospital will have no choice but to deal with me.... but I will probably be here next Saturday still waiting for these pains to get worse!

Happy due date to our Mothers Day Mums and Happy Mothers Day to our March Mums!!!
:hugs:

Night night! God bless! xx


----------



## katycam

Any mothers day babies yet ??
I think my ones stuck. :(


----------



## lousielou

Morning Katy! 

I have backache :happydance: - though I think i slept a bit wonky on it....


----------



## katycam

Morning :)
Oh no, have a nice bath that should sort it out!
Im way tired but cant sleep so been up for a while bored!


----------



## lousielou

I fell asleep before 9 which meant I was wide awake at 3. Now I feel a bit bleurgh... am going to wash my hair and then get in my pool :D


----------



## beancounter

I'm expecting an avalanche of babies today.
Ps. Were the hell are all my presents??


----------



## Dani_b

morning all.
nothing worth reporting in the baby front from me. hopefully will have something to report later.
might take a walk/waddle up to the park with DD and let her run of some steam seeing as its a nice day


----------



## mummymadness

Happy mothers day every one :) .

There has to be at least one baby today girlies .

I recieved breakfast in bed Andy got all the kids dressed and ready and i have been relaxing whooooo , I got handmade cards wich mean sooooo much more than baught ones layla put so much effort in i got all teary lol .

rip to Jade goody this morning, Thinking of her little boys .

Lots of labour dust girls .

And i think you may go today Dani hun, My 2 got this horrid bug and ear infections i was sniffling and i kept saying maybe its best baby doesnt come while every ones poorly.. Then bam he arrived lol (Think its babys porogative lol) .

Good luck all , Im away to my mums shortly for home cooked dinner mmmmmmm . xx .


----------



## jms895

Hi Bean and Gemma!!

RIP Jade Goody, :( so awful I nearly cried when I saw it on the news, so brave :(

Lousielou, any more back ache?

Monring Katy and Dani - anything to report?

Nothing toi report this end :grr:

Good luck to Cath xx


----------



## Dani_b

nope nothing to report here


----------



## jojo1974

hi ladies nothing to report ere :( hows everyone doing ? was expecting at least 2 babys to be born , good luck all due today theres still time yet :)


----------



## mummymadness

Hope you have a fab day Jade hun .I hope OH treats you real special today :) .

Did your mum ring hun from Holiday ?? .

Good luck today Dani hun lots of labour dust . xx .


----------



## CountingDown

Happy Mothers day ladies xx

Nothing to report from me, got excited when I though I was having a contraction this morning then realised I needed the loo instead :blush:


----------



## jms895

Happy mothers day to you girls, hope you all get spoilt!!

Gemma, think mum is ringing later xx


----------



## mummymadness

:) Thats good hun . Will be nice to catch up with her .
Mines flapping in her kitchen over cooking for 6 today bless her, Shes allready rang twice to say the cauliflower cheese burnt lol .

Im going to go up shortly, Good luck to you all today girls . xx .


----------



## lousielou

Got sidetracked - haven't been in my pool yet but have made a lasagne, a victoria sponge, done four loads of washing, hoovered and polished everywhere, got the study all prepped for the birth (lots of lovely candles and throws), and have changed all the sheets on the beds. I haven't noticed my back aching anymore though... Anyone else looking like today might be The Day?


----------



## jms895

Nope no signs at all :(


----------



## icculcaz

afternooooooooooooon all :) ive been busy cleaning up. pete n blade are out in the garden and its lovely and quiet in here :) (and quite tidy for this place) yeee haaaaa. 

sooo no babies yet then? will someone please pop? any1? come on cath.... you're lookin promisin... :)


----------



## aurora32

Afternoon Girls,

Happy Mothers Day!

How are you all doing today, any news on Cath?

Picture perfect - Kerry had her little girl this morning thread in 3rd tri.


:hugs::hugs::hugs: and :dust::dust::dust::dust::dust: to all that need.


----------



## jms895

Afternoon ladies!!


----------



## MummyCat

heya.... congrats to Picture perfect! A mothers Day Mum! hurrah!

I have slightly postive news.... I'm in LOTS of pain! But some of it feels more constant than through contractions... Am hoping I can start timing contractions soon and then hoping that this pain keeps coming!

xx


----------



## jms895

Good luck Cath hun, hope it picks up xxx


----------



## MummyCat

Ta honey!! I hope so too!!! xx


----------



## aurora32

Hope this is the real deal Cath, good luck hunn.


:hug::hug::hug:


----------



## icculcaz

come on cath show me the baby! lol


----------



## lousielou

Hmmm...

I coughed earlier and peed my pants!!


----------



## icculcaz

welcome to the club....


----------



## jms895

Any more news Cath?


----------



## jms895

Nice mothers day Caz?

Lousie - :D oh dear!


----------



## lousielou

Oh dear exactly - I have really good pelvic floor muscles too, so am trying to convince myself it was my waters!! :rofl:


----------



## jms895

Pregnancy does these things to you

Tena lady I am sure will soon be my best friend...

Just put me tea in, Jacket potato chicken and peas how healthy!!

Thats after a large bar of galaxy last night

Well I have gone from not being able to stop going loo for a week to now very constipated :(


----------



## lousielou

Aw Jade :hugs:

Am having tightenings every 7 minutes... Started at 1.30pm every 10 minutes. Went for a walk, they were really regular, got home and had a shower and they went a bit wonky but are regular again now at 7 mins... they're not getting any stronger though - any ideas??


----------



## icculcaz

ive been cleaning all day. and getting cuddles from madam.. what u been up to?


----------



## jms895

Lousie - sounds promising, are they getting longer and more intense?

Holly texting me at the mo, still no sign of baby Shifter!!

Caz, went to bed for an hour or 2, done some washing, cooked dinner, done pots thats about it today ooh and watched some tele :D

You made up with OH?


----------



## icculcaz

aye.... til the next time he wants to be a nob.


----------



## jms895

Caz :hugs: when you back at work? Is he having Scarlett?

My tummy is killing, need to go loo! :(


----------



## jojo1974

hi all , hows everyone ? :hi:


----------



## mummymadness

Hi ladies..
I had a lovely Morning then it went a but pear shaped.
Im waiting on NHS direct ringing me back , Oscar has caught that horrid bug we all had .
I know how poorly Layla was sooo it must be awfull for him .
He carnt breath well (Blocked nose) high pitched screaming slight tempreture and a rattle cough . It hurts him soooo much when he tries to cough .
I carnt give him Calpol because hes too young so im at a loss what to do, Hoping nurse at NHS direct can help .

Hope every ones well . xx .


----------



## icculcaz

eek! hope oscars ok soon! :hugs:

i return to work on may 11th :( n yup hes having the kids... dreading it


----------



## tiggertea

MummyCat said:


> Message for Debz and Mathew..... CONGRATS ON RUGBY RESULT!!! Must have been Mathew's good luck charm on his lap that did it! ;) DH was shouting at the TV in the last minutes hoping that they got the grand slam! xx

:rofl:thanks!
bloody lucky wales missed that last penalty..... have to admit, even i was glued to the tv in the end. it was a good match.....


----------



## tiggertea

happy mothers day march mummys and mummys-to-be! :hugs: to all!

any word on cath? shud i txt her? hmmmmmmm

howz everyone else?


----------



## lolly101

Happy mothers Day everyone!!!

Well i finally get on here!!! Hope everyone is ok...I missed so much again!!

Mm hope Oscar is ok hun..bless him its horrible when they are so little and you can't give them anything...:hugs:


----------



## lolly101

Debz yes text Cath!!! i just read her post from earlier!!!


----------



## tiggertea

ok will do..... hopefully she doesn't reply coz she's busy popping out the latest march bub! :yipee:


----------



## lolly101

x fingers for her!!!

How are you anyway??? your pressies you got for your mum and MiL was a lovely idea!!!


----------



## tiggertea

Thanks hun - to be honest i've been so busy with trying to get used to life with baby I forgot to sort pressies sooner :blush: frames were handy come by in town and i thought a foto of the wee woman would go down well! And thankfully I was right!!! :rofl:

All in all I'm doing ok - still a bit teary eyed and overwhelmed at times but getting there! hehe love my wee woman though! :cloud9: howz u? does dan still love his lickle sis?


----------



## lolly101

I get teary eyed too!!! Better like that than PND. I had that with Dan...:cry:
I'm good thanks hun, Dan is besotted with her..so much so he keeps waking her up cos he wants to kiss and cuddle her all the time!!! It is hard though not to just sit all day with her in my arms!!! I have to make myself put her in her moses basket!!


----------



## tiggertea

hehehe same here - way i see it is she deserves some cuddles... it's gotta be scary for em out in the big bad world after bein so snuggly and warm for the last 9 months!

Got a txt or 2 from Cath..... pains still there, but not progressing any. She's feeling it's gonna take years for bub to decide to make an appearance. :(

glad dan's still besotted with the new arrival :D


----------



## icculcaz

ok plunger time!!! if u do send her a text at any time tell her to do do do the contraaaaaction daaaaaaaaaaaaance!!!!!!! :D


----------



## lolly101

tiggertea said:


> hehehe same here - way i see it is she deserves some cuddles... it's gotta be scary for em out in the big bad world after bein so snuggly and warm for the last 9 months!
> 
> Got a txt or 2 from Cath..... pains still there, but not progressing any. She's feeling it's gonna take years for bub to decide to make an appearance. :(
> 
> glad dan's still besotted with the new arrival :D


:rofl:yes I agree it must be scary!

Caz!!!:hugs: to you too hun


----------



## Dani_b

hey all no baby here unless she gets her skates on lol


----------



## tiggertea

right, off to write some more thank yous..... they won't do themselves!!!
prob pop back on later though!

:dust: all round! (of the labour variety to the mums to be and sleep variety to those with their bubs already ;))


----------



## Dani_b

think i will ned a whole sack of :dust:


----------



## jms895

Yo ladies!!
Good luck Cath!
Any news from Lousielou?
I just downed a litre of pineapple juice, stupid I know but ust had to try :D
Still constipated but feel sick cos of the juice :rofl:
Everyone ok?
No bloody mothers day babies then!!


----------



## Dani_b

hope the juice works


----------



## jms895

Thanks Dani, I think I am also destined now for overdueness! :(


----------



## jojo1974

hi all im shocked theres no mothers day bubs , hows everyone ?


----------



## Dani_b

you want o join the overdue club now lol


----------



## jojo1974

think i will be over due as well jade :(


----------



## Dani_b

jojo1974 said:


> hi all im shocked theres no mothers day bubs , hows everyone ?

they will probs all pop tomorrow now lol


----------



## jojo1974

yer fingers crossed for you dani xxxx


----------



## jms895

I cant believe no babies put in an appearance today!!

I now have my sights set on the 26th (new moon) MW also gonna give me a sweep!! :D

Come on bab ies!!!

Hows you Jojo?

OK so I just been the loo a bit, hopefully the juice will sort me out :rofl:


----------



## jojo1974

im keeping fingers crossed for then as well lol , im ok ta jade iv got hospital 2 morrow and im not sure wot they going to do with me im hoping for a sweep but bet you they dont :( , hows you any way ?


----------



## jojo1974

bet you feel better going toilet :)


----------



## jms895

Jojo my MW wont do sweep until 40 weeks, so I got one at 40+1 then can have another 3 days later and then again before they talk about induction. Maybe with you having a big baby they might? Tell them you are suffering hun :hugs: xx


----------



## Dani_b

ive got a sweep booked for a week tomorrow 41+1. hoping baby is here before then though


----------



## jms895

I been a bit to the loo but not enough believe me, especially with the shite I been eating the last 2 days :rofl: sorry TMI


----------



## jms895

Dani I reckon you will go Tues or Wed xx


----------



## jojo1974

im going to lay it on strong to them prob wont help , ad enough of midwifes and drs they all thought i would av ad him by now so all appointments to see them av been fooked up


----------



## jojo1974

i go from one extream to another on the toilet lol dont think my body knows wot its doing


----------



## Dani_b

jms895 said:


> Dani I reckon you will go Tues or Wed xx

i really hope so


----------



## jms895

Lay it on thick Jo, back ache, bad knees all the rest of it..... good luck :hugs: xx


----------



## jojo1974

hope you go soon dani its no fun going over xxx


----------



## jojo1974

im going to jade just hope they dont av me in for a section


----------



## jms895

Same here Jo, I stopped taking my fibregel and lactulose as I had the runs for a week, now I am opposite, sods law I will go into labour now :dohh:


----------



## jms895

There is no reason for section is there Jo? xx


----------



## jojo1974

it would be typical lol


----------



## Dani_b

i went over with DD and DS so im used to the wait


----------



## jms895

Dani surely no 3 will be a bit quicker??!! Come on baby Katie!!


----------



## jojo1974

i had a section with my daughter she was comin face first , with my son i ad him natural but got offered one , this time one dr said cause iv ad one they dont like inducing cause of the scar , they prefer you to try natural first , then theres the size of him i know its only estimated but about 5 weeks a go he was 6lb 11


----------



## jojo1974

i went over with my other 2


----------



## tiggertea

:hugs: girlies


----------



## jojo1974

think we all need loads of :hugs: debz and defo loads of labour :dust:


----------



## tiggertea

:hugs: and :dust: by the truck-load then :)


----------



## jms895

Thanks Debz, hows you and the little madam? xx :cloud9:


----------



## jojo1974

right im going for a nice long soak in the bath its needed today feel a bit tense , think thats all the phone calls asking if theres any signs of labour and telling me to get a move on lol


----------



## jojo1974

thanx deb was needed xxx


----------



## tiggertea

I'm good thanks :) Madam is being a monkey and staying awake tonight..... her daddy is doing the honours though and trying to get her to sleep at the mo!


enjoy ur soak jo :)


----------



## jms895

Ah bless him, good daddy! :D Enjoy your first mothers day?

Catch up soon Jo and enjoy your bath, try and relax and dont answer phone if everyone is pissing you off! Good luck with the appointment tomorrow :hugs: xx


----------



## tiggertea

think he's trying to get out of the 12.30 feed :lol:

1st mother's day was good - had brekkie in bed, flowers and a tigger teddy :cloud9: i cried of course :dohh: blinkin hormones!!!! hope your oh pampered you too since your a very nearly almost mummy...... :hugs:


----------



## jms895

Nope Debz, I got breakfast made, not in bed, and he bought me big choc bar but he says I am not a mummy yet :dohh: Oh and been fetched me pineapple juice. Will tell him I want some passion later, but he knows its not cos I want him, just for his prostoglandin in his sperm :rofl: :smug:


----------



## tiggertea

hehehe so long as he knows it's business rather than pleasure :winkwink: :smug:
hope it works for ya hun - you know you can txt me anytime day or nite if you have anything to report! :)


i'm gonna have to go and see to missy :( she's really mis-behaving and hubby needs to get sorted 4 work 2moro :grr:


----------



## jms895

Thanks Debz, catch up soon hun :hugs:


----------



## Dani_b

im hoping katie doesnt take her time like her sister and brother did they were 9 and 10 days over


----------



## jms895

Hope not Dani xx


----------



## jms895

Think this is it!! Surges are coming every 6 mins now and getting more intense, very relaxed and not painful. She is very excited and relaxed

:hugs:
:dust:

Hope this is it now Holly for you!!!! :wohoo: xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## KatienSam

good luck shifter!

wow my first mothers day and Ella decides to play up and not want to sleep!! daddy is havingn the night off :finger: and left me to it... she was awake for 5 hours whinging because she was tired... im soooo tired already, got the rest of the night to go yet!

hope you are all good, and the final few march babies make their way out soon (and pain-free!)

i am interested to know how Holly's home-hyno-water birth goes!! the breathing worked for me up to 3cm's then it was too intense to even think about breathing lol but it was all a bit quick for me so i think i could have gone longer so will see how holly gets on! :happydance:

xxx


----------



## jms895

Hi Katie not heard from you for a bit :hugs:

Little madam Ella, cant believe she is nearly a month :shock: and my bubs wont shift his arse!! :(

Wooo so exciting for Holly xx


----------



## tiggertea

good luck to holly (and phoenix!!) :hugs: 

thanks 4 the text jade


----------



## jms895

Hi Debz, sorry for late text thought you may want to know :D


----------



## jms895

Right I am off to bed, excited for Holly but tired, any updates and I will pass on in the morning, or get up if I wake up :D xx


----------



## tiggertea

thats no probs - abbie being a proper nightmare tonight so i'm wide awake anyway. :cry:

nn hun. hopefully holly's labour will spark the next batch of march mums :)


----------



## Phoenix

Holly's 1 cm right now. Surges still coming nice & regular.

We're all relaxed, going to try to get some sleep.

Definitely the real thing now, just early.
:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## tiggertea

congrats! :yipee: send her my love :hugs:


----------



## Shifter

:hi:

Things pretty much stopped over night, pretty sure we called the MWs too soon, I'm sure the bustle of their arrival brought things to a halt. Never mind, I feel very reassured that my body is doing its job now and if it takes another day or two that's fine :) I'm still getting irregular surges this morning.

All I can say about the experience so far is wow! No wonder they call oxytocin the hormone of love, I feel so euphoric and loved up. I just keep telling Andy and my mum how much I love them!

The surges were at 5 minutes for over an hour last night and just felt incredible, absolutely not painful in any way, just intense and kind of well... nice! I don't know if I'll still be saying that at 6-10cm but I hope so.

Thanks for all the lovely comments and well wishes. I'm off again now but will be back after the birth and keep Jade updated.

ttfn


----------



## jms895

Hi Holly, sorry i missed you, this must be the start hun, get plenty of rest xxxx


----------



## icculcaz

mooooornin

come on holly... if it wasnt crappy weather here id jump on a train n personally deliver this: (wouldnt take long....):rofl:
 



Attached Files:







plunger.jpeg
File size: 1.9 KB
Views: 26


----------



## jms895

Morning caz hows u?


----------



## jms895

Any progress pregnant ladies?

Are all the mummies ok?

I am going for a carvery at 2 with the OH, MIL and FIL for late mothers day

My mum and dad get back tonight, hope thats all my baby was waiting for before he comes out!!

I am so upset today....... my stretchmarks are so bad and I mean my tummy is totally ruined! Bikini - never again :cry: they are bright red, purple and ready to bleed covering the whole of the bottom of bump :( they stick out and have little pimples on them. Will they ever fade? I wake up in the night scratching them..... dont know what to do :(


----------



## aurora32

Morning Girls,

How are you all today?

Good luck to Holly hope this is it for you hunn......:hugs:

How are you feeling today Jade any signs of baby appearing?


:hug::hug::hug:


----------



## jms895

No signs, only mega constipation and upset about the stretchies :(

Hows you Claire? xx


----------



## jojo1974

mornin ladies hows everyone today ? xxx


----------



## jms895

Hi Jojo xx


----------



## MummyCat

Ello lovelies....
How exciting for Holly and Andy! Will be keeping them in my thoughts!! Holly seemed soooo happy in her post, it was lovely to read!

We're okay, still contracting every 7 minutes at the moment... it's crazy... I'm starting to feel how Pip must have felt! The poor lady!! After they increased in intesity yesterday I really thought it would progress... so now I'll just wait patiently! :) 

If you don't hear from me for a while... it's likely that all is still the same... will text my buddies if anything exciting happens!! xx


----------



## jms895

Good luck Cat, poor you its been going on a while now, hope things step up!

Good news my mum and dad are back, hopefully now bubs will make an entrance :D

Logging off soon, going to get ready for lunch, try and make meself look half decent xx


----------



## MummyCat

Yey...hope they had a good time! I bet that's exactly what your little one was waiting for! Gran and Grandad!! Have a good afternoon! x


----------



## aurora32

jms895 said:


> No signs, only mega constipation and upset about the stretchies :(
> 
> Hows you Claire? xx

Im good thanks Jade, Hv just been and Euan put on nearly a Lb in a week he is now 8lb 2oz, so must be doing something right.

Hope you have a nice lunch and hope that now your mum n dad are back lo will put in that long awaited appearance.

Hope your lo appears soon Cath all these contractions must be driving you mad.....:hugs::hugs:

Labour dust to everyone that needs :dust::dust::dust::dust:

:hug::hug::hug:


----------



## jms895

Aaah Bless Euan, a pound thats good :D

Anyways, am logging off to get ready

:dust: to everyone :hugs:


----------



## lousielou

Baby changed his mind last night; got to every 6 minutes at 50 seconds and then petered out. Not too upset though as have found a few things we're going to change when it comes to the real thing!! How's everyone else?


----------



## lolly101

Ooh I can't believe there will be more March Mummies soon!!! LouiseLou I'm sure you will be soon and Holly and MummyCat!:happydance:

I can't believe its April next week!!! we waited soooo long for March to come round and now it is nearly over already and our pregancy journeys are nearly all over:cry:

i had to take Rebecca into Dans' school today. The children in year 2 are doing a project about babies and their teacher asked me to take her in to answer some questions!!! Dan came in with me to help!!! I loved it..some of the questions were good and one little boy asked does she like drawing pictures!!! Oh bless!!:rofl: I'm trying to picture her holding a pencil!!:rofl:


----------



## LisaM

:hi: everyone!

hopefully i can spend a little time on here today, feels like whenever i come on these days there is something else that needs to be done! 

good luck to Cath and Holly, sounds promising for the both of you.

how is everyone else? 

Ruby's cord came off yesterday so going to save the little clip - is that disgusting?? :rofl:

xx hope someone has a baby today xx


----------



## icculcaz

nah i got all 3 of mine's clips, hats n tags and even all of kyra's teeth that the tooth fairy has taken......


----------



## LisaM

i dont feel so bad now then! i kept her wee name bands as well, going to put it all in a box and keep it.


----------



## icculcaz

thats what ive done along with birth (day cards) etc


----------



## LisaM

yeh i'll keep those too. wanted to keep the actual cord but david refused! he said would she ever really want to see that when she is older - s'pose not!


----------



## jms895

Hi Caz and Lisa!!

Lousie sorry to hear it stopped!! 

Hi Lolly

Just got back from lunch, really tired may go for an hours kip before I go and see mum and dad later xx


----------



## LisaM

Hi Jade. ooh not long to go for you now until due date. do you have anymore updates from holly? hope it is going well x


----------



## jms895

Holly just text, she had nothing and then another 2 surges not long ago

Fingers crossed!! 

No updates this end :(


----------



## icculcaz

bah! ur bein tite jade.


----------



## lousielou

I saw my MW earlier. By the end of Jan, I'd put on nearly a stone and a half which I was quite happy about... since then though, I have put on another stone and a frickin' half! Oh. My. God. She said not to worry and that it's all baby, but my god, I feel like such a porker!! Eek! 

What's your weight gain been like everyone?


----------



## icculcaz

i was lighter at 37 weeks than at booking in...


----------



## lousielou

Oh.


----------



## icculcaz

i lose weight when preg.... cant drink..


----------



## lousielou

Oh, I see :) 

Just got rid of my ticker; didn't like it telling me I'm overdue!


----------



## KatienSam

louiselou i put on just over 2 stone i think, im trying to lose a bit more than i put on as when we were trying i put on a couple of lb 'love fat' as we call it (my OH has put on about 3 stone since we have been together lol)

ella has been a bit whingy, she sounds a bit snotty so i think the change of weather yesterday has maybe given her a bit of a cold! either that or i have a hard few months to come lol - going to see the health visitor to have her weighed etc tomorrow so will mention it!

hope holly's surges come back soon and we get another march baby before April!

hope your ok Jade, i didnt get many stretchies (got a few on the hips) and they fade really quickly! my mums were terrible when she was pregnant and you cant see hers anymore so dont worry you will be in a bikini again!! :hugs:

how is scarlett caz? how you getting on, cant believe she is over a month! they grow up so quickly lol

ella is making some funny noises now, she is trying to communicate so i copy her and she gets very excited! thought we had our first proper smile on mothers day... waiting to confirm that though ha ha (she didnt have wind as she had just woken up, but she does grin occasionally when she has dropped a mr whippy in her nappy lol)

xx


----------



## aurora32

hi girls,

How are you all doing?

Dont worry bout the weight lousie, mos will be baby and water and the rest will drop off after baby is born.....:hugs:

Hope you had a nice lunch Jade.

Fingers x things progress for holly.

Made a new thread over in baby and toddler for us to all use when ready thought it would be nice to carry the family on over there....:) its simply named March mummies.




:hug::hug::hug:


----------



## pippam116

hello ladies, sorry not been about, maddam keeping me busy and been trying to schedule school runs etc; getting there now and used to me awful sleep pattern, hope all are well. congrats to all who had bubs now, and kicks for those of you still waiting :hugs: xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx missed u all :D


----------



## Dani_b

evening all. still no baby here.
not had any signs of baby coming soon appart from maybe a little bit of plug


----------



## tiggertea

i still can't believe i popped before you pip :lol: i can't believe ANYONE did.....


:dust: and :hugs: to all who need em.

had the most awful night/day in the last 24hrs.... abbie being a little monster and cried all night (except an hour between 4 and 5am) then all morning til about 1pm.... :cry: so, i sat and cried with her..... :blush: feeling a little overwhelmed and like i can't cope on my own.... think it's lack of sleep making me that way though. hope so anyway. mum's off work this week and came round to help cheer me up, so we all went shopping (during which time Abs decided to sleep and was quite content :yipee:) as soon as we got home though she started her screaming act again so i handed her to her dad for the evening :blush:

had some awful news today too.... my cousin was pregnant (very early days, noone knew yet) and had some horrific pains - she went to get checked out and they found it was ectopic :cry:


----------



## jojo1974

hi ladies hope you all ok , well i went to hospital today for a check up and everythings ok , she attempted a asweep but my cervix is still high up :( she said she could only just feel it so doubt it will work :( , ad backache and hip ache since , got to go back next mon for another one , in my notes she put 2cm so hopin something might happen soon :)


----------



## Dani_b

im still hoping i dont need my sweep next week. 
if i could reac and knew what i was feeling for think i would try it myself lol.


----------



## tiggertea

hmmmmm maybe have a (careful) poke about dani and if you feel ANYTHING assume that's what ur feeling for?! :lol:


----------



## jms895

Sorry I missed you Katie, sorry Ella is snotty :(

Lousielou - I have gained 2 and a half stone but was overweight a bit anyway :(

Hi Caz!!

Sorry went to my mates, to see mum and dad and been shopping/ Whilst I was at my mates she did me an examination (she is MW) and I am 1/2 to 1cm dilated she can get finger in cervix and feel babies head. :) Not effaced but cervix low and forward, sweep should be effective Thurs she said :)

How is everyone?


----------



## jms895

Jojo hope the sweep (ish) worked hun :dust:

Hi PIP!! :D hows you!

Thanks Claire I had a lovely afternoon, meal, and lots of passion after :lol:

Debz sorry to hear you had a bad night. Also sorry about your cousin, thats awful hun :(

I miss everyone on here when I nip out! :(


----------



## jms895

Dani give yourself a poke about :lol:


----------



## aurora32

jms895 said:


> Sorry I missed you Katie, sorry Ella is snotty :(
> 
> Lousielou - I have gained 2 and a half stone but was overweight a bit anyway :(
> 
> Hi Caz!!
> 
> Sorry went to my mates, to see mum and dad and been shopping/ Whilst I was at my mates she did me an examination (she is MW) and I am 1/2 to 1cm dilated she can get finger in cervix and feel babies head. :) Not effaced but cervix low and forward, sweep should be effective Thurs she said :)
> How is everyone?

Thats positive news Jade, hope lo gets a move on.....:hugs::hugs:


----------



## jms895

Thanks Claire, hows you? xx


----------



## tiggertea

ooooh jade that sounds promising! lets hope Caine was listening and knows Thursday is eviction day!!! :happydance: bet you go on ur own on Wednesday! :winkwink:

Anyone heard anything more from Holly? She sounded really positive in her post yesterday.... the time away from here as obviously done her good (but we miss you hun!!!)


I'm much more rested today - Princess Wriggly-bum slept from 10pm through to 3am and then again til 7. :cloud9: so i had a great wee sleep! :yipee: can't believe it's 2 weeks already! Gonna sound silly but for the first time since the birth i've actually had the thought "she prob won't be an only child"..... :lol: not that hubby's gonna be gettin lucky anytime soon! ha, not a chance!


howz everyone else this morning?


----------



## jojo1974

mornin all , nothing to report ere still got backache but thats it :( , jade hope it works for you on thur sounds promising xxxxxx
debz glad you ad a good sleep xxxxx


----------



## CountingDown

Morning all, hope everyone is ok. Got a feeling I am going to have a bad day today!

Woke up to no central heating or hot water and o/h has got a flat tyre!! Wonder what number 3 could be :hissy:

Still no movement on baby front for me, think I am going to be an April mummy xx


----------



## tiggertea

hope the backache eases for you soon jo!

now, now CD.... still a whole week left of March! :D


----------



## CountingDown

tiggertea said:


> now, now CD.... still a whole week left of March! :D

Lol thats what my o/h keeps telling me, guess I am getting impatient now. xx


----------



## tiggertea

I don't blame you! i think i'd have been the worst for patience if i'd gotten any further than my 38+2..... i was getting quite sick of the waiting thing even then! :lol: sounds daft but I kinda miss being pregnant a little now! :confused:


----------



## jojo1974

think i will be a april mum :(


----------



## tiggertea

:ban: no more talk of april babies! lol need some PMA in here :hugs:


----------



## Phoenix

KatienSam said:


> (my OH has put on about 3 stone since we have been together lol)

That's about how much I've put on since Holly & I got together. Admittedly, I'd just turned 20 then, and was walking everywhere, compared to now, when I'm nearly 30, and walk nearly nowhere. Plus about a full stone of that was the honeymoon. :blush:


----------



## Phoenix

tiggertea said:


> :ban: no more talk of april babies! lol need some PMA in here :hugs:

It's a bit hard when we're already 41+5 by LMP (40+6 by scan), and no real sign of anything happening soon. :cry:


----------



## aurora32

Morning Girls and Phoenix,

How are you all today?

Any signs of babies arriving today, see wobbles looks like she is in labour.

Hows Holly doing today?

Any news how Jade is i notice she hasnt been on since 12.05am, not like her! Neither has cath not like her either, hope something is happening for something.

No more talk of April babies girls a whole week to go yet, plenty of time for babies to put in an appearance......:hugs::hugs::hugs:


:hugs::hugs: and :dust::dust::dust::dust: to those that need?


:hug::hug::hug:


----------



## MummyCat

Heya...

Ah Phoenix...hope things happen soon for you both. We're on 40 + 4 (according to scan) so understand the frustration! :hugs:

Not much to report on my side, apart from clear out x 3 this morning and really uncomfy sleep filled with contractions that led nowhere!

We're off to midwife soon and not expecting much from the appt as she didn't mention anything about sweeps etc last time we were there, so not expecting anything. I will ask her when I might be offered one as I am 40+4, maybe at the hosp on Thursday they might offer me one! Who knows! 

We've had sooooo many false alarms now, part of me thinks this pregnancy is just a dream? I know that sounds weird... but I almost feel like I'm going to wake up one morning and the bump is gone! and I've been imagining the child kicking me! hahahaha

Anyway....:hugs: to those who need them! Hope you're all okay! Will be back later - with hopefully something interesting! (even if it's what I plan on eating for dinner!!:rofl:)


----------



## Phoenix

Thanks for the support girls.

Thankfully work are really understanding. They're not counting my day off for yesterday's false alarm as part of my holiday, or paternity leave, so that's great. They just want to be kept informed (for obvious reasons).

I know things have to happen soon, but it's hard for us to stay optimistic. :-/


----------



## aurora32

Its easy for us to say keep your chin up especially those of us that have already had our babies, but like you say it will happen, just a matter of when now, hopefully that will be soon as poor Holly waited long enough now.

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: and :dust::dust::dust::dust: are sent to her in abundance.


:hug::hug::hug:


----------



## katycam

Hey everyone :)
Just been to bingo, was hoping it might set me off but it didnt!!
Hope you all ok xxx


----------



## Dani_b

hey all,
no sign of baby here yet.

good luck wobbles will be nice to see another march baby


----------



## jms895

hey girls and phoenix I am here!!

Had a steady day in bed treating me stretchies with cream and cold cloths they are very sore :(

No more babies?

:hugs: and dust to everyone!!
No signs at all this end! :(


----------



## Dani_b

no signs here appart from a lot of preasure when i stand up and more plug this morning


----------



## jms895

oooh good luck Dani

i am in a right depressed mode today!!

good news on wobbles :D


----------



## Dani_b

feels like baby will just fall out when i stand up.


----------



## KatienSam

blimey ladies you have the patience of saints, your all doing really well just remember it will be days away now, keep up the PMA!!

i really need to update the main thread but time is not something you have with a baby lol

ella had her 3 week growth spurt... 7lb 15oz now - 13oz in 7 days :shock:

xxx


----------



## jms895

Thanks Katie!!

Wow well done Ella :cloud9: she been eating lots?

Cant believe I am due tomorrow. Sweep booked for Thurs and induction (if I need it) is 5th April - seems ages away :(

Feel so shit right now :(


----------



## jms895

Katie just change thread from how many mummies born to how many left prob easier?? xx


----------



## KatienSam

she has been eating lots, little milk monster lol

i will change it, will have to check on people at top of list tho, some dont come on here now???

xxx


----------



## jms895

Katie I will have a look now and let you know.

Assume any from before 10th have had babies as 14 days and induction etc!! xx

Ta very much hun


----------



## jms895

:rofl: still 35 waiting!!! Inc the ones who dont post......

Not sure if you just want to remove the updates and call it March mummies as I bet its a pain in the ass updating!! :lol:

Leave it with ya :hugs:


----------



## KatienSam

cheers hun, i will update it once madam goes to sleep then put how many remaining lol still lots of bubbas to come!!!

you next jade - get bonking!

xx


----------



## jms895

:lol: i had more sex this week than the whole bloody pregnancy :dohh: not working :lol:

Am pinning hopes on the new moon and sweep Thursday! 

Catch up soon x


----------



## lousielou

When's the new moon?

I have a spot on my chin. I get them there when I'm hormonal - am convinced it's gonna be soon now!! :)


----------



## jms895

Lousielou hello!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! New moon is Thurs night :smug: lets get some babies out

I have a humungous zit on my chin too...... ohh could be a sign :rofl: may be we both gonna go??!!

I am also itching all over it is really pissing me off!!

No signs for you?

Nothing for me....NADA..... not a pain or ache!! :( fed up


----------



## Louise-B

Hi everyone...I have been offline for three weeks so have missed tons, but in the meantime I have moved house and given birth!!

Katherine Ava was born a week early on Friday 13 March, weighing a tiny 5lbs 4oz. She is absolutely gorgeous, very well behaved and completely healthy so we are thrilled. I'll post a birth story and pics soon.

Lou xxx


----------



## tiggertea

:hugs: and :dust: to all!

hopefully this new moon will have the remaining 35 march mums all popping simultaneously! :happydance:

congrats Lou!


----------



## lousielou

Hi!! :D

'm getting the odd spurt of BH's but am very reluctant to start timing them again!! I wasn't disappointed per se when they stopped on Sunday, and I keep telling myself that they've done some good, even if it is just nudging my little fella into the proper position! getting a lot of pressure on my cervix; feels like a smear test from the wrong side IYKWIM! MW said he's very, very low...

Am convinced the spots are a sign, and Thursday would be a good day for us to go I think :)

What's the itching from?


----------



## lousielou

Aw, Louise - a huge congratulations hun!! :D xx


----------



## jms895

Massive congrats Lou!!

Lousielou - stretchies are mega bad :( they nearly bleeding and I am ruined

Update from Shifter just now: she has had a few more irregular surges and losing little bits of plug and cramps she will keep us informed GOOD LUCK HUN :hugs:


----------



## jms895

Lucy hope Thursday it is for us both then! :) would be nice


----------



## lousielou

Good luck Holly!!

Aw Jade, i meant to reply to your strechmark thread yesterday. I have a few on my hips from when I was a teenager, and if I use fake tan they completely disappear... I know it's not ideal, but I'm sure you'll be bikini-able again hun :hugs: 

But we're both agreed then - Thursday it is yeah? I'll have a word with him now....


----------



## jojo1974

hey all hows everyone goin ?


----------



## jms895

Thanks hun, just feel so freaking crap today, do you ever get like that?

Spent most of day in bed with calomine and wet cold flannels on bump because of the itching and with due date tomorrow, I am just hormonal :(

Not even overdue yet but I really have had enough.....

Thursday it is agreed - LITTLE BOYS TIME TO COME OUT AND PLAY :D


----------



## jms895

Hey jojo, hows you? Anything to report? :rofl:


----------



## icculcaz

eeevning :)

had 6 week check today... what a waste of time that was...... scarletts only put on 2oz this week.. shes now 9lb5... still a chinky missus


come on char, push that bubba out!!!!

anybody else ????
 



Attached Files:







plunger.jpeg
File size: 1.9 KB
Views: 15


----------



## jojo1974

nothing to report ere just the odd bh and got a bit of backache , convinced my self it will happen next week now , :hugs: about the stretch marks iv been quite lucky so far :hugs:

congrats lou on your baby :cloud9:

hope this is it for shifter :happydance:

louise hope this is it for you hun :hugs:

hi caz


----------



## jms895

I will gladly take that Caz!!

Surely wobbs has had moo2 now?

Hows you?


----------



## jms895

Jojo you can join me and Lucy and have baby on Thursday, we have booked it in now - so listen up babies - come out!! :lol:


----------



## jojo1974

that sounds good jade :)


----------



## lousielou

Thanks Jo :)

Yeah I do get days like that Jade :hugs: what is getting to me at the moment though is the barrage of texts, calls and emails from everyone. I have one friend in particular who I think thinks she's being funny, but she is irritating the sh*t out of me with her constant harrassment!! "_Is he here yet? What's the matter with you? Have you tried curry? Sex? Walking? Are you gonna have to be induced?_" ARGH! Shut up! Too much pressure, leave me alone!!


----------



## lousielou

Yeah, I bet Wobbles' bubba is here by now.....


----------



## lousielou

well, looks like Wobbles' sweep did the trick - what time on Thurs are you having yours Jade??


----------



## jms895

Congrats to Wobbles and SC - baby is here :D

Yeah I am sick of the try this, try that etc, dont they think I have bloody tried!!! WTF, piss off and I will tell you when he is here FFS!! sorry - rant!!

:lol: calm.......

My friend has booked my induction in now, only cos she is a MW and has got me a nice Sunday evening slot :) I will be 12 days over, so 13 or 14 in theory if bubs come day after, which Is what I hoped to wait for.

But hoping sweep will start me on Thurs


----------



## jms895

Thursday sweep is at 1.40pm so hoping Thurs night or Fri am something will start. My friend has advised a long walk straight after and a clary sage bath :D

Are you having one Lucy or leaving it?


----------



## jojo1974

i feel the same i just nip to shop and i get it all ,my mums worse with the phone calls , fingers crossed for you jade for thur , i got mine on mon not really looking forward to it as wen she tryed yesterday ive ad constant backache and feel a bit funny down there


----------



## lousielou

I think I'm gonna leave it to be honest - my only issue at the moment is friends and family annoying me and going on about him being overdue. Physically I feel great. Next pregnancy I swear I'm going to lie about my dates so I don't get all this crap from everyone!!

My BH's go doolally when I walk anywhere! How are you finding the clary sage? I rub it on my nump; have you noticed it does anything for you?


----------



## jms895

Maybe you wont need it then Jo?!! Hope so hun xx

I am so excited now


----------



## lousielou

Woohoo jo! Did you get a sweep yesterday then?


----------



## jms895

Clary sage does nothing but I put it in the bath with frankincence and lavendar for calming or camomile if I need help sleeping.... May be doing something but seems not..... Raspberry tea increases the hicks, not had none today though so must remember.
Somedays I get loads of BH and its really anoying other days - nothing! xx


----------



## jms895

Oooh and loads of sex, orgasms and nipple twiddling has done bugger all too


----------



## aurora32

Evening Girls,

Gz Wobbles and SC.

How are you all doing?

Hope things start moving for you soon Jade i think you will go before thursday and if you dont definately a long walk after your sweep that or ball bouncing it worked for me with after my sweeps it helps with the whole downward pressure....:hugs::hugs::hugs:

Good luck to Holly hope this is the start of things for her......:hugs:

Jojo it tends to do that after they poke about down there and the more active you afre after they have done one the better it seems to work....:) so hope yours works for you hunn.

Hope Thursdays new Moon does it for you Lousie......:)

Congrats Lou on the arrival of your LO......:)

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: to all that need


:hug::hug::hug:


----------



## lousielou

Yeah, it's hard to know if things are effective or if you'd be having them anyway...

I drink RL tea and I think it's made me have more BHs, but like you, some days nada. The clary sage oil frickin' stinks and I haven't noticed anything different since starting that... The walking definately does something though; I'm always getting 'em and he always nudges further down when we're out too.....


----------



## jms895

Thanks Claire hun, I am pinning hopes on Thurs or fri for things starting :D


----------



## lousielou

jms895 said:


> Oooh and loads of sex, orgasms and nipple twiddling has done bugger all too


Not even cheered you up?! :)


----------



## lousielou

Thanks Claire - got my heart set on Thursday now!


----------



## jojo1974

yer the dr tried but she did say its more affective wen your by your date , think she felt sorry for me lol all i did was moan to her , she tried but said my cervix was still a bit up and couldnt quiet reach it , she bloody reached sommat cause iv done nothing but ache, since so back i go to hospital on mon to av it done again :( , on the plus side she said labour should start within 24 and 48 hrs if its worked :) so fingers crossed jade


----------



## jms895

Yes walking is good but to be honest I have been idol since Sat and hardly done any, need to get my ass out tonight and walk the dog even if just for 20 mins......
Thurs I plan on at least 2 miles after the sweep but am told I will prob be cramping and bleeding after.....
Still not even lost my plug :dohh:


----------



## jms895

lousielou said:


> jms895 said:
> 
> 
> Oooh and loads of sex, orgasms and nipple twiddling has done bugger all too
> 
> 
> Not even cheered you up?! :)Click to expand...

Yes bless the OH is trying to cheer me up and make me feel sexy again cos of these stretchies and feeling like a whale, bless him. I do love him :D
May try and tempt him for more later :lol:

On another note, I have stopped getting tightenings and hicks after an orgasm, anyone else? Was getting them always before but not now..... though they are better and longer :rofl: sorry TMI


----------



## lousielou

I thought I;d lost mine a couple of weeks ago, but now I'm not sure....

jo, sounds ouchie!


----------



## lousielou

The orgasms are better and longer or the BH's??

I still get 'em after orgasms....


----------



## aurora32

jms895 said:


> Yes walking is good but to be honest I have been idol since Sat and hardly done any, need to get my ass out tonight and walk the dog even if just for 20 mins......
> Thurs I plan on at least 2 miles after the sweep but am told I will prob be cramping and bleeding after.....
> Still not even lost my plug :dohh:

Dont got too far not unless you have someone with you....:) You will deffo loose plug after they sweep you will come away in little bits i did after i got mine on all occasions and had no plug loss prior to them doing the sweep. Can get crampy it set my contractions off this last time really badly didnt bleed though, everyones different though but just be aware that things can either not happen at all or all happen at once.......:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## jms895

The orgasms are better and longer, but the hicks dont start after now like before :shrug:

Woooaahhh B&B has just gone well weird on me!!??


----------



## jojo1974

iv been losing clear jelly stuff (sorry tmi ) but nothing else :(


----------



## lousielou

Yeah, mine looked like a big clear bogie - yummy!

Have to scoot ladies, will try and pop back on later - lots of positive vibes and labour dust to you all! :)


----------



## jms895

Thanks Claire, yes MW says I may need 2 or 3 sweeps.... will take OH on the walk with me and not go alone in case it all starts up..... :hugs:
Am really really hoping it helps


----------



## jms895

See you later Lucy.

No I had nothing but normal discharge...... no plug.......


----------



## aurora32

jms895 said:


> Thanks Claire, yes MW says I may need 2 or 3 sweeps.... will take OH on the walk with me and not go alone in case it all starts up..... :hugs:
> Am really really hoping it helps

Sorry Jade i sound like a bloody mother hen.....:blush:


----------



## jojo1974

lousielou said:


> Yeah, mine looked like a big clear bogie - yummy!
> 
> Have to scoot ladies, will try and pop back on later - lots of positive vibes and labour dust to you all! :)

well described lol


----------



## jojo1974

do you get the watery discharge jade , i often feel like i wet myself lol


----------



## jms895

aurora32 said:


> jms895 said:
> 
> 
> Thanks Claire, yes MW says I may need 2 or 3 sweeps.... will take OH on the walk with me and not go alone in case it all starts up..... :hugs:
> Am really really hoping it helps
> 
> Sorry Jade i sound like a bloody mother hen.....:blush:Click to expand...

I like all the advice hun as its all new to me :hugs:

You just looking after me :hugs: xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## aurora32

jms895 said:


> Thanks Claire, yes MW says I may need 2 or 3 sweeps.... will take OH on the walk with me and not go alone in case it all starts up..... :hugs:
> Am really really hoping it helps

If your Mw is good and has long fingers and your cervix is presenting itself well one good sweep should be all that is needed the one i got with bubs number 2, well shall we say mw knew what she was doing and it set me off had it at 9am on the tuesday and had DS early hours of wednesday.....:) so let hope it works for you.


:hug::hug::hug:


----------



## jms895

Yep Jojo I get lots of that!! Oh the joys..... :rofl:


----------



## jms895

Thanks Claire, my MW has been one for 20 years so am hoping so!! I will slip her a tenner and say do a good job :rofl: ha ha 
I am mad wanting a randon woman to do this to me :dohh:


----------



## jojo1974

jms895 said:


> Yep Jojo I get lots of that!! Oh the joys..... :rofl:

things we go through hey :rofl:


----------



## jojo1974

i will be inspecting how long the drs fingers are on mon now lol


----------



## aurora32

jms895 said:


> Thanks Claire, my MW has been one for 20 years so am hoping so!! I will slip her a tenner and say do a good job :rofl: ha ha
> I am mad wanting a randon woman to do this to me :dohh:

20 years well she certainly should know what she is doing then lol, as for being mad, nah once you get to this far in pg hunn all your worries, pride and dignity are well out of the window......:)


:hug::hug::hug:


----------



## aurora32

jojo1974 said:


> i will be inspecting how long the drs fingers are on mon now lol

:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## jms895

:rofl: Jojo, yes MUST check the fingers!!
Our bloody hoover belt just gone!!! :grr:
Gonna cook a curry soon and take dog for a walk round the block (well waddle) Lol


----------



## jojo1974

well im of ladies going to av a nice long soak in the bath then watch a dvd , just fancy a nice cold beer yum , weve got curry 2 morrow yum , prob pop on later to see how everyone is xxxxxxxxx


----------



## icculcaz

dont mention curry.... just had one and im podged. cant move..... aargh


----------



## jms895

NN Jojo enjoy your bath!

Need to cook my curry cant be arsed, come and cook it Caz!!


----------



## icculcaz

mine was takeaway...


----------



## aurora32

Just got a text from Lolly, who has had a text from Gemma saying that she got rushed to hospital and she has got Gall stones, she is on morphine for the pain and she says its horrid can sympathise with her there, she is missing the kids like crazy and hopes she may get home tomorrow, she can view bnb in hosp but cant post so just wanted to let you girlies know she is thinking of you and hopes you all go soon. 

She has had a crap week and hoping nothing else goes wrong. 

She has to have a scan tomorrow and then have her gall bladder removed in a few weeks, this has been going on for a while.


Aww hunn big hugs to you and hope you feeling better soon.


:hug::hug::hug::hug:


----------



## jms895

OMG Gemma :shock: thats awful and all she needs bless her

Thinking of you hun :( :hugs: wishing you a speedy recovery xxxx


----------



## icculcaz

Free £5 Mamas and Papas Voucher
Request a free catalogue and you should also receive a free £5 voucher to spend in their stores.

https://www.mamasandpapas.co.uk/catalogue-request/


----------



## lousielou

Aw poor Gemma - lots of love and hope you're back home soon! :hugs: xx


----------



## Dani_b

evening all.
ive had my curry for tea so fingers crossed it does somethig this time lol


----------



## jms895

We umming and arring about curry!! We cant be bothered to cook so may have a chippy :blush:

Just walked dog for 20 mins, mega pressure and hicks!! Come on baby!

Hi Dani

Really hope Gemma is ok :(


----------



## Dani_b

my curry was one of the fresh ones from the deli in asda so just had to bung it in the microwave when i got home

got a lovely dress for katie for when she is bigger
got this one for niece as wasnt small enough for katie only had 6-9 months and that no good as it will be going cold by the tme it fits 
https://direct.asda.com/george/baby...int-dress-and-hat-set/GEM9502,default,pd.html

got this one for katie. i just couldnt walk past and leave it there
https://direct.asda.com/george/baby...int-dress-and-hat-set/GEM9505,default,pd.html


----------



## jms895

Awww Dani I love the red and white one :cloud9: gorgeous!


----------



## Dani_b

the smallest in the red one was 6-9 months. want imressed.. might get it though once neice has out grown it lol


----------



## tiggertea

good luck holly and andy! :hugs:

jade - soz bout those stretchies... hope you get em soothed soon! :(

congrats to SC and wobbs! :D

it's true what claire said bout thoughts of dignity and pride going out the window @ this stage..... i didn't give a hoot who was poking and proding at my lady bits..... neither was i concerned at how tidy the garden was.... (it was relatively tidy though!:lol:)

hugest :hugs: to gemma! get well soon hun!



well, had a bit of an eventful day! been to register miss abbie (i know, i know.... i'm a bit slow off the mark!! :blush:) so she's finally legally in existence! :happydance: and she had her first visit to the GP :( she has had a bit of a sticky eye the past couple of days, but it had gone all green and gooey - really horrible looking today. took her to the pharmacist and they said she was too young for them to give her anything hissy:) so i went straitght to the docs to get it looked at. poor mite has a little infection so has to have eyedrops.... she's being super and lets me put em in tho :)


----------



## jms895

Hi Debz, hope Abbie's eye is better soon hun :( :hugs: xxx


----------



## jojo1974

im back again lol , just watched a film called marley and me and sobbed my heart out , made me av strong period pains as well, hows everyone doin ?


----------



## jms895

Aah Jo I really want to see that!! :D Need to go and watch it

Hows you other than the pains?

I settled for chippie tea and am now stuffed.....again :rofl:


----------



## jojo1974

im ok ta jade , if you go and watch it take plenty of tissues lol , my bro d/l it so i borrowed it of him , hows you any pains ?


----------



## jojo1974

i could eat something nice not got owt in till shopping tomorrow :(


----------



## jms895

Had some more BH when I took the dog a walk but always do. Nothing else to report :rofl:

I will get the tissues ready if I go!! :D

Did you have a nice bath?

Not sure whether I want a bath or shower now x


----------



## jojo1974

yer bath was lovely i could of dropped to sleep in there lol ,like showers in summer or wen i carnt be arsed , not very busy on ere tonight


----------



## jms895

Nope not very, then again, there is just getting less and less of us!

Not heard from Katy for a bit, hope she is ok?

Also Mummycat!


----------



## jojo1974

i seen katy posted sommat on facebook this mornin and i think cath was on ere earlier , iv got both of there numbers so will leave it till mornin then text em xx


----------



## jojo1974

hope they both ok and in labour


----------



## jms895

Thanks, hope they are on tomorrow - with babies :rofl:

Getting period cramp again now, but its constant so nothing important :grr:


----------



## jojo1974

iv got that as well and backache getting use to it now


----------



## jms895

Its so annoying!!


----------



## jojo1974

i wish the pains would just stop or be for real


----------



## jms895

I know.... this pain is getting a bit worse but its still constant


----------



## jojo1974

i will keep my fingers crossed for you :)


----------



## jms895

And me you too hun :hugs:

Hope we go same day!


----------



## jojo1974

im shooting of now jade got a right headache just come on , will catch up with you tomorrow if your around , will keep fingers crossed xxxxxxx


----------



## jms895

NN Jo :dust:


----------



## jojo1974

jms895 said:


> And me you too hun :hugs:
> 
> Hope we go same day!

yerthat would be good all wots left go together :happydance:

keeping everything crossed for thursday :happydance:


----------



## Celine35

Now I've discovered this thread I'll be popping in tomorrow for a chat as I try to distract myself from being over due,

:hug:

Night night everyone xxxx


----------



## jms895

NN xx


----------



## jms895

:hugs: to both of you xx


----------



## aurora32

NN Jade, 

Hope your little man puts in an appearance very soon.

Hope you have a good night....:hugs::hugs:


----------



## jojo1974

hi all thought id let you no woke up at 2 and my water as gone not getting much pain at the min , will keep text buddies up dated god im shitting it xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## babymama

good luck jojo.. hope this is it for you! :)


----------



## jojo1974

thanx gosh everytime i stand up i leak lol


----------



## babymama

that's good.. just think in a bit you'll have your baby. yay! so exciting :)


----------



## jojo1974

its 4.58 just got back from hospital waters av defo gone , sent home cause pains arnt regular got to ring hospital up at 7.30 in mornin and they will give me a timeto come in and be induced if need be , supposed to be trying to sleep but wide a wake lol oh gone to tescos to get us sommat to eat


----------



## lousielou

Oh wow Jo, congratulations!! Good luck and keep us all posted! :D Xx


----------



## MummyCat

Morning...

Jojo hun.. how exciting! Hope you're ok and contractions have started! 
Jade, happy Due date chick! May I please join you and Lucy with the get the baby out tomorrow plan? I'll be six days overdue....so surely little one shouldn't resist too much!! Dani... you should join the Thursday club too!!

Good luck to Holly and Andy, hope things are kicking off for them!
Poor Gemma, hope she's feeling better soon!
Debz, your poor little Abbie, good job she's a star and letting you give her the drops!

Claire.... thanks for hanging about and sending us tons of labour dust... it's lovely to read your very supportive posts!!!

Update on us: Well Midwife appt yesterday was nothing exciting, baby is very low down (as was previously) BP fine, urine fine, baby's HB fine... so we wait! She did have a moan at the baby and told it to come now! (Maybe it'll listen to her! who knows!) 

My Mum has landed at Heathrow (Hurrah) and is catching a bus to Luton Airport, where Mike will pick her up, so maybe baby is waiting for Gran to arrive.... We've almost given up on reasons why we're waiting! *sigh* 

I may not be on much from now on as Mum's here, but will try check in every now and then! :hugs:


----------



## jojo1974

im still ere :( contractions still not regular got to ring hospital back at 11 , wish they would av me in now xxxxxxx


----------



## jms895

Jojo hope it steps up for you!! Sorry just woken up again xxxx

Cat good luck and to you Celine xx


----------



## Loveit

Hi everyone, only posted in here once i think! 
Its my due date today and had not one sign that anythings going to happen :(
I feel like iv been pregnant forever!!!
Anyone else in the same position or does it just look like im gunna be waaaay overdue?

xxx


----------



## jms895

Its my due date today too!! No signs..... sweep tomorrow.....

Good luck xx


----------



## Loveit

I dont get a sweep till next tuesday arghhhh

Good luck to you too xx


----------



## jms895

Thanks hun!!! xx


----------



## katycam

Hello everyone :)
Im still here!
Jo - good luck, im jealous!!
x


----------



## Celine35

Morning all,

Fingers crossed jojo - won't be long now hon! 
jms895 - i'm 4 days overdue and haven't got a sweep booked - do you think i should ring midwife? I was so convinced I'd be early or on time didn't occur to me to discuss this at last appointment.
Loveit - the waiting game is realy hard - is this your first? If so, i'm sure others have said is pretty common to be late but on the other hand just because you've had no signs does not necessarily indicate you will go much later - for some women it just happens all at once. For me - i have had that many false alarms it's ridiculuous!!!

:hug: to all

Celinexxxx


----------



## aurora32

MummyCat said:


> Morning...
> 
> Jojo hun.. how exciting! Hope you're ok and contractions have started!
> Jade, happy Due date chick! May I please join you and Lucy with the get the baby out tomorrow plan? I'll be six days overdue....so surely little one shouldn't resist too much!! Dani... you should join the Thursday club too!!
> 
> Good luck to Holly and Andy, hope things are kicking off for them!
> Poor Gemma, hope she's feeling better soon!
> Debz, your poor little Abbie, good job she's a star and letting you give her the drops!
> 
> Claire.... thanks for hanging about and sending us tons of labour dust... it's lovely to read your very supportive posts!!!
> 
> Update on us: Well Midwife appt yesterday was nothing exciting, baby is very low down (as was previously) BP fine, urine fine, baby's HB fine... so we wait! She did have a moan at the baby and told it to come now! (Maybe it'll listen to her! who knows!)
> 
> My Mum has landed at Heathrow (Hurrah) and is catching a bus to Luton Airport, where Mike will pick her up, so maybe baby is waiting for Gran to arrive.... We've almost given up on reasons why we're waiting! *sigh*
> 
> I may not be on much from now on as Mum's here, but will try check in every now and then! :hugs:[/QUOTE
> 
> You are very much welcome Cath, not just going to desert all you waiting ladies just cos ive had my little bundle, you were all there for me when i was still pregnant and i intend to do the same for you all till such times you have all had babies and we are all over in the Baby and Toddler March Mummies thread.......:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## katycam

We are due another baby soon :)


----------



## aurora32

jojo1974 said:


> im still ere :( contractions still not regular got to ring hospital back at 11 , wish they would av me in now xxxxxxx

Walking and bouncing hunn get baby moving downward, or you could be like i was and end up getting the syntocin drip, my contractions wouldnt kick off properly after my waters went either, 

They wont leave you hanging around too long now though not after your waters have gone, hope they kick up a notch soon Jo, not that im wishing pain on you :blush: but you know what i mean.

:hug::hug::hug::hug:


----------



## aurora32

So we have Wobbles who has had her little bundle, JoJo in labour, so come on girlies we need a 3rd, always happens in three's!!!!!!


:hug::hug::hug::hug:


----------



## aurora32

Loveit said:


> Hi everyone, only posted in here once i think!
> Its my due date today and had not one sign that anythings going to happen :(
> I feel like iv been pregnant forever!!!
> Anyone else in the same position or does it just look like im gunna be waaaay overdue?
> 
> xxx

Happy Due date hunn......:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Loveit

Yeah its my first, i think i just hate not knowing what to expect but im soooo excited! Hopefully it all just comes at once then!!
Im moaning about waiting and then when im actually in labour i wont know what to do with myself lol

xx


----------



## jms895

Celine, ring MW worth a try hun :hugs: I know a few who have gone into labour after the sweep, inc Jojo :D

Come on Jojo, get that little prince's butt moving :dance:

Hi Katy not heard from you for a bit, hope your ok? Not spending all your money at bingo I hope :rofl:


----------



## jms895

Loveit - same here, when the time comes I will prob shit it, but am in so much discomfort now and these stretchies are so bad, I would do anything for him to come now :(

:hugs: xx


----------



## katycam

Im ok jade :) nope im behaving now! no more bingo till bubs arrives.
I want him out now!!


----------



## jms895

Wont be long hun! May come on your due date!! Any news on when Luke is back?


----------



## katycam

Nope he phoned on Monday which was cool to hear his voice, but no idea when hes home, looking more n more like its def may.


----------



## jms895

Right ladies I am going to get ready for lunch with the girls :D

Will be back on late afternoon.

Labour :dust: Jojo hun :hugs: xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## aurora32

jms895 said:


> Right ladies I am going to get ready for lunch with the girls :D
> 
> Will be back on late afternoon.
> 
> Labour :dust: Jojo hun :hugs: xxxxxxxxxxxx

Have a lovely lunch Jade, see you later.

:hug::hug::hug:


----------



## jojo1974

hi got 5 mins b4 i go hospital ,contractions are still not regular so dont no wot they will do with me , iv got water just gushing out everytime i stand up its not very nice :(


----------



## katycam

Have a nice lunch jade speak soon xxx

Good luck Jo, hopefully they sort you out and you have bubs in your arms very soon :) :hugs:


----------



## jojo1974

you and jade next katy sending you loads of labour :dust: and all the other march mummys good luck to you all xxxxxxxx


----------



## Phoenix

Morning ladies.

Diddly squat happening here, so I'm at work again.

Went to the hospital to see the consultant to discuss options, all ine. Monitoring from Monday if bubs hasn't arrived by then.


----------



## Dani_b

stil no signs of this baby coming any time soon


----------



## MummyCat

Thanks Claire hun! You're so lovely :hugs:

Ah Jojo... thinking of you chick!!! All the best, hope to hear from you soon with good baby news!

Phoenix... I really hope that bubs is here before Monday! I so hope that Holly gets as close as possible to the birth she'd like!! :hugs: Please send her our love and tell her to keep thinking happy thoughts!! ;) Full moon tomorrow!! xx


----------



## aurora32

Good Luck Jojo hope lo arrives soon hunn.

:hugs::hugs: to Holly hope something happens soon for her must be very frustrating for you both.....:hugs:

Cath hope your lo steps up a gear soon for you soon too hunn....:hugs::hugs: maybe Thursdays moon will have a good influence on you all.

:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust: to you Katy and Dani


:hug::hug::hug:


----------



## CountingDown

Hope everyone is ok xx

Just had my bp checked again by m/w, still high but nothing to be too concerned about. Booked in again for the 31st when I can have a sweep :happydance:!!! 

Sounds silly but I am looking forward to this, I have a feeling I will need all the help I can get to 'help' bubs move along.


----------



## KatienSam

hope your all ok ladies (and gent) hope this babies come soon for you!

xx


----------



## katycam

no signs of anything at all :( boooo!!
if you havent already come see mummyhood.com too :)


----------



## aurora32

CountingDown said:


> Hope everyone is ok xx
> 
> Just had my bp checked again by m/w, still high but nothing to be too concerned about. Booked in again for the 31st when I can have a sweep :happydance:!!!
> 
> Sounds silly but I am looking forward to this, I have a feeling I will need all the help I can get to 'help' bubs move along.

Good Luck for that CD hope that little extra push is all that you need to help Lo on its way......:hugs::hugs:


----------



## lousielou

Having another repeat performance of Sunday; contractions every 10 mins on the button, but not getting any more intense. Been for a walk, been bouncing about on my ball, been in the pool - they're still going but I'm sure it's not the real thing!!


----------



## katycam

lousielou said:


> Having another repeat performance of Sunday; contractions every 10 mins on the button, but not getting any more intense. Been for a walk, been bouncing about on my ball, been in the pool - they're still going but I'm sure it's not the real thing!!

Fingers crossed it is the real thing for you :)

My feet have swollen up ridiculously huge. Been trying to get hold of the day unit for the last hour but they not answering!


----------



## aurora32

lousielou said:


> Having another repeat performance of Sunday; contractions every 10 mins on the button, but not getting any more intense. Been for a walk, been bouncing about on my ball, been in the pool - they're still going but I'm sure it's not the real thing!!

Fingers x Lousie, the pre moon vibes may be having an effect, plus we still need a number 3 baby to wobbles and potentially Jojo, anyone heard how she is doing?


:hug::hug::hug:


----------



## lousielou

Aw thanks, but they're not getting any stronger. I'm timing them on contraction-master and they're quite wonky so I'm pretty sure this isn't it. It's nice to live in hope though!!

How are your legs now hun? Have you managed to speak to anyone yet? xx


----------



## lousielou

Hmm, B&B has gone all weird - why can't I thank??


----------



## tiggertea

good luck jo! :hugs:

jade - happy due date to you! (can't remember who else's it was but same to you too! :) baby brain still! hehe)

lucy - fingers crossed hun, mine started out getting regular but not any more painful, so hopefully these are your real contractions :D

phoenix - good luck to you and holly, i'm sure it's your turn soon!

katy - if u cant get em on the fone, just go into hosp and refuse to leave til they have a look! :grr: silly people that they are!!!


Any more news on gemma?

everyone else..... :hugs: and :dust: as required! :)


----------



## Dani_b

think iwill take a truk full of :dust: lol


----------



## tiggertea

one 40ft truck of labour style :dust: coming right up! :hugs:


----------



## Dani_b

thanks lol


----------



## tiggertea

no probs :) this new moon 2moro could help 2!


----------



## Dani_b

im hoping. 
have been getting tightenings all day but nothing painful or worth timing. have got contractionmaster loaded so will try timing any that come along


----------



## lousielou

Yeah, I'm doing that...... It's disheartening though!!


----------



## aurora32

Hi Deb :hi:

Not heard anything on the Gemma front as yet, but then again not heard from Lolly today either, i did txt Gemma earlier but got no reply, that said if she is feeling rotten and was having scans thats probably why, if i hear any more il let you know.

:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust: coming your way Dani and all you other girls.


:hug::hug::hug::hug:


----------



## Dani_b

well i think the tightenings are geting a bit more painful so hopefully its the start of something


----------



## lousielou

Yay dani! Sounds good!


----------



## tiggertea

:wave: claire!

ooooh dani - good luck! i've everything crossed for ya!


----------



## Dani_b

will keep you posted


----------



## aurora32

Good Luck Dani, hope this is the start of something......:hugs:

:hug::hug:


----------



## Dani_b

i hope so too.
going to find something for tea soon. DD and DS are in bed so will be able to eat in piece lol. think i might end up with a jacket potato with cheese and maybe beans


----------



## lousielou

dani - good luck! hope it all carries on. Am off to have some dinner..... everything's stopped now!! :)


----------



## icculcaz

eeevnin


----------



## mummymadness

Hi ladies just updated on the thread about me .
Thanks sooo much Aurora hun **Hugs** .

So glad to be back home allthow dreading surgery in a way even thow im in pain .

What have i missed whos had there babies ??? , Some one has to have had in 3 days i been in ? . xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx .


----------



## jms895

Gemma, wobbles had her baby :D

Glad you are home, are you resting?

Lousie and Dani :dust:

Had text from Jojo, she on the ward and if contractions dont pick up, induction tomorrow :hugs: to her.

Hi everyone else!


----------



## aurora32

mummymadness said:


> Hi ladies just updated on the thread about me .
> Thanks sooo much Aurora hun **Hugs** .
> 
> So glad to be back home allthow dreading surgery in a way even thow im in pain .
> 
> What have i missed whos had there babies ??? , Some one has to have had in 3 days i been in ? . xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx .

Awww no problem Gemma just glad you are back and ok, sorry you are still in pain though.

:hug::hug::hug:


----------



## mummymadness

Thanks girls just seen wobbles piccies awwww shes lovely :) .

The pains bareable with pain killers for now thank god, It seems the stone isnt in as much as a bad place as it was.

That morphine was the worse thing in the world :( , JUst soooo good to see the kids i gave them a bath and loads of cuddles :) .

Little bit scared about this surgery thow, No one really explained it too me yet .
All i know is gall bladder is comming out !! .

Jade im surpised to see your still hanging on hun lots of labour dust . xxxxxx .


----------



## aurora32

Hi Jade,

How are you?

Just in case i dont get a chance later just want to wish you all the best for your induction tomorrow hunn, hope its a success, plenty of walking or ball bouncing after.

Good Luck Jojo, hope her contractions pick up for her.

Anyone heard form Cath?

Evening Caz hows you?


:hug::hug::hug:


----------



## aurora32

Wobbles little girl is in hospital, problems with her breathing, post on main thread, hope the poor little thing is ok.


:hug::hug::hug:


----------



## jms895

:hugs: to Wobbles and SC, hope little Megan is ok! :(

Congrats to Beth18 who had her baby on Sunday :dance:

Good luck to Dee H who is being induced tonight!!

Jojo - I have put a thread up for her, induction tomorrow if nothing tonight, she is staying on the ward.

Not heard from Cath, not sure if should text?


----------



## aurora32

Give her a quick txt Jade, let her know we are all thinking and asking after her.


:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## jms895

Will do Claire xx let you know xx


----------



## Dani_b

evening all
ive had my tea now lol


----------



## MummyCat

Ello...

Haven't seen a text from Jade as been at PC for last 15 min.... just catching up on you lot :)

I've been having a day of more pains, but nothing else! :grr:

Hoping to at least have an interesting appt at hospital tomorrow! 

:hugs: to all those who are almost there and def to Wobbles re little Megan!

Thanks for thinking of me! xx


----------



## aurora32

mummymadness said:


> Thanks girls just seen wobbles piccies awwww shes lovely :) .
> 
> The pains bareable with pain killers for now thank god, It seems the stone isnt in as much as a bad place as it was.
> 
> That morphine was the worse thing in the world :( , JUst soooo good to see the kids i gave them a bath and loads of cuddles :) .
> 
> Little bit scared about this surgery thow, No one really explained it too me yet .
> All i know is gall bladder is comming out !! .
> 
> Jade im surpised to see your still hanging on hun lots of labour dust . xxxxxx .


Aww Gemma can you not get your Dr to go through it with you give you a bit of peace of mind over it.
At least when its out you should be problem free afterwards.



:hug::hug::hug::hug:

:hug::hug::hug:


----------



## aurora32

MummyCat said:


> Ello...
> 
> Haven't seen a text from Jade as been at PC for last 15 min.... just catching up on you lot :)
> 
> I've been having a day of more pains, but nothing else! :grr:
> 
> Hoping to at least have an interesting appt at hospital tomorrow!
> 
> :hugs: to all those who are almost there and def to Wobbles re little Megan!
> 
> Thanks for thinking of me! xx


:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl: your ears must have been burning, we were talking bout you :blush:, but it should have been your left one that was burning not your right.....:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:
Good Luck at your appointment tomorrow hope something positive comes from it hunn.


:hug::hug::hug:


----------



## mummymadness

I think i will Hun , I get to see specialist first so will try get all the ins and outs .
They basically said as its been such an ongoing prblem its best just whipping it out (They make it sound like a friendly game of tennis or something lol) .

Lots of labour dust girls . x .


----------



## jms895

Hi Cath :hugs: xx


----------



## Dani_b

tightnings seem to have gone again... baby teasing me


----------



## jms895

Aww sorry it stopped Dani!!

Thanks for the text Cath

Jojo text, contractions every 20 mins now xx


----------



## aurora32

jms895 said:


> Aww sorry it stopped Dani!!
> 
> Thanks for the text Cath
> 
> Jojo text, contractions every 20 mins now xx


Ohh good news for Jojo, hope she has her Lo by the morning......:)


:hug::hug:


----------



## aurora32

Going to bed, nn girls.

Good Luck for the sweep tomorrow Jade, hope it does its job........:)

and

Good luck at your appointment too Cath.

Hope you feel a bit better soon Gemma, and hope Oscar feeling better also.

Hope your Pains start up again Dani

:hug::hug::hug::hug: and :dust::dust::dust::dust::dust: to all that need.


----------



## Dani_b

i do to but hope they wait until OH gets back from work


----------



## jms895

Morning ladies!! :D

Well pains woke me up at 5am and got up for the loo, waters dripping down my leg!!!

Went to the loo and lost massive plug (sorry TMI!!) Its definately started.

Pains are about every 15-20 mins at the moment.....

Also had a major clear out TMI!

:dance: fancy baby coming more of less on time bless him!!

Ooooohhh another pain :(...................

Got to keep busy, have a clary sage bath and call hospital later with updates..... 

I am so excited.... and nervous

:dust: to everyone xx


----------



## lousielou

Go Jade, go Jade, go Jade.... :happydance:

I'm gonna be the only one left!!


----------



## jms895

I am so excited!!

Pains are about every 10 mins but not THAT bad if you know what I mean...... I am sure things will step up a notch later. Trying to keep busy, had breakfast and am cleaning up a bit :rofl: then sorting bag again and clary sage bath!

Good look Lousielou hope your little man comes soon :hugs: xx


----------



## Celine35

AAh Good luck Jade - how exciting!!!!! :happydance:

Wish my labour would hurry up and start now - 5 days overdue - louiselou when is your DD?

Celinexx


----------



## jms895

Thanks Celine, hope so for you hun :hugs:

Did you ring about a sweep? I was supposed to have mine today but wont be going.....

:dust: to everyone. Not heard from Jojo, hope she is well into labour now or has her little man....


----------



## lousielou

Last Sunday!! So, 4 days ago now. I think he'll be here Monday or Tuesday. 

I'm doing ok though; thought I'd be going out of my mind but I'm quite happy.... it's hard seeing everyone else go though! :)


----------



## jms895

I feel for poor Holly who is now 14 days late :( :dust: and hugs to phoenix and holly xxx

Lousielou and Celine, wont be long for you now and I had no signs yesterday AT ALL. All those niggles over the weeks were nothing and now I expect him to be coming at least 48 hours as hospital will have me in tomorrow night to start me off if not due to waters going.

:hugs: We will all be mummys very soon xx


----------



## lousielou

I'm so excited for you Jade!


----------



## lousielou

Have to go, will be back in a bit - if you're not about Jade, all the very best! Sending lots of love and speedy labour vibes - remember your breathing!! :D xxxxxxx


----------



## jms895

Will do thanks hun :D

Have a lovely day


----------



## Logiebear

It's my due date today!! Wow I can't believe Hannah has been here for almost 6 weeks already. She has been through so much and now has a really bad cough and cold. The poor little thing has had it rough but she is a joy and so amazing.

Good luck to all still to have their babies, come on Holly, you are keeping everyone waiting lol


----------



## aurora32

Morning Girls,

Sooooo Excited for you Jade, Not long til Lo is here :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:.

Lots of labour dust being sent to you Lousie and Celine :dust::dust::dust::dust:

Hope Jojo is ok and has either has baby or well on the way.

Hope Holly's Lo puts an appearance in very soon, think she has waited long enough......:hugs::hugs:

Morning Logie, Happy Due date!! how are you, hope Hannah gets over her cough and cold very soon.

:hugs::hugs::hugs:and:dust::dust::dust::dust: to those that need.


----------



## jms895

Happy due date Logie :rofl:

Thanks Claire xx

Jojo is waiting for induction this morning as the pains have not stepped up! xx


----------



## katycam

Cant believe im finally at my due date!!
Although nothing will happen im sure!
Good luck jade :)


----------



## Celine35

Thanks for the labour dust aurora - let's hope it works!!! :happydance:
So excited for you Jade at least things are happeneing - I rang my MW about a sweep so going to have one on monday, thanks for advice x :hugs:
Happy due date logie, katie bear and anyone else due today!!! :hugs:
louiselou - now i'm overdue i bizarelly feel more relaxed than before as i've just come to terms with fact he's gonna be late and by week on thursday (induction day) he will be here no matter what whereas leading up to the date I was very anxious. I suppose you just get used to it! Still you never know, we could both get going today!! :yipee:


----------



## jms895

Happy due date Katy xxxx :dust:


----------



## mummymadness

Whoooo Jade such great news baby is comming so pleased for you hun :) .

I carnt believe Hannah is 6 weeks old allready Suzanne hun , Times flown by.
I did my night feeds again last night felt very strange after 3 days in hospitall... He seems so big and different lol.

Got loads to do today so lots of labour dust to you girls . xxxxxxxxxxxx .


----------



## Dani_b

morning all. wel that truck of :dust: did nothing lol


----------



## katycam

Im so fed up of waiting!! I know im impatient but i dont care!!
I cant even walk now as my feet are so swollen, but the day unit sucks and dont care :(
Really missing Luke today too, probably because im desperate for him to be here.


----------



## aurora32

katycam said:


> Im so fed up of waiting!! I know im impatient but i dont care!!
> I cant even walk now as my feet are so swollen, but the day unit sucks and dont care :(
> Really missing Luke today too, probably because im desperate for him to be here.

:hugs::hugs::hugs: Katy and:hugs: happy due date, hope your lo comes soon.


:hug::hug::hug:


----------



## lolly101

:hug: Katycam...not long and your bean will be here hun!! happy due date!!

Logie I can't believe Hannah is 6 weeks old already!!! where is the time going?? Before I know it I will have to go back to work:cry:not that I think I will I'm not leaving Becky with anyone else!!!

I am at the knackered stage!! She has gone thru a few days of not sleepin anywhere but on me..but at last she is in her moses basket!!! Got bits to do today so a flying visit for a change!!!

good luck to Jade!!

sorry again if I don't mention anybody but I don't get time to read all the pages I have missed!!


----------



## tiggertea

welcome back gemma!

hapy due date katy... not long now

go jade! woooo the wee man will be here in no time! :hugs: luck and luv hun! :friends:


----------



## katycam

god its quiet on here today! everyone has either already had their baby, or in the process of having theirs!
Im a loner!!


----------



## LisaM

Good luck Jade and Happy Due Date Katy! x hope both your babies arrive really soon!

:hugs: for anyone else who are having niggles etc, i have no idea whats going on in the world of BNB anymore! :rofl:

any news on holly or have i just missed it?? x


----------



## aurora32

Hi girlies,

Hope you are all ok, hope these last few little ones put in an appearance soon

Just got a txt from Jade she is in Hospital waiting to be examined, she is getting pains every 3 mins that are lasting for about a minute and they are killing her , she has had paracetamol for the pain and is waiting to see what the examination reveals .

Will let you know more when i do.

:hug::hug::hug::hug:


----------



## lousielou

I'm still here too Katy, and dani as well..... In for the long haul I reckon!!


----------



## mummymadness

Awww girls i hope you go soon .

Katy the sweep in a few days is sure to help you along hun, I had no symptoms and just went so could be any min hun **Hugs** .

Bless Holly shes still hanging in there too .

Whooooo to Jade great news , She will be holding baby Cain tonight bless her . xxx .


----------



## CountingDown

I am still here too!! Been in bed most of the day with a headache and feeling abit off but feeling alittle better now.

I think I will be here for the long haul too, got a sweep on the 31st but got feeling that wont do anything for me xx


----------



## lousielou

When was your due date hun? I really thought mine was going to be early!


----------



## babymama

I'm still here too, now 3 days overdue. Baby still not engaged, my cervix was thick and closed on my due date so I couldn't even have a s&s. I'm to see doc on monday for another check and then depending on my cervix, I'll be induced or c-section tues/wed. No cramps, no contractions (that bother me anyway) no plug, nothing!


----------



## aurora32

Awww Girls, 

without sounding patronising, i feel for you girls that are left and now overdue, it must be frustrating, keep your chins up its inevitable that your little ones are coming its just a matter of when, hope its very soon, think they all need a stick of dynamite to get them going.


:hug::hug::hug::hug::hug::hug::hug::hug:


----------



## tiggertea

or the plunger courtesy of caz :winkwink:

i echo what claire just said :hugs: and :dust: all round!


can't wait to see the first pics of Jade's wee man.... i got sooooo excited for her when I saw the text on my fone this morning about her waters having gone! :happydance:


----------



## Celine35

I'm still here too boo hoo, 5 days overdue, boo hoo

xx


----------



## MummyCat

Hello lovelies.... 

Have only just managed to get near the PC... Hubby's been at critical point in his project and when working from home - study is a hubby only area as often on conference calls! *bleah*

Fab news re Jade... had a text off her this morning and was so excited for her! Thanks for the update re her trip to hospital Claire! I hope it's not too long a wait for them now! 
Seen the news on Wob's baby Megan - the poor thing! I hope that she recovers quickly and it's such a relief the infection was cuaght early! 

Right... so Dani... I hope you're listening because I think you might be having your baby in the next day or two.... reason being... I was due before all my text buddies.... and I think I may be the last to have mine - what with Jade and Jo in hospital and Debz already done!! :grr:

Had hospital appt this afternoon, induction booked for APRIL FOOLS DAY! (trust my baby to be a fool - takes after it's father!) Also had a sweep and midwife said cervix was low, open and forward so good signs, but still a little long, needing to efface more. She gave it a bloody good sweep (ouchie) and said it may kick things off! (not going to even waste anytime hoping that to be true!) 

So that's where we are.... My Dad arrives in UK tomorrow mid morning (he lives in SA with Mum but been on business in Chicago) so I'll not be about much tomorrow... will try check in as often as I can, but with Mike working from home and both parentals to entertain... I may be a little scarce! 

:hugs: to all those overdue.... ESPECIALLY Holly and Andy!!


----------



## aurora32

tiggertea said:


> or the plunger courtesy of caz :winkwink:
> 
> i echo what claire just said :hugs: and :dust: all round!
> 
> 
> can't wait to see the first pics of Jade's wee man.... i got sooooo excited for her when I saw the text on my fone this morning about her waters having gone! :happydance:

Me too....:happydance::happydance: not heard any more so can only assume she is in the throws of labour, wont be long and she will be holding Caine, i will update as soon as she txts me any more info.

How you feeling today Deb? Hows Abbie today?


:hug::hug::hug:


----------



## tiggertea

look on the bright side cath - with jade and jo in hosp, me already popped and u and dani left in your text circle, it can't be long til your turn too! :D

sounds like mw gave you a good sweep so hopefully LO will arrive just in time to say "hello grandad!" when ur dad arrives 2moro! :hugs:


----------



## aurora32

Afternoon Cath, 

Hope the sweep triggers something off, that and the affects of Lady Luna, lets hope it does something for you hunn.

Im sure you will come before the induction is needed fingers crossed that you do and a truck load of labour dust is sent your way.

:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## tiggertea

aurora32 said:


> How you feeling today Deb? Hows Abbie today?
> 
> 
> :hug::hug::hug:

we both well thanks - we were grocery shopping this afternoon! she doesn't like the checkouts..... neither do i - that's whrer they rob me of all my pennies!!! :rofl:

howz u hun?


----------



## MummyCat

Thanks Debz and Claire... I'm almost okay with the wait now... I said to Mike last night actually... I wasn't worried about labour before... but because it's taken so long and I've had so many false alarms... I'm now starting to worry about it - in fact - I think I'm now scared of labour! Sounds a little silly I know... but I'm sure I'll deal with it fine when the time eventually does come!

Have a lovely evening - I better get off and help Mum with dinner! She's making a special cottage pie with leeks and a layer of butternut squash under the layer of mash! mmmm.... yum!


----------



## aurora32

tiggertea said:


> aurora32 said:
> 
> 
> How you feeling today Deb? Hows Abbie today?
> 
> 
> :hug::hug::hug:
> 
> we both well thanks - we were grocery shopping this afternoon! she doesn't like the checkouts..... neither do i - that's whrer they rob me of all my pennies!!! :rofl:
> 
> howz u hun?Click to expand...

:rofl::rofl::rofl:

Yep thats a pain when that happens and whats more they seem to take more pennies when you have a baby.

Im good thanks tired aa the little man was up a lot last night but other than that not too bad.


:hug::hug::hug:


----------



## aurora32

MummyCat said:


> Thanks Debz and Claire... I'm almost okay with the wait now... I said to Mike last night actually... I wasn't worried about labour before... but because it's taken so long and I've had so many false alarms... I'm now starting to worry about it - in fact - I think I'm now scared of labour! Sounds a little silly I know... but I'm sure I'll deal with it fine when the time eventually does come!
> 
> Have a lovely evening - I better get off and help Mum with dinner! She's making a special cottage pie with leeks and a layer of butternut squash under the layer of mash! mmmm.... yum!

Awww Cath,

Dont be scared just relax and go into it with the knowledge of having your Lo in your arms after its all over.....:hugs::hugs::hugs:
Enjoy your dinner sounds absolutely yummy.......:)

:hug::hug::hug::hug:


----------



## claire-lou

hello everyone, haven't been on since before Jack was born sorry for that but thought you all deserved an update. I desperately wanted to breast feed Jack and did so for the first 2 weeks despite him feeding constantly and me struggling with him but gave in on sunday and put him on the bottle (he had at this point screamed for 72 hours with the occassional 20 minute sleep I was exhausted and couldn't stop crying) and I feel like I have a different child and am now quite enjoying being a mummy despite still being an emotional wreak. I'm sorry for abandoning you all and want to say congrats to all the new mummys, good luck to those still waiting hope the little ones don't keep you waiting much longer and a MASSIVE thank you to aurora for updating you on Jack's arrival.

:hug::hug:


----------



## mummymadness

Congrats on baby Jack Claire :) .

Hope Jade is getting on real quick .

Lots and lots of labour dust to all left .

Cath hun, The time when i gave up and decided i didnt mind waiting is when he came.
I think the giving up attitude sometimes kicks things of , And you had sweep so sounds promising for you hun **Hugs** .

Iv had a very strange day today, I had to get everything low fat from shopping ..
Was very strange and i didnt have a clue what to do or get (That sounds bad i know but im not a label checker usually) .
Dr says i must stay low fat untill Gall bladder is out :( , And i had been promised a yummy Maccys after labour too wich i missed out on awwwwwwwwwww .

Hope every ones well ?. xx .


----------



## Dani_b

cath i really do hope baby comes in the next few days as i really dont want a sweep on monday


----------



## tiggertea

aurora32 said:


> :rofl::rofl::rofl:
> 
> Yep thats a pain when that happens and whats more they seem to take more pennies when you have a baby.
> 
> Im good thanks tired aa the little man was up a lot last night but other than that not too bad.
> 
> 
> :hug::hug::hug:

definately a few more pennies when the baby stuff goes through....

hopefully you get a better night's sleep tonight hun :hugs:


----------



## Phoenix

We're still here.

Beggar all happening though.

:hissy::hissy::hissy::hissy::hissy::hissy::hissy::hissy:
:hissy::hissy::hissy::hissy::hissy::hissy::hissy::hissy:
:hissy::hissy::hissy::hissy::hissy::hissy::hissy::hissy:
:hissy::hissy::hissy::hissy::hissy::hissy::hissy::hissy:
:hissy::hissy::hissy::hissy::hissy::hissy::hissy::hissy:

Holly's really having a rough time of it. Barely sleeping because she's so uncomfortable, and practically no signs of anything. Very weepy, and we both just want this baby to arrive safely now.


----------



## aurora32

claire-lou said:


> hello everyone, haven't been on since before Jack was born sorry for that but thought you all deserved an update. I desperately wanted to breast feed Jack and did so for the first 2 weeks despite him feeding constantly and me struggling with him but gave in on sunday and put him on the bottle (he had at this point screamed for 72 hours with the occassional 20 minute sleep I was exhausted and couldn't stop crying) and I feel like I have a different child and am now quite enjoying being a mummy despite still being an emotional wreak. I'm sorry for abandoning you all and want to say congrats to all the new mummys, good luck to those still waiting hope the little ones don't keep you waiting much longer and a MASSIVE thank you to aurora for updating you on Jack's arrival.
> 
> :hug::hug:

Welcome back hunn, hope you and jack are well, glad he is feeding better, there is a thread for us march mummies over in the baby and toddler if you feel like taking a look.


:hug::hug::hug:


----------



## aurora32

Phoenix said:


> We're still here.
> 
> Beggar all happening though.
> 
> :hissy::hissy::hissy::hissy::hissy::hissy::hissy::hissy:
> :hissy::hissy::hissy::hissy::hissy::hissy::hissy::hissy:
> :hissy::hissy::hissy::hissy::hissy::hissy::hissy::hissy:
> :hissy::hissy::hissy::hissy::hissy::hissy::hissy::hissy:
> :hissy::hissy::hissy::hissy::hissy::hissy::hissy::hissy:
> 
> Holly's really having a rough time of it. Barely sleeping because she's so uncomfortable, and practically no signs of anything. Very weepy, and we both just want this baby to arrive safely now.

Awww Andy thats awful, is there a plan of action as seen as she is so overdue, whats the mw saying?

Send Holly my best wishes and :hugs::hugs::hugs:, tell her thinking of her.

:hug::hug::hug::hug:


----------



## pippam116

Phoenix said:


> We're still here.
> 
> Beggar all happening though.
> 
> :hissy::hissy::hissy::hissy::hissy::hissy::hissy::hissy:
> :hissy::hissy::hissy::hissy::hissy::hissy::hissy::hissy:
> :hissy::hissy::hissy::hissy::hissy::hissy::hissy::hissy:
> :hissy::hissy::hissy::hissy::hissy::hissy::hissy::hissy:
> :hissy::hissy::hissy::hissy::hissy::hissy::hissy::hissy:
> 
> Holly's really having a rough time of it. Barely sleeping because she's so uncomfortable, and practically no signs of anything. Very weepy, and we both just want this baby to arrive safely now.

all the best :hugs: to you both, how overdue is holly now?? :hug:


----------



## aurora32

tiggertea said:


> aurora32 said:
> 
> 
> :rofl::rofl::rofl:
> 
> Yep thats a pain when that happens and whats more they seem to take more pennies when you have a baby.
> 
> Im good thanks tired aa the little man was up a lot last night but other than that not too bad.
> 
> 
> :hug::hug::hug:
> 
> definately a few more pennies when the baby stuff goes through....
> 
> hopefully you get a better night's sleep tonight hun :hugs:Click to expand...


Thanks hunn, i hope he sleeps better tonite, gonna try get some of that colief drops to put in his milk as suggested by hv and hopefully that with different milk will help the poor little thing.

:hug::hug::hug:


----------



## aurora32

Evenin pip, hows you, long time no seeeee!!!

:hug::hug::hug::hug:


----------



## aurora32

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

Jade has had Caine he arrived at 17.50pm weighing 7lb2oz, mum and baby both doing well, and she is over the moon.

Congrats hunn so pleased for you

:hug::hug::hug::hug::hug:


----------



## icculcaz

Woo hoo about time !


----------



## aurora32

On behalf of Jade.......who is staying in hospital overnight to establish feeding

Introducing baby Caine




He is gorgeous hunn, congrats




:hug::hug::hug::hug::hug::hug:


----------



## MummyCat

hey.... wooooooooooooooo! Fab news on Jade!

Andy.... fingers crossed for you both! I really hope something happens soon! It's so frustrating playing this waiting game! The longer it goes on the more worried you are that the baby isn't okay... I know that feeling! But Holly's obviously just got a really comfy womb ;) She's being a great Mum already! ;) 

Sorry to read and run ladies but I'm off for a walk now! and then to bed as I'm knackered! xx


----------



## babymama

ladies, what is that website that keeps count of contractions? I can't find the post. 

(none over here, but just in case)

xxxxxxxxxxxxx

FOUND IT!!!!!!


----------



## MummyCat

Hey babymama...

Was just going to write... Contraction Master... but you got it! :) 

Hope you're doing okay! Not long to wait till Tuesday now...besides little one may make an appearance before then!

I just thought I'd check in before toddling off to bed! I was told i may bleed a little after sweep and had nothing so far (is it normal to be disappointed for no bleeding????) I'm a weirdo me thinks! ;)

Right lovelies.... thinking happy labour thoughts to those overdue! Happy sleepy thoughts to those with babies and still airs over the Atlantic for Dad's flight tonight!

Sweet dreams! xx


----------



## aurora32

MummyCat said:


> Hey babymama...
> 
> Was just going to write... Contraction Master... but you got it! :)
> 
> Hope you're doing okay! Not long to wait till Tuesday now...besides little one may make an appearance before then!
> 
> I just thought I'd check in before toddling off to bed! I was told i may bleed a little after sweep and had nothing so far (is it normal to be disappointed for no bleeding????) I'm a weirdo me thinks! ;)
> 
> Right lovelies.... thinking happy labour thoughts to those overdue! Happy sleepy thoughts to those with babies and still airs over the Atlantic for Dad's flight tonight!
> 
> Sweet dreams! xx

NN Cath,

Hope you have a good night, hope the sweep works hunn, no you are not mad for wanting a bleed after your sweep, i didnt after mine and all mine worked so dont think Yours hasnt cos you havnt bled and it took mine over 12 hours to get things really swinging.

Sweet dreams


:hug::hug::hug:


----------



## mummymadness

Big congrats to Jade .

Hope every one with babies gets some sleep tonight :) , Oscar is fast off untill 1 now but his poor nose is sniffling .

Tonnes of labour dust to al that need it NN girls . xx .


----------



## Dani_b

evening all. still nothing here either


----------



## aurora32

NN all hope all you girlies still yet to have your little bubbas go really soon, lots of labour dust being sent to you.

Any news on Jojo before i go?


:hug::hug::hug::hug:


----------



## lousielou

Morning ladies.

Looks like my little fella didn't keep his side of the plan to be born on Thursday did he?? Who else signed up? Dani and Mummycat I think...? Only Cain kept to his side of the bargain!!


----------



## katycam

Morning all :)

Congrats Jade im so please for you :) :hugs:

Jojo had her baby last night too, i posted a thread.

No sign of Bean making a move still, so im officially overdue now :( Booooo!
Pip reckons ive got him too comfy and overfed in there that he doesnt want to leave!!


----------



## MummyCat

aurora32 said:


> NN Cath,
> 
> Hope you have a good night, hope the sweep works hunn, no you are not mad for wanting a bleed after your sweep, i didnt after mine and all mine worked so dont think Yours hasnt cos you havnt bled and it took mine over 12 hours to get things really swinging.
> 
> Sweet dreams
> 
> 
> :hug::hug::hug:

Thanks Claire... that's a relief! I do hope it has some effect on things, as I am getting a little uncomfortable now! (Am dreading to think of how large this child will be! haha) 

Fab news re Jojo... hope she's okay though, Katy mentioned that she had a tough time!

Lucy hun...you're right... it was only Caine that stuck to the Thursday deal! Our little monsters apparently weren't listening! :grr: :rofl:

Got my fingers crossed for you, Holly, Dani, Katy, Babymama and Celine this weekend! One of us is bound to have some progress right????? :hugs:


----------



## lousielou

Am going to book some reflexology for next week I think. Haven't had it before, but have heard great things (and even if it doesn't get my labour going, I have no doubts it'll relax me a bit!)

I was convinced my waters were going to go last night; had this really weird 'feeling'... but they didn't!


----------



## Celine35

Good luck to all you mummys out there who are due or overdue - spreading some :dust: and an extra portion for myself too!

:hug:

:blue: baby no 2 was due last sunday

Celine xx


----------



## Dani_b

nope my bean didnt keep her side of the plan either


----------



## lousielou

Cheeky little buggers the lot of them......


----------



## Dani_b

hopefully this weekend


----------



## lousielou

Yeah, I hope so.


----------



## Dani_b

just want it over with now so i can try get rid of the SPD


----------



## lousielou

aw, you poor thing. :hugs:


----------



## mummymadness

Congrats to JoJo .

Lots of labour dust girls , I just had the non fun part of babies a moment ago .. With escaped poo everywhere .
Oscar hadnt been in a few days so advised to give him some cooled boiled water and today it just went every where , Its the yellow stuff aswell (TMI) and wrecked his best tiny baby outfit arghhhh the joys lol . 

Lots of sprinkles of labour dust girls . xxx .


----------



## icculcaz

niiiiiiiiice...... that yellow stuff stains...


----------



## beancounter

ooh hello! 
Congrats to jade and jojo, so excited for you. I know others I have missed too :D

We've had a fair few escaping poos too MM! YUCK and Finn hates it, really screams when it comes out the leg hole, poor little guy :( Dr said that the antibiotics would have passed through last weekend, but today is the first diarrhoea free days we've had, and he's been so suspiciously good... 

Got caught out in the rain getting Daddy some birthday treats from the supermarket. Havent bought my weather shield yet either so the buggy is soggy. Norty mama. 

Thinking of buying Finn a playnest/gym from ebay. Reckon thats a good idea??
Hope yoos all wellx


----------



## MummyCat

Hi all...

just popping on quickly to give you some good news finally.... Am losing my plug!!! Not sure if that means baby will be here in hours or days (more than likely days) but it's a move in the right direction! I'm cramping up a lot so it's a good sign!

Also... plug loss started about 5 min after Dad arrived! How bizarre!!

Will text Dani and Debz if any significant news.... I'll let Jade and Jo get on with their little ones!


----------



## lousielou

yay, great news cath! Keep us posted! :D


----------



## icculcaz

cath.... get dancing!


----------



## babymama

awesome news Cath! yay!


----------



## icculcaz

katy's in hospital. waitin on blood test results as shes got protein in her wee an bp is high. results are back in next hr or so... the words induced were used..... eek! will keep u all posted.x


----------



## Celine35

Great news Cath! x


----------



## mummymadness

Good luck Katy and Cath that sounds a great move in right direction hun whooooo ...

I wonder just how many clothes we can stain with yellow poo between us lol , Oscars wingy today i rekon its all that going to the toilet his done loads !! .

Lots of labour dust girls . xx .


----------



## lousielou

Booked in to have some labour priming reflexology next week :)


----------



## tiggertea

congrats to jade and jo! :yipee:

:dust: to those still waiting

good luck to katy in hosp.

:happydance: cath! text me anytime! :hugs:

icky escaping yellow poo - one of the things they forgot to tell us about new babies..... :rofl:

i reckon a play gym would be a great buy bean hun.... my aunt bought one for abbie and she loves to have a kick around on there!

howz everyone today?


i've been extremely hormonal :( so much so, hubby has taken the wee woman out for the afternoon to give me a "break".... i'm hating every minute though :cry: think it's making me worse!!


----------



## tiggertea

https://www.babyandbump.com/announc...ite-reminder-all-please-read.html#post1800740
ooopsie!


----------



## aurora32

Great news Cath hope this is it foor you hunn......:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## CountingDown

Congrats Cath, sounds like things are going in the right direction xx

Good luck to Katy, hope everythng is ok xx it seems so weird I have just got back from hospital myself.

Went in with flashes, dizziness and headache, bp was high for me at 126/94 but nothing in my urine and bloods were fine.

Got to go back Monday to be checked again or sooner if symptoms return, though they think I may be having migraines not sure though as I have never had them before!


----------



## aurora32

icculcaz said:


> katy's in hospital. waitin on blood test results as shes got protein in her wee an bp is high. results are back in next hr or so... the words induced were used..... eek! will keep u all posted.x

Hope she is ok Bless her she has had swollen ankles past few days which is a sign of PE if blood results at all out they wont mess she will just get induced, thats what they did with me with xander as my bp was up had protein in urine and bloods were out so it was off to induction ward for me.

Hope in a way this is it for her, good luck hunn, thinking of ya.


:hug::hug::hug:


----------



## aurora32

Hi Girlies,

Just to let you all know that Shifter (Holly) is in Labour, so happy for her and Andy :happydance::happydance:


She started this morning and at present has pains every 2 mins and is coping well with the pain through relaxation (She is having a Hypno/water home birth).
Her Mw has been and she is so far 2 cm dilated.

Will let you know more as i do.

Good luck babe you have had a long wait and it looks like its finally coming to its closure, thinking of both you and Andy.


:hug::hug::hug::hug:


----------



## MummyCat

Heya....

Ta for update on Katy, hope she is okay!!!!! Will keep her in my thoughts! Counting down hun, hope the BP is ok at check on Monday! 

Update on us: every trip to loo results in more plug loss! so things are def on the move! We've been timing contractions for 40 odd min and they range between 3 and 4 min apart at the moment! I have tens machine on but they're not toooo painful. (All I can hope is that they get very sore at some point! - I've been through this sooooo many times when they just stay the same!)

Debz, ta hun.... i'll let you know as soon as we head to hospital! :hugs:


----------



## aurora32

MummyCat said:


> Heya....
> 
> Ta for update on Katy, hope she is okay!!!!! Will keep her in my thoughts! Counting down hun, hope the BP is ok at check on Monday!
> 
> Update on us: every trip to loo results in more plug loss! so things are def on the move! We've been timing contractions for 40 odd min and they range between 3 and 4 min apart at the moment! I have tens machine on but they're not toooo painful. (All I can hope is that they get very sore at some point! - I've been through this sooooo many times when they just stay the same!)
> 
> Debz, ta hun.... i'll let you know as soon as we head to hospital! :hugs:

Yipeeeeee its all go on here tonight, good luck Cath sounds like you are on your way too :happydance::happydance::happydance: as is fierceangel she had her first pessary and is 1cm gone so far :happydance:, Lady luna did have an affect just delayed.

Keep us posted........:)

:hug::hug::hug::hug:


----------



## katycam

im home again!! they have sent me home, i have to phone up in morning for urine results, if they are high i will be induced this weekend, if not im booking in for induction on thurs 2nd, thats if i dont go naturally before then!
had an internal (which wasnt pleasant!) and im 1cm dilated, which she said is good because she will be able to break my waters.

hope everyone is doing ok :) :hugs:


----------



## aurora32

katycam said:


> im home again!! they have sent me home, i have to phone up in morning for urine results, if they are high i will be induced this weekend, if not im booking in for induction on thurs 2nd, thats if i dont go naturally before then!
> had an internal (which wasnt pleasant!) and im 1cm dilated, which she said is good because she will be able to break my waters.
> 
> hope everyone is doing ok :) :hugs:

Thats something positive then Katy, hope you go soon hunn, you must be feeling like crap, rest and relax for tonight and hopefully tomorrow will bring something positive.

Did they not give you a sweep?

thinking of you hunn.

:hug::hug::hug::hug:


----------



## Celine35

Aah glad to hear your ok though Kaite - you must just be tired, i had an internal last week (which hurt too!) and they said I was 1 cm too but no progress as of yet - my induction is booked for thur 2nd but let's hope it happens naturally for both of us!!

Have a good rest tonight hun and put your feet up,

:hugs:

Celine


----------



## katycam

aurora32 said:


> katycam said:
> 
> 
> im home again!! they have sent me home, i have to phone up in morning for urine results, if they are high i will be induced this weekend, if not im booking in for induction on thurs 2nd, thats if i dont go naturally before then!
> had an internal (which wasnt pleasant!) and im 1cm dilated, which she said is good because she will be able to break my waters.
> 
> hope everyone is doing ok :) :hugs:
> 
> Thats something positive then Katy, hope you go soon hunn, you must be feeling like crap, rest and relax for tonight and hopefully tomorrow will bring something positive.
> 
> Did they not give you a sweep?
> 
> thinking of you hunn.
> 
> :hug::hug::hug::hug:Click to expand...


i dont know! it hurt and she was fiddling around for a while so quite possibly she did! god i hate it when they put on the rubber gloves! it scares me!!
been getting cramps since i got home so we shall see.


----------



## Dani_b

hope this is it cath.
hope your results are ok in the morning katy.
still no signs here. a few tightnings but nothing worth timing. did get really bad back ache in asda which went once i sat down in the car on way home


----------



## aurora32

katycam said:


> aurora32 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katycam said:
> 
> 
> im home again!! they have sent me home, i have to phone up in morning for urine results, if they are high i will be induced this weekend, if not im booking in for induction on thurs 2nd, thats if i dont go naturally before then!
> had an internal (which wasnt pleasant!) and im 1cm dilated, which she said is good because she will be able to break my waters.
> 
> hope everyone is doing ok :) :hugs:
> 
> Thats something positive then Katy, hope you go soon hunn, you must be feeling like crap, rest and relax for tonight and hopefully tomorrow will bring something positive.
> 
> Did they not give you a sweep?
> 
> thinking of you hunn.
> 
> :hug::hug::hug::hug:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> i dont know! it hurt and she was fiddling around for a while so quite possibly she did! god i hate it when they put on the rubber gloves! it scares me!!
> been getting cramps since i got home so we shall see.Click to expand...


Ohhh sounds like they might have given you one then, lets hope it starts something for you hun fingers and everything crossed for you.


:hug::hug::hug::hug::hug:


----------



## Dani_b

fingers crossed something happens for you katy


----------



## mummymadness

Ooooo gosh its all go here tonight lol .
I think all the babies decided as its nearing end of March quick get out lol .

Cath it sounds sooo promising hun good luck .

Katy it does sound like you had a sweep hun :) hopefully things are moving along .

Big congrats to Holly , She must be getting real close to cuddles now :) .

NN to all whos going to bed . xxx .


----------



## Dani_b

am i the only one still waiting for baby who hasnt got any signs of baby coming?


----------



## aurora32

Dani_b said:


> am i the only one still waiting for baby who hasnt got any signs of baby coming?

Awwww Dani.....:hugs::hugs::hugs: :hugs:

bubs must just be too comfy in there.


:hug::hug::hug:


----------



## Dani_b

must be. the other 2 were very comfy too and didnt want to come out


----------



## aurora32

Hi Gemma,

How are you feeling tonight? Hows Oscar doing?


:hug::hug::hug:


----------



## babymama

Dani_b said:


> am i the only one still waiting for baby who hasnt got any signs of baby coming?

You're not the only one. I'm still here with no signs (40+4)


----------



## Dani_b

yay im not the only one lol.. im now 40+5 got sweep on monday if she not here


----------



## aurora32

Dani_b said:


> yay im not the only one lol.. im now 40+5 got sweep on monday if she not here

Hope the sweep is a sucess hunn if you dont go before......:hugs:


:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Dani_b

im hoping she arrives before monday but to be honest i doubt she will


----------



## katycam

does anyone know when you have your show, is it like gunky snotty pink stuff?!
ive had two lots of it this evening, and now getting the worst tightenings/cramps ever.
??


----------



## lousielou

Sounds like it Katy... :)

Dani, I'm still here without any signs either :)


----------



## aurora32

katycam said:


> does anyone know when you have your show, is it like gunky snotty pink stuff?!
> ive had two lots of it this evening, and now getting the worst tightenings/cramps ever.
> ??

Sounds like it hun sounds like the sweep has definately started something off, good luck hunn hope this is it.

:hug::hug::hug:


----------



## aurora32

Got a txt from Holly via Lolly who has asked me to post,

5.20am

Babies heart rate gone up and meconium in waters so being transfered to hospital.......:sad1:

Thinking of you hunn...:hugs::hugs:, so sorry you didnt het the birth at home like you wanted, but you are in the safest place now in case any further problems present themselves.

Good luck hunn all thinking of you.

:hug::hug::hug::hug:


----------



## claire-lou

Good luck Holly, as claire already said you are in the safest place now.

Sounds promising Katycam. Fingers crossed.


----------



## aurora32

claire-lou said:


> Good luck Holly, as claire already said you are in the safest place now.
> 
> Sounds promising Katycam. Fingers crossed.

Morning Claire,

How are you and Jack doing today?

:hug::hug::hug:


----------



## mummymadness

Morning all .

Big hugs to Holly, Glad shes in the right place now thow for monitoring and im sure by now she will be having lots of cuddles :) .

Katy that message was last night any news hun ???, Sounds like your well on your way hun .

And Cath too any news ? .

Ooooo how exciting a big birthing spree at once lol.

How are you this morning Aurora hun ? and baby Euan ?.

Im great Ta still eating well and looking forward to having gall bladder out , Because of nil by mouth at hospital and low fat diet , I weighed myself this morning i weigh 8 stone 9 !!!! I was 9 stone pre pregnancy so iv dropped an awfull lot .

Hes feeding every 3 hours 3 ounces wich is working quiet well so far :) . xxxx .


----------



## aurora32

mummymadness said:


> Morning all .
> 
> Big hugs to Holly, Glad shes in the right place now thow for monitoring and im sure by now she will be having lots of cuddles :) .
> 
> Katy that message was last night any news hun ???, Sounds like your well on your way hun .
> 
> And Cath too any news ? .
> 
> Ooooo how exciting a big birthing spree at once lol.
> 
> How are you this morning Aurora hun ? and baby Euan ?.
> 
> Im great Ta still eating well and looking forward to having gall bladder out , Because of nil by mouth at hospital and low fat diet , I weighed myself this morning i weigh 8 stone 9 !!!! I was 9 stone pre pregnancy so iv dropped an awfull lot .
> 
> Hes feeding every 3 hours 3 ounces wich is working quiet well so far :) . xxxx .

Morning Gemma,

Im good thanks hun, Euan is on different milk and is taking 3oz now no probs and sleeping just as long.....:happydance: he is still quite colicy so going to put him on the colief stuff as suggested by hv and fingers crossed that will do the trick.
Hope you find lots of nice foods you can eat til you get your gall bladder out i know how difficult it is as i have ibs with a fat intolerance that is really bad since having euan plus have wheat and lactose intolerance also, try not to focus too much on your weight lost hunn im sure it will all balance itself out once the gall bladder is removed.....:hugs::hugs::hugs:

Hope Both Katy and Cath are ok seeing not heard from them since yesterday

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: to all that need.


----------



## lousielou

I really thought my waters had gone last night. Got up for a wee and when I sat down my whole bump 'dropped' - it was so weird, not really sure ow to describe it to be honest! Had problems getting back to sleep because I convinced myself it was some kind of sign... But, although getting BH's again this morning, they're not regular or particularly strong, so not sure what was going on! I do think there's more than a slight chance I'm going to be an April mummy though...! :)


----------



## mummymadness

Ooooo sounds like a good sign Louiselou hun good luck :) .

I still rekon Katy may be in , Or close sounds soooo much like labour .
Any news on Holly yet Claire hun ?.

I hope the colic drops help hun, Oscar has started sleeping well inbetween feeds ..
But his nose is still stuffy and hes got a cough bless him . I have sailine drops for his nose wich are really helping to unstuff his nose, But the cough is nothing i can do about :( .

Glad Euan is enjoying his new milk hun , Whats he on now ? .
I breatsfeed for a week then gave in as he was just feeding all the time (I dont produce alot at all) .
He seems ok on cow and gate so far fingers crossed . x .


----------



## claire-lou

aurora32 said:


> claire-lou said:
> 
> 
> Good luck Holly, as claire already said you are in the safest place now.
> 
> Sounds promising Katycam. Fingers crossed.
> 
> Morning Claire,
> 
> How are you and Jack doing today?
> 
> :hug::hug::hug:Click to expand...

Glad to hear he's settling better on the different formula.

Feeling much better today and enjoyed being a mummy yesterday. Jack is currently wide awake and having a good look around. Think we could have some wind thou cos he looks like he keeps smiling at me. He's proberly thinking if I smile at her the daft bint will stop singing to me.


----------



## aurora32

No Gemma nothing as yet just txted Lolly too and tbh im getting a little worried that we heard nothing, i hope all is ok.


:hug::hug::hug:


----------



## mummymadness

me 2 hun i realy hope shes ok , with her phone off im just hoping shes in hospital having cuddles and carnt switch it on . xxx .

edit = i got delivery report so Hollys phones on now i guess , Must mean baby is here :) . x .


----------



## MummyCat

Morning.... we're still here! Pains eased off last night and have started again this morning! (My body is driving me mad!!!!!) Good sign is that plug has gone, good sign that I'm still getting pains... just hoping that they'll soon get stronger.

I've kicked my folks out the house to go visit my Nan as my mother was doing my head in.... asking every half hour if I was still getting cramps... How often do I have to tell her yes??????? I know she's excited, but it's not helping me relax!! I ended up going to lie down at about 8pm last night just to get some peace and quiet! 

Next time we have a baby we'll not let them arrive until two weeks after baby is due! *sigh*

Glad that Holly and Andy are on their way... so sad to hear that they've had to go to hospital but it's best for baby if there are complications!

Will update you with any news... just going to try relax as much as possible now that my folks are out! 

:hugs: to all who need them!! xx


----------



## aurora32

claire-lou said:


> aurora32 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> claire-lou said:
> 
> 
> Good luck Holly, as claire already said you are in the safest place now.
> 
> Sounds promising Katycam. Fingers crossed.
> 
> Morning Claire,
> 
> How are you and Jack doing today?
> 
> :hug::hug::hug:Click to expand...
> 
> Glad to hear he's settling better on the different formula.
> 
> Feeling much better today and enjoyed being a mummy yesterday. Jack is currently wide awake and having a good look around. Think we could have some wind thou cos he looks like he keeps smiling at me. He's proberly thinking if I smile at her the daft bint will stop singing to me.Click to expand...

Awwww thats sweet claire, euan looking round gurgling and mouthing for a feed cant possibly be needing one though as he only has 3 oz at quarter to 10, little piggy...lol


----------



## aurora32

MummyCat said:


> Morning.... we're still here! Pains eased off last night and have started again this morning! (My body is driving me mad!!!!!) Good sign is that plug has gone, good sign that I'm still getting pains... just hoping that they'll soon get stronger.
> 
> I've kicked my folks out the house to go visit my Nan as my mother was doing my head in.... asking every half hour if I was still getting cramps... How often do I have to tell her yes??????? I know she's excited, but it's not helping me relax!! I ended up going to lie down at about 8pm last night just to get some peace and quiet!
> 
> Next time we have a baby we'll not let them arrive until two weeks after baby is due! *sigh*
> 
> Glad that Holly and Andy are on their way... so sad to hear that they've had to go to hospital but it's best for baby if there are complications!
> 
> Will update you with any news... just going to try relax as much as possible now that my folks are out!
> 
> :hugs: to all who need them!! xx

Good Luck cath hope things start to kick off properly soon for you hunn.

thinking of you

:hug::hug::hug:


----------



## lousielou

Ooh Cath - did you manage to get some sleep last night then? Glad things have picked up again for you :hugs: I know what you mean about well-meaning family; my mum is doing my nut in and she's a five hour drive away!! Don't know how the hell I'd cope with her being in the house with me! :D xx


----------



## aurora32

mummymadness said:


> me 2 hun i realy hope shes ok , with her phone off im just hoping shes in hospital having cuddles and carnt switch it on . xxx .

She may have had to have a section if baby was distressed and with meconium being in waters so may be still recovering just now, thinking of her and hoping she has her little bundle by now.

:hug::hug::hug:


----------



## mummymadness

Oooo Cath glad there still there hun . I hope they progress more over the day hun :) .

Oscar does that nuzzling opening mouth looking for feeds thing , I think its sooo cute.
I allways know when as he starts eating his hands lol .

Holly recieved her text from me hun justgot delivery report so hopefully she will update us soon .
Macconium is a scary thing but hospitals are great at helping , With finnley i was scared to death but they were so good and professional and got him sorted asap :) . x .


----------



## MummyCat

Yeah Lucy, I did manage to get sleep thankfully! Hubby managed to sleep extra this morning too... I'm hoping it's in preparation for something happeneing soon! 

Unfortunately they are staying with us as they live in South Africa and I guess we were hoping that little one would be here by now! It's not bad as my Dad is really cool and calm and doesn't stress me out at all.... my mother just fusses...all because she loves me!! 

We're going to go for a walk in a bit... try get things moving!

I hope we hear from Holly and Andy soon! I hope all is well and they're enjoying their first moments with bubs! x


----------



## pippam116

katy has had waters broken and having painful contractions, dont know how far apart, shes on msn mobile, and im getting messages from time to time, all the besttttttttt hun not long now! xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## MummyCat

yey for Katy!!! Wont be long and Bean will be here! xx

Here's hoping that maybe it'll be our turn soon!! Chat to you all later!!


----------



## pippam116

have further update going to start thread x


----------



## aurora32

pippam116 said:


> katy has had waters broken and having painful contractions, dont know how far apart, shes on msn mobile, and im getting messages from time to time, all the besttttttttt hun not long now! xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

YaaaaaaY Katy, sweep worked then hunn, congrats and thinkin of ya.


:hug::hug::hug::hug:


----------



## lousielou

Yay Katy :D 

Gosh, I'm going to be all alone here....!


----------



## Celine35

Don't fear Louiselou I'm 5 days overdue now - boo hoo, i'm excited for everyone going into labour but wish it would happen for me too - here's sending some :dust:
for you and me and all other mummys who are due or OD,

Celinexx


----------



## aurora32

Update 1
12.20AM
Just got a txt from Holly, "" Epic failure to progress, so am now hooked up to epi to stop premature pushing, been awake 30 hours, so am glad to ahve some relief and some sleep, most important thing is me and bubs are safeand well""
so glad they are ok......:hugs::hugs:

Update 2
Plan of action now is to wait for 4 hours to see if her cervix unswells, if it does it should be normal dilation after that and natural delivery, if it doesnt then they are looking at a c section.
Hope you get your natural delivery hunn, big :hugs::hugs::hugs: and positive vibes being sent to you .


:hug::hug::hug:


----------



## mummymadness

Ooooo Holly hun , So sorry its a hard road for you hun .

I hope swelling goes down and baby arrives real soon for you both .

Good luck hun , An dhope the epi has helped . x .


----------



## Dani_b

good luck katy hope your baby is here soon.

still no sign of mine arriving


----------



## pippam116

hope things progress for you Holly, and that bubs decides to come naturally for you very soon, lots of hugs to the 3 of you! x


----------



## icculcaz

eek holly :( hope everythings ok n u dont need a csec.
come on katy :) and mummycat :)

anyone want to borrow me plunger?


----------



## Dani_b

think i need more than just a plunger lol


----------



## mummymadness

Awww Dani hun i hope baby arrives real soon for you hun **Hugs** . xx .


----------



## Dani_b

i will probs wake in the early hours in full blown labour like i did with the other 2


----------



## aurora32

Not sure if anyone saw my earlier post, FierceAngel had her induction Yesterday, is in labour and had her waters broken and im waiting for the txt to say Luisa is here,post with all info on main 3rd tri thread.

Good luck hunn hope she is here very soon, 

:hug::hug::hug:


----------



## jojo1974

hi everyone im finally home , hows everyone doin and how many babys are ere ?


----------



## mummymadness

its all go today with babies comming , Your updating for every one Claire bless ya :) .

Good luck to fierce angel .

p.s = You ever tried typing holding baby this is fun lol . x .


----------



## aurora32

mummymadness said:


> its all go today with babies comming , Your updating for every one Claire bless ya :) .
> 
> Good luck to fierce angel .
> 
> p.s = You ever tried typing holding baby this is fun lol . x .

Lol i know wha you mean it takes forever......:)


xxx


----------



## aurora32

Welcome back Jojo, how are you and lo doing?


:hug::hug:


----------



## jojo1974

were doing great ta just a little sore and tiered , feel like iv missed loads lol , will add some pics later xxxxx


----------



## aurora32

Aww hope you feeling better soon hunn.


:hug::hug::hug:


----------



## lousielou

Oh Jo, congratulations! :happydance: xx


----------



## aurora32

Just got a txt from Holly girls.....

Had some sleep, unfortunately progress is still tiny so we are being given 2 more hours, baby is back to back and im only 5cm dilated with a swollen cervix, so if not enough change in 2 hours will have to have a c section.
Whatver is best for me and baby is all that matters.

huge hugs.......:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## mummymadness

Awwww i hope Holly manages to go before c section , Sometimes if your rested and have no pain the body will suprise and go on to dialate so i hope for her it does :) .

As long as her and baby are safe and well .

Hi Jo , Hope alls going well with baby ? .

Oscar is finally asleep been up most of the day, But i rekon this is a good sign as it means he will sleep well tonight .

My Finnley has been hyper all day he is now running around with a pink hat on and a handbag (Dont ask pmsl) .

Lots of labour dust to thoose still waiting . xxx .


----------



## passengerrach

hi girls sorry havnt been on in a while (bubbas been keeping me busy lol) how are u all doing? whos still waiting for their babys? update me lol


----------



## lousielou

I'm still waiting. So is Celine, SwissMiss, and Dani... I'm being very patient!


----------



## aurora32

Just got a txt from Holly, she is going for a c-section, she is fine about it nothing more she could do, she will be a mummy in an hour.


Thinking of you hunn, best of luck and you will be a mummy soon.


:hug::hug::hug:


----------



## lousielou

Los of love and hugs to Holly :hugs: xx


----------



## passengerrach

aww hopefully it wont be long for u any signs?


----------



## lousielou

Not really. Bit of backache last night, a few BH's today - same old, same old!

Ooh, just a quick random question - can you feel your baby move when you're in labour? I mean, kicks and stuff?


----------



## MummyCat

Heya...

Sad news about C-Section for Holly... glad she seems to be dealing with it so well! It wont be long now and their wait will be over! What a relief for them both I'm sure! :hugs:

Hope everyone else is fine! I'd explain my day and what's on my mind but I'll burst into tears... so am just going to leave it at that! xx


----------



## lousielou

Oh hun - are you ok? Sending you a big hug :hug: :hugs: xx


----------



## mummymadness

**Hugs** Cath hun .

Heyyyyyy Rach :) isnt he a cutie well done you . x .


----------



## aurora32

MummyCat said:


> Heya...
> 
> Sad news about C-Section for Holly... glad she seems to be dealing with it so well! It wont be long now and their wait will be over! What a relief for them both I'm sure! :hugs:
> 
> Hope everyone else is fine! I'd explain my day and what's on my mind but I'll burst into tears... so am just going to leave it at that! xx

Awwww cath....:hugs::hugs::hugs:

we all here if you need us hun.


:hug::hug::hug:


----------



## Dani_b

hope the section went well and you are getting cuddles holly.
hope your ok cath.
:dust: for those like me who are still waiting for babies to arrive


----------



## lousielou

Nothing new dani?


----------



## Dani_b

not a sausage


----------



## lousielou

I'm actually feeling quite emotional now. I know as a first time mum this wait isn't abnormal at all, but I would kinda like the little fella to come out now... Perhaps all this weepiness is hormonal?! Dare I say it, a sign?! Ha, we'll see.


----------



## aurora32

Just got a txt from Holly, she has had her baby....... Boy Jack, he was born at 18.37pm weighing 8lb 70z

Well done Holly, and congrats to you and Andy on the safe arrival of your little boy....:hugs::hugs:

Wishing you a speedy recovery you have been through a lot the past 40 or so hours.

Cant wait to see little Jacks piccies.


:hug::hug::hug::hug:


----------



## Dani_b

congratulations holly


----------



## lousielou

Oh a boy! Congratulations Holly :hugs: xx


----------



## icculcaz

hugs to holly n andy but mega congrats!


----------



## icculcaz

any news on katy?


----------



## MummyCat

Heya, just checking in on Holly and Katy... fab news on baby Jack... hope that Holly has a good recovery and lots of sleep!!

Thanks for your messages earlier... I'm feeling a bit better now... I think that the pressure that my mother is putting on me to hurry up and have the baby is making my body shut down against the idea of labour! There are two too many people in my house right now (could do without my folks here) as I'm not relaxed at all! 

Hubby has been a super star, and is sooo supportive and understanding of me! I ended up bursting into tears in front of my Mum and I think she realised that this is all getting a bit much for me! - She's been much better since then!

Anyway... I think I've resigned myself to the fact that even though I've lost my plug and still getting pains, I'm not likely to have this baby on my own (due to high stress levels) I think it may come to having to be induced and the sooner the rest of my family can get on board with that the better!


----------



## KatienSam

hi ya, how is everyone!? congrats to Holly and Andy, sorry it wasnt as planned but glad your little man is here safe and sound, thats all that matters at the end of the day!

what else has happened? i have missed loads i think, havent been on here for ages! Ella is over a month old now, things are settling down into a nice routine but she had a bit of a stuffed nose, thought she was getting a cold but seems to have cleared now!

xx


----------



## Dani_b

been getting tightnings and pain on the right side of bump. i really do hope this is the start of things to come


----------



## aurora32

icculcaz said:


> any news on katy?

Heard nothing since she last txted Pip saying she had had epi and was on a drip, hope she is progressing well or even had bubs by now.


:hug::hug::hug:


----------



## aurora32

MummyCat said:


> Heya, just checking in on Holly and Katy... fab news on baby Jack... hope that Holly has a good recovery and lots of sleep!!
> 
> Thanks for your messages earlier... I'm feeling a bit better now... I think that the pressure that my mother is putting on me to hurry up and have the baby is making my body shut down against the idea of labour! There are two too many people in my house right now (could do without my folks here) as I'm not relaxed at all!
> 
> Hubby has been a super star, and is sooo supportive and understanding of me! I ended up bursting into tears in front of my Mum and I think she realised that this is all getting a bit much for me! - She's been much better since then!
> 
> Anyway... I think I've resigned myself to the fact that even though I've lost my plug and still getting pains, I'm not likely to have this baby on my own (due to high stress levels) I think it may come to having to be induced and the sooner the rest of my family can get on board with that the better!

Hope you go off your own steam before your induction date cath, and if not i hope the rest of your family are there to support you through hun.

If you need to chat we are all here for you.......:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## aurora32

Dani_b said:


> been getting tightnings and pain on the right side of bump. i really do hope this is the start of things to come

Hope that this is the start of things for you Dani




:hug::hug::hug:


----------



## Dani_b

i hope so too but knowing me everything will probs fizzle out again soon


----------



## aurora32

Dani_b said:


> i hope so too but knowing me everything will probs fizzle out again soon

Positive thoughts hunn, think pending labour thoughts....:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Dani_b

will probs be the same as the other 2.. will go to bed with no signs and wake up in the early hours with full blown contractions every 4 mins


----------



## Dani_b

pains gone again now so was just baby teasing.
if anything does happen i will text caz or cath at a reasonable time


----------



## Celine35

Just wanted to check in and say good morning ladies - feel rubbish today, down right sorry for myself and am up at a silly time.

Let's hope today's the day - spreading some :dust: all around!

love Celine xx


----------



## aurora32

Morning Ladies,

How are you all doing today? Any more progression with any of you that are still waiting for little bundles to arrive?

Got a txt in early hours of this morning from FierceAngel Leanne saying "" Sorry for the dalay, but she has arrived :cloud9: Baby Luisa Nicole Pierina :cloud9: was born naturally at 21.50pm on 28th March weighing 6lbs 14oz. She is perfect Mum and baby doing well.

Congratulations to you and Oh hunn, so happy for you:hugs::hugs::hugs:


:hugs::hugs::hugs: and :dust::dust::dust: to all that need


----------



## lousielou

Congratulations to Leanne! :) 

I went to bed with backache and some cramping, woke up without! Have MW tomorrow and reflexology on Wednesday - think I'm going to be an April mum though...! :)


----------



## mummymadness

Congrats Holly and Andy its great news baby Jack is here , I so knew he was a boy lol.

Allso congrats to Leanne a lovely little girl for her :) .

I hope you get pains and go today Dani Celine and Cath **Labour dust** .

Kids were up half the night im shattered, And i know with time change tonight they will be all over the place.

Glad ella is ok Katie , Shes adorable and a month allready wow thats gone quick . x .


----------



## Celine35

Thanks mummymadness...

Lovely news on Holly and Leanne - how exciting!!!!

I've been having BH's every 5 minutes since 7 this morning and permanent cramping - hopefully this is a bit of a warm up to the big event!!!

Have a lovely day everybody and fingers crossed for more babies today!

:hugs:

Celinex


----------



## Dani_b

congratulations leanne.

no signs as of yet of a baby arriving here


----------



## pippam116

update on katy on the thread i started. xx


----------



## Dani_b

erm... i cant find the post where has it vanished too?


----------



## pippam116

second page for some reason in thrid tri hun i was thinking the same


----------



## Dani_b

thanks found it now

congratulations katy


----------



## claire-lou

Congratulations to Holly and Andy, Leanne and Katy.

Lots of labour :dust::dust::dust::dust:to the rest of you. Fingers crossed today is the day.


----------



## Dani_b

i will take another truck full of :dust: please and a plunger from caz


----------



## MummyCat

Ello... happy summer time to you all!

Glad Bean arrived safe and sound, hope Katy is doing okay! Bless her, must be so hard not having Luke around!

Great news on Leanne too! Thanks for all the updates ladies!

Dani, Lucy and Celine... it's about time our little monkeys decided to come! (What's the bet we all kick off at the same time!)

We're going to go out to a pub for lunch and then hubby and I will go for a walk later and we have a cricket game to watch this evening... so trying to plan lots into the day to take away the boring wait!! 

Have a lovely day everyone! :hugs:


----------



## lousielou

Oh I didn't realise katy's has arrived! Will go and have a look now...

Am off for a wander in a bit, see if I can get him shifting... :)


----------



## lousielou

aww, bless her - because she had a C/S does that mean they'll ship Luke home any earlier...?


----------



## tiggertea

congrats to all those with their bubs! :happydance:

so sorry it didn't work out as planned for holly but mum and baby are good which is all that matters really :hugs:

hopefully they ship luke home quicker now katy had her section - i agree it must be soooo hard for her with him so far away :(

hopefully those babies still clinging on inside will make an appearance sometime soon. like today. COME ON BABIES IT'S NOT SO BAD OUT HERE!!!



in my news? not a whole lot.... been uber-hormonal the past couple of days. getting really peeved off with the hormones now :grr: 
on a positive note though - i finally felt ready to have a try at getting into my pre-pregnancy clothes..... and spent yesterday in my size 10 jeans :yipee: wooohoooo! :lol: still a little bit of belly-flub to shift obviously but i was in em and relatively comfy (lets face it - nothings gonna be as comfy as maternity jeans! lol)


----------



## claire-lou

I have to agree Tigger, I can get my own jeans on and done up but can't bend over, Think that maternity jeans should be high fashion instead of the super tight skinny ones that are currently collecting dust in my wardrobe


----------



## Dani_b

well dont think my baby will be coming this evening.
got my sweep tomorrow afternoon so hopefully that triggers something


----------



## icculcaz

Dani_b said:


> pains gone again now so was just baby teasing.
> if anything does happen i will text caz or cath at a reasonable time

my phones on silent... anytimes reasonable :):happydance:


----------



## Dani_b

lol ok caz will keep that in mind


----------



## aurora32

Good luck with the sweep tomorrow, hope it works and sets things off for you.

:hug::hug::hug:


----------



## Dani_b

i really hope it starts things off too.
knowing my luck i will end up with an april fools baby lol


----------



## lousielou

Hey, nothing from me either I'm afraid. *sigh* starting to get a little fed up....


----------



## Dani_b

yea im fedup too


----------



## lousielou

Hope it goes well for you tomorrow hun :hugs: xx


----------



## Dani_b

thanks hun


----------



## mummymadness

Evening Ladies ..

I spent a wondefull afternoon in the park with the kids, Oscar was actually awake this time round and seemed to enjoy the surrondings and different sounds, Layla and finnley had a whole heap of fun throwing bread at the ducks (I say at the ducks as more hit them then actually in the water for them to eat lol) .

Hows every one ?? , Lots of labour dust this evening ladies iam sure some one will guide the way for the last bunch left and set a trend off :) (Or theres allways Caz and her plunger lol) .

Congrats to Holly Leanne and Katy . xx .


----------



## Celine35

Aah glad you had a lovely time with LO's mummy madness, bless Oscar bet he had great time in his own little way!

Well, your labour dust may be working a bit I'm not sure, would you beleive have had regular BH's all day!!! surely baby must be getting ready, I really hope so - feel a bit rough still with sinus' so going to try and get an early night. Have MW tomorrow so will see what she has to say.

To all other mummy's in waiting out there have a good night sleep

:hugs:

Celine xx


----------



## aurora32

Celine35 said:


> Aah glad you had a lovely time with LO's mummy madness, bless Oscar bet he had great time in his own little way!
> 
> Well, your labour dust may be working a bit I'm not sure, would you beleive have had regular BH's all day!!! surely baby must be getting ready, I really hope so - feel a bit rough still with sinus' so going to try and get an early night. Have MW tomorrow so will see what she has to say.
> 
> To all other mummy's in waiting out there have a good night sleep
> 
> :hugs:
> 
> Celine xx

Good luck Celine hope this is the start of things hunn, here is some more dust for you :dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Dani_b

hope your baby does come soon


----------



## Phoenix

Thanks for the hugs & well wishes everyone.

Still totally shattered, but very, very happy.

My mum & sis drove up from essex yesterday to see us, and arrived shortly before we moved from recovery to the ward, which was great.

They may be allowed out of hospital tomorrow, else it'll be tuesday, depending on how the assessment of them both goes.

Looking forward to having them home, very happy they're both ok, and Jack is lovely. 

I'll let Holly relate the full birth story when she comes home.

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## aurora32

Big congratz to you both, Jack is absolutey gorgeous.

Main updates about birth and all well wishes are on main 3rd Tri thread

Well done Holly......:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## jms895

Hello ladies!!!

Congrats to Katy, holly, phoenix, leanne and Jojo!

I have read all I missed on this thread :dohh: couldnt help it! Will now catch up on Third tri more later and tomorrow!

Will post birth story soon

:dust: to whoever needs it - who does still need it??!!

Jade xx


----------



## Dani_b

i need it


----------



## Dani_b

nn all im of to bed now see you all on her tomorrow unless baby decides other wise


----------



## tiggertea

:wave: jade! :friends: welcome back!!!!

huge congrats andy and holly :hugs: so pleased for you both :)

:dust: to celine, dani, lucy and everyone else who still needs it - your time is coming :D

I had a bit of a giggle at the kids throwing bread AT the ducks Gemma.... :rofl: i was a bit like that when i was small.... :blush:


----------



## Celine35

OOh thanks tiggertea let's hope today's the day - BH's have eased off now (typical) but got midwife soon so will on again later!

:hugs:


----------



## tiggertea

GL with the MW - is she gonna do a sweep since your overdue?


----------



## LisaM

.


----------



## tiggertea

hey lisa! howz u?


----------



## mummymadness

Welcome back Lisa Jade and Phoenix , Congrats on all them lovely beautifull babies :) .

Jade that picture you have in your ticker is lovely of caine :) well done hun .

Morning ladies, Any progress Celine hun... If not i have plenty more dust to throw around here :).
Last day tommorrow in March ladies.

Any news Dani ? .

Lol Debs i swear i felt for them poor ducks , Finnley grabbed a load of crusts and just lobbed them at this unsuspecting duck HaHaHaHa ..

Iam having a heated debate this morning with Layla about school, She thinks if she doesnt feel like it she doesnt have to go " Mummy i dont like school " .
My comparision " I dont like doing the washing but if i dont the fairies wont do it lol " .

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx .


----------



## LisaM

.


----------



## mummymadness

Im great hun .

Oscar still has this cold , But other than coughing its not affecting his daily routine .

I have everything crossed he has hit a pattern :) , Last night he had 3 oz at a time sleeping 4 hours inbetween so i only had 2 night feeds and Andy does 1 of them so whoooooooo i hope it may continue :) .

Ruby sounds like shes doing great hun . x .


----------



## LisaM

.


----------



## tiggertea

sounds like ruby and abbie have been comparing notes on "becoming a drama queen from birth" lol

poor abbie has a little upset tummy today. :( feel so helpless/useless not able to make it better 4 her :cry:


----------



## LisaM

.


----------



## tiggertea

shes snoozing again now but will def give the water a go later if required.

i'm kind of wondering if the milk is disagreeing with her coz it rattles down in2 her belly then she brings it all back up over the next couple of hours.... prob just me worryin 2 much tho :blush:


----------



## Dani_b

morning all.
no sign of baby yet.
got midwife at 2.00pm she is going to do a sweep and book fetal assessment for wednesday or thursday


----------



## LisaM

.


----------



## MummyCat

GL Dani hun! Hope all are okay!!!

We're still hanging about, hospital want me to try see a midwife today for another sweep, will see what my MW says as she's only available at my GP on Tues (may be able to see someone else!)

Just thought I'd let you know we're okay, apart from 10 days overdue and very uncomfortable, hormonal and slightly psychotic! :rofl:

Have a good day, I'll be very scarce today unless I get text from Dani saying that she's gone into labour! Need to spend some time NOT thinking about how late we are! :hugs:


----------



## Celine35

:cry: I'm feeling anxious now.

Just been to see MW (am 41+1) who came to the opinion that I may need a section as the baby is still very high up despite lots of painful 3 wks worth of contractions which you'd expect baby to move down as a result. MW also concerned about how big baby seems and due to my previous labour (which was traumatic but that's another story) she said I need to prepare myself for a section. MW rang hospital up to see if they would see me today to discuss so at least I can get myself prepared but my consultant isn't in and they have just said to come in on thursday as normal for an induction and they will assess me then.

I am so tired from contractions and sinus problems as not sleeping I'm feeling really emotionial and scared to be honest about the prospect of a section - this isn't something I've given any thought to.

Of course, things may happen naturally but she seems to think there's a reason baby is not moving down given how much pain i've had. 

I'm going to go and try to sleep - sorry for the waffle, i'm fed up. :sleep:


----------



## MummyCat

Ah honey! Sorry to hear that! I hope that all works out the way you want it, but perhaps after you've had some time for c-section news to sink in it might not be as upsetting! 

It may be best for you in the long run as if bubs is not playing ball for natural you may end up with hours and hours of labour only to end up down the emergency c-section route!

I hope you feel better after your sleep! And that you get to speak to your consultant soon!


:hug: :hug: :hug:


----------



## tiggertea

sounds like all 3 of you need some serious :hug::hugs: :(


----------



## LisaM

hi cath and celine. hope your baby's decide to come out soon! good luck with appointments today x 

i have finally posted a birth story if anyone wants a look! im amazed how much i remembered!


----------



## icculcaz

hugs celine.. 

and dani ur just bein tight!!!! and so are you cath!!! is it just u 3 left now?


----------



## lousielou

No, I'm here too... still...


----------



## icculcaz

ooh a 4way split on that plunger then? odds on fave to go next? hmmmmmmmmm lol. well on the plus soide, u got less than a week tops to wait....


----------



## aurora32

afternoon girls,

Hope your little ones all put in an appearance soon girls,

:hugs: and :dust: to you all, Dani,Cath, Celine and Lousie.

Good luck with the sweep dani....:hugs:

Fingers crossed and best wishes for the induction on Thursday Celine...:hugs:

Hope your 2nd Sweep works for you too Cath when you get it.

Lousie hope little one gets in gear and puts in an appearance.

Welcome back Jade, glad to have you back.

:hugs::hugs::hugs: to abbie Deb hope she is feeling ebtter soon poor little thing.

Hope Ruby's thrush clears up soon dani not fine to have at the best of times even worse for a little baby.


:hug::hug::hug:


----------



## CountingDown

:hug: to everyone who needs one xxx

I am still here too!! Been to hospital this morning bp still high and it took a dr 5 attempts to take blood from the back of my hands as nothing wanted to come out :cry:

M/W there offered me a sweep, felt a little uncomfortable and she said my cervix was soft and I was 1cm dilated so hope things get moving now. Bloods and urine were clear but got to go back wednesday to be checked over again and if nothing has happened by then should be able to book an inducement date :happydance:

Just had a clary sage bath and going to relax abit now. I know I should get moving about but I feel drained and didnt sleep much last night so may try and have a kip xxx


----------



## Celine35

:cry: I'm back - have been hibernating this afternoon, watching rubbish TV and getting my head round whole possible C Section on thursday...


Thanks to all you girlies for your hugs, it does lift your spirits when you are feeling rubbish :hissy:

Dani, Cath & Louise hope you have all had good days.

So, I've got my head straight about thursday and it possibly not being an induction but a section. To add to all this, my sis and family all fly out to Thailand on friday for her wedding so we are all just keeping fingers crossed bubs arrives before so they can at least get to meet him. I've been pretty emotionial this week about wedding (was booked and paid for just before I found out I was pregnant - timing heh!!!) but have written a mini speech and sorted a surprise out for her when she is there.

Will chat later :hugs: Celine xx


----------



## MummyCat

So.... just climbed onto BnB and notice.... A JULY MUM'S THREAD!! :saywhat:

It makes me want to cry.... i feel like I should be allowed my baby now! I know I only have two days to wait in the grand scheme of things (as induction on Wed) but still...July Mum's here already? 

So 5 of us left waiting?? All of us overdue! Surely we'll have some news soon!

My midwife is popping round tomorrow morning for my second sweep! I've had a very niggly afternoon, quite a bit of pain and tightenings, but not going to let myself hope it's more until I cripple over in pain - knowing it's labour!

:hugs: to those who need them and thanks to the March Mums hanging around keeping us sane! (offering advice and plungers ;) )


----------



## Celine35

oooh good luck for that sweep tomorrow let's hope it does the trick but you never know those tightenings could turn into real thing!!!

:hugs:


----------



## lousielou

Good luck for tomorrow Cath, and huge to you too Celine :hugs:


----------



## MummyCat

Thanks girlies! Good luck to you too for the next couple days.... lets hope our babies arrive in March huh? ;)

Right... am dying for some gaviscon... so must dash! Have a good evening! :hugs:


----------



## lousielou

You too :) xx


----------



## tiggertea

good luck tomorrow cath :hugs: you never know - you could go all on your own tonight.... that's what jade did the day before her sweep :D


----------



## tiggertea

:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## CountingDown

Hope the sweep works for you tom xxx

:dust::dust: Lots of dust for us o/d ladies xx


----------



## Dani_b

evening all
midwife coundnt do a sweep as babys head is still free.
am booked for fetal assessment on wednesday afternoon where the mw will try a sweep if head is low enough and stick me on monitor. will also get given a time for induction on friday


----------



## lousielou

How do you feel about that hun? :hugs: xx


----------



## Dani_b

not too bad. didnt think baby had engaged as bump still felt high, plus DS didnt engage until i was in labour. just hope baby decides to come before friday


----------



## lousielou

what will they do on friday? is it gel or a drip...?


----------



## Dani_b

dont know they didnt say but i guess it depends on how things are down there. if cervix not ready then probs the gel/pessery thingy too see if that does anything


----------



## lousielou

Were your other two induced?


----------



## Dani_b

DD was booked or induction at 40+12 but came at 40+9
DS was booked for fetal assessment at 40+10 and came that morning


----------



## Celine35

Well roll on friday but hope LO comes before.x


----------



## Dani_b

like tomorrow so im still a march mummy even though ithink i will end u an april mummy again


----------



## Celine35

Me too - although now MW has said she thinks it's unlikely i will go into labour myself - it's almost taken a bit of pressure of the waiting xx


----------



## mummymadness

Hi ladies ...

Sorry been absent today, Oscar is having some mad eating day! Eating loads and screaming alot .
I baught some colic drops to try tonight to see if that helps .

How is every one ?? .
Lots of labour dust girls . xxx .


----------



## Dani_b

think we are all fed up of waiting for babies to arrive


----------



## aurora32

Good luck to all you girls still waiting for your little bundles, hope the sweeps work for you girls, think its a stick of dynamite you all need, little monkies.

thinking of you all


:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Dani_b

think i will need more than one stick of dynamite lo


----------



## Celine35

We r definetely fed up 
Bless little Oscar keeping you busy! :angelnot: hope he gives you some peace and quiet tonight xxx
bring on the dyanmite I say!

Have a good night everyone xx


----------



## Celine35

I've even done the pineapple thing today and eaten a whole tray from Tesco, wasn't so much of a bind though as it is food and i really do love my food at mo which reminds me me and DH are going to make Fajihtas in a bit - yum. V. Sad that the highlight of my day is food! :munch:

x


----------



## mummymadness

Hope the pineapple works Celine hun ...

I now have Oscar proped up on the sofa on a massive pillow facing the window , Its the only way he would go quiet and sleep.
Poor boy hates been flat . x .


----------



## Celine35

Oh bless his cottons!


----------



## tiggertea

helllooooo again ladies 

not sure how long i'm on again for - typical miss abbie wakes up again just as i turn on the laptop :lol: she not due a feed for another hour either :grr: lol

i had a nice evening. relaxing bath while hubby looked after Abs :cloud9:
went to make hubby's lunch there though and realised we were out of bread :blush: so i had to pack him off to the shop to buy some.... ooopsie! hehehe hopfully he brings me back some chocolate.... tomorrow being the last day of being bad and all that! :D


----------



## kaylynn040485

Hey girls, not been in here much but just wondering how many of us march mummies are left? Kx


----------



## Dani_b

when DS was new born he would only go sleep on his belly.
mw wasnt too impressed


----------



## Dani_b

dont think there many of us left waiting for babies to arrive


----------



## MummyCat

Hey there...

Nope not many of us left now! A handful at most! Dani glad that you've been given a date to work towards.... I think knowing that I'll be induced on wed has helped me through the last few days..... if only to tell my mother everytime she says wake me up if you go to hospital in the middle of the night that the baby will only be here on Wednesday! :) I know she means well but it's soooooooooo annoying!

We only have ONE full day left to wait until we head off to hospital.... what a relief!!!!

My folks are planning a 6km walk to a pub for lunch tomorrow (and back again) so will be out of our hair for a good portion of the day! Hopefully it#ll give me a chance to get on here and catch up with you before Wed!

Sleep tight.... sweet dreams! Fingers crossed for some babies!! xx


----------



## tiggertea

fingers crossed the peace and quiet tomorrow will encourage baby to come all on his/her own :) :hugs:


----------



## aurora32

MummyCat said:


> Hey there...
> 
> Nope not many of us left now! A handful at most! Dani glad that you've been given a date to work towards.... I think knowing that I'll be induced on wed has helped me through the last few days..... if only to tell my mother everytime she says wake me up if you go to hospital in the middle of the night that the baby will only be here on Wednesday! :) I know she means well but it's soooooooooo annoying!
> 
> We only have ONE full day left to wait until we head off to hospital.... what a relief!!!!
> 
> My folks are planning a 6km walk to a pub for lunch tomorrow (and back again) so will be out of our hair for a good portion of the day! Hopefully it#ll give me a chance to get on here and catch up with you before Wed!
> 
> Sleep tight.... sweet dreams! Fingers crossed for some babies!! xx

nn Cath,

Enjoy your parent free zone tomorrow, hope lo comes for you before wednesday hunn, sending labour vibes hunn.


:hug::hug::hug:


----------



## Celine35

:sleep: Morning ladies!!!

Cath - enjoy your last day today before bubs comes along and the peace and quiet with no parents around!

Louise & Dani lots of :dust:

Hada rough nights sleep but that seems the norm at mo and prob just body getting me ready for a little bit of sleep deprivation when bubs comes along!

:hugs:


----------



## CountingDown

Morning ladies xxx

Still here waiting lol, had a few cramps and lots of backache last night after sweep but that all seems to have stopped now!

Gonna have a clean round today and take a walk out later to see if that gets things going (though i doubt it)

Good luck at hospital tom xx

I am pinning my hopes on hospital tom, hopefully they will give me a second sweep and book my inducement date xx


----------



## jms895

Good luck to everyone still waiting for babies :dust: and :hugs: xxxxxxxx


----------



## Dani_b

i think the rest of us are going to end up being april mummys now..


----------



## jms895

My birth story if you want a read
https://www.babyandbump.com/birth-a...lson-26-03-2009-7-pound-2-oz.html#post1827695


----------



## lousielou

Dani_b said:


> i think the rest of us are going to end up being april mummys now..

Yup. They've got 12 hours to make their entrances... I certainly don't think mine is in any hurry!


----------



## katycam

Hey all. I'm still in hospital finally out of high dependency unit :).
Being closely monitored although everyone is shocked at how well I've recovered. 
Hope you are all ok. I will talk to you all when I'm at home again. 
Luke walked into my ward last night I have never cried so much. 
Just waiting for the surgeon to come round as he is going to talk me through what happened. 
By all accounts I'm very lucky to be alive. 

Love to you all x


----------



## tiggertea

aw Katy! :hugs: hun
glad you're recovering well - won't be any holdin you back now Luke's there too! :yipee: bet you're on :cloud9:


----------



## beancounter

Bless you katy. Glad you are recovering well, hope you find out what happened, So glad that luke is there with you n baba though. I've come over all emotional. What a sap I am :rolleyes:


----------



## lousielou

Lots of love to you Katy hun :hugs: 

Not having a good day. :( Saw MW, Bubs is back to being 4/5th engaged. Wanted to book me in for induction... feeling under lots of pressure...


----------



## tiggertea

aw lucy :( :hugs: hopefully LO remembers it's time to come before they have to induce you. when do they want to book you in for?


----------



## lousielou

Well, my PCT policy is induction at 41+5 which would be Friday by my scan, or Sunday by my LMP. I've told her I'm happy to be monitored on Friday, and if there's a problem then I'll consider induction but to be honest I really do hope it doesn't come to that. I'd have to go to hospital for a start, couldn't have a waterbith... I can just see my ideal birth slowly slipping away!


----------



## tiggertea

at least they agreed to that for you.... hopefully all will kick off naturally before then hun. no idea what to say to make it seem better for you so just sending lots of :hugs: and positive labour vibes


----------



## lousielou

Thank you. I have a 'labour priming' reflexology session in the morning, and I'm thinking about having a sweep later in the week... to think I was convinced he was going to be premature!!


----------



## Loveit

Hi girls, Wrote in here a few times.. So fed up being a week overdue, god knows how im gunna make it another week without going completely insane! Anyone else this far overdue with no signs whatsoever?

xxxx


----------



## MummyCat

Hey,

Glad you're okay Katy and wonderful news that Luke is here!

I've just had a HUGE melt down...my parents have been back in the house 15 minutes and they've wound me up something chronic!! I can only hope that it's a little different when the baby arrives! Maybe the attention will be on the baby and not me so I don't get so pissed off! 

Anyway... had another sweep, and 1.5cms dilated and 50% effaced so it looks like only one set of gel will be needed at induction tomorrow! Hopefully it'll go smoothly!

I hope the rest of you are okay, sorry I've not caught up, I've just literally had a mental breakdown and needed to vent! 

xxxxxxxxx


----------



## tiggertea

:hugs: girls


----------



## lousielou

Big hug Cath :hugs: Hope you're feeling better...? xx

LoveIt - think we're all in the same boat hun. I'm 41+2 now, oh joy.


----------



## aurora32

katycam said:


> Hey all. I'm still in hospital finally out of high dependency unit :).
> Being closely monitored although everyone is shocked at how well I've recovered.
> Hope you are all ok. I will talk to you all when I'm at home again.
> Luke walked into my ward last night I have never cried so much.
> Just waiting for the surgeon to come round as he is going to talk me through what happened.
> By all accounts I'm very lucky to be alive.
> 
> Love to you all x

Awww Katy so glad you are ok and that bubs is ok too, bet it made your Day to have luke back.

Hope you continue to recover well hunn, thinking onf you.


:hug::hug::hug::hug:


----------



## aurora32

Cath,

A massive good luck for tomoorow hun, hope the induction works well for you, will be thinking of you.

:hug::hug::hug:


----------



## Celine35

Evening everyone - been quiet today, have spent some QT with DH&LO. Glad to hear you are ok Katie - take care of yourself.
Good luck for tomorrow Cath will be thinking of you and everyone else who is OD - each day is one step nearer to meeting our little ones.

:hugs:

Celine


----------



## Dani_b

evening all. not long now cath.
got fetal assessment tomorrow afternoon (if i get there.. i didnt with DS he decided to arrive breakfast time when i had fetal assessment in afternoon so hopfully this one will follow suit lol


----------



## Celine35

Good luck with assessment tomorrow dani - induction/caesarian for me on thur so last full day tomorrow of waiting hopefully.


----------



## lousielou

Hope it all goes well tomorrow Dani x


----------



## Dani_b

hopefully the mw i see at the hospital will offer me a sweep as well as sticking me on the monitor


----------



## lousielou

Am sure they will dani


----------



## Dani_b

yummy cadburys choccie.
got a 400g bar from asda for £2 when 230g cost £1.49
wonder how long it will last lol


----------



## icculcaz

seconds :)


just popped back on to say good luck tmz :) x


----------



## Dani_b

if anything happens will text you as cath will be a bit busy lol


----------



## jojo1974

hi all sorry not been on, been a bit hectic ere at the mo , hope everyone is ok, and im sending loads of labour :dust: to everyone xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx and loads of :hugs: to everyone xxxx


----------



## Dani_b

hello jo


----------



## jojo1974

hi dani hows you ?


----------



## Dani_b

fed up of waiting for this baby to arrive.
got a feeling that i will end up needing the induction on friday (hope i dont though)


----------



## tiggertea

good luck 2moro dani
cath too for your induction if you're reading 
:hugs: and :dust: to you both


----------



## mummymadness

Good luck tommorrow hun . x .


----------



## Dani_b

thank yo.
hopefully baby will do the same as DS did and decide to come before breakfast lol


----------



## jojo1974

awwww hun hope baby comes soon , good luck xxxxxxxxxxx and good luck cath hope everything goes ok xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Dani_b

thanks jo.
will keep you all updated as much as i can weather i be from myself or via caz with text message


----------



## MummyCat

Evening ladies.... it's official.... I'll be an April Mum! *humpf*
sorry for popping on so late (been getting myself sorted for tomorrow!) Thanks for all the good luck wishes!!!!!

Dani hun, hope you're okay, I will not be bothering you with text messages tomorrow either (you need to concentrate on your little one - we may share same b-day!! eeek) will update Debz with any news! We're due in at hospital at 8am... and we'll see how things go from there!

Thanks for all the wonderful support ladies.... you've been angels!!! Not sure I would have managed the last few weeks without your hugs!! :)


----------



## tiggertea

:hugs: good luck! and don't worry - you'll still be a march mum REALLY :winkwink:


----------



## lousielou

Good luck for today Cath and Dani xxx


----------



## Celine35

Good luck Dani & Cath for today :hugs:


----------



## mars Mummy

Ruby Eva born 24th March 09


----------



## tiggertea

congrats!


----------



## Dani_b

morning all. will be makingm y way to the hospital for the fetal assessment appointment at 1.pm will either update when i get back or text caz if they decide to keep me in for any reason. 
will have to get OH to put bags in car just incase.

i can already tell that today is going to be a bad one for my SPD as it took me ages to get out of bed eariler.


----------



## tiggertea

:hugs: dani - good luck with the appt


----------



## icculcaz

good luck cath n dani :) my phones on ready 4 dani's updates n im not goin anywhere til tmz morn :)


----------



## CountingDown

Good luck for today Cath and Dani xx

Had my show early this morning, was nearly sick when I saw it but had no pains at all!! Attended hospital, bp still high though urine ok, still waiting for blood results to come back.

Got my induction booked for saturday at 8.00pm, got a feeling I will be going as not much else seems to be happening :(


----------



## icculcaz

plunger?


----------



## CountingDown

I will try anything lol x


----------



## tiggertea

still a few days for things to kick off naturally CD hun :hugs:


----------



## aurora32

Good luck to Cath and Dani hope all goes well for you today.

thinking of you both and hoping that your Lo's get the nudge they need into convincing them its time to meet mummy.

:hug::hug::hug::hug:


----------



## mummymadness

Good luck girls ...

Labour dust to thoose who still need it :) . x .


----------



## icculcaz

no txt as yet :s


----------



## tiggertea

updated cath's thread


----------



## Logiebear

Wow I can't believe this thread is still here!! I have been sooooooooo busy with the kids I really don't have time to use the net and ive been going to bed really earlly. I have missed it im sure but has Jade had her baby yet?


----------



## Dani_b

mw managed to do a sweep and has booked induction for friday. have to be at the hospital for 8.30am.... the kids not normaly up tha early lol.

mw said cirvix was still quite long and about 2cm open


----------



## tiggertea

:wave: logie!
yep jade popped on the 26th - little caine is here and doing well.

hopefully the sweep works dani :hugs:


----------



## icculcaz

dani im sendin u a sooper dooper mega strong plunger :)


----------



## Dani_b

lol caz think some dynamite might be needed too


----------



## icculcaz

oki doki can do that...... let me just go t shed...


----------



## Dani_b

okis caz :lol:


----------



## Dani_b

hope these aches and pains that i am getting from the sweep are a sign that things are happening. if it is then i wont need the super dooper plunger lol


----------



## lousielou

had reflexology, hurt like hell and set off the most insense BH's I've had so far. died off now, but am very positive things are going to happen in the net 48 hours....feeling much better today :)


----------



## lousielou

Yay, sounds good dani :D


----------



## Dani_b

hope it has done some help


----------



## Dani_b

lousielou said:


> Yay, sounds good dani :D

not going to start timing anything yet though lol


----------



## lousielou

Yeah, mine always seem really regular until I start timing them!


----------



## Dani_b

have decided to time a few tightnings on contraction master just too see how regular they are


----------



## lousielou

Cooool - how are they looking? :)


----------



## Dani_b

seem to have vanished again lol.
got my chopped pineapple on the go now


----------



## lousielou

Bleurgh - I hate pineapple! Unfortunately... :)


----------



## Dani_b

dont think it helps anyway lol.
if we were to eat the amount they recomend we would spend all day on the toilet


----------



## lousielou

Mmm, lovely!!


----------



## Dani_b

not really lol


----------



## tiggertea

updated cath's thread :D

she sends her love to Celine for tomorrow, and Dani for Friday. I'm sure she'd send some to you too Lucy if she knew you were so positive about the next 48hrs :D


----------



## lousielou

Aw, thanks - I am feeling much better today, bit sad I'm not a March Mummy though...


----------



## claire-lou

:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:to you all still waiting

have to say the pineapple did nothing for me except a sore tongue and horrendous wind


----------



## Dani_b

the pineapple didnt work for my other 2 either so dont know why im munching on it to be honest lol.
have swapped it for the rest of my choccie bar from last night


----------



## claire-lou

don't blame you, besides fingers crossed you could use the extra energy later.


----------



## Dani_b

really hope so


----------



## claire-lou

:dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Dani_b

think i need the dust as the aches and pains from the sweep seem to be going.
so i will either wake in the early hours with full blown contractions or baby will decide that she is going to wait until friday... as long as im out of the hospital before wednesday as its DS 4th birthday


----------



## Dani_b

im off now ladies. going to try get some sleep just incase baby decides to come in the early hours


----------



## Celine35

Night night, take care xx


----------



## tiggertea

morning ladies! :dust:


----------



## Dani_b

morning. think ive had a 'bloody show' this morning. can only describe it as a lot of blood streaked snot.. prob TMI


----------



## tiggertea

sounds like your show dani :happydance: howz the pains today?


----------



## Dani_b

not ha any pains as of yet today. 
probs doesnt help that i been lazy and not long gotten up as DD and DS decided to have a sleep in


----------



## claire-lou

Sounds promising dani, calls for more pineapple and chocolate I thinks.


----------



## Dani_b

will have to robb OH choccie lol he wont notice he still in bed


----------



## CountingDown

Sounds good Dani, fingers crossed xxx


----------



## lousielou

hello girlies, any news?:)


----------



## Shifter

:hi:

Finally have a breather in which to pop in and say hi and to post this pic!!

Who is still waiting now then?
 



Attached Files:







Jack.jpg
File size: 83 KB
Views: 7


----------



## lolly101

:hi: everyone!!! God I'm so knackered!!!

good luck dani and Louiselou..hope babies come soon!!!

Well everytime I think I can get on here something happens!!! I have had lots of visitors recently so free time is spent with them!!
Holly, Jack is a real cutie and looks very content:hugs:

this thread is very quiet these days!!! :hugs: to everyone and their bubs...


----------



## lousielou

Hey shifter - congrats again hun, Jack is beautiful :D

I'm still here, as is Dani (due same day as me) and Celine too I think...? Didn't think I'd get this far to be honest, and am feeling the pressure to be induced.....


----------



## tiggertea

holly jack is GORGEOUS! hehe


----------



## mummymadness

Awww Holly Jack is beautifull :) .

Congrats hun . x .


----------



## Shifter

lousielou said:


> Hey shifter - congrats again hun, Jack is beautiful :D
> 
> I'm still here, as is Dani (due same day as me) and Celine too I think...? Didn't think I'd get this far to be honest, and am feeling the pressure to be induced.....

:hug: How do you feel about it? Have you read the AIMS booklet on inductions? I was all set to go in for monitoring from 41+5 (by scan dates) but didn't quite get that far! Just make sure you have all the info, know all the risks and realities and make your own decisions from there hun.

The trigger for us transferring to hospital was finding meconium in the waters. I kept saying "I'm post dates, it's just baby has mature bowels." But that didn't seem to be the case as Jack's heart rate went sky high and the mec was clearly fresh and green.


----------



## lousielou

I'm popping in tomorrow to see MW again and get monitored for a bit. I'm confident Bubba is happy and healthy right where he is (feeling him kicks lots, HB high and steady on doppler) and I have absolutely no intention of being induced simply because it's PCT policy. I just don't like having to go there all geared up for a struggle....


----------



## Shifter

lousielou said:


> I'm popping in tomorrow to see MW again and get monitored for a bit. I'm confident Bubba is happy and healthy right where he is (feeling him kicks lots, HB high and steady on doppler) and I have absolutely no intention of being induced simply because it's PCT policy. I just don't like having to go there all geared up for a struggle....

:hug: It might not be as bad as you think. The consultant I saw was really positive about our decision to wait it out and MWs tend to be more flexible than consultants. But I know what you mean, I was nervous about going in for monitoring in case they found an excuse to suggest induction, but ultimately there is nothing they can do without your consent. You'll be ok :hug:


----------



## beancounter

aw shifter! what a handsome chap! 
I have lots to say, I'm just to knackered to do so. We all just went on a long walk (well, Finn trundled..)


----------



## jojo1974

hi all just popping in to see how everyone is today ? , iv ad a relaxing day today without no visitors and its been great , shifter your little one is so cute :cloud9:, :hugs: to everyone xxxx


----------



## Dani_b

evening all im still here so i guess i will be off to the hospital tomorrow for 8.30 in the morning.
DD and DS are sleeping at MIL tonight


----------



## Dani_b

morning all..
managed to get a few hours sleep lastnight. think things might be starting to happen now. been getting some strong period type pains, not going to start timing yet thoug


----------



## tiggertea

oooh dani - i was just gonna say good luck with induction, but now i'm gona say"hope you don't need it hun!" huge :hug:


----------



## tiggertea

cath's thread about to be updated


----------



## lolly101

Morning all!!!

Dani good luck hun....:hugs:

Its so weird coming on here now I feel like I was never pregnant and to see all our tickers with little babies on now rather than the week countdown is lovely!!!


----------



## Deb_baby

aww holly, jack is absolutely gorgeous! congrats again!!

good luck to the final march mummys xx


----------



## aurora32

Good luck Dani,

And labour vibes to lousie and celine hope it happens soon girls.

Holly Jack is sooo gorgeous hunn, must be so proud.


:hugs::hugs::hugs: to all that need.

:hug::hug:


----------



## mummymadness

OoOOOoooo good luck Dani hun , Nows the time for you to finally meet baby :) .

Lots of labour dust to the 2 waiting ladies Celine and Louise


----------



## March mummy

hate to be a pain but the date Alfie has as being born is wrong. My little Alfie William was born on the 16th March at 16.57 weighing 7lbs 13 ozs.

good luck daniel and sending labour dust to all those still wait9ng. Soon they'll all be here.


----------



## lousielou

Absolutely gutted, baby is breech, have to have a c-section :cry:


----------



## beancounter

aw :hugs: louiselou, that happened to me too :hugs: so I know how you feel :(
I did find the C section to be fine though, not half as bad as some of the things I read. Worse thing was those damn stockings! PM me if you need any moral support :hug:


----------



## icculcaz

dani has finally popped! threads updated.x. 
:( lousielou :hugs:


----------



## lolly101

:hugs:LouisLou, please don't worry bout the c section I have had 2 now and they are not so bad...the most important thing is you and bubs are safe!!!

Congrats to Dani :happydance:


----------



## Phoenix

lousielou said:


> Absolutely gutted, baby is breech, have to have a c-section :cry:

:hugs: hon.

Holly & I know just how you must be feeling, and send all our love.


----------



## tiggertea

:hugs: lucy.


----------



## claire-lou

:hugs: Louiselou, all that matters is that you and baby are safe.

Congrats Dani


----------



## Dani_b

im home now yay


----------



## tiggertea

congrats dani!


----------



## Dani_b

thanks


----------



## Celine35

:happydance: Heh we're home!!!
A flying post - will post birth story ect.. soon, in bit of a rush, so has Dani and Louise had their little ones yet been thinking of them...

Went in to be induced on thursday morning - nothing happened after 2 gels, getting ready for third following morning and went into labour - four hours later he was born - had an epistomey as heart dropped at end and naturally we just wanted him out quick so v sore and have awful back pain so imobile but well worth it!!!! 

Toby James 9Ilb 2

Will post pic soon - he is beautiful - sleeps all the time at mo, v content,
happy, happy, happy, Celine xxxxxx

:hug: to all x


----------



## Dani_b

congrats celine


----------



## Celine35

Thanks hun, you too from the sounds of it all is well xxx


----------



## Dani_b

yea katie arrived friday evening


----------



## tiggertea

congrats to both of ya :hugs:


----------



## icculcaz

congrats celine :) n good t c u back with us dani :)


----------



## mummymadness

awww congrats girls , Great to see you back .

Now you can join us in March mummys section :) . Swiss miss went today too :) .

Now what about poor Lucy i know she was nervous about section and we havent heard a peep since, I hope shes ok .. Shes the last March mummy left . xxxxxxx .


----------



## Dani_b

caz hope you have got your plunger back lol .... think the april mummys might want to borrow it from you


----------



## jms895

Congrats Celine, Dani and Cath (sorry If I missed anyone!!) :hugs: :dance:

Lousielou - :hugs: just catching up on posts, when you booked in for section?

Sorry I not been on ladies, got diagnosed with post partem PUPPPs which is the rarer one and I am unlucky :dohh: so been getting over this rash and trying to cathc up on sleep, hope all you lovely ladies are well!!??

:dust: to whoever still needs it xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## CountingDown

Hi Ladies!!

Congrats to ladies holding their bubs xxx

Just to let you know Olivia finally arrived on the 4/4/09 11.32am weighing 7lbs 8 1/2 oz!!

xxx


----------



## tiggertea

congrats CD! :)


----------



## jms895

Congrats Counting Down :hugs: :D


----------



## aurora32

Congrats, Dani, celine and counting down, well done girls.


:hug::hug::hug:


----------



## jojo1974

congrats all of you :cloud9::hug:


----------



## lousielou

I think I was the last one then... Our beautiful son was born on Saturday 4th April at 16.38 via C-Section. Home now, a bit sore and stiff but otherwise ok :)


----------



## Dani_b

congratulations on your arrival


----------



## mummymadness

we was all thinking and wondering if you had baby lucy .

Well done hun . x .


----------



## jms895

Congratulations Lucy!!!! :dance: xxxxxxx


----------



## tiggertea

congrats lucy :hugs: we were all worried bout you!


----------



## jms895

Is that all the March mummies done now?


----------



## beancounter

well done lucy! we were worried about you. I guess we all better move to the other thread then, if we have a full house now. *shouts bingo!*


----------



## tiggertea

:cry: feelin a bit sentimental about this old ship.....


----------



## katycam

going to miss this thread! :(


----------



## lolly101

Feeling sad that all our pregnancies ended even if we all have beautiful babies to show for it!!! :cry: thanks again for all your support guys...guess we'd better leave then...the party is over....

Congrats to all you new mums too:happydance::happydance:


:hug::hug::hug::hug::hug::hug::hug::hug::hug::hug::hug::hug::hug::hug::hug:


----------



## mummymadness

:( very strange to be leaving . x .


----------



## Shifter

We were all so worried Lucy :hugs:

We managed quite a post count here, didn't we?!

Over to baby and toddler we all go then guys :happydance:


----------



## Celine35

I only discovered this forum in the last couple of weeks in my pregnancy but I found everyone so supportive and it really helped chatting to you all,

:hug:

Celine


----------



## tiggertea

:sad2:


----------



## katycam

aww arent we all silly!! see you all on the other side :)


----------



## tiggertea

:friends:


----------



## claire-lou

Have to agree ladies this thread has been my best friend since november. See you on the other side!!


----------



## tiggertea

i had hoped we'd hit 15,000 posts before leaving :rofl:


----------



## tiggertea

13,000 would have been good even... :rofl::dohh:


----------



## tiggertea

at this rate i'll single handedly achieve it..... hehehehe


----------



## claire-lou

We could discuss food that use to pass about 30 pages a day


----------



## tiggertea

but we all have our bubs now... so i guess we just have to make the transition to baby and toddler..... :sad2:


----------



## Dani_b

see you in baby and toddler


----------



## Shifter

13,000 would be a nice milestone though... wouldn't it? I know...

A


----------



## Shifter

B


----------



## Dani_b

\\:d/

c


----------



## Shifter

D


----------



## tiggertea

E


----------



## tiggertea

F :finger: :lol:


----------



## Deb_baby

G! Let's gets to 13000 before we leave for good haha


----------



## Shifter

H for Holly! \o/


----------



## claire-lou

I for ice cream, oh I want ice cream now


----------



## tiggertea

J for "just-another-few-posts-before-we-leave!"


----------



## lolly101

K X:rofl:


----------



## lolly101

L for Lolly!:lolly:


----------



## Deb_baby

M for march mummys


----------



## Dani_b

M mummies


----------



## tiggertea

N - Never-leaving-this-thread! :rofl:


----------



## Deb_baby

haha, what the hell comes after n?


----------



## Deb_baby

aha i took a while there, had to go and retract the alphabet lol.

O - ooh im thick!


----------



## tiggertea

p - piddley nappies a-plenty!


----------



## Shifter

Q for "quiet... don't wake the baby"


----------



## Deb_baby

R- rest asure you'll get piddled on! All I could think of


----------



## claire-lou

T- thrown out of third tri


----------



## claire-lou

I obviously don't know my alphabet, I forgot S. Whoops

S- For sicky baby


----------



## tiggertea

hahahaha baby brain! :D

U - "U'll never get us out of here :muaha:"


----------



## lolly101

V Very lovely friends you all are


----------



## tiggertea

w - weepy from that lovely comment (above) :sad2:


----------



## claire-lou

X - cross we have to leave


----------



## tiggertea

y - y o y can't we stay to play another day?!


----------



## Deb_baby

Z- zee use all in baby and toddler!


----------



## tiggertea

still 135 posts......


----------



## tiggertea

134.....


----------



## tiggertea

133.... :lol:


----------



## Deb_baby

132! We need cad to help or pip they always notched up a good few pages a morning x


----------



## Shifter

Anyone heard from pip lately?


----------



## tiggertea

nope :( hope she's ok.

cath too... was gonna text her soon and see how she's doin!


----------



## claire-lou

Was just thinking I haven't seen Pip for a while. Aurora too but I text her and all is well, she's busy with the school hols and Euan feeding alot, but she's changed his milk now so fingers crossed


----------



## lolanddemi

hi im laren and im 24... my daughter is 1 and she was born on the 20th march 2008. her weight at brith was 5lb 9oz. so i hope im on the rite post on the site.. my daughters name is demi and she is very sweet little girl and she is always smiling up untill larst night :-( she hasnt beento well she has been up manly all night beinf sick but i hope my baby girl will b better soon...  like i said before i hope ive come to the rite bit of the site...

hope to hear bak soon

lauren and demi

:hug:hug:


----------



## tiggertea

hey hun, click on the march mums pic in my signature bar and yu'l get to the baby and toddler march mums chat thread! (we're just tryig to finish up in third tri with 13000 posts hehe)


----------



## Shifter

This is taking ages! I miss the chatty days when I could be away for half an hour and come back to five pages!


----------



## tiggertea

me 2! lol didnt know a good thing when we had it!! :lol:


----------



## Shifter

We had all that free time when we sat around on mat leave waiting for our babies to arrive! Bit different now we have these demanding little monsters who need outrageous things like food and clean nappies! :rofl:


----------



## tiggertea

i know - poopy milk monsters, the lot of em! think we should let the rest of third tri know whats ahead of em?! prob not.... they might all go back demanding refunds! :rofl:


----------



## tiggertea

speaking of poopy milk monsters.... mines just had some of each and we're off now to visit granny and granda for an hour or so while the going is good! :)
talk soon :hugs:


----------



## Shifter

tiggertea said:


> i know - poopy milk monsters, the lot of em! think we should let the rest of third tri know whats ahead of em?! prob not.... they might all go back demanding refunds! :rofl:

LOL! I had my moments at the end there where I was saying I wanted to do that!


----------



## tiggertea

I was't too bad :lol: although I cheated and went early :blush: can't imagine how awful it must be to go so horribly "overdue"


----------



## jms895

We still got this thread open :lol: xxx


----------



## tiggertea

yup! aiming to close it at 13000 posts :D


----------



## jms895

Spammmmmmmmm :lol:


----------



## tiggertea

uh huh! :D


----------



## jms895

12,885 posts WOW, we can all talk shite!!!!


----------



## Phoenix

Yup


----------



## tiggertea

think we shud actually be called "shite talkers anon..."

"my name's debz and...." :lol:


----------



## jms895

My name is Jade and I am a shite talker


----------



## tiggertea

ok we've admitted our prob... now what's the next step?!


----------



## jms895

We need to remove ourselves from shite talking situations :rofl:


----------



## tiggertea

oh :dohh: :(
not gonna happen...... so :finger:


----------



## jms895

:finger:


----------



## tiggertea

luv the new avatar!


----------



## jms895

i should have put some make up on really but no time for that!!


----------



## tiggertea

nah, make up is for single, baby-less girlies with nothin else 2 do with their time :rofl:


----------



## lolly101

the April Mummies are catching us up!!! What are we all doing with our time these days????:rofl:

Make up?? Whats that??? Is it like a hair brush???


----------



## jms895

Make up!!?? Oh and a hair brush??!! God I need my hair cutting....


----------



## lolly101

I'm getting mine cut tomorrow!!!:happydance:


----------



## jms895

I not had mine cut since before I got preg :shock: keep saying I am gonna treat myself! Will do when this assignment is done!!


----------



## Shifter

Oooh a hair cut sounds nice... seems a lifetime ago that I last had a nice hair cut. 

Watching Boston Legal. Love it when they go all self-aware! Just had great line from Karl where he nearly said the name of the show and then said "Can't say it or we'd break the wall." pointing right at the camera :rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## tiggertea

i had a haircut last week :finger: :rofl:


----------



## Shifter

I want a hair cut and a day at a spa. I just decided.


----------



## tiggertea

book me in2 the spa too please! :D


----------



## Shifter

Andy has told me to go for it and go to the hotel spa up the road before he goes back to work :happydance:


----------



## tiggertea

oooooh lucky u! :yipee: 

he knew he'd be lynched by the rest of us if he said no.... :grr: :gun: :trouble:


----------



## claire-lou

Would Andy mind having all the babies so we can all come


----------



## Shifter

Depends what you mean by "all"!!! He says he could probably cope with a couple :rofl: I love him so much :cloud9:


----------



## beancounter

i havent had a haircut in about 7 years. I prolly need one. Jim is quite good with babies too...


----------



## Shifter

I never used to bother with my hair much, then I started earning more money and decided that I would treat myself to an expensive and radical hair cut. It was great! I went to a really funky salon and said to the lady "Cut it all off and dye it bright red!" She thought all her xmases had come at once, not many people do that, she told me! I went back to have it redone once and then stopped going, then we moved across the country. Now my hair is a shapeless mess like it was before and I want some style back! It never used to bother me, but once you've treated yourself like that it's hard to go back to not caring.

Bean, I wonder if Jim and Andy could handle all the March babies between them?! :rofl:


----------



## tiggertea

i used to do mad things like that with my hair too Hol, but i got lazy... now it's just a drab and shapeless mess, but it's kept that way by the hairdressers :rofl:


----------



## jms895

Can Andy have Caine too :D

Need a hair cut, spa, legs shaving, lady garden sorting, eyebrows doing, oh and does he do housework!! :)


----------



## tiggertea

i told Mathew about holly's spa day and how i'd like one of those too.

i was informed that it wasn't my birthday just yet :grr: fecker!
he did make me an appt to get the old eyebrows done tho and told me i could get all my waxing done too if i fancied it. i said "ok then" but plan to take the lady-garden/leg wax money and go on a mini shopping spree instead and sort those areas out myself..... :winkwink: now that be's a plan!!! :rofl:


----------



## Phoenix

jms895 said:


> oh and does he do housework!! :)

I've been known to swing the vacuum cleaner around from time to time.

Just had 5 mins with the laptop while Holly changes Jack's nappy. Just as she's done, he decides to fill the new one too. :dohh:

That one's my turn. :-/


----------



## tiggertea

Phoenix said:


> Just as she's done, he decides to fill the new one too. :dohh:
> 
> That one's my turn. :-/

:rofl: :muaha:


----------



## jms895

Why do babies do that? Fill a nappy or pee on you as soon as you change it :rofl:


----------



## jms895

Oh and why do I put a white top on when I know ten mins later I will look down and have milk wet patches everywhere :(


----------



## tiggertea

jms895 said:


> Why do babies do that? Fill a nappy or pee on you as soon as you change it :rofl:

it's a conspiracy!


----------



## tiggertea

jms895 said:


> Oh and why do I put a white top on when I know ten mins later I will look down and have milk wet patches everywhere :(

coz for 10 glorious minutes you get to feel "normal" again! :rofl:


----------



## Shifter

:rofl:

Nice avatar Debz - pretty mummy!


----------



## tiggertea

grumpy was sick of having her photo taken by that time so she kept her eyes closed!

only 80 posts left til we leave third tri! :cry:


----------



## Shifter

79...

Jack is normally a really gorgeous little boy, but at the doctors earlier he was slumped asleep in his infant carrier with a blotchy face and a knitted cardigan that was too big and rolled up at the wrists. The nurse came to have a peek at him and said lots of complimentary things but I was so embarrassed as even I thought he looked ugly :rofl:


----------



## jms895

Lovely avatar Debz :D


----------



## jms895

Awww Holly bless him!! Caine is same covered in milk spots and farting like a trooper!! :D


----------



## claire-lou

holly I felt like that in baby clinic the other day. I was sat between two baby girls that were 4 weeks older than Jack and both were tiny little cute things. I bet Jack weighted more than them both put together and was ceetainly longer. I wanted to hide him under my jumper. Bless the poor little mite.


----------



## Shifter

LOL! Bless their little cotton socks!


----------



## tiggertea

awww ur poor babies! their mummies thinkin they looked a bit like troll babies.... abbie looks like that when she's grumpy too :rofl: i thought it was really cute when she perfectly filled her "newborn" size clothes and everything fitted... now she's into the 0-3 months and they all drown the poor mite it's not quite so nice!


----------



## claire-lou

LOL Jack looks like he belongs to steptoe quite often


----------



## tiggertea

:lol:


----------



## Shifter

claire-lou said:


> LOL Jack looks like he belongs to steptoe quite often

:rofl:


----------



## tiggertea

70 left......

holly - when was ur graduation supposed to be? i was thinkin bout that earlier....


----------



## Shifter

The day he was born Debz! Yep, instead of graduating I was screaming my lungs out in hospital :cry:


----------



## claire-lou

Typical, Can you get a refund on your tickets? Or go to the next graduation ceremony with the next cohort, may be worth writting to uni to find out. You've worked hard to graduate and deserve your special day to celebrate.


----------



## Shifter

I rang them a week before to cancel my attendance and got a full refund for the tickets already, luckily I had delayed hiring my gown so didn't have to worry about that! Because I knew his arrival could cause a problem I had already sussed out my options with the OU. I can go to any other ceremony in the UK this year or wait until my local one next year. Not sure what I'll do yet, but I do want to go to one.


----------



## tiggertea

typical - little man stole his mummy's thunder that day about right! :rofl: worth it though! :cloud9:
at least u can have ur day at a later date!


----------



## Shifter

Yeah.


----------



## tiggertea

what should i make for tea... fancy somethin really tasty.....
(can't let the thread die without mentioning food at least once more!)


----------



## claire-lou

we just had COLD spanish chicken and rice


----------



## tiggertea

i made chilli (makes a nice change having spicy food for a reason other than "get baby here!") :lol:

i waited til abbie cried wanting her tea, let mathew feed her and i cooked while he got her sorted.... hink i may be on to something there.... coz she happily kicked on her playgym while we ate :dance:


----------



## claire-lou

You can come to my house then. Jack happily sits in his gym till I try to eat. Would rather have him cry and grizzle during day thou than on night. So I'm not really complaining


----------



## tiggertea

thats the norm in our house too. but i guess 150mls of milk later she couldn't really moan today that we were eatin and she was hungry :rofl: i agree - rather the moaning be done in daytime than at night!!


----------



## Shifter

We had a take away :blush:

Jack had a huge feed! Half an hour on one boob and twenty five minutes on the other!


----------



## lolly101

I was good!!! De's mum bought chinese, I had boiled rice and I cooked myself some fish and veggies to go with it!!!!

Wow Holly that is a long feed!!! Becky takes 15 mins for her bottle!!!


----------



## jms895

Shifter said:


> The day he was born Debz! Yep, instead of graduating I was screaming my lungs out in hospital :cry:

Bummer!!!


----------



## jms895

Yes long feed Holly!!

Am I being really thick but I dont have a play mat/baby gym as I dont really know what Caine can do with it? Isnt he too young? Maybe I am a bad mummy and should get one? :shrug: He has a baby bouncer that vibrates and I talk and play with him in day but thought the mats and gyms were for older babies? I think I need to go shopping.....


----------



## tiggertea

Abbie has one that has different textured squares on the mat part.... when she's on her belly she rubs her nose on them and makes funny noises. i sometimes put her in her bouncy chair and set her into the gym (if that makes sense!) so she can reach the toys dangling down.... i thought she wouldn't give a hoot about them but she has started hitting at them alot, especially the rattly ones! :cloud9: 
Like you tho Jade I had planned on getting one when she was older.... but my aunt bought it for her so I set it up anyway. soooo glad i did now! :)


----------



## jms895

Awww thats sweet! I removed the dangly stuff from the bouncer as thought he would not be bothered but may put them in later then!

He slept 1am till 6am today :wohoo: and now he is watching Cbeebies in his bouncer, think he likes the noise and colours :lol: gives me half hour peace anyway!


----------



## Shifter

Jade hun you certainly aren't a bad mummy for not having a mat or gym! In fact, Jack's play mat probably makes me a bad mummy as I am prone to plonking him down on it during the day while I chat on here :blush: I should probably be entertaining him myself more. I spend about half an hour playing with him, maybe another hour a day just staring at him thinking how cute he is lol! The rest of the time he's pretty much asleep though. He is starting to have more awake time in the day though so I really ought to give him more attention now.


----------



## jms895

Caine is starting to have more awake time too and I keep trying to wake him in the day with feeds and nappy changes so I can get him sleepy for night :D


----------



## tiggertea

i think we all plonk em down sometimes holly - but it's good for them to learn to entertain themselves too! :winkwink:


----------



## claire-lou

Jack gets plonked down sometimes too I just can't do everything one handed, he seems to like his vibrating chair more than gym thou


----------



## tiggertea

only 49 posts to go after this one :sad2:


----------



## tiggertea

i'm trying to compile my shopping list so i can hit ASDA this afternoon.... baby brain has well and truly got me coz i can't think of anything i need.... and i know i need sooo much! :rofl:


----------



## jms895

This faternoon Debz???? :finger: :rofl:


----------



## tiggertea

fixed :finger: :rofl: we'll blame that on the baby brain too..... :blush:


----------



## jms895

Ha ha sorry as bad my cake in a bottle comment a few months ago :dohh: he he


----------



## tiggertea

:rofl: yup - we all have em! it's what makes life more interesting :lol:


----------



## Shifter

The ability to self-entertain is really important. Especially when they get a bit older. We can't be their personal entertainer all day every day and imaginary play is important for their development too. So I'm a big believer in letting them get used to playing on their own. But I know I should engage with him a bit more than I do so that he will learn how to interact with people etc. not to mention all sorts of educational things (colours, shapes, numbers, letters etc etc!) it's never too early to think about these things!


----------



## jms895

I agree Holly! Its just hard to do when he just frowns at me :rofl:

Oh and he loves the hoover being on :D


----------



## Shifter

:rofl:

Well I had a lovely jacket potato and salad for tea, which totally justified the slice of chocolate cake that followed it :rofl: :muaha:


----------



## tiggertea

mmmmmmmmm chocolate cake.....
i haven't had much appetite for anything lately. til teatime today, then mathew made some fancy pasta thing and i really fancied it.... cue abbie screaming and so i didnt get it when it was hot. hate re-heated/cold pasta so i didn't eat. now the notion of food's off me again.:hissy:


----------



## jms895

My tea is on now, cue Caine getting grizzly! Jacket potato for me with cheese sauce, bacon mushrooms and onion mmmm

Caine is watching fragile rock, :rofl:


----------



## tiggertea

i loved fraggle rock when i was little!!
button moon too.... noone ever remembers it tho :blush:

mmmm ur jacket spud sounds yum!


----------



## jms895

I loved button moon :D


----------



## tiggertea

:yipee: someone knows what im talkin bout!


----------



## jms895

and the theme tune :)


----------



## tiggertea

we're off to button mooooooooooon.......
somethin somethin somethin.... mr spooooooooooooon......
lalalalalala


----------



## jms895

:rofl:


----------



## tiggertea

:D award winning performance that was! :shock:


----------



## Shifter

The main thing I remember about Fraggle Rock is the alternate lyrics to the theme song... 

"Down at Fraggle Rock,
Grab a fraggle by his...
Swing him round your head,
'Til the ba$tard's nearly dead"

You get the general idea :blush: God it's a horrible song! I can't believe I ever thought it was funny :shock:


----------



## tiggertea

the poor fraggle! :shock: :rofl:


----------



## lolly101

I luuurrrvved Button Moon!! It is still on NickJr after 8p at night!!! Dan loves it too!!! That and Mr Benn!!


----------



## Deb_baby

love the fraggle rock song holly :rofl: I'm back watching ps I love you haha I'm addicted! Woohoo nearly 13000 posts x


----------



## jms895

Shifter said:


> The main thing I remember about Fraggle Rock is the alternate lyrics to the theme song...
> 
> "Down at Fraggle Rock,
> Grab a fraggle by his...
> Swing him round your head,
> 'Til the ba$tard's nearly dead"
> 
> You get the general idea :blush: God it's a horrible song! I can't believe I ever thought it was funny :shock:

:rofl: poor fraggles.......
Was it strawberrys or turnips they used to pinch from the giants? I cant remember....


----------



## tiggertea

lolly - is button moon on nickjr? :shock: y did i not know that?! lol


----------



## jms895

Wow must watch button moon now then!! :rofl:


----------



## lolly101

I think its on NickJr2!!! They do the old progs from the 70s and 80s after 8pm at night!!! Button Moon was on a few weeks ago!!!:happydance:


----------



## claire-lou

Holly If I was a fraggle I wouldn't be coming to your house for tea. However DH is roling round the floor laughing at your alternate version. You know what they say about small things and little minds.


----------



## jms895

:rofl:


----------



## tiggertea

:rofl:


----------



## jms895

20 posts to go!!!!


----------



## jms895

Spam
 



Attached Files:







spam.jpg
File size: 2.9 KB
Views: 7


----------



## tiggertea

18!


----------



## tiggertea

17....


----------



## tiggertea

16....

and poo to the anti-spam 30 second rule!


----------



## tiggertea

15..... 

:finger:


----------



## jms895

14 :finger:


----------



## jms895

tiggertea said:


> 16....
> 
> and poo to the anti-spam 30 second rule!

13 - yeah that pisses me right off! :gun:


----------



## jms895

12....................................................... :rofl:


----------



## jms895

Legs 11


----------



## tiggertea

we have lift off in 10.....


----------



## tiggertea

9......


----------



## tiggertea

8........... :rofl:


----------



## jms895

7 :D


----------



## jms895

The countdown is on!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

6


----------



## tiggertea

5....
almost there! :shock:


----------



## jms895

4 :smug:


----------



## tiggertea

3.....


----------



## tiggertea

2..... :cry:


----------



## tiggertea

1.......


----------



## tiggertea

*bye bye third tri!  :wave:*


----------



## jms895

13001 :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## Shifter

I knew someone wouldn't be able to resist! :rofl:


----------



## claire-lou

It was nearly me I wrote it then deleated it :rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## jms895

Sorry :dohh:


----------



## tiggertea

:rofl: :finger:


----------



## Carlena

hey my baby was born on the 11th march
his name is Rylee Jay athorn-cook


----------



## tiggertea

hey Carlena - click the bunny in my signature and u'll find the new march mums thread in baby and toddler :)


----------

